# Price Sensitive Announcements



## barney (4 January 2021)

Hi all.  Happy New Year and all that stuff 🥳

Thought I'd throw up a Thread with Stocks that have current Price Sensitive Announcements. Will try and update it regularly when time permits etc.  

I find it easier to speed read the Tickers to see what I might be interested in before I go to the actual announcements, so hopefully it may be a useful quick reference.

Cheers.🤓


----------



## barney (4 January 2021)

*10am - 3pm 4th January, 2021 P/S Announcements


*


----------



## barney (5 January 2021)

Early Anns 5 Jan 2021


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2021)

@barney , thanks for this. It is likely to be thin pickings for a week or two. My watchlists (> 100 stocks) had only one (1) market sensitive Ann this morning.


----------



## barney (5 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> @barney , thanks for this. It is likely to be thin pickings for a week or two. My watchlists (> 100 stocks) had only one (1) market sensitive Ann this morning.




Cheers DF.

5th January Afternoon update ... 9.42am-3pm


----------



## barney (6 January 2021)

6th January 2021  ... Morning announcements.


----------



## Skate (6 January 2021)

barney said:


> 6th January 2021  ... Morning announcements.
> 
> View attachment 117838




@barney, well done on posting price-sensitive announcements, it's a great thread The only issue I have is failing to "like" your post straight away because I'm too engrossed with the content. Once I find a security-of-interest I'm off to CommSec to read the announcement. 

Keep up the great work.

Skate.


----------



## barney (6 January 2021)

Skate said:


> @barney, well done on posting price-sensitive announcements, it's a great thread The only issue I have is failing to "like" your post straight away because I'm too engrossed with the content. Once I find a security-of-interest I'm off to CommSec to read the announcement. Keep up the great work. Skate.




Thanks for the kind words @Skate    ("Liking" is not necessary, but I appreciate the sentiment)  

I'm really not doing much, but I figured having the Price Sensitive Anns easily available as a quick reference might be handy to a few punters.

Hopefully it might lead to a bit more traffic on the actual Stock Threads.

My contribution is minimal compared to yourself other prolific posters on ASF !  I don't know where you find the time TBH.   Cheers.


*Afternoon update on the PS Anns .... 6th January 2021*


----------



## barney (7 January 2021)

*Early Anns 7th January.*

Out today so no updates till the close


----------



## barney (8 January 2021)

*8th January* Anns  Open till 11am


----------



## barney (11 January 2021)

Plenty of early PS announcements  *11 January 2021




*


----------



## barney (11 January 2021)

11 Jan 2021 Update till *10.33am*


----------



## basilio (11 January 2021)

Excellent initiative Barney.  Certainly gives pointers to  what is happening.


----------



## Trav. (11 January 2021)

But where is the CLA announcement?

Come on @barney work your magic


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> But where is the CLA announcement?
> 
> Come on @barney work your magic



that's the thing about magic. We don't notice the prestidigitation.  (Notice on 08 @ 9:16am; Trading Halt )


----------



## Trav. (11 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> that's the thing about magic. We don't notice the prestidigitation. (Notice on 08 @ 9:16am; Trading Halt )



I had google prestidigitation 

Waiting on the JORC hopefully today to resume trading tomorrow


----------



## barney (11 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Excellent initiative Barney.  Certainly gives pointers to  what is happening.




Cheers Bas.


Trav. said:


> But where is the CLA announcement?
> Come on @barney work your magic





No worries Trav .... I will have that announcement on the table by tomorrows open  

Given the grades they have announced, I'm expecting some pretty good numbers for the JORC and hopefully a pretty handy bump on the SP.

Currently kicking myself for selling out of it a while back but you can't win them all. You might be able to afford scotch fillet for dinner tomorrow though!

*Update afternoon session 11 January 2021*


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

*12 January* morning Announcements








Quick update till 10am


----------



## Bazzi (12 January 2021)

Thanks @barney , Your thread became my daily routine read. Really appreciate the effort you put in! Cheers


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

Bazzi said:


> Thanks @barney , Your thread became my daily routine read. Really appreciate the effort you put in! Cheers




Thanks Baz ... Its really minimal effort on my part, but it makes a quick easy reference when surfing ASF so hopefully benefit the site a little.
Cheers

*Update on PS Anns for 12th January


*


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2021)

Bazzi said:


> Thanks @barney , Your thread became my daily routine read. Really appreciate the effort you put in! Cheers




It's threads like this that make ASF such a great community. Everyone pitching in to help each other. Giving their time, knowledge and expertise to benefit all those out there reading.

Great stuff @barney.


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> It's threads like this that make ASF such a great community. Everyone pitching in to help each other. Giving their time, knowledge and expertise to benefit all those out there reading. Great stuff @barney.




Thanks @Joe Blow 

I really don't deserve any praise at all. It's a simple thing that I am doing which requires minimal time and effort, but if its useful to anyone, I am happy with that🥳 ⬅  (That's me being happy, lol)

Actually VML is up again today ... That makes me even happier, lol 

Since I'm posting, may as well add the recent PS Anns

*12 January afternoon


*


----------



## barney (13 January 2021)

*Early PS Anns 13 January 2021




Updated




Update


*


----------



## barney (13 January 2021)

*13 January afternoon



*


----------



## barney (14 January 2021)

*14 January 2021 Morning


*


----------



## barney (14 January 2021)

*14 January Afternoon PS Anns

9.30am till the Close




*


----------



## barney (15 January 2021)

*15 January 2021 Morning





*


----------



## barney (15 January 2021)

Bit late this arv: Doing some real work today

Final PS Anns for the Week * Friday 15th January* 

Hopefully something to mull over on the weekend🧐


----------



## barney (18 January 2021)

Plenty of Announcements for the start of the week

*Monday 18th January *(Morning)


----------



## barney (18 January 2021)

*Afternoon etc 18 January 2021


*


----------



## barney (19 January 2021)

*19 January 2021



*


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

*Wednesday 20th January* (Morning)


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

*Wednesday 20th January* (late morning till Close) 

PS Had to shrink the little buggers a bit. There are so many!


----------



## barney (21 January 2021)

*Thursday 21st January*  Morning Announcements


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 January 2021)

busy time with the Quarterlies. The ones that land on the last day of the month, at 4.30pm, are the worry.


----------



## barney (21 January 2021)

*Thursday 21 January* (Afternoon)


----------



## barney (22 January 2021)

*Friday 22nd January* (Morning Announcements)


----------



## Skate (22 January 2021)

@barney your post saves me a lot of work & time, thank you. 

*I have a question*
Is it possible to copy the Morning Announcements to a word document instead of a jpg as the hyperlinks will be active, saving (me) a little bit more time?

Skate.


----------



## barney (22 January 2021)

Skate said:


> @barney your post saves me a lot of work & time, thank you.
> *I have a question*
> Is it possible to copy the Morning Announcements to a word document instead of a jpg as the hyperlinks will be active, saving (me) a little bit more time?
> Skate.




Hi Mr Skate. I tried to copy the info etc but I couldnt get the hyperlinks to behave without suggesting some security issues, or not at all. 

I think for copy write reasons I can't really post up the complete webpage.

I'll send you a PM   Cheers.

PM just sent


----------



## barney (25 January 2021)

*Monday 25th January 2021* (Morning)  Click to resize


----------



## Skate (25 January 2021)

barney said:


> *Monday 25th January 2021* (Morning)  Click to resize




@barney, personally I prefer full-size attachments - it saves an extra step to view them. (suggestion only)

Skate.


----------



## Skate (25 January 2021)

rederob said:


> View attachment 119011
> 
> 
> TimeCodeHeadingPage CountFile Size11:52amIHLAGM CEO Address to Shareholders2155k11:52amRPTmFund - Removal from Settlement Service - RPT02187k11:51amRPOmFund - Removal from Settlement Service - RPO01187k11:47amMOTDaily Fund Update1184k11:46amREYQuarterly Activities Report7689k11:43amAPFFund Distribution Jan 21 - APN Asian REIT - APF02180k11:43amREYQuarterly Cashflow Report5222k11:42amIHLAGM Poll Results1585k11:41amAPFFund Distribution Jan 21 - APN AREIT Fund - APF01179k11:39amPCIDaily Net Tangible Asset Statement1361k11:31amDYLChange in substantial holding4165k11:26amCTMChange in substantial holding9303k11:22amSVMBecoming a substantial holder12661k11:19amARRChange of Director's Interest Notice3188k11:16amBKTQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow10566k11:16amBGAAcquisition of Lion Dairy & Drinks by Bega Cheese completed1497k11:15amHRZChange in substantial holding3364k11:08amPNIHalf year FY2021 financial results teleconference1157k11:05amLCTLCT CEO Dr Ken Taylor signals intention to retire2443k11:03amAFAAppendix 4C - quarterly8542k10:48amAOFUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - AOF629k10:47amAOF31 Dec 2020 Distribution Tax Components and DRP3118k10:46amDRXDiatreme eyes further silica sand resource expansion10667k10:45am88EOperations Update2117k10:34amTPWNotice of investor and analyst briefing193k10:32amNSXAppendix 4C - quarterly8445k10:32amRCTAppendix 4C - quarterly7824k10:31amPGMPGM to unlock value in Scandium Project as market heats up6834k10:31amABWNTA Estimate - $0.14502190k10:30amAUPNTA Estimate - $3.231133k10:28amAIBNTA Estimate - $0.10752136k10:27amBETAppendix 2A15288k10:26amTCXOracle TraCRs -Final Dividend Announcement -179k10:23amPRSQuarterly Cashflow Report5787k10:22amMDZClass A1 Note - Monthly Interest Payment139k10:19amPRSQuarterly Activities Report111.4M10:18amAIANovember 2020 Monthly traffic update December 2020 preview2172k10:11amCGBCGB WELCOMES CHANGES IN THAILANDS REGULATIONS2179k10:11amAMGONE STEP CLOSER TO GOLD PRODUCTION5539k10:08amGLAAppendix 2A and Cleansing Notice16236k10:06amK2FAlcoa Signs 5-year SaaS Resource Inventory contract with K2F2189k10:04amOCLAppendix 2A - Employee Option Exercise16298k10:04amSGMCeasing to be a substantial holder3654k10:04amSERProposed issue of Securities - SER526k10:03amAL3Release of securities from escrow1137k10:03amGTGProposed issue of Securities - GTG526k10:03amCY5Becoming a substantial holder3189k10:00amTCXStarbucks TraCRs -Preliminary Dividend Announcement -177k9:59amTCNSuspension from Official Quotation189k9:59amSERInvestor Presentation82.2M9:59amSERSER Launches Share Placement130k9:58amWCNFurther High-grade Gold Results from Reedy South403.5M9:56amANAFormal Award of Five Southern North Sea Blocks to Hartshead3251k9:56amFFGOperational Update- Fatberry records fastest growing revenue3103k9:53amRGIStatement 708A Cleansing Statement2768k9:53amM7TAdventist Health Contracts Mach7 to Provide Mach7 PACS277k9:52amLKEGlobal Institutional Backing in Oversubscribed $20M Placemen3313k9:50amRGILapse of unlisted securities2415k9:48amLKEProposed issue of Securities - LKE730k9:48amNICQuarterly Activities Report151.1M9:47amRHPFY21 Half Year Results Investor Call - 16 February 2021186k9:46amRGIMichael Di Tommaso appointed as Chief Executive Officer31M9:46amKYKAppendix 4C - quarterly8554k9:45amRCRExpiry of Escrow Restrictions154k9:45amTCNAppendix 3E - Share Buy-Back Notice2184k9:44amRLEResponse to ASX Aware Query5884k9:44amDCLExpiry of unlisted options1139k9:43amSKCFY21 INTERIM RESULTS TELECONFERENCE CALL 18 FEBRUARY 20213501k9:40amPIAAppendix 2A - DRP14149k9:39amATCALTECH - Battery Performance Tests Using HPA Coated Graphite4317k9:39amCYMWidespread, Shallow Copper Oxide Minerals in Supergene182.3M9:36amCDMWeekly NTA 22nd January 20211147k9:36amGRLLewis Ponds Resource Estimation Completed201.4M9:33amORNCu & Zn VMS and Intrusive Ni-Cu-PGE Intersections Drilled222.1M9:32amNVARevised Securities Trading Policy7862k9:32amKMTTrading Halt2203k9:31amCUVCLINUVEL Newsletter183.5M9:30amHXLNotification of Quarterly Report & Investor Conference Call1212k9:30amATRInitial Director's Interest Notice2233k9:28amATRDirector Appointment/Resignation2102k9:28amPF1High-grade gold and cobalt mineralisation at King Tut161.4M9:28amCMLQuarterly Cashflow Report560k9:28amLSFNet Tangible Asset Backing1205k9:27amCMLQuarterly Activities Report9479k9:25amLSFChange of Director's Interest Notice - RL3188k9:24amCDYCellmid Receives First Order From Chinese Distributor161k9:24amLSFChange of Director's Interest Notice - ML3206k9:23amMA1Month to Date Performance Update2396k9:23amAMIInvestor call details 28 January 2021238k9:22amSKNTrading Halt2277k9:22amANWProject and Corporate Update3174k9:20amMNBTrading Halt2196k9:19amLMGQuarterly Activities Report224k9:19amAMNCompletion of Share Purchase Plan2200k9:19amFLCQuarterly business update call details2171k9:19am360Appendix 3X - R Zuckerberg2176k9:18amLMGQuarterly Cashflow Report559k9:18amCTPRange Gas Project Update - Drilling Rig Contracted3227k9:18amADDKabanga Nickel Development and Benefits for Adavale31.3M9:17amVMCHighly Prospective Magmatic PGE Mineralization Youanmi182.7M9:17amNSCDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2178k9:17amHT8Appendix 4C - quarterly5222k9:16amNACDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2191k9:15amKIGKingfisher Trust 2016-1 Investor Report13511k9:15amTOMDecember 2019 Half year accounts and Appendix 4D198.9M9:15amADADaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2258k9:14amCDMChange of Director's Interest Notice2167k9:13amFTTFactor Appoints Corporate Advisor185k9:13amSERTrading Halt2571k9:13amCWNMoody's Rating and EMTN Programme Update1124k9:12amCDMDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2158k9:11amTHDUpdate - ASX Conditional Approval for Re-Admission2176k9:10amCLFChange in substantial holding from WAM4258k9:10amPAKCleansing Notice1114k9:09amPNXStrongly Supported Rights Issue Shortfall Placement1120k9:09amPNXAppendix 2A15284k9:07amPAKAppendix 2A14244k9:07amXPERights Issue1707k9:03amMDXAppendix 2A14278k9:02amTLXFirst US patients dosed in Ph III ZIRCON trial2232k9:01amPDNChange in Director's Interest Notice (Appendix 3X) x 36428k9:00amMDXAppendix 2A14279k8:59amWSNRemoval from Official List1415k8:58amPECTrading Halt2593k8:57amHM1Weekly NTA Estimate1152k8:56amADNGreat White Kaolin Project Update4378k8:56amALDAppendix 3F2186k8:56amHT8Quarterly Activities Report4247k8:56amEGRWA Battery Graphite Facility Advancing to Development2294k8:52amMHHDaily share buy-back notice2213k8:52amALDAmpol Successfully Completes $300 Million Off-Market Share B2179k8:49amTCXBank of America TraCRs -Preliminary Dividend Announcement -178k8:47amYFZAppendix 4C - quarterly111.6M8:47amAGYTonopah Lithium Project Update4264k8:46amRNYRemoval from Official List1421k8:45amCYCProposed issue of Securities - CYC935k8:43amCDXProposed issue of Securities - CDX525k8:42amCDXCleansing Statement2173k8:42amCYCCyclopharm Capital Raising Presentation305.8M8:42amCDXAppendix 2A15454k8:41amCDXProposed issue of Securities - CDX525k8:41amCYCCyclopharm Successfully Completes A$30 Million Placement3169k8:41amXPEProposed issue of Securities - XPE629k8:40amSUDQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report8405k8:40amVG8Weekly NTA Update1137k8:38amVG1Weekly NTA Update1137k8:38amSTMResponse to ASX Aware Letter51.1M8:37amPAFNet Tangible Asset Backing - 22 January 20211170k8:37amCPNBecoming a substantial holder - Atasa3157k8:36amPGFNet Tangible Asset Backing - 22 January 20211154k8:33amRF1Weekly Estimate NTA for 22.01.2021160k8:31amEGFDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2206k8:31amE2MCOVID-19 Update1143k8:30amEAFDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2155k8:28amEGDDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E2205k8:26amDLTQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C10410k8:25amCLQDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow255M8:23amEVNDecember 2020 Quarterly Conference Call Notification1144k8:22amPBHPointsBet Signs Shaquille O'Neal As AU Ambassador2157k8:22amOPHWeekly NTA 22.01.20211134k8:22amVIPCE Mark Examination Certificate awarded to VIP2186k8:22amNYRNyrada Reports Further Results from Cholesterol Study5434k8:22amPDNCeasing to be a substantial holder4159k8:22amAUKQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C10425k8:22amTYRAppendix 2A17412k8:22amSYADirector Resignation2495k8:21amTYRCOVID-19 Trading Update 45 - Week Ended 22 January 20211180k8:21amNOXNoxopharm Dec 2020 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C10459k8:21amPRLQuarterly Activities Report8808k8:21amPRLQuarterly Cashflow Report5219k8:21amSUDZolpimist Update2206k8:20amPM8Planning application to establish RE processing facility4159k8:20amMLXChange in substantial holding3253k8:20amAMEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report193.4M8:20amBBXAppendix 2A14283k8:20amBBXCleansing Notice1106k8:20amGRRGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 31 December 20206476k8:19amAWVFurther Outstanding Drill Results Delivered at Big Springs121.1M8:19amHMXAdditional Holes at Trafalgar Copper Gold Discovery2191k8:19amCZNLynn Lake Drilling Update6391k8:19amCVVDrilling Update - Bindi Copper Deposit111.5M8:19amEMVFDA Provides De Novo Guidance2203k8:19amCTMQuarterly Cashflow Report5161k8:18amNCZ2021 Drilling Program Underway at High Grade Silver King4300k8:18amCTMQuarterly Activities Report153.2M8:18amFORIndicative NAV COB 22/01/2021176k8:18amWGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B13964k8:18amKINThick HG Results Pave Way for Bruno-Lewis Resource Upgrade282.5M8:17amARNLoyalty Entitlement Issue of Options2147k8:17amSTXWest Erregulla Update2292k8:17amMNBQuarterly Activities Report8390k8:17amMNBQuarterly Cash Flow Report5197k8:17amGMDQuarterly Cashflow Report558k8:16amGMDQuarterly Activities Report164.9M8:16amHZRAppendix 4C - quarterly10515k8:16amNZSAppointment of Evan Hayes as Non-Executive Director3209k8:16amKATDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3E254k8:16amSTWDaily Fund Update9177k8:15amSLFDaily Fund Update475k8:15amSFYDaily Fund Update478k8:15amMHKEmu Lake Exploration Update131.4M8:15amTRTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports124.3M8:14amICGQuarterly Cashflow Report5727k8:14amTGHChange in substantial holding497k8:13amPRMAppendix 2A and Section 708A Cleansing Statement16397k8:13amSLRQuarterly Activities Report151.6M8:13amSW1Proposed issue of Securities - SW1526k8:12amSHVDirector Appointment/Resignation1377k8:06amSHVLetter to Shareholders Annual General Meeting2159k8:03amSHVNotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form18505k7:35amHGHHeartland Group 2021 interim results announcement date1138k6:46amZORMAP Test169k6:46amZORE Map Test161k




@rederob, even though I appreciate your post @barney's thread is for "price-sensitive-announcements"

Skate.


----------



## rederob (25 January 2021)

TimeCodeHeadingPage CountFile Size11:46amREYQuarterly Activities Report7689k11:43amREYQuarterly Cashflow Report5222k11:16amBKTQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow10566k11:05amLCTLCT CEO Dr Ken Taylor signals intention to retire2443k11:03amAFAAppendix 4C - quarterly8542k10:47amAOF31 Dec 2020 Distribution Tax Components and DRP3118k10:46amDRXDiatreme eyes further silica sand resource expansion10667k10:45am88EOperations Update2117k10:32amNSXAppendix 4C - quarterly8445k10:32amRCTAppendix 4C - quarterly7824k10:23amPRSQuarterly Cashflow Report5787k10:19amPRSQuarterly Activities Report111.4M10:11amCGBCGB WELCOMES CHANGES IN THAILANDS REGULATIONS2179k10:11amAMGONE STEP CLOSER TO GOLD PRODUCTION5539k10:06amK2FAlcoa Signs 5-year SaaS Resource Inventory contract with K2F2189k9:59amTCNSuspension from Official Quotation189k9:59amSERSER Launches Share Placement130k9:58amWCNFurther High-grade Gold Results from Reedy South403.5M9:56amANAFormal Award of Five Southern North Sea Blocks to Hartshead3251k9:53amM7TAdventist Health Contracts Mach7 to Provide Mach7 PACS277k9:52amLKEGlobal Institutional Backing in Oversubscribed $20M Placemen3313k9:48amNICQuarterly Activities Report151.1M9:46amRGIMichael Di Tommaso appointed as Chief Executive Officer31M9:46amKYKAppendix 4C - quarterly8554k9:44amRLEResponse to ASX Aware Query5884k9:39amCYMWidespread, Shallow Copper Oxide Minerals in Supergene182.3M9:36amGRLLewis Ponds Resource Estimation Completed201.4M9:33amORNCu & Zn VMS and Intrusive Ni-Cu-PGE Intersections Drilled222.1M9:32amKMTTrading Halt2203k9:28amPF1High-grade gold and cobalt mineralisation at King Tut161.4M9:28amCMLQuarterly Cashflow Report560k9:27amCMLQuarterly Activities Report9479k9:24amCDYCellmid Receives First Order From Chinese Distributor161k9:22amSKNTrading Halt2277k9:22amANWProject and Corporate Update3174k9:20amMNBTrading Halt2196k9:19amLMGQuarterly Activities Report224k9:19amAMNCompletion of Share Purchase Plan2200k9:18amLMGQuarterly Cashflow Report559k9:18amCTPRange Gas Project Update - Drilling Rig Contracted3227k9:18amADDKabanga Nickel Development and Benefits for Adavale31.3M9:17amVMCHighly Prospective Magmatic PGE Mineralization Youanmi182.7M9:17amHT8Appendix 4C - quarterly5222k9:15amTOMDecember 2019 Half year accounts and Appendix 4D198.9M9:13amSERTrading Halt2571k9:13amCWNMoody's Rating and EMTN Programme Update1124k9:11amTHDUpdate - ASX Conditional Approval for Re-Admission2176k9:09amPNXStrongly Supported Rights Issue Shortfall Placement1120k9:09amPNXAppendix 2A15284k9:07amXPERights Issue1707k


----------



## rederob (25 January 2021)

Skate said:


> @rederob, even though I appreciate your post @barney's thread is for "price-sensitive-announcements"
> 
> Skate.



It can all be done via the sorting tab, which is what I have now posted above.


----------



## barney (25 January 2021)

rederob said:


> It can all be done via the sorting tab, which is what I have now posted above.




Thanks for that @rederob   I was in a hurry this morning and wasn't sure how to enlarge the attachments with the new "system"

I agree @Skate   Definitely the Large print is better.  Just didnt have time to work it out this morning. 

Hopefully be back to size tomorrow, lol


----------



## barney (26 January 2021)

barney said:


> Hopefully be back to size tomorrow, lol



Ok back to size now. Thanks @rederob

Remainder of yesterdays Announcements till the Close

*25th January Afternoon etc





*


----------



## barney (27 January 2021)

Wednesday 27th January (Morning)  Plenty of them


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

Last time I looked it was Wednesday 27 Jan 

(easy to make that error, feels like Monday after a long weekend)


----------



## barney (27 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Last time I looked it was Wednesday 27 Jan
> 
> (easy to make that error, feels like Monday after a long weekend)



Ooops  Lol ...... I still had time to edit. Thanks @Dona Ferentes   You saved me looking a bit dopier than normal


----------



## barney (27 January 2021)

*Wednesday 27th January* afternoon


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

*Thursday 28th January*. Hope I got them all


----------



## Skate (28 January 2021)

Thanks, @barney - the last jpg came through as a thumbnail - a quick fix might be in order.

Skate.


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

Skate said:


> Thanks, @barney - the last jpg came through as a thumbnail - a quick fix might be in order.
> 
> Skate.



Much appreciated. Thanks Mr @Skate 

Still some problems. Bear with me

Sorted now hopefully ..... Too many pages, lol 🤪


----------



## rederob (28 January 2021)

@barney - it's just a copypaste isn't it?
Announcements provided by 
	

		
			
		

		
	




TimeCodeNameHeadingPage CountFile Size12:07pmZEUZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities Report4364k12:03pmBYEBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report171.6M12:02pmZEUZEUSRESOURQuarterly Cashflow Report5205k12:01pmBASBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B December 20209723k11:55amRLGROOLIFEGROQuarterly Activity and Cash Flow Report11500k11:54amGNXGENEXPOWERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C10474k11:53amWAKWAKAOLINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports111.8M11:52amSERSTRATEGICDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports145.8M11:37amRAGRAGNARQuarterly Cashflow Report5223k11:37amRAGRAGNARQuarterly Activities Report6720k11:31amSRZSTELLARSecond Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Reports16907k11:26amCANCANN GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly10463k11:22amACBACAPRESQuarterly Activities Report4954k11:20amFSGFIELD SOLUMyRepublic - Wholesale Supply, Management and Partnership1181k11:18amRCERECCE LTDAppendix 4C and Activity Report8545k11:17amPFTPURE FOODSInvestor Presentation - Webinar 28 January 202112934k11:17amPFTPURE FOODSActivities Statement and Appendix 4C12835k11:09amRDMRED METALThree Ways Drilling Reveals Anomalous Nickel & PGE Assays112.1M11:06amCGACONTANGOAMQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4C101.5M11:04amGTGGENE TECHQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C11444k11:04amOLHOLDFIELD HChairman's Address to Shareholders1100k11:04amASHASHLEYSERVFully Franked Interim Dividend 1.8 cents1247k11:03amOLHOLDFIELD H2020 AGM Presentation27988k11:03amRBRRBR GROUPCapital Raise for Mozambique Camp Development3225k11:01amRNXRENEGADEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report101.6M11:01amDCLDOMACOMAppendix 4C - quarterly7313k11:00amDCLDOMACOMDomaCom Quarterly Activity Report3179k10:56amFHSFREHIL MINCEO's Presentation to Shareholders181.8M10:54amOPYOPENPAYQ2 FY21 Investor Presentation213M10:54amTONTRITONMINQuarterly Activities Report9702k10:52amTOUTLOUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report8248k10:50amAIVACTIVEXQuarterly Activities Report365M10:49amTOUTLOUENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report5155k10:48amAIVACTIVEXQuarterly Cashflow Report5255k10:47amGESGENESISRESQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B111.1M10:41amCNJCONICO LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report5256k10:40amCNJCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities Report183.6M10:39amAIMACCESS IHLCorrection to Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C10448k10:36amSERSTRATEGICReinstatement to Official Quotation1414k10:36amSERSTRATEGICSER Raises $2.2m via an Oversubscribed Placement129k10:35amLBYLAYBUY GHLQuarterly business update and Appendix 4C20579k10:34amARUARAFURAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B17570k10:33amID8IDENTITIIReplacement Appendix 4C - quarterly9336k10:27amCIACHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing-Q3 Interim Consolidated Financials27754k10:22amCAPCARPENTARIQuarterly Report101.2M10:20amPYGPAYGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly101.4M10:17amCIACHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing-Q3 Interim Consolidated Financials391.6M10:13amANRANATARA LSAppendix 4C - quarterly7390k10:10amCIACHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing-Management's Discussion & Analysis391.6M10:09amSMXS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9623k10:07amINRIONEERDecember 2020 Quarterly Cashflow Report5214k10:06amKPOKALINAKALiNA Scales Up Alberta Activities2412k10:05amBLGBLUGLASSAppendix 4C - Qtr Ended 31 Dec 20207462k10:05amCIACHAMP IRONQuarterly Activities Report16843k10:04amINRIONEERDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report7217k10:04amCVVCARAVELMINQuarterly Activities Report133M10:04amRHTRESONANCEAppendix 4C - quarterly9407k10:03amCXXCRADLE RESDecember 2020 Quarterly Report8772k10:02amFHSFREHIL MINAppendix 5B5421k10:02amFHSFREHIL MINQuarterly Report6812k10:01amPECPERPET RESSuspension from Official Quotation2592k10:01amSNDSAUNDERSSND ASX Earnings Guidance FY21 H11221k10:00amAU1THE AGENCYPeters Investments Conversion - convertible notes & options2385k10:00amAARANGLOExcellent Metallurgical Results From Mandilla121.1M9:59amNGSNGSLTDNGS partners with Yoola3752k9:59amATXAMPLIAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Dec 2020 Qtr7253k9:59amCODCODAMINLTDDownhole EM Supports Major Extension at Emmie Bluff12988k9:58amHGMHIGHGRADEQuarterly activities and cashflow report9477k9:57amSRKSTRIKEAdvances in the Development of Apurimac Iron Ore Project8892k9:55amOLLOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C121.2M9:54amAREARGONAUTMurdie Project - Drilling Contract Executed4664k9:54amSDGSUNLANDSale of Greenmount Hotel site for $42.3 million3194k9:52amPDIPREDICTIVEOUTSTANDING, WIDE GOLD INTERCEPT GROWS BANKAN AT DEPTH162.2M9:51amSTXSTRIKE ENE4Q20 Quarterly Activities Report & 5B141.5M9:51amGLLGAL ENERGYDecember 2020 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B131.7M9:50amEMREMERALDExploration Update122.7M9:50amBARBARRA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report5232k9:49amBLZBLAZE INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - Dec 2020191.2M9:49amHORHORSESHOEHorseshoe West Copper/Gold Farm-in and JV Agreement71.5M9:49amBARBARRA RESQuarterly Activities Report121.5M9:48amAMIAURELIAQuarterly Activities Report16773k9:48amPTXPRESCIENTDecember 2020 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C10322k9:48amAQDAUSQUESTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report292.7M9:47amSE1SENSERAQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C8413k9:47amNVUNANOVEUAppendix 4C - quarterly101.3M9:46amBDABOD AUSTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9775k9:46amKMTKOPOREMTKopore earn into Horseshoe West Copper-Gold Project201.3M9:45amQVEQVEQUITIESDecember 2020 Quarterly Dividend1129k9:44amMBKQuarterly Activities Report10478k9:44amOPYOPENPAYQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C15672k9:44amPWGPRIMEWESTPlacement - Presentation211.3M9:43amPWGPRIMEWESTPlacement4221k9:43amRHYRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - quarterly12572k9:43amLVTLIVETILESQ2FY21 Results Presentation151.2M9:42amNICNICKLMINESFinal Dividend Declaration2115k9:41amG1AGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports202.1M9:40amMQRMARQUEEINITIAL RESULTS FROM WEST SPARGOVILLE RC DRILL CAMPAIGN10950k9:40amVIPVIP GLOVESQuarterly Cashflow Report5158k9:39amDAVDAVENPORTQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports9943k9:39amPABPATRYSAppendix 4C - Quarterly - 31 December 20209209k9:39amQVEQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVE423k9:39amKARKAROONBauna Oil Reserves and Contingent Resource Update6219k9:38amMBKQuarterly Cashflow Report559k9:38am4DS4DSMEMORYTrading Halt3123k9:38amRIERIEDEL RESQuarterly Activities Report3186k9:38amSO4SALT LAKESO4 Successfully Completes Share Purchase Plan2733k9:37amVIPVIP GLOVESQuarterly Activities Report5350k9:36amKARKAROONDecember 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B12588k9:36amAMNAGRIMINQuarterly Cashflow Report5757k9:35amAMNAGRIMINQuarterly Activities Report7459k9:35amRIERIEDEL RESQuarterly Cashflow Report5213k9:35amHZNHOR OILQuarterly Activities Report61.5M9:34amTTBTOTALBRAINAppendix 4C - quarterly7351k9:34amRFRRAFAELLADrilling Commences at Santa Comba5764k9:34amSKNSKNELEMENTSuspension from Official Quotation2286k9:34amFMGFORTESCUEQuarterly Production Report5689k9:33amIRDIRON ROADQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8653k9:33amCULCULLEN RESQuarterly Cashflow Report5169k9:32amCULCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities Report253.7M9:32amCR1CONSTELLDecember 2020 Quarterly Report122.7M9:32amNCZNEWCENTURNCZ Quarterly Results Presentation2810M9:32amSVLSILVERMINESignificant high-grade drill results from Bowdens Silver151.8M9:31amDDD3D RESQuarterly Activities Report6743k9:31amPIQPROTEOMICSDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8345k9:30amHCHHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow reports 31 December 2021232.2M9:30amNCZNEWCENTURQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports244.2M9:30amODYODYSSEYGLDecember 2020 Quarterly Report243.6M9:30amLVTLIVETILESARR grows to $64.7m and record cash receipts of $13m12326k9:30amAGEQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow - 31 December 2020201.9M9:29amWHKWHITEHAWKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - quarterly112M9:28amAUTAUTECOAuteco Secures Large New Land Holding at Pickle Crow3455k9:28amZBTZEBITH2 and Q4 FY2020 Update and Appendix 4C11283k9:27amASNANSON RESAnson Accelerates Paradox Brine Project31.1M9:26amCHZCHESSERQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report242.5M9:26amYOJYOJEEQuarterly Activity Report and App 4C Dec Q 202011676k9:26amEQXEQUATORIALDecember 2020 Quarterly Reports9402k9:26amWELWINCHESTERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow reports 31 December 202114886k9:26amIXRIONICRAREIonicRE Commences Scandium Marketing Initiative4263k9:25amIGOIGOLIMITED2Q21 and 1H21 Results Presentation2711M9:25amSOMSOMNOMEDAppendix 4C - quarterly5239k9:25amNNTNINETYNINRevenue of AUD48m delivers full year growth of 22% plus3348k9:24amIDAINDIANARESTrading Halt2670k9:24amBCCBEAM COMSAppendix 4C December Quarter 20205162k9:24amMMEMONEYMEQ2 FY21 Trading Update4237k9:24amBCCBEAM COMSMarket Update and Appendix 4C Comment3163k9:23amSOMSOMNOMED$17m of revenue delivered for the December Quarter FY213212k9:22amOKUOKLO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report192.3M9:22amMRQMRG METALSTrading Halt2541k9:21amIGOIGOLIMITEDDecember 2020 Half-Year Financial Report and Appendix 4D341.6M9:20amCYMCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities Report185M9:19amFDVFRONT D VQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C12638k9:18amMCLMIGHTY CAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cashflow4336k9:18amMCLMIGHTY CQ2 FY21 Business Highlights & Cashflow4286k9:18amPWGPRIMEWESTTrading Halt2150k9:17amSMIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports132M9:16amRMLRESOLMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 2020212.8M9:16amANPANTISENSEQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C8431k9:16amEEREASTENERGYQuarterly Activities Report61.3M9:15amRSGRESOLUTEDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Statement13980k9:15amSAUSTHN GOLDGubong and Kochang JV Sale Update1222k9:14amCYMCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Cashflow Report5260k9:14amVMCVENUS METHighly Anomalous REE Areas identified at Nardoo Hill West106M9:14amIGOIGOLIMITEDDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report221.7M9:13amTFLTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report and Appendix 4C9284k9:10amSTGSTRAKER TLAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report10444k9:09amPEXPEEL MNGProcessing Hub Report & Promising Ore-Sorting Results212M9:08amRMLRESOLMINInterest Earned in 64North Project Alaska5805k9:08amA1MA1MINESLTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B182.8M9:08amADVARDIDENDrilling Underway at South Limb Gold Prospect41.3M9:07amCUVCLINUVELAppendix 4C - quarterly91.2M9:07amNAENEW AGEExploration commences at Lammerlaw Gold Project - NZ151.3M9:07amAIMACCESS IHLQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9405k9:06amSCISILVERCITYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B131.3M9:06amEEREASTENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report5395k9:05amBUBBUBS AUSTFY21 Q2 Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow Statement101.3M9:05amDVLDORSAVIAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report7410k9:02amSTNSATURN METApollo Hill Gold Resource Upgraded to 944,000oz313.3M9:00amLCTLIV CELLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C7747k9:00amRVSREVASUMTrading Halt2126k9:00amDNKDANAKALIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B12412k8:56amDGODRUMMONDBryah Drilling Update131.1M8:55amRCRRINCONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report51.1M8:54amRCRRINCONRESQuarterly Activities Report135.7M8:54am1ST1ST GROUPQuarterly Update6660k8:54amCOECOOPERQ2 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report9814k8:53amSTASTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report201.9M8:53amA1MA1MINESLTDInitial Results Maiden Drilling Program at Lamil Project202.3M8:51am1ST1ST GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly6298k8:49amAURAURISMINESignificant Gold Results Returned - Drilling at Feather Cap132.5M8:49amTSOTESORO RESQuarterly Cashflow Report5218k8:48amPNNPEPINNINIResponse to ASX Aware Letter4606k8:45amTSOTESORO RESQuarterly Activities Report161.9M8:45amAISAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - DECEMBER 2020329.6M8:45amRVRREDRIVERRed River ramps up production at Hillgrove Gold Mine4865k8:44amEMREMERALDEmerald Granted New Prospective Gold Tenure in Cambodia8902k8:42amTMZTHOMSONRESHarry Smith Gold Project Land Package Significantly Expands83.7M8:42amTRYTROY RESGold Production Stabilised at Karouni2775k8:40amID8IDENTITIIAppendix 4C - quarterly9313k8:36amPKSPKSHOLDINGPKS executes $2.5m renewal agreement with Philips3198k8:36amRMSRAMELIUSDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report263.1M8:36amSW1SWIFTMEDIAGrowth in Core Verticals Q2 FY21 Results & Quarterly Report10646k8:36amOSPOSPREY MEDAppendix 4C and Business Update8550k8:35amBRKBROOKSIDESWISH AOI Activity Update5244k8:35amMOBMOBILICOMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8936k8:34amDXBDIMERIXDimerix Plans for Next Study in Diabetic Kidney Disease4416k8:34amKISKING ISLNDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports December 2020111.2M8:34amGALGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B182.7M8:34amPGLPROSPA GRPPGL Trading Update - 2Q2161.3M8:33amSPTSPLITITSplitit posts another Record Quarter (App 4C)141.3M8:33amNCMNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report to 31 December 20203714M8:32am4DX4DMEDICALQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q2 FY2029988k8:32amBTHBIGTINCANQ2 FY21 Business Update3105k8:31amMX1MICRO-XTrading Halt2214k8:31amEVNEVOLUTIONDecember 2020 Quarterly Report493.2M8:31amBTHBIGTINCANQ2 FY21 Appendix 4C and Commentary8244k8:31amIPDIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4C - Quarter ended 31 December 2020181.1M8:31amWSRWESTAR RESGeophysical Survey Identifies Significant Magnetic Trends211.4M8:30amCCACHANGEFLFY21 Q2 Global Trading Update & Appendix 4C113M8:30amNCMNEWCRESTQuarterly Report to 31 December 202020879k8:30amMEUMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report143.2M8:30amARVARTEMISQuarterly Activities Report172.7M8:29amCPNCASPINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report171.6M8:29amARVARTEMISQuarterly Cashflow Report5219k8:29amFFFFORBIDDENAppendix 4C - quarterly10924k8:29amHRLHRLHOLDINGHalf Year Results Investor Presentation184.4M8:29amKLLKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Update53.1M8:29amHRLHRLHOLDINGHalf Yearly Report and Accounts281.6M8:29amLCKLEIGHCREEKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B11615k8:29amIFLIOOFIOOF Q2 2021 Business Update6181k8:29amNYRNYRADANyrada Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C10557k8:28amVRSVERISVeris Q2 FY21 Update4222k8:28amADTADRIATICAdriatic Metals Receives Exploitation Permit for Veovaca2397k8:28amELOELMOSFTWREELMO Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report9401k8:28amMANMANDRK RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 2020141.1M8:28amLPDLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow Statement15333k8:28amBATBATTMINQuarterly Activities Report8837k8:28amVHTVOLPARAAppendix 4C - quarterly10287k8:28amBATBATTMINQuarterly Cashflow Report5741k8:28amLITLITHIUMAUSLITCF holders pay unpaid capital raising $282k197k8:27amLITLITHIUMAUSNotice under section 708(A)(5)(e) and Appendix 2A16370k8:27amAOUAUROCH MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report161.3M8:27amOFXOZFOREX3Q Results2881k8:27amAWVANOVAMETALQuarterly Activities Report111.4M8:27amPANPANORAMICQuarterly Activities Report102.5M8:27amAWVANOVAMETALQuarterly Cashflow Report5345k8:27amCVVCARAVELMINQuarterly Cashflow Report5175k8:27amOMHOM HLDNGS31 December 2020 Quarterly Market Update9277k8:27amBMLBOABMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report141M8:27amAAJARUMA RESQuarterly Activities Report132.1M8:27amBSEBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report71.2M8:27amEVEEVE INVESTAppendix 4C - December Quarter 202012587k8:27amAAJARUMA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report5219k8:26amBC8BLACK CATFingals Fortune Mineral Resource Update241.4M8:26amASQAUSSILICAQHigh Grade, Low Iron, Silica Sand Mineral Resource153.4M8:26amFFRFIREFLYFirefly drilling highlights scale at Yalgoo Gold Project514.5M8:26amKAUKAISERREEFKaiser Re-commences Trading on the ASX and First Gold Pour3600k8:26amWOAWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update121.7M8:26amE25ELEMENT25Binding Take or Pay Offtake Terms Finalised with OM Holdings41.3M8:26amKAUKAISERREEFQuarterly Cashflow Report5392k8:26amIMAIMAGE RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports18922k8:26amKAUKAISERREEFQuarterly Activities Report91.1M8:25amGXYGALAXY RESQuarterly Activities Report - December 20209445k8:25amSRJSRJTECHNOQuarterly Activity and Cashflow reports - December 20209472k8:25amREDRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities report201.8M8:25amIMRIMRICORAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report and Business Update12481k8:25amENRENCOUNTERIOCG Style Copper-Gold-Rare Earths Signature at Aileron JV131.4M8:25amSORSTRAT ELESOR Battery Ink Exceeds 4V From Moisture in Air2179k8:24amECSECSBOTANICQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9236k8:24amCRSCAPRICEQuarterly Cashflow Report562k8:24amCRSCAPRICEQuarterly Activities Report111.6M8:24amHWKHAWKMINE90% LITHIUM RECOVERIES FROM METALLURGICAL TESTING11382k8:23amLOTLOTUSRESDecember Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B14712k8:23amWC8WILDCATQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report151.7M8:22amGO2GO2PEOPLEThe GO2 People Quarterly Activities Report December FY21111.8M8:22amSBRSABRE RESReverse Circulation Drilling Commences at Bonanza3533k8:22amGMNGOLDMOUNTNQuarterly Activities Report91.8M8:21amBIRBIRFINAppendix 4C - quarterly566k8:21amBIRBIRFINQuarterly Activity Report1113k


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

@rederob 

Hi Red ... Yeah, there were a couple of reasons I didn't just C and P it.   Mainly wasn't too sure about the Copywrite issues of re-pasting another website's material .... 

Will PM you re the other. Cheers


----------



## Skate (28 January 2021)

@barney, it's working for me - but starting the web address there was a check & redirect (Chrome browser)

Skate.


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

Skate said:


> @barney, it's working for me - but starting the web address there was a check & redirect (Chrome browser)
> 
> Skate.




Yeah thanks M8.   It came back on just after I posted so I deleted the post  ... You are fast!!


Anyway, with the assistance of yourself and @rederob  I have checked with @Joe Blow  to make sure its ok to copy and paste *working links* etc.

So from now on, the Price Sensitive Announcements will be posted with *active links* which will redirect to another web page. 

Alternatively anyone can still search for the Anns on their preferred site etc etc.

I would like to have changed a couple of colours so it was a bit less "in your face" but that didn't seem to work very easily so instead I'll break the Page up a little and remove the Page Count and File Size data just so there will definitely be no copywrite infringement etc. 

Now that we are at this point, if you have any further suggestions/improvements Mr @Skate  or others, on how to make it look more reader friendly, please jump in as I'm not too techno savvy, LOL 

Afternoon Announcements taking of from "Red's" post above

*Thursday 28th January*



TimeCodeNameHeading5:22pmEGFEPFLAGSHIPSuspension from Official Quotation5:22pmEGDE&PDISRUPSuspension from Official Quotation5:22pmEAFEVANPARTAFSuspension from Official Quotation5:18pmMTBMT BURGESSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports5:12pmATPATLASPEARLDecember 2020 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C5:05pmOSLONCOSILAppendix 4C - quarterly5:04pmCXUCAULDRONQuarterly Reports5:01pmDM1DESERTMLQuarterly Cashflow Report5:01pmDM1DESERTMLQuarterly Activities Report4:57pmHRRHERONQuarterly Activities Report4:49pmSGCSACGASCOReinstatement to Official Quotation4:49pmSGCSACGASCOSacgasco to Acquire 100 BOEPD in Reactivated Oil Fields4:47pmBBXBBXMINERALActivity and Cashflow Reports for the December 2020 Quarter4:46pmXSTXSTATEReinstatement to Official Quotation4:45pmXSTXSTATEXstate to Acquire 50 BOEPD in Reactivated Oil Fields4:44pmDMEDOMEGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report4:42pmDMEDOMEGOLDQuarterly Activities Report4:41pmEMEENERGY METQuarterly Activities Report4:40pmEMEENERGY METQuarterly Cashflow Report4:38pmRXPRXPSERVICEMarket update on proposed acquisition4:32pm1ADADALTAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report4:32pmATHALTERITYAppendix 4C and Quarterly Cash Flow Report4:13pmMRMMMAOFFSHOR2020 AGM - Chairman's Address and MD's Presentation4:12pmKEYKEY PETROLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B4:11pmSCNSCORPIONQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report December 20204:05pmIP1INPAYTECHQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C4:05pmCROCIRRALTOAppendix 4C - quarterly3:48pmQTMQUANTHEGRPAppendix 4C - quarterly3:47pmFDMFREEDOMOILRecapitalisation Update3:46pmMGVMUSGRAVEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report3:41pmOECORBITALTrading Halt3:38pmICRINTELICAREQuarterly Operations Update3:37pmCROCIRRALTOQuarterly Activities Report3:35pmICRINTELICAREAppendix 4C - quarterly3:33pmABXAUSBAUXITEActivity Report and Appendix 5B3:32pmJDRJADAR RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report3:31pmAL8ALDERANQuarterly Cashflow Report3:30pmAL8ALDERANQuarterly Activities Report3:22pmPKOPEAKO LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report3:22pmPKOPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities Report3:20pmANLAMANI GOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report3:19pmCUECUEQuarterly Activities Report3:18pmOECORBITALPause in trading3:07pmANLAMANI GOLDQuarterly Activities Report3:04pmMFFMFFCAPITALAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year Results3:03pmNUCNUCHEVAppendix 4C - quarterly3:02pmCZRCOZIRONRESQuarterly Activities Report


*Thursday 28th January   Part 2*


2:58pmCZRCOZIRONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report2:57pmGMCGULFMANGADecember 2020 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B2:52pmFMSFLINDERSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report2:44pmXAMXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B - 31 December 20202:38pmRMIRES MININGQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 20202:34pmRMIRES MININGQuarterly Activities Report - December 20202:33pmDEVDEVEXRESOUQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - December 20202:33pmPLSPILBARAMINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report2:24pmOLIOLIVERSAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report2:11pmLRSLATRESQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B1:53pmDDD3D RESQuarterly Cashflow Report1:46pmAYMAUSTUNITEDResponse to ASX Price Query1:44pmTRMTRUSCOTTQuarterly Cashflow Report1:43pmTRMTRUSCOTTQuarterly Activities Report1:25pmPUAPEAKMINLTDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:24pmROOROOTSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C1:09pmRNURENASCORQuarterly Activities Report December 20201:08pmIPTIMPACT MINDecember 2020 Quarterly Report1:07pmRNURENASCORAppendix 5B December 20201:05pmEQEEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities Report1:04pmRCPREDBANKQuarterly Cashflow Report1:04pmKTGKTIGDecember 2020 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4C1:03pmRCPREDBANKQuarterly Activities Report1:03pmLITLITHIUMAUSQuarterly activities report and quarterly cash flow report12:59pmJATJATCORPAppendix 4C - quarterly12:59pmEQEEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report12:43pmHCDHYDROCARBQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report12:40pmMMIMETROMININRestructure of Loan Repayments12:37pmEAFEVANPARTAFRequest for removal from Official List of ASX12:37pmEGDE&PDISRUPRequest for removal from Official List of ASX12:37pmEGFEPFLAGSHIPRequest for removal from Official List of ASX12:35pmNXSNEXTSCIENCInvestor Presentation January 202112:31pmNXSNEXTSCIENCQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C - 31 December 202012:27pmJRLJINDALEEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report12:23pmAAUANTILLESQuarterly Activities Report12:18pmEOSELEC OPTICAppendix 4C - quarterly12:17pmWSAWEST AREASQuarterly Activities Report12:14pmCIACHAMP IRONQ3, FY2021 Investor Presentation


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

PS  I think that's an improvement and much more functional now 

Thanks to @Skate  and @rederob for their help and advice


----------



## barney (28 January 2021)

Fortunately there are a MacMillion Announcements out at the moment so I can keep learning how to sort this stuff out🤪⬅️ (That's me)

Thanks again Mr @Skate for further help in sorting some display issues out ..

Who knew about how hyperlinks work, LOL 

Anyway, disregarding my lack of techno knowledge, I hope the updated format is easier to read and beneficial to ASF and its Punters.

That is what this Thread was about after all 



*Latest Price Sensitive Announcements 28th January* 


TimeCodeNameHeading6:41pmHORHORSESHOEExtension of Voluntary Suspension6:36pmMSRMANASRESQuarterly Cashflow Report6:36pmMSRMANASRESQuarterly Activities Report6:29pmCAMCLIME CAPFinal share buy-back notice - Appendix 3F6:28pmBKTBLACKROCKAppendix 2A6:28pmOAUORAGOLDFirst Quarter Activities & Cashflow Report6:27pmRMXREDMOUNTSecondary Trading Notice & Appendix 2A6:27pmBKTBLACKROCKAppendix 3G6:27pmICNICONENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report6:24pmQXRQXRESOURCEResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query6:20pmACBACAPRESQuarterly Cashflow Report6:13pmEDEEDEN INNOVLetter to Optionholders6:13pmDSEDROPSUITEChange in substantial holding6:12pmSFMSANTAFEMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report6:09pmEUREUROLITHAppendix 2A6:08pmEUREUROLITHIssue of Shares S708A Notice6:05pmAWVANOVAMETALChange of Director's Interest Notice (amended)6:01pmTTTTITOMICTitomic Limited - 2020 AGM Presentation5:58pmQFYQUANTIFYAppendix 4C - quarterly5:58pmNXENEWENERGYResults of Meeting5:57pmCZNCORAZONQuarterly Activities Report5:57pmCZNCORAZONQuarterly Cashflow Report5:50pmMMMMARLEYSPNMarket Update Q4 2020 Presentation5:49pmMMMMARLEYSPNAppendix 4C - Q4 2020 and Business Activity Report5:46pmSHMSHRIROTrading Update5:45pmFGOFARGO ENTQuarterly Update5:45pmWAMWAMCAPITALAppendix 2A - CLF takeover offer5:41pmBNDBETALMBNDSEstimated Distribution Announcement5:40pmFGOFARGO ENTAppendix 4C - quarterly5:39pmPETPHOSLOCKMarket Update - Q4 Dec 20205:39pmPETPHOSLOCKAppendix 4C - Dec 20205:39pmAAAEstimated Distribution Announcement5:38pmTOT360CAPITALSettlement of Non-Core Asset Sale5:37pmCZLCONS ZINCExploration Update5:36pmTRNTORRENSTorrens Provides Update on Laloki, Papua New Guinea5:29pmVULVULCAN EAppendix 2A - Conversion and Expiry of Listed Options5:29pmPETPHOSLOCKNon Executive Director Appointment - Mr Barry Sechos5:22pmEGFEPFLAGSHIPSuspension from Official Quotation


ps Geez I hope I can remember how to do this again tomorrow Lol.


----------



## barney (29 January 2021)

*Friday 29th January 2021* Early Announcements



TimeCodeNameHeading9:48amAKMASPIREQuarterly Activities Report9:48amFTCFIN CHAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C9:48amZEOZEOTECHQuarterly Activities Report9:48amADVARDIDENQuarterly Activities Report9:48amXTCXANTIPPEQuarterly Activities Report9:47amPLYPLAYSIDEAppendix 4C - quarterly9:47amZEOZEOTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report9:46amBRBBREAKERQuarterly Activities Report9:46amDTRDATELINEQuarterly Cashflow Report9:46amDTRDATELINEQuarterly Activities Report9:46amTSCTWENTY7 CODrilling to commence imminently at Mt Dimer9:46amVN8VONEXLTDDecember Quarterly Update & Appendix 4C9:45amIHRINTELLIHRQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9:45amWWIWEST WITSQuarterly Cash Report9:45amBRBBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow Report9:44amSLZSULTANQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B9:43amPINPINCHMEChairman's Address to Shareholders9:43amCELCHAL EXPHigh Grade Mineralisation at Hualilan Gold Project9:42amWWIWEST WITSQuarterly Activities Report9:42amWCGWEBCENTRALWebcentral Business Transformation Update9:42amHRNHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities Report9:41amAXEARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow Report9:41amHAVHAVILAHHavilah Copper Presentation9:41amTIETIETTOQuarterly Activities Report9:41amPXXPOLARXQuarterly Cashflow Report9:41amDGODRUMMONDQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B9:40amHUMHUMMGROUPHUM 1H21 Trading Update9:40amBNOBIONOMICSAppendix 4C - quarterly9:40amCNBCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities Report9:40amTPPTEMPOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C December 20209:39amPXXPOLARXQuarterly Activities Report9:39amPLLPIEDMONTDecember 2020 Quarterly Reports9:39amOILOPTISCANOIL December 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C9:39amAONAPOLLO MINDecember 2020 Quarterly Report9:38amGLNGALANLITHQuarterly Cashflow Report9:38amLVELOVEGROUPQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C9:38amXTCXANTIPPEQuarterly Cashflow Report9:37amGLNGALANLITHQuarterly Activities Report9:37amUBIUNI BIOSEN31 December 2020 Quarterly Activity & Cashflow Report9:37amTMZTHOMSONRESQuarterly Activities Report9:36amPTRPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities Report - December 20209:36amAGRAGUIA RESDecember 2020 Quarterly Cashflow Report - Appendix 5B9:35am9SP9SPOKESAppendix 4C - quarterly9:35amPTRPETRATHERMQuarterly Appendix 5B - December 20209:35amJHLJAYEXDecember 2020 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C9:34amTMZTHOMSONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report9:34amIODIODMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9:34amSVLSILVERMINEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report9:34amNPMNEWPEAKAcquisition of Further Gold Projects in Finland9:33amBKYBERKELEYQuarterly Report December 20209:33amFINFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B9:33amAXEARCHER MATQuarterly Activities Report9:33amTTMTITANMINQuarterly Activities Report9:32amPTGPROPTECHQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C9:32amTTMTITANMINQuarterly Cashflow Report9:32amTIETIETTOQuarterly Cashflow Report9:32amWORWORLEYCNOOC awards a two-year contract to Worley9:31amSCTSCOUTSECScout Builds Momentum with Significant Order9:31amNZONZ OIL&GASQuarterly Cashflow Report9:31amJRVJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 December 20209:31am4CEFORCECOMQuarterly Activities Report9:30amCNJCONICO LTDMestersvig Project Enlargement9:30amRNORHINOMEDAppendix 4C - quarterly9:30amKCNKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports9:29amPDNPALADINQuarterly Activities Report - December 20209:29amCYPCYNATA THRQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C9:28amR3DR3DGLOBALR3D Business Update & Appendix 4C9:28am4CEFORCECOMQuarterly Cashflow Report9:28amPWGPRIMEWESTPlacement9:28amTEGTRIANGLEAcquisition of Interests in L7 and EP437 and Capital Raising9:27amKEYKEY PETROLSale of Key's Interests in Production Licence L7 & EP 4379:27amGMRGOLDEN RIMTrading Halt9:26amVHTVOLPARATrading Halt9:26amSTMSUN METALSSunstone divests Southern Finland Gold assets9:25amAGRAGUIA RESDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report9:25amMRZMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities Report9:25amEFEE IRONTrading Halt9:24amDCCDIGITALXAppendix 4C - quarterly9:24amSO4SALT LAKEDecember 2020 Quarterly Report9:24amMRZMONT ROYALQuarterly Cashflow Report9:23amPDNPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 20209:23amLSHLIFESPOTAppendix 4C - quarterly9:22amNGYNUENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report9:22amCSDCONS TINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - App 5B9:21amICIICANDYAppendix 4C - quarterly9:21amKSSKLEOSAppendix 4C - quarterly9:21amWGBWAMGLOBALOutperformance drives increased FF interim div and profit9:20amAOUAUROCH MINCORNERSTONE GROUP UNDERPINS FURTHER EXPLORATION FUNDING9:20amMLXMETALS XQuarterly Activities Report - 31 December 20209:20amNGYNUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report9:20amZLDZELIRATHERAppendix 4C - quarterly9:19amZLDZELIRATHERDecember 2020 Quarterly Report9:19amEZLEUROZTrading Update and Interim Dividend9:19amRDMRED METALQuarterly Activities Report9:19amDOUDOUUGHAppendix 4C - quarterly9:18amLPILITHPOWINTQuarterly Cashflow Report9:18amSZLSEZZLE INCBusiness Update and Appendix 4C9:17amPGYPILOTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report9:17amKZAKAZIAAppendix 4C - quarterly9:17amAZYANTIPA MINQuarterly Activity and Cashflow - 31 December 20209:17amAKNAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow Report9:17amRAPRESAPPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C9:17amAKNAUKINGQuarterly Activities Report9:16amAC8AUSCANNDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports9:16amSIHSIHAYOQuarterly Activities Report9:15amFGLFRUGLGROUPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - Jan 20219:15amAVAAVA RISKSpecial Dividend9:14amLSALACHLANQuarterly Cashflow Report9:14amPOSPOSEIDONQuarterly Reports - December 20209:14amNMLQuarterly Activities Report9:14amAVAAVA RISKAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report9:13amLPILITHPOWINTQuarterly Activities Report9:13amNYRNYRADATrading Halt9:12amWKTWALKABOUTQuarterly Activities Report9:12amSUDSUDAGM presentation9:12amNMLQuarterly Cashflow Report9:12amSNSSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report December 20209:12amRLEREALENERGYDec 2020 Quarterly Report9:12amFCLFINEOSAppendix 4C and Quarterly Report9:11amAJXALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C9:11amWKTWALKABOUTQuarterly Cashflow Report9:10amLGPLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C9:10amHSCHSCTECHAppendix 4C - quarterly9:10amGNMGREATNORTHQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports9:09amCVVCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit9:09amSIHSIHAYOQuarterly Cashflow Report9:09amBITBIOTRONQuarterly Activities Report9:09amWGBWAMGLOBALDividend/Distribution - WGB9:08amLV1LIVEVLIMLV1 December 2020 Quarterly Business Review & Appendix 4C9:07amWRMWHITEROCK31 December 2020 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report9:06amRGSAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report9:06amIMEIMEXHS2020 Q4 Activity Report and Appendix 4C9:05amVXRVENTUREXQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 20209:05amMRDMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B9:04amVXRVENTUREXQuarterly Activities Report - December 20209:04amPACPACCURRENTFunds under Management as at 31 December 20209:01amHTGHARVESTTGNodestream Downloadable Decoder Application9:01amTMRTEMPUSQuarterly Activities Report9:00amCOOCORUM GRPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:59amTMRTEMPUSQuarterly Cashflow Report8:59amMTHMITHRILProposed issue of Securities - MTH8:59amMTHMITHRILMTH raises $5M to continue drilling & exploration in Mexico8:58amCM8CROWDQuarterly Activities Report8:58amPPYPAPYRUSQuarterly Activities Report8:58amCM8CROWDAppendix 4C - quarterly8:57amNWHNRWHOLDLTDContract Award - Nathan River Resources - Roper Bar8:57amWZRWISR LTDWZR Accelerates Organic Revenue Growth by 350%8:57amCLQCLEANTEQMOU for Oil and Gas Industry Collaboration8:57amFZOFAMILYZONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:55amWORWORLEYStrategic partnership to promote circular economy8:54amNWHNRWHOLDLTDH2H JV Preferred Proponent for Mitchell Fwy Upgrades8:53amBXNBIOXYNEAppendix 4C - Quarterly December 20208:53amADVARDIDENQuarterly Cashflow Report8:51amREERARE XQuarterly Cashflow Report8:50amCXLCALIXCEMEX joins LEILAC-2 Carbon Capture project8:50amWZRWISR LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly8:50amPXSPHARMAXISAppendix 4C - quarterly8:50amREERARE XQuarterly Activities Report8:50amPXSPHARMAXISQuarterly Activity Report - December 2020



*Friday 29th January 2021  (Early Part 2*



8:49amPM8PENSANAREQuarterly Activities Report8:49amOPLOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4C8:48amBETBETMAKTECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:48amAUZAUST MINESP-CAM production continues at Sconi Project8:47amPM8PENSANAREQuarterly Cashflow Report8:47amAUZAUST MINESQuarterly Activities Report8:47amACSACCENT RESQuarterly Activities Report8:47amPPYPAPYRUSAppendix 4C - quarterly8:47amCVSCERVANTESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:46amAHQALLEGIANCEQuarterly Activities Report8:46amACSACCENT RESQuarterly Cashflow Report8:46amAHQALLEGIANCEQuarterly Cashflow Report8:45amMEBMEDIBIOLTDMedibio Quarterly Update and Cashflow Report8:45amSPNSPARC TECHQuarterly activities and cashflow report8:44amBCTBLUECHIIPQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C8:44amAGYARGOSYPositive Assessment of Long-Term Pumping Data at Rincon8:44amNAGNAGAMBIEAppendix 5B8:44amMKGMAKOQuarterly Cashflow Report8:44amWBTWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q2 FY21 Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:44amNAGNAGAMBIEQuarterly Report8:44amFLCFLUENCEFluence Q4 2020 Update Presentation8:43amHASHASTTECHQuarterly Activities Report8:43amTLXTELIXPHARMAppendix 4C and Activities Report for December 2020 Quarter8:42amNZONZ OIL&GASQuarterly Activities Report8:42amANXANAXMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:42amMKGMAKOQuarterly Activities Report8:42amSKSSKS TECHAppendix 4C - quarterly8:42amPVSPIVOTALDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report8:41amHASHASTTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report8:41amRDFREDFLEXQ2 FY21 Sales Activity Update8:41amAKPAUDIOPIXELAppendix 4C - quarterly8:40amBC8BLACK CATQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B8:40amRCLREADCLOUDDecember 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:40amRVRREDRIVERQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 31 Dec 20208:39amESKETHERSTACKEtherstack plc Trading Update & Appendix 4C8:38amFLCFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q4 20208:38amPVSPIVOTALAppendix 4C - quarterly8:36amKTDKEYTONEQuarterly Report and 4C8:35amSSMSRVSTREAMService Stream secures multi-year agreement with Telstra8:34amBGTBIOGENETECAppendix 4C - 31 December 20208:34amOZLOZMINEROZ Minerals 2020 Fourth Quarter Report8:32amAERAEERISQuarterly Report for Q2 of FY218:32amRMYRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4C8:30amCSSCLEAN SEASAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report8:30amORGORIGIN ENEQuarterly Report December 20208:30amHXLHEXIMAQuarterly Activity Report8:30amBITBIOTRONQuarterly Cashflow Report8:29amAERAEERISAppendix 4C - quarterly8:29amIHLINHEALTHQuarterly Activities Report - Dec 20208:28amCCRCREDIT CLRCCR Q2 FY21 QUARTERLY UPDATE WITH APPENDIX 4C8:27amGMLGATEWAYQuarterly Activities Report8:26amHXLHEXIMAAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report8:26amGMLGATEWAYQuarterly Cashflow Report8:26amEXRELIXIR NRGAppendix 5B 31 December 20208:25amICQICAR ASIAAppendix 4C - quarterly8:25amRMDRESMEDResMed Announces Results for the Second Quarter of FY20218:23amESHESPORTSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report8:23amICQICAR ASIAQuarterly Activities Report8:22amPARPARA BIOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - quarterly8:22amNOVNOVATTIAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update8:22amLPELPEHOLDINGAppendix 4C - quarterly8:22amZIMZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report8:22amFLCFLUENCEAppendix 4C - quarterly8:21amCP1CANNPALAppendix 4C - quarterly8:21amINPINCENTIAAppendix 4C - quarterly8:21amEX1EXOPHARMQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:21am3DPPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV Update8:21amSVMSOVEREIGNDecember 2020 Quarterly Report8:21amCLACELRESQuarterly Activities Report8:20amFRXFLEXIROAMQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - December 20208:20amKAIKAIROSQuarterly activities and cashflow report8:20amCLACELRESQuarterly Cashflow Report8:20amCPHCRESOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C8:20amBSLBLUESCOPEPreliminary unaudited 1HFY21 underlying EBIT of around $530M8:19amDDTDATADOTAppendix 4C - quarterly8:19am3DPPOINTERRAAppendix 4C - quarterly8:19amKKOKINETIKOQuarterly Activities Report8:19amGSMGOLDENSTATQuarterly Cashflow Report8:18amGSMGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities Report8:18amNXMNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities Report8:18amDEGDEGREYDiucon & Eagle-Two new Hemi intrusion hosted Au discoveries8:18amNXMNEXUS MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report8:18amNSBNEUROSCIENAppendix 4C - quarterly8:18amMMSMCMILLANBusiness Update and Preliminary Result for the Half Year8:17amTGNTUNGSTENMt Mulgine Project Pre-Feasibility Study8:17amAUZAUST MINESQuarterly Cashflow Report8:17amWMXWILUNAQuarterly Activities Report8:17amTGNTUNGSTENMt Mulgine Project Maiden Ore Reserve8:17amNWENORWESTQuarterly Activities Report8:17amROGRED SKY$4.3M Cap Raising to Initiate Work Programme at Killanoola8:17amNWENORWESTQuarterly Cashflow Report8:16amRHPRHIPE LTD1H FY21 Market Update and Outlook Statement8:16amKKOKINETIKOQuarterly Cashflow Report8:16amBRLQuarterly - earnings guidance downgrade8:16amENRENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B8:16amBRLAUD $10m Convertible Bond issue to refinance maturing debt8:16amLYCLYNASQuarterly Activities Report8:16amRNTRENTDOTCOMQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:16amLCLLOS CERROSQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report8:15amHPGHIPAGESQ2 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C8:15amWSRWESTAR RESAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow Report8:15amWSRWESTAR RESQuarterly Activities Report8:15amBLUBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:15amTSITOPSHELF31 December 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:14amVR1VECTIONTECVection Operational Update Presentation Q2 FY218:14amDDBDDBLASTQuarterly Activities Report8:14amEUREUROLITHEUR to Finalise Metallurgical Testwork and Progress DFS8:14amVR1VECTIONTECAppendix 4C - quarterly8:14amUUVUUV AQUAQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:14amPBHPOINTSBETQ2 FY21 Investor Presentation8:14amDDBDDBLASTQuarterly Cashflow Report8:14amTIGDecember 2020 Quarterly Production and Activities Report8:13amPBHPOINTSBETQ2 FY21 Appendix 4C8:13amARDARGENT MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:13amNTINEUROTECHQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C8:13amMEYMARENICAQuarterly Cashflow Report8:13amCSTCASTILERESQuarterly Activities Report8:12amCSTCASTILERESQuarterly Cashflow Report8:12amMEYMARENICAQuarterly Activities Report8:12amAFRAFRICAN ENQuarterly Activities Report8:12amAFRAFRICAN ENQuarterly Cashflow Report8:12amSCLSCHROLE GPQuarterly activities report8:12amSCLSCHROLE GPQuarterly cashflow report8:11amCZLCONS ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report8:11amCZLCONS ZINCQuarterly Activities Report8:11amCWXCARAWINEQuarterly Activities Report8:11amASQAUSSILICAQDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:11amKTAKRAKATOAQuarterly Cashflow Report8:11amCWXCARAWINEQuarterly Cashflow Report8:10amKTAKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities Report8:10amNZSNZ COASTALQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C8:10amEMVEMVISIONAppendix 4C - quarterly8:10amEM2EAGLE MMLDecember Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5b8:10amNC6NANOLLOSEQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C8:10amMCTMETALICITYUpdate on US Litigation8:10amGPRGEO PACQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:10amDREDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Presentation8:10amTPOTIAN POHQuarterly Cashflow Report8:09amDREDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report8:09amTPOTIAN POHQuarterly Activities Report8:09amDREDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report8:09amGBRGREATBOULDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - December 20208:09amMINMINERALRES2nd Quarter 2021 Financial Year Quarterly Activities Report8:09amPCLPANCONTQuarterly Activities Report8:09amTLMTALISMANQuarterly Cashflow Report8:09amPCLPANCONTQuarterly Cashflow Report8:08amTLMTALISMANQuarterly Activities Report8:08amSFRSANDFIRESandfire December 2020 Quarterly Report Presentation8:08amGEVGLOBENEVENASX Appendix 4C December 20208:07amSFRSANDFIRESandfire December 2020 Quarterly Report8:07amGEVGLOBENEVENQuarterly Activities Report December 20207:31amERDEROADQuarterly Operational Update


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2021)

> ps Geez I hope I can remember how to do this again tomorrow Lol.



Conferring an honorary Master of Technology , @barney . 🧑‍🎓


----------



## barney (29 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Conferring an honorary Master of Technology , @barney . 🧑‍🎓




Lol. 🤪   I'm afraid I can take no credit

Take a bow Mr @Skate 


*Further Announcements Friday 29th January 2021*


TimeCodeNameHeading10:30amKGDKULAQuarterly Cashflow Report10:29amTDO3D OILTDO December Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B10:27amKGDKULAQuarterly Activities Report10:27amRBDRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Q4 Sales Announcement10:24amHXGHEXAGONDecember Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports10:21amSXASTRATA-XQuarterly Cashflow Report10:20amBEMBLACKEARTHQuarterly Cashflow Report10:18amSXASTRATA-XQuarterly Activities Report10:18amBEMBLACKEARTHQuarterly Activities Report10:17amADOANTEO TECHAppendix 4C - quarterly10:17amADOANTEO TECHQuarterly Activities Report10:16amGMEGME RESPause in Trading10:15amPECPERPET RESReinstatement to Official Quotation10:15amPECPERPET RESExceptional Metallurgical Test Results - Beharra10:13amNEUNEURENQuarterly report and cash flow statement for Q4 202010:12amFZRFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports10:12amLAWLAWFINANCEQuarterly Activities Report10:11amVICVIC MINESQuarterly Activities Report10:11amLAWLAWFINANCEAppendix 4C - quarterly10:11amVICVIC MINESQuarterly Cashflow Report10:11amAUTAUTECOQuarterly Cashflow Report10:11amOELOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:11amKRMKINGSROSEDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:10amLAWLAWFINANCELAW disposes Litigation Funding Business and Market Update10:10amHWHHOUSTONWHLQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - December 202010:10amMEGMEGADOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B10:09amAUTAUTECOQuarterly Activities Report10:09amNAENEW AGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:09amLNULINIUSTECHAppendix 4C - quarterly10:09amAROASTRO RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:09amNGSNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - December 202010:08amACWACTINOGENQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C10:08amFNXFINEXIAQuarterly Activities Review10:08amWNRWINGARA AGAppendix 4C - quarterly10:08amSVASIMAVITASimavita releases Appendix 4C as at 31 December 202010:08amABVADV BRAKEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:07amGTRGTI RESQuarterly Activities Report10:07amKPTKANGISLANDAppendix 4C - 31 December 202010:07amCADCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B10:07amTNTTESSERENTAppendix 4C - quarterly10:07amEMREMERALDQuarterly Activities Report10:06amDUBDUBBERDubber Investor Update - January 202110:06amAKMASPIREQuarterly Cashflow Report10:06amCCECARNEGIEQuarterly Update10:06amLSALACHLAN$3.5m Raised Through Heavily Supported Placement10:05amA3DAURORALABSAppendix 4C - quarterly10:05amDUBDUBBERQuarterly Update & Appendix 4C10:05amTHRTHORMININGQuarterly Activities Report10:04amFTZFERTOZQuarterly Activities Report10:04amKGDKULAResponse to ASX Price Query10:04amDNADONACOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - 31 December 202010:03amKGDKULAAirfield Auger Results and New License10:03amTAOTAO COMMODQuarterly Cashflow Report10:03amEMREMERALDQuarterly Cashflow Report10:03amSPLSTARPHARMAQuarterly Cashflow and Activities Report10:03amSCTSCOUTSECDec 2020 Quarter Update and Appendix 4C10:02amOVTOVATOAppendix 4C - quarterly10:02amODMODINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B10:02amBRVBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Activities Report10:02amCCECARNEGIEAppendix 4C - quarterly10:01amTMGTRIGG MINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B10:01amFAUFIRST AUGIMLET DRILLING RESULTS up to 30 g/t Au10:01amLSHLIFESPOTQuarter 4 Update10:01amNVXNOVONIXQuarterly Activities Report10:01amLEXLEFROYEXPDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report10:00amTAOTAO COMMODQuarterly Activities Report10:00amLEXLEFROYEXPDecember 2020 Quarterly Cashflow Report10:00amYOWYOWIEFY21 December Quarter Update and Cash Commentary10:00amBRVBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report9:59amFNXFINEXIAAppendix 4C - quarterly9:59amIMUIMUGENEAppendix 4C - quarterly9:59amKGMKNORTHGOLDSale of Lindsays Project9:58amMATMATSA RESTransformational Exploration Strategy Lake Carey Project9:58amLSALACHLANQuarterly Activities Report9:58amNVXNOVONIXAppendix 4C9:57amGTRGTI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report9:57amAR9ARCHTISAppendix 4C - quarterly9:57amA3DAURORALABSQuarterly Activities Report9:56amKGDKULAPause in Trading9:56amYOWYOWIEAppendix 4C - quarterly9:56amKGNKOGAN.COMJanuary 2021 Business Update9:56amGBZGBMRESOURCMt Coolon Update - Drill Results and New Geophysical Anomaly9:55amPRXPRODGOLReynolds Range Project Update - Scimitar Drill Hole Results9:55amRANRANGE INTLRange receives commitments for $1.8m Placement9:55amEMTEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Dec 20209:55amFTZFERTOZQuarterly Cashflow Report9:54amANDANSRDA GRPInvestor Update9:54amTGATHORN GRPAppendix 4C - quarterly9:54amANWAUS TINFull Cash Placement of Rights Issue Shortfall9:54amADRADHERIUMAppendix 4C - quarterly9:54amGGGGREENLANDQuarterly Activities Report9:53amGGGGREENLANDQuarterly Cashflow Report9:53amSXXS.CROSS EXQuarterly Activities Report9:53amKSSKLEOSKSS Quarterly Activities Report and Commentary on App 4C9:53amMSBMESOBLASTAppendix 4C Quarterly Activity Report9:53amLBTLABTECHAppendix 4C - quarterly9:53amGASSTATE GASQuarterly Cashflow Report9:52amFODFOOD REVQuarterly Activities Report9:52amGASSTATE GASQuarterly Activities Report9:52amSXXS.CROSS EXQuarterly Cashflow Report9:51amCPTCIPHERPTAppendix 4C and Activities Report9:51am1AGALTERRATrading Halt9:50amANDANSRDA GRPChairman's Address to Shareholders9:50amVENVINENERGYAXX: Vali gas field JV granted interim authorisation9:50amANDANSRDA GRPQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C9:49amFODFOOD REVAppendix 4C - quarterly9:49amE25ELEMENT25Quarterly Cashflow Report9:49amPDZPRAIRIEDecember 2020 Quarterly Report


----------



## barney (31 January 2021)

There were a MacMillion more Announcements on Friday.  Given the Index selloff again, the later Announcements might have some bearing on how the relevant Stocks perform early this week.  Monday Open could be a little slippery to start. 


TimeCodeNameHeading8:14pmSGCSACGASCODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report8:14pmRGLRIVERSGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report8:13pmRGLRIVERSGOLDQuarterly Activities Report8:12pmGMRGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Cashflow Report8:11pmGMRGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities Report8:10pmRXHREWARDLEQ2 FY21 BUSINESS UPDATE8:09pmBNLBLUESTARQuarterly Cashflow Report8:07pmBNLBLUESTARQuarterly Activities Report8:05pmLINLINDIANDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports8:02pmRXHREWARDLEAppendix 4C - quarterly8:00pmCFOCFOAMQuarterly Activities Report8:00pmKKOKINETIKOCleansing Prospectus8:00pmAULAUSTARGOLDDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report8:00pmCFOCFOAMAppendix 4C - quarterly7:59pmNESNELSON RESQuarterly Cashflow Report7:58pmNESNELSON RESQuarterly Activities Report7:56pmVMSVENTUREMINQuarterly Activities Report7:56pmAULAUSTARGOLDDecember 2020 Appendix 5B7:55pmNWCNEWWORLDRQuarterly Cashflow Report7:54pmNWCNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities Report7:54pmTARTARUGAMINQuarterly Activities Report7:42pmBMGBMGDecember 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B7:41pmTARTARUGAMINQuarterly Cashflow Report7:40pmCAYCANYONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Cashflow7:39pmAO1ASSETOWLDecember 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C7:39pmASNANSON RESDisclosure Document7:38pmVR8VANAD RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report7:37pmATRASTRONQuarterly Activities Report7:36pmPEKPEAK RESReplacement Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B- December 20207:36pmCAZCAZALY RESQuarterly Cashflow Report7:36pmATRASTRONQuarterly Cashflow Report7:35pmCAZCAZALY RESQuarterly Activities Report7:34pmFMLFOCUS MINQuarterly Cashflow Report7:32pmFEIFEINVESTCashflow Report for the December 2020 Quarter7:32pmFMLFOCUS MINQuarterly Activities Report7:30pmXSTXSTATEDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report7:30pmMRRMINREXRESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports7:27pmHAWHAWTHORNHAW - December 2020 Quarterly Activities Cash Flow Report7:27pmIDAINDIANARESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports7:26pmWCNWHITECLIFFResults from Soil Sampling Program at Midas Cu-Au Project7:23pmSHOSPORTSHQuarterly Activities Report7:21pmXPEXPED LIMTDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report7:20pmSHOSPORTSHAppendix 4C - quarterly7:19pmARNALDOROProspectus7:17pmRASRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report7:16pmVMYVIMY RESQuarterly Activities Report7:15pmVMYVIMY RESQuarterly Cashflow Report7:10pmZUSETFSUSDSuspension from Trading Status - ZUSD7:09pmSTKSTRICKLANDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report7:09pmCORETFS CORESuspension from Trading Status - CORE7:07pmSUHSTH HEM MIQuarterly Cashflow Report7:07pmSUHSTH HEM MIQuarterly Activities Report7:06pmPILPEPPERMINTProspectus to support reinstatement6:53pmPGMPLATINAQuarterly Cashflow Report6:53pmPGMPLATINAQuarterly Activities Report6:50pmVMSVENTUREMINQuarterly Cashflow Report6:49pmUULULTIMA UTDAppendix 4C - quarterly6:48pmUULULTIMA UTDQuarterly Activities Report6:46pmTSLTITANSANDSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B6:44pmVRCVOLTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports6:34pmEWCENERGY WLDAppendix 4C - quarterly6:30pmNTMNTMGOLDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report6:29pmHWKHAWKMINEQuarterly Cashflow Report6:29pmHWKHAWKMINEQuarterly Activities Report6:25pmSMRSTANMOREDecember 2020 Quarterly Report6:25pmAURAURISMINEQuarterly Cashflow Report6:25pmACPAUDALIADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B6:23pmTPSTHREAT PROQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C6:23pmAURAURISMINEQuarterly Activities Report6:23pmRTERETECHQuarterly Activities Update and Appendix 4C6:23pmBRKBROOKSIDEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - December 20206:22pmAUQALARA RESQuarterly Activities Report6:22pmRASRAGUSAQuarterly Cashflow Report6:22pmBYHBRYAH RESQuarterly Cashflow Report6:21pmCYLCAT METALSQuarterly cash flow report6:21pmCYLCAT METALSQuarterly activities report6:19pmMCMMCMININGQuarterly Activities Report6:19pmNWFNEWFIELDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - December 20206:18pmBYHBRYAH RESQuarterly Activities Report6:18pmMCMMCMININGQuarterly Cashflow Report6:17pmNETNETLINKZQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C6:17pmTRLTANGARESDecember Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B6:15pmSANSAGALIO ENQuarterly Activities Report6:14pmSANSAGALIO ENQuarterly Cashflow Report6:14pmPEXPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports6:12pmDTMDARTMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report6:11pmATSAUSTRALISQuarterly Activities Report6:10pmKP2KOREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report6:10pmOGAOCEANGROWNQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C6:10pmTGMTHETAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 20206:08pmBNRBULLETINGeko Gold Mine Royalty Received December Quarter6:06pmMSMMSM CORPQuarterly Activities Report6:04pmSITSITE GROUPAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report6:03pmDAFDIS AFRICAQuarterly Activities / Cashflow Report6:03pmMYQMYFIZIQQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C6:02pmALTANALYTICAAppendix 4C - quarterly6:01pmMSMMSM CORPAppendix 4C - monthly6:00pmRTERETECHRetech completes acquisition of 80% of Shanghai Pantosoft Co5:56pmWFLWELLFULLYLQuarterly Activities Report December 20205:56pmPO3PURIFLOHQuarterly Operations Review5:54pmMTCMETALSTECHQuarterly Activities Report5:53pmWFLWELLFULLYLAppendix 4C December 20205:52pmESRESTRELLA RQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B5:52pmVMGVDM GROUPQuarterly Reports5:50pmCAECANNINDAHQuarterly Cashflow Report5:49pmNSENS ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report5:47pmTTTTITOMICQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C (Oct - Dec 2020)5:47pmPYCPYC THERAPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C5:46pmSBUSIBURANQuarterly Activities Report5:44pmCMCAppendix 4C - quarterly5:44pmMPHMEDILAND31 Dec Quarterly Activities report and Cashflow Report5:43pmTYMTYMLEZQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C5:43pmSUPSUPLAKEDecember Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B5:42pmSBUSIBURANQuarterly Cashflow Report5:41pmFPLFREMONTPETQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow Reports5:41pmTMKTAMASKAOILDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report5:40pmMTCMETALSTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report5:40pmTERTERRACOMDecember 2020 Quarterly Report5:38pmCNLCELAMINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report5:37pmLSRLODESTARDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report5:35pmMHCMANHATTANActivity and Cashflow Reports for December 2020 Quarter5:33pmAX8ACCELERATEQuarterly Cashflow Report5:31pmQGLQNTMGRPHTEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 5B5:30pmAX8ACCELERATEQuarterly Activities Report5:29pmDTZDOTZ NANOQuarterly Report & Appendix 4C Cashflow Report - 31 Dec 20205:28pmAAAFinal Distribution Announcement5:28pmCLZCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report5:28pmTTATTA HOLDINDec 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C5:24pmMCXMARINERCORAppendix 4C - quarterly5:24pmELEELMOREDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report5:22pmELSELSIGHTActivity Report and Appendix 4C5:18pmOCCORTHOCELLAppendix 4C - Quarterly5:17pmRESRES GENERChairman's AGM Address5:15pmAVEAVECHODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C5:15pmCZNCORAZONConsolidation Complete5:14pmIOUIOUPAYDecember Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report5:11pmNRXNORONEXLTDQuarterly Activities Report5:09pmFRXFLEXIROAMRevised Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C - December 20205:08pmA1GAFR GOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report5:08pmNRXNORONEXLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report5:08pmA1GAFR GOLDQuarterly Activities Report5:07pmFFGFATFISHAppendix 4C - quarterly5:02pmAAPAUSAGRIPROQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - December 20205:00pmPEKPEAK RESQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B - December 20205:00pmPRXPRODGOLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report4:58pmCT1CONST TECHQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C4:56pmRLCREEDYLCDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow report4:56pmROGRED SKYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report4:55pmMAYMELBANAQuarterly Activities Summary @ 5B to 31 December 20204:54pmBDGBLK DRAGONQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow4:53pmBUYBOUNTY OILQuarterly Activities Report & App 5B - December 20204:52pmAQSAQUISAppendix 4C - quarterly4:51pmRTGRTG MININGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B4:51pmFAUFIRST AUQuarterly Cashflow Report4:50pmQSSQUESTUSQuarterly Activity Report - December 20204:50pmQSSQUESTUSAppendix 4C - quarterly4:49pmFAUFIRST AUQuarterly Activities Report4:48pmMTHMITHRILDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report4:48pmAQXALICEQUEENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports4:47pmVMLVITALMETALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report4:46pmNSENS ENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report4:45pmASOASTONMINQuarterly Cashflow Report4:45pmTGNTUNGSTENDecember Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B4:44pmASOASTONMINQuarterly Activities Report4:44pmSCUSTEMCELLResponse to ASX Appendix 3Y Query4:44pmOKROKAPI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report4:44pmARAARIADNEMarket Update4:43pmOKROKAPI RESQuarterly Activities Report4:43pmVANVANGOMINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports December 20204:42pmOKROKAPI RESGold Targeting at Mt Day Project4:40pmMOHMOHO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B4:40pmTHCTHCGLOBALQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C4:38pmWECWHITE ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - Appendix 5B4:37pmMNSMAGNISDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report4:37pmMNSMAGNISDecember 2020 Quarterly Cashflow Report4:36pmBDMBURGUNDYDMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B4:35pmIVOINVIGORGRPAppendix 4C -Monthly and Quarterly Activities Report4:32pmYPBYPB GROUPQuarterly Activities Report4:32pmREXREG EX HLDRex Shareholders Endorse PAG Investment Deal4:27pmPO3PURIFLOHAppendix 4C - quarterly4:27pmAHYASALEOAsaleo Care completes acquisition of TOM Organic4:26pmHE8HELIOSAppendix 5B December 20204:24pmCRLCOMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Dec 20204:23pmFBRFASTBRICKAppendix 4C - quarterly4:22pmRWDREWARD MINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report4:19pmSF1STEMIFYAppendix 4C and Commentary4:19pmNSMNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B4:18pmHMDHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report4:17pmCG1CARBONXTDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report4:16pmAUCDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report4:16pmBSXBLACKSTONEQuarterly Activities Report4:15pmAGHALTHEAAppendix 4C - quarterly4:15pmCG1CARBONXTAppendix 4C - quarterly4:15pmCAMCLIME CAPAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C4:11pmDAUDAMPIERGOLQuarterly Activities Report4:11pmDAUDAMPIERGOLQuarterly Cashflow Report4:10pmSCUSTEMCELLAppendix 4C - quarterly4:09pmBSXBLACKSTONEQuarterly Cashflow Report4:08pmPG1PEARGLOBALQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C4:07pmVIAVIAGOLDAppendix 4C - quarterly4:06pmSASSKYSPACEQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C - 31 December 20204:06pmAUHAUSTCHINAQuarterly Activities Report4:06pmAUHAUSTCHINAQuarterly Cashflow Report4:06pmPSCPROSPECRESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report4:05pmHTGHARVESTTGDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report4:04pmAJQARMOURQuarterly Cashflow Report4:04pmAJQARMOURQuarterly Activities Report4:01pmYPBYPB GROUPQuarterly Cashflow Report4:00pmVKAVIKINGMINEQuarterly Report for the period ended 31 December 20203:57pmMGLMAGONTECAppendix 4C - quarterly3:56pmPNNPEPINNINIDecember 2020 Activities and Cash Flow Report3:56pmEPMECLMETALSActivity and Cashflow Reports for December 2020 Quarter3:55pmNIUNIUMINCOQuarterly Activities Report3:54pmNIUNIUMINCOQuarterly Cashflow Report3:53pmNPMNEWPEAKQuarterly Activities Report3:53pmNPMNEWPEAKQuarterly Cashflow Report3:51pmATCALTECH CHEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report3:51pmDLCDELECTAAppendix 4C - quarterly3:51pmNWMNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities Report3:50pmNWMNORWESTMINQuarterly Cashflow Report3:49pmCDVCARDINALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report3:48pmRXPRXPSERVICECourt Approval of the Scheme Booklet3:48pmMSGMCSSERVICEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports3:47pmGULGULLEWAQuarterly Activities Report3:47pmCMDCASSISUSMIQuarterly Cashflow Report3:46pmCMDCASSISUSMIQuarterly Activities Report3:45pmGULGULLEWAQuarterly Cashflow Report3:45pmMSGMCSSERVICEAppendix 4C - quarterly3:42pmSIXSPRINTEXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3:37pmCGNCRATERGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report3:37pmTEGTRIANGLEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B3:36pmK2FK2FLYTDK2F Appendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report3:36pmAQCAUSPACCOALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports3:36pmK2FK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report3:35pmCGNCRATERGOLDQuarterly Activities Report3:35pmMRLMAYURQuarterly Activities Report and Cash Flow Report3:34pmCD2CD PRIEQU2Dividend/Distribution - CD23:33pmCAECANNINDAHQuarterly Activities Report3:32pmCD1CD PRIEQU1Dividend/Distribution - CD13:31pmCD3CD PRIEQU3Dividend/Distribution - CD33:30pmSIVSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - App 4C and Quarterly Activity Report3:30pmFCTFIRSTWAVEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C3:26pmBEEBROO LTDAppendix 4C & Activities Report3:25pmKNMKNEOMEDIAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3:24pmMPRMPOWERQuarterly Report3:24pmGBZGBMRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B3:23pmMPRMPOWERAppendix 4C3:14pmHYDHYDRIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3:10pmHPRHIGH PEAKQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report3:06pmKGMKNORTHGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report3:06pmKGMKNORTHGOLDQuarterly Activities Report3:05pmOKJOAKAJEEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report3:05pmIECINTRA ENGYQuarterly Cashflow Report3:05pmSPQSUPERIORQuarterly Activities Report3:04pmFARFARQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report3:04pmIECINTRA ENGYQuarterly Activities Report3:03pmSNLSUPPLY NETForecast Dec '20, full year guidance and interim dividend3:02pmSL1SYMBOL MNG31 December 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B3:02pmSL1SYMBOL MNG30 September 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B3:02pmAUNAURUMINQuarterly Activities Report3:01pmKKLKOLLAKORNSecond Quarter Activity Report December 20203:01pmKKLKOLLAKORNAppendix 4C - monthly3:01pmKKLKOLLAKORNAppendix 4C - monthly3:01pmPF1PATHFINDERQuarterly Cashflow Report3:00pmGLAGLADIATORQuarterly Cashflow Report2:59pmGLAGLADIATORQuarterly Activities Report2:58pmNTMNTMGOLDScheme Booklet2:58pmPF1PATHFINDERQuarterly Activities Report2:58pmBCNBEACON MINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report2:57pmOBLOMNIBRIDGEInvestment Portfolio at 31 December 20202:56pmAUNAURUMINQuarterly Cashflow Report2:55pmEGRECOGRAFQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report2:54pmTI1TOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow Report2:54pmSNLSUPPLY NETDividend/Distribution - SNL2:54pmIMSIMPELUSIMS Appendix 4C and Quarterly Report2:53pmMGTMAGNETITESecond Quarter Activities & Cashflow Reports2:52pmCAPCARPENTARIManagement Changes2:52pmSL1SYMBOL MNG30 June 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B2:51pmRMPREDEMPERORQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B2:51pmCHNCHALICEDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cash flow Report2:50pmTI1TOMBADORQuarterly Activities Report2:50pmAJYASAPLUSQuarterly Cashflow Report2:50pmAJYASAPLUSQuarterly Activities Report2:49pmLERLEAF RESOLER Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C2:48pmENTENT METALSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report2:47pmPDIPREDICTIVEQuarterly Activities Report2:45pmSL1SYMBOL MNG31 March 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B2:44pmPDIPREDICTIVEQuarterly Cashflow Report2:44pmFFXFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities Report2:43pmBMHBAUMARTAppendix 4C - December 20202:42pmVPCVPCLAppendix 4C - quarterly2:42pmNUSNUSANTARAQuarterly Cashflow Report2:41pmNTLNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities Report2:41pmNUSNUSANTARAQuarterly Activities Report2:41pmMLMMETALLICAQuarterly Activities Report2:41pmVMCVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report2:41pmMCAMURRAY CODQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - December 20202:38pmKTEK2 ENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report2:38pmOAROAR RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report2:37pmKTEK2 ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report2:37pmADXADXENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 20202:34pmKMTKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report2:33pmAL3AML3DQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C2:33pmADXADXENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - December 20202:32pmAXTARGO EXPLODecember 2020 Quarterly Cashflow Report2:30pmIVTINVENTISQuarterly Activities Report2:29pmVBSVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C2:29pmQTGQ TECHAppendix 4C - quarterly2:28pmIVTINVENTISAppendix 4C - quarterly2:28pmELTQuarterly Cashflow Report2:27pmELTQuarterly Activities Report2:24pmRMXREDMOUNTQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B2:22pmDC2DCTWODecember 2020 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C2:21pmKPOKALINAQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow 31 December 20202:17pmFYIFYI RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports2:16pmAXTARGO EXPLODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report2:14pmADYADMIRALTYQuarterly Cashflow Report2:13pmADYADMIRALTYQuarterly Activities Report2:12pmTEMTEMPESTQuarterly Activities Report2:12pmTEMTEMPESTQuarterly Cashflow Report2:12pmKFEKOGIRONAppendix 5B - quarterly2:11pmORRORECORPDecember 2020 Quarterly Reports2:11pmWMLWOOMERAQuarterly Cashflow Report2:10pmWMLWOOMERAQuarterly Activities Report2:09pmPSLPATERSONSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B2:09pmBSMBASSMETALSQuarterly Activities Report2:08pmRNERENUENERGYAppendix 4C - quarterly2:07pmBSMBASSMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report2:07pmCAQCAQHOLDLTDDecember Quarterly Activities and App4C2:05pm14D1414DEGREEAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cashflow Report2:05pm14D1414DEGREEQuarterly Shareholder Update2:04pmCXMCENTREXQuarterly Activities Report2:01pmAEVAVENIRAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report1:57pmOSXOSTEOPOREActivities Update Qtr Ending December 2020 and Appendix 4C1:56pmERLEMPIRE RESQuarterly Activities Report1:55pmBFCBEST GLOBShareholder Endorsement of Beston Strategy1:53pmMELMETGASCOQuarterly Activities and Appendix 5B December 20201:51pmAOAAUSMONQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports1:50pmERLEMPIRE RESQuarterly Cashflow Report1:46pmKLRKAILIRESOUQuarterly Cashflow Report1:46pmRMGRMGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:43pmCRMCARBONDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:43pmKLRKAILIRESOUQuarterly Activities Report1:42pmNVANOVA MINAmended Quarterly Activities Report and App 5B 31 Dec 20201:41pmONXORMINEXLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report1:41pmISXISIGNTHISAppendix 4C - quarterly1:40pmRMTRMA ENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:40pmONXORMINEXLTDQuarterly Activities Report1:39pmCPVCLEARVUEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C1:35pmCLECYCLONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B1:34pmAMDARROW MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:34pmSYASAYONAQuarterly Activities Report1:31pmZMIZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1:31pmCAGCAPE RANGEAppendix 4C - quarterly1:30pmSYASAYONAQuarterly Cashflow Report1:29pmCAGCAPE RANGEQuarterly Activities Report1:23pmVALVALORESQuarterly Activities Report1:22pmVALVALORESQuarterly Cashflow Report1:22pmRESRES GENERQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow - December 20201:21pmCTPCENT PETRLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B1:20pmPRMPROMINENCEQuarterly Cashflow Report1:19pmPRMPROMINENCEQuarterly Activities Report1:19pmMAGMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 20201:18pmRHIREDHILL IRQuarterly Activities, Cashflow and Tenement Reports1:18pmEUREUROLITH31 December 2020 Quarterly Report1:18pmESEESENSELABQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C1:17pmPNLDecember 2020 Quarterly Report1:12pmMAGMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Report - December 20201:12pmGWRGWR GROUPQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports1:11pmCL8CARLYHOLDDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C1:11pmHMXHAMMERQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports1:09pmCOICOMETRIDGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - December 20201:09pmMQRMARQUEEQuarterly Activities Report1:08pmIKWIKWEZIQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report1:08pmMQRMARQUEEQuarterly Cashflow Report1:01pmBIQBUILDINGIQAppendix 4C - quarterly1:01pmBIQBUILDINGIQQuarterly Activities Report12:59pmTRNTORRENSQuarterly Cashflow Report12:58pmRVSREVASUMAppendix 4C - quarterly12:58pmTRNTORRENSQuarterly Activities Report12:51pmRIMRIMFIREQuarterly Activities Report12:50pmCF1COMPLIIFSLDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C12:49pmLCDLATCONSOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report12:48pmTOT360CAPITALStrategic Acquisition of 9.18% of Irongate (ASX IAP)12:47pmGMEGME RESResponse to ASX Price Query12:47pmNTMNTMGOLDRegistration of Scheme Booklet12:44pmTBRTRIBUNEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - December 202012:44pmAXIAXIOMAppendix 4C - quarterly12:43pmRIMRIMFIREQuarterly Cashflow Report12:42pmZNOZOONOGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly12:42pmCXOCORE EXPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 202012:41pmIBGIRONB ZINCTrading Halt12:41pmGCRGOLD CROSSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report12:39pmRNDRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - December 202012:34pmZNCZENITH MINQuarterly Activity Statement & Appendix 5B12:31pmDKMDUKETONQuarterly Activities Report12:30pmDKMDUKETONQuarterly Cashflow Report12:29pmRDNRAIDEN RESQuarterly activities and cashflow report12:29pmQXRQXRESOURCEQuarterly Activities Report12:29pmQXRQXRESOURCEQuarterly Cashflow Report12:28pmAVLAUSTVANADQuarterly Activities Report12:27pmBCBBOWENCOALQuarterly Cashflow Report12:26pmAVLAUSTVANADQuarterly Cashflow Report12:26pmBCBBOWENCOALQuarterly Activities Report12:24pmDYLD YELLOWDeep Yellow Named in 2021 OTCQX Best 50 Rankings12:19pmLRKLARKDCLDecember 2020 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C12:18pmSTMSUN METALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report12:16pmSISSIMBLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report12:13pmSBRSABRE RESQuarterly Cashflow Report12:12pmSBRSABRE RESQuarterly Activities Report12:12pmMXRMAXIMUSQuarterly Report & Appendix 5B12:11pmDMGDRAGONMOUNQ2 Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report12:08pmARCAUST RURALChairman's Address to Shareholders12:06pmGEDGOLD DEEPQuarterly Cashflow Report12:05pmIBGIRONB ZINCPause in Trading12:05pmGGXGAS2GRIDActivities and Cash Flow Reports - December 2020 Quarter12:03pmGEDGOLD DEEPQuarterly Activities Report12:03pmGIBGIBBRIVERQuarterly Activities Report12:03pmPINPINCHMEAppendix 4C - quarterly12:02pmAD1AD1 HOLDAD1 Business Update and Appendix 4C12:00pmFELFE LIMITEDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report12:00pmIGNIGNITEAppendix 4C - quarterly11:59amMMIMETROMININDecember Quarterly Activities Report11:58amVULVULCAN EQuarterly Cashflow Report11:57amVRXVRXSILICAQuarterly Activities Report11:56amVRXVRXSILICAQuarterly Cashflow Report11:55amGIBGIBBRIVERQuarterly Cashflow Report11:55amVULVULCAN EQuarterly Activities Report11:49amIEQINTER.EQAppendix 4C - quarterly11:49amCAVCARNAVALEQuarterly Cashflow Report11:48amCAVCARNAVALEQuarterly Activities Report11:44amNTUNTH MINSQuarterly Activities Report11:43amFLOVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Jan 202111:41amNTUNTH MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report11:40amIBGIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report11:40amCIOCONNECTIODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C11:40amIBGIRONB ZINCQuarterly Activities Report11:39amCBECOBREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports11:39amNTLNEWTALISMNQuarterly Cashflow Report11:38amAFWAPPLYFLOWAppendix 4C - quarterly11:38amAGSALLIANCE2nd Quarter Activity and Cashflow Report - December 202011:37amLCDLATCONSOLDQuarterly Activities Report11:37amCCZCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - December 202011:37amALYALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report11:35amCCZCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - December 202011:35amALYALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report11:33amG88MILEQuarterly Activities Report11:32amSMGSOONMININGQuarterly Cashflow Report11:32amIVZINVICTUSQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow11:32amRFXREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update Q2 FY2021 and Appendix 4C11:31amCODCODAMINLTDDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports11:30amSPQSUPERIORQuarterly Cashflow Report11:30amPVEPO VALLEYQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report11:29amG88MILEQuarterly Cashflow Report11:28amSMGSOONMININGQuarterly Activities Report11:28amHPPHEALTHPPGLAppendix 4C - quarterly11:27amFNPFREEDOMFGL2020 AGM Presentation and Addresses11:25amRCWRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report11:24amIVRINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report11:23amNVANOVA MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B 31 December 202011:23amTSCTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report11:22amAHFAUSDAIRYMarket Update and Q2 FY21 Activity Report and Appendix 4C11:22amAMGAUSMEXQuarterly Activities Report11:21amSHESTONEHORSEQ2 Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report11:21amFNPFREEDOMFGLIn-Principle Agreement Reached on Recapitalisation11:20amVENVINENERGYFY21 Q2 Qtly Report & Appendix 5B11:18amRXLROX RES'Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report11:16amAMGAUSMEXQuarterly Cash Flow Report11:15amPNXPNX METALSQuarterly Cashflow Report11:15amAZSAZURE MINSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report11:14amTSCTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report11:13amSMNSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update11:13amPNXPNX METALSQuarterly Activities Report11:12am3DAAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C11:09amDRXDIATREMEQuarterly Activities Report11:08amBD1BARD1 LIFEAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report11:08amDRXDIATREMEQuarterly Cashflow Report11:07amVMSVENTUREMINInvestor Webinar Presentation - 29 January 202111:05amTRYTROY RESQuarterly Activities Report11:05amEXOENNOX GRPAppendix 4C - quarterly11:05amEXOENNOX GRPQuarterly Activities Report11:05amAMLAEON METALQuarterly Activities Report11:04amAEIAERIS ENVQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C11:03amRVSREVASUMDecember 2020 Quarterly Activity Report11:02amAMLAEON METALQuarterly Cashflow Report10:58amDEXDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Activities Report10:57amAREARGONAUTQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B10:57amSGQST GEORGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:57amDEXDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Cashflow Report10:55amAGCAGCLTDGround Magnetic Survey Completed and Drill Rig Mobilisation10:54amPACPACCURRENTAmended Funds under Management as at 31 December 202010:53amLTRLIONTOWNQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report10:52amCGBCANNGLOBALQuarterly Activities report and 4C cashflow report10:51amKLLKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Activities Report10:49amAGDAUST GOLDQuarterly Activities Report10:48amCKACOKALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report10:48amKLLKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Cashflow Report10:47amANAANSILAQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports - December 202010:45amPKDPARKD LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly10:42amMYLMYANMARMETDecember Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports10:37amMYLMYANMARMETBawdwin Exploration Drilling Underway10:37amMRQMRG METALS31 December 2020 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report10:37amAPCAUSPOTASHQuarterly Cashflow Report December 2020 - Appendix 5B10:36amGMEGME RESTrading Halt10:35amCWLCHANTWESTAppendix 4C - quarterly10:35amKNOKNOSYSAppendix 4C - quarterly10:32amAPCAUSPOTASHQuarterly Activities Report December 202010:32amDBFDUXTON BAFQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report10:31amLCYLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities Report10:30amLCYLEGACYIRONQuarterly Cashflow Report10:30amKGDKULAQuarterly Cashflow Report


----------



## barney (1 February 2021)

*Monday Morning 1st February 2021

Update*


TimeCodeNameHeading9:52amCRSCAPRICEHigh-Grade Island Gold Project - Investor Presentation9:52amNICNICKLMINESAcquisition of 30% Angel Nickel Interest and Facility Repaid9:51amAOPAPOLLOCONSPause in trading9:51amMATMATSA RESPause in Trading9:50amSGCSACGASCOTrading Halt9:49amBNRBULLETINTrading Halt9:49amBOTBOTANIXTrading Halt9:49amRNURENASCORDrilling to Commence on Shallow Gold Targets at Soyuz9:48amESSESSENMETALPioneer Dome lithium update9:47amOSXOSTEOPOREAgreement with Terumo Blood and Cell Technologies9:47amMDXMINDAXQuarterly Activities Report9:45amXSTXSTATETrading Halt9:45amIDAINDIANARESPlacement and Share Purchase Plan to raise up to $1.25M9:45amGRLGODOLPHINRetraction 25 January 2021 Announcement9:44amMDXMINDAXQuarterly Cashflow Report9:42amTNRTORIANTrading Halt9:42amODYODYSSEYGLTrading Halt


TimeCodeNameHeading9:41amVTHVITALHARVAgreement with MAFM to pay 2.5c half year distribution9:37amRNTRENTDOTCOMTrading Halt9:35amFNTFRONTIERFieldcrew Re-Mobilised to Kimono Gold Project9:35amMRQMRG METALSSuccessful Placement of $2.1M for Expansion of HMS Drilling9:34amRMDRESMEDFORM 10Q for Qtr ended December, 20209:34amKZRKALAMAZOOLightning Prospect Drilling Increases Gold Strike-Extent9:33amWZRWISR LTDWisr H1FY21 Results Presentation Commentary9:33amLRSLATRESLRS concludes Lind Convertible Security Funding Agreement9:32amWZRWISR LTDWisr H1FY21 Results Presentation9:31amTPDTALON PETRTrading Halt9:31amHWKHAWKMINESPECTACULAR GRADES FROM DEVIL'S CANYON GOLD PROJECT9:31amESRESTRELLA RCarr Boyd Nickel Sulphides Continue at Depth9:29amCXOCORE EXPTrading Halt9:29amVMXVALMECLTDVALMEC TO DELIVER RECORD HALF YEAR FY21 EARNINGS & CASHFLOWS9:28amPAMPA METALSReung Kiet Lithium Project - Drilling Update9:25amAKLAUCKREESTR4C Quarterly Activity Report9:24amBSRBASSARIAppendix 5B and December quarterly activity report9:24amAPVAPPSVILLQuarterly Activities and CashFlow Report9:23amOECORBITALFY21 H1 Preliminary Results & Revenue Guidance Update9:23amFLNFREELANCER4Q20 Cash Flow and Activity Presentation9:23amFLNFREELANCER4Q20 Cash Flow and Activity Report9:22amEGRECOGRAFOutstanding result achieved for Major EV Manufacturer9:22amAHNATHENA RESQuarterly Activities Report9:21amIXRIONICRAREMakuutu Rare Earths Tranche 7 Assay Results9:21amCAACAPRALCompletion of NSW Extrusion Plant Acquisition9:21am1AGALTERRABoard Changes at Alterra9:20amAKOAKORA RESInvestor Presentation9:20amAHNATHENA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report9:19amDRODRONEPyne & Partners Appointment9:19amTRTTODDRIVERBerkshire Valley Exploration Update9:18amCDVCARDINALBoard Restructure9:18amEFEE IRONQuarterly Cashflow Report9:17amEFEE IRONQuarterly Activities Report9:17amSTXSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update9:16amLBTLABTECHMarket Update - Board Renewal Process9:16amBPHBPH ENERGYTrading Halt9:15amHAVHAVILAHKalkaroo Positive Drilling Results9:15amRXLROX RESUpdate on Nickel Asset Divestment9:13amBDIBLINA MDec Quarterly activities Report and Appendix 5B9:13amWBEWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report9:12amIVQINVITROCUEAppendix 4C - quarterly9:10amNYRNYRADANYR Secures Collaboration with Walter Reed and UNSW9:09amNXENEWENERGYQuarterly Report Dec 2020 and Appendix 5B9:07amKISKING ISLNDTrading Halt9:06amSARSARACENOperations update COVID-199:05amNVANOVA MINFurther Indications of Higher-Grade Zones at Korbel Main9:04amAYMAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Cashflow Report9:04amAYMAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Activities Report9:04amSOLSOUL W.H.Settlement of A$225m Convertible Notes9:02amWRMWHITEROCKMultiple New Mineralised VMS Targets at Red Mountain Alaska9:02amWOOWOOBOARDWOO December 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and App 4C9:01amVULVULCAN ECOO appointment & Vulcan joins Lithium ISO committee8:59amLNYLANEWAYQuarterly Activities Report8:58amLNYLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow Report8:58amAEEAURA ENQuarterly Activities Report8:58amD2ODUXTONQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:54amMX1MICRO-XMicro-X completes $30.5M Placement and announces SPP8:52amREZRES&EN GRPQuarterly Cash Flow Report December 20208:51amWCNWHITECLIFFDecember 2020 Quarterly Reports8:49amNEWNEW ENERGYDividend/Distribution - NEW8:48amDVLDORSAVITrading Halt8:48amORNORION MINTrading Halt8:47amSLXSILEXSilex Completes Acquisition of GLE8:46amREZRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities Report December 20208:42amMGVMUSGRAVEHigh-grade gold intersected in first RC holes at White Heat8:42amIXUIXUPIXUP Second Quarter FY21 Update and Appendix 4C8:40amJRLJINDALEEMcDermitt Lithium Project - First Assay Results8:40amRXMREXMINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:40amSUVSUVOSTRATDrilling Commences at Pittong8:40amPAKPACIFICAMQuarterly Cashflow Report8:39amGOOGOOROODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C8:39amAKLAUCKREESTRAppendix 4C - quarterly8:39amPAKPACIFICAMQuarterly Activities Report8:38amONEONEVIEWOneview and Samsung Distribution Agreement8:38amTDLTBGDIAGNOSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:36amRGIROTOGRODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C8:36amLNKLINK ADMINUpdate on PES and PEXA8:34amAGEPre-drilling geophysics commences at the Samphire Project8:31amATMANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities Report8:31amMKRMANUKARESQuarterly Activities and Quarterly Cashflow Report8:26amCCLCC AMATILScheme Implementation Deed Conditions FIRB Approval8:19amTYRTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 46 - Week Ended 29 January 20218:18amCHKCOHIBADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports8:17amARVARTEMISBoard Restructure and Non Core Asset Disposals8:17amMKRMANUKARESResource Upgrade - Mt Boppy Gold Project8:16amVMTVMOTOMarket Update8:16amCWNCROWNRevised Crown Perth Operating Conditions8:16amPECPERPET RESFinalisation of Beharra Product Technical Data Sheets8:16amSRKSTRIKEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 31 Dec 20208:14amCPHCRESOCBD Oil legal in Australia - CPH to benefit8:14amTOETORO ENERGQuarterly Activities Report8:14amTOETORO ENERGQuarterly Cashflow Report8:14amASNANSON RESQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow8:14amGWRGWR GROUPFirst Iron Ore Shipment Update - C4 Deposit8:13amNMENEX METALSNex - Dec 2020 Activities - Cash Flow Report8:13amMZZMATADOR18m @ 11 g/t and 19m at 4.6 g/t gold intersected at Cape Ray8:13amLOTLOTUSRESHigh-Grade Rare Earth Oxides at Kayelekera8:13amDEGDEGREYQuarterly Cashflow report - December 20208:12amDEGDEGREYQuarterly Activities Report - December 20208:12amTZLTZ LIMITEDAppendix 4C - quarterly8:12amSRISIPA RESSipa Projects Update8:11amRBRRBR GROUPQuarterly Cashflow Report8:11amCELCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities Report8:11amCELCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow Report8:11amSVASIMAVITASimavita releases Quarterly Activities Report 4C 31 Dec 20208:10amHNRHANNANSHannans - 2nd Quarter Activities Report8:10amANWAUS TINQuarterly Cashflow Report8:10amDGRDGR GLOBALQuarterly Cashflow Report8:09amDGRDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities Report8:09amAPGAUSTPAC RQuarterly Activities Report8:09amMRCMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities Report8:09amGPRGEO PACAppointment of Company Secretary and Project Director8:09amVPRVOLT POWERQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C8:09amHNRHANNANSHannans - 2nd Quarter Cashlow Report8:09amWSIWESTSTARINAppendix 4C - quarterly8:09amERWERRAWARRAErrawarra - 2nd Quarter Activities Report8:09amCE1CALIMADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Reports8:08amERWERRAWARRAErrawarra - 2nd Quarter Cashflow Report8:08amKORKORAB RESQuarterly Cashflow Report8:08amCLHCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterly8:08amVR1VECTIONTECVection Technologies Collaborates with HP Inc.8:08amIDZINDSKYDIVEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report8:08amKORKORAB RESQuarterly Activities Report8:08amEMUEMU NLQuarterly Activities Report8:08amEMUEMU NLQuarterly Cashflow Report8:08amGSNGREATSOUTHDuketon Belt landholding to increase8:07amCAICALIDUSRESCalidus takes full ownership of key Warrawoona tenements8:07amIPBIPB PETDec 20 Qtly Act & App 5B8:07amADNANDROMEDAQuarterly Cashflow Report8:07amSRNSUREFIREQuarterly Activities Report8:07amCCZCASTILLOCOKey Geological Contractors Appointed for Big One Deposit8:07amVARVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports8:07amADNANDROMEDAQuarterly Activities Report8:07amSRNSUREFIREQuarterly Cashflow Report8:06amNORNORWOODQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow Report8:06am88E88 ENERGYMerlin-1 Permit to Drill Approved8:06amKPEKINAPETCORQuarterly Cashflow Report8:06amPURPURSUITMINDec 2020 Quarterly Activities Report8:06amK2FK2FLYTDK2fly to acquire Deciphers mining solutions business8:06amRBRRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities Report8:05amM2RMIRAMARGidji drilling intersects visible gold and outlines multiple8:05amVIGVICTORQuarterly Activity Statement and Appendix 4C8:05amRDSREDSTONEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:05amOEXOILEX LTDDecember 2020 Quarterly Report8:04amMLSMETALS AUSQuarterly Cashflow Report8:04amMLSMETALS AUSQuarterly Activities Report8:03amANWAUS TINQuarterly Activities Report8:03amBPHBPH ENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report8:02amBPHBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report8:02amICEICETANALIMAppendix 4C - quarterly8:02amGGEGRAND GULFDecember 20 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report8:02amICEICETANALIMQuarterly Activities Report8:01amPILPEPPERMINTQuarterly Report to Dec 2020 and 4C8:00amEMHEUROMETALSQuarterly Activities Report8:00amTLGTALGAGROUPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 20208:00amMATMATSA RES31 December 2020 Quarterly Reports8:00amEMHEUROMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report8:00amM8SM8SUSTAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - 31.12.20208:00amPNMPACIFICNMLDecember 2020 Quarter Activities and Cashflow Reports7:59amNCRNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 Dec 2020


----------



## barney (1 February 2021)

*Afternoon Announcements 1st February.*

Trial of posting Announcements in ALPHABTICAL ORDER to hopefully make searching for a particular Stock of interest quicker.



CodeTimeNameHeading4DS10:05am4DSMEMORYPositive Results from Second Non-Platform LotAGS3:00pmALLIANCECompletion of Entitlement OfferAIQ10:55amA INV TRSTDistribution and Distribution Reinvestment UpdateAKP4:32pmAUDIOPIXELSupplementary Information to Appendix 4C - Section 8AMA10:09amAMA GROUPAMA Appoints Carl Bizon as CEOANO11:45amADVNANOTEKCompany UpdateAOP10:08amAPOLLOCONSTrading HaltAU112:12pmTHE AGENCYAU1 Declaration of Unacceptable Circumstances and OrdersAUL11:22amAUSTARGOLDTrading HaltAUL10:00amAUSTARGOLDPause in TradingAYS10:25amAMAYSIMCompletion of Mobile SaleBIQ12:00pmBUILDINGIQUpdate on Subsidiary BuildingSense Australia Pty LtdBIS10:03amBISALLOYSettlement of claim by previous MDCDX5:39pmCARDIEXLTDReinstatement to Official QuotationCDX10:28amCARDIEXLTDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportCDX9:57amCARDIEXLTDSuspension from Official QuotationCLH5:05pmCOLL HOUSEReinstatement to Official QuotationCLH11:57amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterlyCLH11:57amCOLL HOUSECollection House Limited - Company UpdateDAU2:57pmDAMPIERGOLCOMMENCEMENT OF MAJOR NEW 30,000m DRILLING PROGRAME2E9:54amEONNRGQuarterly Activities ReportE2E9:53amEONNRGQuarterly Cashflow ReportEAS4:49pmEASTONHUB: HUB24 Offer for Easton 650F NoticeEAS4:49pmEASTONHUB: HUB24 Partial Takeover Offer for Easton UnconditionalEAS4:19pmEASTONManaging Director Appointment and Appendix 3XEAS4:11pmEASTONCompletion of Transactions and Appendix 3GGDA1:36pmGOODDRIGood Drinks extends Optus Stadium ContractGRV2:57pmGREENVALEAddendum to Quarterly Activities ReportHE84:26pmHELIOSAppendix 5B December 2020HE84:26pmHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report December 2020HHM12:08pmHAMPTONQuarterly Activities Report, App5B CashFlow and TenementsID811:51amIDENTITIIIdentitii Appoints Stephen Porges as ChairmanKAU12:01pmKAISERREEFKaiser Drilling results from A1 MineKMT11:49amKOPOREMTResponse to ASX Aware QueryKWR9:58amKINGWESTStellar gold grades in Goongarrie Project discoveryM2R2:22pmMIRAMARInvestor PresentationMAT10:03amMATSA RESTrading HaltMGL3:29pmMAGONTECAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report - 31 Dec 2020MIO1:04pmMACARTHURMRelease of shares from voluntary escrowMMR11:24amMEC RESQuarterly report Dec 2020 and Appendix 4CMPR10:29amMPOWERMPower to report Half Year Revenue of $7mMYL10:39amMYANMARMETTrading HaltMYL10:22amMYANMARMETPause in TradingNGI11:49amNAV GLOBALCompletion of transaction with DyalPAI4:25pmPLAT ASIAAppointment of portfolio managersPAL9:56amPALLAPHARMMarket Update - UK MAs, Current Trading and Business ReviewPIX4:32pmPTMINTFNDAppointment of additional portfolio managerPL811:04amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8PNM10:07amPACIFICNMLTrading HaltPNV12:15pmPOLYNOVOPolyNovo enters Italy - Distributor AppointmentPRN3:29pmPERENTIPerenti secures A$200M Agnew underground contract extensionQSS4:35pmQUESTUSUpdated Appendix 4CQSS4:23pmQUESTUSUpdated Appendix 4CRVS11:55amREVASUMInvestor Presentation for Entitlement OfferRVS11:50amREVASUMUnderwritten Entitlement Offer to raise A$7.9 MILLIONRVS10:01amREVASUMExtension to Trading HaltRXP1:30pmRXPSERVICERXP Scheme Booklet Registered with ASICSAR4:28pmSARACENDeclaration of Special DividendSKN1:54pmSKNELEMENTQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow ReportTAM10:03amTANAMIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTAM9:59amTANAMIPause in TradingTWD2:14pmTAMAWOODBusiness Review Paying Off in FY21VKA9:58amVIKINGMINERapid Advancement of Work Programs at First HitWGX3:20pmWESTGOLDWestgold COVID-19 UpdateWHA1:55pmWATTLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly ReportWNB12:03pmWELLNESSMarket UpdateWOR10:09amWORLEYCOVID-19 business impact update for HY2021

*The Whole Day in Alphabetical Order for continuity * 


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG9:21amALTERRABoard Changes at Alterra4DS10:05am4DSMEMORYPositive Results from Second Non-Platform Lot88E8:06am88 ENERGYMerlin-1 Permit to Drill ApprovedADN8:07amANDROMEDAQuarterly Cashflow ReportADN8:07amANDROMEDAQuarterly Activities ReportAEE8:58amAURA ENQuarterly Activities ReportAGE8:34amPre-drilling geophysics commences at the Samphire ProjectAGS3:00pmALLIANCECompletion of Entitlement OfferAHN9:22amATHENA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAHN9:20amATHENA RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportAIQ10:55amA INV TRSTDistribution and Distribution Reinvestment UpdateAKL9:25amAUCKREESTR4C Quarterly Activity ReportAKL8:39amAUCKREESTRAppendix 4C - quarterlyAKO9:20amAKORA RESInvestor PresentationAKP4:32pmAUDIOPIXELSupplementary Information to Appendix 4C - Section 8AMA10:09amAMA GROUPAMA Appoints Carl Bizon as CEOANO11:45amADVNANOTEKCompany UpdateANW8:10amAUS TINQuarterly Cashflow ReportANW8:03amAUS TINQuarterly Activities ReportAOP10:08amAPOLLOCONSTrading HaltAOP9:51amAPOLLOCONSPause in tradingAPG8:09amAUSTPAC RQuarterly Activities ReportAPV9:24amAPPSVILLQuarterly Activities and CashFlow ReportARV8:17amARTEMISBoard Restructure and Non Core Asset DisposalsASN8:14amANSON RESQuarterly Activities Report and CashflowATM8:31amANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities ReportAU112:12pmTHE AGENCYAU1 Declaration of Unacceptable Circumstances and OrdersAUL11:22amAUSTARGOLDTrading HaltAUL10:00amAUSTARGOLDPause in TradingAYM9:04amAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Cashflow ReportAYM9:04amAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Activities ReportAYS10:25amAMAYSIMCompletion of Mobile SaleBDI9:13amBLINA MDec Quarterly activities Report and Appendix 5BBIQ12:00pmBUILDINGIQUpdate on Subsidiary BuildingSense Australia Pty LtdBIS10:03amBISALLOYSettlement of claim by previous MDBNR9:49amBULLETINTrading HaltBOT9:49amBOTANIXTrading HaltBPH9:16amBPH ENERGYTrading HaltBPH8:03amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Cashflow ReportBPH8:02amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities ReportBSR9:24amBASSARIAppendix 5B and December quarterly activity reportCAA9:21amCAPRALCompletion of NSW Extrusion Plant AcquisitionCAI8:07amCALIDUSRESCalidus takes full ownership of key Warrawoona tenementsCCL8:26amCC AMATILScheme Implementation Deed Conditions FIRB ApprovalCCZ8:07amCASTILLOCOKey Geological Contractors Appointed for Big One DepositCDV9:18amCARDINALBoard RestructureCDX5:39pmCARDIEXLTDReinstatement to Official QuotationCDX10:28amCARDIEXLTDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportCDX9:57amCARDIEXLTDSuspension from Official QuotationCE18:09amCALIMADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities ReportsCEL8:11amCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities ReportCEL8:11amCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow ReportCHK8:18amCOHIBADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsCLH5:05pmCOLL HOUSEReinstatement to Official QuotationCLH11:57amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterlyCLH11:57amCOLL HOUSECollection House Limited - Company UpdateCLH8:08amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterlyCPH8:14amCRESOCBD Oil legal in Australia - CPH to benefitCRS9:52amCAPRICEHigh-Grade Island Gold Project - Investor PresentationCWN8:16amCROWNRevised Crown Perth Operating ConditionsCXO9:29amCORE EXPTrading HaltD2O8:58amDUXTONQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportDAU2:57pmDAMPIERGOLCOMMENCEMENT OF MAJOR NEW 30,000m DRILLING PROGRAMDEG8:13amDEGREYQuarterly Cashflow report - December 2020DEG8:12amDEGREYQuarterly Activities Report - December 2020DGR8:10amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Cashflow ReportDGR8:09amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities ReportDRO9:19amDRONEPyne & Partners AppointmentDVL8:48amDORSAVITrading HaltE2E9:54amEONNRGQuarterly Activities ReportE2E9:53amEONNRGQuarterly Cashflow ReportEAS4:49pmEASTONHUB: HUB24 Offer for Easton 650F NoticeEAS4:49pmEASTONHUB: HUB24 Partial Takeover Offer for Easton UnconditionalEAS4:19pmEASTONManaging Director Appointment and Appendix 3XEAS4:11pmEASTONCompletion of Transactions and Appendix 3GEFE9:18amE IRONQuarterly Cashflow ReportEFE9:17amE IRONQuarterly Activities ReportEGR9:22amECOGRAFOutstanding result achieved for Major EV ManufacturerEMH8:00amEUROMETALSQuarterly Activities ReportEMH8:00amEUROMETALSQuarterly Cashflow ReportEMU8:08amEMU NLQuarterly Activities ReportEMU8:08amEMU NLQuarterly Cashflow ReportERW8:09amERRAWARRAErrawarra - 2nd Quarter Activities ReportERW8:08amERRAWARRAErrawarra - 2nd Quarter Cashflow ReportESR9:31amESTRELLA RCarr Boyd Nickel Sulphides Continue at DepthESS9:48amESSENMETALPioneer Dome lithium updateFLN9:23amFREELANCER4Q20 Cash Flow and Activity PresentationFLN9:23amFREELANCER4Q20 Cash Flow and Activity ReportFNT9:35amFRONTIERFieldcrew Re-Mobilised to Kimono Gold ProjectGDA1:36pmGOODDRIGood Drinks extends Optus Stadium ContractGGE8:02amGRAND GULFDecember 20 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportGOO8:39amGOOROODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CGPR8:09amGEO PACAppointment of Company Secretary and Project DirectorGRL9:45amGODOLPHINRetraction 25 January 2021 AnnouncementGRV2:57pmGREENVALEAddendum to Quarterly Activities ReportGSN8:08amGREATSOUTHDuketon Belt landholding to increaseGWR8:14amGWR GROUPFirst Iron Ore Shipment Update - C4 DepositHAV9:15amHAVILAHKalkaroo Positive Drilling ResultsHE84:26pmHELIOSAppendix 5B December 2020HE84:26pmHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report December 2020HHM12:08pmHAMPTONQuarterly Activities Report, App5B CashFlow and TenementsHNR8:10amHANNANSHannans - 2nd Quarter Activities ReportHNR8:09amHANNANSHannans - 2nd Quarter Cashlow ReportHWK9:31amHAWKMINESPECTACULAR GRADES FROM DEVIL'S CANYON GOLD PROJECTICE8:02amICETANALIMAppendix 4C - quarterlyICE8:02amICETANALIMQuarterly Activities ReportID811:51amIDENTITIIIdentitii Appoints Stephen Porges as ChairmanIDA9:45amINDIANARESPlacement and Share Purchase Plan to raise up to $1.25MIDZ8:08amINDSKYDIVEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportIPB8:07amIPB PETDec 20 Qtly Act & App 5BIVQ9:12amINVITROCUEAppendix 4C - quarterlyIXR9:21amIONICRAREMakuutu Rare Earths Tranche 7 Assay ResultsIXU8:42amIXUPIXUP Second Quarter FY21 Update and Appendix 4CJRL8:40amJINDALEEMcDermitt Lithium Project - First Assay ResultsK2F8:06amK2FLYTDK2fly to acquire Deciphers mining solutions businessKAU12:01pmKAISERREEFKaiser Drilling results from A1 MineKIS9:07amKING ISLNDTrading HaltKMT11:49amKOPOREMTResponse to ASX Aware QueryKOR8:08amKORAB RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportKOR8:08amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities ReportKPE8:06amKINAPETCORQuarterly Cashflow ReportKWR9:58amKINGWESTStellar gold grades in Goongarrie Project discoveryKZR9:34amKALAMAZOOLightning Prospect Drilling Increases Gold Strike-ExtentLBT9:16amLABTECHMarket Update - Board Renewal ProcessLNK8:36amLINK ADMINUpdate on PES and PEXALNY8:59amLANEWAYQuarterly Activities ReportLNY8:58amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow ReportLOT8:13amLOTUSRESHigh-Grade Rare Earth Oxides at KayelekeraLRS9:33amLATRESLRS concludes Lind Convertible Security Funding AgreementM2R2:22pmMIRAMARInvestor PresentationM2R8:05amMIRAMARGidji drilling intersects visible gold and outlines multipleM8S8:00amM8SUSTAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - 31.12.2020MAT10:03amMATSA RESTrading HaltMAT9:51amMATSA RESPause in TradingMAT8:00amMATSA RES31 December 2020 Quarterly ReportsMDX9:47amMINDAXQuarterly Activities ReportMDX9:44amMINDAXQuarterly Cashflow ReportMGL3:29pmMAGONTECAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report - 31 Dec 2020MGV8:42amMUSGRAVEHigh-grade gold intersected in first RC holes at White HeatMIO1:04pmMACARTHURMRelease of shares from voluntary escrowMKR8:31amMANUKARESQuarterly Activities and Quarterly Cashflow ReportMKR8:17amMANUKARESResource Upgrade - Mt Boppy Gold ProjectMLS8:04amMETALS AUSQuarterly Cashflow ReportMLS8:04amMETALS AUSQuarterly Activities ReportMMR11:24amMEC RESQuarterly report Dec 2020 and Appendix 4CMPR10:29amMPOWERMPower to report Half Year Revenue of $7mMRC8:09amMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities ReportMRQ9:35amMRG METALSSuccessful Placement of $2.1M for Expansion of HMS DrillingMX18:54amMICRO-XMicro-X completes $30.5M Placement and announces SPPMYL10:39amMYANMARMETTrading HaltMYL10:22amMYANMARMETPause in TradingMZZ8:13amMATADOR18m @ 11 g/t and 19m at 4.6 g/t gold intersected at Cape RayNCR7:59amNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 Dec 2020NEW8:49amNEW ENERGYDividend/Distribution - NEWNGI11:49amNAV GLOBALCompletion of transaction with DyalNIC9:52amNICKLMINESAcquisition of 30% Angel Nickel Interest and Facility RepaidNME8:13amNEX METALSNex - Dec 2020 Activities - Cash Flow ReportNOR8:06amNORWOODQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow ReportNVA9:05amNOVA MINFurther Indications of Higher-Grade Zones at Korbel MainNXE9:09amNEWENERGYQuarterly Report Dec 2020 and Appendix 5BNYR9:10amNYRADANYR Secures Collaboration with Walter Reed and UNSWODY9:42amODYSSEYGLTrading HaltOEC9:23amORBITALFY21 H1 Preliminary Results & Revenue Guidance UpdateOEX8:05amOILEX LTDDecember 2020 Quarterly ReportONE8:38amONEVIEWOneview and Samsung Distribution AgreementORN8:48amORION MINTrading HaltOSX9:47amOSTEOPOREAgreement with Terumo Blood and Cell TechnologiesPAI4:25pmPLAT ASIAAppointment of portfolio managersPAK8:40amPACIFICAMQuarterly Cashflow ReportPAK8:39amPACIFICAMQuarterly Activities ReportPAL9:56amPALLAPHARMMarket Update - UK MAs, Current Trading and Business ReviewPAM9:28amPA METALSReung Kiet Lithium Project - Drilling UpdatePEC8:16amPERPET RESFinalisation of Beharra Product Technical Data SheetsPIL8:01amPEPPERMINTQuarterly Report to Dec 2020 and 4CPIX4:32pmPTMINTFNDAppointment of additional portfolio managerPL811:04amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8PNM10:07amPACIFICNMLTrading HaltPNM8:00amPACIFICNMLDecember 2020 Quarter Activities and Cashflow ReportsPNV12:15pmPOLYNOVOPolyNovo enters Italy - Distributor AppointmentPRN3:29pmPERENTIPerenti secures A$200M Agnew underground contract extensionPUR8:06amPURSUITMINDec 2020 Quarterly Activities ReportQSS4:35pmQUESTUSUpdated Appendix 4CQSS4:23pmQUESTUSUpdated Appendix 4CRBR8:11amRBR GROUPQuarterly Cashflow ReportRBR8:06amRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities ReportRDS8:05amREDSTONEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportREZ8:52amRES&EN GRPQuarterly Cash Flow Report December 2020REZ8:46amRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities Report December 2020RGI8:36amROTOGRODecember 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CRMD9:34amRESMEDFORM 10Q for Qtr ended December, 2020RNT9:37amRENTDOTCOMTrading HaltRNU9:49amRENASCORDrilling to Commence on Shallow Gold Targets at SoyuzRVS11:55amREVASUMInvestor Presentation for Entitlement OfferRVS11:50amREVASUMUnderwritten Entitlement Offer to raise A$7.9 MILLIONRVS10:01amREVASUMExtension to Trading HaltRXL9:15amROX RESUpdate on Nickel Asset DivestmentRXM8:40amREXMINDecember 2020 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRXP1:30pmRXPSERVICERXP Scheme Booklet Registered with ASICSAR4:28pmSARACENDeclaration of Special DividendSAR9:06amSARACENOperations update COVID-19SGC9:50amSACGASCOTrading HaltSKN1:54pmSKNELEMENTQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow ReportSLX8:47amSILEXSilex Completes Acquisition of GLESOL9:04amSOUL W.H.Settlement of A$225m Convertible NotesSRI8:12amSIPA RESSipa Projects UpdateSRK8:16amSTRIKEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 31 Dec 2020SRN8:07amSUREFIREQuarterly Activities ReportSRN8:07amSUREFIREQuarterly Cashflow ReportSTX9:17amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUV8:40amSUVOSTRATDrilling Commences at PittongSVA8:11amSIMAVITASimavita releases Quarterly Activities Report 4C 31 Dec 2020TAM10:03amTANAMIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTAM9:59amTANAMIPause in TradingTDL8:38amTBGDIAGNOSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTLG8:00amTALGAGROUPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 December 2020TNR9:42amTORIANTrading HaltTOE8:14amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities ReportTOE8:14amTORO ENERGQuarterly Cashflow ReportTPD9:31amTALON PETRTrading HaltTRT9:19amTODDRIVERBerkshire Valley Exploration UpdateTWD2:14pmTAMAWOODBusiness Review Paying Off in FY21TYR8:19amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 46 - Week Ended 29 January 2021TZL8:12amTZ LIMITEDAppendix 4C - quarterlyVAR8:07amVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsVIG8:05amVICTORQuarterly Activity Statement and Appendix 4CVKA9:58amVIKINGMINERapid Advancement of Work Programs at First HitVMT8:16amVMOTOMarket UpdateVMX9:29amVALMECLTDVALMEC TO DELIVER RECORD HALF YEAR FY21 EARNINGS & CASHFLOWSVPR8:09amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CVR18:08amVECTIONTECVection Technologies Collaborates with HP Inc.VTH9:41amVITALHARVAgreement with MAFM to pay 2.5c half year distributionVUL9:01amVULCAN ECOO appointment & Vulcan joins Lithium ISO committeeWBE9:13amWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportWCN8:51amWHITECLIFFDecember 2020 Quarterly ReportsWGX3:20pmWESTGOLDWestgold COVID-19 UpdateWHA1:55pmWATTLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly ReportWNB12:03pmWELLNESSMarket UpdateWOO9:02amWOOBOARDWOO December 2020 Quarterly Activities Report and App 4CWOR10:09amWORLEYCOVID-19 business impact update for HY2021WRM9:02amWHITEROCKMultiple New Mineralised VMS Targets at Red Mountain AlaskaWSI8:09amWESTSTARINAppendix 4C - quarterlyWZR9:33amWISR LTDWisr H1FY21 Results Presentation CommentaryWZR9:32amWISR LTDWisr H1FY21 Results PresentationXST9:45amXSTATETrading Halt


----------



## barney (2 February 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd Feb 2021 * (Morning)




CodeTimeNameHeadingA4N8:49amALPHA HPAHPA First Project Receives QLD Govt MCU ApprovalADO10:08amANTEO TECHTrading HaltADO9:55amANTEO TECHPause in TradingAME8:23amALTOMETALSSIGNIFICANT GOLD TARGETS DEFINED AT THE LORDS CORRIDORAMG9:00amAUSMEXHigh Grade Gold Continues at ComstockAMN9:39amAGRIMINEngineer Appointed for Detailed Design of Haul RoadAOP9:52amAPOLLOCONSStrategic purchase of additional tenure Rebecca gold depositAPC9:19amAUSPOTASHENVIRONMENTTAL APPROVAL RECEIVEDASN9:12amANSON RESAnson Responds to US Government Pledge of Support for EVsAVA8:35amAVA RISKInvestor Presentation - includes preliminary H1 FY2021BBC8:22amBNKBANKINGBNK completes $8.75m Tier 2 subordinated note issueBEM9:42amBLACKEARTHTrading HaltBNR9:54amBULLETIN$5.6M Partial Sale of Lake Rebecca ProjectBOE8:22amBOSS ENBoss takes key step towards securing project financeCAF9:25amC ALLIANCE1H21 Dividend and UpdateCAM10:07amCLIME CAPDividend/Distribution - CAMCAM10:06amCLIME CAPShareholder UpdateCCP8:57amCREDITCORPCredit Corp Group H1 of 2021 Results PresentationCCP8:55amCREDITCORPCredit Corp Group H1 of 2021 Media ReleaseCCP8:54amCREDITCORPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Statements December 2020CEL8:55amCHAL EXP131 Metres at 2.5g/t AuEq in New Zone at HualilanCIP8:54amCEN I REITCIP HY21 Property CompendiumCIP8:52amCEN I REITCIP HY21 Results PresentationCIP8:51amCEN I REITCIP HY21 Results AnnouncementCIP8:49amCEN I REITCIP HY21 Appendix 4DCKA9:25amCOKALAgreement Executed for Contract Mining Services for BBMCXZ9:26amCONNEXIONAppointment of 2 Non-Executive Directors and CEO/MDDEM8:44amDEMEM LTDDEM Receives Milestone Order from Australian Energy SectorDVL9:22amDORSAVIAdditional $1.55m raised under Shortfall PlacementEEG9:22amEMPIRE ENECarpentaria-1 Core ResultsEFE10:02amE IRONPlacement and Underwritten Rights Issue to Raise $2.2mEMH9:31amEUROMETALSResource Drilling UpdateFFF9:02amFORBIDDENFunch baby foods launched in China with flagship Tmall storeGML8:37amGATEWAYIssue of Incentive Options to Directors and EmployeesGML8:35amGATEWAYKey Board Changes to Drive Next Chapter of GrowthGNG8:22amGR ENGINFY21 Guidance UpdateGTE9:33amGREAT WESTLarge Gold Target Identified at Atley NorthHE810:09amHELIOSReinstatement to Official QuotationHGO9:34amHILLGROVEUnderground Drilling Program CommencesHIL9:23amHILLSHIL Market UpdateHMD9:23amHERAMEDTrading HaltHUO8:54amHUON AQUAMarket UpdateIBG9:26amIRONB ZINCResponse to ASX Price QueryIBG9:23amIRONB ZINCIBG Executes Buyback of Life of Mine Production RoyaltyLCK9:51amLEIGHCREEKESG UpdateLEX8:24amLEFROYEXPDrilling Update-Native Copper Intersected at Burns ProspectLOM8:35amLUCAPALulo Diamonds Sell for A$7.7 MillionMAT9:59amMATSA RES$5.6M Partial Sale of Lake RebeccaMBK9:10amDrilling Confirms Large Hydrothermal System at EidsvoldMEI9:29amMETEORICDrilling for a Giant Copper-Gold PorphyryMEU8:49amMARMOTATrading HaltMGL9:08amMAGONTECReinstatement to Official QuotationMOH8:23amMOHO RESProgress Report - East Sampson Dam GoldMXC9:15amMGC PHARMATrading HaltMXC8:22amMGC PHARMAMGC Pharma Investor PresentationMXC8:21amMGC PHARMAMGC Pharma to list on the London Stock ExchangeNML9:27amMaiden drilling expands gold potential at Jubilee, VictoriaPFT10:03amPURE FOODSAcquisition of Lauds Plant Based FoodPRS9:59amPROSPECHGold and Silver Intersections in Completed Bauch ProgramPXX9:24amPOLARXHumboldt Range sampling returns high gradesQPM8:20amQLDPACIFICR&D Loan Facility and Technical Work UpdateQXR9:55amQXRESOURCEQX to expand tenement package in QLD Drummond BasinRNT9:18amRENTDOTCOMShare Placement to Strategic InvestorSMI10:09amStrong Gold Mineralisation from Drilling at Bendigo-OphirTPW8:23amTEMPLE WEBInvestor presentation 1st half FY2021TPW8:23amTEMPLE WEBHalf Year Results to 31 December 2020VAR8:22amVARISCANHigh Grade Zinc Results from Channel SamplingVG19:23amVGI GLOBALDividend/Distribution - VG1VG19:04amVGI GLOBALAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportVHT8:44amVOLPARACRA Health Acquisition PresentationVHT8:43amVOLPARAVolpara Acquires Cancer Risk Assessment Company CRA HealthVUL10:02amVULCAN EEquity Raising PresentationVUL9:30amVULCAN ETrading HaltXTC9:38amXANTIPPEPreliminary Drill Results Return Broad Mineralised ZonesZEO9:05amZEOTECHIntellectual Property Assignment Completed


----------



## barney (2 February 2021)

*2nd February*   (Afternoon)



CodeTimeNameHeading14D3:29pm1414DEGREECrown SponsorshipABB4:33pmAUSSIEBANDChange in substantial holdingABR4:36pmAMERPACBOBecoming a substantial holderABR12:17pmAMERPACBOLetter to Shareholders and Notice of General MeetingABW11:00amAURORA ARFNTA Estimate - $0.1450ACR11:51amACRUXAppendix 2A - Share Purchase PlanACR11:48amACRUXShare Purchase Plan Closes OversubscribedADH10:43amADAIRSCeasing to be a substantial holder from CGFAEF4:58pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET08AEF4:58pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET07AEF4:57pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET06AEF4:57pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET05AEF4:57pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET04AEF4:56pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET03AEF4:55pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET02AEF4:55pmA ETHICALmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - AET01AEG12:37pmAB EQ PERFInitial Director's Interest Notice - Peter LanhamAGX12:35pmAT GBL SHRUnits on Issue & Redemption - Jan 2021AGY8:01pmARGOSYAppendix 2A - conversion of optionsAIB11:01amAURORA GLBNTA Estimate - $0.1075AMH4:20pmAMCILNTA & Top 20 Investments as at 31 January 2021ANA5:30pmANSILACleansing ProspectusAOF11:13amAU OFFICEAppendix 2AAPL8:08pmANTIPODESNet Tangible Asset BackingAPL1:28pmANTIPODESInvestment by Manager and affiliated partiesARD7:08pmARGENT MINAppendix 2AARN1:10pmALDOROOption Entitlement Issue - Letter to Ineligible ShareholdersATS1:20pmAUSTRALISChange of Director's Interest NoticeATS1:20pmAUSTRALISChange of Director's Interest NoticeATS1:16pmAUSTRALISVesting of Performance RightsAU112:59pmTHE AGENCYAppendix 2AAUP11:01amAURORA PRPNTA Estimate - $3.26AUT6:13pmAUTECOChange of AuditorAVA10:31amAVA RISKCleansing NoticeAVA10:29amAVA RISKAppendix 2AAVN4:30pmAVENTUSCeasing to be a substantial holderAWV12:07pmANOVAMETALChange of Director's Interest NoticeAX111:55amACCENT GLChange of Director's Interest Notice - Michael HapgoodAYS5:41pmAMAYSIMChange in substantial holdingAYS12:30pmAMAYSIMBecoming a substantial holder from WAMAYS11:24amAMAYSIMWAM: WAM's unconditional offer for AYS is now OPENAYS10:33amAMAYSIMBidder's Statement and Target's StatementAZJ1:46pmAURIZONFIRB approves Acacia Ridge Terminal SaleBBX4:23pmBBXMINERALFurther Clarifiation of Standby Equity Funding FacilityBCB11:04amBOWENCOALAppointment of CFOBCI8:00pmBCIMINERALInitial Director's Interest Notice - R. CourtBFC12:00pmBEST GLOBTOV: BFC Panel Accepts Undertaking Declines to Make DeclaraBGL8:05pmBELLEVUEChange of AuditorBHD1:02pmHORNIGOLDAppendix 3Y MGCAF10:40amC ALLIANCEDividend/Distribution - CAFCBE3:31pmCOBREAddendum to Quarterly Activities ReportCCG4:34pmCOMMS GRPCeasing to be a substantial holderCCG12:42pmCOMMS GRPChange of Director's Interest NoticeCCJ4:48pmCOUNTY INTChange of Director's Interest NoticeCCJ4:47pmCOUNTY INTAppendix 2ACCZ7:00pmCASTILLOCOAppendix 2ACCZ6:59pmCASTILLOCOCleansing noticeCG112:47pmCARBONXTExpansion of Activated Carbon Pellet CapacityCGB8:01pmCANNGLOBALAppendix 2ACGB8:00pmCANNGLOBALProposed issue of Securities - CGBCHM10:24amCHIMERICChange of Director's Interest Notice - LCCIN10:23amCARLT.INVNet Tangible Asset BackingCLB5:04pmCANDY CLUBRelease of Securities from EscrowCLU5:21pmCLUEY LTDChange of Director's Interest NoticeCLZ11:41amCLASSICMINUpdate - Proposed issue of Securities - CLZCOI5:25pmCOMETRIDGEChange of Director's Interest NoticeCP13:05pmCANNPALCourt Orders Scheme of ArrangementCTW4:34pmCITIWARRCitiFirst MINIs Strike Changes Effective 3 February 2021CTW4:29pmCITIWARRCitiFirst Instalment MINIs Strike Changes Effective 3 February 2021CTW4:25pmCITIWARRCitiFirst Instalment MINIs Strike Changes Effective 3 Feb 21CTW4:24pmCITIWARRCitiFirst MINIs Strike Changes Effective 3 Feb 21CV112:42pmCV CHECKStewart - Amended Director's Interest Notice & Appendix 3YCZN6:05pmCORAZONAppendix 3Y'sCZR7:16pmCOZIRONRESDetails of Company AddressEAI1:32pmELL ASIANDaily NTAECA11:40amEINVESTCASECAS Monthly Units Release January 2021ECL6:33pmEXCELSIORClarification - Requisitioning ShareholdersECO11:45amEINVESTCORECOR Monthly Units Release January 2021EIG10:47amEINVST INCEIGA and IMPQ Monthly Units Release January 2021EMA11:48amEINVESTMAXEMAX Monthly Units Release January 2021EML10:12amEMLPAYMENTAppendix 3GEMP4:07pmEMPERORResponse to ASX Price QueryERF4:45pmELANORETLDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3EEXO5:56pmENNOX GRPSupplementary Quarterly Activities ReportFEM12:01pmFIL GEMMonthly redemption & units on issue - January 2021FIL12:04pmFIDELITYmFund - Monthly Redemption ReportFPC5:17pmFATGBLCONTASIC Form 484 - Cancellation of buyback sharesFPL11:10amFREMONTPETReplacement Appendix 5B & Quarterly Activities ReportFSI4:46pmFLAGSHIPMonthly NTA - January 2021GCI12:23pmGRYPHONNet Tangible Asset BackingGED5:17pmGOLD DEEPAppendix 2AGML11:29amGATEWAYAppendix 3GGMR1:02pmGOLDEN RIMTerms and Conditions - Advisor OptionsGMR10:27amGOLDEN RIMProposed issue of Securities - GMRGMR10:26amGOLDEN RIMProposed issue of Securities - GMRGMR10:26amGOLDEN RIMProposed issue of Securities - GMRGMR10:25amGOLDEN RIMGMR completes $5 million placement to advance gold projectsGOZ5:15pmGROWTHPROBecoming a substantial holder from MUFGGRL12:25pmGODOLPHINRevised Lewis Ponds Resource EstimationGRR5:38pmGRANGEBoard UpdateGUL1:58pmGULLEWAQuarterly Cashflow ReportHAW5:49pmHAWTHORNAppendix 3Y Change Directors InterestHLA12:15pmHEALTHIAMARKET UPDATE - FINANCIAL PERFORMANCEHWK2:39pmHAWKMINEResponse to ASX Aware QueryHYD5:23pmHYDRIXAppendix 2AIAP5:37pmIRONGATEGPCeasing to be a substantial holderIBX1:39pmIMAGIONBIOAppendix 2A - Fully Paid Ordinary SharesIBX1:37pmIMAGIONBIOCleansing Notice under Section 708AICR2:20pmINTELICAREFive Year Strategic Supply Agreement with OptusIDX2:01pmINTEG DIAGFY 21 Half Year Results Release Date & Conference CallIMQ3:23pmIMS2004-1EIMS 2004-1E Bond Factor 08 Feb 2021IMS6:52pmIMPELUSDetails of Company AddressINP10:33amINCENTIAAppendix 2AINP10:32amINCENTIAChange in substantial holdingINR11:01amIONEERAppendix 3X - Margaret R. WalkerINR11:00amIONEERAppendix 3X - Rose McKinney-JamesINR11:00amIONEERioneer welcomes two new Non-Executive Directors to its BoardINR10:58amIONEERAppendix 3GIP14:51pmINPAYTECHInitial Director's Interest NoticeIVR10:26amINVESTIGATAppendix 2AJDR5:21pmJADAR RESChange in substantial holdingKGD2:23pmKULACompany Secretary Appointment/ResignationKGD2:13pmKULAResponse to ASX Aware QueryKIS11:03amKING ISLNDDolphin Project secures $10M Tasmanian Government LoanLKE10:46amLAKE RESAppendix 2ALPI4:21pmLITHPOWINTAppendix 2ALRS1:06pmLATRESAppendix 2AMA110:32amMON AB INVWebinar - Post reporting season update from Monash InvestorsMAX4:07pmMILLINIUMNet Tangible Asset BackingMEC4:30pmMORPHICEEFNTA at 29.01.21 Pre-tax 1.3483 Post-tax 1.2646MEM12:44pmMEMPHASYSDisclosure Document - s708A cleansing noticeMEM12:43pmMEMPHASYSAppendix 2A option conversionMFF3:58pmMFFCAPITALAppendix 3YMIM4:35pmMIMALmFund - Additional Information Booklet - MIM04MIM4:35pmMIMALmFund - Additional Information Booklet - MIM03MIM4:35pmMIMALmFund - Additional Information Booklet - MIM02MIM4:35pmMIMALmFund - Additional Information Booklet - MIM01MIM4:33pmMIMALmFund - Product Disclosure Statement - MIM03MKA4:01pmMKAX MFMKAX - Business UpdateMMM7:22pmMARLEYSPNChange in substantial holdingMMM7:22pmMARLEYSPNChange in substantial holdingMMM7:22pmMARLEYSPNChange of Director's Interest NoticeMMM7:20pmMARLEYSPNChange in substantial holdingMOG4:03pmMOGF MFMOGL - Business UpdateMOH3:51pmMOHO RESAmended - Progress Report - East Sampson Dam GoldMOT3:43pmMCP INCOMEDaily Fund UpdateMSG12:47pmMCSSERVICEChange in substantial holdingMVF5:14pmMONASH IVFNotification of Release of Restricted Shares in EscrowMXT1:31pmMCP MASTERDaily Fund UpdateNAB4:56pmNAT. BANKAppendix 2ANBI1:57pmNBGCITRUSTDaily NTA for 01.02.2021NBI1:52pmNBGCITRUSTMonth End NTA for January 2021NGI4:17pmNAV GLOBALBecoming a substantial holderNST3:07pmNTH STARProposed issue of Securities - NSTNST1:41pmNTH STARCourt Approves SchemeNVU4:32pmNANOVEUUpdate on Performance RightsNWM3:18pmNORWESTMINCeasing to be a substantial holderNWM3:17pmNORWESTMINChange in substantial holdingNWM3:14pmNORWESTMINChange of Director's Interest NoticeOKR4:47pmOKAPI RESUpdated Gold Targeting at Mt Day ProjectORN12:33pmORION MINInvestor Teleconference NotificationORN12:23pmORION MINInvestor PresentationORN11:29amORION MINProposed Acquisition Consolidation of Premier SA Cu DistrictPBX7:02pmPACIFICBAJudgement in Nendo Prospecting License PL 01/16PCI1:00pmPERPCREDITDaily Net Tangible Asset StatementPEK7:37pmPEAK RESIssue of Shares on Exercise of OptionsPF112:45pmPATHFINDERTrading HaltPF112:10pmPATHFINDERPause in tradingPFT4:32pmPURE FOODSProposed issue of Securities - PFTPIC5:19pmPERPEQUITYDaily Net Tangible Asset StatementPKS1:19pmPKSHOLDINGAppointment of AuditorPME10:13amPROMEDICUSPME receives FDA approval for Breast Density AlgorithmPNN4:03pmPEPINNINIAppendix 2APNX2:37pmPNX METALSAppendix 3GPO34:13pmPURIFLOHAmended 4CQNB5:18pmQNB FINANAnnual Financial Statement for the year ending 31 Dec 20RBR4:27pmRBR GROUPAppendix 2ARBR4:26pmRBR GROUPCleansing NoticeRCL11:06amREADCLOUDSection 708A Cleansing Statement and Appendix 2ARDN2:51pmRAIDEN RESNotice of upcoming option expiry and Appendix 2ARMS5:36pmRAMELIUSCleansing Notice under s708ARMS5:33pmRAMELIUSAppendix 2A (Issue of shares)ROG3:20pmRED SKYCeasing to be a substantial holderROG3:18pmRED SKYCeasing to be a substantial holderRSH5:01pmRESPIRIChange of Director's Interest Notice - TDRSH4:58pmRESPIRIChange of Director's Interest Notice - MMRSH4:56pmRESPIRIChange of Director's Interest Notice - NSRTG4:58pmRTG MININGChess Depositary Interest - RTGRVS2:03pmREVASUMAppendix 2ASAR1:39pmSARACENCourt Approves SchemeSCI11:04amSILVERCITYAppendix 2A and Cleansing NoticeSCT3:00pmSCOUTSECChange of Director's Interest NoticeSEC8:27pmSPHERIA ECNet Tangible Asset BackingSHO11:36amSPORTSH2,701,472 Olahbola users generatedSHV5:20pmSELECTChange in substantial holdingSIG3:24pmSIGMAHEALTNotification of cancellation of sharesSL17:36pmSYMBOL MNGCeasing to be a substantial holder-Form 605SL17:36pmSYMBOL MNGCeasing to be a substantial holder-Form 605SL17:16pmSYMBOL MNGBecoming a substantial holder-Form 603-SL1 CTSL17:15pmSYMBOL MNGBecoming a substantial holder-Form 603-FGSCSPT6:09pmSPLITITNotice of Substantial Holder (ASIC Form 605)SZL3:26pmSEZZLE INCAppendix 2A and Cleansing NoticeTAH1:21pmTABCORPResponse to media articleTGM8:22pmTHETASchedule of Mining TenementsTGR12:03pmTASSAL GRPHY21 results release date and investor call detailsTMK7:34pmTAMASKAOILOptions Exercised - Appendix 2ATMT10:39amTECHMETALSAppendix 2A and Cleansing NoticeTMZ5:59pmTHOMSONRESChange of Director's Interest Notice - Eoin RotheryTMZ5:57pmTHOMSONRESChange of Director's Interest Notice - David WilliamsTMZ5:52pmTHOMSONRESChange of Director's Interest Notice - Richard WillsonTMZ5:46pmTHOMSONRESAppendix 2A - Exercise of Options & Performance RightsTPP4:06pmTEMPOUpdated Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTSC6:44pmTWENTY7 COLapse of Unlisted OptionsUWL12:53pmUNITIGROUPChange of Director's Interest Notice - Vaughan BowenUWL12:53pmUNITIGROUPChange of Director's Interest Notice - Michael SimmonsUWL12:52pmUNITIGROUPChange of Director's Interest Notice - Graeme BarclayVML11:18amVITALMETALVital Metals Executes Definitive Offtake AgreementVRX11:21amVRXSILICASection 708A NoticeVRX11:20amVRXSILICAAppendix 2AVUK6:04pmV MONEY UKFirst Quarter 2021 Trading UpdateVUL10:38amVULCAN EProposed issue of Securities - VULWAA11:42amWAM ACTIVEStrong performance drives increase in profitWAA11:13amWAM ACTIVEDividend/Distribution - WAAWAM4:50pmWAMCAPITALTakeover bid for AYS - notice of despatchWAM2:44pmWAMCAPITALAppendix 2A - CLF takeover offerWAM1:12pmWAMCAPITALFY2021 Interim Results WebinarsWAM12:35pmWAMCAPITALProposed issue of Securities - WAMWAX11:06amWAM RESEARInvest. portfolio outperformance drives increase in profitWAX10:56amWAM RESEARDividend/Distribution - WAXWGB1:18pmWAMGLOBALFY2021 Interim Results WebinarsWGX8:00pmWESTGOLDTemporary Suspension FIFO OperationsWMI10:48amWAM MICROOutperformance drives increased FF interim div and profitWMI10:38amWAM MICRODividend/Distribution - WMIWMX7:08pmWILUNABecoming a substantial holderWSA6:10pmWEST AREASCeasing to be a substantial holderWSA5:02pmWEST AREASCeasing to be a substantial holderWWI12:09pmWEST WITSChange of Director's Interest NoticeXAR5:03pmACTIVEXBNDMonthly redemptions, units on issue and OTC ExposureYPB5:40pmYPB GROUPChange in substantial holdingYPB4:54pmYPB GROUPChange of Director's Interest Notice - JHYPB4:51pmYPB GROUPAppendix 2AYTM5:03pmEQTNAV OF XTBs ON ISSUEYTM11:42amEQTDividend/Distribution - YTMF16ZEU11:06amZEUSRESOURDirectors' Interest NoticesZGL4:59pmZICOMOrders Secured for LNG Propulsion SystemsZOR8:30pmZORDEnd of Day


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd February*   (Morning)



CodeTimeNameHeadingALF9:03amAUST LEADFirst Court Approval regarding the Proposed ALF RestructureALY9:48amALCHEMYRESAlchemy Wins New Tenement ApplicationsAMC9:11amAMCOR PLCDividend/Distribution - AMCAMC9:09amAMCOR PLCForm 8-K HY21 ResultsANA9:34amANSILAReinstatement to Official QuotationANA9:34amANSILACompletion of Hartshead Acquisition and A$8.0M PlacementAQX9:32amALICEQUEENDrilling commences at MendooranAUL9:54amAUSTARGOLDResignation of ChairmanAUL9:30amAUSTARGOLDAuStar Gold to be acquired by White Rock MineralsAWN9:32amAWNHOLDLTDVivoPower secures 100% ownership of TemboBMG8:17amBMGMultiple High-Priority Targets Identified - InvincibleBOT9:24amBOTANIXPhase 2a Study Shows BTX 1801 Eradicates S. AureusBWP8:15amBWP TRUSTAMIT Fund Payment noticeBWP8:15amBWP TRUSTHalf-year report to 31 December 2020BWP8:15amBWP TRUSTHalf-year results to 31 December 2020CAI8:14amCALIDUSRESCalidus consolidates land position in Blue Spec regionCHZ9:30amCHESSERChesser hits further high-grade mineralisation at Area ACRL9:14amCOMETSanta Teresa Gold Project UpdateCTM9:18amCENTAURUSTrading HaltCXO9:48amCORE EXPSuspension from Official QuotationEMH9:49amEUROMETALSSUCCESSFUL PLACING TO RAISE AUD 7.1MFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra lifts 2020/21 forecast Farmgate Milk Price rangeGNP8:16amGENUSPLUSGenusPlus Contracts UpdateHAV9:39amHAVILAHHavilah Deals Its Uranium InterestsIDA9:15amINDIANARESAppointment of GM to Lead Gawler Craton ExplorationKIN8:16amKIN MININGInvestor Presentation- Building a Significant Gold InventoryKIN8:15amKIN MININGGravity Survey Opens Up Exciting New Opportunities at CGPLCY8:17amLEGACYIRONPromising results continue at YilgangiLIT8:17amLITHIUMAUSLIT granted US patent for lithium extraction technologyLVT9:28amLIVETILESTrading HaltMLS8:16amMETALS AUSScoping Study Results for Lac Rainy Graphite ProjectMQR9:42amMARQUEETrading HaltMSM9:19amMSM CORPMSM Advances Patent for Online Talent and Trivia ContestsMYL9:45amMYANMARMETSuspension from Official QuotationODY9:13amODYSSEYGLNew Assays Confirm High-Grade Gold Potential at TuckanarraPAR8:18amPARA BIOConsistent pain reduction and improvement in function dataPNM8:59amPACIFICNMLSuspension from Official QuotationPYR9:25amPAYRIGHTSeries 7 Loan Notes to accelerate growth of PYR loan bookRDN9:45amRAIDEN RESCompany reports on historical silver targetRTR9:14amRUMBLEHigh-Grade Gold Shoots at Western Queen South DepositRVS8:47amREVASUMCompletion of Institutional Entitlement OfferRXL9:16amROX RESHigh Gold Recoveries from Metallurgical Testwork at GraceRZI8:18amRAIZINVESTJanuary 2021 - Key MetricsSGC9:27amSACGASCOProposed issue of Securities - SGCSGC9:26amSACGASCOPlacement Funds for Borba Drilling and Production GrowthSKT7:36amSKY NET TVSky increases guidance as positive trends continueSOR9:39amSTRAT ELESOR Turns Brain Inspired Hardware to RoboticsTMG9:49amTRIGG MINAir-core drilling re-commences at Lake Throssell SOP ProjectTMT9:22amTECHMETALSPREMIUM HIGH-GRADE IRON - VANADIUM PRODUCT CONFIRMEDTPD9:34amTALON PETRPRESENTATION - MONGOLIA SOUTH GOBI COAL SEAM GAS PROJECTTPD9:29amTALON PETRTALON SECURES OPTION FOR MONGOLIAN COAL BED METHANE PROJECTTTM9:47amTITANMINDrill Results Confirm Widths and Extent of Iguanna Vein CorrVN89:43amVONEXLTDCompletion of Nextel AcquisitionWJA8:18amWAMEJAHomeSend KPI Update Q4 2020WRM9:31amWHITEROCKWhite Rock to Acquire AuStar GoldXST9:16amXSTATEProposed issue of Securities - XSTXST9:15amXSTATESuccessful Placement and Increase of Borba Working Interest


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

*Mid-day Update Wed 3rd February*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADO11:33amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Customer Ellume Secure US ContractADX10:24amADXENERGYADX Upsizes Strongly Oversubscribed Share Purchase PlanAEV1:18pmAVENIRAAircore Drilling Identifies Gold Trends at Jundee SouthANW10:11amAUS TINCoal Project UpdateAU110:05amTHE AGENCYTOV: AU1 - Panel Receives Review ApplicationAVZ10:06amAVZ MINSInvestor PresentationBEM12:56pmBLACKEARTHMOU signed with leading U.S. Downstream Graphite ProcessorBPH10:48amBPH ENERGYBPH raises $9 million in Share PlacementCNJ1:00pmCONICO LTDRights Issue resultsECG10:55amECARGOFY20 Trading UpdateFSG10:28amFIELD SOLUFSG Awarded $2.1M WA Government FundingFWD11:16amFLEETWOODFY21 First Half Earnings Guidance UpgradeGAS10:18amSTATE GASReids Dome Production Testing UpdateKSC11:04amK & S CORPKSC Earnings GuideLVT12:22pmLIVETILESResponse to Media Speculation of control transactionPGX11:10amPRIMERONWH: NRW declares Takeover Bid for Primero UnconditionalPSI10:45amPSC INSURHALF YEAR EARNINGS UPDATE AND FULL YEAR GUIDANCERCE12:12pmRECCE LTDR&D Incentive Rebate ReceivedRMY11:01amRMA GLOBALInvestor presentationSCN1:25pmSCORPIONResponse to ASX Appendix 5B Query LetterSYA12:42pmSAYONASayona Invests In WA Exploration AssetsTIE10:30amTIETTOTietto Increases Interest In Abujar Mining Licence to 88%TNR10:18amTORIANPhase 1 Assays Confirm High-Grade Extensions at Mt StirlingXPE12:30pmXPED LIMTDExecutive AppointmentXPL11:25amXPLOREWLTHIndicative Election Results


----------



## barney (4 February 2021)

*Thursday 4th February 2021 *  (Morning)



CodeTimeNameHeadingABR8:47amAMERPACBOABR Updates Enhanced Fort Cady Borate Mine DFSAGL8:24amAGL ENERGYAsset impairment and recognition of onerous contractsAGY9:21amARGOSYTrading HaltANL9:05amAMANI GOLDTrading HaltAOU9:24amAUROCH MINDRILLING UPDATE FOR THE HIGH-GRADE NEPEAN NICKEL PROJECTAQZ9:30amAAVIATIONAlliance signs E190 capacity deal with QANTASARN9:21amALDOROFurther de-risking prior to Nickel Pge Drilling CampaignARV8:24amARTEMISUp to 2.62% Co and 7.44% Cu Compliment Excellent Au ResultsAV18:25amADVERITASContract Signed with First European Customer - DeezerAZY8:21amANTIPA MINSignificant Gold-Copper Intersections at RimfireBMN8:21amBANNERMANUranium Conference PresentationBRK8:28amBROOKSIDEThelma Well Update - Production and SalesBSX9:02amBLACKSTONEKingsnake adds to Blackstone Massive Sulfide Nickel StrategyCOF8:59amCENTOREITCOF HY21 Results PresentationCOF8:57amCENTOREITCOF HY21 Results AnnouncementCOF8:55amCENTOREITCOF HY21 Appendix 4DCTM9:28amCENTAURUSJaguar Project JORC Mineral Resource Increases to 58.6MtDEG9:23amDEGREYGreater Hemi - Gold targets light up at Scooby & AntwerpDEV8:20amDEVEXRESOUEncouraging initial drill results at Wilga Downs Project NSWEMT9:14amEMETALSACQUISITION OF COWALINYA IONIC RARE EARTH PROJECTFAU8:43amFIRST AUTrading HaltFCT8:57amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Q2 FY21 Investor UpdateFTC8:43amFIN CHAINFTC - qualified acquiring outsourcing service institutionGCY8:21amGASCOYNEGascoyne Doubles FY21 Exploration BudgetGEV8:22amGLOBENEVENMOU with Ballard Power to develop fuel cell for C-H2 shipHWK8:55amHAWKMINEHawkstone Mining Investor PresentationIHL9:04amINHEALTHIHL-675A in vivo results for COPD and asthmaIVT9:35amINVENTISAppendix 4C New FormatKPO9:23amKALINASuccessful Completion of Modularization ContractLIN8:58amLINDIANDigestion Test Results Gaoual Bauxite ProjectMCE8:22amMATRIX CEMatrix awarded development contract from the WA GovernmentMCT8:22amMETALICITYVisible Gold in First Hole Near Cosmopolitan Gold MineMEU8:34amMARMOTA1m assays yield gold over 165 gtMHK8:20amMETALHAWKMaiden Drilling Hits Gold at Kanowna EastMOB9:07amMOBILICOMCompletes $1.1M delivery GCS solution part of $2.3M contractMX18:32amMICRO-XMicro-X - SPP Offer OpenMXC9:20amMGC PHARMAMGC Pharma first medicinal cannabis company to list on LSENCK8:24amNICK SCALIHalf Year Company PresentationNCK8:23amNICK SCALIHalf Year Results AnnouncementNCK8:23amNICK SCALIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNML9:26amDrilling expands gold-silver discovery at Glenlyle, VictoriaNMR8:23amNATIVE MINEast Palmerville South Permit GrantedONE9:06amONEVIEWBusiness UpdatePF19:17amPATHFINDERSuspension from Official QuotationPXX8:22amPOLARXPolarX Plans Scoping Study on Zackly ProjectRAP9:09amRESAPPResApp receives $801,738 R&D tax incentive refund and grantREE8:35amRARE XRareX Executes Landmark MoU with Shenghe ResourcesRMX9:31amREDMOUNTAerial Survey Identifies Multiple HREE TargetsRNU9:15amRENASCORInvestor Presentation February 2021SBR8:20amSABRE RESSale of Namibian EPL3540SRG8:21amSRGGLOBALSRG Global secures two Term Contracts valued at $45mSTN9:02amSATURN METExcellent Intersections - Apollo Hill GoldSVM9:36amSOVEREIGNDrilling Increases Area of Very High Grade Rutile at KasiyaVG88:51amVGI ASIANAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportVMY8:22amVIMY RESMulga Rock Base Metals ReviewVUL9:19amVULCAN E$120 Million Placement endorses Zero Carbon LithiumWCN9:18amWHITECLIFFPriority Prospects Identified Across Reedy SouthWOA8:32amWIDE OPENLupin food products under development for commercialisationZGL8:20amZICOMClarification on LNG Propulsion Systems Secured


----------



## barney (4 February 2021)

*Thursday 4th February*   (Afternoon)





CodeTimeNameHeadingADS10:02amADSLOT LTDFY2020 R&D receivedAJQ1:19pmARMOURCompletion of Sale & Purchase Agreement with SantosAOA11:46amAUSMONUpdate on field exploration programsAXT3:53pmARGO EXPLOCompletion of PlacementBTR6:57pmBRIGHTSTAJanuary 2021 Cashflow ReportBYI10:28amBEYOND INTTrading UpdateCLA3:19pmCELRESPhilippines Copper-Gold Projects Acquisition CompletedCXO9:56amCORE EXPReinstatement to Official QuotationCXO9:56amCORE EXPGlobal Institutions back Core Lithium $40 Million PlacementDOU7:24pmDOUUGHReinstatement to Official QuotationDOU7:24pmDOUUGHDOU remedial action and Corporate Governance UpdateEM210:30amEAGLE MMLAdditional Broad Copper Intercepts at Oracle RidgeGLV9:42amGLOBALOILGEP127 Site Approval for Helium & Hydrogen ExplorationHMD9:53amHERAMEDCompletion of AUD 2.3M PlacementHRZ9:41amHORIZONHorizon Consolidates Further Tenure In The WA GoldfieldsJAT2:26pmJATCORPSupply contract entered into by SunnyaJAT12:56pmJATCORPTrading HaltJAT9:54amJATCORPPause in TradingJHG8:03pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q4/FY20 Results (SEC 8-K)JHG8:02pmJANUSJanus Henderson Grp - Q4/FY20 Results PresentationJHG8:02pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q4/FY20 ResultsLER11:35amLEAF RESOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CLSX2:05pmLION SELCTPani Arbitration Initiated with J ResourcesMIO11:52amMACARTHURMTrading HaltMIO11:36amMACARTHURMPause in TradingMNS10:09amMAGNISTrading HaltMNS9:52amMAGNISPause In TradingNME9:57amNEX METALSVisible Gold at Recommenced Drilling Cosmopolitan ProspOBL12:21pmOMNIBRIDGEAustralian Investment - Appeal JudgmentORG9:52amORIGIN ENEUpdate on operating conditions and guidance for FY2021PEX9:52amPEEL MNGVery Strong Copper Intercepts at WirlongPGX1:14pmPRIMERONWH:Takeover bid for Primero -Notice of Status of ConditionsPXX1:09pmPOLARXTrading HaltPXX1:00pmPOLARXPause in TradingR3D11:07amR3D RESRCSR3D Resources Commences Formal Takeover of Tartana ResourcesSEN11:08amSENETASMarket Guidance - Strong Growth in Core Business in HY2021SHN11:26amSUNSHGOLDVirtual Gold Conference PresentationTI112:05pmTOMBADOROfftake Agreement executed with TrafiguraVVA9:41amVIVALEISURAcquisition Completion and Significant Milestone


----------



## barney (5 February 2021)

*Friday 5th February 2021*  (Morning)



CodeTimeNameHeading5GG9:50amPENTANETPentanet subscribers powers past ten thousand5GN9:21am5G NETWORKRecord EBITDA ResultABR8:46amAMERPACBOABR Corporate Presentation - February 2021AME8:34amALTOMETALSDRILLING HIGHLIGHTS CONTINUITY OF MINERALISATION AT VANGUARDANX8:19amANAXMETALSOutstanding Drilling Results at Whim Creek, Northern PilbaraATS8:18amAUSTRALISReserve and Resource UpdateAVZ9:09amAVZ MINSAVZ Delivers Positive Drill Results - Manono ProjectBIL9:11amICORECASHEstimated Distribution AnnouncementBPM8:15amBPM MINAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerCVV8:17amCARAVELMINInvestor PresentationCWN9:10amCROWNRevised Crown Perth Operating Conditions - UpdateCYM9:21amCYPRIUMMETTrading HaltDDD9:06am3D RESProspectus Lodged for Cosmo Gold IPODTS9:20amDRAGONTAILAlceon Commits to 2nd Stage Funding of A$2mEMD9:27amEMYRIALEmyria wins digital health monitoring grant with UWAEP19:04amEPFINACLTDEP1 Reiterates Take No Action on 360 Capital Takeover OfferGED8:15amGOLD DEEPNew High Grade Copper-Silver Targets at Khusib Springs MineGGG9:05amGREENLANDExtension to Kvanefjeld Public Consultation PeriodGNX9:07amGENEXPOWER$147M Qld Government Transmission Line Funding PackageICE9:47amICETANALIMicetana secures its largest SaaS orderIGO8:18amIGOLIMITEDIGO enters S&P/ASX 100 IndexJDR9:38amJADAR RESTrading HaltJHG8:17amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Preliminary Prospectus SupplementJHG8:17amJANUSJHG - Secondary offering of common stock by Dai-ichiJHG8:15amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Proposed sec. offering by Dai-ichiLGP9:43amLITTLEGRNTrading HaltLIN9:13amLINDIANTrading HaltMCM8:18amMCMININGMCM Mopane Mining Right GrantedMFG8:59amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - January 2021MLX9:29amMETALS XTrading HaltNWS8:09amNEWS CORPFY2021 Second Quarter Earnings ReleaseOCC9:51amORTHOCELLCelGro Recommended for ReimbursementOMH8:18amOM HLDNGSQinzhou Plant - Business and Operations UpdateRDH8:21amREDH EDUUCW: Supplementary Bidder's Statement and Section 650F NotREA8:07amREA GROUPREA Group Investor and Analyst Presentation H1 FY21REA8:07amREA GROUPREA Group H1 FY21 Financial Information ReleasedREA8:07amREA GROUPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report H1 FY21RGS9:08amResponse to ASX Appendix 4C QuerySPT9:39amSPLITITSplitit signs US$150M Receivables Warehouse FacilitySWK8:15amSWICKMINSwick provides Orexplore and Company updateVEE8:16amVEEM LTDFinancial Results Update - Half Year to 31 December 2020VEN9:47amVINENERGYOperations UpdateVN89:31amVONEXLTDMulti-Year Wholesale Agreement with Orange Business ServicesVRC9:11amVOLTReinstatement to Official QuotationVRC9:11amVOLTProposed Acquisition of European Graphite ProducerWCG9:49amWEBCENTRALTOV: WCG Panel Declines to Extend Time to Make DeclarWCG8:46amWEBCENTRALWebcentral Interim ResultsZNC9:14amZENITH MINInvestor Update Presentation


----------



## barney (5 February 2021)

*Friday 5th Feb Afternoon Update*



A3D10:24amAURORALABSA3D Delivers Fume Extraction MilestoneACW10:38amACTINOGENFDA Grants ACW Rare Paediatric Disease Designation in FXSACW10:03amACTINOGENPause in TradingAFI2:37pmAUS.FOUNDAppendix 3D - Renewal of On-Market Share Buy-Back FacilityAU14:42pmTHE AGENCYTOV: The Agency Group Australia Limited 03R - UndertakingBBL12:17pmBRIS BRONC2020 Full Year Forecast AnnouncementBFC4:48pmBEST GLOBEntitlement Offer Results and Shortfall NotificationBNO12:40pmBIONOMICSResponse to ASX Price QueryBPH9:56amBPH ENERGYPEP 11 DrillingBUY10:33amBOUNTY OILPEP 11 Gas Project - COVID-19 ApplicationBWR11:38amBWLPTRUSTCourt Approves Scheme of ArrangementCAN2:08pmCANN GROUPCorrection of trading halt requestCAN10:45amCANN GROUPTrading HaltCAN10:22amCANN GROUPPause in TradingCRL12:16pmCOMETTrading HaltCRL12:04pmCOMETPause in TradingCYC11:37amCYCLOPHARMCyclopharm Receives $3.1M R&D Tax Incentive for FY2020FRX3:15pmFLEXIROAMResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryFSF12:57pmFONTERRAFonterra acknowledges Fitch Ratings reviewGO24:54pmGO2PEOPLEGO2 Update on Hunter Acquisition and Options ExercisedHLA11:47amHEALTHIAACQUISITION SETTLEMENT, NEW ACQUISITION AND NEW CLINICINV11:18amINVESTSGRPINV December 2020 UpdateLGP4:14pmLITTLEGRNLGP exports first commercial shipment to GermanyMEB4:55pmMEDIBIOLTDTrading HaltMEL10:12amMETGASCODrilling Update on Cooper and Perth BasinsMMR12:48pmMEC RESPEP 11 drilling updateMMR12:04pmMEC RESBPH PEP11 DrillingMQR9:53amMARQUEEMarquee Undertakes Capital RaisingMSM11:46amMSM CORPTrading haltNTM10:49amNTMGOLDHub Mining Lease Granted, Diamond Drilling UnderwayORR10:37amORECORPHobbes First RC Drilling ResultsPKD3:54pmPARKD LTDTrading HaltPKD3:18pmPARKD LTDPause in TradingPTM4:42pmPLAT MGMTFunds Under Management - January 2021RDH3:35pmREDH EDURecommendation on UCW's Supplementary Bidder's StatementRF12:16pmREGAL INVAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CRFR10:00amRAFAELLASanta Comba Tungsten Project Advancing RapidlyS3210:10amSOUTH32IMC Dendrobium Next Domain Project UpdateSHO10:08amSPORTSHBinding Commitments received to raise $1,500,000TOM12:16pmTOMIZONEAppendix 4C - quarterlyVKA10:03amVIKINGMINEDRILL CONTRACTORS SECURED & WORK COMMENCES AT FIRST HITVN812:58pmVONEXLTDTrading HaltVN812:04pmVONEXLTDPause in TradingVXR1:30pmVENTUREXANX: Outstanding Drill Results Whim Creek Northern PilbaraWJA2:21pmWAMEJAScheme of Arrangement- UpdateWLE10:31amWAMLEADERSOutperformance drives increased FF interim div and profitWLE10:16amWAMLEADERSDividend/Distribution - WLE


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

*Monday 8th February*  (Morning )


CodeTimeNameHeading4CE9:19amFORCECOMOman New high grade massive sulphide intercepts at Mahab 4ADT8:24amADRIATICPositive Record of Decision Rupice Environmental PermitAGY9:20amARGOSY$30M Placement to Fund 2,000tpa ProductionAIV9:34amACTIVEXSale of Lake Chandler ProjectAME9:19amALTOMETALSALTO CONSOLIDATES STRATEGIC POSITION AT SANDSTONEAMH9:28amAMCILAppendix 3D - Renewal of on-market buy-back facilityAPH8:28amAPHEMPAPH secures second Woolworths retail distribution agreementARG8:33amARGOMedia Release - Half-year report to 31 December 2020ARG8:30amARGOApp 4D - Half-year report to 31 December 2020ARV8:26amARTEMISPaterson - Nimitz Grab Sample Assay, & Soil Geochem ResultsASQ8:21amAUSSILICAQAircore Drilling commenced at Sovereign ProjectAVE8:35amAVECHOTrading HaltAZI8:24amALTAZINCPunta Corna Delivers Further High-grade ResultsAZS9:12amAZURE MINSNew Nickel-Copper Discovery Confirmed at AndoverBDC9:00amBARDOCGOLDNorth Kanowna star emerges as a major exploration targetBML8:25amBOABMETALSAssays Confirm Further Opportunities for Resource ExpansionBNL9:42amBLUESTARProspective Helium Resource at Galactica, Pegasus and ArgoBPH8:21amBPH ENERGYPEP 11 Drilling ClarificationBRK9:21amBROOKSIDETrading HaltBTR8:25amBRIGHTSTAACQUISITION OF EXPLORATION LICENCE E38/3438CAN9:30amCANN GROUPCyber security incidentCBY8:26amCANTERBURYWamum Tenement GrantedCLW8:40amCHTR H LWRAppendix 4DCV19:08amCV CHECKTrading HaltDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUMaiden drilling program commences at Sovereign ProjectDRO8:57amDRONENext Gen Artificial Intelligence Software RolloutE258:27amELEMENT25Investor Presentation - February 2021EGL8:47amENVN GROUPAppointment of CEOEGR8:54amECOGRAFEngineering Commences for Construction of Process FacilityELT9:40amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress ReportFAU9:25amFIRST AUSUCCESSFUL PLACEMENT AND PROPOSED OPTION RIGHTS ISSUEFEX9:15amFENIX RESFarm in to Iron Ore rights adjoining Iron Ridge ProjectFFX8:25amFIREFINCH2.2 Million Ounce Resource Estimate Transforms MorilaGAL8:29amGALILEOStrong EM Conductors Define New Fraser Range Nickel TargetsGED8:23amGOLD DEEPGED Set to Recommence Work on Cobalt/Silver in CanadaGMD8:23amGEN MINSOrient Well Deposit Continues to Grow in Stature - New HitsGML9:24amGATEWAYGML Divests Non Core Sandstone TenementGNM9:45amGREATNORTHLarge Anomaly at Big Rush ConfirmedHAS9:32amHASTTECHHAS Investor Presentation February 2021HAS8:47amHASTTECHSuccessful Infill Drilling Campaign at FrasersHCH9:15amHOT CHILICortadera Acquisition Nears CompletionHMD9:04amHERAMEDIsrael's Largest Healthcare Provider Begins Pilot StudyICE8:25amICETANALIMicetana secures order for shopping mall implementationIMD8:24amIMDEXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsISE8:26amIENHNCDCSHRevised Estimated Distribution AnnouncementKIN9:35amKIN MININGTrading HaltKRM8:23amKINGSROSEAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerMAU8:22amMAGNET RESInfill drilling at HN9 identifies 4m @70g/t AU from surfaceMAY9:05amMELBANABlock 9 Cuba Operations UpdateMEI9:14amMETEORICOutstanding Final Assays Extend Palm Springs ContinuityMFD9:16amMAYFIELDMFD Dividend DeclarationMFD9:08amMAYFIELDMFD Full Year Investor Presentation CY2020MFD8:59amMAYFIELDMFD Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report CY2020MIO9:32amMACARTHURMMacarthur signs MOU with SPA for access to Port of EsperanceMKR9:21amMANUKARESWonawinta Deeps Exploration UpdateMLS8:23amMETALS AUSExploration Activities UpdateNVA8:58amNOVA MINFurther Gold Zone Extension Confirmed at Korbel MainNWS8:21amNEWS CORPFY2021 Appendix 4D Form 10-QOBM9:33amORABANDAProcess Plant Successfully Recommissioned First Gold PouredPIQ8:22amPROTEOMICSProteomics International seeks FDA approval for PromarkerDPNN8:26amPEPINNINIAcquisition Agreement CompletedREA9:13amREA GROUPForm 10-Q filed by News Corp with SECRKN8:26amRECKONUpdate on transactionSBR8:23amSABRE RESReverse Circulation Drilling Bonanza Gold Project CompletedSCN8:22amSCORPIONTerm Sheet - Iron Ore Rights at PharosSDV8:50amSCIDEVSciDev 31 December 2020 Interim Report and App 4DSHE9:15amSTONEHORSETrading HaltSI68:23amSIXSIG METDrilling Programs UpdateSIG9:46amSIGMAHEALTTrading updateSMN8:26amSTRUCT MONSMS update - Progress to Pivotal STCSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUV8:42amSUVOSTRATMineral Resource Estimate update completedTI18:59amTOMBADORTombador Mine Construction CompleteTMR8:42amTEMPUSTempus Announces High-Grade Assays Elizabeth Gold ProjectTOE8:34amTORO ENERGWiluna Uranium Project potential significant value increaseTWE8:28amTREA WINETWE response to media article regarding potential demergersTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 47 - Week Ended 5 February 2021VIC9:40amVIC MINESTrading HaltVOC8:53amVOCUSIndicative and non-binding proposal in relation to VocusWFL9:27amWELLFULLYLTrading HaltZEO9:36amZEOTECHCarbon Capture Using Synthetic Zeolites


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

*Monday 8th February*   (Afternoon)



CodeTimeNameHeadingAAU9:59amANTILLESDrilling Program Commenced La Demajagua Gold/ Silver MineACW2:44pmACTINOGENResignation of Dr Bill Ketelbey as Chief Executive OfficerAGS1:32pmALLIANCEResponse to ASX Price QueryANL10:20amAMANI GOLDTwo Tranche Placement to Fund Giro Exploration EffortsASP10:31amASPERMONTQ1-21 Investor PresentationASP10:30amASPERMONTQ1-21 Business UpdateASP9:55amASPERMONTPause in tradingBNR12:59pmBULLETINReceipt of AOP Shares - Lake Rebecca ProjectBPH7:01pmBPH ENERGYDisclosure DocumentBSA6:25pmBSA AUSTStrategy Execution UpdateCGS10:58amCOGSTATEstandalone clarification 2020-12 Quarterly Activity reportCIM10:00amCIMICRESPONSE TO MEDIA ARTICLECOB10:41amCOBALT BLUBHCP Tenement ExpansionCPT9:52amCIPHERPTRights Issue ProspectusCRL12:17pmCOMETProposed issue of Securities - CRLCRL12:17pmCOMETProposed issue of Securities - CRLCRL12:17pmCOMETProposed issue of Securities - CRLCRL12:16pmCOMETProposed issue of Securities - CRLCRL12:16pmCOMETCOMET RAISES $1M IN STRATEGIC INVESTOR PLACEMENTCSE9:51amCOPSTRIKE$1.2 million Placement & Appointment of Corporate AdvisorEWC12:11pmENERGY WLDPT. SSLNG Land Remapping CompletedEX13:27pmEXOPHARMResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryFDM11:46amFREEDOMOILDe-Listing UpdateFGL2:42pmFRUGLGROUPResponse to ASX Price QueryFSA4:02pmFSA GROUPDividend/Distribution - FSAFSA4:02pmFSA GROUPAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportIXU5:39pmIXUPClarification of Partnership with DataPOWA LimitedLCD1:06pmLATCONSOLDAndy Well & Gnaweeda Gold Projects PresentationMAT12:59pmMATSA RESReceipt of AOP Shares - Lake Rebecca ProjectMFD3:15pmMAYFIELDDividend/Distribution - MFDMMR1:16pmMEC RESPEP 11 Drilling ClarificationMMR1:15pmMEC RESPDF Notice of RevocationMNS10:53amMAGNISMagnis undertakes A$34 million placementMPR12:29pmMPOWERHalf Year ResultsMPR12:28pmMPOWERAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportNCK6:26pmNICK SCALIUpdate on JobKeeperNGY12:36pmNUENERGYResponse to ASX Price Query LetterOIL3:02pmOPTISCANOIL breast cancer study to commence next stage - revisedOIL11:48amOPTISCANOptiscan breast cancer study to commence next stagePF18:00pmPATHFINDERResponse to ASX Aware QueryPGR12:32pmPASGROUPLetter to ShareholdersPKD1:53pmPARKD LTDResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryPNN11:31amPEPINNINIAdditional details on Acquisition Agreement HillsidePPY12:46pmPAPYRUSPPY Grants First Right to Exploit Technology in ChinaPRO11:08amPROPHECYFY21 H1 Market update & Results ReleasePXX9:52amPOLARXSuspension from Official QuotationRCP6:57pmREDBANKCleansing ProspectusRLE10:19amREALENERGYPure Hydrogen to develop Port Anthony Hydrogen PlantRVS12:33pmREVASUMNotice of Dispatch of Retail Entitlement Offer BookletSCU2:44pmSTEMCELLResponse to ASX Price QuerySCU12:42pmSTEMCELLPause in TradingTHD4:11pmTHREDChange of Company Name and ASX CodeVKA9:52amVIKINGMINEVIKING IDENTIFIES FURTHER UNMNIED HIGE-GRADE INTERCEPTSVN810:04amVONEXLTDTrading HaltVPC4:03pmVPCLVPCL Closes Public Offer EarlyWFL7:58pmWELLFULLYLResponse to ASX Appendix 4C Query


----------



## barney (9 February 2021)

*Tuesday 9th February*  (Morning)



CodeTimeNameHeadingABR8:21amAMERPACBOABR Appoints Construction Company for Fort Cady Borate MineABX9:19amAUSBAUXITEABX Rare Earth Elements UpdateAD18:45amAD1 HOLDAD1 signs 5-year $10 million agreementAOA9:55amAUSMONAdditional information to the quarterly activities reportASM9:13amAUSSTRATMTitanium Powder Approved for 3D PrintingATH9:19amALTERITYMichael J Fox grant for Parkinson's research on ATH434ATU9:50amTrading HaltAZY8:21amANTIPA MINFurther Significant High-grade Au Intersections at CalibreBGP7:31amBRISCOE4th Quarter Sales to 31 January 2021BIL9:41amICORECASHFinal Distribution AnnouncementBLD8:27amBORAL LTDResults - Investor PresentationBLD8:26amBORAL LTDResults for announcement to the marketBMN9:28amBANNERMANTrading HaltBNO9:17amBIONOMICS$16 Million Capital Raise to Progress BNC210 PTSD TrialBUD8:22amBUDDYBUD Announces H2FY21 Revenue Guidance of $24m to $28mCAV8:22amCARNAVALEKookynie Gold Project Aircore drilling resultsCDY9:06amCELLMIDCellmid Publishes Data on Novel Proprietary FGF5 AptamerCGF8:18amCHALLENGER1H21 Investor Presentation and outlookCGF8:18amCHALLENGER1H21 Market ReleaseCGF8:17amCHALLENGERAppendix 4DCNB9:37amCARNABYRESMalmac Exploration UpdateCWN9:51amCROWNTrading HaltCYM9:42amCYPRIUMMETSuspension from Official QuotationDDR9:38amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDRDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUExtensive copper-gold soil anomaly at Junee Project, NSWDOU8:23amDOUUGHDouugh launches self-driving money mgmt feature AutopilotDVL9:19amDORSAVIIssue of Securities under Shortfall PlacementDW89:05amDIGITALWINCompany UpdateDXS8:46amDEXUSHY21 Results presentationDXS8:44amDEXUSHY21 Results releaseDXS8:43amDEXUSHY21 Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsE2M9:06amE2METALSExploration UpdateEHL8:20amEMECO HLDG1H FY21 Report and AccountsEHL8:20amEMECO HLDGAppendix 4D Half Year Report 1H21EPM8:22amECLMETALSMultiple Geophysical Anomalies Identified - Ivittuut ProjectESS8:18amESSENMETALFarmin JV with nickel specialists at Blair Golden RidgeFFX9:18amFIREFINCHUPDATE TO ASX RELEASE ON MORILA RESOURCEGTE9:38amGREAT WESTTrading HaltHMX8:22amHAMMERNew Copper Gold Intercepts at TrafalgarHZN9:39amHOR OILCommence production from infill wells in Beibu Gulf, ChinaIDA9:34amINDIANARESSignificant Au results - Minos Diamond HoleIOU8:38amIOUPAYIOU Partners with EasyStore to provide BNPL ServicesJCS8:21amJCURVEHalf Year Update with Strong Business PerformanceJDR9:12amJADAR RESAcquisition of Khartoum Tin-Silver-Tungsten ProjectJHX8:18amJ HARDIEQ3 FY21 Results MaterialsLEX8:21amLEFROYEXPDrilling Outlines New Gold System at Havelock BIF TrendLGP9:32amLITTLEGRNLGP secures firm commitments to raise $22 millionM2R8:22amMIRAMARWhaleshark Tenement GrantedMCT8:59amMETALICITYDismissal of United States ProceedingsMKR9:06amMANUKARESAmendment to Wonawinta Deeps Exploration UpdateMLM9:54amMETALLICACape Flattery assay results confirm high purity silica sandMLX9:38amMETALS XSuspension from Official QuotationMQG8:26amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 Operational Briefing PresentationMQG8:25amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 Operational Briefing Media ReleaseMR19:23amMONTEMMR1 completes positive Scoping Study at the Chinook ProjectMZZ8:21amMATADORNew high-grade gold zone discovered at Cape RayNOX9:16amNOXOPHARMMajor Survival Benefit in Prostate Cancer Patients AnnouncedODY9:17amODYSSEYGLDownhole EM Identifies New Parallel Target Zone at StakewellPEC8:22amPERPET RESBeharra - Resource & Reserve UpdatePXS8:45amPHARMAXISPharmaxis Exports CF Drug to US - US$3 Million MilestoneQXR9:27amQXRESOURCEQX to Commence Drill Program at Lucky Break Gold MineRGS9:03amRegeneus to be granted new patent to target pain in JapanRMI9:43amRES MININGNickel Project Acquisition - TanzaniaSCG9:23amSCENTREDividend/Distribution - SCGSCG9:22amSCENTREEstimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SCP8:19amResults Half Year 31 December 2020 Investor PresentationSCP8:19amHalf Year 31 December 2020 AnnouncementSCP8:18amResults Half Year 31 December 2020 and Appendix 4DSGC9:46amSACGASCOSacgasco Closes Alberta Plains Production AcquisitionSIS9:56amSIMBLECarbonView Platform contract executionSPL8:46amSTARPHARMAAZD0466 clinical DEP program global expansionSRJ9:32amSRJTECHNOLaunches digital application to support major asset ownersSUN7:47amSUNCORPHY Results Presentation with Speaker NotesSUN7:47amSUNCORPHY21 Investor PackSUN7:46amSUNCORPHY21 Results AnnouncementSUN7:46amSUNCORPHY21 Appendix 4DSVY9:30amSTAVELYMINDrilling Delivers New Wide Copper-Gold InterceptsTIN9:22amTNT MINESSTRONG INITIAL GOLD RESULTS DELIVERED FROM EUREKA SOUTHUBI9:14amUNI BIOSENThe Future of UBIVMS9:48amVENTUREMINVenture appoints Start Up expert for Riley Iron Ore MineVN89:38amVONEXLTDFurther Update to Orange Business Services AgreementVRS8:18amVERISAqura Secures New Contract With FMGXST9:47amXSTATEAlberta Plains Production Acquisition ClosingXTC9:17amXANTIPPECompletion of Korean Resources SaleZNC9:17amZENITH MINELEVATED ACTIVITY AT CORE PROJECTS


----------



## barney (9 February 2021)

*Mid Day Update 9th February*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABW9:56amAURORA ARFNTA Estimate - $0.1425ACA11:48amAMPCFMmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACA05ACA11:47amAMPCFMmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACA04ACA11:47amAMPCFMmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACA03ACA11:46amAMPCFMmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACA02ACA11:44amAMPCFMmFund - Distribution - ACA05ACA11:44amAMPCFMmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACA01ACA11:44amAMPCFMmFund - Distribution - ACA04ACA11:44amAMPCFMmFund - Distribution - ACA03ACA11:43amAMPCFMmFund - Distribution - ACA02ACA11:43amAMPCFMmFund - Distribution - ACA01ACC11:49amIAMLmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - ACC01ACC11:49amIAMLmFund - Distribution - ACC01AFI10:43amAUS.FOUNDChange of Director's Interest Notice - Replacement NoticeAIV10:33amACTIVEXExtension of Share Buy Back ProgramAPC10:01amAUSPOTASHORGANIC CERTIFICATION AND HIGH VALUE PRODUCTARL11:32amARDEARESBedonia East - Tenement Sale and Purchase Agreement signedARO11:31amASTRO RESPartial settlement of USA tax liabilityARU11:40amARAFURAMineral Leases granted by NT Government secures BorefieldARU11:38amARAFURAChange in Director's Interest NoticeBEX11:10amBIKE XCHGStrategic Partnership with Auteco MobilityBEX11:08amBIKE XCHGBusiness UpdateBEX10:01amBIKE XCHGInvestor PresentationBFC11:46amBEST GLOBPlacement of Offer Shortfall & Senior Executive AppointmentBNO10:35amBIONOMICSProposed issue of Securities - BNOBOL11:40amBOOMInitial Director's Interest NoticeCLF10:18amCONCENTLFLChange in substantial holding from WAMCOH10:23amCOCHLEARAppendix 2ACTW10:07amCITIWARRCitiFirst MINIs Cash Amounts for Stop Loss Event 8 Feb 21CTW10:06amCITIWARRCitiFirst MINIs Cash Amounts for Stop Loss Event Trigger Date 8 February 2021CTW10:01amCITIWARRCitiFirst MINIs Stop Loss Event Trigger Date 8 February 2021CXU11:35amCAULDRONChange in substantial holding from CLEEBO10:36amEBOSAdvance Notice - Half Year ResultsECA10:04amEINVESTCASECAS Investor Report January 2021ECO10:07amEINVESTCORECOR Investor Report January 2021EIG10:44amEINVST INCEIGA Investor Report January 2021EMA10:09amEINVESTMAXEMAX Investor Report January 2021EMD10:56amEMYRIALEmyria adds second Emerald Clinic in MelbourneFFX10:38amFIREFINCHIntention to Demerge Goulamina Lithium ProjectGEM10:49amG8 EDUCATEAdvance Notice - Teleconference Details (Updated)GEM10:13amG8 EDUCATEAdvance Notice - Full Year Results Teleconference DetailsGLH10:15amGLOBALHEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGWA10:38amGWA GROUPAdvance Notice - FY21 Half Year ResultsHCH9:58amHOT CHILIVAT Refund Approval from Chilean Tax AuthorityKYK10:46amKYCKRLIMITExpiry of Options/ForfeitureKYK10:32amKYCKRLIMITChange of AuditorLIN9:59amLINDIANSuspension from Official QuotationMMR10:14amMEC RESAdvent contributing to Net Zero - Baleen Well ObjectivesMR19:59amMONTEMGovernment of Alberta reinstate 1976 Coal Development PolicyMSM10:24amMSM CORPVoluntary suspensionNAJ11:28amNAT 15-01NRMBS Trust 2015-1 Annual Financial ReportNCC11:39amNAOS EMERGChange of Director's Interest Notice - S EvansNRM11:33amNAT 16-01NRMBS Trust 2016-1 Annual Financial ReportNRO11:41amNAT RMBSNRMBS Trust 2018-1 Annual Financial ReportOPH11:45amOPHIR HCFInvestment Update and NAV Report January 2021PAI10:58amPLAT ASIAWeekly Net Tangible Asset BackingPMC10:49amPLATINUMWeekly Net Tangible Asset BackingRYD11:38amRYDERCAPAppendix 2ASCA10:25amSCTR1&2Estimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SCW10:08amSCENTRE T1Estimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SIS10:59amSIMBLECarbonView Platform contract execution announcement updateSIS10:28amSIMBLEPause in TradingTAS11:46amTASMAN RESPernatty IOCG Project - Drilling UpdateWCG11:38amWEBCENTRALWCG 04R Panel Receives Review ApplicationWCG10:04amWEBCENTRALAppendix 2A - Employee Share PlanWCG10:02amWEBCENTRALProposed issue of Securities - WCGWEB11:15amWEBJETUPDATE HY21 Results Call BriefingWQG11:09amWCM GLOBALWeekly NTA 5 February 2021XPE11:17amXPED LIMTDXped Secures $200,000 in Convertible Notes


----------



## barney (9 February 2021)

Apologies ... Mid Day post was all Announcements rather than just P/S. I was in a hurry on the way out and didn't realize. 🤪 

Anyway, this is the whole day till the Close of just price sensitive anns.

*Tuesday 9th Feb  Open till Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingA3D4:33pmAURORALABSResponse to ASX Price QueryABR8:21amAMERPACBOABR Appoints Construction Company for Fort Cady Borate MineABX9:19amAUSBAUXITEABX Rare Earth Elements UpdateAD18:45amAD1 HOLDAD1 signs 5-year $10 million agreementADY12:36pmADMIRALTYProject Financing Framework Agreement TerminatedAIV10:33amACTIVEXExtension of Share Buy Back ProgramAMX12:14pmAEROMETREXAerometrex gains traction in the USAOA9:55amAUSMONAdditional information to the quarterly activities reportAPC10:01amAUSPOTASHORGANIC CERTIFICATION AND HIGH VALUE PRODUCTARL11:32amARDEARESBedonia East - Tenement Sale and Purchase Agreement signedARU11:40amARAFURAMineral Leases granted by NT Government secures BorefieldASM9:13amAUSSTRATMTitanium Powder Approved for 3D PrintingATH9:19amALTERITYMichael J Fox grant for Parkinson's research on ATH434ATU9:50amTrading HaltAZY8:21amANTIPA MINFurther Significant High-grade Au Intersections at CalibreBCN12:21pmBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project January Production UpdateBFC11:46amBEST GLOBPlacement of Offer Shortfall & Senior Executive AppointmentBGP7:31amBRISCOE4th Quarter Sales to 31 January 2021BIL9:41amICORECASHFinal Distribution AnnouncementBLD8:27amBORAL LTDResults - Investor PresentationBLD8:26amBORAL LTDResults for announcement to the marketBMN9:28amBANNERMANTrading HaltBNO9:17amBIONOMICS$16 Million Capital Raise to Progress BNC210 PTSD TrialBUD8:22amBUDDYBUD Announces H2FY21 Revenue Guidance of $24m to $28mCAV8:22amCARNAVALEKookynie Gold Project Aircore drilling resultsCDY9:06amCELLMIDCellmid Publishes Data on Novel Proprietary FGF5 AptamerCGF8:18amCHALLENGER1H21 Investor Presentation and outlookCGF8:18amCHALLENGER1H21 Market ReleaseCGF8:17amCHALLENGERAppendix 4DCNB9:37amCARNABYRESMalmac Exploration UpdateCWN9:51amCROWNTrading HaltCXU3:33pmCAULDRONCompany Update - WA Sands ProjectCYM9:42amCYPRIUMMETSuspension from Official QuotationDDR9:38amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDRDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUExtensive copper-gold soil anomaly at Junee Project, NSWDOU8:23amDOUUGHDouugh launches self-driving money mgmt feature AutopilotDVL9:19amDORSAVIIssue of Securities under Shortfall PlacementDW89:05amDIGITALWINCompany UpdateDXS8:46amDEXUSHY21 Results presentationDXS8:44amDEXUSHY21 Results releaseDXS8:43amDEXUSHY21 Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsE2M9:06amE2METALSExploration UpdateEHL8:20amEMECO HLDG1H FY21 Report and AccountsEHL8:20amEMECO HLDGAppendix 4D Half Year Report 1H21EMD10:56amEMYRIALEmyria adds second Emerald Clinic in MelbourneEPM8:22amECLMETALSMultiple Geophysical Anomalies Identified - Ivittuut ProjectESS8:18amESSENMETALFarmin JV with nickel specialists at Blair Golden RidgeFFX10:38amFIREFINCHIntention to Demerge Goulamina Lithium ProjectFFX9:18amFIREFINCHUPDATE TO ASX RELEASE ON MORILA RESOURCEGLH10:15amGLOBALHEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGTE9:38amGREAT WESTTrading HaltHMX8:22amHAMMERNew Copper Gold Intercepts at TrafalgarHZN9:39amHOR OILCommence production from infill wells in Beibu Gulf, ChinaIDA9:34amINDIANARESSignificant Au results - Minos Diamond HoleIOU8:38amIOUPAYIOU Partners with EasyStore to provide BNPL ServicesJCS8:21amJCURVEHalf Year Update with Strong Business PerformanceJDR9:12amJADAR RESAcquisition of Khartoum Tin-Silver-Tungsten ProjectJHX8:18amJ HARDIEQ3 FY21 Results MaterialsLEX8:21amLEFROYEXPDrilling Outlines New Gold System at Havelock BIF TrendLGP9:32amLITTLEGRNLGP secures firm commitments to raise $22 millionLIN9:59amLINDIANSuspension from Official QuotationLNG3:39pmLNG LTDNotification of DOCA terminationM2R8:22amMIRAMARWhaleshark Tenement GrantedMCT8:59amMETALICITYDismissal of United States ProceedingsMKR9:06amMANUKARESAmendment to Wonawinta Deeps Exploration UpdateMLM9:54amMETALLICACape Flattery assay results confirm high purity silica sandMLX9:38amMETALS XSuspension from Official QuotationMQG8:26amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 Operational Briefing PresentationMQG8:25amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 Operational Briefing Media ReleaseMR19:59amMONTEMGovernment of Alberta reinstate 1976 Coal Development PolicyMR19:23amMONTEMMR1 completes positive Scoping Study at the Chinook ProjectMSM10:24amMSM CORPVoluntary suspensionMYQ2:52pmMYFIZIQTrading HaltMYQ2:08pmMYFIZIQPause in TradingMZZ8:21amMATADORNew high-grade gold zone discovered at Cape RayNOX9:16amNOXOPHARMMajor Survival Benefit in Prostate Cancer Patients AnnouncedODY9:17amODYSSEYGLDownhole EM Identifies New Parallel Target Zone at StakewellOMH2:07pmOM HLDNGSInvestor PresentationPEC8:22amPERPET RESBeharra - Resource & Reserve UpdatePTR3:29pmPETRATHERMASX Listing Rule 5.3.1 - December 2020PXS8:45amPHARMAXISPharmaxis Exports CF Drug to US - US$3 Million MilestoneQXR9:27amQXRESOURCEQX to Commence Drill Program at Lucky Break Gold MineREE1:10pmRARE XRareX Investor Presentation - Resources Rising StarsRGS9:03amRegeneus to be granted new patent to target pain in JapanRLC1:42pmREEDYLCRLC Iron project - magnetite & biochar for pig ironRMI9:43amRES MININGNickel Project Acquisition - TanzaniaRML2:22pmRESOLMINPositive Revision of JV Agreement for 64North Project AlaskaSCA10:25amSCTR1&2Estimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SCG9:23amSCENTREDividend/Distribution - SCGSCG9:22amSCENTREEstimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SCP8:19amResults Half Year 31 December 2020 Investor PresentationSCP8:19amHalf Year 31 December 2020 AnnouncementSCP8:18amResults Half Year 31 December 2020 and Appendix 4DSCW10:08amSCENTRE T1Estimated Distribution for the Second Half of 2020SGC9:46amSACGASCOSacgasco Closes Alberta Plains Production AcquisitionSIS10:59amSIMBLECarbonView Platform contract execution announcement updateSIS10:28amSIMBLEPause in TradingSIS9:56amSIMBLECarbonView Platform contract executionSPL8:46amSTARPHARMAAZD0466 clinical DEP program global expansionSRJ9:32amSRJTECHNOLaunches digital application to support major asset ownersSUN7:47amSUNCORPHY Results Presentation with Speaker NotesSUN7:47amSUNCORPHY21 Investor PackSUN7:46amSUNCORPHY21 Results AnnouncementSUN7:46amSUNCORPHY21 Appendix 4DSVY9:30amSTAVELYMINDrilling Delivers New Wide Copper-Gold InterceptsTAS11:46amTASMAN RESPernatty IOCG Project - Drilling UpdateTIN9:22amTNT MINESSTRONG INITIAL GOLD RESULTS DELIVERED FROM EUREKA SOUTHUBI9:14amUNI BIOSENThe Future of UBIVMS9:48amVENTUREMINVenture appoints Start Up expert for Riley Iron Ore MineVN89:38amVONEXLTDFurther Update to Orange Business Services AgreementVRS8:18amVERISAqura Secures New Contract With FMGXPE11:17amXPED LIMTDXped Secures $200,000 in Convertible NotesXST9:47amXSTATEAlberta Plains Production Acquisition ClosingXTC9:17amXANTIPPECompletion of Korean Resources SaleZNC9:17amZENITH MINELEVATED ACTIVITY AT CORE PROJECTS


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 10th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading88E9:21am88 ENERGYTrading HaltAGC9:48amAGCLTDMaiden Drill Program at Pattons Intersects Target HorizonAGG9:10amANGLOGOLDTrading Statement for Year Ended Dec 2020AGH8:41amALTHEAAlthea Completes First Shipment Of Products To GermanyAGI8:57amAINSWORTHAGI Release - Business UpdateANA9:22amANSILACommencement of Phase I Operational WorkstreamsAVL9:29amAUSTVANADBYH: Gold in Gabanintha Vanadium DepositBEM8:19amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth signs with World leading Graphite supply groupBOE8:19amBOSS ENBoss exploration to increase production rate and mine lifeBRL8:19amCanterbury mine closureBSX8:19amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Commences Trading on the US-Based OTCQX MarketBXB8:23amBRAMB LTDBrambles to combine Kegstar business with MicroStarBYH9:24amBRYAH RESGold in Gabanintha Vanadium DepositCBA7:52amCWLTH BANK2021 Half Year Basel III Pillar 3 DisclosureCBA7:50amCWLTH BANK2021 Half Year Results PresentationCBA7:48amCWLTH BANK2021 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementCBA7:47amCWLTH BANK2021 Half Year Results Profit AnnouncementCCZ8:18amCASTILLOCOMajor Copper Discovery at Big One Deposit ExtendedCEL9:27amCHAL EXPTrading HaltCIM8:16amCIMICCIMIC ANALYST AND INVESTOR PRESENTATION FY2020 RESULTSCIM8:16amCIMICFY20 STATUTORY NPAT $620M, REVENUE $11.4B, NET CASH $190MCIM8:15amCIMICAppendix 4ECNI9:12amCENTURIACNI HY21 Results PresentationCNI9:10amCENTURIACNI HY21 Results AnnouncementCNI9:07amCENTURIACNI HY21 Appendix 4DCUP9:14amCOUNTPLUSCount Financial Provision for RemediationCVV8:17amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositEGR9:44amECOGRAFTrading HaltESS8:15amESSENMETALEncouraging drill results from Juglah DomeFFX8:17amFIREFINCHINVESTOR PRESENTATIONFNT9:27amFRONTIERModelling Extends Saki-Yava-Soju Vein SystemGLA9:01amGLADIATORAcquisition of Bendoc & Extension of Option at RutherglenGNG9:43amGR ENGINLetter of Intent - Norseman Gold ProjectGWR8:18amGWR GROUPMaiden Iron Ore Shipment CompletedHAS8:57amHASTTECHInvestor Presentation UpdateIAG8:41amINSUR.AUSTIAG 1H21 Results PresentationIAG8:36amINSUR.AUSTIAG 1H21 Investor ReportIAG8:29amINSUR.AUSTIAG Announces 1H21 ResultsIAG8:18amINSUR.AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIFT7:30amINFRATILInfratil announces Jason Boyes as its new CEOINR9:35amIONEERNew US Administration Transition and Rhyolite Ridge UpdateKIN9:41amKIN MININGLandmark Capital Raising of up to $15mKPG8:48amKELLYPRTNRFeb 21 Monthly Dividend for the 2021 Financial YearKSS9:17amKLEOSResponse to ASX QueryLEP9:22amALE GROUPHalf Year Results to 31 December 2020 - PresentationLEP9:21amALE GROUPHalf Year Results to 31 December 2020LEP9:21amALE GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLIN7:30amLINDIANReinstatement to Official QuotationLIN7:30amLINDIANUpdate on Guinean Bauxite Infrastructure SolutionsLIT8:24amLITHIUMAUSLITCF holders pay unpaid capital raising $134kLLC9:36amLEND LEASELendlease CEO successionLOT8:23amLOTUSRESAppointment of new Managing DirectorMAG8:53amMAGMATICDrilling Completed at Copper-Gold Porphyry TargetsMIN8:19amMINERALRES2021 Financial Year - Half Year Results PresentationMIN8:19amMINERALRES2021 Financial Year - Half Year ResultsMOH8:19amMOHO RESCompletion of RC Drilling at BurracoppinMP19:47amMEGAPORTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMSR9:41amMANASRESDrilling Results from Mbengue Gold ProjectMTB8:20amMT BURGESSAnalysis - Milled Size Fractions/Vertical Milling TestworkNST8:18amNTH STARHalf Year Results SummaryNST8:18amNTH STARHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOBM8:16amORABANDAFurther Strong Infill Drilling Results from Riverina SouthORN9:33amORION MINMaiden JORC Mineral Resource for the Okiep Copper ComplexOSH9:10amOIL SEARCHPapua LNG UpdatePAB9:04amPATRYSPatrys Successfully Establishes PAT-DX1 Stable Cell LinePBH8:19amPOINTSBETPBH and NHL Enter Sports Betting & Marketing PartnershipPCG8:47amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 31 January 2021PNR9:09amPANTOROEPC Contract Awarded to GR Engineering for Norseman ProjectPPS8:22amPRAEMIUMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRAP8:58amRESAPPPre-Submission package lodged with the US FDARXP8:21amRXPSERVICERXP Half Year Results PresentationRXP8:21amRXPSERVICERXP Results AnnouncementRXP8:21amRXPSERVICEAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportSGC8:20amSACGASCOBorba Drill Rig Mobilises - Spud ImminentSUV9:32amSUVOSTRATMineral Resource Estimate Updated AnnouncementVIP9:17amVIP GLOVESDividend/Distribution - VIPVMX9:35amVALMECLTDVALMEC ORDER BOOK EXCEEDS $200 MILLIONVRC9:06amVOLTGuinea Gold Projects Auger Drilling UnderwayVUL9:01amVULCAN EAcquisition of world-leading geothermal teamWFL9:36amWELLFULLYLProposed issue of Securities - WFLWFL9:36amWELLFULLYLProposed issue of Securities - WFLWFL9:36amWELLFULLYLProposed issue of Securities - WFLWFL9:36amWELLFULLYLProposed issue of Securities - WFLWFL9:36amWELLFULLYLPlacement, Loyalty Offer and UMP Sale FacilityWSI8:21amWESTSTARINSIMPEC and IronMerge form Aboriginal Business Joint VentureXST8:20amXSTATEBorba Drill Rig on Location - Spud ImminentZNC8:18amZENITH MINDrilling Commenced at Split Rocks Gold Project


----------



## barney (10 February 2021)

*Afternoon/ Close 10th February 2021 P/S Announcements*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACW4:32pmACTINOGENACW raises an addtional $3.55m under a Shortfall PlacementAQZ4:51pmAAVIATIONAQZ Half Year Results PresentationAQZ4:46pmAAVIATIONAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportAQZ4:43pmAAVIATIONAQZ 2021 Half Year Results AnnouncementASO4:17pmASTONMINResponse to ASX QueryAVE9:58amAVECHOAVE receives firm commitment to raise $5.06 via placementBRK10:15amBROOKSIDEHigh-Impact Jewell Well Fully FundedCIM4:33pmCIMICUGL SECURES $110M MAINTENANCE SERVICES CONTRACT EXTENTIONSCTO12:42pmCITIGOLDHalf Yearly Report 31 December 2020CV19:53amCV CHECKProposed issue of Securities - CV1CV19:52amCV CHECKPresentation - Acquisition of Bright People TechnologiesCV19:52amCV CHECKCV1 to acquire Bright Technologies and completes PlacementCYM9:56amCYPRIUMMETReinstatement to Official QuotationCYM9:56amCYPRIUMMETPaterson Copper Portfolio Acquisition & Capital RaisingCYM9:55amCYPRIUMMETTransformational Acquisition Highly Attractive Cu PortfolioDYL12:26pmD YELLOWCorporate Update Presentation - Including Tumas PFS OutcomesDYL10:16amD YELLOWDeep Yellow Proceeding with Tumas DFS Following Positive PFSFGO10:07amFARGO ENTSmall Shareholding Sale FacilityGTE11:41amGREAT WEST$5 Million Capital RaisingGUD5:00pmG.U.D.GUD Strengthens its Automotive PortfolioHWH9:54amHOUSTONWHLHouston We Have and Wipro Form a Strategic AllianceICG4:48pmINCA MINLSRiqueza Drill Permit UpdateICN5:14pmICONENERGYUpdate on ATP855 OperationsIVT4:31pmINVENTISChange in substantial holding - NotificationJAT3:37pmJATCORPResponse to ASX Price QueryJAT2:10pmJATCORPPause in TradingKOR5:34pmKORAB RESResponse to ASX Price QueryM7T10:04amMACH7Positive Progress at Hospital Authority HKMCM5:56pmMCMININGMCM IDC Loan UpdateMEB10:48amMEDIBIOLTDMEB to Raise up to $3.5m By Way of a Placement and SPPMGU2:01pmMAG MININGCommencement of DSO study - amended AnnouncementMGU1:43pmMAG MININGCommencement of DSO studyMLX9:56amMETALS XReinstatement to Official QuotationMLX9:56amMETALS XAgreement for sale of copper assetsMP19:49amMEGAPORT1HFY21 Market UpdateMRC6:25pmMIN.COMMODOslo Bors Listing UpdateNTU10:11amNTH MINSNTU accelerates pathway to commercial production & cashflowNUS11:06amNUSANTARAStrong Results to lead to Awak Mas Mineral Resource UpdatePGY2:49pmPILOTTrading HaltPGY1:18pmPILOTPause in TradingPIA5:22pmPENGANA INPIA quarterly dividend and forecast results for 31 Dec 20PIA5:17pmPENGANA INDividend/Distribution - PIAPXS5:39pmPHARMAXISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPXX10:32amPOLARXReinstatement to Official QuotationPXX10:32amPOLARX$5M Placement to Advance ExplorationQRI9:53amQUAL RE IFQRI Market and Portfolio Update - December Quarter 2020SAR10:00amSARACENRecord profits, record productionSAR9:59amSARACENHalf Year AccountsSHE10:16amSTONEHORSESHE $5m Placement to Fund Acquisition of Oil and Gas Well WISHN1:14pmSUNSHGOLDTrading HaltSHN1:03pmSUNSHGOLDPause in tradingTYX12:38pmTYRANNATrading HaltTYX12:01pmTYRANNAPause in TradingVIC9:55amVIC MINESSignificant Gold Intersections Identified North of CoogeeVIP5:12pmVIP GLOVESHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVTH11:27amVITALHARVScheme Booklet and MeetingVYS4:12pmVYSARNLTDResponse to ASX Price QueryVYS4:12pmVYSARNLTDCertification to ISO Standards updateVYS1:31pmVYSARNLTDTrading HaltVYS12:09pmVYSARNLTDPause in TradingWGB2:00pmWAMGLOBALWGB announces Bonus Issue of Options to all shareholdersWGB1:47pmWAMGLOBALProspectus Bonus Issue of OptionsZAG10:35amZULEIKAPARADIGM CORRIDOR DRILLING HIGHLIGHTS STRONG POTENTIAL


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

*Thursday 11th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGH8:42amALTHEAAlthea Completes First Shipment Of Products To Grow PharmaAGL8:34amAGL ENERGYFY21 Half Year Results presentationAGL8:29amAGL ENERGYFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementAGL8:18amAGL ENERGYAGL FY21 Half Year ReportAGY8:46amARGOSYSalta Province Plan for Mining Logistics Node near RinconAL89:14amALDERANAlderan consolidates land position in Utah's Drum MountainsAMN9:18amAGRIMINBell Potter Unearthed Conference PresentationAMP7:34amAMP2020 Full Year Investor reportAMP7:33amAMP2020 Full Year Investor presentationAMP7:33amAMPAMP reports FY20 results and portfolio review updateAMP7:33amAMPAppendix 4EASM9:36amAUSSTRATMProduces Rare Earth Permanent Magnets at KIRAMASX9:03amASX2021 Half-Year Results Market ReleaseASX9:03amASXAppendix 4D and 2021 Half-Year Financial StatementsATU9:41amSuspension from Official QuotationATX9:41amAMPLIAInvestor Update - February 2021BD18:27amBARD1 LIFEOutstanding SubB2M Ovarian Cancer Test DataBIL8:19amICORECASHComponents of DistributionsBKT8:17amBLACKROCKPOSCO Equity Investment Agreements SignedBPH8:17amBPH ENERGYPEP 11 Joint Venture Statement of ClarificationBPM9:52amBPM MINDrilling Underway at Nepean ProjectCEL9:20amCHAL EXP200m Wide Intercepts Continue to Increase Scale at HualilanCPN9:18amCASPINYarawindah Brook Project - Exploration UpdateCQE8:18amCHSOCINFRAHY21 Results PresentationCQE8:15amCHSOCINFRAHY21 Results AnnouncementCQE8:14amCHSOCINFRAAppendix 4DCRS9:17amCAPRICEDRILLING UNDERWAY AT THE HIGH-GRADE ISLAND GOLD PROJECTCVL8:16amCIVMEC1H2021 Media ReleaseCVL8:15amCIVMECFY2021 Financial Statement for Half YearCVL8:15amCIVMECAppendix 4DCXO9:39amCORE EXPHigh Grade Lithium Assays to Strengthen Finniss ResourceCZL9:15amCONS ZINCTrading HaltDCX8:16amDISCOVEXAEROMAG SURVEY GENERATES NEW Au AND Ni TARGETS AT EDJUDINADEX9:30amDUKEEXPLORArea of Copper and Silver Mineralisation more than doublesDM18:16amDESERTMLExploration Update - Q1 Field SeasonDOW8:38amDOWNER EDIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDYL9:31amD YELLOWInfill Drilling Supporting DFS Commences at TumasEM28:17amEAGLE MMLEarly Exercise of Unlisted Options Raises $1.3 MillionEMT9:36amEMETALSTHE RAJ DELIVERS EXCEPTIONAL TANTALUM RESULTSEOF8:26amECOFIBREInvestor Presentation 1H FY21EOF8:22amECOFIBREAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsEQE9:29amEQUUS LTDHigh-Grade Gold-Silver Results at PegasoFYI9:04amFYI RESJoint Pilot Plant Trial Delivers Outstanding ResultsGAS9:51amSTATE GASReids Dome Production Testing UpdateGLL9:50amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Gas Production UpdateGNC9:24amGRAINCORPAGM PresentationGNC9:10amGRAINCORPAGM Managing Director and CEO's AddressGNC9:07amGRAINCORPAGM Chairman's AddressGNC8:58amGRAINCORPGrainCorp provides FY21 earnings guidanceGUD9:58amG.U.D.Results Briefing and Webcast - Half Year 31 December 2020GUD9:31amG.U.D.Half Yearly Report and AccountsHGO8:21amHILLGROVEEntitlement Offer Closes OversubscribedHRZ9:32amHORIZONHorizon To Retain And Advance Nimbus Silver-Zinc ProjectIBG8:17amIRONB ZINCCitronen Project - Exploration TargetICT9:17amICOLLEGEHalf Year Results PresentationICT9:12amICOLLEGEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIHL8:39amINHEALTHIHL appoints EAS Advisors LLC to facilitate US listingINA9:11amINGENIAIngenia Communities secures Clean Energy Finance CorporationINF8:16amINF LITHIBattchain Consortium EUR1.2B Application for Recovery FundsISE8:20amIENHNCDCSHComponents of DistributionsIYL8:21amIYIELDPLUSComponents of DistributionsLEG8:13amLEGENDMawson Met Tests Produce Premium Ni and Cu ConcentratesLSF8:55amL1 LS FUNDL1 LONG SHORT FUND LTD - DIVIDEND REINVESTMENT PLANLSF8:45amL1 LS FUNDAppendix 4D and Interim ReportLTR8:16amLIONTOWNLiontown appoints new CEO & MDM2R8:18amMIRAMARHigh-grade gold at Gidji upgrades targetsMAG8:53amMAGMATICDrilling recommences at Wellington NorthMAT9:58amMATSA RESDrilling Identifies 2.4KM Gold Trend Lake Rebecca ProjectMDC9:22amMEDLABMedlab Receives Positive Depression Trial Prelim ResultsMFG9:08amMAG FINC2021 Interim Results BriefingMFG9:07amMAG FINC2021 Interim Results AnnouncementMFG9:05amMAG FINCAppendix 4D and 2021 Interim ResultsMSB9:29amMESOBLASTMesoblast Phase 3 Chronic Low Back Pain ResultsMTB8:16amMT BURGESSClarification re 10 February 2021 announcementNAM8:17amNAMOI COTResignation of CEO and appointment of interim acting CEONCM8:40amNEWCRESTFY21 Half Year Results - Briefing BookNCM8:39amNEWCRESTFY21 Half Year Results - PresentationNCM8:38amNEWCRESTAnnual Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves StatementNCM8:36amNEWCRESTHalf Year Results FY21NCM8:34amNEWCRESTAppendix 4D and Financial ReportNML9:39amDiamond drilling starts at St Arnaud Gold Project, VictoriaPDI8:19amPREDICTIVEHIGH GRADE DRILL RESULTS EXTEND BANKAN CK DISCOVERY TO NORTHPOD8:17amPODIUMDrilling recommences at Parks ReefRGL9:41amRIVERSGOLDQueen Lapage 3D seismic survey reveals multiple shear zonesRHY9:06amRHYTHM BIORhythm Expands ColoSTAT Clinical Trial To Tenth SiteRNU9:07amRENASCORFirst Stage Offtake Qualification of 2/3 of PSG ProductionROG9:24amRED SKYROG Completes Acquisition of Killanoola Licence from BeachSLZ9:34amSULTANVeining and Sulphides in Drilling at Tucklan ProjectSPN9:48amSPARC TECHGraphene improves absorption of PFAS contaminantsSPQ9:37amSUPERIORStage 2 drilling strengthens Steam Engine LodeSVL9:44amSILVERMINETrading HaltSZL9:13amSEZZLE INCSezzle Signs US$250M Receivables Warehouse FacilityTA18:23amTRANSURBANTransurban 1H21 Investor PresentationTA18:22amTRANSURBANTransurban 1H21 ResultsTA18:21amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4D and 1H21 Interim ReportTCL8:10amTRANSURBANTransurban 1H21 Investor PresentationTCL8:07amTRANSURBANTransurban 1H21 ResultsTCL8:05amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4D and 1H21 Interim ReportTLS8:19amTELSTRATelstra announces changes to retail store networkTLS8:04amTELSTRATelstra builds momentum through 1H21TLS7:59amTELSTRAHalf Year Accounts - year ended 31 December 2020TMH9:26amTHEMRKTHLDSuccessful pilot launch of Business TV streaming networkTOE9:19amTORO ENERGWiluna Uranium Project Studies ContinueURW8:19amUNIBALWESTURW 2020 Full-Year ResultsVKA9:56amVIKINGMINEVIKING IDENTIFIES EXCEPTIONALLY HIGH-GRADES IN FACE SAMPLESVTG8:34amVITA GROUPVita Group Market UpdateVUL8:17amVULCAN ECleansing ProspectusWEF8:19amWEAWESFINURW 2020 Full-Year ResultsWEH8:20amWEA FINANCURW 2020 Full-Year ResultsWEN8:19amWEST UKEURURW 2020 Full-Year ResultsWOO9:37amWOOBOARDWOO Capital Raise from Sophisticated Investors


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

*Thursday Feb 11th Afternoon*



CodeTimeNameHeadingA4N4:04pmALPHA HPAPresentation to InvestorsAER1:54pmAEERISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAHF12:25pmAUSDAIRYCompletion of sale of Drumborg FarmALY12:47pmALCHEMYRESEarn In Completed on Lachlan TenementsAU13:13pmTHE AGENCYReinstatement to Official QuotationAU13:13pmTHE AGENCYASX Update - Financial Position and Related MattersBMN10:05amBANNERMANPlacementBNZ10:06amBENZMININGAssays confirm the discovery of 2 new trends at EastmainBSM1:52pmBASSMETALSExploration updateCOB1:17pmCOBALT BLUPilot Trial - Calcine testwork underwayCXU11:58amCAULDRONCauldron Gains Approval to Test High Quality TargetsCXZ12:08pmCONNEXIONAppendix 4D & Half Yearly Financial StatementsCZN1:38pmCORAZONLynn Lake Drilling CommencesEGG11:37amENEROHalf Year Results Announcement and PresentationEGG11:36amENEROHalf Year Report and Financial StatementsFFI3:13pmF.F.I.HOLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGGX2:00pmGAS2GRIDResponse to Price QueryLPI10:23amLITHPOWINTLPI Commences its Greenbushes Lithium Exploration ProgramLSX10:44amLION SELCTPani Valuation and UpdateMMR9:58amMEC RESPEP 11 Joint Venture Statement of ClarificationMQR12:41pmMARQUEECompletion of PlacementNEA11:58amNEARMAPTrading HaltNEA11:31amNEARMAPPause in TradingPAF1:06pmPMASIANAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 31 December 2020PGF1:02pmPMGLOBALAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 31 December 2020PUR11:09amPURSUITMINAirborne EM Survey to Commence on Warrior PGE-Ni-Cu ProjectSGI10:58amSTEALTHTrading Update - Expected earnings upliftSO44:16pmSALT LAKEProspectusSTC3:57pmSINETECHSinetech to Acquire High-Purity Kaolin ProjectsTEG11:46amTRIANGLEUpdate in Relation to BP Kwinana RefineryTYX10:00amTYRANNAResponse to ASX Price QueryTYX10:00amTYRANNALightning Gossan identified as key target area for drillingWML11:47amWOOMERAStrategic Review of Lithium Projects


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

*Friday 12th February * (Morning)



CodeTimeNameHeadingACU8:18amACUMENTISHalf Year Results - Covering AnnouncementACU8:18amACUMENTISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsADV8:18amARDIDENPickle Lake Gold Project Exploration UpdateAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Letter from Crown on Air NZ capital raiseARF8:17amHY21 Results PresentationARF8:17amHY21 Results AnnouncementARF8:16amAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial ReportAVA9:11amAVA RISKFFT awarded Multi-base Air Force ContractAVH8:17amAVITA MEDAVITA Reports Full Second Quarter 2021 Financial ResultsBBC8:16amBNKBANKINGBNK Group Trading Update 2Q21BBN8:18amBABY BFY21 Half Year Results PresentationBBN8:18amBABY BFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementBBN8:18amBABY BHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBCB9:44amBOWENCOALNew Coking Coal Targets Identified at BMEBOT8:20amBOTANIXBotanix receives A$6.87m R&D Tax Incentive RefundBTI8:29amBAILADORBailador FY21 Half Yearly Results PresentationBTI8:24amBAILADORBailador FY21 Half Yearly Results AnnouncementBTI8:18amBAILADORAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Yearly Financial ReportCAM9:13amCLIME CAPTrading HaltEMU9:30amEMU NLTrading HaltGMA8:17amGENWORTHFY20 Investor PresentationGMA8:17amGENWORTHFY20 Earnings ReleaseGML8:22amGATEWAYMajor New Drilling Campaign Underway at GidgeeHFY9:24amHUBIFYLTDHFY - Half Year Accounts and Appendix 4DHRN9:29amHORIZONGLDGum Creek Gold Project Resource UpdateHUB8:50amHUB24LTDTrading HaltIHL8:46amINHEALTHTrading HaltIKE7:30amIKE GPSikeGPS Q3 FY21 performance updateIMU8:41amIMUGENEImugene Commences Cohort 2 Dosing in Phase 1 PD1-VAXX TrialIPD8:17amIMPEDIMEDAmerican College of Cardiology Accepts SOZO HF AbstractKIN8:17amKIN MININGDispatch of SPP Offer BookletKMD7:41amKATHMANDUTrading UpdateKPG8:16amKELLYPRTNRInvestor Presentation - 1H21 Half Year ResultsKPG8:16amKELLYPRTNRMarket Release - 1H21 Half Year ResultsKPG8:16amKELLYPRTNRHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLCT9:43amLIV CELLResponse to ASX Price QueryLTR8:17amLIONTOWNSignificant new gold-copper assays from drilling at MooraMAH9:27amMACMAHONMAH secures 4yr $220m contract at Deflector underground mineMGR8:43amMIRVAC GRPMGR 1H21 Property CompendiumMGR8:40amMIRVAC GRPMGR 1H21 Additional InformationMGR8:39amMIRVAC GRPMGR 1H21 Results PresentationMGR8:37amMIRVAC GRPMPT 1H21 Interim ReportMGR8:32amMIRVAC GRPMGR 1H21 Interim Results AnnouncementMGR8:29amMIRVAC GRPAppendix 4DNTU9:36amNTH MINSTrading HaltNVX9:31amNOVONIXNEW 5 YEAR R&D SPONSORSHIP SIGNED WITH DALHOUSIE UNIVERSITYRCE9:44amRECCE LTDFurther Encouraging COVID Results at DohertySGM9:32amSIMS METALAcquisition of Certain Assets of Alumisource CorporationSHN9:20amSUNSHGOLDOption to Acquire Ravenswood West ProjectSKI8:18amSPARK INFRTransGrid Funding UpdateSNG9:28amSIRENGOLDSiren Continues Drilling Success at ReeftonSP38:25amSPECTURSP3 Signs Emergency Response Beacons Sales ContractSPL9:45amSTARPHARMAStarpharma signs DEP ADC Research Agreement with MSDTD19:07amTALI DIGITrading HaltTIE9:36amTIETTOTietto Hits 25 g/t Au within 6m at 6.27 g/t Au at AGTKL8:15amTRAKA RESDrillhole intersections at the Mt Cattlin Gold ProjectTMX8:17amTERRAINGround Geophysics & Mapping Refines Targeting MatrixWML9:34amWOOMERAMt Venn JV Update - Chapman's Reward RC DrillingXPL9:04amXPLOREWLTHTrading Halt


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

*Friday 12th Feb Afternoon*



CodeTimeNameHeading88E9:58am88 ENERGYProposed issue of Securities - 88E88E9:58am88 ENERGYPlacement to Raise $12.0 million and Board ChangesAKG2:55pmACADEMIESHalf Year AccountsATC9:49amALTECH CHEPre-Feasibility Study - HPA Battery Materials Coating PlantAXI1:03pmAXIOMIntention to Seek Shareholder Approval Return of CapitalAXI12:40pmAXIOMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBCN11:32amBEACON MINBeacon to Pay DividendCAZ11:19amCAZALY RESWML: Mt Venn JV Update - Chapman's Reward RC DrillingCIM10:32amCIMICCIMICS UGL TO BE AWARDED $1.5BN COUNTRY REGIONAL NETWORKCRL12:37pmCOMETCleansing ProspectusCWN2:22pmCROWNRevised Crown Melbourne Operating ConditionsDMC10:01amDESGNMLKCOCEO Address at Extraordinary General MeetingDYL1:04pmD YELLOWNova JV - Barking Gecko Drilling UpdateEDE9:52amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - First Waste Transfer Station ProjectEGR9:51amECOGRAFInvestor Presentation and Business UpdateEGR9:51amECOGRAFEGR Successfully Completes A$54.6m Institutional PlacementFFG3:59pmFATFISHTrading HaltFFG3:12pmFATFISHPause in TradingFPL10:11amFREMONTPETTrey production exceeds 90 BOPD on first workerFSI11:39amFLAGSHIPFSI Appendix 4D StatementHUB1:55pmHUB24LTDResults of Xplore Share and Options Meetings 12 February 202ICI3:59pmICANDYTrading HaltICI3:11pmICANDYPause in TradingLLO1:09pmLION ONEQ2 2021 Financial StatementsMSV10:57amMITCH SERVQuarterly Investor UpdateNST1:02pmNTH STARImplementation of SchemeNWH4:25pmNRWHOLDLTDExtension of Offer Period for Primero Takeover BidNXE5:10pmNEWENERGYSettlement of Disputes with ArenaRLC11:14amREEDYLCBurracoppin Magnetite Deposit in WASPL9:45amSTARPHARMAStarpharma signs DEP ADC Research Agreement with MSDTAS10:01amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - First Waste Transfer Station ProjectTCO4:29pmTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities ReportTCO4:28pmTRANSMETROAppendix 4C - quarterlyTWD12:20pmTAMAWOODAppendix 4DWHA12:24pmWATTLEWattle Health Acquires Remaining 20% of Little InnoscentsWMI12:52pmWAM MICROJanuary 2021 Investment UpdateXPL1:34pmXPLOREWLTHResults of Scheme Meetings


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

*Monday Morning 15th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADD8:23amADAVALEGeological Team Mobilised For Next Phase of ExplorationADY9:18amADMIRALTYMariposa Project Financing Framework Agreement SignedAGC9:02amAGCLTDDrilling commenced at Achilles 3 gold base-metal targetAHF9:07amAUSDAIRYResults of Security Purchase PlanALU8:17amALTIUM LTDInvestor Presentation Half Year FY21ALU8:17amALTIUM LTDAltium Pivot to the Cloud with Growing Momentum for StrongerALU8:16amALTIUM LTDAppendix 4D & Half Year AccountsAMS8:23amATOMOSAtomos 1H FY21 Investor PresentationAMS8:23amATOMOSAtomos Appendix 4DAMS8:22amATOMOSAtomos 1H FY21 ResultsANP9:04amANTISENSEANP meeting with US FDA granted for ATL1102 in DMDAOP8:14amAPOLLOCONSGeotechnical drilling opens new gold zones at RebeccaAOU9:23amAUROCH MININTERSECTIONS OF OVER 5% Ni EXTEND MINERALISATION AT NEPEANAQI9:26amALICANTOAQI secures historic high grade silver project in SwedenARL8:12amARDEARESGNCP High Grade Resource - 60 million tonnes at 1.0% nickelAUK8:19amAUMAKE LTDTrading UpdateAZJ8:20amAURIZONAppendix 4DAZJ8:20amAURIZONAurizon announces Half Year FY2021 ResultsBD19:41amBARD1 LIFEExcellent SubB2M Breast Cancer Test DataBEN8:51amBEN ADE BKInterim Results PresentationBEN8:50amBEN ADE BKInterim Results AnnouncementBEN8:36amBEN ADE BKAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportBPT8:54amBEACHBeach Energy FY21 Half Year Results PresentationBPT8:49amBEACHBeach Energy FY21 Half Year ResultsBPT8:46amBEACHInterim Report for the half year ended 31 December 2020BPT8:17amBEACHEnterprise Success Delivers Material 2P Reserve BookingCAI8:16amCALIDUSRESDrilling extends mineralisation 250m below ResourceCAN8:24amCANN GROUPCann investor updateCAN8:23amCANN GROUPCann executes agreement to acquire Satipharm businessCAN8:16amCANN GROUPCann provides revenue updateCCL8:15amCC AMATILCCEP Increases Offer PriceCEN8:56amCONTACT ENDividend/Distribution - CENCEN8:35amCONTACT ENTrading HaltCEN8:19amCONTACT ENCleansing NoticeCEN8:16amCONTACT ENContact to build Tauhara power station, raise $400m equityCEN7:30amCONTACT ENJanuary 2021 Operating ReportCOE8:18amCOOPERHalf Year Results PresentationCOE8:18amCOOPERHalf Year Results AnnouncementCOE8:17amCOOPERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCPH9:36amCRESOCPH enters Pakistan with $2.5m Distribution DealCQR8:34amCHRETAILRTAppendix 4DCVV8:18amCARAVELMINProject Update - Caravel Copper ProjectCWN8:22amCROWNSenior Executive ChangesCZL9:12amCONS ZINCPresentation - Targeting 100% on-site processing by Q2 2021CZL9:11amCONS ZINCCZL Placement to finish wholly owned plantCZN8:15amCORAZONSouth Pipe target drilling approvedDCC9:50amDIGITALXBitcoin and Digital Asset Funds Management UpdateDGO9:55amDRUMMONDYEV Drilling ResultsDW89:10amDIGITALWINWINEDEPOT partners with VivinoECS8:18amECSBOTANICMurray Meds signs European cannabis oil supplyEMN8:15amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly MD&A for the Three Months ended 31-12-2020EMN8:15amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly Financial Statements - 3 Months ended 13-12-2020ENR8:12amENCOUNTERRC Drilling Completed at Lamil Copper-Gold ProjectERA8:30amERAERA 2020 Full Year ResultsERA8:23amERAAnnual Statement of Reserves and ResourcesERA8:21amERAPreliminary Final ReportERL9:49amEMPIRE RESWidespread Cu,Au,Ni Mineralisation in AC Drilling - YuinmeryEXR8:22amELIXIR NRG2021 Work ProgramFEX8:24amFENIX RESUpdate on maiden shipment of Iron Ridge productFID8:19amFIDUCIANGPFiducian (FID) Investor Presentation H1 2020-21 ResultsFID8:19amFIDUCIANGPHalf Yearly Results and Financial Report (incl Appendix 4D)GEV9:42amGLOBENEVENTrading HaltGGX9:56amGAS2GRIDPause in TradingGMD8:13amGEN MINSWide Zones of Continuous Gold Mineralisation at ClarkGO28:16amGO2PEOPLEVCS Unfair Preference Claim - Liquidators LitigationGPT8:57amGPT2020 Annual Result & 2H 2020 Distribution of 13.2cpsGPT8:54amGPTAppendix 3CGPT8:46amGPTAppendix 4E - GPT Management Holdings LimitedGPT8:45amGPTAppendix 4E - The GPT GroupGRV8:12amGREENVALE$1.5m Program Starts At Alpha Torbanite ProjectGTR9:09amGTI RESNiagara RC Drill Results & Four New Licences GrantedHFY8:30amHUBIFYLTDHFY acquires QLD telco database from NethosterHLX8:16amHELIXNSW Projects Exploration UpdateIPL8:52amINCITEC PV1H FY21 Business and Performance UpdateIXR9:52amIONICRARETrading HaltJBH8:29amJB HI-FIResults Presentation - 2021 Half Year ResultsJBH8:22amJB HI-FICompany Announcement - 2021 Half Year ResultsJBH8:17amJB HI-FIAppendix 4D and Financial Report - 2021 Half YearKIN8:16amKIN MININGNew Drilling Program at CGP Targets Resource and DiscoveriesKTA8:15amKRAKATOAKrakatoa Awarded Highly Prized Mt Clere Rare Earths ELsLCY8:18amLEGACYIRONRevised resource at Mt Celia gold projectLGP8:22amLITTLEGRNShare Purchase Plan Offer BookletLIC9:47amLIFESTYLEHalf-year results presentationLIC9:43amLIFESTYLEHalf-year results releaseLIC9:24amLIFESTYLEAppendix 4DLPD8:21amLEPIDICOAll Environmental Permits issued for Phase 1 ProjectLSR9:45amLODESTARTrading HaltLV19:05amLIVEVLIMLV1 February 2021 Investor PresentationMAU8:17amMAGNET RES2D seismic results show 1.5km depth continuity at HN9MQG8:59amMACQ GROUPMCN5 Initial ProspectusMQG8:58amMACQ GROUPMCN5 Launch AnnouncementMRD8:12amMOUNT RIDWork Programs commence at Weld RangeMXR8:54amMAXIMUSHIGH-GRADE INTERCEPTS AND MINERALISATION EXTENSION - REDBACKNEA8:59amNEARMAPNearmap responds to erroneous short seller reportNEA8:44amNEARMAPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNEU9:36amNEURENSuccessful Phase 1 trial for Neuren's NNZ-2591NOX9:12amNOXOPHARMLuPIN Survival Outcome Confirmed by Conference PresentationNVU9:13amNANOVEUExclusive UK Distribution AgreementNWM9:47amNORWESTMINTrading HaltOBM8:13amORABANDAAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerORE9:30amOROCOBREMinor damage from recent earthquake near NarahaORN9:31amORION MINOrion secures major Okiep copper district databaseP2P8:56amP2P TRPTOutcome of Second Meeting and Execution of DOCAP2P8:55amP2P TRPTDeclaration of Shares and Financial InstrumentsPAA8:53amPHARMAUSTUpdate on Phase IIb Clinical Trial recruitmentPCL9:47amPANCONTTrading HaltPEX9:43amPEEL MNGStrong May Day Intercepts and Southern Nights ExtensionsPRL9:45amPROVINCETrading HaltQPM8:18amQLDPACIFICSuccessful Pilot Plant CampaignRDN9:22amRAIDEN RESCompletion of Pilbara Gold and Nickel portfolio acquisitionRDS8:15amREDSTONEPlanning Commenced for Copper Exploration at West MusgraveRNU9:17amRENASCORSA Govt. grants reduced royalty rate for SiviourRTR8:19amRUMBLESignificant Widths of Copper at Camel Hump ProspectSGC9:45amSACGASCOTrading HaltSTO8:43amSANTOSAnnual Reserves Statement and expected impairmentSTX8:13amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUV8:43amSUVOSTRATDrilling Completed at PittongSVL9:56amSILVERMINEProposed issue of Securities - SVLSVL9:55amSILVERMINEPLACEMENT TO RAISE $30 MILLIONSWM9:21amSEVENWESTSeven West Media and Google strike long-term partnershipSWM8:29amSEVENWESTPresentation of Half Year ResultsSWM8:26amSEVENWESTInterim Results AnnouncementSWM8:24amSEVENWESTAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportSXY9:41amSENEXNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormTAO8:37amTAO COMMODTAO to Explore Commercialization of Titanium Metal PowderTYM9:53amTYMLEZPause in tradingTYR8:16amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 48 - Week Ended 12 February 2021VPR8:22amVOLT POWERVolt Secures $1.3m Wescone Claim SettlementVTI8:55amVISIONTECHTrading HaltVUL9:02amVULCAN EAcquisition to consolidate strategic license holdingXAM9:09amXANADUMINEGold-Rich High-Grade Zone extended at KharmagtaiXST9:46amXSTATETrading HaltZLD8:13amZELIRATHERStrategic Transition and Executive Changes


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

*Monday 15th Feb Pre-Close 3.55 pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAHY11:18amASALEOResponse to Media SpeculationAIS11:43amAERISRESADDITIONAL COPPER HEDGING FOR TRITTONANO2:20pmADVNANOTEKAppendix 4DAO13:31pmASSETOWLPause in TradingCIM10:06amCIMICCIMIC ENTERS INTO SALE AGREEMENT FOR MIDDLE EAST INVESTMENTDOU1:09pmDOUUGHResponse to ASX Price & Volume QueryEGY2:19pmENERGYTECHEGY Convertible Note issueFFG12:13pmFATFISHResponse to ASX Price & Volume QueryFFT1:37pmFFT GROUPResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryFFT10:33amFFT GROUPPause in TradingFGO11:07amFARGO ENTResponse to ASX Price & Volume QueryFGO10:48amFARGO ENTPause in TradingFSG11:07amFIELD SOLUFSG 5G Spectrum Allocation - Rural Regional and RemoteGBZ10:33amGBMRESOURCNon-Binding Agreement to Acquire Twin Hills Gold ProjectGGX10:00amGAS2GRIDTrading HaltGGX9:56amGAS2GRIDPause in TradingHIT12:20pmHITECH GRPH1FY2021 Results SummaryHIT12:16pmHITECH GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHMY1:46pmHARMONEYPaul Lahiff appointed as Independent Non-Executive DirectorHRN10:02amHORIZONGLDGum Creek Geological ReviewICI12:13pmICANDYICI to sell iCandy Digital for A$4.8millionIOU1:03pmIOUPAYResponse to ASX Price QueryIOU11:42amIOUPAYTrading HaltIOU10:56amIOUPAYPause in TradingIP11:43pmINPAYTECHResponse to ASX Price QueryMCL1:59pmMIGHTY CMighty Craft signs new binding term sheet with SparkkeMEB11:46amMEDIBIOLTDUnderwritten Share Purchase Plan UpdateMFD1:39pmMAYFIELDAnnual Report to shareholdersNOV2:13pmNOVATTIResponse to ASX Price QueryOCC10:50amORTHOCELLOrthocell receives new US patent for CelGroOEX2:46pmOILEX LTDTrading HaltOEX12:38pmOILEX LTDPause in tradingROG12:13pmRED SKYRed Sky Appoints Reservoir EngineerSKY10:05amSKYMETALSExploration UpdateSVL9:56amSILVERMINEProposed issue of Securities - SVLTIN12:32pmTNT MINESINVESTOR PRESENTATION - EUREKA & WARRIEDAR GOLD PROJECTSTNR12:55pmTORIANMt Stirling Assays Uncover New Gold Mineralised ZoneTYM10:39amTYMLEZTROEF Consortium Agreement Receives Funding ApprovalVEF3:52pmVDETHIBONDPause in TradingVKA10:02amVIKINGMINEVIKING MINES INVESTOR PRESENTATION ON FIRST HIT PROJECT


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

*Tuesday Morning 16th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading5GN8:46am5G NETWORK5GN Selected in SA Government PanelADH8:32amADAIRSADH 1H FY2021 Results PresentationADH8:31amADAIRSADH 1H FY2021 Results AnnouncementADH8:29amADAIRSADH 1H FY2021 Appendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportAGR8:37amAGUIA RESOutstanding Metallurgical Test Results From Andrade CopperALK9:31amALKANESan Antonio Resource Est. Pushes Tomingley Ext. over 1.1m OzALY9:18amALCHEMYRESStructural Review Outlines Priority Targets at KaronieANN7:30amANSELLHalf Year Accounts - PresentationANN7:30amANSELLHalf Year Accounts - AnnouncementANN7:30amANSELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAO18:01amASSETOWLResponse to ASX Price QueryAQR9:27amAPNCONREITHalf Year Financial Results PresentationAQR9:24amAPNCONREITHalf Year Financial Results AnnouncementAQR9:19amAPNCONREITAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportARB9:41amARB CORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsARE9:38amARGONAUTMurdie Project - Gravity Survey and Drilling TargetsASO9:38amASTONMINDrilling Program Update for Edleston Gold Project, OntarioAZS9:14amAZURE MINSAndover Ni-Cu Project Drilling UpdateAZY8:13amANTIPA MINDrilling of New Targets Deliver Significant Au IntersectionsBHP8:15amBHP GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBRG9:18amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2020 - Investor PresentationBRG8:18amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2020 - Investor PresentationBRG8:18amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2020 - Report AnnouncementBRG8:16amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2020 - Appendix 4DBSX9:17amBLACKSTONEKing Snake strikes massive sulfide Nickel at Ta Khoa ProjectCAN8:59amCANN GROUPTrading HaltCDA9:47amCODANAcquisition AnnouncementCHN8:11amCHALICEMore Positive Results from Metallurgical Testwork at JulimarCL18:17amCLASSClass - 1H21 Investor Presentation & CEO CommentaryCL18:17amCLASSClass Releases 1H21 Results, acquisition of ReckonDocsCL18:16amCLASSCL1 - 1H21 Appendix 4D & Half Year ReportCLZ8:11amCLASSICMINInfill Drilling ResultsCWN9:09amCROWNNSW ILGA Inquiry - UpdateCWX8:09amCARAWINERIU Explorers Conference PresentationDCN8:11amDACIANGOLDMcKenzie Well Maiden Mineral ResourceDEG9:37amDEGREYFurther metallurgical testwork confirms high gold recoveriesDHG8:50amDOMAINHalf Year Accounts-Appendix 4DDRE8:12amDREDNOUGHTSignificant Soil Anomalies Along Lawrence's CorridorDYL9:28amD YELLOWTrading HaltELO8:18amELMOSFTWREELO - 1H21 Results PresentationELO8:18amELMOSFTWREELO - releases 1H21 Financial ResultsELO8:18amELMOSFTWREELO - Appendix 4D and Half year Financial StatementsEMU9:53amEMU NLPlacement to Sophisticated and Professional InvestorsFEL9:31amFE LIMITEDTrading HaltG889:18amMILEDrilling to recommence at Golden Mile's Benalla ProjectGAL8:40amGALILEOGalileo Mining RIU Conference Presentation February 2021GGG9:40amGREENLANDKvanefjeld Project Public Consultation UpdateGOR8:13amGOLDROAD2021 Annual Investor Strategy PresentationGOR8:13amGOLDROADGruyere 3 Year Outlook and 2021 Guidance & Growth StrategyGOR8:13amGOLDROAD2020 Annual Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves StatementsGWA8:15amGWA GROUPFY21 Half Year Results Media ReleaseGWA8:15amGWA GROUPFY21 Half Year Results PresentationGWA8:14amGWA GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHCH9:39amHOT CHILIRIU Explorers PresentationHLX9:25amHELIXTrading HaltHPP9:42amHEALTHPPGLHPP COMPLETES FURTHER CO-INVESTMENT IN LAVVA WITH S2GHRZ9:41amHORIZONExcellent Drilling Results from Jacques Find Gold ProjectIFT7:46amINFRATILInfratil 2021 Investor DayIGN8:15amIGNITEAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerIMA9:37amIMAGE RESMarket GuidanceINA9:54amINGENIA1H21 Results PresentationINA9:53amINGENIAMedia Release 1H21 ResultsINA9:52amINGENIA1H21 Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsINF9:24amINF LITHITrading HaltINR8:56amIONEERioneer and Caterpillar sign memorandum of understandingIOU9:13amIOUPAYTrading HaltIPT9:41amIMPACT MINMultiple Drill Targets Identified at ApsleyIVR9:25amINVESTIGATMore high-grade results from Paris Silver ProjectKIN8:13amKIN MININGRIU Fremantle Explorers Conference - PresentationKKO9:21amKINETIKOPilot Production Well Workover Successfully CompletedLCD9:20amLATCONSOLDCompletion of the Andy Well and Gnaweeda Project AcquisitionM2R8:11amMIRAMARSale of Garden Gully ProjectMDI9:38amRIU Conference PresentationMEZ7:33amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for January 2021MHC8:14amMANHATTANAircore Discovers New Gold ZoneMHK8:11amMETALHAWKInvestor PresentationMIO9:01amMACARTHURMFeasibility Study Update - appoints leading consultantsMNB9:24amMINBOS RESTrading HaltMNY9:39amMONEY31H FY21 Financial ResultsMNY9:31amMONEY3Appendix 4D and Half Year AccountsMOQ8:14amMOQLIMITEDInvestor Presentation H1FY21MOQ8:14amMOQLIMITEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMVL9:18amMARVELGOLDMarvel Assessing Options for Chilalo Graphite ProjectNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2021 First Quarter Trading UpdateNEU9:23amNEURENNeuren adds Prader-Willi syndrome to NNZ-2591 pipelineNIC9:52amNICKLMINESIndependent Expert's Report re additional 10% Angel InterestNML9:06amNavarre to divest non-core Black Range ProjectNOX9:47amNOXOPHARMAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportNTU9:50amNTH MINSA$20 Million PlacementNVA9:45amNOVA MINPause in TradingNXM8:12amNEXUS MINSExploration UpdateRBL8:19amREDBUBBLEInvestor Presentation - Half Year Report and AccountsRBL8:19amREDBUBBLEInvestor Update - Half Year Report and AccountsRBL8:19amREDBUBBLEHalf Year Report and AccountsRCE9:20amRECCE LTDFiona Stanley Hospital Phase I/II Clinical Trial AgreementRDN9:25amRAIDEN RESRaiden options exploration copper-cobalt project in SerbiaRHP8:16amRHIPE LTD1H FY21 Results SummaryRHP8:16amRHIPE LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRKN7:32amRECKONSale of Reckon Docs BusinessRKN7:31amRECKONInvestor Roadshow PresentationRKN7:31amRECKONSummary of Financial ResultsRKN7:30amRECKON2020 Financial ReportRKN7:30amRECKONAppendix 4ESGF8:18amSGFLEETHalf Year Results Investor PresentationSGF8:18amSGFLEETHalf Year Results AnnouncementSGF8:17amSGFLEETHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSGM8:27amSIMS METAL1HFY21 Results ReleaseSGM8:25amSIMS METAL1HFY21 Results PresentationSGM8:20amSIMS METALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSPA9:06amSPACETALKH1 FY21 Results PresentationSPA9:03amSPACETALKH1 FY21 Results Media ReleaseSPA8:58amSPACETALKAppendix 4D Half-Year Report and AccountsSPQ9:31amSUPERIORResponse to ASX Appendix 3Y QuerySRG8:12amSRGGLOBAL$150m Multi-Disciplinary Services Contract Awarded with FMGSRI8:14amSIPA RESMurchison Gold Project Doubles Through AcquisitionSTK8:10amSTRICKLANDDoolgunna Exploration UpdateSUD8:19amSUDAZelira Therapeutics Feasibility Study UpdateTDO8:51am3D OILVIC/P74 Prospective Resource EstimatesTGR9:11amTASSAL GRP1H21 TGR Q & A Market BriefingTGR9:09amTASSAL GRP1H21 TGR results - investor relations presentationTGR9:08amTASSAL GRP1H21 TGR Results - Media ReleaseTGR9:03amTASSAL GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTI19:16amTOMBADORUpdated Company Presentation - February 2021TKM8:40amTREKMETExtensive multi-element arsenic anomaly defined at PincunahTLX8:14amTELIXPHARMCzech Republic Grants National Authorisation for TLX591 KitTMG8:12amTRIGG MINSignificant Exploration Target at Lake Throssell SOP ProjectVML9:01amVITALMETALVital Commences Drilling to Define Mine Plan at NechalachoVOR8:33amVORTIVLIMCorporate UpdateVRT8:35amVIRTUSAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Report 31 December 2020VXR9:43amVENTUREXTrading HaltYRL9:33amYANDALInvestor Presentation - Corporate UpdateZEO9:40amZEOTECHZeolite Pilot Plant Program Commences


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

*Tuesday Afternoon 16th Feb*



CodeTimeNameHeadingASP12:28pmASPERMONTResponse to ASX Price QueryAUC1:51pmCorporate Presentation RIU Explorers ConferenceAZS1:19pmAZURE MINSPresentation - RIU Explorers ConferenceBET10:17amBETMAKTECHTrading HaltBET10:01amBETMAKTECHPause in TradingCAM10:12amCLIME CAPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCAM10:12amCLIME CAPProposed issue of Securities - CAMCAM10:12amCLIME CAPPlacement and SPP AnnouncementCE110:39amCALIMASuspension from Official QuotationCE110:06amCALIMAPause in TradingCEN10:54amCONTACT ENContact $325 million placement fully subscribedCIN11:52amCARLT.INVReport to Shareholders on Half Year ResultsCIN10:46amCARLT.INVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCIO3:05pmCONNECTIOCompletion of Entitlement Offer and Notice of ShortfallCRO2:16pmCIRRALTOResponse to ASX Price QueryDGH1:52pmDESANEHY21 Results GuidanceDTM12:30pmDARTMINSandy Creek Significant Gold MineralisationDUI1:35pmDUIAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report to 31 December 2020EAS3:07pmEASTONHUB24's Offer to Close on 22 February 2021EMU9:53amEMU NLPlacement to Sophisticated and Professional InvestorsFFR10:25amFIREFLY$5.5m Firebird Metals IPO closes early oversubscribedFRM11:36amFARM PRIDEMarket AnnouncementID83:44pmIDENTITIIResponse to ASX Price QueryIHL10:12amINHEALTHIHL-675A in vivo results for Inflammatory Bowel DiseaseIMA10:35amIMAGE RESEarly Retirement of DebtINA9:54amINGENIA1H21 Results PresentationINA9:53amINGENIAMedia Release 1H21 ResultsMBK3:21pmResponse to ASX Price QueryNVA10:29amNOVA MINContinued Expansion of the Korbel Gold DepositNWH12:17pmNRWHOLDLTDNRW to proceed to compulsory acquisition of Primero GroupNWM11:34amNORWESTMINDrilling at Bulgera Intersects High-Grade GoldOEX1:51pmOILEX LTDResponse to ASX Price QueryOEX1:49pmOILEX LTDUpdate Regarding Cambay SettlementONT11:02amSMILES LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPCL10:25amPANCONTPlacementPME10:22amPROMEDICUSPME signs A$31M - 7 year deal with major US Health SystemPYR1:22pmPAYRIGHTResponse to Price QueryRAS2:08pmRAGUSACompany UpdateREZ10:25amRES&EN GRPCommencement of Drilling Operations at Mt Mackenzie ProjectRFX3:20pmREDFLOWResponse to Price QuerySIT9:55amSITE GROUPNew Loan FacilitySIX1:41pmSPRINTEXExtension of Closing DateTD110:19amTALI DIGI$3.85m raised to accelerate the roll out of the global partnTGR12:17pmTASSAL GRP1H21 TGR results - investor relations presentation updatedTOU10:13amTLOUENERGYCarbon NeutralityVEF11:01amVDETHIBONDUpdated PDS InformationZ1P1:18pmZIPCOLTDResponse to ASX Price Query


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 17th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ9:21amARUMA RESDrilling Suggests New Gold Camp at Saltwater Gold ProjectAAR8:39amANGLOWide Zones of Mineralisation Intersected at Mandilla SouthABB8:10amAUSSIEBANDDecember 2020 Half-year results - Investor PresentationABB8:10amAUSSIEBANDDecember 2020 Half-year ResultsABB8:10amAUSSIEBANDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportADI8:54amAPNINDREITHalf Year Financial Results PresentationADI8:51amAPNINDREITHalf Year Financial Results AnnouncementADI8:47amAPNINDREITAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAHY8:14amASALEOEssity Proposal - Scheme Implementation AgreementAHY8:13amASALEOFull Year Results PresentationAHY8:13amASALEOFull Year Results ASX ReleaseAHY8:13amASALEOFull Year Statutory AccountsAQD9:22amAUSQUESTTrading HaltATX8:07amAMPLIAAmplia Initiates Multiple Dose Study of AMP945AVH9:35amAVITA MEDHalf Year Financial Report Form 10-QBAP8:31amBAPCOR LTDH1 FY2021 Results PresentationBAP8:27amBAPCOR LTDH1 FY2021 Results AnnouncementBAP8:17amBAPCOR LTDAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportBDM8:06amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy expands exploration portfolio in BotswanaBET9:54amBETMAKTECHMatt Tripp leads $75m strategic placement into BetMakersBSX9:07amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Minerals Investor Presentation - February 2021BYH9:42amBRYAH RESBryah Retains 70% Share in Manganese JVCAR8:05amCARSALESFY21 Half Year Media ReleaseCAR8:04amCARSALESAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year ReportCDM9:59amCADENCEAppendix 4D Half Year Report to 31 December 2020CHC8:15amCHARTER HGHY21 Results - PresentationCHC8:15amCHARTER HGHY21 Results - Media ReleaseCHC8:15amCHARTER HGAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial StatementsCM89:35amCROWDResponse to ASX Price QueryCNB9:41amCARNABYRESGreater Duchess Copper Gold Project Exploration UpdateCNW8:16amCIRRUS NETInvestor PresentationCNW8:15amCIRRUS NETContinued Growth Drives Record H1CNW8:14amCIRRUS NETApp 4D - Half Year Financial ReportCOL8:30amCOLESGROUP2021 Half Year Results PresentationCOL8:25amCOLESGROUP2021 Half Year Results ReleaseCOL8:16amCOLESGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCTD8:41amCORP TRAV1HFY21 Results PresentationCTD8:40amCORP TRAV1HFY21 Results Announcement & Senior Leadership ChangesCTD8:40amCORP TRAVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCWN9:47amCROWNGaming and Wagering Commission WA - InquiryCWP8:02amCEDARWOODSH1 FY21 Results presentationCWP8:02amCEDARWOODSHalf Year Results AnnouncementCWP8:01amCEDARWOODSAppendix 4DCXO9:36amCORE EXPDrilling Confirms Gold Mineralisation at Bynoe Gold ProjectCYM8:45amCYPRIUMMETRIU Explorers Conference Presentation Feb 2021DMP8:10amDOMINOSHalf Year 2021 Media ReleaseDMP8:10amDOMINOSHalf Year 2021 Market PresentationDMP8:10amDOMINOSAppendix 4D FY2021EBO7:32amEBOSShareholders ReportEBO7:32amEBOSNZX Distribution NoticeEBO7:32amEBOSNZX Results AnnouncementEBO7:31amEBOSInvestor PresentationEBO7:31amEBOSHalf Year Results Media ReleaseEBO7:31amEBOSASX Appendix 4DEML8:12amEMLPAYMENTFY21 Interim Results Investor PresentationEML8:11amEMLPAYMENTHalf Yearly Reports and AccountsEPM8:09amECLMETALSTransfer of MEL2007-45 (Ivittuut Project) ApprovedERM10:01amEMMERSONNew Primary Gold Zone Intersected at Depth at MauretaniaEVN8:21amEVOLUTIONAnnual Mineral Resources and Reserves StatementEVN8:18amEVOLUTIONFY21 Half Year Financial Results and Interim DividendEVN8:18amEVOLUTIONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFAU9:35amFIRST AUDrilling commencing at Snowstorm -Completion of PlacementFBU7:31amFLETBUILDFletcher Building Ltd 2021 Half Year Results and DividendFZR9:31amFZRIVCORPFZR announces Accelerated Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferFZR9:26amFZRIVCORPTrading HaltGCY8:06amGASCOYNEEarly Exploration Success at TanquerayGEV9:16amGLOBENEVENGEV Corporate Presentation February 2021GEV9:15amGLOBENEVENProposed issue of Securities - GEVGEV9:15amGLOBENEVENCompletion of $6.3 Million PlacementGLV9:43amGLOBALOILGGoshawk Energy Canning Basin Exploration UpdateGMD8:47amGEN MINSExceptional High-Grade Visible Gold Hit at Orient WellGSM8:06amGOLDENSTATMallina Basin - Gold and Lithium Drill Campaigns PlannedGSN9:28amGREATSOUTHRIU Explorers Conference PresentationHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRHDN - 1H FY21 Financial Results PresentationHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRHDN Upgrades FY21 FFO PDS Guidance By 9%HDN7:30amHOMECO DNRAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial ReportHVM8:46amHAPPY VALTrading HaltHZN9:48amHOR OILUnmarketable parcel buy-backHZN9:43amHOR OILAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CHZN9:40amHOR OILCapital Management InitiativesICS9:37amICSGLOBALHalf Year AccountsIVC8:23amINVOCAREInvoCare to recognise Signifcant Expense Items FY20 resultsJDR9:08amJADAR RESDefinitive Agreement for $10M Financing Facility ExecutedKAI8:56amKAIROSMount York Drilling UpdateKTA8:09amKRAKATOAComprehensive Exploration Commenced at Rand Gold ProjectMAN8:08amMANDRK RESMultiple Strong EM Conductors at JimperdingMCP9:12amMCPHERSONMcPhersons 1H21 Results ReleaseMCP9:06amMCPHERSONAppendix 4DMEG8:40amMEGADOMaiden Drilling Program Commences at Chakata Gold ProjectMOE9:35amMOELISAUSFY20 Result PresentationMOE9:29amMOELISAUSFY20 Result AnnouncementMOE9:16amMOELISAUSAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportMR19:34amMONTEMTrading HaltMZZ8:07amMATADORDrilling continues to deliver impressive results at Cape RayNTU9:52amNTH MINSFinal results from 2020 drillingNWL8:43amNETWEALTH1H2021Results PresentationNWL8:37amNETWEALTH1H2021 Results AnnouncementNWL8:36amNETWEALTHHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DOAR8:18amOAR RESHigh Grade Halloysite with Kaolinite Confirmed at GibraltarPEN8:47amPENINSULAPeninsula Commences Trading on the OTCQB Venture MarketPGH9:05amPACT GROUP2021 Half-Year Media ReleasePGH9:04amPACT GROUP2021 Half-Year Results PresentationPGH9:03amPACT GROUP2021 Half-Year Reports and AccountsPIC9:04amPERPEQUITY1H21 Results Summary and HighlightsPIC8:58amPERPEQUITYAppendix 4DPLY8:43amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Studios Partners with Click, LazarBeam and FreshPME9:39amPROMEDICUSDividend/Distribution - PMEPME9:35amPROMEDICUSCompany Announcement - Interim ResultsPME9:33amPROMEDICUSAppendix 4DPPK8:47amPPK GROUPAppendix 4D and Financial Report Half Year 31 Dec 2020PRL9:41amPROVINCEProposed issue of Securities - PRLPRL9:40amPROVINCEIndustrial Minerals and Renewable Green Hydrogen AcquisitionPSQ8:41amPACSMILESInterim Results PresentationPSQ8:37amPACSMILESInterim Results AnnouncementPSQ8:29amPACSMILESAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportPTR9:54amPETRATHERMOutback Goldfields Corp. Commences Drilling in VictoriaPUR9:17amPURSUITMINTrading HaltRDC8:22amREDCAPERedcape Hotel Group Results Presentation 1H21RDC8:21amREDCAPERedcape Hotel Group Half Year 2021 ResultsRDC8:20amREDCAPEAppendix 4D/Interim Accounts RDC and RHTIRDY8:44amREADYTECHHalf Year Results Investor PresentationRDY8:39amREADYTECHHalf Year Results Media ReleaseRDY8:30amREADYTECHAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportRML9:26amRESOLMINTrading HaltROG9:00amRED SKYRed Sky Receives Killanoola Licence TransferRTR8:10amRUMBLEMultiple High-Grade Lead-Zinc-Silver Breccia Zones DiscoverySBM8:24amST.BARBARADecember 2020 Half Year Report and ASX Appendix 4DSFC9:27amSCHAFFERLetter to Shareholders HY21 ResultsSFC9:26amSCHAFFERDividend/Distribution - SFCSFC9:25amSCHAFFERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSHO9:45amSPORTSHExclusive Indonesian partnership with ICON EsportsSUL9:01amSUPARETAIL2021 Half Year Results PresentationSUL8:58amSUPARETAIL2021 Half Year ResultsSUL8:50amSUPARETAILHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTAH8:37amTABCORPHalf year results presentationTAH8:35amTABCORPHalf year results media releaseTAH8:34amTABCORPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportTGA9:44amTHORN GRPThorn Business Finance UpdateTMZ8:39amTHOMSONRESChillagoe Auger Drilling Produces Strong Au, Ag & Cu TargetsTOE8:26amTORO ENERGGold intercepts confirm prospectivity of Golden WaysTRS8:12amREJECTSHOPResults Presentation - 2021 Half Year ResultsTRS8:11amREJECTSHOPCompany Announcement - 2021 Half Year ResultsTRS8:11amREJECTSHOPAppendix 4DTTM9:44amTITANMINDrill Results Further Support Large Scale Gold SystemTWE8:11amTREA WINE2021 Interim Results Investor and Analyst PresentationTWE8:11amTREA WINE2021 Interim Results AnnouncementTWE8:10amTREA WINEAppendix 4D and 2021 Interim ResultsVCD9:09amVICCENTSTVicinity Centres FY21 interim results presentationVCD9:04amVICCENTSTVicinity Centres FY21 interim results announcementVCD8:58amVICCENTSTVicinity Centres Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportVCX9:06amVICINITYFY21 interim results presentationVCX9:00amVICINITYFY21 interim results announcementVCX8:50amVICINITYAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportVMS8:36amVENTUREMINRIU Explorers Conference Presentation - February 2021VRC9:58amVOLTPause in TradingVTI9:11amVISIONTECHInvestor PresentationVTI9:11amVISIONTECHVisioneering receives commitments for A$22m capital raisingWBC8:01amWESTPACWESTPAC 1Q21 UPDATE DISCUSSION PACKWBC8:00amWESTPACWESTPAC 1Q21 UPDATEWCN8:09amWHITECLIFFExploration to Commence Across Reedy South Priority TargetsWEB8:20amWEBJET1H21 Investor presentationWEB8:19amWEBJET1H21 ASX releaseWEB8:19amWEBJETAppendix 4D and Half year financial resultsWHC8:21amWHITEHAVENHalf Year Results PresentationWHC8:20amWHITEHAVENHalf Year Results AnnouncementWHC8:19amWHITEHAVENAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

*Wednesday Close 17th February*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAOU11:22amAUROCH MINLSR: Proposed Acquisition of GoldFellas Pty LtdAQI2:25pmALICANTORIU EXPLORERS PRESENTATIONATR12:08pmASTRONManaging Director AppointmentAUI2:59pmA.U.INVAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report to 31 December 2020BFG11:53amBELL FN GPBFG 2020 Full Year Results PresentationBFG11:50amBELL FN GPBFG 2020 Annual Report and Appendix 4EBPH3:38pmBPH ENERGYTrading HaltBPH2:56pmBPH ENERGYPause in TradingBUY3:45pmBOUNTY OILPause in TradingCAN10:04amCANN GROUPFederal Court orders grantedCDM10:16amCADENCEMedia Release- Record Half Year Profits and Interim DividendCDM10:05amCADENCEDividend/Distribution - CDMCI13:41pmCREDITLResponse to ASX Price QueryCNJ1:26pmCONICO LTDGreenland - Maiden Drill Program and Magnetic SurveyCOR3:59pmETFS CORERemoval from Trading Status - CORECVS11:28amCERVANTESPrimrose Gold UpdateCWN12:25pmCROWNRevised Crown Melbourne Operating Conditions - UpdateDEG1:08pmDEGREYInvestor Presentation - RIU ConferenceDEX2:26pmDUKEEXPLORRIU Explorers Conference PresentationEMP10:05amEMPERORCompletion of Pre-FEED for Judith Gas Field ProjectESE12:29pmESENSELABFurther Update on Research Agreement with Israeli MOHFAR2:32pmFARLukoil Non-Binding Indicative ProposalHXG1:49pmHEXAGONBidder's Statement Off-Market Takeover Bid - Ebony EnergyIOU1:24pmIOUPAYResponse to ASX Aware QueryIXR10:07amIONICRAREIonic Rare Earths Completes $12 Million PlacementKAI11:11amKAIROSRIU Explorers conference presentationKGD11:55amKULACopper Mineralisation identified at Brunswick ProjectLSR11:15amLODESTARNed's Creek Drilling Results and Forward ProgramLSR11:14amLODESTARProposed Acquisition of GoldFellas Pty LtdLSR11:11amLODESTARCapital RaisingLVT1:56pmLIVETILESTrading HaltLVT1:08pmLIVETILESPause in TradingLVT12:20pmLIVETILESRecord multi-million dollar deal with Fortune 100 companyMCP11:21amMCPHERSON1H21 Results Release PresentationMCT1:17pmMETALICITYReconnaissance Drilling Confirms Regional ProspectivityMZZ11:01amMATADORCorrection to ASX announcementMZZ10:18amMATADORPause in TradingNME1:34pmNEX METALSFurther Drilling Results - Kookynie Gold ProjectOAU12:49pmORAGOLDSupplementary Information - First Quarter Activities ReportODM12:18pmODINTrading HaltODM12:01pmODINPause in TradingPCH1:26pmPROP CONAppendix 4C - quarterlyPCH1:21pmPROP CONAppendix 4C - quarterlyPME10:22amPROMEDICUSCEO Interview - 1H21 resultsPRS10:51amPROSPECHDrilling to commence on Zemplin Silver-Lead-Zinc ProspectQVE1:09pmQVEQUITIESAppendix 4D & Half Year Accounts to 31 December 2020RHT2:21pmRESONANCETrading HaltRHT2:13pmRESONANCEPause in TradingSGC12:36pmSACGASCOReinstatement to Official QuotationSGC12:35pmSACGASCOBorba Operations Update and Prospective ResourceSGC10:55amSACGASCOSuspension from Official QuotationUUV2:32pmUUV AQUAResponse to ASX Price QueryVAN1:28pmVANGOMINLSR: Ned's Creek Drilling Results and Forward ProgramVRC10:04amVOLTTrading HaltVUL10:04amVULCAN EAgreement with DuPont to advance Zero Carbon LithiumWQG12:30pmWCM GLOBALInterim Results Update, Dividend and Bonus Options IssueWQG12:30pmWCM GLOBALAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year ResultsXST12:35pmXSTATEReinstatement to Official QuotationXST12:35pmXSTATEBorba Prospective Resource and Operations UpdateXST10:47amXSTATESuspension from Official QuotationZUS4:00pmETFSUSDRemoval from Trading Status - ZUSD


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

*Thursday Morning 18th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading5GG8:12amPENTANETInterim Results Presentation5GG8:11amPENTANETInterim Results Announcement5GG8:11amPENTANETAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportABP8:24amABACUSAbacus HY21 Results PresentationABP8:24amABACUSAbacus HY21 Results AnnouncementABP8:24amABACUSAbacus HY21 Appendix 4D and Financial ReportAFL9:39amAF LEGALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAFL9:19amAF LEGALEntitlement Offer to Raise A$5mAHF10:04amAUSDAIRYEGM - Chairman's AddressAHF10:03amAUSDAIRYExtraordinary General Meeting - PresentationAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsANZ8:09amANZ BANK1Q21 Trading Update & Pillar 3 Support PackANZ8:07amANZ BANKFirst Quarter Trading UpdateAPD8:56amAPN PROPHalf Year Financial Results PresentationAPD8:53amAPN PROPHalf Year Financial Results AnnouncementAPD8:46amAPN PROPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportATR9:20amASTRONDonald Project Ore Reserves Statement UpdateAUK8:25amAUMAKE LTD1H FY21 Results SummaryAUK8:20amAUMAKE LTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAUR8:37amAURISMINEDrilling to Commence at Forrest and Wodger Copper DepositsAVZ8:20amAVZ MINSAVZ Delivers further Positive Drill Results - Manono ProjectBCN10:08amBEACON MINAppendix 4D and 2020 Half Year Financial ReportBGL8:48amBELLEVUEBellevue Gold Stage 1 Feasibility StudyBGL8:45amBELLEVUESignificant discoveries point to further Resource growthBLX8:15amBEACON LTGBLX - Appendix 4D H1 FY2021BPH9:33amBPH ENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryBPM8:18amBPM MINCorporate PresentationBSA8:24amBSA AUSTHY21 Investor PresentationBSA8:19amBSA AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBUY9:12amBOUNTY OILResponse to ASX Price QueryCCL9:46amCC AMATIL2020 Full Year Results PresentationCCL9:43amCC AMATIL2020 Full Year Results (FY20) ASX ReleaseCCL9:41amCC AMATIL2020 Financial and Statutory Reports & Appendix 4ECDA9:25amCODANFY21 half-year investor presentationCDA9:22amCODANHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCEN7:31amCONTACT ENOpening of NZ$75 million Retail OfferCIO9:18amCONNECTIOAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerCOD8:47amCODAMINLTDCoda to Drill Highly Prospective IOCG TargetsCRO9:26amCIRRALTOTrading haltCSL8:22amCSLHalf Year Results Investor PresentationCSL8:22amCSLHalf Year Results AnnouncementCSL8:22amCSLDividend/Distribution - CSLCSL8:21amCSLStatutory Accounts for the Half Year Ended 31 Dec 2020CWN9:31amCROWN2021 Half Year Results - Appendix 4DDOU9:38amDOUUGHDouugh delivers strong growth metrics, 3 months since launchDTL9:05amDATA3DTL Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportDYL9:46amD YELLOWSuccessful Placement of $40.8M to Fund Future GrowthEGN9:21amENGENCOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsELS9:31amELSIGHTResponse to ASX QueryEM29:24amEAGLE MMLTrading HaltEQT9:36amEQUITY TRHalf Year Results PresentationEQT9:35amEQUITY TRHalf Year Results AnnouncementEQT9:34amEQUITY TRAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial StatementsESK8:16amETHERSTACKUS$1.2m deal for Samsung integration activitiesEVZ8:53amEVZ LTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 1H FY2021EXP8:19amEXPERNCECO1H21 Results AnnouncementEXP8:16amEXPERNCECO1H21 Results PresentationEXP8:16amEXPERNCECO1H21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportFAU9:51amFIRST AUNon-Renounceable Pro-Rata Options Rights IssueFEL9:38amFE LIMITED$5.5M Placement Successfully CompletedFHS10:03amFREHIL MINResignation of CEOFIJ8:14amFIJI KAVAFY21 Half Year Financial Results and Appendix 4DFMG10:12amFORTESCUEHalf Year Results to 31 December 2020FMG10:12amFORTESCUEIron Bridge UpdateFMG9:59amFORTESCUEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGBR8:13amGREATBOULDGravity survey highlights regional potential at ArsenalHAS10:18amHASTTECHHAS Launches Fully Underwritten $57.2 Million PlacementHAS9:25amHASTTECHTrading HaltHLX9:49amHELIXInvestor PresentationHLX9:48amHELIX$3m raised to accelerate exploration on Cobar copper projectHPI8:22amHOTELPROPHalf Year Results Announcement - December 2020HPI8:21amHOTELPROPHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DIDA9:26amINDIANARESTrading HaltINF9:39amINF LITHIInfinity Completes Strongly Supported A$15m PlacementIOU10:10amIOUPAYIOU Anchors Expansion with $50 million PlacementIPH8:38amIPHLIMITEDHY21 Investor PresentationIPH8:34amIPHLIMITEDHY21 Results AnnouncementIPH8:29amIPHLIMITEDAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial ReportIRE8:35amIRESSIress FY2020 Investor presentationIRE8:35amIRESSIress FY2020 results ReleaseIRE8:34amIRESSIress Appendix 4E and FY 2020 ResultsIRI8:25amINT RESRCHFY2021 - Half Year Financial Results BriefingIRI8:25amINT RESRCHFY2021 First Half ResultsIRI8:24amINT RESRCHAppendix 4D - FY2021 Half Year Financial ReportJMS8:31amJUPITER MTshipi Declares ZAR1.1 billion H2 DividendKFE9:50amKOGIRONShareholder UpdateKGL10:11amKGLTrading HaltKGL9:44amKGLPause in TradingKLR10:34amKAILIRESOUNew Tenements Applications in Northern TerritoryLIT9:23amLITHIUMAUSLITCF holders pay unpaid capital raising $179kM7T9:44amMACH7Mach7 Announces 1H 2021 ResultsM7T9:43amMACH7Half Yearly Report and AccountsMDC9:45amMEDLABHOA with Arrotex to accelerate NanoCB access for PharmacyMNB9:37amMINBOS RESInvestor PresentationMNB9:36amMINBOS RESMinbos raises $7.3 million to progress Cabinda ProjectMOC8:52amMORTCHOICEHalf Year Report - PresentationMOC8:51amMORTCHOICEHalf Year Report Media ReleaseMOC8:51amMORTCHOICEAppendix 4D Half Year ReportMR110:38amMONTEMMontem completes Capital RaisingMRD9:49amMOUNT RIDInvestor PresentationMVL8:19amMARVELGOLDDrilling confirms south-east extension to TabakoroleMYQ8:55amMYFIZIQMyFiziq Signs Binding Term Sheet with China-based, TinjoyNAC9:36amNAOS EX-50Media release - Half-Year Results and Dividend DeclarationNAC9:35amNAOS EX-50Half Yearly Report and Accounts - 31 December 2020NCC9:34amNAOS EMERGMedia release - Half-Year Results and Dividend DeclarationNCC9:33amNAOS EMERGHalf Yearly Report and Accounts - 31 December 2020NGI9:23amNAV GLOBALInterim results presentationNGI9:21amNAV GLOBALAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Report - 31 December 2020NSC9:19amNAO SMLCAPMedia release - Half-Year Results and Dividend DeclarationNSC9:17amNAO SMLCAPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts - 31 December 2020NVU9:19amNANOVEUProduct Development Update and Outdoor Test ResultsNWH9:32amNRWHOLDLTDNRW Half Year Results Media ReleaseNWH9:28amNRWHOLDLTDNRW Half Year Results PresentationNWH9:22amNRWHOLDLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNWS8:12amNEWS CORPPress ReleaseODM9:52amODINProposed issue of Securities - ODMODM9:51amODINDistrict Scale Copper Project AcquisitionOEL9:06amOTTOENERGYTalitha A Well Operations UpdateORA8:23amORORAOrora Interim Results - Investor Presentation Slides - FY21ORA8:23amORORAOrora Interim Results - Investor Release - FY21ORA8:23amORORAOrora Interim Results - News Release - FY21ORA8:23amORORAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsORG8:10amORIGIN ENEOrigin Reports Half Year ResultsORG8:10amORIGIN ENEInvestor Presentation for Half Year ResultsORG8:09amORIGIN ENEORG Half Year Results for the period ended 31 December 2020OSL10:05amONCOSILOncoSil Investor UpdateOZL8:37amOZMINER2020 Full Year Financial Results Presentation and WebcastOZL8:35amOZMINER2020 Full Year Financial Results AnnouncementOZL8:34amOZMINER2020 Annual and Sustainability ReportPAL10:14amPALLAPHARMUK Marketing Authorisations Approval GrantedPEX10:08amPEEL MNGSale of Non-Core Koonenberry AssetsPPT8:54amPERPETUALOperating and Financial Review - 31 December 2020PPT8:53amPERPETUAL1H21 Investor PresentationPPT8:50amPERPETUAL1H21 ASX AnnouncementPPT8:48amPERPETUALAppendix 4DQFE9:44amQUICKFEEQuickFee announces H1 FY21 resultsQFE9:42amQUICKFEEInvestor presentation - H1 FY21 resultsQFE9:40amQUICKFEEAppendix 4D and Interim ReportRDN9:28amRAIDEN RESGeochemical anomalies and outcropping alteration identifiedRFF9:54amRURALFUNDSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRFF9:51amRURALFUNDSAppendix 4DS328:49amSOUTH32Financial Results & Outlook Half Year Ended 31 December 2020SCN8:20amSCORPIONDebt Recapitalisation and Director AppointmentSGL8:35amSUNRICESunRice Group COVID-19 trading updateSGR8:25amSTAR ENTHalf Year Results PresentationSGR8:25amSTAR ENTHalf Year Results Announcement,Accounts & Financial CalendarSHL7:40amSONIC HLTHCEO Presentation Half Year Results to 31 December 2020SHL7:40amSONIC HLTHMedia Release Half Year Results to 31 December 2020SHL7:40amSONIC HLTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSHN9:42amSUNSHGOLDShallow, High-Grade Intercepts from Super HansSHO10:26amSPORTSHOver 3 million new unique OlahBola users generatedSKC7:31amSKYCITYINTERIM RESULT FOR THE SIX MONTHS ENDED 31 DECEMBER 2020SLX8:49amSILEXIQE announces achievement of key demonstration milestoneSOR8:14amSTRAT ELESOR Next Generation Robotic Security VehicleSRZ9:50amSTELLARRestart of Tin Exploration DrillingSSR8:13amSSR MININGReports Quarter and Year-End 2020 ResultsSSR8:12amSSR MININGDeclares Inaugural DividendSTO8:00amSANTOSSantos 2020 Full-year results release and presentationSTO8:00amSANTOSDividend/Distribution - STOSTO8:00amSANTOSAppendix 4ESTX8:14amSTRIKE ENEMid West Economic Summit Project HaberSUV8:57amSUVOSTRATSuvo and Imerys Sign Distribution and Agency AgreementsSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPPresentation of Half Year ResultsSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPInterim Results AnnouncementSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportSXE8:17amSTH X ELECContract AwardsTAO9:10amTAO COMMODAppointment of U.S. Based Managing DirectorTGP9:41am360 GROUPVP7 Shareholders approve 360 Capital ProposalTMK9:49amTAMASKAOILTrading HaltTMZ9:02amTHOMSONRESDrill Rig Mobilised to Mallee Hen Gold following Harry SmithUBN9:20amURBANISEInvestor PresentationUBN9:18amURBANISEH1 FY2021 Results AnnouncementUBN9:17amURBANISEAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportUMG9:15amUNITEDMALT2021 AGM PresentationUMG9:11amUNITEDMALTManaging Director & CEO's Address 2021 AGMUMG9:08amUNITEDMALTChairman's Address to Shareholders 2021 AGMUMG9:06amUNITEDMALTAGM Commentary on 1H21 OutlookVAN9:37amVANGOMINHigh Grade Gold Extensions at TridentVTI8:21amVISIONTECHAppendix 4E and Annual Financial StatementsVXR9:31amVENTUREXSuspension from Official QuotationWES8:17amWESFARMER2021 Half-year Report incorporating Appendix 4DWPL8:46amWOODSIDEFull-Year 2020 Results and BriefingWPL8:45amWOODSIDEAnnual Report 2020WSP8:19amWHISPIR1H FY21 Results PresentationWSP8:18amWHISPIR1H FY21 Results AnnouncementWSP8:18amWHISPIRAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsZNC9:28amZENITH MINPure Lithium Vehicle to Unlock USA Assets


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

*At the Close Thursday 18th Feb*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADX10:52amADXENERGYResponse to ASX Price QueryAPA12:51pmAPA GROUPImpairment of Orbost Gas Processing PlantAQS2:06pmAQUISPause in TradingBBL2:37pmBRIS BRONCFull Year Statutory AccountsBGT12:31pmBIOGENETECAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report and Accounts - 31/12/20CCA2:45pmCHANGEFLResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryCDY10:56amCELLMIDAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportCIA11:01amCHAMP IRONInvestor Presentation February 2021DEX11:22amDUKEEXPLORMineralised Area doubles again at Mt FloraDXN12:43pmDXNLIMITEDAppendix 4D & Half Yearly ReportEAS1:08pmEASTON2020/21 First Half ResultsEAS1:03pmEASTON2020/21 First Half Results PresentationEAS12:47pmEASTONAppendix 4D Half Year Report for period ending 31 Dec 2020EVT2:26pmEVEHOSPENTHalf Year Results PresentationEVT2:19pmEVEHOSPENTHalf Year Results AnnouncementEVT2:13pmEVEHOSPENTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEXR3:40pmELIXIR NRGResponse to ASX Price QueryGCI3:55pmGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCIGDF11:46amGARDAPRGRPGARDA Half Year Results PresentationGDF11:39amGARDAPRGRPGARDA Appendix 4DGPT11:33amGPTChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3DIRE10:58amIRESSIress FY2020 Results Conference Call ScriptKCN2:14pmKINGSGATETAFTA UpdateLVT11:40amLIVETILESClarification of customer agreementMAT1:10pmMATSA RESRIU Conference PresentationMIR12:03pmMIRRABOOKAShare Purchase Plan ResultsMOH11:26amMOHO RESRIU Explorers Conference PresentationOZG12:43pmOZGROWTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRHT11:19amRESONANCEHepaFat-AI Receives TGA ApprovalRLE12:40pmREALENERGYReal Energy and Strata -X Energy merger updateRNE1:19pmRENUENERGYResponse to Price QuerySEQ11:13amSEQUOIAInvestor Presentation HY21 ResultsSEQ11:11amSEQUOIAFinancial Results for half year ending 31 December 2020SEQ11:11amSEQUOIAAppendix 4D and HY21 ReportTRN11:28amTORRENSCOD: Coda to Drill Highly Prospective IOCG TargetsVMY1:56pmVIMY RESVimy Presentation at RIU Explorers ConferenceWIC12:47pmWESTOZICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWOR12:29pmWORLEYChevron awards global professional services contractWQG12:30pmWCM GLOBALProspectus Bonus Issue of Options


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

*Friday Morning 19th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading88E8:18am88 ENERGYOperations UpdateAGI9:07amAINSWORTHAGI Release- Western Alliance Bancorporation Credit FacilityAHQ9:14amALLEGIANCETrading HaltANL8:19amAMANI GOLDAppendix 2A - Tranche 1 PlacementAOU8:12amAUROCH MINChange in substantial holdingAPL8:14amANTIPODESNet Tangible Asset BackingAQD9:53amAUSQUESTProposed issue of Securities - AQDAQD9:52amAUSQUESTAusQuest to Raise $3m for Cu Ni ExplorationARC9:24amAUST RURALIn-Specie Distribution - Information for ShareholdersAUZ9:37amAUST MINESAppendix 3A-5AUZ9:26amAUST MINESNotice of General Meeting - Distribution of Norwest SharesAZJ8:13amAURIZONOn-Market Buy-back Appendix 3EAZS9:11amAZURE MINSDirector Resignation and App. 3ZBMN8:20amBANNERMANSection 708 NoticeBMN8:19amBANNERMANAppendix 2ABOT9:46amBOTANIXPresentation - Dermatology Drug Development Summit EuropeBSE8:16amBASEIRONUpdated Kwale North Dune & maiden Bumamani Mineral ResourcesBXB8:20amBRAMB LTDDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3EBYH8:20amBRYAH RESManganese Diamond Drilling UpdateCAM8:22amCLIME CAPShare Purchase Plan BookletCAM8:20amCLIME CAPCleansing Notice - SPPCAN8:49amCANN GROUPNotice under s708A(5)(e) - issue of sharesCAN8:45amCANN GROUPAppendix 2A - Issue of shares to CSIROCAN8:44amCANN GROUPAppendix 2A - Exercise of optionsCAY8:13amCANYONMinister of Mines of Cameroon visits Minim Martap ProjectCCL8:19amCC AMATILBecoming a substantial holderCIE9:06amCNTNGO INCMid month NTA - 15 February 2021COH8:22amCOCHLEARHY21 Result Presentation SlidesCOH8:22amCOCHLEARCOH HY21 Result ASX & Media ReleaseCOH8:21amCOCHLEARDividend/Distribution - COHCOH8:21amCOCHLEARHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOP8:33amCOOPERmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - COP07COP8:33amCOOPERmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - COP03COP8:32amCOOPERmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - COP01CP18:15amCANNPALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCWY8:21amCLEANAWAYDividend/Distribution - CWYCWY7:53amCLEANAWAYFY21 Half Year Results Media Release & Investor PresentationCWY7:45amCLEANAWAYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCYC8:21amCYCLOPHARMAppendix 2A LTIPCYC8:18amCYCLOPHARMAppendix 2A SPPCZR9:32amCOZIRONRESDirector Appointment and ResignationDDR9:03amDICKERDATAFY20 Results - Teleconference and Webcast Details - RevisionDOU8:16amDOUUGHNotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormDRX9:00amDIATREMEDiatreme appoints COO to accelerate Galalar Silica ProjectDUG8:14amDUG TECHDUG Technology enters UK university research sectorDXS9:19amDEXUSAppendix 3EE2M8:35amE2METALSAppendix 3GEAS9:07amEASTONChange in substantial holding from HUBECX8:21amECLIPXAGM Presentation MaterialsECX8:21amECLIPXCEO's AGM Address to ShareholdersECX8:21amECLIPXChairman's AGM Address to ShareholdersEGR9:03amECOGRAFAppendix 2A and s708A NoticeEOL10:00amENERGY ONEAppendix 4D - Half Year Results 31 December 2020EP18:59amEPFINACLTDEP1 Target's Statement in response to 360 Capital OfferEP18:54amEPFINACLTDDividend/Distribution - EP1EP18:14amEPFINACLTDNotice of 2021 Interim Dividend and suspension of DRPEP18:13amEPFINACLTDUnaudited 1H21 financial result & investor briefing detailsEQY8:34amEQYmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - EQY01EVN9:14amEVOLUTIONAppendix 3GFEX8:58amFENIX RESMaiden shipment of Iron Ridge product dispatchedFOR9:21amFORAGER AUDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3EFOR8:14amFORAGER AUIndicative NAV COB 18/02/2021FPC9:50amFATGBLCONTWeekly NAVFPC8:19amFATGBLCONTDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3EFPH8:48amF&P HEALTHNotification of Issue of SecuritiesFPH8:48amF&P HEALTHAppendix 2AFZR9:22amFZRIVCORPResults of Institutional Component of Entitlement OfferGMG8:44amGOOD GROUPHalf Year Results PresentationGMG8:32amGOOD GROUPGMG 31 December 2020 Half Year ResultsGMG8:32amGOOD GROUPAppendix 4D - Half Year AccountsGNX9:13amGENEXPOWERKidston Hydro Project UpdateGRV9:13amGREENVALEProposed issue of Securities - GRVGRV9:10amGREENVALESecurity Purchase PlanGSM8:18amGOLDENSTATCleansing NoticeGSM8:18amGOLDENSTATAppendix 2AHMD8:14amHERAMEDBecoming a substantial holderHUM9:01amHUMMGROUPhummgroup launches new BNPL for small businessHVM9:59amHAPPY VALHappy Valley Nutrition secures NZ$20 million fundingIAL9:39amINVESCO AUmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - IAL18IBC9:33amIRONBARKDividend/Distribution - IBCIBC9:28amIRONBARKHalf Year Report to 31 December 2020ICS9:57amICSGLOBALChairman's Address to ShareholdersING8:17amINGHAMSING FY2021 First Half Results PresentationING8:16amINGHAMSING FY2021 First Half Results AnnouncementING8:16amINGHAMSDividend/Distribution - INGING8:16amINGHAMSING FY2021 First Half Appendix 4DIOU9:26amIOUPAYCleansing StatementIOU9:19amIOUPAYAppendix 2AJAN9:47amJANISONInvestor Update 1HFY21 Conference Call - 10.00am 22 Feb 2021KAM9:51amKASSET MGTMedia Release - December 2020 half-year resul...KAM9:51amKASSET MGTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKI18:23amKING2019-1Kingfisher Trust 2019-1 Investor ReportKTD8:11amKEYTONEChange in substantial holdingKTG10:00amKTIGKTG set to enter the carbon steel marketLKE8:18amLAKE RESPresentation to OTC Virtual ConferenceLKE8:14amLAKE RESLake at OTC virtual conferenceLOV8:27amLOVISA1H FY21 Half Year Results PresentationLOV8:23amLOVISA1H FY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementLOV8:22amLOVISADividend/Distribution - LOVLOV8:22amLOVISA1H FY21 Appendix 4D Half Year Financial ReportLRT8:14amLOWELL RESLRT - NAV Estimate 17 February 2021LSF8:39amL1 LS FUNDNet Tangible Asset BackingLSF8:36amL1 LS FUNDChange of Director's Interest Notice - MLLSF8:35amL1 LS FUNDChange of Director's Interest Notice - RLMAI9:16amMAINSTREAMHY21 Results PresentationMAI9:13amMAINSTREAMHY21 Results AnnouncementMAI9:09amMAINSTREAMHY21 Financial StatementsMAI9:06amMAINSTREAMHY21 Appendix 4DMAM9:23amMICROASSETDividend/Distribution - MAMMAM8:55amMICROASSETHY21 Results AnnouncementMAM8:39amMICROASSETAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial ReportMCT8:19amMETALICITYStrategic Tenure Won and Drilling UpdateMFA8:35amMILFORDmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - MFA02MFA8:35amMILFORDmFund - Monthly Redemption Report - MFA01MGF8:26amMAGLOBFUNDDaily share buy-back noticeMGX8:16amMT GIBSONChange in substantial holdingMHH8:31amMAGHIGHCVTDaily share buy-back noticeMLT9:32amMILTONUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - MLTMLT9:24amMILTONDividend Reinvestment Plan PriceMRL8:24amMAYURTrading HaltMXI8:36amMAXITRANSMXI - Half Year Accounts - results presentationMXI8:36amMAXITRANSMXI - Half Year Accounts AnnouncementMXI8:35amMAXITRANSMXI - Half Year AccountsMYS8:45amMYSTATEMYS HY21 Investor PresentationMYS8:44amMYSTATEMYS HY21 Results AnnouncementMYS8:42amMYSTATEDividend/Distribution - MYSMYS8:42amMYSTATEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMZF9:18amMED 2016-1Monthly Interest PaymentNAC9:05amNAOS EX-50Daily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3ENIC9:49amNICKLMINESChange in substantial holdingNME10:00amNEX METALSStrategic Tenement Secured and Assays UpdateNML9:31amChange in substantial holdingNPM9:00amNEWPEAKSunstone Gold Projects Acquisition UpdateNSC9:09amNAO SMLCAPDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3ENTM8:20amNTMGOLDHub Infill RC Returns Exceptional GradesNVX9:27amNOVONIXEmera and Novonix Partner on Innovative Battery TechnologyNWH9:07amNRWHOLDLTDAppendix 2ANWL8:28amNETWEALTHFinal Director's Interest NoticeNWL8:25amNETWEALTHChange of Director's Interest NoticeNWL8:23amNETWEALTHChange of Director's Interest NoticeNWL8:22amNETWEALTHChange of Director's Interest NoticeOAR8:12amOAR RESProactive Investors InterviewOBL9:51amOMNIBRIDGENew Fund 5 InvestmentOGC8:21amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold 2020 Results and Multi-Year Outlook PresentationOGC8:21amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q4 2020 MD&AOGC8:20amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q4 2020 Financial StatementsOGC8:20amOCEANAGOLDOGC Reports Full Year 2020 Financial Results and OutlookOPT8:43amOPTHEAChange in substantial holdingPCK9:52amPAINCHEKResponse to ASX Price QueryPEC9:43amPERPET RESTrading HaltPFG9:09amPRIME FINHalf Year Results PresentationPFG9:03amPRIME FINAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportPFG8:54amPRIME FINDividend/Distribution - PFGPKS8:48amPKSHOLDINGTrading HaltPMC9:21amPLATINUMHalf Yearly Report and Accounts - AmendedPME9:02amPROMEDICUSChange of Director's Interest Notice - Anthony HallPME9:01amPROMEDICUSChange of Director's Interest Notice - Sam HupertPME9:00amPROMEDICUSSale of 1M shares each by foundersPTL8:41amPENTALDividend/Distribution - PTLPTL8:34amPENTALInvestor PresentationPTL8:33amPENTALPental Half Year ResultsPTL8:31amPENTALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPTR9:38amPETRATHERMDrilling Operations Update - Mabel Creek and Comet ProjectsPUR9:43amPURSUITMINMultiple Strong EM Conductors Detected in Calingiri EastPWH8:17amPWR HLDINGPWR H1 FY2021 Investor PresentationPWH8:17amPWR HLDINGPWR reports H1 FY2021 NPAT increase of 90%PWH8:17amPWR HLDINGDividend/Distribution - PWHPWH8:17amPWR HLDINGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsQBE8:55amQBE INSURQBE 2021 Annual General MeetingQBE7:50amQBE INSURQBE's Presentation on FY20 ResultsQBE7:47amQBE INSURMarket release on QBE's FY20 ResultsQBE7:46amQBE INSURQBE's 2020 Annual ReportQVE8:20amQVEQUITIESDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3ERBL8:17amREDBUBBLEBecoming a substantial holder from MSRML9:08amRESOLMINResolution Minerals Investor UpdateRML9:02amRESOLMINProposed issue of Securities - RMLRML9:01amRESOLMINPlacement to Progress Gold and Copper ExplorationRMS8:58amRAMELIUSH1 FY2021 Financial Results Conference Call detailsRNU8:55amRENASCORCompletion of Drilling on Shallow Gold Targets at SoyuzRYD9:13amRYDERCAPDividend/Distribution - RYDRYD9:10amRYDERCAPRyder 1H FY2021 Media ReleaseRYD9:10amRYDERCAPAppendix 4D and 1H FY2021 FinancialsSDI9:00amSDIDividend/Distribution - SDISDI8:57amSDIMedia release 31 December 2020 ResultsSDI8:18amSDIAppendix 4D 31 December 2020SFY8:19amSPDR 50Daily Fund UpdateSKS8:42amSKS TECHResults Announcement Half Year 31 December 2020SKS8:39amSKS TECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSLF8:19amSPDR PRPDaily Fund UpdateSPQ9:28amSUPERIORCompletion of Stage 2 Program assayingSSG8:37amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Appendix 4D & H1 FY2021 Interim Financial ReportSSG8:34amSHAVERSHOPDividend/Distribution - SSGSSG8:33amSHAVERSHOPSSG - H1 FY2021 Results PresentationSSG8:31amSHAVERSHOPSSG - H1 FY2021 Results AnnouncementSSR8:12amSSR MININGUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - SSRST19:40amSPIRIT TECChange in substantial holdingSTM9:18amSUN METALSStrengthened financial position, activities acceleratedSTW8:19amSPDR 200Daily Fund UpdateSVL9:53amSILVERMINEOutstanding high-grade drill results -Bowdens Silver ProjectSWF8:15amSELFWEALTHInvestor Presentation Half Year FY2021SWF8:15amSELFWEALTHTrading UpdateSWF8:15amSELFWEALTHAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Half Year Report FY2021SWK8:17amSWICKMINDaily share buy-back notice - Appendix 3ESYD8:16amSYDAIRPORTSydney Airport Traffic Performance January 2021SZL8:17amSEZZLE INCUS Media Release - Discover AgreementTA19:50amTRANSURBANMaryland Express Lanes Project UpdateTCL9:43amTRANSURBANMaryland Express Lanes Project UpdateTCX8:45amDAILProcter & Gamble TraCRs -Final Dividend Announcement -TGA9:47amTHORN GRPMinimum Holding Share Buy-BackTMH9:39amTHEMRKTHLDResponse to Facebook News AnnouncementTSC9:31amTWENTY7 COSignificant progress with Mt Dimer drillingTSO9:07amTESORO RESStep out drilling extends Ternera 200m to southVEE8:16amVEEM LTDHalf Year Results Webinar NotificationVG88:23amVGI ASIANChange of Director's Interest Notice - Robert LucianoVRC9:37amVOLTProposed issue of Securities - VRCVRC9:37amVOLTVolt Completes Successful Capital RaisingVTG8:17amVITA GROUPDividend/Distribution - VTGVTG8:17amVITA GROUPVTG Financial Results 1H FY21 - Announcement / PresentationVTG8:17amVITA GROUPVTG Half Year Accounts - year ended 31 December 2020WAM9:19amWAMCAPITALInterim profit up 144% and 7.75cps FF interim dividendWAM9:02amWAMCAPITALAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWVO8:15amIEDGEWLVOLUPCOMING TRADING HOLIDAYWWI9:08amWEST WITSMining Right Application UpdateZOR6:42amZORDMAP TestZOR6:42amZORDE Map Test


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

*Friday 19th Feb at the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADX11:47amADXENERGYADX General Meeting PresentationAYI3:04pmA1 INVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBAS2:01pmBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - January 2021CGO2:30pmCPT GLOBALDividend/Distribution - CGOCGO2:30pmCPT GLOBALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCIE2:48pmCNTNGO INCAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year ResultsCLF12:22pmCONCENTLFLWAM: WAM Capital extends unconditional offer for CLFDBF1:43pmDUXTON BAFHarvest UpdateEOL10:29amENERGY ONEHalf Year Results Presentation - 31 December 2020EOL10:00amENERGY ONEAppendix 4D - Half Year Results 31 December 2020HVM10:03amHAPPY VALInvestor PresentationHVM9:59amHAPPY VALHappy Valley Nutrition secures NZ$20 million fundingICS9:57amICSGLOBALChairman's Address to ShareholdersIHR10:48amINTELLIHRInternational Expansion Underpins Record First-Half GrowthIHR10:45amINTELLIHRAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportIPC1:47pmIM PACIFICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIVO1:41pmINVIGORGRPInformation MemorandumIVO1:40pmINVIGORGRPCapital Raise-Convertible Note IssueKTG10:00amKTIGKTG set to enter the carbon steel marketLBT11:58amLABTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLCE1:45pmLOND CITYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLCE11:29amLOND CITYEY Litigation - Updated Forensic Accountants ReportMGL12:38pmMAGONTECResponse to ASX Price QueryMGL11:19amMAGONTECPause in TradingNCL3:08pmNETCENTRICResponse to ASX Price QueryNME10:00amNEX METALSStrategic Tenement Secured and Assays UpdatePCI3:51pmPERPCREDITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPLS3:09pmPILBARAMINDecember 2020 Half Year Financial ResultsPLS3:05pmPILBARAMINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsREE10:14amRARE XRareX Corporate and Investments UpdateSAN3:36pmSAGALIO ENResponse to ASX Price QuerySAN1:48pmSAGALIO ENPause in tradingSDI10:21amSDIInvestor presentation 31 December 2020 resultsSVL9:53amSILVERMINEOutstanding high-grade drill results -Bowdens Silver ProjectTI110:04amTOMBADORFirst Infill Drill ResultsTNR10:13amTORIANMt Stirling Assays Confirm Significant Gold System ExtensionTOT12:24pm360CAPITALStrategic Equity PartnershipTTA12:32pmTTA HOLDINPause in TradingWPL10:07amWOODSIDEWoodside Signs Agreement for LNG SupplyZBT2:46pmZEBITZebit secures US$35 million in Debt Finance Funding


----------



## barney (22 February 2021)

*Monday Morning 22nd February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading3PL8:48am3PLEARNING3PL FY21 Half Year Results Investor Presentation3PL8:46am3PLEARNING3P Learning announces FY21 Half Year Results3PL8:44am3PLEARNINGAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial Report8CO9:45am8COMMONLTDStrong 1H 2021 provides platform for accelerated growth8CO9:34am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial ReportACF8:51amACROWHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAD88:20amAUDINATEGLAudinate returns to pre-COVID revenue levelsAD88:20amAUDINATEGL1H21 Investor PresentationAD88:20amAUDINATEGL1H21 Financial Statements & Appendix 4DAGH8:27amALTHEAPeak Receives CAD$130K Initial Purchase Order From WeedMDAHQ9:28amALLEGIANCECompletes $15 million Private PlacementAL88:57amALDERANAL8 drilling confirms Carlin-like mineralisation at MizpahALD8:36amAMPOL2020 Full Year Results PresentationALD8:36amAMPOLFull Year Ended 31 December 2020 ResultsALD8:35amAMPOL2020 Preliminary Final Report and 2020 Financial ReportALI8:25amARGO GLOBLApp 4D - Half-year Report to 31 December 2020AOA9:17amAUSMONNew tenement applications in Broken Hill NSWAR98:43amARCHTISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUR9:09amAURISMINEDrilling Complete Sams Creek and SPA Executed with SandfireAXE9:25amARCHER MATElectronic transport in a single qubit achievedAYS8:20amAMAYSIMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBAP8:32amBAPCOR LTDBapcor CEO & MD Tenure ExtendedBCK8:11amBROCKMANInterim ReportBCK8:11amBROCKMANInterim Results Announcement - 6 months ended 31 Dec 2020BIN8:37amBINGO IND1H FY21 Investor PresentationBIN8:37amBINGO IND1H FY21 ResultsBIN8:35amBINGO INDAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts 31 December 2020BKG8:22amBOOKHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationBKG8:22amBOOKHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseBKG8:22amBOOKAppendix 4D and Half year Financial StatementsBNO9:35amBIONOMICSPositive BNC210 PK Results for Solid Dose FormulationBOQ9:48amBANK QLDBOQ Announces Acquisition of ME Bank and Capital RaisingBRK8:26amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Development Wellbore Partner SecuredBSE8:18amBASEIRONFY21 half year results announcement and dividendBSE8:17amBASEIRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBSL7:45amBLUESCOPE1H FY2021 Results PresentationBSL7:45amBLUESCOPE1H FY2021 Results Press ReleaseBSL7:44amBLUESCOPE1H FY2021 Appendix 4D, Directors' Report & Financial ReportBTC9:05amBTC HEALTHBTC secures exclusive distribution rights for NEOLA from GPXCAN8:56amCANN GROUPCann Group - Half yearly investor presentationCAN8:55amCANN GROUPCann releases half-year results - 31 December 2020CAN8:54amCANN GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCEL8:54amCHAL EXPGold Recoveries of 91%-94% at Hualilan Gold ProjectCGC8:19amCOSTA GRPFull year results announcementCGC8:18amCOSTA GRPAppendix 4ECLQ9:09amCLEANTEQDemerger UpdateCLU8:26amCLUEY LTDHalf Year Results PresentationCLU8:26amCLUEY LTDHalf Year Results AnnouncementCLU8:26amCLUEY LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCNU7:30amCHORUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOD8:41amCODAMINLTDAssays Confirm Huge Extent of Emmie Bluff Cu MineralisationCVV9:24amCARAVELMINTrading HaltCYP9:15amCYNATA THRCynata Receives $1.39m R&D Tax Incentive RefundCZN9:43amCORAZONTrading HaltDAF8:21amDIS AFRICAStrategic Chulitna Project Secured in AlaskaDUG8:22amDUG TECHAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportDXB8:56amDIMERIXAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportEEG9:27amEMPIRE ENEMaterial Beetaloo Resource UpgradeENN9:27amELANORHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEPD8:23amEMPIREDLTDH1 FY21 Investor PresentationEPD8:22amEMPIREDLTDH1 FY 21 Results - upper end of guidance plus 1.5c dividendEPD8:21amEMPIREDLTDH1 FY21 Results - top end end of guidance plus 1.5c dividendERF9:46amELANORETLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsG1A9:21amGALENA MIN1st Targeted Copper Hole at Abra Hits 26.9m at 1.4% CopperGBR9:35amGREATBOULDTrading HaltGDI9:19amGDI PROPHalf year results presentationGDI9:17amGDI PROPHalf year results announcementGDI9:16amGDI PROPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGNG9:26amGR ENGINHY21 Financial Results - Media ReleaseGNG9:19amGR ENGINAppendix 4D - Preliminary Half Year ReportGSS9:20amGENETICSIGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHAS9:46amHASTTECH$100 Million Placement to Accelerate Construction YangibanaHE89:14amHELIOSTrading HaltHGH7:38amHEARTLANDHeartland announces half year NPAT of $44.1 millionHT89:30amHARRISRelease of Half Year ResultsICT9:08amICOLLEGEiCollege Off-Market Takeover Offer for Redhill EducationIDA9:49amINDIANARESExceptional High-Grade Gold Results at Minos ProspectIDX8:29amINTEG DIAGHalf Year Results Investor PresentationIDX8:29amINTEG DIAGHalf Year Results Media ReleaseIDX8:28amINTEG DIAGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIPD8:26amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4D - Half-Year Results Ended 31 December 2020JAN8:18amJANISONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJRL9:00amJINDALEEMore positive metallurgical results from McDermittKGL9:38amKGLEntitlement Offer Information BookletKGL9:38amKGLInvestor PresentationKGL9:38amKGLEquity Raising to raise approx $23.77 millionKPG8:21amKELLYPRTNRKelly Partners acquisition tuck-in announcementLCY9:08amLEGACYIRONTrading HaltLIN9:11amLINDIANInfrastructure & Mining - Operating ModelLLC8:18amLEND LEASELL Group Half Year Results Announcement, PresentationLLC8:17amLEND LEASEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLLC8:17amLEND LEASEDividend/Distribution - LLCMEA8:26amMCGRATH1H FY21 Results Investor PresentationMEA8:25amMCGRATH1H21 results at top end of guidance & fully franked dividendMEA8:25amMCGRATHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMKG8:37amMAKOExploration Commences on Recently Granted Korhogo PermitsMLD9:30amMACALTDHalf Year Results PresentationMLD9:20amMACALTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMPP7:30amMETROPERFTrading update and guidance for FY22MQG8:30amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group provides update to short-term outlookMRM8:19amMMAOFFSHOR2021 Half Year Results Investor PresentationMRM8:19amMMAOFFSHOR2021 Half Year Financial ReportMX18:23amMICRO-XMX1 - Results of Share Purchase PlanNHF9:34amNIBHOLDINGFY21 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementNHF9:33amNIBHOLDINGFY21 Half Year Results Investor PresentationNHF9:32amNIBHOLDINGAppendix 4D and Interim ReportNIU9:21amNIUMINCOUpdate on ASX and PNGX ListingsNPM9:33amNEWPEAKPositive Initial Assay Results from Cachi Gold ProjectNSM9:19amNORTHSTAWShallow, High Grade Gold discovered at Wildwood ProspectNXS8:32amNEXTSCIENCInvestor PresentationNXS8:26amNEXTSCIENCAppendix 4E / FY20 Financial StatementsNYR8:49amNYRADANyrada Reports Half Year FY2021 ResultsNYR8:46amNYRADAAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsODY8:51amODYSSEYGLOdyssey Commences Drilling High-Grade Gold TargetsOML9:17amOOHMEDIA2020 Full Year Results PresentationOML9:12amOOHMEDIA2020 Full Year Results Media ReleaseOML9:12amOOHMEDIAAppendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportOPT8:30amOPTHEAOpthea Half Year Report and AccountsOSH8:50amOIL SEARCHPikka Project Enters FEEDOVN8:32amOVENTUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPEC9:37amPERPET RESAppendix 2APEC9:31amPERPET RESStrategic Placement - Large German Institutional SupportPFT9:50amPURE FOODSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPSI8:21amPSC INSURFY21 Half-Year Results Investor PresentationPSI8:21amPSC INSURFY21 Half-Year Results AnnouncementPSI8:21amPSC INSURFY21 Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportPSL9:08amPATERSONSGrace Geophysics Programs CompetedPTG8:48amPROPTECHRay White Group renews CRM Agreement with PropTech GroupPVW8:57amPVWRESLTDPVW Resources Completes 100% Tanami AcquisitionPXS9:50amPHARMAXISFirst Patient Enrolled - Clinical Trial for Cancer TreatmentPYC9:44amPYC THERAPProgress US Clinical Stage Company and Corporate ObjectivesQPM8:41amQLDPACIFICStrong Offtake Interest Drives Major ExpansionREE9:21amRARE XStrategic Investment by Prominent Investor Simon Lee AORGI9:52amROTOGROTrading HaltRNU9:19amRENASCOREco-Friendly Graphite Purification TechnologyRWC8:00amRWC CORPHalf Year Results AnnouncementRWC8:00amRWC CORPAppendix 4D and interim financial reportSE19:15amSENSERALeadership TransitionsSES9:24amSECOSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSES9:16amSECOSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSHE8:20amSTONEHORSESHE takes a Substantial Working Interest In Jewell WellSHG8:56amSINGHEALTHPurchase order of $170,000 received for Software DevelopmentSPN9:12amSPARC TECHSparc Tailings Treatment Recovery of Precious MetalsSPZ8:21amSMART PARKUK VAT SettlementSUV8:30amSUVOSTRATSuvo's Pittong Operations on Track to Achieve $2.1M EBITDASXY8:37amSENEXFY21 half year results and presentationSXY8:29amSENEXAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year ReportSYR8:55amSYRAH RESSyrah to restart production at BalamaTIP9:02amTEAMINVESTHalf Year ReportTMR8:45amTEMPUSTempus Completes Phase 1 Sampling at Valle del Tigre ProjectTNY9:23amTINYBEANSTinybeans Secures DTC Eligibility for US OTC ListingTRT9:49amTODDRIVERTrading HaltTYR9:32amTYRO PAYH1 FY21 Tyro Payments Media ReleaseTYR9:28amTYRO PAYFY21 Half Yearly Financial Results - Investor PresentationTYR9:27amTYRO PAYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTYR8:23amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 49 - Week Ended 19 February 2021WGB9:31amWAMGLOBALInterim profit up 80% and 66.7% increase in FF interim divWGB9:15amWAMGLOBALAppendix 4D and Financial ReportZNC9:19amZENITH MINDrilling Commenced at Red Mountain Gold Project


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

*3.50 pm Monday 22nd February*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAJM9:59amALTURASuspension from Official QuotationARC3:14pmAUST RURALResponse to ASX Price QueryARC1:22pmAUST RURALPause In TradingARO2:18pmASTRO RESStaking of Additional Tenements for Needles ProjectBOQ9:54amBANK QLDAcquisition of ME Bank Investor PresentationCRO10:10amCIRRALTO$18 MILLION PLACEMENTDGH12:08pmDESANEInterim Dividend of 2.25 Cents Per ShareDGH12:04pmDESANEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDUG10:55amDUG TECHDUG H1 FY21 Results PresentationDUG10:55amDUG TECHDUG grows revenue across all segmentsECF10:04amELANOR COMECF 1HFY21 Results PresentationECF10:03amELANOR COMECF 1HFY21 Results AnnouncementECF10:03amELANOR COMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsECP12:36pmECP EMERGEHalf-Yearly Report Appendix 4D StatementEM29:56amEAGLE MML$11 Million Placement to Accelerate Activity at Oracle RidgeEMU9:54amEMU NLEMU's Maiden Drilling Programme Confirms High-Grade GoldGFL12:44pmGBL MASTERHalf-Yearly Report Appendix 4D StatementHE811:31amHELIOSCompany PresentationHLA12:44pmHEALTHIAFINANCE FACILITY INCREASEICG11:32amINCA MINLSExplanation of NE Area Drilling at RiquezaKAU11:36amKAISERREEFExceptional Drill ResultsKPT3:07pmKANGISLANDKI Seaport Project UpdateLOT9:57amLOTUSRESTrading HaltLRK3:48pmLARKDCLAppendix 4D & Half Yearly Report and AccountsMSI2:46pmMULTISTACKResponse to ASX Price QueryNBI11:27amNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBINC62:05pmNANOLLOSEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNHC3:19pmNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities ReportNTU3:15pmNTH MINSCompletion of tranche 1 of A$20 million placementNUC3:13pmNUCHEVHalf Year Results PresentationNUC3:08pmNUCHEVHalf Year Results ReleaseNUC3:03pmNUCHEVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOSH11:51amOIL SEARCHAlaska FEED Entry CorrectionPTB11:53amPTB GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPWN12:41pmPARKWAYCorporate Update February 2021QPM3:02pmQLDPACIFICResponse to ASX Aware QueryQRI12:24pmQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIRDH11:23amREDH EDUUnsolicited Takeover Offer from iCollege LimitedREX10:04amREG EX HLDRex Reveals New Regional Network StrategyRUL10:38amRPMGLOBALHalf Year Investor PresentationRUL10:38amRPMGLOBALAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Results - 31 December 2020SHO11:50amSPORTSHExclusive partnership with Ellevate FootballSLC10:05amSUPERLOOPSuperloop and MNF Group Sign Services AgreementSRN11:08amSUREFIREYidby Gold Project Exploration UpdateTIA9:55amTIAN AN AUFull Year results ASX AnnouncementTIA9:54amTIAN AN AUAppendix 4E and 2020 Financial ReportTLM11:43amTALISMANNew, high-priority exploration target identified at LachlanTMK10:13amTAMASKAOILAcquisition of a 20% Interest in the Talisman Deeps ProjectTWR12:24pmTOWERTower to acquire ANZ legacy portfolioUCW3:45pmUCW LTDExtension of Offer PeriodVML10:00amVITALMETALVital Signs Contract to Commence Mining at NechalachoWGX10:03amWESTGOLDWestgold Half Yearly ResultsZLD3:23pmZELIRATHERAppendix 4D & FY21 Interim Financial Report


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

*Tuesday Morning Open 23rd February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading88E8:10am88 ENERGYProject Peregrine Prospective Resources ReportABC8:18amADEL BRTNPreliminary Final ReportABY8:25amADOREBEAUTHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationABY8:22amADOREBEAUTHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseABY8:20amADOREBEAUTAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportAIM9:04amACCESS IHLH1 FY21 Results PresentationAIM9:01amACCESS IHLHY1 FY21 AnnouncementAIM9:01amACCESS IHLAppendix 4D and H1 FY21 ReportAMI9:08amAURELIAUpdated Federation Mineral Resource EstimateANW9:28amAUS TINPositive Indications in Tin Projects Re-evaluationAOA9:23amAUSMONBrungle Creek EL 8954 field exploration commencedAOF8:18amAU OFFICEAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAPA8:37amAPA GROUPInterim Distribution InformationAPA8:36amAPA GROUPInterim Results PresentationAPA8:34amAPA GROUPInterim Results Media ReleaseAPA8:32amAPA GROUPInterim Financial ReportsAS19:59amANGELResults presentation FY20-SAS19:58amANGELAngel delivers a record result in FY20-SAS19:47amANGELPreliminary Final ReportASB9:33amAUSTAL LTDUS investigation and Management Team updateAT19:47amATOMO DIAGInvestor PresentationAT19:44amATOMO DIAGAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAUB8:59amAUB GROUPHalf Year Results - Announcement and Investor PresentationAUB8:51amAUB GROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAWC9:05amALUMINA2020 Full Year Results PresentationAWC8:45amALUMINA2020 Full Year ResultsBEE9:58amBROO LTDTrading HaltBLG9:54amBLUGLASSAppendix 4D and 31 Dec 2020 Financial ReportBOQ9:50amBANK QLDBOQ Successfully Completes Institutional RaisingBPP9:32amBABYLONPUTrading HaltBRI8:22amBIG RIVERInvestor Presentation - 1H FY2021BRI8:14amBIG RIVERResults Announcement - Half Year ending 31 December 2020BRI8:14amBIG RIVERAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportBUX9:48amBUXTONRESBuxton Embarks on Follow-up Exploration at GoldmemberBWF9:42amBLACKWALLAppendix 4DBYE9:52amBYRON ENERReserves and Business UpdateCBL8:55amCTRLBIONICRelease of half year results and webinarCI18:37amCREDITLCI1 Commences YOZO Pay BNPL ActivitiesCLB9:33amCANDY CLUBTrading HaltCLH9:59amCOLL HOUSE1H21 Results AnnouncementCLH9:54amCOLL HOUSEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCSD9:22amCONS TINUpdate on Auctus AcquisitionCUP8:28amCOUNTPLUSCUP CEO Letter to ShareholdersCUP8:28amCOUNTPLUSCountPlus Ltd Investor PresentationCUP8:27amCOUNTPLUSAppendix 4D & Half Year AccountsDCN8:22amDACIANGOLDInvestor Presentation - Building a Platform for GrowthDEG9:33amDEGREYMajor depth extensions & new footwall lodes emerge at FalconDUB8:18amDUBBERAT&T supercharges its networks with Dubber UCR and Voice AIEHE8:23amESTIA HLTHFY21 Half Year Results PresentationEHE8:23amESTIA HLTHEstia Health FY2021 Half Year ResultsEHE8:23amESTIA HLTHAppendix 4D & Interim Financial StatementsEMN8:12amEUROMNGNSEEIT InnoEnergy to support Chvaletice Manganese ProjectESK8:23amETHERSTACKPreliminary Final ReportFLN9:23amFREELANCER2020 Full Year Results PresentationFLN9:15amFREELANCERAppendix 4EGDA8:10amGOODDRIAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportGEM8:29amG8 EDUCATECY20 Full Year Results Investor PresentationGEM8:28amG8 EDUCATECY20 Full Year Result Media ReleaseGEM8:27amG8 EDUCATECY20 Financial and Statutory Report & Appendix 4EGNP9:41amGENUSPLUSGNP Half Year Results PresentationGNP9:37amGENUSPLUSGNP HY21 Results Media ReleaseGNP9:29amGENUSPLUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLX8:22amHELIXAirborne Geophysical Survey Takes OffHPG8:31amHIPAGESH1 FY21 Financial Results PresentationHPG8:28amHIPAGESH1 FY21 Financial Results Market ReleaseHPG8:24amHIPAGESAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportHRZ9:48amHORIZONFinal Boorara Toll Milling Campaign nets $1.2 Million CashHUB9:19amHUB24LTDHUB24 Results Announcement 1HFY21HUB9:16amHUB24LTDHUB24 1HFY21 Results PresentationHUB9:11amHUB24LTDHUB24 Analyst Pack Half Year Ended 31 December 2020HUB9:09amHUB24LTDHUB24 Interim Financial Report and Appendix 4DINA9:06amINGENIAIngenia acquires two new communitiesIOD9:40amIODMHalf Year AccountsIP18:08amINPAYTECHTrading HaltJAL8:11amJAMESONJameson Appoints Mr. Michael Gray as Managing DirectorJIN8:18amJUMBO INTHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationJIN8:16amJUMBO INTHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseJIN8:16amJUMBO INTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJLG9:34amJOHNS LYNGH1 FY2021 Results AnnouncementJLG9:31amJOHNS LYNGH1 FY2021 Results PresentationJLG9:31amJOHNS LYNGAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportKRR9:31amKING RIVERNew high grade vein Mt RemarkableKSS9:47amKLEOSKSS Repays EUR3.41 million Secured DebtKTA9:53amKRAKATOAHigh Grade Gold in Rock Chips from Rand Gold ProjectLEX9:52amLEFROYEXPOutstanding High Grade Au and Cu Mineralisation IntersectedLOM9:36amLUCAPATrading HaltLV19:21amLIVEVLIMLV1 Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportM248:22amMAMBALTDMamba's Exploration Program Commences - VTEM Survey SecuredMAD9:03amMADERGROUPAppendix 4DMAD9:02amMADERGROUPDividend/Distribution - MADMAH9:12amMACMAHONFY2021 Half Year Results Investor PresentationMAH9:10amMACMAHONFY2021 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementMAH9:03amMACMAHONAppendix 4DMCY7:31amMERCURY NZFY2021 EBITDAF guidance revised to $520 millionMCY7:31amMERCURY NZ2021 Half Yearly Report and AccountsMME9:05amMONEYMEMajor Bank increased funding commitment to $150mMND8:17amMONADELMonadelphous Reports 2021 Half Year ResultsMND8:17amMONADEL2021 Half Year Results PresentationMND8:16amMONADELAppendix 4D Half Year ReportMNF8:13amMNFGROUPFY21 H1 Results PresentationMNF8:13amMNFGROUPMNF H1 Strong Result Across All Key MetricsMNF8:13amMNFGROUPAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report and AccountsMOB8:57amMOBILICOMMobilicom selected by new customer with PO of $150,000MRL9:10amMAYURVoluntary SuspensionMSL8:25amMSL SOLTNSMSL H1 FY21 Results PresentationMSL8:24amMSL SOLTNSMSL Interim Financial Results AnnouncementMSL8:23amMSL SOLTNSMSL Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportMTB8:20amMT BURGESSKihabe Deposit, Botswana - Silver DomainsMXR9:17amMAXIMUSDrilling commenced at Priority Nickel Drill TargetMYD9:30amMYDEALMYD H1FY21 Investor PresentationMYD9:29amMYDEALMYD Commentary on H1 FY21 ResultsMYD9:28amMYDEALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNCL9:51amNETCENTRICTrading HaltNSR8:48amNSREITNSR Half Year Results PresentationNSR8:46amNSREITNSR Half Year Results AnnouncementNSR8:42amNSREITAppendix 4DODM8:54amODINUpdate on Proposed PlacementORN9:17amORION MINTrading HaltOSH9:42amOIL SEARCH2020 Annual Report incorporating Appendix 4EOSH9:37amOIL SEARCH2020 Full Year Results and PresentationPGC9:46amPARAGONStreamlined Operations Driving Profitability & CashflowPGC9:43amPARAGONAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportPKS9:33amPKSHOLDINGAppendix 4D and Interim ReportPKS9:32amPKSHOLDINGPKS receives $12 million in firm commitments to drive growthPNV9:15amPOLYNOVOH1 FY21 Results Investor PresentationPNV9:14amPOLYNOVOAppendix 4D and H1 FY21 ReportPRN7:46amPERENTIHalf Year to 31 Dec 2020 Media ReleasePRN7:45amPERENTIHalf Year to 31 Dec 2020 Results PresentationPRN7:45amPERENTIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPTG9:24amPROPTECHPropTech Group to acquire Website Blue and DesignlyRLG9:51amROOLIFEGROAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial ReportRMS8:46amRAMELIUSHalf Year Results PresentationRMS8:44amRAMELIUSFinancial Results for the Six Months to 31 December 2020RMS8:40amRAMELIUSAppendix 4D and December 2020 Half Yearly Financial ReportRMX8:08amREDMOUNTLand Access Agreements Executed for Koonenberry ProjectRTR8:21amRUMBLEDrilling Expands Large-Scale Gold-Copper-Silver SystemSEK9:17amSEEKFY21 Half Year Results PresentationSEK9:17amSEEKCEO transition H1 FY21 results incl Zhaopin UpdateSEK9:14amSEEKFY21 Half Year Report and Appendix 4DSGC9:39amSACGASCOPlay-Opening Borba 1-7 Natural Gas Well Drilling AheadSGQ9:51amST GEORGEDrilling Update for Mt AlexanderSKI8:17amSPARK INFRFY 2020 FactbookSKI8:15amSPARK INFRFY 2020 Investor PresentationSKI8:15amSPARK INFRFY 2020 ASX ReleaseSKI8:15amSPARK INFRFY 2020 Results Announcement and Appendix 4ESKT7:30amSKY NET TVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSLC9:25amSUPERLOOPH1FY21 Results PresentationSLC9:24amSUPERLOOPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSNZ7:30amSUMMERSETFinancial Results for the Year Ended 31 December 2020SOM9:23amSOMNOMEDInvestor PresentationSOM9:23amSOMNOMEDH1 FY21 SomnoMed Media ReleaseSOM9:22amSOMNOMEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSPL9:19amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE antiviral nasal spray registered in EuropeSRG8:20amSRGGLOBALAppendix 4D & 1H FY21 Half Year ReportSRG8:20amSRGGLOBAL1H FY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementSRG8:20amSRGGLOBAL1H FY21 Half Year Results PresentationST18:54amSPIRIT TECRecord Growth & Scale - H1 Market Update - February 2021ST18:51amSPIRIT TECSpirit Delivers Profitable H1 21 & Record RevenueST18:48amSPIRIT TECAppendix 4D - Half Year AccountsTIE9:30amTIETTOMultiple High-Grade Gold Intercepts from a Number of TargetsTMH9:14amTHEMRKTHLDSuccessful pilot launch of strategic ventures consultancyTMZ9:16amTHOMSONRESTMZ & WRM Sign Term Sheet to Progress Mt Carrington ProjectTWR8:05amTOWERTower Limited - Annual Meeting AddressTWR7:30amTOWERTower consistent growth supports return to dividendsUWL9:29amUNITIGROUPFY21 Half-Year Results Investor PresentationUWL9:27amUNITIGROUPFY21 Half-Year Results AnnouncementUWL9:25amUNITIGROUPFY21 Half-Year Results and Appendix 4DVGI9:52amVGI PRTNRSFY20 Results Briefing PresentationVGI9:51amVGI PRTNRSFY20 Results ReleaseVGI9:12amVGI PRTNRSAppendix 4E and FY20 Annual ReportVMS9:50amVENTUREMINDrilling Priority Zn-Cu-Au targets at Golden Grove NorthVRC9:24amVOLTGuinea Gold Projects Drilling Programmes Make Good ProgressWOO8:27amWOOBOARDResponse to ASX Price QueryWOR9:25amWORLEYASX presentation - Half year results 2021WOR9:20amWORLEYASX release - Half year results 2021WOR9:19amWORLEYDividend/Distribution - WORWOR9:15amWORLEYAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportWOR8:01amWORLEY1PointFive awards FEED for direct air capture projectWSA9:38amWEST AREASHalf Year Accounts PresentationWSA9:36amWEST AREASHalf Year Accounts Press Release & Guidance UpdateWSA9:34amWEST AREASAppendix 4D & Half Year AccountsXRF9:39amXRF SCIENAppendix 4D - Half-Year ReportXST9:41amXSTATEBorba 1-7 Well Spudded


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

*Tuesday 23rd February 4.30pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADT10:17amADRIATICCompletion of RAS Metals AcquisitionAGD2:04pmAUST GOLDAustral Gold announces special dividend of A$0.008 per shareAGD2:03pmAUST GOLDDividend/Distribution - AGDAS19:59amANGELResults presentation FY20-SATL2:11pmAPOLLO T&LH1 FY21 Results Release AnnouncementATL2:11pmAPOLLO T&LH1 FY21 Results Release PresentationATL2:10pmAPOLLO T&LHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUB11:45amAUB GROUPHalf Year Results - Investor Presentation Speaking NotesBHD2:55pmHORNIGOLDAppendix 4D and Interim ReportBIT4:17pmBIOTRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCIO2:09pmCONNECTIOExtension of Line of Credit FacilityCIO1:36pmCONNECTIOAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerCIP11:02amCEN I REIT$26.25M Bella Vista Warehouse AcquisitionCTP4:26pmCENT PETRLHalf Year Results - Central reports $2.5 million net profitDNK3:36pmDANAKALIResponse to ASX Price QueryDVL11:50amDORSAVIHalf Year Results AnnouncementDVL11:48amDORSAVIAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEFE11:53amE IRONCHANGE TO RECORD AND EX DATES FOR ENTITLEMENTS ISSUEESG10:24amVE ESGIEnhancements to Reference IndexGIB11:58amGIBBRIVERGIB Sells Legacy Gold Royalties for A$325,000GRL12:12pmGODOLPHINManagement RestructureIDT3:15pmIDT AUSTIDT Australia FY21 Interim Results and Investor UpdateIDT3:00pmIDT AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIMM4:23pmIMMUTEPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJDR2:49pmJADAR RESTrading HaltJDR2:20pmJADAR RESPause in TradingKGD1:21pmKULANew Westonia Gold Project Adjacent to the Edna May Gold MineKME2:54pmKIPMCGRATHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLAU11:40amLINDSAY AULindsay Australia Limited Half Year Results AnnouncementLAU11:29amLINDSAY AUHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLRT12:45pmLOWELL RESLRT Interim Report including Appendix 4DMCM10:48amMCMININGMCM Appointment of Interim CEO - detailsNSB3:10pmNEUROSCIENHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNTD1:10pmTYRENWHEELHalf Year Investor PresentationNTD1:09pmTYRENWHEELAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportNUH10:14amNUHEARAAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportOSL12:15pmONCOSILHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOSL12:15pmONCOSILHalf-Yearly Report ResultsOSP3:56pmOSPREY MEDFunding Update - Exercise of Options and PPP LoanOVN11:39amOVENTUSInvestor BriefingPIA4:21pmPENGANA INPIA Appendix 4D Interim Financial Report 31 December 2020QHL10:12amQUICKSTEPHalf Year FY21 ResultsQHL10:05amQUICKSTEPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportRCP10:00amREDBANKCapital Raising Investor PresentationSHV3:38pmSELECTFood Division Strategic Review and RestructureSIO4:30pmSIMONDS1HFY21 Investor PresentationSIO4:28pmSIMONDS1HFY21 Results AnnouncementSIO4:05pmSIMONDSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSIV12:42pmSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited Appendix 4D and HY Financial Report 2021TMX10:54amTERRAINSmokebush JV Tenements - 80% Project Ownership AchievedTRT1:44pmTODDRIVERA$3.3M Strategic Capital Raising to Expand ExplorationVLS2:57pmVLSCIENCEPreliminary Final ReportVOC11:03amVOCUSUpdate on indicative and non-binding proposalVRS10:15amVERISTrading HaltVRS10:09amVERISPause in TradingWFL10:16amWELLFULLYLInvestor PresentationWMI10:59amWAM MICROInterim profit up 155% and 33.3% increase in FF interim divWMI10:46amWAM MICROAppendix 4D and Financial ReportXVG4:11pmTREAS.CORPMoody's Rating Downgrade on TCV


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

*Wednesday 24th February Open*



CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:16amADALTAFDA Orphan Drug Designation for AD-2144CE9:41amFORCECOMNew high grade massive sulphide intercepts at Hara KilabABA9:47amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank (ABA) Investor PresentationABA9:34amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank (ABA) Announces Interim ResultsABA9:30amAUSWIDEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAEF8:28amA ETHICALAEF Half Year Analyst PresentationAEF8:27amA ETHICALAEF Half Year Shareholder PresentationAEF8:26amA ETHICALAEF Half Year Results to 31 December 2020AEF8:26amA ETHICALAEF Appendix 4D Half Yearly Report and AccountsAHX8:50amAPIAMH1 FY21 Investor PresentationAHX8:47amAPIAMH1 FY21 Results releaseAHX8:44amAPIAMAppendix 4D and Interim AccountsAJX9:49amALEXIUMHalf Year PresentationAJX9:43amALEXIUMHalf Year Report and AccountsAMA9:42amAMA GROUPHY21 Investor PresentationAMA9:28amAMA GROUPHY21 Appendix 4DAPE9:52amEAGERSDividend/Distribution - APEAPE9:46amEAGERSFull Year Statutory AccountsAPX8:39amAPPENAppen 2020 Full Year resultsAPX8:38amAPPENInvestor PresentationAPX8:38amAPPEN2020 Annual ReportAPX8:35amAPPENAppendix 4EARE8:44amARGONAUTUranium Exploration Assets - Frome ProjectARV8:21amARTEMISMunni Munni - Supreme Court Dismisses Claim Against ARVASG8:45amAUTOSPORTSInvestor Presentation Half yearly Report and AccountsASG8:30amAUTOSPORTSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBD19:28amBARD1 LIFECommencement of Legal Proceedings Against BARD1BGA9:10amBEGA1HFY2021 Results Media ReleaseBGA9:10amBEGA1HFY21 Results PresentationBGA9:05amBEGAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBGT9:06amBIOGENETECFlavocide MOA Studies Confirm Target Site of ActivityBKL9:04amBLACKMOREBKL Half Year Investor PresentationBKL9:00amBLACKMOREBKL Half Year Results AnnouncementBKL8:54amBLACKMOREHalf Year AccountsBKY9:53amBERKELEYPause in TradingBNZ9:45amBENZMININGBenz Mining Investor PresentationBTH8:16amBIGTINCANHalf Year FY21 Results PresentationBTH8:15amBIGTINCANHalf Year FY21 Results AnnouncementBTH8:15amBIGTINCANHalf Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DBTI9:04amBAILADORCompany Announcement - Bailador Sells Investment in DocsCorpCAJ8:24amCAPITOL HFY21 Half Year Results PresentationCAJ8:21amCAPITOL HFY21 Half Year Results ReleaseCAJ8:16amCAPITOL HAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportCBR8:12amCARBON REVH1 FY21 Results PresentationCBR8:12amCARBON REVMedia ReleaseCBR8:11amCARBON REVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCX8:14amCITYCHICFY21 Interim Results PresentationCCX8:14amCITYCHICFY21 Interim Results AnnouncementCCX8:14amCITYCHICAppendix 4D and FY21 Interim ReportCDP8:45amCARINDALECDP Half-Year Results announcementCDP8:44amCARINDALEAppendix 4D and Half-Year ReportCDT8:14amCASTLE MINPolelle Rock Chip Sample Results & Commencement Soil SamplesCI19:25amCREDITLAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportCLT9:09amCELLNETHalf Year AccountsCOO8:27amCORUM GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOS9:23amCOSOLCOSOL HY21 Results PresentationCOS9:22amCOSOLCOSOL HY21 Results AnnouncementCOS9:13amCOSOLCOSOL HY21 Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportCUE9:46amCUEFY2021 First Half ResultsCUE9:37amCUEAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportCVW8:47amCLEARVIEWPart 4 Market ReleaseCVW8:47amCLEARVIEWPart 3 Half Year Results PresentationCVW8:46amCLEARVIEWPart 1 Appendix 4DCWX8:13amCARAWINEMultiple High Grade Gold Hits Above 20g/t Au at HerculesCXL9:30amCALIXCalix HY FY21 Update PresentationCXL9:19amCALIXCalix - HY21 - Reports Strong GrowthCXL9:18amCALIX4D and Half Year AccountsCZN9:39amCORAZONPlacementDCG8:14amDECMIL GRPHalf Year Results PresentationDCG8:14amDECMIL GRPHalf Year Results AnnouncementDCG8:13amDECMIL GRPAppendix 4DDCX8:11amDISCOVEXNewington Exploration UpdateDRE8:10amDREDNOUGHTReduction in Royalty - Illaara Greenstone BeltDRO9:06amDRONEUS Department of Homeland Security AgreementDRR8:11amDETERRA REINTERIM PERIOD FINANCIAL RESULTS AND OUTLOOK PRESENTATIONDRR8:11amDETERRA REInterim Financial Report for the period to 31 December 2020DTI9:58amDTI GROUPAppendix 4D & Financial StatementsE258:11amELEMENT25Butcherbird Closing in on Stage 1 CommissioningECG8:13amECARGO2020 Full Year Financial ResultsECG8:13amECARGO2020 Preliminary Final ReportEGL9:26amENVN GROUPWaste Recycling Agency Agreement & Senior Management AppointFFG9:46amFATFISHFFG's Swedish Listed Subsidiary Abelco Reports Record ProfitFFR8:10amFIREFLYFirefly commences 30,000m drilling campaignFHS9:18amFREHIL MINNew Leadership Team to Deliver GrowthFTT9:11amFACTOR THApp 4E and Annual Report for year ended 31 December 2020G1A9:27amGALENA MINFinal Results from 2020 Abra Drilling ProgramGBR9:28amGREATBOULDGBR Launches $3.1M Capital Raising to Fund Gold ExplorationGRV9:23amGREENVALEExpansion of Alpha Project AreaGSM9:28amGOLDENSTATTrading HaltHE89:43amHELIOS$11.44M Capital RaisingHIL9:11amHILLSHills FY21 Half Year Investor PresentationHIL9:10amHILLSHills FY21 Half Year ResultsHIL9:10amHILLSHills FY21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportHLO8:59amHELLOWORLDHLO Investor PresentationHLO8:56amHELLOWORLDHLO ASX AnnouncementHLO8:46amHELLOWORLDHLO Appendix 4DHLS9:04amHEALIUSHealius announces strong 1H 2021 results, outlook positiveHLS9:00amHEALIUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLX8:11amHELIXWelcomes New Shareholders With New FundingHM19:16amHEARTS MNDHM1 Results Announcement 31 December 2020HM19:08amHEARTS MNDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportHMC8:30amHOME COHome Consortium - 1H FY21 Financial Results PresentationHMC8:25amHOME COHomeCo Delivering On Its Own, Develop & Manage StrategyHMC8:22amHOME COAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial ReportHMY7:34amHARMONEY1H21 Results AnnouncementHMY7:33amHARMONEY1H21 Results PresentationHMY7:32amHARMONEYAppendix 4D and 1H21 Half Year ReportHRL9:29amHRLHOLDINGStrategic Acquisition of New Zealand Water LaboratoryHT18:27amHT&E LTD2020 Full Year Results PresentationHT18:24amHT&E LTD2020 Full Year Results Market AnnouncementHT18:23amHT&E LTDAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportHUM8:41amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H21 presentationHUM8:41amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H21 announcementHUM8:41amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H21 Interim Financial Statements - appendix 4DHZN9:05amHOR OILHalf-Year Results PresentationHZN9:02amHOR OILHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIEL8:14amIELFY21 H1 Investor PresentationIEL8:14amIELFY21 H1 Results AnnouncementIEL8:13amIELAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report for the halfIFL9:55amIOOF1H21 Results PresentationIFL9:54amIOOFIOOF Investor and Analyst Pack and Investor and Analyst BookIFL9:50amIOOF1H21 Results AnnouncementIFL9:48amIOOFAppendix4DIMR8:38amIMRICORMaastricht University Medical Center Commences ProceduresIQ38:09amIQ3CORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIVC8:18amINVOCAREFY20 Results Investor PresentationIVC8:17amINVOCAREFY20 Results Media ReleaseIVC8:17amINVOCAREFY20 Appendix 4EJHC8:22amJAPARAFY2021 Half Year Results PresentationJHC8:19amJAPARAFY2021 Half Year Results Media ReleaseJHC8:18amJAPARAAppendix 4D & FY2021 Interim Financial ReportKSC8:47amK & S CORPKSC Releases Half Year ResultKSC8:43amK & S CORPHalf Year AccountsKSC8:42amK & S CORPAppendix 4DKZR9:33amKALAMAZOOMed-High Grade Extensions at Ashburton Gold ProjectLCY9:43amLEGACYIRONPlacement to accelerate exploration and feasibility studiesLGP9:32amLITTLEGRNHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLOM9:55amLUCAPA215 Carat Diamond Recovered at MothaeLOT9:20amLOTUSRESProposed issue of Securities - LOTLOT9:20amLOTUSRESShare placement to raise $12.5 millionLPE8:52amLPEHOLDINGLPE Announces H1 Net Profit of $0.2 MillionLPE8:52amLPEHOLDINGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLRS8:10amLATRESResults Confirm High-Grade Halloysite & Ultra Bright KaolinLYL9:21amLYCOPODIUM1HFY2021 Investor PresentationLYL9:15amLYCOPODIUM1HFY2021 Half Year Results AnnouncementLYL9:09amLYCOPODIUMAppendix 4DM2R8:10amMIRAMARExploration to Commence at GlandoreMBH9:21amMAGGIEBEER1H FY21 Results PresentationMBH9:21amMAGGIEBEER1H FY21 Results AnnouncementMBH9:17amMAGGIEBEERAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportMCL8:41amMIGHTY CHalf Year Financial Results OverviewMCL8:41amMIGHTY CAppendix 4D & Half Year AccountsMCL8:30amMIGHTY CInvestor Presentation - Half Year ResultsMEZ7:32amMERIDIANMeridian to build $395 million wind farm in Hawke's BayMEZ7:32amMERIDIANHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMGV9:02amMUSGRAVEOutstanding high-grade gold at White Heat, CueMGX8:13amMT GIBSONDecember 2020 Half -Year Result Investor PresentationMGX8:12amMT GIBSONDecember 2020 Half -Year Financial Result Cover ReleaseMGX8:12amMT GIBSONDecember 2020 Half -Year Financial StatementsMHJ7:30amMICHAELHLLFY21H1 Investor PresentationMHJ7:30amMICHAELHLLFY21H1 ResultsMHJ7:30amMICHAELHLLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMME8:53amMONEYMEHalf Year Results PresentationMME8:51amMONEYMEHalf Year Results AnnouncementMME8:49amMONEYMEAppendix 4DMMS8:15amMCMILLANHalf Year Results PresentationMMS8:15amMCMILLANHalf Year AccountsMPL8:17amMEDIBANKHY21 Results - Investor PresentationMPL8:09amMEDIBANKHY21 Results - Media ReleaseMPL8:08amMEDIBANKHY21 Results - Appendix 4D and Financial ReportMPL8:07amMEDIBANKMedibank announces Craig Drummond to retire as CEOMPR8:52amMPOWERTrading HaltMVF9:11amMONASH IVFMonash IVF Group 1H21 Results PresentationMVF9:02amMONASH IVFAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report 31 Dec 2020MWY8:43amMIDWAY1HFY21 Results PresentationMWY8:36amMIDWAY1HFY21 Results AnnouncementMWY8:35amMIDWAYAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsMYX8:17amM PHARMA2021 Half Year Investor PresentationMYX8:15amM PHARMA2021 Half Year Media ReleaseMYX8:15amM PHARMAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNAN8:26amNANOSONICS2021 Half Year Financial Results Investor PresentationNAN8:25amNANOSONICS2021 Half Year Financial ResultsNAN8:23amNANOSONICSAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportNEC8:43amNINE ENT2021 Interim Results presentationNEC8:43amNINE ENT2021 Interim Results AnnouncementNEC8:43amNINE ENTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNEU8:48amNEURENNeuren approaching transforming milestones in 2021NEU8:48amNEURENPreliminary Final Report and 2020 full year accountsNOV9:23amNOVATTILifepay platform is launched leveraging Novatti technologyNOX9:22amNOXOPHARMCompany Announcement Regarding Appendix 3Y DisclosuresNTO8:49amNITRO SOFTNitro - Results Presentation 2020NTO8:27amNITRO SOFTNitro posts strong FY2020 resultsNTO8:17amNITRO SOFTAppendix 4E & 2020 Annual ReportNZK7:32amNZKSALMONNZK 1H21 Half Year Results AnnouncementNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME 2020 Full Year Results Investor PresentationNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME 2020 Full Year Results AnnouncementNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME 2020 Full Year Results NZX FormOPT8:42amOPTHEAOpthea Finalizes Ph 3 Study Designs and Startup ActivitiesOTW8:50amOTW HLDINGHalf Year Results - PresentationOTW8:50amOTW HLDINGHalf Yearly ReportOTW8:49amOTW HLDINGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPAM9:41amPA METALSStrong Results from Khao Soon Tungsten ProjectPRU8:11amPERSEUSHalf Year Financial Results PresentationPRU8:11amPERSEUSHalf Year Financial Results OverviewPRU8:11amPERSEUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPTM8:23amPLAT MGMT31 December 2020 - Half Yearly Analyst BriefingRAP9:20amRESAPPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportRCE9:49amRECCE LTDRecce Applies for Dual Listing on Frankfurt Stock ExchangeRCP9:39amREDBANKOversubscribed Capital RaisingREG8:37amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Investor Presentation 1H FY21 ResultsREG8:33amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Results Announcement 1H FY21REG8:32amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare 4D and Financial Report 1H FY21RGI9:54amROTOGROSuccessful $2m PlacementRHT9:44amRESONANCEHepaFat-AI receives CE MarkingRIC9:25amRIDLEYInvestor Presentation 1H FY21 ResultsRIC9:23amRIDLEYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRNU8:57amRENASCORRenascor Joins European Battery AllianceRZI8:38amRAIZINVESTRaiz Invest Limited - Continued Strong Growth in 1H21RZI8:32amRAIZINVEST1H21 Results Investor PresentationRZI8:29amRAIZINVESTAppendix 4D and Half Year Report to 31 December 2020S669:49amSTAR COMBOS66 1H21 Result AnnouncementSCA9:02amSCTR1&2SCG Full Year Announcement and Results PresentationSCA9:00amSCTR1&2SCG Appendix 4E and 2020 Annual Financial ReportSCG8:48amSCENTREScentre Group Property CompendiumSCG8:44amSCENTREFull Year Announcement and Results PresentationSCG8:41amSCENTREAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual Financial ReportSCW8:57amSCENTRE T1Full Year Announcement and Results PresentationSCW8:56amSCENTRE T1Appendix 4E and 2020 Annual Financial ReportSHJ8:16amSHINE CORPFY21 Half Year Results Investor PresentationSHJ8:16amSHINE CORPFY21 Half Year Financial Results OverviewSHJ8:15amSHINE CORPAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial StatementsSKF8:48amSKYFIISkyfii 1H FY2021 Financial ReviewSKF8:47amSKYFIISkyfii 1H21 Interim Financial Report & Appendix 4DSLK8:38amSEALINKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSLR8:08amSILVERLAKEHalf Year Financial Results SummarySLR8:08amSILVERLAKEAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportSPK7:31amSPARK NZHalf Year AccountsSVL9:45amSILVERMINEUpdate of Sale of Conrad and Webbs ProjectsSXE8:11amSTH X ELECInvestor Presentation - Half Year ResultsSXE8:10amSTH X ELECHalf Year Results AnnouncementSXE8:10amSTH X ELECAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportSYD8:39amSYDAIRPORTSydney Airport - 2020 Full Year Results PresentationSYD8:37amSYDAIRPORTSydney Airport - 2020 Full Year Results ReleaseSYD8:35amSYDAIRPORTSydney Airport Appendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportTGF8:15amTRIBECAAppendix 4D Interim Financial Report to 31 December 2020TNK8:57amTHINK CHILTNK Appendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportTNR9:41amTORIANTrading HaltTTI8:23amTRAFFICInvestor Presentation Half Year ResultsTTI8:15amTRAFFICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsUCM9:10amUSCOMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVEA9:05amVIVA E GRPFY2020 Results PresentationVEA9:03amVIVA E GRPViva Energy FY2020 ResultsVEA9:02amVIVA E GRPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Financial ReportVML9:52amVITALMETALVital's Rare Earth Sample Program Delivering Positive ResultVMX9:42amVALMECLTDSTRONG HY21 DELIVERS RECORD EARNINGS & CASHFLOWVMX9:33amVALMECLTDAppendix 4DVOC8:16amVOCUSHalf Year Results - ASX Release and Investor PresentationVOC8:16amVOCUSAppendix 4D and Half Year ResultsWAX9:31amWAM RESEARInterim profit up 205% and 4.95cps FF interim dividendWAX9:14amWAM RESEARAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWCG9:38amWEBCENTRALAppendix 4F and Interim AccountsWOW8:43amWOOLWORTHSHalf-Year Results AnnouncementWOW8:29amWOOLWORTHSAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportWTC8:46amWISETECHWTC 1H21 Results investor presentationWTC8:42amWISETECHWTC 1H21 revenue up 16%, EBITDA up 43%WTC8:33amWISETECHWTC 1H21 Appendix 4D and financial statementsWWG9:30amWISEWAYGRPBoard and Management UpdateWWG9:26amWISEWAYGRPHalf Year Results AnnouncementWWG9:26amWISEWAYGRPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportZER8:11amZETA RESHalf Yearly Report and Accounts


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 February 2021)

must be the busiest day for Half Yearly's, so far.  All a bit overwhelming.


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> must be the busiest day for Half Yearly's, so far.  All a bit overwhelming.



Indeed DF

You could easily spend your life reading


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

*Wednesday Close 24th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACB12:06pmACAPRESDECEMBER QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT ADDENDUMACS2:51pmACCENT RESSuspension from Official QuotationACW3:05pmACTINOGENAppendix 4D & Half-Year Financial StatementsADA11:33amADACELTrading haltADA10:00amADACELPause in tradingAIR10:31amASTIVITAAppendix 4DAMT2:19pmALLEGRAHalf Yearly ReportARO10:09amASTRO RESProposed issue of Securities - AROARO10:08amASTRO RESCompletion of $2.994 Million Capital RaisingAUH11:17amAUSTCHINATrading HaltAUH10:33amAUSTCHINAPause in TradingAVG1:41pmAUST VINTAVG Half Year 30/12/20 4D & FinancialsBEM10:56amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth to commence Stage 2 Large Scale test programBKY10:00amBERKELEYTrading HaltCI110:05amCREDITLCI1 Half Year ResultsCLB2:33pmCANDY CLUBResponse to ASX QueryCLF11:56amCONCENTLFLHalf Year AccountsCMP12:30pmCOMPUMEDICBusiness UpdateCMP12:26pmCOMPUMEDICHalf Year AccountsCT11:17pmCONST TECHAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportCUV10:41amCLINUVELAppendix 4D Half Yearly ReportCVV10:40amCARAVELMINInvestor PresentationCVV10:00amCARAVELMINProposed issue of Securities - CVVCVV10:00amCARAVELMINCaravel Minerals Completes A$9.0M PlacementCXM4:05pmCENTREXCompany UpdateDDT3:09pmDATADOTDDT - Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportDYL12:35pmD YELLOWA$40.8M Placement Successfully CompletedEMD1:02pmEMYRIALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEMU10:34amEMU NLEMU Exploration Programme for Copper Nickel PGE UnderwayEZL1:20pmEUROZHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFFG11:35amFATFISHTrading HaltFFG11:22amFATFISHPause in TradingFNX2:31pmFINEXIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFSG12:32pmFIELD SOLUH1 FY21 - Record Results Across the GroupFSG12:27pmFIELD SOLUDecember 2020 Half Year Accounts and 4DGEM12:30pmG8 EDUCATEAMENDED - Appendix 4EGPS3:26pmGPSPreliminary Final ReportHGL4:06pmHUDSON INVAppendix 4EHNG10:40amHGL LTDChairman's Address to ShareholdersINV12:22pmINVESTSGRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsITG10:15amINTEGA GRPIntega 2021 Half Year Results PresentationITG10:13amINTEGA GRPIntega Announces HY21 ResultsITG10:13amINTEGA GRPAppendix 4DJDR3:10pmJADAR RESJadar to Spin Out Serbian Lithium ProjectsJDR3:07pmJADAR RESResponse to ASX Price QueryMCL10:19amMIGHTY CMighty Craft launches Craft HubMDC1:34pmMEDLABAppendix 4DMEB2:27pmMEDIBIOLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMGU11:01amMAG MININGIron Horse Prospect - Buena VistaMOZ11:26amMOSAICMOZ - Half 1 2021 Market UpdateMOZ11:22amMOSAICMOZ - Half 1 2021 Appendix 4DMR111:32amMONTEMShare Purchase PlanMYL12:03pmMYANMARMETCorporate UpdatePAR12:13pmPARA BIOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPE112:15pmPENGANAPETPE1 Appendix 4D and Interim Report 31 December 2020PIL3:35pmPEPPERMINTPeppermint to be re-instated to official quotationPRO1:50pmPROPHECYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPTB2:14pmPTB GROUPAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CRFG1:48pmRTL FOOD1H21 Results PresentationRFG1:48pmRTL FOOD1H21 Results and UpdateRFG1:47pmRTL FOODHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRNO1:06pmRHINOMEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSVS1:33pmSUNVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTNK10:27amTHINK CHILTNK CY20 Investor PresentationTNK10:19amTHINK CHILTNK Highlights, AGM and investor briefing call detailsTRN10:01amTORRENSTorrens Commences Pre-drilling Exploration at Mt PiperUBI1:21pmUNI BIOSENAppendix 4E and Annual Report on Form 10-K FY2020UCM11:14amUSCOMFY21 H1 Investor Presentation - Strong Growth, Bright FutureUOS3:14pmU.O. AUSTPreliminary Final ReportVXR10:33amVENTUREXReinstatement to Official QuotationVXR10:33amVENTUREXStrategic Funding PackageWAA2:30pmWAM ACTIVEWAM Active announces SPP followed by Bonus Issue of OptionsWAA2:18pmWAM ACTIVEProspectus Bonus Issue of OptionsWAA2:03pmWAM ACTIVEInterim profit up 77% and 3.0cps FF interim dividendWAA1:41pmWAM ACTIVEAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWAA1:05pmWAM ACTIVECleansing Notice - Share Purchase PlanXPE1:23pmXPED LIMTDRights Issue Update and Shortfall NotificationYBR3:06pmYELLOWBRICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYRL9:59amYANDALExploration Update - Gordons Gold ProjectZGL3:26pmZICOMProfit Guidance for Half Year ended 31 December 2020


----------



## barney (25 February 2021)

*Thursday Morning 25th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading360​8:16amLIFE360Full Year Results - Investor Presentation360​8:15amLIFE360Full Year Results - Media Release360​8:15amLIFE360Appendix 4E & Full Year Statutory Accounts4DX8:07am4DMEDICAL4DMedical reports 1H FY21 results4DX8:06am4DMEDICALAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportA2B8:43amA2B AUST1H21 Results AnnouncementA2B8:42amA2B AUST1H21 Results PresentationA2B8:39amA2B AUST1H21 4D and Half Year ReportA2M7:31amA2 MILK1H21 Results PresentationA2M7:31amA2 MILKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsA2M7:31amA2 MILK1H21 Results CommentaryA2M7:31amA2 MILKAppendix 4DA3D8:06amAURORALABSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsADS9:42amADSLOT LTDFY2021 Half Year Results PresentationADS9:40amADSLOT LTDHalf Year Report and AccountsAGH9:22amALTHEAAlthea Reports 175% Revenue Growth For 1H FY2021AGH9:19amALTHEAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAIZ7:32amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand 2021 Interim ResultsAJQ9:08amARMOURRetention Licence Applications Lodged in Northern TerritoryALC8:19amALCIDIONInvestor Presentation - Half Year ResultsALC8:14amALCIDIONAlcidion FY21 Half Year Report and Appendix 4DALG8:16amARDENTLGLTArdent Leisure Half Year Results PresentationALG8:16amARDENTLGLTArdent Leisure Reports Half Year ResultsALG8:16amARDENTLGLTAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportALX8:33amATLSRTERIAWarnow Tunnel Debt RestructureALX8:27amATLSRTERIAFY2020 Investor Reference PackALX8:26amATLSRTERIAFY2020 Full Year Results PresentationALX8:25amATLSRTERIAFY2020 Full Year Results AnnouncementALX8:24amATLSRTERIAFY2020 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportAMI9:56amAURELIAHalf Year AccountsAMO9:05amAMBERTECHDividend/Distribution - AMOAMO9:03amAMBERTECHAppendix 4D and Half-Year ReportsAMX9:04amAEROMETREXHalf Year Results PresentationAMX9:00amAEROMETREXStrategic investments underpin Exceptional ARR GrowthAMX8:57amAEROMETREXAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsAND9:34amANSRDA GRP1H FY21 Results SummaryAND9:34amANSRDA GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsANG9:37amAUSTIN ENGAustin First Half FY2021 Results Investor PresentationANG9:33amAUSTIN ENGAustin First Half 2021 ResultsANG9:32amAUSTIN ENGAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportANP8:47amANTISENSEATL1102 DMD Paediatric Investigation Plan submitted to EMAAOU9:27amAUROCH MINAUROCH INVESTIGATES LITHIUM POTENTIAL AT NEPEANAPH8:16amAPHEMPAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportAPT8:53amAFTERPAYAfterpay US Inc ownership and $1.25b convertible notes offerAPT8:52amAFTERPAYH1 FY21 Results PresentationAPT8:52amAFTERPAYH1 FY21 Results AnnouncementAPT8:52amAFTERPAYAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year ReportAPT8:35amAFTERPAYTrading haltAQD9:20amAUSQUESTBack to Back Drilling Across Australia and PeruATS9:45amAUSTRALISTrading HaltAVH9:47amAVITA MEDPreliminary Prospectus SupplementAVH9:00amAVITA MEDTrading HaltAVJ9:39amAVJAVJennings Announces First Half FY21 ResultsAVJ9:33amAVJ31 December 2020 Half Year Report - Appendix 4DAVN9:14amAVENTUSFY21 Half Year Results PresentationAVN9:14amAVENTUSFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementAVN9:14amAVENTUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAWV8:11amANOVAMETALFinal Big Springs Results confirm Successful Drill CampaignBAR9:44amBARRA RESBurbanks-Mainlode Mining ApprovalBC89:22amBLACK CATTrading HaltBDA9:16amBOD AUSTStrong half driven by international expansionBDA9:12amBOD AUSTHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DBID9:22amBILL IDInvestor PresentationBID9:21amBILL IDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBKY9:25amBERKELEYUpdate on Spanish Regulatory RegimeBSX9:17amBLACKSTONETaipan Discovery Zone - Blackstone finds new nickel sulfideBVS8:21amBRAVURA1H21 Results PresentationBVS8:13amBRAVURAAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportBVS8:13amBRAVURA1H21 Results AnnouncementsBVS8:12amBRAVURADividend/Distribution - BVSCCG8:10amCOMMS GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCV9:24amCASH CONVHalf-year financial results investor presentationCCV9:22amCASH CONVHalf-year financial resultsCCV9:16amCASH CONVAppendix 4DCDD9:52amCARDNOHY21 Results Investor PresentationCDD9:50amCARDNOHY21 Results AnnouncementCDD9:45amCARDNOAppendix 4DCGS8:17amCOGSTATEFY21 Half Year Result PresentationCGS8:16amCOGSTATEFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementCGS8:16amCOGSTATEFY21 Half Year ReportCLQ8:26amCLEANTEQAppendix 4D - Half Year ReportCMW9:43amCROMWELLHY21 Results PresentationCMW9:39amCROMWELLHY21 Results AnnouncementCMW9:37amCROMWELLAppendix 4D And Half Year Financial ReportCPV9:19amCLEARVUEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCRW8:19amCASHREWARDCashrewards H1FY21 Results PresentationCRW8:16amCASHREWARDCashrewards H1FY21 AnnouncementCRW8:16amCASHREWARDCashrewards H1FY21 Appendix 4D and Interim ReportCSX8:48amCLEANSPACE1H FY21 Results PresentationCSX8:44amCLEANSPACEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDOC8:29amDOCTORCAREPreliminary Final ReportDSE8:37amDROPSUITECommentary on Preliminary Financial Report - FY2020DSE8:34amDROPSUITEAppendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report - FY2020DSK8:52amDUSK1H FY21 Results PresentationDSK8:51amDUSK1H FY21 Results AnnouncementDSK8:50amDUSKAppendix 4D and Interim Consolidated Financial ReportDTS9:16amDRAGONTAILDTS continues its Growth. FY2020 Results and Appendix 4EDUR9:42amDURATECHalf Yearly results presentationDUR9:41amDURATECHalf Yearly results announcementDUR9:41amDURATECHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEAX8:31amENERGY ACTHalf Year Results Investor PresentationEAX8:31amENERGY ACTHalf Year Results Media ReleaseEAX8:31amENERGY ACTAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial StatementsEGR9:12amECOGRAFEuropean Battery Anode Materials FacilityEM29:22amEAGLE MMLExpansion Potential Continues High Grade Hit in New ZoneEMT9:18amEMETALSHIGH GRADE GOLD IN MAIDEN DRILLING AT TWIN HILLSEMV9:47amEMVISIONHalf Year Report & CEO UpdateEP18:19amEPFINACLTD1H21 Results PresentationEP18:18amEPFINACLTD1H21 Results AnnouncementEP18:18amEPFINACLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEPY9:05amEARLYPAYHalf Year Investor PresentationEPY9:03amEARLYPAYHalf Year Results AnnouncementEPY9:02amEARLYPAYHalf Year AccountsEYE8:29amNOVA EYEInvestor presentation Half year Results 31 December 2020EYE8:28amNOVA EYEHalf Year Results DiscussionEYE8:24amNOVA EYEHalf Year AccountsFDV9:23amFRONT D VAcquisition and 2020 Full Year Results PresentationFDV9:18amFRONT D VStrategic Acquisition of Yapo in ChileFDV9:06amFRONT D VAppendix 4E Preliminary Financial ReportFFT8:31amFFT GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFIN8:09amFINRESOURCResults of Diamond Drilling Completed at McKenzie SpringsFLT8:14amFLIGHT CTRFLT FY21 Half Year Results PresentationFLT8:14amFLIGHT CTRFLT FY21 Half Year Results ReleaseFLT8:14amFLIGHT CTRFLT FY21 Half Year AccountsFSF7:32amFONTERRAFonterra narrows 2021 earnings guidanceFWD8:06amFLEETWOODH1 FY21 Results PresentationFWD8:05amFLEETWOODH1 FY21 Results AnnouncementFWD8:04amFLEETWOODAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportGAL8:14amGALILEOPriority Diamond Drilling Starts at Fraser RangeGBR9:26amGREATBOULDExceptional gold intersection in Mulga Bill drillingGDG9:27amGEN DEVAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportGLL9:37amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Pump Optimisation ProgrammeGMR9:38amGOLDEN RIMMajor Exploration Program Commences at KadaGNE7:30amGENESIS NZHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGNE7:30amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy HY21 Results PresentationGNE7:30amGENESIS NZProfit GuidanceGNM9:37amGREATNORTHBig Rush Resource increased by over 220% to 154,000 ouncesGNX9:48amGENEXPOWERKidston Hydro Project Update - Extension of JPOWER AgreementGOZ8:35amGROWTHPROGOZ 1H21 Property CompendiumGOZ8:35amGROWTHPROGOZ 1H21 PresentationGOZ8:33amGROWTHPROGOZ 1H21 AnnouncementGOZ8:31amGROWTHPROHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGOZ8:26amGROWTHPROAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CGTK7:31amGENTRACKFY21 Outlook UpdateGTN8:16amGTNETWORK2021 Half Year Results AnnouncementGTN8:14amGTNETWORK2021 Half Year Investor PresentationGTN8:14amGTNETWORKAppendix 4D and half year financial statementsICS9:28amICSGLOBALCompletion of MBC SaleID88:35amIDENTITIIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIFM8:26amINFOMEDIAFY21 Half Year Financial Results PresentationIFM8:25amINFOMEDIAFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementIFM8:23amINFOMEDIAFY21 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DIGL8:28amIVEGROUPInvestor Presentation Half Year Results (31 December 2020)IGL8:24amIVEGROUPIVE Group Announces Half Year Results to 31 December 2020IGL8:18amIVEGROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year Results to 31 December 2020ILU7:34amILUKA RESIluka 2020 Full Year Results PresentationILU7:34amILUKA RESIluka Full Year Results to 31 December 2020ILU7:33amILUKA RESIluka Annual Report 2020 including Appendix 4EIMR8:09amIMRICORFY20 Investor PresentationIMR8:09amIMRICORImricor Releases FY20 ResultsIMR8:08amIMRICORAppendix 4E and FY20 Financial AccountsIP19:09amINPAYTECHCapital Raising via PlacementIP18:46amINPAYTECHAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportISU8:33amISELECTiSelect Limited HY FY21 - ASX AnnouncementISU8:32amISELECTiSelect Limited HY FY21 Results - Investor PresentationISU8:28amISELECTiSelect Limited - Appendix 4DJHG8:37amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - FY20 Results (Appendix 4E)KAR9:50amKAROONFY21 Half Year Results Announcement & Investor PresentationKNO9:43amKNOSYSHalf year result highlights - Dec 2020KNO9:40amKNOSYSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKSL8:22amKINAFY2020 Results Investor PresentationKSL8:22amKINAPreliminary Final ReportKSL8:21amKINAKina delivers planned acquisition gains and maintains growthKYK9:56amKYCKRLIMITAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportLFG8:01amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results - PresentationLFG8:01amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results - Media ReleaseLFG8:01amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results and Updated FY21 Earnings GuidanceLFG8:00amLIBERTY FGLFG Appendix 4DLIT8:10amLITHIUMAUSLITCF holders pay unpaid capital raising $83kLNK8:49amLINK ADMINPEXA shareholders to explore viability of an IPOLNK8:18amLINK ADMIN2021 Half Year Results Media ReleaseLNK8:17amLINK ADMINAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report, 31 December 2020LOM8:41amLUCAPALulo Diamonds Sell for A$4.6 MillionLRS8:08amLATRESMore High-Grade Halloysite & Ultra Bright Kaolin ResultsLVT9:45amLIVETILES1st Half FY21 Results AnnouncementLVT9:39amLIVETILES1st Half FY21 Report and AccountsMAG9:41amMAGMATICDrilling commences across multiple Gold-Copper targetsMBM8:53amMOBECOMDisclosure of key information for reinstatement to tradingMEZ8:59amMERIDIANStandard & Poors Outlook RevisionMFG9:54amMAG FINCMagellan Global Fund Partnership Offer UpdateMGO9:55amMAGGLOBOCPartnership Offer UpdateMIO8:09amMACARTHURMExclusive Agreement over WA Central Goldfields TenementsMMJ8:49amMMJGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMTC9:51amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Identified in UGA-07 and UGA-12 at Sturec MineMTO9:18amMOTORCYCLEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMX19:33amMICRO-XMX1 - Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportNAE8:59amNEW AGEDrilling advances on Hemi Style Gold Targets Pilbara WANEW8:58amNEW ENERGYFY2020 results presentationNEW8:48amNEW ENERGYFull Year Statutory AccountsNMR7:57amNATIVE MINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNNG8:10amNEXION GRONEXION signs agreement with IBM for Cloud Services in WANVX8:46amNOVONIXEQUITY RAISING FOR SCALE-UP OF ANODE MATERIALS PRODUCTIONNVX8:20amNOVONIXTrading HaltNVX8:12amNOVONIXAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportOCL9:44amOBJECTIVEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOEC8:13amORBITALInvestor Presentation - FY21 Half-Year Financial ResultsOEC8:12amORBITALFY21 Half-Year Financial ResultsOEC8:12amORBITALAppendix 4D & FY21 Half-Year Financial ReportONE8:17amONEVIEWInvestor Presentation - Preliminary Final Report 2020ONE8:14amONEVIEWPreliminary Final ReportOPL9:57amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4DPAN8:11amPANORAMICAppendix 4D and 31 December 2020 Interim Financial ReportPBH8:13amPOINTSBETHY21 Investor PresentationPBH8:13amPOINTSBETHY21 Appendix 4D and HY ReportPBP8:50amPROBIOTECHY21 Investor PresentationPBP8:48amPROBIOTECHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPDI9:38amPREDICTIVEMORE DEPTH EXTENSIONS FROM DRILLING BANKAN GOLD DISCOVERIESPFP8:42amPROPEL FP1H FY21 Results AnnouncementPFP8:40amPROPEL FP1H FY21 - Results Investor PresentationPFP8:36amPROPEL FPAppendix 4D and 1H FY21 Interim Financial ReportPGL8:09amPROSPA GRPPGL HY21 Investor PresentationPGL8:08amPROSPA GRPPGL Announces Half Year ResultsPGL8:07amPROSPA GRPPGL Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportPNV9:41amPOLYNOVODistributor App. - PolyNovo enters Denmark, Norway & IcelandPOD8:11amPODIUMContinuity of PGM and copper in eastern sector of Parks ReefPPC9:54amPEETAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial StatementsPPG9:17amPRO PACInvestor Presentation Half year results FY2021PPG9:15amPRO PACMedia Release- Half year results FY21PPG9:15amPRO PACAppendix 4D and Interim Financial reportPSC9:22amPROSPECRESCorporate Update - Advancing the Arcadia Lithium ProjectQAN8:20amQANTASQantas Group HY21 Investor PresentationsQAN8:19amQANTASQantas Group HY21 Results CEO SpeechQAN8:17amQANTASQantas Group HY21 ASX and Media ReleaseQAN8:17amQANTASQantas Group HY21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportQIP8:48amQANTMIPQANTM 2021 Half Year Results PresentationQIP8:47amQANTMIPQANTM Half Year Results to 31 December 2020QIP8:41amQANTMIPAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2020QUB8:15amQUBEHalf Year Investor PresentationQUB8:15amQUBEHalf Year Results AnnouncementQUB8:14amQUBEHalf Year Results for Announcement to the MarketQUB8:14amQUBEManaging Director TransitionRBD7:32amRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Full Year Results AnnouncementRDS9:20amREDSTONETrading HaltRED8:07amRED 5 LTDAppendix 4D and half year accountsRGI9:55amROTOGROTrading HaltRGI9:51amROTOGROPause in tradingRHC8:25amRAMSAYHalf Year Financial Results PresentationRHC8:22amRAMSAYHalf Year Financial ResultsRHC8:21amRAMSAYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRHY8:56amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsRIM9:47amRIMFIREInitial assays indicate high grade gold at TransitRMC9:37amRESIMACInvestor PresentationRMC9:36amRESIMACASX ReleaseRMC9:34amRESIMACHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRMX8:37amREDMOUNTRMX to Progress Ni-Cu-Co-PGE Target at Mt MansbridgeRMY8:17amRMA GLOBALHalf-year results and Appendix 4DRNU9:10amRENASCORPresentation to the EPLGA Annual ConferenceRRL8:10amREGISHalf Yearly Financial Results PresentationRRL8:10amREGISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSDG9:28amSUNLANDSunland Group Half Year Results PresentationSDG9:26amSUNLANDSunland Group Announces FY21 Half Year ResultsSDG9:25amSUNLANDAppendix 4DSEC9:46amSPHERIA EC1H FY2021 Financial HighlightsSEC9:38amSPHERIA ECAppendix 4DSF19:25amSTEMIFYSF1 to acquire Swoop and NodeOne Telco businessesSF19:25amSTEMIFYUpdate on the Disposal of MyStemKits to Boxlight CorporationSFR8:13amSANDFIREDecember 2020 Half Year Financial Results PresentationSFR8:13amSANDFIREDecember 2020 Half Year Financial Results AnnouncementSFR8:13amSANDFIREDecember 2020 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DSGH9:19amSLATER & GInvestor PresentationSGH9:15amSLATER & GHalf Year Results and Business UpdateSGH9:14amSLATER & GHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSGP8:43amSTOCKLAND1H21 Results Presentation AnnexureSGP8:42amSTOCKLAND1H21 Results PresentationSGP8:40amSTOCKLANDStockland 1H21 ResultSGP8:40amSTOCKLANDAppendix 4D (including Stockland Interim Financial Report)SLA8:31amSILK LASERSILK H1 FY21 Results PresentationSLA8:27amSILK LASERSILK Delivers Strong H1 Result and Upgrades FY ForecastSLA8:21amSILK LASERAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial StatementsSLX9:34amSILEXOperational Update - 25 February 2021SLX9:24amSILEXHalf Year Accounts (Appendix 4D)SOP8:32amSYNERTECGreenTech Business Update Progress from Pilots to ContractsSOP8:28amSYNERTECFY21 Half Year Financial Results & UpdateSOP8:25amSYNERTECFY21 Appendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportSOV8:29amSOV CLOUDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSPL9:48amSTARPHARMAInterim Report and Half-Year Financial ResultsSPZ9:04amSMART PARKAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CSPZ9:03amSMART PARKH1 FY21 Investor PresentationSPZ9:00amSMART PARKAppendix 4D and Interim ReportSXA9:51amSTRATA-XIntroducing Pure HydrogenSXL8:12amSTHNXMEDIAHalf Year Investor PresentationSXL8:12amSTHNXMEDIAHalf Year AnnouncementSXL8:12amSTHNXMEDIAAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsT3D9:25am333D4D and Half Year Financial ReportsTI19:40amTOMBADORTrading HaltTIG9:39am2020 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportTPG8:47amTPGLIMITED2020 Financial Results CommentaryTPG8:42amTPGLIMITED2020 Financial Results Investor PresentationTPG8:39amTPGLIMITEDFull Year Financial Results Media ReleaseTPG8:37amTPGLIMITED2020 Appendix 4E and Full Year Financial ReportTPW8:11amTEMPLE WEBH1 FY2021 investor presentationTPW8:11amTEMPLE WEBHalf year results to 31 December 2020TPW8:11amTEMPLE WEBHalf Yearly Report and AccountsUNI8:19amUNISTOREUniversal Store Holdings Limited 1H FY21 Results PresentatioUNI8:18amUNISTOREUniversal Store Holdings Limited 1H FY21 Results AnnouncemenUNI8:17amUNISTOREAppendix 4D and Half Yearly AccountsVBC8:46amVERBRECLVerbrec H1 FY21 Results PresentationVBC8:46amVERBRECLVerbrec H1 FY21 Results AnnouncementVBC8:39amVERBRECLAppendix 4DVEE8:08amVEEM LTDHalf Year Results PresentationVEE8:07amVEEM LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVMT9:23amVMOTOPreliminary Final ReportVRS9:47amVERISCapital Raising PresentationVRS9:46amVERISSuccessful $7.5m Placement & H1 PBT GuidanceVVA9:02amVIVALEISURFY2021 Half Year Results Investor PresentationVVA9:00amVIVALEISURFY 2021 Half Year Results Market AnnouncementVVA8:55amVIVALEISURAppendix 4DVYS8:51amVYSARNLTDVysarn financial results 6 months to December FY2021VYS8:45amVYSARNLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportWGN8:17amWAGNERSFY21 Half Year Results Investor PresentationWGN8:17amWAGNERSAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportWPP9:45amWPP AUNZManagement Presentation Full Year Results 2020WPP9:45amWPP AUNZMedia Release Full Year Results 2020WPP9:44amWPP AUNZAppendix 4E and FY Results 2020WZR9:36amWISR LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYFZ8:11amYOUFOODZYFZ - HY investor presentationYFZ8:11amYOUFOODZHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYFZ8:10amYOUFOODZYFZ - HY results announcementZ1P9:01amZIPCOLTDH1 FY21 Investor PresentationZ1P8:54amZIPCOLTDH1FY21 Half Year Result Transformational Half, Record ResultZ1P8:42amZIPCOLTDH1 FY21 Half Year Financial Report & Appendix 4DZNO9:02amZOONOGROUPZoono Half Year Investor PresentationZNO9:02amZOONOGROUPZoono Half Year ResultsZNO9:02amZOONOGROUPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts


----------



## barney (25 February 2021)

*Thursday Close 25th February*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACR10:20amACRUXAcrux Investor PresentationACR10:19amACRUXAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts - for the 31 Dec acACS3:08pmACCENT RESReinstatement to Official QuotationACS3:08pmACCENT RESDirector AppointmentAHF3:46pmAUSDAIRYCommentary on Half Yearly Report and Market UpdateAHF3:44pmAUSDAIRYAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportAKP12:51pmAUDIOPIXELPreliminary Final ReportAMD11:42amARROW MINTrading HaltAMD11:35amARROW MINPause in TradingAMI10:08amAURELIADec 2020 Half Year Results Investor PresentationAMI9:59amAURELIADec 2020 Half Year ResultsAMI9:56amAURELIAHalf Year AccountsANL3:36pmAMANI GOLDBoard ReorganisationAOU3:55pmAUROCH MINTrading HaltAOU3:17pmAUROCH MINPause in TradingAPZ11:45amASPENFinancial results for the Half Year ended 31 December 2020APZ11:40amASPENInvestor PresentationAPZ11:36amASPENAPZ Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report December 2020ASH3:02pmASHLEYSERVFirst Half 2021 Results PresentationASH3:01pmASHLEYSERVFirst Half 2021 ResultsASH3:00pmASHLEYSERVAppendix 4D and Half Year 2021 AccountsATH12:54pmALTERITYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUH12:09pmAUSTCHINAResponse to ASX Price QueryAVJ9:58amAVJHalf Year FY21 Results PresentationAWN10:37amAWNHOLDLTDVivoPower releases 31 Dec 20 HY resultsAYU10:07amAUS UNITYAppendix 3A.1BCC12:19pmBEAM COMSBeam Records Double-Digit Growth in Half 1 Revenue & ProfitBCC12:19pmBEAM COMSAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report 31 December 2020BEE11:21amBROO LTDBroo enters into Exclusive Distribution Agreement with ALMBEX2:15pmBIKE XCHGAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year ReportBGA12:07pmBEGAFonterra Legal ProceedingsBPH3:07pmBPH ENERGYTrading HaltBPH2:34pmBPH ENERGYPause in TradeBPP10:31amBABYLONPUBPP - Ausblast Acquisition and Funding PackageBXN12:18pmBIOXYNEAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsCAU10:21amCRONOSHalf Year AccountsCBL10:24amCTRLBIONICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCYC12:06pmCYCLOPHARMPreliminary Final ReportCYC12:00pmCYCLOPHARMDividend/Distribution - CYCDC212:09pmDCTWOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDDB1:58pmDDBLASTDynamic Financial Results 1HY21 Ending 31 December 2020DDB1:55pmDDBLASTAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportDDR2:13pmDICKERDATARevised Appendix 4EDDR11:00amDICKERDATAInvestor PresentationDDR10:56amDICKERDATADDR FY20 Financial ResultsDDR10:50amDICKERDATAAppendix 4EDJW11:00amDJW INVESTShare Purchase Plan ResultsDMC2:11pmDESGNMLKCOFY21 H1 Trading UpdateDMC2:10pmDESGNMLKCOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDUG3:50pmDUG TECHDUG H1 FY21 Results - Investor Roadshow PresentationDVN2:36pmDEVINEAppendix 4E, Directors' Report & Financial Statements FY20DYL12:42pmD YELLOWShare Purchase Plan OpensEGL10:47amENVN GROUPFY21 HY Results Investor PresentationEGL10:45amENVN GROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportEM211:39amEAGLE MMLInvestor UpdateENT12:30pmENT METALSTrading HaltENT11:43amENT METALSPause in TradingFFF10:05amFORBIDDENHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFGG11:35amFUTURE GLBFGG FY20 outperformance and record operating profitFGG11:26amFUTURE GLBAppendix 4E and Annual ReportFGX10:51amFUTURE GENFGX FY20 outperformance drives increased FF dividendFGX10:46amFUTURE GENAppendix 4E and Annual ReportFGX10:15amFUTURE GENDividend/Distribution - FGXFLX1:09pmFELIXH1 FY21 Results PresentationFLX1:04pmFELIXFelix delivers strong growth for H1 FY21FLX1:00pmFELIXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFOD1:39pmFOOD REVFOD Audited ResultsFOD1:36pmFOOD REVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFOR12:08pmFORAGER AUAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsFSG11:44amFIELD SOLUFSG Awarded NSW Cross Border FundingGCI2:41pmGRYPHONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGGX1:54pmGAS2GRIDTrading HaltGGX1:46pmGAS2GRIDPause in TradingGLB1:39pmGLOBE INTLCOMPANY ANNOUNCEMENT - HALF YEAR RESULTS 31 DEC 2020GLB1:32pmGLOBE INTLAPPENDIX 4D - HALF YEAR ACCOUNTS 31 DEC 2020GNE2:49pmGENESIS NZDividend/Distribution - GNEHPP10:26amHEALTHPPGLHalf Year FY21 Results SummaryHPP10:25amHEALTHPPGLHPP - Half Year Accounts 31 December 2020HXL2:47pmHEXIMAHalf Year Report and AccountsIBX2:11pmIMAGIONBIOFull Year Results ReleaseIBX2:07pmIMAGIONBIOAppendix 4EIVX10:12amINVIONApp 4D and Financial Report for half year to 31 Dec 2020JRL3:03pmJINDALEEResponse to ASX Aware QueryJXT1:28pmJAXSTALTDAppendix 4D - 31 December 2020KYK10:00amKYCKRLIMIT2021 Half Year Results AnnouncementKYK9:56amKYCKRLIMITAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportLCT3:47pmLIV CELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLSR3:57pmLODESTARTrading HaltLSR3:10pmLODESTARPause in TradingMDR11:51amMEDADVISORHalf Year Results Investor PresentationMDR11:50amMEDADVISORHalf Year Results AnnouncementMDR11:48amMEDADVISORAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportMGU10:04amMAG MININGGRES to lead Buena Vista DSO StudyMML12:47pmMEDUSAAppendix 3A Notification of DividendMML12:25pmMEDUSAInterim Financial Results and DividendsMML12:24pmMEDUSAHalf Year December 2020 ResultsMRL10:06amMAYURReinstatement to Official QuotationMRL10:06amMAYURCompletion of Copper Gold Spin OutMRM2:44pmMMAOFFSHORMMA Secures a Vessel Contract with TechnipFMCNCL9:58amNETCENTRICNCL Raises $3.05M in Strongly Supported PlacementNFN1:09pmNUFARMFINRevenue update for period to 31 January 2021NSX1:55pmNSX LTDAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsNUF1:05pmNUFARMRevenue update for period to 31 January 2021OPH11:24amOPHIR HCFAppendix 4D and Half Yearly AccountsOPL10:00amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Half Year Investor PresentationOPL9:57amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4DORN9:58amORION MINLandmark $25 million Capital RaisingOVT12:12pmOVATOFY21 H1 Investor PresentationOVT12:11pmOVATOFY21 H1 Results AnnouncementOVT12:10pmOVATOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPIL11:55amPEPPERMINTCompany Presentation Feb 2021PPC10:03amPEET1H21 Financial Results PresentationPPC10:00amPEETPeet Group 1H21 Financial ResultPUR12:34pmPURSUITMINAEM extension identifies a new anomaly at Calingiri East PGERDG3:53pmRESDEVHalf Year AccountsRGI9:55amROTOGROTrading HaltRLE9:59amREALENERGYIntroducing Pure HydrogenSGI1:34pmSTEALTHHalf Year to 31 Dec 2020 Media ReleaseSGI1:28pmSTEALTHHalf Year Results PresentationSGI1:24pmSTEALTHAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportSPN2:13pmSPARC TECHAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsSRN10:32amSUREFIREPerenjori WA 100% Iron Ore Project ReviewedSUH2:37pmSTH HEM MIInvestor PresentationTNY3:49pmTINYBEANSAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsTTB10:53amTOTALBRAINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVRC1:15pmVOLTCleansing ProspectusWLE10:52amWAMLEADERSInterim profit up 165% and 7.7% increase in FF interim divWLE10:38amWAMLEADERSAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWMA1:42pmWAMALTERATTotal Shareholder Return of 38.9% and 1.0cps FF interim divWMA1:27pmWAMALTERATAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWMA12:44pmWAMALTERATWMA announces cancellation of share buy-backZIM1:09pmZIMPLATSAppendix 4D


----------



## barney (26 February 2021)

*Friday Morning 26th February 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading3DA9:02amAMAEROINTAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 31 December 20204DX8:45am4DMEDICALTrading Halt5GG7:55amPENTANETPentanet progresses towards cloud gaming launchA1M9:36amA1MINESLTDFinal Results from Maiden Drilling Program at Lamil ProjectA3D9:43amAURORALABSMCP Patent Granted For AustraliaABV9:00amADV BRAKE1H FY21 ABT Interim Results AnnouncementABV8:58amADV BRAKE1H FY21 ABT Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportAC88:10amAUSCANNAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report 31 December 2020AEG9:45amAB EQ PERFAmalgamation Proposal Will Not ProceedAFG8:48amAUSTRA FINAFG 1H FY21 Investor PresentationAFG8:45amAUSTRA FINAFG 1H FY21 Market ReleaseAFG8:44amAUSTRA FINAFG Announces 1H FY21 ResultsALL9:41amARISTOCRAT2021 AGM - CEO's address, including trading outlookAMD9:42amARROW MINTransformative Exploration Agreement in Burkina FasoAMP7:40amAMPAMP and Ares announce intention to pursue JV partnershipANX9:28amANAXMETALSTrading HaltAPC9:16amAUSPOTASHTrading HaltAPT8:38amAFTERPAYAfterpay upsizes and prices $1.5b convertible notesAPV9:19amAPPSVILLTrading HaltASB8:14amAUSTAL LTDFY2021 H1 results - investor presentationASB8:13amAUSTAL LTD2021 H1 results announcement and conference call detailsASB8:09amAUSTAL LTDAppendix 4DASM9:49amAUSSTRATMTrading HaltAV18:10amADVERITASAppendix 4D and 31 December 2020 Half-Year Financial ReportAVA8:17amAVA RISKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBCI8:10amBCIMINERALHalf-Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DBET8:55amBETMAKTECHFY21 Half Year ResultsBET8:55amBETMAKTECHAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial ReportBLY8:47amBOARTFY2020 Results Investor PresentationBLY8:41amBOARTBoart Longyear Announces Full Year 2020 ResultsBLY8:36amBOARTPreliminary Final ReportBRL9:41am31 December 2020 results announcementBRL9:34amAppendix 4DBRN9:20amBRAINCHIPAppendix 4EBUB9:38amBUBS AUSTBubs Australia - Half Year Results PresentationBUB9:37amBUBS AUSTAppendix 4D - Half Year ResultsBWX8:40amBWXLIMITEDBWX Strategic Partnership Chemist Warehouse GroupBWX8:39amBWXLIMITEDHalf Year Results PresentationBWX8:38amBWXLIMITEDHalf Year Results AnnouncementBWX8:35amBWXLIMITEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBYI9:20amBEYOND INTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCAF7:53amC ALLIANCE1H FY21 Results PresentationCAF7:53amC ALLIANCE1H FY21 Results AnnouncementCAF7:52amC ALLIANCEAppendix 4D and 1H FY21 Financial ReportCCE9:35amCARNEGIEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCR8:58amCREDIT CLRCCR 1H FY21 Results PresentationCCR8:55amCREDIT CLRCCR Releases 1H FY21 ResultsCCR8:49amCREDIT CLRAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Statements for the Half-YearCE19:41amCALIMAMERGER WITH BLACKSPUR OIL CORPCLA9:25amCELRESMCB Copper Gold Project Commences Drilling OperationsCM89:25amCROWDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOG8:43amCONOPERGRPH1 FY21 - Results PresentationCOG8:34amCONOPERGRPH1 FY21 - COG Achieves Improved Earnings MarginsCOG8:15amCONOPERGRPH1 FY21 Half Year Financial Report & Appendix 4DCRN8:14amCORONADOInvestor Presentation - 2020 Full Year ResultsCRN8:14amCORONADOASX Announcement - FY 2020 Full Year ResultsCRN8:14amCORONADOAppendix 4E, Form 10-K and Coal Resources and Coal ReservesCRO9:43amCIRRALTOASX capital raising queryCSS8:55amCLEAN SEASHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCTT8:54amCETTIREH1 FY21 Results AnnouncementCTT8:51amCETTIREH1 FY21 Results PresentationCTT8:49amCETTIREH1 FY21 Appendix 4D and Financial ReportDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEInvestor PresentationDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEFull Year Results ReleaseDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEPreliminary Final ReportDBI9:32amDALRYMPLEAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CDM18:10amDESERTMLExploration Update - Multiple new high conductance anomaliesDNK8:09amDANAKALIAppointment of Executive Chairman & restructure of ExecutiveDOU8:11amDOUUGHDouugh signs share sale agreement with GoodmentsDTC8:38amDAMSTRAFY21 Half Year ResultsDTC8:37amDAMSTRAFY21 H1 Results PresentationDTC8:31amDAMSTRAAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial ReportDTZ8:45amDOTZ NANOAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report - 31 December 2020ECT8:44amENVIRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEDE7:51amEDEN INNOVAppendix 4DEMV9:41amEMVISIONTrading HaltENA7:58amENSURANCEUK Operations Update and Issue of Performance RightsEOS8:26amELEC OPTICFY2020 Results PresentationEOS8:26amELEC OPTICPreliminary Final ReportEVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUFull Year Statutory AccountsEVS9:26amENVIROSUITFY 21 Half Year Results PresentationEVS9:26amENVIROSUITAppointment of new CEO following retirement of Peter WhiteEVS9:15amENVIROSUITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEX18:19amEXOPHARMAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEXL9:12amELIXINOLFY2020 Results AnnouncementEXL9:11amELIXINOLFY2020 Appendix 4EFBR7:53amFASTBRICKFBR Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial StatementsFCT9:16amFIRSTWAVEHalf Year AccountsFFG9:27amFATFISHSmartfunding Partners with Leading POS ProviderFLO8:40amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 28 Feb 2021GDC9:39amGLOBALDATAHY21 Results PresentationGDC9:16amGLOBALDATAHY21 Results AnnouncementGDC9:12amGLOBALDATAHY21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportGEV7:54amGLOBENEVENAppendix 4D and Half Year Report December 2020GMA8:48amGENWORTHAppendix 4EGRR9:36amGRANGEGrange Resources Limited Appendix 4E - 31 December 2020GSM9:22amGOLDENSTATCapital Raising for High Impact Gold and Lithium DrillingGVF8:27amGLOBALVALGVF increases dividend after record December halfGVF8:19amGLOBALVALAppendix 4D & Half Year Results - 31 December 2020HAS8:15amHASTTECHInfill Drilling Confirms Down-Dip Extensions to OrebodyHCT9:10amHOLISTAHolista posts resilient FY revenue and Positive 2021 outlookHGO8:59amHILLGROVEAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportHT88:29amHARRISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHVM8:15amHAPPY VALAppendix 4D & Interim Financial StatementsHVN9:32amHARVEYPresentation of ResultsHVN9:31amHARVEYPress Release Half Year ended 31 December 2020HVN9:30amHARVEYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHVN9:30amHARVEYAggregated Sales for the 6 months ended 31 December 2020HYD8:50amHYDRIXAppendix 4D and Half-Yearly ReportICE8:08amICETANALIMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsICI9:42amICANDYPreliminary Final ReportICQ8:19amICAR ASIAiCar Asia rebuilds momentum and finishes the year stronglyICQ8:13amICAR ASIAAppendix 4E and Preliminary Financial ReportIHL9:41amINHEALTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIME9:03amIMEXHSInvestor Presentation - FY20 ResultIME8:56amIMEXHSAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportISD9:09amISENTIAGRPIsentia Half Year Results and Investor PresentationISD9:07amISENTIAGRPIsentia Half Year Financial ReportJHL8:23amJAYEXAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportJYC8:09amJOYCEDecember 2020 Investor PresentationJYC8:09amJOYCEMedia Release - Half-Year Results 31 December 2020JYC8:09amJOYCEAppendix 4D and 31 December 2020 Half-Year Financial ReportKGN8:33amKOGAN.COMKogan.com 1HFY21 Results PresentationKGN8:31amKOGAN.COMKogan.com passes three million Active CustomersKGN8:30amKOGAN.COMAppendix 4D - Half-Year Financial Report - 31 Dec 2020KLA8:11amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold MDA Q4 and YE 2020KLA8:11amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Financial Statements Q4 and YE 2020KLA8:11amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Reports Record Results in Q4 and YE 2020LME8:00amLIMEADEFY20 Financial Results Investor PresentationLME8:00amLIMEADEFY20 Annual Financial Results - Media ReleaseLME8:00amLIMEADEAppendix 4E and Annual Report for FY20LNU9:48amLINIUSTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLOM8:50amLUCAPAThird 100 Plus Carat Diamond Recovered From MB46LVH8:46amLIVEHIREFY21 H1 Results PresentationLVH8:46amLIVEHIREAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial ReportLYC8:07amLYNASHalf Year 21 Investor PresentationLYC8:07amLYNASLynas Releases Half Year 21 ResultsLYC8:07amLYNASHalf Year Report and AccountsMA19:02amMON AB INVMA1 announces record dividend following strong performanceMA18:58amMON AB INVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMAN8:08amMANDRK RESNewleyine Land Access and Purchase Option SecuredMCE7:56amMATRIX CEInvestor Presentation Dec 20 Half Year ResultsMCE7:55amMATRIX CEDec 20 Half Year Results AnnouncementMCE7:55amMATRIX CEAppendix 4D and Dec 20 Half Year Statutory AccountsMLD8:49amMACALTDContract Award - Tampia Gold ProjectMMM8:15amMARLEYSPNUpdated 2020 Full Year Results Investor PresentationMPR9:50amMPOWERMPower Raises $5m in Strongly Supported PlacementMRR9:25amMINREXRESSofala Exploration UpdateMSB9:36amMESOBLASTTrading HaltMSV9:47amMITCH SERVHalf Year Results ReleaseMSV9:46amMITCH SERVHalf Year Results PresentationMSV9:45amMITCH SERVHalf Year Report and AccountsMVP8:11amMEDICALDEVFY21 Half Year Report and AccountsMX19:36amMICRO-XPause in TradingNBI9:44amNBGCITRUSTCorrection-Appendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2020NBI8:27amNBGCITRUSTAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2020NET9:25amNETLINKZHalf Year Report and Appendix 4DNNG7:52amNEXION GRONexion Dec-20 Half-Year ReviewNNG7:52amNEXION GRONexion Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report to Dec-20NOV8:34amNOVATTIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNTI9:11amNEUROTECHTrading HaltNVX8:17amNOVONIXSUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF INSTITUTIONAL PLACEMENT OFFERNXL7:59amNUIX LTDH1 FY2021 results presentationNXL7:59amNUIX LTDH1 FY2021 results announcementNXL7:58amNUIX LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNZO7:30amNZ OIL&GASHalf Yearly ReportNZO7:30amNZ OIL&GASHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOBL9:24amOMNIBRIDGEInvestor PresentationOBL9:22amOMNIBRIDGEHalf Yearly Report and Accounts 31 December 2020ODA9:25amORCODA LIMAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportOLL8:39amOPENLEARNPreliminary Final Report and CommentaryOMH7:57amOM HLDNGSMEDIA RELEASE FY2020 FINANCIAL RESULTOMH7:57amOM HLDNGSFY2020 NPAT ATTRIBUTABLE TO OWNERS $5.4 MILLIONOOK8:02amOOKAMI LTDAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportOPY8:56amOPENPAYOPY H1 FY21 Results AnnouncementOPY8:56amOPENPAYOPY H1 FY21 Results PresentationOPY8:55amOPENPAYOPY H1 FY21 Report and Appendix 4DORE9:03amOROCOBREOrocobre FY21 Half Year ResultsORE9:01amOROCOBREFY21 Half Year Results PresentationORE8:58amOROCOBREAppendix 4DORI8:19amORICAOrica Announces CEO SuccessionORI8:17amORICAMarket UpdateOSP8:24amOSPREY MEDOsprey Medical Releases FY20 Financial ResultsOSP8:23amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4E and FY20 Consolidated Financial StatementsPAL9:19amPALLAPHARMAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportPAL9:05amPALLAPHARMFY20 Full Year Results & Capital RaisingPAL8:36amPALLAPHARMTrading HaltPCG8:52amPENGANAPCG Appendix 4D and Interim Report 31 December 2020PEN9:00amPENINSULALow pH Field Demonstration UpdatePLY9:42amPLAYSIDECompany Announcement - 2021 Half Year ResultsPLY9:31amPLAYSIDEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPNC9:33amPIONEER CRInvestor Presentation - Half Year 2021 Financial ResultsPNC9:30amPIONEER CRMedia Release - Half Year 2021 Financial ResultsPNC9:27amPIONEER CRHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPPL9:07amPUREPROFILH1 FY21 Results PresentationPPL9:02amPUREPROFILAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportPTG9:51amPROPTECHPTG Delivers Profitable First Half PerformancePTG9:46amPROPTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPVL8:14amPOWERHOUSEAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial StatementsPVS8:18amPIVOTALInvestor Presentation on FY20 ResultsPVS8:17amPIVOTALAnnouncement of FY20 ResultsPVS8:11amPIVOTALPivotal's 2020 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportPYR9:10amPAYRIGHTFY21 Half Year ResultsPYR9:04amPAYRIGHTAppendix 4D Half Year ReportRCL9:26amREADCLOUDHalf-year results announcementRCL9:20amREADCLOUDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportRDH8:56amREDH EDUInvestor Presentation on FY21 Interim Financial ResultsRDH8:43amREDH EDUFY21 Interim Financial ReportRFX9:31amREDFLOWRedflow H1FY21 Results PresentationRFX9:21amREDFLOWRedflow H1FY21 Results AnnouncementRFX9:18amREDFLOWRedflow Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportRGI9:52amROTOGROClarification of Appendix 2ASBW9:20amSHEKELFY20 Results Investor PresentationSBW9:09amSHEKELFY20 Results AnnouncementSBW8:59amSHEKELPreliminary Final ReportSDV9:44amSCIDEVSciDev Extends Relationship with ExxonMobilSEG8:48amSPORTS ENT1H21 Financial Results AnnouncementSEG8:47amSPORTS ENTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSHN7:56amSUNSHGOLDBig Hans returns 4m @ 27.1 g/t Au from First DrillingSHO9:18amSPORTSHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSHV9:30amSELECTAGM PresentationSHV9:30amSELECTChairman and Managing Director's SpeechSND8:00amSAUNDERSSND FY21 Half Year Investor PresentationSND8:00amSAUNDERSSND FY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementSND8:00amSAUNDERSSND FY21 Half Year 4D & Interim Financial ReportSNS8:36amSENSENAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportSPT8:39amSPLITITFY20 Appendix 4ESRJ8:08amSRJTECHNOAnnual Report and Appendix 4ESRN9:35amSUREFIREPerenjori Iron Ore Project Reviewed with JORC TablesSUD8:46amSUDAAnagrelide Project UpdateSUD7:59amSUDAAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Half Year Report FY2021SW19:45amSWIFTMEDIASwift signs new contracts worth $2MSW19:44amSWIFTMEDIASWIFT Profit Improvement Continues 143% Growth in EBITDASW19:44amSWIFTMEDIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSWK8:07amSWICKMINAppendix 4D and half year accountsSZL8:57amSEZZLE INCFY2020 Results PresentationSZL8:51amSEZZLE INCFY2020 Record ResultsSZL8:44amSEZZLE INCFY2020 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportSZL8:36amSEZZLE INCFY2019-18 Restated Financial StatementsTFL9:24amTASFOODSPreliminary Final Report Appendix 4ETLX9:01amTELIXPHARMAppendix 4E - Results for announcement to the marketTLX7:47amTELIXPHARMShareholder update - year ended 31 December 2020TMH7:56amTHEMRKTHLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTNR9:27amTORIANSuspension from Official QuotationTPP9:43amTEMPOPreliminary Final Report and Appendix 4ETRU8:10amTRUSCREENTruScreen Executive Leadership ChangeTSI8:13amTOPSHELFFY21 TSI first half investor presentationTSI8:13amTOPSHELFFY21 TSI Appendix 4D Half-year reportTSI8:13amTOPSHELFTSI FY21 half year results release - ON TRACK and ON TRENDTTL8:03amTRANSCENDAppendix 4C - monthlyTTT9:31amTITOMICTitomic Signs MOU with UAE-Based Tawazun SDFVML9:32amVITALMETALConstruction Update Ahead of Rare Earth ProductionVMT9:05amVMOTOVmoto's EV product offering expands with 3 new B2C modelsVRS7:57amVERISVeris Ltd H1 FY21 Results AnnouncementVRS7:56amVERISVeris H1 FY21 App 4DVTH9:18amVITALHARVNon-Binding Offer Received from Roc Private EquityVTH9:06amVITALHARVNon-Binding Offer Received from Roc Private EquityWBT8:44amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano H1 FY21 overview - a period of major progressWBT8:44amWEEBITNANOWBT Appendix 4D & Interim Financial Report 31 December 2020WHK8:09amWHITEHAWKPreliminary Final ReportWLD7:53amWELLARDWellard Releases Interim Financial Results for FY2021WLD7:53amWELLARDAppendix 4D and 31 December 2020 Half-Year ResultsWOA7:52amWIDE OPENAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportWOO8:45amWOOBOARDResponse to ASX QueryWPR9:07amWAYPOINTRTWaypoint REIT FY2020 Results PresentationWPR9:03amWAYPOINTRTWaypoint REIT FY2020 ResultsWPR9:01amWAYPOINTRTAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Statements for FY2020ZBT9:14amZEBITFY20 Full Year Results Investor PresentationZBT9:14amZEBITFY 20 Appendix 4E, Directors Report and Financial StatementsZBT9:14amZEBITFY20 Full Year Financial Results


----------



## barney (26 February 2021)

*Friday 26th February. From Morning till 5.45pm*



CodeTimeNameHeading14D4:58pm1414DEGREEAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Statements2BE3:32pmTUBITubi FY21 Interim Results & Appendix 4D3DP4:22pmPOINTERRAHalf Yearly Report and Accounts4CE4:44pmFORCECOMResignation of Chief Executive Officer5GN9:55am5G NETWORKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAAP5:12pmAUSAGRIPROHalf-Year Report and Appendix 4DABW3:32pmAURORA ARFAppendix 4DAD19:57amAD1 HOLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsADO12:02pmANTEO TECHASX App 4D and Interim Financial ReportADR9:59amADHERIUMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAEG10:19amAB EQ PERF2021 Half Year Financial Report & Interim DividendAEI4:06pmAERIS ENVHalf Yearly Report and Appendix 4DAGD12:00pmAUST GOLDAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportAHC11:32amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare HY21 Results and Media ReleaseAHC11:27amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportAIB2:06pmAURORA GLBAppendix 4DAIQ5:24pmA INV TRSTFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4EAIY3:27pmAUTHINVESTAppendix 4D and Preliminary Half-Year ReportAKL3:25pmAUCKREESTRAppendix 4DAL310:07amAML3DInvestor PresentationAL310:06amAML3DHalf Yearly Report and AccountsALF4:43pmAUST LEADALF HY21 Financial Report and dividend announcementALF4:30pmAUST LEADDividend/Distribution - ALFALF4:25pmAUST LEADHalf Yearly Report and AccountsALT5:17pmANALYTICAAppendix 4D and Half year accountsAPC12:19pmAUSPOTASHTRADING HALT REQUEST - PROJECT DEVELOPMENT DEBT FUNDINGAQS3:41pmAQUISAppendix4E and FY20 unaudited Financial StatementsARA2:27pmARIADNEFY21 Half-Year ReviewARA2:25pmARIADNEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsARC4:16pmAUST RURALHalf Year 2021 Results Update to ShareholdersARC4:14pmAUST RURALAppendix 4D Half Year Report for period ending 31 Dec 2020ATP4:43pmATLASPEARLAppendix 4DATP3:40pmATLASPEARLFunding UpdateAUP3:13pmAURORA PRPAppendix 4DAVE2:56pmAVECHOAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportBBC3:41pmBNKBANKING1H21 BNK Group Investor PresentationBBC3:41pmBNKBANKING1H21 Results ReleaseBBC3:41pmBNKBANKING1H21 Appendix 4D and Half-year Financial ReportBD12:20pmBARD1 LIFEAppendix 4D and Half-year financial reportBHL4:17pmBOYUANPreliminary Final ReportBIS10:03amBISALLOYMedia Release - Half Yearly ResultsBIS10:02amBISALLOYHalf Year AccountsBNO2:38pmBIONOMICSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCAG11:49amCAPE RANGEPreliminary Final ReportCDX5:29pmCARDIEXLTDCardieX Limited Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportCE110:40amCALIMAMERGER WITH BLACKSPUR OIL CORP (replacement release)CF14:49pmCOMPLIIFSLAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportCG12:09pmCARBONXTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCGB4:29pmCANNGLOBALAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsCHM12:30pmCHIMERICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCIO4:58pmCONNECTIOAppendix 4DCL82:38pmCARLYHOLDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportCLB1:34pmCANDY CLUBPreliminary Final ReportCLX1:48pmCTI LOGISTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCMC4:11pmAppendix 4D HY 2020 DecemberCRO3:49pmCIRRALTOProspectusCRO1:59pmCIRRALTOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCWL11:34amCHANTWESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCWZ10:14amCASHWERKZCWZ Revenue Increases 346% YOYCWZ10:11amCASHWERKZCWZ HY21 - Appendix 4D and Financial ReportCYG9:59amCOVENTRYCYG HY21 - Investor PresentationCYG9:58amCOVENTRYCYG HY21 - Media ReleaseCYG9:57amCOVENTRYCYG HY21 - Appendix 4D & Financial ReportD2O5:12pmDUXTONAppendix 4ED2O5:08pmDUXTONDividend and Dividend Reinvestment PlanDBF10:50amDUXTON BAFHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEInvestor PresentationDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEFull Year Results ReleaseDBI9:51amDALRYMPLEPreliminary Final ReportDCL2:40pmDOMACOMAustAgri transaction updateDCL12:53pmDOMACOMAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial Report - 31 December 2020DLT5:21pmDELTADRONEAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportDNA1:25pmDONACO1H FY21 Results SummaryDNA1:14pmDONACOAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportDOU4:25pmDOUUGHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDUB12:21pmDUBBERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsECL5:17pmEXCELSIORAppendix 4D and Financial Reports 31 December 2020EGH4:06pmEUR GROUPInvestor Presentation and Half Year ResultsEGH4:04pmEUR GROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEGY11:16amENERGYTECHEGY HY Presentation 31 December 2020EGY11:10amENERGYTECHEGY Appendix 4D and HY Financial Report 31 December 2020ELS4:19pmELSIGHTAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final ReportEN14:49pmENGAGE BDREN1 2020 Financials CommentaryEN14:41pmENGAGE BDRAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportEPN5:25pmEPSILONAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportESH1:07pmESPORTSPreliminary Final Report & Annual Report 2020FCT10:06amFIRSTWAVEFCT signs Level 1 Partner Agreement with Moja AccessFDM3:04pmFREEDOMOILAppendix 4E and Annual Report 31 December 2019FFG4:11pmFATFISHPreliminary Final ReportFLC10:58amFLUENCEAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportFRM5:33pmFARM PRIDEAppendix 4D and HY Accounts Dec 2020GGX2:16pmGAS2GRIDCapital Raising and Appendix 2AGNX10:30amGENEXPOWERH1 FY2021 Results AnnouncementGNX10:25amGENEXPOWERAppendix 4DGO211:07amGO2PEOPLEGO2 Releases Half Year Report 31 December 2020GO211:05amGO2PEOPLEGO2 Appendix 4D 31 December 2020GTG3:18pmGENE TECH1H21 Half Year ResultsGTG2:39pmGENE TECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHAV4:06pmHAVILAHQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportHCT10:12amHOLISTAAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportHLA11:01amHEALTHIAH121 Investor PresentationHMD9:59amHERAMEDAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final ReportHUO4:18pmHUON AQUAHUO Media Release 1H2021HUO4:17pmHUON AQUAHUO Results Presentation 1H2021HUO4:16pmHUON AQUAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHWH10:33amHOUSTONWHLH1 2021 AnnouncementHWH10:26amHOUSTONWHLAppendix 4D 31 December 2020HZR11:22amHAZERGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIEQ11:03amINTER.EQHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIHL10:21amINHEALTHAppendix 4D correctionIMU2:46pmIMUGENEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsINP5:11pmINCENTIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIVO3:47pmINVIGORGRPAppendix 4C - monthlyIVO11:54amINVIGORGRPInvigor Reports FY20 Preliminary ResultsIVO11:54amINVIGORGRPPreliminary Final ReportIVQ5:05pmINVITROCUEDe-listing, Unmarketable Sale and Directors ResignationIVT5:33pmINVENTISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJAT3:06pmJATCORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsK2F4:59pmK2FLYTDHalf Yearly Report and Appendix 4DKBC4:12pmKEYBRIDGEAppendix 4D Half Year Report - UnauditedKKC3:57pmKKR CR INCAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial StatementsKPO10:05amKALINAAppendix 4D - Half Year Report 31 December 2020KPT2:52pmKANGISLANDAppendix 4D and Interim Report December 2020LAW4:13pmLAWFINANCEPreliminary Final ReportLSH2:01pmLIFESPOTPreliminary Final ReportLSR11:49amLODESTARAuroch Investigates Lithium Potential at NepeanMAI12:37pmMAINSTREAMUS hedge subsidiary settlement receives Court approvalMEB10:01amMEDIBIOLTDShare Purchase Plan ProspectusMEM4:40pmMEMPHASYSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMGF5:10pmMAGLOBFUND2021 Interim Financial ReportMGL4:33pmMAGONTECMagontec 2020 Results PresentationMGL4:32pmMAGONTECMagontec Press Release 2020 Annual ResultMGL4:31pmMAGONTECAppendix 4E Annual Result 31 December 2020MHH3:38pmMAGHIGHCVT2021 Interim Financial ReportMIH4:05pmMNC INVESTPreliminary Final ReportMMI12:58pmMETROMININAppendix 4EMOB10:03amMOBILICOMAppendix 4E and Annual ReportMPX1:48pmMUSTERAHalf-Year Report and Appendix 4DMRC3:57pmMIN.COMMODMRC Annual Mineral Resource UpdateMRG1:04pmMRORGANICSMRG Half Year Results Announcement - 31 December 2021MRG1:03pmMRORGANICSHalf Year Results Presentation - 31 December 2020MRG1:01pmMRORGANICSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMSI3:30pmMULTISTACKPreliminary Final ReportMX110:10amMICRO-XTrading HaltMXC1:31pmMGC PHARMAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMXO2:22pmMOTIOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMXO2:18pmMOTIOAppendix 4DNGE4:27pmNGECAPITALAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportNGE4:27pmNGECAPITALAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportNGS10:44amNGSLTDFY20 Overview & Preliminary Final ReportNME1:39pmNEX METALSProcessing UpdateNTI1:02pmNEUROTECHAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsNZO3:53pmNZ OIL&GASForm update (NZX) for results announcementNZS3:03pmNZ COASTALAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsOBL10:27amOMNIBRIDGEBrisbane Floods Class Action - Conditional SettlementOGA5:26pmOCEANGROWNHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOLH5:27pmOLDFIELD HAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportOLI2:42pmOLIVERSSuspension from Official QuotationOLI2:36pmOLIVERSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOLI2:36pmOLIVERSHalf Yearly Report Results AnnouncementOLI12:10pmOLIVERSPause in TradingOSX3:45pmOSTEOPOREAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportPAA2:37pmPHARMAUSTAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportPAC10:20amPACCURRENT1H FY2021 Results and Investor PresentationPAC10:17amPACCURRENTAppendix 4D and Condensed Financial ReportPAL10:20amPALLAPHARMEntitlement OfferPDN5:28pmPALADINHalf Year AccountsPGG11:20amPARTNERSGGListing Rule 4.8PGG11:19amPARTNERSGGAppendix 4E and 2020 Annual ReportPPY5:14pmPAPYRUSExtended reporting and lodgement Appendix 4D 31 Dec 20PTG9:51amPROPTECHPTG Delivers Profitable First Half PerformancePWN3:41pmPARKWAYCompletion of Multi-Wet AcquisitionPYC5:05pmPYC THERAPHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DQFY2:40pmQUANTIFYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsQSS3:39pmQUESTUSHalf Year AccountsR3D4:05pmR3D RESRCSHalf Year Report and AccountsRBR3:42pmRBR GROUPHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DRCW2:50pmRIGHTCROWDInvestor PresentationRCW2:48pmRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial ReportRD12:02pmREG DIRECTAppendix 4D and FY21 half year financial reportREX4:11pmREG EX HLDAnnouncement of Half Year Results FY2020REX4:11pmREG EX HLDAppendix 4D and Announcement of Half Year Results FY2021RF12:01pmREGAL INVAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2020RGI2:48pmROTOGROAppendix 4D & Half Yearly Accounts and ReportRGI9:52amROTOGROClarification of Appendix 2ARGS4:06pmHalf-Year Results and Business UpdateRGS3:54pmAppendix 4D and Half-Year ReportRHT12:36pmRESONANCEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRNE1:00pmRENUENERGYCompany UpdateRNE12:56pmRENUENERGYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRPM4:46pmRPMAUTOGRPAppendix 4D - Half Year AccountsRSG2:17pmRESOLUTEAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportRXH4:42pmREWARDLEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSCL12:03pmSCHROLE GPAppendix 4ESCL9:56amSCHROLE GPFY20 Results Overview - well defined growth strategySCU4:10pmSTEMCELLExtension to lodge reviewed December 2020 half year reportSE111:45amSENSERAHalf Year Accounts - Appendix 4DSEN1:12pmSENETASCEO Investor PresentationSEN1:06pmSENETASHalf-Year Results AnnouncementSEN1:02pmSENETASAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportSIS4:13pmSIMBLEAppendix 4E and FY20 Preliminary Financial ReportSIT2:28pmSITE GROUPSupplementary Announcement - Asset Sale AgreementSIT1:20pmSITE GROUPPause In TradingSIT12:31pmSITE GROUPAsset Sale AgreementSMX3:36pmS-MATTERSAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportSNL4:13pmSUPPLY NETAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2020SOR12:18pmSTRAT ELEAppendix 4DSRH1:50pmSAFEROADSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSST3:10pmSTEAMSHIPSST Appendix 4E December 2020STO2:51pmSANTOSS&P reaffirms investment grade credit rating for SantosSW110:00amSWIFTMEDIAH1 FY21 Results PresentationSYT1:28pmSYNTONICAppendix 4D & FY21 Interim Financial ReportTCF11:35am360EI FUNDHY21 Results PresentationTCF11:31am360EI FUNDHY21 Results AnnouncementTCF11:30am360EI FUNDHY21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportTCO5:00pmTRANSMETROHalf Year AccountsTDL4:44pmTBGDIAGNOSPreliminary Final ReportTMH11:52amTHEMRKTHLDStrong growth from delivering on strategyTNT5:10pmTESSERENTHalf Year Report - commentaryTNT5:09pmTESSERENTHalf Year Report and Accounts - not audit reviewedTOT12:41pm360CAPITALHY21 Results PresentationTOT12:41pm360CAPITALHY21 Results AnnouncementTOT12:39pm360CAPITALHY21 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportTPC4:28pmTPC CONSOLAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportTPC4:28pmTPC CONSOLAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportTPS5:21pmTHREAT PROAppendix 4D & Half-Year ResultsTRY2:05pmTROY RESHalf Year Report and Accounts 31 December 2020TTT4:32pmTITOMICAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial StatementsTYM5:06pmTYMLEZPreliminary Final ReportTZL3:49pmTZ LIMITED2021 Interim Report and Appendix 4DUCW2:31pmUCW LTD1H21 - Half-Year Results PresentationUCW2:23pmUCW LTD1H21 - Appendix 4DURF12:58pmUS RESPROPQuarterly Update - Q4 2020URF12:34pmUS RESPROPFull Repayment of URF Notes IIIURF12:10pmUS RESPROPFull Year Statutory AccountsUUV10:31amUUV AQUAPreliminary Final ReportVBC2:00pmVERBRECLSupplementary announcement - Verbrec to acquire Site SkillsVBC1:06pmVERBRECLPause in TradingVBC12:21pmVERBRECLVerbrec to acquire Site SkillsVKA10:09amVIKINGMINECORRECTED - VIKING COMMENCES DIAMOND DRILLING AT FIRST HITVKA9:53amVIKINGMINEVIKING COMMENCES DIAMOND DRILLING AT FIRST HIT PROJECTVN85:16pmVONEXLTDAppendix 4DVOL3:15pmVICTRY OFFFY21 Half Year Results PresentationVOL3:14pmVICTRY OFFFY21 Half Year Results AnnouncementVOL3:00pmVICTRY OFFAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportWJA4:44pmWAMEJAPreliminary Final ReportWOO4:42pmWOOBOARDHalf Year AccountsWTL4:47pmWT FIN GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWTL12:27pmWT FIN GRPHalf Year to 31 December 2020 - Indicative ResultsXF13:22pmXREFXref Limited - Appendix 4D and 2020 Interim ReportXPE4:56pmXPED LIMTDHalf Year AccountsXPL4:21pmXPLOREWLTHAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportXTE4:12pmXTEKLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYPB3:53pmYPB GROUPPreliminary Final Report


----------



## barney (1 March 2021)

*Monday 1st March 2021 Pre-Open*




CodeTimeNameHeading4CE9:27amFORCECOMBoard Appointment and Appendix 3X8EC9:01am8IP EMERGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsACQ8:14amACORN CAPHalf Year AccountsADN8:21amANDROMEDAMining Lease Application Submitted for Great White ProjectAEI9:11amAERIS ENVHalf Yearly Report and Appendix 4DAJL8:14amAJ LUCAS31 December 2020 Results Media ReleaseAJL8:13amAJ LUCASAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportANW9:21amAUS TINClosing of Successful PlacementAPV9:38amAPPSVILLPreliminary Final ReportARC9:15amAUST RURALTrading HaltASB8:20amAUSTAL LTDAustal Philippines delivers largest high speed ferryASB8:19amAUSTAL LTDAustal USA awarded EPF 15 contractATS9:48amAUSTRALISInvestor PresentationATS9:48amAUSTRALISPlacement and SPP to raise up to A$10.175 millionAVH8:38amAVITA MEDProspectus SupplementBFC8:23amBEST GLOBFirst Half Year FY21 Results and FY21 GuidanceBGL9:24amBELLEVUETrading HaltBOQ8:26amBANK QLDBOQ Retail Entitlement Offer BookletBPH9:37amBPH ENERGYAdvent Commissions Environmental ReviewBPP8:20amBABYLONPUBPP Half Year Results H1 FY21BPP8:20amBABYLONPUHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCAQ8:14amCAQHOLDLTDPreliminary Final ReportCIM9:12amCIMICUGL AND CPB CONTRACTORS SECURE ECI CONTRACT FOR COPPERSTRINGCPH8:21amCRESOPreliminary Final ReportCXL8:20amCALIXNew e-reactor sale to SaltX for energy storageDEM8:28amDEMEM LTDCY2020 Consolidated Financial Report - Covering AnnouncementDEM8:25amDEMEM LTDAppendix 4E and Annual ReportEM19:27amEMERGEGAMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsESE8:11amESENSELABPreliminary Final ReportEWC8:13amENERGY WLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFE88:40amFAST ENTPRHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFNP8:31amFREEDOMFGLAppendix 4C and Quarter Ended 31 Dec 2020 Activity ReportFNP8:28amFREEDOMFGLFY21 Half Year ResultsFNP8:28amFREEDOMFGLAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report FY21FNT9:44amFRONTIERKimono Fieldwork Shows Continuity of Gold VeinsFPC8:17amFATGBLCONTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGEV8:19amGLOBENEVENC-H2 Scoping Study Delivers Green Hydrogen Supply ChainGMA8:19amGENWORTHGenworth Financial announces sale of its shareholding in GMAGWA8:19amGWA GROUPResignation of Managing Director and CEOHFR9:01amHIGHFIELDMuga Project Permitting UpdateHMX9:22amHAMMERYandal Exploration UpdateHWK9:11amHAWKMINETrading HaltIDA9:17amINDIANARESTrading HaltINV8:38amINVESTSGRPInvestor PresentationIOU8:12amIOUPAYAppendix 4D and Financial ReportIXR9:19amIONICRARETrading HaltKSS8:15amKLEOSAppendix 4E and Audited Financial StatementsMAX9:44amMILLINIUMAppendix 4DMGT9:41amMAGNETITEMuster Dam Iron Project Tenements awarded to Magnetite MinesMLX8:18amMETALS XAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsMSM8:13amMSM CORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMSM8:12amMSM CORPAppendix 4C - monthlyMX18:55amMICRO-XMX1 - Successful MRFF Funding AwardNML9:23amReconnaissance drilling commences at St Arnaud Gold ProjectPFT9:38amPURE FOODSResponse to ASX QueryPH29:01amPUREHYDROMerger UpdatePH28:57amPUREHYDROChange of Company Name and ASX CodePIN8:55amPINCHMESuspension and Removal from Official ListQTG8:12amQ TECHHalf Year AccountsRDS9:40amREDSTONE$2.6M Placement to Advance West Musgrave Copper ProjectRLE9:29amREALENERGYMerger UpdateRPG9:36amRAPTISSuspension from Official QuotationRTE8:14amRETECHPreliminary Final ReportRVS8:22amREVASUMAnnouncement of Key Executive AppointmentsRVS8:21amREVASUMFY20 Results PresentationRVS8:21amREVASUMFY20 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportRZI8:19amRAIZINVESTNew Fee Structure for CustomersSGQ9:07amST GEORGESecond Diamond Rig at Mt AlexanderSKN9:28amSKNELEMENTHalf Year AccountsSMN8:21amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportSPN9:42amSPARC TECHSparc appoints CEOSRY8:11amSTORYILTDAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportTEG8:31amTRIANGLEUpdate in Relation to BP Kwinana RefineryTER8:26amTERRACOMHalf Year Results Summary and OutlookTER8:26amTERRACOMAppendix 4D and December 2020 Half Year Financial StatementsTSO9:15amTESORO RESCommencement of fully contributing JV for El Zorro ProjectTYR8:19amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 50 - Week Ended 26 February 2021UUL8:15amULTIMA UTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVGL7:30amVSTA GRPPreliminary Final ReportVR18:22amVECTIONTECVection Investor Presentation Half Year 2021VR18:22amVECTIONTECHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWFL8:18amWELLFULLYLAppendix 4D 31 December 2020WSI8:22amWESTSTARINHalf Yearly Report and Accounts


----------



## barney (1 March 2021)

*Monday 1st March after the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAPV10:08amAPPSVILLAPV Announce Capital Raise at a PremiumAQX10:24amALICEQUEENEvidence of a Porphyry System at Boda EastBC89:57amBLACK CATOption to Acquire 1.5mtpa Milling FacilityBGL9:57amBELLEVUETrading halt and appointment of auditor updateCE112:19pmCALIMACalima Blackspur Merger PresentationDTZ10:02amDOTZ NANORetraction and clarification of statementsDTZ10:02amDOTZ NANODotz Nano Business and Trading UpdateFFR2:49pmFIREFLYFirebird Metals receives conditional ASX listing approvalGLE2:04pmGLG CORPResponse to ASX Price QueryGMN1:54pmGOLDMOUNTNInvestor Presentation February 2021IVT1:22pmINVENTISAcquisition UpdateKTG11:50amKTIGTrading HaltKTG11:10amKTIGPause in TradingMBM3:48pmMOBECOMMarket update - March 2021MCL11:12amMIGHTY CMighty Craft secures $0.5M grant for Kangaroo Island SpiritsMKR10:06amMANUKARESMt Boppy High Grade Gold MineralisationMNS10:03amMAGNISSignificant Initial Fast Charging Battery ResultsMNS9:59amMAGNISPause in TradingNPM9:49amNEWPEAKSuccessful Closure of Private PlacementPGY10:01amPILOTMarket Update and Extension of Voluntary SuspensionRVR9:54amREDRIVERRed River pours first gold at HillgroveSIS11:14amSIMBLEMarch Quarter Interim Business UpdateSXY2:03pmSENEXDividend/Distribution - SXYSXY1:49pmSENEXSenex completes sale of Cooper Basin businessTDO11:13am3D OILT/49P JV contracts vessel to acquire 3D seismicTI19:50amTOMBADORCompletion of Share PlacementTOU9:56amTLOUENERGYProgress on Development FinanceTTT1:37pmTITOMICAppointment of Pyne & PartnersVPC10:08amVPCLAppendix 4DVPC10:04amVPCLUnaudited Half Year ReportsWCG10:42amWEBCENTRALT/overs P: WCG Review Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsYPB9:50amYPB GROUPCapital Raising


----------



## barney (2 March 2021)

*Tuesday Open 2nd March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading4DX9:20am4DMEDICAL4DMedical-led consortium awarded $28.9m MRFF grant4DX9:13am4DMEDICALVoluntary SuspensionA4N9:28amALPHA HPAProduct Marketing and Project UpdateABR9:30amAMERPACBOABR Corporate Presentation - March 2021AGY8:50amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Plant Construction & Works ScheduleAMG9:20amAUSMEXTrading HaltANX9:14amANAXMETALSCapital RaisingAPC9:16amAUSPOTASHNAIF APPROVES $140 MILLION LOAN FOR LSOP PROJECTARC10:01amAUST RURALCompletion of PlacementARR9:07amARAREEARTHSampling Results at La PazASM9:16amAUSSTRATMSCOPING STUDY DEMONSTRATES FEASIBILITY OF METALS PLANTASP9:24amASPERMONTTrading HaltAVC9:24amAUCTUS INVPet Fund Applications received exceed $50mAWJ9:07amAURICMINResources Summary and Exploration UpdateAZI8:21amALTAZINCDrilling Extends High-grade Zone at Pian Bracca SouthCAE9:49amCANNINDAHSAMPLES CONFIRM HIGH GRADE RESULTS EAST SECTION OF ML 1442CAI8:18amCALIDUSRESSITE WORKS COMMENCE AT WARRAWOONACEL8:54amCHAL EXPDiscovery of a Second Trend of Mineralisation at HualilanCHZ9:14amCHESSERDrilling confirms high-grade gold near surface and at depthCRL9:27amCOMETAeromagnetic Survey to Commence at Barraba Copper ProjectCUL9:07amCULLEN RESExploration Update - Wongan HillsCVV8:19amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositDLT8:49amDELTADRONEDelta Drone Signs OEM Deal with Doosan Mobility InnovationDRE8:20amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Commenced at Illaara Gold-VMS-Iron Ore ProjectECS9:35amECSBOTANICMurray Meds signs MOU with Australian based Cannabis GroupEMD9:37amEMYRIALEmyria Adds Second Clinical Site in PerthEMV9:30amEMVISIONSuccessful MRFF BidEPM8:19amECLMETALSStrong Rare Earth Mineralisation at Gronnedal-Ika AreaEYE8:40amNOVA EYEClinical trial to Assess Efficacy and Safety of i TrackFZO9:02amFAMILYZONEInvestor Update Presentation - March 2021G889:34amMILEDrilling underway at Golden Mile's Benalla ProjectGSN9:21amGREATSOUTHHigh-Grade at depth at Mon AmiGTG9:46amGENE TECHPause in TradingHCH9:57amHOT CHILIPause in TradingHRZ9:51amHORIZONExcellent Drilling Results From Peyes Farm Gold ProjectIVR9:34amINVESTIGATHigh-grade silver results from drilling at Paris DepositJXT9:30amJAXSTALTDJaxsta Signs Publisher Data Deal with Kobalt MusicKNM9:23amKNEOMEDIASecond NYC Connect All Kids Payment ConfirmedLKE8:47amLAKE RESPositive Novonix battery results with Lake High Purity LiLSX9:04amLION SELCTQuarterly Report for 3 months ended 31 January 2021LTR8:19amLIONTOWNRC drilling intersects high grade gold at MooraMAG9:16amMAGMATICTrading HaltMHK8:19amMETALHAWKAircore Results Confirm Gold Prospectivity at Kanowna EastMLM9:53amMETALLICA38 Mt of High Purity Silica Sand Resource at Cape FlatteryMOB9:11amMOBILICOMMobilicom AI 5G Program funding increased to $845,000MSB9:51amMESOBLASTMesoblast Raises US$110M Led By US Strategic Investor GroupMVL8:20amMARVELGOLDDrilling results expected to upgrade Tabakorole resourceNGS9:50amNGSLTDNGS partners with Chinese internet sensation, Gavin ThomasNMT8:20amNEOMETALSBarrambie - IMUMR Pilot Plant Trial commencesNOX9:32amNOXOPHARMNoxopharm Receives A$4.59M Federal Gov R&D Tax RebateNWC9:37amNEWWORLDRSignificant Depth and Strike Extensions at AntlerOKR8:19amOKAPI RESOkapi gearing up for drilling at Enmore Gold ProjectPAK9:54amPACIFICAMMaiden Drilling Program Completed Over Three Gold TargetsPRL8:18amPROVINCEHydrogen Project Feasibility Studies CommencementPSQ9:57amPACSMILESPause in TradingPYC8:21amPYC THERAPLead Investigational Drug Demonstrates Key ImprovementRAP9:37amRESAPPCE Mark achieved for wearable deviceRES9:11amRES GENERMarket Update - 1 March 2021SKY9:40amSKYMETALSHigh Grade Gold Results Extend Hume TargetTMZ8:48amTHOMSONRESTrading HaltVAL9:08amVALORESAgreement Signed with Canadian Geological Services CompanyWSP9:39amWHISPIRCapital Raising Investor PresentationWSP9:39amWHISPIRSuccessful completion of A$45.3 million PlacementWSR9:33amWESTAR RESMaiden drill program underway at the Coolaloo gold projectXAM9:01amXANADUMINETwo Diamond Drill Rigs Target High-Grade Bornite ZonesYRL9:36amYANDALMultiple High-Grades Confirm Shallow Gold Discovery


----------



## barney (2 March 2021)

*Tuesday 2nd March 3.50 pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingA1G12:36pmAFR GOLDResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryALC12:02pmALCIDIONAlcidion signs Medications Management contract with NZ DHBsARC10:01amAUST RURALCompletion of PlacementARL11:08amARDEARESArdea confirms Nickel Sulphide Drill Target within the KNPBBL12:17pmBRIS BRONCInterim CEO AnnouncementBNO2:19pmBIONOMICSCompletion of PlacementBSM12:41pmBASSMETALSExploration UpdateCF110:24amCOMPLIIFSLAUSIEX chooses Complii as its risk and compliance platformGIB1:25pmGIBBRIVERPhase 3 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project, WAGTG10:05amGENE TECHTrading HaltHCH11:05amHOT CHILI4km Long Porphyry Footprint Secured Next CortaderaHCH10:32amHOT CHILITrading HaltIMA10:06amIMAGE RESGOLD FARMIN THICK SUPERGENE ZONE IDENTIFIEDKRM10:25amKINGSROSEKRM drills 4.75m at 14.2 g/t Au and 81.5 g/t AgKTG10:36amKTIGKTIG partner secures sovereign capability fundingMOH10:26amMOHO RESNew High Grade Gold Zones at East Sampson DamNTI10:34amNEUROTECHNeurotech Expands License with Dolce Cann GlobalNTI10:34amNEUROTECHNeurotech Secures $3.56m in FundingPAL10:03amPALLAPHARMCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement OfferPSQ11:28amPACSMILESPacific Smiles announces Capital RaisingPSQ10:15amPACSMILESTrading HaltPVW10:03amPVWRESLTDLeonora - Jungle Well Project EM Data Reveals TargetsRXP1:12pmRXPSERVICEResults of Scheme MeetingRXP10:16amRXPSERVICEChairman's address to Scheme MeetingSPN1:31pmSPARC TECHCEO Information and Appendix 3G - revisedSPN10:11amSPARC TECHCEO information and Appendix 3GVML11:01amVITALMETALResponse to ASX Price Query LetterWWI12:32pmWEST WITSCornerstone Investor Converts 100% of Convertible Notes


----------



## barney (3 March 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 3rd March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGC9:19amAGCLTDDrilling at Achilles 3 Intersects Base-Metal Sulphide ZoneAOU9:11amAUROCH MINAUROCH LOCKS IN DRILL RIG FOR 12 MONTHSAPH8:55amAPHEMPAPH secures retail distribution agreement with ColesASP9:42amASPERMONTAspermont Completes $3m PlacementBAT8:16amBATTMINBattery set to start drilling at Stavely-Stawell projectBWX9:04amBWXLIMITEDBWX Strategic Partnership Chemist Warehouse GroupCCZ8:21amCASTILLOCOStrategic Intent to Recommence Mining at Big One DepositCI19:17amCREDITLTrading HaltCWX8:23amCARAWINEMore High Grade Gold Hits from Hercules, incl. 6m@27g/t AuECG8:21amECARGOAnnouncement and Appendix 3YGMA8:22amGENWORTHBecoming a substantial holderHFY9:27amHUBIFYLTDHFY Net Hoster CompletionHWK9:30amHAWKMINE99.7% LITHIUM CARBONATE PRODUCED FROM BIG SANDY PROJECTIDA9:32amINDIANARESHigh Grade Gold Results Continue at MinosINR8:51amIONEERTrading HaltIXR9:33amIONICRAREMineral Resource Estimate Increased Threefold at MakuutuKGD8:16amKULATrading HaltKKO9:23amKINETIKONew Aeromag Confirms Continuity of Gas Prospective GeologyMAH9:28amMACMAHONMAH selected as mining contractor for Gwalia UG gold projectMLS8:20amMETALS AUSAcquisition Nepean South Nickel Project in Western AustraliaMQG9:19amMACQ GROUPSubordinated Notes Cleansing NoticeMXC9:31amMGC PHARMASwissPharmaCan AG increases initial purchase orderNEC9:47amNINE ENTAppointment of CEOOCC9:52amORTHOCELLCelGro gains Australian reimbursementPSQ9:20amPACSMILESPacific Smiles Successfully Completes $15.0m PlacementPXX8:21amPOLARXPolarX secures increase in landholding at Humboldt RangeRGS9:16amRegeneus Company Update Investor Webcast PresentationRMX8:23amREDMOUNTIP Geophysical Survey Commences at Maitland Gold ProjectRZI8:23amRAIZINVESTFebruary 2021 - Key MetricsSBM8:32amST.BARBARASt Barbara appoints new underground mining contractorSBR8:19amSABRE RESBonanza RC Drilling CompletedSES8:25amSECOSHalf-yearly Results Investor PresentationSPZ9:45amSMART PARKDispute SettlementSTA8:25amSTRANDLINECoburn Binding Offtake Signed for RutileTOE8:39amTORO ENERGNext phase drilling at Dusty Nickel ProjectTPD9:02amTALON PETRINVESTOR PRESENTATIONTRN8:19amTORRENSTorrens Commences Passive Seismic Survey at Mt PiperTRT9:37amTODDRIVERIssue of Placement SharesWZR9:24amWISR LTDWisr Warehouse Funding Facility Upsized to $350 million


----------



## barney (3 March 2021)

*Wednesday 3rd March Close*




TimeCodeNameHeadingPage CountFile Size4:13pmCSDCONS TINKing Vol Mineral Resource Estimate15212M3:08pmWFLWELLFULLYLWellfully's Updated Timetable3110k3:03pmRCPREDBANKCleansing Prospectus34628k2:49pmGTGGENE TECHGTG signs 3-year US licence agreement for COVID risk test6216k1:33pmFRXFLEXIROAMFlexiroam partners with Split to offer BNPL to users2178k1:33pmWBEWHITEBARKCorporate Update and Board Changes3239k1:29pmEM2EAGLE MMLAccess Granted to Prospective Near Mine Patented Claims5574k1:18pmCNJCONICO LTDDrill Contract Signed for Ryberg51.3M12:52pmTDLTBGDIAGNOSResponse to ASX Query Letter261.7M12:46pmMR1MONTEMShare Purchase Plan Booklet17515k12:31pmMAGMAGMATICMagmatic raises $5m for drilling Copper-Gold targets4539k12:23pmAVZAVZ MINSStrong Results from Hydrology Drilling201.3M11:34amICGINCA MINLSSoil Sample Program Over IOCG Target - Frewena East151.6M11:29amAJQARMOURProposed Demerger of Northern Basin Oil & Gas Business165.9M11:11amTMZTHOMSONRESDrill Rig Mobilised to NSW Tin Projects in Lachlan Fold Belt111.5M10:58amHITHITECH GRPH1 FY21 Investor Presentation12851k10:38amAX8ACCELERATEMultiple High Grade Gold Results at Rossland Gold Project101M10:29amD2ODUXTONDividend/Distribution - D2O527k10:15amCXOCORE EXPTrading Halt2194k10:14amEGGENEROSale of Frank PR2113k10:08amPTRPETRATHERMMabel Creek Project - Drilling Operations Update51.8M10:08amLKELAKE RESJoint Financial Advisors for Kachi Appointed31.1M10:05amIBGIRONB ZINCCitronen Production Royalty Formally Extinguished1207k10:04amPSIPSC INSURUK Commercial Broking Acquisitions3421k10:03amCXOCORE EXPPause in Trading1119k10:00amEM1EMERGEGAMEmerge operated MIGGSTER achieves 150,000 subscribers3206k9:59amPTRPETRATHERMOutback Goldfields - Yuengroon Project Update4971k9:52amOCCORTHOCELLCelGro gains Australian reimbursement3238k9:47amNECNINE ENTAppointment of CEO2166k


----------



## barney (4 March 2021)

*Thursday Morning 4th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading4DX8:55am4DMEDICALAward of MRFF Frontier grant & capital raising presentation4DX8:52am4DMEDICALReinstatement to Official Quotation4DX8:51am4DMEDICAL4DMedical successfully completes A$40m placementA3D9:28amAURORALABSGranges Powder Metallurgy Project Successfully CompletedAGY8:36amARGOSYRincon Resource Expansion Development PlansAHC8:54amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare Investor PresentationALF9:00amAUST LEADScheme updateAMD8:24amARROW MINNew Results Continue to Grow Dassa Gold DiscoveryAMX8:58amAEROMETREXAerometrex opens MetroMap Store onlineAXI8:41amAXIOMGlenlea Land Sale UpdateAZI8:21amALTAZINCSale of Paterson Project TenementBKT9:09amBLACKROCKFIRB approval received for POSCO Strategic InvestmentBPM8:21amBPM MINNepean Project Exploration UpdateCNB9:45amCARNABYRES8,000 m Drilling Program Commenced at StrelleyCWZ9:10amCASHWERKZCWZ H1FY21 Investor PresentationCXO9:41amCORE EXPAcquires Right to Multiple Pegmatite Mines Adjacent FinnissCYL8:22amCAT METALSStrong production and exploration results at Henty Gold MineCZN8:23amCORAZONSulphides Drilled at Lynn Lake ConductorDCC9:33amDIGITALXDigitalX receives commitments for A$8.8 millionDEG9:32amDEGREYCrow/Aquila gold system continues to expandDTM9:10amDARTMINTrading HaltE258:20amELEMENT25Butcherbird Pre-Commissioning Activities CommencedECS8:23amECSBOTANICAgreement to Supply Medicinal CannabisELT9:29amCleveland Tin Project - Exploration Re-CommencesGED8:21amGOLD DEEPMining Study has Commenced on the Abenab Vanadium ResourceINR9:32amIONEEREquity Raising PresentationINR9:12amIONEERFully Underwritten PlacementIPD8:24amIMPEDIMEDImpediMed Achieves Milestone 200,000 SOZO Patient TestsKIN8:23amKIN MININGKin Announces Completion of Security Purchase PlanKKL9:23amKOLLAKORNHalf Year AccountsKKL9:21amKOLLAKORNAppendix 4C - monthlyLEG8:20amLEGEND$3M Cash Boost to Legend Treasury by Option ExerciseMAN8:20amMANDRK RESInvestor PresentationMIO9:31amMACARTHURMMacarthur spin-out its Pilbara gold copper tenementsMR19:22amMONTEMMontem confirms Tier 1 Hard Coking Coal at Chinook VicaryMXR9:35amMAXIMUSVisible Gold in Drill Core - Redback DepositMYR9:02amMYERHalf-Year Results - Release and PresentationMYR9:02amMYERAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportNPM9:23amNEWPEAKEncouraging Results from Swedish Tungsten ProjectNRX9:53amNORONEXLTDTrading HaltOKU9:38amOKLO RESOklo Confirms New Hanging Wall Gold ZonePKD8:49amPARKD LTDInvestor PresentationPKD8:44amPARKD LTDNon-Renounceable Pro Rata Entitlement Offer ProspectusPKD8:31amPARKD LTDPKD to raise up to $1.25m Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferPNX9:28amPNX METALSFountain Head Gold Project DevelopmentRAP9:13amRESAPPMedgate commences European ResAppDx trialRED9:34amRED 5 LTDFurther key milestones achieved at King of the HillsRLT8:22amRENERGENDisclosure of disposal of securitiesRNU9:25amRENASCORSiviour Battery Anode Material Project - UpdateRXM8:43amREXMINExcellent drilling results received at BellsS2R8:20amS2RESOURCEFinnish Court approves grant of key licence at RuopasSBR8:21amSABRE RESScoping Study Commenced on Border Lead-Zinc DepositSHO9:17amSPORTSHTrading HaltSM17:30amSYNLAITProfit GuidanceSO49:31amSALT LAKESenior debt syndication to Sequoia and CBASOP8:49amSYNERTECGreenTech Business Update Synertec Receives Loan RepaymentSTC9:31amSINETECHCorella Resources Limited Public Offer ProspectusTAS9:17amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Drilling UpdateTI18:22amTOMBADORCleansing ProspectusWSI8:23amWESTSTARINSIMPEC Awarded $15M Contract with IronMerge JVXRO8:30amXEROXero to acquire workforce management platform Planday


----------



## barney (4 March 2021)

*Thursday Close 4th March*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADD10:10amADAVALEGeochem results confirm Elevated Nickel and Copper TargetsAMG10:08amAUSMEXMt Freda Upgraded Mineral Resource Estimate 2021AOA11:47amAUSMONInitial results from Brungle Creek EL 8954 phase 1AVW10:35amAVIRARESOUAVW - WYLOO COPPER GOLD PROJECTBEM12:09pmBLACKEARTHBlackEarth joins European Battery AllianceBNZ10:00amBENZMININGDrilling EM conductors at NW Zone returns Visible GoldBPH2:48pmBPH ENERGYTrading HaltBPH2:02pmBPH ENERGYPause in TradingBUY2:19pmBOUNTY OILPause in TradingCAE2:29pmCANNINDAHCAE Raises $1M to advance Piccadilly ExplorationCWY3:05pmCLEANAWAYResponse to Media SpeculationCWY2:37pmCLEANAWAYPause in tradingDKM9:55amDUKETONIncrease to Nickel Equivalent Grade for Rosie ResourceEP12:12pmEPFINACLTDSupplementary Target's Statement in response to TGP offerERW12:28pmERRAWARRAResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryEXL11:37amELIXINOLTrading HaltEXL9:55amELIXINOLPause in TradingGRL10:22amGODOLPHINStrong Gold Mineralisation Outside Lewis Ponds ResourceINE10:34amINT ETH SHLift in trading pauseINE10:05amINT ETH SHPause In TradingIPT9:54amIMPACT MINCompany UpdateNML10:01amHigh grade silver hits expand Morning Bill prospectSOR10:59amSTRAT ELESOR Investor PresentationSP310:04amSPECTURH1 FY21 Results - Investor Call PresentationSRZ10:04amSTELLARAdditional NE Tasmania Gold EL ApplicationsSTX3:31pmSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateTAS12:31pmTASMAN RESTrading HaltTAS10:32amTASMAN RESPause in tradingTMZ10:15amTHOMSONRESStrategy Enhanced with Addition of Texas Silver ProjectWAA11:53amWAM ACTIVEFebruary 2021 investment portfolio performance & NTA updateYOJ10:14amYOJEEYojee Business Update


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

*10.35am Friday Morning 5th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADN10:00amANDROMEDADrilling underway at Mount Hope Kaolin ProjectAFP7:31amAFT PHARMMAXIGESIC IV LICENSED IN EIGHT NEW EUROPEAN MARKETSAGH9:13amALTHEAPeak Receives First Order From Cronos GroupANX8:59amANAXMETALSGold Exploration Field Work Commences at Whim CreekAQX9:57amALICEQUEENHorn Island Phase One RC Infill Interim ResultsAZY9:18amANTIPA MINTarget Generation AC Drilling Extends Poblano Gold ZoneBC88:21amBLACK CATExtensional and Infill Resource Drilling UpdateBCB9:58amBOWENCOALNew exploration program commences at Hillalong ProjectBIL8:21amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTIONCBE9:07amCOBRENew Priority Copper-Silver Target Area in BotswanaCDM9:36amCADENCEDeepGreen Metals Investment UpdateCI110:01amCREDITLCI1 Raises Capital of $6 Million for ExpansionCII8:22amCI RESClarification Announcement - DividendsEGR9:34amECOGRAFMajor Project Status Approved by Australian GovernmentEMU9:56amEMU NLEmu Exploration Update Significant Visual Copper OccurrencesEVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces acquisitions and intention to resume dividendsEYE8:32amNOVA EYE2RT Post LEAD Review Shows Improved Treatment BenefitsFPC8:45amFATGBLCONTShare Purchase PlanFSF7:31amFONTERRAFonterra lifts 2020/21 forecast Farmgate Milk Price rangeHFR9:29amHIGHFIELDGovernment of Navarra releases Social Baseline StudyHXG9:33amHEXAGONDisclosure About Substantial Shareholding in Ebony EnergyIBG9:29amIRONB ZINCTrading HaltIMM8:21amIMMUTEPImmutep expands Part B of TACTI-002 collaboration trialINR9:57amIONEERioneer Completes A$80 Million PlacementJRL8:23amJINDALEEResults confirm extension to McDermitt ResourceKGD9:23amKULACapital Raising to Fund Brunswick and Marvel Loch ProjectsKRR9:28amKING RIVERHigh Grade Rock Chip Results - KurundiKTD8:25amKEYTONEConversion of Class C Performance SharesLIT8:22amLITHIUMAUSLIT to pilot test its LieNA(R) spodumene conversion processMA19:26amMON AB INVPost Reporting Season UpdateMDI8:22amFeasibility and Scoping Study Updates Sandstone gold projectMFG9:29amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - February 2021MNS9:44amMAGNISBattery Experts Hired to Lead Production at NY Battery PlantMRG9:16amMRORGANICSAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerMZZ9:22amMATADORTrading HaltNMT8:22amNEOMETALSLithium Battery Recycling - MOU with Itochu CorporationNVA9:23amNOVA MINNova Company Presentation - March 2021NVX9:41amNOVONIXCONFIRMATION OF DIRECTOR PLACEMENTSPDI9:26amPREDICTIVESUBSTANTIAL OXIDE GOLD ZONE EMERGING AT NE BANKAN PROJECTPEX9:42amPEEL MNGBROAD & HIGH GRADE COPPER HITS CONTINUE AT WIRLONGPGY9:29amPILOTMarket UpdatePIL8:21amPEPPERMINTPeppermint launches micro-insurance productSER10:35amSTRATEGICExploration Update - East Tennant Copper-Gold ProjectSGC9:53amSACGASCOTrading HaltSHJ10:25amSHINE CORPEthicon/Johnson & Johnson Mesh Appeal DismissedSKS8:26amSKS TECHStrategic Acquisition of APEC Technologies Delivers ScaleSRI8:22amSIPA RESDrilling to commence at Murchison gold projectTAS9:54amTASMAN RESPlacement to Raise $4.8 millionTAS9:54amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Drilling UpdateTSO9:23amTESORO RESFirst Toro Gordo hole returns gold grades up to 69 g/t AuVTH8:51amVITALHARVFurther update on Roc proposal and unitholder meeting dateWOR9:07amWORLEYINEOS extends master services agreementXST9:51amXSTATETrading Halt


----------



## barney (8 March 2021)

*Monday Pre Open 8th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABR9:18amAMERPACBOABR Continues to Progress US Listing StrategyACP9:21amAUDALIAEnvironmental Review Document ReleasedAHQ8:24amALLEGIANCECompletes $10 Million Placement - New Elk Fully FundedAKP8:35amAUDIOPIXELDigital Speaker Development UpdateAL88:23amALDERANAlderan stream sediment/BLEG survey on Drum MountainsALK8:20amALKANEDrilling at Kaiser Intersects Significant Au-CuALQ8:24amALSALS acquires Pharmaceutical business and trading updateAME8:25amALTOMETALSNEW ZONE OF GOLD MINERALISATION DISCOVERED AT THE LORDSAQX9:20amALICEQUEENTrading HaltASN9:18amANSON RESParadox Brine Li Outperforms Commercial Grade BatteryASO9:33amASTONMINTrading HaltATC9:40amALTECH CHEAltech - Encouraging Phase 1 Battery Performance TestsAWV8:21amANOVAMETALChairman's LetterBBX8:21amBBXMINERALRoyalty SaleBLG8:19amBLUGLASSBLG Presents RPCVD Laser Diode Paper at Photonics WestBLY9:03amBOARTS&P Rating ActionsBML8:22amBOABMETALSStrong Demand for Sorby Hills Lead-Silver ConcentrateBNO9:07amBIONOMICSBionomics Ltd Entitlement Offer BookletBNO9:03amBIONOMICSBionomics Ltd Announces Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferBOE8:21amBOSS ENHoneymoon EFS progressing well with key milestones completedBYE9:41amBYRON ENEROil Price Risk Management UpdateCGS8:22amCOGSTATEBusiness UpdateCR19:33amCONSTELLAircore Drilling Program Commences in Fraser RangeCUL9:33amCULLEN RESExploration Update - Barlee ProjectDOU8:23amDOUUGHDouugh partners with leading affiliate platform RakutenDTM9:09amDARTMINGranite Flat High Grade Gold, Silver, Copper Drill ResultsEXR8:40amELIXIR NRGYangir-2 core-hole spuddedFCT9:40amFIRSTWAVETrading update for February 2021FTZ9:38amFERTOZRights Issue Offer DocumentFTZ9:35amFERTOZNon-Renounceable Rights IssueGAL8:25amGALILEOFraser Range Exploration UpdateGMA8:18amGENWORTHCeasing to be a substantial holderGRV8:20amGREENVALEDrilling Confirms Georgina IOCG Project PotentialGTR9:38amGTI RESUtah Uranium Exploration CommencesGWR8:22amGWR GROUPIron Ore Production and Operations UpdateHSC9:34amHSCTECHHSC partners with ADT Security PacificICG9:34amINCA MINLSGeoscience Intersects IOCG-style Sulphides Near FrewenaJMS9:23amJUPITER MJuno Minerals Demerger & IPO DelayedK2F8:22amK2FLYTDCoeur Mining Signs 5-year SaaS Resource Inventory ContractKSN9:11amKINGSTONMisima drill results confirm potential to upgrade ResourceKSS9:39amKLEOSKSS 3rd satellite cluster launch on Space-X target Dec 2021KWR9:45amKINGWESTMenzies JORC gold resources surpass 440,000 ouncesLBY9:40amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy Market UpdateM2R8:20amMIRAMARExploration UpdateMGV8:24amMUSGRAVENew gold corridor identified at CueMHC8:21amMANHATTANExploration and Marketing UpdateNGS9:39amNGSLTDNGS Healthy Height - EU DebutNOX8:56amNOXOPHARMNOXCOVID Trial Advances to Final StageNRX9:44amNORONEXLTD10Mt @ 1.3% Cu Mineral Resources at Namibian DorWit ProjectOBL8:20amOMNIBRIDGEOmni Bridgeway - UpdateOBM9:03amORABANDARiverina Infill Drilling Delivers Further Strong ResultsOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTCEO Resignation and Acting CEO AppointmentORR8:20amORECORPHobbes Final RC Drilling ResultsOZM9:17amOZAURUMOutstanding Intercept of 4m at 10g/t Au in Maiden RC ProgramPEX9:38amPEEL MNGTrading HaltPRM9:43amPROMINENCEProminence Energy NL - Performance RightsPRX9:44amPRODGOLLake Mackay JV - Diamond Drilling UnderwayPSQ9:32amPACSMILESSecurity Purchase Plan BookletPUA9:02amPEAKMINLTDMaiden drilling program at the Copper Hills Project UpdateQPM8:20amQLDPACIFICGHG Report Confirms TECH Project's Low CO2 EmissionsRCP9:43amREDBANKRedbank Copper Strategy UpdateRMY8:46amRMA GLOBALInvestor roadshow presentationSGQ8:25amST GEORGEHigh-Impact Drilling at Mt AlexanderSTO8:32amSANTOSENN share sale and resignation of directorSUV9:03amSUVOSTRATTerm Sheet for First Offtake for White Cloud Kaolin ProjectTLG8:23amTALGAGROUPTrial Milestone for Graphene Ship CoatingTNG9:27amTNGMount Peake Project Awarded Federal Major Project StatusTYR8:47amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 51 - Week Ended 5 March 2021WC89:19amWILDCATWILDCAT APPOINTS CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICERXF19:11amXREFResignation of Director and Appendix 3Z


----------



## barney (8 March 2021)

*Monday 8th March. Open till Late.*



CodeTimeNameHeadingALF12:48pmAUST LEADResults of Scheme Meeting and Annual General MeetingAPA2:01pmAPA GROUPEuro Medium Term Note Programme DocumentationATS9:49amAUSTRALISCompletion Tranche 1 Placement and SPP OpensAUN12:48pmAURUMINRC Drilling Commenced at Mt DimerAVZ3:57pmAVZ MINSTrading HaltAVZ3:50pmAVZ MINSPause in TradingBPH10:57amBPH ENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryBUY10:42amBOUNTY OILResponse to ASX Price QueryCDY11:03amCELLMIDRights Issue ProspectusCDY10:30amCELLMIDRights IssueCDY10:11amCELLMIDPause in TradingCOB2:02pmCOBALT BLUPilot Trial - Commissioning underwayDOR3:38pmDORIEMUSResponse to ASX Price QueryEXL9:57amELIXINOLSuspension from Official QuotationGAS11:18amSTATE GASAmended Projects UpdateGAS9:49amSTATE GASProjects UpdateGMN11:59amGOLDMOUNTNWide Porphyry Cu-Mo Intercept Recorded at MonoyalIAP4:58pmIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Industrial PropertyMVP1:02pmMEDICALDEVMVP Roadshow PresentationNTM7:09pmNTMGOLDSuspension from Official Quotation-Close of Trading 8/3/2021NTM4:43pmNTMGOLDLodgement of Court Orders with ASICNUH9:57amNUHEARATrading HaltODA10:23amORCODA LIMTrading HaltODA9:58amORCODA LIMPause in TradingORM4:04pmORION METSale of Top Camp TenementsORM10:03amORION METTrading HaltORM9:54amORION METPause in TradingRAG2:42pmRAGNARNotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormRCE9:51amRECCE LTDRecce Pharmaceuticals Dual Lists on Frankfurt Stock ExchangeRLE7:09pmREALENERGYSuspension from Official QuotationSGC10:01amSACGASCOBorba Discovers Gas Shows Over 190 ft Interval in KioneTAR9:55amTARUGAMINExcellent Results from Wyacca Prospect, Mt Craig CopperVML9:55amVITALMETALVital Produces 12kg Rare Earth Carbonate Bulk SampleXST9:59amXSTATEGas Shows at Borba 1-7


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

*Tuesday 9th March 2021  Pre-Open*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAEV9:24amAVENIRALoan FacilityAGR8:26amAGUIA RESAndrade Copper - Updated Resource Estimate & Scoping StudyAIS9:34amAERISRESCONSTELLATION DEPOSIT CONTINUES TO GROWANX8:20amANAXMETALSProspectusASM9:24amAUSSTRATMSIGNS MOU WITH S KOREAN PROV GOVT FOR METALS PLANT LOCATIONAUR8:52amAURISMINEHigh Grade Gold from Diamond Drilling at Sams CreekAVR9:22amANTERISResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryAVZ9:28amAVZ MINSAVZ Signs Second Lithium Offtake AgreementBIL8:27amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTBMG8:23amBMGExcellent New High-Grade Gold Intercepts at AbercrombyBRB8:20amBREAKERStrong results enhance high-grade lode systemBYH8:22amBRYAH RESSale of Tumblegum South Gold Deposit in WACAV9:28amCARNAVALETrading HaltCHK9:16amCOHIBATrading HaltCWX8:24amCARAWINEJamieson Project Assay ResultsCYL8:21amCAT METALSVisible gold in diamond drilling at Four Eagles projectDAV9:33amDAVENPORTResponse to ASX Price QueryDEG8:23amDEGREYRapid growth at Diucon and EagleDHG9:44amDOMAINCancellation of additional debt facilityDUR8:24amDURATECDuratec executes LOI for $63m major facade refurbishmentDW89:39amDIGITALWINCompany UpdateE2M8:46amE2METALSPriority Electromagnetic Targets Defined at CobarFOD9:47amFOOD REV1st to Market in Launching 'Plant Based All Natural' RangeGXY8:24amGALAXY RESJames Bay Development PlanHLX8:20amHELIXCobar Copper Exploration UpdateHMX8:21amHAMMERHammer to Accelerate Mount Isa Exploration ActivityHRZ9:26amHORIZONNew High Grade Gold Discovered at WindanyaIBG9:24amIRONB ZINCIBG Raises $3m to Progress to FID & EXIM Bank Loan ApprovalIMR8:51amIMRICORLeipzig Heart Centre in Germany Commenced ProceduresIOD9:15amIODMTrading haltIPT9:30amIMPACT MINSignificant Expansion of High Grade PGE at Platinum SpringsLEG8:20amLEGENDDiamond Drilling at Mawson Starts 2021 Field SeasonLEX8:21amLEFROYEXPNew Basalt Hosted Au-Cu Zone Supports Large Burns SystemLV18:52amLIVEVLIMSkin Care Launch and THG Strategic PartnershipMAH8:45amMACMAHONLetter of intent for King of the Hills projectMAI8:53amMAINSTREAMScheme of arrangement from Vistra to acquire MainstreamMAT9:21amMATSA RESSAM Survey Highlights New Targets at Devon Gold ProjectMEU8:34amMARMOTAPhase 1 ADI complete - largest sampling programMSM9:07amMSM CORPRTE Invests in OkLetsPlayMTB8:23amMT BURGESSKihabe Deposit - Copper ZoneMTH9:24amMITHRILExploration Update - Copalquin Gold Silver MexicoMZZ9:21amMATADORVoluntary SuspensionNNG8:23amNEXION GRONEXION & Aryaka Expand Cloud-First Network Presence into NZNUH9:50amNUHEARANUH Receives FDA Registration & Hearing Aid Device ListingNWH9:30amNRWHOLDLTDNRW Euroz Hartleys PresentationPEC8:32amPERPET RESUpgraded Mineral Resource Estimate - BeharraPVW9:04amPVWRESLTDAuger Drilling Commences at KalgoorliePX19:26amPLEXUREPlexure surpasses market guidanceRAC9:26amRACEONCOCompelling Preclinical Breast Cancer ResultsRED8:23amRED 5 LTDLetter of intent for KOTH mining contractRIE9:47amRIEDEL RESKingman Drilling UpdateRLT8:25amRENERGENWild-card well P007 strikes gasSTA8:23amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Electricity Supply Agreement ExecutedSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEEuroz Rottnest Institutional ConferenceSXY9:19amSENEXSenex and CleanCo sign new gas sales agreementTMG8:23amTRIGG MINCompletion of air-core drilling program at Lake ThrossellTOE8:41amTORO ENERG22.4g/t gold surface sample 1.3km south expands Golden WaysVAR9:29amVARISCANMaiden Drilling Results Confirm High Grade ZincVOC8:15amVOCUSVocus enters into Scheme Implementation DeedWAF9:31amWESTAFRICAMarch 2021 Investor PresentationWAF9:23amWESTAFRICAWAF Resource, Reserve and production guidance update 2021WSA9:14amWEST AREASTrading HaltWSA9:00amWEST AREAS$100m Equity Raising Investor PresentationWSA8:58amWEST AREAS$100M Equity Raising to Fund Odysseus and Exploration


----------



## barney (10 March 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 10th March Pre-Open*



CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:28amADALTAInvestor briefing-AD-214 top line single dose safety resultsABV9:41amADV BRAKEInvestor Update 1H21 Half Year ResultsAGR8:53amAGUIA RESMarch 2021 Investor PresentationAOU9:40amAUROCH MINNEPEAN DRILLING UPDATEARN9:42amALDOROTrading HaltASO9:34amASTONMINCoarse Visible Gold Intersected in Edleston Maiden DrillingAVC8:29amAUCTUS INVAuctus expands Asset Management into AsiaAVL9:33amAUSTVANADFinal Pyrometallurgy Results Confirm Vanadium ExtractionBCC9:31amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Sixth ZOLEO Order to Fulfil Increasing DemandBML8:24amBOABMETALSEngagement with Export Finance AustraliaCGB8:23amCANNGLOBALCANNTAB GRANTED AUSTRALIAN PATENTCZL8:24amCONS ZINCPlomosas Plant Commissioning CommencesDEM9:13amDEMEM LTDInvestor PresentationDEM9:11amDEMEM LTDRelease - CY2020 Investor PresentationDLC8:46amDELECTAExploration Commences at Speedway Gold ProjectDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTIllaara Update and Planned Lawrence's Corridor DrillingDXB9:25amDIMERIXCLARITY 2.0 Study Progresses In Patients With COVID-19DXN9:38amDXNLIMITEDInvestor Presentation and Strategic UpdateECX9:10amECLIPXEclipx Group Business UpdateEGR9:30amECOGRAFPositive Response to Proposed US$60m Epanko Debt FinancingEPM8:19amECLMETALSHigh Grade Cryolite-Fluorite Delineated below Ivittuut PitFEX9:03amFENIX RESIron Ridge reaches steady-state productionFFX8:23amFIREFINCHAppointment of Managing DirectorFGL9:02amFRUGLGROUPFRUGL SIGNS SERVICE AGREEMENT WITH METCASHFPC8:50amFATGBLCONTSPP Offer DocumentGOR8:17amGOLDROAD2020 Full Year Results and Maiden DividendHRN9:16amHORIZONGLDInvestor PresentationHRN9:09amHORIZONGLDRenounceable Entitlement Issue Offer BookletHRN9:05amHORIZONGLDRenounceable Entitlement Issue to raise up to $7.0MHXG9:36amHEXAGONTrading HaltICG9:29amINCA MINLS$2.8M Strategic Placement to Fast Track NT ExplorationIOD9:28amIODMIODM and Western Union Update on Reciprocal Referral AgreemeJAN9:27amJANISONOECD accredits Janison - PISA for schools in AustraliaJRL9:15amJINDALEETrading HaltLCD9:43amLATCONSOLDApprovals Received to Commence Drilling - Andy Well/GnaweedaLCY8:18amLEGACYIRONHigh metallurgical recovery confirmed at Mt Celia projectLIT8:24amLITHIUMAUSVSPC patent for manufacture of LFP cathode powder acceptedLRS9:34amLATRESExploration Update - Noombenberry ProjectMAH9:44amMACMAHONMAH Euroz Hartleys PresentationMRQ9:26amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Koko Massava Aircore Infill Drilling to CommenceMTH9:01amMITHRILExploration Update - Copalquin Gold Silver MexicoNEU9:46amNEURENNeuren successfully completes manufacturing for Phase 2NRX9:20amNORONEXLTDNamibian Work Program UpdateOKU9:37amOKLO RESOklo Identifies Further Growth Opportunities at DandokoOLI8:42amOLIVERSPLACEMENT, RELAXATION OF DEBT COVENANTS & SPPPSA9:49amPETSECQuarterly Activities ReportPSL8:23amPATERSONSGrace Project Drill Plan Finalised & Site Logistics CommenceSDV8:20amSCIDEVSciDev Chemistry to be Trialled by FMGSKN9:35amSKNELEMENTvoluntary suspension extensionSO49:48amSALT LAKECompany Presentation Euroz Hartleys Institutional ConferenceSUV8:55amSUVOSTRATNova Silica Sand project sighter laboratory resultsSXE8:23amSTH X ELECInvestor Presentation - Euroz Hartleys ConferenceTAO9:28amTAO COMMODExploration Defines Critical Mineral Rich Province in USATRA7:31amTURNERSDividend/Distribution - TRATRA7:30amTURNERSTurners FY21 earning guidance upgradeTWE8:32amTREA WINETWE enters agreement with TWG for US commercial brandsVUL8:26amVULCAN EHigh lithium and low impurities from bulk brine samplingWGO9:06amWARREGOHalf Year Results HighlightsWPP9:28amWPP AUNZAmendment to Scheme Implementation DeedWSA9:26amWEST AREASWestern Areas Successfully Completes A$85m PlacementWSI8:24amWESTSTARINSIMPEC Awarded $7M Contract for Fortescue ProjectZNC9:29amZENITH MINCopper Exploration Update


----------



## barney (11 March 2021)

*Wednesday 10th March After the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACF4:16pmACROWAcrow upgrades FY21 earnings guidanceAEV11:47amAVENIRAProspecting Licences Acquired at Jundee SouthAKN11:05amAUKINGLodgement of ProspectusAPA10:00amAPA GROUPPricing of EUR/GBP Medium Term NotesAPG3:06pmAUSTPAC RResponse to ASX Price QueryAQX10:43amALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN EXPANDS TO FIJIATH11:29amALTERITYAlterity to present at Global Life Science ConferenceAZS10:19amAZURE MINSAndover Ni-Cu Mineralised System Continues to GrowBCN12:49pmBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project February Production UpdateCHK1:48pmCOHIBAHigh Grade Copper intersected at Horse Well ProspectCIM4:24pmCIMICStandard and Poor's Ratings ActionCP14:09pmCANNPALCourt Approves Scheme of ArrangementECX11:24amECLIPXEclipx Prices Australian Asset Backed SecuritisationFGR3:47pmFIRSTGRAPHPureGRAPH Product Line to Include Water Dispersed AdditiveFRI2:03pmFINBARConference PresentationFUN10:01amFUNTASTICBUSINESS UPDATE - PREPARING FOR ACCELERATED GROWTH IN 2021GLH9:57amGLOBALHEInvestor PresentationHXG2:23pmHEXAGONResults of Extraordinary General MeetingHXG12:47pmHEXAGONDisclosure About Substantial Shareholding in Ebony EnergyIMA12:23pmIMAGE RESBoonanarring Annual Ore Reserve UpdateLLO11:27amLION ONE6th Drill Rig Mobilized and Continued High Grade ResultsMGU1:17pmMAG MININGDirector Appointment/ResignationPEX9:55amPEEL MNGCapital Raising to Progress SCP to Development DecisionPNM10:39amPACIFICNMLUpdate - Kolosori Tenement ReinstatedTIN10:27amTNT MINESEUREKA DRILLING COMPLETED, REIDS RIDGE TO COMMENCEVMY2:18pmVIMY RESVimy to acquire balance of Alligator River ProjectWMX10:26amWILUNADrilling Update


----------



## barney (11 March 2021)

*Thursday Morning 11th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading3DA9:44amAMAEROINTAgreement - Rio Tinto collaborate on alloy for 3D printing4CE9:26amFORCECOMCompany Update March 2188E8:46am88 ENERGYOperations UpdateAL88:43amALDERANInitial Rio Tinto drilling confirms prospectivity at FriscoAO18:21amASSETOWLinspector360 Business Development ProgressAZY9:37amANTIPA MINWilki JV Project Update - New Targets and 2020 Drill ResultsBC88:21amBLACK CAT1 Million Oz in Resource & New Gold TargetsBCN8:22amBEACON MINA Further $2.18 M Raised Through Exercise of OptionsBSX9:07amBLACKSTONEBlackstone confirms high grade massive sulfide at King SnakeCAV9:45amCARNAVALETo Acquire Barracuda PGE-Ni-Cu Project and PlacementCE19:30amCALIMAProspectusCEN7:30amCONTACT ENContact $75 million Retail Offer oversubscribedCTE9:12amCRYOSITEAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CCZR9:23amCOZIRONRESEnvironmental studies underway on Robe Mesa iron ore projectDOU9:22amDOUUGHDouugh launches instant virtual cards with MastercardECS9:14amECSBOTANICTrading HaltEDC9:27amEILDON CAPTrading HaltEQR9:36amEQ RESTrading HaltESH8:21amESPORTSMogul Powers Kellogg's TournamentHXG8:20amHEXAGONExtension of Offer PeriodIHL8:25amINHEALTHIHL-216A to be assessed in NFL model of concussionIMU9:29amIMUGENEImugene to Present HER-Vaxx Phase 2 Data at AACR21 MeetingMKG9:05amMAKOExtension of Tchaga Shallow High Grade Gold MineralisationMOB9:35amMOBILICOMMOB won additional $320K for Cybersecurity ProgramNCC8:55amNAOS EMERGConvertible Note ProspectusNCC8:54amNAOS EMERG4.50% Unsecured Convertible Note OfferNML9:45amMultiple high-grade gold results from Resolution & AdventureNVU9:07amNANOVEUInternational Distribution Agreements AccelerateOEL9:02amOTTOENERGYH1 FY21 Results and Half Year ReportPKO8:38amPEAKO LTDPeako to commence 2021 Field CampaignPNM9:24amPACIFICNMLJejevo Nickel Project - Drilling UpdateRBR9:45amRBR GROUPLabour Agreements in MozambiqueRFR9:42amRAFAELLAMidrim Laforce Survey Reveals High Priority AnomaliesRMC9:15amRESIMACResimac settles non-bank record $1.5 billion RMBS dealSCL8:20amSCHROLE GPAUD100,000 contract with international school in VietnamSDV8:51amSCIDEVSciDev Maxiflox contract with Eramet subsidiary SLNSGC9:48amSACGASCOPause in TradingSKY9:19amSKYMETALSExploration Update PresentationSOV8:43amSOV CLOUDFY21 Half Year Results - Investor PresentationTOE8:46amTORO ENERG2021 Diamond Drilling Campaign Commences at DustyVEE8:21amVEEM LTDInvestor Presentation - Euroz Hartleys Rottnest ConferenceVOR9:10amVORTIVLIMTrading HaltVR19:27amVECTIONTECVection launches of Healthcare & Pharma Solutions VerticalVRX9:32amVRXSILICAArrowsmith North Grade Control DrillingWOA9:24amWIDE OPENThe opportunity in plant-based proteins, foods and beveragesZEL7:44amZ ENERGYZ Energy updates FY21 guidance and February monthly volume dZNC9:26amZENITH MINNew Results Extend & Confirm New Gold Zones at Split Rocks


----------



## barney (11 March 2021)

*Thursday 11th March 9.45am till Close*



CodeTimeNameHeading3MF10:06am3DMETALFLInvestor PresentationAAU12:16pmANTILLES2020 Annual Report and Appendix 4EACS9:54amACCENT RESTrading HaltACS9:49amACCENT RESPause in TradingAFL1:11pmAF LEGALAFL enters into an agreement to acquire Watts McCrayARV11:14amARTEMISMore High Grade Au-Cu-Co Results from Carlow Castle ProjectCI112:27pmCREDITLTrading HaltCI112:19pmCREDITLPause in TradingCP13:06pmCANNPALLodgement of Court Orders with ASICDTM10:40amDARTMINGranite Flat Porphyry Copper Gold Mineralisation PotentialEGY12:39pmENERGYTECHEGY Convertible Note issueEPN9:56amEPSILONTetra Health Launches First Face to Face Clinic SiteFML11:32amFOCUS MINLaverton Stage 1 Open Pit PFS Progressive ResultsFPL10:47amFREMONTPETInvestor presentation and WebinarG8811:29amMILENi-Cu-PGE and Cu-Zn acquisition and capital raisingIEL3:11pmIELUpdate on Education Australia ShareholdingLPI10:05amLITHPOWINTDRILLING AT MARICUNGA EXPECTED TO EXPAND CURRENT RESOURCEMLM9:49amMETALLICAInvestor PresentationMTC12:41pmMETALSTECHTrading HaltMTC11:56amMETALSTECHPause in tradingMTC10:13amMETALSTECHMetalsTech to Capitalise on Booming Battery Metals SectorRAP10:07amRESAPPClinical study to develop COVID-19 screening testRVR9:51amREDRIVERRVR survey targets copper-rich mineralisation at ThalangaSGC9:58amSACGASCOTrading HaltSGC9:48amSACGASCOPause in TradingSRN10:31amSUREFIREYidby Road Gold Project Drilling Program CommencedSYA10:44amSAYONASayona Expands Tansim Project as Lithium Demand AcceleratesTGM9:50amTHETATrading HaltTMZ11:59amTHOMSONRESWebinar PresentationTNT10:10amTESSERENTFY21 Half Year Report and Accounts with commentaryVHT9:55amVOLPARAInvestor Presentation to Craigs Investment PartnersVTH10:07amVITALHARVMAFM proposal increased to $1.08 per unitVTH9:56amVITALHARVPause in TradingWTL2:05pmWT FIN GRPAudit reviewed Half Year AccountsWTL1:56pmWT FIN GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsXST10:03amXSTATETrading HaltXST9:50amXSTATEPause in Trading


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

*Friday Morning 12th March 2021 Pre Open*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGG9:44amANGLOGOLDPause in TradingAJQ9:11amARMOURExecution of Agreement for Sale of Ripple ResourcesAML9:02amAEON METALInterim CEO AppointmentAMN9:42amAGRIMINTali and Rio Tinto Farm-in Agreement for Metals ExplorationARE8:31amARGONAUTMurdie Project - Drilling Rig Mobilised to SiteARN9:41amALDOROBedrock Conductors confirmed at Narndee Nickel-PGE ProjectAUR8:59amAURISMINEForrest Copper Deposit Diamond Drilling UpdateCNW8:32amCIRRUS NETSignificant Managed Services Contract - Geoscience AustCVV9:13amCARAVELMINAirborne EM Survey - Toolbrunup ProjectCYC8:43amCYCLOPHARMConfirmation of Technegas USFDA TimetableEN19:12amENGAGE BDREN1 Signs Deal to Advertise to Users of Largest Ad BlockerESS9:29amESSENMETALInvestor Presentation - Aust Energy & Minerals ConferenceEVS8:23amENVIROSUITInvestor Briefing Questions and AnswersIHL8:25amINHEALTHTrading HaltJRL9:29amJINDALEEVoluntary SuspensionJRL9:26amJINDALEEJRL continues to demonstrate strategic scale of McDermittKIS9:44amKING ISLNDTrading HaltKSL8:40amKINAOutcome of Extraordinary General MeetingLPD8:27amLEPIDICOKaribib Mineral Resource ExpandedMSM8:25amMSM CORPRTE Invests in Rogue GamesNEC8:42amNINE ENTAffiliation Agreement signed between Nine and WINNWC8:24amNEWWORLDRSignificant New Deep Massive Sulphide Intercepts at AntlerPH28:31amPUREHYDRORLE: Venus 1 UpdatePPK8:43amPPK GROUPDeakin ManuFutures Expansion Benefits Li-S EnergyPPK8:30amPPK GROUPAmaero Rio Tinto Collaboration Benefits Strategic Alloys JVRAP9:01amRESAPPResApp grants SDK licence to AstraZeneca for asthma programRLE8:31amREALENERGYVenus 1 UpdateSRY9:23amSTORYILTDTrading HaltWFL9:25amWELLFULLYLDisclosure Document


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

*Friday Close 12th March*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGG10:42amANGLOGOLDReinstatement to Official QuotationAGG10:41amANGLOGOLDChange to dividend record dateAGG10:41amANGLOGOLDDividend DetailsAGG10:08amANGLOGOLDSuspension from Official QuotationAOA11:34amAUSMONNew tenement application McAlpine EL 6242 NSWBOA12:33pmKoongulla Project - Interpreted Dome Structure IdentifiedCCL12:12pmCC AMATILResult of First Court HearingCI110:16amCREDITLCancellation of Capital RaiseDTZ2:47pmDOTZ NANOResponse to ASX Query- early release of informationDTZ2:45pmDOTZ NANOResponse to ASX Query- certain disclosure mattersEM19:51amEMERGEGAMEmerge Secures $4.7M from Option Exercise UnderwritingGCY11:46amGASCOYNEInvestor and Media Site Visit PresentationGIB10:23amGIBBRIVERCompletion of Phase 3 Drilling at Edjudina Gold ProjectGO211:39amGO2PEOPLEGO2 Completes Hunter AcquistionGSN11:26amGREATSOUTHDuketon Belt Exploration UpdateIPT12:29pmIMPACT MINDrilling Underway at ApsleyKPG1:44pmKELLYPRTNRMar-21 Monthly Dividend for the 2021 Financial YearKSS9:57amKLEOSKSS Presentation to US Public Market InvestorsONE10:21amONEVIEWOneview Healthcare and StocksDigital AgreementPH210:20amPUREHYDROVenus 1 UpdateSDA10:12amSPEEDCASTRestructuring completion - commencement of liquidationSFX2:01pmSHEFF RESJoint Venture Completion & Board RestructureSXL9:56amSTHNXMEDIATelevision affiliation change from 1 July 2021VHT11:47amVOLPARAVolpara Signs Highest Value Contract to Date via CRA HealthVRX1:02pmVRXSILICAClarification of Arrowsmith North Grade Control Drilling


----------



## barney (15 March 2021)

*Monday 15th March Pre-Open*



CodeTimeNameHeading8CO9:43am8COMMONLTDSaaS revenue accelerates to highest ever since Dec 2019ACW9:16amACTINOGENActinogen appoints Dr Steven Gourlay as CEOAGH8:24amALTHEAEuropean Expansion and Strategic GrowthAGS9:37amALLIANCEWeednanna December RC Drilling ResultsAMG9:49amAUSMEXAusmex Gold Production UpdateATC9:44amALTECH CHEAltech - Breakthrough Silicon Alumina Coating DevelopmentATU9:16amTermination of Underwriting AgreementAWV8:23amANOVAMETALFirst Majestic to acquire Jerritt Canyon Mine for US$470MAZI8:22amALTAZINCAlta Expands Exploration Pipeline into Copper & ManganeseBCB9:36amBOWENCOALInvestor PresentationCAV8:22amCARNAVALEPhase 2 aircore drilling at Kookynie Gold Project completeCDT8:21amCASTLE MINCastle to Reappraise Kambale Graphite Project, GhanaCLQ8:31amCLEANTEQAward of New Water Purification ContractCM89:08amCROWDCrowd Media Licences Conversational AI PlatformCPH9:23amCRESOCreso to Acquire Psychedelics Company, HalucenexCUL9:21amCULLEN RESStrong Conductor Detected - Wongan Hills UpdateCXO9:33amCORE EXPFederal Major Project Status AwardedDCG8:20amDECMIL GRPDecmil Awarded $140M Gippsland Rail Upgrade WorksDEM9:18amDEMEM LTDTrading HaltDRE8:21amDREDNOUGHTExploration Commences at Mangaroon Ni-Cu-PGE & Au ProjectDRO9:17amDRONE$1m Government Customer Repeat OrderDTR9:09amDATELINEColosseum Gold Mine AcquisitionECS9:12amECSBOTANICECS successfully completes $4m raisingEDC9:12amEILDON CAPEildon Capital Group announces Equity RaisingEM19:50amEMERGEGAMEmerge banks AUD$4.5M and set for Global GrowthEMU9:42amEMU NLAmended EMU Exploration Update Viper Project Jerramungup WAEN19:43amENGAGE BDREN1 Welcomes CTV/OTT Titan, NewsyEQR9:15amEQ RESInvestor PresentationEQR9:06amEQ RESProposed issue of Securities - EQREQR9:05amEQ RESEQR Raises A$6.5M To Accelerate Mt Carbine ExpansionEVN8:25amEVOLUTIONBattle North To Be Acquired By Evolution MiningEXL9:27amELIXINOLReinstatement to Official QuotationEXL9:26amELIXINOLElixinol to Acquire 100% of CannaCare HealthGLA9:03amGLADIATORRutherglen Gold Project UpdateIFT7:30amINFRATILInfratil confirms support for acquisition proposal for TiltJMS9:07amJUPITER MJuno Minerals IPO to Proceed on Delayed TimetableJRL9:40amJINDALEEReinstatement to Official QuotationJRL9:40amJINDALEE$9M raising to fund resource growth at McDermittLCK8:24amLEIGHCREEKFinal Investment Decision for Stage 1LCY8:21amLEGACYIRONAdditional drilling and study works commence at Mt CeliaLGP8:24amLITTLEGRNFirm purchase order from Demecan and acquisition of landMHK9:22amMETALHAWKLake Drilling UnderwayMKG8:54amMAKOGogbala Results Confirm Potential for High-Grade Gold SystemMOB9:38amMOBILICOMMobilicom Business Strategy and Investor PresentationNVA9:37amNOVA MINNova Confirms Exceptional Ore Sorting Viability at KorbelODA9:47amORCODA LIMSigning of Transport Services Contract with TransitCareOEX8:22amOILEX LTDSeries D Loan Restructure and Equity IssueOPT8:32amOPTHEAOpthea Treats First Patient in Phase 3 Trials of OPT-302OZM9:06amOZAURUMNew High Grade Aircore Gold Zone 4m at 6.3g/t EOHPCG8:51amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 28 February 2021PDI9:39amPREDICTIVEEXCEPTIONALLY HIGH GRADES, THICK INTERCEPTS FROM NE BANKANPEC9:01amPERPET RESTrading HaltPG19:35amPEARGLOBALPearl Improves 5 Year Sales Agreement with Major CustomerQEM8:22amQEMLIMITEDQEM to Pursue Green Hydrogen StrategyQPM8:22amQLDPACIFICMHP Assays Delivery Excellent ResultsRDM8:20amRED METALSpin Out and IPO of Maronan ProjectRGI9:38amROTOGROTrading HaltSGC9:45amSACGASCO92 Feet of Gas Pay in Borba 1-7 WellSHG9:48amSINGHEALTHTrading HaltSLX8:44amSILEXInvestor PresentationSRJ8:21amSRJTECHNOSRJ Corporate UpdateSRZ9:34amSTELLARTrading HaltSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEStrike Awarded Highly Prospective Perth Basin BlockSVY9:34amSTAVELYMINStavely Embarks on Major Regional Exploration InitiativeTEG9:02amTRIANGLECliff Head Resources, Well Planning and Farmout UpdateTGM9:32amTHETAProposed issue of Securities - TGMTGM9:32amTHETAFunds raised to support mine study and developmentTLT7:30amTILTRENEWTLT Board recommends acquisition proposal from a consortiumTMT9:20amTECHMETALSMOU SIGNED WITH JAPANESE VRFB ELECTROLYTE COMPANYTRY9:19amTROY RESOperations and Production Continue to Improve at KarouniTTT9:27amTITOMICTTT & Shree Rapid Technologies to Grow AM Market in IndiaTYR9:02amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 52 - Week Ended 12 March 2021VRC8:37amVOLTGuinea Gold Projects Exploration UpdateWMX8:21amWILUNAWiluna Enters Five Year Alliance with ByrnecutXST9:45amXSTATELog Pay Confirms Gas Discovery at Borba


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

*Monday 15th March Close*



CodeTimeNameHeading3DA12:42pmAMAEROINTInvestor Webinar4DX2:53pm4DMEDICALAppendix 3G4DX9:56am4DMEDICALShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet88E3:12pm88 ENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryACP2:54pmAUDALIAHalf Year AccountsACR1:36pmACRUXChange of Director's Interest Notice - Ross DobinsonACR1:34pmACRUXAppendix 2AACU2:00pmACUMENTISAcumentis enters Tasmania via acquisition of Saunders & PittAGH10:45amALTHEAUpdated - European Expansion and Strategic Growth PlanAGL10:59amAGL ENERGYUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - AGLAHF2:49pmAUSDAIRYChange of Director's Interest Notice - Michael HackettAHF2:48pmAUSDAIRYChange of Director's Interest Notice - Martin BryantAIB10:30amAURORA GLBNTA Estimate - $0.1025AIS3:45pmAERISRESChange of Director's Interest NoticeAJQ1:00pmARMOURASX Small Mid Cap Conference PresentationAJQ11:19amARMOURHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAKN10:49amAUKINGLetter to Shareholders re ProspectusAMD2:29pmARROW MINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAQS10:27amAQUISAGM DateARE1:29pmARGONAUTHalf Year AccountsAUP10:26amAURORA PRPNTA Estimate - $3.22AVR9:53amANTERISNotice of Annual General Meeting and Director NominationsAXE1:17pmARCHER MATEyre Peninsula tenements - sale updateBAP3:34pmBAPCOR LTDChange in substantial holding from CGFBCT4:07pmBLUECHIIPBluechiip receives $1.62 million R&D Tax Incentive RefundBD13:07pmBARD1 LIFEAppendix 2ABDI11:16amBLINA MConsolidation/Split - BDIBKI11:00amBKI INVESTBKI 12 March 2021 Weekly NTABOQ11:38amBANK QLDBOQ Successfully Completes Retail Entitlement OfferBSM2:59pmBASSMETALSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBSM12:19pmBASSMETALSAmendments to Convertible Note TermsBSM11:29amBASSMETALSResults of MeetingBTC3:23pmBTC HEALTHChange in substantial holdingCAP10:38amCARPENTARIHawsons Iron Project Ownership TransactionCBE3:08pmCOBREHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCFO11:07amCFOAMCFOAM-Aerospace tooling cost studyCNB1:04pmCARNABYRESHalf Year AccountsCTE1:54pmCRYOSITEBecoming a substantial holderCTO1:29pmCITIGOLDExploration Program March 2021CTW4:03pmCITIWARRCitiFirst PL8 Instalment MINIs Dividend AnnouncementCV14:08pmCV CHECKCV1 at Proactive Revenue WebinarCWN2:24pmCROWNInterest Payment - CWNHBCXM3:21pmCENTREXResponse to ASX Price QueryCXU11:11amCAULDRONBlackwood Goldfield Project UpdateDAV1:14pmDAVENPORTHalf Year Report and AccountsDCN12:50pmDACIANGOLDAppendix 2A and 3G - NTM MergerDCN12:45pmDACIANGOLDMerger of Dacian and NTM ImplementedDDD3:43pm3D RESAmended Appendix 3A.5 In Specie DistributionDME1:04pmDOMEGOLDPlacement Appendix 2A & 3GDVL12:28pmDORSAVIdorsaVi presentation at the ASX Small and Mid-Cap ConferenceDXS12:21pmDEXUSAppendix 3YEFE11:52amE IRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEGH12:04pmEUR GROUPFinal share buy-back notice - Appendix 3FEM19:50amEMERGEGAMEmerge banks AUD$4.5M and set for Global GrowthENX2:12pmENEGEXHalf Year Financial Report to 31 December 2020EOL3:10pmENERGY ONEChange of Director's Interest Notice - Ottmar WeissERM11:22amEMMERSONChange in substantial holdingEUR12:42pmEUROLITHNotice of General MeetingFAU12:20pmFIRST AUAppendix 2A - UpdatedFAU12:19pmFIRST AUAppendix 3B - UpdatedFAU11:41amFIRST AUFAU Supplementary ProspectusFCL2:14pmFINEOSBecoming a substantial holderFPC1:26pmFATGBLCONTNet Tangible Asset BackingGCI11:40amGRYPHONNet Tangible Asset BackingGMN3:35pmGOLDMOUNTNHalf Year AccountsGSM4:12pmGOLDENSTATHalf Year AccountsHAS1:53pmHASTTECHAuer Drilling Extends Mineralisation at YangibanaHE812:56pmHELIOSCompletion of $11.44m Placement and Appendix 2AHRN1:36pmHORIZONGLDChange of Director's Interest NoticeHXG10:53amHEXAGONInvestor PresentationHZR10:22amHAZERGROUPCommencement of site works and project updateIAG4:07pmINSUR.AUSTDividend/Distribution - IAGPDIBG12:49pmIRONB ZINCAppendix 2AIFT12:39pmINFRATILAllotment of Infratil Limited Infrastructure Bonds (IFT300)IOD1:34pmIODMASX Small and Mid-Cap Conference PresentationIP14:06pmINPAYTECHChange of Director's Interest NoticeIVZ1:23pmINVICTUSResponse to ASX Price QueryIXC10:47amINVEX THERInvex to Present at Upcoming Small Caps ConferenceIXR11:05amIONICRAREHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJRL12:17pmJINDALEEUpdate - Proposed issue of Securities - JRLKGD1:20pmKULAChange of interest of substantial holderKPT11:35amKANGISLANDLodgement of Response Document and KI Seaport Project UpdateKZA11:46amKAZIAProposed issue of Securities - KZALPG12:54pmLOFTUSHalf Year Financial Report - 31 Dec 2020LSX11:41amLION SELCTChange of Director's Interest Notice - Robin WiddupMKA11:08amMKAX MFMKAX 31 December 2020 Interim Financial ReportMKR3:02pmMANUKARESHalf Year AccountsMOG11:06amMOGF MFMOGL 31 December 2020 Interim Financial ReportMOT11:28amMCP INCOMEDaily Fund UpdateMTC10:10amMETALSTECHSuspension from Official QuotationMX111:05amMICRO-XMX1 - ASX Conference PresentationMXT11:45amMCP MASTERDaily Fund UpdateMYS3:57pmMYSTATEChange of Director's Interest NoticeNBI2:18pmNBGCITRUSTUnitholder Monthly Report for February 2021NBI2:15pmNBGCITRUSTDaily NTA for 12.03.2021NCC10:50amNAOS EMERGAppendix 2A - Exercise of NCCOB Listed OptionsNSM2:46pmNORTHSTAWHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNTI2:59pmNEUROTECHProposed issue of Securities - NTINTI2:38pmNEUROTECHDisclosure DocumentNTO1:41pmNITRO SOFTChange of Director's Interest NoticeNWS2:27pmNEWS CORPChess Depositary Interest - NWSODA10:29amORCODA LIMCleansing NoticeODA9:54amORCODA LIMAppendix 2AOML10:20amOOHMEDIAChange of Director's Interest Notice - M HellmanPCI12:04pmPERPCREDITDaily Net Tangible Asset StatementPH23:42pmPUREHYDROPresentationPH210:47amPUREHYDRORLE: Profitable Clean Energy for our Planet PresentationPIQ1:43pmPROTEOMICSExercise of OptionsPLS12:18pmPILBARAMINYibin Tianyi Offtake and PrepaymentPMF10:54amPAMmFund - Semi Annual Report - PMF04PMF10:54amPAMmFund - Semi Annual Report - PMF03PMF10:52amPAMmFund - Semi Annual Report - PMF01PNM2:56pmPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel - Planned Drilling & Pre-Development UpdatePPE10:04amPEOPLEINFRAcquisition of Leading Melbourne Nursing AgencyPRM1:16pmPROMINENCEBowsprit Project Lease ExtensionPRX11:50amPRODGOLChange of Director's Interest NoticePSL3:04pmPATERSONSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPYG10:25amPAYGROUPPYG Provides FY21 Earnings GuidanceQFE3:12pmQUICKFEEAppendix 3Y - Bruce CoombesQVE9:55amQVEQUITIESWeekly Net Tangible Asset BackingR3D1:36pmR3D RESRCSExtension of Takeover OfferRAC10:50amRACEONCOChange in substantial holdingRCE10:07amRECCE LTDPew Charitable Trusts adds R327 to Antibiotic Treatment ListRES10:16amRES GENERWorking Capital Funding UpdateRIE2:55pmRIEDEL RESHalf Year AccountsRLC3:06pmREEDYLCHalf Year AccountsRLE10:46amREALENERGYProfitable Clean Energy for our Planet PresentationRLE10:44amREALENERGYPresentationRMX4:06pmREDMOUNTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRNX3:16pmRENEGADEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRNX1:29pmRENEGADEInvestor PresentationRSH1:41pmRESPIRIRespiri to present at NWR Comm.s Virtual Investor ConferenceSHO10:31amSPORTSHAppendix 2ASKC12:09pmSKYCITYDISCLOSURE OF SENIOR MANAGERS RELEVANT INTERESTSSMN10:19amSTRUCT MONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSNL2:35pmSUPPLY NETChange in substantial holdingsSRK1:43pmSTRIKEPaulsens East Advances Towards ProductionSVM2:01pmSOVEREIGNHalf Year AccountsSWK2:38pmSWICKMINForfeiture of unlisted warrantsTCX3:02pmDAILPfizer Inc TraCRs. AGM and Proxy Vote AnnouncementTCX2:36pmDAILLockheed Martin Corporation TraCRs. AGM and Proxy Vote AnnouncementTCX1:57pmDAILThe Coca-Cola Company TraCRs. AGM and Proxy Vote AnnouncementTCX1:14pmDAILAT&T Inc TraCRs. AGM and Proxy Vote AnnouncementTCX10:15amDAILMicrosoft TraCRs -Final Dividend Announcement -TER11:14amTERRACOMFirst full shipment sails from South AfricaTGF12:03pmTRIBECAWeekly Estimate of NTA and Market WrapTKL1:36pmTRAKA RESMt Cattlin North Gold Project updateTNT12:56pmTESSERENTTesserent admitted to All Ordinaries indexVEA1:34pmVIVA E GRPChange of Director's Interest Notice - Scott WyattVMT9:53amVMOTOMOU signed with Bird Group of IndiaVMY12:19pmVIMY RESCorporate UpdateWAF2:59pmWESTAFRICADate of AGM and Closing Date for Director NominationsWAM9:53amWAMCAPITALAppendix 2A - CLF takeover offerWPR4:03pmWAYPOINTRTDate of Annual General Meeting 2021WSA3:02pmWEST AREASWestern Areas - Share Purchase Plan Offer DocumentYRL12:40pmYANDALHalf Year Accounts


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

*Tuesday Morning 16th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADN8:54amANDROMEDATrading HaltADR9:15amADHERIUMTrading HaltAJQ9:51amARMOURTrading HaltAOA9:39amAUSMONCommencing sampling program at EL 8747 Porcupine ProspectAPA9:20amAPA GROUPSettlement of EUR/GBP Medium Term NotesAQC9:50amAUSPACCOALTrading HaltATM9:00amANEKA TAMBFull Year Statutory AccountsATM8:36amANEKA TAMBANTAM Solid Business Performances, Led to The CompanyBD18:32amBARD1 LIFEPositive Results Evaluation of EXO-NET in Pancreatic CancerBGL8:27amBELLEVUELatest Marceline results to underpin Stage 2 FeasibilityBRK8:42amBROOKSIDESTACK Wells Acquired Significant Production IncreaseBRN9:27amBRAINCHIPExecutive Leadership ChangeBSM8:26amBASSMETALSIncrease in Graphite Mineral ResourceCI18:21amCREDITLCI1 to Expand BNPL Services to Hong Kong SME MarketCLQ8:34amCLEANTEQAward of Water Purification Contract in ChinaCLV8:23amCLOVERClover Corp 1H 2021FY Investor PresentationCLV8:23amCLOVERClover today released its resultsCLV8:22amCLOVERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCYM9:13amCYPRIUMMETGeophysical Survey Update at the Murchison ProjectsDEG8:20amDEGREYExtensional results show Brolga plunge potentialDEM9:33amDEMEM LTDInvestor PresentationDEM9:30amDEMEM LTDDe.mem Announces Strategic Acquisition in Western AustraliaDEX9:57amDUKEEXPLORDEX - NEW ASSAY RESULTS BUILD TO MAIDEN RESOURCE AT MT FLORAEGR9:11amECOGRAFSungEel HiTech LiB Recycling UpdateELS8:47amELSIGHTInterim Update-FAA CertificationENT9:38amENT METALSSIGNIFICANT IP ANOMALY LOCATED AT MANDILLA GOLD PROJECTGAL8:34amGALILEOFraser Range Exploration UpdateGAS9:35amSTATE GASRecord CSG flow rates at Reids DomeGTR9:09amGTI RESHistoric Data Shows Exciting Potential of Niagara LicencesHE89:58amHELIOSTrading HaltHE89:57amHELIOSPause in TradingIHL9:39amINHEALTHIHL-675A outperforms existing treatment for arthritisIMM8:17amIMMUTEPImmutep collaborates with MSD for phase 2b head & neck trialIPB8:57amIPB PETUpdate WA-424-P Farmout & FundingKIS8:44amKING ISLNDProposed issue of Securities - KISKIS8:44amKING ISLNDKIS Raises $5.6M in Strongly Supported PlacementKLA8:17amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Reports Drill Results from Detour LakeLCL8:21amLOS CERROSChuscal drilling intersects two gold porphyry systemsMEP9:51amMIN EXTrading HaltMIO8:35amMACARTHURMCompleted AEM Survey to identify groundwater targetsMTS8:17amMETCASHLTDMTS Investor Day, Dividend Policy and Trading UpdateMX19:31amMICRO-XMX1 - Market Update - Thales Settlement and IED X-ray cameraMXR9:31amMAXIMUSSULPHIDES INTERSECTED AT WATTLE DAM EAST CONDUCTORPBH8:19amPOINTSBETBanach Acquisition Investor PresentationPBH8:19amPOINTSBETAcquisition of Banach Technology LimitedPDL8:30amPENDALPendal Group CEO SuccessionPEX8:19amPEEL MNGProspectusPEX8:18amPEEL MNGNon-Renounceable Entitlement OfferPLL9:06amPIEDMONTPiedmont Launches DFS for Integrated BusinessPTG8:39amPROPTECHPTG Signs Letter of Intent with Harcourts InternationalRGS8:56amRegeneus to be granted key Progenza patent in EuropeRHY9:22amRHYTHM BIOStudy 6 Successfully Concluded - Exceptional ResultsRIM9:37amRIMFIREAssay of 10.95g/t Au at end of Transit RC drillholeSOV8:51amSOV CLOUDASX small Mid-Cap PresentationSTA9:13amSTRANDLINETrading HaltSTK9:34amSTRICKLANDDoolgunna Option WithdrawalSUV8:43amSUVOSTRATSuvo Commences R&D Activities on HPASYR8:47amSYRAH RESSyrah restarts Balama graphite production ahead of scheduleTNT8:42amTESSERENTTesserent extends Debt FacilityTRT9:32amTODDRIVERGeochemical Drilling Commences at Berkshire ValleyWAA9:17amWAM ACTIVEMarch 2021 investment portfolio performance and NTA updateWEL8:16amWINCHESTER2021 Reserves and Resources UpdateWMX8:21amWILUNAWiluna Underground Gold Reserves Grow by 142%WSI8:17amWESTSTARINSIMPEC Awarded $2.1M Contract at Fortescue Cloudbreak


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

*Tuesday 16th March Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAIS10:06amAERISRESAERIS CONTINUES TO REDUCE DEBTALF11:42amAUST LEADCOURT APPROVES SCHEME OF ARRANGEMENTAOA10:35amAUSMONDrilling program commencing at EL 8745 Eaglehawk ProspectBGP10:25amBRISCOEBGP Full Year Results to 31 January 2021CAM10:01amCLIME CAPCompletion of Share Purchase PlanCIP12:16pmCEN I REITDividend/Distribution - CIPEFE2:52pmE IRONChange to Record Date and Ex Dates for Entitlements IssueEXL10:12amELIXINOLInvestor Briefing & Investor PresentationHE89:58amHELIOSTrading HaltHXG10:05amHEXAGONInvestor Presentation - AmendedKP212:25pmKOREResponse to ASX Price QueryKTA1:24pmKRAKATOACommencement of Drilling at Rand Gold ProjectMGT3:46pmMAGNETITETitle and Role Changes at Magnetite MinesMYL10:13amMYANMARMETCorporate UpdateNUS10:36amNUSANTARASuccessful Close-Spaced Diamond Drilling CampaignREX3:18pmREG EX HLDREX Announces Completion of PAG AgreementRUL2:20pmRPMGLOBALSoftware Subscription TCV and ARR UpdateRVR12:49pmREDRIVERThalanga Gold Drilling Program UnderwaySPL10:16amSTARPHARMADEP HER2-lutetium outperforms in human breast cancer modelSRY10:32amSTORYILTD$2.1M Placement to Drive GrowthTNT11:02amTESSERENTTesserent Acquires Secure LogicWPP11:01amWPP AUNZScheme of Arrangement - Results of First Court HearingZAG10:04amZULEIKADRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE


----------



## barney (17 March 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 17th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading5GN9:23am5G NETWORK5GN Expands Cloud Offering and Acquires Intergrid GroupADN9:20amANDROMEDAFirst Customer Binding Offtake Signed for Great WhiteAEE8:42amAURA ENDecember Half Year Report UpdateATX8:56amAMPLIAAmplia Completes Single Dose Study of AMP945BNO9:46amBIONOMICSConcurrent Placement with Entitlement Offer to be ConductedBSX8:47amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Investor Presentation - Downstream Business UnitBSX8:45amBLACKSTONEBlackstone outlines plans to expand downstream capacityCAE9:36amCANNINDAHMT CANNINDAH PROJECT REVIEW HIGHLIGHTS POTENTIALCOD8:22amCODAMINLTDEmmie Bluff Drilling Paves Way for Maiden JORC ResourceCPT9:43amCIPHERPTStrategic Reseller and MSP Agreement Entered with XM CyberCVV8:20amCARAVELMINDrilling Update - Caravel Copper ProjectCWX8:21amCARAWINEAssay Results from Atlantis RC DrillingCXL8:24amCALIXTrading HaltDEM9:36amDEMEM LTDDEM completes Capital Raising, announces SPPDRX8:43amDIATREMEGalalar silica resource expands 30% to 61.9MtELT9:25amOropesa Drilling Progress ReportEPY9:48amEARLYPAYNew Business Growth and Facilities UpdateFSF7:31amFONTERRAFonterra Shareholders' Fund Interim Results 2021FSF7:31amFONTERRAFonterra reports a positive half year resultGDI9:32amGDI PROPChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3DGTE8:17amGREAT WESTDrilling of Multiple Greenfields Targets to CommenceGXY8:22amGALAXY RESMt Cattlin Production & Technical UpdateGXY8:22amGALAXY RESMt Cattlin Resource & Reserve UpdateIGO9:44amIGOLIMITEDCY20 Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve StatementINF8:22amINF LITHIConference Presentation and EU Battery Alliance UpdateIVR9:15amINVESTIGATMore intercepts of high-grade silver from drilling at ParisJXT8:35amJAXSTALTDTrading HaltKYK9:12amKYCKRLIMITKyckr & BAE Systems Applied Intelligence PartnerLCD9:42amLATCONSOLDLatitude to divest Gecko North ProjectLIO9:41amLION ENEProcessing of Seram seismic survey completedLKE8:34amLAKE RESKachi PFS refreshed with US$1.6Bn valueLNU9:28amLINIUSTECHNBL launches Linius Sports SolutionLRS9:18amLATRESNoombenberry Exploration UpdateM248:45amMAMBALTDCommencement of VTEM Survey on Darling Range ProjectMEI9:24amMETEORICDeep Drilling Reaches Top of Copper Gold Porphyry TargetMEY8:19amMARENICAAustralian Energy & Minerals Investor ConferencePresentationMZZ8:22amMATADORExpansion drilling hits 8m at 5.5 g/t Au from 43mNOV8:21amNOVATTINovatti fintech underpins LITT social media platformPCK8:21amPAINCHEKPainChek receives CE Mark & TGA clearance for Universal AppPDN9:28amPALADINEquity Raising Presentation - March 2021PDN9:19amPALADINTrading HaltPDN9:03amPALADINTransformational Fully Underwritten Capital RaisePEC9:10amPERPET RESPFS Presentation - BeharraPEC9:08amPERPET RESMaiden Ore Reserve and Outstanding Beharra PFS ResultsPLT9:17amPLENTI GRPPlenti presentation to ASX Small and Mid-Cap ConferenceQEM9:47amQEMLIMITEDInvestor PresentationQGL8:43amQNTMGRPHTEAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Statements 31Dec2020RED9:29amRED 5 LTDTrading HaltREZ8:17amRES&EN GRPGold Mining Set to Recommence at East MenziesRNU9:13amRENASCORPresentation AEM Investor ConferenceSEG8:20amSPORTS ENTAcquisition of NZ Radio LicencesSGL8:21amSUNRICESunRice renews arrangements to supply key marketsSHG9:48amSINGHEALTHSuspension from Official QuotationSI69:04amSIXSIG METRC Drilling Confirms Gold Mineralisation at Monument ProjectSIH8:59amSIHAYODrilling update from Hutabargot JuluSTA9:38amSTRANDLINEStrandline Secures US$60m Bond Financing for CoburnSTM9:23amSUN METALSEspiritu exploration expands silver-gold systemTMT9:41amTECHMETALSTMT - Australian Energy & Minerals Investor ConferenceTMX8:19amTERRAINDrilling & Project Update - Smokebush Gold ProjectTNR9:50amTORIANMt Stirling Assays Continue to Extend Gold SystemTPD8:42amTALON PETRMAIDEN BEST (P50) RESOURCE OF 408 BCF AT CONDORVEE8:19amVEEM LTDVEEM Gyro Sales Update - New Orders and Market DataVML9:38amVITALMETALTrading HaltWEL8:22amWINCHESTERAEMIC PresentationWRM9:04amWHITEROCKMagnetics Interpretation Assists Drill Targeting in 2021ZEL7:44amZ ENERGYZ Energy renegotiates debt waivers expects to pay Dividend


----------



## barney (17 March 2021)

*Wednesday 17th Close*



CodeTimeNameHeading3DA11:36amAMAEROINTInvestor Presentation March 20214DS11:56am4DSMEMORY4DS Granted 30th USA PatentAUC9:53amAusgold secures access to major new targets within the KGPBBX1:28pmBBXMINERALActivities UpdateBCN11:02amBEACON MINBeacon Executes Option Agreement - Min Min Light ProjectBIS2:04pmBISALLOYInitiation of Anti-Dumping InvestigationBTI11:19amBAILADORBailador Completes Cash Realisation of DocsCorpCIM12:21pmCIMICCIMICS UGL FINALISES $124M GIPPSLAND RAIL UPGRADE CONTRACTDC210:00amDCTWOFirst Revenue Achieved for Modular, Eco-Friendly Data CentreFFR11:12amFIREFLYMaiden 196,000oz JORC 2012 Resource at Yalgoo Gold ProjectHMY12:22pmHARMONEYASX Small and Mid-Cap Conference 2021 - HMY presentationICI1:44pmICANDYTrading HaltICI1:26pmICANDYPause in tradingJXT10:33amJAXSTALTDPlacement and Investor PresentationKGM2:26pmKNORTHGOLDSale of Kurnalpi ProjectKLR11:17amKAILIRESOULodged Application to Drill 20RC Holes at Yilgarn CratonLNU11:15amLINIUSTECHMarket UpdateM2R10:18amMIRAMARInvestor PresentationMDC10:08amMEDLABTrading HaltMDC10:00amMEDLABPause in TradingMOG12:31pmMOGF MFMOGL - Updated PDS effective 17 March 2021MOG12:29pmMOGF MFMOGL - Notice of change to PDSMTC11:10amMETALSTECHReinstatement to Official QuotationMTC11:09amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Announces Spin Out of High-Grade Lithium AssetsPAL10:34amPALLAPHARMInvestor UpdatePEC2:03pmPERPET RESMaiden Ore Reserve and Outstanding Beharra PFS Result UpdatePEC2:00pmPERPET RESClarification of Life of Mine Revenue in Beharra PFSPH212:38pmPUREHYDROCompletion of MergerRED10:00amRED 5 LTDKing of the Hills fully-fundedRGI9:57amROTOGROSuspension from Official QuotationSGC3:21pmSACGASCOBorba Gas Shows in Guinda FormationSRZ9:58amSTELLARStellar Successfully raises $3.6m in PlacementTOU9:58amTLOUENERGYCorporate PresentationTOU9:56amTLOUENERGYTlou completes AUD 4.725 million UK placementVKA9:59amVIKINGMINEVIKING COMMENCES AC DRILLING ON FIRST HIT PROJECT TENEMENTSWPP12:35pmWPP AUNZScheme Booklet registered with ASICXST3:24pmXSTATEDrilling Break and Gas Peak at Guinda Sandstone - Borba


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Skate said:


> Sensitive filtering?
> 
> Skate.




Thanks Mr Skate. Glad you are paying attention.   In too much of a hurry! 



If possible  @Joe Blow would you be able to Delete post 131 above as it includes unwanted data. Corrected below


*Thursday 18th March 2021  10.45am*


CodeTimeNameHeading4CE9:26amFORCECOMHara Kilab Assay ResultsADR10:01amADHERIUMAdherium investor presentationADR10:00amADHERIUMAdherium secures $18m share placement commitmentAJQ10:01amARMOURInvestor PresentationAJQ10:01amARMOURSuccessful $11.5 million Capital RaisingAOP9:34amAPOLLOCONSSale of Seguela Royalty for A$20M cashAQC9:15amAUSPACCOALSuspension from Official QuotationATX8:24amAMPLIAAmplia and Garvan Institute Enter Collaboration AgreementAUR8:38amAURISMINESams Creek Gold Project and Option Underwriting AgreementAUT9:26amAUTECOAuteco to increase stake in the Pickle Crow Gold ProjectBTI8:30amBAILADORCompany Announcement - Instaclustr Acquires credativeCAE10:11amCANNINDAHCAE raises $1.215 m to further exploration objectivesCHM9:04amCHIMERICSuccessful Completion of Dosing in First Patient CohortCIM9:57amCIMICCPB CONTRACTORS SELECTED FOR $289M BRUCE HIGHWAY UPGRADECYM8:52amCYPRIUMMETShallow Copper and Gold in First Drill Holes of Nanadie WellCZL8:24amCONS ZINCAnnual Mineral Resource UpdateDCG8:23amDECMIL GRP$25M Bruce Highway Award and Operational UpdateE258:24amELEMENT25Investor Presentation - March 2021ECS9:41amECSBOTANICEntitlement Offer ProspectusEMN8:31amEUROMNGNSETrading HaltESS8:22amESSENMETALBlair - Golden Ridge Farmin-JV to proceedFNT8:59amFRONTIERKimono Fieldwork Complete and Samples DispatchedGLL9:59amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations UpdateGNM9:26amGREATNORTHTrading HaltGRV8:37amGREENVALEShare Purchase Plan Heavily OversubscribedGSN9:14amGREATSOUTHTwo large gold-copper systems identified at Leichhardt CreekHCH9:56amHOT CHILIOutstanding 813m Cu-Au Intercept at CortaderaHE89:43amHELIOSSuspension from Official QuotationHNG9:35amHGL LTDTrading HaltIDZ9:53amINDSKYDIVEDebt Restructure and Half Year PresentationIDZ9:50amINDSKYDIVEDebt RestructureKAI8:51amKAIROSKairos March Exploration UpdateLCL8:28amLOS CERROSTesorito drilling extends high grade, hits visible Au & capMAT9:57amMATSA RESAustralian Energy Conference 17-18 March PresentationMAY9:10amMELBANAProgress ReportMCT8:33amMETALICITYHigh Grade Drilling Results from Altona Prospect, KookynieMHC9:22amMANHATTANTrading HaltMND8:23amMONADELMonadelphous Secures Long-Term Crane Services ContractMRQ9:05amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Marao Initial Auger Drill ResultsMSM9:00amMSM CORPRTE Invests in SUB2rMTH9:32amMITHRILExceptional Gold Silver Intercept - CopalquinMVL8:25amMARVELGOLDPositive drill results continue at TabakoroleNML9:57amHigh grade gold & silver hits grow potential of Morning BillNPM9:25amNEWPEAKVisible Gold Encountered in Cachi Gold Project DrillingPF19:09amPATHFINDERKing Tut Project drilling contractor appointedPH29:31amPUREHYDROTrading HaltPLY8:33amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Launches Next Warfare Franchise Title - Toy WarfarePOS8:58amPOSEIDONGolden Swan Development UpdateQPM9:15amQLDPACIFICTrading HaltRXL9:35amROX RESHawke's Point Joins Rox to Progress Youanmi Gold ProjectSDG10:21amSUNLANDProperty Sale 600 Coronation Drive ToowongSDG9:34amSUNLANDPause in TradingSES8:24amSECOSSECOS launches new biopolymer plant in MalaysiaSHN9:23amSUNSHGOLDAustralian Energy & Minerals Conference PresentationSPN9:17amSPARC TECHOutstanding Results in Anti-Microbial Coatings TestworkSRK8:29amSTRIKEIron Ore Production Ramps Up in PeruST19:28amSPIRIT TECIntention to Divest Consumer Infrastructure AssetsSTM9:23amSUN METALSBrama drilling intersects mineralised porphyrySTX8:25amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateTRY10:07amTROY RESFurther High-Grade Drilling Results at KarouniTWR7:31amTOWERTower further strengthens solvency positionURW8:29amUNIBALWESTURW completes disposal of the Village 3, 4 and 6 officesVHT10:24amVOLPARADENSE trial using Volpara shows excellent 2nd-round resultsVMS9:23amVENTUREMINEnergy and Minerals Investor Presentation - March 2021VRX9:42amVRXSILICAVRX Submits Arrowsmith North EPA ReferralVTH9:17amVITALHARVRevised Non-Binding Offer from Roc Private EquityVTI8:34amVISIONTECHProspectusVYS8:24amVYSARNLTDAmendment of agreement to provide drilling servicesWC89:11amWILDCATWILDCAT DEFINES NEW 1.3KM GOLD SOIL ANOMALY AT MT ADRAHWEB10:02amWEBJETUBS Sydney investor presentation - B2B TransformationWJA8:23amWAMEJAHomeSend Capital Contribution and Loan Facilities UpdatesWJA8:23amWAMEJAScheme UpdateWWI9:22amWEST WITSMining Right Application Update


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

*Thursday 18th March 10am till after Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAC812:06pmAUSCANNImplementation of CannPal Scheme of ArrangementADI11:52amAPNINDREITDividend/Distribution - ADIADR10:01amADHERIUMAdherium investor presentationADR10:00amADHERIUMAdherium secures $18m share placement commitmentAJQ10:01amARMOURInvestor PresentationAJQ10:01amARMOURSuccessful $11.5 million Capital RaisingARF12:29pmMarch quarter distributionARF12:25pmDividend/Distribution - ARFAUR11:53amAURISMINESignificant Copper Results within Westgold RC DrillingBCN11:28amBEACON MINA Total of $17.6M Raised Through Exercise of OptionsBCN10:46amBEACON MINExploration Update - Further High Grades at Big CatBOL1:00pmBOOMBoom secures work on wind farmCAE10:11amCANNINDAHCAE raises $1.215 m to further exploration objectivesCNB12:55pmCARNABYRESDivestment of Lainejaur Project in Sweden for $1.5MCXU2:02pmCAULDRONApproval Granted - High Priority Drilling & Sampling ProgramDBF3:38pmDUXTON BAFChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3DDRE11:56amDREDNOUGHTAustralian Energy & Minerals Investor ConferenceDTM10:56amDARTMINLiDAR Data Acquisition Over Strategic ProjectsEFE10:46amE IRONReinstatement to Official QuotationEFE10:45amE IRONReplacement ASX Appendix 3BGLN11:06amGALANLITHTrading HaltGLN10:57amGALANLITHPause in tradingHVM1:29pmHAPPY VALHVM Completes Convertible Note Raising and Other UpdatesJXT12:19pmJAXSTALTDProposed issue of Securities - JXTJXT12:18pmJAXSTALTDPlacement UpdateLSX2:02pmLION SELCTHalf Year AccountsMGL2:25pmMAGONTECQSLM Production, Restructuring and Refinancing PlansNIC2:40pmNICKLMINESProposed Offering of US$300 Million Senior Unsecured NotesOVN10:42amOVENTUSAgreements signed with Connect DME and Circadian AustraliaPLS3:04pmPILBARAMINPilbara Minerals launches digital sales platformPNM4:22pmPACIFICNMLMarket Update - PNM to Resume TradingRDC11:18amREDCAPEINTERIM DISTRIBUTION QUARTER ENDING MARCH 2021RDC11:16amREDCAPEDividend/Distribution - RDCSDG10:21amSUNLANDProperty Sale 600 Coronation Drive ToowongSPA11:19amSPACETALKTrading HaltSPA10:47amSPACETALKPause in TradingSYA11:15amSAYONAStudy Confirms Tansim Project High Lithium PotentialTRY10:07amTROY RESFurther High-Grade Drilling Results at KarouniUUL12:25pmULTIMA UTDResponse to ASX Price QueryVHT10:24amVOLPARADENSE trial using Volpara shows excellent 2nd-round resultsWEB10:02amWEBJETUBS Sydney investor presentation - B2B Transformation


----------



## barney (19 March 2021)

*Friday Morning 19th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGC8:39amAGCLTDSuccessful drilling at Mt Boorithumble completedAGL9:31amAGL ENERGYPortland smelter contract renewal finalisedAWC9:47amALUMINAMulti-year Repowering for Portland Aluminium SmelterBLU8:20amBLUEENERGY300 PJ New Gas Supply AgreementCEN7:30amCONTACT ENFebruary 2021 Operating ReportCIM9:49amCIMICCIMICS SEDGMAN AND CPB CONTRACTORS SECURE $100M IN PROJECTCKA9:22amCOKALCokal Finalises Contracts for Mining Related Services at BBMCRL9:37amCOMETAcquisition of Highly Prospective Copper-Gold Project in NTCXL8:24amCALIXCalix Investor Presentation March 2021CXL8:24amCALIXCalix to accelerate investment in ESG projectsDEM9:00amDEMEM LTDDEM Signs Definitive Agreements for Strategic AcquisitionDET8:57amDEALTGROUPDealt lodges Prospectus and PDS to raise $93.4mDET8:54amDEALTGROUPProspectus and Product Disclosure Statement to Raise $93.4mEWC8:55amENERGY WLDTrading HaltFMG8:28amFORTESCUESuccessful Completion US$1,500m High Yeild Bond OfferFMG8:19amFORTESCUELaunch of High Yield Bond OfferingFRX9:52amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam expands partnership network with Travala.comFZR8:19amFZRIVCORPResults of Retail Entitlement OfferGEV8:24amGLOBENEVENApproval in Principle received for C-H2 ShipICI9:38amICANDYICI To Acquire Hyper-Casual Mobile Gaming PlatformIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE signs material customer contractIXR9:29amIONICRAREPhase 3 Exploration Program to Commence at MakuutuKIN8:19amKIN MININGHG Results Confirm Bruno Lewis Ahead of Resource UpgradeLEX8:50amLEFROYEXPDrilling Recommences at the Burns Au-Cu ProspectMDC9:28amMEDLABSuccessful Completion of $15 million PlacementMEB8:32amMEDIBIOLTDMEB Begins Implementation of ilumen In the United KingdomMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for February 2021MGV8:20amMUSGRAVEHigh grades continue at White Heat, CueMYE9:36amMASTERMYNEMastermyne Extends Aquila Development and Outbye ContractNOX8:45amNOXOPHARMNoxopharm IONIC Immuno-Oncology Trial CommencesNWC8:19amNEWWORLDRExceptional Thick, High-Grade Intercepts at AntlerPDN9:25amPALADINCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement OfferPEC8:42amPERPET RESPFS Presentation - Beharra (Update)PNM9:36amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel Project - Engineering Group AppointedPNM9:31amPACIFICNMLReinstatement to Official QuotationPTR9:45amPETRATHERMComet Project - Regional RAB Drilling CommencesRAC9:33amRACEONCORace Initiates FTO Melanoma Preclinical StudyRED9:27amRED 5 LTDCompletion of institutional component of Entitlement OfferSGC9:42amSACGASCOHigh Gas Shows in Lower Guinda Formation SandstoneSI68:21amSIXSIG METNi-sulphide hosting horizon continues northeast at MaibeleSPA8:35amSPACETALKTelstra to sell SpacetalkSPA8:35amSPACETALKLoan FacilitySPY9:19amSPDR 500Distribution Rate AnnouncementVML9:45amVITALMETALVital Metals Completes A$43M Institutional PlacementVMS9:22amVENTUREMINWet Plant installation commences at Riley Iron Ore MineWOR9:20amWORLEYSABIC and Plastic Energy award contract for recycling unitWZR9:21amWISR LTDWZR Investor Day Presentation March 2021WZR9:04amWISR LTDWZR delivers material step-change of 138% growth on pcpXST9:38amXSTATEStrong Gas Shows Continue at Borba Discovery


----------



## barney (19 March 2021)

*Friday 19th March 9.49am till Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADE2:48pmDUNDASGLOBMonthly Factsheet - February 2021AKN12:41pmAUKINGSupplementary ProspectusBAS1:31pmBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - February 2021BFG10:45amBELL FN GP2021 AGM - Executive Chairman's PresentationFRX9:52amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam expands partnership network with Travala.comFSG1:33pmFIELD SOLUFLIP Connect - Wholesale Partnership AgreementIDT11:37amIDT AUSTCOVID19 Vaccine Feasibility AssessmentKGL12:42pmKGLCompletion of Entitlement OfferMML12:00pmMEDUSAAppointment of Managing Director and ChairmanOLI2:46pmOLIVERSCleansing ProspectusOVT2:02pmOVATOCleansing ProspectusPAL10:03amPALLAPHARMFirst Palla Pharma 30/500 Co-Codamol Caplet OrderRLC9:56amREEDYLCGreen pig iron in Western Australia builds for Reedy LagoonRSH12:46pmRESPIRITrading HaltVEU3:42pmVWORLDXUSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVPC3:02pmVPCLCompletion of Health House AcquisitionVR11:39pmVECTIONTECAdditional Information on VR1 Healthcare & Pharma VerticalWCN3:33pmWHITECLIFFDepth Extension Drilling at Reedy South Project Completed


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

*Monday Morning 22nd March Open till 10.45am*



CodeTimeNameHeading1AG8:43amALTERRA$694k R&D Claim for Carpenters88E9:17am88 ENERGYOperations UpdateAC88:47amAUSCANNAusCann Receives US$500k for Sale of Chilean Joint VentureADO9:59amANTEO TECHAnteoTech COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test Clinical Study ResultADT9:44amADRIATICNear Surface Mineralisation - Exploration Drilling RaskaAL88:21amALDERANAlderan appoints experienced executive as Managing DirectorAOA10:38amAUSMONUpdate on field exploration near Broken Hill NSWAQC9:59amAUSPACCOALReinstatement to Official QuotationAQC9:59amAUSPACCOALMarket UpdateARE8:40amARGONAUTMurdie Project - Drilling CommencedAXE9:40amARCHER MATArcher strengthens biochip nanofabrication capabilitiesAZI9:31amALTAZINCTrading HaltBAP8:22amBAPCOR LTDBapcor to acquire 25% of Tye Soon LimitedBCN10:15amBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project UpdateBNR9:56amBULLETINBulletin Expands Lake Rebecca Gold ProjectBPT9:24amBEACHArtisan 1 Gas DiscoveryBRU10:12amBURUENERGYBuru to commence exploration drilling and seismic programCBE9:01amCOBREDistrict Scale Cu/Ni InvestmentCLW10:45amCHTR H LWRDividend/Distribution - CLWCNI8:53amCENTURIATrading HaltCOD8:46amCODAMINLTDEmmie Bluff Assays Further Validate Exploration TargetCOD8:40amCODAMINLTDCoda Expands Australian Copper PortfolioCWN8:15amCROWNCrown receives acquisition proposal from BlackstoneCZN8:19amCORAZONDrilling Commences at Priority South Pipe TargetDTZ10:00amDOTZ NANODTZ obtains CE for saliva-based virus detection technologyE259:22amELEMENT25Trading HaltELT9:47amOutstanding Orepesa Drill ResultsEMN8:44amEUROMNGNSEProposed issue of Securities - EMNEMN8:44amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese announces AUD$30 million Private PlacementGLN9:59amGALANLITHHMW Concentrate Grade Increases by 25% to 6% LiGNM10:17amGREATNORTHCapital Raising to accelerate Camel Creek explorationHNG9:56amHGL LTDFinancial UpdateHNG9:39amHGL LTDProposed issue of Securities - HNGHNG9:38amHGL LTDPlacement and Share Purchase PlanHRZ9:38amHORIZONPenny's Find Gold Project Acquisition CompletedICR8:18amINTELICAREHealth Metrics LaunchIVZ9:28amINVICTUSTrading HaltKTG10:17amKTIGTrading HaltKTG9:57amKTIGPause in TradingKWR9:44amKINGWESTGoongarrie Gold Project UpdateMAT9:49amMATSA RESRenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusMAT9:46amMATSA RESRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise $2.17MMHC9:26amMANHATTAN$3 million Placement to Advance DrillingMTC9:23amMETALSTECHMultiple Zones of Visible Gold Identified in DrillingNCL9:20amNETCENTRICNetccentric Announces Integration With ShopifyNTU9:42amNTH MINSNTU production of heavy Rare Eath CarbonateNYR9:34amNYRADANyrada Receives Firm Commitments to Raise A$11 MillionOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerONX9:32amORMINEXLTDPenny's Find Joint Venture Agreement FinalisedOPY9:02amOPENPAYOpenpay launches into US & UK healthcare markets with ezyVetORN9:32amORION MINSignificant Shallow High-Grade Ni-Cu-Co-PGE InterceptPNR9:38amPANTOROGreen Lantern continues to expand the Scotia Mining CentreQBE9:10amQBE INSURUpdate on QBE and GreensillQGL9:02amQNTMGRPHTEEquity Capital RaisingQPM9:36amQLDPACIFIC$15M Placement Successfully CompletedRCW9:36amRIGHTCROWDTrading HaltREZ9:20amRES&EN GRPShallow High-Grade Results Intersected at Gigante GrandeROG8:55amRED SKYNet Pay of 16 Metres at Killanoola Oil Project - SARVR8:43amREDRIVERTrading HaltSCT9:23amSCOUTSECScout and Prosegur Launch in First MarketSHG9:55amSINGHEALTHReinstatement to Official QuotationSHG9:54amSINGHEALTH50 Licence Sales - Software Acquisition - 3D PrintingSO49:32amSALT LAKELake Way Process Plant commissioning commencesSPN8:50amSPARC TECHSPN Investor Presentation - March 2021SPQ9:40amSUPERIORSteam Engine Revised Mineral Resource EstimateSRY9:47amSTORYILTDTrading HaltSTN8:38amSATURN METStep Out Intersections Extend Apollo Hill Gold SystemSTX8:24amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSYR9:17amSYRAH RESSyrah completes furnace installation at VidaliaTEG8:44amTRIANGLEUpdate in Relation to BP Kwinana RefineryTLS7:48amTELSTRAUpdate on Telstra's proposed legal corporate restructureTMG8:23amTRIGG MINResults confirm high-grade brine system at Lake ThrossellTMZ9:29amTHOMSONRESInstitutional Share Placement including Europac Gold FundTNR9:38amTORIANTrading HaltTRN9:43amTORRENSTwo New Gold Tenements Granted at Mt PiperTYR8:21amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 53 - Week Ended 19 March 2021VRC9:21amVOLTGuinea Gold Projects Exploration ProgressVTH9:35amVITALHARVFurther update on revised Roc proposalXST8:24amXSTATEAcquisition of Further 10% Working Interest in Red Earth


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

*Monday 10.45am till Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAMX12:41pmAEROMETREXAMX Wins Significant Qld Government Spatial Imagery ContractCGO1:02pmCPT GLOBALMarket update and investor presentationCNI12:45pmCENTURIACenturia Capital No.2 Fund Note ProspectusCNI12:45pmCENTURIACenturia Capital No.2 Fund Notes Offer PresentationCNI12:45pmCENTURIACenturia Launches Listed Notes OfferDDD2:35pm3D RESCosmo Gold IPO updateERW11:31amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Drill Testing Binti Binti GoldfieldKLA1:00pmKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Declares Q1 2021 DividendMIN1:42pmMINERALRESFirst ore from Wonmunna Iron Ore MineNVA2:59pmNOVA MINAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CPH211:30amPUREHYDROPlacement to fund Hydrogen InitiativesSP32:07pmSPECTURReplacement - NWR Virtual Conference Investor PresentationSP31:30pmSPECTURNWR Virtual Investor Conference Investor PresentationSUN2:34pmSUNCORPSuncorp ready to support customers following heavy rainTTL3:13pmTRANSCENDAppendix 4C - monthlyWAA3:09pmWAM ACTIVEStrong demand for SPP and oversubscribed PlacementXAM1:29pmXANADUMINEPause in Trading


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

*Tuesday Morning (10.07am) 23rd March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAJQ8:54amARMOURProposed Amendments to Secured Amortising NotesAPC9:23amAUSPOTASHTrading HaltAU110:07amTHE AGENCYThe Agency Group appoints Geoff Lucas as Group CEOBRK8:28amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Pad Construction UnderwayCAI9:34amCALIDUSRESTrading HaltCEL8:48amCHAL EXPHualilan Delivers 6 Metres at 89.3 g/t GoldCYM8:57amCYPRIUMMETNifty Operations and Transaction UpdateDXS9:39amDEXUSExplanatory Memorandum and Notice of EGMECT9:16amENVIRONShareholder Update - Local ActivityEWC9:20amENERGY WLDInvestor PresentationEWC9:19amENERGY WLDEntitlement Offer to Raise $65 MillionGMD8:27amGEN MINSMore High-Grade Hits at Ulysses Ahead of Resource UpgradeGMR9:26amGOLDEN RIMGMR ramps up drilling on West Africa gold projectsGNX9:47amGENEXPOWERConnection Agreement with Powerlink for Kidston Hydro signedHE89:24amHELIOSReinstatement to Official QuotationHE89:23amHELIOSOrders GrantedHLX8:21amHELIXAirborne EM Survey Highlights 24 High Priority Copper TargetJDR9:36amJADAR RESJadar Awarded New Exploration Licences in SerbiaJXT9:52amJAXSTALTDCleansing ProspectusKKO9:19amKINETIKOCommissioning Work for Pilot Gas-to-CNG Production CompleteKMD7:46amKATHMANDUNZX Results AnnouncementKMD7:45amKATHMANDUInterim Financial StatementsKMD7:44amKATHMANDUInvestor PresentationKMD7:43amKATHMANDU1H FY2021 Interim ResultsLNY9:29amLANEWAYAppointment of Brad Gordon as CEOLOM8:22amLUCAPA35% Increase in Lulo Diamond Resource CaratsLV19:56amLIVEVLIMEx Swiss Wellness Product Development manager appointed CTOMEG9:20amMEGADOMEG Accelerates Exploration Activities at Chakata ProjectMEY8:26amMARENICAExtensive Palaeochannels Continue to be IdentifiedMOH9:58amMOHO RESHydrogeochemistry Identifies 90km Anomalous Gold Zone at ESMTC9:10amMETALSTECHThick Zones of Gold Mineralisation Continue Along StrikeMVL8:27amMARVELGOLDDrilling confirms further strike extensions at TabakoroleMXC9:03amMGC PHARMAEthics Committee Approval Granted Phase III Clinical TrialNHC8:47amNEW HOPENew Hope Presentation on Half Year 2021 ResultsNHC8:46amNEW HOPENew Hope Half Year 2021 Financial ResultsNHC8:44amNEW HOPEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNVU9:35amNANOVEUExclusive Distribution Agreement for the PhilippinesOCA8:56amOCEA HEALTTrading HaltOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTNZX Corporate ActionOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTInvestor PresentationOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTOffer AnnouncementOLI9:40amOLIVERSRestructure and ASX Suspension UpdatePAA8:49amPHARMAUSTLicensing Agreement to Develop Waste to Fuels TechnologyPLL9:28amPIEDMONTTrading HaltPLL8:24amPIEDMONTPiedmont Announces Proposed U.S. Public OfferingPPH7:36amPUSHPAYPushpay welcomes Sixth Street as a new cornerstone investorPRX9:50amPRODGOLLake Mackay JV - Wide sulphide intersection at PhreakerPXX8:22amPOLARXPolarX Converts Option to Acquire Humboldt Range ProjectPYR8:37amPAYRIGHTPayright continues to deliver on key growth initiativesRCB9:29amRUSCRPBETFDividend/Distribution - RCBRDV9:25amRUS DIVDividend/Distribution - RDVRGB9:27amRUSGOVBETFDividend/Distribution - RGBRGL9:33amRIVERSGOLDMaiden diamond drilling program commences at Queen LapageRIE9:32amRIEDEL RESDrilling Intersects High Grade Gold Silver at KingmanRSH9:48amRESPIRIInvestor PresentationRSH8:47amRESPIRIUS FDA Clearance receivedRXL9:25amROX RESHigh Grade Gold Intercepts at Youanmi Extend MineralisationRXM9:08amREXMINHog Ranch Gold Resource increases from 1.4Moz to 2.2MozSIG9:06amSIGMAHEALTSigma Full Year 2020/2021 Results PresentationSIG9:05amSIGMAHEALTSigma Full Year 2020/2021 ASX ReleaseSIG9:04amSIGMAHEALTAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial ReportSMI8:49amDiamond Drilling Reveals Material Gold at Bendigo-OphirSRJ8:27amSRJTECHNOSRJ receives first purchase order from MODECSRK8:23amSTRIKESpin-Out of Lithium-Graphite Assets - Lithium Energy IPOSYA9:54amSAYONATrading HaltTIE9:27amTIETTOTietto Hits 118.29g/t Au Within 3m @ 41.46g/t Au Zone at AGTSO8:49amTESORO RESFirst Hole from Drone Hill Target Hits High Grade GoldVIC9:15amVIC MINESGold Mineralisation Significantly Expanded North of CoogeeVUL8:23amVULCAN EWorld-first lithium CO2 traceability agreementWHC9:57amWHITEHAVENNCIG outage, NSW floods and FY21 guidanceXAM9:00amXANADUMINETrading HaltYPB9:20amYPB GROUPYPB Secures MSA with PhytologicYRL10:02amYANDALNew Lode Confirmed - Mt McClure Gold Project


----------



## barney (24 March 2021)

*Wednesday Morning (10.17am) 24th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingTNR10:14amTORIANZAG: HIGH GRADE FIRST RESULTS AT PARADIGM EASTAAJ8:24amARUMA RESAruma to Drill Mt Deans Lithium ProjectACW9:35amACTINOGENActinogen CEO assumes Managing Director positionALC8:37amALCIDIONEast Lancashire Trust to deploy Patientrack and SmartpageAS18:38amANGELAngel commences 2021 sales season with record stock numbersASM9:52amAUSSTRATMTrading HaltASN9:13amANSON RESParadox Brine Project PEA to Include Lithium CarbonateATC9:30amALTECH CHEAltech - Battery Materials HPA Coating Plant PFS CommencedAYS9:32amAMAYSIMAppendix 3A.1 - Notification of dividend / distributionAZI9:42amALTAZINCAZI Secures $3.75M to Further Extend Drilling at GornoBDM8:21amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy secures option to acquire Ellendale Diamond ProjectBON9:05amSPDR BONDDistribution EstimateBSM9:20amBASSMETALSTrading HaltCCE9:15amCARNEGIECarnegie Achieves Debt Free StatusCOE9:07amCOOPERAustralian Domestic Gas Outlook ConferenceCOE9:07amCOOPERAustralian Domestic Gas Outlook ConferenceCPH9:44amCRESOTrading HaltCPU8:41amCSHAREInvestor presentation - acquisition and capital raisingCPU8:39amCSHAREAcquisition of Wells Fargo Corporate Trust Services and EOCPU8:27amCSHARETrading HaltCUV9:53amCLINUVELMedia Release - CLINUVEL expands DNA Repair ProgramCVV9:52amCARAVELMINResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryCVV9:50amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Opie Copper DepositCWX8:23amCARAWINESignificant New Gold Trends Defined at Don KingDRO9:12amDRONEMultiple DroneSentry-X OrdersDTR8:41amDATELINELong Term Working Capital Facility SecuredDXB9:28amDIMERIXDMX-200 Competitive Position Further EnhancedE209:02amSTATEE200Distribution EstimateE259:44amELEMENT25$35.5M Capital Raising to Fund Stage 2 Expansion and BatteryECF10:00amELANOR COMDividend/Distribution - ECFERM9:00amEMMERSON$2M PLACEMENT AT 13 CENTS PER SHARE COMPLETEDFOR9:04amFORAGER AUAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CGNC8:23amGRAINCORPInvestor Day PresentationGNC8:23amGRAINCORP$25m EBITDA contribution from new operating initiativesGNX10:03amGENEXPOWERTrading HaltGNX9:56amGENEXPOWERPause in TradingGOV9:03amSPDR GOVTDistribution EstimateHDN8:31amHOMECO DNRMarch 2021 Distribution DeclarationHDN8:29amHOMECO DNRDividend/Distribution - HDNHWK8:20amHAWKMINEBATTERY GRADE 99.8% LITHIUM CARBONATE PRODUCEDIVR8:24amINVESTIGATHighest Grade Silver Results in Paris 2020 DrillingIVZ9:27amINVICTUSCompletes $8 million PlacementKFM9:51amKINGFISHERDrilling to Commence at BoolalooKLL8:21amKALIUMLAKEMajor Capacity Upgrade For Beyondie SOP ProjectKMT9:28amKOPOREMTTrading HaltKPO9:57amKALINAKalina Selects Preferred Gas Turbine VendorKWR9:23amKINGWESTPositive Scoping Study for Menzies Gold ProjectLOM9:45amLUCAPAMothae Diamonds Sell for A$7.6 MillionLOT9:17amLOTUSRESTrading HaltMNB9:10amMINBOS RESMinbos receives Mining Licence for Cabinda Phosphate ProjectMPR9:25amMPOWERGrid Connection Achieved at Kadina Solar FarmMTH9:55amMITHRILHigh Grade at La SoledadNAE8:57amNEW AGEDrilling confirmed for Pilbara - Hemi Style Gold TargetsOAR8:23amOAR RESFollow-up & Extensional Drilling Commenced at GibraltarOCA9:01amOCEA HEALTPlacement Completion AnnouncementPCG9:46amPENGANAMarket update - international equities teamPEX9:43amPEEL MNGExtension of Entitlement Offer Closing DatePIA9:53amPENGANA INMarket update - appointment of CIOPLL9:33amPIEDMONTPiedmont Raises A$159 MillionPLL9:32amPIEDMONTPiedmont Announces Pricing of U.S. Public OfferingPMV8:31amPREM INVHalf-year Investor PresentationPMV8:27amPREM INVHalf-year Results AnnouncementPMV8:24amPREM INVAppendix 4D Half Year AccountsPOD8:21amPODIUMHigh grade platinum, palladium and copper in Parks ReefQGL9:58amQNTMGRPHTERenewal of Exploration Licence 6224RCW9:44amRIGHTCROWDInvestor PresentationRCW9:43amRIGHTCROWDSuccessful Capital Raise to Drive Future Global GrowthREZ9:49amRES&EN GRPExceptional High-Grade Results at Gigante GrandeRML9:05amRESOLMINDrilling Commenced - Sunrise Prospect 64North Project AlaskaRSG10:08amRESOLUTETrading HaltRSG10:02amRESOLUTEPause in TradingRVR9:57amREDRIVERAuditor Appointment - Outcome of Court HearingRXH10:10amREWARDLEMarch 2021 Investor PresentationSFY8:59amSPDR 50Distribution EstimateSFY8:56amSPDR 50Dividend/Distribution - SFYSGF9:30amSGFLEETTrading HaltSHN8:23amSUNSHGOLDAcquisition of Ravenswood West Project & Revised 21 Exp PlanSKO7:33amSERKOBooking.com for Business PartnershipSLF9:00amSPDR PRPDistribution EstimateSLF8:58amSPDR PRPDividend/Distribution - SLFSPK7:31amSPARK NZIT & Managed Services PresentationSRY10:03amSTORYILTDSuspension from Official QuotationSTO9:06amSANTOSSantos awards Barossa FPSO contractSTW9:03amSPDR 200Distribution EstimateSTW9:01amSPDR 200Dividend/Distribution - STWSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEAustralian Domestic Gas Outlook ConferenceSVL9:03amSILVERMINEBowdens Silver Mining Lease ApplicationSVY8:51amSTAVELYMINStavely to Divest Non-Core Ravenswood ProjectSYI9:03amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution EstimateTA18:38amTRANSURBANWestConnex Issues A$650 Million AMTNTCL8:33amTRANSURBANWestConnex Issues A$650 Million AMTNTSO9:09amTESORO RESTesoro increases ownership of El Zorro to 85%WCN9:16amWHITECLIFFAcquisition of Highly Prospective Au, Cu, PGE Projects in NZWMX9:29amWILUNAFunding Update for Wiluna Stage1 DevelopmentXAM9:17amXANADUMINEAdditional Gold-Rich High-Grade Copper Zone at KharmagtaiZAG9:59amZULEIKAHIGH GRADE FIRST RESULTS AT PARADIGM EAST


----------



## barney (24 March 2021)

*Wednesday 24th March Morning till after Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAPC6:27pmAUSPOTASHSuspension from Official QuotationAVN3:00pmAVENTUSElevated March 2021 DistributionBNR11:52amBULLETINRC Drilling Recommences at Lake Rebecca Gold ProjectCE111:32amCALIMABLACKSPUR DRILLING AND MERGER UPDATECEN1:02pmCONTACT ENContact enters gas tolling agreementCQE1:07pmCHSOCINFRADividend/Distribution - CQEGNX10:34amGENEXPOWERCapital Raising PresentationGNX10:33amGENEXPOWERGNX Launches $90M Underwritten Raising for Kidston HydroGNX10:33amGENEXPOWER$47M ARENA Offer of FundingMKR4:15pmMANUKARESManuka Resources Ltd UpdateN1H3:23pmN1HOLDINGSN1H increases SME lending capacity and loanbookPCI10:20amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCIRSG6:53pmRESOLUTEBibiani Gold Mine UpdateRXH3:01pmREWARDLEMarch 2021 Investor Presentation - UpdateRXH12:21pmREWARDLETrading HaltRXH11:19amREWARDLEPause in TradingTIN1:16pmTNT MINESEAST CANYON HIGH GRADE URANIUM PROJECT UPDATETNR10:39amTORIAN$4M Raised to Propel Mt Stirling Drill Campaign Through 2021VAN1:24pmVANGOMINMarymia Exceptional Gold Results and Project UpdateVTH11:46amVITALHARVSupplementary Scheme Booklet and MeetingVTS12:01pmVUSTOTALFinal Distribution AnnouncementWHA12:43pmWATTLEWattle Health Releases Half Year ReportWHA12:43pmWATTLEAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts


----------



## barney (25 March 2021)

*Thursday Morning (9.59am) 25th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADD8:35amADAVALEAdavale Pre-Drilling Exploration UpdateADV8:23amARDIDENArdiden's Strategically Located High Grade Lithium AssetsALX8:45amATLSRTERIAFinal 2020 DistributionALX8:44amATLSRTERIADividend/Distribution - ALXAOU9:12amAUROCH MINDIAMOND DRILLING COMMENCES AT LEINSTER NICKEL PROJECTARD9:04amARGENT MINWEST WYALONG DRILLING INTERSECTS POTENTIAL MINERALISATIONAVA9:26amAVA RISK$1.8m million Multi-Site Rail Contract AwardAX19:21amACCENT GLAccent Group Investor and Analyst Field Day PresentationBAS9:54amBASS OILAustralia's BAS announce new Indonesian drilling programBAS9:48amBASS OILReserves and Contingent Resources - 31 December 2020BC88:22amBLACK CATOption to Acquire 1.5mtpa Milling Facility ExercisedBKW8:27amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation HY Jan 21BKW8:26amBRICKWORKSASX Half Year Results Media Release HY Jan 21BKW8:25amBRICKWORKSReview of Operations HY Jan 2021BKW8:24amBRICKWORKSHalf Yearly Reports and Accounts Jan 21BMO9:51amBASTIONMINGround Exploration Commences at Capote Gold ProjectBOE9:40amBOSS ENTrading HaltCAI9:42amCALIDUSRESCALIDUS RAISES $12.5M TO FUND BLUE SPEC GOLD PROJECTCEL8:57amCHAL EXP200 Metre Step Out Delivers 4.3 Metres at 31.8 g/t GoldCHK9:41amCOHIBATrading HaltCHN8:23amCHALICENew EM Conductors and Nickel-Copper Soil Anomalies at HartogDRE8:24amDREDNOUGHTIllaara Update and Drilling Commenced at Lawrence's CorridorDTS9:25amDRAGONTAILDTS Closes Out A$19.25m Fund Raising Receiving Final A$2.0mDXB9:10amDIMERIXClinical Study in Patients with COVID-19 ProgressesECS8:22amECSBOTANICSupply Agreement with Releaf DispensariesFTZ9:39amFERTOZFertoz Sales Update - Strong Start to CY21GED8:22amGOLD DEEPDrilling to Commence at Khusib Springs Copper-Silver DepositGLL9:48amGAL ENERGYAlinta Energy HoA and Commercialisation OptionsGXY8:23amGALAXY RESSal de Vida to adopt production of battery gradeHRZ9:38amHORIZONHorizon Receives Final Payment For MenziesHUM9:46amHUMMGROUPhumm extends BNPL lead in health and wellbeing sectorHVM8:51amHAPPY VALEarthworks Underway at Waikato Processing Plant SiteIHL9:06amINHEALTHIHL-675A Pre-IND meeting with FDA updateKMT9:58amKOPOREMTVirgo Project transaction with Arc MineralsKWR9:44amKINGWESTMenzies drilling includes broad high grades and a new lodeKWR9:31amKINGWESTKingwest Acquires 100% of the Menzies ProjectM249:19amMAMBALTDTrading HaltMCP9:07amMCPHERSONBidder's StatementMCP9:07amMCPHERSONGallin - unconditional on-market takeover bidMCP9:06amMCPHERSONIntention to Make Takeover BidMDR8:26amMEDADVISORGlobal pharma company extends MedAdvisor health program dealMHK9:11amMETALHAWKViking Gold Tenement GrantedMLM9:36amMETALLICAMLM Prospectus - Rights IssueMLM9:35amMETALLICARenonounceable Rights Issue to raise up to $4.9 millionMM88:25amMED METALSMobilisation underway for 32,000m drill programMTC8:20amMETALSTECHSettlement Facilitation Agreement Termination Gold RoyaltyNVU9:58amNANOVEUPause in TradingNWL8:30amNETWEALTHChange in deposit arrangementOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTRetail Offer - Offer DocumentOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTRetail Offer Open AnnouncementOEL9:38amOTTOENERGYFormal Approval of Alaska SalePAM9:46amPA METALSDrilling update - Reung Kiet Lithium ProspectRAC9:29amRACEONCORace Initiates FTO Directed Kidney Cancer Preclinical StudyRNU9:13amRENASCOROfftake MOU with Leading Japanese Trading CompanyRTR8:24amRUMBLEDrilling Commenced at Earaheedy Zinc-Lead-Silver ProjectSHG8:23amSINGHEALTHCSIRO Artificial Intelligence Spinal Project CompletionSHH9:23amSHREE MINOversubscribed Placement Raises $3,000,000SHO9:59amSPORTSHOver 3.6 million users and launch of OlahBola esportsSIX9:30amSPRINTEXThird Supplementary ProspectusSLX8:23amSILEXGLE Presentation to US Nuclear Industry CouncilSOL9:17amSOUL W.H.Dividend/Distribution - SOLSOL9:11amSOUL W.H.Media ReleaseSOL9:10amSOUL W.H.Financial Results Half Year 2021 PresentationSOL9:10amSOUL W.H.ASX Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportSOR8:25amSTRAT ELESOR Demonstrates AxV Potential for Global Agriculture SectorSPL8:23amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE to be launched with LloydsPharmacy in the UKSTX8:32amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUN8:03amSUNCORPSuncorp Customer Support Teams on the GroundSUV8:44amSUVOSTRATSuvo increases White Cloud kaolin resource by 84% to 72.5MtSYT9:53amSYNTONICSuspension from Official QuotationTGM9:23amTHETA$15 million At-The-Market FacilityTPD9:12amTALON PETRINVESTOR PRESENTATIONVMX9:11amVALMECLTDCoffee MicroCaps PresentationWRM9:08amWHITEROCKThree Diamond Drill Rigs Secured for 2021 Alaska FieldSeasonWSI8:24amWESTSTARINAlltype Engineering Awarded $10M in Contracts


----------



## barney (25 March 2021)

*Thursday 7.17pm after the Close 25th March* 

(Bit late again. This earning an honest living is a lot harder than trading Specs!  )



CodeTimeNameHeadingAMP6:25pmAMPAMP Statement on CEOAMP3:35pmAMPPause In TradingAOA1:50pmAUSMONASSAY RESULTS FROM EL 8954 HONEYSUCKLE PROSPECTBKW11:34amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation and Notes HY Jan 21CHK11:42amCOHIBACohiba secures 80% ownership of the Olympic Domain tenementsCHN11:45amCHALICEMHK: Viking Gold Tenement GrantedCMW12:37pmCROMWELLDividend/Distribution - CMWCPT3:56pmCIPHERPTResults of Rights IssueCTM10:31amCENTAURUSJaguar Project - First Property SecuredDVD11:34amVE AU DVDYFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Mar 2021EDE10:58amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Georgia Sales UpdateGOW4:23pmGOWING BRSDividend/Distribution - GOWGOW4:12pmGOWING BRSHalf Yearly Report and Accounts 31 January 2021GWR10:09amGWR GROUPSecond Iron Ore Shipment Completed & Operational UpdateICT11:09amICOLLEGERedhill Takeover Offer Investor presentationJMS5:53pmJUPITER MNotice of Meeting and Juno Minerals Replacement ProspectusKKC5:56pmKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKCKLL3:38pmKALIUMLAKETrading HaltKLL3:14pmKALIUMLAKEPause in TradingKRR12:14pmKING RIVER4N HPA Purity ProductsLOT10:02amLOTUSRESLotus to increase ownership of Kayelekera Project to 85%MCP11:40amMCPHERSONMCP Recommendation to ShareholdersMRC7:06pmMIN.COMMODCEO ServicesMST3:04pmINT SH ETFDividend DetailsNBI12:51pmNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBINVU10:19amNANOVEUNestle Professional to Apply Nanoshield ProtectorsPAL10:01amPALLAPHARMPalla Pharma successfully completes Retail Entitlement OfferPGG1:29pmPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGGPNN11:04amPEPINNINIPepinNini successfully completes Hillside acquistion due dilPNV2:13pmPOLYNOVOPolyNovo signs with Premier Inc. (GPO)RDH2:43pmREDH EDUUnsolicited Proposed Takeover Offer by iCollege LimitedRDH11:08amREDH EDUICT: Bidder's StatementRMP1:00pmREDEMPERORProposed Acquisition of Panton PGM ProjectRXM11:19amREXMINInvestor Presentation - Hog Ranch PropertyRXM11:16amREXMINInvestor Presentation - Hillside ProjectSEL10:13amSELFWEALTHDividend/Distribution - SELFSFG1:32pmSEAFARMSSFG Construction MOUSWT10:30amSWTZDIVGROEstimated Distribution for quarter ending 31 March 2021SYA3:38pmSAYONARenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusSYA10:05amSAYONAProposed issue of Securities - SYASYA10:04amSAYONAA$20.4M FULLY UNDERWRITTEN RENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUETAS11:13amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Georgia Sales UpdateTKL1:25pmTRAKA RESMaori Queen drilling results at Mt CattlinTMR12:50pmTEMPUSGold & Copper in Geochemical Results at Valle del TigreZNC10:24amZENITH MINRTR: Drilling Commenced at Earaheedy Zinc-Lead-Silver Projec


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

*Friday 10.13am 26th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingA1M9:36amA1MINESLTDDrilling Commences at Curara Well Copper-Gold ProjectAAR9:04amANGLOFurther Strong Drilling Results at MandillaAMP10:03amAMPAdditional Statement on CEOAMP9:57amAMPPause in TradingASM9:49amAUSSTRATMEQUITY RAISING PRESENTATIONASM9:48amAUSSTRATMASM TO BOLSTER BALANCE SHEET THROUGH $106M RAISINGAVZ9:34amAVZ MINSTrading HaltBC88:25amBLACK CATPromising Maiden Drilling at Fingals East & Trump InfillCGB9:46amCANNGLOBALTrading HaltCIM9:13amCIMICCIMIC SIGNS $1.4BN SYNDICATED PERFORMANCE BOND FACILITYCNU7:31amCHORUSChorus Initial Asset Value model overviewCPH10:13amCRESOCreso Receives Firm Commitments to Raise $18MCV18:21amCV CHECKCV1 March Operating Update - ClarificationCYM8:41amCYPRIUMMETContinued Success from Nanadie Well RC DrillingDW810:09amDIGITALWINWINEDEPOT Signs MOU For Partnership With eBayENX9:11amENEGEXAdditional South West Terrane Tenement GrantsFOD9:39amFOOD REVFOD gathers momentum in Australian Health & Wellness MarketG889:59amMILEOptions Entitlement IssueG889:55amMILEOptions Entitlement Issue ProspectusGLL9:45amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations UpdateGNX9:45amGENEXPOWERGNX Raises $56M as first stage of $90.3M Hydro Capital RaiseIVZ10:04amINVICTUSPause in TradingJMS9:14amJUPITER MFebruary 2021 Quarterly Report (Q4)KYK9:59amKYCKRLIMITPause in TradingKYK8:56amKYCKRLIMITKyckr secures contract with Global Top 15 Life AssurerKZA9:01amKAZIATrading HaltLEX8:20amLEFROYEXPExploration Update - Drilling Extends Porphyry at BurnsMCR9:06amMINCORMincor executes $55 million syndicated facility agreementMEL9:26amMETGASCOAXXraft determination authorising Vali gas joint marketingMLD8:47amMACALTDContract Award - Citic Pacific MiningMPH8:21amMEDILANDNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormMRM8:20amMMAOFFSHORMMA secures three offshore wind contracts in TaiwanNML9:40amDrill results highlight shallow gold potential at St ArnaudONE9:27amONEVIEWOneview Healthcare ISO 27001 CertificationPAR9:40amPARA BIOParadigm delivers IND to US FDA for Pivotal OA ProgramPBH8:24amPOINTSBETPBH Secures Market Access in Pennsylvania and MississippiRFR9:33amRAFAELLASanta Comba Underground Development UpdateSBW9:26amSHEKELUS$5M Investment To Continue Strong Investment in GrowthSCL8:24amSCHROLE GPExpanded contract - Premier International School in VietnamSGF9:33amSGFLEETSuspension from Official QuotationSKY8:23amSKYMETALSManagement ChangesSRZ9:02amSTELLARExpanded Tin Exploration Drilling Program at Heemskirk TinSTO9:13amSANTOSNingaloo Vision resumes productionSVM9:49amSOVEREIGNTrading HaltTZL9:28amTZ LIMITEDInvestor PresentationVMC9:41amVENUS METRange View-Gold Mineralisation Open at DepthVML9:43amVITALMETALVital Metals Commences Mining Operations Ahead of ProductionWWI9:01amWEST WITSMining Right Application Update


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

*Friday 26th Morning till Close*


CodeTimeNameHeadingALF7:42pmAUST LEADSCHEME COMPLETIONAGR6:36pmAGUIA RESTrading HaltAPC2:33pmAUSPOTASHReinstatement to Official QuotationAPC2:31pmAUSPOTASHCourt Order ConfirmedATU11:06amReinstatement to Official QuotationATU11:05amElan Project and Corporate UpdateBSM10:22amBASSMETALSProposed acquisition of San Jorge lithium projectCNI3:21pmCENTURIA$190 million Listed Note Institutional Bookbuild CompletedIVZ11:15amINVICTUSTrading HaltKAU12:41pmKAISERREEFDrilling results and Operational Update from the A1 MineKYK12:02pmKYCKRLIMITTrading HaltMIO12:20pmMACARTHURMAdditional tenements to support groundwater drilling campaigMVB2:11pmVE BANKSFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Mar 2021NVU12:55pmNANOVEUInvestor Webinar PresentationPUR11:30amPURSUITMINPursuit Applies for Combatant PGE-Ni-Cu Project TenementsRXL3:09pmROX RESHawkes Point Transaction SettlesRXP4:13pmRXPSERVICEImplementation of Scheme of ArrangementSGC1:16pmSACGASCOSacgasco Closes on Red Earth Oil Production AssetsXAR11:57amACTIVEXBNDEstimated Quarterly Distribution


----------



## barney (29 March 2021)

*Monday Morning 10.04am 29th March 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading1ST9:44am1ST GROUPTrading Halt88E8:20am88 ENERGYOperations UpdateA1G8:24amAFR GOLDA1G COMMENCES MAIDEN DRILLING AT HIGH GRADE DIDIEVI PROJECTAAU9:52amANTILLESProposed US Listing of Antilles Gold SharesAGH8:25amALTHEAAlthea Launches Innovative Range of 20ml Flexi ProductsAMI9:33amAURELIADargues Infill Drill Program UpdateAMP7:46amAMPUpdate on proposed private markets transactionAMP7:31amAMPAMP Capital agrees internalisation of Precinct (NZ)ANX8:23amANAXMETALSAgreement with Anglo American to fund Whim Creek DevelopmentAQD9:27amAUSQUESTCopper Potential Grows in PeruAQX8:51amALICEQUEENSt Barbara withdraws from Horn Island Joint VentureARN8:54amALDOROARN secures global expertise for Narndee Nickel-PGE ProjectARO8:44amASTRO RESRobust Chargeability Anomaly Identified at Needles ProjectASB8:20amAUSTAL LTDAustal USA breaks ground at steel shipbuilding facilityAUC9:44amFurther high grade gold paves way for Resource upgradeAUK8:33amAUMAKE LTDBusiness update - Social e-commerce marketplaceAUQ8:36amALARA RESProject NPV upgradeAUR9:17amAURISMINEDiamond Drilling at Forrest returns Significant CopperAVR9:37amANTERISAnti-Calcification StudyAVZ9:22amAVZ MINSAVZ Signs First Tin Offtake AgreementBBC8:20amBNKBANKINGBNK Group Investor Presentation UpdateBC88:22amBLACK CATFingals Fortune - 4m @ 34.05 g/t Au to End of HoleBDC9:47amBARDOCGOLDBardoc Gold DFS PresentationBDC9:39amBARDOCGOLDDFS Delivers 1 Moz Ore Reserve to underpin Bardoc projectBET8:36amBETMAKTECHInvestor PresentationBOE9:45amBOSS ENBoss acquires strategic uranium inventory after $60m raisingCAI9:32amCALIDUSRESWarrawoona Construction and Pictorial UpdateCAN9:22amCANN GROUPCann and Emyria partner to register CBD productCDT8:17amCASTLE MINAeromagnetic Survey Commences at Beasley CreekCLF9:01amCONCENTLFLSuspension from Official QuotationCPU8:46amCSHARECPU completes institutional component of Entitlement OfferCTM8:24amCENTAURUSJaguar Nickel Sulphide Project Scoping StudyCYP9:43amCYNATA THRCynata Expands trial in COVID-19 & Respiratory FailureDUR9:13amDURATECDuratec and DDR awarded $38M Defence worksDW810:04amDIGITALWINTrading HaltDW810:00amDIGITALWINPause in TradingDXN9:40amDXNLIMITEDDXN Signs Two Modular Data Centre Orders for $1 millionEMD9:22amEMYRIALEmyria and Cann Partner to Register CBD ProductEMT9:49amEMETALSExploration UpdateEN18:39amENGAGE BDRTermination of Convertible Securities Purchase AgreementEPM9:28amECLMETALSHigh-Grade Quartz Delineated Below Ivittuut PitERL9:12amEMPIRE RESEncouraging Gold Intercepts at Penny'sEVO8:42amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces settlement of 5 centres and retirement of CEOEVO7:41amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces settlement of 5 centres and retirement of CEOFFX8:17amFIREFINCHViper Delivers High Grade Gold ResultsG889:42amMILEThick, high-grade gold at Golden Mile's Benalla ProjectGBZ10:00amGBMRESOURCWhite Dam Gold-Copper JV Project UpdateGLH9:23amGLOBALHEWolper Hospital to Implement MasterCareGMD8:22amGEN MINSUlysses Mineral Resource Increases to 1.6 Million OuncesGNG9:29amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Warrawoona Gold ProjectHIL8:40amHILLSHIL Market UpdateHRZ9:39amHORIZONDivestment Of Royalties For A$7 MillionHWH9:59amHOUSTONWHLTrading HaltHWH9:52amHOUSTONWHLPause in TradingHXG9:54amHEXAGONEbony Energy UpdateICG9:55amINCA MINLSIOCG-Style Alteration and Mineralisation in Gov DrillingING8:32amINGHAMSChange of LeadershipIVZ9:27amINVICTUSInvictus Signs Petroleum Development Production AgreementK2F8:17amK2FLYTDChairs Address and Q3 FY21 Update - Including InvoicingKAR8:57amKAROONBrazil business unit creation and executive team restructureLCL8:18amLOS CERROSNew Porphyry Target Uncovered - Quinchia Gold ProjectLCT8:56amLIV CELLLCT exits peptide projectsLIN8:22amLINDIANInfrastructure Solution Update - China Railway Seventh GroupLOM8:34amLUCAPAThree 100 Plus Carat Diamonds Recovered at LuloM249:19amMAMBALTDVTEM Survey Discovers Significant Bedrock ConductorsMAG9:18amMAGMATICWide Copper Zone Intersected at KingswoodMOC9:22amMORTCHOICEREA: Proposed acquisition of Mortgage Choice LimitedMOC9:18amMORTCHOICEMortgage Choice enters into Scheme Implementation AgreementMRD9:24amMOUNT RIDPlacement to Fund Weld Range Drill ProgramMRD9:18amMOUNT RIDExploration UpdateNMR8:21amNATIVE MINHigh-grade and free-milling gold at Music WellNWH9:37amNRWHOLDLTDGolding Contract ExtensionNWH9:32amNRWHOLDLTDGolding Contract AwardOEC8:18amORBITALInvestor Presentation - New agreement signed with TextronOEC8:18amORBITALOEC signs new agreement with Textron subsidiary LycomingOEL10:00amOTTOENERGYAlaska Sale UpdateOPL9:20amOPYLLIMITDTrading HaltOPY9:53amOPENPAYAgreement secured with world-leading Worldpay from FISOPY8:59amOPENPAYTrading HaltORN9:39amORION MINOrion expands Mineral Resources at Okiep Copper ProjectOZM9:13amOZAURUMWidespread High-Grade Gold Aircore ResultsPAM9:30amPA METALSDrilling Update- Khao Soon Tungsten ProjectPIL8:19amPEPPERMINTAgreement with Bank of the Philippine IslandsPUR8:23amPURSUITMINHighly Prospective EM Conductors at Phils Hill CalingiriR3D8:15amR3D RESRCSTakeover Offer Update with Defeating Condition MetRBR8:24amRBR GROUPWork Suspended on Wentworth Accommodation Camp ProjectRLT8:24amRENERGENExceptional helium concentrations of over 3% and 4%RMX9:32amREDMOUNTRare Earth Anomalies Highlighted Within Geochemical DatabaseSDV9:12amSCIDEVSciDev Extends Water and PFAS through Haldon AcquisitionSGC9:42amSACGASCOBorba Gas Shows Continue in Key Target FormationsSM17:31amSYNLAITNZX Results TemplateSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait HY21 Investor PresentationSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait HY21 Financial StatementsSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait HY21 Chair and CEO ReviewSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait publishes HY21 resultSRI8:22amSIPA RESSipa Projects UpdateST19:46amSPIRIT TECTrading HaltSTA9:29amSTRANDLINEEquity Raising Presentation - Coburn ProjectSTA9:10amSTRANDLINETrading HaltSTA8:57amSTRANDLINEStrandline Launches Fully Underwritten Equity RaisingSUV9:16amSUVOSTRATTrading HaltSWF9:08amSELFWEALTHCEO Appointment and Board RestructureTAH9:01amTABCORPStrategic Review of Structural and Ownership OptionsTSO8:25amTESORO RESMultiple wide shallow gold intercepts at TerneraTTT9:56amTITOMICTTT and Repkon to Manufacture Barrels in AustraliaTWE8:26amTREA WINEFinal determination on Australian wine imports into ChinaTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 54 - Week Ended 26 March 2021UCM9:28amUSCOMBP Plus in Final Review Phase of NMPA in ChinaVCF9:26amVDINTCRDSCEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVR89:26amVANAD RESTrading HaltVRS8:24amVERISAqura Secures Long-Term Contract With SantosVVL9:24amVDGLOBVALUEstimated Distribution AnnouncementWEF8:28amWEAWESFINUnibail-Rodamco-Westfield SE - 2020 Registration DocumentWEH8:29amWEA FINANCUnibail-Rodamco-Westfield SE - 2020 Registration DocumentWEN8:27amWEST UKEURUnibail-Rodamco-Westfield SE - 2020 Registration DocumentWOR8:33amWORLEYSale of public infrastructure advisory businessWWI8:38amWEST WITSAppeals Dismissed Reinstating Environmental AuthorisationXST9:43amXSTATEBorba Gas Shows ContinueXTE9:52amXTEKLTDPause in Trading


----------



## barney (29 March 2021)

*Monday 29th March 10.04am till after the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAWJ3:01pmAURICMINSpectacular High Grade Results at MundaCAN3:09pmCANN GROUPCann commences proceeding in Hong Kong to recover fundsEFE1:01pmE IRONEntitlements Issue - Revised UnderwritingFFX12:02pmFIREFINCHAmended Viper Delivers High Grade Gold ResultsFOD12:56pmFOOD REVThe Food Revolution Group Strategic investmentKGD12:50pmKULAExploration Update - Drilling Commencing at Southern CrossKZA7:05pmKAZIAKazia licenses paxalisib to Simcere in Greater ChinaLER10:08amLEAF RESOProduction CommencementNAM1:37pmNAMOI COTQuarterly Activities ReportNAM1:36pmNAMOI COTQuarterly Cashflow ReportPCL2:34pmPANCONTResponse to ASX Volume QueryPGY10:06amPILOTExtension of Voluntary SuspensionPTR10:10amPETRATHERMOutback Goldfields - commencement of trading on OTCQBPUR7:57pmPURSUITMINTrading HaltSCU4:45pmSTEMCELLUpdates to un-reviewed half year accountsSDV10:13amSCIDEVInvestor Update - Haldon Industries AcquisitionSHV4:15pmSELECTSelect Harvests Limited Crop and Market UpdateTEM11:49amTEMPESTExploration Update - Messenger DrillingXTE11:25amXTEKLTDTrading Halt


----------



## barney (30 March 2021)

*Tuesday Morning 30th March 2021 10.06am*



CodeTimeNameHeading8CO9:44am8COMMONLTDNSW Department of Education extends contract with Expense8AGL8:30amAGL ENERGYIntention to create two leading energy businessesAHQ8:55amALLEGIANCEUpdate on New Elk Production CommencementALT9:48amANALYTICAPeriCoach China joint ventureAMD8:28amARROW MINCopper-Gold Drilling to Commence at StricklandARL8:24amARDEARESEmu Lake Nickel Sulphide Target - Core Drilling CommencesARV8:57amARTEMISNew Investor PresentationASN9:30amANSON RESAnson Granted Additional Paradox Brine Project ClaimsATU9:55amTrading HaltATU9:42amPause in TradingAVZ8:24amAVZ MINSAVZ Signs Binding SC6 Offtake Agreement with Yibin TianyiBCI8:21amBCIMINERALBCI Awards Up To $90M Mardie ContractsBON9:43amSPDR BONDDistribution Announcement March 2021BOT9:19amBOTANIXBTX 1702 Rosacea Study ApprovalBRI8:32amBIG RIVERCompletion of Acquisition of Timberwood GroupBRV9:10amBIGRIVGOLDPlant Design Option Study ResultsBYH9:27amBRYAH RESBryah delivers Bonanza Gold Grades at GabaninthaCGB9:26amCANNGLOBALExport Permit Granted for Patented Canntab Hard PillCI19:54amCREDITLCI1 Draws Down $2m on Equity Funding FacilityCPN8:22amCASPINDrilling Update - Yarawindah Brook ProjectCSX8:20amCLEANSPACECleanSpace Holdings Limited Trading UpdateCTP9:38amCENT PETRLMereenie Development Update - Drilling Rig ContractedCXL9:47amCALIXCalix executes agreement with AdBri for lime calciner projeCXL8:22amCALIXCalix LEILAC-2 project passes pre-FEED milestoneDEG9:22amDEGREYNew shear hosted gold discovery at Gillies on Farno JVDVL9:04amDORSAVIdorsaVi advances Medtronic relationship with MSADW89:57amDIGITALWINWINEDEPOT Partners with Bibendum to launch MarketplaceDXB9:01amDIMERIXMajor Shareholder Loan for $5 MillionE209:40amSTATEE200Distribution Announcement March 2021GML8:27amGATEWAYDrilling Exploration UpdateGOV9:44amSPDR GOVTDistribution Announcement March 2021HMX8:23amHAMMERNorth Orelia Drilling Program CommencesIXR9:39amIONICRAREIonicRE Initiates Phase 2 Metallurgical Testwork ProgramJDR9:57amJADAR RESDue Diligence Completed at Khartoum ProjectKIN8:19amKIN MININGExceptional HG Results Upgrade Potential of Cardinia HillKPO9:22amKALINAKALiNA Announces New Site for Double-Plant, 64MW ProjectKYK8:37amKYCKRLIMITKyckr provides additional information relating to contractMAH9:32amMACMAHONPreferred contractor for Dawson South projectMBH10:01amMAGGIEBEERAcquisition and Capital Raising PresentationMBH10:01amMAGGIEBEERAcquisition of Hampers and Gifts and Capital RaisingMBH9:02amMAGGIEBEERTrading HaltMCP10:00amMCPHERSONOn-market takeover offer by Gallin Pty LtdMOH8:23amMOHO RESNew High Grade Gold Zones Identified at East Sampson DamNAB9:38amNAT. BANKAXX: NAB's acquisition of 86 400 not opposedNAG9:02amNAGAMBIETrading HaltNML10:03amMaiden Mineral Resource for Stawell Corridor Gold ProjectNVA10:03amNOVA MINSnow Lake Resources Ltd - UpdateOKU9:37amOKLO RESOklo Delivers Robust Initial JORC ResourceORM9:46amORION METQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportPAA9:06amPHARMAUSTUpdate on Phase IIb Clinical Trial of Monepantel in Pet DogsPEC8:21amPERPET RESCorporate PresentationPSL10:06amPATERSONSBurraga Project UpdatePYG8:54amPAYGROUPTrading haltQRI8:52amQUAL RE IFTrading HaltRAC9:29amRACEONCORace Initiates Extramedullary AML Preclinical StudyRBR8:23amRBR GROUPUpdate re Wentworth Camp PersonnelREE9:44amRARE XREE participates in $10m IPO to maintain interest in KincoraRLG9:33amROOLIFEGRORLG Q3 Revenue up 40% on guidanceRSM8:42amDistribution March 2021SFY9:29amSPDR 50Distribution Announcement March 2021SLF9:32amSPDR PRPDistribution Announcement March 2021SOR8:23amSTRAT ELESOR Self-charging Battery Cells Bent 2000 TimesSRY8:51amSTORYILTDCANCELLATION OF PLACEMENT AND RESIGNATION OF DIRECTORSTN8:31amSATURN METExcellent Results From Infill Drilling at Apollo HillSTO8:21amSANTOSSantos announces FID on the Barossa gas project for DLNGSTW9:37amSPDR 200Distribution Announcement March 2021SUD9:01amSUDAInvestor Presentation March 2021SVM9:38amSOVEREIGNNew High Grade Discovery Expands Rutile ProvinceSYI9:42amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Announcement March 2021SYR8:21amSYRAH RESUpdate on Series 2 Convertible NoteTER9:56amTERRACOMPause in TradingTOE8:24amTORO ENERG$2.125m fundraising and CPA terminatesTOU9:02amTLOUENERGYBoomslang Project Environmental approvalVRC8:22amVOLTAuger Drilling Results Outline Three Gold Anomaly AreasWMX8:21amWILUNAWiluna Development UpdateWZR8:53amWISR LTDWisr Makes Strategic Investment in European Fintech ArborXAM8:50amXANADUMINECorporate Presentation


----------



## barney (30 March 2021)

*30th March 10.06am till after the Close*



AAA5:13pmEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAAU12:14pmANTILLESAntilles Gold to establish second project in CubaADX11:11amADXENERGYUpper Austria Presentation and Prospective Resources UpgradeAGI10:24amAINSWORTHAGI H1 FY21 Investor PresentationAHI4:37pmADVANCEDHITrading HaltAHI3:53pmADVANCEDHIPause in tradingAKP11:17amAUDIOPIXELDigital Speaker Development UpdateATR2:52pmASTRONDonald Mineral Separation Metallurgical Testwork UpdateATU1:38pmAlberta Stakeholder Consultation Process Details ReleasedAUQ2:14pmALARA RESTrading HaltAUQ1:07pmALARA RESPause in TradingBHD1:20pmHORNIGOLDResponse to ASX Appendix 3Y QueryBND5:04pmBETALMBNDSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementCKA12:56pmCOKALCokal's BBM Mine Access Road Repair UnderwayCNI5:19pmCENTURIACenturia Capital No.2 Fund Note Replacement ProspectusCNI5:17pmCENTURIAListed Note Offer Opens to SecurityholdersEDC6:22pmEILDON CAPDistribution DetailsEDC6:21pmEILDON CAPDividend/Distribution - EDCEQR12:41pmEQ RESEQ Resources Commences Drilling at Mt CarbineIVO5:46pmINVIGORGRPAppendix 4C - monthlyKGM12:43pmKNORTHGOLDLindsays Project SettlementKP21:38pmKOREResponse to ASX Price QueryMCR12:53pmMINCOROfficial opening of Cassini Nickel MineMEZ11:00amMERIDIANDividend Reinvestment PlanMTC10:38amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Identified in UGA-15 Drill CoreOPL11:15amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Completes Capital Raise and Launches SPPRCE1:32pmRECCE LTDAnti-Viral Patent Granted in EU for RECCE Anti-InfectivesREF3:13pmREVERSEHalf Year Report and AccountsRUL2:45pmRPMGLOBALSoftware Subscription TCV and ARR UpdateSIX10:24amSPRINTEXAppendix 4D and Half-Year ResultsTER11:14amTERRACOMResponse to ArticleWNB12:26pmWELLNESSAppointment of Voluntary AdministratorXAM11:21amXANADUMINEUpdated Corporate PresentationXTE2:26pmXTEKLTDXTEK signs exclusive distribution agreement for Virolens


----------



## barney (31 March 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 31st March 2021 9.53am*



CodeTimeNameHeading1ST8:58am1ST GROUPInterim CEO AppointmentAGR9:10amAGUIA RESSuspension from Official QuotationAMX8:57amAEROMETREXMetroMap Providing Rapid Analytics - NSW Flood RecoveryAOU9:12amAUROCH MINNEW HIGH-GRADE NICKEL SULPHIDE DRILL INTERCEPTS AT NEPEANARO9:09amASTRO RESBulk Testwork Program Update - Governor Broome SandsBDA9:39amBOD AUSTRecord medicinal cannabis sales achieved during Q3 FY2021BYE9:40amBYRON ENERDebt Refinancing and Drilling Program UpdateCHK9:30amCOHIBACohiba secures 80% ownership of Wee MacGregor tenementsCNW8:52amCIRRUS NETLeading Organisations Extend Managed Services ContractsCYM9:06amCYPRIUMMETCompletion of Paterson Copper Portfolio AcquisitionCZR9:28amCOZIRONRESDrilling to Start in April at Buddadoo Gold ProjectDBI9:05amDALRYMPLEQCA confirms move to Light Handed Regulatory FrameworkDDB9:02amDDBLASTAsset Finance Facility Increased to Continue GrowthDDH9:12amDDH DRILLDDH1 Expands Drill Rig FleetEM28:27amEAGLE MMLExceptional High Grade Results at Oracle RidgeEMN8:21amEUROMNGNSEEMN Closes 1st Tranche of PlacementEVO8:11amEVOLVE EDUEVO applies for trading halt for placement of new sharesEVO7:45amEVOLVE EDUTrading HaltEWC8:17amENERGY WLDEntitlement Offer BookletFFR8:32amFIREFLYFirefly further consolidates strategic footprint at YalgooFLO8:22amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Mar 2021FYI9:46amFYI RESFYI HPA Project NPV Increases to US$1.014BnGCY8:15amGASCOYNEGascoyne Reduces Bank Debt by 45%GNX9:33amGENEXPOWERGNX Reaches Project Document Contractual Close for HydroGRL8:55amGODOLPHINExcellent Intersection from Diamond Drillhole at Lewis PondsGTE8:18amGREAT WESTDrilling Complete at Finlayson, Rig Moves to Golden BullockHRZ9:41amHORIZONSpectacular Drill Results Continue From Crake Gold ProjectHWH9:49amHOUSTONWHLHWH Acquires Specialist AI Company ECHO IQHWH9:48amHOUSTONWHLAppendix 3BHXG8:12amHEXAGONEbony Energy Limited - Compulsory Acquisition NoticeIMA8:15amIMAGE RES102 MT INAUGURAL DREDGE MINING MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATEIMA8:15amIMAGE RESPROJECT MORE UPDATE BOONANARRING AND ATLAS PROJECT AREASIVV8:13amISCS&P500ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIXR9:41amIONICRAREMakuutu Sets Sights on World Standard Compliance for ESGJRL8:39amJINDALEEJindalee increases size of McDermitt Project by 67%KBC8:12amKEYBRIDGEAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - AuditedKLL8:23amKALIUMLAKECommissioning Under Way At Beyondie SOP ProjectKNO9:28amKNOSYSKnosys Completes Acquisition of GreenOrbitKTA8:19amKRAKATOASoil Assays Trigger Stage 1 Drilling at Sugarloaf Cu-AuLCD8:17amLATCONSOLDDrilling underway at Andy Well and GnaweedaLER9:45amLEAF RESOAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportLSR9:33amLODESTARNew High Grade Nickel Sulphide Drill Intercepts at NepeanMAG9:00amMAGMATICDrilling Commences at Rose Hill Gold-Copper TargetMCP8:57amMCPHERSONResponse to Gallin Takeover OfferMCP8:49amMCPHERSONAppointment of CEO and Managing DirectorMEL9:02amMETGASCOATP 2020 Cooper / Eromanga Prospective ResourcesMHK8:12amMETALHAWKAMEC Investor Briefing March 2021MXO8:56amMOTIOAcquisition of Heath & Wellbeing company Medical ChannelNCM8:27amNEWCRESTNCM announces initial Mineral Resource estimate - Red ChrisNSB8:18amNEUROSCIENKey Executive Appointments to Support Clinical StudiesNVA9:18amNOVA MINTrading HaltNZK7:30amNZKSALMONNZK FY21 Results PackONE8:52amONEVIEWGlobal Launch of Cloud Care Experience PlatformOPT9:01amOPTHEAOpthea Receives FDA Waiver for Pediatric Study PlanOPY9:05amOPENPAYSuccessful $67.5m funding package to accelerate OPY growthPAB9:35amPATRYSNew United States patent granted for Patrys' deoxymab assetsPAR8:31amPARA BIOParadigm and Bene Execute New Collaboration AgreementPDI8:16amPREDICTIVENE BANKAN GROWS TO 300M WIDE. HIGH GRADE GOLD FROM SURFACEPET9:36amPHOSLOCKPET Investor Presentation - FY 2020PET9:35amPHOSLOCKPET FY 2020 Results CommentaryPET9:34amPHOSLOCKPET - Appendix 4E and FY 2020 Statutory AccountsPEX9:50amPEEL MNGMay Day Indicated Mineral Resource EstimatePH29:10amPUREHYDROMOU for Waste to Hydrogen Distribution HubQPM9:34amQLDPACIFICShare Purchase Plan Offer DocumentRAC9:19amRACEONCORace Strategic Update March 2021RFR8:16amRAFAELLAStrong Mineralisation from First 2021 Assays at Santa CombaRHY9:12amRHYTHM BIORhythm Retains ISO13485 CertificationRLT8:20amRENERGENQuarterly Activities ReportRLT8:20amRENERGENQuarterly Cashflow ReportRLT8:19amRENERGENTrading statementRXL9:25amROX RESRox to Demerge Nickel and Base Metal AssetsSDI9:02amSDISDI ConsumerOpps virtual investment conference presentationSGC9:20amSACGASCOTrading HaltSGF9:28amSGFLEETSGF LeasePlan Investor PresentationSGF9:28amSGFLEETSGF LeasePLan AnnouncementSHN8:18amSUNSHGOLD6m @ 13.11g/t Au in New Constitution to Super Hans CorridorSMI9:51amMetallurgical Test-work Initiated at Bendigo-Ophir ProjectSOR8:18amSTRAT ELESOR Self-Charging Battery Scaling Demonstrates 14VSRJ8:17amSRJTECHNOSRJ secures first Australian order from WoodsideSRK9:29amSTRIKELithium Energy Limited IPO - Prospectus LodgedSSR8:19amSSR MININGReports Mineral Reserves and Resources for YE 2020ST19:44amSPIRIT TECSpirit Acquires Nexgen RationaleST19:42amSPIRIT TECSpirit Acquires NexgenSTA9:27amSTRANDLINECompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement OfferSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUN7:49amSUNCORPNatural Hazard UpdateSVY9:49amSTAVELYMINMore Wide Intercepts Confirm Cayley Lode ExtensionSW18:26amSWIFTMEDIASwift Sells Health and Wellbeing Business to Motio LimitedSYA9:46amSAYONANovonix Test Authier Potential for Lithium Hydroxide BatteryTIE9:53amTIETTOTrading HaltTSC8:15amTWENTY7 COInitial Assays Confirm High Grade Gold at Mt DimerVDB8:46amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated DistributionVR89:29amVANAD RESSuspension from Official QuotationVVL8:51amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated DistributionWMX8:15amWILUNAHigh-Grade Zones Discovered Under the Headframe at WilunaXST9:22amXSTATETrading HaltZNC9:11amZENITH MINHigh Gold Recoveries - Split Rocks Metallurgical Testwork


----------



## barney (31 March 2021)

*Wednesday 31st March 9.53am till after the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeading4DX4:28pm4DMEDICAL4DMedical raises $6m in strongly supported SPPAAA6:43pmFinal Distribution AnnouncementAJQ3:41pmARMOURNoteholders Approve Amendments to Secured Amortising NotesAKL3:48pmAUCKREESTRAcquisition 16 Kingston St & 60 Federal St - FUSION ProjectAUB1:53pmAUB GROUPCompletion of sale of Altius Group to The Riverside CompanyAVC12:08pmAUCTUS INVSettlement of Pet FundBEM12:22pmBLACKEARTHLarge scale pilot plant demonstrates Outstanding resultsBND6:49pmBETALMBNDSFinal Distribution AnnouncementBNZ1:56pmBENZMININGJanuary 2021 Quarterly Financial and Management ReportsBRV10:28amBIGRIVGOLDUpdate to Plant Design Option Study ResultsBRV9:56amBIGRIVGOLDPause in TradingCDY6:46pmCELLMIDSupplementary ProspectusCDY3:58pmCELLMIDRights Issue Closed with Strong DemandCHC12:35pmCHARTER HGDevelopment Showcase PresentationCIW10:02amCLIME INVMarket UpdateDNK4:03pmDANAKALIDanakali releases 2020 Financial ReportFNT1:01pmFRONTIERSaki Road Access Site InvestigationFPL10:19amFREMONTPETCompletes acquisition of 1,300 Well Natural Gas PortfolioFSA9:59amFSA GROUPCorporate facility updateFUN6:08pmFUNTASTICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGBZ11:13amGBMRESOURCPriority Targets at Yandan Project for 2021 DrillingGPR6:19pmGEO PACWoodlark Gold Project advances - order of the grinding millsGRR6:30pmGRANGEUpdate to Savage River Mineral Resources and Ore ReservesIVV5:34pmISCS&P500REVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTJAN10:44amJANISONPartnership with the OECD Gains Momentum in AUS and ChinaKME2:03pmKIPMCGRATHCompany UpdateMEB12:17pmMEDIBIOLTDMEB Share Purchase Plan Closes Strongly OversubscribedMEB12:12pmMEDIBIOLTDSupplementary ProspectusMMI10:02amMETROMININMining Operations to Recommence at Bauxite Hills MOLI2:36pmOLIVERSResponse to ASX QueryOLI2:29pmOLIVERSOliver's Re-issued Financial Statements HY 2021PFT10:10amPURE FOODSAcquisition of Cashew CreameryPYG2:02pmPAYGROUPAcquires Integrated Workforce SolutionsROG5:12pmRED SKYResponse to ASX Price QuerySKF10:11amSKYFIITrading HaltSKF9:57amSKYFIIPause in TradingSKY9:53amSKYMETALSHigh Grade Gold at Hume & Caledonian TargetsSMG1:47pmSOONMININGPreliminary Final ReportSUV10:03amSUVOSTRATSuvo signs MOU with Tier 1 Ceramic ProducerSVL10:05amSILVERMINECompletion of Sale of Webbs and Conrad ProjectsTCF3:50pm360EI FUNDInvestment Update & Earnings GuidanceTMT10:02amTECHMETALSTMT - StockPal Mines Unearthed Webinar PresentationTMZ10:07amTHOMSONRESWebbs & Conrad Silver Projects Acquisition CompletedWEC12:45pmWHITE ENERSale of Mountainside Coal Company


----------



## barney (1 April 2021)

*Thursday Morning  1st April 2021 10.10am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACF8:57amACROWNew Record of Secured Hire Contract WinACU8:23amACUMENTISAcquisition of Saunders & Pitt CompletesAFP7:30amAFT PHARMAFT updates earnings guidanceAHI9:31amADVANCEDHISuspension from Official QuotationAMP7:30amAMPAMP CEO changeARV9:09amARTEMISMore Impressive Assay Results Carlow Castle Q1 2021 DrillingAUR8:51amAURISMINESams Creek Gold Project Acquisition ExtensionBDI8:49amBLINA MProspectusBHL9:49amBOYUANSuspension from Official QuotationBLD8:00amBORAL LTDSale of USG Boral and intended on-market buy-backBRK8:24amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Drilling Rig SecuredCAU9:41amCRONOSLaunch of FCTR CBD performance rangeCCL9:13amCC AMATILScheme of Arrangement - CCEP ElectionCDA8:23amCODANAcquisition presentationCDA8:23amCODANAcquisition AnnouncementCMM9:27amCAPMETALSQuarterly Activities ReportCRB8:53amCARBINECarbine to acquire the Muchea West Silica Sand ProjectCVN8:23amCARNARVONBuffalo Advancing To DrillingDEM8:39amDEMEM LTDDe.mem Completes Capic AcquisitionDOU8:34amDOUUGHDouugh granted licence for wealth mgmt services in the USEP110:08amEPFINACLTDTGP: Close of Takeover Offer for EP1ESS8:19amESSENMETALGold focussed drilling commencesEVO8:09amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces successful completion of PlacementFFG9:27amFATFISHSupplemental Commentary to 2020 Full Year ResultsFLC8:24amFLUENCEFluence Announces Key Orders In China and SE AsiaFPL10:00amFREMONTPETMHP production now exceeding 2,040 BOE per dayGMR9:21amGOLDEN RIMGMR commences drilling on high grade Diabatou Gold ShootGO29:20amGO2PEOPLETrading HaltID88:25amIDENTITIIIdentitii Renews Contract with HSBC for Three YearsIMR8:49amIMRICORImricor Enters into Distribution Agreement with RGCHIXR9:15amIONICRAREMakuutu Phase 3 Drilling UpdateKPT9:54amKANGISLANDPause in TradingLCL8:41amLOS CERROSTrading HaltMBH9:24amMAGGIEBEERSuccessful Completion of Placement and Institutional OfferMIO8:28amMACARTHURMMacarthur terminates Letter of Intent with Timeless CapitalMQG9:52amMACQ GROUPMacquarie responds to APRA announcementMRC8:21amMIN.COMMOD2020 Full Year Audited ResultsNAG9:17amNAGAMBIE$2.6 Million Convertible Notes RaisingNPM8:51amNEWPEAKCap Burn Gold Project UpdateOGC8:20amOCEANAGOLDWaihi District Martha Underground NI43-101 Technical ReportOGC8:19amOCEANAGOLDAnnual Information FormOGC8:19amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Waihi JORC Table 1 & Material SummaryOGC8:19amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Provides Annual Resource and Reserve StatementPEX9:50amPEEL MNGMORE HIGH-GRADE COPPER HITS AT WIRLONGPME9:36amPROMEDICUSOn market share buy-backPTG9:37amPROPTECHPTG Finalises Acquisition of H1 From Harcourts InternationalPTR10:10amPETRATHERMMabel Creek Project - Drilling Operations UnderwayPUR9:04amPURSUITMIN$8.25 million Placement to fund PGE-Ni-Cu ProjectsQPM8:21amQLDPACIFICMOU for Additional Ore SupplyQPM8:20amQLDPACIFICBoard, Management and DFS AppointmentsQRI9:16amQUAL RE IFCompletion of Private PlacementRCE9:30amRECCE LTDPositive Sinusitis Data Against InfectionRCP9:28amREDBANKRedbank Copper Granted Seven Tenements in McArthur Basin NTRHP8:23amRHIPE LTDRHP acquires cyber security specialist, emt DistributionRNU9:25amRENASCORMajor Capacity Upgrade for SiviourS328:32amSOUTH32South Africa Energy Coal Divestment UpdateSCI9:39amSILVERCITYTrading HaltSKS8:24amSKS TECHSKS Completes Apec AcquisitionSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEStrike moves to integrate gas, manufacturing & renewablesSWT9:31amSWTZDIVGROFinal Distribution for quarter ending 31 March 2021TNK9:40amTHINK CHILTrading HaltUBN9:10amURBANISELarge Middle East Customer WinVIS9:04amVDSMALLCAPUpdated estimated distributionVMY9:33amVIMY RESInclusion in North Shore Global Uranium ETFVR89:40amVANAD RESReinstatement to Official QuotationVR89:40amVANAD RESAcquisition of ESG processing technology and Capital RaiseVTH9:09amVITALHARVBinding Roc Offer ReceivedVVL9:07amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated DistributionWEB9:47amWEBJETWEBJET SUCCESSFULLY PRICES AUD250 MILLION CONVERTIBLE NOTESZNO8:56amZOONOGROUPZoono Company Update


----------



## barney (6 April 2021)

*Tuesday Morning 6th April 10.02am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingCGB10:02amCANNGLOBALWESTERN SYDNEY UNIVERSITY TO UNDERTAKE CLINICAL TRIALS2BE9:28amTUBITrading Halt88E8:23am88 ENERGYOperations UpdateAGE9:33amProjects and Market Update - 6 April 2021AGR9:32amAGUIA RESReinstatement to Official QuotationAGR9:32amAGUIA RESAguia Successfully Completes $4M Private PlacementAMT9:08amALLEGRASuccessful pilot animal studyAOA8:41amAUSMONDisposal of subsidiary with tenementAON9:17amAPOLLO MINDrilling Commences At Large Scale Kroussou ProjectAQZ9:02amAAVIATIONMaterial Contract RenewalARX9:00amAROA BIOAroa secures FDA clearance for new productASN9:04amANSON RESAnson Significantly Increases Paradox Exploration TargetASO9:42amASTONMINTrading HaltAUZ8:43amAUST MINESGeophysical survey commenced at Flemington ProjectBIL8:05amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTBML8:21amBOABMETALSInterim Mineral Resource EstimateCAI8:15amCALIDUSRESCALIDUS EXECUTES $110 MILLION DEBT FINANCINGCAV9:09amCARNAVALEUp to 3.45g/t 4PGE in rock chips from Barracuda ProjectCCG8:28amCOMMS GRPStrategic acquisition and upgrade to financial guidanceCHZ9:08amCHESSERFinal Area D results from 20,000m drill programCIA8:19amCHAMP IRONClosing of KAMI AcquisitionCLB9:54amCANDY CLUBTrading HaltCM89:48amCROWDSuspension from official quotationCNU7:30amCHORUSChorus reduces indicative Maximum Allowable Revenue rangeCOE9:08amCOOPEROperational and Financial UpdateCPT8:25amCIPHERPTSuccessful Completion of Brace168 AcquisitionCRS8:19amCAPRICEAPPOINTMENT OF EXPERIENCED MANAGING DIRECTORCWY8:22amCLEANAWAYSuez Australia Recycling and Recovery BusinessCXO9:28amCORE EXPBattery Grade Lithium Hydroxide from Finniss ProjectDRE8:54amDREDNOUGHTTrading HaltDTM8:44amDARTMINStrong Gold Mineralisation Intersected at RushworthDXS9:18amDEXUSSale of 10 Eagle Street BrisbaneEMP10:01amEMPERORPause in TradingENR8:18amENCOUNTERMajor Diamond Drill Program Underway in Paterson ProvinceEX18:21amEXOPHARMPositive PLEXOVAL II Phase 1 Clinical Trial ResultsFCL9:15amFINEOSAmerican Public Life sign deal with FINEOSFRB8:14amFIREBIRDManganese Mine to Market Strategy PresentationFSG9:37amFIELD SOLUFSG to Launch 4G and 5G MVNO via OptusFWD8:18amFLEETWOODAppointment of new Chief Executive OfficerFYI9:20amFYI RESTrading HaltGED8:14amGOLD DEEPDrilling to Commence Historical Nosib Copper-Vanadium MineGIB9:39amGIBBRIVERPhase 3 Drilling Expands Gold Discovery at Edjudina WAGSM8:18amGOLDENSTATYule Exploration and Drilling UpdateGSN9:37amGREATSOUTHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BICG8:20amINCA MINLSInca Doubles Footprint in East Tennant IOCG Region - NTIPL8:57amINCITEC PVWaggaman Ammonia Plant UpdateIVV8:06amISCS&P500FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIXR9:36amIONICRARETrading HaltKP28:32amKORENon-Binding MoU for Financing of KolaLCL9:55amLOS CERROSTesorito Gold porphyry drilling delivers 582m @ 0.94g/t goldLOM8:47amLUCAPA100 Plus Carat Diamond Recovered at LuloLPD8:20amLEPIDICOLithium Carbonate Process DevelopedLV19:38amLIVEVLIMLV1 Commences Distribution on Amazon Australia MarketplaceMCP9:45amMCPHERSONReplacement Bidder's StatementMCP9:45amMCPHERSONSupplementary Bidder's StatementMEU8:22amMARMOTANew gold anomaliesMRC8:19amMIN.COMMODMRC and GMA Finalise Garnet Offtake AgreementsMRQ9:20amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse Aircore Drilling Visual ResultsMSR8:20amMANASRESAuger Results to 1.86g/t Gold at MbengueNOX8:32amNOXOPHARMVeyonda Patent Lodged for Major Septic Shock OpportunityNWH9:14amNRWHOLDLTDPrimero receives Letter of Intent for Savannah restartODM8:25amODINAcquisition of Grasmere Copper DepositOEX8:21amOILEX LTDUpdate on Cambay SettlementPAA9:48amPHARMAUSTPause in TradingPAN8:19amPANORAMICRestart of Savannah Nickel OperationPEN8:23amPENINSULAUranium Book to deliver US$8-9M Net Cash Margin in CY22PGM9:22amPLATINASale of 6m Major Precious Metals shares to fund gold growthPH29:17amPUREHYDROPH2 joins Synergen to produce Hydrogen & Carbon ProductsPRN9:06amPERENTIPerenti receives LOI for the Savannah Nickel ProjectPUA9:16amPEAKMINLTDMagmatic copper sulphides intersected at Lady AlmaPVE8:41amPO VALLEYEnvironmental Approval for Selva and Teodorico Gas FieldsRBR8:18amRBR GROUPMozambique Activities UpdateRCR8:23amRINCONRESLaverton Gold Project - Exploration UpdateRDN8:27amRAIDEN RESAirborne magnetic survey underway at Arrow ProjectREE8:19amRARE XMajor new drilling program to commence at Cummins RangeRGI9:45amROTOGRORotoGro secures new Australian PatentRGI9:44amROTOGROReinstatement to Official QuotationRGI9:44amROTOGROUpdate on proposed majority interest acquisition of 420IncRLT8:12amRENERGENCompletion of the fifth major milestoneRPG9:52amRAPTISReinstatement to Official QuotationRRL8:19amREGISBen Hur Maiden Ore Reserve Within Updated Mineral ResourceRZI8:25amRAIZINVESTMarch 2021 - Key MetricsSGC9:34amSACGASCOBorba and Production UpdateSTA8:24amSTRANDLINESettlement of Senior Secured US$60M Bond FinancingSTK9:12amSTRICKLANDTrading HaltSTX9:07amSTRIKE ENETrading HaltSYA8:43amSAYONASayona Advances Exploration Activity in Canada & AustraliaTAR9:25amTARUGAMINRC Drilling Commences at Mt Craig Copper ProjectTGM9:25amTHETATrading HaltTIE9:21amTIETTOTietto PFS Forecasts 200,000oz in First Year of ProductionTNK9:52amTHINK CHILTNK Further revised indicative proposal from Busy BeesTOE8:21amTORO ENERGToro Commences Uranium and Vanadium Scoping StudyTTB8:39amTOTALBRAINTotal Brain Receives US $1.05 Million in Government FundingTTT9:01amTITOMICTitomic & Neos to Manufacture Invar36 Faceplates in the UKTYR8:30amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 55 - Week Ended 2 April 2021VAR8:15amVARISCANNew Exploration Targets uncovered with Acquired Drill DataVBN9:19amVGLAGGBNDHFinal Distributions AnnouncementsVKA9:57amVIKINGMINEVIKING OBTAINS LICENCE TO TAKE WATER FOR FIRST HIT PROJECTVRC8:18amVOLTProgress of Proposed European Graphite Business AcquisitionVVL9:15amVDGLOBVALUFinal Distributions AnnouncementsWGO9:30amWARREGOTrading HaltXF19:47amXREFQ3 Update & Appendix 4C - Revenue up 36% while costs flatXST9:35amXSTATEXstate Resources Operations Update


----------



## barney (6 April 2021)

*Tuesday 6th April 10.02am till Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingBNO12:58pmBIONOMICSResults of Entitlement Offer and Concurrent PlacementCGO10:35amCPT GLOBALCEO Succession PlanCHK10:05amCOHIBARetraction of Prior Releases - Wee MacGregor ProjectCRO11:28amCIRRALTOStrategic Loan Funding ArrangementEMP10:25amEMPERORTrading HaltFAU2:23pmFIRST AUExtension of Rights Issue Closing DateIOU10:12amIOUPAYPartnership with Leading Smart Terminal Operator MYP1MEA4:07pmMCGRATHMcGrath Expands Oxygen Home Loans businessMEU3:39pmMARMOTANew gold anomalies - Accelerated Discovery InitiativeNVA10:17amNOVA MINRequest for Voluntary SuspensionOPL4:08pmOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Capital Raising Completed & Cleansing NoticePAA10:38amPHARMAUSTTrading HaltPUR4:08pmPURSUITMINWarrior Exploration expediated MLEM and SamplingRTR1:03pmRUMBLETrading HaltRTR12:21pmRUMBLEPause in TradingSGF10:20amSGFLEETReinstatement to Official QuotationSKF10:55amSKYFIISkyfii Investor Presentation - Capital Raise & AcquisitionSKF10:36amSKYFIISuccessful Capital Raise and Acquisition of CrowdVisionSKN11:58amSKNELEMENTSKN secures $20 million funding facilitySKN11:53amSKNELEMENTSKN Capital Raising UpdateTZL10:36amTZ LIMITEDAcquisition of Couriers Please Aust Parcel Locker Network


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

*Wednesday Morning 7th April 2021. 9.55am*



CodeTimeNameHeading14D9:44am1414DEGREEAurora Project UpdateAON9:16amAPOLLO MINTrading HaltAUT8:21amAUTECODiscovery of more high-grade goldAZI8:20amALTAZINCStandout Maiden Drill Results at PonenteAZS9:16amAZURE MINSAndover Continues to Grow with VC-23 Ni-Cu MineralisationAZY8:22amANTIPA MINHigh-Grade Gold Intersected at Minyari & WACA DepositsBDA9:11amBOD AUSTBod secures first binding purchase order for US marketBLZ8:36amBLAZE INTSouthwest Nickel Project UpdateBSM8:52amBASSMETALSAgreement to Develop Specialty Carbon Composite TechnologyBYH8:21amBRYAH RESBryah to Commence Major Drilling CampaignCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOExploration to resume at Mt Oxide - new targets identifiedCNJ9:27amCONICO LTDTrading HaltCOS8:43amCOSOLCOSOL awarded $8.5m extension to Defence ERP ProgramCUL9:22amCULLEN RESTrading HaltCZL9:18amCONS ZINCPlomosas Plant Commissioning UpdateCZR9:33amCOZIRONRESMining Lease Application Lodged for Robe Mesa Iron OreDDB8:47amDDBLASTDynamic Expands Drill Rig FleetDDD8:21am3D RESAdelong Gold Project ProgressDRE8:54amDREDNOUGHTOption/JV Agreement Signed With Global Base Metal MinerDRO8:22amDRONE$1.1m Government Customer ContractEM19:29amEMERGEGAMMTN Arena adds 225,000 subscribers since mid-2020 launchEML8:22amEMLPAYMENTEML Acquires Sentenial Ltd & enters the Open Banking MarketEXR8:35amELIXIR NRGNomgon Power Project Initial Contingent Resources BookingFAU9:23amFIRST AUEarly Drill Results Positive at SnowstormFIJ9:49amFIJI KAVAFiji Kava to be Ranged in Chemist WarehouseFTZ8:19amFERTOZRights Issue ResultsHRZ9:25amHORIZONA$7 Million Royalty Divestment CompleteIMM8:28amIMMUTEPImmutep announces European Patent Grant for LAG525IMU9:23amIMUGENEFinal Highest Dose in Phase 1 Clinical Trial of PD-VAXXIPD8:21amIMPEDIMEDOption Exercise and Preliminary Q3 FY21 Cashflow ResultsJAY9:41amJAYRIDEMarket UpdateJRL9:08amJINDALEETrading HaltJRV9:06amJERVOISAusenco Retained for SMP Refinery Restart BFSK2F8:21amK2FLYTDQ3 FY21 Flash Financials UpdateKIN8:19amKIN MININGQuarterly Activities ReportMDC8:23amMEDLABIntention to Grant EU Notice NanoCelleMEI9:02amMETEORIC2021 Palm Springs Field Season Commences & Juruena UpdateMXC9:34amMGC PHARMAMXC COMPLETES FIRST ARTEMIC ORDER, MARCH QTR RECORD REVENUENAE9:29amNEW AGENAE Completes Research Review on NZ Gold ProjectsNET8:26amNETLINKZInvestor Presentation UpdateNVA9:55amNOVA MINReinstatement to Official QuotationNVA9:55amNOVA MINGlobal Resource at Korbel Main Grows to 4.7Moz GoldPAA9:41amPHARMAUSTLeiden Testing Indicates MPL SARS-CoV-2 Antiviral ActivityPRL8:20amPROVINCELandholding Increased by 864km2 in the Gascoyne RegionPRU8:20amPERSEUSExploration Success for Perseus in Cote d'IvoireQVE9:45amQVEQUITIESMarch Quarter 2021 Interim Dividend Key DatesRMS8:20amRAMELIUSProduction Update March 2021 QuarterSBR8:19amSABRE RESScoping Study Commenced on Sherlock Bay Nickel ProjectSCI9:34amSILVERCITYProposed issue of Securities - SCISCI9:33amSILVERCITYTransformational WA High Grade Gold Project AcquisitionSGQ9:18amST GEORGEUpdate - Mt Alexander Nickel-Copper Sulphide ProjectSTA8:22amSTRANDLINERetail Entitlement Booklet DespatchedTNR9:26amTORIANMt Stirling Gold System Strike Now Exceeds 1kmVGI8:21amVGI PRTNRSAppointment of Jonathan Howie as Chief Executive OfficerVTH9:29amVITALHARVRoc offer update and further revised MAFM proposal


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

*Wednesday 7th April 9.55am till the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAJJ9:59amASIAN AMERAAMG PARTNERS FOR FIRST STANDALONE LIVER CENTRE IN HAINANANR10:34amANATARA LSMarket UpdateAQZ11:27amAAVIATIONBHP Iron Ore Contract ExtensionAUQ3:02pmALARA RESReinstatement to Official QuotationAUQ3:01pmALARA RESProject UpdateBBX10:25amBBXMINERALExploration UpdateBSM12:32pmBASSMETALSFurther information re Research AgreementBSM11:21amBASSMETALSPause in TradingCYQ10:27amCYCLIQCYQ to raise up to $4.6MDTZ10:13amDOTZ NANODTZ Completes Clinical Trial and Submits FDA EUA ApplicationECT10:52amENVIRON$3.5M Capital Raising and appointment of Corporate AdvisorGO210:27amGO2PEOPLEThe GO2 People Acquires Skill Hire AustraliaIXR11:17amIONICRAREIonicRE signs MOU with CHINALCOJAT12:02pmJATCORPChinese Approval of First Cosmetic ProductNVA10:40amNOVA MINNova 4.7Moz Resource Upgrade PresentationNVA9:55amNOVA MINReinstatement to Official QuotationNVA9:55amNOVA MINGlobal Resource at Korbel Main Grows to 4.7Moz GoldPNN10:13amPEPINNINIHillside Acquisition Successfully CompletedRCE10:09amRECCE LTDPositive Sinusitis Patient Update - Special Access SchemeRDF3:11pmREDFLEXFederal Court orders convening of Scheme MeetingSIV4:04pmSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - Update on proceedings brought by ASICSMN10:15amSTRUCT MONFurther Material Progress to Pivotal STC ApprovalUBI3:26pmUNI BIOSENTrading HaltUBI2:27pmUNI BIOSENPause in TradingYPB3:20pmYPB GROUPProspectus


----------



## barney (8 April 2021)

*Thursday Morning 8th April 2021 9.48am*



CodeTimeNameHeading2BE9:31amTUBISuspension from Official QuotationALY8:36amALCHEMYRESAGGRESSIVE DRILL PROGRAM FOR KARONIEAMI8:48amAURELIAFederation project proceeds to Feasibility StudyAO18:26amASSETOWLAppointment of CEO and Changes to Company BoardAPC9:30amAUSPOTASHSBM Acquires 70% Interest in Lake Wells Gold ProjectASO9:24amASTONMIN0.5m at 4,060 g/t Au intersected at Edleston Gold ProjectATR8:54amASTRONDonald Mineral Sands Project Premium Zircon Test ResultsBEM9:32amBLACKEARTHTrading HaltBIL8:23amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTBPM8:58amBPM MINSanty Gold Project GrantedCLB9:36amCANDY CLUBSuspension from Official QuotationCVV8:47amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositDEG9:18amDEGREYDepth and strike extensions at FalconDOU9:32amDOUUGHDouugh continues to build strong momentum - Q3FY21 updateDRE8:32amDREDNOUGHTTrading HaltDRE8:27amDREDNOUGHTEarly Exercise of Options and Extension of Convertible NotesDXB9:20amDIMERIXQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportEVS8:29amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Delivers Record Quarter, $2.1m in ARRFYI9:30amFYI RESFYI HPA Project NPV Increases to US$1.014BnFYI9:30amFYI RESUpdate to FYI HPA Project & NPV IncreaseGED8:24amGOLD DEEPHigher Gold Grade Tuckers Hill & Drilling Approvals ProgressICT9:19amICOLLEGEQtr Cashflow Report - record financial performanceIMM7:52amIMMUTEPImmutep achieves Fast Track designation for Efti from US FDAIPD8:28amIMPEDIMEDSOZO Clinical Utility in Heart Failure PublishedKP29:27amKORETrading HaltKRM8:29amKINGSROSERegional Exploration Commences at the Way Linggo ProjectKZR9:40amKALAMAZOOCommencement of drilling at South Muckleford Gold ProjectLRS8:44amLATRESNoombenberry Exploration UpdateMAT9:43amMATSA RESInitial High Grade Resource at Devon Lake Carey Gold ProjectMCP8:35amMCPHERSONTarget's StatementMGV8:27amMUSGRAVENew Big Sky target extends high-grade gold anomalyMXR9:44amMAXIMUSTrading HaltNNG8:25amNEXION GRONEXION Group to acquire Blue Sky TelecomNWC8:27amNEWWORLDRAntler Intercept of 25.4m at 5.2% Cu-EquivalentPAA8:25amPHARMAUSTPharmAust Receives $750k R&D Tax Incentive RefundPEC8:29amPERPET RESPerpetual Resources Applies for Mining Lease at BeharraQEM9:09amQEMLIMITEDQEM Advances Green Hydrogen StrategyRAP9:18amRESAPPTrading HaltRCB8:46amRUSCRPBETFFinal Distribution March 2021RDV8:40amRUS DIVFinal Distribution March 2021RES9:48amRES GENERASX Listing Rule 10.1 Waiver ApprovalRGB8:42amRUSGOVBETFFinal Distribution March 2021SCA9:46amSCTR1&2Annual General Meeting - Address to SecurityholdersSCG9:34amSCENTREAnnual General Meeting - Address to SecurityholdersSCN9:17amSCORPIONPGE-Ni-Cu Targets Identified at Pharos ProjectSCW9:45amSCENTRE T1Annual General Meeting - Address to SecurityholdersSI68:25amSIXSIG METStrategic Advisor AppointedSKY9:05amSKYMETALSHigh Grade Copper at Iron Duke - Drilling ImminentTGM8:39amTHETAInitial Maiden Underground Mining Reserve 419,000 oz GoldTIE9:08amTIETTOTietto Hits 180.86g/t Au within 7m @ 51.56g/t Au at AG SouthTSC9:48amTWENTY7 COExceptional assays at Mt DimerTTI8:48amTRAFFICAwarded $1.3m Electronic Signage ContractsVTH9:31amVITALHARVRoc increases proposal to $1.16VTI8:29amVISIONTECHVisioneering Completes Oversubscribed Security Purchase PlanWML9:25amWOOMERATrading HaltWSA8:30amWEST AREASMarch Quarter Preliminary Production ResultsWSR9:22amWESTAR RESMaiden Drill Program Completed at Coolaloo


----------



## barney (9 April 2021)

Missed my regular Site update for yesterday so copy of another site unedited 

*Thursday 8th April 9.48am till late


*


----------



## barney (9 April 2021)

*Friday Morning 9th April 2021  9.57am*



CodeTimeNameHeading4CE9:34amFORCECOMOman Block 4 Exploration License UpdateADO9:33amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Joins $130M Future Battery Industries CRCAIZ7:31amAIR N.Z.Air NZ updates on capital raise and crown loanAON9:46amAPOLLO MIN$3.25 million placement to fund Kroussou Project explorationAPC9:17amAUSPOTASHMassive Nickel Sulphide Targets Identified at Laverton DownsAUC9:56amWoodanilling drilling intersects Cu-Ag-Au mineralisationAWJ9:54amAURICMINFurther High Grade Results & Broad Gold Intercepts at MundaBAT8:18amBATTMINAlteration mapping identifies new copper & gold targetsBFC9:56amBEST GLOBLactoferrin Expansion Project UpdateBYH9:41amBRYAH RESBryah Drilling Campaign UnderwayCNJ9:49amCONICO LTDPlacement CompletionCUL9:28amCULLEN RESPlacement raises $1.48mCYG8:23amCOVENTRYAcquisition of Fluid Power ServicesDDD9:07am3D RESUpdate on Cosmo Gold ASX ListingDEM8:42amDEMEM LTDTrading UpdateEOS8:21amELEC OPTICGuide Star LaserERD7:31amEROADEROAD signs Australian Enterprise CustomerFFG9:37amFATFISHFFG Subsidiary Abelco's Esports Spinoff raises A$8.4mFFR8:22amFIREFLYStrong results from surface grade control drillingFZO8:22amFAMILYZONESubstantial growth in contracts sold achieved in the QuarterGMD8:22amGEN MINSSignificant Shallow Gold Zone Discovered at Puzzle NorthHMX9:57amHAMMERMount Isa East JV UpdateINF9:17amINF LITHITrading HaltKZA8:23amKAZIAKazia presents PK data for paxalisib at AACR meetingMEY8:21amMARENICAAirborne EM Survey CommencesMR19:07amMONTEMMontem welcomes Alberta Government coal policy reviewMSG9:50amMCSSERVICEContract For Perron CentresNGS9:10amNGSLTDNGS Secures Rights to Trademark in ChinaNOV9:28amNOVATTIRipple partnership live to PhilippinesOEL9:43amOTTOENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryOPL9:29amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Completes Unmarketable Share BuybackPGM9:55amPLATINATrading HaltPNM9:30amPACIFICNMLMarket Update - Solomon Islands Nickel ProjectsRNU9:20amRENASCORDrilling Results Extend Gold Mineralisation at SoyuzSGF9:00amSGFLEETRetail Offer Booklet Dispatch and Ineligible Holders LetterSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber Enters Pre-FEEDTRN9:21amTORRENSEL7331 Paves the Way for Gold Drilling at Northwood HillUBI8:41amUNI BIOSENUBI signs global supply agreement for new technologyUBI8:40amUNI BIOSENUBI signs exclusive agreement for cancer biosensorWJA9:04amWAMEJAScheme of Arrangement- Amendment to SIAWKT9:22amWALKABOUTTrading Halt


----------



## barney (9 April 2021)

*Friday 9th April 9.57am till after the Close*



CodeTimeNameHeadingBRU3:28pmBURUENERGYUngani Oilfield Production and SalesCPN1:06pmCASPINResponse to ASX Price & Volume QueryCVV10:05amCARAVELMINExploration Update - Toolbrunup ProjectELT11:34amElementos Operations UpdateEMR10:17amEMERALDOkvau Gold Project On Track For Commissioning 2Q21ESR12:10pmESTRELLA RCarr Boyd Exploration UpdateGGG10:18amGREENLANDGreenland Election OutcomeGOO10:17amGOOROOHR SaaS Product Ready for CommercialisationHCH10:10amHOT CHILISecond Large Copper Porphyry System ConfirmedKP212:11pmKOREResults of Proposed FundraiseLBY11:36amLAYBUY GHLInvestor Presentation - BNPL ShareCafe WebinarLSR10:42amLODESTARJubilee Well Acquisition - Along Strike from Sunrise DamMFG11:17amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - March 2021MLS4:41pmMETALS AUSCompletion of Acquisition of Nepean South Nickel ProjectMXC10:12amMGC PHARMAINVESTOR PRESENTATIONNMT12:48pmNEOMETALSMt Edwards - High Grade Palladium in Nickel ConcentratePRN10:36amPERENTIPerenti confirms receipt of $80 millionPTM4:07pmPLAT MGMTFunds Under Management - MarchROG10:12amRED SKYRed Sky Energy Summary of Potential Current ResourcesSCU12:16pmSTEMCELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWPP1:26pmWPP AUNZTrading Update and Scheme Update


----------



## barney (12 April 2021)

*Monday 12th April 9.57am*



CodeTimeNameHeading3PL8:17am3PLEARNING3PL enters into agreement to acquire Blake eLearning3PL8:16am3PLEARNINGResignation of Managing Director & Chief Executive Officer8CO9:24am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4C and Activity ReportA4N9:44amALPHA HPAMoU with global materials company Saint GobainABX9:38amAUSBAUXITEABX Alcore Dross ResultsADO8:59amANTEO TECHTest Platform and COVID-19 Test receive CE Mark approvalAHQ8:47amALLEGIANCECorrection - Golden Energy and Resources Acq Strategic StakeAHQ8:28amALLEGIANCEGlobal Energy and Resources Ltd Acquires Strategic StakeAV18:15amADVERITASRapidly Growing Freemium and Paying SubscribersAVR9:04amANTERISExpanded Funding PackageAVZ8:13amAVZ MINSAVZ Achieves further Excellent Drill Results Manono ProjectAXE8:47amARCHER MATSale of all mineral tenementsAZY8:13amANTIPA MINExpanded $24.5M Citadel Project Exploration ProgrammeBAS9:18amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - March 2021BC88:14amBLACK CAT6m @ 75.57g/t Au from 49m at Fingals Mining CentreBEM9:22amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth closes heavily oversubscribed placementCI18:31amCREDITLCI1 Expands Buy Now Pay Later to the Green Energy MarketCIP8:57amCEN I REIT$27m Arndell Park Distribution Centre AcquisitionCOD8:15amCODAMINLTDElizabeth Creek Copper Project Joint Venture Phase CommencesCOE9:03amCOOPERTransition Agreement ExtensionCPV8:43amCLEARVUEJapanese Greenhouse Leader appointed as DistributorCTP9:46amCENT PETRLRange Pilot Update - Range-6 SpudsCV18:38amCV CHECKCV1 Flash UpdateCZL9:51amCONS ZINCZinc concentrate benchmark treatment charge reduced by 47%DRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTProposed issue of Securities - DREDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTKimberley Programs Funded Following Oversubscribed PlacementELT9:02amAppointment of CEOEMT9:15amEMETALSExploration UpdateFFG9:23amFATFISHFFG Acquires Key Lending LicenseG889:02amMILERC drilling underway at Golden Mile's Wanghi prospectGAL8:17amGALILEOSignificant Fraser Range Nickel Target ConfirmedGWR8:13amGWR GROUPWiluna West Gold Project JORC 2012 Gold Resource UpdateGXY8:14amGALAXY RESMarch 2021 Quarterly Results Conference CallHMY7:30amHARMONEYHMY 3Q21 Trading UpdateHT89:29amHARRISHarris Technology breaks another quarterly sale recordICG9:04amINCA MINLSMore on Large-scale IOCG Targets at Frewena Frontier, NTID88:33amIDENTITIIx15ventures Invests $1 Million in Identitii Sub, PaybleIMU8:41amIMUGENEImugene Oncolytic Virus Presentation at AACR 2021 MeetingIMU8:37amIMUGENEImugene HER-Vaxx Presentation at AACR 2021 MeetingJDR9:12amJADAR RESTierra Blanca Silver-Zinc-Lead Project Exploration UpdateJHL9:44amJAYEXJHL sub obtains Cultivation Licence for Medical MarijuanaM2R8:14amMIRAMARGidji Drilling Extends Runway and Hits Visible GoldM7T9:29amMACH7Q3 Business Update - Strong Cash Receipts and Operating CashM7T9:24amMACH7Appendix 4C - quarterlyMAI9:01amMAINSTREAMTrading HaltMHK9:31amMETALHAWKStage 2 Aircore Drilling Commences at Kanowna EastMRC9:32amMIN.COMMODTrading HaltMXR9:54amMAXIMUSProposed issue of Securities - MXRMXR9:54amMAXIMUSPlacement to Accelerate Nickel and Gold ExplorationNAE9:17amNEW AGEAeromagnetic Survey Commences on Pilbara Gold Projects WANCZ8:17amNEWCENTURNCZ hits 9.5m at 48.6% PbEq inc 425g/t Ag at Silver KingNES9:21amNELSON RESNelson Drilling Identifies Gold Bearing System at WoodlineOZM9:17amOZAURUMAdditional High-Grade Gold Intercepts Incl 14m at 3.89g/t AuPIL8:15amPEPPERMINTAgr with leading Filipino micro financial services groupPLT8:18amPLENTI GRPPlenti delivers exceptional quarterly growthPNR9:15amPANTOROPantoro Completes Sole Expenditure Period at NorsemanPPK9:20amPPK GROUPLi-S Energy Completes A$20 Million Pre-IPO Capital RaisePRM8:41amPROMINENCEProminence Energy NL Company UpdatePRN9:16amPERENTIPerenti awarded new A$235m at Geita ComplexPYR8:18amPAYRIGHTPayright delivers record month and record quarterRAP8:58amRESAPPResApp secures firm commitments to raise $5.5 millionRCR8:16amRINCONRESChief Executive Officer AppointmentRFR9:16amRAFAELLATrading HaltRLT8:16amRENERGENLandmark Phase 2 Helium contract signedRMX9:03amREDMOUNTFollow up drilling to test IP anomalies at Mt MaitlandRXL9:19amROX RESRox Earns Interests in Youanmi Regional Joint VenturesSCI9:00amSILVERCITYRock Assays up to 1,100 g/t Gold at Austin ProjectSDV9:18amSCIDEVQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CSHH8:14amSHREE MINExciting gold anomalies identified at Turondale ProjectSHN8:15amSUNSHGOLDHigh-Grade Extensions to Big Hans Include 4m @ 11.53 g/t AuSIH9:25amSIHAYOFinal Results Hutabargot DrillingSKF9:06amSKYFIISkyfii Share Purchase Plan BookletSLZ8:55amSULTANSilver Mineralisation Intersected at Tucklan ProjectSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait CEO to step downSNZ7:30amSUMMERSET1Q21 Metrics - Sales of Occupation RightsSTK9:31amSTRICKLANDFurther Management and Board AppointmentsSTK9:31amSTRICKLANDReinstatement to Official QuotationSTK9:30amSTRICKLANDFully Underwritten $5.05 Million Pro-Rata Rights IssueSTO9:33amSANTOSGrowth projects incentive for CEOSWF8:17amSELFWEALTHQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportTD19:57amTALI DIGITimes Group partnership goes live to Indian Consumer MarketTG19:29amTECHGENVTEM Survey Commences at Blue Rock ValleyTGM9:09amTHETATrading HaltTI18:38amTOMBADORExecution of Port and Trucking ContractsTNR9:39amTORIANSignificant Gold Results from Surface at Mt StirlingTRN9:38amTORRENSElizabeth Creek Copper Project Joint Venture CommencesTRT8:36amTODDRIVERAircore Drilling Commences at the Berkshire Valley ProjectTSC8:13amTWENTY7 COUnderwritten Renounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $2.65MTUL9:15amTULLARESPANTORO COMPLETES SOLE EXPENDITURE PERIOD AT NORSEMANTYR8:29amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 56 - Week Ended 9 April 2021VUL8:16amVULCAN EVulcan Pilot Plant for DLE now operationalWEB9:55amWEBJETSETTLEMENT OF AUD250 MILLION CONVERTIBLE NOTES DUE 2026WML9:25amWOOMERAPlacement and SPPWOR8:48amWORLEYMaintenance and integrity contract for PDO assets


----------



## barney (12 April 2021)

*Monday 12th  9.57am-3.55pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingADN2:32pmANDROMEDACarbon Capture from Halloysite-Derived NanomaterialsBKG10:12amBOOKBooktopia and Zookal enter new partnershipCCR10:02amCREDIT CLRCCR signs Suncorp as first insurance client grows Q3 revenueDM11:05pmDESERTMLDrilling Campaign CommencesFNT11:46amFRONTIERSaki Drill Pad & Trench Site Inspections Ahead of FieldworkHZR2:07pmHAZERGROUPFIRB APPROVAL & APPOINTMENT OF ANDREW HINKLY TO BOARDKTA2:13pmKRAKATOAQuarterly Cashflow ReportKTA2:12pmKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities ReportMAI2:28pmMAINSTREAMConclusion of Go Shop and Emergence of Superior ProposalMXR10:43amMAXIMUSPlacement to Accelerate Nickel and Gold Exploration -AMENDEDT3D10:44am333DAppendix 4C - quarterly


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

*Tuesday 13th April 2021 Open till 10.50am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABB8:17amAUSSIEBANDWhite Label Launch and Quarterly ConnectionsADX9:14amADXENERGYWell Work Results in 80% Increase in Production RateAKO8:37amAKORA RESAGM Presentation to ShareholdersAKO8:14amAKORA RESBekisopa Exploration ResultsAME9:04amALTOMETALSEXCELLENT HIGH-GRADE GOLD RESULTS FROM THE LORDSARN10:50amALDOROFLTEM at Narndee completed-more confirmed Bedrock ConductorsAUR8:38amAURISMINEForrest Project Diamond Drilling UpdateAVE8:57amAVECHOAvecho receives ethics approval for CBD human trialBD19:03amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Signs Option Agreement for Type 3C Diabetes TestCBE9:31amCOBRETrading HaltCCZ8:14amCASTILLOCOCompelling Case for Arya Prospect Post ReviewCKA9:44amCOKALRoad Construction Forges Ahead at BBM ProjectCLA9:20amCELRESCelsius Advances Large High-Grade MCB Copper Gold ProjectCWN9:46amCROWNModifications to Blackstone acquisition proposalCWY8:18amCLEANAWAYUpdate regarding Suez AustraliaCXL8:18amCALIXCalix closes heavily over-subscribed SPPDEG8:54amDEGREYImpressive resource definition drilling at BrolgaDRE9:06amDREDNOUGHTFieldwork Underway in the KimberleyDRO10:30amDRONE$2.3m Middle Eastern MOD Payment ReceivedDW89:28amDIGITALWINCompany UpdateGDG8:55amGEN DEVMarch quarter updateGMR9:32amGOLDEN RIMGMR commences diamond drilling at Kada Gold ProjectGNG8:38amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Norseman Gold ProjectHMC8:18amHOME COHealthCo Establishment UpdateIGO9:32amIGOLIMITEDBinding agreement to sell Tropicana to Regis ResourcesIGO9:27amIGOLIMITEDRRL: Binding Offer for 30% in Tropicana & $650m Cap RaisingINF9:16amINF LITHISuspension from Official QuotationIPT9:45amIMPACT MINDrilling Update at ApsleyIXC9:15amINVEX THERAppendix 4C - quarterlyJHL10:24amJAYEXJayex divests Acute (hospital) queue management businessLIO9:21amLION ENEReserves and Contingent Resources UpdateLPD8:16amLEPIDICOLetter of Intent for Product Offtake signed with BJRLTR8:16amLIONTOWNHigh grade gold confirmed at MooraMRC9:32amMIN.COMMODMRC enters exclusive non-binding MOU with Superior GraphiteMX18:16amMICRO-XMX1 Quarterly Cash Flows and Activity StatementNAG9:08amNAGAMBIECompletion of $3.5m Convertible Note RaisingNSM9:09amNORTHSTAWHigh grade gold results continue at Wildwood ProspectNWC9:20amNEWWORLDRIntention to Demerge Cobalt AssetsNXS10:30amNEXTSCIENCQuarterly Activity Report - 31 March 2021NXS10:14amNEXTSCIENCAppendix 4C - 31 March 2021ORE9:51amOROCOBRELithium price upgrade and quarterly report datePEN8:27amPENINSULALow pH Field Demonstration UpdatePGM8:46amPLATINAPlatina builds gold presence in Western AustraliaPXS9:02amPHARMAXISTrading HaltPXX8:17amPOLARXFieldwork commences at Humboldt Range Gold-Silver ProjectRDF8:58amREDFLEXAmendment to Western Alliance Bank Credit FacilityRGL9:30amRIVERSGOLDRGL Amends Sale of Alaska Portfolio to US$1.5M and RoyaltyRHY9:11amRHYTHM BIORhythm Extends ColoSTAT Clinical Trial to Western AustraliaRLT9:18amRENERGENTrading HaltRRL9:27amREGISInvestor PresentationRRL9:27amREGISBinding Offer for 30% in Tropicana and $650m Capital RaisingRRL9:04amREGISTrading HaltSFX8:15amSHEFF RESManagement and Board TransitionSHN8:29amSUNSHGOLDExploration Update PresentationTAR9:22amTARUGAMIN3,000m RC Drilling Program Completed at MCCPTMT8:35amTECHMETALSTITANIUM PRODUCT CONFIRMEDTRY9:14amTROY RESMarch 21 Quarter Production UpdateTSO8:18amTESORO RESNew Gold Discovery at El ZorroUBI9:02amUNI BIOSENUBI signs exclusive deal with Deakin and SwinburneVGI9:09amVGI PRTNRSMarch 2021 Funds Under Management UpdateVKA10:02amVIKINGMINEVKA EXPLORATION UPDATE ON PHASE 1 DIAMOND & AC DRILL PROGRAMVR19:21amVECTIONTECTrading HaltWFL9:12amWELLFULLYLTrading HaltWKT9:18amWALKABOUTLindi Jumbo US$20m Project Finance Facility SecuredYRL10:04amYANDALFurther Promising Intercepts - Gordons Gold ProspectZ1P9:25amZIPCOLTDQ3 FY21 Trading Update - Zip Continues to Accelerate


----------



## barney (14 April 2021)

*Tuesday 13th April   10.50am till late*



CodeTimeNameHeadingACU12:32pmACUMENTISAppendix 4C - Quarterly Activity ReportACU12:29pmACUMENTISAppendix 4C - quarterlyAXI12:17pmAXIOMAppendix 4C - quarterlyCAA7:08pmCAPRALUpgrade to FY21 Full Year Guidance and Trading UpdateELE6:14pmELMOREReinstatement to Official QuotationGNM4:58pmGREATNORTHExtension of Closing Date for Rights Issue OfferKAT12:45pmKATANADividend/Distribution - KATKTA12:34pmKRAKATOARC Drilling Underway at Rand Gold ProjectLIO7:30pmLION ENEReserves and Contingent Resources Update - AmendedLIO12:53pmLION ENETrading HaltLIO11:47amLION ENEPause in TradingMGT5:19pmMAGNETITEResponse to ASX Price & Volume QueryMML11:36amMEDUSAAnnual Mineral Resources & Ore Reserves Update StatementMSM11:21amMSM CORPRTE Signs Brand Licencing Deals with MGA EntertainmentOEX11:13amOILEX LTDBhandut PSC PI Sale FinalisationOXX12:07pmOCTANEXResponse to ASX Price QueryPSI3:35pmPSC INSURAppointment of David Hosking to CEO PSC Australia & NZ roleQPM4:54pmQLDPACIFICSPP to close early as heavily oversubscribedQUE2:27pmQUESTEQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow Report - 31 March 2021RLT7:03pmRENERGENReplacement Announcement to Conditional ContractRNE1:16pmRENUENERGYGeothermal updateSGQ2:04pmST GEORGETrading HaltSGQ1:59pmST GEORGEPause in TradingSST4:39pmSTEAMSHIPDividend/Distribution - SSTT3D6:06pm333DReinstatement to Official QuotationT3D6:06pm333DCleansing of Placement-Request to lift Voluntary SuspensionTGM11:12amTHETAPre-Feasibility Study for Initial Underground ProjectsWHA2:30pmWATTLEWattle Health Announces Acquisition of BSAWPL5:04pmWOODSIDECEO Succession Update


----------



## barney (14 April 2021)

*9.51am Wednesday 14th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAAU9:12amANTILLESAntilles Gold Accelerates Drilling Program in CubaALC8:37amALCIDIONTrading HaltAMX8:57amAEROMETREXMetroMap Rapidly Growing ARR and Enterprise SubscribersBRK8:20amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Pad Complete & Conductor SetBRN8:29amBRAINCHIPVolume Production of Akida AI Processor BeginsCAA9:17amCAPRALNON-BINDING INDICATIVE PROPOSAL RECEIVED FROM ALLEGROCCV9:51amCASH CONVQuarterly Unaudited Business and Trading UpdateCEL9:13amCHAL EXPExtensions to High-Grade Gold Mineralisation at HualilanCIM9:35amCIMICChairman's Address to ShareholdersCPN8:21amCASPINDrilling Underway at Yarawindah Brook Ni-Cu-PGE ProjectCRL9:04amCOMETGraphite Metallurgical Test Work UpdateCVV8:47amCARAVELMINDrilling Update - Bindi Deep Drilling ResultsDCN8:20amDACIANGOLDAirborne Geophysics Completed to Identify Base Load TargetsDUB9:20amDUBBERDubber Unified Call Recording and Voice AI with ZoomECS8:22amECSBOTANICMajor Expansion planned for TasmaniaEEG8:42amEMPIRE ENETrading HaltEEG8:20amEMPIRE ENETransformational Acquisition of Pangaea ResourcesGLL9:40amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Operations UpdateGSN8:51amGREATSOUTHHigh-sulfidation gold-silver-copper system mapped in Nth QldGTE8:21amGREAT WESTOperations UpdateGXY8:20amGALAXY RESCorporate Presentation - Sal de Vida Development PlanGXY8:19amGALAXY RESSal de Vida Development PlanGXY8:19amGALAXY RESSal de Vida Resource & Reserve UpdateHRN9:15amHORIZONGLDEntitlement Issue Offer ClosedHRZ9:03amHORIZONExcellent High Grade Drill Results From Penny's Find ProjectKIN8:19amKIN MININGShallow HG Intercepts in Initial AC Drilling at Eagle-CrowKPG8:51amKELLYPRTNRApr-21 Monthly Dividend for the 2021 Financial YearLEG8:20amLEGENDDiamond Drilling Grows Mawson Mineralised FootprintLIT8:20amLITHIUMAUSPFS vindicates high-value potential of LFP battery materialsMAT9:33amMATSA RESDevon Pit Scoping Study Delivers Excellent ResultsMM88:19amMED METALS32,000m Drill Program CommencedMZZ8:20amMATADORUnlocking Future Exploration Success at Cape Ray Gold ProjctNWM9:03amNORWESTMINCommences soil sampling at Arunta West ProjectOAR8:20amOAR RESGibraltar and Crown Project Exploration UpdateONX9:01amORMINEXLTDMultiple High Grade Drilling Intersections at Penny's FindPAR9:16amPARA BIOParadigm doses first participant in Synovial Fluid TrialPH29:41amPUREHYDROGrowth initiatives for PurePSC9:17amPROSPECRESTrading HaltPXS9:26amPHARMAXISSale of Russian Distribution RightsPXS9:24amPHARMAXISInvestor Presentation Capital Raising and Growth OutlookPXS9:21amPHARMAXISPlacementRFR9:51amRAFAELLARafaella Completes oversubscribed $4.25m Private PlacementSCU9:24amSTEMCELLTrading HaltSGQ9:43amST GEORGENew Discovery of Nickel-Copper Sulphides at Mt AlexanderSHH8:20amSHREE MINTenements for Copper and Lead-Zinc GrantedSI68:29amSIXSIG METDrilling Extends Shallow Gold Mineralisation at MonumentSRK8:21amSTRIKEPeru Iron Ore Offtake Agreement With US$2 Million PrepaymentSTN9:35amSATURN METApollo Hill Southern Extension - Further Excellent ResultsSUV8:54amSUVOSTRATMetallurgical drilling program commences at White CloudT3D9:47am333DChairman's UpdateTG19:40amTECHGENRC Drilling Completed at El Donna Gold ProjectTLX8:20amTELIXPHARMTGA commences priority evaluation process for IlluccixTOU8:34amTLOUENERGYTenders awarded Transmission Line & Substation constructionUBI8:43amUNI BIOSENUBI signs Chilean distribution deal for SentiaVKA9:16amVIKINGMINETrading HaltVTH9:49amVITALHARVMAFM matching right proposal receivedWSA9:43amWEST AREASSGQ:New Discovery of Nickel-Copper Sulphides at Mt AlexanderZNC9:22amZENITH MINNew Results Extend High-Grade Gold Zones At Red Mountain


----------



## barney (14 April 2021)

*9.51am -3.52pm Wednesday 14th April*



CodeTimeNameHeadingBRU10:44amBURUENERGYDrilling rig for Buru 2021 Canning Basin program confirmedCLB11:19amCANDY CLUBReinstatement to Official QuotationCLB11:19amCANDY CLUBFurther information on Debt facility and proposed WarrantCLB11:18amCANDY CLUBCandy Club successfully raises A$20.54 millionCXM12:59pmCENTREXCEO Appointment & Company UpdateDXN11:53amDXNLIMITEDDXN Completes Placement to Institutional InvestorEXR10:00amELIXIR NRGOperations UpdateFAR1:34pmFARRemus Takeover OfferGDF2:39pmGARDAPRGRPSettlement of Archerfield sale transactionWZR9:55amWISR LTDWisr Posts 19 Consecutive Quarters Growth 151% PCPXTC11:19amXANTIPPEEncouraging Drill Results from Southern Cross Gold ProjectZ1P2:58pmZIPCOLTDTrading HaltZ1P2:42pmZIPCOLTDPause in Trading


----------



## barney (15 April 2021)

Hi all.  Currently away from home and don't have access to Excel to post/edit daily Price Sensitive data.

Will try and copy data from Apache    Won't be alphabetically adjusted etc, but hopefully better than nothing 

*Thursday 15th April 2021 From Pre-Open till late*

�����

*Time*​*Code*​*Name*​*Heading*​19:27:00​QUE​QUESTE​Monthly Cash Flow Report - March 2021​18:00:00​SCU​STEMCELL​SCU secures firm commitments to raise $3.8m​17:54:00​HHI​H HOUSE​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​17:36:00​CCL​CC AMATIL​Scheme Implementation Deed Conditions OIO Approval​17:05:00​SNS​SENSEN​OTC Markets Virtual Technology Conference Presentation​16:26:00​REY​REY RES​EP457 and EP458 Formal FIA Executed​16:21:00​EX1​EXOPHARM​Trading Halt​16:20:00​PRT​PRIME TV​Trading Update and Appointment of Non-Executive Director​16:17:00​AZI​ALTAZINC​Notice of General Meeting​16:04:00​ISU​ISELECT​AXX: AMENDED-ACCC-IHA's increased stake in iSelect not oppos​15:34:00​WOO​WOOBOARD​Trading Halt​15:24:00​MMR​MEC RES​Response to ASX query letter​14:43:00​MNS​MAGNIS​Trading Halt​14:32:00​MNS​MAGNIS​Pause in Trading​13:48:00​MEU​MARMOTA​ADI New Gold Anomalies - Phase 2 commences​13:20:00​BFC​BEST GLOB​Short Term Staff Movements​13:15:00​FPL​FREMONTPET​Secures improved terms on final settlement of Trey Explorati​13:14:00​SMR​STANMORE​Millennium and Mavis Downs Mine Acquisition​13:11:00​WOO​WOOBOARD​Pause in Trading​12:34:00​RCE​RECCE LTD​RECCE 327 Registered for Topical Burns Study in Humans​11:43:00​MIO​MACARTHURM​Feasibility Update - Macarthur moves ahead with mine design​11:28:00​AWV​ANOVAMETAL​Further gravity data driven breakthroughs at Big Springs​11:07:00​AHX​APIAM​Apiam raise $6m via placement to institutional investors​10:30:00​QEM​QEMLIMITED​Quarterly Activities Report​10:29:00​RVR​REDRIVER​Production Update March 2021 Quarter​10:28:00​QEM​QEMLIMITED​Quarterly Cashflow Report​10:17:00​GSN​GREATSOUTH​Golden Star Deposit 100% Owned​10:14:00​VTH​VITALHARV​MAFM match confirmed and Roc increases proposal to $1.18​10:07:00​LYL​LYCOPODIUM​Award of Newmont's Ahafo North Project​10:06:00​ACR​ACRUX​Acrux's fourth generic dossier accepted by FDA for review​09:57:00​RAC​RACEONCO​Second independent study shows Bisantrene inhibits FTO​09:55:00​EN1​ENGAGE BDR​EN1 Signs Fastest Growing Children's CTV Service Kidoodle​09:55:00​CHC​CHARTER HG​CHC secures $250 million of 10-year debt​09:54:00​VTH​VITALHARV​Pause in Trading​09:50:00​VXR​VENTUREX​Sulphur Springs Copper Zinc Project Update​09:47:00​AUC​AUC Upgrades Katanning Gold Resource to 1.54 million ounces​09:46:00​ARR​ARAREEARTH​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​09:46:00​NML​Quarterly Activities Report​09:46:00​OOK​OOKAMI LTD​Appointment of Managing Director​09:45:00​IPT​IMPACT MIN​Little Broken Hill Gabbro Grows in Stature​09:44:00​OPL​OPYLLIMITD​Opyl - Clinical trial recruitment platform update​09:44:00​NML​Quarterly Cashflow Report​09:43:00​STX​STRIKE ENE​Equity Raising and Corporate Update​09:42:00​BMO​BASTIONMIN​Widespread Surface Gold Mineralisation at Capote​09:40:00​RRL​REGIS​Completion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer​09:39:00​SCI​SILVERCITY​Work continues at Austin Gold Project, Placement Completed​09:35:00​GNX​GENEXPOWER​GNX Reaches Finance Document Contractual Close for Hydro​09:33:00​VR1​VECTIONTEC​Vection to Acquire Leading Australian Archviz Studio​09:32:00​EQE​EQUUS LTD​Cerro Bayo Plant Back In Production​09:31:00​FSG​FIELD SOLU​Trading Halt​09:30:00​ICG​INCA MINLS​New Large-scale Porphyry Targets at MaCauley Creek QLD​09:29:00​PCG​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management - 31 March 2021​09:29:00​AML​AEON METAL​Walford Creek PFS Update and Next Steps​09:28:00​TTB​TOTALBRAIN​Total Brain launches transformative HRV functionality​09:28:00​PDI​PREDICTIVE​NE BANKAN GOLD MINERALISATION SUBSTANTIALLY EXTENDS AT DEPTH​09:28:00​ALC​ALCIDION​ALC selected preferred provider for Dep. of Defence contract​09:27:00​ALC​ALCIDION​Investor Presentation - Acquisition of ExtraMed​09:27:00​PH2​PUREHYDRO​Venus Project and Serowe Project Updates​09:27:00​ALC​ALCIDION​ALC acquires ExtraMed, completes placement and announces SPP​09:22:00​PRL​PROVINCE​Trading Halt​09:21:00​ZNC​ZENITH MIN​Trading Halt​09:21:00​NML​CYL: High grade zones with visible gold at Tandarra project​09:20:00​MEP​MIN EX​Minotaur completes first-pass drilling at Pyramid Gold​09:20:00​STX​STRIKE ENE​Trading Halt​09:19:00​BNL​BLUESTAR​New Managing Director & Non-Executive Director Appointments​09:18:00​VMY​VIMY RES​Trading Halt​09:18:00​Z1P​ZIPCOLTD​Zip successfully prices A$400m senior C Notes due 2028​09:17:00​Z1P​ZIPCOLTD​Appendix 3B​09:15:00​RML​RESOLMIN​Drilling Program at Sunrise Gold Prospect Completed​09:15:00​NCL​NETCENTRIC​NCL Delivers Strong Progress and New Omnicom Partnership​09:13:00​1AG​ALTERRA​Alterra Advances Carpenters Avocado Project​09:13:00​4DS​4DSMEMORY​Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C​09:12:00​JAN​JANISON​Janison surpasses 200 PBTS schools in Australia​09:11:00​DDH​DDH DRILL​DDH1 Finalises Growth Funding​09:11:00​ALD​AMPOL​Unaudited Financial Results for 1Q 2021​09:10:00​WHC​WHITEHAVEN​March 2021 Quarterly Report & Revised FY21 Guidance​09:08:00​FIJ​FIJI KAVA​Appendix 4C - Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Reports​09:07:00​CAP​CARPENTARI​Trading Halt​09:06:00​PDL​PENDAL​Funds under management for the quarter ended 31 March 2021​09:04:00​AQD​AUSQUEST​Initial Drilling to begin at Parcoy Copper Project​09:03:00​TA1​TRANSURBAN​Financial Close of A$1.0 Billion Syndicated Bank Facility​09:00:00​TCL​TRANSURBAN​Financial Close of A$1.0 Billion Syndicated Bank Facility​08:56:00​XRF​XRF SCIEN​March 2021 Quarterly Trading Report​08:56:00​MSM​MSM CORP​RTE's Galaxy Racer To Host Australian Esports Tournament​08:53:00​CL8​CARLYHOLD​Renounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $3.39 million​08:52:00​VVA​VIVALEISUR​Market Update​08:52:00​LAW​LAWFINANCE​Trading Halt​08:49:00​IFT​INFRATIL​Tilt Renewables Limited Trading Halt​08:48:00​PRO​PROPHECY​eMite continues growth trajectory​08:46:00​DRE​DREDNOUGHT​Response to ASX Aware Query Letter​08:44:00​HRZ​HORIZON​Quarterly Cashflow Report 31 March 2021​08:41:00​TLT​TILTRENEW​Trading Halt​08:40:00​HRZ​HORIZON​Quarterly Activities Report 31 March 2021​08:39:00​VAL​VALORES​Valor supporters buy major shareholder stake​08:37:00​UBI​UNI BIOSEN​UBI signs USA distribution deal for Sentia​08:37:00​CL8​CARLYHOLD​Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus​08:34:00​NWL​NETWEALTH​March 2021 Quarterly Business Update​08:34:00​ODM​ODIN​Corporate and Exploration Update​08:32:00​BOQ​BANK QLD​APRA Basel III Pillar 3​08:30:00​ELT​Trading Halt​08:30:00​AOU​AUROCH MIN​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​08:28:00​PVW​PVWRESLTD​Leonora Project - Jungle Well RC Drilling Underway​08:27:00​QAN​QANTAS​Qantas Group Market Update​08:27:00​BOQ​BANK QLD​BOQ 1H21 Investor Materials​08:26:00​CBE​COBRE​Cobre Successfully Raises A$6.7M for Botswana Exploration​08:23:00​AIM​ACCESS IHL​Smart ASR Product Launch Presentation​08:23:00​EVE​EVE INVEST​Company Update​08:23:00​AEF​A ETHICAL​AEF Quarterly FUM A​08:23:00​AIM​ACCESS IHL​Ai-Media grows product suite with new Smart ASR technology​08:22:00​ATX​AMPLIA​Amplia Completes Dosing in Phase 1 Clinical Study of AMP945​08:22:00​BGL​BELLEVUE​Global Resource increases to 2.7Moz at 9.9g/t​08:22:00​KIN​KIN MINING​Quarterly Cashflow Report​08:22:00​SOV​SOV CLOUD​Appendix 4C - quarterly​08:22:00​SRK​STRIKE​Approval of Project Management Plan for Paulsens East Mine​08:22:00​RDN​RAIDEN RES​Kalabak license extension granted​08:22:00​BOQ​BANK QLD​BOQ 1H21 Investor Information inc. Appendix 4D​08:22:00​PPS​PRAEMIUM​March 2021 quarterly update​08:22:00​MHK​METALHAWK​Gold Zone at Little Lake Expanded​08:22:00​BOQ​BANK QLD​BOQ 1H21 Results Announcement​08:22:00​DEG​DEGREY​Strong extensions to Diucon and Eagle​08:21:00​TTM​TITANMIN​Sale of Zaruma Mine & Portovelo Process Plant for US$15m​08:21:00​HLX​HELIX​Drilling Commences as Copper Exploration Momentum Builds​08:21:00​VRC​VOLT​Volt Joins European Battery Alliance​08:21:00​ZLD​ZELIRATHER​Zelira Announces Record Third Quarter Revenue​08:21:00​E25​ELEMENT25​Butcherbird Commissioning Continuing as Planned​08:20:00​CWX​CARAWINE​New Big Freeze Gold Prospect Defined at Tropicana North​08:19:00​M2R​MIRAMAR​Gidji Diamond Drilling - Additional Information​08:19:00​CYL​CAT METALS​High grade zones with visible gold at Tandarra project​08:18:00​ESS​ESSENMETAL​Quarterly Cashflow Report​08:18:00​ESS​ESSENMETAL​Quarterly Activities Report​08:10:00​TA1​TRANSURBAN​March Quarter 2021 Update​08:06:00​TCL​TRANSURBAN​March Quarter 2021 Update​08:05:00​BLD​BORAL LTD​Boral exploring options for North American Fly Ash business​07:31:00​OCA​OCEA HEALT​Oceania $20 million Retail Offer oversubscribed​07:30:00​CEN​CONTACT EN​March 2021 Operating Report​07:30:00​SNZ​SUMMERSET​Mark Verbiest Appointed as Chair of Summerset Board​07:30:00​MHJ​MICHAELHLL​FY21Q3 Trading Update​


----------



## barney (16 April 2021)

*Friday 16th April 8.20am-6.18pm*




*Code*​*Name*​*Heading*​MCY​MERCURY NZ​MCY and PowAR increase Tilt Renewables offer​TLT​TILTRENEW​TLT Announces Increase in Scheme Consideration to NZ$8.10​IMM​IMMUTEP​Immutep receives A$1,155,055 R&D Tax Incentive​CCL​CC AMATIL​S&P: CCL to be removed from the S&P/ASX 200 Index​AVW​AVIRARESOU​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​BPM​BPM MIN​Closure of Non-Renounceable Rights Issue​DRE​DREDNOUGHT​Share Purchase Plan Offer Document​ECS​ECSBOTANIC​Maiden commercial medicinal cannabis shipment dispatched​DDD​3D RES​UPDATE TO METALLURGICAL TESTWORK RESULTS​GFL​GBL MASTER​Shareholders' Quarterly Report - March 2021​FNT​FRONTIER​Quarterly Activities Report​FNT​FRONTIER​Quarterly Cashflow Report​CAE​CANNINDAH​Cannindah Resources Retires All Debt​ATU​Coal Policy Committee - Terms of Reference​STX​STRIKE ENE​Successful $75 million Institutional Placement and SPP​MML​MEDUSA​Co-O Gold Mine Decline Project Approved​MHI​MERCHANT​Trading Halt​MHI​MERCHANT​Pause in Trading​RDF​REDFLEX​Q3 FY21 Sales Activity Update​FSG​FIELD SOLU​FSG Awarded $20.475M Federal Government RCP Funding​LRT​LOWELL RES​On-market Buy-back​LIT​LITHIUMAUS​Data review enhances prospectivity of Greenbushes South​RNU​RENASCOR​Renascor Investigating Green Financing Options​CF1​COMPLIIFSL​March 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​ELE​ELMORE​Placement​ORG​ORIGIN ENE​Price review outcome and update on FY2021 guidance​VTH​VITALHARV​Update of Roc Offer​VKA​VIKINGMINE​VIKING RECEIVES FIRM COMMITMENTS FOR $4M IN CAPITAL RAISE​FOD​FOOD REV​FOD beverage & functional juice business growing at 25.9%​AJM​ALTURA​Appointment of CEO - Alex Cheeseman​HCH​HOT CHILI​Cortadera Drilling Update - More Copper and More Gold​AZS​AZURE MINS​Heritage Survey Approval for Mineral Resource Drill Out​RES​RES GENER​Funding Update​MHI​MERCHANT​Disposal of Carsan Manufacturing​APE​EAGERS​Trading Update - 3 months ended 31 March 2021​PSC​PROSPECRES​Prospect Completes Strongly Supported $6.5m Placement​EX1​EXOPHARM​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​STM​SUN METALS​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​K2F​K2FLYTD​Trading Halt​RXM​REXMIN​Rex successfully completes A$9.5M Placement​ANR​ANATARA LS​Anatara announces Australian patent grant for Detach​GLV​GLOBALOILG​CVS Loan Agreement Assignment​DOU​DOUUGH​Douugh expands into Australia with Goodments acquisition​LEX​LEFROYEXP​Aircore Drill Results Validate Bullseye Nickel Prospectivity​EEG​EMPIRE ENE​Successful Completion of Capital Raising​AGJ​AGRI LAND​Market Update​GAS​STATE GAS​Reids Dome Production Testing Update​QPM​QLDPACIFIC​Production of Battery Spec Nickel Sulfate​BCN​BEACON MIN​Jaurdi Gold Project March Production Update​KZA​KAZIA​Trading Halt​TSO​TESORO RES​Geophysics survey expands gold potential at El Zorro​EM2​EAGLE MML​4km of Leatherwood Contact with High Grade Cu at OREX​DSK​DUSK​Trading Update​AWC​ALUMINA​Alcoa Corp First Quarter 2021 Earnings Release​CCL​CC AMATIL​Scheme Meeting Chairman Address and Presentation​CYG​COVENTRY​Q3 FY21 Trading Update​ICG​INCA MINLS​Exploration Permit for Riqueza Drilling Now Granted​MYX​M PHARMA​FDA approval of novel oral contraceptive NEXTSTELLIS​CZL​CONS ZINC​PLOMOSAS PLANT FIRST CONCENTRATE PRODUCED​FML​FOCUS MIN​Updated Laverton Stage 1 Open Pit PFS Progressive Results​MND​MONADEL​Settlement of Claim​NMT​NEOMETALS​Corporate Presentation - Barrambie Project​TSC​TWENTY7 CO​Gold in Soil Anomalies Identified at Yarbu Project​NMT​NEOMETALS​Barrambie - MOU for Cornerstone Concentrate Offtake​MIN​MINERALRES​Quarterly Activities Report - Q3 FY21​CZN​CORAZON​Multiple DHEM Conductors Lynn Lake​


----------



## barney (19 April 2021)

Just back from the big smoke

*Pre-Open till 5.55pm  Monday 19th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:25amADALTAMutiple Dose Part Of Ad-214 Phase I Trial CommencedADS9:20amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CADT8:38amADRIATICAdriatic Metals Operations & Corporate UpdateAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIReinstatement to Official QuotationAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI concludes formal agreements, due diligence with TriageAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI signs LOI for the proposed acquisition of PhysimaxAML5:55pmAEON METALWalford Creek Resource UpdateANW8:25amAUS TINAshford Coking Coal Project - Stage 1 Acquisition CompleteAO110:23amASSETOWLLeading Agency signs, with release of Owners PortalAO19:47amASSETOWLTrading HaltAOA9:39amAUSMONMINISTER DETERMINED TO GRANT LICENCES ELAs6210,6211 AND 6212AOA8:30amAUSMONRC/Diamond core drilling completed at EL 8745APC8:24amAUSPOTASHGreen Loan Verification and Debt UpdateAPH9:02amAPHEMPMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CARL8:22amARDEARESCompelling Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide target defined at Black RangeARV8:29amARTEMISPaterson - Land Access and Mineral Exploration AgreementASO8:57amASTONMINMineralised Intervals Uncovered From Previous DrillingASP9:35amASPERMONTSignificant Subscriptions GrowthATR8:42amASTRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsATR8:41amASTRONRelease of reviewed half year report and change to profitAWJ1:56pmAURICMINInvestor Presentation - Significant Gold Rights AcquisitionAWJ8:42amAURICMINAuric Substantially Increases Gold Rights FootprintAXE8:52amARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow ReportAXE8:45amARCHER MATQuarterly Activities ReportAZY9:20amANTIPA MINTrading HaltBEM11:34amBLACKEARTHPremium High Grade results from Maniry pilot programBMG8:21amBMGHigh Gold Recoveries- Testwork of Abercromby Drill SamplesBPP3:24pmBABYLONPUShare Purchase Plan Closure and Shortfall NotificationBRU2:11pmBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2021BTC3:30pmBTC HEALTHQuarterly business update - 31 March 2021CAP8:33amCARPENTARIPrivate PlacementCAV8:20amCARNAVALEHigh grade Gold discovered at Kookynie Gold ProjectCAZ8:36amCAZALY RESAppointment of CEO/Managing DirectorCBE10:01amCOBREDrilling to Commence in BotswanaCDT10:41amCASTLE MINEaraheedy Basin Licence ApplicationsCHN8:34amCHALICEKey Private Properties Secured at JulimarCOE9:09amCOOPERQ3 FY21 Quarterly ReportCOG9:51amCONOPERGRPQ3 FY21 Unaudited Trading Results (amended)COG8:23amCONOPERGRPQ3 FY21 Unaudited Trading ResultsCPT10:18amCIPHERPTCipherpoint Announces New US-based cp.Discover ContractCV18:27amCV CHECKCVCheck Update - CEO ResignationCWN9:05amCROWNCrown receives proposal from OaktreeCYQ8:18amCYCLIQEntitlement Issue ProspectusCZL8:24amCONS ZINCInvestor Presentation April 2021 - Operational ControlDUB9:31amDUBBERResponse to ASX Aware QueryELT9:47amProposed issue of Securities - ELTELT9:46amElementos completes capital raisingEM18:32amEMERGEGAMEM1 Board shows confidence with significant Options exerciseEMD9:39amEMYRIALTrading HaltEMU9:50amEMU NLEMU Exploration Update Sunfire Nickel Copper ProjectEXR9:25amELIXIR NRGTrading HaltFFI9:38amF.F.I.HOLDCOMPULSORY LAND RESUMPTION COMPENSATION SETTLEMENTGGG9:35amGREENLANDTrading HaltGMR9:53amGOLDEN RIMMajor 3.5km bedrock gold corridor confirmed at KadaGPT9:11amGPT2021 Earnings and Distribution GuidanceGXY8:30amGALAXY RESOrocobre and Galaxy Merger - PresentationGXY8:29amGALAXY RESOrocobre and Galaxy Merger - AnnouncementGXY8:23amGALAXY RESQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021HDN1:05pmHOMECO DNRUpdate to TimetableHDN9:29amHOMECO DNRAcquisitions and Equity Raising PresentationHDN9:26amHOMECO DNRDelivering on Strategy - Acquisitions and Equity RaisingHDN8:59amHOMECO DNRTrading HaltHMC9:37amHOME COHomeCo Accelerates Transition to Capital Light Fund ManagerIAP4:31pmIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Brisbane Industrial PropertiesICG2:15pmINCA MINLSQuarterly Activities ReportIMM9:40amIMMUTEPImmutep Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CIPT9:31amIMPACT MINTrading HaltK2F9:16amK2FLYTDInvestor Update PresentationK2F9:15amK2FLYTDK2F Completes $7.25M PlacementKKC10:34amKKR CR INCAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CKPO9:23amKALINAKALiNA Provides Update on Alberta ProjectsKTE11:13amK2 ENERGYFuture suspension from tradingKZA5:17pmKAZIAKazia licenses EVT801 from EvotecLAW9:22amLAWFINANCEIndependent Expert's ReportLAW9:22amLAWFINANCESuccessful Restructure and Capital RaisingLCL8:18amLOS CERROSTesorito higher grade further extended and remains openLEG12:58pmLEGENDQuarterly Activities ReportLEG12:56pmLEGENDQuarterly Cashflow ReportLNY9:34amLANEWAYCompletion of Stage 1 of Ashford Coal Project SaleLOM8:46amLUCAPAQuarterly Activities ReportLOM8:43amLUCAPAQuarterly Cashflow ReportLPD8:23amLEPIDICOLycopodium to complete EPCM & Additional Capital RaisedMAG8:39amMAGMATICBornite - Chalcopyrite - Chalcocite Intersected at Rose HillMAI8:49amMAINSTREAMScheme of arrangement with SS&CMAU8:21amMAGNET RESFinal seismic shows up 4km2 thrust zone at HN9MCP8:37amMCPHERSONFirst Supplementary Target's StatementMDI9:00amSandstone Feasibility StudyMGU5:24pmMAG MININGAppointment of Managing DirectorMHC8:26amMANHATTANDrilling CommencesMLM1:21pmMETALLICARevised Investor PresentationMLM1:16pmMETALLICARetraction of Production ForecastMME10:04amMONEYMEQ3 FY21 Trading Update - MoneyMe AcceleratesMNS9:18amMAGNISUS$85 Million Received in Funding for New York Battery PlantMPL8:27amMEDIBANKDavid Koczkar appointed Medibank CEOMXR3:50pmMAXIMUSQuarterly Report & Appendix 5BNC610:01amNANOLLOSENanollose Raises $2.85m in Strongly Oversubscribed PlacementNGI10:18amNAV GLOBALMarch 2021 AUM UpdateNMT9:08amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - Grant of Non-Core Gold RightsODY9:20amODYSSEYGLDrilling Confirms Extensions of Gold MineralisationOIL9:05amOPTISCANAppointment of New Non-executive ChairOKR9:47amOKAPI RESApproval for Enmore Gold Project DrillingOLI12:56pmOLIVERSCourt application for orders validating sales of sharesORE8:30amOROCOBREOrocobre and Galaxy Proposed Merger PresentationORE8:29amOROCOBREOrocobre and Galaxy Proposed MergerORE8:21amOROCOBREQuarterly Activities ReportPEC11:07amPERPET RESTrading HaltPEC10:55amPERPET RESPause in TradingPKO10:54amPEAKO LTD2021 Field Campaign CommencedPNR8:46amPANTOROQuarterly Report & Appendix 5BPRL9:57amPROVINCEMOU with Total Eren to Develop Green Hydrogen ProjectPRX9:10amPRODGOLDrilling Commences at Reynolds Range Gold-Copper ProjectPVW12:36pmPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie Project - Auger Results Confirm Gold TargetPWG8:52amPRIMEWESTPrimewest Investor Presentation on Proposed TakeoverPWG8:35amPRIMEWESTDirectors' Statement re TakeoverPWG8:25amPRIMEWESTCNI: Centuria to merge with Primewest - CNI Investor PresPWG8:25amPRIMEWESTCNI:Centuria to merge with Primewest combining over $15b AUMQFE9:34amQUICKFEEQ3 FY21 business updateRBL4:18pmREDBUBBLES&P: CCL to be removed from the S&P/ASX 200 IndexRIE9:25amRIEDEL RESDrilling Update Jim's Mine Area, Kingman Project, ArizonaRNU11:07amRENASCORRenascor Welcomes $1.08B Energy and Emissions Reduction DealRTR8:53amRUMBLEMajor Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy ProjectRXL9:10amROX RESHigh Grade Intercepts Continue at YouanmiS2R8:19amS2RESOURCES2 secures exploration ground in Koonenberry, NSWSAU9:52amSTHN GOLDDeokon Project - Golden Surprise Au-Ag Trend ExtendedSCI9:42amSILVERCITYHigh Grade Gold results confirm Priority Drill TargetSDF5:09pmSTEADFASTSteadfast Group increases unisonSteadfast shareholdingSF18:38amSTEMIFYProspectusSGM8:24amSIMS METALFY21 Trading UpdateSHN8:40amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Cashflow ReportSHN8:39amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportSMP11:47amSMARTPAYTrading UpdateSNG2:21pmSIRENGOLDSiren Significantly Extends Mineralisation at Big RiverSPA9:32amSPACETALKSpacetalk launches B2B2C channel for LIFE seniors deviceSTO9:36amSANTOSFitch assigns Santos BBB investment grade credit ratingSTX8:20amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSVW9:00amSEVEN GRPSeven Group $500m Equity Raising PresentationSVW9:00amSEVEN GRPSeven Group Announces $500m Underwritten Equity RaisingSVW8:32amSEVEN GRPTrading HaltTG19:45amTECHGENPrimary VTEM Anomalies at Blue Rock ValleyTGH10:03amTERRAGENQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTLG8:20amTALGAGROUPTalga Progresses EV Anode PlantTLM8:44amTALISMANLarge-Scale Gold-in-Soil Anomaly Outlined at CumbineTLX8:23amTELIXPHARMLaunch of International NOBLE Registry for SPECT ImagingTTT9:41amTITOMICTitomic to Acquire Tri-D DynamicsTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 57 - Week Ended 16 April 2021UCM9:29amUSCOMChina NMPA Approves Uscom BP PlusVMY9:33amVIMY RESVimy announces $18.5M Equity Raising and Share Purchase PlanWFL12:30pmWELLFULLYLReinstatement to Official QuotationWFL12:30pmWELLFULLYLOrders GrantedWOO9:58amWOOBOARDVoluntary SuspensionWOR8:44amWORLEYChevron awards subsea and topsides services contractWRM9:12amWHITEROCKTrading HaltYOJ9:14amYOJEEQuarterly Activity Report and App 4C Mar Q 2021ZNC9:41amZENITH MINMajor Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy Project, WAZNC8:53amZENITH MINRTR: Major Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy Project


----------



## barney (19 April 2021)

Am going to try and start to add Announcements both alphabetically as well as in time sequence.

The first 2 columns are in *actual time sequence as announced* to the ASX

The last 2 columns (after the line of asterix) are in* Alphabetical sequence* for easier *name* reference  (still with the time stamp)

That should cover all bases of reference.

*Today's Ann's again 19th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeAML5:55pmAEON METALWalford Creek Resource Update*1AD8:25amMGU5:24pmMAG MININGAppointment of Managing Director*ADS9:20amKZA5:17pmKAZIAKazia licenses EVT801 from Evotec*ADT8:38amSDF5:09pmSTEADFASTSteadfast Group increases unisonSteadfast shareholding*AHI9:50amIAP4:31pmIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Brisbane Industrial Properties*AHI9:50amRBL4:18pmREDBUBBLES&P: CCL to be removed from the S&P/ASX 200 Index*AHI9:50amMXR3:50pmMAXIMUSQuarterly Report & Appendix 5B*AHI9:50amBTC3:30pmBTC HEALTHQuarterly business update - 31 March 2021*AML5:55pmBPP3:24pmBABYLONPUShare Purchase Plan Closure and Shortfall Notification*ANW8:25amSNG2:21pmSIRENGOLDSiren Significantly Extends Mineralisation at Big River*AO110:23amICG2:15pmINCA MINLSQuarterly Activities Report*AO19:47amBRU2:11pmBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2021*AOA9:39amAWJ1:56pmAURICMINInvestor Presentation - Significant Gold Rights Acquisition*AOA8:30amMLM1:21pmMETALLICARevised Investor Presentation*APC8:24amMLM1:16pmMETALLICARetraction of Production Forecast*APH9:02amHDN1:05pmHOMECO DNRUpdate to Timetable*ARL8:22amLEG12:58pmLEGENDQuarterly Activities Report*ARV8:29amOLI12:56pmOLIVERSCourt application for orders validating sales of shares*ASO8:57amLEG12:56pmLEGENDQuarterly Cashflow Report*ASP9:35amPVW12:36pmPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie Project - Auger Results Confirm Gold Target*ATR8:42amWFL12:30pmWELLFULLYLReinstatement to Official Quotation*ATR8:41amWFL12:30pmWELLFULLYLOrders Granted*AWJ1:56pmSMP11:47amSMARTPAYTrading Update*AWJ8:42amBEM11:34amBLACKEARTHPremium High Grade results from Maniry pilot program*AXE8:52amKTE11:13amK2 ENERGYFuture suspension from trading*AXE8:45amRNU11:07amRENASCORRenascor Welcomes $1.08B Energy and Emissions Reduction Deal*AZY9:20amPEC11:07amPERPET RESTrading Halt*BEM11:34amPEC10:55amPERPET RESPause in Trading*BMG8:21amPKO10:54amPEAKO LTD2021 Field Campaign Commenced*BPP3:24pmCDT10:41amCASTLE MINEaraheedy Basin Licence Applications*BRU2:11pmKKC10:34amKKR CR INCAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C*BTC3:30pmAO110:23amASSETOWLLeading Agency signs, with release of Owners Portal*CAP8:33amCPT10:18amCIPHERPTCipherpoint Announces New US-based cp.Discover Contract*CAV8:20amNGI10:18amNAV GLOBALMarch 2021 AUM Update*CAZ8:36amMME10:04amMONEYMEQ3 FY21 Trading Update - MoneyMe Accelerates*CBE10:01amTGH10:03amTERRAGENQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*CDT10:41amCBE10:01amCOBREDrilling to Commence in Botswana*CHN8:34amNC610:01amNANOLLOSENanollose Raises $2.85m in Strongly Oversubscribed Placement*COE9:09amWOO9:58amWOOBOARDVoluntary Suspension*COG9:51amPRL9:57amPROVINCEMOU with Total Eren to Develop Green Hydrogen Project*COG8:23amGMR9:53amGOLDEN RIMMajor 3.5km bedrock gold corridor confirmed at Kada*CPT10:18amSAU9:52amSTHN GOLDDeokon Project - Golden Surprise Au-Ag Trend Extended*CV18:27amCOG9:51amCONOPERGRPQ3 FY21 Unaudited Trading Results (amended)*CWN9:05amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIReinstatement to Official Quotation*CYQ8:18amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query*CZL8:24amEMU9:50amEMU NLEMU Exploration Update Sunfire Nickel Copper Project*DUB9:31amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI concludes formal agreements, due diligence with Triage*ELT9:47amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI signs LOI for the proposed acquisition of Physimax*ELT9:46amAO19:47amASSETOWLTrading Halt*EM18:32amELT9:47amProposed issue of Securities - ELT*EMD9:39amOKR9:47amOKAPI RESApproval for Enmore Gold Project Drilling*EMU9:50amELT9:46amElementos completes capital raising*EXR9:25amTG19:45amTECHGENPrimary VTEM Anomalies at Blue Rock Valley*FFI9:38amSCI9:42amSILVERCITYHigh Grade Gold results confirm Priority Drill Target*GGG9:35amZNC9:41amZENITH MINMajor Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy Project, WA*GMR9:53amTTT9:41amTITOMICTitomic to Acquire Tri-D Dynamics*GPT9:11amIMM9:40amIMMUTEPImmutep Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C*GXY8:30amEMD9:39amEMYRIALTrading Halt*GXY8:29amAOA9:39amAUSMONMINISTER DETERMINED TO GRANT LICENCES ELAs6210,6211 AND 6212*GXY8:23amFFI9:38amF.F.I.HOLDCOMPULSORY LAND RESUMPTION COMPENSATION SETTLEMENT*HDN1:05pmHMC9:37amHOME COHomeCo Accelerates Transition to Capital Light Fund Manager*HDN9:29amSTO9:36amSANTOSFitch assigns Santos BBB investment grade credit rating*HDN9:26amGGG9:35amGREENLANDTrading Halt*HDN8:59amASP9:35amASPERMONTSignificant Subscriptions Growth*HMC9:37amLNY9:34amLANEWAYCompletion of Stage 1 of Ashford Coal Project Sale*IAP4:31pmQFE9:34amQUICKFEEQ3 FY21 business update*ICG2:15pmVMY9:33amVIMY RESVimy announces $18.5M Equity Raising and Share Purchase Plan*IMM9:40amSPA9:32amSPACETALKSpacetalk launches B2B2C channel for LIFE seniors device*IPT9:31amDUB9:31amDUBBERResponse to ASX Aware Query*K2F9:16amIPT9:31amIMPACT MINTrading Halt*K2F9:15amUCM9:29amUSCOMChina NMPA Approves Uscom BP Plus*KKC10:34amHDN9:29amHOMECO DNRAcquisitions and Equity Raising Presentation*KPO9:23amHDN9:26amHOMECO DNRDelivering on Strategy - Acquisitions and Equity Raising*KTE11:13amRIE9:25amRIEDEL RESDrilling Update Jim's Mine Area, Kingman Project, Arizona*KZA5:17pmEXR9:25amELIXIR NRGTrading Halt*LAW9:22amKPO9:23amKALINAKALiNA Provides Update on Alberta Projects*LAW9:22amLAW9:22amLAWFINANCEIndependent Expert's Report*LCL8:18amLAW9:22amLAWFINANCESuccessful Restructure and Capital Raising*LEG12:58pmADS9:20amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C*LEG12:56pmAZY9:20amANTIPA MINTrading Halt*LNY9:34amODY9:20amODYSSEYGLDrilling Confirms Extensions of Gold Mineralisation*LOM8:46amMNS9:18amMAGNISUS$85 Million Received in Funding for New York Battery Plant*LOM8:43amK2F9:16amK2FLYTDInvestor Update Presentation*LPD8:23amK2F9:15amK2FLYTDK2F Completes $7.25M Placement*MAG8:39amYOJ9:14amYOJEEQuarterly Activity Report and App 4C Mar Q 2021*MAI8:49amWRM9:12amWHITEROCKTrading Halt*MAU8:21amGPT9:11amGPT2021 Earnings and Distribution Guidance*MCP8:37amRXL9:10amROX RESHigh Grade Intercepts Continue at Youanmi*MDI9:00amPRX9:10amPRODGOLDrilling Commences at Reynolds Range Gold-Copper Project*MGU5:24pmCOE9:09amCOOPERQ3 FY21 Quarterly Report*MHC8:26amNMT9:08amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - Grant of Non-Core Gold Rights*MLM1:21pmCWN9:05amCROWNCrown receives proposal from Oaktree*MLM1:16pmOIL9:05amOPTISCANAppointment of New Non-executive Chair*MME10:04amAPH9:02amAPHEMPMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C*MNS9:18amMDI9:00amSandstone Feasibility Study*MPL8:27amSVW9:00amSEVEN GRPSeven Group $500m Equity Raising Presentation*MXR3:50pmSVW9:00amSEVEN GRPSeven Group Announces $500m Underwritten Equity Raising*NC610:01amHDN8:59amHOMECO DNRTrading Halt*NGI10:18amASO8:57amASTONMINMineralised Intervals Uncovered From Previous Drilling*NMT9:08amZNC8:53amZENITH MINRTR: Major Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy Project*ODY9:20amRTR8:53amRUMBLEMajor Zinc-Lead Discovery at Earaheedy Project*OIL9:05amPWG8:52amPRIMEWESTPrimewest Investor Presentation on Proposed Takeover*OKR9:47amAXE8:52amARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow Report*OLI12:56pmMAI8:49amMAINSTREAMScheme of arrangement with SS&C*ORE8:30amPNR8:46amPANTOROQuarterly Report & Appendix 5B*ORE8:29amLOM8:46amLUCAPAQuarterly Activities Report*ORE8:21amAXE8:45amARCHER MATQuarterly Activities Report*PEC11:07amWOR8:44amWORLEYChevron awards subsea and topsides services contract*PEC10:55amTLM8:44amTALISMANLarge-Scale Gold-in-Soil Anomaly Outlined at Cumbine*PKO10:54amLOM8:43amLUCAPAQuarterly Cashflow Report*PNR8:46amATR8:42amASTRONHalf Yearly Report and Accounts*PRL9:57amAWJ8:42amAURICMINAuric Substantially Increases Gold Rights Footprint*PRX9:10amATR8:41amASTRONRelease of reviewed half year report and change to profit*PVW12:36pmSHN8:40amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report*PWG8:52amMAG8:39amMAGMATICBornite - Chalcopyrite - Chalcocite Intersected at Rose Hill*PWG8:35amSHN8:39amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Activities Report*PWG8:25amADT8:38amADRIATICAdriatic Metals Operations & Corporate Update*PWG8:25amSF18:38amSTEMIFYProspectus*QFE9:34amMCP8:37amMCPHERSONFirst Supplementary Target's Statement*RBL4:18pmCAZ8:36amCAZALY RESAppointment of CEO/Managing Director*RIE9:25amPWG8:35amPRIMEWESTDirectors' Statement re Takeover*RNU11:07amCHN8:34amCHALICEKey Private Properties Secured at Julimar*RTR8:53amCAP8:33amCARPENTARIPrivate Placement*RXL9:10amSVW8:32amSEVEN GRPTrading Halt*S2R8:19amEM18:32amEMERGEGAMEM1 Board shows confidence with significant Options exercise*SAU9:52amAOA8:30amAUSMONRC/Diamond core drilling completed at EL 8745*SCI9:42amGXY8:30amGALAXY RESOrocobre and Galaxy Merger - Presentation*SDF5:09pmORE8:30amOROCOBREOrocobre and Galaxy Proposed Merger Presentation*SF18:38amGXY8:29amGALAXY RESOrocobre and Galaxy Merger - Announcement*SGM8:24amORE8:29amOROCOBREOrocobre and Galaxy Proposed Merger*SHN8:40amARV8:29amARTEMISPaterson - Land Access and Mineral Exploration Agreement*SHN8:39amCV18:27amCV CHECKCVCheck Update - CEO Resignation*SMP11:47amMPL8:27amMEDIBANKDavid Koczkar appointed Medibank CEO*SNG2:21pmMHC8:26amMANHATTANDrilling Commences*SPA9:32am1AD8:25amADALTAMutiple Dose Part Of Ad-214 Phase I Trial Commenced*STO9:36amPWG8:25amPRIMEWESTCNI: Centuria to merge with Primewest - CNI Investor Pres*STX8:20amPWG8:25amPRIMEWESTCNI:Centuria to merge with Primewest combining over $15b AUM*SVW9:00amANW8:25amAUS TINAshford Coking Coal Project - Stage 1 Acquisition Complete*SVW9:00amAPC8:24amAUSPOTASHGreen Loan Verification and Debt Update*SVW8:32amCZL8:24amCONS ZINCInvestor Presentation April 2021 - Operational Control*TG19:45amSGM8:24amSIMS METALFY21 Trading Update*TGH10:03amTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 57 - Week Ended 16 April 2021*TLG8:20amTLX8:23amTELIXPHARMLaunch of International NOBLE Registry for SPECT Imaging*TLM8:44amLPD8:23amLEPIDICOLycopodium to complete EPCM & Additional Capital Raised*TLX8:23amCOG8:23amCONOPERGRPQ3 FY21 Unaudited Trading Results*TTT9:41amGXY8:23amGALAXY RESQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021*TYR8:24amARL8:22amARDEARESCompelling Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide target defined at Black Range*UCM9:29amMAU8:21amMAGNET RESFinal seismic shows up 4km2 thrust zone at HN9*VMY9:33amORE8:21amOROCOBREQuarterly Activities Report*WFL12:30pmBMG8:21amBMGHigh Gold Recoveries- Testwork of Abercromby Drill Samples*WFL12:30pmTLG8:20amTALGAGROUPTalga Progresses EV Anode Plant*WOO9:58amCAV8:20amCARNAVALEHigh grade Gold discovered at Kookynie Gold Project*WOR8:44amSTX8:20amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update*WRM9:12amS2R8:19amS2RESOURCES2 secures exploration ground in Koonenberry, NSW*YOJ9:14amCYQ8:18amCYCLIQEntitlement Issue Prospectus*ZNC9:41amLCL8:18amLOS CERROSTesorito higher grade further extended and remains open*ZNC8:53am


----------



## barney (19 April 2021)

Thanks @Joe Blow  and the many others who have expressed appreciation for the Price Sensitive postings,

I really *don't need or deserve* any thanks however😋

I'm often time poor and don't have anywhere near the time to reply/post as much as I'd like

So posting up a bit of Info on the PS Announcements, and the top Stocks etc is just a small input I can have 

Hopefully it is useful to some other punters and ASF in general at various times.

Many people have helped me over the years on ASF.  If I can give a little back, that is reward enough.


ps. Now if someone can organize the expected P-S Announcement from VML management stating

*Production and Ore sorting is now underway*

And the SP jumps to +8 cents !! and stays there ad infinitum. 

I will be in a much better position to post a lot more, lol


----------



## barney (20 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.49am Tuesday 20th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAlphabeticalCodeTimeEXP9:49amEXPERNCECOEXP Acquires Wild Bush Luxury and Maria Island Walk*1AD8:28amAMX9:48amAEROMETREXAMX Product Demo and Strategy Update*88E8:22amTTT9:46amTITOMICPause in Trading*AAR8:27amAHI9:44amADVANCEDHIVariation to Physimax Letter of Intent*ADD9:02amCTO9:42amCITIGOLDCitigold Commences 2021 Exploration Program*AGY8:24amHAS9:40amHASTTECHHastings Signs Major Offtake Contract with thyssenkrupp*AHI9:44amGNX9:40amGENEXPOWERResults of Entitlement Offer*ALT9:34amCOS9:37amCOSOLCOSOL awarded $2.2m contract wins*AMX9:48amHMD9:35amHERAMEDTrading Halt*AOP8:51amALT9:34amANALYTICAMiddle East marketing distribution agreement for EIS system*APC9:20amQEM9:34amQEMLIMITEDQEM appoints Siecap for Green Hydrogen Development*APH9:13amBAS9:34amBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B March 2021*APT8:32amEFE9:33amE IRONFeasibility Study Update Commences at Nowa Nowa Iron Project*AQI9:18amFLN9:30amFREELANCER1Q21 Results Presentation*ATX8:25amLCD9:29amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report*AUL9:00amLCD9:29amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Activities Report*AUR8:47amEX19:29amEXOPHARMExopharm Receives Firm Commitments to Raise $12 million*BAS9:34amCAA9:28amCAPRALTermination of Process Deed with Allegro Funds*CAA9:28amGMD9:26amGEN MINSTrading Halt*CEL8:56amHRZ9:24amHORIZONExcellent High Grade Results Continue From Peyes Farm*CGF8:58amRMP9:24amREDEMPERORProposed Appointments and Notice of AIM Trading Cancellation*CLA8:46amRRL9:23amREGISRetail Offer Booklet*COS9:37amCTM9:21amCENTAURUSOutstanding Drill Results - Jaguar Nickel Project*CRN8:43amKAR9:20amKAROONKaroon Contracts Maersk Developer Rig*CTM9:21amEGR9:20amECOGRAFJoint Media Release on Battery Anode Materials Facility*CTO9:42amAPC9:20amAUSPOTASHFEED positions K-Brite at the Premium End of SOP Market*DEV8:23amAQI9:18amALICANTOHigh grade copper, gold, silver from Greater Falun Project*DSE8:25amVR89:18amVANAD RESTrading Halt*DTS9:09amFLN9:14amFREELANCER1Q21 Cash Flow and Activity Report*DYL8:22amKKO9:14amKINETIKOSuccessful Production Flow Test - Well KA-03PTR*EFE9:33amAPH9:13amAPHEMPAPH secures second retail distribution agreement with Coles*EGR9:20amSGP9:13amSTOCKLANDStockland Q321 Presentation*EPM8:47amPDN9:12amPALADINQuarterly Activities Report March 2021*ERD7:31amSVM9:11amSOVEREIGNSovereigns Rutile Could Reduce Titanium CO2 Emissions*EX19:29amPDN9:11amPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report March 2021*EXP9:49amWSA9:11amWEST AREASQuarterly Activities Report*FLN9:30amSGP9:10amSTOCKLANDStockland Q321 Update*FLN9:14amOLL9:10amOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C*GCY8:23amDTS9:09amDRAGONTAILDragontail's Significant Growth Continues - Q1 2021 Results*GCY8:23amADD9:02amADAVALEUltramafic Intrusion Disseminated Sulphides at Kabanga*GMD9:26amAUL9:00amAUSTARGOLDTrading Halt*GNE7:38amQPM8:59amQLDPACIFICSPP Upscaled to $5M due to Strong Demand*GNX9:40amTIE8:58amTIETTOMultiple Shallow High-Grade Gold Hits at APG Infill Drilling*GOR8:24amCGF8:58amCHALLENGERThird Quarter Performance Update*GTR8:42amVAL8:57amVALORESOption Conversion & Airborne Survey Completed*GWR8:23amCEL8:56amCHAL EXPExceptional Results from Sampling at Hualilan Gold Project*HAS9:40amKTD8:53amKEYTONEFY21 Revenue Announcement*HDN8:39amAOP8:51amAPOLLOCONSSignificant increase in Indicated Resources*HMD9:35amAUR8:47amAURISMINESandfire JV Update March 2021 Quarter*HRZ9:24amEPM8:47amECLMETALSHigh-Grade Cu-Ag Defined at Rock Hill Copper Prospect*HUB8:33amNWC8:46amNEWWORLDRSignificant New Exploration Target*KAR9:20amCLA8:46amCELRESCelsius to Progress Sagay Porphyry Copper Project*KKO9:14amMEG8:43amMEGADOVisible Mineralisation Intersected at Chakata Gold Project*KTD8:53amCRN8:43amCORONADOQuarterly Activities Report*LCD9:29amGTR8:42amGTI RESUtah Uranium Exploration Fieldwork Commences This Week*LCD9:29amLVH8:42amLIVEHIREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*LEX8:25amSVW8:41amSEVEN GRPSeven Group Completes $500m Equity Raising*LGP8:28amHDN8:39amHOMECO DNRSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer*LOT8:24amHUB8:33amHUB24LTDHUB24 Q3 Market Update*LVH8:42amMDC8:33amMEDLABAppendix 4C - quarterly*LYC8:25amAPT8:32amAFTERPAYQ3 FY21 Business Update*MDC8:33amVHT8:30amVOLPARAVolpara Q4FY21 Business Update*MEG8:43amRIO8:28amRIO TINTORio Tinto releases first quarter production results*MEZ7:30amLGP8:28amLITTLEGRNLGP agrees Danish Distribution Agreement with Balancial*MIO8:28amMIO8:28amMACARTHURMFirst Quarter Update 2021*MM88:24am1AD8:28amADALTAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report*MOH8:26amSXY8:27amSENEXQuarterly Activities Report*NWC8:46amAAR8:27amANGLOBroad Zones of Gold Mineralisation - Mandilla East Main Zone*OLL9:10amSRL8:27amSUNRISEAcquisition of Hylea Project*PDN9:12amXAM8:26amXANADUMINEExploration Update*PDN9:11amMOH8:26amMOHO RESExtensive Gold Mineralisation at Crossroads, Burracoppin*PRU8:22amDSE8:25amDROPSUITEMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*QEM9:34amLEX8:25amLEFROYEXPDiamond Drilling Underway at the Burns Cu-Au Prospect*QPM8:59amLYC8:25amLYNASQuarterly Activities Report*RIO8:28amATX8:25amAMPLIAATX FAK Inhibitors Reduce Fibrosis in Animal Model of NASH*RMP9:24amMM88:24amMED METALSEssential Metals Royalty Extinguished*RRL9:23amGOR8:24amGOLDROADQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2021*SGP9:13amAGY8:24amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Construction Update*SGP9:10amLOT8:24amLOTUSRESSale of non-core assets to deliver $2.5M in cash and shares*SRL8:27amDEV8:23amDEVEXRESOUStrong Off-Hole DHEM Conductor at Wilga Downs Project, NSW*SVM9:11amGCY8:23amGASCOYNEQuarterly Cashflow Report*SVW8:41amGCY8:23amGASCOYNEQuarterly Activities Report*SXY8:27amTPW8:23amTEMPLE WEBCOVID-19 Update*TIE8:58amGWR8:23amGWR GROUPGWR to IPO Wiluna West Gold Project*TPW8:23amPRU8:22amPERSEUSMarch Quarterly Report*TTT9:46amDYL8:22amD YELLOWNova JV - Successful Drilling Results at Barking Gecko*VAL8:57am88E8:22am88 ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow*VHT8:30amGNE7:38amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy FY21 Q3 Performance Report*VR89:18amERD7:31amEROADQuarterly Operational Update*WSA9:11amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for March 2021*XAM8:26am


----------



## barney (20 April 2021)

*9.49am-4.39pm Tuesday 20th April*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticallyCodeTimeAYI4:39pmA1 INVESTAppendix 4C:ACP11:16amMDC4:21pmMEDLABAppendix 4C - monthly:ACP10:45amCLU4:08pmCLUEY LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly:ARE11:16amWML2:46pmWOOMERAProspectus:AYI4:39pmCCL2:27pmCC AMATILSupreme Court of NSW approves Scheme of Arrangement:BOQ10:22amSGC2:09pmSACGASCOBorba 1-7 Flow Testing Update:CCL2:27pmGTE1:38pmGREAT WESTQuarterly Activities Report:CEL1:21pmGTE1:35pmGREAT WESTQuarterly Cashflow Report:CLB10:00amCEL1:21pmCHAL EXPNew Fully Funded 30,000m Drilling Program at Hualilan:CLU4:08pmPOW12:31pmPROTEANAppendix 4C - quarterly:FTT9:56amPOW12:30pmPROTEANQuarterly Activities Report:GTE1:38pmLBY11:50amLAYBUY GHLQuarterly business update and Appendix 4C:GTE1:35pmTTT11:46amTITOMICTrading Halt:KWR10:15amVEN11:26amVINENERGYOperations Update:LBY11:50amMHI11:19amMERCHANTSuspension from Official Quotation (Amended):LIT9:54amARE11:16amARGONAUTMurdie Project - Drilling Update:MCP10:29amACP11:16amAUDALIATrading Halt:MDC4:21pmMHI10:52amMERCHANTSuspension from Official Quotation:MHI11:19amACP10:45amAUDALIAPause in Trading:MHI10:52amMCP10:29amMCPHERSONSupplementary Bidder's Statement:MMI10:09amBOQ10:22amBANK QLDBOQ 1H21 Results Clarification:MTC10:12amKWR10:15amKINGWESTMenzies extensional drilling success:NYR10:09amMTC10:12amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Identified in UGA-16 Drill Core:POW12:31pmNYR10:09amNYRADANyrada Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C:POW12:30pmMMI10:09amMETROMININSustainability Report 2020:SGC2:09pmCLB10:00amCANDY CLUBQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C:TTT11:46amFTT9:56amFACTOR THTerm sheet for acquisition - PowerLime Inc. Changes to Board:VEN11:26amLIT9:54amLITHIUMAUSLIT maintains battery minerals interest through Charger:WML2:46pm


----------



## barney (21 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.56 am Wednesday 21st April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingAlphabeticalCodeTimeBBC9:56amBNKBANKINGBNK launches $250 million Securitisation Warehouse****A4N9:34amHLO9:55amHELLOWORLDTrading Update - March Quarter 2021****A4N9:33amTIN9:53amTNT MINESPause in Trading****ACW9:11amBUD9:53amBUDDYTrading Halt****ACW8:23amCNI9:51amCENTURIACenturia Completes Listed Note Offer - $199m Raised****ADD8:59amFPL9:50amFREMONTPETQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports****AHI9:28amEMD9:48amEMYRIAL$5m Placement for Drug Registration and Treatment Pipeline****ALG8:40amVMS9:46amVENTUREMINRiley Iron Ore Mine on schedule plant commissioning imminent****ALG8:39amALT9:46amANALYTICATrading Halt****ALT9:46amRNU9:45amRENASCORTrading Halt****ALX8:34amCTD9:45amCORP TRAVCTM Market Update****AO19:34amLIO9:44amLION ENETrading Halt****APC8:37amCOF9:44amCENTOREITQ3 FY21 Fund Update and Guidance****ARL8:23amWPP9:42amWPP AUNZWPP AUNZ Scheme Meeting - Chair's Address****AVC9:02amCHK9:41amCOHIBAExploration Strategy Overview - Olympic Domain Tenements****AZI8:22amEXR9:39amELIXIR NRGSuccessful Placement and SPP****AZY9:33amGGG9:39amGREENLANDCompany Seeks Consultation with New Greenland Government****BBC9:56amIXU9:39amIXUPLaunch of POWA index 2.0, secure first commercial customer****BCI8:21amIPT9:39amIMPACT MINPlacement Raises $4 Million****BGA9:28amNAE9:37amNEW AGEDrilling Commences for Pilbara Hemi Style Gold Targets WA****BHP8:23amHMX9:37amHAMMERTrading Halt****BMN8:21amIMU9:37amIMUGENEImugene announces clinical milestone for HER-Vaxx****BUD9:53amPKO9:36amPEAKO LTDInvestor Presentation****CHK9:41amSHO9:36amSPORTSHArtificial Intelligence Live Esports Predictor****CNI9:51amOEL9:36amOTTOENERGYGreen Canyon 21 Bulleit Field Update****COF9:44amKGL9:35amKGLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - ended Mar 2021****CTD9:45amTMR9:35amTEMPUSTrading Halt****CYL8:23amAO19:34amASSETOWLShare Placement to Raise $1.5M****CYM8:25amA4N9:34amALPHA HPAQuarterly Cashflow Report****DTR8:22amA4N9:33amALPHA HPAQuarterly Activities Report****EMD9:48amAZY9:33amANTIPA MINSuccessful $25M Institutional Placement and SPP****ENR8:22amGTE9:32amGREAT WESTFinlayson Assays and Copper Ridge Drilling****EXR9:39amVBC9:29amVERBRECLTrading Halt****FFR8:23amBGA9:28amBEGATatura MSD2 Plant****FPL9:50amAHI9:28amADVANCEDHITRUCONNECT to go live to 150 million potential users****GAL8:25amNGS9:26amNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 21****GAL8:25amWRM9:25amWHITEROCKPlacement to Fully Fund Expanded 2021 Exploration in Alaska****GGG9:39amXAM9:21amXANADUMINETrading Halt****GTE9:32amTSL9:21amTITANSANDSTrading Halt****HLO9:55amNUH9:17amNUHEARANUH Commences Mass Production of HP Elite Wireless Earbuds****HMX9:37amMXR9:16amMAXIMUSPriority Nickel Sulphide Exploration Targets Identified****HT88:25amSYR9:15amSYRAH RESMarch Quarterly Activities Report Presentation****IMU9:37amWNR9:13amWINGARA AGWingara Appoints James Whiteside as CEO****IPT9:39amACW9:11amACTINOGENStrategic Update & Teleconference Call Notification****IVZ8:24amNET9:11amNETLINKZAppendix 4C - quarterly****IXU9:39amSYR9:10amSYRAH RESMarch Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****KGL9:35amNIC9:10amNICKLMINESAcquisition of a further 20% interest in Angel Nickel****KTA8:21amSEQ9:07amSEQUOIATrading Halt****KYK8:57amVTI9:05amVISIONTECHAppendix 4C and Business Activity Report****LIO9:44amTHR9:05amTHORMININGManaging Director Appointment****MBK8:24amTTI9:04amTRAFFICAwarded $1.7m Traffic Controller Export Orders****MCY7:30amAVC9:02amAUCTUS INVMarch 2021 Appendix 4C and Quarter in review****MGV8:43amRRL9:02amREGISResources and Reserves Statement****MRD8:21amADD8:59amADAVALEDrilling in June 2021 - Contract Awarded and Rig Secured****MXR9:16amKYK8:57amKYCKRLIMITAppendix 4C - quarterly****MZZ8:22amNPM8:54amNEWPEAKCachi Gold Project Update****NAC8:38amVUL8:53amVULCAN ESpin-off of non-core assets into Zero Carbon entity - Kuniko****NAC8:27amZNC8:43amZENITH MINNew Results Extend & Confirm New Gold Zones at Split Rocks****NAE9:37amMGV8:43amMUSGRAVENew high-grade gold results at Target 14, Cue****NET9:11amALG8:40amARDENTLGLTCEO Transition - Ardent Leisure Theme Parks and Attractions****NGS9:26amTSO8:39amTESORO RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****NIC9:10amALG8:39amARDENTLGLTRecent Trading Performance****NMT8:23amNSC8:38amNAO SMLCAPMedia Release - Q3 FY21 Quarterly Dividend Declaration****NPM8:54amNAC8:38amNAOS EX-50Media Release - Q3 FY21 Quarterly Dividend Declaration****NSC8:38amAPC8:37amAUSPOTASHCreasys Yandal Increases Stake in APC****NSC8:26amSPT8:36amSPLITITSplitit growth accelerates in first quarter (App 4C)****NST8:21amTSO8:35amTESORO RESQuarterly Activities Report****NUH9:17amALX8:34amATLSRTERIAQ1 2021 Revenue and Traffic Update****NXL8:22amNAC8:27amNAOS EX-50Dividend/Distribution - NAC****OEL9:36amNSC8:26amNAO SMLCAPDividend/Distribution - NSC****PBH8:25amGAL8:25amGALILEOQuarterly Cashflow Report March 2021****PKO9:36amGAL8:25amGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report March 2021****RLT8:21amCYM8:25amCYPRIUMMETExtensive Shallow Copper-Gold Drilling Results Nanadie Well****RNU9:45amPBH8:25amPOINTSBETCompletion of Banach Acquisition****RRL9:02amHT88:25amHARRISTrading Halt****SEQ9:07amMBK8:24amExploration Update - 8 Mile and Eidsvold Drilling Programs****SHO9:36amTLX8:24amTELIXPHARMJapanese Renal Cancer Imaging Trial Meets Study Objectives****SPT8:36amIVZ8:24amINVICTUSInvictus Awards Seismic Contract****SYR9:15amFFR8:23amFIREFLYOutstanding high-grade results from grade control drilling****SYR9:10amCYL8:23amCAT METALSHenty gold mine exceeds expectations****THR9:05amBHP8:23amBHP GROUPQuarterly Activities Report****TIN9:53amACW8:23amACTINOGENQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C****TLX8:24amNMT8:23amNEOMETALSVanadium Recovery Project - Positive Cost Study Results****TMR9:35amARL8:23amARDEARESMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****TSL9:21amWGO8:22amWARREGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B****TSO8:39amMZZ8:22amMATADORDetailed Magnetics Generate New Gold Targets****TSO8:35amWKT8:22amWALKABOUTBoard and Management Changes****TTI9:04amAZI8:22amALTAZINCFurther Standout Drill Results at Ponente****VBC9:29amDTR8:22amDATELINENotice of General Meeting/Proxy Form****VMS9:46amENR8:22amENCOUNTERThick Copper-Gold Intersections at Lamil - Paterson Province****VMY8:21amNXL8:22amNUIX LTDFY21 forecasts****VTI9:05amVMY8:21amVIMY RESVimy opens Share Purchase plan****VUL8:53amRLT8:21amRENERGENProduction of the first CryoVacc commence for DPD laser****WGO8:22amKTA8:21amKRAKATOARand Rock-chips Return Robust, High-grade Gold****WKT8:22amMRD8:21amMOUNT RIDCommencement of Drilling****WNR9:13amNST8:21amNTH STARMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report****WPP9:42amBMN8:21amBANNERMANCorporate and Market Presentation****WRM9:25amBCI8:21amBCIMINERALPositive Mardie Optimisation Results****XAM9:21amMCY7:30amMERCURY NZQuarterly Operational Update****ZNC8:43am


----------



## barney (21 April 2021)

*9.56am-4.06pm Wednesday 21st April*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeLCK4:06pmLEIGHCREEKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B*****ACP10:01amFAU3:56pmFIRST AUResults of Rights Issue*****AKO11:51amBXN3:44pmBIOXYNEResponse to ASX Price Query*****ATH1:07pmFAR3:14pmFARRemus takeover offer not proceeding*****BMH11:15amGCI3:09pmGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCI*****BXN3:44pmTZL1:59pmTZ LIMITEDTrading Halt*****CCL11:26amEWC1:56pmENERGY WLDSuccessful Completion of Entitlement Offer*****CL811:19amOPL1:40pmOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Completes successful SPP*****COS11:29amTZL1:15pmTZ LIMITEDPause in Trading*****DRR10:04amATH1:07pmALTERITYATH434 protects brain cells and improves motor function*****EWC1:56pmMSI12:26pmMULTISTACKResponse to ASX Price Query*****FAR3:14pmWPP12:19pmWPP AUNZWPP AUNZ Scheme Meeting Results*****FAU3:56pmPRS12:14pmPROSPECHQuarterly Cashflow Report*****FRX10:48amPRS12:11pmPROSPECHQuarterly Activities Report*****GCI3:09pmQVE11:59amQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVE*****HHI10:03amPLS11:54amPILBARAMINQuarterly Activities Report*****HHI9:59amAKO11:51amAKORA RESMarch 2021 Quarterly Report*****LCK4:06pmCOS11:29amCOSOLFurther Details - COSOL awarded $2.2m contract wins*****LPI10:00amCCL11:26amCC AMATILScheme of Arrangement Legally Effective*****MME11:05amCL811:19amCARLYHOLDDespatch of Renounceable Rights Issue Documents*****MME9:58amBMH11:15amBAUMARTAppendix 4C - March 2021*****MSI12:26pmTIN11:06amTNT MINESTrading Halt*****OPL1:40pmMME11:05amMONEYMEMoneyMe Autopay Innovation Launched*****PEC10:47amFRX10:48amFLEXIROAMQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - March 2021*****PLS11:54amPEC10:47amPERPET RESSuspension from Official Quotation*****PRS12:14pmDRR10:04amDETERRA REBHP Operational Review - March 2021 Quarter*****PRS12:11pmHHI10:03amH HOUSEHHI signs distribution agreement with Dragonfly Biosciences*****PYG10:00amSRZ10:02amSTELLARThird Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Reports*****QVE11:59amACP10:01amAUDALIAResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query*****SRZ10:02amZLD10:01amZELIRATHERMarch 2021 Quarterly Report*****TIN11:06amPYG10:00amPAYGROUPQuarterly business update*****TZL1:59pmLPI10:00amLITHPOWINTMaricunga Resource Expansion Activity Update*****TZL1:15pmHHI9:59amH HOUSEPause in Trading*****WPP12:19pmZLD9:58amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C - quarterly*****ZLD10:01amMME9:58amMONEYMEPause in Trading*****ZLD9:58am


----------



## barney (22 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.31am Thursday 22nd April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeKRR10:31amKING RIVERQuarterly Activities Report*****3DP8:22amKRR10:30amKING RIVERQuarterly Cashflow Report*****5GG8:24amSUV10:29amSUVOSTRATQuarterly Activities Report*****A1M9:29amCCL10:25amCC AMATILSuspension of securities from official quotation*****AD89:35amSUV10:20amSUVOSTRATQuarterly Cashflow Report*****ADD9:26amCAU10:14amCRONOSAppendix 4C - quarterly*****ADD9:20amVR810:14amVANAD RESPit shell optimisation indicates high grade feed opportunity*****AGG9:06amDRX10:09amDIATREMEPositive initial testwork results received for Galalar DFS*****AIS9:50amTZL10:07amTZ LIMITEDResponse to ASX Price Query*****AIS9:10amTTT10:06amTITOMICTri-D Acquisition Additional Information*****AMP7:34amLFS10:04amLATGROUPSatisfaction of conditions for conditional market*****APC8:33amAUC10:04amTrading Halt*****API9:09amAUL10:01amAUSTARGOLDAuStar Gold Placement*****API9:05amAUC9:59amPause in Trading*****API8:55amNOX9:58amNOXOPHARMPause in Trading*****ARU8:22amMXT9:57amMCP MASTERInstitutional Placement*****AUC10:04amPPL9:51amPUREPROFILQ3 FY21 Results Presentation*****AUC9:59amAIS9:50amAERISRESCONSTELLATION DEPOSIT UPDATE*****AUL10:01amOKU9:48amOKLO RESOklo Updates Progress of Resource Growth Drilling*****AUN9:34amSMI9:48amInitial RC Drilling Program Completed at Bendigo-Ophir*****BCC8:42amODA9:44amORCODA LIMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****BCC8:41amNEU9:44amNEURENQuarterly report and cash flow statement for Q1 2021*****BDA9:14amPPL9:43amPUREPROFILQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C*****BID9:13amMLM9:42amMETALLICARights Issue Closes*****BID9:11amBKL9:41amBLACKMOREBKL Shareholder Briefing*****BKL9:41amTG19:40amTECHGENHigh Grade Rock Chip at El Donna*****BML8:23amTEG9:40amTRIANGLEStorage Agreement Signed With BP*****BPM8:51amFFG9:38amFATFISHFFG increases direct stake in Smartfunding*****BXB8:39amOVN9:37amOVENTUSVirtual Lab in Lab agreement with US-based Sleep Metrics*****CAU10:14amQXR9:36amQXRESOURCE1500m RC Program Underway at Lucky Break Gold Mine*****CCL10:25amGMD9:35amGEN MINS$11M Capital Raising to Underpin Next Phase of Growth*****CHM8:45amMCR9:35amMINCORQuarterly Cashflow Report*****CHN9:13amAD89:35amAUDINATEGLQuarterly Trading Update*****CIP8:46amSTM9:34amSUN METALSBrama drillhole - 450m gold-copper intersection from surface*****CLE9:26amAUN9:34amAURUMINHigh-Grade Results at Lightning Deposit*****CNI8:59amPEC9:33amPERPET RESReinstatement to Official Quotation*****COO8:50amPEC9:32amPERPET RESExceptional Metallurgical Test Results - Beharra*****CR19:31amMCR9:32amMINCORQuarterly Activities Report*****CTP8:52amCR19:31amCONSTELLTrace Magmatic Nickel Sulphides in Multiple Drill Holes*****CVN9:17amRDN9:30amRAIDEN RESTrading Halt*****DCX8:23amIXC9:29amINVEX THERInvex Granted Type C Meeting with FDA*****DCX8:23amA1M9:29amA1MINESLTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B*****DRX10:09amTKM9:29amTREKMETQuarterly Cashflow Report*****DYL9:12amTKM9:28amTREKMETQuarterly Activities Report*****DYL9:11amTIN9:27amTNT MINESEUREKA RESOURCE UPDATE UNDERWAY AND REIDS RIDGE DRILLING*****E2M8:30amMBH9:27amMAGGIEBEERSuccessful Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer*****ECS8:21amMAU9:26amMAGNET RESTrading Halt*****EM28:23amCLE9:26amCYCLONEUpdate on Lady Ethleen Metallurgical Test work Program*****EVN8:27amADD9:26amADAVALEQuarterly Activities Report - 31 March 2021*****FFG9:38amSPA9:25amSPACETALKQuarterly Business Update*****GMD9:35amHMD9:23amHERAMEDHeraCARE commercial agreement with Joondalup Health Campus*****GMR9:20amADD9:20amADAVALEAppendix 5B*****HLX8:23amGMR9:20amGOLDEN RIMGMR to explore Major Porphyry Copper Target in Chile*****HLX8:22amCVN9:17amCARNARVONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B*****HMD9:23amTMX9:17amTERRAIN2,100m RC Drilling Program Commenced at Smokebush*****HYM8:21amLV19:15amLIVEVLIMSuccessful FDA Registration and Commencement of US Sales*****IGO9:08amBDA9:14amBOD AUSTQuarterly acitivities report and Appendix 4C*****IHL8:26amCHN9:13amCHALICEResource Drilling Delivers Growth at Julimar*****IPD8:23amRRL9:13amREGISKey Condition Precedent Satisfied 30% Tropicana Acquisition*****IXC9:29amBID9:13amBILL IDQuarterly Activities Presentation*****JMS8:25amDYL9:12amD YELLOWAppendix 5B - March 2021 Quarterly Cashflow*****JMS8:25amVTH9:11amVITALHARVMAFM increases offer to $1.19*****KCC8:24amBID9:11amBILL IDAppendix 4C*****KRR10:31amDYL9:11amD YELLOWMarch Quarterly Activities Report*****KRR10:30amMEB9:10amMEDIBIOLTDConsumer Mental Health App Development - Second Test Phase*****KSN8:50amAIS9:10amAERISRESSIGNIFICANT INCREASE TO KLONDYKE ROYAL MINERAL RESOURCE*****KSN8:48amAPI9:09amAUST PHARMAPI HY21 Results Presentation*****LFS10:04amTIE9:09amTIETTOTietto Secures SAG Mill for 3.02Moz Abujar Gold Project*****LIT8:21amWPL9:09amWOODSIDEFirst Quarter 2021 Report*****LV19:15amIGO9:08amIGOLIMITEDTropicana Investment Update*****MAU9:26amSNS9:07amSENSENNorth American Operations and Expansion Update*****MBH9:27amAGG9:06amANGLOGOLDAngloGold waives pre-emptive right over Tropicana stake*****MCR9:35amURF9:05amUS RESPROPResponse to ASX Price Query*****MCR9:32amAPI9:05amAUST PHARMAPI HY21 Results ASX Release*****MEB9:10amMXC9:04amMGC PHARMAMGC PHARMA TO ACQUIRE MEDICAL RESEARCH COMPANY MEDICANL*****MGX8:21amRZI9:01amRAIZINVESTEmail to Customers from George Lucas April 2021*****MLM9:42amCNI8:59amCENTURIACenturia expands into real estate debt space*****MP18:32amSTO8:56amSANTOSSantos 2021 First Quarter Report*****MXC9:04amAPI8:55amAUST PHARMHalf Year Accounts*****MXT9:57amMXT8:55amMCP MASTERTrading Halt*****MXT8:55amCTP8:52amCENT PETRLRange Pilot Update - Range-7 Spuds and Range-6 Completed*****NEU9:44amBPM8:51amBPM MINSanty Interpretation Delivers Drill Targets*****NOX9:58amSEQ8:51amSEQUOIATrading Update and FY21 Guidance*****ODA9:44amCOO8:50amCORUM GRPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****OEX8:24amKSN8:50amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities Report*****OKU9:48amKSN8:48amKINGSTONQuarterly Cashflow Report*****OSP8:26amCIP8:46amCEN I REITQ3 FY21 Fund Update*****OVN9:37amCHM8:45amCHIMERICSuccessful Completion of First Patient Cohort Phase 1 Trial*****OZL8:22amBCC8:42amBEAM COMSAppendix 4C March Quarter 2021*****PEC9:33amBCC8:41amBEAM COMSBeam Quarterly Report - Further Growth in Cash Position*****PEC9:32amBXB8:39amBRAMB LTDFY21 Third-Quarter Trading Update*****PPL9:51amAPC8:33amAUSPOTASHProduction Bore-field Drilling Contract Awarded*****PPL9:43amMP18:32amMEGAPORTAppendix 4C - quarterly*****QXR9:36amE2M8:30amE2METALSNew gold and silver zone defined at Mia*****RBL8:26amWSP8:30amWHISPIRQ3 FY21 Activities Update Presentation*****RBL8:26amVYS8:29amVYSARNLTDNotice of contract award with Australian Potash Ltd received*****RBL8:26amEVN8:27amEVOLUTIONMarch 2021 Quarterly Report*****RDN9:30amWSP8:27amWHISPIRAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report*****RED8:20amRBL8:26amREDBUBBLEInvestor Presentation accompanying Letter to Shareholders*****RFR8:22amRBL8:26amREDBUBBLELetter to Shareholders*****RRL9:13amRBL8:26amREDBUBBLETrading update*****RZI9:01amOSP8:26amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4C and Business Update*****SEQ8:51amIHL8:26amINHEALTHPositive FDA Pre-IND meeting guides IHL-675A development*****SMI9:48amJMS8:25amJUPITER MJupiter Declares Final FY2021 Dividend*****SNS9:07amJMS8:25amJUPITER M2021 Preliminary Final Report - Appendix 4E*****SPA9:25amTLX8:24amTELIXPHARMActivities Report and App 4C for quarter ended 31 March 2021*****STM9:34amKCC8:24amKINCORACOPKincora provides exploration update*****STO8:56amTOE8:24amTORO ENERGSemi-massive nickel sulphides discovered 400m SE of Dusty*****SUV10:29amOEX8:24amOILEX LTDAcquisition Funding Arranged*****SUV10:20am5GG8:24amPENTANETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****TEG9:40amIPD8:23amIMPEDIMEDFDA Clearance for SOZO Heart Failure Index*****TG19:40amBML8:23amBOABMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****TIE9:09amDCX8:23amDISCOVEXQuarterly Activities Report*****TIN9:27amDCX8:23amDISCOVEXQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TKM9:29amEM28:23amEAGLE MMLAccelerating Drilling at Oracle Ridge*****TKM9:28amHLX8:23amHELIXQuarterly Activities Report*****TLX8:24amHLX8:22amHELIXQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TMX9:17am3DP8:22amPOINTERRAAppendix 4C - quarterly*****TOE8:24amARU8:22amARAFURAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B*****TTT10:06amOZL8:22amOZMINEROZ Minerals 2021 First Quarter Report*****TZL10:07amRFR8:22amRAFAELLAFurther Strong Assay Results at Santa Comba*****URF9:05amECS8:21amECSBOTANICEntitlement Issue Shortfall Notice*****VR810:14amMGX8:21amMT GIBSONQuarterly Activities Report*****VTH9:11amHYM8:21amHYPERIONHyperion Signs MOU to Supply Monazite to Energy Fuels*****VYS8:29amLIT8:21amLITHIUMAUSAnother Soluna Australia battery receives CEC approval*****WPL9:09amRED8:20amRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities report*****WSP8:30amAMP7:34amAMPAMP provides Q1 2021 cashflows and AUM*****WSP8:27am


----------



## barney (22 April 2021)

*10.31am - 7.04pm Thursday 22nd*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeCIW7:04pmCLIME INVQuarterly market update - March 2021*****ADE5:50pmVKA6:53pmVIKINGMINEVIKING PHASE 1 DRILL PROGRAMME UPDATE*****AHY1:58pmVKA6:40pmVIKINGMINEVKA APPOINTS CEO JULIAN WOODCOCK AS MANAGING DIRECTOR*****AVR2:47pmSYT6:04pmSYNTONICQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****BPP4:38pmADE5:50pmDUNDASGLOBMonthly Factsheet - March 2021*****CGS10:59amRCT5:47pmREEFCASINOAppendix 4C - quarterly*****CIW7:04pmNAE4:49pmNEW AGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****CPU4:18pmBPP4:38pmBABYLONPUBabylon Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C*****DEX12:35pmSIV4:27pmSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - App 4C and Quarterly Activity Report*****DEX12:33pmCPU4:18pmCSHARECPU completes Retail Entitlement Offer*****DXS2:53pmMCM4:07pmMCMININGQuarterly Activities Report*****ELT1:15pmSOR4:06pmSTRAT ELESOR $3M Institutional Placement*****ELT1:13pmMTH4:06pmMITHRILMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report*****MCM4:07pmMCM4:05pmMCMININGQuarterly Cashflow Report*****MCM4:05pmTML3:56pmTIMAHMOU FOR TRANSFER OF PALM OIL MILL EFFLUENT*****MEG2:04pmDXS2:53pmDEXUSDexus Extraordinary General Meeting*****MLM1:05pmAVR2:47pmANTERISAppendix 4C - quarterly*****MTH4:06pmSUH2:44pmSTH HEM MIDrilling Programs to Commence at Colina2 & Llahuin*****NAE4:49pmSTA2:39pmSTRANDLINESuccessful Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer*****NOX11:51amSYA2:15pmSAYONARights Issue Closes Oversubscribed*****RCR11:04amMEG2:04pmMEGADOUpdate Visible Mineralisation Intersected at Chakata Project*****RCR11:04amAHY1:58pmASALEOUpdate to Scheme - Outcome of First Court Hearing*****RCT5:47pmELT1:15pmQuarterly Cashflow Report*****REE10:36amELT1:13pmQuarterly Activities Report*****SIV4:27pmMLM1:05pmMETALLICAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B*****SOR4:06pmDEX12:35pmDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Cashflow Report*****STA2:39pmDEX12:33pmDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Activities Report*****SUH2:44pmNOX11:51amNOXOPHARMVeyonda Showing Potential to Prevent Cytokine Storm*****SYA2:15pmWPP11:25amWPP AUNZDividend/Distribution - WPP*****SYT6:04pmWPP11:23amWPP AUNZSpecial Dividend Announcement*****TML3:56pmRCR11:04amRINCONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TNG10:41amRCR11:04amRINCONRESQuarterly Activities Report*****VKA6:53pmCGS10:59amCOGSTATEAppendix 4C - quarterly*****VKA6:40pmTNG10:41amTNGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****WPP11:25amREE10:36amRARE XKCC: Kincora provides exploration update*****WPP11:23am


----------



## barney (23 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.01am Friday 23rd April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeRXM10:01amREXMINPlacement Share Issue and Appendix 2A*****5GG8:49amSHO9:58amSPORTSHOver 4m OlahBola users & Launch of Esports Series*****5GG8:44amLIO9:58amLION ENELion raises $2.8 million, pursues green hydrogen strategy*****AC88:33amVTH9:56amVITALHARVPause in Trading*****ADV8:23amCDY9:54amCELLMIDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report*****ADV8:22amANP9:51amANTISENSEUS FDA Type C Meeting for ATL1102 in DMD*****ALK9:15amLRK9:50amLARKDCLResignation of Director - Ly and Appendix 3Z*****ALT9:20amTMR9:46amTEMPUSTempus Raises A$1.9M to Extend Drilling*****ALT9:20amMAY9:41amMELBANASale of Beehive Prospect*****AMP7:31amQGL9:39amQNTMGRPHTEGeneral Meeting*****ANP9:51amVBC9:38amVERBRECLVerbrec Investor Presentation*****ARV8:26amSTO9:37amSANTOSSantos prices US$1.0 billion 10-year US 144ARegS bond*****AVA9:02amVBC9:36amVERBRECLVerbrec secures $3 million for next growth phase*****AVL9:27amRNU9:36amRENASCORProposed issue of Securities - RNU*****AX18:47amRNU9:36amRENASCORSuccessful $15M Institutional Capital Raising*****AX18:47amBUD9:35amBUDDYSuspension from Official Quotation*****BCK8:21amCXO9:34amCORE EXPNT Lithium Exploration Breakthrough*****BNZ9:23amREE9:34amRARE XRareX to Spin-Out Nickel-Copper PGE and Gold Assets*****BRK8:25amVMC9:34amVENUS METPGE-Base Metals Strong Bedrock Conductors Identified*****BUD9:35amTSL9:32amTITANSANDSSuspension from Official Quotation*****CBR8:42amKGN9:30amKOGAN.COMApril 2021 Business Update*****CBR8:40amRMP9:30amREDEMPERORQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B*****CBR8:37amRDN9:29amRAIDEN RESRaiden secures 100% equity of Pacton Pilbara portfolio*****CBR7:47amTAS9:28amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Vulcan - VUD0018 Assay Results*****CDY9:54amCHZ9:28amCHESSERDrilling highlights prospectivity of Diamba Sud project area*****CHZ9:28amDEG9:28amDEGREYStrong mineralisation intersected in Crow and Aquila*****CPU8:41amAVL9:27amAUSTVANADGrant Funding for Drilling at Coates Project*****CTM9:25amRXL9:27amROX RESYouanmi Drilling Update - High Grade Intercepts at Junction*****CXO9:34amGME9:25amGME RESMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Cashflow*****DEG9:28amCTM9:25amCENTAURUSSecond Property Secured at Jaguar*****DOU8:42amHMX9:25amHAMMER$5 M Raised to Aggressively Explore Mt Isa Copper Projects*****DXB9:00amBNZ9:23amBENZMININGSECOND RIG ON SITE TO ACCELERATE 50,000m CAMPAIGN*****EEG8:27amALT9:20amANALYTICAProposed issue of Securities - ALT*****EHL8:22amALT9:20amANALYTICACapital Raising Placement*****FEX8:31amIVX9:16amINVIONActivities Report and Appendix 4C*****FEX8:27amALK9:15amALKANEQuarterly Activities Report*****FRB9:09amVRC9:14amVOLTTrading Halt*****FRB9:06amSKY9:10amSKYMETALSQuarterly Activities Report*****GBR8:25amSKY9:09amSKYMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report*****GME9:25amFRB9:09amFIREBIRDQuarterly Cashflow Report*****GRL9:02amFRB9:06amFIREBIRDQuarterly Activities Report*****HMX9:25amAVA9:02amAVA RISKAppendix 4C - quarterly*****HTG8:26amGRL9:02amGODOLPHINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports March 2021*****HYM9:02amHYM9:02amHYPERIONHyperion Establishes Leading U.S. Focused Advisory Board*****ILU8:23amXAM9:02amXANADUMINE$10.2m Placement for Kharmagtai High Grade Exploration*****INV8:58amTOM9:02amTOMIZONEDecember 2020 Activities Report*****IVX9:16amTOM9:01amTOMIZONESeptember 2020 Activities Report*****KGN9:30amTOM9:01amTOMIZONEJune 2020 Activities Report*****LIO9:58amTOM9:01amTOMIZONEMarch 2020 Activities Report*****LME7:32amDXB9:00amDIMERIXCOVID-19 Study Recruits Multiple Patients in Europe*****LRK9:50amINV8:58amINVESTSGRPINV March 2021 Update*****MAY9:41am5GG8:49amPENTANETInvestor Update Presentation*****NXM8:23amAX18:47amACCENT GLGlue Store acquisition - presentation*****NXM8:23amAX18:47amACCENT GLGlue Store acquisition and Brett Blundy to re-join the Board*****ONE8:30am5GG8:44amPENTANETPentanet Acquires High Band 5G Spectrum*****OSH8:24amDOU8:42amDOUUGHDouugh launches instant bank account funding with Stripe*****PGL8:22amCBR8:42amCARBON REVInvestor presentation*****PIQ8:24amCPU8:41amCSHARECPU completes Retail Shortfall Bookbuild*****PPT8:23amCBR8:40amCARBON REVASX/Media release - 4C and equity raising announcement*****PSC8:34amPTX8:38amPRESCIENTPTX-200 AML Trial Progresses to Higher Dose*****PTX8:38amCBR8:37amCARBON REVAppendix 4C - quarterly*****QGL9:39amTLS8:35amTELSTRATelstra invests in 26 GHz spectrum auction*****RDN9:29amPSC8:34amPROSPECRESPilot Plant Progress Update*****REE9:34amAC88:33amAUSCANNAusCann Receives R&D Tax Incentive Refund of $1.6m*****RMP9:30amFEX8:31amFENIX RESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****RNU9:36amONE8:30amONEVIEWAppendix 4C - quarterly*****RNU9:36amWJA8:27amWAMEJAHomeSend KPI Update Q1 2021*****RXH8:22amFEX8:27amFENIX RESQuarterly Activities Report*****RXL9:27amEEG8:27amEMPIRE ENE2021 Beetaloo Work Program Initiation*****RXM10:01amHTG8:26amHARVESTTGHTG to acquire US based SaaS company SnapSupport Inc.*****SHO9:58amARV8:26amARTEMISCarlow Castle Q1 Drilling - New High Grade Shoots Discovered*****SKY9:10amYFZ8:26amYOUFOODZAppendix 4C Q3 FY21 - Quarterly Business & Guidance Update*****SKY9:09amGBR8:25amGREATBOULDGBR secures major landholding in the Earaheedy Basin*****SLR8:21amBRK8:25amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Rig Mobilisation*****STO9:37amOSH8:24amOIL SEARCHQuarterly Activities Report*****TAS9:28amPIQ8:24amPROTEOMICSISO 13485 certification received - Manufacturing Update*****TLS8:35amPPT8:23amPERPETUALQ3 2021 Business Update - April 2021*****TMR9:46amILU8:23amILUKA RESQuarterly Review to 31 March 2021*****TOM9:02amNXM8:23amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities Report*****TOM9:01amNXM8:23amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TOM9:01amADV8:23amARDIDENQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TOM9:01amADV8:22amARDIDENQuarterly Activities Report*****TSL9:32amEHL8:22amEMECO HLDGOperational, financial and capital expenditure update*****VBC9:38amRXH8:22amREWARDLEBeanhunter Strategic Partnership Update*****VBC9:36amPGL8:22amPROSPA GRPPGL Trading Update - 3Q21*****VMC9:34amBCK8:21amBROCKMANFarm-In & JV Agreement and Cooperation on Ophthalmia Project*****VRC9:14amSLR8:21amSILVERLAKEQuarterly Activities Report*****VTH9:56amCBR7:47amCARBON REVTrading Halt*****WJA8:27amLME7:32amLIMEADEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****XAM9:02amAMP7:31amAMPAMP announces intention to pursue Private Markets demerger*****YFZ8:26am


----------



## barney (23 April 2021)

*10.01am-3.53pm Friday 23rd*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeWML2:20pmWOOMERAQuarterly Cashflow Report****92E11:16amWML2:19pmWOOMERAQuarterly Activities Report****AHY12:47pmDEX2:14pmDUKEEXPLORAppointment of Managing Director****AIR12:09pmAKN1:57pmAUKINGSupplementary Prospectus****AKN1:57pmIMU1:50pmIMUGENEAppendix 4C - quarterly****ARV11:21amHCT1:47pmHOLISTALegal Dispute****AVA10:14amNXE1:19pmNEWENERGYQuarterly Report Mar 2021 & Appendix 5B****BNO11:35amHCT1:08pmHOLISTAPause in Trading****BNR10:57amSW11:07pmSWIFTMEDIASwift Signs New Agreements Worth $2.5M****BPM12:02pmAHY12:47pmASALEORelease of Scheme Booklet****BPM12:01pmCPN12:34pmCASPINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****CHM12:24pmCHM12:24pmCHIMERICAppendix 4C - quarterly****CPN12:34pmPBX12:18pmPACIFICBAQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B - December 2020****CXZ10:54amPBX12:18pmPACIFICBAQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B - September 2020****DEX2:14pmWPP12:11pmWPP AUNZCourt Approves Scheme of Arrangement****HCT1:47pmAIR12:09pmASTIVITAEntitlement Offer Booklet****HCT1:08pmBPM12:02pmBPM MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****HGM10:17amBPM12:01pmBPM MINQuarterly Activities Report****HPR10:58amSTX11:44amSTRIKE ENEShare Purchase Plan Opens****HT811:37amHT811:37amHARRISCompletion of Share Placement****HXG10:53amBNO11:35amBIONOMICSQuarterly Cashflow Report Mar 2021****IMU1:50pmARV11:21amARTEMISCarlow Castle Q1 21 Drilling New High Grade Shoots Amended****NNT10:14am92E11:16am92ENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****NXE1:19pmTPD11:11amTALON PETRMarch Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report****PBX12:18pmHPR10:58amHIGH PEAKHigh Peak Diversifies Royalty Portfolio with Acquisition****PBX12:18pmBNR10:57amBULLETIN31 March 2021 Quarterly Report****STX11:44amCXZ10:54amCONNEXIONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****SW11:07pmHXG10:53amHEXAGONAcquisition of Ebony Energy Completed****TPD11:11amVTH10:21amVITALHARVMAFM increases offer to $1.24****VTH10:21amHGM10:17amHIGHGRADEQuarterly activities and cashflow report****WML2:20pmAVA10:14amAVA RISKAppendix 4C - quarterly - corrected****WML2:19pmNNT10:14amNINETYNINStrategic Positioning Review and Proposed Change of Name****WPP12:11pm


----------



## barney (26 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.54am Monday 26th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeADO9:54amANTEO TECHTrading Halt*****4DX8:56amCML9:54amCHASE MINERED FOX DRILLING UPDATE*****8VI8:21amTZL9:50amTZ LIMITEDTrading Halt*****ADO9:54amVTH9:49amVITALHARVVTH RE accepts MAFM offer of $1.24*****ADO8:54amKTE9:48amK2 ENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report*****AHI9:17amKTE9:47amK2 ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report*****APH8:49amAS19:44amANGELQuarterly Activities Update & Appendix 4C*****ARO9:32amPRN9:42amPERENTIPerenti expands in North America with Red Chris LOI*****AS19:44amBYE9:36amBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****AUC9:22amGRV9:34amGREENVALEGRV Undertakes $3m Institutional Placement*****AXE9:28amMAU9:34amMAGNET RESRaise $2.6m to advance drilling at HN9 and Lady Julie*****BPH8:18amTAR9:33amTARUGAMINQuarterly Cashflow Report*****BPH8:18amTAR9:32amTARUGAMINQuarterly Activities Report*****BYE9:36amARO9:32amASTRO RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****CBR9:05amPAM9:28amPA METALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****CML9:54amAXE9:28amARCHER MATAccess to institutional deep tech infrastructure expanded*****COD8:22amRTR9:28amRUMBLETrading Halt*****CRM8:27amMXT9:27amMCP MASTERUpdate - Proposed issue of Securities - MXT*****DCC8:42amMXT9:27amMCP MASTERCompletion of Institutional Placement*****DCX8:24amFIN9:26amFINRESOURCTrading Halt*****DGO9:22amFID9:26amFIDUCIANGPAppendix 4C quarterly & Update*****DOC8:54amAUC9:22amAusgold raises 11.25M to advance the Katanning Gold Project*****DOW8:50amDGO9:22amDRUMMONDPernatty Drilling Results and Exploration Update*****DTZ9:16amFFG9:19amFATFISHFFG acquires payment gateway*****EEG9:19amEEG9:19amEMPIRE ENEAcquisition of EMG Beetaloo Interests*****EFE8:16amAHI9:17amADVANCEDHIAHI signs marketing agreement with Tinjoy Biotech Limited*****FEL8:19amMMR9:17amMEC RESMarch 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 4C*****FFG9:19amDTZ9:16amDOTZ NANODotz and Zohar Dalia Sign Supply and Distribution Agreements*****FID9:26amGLH9:13amGLOBALHEAppendix 4C - quarterly*****FIN9:26amMAI9:09amMAINSTREAMFunds under Administration surpasses $272 billion*****FML8:20amJRV9:09amJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 March 2021*****GLH9:13amJRV9:09amJERVOISQuarterly Financial Statements for 3 months to 31 March 2021*****GRV9:34amGRV9:08amGREENVALEQuarterly Cashflow Report*****GRV9:08amGRV9:07amGREENVALEQuarterly Activities Report*****GRV9:07amCBR9:05amCARBON REVCompletion of institutional entitlement offer and placement*****HDN8:57amSMX9:03amS-MATTERSTrading halt*****HHI8:20amPAR9:02amPARA BIOPARADIGM PROVIDES IND APPLICATION UPDATE*****HHI8:20amSRL9:02amSUNRISEMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow*****HT88:42amKFE9:00amKOGIRONCapital Raising of up to $10.3 million*****HT88:42amHDN8:57amHOMECO DNRHDN Despatches Retail Entitlement Offer Booklet*****INR8:25am4DX8:56am4DMEDICALQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q3 FY2021*****INR8:24amPOD8:55amPODIUMQuarterly Cashflow Report*****JRV9:09amADO8:54amANTEO TECHEnergy Collaborator Program Creates Commercial Pathway*****JRV9:09amDOC8:54amDOCTORCAREAppendix 4C - quarterly*****KFE9:00amRGI8:53amROTOGROVerity Greens Indoor Vertical Farming Facility Update*****KTE9:48amDOW8:50amDOWNER EDISale of Otraco*****KTE9:47amAPH8:49amAPHEMPAPH signs second 2 year deal with Annex Foods (Red Tractor)*****MAI9:09amSIG8:48amSIGMAHEALTCEO resignation announcement*****MAU9:34amPOD8:47amPODIUMQuarterly Activities Report*****MEA8:44amMEA8:44amMCGRATHFY21 Profit Guidance and Trading Update*****MMR9:17amHT88:42amHARRISQuarterly Activities Report*****MSR8:21amHT88:42amHARRISAppendix 4C - quarterly*****MSR8:21amDCC8:42amDIGITALXAppendix 4C - quarterly*****MXT9:27amTIG8:35amMarch 2021 Quarterly Production and Activities Report*****MXT9:27amRVS8:31amREVASUMRevasum Q1 2021 Quarterly Activities Report*****NHF8:25amRVS8:31amREVASUMRevasum Q1 2021 Appendix 4C*****NXS8:22amRDF8:29amREDFLEXSatisfaction of FIRB Condition*****OMH8:21amCRM8:27amCARBONQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****PAM9:28amNHF8:25amNIBHOLDINGnib provides business update and full year outlook*****PAR9:02amINR8:25amIONEERMarch 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report*****PCI8:22amINR8:24amIONEERMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report*****PEN8:20amDCX8:24amDISCOVEXDirector Appointment/Resignation*****PEN8:20amNXS8:22amNEXTSCIENCXPerience No Rinse Antimicrobial Solution cleared by FDA*****POD8:55amPCI8:22amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI*****POD8:47amCOD8:22amCODAMINLTDLatest Emmie Bluff Assays Show Increased Cu, Co Grades*****PRN9:42amTYR8:21amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 58 - Week Ended 23 April 2021*****RDF8:29amOMH8:21amOM HLDNGSMalaysia Operations Update*****RGI8:53am8VI8:21am8VIHOLD8VI Appendix 4C & Quarterly Activity Report*****RHI8:18amMSR8:21amMANASRESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****RTR9:28amMSR8:21amMANASRESQuarterly Activities Report*****RVS8:31amTMX8:20amTERRAINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report*****RVS8:31amHHI8:20amH HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterly*****SIG8:48amHHI8:20amH HOUSEMarch 2021 Quarterly Report*****SMX9:03amFML8:20amFOCUS MINExploration Update - Coolgardie Gold Project*****SRL9:02amPEN8:20amPENINSULAQuarterly Activities Report*****TAR9:33amPEN8:20amPENINSULAQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TAR9:32amFEL8:19amFE LIMITEDContinued Progress on JWD Iron Ore Project*****TIG8:35amTYX8:19amTYRANNAQuarterly Activities Report*****TMX8:20amTYX8:19amTYRANNAQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TYR8:21amBPH8:18amBPH ENERGYAppendix 4C - quarterly*****TYX8:19amBPH8:18amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report*****TYX8:19amRHI8:18amREDHILL IRQuarterly Activities, Cashflow and Tenement Reports*****TZL9:50amEFE8:16amE IRONProspectus - EFE Entitlements Issue*****VTH9:49am


----------



## barney (27 April 2021)

*Tuesday 27th April 2021 Pre-Open till 10.40am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeGRR10:36amGRANGEGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 31 March 2021*****360​8:20amRCE10:28amRECCE LTDAppendix 4C and Activity Report*****3DA8:54amAKP10:20amAUDIOPIXELAppendix 4C - quarterly*****ABV9:55amYRL10:14amYANDALMarch 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report*****AER8:34amFTZ10:05amFERTOZQuarterly Activities Report*****AER8:32amFTZ10:02amFERTOZQuarterly Cashflow Report*****AGY8:31amEMT10:01amEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Mar 2021*****AGY8:23amYRL10:01amYANDALQuarterly Activities Report*****AJQ9:44amSBM10:00amST.BARBARASimberi Sulphide Feasibility Study highlights robust project*****AKP10:20amSIV10:00amSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - Final orders in the ASIC proceedings*****ALX9:55amAVR9:59amANTERISComASUR Key Milestone*****ALX9:54amDTR9:57amDATELINEQuarterly Cashflow Report*****ALY8:18amENA9:57amENSURANCEQuarterly Activities Report*****AND9:44amENA9:57amENSURANCEAppendix 4C - quarterly*****AND9:29amDTR9:56amDATELINEQuarterly Activities Report*****ANR8:34amBMO9:56amBASTIONMINHigh-Grade Rock-Chips from Capote*****AOP8:20amEPN9:55amEPSILONQ1 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C*****AQC9:26amALX9:55amATLSRTERIA2021 AGM Speeches and Presentation*****AQD9:02amABV9:55amADV BRAKEAppendix 4C - quarterly*****AR99:28amALX9:54amATLSRTERIAOutcome for SCC Rate Case for Dulles Greenway*****AR99:25amWEL9:54amWINCHESTEROperations update*****ARL8:20amPGM9:51amPLATINAMajor upgrades mineral resource estimate at Skaergaard*****ARV8:24amMAI9:51amMAINSTREAMTrading Halt*****ASQ8:20amVRC9:50amVOLTBinding SPAs Signed to Acquire 70% of Graphite Producer*****AVR9:59amVR19:47amVECTIONTECBlank Canvas Acquisition Completion & Investor Presentation*****AZS9:33amAJQ9:44amARMOURNorthern Territory Resource Update*****BDC9:39amAND9:44amANSRDA GRPInvestor Update*****BDC9:34amMEG9:44amMEGADOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B*****BET9:42amBET9:42amBETMAKTECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****BIN8:35amTNR9:42amTORIANFinal Interim Resource Estimate Gold Results*****BIR8:23amPSA9:40amPETSECHalf Yearly Report and Accounts*****BKT8:16amRXH9:40amREWARDLEPepper Leaf Strategic Partnership Update*****BLZ8:55amBDC9:39amBARDOCGOLDQuarterly Activities Report*****BMO9:56amNIC9:39amNICKLMINESQuarterly Activities Report*****BRU8:21amSPL9:37amSTARPHARMAQuarterly Cashflow and Activities Report*****BSL8:56amDVL9:37amDORSAVIAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report*****BTI9:01amSRJ9:37amSRJTECHNOSRJ secures first order in Saudi Arabia*****BUX8:35amEXL9:35amELIXINOLInvestor Presentation*****BUX8:33amGNG9:35amGR ENGINGR Engineering Acquires Leading Process Controls Business*****CAI8:19amRMI9:35amRES MININGCommencement of Field Activities in Tanzania*****CAP8:57amBDC9:34amBARDOCGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report*****CHZ9:07amAZS9:33amAZURE MINSStrong Strike and Depth Extensions from Andover Drilling*****CLA9:27amSUV9:33amSUVOSTRATFurther Exploration Licenses Granted at Nova Silica Project*****CWY8:20amDNK9:33amDANAKALITrading Halt*****DAV8:19amISU9:31amISELECTDividend/Distribution - ISU*****DEV8:19amMCL9:31amMIGHTY CAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cashflow*****DMC9:12amMCL9:30amMIGHTY CQ3 FY21 Business Highlights & Cashflow*****DNK9:33amAND9:29amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C*****DRE8:18amAR99:28amARCHTISQuarterly Results Commentary*****DTC8:22amGSS9:27amGENETICSIGQuarterly update and Appendix 4C*****DTR9:57amCLA9:27amCELRESTrading Halt*****DTR9:56amAQC9:26amAUSPACCOALDartbrook - Modification 7 Update*****DVL9:37amISU9:26amISELECTiSelect announces special dividend and dividend program*****DW89:21amE2M9:26amE2METALSMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports*****DW89:16amVMS9:25amVENTUREMINChalice commences EM program on Julimar lookalike target*****E2M9:26amAR99:25amARCHTISAppendix 4C - quarterly*****EMT10:01amHXL9:24amHEXIMAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****ENA9:57amSCI9:23amSILVERCITYMajor Soil Sampling Programs Commence at Austin Gold Project*****ENA9:57amTOU9:21amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report*****EOF8:22amDW89:21amDIGITALWINQuarterly Report*****EPN9:55amTOU9:20amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report*****EXL9:35amRHY9:19amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - quarterly*****FBR8:21amPPK9:17amPPK GROUPLi-S Energy Appoints Non-Executive Director and CEO*****FGL8:57amDW89:16amDIGITALWINAppendix 4C - quarterly*****FTZ10:05amICR9:15amINTELICARETrading Halt*****FTZ10:02amHRZ9:13amHORIZONBoorara Resource Update Increases Gold Grade by 34%*****GNG9:35amRAC9:12amRACEONCOQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C*****GO29:07amDMC9:12amDESGNMLKCOQ3 Business Update and Appendix 4C*****GRL8:59amUNI9:09amUNISTOREInvestor Presentation to Goldman Sachs Conference*****GRR10:36amMRQ9:09amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Marao First Mineral Assemblage Results*****GSN8:58amPRL9:08amPROVINCECompletion of Acquisition*****GSS9:27amYPB9:07amYPB GROUPQuarterly Activities Report*****HFY8:20amYPB9:07amYPB GROUPQuarterly Cashflow Report*****HRZ9:13amCHZ9:07amCHESSERQuarterly activities report and quarterly cash flow report*****HXL9:24amGO29:07amGO2PEOPLEGO2 March 2021 Quarterly Report & 4C*****ICG8:22amTPS9:06amTHREAT PROQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****ICR9:15amMXR9:05amMAXIMUSMaximus awarded EIS Drilling Grant for Redback extension*****ISU9:31amNOX9:04amNOXOPHARMMarch Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****ISU9:26amSDV9:04amSCIDEVHaldon Secures Gateway Road Project*****K2F8:19amSOM9:02amSOMNOMEDAppendix 4C - quarterly*****K2F8:19amAQD9:02amAUSQUESTCopper Potential Outlined at Cerro de Fierro*****KRM8:20amSOM9:01amSOMNOMEDTrading and operational activities improved over the quarter*****LCL8:21amBTI9:01amBAILADORTrading Halt*****LEX8:41amSPN9:00amSPARC TECHFurther Outstanding Results PFAS Testing*****MAI9:51amGRL8:59amGODOLPHINMcPhillamys Style Gold Intersections from Lewis Ponds*****MCL9:31amGSN8:58amGREATSOUTHMultiple New Targets Identified at Duketon*****MCL9:30amSPQ8:58amSUPERIORSteam Engine Gold Project - Scoping Study*****MEG9:44amFGL8:57amFRUGLGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly*****MPA8:42amCAP8:57amCARPENTARIResponse to ASX Price Query*****MRQ9:09amVEA8:57amVIVA E GRPFirst Quarter Operational Update*****MSL8:23amBSL8:56amBLUESCOPEBlueScope increases earnings guidance for 2H FY2021*****MXC8:22amSGQ8:56amST GEORGENickel-Copper Sulphide Potential Grows at Mt Alexander*****MXR9:05amSE18:56amSENSERAQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C*****MYD8:22amBLZ8:55amBLAZE INTExploration Update*****NIC9:39am3DA8:54amAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****NOX9:04amOXX8:52amOCTANEXSefton Project Exploration Update*****OMH8:21amWOA8:43amWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update*****OXX8:52amTNY8:43amTINYBEANSTinybeans Enters Pet Parenting Market*****PAA8:30amMPA8:42amMAD PAWSQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C*****PGM9:51amLEX8:41amLEFROYEXPResampling at Burns Better Defines Copper Gold Intersections*****PPK9:17amBIN8:35amBINGO INDBINGO enters into scheme implementation deed with MIRA*****PRL9:08amBUX8:35amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities Report*****PSA9:40amAER8:34amAEERISQuarterly Report for Q3 of FY21*****RAC9:12amANR8:34amANATARA LSAppendix 4C - quarterly*****RCE10:28amBUX8:33amBUXTONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****RDS8:19amUBN8:33amURBANISEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report*****RHY9:19amS328:33amSOUTH32Quarterly Report March 2021*****RMI9:35amAER8:32amAEERISAppendix 4C - quarterly*****RWC8:24amVUL8:31amVULCAN EAcquisition of World Leading Geothermal Engineering Business*****RXH9:40amAGY8:31amARGOSYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021*****S328:33amTAH8:30amTABCORPRevised proposal received for the Wagering & Media business*****SBM10:00amPAA8:30amPHARMAUSTPhase IIb Canine Trial Identifies Therapeutic Window for MPL*****SBR8:20amRWC8:24amRWC CORPTrading update for quarter ended 31 March 2021*****SBR8:19amARV8:24amARTEMISCarlow Castle - New Exploration Targets*****SCI9:23amAGY8:23amARGOSYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021*****SDV9:04amBIR8:23amBIRFINPulse Markets Performance Update*****SE18:56amSES8:23amSECOSAppendix 4C - quarterly*****SES8:23amMSL8:23amMSL SOLTNSAppendix 4C - quarterly*****SGQ8:56amEOF8:22amECOFIBREAppendix 4C*****SIV10:00amMYD8:22amMYDEALAppendix 4C - quarterly*****SOM9:02amMXC8:22amMGC PHARMAMARCH QUARTERLY ACTIVITY AND CASHFLOW REPORT*****SOM9:01amICG8:22amINCA MINLSRereleased - Update from AGES Conference, NT*****SP38:20amDTC8:22amDAMSTRAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C*****SPL9:37amLCL8:21amLOS CERROSDrilling Commenced for Ceibal Porphyry Target*****SPN9:00amBRU8:21amBURUENERGYUngani Oilfield Production Update*****SPQ8:58amSUD8:21amSUDAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report*****SRJ9:37amFBR8:21amFASTBRICKAppendix 4C - quarterly*****STA8:20amOMH8:21amOM HLDNGSUpdate on Proposed Secondary Listing on Bursa Malaysia*****STX8:17amSTA8:20amSTRANDLINECoburn Project LNG Supply Agreement Executed*****SUD8:21amHFY8:20amHUBIFYLTDHFY takes Strategic Stake in Cyber Company Internet 2.0*****SUV9:33amASQ8:20amAUSSILICAQDrilling confirms Mafic-Ultramafic Intrusion at Sovereign*****TAH8:30amAOP8:20amAPOLLOCONSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports*****TNR9:42am360​8:20amLIFE360Proposed acquisition of Jiobit*****TNY8:43amKRM8:20amKINGSROSEMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Cashflow Statement*****TOU9:21amCWY8:20amCLEANAWAYUpdate Regarding Sydney Assets Acquisition*****TOU9:20amSBR8:20amSABRE RESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****TPS9:06amARL8:20amARDEARESBasal contact nickel sulphide intersected at Emu Lake*****UBN8:33amSP38:20amSPECTURSpectur Secures $1.5 Million Loan Facility*****UNI9:09amSBR8:19amSABRE RESQuarterly Activities Report*****VEA8:57amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESQuarterly Cashflow Report*****VMS9:25amDEV8:19amDEVEXRESOUAnomalous PGE over mafic-ultramafic intrusion at Sovereign*****VR19:47amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESQuarterly Activities Report*****VRC9:50amRDS8:19amREDSTONERedstone to Test Historical 0.16% Nickel Anomaly*****VUL8:31amK2F8:19amK2FLYTDK2F Appendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report*****WEL9:54amK2F8:19amK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report*****WOA8:43amDAV8:19amDAVENPORTQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports*****WSR8:19amCAI8:19amCALIDUSRESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report*****WSR8:19amALY8:18amALCHEMYRESDRILLING COMMENCES AT KARONIE PROJECT*****YPB9:07amDRE8:18amDREDNOUGHTIllaara Update and Regional Target Generation*****YPB9:07amSTX8:17amSTRIKE ENEGreater Erregulla Update*****YRL10:14amBKT8:16amBLACKROCKQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow*****YRL10:01am


----------



## barney (27 April 2021)

*Tuesday 27th April 10.40am till after 5pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeLCT4:56pmLIV CELLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****AEV11:20amKPG4:33pmKELLYPRTNRKelly Partners Acquires $2.4m Business in Sydney CBD****AIV10:51amRZI4:27pmRAIZINVESTBusiness Quarterly Update & Appendix 4C - 31 March 2021****AIV10:49amOLI4:25pmOLIVERSValidating orders obtained from the Federal Court****AKO1:46pmPNN4:11pmPEPINNINISuspension from Official Quotation****AKO12:27pmPNN3:55pmPEPINNINIPause in Trading****AME2:15pmCR93:50pmCORELLARESAppendix 4C - quarterly****BOA11:42amDXS3:20pmDEXUSUpdate in relation to the merger of DWPF with ADPF****BOA10:45amMAT2:55pmMATSA RES31 March 2021 Quarterly Report****CDX11:11amECT2:50pmENVIRONTrading Halt****CML1:25pmPNN2:24pmPEPINNINIProjects Update****CR93:50pmAME2:15pmALTOMETALSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****DMC1:16pmAKO1:46pmAKORA RESExploration Results****DXS3:20pmWLD1:34pmWELLARDQuarterly Activity Statement****ECT2:50pmWLD1:32pmWELLARDAppendix 4C - quarterly****EGG12:11pmCML1:25pmCHASE MINEUPDATE ON QUEBEC - ALOTTA ACTIVITIES****ERL12:25pmMAI1:24pmMAINSTREAMRevised scheme of arrangement with SS&C****ERL12:23pmFGL1:21pmFRUGLGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly****FGL1:21pmDMC1:16pmDESGNMLKCOAmendment to Appendix 4C****FPL11:08amMOT1:16pmMCP INCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT****KAU11:46amMXT1:04pmMCP MASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT****KPG4:33pmMCP12:45pmMCPHERSONTrading Halt****LCT4:56pmAKO12:27pmAKORA RESPause in Trading****MAI1:24pmERL12:25pmEMPIRE RESQuarterly Activities Report****MAT2:55pmERL12:23pmEMPIRE RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****MCP12:45pmEGG12:11pmENEROEnero acquires UK-based McDonald Butler Associates****MCP11:51amMIL11:59amMIL-SGAppendix 4C - quarterly****MCP10:59amMCP11:51amMCPHERSONPause in Trading****MIL11:59amTTL11:51amTRANSCENDAppendix 4C - monthly****MOT1:16pmTTL11:50amTRANSCENDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****MXT1:04pmQGL11:46amQNTMGRPHTECompany Update and Cleansing Prospectus****OLI4:25pmKAU11:46amKAISERREEFKaiser Update and Decline Development Commences****PNN4:11pmBOA11:42amQuarterly Activities Report****PNN3:55pmAEV11:20amAVENIRAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****PNN2:24pmCDX11:11amCARDIEXLTDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report****QGL11:46amFPL11:08amFREMONTPETDaily Production increases to 2,300 BOE per day****RZI4:27pmMCP10:59amMCPHERSONSupplementary Bidder's Statement****TTL11:51amAIV10:51amACTIVEXQuarterly Activities Report****TTL11:50amAIV10:49amACTIVEXQuarterly Cashflow Report****WLD1:34pmBOA10:45amQuarterly Cashflow Report****WLD1:32pm


----------



## barney (28 April 2021)

*Pre-open till 9.54am Wednesday 28th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeANP9:54amANTISENSEQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C****360​8:24amHWH9:54amHOUSTONWHLHWH Two New Innovation Projects in the UK****1ST8:40amEXR9:53amELIXIR NRGOperations Update****1ST8:35amCNJ9:53amCONICO LTDApproval Given for Greenland Field Season****5GN9:33amRTR9:51amRUMBLEInvestor Presentation****ACU9:47amFCT9:51amFIRSTWAVETrading Halt****ADO9:12amINR9:51amIONEERioneer to Pursue a Secondary US Stock Exchange Listing****ADO9:12amCKA9:50amCOKALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****AER8:27amCNB9:49amCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities Report****AFP7:30amRZI9:49amRAIZINVESTRZI acquisition puts residential property on investment menu****AIM9:43amBEM9:48amBLACKEARTHQuarterly Activities Report****ALC9:08amACU9:47amACUMENTISGovernment Services Division Update****AMD8:17amRTR9:47amRUMBLE$40m Placement to Fast Track Exploration at Earaheedy****AMI8:22amRBD9:47amRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Q1 Sales Announcement****ANN9:21amTZL9:46amTZ LIMITEDPlacement and Rights Issue****ANP9:54amSKF9:44amSKYFIISkyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C****ANX8:21amAIM9:43amACCESS IHLTrading Halt****AOU8:47amMBK9:42amQuarterly Cashflow Report****AQX8:29amBEM9:42amBLACKEARTHQuarterly Cashflow Report****ART9:06amMBK9:41amQuarterly Activities Report****ART9:02amFHS9:40amFREHIL MINAppendix 5B****ARX8:51amFIN9:40amFINRESOURCAcquisition of North Onslow Solar Salt Project****ATX8:25amFHS9:38amFREHIL MINQuarterly Report****ATX8:24amYPB9:37amYPB GROUPMotifMicro Global Marketing Launch****AUR8:46amCWZ9:35amCASHWERKZAppendix 4C - quarterly****AVL9:05amCPT9:35amCIPHERPTAppendix 4C and Activities Report****AWJ8:50am5GN9:33am5G NETWORK5G Networks Q3 FY21 Financial and Operational Update****AWJ8:47amCGA9:33amCONTANGOAMQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4C****AX89:00amWCG9:31amWEBCENTRALWebcentral Q3 FY21 Financial and Operational Update****BCN8:37amEMD9:30amEMYRIALAppendix 4C - Quarterly****BEM9:48amDGO9:30amDRUMMONDQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B****BEM9:42amPEC9:30amPERPET RESQuarterly Activities Report****BGL8:28amPEC9:28amPERPET RESAppendix 5B****BGL8:25amCTM9:27amCENTAURUSHigh Impact RC Drill Program Commences at Jaguar****BIR8:20amPAM9:25amPA METALSKhao Soon Tungsten Project Drilling Update****BMN8:18amNAE9:24amNEW AGEGold and Arsenic Anomalies Identified - Lammerlaw NZ****BMN8:18amPNX9:23amPNX METALSNew Glencoe MRE expands Fountain Head Development****BRN8:17amSTN9:23amSATURN METQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow Report****BTI9:23amBTI9:23amBAILADORCapital Raising Presentation****BTI9:22amBTI9:22amBAILADORBailador raises $20m via Institutional Placement****CAP9:03amPGD9:22amPEREGOLDPeregrine Acquires Gold Prospective Tenement in the Pilbara****CBY8:21amKGN9:21amKOGAN.COMResponse to ASX Query****CBY8:19amANN9:21amANSELLAnsell FY21 Trading and Guidance Update****CCA8:59amRAC9:19amRACEONCORace Initiates Heart Safety Preclinical Study for Bisantrene****CDT8:21amFML9:19amFOCUS MINExploration Update - Laverton Gold Project****CGA9:33amMLX9:17amMETALS XQuarterly Activities Report****CKA9:50amLSA9:17amLACHLANQuarterly Cashflow Report****CNB9:49amVXR9:17amVENTUREXQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****CNJ9:53amLSA9:16amLACHLANQuarterly Activities Report****COD8:20amVXR9:15amVENTUREXQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****COL8:41amCYP9:15amCYNATA THRQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C****CPN8:33amRZI9:14amRAIZINVESTTrading Halt****CPT9:35amLVE9:13amLOVEGROUPQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C****CRW8:30amPDI9:13amPREDICTIVEBANKAN AEROMAG MANY NEW DRILL TARGETS ALONG 35KM STRUCTURE****CRW8:28amADO9:12amANTEO TECHProposed issue of Securities - ADO****CTM9:27amADO9:12amANTEO TECHAnteoTech secures funding to support launch and pipeline****CTP9:03amSCT9:11amSCOUTSECMar 2021 Quarter Update and Appendix 4C****CUE8:43amPAB9:08amPATRYSAppendix 4C - Quarterly - 31 March 2021****CWX8:18amALC9:08amALCIDIONQ3 FY2021 Business Update and Appendix 4C****CWZ9:35amGNX9:07amGENEXPOWERConstruction Commences at Kidston Hydro Project****CYP9:15amSI69:07amSIXSIG METUpcoming Drilling Program at Monument Gold Project****DGO9:30amOCC9:06amORTHOCELLCelGro Study Results Open Up New US Market Access Strategy****DKM8:18amART9:06amAIRTASKERProspectus Forecast and Trading Update****DNA8:22amMAD9:06amMADERGROUPQuarterly Operational Update - Q3 FY2021****EMD9:30amAVL9:05amAUSTVANADCo-operative Research Centre Vanadium Project Update****ENR8:18amHPG9:04amHIPAGESGoldman Sachs Emerging Leaders Conference Presentation****ERM8:22amWRM9:03amWHITEROCKExploration Activities Commence at Last Chance - Alaska****ERM8:22amCAP9:03amCARPENTARIQuarterly Report****EXR9:53amCTP9:03amCENT PETRLRange Pilot Update - Range-8 Spuds and Range-7 Completed****FCT9:51amIPD9:02amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4C - Quarter ended 31 March 2021****FFX8:15amART9:02amAIRTASKERAppendix 4C - quarterly****FHS9:40amFRX9:02amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam leadership changes to underpin further growth****FHS9:38amAX89:00amACCELERATEExcellent Metallurgical Test Results Received For Tambellup****FIN9:40amHPG9:00amHIPAGESQ3 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****FML9:19amCCA8:59amCHANGEFLQuarterly activities report & Appendix 4C****FRX9:02amLSR8:59amLODESTARNickel Sulphide Intersected in Regional Drilling at Nepean****G1A8:29amMGV8:58amMUSGRAVEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****GBR8:21amSGF8:56amSGFLEETRetail Entitlement Offer Completion****GML8:24amARX8:51amAROA BIOMarch Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C****GNX9:07amAWJ8:50amAURICMINQuarterly Activities Report****GO28:21amNUH8:48amNUHEARAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****GWR8:23amAOU8:47amAUROCH MINNICKEL SULPHIDES INTERSECTED ALONG STRIKE AT NEPEAN****HGO8:36amAWJ8:47amAURICMINAppendix 5B****HMD8:21amAUR8:46amAURISMINEForrest Project Diamond Drilling and DHEM Update****HPG9:04amSMN8:45amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update****HPG9:00amS668:44amSTAR COMBOQuarterly Business Update****HRR8:22amCUE8:43amCUEMahato PSC development update****HWH9:54amPMV8:42amPREM INVAppointment of Premier Retail CEO****IGO8:29amCOL8:41amCOLESGROUP2021 Third Quarter Sales Results****IGO8:28amSDF8:41amSTEADFASTSteadfast upgrades FY21 guidance****IMA8:19am1ST8:40am1ST GROUPQuarterly Update****INR9:51amXST8:40amXSTATEXST to Acquire Net 1500 BOEPD of Canadian Production****IPD9:02amBCN8:37amBEACON MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report****JBH8:35amHGO8:36amHILLGROVEActivity Report For Quarter Ended 31 March 2021****JBH8:31am1ST8:35am1ST GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly****KGD8:15amJBH8:35amJB HI-FIQ3 FY21 Sales Update****KGN9:21amSGC8:35amSACGASCOSGC to Add Net 1500 BOEPD to Canadian Production****LEG8:16amMGR8:34amMIRVAC GRPMGR 3Q21 Update & Earnings Guidance****LGP8:21amLNK8:33amLINK ADMINWithdrawal of Consortium Proposal, updates performance, PEXA****LNK8:33amCPN8:33amCASPINSulphides Intersected at Yarawindah Brook Project****LPD8:21amMGR8:33amMIRVAC GRPMGR 3Q21 Operational Update****LRS8:17amJBH8:31amJB HI-FIGroup CEO Transition****LSA9:17amCRW8:30amCASHREWARDQuarterly Activity Report****LSA9:16amG1A8:29amGALENA MING1A Achieves 2020 Drilling Objectives at Abra - Updates MRE****LSR8:59amIGO8:29amIGOLIMITEDMarch 2021 Quarter Presentation****LVE9:13amAQX8:29amALICEQUEENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****MAD9:06amCRW8:28amCASHREWARDAppendix 4C****MAU8:19amIGO8:28amIGOLIMITEDMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report****MAU8:19amBGL8:28amBELLEVUEQuarterly Activities Report****MBK9:42amAER8:27amAEERISCustomer Revenues****MBK9:41amQPM8:27amQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****MGR8:34amRCR8:26amRINCONRESDrilling Commences at the Laverton Gold Project****MGR8:33amOPY8:26amOPENPAYQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C****MGV8:58amATX8:25amAMPLIAPreclinical Data Support Developmnt AMP945 Pancreatic Cancer****MKG8:21amSBM8:25amST.BARBARAQuarterly Report Q3 March FY21****MLX9:17amBGL8:25amBELLEVUEQuarterly Cashflow Report****MTB8:19amATX8:24amAMPLIAQuarterly Report and Shareholder Update****MZZ8:17amGML8:24amGATEWAYHigh Grade Gold at Gidgee Grows From Step-Out Drilling****NAE9:24am360​8:24amLIFE360Appendix 4C & Quarterly Activity Report****NSB8:19amGWR8:23amGWR GROUPC4 Deposit Iron Ore - Production Update****NUH8:48amAMI8:22amAURELIAQuarterly Activities Report****NXM8:21amDNA8:22amDONACOTemporary Closure of Star Vegas****OCC9:06amHRR8:22amHERONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****OPY8:26amERM8:22amEMMERSONQuarterly Cashflow Report****PAB9:08amRSH8:22amRESPIRIRespiri Partnership with TerryWhite Chemmart Group****PAM9:25amERM8:22amEMMERSONQuarterly Activities Report****PDI9:13amGO28:21amGO2PEOPLEGO2, Skill Hire Acquisition Update****PEC9:30amGBR8:21amGREATBOULDFurther thick, shallow gold intersections at Blue Poles****PEC9:28amMKG8:21amMAKOTchaga Delivers Wide High-Grade Drill Results at Depth****PGD9:22amLPD8:21amLEPIDICOLOI for Product Offtake signed with Global Trading Company****PMV8:42amCDT8:21amCASTLE MINAdditional Earaheedy Basin Licence Applications****PNX9:23amHMD8:21amHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****PPK8:18amLGP8:21amLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****QPM8:27amCBY8:21amCANTERBURYQuarterly Cashflow Report****RAC9:19amNXM8:21amNEXUS MINSWallbrook Diamond Hole Hits Broad High-Grade Mineralisation****RBD9:47amANX8:21amANAXMETALSSorting Tests Unlock Whim Creek Value****RCR8:26amSHE8:20amSTONEHORSEQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Report****RDN8:20amSHG8:20amSINGHEALTH3D Medical Software Launch and FDA 510(K) Application****RFR8:19amBIR8:20amBIRFINAppendix 4C - quarterly****RMS8:18amRDN8:20amRAIDEN RESGold intercepts in historic drilling in Yandicoogina****RSH8:22amVR88:20amVANAD RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report****RTR9:51amCOD8:20amCODAMINLTDMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****RTR9:47amTI18:19amTOMBADORMining Licence Granted for Tombador Project****RZI9:49amMAU8:19amMAGNET RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****RZI9:14amNSB8:19amNEUROSCIENManufacturing Update****S668:44amMAU8:19amMAGNET RESQuarterly Activities Report****SBM8:25amSFR8:19amSANDFIRESandfire March 2021 Quarterly Report Presentation****SCN8:18amRFR8:19amRAFAELLAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports****SCT9:11amSFR8:19amSANDFIRESandfire March 2021 Quarterly Report****SDF8:41amIMA8:19amIMAGE RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****SFR8:19amTMZ8:19amTHOMSONRESFurther Wide Gold Intercepts at Harry Smith****SFR8:19amSTX8:19amSTRIKE ENE1Q21 Quarterly Activities Report & 5B****SGC8:35amMTB8:19amMT BURGESSKihabe Polymetallic Zn/Pb/Ag/V2O5/Ge/Cu Deposit, Botswana****SGF8:56amCBY8:19amCANTERBURYQuarterly Activities Report****SHE8:20amDKM8:18amDUKETONRosie Nickel Sulphide Project Scoping Study****SHG8:20amWC88:18amWILDCATQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****SI69:07amENR8:18amENCOUNTERMajor Copper Opportunities Emerging in the NT****SKF9:44amBMN8:18amBANNERMANQuarterly Activities Report****SMN8:45amPPK8:18amPPK GROUPFederal Government Grant - Advanced Mobility Analytics Group****STN9:23amBMN8:18amBANNERMANQuarterly Cashflow Report****STX8:19amSCN8:18amSCORPIONFenix Iron Ore JV Update - Pharos****SUN8:00amCWX8:18amCARAWINEFollow-up Drilling Underway at Hercules Gold Prospect****TI18:19amRMS8:18amRAMELIUSMarch 2021 Quarterly Report Guidance Eridanus Orion update****TMZ8:19amAMD8:17amARROW MINBurkina Faso - Unlocking the Potential of the Boromo Belt****TNY8:16amWAF8:17amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Cashflow Report****TZL9:46amWAF8:17amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Activities Report****VR88:20amLRS8:17amLATRESNoombenberry Halloysite-Kaolin Project Update****VXR9:17amMZZ8:17amMATADORMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****VXR9:15amBRN8:17amBRAINCHIPAppendix 4C and Activities Report****WAF8:17amLEG8:16amLEGENDNew Massive sulphide intercepts highlight scale of Mawson****WAF8:17amTNY8:16amTINYBEANSThird Fiscal Quarter 2021 and 4C Cashflow Report****WC88:18amKGD8:15amKULAExploration Update****WCG9:31amFFX8:15amFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****WRM9:03amSUN8:00amSUNCORPSale of the Australian Wealth Business****XST8:40amAFP7:30amAFT PHARMAFT licenses Maxigesic IV in the US****YPB9:37am


----------



## barney (28 April 2021)

*9.54am-4.59pm Wednesday 28th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeBCT4:59pmBLUECHIIPQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****A4N10:09amBEX4:55pmBIKE XCHGQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activity Report****ABR9:58amFOD4:47pmFOOD REVQuarterly Activities Report****ACB11:35amFOD4:46pmFOOD REVAppendix 4C - quarterly****ACB11:34amTEG4:39pmTRIANGLEResponse to ASX Price Query Letter****AIM10:38amEER4:32pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****AIM10:34amEER4:32pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****AIM10:31amJAY4:24pmJAYRIDEQuarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C****AIM10:28amBIT4:23pmBIOTRONQuarterly Activities Report****AMN11:46amBIT4:23pmBIOTRONAppendix 4C - quarterly****AMN11:45amLO14:17pmLLOYDS BGQ1 2021 Interim Management Statement****AMT11:57amAVE4:10pmAVECHOMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****AQD10:58amERG4:09pmENECOREFREAppendix 4C - quarterly****AQX2:45pmSRK3:59pmSTRIKEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 31 March 2021****AVE4:10pmBFG3:56pmBELL FN GPBell Potter Decoded Technology Conference Presentation****AVG12:14pmDRE3:40pmDREDNOUGHTSuccessful Completion of Share Purchase Plan****AVZ11:39amLSH3:38pmLIFESPOTQuarter 1 Update****BCT4:59pmLSH3:34pmLIFESPOTAppendix 4C - quarterly****BEX4:55pmSMR3:22pmSTANMOREMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****BFG3:56pmID83:19pmIDENTITIIAppendix 4C - quarterly****BIT4:23pmAQX2:45pmALICEQUEENHORN ISLAND FINAL RC INFILL DRILL RESULTS****BIT4:23pmLML2:40pmLINCOLNQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report March 2021****BRN10:14amLCY2:29pmLEGACYIRONQuarterly Cashflow Report****CBL10:03amLCY2:22pmLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities Report****CIM10:47amTDO2:01pm3D OILTDO March 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****COY10:01amFAR1:42pmFARShareholder Approval of Senegal RSSD Sale****CRB1:00pmGMR1:38pmGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities Report****CRB1:00pmENX1:29pmENEGEXQuarterly Cashflow Report****DDT10:49amENX1:28pmENEGEXQuarterly Activities Report****DRE3:40pmMVL1:11pmMARVELGOLDMarch Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****EER4:32pmKZR1:04pmKALAMAZOOQuarterly Activities Report****EER4:32pmKZR1:01pmKALAMAZOOQuarterly Cashflow Report****ENX1:29pmCRB1:00pmCARBINEQuarterly Cashflow Report****ENX1:28pmCRB1:00pmCARBINEQuarterly Activities Report****ERG4:09pmICE12:46pmICETANALIMAppendix 4C - quarterly****FAR1:42pmMXC12:41pmMGC PHARMAARTEMIC SUBMITTED TO HEALTH CANADA****FFC12:05pmHXG12:40pmHEXAGONHexagon Energy Materials Announces Technical Providers****FOD4:47pmICE12:34pmICETANALIMQuarterly Activities Report****FOD4:46pmTNR12:17pmTORIANQuarterly Activities Report****FZR10:12amTNR12:14pmTORIANQuarterly Cashflow Report****G1A11:08amAVG12:14pmAUST VINTTrading & Vintage Update****GES10:56amZEU12:14pmZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities Report****GMR1:38pmGNM12:13pmGREATNORTHQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****GNM12:13pmSMR12:12pmSTANMORECEO's AGM Address to Shareholders****HCD12:05pmRMY12:07pmRMA GLOBALInvestor presentation - Bell Potter Decoded conference****HXG12:40pmSMR12:05pmSTANMOREChairman's AGM Address to Shareholders****HXG9:56amHCD12:05pmHYDROCARBQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****IBG11:08amFFC12:05pmFARMAFORCEAppendix 4C - quarterly****IBG11:07amZEU12:04pmZEUSRESOURQuarterly Cashflow Report****ICE12:46pmRND12:03pmRAND MINEKJV Exploration Report March 2021 Quarter****ICE12:34pmIQ312:01pmIQ3CORPAppendix 4C - quarterly****ICG11:26amTMT11:58amTECHMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Mar 2021****ID83:19pmAMT11:57amALLEGRALoan to Progress Bone Substitute Project****IQ312:01pmMAY11:52amMELBANABlock 9, Cuba Operations Update****JAY4:24pmAMN11:46amAGRIMINQuarterly Cashflow Report****KPO10:15amAMN11:45amAGRIMINQuarterly Activities Report****KPO10:11amAVZ11:39amAVZ MINSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****KZR1:04pmTBR11:39amTRIBUNEEKJV Exploration Report March 2021 Quarter****KZR1:01pmACB11:35amACAPRESQuarterly Cashflow Report****LCY2:29pmACB11:34amACAPRESQuarterly Activities Report****LCY2:22pmICG11:26amINCA MINLSQuarterly Cashflow Report****LMG9:58amPRM11:18amPROMINENCEQuarterly Activities Report****LMG9:57amPRM11:17amPROMINENCEQuarterly Cashflow Report****LML2:40pmZNC11:09amZENITH MINEaraheedy Zinc Discovery to be Fast Tracked****LO14:17pmG1A11:08amGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****LSH3:38pmIBG11:08amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report****LSH3:34pmIBG11:07amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Activities Report****MAY11:52amOLI11:04amOLIVERSQuarterly Activities Statement and Appendix 4C****MR110:49amAQD10:58amAUSQUESTMaiden Drilling Commences at Parcoy Copper Project****MVL1:11pmPGM10:57amPLATINADrilling starts at Munni Munni Project****MXC12:41pmGES10:56amGENESISRESQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****OLI11:04amMR110:49amMONTEMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****PFT9:56amDDT10:49amDATADOTAppendix 4C - quarterly****PFT9:56amCIM10:47amCIMICLEIGHTON ASIA AND BROAD SECURE $100M IN PROJECT WINS****PGM10:57amSMI10:45amGold Assays Confirm Thickened Mineralization at Rise & Shine****PKD10:00amAIM10:38amACCESS IHLAcquisition and Capital Raise Presentation****PRM11:18amAIM10:34amACCESS IHLCleansing Notice****PRM11:17amAIM10:31amACCESS IHLAcquisition of EEG and Capital Raise****RDM10:29amWOT10:31amWOTSOThree New Property Acquisitions****RMY12:07pmRDM10:29amRED METALKey Paterson Province Tenement Applications Granted****RND12:03pmAIM10:28amACCESS IHLAppendix 4C - quarterly****SMI10:45amSRN10:26amSUREFIREExploration Update****SMR3:22pmWFL10:19amWELLFULLYLInvestor Presentation****SMR12:12pmTIN10:18amTNT MINESAPPLICATION SUBMITTED FOR PB-ZN PROJECT IN EARAHEEDY BASIN****SMR12:05pmKPO10:15amKALINAQuarterly Activities Report****SMX9:55amBRN10:14amBRAINCHIPAppendix 4C and Activities Report - Correction****SRK3:59pmTD110:12amTALI DIGIAppendix 4C - quarterly****SRN10:26amFZR10:12amFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****TBR11:39amKPO10:11amKALINAAppendix 4C - quarterly****TD110:12amA4N10:09amALPHA HPAMoU for Japan and China Specialty Markets****TDO2:01pmUBI10:07amUNI BIOSENAppendix 4C - quarterly****TEG4:39pmCBL10:03amCTRLBIONICAppendix 4C - Quarterly****TIN10:18amCOY10:01amCOPPERMOLYQuarterly activities report and quarterly cash flow report****TMT11:58amPKD10:00amPARKD LTDSUCCESSFUL PLACEMENT OF SHORTFALL SHARES****TNR12:17pmTRT9:58amTODDRIVERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****TNR12:14pmLMG9:58amLATROBEQuarterly Activities Report****TRT9:58amABR9:58amAMERPACBOResignation of Managing Director and CEO****UBI10:07amLMG9:57amLATROBEQuarterly Cashflow Report****WFL10:19amPFT9:56amPURE FOODSInvestor Presentation****WOT10:31amPFT9:56amPURE FOODSActivities Statement and Appendix 4C****ZEU12:14pmHXG9:56amHEXAGONTrading Halt****ZEU12:04pmSMX9:55amS-MATTERSSMX completes strongly subscribed placement****ZNC11:09am


----------



## barney (29 April 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.44am Thursday 29th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeCXU10:44amCAULDRONQuarterly Reports****AAJ8:14amNNT10:42amNINETYNINAppendix 4C -quarterly****AAJ8:14amTUL10:41amTULLARESQuarterly Activities Report****AAR8:57amKNO10:40amKNOSYSMarch 2021 Quarter Update presentation****ADT8:17amMEU10:40amMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****ADX9:02amAQX10:38amALICEQUEENPOSITIVE RESULTS FROM ORE SORTER TESTWORK AT HORN ISLAND****ADX9:01amSYA10:38amSAYONAQuarterly Activities Report****AIS8:29amKNO10:33amKNOSYSAppendix 4C - quarterly****AJQ9:31amFCL10:28amFINEOSAppendix 4C - quarterly****AJQ9:30amDNK10:26amDANAKALIA$20.3M Placement to Advance Colluli****AKN8:53amMKR10:23amMANUKARESQuarterly Activities and Quarterly Cashflow Report****AKN8:52amECT10:20amENVIRONFEDERAL COURT ORDERS GRANTED****AMD8:11amAUL10:16amAUSTARGOLDMine and Regional Geology Update****AMS9:37amIMU10:15amIMUGENEPrestigious Research Journal Publish HER-Vaxx Phase 1B Data****AOA9:04amDC210:15amDCTWOMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C****AON8:07amHWH10:14amHOUSTONWHLQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 21****AQD8:49amKNM10:12amKNEOMEDIAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****AQX10:38amSCL10:08amSCHROLE GPAppendix 4C - quarterly****ASM8:08amTAS10:08amTASMAN RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****AT18:47amTAS10:07amTASMAN RESQuarterly Activities Report****ATC9:46amVBS10:04amVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****ATH9:15amMCP10:04amMCPHERSONSecond Supplementary Target's Statement****AU19:01amSCL10:03amSCHROLE GPQuarterly activities report****AUL10:16amMCP10:02amMCPHERSONTrading Update and Unsolicited Non-binding Indicative Offer****AUT8:05amSER10:02amSTRATEGICMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports****AUT8:02amMXR10:02amMAXIMUSSignificant Unmined Mineralisation Identified at Wattle Dam****AUZ8:33amFCT10:00amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Q3 FY21 Investor Update****AUZ8:09amIRD10:00amIRON ROADTrading Halt****AZY9:32amOXX9:59amOCTANEXQuarterly Cashflow Report****BAT8:07amEVE9:58amEVE INVESTAppendix 4C - March Quarter 2021****BAT8:07amOXX9:58amOCTANEXQuarterly Activities Report****BBC9:04amMAG9:57amMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****BCC9:28amLVT9:57amLIVETILESQ3FY21 Results Investor Presentation****BCI8:13amWRM9:56amWHITEROCK31 March 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****BD19:33amJRL9:56amJINDALEEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****BIT9:02amMGH9:55amMAAS GROUPAcquisition of Amcor Businesses and Willow Tree Gravels****BKY9:16amPKO9:55amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report****BLY9:12amHZN9:54amHOR OILQuarterly Activities Report****BLZ9:09amSTG9:54amSTRAKER TLAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report****BML9:44amPKO9:54amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities Report****BNL8:03amMNS9:52amMAGNISPause in Trading****BNL8:02amLVT9:52amLIVETILESLiveTiles Q3FY21 continues ARR growth****BRB9:39amMAG9:52amMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****BRL8:19amFCT9:52amFIRSTWAVEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****BRU9:26amOKR9:50amOKAPI RESQuarterly Activities Report****BSE8:02amGLL9:50amGAL ENERGYMarch 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B****BUY9:48amOKR9:49amOKAPI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****CCP7:30amRGS9:49amRegeneus partners with Defence to treat combat casualties****CCR8:17amIRD9:49amIRON ROADPause in Trading****CCR8:17amFCT9:48amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Completes $6m Placement****CCZ8:04amBUY9:48amBOUNTY OILQuarterly Activities Report & App 5B - End March 2021****CCZ8:04amN1H9:47amN1HOLDINGSQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4C****CDT8:06amZMM9:47amZIMILMITED$500,000 Order from Beacon Lighting****CDT8:06amATC9:46amALTECH CHEAltech - Collaboration Agreement with SGL Carbon, Germany****CE19:29amBML9:44amBOABMETALSInvestor Presentation****CFO8:10amJCS9:44amJCURVEQ3 Business Update****CFO8:10amEMU9:43amEMU NLQuarterly Activities Report****CHK9:09amCUV9:42amCLINUVELAppendix 4C - quarterly****CIA9:35amEMU9:41amEMU NLQuarterly Cashflow Report****CLA9:28amWZR9:40amWISR LTDWisr Grows Revenue by 275% on pcp****CM89:22amBRB9:39amBREAKERLake Roe Gold Resource Increases 40% to 1.37 Million Ounces****CM89:22amIBX9:39amIMAGIONBIOAppendix 4C - quarterly****CML8:06amWZR9:38amWISR LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly****CML8:06amMAI9:38amMAINSTREAMTrading Halt****CNJ9:22amAMS9:37amATOMOSAtomos Expands Ninja Range to include 8K and Streaming****CNJ9:21amSVM9:36amSOVEREIGNMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****CR19:25amCZR9:36amCOZIRONRESQuarterly Activities Report****CRB9:20amVRX9:35amVRXSILICAQuarterly Activities Report****CRN8:40amWML9:35amWOOMERAWoomera to Commence Drilling at Mt Venn****CRN8:13amMAT9:35amMATSA RESIncrease in Resources to 654,000 Oz Lake Carey Gold Project****CTM9:13amCIA9:35amCHAMP IRONQuarterly Activities Report****CTM9:10amLIO9:34amLION ENEQuarterly Cashflow Report****CUL9:14amBD19:33amBARD1 LIFEPositive Results from the BARD1 Autoantibody Assay****CUL9:13amOKU9:33amOKLO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report****CUV9:42amVRX9:33amVRXSILICAQuarterly Cashflow Report****CVV8:08amKKO9:32amKINETIKOQuarterly Cashflow Report****CWP8:11amAZY9:32amANTIPA MINSuccessful Completion of $22M Institutional Placement****CWP8:08amMAU9:32amMAGNET RESExploration to commence at nickel project east of Julimar****CXU10:44amCZR9:32amCOZIRONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report****CY59:22amOIL9:31amOPTISCANOIL March 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C****CY59:20amAJQ9:31amARMOURQuarterly Activities Report****CYM8:12amIVR9:31amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report****CYM8:11amSGQ9:30amST GEORGETrading Halt****CZR9:36amOZM9:30amOZAURUMQuarterly Activities Report****CZR9:32amAJQ9:30amARMOURQuarterly Cashflow Report****DC210:15amLIO9:30amLION ENEQuarterly Activities Report****DCN8:46amOZM9:29amOZAURUMQuarterly Cashflow Report****DDD9:07amCE19:29amCALIMAA$38 million Capital Raising Issue of Shares****DDD9:06amCLA9:28amCELRESCelsius Completes A$6 Million Equity Raising****DEM8:15amSGC9:28amSACGASCOTrading Halt****DEX8:53amNOV9:28amNOVATTIAfterpay partners with Novatti in New Zealand****DNK10:26amBCC9:28amBEAM COMSAustralia Post Becomes Latest Major Retailer to Sell ZOLEO****DRE8:08amXST9:26amXSTATETrading Halt****DRO9:08amBRU9:26amBURUENERGYTrading Halt****ECS8:44amICR9:25amINTELICAREIntelicare Secures $2.5m to Fund Commercialisation Strategy****ECT10:20amCR19:25amCONSTELLMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports****EM29:19amHTG9:25amHARVESTTGTrading Halt****EMU9:43amKFM9:25amKINGFISHERKingfisher Expands Gascoyne Copper Tenement Package****EMU9:41amNCZ9:24amNEWCENTURQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****EVE9:58amSAU9:23amSTHN GOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****EVS8:16amRCP9:23amREDBANKHigh-Grade Copper Mineralisation Supports Exploration Plans****FCL10:28amWWI9:22amWEST WITSQuarterly Cash Report****FCT10:00amNVU9:22amNANOVEUAppendix 4C - quarterly****FCT9:52amCM89:22amCROWDQuarterly Activities Report****FCT9:48amCM89:22amCROWDAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report****FDV9:07amCY59:22amCYGNUSGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report****FGR8:11amCNJ9:22amCONICO LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report****FGR8:09amCNJ9:21amCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities Report****FIN8:55amWWI9:20amWEST WITSQuarterly Activity Report****FLC8:33amCRB9:20amCARBINEProspectus****FLC8:29amCY59:20amCYGNUSGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****FLC8:20amKKO9:19amKINETIKOQuarterly Activities Report****FMG8:43amEM29:19amEAGLE MMLMarch Quarter Activities Report & Appendix 5B****FTC9:18amFTC9:18amFIN CHAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****FYI8:49amSIH9:18amSIHAYOQuarterly Cashflow Report****FYI8:48amSIH9:17amSIHAYOQuarterly Activities Report****GBR8:29amODY9:16amODYSSEYGLMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****GED8:11amBKY9:16amBERKELEYQuarterly Reports March 2021****GLA9:04amIXR9:16amIONICRAREMakuutu Rare Earths Project Scoping Study****GLA9:04amMSV9:16amMITCH SERVQuarterly Investor Update****GLL9:50amATH9:15amALTERITYAppendix 4C and Quarterly Cash Flow Report****GMD9:04amZNC9:14amZENITH MINQuarterly Activity Statement & Appendix 5B****GMD9:03amCUL9:14amCULLEN RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****GML8:16amRIM9:14amRIMFIRETransit Drilling Program Update****GML8:16amHYD9:13amHYDRIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****GNX8:41amCTM9:13amCENTAURUSQuarterly Cashflow Report****GOZ8:30amCUL9:13amCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities Report****GPT8:40amBLY9:12amBOARTFirst Quarter 2021 Appendix 4C****HCT8:25amRIE9:11amRIEDEL RESQuarterly Activities Report****HTG9:25amLIT9:11amLITHIUMAUSLITs LieNA(R) recovery process approaching commercialisation****HTG8:26amZEO9:10amZEOTECHQuarterly Activities Report****HWH10:14amLPE9:10amLPEHOLDINGQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****HYD9:13amCTM9:10amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities Report****HZN9:54amBLZ9:09amBLAZE INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - Mar 2021****IBG8:36amCHK9:09amCOHIBAMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****IBX9:39amZEO9:08amZEOTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report****ICR9:25amDRO9:08amDRONEAppendix 4C - quarterly****IFL8:18amDDD9:07am3D RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****IFT7:32amFDV9:07amFRONT D VQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****IGN8:08amDDD9:06am3D RESQuarterly Activities Report****IHL8:30amNEU9:05amNEURENNew patent issued to 2032 for Neuren's trofinetide in Canada****IHR8:35amPIQ9:05amPROTEOMICSMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****IMM7:31amGLA9:04amGLADIATORQuarterly Cashflow Report****IMR8:44amGMD9:04amGEN MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report****IMU10:15amBBC9:04amBNKBANKINGBNK Group Trading Update 3Q21****IRD10:00amAOA9:04amAUSMONReport on sampling results Porcupine Prospect EL 8747****IRD9:49amGLA9:04amGLADIATORQuarterly Activities Report****IVR9:31amGMD9:03amGEN MINSQuarterly Activities Report****IXR9:16amADX9:02amADXENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****JCS9:44amBIT9:02amBIOTRON$1.4M R&D Tax Rebate****JRL9:56amRIE9:02amRIEDEL RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****KAI8:19amAU19:01amTHE AGENCYMarch Quarter Update and Appendix 4C****KAR8:39amADX9:01amADXENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****KFM9:25amNGY9:00amNUENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report****KKO9:32amMSM9:00amMSM CORPGXR's Australian Esports Tournament Exceeds 1M Impressions****KKO9:19amNWH9:00amNRWHOLDLTDRCR awarded Crushing Plant contract for Fortescue Metals****KLL8:14amNGY8:59amNUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report****KLL8:14amAAR8:57amANGLOQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****KNM10:12amFIN8:55amFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****KNO10:40amSLZ8:55amSULTANMajor Copper-Gold Porphyry Target to be drilled****KNO10:33amAKN8:53amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow Report****LBT8:53amDEX8:53amDUKEEXPLORNew Resources likely from drilling IP targets at Quorn****LEX8:14amLBT8:53amLABTECHAppendix 4C - quarterly****LIO9:34amAKN8:52amAUKINGQuarterly Activities Report****LIO9:30amUBI8:51amUNI BIOSENUBI signs New Zealand distribution deal for Sentia****LIT9:11amAQD8:49amAUSQUESTNew Ni-Cu Project Accepted Under SAA****LLP8:12amFYI8:49amFYI RESQuarterly Activities Report****LPD8:10amTON8:48amTRITONMINTriton Joins European Battery Alliance****LPE9:10amFYI8:48amFYI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****LVT9:57amOVN8:47amOVENTUSQuarterly Business Review & Appendix 4C****LVT9:52amAT18:47amATOMO DIAGViatris & Atomo to Support Unitaid HIV Self-Test Expansion****MAG9:57amDCN8:46amDACIANGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****MAG9:52amRVR8:46amREDRIVERAppendix 5B 31 March 2021****MAI9:38amRVR8:45amREDRIVERQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report for 31 March 2021****MAT9:35amECS8:44amECSBOTANICQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****MAU9:32amIMR8:44amIMRICORAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report and Business Update****MCP10:04amWMX8:44amWILUNAQuarterly Activities Report****MCP10:02amSI68:43amSIXSIG METOngoing Geophysics Targets Deeper Mineralisation in Botswana****MEB8:37amFMG8:43amFORTESCUEMarch 2021 Quarterly Production Report****MEU10:40amNAM8:42amNAMOI COTTrading Halt****MEY8:08amGNX8:41amGENEXPOWERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****MEY8:08amCRN8:40amCORONADOTrading Halt****MGH9:55amGPT8:40amGPTMarch 2021 Quarter Operational Update****MKR10:23amSP38:40amSPECTURQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****MNB8:11amKAR8:39amKAROONMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B****MNS9:52amWOW8:39amWOOLWORTHSThird Quarter Sales Results****MOH8:15amSP38:39amSPECTURQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****MSM9:00amMEB8:37amMEDIBIOLTDRe-submission of FDA 510(k) application****MSV9:16amIBG8:36amIRONB ZINCEx-Im Bank - Extension of Letter of Interest****MXR10:02amIHR8:35amINTELLIHRUK Expansion underpins record H2TD growth****MZZ8:09amTSI8:33amTOPSHELF31 March Quarterly Report & appendix 4C****N1H9:47amFLC8:33amFLUENCEFluence Q1 2021 Update Presentation****NAM8:42amAUZ8:33amAUST MINESQuarterly Activities Report****NCM8:18amIHL8:30amINHEALTHQuarterly Activities Report - Mar21****NCM8:15amNWH8:30amNRWHOLDLTDPrimero awarded EPC Contract for Strandline Resources****NCZ9:24amGOZ8:30amGROWTHPROGOZ 3Q21 investor update****NCZ8:15amFLC8:29amFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q1 2021****NEU9:05amAIS8:29amAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - MARCH 2021****NGY9:00amGBR8:29amGREATBOULDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - March 2021****NGY8:59amRSG8:29amRESOLUTEMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Statement****NMR8:18amNTO8:28amNITRO SOFTNitro Q1 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****NMR8:17amHTG8:26amHARVESTTGMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report****NNG8:08amPOS8:25amPOSEIDONGolden Swan Drill Drive Completed & Drilling Commenced****NNG8:08amHCT8:25amHOLISTAAppendix 4C - quarterly****NNT10:42amWAK8:23amWAKAOLINWAK Quarterly Update and Appendix 5B****NOV9:28amZNO8:23amZOONOGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly****NTO8:28amRHP8:22amRHIPE LTDQ3 FY21 Market Update****NVU9:22amFLC8:20amFLUENCEAppendix 4C - Quarterly****NWH9:00amKAI8:19amKAIROSRoe Hills drilling commences****NWH8:30amROG8:19amRED SKYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****ODY9:16amBRL8:19amMarch 2021 Quarterly activities report****OIL9:31amSKS8:18amSKS TECHAppendix 4C - quarterly****OKJ8:09amNCM8:18amNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report ended 31 March 2021****OKR9:50amNMR8:18amNATIVE MINQuarterly Activity Report March 2021****OKR9:49amIFL8:18amIOOFIOOF Q3 2021 Business Update****OKU9:33amPAA8:18amPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update****OVN8:47amPPY8:18amPAPYRUSAppendix 4C - quarterly****OXX9:59amPPY8:17amPAPYRUSQuarterly Activities Report - March quarter 2021****OXX9:58amNMR8:17amNATIVE MINQuarterly Cashflow Report March 2021****OZM9:30amADT8:17amADRIATICQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow****OZM9:29amPVL8:17amPOWERHOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterly****PAA8:18amCCR8:17amCREDIT CLRCCR Q3 FY21 Results Presentation****PAN8:13amCCR8:17amCREDIT CLRCCR Q3 FY21 Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****PCK8:11amSIS8:16amSIMBLE3 Year Contract with Juice Capital****PCK8:10amTSO8:16amTESORO RESTernera resource definition drilling continues to deliver****PEX8:16amPEX8:16amPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports****PIQ9:05amEVS8:16amENVIROSUITAlberto Calderon joins Envirosuite as Advisor to the CEO****PKO9:55amGML8:16amGATEWAYQuarterly Activities Report****PKO9:54amGML8:16amGATEWAYQuarterly Cashflow Report****POS8:25amNCM8:15amNEWCRESTQuarterly Report ended 31 March 2021****PPY8:18amNCZ8:15amNEWCENTURNCZ Quarterly Results Presentation****PPY8:17amMOH8:15amMOHO RESStockhead Virtual Gold Conference Presentation****PVL8:17amDEM8:15amDEMEM LTDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****RCP9:23amURW8:15amUNIBALWESTURW Financial information as at March 31, 2021****RGS9:49amKLL8:14amKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Activities Report****RHP8:22amSTA8:14amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Process Plant EPC Contract Awarded****RHT8:14amKLL8:14amKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Cashflow Report****RIE9:11amRHT8:14amRESONANCEAppendix 4C - quarterly****RIE9:02amAAJ8:14amARUMA RESQuarterly Activities Report****RIM9:14amLEX8:14amLEFROYEXPDrill Results Extend Copper Gold Zones at Burns****ROG8:19amAAJ8:14amARUMA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****RRL8:13amSO48:14amSALT LAKEGrant of Environmental Permit****RSG8:29amPAN8:13amPANORAMICQuarterly Activities Report****RVR8:46amRRL8:13amREGISQuarterly Activities Report****RVR8:45amBCI8:13amBCIMINERALQuarterly Activities Report****RXH8:07amCRN8:13amCORONADORefinancing Package****SAU9:23amSHH8:13amSHREE MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****SCL10:08amSHH8:12amSHREE MINQuarterly Activities Report****SCL10:03amVHT8:12amVOLPARAAppendix 4C - quarterly****SER10:02amLLP8:12amLLOYDSLloyds Bank plc Q1 2021 IMS****SGC9:28amCYM8:12amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities Report****SGQ9:30amCYM8:11amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Cashflow Report****SHH8:13amGED8:11amGOLD DEEPCopper Mineralisation Intersected During RC Drilling Khusib****SHH8:12amAMD8:11amARROW MINQuarterly Activities Report****SI68:43amCWP8:11amCEDARWOODSThird Quarter FY21 Operational Update****SIH9:18amFGR8:11amFIRSTGRAPHQuarterly Activities Report****SIH9:17amPCK8:11amPAINCHEKMarch 2021 Quarterly Update****SIS8:16amMNB8:11amMINBOS RESDFS progressing with boots on the ground for ESIA****SKS8:18amPCK8:10amPAINCHEKAppendix 4C - quarterly****SLZ8:55amCFO8:10amCFOAMQuarterly Activities Report****SO48:14amCFO8:10amCFOAMAppendix 4C - quarterly****SP38:40amLPD8:10amLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****SP38:39amAUZ8:09amAUST MINESQuarterly Cashflow Report****SRJ8:09amMZZ8:09amMATADOR2021 Exploration Program Commences at Cape Ray****STA8:14amFGR8:09amFIRSTGRAPHAppendix 4C - quarterly****STG9:54amSRJ8:09amSRJTECHNOSecures work scope order from MODEC****SVM9:36amOKJ8:09amOAKAJEEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****SYA10:38amWSR8:09amWESTAR RESCarbine Bore acquisition consolidates Gidgee South project****TAS10:08amIGN8:08amIGNITEAppendix 4C - quarterly****TAS10:07amCWP8:08amCEDARWOODSCWP acquires 40 ha site in South East Queensland****TON8:48amCVV8:08amCARAVELMINBindi Deposit - Updated Geological Model****TSI8:33amNNG8:08amNEXION GRONNG ASX Appendix 4C March 2021****TSO8:16amDRE8:08amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Completed at Illaara****TUL10:41amNNG8:08amNEXION GRONNG Quarterly Activities Report March 2021****UBI8:51amMEY8:08amMARENICAQuarterly Cashflow Report****URW8:15amASM8:08amAUSSTRATMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****VBS10:04amMEY8:08amMARENICAQuarterly Activities Report****VHT8:12amBAT8:07amBATTMINQuarterly Activities Report****VRX9:35amAON8:07amAPOLLO MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****VRX9:33amBAT8:07amBATTMINQuarterly Cashflow Report****WAK8:23amRXH8:07amREWARDLESplitPay Growth Services Agreement****WML9:35amCML8:06amCHASE MINEQuarterly Cashflow Report****WMX8:44amCML8:06amCHASE MINEQuarterly Activities Report****WOW8:39amZMI8:06amZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****WRM9:56amCDT8:06amCASTLE MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****WSR8:09amCDT8:06amCASTLE MINQuarterly Activities Report****WWI9:22amAUT8:05amAUTECOQuarterly Activities Report****WWI9:20amCCZ8:04amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****WZR9:40amCCZ8:04amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****WZR9:38amBNL8:03amBLUESTARQuarterly Cashflow Report****XST9:26amBNL8:02amBLUESTARQuarterly Activities Report****ZEO9:10amAUT8:02amAUTECOQuarterly Cashflow Report****ZEO9:08amBSE8:02amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report****ZMI8:06amIFT7:32amINFRATILAgreement to acquire stake in Pacific Radiology****ZMM9:47amIMM7:31amIMMUTEPTACTI-002 & INSIGHT-004 data to be presented at ASCO****ZNC9:14amCCP7:30amCREDITCORPInvestor Presentation - Market Update****ZNO8:23am


----------



## barney (29 April 2021)

*10.44am-7.12pm Thursday 29th April*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeMTB7:12pmMT BURGESSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports****AAA6:23pmVMG6:53pmVDM GROUPQuarterly Reports****AAP5:03pmADR6:51pmADHERIUMRSH: Bidder's Statement****AD112:05pmOOO6:48pmBETAOILEstimated Distribution Announcement****ADR6:51pmKNO6:32pmKNOSYSAmended March Qtr present'n - clarifying YTD data page 6 & 7****AGC3:24pmWOO6:26pmWOOBOARDReinstatement to Official Quotation****AGC3:21pmWOO6:26pmWOOBOARDValidating Orders obtained from the Federal Court****AGS12:30pmFGO6:24pmFARGO ENTQuarterly Activities Report****AIS11:22amFGO6:24pmFARGO ENTAppendix 4C - quarterly****ALT2:42pmAAA6:23pmEstimated Distribution Announcement****AMD12:35pmTBR6:15pmTRIBUNEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - March 2021****ANA5:27pmPGY6:09pmPILOTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****APZ4:09pmBND6:06pmBETALMBNDSEstimated Distribution Announcement****ARD12:10pmJHG6:01pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q1 2021 Results (SEC 10-Q)****AUL1:31pmJHG6:00pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q1 2021 Results Presentation****AXT2:22pmJHG6:00pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q1 2021 Results****AZY12:17pmGTR5:34pmGTI RESQuarterly Activities Report****BBX2:58pmGTR5:32pmGTI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****BND6:06pmGLV5:32pmGLOBALOILGQuarterly Activities Report****BOC4:29pmGLV5:30pmGLOBALOILGQuarterly Cashflow Report****CAG4:27pmANA5:27pmANSILAQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports - March 2021****CAG4:26pmRMX5:24pmREDMOUNTQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****CAN3:25pmSLZ5:23pmSULTANQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****CAN3:08pmNSX5:22pmNSX LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly****CAV1:00pmOSL5:09pmONCOSILAppendix 4C - quarterly****CAV12:59pmCXM5:09pmCENTREXQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****CDY11:31amAAP5:03pmAUSAGRIPROQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - March 2021****CGB1:02pmFML5:02pmFOCUS MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****CIO4:26pmFML5:01pmFOCUS MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report****COB1:38pmMMM4:53pmMARLEYSPNAppendix 4C - Q1 2021 and Business Activity Report****CUE2:29pmEME4:53pmENERGY METQuarterly Cashflow Report****CXM5:09pmMPH4:49pmMEDILANDHamilton Acquisition Complete****CXO12:49pmEME4:49pmENERGY METQuarterly Activities Report****CZN3:31pmMPH4:46pmMEDILAND31 March 2021 Activities Report & Cash Flow Report****CZN3:29pmQTM4:45pmQUANTHEGRPAppendix 4C - quarterly****DLC3:40pmRNX4:44pmRENEGADEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****DME2:24pmBOC4:29pmBOUGVLLE.CChairman's Address to Shareholders 2021 AGM****DME2:22pmRND4:28pmRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - March 2021****DXN1:07pmCAG4:27pmCAPE RANGEQuarterly Activities Report****ECT1:45pmCIO4:26pmCONNECTIOMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****EFE3:47pmCAG4:26pmCAPE RANGEAppendix 4C - quarterly****EFE3:46pmTIN4:21pmTNT MINESMarch Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report****EGY3:06pmKMT4:20pmKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****EME4:53pmRMI4:16pmRES MININGQuarterly Activities report - March 2021****EME4:49pmRMI4:15pmRES MININGQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****EPM12:49pmRSH4:11pmRESPIRIAppendix 4C - quarterly****EQR3:04pmSHO4:10pmSPORTSHQuarterly Activities Report****ESR2:51pmKLR4:10pmKAILIRESOUQuarterly Cashflow Report****FGO6:24pmAPZ4:09pmASPENSettlement of Co-living Community, Upper Mount Gravatt QLD****FGO6:24pmMHC4:08pmMANHATTANActivity and Cashflow Reports for the March 2021 Quarter****FLX1:06pmKLR4:04pmKAILIRESOUQuarterly Activities Report****FML5:02pmSHO4:01pmSPORTSHAppendix 4C - quarterly****FML5:01pmMAI3:56pmMAINSTREAMSecond revised scheme of arrangement with SS&C****GLV5:32pmJAT3:52pmJATCORPAppendix 4C - quarterly****GLV5:30pmEFE3:47pmE IRONQuarterly Cashflow Report****GOO10:51amEFE3:46pmE IRONQuarterly Activities Report****GTG12:37pmDLC3:40pmDELECTAAppendix 4C - quarterly****GTR5:34pmCZN3:31pmCORAZONQuarterly Activities Report****GTR5:32pmCZN3:29pmCORAZONQuarterly Cashflow Report****HAS12:03pmUBN3:27pmURBANISEResults of Extraordinary General Meeting****HAS11:51amMGL3:26pmMAGONTECAppendix 4C - quarterly****IDA12:40pmCAN3:25pmCANN GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly****IPT12:57pmAGC3:24pmAGCLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****IVZ2:07pmMQR3:23pmMARQUEEQuarterly Activities Report****JAL2:34pmMQR3:21pmMARQUEEQuarterly Cashflow Report****JAL2:34pmAGC3:21pmAGCLTDQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****JAT3:52pmTMS3:10pmTENNANTQuarterly activities Report and Appendix 5B****JHG6:01pmCAN3:08pmCANN GROUPRecall of product****JHG6:00pmEGY3:06pmENERGYTECHAppendix 4C and cover ltr qtr ended 31 March 2021****JHG6:00pmEQR3:04pmEQ RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report March 2021****KLR4:10pmBBX2:58pmBBXMINERALMarch 2021 Quarter Activity and Cashflow Reports****KLR4:04pmESR2:51pmESTRELLA RQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****KMT4:20pmALT2:42pmANALYTICAAppendix 4C - quarterly****KNO6:32pmJAL2:34pmJAMESONQuarterly Cashflow Report****LER10:48amJAL2:34pmJAMESONQuarterly Activities Report****LER10:48amTNT2:32pmTESSERENTAppendix 4C - quarterly****M242:07pmCUE2:29pmCUEQuarterly Activities Report****MAI3:56pmTIG2:27pmAGM Presentation by CEO****MEP10:48amDME2:24pmDOMEGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****MGL3:26pmTIG2:24pmAGM Chairmans Address****MHC4:08pmDME2:22pmDOMEGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report****MMM4:53pmAXT2:22pmARGO EXPLOFunding Update****MNS11:20amMRZ2:19pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities Report****MPH4:49pmMRZ2:18pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Cashflow Report****MPH4:46pmNPM2:09pmNEWPEAKQuarterly Cashflow Report****MQR3:23pmIVZ2:07pmINVICTUSQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow****MQR3:21pmM242:07pmMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****MRZ2:19pmNPM2:07pmNEWPEAKQuarterly Activities Report****MRZ2:18pmVUL1:57pmVULCAN EQuarterly Cashflow Report****MTB7:12pmRDF1:53pmREDFLEXTrading halt****NNT12:49pmVUL1:51pmVULCAN EQuarterly Activities Report****NPM2:09pmZMI1:46pmZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - Clarification****NPM2:07pmECT1:45pmENVIRONAppendix 4C - quarterly****NSX5:22pmVMC1:43pmVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****NTU1:37pmCOB1:38pmCOBALT BLUQuarterly Activities Report****NTU1:16pmNTU1:37pmNTH MINSQuarterly Activities Report****OOO6:48pmTCO1:35pmTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities Report****OSL5:09pmTIE1:31pmTIETTOQuarterly Activities Report****PEK1:24pmAUL1:31pmAUSTARGOLDRevised Mine and Regional Geology Update****PGY6:09pmTIE1:29pmTIETTOQuarterly Cashflow Report****PNX12:13pmTCO1:27pmTRANSMETROAppendix 4C - quarterly****PNX12:11pmPEK1:24pmPEAK RESQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B - March 2021 Qtr****PPK1:21pmPPK1:21pmPPK GROUPTrading Halt****PPK1:16pmNTU1:16pmNTH MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report****PTG11:37amPPK1:16pmPPK GROUPPause in Trading****PTX11:54amWGX1:13pmWESTGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****QTM4:45pmDXN1:07pmDXNLIMITEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****RDF1:53pmFLX1:06pmFELIXAppendix 4C - quarterly****RMI4:16pmCGB1:02pmCANNGLOBALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****RMI4:15pmCAV1:00pmCARNAVALEQuarterly Cashflow Report****RMX5:24pmCAV12:59pmCARNAVALEQuarterly Activities Report****RND4:28pmIPT12:57pmIMPACT MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports****RNX4:44pmEPM12:49pmECLMETALSActivity and Cashflow Reports for March 2021 Quarter****RSH4:11pmNNT12:49pmNINETYNINMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****SHO4:10pmCXO12:49pmCORE EXPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2021****SHO4:01pmIDA12:40pmINDIANARESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****SLZ5:23pmGTG12:37pmGENE TECHQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****TBR6:15pmAMD12:35pmARROW MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****TCO1:35pmTMG12:32pmTRIGG MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****TCO1:27pmAGS12:30pmALLIANCE3rd Quarter Activity and Cashflow Report - March 2021****TI111:04amAZY12:17pmANTIPA MINSecurity Purchase Plan****TI111:02amPNX12:13pmPNX METALSQuarterly Cashflow Report****TIE1:31pmWBE12:12pmWHITEBARKAppointment of Interim CEO and Saltbush Update****TIE1:29pmPNX12:11pmPNX METALSQuarterly Activities Report****TIG2:27pmARD12:10pmARGENT MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****TIG2:24pmAD112:05pmAD1 HOLDAppendix 4C - quarterly****TIN4:21pmHAS12:03pmHASTTECHQuarterly Activities Report****TLM11:33amXTC12:02pmXANTIPPEQuarterly Activities Report****TLM11:33amXTC12:00pmXANTIPPEQuarterly Cashflow Report****TMG12:32pmPTX11:54amPRESCIENTMarch 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C****TMS3:10pmHAS11:51amHASTTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report****TNT2:32pmPTG11:37amPROPTECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****UBN3:27pmTLM11:33amTALISMANQuarterly Cashflow Report****VMC1:43pmTLM11:33amTALISMANQuarterly Activities Report****VMG6:53pmCDY11:31amCELLMIDAgreement Signed for Sale of Lyramid Limited****VUL1:57pmAIS11:22amAERISRESMARCH 2021 QUARTERLY PRESENTATION****VUL1:51pmMNS11:20amMAGNISTrading Halt****WBE12:12pmTI111:04amTOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow Report****WGX1:13pmTI111:02amTOMBADORQuarterly Activities Report****WOO6:26pmGOO10:51amGOOROOMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****WOO6:26pmLER10:48amLEAF RESOQuarterly Update****XTC12:02pmMEP10:48amMIN EXGettysberg delivers assays at Pyramid gold project, Qld****XTC12:00pmLER10:48amLEAF RESOAppendix 4C****ZMI1:46pm


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

*Open till 10am Friday 30th April 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeTGA10:00amTHORN GRPAppendix 4C - quarterly3DP8:06amRIM10:00amRIMFIREQuarterly Activities Report****4CE8:23amAOA9:59amAUSMONQuarterly Cashflow Report****4CE8:20amDGR9:59amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Cashflow Report****9SP9:42amTRN9:59amTORRENSQuarterly Activities Report****A3D9:12amDGR9:58amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities Report****A3D9:09amKCN9:57amKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities Report****A4N8:52amTRN9:57amTORRENSQuarterly Cashflow Report****ABR8:33amVOL9:57amVICTRY OFFQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****AC88:46amRIM9:57amRIMFIREQuarterly Cashflow Report****AC88:03amHGL9:57amHUDSON INVQuarterly Report and Activity Statement****ADR8:53amAFW9:56amAPPLYFLOWAppendix 4C - quarterly****AFW9:56amAOA9:55amAUSMONQuarterly Activities Report****AGH8:18amVN89:54amVONEXLTDMarch Quarterly Update & Appendix 4C****AIM9:47amNTL9:54amNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities Report****AJQ9:13amKAU9:53amKAISERREEFQuarterly Activities Report****AJX8:44amCDY9:53amCELLMIDChinese Import Permits Received****AL38:43amBSX9:53amBLACKSTONEQuarterly Cashflow Report****ALK9:19amWNR9:53amWINGARA AGAppendix 4C - quarterly****ALY8:11amCKA9:53amCOKALRoad Construction Continues at BBM Project****ALY8:11amKAU9:52amKAISERREEFQuarterly Cashflow Report****AMD9:08amDNK9:51amDANAKALIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****ANW9:23amPTR9:50amPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****ANW9:22amRGS9:49amAppendix 4C - Quarterly****AO18:07amPNL9:49amMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****AOA9:59amICI9:48amICANDYSuccessful Completion of Trial for Claw Stars****AOA9:55amPTR9:48amPETRATHERMQuarterly Appendix 5B - March 2021****APC9:20amAIM9:47amACCESS IHLResults of Insitutional Offer and Placement****AQC8:12amSNG9:47amSIRENGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****AQD8:49amICI9:47amICANDYAppendix 4C - quarterly****AQI9:32amNVA9:46amNOVA MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 31 March 21****AQI9:28amEM19:46amEMERGEGAMAppendix 4C - quarterly****ASN9:37amRCL9:46amREADCLOUDMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C****ASQ8:06amNTL9:45amNEWTALISMNQuarterly Cashflow Report****AST9:21amBXN9:45amBIOXYNEAppendix 4C - quarterly****ATS8:00amOSX9:45amOSTEOPOREActivities Update Qtr Ending March 2021 and Appendix 4C****ATU9:11amPXS9:44amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activity Report****ATU8:56amTMR9:44amTEMPUSQuarterly Activities Report****ATX9:22amSNG9:43amSIRENGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report****AUK8:17amOPL9:43amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4C****AUR8:44amPXS9:43amPHARMAXISAppendix 4C - quarterly****AUR8:40am9SP9:42am9SPOKESAppendix 4C - quarterly****AV18:02amTMR9:42amTEMPUSQuarterly Cashflow Report****AVL8:52amEQE9:41amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities Report****AVL8:51amOEL9:40amOTTOENERGYCorporate Presentation****AYM8:15amDUB9:40amDUBBERDUB Appendix 4C - $34m ARR and over 380,000 Users****AYM8:15amRDH9:40amREDH EDUTarget's Statement in respect of iCollege Limited's offer****AZY8:41amORN9:39amORION MINQuarterly Cashflow Report****BAR8:59amPHL9:38amPROPELLQuarterly activities report & Appendix 4C****BAR8:56amRFX9:38amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update Q3 FY2021 and Appendix 4C****BAR8:56amRFX9:38amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update Q3 FY2021 and Appendix 4C****BEE9:19amEQE9:38amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report****BEE8:43amBRV9:37amBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Activities Report****BGT8:12amBRV9:37amBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report****BIR9:12amASN9:37amANSON RESQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow****BKG8:16amOEL9:37amOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****BLG9:18amODY9:36amODYSSEYGLTrading Halt****BLU8:13amCCE9:36amCARNEGIEQuarterly Update****BOE8:04amLNU9:36amLINIUSTECHAppendix 4C - quarterly****BOE8:04amORN9:35amORION MINQuarterly Activities Report****BOT9:34amBOT9:34amBOTANIXAppendix 4C - Quarterly****BPT8:25amCAF9:34amC ALLIANCEAngus Benbow departs Centrepoint****BPT8:23amPO39:33amPURIFLOHQuarterly Operations Review****BPT8:20amCLZ9:33amCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****BRV9:37amNSB9:33amNEUROSCIENAppendix 4C - quarterly****BRV9:37amESH9:32amESPORTSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report****BSX9:53amAQI9:32amALICANTOQuarterly Activities Report****BTH8:11amMM89:31amMED METALSQuarterly Activities & Quarterly Cashflow Reports****BUB8:23amKWR9:31amKINGWESTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****BXN9:45amRML9:31amRESOLMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2021****CAF9:34amKTD9:31amKEYTONEAppendix 4C - quarterly****CAQ8:04amPH29:30amPUREHYDROMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports****CAQ8:04amRXM9:30amREXMINMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****CAZ8:42amCI19:30amCREDITLTrading Halt****CAZ8:38amMAN9:29amMANDRK RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow reports- 31 March 2021****CBE8:13amIXU9:29amIXUPIXUP Third Quarter FY21 Update and Appendix 4C****CCE9:36amAQI9:28amALICANTOQuarterly Cashflow Report****CCE9:18amPGD9:28amPEREGOLDMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports****CDY9:53amPO39:27amPURIFLOHAppendix 4C - quarterly****CEL9:05amCPH9:27amCRESOQuarterly Update & Appendix 4C****CEL8:58amRLG9:27amROOLIFEGROQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****CGN8:57amHFR9:26amHIGHFIELDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****CHN8:18amOLI9:25amOLIVERSFederal Court Orders Validating Sales of Shares****CI19:30amTHR9:24amTHORMININGQuarterly Activities Report****CIM8:54amMEL9:24amMETGASCO2021.04.30 Quarterly Activities and Appendix 5B March 2020****CIM8:51amANW9:23amAUS TINQuarterly Activities Report****CKA9:53amPG19:23amPEARGLOBALQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****CL88:12amPVW9:23amPVWRESLTDQuarterly Activities Report****CLA8:46amANW9:22amAUS TINQuarterly Cashflow Report****CLA8:43amPDZ9:22amPRAIRIEMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports****CLH8:15amATX9:22amAMPLIATrading Halt****CLH8:13amSZL9:22amSEZZLE INCIntention to File Registration Statement for US IPO****CLZ9:33amPVW9:22amPVWRESLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report****CPH9:27amFFX9:21amFIREFINCHHigh Grade Results from Drilling at Satellite Deposits****CST8:12amVIC9:21amVIC MINESQuarterly Activities Report****CST8:12amAST9:21amAUSNETEDPR 2021-26 Final Decision****CTP9:07amAPC9:20amAUSPOTASHMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****CV18:01amVIC9:20amVIC MINESQuarterly Cashflow Report****CV18:01amSNS9:20amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report March 2021****CWX8:02amBEE9:19amBROO LTDQuarterly Activities Report****CWX8:02amPDI9:19amPREDICTIVEQuarterly Activities Report****CYL8:02amALK9:19amALKANETrading Halt****CYL8:01amRGI9:19amROTOGROMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****CZL8:09amFOR9:18amFORAGER AUIndicative NAV COB 29/04/2021****CZL8:09amBLG9:18amBLUGLASSAppendix 4C - Qtr Ended 31 March 2021****DDB9:15amNAG9:18amNAGAMBIEAppendix 5B****DDB9:14amCCE9:18amCARNEGIEAppendix 4C - quarterly****DGR9:59amPDI9:17amPREDICTIVEQuarterly Cashflow Report****DGR9:58amNAG9:17amNAGAMBIEQuarterly Report****DKM8:19amDDB9:15amDDBLASTQuarterly Activities Report****DKM8:18amEMV9:15amEMVISIONAppendix 4C - quarterly****DM18:08amPLL9:15amPIEDMONTMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****DM18:08amDDB9:14amDDBLASTQuarterly Cashflow Report****DNK9:51amPWR9:13amPETERWASatisfaction of Conditions for Conditional Market****DOU8:21amAJQ9:13amARMOURMinor Corrections to Quarterly Activities Reports****DRE8:10amBIR9:12amBIRFINResponse to ASX Price Query****DRE8:09amA3D9:12amAURORALABSQuarterly Activities Report****DUB9:40amATU9:11amQuarterly Activities Report****E258:09amHYM9:10amHYPERIONMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****E258:09amRDM9:10amRED METALQuarterly Activities Report****ELT9:03amA3D9:09amAURORALABSAppendix 4C - quarterly****EM19:46amTPP9:09amTEMPOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C March 2021****EM28:59amAMD9:08amARROW MINTrading Halt****EMR8:51amTGM9:07amTHETAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2021****EMR8:44amCTP9:07amCENT PETRLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****EMV9:15amGAS9:06amSTATE GASQuarterly Cashflow Report****EN19:02amGAS9:05amSTATE GASQuarterly Activities Report****ENN8:27amMSM9:05amMSM CORPQuarterly Activities Report****ENR8:04amCEL9:05amCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities Report****EOS8:13amELT9:03amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report****EQE9:41amTGA9:03amTHORN GRPRevised Appendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow Report****EQE9:38amRAS9:03amRAGUSAQuarterly Cashflow Report****EQX8:55amNSM9:03amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities Report****ESE8:27amNSM9:02amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Cashflow Report****ESH9:32amHRN9:02amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities Report****EUR8:10amEN19:02amENGAGE BDRQ1 2021 Quarterly Report, Return to Pre Covid Revenue****EVZ9:01amEVZ9:01amEVZ LTDQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C****EXO8:31amTFL9:00amTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report and Appendix 4C****EXR8:45amFZO9:00amFAMILYZONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****EYE8:07amSZL9:00amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Business Update and Appendix 4C****FFF8:38amEM28:59amEAGLE MMLEagle Mountain Moves to 100% Ownership of Oracle Ridge****FFF8:36amBAR8:59amBARRA RESQuarterly Activities Report****FFX9:21amTON8:58amTRITONMINQuarterly Activities Report****FOR9:18amCEL8:58amCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow Report****FZO9:00amCGN8:57amCRATERGOLDCrater Gold announces new $2m Loan Facility with Freefire****GAS9:06amBAR8:56amBARRA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****GAS9:05amINP8:56amINCENTIAAppendix 4C - quarterly****GEN8:10amMRR8:56amMINREXRESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports****GEN8:10amBAR8:56amBARRA RESMining Commences at Mainlode, Burbanks Gold Project****GMA8:25amATU8:56amQuarterly Cashflow Report****GMA8:24amEQX8:55amEQUATORIALMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****GPR8:41amMSB8:55amMESOBLASTCOVID ARDS Trial Topline 60-Day Results****HFR9:26amTTM8:54amTITANMINDrilling Confirms Mineralisation Below High-Grade Surface****HGL9:57amCIM8:54amCIMIC1Q21 NPAT $100M GROUP REVENUE $3.4BN GUIDANCE MAINTAINED****HMX8:44amSI68:54amSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****HPP8:33amADR8:53amADHERIUMAdherium response to Respiri announcement****HRN9:02amPPK8:53amPPK GROUPMajor BNNT Production Capacity Milestone Achieved****HSC8:18amA4N8:52amALPHA HPAMoU with CleanCo QLD to provide up to 100% renewable energy****HYM9:10amJHC8:52amJAPARANon-binding indicative proposal to acquire Japara Healthcare****HZR8:07amAVL8:52amAUSTVANADQuarterly Activities Report****ICI9:48amCIM8:51amCIMICCIMIC ANALYST AND INVESTOR PRESENTATION 1Q2021 RESULTS****ICI9:47amEMR8:51amEMERALDQuarterly Activities Report****IEC8:37amAVL8:51amAUSTVANADQuarterly Cashflow Report****IEC8:37amNOX8:50amNOXOPHARMPublications Positive Review of Veyonda in Chemotherapy****IME8:42amWBT8:49amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q3 FY21 Activities Report and Appendix 4C****INP8:56amAQD8:49amAUSQUESTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****IXU9:29amMSB8:49amMESOBLASTAppendix 4C Quarterly Activity Report****JDR8:16amMSM8:48amMSM CORPAppendix 4C - monthly****JHC8:52amXAM8:48amXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 31 Mar 2021****KAU9:53amCLA8:46amCELRESQuarterly Activities Report****KAU9:52amRZI8:46amRAIZINVESTRZI successfully raises $10.2m via placement - launches SPP****KCN9:57amAC88:46amAUSCANNCPAT-01 Improves Pain, Lameness and Quality of Life in Dogs****KEY8:05amEXR8:45amELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B March 2021****KFM8:05amPYC8:45amPYC THERAPMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Cashflow****KFM8:04amTYM8:44amTYMLEZQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****KTD9:31amAUR8:44amAURISMINEQuarterly Activities Report****KWR9:31amEMR8:44amEMERALDQuarterly Cashflow Report****LNU9:36amHMX8:44amHAMMERQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports****LV18:28amAJX8:44amALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C****M2R8:11amCLA8:43amCELRESQuarterly Cashflow Report****M2R8:11amBEE8:43amBROO LTDAppendix 4C - quarterly****MAN9:29amAL38:43amAML3DQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****MEL9:24amPLY8:43amPLAYSIDEAppendix 4C - quarterly****MGU8:19amIME8:42amIMEXHS2021 Q1 Activity Report and Appendix 4C****MGU8:18amCAZ8:42amCAZALY RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****MHK8:26amSTK8:42amSTRICKLANDQuarterly Cashflow Report****MKG8:17amGPR8:41amGEO PACQuarterly Activities Report and 5B Cashflow - March 2021****MKG8:17amAZY8:41amANTIPA MINQuarterly Activity and Cashflow - 31 March 2021****MLS8:03amAUR8:40amAURISMINEQuarterly Cashflow Report****MLS8:03amVR18:40amVECTIONTECAppendix 4C - quarterly****MM89:31amSO48:40amSALT LAKEMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****MRD8:05amCAZ8:38amCAZALY RESQuarterly Activities Report****MRR8:56amFFF8:38amFORBIDDENInvestor Update - Q3 FY21****MSB8:55amIEC8:37amINTRA ENGYQuarterly Cashflow Report****MSB8:49amIEC8:37amINTRA ENGYQuarterly Activities Report****MSM9:05amFFF8:36amFORBIDDENAppendix 4C - quarterly****MSM8:48amSTK8:33amSTRICKLANDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2021****NAG9:18amABR8:33amAMERPACBOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****NAG9:17amHPP8:33amHEALTHPPGLAppendix 4C - quarterly****NES8:07amNWM8:32amNORWESTMINQuarterly Cashflow Report****NES8:07amNWM8:32amNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities Report****NOV8:27amPAR8:32amPARA BIOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - quarterly****NOX8:50amEXO8:31amENNOX GRPAppendix 4C - quarterly****NSB9:33amORG8:30amORIGIN ENEMarch 2021 Quarterly Report****NSM9:03amPVS8:29amPIVOTALPivotal Q1 2021 Quarterly Activity Report****NSM9:02amLV18:28amLIVEVLIMLV1 March 2021 Quarterly Business Review & Appendix 4C****NTL9:54amNOV8:27amNOVATTIAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update****NTL9:45amPVS8:27amPIVOTALPivotal Q1 2021 Appendix 4C****NVA9:46amESE8:27amESENSELABQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****NWE8:11amENN8:27amELANOREstablishment of the Clifford Gardens Fund****NWE8:11amMHK8:26amMETALHAWKQuarterly Report 31 March 2021****NWE8:11amRAP8:26amRESAPPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****NWM8:32amBPT8:25amBEACHBusiness Update Presentation****NWM8:32amGMA8:25amGENWORTHGMA - 1Q21 Investor Presentation****NZO7:32amGMA8:24amGENWORTHGMA - 1Q21 Earnings Release****NZO7:32amBPT8:23amBEACHQuarterly report for the period ended 31 March 2021****OBM8:01amBUB8:23amBUBS AUSTFY21 Q3 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow Statement****ODM8:07am4CE8:23amFORCECOMQuarterly Activities Report****ODY9:36amDOU8:21amDOUUGHAppendix 4C - quarterly****OEL9:40amBPT8:20amBEACHBusiness Update****OEL9:37am4CE8:20amFORCECOMQuarterly Cashflow Report****OGC7:38amMGU8:19amMAG MININGAppendix 5B - March 31, 2021****OGC7:35amDKM8:19amDUKETONQuarterly Activities Report****OGC7:35amOMH8:18amOM HLDNGS31 March 2021 Quarterly Market Update****OGC7:34amHSC8:18amHSCTECHQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow Reports****OLI9:25amDKM8:18amDUKETONQuarterly Cashflow Report****OMH8:18amMGU8:18amMAG MININGMarch Quarterly****ONX8:12amCHN8:18amCHALICEMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report****OPL9:43amVIP8:18amVIP GLOVESQuarterly Cashflow Report****ORG8:30amAGH8:18amALTHEAAppendix 4C - quarterly****ORN9:39amMKG8:17amMAKOQuarterly Cashflow Report****ORN9:35amMKG8:17amMAKOQuarterly Activities Report****OSX9:45amAUK8:17amAUMAKE LTDQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C****PAR8:32amRCW8:17amRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report****PBH8:12amVIP8:17amVIP GLOVESQuarterly Activities Report****PBH8:12amYBR8:16amYELLOWBRICAppendix 4C - quarterly****PDI9:19amPET8:16amPHOSLOCKMarket Update - Q1 March 2021****PDI9:17amBKG8:16amBOOKThird quarter (March) Trading Update****PDZ9:22amPET8:16amPHOSLOCKAppendix 4C - quarterly****PET8:16amJDR8:16amJADAR RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report****PET8:16amSPQ8:15amSUPERIORQuarterly Activities Report****PF18:14amAYM8:15amAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Cashflow Report****PF18:14amSPQ8:15amSUPERIORQuarterly Cashflow Report****PG19:23amAYM8:15amAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Activities Report****PGD9:28amCLH8:15amCOLL HOUSECLH - Quarterly Company Update****PH29:30amPF18:14amPATHFINDERQuarterly Cashflow Report****PHL9:38amPF18:14amPATHFINDERQuarterly Activities Report****PIL8:08amZBT8:14amZEBITQuarterly Activities Report****PLL9:15amZBT8:13amZEBITAppendix 4C - quarterly****PLY8:43amCBE8:13amCOBREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****PNL9:49amBLU8:13amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****PO39:33amCLH8:13amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterly****PO39:27amRNO8:13amRHINOMEDAppendix 4C - quarterly****PPK8:53amEOS8:13amELEC OPTICAppendix 4C - quarterly****PRL8:04amPBH8:12amPOINTSBETQ3 FY21 Investor Presentation****PRL8:04amCST8:12amCASTILERESQuarterly Activities Report****PTR9:50amCST8:12amCASTILERESQuarterly Cashflow Report****PTR9:48amPBH8:12amPOINTSBETQ3 FY21 Appendix 4C****PVS8:29amTMG8:12amTRIGG MINInvestor Presentation****PVS8:27amONX8:12amORMINEXLTDFurther High Grade Intersections at Penny's Find****PVW9:23amBGT8:12amBIOGENETECAppendix 4C - 31 March 2021****PVW9:22amCL88:12amCARLYHOLDInvestor Presentation****PWR9:13amAQC8:12amAUSPACCOALQuarterly Activites and Cashflow Reports****PXS9:44amSMI8:11amQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****PXS9:43amM2R8:11amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities Report****PYC8:45amM2R8:11amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow Report****RAP8:26amBTH8:11amBIGTINCANQ3 FY21 Appendix 4C and Commentary****RAS9:03amNWE8:11amNORWESTQuarterly Cashflow Report****RCL9:46amNWE8:11amNORWESTQuarterly Activities Report****RCW8:17amREZ8:11amRES&EN GRPQuarter Cash Flow Report March 20201****RDH9:40amNWE8:11amNORWESTPerth Basin Portfolio Update****RDM9:10amREZ8:11amRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities Report March 2021****REZ8:11amALY8:11amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report****REZ8:11amALY8:11amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report****RFX9:38amGEN8:10amGENMINQuarterly Activities Report****RFX9:38amSIX8:10amSPRINTEXAppendix 4C - quarterly****RGI9:19amRMD8:10amRESMEDResMed Announces Results for the Third Quarter of FY2021****RGS9:49amEUR8:10amEUROLITH31 March 2021 Quarterly Report****RIM10:00amUUV8:10amUUV AQUAQuarterly Update & Appendix 4C****RIM9:57amGEN8:10amGENMINQuarterly Cashflow Report****RLG9:27amDRE8:10amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report****RMD8:10amDRE8:09amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report****RML9:31amZIM8:09amZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report****RNO8:13amCZL8:09amCONS ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report****RXM9:30amCZL8:09amCONS ZINCQuarterly Activities Report****RZI8:46amE258:09amELEMENT25Quarterly Cashflow Report****SFX8:04amE258:09amELEMENT25Quarterly Activities Report****SFX8:03amDM18:08amDESERTMLQuarterly Activities Report****SI68:54amDM18:08amDESERTMLQuarterly Cashflow Report****SIX8:10amVAR8:08amVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports****SKC8:07amPIL8:08amPEPPERMINTQuarterly Report and 4C****SMI8:11amODM8:07amODINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****SNG9:47amNES8:07amNELSON RESQuarterly Activities Report****SNG9:43amHZR8:07amHAZERGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly****SNS9:20amSKC8:07amSKYCITYMARKET UPDATE AND LODGEMENT OF RETAIL BOND OFFER****SO48:40amNES8:07amNELSON RESQuarterly Activities Report****SPQ8:15amSRJ8:07amSRJTECHNOQuarterly activities and cashflow reports - March 2021****SPQ8:15amEYE8:07amNOVA EYEFirst Patient enrolled in MAGIC Clinical Trial****SRI8:06amAO18:07amASSETOWLMarch 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C****SRI8:06amSRI8:06amSIPA RESQuarterly Activities Report****SRJ8:07amSRI8:06amSIPA RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****STK8:42amASQ8:06amAUSSILICAQMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report****STK8:33am3DP8:06amPOINTERRAProposed Acquisition of US Digital Asset Management Business****SZL9:22amTAM8:05amTANAMIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow****SZL9:00amKEY8:05amKEY PETROLMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B****TAM8:05amKFM8:05amKINGFISHERQuarterly Cashflow Report****TFL9:00amMRD8:05amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****TGA10:00amVPR8:05amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****TGA9:03amPRL8:04amPROVINCEQuarterly Activities Report****TGM9:07amKFM8:04amKINGFISHERQuarterly Activities Report****THR9:24amCAQ8:04amCAQHOLDLTDQuarterly Activities Report****TKL8:03amPRL8:04amPROVINCEQuarterly Cashflow Report****TLM8:02amCAQ8:04amCAQHOLDLTDAppendix 4C - quarterly****TMG8:12amENR8:04amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B****TMR9:44amBOE8:04amBOSS ENQuarterly Cashflow Report****TMR9:42amSFX8:04amSHEFF RESQuarterly Activities Report****TON8:58amBOE8:04amBOSS ENQuarterly Activities Report****TPP9:09amSFX8:03amSHEFF RESQuarterly Cashflow Report****TRN9:59amAC88:03amAUSCANNMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****TRN9:57amMLS8:03amMETALS AUSQuarterly Cashflow Report****TSC8:03amMLS8:03amMETALS AUSQuarterly Activities Report****TSC8:02amTSC8:03amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2021****TTM8:54amTKL8:03amTRAKA RESQuarterly Activities, App5B Cash Flow and Tenements****TYM8:44amVRC8:02amVOLTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****UUV8:10amTSC8:02amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report - March 2021****VAR8:08amTLM8:02amTALISMANNSW Tenure Consolidation and Non-Core Royalty Sales****VIC9:21amWEL8:02amWINCHESTERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow reports - 31 March 2021****VIC9:20amCWX8:02amCARAWINEQuarterly Activities Report****VIP8:18amCWX8:02amCARAWINEQuarterly Cashflow Report****VIP8:17amCYL8:02amCAT METALSQuarterly cash flow report****VN89:54amAV18:02amADVERITASQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C****VOL9:57amCYL8:01amCAT METALSQuarterly activities report****VPR8:05amOBM8:01amORABANDAMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports****VR18:40amCV18:01amCV CHECKQ3FY21 - Quarterly Activities Report****VRC8:02amCV18:01amCV CHECKQ3FY21 - Appendix 4C****WBT8:49amATS8:00amAUSTRALISQuarterly Activities Report****WEL8:02amOGC7:38amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2021 Results Presentation****WNR9:53amOGC7:35amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2021 MD&A****XAM8:48amOGC7:35amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2021 Financial Statements****YBR8:16amOGC7:34amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports First Quarter 2021 Financial Results****ZBT8:14amNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Cashflow Report****ZBT8:13amNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Activities Report****ZIM8:09am


----------



## barney (3 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.56am Monday 3rd May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingalphabeticalCodeTimeKPT9:56amKANGISLANDUnconditional On-Market Takeover Offer3MF8:00amMNS9:55amMAGNISNew York Battery Plant Annual Capacity Increased - 1.8GWh92E8:20amCVV9:55amCARAVELMIN$7.5M Share Placement92E8:16amHXG9:55amHEXAGONReinstatement to Official QuotationA4N8:45amCRO9:54amCIRRALTOSuccessful Commercial Roll Out of the Spenda Payment SuiteAAU9:19amHXG9:54amHEXAGONHexagon Completes $6.2 Million Placement to Fund PedirkaAAU9:14amRAC9:53amRACEONCOTrading HaltAAU8:04amRNX9:52amRENEGADEPause in TradingABX9:03amSRN9:48amSUREFIRETrading HaltADN9:21amSGC9:48amSACGASCOStrong Gas Flow Testing Confirms Borba as a ProducerADY8:03amBBX9:48amBBXMINERALExploration UpdateADY8:03amCSS9:47amCLEAN SEASTrading HaltAGC8:54amXST9:47amXSTATEBorba Gas Discovery Flows Gas At 1.6m Cubic Feet Per DayAHN8:51amNWC9:45amNEWWORLDRTrading HaltAHN8:51amBNR9:44amBULLETINDrilling Identifies Two Mineralised Zones at Lake RebeccaAJM9:03amHTG9:43amHARVESTTGHTG Receives Firm Commitments to Raise $7.6 MillionALK9:42amALK9:42amALKANEPresentation on the Boda Porphyry Discovery to NSW MiningALK9:41amALK9:41amALKANEContinuity of High-Grade Au-Cu Breccia Intersected at BodaAP29:21amMAG9:40amMAGMATICDrilling Upgrades Boda-Style Gold-Copper TargetsAPA9:07amNOV9:34amNOVATTIFunding Commitments & Strategic Partner for Banking BusinessAPV8:29amCE19:34amCALIMAReinstatement to Official QuotationAQR9:03amCE19:34amCALIMAMerger Update and Appendix 3XsATM8:44amWRM9:34amWHITEROCKThomson & White Rock Execute Agreement on Mt CarringtonATM8:41amCE19:34amCALIMAInvestor Presentation April 2021ATR8:25amTMZ9:33amTHOMSONRESDefinitive Agreement on Mt Carrington Au & Ag ProjectATR8:25amTAR9:33amTARUGAMINHigh-Grade Copper Discovery at Mt Craig Project, SAAUK8:08amTTB9:32amTOTALBRAINTrading HaltAUN8:12amIRD9:32amIRON ROADPlacement and SPP to Progress Port and Iron Ore DevelopmentsBBX9:48amORN9:28amORION MINOkiep Copper Project Scoping Study Confirms PotentialBC89:06amNME9:27amNEX METALSFurther Impressive Drill results -LeipoldBNO8:08amTG19:27amTECHGENIda Valley Gold Inaugural RC CampaignBNR9:44amTIE9:25amTIETTOTietto Rapidly Advancing Abujar Gold Mine DevelopmentBRB8:01amVAL9:24amVALORESProposed Issues of OptionsBRB8:01amNME9:23amNEX METALSMarch Quarter Activities-cashflowBSR8:36amSGQ9:22amST GEORGEInvestor PresentationCE19:34amADN9:21amANDROMEDANatural Nanotech Research Project with Uni of NewcastleCE19:34amAP29:21amAPTPIPELINCompletion of Bond Note RedemptionsCE19:34amZNC9:19amZENITH MINDevelin Creek Copper-Zinc Project - Drilling CommencedCE18:52amAAU9:19amANTILLESProspectusCE18:51amPAM9:19amPA METALSReung Kiet Drilling UpdateCG19:16amDTZ9:19amDOTZ NANOQuarterly Report & Appendix 4C Cashflow Report - 31 March 21CLE8:00amSGQ9:17amST GEORGESt George Secures $7 MillionCRN8:42amCG19:16amCARBONXTTrading HaltCRO9:54amRXM9:15amREXMINRetraction of Statement in AnnouncementCSS9:47amAAU9:14amANTILLESRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise Up to $3.2 MillionCTT8:30amLCD9:13amLATCONSOLDEarn Back Option on Gnaweeda Tenements ExtinguishedCVV9:55amNCR9:13amNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 March 2021CYG8:35amVR19:13amVECTIONTECVection Operational Update Presentation Q3 FY21DRR8:06amHGO9:09amHILLGROVEDrilling Expands Down Dip Continuation At KanmantooDTZ9:19amHOR9:08amHORSESHOEQuarterly Cashflow ReportDW88:17amAPA9:07amAPA GROUPCompletion of Bond Note RedemptionsEEG8:05amBC89:06amBLACK CATTrading HaltEEG8:05amOXX9:05amOCTANEXTrading HaltELO8:23amAQR9:03amAPNCONREITLeasing and portfolio valuation updateFFX8:05amAJM9:03amALTURAAltura Negotiates Earn In Option for Nevada Lithium ProjectFMS8:22amABX9:03amAUSBAUXITEQuarterly Report and Activity StatementGGE8:04amHOR8:59amHORSESHOEQuarterly Activities ReportGMC8:50amVTH8:58amVITALHARVAcceptance of MAFM offer of $1.26GSM8:01amSGQ8:57amST GEORGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportGSM8:01amNAM8:55amNAMOI COTInvestor Presentation - capital raising and year end resultsGWR8:00amAGC8:54amAGCLTDBase-Metal Sulphides overlying EM Conductor at AchillesHCH8:06amTMZ8:52amTHOMSONRESUpdate on Progress of Drilling at Bygoo Tin ProjectHGO9:09amCE18:52amCALIMAMarch 21 Quarterly CashflowHLX8:07amAHN8:51amATHENA RESQuarterly Activities ReportHOR9:08amCE18:51amCALIMAMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities ReportHOR8:59amAHN8:51amATHENA RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportHTG9:43amJHL8:51amJAYEXMarch 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CHXG9:55amGMC8:50amGULFMANGAMarch 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5BHXG9:54amTSL8:49amTITANSANDSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BIMR8:11amA4N8:45amALPHA HPAMoU for EU Specialty MarketsIPB8:39amATM8:44amANEKA TAMBANTAM Recorded Positive Performance During 1Q21IRD9:32amRPM8:43amRPMAUTOGRPMarket update for the quarter ended 31 March 2021JHL8:51amCRN8:42amCORONADOSuspension from Official QuotationKOR8:08amATM8:41amANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities ReportKOR8:07amNAM8:40amNAMOI COT$7.2m placement successfully completed and SPP announcedKPT9:56amIPB8:39amIPB PETMar 21 Qtly Act & App 5BLCD9:13amSRL8:37amSUNRISEBonanza Grade Platinum Intersection at Phoenix Platinum ZoneLNY8:19amTA18:37amTRANSURBANTransurban Investor BriefingLNY8:19amBSR8:36amBASSARIMarch 2021 Activity Report and Appendix 5BMAG9:40amCYG8:35amCOVENTRYCompletion of Fluid Power Services acquisitionMCT8:07amTCL8:32amTRANSURBANTransurban Investor BriefingMKG8:29amCTT8:30amCETTIRECettire Upgrades FY21 Prospectus forecastsMNS9:55amMKG8:29amMAKORIU Resources Roundup PresentationMSI8:06amAPV8:29amAPPSVILLQuarterly Activities and CashFlow ReportNAM8:55amPMV8:28amPREM INVPremier to repay $15.6 million of JobKeeper fundsNAM8:40amATR8:25amASTRONQuarterly Cashflow ReportNCR9:13amATR8:25amASTRONQuarterly Activities ReportNME9:27amELO8:23amELMOSFTWREELMO launches new Predictive People Analytics moduleNME9:23amFMS8:22amFLINDERSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportNOR8:07am92E8:20am92ENERGYCompany PresentationNOV9:34amLNY8:19amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow ReportNTI8:06amLNY8:19amLANEWAYQuarterly Activities ReportNWC9:45amDW88:17amDIGITALWINWINEDEPOT partners with Earlypay to launch LIQUIDITYODM8:07am92E8:16am92ENERGYVTEM survey commences at Athabasca Uranium ProjectsORN9:28amVMT8:14amVMOTOMarket UpdateOXX9:05amAUN8:12amAURUMINNew Mineralised Structures Intersected at Mt DimerPAM9:19amRVS8:11amREVASUMExecutive Team UpdatesPMV8:28amIMR8:11amIMRICORImricor Signs New Purchase Agreement with Helios HospitalRAC9:53amTYR8:10amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 59 - Week Ended 30 April 2021RAN8:09amRAN8:09amRANGE INTLAppendix 4C and Quarterly ReportRLT8:02amBNO8:08amBIONOMICSBionomics Announces Early Repayment of DebtRNX9:52amAUK8:08amAUMAKE LTDApril update and CFO changeRPM8:43amKOR8:08amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities ReportRTR8:07amTER8:08amTERRACOMMarch 2021 Quarterly ReportRVS8:11amMCT8:07amMETALICITYAssays up to 118 g/t Au from Leipold, Kookynie Gold ProjectRXM9:15amKOR8:07amKORAB RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportSCN8:01amRTR8:07amRUMBLEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSGC9:48amODM8:07amODINMajor Airborne EM Survey CommencesSGQ9:22amTOE8:07amTORO ENERGQuarterly Cashflow ReportSGQ9:17amTOE8:07amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities ReportSGQ8:57amHLX8:07amHELIXCopper Sulphides Intersected at Canbelego Copper ProjectSRL8:37amVAL8:07amVALORESQuarterly Cashflow ReportSRN9:48amNOR8:07amNORWOODQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow ReportSTA8:02amVAL8:06amVALORESQuarterly Activities ReportTA18:37amMSI8:06amMULTISTACKAppendix 4C - quarterlyTAR9:33amWCN8:06amWHITECLIFFMarch 2021 Quarterly ReportsTCL8:32amHCH8:06amHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities and Cashflow reports - 31 March 2021TER8:08amDRR8:06amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue UpdateTG19:27amNTI8:06amNEUROTECHQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CTIE9:25amFFX8:05amFIREFINCHGlobal Mineral Resources at Morila increase to 2.43m ozTMZ9:33amWSR8:05amWESTAR RESAcquires Historical High-Grade Birrigrin Mining CentreTMZ8:52amEEG8:05amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Cashflow ReportTOE8:07amWOO8:05amWOOBOARDMarch 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTOE8:07amEEG8:05amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities ReportTSL8:49amGGE8:04amGRAND GULFMarch 21 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTTB9:32amAAU8:04amANTILLESAmendment to the March 2021 Quarterly ReportTTM8:00amADY8:03amADMIRALTYMarch Quarterly Cashflow ReportTYR8:10amADY8:03amADMIRALTYMarch Quarterly Activities ReportVAL9:24amRLT8:02amRENERGENPreliminary Final ReportVAL8:07amSTA8:02amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportVAL8:06amSCN8:01amSCORPIONQuarterly Cashflow ReportVMT8:14amBRB8:01amBREAKERQuarterly Activities ReportVR19:13amGSM8:01amGOLDENSTATQuarterly Cashflow ReportVTH8:58amGSM8:01amGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities ReportWBC7:31amBRB8:01amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow ReportWBC7:30amTTM8:00amTITANMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportWBC7:30amCLE8:00amCYCLONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BWCN8:06amGWR8:00amGWR GROUPMarch Quarterly Activities Report and Appd 5BWOO8:05am3MF8:00am3DMETALFLMarch 2021 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4CWRM9:34amWBC7:31amWESTPACWestpac 1H21 Presentation and Investor Discussion PackWSR8:05amWBC7:30amWESTPACWestpac 2021 Half Year ResultXST9:47amWBC7:30amWESTPACWestpac 2021 Interim Financial Results AnnouncementZNC9:19am


----------



## barney (3 May 2021)

*9.56am-4.34pm Monday 3rd*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMDX4:34pmMINDAXDrilling Commenced****AR910:11amMSI4:32pmMULTISTACKAppendix 4C - quarterly****AVN10:01amPNN2:58pmPEPINNINIReinstatement to Official Quotation****AVZ12:14pmPNN2:58pmPEPINNINIFederal Court Orders Granted****CI19:57amICG2:07pmINCA MINLSCopper-bearing Vein System Doubles in Width at Jean Elson****CLZ10:20amTDL1:01pmTBGDIAGNOSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C****EDE11:44amOBL12:57pmOMNIBRIDGEBrisbane Floods Class Action - Settlement Approval****EDE11:37amPIA12:48pmPENGANA INDividend/Distribution - PIA****EPY11:30amNIC12:32pmNICKLMINESMoU Signed to Diversify into Nickel Matte Production****FDM10:08amAVZ12:14pmAVZ MINSManono Lithium and Tin Project Operational Update****FFG10:51amSCN12:09pmSCORPIONQuarterly Activities Report****GSN9:57amINA11:58amINGENIAIngenia to acquire portfolio of five coastal holiday parks****ICG2:07pmTAS11:51amTASMAN RESEdenCrete used in Extreme Abrasion Trial at US Drag Strip****INA11:58amTAS11:50amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Denver International Airport Repair Project****KPT10:10amEDE11:44amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete used in Extreme Abrasion Trial at US Drag Strip****KPT10:09amEDE11:37amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Denver International Airport Repair Project****LEX9:58amEPY11:30amEARLYPAYEarlypay announces partnership with Digital Wine Ventures****MDX4:34pmPL811:26amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8****MHI11:03amMHI11:03amMERCHANTDisposal of Carsan - Additional Information****MHI11:03amMHI11:03amMERCHANTResponse to ASX Aware Query****MSI4:32pmFFG10:51amFATFISHProspectus****NIC12:32pmTNR10:36amTORIANTorian Exercise Option to Acquire Tarmoola Station****OBL12:57pmWOR10:27amWORLEYLiquid Wind awards contract for renewable methanol facility****PIA12:48pmCLZ10:20amCLASSICMINSuspension from Official Quotation****PL811:26amWOR10:16amWORLEYCITGO awards services agreement for USA refineries****PNN2:58pmAR910:11amARCHTIS$296K Contract with Australian Department of Defence****PNN2:58pmKPT10:10amKANGISLANDBidder's Statement****RNX10:04amKPT10:09amKANGISLANDIntention to Make Takeover Bid****SCN12:09pmFDM10:08amFREEDOMOILFirst Quarter Activities Report 2020****SCN9:57amRNX10:04amRENEGADEAPPROVAL FOR CARPENTARIA JV ACQUISITION****TAS11:51amAVN10:01amAVENTUSSuccessful Completion of $660m Debt Refinancing****TAS11:50amLEX9:58amLEFROYEXPMultiple Intervals of Altered Porphyry Intersected at Burns****TDL1:01pmGSN9:57amGREATSOUTHEast Laverton Nickel Project tenements now granted****TNR10:36amSCN9:57amSCORPIONSuspension from Official Quotation****WOR10:27amCI19:57amCREDITLCI1 signs SPA to acquire majority share of OneStep I.T****WOR10:16am


----------



## barney (4 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.11am Tuesday 4th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeABX10:11amAUSBAUXITERare Earth Element Assays Confirm Source Rock Area Expansion***ABX10:11amATX10:04amAMPLIAProposed issue of Securities - ATX***ADN8:37amKPO10:02amKALINAKalina Power Regulatory Update***ADV8:55amMYD9:50amMYDEALMyDeal Launches Native Mobile Apps for iOS and Android***ADX8:59amATX9:49amAMPLIAAmplia Announces $3.8m Share Placement***AMD9:11amSEK9:49amSEEKZhaopin Completion, Dividend and Guidance Upgrade***AOP8:17amASO9:49amASTONMINSecond Diamond Drill Rig Mobilised to Site at Edleston***AQI9:04amMTH9:48amMITHRILHigh-Grades continue at El Refugio - Copalquin District***ASO9:49amODY9:48amODYSSEYGLSignificant Visible Gold at Bottle Dump***ATX10:04amMOB9:43amMOBILICOMTrading halt***ATX9:49amUCM9:40amUSCOMTwo New Uscom Devices for China***AXE9:40amAXE9:40amARCHER MATNew quantum computing agreement with IBM***BIL8:18amCLZ9:38amCLASSICMINReinstatement to Official Quotation***BOE8:22amCLZ9:38amCLASSICMINMining Lease Granted***BOT9:01amGDF9:36amGARDAPRGRPSettlement of Varsity Lakes sale transaction***BRK8:24amDXS9:33amDEXUSMarch 2021 quarter update***CAI8:19amEM29:22amEAGLE MMLInvestor Presentation Sydney Resources Round-Up***CLZ9:38amNCZ9:21amNEWCENTURFurther High-Grade Silver King Assay Results up to 61% PbEq***CLZ9:38amLCD9:16amLATCONSOLDRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up Presentation***DEG8:25amMDR9:16amMEDADVISORTrading Halt***DHG8:24amPYR9:16amPAYRIGHTInvestor Presentation***DM18:22amLCK9:13amLEIGHCREEKUrea Manufacturing Facility Binding Heads of Agreement***DXS9:33amPYR9:12amPAYRIGHTQ3 FY21 Business Update***EM29:22amAMD9:11amARROW MINArrow Raises $3.0 million to Accelerate Exploration***ESR8:29amMGU9:10amMAG MININGTrading Halt***FIJ8:23amMAM9:06amMICROASSETMarket Update - Surge in operating profit***FLT8:24amSCN9:04amSCORPIONReinstatement to Official Quotation***GAL8:34amAQI9:04amALICANTODrilling to start at historic Sala silver project in Sweden***GBR8:29amBOT9:01amBOTANIXBotanix Update on BTX 1801 Clinical Development***GDF9:36amADX8:59amADXENERGYVienna Basin Green Hydrogen Storage Project Business Case***GSN8:35amPH28:57amPUREHYDROMaiden 130 PJ 2C Contingent Resources for Project Venus***HLX8:23amTMT8:56amTECHMETALSYARRABUBBA HIGH GRADE IRON ORE PROJECT UPDATE***IFM8:03amMXC8:55amMGC PHARMA$1M ORDER FOR ARTEMIC RESCUE FROM SWISS PHARMACAN***IFM7:52amMBM8:55amMOBECOMInvestor Presentation***KIN8:23amADV8:55amARDIDENTrading Halt***KPO10:02amMBM8:47amMOBECOMAcquisition of Neat Ideas adds over 50 enterprise clients***LCD9:16amSER8:42amSTRATEGICSER Acquires Isa North Copper-Gold Project from Newcrest***LCK9:13amMEB8:41amMEDIBIOLTDMedibio strengthens its IP protection***MAM9:06amNEC8:40amNINE ENTPresentation to Macquarie Conference***MBM8:55amSVY8:38amSTAVELYMINOutstanding Assays within Latest Wide Drill Intercepts***MBM8:47amADN8:37amANDROMEDADrilling Underway at the Great White Deposit***MDR9:16amSKY8:35amSKYMETALSSKY Investor Presentation***MEB8:41amGSN8:35amGREATSOUTHInvestor Presentation***MEI8:25amGAL8:34amGALILEOFraser Range Nickel Targets Ready For Diamond Drilling***MGU9:10amVCD8:29amVICCENTSTMarch 2021 quarterly update***MOB9:43amVCX8:29amVICINITYMarch 2021 quarterly update***MTH9:48amGBR8:29amGREATBOULDLarge scale gold discovery confirmed at Blue Poles***MXC8:55amESR8:29amESTRELLA RPhase 3 Drilling at Carr Boyd Enjoys Early Success***MYD9:50amRAP8:26amRESAPPAgreement with Ilara Health to sell ResAppDx in Kenya***NCK8:23amWOA8:25amWIDE OPENAnalysis confirms potential of lupin in food and beverage***NCZ9:21amDEG8:25amDEGREYLarge mineralised system confirmed at Diucon - Eagle***NEC8:40amNMR8:25amNATIVE MINHigh-grade Copper confirmed within NMR's Palmerville project***NMR8:25amMEI8:25amMETEORICPorphyry Drilling Update, Juruena Project, Brazil***NMT8:23amTZN8:25amTERRAMINFinance Facility Update***ODY9:48amSIS8:25amSIMBLEAppendix 4C Correction***PAL8:23amSUL8:25amSUPARETAILMacquarie Conference Presentation***PH28:57amSUL8:24amSUPARETAILTrading Update***PYR9:16amREZ8:24amRES&EN GRPExceptional Results from Grade Control Drilling***PYR9:12amBRK8:24amBROOKSIDEJewell Well - Rig Mobilised***RAP8:26amDHG8:24amDOMAINPresentation to Macquarie Australia Conference 2021***RCE8:19amFLT8:24amFLIGHT CTRFLT MACQUARIE CONFERENCE PRESENTATION***REZ8:24amSRK8:24amSTRIKESuccessful Close of Lithium Energy Limited $9 Million IPO***RHC8:21amRUL8:23amRPMGLOBALSoftware Subscription ARR Exceeds $20m p.a.***RHC8:20amSTA8:23amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Final Investment Decision Approved***RUL8:23amNCK8:23amNICK SCALIProfit Guidance***SBK8:18amFIJ8:23amFIJI KAVAFiji Kava Appoints New CEO***SCN9:04amPAL8:23amPALLAPHARMPAL Formal Product Launch & Production Partnership Update***SEK9:49amNMT8:23amNEOMETALSVanadium Recovery Project - Outstanding PFS Results***SER8:42amKIN8:23amKIN MININGOutstanding High-Grade Intercepts Expand Cardinia Hill***SIS8:25amHLX8:23amHELIXRIU Explorer's Conference Presentation***SKY8:35amDM18:22amDESERTMLInnouendy Drilling Update***SRI8:22amSRI8:22amSIPA RESFirst Assay Results from Murchison***SRK8:24amBOE8:22amBOSS ENReview confirms Boss has all required permits for re-start***STA8:23amRHC8:21amRAMSAYPresentation to Macquarie Australia Conference***SUL8:25amRHC8:20amRAMSAYRamsay Ascribed Investment Grade Credit Rating From Fitch***SUL8:24amRCE8:19amRECCE LTDPositive Data on RECCE 327 Against All Six ESKAPE Pathogens***SUN8:19amSUN8:19amSUNCORPRedemption of SML Floating Rate Capital Notes (SBKHB)***SVY8:38amCAI8:19amCALIDUSRESWarrawoona construction rapidly advancing***TA18:11amSBK8:18amSUN-METRedemption of Floating Rate Capital Notes (SBKHB)***TCL8:04amBIL8:18amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TMT8:56amAOP8:17amAPOLLOCONSHits of 23m @ 1.33g/t & 18m @ 1.39g/t Extend Duchess Gold***TZN8:25amTA18:11amTRANSURBANPresentation to Macquarie Australia Conference***UCM9:40amTCL8:04amTRANSURBANPresentation to Macquarie Australia Conference***VCD8:29amIFM8:03amINFOMEDIAInvestor Presentation - SimplePart Acquisition***VCX8:29amIFM7:52amINFOMEDIAInfomedia to acquire SimplePart***WOA8:25am


----------



## barney (4 May 2021)

*10.11am- 7.20pm Tuesday 4th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMIN7:20pmMINERALRESMacquarie Presentation - May 2021***ADO4:41pmMHI6:40pmMERCHANTReinstatement to Official Quotation***AKN11:49amMHI5:54pmMERCHANTResponse to ASX Aware Letter***BEM1:00pmVTH5:29pmVITALHARVVTH Second Supplementary Scheme Booklet and Meeting***BTI1:06pmISE5:16pmIENHNCDCSHREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***BTR12:12pmADO4:41pmANTEO TECHShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***CRN11:18amNEA4:37pmNEARMAPNearmap increases FY21 ACV guidance***CRN11:13amGBR3:23pmGREATBOULDTrading Halt***CXU1:40pmOSL3:19pmONCOSILOncoSil receives regulatory approval from Hong Kong***CYC11:23amGBR2:54pmGREATBOULDPause in trade***CYC11:22amRDF1:55pmREDFLEXSupplementary Scheme Booklet***CYC11:20amOKR1:46pmOKAPI RESProspectus (Cleansing)***E2E12:21pmCXU1:40pmCAULDRONCauldron puts down roots in Onslow***E2E12:20pmBTI1:06pmBAILADORBailador Realises $13m Cash Through Sale of Lendi***FFT11:30amBEM1:00pmBLACKEARTHDrilling to recommence at Maniry Graphite Project***GBR3:23pmSDF12:34pmSTEADFASTMacquarie Conference Presentation***GBR2:54pmE2E12:21pmEONNRGQuarterly Cashflow Report***IPD10:36amE2E12:20pmEONNRGQuarterly Activities Report***ISE5:16pmBTR12:12pmBRIGHTSTAApril 2021 Cashflow Report***KTA10:51amAKN11:49amAUKINGThird Supplementary Prospectus***MHI6:40pmFFT11:30amFFT GROUPSignificant Contract Win***MHI5:54pmCYC11:23amCYCLOPHARMManaging Director's Address to Shareholders***MIN7:20pmCYC11:22amCYCLOPHARMCYC 2021 AGM Presentation***MTB10:35amCYC11:20amCYCLOPHARMChairman's Address to Shareholders***NEA4:37pmCRN11:18amCORONADOEquity Offer Presentation***OKR1:46pmOXX11:16amOCTANEXInvestor Presentation***OSL3:19pmCRN11:13amCORONADOEquity Offer***OXX11:16amKTA10:51amKRAKATOAExploration at Mt Clere REE Project Commences***RDF1:55pmIPD10:36amIMPEDIMEDACC Abstract Demonstrates Potential of SOZO in Heart Failure***SDF12:34pmMTB10:35amMT BURGESSUpdate on Test Work - Germanium - Kihabe-Nxuu Polymetallic***VTH5:29pm


----------



## barney (5 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.57am Wednesday 5th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeRAC9:57amRACEONCOPlacement closes oversubscribed-Bonus Option Issue launched***AHI9:12amPUA9:55amPEAKMINLTDPause in Trading***AIM9:48amIPT9:50amIMPACT MINExploration Licence Granted at Doonia Gold Project***AL39:49amAL39:49amAML3DAML3D Technology Update***AMC8:22amOXX9:49amOCTANEXExploration Program Funding Secured***AMC8:22amAIM9:48amACCESS IHLAccelerated renounceable entitlement offer***ANZ7:40amYRL9:47amYANDALHighest Primary Gold Grades To Date - Gordons Dam***ANZ7:39amPEX9:46amPEEL MNGCopper at Wirlong Continues & Mallee Bull Drilling Underway***ANZ7:31amCNB9:45amCARNABYRESIntrusion Hosted Gold Up To 3.2 g/t Intersected at Strelley***AUZ8:55amDDD9:43am3D RESCosmo Gold Supplementary Prospectus***BBX8:21amSRN9:42amSUREFIREYidby Gold Project Massive Gold Intersects***BC89:29amGBR9:40amGREATBOULDExceptional gold grades intersected at Mulga Bill***BNZ9:22amIEC9:37amINTRA ENGYAppointment as Managing Director***BTR8:22amRMC9:36amRESIMACResimac settles $1 billion non-conforming RMBS deal***CEL8:23amNWC9:36amNEWWORLDR$20 Million Placement***CNB9:45amBC89:29amBLACK CATSuccessful Share Placement Raises $20M***CSS8:55amIXR9:29amIONICRAREPhase 4 Resources Drilling to Commence at Makuutu***DDD9:43amFSF9:27amFONTERRATrading Halt***DDH9:09amPUA9:25amPEAKMINLTDCU2 acquisition consolidates emerging copper province***DRR8:27amBNZ9:22amBENZMININGEM EXTEND MINERALISED TRENDS CONFIRMED BY VISIBLE GOLD***EMD9:20amNXS9:22amNEXTSCIENC2021 AGM Presentation***ERM8:23amEMD9:20amEMYRIALEmyria and MMA launch MDMA-assisted therapy program for PTSD***FCL8:22amNXS9:19amNEXTSCIENC2021 AGM Chair & Managing Director Addresses***FFX8:23amAHI9:12amADVANCEDHIAHI CompleteScan pilot to commence with Discovery Vitality***FFX8:23amTMT9:11amTECHMETALSTMT - Investor Presentation May 2021***FSF9:27amHLS9:10amHEALIUSMacquarie conference and trading update***GBR9:40amDDH9:09amDDH DRILLDDH1 Investor Presentation to Macquarie Conference***GOO8:20amMOB9:08amMOBILICOMOne of Israel's largest investors takes strategic stake MOB***HAS8:39amKKO9:04amKINETIKOTrading Halt***HLS9:10amNVA9:02amNOVA MINPositive Metallurgical Results Further Defines Flowsheet***IEC9:37amSCI9:00amSILVERCITYOver 40kms of potential gold bearing structures identified***IKE7:30amVKA8:58amVIKINGMINEVIKING PHASE 1 DRILLING INVESTOR UPDATE PRESENTATION***IPL8:25amAUZ8:55amAUST MINESDrill program commences at Broken Hill Project***IPT9:50amCSS8:55amCLEAN SEASSuspension from Official Quotation***IXR9:29amVKA8:54amVIKINGMINEVKA COMPLETES FIRST HIT PHASE 1 DRLLING & COMMENCES PHASE 2***KKO9:04amKLA8:54amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Announces Drill Results at Detour Lake***KLA8:54amLOM8:41amLUCAPAMothae Diamonds Sell for A$2.0 Million***LOM8:41amHAS8:39amHASTTECHMeasured and Indicated Mineral Resource Tonnes Up by 54%***MME8:21amRGL8:39amRIVERSGOLDDrilling at Queen Lapage confirms seismic interpretation***MOB9:08amSTK8:34amSTRICKLANDSTK Consolidates Advanced Horse Well Gold Project***NCK8:30amSTK8:33amSTRICKLANDLodgement of Second Supplementary Offer Document***NSB8:21amNCK8:30amNICK SCALIMacquarie Conference Investor Presentation***NVA9:02amPLT8:29amPLENTI GRPPlenti doubles warehouse funding facility***NWC9:36amDRR8:27amDETERRA REMacquarie Australia Conference - May 2021***NXS9:22amPBH8:26amPOINTSBETPointsBet Launches iGaming in Michigan***NXS9:19amIPL8:25amINCITEC PVIPL and Perdaman - Urea Offtake Agreement***NYR8:21amCEL8:23amCHAL EXPExceptional Drilling Results Extend Hualilan Mineralisation***OXX9:49amRZI8:23amRAIZINVESTApril 2021 - Key Metrics***PBH8:26amERM8:23amEMMERSONRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up Investor Presentation***PEX9:46amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHMorila Life of Mine Investor presentation***PKO8:23amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHLife of Mine Plan for the Morila Gold Mine***PLT8:29amPKO8:23amPEAKO LTDExtensive Base and Precious Metal-rich Quartz Vein Systems***PUA9:55amFCL8:22amFINEOSFINEOS Acquires Spraoi***PUA9:25amBTR8:22amBRIGHTSTA$5.5M to Refurbish Brightstar Gold Mill***RAC9:57amAMC8:22amAMCOR PLCDividend/Distribution - AMC***RGL8:39amAMC8:22amAMCOR PLCForm 8-K - Q3 21 Results***RMC9:36amNYR8:21amNYRADANYR Announces New Potent Cholesterol-Lowering Candidates***RZI8:23amBBX8:21amBBXMINERALCorporate Presentation - May 2021***SCI9:00amMME8:21amMONEYMEMoneyMe Trading Update - Accelerated Growth***SRN9:42amNSB8:21amNEUROSCIENUpdate on Pivotal Ocular Safety Studies***STK8:34amGOO8:20amGOOROOAppendix 4D & Half Yearly Report***STK8:33amANZ7:40amANZ BANKANZ 1H 2021 Results Presentation & Investor Discussion Pack***TMT9:11amANZ7:39amANZ BANKNews Release - ANZ 2021 Half Year Result & Proposed Dividend***VKA8:58amANZ7:31amANZ BANKANZ Half Year Results, Dividend Announcement & Appendix 4D***VKA8:54amIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE extends contract with large US electric utility***YRL9:47am


----------



## barney (5 May 2021)

*9.57am -7.30pm Wednesday 5th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSLK7:30pmSEALINKPresentation Macquarie Conference***ALC12:32pmSLK7:24pmSEALINKAcquisition Presentation***AP22:04pmSLK7:22pmSEALINKAcquisition Announcement***APA1:54pmRDA7:05pmSERI10-02Suspension from Official Quotation***AQI10:55amGUD5:54pmG.U.D.Macquarie Australia Conference Presentation***BSM10:16amPOW5:09pmPROTEANPreliminary Exploration for Gwesan Vanadium Deposit***BTR12:06pmPCI5:02pmPERPCREDITUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - PCI***CG110:14amNCM4:48pmNEWCRESTSenior Management Announcement - Finance Director & CFO***CG110:14amIAP4:12pmIRONGATEGPInvestor Presentation - FY21 results***CRL10:14amIAP4:05pmIRONGATEGPAppendix 4E***CRN11:36amPEX4:04pmPEEL MNGRetraction of Investor Presentation Slide***DDR12:32pmSDI3:27pmSDITrading Update***DYL12:55pmPEX3:12pmPEEL MNGPause in Trading***EOF10:03amLIO2:35pmLION ENETrading Halt***GUD5:54pmPOD2:22pmPODIUMHigh grade and value Rhodium and Iridium (amendment)***IAP4:12pmPOD2:06pmPODIUMHigh grade and value Rhodium and Iridium intersected in Park***IAP4:05pmAP22:04pmAPTPIPELINAPA Announces expansion of ECG & new ORG GTA***IDA10:07amIVT2:03pmINVENTISUpdated Appendix 4C***IVT2:03pmAPA1:54pmAPA GROUPAPA announces expansion of ECG & new ORG GTA***LIO2:35pmLIO1:30pmLION ENEPause in Trading***LIO1:30pmPOD1:27pmPODIUMHigh Grade PGM***NCM4:48pmOVN12:59pmOVENTUSTrading Halt***NEA11:26amDYL12:55pmD YELLOWPositive Resource-Upgrade Drilling Results for DFS***NEA11:11amOVN12:50pmOVENTUSPause in Trading***OAU9:58amALC12:32pmALCIDIONShare Purchase Plan closes strongly oversubscribed***OVN12:59pmDDR12:32pmDICKERDATAQ121 Market Update***OVN12:50pmBTR12:06pmBRIGHTSTARIU Sydney Resources Round-Up Presentation***PCI5:02pmCRN11:36amCORONADOPricing of Notes***PEX4:04pmPUA11:28amPEAKMINLTDCU2 acquisition - amended announcement***PEX3:12pmNEA11:26amNEARMAPTrading Halt***POD2:22pmSKS11:22amSKS TECHAcquisition Completion Apec Technologies***POD2:06pmNEA11:11amNEARMAPPause in trading***POD1:27pmAQI10:55amALICANTORIU Sydney Resources Round-up Presentation***POW5:09pmBSM10:16amBASSMETALSExploration Update***PUA11:28amCG110:14amCARBONXTProposed issue of Securities - CG1***RAC9:58amCG110:14amCARBONXTCarbonxt raises $2.1m for pellet plant expansion***RAC9:57amCRL10:14amCOMETCRL Investor Presentation - RIU Sydney Resources Round-up***RDA7:05pmIDA10:07amINDIANARESSigning of Native Title Mining Agreement***SDI3:27pmEOF10:03amECOFIBREInvestor Update***SKS11:22amRAC9:58amRACEONCOProspectus***SLK7:30pmOAU9:58amORAGOLDA Step Closer to Resource Definition at Lydia Gold Prospect***SLK7:24pmRAC9:57amRACEONCORace investor briefing & updated presentation***SLK7:22pm


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.04am Thursday 6th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMGU10:04amMAG MININGSuspension from Official Quotation***ABY8:42amMAI9:58amMAINSTREAMSS&C exercises matching right***ADV9:36amMXC9:57amMGC PHARMAPause in Trading***AIS9:55amMDR9:57amMEDADVISORMDR raises $5.25m, signs terms sheet for funding facility***ALY8:19amSHO9:57amSPORTSHPause in Trading***AOU9:11amCRN9:55amCORONADOReinstatement to Official Quotation***ARC9:28amCRN9:55amCORONADOCompletion Institutional Entitlement Offer***ASB9:52amAIS9:55amAERISRESINVESTOR PRESENTATION MAY 2021 - RIU CONFERENCE***BDC8:23amNMT9:54amNEOMETALSTrading Halt***BIL8:21amLBY9:53amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy delivers record 'Mania' sales in April***BOL9:41amASB9:52amAUSTAL LTDPause in Trading***BOQ8:23amSHN9:51amSUNSHGOLDRIU Resources Round-up Sydney Presentation***BSX9:22amKTA9:50amKRAKATOAStage 1 Drilling Program Complete at Rand Gold Project***CGS8:22amNVU9:47amNANOVEUNanoveu to Pursue US Sales with EPA Approval***CRN9:55amKOV9:46amKORVESTProfit Guidance***CRN9:55amSPL9:46amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE launches in Europe***CTM9:32amSIQ9:45amSMARTGROUPMacquarie Australia Conference and 2021 business update***CVV8:27amBOL9:41amBOOMMajor smelter project award***CWY8:00amTSL9:38amTITANSANDSMannar Island Tenure & Covid-19 Updates***E258:20amNAE9:37amNEW AGEAeromagnetics Highlight Additional Targets Pilbara W.A.***ECX8:40amHYM9:36amHYPERIONTitan Project Update***ECX8:39amADV9:36amARDIDENArdiden Agrees Option to Sell 80% of Lithium Portfolio***ECX8:37amCTM9:32amCENTAURUSPalladium Potential at Jaguar's Filhote Prospect***ECX8:35amNEA9:31amNEARMAPNearmap made aware of complaint in US District Court (Utah)***EHL8:20amRHY9:29amRHYTHM BIORhythm Betters ColoSTAT Results***EMH8:53amARC9:28amAUST RURALTrading Halt***ESR8:26amWCN9:24amWHITECLIFFDepth Extension Confirmed at the Reedy South Gold Project***FSF8:53amBSX9:22amBLACKSTONEProspectus - Codrus Minerals Limited***FYI8:21amHGO9:17amHILLGROVEHillgrove Hits 170m of Copper Mineralisation at Kanmantoo***HGO9:17amWKT9:12amWALKABOUTSuspension from Official Quotation***HT18:24amSTM9:11amSUN METALSEl Palmar copper gold porphyry - compelling drill target***HT18:24amAOU9:11amAUROCH MINDRILLING OF HIGH-PRIORITY EM TARGET COMMENCES AT NEPEAN***HT18:23amMBH9:09amMAGGIEBEERStrong Growth & Additional Ranging & New Business***HT18:23amROG9:08amRED SKYROG identifies additional net pay of 37 metres at Killanoola***HYM9:36amTIE8:55amTIETTOAPG Infill Drilling On Track To Grow Open Pit Gold Resources***ICG8:19amFSF8:53amFONTERRAFonterra starts consultation on capital structure options***KOV9:46amEMH8:53amEUROMETALSEIA SUBMITTED MEASURED RESOURCE DRILLING UPDATE***KP28:22amLSA8:52amLACHLANKoojan Au-Cu-Ni-PGE JV Project returns anomalous PGE & Au***KTA9:50amLTR8:44amLIONTOWNHigh-order PGE and gold results at the Koojan JV Project, WA***LBY9:53amMEG8:44amMEGADOHigh-Grade Gold in Trenches at Babicho Gold Project***LIT8:20amABY8:42amADOREBEAUTTrading Update***LSA8:52amECX8:40amECLIPX1H21 Results - Media Release***LTR8:44amECX8:39amECLIPX1H21 Results - Presentation***M2R8:20amECX8:37amECLIPXAppendix 3C***MAI9:58amECX8:35amECLIPXAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial Report***MBH9:09amZLD8:34amZELIRATHERZeliras HOPE Range of Products Launches in Washington DC***MDR9:57amCVV8:27amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Deposit East Limb***MEG8:44amESR8:26amESTRELLA RGold Update at Carr Boyd***MGU10:04amSGR8:25amSTAR ENT2H FY2021 Trading Update & Macquarie Conference Presentation***MXC9:57amNYR8:24amNYRADANyrada Receives A$1.0M R&D Tax Incentive Rebate***NAB8:00amTYR8:24amTYRO PAYPresentation at Macquarie Australia Conference 2021***NAB8:00amVRC8:24amVOLTDue Diligence Nearing Completion for Graphite Acquisition***NAB8:00amHT18:24amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM Presentation***NAE9:37amHT18:24amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM Chairman Address***NEA9:31amHT18:23amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM CEO Address***NMT9:54amBDC8:23amBARDOCGOLDHigh grade intercepts confirm growth potential at Aphrodite***NVU9:47amHT18:23amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM Market Update***NYR8:24amSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber Carbon & Economic Impact***PDI8:22amBOQ8:23amBANK QLDMacquarie Australia Investor Conference Presentation***PXX8:22amSXL8:23amSTHNXMEDIAInvestor presentation and trading update***RHY9:29amCGS8:22amCOGSTATEInvestor Presentation***ROG9:08amKP28:22amKOREResults of GM and Issue of Shares***RRL8:18amPDI8:22amPREDICTIVENE BANKAN CENTRAL GOLD ZONE EXTENDING TO SOUTH AT DEPTH***SGR8:25amPXX8:22amPOLARXExploration Update***SHN9:51amVRS8:21amVERISVeris Ltd Q3 FY2021 Update***SHO9:57amFYI8:21amFYI RESFYI & Alcoa Enter 90 Day Exclusive Period for JV Discussions***SIQ9:45amWMX8:21amWILUNAExploration and Resource Drilling Update***SOR8:20amBIL8:21amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SPL9:46amM2R8:20amMIRAMARGidji JV Project Exploration Update***STM9:11amE258:20amELEMENT25Utilisation & Termination of Controlled Placement Agreement***STX8:23amLIT8:20amLITHIUMAUSBSC provides details of its battery collection network***SXL8:23amSOR8:20amSTRAT ELESOR Robotic Security Vehicle Achieves Site Acceptance***TIE8:55amEHL8:20amEMECO HLDGBoard approves capital management policy***TLM8:19amALY8:19amALCHEMYRESKaronie Exploration Update***TSL9:38amICG8:19amINCA MINLSDrill Program Update - Riqueza***TYR8:24amTLM8:19amTALISMANMajor New Gold Targets Identified at Lachlan Project***VRC8:24amRRL8:18amREGISAcquisition 30% Tropicana-All Conditions Precedent Satisfied***VRS8:21amNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2021 Half Year Investor Presentation***WCN9:24amNAB8:00amNAT. BANKAppendix 4D***WKT9:12amCWY8:00amCLEANAWAYPresentation to Macquarie Australia Conference 2021***WMX8:21amNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2021 Half Year Results Summary***ZEL7:31amZEL7:31amZ ENERGYZ Energy (ZEL) FY21 Results Presentation***ZEL7:30amZEL7:30amZ ENERGYZ Energy (ZEL) FY21 Results news release***ZLD8:34am


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

*10.04am to 4.25pm Thursday 6th May.*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeFCL4:25pmFINEOSFCL Presentation to Macquarie Conference***2BE3:37pmIFL4:14pmIOOFIOOF update on acquisition of MLC***AHI12:18pmAMA4:13pmAMA GROUPFederal Court Proceedings filed against former CEO***AMA4:13pm2BE3:37pmTUBIAppointment of Directors and End of Voluntary Administration***APX2:01pmMOC2:20pmMORTCHOICECourt approves convening of Scheme Meeting***APX1:21pmAPX2:01pmAPPENResponse to ASX Price Query***ASB10:42amCSL1:58pmCSLUpdate on CSL Agreement with uniQure***BYH12:30pmAPX1:21pmAPPENPause in Trading***CSL1:58pmVMS12:38pmVENTUREMINRIU Sydney Resources Roundup Presentation - May 2021***CSS10:24amBYH12:30pmBRYAH RESHigh-Grade Manganese in Core Scans***CSS10:23amAHI12:18pmADVANCEDHICleansing Prospectus***CSS10:22amINR12:16pmIONEERRIU Resources Round-up Conference Presentation***CXU10:18amOMH11:42amOM HLDNGSAGM Investor Presentation***DRE11:37amIFL11:41amIOOFMLC FY21 half year financial results***FCL4:25pmDRE11:37amDREDNOUGHTRIU Resources Round-up Sydney Presentation***IFL4:14pmMXC11:28amMGC PHARMATrading Halt***IFL11:41amMGU11:13amMAG MININGSuspension from Official Quotation Request***INR12:16pmASB10:42amAUSTAL LTDUpdate on Interest in Philippines Shipbuilding Facility***LSR10:12amSHO10:27amSPORTSHTrading Halt***MGU11:13amRNT10:24amRENTDOTCOMRentPay Platform Launched to Public***MOC2:20pmCSS10:24amCLEAN SEASReinstatement to Official Quotation***MXC11:28amCSS10:23amCLEAN SEASInvestor Presentation***OMH11:42amCSS10:22amCLEAN SEASCSS successfully completes $25million placement***RNT10:24amCXU10:18amCAULDRONConcrete enters Concrete Batching Plant Lease in Onslow***SHO10:27amLSR10:12amLODESTARDrilling to Target High Priority EM Conductor at Nepean***VMS12:38pm


----------



## barney (7 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.05am Friday 7th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMGU10:05amMAG MININGMagnum Successfully Raises $6M***ABR8:33amMFG10:02amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - April 2021***ADI9:42amDCL9:58amDOMACOMPause in Trading***AGE9:32amNAE9:52amNEW AGETrading Halt***AMC8:22amKKO9:51amKINETIKOKinetiko Acquires 100% of South African Gas Project***ARU8:25amVEN9:51amVINENERGYOperations Update***BAS9:32amNMT9:49amNEOMETALSLithium Battery Recycling - Outstanding Cost Estimates***BGP7:30amIMM9:49amIMMUTEPOperational Update***BPM8:21amADI9:42amAPNINDREITMarket update - valuations***CAE8:28amCNB9:42amCARNABYRESNil Desperandum Strong IP Conductors***CE18:26amQFE9:41amQUICKFEEStrong pickup in Australian lending, record US PayNow month***CEL8:58amVTH9:41amVITALHARVMAFM exercises call option***CEN7:30amEFE9:39amE IRONInvestor Presentation***CNB9:42amEXR9:38amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***DCL9:58amHHI9:35amH HOUSETrading Halt***EFE9:39amRGS9:33amRegeneus Announces Institutional Placement***EXR9:38amBAS9:32amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - April 2021***FSF8:49amAGE9:32amAirborne electromagnetic survey commences at Big Lake***GMG8:25amLIO9:28amLION ENEResponse to ASX Query Letter***HGO8:24amLIO9:27amLION ENEAdditional Information Green Hydrogen Strategy***HHI9:35amMGT9:22amMAGNETITECommitments to raise $7 Million***ICR8:24amMAY9:11amMELBANAFunds received from sale of permits***IMM9:49amVIC9:06amVIC MINESTrading Halt***IPH8:56amOVN9:02amOVENTUSSuspension from Official Quotation***KKO9:51amNOX8:59amNOXOPHARMVeyonda FDA Approved Trial to Commence***LIO9:28amCEL8:58amCHAL EXPTrading Halt***LIO9:27amIPH8:56amIPHLIMITEDChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3D***MAY9:11amFSF8:49amFONTERRATrading Resumes***MFG10:02amWCN8:42amWHITECLIFFOver an Ounce of Gold from Rock Chip Samples at Cracker Jack***MGT9:22amMQG8:36amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY21 Management Discussion and Analysis***MGU10:05amABR8:33amAMERPACBOABR Executes LOI with Compass Minerals for SOP Sales***MOC8:27amPLY8:32amPLAYSIDEPlaySide and Paramount Sign License for The GodFather***MOC8:27amMQG8:30amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY21 Presentation***MQG8:36amUCW8:29amUCW LTDExtension of Offer Period***MQG8:30amMQG8:28amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY21 Media Release***MQG8:28amCAE8:28amCANNINDAHCAE Hits High Grade Au in Piccadilly Trenching***MQG8:28amMQG8:28amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group Appendix 4E March 2021***NAE9:52amMOC8:27amMORTCHOICEASIC registration of Scheme Booklet***NMT9:49amMOC8:27amMORTCHOICEMortgage Choice Scheme Booklet***NOX8:59amRZI8:26amRAIZINVESTRaiz Invest Limited - Share Purchase Plan (SPP)***NWS8:24amRDN8:26amRAIDEN RESField programs commence at Mt Sholl and Boodalyerrie***OVN9:02amCE18:26amCALIMAProduction increased to 2,818 boe/d***PAN8:24amSSR8:25amSSR MININGDividend/Distribution - SSR***PLY8:32amARU8:25amARAFURASenior debt process update***QFE9:41amGMG8:25amGOOD GROUPQ3 FY21 Operational Update***RDN8:26amTMG8:25amTRIGG MINInvestor Presentation Webinar***REA7:47amHGO8:24amHILLGROVEMD Presentation to AGM***RGS9:33amNWS8:24amNEWS CORPFY2021 Third Quarter Earnings Release***RZI8:26amPAN8:24amPANORAMICPayment for Thunder Bay North Received***SSR8:25amICR8:24amINTELICAREInvestor Presentation***SSR8:23amSSR8:23amSSR MININGQ1 2021 Management Discussion and Analysis***SSR8:23amSSR8:23amSSR MININGQ1 2021 Financial Statements***SSR8:22amAMC8:22amAMCOR PLC10-Q - 3Q21 results***TMG8:25amSSR8:22amSSR MININGReports First Quarter 2021 Results***TRT8:20amBPM8:21amBPM MIN200 Metre-Long Nickel Anomaly Identified from Nepean AC***UCW8:29amTRT8:20amTODDRIVERBerkshire Valley Ni-Cu-PGE Project - Drilling Update***VEN9:51amREA7:47amREA GROUPREA Group Q3 FY21 financial information released***VIC9:06amBGP7:30amBRISCOE1st Quarter Sales to 2 May 2021***VTH9:41amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENApril 2021 Operating Report***WCN8:42am


----------



## barney (7 May 2021)

*10.05a, till the Close Friday 7th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeTSI2:15pmTOPSHELFMarch 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 4C Supplement***AIQ11:38amRDF2:04pmREDFLEXUpdate on GAC Approval and Revised Scheme Timetable***AQZ12:06pmEHE1:56pmESTIA HLTHFederal Court Approval of Class Action Settlement***CRO11:16amVPR12:22pmVOLT POWERAGM Presentation to Shareholders***DCL10:57amAQZ12:06pmAAVIATIONQantas exercises options for 5 additional aircraft***DET10:15amAIQ11:38amA INV TRSTInvestment Portfolio Update - Warana***EHE1:56pmQGL11:16amQNTMGRPHTECorporate Update Uley 2 Extension Drilling Program***IVT11:06amCRO11:16amCIRRALTOProspectus***IVT10:40amIVT11:06amINVENTISTrading Halt***MAT10:43amMKL11:00amMIGHTYKINGPeter Rabbit Run! Available Worldwide on iOS and Android***MGU10:06amDCL10:57amDOMACOMTrading Halt***MKL11:00amMAT10:43amMATSA RESSoil Sampling Defines New Targets at Devon***MKL10:24amIVT10:40amINVENTISPause in Trading***QGL11:16amMKL10:24amMIGHTYKINGFederal Government Tax Offset***RDF2:04pmDET10:15amDEALTGROUPCapital Raising Update***TSI2:15pmMGU10:06amMAG MININGReinstatement to Official Quotation***VPR12:22pm


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.51am Monday 10th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePRS9:51amPROSPECHZemplin Prospect Drilling Returns 488 G/T Silver***1ST8:41amOKR9:50amOKAPI RESPause in Trading***A2M7:30amGLL9:50amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot Operations Update***A2M7:30amDEG9:50amDEGREYHigh gold recoveries achieved at Aquila***ABR9:43amZEU9:49amZEUSRESOURQuarterly Cashflow Report - Correction***AGE8:26amIVR9:46amINVESTIGATRegional Silver Potential Confirmed at Paris***AMP8:37amCR99:45amCORELLARESTampu Resource and Metallurgical Drilling Underway***APZ9:12amKWR9:43amKINGWESTExtensional drilling success at Menzies***ARV9:40amABR9:43amAMERPACBOABR Defers Phase 1A of Fort Cady Mine to enhance US Listing***AXE9:15amMAI9:42amMAINSTREAMApex revised offer confirmed as superior***BAR8:53amTYR9:40amTYRO PAYTyro to Acquire Health Fintech - Medipass***BDA9:21amARV9:40amARTEMISTrading Halt***BLZ9:36amDW89:39amDIGITALWINCompany Update***BRK8:24amBLZ9:36amBLAZE INTTrading Halt***CCZ8:19amCIP9:33amCEN I REITCIP Extends Woolworths Lease at Warnervale DC***CFO9:28amWGN9:31amWAGNERSWagners Secures Renewal of Haulage Contract with Glencore***CIP9:33amRDN9:31amRAIDEN RESSignificant gold and silver results from surface sampling***CR99:45amDXN9:30amDXNLIMITEDDXN signs two contracts for builds worth $1 million***CRL9:03amCFO9:28amCFOAMTrading Halt***CWN8:14amDEL9:26amDELOREANCPDEL Acquires 100% of Renewable Gas-to-Mains Project***CWN8:07amOBL9:25amOMNIBRIDGEBrisbane Floods Class Action - Update***CWN8:03amPIA9:24amPENGANA INAppointment of Harding Loevner Investment Team***CWY8:30amTMG9:23amTRIGG MINTrading Halt***DEG9:50amBDA9:21amBOD AUSTHighest ever monthly sales of medicinal cannabis products***DEL9:26amSF19:19amSTEMIFYSupplementary Prospectus***DW89:39amTMZ9:16amTHOMSONRESTrading Halt***DXN9:30amAXE9:15amARCHER MATQubit control progress with advanced device modelling***EN18:35amAPZ9:12amASPENAcquisition- Lewis Fields Retirement Village, Strathalbyn SA***GLL9:50amTYR9:09amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 60 - Week Ended 7 May 2021***HGH7:42amMRQ9:08amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Koko Massava Aircore Infill Drilling Results***HRL8:25amSTX9:07amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***IPL8:53amCRL9:03amCOMETDrilling Permit for Santa Teresa Gold Project Received***IVR9:46amSTX8:59amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***KRM8:18amXTC8:55amXANTIPPESouthern Cross Exploration Licences Granted***KWR9:43amBAR8:53amBARRA RESAppointment of Managing Director/CEO***MAI9:42amIPL8:53amINCITEC PVWaggaman Ammonia Plant Update***MRQ9:08amNVX8:53amNOVONIXNOVONIX SEEKS NASDAQ LISTING***NUH8:19amRMX8:44amREDMOUNTKoonenberry Exploration Update***NVX8:53amREA8:44amREA GROUPForm 10-Q filed by News Corp with SEC***NWS8:16am1ST8:41am1ST GROUP1st Group completes strategic review, with roadmap to FY22***OBL9:25amAMP8:37amAMPAMP to commence on-market buy-back***OKR9:50amEN18:35amENGAGE BDREN1 Welcomes World's 3rd Largest Publisher Marketplace***PBH8:24amWOW8:32amWOOLWORTHSDemerger of Endeavour Group - Independent Expert Report***PDL8:25amCWY8:30amCLEANAWAYCEO Appointment Mark Schubert***PDL8:09amPEC8:28amPERPET RESMOU Signed for Silica Sands Offtake***PDL7:59amWOW8:28amWOOLWORTHSDemerger of Endeavour Group - Briefing Presentation***PDL7:58amWOW8:27amWOOLWORTHSDemerger of Endeavour Group - Demerger Booklet***PDL7:58amAGE8:26amAlligator partners with Global Uranium Group Traxys***PDL7:58amWOW8:25amWOOLWORTHSDemerger of Endeavour Group***PDL7:37amPDL8:25amPENDAL2021 Interim Profit Announcement- Shareholder Update***PEC8:28amHRL8:25amHRLHOLDINGQ3 Trading Update***PIA9:24amPBH8:24amPOINTSBETPointsBet Acquires Premier Turf Club***PNR8:22amBRK8:24amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Report***PRS9:51amPNR8:22amPANTORODeep drilling at Scotia confirms high grade mineralisation***RDF8:20amSHE8:21amSTONEHORSEJewell Well Operations Update***RDN9:31amTLX8:21amTELIXPHARMPhase III Prostate Cancer Therapy Clinical Trial Commences***REA8:44amRLT8:21amRENERGENUpdate on R2D2 drilling - gas odour detected***RLT8:21amRDF8:20amREDFLEXChair's Scheme Meeting Address***RMX8:44amTAM8:20amTANAMIRestructure of JV Tanami Gold and Northern Star***RRL8:17amNUH8:19amNUHEARANuheara Commences Shipping HP Elite Wireless Earbuds***SF19:19amCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOUpdate from Castillo Copper's Managing Director Simon Paull***SGR8:14amKRM8:18amKINGSROSETalang Santo Drill Results - 5.8m at 13.6g/t Au & 64.2g/t Ag***SHE8:21amRRL8:17amREGISCompletion of Retail Entitlement Offer***SKC7:31amNWS8:16amNEWS CORPSEC Form 10-Q***SKC7:31amSGR8:14amSTAR ENTNon-Binding Indicative Proposal to merge with Crown***STX9:07amCWN8:14amCROWNMerger proposal from The Star Entertainment Group***STX8:59amPDL8:09amPENDALAcquisition of TSW - Investor Presentation***TAM8:20amCWN8:07amCROWNRevised Blackstone acquisition proposal***TLX8:21amCWN8:03amCROWNAppointment of Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director***TMG9:23amPDL7:59amPENDALAcquisition of TSW - ASX Announcement***TMZ9:16amPDL7:58amPENDAL2021 Interim Profit Announcement- Analyst Presentation***TYR9:40amPDL7:58amPENDAL2021 Interim Profit Announcement- ASX Announcement***TYR9:09amPDL7:58amPENDAL2021 Interim Profit Announcement Appendix 4D Interim Report***WGN9:31amHGH7:42amHEARTLANDHeartland Group Guidance Update***WOW8:32amPDL7:37amPENDALTrading Halt***WOW8:28amSKC7:31amSKYCITYFIXED RATE BOND OFFER UPDATED INDICATIVE TERMS SHEET***WOW8:27amSKC7:31amSKYCITYFIXED RATE BOND OFFER INDICATIVE ISSUE MARGIN***WOW8:25amA2M7:30amA2 MILKTrading update and revised FY21 outlook***XTC8:55amA2M7:30amA2 MILKOrganisational Announcement***ZEU9:49am


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

*9.51am till 4.18pm Monday*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeVTH3:39pmVITALHARVPause in Trading***ADR1:07pmPLS3:34pmPILBARAMINExceptional drilling results adjacent to former boundary***AGG3:26pmAGG3:26pmANGLOGOLDMarch quarter 2021 report news release***AGG3:22pmAGG3:22pmANGLOGOLDMarch quarter 2021 report***AIR10:33amCAP2:18pmCARPENTARITrading Halt***ARC9:58amCAP2:05pmCARPENTARIPause in Trading***AVZ10:02amTUL1:11pmTULLARESHIGH GRADE MINERALISATION AT SCOTIA MINING CENTRE***CAP2:18pmADR1:07pmADHERIUMAdherium Directors' Statement re Takeover***CAP2:05pmSF112:15pmSTEMIFYCorrected - Supplementary Prospectus***E2M9:59amFDM11:49amFREEDOMOILFourth Quarter Activities Report 2020***FDM11:49amFDM11:49amFREEDOMOILThird Quarter Activities Report 2020***FDM11:49amRDH11:47amREDH EDUICT: Extension of offer period***FDM11:28amFDM11:28amFREEDOMOILSecond Quarter Activities Report 2020***IVT10:01amOVN11:23amOVENTUSReinstatement to Official Quotation***MAT10:41amRDF11:16amREDFLEXResults of the Scheme Meeting***OKR9:56amMAT10:41amMATSA RESRC Drilling Commences at Devon, Lake Carey Gold Project***OVN11:23amAIR10:33amASTIVITAProfitability Improves for AIR Bathrooms and Kitchens***OVN10:25amOVN10:25amOVENTUSProspectus***OVN10:24amOVN10:24amOVENTUS$5m Placement and launches underwritten $5m Entitlement Offe***PGC9:56amPTX10:21amPRESCIENTPTX signs CAR-T agreement with Peter MacCallum***PLS3:34pmAVZ10:02amAVZ MINSDRC Government approves draft Ministerial Decree with AVZ***PTX10:21amIVT10:01amINVENTISRights Issue - Announcement***RDF11:16amE2M9:59amE2METALSEmilia scout drilling returns high-grade silver***RDH11:47amARC9:58amAUST RURALEntitlement Offer to raise approximately $3.127M***REX9:57amREX9:57amREG EX HLDRex Provides Interim Guidance***SF112:15pmPGC9:56amPARAGONCompany Update - New Banking Facility & Q3 Update***TUL1:11pmOKR9:56amOKAPI RESTrading Halt***VTH3:39pm


----------



## explod (10 May 2021)

Top thread Barney, good work


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

explod said:


> Top thread Barney, good work




Thanks M8.  Just a small contribution on my part but hopefully its useful to other punters/ASF 

Skate helped me sort out the Excel editing early on which was much appreciated


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.58am Tuesday 11th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeDCL9:58amDOMACOMVoluntary Suspension***14D9:29amGDF9:56amGARDAPRGRP21% INCREASE IN NTA***1AG9:20amAQR9:54amAPNCONREITAnnounced acquisition of APN Property Group by Dexus***ADI9:54amADI9:54amAPNINDREITAnnounced acquisition of APN Property Group by Dexus***AFR8:57amILU9:53amILUKA RESEneabba Rare Earths Refinery & Letter from Australian Govt***AGR9:15amKPO9:52amKALINAKalina Receives Crown Lease for 64MV Primary Site in Alberta***AJQ8:43amDXS9:51amDEXUSAcquisition of APN to further strengthen Funds business***AL88:20amDDR9:50amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDR***AMN8:42amAPD9:49amAPN PROPRecommended acquisition of APN Property Group by Dexus***APD9:49amPNM9:47amPACIFICNMLMarket Update - SI Nickel Projects***AQD8:53amEMD9:45amEMYRIALTrading Halt***AQR9:54amCRL9:42amCOMETAcquisition Completion of NT Copper Projects***AQR8:20amQML9:42amQMINESQMines Lists on the Frankfurt Exchange***ARU8:16amQXR9:39amQXRESOURCETrading Halt***AZI8:17amCEL9:38amCHAL EXPEquity Capital Raising Presentation***BLD8:44amCEL9:37amCHAL EXPIncreased Ground Position at Hualilan and $42.1M Placement***BNR9:22amBYE9:34amBYRON ENERFunding, 2021 Drilling Program and Production Update***BYE9:34amNET9:33amNETLINKZTrading Halt***CAY7:31amVIC9:30amVIC MINESSubstantial Copper Results from Defined Gold Trends***CEL9:38am14D9:29am1414DEGREECrown Sponsorship Extended on Aurora Project***CEL9:37amHMD9:25amHERAMEDTrading Halt***CIP8:39amTIE9:24amTIETTOTietto Hits 5m @ 109g/t Au incl. 1m @ 532g/t Au at AG South***CRL9:42amHHI9:23amH HOUSEHHI to Acquire German Medicinal Cannabis Company, CanPharma***CRN8:39amTMG9:23amTRIGG MINOutstanding Maiden Inferred Resource for Lake Throssell***CRN8:20amBNR9:22amBULLETINGeko Gold Mine Royalty - March Quarter***CXL8:20amJDR9:22amJADAR RESJadar enters Collaboration Agreement with European Lithium***DCL9:58amKNM9:21amKNEOMEDIAFurther US$3m Connect ALL kids Deployment Confirmed***DCN9:10am1AG9:20amALTERRATrading Halt***DDR9:50amTMZ9:18amTHOMSONRESBygoo & Wilgaroon Tin Projects Drilling Update***DRE8:16amAGR9:15amAGUIA RESFurther Exceptional Agronomic Test Results from TEPP on Rice***DXS9:51amHLX9:15amHELIXTrading Halt***EMD9:45amVG89:14amVGI ASIANDividend Yield Target and Portfolio Performance***EMN8:17amHFR9:12amHIGHFIELDMuga Project Permitting Update***EUR8:16amDCN9:10amDACIANGOLDGreater Westralia Mining Area - Mineral Resource Update***FID8:38amVG19:10amVGI GLOBALDividend Yield Target and Portfolio Performance***GDF9:56amNAE9:09amNEW AGERaises $3.6m to advance existing Pilbara & NZ gold projects***HFR9:12amTAR9:08amTARUGAMINExercise of Option over Strikeline Resources***HHI9:23amMGU9:02amMAG MININGMagnum to fast track Iron Ore shipments***HLX9:15amPDL8:59amPENDALCompletion of Placement***HMD9:25amAFR8:57amAFRICAN ENCopper and Gold Licences Granted in Western Australia***ICE8:20amIHL8:56amINHEALTHIHL-42X OSA Update***IHL8:56amNKL8:54amNICKELXLTDNickelX Commences Exploration***ILU9:53amAQD8:53amAUSQUESTBalladonia Aircore Drilling Commences***JDR9:22amBLD8:44amBORAL LTDBoral recommends shareholders reject the $6.50 SGH offer***KNM9:21amAJQ8:43amARMOURNorthern Territory Work Program Update***KPO9:52amAMN8:42amAGRIMINIndependent Technical Review Completed***LCL8:15amCRN8:39amCORONADORetail Entitlement Offer Booklet***LOM8:33amCIP8:39amCEN I REITSydney Asset Tour Presentation***LPI8:19amFID8:38amFIDUCIANGPFiducian helps planner relocate to SA with $41M FUA***M2R8:19amLOM8:33amLUCAPALulo Diamonds Sell for A$6.3 Million***MGU9:02amNWM8:31amNORWESTMINHigh grade lode identified at Bulgera Project***MOH8:18amSVM8:30amSOVEREIGNDrilling Increases Rutile Envelope at Kasiya by 35%***MVL8:17amSRL8:29amSUNRISENematiQ Acquisition***NAE9:09amUCW8:22amUCW LTDMarket Update***NET9:33amPVL8:21amPOWERHOUSEEstablishment & Planned Launch of PVL's First Managed Fund***NKL8:54amPLS8:21amPILBARAMINCorporate Presentation Investor Strategy and Outlook Forum***NWM8:31amPLS8:21amPILBARAMINMidstream Scoping Study with Calix***PDL8:59amRDM8:21amRED METALThree Ways GEM Validates Strong Conductors for Drilling***PLS8:21amICE8:20amICETANALIMCustomer renewal and SaaS transition***PLS8:21amAQR8:20amAPNCONREITProperty portfolio acquisition***PNM9:47amCRN8:20amCORONADOForm 10-Q Quarterly Report As Filed***POD8:18amAL88:20amALDERANGround magnetics and rock sampling highlight Detroit targets***PVL8:21amCXL8:20amCALIXCalix and Pilbara Minerals execute MOU for lithium JV***QML9:42amLPI8:19amLITHPOWINTStrategic Alliance agreed between MSB and Mitsui***QXR9:39amM2R8:19amMIRAMARAircore Drilling Extends and Upgrades Marylebone***RDM8:21amPOD8:18amPODIUMParks Reef Deeps***SRL8:29amMOH8:18amMOHO RESDiamond Drilling to Test Gold Mineralisation at Crossroads***SVM8:30amEMN8:17amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese Closes Tranche 2 of Price Placement***TAR9:08amMVL8:17amMARVELGOLDMarvel to spin out and IPO Chilalo Graphite Project***TIE9:24amAZI8:17amALTAZINCGorno Geophysical Drill Target***TMG9:23amARU8:16amARAFURANolans Project Update***TMZ9:18amDRE8:16amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Results Metzke's Corridor***UCW8:22amEUR8:16amEUROLITHEUR enters into Collaboration Agreement with Jadar Resources***VG19:10amVTH8:15amVITALHARVMAFM increased proposal to $1.28***VG89:14amLCL8:15amLOS CERROSRegional Review reveals Quinchia potential***VIC9:30amCAY7:31amCANYONMinim Martap Mineral Resource Estimate Upgrade***VTH8:15am


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

*9.58am till 11.55pm Tuesday 11th May*


CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMOZ6:08pmMOSAICMOZ - Q3FY21 Appendix 4C***BLZ10:00amMOZ6:07pmMOSAICMOZ - Q3FY21 Appendix 4C market update***BUD11:01amWBE5:48pmWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CAV11:40amVTH2:54pmVITALHARVAcceptance of MAFM offer of $1.28***FCL10:09amICN12:36pmICONENERGYReply to ASX price query***ICN12:36pmNET12:26pmNETLINKZNetlinkz Entitlement Offer Announcement***IPT10:01amCAV11:40amCARNAVALEAircore continues at Kookynie targeting high-grade gold***M8S11:11amTER11:17amTERRACOMApril 2021 Coal Sales Update***MOZ6:08pmM8S11:11amM8SUSTAINGingin Construction Work Recommences***MOZ6:07pmBUD11:01amBUDDYSuspension from Official Quotation - Continued***MVL10:51amREX11:01amREG EX HLDClarification Announcement***MXR10:02amREZ10:57amRES&EN GRPDrilling Operations at Mount Mackenzie Project Completed***NET12:26pmMVL10:51amMARVELGOLDMarvel to spin out and IPO Chilalo Graphite Project***REX11:01amFCL10:09amFINEOSCompletion of Spraoi Acquisition***REZ10:57amSGQ10:04amST GEORGESt George Completes Placement***SGQ10:04amMXR10:02amMAXIMUSDiamond Drilling Results - S5 Prospect***TER11:17amIPT10:01amIMPACT MINDrilling to Start at Broken Hill***VTH2:54pmBLZ10:00amBLAZE INTBlaze acquires strong position in the Earaheedy Basin***WBE5:48pm


----------



## barney (12 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.09am Wednesday 12th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeOKR10:09amOKAPI RESOkapi to Acquire Large Scale Kaolin Halloysite Projects***AGY8:26amFFT10:03amFFT GROUPOperational Update - Farmbuy.com***AOP9:18amCPH9:59amCRESOTrading Halt***AQI9:22amMXR9:56amMAXIMUSHigh Grade Gold Intersections continue at Redback***ARC9:53amSOV9:56amSOV CLOUDAEC - Contract Win***ARV9:51amARC9:53amAUST RURALPro-Rata Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer Document***AST9:48amCPH9:53amCRESOPause in Trading***AST9:33amSRY9:53amSTORYILTDCourt Orders Granted***ATR9:44amCFO9:52amCFOAMCFOAM - $4.14m raised through placement***ATR9:42amARV9:51amARTEMIS$10m Capital Raise to Accelerate Drilling Campaigns***AUC9:12amSND9:50amSAUNDERSSND ASX Guidance New Project Wins***AUR9:01amAST9:48amAUSNETFull Year 2021 Results Release and Presentation***AVA9:39amATR9:44amASTRONUpdated Donald Mineral Separation Metallurgical Testwork***AVN9:22amATR9:42amASTRONUpdated Donald Project Premium Zircon Test Results***BGT9:07amVML9:41amVITALMETALVital Completes First Blast at Nechalacho***BKT8:23amAVA9:39amAVA RISKAVA Trading Update and FY2021 Outlook***CAP9:06amGMN9:36amGOLDMOUNTN$2.5m Funding to Advance Flagship Wabag Project***CAR9:09amHLX9:35amHELIXMassive Copper Sulphides Intersected at Canbelego***CAR9:02amAST9:33amAUSNETAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***CAR8:37amMTS9:32amMETCASHLTDTobacco Excise***CBA8:00amTG19:28amTECHGENInaugural Ida Valley Gold RC Drilling Completed***CBA8:00amAQI9:22amALICANTOHigh-grade copper assays from Stone Lake, Greater Falun***CDX9:21amAVN9:22amAVENTUSMacGregor Home Divested and Portfolio Valuation in June 2021***CFO9:52amCDX9:21amCARDIEXLTDCardieX Granted New Patent for Blood Pressure Measurement***CLZ8:24amPH29:20amPUREHYDROPH2 signs Water Supply Agreement for Project Jupiter***CPH9:59amDYL9:19amD YELLOWDeep Yellow Appoints New Chairman for Next Phase of Growth***CPH9:53amRIM9:18amRIMFIREFifield Earn-in Update***CSR8:25amAOP9:18amAPOLLOCONSAdditional high-grade mineralisation to add value to Rebecca***CSR8:22amHDN9:15amHOMECO DNRSuccessful Completion of Underwritten Retail Offer***CSR8:21amAUC9:12amAUC commences RC drilling on major targets in Rifle Range***CUP8:16amCAR9:09amCARSALESInvestor Presentation - Acquisition and Entitlement Offer***DNK8:25amBGT9:07amBIOGENETECStored Grain Trial Results Confirm Control of Key Pests***DRE8:20amEVN9:07amEVOLUTIONBattle North Shareholders Approve Acquisition by Evolution***DYL9:19amCAP9:06amCARPENTARIHawsons Iron Project The Path Forward***EEG9:01amSYA9:02amSAYONAMagnetic Drill Targets Identified at Pilbara Gold Projects***EOS9:00amCAR9:02amCARSALEScarsales Announces Acquisition and Entitlement Offer***EVN9:07amAUR9:01amAURISMINEForrest Project Diamond Drilling Completed***FFT10:03amEEG9:01amEMPIRE ENECompletion of Share Purchase Plan***FFX8:24amEOS9:00amELEC OPTICEOS Cash Receipts Accelerate***FGL8:26amTMZ8:54amTHOMSONRESTMZ Acquires Silver Spur Mine***GGX8:25amIVC8:40amINVOCAREInvestor Briefing Strategy Presentation***GGX8:22amCAR8:37amCARSALESTrading Halt***GMD8:25amFGL8:26amFRUGLGROUPFrugl Version 2.1 Release Update***GMN9:36amPVL8:26amPOWERHOUSEOperations Update - Portfolio Sale***HDN9:15amAGY8:26amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Project Update***HLX9:35amSVY8:25amSTAVELYMINToora West Air-core Results Point to Porphyry Discovery***IVC8:40amGGX8:25amGAS2GRIDNon-Renounceable Issue Offer Booklet***MTS9:32amGMD8:25amGEN MINSSpectacular High-Grade Visible Gold Hit of 5m @ 60.7g/t***MXR9:56amDNK8:25amDANAKALIA$20.3M Placement Endorses Danakali's SOP Project***MZZ8:21amCSR8:25amCSRCSR results presentation - full year ended 31 March 2021***NRX8:21amFFX8:24amFIREFINCHHigh-Grade Gold Discovery at K3 Prospect 21 m at 13.45g/t Au***OKR10:09amCLZ8:24amCLASSICMINCLASSICS GOLD PROCESSING PLANT SUCCESSFULLY COMMISSIONED***PH29:20amVEE8:23amVEEM LTDGyro Update - Result of VG1000SD Sea Trials and Market Size***PO38:20amBKT8:23amBLACKROCKFCC Approval Received for POSCO US$7.5m Investment***PPH7:40amCSR8:22amCSRCSR news release - full year ended 31 March 2021***PPH7:37amGGX8:22amGAS2GRIDNon-Renounceable Issue***PVL8:26amCSR8:21amCSRPreliminary Final Report***RIM9:18amNRX8:21amNORONEXLTDHIGH PRIORITY DRILL TARGETS IDENTIFIED***SND9:50amMZZ8:21amMATADORPower-Auger Drilling Commences with Early Success***SOV9:56amPO38:20amPURIFLOHAspen Medical Agreement***SRY9:53amDRE8:20amDREDNOUGHTMultiple Conductors Identified at Orion Ni-Cu-PGE***SVY8:25amCUP8:16amCOUNTPLUSCOUNT FINANCIAL PROVISION FOR REMEDIATION***SYA9:02amCBA8:00amCWLTH BANKMarch Quarter 2021 Basel III Pillar 3***TG19:28amCBA8:00amCWLTH BANKMarch Quarter 2021 Trading Update***TMZ8:54amPPH7:40amPUSHPAYResults announcement***VEE8:23amPPH7:37amPUSHPAYPushpay 2021 Annual Results Announcement***VML9:41am


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

*10.09am till EOD Wednesday*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeECL6:18pmEXCELSIORResults Update***AIS10:37amPUR6:08pmPURSUITMINJORC Table 1 for Gladiator Soil Sampling***ALB11:14amPGF4:50pmPMGLOBALDividend Guidance***AMX10:54amVIC4:37pmVIC MINESCorrection to ASX Announcement***ANO2:03pmCAM3:32pmCLIME CAPCAM June Quarter Dividend***APV10:39amCAM3:29pmCLIME CAPDividend/Distribution - CAM***CAM3:32pmTGR3:09pmTASSAL GRPTassal successfully integrates farm holdings***CAM3:29pmGGX3:03pmGAS2GRIDWithdrawal of 1 for 1 Pro Rata Entitlement Offer***CAV1:45pmRAN2:45pmRANGE INTLSenior Management Changes***ECL6:18pmFBR2:11pmFASTBRICKUpdated FBR March 2021 Quarterly Report***EMD11:24amANO2:03pmADVNANOTEKEntitlement Offer Booklet***ESH1:04pmCAV1:45pmCARNAVALEAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***FBR2:11pmPNM1:22pmPACIFICNMLAcquisition of 80% of Kolosori NIckel Project Completed***GGX3:03pmTNR1:21pmTORIANNew Eastern Gold Zone Discovered From Surface at Mt Stirling***HNG11:32amESH1:04pmESPORTSClarification of ASX Announcement***INV11:56amINV11:56amINVESTSGRPINV - Investor Presentation - May 2021***NKL10:16amHNG11:32amHGL LTDSecurity Purchase Plan results***PGF4:50pmURF11:28amUS RESPROPQuarterly Update - Q1 2021***PNM1:22pmEMD11:24amEMYRIALEmyria Obtains TGA Approval for Medical Grade Monitoring App***PUR6:08pmTTI11:16amTRAFFICAcquisition of ITS Artcraft Business***RAN2:45pmALB11:14amALBIONRESHigh-Grade Zn, Pb & Cu Rocks Recovered at Pillara East***TCL10:37amAMX10:54amAEROMETREXInvestor Presentation***TGR3:09pmAPV10:39amAPPSVILLAPV plans listing on Canada's TSXV and secured $500,000 USD***TNR1:21pmTCL10:37amTRANSURBANWestConnex Prices A$1.8 Billion US Private Placement***TTI11:16amAIS10:37amAERISRESHLX: Massive Copper Sulphides Intersected at Canbelego***URF11:28amVEN10:17amVINENERGYVali-2 successful and cased for future production***VEN10:17amNKL10:16amNICKELXLTDNickelX Builds On Prospectivity Database***VIC4:37pmWKT10:14amWALKABOUTReinstatement to Official Quotation***WKT10:14amWKT10:13amWALKABOUTWalkabout Completes First Tranche Equity Raise of A$6.4m***WKT10:13am


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.03am Thursday 13th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeROO10:03amROOTSTrading Halt***1AG9:43amWHA10:02amWATTLEWattle Health Launches Rights Issue***4DS9:46amWHA10:01amWATTLERights Issue Prospectus***5GN9:36amPFT9:59amPURE FOODSPause in Trading***ABR9:01amOEC9:58amORBITALPrototype engine delivered to Lycoming Engines***ADR9:32amGPT9:57amGPTChairman's Address to Shareholders***AIM9:31amEQE9:54amEQUUS LTDRobust Financial Results From Cerro Bayo Production***AME8:24amROO9:52amROOTSPause in Trading***AMN8:56amHMD9:51amHERAMEDPilot agreement signed with US leader Obstetrix Medical***AQX9:36amQXR9:47amQXRESOURCEQX raises $1m to ramp up exploration activities***BLY9:46am4DS9:46am4DSMEMORYHGST Renews for 8th Consecutive Year***BRK8:29amBLY9:46amBOARTProposed Substantial Recapitalisation***BRU8:21amPEK9:44amPEAK RESTanzanian Minister Comment on SML***BSX9:38am1AG9:43amALTERRACapital Raising Supported By Leading Agribusiness Investors***CDA9:22amNET9:41amNETLINKZNET Successfully Completes Institutional Entitlement Offer***EQE9:54amPME9:40amPROMEDICUSPME signs A$14M, 8 year deal with University of Vermont***FFX8:19amBSX9:38amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Continues to Deliver Massive Sulfide Nickel***GNC8:42amAQX9:36amALICEQUEENTrading Halt***GNC8:38am5GN9:36am5G NETWORK5G Networks Launches Wholesale Offering***GNC8:38amIMC9:35amIMMURONIMM124E May Offer New Modality for Inhibition of SARS-CoV-2***GPT9:57amOKR9:35amOKAPI RESInvestor Presentation***HCT8:32amTG19:34amTECHGENComposite RC Assay results El Donna Gold Project***HMD9:51amXAM9:34amXANADUMINEFirst Quarter 2021 Financial Statements and MD&A - TSX***HMX8:21amPDI9:32amPREDICTIVETrading Halt***HMY7:30amADR9:32amADHERIUMAdherium announces new CEO and Board appointments***HRZ9:19amAIM9:31amACCESS IHLAi-Media completes acquisition of EEG Enterprises***HUM9:14amWHK9:26amWHITEHAWKCEO AGM Presentation***IMC9:35amMRR9:24amMINREXRESMinRex Appoints Chief Executive Officer***JAT9:20amCDA9:22amCODANAcquisition settlement***JDR9:19amJAT9:20amJATCORPTrading Halt***KLL8:24amHRZ9:19amHORIZONTrading Halt***KPG8:52amJDR9:19amJADAR RESJadar Signs Streaming Agreement***LEX8:24amHUM9:14amHUMMGROUPHUM 3Q21 business update***LIT8:20amVEN9:08amVINENERGYAXX: Vali gas jv participants granted authorisation***LOM8:40amABR9:01amAMERPACBOPresentation - ABR Investor Webinar***MEU8:21amAMN8:56amAGRIMINAward of FEED Contract for Process Plant***MRR9:24amKPG8:52amKELLYPRTNRMay-21 Monthly Dividend for the 2021 Financial Year***MTB8:19amTWE8:43amTREA WINETWE 2021 Investor Day including financial updates (Part B)***NET9:41amGNC8:42amGRAINCORPInvestor Presentation 1H21 result and FY21 earnings guidance***ODM8:23amLOM8:40amLUCAPA100 Plus Carat Diamond Recovered at Lulo***OEC9:58amTWE8:39amTREA WINETWE 2021 Investor Day including financial updates (Part A)***OKR9:35amGNC8:38amGRAINCORPGNC announces strong 1H21 result and FY21 earnings guidance***ORI8:24amGNC8:38amGRAINCORPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ORI8:24amXRO8:32amXEROInvestor Presentation - FY21 Annual Results***ORI8:24amHCT8:32amHOLISTACollagen Market Update***ORI8:23amBRK8:29amBROOKSIDEFrankfurt Stock Exchange Listing***PDI9:32amXRO8:25amXEROMarket Release - FY21 Annual Results***PDI8:25amPDI8:25amPREDICTIVEWIDESPREAD & HIGH-GRADE GOLD FROM BANKAN REGIONAL AUGER***PEK9:44amKLL8:24amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Commissioning Update***PFT9:59amAME8:24amALTOMETALSEXCEPTIONAL HIGH-GRADE VISIBLE GOLD FROM VANGUARD***PIQ8:20amORI8:24amORICAOrica 2021 Half Year Results Compendium***PME9:40amLEX8:24amLEFROYEXPBurns Success - Depth Extension and More Mineralisation***PRN8:23amORI8:24amORICAOrica 2021 Half Year Results Analyst Presentation***QXR9:47amORI8:24amORICAOrica 2021 Half Year Results Announcement***ROO10:03amORI8:23amORICAHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ROO9:52amODM8:23amODINCompany Update***TG19:34amPRN8:23amPERENTIPerenti operational update***TLT7:30amXRO8:23amXEROAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***TLT7:30amHMX8:21amHAMMERDrilling Commences at Mt Isa***TSC8:20amZNC8:21amZENITH MINNew Gold Project - Investment***TWE8:43amMEU8:21amMARMOTAADI New Gold Anomalies - Phase 2 completed***TWE8:39amBRU8:21amBURUENERGYBuru on track for commencement of drilling program***VEN9:08amLIT8:20amLITHIUMAUSLIT's cathode material available for commercial testing***WHA10:02amTSC8:20amTWENTY7 COFurther Gold in Soil Anomalies Identified at Mt Dimer***WHA10:01amPIQ8:20amPROTEOMICSMajor economic health benefit demonstrated for PromarkerD***WHK9:26amMTB8:19amMT BURGESSCopper Grades with Zn/Pb/Ag/Ge/V/V2O5 - Kihabe Deposit***WMX8:18amFFX8:19amFIREFINCHCommencement of Open Pit Mining Operations***XAM9:34amWMX8:18amWILUNAUS$42 Million Term Loan Receives Mercuria Credit Approval***XRO8:32amHMY7:30amHARMONEYHMY - 800% bounce back in lending volumes on April 2020***XRO8:25amTLT7:30amTILTRENEWTilt Renewables FY2021 Full Year Results presentation***XRO8:23amTLT7:30amTILTRENEWTLT results announcement for financial year ended 31/03/2021***ZNC8:21am


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

*Thursday 13th 10.03am till late*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeBDG4:42pmBLK DRAGONMD&A and 31 March 2021 Unaudited Financial Statements***AHI10:09amHLA3:45pmHEALTHIAHealthia announces new Optical Acquisitions***AOA2:43pmMZZ3:34pmMATADORPower-Auger Drilling Amendment to 12 May 2021 Release***AQX12:22pmAOA2:43pmAUSMONMinister proposing to grant exploration licence for ELA 6242***BDG4:42pmFPL1:36pmFREMONTPETOperations update***FPL1:36pmGPT1:27pmGPTOn Market Buy Back - Cancellation of Securities***GMN10:16amAQX12:22pmALICEQUEENInvestor Presentation***GPT1:27pmLRS12:11pmLATRESLatin maintains major shareholder position in Westminster***HLA3:45pmPFT11:25amPURE FOODSCustomer Update***KAI10:33amOML10:42amOOHMEDIAAnnual General Meeting - Addresses by the Chair and CEO***LRS12:11pmKAI10:33amKAIROSPilbara Exploration Update***MZZ3:34pmSRN10:27amSUREFIREPerenjori High Grade Iron Ore Production Study Commenced***OML10:42amSPN10:23amSPARC TECHCEO - Strategy Update***PFT11:25amGMN10:16amGOLDMOUNTNAdditional References to Quarterly Activities Report***RDC10:15amRDC10:15amREDCAPERedcape Hotel Group announces upgrade to FY21 guidance***RDC10:11amRDC10:11amREDCAPEDividend/Distribution - RDC***SPN10:23amAHI10:09amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Binding Term Sheet with e-Mersion Media***SRN10:27am


----------



## barney (14 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.55am Friday 14th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeKGL9:55amKGLPlacement of Shortfall Shares***AQC8:56amGNM9:55amGREATNORTHPause in Trading***ATC8:53amHCT9:53amHOLISTAPause in Trading***AUN9:42amSKY9:47amSKYMETALSExploration Update***AVH8:22amESK9:45amETHERSTACKTrading update***AVH8:21amAUN9:42amAURUMINHigh-Grade Golden Slipper Drill Results***CNI9:18amGWR9:41amGWR GROUPJWD High Grade Iron Deposit Ramps Up Re-negotiated Terms***CNI9:15amPWG9:34amPRIMEWESTTarget's Statement***CPH9:29amPRS9:30amPROSPECHDrilling Commenced on Krakauer Visible Gold-Silver Prospect***CUL9:07amCPH9:29amCRESOHalucenex Secures Additional Pharmaceutical Grade Psilocybin***CZL8:20amSVL9:27amSILVERMINEExceptional High-Grade Drill Results from Bowdens Silver***ESK9:45amPWG9:25amPRIMEWESTTakeover bid by Centuria for Primewest - Bidder's Statement***ESK8:22amTER9:20amTERRACOMApril 2021 Coal Sales Update - South Africa***FNT9:05amCNI9:18amCENTURIAJune 2021 Final Distribution Declaration***GBZ9:15amHLX9:16amHELIXTrading Halt***GNM9:55amCNI9:15amCENTURIADividend/Distribution - CNI***GWR9:41amGBZ9:15amGBMRESOURCMalmsbury JV Completes with Novo***HCT9:53amCUL9:07amCULLEN RESExploration Update***HLX9:16amFNT9:05amFRONTIERVisible Gold Specks Identified in New Guima Vein***HPP8:54amAQC8:56amAUSPACCOALOffer Received for Proposed Sale of Property***KGL9:55amHPP8:54amHEALTHPPGLAppointment of New Chair of Board and Trading Update***NPM8:21amATC8:53amALTECH CHEAltech - Updated Company Presentation***PRS9:30amPWG8:33amPRIMEWESTDividend/Distribution - PWG***PUR8:20amRSG8:24amRESOLUTEAppointment of Managing Director and new COO***PWG9:34amVRC8:22amVOLTVolt to Acquire European Graphite Business***PWG9:25amAVH8:22amAVITA MEDAvita Medical Reports Third Quarter 2021 Financial Results***PWG8:33amESK8:22amETHERSTACKWA Iron Ore Resources Network Follow On-Order***RSG8:24amSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEStrike Commits to Net-zero 2030***RXH8:20amNPM8:21amNEWPEAKFinal Results from Cachi Gold Project, Argentina***SKY9:47amAVH8:21amAVITA MEDFinancial Report for Fiscal Third Quarter 2021 Form 10Q***SOR8:21amSOR8:21amSTRAT ELESOR Autonomous Platform Enters Defence Sector***STX8:21amPUR8:20amPURSUITMINPhils Hill Additional Conductors Highly Prospective***SVL9:27amCZL8:20amCONS ZINCPresentation - 2021 Annual General Meeting***TER9:20amRXH8:20amREWARDLERewardle Strategy Update***VRC8:22am


----------



## Boggo (14 May 2021)

Worth adding @barney
A quiet achiever. (I do hold)


----------



## barney (14 May 2021)

Boggo said:


> Worth adding @barneyA quiet achiever. (I do hold)




Cheers @Boggo 

Interestingly the Company did not consider the Announcement Price Sensitive, which is why it didn't make the earlier list.

Currently up just on 5% today, so the Punters have determined otherwise  

Been a big year so far for CXO. hopefully it keeps chugging higher for you.


----------



## barney (17 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.51am Monday 17th May 2021*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeAQX9:51amALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN RAISES $1.8M***92E8:20amARE9:50amARGONAUTMurdie Project - Drilling Update***ADD9:10amEML9:50amEMLPAYMENTTrading Halt***ADO9:41amCAR9:49amCARSALEScarsales completes Institutional Entitlement Offer***AJM9:24amROG9:41amRED SKYSuccessful Inspection of Pump at Killanoola***ALD8:21amRMX9:41amREDMOUNTMt. Mansbridge Exploration Season Commences***ALG8:35amNGS9:41amNGSLTDBinding MOU signed for NZ production***ALL8:58amADO9:41amANTEO TECHUpdate - AnteoTech signs manufacturing contract with Operon***AMD8:18amTYM9:41amTYMLEZTrading halt***AMN9:33amROO9:39amROOTSSuspension from Official Quotation***ANG9:26amAWC9:38amALUMINAPresentation - Global Metals, Mining & Steel Virtual Conf***AQX9:51amOKU9:37amOKLO RESMetallurgical Test Work Confirms Recoveries Above 97%***AR98:52amHIL9:36amHILLSHIL Market Update - David Clarke appointed CEO***ARD8:59amGNM9:34amGREATNORTHNew Zone at Camel Creek Delivers High Grade Gold Results***ARE9:50amGBR9:34amGREATBOULDTrading Halt***AVZ8:18amIXU9:34amIXUPTrading Halt***AWC9:38amAMN9:33amAGRIMINTrading Halt***AZY8:18amGAS9:28amSTATE GASSpud of First Rougemont well***BCA8:39amLTR9:27amLIONTOWNInvestor Presentation - Kathleen Valley Lithium Project***BCK8:17amANG9:26amAUSTIN ENGHeadquarters Relocation, CEO Transition and Strategic Review***BOA9:24amCDX9:25amCARDIEXLTDCardieX Corporate Update and Consumer Brand Launch***BOT8:55amAJM9:24amALTURADecember 2020 Quarterly Activities/ Cash Flow Report***BPM9:22amBOA9:24amTrading Halt***BWX8:21amZAG9:24amZULEIKATrading Halt***CAR9:49amLCD9:24amLATCONSOLDTrading Halt***CDX9:25amBPM9:22amBPM MINTrading Halt***CEL8:48amNEA9:21amNEARMAPReponse to ASX Query***CNU7:31amPDI9:19amPREDICTIVEA$26.5M INSTITUTIONAL PLACEMENT TO FUEL 110,000m DRILLING***CRN8:18amELD9:17amELDERSElders Half Year Results Presentation***CVV8:40amELD9:15amELDERSElders Half Year Results Announcement***CWN9:15amCWN9:15amCROWNUpdate on merger proposal from The Star Entertainment Group***CWN9:11amELD9:13amELDERSHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***CWX8:17amINF9:11amINF LITHIReinstatement to Official Quotation***DCN8:19amCWN9:11amCROWNUpdate on acquisition proposal from Blackstone***DRE8:17amINF9:11amINF LITHISan Jose Project and Permitting Update***EAX8:22amADD9:10amADAVALEAMT SURVEYS DEFINING MULTIPLE DRILL TARGETS***ELD9:17amSBK9:10amSUN-METAPS330 - 31 March 2021***ELD9:15amSBK9:08amSUN-METSuncorp Investor Forum - Banking & Wealth***ELD9:13amPCG9:07amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 30 April 2021***EML9:50amMRQ9:04amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Poiombo Aircore Infill Drilling Results***EMN8:18amSUN9:03amSUNCORPAPS330 - 31 March 2021***ENA8:22amRML9:02amRESOLMINSunrise Prospect Assays confirm Fort Knox style system***EPY8:50amSUN9:02amSUNCORPSuncorp Investor Forum - Banking & Wealth***ERM8:19amMGV9:00amMUSGRAVEBig Sky gold mineralisation strike length more than doubled***ESS8:15amARD8:59amARGENT MINRC DRILLING COMMENCES AT PINE RIDGE GOLD MINE***GAL8:21amALL8:58amARISTOCRATUpgraded half-year earnings performance***GAS9:28amSYR8:55amSYRAH RESSyrah achieves first fully integrated AAM production***GBR9:34amBOT8:55amBOTANIXNew Canine Pilot Study Supports Further AD Investigation***GNM9:34amIPL8:54amINCITEC PV2021 Half Year Results Investor Presentation***GTE8:16amIPL8:53amINCITEC PV2021 Half Year Results Announcement***HIL9:36amAR98:52amARCHTISAR9 Secures $535k Contract with Australian Security Agency***HMC8:42amEPY8:50amEARLYPAYMarket Update***INF9:11amXF18:50amXREFXref Business Update and 2021 Investor Presentation***INF9:11amIPL8:50amINCITEC PVAppendix 4D & 2021 Half Year Financial Report***IPL8:54amCEL8:48amCHAL EXPExceptional Metallurgical Test Work Results from Hualilan***IPL8:53amXF18:45amXREFXref Investor Presentation May 2021***IPL8:50amHMC8:42amHOME COHomeCo Announces $133.2 Million of HealthCo Acquisitions***IXU9:34amCVV8:40amCARAVELMINProject Update - Higher-Grade Infill Drilling***KCC8:16amSES8:40amSECOSSECOS NEW MALAYSIAN PLANT UPDATE***KIN8:17amSRL8:40amSUNRISEDemerger Booklet***LCD9:24amBCA8:39amBLK CANYONExploration to Commence at Pilbara Manganese Projects***LLO8:19amTRY8:38amTROY RESAcquisition of Highly Prospective Potaro Target Near Karouni***LTR9:27amALG8:35amARDENTLGLTRecent Trading Performance for Main Event Entertainment***MGV9:00amVEA8:32amVIVA E GRPFederal Government Fuel Security Announcement***MIL8:22amS328:32amSOUTH32South Africa Energy Coal Divestment Unconditional***MRQ9:04amTYR8:29amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 61 - Week Ended 14 May 2021***MWY8:21amPEN8:26amPENINSULALance Project Low-pH Field Demonstration Update***NEA9:21amPEC8:23amPERPET RESMOU for Silica Sand Offtake Signed***NGS9:41amMIL8:22amMIL-SGResignation and Appointment of CEO***NOR8:21amENA8:22amENSURANCEEnsurance acquires boutique underwriting agency***OKU9:37amTRY8:22amTROY RESKarouni Gold Project Update***PCG9:07amEAX8:22amENERGY ACTTrading Update***PDI9:19amSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***PEC8:23amALD8:21amAMPOLContinuation of refining at Lytton with Government Support***PEN8:26amBWX8:21amBWXLIMITEDBWX acquires Flora & Fauna***RHT8:16amMWY8:21amMIDWAYCommencement of Expansion at Bell Bay***RML9:02amNOR8:21amNORWOOD$200,000 Convertible Note***RMX9:41amGAL8:21amGALILEODrill Ready Palladium Targets at Norseman***ROG9:41am92E8:20am92ENERGY92E Builds On Uranium Projects in Canada***ROO9:39amVMS8:20amVENTUREMINPlant commissioning has commenced - Riley Iron Ore Mine***S328:32amERM8:19amEMMERSONDrilling commences for high-grade gold at Tennant Creek***SBK9:10amLLO8:19amLION ONEQ3 2021 Financial Statements***SBK9:08amDCN8:19amDACIANGOLDDrilling at Ganymede Supports Inclusion into Upcoming LOM***SES8:40amEMN8:18amEUROMNGNSEHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SRL8:40amAMD8:18amARROW MINDrilling Commenced on Burkina Faso Targets***STX8:22amAVZ8:18amAVZ MINSMining Licence Application Lodged with DRC Government***SUN9:03amCRN8:18amCORONADOForm 8K***SUN9:02amAZY8:18amANTIPA MINCalibre Gold Resource Increases 62% to 2.1 Million Ounces***SYR8:55amKIN8:17amKIN MININGCGP Mineral Resources Estimate Increases to 1.23Moz***TRY8:38amDRE8:17amDREDNOUGHTUpdate on Mangaroon Ni-Cu-PGE & Au Project***TRY8:22amBCK8:17amBROCKMANProposed Grant of Share Options***TYM9:41amCWX8:17amCARAWINEHill 800 Extended and Zinc Potential Established at Jamieson***TYR8:29amRHT8:16amRESONANCER&D Update - Molecular Medicine ASO Project***VEA8:32amKCC8:16amKINCORACOPFirst Quarter 2021 Financial Statements and MD&A***VMS8:20amGTE8:16amGREAT WESTGolden Bullock Assays Received, New Drill Targets Identified***XF18:50amESS8:15amESSENMETALJuglah Dome drilling outlines 1km strike at Gards***XF18:45amCNU7:31amCHORUSChorus submits fibre revenue proposal***ZAG9:24am


----------



## barney (17 May 2021)

*9.51am till late Monday 17th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeHCT7:10pmHOLISTASuspension from Official Quotation***ACF3:12pmWMX6:29pmWILUNATrading Halt***ADD11:20amVII5:46pmVIETNAMHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***AMG10:05amHNG5:19pmHGL LTDFinancial update***AWV11:21amFRX5:11pmFLEXIROAMFoundations in place to underpin growth for Flexiroam***BPH9:57amFRX5:02pmFLEXIROAM2021 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***COB10:22amREY4:24pmREY RESAdvance Payment for Surat Gas Project***ELD10:28amACF3:12pmACROWACF Secures Expanded Debt Facility for Growth Opportunities***FDM2:20pmMMR2:51pmMEC RESSydney Basin Gas Features Confirmed***FRX5:11pmFDM2:20pmFREEDOMOILShareholder Update***FRX5:02pmTWR2:16pmTOWERTower Insurance Updates Guidance***GRV1:37pmHAV1:58pmHAVILAHKalkaroo Copper-Gold Project Update***HAV1:58pmSKC1:47pmSKYCITYFIXED RATE BOND OFFER INTEREST RATE SET***HCT7:10pmGRV1:37pmGREENVALEResponse to ASX Price Query***HNG5:19pmAWV11:21amANOVAMETALBig Springs 2021 Exploration Program***HRZ10:14amADD11:20amADAVALEAdavale Corporate Presentation - May 2021***JAT10:03amPLL11:14amPIEDMONTImplementation of Scheme***KPT10:23amTPP10:40amTEMPOTempo 2021 AGM Chairman and CEO Presentation***LSR10:07amELD10:28amELDERSCorrection to Appendix 4D***MMR2:51pmKPT10:23amKANGISLANDTarget's Statement***MQR9:55amCOB10:22amCOBALT BLUProgress Report***PLL11:14amHRZ10:14amHORIZONSuspension from Official Quotation***REY4:24pmLSR10:07amLODESTARImbin Project Land Access Agreement Signed***SKC1:47pmAMG10:05amAUSMEXCloncurry Exploration and Mining Update***TPP10:40amJAT10:03amJATCORPJAT to sell immunity support supplementary food***TWR2:16pmBPH9:57amBPH ENERGYSydney Basin Gas Features Confirmed***VII5:46pmMQR9:55amMARQUEEMQR COMMENCES RC DRILLING AT THE REDLINGS REE PROJECT***WMX6:29pm


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

*Tuesday 18th May Pre-Open till 9.55am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePRL9:55amPROVINCEPause in Trading***AAU9:39amMSR9:54amMANASRESTrading Halt***AGE9:04amBD19:51amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Launches its RUO EXO-NET Product***AGI9:11amAMN9:49amAGRIMINBinding Offtake with China's Major Potash Importer***AMN9:49amST19:46amSPIRIT TECMarket Update - May 2021***ARV9:42amMSR9:45amMANASRESPause in Trading***AVZ8:49amBDA9:44amBOD AUSTLaunch of new medicinal cannabis product and UK update***AZY8:18amARV9:42amARTEMISPause in Trading***BAT8:20amEQE9:40amEQUUS LTDHigh Grade Pegaso Drill Results***BD19:51amAAU9:39amANTILLESDrilling Progress at La Demajagua Gold Deposit in Cuba***BDA9:44amNGS9:36amNGSLTDNGS Launches Clinically Proven Nutrition Bar***BMO9:14amLBT9:32amLABTECHAPAS Independence Sales to Health Services Laboratory, UK***BRK8:29amMEC9:31amMORPHICEEFAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***CLW8:59amE2M9:28amE2METALSRio Negro - Target 37 Sampling Results***CZL8:18amSVL9:28amSILVERMINEMajor Expansion of Drilling Program at Bowdens Silver***DDD9:03amMXC9:27amMGC PHARMACIMETRA PATENT SUBMITTED TO EUROPEAN IP OFFICE***DOU8:44amLCD9:23amLATCONSOLDMurchison Gold Mineral Resource Grows 44% to 1.1Moz***E2M9:28amRHY9:21amRHYTHM BIOFY22 Strategic Update***ELO8:22amEQR9:18amEQ RESEQR Extends Resource Drilling at Mt Carbine***EQE9:40amHLX9:18amHELIX$4M Raised to Maintain Aggressive Copper Drilling in 2021***EQR9:18amLBY9:14amLAYBUY GHLTrading Halt***ESH8:53amBMO9:14amBASTIONMINGeophysics Identifies High-Priority Copper Targets at Cometa***GTE8:20amAGI9:11amAINSWORTHAGI Release - Business Update***HCH8:54amVR19:09amVECTIONTECVection Signs First Australian VR Solution***HLX9:18amVRS9:05amVERISAqura Secures LTE Project Works with Roy Hill***IMU8:34amAGE9:04amAlligator acquires EL6350 adjacent to Samphire Project***IMU8:22amDDD9:03am3D RESCosmo Mining Entry Permit Granted***JHX7:33amMMI9:02amMETROMININResponse to ASX Price Query***JHX7:33amCLW8:59amCHTR H LWRTrading Halt***K2F8:18amSBM8:55amST.BARBARAFY21 production and cost guidance update***LBT9:32amPPK8:55amPPK GROUPTrading Halt***LBY9:14amHCH8:54amHOT CHILIBig 836m Intercept at 0.5% CuEq* at Cortadera***LCD9:23amESH8:53amESPORTSMogul to Run Tournaments for Rewired Fest Powered by Walmart***MEC9:31amOXX8:51amOCTANEXLag sampling underway at Sefton Project***MEZ7:30amAVZ8:49amAVZ MINSInitial Exploration Target for Alluvial Placer Hosted Tin***MMI9:02amDOU8:44amDOUUGHDouugh Investor Presentation - May 2021***MSR9:54amIMU8:34amIMUGENEInvestor Presentation***MSR9:45amSKS8:30amSKS TECHSKS Company Update***MXC9:27amBRK8:29amBROOKSIDEJewell Operations Report***NGS9:36amSLZ8:28amSULTANBig Hill Drilling Commences***OFX8:22amELO8:22amELMOSFTWREELMO updates FY21 guidance***OFX8:22amOFX8:22amOZFOREXAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***OFX8:21amIMU8:22amIMUGENEIMUGENE LICENSES CAR T DIRECTED OV THERAPY FOR SOLID TUMOURS***OFX8:21amOFX8:22amOZFOREXOn Market Share Buy Back***OFX8:21amOFX8:21amOZFOREXFY21 Results Investor Presentation***OXX8:51amTLX8:21amTELIXPHARMGerman Distribution Agreement with Eckert and Ziegler***PIQ8:19amOFX8:21amOZFOREXAppendix 4E - Results Announcement***PPK8:55amOFX8:21amOZFOREXFY21 Results Announcement***PRL9:55amBAT8:20amBATTMINDrilling underway at Stavely-Stawell copper-gold project***RHY9:21amURW8:20amUNIBALWESTURW announces successful 1.25 Bn EUR bond placement***SBM8:55amGTE8:20amGREAT WESTNew Copper-Gold Target Defined***SKS8:30amTMG8:19amTRIGG MINTrenching & test pumping program underway at Lake Throssell***SLZ8:28amPIQ8:19amPROTEOMICSProteomics secures major analytical services contract***SRI8:19amSRI8:19amSIPA RESRemaining Assay Results Received from Murchison Program***ST19:46amAZY8:18amANTIPA MINSuccessful Completion of $3M Share Purchase Plan***SVL9:28amCZL8:18amCONS ZINCPlomosas Plant First Operations Update***TLX8:21amK2F8:18amK2FLYTDFortescue Metals Group (FMG) extends K2F Infoscope Agreement***TMG8:19amJHX7:33amJ HARDIEKPMG Actuarial Report 31 March 2021***URW8:20amJHX7:33amJ HARDIEQ4 FY21 Results Materials***VR19:09amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for April 2021***VRS9:05am


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

*9.55am - Close Tuesday 18th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeICG2:46pmINCA MINLSDrilling Imminent at Riqueza***ARV10:06amCNI2:09pmCENTURIAPartial Sale of ESR Pte Ltd Holding in CNI***BEM11:58amCAP1:35pmCARPENTARICompletion of Hawsons Joint Venture Sale Agreement***BFC12:55pmBFC12:55pmBEST GLOBBFC Investor Presentation***BOA10:22amSKN12:55pmSKNELEMENTSKN issues Collateral Shares to LDA Capital***BOA10:21amESR12:24pmESTRELLA RExploration Update Carr Boyd***CAP1:35pmWPP12:11pmWPP AUNZScheme of Arrangement Implemented***CNI2:09pmRXH12:01pmREWARDLEResponse to ASX Financial Condition Query Letter***EFE11:28amBEM11:58amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth completes Stage 2 Pilot Plant - update***ESR12:24pmPPK11:33amPPK GROUPBNNT Facilitates Revolutionary Lithium Battery***HRZ10:01amEFE11:28amE IRONResults of Entitlement Offer***HRZ10:01amTNR11:13amTORIANZAG: SPECTACULAR RESULTS AT PARADIGM EAST***HXG10:15amZAG11:13amZULEIKASPECTACULAR RESULTS AT PARADIGM EAST***ICG2:46pmQML11:09amQMINESTrading Halt***MAI11:05amMAI11:05amMAINSTREAMFurther revised proposal from Apex Group***MEU10:28amQML11:01amQMINESPause in Trading***PPK11:33amVEN10:51amVINENERGYOperations Update***PRL10:02amMEU10:28amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - Camp infrastructure upgrade completed***QML11:09amBOA10:22amProspectus - Renounceable Issue***QML11:01amBOA10:21amRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise $2.98m***RXH12:01pmHXG10:15amHEXAGONSignificant Airborne Geophysical Survey at Halls Creek***SKN12:55pmARV10:06amARTEMISTrading Halt***TNR11:13amWPL10:05amWOODSIDEWoodside to Exit Kitimat LNG***VEN10:51amPRL10:02amPROVINCETrading Halt***WPL10:05amHRZ10:01amHORIZONReinstatement to Official Quotation***WPP12:11pmHRZ10:01amHORIZONAcquisition of Bulong South, Glandore and Cowarna Projects***ZAG11:13am


----------



## barney (19 May 2021)

*Wednesday 19th May  Pre-Open till 9.55am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePNM9:55amPACIFICNMLOptions Offer Prospectus***1AD9:15amPNM9:55amPACIFICNMLUnderwritten Options Offer to Raise $859,850***APE8:22amHWH9:54amHOUSTONWHLPositive Due Diligence Completed for ECHO IQ Acquisition***APX8:45amLPI9:54amLITHPOWINTSale transaction completed for LPI's Centenario project***APX8:44amMQR9:53amMARQUEESALE OF CENTENARIO LITHIUM PROJECT***AQD8:56amEML9:49amEMLPAYMENTCentral Bank of Ireland correspondence***AYU8:29amGMN9:48amGOLDMOUNTNDrill Targets Identified at Mt Wipi***BBC8:21amSIH9:43amSIHAYODrilling Update***BBC8:20amQML9:41amQMINESOutstanding High-Grade Copper & Gold Results***BD18:52amGBR9:39amGREATBOULDGBR Secures $5.5M to Fast-track Exploration***BLZ9:25amFML9:36amFOCUS MINFocus Progressing with Coolgardie Gold Project Approvals***CLE9:35amCLE9:35amCYCLONECyclone Granted Dogger and Sebastian Project Tenure***CRL9:08amRMP9:30amREDEMPERORProspectus***CYL8:19amGPR9:30amGEO PACWoodlark Gold Project Development Update***DBI8:22amODY9:28amODYSSEYGLPreliminary Assay Exceeds Laboratory Upper Limit***DCX8:21amNTU9:27amNTH MINSNTU Ore sorter commissioning complete***DRX9:26amDRX9:26amDIATREMEOfftake MOU advances development of Galalar Silica Project***EM29:10amBLZ9:25amBLAZE INTDrill Ready Nickel Sulphide Targets Defined at Jimberlana***EMH9:10amILA9:20amISLAND PHAIsland Pharmaceuticals granted key United States patent***EML9:49amMTH9:15amMITHRILExtensive Gold-Silver Confirmed El Refugio West***ENA9:14am1AD9:15amADALTAAdAlta granted Japanese patent for AD-214***EQE8:52amTOE9:14amTORO ENERGTrading Halt***FIN8:30amENA9:14amENSURANCEInvestor Presentation***FML9:36amEMH9:10amEUROMETALSSTRONG RESULTS FROM LOCKED CYCLE TESTS CONFIRMS PROCESS***GBR9:39amWEB9:10amWEBJETFY21 Investor Presentation***GEM9:03amEM29:10amEAGLE MMLSkarn Expert notes Further Prospectivity at Oracle Ridge***GGX8:28amWEB9:10amWEBJETFY21 ASX Release***GGX8:21amCRL9:08amCOMETHOA signed for Highly Prospective Santa Teresa Gold Project***GMN9:48amWEB9:07amWEBJETAPPENDIX 4E***GPR9:30amJAN9:06amJANISONOECD accredits Janison for PISA for Schools in UK***GSN8:48amGEM9:03amG8 EDUCATE2021 AGM Chair & Managing Director Addresses & Presentation***GTR9:03amGTR9:03amGTI RESHistoric Uranium Holes Logged -July Surface Drilling Planned***HLO8:46amPAR9:00amPARA BIOPARADIGM ACHIEVES FIRST REVENUE***HWH9:54amAQD8:56amAUSQUESTDrilling Commences at Hamilton Qld***IFT7:30amBD18:52amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 EXO-NET Exosome Data Presented at ISEV2021 Conference***ILA9:20amEQE8:52amEQUUS LTDTrading Halt***JAN9:06amGSN8:48amGREATSOUTHDrilling Commencing at Southern Star and Surrounds***JHX8:39amHLO8:46amHELLOWORLDExtension of Travel Management Services to Australian Gov't***JHX8:32amAPX8:45amAPPENBusiness and Trading Update Presentation***KAU8:28amAPX8:44amAPPENBusiness and Trading Update***KCC8:18amZNC8:43amZENITH MINHigh-Grade Gold Zone Continues to Extend at Red Mountain***KMD7:37amJHX8:39amJ HARDIEIrish Statutory Accounts***LKE8:21amSTK8:34amSTRICKLANDRights Issue closes raising $5M and shortfall oversubscribed***LPI9:54amMCP8:34amMCPHERSONMCP Investor Briefing Presentation - May 2021***MCP8:34amNPM8:33amNEWPEAKLas Openas Gold Project Update***MCP8:32amNSC8:32amNAO SMLCAPProspectus - 1 for 3 Bonus Options Issue***MKG8:22amJHX8:32amJ HARDIECombined Annual Report/Annual Report on Form 20-F***MQR9:53amMCP8:32amMCPHERSONMCP Operational Review Announcement***MTH9:15amFIN8:30amFINRESOURCProject Update - North Onslow Solar Salt Project***NPM8:33amNSC8:29amNAO SMLCAPAnnouncement of 1 for 3 Bonus Options Issue***NSC8:32amAYU8:29amAUS UNITYAustralian Unity agrees to buy Greengate***NSC8:29amKAU8:28amKAISERREEFInvestor Presentation - The Maldon Goldfield***NTU9:27amGGX8:28amGAS2GRIDNon Renounceable Issue Offer Booklet***ODY9:28amMKG8:22amMAKODrilling Extends Gogbala Gold Mineralised Trend to Over 7km***PAR9:00amDBI8:22amDALRYMPLEDividend/Distribution - DBI***PGL8:21amAPE8:22amEAGERSChairmans and CEOs Addresses to Shareholders***PNM9:55amGGX8:21amGAS2GRIDNon-Renounceable Issue***PNM9:55amUMG8:21amUNITEDMALTHalf Year Results Presentation***QML9:41amSTA8:21amSTRANDLINECoburn Binding Offtake Contract Signed for Premium Zircon***RMP9:30amUMG8:21amUNITEDMALTHalf Year Results***SIH9:43amUMG8:21amUNITEDMALTHalf Year Financial Report and Appendix 4D***SKO7:31amPGL8:21amPROSPA GRPPGL surpasses $2 billion in lending***STA8:21amDCX8:21amDISCOVEXRC RESPLITS CONFIRM HIGH-GRADE MINERALISATION AT NEWINGTON***STK8:34amLKE8:21amLAKE RESKachi drilling to support production increase***TOE9:14amBBC8:21amBNKBANKINGBNK agrees alliance with Goldman Sachs***UMG8:21amBBC8:20amBNKBANKINGBNK Investor Presentation May 2021***UMG8:21amCYL8:19amCAT METALSBoyd's Dam metallurgical testwork results***UMG8:21amKCC8:18amKINCORACOPDrilling commences testing Cundumbul project***WEB9:10amKMD7:37amKATHMANDUAppointment of new Group CEO and Managing Director***WEB9:10amSKO7:31amSERKOSerko FY21 Full Year Results Announcement***WEB9:07amIFT7:30amINFRATILInfratil Full Year Results for the year ended 31 March 2021***ZNC8:43am


----------



## barney (19 May 2021)

*Wednesday 19th 9.55am - till Close of Day*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeYTM7:03pmEQTSuspension from Trading Status - YTMAGL***AGD11:13amFDM6:42pmFREEDOMOILExit from External Administration and New Board***AIM4:10pmHMX5:45pmHAMMERHammer Closes Oversubscribed SPP Early***AIV10:06amPVL5:23pmPOWERHOUSEOutcome of EGM, Changes to the Board & Termination of JV***BPM10:03amMEI5:08pmMETEORICPorphyry Drilling Update, Juruena Project, Brazil (Updated)***CLW9:58amMAI4:32pmMAINSTREAMApex revised offer confirmed as superior***ECT4:06pmERM4:27pmEMMERSONDrilling begins for high-grade gold at Tennant Creek-Amended***ENR12:00pmAIM4:10pmACCESS IHLResults of Retail Entitlement Offer***ENR11:25amECT4:06pmENVIRONADDITIONAL INFORMATION LEAD MANAGER MANDATE***ERM4:27pmRCE1:44pmRECCE LTDR327 to Stage 2 of SARS-CoV-2 Antiviral Screening at CSIRO***FDM6:42pmIRD12:08pmIRON ROADIndependent Technical Review Verifies Processing Flow Sheet***GDF11:23amENR12:00pmENCOUNTERTrading Halt***HMX5:45pmSTX11:59amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***HXG10:10amOPL11:41amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Clarification Statement to Appendix 4C***IRD12:08pmTTT11:40amTITOMICTitomic appoints Mr Herbert Koeck as CEO***IXU10:27amNVA11:37amNOVA MINCEO Update to Shareholders***KGD11:33amKGD11:33amKULAAGM Presentation***LBY10:14amENR11:25amENCOUNTERPause in Trading***LBY10:13amGDF11:23amGARDAPRGRPACQUISITION OF 3 INDUSTRIAL DEVELOPMENT PROPERTIES***MAI4:32pmAGD11:13amAUST GOLDAustral Discovers Two New Veins at the Amancaya Mine***MEI5:08pmWHF11:08amWHITEFIELDPreliminary Final Report - Year Ended 31 March 2021***MNY10:06amRVS11:05amREVASUMAGM Investor Presentation***MXR9:59amIXU10:27amIXUPDATAPOWA ACQUISITION POSITIONS IXU FOR ACCELERATED GROWTH***NVA11:37amLBY10:14amLAYBUY GHLCapital raise investor presentation***OPL11:41amLBY10:13amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy completes A$35m placement to accelerate UK growth***PVL5:23pmHXG10:10amHEXAGONPedirka Blue Hydrogen Project Update***RCE1:44pmMNY10:06amMONEY3MNY upgrades profit guidance to $38M***RVS11:05amAIV10:06amACTIVEXOperations Report May 2021***STX11:59amTYM10:04amTYMLEZRenounceable Pro-Rata Rights Issue***TTT11:40amBPM10:03amBPM MINBPM to Acquire Projects in Earaheedy and Complete Placement***TYM10:04amMXR9:59amMAXIMUSRC Campaign Across Regional Gold Targets Commenced***WHF11:08amCLW9:58amCHTR H LWRSuccessful completion of institutional entitlement offer***YTM7:03pm


----------



## barney (20 May 2021)

*Thursday 20th May Pre-Open till 9.65am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeECS9:56amECSBOTANICECS launches Innovative range of 30ml Terpene Blends***AAC8:04amMSR9:50amMANASRESSuspension from Official Quotation***AAC8:04amSRK9:49amSTRIKEStrike Continues to Advance Paulsens East Towards FID***AAC8:04amPX19:47amPLEXUREInvestor Presentation Annual Results***AAC8:03amKPO9:46amKALINAProject Update on KALiNA Energy Centre - Saddle Hills***AAR8:23amCNB9:46amCARNABYRESMount Birnie and Duchess New IP Anomalies***ABX9:32amESR9:42amESTRELLA RMassive Sulphides Intersected***ADS8:22amPX19:41amPLEXUREAnnual Report to shareholders and Appendix 1***AHI9:04amBLY9:39amBOARTS&P Rating Actions***AIA7:30amELT9:39amElementos starts feasibility development programs at Oropesa***AIM8:58amPRX9:34amPRODGOLRC Drilling Completed at Reynolds Range Gold-Copper Project***APC9:27amFHS9:33amFREHIL MINDrilling Underway at El Dorado Copper Gold Project***ARR9:12amPRL9:33amPROVINCE$18 Million Capital Raising***ASP8:16amABX9:32amAUSBAUXITETrading Halt***ASP8:15amBLX9:31amBEACON LTGBLX - Trading Update Announcement***ASP8:15amDDB9:29amDDBLASTStrategic Acquisition of Orlando Drilling***BBC8:22amOKR9:28amOKAPI RESExploration Work commences at Holly Kaolin Project***BLX9:31amZEO9:28amZEOTECHTrading Halt***BLY9:39amGNX9:28amGENEXPOWERGNX Achieves Financial Close for Kidston Hydro***BML9:08amNAE9:27amNEW AGEDrilling Re-commences for Hemi Style Gold Targets***BRU8:17amAPC9:27amAUSPOTASHTrading Halt***BRU8:17amGMR9:26amGOLDEN RIMMajor bedrock gold corridor extends to 4.7km at Kada***CCZ8:21amLOM9:25amLUCAPATrading Halt***CEN7:30amCXO9:24amCORE EXPSignificant Lithium Exploration Target at Finniss***CKA9:12amPEX9:23amPEEL MNGEXCEPTIONAL NEW COPPER INTERCEPTS AT WIRLONG***CNB9:46amQXR9:20amQXRESOURCEZamia Earn-in and SPP Update***COD8:22amWMX9:18amWILUNAEntitlement Offer Closed - Notice and Placement of Shortfall***CXO9:24amDDB9:18amDDBLASTTrading Halt***DDB9:29amSTM9:13amSUN METALSA$10.3 million from part sell down of Copperstone investment***DDB9:18amARR9:12amARAREEARTHAcquistion of High-Grade REE Project in Nevada***ECS9:56amCKA9:12amCOKALProgress in Road Construction at BBM Project***ELT9:39amBML9:08amBOABMETALSHigh Impact Drilling Commenced at Sorby Hills***ESR9:42amKAI9:07amKAIROSDrilling program completed at Roe Hills Project in WA***EVN8:23amWZR9:05amWISR LTDWZR Prices Inaugural ABS Transaction with AAA Rating***FHS9:33amAHI9:04amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Binding Term Sheet with Jana Care Inc***GMR9:26amRMX9:01amREDMOUNTUpcoming Exploration Activity***GNX9:28amAIM8:58amACCESS IHLSuccessful Completion of Retail Shortfall Bookbuild***ILU8:20amSUV8:58amSUVOSTRATNova test work shows potential for high value silica flour***JHL8:30amQAN8:50amQANTASQantas Group Market Update***KAI9:07amMEG8:44amMEGADOSignificant Gold Intercepts from Maiden Drilling Program***KPO9:46amSOR8:39amSTRAT ELESOR Moisture Powered Battery Marches to Milliamps***LOM9:25amNFN8:32amNUFARMFINHalf Year Results - Market Release & Investor Presentation***LOT8:21amNFN8:32amNUFARMFINAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts***MCT8:21amJHL8:30amJAYEXTrading Halt***MEG8:44amMRL8:30amMAYURTrading Halt***MGU8:21amNAC8:29amNAOS EX-50Announcement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***MOH8:22amEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONCompletion of Battle North Acquisition***MRL8:30amAAR8:23amANGLOMore Wide Gold Intercepts at Mandilla East***MSR9:50amBBC8:22amBNKBANKINGBNK Group FY21 Trading Update***NAC8:29amADS8:22amADSLOT LTDAgreement with Media Monks and Firewood Marketing***NAE9:27amPCK8:22amPAINCHEKPainChek Infant Achieves International Regulatory Clearances***NFN8:32amMOH8:22amMOHO RESDiamond Drilling Underway at Crossroads Prospect***NFN8:32amPH28:22amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen signs MOU for Hydrogen refuelling***NUF8:21amWC88:22amWILDCATEXPLORATION UPDATE - MT ADRAH GOLD PROJECT***NUF8:21amWSR8:22amWESTAR RESCommencement of Gidgee South Drilling***NWC8:19amCOD8:22amCODAMINLTDMajor Copper Drilling Program Underway in South Australia***OKR9:28amMGU8:21amMAG MININGMGU progresses towards DSO***PCK8:22amMCT8:21amMETALICITYMetalicity Achieves Earn-In At Kookynie Gold Project***PEX9:23amNUF8:21amNUFARMHalf Year Results - Market Release & Investor Presentation***PH28:22amNUF8:21amNUFARMAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts***PIL8:18amLOT8:21amLOTUSRESStrong initial results from Kayelekera ore sorting***PRL9:33amCCZ8:21amCASTILLOCOIP Survey Lights up Big One***PRX9:34amILU8:20amILUKA RESSierra Rutile Update***PX19:47amNWC8:19amNEWWORLDRNew High-Grade Assays from Main and South Shoots at Antler***PX19:41amPIL8:18amPEPPERMINTPeppermint agreement with GCash***QAN8:50amBRU8:17amBURUENERGYDrilling Program Update***QXR9:20amBRU8:17amBURUENERGYShare Purchase Plan Offer Extended to 4 June 2021***RMX9:01amASP8:16amASPERMONTHY21 Results Infographic***SOR8:39amASP8:15amASPERMONTHY21 Investor Presentation***SRK9:49amASP8:15amASPERMONTHalf Year Accounts and App. 4D***STM9:13amAAC8:04amAUST AG COFY21 Results Presentation***SUV8:58amAAC8:04amAUST AG COFY21 Media Release***WC88:22amAAC8:04amAUST AG COFY21 Financial Report***WMX9:18amAAC8:03amAUST AG COFY21 Appendix 4E***WSR8:22amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENCapital Markets Day 2021 Presentation***WZR9:05amAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTAdrian Littlewood to step down as CE of Auckland***ZEO9:28am


----------



## barney (20 May 2021)

*Thursday 20th 9.56am till late*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePPS4:07pmPRAEMIUMDeparture of CEO***4CE2:02pmCRB4:00pmCARBINEASX Grants Extension of Removal Date***ACU3:27pmGWR3:44pmGWR GROUPResults of Meeting***ACU2:44pmACU3:27pmACUMENTISAcquisition of Balance of WA Business***ADO2:15pmDRR3:18pmDETERRA REBHP Announces First Production at South Flank***AML10:09amOOK2:51pmOOKAMI LTDOOK Capital Raising Fully Subscribed***ARV1:23pmACU2:44pmACUMENTISPause in Trading***ARV1:23pmADO2:15pmANTEO TECHAnteoTech raises $8.0m in strongly supported SPP***ARV11:12am4CE2:02pmFORCECOMResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***BGP10:21amBPH1:55pmBPH ENERGYResponse to ASX Aware Query***BGP10:20amCWY1:44pmCLEANAWAYMelbourne Regional Landfill Extension Update***BPH1:55pmARV1:23pmARTEMISReinstatement to Official Quotation***CAU11:17amARV1:23pmARTEMISCarlow Castle Update and Proposed Capital Raise***CRB4:00pmXTE12:51pmXTEKLTDXTEK & Mecano ID sign MoU***CWY1:44pmXTC12:46pmXANTIPPESouthern Cross Assay Results Update***CXZ11:01amLPD12:44pmLEPIDICOEntitlements Issue Prospectus***DRR3:18pmLPD12:43pmLEPIDICORenounceable Entitlement Offer to Fund Development and Growt***GIB10:10amLPD12:41pmLEPIDICOUpdated Presentation Materials***GWR3:44pmIVT11:33amINVENTISBroker Capital Raise Hand-out May 2021***IVT11:33amMDC11:26amMEDLABSynthetic formulation in pending global PIII Trial***LPD12:44pmCAU11:17amCRONOSAdaya sales update***LPD12:43pmARV11:12amARTEMISSuspension from Official Quotation***LPD12:41pmCXZ11:01amCONNEXIONConnexion Telematics OnTRAC Renewal with General Motors***MDC11:26amSIS10:50amSIMBLEAnnual General Meeting Presentation***OOK2:51pmBGP10:21amBRISCOEPresentation slides for Annual Meeting 20 May 2021***PNN10:11amBGP10:20amBRISCOEAddresses to Annual Meeting 20 May 2021***PPS4:07pmPNN10:11amPEPINNINIShare Placement***SIS10:50amGIB10:10amGIBBRIVERPhase 4 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project WA***WEL10:01amAML10:09amAEON METALNew Mine Schedule Optimisations***XTC12:46pmWEL10:01amWINCHESTERSuccessful Re-completion Increases Oil Production***XTE12:51pm


----------



## barney (21 May 2021)

*Friday 21st May Pre-Open till 10.26am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeFNP10:26amFREEDOMFGLTrading Halt***A4N9:49amBET10:21amBETMAKTECHNJ General Assembly votes 75-0 to pass Fixed Odds Bill***AGS9:32amSYA10:20amSAYONAPause in Trading***AQR8:49amFNP10:15amFREEDOMFGLPause in trading***ARL8:21amNFN10:14amNUFARMFINAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts***ART9:31amS2R10:05amS2RESOURCEJillewarra Exploration Update***ART9:25amMXR10:04amMAXIMUSDrilling Commences at Yilmia Gold Target***ART9:07amVML10:04amVITALMETALVital Signs Lease for Rare Earth Extraction Plant Site***AVE9:38amGLL10:01amGAL ENERGYManagement Changes and Strategic Review***BET10:21amCG19:59amCARBONXTProspectus***CG19:59amCG19:58amCARBONXTCG1 launches a non-renounceable pro-rata entitlement offer***CG19:58amEM19:50amEMERGEGAMMIGGSTER achieves milestone 500,000 subscribers***CIM9:10amA4N9:49amALPHA HPACarbon Footprint Modelling Highlights Green Credentials***DCC8:24amOPL9:49amOPYLLIMITDIntroducing Opin - match patients to clinical trials***DCN8:49amMSR9:47amMANASRESReinstatement to Official Quotation***DYL9:15amMSR9:46amMANASRESManas to Acquire 6194 sq kms Ground Position in Cote dIvoire***EM19:50amTOE9:41amTORO ENERGTransformational Capital Raising***ENR9:28amFFF9:39amFORBIDDENFUNCH releases enhanced plant-based edible baby oils***ENX8:44amHLX9:39amHELIXInvestor Webinar Presentation***EQE8:56amAVE9:38amAVECHOAvecho completes pharmaceutical CBD soft-gel product***FFF9:39amGLV9:36amGLOBALOILGEP127 - Helium Exploration to Commence on EP127***FML8:20amAGS9:32amALLIANCESA Government Co-Funding for Weednanna Research***FNP10:26amART9:31amAIRTASKERUS expansion and acquisition of Zaarly***FNP10:15amENR9:28amENCOUNTERBHP Exercises Option over $22m Farm-in at Elliott Cu Project***GLL10:01amORN9:26amORION MINHigh priority targets identified at Okiep Copper Project***GLV9:36amART9:25amAIRTASKERInvestor Presentation***GML8:20amKRR9:24amKING RIVERHPA Prefeasibility Study Update***HLX9:39amPTR9:22amPETRATHERMComet Project - ADI Drilling Grant Awarded***ICG9:17amICG9:17amINCA MINLSNew High-Priority Tier-1 Targets Identified at Frewena, NT***IXU9:00amNPM9:16amNEWPEAKProject & Corporate Update***KGN8:27amDYL9:15amD YELLOWDeep Yellow Added To MSCI Global Market Cap Index***KRR9:24amTHR9:14amTHORMININGSA GOVT FUNDING $300,000-ALFORD EAST COPPER***MFB7:30amSO49:13amSALT LAKETrading Halt***MM88:20amCIM9:10amCIMICCIMIC PLACES EUR500M EUROBOND***MPP7:31amART9:07amAIRTASKERTrading Halt***MPP7:31amVVA9:04amVIVALEISURResponse to ASX Aware Query***MPP7:31amIXU9:00amIXUPInvestor Presentation for Acquisition of DataPOWA Ltd***MPP7:30amEQE8:56amEQUUS LTDSuccessful Institutional Placement and SPP***MSR9:47amAQR8:49amAPNCONREITProperty portfolio acquisition***MSR9:46amDCN8:49amDACIANGOLDMt Marven South Drilling Results***MXR10:04amPVS8:49amPIVOTALChairman's Address and Presentation to 2021 AGM***NFN10:14amTIE8:47amTIETTOTietto Hits 3m @ 58g/t Au incl. 1m @ 174g/t Au at AG South***NPM9:16amENX8:44amENEGEXExploration Update - South West Terrane***OCA7:33amSYD8:37amSYDAIRPORT2021 AGM Presentation***OCA7:33amSYD8:35amSYDAIRPORT2021 AGM Documents***OCA7:32amKGN8:27amKOGAN.COMMay 2021 Business Update***OCA7:32amDCC8:24amDIGITALXStrategic investment into Bitcoin and digital asset market***OPL9:49amARL8:21amARDEARESKNP Highway & Black Range - Nickel Sulphide Drilling Starts***ORN9:26amTI18:21amTOMBADOROperating Licence Granted***PTR9:22amFML8:20amFOCUS MINResource Update for Big Blow and Happy Jack Deposits***PUR8:20amPUR8:20amPURSUITMINOver 1gt Au PGE in Soils at Phils Hill Prospect***PVS8:49amMM88:20amMED METALSRAV8 Nickel Project Divestment***RED8:20amGML8:20amGATEWAYContinuity of High-Grade Mineralisation at Evermore***S2R10:05amRED8:20amRED 5 LTDDarlot Gold Mine production update***SO49:13amOCA7:33amOCEA HEALTNZX Results Announcement***SYA10:20amOCA7:33amOCEA HEALTNZX Distribution Notice***SYD8:37amOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTMedia Release - results to 31 March 2021***SYD8:35amOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTInvestor Presentation***THR9:14amMPP7:31amMETROPERFFY21 NZX Appendix 1***TI18:21amMPP7:31amMETROPERFFY21 results presentation***TIE8:47amMPP7:31amMETROPERFFY21 results announcement***TOE9:41amMPP7:30amMETROPERFFY21 results letter for NZX & ASX***VML10:04amMFB7:30amMY FOODBAGMy Food Bag FY21 Results***VVA9:04am


----------



## barney (21 May 2021)

*Friday 21st 10.26am till 3.49pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeAKP3:49pmAUDIOPIXELSupplementary Information to Appendix 4C for 31 March 2021***AGG10:50amFAR2:39pmFARNotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***AKN11:24amSF12:37pmSTEMIFYCompletion of Acquisitions and Capital Raising***AKP3:49pmPWG2:35pmPRIMEWESTCNI: Defeating condition to T/O bid for Primewest fulfilled***AVR11:47amVRC2:04pmVOLTResponse to Appendix 5B Query***AVR11:38amM8S1:53pmM8SUSTAINPause in Trading***BFC11:28amRCT1:39pmREEFCASINOChairman's Address to Shareholders***BRK11:28amQGL12:29pmQNTMGRPHTEExecution of Funding Mandate ACT Capital***FAR2:39pmSBM12:25pmST.BARBARAFatality at Simberi Operations, PNG***M8S1:53pmORR11:58amORECORPResponse to ASX Aware Query***ORR11:58amPRN11:57amPERENTIUnderground incident at the Obuasi Mine in Ghana***PRN11:57amAVR11:47amANTERISTrading Halt***PWG2:35pmAVR11:38amANTERISPause in Trading***QGL12:29pmBRK11:28amBROOKSIDEAGM Presentation***RCT1:39pmBFC11:28amBEST GLOBCEO Letter to Shareholders***SBM12:25pmAKN11:24amAUKINGResults of Meeting***SF12:37pmAGG10:50amANGLOGOLDObuasi safety incident***SYA10:34amSYA10:34amSAYONATrading Halt***VRC2:04pm


----------



## barney (24 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.56am Monday 24th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeEQE9:56amEQUUS LTDShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***1AD8:44amVR19:53amVECTIONTECVection Public Hospital Trial Milestone Completion***ABX9:47amNML9:47amTrading Halt***ADO9:38amABX9:47amAUSBAUXITEABX Completes Equity Placement and Option Terms***AER8:32amJHL9:46amJAYEXJHL Placement raising $0.57m***AFP7:31amZ1P9:46amZIPCOLTDZip expands into Europe and the Middle East***AFP7:30amASO9:45amASTONMINVisible Gold Intersected for Second Time at Edleston Project***AFP7:30amSCI9:43amSILVERCITYLarge Copper Gold - Rare Earth - Iron system at Copper Blow***AHQ8:21amZEO9:42amZEOTECHPlacement Secures $3.7m to Expand Company's Zeolite Projects***ALL8:34amUCM9:41amUSCOMSpiroSonic AIR Approved for European CE Mark***ALL8:30amODY9:40amODYSSEYGLTrading Halt***APC9:29amRDF9:38amREDFLEXTfNSW - Extension of Maintenance Services Agreement***APC9:28amMRZ9:38amMONT ROYALMaiden Lithostructural Interpretation - Wapatik Project***ARL8:19amADO9:38amANTEO TECHEuGeni Test Strip Manufacturing Strategy***ARN9:11amCIM9:38amCIMICCIMIC's CPB & UGL SELECTED FOR M6, REVENUE OF $1.95BN***ARV8:22amEM29:37amEAGLE MMLVisual Copper Mineralisation in Recent Drilling at The Talon***ASO9:45amWEL9:36amWINCHESTERTrading Halt***AVZ8:37amVML9:35amVITALMETALTrading Halt***AZS9:23amCWN9:33amCROWNCrown Subordinated Notes II Update***BBC9:21amWSR9:31amWESTAR RESMultiple Anomalous Gold Zones Defined at Coolaloo***BEN8:37amTIP9:31amTEAMINVESTProposed acquisition of Teaminvest Pty Ltd***BRK8:20amPUA9:30amPEAKMINLTDPeak executes binding agreement for CU2 acquisition***CHM8:54amAPC9:29amAUSPOTASHInvestor Presentation***CIM9:38amAPC9:28amAUSPOTASHAPC Raises $10m in Placement following Heavy Demand***CPN8:21amCTP9:26amCENT PETRLTrading Halt***CST8:20amAZS9:23amAZURE MINS66m of Ni-Cu Sulphides Drilled in New Discovery at Andover***CTP9:26amSO49:22amSALT LAKEInvestor Presentation***CUE9:03amSO49:22amSALT LAKEInstitutional Placement to enable final Debt Drawdown***CVV8:19amOKU9:22amOKLO RESEarly Success From Regional Drilling at Sari***CWN9:33amFLN9:21amFREELANCERFreightlancer acquires freight marketplace Loadshift***CZR9:10amBBC9:21amBNKBANKINGTrading Halt***DDB9:19amDDB9:19amDDBLASTStrategic Acquisition of Orlando - Investor Presentation***DDB9:12amMEI9:17amMETEORIC2021 Drilling Program Commences at Palm Springs (Updated)***EM29:37amMBH9:16amMAGGIEBEERSuccessful Completion of Acquisition of Hampers & Gifts Aust***EMN8:20amLCD9:16amLATCONSOLDTrading Halt***EQE9:56amMRL9:15amMAYURProposed issue of Securities - MRL***EVS8:53amMRL9:14amMAYURMRL successfully completes $2.5m placement***EVS8:39amOZM9:14amOZAURUMSpectacular High-Grade Gold Aircore Hits***EVS8:26amDDB9:12amDDBLAST$10m Placement to Fund Orlando Acquisition and Future Growth***FLN9:21amARN9:11amALDOROTrading Halt***FNP9:03amCZR9:10amCOZIRONRESRC Drilling Underway at Buddadoo Gold Project in WA***FNP9:03amQEM9:10amQEMLIMITEDQEM Advances to Pilot Plant Stage***GRL8:45amMTH9:09amMITHRILDrilling Plan Progress - Copalquin District Mexico***HPI8:37amWCG9:04amWEBCENTRALSydney office lease surrender delivers $2.2M annual saving***INF8:22amFNP9:03amFREEDOMFGLSecond Supplementary Prospectus***JHL9:46amFNP9:03amFREEDOMFGLResults of Capital Raise***K2F8:18amCUE9:03amCUETrading Halt***KIN8:18amTAR9:01amTARUGAMIN7km VTEM Anomaly and 15km Strike Identified at Wyacca***KTA8:17amMEI8:56amMETEORIC2021 Drilling Program Commences at Palm Springs***KTD8:51amCHM8:54amCHIMERICSecond Dose Cohort Initiated in CLTX CAR T Phase 1 Trial***LCD9:16amEVS8:53amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Ltd Capital Raising Investor Presentation***MBH9:16amMYS8:53amMYSTATEMYS Investor Presentation - Capital Raising***MCT8:18amMYS8:52amMYSTATEMYS Announces Capital Raising***MEI9:17amKTD8:51amKEYTONEWalmart Sales and Purchase Orders***MEI8:56amGRL8:45amGODOLPHINLewis Ponds Drill Results and New June 2021 Drill Programme***MRL9:15am1AD8:44amADALTAGE Healthcare collaboration advances to next stage***MRL9:14amMYS8:42amMYSTATETrading Halt***MRZ9:38amNZO8:40amNZ OIL&GASTrading Halt***MTH9:09amEVS8:39amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Announces Equity Raising***MYS8:53amHPI8:37amHOTELPROPHPI acquires six pubs***MYS8:52amAVZ8:37amAVZ MINSUpdated Mineral Resource Estimate***MYS8:42amBEN8:37amBEN ADE BKBEN announces resale of CPS3***NML9:47amALL8:34amARISTOCRAT2021 Half Year Media Release***NZO8:40amAER8:32amAEERISIncrease in Final Quarter Customer Revenues***ODY9:40amTYR8:31amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 62 - Week Ended 21 May 2021***OKU9:22amRIC8:31amRIDLEYAgreement to Sell Tasmanian Extrusion Facility***OZM9:14amALL8:30amARISTOCRAT2021 Half Year Results Announcement***PEC8:21amEVS8:26amENVIROSUITTrading Halt***PNR8:19amWJA8:24amWAMEJAScheme of Arrangement- Second Amendment to SIA***PUA9:30amARV8:22amARTEMISCarlow Castle Update & Board Changes***QEM9:10amINF8:22amINF LITHIEU Lithium Industry & Infinity Lithium Update***RDF9:38amAHQ8:21amALLEGIANCENew Elk Production Commences and Forward Sales Agreed***RHT8:19amCPN8:21amCASPINBroad Sulphide Zones Intersected at Yarabrook Hill***RIC8:31amPEC8:21amPERPET RESThird Stage of Air Core Drilling - Beharra***SCI9:43amEMN8:20amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese provides Chvaletice Manganese Project Update***SM17:30amBRK8:20amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Report***SO49:22amCST8:20amCASTILERESHigh Grade Gold and Copper Results in Drilling at Rover 1***SO49:22amPNR8:19amPANTOROLord Percy drilling extends Maybell Mining Centre***TAR9:01amCVV8:19amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Dasher Copper Deposit***TIP9:31amRHT8:19amRESONANCEFiling of Patent Application***TYR8:31amARL8:19amARDEARESCSIRO/Ardea research at Goongarrie BTZ***UCM9:41amKIN8:18amKIN MININGEagle-Crow delivers more shallow High-Grade intercepts***VML9:35amMCT8:18amMETALICITYMcTavish Returns Assays to 52.8 g/t Au & Executive Changes***VR19:53amK2F8:18amK2FLYTDRoy Hill Expands K2fly Agreement across Technical Assurance***WCG9:04amKTA8:17amKRAKATOANew Gold Discovery at Goodwood Reef, Rand Project***WEL9:36amAFP7:31amAFT PHARMFY 2021 AFT Financial Presentation***WJA8:24amAFP7:30amAFT PHARMFY2021 Announcement App 2***WSR9:31amAFP7:30amAFT PHARMFY2021 Announcement***Z1P9:46amSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait FY21 guidance update***ZEO9:42am


----------



## barney (24 May 2021)

*9.56am till Close Monday 24th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCBR3:56pmCARBON REVMarket update***CBR3:56pmNHC3:29pmNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities Report***NHC3:29pmLOM2:41pmLUCAPAReinstatement to Official Quotation***LOM2:41pmLOM2:41pmLUCAPACorporate Presentation - Strategic Acquisition of Merlin***LOM2:41pmLOM2:41pmLUCAPALucapa Full Year CY2021 Guidance***LOM2:41pmLOM2:40pmLUCAPAAcquisition of Merlin Diamond Project and A$23M Raise***LOM2:40pmVIP2:18pmVIP GLOVESAppointment of group Managing Director***VIP2:18pmKAU1:56pmKAISERREEFQueens Lode drilling results***KAU1:56pmNBI1:13pmNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBI***NBI1:13pmOPL12:55pmOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Investor presentation introducing Opin***OPL12:55pmCML12:31pmCHASE MINETOPAZ MULLITE FIBRE RESEARCH AT THE UNSW***CML12:31pmCYL12:25pmCAT METALSBoyd's Dam metallurgical testwork results with JORC Table 1***CYL12:25pmCYP12:10pmCYNATA THRFirst Patient Enrolled in Cynata MEND Clinical Trial***CYP12:10pmMGT11:24amMAGNETITERazorback Iron Ore Project Mineral Resource Upgrade***MGT11:24amLOM11:18amLUCAPASuspension from Official Quotation***LOM11:18amQRI11:10amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRI***QRI11:10amBSR10:57amBASSARIMAKABINGUI GOLD PROJECT UPDATE***BSR10:57amGAS10:54amSTATE GASEarly Success at First Rougemont Gas Well***GAS10:54am14D10:51am1414DEGREETrading Halt***14D10:51amZNC10:33amZENITH MINLarge Drilling Program Commenced At Split Rocks***ZNC10:33amFNT10:33amFRONTIERSuccessful Warden's Landowner Meeting Completed at Tolukuma***FNT10:33amSSL10:13amSIETELHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SSL10:13am14D10:04am1414DEGREEPause in Trading***14D10:04amAVG10:04amAUST VINTCapital restructure and EGM***AVG10:04amEQE9:56amEQUUS LTDShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***EQE9:56am


----------



## barney (25 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.50am Tuesday 25th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMVT9:50amMERC INVTrading Halt***88E8:37amSTG9:48amSTRAKER TLAppendix 4E***AKP8:23amBBL9:42amBRIS BRONCBBL AGM Presentation***ANX8:23amBMO9:41amBASTIONMINWidespread High-Grade Copper in Rock-Chips at Cometa***ART8:26amAUC9:40amCorporate Presentation***ARX9:09amBBL9:40amBRIS BRONCBBL Chairman's AGM Address to Shareholders***ARX9:09amPKO9:38amPEAKO LTDEast Kimberley Drilling Program Commences***AUA8:40amOKR9:35amOKAPI RESInfill Soils at Mount Day Project***AUC9:40amPCI9:33amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***BBL9:42amBD19:32amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Demonstrates Feasibility of SubB2M-Based IHC Test***BBL9:40amHYM9:31amHYPERIONHyperion Grows Land Position at the Titan Project by 55%***BC88:17amMMI9:27amMETROMININTrading Halt***BD19:32amMAI9:23amMAINSTREAMSS&C exercises matching right***BEM8:17amYOJ9:20amYOJEEYojee Business Update***BMO9:41amMXC9:20amMGC PHARMAMGC PHARMA 2021 CLINICAL TRIALS PROGRAM UPDATE***BPH8:20amSUV9:18amSUVOSTRATTrading Halt***BYH8:47amRXM9:13amREXMINRex repays Loan Facility***CAY8:21amVVA9:13amVIVALEISURMarket Update Presentation***CL18:24amLPE9:12amLPEHOLDINGLPE Solves Access to Renewable Energy for Apartment Living***COD8:22amEPM9:12amECLMETALSRegistration & Transfer of Ivittuut Project Licence Approved***CR98:19amVVA9:11amVIVALEISURMarket Update and Outlook Announcement***CTP8:59amTNE9:10amTECH ONEHalf Year Report 2021 - Amended***CTP8:57amARX9:09amAROA BIOFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***CUE9:02amARX9:09amAROA BIOPreliminary Final Report***CYM8:50amCUE9:02amCUEAcquisition of Australian Production Assets***DDD8:52amWRM9:02amWHITEROCKDrilling Commences at Dry Creek Silver-Rich Zinc VMS Deposit***DOC8:24amNZO9:02amNZ OIL&GASProposed Acquisition of Central Petroleum Amadeus Assets***DVN8:44amCTP8:59amCENT PETRLPresentation - Sale and Investment in the Amadeus Basin***E258:20amCTP8:57amCENT PETRLSale Underwrites Significant Investment in the Amadeus Basin***EPM9:12amSYA8:54amSAYONASuspension from Official Quotation***ERM8:22amDDD8:52am3D RES3D Resources Advances Exploration at Adelong Goldfield***FEL8:19amIPD8:51amIMPEDIMEDOfficial Release of SOZO Version 4.0 Software***FFX8:21amCYM8:50amCYPRIUMMETFinal Gold Results from Recent Nanadie Well RC Drilling***HYM9:31amBYH8:47amBRYAH RESGeophysical Target Identified at Windalah***ICR8:22amDVN8:44amDEVINECIM:CASH OFFER OF $0.24 PER SHARE FOR DEVINE BY CIMIC***IFT7:31amTLX8:40amTELIXPHARMTLX66 Meets Study Objectives in Patients with AL Amyloidosis***IPD8:51amAUA8:40amAUDEARARevenue and Sales Update***IVX8:24am88E8:37am88 ENERGYOperations Update***JHX7:30amODM8:36amODINInvestor Presentation - May 2021***LCL8:18amPH28:35amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen signs Term Sheet for Hydrogen Transport***LEX8:22amTNE8:34amTECH ONETNE H1 FY21 Half Year Results Presentation***LPE9:12amTNE8:33amTECH ONETechnologyOne SaaS up 41% & H1 FY21 Profit After Tax up 48%***M248:21amTNE8:33amTECH ONEAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts***MAI9:23amMLX8:32amMETALS XTerm sheet executed for spin out of nickel assets***MEM8:30amMEM8:30amMEMPHASYSTrading Halt***MGL8:19amART8:26amAIRTASKERPrivate Placement Completion***MGV8:22amRZI8:24amRAIZINVESTRaiz Invest Limited - SPP Completion***MLX8:32amIVX8:24amINVIONInitial Proof-of-Concept results show INV043 to be effective***MMI9:27amCL18:24amCLASSClass Investor Day 2021***MVT9:50amDOC8:24amDOCTORCAREDOC strengthens key partnership with new service***MXC9:20amANX8:23amANAXMETALSWhim Creek Project Copper Tonnes Increase By 37%***NKL8:22amPAR8:23amPARA BIOIND QUESTIONS RECEIVED FROM US FDA***NZO9:02amRTR8:23amRUMBLEMajor Drill Program Commenced at Earaheedy Zn-Pb Discovery***ODM8:36amTSO8:23amTESORO RESNew Gold Zone Identified from Extensional Drilling***OKR9:35amAKP8:23amAUDIOPIXELAGM Presentation***PAR8:23amERM8:22amEMMERSONOutstanding high grade gold results from Tennant Creek***PCI9:33amCOD8:22amCODAMINLTDGrant Awarded for Innovative Geophysics at Elizabeth Creek***PH28:35amLEX8:22amLEFROYEXPBurns Continues to Grow - deeper, wider, and a new zone***PKO9:38amNKL8:22amNICKELXLTDEM Surveys Commence At The Fire Dragon Ni-Cu Target***PLT8:21amMGV8:22amMUSGRAVEFurther RC drill results from White Heat & Numbers Prospects***PLT8:21amICR8:22amINTELICAREUniversity Partnership and Machine Learning Grant***PLT8:20amFFX8:21amFIREFINCHNew Satellite Deposit Identified at K2***RTR8:23amPLT8:21amPLENTI GRPFY21 results presentation***RXM9:13amPLT8:21amPLENTI GRPFY21 results annoucement***RZI8:24amM248:21amMAMBALTDCommencement of Exploration on Calyerup Creek Project***STG9:48amCAY8:21amCANYONOre Reserve Update for Minim Martap Delivers Proved Reserves***SUV9:18amPLT8:20amPLENTI GRPPreliminary final report Appendix 4E***SYA8:54amBPH8:20amBPH ENERGYAdvent -Baleen EP award***TLX8:40amE258:20amELEMENT25Utah Point Port Access Agreement Finalised***TNE9:10amMGL8:19amMAGONTECChairman's Address to Shareholders***TNE8:34amFEL8:19amFE LIMITEDOption to Acquire Additional JWD Interest***TNE8:33amCR98:19amCORELLARESCorella completes resource and metallurgical drilling***TNE8:33amLCL8:18amLOS CERROSSecond rig sent to Ceibal***TRA7:32amVAR8:18amVARISCANMajor Zinc-Lead Discoveries at Novales Project***TRA7:31amBEM8:17amBLACKEARTHExtensive drill program commences at Maniry Graphite project***TSO8:23amBC88:17amBLACK CATStrong Results in Discovery Drilling - Kal East Gold Project***VAR8:18amTRA7:32amTURNERSTurners FY21 results presentation***VVA9:13amTRA7:31amTURNERSTurners delivers record earnings for FY21***VVA9:11amZEL7:31amZ ENERGYZ Energy agrees in-principle deal on import terminal***WRM9:02amIFT7:31amINFRATILInfratil Infrastructure Bond Offer Opens***YOJ9:20amJHX7:30amJ HARDIE2021 Global Investor Day Presentations***ZEL7:31am


----------



## barney (25 May 2021)

*9.50am till 5.17pm Tuesday 25th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNBI5:17pmNBGCITRUSTNBI to exceed Target Distribution for FY2021***1ST4:59pmPWG5:14pmPRIMEWESTCNI: Condition to takeover bid for Primewest fulfilled***AQD12:46pm1ST4:59pm1ST GROUPBoard Changes***AWC2:31pmTZL4:43pmTZ LIMITEDExtension of Closing Date for Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***CG112:03pmHYM4:43pmHYPERIONHyperion Grows Land Position at the Titan Project - Amended***COE10:23amDYL4:21pmD YELLOWCorporate Presentation 121 Mining Investment EMEA Conference***DM11:12pmEML3:44pmEMLPAYMENTResponse to ASX Aware Query***DUG12:52pmMOT3:01pmMCP INCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT***DVN10:02amEN12:58pmENGAGE BDRResponse to further ASX Query***DYL4:21pmAWC2:31pmALUMINAChairman and CEO Speeches 2020 AGM***EML3:44pmMXT2:30pmMCP MASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT***EN12:58pmPWR1:49pmPETERWATrading update - year ended 30 June 2021***HYM4:43pmDM11:12pmDESERTMLResponse to ASX Price Query***KSS11:44amMMI12:55pmMETROMININAGM Chair and Managing Director's Address***KSS10:02amDUG12:52pmDUG TECHDUG Technology Media Release***LEL11:35amAQD12:46pmAUSQUESTMD Presentation -121 - EMEA - Conference***MMI12:55pmVRX12:28pmVRXSILICATrading Halt***MOT3:01pmCG112:03pmCARBONXTCG1 receives government grant to assist with impact of COVID***MVT9:50amVRX11:45amVRXSILICAPause in Trading***MXT2:30pmKSS11:44amKLEOSKleos Engages ISISPACE to Build Third Satellite Cluster***NBI5:17pmPPC11:37amPEETPeet capital management announcements***NZO10:03amLEL11:35amLITHIUMENHighly Encouraging Exploration Potential for Solaroz***PET10:24amPGG11:34amPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGG***PET10:23amSRN10:27amSUREFIREKooline Project 100% Major Copper-Gold Potential Identified***PGG11:34amPET10:24amPHOSLOCKPET - 2021 AGM Presentation***PPC11:37amPET10:23amPHOSLOCKMD/CEO Address to Shareholders***PWG5:14pmCOE10:23amCOOPEROperational and Financial Update***PWR1:49pmNZO10:03amNZ OIL&GASNotice of Special Meeting of Shareholders***SRN10:27amKSS10:02amKLEOSPause in Trading***STG9:55amDVN10:02amDEVINECIMIC Takeover Bid***TZL4:43pmSTG9:55amSTRAKER TLStraker's Year of Transformation Drives Positive Outlook***VRX12:28pmMVT9:50amMERC INVTrading Halt***VRX11:45am


----------



## barney (26 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.52am Wednesday 26th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeTTI9:52amTRAFFICContract Awards for $1.0m in Victoria and Rotherham, England***AEF8:21amKSL9:51amKINAAGM Slide Deck***ALQ8:38amKSL9:50amKINAAGM Chairman Address and MD and CEO Presentation***ALQ8:37amODY9:49amODYSSEYGLNew Discovery and Drilling Enhance Murchison Gold Projects***ALQ8:36amANP9:49amANTISENSEManufacture of ATL1102 clinical supplies for Phase IIb trial***AMA8:12amDCN9:48amDACIANGOLDEquity Raising Presentation***ANP9:49amDCN9:47amDACIANGOLDDacian Launches Fully Underwritten A$40m Equity Raising***ARL8:20amMYS9:46amMYSTATEPlacement and Institutional Entitlement Offer Results***ARN9:36amBBC9:44amBNKBANKINGBNK Successfully Completes $13m Capital Raise***AVE9:24amVMS9:43amVENTUREMINDrilling commences on High Priority Tin Target - Mt Lindsay***AZI8:20amSRK9:43amSTRIKETrading Halt***BBC9:44amPRX9:43amPRODGOLHigh Grade Copper Intersections at the Phreaker Prospect***BLY8:23amWKT9:43amWALKABOUTWalkabout Joins European Raw Materials Alliance***BNZ8:44amCPV9:43amCLEARVUEClearVue to form Joint Venture with eLstar Dynamics***CPV9:43amPAL9:42amPALLAPHARMPalla Pharma Limited announces new CEO, Mr Giles Moss***CXZ9:25amVML9:41amVITALMETALVital Intersects Broad High Grade REO at Tardiff Zone***DCN9:48amDEV9:41amDEVEXRESOUEncouraging gold-copper assays - Junee Project, NSW***DCN9:47amDEV9:41amDEVEXRESOUResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***DCN9:21amHRZ9:41amHORIZONHigh Grade Results Continue From Windanya Gold Project***DEV9:41amZEO9:40amZEOTECHLithium Refinery Cleantech forms part of ZEO Pilot Program***DEV9:41amJDR9:37amJADAR RESProspectus - Balkan Mining and Minerals Limited***DVN9:16amVRC9:36amVOLTTrading Halt***E258:21amARN9:36amALDOROAldoro to divest gold projects via priority IPO spin out***EM28:22amLCD9:34amLATCONSOLDLCD Secures $6.75m to Fund Phase 2 Exploration***EPN9:33amEPN9:33amEPSILONOver $1m R&D Tax Incentive Received***ESH8:52amHCT9:32amHOLISTAReinstatement to Official Quotation***ESK8:20amHCT9:31amHOLISTACollagen Market Update - Further Information***EVS9:16amMRC9:31amMIN.COMMODHigh Grade Drilling Results at Tormin Inland Strands***FBU7:30amPEN9:29amPENINSULATrading Halt***FFR8:22amWEL9:27amWINCHESTERPlacement Raises $5 Million to Accelerate Oil Exploration***FFT9:01amSHP9:25amSOUTH HARZSouth Harz Potash submits application to drill at Ohmgebirge***FID8:23amCXZ9:25amCONNEXIONCommercial Launch of CXZTRC***FSF7:31amAVE9:24amAVECHOTGA meeting for CBD soft-gel targeting insomnia***GTE8:20amDCN9:21amDACIANGOLDTrading Halt***HCT9:32amDVN9:16amDEVINEChairman's Address to Shareholders***HCT9:31amEVS9:16amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Completes Placement & Institutional Entitlement***HFR9:02amJDR9:15amJADAR RESBalkan Mining and Minerals Limited IPO Prospectus Lodged***HRZ9:41amNAG9:07amNAGAMBIENew Geological Interpretation at Nagambie Mine***IGL8:33amHFR9:02amHIGHFIELDMuga Project Permitting Update***JDR9:37amOCC9:02amORTHOCELLNew Collagen Rope Patent for CelGro Platform Technology***JDR9:15amFFT9:01amFFT GROUPVentia Update - Additional Transport Contract Goes Live***KSL9:51amNCL8:55amNETCENTRICNetccentric Signs Strategic Partnership With eShoplive***KSL9:50amSNS8:54amSENSENSenSen Acquires Scancam***LCD9:34amWAK8:52amWAKAOLIN15 Year LNG Supply Agreement Signed***LV18:47amESH8:52amESPORTS2021 Annual General Meeting - Chairman's Letter***MKG8:23amLV18:47amLIVEVLIMCommencement of Sales on Amazon US***MOZ8:22amBNZ8:44amBENZMININGMULTIPLE NEW CONDUCTORS OPEN EASTMAIN TO THE NORTH***MRC9:31amALQ8:38amALSALS Investor Presentation FY21***MX18:23amALQ8:37amALSALS Full Year Results FY21***MYS9:46amALQ8:36amALSALS Full Year Statutory Accounts FY21***NAG9:07amIGL8:33amIVEGROUPBUSINESS UPDATE AND FY21 FULL YEAR GUIDANCE***NCL8:55amSES8:32amSECOSInvestor Presentation - May 2021***OCC9:02amSTN8:23amSATURN METStrong results from extensional drilling at Apollo Hill***ODY9:49amMX18:23amMICRO-XMX1 - Rover FDA approval opens US Healthcare Market***PAL9:42amFID8:23amFIDUCIANGPFID Investor Presentation - Wilsons***PEN9:29amMKG8:23amMAKOShallow High-Grade Results Extend Tchaga Strike to 1.8km***PRX9:43amBLY8:23amBOARTAGM Slides including President and CEO's Presentation***SES8:32amMOZ8:22amMOSAICMOZ - Market Update***SHP9:25amEM28:22amEAGLE MMLSecond Diamond Drill Rig Commences at Oracle Ridge***SNS8:54amSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***SRK9:43amFFR8:22amFIREFLYShallow high-grade gold highlights growth outlook at Yalgoo***STN8:23amAEF8:21amA ETHICALEarnings Guidance***STX8:22amE258:21amELEMENT25First Sale Contract Signed for Butcherbird Concentrate***TTI9:52amAZI8:20amALTAZINCFurther High-grade Results at Ponente***TWR7:30amARL8:20amARDEARESHigh-grade gold intercepts continue at Goongarrie BTZ***VML9:41amESK8:20amETHERSTACKNew Australian Government Contract***VMS9:43amGTE8:20amGREAT WESTDrilling at Copper Ridge Project to Commence***VRC9:36amAMA8:12amAMA GROUPMarket Update***WAK8:52amFSF7:31amFONTERRAFonterra provides Milk Price and Q3 performance update***WEL9:27amFBU7:30amFLETBUILDFBU on-market share buyback, FY21 EBIT guidance $650-$665m***WKT9:43amTWR7:30amTOWERTower Limited Half Year 2021 Results Announcement to Market***ZEO9:40am


----------



## barney (26 May 2021)

*9.52am till the Close Wednesday 26th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeLEL4:07pmLITHIUMENHighly Encouraging Exploration Potential for Solaroz***14D10:10amNEW3:48pmNEW ENERGYUnstapling Proposal to Reduce Complexity and Costs***3MF9:59amMOC3:37pmMORTCHOICEForeign Investment Review Board approval received for Scheme***AXE10:00amPAL2:46pmPALLAPHARM2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***BCN11:24amMAI2:28pmMAINSTREAMApex revised offer confirmed as superior***BRN11:06amRNX2:22pmRENEGADERock Chip Results***CXO2:16pmCXO2:16pmCORE EXPCore Secures Darwin Port Operating Agreement***CZN11:29amRXL2:11pmROX RESShort Form Prospectus***DUG10:55amWML2:04pmWOOMERASPP Closes Oversubscribed***EGY11:46amROO1:49pmROOTSReinstatement to Official Quotation***HMX11:45amROO1:49pmROOTSCompany Suspension - Reinstatement to Trading***HNG12:39pmIMM1:32pmIMMUTEPImmutep granted Chinese patent for its LAG-3 candidate Efti***HNG12:35pmHNG12:39pmHGL LTDInvestor presentation - half year ended 31 March 2021***IBX11:45amHNG12:35pmHGL LTDHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***IMM1:32pmVEE12:32pmVEEM LTDVEEM Receives Initial Order for Next Submarine Refit***LEL4:07pmTTL12:07pmTRANSCENDMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MAI2:28pmRDF11:46amREDFLEXAward of New Contract with Transport for New South Wales***MAI10:54amUOS11:46amU.O. AUSTProfit Result (1st Qtr 2021) UOA Development Bhd***MAI10:29amEGY11:46amENERGYTECHEGY Convertible Note issue***MEM10:16amHMX11:45amHAMMERSPP Completes Raising $1M***MOC3:37pmIBX11:45amIMAGIONBIOFirst-in-human study update - First patient enrolled***NEW3:48pmCZN11:29amCORAZONLynn Lake Mining Studies***NML10:05amBCN11:24amBEACON MINForward Gold Sales and Exploration Update***PAL2:46pmBRN11:06amBRAINCHIPAGM Address and Presentation***RDF11:46amDUG10:55amDUG TECHTrading Update***RLC9:58amMAI10:54amMAINSTREAMFurther revised proposal from Apex Group***RNX2:22pmMAI10:29amMAINSTREAMPause in Trading***ROO1:49pmMEM10:16amMEMPHASYSMemphasys completes $3m capital raise***ROO1:49pm14D10:10am1414DEGREEMarket Update***RXL2:11pmNML10:05am$10M raised to accelerate growth at Victorian gold projects***TTI9:52amAXE10:00amARCHER MATQuantum algorithms for AI-driven 12CQ chip end-uses***TTL12:07pm3MF9:59am3DMETALFL3D Metalforge Expands USA Operations***UOS11:46amRLC9:58amREEDYLCCSIRO in research study of RLC's magnetite, WA***VEE12:32pmTTI9:52amTRAFFICContract Awards for $1.0m in Victoria and Rotherham, England***WML2:04pm


----------



## barney (27 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.52am Thursday 27th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCIA9:52amCHAMP IRONPress Release FY2021 Year End Results***1AG9:03amPRM9:52amPROMINENCETrading Halt***AAR8:26amIMC9:51amIMMURONPause in Trading***AHX8:24amVTH9:50amVITALHARVPause in Trading***AHY8:44amMEP9:49amMIN EXIP geophysical survey underway at Pyramid gold project, QLD***AIS9:36amAMS9:49amATOMOSAtomos expands Shinobi product range adds RAW implementation***AIZ7:31amNXS9:47amNEXTSCIENCBlastX approved by TGA for sale in Australia***AKM8:20amDEV9:46amDEVEXRESOUTrading Halt***AML9:04amBSX9:44amBLACKSTONEBlackstone DBU to recover Palladium, Platinum & Rhodium***AMP7:53amDCN9:43amDACIANGOLDDacian Completes Fully Underwritten A$40m Equity Raising***AMS9:49amTMG9:41amTRIGG MINRenounceable Rights Issue Prospectus***ASO9:25amCIA9:41amCHAMP IRONFY21 Annual Report Including Appendix 4E***AVA9:19amHCH9:41amHOT CHILICosta Fuego Adds High Grade Development Option***AWV9:18amESR9:41amESTRELLA RFurther Massive Nickel-Copper Sulphides at Carr Boyd***BDC8:27amSUV9:41amSUVOSTRATWhite Cloud Kaolin Project Scoping Study***BRK8:27amSHG9:37amSINGHEALTHSingular Health launches Scan to SurgeryTM initiative***BSX9:44amAIS9:36amAERISRESCONSTELLATION CONTINUES TO SHINE***CAZ8:33amTMG9:36amTRIGG MINRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $3.2 million***CGC8:50amVEN9:32amVINENERGYOdin-1 Operations Update***CIA9:52amDTS9:31amDRAGONTAILDragontail Enters Into Scheme Implementation Deed***CIA9:41amGAS9:28amSTATE GASInvestor Presentation***CMD8:23amOGA9:26amOCEANGROWNEsperance Project Update***CML9:24amASO9:25amASTONMINExercise of Options Raises $9.25 million and Appendix 2A***CNU7:42amEM19:24amEMERGEGAMEmerge Reaches 1 million Subscriber Community Milestone***CRN9:20amCML9:24amCHASE MINERED FOX GIPSY CREEK PROJECT DRILLING UPDATE***CRN9:19amKPT9:23amKANGISLANDResponse to media article***CTM9:14amCRN9:20amCORONADOChairman's Address to Shareholders***CVV8:23amCRN9:19amCORONADO2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***DCN9:43amAVA9:19amAVA RISKCoffee Microcaps Presentation***DEG9:01amKWR9:18amKINGWESTTrading Halt***DEV9:46amAWV9:18amANOVAMETALInvestor Presentation***DNK8:25amUCM9:17amUSCOMTwo New USCOM Monitors Get Australian TGA Clearance***DOU8:57amLGP9:16amLITTLEGRN$2.5m firm order increases expected DEMECAN revenue to $5.7m***DTS9:31amEGR9:15amECOGRAFPre-Construction Locked-Cycle Testwork Completed***E258:23amOBL9:14amOMNIBRIDGEFund 1 - US Investment Completion***EDE8:27amCTM9:14amCENTAURUSTrading Halt***EEG8:58amSTK9:13amSTRICKLANDCompletion of Acquisition of Horsewell JV Interest from SLR***EGR9:15amTYR9:12amTYRO PAYUpdate - Status of Make Good Actions***EM19:24amJDR9:12amJADAR RESHigh-Grade Channel Sampling Results from Tierra Blanca***EN18:32amTIE9:11amTIETTOTietto Extends AG Core at Depth with 4m @ 14.37g/t Gold***ESK8:23amNXM9:09amNEXUS MINSCrusader Prospect Diamond Drillhole Extends Mineralisation***ESR9:41amRMX9:06amREDMOUNTDrilling Commences at Mt Maitland***EXR9:06amEXR9:06amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***FPH7:30amAML9:04amAEON METALWalford Creek 2021 Exploration Program Commences***GAS9:28am1AG9:03amALTERRAAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Report***GED8:21amSTX9:03amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber Update***GTK7:31amMEI9:02amMETEORICJuruena Deep Drilling Confirms Porphyry System***GTK7:31amPPC9:01amPEETA$75M Note offering closes well over subscribed***GTK7:31amDEG9:01amDEGREYSignificant Falcon extensional & resource definition results***GTK7:31amMMI9:00amMETROMININSuspension from Official Quotation***HAS8:41amNMT9:00amNEOMETALSLi Battery Recycling - MOU with Stelco for North America***HCH9:41amEEG8:58amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Acquisition Update***IMC9:51amDOU8:57amDOUUGHDouugh partners Fiserv for access to fee free ATM network***JDR9:12amVUL8:51amVULCAN ELithium extraction piloting test work update***KIN8:23amCGC8:50amCOSTA GRPAGM addresses including CY21 update***KPT9:23amSGQ8:49amST GEORGENickel-Copper Sulphides Intersected Down-Plunge***KWR9:18amAHY8:44amASALEOAsaleo Care - FIRB and OIO approval***LCY8:22amHAS8:41amHASTTECHGrade Control Results Confirm Bald Hill Mineral Resource***LGP9:16amWCN8:33amWHITECLIFF2.8km Anomalous Au Trend Identified at McCaskill Hill***MEI9:02amCAZ8:33amCAZALY RESDrilling and Geophysical Surveys to Commence***MEP9:49amEN18:32amENGAGE BDREN1 Welcomes Industry Leading Ad Serving Platform, Smart***MIO8:22amPXX8:29amPOLARXBonanza silver grades with gold credits in first assays***MMI9:00amVR18:29amVECTIONTECToshiba Tec to Distribute Vection's XR Portfolio***NMT9:00amTAS8:28amTASMAN RESCDOT Central 70 Project Update***NST8:21amEDE8:27amEDEN INNOVCDOT Central 70 Project Update***NXM9:09amBDC8:27amBARDOCGOLDHigh grade results from Aphrodite Omega Lode***NXS9:47amBRK8:27amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Report***OBL9:14amAAR8:26amANGLOMaiden 500,000oz Mineral Resource at Mandilla***OBM8:25amZBT8:26amZEBITCEO's Presentation to Shareholders***OGA9:26amOBM8:25amORABANDADavyhurst Gold Project Operational Update***PPC9:01amDNK8:25amDANAKALIColluli Project Update***PRM9:52amWOA8:25amWIDE OPENWOA moves into consumer product development phase***PXX8:29amVYS8:24amVYSARNLTDVysarn operational and earnings update***RED8:23amTI18:24amTOMBADORSecond Infill Drill Results***RMX9:06amVHT8:24amVOLPARAFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***SGQ8:49amAHX8:24amAPIAMApiam Acquires Queensland Clinics***SHE8:22amKIN8:23amKIN MININGExceptional Assays from First-Pass Drilling at Mount Flora***SHG9:37amCVV8:23amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***STK9:13amVHT8:23amVOLPARAPreliminary Final Report***STX9:03amRED8:23amRED 5 LTDAward of KOTH gas supply contracts***SUV9:41amE258:23amELEMENT25Transport Solution Secured for Butcherbird Concentrate***TAS8:28amESK8:23amETHERSTACKUK Defence Win and Guidance upgrade***TI18:24amCMD8:23amCASSISUSMIPlacement***TIE9:11amLCY8:22amLEGACYIRONDrilling continues to yield strong results at Mt Celia***TMG9:41amSHE8:22amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***TMG9:36amMIO8:22amMACARTHURMDSO campaign with mine planning work to commence at Ularring***TMX8:22amTMX8:22amTERRAINNew Rock Chip Samples & Drilling Update - Smokebush Gold***TYR9:12amNST8:21amNTH STARNorthern Star Launches Dividend Re-investment Plan***UCM9:17amGED8:21amGOLD DEEPSemi-Massive Copper Sulphides Intersected at Nosib***VEN9:32amAKM8:20amASPIREOvoot Fat Coking Coal Quality Confirmed***VHT8:24amAMP7:53amAMPAMP acknowledges proceedings commenced by ASIC***VHT8:23amCNU7:42amCHORUSCommerce Commission releases Price Quality draft decision***VR18:29amGTK7:31amGENTRACKInvestor Presentation***VTH9:50amGTK7:31amGENTRACKFinancial Statements including Chair's Commentary***VUL8:51amGTK7:31amGENTRACKMarket Announcement - Half-Year Results***VYS8:24amAIZ7:31amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand awarded further international cargo flights***WCN8:33amGTK7:31amGENTRACKGentrack Group Limited Half-Year Results***WOA8:25amFPH7:30amF&P HEALTHRecord full year result for FPH - net profit up 82%***ZBT8:26am


----------



## barney (27 May 2021)

*9.52am till after the Close 27th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSMP5:01pmSMARTPAYPreliminary Final Report***AAR1:23pmFNP4:08pmFREEDOMFGLCompletion of Recapitalisation***AGG10:29amKP24:00pmKOREDX Project Drilling Results and Progress Update***AHI10:41amTTI3:22pmTRAFFICFurther Detail on Contract Awards in Victoria and Rotherham,***AIS10:11amEMU3:07pmEMU NLTwo High-Grade Gold Shoots identified at Gnows Nest and a***AIS9:59amEGN2:02pmENGENCOAcquisition of Eureka 4WD Training Pty Ltd***CIA12:27pmSLX1:52pmSILEXZS-Si Project Completes Construction of Prototype Facility***CIA10:08amAAR1:23pmANGLOInvestor Webinar Presentation - Mandilla Maiden MRE***CIA10:02amRCE1:18pmRECCE LTDR327 Demonstrates World First Multiple Mechanisms of Action***CIA9:59amTNR12:34pmTORIANMt Stirling Interim Mineral Resource Estimate Update***CIA9:52amCIA12:27pmCHAMP IRONQIO - Amended Credit Agreement***DDD10:30amRBD12:14pmRESTBRANNZAnnual Shareholders Meeting 2021 - CEOs Presentation***DDD10:07amRBD12:12pmRESTBRANNZAnnual Shareholders Meeting 2021 - Chairmans Presentation***DXB10:28amRBD12:10pmRESTBRANNZChief Executives Address to Shareholders***EGN2:02pmRBD12:07pmRESTBRANNZChairman's Address to Shareholders***EMU3:07pmOKR11:46amOKAPI RESHighly Prospective Gold Tenement Granted***EOS10:00amOEC11:33amORBITALTech in Oz Webinar - Investor Presentation***FGR11:09amTMT11:15amTECHMETALSTMT Investor Presentation - Spark Plus Battery Metals Day***FNP4:08pmFGR11:09amFIRSTGRAPHInstitutional Placement to Underwrite Growth Strategy***FPL10:02amRLC11:03amREEDYLCGold advances for RLC at Burracoppin, WA***IMC10:40amMTC11:01amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Secures $18M Deal for Lithium Assets***KIS10:12amPSL10:59amPATERSONSExploration Update***KP24:00pmWHC10:58amWHITEHAVENFederal Court judgment - Vickery Extension Project***LBY10:13amPO310:55amPURIFLOHPresentation to CleanTech Conference***LBY10:11amTNG10:50amTNGFurther Update on NT EPA Direction on Darwin EIS Supplement***LBY10:10amPRN10:43amPERENTIUpdate on underground incident at the Obuasi mine in Ghana***LLO10:36amAHI10:41amADVANCEDHIDermaScan AI receives medical device approval***MTC11:01amIMC10:40amIMMURONTrading Halt***MTC10:22amMVT10:40amMERC INVConditional Placement of notes and amendment of note terms***MVT10:40amLLO10:36amLION ONELLO Encounters Numerous High-Grade Intercepts at Tuvatu***OEC11:33amVTH10:33amVITALHARVReceipt of Roc offer of $1.29***OKR11:46amDDD10:30am3D RESTrading Halt***PO310:55amAGG10:29amANGLOGOLDObuasi Update***PRN10:43amDXB10:28amDIMERIXDMX-200 Remains Eligible for Accelerated Approval***PSL10:59amMTC10:22amMETALSTECHPause in trading***RBD12:14pmSYA10:17amSAYONAReinstatement to Official Quotation***RBD12:12pmSYA10:16amSAYONASayona Bid for NAL to be Submitted for Court Approval***RBD12:10pmLBY10:13amLAYBUY GHLFY21 full-year results investor presentation***RBD12:07pmKIS10:12amKING ISLNDMulti Gravity Separators Confirm Results for Dolphin Project***RCE1:18pmAIS10:11amAERISRESCORRECTION - CONSTELLATION CONTINUES TO SHINE***RLC11:03amLBY10:11amLAYBUY GHLFY21 full-year results announcement***SLX1:52pmLBY10:10amLAYBUY GHLAppendix 4E and FY21 audited financial statements***SMP5:01pmCIA10:08amCHAMP IRONInvestor Presentation - Q4 and FY2021 Results***SNC10:06amDDD10:07am3D RESPause in Trading***SYA10:17amSNC10:06amSANDONConditional Placement of MVT notes and amendment of terms***SYA10:16amCIA10:02amCHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing-Management's Discussion & Analysis***TMT11:15amFPL10:02amFREMONTPETOil Sales exceed 13,000 barrels for the June Quarter to date***TNG10:50amEOS10:00amELEC OPTICDiehl Defence Teaming Agreement***TNR12:34pmYRL9:59amYANDALExploration Update - Gordons Gold Project***TTI3:22pmCIA9:59amCHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing - FY 21 Annual Information Form***VRC9:54amAIS9:59amAERISRESPause in Trading***VTH10:33amVRC9:54amVOLTUS$8.5 Million Debt Facility Term Sheet Executed***WHC10:58amCIA9:52amCHAMP IRONPress Release FY2021 Year End Results***YRL9:59am


----------



## barney (28 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 12.42pm Friday 28th May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeLBL12:42pmLASERBONDLicense Agreement with North American Manufacturer***14D12:35pmADN12:36pmANDROMEDAShare Cafe Investor Presentation***3PL11:24am14D12:35pm1414DEGREESiBox Commercialisation Pathway***A4N9:29amGED12:06pmGOLD DEEPSemi-Massive Copper Sulphides Nosib - Additional JORC Data***ABB8:26amAS112:06pmANGELAGM - CEO presentation***ADN12:36pmAS112:05pmANGELChairman's Address to Shareholders***ADN9:08amGTG12:00pmGENE TECHTrading Halt***AHC9:01amFMG11:56amFORTESCUEIron Bridge Project Update***ALY8:19amVLS11:39amVLSCIENCEGuidance***AS112:06pmVLS11:39amVLSCIENCEMD's Address to Shareholders***AS112:05pmVLS11:39amVLSCIENCEChairman's Address to Shareholders***BET8:30amVLS11:37amVLSCIENCEAGM Presentation***BFC10:57amTKL11:31amTRAKA RESTrading Halt***BRU8:24amMEP11:27amMIN EXADN: Andromeda signs HPA MoU with AEM Technologies***BYH8:20am3PL11:24am3PLEARNINGCompletion of Blake Merger and Officeholder Updates***CAN9:44amMHI11:20amMERCHANTAppendix 4E for the year ended 31 March 2021***CAV8:26amFBR11:16amFASTBRICKFBR receives R&D Tax Incentive Cash Refund of $6.9 Million***CIO9:22amFNP10:59amFREEDOMFGLFull Federal Court Decision***CIO9:20amBFC10:57amBEST GLOBGeneral Meeting Presentation***CIO9:17amTKL10:36amTRAKA RESPause in Trading***CNB9:41amVKA10:35amVIKINGMINEVKA COMMENCES STEP OUT DRILLING AT FIRST HIT***CRN9:46amSRK10:17amSTRIKE$5m Placement for Iron Ore Production Growth***CVL8:19amDOW9:55amDOWNER EDIKeolis Downer awarded contract for bus services***DHG8:25amCRN9:46amCORONADOEquity Retail Entitlement Completion***DOW9:55amCAN9:44amCANN GROUPCann provides further revenue update***ENR8:24amMA19:43amMON AB INVSuspension from Official Quotation***EOS8:23amODY9:43amODYSSEYGLTrading Halt***ERD7:30amCNB9:41amCARNABYRESBastion Intrusion Extended to 1.4 km Strike***EUR9:32amPTR9:40amPETRATHERMComet Project - Stage One Deep Geochemical Program Complete***FBR11:16amPEN9:38amPENINSULAA$15 Million Equity Raise for Uranium Purchase***FMG11:56amEUR9:32amEUROLITHSettlement of Legal Disputes***FNP10:59amG889:32amMILEDrilling underway at Ironstone Well and Benalla***G889:32amA4N9:29amALPHA HPAMarketing and Product Development Update***GED12:06pmCIO9:22amCONNECTIONon-Renounceable Rights Issue***GEV8:26amCIO9:20amCONNECTIONotice of General Meeting***GTG12:00pmCIO9:17amCONNECTIOEntitlement Offer, Placement and Debt Restructure***ING8:25amPSA9:13amPETSECPetsec Energy Ltd 2021 AGM Presentation***JDR9:04amPSA9:12amPETSECChairman's Address to Shareholders***LBL12:42pmLRS9:11amLATRESTrading Halt***LCL8:29amPEK9:09amPEAK RESExercise of Option over Teesside Rare Earth Refinery Site***LFS8:27amMRL9:08amMAYURAdyton - further high grade intercepts Gameta Gold Project***LRS9:11amADN9:08amANDROMEDAAndromeda signs HPA MoU with AEM Technologies***MA19:43amSHV9:05amSELECTResults Presentation 31 March 2021***MEP11:27amJDR9:04amJADAR RESJadar Appoints New Director***MHI11:20amSHV9:03amSELECTResults Announcement 31 March 2021***MRL9:08amSHV9:02amSELECTAppendix 4D and Financial Statements 31 March 2021***MRM8:18amAHC9:01amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare expects improved profit for FY21***MWY8:22amTAH8:47amTABCORPAcquisition proposal received for Wagering & Media business***OBM8:27amPPY8:41amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ODY9:43amPPY8:37amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PEK9:09amBET8:30amBETMAKTECHBetMakers submits proposal to acquire Tabcorp assets***PEN9:38amLCL8:29amLOS CERROSTesorito Continues to expand, Drilling Update***PPY8:41amOBM8:27amORABANDAFurther Significant Drilling Results from Golden Eagle***PPY8:37amLFS8:27amLATGROUPLatitude 1H21 Trading Update***PSA9:13amYAL8:26amYANCOALChairman's Address to Shareholders***PSA9:12amCAV8:26amCARNAVALEPhase 3 aircore drilling at Kookynie Gold Project complete***PTR9:40amGEV8:26amGLOBENEVENGEV Management Changes***RAG8:20amABB8:26amAUSSIEBANDAussie Broadband Market Update***RRL8:23amDHG8:25amDOMAINResponse to Media Articles***SHV9:05amING8:25amINGHAMSEarnings Update and Guidance***SHV9:03amENR8:24amENCOUNTERDiamond Drilling to Commence at Lamil & East Thomson's Dome***SHV9:02amBRU8:24amBURUENERGYDrilling Rig Mobilisation Commences***SRK10:17amXAM8:23amXANADUMINEExploration Update***TAH8:47amRRL8:23amREGISChange to Hedging Structure***TKL11:31amEOS8:23amELEC OPTICAGM Presentation and 2021 Financial Guidance***TKL10:36amWNR8:22amWINGARA AGWNR Investor Presentation FY21***TRA7:51amWNR8:22amWINGARA AGWingara Delivers Resilient FY21 Performance***VKA10:35amMWY8:22amMIDWAYMarket Update - FY21 Earnings***VLS11:39amWNR8:21amWINGARA AGAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***VLS11:39amBYH8:20amBRYAH RESDrilling and IP Survey Underway at Windalah***VLS11:39amRAG8:20amRAGNARDrilling Commenced at Swedish Tullsta Nickel Project***VLS11:37amCVL8:19amCIVMECCorporate and Business Update May 2021***WNR8:22amALY8:19amALCHEMYRESPhase 1 Drill Program Completed at the Karonie Gold Project***WNR8:22amMRM8:18amMMAOFFSHORSublease of Batam Yard and Purchase Option***WNR8:21amTRA7:51amTURNERSDividend/Distribution - TRA***XAM8:23amERD7:30amEROADEROAD better positioned for future growth***YAL8:26am


----------



## barney (28 May 2021)

*12.42pm till after the Close 28th May *


CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeBND5:15pmBETALMBNDSEstimated Distribution Announcement***AAA5:14pmAAA5:14pmEstimated Distribution Announcement***ACP2:10pmCUP5:09pmCOUNTPLUSCUP core-related service provider acquisition***AHI1:45pmRMP5:06pmREDEMPERORSupplementary Prospectus***BFC1:16pmLAW4:26pmLAWFINANCECompletion of Restructure and Capital Raising***BND5:15pmCD33:54pmCD PRIEQU3Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CD13:29pmRWD3:46pmREWARD MINAGM Presentation***CD23:34pmCD23:34pmCD PRIEQU2Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CD33:54pmS2R3:33pmS2RESOURCEGrant of West Murchison Exploration Licences***CUP5:09pmQGL3:32pmQNTMGRPHTEGeneral Meeting***FTT12:52pmCD13:29pmCD PRIEQU1Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***IVO2:17pmVOR2:35pmVORTIVLIMPreliminary Final Report***LAW4:26pmIVO2:17pmINVIGORGRPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LBL12:42pmACP2:10pmAUDALIAResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***QGL3:32pmAHI1:45pmADVANCEDHIResponse to ASX Query Letter***RMP5:06pmBFC1:16pmBEST GLOBResults of General Meeting***RWD3:46pmFTT12:52pmFACTOR THChairman's Address to AGM and Presentation on PowerLime Inc***S2R3:33pmLBL12:42pmLASERBONDLicense Agreement with North American Manufacturer***VOR2:35pm


----------



## barney (31 May 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.04am Monday 31st May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingCodeTimeTRU10:04amTRUSCREENPreliminary Final Results Announcement8IH8:20amTRU10:03amTRUSCREENAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final Results March 20218VI8:20amPGC10:01amPARAGONSection 258F Share Capital Reduction9SP8:48amSOP10:00amSYNERTECPause in TradingAAU8:22amODY9:59amODYSSEYGLPlacement and SPP to Raise up to $15 MillionAHI9:07amMYS9:51amMYSTATERetail Entitlement Offer Opens and Booklet DispatchedARL8:19amPRM9:47amPROMINENCEProposed issue of Securities - PRMARN8:47amPRM9:47amPROMINENCECapital Raised for Bowsprit Drilling and Hydrogen ProjectARO9:31amGLL9:42amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations UpdateARV9:15amMOH9:41amMOHO RESMoho Receives $686k Tax Refund for R&D SpendAVE8:36amCML9:41amCHASE MINERED FOX UPDATE ON ERNEST HENRY SOUTH FARM-INAX18:46amVAL9:39amVALORESTrading HaltBC88:16amIMC9:35amIMMURONVoluntary SuspensionBPH9:02amESR9:34amESTRELLA RTrading HaltCAY8:19amGAS9:31amSTATE GASSpud of Rougemont-2 WellCHZ9:17amDDD9:31am3D RES3D Raises $1.3mil to Expedite Activity at AdelongCIM8:57amARO9:31amASTRO RESConfirmation of Chargeability Anomaly - Needles ProjectCLZ9:05amDEV9:31amDEVEXRESOUInvestor Presentation - May 2021CML9:41amGMR9:30amGOLDEN RIMMaiden mineral resource drillout at Kada acceleratedCTM9:23amDXS9:29amDEXUSUpgrade to FY21 guidanceCWX8:18amGLH9:29amGLOBALHENew CEO AppointmentCYM8:54amGNG9:24amGR ENGINFY21 Guidance UpdateDCX8:19amDEV9:24amDEVEXRESOU$7.97M share placement for expanded ExplorationDDD9:31amMBK9:24amEidsvold drilling intersects alteration and mineralisationDEV9:31amOZM9:23amOZAURUMRC Drilling Identifies Wide Zone of Gold MineralisationDEV9:24amCTM9:23amCENTAURUSJaguar Nickel Sulphide Project Value-Add Scoping StudyDHG9:00amVML9:23amVITALMETALVital Achieves Formal Acceptance of Rare Earth ProductDRE8:20amPGD9:23amPEREGOLDTrading HaltDXS9:29amRNE9:22amRENUENERGYTrading HaltESR9:34amTG19:20amTECHGENVTEM Survey Commences at Station Creek ProjectEVS8:35amCHZ9:17amCHESSERHigh-grade resource definition drill results from Diamba SudFNT9:16amKTD9:17amKEYTONEKeytone Dairy FY21 Results Deliver Substantial Sales GrowthGAS9:31amLSX9:17amLION SELCTQuarterly Report for 3 months ended 30 April 2021GED9:08amFNT9:16amFRONTIERKimono Trench Returns 1m@ 148g/t Au within 15m@ 13.89g/t AuGEN8:20amIVX9:15amINVIONTrading HaltGEV8:15amTGA9:15amTHORN GRPTGA announces profit in FY21GLH9:29amARV9:15amARTEMISTrading HaltGLL9:42amKWR9:13amKINGWESTPlacementGMR9:30amKTD9:12amKEYTONEAppendix 4E and Annual ReportGNG9:24amSCT9:11amSCOUTSECScouts White Label Programs Moving from Launch to ScaleHAV8:39amGED9:08amGOLD DEEPAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerHDN8:23amAHI9:07amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Binding Term Sheet with Inter-PsyHLX8:16amLRS9:07amLATRESMaiden JORC Mineral Resource - Noombenberry ProjectICG8:19amTGA9:06amTHORN GRPAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportIMC9:35amWEL9:06amWINCHESTERDrill Rig Arrives at Bast DeepIPB8:37amPH29:06amPUREHYDROProject Serowe, Botswana CBM spudding starts this weekIVX9:15amCLZ9:05amCLASSICMINFunding UpdateKTD9:17amONX9:03amORMINEXLTDIndonesian Gold Asset Exclusivity Period ExtensionKTD9:12amSI69:02amSIXSIG METExploration Update - Monument Gold Project WAKWR9:13amBPH9:02amBPH ENERGYBaleen Tender Program commencedLNK8:26amDHG9:00amDOMAINPEXA Interest updateLRS9:07amREA9:00amREA GROUPREA to combine Malaysia & Thailand ops with PropertyGuruLSX9:17amMAN9:00amMANDRK RESDrilling to Commence at NewleyineMAN9:00amPDI8:58amPREDICTIVE6M AT 32G/T GOLD FROM FIRST DRILLING AT KOUNDIAN, GUINEAMBK9:24amCIM8:57amCIMICBidder's StatementMOH9:41amWZR8:57amWISR LTDTrading HaltMRD8:17amNSX8:56amNSX LTDTrading HaltMXR8:39amCYM8:54amCYPRIUMMET144m Sulphide Ore Grade Copper Intercept from 25 metresMYE8:20am9SP8:48am9SPOKESPreliminary Final ReportMYS9:51amPNR8:47amPANTOROHigh Grade Results confirm continuity at SailfishMZZ8:19amARN8:47amALDOROConfidence builds for Narndee Ni-PGE Drilling ProgramNOX8:32amAX18:46amACCENT GLAccent Group completes its acquisition of Glue StoreNSX8:56amPFP8:45amPROPEL FPInternalisation ProposalNXL8:30amRIE8:42amRIEDEL RESKingman Project Update and Exciting Geophysical AnomaliesODY9:59amHAV8:39amHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportONX9:03amMXR8:39amMAXIMUSLarkinville Extension and Infill RC drilling underwayOZM9:23amIPB8:37amIPB PETUpdate timing Idris Farmout FundingPDI8:58amAVE8:36amAVECHOAB Vista to explore new TPM applications for Animal HealthPFP8:45amEVS8:35amENVIROSUITOpening of Retail Offer & Despatch of Retail Offer BookletPGC10:01amNOX8:32amNOXOPHARMNew Independent Trial Data Supports Potential of VeyondaPGD9:23amNXL8:30amNUIX LTDNuix Revises FY21 Forecast RangePH29:06amLNK8:26amLINK ADMINPEXA UpdatePNR8:47amHDN8:23amHOMECO DNRPreliminary Unaudited Valuation Increase of 6.5%PRM9:47amTYR8:23amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 63 - Week Ended 28 May 2021PRM9:47amAAU8:22amANTILLESRights Issue Closed OversubscribedREA9:00amSKI8:21amSPARK INFRTransGrid to deliver Project EnergyConnectRIE8:42amMYE8:20amMASTERMYNEMastermyne awarded Gregory Crinum U/g Whole of Mine ContractRNE9:22amDRE8:20amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Results - Illaara Au-Cu-Iron Ore ProjectS2R8:20amGEN8:20amGENMINDrilling Scheduled to Commence at Baniaka in JuneSCT9:11am8IH8:20am8I HOLDFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4ESI69:02am8VI8:20am8VIHOLDFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4ESKI8:21amS2R8:20amS2RESOURCEJillewarra Exploration UpdateSOP10:00amCAY8:19amCANYONMinim Martap Project - Key Agreement ExecutedSRJ8:17amARL8:19amARDEARESKalgoorlie Nickel Project - Feasibility Study UnderwayTG19:20amZMM8:19amZIMILMITEDNew $200,000 device order from Steel-Line Garage DoorsTGA9:15amMZZ8:19amMATADORExcellent Metallurgical Recoveries Achieved at Cape RayTGA9:06amICG8:19amINCA MINLSConfirmation of Large-scale IOCG/SEDEX Targets at FrewenaTRU10:04amDCX8:19amDISCOVEXSylvania Project UpdateTRU10:03amCWX8:18amCARAWINEPaterson Coolbro JV Major VTEM Survey CompletedTSC8:15amMRD8:17amMOUNT RIDDrilling Resumes at Weld RangeTYR8:23amSRJ8:17amSRJTECHNOSRJ secures strategically significant contractsVAL9:39amHLX8:16amHELIXCopper Sulphides Intersected in Northern Shoot PositionVML9:23amBC88:16amBLACK CATStrong Resource Growth Continues at FingalsWEL9:06amGEV8:15amGLOBENEVENGEV Signs MOU with ILF for Hydrogen Project DevelopmentsWZR8:57amTSC8:15amTWENTY7 COMaiden JORC Resource at Mt Dimer Gold and Silver ProjectZMM8:19am


----------



## barney (31 May 2021)

*10.04am till late Monday 31st May*



CodeTimeNameHeadingCodeTimeAKN6:15pmAUKINGPublic Offer Fourth Supplementary ProspectusAAA6:06pmOOO6:12pmBETAOILEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAAU5:32pmBND6:07pmBETALMBNDSFinal Distribution AnnouncementAKN6:15pmAAA6:06pmFinal Distribution AnnouncementAQZ2:36pmRGI5:57pmROTOGROSupplementary ProspectusATX10:45amAAU5:32pmANTILLESSupplementary ProspectusAVE12:38pmMSM4:12pmMSM CORPAppendix 4C - monthlyBCC10:21amVIA3:51pmVIAGOLDPreliminary Final ReportBND6:07pmNEW3:51pmNEW ENERGYAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CCTM10:29amTTA3:47pmTTA HOLDINPreliminary Final ReportFAR2:51pmFLO3:04pmVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 May 2021FLO3:04pmFAR2:51pmFARUpdate on FAR RSSD project saleFTC11:53amSE12:47pmSENSERAInvestor UpdateGCY10:18amIFL2:45pmIOOFMLC Acquisition CompletesGIB11:24amAQZ2:36pmAAVIATIONAlliance renews and increases debt facilitiesGPR11:50amIKE2:33pmIKE GPSNZX results announcement formIFL2:45pmIKE2:31pmIKE GPSFY21 Financial results and Q1FY22 performance updateIGO1:14pmNTL2:08pmNEWTALISMNPreliminary Final ReportIKE2:33pmLKO1:44pmLAKES OILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIKE2:31pmIGO1:14pmIGOLIMITEDCompletion of Tropicana DivestmentLKO1:44pmSRH1:02pmSAFEROADSMarket UpdateMEL10:20amAVE12:38pmAVECHOChair's Address and CEO PresentationMSM4:12pmFTC11:53amFIN CHAINPreliminary Final ReportNEW3:51pmGPR11:50amGEO PACChairman's Address - 2021 AGMNSB11:30amNSB11:30amNEUROSCIENR&D Tax Rebate ReceivedNTL2:08pmSOP11:30amSYNERTECTrading HaltOOO6:12pmGIB11:24amGIBBRIVERCompletion of Phase 4 Drilling at Edjudina Gold ProjectRDH10:57amTNR11:17amTORIANMt Stirling Significant Shallow MineralisationRGI5:57pmRDH10:57amREDH EDUFY21 Market UpdateSE12:47pmATX10:45amAMPLIAApp 4E - Preliminary Final Report YE 31 March 2021SOP11:30amSRN10:45amSUREFIRETrading HaltSRH1:02pmSRN10:37amSUREFIREPause in TradingSRN10:45amCTM10:29amCENTAURUSJaguar Nickel Project Value-Add Scoping Study PresentationSRN10:37amWBE10:27amWHITEBARKWhitebark Completes Share Placement to Raise A$ 310,000TNR11:17amBCC10:21amBEAM COMSInvestor Presentation and Update on ZOLEOTRU10:04amMEL10:20amMETGASCOOdin-1 gas discovery to be cased for productionTTA3:47pmGCY10:18amGASCOYNE2021 Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve StatementsVIA3:51pmTRU10:04amTRUSCREENPreliminary Final Results AnnouncementWBE10:27am


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.44am Tuesday 1st June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeOKR9:44amOKAPI RESDrill Rig Secured for Enmore Gold Project Drilling***5GG8:18am8CO9:44am8COMMONLTDLarge client extends Expense8 contract, sign CardHero option***8CO9:44amCII9:43amCI RESPause in Trading***A4N8:59amTNR9:42amTORIANMt Malcolm Option Exercised***ADD9:37amIGE9:41amINT ENERGYAppointment of Voluntary Administrators***ADR8:59amMAI9:37amMAINSTREAMSS&C exercises matching right***ANZ7:59amADD9:37amADAVALEAdavale Granted Ruiza North East Licence***AQI9:09amPNX9:37amPNX METALSEnvironmental Impact Statement lodged for FH Gold Project***AUR9:32amOKU9:35amOKLO RESFurther Success From Regional Drilling at Kandiole***AVL8:48amGGG9:34amGREENLANDGreenland Government Extends Public Consultation***BKT8:50amORN9:33amORION MINOrion signs MOU with Council for Geoscience, South Africa***BRU8:19amHHR9:33amHARTSHEADOperational Update - Award of Key Phase I Contracts***BSX9:17amAUR9:32amAURISMINETermination of Sams Creek Share Purchase Agreement***BYH8:19amHGM9:32amHIGHGRADENotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***CCZ8:16amRCP9:22amREDBANKExploration Program Underway at Redbank Copper Project***CE18:18amLIT9:22amLITHIUMAUSEnvirostream's micronutrient 2021 field trials commence***CII9:43amGNP9:22amGENUSPLUSAcquisition of Connect in NSW***CLI9:09amHZN9:22amHOR OILNotice of Exercise of Options***DEG9:15amEEG9:21amEMPIRE ENECarpentaria-1 Operations Update***DEG9:02amBSX9:17amBLACKSTONEKing Snake strikes again, high-grade massive sulfide extends***EEG9:21amDEG9:15amDEGREYEncouraging results continue at Diucon-Eagle***EMN8:20amGTG9:15amGENE TECHGTG COVID-19 Risk Test launched in USA***ERM8:39amNEU9:13amNEURENPositive FDA meetings enable INDs for three Phase 2 trials***FFX8:20amPXX9:11amPOLARXPolarX Expands Land Holding at Humboldt Range***FNP8:45amCLI9:09amCROPLOGICAppendix 4E - Financial Accounts - 31 March 2020***FNP8:44amAQI9:09amALICANTOAlicanto Agrees to Sell Arakaka Gold Project***FRB8:17amOIL9:08amOPTISCANUpdate on seeking United States FDA approval & market entry***GBR8:20amSNG9:07amSIRENGOLDSiren Strikes Significant Visible Gold at Alexander River***GGG9:34amWAT9:06amWATERCOAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***GML8:20amVN89:02amVONEXLTDSeamless Integration of Nextel and Business Update***GNP9:22amDEG9:02amDEGREYInvestor Presentation - Mallina Gold Project Site Visit***GTG9:15amKWR9:01amKINGWESTExtensional drilling resumes at Menzies***HGM9:32amADR8:59amADHERIUMAdherium submits next gen sensor for US FDA clearance***HHR9:33amA4N8:59amALPHA HPATrading Halt***HZN9:22amIBX8:56amIMAGIONBIO2020 R&D Tax Refund***IBX8:56amRCL8:54amREADCLOUDInvestor Presentation - Acquisition of Ripponlea Institute***IFM8:26amRCL8:51amREADCLOUDRCL announces key acquisition of Ripponlea Institute Pty Ltd***IGE9:41amKAI8:51amKAIROSPilbara Gold Update***IMM8:20amBKT8:50amBLACKROCKPOSCO completes US$7.5m 15% Investment in Black Rock Mining***KAI8:51amSPN8:49amSPARC TECHSPN Granted Patent for Graphene Based Remediation Technology***KLL8:20amNEC8:49amNINE ENTFinal platform disclosure***KWR9:01amAVL8:48amAUSTVANADBryah Reports 31.3MT Ni-Cu-Co Mineral Resource at Gabanintha***LEG8:19amFNP8:45amFREEDOMFGLOptions Prospectus***LIT9:22amFNP8:44amFREEDOMFGLOptions Offer***MAI9:37amMFD8:42amMAYFIELDCY 2021 1st Quarter Trading Update & Acquisition***MEU8:19amERM8:39amEMMERSONEmmerson and TCMG expand Tennant Creek Joint Venture***MFD8:42amMR18:38amMONTEMMontem progresses Tent Mountain Mine re-start with EIA***MIO8:30amNCZ8:32amNEWCENTURJameson Cell Commissioning Update***MR18:38amPRS8:31amPROSPECHZemplin Prospect Drilling Returns 1,220 g/t Silver***NCZ8:32amMIO8:30amMACARTHURMMacarthur to trial integration of hydrogen power with LAVO***NEC8:49amIFM8:26amINFOMEDIASimplePart Completion and FY21 Update***NEU9:13amOXX8:21amOCTANEXNew tenements granted at Sefton Project***OIL9:08amKLL8:20amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Commissioning Update***OKR9:44amIMM8:20amIMMUTEPImmutep enters New Collaboration with Merck KGaA for Efti***OKU9:35amEMN8:20amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese to Buy Back Chvaletice Royalties***ORN9:33amFFX8:20amFIREFINCHPit 5 Delivers More High-Grade Gold Results***OXX8:21amGML8:20amGATEWAYSignificant New Gold Mineralisation Discovered at Gidgee***PNX9:37amGBR8:20amGREATBOULDMore high-grade intersections at Mulga Bill***PRS8:31amTLG8:19amTALGAGROUPUK Studies Confirm Feasibility of Talga UK Anode Production***PXX9:11amSTA8:19amSTRANDLINENAIF Loan Facility Reaches Contractual Close***RCL8:54amMEU8:19amMARMOTAMarmota makes outstanding cash payment for Jumbuck gold***RCL8:51amLEG8:19amLEGENDMore massive Ni-Cu sulphide & mineralised intrusion, Mawson***RCP9:22amBRU8:19amBURUENERGYUpdate on Canning Basin Exploration Program***SBR8:17amTYX8:19amTYRANNAUpdate on sale of the Jumbuck Gold Project***SNG9:07amBYH8:19amBRYAH RES31.3 MT Ni-Cu-Co Mineral Resource at Gabanintha***SPN8:49am5GG8:18amPENTANETPentanet delivers on telco & cloud gaming growth***STA8:19amCE18:18amCALIMA3 Well Sunburst Drilling Campaign Commenced***TLG8:19amSBR8:17amSABRE RESAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***TNR9:42amFRB8:17amFIREBIRDOakover Rapid Development Program to Investigate Fast-Track***TYX8:19amCCZ8:16amCASTILLOCOExpanded Drilling Campaign for Big One***VN89:02amANZ7:59amANZ BANKANZ Capital Notes 6 & ANZ Capital Notes 1 Reinvestment Offer***WAT9:06am


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

*9.44am till after the Close Tuesday 1st*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeGNP3:34pmGENUSPLUSOperational Update - Award of Rio Tinto contract***A4N1:11pmEDC3:01pmEILDON CAPBusiness Update***ADX9:58amAHY2:37pmASALEOScheme Meeting - Chairman's Address and Presentation***AHY2:37pmSO42:13pmSALT LAKECleansing Prospectus***AIM1:20pmMHI1:55pmMERCHANTDividend/Distribution - MHI***ANP9:58amAIM1:20pmACCESS IHLSky News Australia Contract Renewal***BRN1:00pmWGX1:17pmWESTGOLDWestgold Corporate Update June 2021***CII10:36amA4N1:11pmALPHA HPAAccelerating Production with Precursor Production Facility***CIP10:00amLLO1:07pmLION ONELLO Resumes Exploration & Development at Tuvatu Gold Project***CXO12:40pmBRN1:00pmBRAINCHIPAnnual General Meeting Presentation Correction***CXU10:08amTKL12:52pmTRAKA RESReinstatement to Official Quotation***EDC3:01pmTKL12:52pmTRAKA RESResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***EN110:21amTKL12:51pmTRAKA RESExploration Update and Lifting of Voluntary Suspension***GNP3:34pmCXO12:40pmCORE EXPLithium Drilling Recommences at Finniss***IKE10:42amMKR12:33pmMANUKARESManuka Wonawinta Deeps Proof of Concept Drilling Successful***LLO1:07pmVN812:20pmVONEXLTDTrading Halt***MHI1:55pmRFF12:08pmRURALFUNDSDividend/Distribution - RFF***MKR12:33pmWOR11:43amWORLEYCelanese awards contract for acetic acid unit in Texas***MPX11:30amOGA11:43amOCEANGROWNRecord Monthly Sales Revenue Achieved***MTC9:53amWOR11:34amWORLEYShell awards green hydrogen hub contract in the Netherlands***NAM10:07amVN811:32amVONEXLTDPause in Trading***OGA11:43amMPX11:30amMUSTERABuilder Appointment for Forbes Residences***OKR9:44amIKE10:42amIKE GPSikeGPS FY21 results and Q1 FY22 update presentation***RFF12:08pmCII10:36amCI RESTrading Halt***SO42:13pmWZR10:33amWISR LTDWZR 2021 Capital Raising Investor Presentation***SPL10:13amEN110:21amENGAGE BDRResponse to ASX Query 31 May 2021***TKL12:52pmSPL10:13amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE SPL7013 highly active in UK variant of coronavirus***TKL12:52pmCXU10:08amCAULDRONCauldron cements position at its Ashburton Sand Project***TKL12:51pmNAM10:07amNAMOI COTAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***TKL9:58amCIP10:00amCEN I REITCIP External Revaluations Increase Portfolio to $2.9billion***VN812:20pmADX9:58amADXENERGYADX Enhances its Oil Price Hedging Position***VN811:32amTKL9:58amTRAKA RESSuspension from Official Quotation***WGX1:17pmANP9:58amANTISENSEUS FDA Feedback on Type C Meeting for ATL1102 in the US***WOR11:43amMTC9:53amMETALSTECHMETALSTECH HITS RECORD INTERCEPT AT STUREC GOLD MINE***WOR11:34amWZR9:50amWISR LTDWZR Fully Underwritten Institutional Placement***WZR10:33amWZR9:50amWISR LTDWZR Delivers 234% pcp Loan Origination Growth Settles ABS***WZR9:50amOKR9:44amOKAPI RESDrill Rig Secured for Enmore Gold Project Drilling***WZR9:50am


----------



## barney (2 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.58am Wednesday 2nd June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSTG9:58amSTRAKER TLTrading Halt***ACW9:17amBSX9:58amBLACKSTONEBlackstone - Investor Presentation - June 2021***AHY8:53amSP39:57amSPECTURMid Quarter Update - Record Financial Performance***AIM8:20amVEN9:54amVINENERGYNangwarry Update***AME9:21amMTC9:52amMETALSTECHPause in Trading***AR98:56amVTH9:51amVITALHARVPause in Trading***ARV9:23amPPC9:50amPEETSuspension from Official Quotation (PPCHA)***ATX8:45amIRD9:49amIRON ROADRegional Infrastructure Upgrade Supports CEIP Power Demand***AUZ8:48amSYA9:47amSAYONADrilling Underway at Authier Project***AZY8:36amKSN9:46amKINGSTONMisima delivers further high grade gold and silver assays***BSX9:58amESR9:44amESTRELLA RFull Option Exercise Underwriting***BYH8:19amMOH9:43amMOHO RESBurracoppin Site Visit Presentation***CCA9:02amIVX9:41amINVIONCapital Raising & co-development for Photosoft Technology***CCZ9:19amSOP9:41amSYNERTECTechnology & Engineering Update - including Contract Awards***CDA9:39amCDA9:39amCODANSale of Minetec Pty Limited***CMM8:59amSRN9:39amSUREFIREYidby Gold Project Further Massive Gold Intersections***CRR9:01amNSX9:39amNSX LTDSuccessful placement raises circa $3.5 million***CST9:13amGAS9:36amSTATE GASRougemont-2 Well Reaches Core Point***DEX8:22amPGD9:33amPEREGOLDVisible Gold in Rock Identified at Pilbara Gold Project***DOU8:21amTMG9:32amTRIGG MINCommencement of Rights Trading on ASX - ASX code TMGRA***DUR8:24amPPE9:32amPEOPLEINFRAcquisition of Leading Staffing and QLD Surveying Businesses***ELT9:11amHIT9:30amHITECH GRPInvestor Presentation - Market Update***ESR9:44amVAL9:27amVALORESPeru Project Initial Assays Deliver High Grade Results***FZO8:47amTAR9:26amTARUGAMINRC Drilling Re-Commences at Wyacca Copper prospect, MCCP***GAS9:36amARV9:23amARTEMISSuspension from Official Quotation***GGX8:27amWZR9:22amWISR LTDWZR Completes Successful Capital Raising with Goldman Sachs***HHI8:33amRAC9:22amRACEONCOContract to Commence Phase 2 Extramedullary AML Trial***HIT9:30amPIC9:22amPERPEQUITYProspectus***IRD9:49amAME9:21amALTOMETALSHigh-grade gold results continue at the Lords Corridor***IVX9:41amPIC9:21amPERPEQUITYSPP and bonus issue of Options to all eligible shareholders***KIN8:20amCCZ9:19amCASTILLOCOTrading Halt***KSN9:46amRVS9:19amREVASUMAnnouncement of material purchase order for the 6EZ Polisher***MOH9:43amACW9:17amACTINOGENActinogen Ethics Committee approval for XanaMIA study***MTC9:52amSKY9:13amSKYMETALSIron Duke Exploration Update***NSX9:39amCST9:13amCASTILERES30 g/t GOLD AND 4% COPPER IN ASSAYS FROM ROVER 1***OEC8:18amELT9:11amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report***PAA8:23amCCA9:02amCHANGEFLStrategic Partnership & Licensing Agreement***PGD9:33amCRR9:01amCRITICALVTEM Lines Remodel Produces Likely Massive Sulphide Targets***PIC9:22amTG19:01amTECHGENIda Valley Gold Soils Geochemistry Commencement***PIC9:21amCMM8:59amCAPMETALSCommissioning Underway at Karlawinda***PPC9:50amRNE8:58amRENUENERGYPlacement raises $1.46m***PPE9:32amAR98:56amARCHTISKojensi Contract with the Australian Department of Defence***RAC9:22amAHY8:53amASALEODividend/Distribution - AHY***RNE8:58amAUZ8:48amAUST MINESP-CAM Scoping Study completed for Sconi Project***RTR8:19amFZO8:47amFAMILYZONEAgreement secured with largest School Region in Texas***RTR8:19amATX8:45amAMPLIAAMP945 Improves Survival in Pacnreatic Cancer Model***RVS9:19amZNC8:44amZENITH MINExtensive Positive Results for Earaheedy Zinc Discovery***SKY9:13amAZY8:36amANTIPA MINEuropean Commodity Fund Takes Position in Antipa***SOP9:41amHHI8:33amH HOUSEUpdate on CanPharma acquisition***SP39:57amTKM8:27amTREKMETDrilling to commence at Pincunah after significant anomalies***SRG8:19amGGX8:27amGAS2GRIDUpdate - Service Contract 44 in Philippines***SRN9:39amDUR8:24amDURATECMarket update, record orderbook and tendered works***STG9:58amPAA8:23amPHARMAUSTPharmAust receives ethics approval for Phase I trial in MND***SYA9:47amDEX8:22amDUKEEXPLORDEX - Mt Flora mine potential continues to grow***TAR9:26amDOU8:21amDOUUGHDouugh forms strategic alliance with OFX for FX services***TG19:01amAIM8:20amACCESS IHLTechnology Showcase Presentation***TKM8:27amKIN8:20amKIN MININGKin Purchases 1.5% Royalty over CGP***TMG9:32amRTR8:19amRUMBLEPresentation - Advancing the Earaheedy Zn-Pb-Ag Discovery***VAL9:27amRTR8:19amRUMBLELarge Scale SEDEX Style System Emerging at Earaheedy Project***VEN9:54amSRG8:19amSRGGLOBAL$50m Facades and Defence Contracts Secured***VTH9:51amBYH8:19amBRYAH RESNew Manganese Targets in Bryah Basin***WOR8:08amOEC8:18amORBITALFirst engine system delivered to Singapore defence company***WZR9:22amWOR8:08amWORLEYInvestor Day 2021***ZNC8:44am


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

*Wednesday 2nd June 9.58am till late*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCVS6:43pmCERVANTESAnticipated Reinstatement to Official Quotation 4 June 2021***CVS6:43pmCII6:27pmCI RESSuspension from Official Quotation***CII6:27pm1ST5:47pm1ST GROUPKlaus Bartosch re-joins as CEO, Board Renewal completed***1ST5:47pmWHA5:26pmWATTLEExtension of Entitlement Offer and Offers under Prospectus***WHA5:26pmFNP4:55pmFREEDOMFGLUpdate on Dispute with Blue Diamond Growers***FNP4:55pmDGO4:51pmDRUMMONDMallina Drilling Update***DGO4:51pmISU4:24pmISELECTISU enters marketing partnership with Seven Affiliate Sales***ISU4:24pmLSA4:20pmLACHLANResponse to ASX Price Query***LSA4:20pmCLZ4:16pmCLASSICMINFraser Range Update***CLZ4:16pmBKT4:11pmBLACKROCKSection 708A Cleansing Prospectus***BKT4:11pmARC4:09pmAUST RURALEntitlement Offer Closing Date and Further Information***ARC4:09pmOSL3:50pmONCOSILOncoSil TGA regulatory update***OSL3:50pmWOR2:44pmWORLEYCompletion of Euro Medium Term Note Programme***WOR2:44pmNVA2:32pmNOVA MINTrading Halt***NVA2:32pmNVA2:08pmNOVA MINPause in Trading***NVA2:08pmIS31:51pmISYNERGYSale of MSS Loyalty Program Business***IS31:51pmCRO1:06pmCIRRALTOCleansing Prospectus***CRO1:06pmNML1:01pmHigh gold and silver in first diamond hole at Morning Bill***NML1:01pmBTI12:33pmBAILADORBailador to participate in Straker equity raising***BTI12:33pmVMS12:19pmVENTUREMINPaydirt Battery Minerals Conference Presentation - June 2021***VMS12:19pmSHE11:54amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***SHE11:54amBNR11:32amBULLETINHigh Grade Gold Hits at Lake Rebecca Gold Project***BNR11:32amVTH11:20amVITALHARVAcceptance of Ninth MAFM Offer***VTH11:20amIMM11:13amIMMUTEPImmutep granted European patent for its LAG-3 candidate Efti***IMM11:13amMAT11:05amMATSA RESRC Drilling at Devon Completed Lake Carey Gold Project***MAT11:05amMTC10:33amMETALSTECHVirtual Non Deal Roadshow Presentation - Europe***MTC10:33amCXM10:29amCENTREXIssue of Convertible Security and Appendix 3G***CXM10:29amSTG10:15amSTRAKER TLInvestor Presentation***STG10:15amCIM10:13amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES $150M CONTRACT AT KIDSTON CLEAN ENERGY***CIM10:13amSTG10:11amSTRAKER TLEquity Raising to Raise A$20 million***STG10:11amSTG9:58amSTRAKER TLTrading Halt***STG9:58am


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

Copy of the above post (forgot to "sort" the "ABC")  


CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCVS6:43pmCERVANTESAnticipated Reinstatement to Official Quotation 4 June 2021***1ST5:47pmCII6:27pmCI RESSuspension from Official Quotation***ARC4:09pm1ST5:47pm1ST GROUPKlaus Bartosch re-joins as CEO, Board Renewal completed***BKT4:11pmWHA5:26pmWATTLEExtension of Entitlement Offer and Offers under Prospectus***BNR11:32amFNP4:55pmFREEDOMFGLUpdate on Dispute with Blue Diamond Growers***BTI12:33pmDGO4:51pmDRUMMONDMallina Drilling Update***CII6:27pmISU4:24pmISELECTISU enters marketing partnership with Seven Affiliate Sales***CIM10:13amLSA4:20pmLACHLANResponse to ASX Price Query***CLZ4:16pmCLZ4:16pmCLASSICMINFraser Range Update***CRO1:06pmBKT4:11pmBLACKROCKSection 708A Cleansing Prospectus***CVS6:43pmARC4:09pmAUST RURALEntitlement Offer Closing Date and Further Information***CXM10:29amOSL3:50pmONCOSILOncoSil TGA regulatory update***DGO4:51pmWOR2:44pmWORLEYCompletion of Euro Medium Term Note Programme***FNP4:55pmNVA2:32pmNOVA MINTrading Halt***IMM11:13amNVA2:08pmNOVA MINPause in Trading***IS31:51pmIS31:51pmISYNERGYSale of MSS Loyalty Program Business***ISU4:24pmCRO1:06pmCIRRALTOCleansing Prospectus***LSA4:20pmNML1:01pmHigh gold and silver in first diamond hole at Morning Bill***MAT11:05amBTI12:33pmBAILADORBailador to participate in Straker equity raising***MTC10:33amVMS12:19pmVENTUREMINPaydirt Battery Minerals Conference Presentation - June 2021***NML1:01pmSHE11:54amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***NVA2:32pmBNR11:32amBULLETINHigh Grade Gold Hits at Lake Rebecca Gold Project***NVA2:08pmVTH11:20amVITALHARVAcceptance of Ninth MAFM Offer***OSL3:50pmIMM11:13amIMMUTEPImmutep granted European patent for its LAG-3 candidate Efti***SHE11:54amMAT11:05amMATSA RESRC Drilling at Devon Completed Lake Carey Gold Project***STG10:15amMTC10:33amMETALSTECHVirtual Non Deal Roadshow Presentation - Europe***STG10:11amCXM10:29amCENTREXIssue of Convertible Security and Appendix 3G***STG9:58amSTG10:15amSTRAKER TLInvestor Presentation***VMS12:19pmCIM10:13amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES $150M CONTRACT AT KIDSTON CLEAN ENERGY***VTH11:20amSTG10:11amSTRAKER TLEquity Raising to Raise A$20 million***WHA5:26pmSTG9:58amSTRAKER TLTrading Halt***WOR2:44pm


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 11am Thursday 3rd June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeAAU10:28amANTILLESWork Program Established for Sulphide Gold Project, Cuba***14D10:02amDEM10:21amDEMEM LTDTrading Update***14D9:55amTLX10:19amTELIXPHARMUS Co-Promotion with EZAG for Prostate Cancer Imaging***A4N9:32amPH210:10amPUREHYDROVenus-1 Pilot Well Records Early Gas Breakout***A4N9:32amAQX10:05amALICEQUEENMENDOORAN DRILLING EXTENDS MOLONG TARGET AREA***AAU10:28amECT10:04amENVIRONCoal Supply Agreement Signed with EnergyAustralia***ACL8:49am14D10:02am1414DEGREETrading Halt***ALK8:51amNVA9:56amNOVA MINThompson Brothers Lithium Project Resource Upgrade***AML9:03amXAM9:56amXANADUMINEXanadu accelerates 2021 Exploration Program***AQC8:25am14D9:55am1414DEGREEPause in Trading***AQX10:05amIXU9:54amIXUPTrading Halt***ARV9:50amICG9:54amINCA MINLSHigh-grade Gold-Copper Mineralisation at Jean Elson***ARV9:50amCAU9:53amCRONOSBathing Shed progress update***ATC9:34amIPT9:52amIMPACT MINVisible Sulphides at Little Broken Hill Gabbro***AUZ8:21amARV9:50amARTEMISReinstatement to Official Quotation***BPM8:38amARV9:50amARTEMISARV Completes $7m Placement to Accelerate Drilling Campaigns***BRN9:32amVN89:45amVONEXLTDSuspension from Official Quotation***BTI9:13amFCT9:42amFIRSTWAVEFCT partners with leading cybersecurity firm SHELT Global***BYH9:38amDXB9:41amDIMERIXDimerix Confirms Phase 3 FSGS Study Design With EMA***CAI8:19amBYH9:38amBRYAH RESTrading Halt***CAU9:53amHUM9:36amHUMMGROUPhummgroup launches humm TAPP***CDT9:28amG889:35amMILEDrilling completed at Golden Mile's Leonora Project***CEL8:59amATC9:34amALTECH CHEPatent Submission for Alumina Coating of Battery Materials***CYG8:49amCZR9:34amCOZIRONRESTrading Halt***CZR9:34amJAY9:33amJAYRIDEMarket Update on Passenger Trips Growth***DEM10:21amDTR9:33amDATELINEColosseum Project Update***DTR9:33amWML9:33amWOOMERASignificant Oxide Gold Mineralisation at Mt Venn***DUB8:46amA4N9:32amALPHA HPAPresentation to Investors***DUB8:42amA4N9:32amALPHA HPASuccessful Completion of $50M Placement***DXB9:41amBRN9:32amBRAINCHIPAnnual General Meeting Presentation Clarification Statement***ECT10:04amTAR9:30amTARUGAMINDrill Targets Confirmed at Morgans Creek Cu Prospect***FCT9:42amCDT9:28amCASTLE MINGraphite Test Work Underway***FSF9:13amNMT9:28amNEOMETALSTrading Halt***G889:35amODY9:27amODYSSEYGLHigh-Grade Drilling Results From Bottle Dump Deposit***GRL8:55amLIO9:24amLION ENELion signs MOU with Wagner Corporation to pursue Green H2***GXY8:20amVML9:24amVITALMETALNechalacho Site Update and Funding Agreement for Ore Sorter***HLX8:21amPWG9:21amPRIMEWESTCNI: Change in Substantial Holder Notice***HUM9:36amZLD9:20amZELIRATHERZLD and Levin Health to Conduct Chronic Pain Clinical Trial***HWK8:14amKAR9:20amKAROONInvestor Presentation Patola FID***ICG9:54amNML9:20amShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***INP8:32amRIE9:19amRIEDEL RESTrading Halt***IPT9:52amKAR9:19amKAROONSigning of iEPCI contract for Patola Project***IXU9:54amM7T9:18amMACH7Investor Presentation***JAY9:33amKAR9:17amKAROONFID taken to proceed with Patola Project***KAR9:20amFSF9:13amFONTERRACommunication from Fonterra Co-operative Council***KAR9:19amBTI9:13amBAILADORStackla enters agreement to be acquired by Nosto***KAR9:17amSLZ9:11amSULTANWA Projects Update***LIO9:24amPDI9:05amPREDICTIVENE BANKAN EXTENDS TO DEPTH WITH STRONG GOLD GRADES***LIT8:21amSIH9:04amSIHAYONext Drilling Results***M2R8:16amTMG9:03amTRIGG MINInvestor Presentation***M7T9:18amAML9:03amAEON METALMetallurgical Testwork Program***MAU8:15amNPM9:02amNEWPEAKLas Openas Gold Project Update***MEI8:52amCEL8:59amCHAL EXPHigh Grade Mineralisation Extends Strike by 50% at Hualilan***MHK8:16amRMX8:56amREDMOUNTMarketing Agreement and Convertible Note Placement***MMI8:26amGRL8:55amGODOLPHINGodolphin Bolsters Team with New Managing Director***MRM8:15amMEI8:52amMETEORICPalm Springs Maiden Resource***MSB8:46amALK8:51amALKANETomingley Mine Life Extended Beyond 2030***MSB8:30amACL8:49amAUCLINICALUpgraded FY21 earnings guidance by 10 to 15%***MZZ8:13amCYG8:49amCOVENTRYRenewal of Share Buy-back***NKL8:14amMSB8:46amMESOBLASTMSB Reports Q3 Financial Results and Operational Highlight***NML9:20amDUB8:46amDUBBERInvestor Update***NMT9:28amDUB8:42amDUBBERDubber a standard feature of Cisco Webex Calling & UCM Cloud***NOR8:13amBPM8:38amBPM MINBoots on the Ground in the Earaheedy***NPM9:02amORR8:37amORECORPNyanzaga SML Receives Cabinet Approval***NVA9:56amSVY8:37amSTAVELYMINCayley Lode New Wide Copper-Gold Intercepts***NZK7:30amSZL8:32amSEZZLE INCSezzle Enters into 3 Year Agreement with Target Corporation***ODY9:27amINP8:32amINCENTIAAdditional Loan Facility***ORR8:37amMSB8:30amMESOBLASTThird Quarter Financial Results on Form 6-K***PDI9:05amMMI8:26amMETROMININSuspension Update***PH210:10amAQC8:25amAUSPACCOALTrading Halt***PWG9:21amAUZ8:21amAUST MINESPilot P-CAM production plant enters construction phase***RDG8:21amHLX8:21amHELIXNew EM conductors confirm growth potential at Canbelego***RIE9:19amLIT8:21amLITHIUMAUSLIT granted Australian patent for Li extraction technology***RMX8:56amRDG8:21amRESDEVSunday Hill Mineral Resource Statement***S2R8:20amGXY8:20amGALAXY RESMt Cattlin Update***SHH8:19amS2R8:20amS2RESOURCEKinross US$9.5M Farm In on S2 Non Core Finland Ground***SIH9:04amTSC8:20amTWENTY7 COAuger Drilling Campaign Completed at Yarbu Gold Project***SLZ9:11amCAI8:19amCALIDUSRESCalidus receives first $25m of debt facility***SOR8:17amSHH8:19amSHREE MINNew Copper Occurrences at Edwards Creek Project***SVY8:37amSOR8:17amSTRAT ELESOR Autonomous Security Collaboration***SZL8:32amM2R8:16amMIRAMARRC and Aircore Drilling Underway At Gidji JV***TAR9:30amMHK8:16amMETALHAWKKanowna East Exploration Update***TLX10:19amMAU8:15amMAGNET RES9 gold targets defined over 14km at HN5, HN6 and HN9***TMG9:03amMRM8:15amMMAOFFSHORContract Awards and Asset Sales Update***TSC8:20amHWK8:14amHAWKMINEHWK TO SPIN-OUT HIGH GRADE GOLD AND GOLD-COPPER PROJECTS***VML9:24amNKL8:14amNICKELXLTDData Review Identifies High-Grade Gold At Black Dragon***VN89:45amMZZ8:13amMATADORMatador Increases Landholding Across Newfoundland***WES8:12amNOR8:13amNORWOODNorwood Wins Enhanced Software Development Contract***WML9:33amWES8:12amWESFARMER2021 Strategy Briefing Day Presentation***XAM9:56amNZK7:30amNZKSALMONProfit Guidance***ZLD9:20am


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

*Handful more till after the Close 3rd June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeAKN3:56pmAUKINGFifth Supplementary Prospectus***AKN3:56pmROG3:27pmRED SKYUpdate on AGM Arrangements***AQC1:29pmSBM3:09pmST.BARBARASimberi Operations Update, Simberi FY21 guidance withdrawn***CYP11:09amLEP2:22pmALE GROUPSale of Non-Core Properties***DGH12:59pmPWG2:18pmPRIMEWESTCNI: T/over bid for Primewest - Extension of Offer Period***EUR11:30amPTX2:12pmPRESCIENTResponse to ASX Price Query***GWR11:28amTRN1:53pmTORRENSAeromagnetics Commenced Over Northwood Hill Gold Prospect***LEP2:22pmAQC1:29pmAUSPACCOALDartbrook Modification 7 Update***MHJ12:08pmDGH12:59pmDESANE322 Norton St, Leichhardt Receives Development Approval***NMT12:25pmNMT12:25pmNEOMETALSDisposal of Mt Marion Offtake Rights for A$30M***PTX2:12pmMHJ12:08pmMICHAELHLLBoard Renewal***PWG2:18pmEUR11:30amEUROLITHHigh grade Li2O hit as Phase 2 drilling progresses at Wolfsb***ROG3:27pmGWR11:28amGWR GROUPC4 Iron Ore Deposit - Stage 2 and Production Update***SBM3:09pmCYP11:09amCYNATA THRCynata signs Licence Agreement with TekCyte***TRN1:53pm


----------



## barney (4 June 2021)

*Friday 4th June Pre-Open till 10.20am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeBD110:20amBARD1 LIFEUpdate on Legal Proceedings***14D9:46amA4N10:19amALPHA HPAPresentation to Benchmark Minerals EV Fest***9SP9:05amCUE10:19amCUEMereenie Development Well WM27 commences***A4N10:19amKFE10:11amKOGIRONFeasibility Study Update***ADS9:22amGBE10:10amGLOBE METPause in Trading***ADT8:22amMNS10:07amMAGNISFirst Lithium-ion Battery Cells Produced from New York Plant***AGE9:09amNOX9:48amNOXOPHARMNoxopharm Set to Benefit From Novartis ASCO Data***AGY8:25amAX89:48amACCELERATEHeads of Agreement Executed for Option over Mt Read Project***ANX8:24am14D9:46am1414DEGREEMarket Update Management and Directors***AX89:48amCTP9:46amCENT PETRLMereenie Development Well WM27 Commences***BD110:20amOVN9:45amOVENTUSOventus go-to-market update***BEM9:09amWEL9:43amWINCHESTERDrilling Commences at High Impact Bast Deep Well***BLY8:59amCCZ9:43amCASTILLOCOCCZ Completes A$11.7m Raise***CCZ9:43amSTG9:41amSTRAKER TLCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***CTP9:46amCVC9:37amCVC LTDMarket Update***CUE10:19amDRO9:31amDRONE$3.8 million Defence Contract***CVC9:37amDGL9:30amDGL GROUPGrowth initiatives Underway - Warehouse Development***DCG8:21amPNN9:29amPEPINNINISection 249D Notice***DGL9:30amGCY9:28amGASCOYNEFY21 and FY22 Guidance Update***DOR8:52amADS9:22amADSLOT LTDAdslot signs Marketplace Agreement with GroupM***DRO9:31amPWG9:18amPRIMEWESTPrimewest Founders Accept Centuria Offer***FFR8:24amOBM9:18amORABANDATrading Halt***GBE10:10amPWG9:17amPRIMEWESTCNI: Centuria Offer for Primewest Declared Unconditional***GCY9:28amTAR9:16amTARUGAMINDrill Targets Confirmed at Birthday Ridge Cu Prospect***GSM8:23amPEX9:12amPEEL MNGStrong Wide Copper Intercepts Continue at Wirlong***GTE8:21amQPM9:11amQLDPACIFICTrading Halt***IGE8:50amAGE9:09amCompletion of geophysics - Samphire and Big Lake Projects***INR8:25amBEM9:09amBLACKEARTHTrading Halt***KFE10:11am9SP9:05am9SPOKES9Spokes signs three-year contract with Virgin Money UK***KIN8:19amRHT9:01amRESONANCEResignation of CEO & Management Changes***MKG8:25amOVT9:00amOVATOBusiness Sales and Changes to CEO/MD***MLG8:50amBLY8:59amBOARTRating Actions - Moodys Investor Services***MNS10:07amPNM8:58amPACIFICNMLDrilling Commences at Kolosori Nickel Project***MOH8:25amDOR8:52amDORIEMUSTrading Halt***NOX9:48amIGE8:50amINT ENERGYAppointment of Liquidator***OBM9:18amMLG8:50amMLGOZLTDCONTRACT PIPELINE AND OPERATIONAL UPDATE***OVN9:45amVRC8:39amVOLTUS$4.0 Million Drawn Following Execution of Loan Agreement***OVT9:00amMKG8:25amMAKOTchaga Continues to Expand With Further High-Grade Results***PEX9:12amINR8:25amIONEERioneer Comments on FWS 12 Month Finding***PNM8:58amTHR8:25amTHORMININGSuccessful NT Drilling Grant For Molyhil***PNN9:29amMOH8:25amMOHO RESEast Sampson Dam - Market Update***PWG9:18amAGY8:25amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Project Update - June 2021***PWG9:17amTRS8:24amREJECTSHOPTrading update and Board appointment***QPM9:11amANX8:24amANAXMETALSAnax Signs Whim Creek Royalty Agreement With Anglo American***RED8:24amSGI8:24amSTEALTHStealth to Acquire Skipper Transport Parts Business***RHT9:01amFFR8:24amFIREFLYRegional exploration enhances widespread gold potential***SGI8:24amRED8:24amRED 5 LTDKing of the Hills project update***STG9:41amGSM8:23amGOLDENSTATNew Mallina Basin Tenement Granted and RC Drilling Update***TAR9:16amADT8:22amADRIATICSignificant Permitting Development at Vares Project***THR8:25amGTE8:21amGREAT WESTDrilling Underway at Copper Ridge Project***TRS8:24amDCG8:21amDECMIL GRPOrder Book Building and FY21 EBITDA Guidance***VRC8:39amKIN8:19amKIN MININGStrong Assays from AC Drilling Confirm Mount Flora Potential***WEL9:43am


----------



## barney (7 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.47am Monday 7th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeOKR9:47amOKAPI RESDrilling Commences at Enmore Gold Project***3DP8:22amICS9:45amICSGLOBALNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting***88E8:24amSER9:41amSTRATEGICExploration Update - East Tennant Copper-Gold Project***A8G9:06amPNC9:40amPIONEER CRBoard and Management Changes***ADT8:23amKZA9:40amKAZIAKazia paxilisib in Dana Farber study enrols first patient***ARL8:21amTMG9:36amTRIGG MINDespatch of Renounceable Rights Issue Documents***AS19:18amGAS9:32amSTATE GASSuccess at Second Rougemont Gas Well***AUZ9:21amPYC9:31amPYC THERAPTrading Halt***BCC9:04amCQE9:31amCHSOCINFRAFund Update***BLG9:27amPGM9:29amPLATINAXanadu Gold Project update***BLG9:12amCZR9:28amCOZIRONRESCZR Receives Firm Commitments for $7m in Share Placement***CAE8:23amBLG9:27amBLUGLASSLaser Diode Business Update and Management Changes***CII9:19amRIE9:23amRIEDEL RESRiedel Completes $1.87M Placement***CII9:19amSLC9:22amSUPERLOOPTrading Halt***COD9:12amTRN9:22amTORRENSTrading Halt***CQE9:31amAUZ9:21amAUST MINESGeophysics identifies copper-gold target at Flemington***CWN8:34amDXB9:20amDIMERIXDimerix Receives Innovation Passport and ILAP Designation***CZR9:28amCII9:19amCI RESReinstatement to Official Quotation***DDD8:32amCII9:19amCI RESAcquisition of Swiss Logistic Company***DM18:25amAS19:18amANGELAngel to launch direct-to-consumer sales channel***DXB9:20amEMD9:16amEMYRIALEmyria Data Validated, Care Model Reduces Opioids***EMD9:16amRVR9:14amREDRIVERRoyalty Update***ESR9:07amIVR9:13amINVESTIGATMetallurgical Testwork Improves Paris Silver Recoveries***GAS9:32amCOD9:12amCODAMINLTDTrading Halt***GEV8:40amBLG9:12amBLUGLASSTrading Halt***GOZ8:35amESR9:07amESTRELLA RDrilling Success Continues at Carr Boyd***GRV8:23amTG19:06amTECHGENVTEM Survey Commences at Mt Boggola Copper Project***HSN8:58amA8G9:06amAUGOLDLTDAcquisition of highly prospective gold project, Queensland***ICS9:45amSLA9:05amSILK LASERSILK Achieves Key 60 Clinic Milestone***IVR9:13amMGT9:05amMAGNETITEResult of MGTOC Option Conversions***JCS8:23amBCC9:04amBEAM COMSBeam Receives New Record Order for ZOLEO Devices***JHC8:48amSYA9:03amSAYONASayona Embarks on Next Phase of Pilbara Gold Exploration***KZA9:40amSPN9:02amSPARC TECHSparc Technologies Signs MOU with JBS&G***MBK8:36amHSN8:58amHANSEN TECHansen receives non-binding conditional proposal from BGH***MFG8:51amMOB8:58amMOBILICOMMOB completes third delivery for existing $2.3M contract***MGT9:05amMFG8:51amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - May 2021***MIH8:29amZEU8:51amZEUSRESOURTrading Halt***MLX8:28amJHC8:48amJAPARAUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal***MMI8:34amGEV8:40amGLOBENEVENGEV Commences Development of 430 Tonne Pilot C-H2 Ship***MNB8:31amNEW8:37amNEW ENERGYSuccessful Australian Asset Sale***MOB8:58amMBK8:36amAdvanced Copper-Cobalt Project Term Sheet Executed***NEW8:37amGOZ8:35amGROWTHPROSignificant valuation gains across GOZ property portfolio***NMR8:31amMMI8:34amMETROMININFurther Suspension Update***OKR9:47amCWN8:34amCROWNUpdate in relation to regulatory compliance matters***PGM9:29amDDD8:32am3D RESCosmo Gold - Updated IPO Timetable***PNC9:40amMNB8:31amMINBOS RESMNB Innovation has potential for 100% Organic fertilizer***PYC9:31amNMR8:31amNATIVE MINNMR expands portfolio with three new tenement applications***RIE9:23amTYR8:31amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 64 - Week Ended 4 June 2021***RVR9:14amMIH8:29amMNC INVESTMarch 2021 Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***SER9:41amMLX8:28amMETALS X2021 Renison Mineral Resource Update***SHN8:21amUUV8:26amUUV AQUASuspension from Official Quotation***SKC7:31amDM18:25amDESERTMLExploration Update***SLA9:05am88E8:24am88 ENERGYAcquisition of Interest in Project Peregrine***SLC9:22amGRV8:23amGREENVALEMajor Exploration Program at Georgina Basin IOCG Project***SPN9:02amADT8:23amADRIATICNew Concession Area Exploration Permit & Geophysical Survey***SYA9:03amJCS8:23amJCURVEJCurve Solutions Acquires Growing Digital Marketing***TG19:06amCAE8:23amCANNINDAHDrilling Commences at Piccadilly***TMG9:36am3DP8:22amPOINTERRASettlement of Airovant Acquisition***TRN9:22amSHN8:21amSUNSHGOLDEarly Encouragement from Field Programs at Ravenswood West***TYR8:31amARL8:21amARDEARESKalgoorlie Nickel Project - Additional Tenure Purchase***UUV8:26amSKC7:31amSKYCITYAUSTRAC ENFORCEMENT INVESTIGATION***ZEU8:51am


----------



## barney (8 June 2021)

*Pre- Open till 10.41am Tuesday 8th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeREZ10:41amRES&EN GRPCommencement of Drilling Operations at Gigante Grande***ACR8:32amNVA10:35amNOVA MINPause in Trading***AGR8:38amTUL10:27amTULLARESProgress Report***AIS9:12amSLC10:24amSUPERLOOPReplacement investor presentation***AKN8:37amPO310:10amPURIFLOHSuspension from Official Quotation***ANN9:02amAVE10:10amAVECHOAvecho to Present New CBD Data at GCI Virtual Summit***AQD9:01amPRM10:05amPROMINENCEPatriot Hydrogen Investment Update & Corporate Presentation***AUR8:38amFCT10:01amFIRSTWAVEFCT launches multi-tenanted FWaaS with Level 1 Partner Vi***AVE10:10amVTH10:00amVITALHARVVTH RE receives Roc offer of $1.33***AVL9:17amEMU9:53amEMU NLSignificant Copper Anomalism Defined at Viper Project***BAR8:50amPYC9:51amPYC THERAPSecond Drug Program Progressing Towards Human Trials***BCB8:57amCDY9:44amCELLMIDSupply Agreement for Cellmid's FGF5 Inhibitors***BEM9:37amOBM9:44amORABANDASuccessful A$21M Placement and Announcement of A$4M SPP***BLY9:02amQPM9:44amQLDPACIFICInvestment and Offtake Agreement with LGES and POSCO***CAR9:06amBEM9:37amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth signs MOU to develop Expandable Graphite plant***CDY9:44amMXR9:36amMAXIMUSWattle Dam RC Drilling started***CEN7:31amTAR9:35amTARUGAMINNew Mineralised Zone and Strike Expansion at Wyacca***CGS9:17amLEL9:29amLITHENERGYSubstantial Lithium Exploration Target Identified at Solaroz***CLA9:17amMAN9:27amMANDRK RESNi-rich Ultramafic Prospects Coincident with EM Anomalies***CRS8:21amDYL9:25amD YELLOWPositive Results Continue at Tumas 3 DFS Resource Drilling***CWY8:30amDOR9:23amDORIEMUSProposed issue of securities - DOR***DEX8:50amDOR9:22amDORIEMUSPlacement and Rights Issue***DLT9:00amRAC9:22amRACEONCORace Executes Key Contract for Israel Phase 2 AML Trial***DOR9:23amPNR9:20amPANTOROThird New Discovery at the Scotia Mining Centre***DOR9:22amCGS9:17amCOGSTATEBusiness Update - approval of Alzheimer's therapeutic***DTR8:35amCLA9:17amCELRESTrading Halt***DYL9:25amAVL9:17amAUSTVANADHigh Vanadium Extractions Confirmed in Pellet Leach Pilot***EL88:21amNSM9:16amNORTHSTAWAirborne gravity survey completed over NSM's tenure***EMR9:12amAIS9:12amAERISRESEXCEPTIONAL COPPER ASSAYS FROM RC DRILLING AT CONSTELLATION***EMU9:53amEMR9:12amEMERALDFirst Ore Feed and Wet Commissioning Commenced at Okvau***EQR8:51amNSR9:10amNSREITNSR Presentation - Business Update and Equity Raising***EVO7:30amNSR9:08amNSREITNSR Business Update and Equity Raising Announcement***FCT10:01amCAR9:06amCARSALEScarsales completes Retail Shortfall Bookbuild***GMR8:48amWRM9:03amWHITEROCKSecond Drill Rig Commences Testing New VMS Targets, Alaska***HVM8:55amANN9:02amANSELLAnsell Ltd Announces New CEO***ICR8:22amBLY9:02amBOARTCompletion of US$65M additional financing & consent approval***IMM7:37amAQD9:01amAUSQUESTHEM Survey Commences at Morrisey***KFM8:22amNSR9:00amNSREITTrading Halt***KTA8:22amDLT9:00amDELTADRONESouth32 renews Drone Data Services for another 5-years***LEL9:29amSGQ9:00amST GEORGEMaiden Drilling Begins at Paterson Project***MAN9:27amRDF8:58amREDFLEXGAC Approval and Scheme Implementation Timetable***MPA8:28amBCB8:57amBOWENCOALHigh Quality Coking Coal Confirmed at Broadmeadow East***MPA8:26amNCZ8:55amNEWCENTURSilver King Assays Deliver up to 66% PbEq incl 1,000g/t Ag***MXR9:36amHVM8:55amHAPPY VALConditional Contract to Supply Nutritional Products***NCZ8:55amTZN8:53amTERRAMINNewmont Acquires Rights to Earn-in Agreements***NSM9:16amPHL8:52amPROPELLMarket update***NSR9:10amEQR8:51amEQ RESEQR Hits High-Grade Tungsten Zones Below Open Pit***NSR9:08amDEX8:50amDUKEEXPLORTrading Halt***NSR9:00amBAR8:50amBARRA RESBurbanks Trial Mining Update***NVA10:35amSLC8:50amSUPERLOOPInvestor presentation***OBM9:44amSLC8:50amSUPERLOOPSuperloop to acquire Exetel and conduct a raise capital***OMH8:22amGMR8:48amGOLDEN RIMSampling grows Loreto porphyry copper target 100%***PHL8:52amAGR8:38amAGUIA RESAguia Secures A$3.75M Loan to Fund TEPP CAPEX***PNR9:20amAUR8:38amAURISMINEFinal Assays Received from Forrest Project Diamond Drilling***PO310:10amAKN8:37amAUKINGKoongie Park Transaction and ASX Re-Quotation Update***PRM10:05amSFX8:36amSHEFF RESBinding Offtake Secured for Thunderbird Zircon Concentrate***PYC9:51amDTR8:35amDATELINEIncreased Gold Grade with Ore Sorting***QPM9:44amACR8:32amACRUXAcrux confirms patent challenge***RAC9:22amCWY8:30amCLEANAWAYCEO Commencement Date***RDF8:58amMPA8:28amMAD PAWSInvestor Update - Waggly Acquisition***REZ10:41amMPA8:26amMAD PAWSMad Paws to acquire Waggly Club and Trading Update Webinar***RFR8:22amRZI8:24amRAIZINVESTMay 2021 - Key Metrics***RZI8:24amOMH8:22amOM HLDNGSMedia Release - Approval for Secondary Listing on Bursa***SCN8:21amICR8:22amINTELICAREOperational Update Marketing Campaign***SFX8:36amKFM8:22amKINGFISHERBroad zone of copper mineralisation intersected at Boolaloo***SGQ9:00amRFR8:22amRAFAELLASta Comba 2021 drilling complete with highest ever intercept***SLC10:24amKTA8:22amKRAKATOAMultiple and Extensive Gold Anomalies Identified at Rand***SLC8:50amSTN8:21amSATURN METExcellent Results - Southern Apollo Hill Gold Corridor***SLC8:50amSCN8:21amSCORPIONDebt Arrangement Update***STN8:21amCRS8:21amCAPRICEOUTSTANDING RC RESULTS FROM THE ISLAND GOLD PROJECT***TAR9:35amEL88:21amELEVATEURAElevate - Uranium Resources & New Discoveries***TUL10:27amIMM7:37amIMMUTEPImmutep Reveals a New anti-LAG-3 Research Program***TZN8:53amCEN7:31amCONTACT ENMay 2021 Operating Report***VTH10:00amEVO7:30amEVOLVE EDUEVO Trading Update***WRM9:03am


----------



## barney (9 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.08am Wednesday 9th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeAYU10:08amAUS UNITYAustralian Unity Cornerstone Investment AUHPT***92E9:30amBLG10:08amBLUGLASSPlacement and Rights Issue***ADN9:54amMRZ10:00amMONT ROYALProperty Scale Till Survey Commencement***AGC8:23amDXS10:00amDEXUSEstablishment of relationship with Australian Unity***AUR9:19amRDF9:59amREDFLEXSuspension from Official Quotation- Scheme Effective***AXI8:21amSLC9:54amSUPERLOOPCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***AYU10:08amADN9:54amANDROMEDATrading Halt***BKW8:24amNSR9:53amNSREITNSR Completes Institutional Entitlement Offer***BKW8:21amMEP9:52amMIN EXTrading Halt***BLG10:08amZEU9:51amZEUSRESOURCompletion of Placement & Agreement with Cloud Securities***BPH8:21amTRN9:51amTORRENSIOCG Mineralisation Intersected at Emmie Bluff***BRK8:24amGWR9:44amGWR GROUPWestern Gold Resources IPO Offer Closed - $7m Raised***CAM9:30amQFE9:43amQUICKFEEChief Executive Officer transition and trading update***CCR9:36amSTK9:40amSTRICKLANDMAJOR EXTENSION OF HORSE WELL GOLD PROJECT***CDD8:28amEEG9:39amEMPIRE ENECarpentaria-1 Operations Update***CE19:20amIRD9:37amIRON ROADCEIP Key Processing Metrics and Benchmarked Analysis***CE19:11amRNX9:36amRENEGADEStrategic Transaction with Strickland Metals Ltd***CHN8:19amCCR9:36amCREDIT CLRCCR Investor Presentation June 2021***COD9:29amMAN9:33amMANDRK RESTrading Halt***CRL8:59amEM19:31amEMERGEGAMMIGGSTER achieves milestone of 1 million paid subscribers***DW89:11amCAM9:30amCLIME CAPDividend guidance for September 2021 Quarter***DXS10:00am92E9:30am92ENERGYVTEM survey generates multiple prospective conductor targets***ECS8:48amCOD9:29amCODAMINLTDIOCG Mineralisation Intersected at Emmie Bluff Deeps***EEG9:39amREX9:27amREG EX HLDRex Revises Interim Guidance***EM19:31amPDZ9:27amPRAIRIEPrairie Files GBP806 million Statement of Claim***EPN9:06amSNS9:26amSENSENInvestor Update June 2021***FDV8:24amPOS9:23amPOSEIDONGolden Swan Drilling Confirms High Grade Continuity***FZO8:20amCE19:20amCALIMAReplacement May 21 Operational Update and Revised Guidance***GAS8:22amAUR9:19amAURISMINEFurther Significant Gold Mineralisation Intersected at Morck***GTR8:32amTPS9:17amTHREAT PROThreat Protect FY 2021 Update***GWR9:44amDW89:11amDIGITALWINCompany Update***IRD9:37amCE19:11amCALIMAMay 2021 Operational Update and Revised Guidance***ITG8:41amEPN9:06amEPSILONClinical Trial Supply Agreement with MCRI***KCC8:24amONX9:06amORMINEXLTDBoard Changes & Company Update***LPE8:32amCRL8:59amCOMETDrilling Commences at Santa Teresa Gold Project***MAN9:33amTMZ8:58amTHOMSONRESConrad Silver Exploration & New Resource Estimation Update***MCL8:49amSPN8:58amSPARC TECHSparc Technologies Signs MOU with JBS&G - Amended***MCY7:30amSVM8:53amSOVEREIGNKasiya Confirmed as one of the Largests Rutile Deposits***MEP9:52amMCL8:49amMIGHTY CTrading Halt***MOH8:21amECS8:48amECSBOTANICStrong sales growth following first commercial harvest***MRZ10:00amTIG8:47amBVMHL ends the review of its holding in TIG***MXI8:22amOLL8:42amOPENLEARNPlatform SaaS agreement with the University of Wollongong***NSR9:53amITG8:41amINTEGA GRPIntega Announces Strategic Review***OLL8:42amWOA8:32amWIDE OPENWOA expands OatUP distribution after strong uptake in WA***ONX9:06amGTR8:32amGTI RESUranium Exploration Program Approved***PBP8:29amLPE8:32amLPEHOLDINGRecord Milestone Achieved with 40,000 Customers Surpassed***PDZ9:27amPBP8:29amPROBIOTECFY21 Guidance and Trading Update***PLL8:21amCDD8:28amCARDNOCardno Announces Strategic Review***POS9:23amBKW8:24amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation and Site Tour - Western Sydney***PRN8:20amKCC8:24amKINCORACOPKincora increases Lachlan Fold Belt foothold***QFE9:43amFDV8:24amFRONT D VFDV moves to 100% ownership of InfoCasas***RDF9:59amBRK8:24amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Operations Report***REX9:27amRNT8:23amRENTDOTCOMRentPay Trading Update - The First 30 Days***RNT8:23amAGC8:23amAGCLTDAchilles Copper/Base Metals Target Zone Extended to 3 kms***RNX9:36amSSR8:23amSSR MININGAnnounces US $200mm Senior Secured Revolving Credit Facility***SFR8:20amGAS8:22amSTATE GASRougemont-2 Results Establish New CSG Play***SHE8:20amMXI8:22amMAXITRANSMXI - Litigation settlement***SHH8:19amAXI8:21amAXIOMUpdate on Large Format Retail Project***SLC9:54amMOH8:21amMOHO RESCompletion of Diamond Drilling at Crossroads, Burracoppin***SNS9:26amBPH8:21amBPH ENERGYInvestee Advent Issues Rig Tender***SPN8:58amBKW8:21amBRICKWORKSTrading Update***SSR8:23amPLL8:21amPIEDMONT40% Increase in Quartz, Feldspar, and Mica Mineral Resources***STK9:40amPRN8:20amPERENTIPerenti to partner with Sandfire on the Motheo Project***SVM8:53amSFR8:20amSANDFIRESandfire Awards Motheo Open Pit Mining Contract***TIG8:47amFZO8:20amFAMILYZONEGeneral Meeting - Investor Presentation - June 2021***TMZ8:58amSHE8:20amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***TPS9:17amSHH8:19amSHREE MINDrilling Planned at Bruce Gold Project***TRN9:51amCHN8:19amCHALICEExtensive Ni-Cu Soil Anomalism at Julimar***WOA8:32amMCY7:30amMERCURY NZFY2021 EBITDAF guidance revised to $460 million***ZEU9:51am


----------



## barney (10 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.53am Thursday 10th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeRVR9:53amREDRIVERRed River hits high-grade gold up to 27 g/t Au at Hillgrove***5GG8:23amDC29:52amDCTWODC Modular 'Collie' Project Enters Next Phase of Development***AAR8:25amCNI9:51amCENTURIACenturia Launches its Largest Single-Asset Unlisted Fund***ADN9:36amMAG9:51amMAGMATICDrilling Commencing at Wellington North Gold-Copper Targets***AHI8:51amRML9:47amRESOLMINDrilling Commenced - East Pogo Prospect 64North Project***AIS9:27amMMI9:46amMETROMININMetro Mining Executes Two New Offtake Agreements***AIS8:37amNKL9:46amNICKELXLTDEM Surveys Define Conductors at Fire Dragon***AIS8:36amCLA9:43amCELRESHigh Grade Copper-Gold Results received at MCB Project***AKN8:58amCNB9:42amCARNABYRESQuality Results at Mt Birnie, Sulphides Hit Nil Desperandum***AOU9:10amZNC9:36amZENITH MINZenith Secures Strategic Land Position in Earaheedy Basin***ARC9:18amMEP9:36amMIN EXGreat White Kaolin JV secures major Off-take deal***ARE9:14amADN9:36amANDROMEDASignificant Binding Offtake Agreement Signed for Great White***ARE8:50amKZR9:34amKALAMAZOOVictorian portfolio expands with Myrtle Gold Project grant***ARL8:25amASN9:34amANSON RESThe Bull Project Tenement Granted***ARR9:17amPAB9:34amPATRYSPatrys receives R&D Tax Incentive refund***ASB9:33amASB9:33amAUSTAL LTDNotification of civil penalty proceedings commenced by ASIC***ASN9:34amMCL9:32amMIGHTY CInvestor Presentation***BCA8:29amMCT9:31amMETALICITYTrading Halt***BLD8:53amMCL9:31amMIGHTY CMCL announces transformational acquisition and capital raise***BMO9:31amBMO9:31amBASTIONMINAdditional High-Grade Copper Rock-Chips from Cometa***BNL9:12amCLW9:30amCHTR H LWRCLW secures $200m of additional long term debt***BRB8:22amDRX9:29amDIATREMEMining Lease Application lodged for Nob Point***CDT8:23amPO39:29amPURIFLOHReinstatement to Official Quotation***CLA9:43amPO39:28amPURIFLOHR&D Heads of Agreement with Osmoflo***CLW9:30amPO39:28amPURIFLOHClarification and Retraction of Media Release***CLZ8:23amAIS9:27amAERISRESTrading Halt***CNB9:42amJLG9:23amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group Limited provides earnings upgrade for FY21***CNI9:51amCWZ9:22amCASHWERKZTrading Halt***COB9:17amSRZ9:22amSTELLARStellar Awarded Four Exploration Drilling Co-Funding Grants***CTM9:11amNML9:20amFurther high-grade gold in Morning Bill diamond drilling***CVV8:23amARC9:18amAUST RURALSuccessful completion of Entitlement Offer***CWZ9:22amCOB9:17amCOBALT BLUTrading Halt***DC29:52amARR9:17amARAREEARTHAcquistion of Scandium Mineral Rights Split Rocks Project***DEX9:03amARE9:14amARGONAUTInvestor Presentation June 2021***DRX9:29amICG9:13amINCA MINLSInca Awarded Co-funding Grants for Frewena and Jean Elson***FFF9:12amWTL9:13amWT FIN GRPTrading Halt***FFX8:23amBNL9:12amBLUESTARSubstantial Increase in Land & Prospective Helium Resources***GLH8:46amFFF9:12amFORBIDDENLandmark agreement to distribute FUNCH in Vietnam***HFY8:25amNOX9:11amNOXOPHARMDARRT-2 Study Update and Clarification***HYM8:37amCTM9:11amCENTAURUSSignificant New Intersections in Step-Out Drilling at Jaguar***ICG9:13amAOU9:10amAUROCH MINNICKEL SULPHIDES INTERSECTED AT NEW LEINSTER PROSPECTS***IHR9:04amIHR9:04amINTELLIHRInvestor Presentation and Q4 Progress Update***JLG9:23amDEX9:03amDUKEEXPLOR8m Capital Raising to Fund Resource Expansion***KAI8:40amSPN9:00amSPARC TECHNew Sparc Coatings Testing Delivers Exceptional Results***KPT8:55amAKN8:58amAUKINGKoongie Park Copper/Zinc Project and ASX Re-Quotation Update***KZR9:34amKPT8:55amKANGISLANDSecond offer by KI Phoenix***LGL8:30amBLD8:53amBORAL LTDBoral Target's Statement***MAG9:51amAHI8:51amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Binding Term Sheet with Cubert Inc.***MCL9:32amARE8:50amARGONAUTTrading Halt***MCL9:31amNCM8:48amNEWCRESTNewcrest Exploration Update - 10 June 2021***MCT9:31amGLH8:46amGLOBALHETrading Halt***MEG8:41amMEG8:41amMEGADOHigh Grade Gold in Rocks Returned from Chakata Gold Project***MEP9:36amKAI8:40amKAIROSMount York Project Exploration Target***MHC8:25amAIS8:37amAERISRESCONSTELLATION FOOTPRINT CONTINUES TO GROW***MMI9:46amHYM8:37amHYPERIONHyperion Expands Portfolio of Titanium Metal Technology***MOC8:35amAIS8:36amAERISRESAERIS CONTINUES DELEVERAGING AHEAD OF SCHEDULE***NCM8:48amMOC8:35amMORTCHOICEChairman's address - 10 June 2021***NKL9:46amLGL8:30amLYNCHGROUPProfit Guidance***NML9:20amONE8:29amONEVIEWEpworth 5 Year Extension and Expansion***NOX9:11amPBH8:29amPOINTSBETPointsBet Secures Maryland Market Access***ONE8:29amBCA8:29amBLK CANYONWidespread Manganese Confirmed at Flanagan Bore Prospect***PAB9:34amSO48:28amSALT LAKEReceipt of Placement Funds and Final Debt Drawdown***PBH8:29amPLL8:26amPIEDMONTScoping Update Highlights Exceptional Economics of Project***PLL8:26amHFY8:25amHUBIFYLTDHFY acquires Managed Service Provider & Telemarketing Coys***PO39:29amAAR8:25amANGLOKoongie Park Joint Venture Commences - Receipt of $900k***PO39:28amMHC8:25amMANHATTANDrilling Update***PO39:28amARL8:25amARDEARESSemi-massive nickel sulphide intercept at Emu Lake***RML9:47amCLZ8:23amCLASSICMINMining of Bulk Sample Approved***RVR9:53amCVV8:23amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***SO48:28amCDT8:23amCASTLE MINPolelle Soil Sampling Defines Drill Targets***SPN9:00am5GG8:23amPENTANETPentanet Announces GeForce Now Beta Start Date***SRZ9:22amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHScale of Viper Mineralised System Continues to Grow***WTL9:13amBRB8:22amBREAKERHigh-grade results enhance depth potential at Bombora***ZNC9:36am


----------



## barney (10 June 2021)

*9.53am till 4.05pm Thursday 10th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeEUR4:05pmEUROLITHPhase 2 Drilling Progress Update Competent Person Amendment***AHC1:59pmAQS3:40pmAQUISResponse to ASX Price Query***AHY10:19amGLB3:21pmGLOBE INTLTRADING UPDATE***AQS3:40pmVAN2:39pmVANGOMINTrading Halt***AZS10:17amAHC1:59pmAUS HEALTHResponse to ASX Price Query***CWZ11:05amEGH1:54pmEUR GROUPConditional contract to acquire land in Kingaroy Qld***DKM1:47pmDKM1:47pmDUKETON4,000m Diamond Drill Program commences at Rosie***EGH1:54pmMAI1:21pmMAINSTREAMApex revised offer confirmed as superior***EUR4:05pmVAN1:07pmVANGOMINPause in Trading***FAU11:50amLCK12:52pmLEIGHCREEKTrading Halt***FSG12:07pmKTE12:48pmK2 ENERGYTransfer of quotation of K2 Energy shares to NSX from ASX***GLB3:21pmPWG12:46pmPRIMEWESTCNI:Takeover bid for Primewest-Notice of status of condition***HHR10:26amFSG12:07pmFIELD SOLUFSG Awarded additional $4.1M Federal Government RCP Funding***IPT10:00amLCK12:03pmLEIGHCREEKPause in Trading***IRE10:50amMAI11:55amMAINSTREAMFurther revised proposal from Apex Group***KTE12:48pmFAU11:50amFIRST AUSnowstorm Drilling Intersects Mineralised Dyke Swarm***LCK12:52pmMDR11:37amMEDADVISORUS Business Update***LCK12:03pmVAL11:18amVALORESPeruvian Picha Project Landholding Expanded***MAI1:21pmMTB11:09amMT BURGESSKihabe Deposit - Silver Domain associated mineralisation***MAI11:55amCWZ11:05amCASHWERKZCWZ Investor Presentation***MAI10:58amMAI10:58amMAINSTREAMPause in Trading***MDR11:37amIRE10:50amIRESSResponse to media article***MGU9:59amROG10:32amRED SKYManaging Director's AGM Address***MTB11:09amHHR10:26amHARTSHEADAward of Phase I Concept Select Frac Modelling & Design***PWG12:46pmAHY10:19amASALEOScheme of Arrangement legally effective***ROG10:32amAZS10:17amAZURE MINSStrategic Review of Mexican Assets***RVR9:53amVTH10:10amVITALHARVMAFM offer of $1.33 and voting intention statement received***VAL11:18amIPT10:00amIMPACT MINSoil Geochemistry Underway at Arkun Beau***VAN2:39pmMGU9:59amMAG MININGTrading Halt***VAN1:07pmVTH9:59amVITALHARVPause in Trading***VTH10:10amRVR9:53amREDRIVERRed River hits high-grade gold up to 27 g/t Au at Hillgrove***VTH9:59am


----------



## barney (11 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.55am Friday 11th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeVTH9:55amVITALHARVVTH RE accepts Tenth MAFM Proposal***A8G9:26amVR19:54amVECTIONTECTrading Halt***ABR8:41amMGU9:53amMAG MININGUpdate to Title - MGU Announces Mandate with Anglo American***AIS9:40amAPG9:51amAUSTPAC RQueries Received from ASX***AIS9:37amMTR9:47amMETALTIGERExercise of Warrants***AL38:54amBNR9:45amBULLETINNew Drilling Program Commences at Lake Rebecca***AMP7:50amMAT9:41amMATSA RESLake Carey Mineral Resource Increased to 694,000oz***AO18:22amCIP9:41amCEN I REITCIP Acquires Three Assets, Expands Portfolio to over $3B***APD9:10amAIS9:40amAERISRESAERIS $50M PLACEMENT PRESENTATION***APG9:51amGCY9:40amGASCOYNETrading Halt***AVH8:23amAIS9:37amAERISRESCOMPLETION OF $50.4M PLACEMENT***AXE9:29amFFR9:37amFIREFLYTrading Halt***BAS9:34amKPG9:37amKELLYPRTNRJun-21 Monthly Dividend for the 2021 Financial Year***BNR9:45amOBM9:36amORABANDAShare Purchase Plan Offer Document***BRN8:21amFFG9:35amFATFISHReinstatement to Official Quotation***CIP9:41amFFG9:34amFATFISHFFG acquires BNPL Next Ltd to enter into Early Wage Access***DDD8:23amBAS9:34amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - May 2021***DMP8:23amMGU9:30amMAG MININGAMG Announces mandate with Anglo American***DMP8:23amAXE9:29amARCHER MATArcher progresses with semiconductor chip testing***DRE8:22amVRC9:27amVOLTTrading Halt***FFG9:35amA8G9:26amAUGOLDLTDGround magnetics define intense magnetic anomaly, May Queen***FFG9:34amG1A9:24amGALENA MINTrading Halt***FFR9:37amMAN9:23amMANDRK RESSuccessful $12 Million Placement to Accelerate Exploration***G1A9:24amIRE9:21amIRESSIress Market Update***GCY9:40amMCL9:20amMIGHTY CCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement offer***GED8:22amGMR9:18amGOLDEN RIMDepth of Diabatou high-grade gold shoot extended***GMR9:18amPNM9:17amPACIFICNMLInvestor Presentation***GNM8:23amSYR9:17amSYRAH RESSyrah to issue Series 3 Convertible Note to AustralianSuper***IRE9:21amAPD9:10amAPN PROPDividend/Distribution - APD***ISU8:30amRGI9:09amROTOGRORotoGro Systems Cultivate Significant Yields In Crop Trials***KPG9:37amWFL9:01amWELLFULLYLWellfully announces substantial partnership***LEG8:21amAL38:54amAML3DAustralian Patent Granted***MAN9:23amVIC8:53amVIC MINES6,000 Metre RC Drill Programme Commences***MAT9:41amOAR8:53amOAR RESTrading Halt***MCL9:20amMRC8:42amMIN.COMMODCommencement of Decline Mining at Traelen Graphite Mine***MEU8:22amABR8:41amAMERPACBOABR Appoints New Chief Executive Officer***MGU9:53amMRC8:40amMIN.COMMODMRC Operations Update***MGU9:30amPMV8:35amPREM INVPremier Retail 2H21 and FY21 Trading Update***MRC8:42amISU8:30amISELECTISU enters Private Health Insurance Partnership with Bupa***MRC8:40amTHR8:24amTHORMININGDrilling Commencement-Alford East Copper-Gold Project***MTR9:47amAVH8:23amAVITA MEDU.S. FDA Approves Expanded Use of the RECELL System***NPM8:21amGNM8:23amGREATNORTHFinal Four Metre Assays Extend the Camel Creek Gold System***OAR8:53amDDD8:23am3D RESAdelong Goldfield Drilling Progress***OBM9:36amDMP8:23amDOMINOSMarket Presentation regarding Acquisition of Domino's Taiwan***OEX8:22amDMP8:23amDOMINOSAnnouncement regarding Acquisition of Domino's Taiwan***ORR8:21amTSO8:22amTESORO RESTernera Step Out Hole Extends Mineralisation 150m East***PMV8:35amOEX8:22amOILEX LTDExecution of Cambay SPA***PNM9:17amMEU8:22amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold Discovery - Diamond Drilling to Commence***RGI9:09amGED8:22amGOLD DEEPAbenab Vanadium Project Positive Results of Mining Study***SKC7:30amAO18:22amASSETOWLAssetOwl Signs Tenth Customer Trial for Inspector360***SYR9:17amDRE8:22amDREDNOUGHTHigh-Grade REE Ironstones Outcropping at Mangaroon***THR8:24amBRN8:21amBRAINCHIPSharecafe Investor Presentation***TSO8:22amORR8:21amORECORPNyanzaga and Western Australian Project Update***TWR7:51amNPM8:21amNEWPEAKFurther Anomalous Gold Results - Cap Burn, NZ***VIC8:53amLEG8:21amLEGENDMawson Evolution Continues with Assays and DHTEM***VR19:54amTWR7:51amTOWERTower Update on Financial Impact of Canterbury Floods***VRC9:27amAMP7:50amAMPAMP Limited CEO transition update***VTH9:55amSKC7:30amSKYCITYEARNINGS GUIDANCE FOR FY21 RESULT***WFL9:01am


----------



## barney (15 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 9.49am Monday 15th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePKO9:49amPEAKO LTD$2.5M Capital Raisings to Fund East Kimberley Exploration***ADV8:20amFMG9:47amFORTESCUEResponse to Media Article***AKN9:05amNXL9:46amNUIX LTDCEO Transition***AMN9:32amQRI9:44amQUAL RE IFUnit Purchase Plan***ARE9:10amSEN9:42amSENETASUpdate on Senetas subsidiary, Votiro***ASB9:15amMXR9:40amMAXIMUSDrilling starts at Hilditch West Gold target***AVR8:18amMGU9:40amMAG MININGMGU progressing towards Definitive Feasibility Study***AVZ8:18amLCK9:40amLEIGHCREEKProposed issue of securities - LCK***AXE9:17amLCK9:39amLEIGHCREEK$18 million Capital Raising***AZS9:17amMCT9:38amMETALICITY$3 million Oversubscribed Placement for Gold Projects***BOQ8:43amFEL9:38amFE LIMITEDFirst Blast at JWD***CCV9:31amCVV9:38amCARAVELMINInvestor Presentation***CGS9:15amMXC9:38amMGC PHARMACANNEPIL AVAILABLE FOR FREE DISPENSING IN IRELAND***COB9:29amVR19:36amVECTIONTECVection Accelerates European Expansion via Acquisition***CV18:17amIAP9:35amIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Canberra Office Property and Placement***CVV9:38amLCD9:34amLATCONSOLDNew Mineralised Trend Discovered at Andy Well***CWN8:48amTIN9:32amTNT MINESEureka auger programme delineates extensive Gold anomaly***CWZ8:51amAMN9:32amAGRIMINWind Resource to Deliver Low Carbon SOP***CZR8:57amRSH9:31amRESPIRITrading Update***DCG8:24amCCV9:31amCASH CONVCCV Business Update***DEX8:18amWNR9:31amWINGARA AGAuditor Update***DKM8:19amCOB9:29amCOBALT BLUSuccessful A$15m Institutional Placement***EMD9:07amEMT9:29amEMETALSExploration Update***EMN8:25amSUV9:26amSUVOSTRATCompany Presentation***EMT9:29amEQT9:25amEQUITY TRPresentation to ASX CEO Connect***EQT9:25amAXE9:17amARCHER MATArcher to collaborate with Australian Defence Prime NIOA***ESR9:14amAZS9:17amAZURE MINSSeven More Holes Intersect Ni-Cu Sulphides at Andover***EWC8:14amFFX9:17amFIREFINCHTrading Halt***FEL9:38amTRT9:16amTODDRIVERBerkshire Valley Initial Aircore Drilling Update***FFX9:17amCGS9:15amCOGSTATELoan Forgiven re US Governments Paycheck Protection Program***FMG9:47amASB9:15amAUSTAL LTDEarnings Guidance Update***FRB8:20amESR9:14amESTRELLA RPhase 3 Sulphide Intersections Continue at T5 Carr Boyd***G888:52amMIO9:13amMACARTHURMStrategic co-operation agreement with Jin Sung International***GDF9:12amVAN9:13amVANGOMINVango Raises Funds to Commence 2021 Drill Programme***GED8:24amGDF9:12amGARDAPRGRPDividend/Distribution - GDF***GMD8:24amIXR9:11amIONICRAREPhase 4 Drill Program Commenced at Makuutu***GSM8:18amWTL9:11amWT FIN GRPAcquisition of Sentry Group***HAS8:38amWNR9:11amWINGARA AGTrading Halt***HTG8:54amNKL9:11amNICKELXLTDDiamond Drilling to Commence at Fire Dragon***IAP9:35amARE9:10amARGONAUTCompletion of Private Placement to Raise $5.2 million***IAP8:55amKZA9:08amKAZIAKazia launches new paxalisib phase II clinical trial***ISD8:29amEMD9:07amEMYRIALEmyria Advances EMD-004 Program Towards Registration***ISD8:28amREA9:05amREA GROUPREA acquires interest in software provider Simpology***IXC8:31amAKN9:05amAUKINGAKN Re-lists on ASX and Proceeds with Koongie Park Project***IXR9:11amOVN9:04amOVENTUSSuccessful Entitlement Offer and Shortfall Notification***JHC8:57amNCZ9:04amNEWCENTURNew Century Executes Major AUD Zinc Hedging Transaction***JNO8:44amJHC8:57amJAPARAFurther non-binding indicative proposal to acquire Japara***KED8:23amCZR8:57amCOZIRONRESDrilling completed on First Priority Gold Target at Buddadoo***KFM8:24amIAP8:55amIRONGATEGPTrading Halt***KZA9:08amHTG8:54amHARVESTTGHarvest Executes Formal SPA for U.S. Acquisition***LCD9:34amSPQ8:53amSUPERIORSuperior launches 8,000m drilling program at Greenvale***LCK9:40amG888:52amMILEAirborne EM Survey to commence at Yarrambee Project***LCK9:39amCWZ8:51amCASHWERKZCWZ Successfully Completes Fully Underwritten $14M Placement***LGP8:23amCWN8:48amCROWNRevised Proposal from Oaktree***LNK8:38amNPM8:45amNEWPEAKPositive Data Analysis Results - Strategic Metals Project***MCP8:33amJNO8:44amJUNOJuno Issues Tenders for Major Contracting Packages***MCT9:38amBOQ8:43amBANK QLDCollective Provision Update***MEI8:26amMLG8:41amMLGOZLTDEARLY COMPLETION OF CONTRACT ENABLES REDEPLOYMENT OF PLANTS***MEZ7:31amHAS8:38amHASTTECHStand-Out Simon's Find Metallurgical Test Results***MGU9:40amLNK8:38amLINK ADMINPEXA update***MIO9:13amMCP8:33amMCPHERSONMcPherson's Concludes Discussions with Arrotex***MLG8:41amPEC8:32amPERPET RESConclusion of Stage Three Aircore - Beharra***MXC9:38amIXC8:31amINVEX THERInvex Receives Written Response from FDA on Type C Meeting***MXR9:40amISD8:29amISENTIAGRPIsentia Access Intelligence Scheme Investor Presentation***NCZ9:04amSES8:28amSECOSWoolworths Increases SECOS Compostable Bags***NKL9:11amISD8:28amISENTIAGRPIsentia enters into scheme with Access Intelligence***NPM8:45amMEI8:26amMETEORICSignificant Increase in Juruena Resource***NSR8:26amNSR8:26amNSREITNSR Retail Entitlement Offer***NXL9:46amEMN8:25amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese to Restart Pilot Plant***NYR8:23amSHH8:25amSHREE MINNelson Bay River Iron Project Update***OVN9:04amVAR8:25amVARISCANHigh-Grade Extensions to Discovery at San Jose Mine***PEC8:32amTRN8:25amTORRENSDiamond Drilling Commences at Northwood Hill Gold Prospect***PKO9:49amSGM8:25amSIMS METALTrading update***PNC8:23amKFM8:24amKINGFISHERAirborne Electromagnetic Survey Commenced at Boolaloo***PRL8:20amDCG8:24amDECMIL GRPInvestor Presentation***PYR8:24amPYR8:24amPAYRIGHTInvestor Presentation***PYR8:24amGMD8:24amGEN MINSPuzzle North Discovery Continues To Grow***QRI9:44amGED8:24amGOLD DEEPNosib Exceptional Copper, Lead & Vanadium Intersections***RAS8:22amZLD8:24amZELIRATHERZelira to Launch CBD Toothpaste in the United Kingdom***REA9:05amPYR8:24amPAYRIGHTQ4 FY21 trading update***RRL8:21amLGP8:23amLITTLEGRNUpdate to Sales and Distribution in Australia and Germany***RSH9:31amNYR8:23amNYRADAImproved Drug Candidate Selected for WRAIR Studies***SBR8:17amTOE8:23amTORO ENERGLake Maitland Engineering Study Underway***SEN9:42amPNC8:23amPIONEER CRFY21 Guidance Update***SES8:28amTYR8:23amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 65 - Week Ended 11 June 2021***SGM8:25amTLM8:23amTALISMANDrilling to Commence at Cumbine Gold Prospect***SHH8:25amKED8:23amKEYPATHKeypath Raises Full Year 2021 Revenue Guidance***SPQ8:53amRAS8:22amRAGUSALonely Mine Gold Project Update***SSM8:14amRRL8:21amREGISResource and Reserve Growth to include Tropicana***SUN8:09amPRL8:20amPROVINCEStakeholder Engagement and Key Management Appointments***SUV9:26amADV8:20amARDIDENWestern Hub Survey Reveals Additional Tier 1 Scale Targets***TIN9:32amFRB8:20amFIREBIRDFirebird Acquires High Grade Manganese Project***TLM8:23amDKM8:19amDUKETONMassive, Stringer and Blebby Sulphides in 1st Drill Hole***TOE8:23amAVR8:18amANTERISADAPT Conduit Proof of Concept Study finds no Calcification***TRN8:25amGSM8:18amGOLDENSTAT4000 metre YULE RC Drilling Programme Approved***TRT9:16amDEX8:18amDUKEEXPLORSecurity Purchase Plan***TYR8:23amAVZ8:18amAVZ MINSLand concession - Kabondo Dianda Intermodal Staging Station***VAN9:13amCV18:17amCV CHECKCV1 May 2021 Update***VAR8:25amSBR8:17amSABRE RESResponse to ASX Query Letter***VR19:36amSSM8:14amSRVSTREAMSSM Business Update***WNR9:31amEWC8:14amENERGY WLDSlipform & Energy World International Amend Loan Agreements***WNR9:11amSUN8:09amSUNCORPVictorian Severe Weather Update***WTL9:11amMEZ7:31amMERIDIANMEL Monthly Operating Report for May 2021***ZLD8:24am


----------



## barney (15 June 2021)

*9.49am till 4.37pm Monday*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeLPD4:37pmLEPIDICOSupplementary Prospectus***APG2:56pmLPD4:36pmLEPIDICOEntitlement Offer closes Oversubscribed***APG1:40pmCIM4:20pmCIMICBidder's Statement - Notice of Despatch***BRU12:44pmRHC4:19pmRAMSAYPublication of Scheme Document***CHC3:31pmGMG4:09pmGOOD GROUPDividend/Distribution - GMG***CIM4:20pmCHC3:31pmCHARTER HGDistribution for the half-year ending 30 June 2021***CML11:09amLHM3:19pmLAND&HOMESale of Wharf Street Property***CTT10:41amAPG2:56pmAUSTPAC RTrading Halt***EDE10:08amLRT1:59pmLOWELL RESLRT Distribution Forecast***EUR10:59amEXL1:41pmELIXINOLEXL Presenting at Australian Micro & Small Cap Conference***EXL1:41pmAPG1:40pmAUSTPAC RPause in Trading***G1A9:50amBRU12:44pmBURUENERGYOperations Update***GLH10:39amNHC12:05pmNEW HOPEMarket Update***GLH10:38amSVS11:57amSUNVESTPartial sale of UK shares***GMG4:09pmIOU11:38amIOUPAYIOUpay Partners with Razer Merchant Services***IOU11:38amCML11:09amCHASE MINERED FOX DRILLING REPORT FOR GIPSY CREEK PROJECT***IOU9:55amEUR10:59amEUROLITHPhase 2 Drilling Clarification Announcement***JAY10:06amCTT10:41amCETTIREPause in Trading***JAY9:55amGLH10:39amGLOBALHEInvestor Presentation***KPO10:07amGLH10:38amGLOBALHEPlacement***KRR10:12amSEQ10:29amSEQUOIATrading Update and FY21 Guidance***KRR9:55amPRM10:23amPROMINENCEPatriot Hydrogen First P2H Unit Sales***LHM3:19pmSTX10:13amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***LPD4:37pmKRR10:12amKING RIVERTrading Halt***LPD4:36pmTAS10:10amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Continued Market Progress in Colorado***LRT1:59pmEDE10:08amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Continued Market Progress in Colorado***MME9:54amKPO10:07amKALINAMonthly Update on KALiNA Energy Centre - Saddle Hills***MTH9:59amJAY10:06amJAYRIDETrading Halt***NHC12:05pmMTH9:59amMITHRILMITHRIL DRILLS 74 G/T GOLD, 841 G/T SILVER OVER 6.8 METRES***PKO9:49amPRM9:58amPROMINENCEPause in trading***PRM10:23amIOU9:55amIOUPAYPause in Trading***PRM9:58amJAY9:55amJAYRIDEPause in Trading***RHC4:19pmKRR9:55amKING RIVERPause in Trading***SEQ10:29amMME9:54amMONEYMEMoneyMe Trading Update - Growth Accelerates***STX10:13amG1A9:50amGALENA MINGalena Makes Final Investment Decision for Abra***SVS11:57amWEL9:50amWINCHESTEREncouraging Oil and Gas Shows in Bast Deep Well-McLeod 1705***TAS10:10amPKO9:49amPEAKO LTDInvestor Presentation***WEL9:50am


----------



## barney (16 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.10am Wednesday 16th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMAG10:10amMAGMATICDrilling commences at Lady Ilse gold-copper targets***5GG9:14amMEL10:02amMETGASCOVali-3 update***8CO9:12amXAM10:00amXANADUMINEMultiple strong MLEM conductors detected at Stairy***ABR8:40amPTR9:59amPETRATHERMWoomera IOCG Project Acquired***AFL9:25amVEN9:58amVINENERGYMST Conference Presentation***AMX9:49amVKA9:57amVIKINGMINEVIKING COMPLETES DIAMOND DRILL PROGRAMME***APZ8:39amMYL9:56amMYANMARMETConditional Non-Binding Proposal to Acquire All MYL Shares***ARL8:22amBFL9:55amBSP F GRPPause in Trading***ARO9:54amEMP9:55amEMPERORTrading Halt***AUT8:19amARO9:54amASTRO RESBulk Testwork Results - Governor Broome***AVH8:23amIMD9:53amIMDEXMacquarie Emerging Leaders Conference Market Update***AWJ8:28amVEN9:52amVINENERGYVali-3 Update***BCB8:52amKRR9:51amKING RIVERHigh Purity Alumina Prefeasibility Study***BFL9:55amCG19:51amCARBONXTNew US$1 million order received for Activated Carbon Pellets***BGL9:10amAMX9:49amAEROMETREXTrading Update***BML9:24amHCH9:48amHOT CHILIHot Chili Reports 144m Grading 1.0% CuEq***CCZ8:21amWC89:46amWILDCATReconniassance Exploration Commences on EL9063 at Mt Adrah***CEL9:09amHRZ9:45amHORIZONExcellent Drilling Results Continue At Binduli Gold Project***CG19:51amFFX9:43amFIREFINCHLive investor briefing***CPH9:42amFFX9:42amFIREFINCHJoint Venture with Ganfeng - Overview***CPN8:20amCPH9:42amCRESOTrading Halt***DOU8:22amFFX9:42amFIREFINCHGanfeng to provide up to US$194 million of funding***E258:20amREZ9:41amRES&EN GRPResumption of Mining Operations at Granny Venn***ELT8:49amFAR9:34amFARGambia Drilling on Target for Q4***EMP9:55amOCC9:28amORTHOCELLOCC Secures Patents for Sutureless Repair of Soft Tissue***FAR9:34amAFL9:25amAF LEGALAFL completes Watts McCray acquisition and Market Update***FAU8:53amMRC9:25amMIN.COMMODMOI with Superior Graphite***FFX9:43amPBX9:24amPACIFICBAAdministration Update***FFX9:42amBML9:24amBOABMETALSInvestor Presentation***FFX9:42amVRC9:19amVOLTSuspension from Official Quotation***GTK7:30amIVT9:19amINVENTISRights Issue Under-Subscription***HCH9:48amPGD9:17amPEREGOLDHigh Grade Gold Identified in Stream Sediment Sampling***HDN8:23amPAB9:16amPATRYSPaper highlights PAT-DX1 as potential brain cancer treatment***HDN8:20am5GG9:14amPENTANETTrading Halt***HRN9:11am8CO9:12am8COMMONLTDUser growth and activity levels drive record SaaS revenue***HRZ9:45amHRN9:11amHORIZONGLDRC Drilling Results from Swift, Swan and Eagle Targets***HZR8:21amBGL9:10amBELLEVUEHighly Successful Grade Control Drilling Program Results***IAP8:58amORR9:10amORECORPTrading Halt***IMD9:53amCEL9:09amCHAL EXPPositive Drilling Results Continue at Hualilan***IVT9:19amNAE9:09amNEW AGEGroundwork completed and tenure granted - Pilbara W.A***K2F8:21amMAN9:07amMANDRK RESDrilling at Newleyine Commenced***KAU8:23amNML9:06amHigh-grade gold and silver from drilling at St Arnaud***KRR9:51amVUL9:01amVULCAN EVulcan admitted to the Global Battery Alliance***LIO8:51amTIE8:59amTIETTOTietto Intersects 29m @ 4.46g/t Gold 50m Below AG Open Pit***MAG10:10amIAP8:58amIRONGATEGPSuccessful completion of institutional placement***MAN9:07amSSG8:56amSHAVERSHOPSSG - FY2021 Outlook***MEL10:02amRF18:54amREGAL INVASIC Investigation - No Action against Regal***MHK8:19amFAU8:53amFIRST AUFAU to present at Asia Pacific 121 Conference***MM88:19amBCB8:52amBOWENCOALSignificant Coal Intersections at Hillalong South***MRC9:25amRHY8:51amRHYTHM BIORHY adds Sonic Clinical Services to ColoSTAT Clinical Trial***MYL9:56amLIO8:51amLION ENEMarine seismic results increase prospective resource by 120%***NAE9:09amELT8:49amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report***NML9:06amSER8:49amSTRATEGICExploration Update - South Cobar Polymetallic Project***NSM8:42amPOS8:45amPOSEIDONFurther Drilling Results add to High Grade Continuity***OAR8:22amNSM8:42amNORTHSTAWNSM Granted two new tenements***OAR8:21amABR8:40amAMERPACBOABR Provides an Update on Recent Positive Progress***OCC9:28amAPZ8:39amASPENSettlement - Lewis Fields Retirement Village, Strathalbyn SA***ORR9:10amAWJ8:28amAURICMINInvestor Presentation***PAB9:16amKAU8:23amKAISERREEFDecline Milestone Exposes New Mining Zones***PBX9:24amAVH8:23amAVITA MEDAVITA Announces Preliminary Q4 2021 Financial Results***PGD9:17amHDN8:23amHOMECO DNRJune 2021 Distribution Declaration***POS8:45amRUL8:23amRPMGLOBALRPM acquires ESG company and establishes ESG division***PTR9:59amDOU8:22amDOUUGHBrokerage-free app Goodments by Douugh launches in Australia***QEM8:19amOAR8:22amOAR RESProposed issue of securities - OAR***RAG8:19amARL8:22amARDEARESHighway Nickel Deposit - Mineral Resource Estimate***REZ9:41amOAR8:21amOAR RESOar Raises $2.3M for Multi-Project Exploration Program***RF18:54amHZR8:21amHAZERGROUPHazer Commercial Demonstration Project Update***RHY8:51amSCN8:21amSCORPIONPallas PGE-Ni-Cu Target - Pharos***RUL8:23amCCZ8:21amCASTILLOCODrilling Recommences at Big One - Mt Oxide***SCN8:21amK2F8:21amK2FLYTDK2F Sales Invoicing and Partnership Update***SER8:49amHDN8:20amHOMECO DNRDividend/Distribution - HDN***SFR8:18amWMX8:20amWILUNAUS$42 Million Term Loan Agreement Completed***SLR8:20amCPN8:20amCASPINNew PGE-Ni-Cu Soil Anomalies at Yarawindah Brook***SSG8:56amE258:20amELEMENT25Transport of First Mn Shipment to Port Hedland in Progress***TIE8:59amSLR8:20amSILVERLAKEOre Commissioning of Deflector CIP Plant and Rothsay Haulage***VEN9:58amRAG8:19amRAGNARCommencement of Maiden Drill Program on Leeds Gold Project***VEN9:52amMM88:19amMED METALSGem Restored delivers shallow high-grade hits***VKA9:57amMHK8:19amMETALHAWKNickel Exploration Update***VRC9:19amAUT8:19amAUTECOShallow high-grade gold at Carey discovery***VUL9:01amQEM8:19amQEMLIMITEDQEM Progressing oil & vanadium Pilot Plant***WC89:46amSFR8:18amSANDFIREDeGrussa Operations Ore Reserve and Mineral Resource Update***WMX8:20amGTK7:30amGENTRACKInvestor Strategy Update***XAM10:00am


----------



## barney (17 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.55am Thursday 17th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeXAM10:55amXANADUMINEExploration Update Kharmagtai***4DX8:50amCPH10:41amCRESOCreso Pharma & Red Light Holland to Merge***A3D8:56amORR10:38amORECORPInstitutional Placement to Raise A$56 Million***A8G9:56amAPG10:32amAUSTPAC RSuspension from Official Quotation***AC88:24amPVW10:23amPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie West - Positive Auger Results Outline Targets***ADR9:29amDNK10:18amDANAKALIColluli Project Update***APG10:32amTAV10:12am360 FM360 Capital AVF Trading Suspension***ATH9:20amWNR10:11amWINGARA AGUpdate Regarding Federal Court Orders & Voluntary Suspension***AWC9:27amEEG10:07amEMPIRE ENECarpentaria-1 Operations Update***AZY9:23amCNI10:04amCENTURIACompulsory Acquisition of remaining Primewest Securities***BDA9:49amTEG10:02amTRIANGLEFirm Commitments for $10M Capital Raising***BET8:54amJAY9:57amJAYRIDEPlacement Presentation***BRK8:39amA8G9:56amAUGOLDLTDDiamond drilling commences at May Queen***BSX8:56amJAY9:56amJAYRIDE$10M Placement to Support Growth Strategy and SPP***BTH8:53amRHY9:55amRHYTHM BIORhythm to Present at MST Access Investor Conference***CDT8:22amPAK9:54amPACIFICAMPorphyry North Gold Project Assay Update***CDY9:25amHCH9:53amHOT CHILICosta Fuego Copper-Gold PFS Underway***CGF8:18amPVE9:52amPO VALLEYTrading Halt***CNI10:04amVAR9:51amVARISCANTrading Halt***COD9:28amBDA9:49amBOD AUSTBod broadens UK sales footprint***COL8:22amWZR9:49amWISR LTDMacquarie Emerging Leaders Conference Presentation***CPH10:41amWNR9:49amWINGARA AGSuspension from Official Quotation***CZN8:21amFFG9:46amFATFISHInsurtech Fatberry Charts High Growth***DC28:22amFPL9:45amFREMONTPETDirectors disputed claim***DEM8:48amGDI9:40amGDI PROPDividend/Distribution - GDI***DNK10:18amSHL9:39amSONIC HLTHSonic Healthcare to acquire Canberra Medical Imaging***EEG10:07amQXR9:38amQXRESOURCEQX Reaches 70% Ownership of Zamia Resources***EM29:00amFEL9:37amFE LIMITEDSale of Pilbara Exploration Tenements***EMN8:22amFTZ9:32amFERTOZPositive Results Enhance Fertoz's Carbon Market Profile***EVS9:03amMCL9:32amMIGHTY CRetail Entitlement Offer Booklet***FEL9:37amKGM9:31amKNORTHGOLDKurnalpi Project Settlement***FFG9:46amADR9:29amADHERIUMLetter to Shareholders re takeover offer***FPL9:45amCOD9:28amCODAMINLTDTrading Halt***FTZ9:32amAWC9:27amALUMINAPresentation CRU World Aluminium Conference 2021***GBR9:18amCDY9:25amCELLMIDCellmid Reports Record QVC Sales***GDI9:40amAZY9:23amANTIPA MIN2021 Exploration Activities Update***GED8:20amATH9:20amALTERITYInvestor Presentation***GL19:05amGBR9:18amGREATBOULDFurther High grade drill results at Mulga Bill***HCH9:53amWHC9:15amWHITEHAVENFY21 Production guidance update***IMM8:20amPDI9:08amPREDICTIVEBROAD GOLD INTERCEPTS FROM BANKAN CREEK AND NE BANKAN***JAY9:57amGL19:05amGLOBALLITHStrategic Acquisition of Pilbara Lithium Tenements***JAY9:56amSWM9:03amSEVENWESTSeven West Media Trading Update***KGM9:31amEVS9:03amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Successfully Completes Retail Entitlement Offer***LRS8:20amNBI9:01amNBGCITRUSTNBI Target Distribution FY2022***MCL9:32amTG19:00amTECHGENGold Mineralisation Confirmed At Ida Valley.***MZZ8:22amEM29:00amEAGLE MMLHigh Grade Assays Continue at Oracle Ridge***NBI9:01amSPA9:00amSPACETALKWoolworths Mobile commences selling Spacetalk***NBI8:46amBSX8:56amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Commences Green Hydrogen Study***OAR8:22amA3D8:56amAURORALABSA3D Resumes Customer & Tech Development Printing***ODM8:38amTNK8:56amTHINK CHILTNK TND enters into Implementation Agreement with Busy Bees***ORR10:38amBET8:54amBETMAKTECHTrading Halt***PAK9:54amBTH8:53amBIGTINCANVidinoti acquisition, integration progress, trading update***PAN8:25am4DX8:50am4DMEDICAL4DMedical receives US$600k order for preclinical scanner***PDI9:08amDEM8:48amDEMEM LTDDe.mem achieves first Capic cross-sales***PNX8:23amNBI8:46amNBGCITRUSTNBI Webinar Presentation***PVE9:52amBRK8:39amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Production Facilities Under Construction***PVW10:23amODM8:38amODINOutstanding EM Survey Results***QXR9:38amPAN8:25amPANORAMICSale of Remaining Interest in Panton PGM Project***RHY9:55amAC88:24amAUSCANNAusCann Enters into Lease Agreement for R&D Facility***RMS8:21amVBS8:23amVECTUS BIOApproval Received for Phase I Trial in Australia***SHE8:22amPNX8:23amPNX METALSPositive PFS supports long-term gold, silver, zinc Project***SHL9:39amWOA8:23amWIDE OPENWOA to develop pilot-scale lupin protein production facility***SPA9:00amEMN8:22amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese Announces CEO Succession Plan***SVY8:19amCDT8:22amCASTLE MINBase Metals Confirmed at Earaheedy Basin Project***SWM9:03amCOL8:22amCOLESGROUP2021 Investor Strategy Day Presentation***TAV10:12amDC28:22amDCTWODC2 Signs Fixed Term ESG Agreement for Approximately A926k***TEG10:02amOAR8:22amOAR RESCrown Project Tenement Granted***TG19:00amMZZ8:22amMATADORHigh Resolution Helimag Program Nears Completion***TLX8:20amSHE8:22amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***TNK8:56amRMS8:21amRAMELIUSFirst ore mined at Tampia Gold Mine***VAR9:51amCZN8:21amCORAZONDrilling commences at Mt Gilmore NSW***VBS8:23amWMX8:21amWILUNADrilling Update***WHC9:15amGED8:20amGOLD DEEPCompany Presentation***WMX8:21amTLX8:20amTELIXPHARMUpdate on FDA New Drug Application Review for Illuccix***WNR10:11amLRS8:20amLATRESLatin secures additional tenements in the Lachlan Fold Belt***WNR9:49amIMM8:20amIMMUTEPTrading Halt***WOA8:23amSVY8:19amSTAVELYMINMt Ararat - Drilling Confirms Substantial Extensions***WZR9:49amCGF8:18amCHALLENGERChallenger 2021 Investor Day***XAM10:55am


----------



## barney (18 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 11.41am Friday 18th June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePEC11:41amPERPET RESPause in Trading***5GG9:29amTGA11:07amTHORN GRPUnsolicited On-market Takeover Bid - Take No Action***5GG9:28amRDF10:42amREDFLEXImplementation of the Scheme of Arrangement***ADY9:52amMR110:34amMONTEMTrading Halt***AIZ7:32amMOC10:14amMORTCHOICELodgement of Court Orders with ASIC***ALB8:52amMR110:08amMONTEMPause in Trading***ALU8:19amSLA10:06amSILK LASERStrategic Acquisition & Capital Raising Presentation***ALU8:19amSLA10:05amSILK LASERStrategic Acquisition & Capital Raising***AOP8:18amTIN10:05amTNT MINESTrading Halt***AQR8:45amSUD10:03amSUDASUDA Licenses a Novel iNKT Cell Therapy Platform***ARU8:17amBFL9:59amBSP F GRPResponse to Media Report about PNG regulatory matters***ATU9:57amPVE9:59amPO VALLEYEquity Capital Raising Presentation***ATU9:48amPVE9:58amPO VALLEYPVE Launches A$10.1m equity Capital Raising***AWN9:42amATU9:57amTrading Halt***AXE9:17amSLA9:57amSILK LASERTrading Halt***BET9:13amGBZ9:56amGBMRESOURCMt Morgan Gold-Copper Project Vend Out***BFL9:59amEMP9:55amEMPEROREMP raises $1M in heavily oversubscribed capital raise***BUB8:25amSTK9:53amSTRICKLANDTrading Halt***BYE9:19amADY9:52amADMIRALTYTrading Halt***EMP9:55amATU9:48amPause in Trading***GBZ9:56amMLD9:47amMACALTDContract Update***KIN8:16amTIN9:46amTNT MINESPause in Trading***LCY8:17amSTK9:45amSTRICKLANDPause in Trading***LEX9:23amRAG9:43amRAGNARTrading Halt***MAI8:40amAWN9:42amAWNHOLDLTDVivoPower signs US$120m agreement for its Tembo EV solutions***MGV8:19amZLD9:40amZELIRATHERResearch Demonstrates Significant Uptake of CBD Into Brain***MLD9:47amSAU9:31amSTHN GOLDDrilling at Nettle Zone Commences and Field Update***MOC10:14am5GG9:29amPENTANETCapital raise presentation***MR110:34am5GG9:28amPENTANETPentanet raises $20M***MR110:08amNWH9:27amNRWHOLDLTDNRW - Letter of Intent for Karara Mining***MRQ9:04amSUD9:26amSUDATrading Halt***NWH9:27amLEX9:23amLEFROYEXPBurns Update - Drilling Confirms Northern Extension***OGA8:19amSPL9:23amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE SPL7013 virucidal against multiple COVID variants***ONE8:21amBYE9:19amBYRON ENERByron Corporate Update***PAR9:09amAXE9:17amARCHER MATCompletion of sale of Eyre Peninsula tenements***PEC11:41amSPY9:15amSPDR 500Distribution Rate announcement***PVE9:59amTGA9:13amTHORN GRPSomers Limited on-market takeover bid for Thorn Group Limit***PVE9:58amBET9:13amBETMAKTECHBetMakers Completes Sportech Acquisition***RAG9:43amTGA9:12amTHORN GRPOn Market Takeover Bid for Thorn Group Limited***RDF10:42amPAR9:09amPARA BIOPARADIGM RECEIVES KEY REGULATORY APPROVALS FOR MPS VI STUDY***RLT8:19amMRQ9:04amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Marao Second Auger Drill Results***RUL8:19amALB8:52amALBIONRESSite Visit Reveals Visible Zn-Pb Mineralisation***RVS8:19amSTK8:50amSTRICKLANDMAJOR EXTENSION OF HORSE WELL GOLD PROJECT UPDATE***SAU9:31amSHN8:47amSUNSHGOLDNew Targets Generated from High-Grade Soils at Dreghorn***SHN8:47amAQR8:45amAPNCONREITJune 2021 valuation update***SLA10:06amYOJ8:44amYOJEEContract Update - Philippines Expansion in Existing Customer***SLA10:05amMAI8:40amMAINSTREAMMainstream pursuing discussions with Apex***SLA9:57amBUB8:25amBUBS AUSTBubs Launches in USA Formula Market***SPL9:23amONE8:21amONEVIEWNorthern Health Cloud Contract Announcement***SPY9:15amRVS8:19amREVASUMPaycheck Protection Program Loan Forgiveness***STK9:53amALU8:19amALTIUM LTDInvestor Presentation-A Winning Strategy for Value Creation***STK9:45amRUL8:19amRPMGLOBALSoftware Subscription TCV and ARR Update***STK8:50amALU8:19amALTIUM LTDAltium Investor Presentation and Trading Update***SUD10:03amMGV8:19amMUSGRAVEThick gold intersections in RC drilling at Big Sky***SUD9:26amRLT8:19amRENERGENUPDATE ON R2D2 DRILLING-GAS BEARING FRACTURE INTERSECTED***TGA11:07amOGA8:19amOCEANGROWNMarine Stewardship Council Certification Process Underway***TGA9:13amAOP8:18amAPOLLOCONSStrong gold hits at Cleo and Rebecca***TGA9:12amARU8:17amARAFURASenior debt process update***TIN10:05amLCY8:17amLEGACYIRONExploration ramps up at South Laverton gold projects***TIN9:46amKIN8:16amKIN MININGKin 2 Drill Prospective Targets in Regional Exploration Push***YOJ8:44amAIZ7:32amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand provides update on current trading position***ZLD9:40am


----------



## barney (21 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.12am Monday 21st June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCIP10:12amCEN I REITJune 2021 Distribution Declaration***4DS9:24amCOD10:11amCODAMINLTDCoda Successfully Raises $14.4M to Fast-Track Exploration***5GN9:42amCIP10:08amCEN I REITDividend/Distribution - CIP***88E8:18amWNR10:08amWINGARA AGReinstatement to Official Quotation***ACW9:29amWNR10:08amWINGARA AGBalance of Federal Court Orders Granted***ADN9:50amHSC10:05amHSCTECHHSC receives additional orders from ADT for $1.1million***ADX8:19amYRL10:02amYANDALInvestor Update Presentation***AHF9:41amCOF9:55amCENTOREITDividend/Distribution - COF***AJM9:23amSYA9:54amSAYONAPause in Trading***ALB8:20amAVC9:52amAUCTUS INVTrading Halt***AVC9:52amADN9:50amANDROMEDADiversified Product Strategy for Great White Project***AZI8:19amQMI9:49amSPDR QMIXDistribution Estimate***BBX8:21amIMM9:48amIMMUTEPEfti to be evaluated in new triple combination therapy trial***BEM8:20amIMM9:47amIMMUTEPImmutep Capital Raising Presentation***BLD9:06amIMM9:47amIMMUTEPImmutep secures commitments for A$60 million in a Placement***BOE8:20amWXO9:46amSPDR WORLDDistribution Estimate***BOQ8:23amMTC9:45amMETALSTECH1.54 MILLION OUNCE GOLD MINERAL RESOURCE DEFINED AT STUREC***CBA8:23amRDG9:45amRESDEVRetraction of Certain Statements***CIP10:12amPVE9:44amPO VALLEYPVE Completes Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***CIP10:08amGOV9:43amSPDR GOVTDistribution Estimate***COD10:11amE209:42amSTATEE200Distribution Estimate***COF9:55am5GN9:42am5G NETWORKWebcentral Group Limited - Partial Loan Repayment to 5GN***CR19:20amSSO9:42amSPDR SMALLDistribution Estimate***DGL8:58amAHF9:41amAUSDAIRYMarket Update***DRE8:20amOZF9:40amSPDR FINDistribution Estimate***E209:42amOZR9:40amSPDR RESDistribution Estimate***EMV9:22amPNN9:39amPEPINNINIShareholder Letter***ENT8:23amSTW9:38amSPDR 200Distribution Estimate***FFI9:30amWCG9:38amWEBCENTRALApproval of $16.6M Debt Facility and 5GN Loan Repayment***GED8:17amSLF9:38amSPDR PRPDistribution Estimate***GMN8:54amSTW9:37amSPDR 200Dividend/Distribution - STW***GOV9:43amSPL9:37amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE UK Update***HSC10:05amSFY9:36amSPDR 50Distribution Estimate***ICG8:18amSLF9:36amSPDR PRPDividend/Distribution - SLF***IHL8:41amLGP9:35amLITTLEGRNTrading Halt***IMM9:48amSFY9:33amSPDR 50Dividend/Distribution - SFY***IMM9:47amVAR9:32amVARISCANPlacement to accelerate drilling at San Jose Mine discovery***IMM9:47amFFI9:30amF.F.I.HOLDCompulsory Land Resumption Compensation Settlement***INF8:38amACW9:29amACTINOGENClinical progress for XanaMIA trial***IRI8:24amVRS9:26amVERISVeris Enters Framework Agreement with John Holland Group***KLA8:16am4DS9:24am4DSMEMORY4DS receives imec wafers***LEX8:20amAJM9:23amALTURAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LGP9:35amEMV9:22amEMVISIONClinical Research Partnership Signed with Metro South Health***LRS8:57amCR19:20amCONSTELLAircore Drilling Commences at Eyre Anomaly***MCY8:19amRPM9:15amRPMAUTOGRPRPM to expand with East Coast Wholesalers Acquisition***MTC9:45amOZM9:15amOZAURUMNew Widespread High-Grade Gold Zone at Mulgabbie***NWC8:23amREE9:10amRARE XMajor New Growth Drilling Program Underway at Cummins Range***OCC9:02amVR89:08amVANAD RESTrading Halt***OZF9:40amBLD9:06amBORAL LTDBoral First Supplementary Target's Statement***OZM9:15amTRT9:06amTODDRIVERPingandy Base Metal Project Update***OZR9:40amOCC9:02amORTHOCELLPositive CelGro Nerve Regeneration Results***PIC8:49amPRM9:02amPROMINENCEBowsprit-1 Milestone - Drilling Project Manager Appointed***PNN9:39amSLA9:01amSILK LASERSILK Successfully Completes $20 Million Placement***PRM9:02amDGL8:58amDGL GROUPFootprint expanded with new facility in Hawke's Bay***PVE9:44amLRS8:57amLATRESDrilling commences at Noombenberry Kaolin-Halloysite Project***QMI9:49amGMN8:54amGOLDMOUNTNSuspension from Official Quotation***RDG9:45amTMR8:53amTEMPUSElizabeth Gold Project Drilling Update***REE9:10amPIC8:49amPERPEQUITYSPP Completion Announcement***RLT8:23amVCD8:48amVICCENTSTProposed final distribution and preliminary June valuations***RPM9:15amVOC8:47amVOCUSRegulatory Approvals Received in relation to Proposed Scheme***SFY9:36amVEU8:46amVWORLDXUSFinal Distribution Announcement***SFY9:33amVCX8:46amVICINITYProposed final distribution and preliminary June valuations***SLA9:01amVCX8:43amVICINITYDividend/Distribution - VCX***SLF9:38amIHL8:41amINHEALTHIHL-216A formulation and manufacturing appointment***SLF9:36amINF8:38amINF LITHIInfinity and PMC Sign Consultancy Services Agreement***SPL9:37amTYR8:35amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 66 - Week Ended 18 June 2021***SSO9:42amTMZ8:34amTHOMSONRESMultiple New Tin Discoveries at Bygoo Tin Project***STM8:33amSTM8:33amSUN METALSBrama - Drilling intersects 505m of mineralised porphyry***STN8:28amWJA8:30amWAMEJAResolution of Potential Indemnity Claims***STW9:38amSWP8:29amSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Acquire Regional Wireless Broadband Provider***STW9:37amSTN8:28amSATURN METDrilling Underway - High Grade West Wyalong Project***STX8:22amIRI8:24amINT RESRCHMarket Update - FY2021 H2***SWK8:20amUBN8:24amURBANISEPICA Project Major Milestone Achieved***SWK8:19amTLX8:23amTELIXPHARMTLX101 for Glioblastoma Therapy - Clinical Trial Update***SWP8:29amBOQ8:23amBANK QLDTreasurer Approval Received for ME Bank Acquisition***SYA9:54amCBA8:23amCWLTH BANKCBA announces sale of general insurance business***TLX8:23amENT8:23amENT METALSMUTIPLE ANOMALOUS GOLD INTERCEPTS FROM RC DRILL PROGRAM***TMR8:53amRLT8:23amRENERGENEVANDER HELIUM DISCOVERY OF 1.1%***TMZ8:34amNWC8:23amNEWWORLDRHigh-Grade Drilling Results Continue from the Antler Project***TRT9:06amSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENEWE5 Confirms High Quality Gas Resource***TYR8:35amBBX8:21amBBXMINERALAnalytical and Drilling Update***UBN8:24amDRE8:20amDREDNOUGHTDreadnought to Divest Rocky Dam Gold Project***VAR9:32amALB8:20amALBIONRESLeinster Ni-Cu Project Granted - Exploration Commences***VCD8:48amLEX8:20amLEFROYEXPWestern Lefroy Farm-In and JV Update - Shortfall Payment***VCX8:46amBOE8:20amBOSS ENFeasibility Study Lowers Costs & Increases Financial Returns***VCX8:43amBEM8:20amBLACKEARTHBinding Offtake Agreement signed with leading European Group***VEU8:46amSWK8:20amSWICKMINStrong performance of Drilling Business***VOC8:47amSWK8:19amSWICKMINSwick provides Orexplore demerger update***VR89:08amADX8:19amADXENERGY18 Month Extension of Parta Exploration Licence in Romania***VRS9:26amMCY8:19amMERCURY NZMercury agrees to acquire Trustpower's retail business***WCG9:38amAZI8:19amALTAZINCFurther High-grade Zinc Results Expands Gorno Mineralisation***WJA8:30amICG8:18amINCA MINLSMajor Drill Program for IOCG/SEDEX targets at Frewena***WJA8:15am88E8:18am88 ENERGYSale of Tax Credits and Full Repayment of Debt***WNR10:08amGED8:17amGOLD DEEPNosib More Exceptional Copper, Lead, Vanadium Intersections***WNR10:08amKLA8:16amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Declares Quarterly Dividend Payment***WXO9:46amWJA8:15amWAMEJAScheme of Arrangement- Third Amendment to SIA***YRL10:02am


----------



## barney (22 June 2021)

*Pre-Open till 10.13am Tuesday 22nd June*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeRAG10:13amRAGNARMassive Sulphide Mineralisation Intersected at Tullsta***AAU9:04amADD10:11amADAVALEAdavale Commences Maiden Drilling Ahead of Schedule***ACR9:40amSUD10:10amSUDADisclosure Document Prospectus $3.65m***ADD10:11amSYA10:10amSAYONAUpdate on Sayona Bid for North American Lithium***ADH9:33amSUD10:10amSUDASUDA Placement Raises $3.65m***ADY10:07amLGP10:07amLITTLEGRNInvestor Presentation - Denmark acquisition & capital raise***AGC8:56amADY10:07amADMIRALTYADY Successfully Completes Capital Raising***AHI8:57amLGP10:07amLITTLEGRNLGP acquires Denmark facility and undertakes share placement***AMN8:22amBLD10:00amBORAL LTDBoral Second Supplementary Target's Statement***ANP9:09amPUR9:57amPURSUITMINWarrior Project Update July Drilling Confirmed***ARL8:22amATU9:57amRegulatory Decision on Grassy Mountain Project***ARU9:54amMKL9:56amMIGHTYKINGProject Development Update***ATU9:57amARU9:54amARAFURATrading Halt***BAT8:15amTIN9:53amTNT MINESDrilling intersects massive intrusive hosted gold interval***BET9:38amPEC9:51amPERPET RESGrant of Beharra Mining Lease***BLD10:00amMR19:50amMONTEMJoint Review Panel decision on Grassy Mountain Coal Project***BLD8:21amMPR9:48amMPOWERBanking Facilities Extended***BLU8:24amPUA9:45amPEAKMINLTDBoard changes***BPM8:59amEPY9:45amEARLYPAYTrading Halt***CWP8:15amACR9:40amACRUXAcrux Receives FDA Approval - Generic Efinaconazole Solution***CYL8:19amBET9:38amBETMAKTECHFixed Odds Bill Passes New Jersey Senate & General Assembly***DDD8:21amRAC9:37amRACEONCORace executes Israel AML Phase 2 Trial Contract***DXS9:27amADH9:33amADAIRSEarly settlement of deferred Mocka consideration***EMR9:14amLCL9:30amLOS CERROSTesorito hits 36m @ 3.31g/t Au at surface in 378m intercept***EPY9:45amDXS9:27amDEXUSSimplification implementation and timetable***GL18:39amPRM9:22amPROMINENCEPatriot Hydrogen Second P2H Unit Sale***HMX8:20amSTK9:22amSTRICKLANDSuspension from Official Quotation***IGO8:20amRFX9:15amREDFLOWTrading Halt***IHR8:24amEMR9:14amEMERALDTrading Halt***JMS8:50amNML9:13amNavarre raises $4.9M in strongly supported SPP***KFE8:23amANP9:09amANTISENSEATL1102 for DMD EMA PIP feedback and FDA regulatory progress***KKO8:17amAAU9:04amANTILLESAntilles Gold Reports Outstanding High Grade Gold Intercepts***LCL9:30amBPM8:59amBPM MINCorporate Presentation - Earaheedy Acquisition***LEL8:16amPFP8:59amPROPEL FPInternalisation - Meeting Booklet***LGP10:07amAHI8:57amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs US$500,000 Integration Agreement with Nexus-Vita***LGP10:07amAGC8:56amAGCLTDDrilling Defines three Base-Metal Zones at Mount B***MKL9:56amSGQ8:55amST GEORGEAssays Confirm High-Grade Discovery at Mt Alexander***MLT8:52amMLT8:52amMILTONSOL: Merger with Milton Presentation***MLT8:51amMLT8:51amMILTONProposed Merger of Milton Corporation and WHSP***MLT8:51amMLT8:51amMILTONMilton and WHSP Agree on Terms of a Proposed Merger***MLT8:48amJMS8:50amJUPITER MMay 2021 Quarterly Report (Q1)***MND8:17amMLT8:48amMILTONSOL: WHSP Announces Merger with Milton***MPR9:48amGL18:39amGLOBALLITHFirst RC Drilling Campaign Completed***MR19:50amOPY8:24amOPENPAYPayment Assist Acquisition Investor Presentation***NML9:13amOPY8:24amOPENPAYOpenpay announces acquisition of Payment Assist UK***NNG8:15amBLU8:24amBLUEENERGYBlue and Stanmore execute Hydrogen supply deal***ONE8:20amIHR8:24amINTELLIHRManaging Director Presentation to Switzer Investor Day***OPY8:24amKFE8:23amKOGIRONReceipt of $2 Million Placement Proceeds***OPY8:24amTLG8:23amTALGAGROUPTalga Signs Supply MOU with Nordic Battery Maker FREYR***PEC9:51amPXX8:23amPOLARXNew High-Priority Copper Targets to be Drilled in Alaska***PFP8:59amARL8:22amARDEARESBTZ gold update - multiple gold intercepts adjoining nickel***PIL8:21amAMN8:22amAGRIMINInvestor Presentation June 2021***PRM9:22amTKL8:22amTRAKA RESMaiden high-grade gold resource at Mt Catlin***PUA9:45amDDD8:21am3D RESAdelong Goldfield Drilling Underway***PUR9:57amPIL8:21amPEPPERMINTAgr with biggest third party epayment service provider in Ph***PXX8:23amBLD8:21amBORAL LTDSupplementary Bidder's Statement***RAC9:37amHMX8:20amHAMMERHigh Grade Copper and Gold Confirmed at Lakeview***RAG10:13amIGO8:20amIGOLIMITEDIGO progresses Tianqi Transaction towards completion***RED8:19amONE8:20amONEVIEWAdditional Contract Information***RFX9:15amCYL8:19amCAT METALSHigh grade gold intersections at Henty gold mine***SGQ8:55amTMZ8:19amTHOMSONRESGold, Tin / Tungsten & Silver Projects Update***STK9:22amRED8:19amRED 5 LTDKing of the Hills mining services contract***SUD10:10amKKO8:17amKINETIKOJune 2021 - Investor Presentation***SUD10:10amMND8:17amMONADELMonadelphous Contracts Update***SYA10:10amLEL8:16amLITHENERGYInvestor Presentation***TIN9:53amNNG8:15amNEXION GROLaunch of Nexion hybrid cloud solutions with IBM in NZ***TKL8:22amBAT8:15amBATTMINBattery Minerals to acquire highly promising copper project***TLG8:23amCWP8:15amCEDARWOODSTrading Update and Record Presales***TMZ8:19am


----------



## barney (23 June 2021)

*Wednesday 23rd June till 9.56am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeBSX9:56amBLACKSTONECompletion of Codrus Minerals IPO***ACW9:40amVEN9:53amVINENERGYCooper Basin Update***AFL8:26amSFG9:51amSEAFARMSSFG PSD Equity Raise***AGH8:33amM8S9:50amM8SUSTAINSuspension from Official Quotation***AKO8:23amAVN9:49amAVENTUSStrong Portfolio Gains, FY21 Upgrade and June Distribution***AOU8:24amPNX9:48amPNX METALSDrilling Underway at the Fountain Head Gold Project***ASN9:39amCYQ9:47amCYCLIQClaim Brought By Glory Horse Investment Holdings***AUC8:28amPEN9:46amPENINSULAA$2 Million Share Purchase Plan Successfully Completed***AVC9:46amAVC9:46amAUCTUS INVAuctus raises $10.07 million through Placement***AVN9:49amDEG9:45amDEGREY6.8Moz Hemi Maiden Mineral Resource drives MGP to 9.0Moz***BET9:10amFAU9:43amFIRST AUJORC Resource Increases at Gimlet***BGL9:11amTMZ9:42amTHOMSONRESGold Coast Investment Showcase Presentation***BSX9:56amSTK9:41amSTRICKLANDReinstatement to Official Quotation***CAT9:07amSTK9:41amSTRICKLAND$12M Capital Raising to Underpin Millrose Gold Acquisition***CAT9:05amSTK9:41amSTRICKLANDMillrose Acquisition to increase Resource to over 600,000oz***CAT8:53amACW9:40amACTINOGENActinogen receives positive Pre-IND FDA advice for FXS***CGC9:07amASN9:39amANSON RESAnson The Bull Drone Magnetics Highlight Ni-Cu-PGE Prospects***CGC8:56amEXR9:35amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***CGC8:37amKSN9:34amKINGSTON3.6Moz Misima Gold Project - DFS Update***CNI8:56amWWI9:34amWEST WITSMining Right Application Update***CYQ9:47amIPT9:29amIMPACT MIN100 Metre Thick Sulphide Halo Zone at Little Broken Hill***DCG8:23amLCD9:24amLATCONSOLDFurther Assays Received from Phase 1 Drilling at MGP***DEG9:45amFZO9:24amFAMILYZONETrading Halt***DRE8:23amTRY9:23amTROY RESSmarts Underground Development Approval***EEG9:12amSFG9:13amSEAFARMSTrading Halt***EXR9:35amEEG9:12amEMPIRE ENETrading Halt***FAU9:43amBGL9:11amBELLEVUEDrilling Results Underpin a Proposed Upscaled Operation***FFR8:30amTHR9:11amTHORMININGRagged Range Exploration Update***FFT9:00amBET9:10amBETMAKTECHBetMakers acquires Form Cruncher and Swopstakes assets***FGR8:25amFNP9:08amFREEDOMFGLSupplementary Prospectus for Options Offer***FNP9:08amCGC9:07amCOSTA GRPInvestor presentation - 2PH acquisition and capital raising***FNP9:07amFNP9:07amFREEDOMFGLExtension of Options Offer***FZO9:24amCAT9:07amCATAPULTStrategic Acquisition & Equity Raise - Investor Presentation***GOZ8:53amCAT9:05amCATAPULTStrategic Acquisition of SBG Sports Software & Equity Raise***GOZ8:48amWOA9:01amWIDE OPENOatUP secures initial distribution into NSW & Vic markets***GWR8:24amPNM9:00amPACIFICNMLJejevo Nickel Project - Drilling Update***HLX8:20amFFT9:00amFFT GROUPAcquisition of EagleSoft***HRZ8:31amTEG8:57amTRIANGLEOptions Prospectus***IKE8:03amCNI8:56amCENTURIAMarket Update***IPT9:29amCGC8:56amCOSTA GRPAcquisition of 2PH Farms business and capital raising***JAN8:34amTEG8:55amTRIANGLENon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer***KSN9:34amGOZ8:53amGROWTHPROGOZ distribution for six months ending 30 June 2021***LCD9:24amCAT8:53amCATAPULTTrading halt***M8S9:50amMDC8:50amMEDLABEuropean and Canadian Patent Offices Grant NanoCelle Patents***MAU8:20amGOZ8:48amGROWTHPRODividend/Distribution - GOZ***MDC8:50amVML8:47amVITALMETALVital's Metallurgical Testwork Returns Positive Results***MMI8:32amRLT8:45amRENERGENTrading Halt***MRM8:20amSGP8:37amSTOCKLANDDividend Details***NSB8:18amCGC8:37amCOSTA GRPTrading Halt***NVX8:31amSGP8:35amSTOCKLANDDividend/Distribution - SGP***PEN9:46amJAN8:34amJANISONTrading Halt***PNM9:00amAGH8:33amALTHEAAlthea Enters the USD$667M South African Cannabis Market***PNX9:48amMMI8:32amMETROMININFurther Suspension Update***RAR8:24amNVX8:31amNOVONIXAnnouncement of Expansion of Anode Materials Business***RCB8:25amHRZ8:31amHORIZONGold Coast Investment Showcase Presentation June 2021***RDV8:24amFFR8:30amFIREFLYRegional rock-chip sampling delivers more high-grade gold***RGB8:24amRXL8:30amROX RESSubstantial 39% increase to Youanmi Gold Resource to 1.7Moz***RLT8:45amAUC8:28amAUC Drilling Continues at Katanning***RMX8:26amRSH8:26amRESPIRIPharmacy Network to Commence Sales of wheezo***RMY8:25amAFL8:26amAF LEGALAFL enters into an agreement to acquire Kordos Lawyers***RSH8:26amRMX8:26amREDMOUNTMt. Mansbridge - Exploration Commencement***RSM8:25amRCB8:25amRUSCRPBETFDividend/Distribution - RCB***RXL8:30amRSM8:25amDividend/Distribution - RSM***SCN8:23amRMY8:25amRMA GLOBALUS Update - Strong Growth in Agents, Reviews and Subs***SFG9:51amFGR8:25amFIRSTGRAPHFGR Commercial Update***SFG9:13amRGB8:24amRUSGOVBETFDividend/Distribution - RGB***SGP8:37amRAR8:24amRARIETFDividend/Distribution - RARI***SGP8:35amAOU8:24amAUROCH MINMAIDEN NEPEAN DEEPS DRILLING PROGRAMME***SKT7:31amRDV8:24amRUS DIVDividend/Distribution - RDV***STK9:41amGWR8:24amGWR GROUPGWR Ramp-up Continues as Steady State Production Achieved***STK9:41amWJA8:23amWAMEJAHomeSend Capital Contribution***STK9:41amDCG8:23amDECMIL GRPDecmil Secures circa $47m in Contracts***TEG8:57amAKO8:23amAKORA RESBekisopa Product Iron Ore Grade***TEG8:55amDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Commenced at Texas Ni-Cu-PGE, Tarraji-Yampi Project***THR9:11amSCN8:23amSCORPIONMultiple Commodity Targets Identified at Pharos***TMZ9:42amMAU8:20amMAGNET RESLady Julie project delivers with 38m at 3.6g/t gold from 32m***TRY9:23amHLX8:20amHELIXHigh Grade Copper Intercept & Drilling Update***VEN9:53amMRM8:20amMMAOFFSHORJ&J Claim - Final Arbitration Award***VML8:47amWEL8:19amWINCHESTERTD Reached-Multiple Strong Oil and Gas Shows in McLeod 1705***WEL8:19amNSB8:18amNEUROSCIENNSB partners with Linear Research for Phase I Clinical Study***WJA8:23amIKE8:03amIKE GPSIKE wins further material customer contracts***WOA9:01amSKT7:31amSKY NET TVSky announces long-term partnerships with NRL and NZRL***WWI9:34am


----------



## barney (24 June 2021)

*Thursday 24th June-till 9.48am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCAT9:48amCATAPULTCompletion of Equity Raise***88E8:44amGLL9:47amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations Update***ACF8:44amBYH9:46amBRYAH RESOMH to Increase Manganese JV Interest to 51%***AGX9:28amGAS9:44amSTATE GASNyanda-4 Testing Proves Gas Production Below 1,150 Metres***AUZ9:30amCNB9:43amCARNABYRESOutstanding Drill Results at Nil Desperandum***AV18:22amVKA9:43amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECIEVES FIRST DIAMOND RESULTS & SIGHTS VISIBLE GOLD***BRL9:25amM8S9:43amM8SUSTAINReinstatement to Official Quotation***BYH9:46amM8S9:43amM8SUSTAINInvestor Presentation - June 2021***CAT9:48amM8S9:42amM8SUSTAINRenounceable Rights Issue***CIM9:27amCTM9:39amCENTAURUSStep-Out & In-Fill Drilling at Jaguar***CMM9:04amCXO9:35amCORE EXPNuggets at New Toolebuc Prospect Extends Far East Gold Trend***CNB9:43amAUZ9:30amAUST MINESGold returned from copper-gold target at Flemington***CTM9:39amGLV9:29amGLOBALOILGRemote Spectroscopy Identifies Helium & Hydrogen Hotspots***CTW8:48amAGX9:28amAT GBL SHRDividend Estimate & Timetable***CUP8:54amCIM9:27amCIMICCIMIC COMPANIES PREFERRED FOR MELBOURNE NORTH EAST LINK PPP***CXO9:35amKZA9:27amKAZIAManufacturing patents granted for paxalisib***CYM8:20amZNC9:25amZENITH MINOutstanding High-Grade Gold Results from Split Rocks Project***EMR9:13amBRL9:25amFY21 EBITDA guidance confirmed***EPD8:20amEPY9:22amEARLYPAYProposed issue of securities - EPY***EPY9:22amEPY9:22amEARLYPAYPlacement Announcement***EPY9:22amFML9:21amFOCUS MINCNX Mineral Resources Increases 30%***FFX9:13amGPR9:20amGEO PACTrading Halt***FML9:21amWML9:20amWOOMERAFurther Significant Gold Mineralisation at Mt Venn***GAS9:44amEMR9:13amEMERALDMaiden Gold Pour at the Okvau Gold Mine***GLL9:47amMYS9:13amMYSTATEMYS Retail Entitlement Offer Results***GLV9:29amFFX9:13amFIREFINCHTrading Halt***GPR9:20amWGO9:08amWARREGOTrading Halt***GWR9:01amCMM9:04amCAPMETALSOre Processing Commenced at Karlawinda***HGO8:45amSTG9:04amSTRAKER TLResults of Retail Entitlement Offer***KIN8:22amGWR9:01amGWR GROUPFirst Blast Opens Stage 2 High Grade Pit - C4 Iron Deposit***KIN8:22amRFX9:00amREDFLOWRedflow Prospectus***KSS8:22amRFX9:00amREDFLOWRedflow Investor Presentation***KZA9:27amRFX8:59amREDFLOWRedflow Undertakes Capital Raising to Support Growth***LRS8:21amRCP8:57amREDBANKJORC 2012 Mineral Resource Estimate Update***M8S9:43amPVW8:57amPVWRESLTDHigh Grade Gold in RC Drilling at Jungle Well***M8S9:43amCUP8:54amCOUNTPLUSInvestor Presentation and Update***M8S9:42amMXO8:54amMOTIOCoffee Microcaps Investor Presentation***MEI8:43amPTX8:51amPRESCIENTPTX Completes CAR-T Manufacturing Milestone for OmniCAR***MRD8:23amCTW8:48amCITIWARRNew Issue of 96 x Single Stock MINIs Chi-X MINIs Issue Date Thursday 24 June 2021***MTB8:22amHGO8:45amHILLGROVEDrilling Update for Kanmantoo***MXO8:54am88E8:44am88 ENERGYMerlin-1 Testing Program Update***MYS9:13amACF8:44amACROWAcrow Industrial Services Division Enjoying Rapid Growth***PAB8:42amMEI8:43amMETEORICJUDD043 Intersects 200m Thick Zone of Disseminated Sulphides***PCI8:42amPCI8:42amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***PTX8:51amPAB8:42amPATRYSResponse to ASX Query***PVW8:57amTA18:40amTRANSURBANFY21 Distribution, FY21 Results Release and 2021 AGMs***RCP8:57amRMX8:30amREDMOUNTDrilling Update***RFX9:00amSI68:28amSIXSIG METProminent 2.5km IP Anomaly Located at Dibete, Botswana***RFX9:00amTCL8:24amTRANSURBANFY21 Distribution, FY21 Results Release and 2021 AGMs***RFX8:59amTIN8:24amTNT MINESTNT drilling increases Eureka Resource to 112,000oz gold***RMX8:30amSHG8:23amSINGHEALTHSHG launches innovative Medical File Transfer Protocol***SHG8:23amMRD8:23amMOUNT RIDDrill Results from Weld Range***SI68:28amAV18:22amADVERITASAdveritas Continues Its Rapid Customer Growth***STG9:04amKSS8:22amKLEOSKleos Polar Vigilance Mission Launch Timing***TA18:40amMTB8:22amMT BURGESSKihabe Deposit NE Silver Domain associated mineralisation***TCL8:24amKIN8:22amKIN MININGCardinia - Eastern Corridor Exploration Update.***TIN8:24amKIN8:22amKIN MININGGold Coast Investor Forum Presentation***VKA9:43amLRS8:21amLATRESRock chip samples return positive results - Yarara Project***WGO9:08amCYM8:20amCYPRIUMMET232m Sulphide Ore Grade Copper Intercept at Nanadie Well***WML9:20amEPD8:20amEMPIREDLTDEmpired wins $9m digital contract with DIS South Australia***ZNC9:25am


----------



## barney (25 June 2021)

*Friday 25th June - 10.50am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCXU10:50amCAULDRONGreen Light for Exploration at Blackwood***1AD9:03amRDH10:46amREDH EDURedHill and UCW cease transaction discussions***99L10:41am99L10:41amNINETYNINChairman's Address to AGM***AML9:53amPIQ10:40amPROTEOMICSTrading Halt***ANG8:57amMMI10:36amMETROMININInvestor Presentation***AQX8:21amPTB10:28amPTB GROUPAcquisition of United Turbine***AUL9:19amKFE10:23amKOGIRONResults of Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***AUZ8:22amDAF10:12amDIS AFRICAChulitna Project Works Commencing***BCC8:43amSFG10:08amSEAFARMSSFG Completes $92.5 Million Equity Raising***BTI8:31amEIG10:04amEINVST INCEIGA 30 June 2021 Estimated Distribtution***CAU9:48amMMI10:02amMETROMININEquity Raising***CHC8:23amCRN10:01amCORONADOResignation of Chief Legal Officer and Company Secretary***CPH9:51amPIQ9:57amPROTEOMICSPause in Trading***CRN10:01amRLT9:55amRENERGENCOMPLETION OF SUCCESSFUL PLACEMENT***CXU10:50amTTB9:53amTOTALBRAINTotal Brain enter into loan agreements totalling $1.8million***DAF10:12amAML9:53amAEON METALManaging Director and CEO Appointment***DCC9:03amICL9:53amICENIGOLDDrilling Intersects Sulphies at 14 Mile Well***EGN8:21amCPH9:51amCRESOTrading Halt***EIG10:04amCAU9:48amCRONOSLaunch of Saiph premium personal care range***FZO9:35amTMG9:40amTRIGG MINHighly Successful Rights Issue Closed Oversubscribed***FZO9:33amIVT9:39amINVENTISChairman's Letter to Shareholders***FZO9:33amFZO9:35amFAMILYZONEPresentation - Taking on the International Opportunity***G1A8:23amFZO9:33amFAMILYZONEIndicative Terms signed to acquire NetRef***HUO8:36amFZO9:33amFAMILYZONE$23M raised to acquire NetRef and Accelerate Growth***HYD8:55amRIM9:27amRIMFIRERIM Secures $7.5 million Avondale Farm Out***ICL9:53amMRC9:25amMIN.COMMODTrading Halt***IVT9:39amWQG9:24amWCM GLOBALChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3D***IVZ8:22amPSC9:19amPROSPECRESArcadia Pilot Plant Commences Production***KFE10:23amAUL9:19amAUSTARGOLDScheme Booklet Registered with ASIC***LOM8:27amPLS9:18amPILBARAMINPilbara Board Approves Ngungaju Plant Restart***LRT8:51amRVR9:17amREDRIVERRVR secures offtake deal with Glencore for Hillgrove gold***MEB8:27amMZZ9:12amMATADORTrading Halt***MMI10:36amDCC9:03amDIGITALXTrading Halt***MMI10:02am1AD9:03amADALTAR&D Tax Incentive Facility***MRC9:25amWBT9:00amWEEBITNANOWeebit integrates selector with ReRAM for discrete market***MZZ9:12amTTI8:59amTRAFFICTrading Update***NHC8:38amANG8:57amAUSTIN ENGCEO Transition Timing Update***PIQ10:40amHYD8:55amHYDRIXTrading halt***PIQ9:57amLRT8:51amLOWELL RESDividend/Distribution - LRT***PIQ8:20amBCC8:43amBEAM COMSAustralia Post Commences Sales of ZOLEO***PLS9:18amTSO8:42amTESORO RESBonanza Gold Grades Continue to Expand Ternera***PSC9:19amRDH8:39amREDH EDUUCW: Intention to Allow Offer to Lapse***PTB10:28amNHC8:38amNEW HOPENHC Sucessfully Prices A$200m Convertible Notes***RDH10:46amHUO8:36amHUON AQUAMarket Update***RDH8:39amRNE8:31amRENUENERGYCornerstone Investment in Uniflow Power***RIM9:27amBTI8:31amBAILADORBailador completes investment in Straker equity raising***RLT9:55amMEB8:27amMEDIBIOLTDMEB Appoints R&CPMK As Communications Agency in the US***RNE8:31amLOM8:27amLUCAPASeven Lulo Diamonds Sell for A$28.3 Million in Tender***RVR9:17amG1A8:23amGALENA MINGalena Completes First US$30M Drawdown***SFG10:08amCHC8:23amCHARTER HGCharter Hall FUM rises to $52 billion***SXL8:21amIVZ8:22amINVICTUSCabora Bassa Project Update***TMG9:40amAUZ8:22amAUST MINESProject with Deakin University moves to commercial trials***TSO8:42amSXL8:21amSTHNXMEDIAAffiliation with Network 10***TTB9:53amEGN8:21amENGENCOTrading update***TTI8:59amAQX8:21amALICEQUEENFurther Mineralisation at Boda East***WBT9:00amPIQ8:20amPROTEOMICSModelling shows PromarkerD could save US payers $384 billion***WQG9:24am


----------



## barney (28 June 2021)

*Monday 28th June - 10.27am*


CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMHG10:27amMGEF CHDistribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2021***AMI8:23amMIC10:22amMIF CHDistribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2021***ANP9:56amEPX10:15amEPT GLOBALTrading Halt***AQC9:58amMMI10:14amMETROMININReinstatement to Official Quotation***ARL8:24amMMI10:14amMETROMININResults of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***ASG9:16amCXU10:10amCAULDRONCauldron extends foothold at Yanrey Uranium Project***ASG8:51amMRC10:09amMIN.COMMODResponse to Actions of Former CEO Mark Caruso***AT18:18amMGF10:06amMAGLOBFUNDDividend/Distribution - MGF***ATX8:32amMGH10:03amMAAS GROUPAcquisition and Business Update Presentation***AUZ8:43amAQC9:58amAUSPACCOALDartbrook - Modification 7 Update***BAP8:23amEPX9:57amEPT GLOBALPause in Trading***BEM8:25amVTH9:57amVITALHARVUnitholder Meeting Chair Address***CAI8:21amMGH9:57amMAAS GROUPMGH announces further acquisitions and business update***CE18:24amPTG9:56amPROPTECHInvestor Presentation***CGC9:13amANP9:56amANTISENSEANP and MCRI new R&D collaboration for ATL1102***COF9:19amPTG9:55amPROPTECHAcquisition of Eagle Software and equity raising***CPN8:26amEGH9:53amEUR GROUPAcquisition of village in Brassall, Queensland***CST9:29amGIB9:53amGIBBRIVERPhase 4 Drilling Discovers New Gold Lodes at Edjudina, WA***CXU10:10amMTC9:52amMETALSTECHLead Manager Appointed to Winsome Lithium Spinout***CYC8:22amHXG9:45amHEXAGONReview Highlights Priority Ni-Cu Targets at McIntosh***CYP9:20amEEG9:44amEMPIRE ENEStrong Carpentaria-1 Flow Rates***DDB8:47amORN9:43amORION MINSkyTEM Survey underway at Okiep Copper Project***DVN8:51amTIN9:43amTNT MINESTrading Halt***EEG9:44amICT9:41amICOLLEGEUpdate iCollege Off-Market Takeover for RedHill Education***EGH9:53amREZ9:41amRES&EN GRPCommencement of Drilling Operations West Side of Menzies***ENA8:26amRCP9:37amREDBANKNew Drill Targets Identified at Redbank Copper Project***EPX10:15amPBP9:36amPROBIOTECAcquisition of H&H Packaging***EPX9:57amKAI9:35amKAIROSKangan Exploration Update***EXL8:46amRDH9:34amREDH EDURedHill receives non-binding proposal from iCollege Limited***FFX9:15amIVR9:33amINVESTIGATUpdated Resource for Paris Silver Project***GAL8:29amYOJ9:32amYOJEE18 Country Expansion Signed With Global Enterprise***GED8:21amGWR9:32amGWR GROUPStage 2 Mining Contract HOA Signed for C4 Iron Deposit***GIB9:53amGPR9:31amGEO PACFinancial Close of Project Financing***GML8:45amCST9:29amCASTILERESLatest Hits Expand High Grade Gold Zone at Rover 1***GNM8:23amVBC9:29amVERBRECLMarket update***GOR8:24amORN9:28amORION MINDrilling to Commence on High Priority EM Target at Boksputs***GPR9:31amLMG9:24amLATROBELatrobe Magnesium awards EPCM contract to Mincore***GRV8:19amZMI9:23amZINCOFIRETrading Halt***GWR9:32amRVR9:21amREDRIVERRVR identifies multiple large silverindium targets at Orient***HXG9:45amCYP9:20amCYNATA THRProgress Toward Clinical Trial in Diabetic Foot Ulcers***HYD8:52amIXR9:20amIONICRAREMakuutu Rare Earths Feasibility Study Manager Appointed***HZN8:37amCOF9:19amCENTOREITSignificant Debt Refinance and Valuation Gain***HZN8:32amASG9:16amAUTOSPORTSAutosports Group acquires John Newell Mazda***ICT9:41amLSX9:16amLION SELCTIndika Energy to acquire Nusantara Resources for 35cps***INF8:24amFFX9:15amFIREFINCHFirefinch Successfully Completes A$47 million Placement***IOD8:48amCGC9:13amCOSTA GRPCompletion of institutional entitlement offer***IVR9:33amPTG9:11amPROPTECHTrading halt***IXR9:20amMAI9:11amMAINSTREAMMainstream enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with Apex***JYC8:24amTER9:09amTERRACOMTrading Halt***KAI9:35amRFT9:09amRECTIFIERFY21 Result Guidance and Dividend Update***KFW8:17amMTS9:09amMETCASHLTDAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***KSS9:07amKSS9:07amKLEOSKleos Polar Vigilance Mission Launch Timing Update***LCL8:23amMTS9:07amMETCASHLTD2021 Full Year Results Presentation***LMG9:24amZNC9:06amZENITH MINFour New Copper Drill Targets Defined at Develin Creek***LSX9:16amNUS9:05amNUSANTARAFEED progress update***MAI9:11amNTO9:02amNITRO SOFTNitro to acquire PDFpen***MBK8:29amNUS9:01amNUSANTARAIndika to acquire Nusantara for 35 cents per share***MEG8:50amMTS8:57amMETCASHLTDFY21 Appendix 4E, Financial Report and Off-Market-Buy-Back***MGF10:06amMTS8:53amMETCASHLTDIncrease in ownership of Total Tools***MGH10:03amPOD8:53amPODIUMProgress Report Drill results update***MGH9:57amHYD8:52amHYDRIXAngelMed receives FDA approval for Guardian upgraded battery***MHG10:27amDVN8:51amDEVINEDevine Target's Statement***MIC10:22amASG8:51amAUTOSPORTSFull Year Results Update***MKG8:40amMEG8:50amMEGADOBroad Gold Zones Confirmed at the Chakata Gold Project***MMI10:14amIOD8:48amIODMTrading halt***MMI10:14amDDB8:47amDDBLASTDynamic Selected as Drill and Blast Contractor***MRC10:09amEXL8:46amELIXINOLTrading Halt***MTC9:52amGML8:45amGATEWAYFurther High Grade Gold Results at Evermore***MTS9:09amAUZ8:43amAUST MINESNickel target zones identified at Lennard Project***MTS9:07amWCM8:41amWCMQUALGROEstimated Distribution for the year ending 30 June 2021***MTS8:57amMKG8:40amMAKOTrading Halt***MTS8:53amTYR8:37amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 67 - Week Ended 25 June 2021***NMR8:26amHZN8:37amHOR OILNotice of EGM***NTO9:02amVAS8:36amV300AEQEstimated Distribution Announcement***NUS9:05amVVL8:35amVDGLOBVALUEstimated Distribution Announcement***NUS9:01amSWT8:34amSWTZDIVGROEstimated Distribution for quarter ending 30 June 2021***OBM8:25amHZN8:32amHOR OILAnnouncement of Share Capital Reduction***ORN9:43amATX8:32amAMPLIAAmplia and Garvan Enter Into Collaboration Agreement***ORN9:28amGAL8:29amGALILEOExploration Update***PAA8:29amMBK8:29amMillennium Option Agreement Signed Work Program Commencing***PBP9:36amPAA8:29amPHARMAUSTPhase IIb Dog Trial Achieves Interim Clinical Endpoints***PCK8:27amPCK8:27amPAINCHEKPainChek to receive $1.25M milestone payment from DoH***POD8:53amNMR8:26amNATIVE MINNMR confirms high-grade gold mineralisation at Music Well WA***PTG9:56amCPN8:26amCASPINMount Squires Exploration Update***PTG9:55amENA8:26amENSURANCENotice of General Meeting/Proxy Form***PTG9:11amSRK8:26amSTRIKEContractors Selected - Access Agreements Secured - Paulsens***RCP9:37amRHT8:25amRESONANCEAppointment of Managing Director***RDH9:34amVYS8:25amVYSARNLTDPentium secures contract with Iluka Resources Limited***REZ9:41amOBM8:25amORABANDAInitial Drilling Confirms Iguana Resource Potential***RFT9:09amBEM8:25amBLACKEARTHManiry Graphite Project - Drilling update***RHT8:25amGOR8:24amGOLDROADJune 2021 Quarter Production***RVR9:21amARL8:24amARDEARESSuccessful $5.7M Capital Raising to fund KNP Feasibility Wor***SRK8:26amCE18:24amCALIMAMulti well Brooks Sunburst Drilling Campaign Update***SWT8:34amJYC8:24amJOYCEExpansion into NSW as Trading Conditions Remain Strong***TER9:09amINF8:24amINF LITHIInfinity Signs Offtake MoU with LG Energy Solution***TIN9:43amLCL8:23amLOS CERROSTop Shareholder increases holding***TLG8:22amGNM8:23amGREATNORTHImpressive One Metre Assays Results at Camel Creek***TYR8:37amBAP8:23amBAPCOR LTDBapcor Strategy Update***VAS8:36amAMI8:23amAURELIACopper Potential Unlocked at Great Cobar***VBC9:29amCYC8:22amCYCLOPHARMCyclopharm USFDA Update***VTH9:57amTLG8:22amTALGAGROUPLKAB And Mitsui Sign LOI Extension With Talga***VVL8:35amGED8:21amGOLD DEEPDrilling to Test High-Grade Copper-Silver at Nosib & Khusib***VYS8:25amCAI8:21amCALIDUSRESCalidus advances strategy to grow production***WCM8:41amGRV8:19amGREENVALEGreenvale to Move Directly to PFS at Alpha***YOJ9:32amAT18:18amATOMO DIAGAccess Bio receives FDA clearance for COVID-19 antibody test***ZMI9:23amKFW8:17amKFWChange of Chief Executive Officer***ZNC9:06am


----------



## barney (29 June 2021)

*Tuesday 29th June - 10.35am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePTG10:35amPROPTECHCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***ADN9:16amCKF10:31amCOLLINS FDAppoints Drew O'Malley as Managing Director***AFW9:13amMRC10:29amMIN.COMMODResponse to further claims of former CEO Mark Caruso***AGX9:25amCKF10:27amCOLLINS FDFY21 Results Presentation***AHI9:14amAUH10:26amAUSTCHINAResponse to ASX Price Query***AKO9:03amCKF10:17amCOLLINS FDFY21 Results - ASX Release***ANG9:03amRVR10:15amREDRIVERRVR Identifies Drill Targets at Coronation near Thalanga***AON9:11amCKF10:15amCOLLINS FDFY21 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***ARR9:05amDMC10:11amDESGNMLKCOJune FY21 Trading Update***ARR9:05amQMI10:10amSPDR QMIXDistribution Announcement June 2021***AUH10:26amWEM10:09amSPDR WEMGDistribution Announcement June 2021***AUH10:01amDJR10:07amSPDR DJREDistribution Announcement June 2021***BD18:21amWDI10:07amSPDR WDIVDistribution Announcement June 2021***BON10:04amWXH10:06amSPDR WXOZHDistribution Announcement June 2021***BRK8:19amWXO10:05amSPDR WORLDDistribution Announcement June 2021***CCZ8:18amBON10:04amSPDR BONDDistribution Announcement June 2021***CKF10:31amGOV10:03amSPDR GOVTDistribution Announcement June 2021***CKF10:27amOZR10:03amSPDR RESDistribution Announcement June 2021***CKF10:17amE2010:03amSTATEE200Distribution Announcement June 2021***CKF10:15amSSO10:02amSPDR SMALLDistribution Announcement June 2021***CKF9:58amOZF10:02amSPDR FINDistribution Announcement June 2021***CPH9:59amAUH10:01amAUSTCHINAPause in Trading***CXL9:15amSYI10:01amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Announcement June 2021***CZR9:37amSTW10:00amSPDR 200Distribution Announcement June 2021***DCC9:47amPAM9:59amPA METALSPause in trading***DCG9:04amSTW9:59amSPDR 200Update - Dividend/Distribution - STW***DEX8:56amSLF9:59amSPDR PRPDistribution Announcement June 2021***DJR10:07amCPH9:59amCRESOSuspension from Official Quotation***DKM8:19amTEM9:58amTEMPESTMultiple New Targets at the Euro Project***DMC10:11amCKF9:58amCOLLINS FDPause in Trading***E2010:03amSLF9:58amSPDR PRPUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - SLF***EXL9:02amRHP9:57amRHIPE LTDTrading halt***FPL9:46amSFY9:55amSPDR 50Distribution Announcement June 2021***GMA8:21amWOR9:53amWORLEYSyrah awards services contract for battery facility in USA***GMR9:10amPIQ9:53amPROTEOMICSSuspension from Official Quotation***GOV10:03amLNK9:53amLINK ADMINConfirmation of Link Group shareholding in PEXA post IPO***GTN9:42amOTW9:52amOTW HLDINGBusiness Update***HYM9:04amSFY9:52amSPDR 50Update - Dividend/Distribution - SFY***KMD7:31amM2R9:49amMIRAMARNew Aircore Results Upgrade Gidji Targets***KRM8:49amDCC9:47amDIGITALXDigitalX recognises A$8.33m in revenue for advisory services***LIO8:17amFPL9:46amFREMONTPETSecures improved pricing for US Summer Gas Contract***LNK9:53amMZZ9:44amMATADORSuspension from Official Quotation***M2R9:49amSAU9:44amSTHN GOLDA$13.2m Sale Agreement Executed***MIO8:21amGTN9:42amGTNETWORKGTN FY21 Earnings and Trading Update***MKG8:23amCZR9:37amCOZIRONRESUpdate on the Robe Mesa Iron Ore Feasibility Study***MKR8:32amMRC9:31amMIN.COMMODSuspension from Official Quotation***MRC10:29amSYA9:27amSAYONATrading Halt***MRC9:31amAGX9:25amAT GBL SHRUpdated Dividend Estimate & Timetable***MRQ9:04amSER9:25amSTRATEGICAppointment of Managing Director and Company Secretary***MVL8:19amPKS9:23amPKSHOLDINGSuccessful renewal of key contracts and new contract wins***MZZ9:44amADN9:16amANDROMEDATrading Halt***NMT8:19amCXL9:15amCALIXCalix awarded $1m to help fund new biotech facilities***NYR8:23amAHI9:14amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Binding Term Sheet with Singapore-based Bizbaz***OTW9:52amAFW9:13amAPPLYFLOWTrading Halt***OZF10:02amAON9:11amAPOLLO MINDrilling Program Extends to Niamabimbou Prospect***OZR10:03amSYR9:10amSYRAH RESSyrah awards Vidalia services contract to Worley***PAM9:59amGMR9:10amGOLDEN RIMBroad zones of oxide gold confirmed at Kada resource***PIQ9:53amARR9:05amARAREEARTHLa Paz Drilling Produces Significant Results***PKS9:23amARR9:05amARAREEARTHLa Paz Drilling Results Technical Report***PNX9:04amHYM9:04amHYPERIONThickest, Highest Grade Drill Results at the Titan Project***PTG10:35amMRQ9:04amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse Infill Extension Aircore Drill Results***QMI10:10amPNX9:04amPNX METALSEngineers engaged to fast-track gold plant development***RHP9:57amDCG9:04amDECMIL GRPExtension of $40M Working Capital Facility until July 2023***RVR10:15amAKO9:03amAKORA RESCompany Presentation for Webinar***SAU9:44amANG9:03amAUSTIN ENGAustin Consolidates Operations***SER9:25amEXL9:02amELIXINOLTermination of Proposed CannaCare Health Acquisition***SFY9:55amDEX8:56amDUKEEXPLORMt Flora Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource***SFY9:52amVEN8:56amVINENERGYVali-3 Reaches Total Depth***SI68:34amWGB8:55amWAMGLOBALWAM Global and Templeton Global Growth Fund set to merge***SKT7:30amKRM8:49amKINGSROSEFabian Baker appointed Managing Director***SLF9:59amTIE8:38amTIETTOTietto Rapidly Progressing Abujar Gold Mine Development***SLF9:58amSI68:34amSIXSIG METAirstrip IP Survey Confirms Exciting 2.5km Anomaly***SSO10:02amTRT8:32amTODDRIVERExtensive Ni-Cu-PGE Auger Anomalies at Berkshire Valley***STW10:00amMKR8:32amMANUKARESManuka further enhances balance sheet flexibililty***STW9:59amMKG8:23amMAKOInterest in Napie Gold Project Increased from 51% to 90%***SYA9:27amNYR8:23amNYRADANYX-PCSK9i with Statin Achieves 65% Cholesterol Reduction***SYI10:01amGMA8:21amGENWORTHGenworth update on CBA LMI contract***SYR9:10amMIO8:21amMACARTHURMMacarthur makes application for additional tenure***TEM9:58amBD18:21amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Autoantibody Test Results for Ovarian Cancer Published***TIE8:38amVRS8:20amVERISVeris Awarded Sydney Metro Southwest Upgrade Contract***TRT8:32amDKM8:19amDUKETONMore Massive Sulphide Hits at Rosie***VEN8:56amBRK8:19amBROOKSIDEUS Major to Participate in Jewell Acreage***VRS8:20amNMT8:19amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - McEwen Nickel Resources increase 45%***WDI10:07amMVL8:19amMARVELGOLDSoils highlight numerous drill ready targets at Tabakorole***WEM10:09amCCZ8:18amCASTILLOCOMineralisation intercepted, up to 17.5m thick, at Big One***WGB8:55amLIO8:17amLION ENEProspectus***WOR9:53amKMD7:31amKATHMANDUTrading Update***WXH10:06amSKT7:30amSKY NET TVSky Investor Day presentation - 29 June 2021***WXO10:05am


----------



## barney (30 June 2021)

*Wednesday 30th June - 10.26am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNSB10:26amNEUROSCIENTrading Halt***4DS9:20amRKN10:10amRECKONNOV: Strategic Stake in Reckon Limited and Capital Raising***92E8:21amNOV10:10amNOVATTIStrategic Stake in Reckon Limited and Capital Raising***ADN9:20amNGS10:07amNGSLTDNGS surpasses US$500k of Healthy Height sales in Italy***ADN9:20amNSB10:04amNEUROSCIENPause in Trading***ADN9:20amKSS10:04amKLEOSKleos Polar Vigilance Mission Launch Timing Update***AGC8:35amSYA10:02amSAYONASayona Obtains Court Approval for NAL Acquisition***AGL8:37amG8810:00amMILESoil sampling results at Yuinmery***AGR9:54amCXL10:00amCALIXCalix a key partner in new $39m govt funded low carbon proj.***AHX8:53amKGD9:59amKULAPause in Trading***AKP8:21amZMI9:59amZINCOFIREZMI Secures Highly Prospective Zinc Lead Project***AL38:34amAM79:59amARCADIALTDPause in Trading***AM79:59amSHN9:59amSUNSHGOLDDrilling Commences at Ravenswood West***AMI8:23amNOV9:58amNOVATTITrading halt***AML9:03amAGR9:54amAGUIA RESTrading Halt***AMS9:04amTER9:53amTERRACOMRefinance Program***AQX8:56amCYP9:49amCYNATA THREthics Approval for Cynata's Clinical Trial in DFU***AST9:08amFTZ9:48amFERTOZFernie Operations to Start Up in July on Promising Orders***AVH8:23amPSL9:47amPATERSONSGrace Drilling Contractor Appointed & Heritage Survey***AVZ9:16amZAG9:47amZULEIKATRIAL DATES SET FOR LITIGATION AGAINST VANGO***BIL8:24amZLD9:45amZELIRATHERCantor Fitzgerald - Investor Presentation***BLY8:55amVMS9:45amVENTUREMINChalice defines new EM anomalies on Julimar lookalike target***CLZ8:16amTGA9:44amTHORN GRPFY2021 Annual Results***COE8:51amIOD9:42amIODMIODM signs Material Contract***CRR8:15amIVO9:42amINVIGORGRPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CWX8:14amE2M9:39amE2METALSExploration Update***CXL10:00amTAS9:37amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Vulcan - VUD0019 Assay Results***CYP9:49amMGT9:36amMAGNETITEMaiden Ore Reserve for the Razorback Iron Project***DEX9:14amTIN9:32amTNT MINESInvestor Presentation***DVN8:27amTIN9:31amTNT MINESCapital Raising***E2M9:39amSPA9:30amSPACETALKSky to commence selling Adventurer in the UK***EPX8:51amMZZ9:29amMATADORReinstatement to Official Quotation***FTZ9:48amMZZ9:29amMATADORCompletion of placement to raise $16 million***G8810:00amIP19:26amINPAYTECHStrategy Refresh and Business Update***ICG9:14amKKO9:25amKINETIKOTrading Halt***IOD9:42amADN9:20amANDROMEDAProposed issue of securities - ADN***IP19:26amADN9:20amANDROMEDAInvestor Presentation***IVO9:42amADN9:20amANDROMEDAAndromeda completes $30M Placement and launches $15M SPP***IVV8:23am4DS9:20am4DSMEMORY4DS Granted 31st USA Patent***KCN8:21amAVZ9:16amAVZ MINSTrading Halt***KGD9:59amDEX9:14amDUKEEXPLORSecurity Purchase Plan***KKO9:25amICG9:14amINCA MINLSRP-FE-02 IOCG/SEDEX Target Definition, Frewena East***KSS10:04amAST9:08amAUSNETTRR 2022-27 Draft Decision***KTA9:06amWRM9:07amWHITEROCKRed Mountain Update - More Massive Sulphide at Dry Creek***LIT8:44amKTA9:06amKRAKATOAShallow AC drilling defines deeper targets, Rand Project***MGT9:36amUBI9:05amUNI BIOSENCEO's AGM Address to Shareholders***MGV8:53amPPY9:05amPAPYRUSMonthly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MOG9:02amAMS9:04amATOMOSAtomos Trading Update***MRQ8:59amAML9:03amAEON METALWalford Creek Revised Scoping Study Results***MZZ9:29amMOG9:02amMOGF MFMOGL - Updated Estimated Distribution - 30 June 2021***MZZ9:29amPPY9:01amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities Report for May 2021***NGS10:07amMRQ8:59amMRG METALSMRG HMS - 3D Modelling at Koko Massava & Nhacutse & Poiombo***NMT8:14amAQX8:56amALICEQUEENDRILLING CONFIRMS NEW BROAD GOLD ZONE AT HORN ISLAND***NOV10:10amBLY8:55amBOARTBLY proceeds with amendments to Senior Secured Notes***NOV9:58amMGV8:53amMUSGRAVEHigh-grade gold in basement at West Island - EVN Cue JV***NSB10:26amAHX8:53amAPIAMApiam Acquires Scenic Rim Vets***NSB10:04amCOE8:51amCOOPERDebt facility adjustments***PAR8:22amZYU8:51amETFSYUSUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - ZYUS***PPY9:05amEPX8:51amEPT GLOBALEP&T signs deal resulting in significant increase in ACV***PPY9:01amLIT8:44amLITHIUMAUSEuropean Patent Office will grant patent to Lithium Aust***PSL9:47amVVL8:44amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***RKN10:10amVAS8:42amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***RLT8:18amTHR8:38amTHORMININGPositive Preliminary Copper Results, Alford East Project***RLT8:18amAGL8:37amAGL ENERGYUpdate on demerger, dividend actions and earnings guidance***SHN9:59amAGC8:35amAGCLTDPhase 2 Drilling Commenced at Achilles***SOR8:16amAL38:34amAML3DPurchase Contract from Boeing***SPA9:30amDVN8:27amDEVINEDevine First Supplementary Target's Statement***SYA10:02amBIL8:24amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TAS9:37amAVH8:23amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Announces Inclusion in the Russell 3000 Index***TER9:53amAMI8:23amAURELIAFederation returns best base metal intercepts to date***TGA9:44amIVV8:23amISCS&P500ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***THR8:38amPAR8:22amPARA BIOPARADIGM SUBMITS RESPONSES TO US FDA QUESTIONS***TIN9:32am92E8:21am92ENERGYNew Priority Unconformity-Type Uranium Targets Defined***TIN9:31amTLS8:21amTELSTRA49% sale of Towers business - returns for shareholders***TLS8:21amKCN8:21amKINGSGATELOI signed for A$69 million sale of Nueva Esperanza***UBI9:05amAKP8:21amAUDIOPIXELMarket Update - Progress Report***VAS8:42amRLT8:18amRENERGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VMS9:45amRLT8:18amRENERGENC3PO GAS STRIKE WITH 1.7% HELIUM AND 95% METHANE***VVL8:44amCLZ8:16amCLASSICMINInfill RC drilling delivers more high grade gold intercepts***WRM9:07amSOR8:16amSTRAT ELESOR Powers Bluetooth Sensor Device with Moisture***ZAG9:47amCRR8:15amCRITICALDisclosure Document***ZLD9:45amCWX8:14amCARAWINE$5M Fraser Range JV Earn-in Completed by IGO***ZMI9:59amNMT8:14amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - 26 North Mineral Resources Increase 51%***ZYU8:51am


----------



## barney (1 July 2021)

*Thursday 1st July - 10.55am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSPA10:55amSPACETALKO2 to sell Spacetalk devices in the UK***5GN9:20amGBZ10:50amGBMRESOURCMt Morgan Gold-Copper Project Update***99L9:29amFFT10:44amFFT GROUPEagleSoft Wins Significant Contract***AAA8:11amRED10:41amRED 5 LTDFinancial close on debt facility for King of the Hills***AAU10:17amPHL10:30amPROPELLFirst BNPL product in partnership with Zip***ABP8:20amPYR10:26amPAYRIGHTPayright sign flagship merchants Masport and Service Seeking***ADE8:49amDGO10:25amDRUMMONDBryah and Yerrida Drilling Update***AFW10:15amCCE10:18amCARNEGIESale Of Gold Royalty***AFW10:14amAAU10:17amANTILLESAntilles Gold Limited- Investor Presentation***AFW10:13amFZO10:17amFAMILYZONEBinding agreement to acquire Classroom Technology Business***AGN9:46amRNU10:16amRENASCORRenascor HF-Free Purification Technology Delivers Outcomes***AGY8:27amGTI10:16amGRATIFIIGTI to offer clients direct access to credit card schemes***AIA7:30amAFW10:15amAPPLYFLOWInvestor Presentation***AM710:00amAFW10:14amAPPLYFLOWNon-Renounceable Entitlements Issue Offer Document***AME8:45amAFW10:13amAPPLYFLOW$5.66m Entitlement Offer to fund growth, launch of Applypay***AMI8:20amCPH10:11amCRESOReinstatement to Official Quotation***AMI8:20amCPH10:10amCRESOCreso's Second Consecutive Quarter of Record Revenue Growth***ARN9:38amKSS10:10amKLEOSKleos Launches Second Cluster Satellites Successfully***BCA8:24amCZL10:05amCONS ZINCPlomosas operations update***BDA9:08amFPL10:03amFREMONTPETPIPELINE TIE-IN ADDS NEW REVENUE STREAM***BKT9:12amAM710:00amARCADIALTDRetraction of certain statements***BTC8:58amMNB9:56amMINBOS RESLong lead items for FEECO built Phosphate Granulation Plant***BYH8:19amPTR9:50amPETRATHERMWoomera IOCG Project - Regional Gravity Targeting***CCE10:18amNSB9:47amNEUROSCIENSuccessful completion of pivotal ocular safety study***CCZ8:13amAGN9:46amARGENICAArgenica Completes Pilot Pre-Clinical Pharmacokinetics Study***CEL9:00amMHI9:41amMERCHANTSuspension from Official Quotation***CHZ9:13amARN9:38amALDOROExploration Update - Narndee Project***CLA8:23amKNO9:37amKNOSYSAcquisition of LIBERO - Investor Presentation***CLW8:22amTGM9:36amTHETADevelopment Update - TGME Underground Projects***CMM9:30amKNO9:33amKNOSYSKnosys to acquire LIBERO***COE9:00amMHH9:31amMAGHIGHCVTIntention to transition to an Active ETF***CPH10:11amTRU9:30amTRUSCREENFirst Sales Made in Eastern Europe***CPH10:10amCMM9:30amCAPMETALSFirst Gold Poured at Karlawinda***CTT8:42amSO49:30amSALT LAKEProduction and Commissioning Update***CZL10:05am99L9:29amNINETYNIN99 Loyalty Technology Granted Aggregated Payment Qualificati***DGO10:25amSHO9:28amSPORTSHInvestment Deck***DRE8:18amTRY9:28amTROY RESEarn-In and Share Subscription with Barrick Gold Corporation***DTC8:50amHIL9:26amHILLSHills Appoints New Chairman***DTR8:30amFGR9:24amFIRSTGRAPHFGR Cavitation White Paper***EL88:13amVAS9:23amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***EVZ8:22amLLC9:23amLEND LEASELendlease market update***FFT10:44amRHP9:22amRHIPE LTDNon-binding Indicative Proposal to Acquire rhipe Limited***FGR9:24amSPN9:22amSPARC TECHCEO Mike Bartels Appointed to Managing Director***FIJ8:13am5GN9:20am5G NETWORK$15M Loan Repayment from Webcentral Group***FPL10:03amTMT9:20amTECHMETALSYARRABUBBA DFS ON TRACK IN SUPPORT OF STAGED GVP STRATEGY***FZO10:17amWCG9:19amWEBCENTRALCBA Debt Facility and $15M Loan Repayment to 5GN***GBR8:32amTEK9:18amTHORN TECHTrading Halt***GBZ10:50amSGC9:16amSACGASCOTrading Halt***GMD8:16amCHZ9:13amCHESSERHigh-grade resource definition drill results from Diamba Sud***GTE8:23amBKT9:12amBLACKROCKMOU Signed with US Clean Tech Graphite Processing Company***GTI10:16amBDA9:08amBOD AUST212% increase in medicinal cannabis product sales in FY2021***HIL9:26amRAS9:05amRAGUSATrading Halt***IHO8:12amNSM9:03amNORTHSTAWField sampling underway to further define drill targets***IPH8:38amSKI9:03amSPARK INFR2021 Interim Distribution, DRP and Key Dates***IVV8:13amMEI9:01amMETEORICMeteoric Forging Ahead on Multiple Fronts***KNO9:37amCOE9:00amCOOPERFY21 guidance and operations update***KNO9:33amMSB9:00amMESOBLASTMesoblast Update on Chronic Low Back Pain Program***KSS10:10amCEL9:00amCHAL EXPCEL Delivers Bonanza Grades at Hualilan Gold Project***LCK8:54amPEN8:59amPENINSULALance Project Low-pH Field Demonstration Progress Update***LIT8:19amBTC8:58amBTC HEALTHBTC investment opportunity - Mannitol portfolio***LLC9:23amMGH8:57amMAAS GROUPTrading Halt***MEI9:01amSKI8:56amSPARK INFRDividend/Distribution - SKI***MGH8:57amWOR8:54amWORLEYPacific Hydro awards services contracts for wind farms***MHC8:19amLCK8:54amLEIGHCREEKCommercial Urea Production Contract Awarded***MHH9:31amREA8:51amREA GROUPREA Group completes acquisition of Mortgage Choice Limited***MHI9:41amDTC8:50amDAMSTRASuccessful $20M refinancing to fund growth ambitions***MMM8:20amADE8:49amDUNDASGLOBProduct Disclosure Statement***MNB9:56amAME8:45amALTOMETALSFurther excellent results from step-out drilling - Vanguard***MRD8:17amNOX8:44amNOXOPHARMDARRT-2 Study Receives IND Approval from FDA***MSB9:00amRF18:43amREGAL INVUpdate RF1 Distribution Estimate with Additional Information***MYD8:12amCTT8:42amCETTIREChildren's wear expansion***NMR8:36amIPH8:38amIPHLIMITEDIPH acquires Applied Marks Pty Ltd***NMT8:15amNMR8:36amNATIVE MINDivestment of Mt Morgan Project***NOX8:44amGBR8:32amGREATBOULDPhase 2 RC drill program underway at Mulga Bill***NSB9:47amDTR8:30amDATELINEDevelopment Start at Gold Links***NSM9:03amAGY8:27amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Project Update - July 2021***OBM8:14amPXS8:24amPHARMAXISPXS Sells Australian Distribution Rights for A$2m***PDI8:16amBCA8:24amBLK CANYONManganese Mineralisation Extended by 5km at Flanagan Bore***PEN8:59amCLA8:23amCELRESCelsius doubles resource at Opuwo cobalt-copper project***PHL10:30amGTE8:23amGREAT WESTLake Way Potash Project Work Programme To Commence***PTR9:50amSMI8:22amDrill Assays, Modelling & Metallurgy - Bendigo-Ophir Project***PXS8:24amEVZ8:22amEVZ LTDDebt Facility***PYR10:26amCLW8:22amCHTR H LWRAcquisitions and FY22 Operating EPS Guidance Upgrade***RAS9:05amTLG8:21amTALGAGROUPRobust DFS Paves Way For Talga Battery Anode Project***REA8:51amAMI8:20amAURELIAKairos delivers further high grades***RED10:41amAMI8:20amAURELIAGold Mineralisation Extended at Dargues***RF18:43amABP8:20amABACUSAcquisition of 1/3rd interest in Myer Melbourne***RFR8:18amMMM8:20amMARLEYSPNMarley Spoon closes US$65m credit facility***RHP9:22amMHC8:19amMANHATTANMore High Grade at New Bendigo Main Zone***RNU10:16amVR18:19amVECTIONTECMindesk Tech Acceleration Via Autodesk Revit Integration***SCL8:17amLIT8:19amLITHIUMAUSLIT and Charger Metals joint venture & IPO update***SEL8:16amBYH8:19amBRYAH RESBryah Vectors in on Windalah Copper-Gold Target***SGC9:16amTOR8:19amTORQUE METDrilling for Resource Extension at Paris & HHH Completed***SHO9:28amDRE8:18amDREDNOUGHTSulphides Intersected within the Ruins Dolerite at Texas***SKI9:03amRFR8:18amRAFAELLAFLTEM Defines Midrim High Priority Drill Target***SKI8:56amSCL8:17amSCHROLE GPSales and Marketing Opportunity***SMI8:22amMRD8:17amMOUNT RIDREE Potential at Mount Ridley Project and Placement***SO49:30amSVM8:16amSOVEREIGNBroker Briefing Investor Presentation and Webinar***SPA10:55amGMD8:16amGEN MINSDrilling at Puzzle North - Outstanding Wide Intercepts***SPN9:22amPDI8:16amPREDICTIVE44M @ 8G/T GOLD, HIGHEST IMPACT GOLD INTERCEPT AT BANKAN***STX8:16amSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla Update***SVM8:16amZYA8:16amETFSYAUUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - ZYAU***TEK9:18amSEL8:16amSELFWEALTHUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - SELF***TGM9:36amNMT8:15amNEOMETALSIntention to Demerge Mt Edwards Nickel Project***TLG8:21amOBM8:14amORABANDAChange of Managing Director***TMT9:20amCCZ8:13amCASTILLOCOGeophysical campaign to commence across key Zambia projects***TOR8:19amEL88:13amELEVATEURAInvestor Presentation***TRU9:30amFIJ8:13amFIJI KAVAChief Executive Business Update and Appendix 3Y***TRY9:28amIVV8:13amISCS&P500REVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VAS9:23amIHO8:12amISGL100AUREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VR18:19amMYD8:12amMYDEALMYD Issue of Options Under Employee Incentive Plan***WCG9:19amAAA8:11amFinal Distribution Announcement***WOR8:54amAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTMarket Update - Auckland Airport provides trading update***ZYA8:16am


----------



## barney (2 July 2021)

*Friday 2nd June - 10.18am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCL110:18amCLASSCL1 Update on Investment in Philo Capital Advisers***AGR9:21amATR10:15amASTRONDisclosure Document Short Form Prospectus***AMA8:28amLVT10:14amLIVETILESLVT secures deal with Fortune Global 100 company Nestle***ATR10:15amATR10:12amASTRONDemerger to focus developing its Mineral Sands Projects***ATR10:12amAVZ10:04amAVZ MINSCapital Raising Presentation***AVZ10:04amAVZ10:03amAVZ MINSPlacement***AVZ10:03amEGH9:59amEUR GROUPAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***BCC9:15amKGD9:57amKULARC Drilling Discovers Previously Unmapped Amphibolite/BIF***BWX8:24amTYM9:56amTYMLEZPrivate Placement to Raise $1.08 Million***BYI8:18amDVN9:54amDEVINECIM:ACCEPTANCES LIFT DVN HLDG TO 81.54% OFFER CLOSES 15 JULY***CAP9:05amORR9:53amORECORPA$56M Placement Completed***CGC8:37amOPL9:52amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Opin enters global strategic alliance***CHN8:17amNME9:51amNEX METALSStrong Assays at Leipold Prospect Extends Mineralisation***CII8:21amDGR9:48amDGR GLOBALSuccessful Strategic Placement and Business Update***CL110:18amNOV9:40amNOVATTIPresentation, Capital Raising & Strategic Acquisition***CRW8:38amGNG9:38amGR ENGINContract Award - Tanami Gold Mine***CYC8:20amLIO9:37amLION ENELion signs MOU with Censtar for Hydrogen Refuelling***DGR9:48amPOS9:36amPOSEIDONTrading Halt***DVN9:54amNBI9:27amNBGCITRUSTUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - NBI***EGH9:59amRKN9:23amRECKONCapital Raising and Strategic Stake Expands Growth***ENA8:22amHFR9:23amHIGHFIELDTrading Halt***ENT9:10amNOV9:23amNOVATTICapital Raising and Strategic Stake Expands Growth Strategy***FFF8:26amAGR9:21amAGUIA RESCompany Update - Legal Proceedings***GNG9:38amSUN9:21amSUNCORPSuncorp Group Update***GSN9:00amTNY9:20amTINYBEANSFourth Quarter (Q4) 2021 Record Revenues***HFR9:23amIOZ9:20amISHAUS200FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***IMU8:26amQRI9:17amQUAL RE IFResults of Unit Purchase Plan***IOZ9:20amBCC9:15amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Record Order of 7,500 Units of Iridium GO!***KGD9:57amODY9:15amODYSSEYGLFurther Drilling Results Enhance Tuckanarra Potential***LIO9:37amMAM9:11amMICROASSETMarket Update - Record FY21 Profit Result***LVT10:14amENT9:10amENT METALSExploration Update Dixie Gold Prospect WA***MAM9:11amCAP9:05amCARPENTARITrading Halt***MCT8:18amQBE9:02amQBE INSURRepresentative Proceeding***MEL8:57amGSN9:00amGREATSOUTHDrilling Underway at Southern Star***MOQ8:55amMEL8:57amMETGASCOTrading Halt***NBI9:27amMOQ8:55amMOQLIMITEDStrategic Acquisition of Dienst Consulting - Announcement***NME9:51amSLC8:44amSUPERLOOPRetail Offer Completion Announcement***NOV9:40amWHA8:41amWATTLECompletion of BSA Transaction & Conditional Reinstatement***NOV9:23amCRW8:38amCASHREWARDStrategic Partnership with ANZ to launch Cashrewards Max***ODY9:15amCGC8:37amCOSTA GRPRetail entitlement offer information booklet***OPL9:52amPGD8:29amPEREGOLDAcquisition of Tenements with Potential for Hemi Style Gold***ORR9:53amAMA8:28amAMA GROUPGroup Segment Realignment and Senior Leadership Appointments***PAN8:25amFFF8:26amFORBIDDENChinese Cross-Border eCommerce Distribution Agreement***PGD8:29amIMU8:26amIMUGENEFDA IND APPROVAL OF NEW ONCOLYTIC VIROTHERAPY CHECKVACC***PLL8:21amVVL8:25amVDGLOBVALUFinal Distribution Announcement***POD8:21amPAN8:25amPANORAMICSavannah Finance Facility Conditions Satisfied***POS9:36amRUL8:25amRPMGLOBALSoftware Sales TCV and ARR FY2021 Update***QBE9:02amVYS8:25amVYSARNLTDInvestor Presentation July 2021***QRI9:17amBWX8:24amBWXLIMITEDBWX Completes Acquisition of Flora & Fauna***RKN9:23amVAS8:24amV300AEQFinal Distribution Announcement***RUL8:25amENA8:22amENSURANCEFunding Secured***SLC8:44amZMM8:22amZIMILMITEDTrading Update - first revenue from 30,000 device orders***SUN9:21amCII8:21amCI RESCompletion of Acquisition of Swiss Logistics Company***TNY9:20amPLL8:21amPIEDMONTPiedmont Expands Resources through Investment in IronRidge***TYM9:56amPOD8:21amPODIUMStage 7 Drill Results***VAS8:24amCYC8:20amCYCLOPHARMCYC First Half Trading Update***VVL8:25amMCT8:18amMETALICITYNew Gold Assays Extend Mineralisation to 1km at Leipold***VYS8:25amBYI8:18amBEYOND INTProfit Guidance***WHA8:41amCHN8:17amCHALICEContinuous high-grade zones confirmed at Julimar***ZMM8:22am


----------



## barney (5 July 2021)

*Monday 5th June - 3.57pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNUS3:57pmNUSANTARAAwak Mas Project Mineral Resource Update***3DA10:15amOMH2:33pmOM HLDNGSCOVID 19 and Malaysian Operations Update***3DA9:58amCGB2:32pmCANNGLOBALCANNTAB ARRIVES IN AUSTRALIA***AEF8:22amGXY1:53pmGALAXY RESScheme Booklet registered by ASIC***AHC12:18pmCRO1:28pmCIRRALTOPause in Trading***AKP9:56amARE1:14pmARGONAUTMurdie Project - Proceeding to Third Drill Hole***ALY8:24amDDR12:41pmDICKERDATAH1 2021 Market Update***AMX11:54amFNT12:19pmFRONTIERSaki Trenching Confirms Continuity of Mineralised Veins***ARE1:14pmAHC12:18pmAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare wins AUD $3.3M contract***ART10:05amAMX11:54amAEROMETREXAMX accelerates R&D into AI and Deep Learning with AIML***ARV8:38amKGL11:32amKGLAppointment of CEO and Non-executive Director***AVA9:03amCXU11:24amCAULDRONBlackwood Gold Project Update - Drilling Contractor Engaged***AWJ9:37amGBZ10:51amGBMRESOURCWhite Dam - Initial Drilling Results at Vertigo***AWV10:07amCT110:47amCONST TECHConstellation Technologies Leadership Change***BET9:51amTEK10:35amTHORN TECHTEK CAPITAL RAISE PRESENTATION JULY 2021***BET8:38amTEK10:35amTHORN TECHTEK ANNOUNCES TWO TRANCHE PLACEMENT TO RAISE $25.3 MILLION***BMO9:05amSGC10:33amSACGASCOSGC Acquires 6 Oil Discoveries in Philippines E&D Portfolio***CGB2:32pm3DA10:15amAMAEROINTAmaero to build world class Ti Powder plant in Australia***CNB9:43amSIH10:08amSIHAYOLatest Gold Intercepts from Drilling Completed at Sihorbo***CPN8:48amAWV10:07amANOVAMETALKey exploration activities commencing***CRO1:28pmART10:05amAIRTASKERAirtasker exceeds FY21 guidance***CT110:47amMMI10:01amMETROMININTransition of Managing Director & CEO***CTM9:39amJCS10:00amJCURVEQ4 Business Update***CWN8:43am3DA9:58amAMAEROINTPause in Trading***CXL8:41amFPL9:58amFREMONTPETQtr 4 Oil Sales substantially exceed forecast***CXU11:24amSUH9:58amSTH HEM MICarbon-Neutral Manganese for the EV Battery Market***DDR12:41pmAKP9:56amAUDIOPIXELResponse to ASX Query Letter***ENR8:24amNBI9:53amNBGCITRUSTNBI Target Distribution FY2022 - Update***ERM8:43amMXR9:53amMAXIMUSGeophysics targeting Nickel Sulphides commenced - Hilditch***ESR9:12amMGT9:51amMAGNETITEPositive PFS Results for Razorback Iron Ore Project***FEL8:25amBET9:51amBETMAKTECHUpdate on Tabcorp and BET's international growth strategy***FNT12:19pmTKM9:50amTREKMETTrek appoints Derek Marshall as Chief Executive Officer***FPL9:58amPHL9:50amPROPELLContinued strong growth in customers & loans in June***FZO8:29amODA9:48amORCODA LIMOrcoda's Betta Group posts record revenue exceeding $9.5M***GBZ10:51amMDC9:45amMEDLABMedlab NRGBiotic Depression Study Results***GLN9:05amKWR9:45amKINGWESTExtensional drilling delivers excellent widths and grade***GMR9:29amUCM9:44amUSCOMUscom China Ranked AAA Credit Enterprise***GXY1:53pmCNB9:43amCARNABYRESGreater Duchess Copper Project Continues to Grow***HDN8:50amIAG9:41amINSUR.AUSTIAG Finalises its FY22 Aggregate Reinsurance Cover***HDN8:50amMNS9:39amMAGNISiM3NY High Quality Green Credentialed Lithium-ion Batteries***HDN8:46amCTM9:39amCENTAURUSRecord Nickel Sulphide Intercept at Jaguar***HFR9:36amAWJ9:37amAURICMINDrill Programs Planned for Munda & Guest Prospect***IAG9:41amHFR9:36amHIGHFIELDMuga Project Receives Mining Concession***IVV8:15amJLG9:36amJOHNS LYNGJLG Appointed to Lead Victorian Storm Damage Recovery***IXR9:16amKOV9:34amKORVESTProfit Guidance***JCS10:00amMRC9:32amMIN.COMMODReinstatement to Official Quotation***JLG9:36amMRC9:32amMIN.COMMODMRC Secures $10.6m in placement & underwritten Rights Issue***JRV8:45amLOT9:29amLOTUSRESOre sorting testwork exceeds expectations***KAT8:24amGMR9:29amGOLDEN RIMSecond High Grade Gold Shoot at Kouri***KAU9:11amNGS9:28amNGSLTDHealthy Height ADHD Kids Stimulant Trial***KFM8:25amPTG9:27amPROPTECHRetail Offer Booklet***KGL11:32amRAP9:21amRESAPPCommercial agreement with Doctors on Demand in Australia***KOV9:34amWWI9:21amWEST WITSInfill-drill Program Grows JORC Resource at WBP to 4.47Moz***KPG8:41amPXA9:19amPEXAGROUPSatisfaction of conditions for conditional market***KTA8:26amIXR9:16amIONICRAREMakuutu Phase 4 Drilling Program Update***KWR9:45amRLG9:15amROOLIFEGROTrading Halt***LOT9:29amRSH9:15amRESPIRIClarification Announcement***LTR8:49amNWE9:14amNORWESTTrading Halt***MDC9:45amESR9:12amESTRELLA RFirst Phase 3 Assays Received for T5 Drilling at Carr Boyd***MGT9:51amRML9:12amRESOLMINDrilling Program Completed at East Pogo Gold Prospect***MHI9:09amKAU9:11amKAISERREEFA1 Gold Mine Delivers Record Revenues for Kaiser***MMI10:01amPGM9:11amPLATINAPlan to unlock project value at the Munni Munni Project***MNS9:39amRAS9:11amRAGUSANew Project Acquisitions***MRC9:32amMHI9:09amMERCHANTReinstatement to Official Quotation***MRC9:32amZNC9:07amZENITH MINStrong Massive Copper Sulphide Results at Develin Creek***MXR9:53amGLN9:05amGALANLITHPositive Results of Pond Design Optimises Capex Profile***NBI9:53amBMO9:05amBASTIONMINLarge-Scale Copper Porphyry Targets Defined at Garin***NGS9:28amAVA9:03amAVA RISKAVA FY2021 Trading Update & Outlook***NMT8:25amOVT9:03amOVATOResidential Distribution Closure***NUS3:57pmHDN8:50amHOMECO DNRAcquisition and Placement Presentation***NWE9:14amHDN8:50amHOMECO DNRAcquisition of Flagship Convenience Asset and Placement***ODA9:48amLTR8:49amLIONTOWNPotential new drill targets defined at Buldania***OMH2:33pmSYD8:49amSYDAIRPORTConditional, non-binding proposal for the acquisition of SYD***OVT9:03amCPN8:48amCASPINPrimary Sulphide PGE Mineralisation Confirmed at Yarabrook***PGM9:11amHDN8:46amHOMECO DNRTrading Halt***PHL9:50amJRV8:45amJERVOISJervois secures US$100 million bond offering to fund ICO***PTG9:27amTBN8:43amTAMBORANOperational Update - EP 161 Tanumbirini 2H Well***PTX8:26amERM8:43amEMMERSONBonanza gold intercept at Mauretania, Tennant Creek***PXA9:19amCWN8:43amCROWNTrading and earnings update***QUB8:26amCXL8:41amCALIXCalix and RHI Magnesita sign MOU for CO2 reduction project***RAP9:21amKPG8:41amKELLYPRTNRKPG increases its dividends by 10% in FY22***RAS9:11amTAH8:38amTABCORPStrategic Review conclusion and intention to demerge L&K***RCR8:31amARV8:38amARTEMISMunni Munni Drill Results & Formation of Formal JV with PGM***RLG9:15amBET8:38amBETMAKTECHTAH: Tabcorp announces intention to demerge Lotteries & Keno***RML9:12amTAH8:38amTABCORPTabcorp announces intention to demerge Lotteries & Keno***RSH9:15amRCR8:31amRINCONRESSouth Telfer Gold-Copper Project Update***SCL8:23amFZO8:29amFAMILYZONESignificant growth achieved following a record Quarter***SGC10:33amTYR8:28amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 68 - Week Ended 2 July 2021***SIH10:08amPTX8:26amPRESCIENTPTX successful immunogenicity testing of OmniCAR***STX8:25amQUB8:26amQUBEQube enters into Binding MLP Sale Documentation with Logos***SUH9:58amVR18:26amVECTIONTECVection Acquisition of JMC - Investor Presentation***SYD8:49amKTA8:26amKRAKATOAKTA Discovers Widespread Magnet REE's & Ni-Cu at Mt Clere***TAH8:38amWSR8:26amWESTAR RESCompletes drilling at Gidgee Sth and commences at Winjangoo***TAH8:38amFEL8:25amFE LIMITEDJWD Update - Haulage Contract Awarded***TBN8:43amKFM8:25amKINGFISHERBoolaloo High-Grade Copper & Gold Rock Chips***TEK10:35amNMT8:25amNEOMETALSLi Battery Recycling - Commissioning of Demo Plant***TEK10:35amSTX8:25amSTRIKE ENEStrike Commits to Gas Plant Procurement at West Erregulla***TKM9:50amWAF8:25amWESTAFRICAProduction Update June Quarter 2021***TYR8:28amVUL8:24amVULCAN EDFS team appointed for Zero Carbon Lithium Project***UCM9:44amKAT8:24amKATANADividend/Distribution - KAT***VR18:26amENR8:24amENCOUNTERCopper Targeted Diamond Drilling at Millennium***VUL8:24amALY8:24amALCHEMYRESHIGH GRADE GOLD RESULTS RECEIVED FROM PHASE 1 DRILL PROGRAM***WAF8:25amSCL8:23amSCHROLE GPNew contract with UAE school group***WJA8:23amWJA8:23amWAMEJAHomeSend KPI Update***WSR8:26amAEF8:22amA ETHICALAEF Earnings Guidance***WWI9:21amIVV8:15amISCS&P500FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ZNC9:07am


----------



## barney (6 July 2021)

*Tuesday 6th July - 9.59am*
(Obviously last Friday and yesterday should have been "JULY" not June.  I'm living in the past , lol)



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeESR9:59amESTRELLA ROption Exercise Underwriting Settlement of Shortfall***A4N8:54amAGJ9:50amAGRI LANDMarket Update - Linkletter's Place Valuation***ABP8:47amWML9:37amWOOMERAHigh Priority Nickel-Copper-PGE Targets at Mt Venn***AGJ9:50amFTZ9:35amFERTOZTrading Halt***AHI9:04amSNG9:34amSIRENGOLDSiren Hits 50g/t Gold at Alexander River***AIS8:40amTKL9:31amTRAKA RESIssue of Shares and Lifting of Trading Halt***BNO9:24amNWE9:29amNORWESTRig Secured for Lockyer Deep-1***BTH9:13amPOS9:28amPOSEIDONResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***CVN8:53amQXR9:27amQXRESOURCEQX to Progress Development of Anthony Molybdenum Deposit***CXL8:19amMIN9:26amMINERALRESCommencement of gas exploration drilling in the Perth Basin***CYM9:10amMKG9:26amMAKOTrading Halt***DRE8:18amPOS9:25amPOSEIDONGolden Swan Drilling and DHEM Update***EQR8:36amBNO9:24amBIONOMICSBNO Initiates Phase 2b ATTUNE Study of BNC210 in PTSD***ESK8:19amLSA9:20amLACHLANRock Chips Confirm Multiple Gold Trends, Killaloe Project***ESR9:59amRHP9:15amRHIPE LTDrhipe agrees Scheme Implementation Deed with Crayon***FFT8:32amSGQ9:14amST GEORGENew EM Conductors at Mt Alexander***FFX8:18amBTH9:13amBIGTINCANBigtincan Signs $6.3m Contract Extension***FTZ9:35amCYM9:10amCYPRIUMMETSite Operations Continue to Accelerate at Nifty***GTR8:50amPEC9:09amPERPET RESArrowsmith West Acquisition - Updated***HDN9:03amPWN9:08amPARKWAYSuspension from Official Quotation (PWNCA)***HPR8:55amNMR9:05amNATIVE MINMusic Well Gold Project Access Agreement***HRN8:35amAHI9:04amADVANCEDHIAHI Concludes Due Diligence on Physimax Acquisition***IMM8:58amHDN9:03amHOMECO DNRSuccessful Completion of $70 million Institutional Placement***JRV8:59amMEL9:02amMETGASCOCapital Raising Presentation***LSA9:20amMEL9:01amMETGASCOEntitlement Offer***MEL9:02amJRV8:59amJERVOISJervois Board approves full construction of ICO***MEL9:01amIMM8:58amIMMUTEPUS FDA & IRB approves start of ph2b head & neck cancer trial***MIN9:26amHPR8:55amHIGH PEAKHPR Acquires Green Hydrogen Project Royalty from ScimTek***MKG9:26amA4N8:54amALPHA HPAHPA First Project and Product Marketing Update***MKG8:18amCVN8:53amCARNARVONCarnarvon Commences Renewable Fuels Business Venture***MWY8:18amRDN8:52amRAIDEN RES40 Intrusion related targets defined at Arrow***NMR9:05amGTR8:50amGTI RESUtah Uranium Drilling Completed***NMT8:15amRMX8:50amREDMOUNTExploration Update***NWE9:29amABP8:47amABACUSAcquisition of Sydney Self Storage Portfolio***OAR8:17amPEC8:44amPERPET RESAcquisition of Arrowsmith West Silica Sands Project***OPT8:19amVML8:42amVITALMETALVital Metals Commences Rare Earth Production at Nechalacho***PEC9:09amAIS8:40amAERISRESHIGH GRADE COPPER ASSAYS CONTINUE AT CONSTELLATION***PEC8:44amPYR8:39amPAYRIGHTPayright announces Q4 FY21 trading update***POS9:28amEQR8:36amEQ RESMt Carbine - More High Grade Intercepts***POS9:25amHRN8:35amHORIZONGLDSignificant RC Drilling Results from Kingston Town Prospect***PWN9:08amFFT8:32amFFT GROUPVentia Update***PXX8:18amXF18:25amXREFQ4 Update - Xref Achieves Profit with 140% Sales Growth***PYR8:39amXF18:20amXREFXref - Updated Investor Presentation***QXR9:27amRZI8:19amRAIZINVESTJune 2021 - Key Metrics***RDN8:52amOPT8:19amOPTHEAOpthea's OPT-302 Granted Fast-Track for wet AMD***RHC8:16amCXL8:19amCALIXCalix executes MOU for UK Lime Calciner project with Tarmac***RHP9:15amESK8:19amETHERSTACKH1 Trading Update Revenues up 76%***RMS8:17amSHP8:19amSOUTH HARZSouth Harz Potash selects Ohmgebirge drillers***RMX8:50amFFX8:18amFIREFINCHJune Quarter Gold Production***RZI8:19amMWY8:18amMIDWAYMarket Update - Wood Fibre Contract Prices***SGQ9:14amPXX8:18amPOLARXLarge high-grade silver and gold anomalies at Fourth of July***SHP8:19amDRE8:18amDREDNOUGHTHigh-Grade Cu-Ag-Sb-Bi Mineralisation at Rough Triangle***SNG9:34amMKG8:18amMAKODrilling Continues to Expand Mineralised Footprint at Tchaga***SOR8:14amOAR8:17amOAR RESMultiple Large Zones of Bright White Kaolin at Gibraltar***SRG8:14amTSO8:17amTESORO RESNew Discovery expands Ternera Gold System 500m to the East***SRG8:14amRMS8:17amRAMELIUSFull Year 2021 Production Update***STX8:17amSTX8:17amSTRIKE ENEStrike Set for a Transformational Second Half of 2021***TKL9:31amRHC8:16amRAMSAYRecommended Cash Offer for Spire - Increased Final Offer***TSO8:17amNMT8:15amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - Positive Float Test Work Results Continue***VML8:42amSRG8:14amSRGGLOBALFY21 Guidance Update & FY22 Outlook Presentation***WML9:37amSRG8:14amSRGGLOBALFY21 Guidance Update & FY22 Outlook Announcement***XF18:25amSOR8:14amSTRAT ELESOR to Develop Autonomous Vehicle for Defence with DST***XF18:20am


----------



## barney (7 July 2021)

*Wednesday 7th July - 10.25am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeDGO10:25amDRUMMONDYerrida Drilling Update***AD19:32amMFG10:24amMAG FINCFunds Under Management and Performance Fees - June 2021***ADN9:33amICS10:23amICSGLOBALChairman's Address to Shareholders***AOF9:45amCGF10:18amCHALLENGERAthene acquires minority investment in Challenger Limited***AOP8:22amLKE10:09amLAKE RESKachi Drilling to Support Doubling Production***AOU9:05amCIM10:06amCIMICVENTIA AWARDED SA GOVERNMENT FACILITIES MANAGEMENT CONTRACT***AQI9:13amASN9:59amANSON RES3D Model Increases Ni-Cu-PGE Prospectivity of The Bull***ARN9:58amARN9:58amALDOROAldoro acquires adjacent lithium pegmatite project***ASN9:59amSFR9:53amSANDFIRESandfire secures Mining Licence for Motheo Copper Mine***BD19:46amNSM9:52amNORTHSTAWManagement Changes***BNZ9:30amSYA9:50amSAYONATests Confirm Authier Delivers High Purity Lithium Hydroxide***BWX8:23amFAR9:48amFARFAR completes sale of Senegal RSSD project to Woodside***CGF10:18amBD19:46amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Investor Presentation***CGN9:15amAOF9:45amAU OFFICEMarket Update***CGS8:29amDVN9:41amDEVINECIM:CONDITION FULFILLED, UNCONDITIONAL OFFER CLOSES 15/07/21***CHK8:24amTNR9:36amTORIANSignificant Arsenic Surface Anomaly at Tyrannus Prospect***CIM10:06amRGL9:35amRIVERSGOLDAppointment of highly credentialled Chief Executive Officer***CSX8:43amADN9:33amANDROMEDAPatent Lodged for H-K Conversion to Carbon Materials***CWX8:23amAD19:32amAD1 HOLDTransition of Managing Director & CEO***DGO10:25amG889:31amMILEHigh priority base metal targets identified at Yarrambee***DRE8:22amFAR9:31amFARWPL: Woodside Completes Sangomar Acq From FAR***DVN9:41amWPL9:31amWOODSIDEWoodside Completes Sangomar Acquisition From FAR***EPM9:17amBNZ9:30amBENZMININGPHOTONASSAY OF 2020 CORE UNDERWAY IN PERTH***EWC8:20amMTC9:28amMETALSTECH$6.65 million LRC Royalty Deal Complete***FAR9:48amRCB9:26amRUSCRPBETFFinal Distribution June 2021***FAR9:31amRSM9:25amFinal Distribution June 2021***FME8:37amRGB9:23amRUSGOVBETFFinal Distribution June 2021***G889:31amRAR9:21amRARIETFFinal Distribution June 2021***GML8:24amRAR9:21amRARIETFUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - RARI***ICS10:23amRDV9:20amRUS DIVFinal Distribution June 2021***KLA8:17amSKY9:19amSKYMETALSGalwadgere Acquisition Complete & Maiden JORC Resource***LKE10:09amUCM9:19amUSCOMRussian Regulatory Approval and Distribution for USCOM 1A***MFG10:24amEPM9:17amECLMETALSGreenland Government Approves Ivittuut Fieldwork Programme***MMI8:21amCGN9:15amCRATERGOLDTrading Halt***MTC9:28amAQI9:13amALICANTOExploration Drilling Update - High Grade Sala Silver Mine***MYD8:17amAOU9:05amAUROCH MINMLEM SURVEY IDENTIFIES HIGH PRIORITY DRILL TARGET AT NEPEAN***NMT8:21amTMG9:04amTRIGG MINSuccessful completion of brine pumping trials***NSM9:52amRGI8:58amROTOGRORotoGro Secures Binding CAD$380K Purchase Order***RAR9:21amVAL8:56amVALORESExtensive Ground Consolidation of Uranium Properties***RAR9:21amSVY8:52amSTAVELYMINToora West Strong Evidence of Emerging Porphyry Discovery***RCB9:26amCSX8:43amCLEANSPACECleanSpace Holdings Unaudited 2H FY2021 Results***RDV9:20amFME8:37amFUTURE METAbove 80% PGM Recovery to High Grade PGM Concentrate***RGB9:23amSLZ8:36amSULTANBig Hill Drilling Update***RGI8:58amCGS8:29amCOGSTATEValue of FY21 Clinical Trials Sales Contracts up 15%***RGL9:35amGML8:24amGATEWAYSignificant New Gold Zone Adjacent to Cornerstone Deposit***RSM9:25amCHK8:24amCOHIBACohiba to commence Drilling activities & Exploration Update***SES8:23amSES8:23amSECOSSECOS to establish Global Research Centre for Bioproducts***SFR9:53amBWX8:23amBWXLIMITEDBWX Strategic Partnership Chemist Warehouse Group***SKY9:19amWC88:23amWILDCATDIAMOND DRILLING COMMENCES AT THE HIGHWAY PROSPECT***SLZ8:36amCWX8:23amCARAWINEFollow-up Assay Results Extend Hercules Mineralisation***SVY8:52amAOP8:22amAPOLLOCONSDrilling success on multiple fronts at Rebecca***SYA9:50amDRE8:22amDREDNOUGHTHigh-Grade Tantalum Results from Peggy Sue - Illaara Project***TMG9:04amMMI8:21amMETROMININ2021 Offtake Update***TNR9:36amNMT8:21amNEOMETALSMt Edwards - Review of Nickel Mineral Resources Complete***UCM9:19amEWC8:20amENERGY WLDJoint Operating Agreement (Sengkang) Signed***VAL8:56amMYD8:17amMYDEALMyDeal Delivers Another Record Year with Gross Sales Up 111%***WC88:23amKLA8:17amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Announces Drill Results at Macassa Mine***WPL9:31am


----------



## barney (8 July 2021)

*Thursday 8th June - 10.53am *



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMP110:53amMEGAPORTGlobal Update***AGR9:06amARE10:38amARGONAUTNyungu Copper-Cobalt Drilling to Commence in July 2021***AKN9:54amRVR10:06amREDRIVERRVR hits multiple high-grade gold intercepts at Hillgrove***ALK8:16amTMX9:58amTERRAINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ARE10:38amKNM9:55amKNEOMEDIATrading Halt***AS28:18amAKN9:54amAUKINGDrill Program for Koongie Park Copper/Zinc Project***BBU9:51amBBU9:51amBETAUSBEARConsolidation of Units - BBUS***BC88:16amLPI9:51amLITHPOWINTMaricunga Lithium Resource Expansion and Finance Activities***BGL9:24amYOJ9:50amYOJEEYojee Investor Presentation - July 2021***BMG9:16amNGS9:49amNGSLTDADHD Kids Stimulant Trial - Clarification Announcement***BML9:31amTEM9:47amTEMPESTIron rich formations identified at the Euro Project***BRK8:52amICG9:44amINCA MINLSOngoing Review Outlines IOCG/SEDEX Mega-target at Frewena***CVV9:12amE2M9:41amE2METALSRio Negro - Target 38 Sampling Results***DCX8:17amFTZ9:41amFERTOZProposed issue of securities - FTZ***DCX8:17amFTZ9:40amFERTOZ$5 million Placement to Develop Fertoz Carbon***DRE8:16amSYA9:40amSAYONATrading Halt***E2M9:41amLCL9:37amLOS CERROSExtensive gold porphyry mineralisation drilled at Ceibal***EEG9:13amFOD9:37amFOOD REVTrading Halt***ESS8:18amOZM9:36amOZAURUMFirst Stage RC Drilling Complete at Patricia & Tenement Acq***EVS8:21amIXR9:35amIONICRAREDiplomat and Multi-National Military Negotiator Joins Ionic***FCT8:54amWSA9:32amWEST AREASFY21 June Quarter Provisional Production and Sales***FFR9:25amKZR9:32amKALAMAZOOSignificant Lithium Potential identified at DOMs Hill***FOD9:37amBML9:31amBOABMETALSUpdate on Drilling Program at Sorby Hills***FOS9:05amPEX9:28amPEEL MNGPEEL ACHIEVES MORE HIGH GRADE COPPER HITS AT WIRLONG***FTZ9:41amRIM9:28amRIMFIREFifield Project Intercept of 86m @ 0.63g/t Au***FTZ9:40amFFR9:25amFIREFLYGascoyne & Firefly Execute Demerger Documents***FZO9:03amBGL9:24amBELLEVUEBellevue Increases Total Resources to 3.0Moz at 9.9g/t***GSN8:26amOKR9:22amOKAPI RESTrading Halt***GTE8:18amNRX9:19amNORONEXLTDNamibian Drill Program Finalised***ICG9:44amTPD9:18amTALONENERGTrading Halt***IXR9:35amBMG9:16amBMGTrading Halt***KCC8:22amLBY9:16amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy Delivers Record Results for Q1 FY22***KNM9:55amNML9:14amMajor geophysics survey commences at Morning Bill***KZR9:32amREE9:13amRARE XKCC: Exploration portfolio drilling update***LBY9:16amEEG9:13amEMPIRE ENE$21 million Beetaloo Drilling Grants Approved***LCL9:37amCVV9:12amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***LIT8:20amZNC9:10amZENITH MINEaraheedy JV Zn-Pb-Ag Mineralised Envelope Doubles in Size***LOM8:39amAGR9:06amAGUIA RESUpdate on Legal Proceedings & Webinar***LOM8:34amFOS9:05amFOS CAPITAMarket Update***LPI9:51amMIO9:05amMACARTHURMMacarthur a step closer to DSO export pathway with rail deal***MAU8:17amTG19:03amTECHGENFlagship Copper Targets Identified***MCT8:16amFZO9:03amFAMILYZONEFamily Zone awarded a European Patent***MIO9:05amMRQ9:00amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Marao Third Auger Drill Results***MKG8:41amREZ8:57amRES&EN GRPMining Operations at Granny Venn Commence***MKG8:41amRTR8:55amRUMBLESignificant Increase of Earaheedy Mineralisation Footprint***MKG8:40amFCT8:54amFIRSTWAVELeadership change***MP110:53amBRK8:52amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Production Facilities Completed***MRQ9:00amSGQ8:50amST GEORGEDrilling Intersects Prospective Lithology at Paterson***MVL8:20amPYR8:49amPAYRIGHTPayright enters partnership with Mint Payments Limited***NGS9:49amRFF8:47amRURALFUNDSAcquisition and equity raising presentation***NML9:14amRFF8:46amRURALFUNDSEquity Raising and webinar invitation***NRX9:19amMKG8:41amMAKOProposed issue of securities - MKG***NWL8:40amMKG8:41amMAKOJuly 2021 Capital Raise Presentation***OKR9:22amMKG8:40amMAKOStrategic $10m Equity Raise to Accelerate Napie Exploration***OZM9:36amNWL8:40amNETWEALTHJune 2021 Quarterly Business Update***PEX9:28amLOM8:39amLUCAPAQuarterly Activities Report***PVW8:38amWOR8:38amWORLEYRed Sea Co contract for refining and petrochemicals complex***PYR8:49amPVW8:38amPVWRESLTDPVW Expanding into West Yilgarn Ni-Cu-PGE Province***REE9:13amLOM8:34amLUCAPAAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***REZ8:57amRFF8:30amRURALFUNDSTrading Halt***RFF8:47amGSN8:26amGREATSOUTHMore Drill Ready Gold Targets at Duketon***RFF8:46amRXL8:24amROX RESLink Prospect emerges as key resource growth target***RFF8:30amKCC8:22amKINCORACOPExploration portfolio drilling update***RIM9:28amSHE8:22amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***RTR8:55amEVS8:21amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite Achieves Another Record Quarter with $2.3m ARR***RVR10:06amLIT8:20amLITHIUMAUSLIT subsidiary VSPC dispatches cathode material to customers***RXL8:24amMVL8:20amMARVELGOLDTabakorole drilling update***SGQ8:50amTOR8:19amTORQUE METGravity Geophysics Highlights Maynards Dam Gold Potential***SHE8:22amGTE8:18amGREAT WESTWork Commences at Lake Way Potash Project***SYA9:40amESS8:18amESSENMETALNew gold zones at Golden Ridge***TEM9:47amAS28:18amASKARI METCopper-Gold Focused Askari Metals Investor Presentation***TG19:03amMAU8:17amMAGNET RESLady Julie North expanded with purchase of tenements***TMX9:58amDCX8:17amDISCOVEXQuarterly Activities Report***TOR8:19amDCX8:17amDISCOVEXQuarterly Cashflow Report App 5B***TPD9:18amMCT8:16amMETALICITYBonanza Gold Intersections at Kookynie Gold Project***WOR8:38amBC88:16amBLACK CATMajor Milestones Achieved at Kal East Gold Project***WSA9:32amDRE8:16amDREDNOUGHTRC Drilling Commenced at Tarraji-Yampi Project***YOJ9:50amALK8:16amALKANETomingley Exceeds FY2021 Production Guidance***ZNC9:10am


----------



## barney (9 July 2021)

*Friday 9th June - 10.23am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePTR10:23amPETRATHERMComet Project - Large New Gold Anomalous Area Identified***AD88:20amYRL10:20amYANDALDGO Gold Moves to 19.9% of Yandal***AGH9:08amELS10:19amELSIGHTTrading Halt***AL38:23amLEL10:12amLITHENERGYGraphene from Burke Opens Up Lithium-Ion Battery Opportunity***BCN9:44amVRS10:08amVERISVeris Acquires 49% Interest in Wumara Group***BCN9:39amVOL9:58amVICTRY OFFCompany Update***BLG9:58amBLG9:58amBLUGLASSCompletion of Rights Issue***BRU9:30amVKA9:57amVIKINGMINEVKA EXPLORATION UPDATE-VISIBLE GOLD SEEN BELOW MINE WORKINGS***CAN8:42amELS9:57amELSIGHTPause in Trading***CEL8:53amVOL9:50amVICTRY OFFPause in Trading***CGN9:18amQEM9:50amQEMLIMITEDGreen Hydrogen plan advances as PFS shows Wind Power viable***CZR9:24amHUM9:49amHUMMGROUPPotential historic exposure to Forum Finance***ELS10:19amBCN9:44amBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project June Quarterly Production Update***ELS9:57amMTC9:43amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Funded for 2021 and Beyond Company Presentation***EM28:55amBCN9:39amBEACON MINExploration Update***EP18:58amJDR9:38amJADAR RESKhartoum Project Reaches Final Stage of Completion***ESR9:10amHXG9:33amHEXAGONHexagon lodges Pedirka Project Mine Management Plan***FEL8:20amBRU9:30amBURUENERGYOperations Update***GLA9:06amCZR9:24amCOZIRONRESCZR completes Share Purchase Plan***HUM9:49amIVZ9:23amINVICTUSProject Update***HXG9:33amNIC9:23amNICKLMINESDividend Policy***IVZ9:23amCGN9:18amCRATERGOLDSuspension from Official Quotation***JDR9:38amRFF9:15amRURALFUNDSEntitlement Offer - Retail Offer Booklet***KLA8:20amESR9:10amESTRELLA RMassive Sulphide Intersections Continue at Carr Boyd***LEL10:12amVAN9:09amVANGOMINNext Phase of Drilling Commences at Marymia Gold Project***LLO8:18amRFF9:08amRURALFUNDSCompletion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***MRC9:06amAGH9:08amALTHEAPeak signs CAD$1.25M contract with 48North Cannabis Corp***MTC9:43amGLA9:06amGLADIATORRutherglen Gold Project Airborne Survey Completed***NIC9:23amMRC9:06amMIN.COMMODNon-Renounceable Rights Issue Offer Document***OCL8:20amRML9:03amRESOLMINVTEM Survey Identifies Multiple Conductors at Wollogorang***PAN8:19amVEA8:59amVIVA E GRPOperational update and 1H2021 guidance***PRN8:36amEP18:58amEPFINACLTDDASS signs conditional HOA with ASIC to settle litigation***PTR10:23amEM28:55amEAGLE MMLThird Drill Rig Commences at Oracle Ridge***QEM9:50amCEL8:53amCHAL EXPCEL Acquires 100% of Flagship Hualilan Gold Project***RFF9:15amTRY8:52amTROY RESFurther Encouraging Exploration Results at Gem Creek***RFF9:08amRIC8:44amRIDLEYSale of Tasmanian extrusion facility becomes Unconditional***RIC8:44amCAN8:42amCANN GROUPUpdate on recovery of missing funds***RML9:03amPRN8:36amPERENTIPerenti finalises contract for the Savannah Nickel Project***SWT8:20amAL38:23amAML3DAML3D to establish R&D Facility***TRY8:52amSWT8:20amSWTZDIVGROFinal Distribution for quarter ending 30 June 2021***VAN9:09amKLA8:20amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold announces drill results at Detour Lake***VEA8:59amAD88:20amAUDINATEGLFY21 Trading Update***VKA9:57amWCM8:20amWCMQUALGROFinal Distribution for the year ending 30 June 2021***VOL9:58amFEL8:20amFE LIMITEDJWD Update - Port Contracts Executed***VOL9:50amOCL8:20amOBJECTIVEProfit Guidance***VRS10:08amPAN8:19amPANORAMICUnderground Mining Commences at Savannah***WCM8:20amLLO8:18amLION ONELLO Drills Additional High Grade Intercepts at Tuvatu***YRL10:20am


----------



## barney (12 July 2021)

*Monday 12th July - 10.07am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeLER10:07amLEAF RESOPause in Trading***14D8:27amOKR9:58amOKAPI RESTransformational Acquisition of High Grade Uranium Assets***92E9:40amBFG9:58amBELL FN GPBell Financial Group 1H profit before tax approx. $24m***AEG9:57amAEG9:57amAB EQ PERFAEG Announces On-Market Share Buy-Back***AGN9:45amNPM9:55amNEWPEAKTrading Halt***AJM8:26amMXR9:53amMAXIMUSRC drilling commences at Redback gold deposit***AKO8:27amVEN9:53amVINENERGYNangwarry Field Update***API8:42amCPN9:53amCASPINTrading Halt***API8:33amCRO9:49amCIRRALTOTrading halt***ASO8:57amCXU9:46amCAULDRONHighly Experienced Structural Geologist Joins Blackwood Team***AXE9:16amLTR9:46amLIONTOWNTrading Halt***AZY8:28amSYA9:45amSAYONAProposed issue of securities - SYA***BAS9:21amSYA9:45amSAYONAA$50M Raise Fund NAL Acquisition Advance Abitibi Lithium Hub***BFG9:58amAGN9:45amARGENICAStudy Shows ARG-007 Does Not Degrade***BMG9:24amMAT9:44amMATSA RES410m Blebby to Semi Massive Ni-Cu Sulphides Symons Hill***CAI8:23amELT9:44amOropesa DFS Commencement***CAU9:14am92E9:40am92ENERGYAppointment of Managing Director***CHN8:32amHLS9:40amHEALIUSImaging - rebrand as Lumus Imaging and purchase of Axis***CKA9:39amCKA9:39amCOKALTrading Halt***CPN9:53amFGL9:35amFRUGLGROUPTrading Halt***CRO9:49amFSG9:34amFIELD SOLUTrading halt***CRS8:24amFTZ9:32amFERTOZNew Partnerships to Accelerate Development of Fertoz Carbon***CXU9:46amOKR9:30amOKAPI RESMutual Termination of Bulk Mineral Acquisition***DGL8:44amWGO9:29amWARREGOWE-4 Flow Test***DRO8:48amMDC9:28amMEDLABAustralian Ethics Grants Approval for NanaBis PIII AUS Sites***DRO8:39amGL19:27amGLOBALLITHSpodumene Mineralisation Logged in Diamond Core***DVN9:20amIDA9:27amINDIANARESTrading Halt***ELT9:44amICQ9:27amICAR ASIATrading halt***FEL8:28amLV19:26amLIVEVLIMLaunch of first TGA registered Product - TheraJoint***FGL9:35amBMG9:24amBMG$4M raised for exploration at 100% owned WA gold projects***FSG9:34amTTT9:23amTITOMICTitomic Acquires Tri-D Dynamics***FTZ9:32amPAB9:22amPATRYSFull size deoxymab PAT-DX3 crosses the blood brain barrier***GAL8:29amXST9:22amXSTATETrading Halt***GL19:27amTPD9:21amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV PSA Approval Update***GLN9:17amBAS9:21amBASS OILBass To Acquire Australian Oil And Gas Production Assets***HLS9:40amDVN9:20amDEVINEDevine Third Supplementary Target's Statement***HMC8:25amTRN9:18amTORRENSStrong Gold Mineralisation Intersected at Northwood Hill***ICQ9:27amKNM9:18amKNEOMEDIAFunding Update***IDA9:27amGLN9:17amGALANLITHProof of Concept Tests Achieve Battery Grade Quality 99.88%***IVT8:58amAXE9:16amARCHER MATFirst indication of on-chip qubit control***JLG8:30amCAU9:14amCRONOSAdaya annual sales review and new product launch***KNM9:18amMTH9:12amMITHRILMITHRIL DRILLS 80.3 G/T GOLD, 705 G/T SILVER OVER 8.26M***KTG9:12amQFE9:12amQUICKFEEQ4 FY21 business update***LCL8:27amKTG9:12amKTIGK-TIG Expands Into The UK and EUROPE***LEG8:27amNWH9:09amNRWHOLDLTDMining Contract Mobile Plant Sale***LER10:07amRCR9:05amRINCONRESLaverton Gold Project Update***LTR9:46amQUE8:59amQUESTEQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow Report - 30 June 2021***LV19:26amQUE8:59amQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - June 2021***M248:25amTIE8:58amTIETTOTietto Expands Abujar Resources to 3.4Moz Gold***MAT9:44amIVT8:58amINVENTISMarket Update***MDC9:28amASO8:57amASTONMINIncrease to Landholding & Further Visible Gold at Edleston***MRR8:30amRCE8:55amRECCE LTDMultiple Patients Dosed in Topical Phase I/II Clinical Trial***MTH9:12amWES8:51amWESFARMERProposal to acquire Australian Pharmaceutical Industries***MXR9:53amNPM8:50amNEWPEAKLas Openas Project Update***NPM9:55amDRO8:48amDRONE2Q21 Results Investor Webinar***NPM8:50amPTG8:45amPROPTECHIncrease in new sales & key growth appointments***NWH9:09amDGL8:44amDGL GROUPAcquisition of Chem Pack Freehold Property***OKR9:58amAPI8:42amAUST PHARMConditional proposal for API from Wesfarmers***OKR9:30amDRO8:39amDRONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAA8:23amAPI8:33amAUST PHARMAPI strategic review and trading update***PAB9:22amCHN8:32amCHALICEChalice Announces Intention to Demerge Gold Assets***PTG8:45amRTR8:32amRUMBLERumble Consolidates 100% Ownership of the Braeside Project***QFE9:12amMRR8:30amMINREXRESSpring Gully Maiden JORC Resource***QUE8:59amSWP8:30amSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Acquire Beam Internet***QUE8:59amTYR8:30amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 69 - Week Ended 9 July 2021***RCE8:55amJLG8:30amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group completes acquisition of Unitech***RCR9:05amGAL8:29amGALILEONorseman Palladium Sampling and Drill Planning***RLT8:29amZLD8:29amZELIRATHERUS Observational Clinical Pain Trial Receives IRB Approval***RTR8:32amRLT8:29amRENERGEN1.9% HELIUM SURPRISE IN P12 AT VIRGINIA GAS PROJECT***SNZ7:30amZMI8:28amZINCOFIREZMI Completes Tranche 1 of Capital Raising***STN8:27amWSI8:28amWESTSTARINSIMPEC Awarded $10M Contract for Avertas Energy Project***STX8:28amFEL8:28amFE LIMITEDJWD Update - Haulage Commenced***SWF8:26amAZY8:28amANTIPA MINDiscovery of Significant Zones of High-Grade Gold at Minyari***SWP8:30amVUL8:28amVULCAN ENew Exploration License Granted in Upper Rhine Valley***SYA9:45amSTX8:28amSTRIKE ENEWE4 Production Test***SYA9:45amAKO8:27amAKORA RESPremium Product Iron Grades Achieved at Bekisopa***TIE8:58amLCL8:27amLOS CERROSMassive gold intercepts continue to expand Tesorito high gra***TPD9:21amTSC8:27amTWENTY7 COLarge gold-in-soil anomalism at Yarbu Gold Project***TRN9:18am14D8:27am1414DEGREEAppointment of new Chief Executive Officer***TSC8:27amLEG8:27amLEGENDResults from New Assays and Diamond Drillholes***TTT9:23amSTN8:27amSATURN METExcellent Gold Results Extend Apollo Hill South***TYR8:30amSWF8:26amSELFWEALTHQuarterly 4C and Activities Report***VEN9:53amAJM8:26amALTURAPreliminary Financial Report 2020 Financial Year***VUL8:28amM248:25amMAMBALTDGeochemical Sampling Extends Gold Trends at Calyerup Creek***WES8:51amHMC8:25amHOME COHealthCo Update***WGO9:29amCRS8:24amCAPRICECAPRICE TO COMMENCE MAJOR EXPANSIONARY RC DRILL PROGRAM***WSI8:28amPAA8:23amPHARMAUSTPharmAust and WEHI to Investigate HTLV-1 Viral Infections***XST9:22amCAI8:23amCALIDUSRESCalidus on track to be Australia's next gold producer***ZLD8:29amSNZ7:30amSUMMERSET2Q21 Metrics - Sales of Occupation Rights***ZMI8:28am


----------



## barney (13 July 2021)

*Tuesday 13th July - 10.19am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimePVE10:19amPO VALLEYPVE Successfully Completes Fully Underwritten Retail Offer***8CO9:48amAS210:17amASKARI METDrilling Contractor Appointed for Burracoppin Drill Campaign***AND8:19amOCC10:07amORTHOCELLOrthocell Appoints Exclusive Distributor in Australia***AR39:32amQXR10:00amQXRESOURCEShallow assays confirm extensions of gold, Lucky Break***ARL8:19amHAV9:57amHAVILAHHigh Copper Grades at East Kalkaroo***AS210:17amWLE9:54amWAMLEADERSEntitlement Offer for WAM Leaders shareholders***ASN8:57amBFL9:54amBSP F GRPPause in Trading***AXT9:38amQML9:54amQMINESHigh-grade Copper, Gold and Silver Results from Mt Chalmers***AZS9:44amZEO9:52amZEOTECHCollaboration Targets Animal Feed Additives Industry***BFL9:54amDEX9:52amDUKEEXPLORBundarra Regional Exploration Results - Updated Announcement***BKY9:43amIMM9:48amIMMUTEPImmutep Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***BOA9:38amBSM9:48amBASSMETALSBass to Proceed with San Jorge Lithium Project Acquisition***BSM9:48am8CO9:48am8COMMONLTDJune 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***CCZ9:19amNAE9:46amNEW AGEAdditional Tenements Granted at Quartz Hill***DEX9:52amMAT9:46amMATSA RESHigh Grade Gold Results Boosts Devon - Lake Carey Project***DEX8:58amELS9:44amELSIGHTFirst Elite Level Partner Agreement with Tech Data***DYL9:20amAZS9:44amAZURE MINSAzure Commences Gold Exploration at Kookynie***ELS9:44amBKY9:43amBERKELEYPermitting Update***EQR8:46amSCN9:43amSCORPIONFenix Iron Ore JV & Pallas PGE Target Exploration Update***FEX8:36amWLE9:40amWAMLEADERSStrong outperformance drives increased FF div and profit***FEX8:34amAXT9:38amARGO EXPLOFunding Update***GMR9:05amBOA9:38amEXCITING ORION EXPLORATION PROGRESS, FRASER RANGE***GSM8:18amIDA9:34amINDIANARESStunning High-Grade Gold Results Continue at Minos Prospect***HAV9:57amAR39:32amAUSTRARENew tenure expands Koppamurra project by greater than 40%***HNG8:36amXAM9:32amXANADUMINELarge Scale Extension at White Hill***ICQ8:55amMXC9:29amMGC PHARMA1ST PATIENT RECRUITED INTO CIMETRA PHASE 3 CLINICAL TRIAL***IDA9:34amPNV9:27amPOLYNOVOFY21 BTM Revenue Results***IMM9:48amKGD9:22amKULARC Drilling Discovers High Quality Kaolin Clays Near Surface***INR8:51amDYL9:20amD YELLOWDFS Resource Upgrade Drilling Completed at Tumas 3***KAI8:55amCCZ9:19amCASTILLOCOTrading Halt***KGD9:22amTPO9:13amTIAN POHTrading Halt***KLA8:19amSHV9:13amSELECTSelect Harvests Limited Crop and Market Update***MAT9:46amWLE9:11amWAMLEADERSDividend/Distribution - WLE***MSV8:19amZNC9:07amZENITH MINAdditional High-Grade Gold Zones Defined at Split Rocks***MXC9:29amTRT9:05amTODDRIVERNerramyne Project Update***NAE9:46amGMR9:05amGOLDEN RIMBroad oxide gold continues at Kada***NEA8:32amSTM9:00amSUN METALSDrilling about to commence at El Palmar***NWE8:17amDEX8:58amDUKEEXPLORBundarra Regional Exploration Results Update***NXM8:42amASN8:57amANSON RESEM Survey to Define Drill Targets at The Bull Project***OCC10:07amSIH8:56amSIHAYOLatest Gold Intercepts from Drilling at Sihayo-2***OZM8:43amICQ8:55amICAR ASIANon-binding Acquisition Proposal Received from Carsome***PLT8:20amKAI8:55amKAIROSRoe Hills Exploration Update***PNR8:19amINR8:51amIONEERioneer awards engineering and equipment contract to FLSmidth***PNV9:27amYFZ8:47amYOUFOODZYoufoodz enters Scheme Implementation Deed with HelloFresh***PVE10:19amEQR8:46amEQ RESEQR Drilling at Mt Carbine Hits Iron Duke Extensions***QML9:54amOZM8:43amOZAURUMFurther High-Grade Gold Mineralisation at Mulgabbie***QXR10:00amNXM8:42amNEXUS MINSFurther High Grade Gold Mineralisation at Crusader Prospect***RMX8:20amFEX8:36amFENIX RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***SCN9:43amHNG8:36amHGL LTDJuly market update***SHV9:13amFEX8:34amFENIX RESQuarterly Activities Report***SIH8:56amNEA8:32amNEARMAPFY21 preliminary results, exceeds recently upgraded guidance***STM9:00amRMX8:20amREDMOUNTMaitland South Diamond Drilling Completed***TPO9:13amPLT8:20amPLENTI GRPPlenti delivers another record quarter***TRT9:05amARL8:19amARDEARESNickel Sulphide Exploration Update - Emu Lake***TTM8:18amAND8:19amANSRDA GRPAnsarada FY21 Q4 Update***WC88:19amKLA8:19amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Announces Q2 2021 Production***WLE9:54amMSV8:19amMITCH SERVSMS Innovative Mining update - settlement reached***WLE9:40amPNR8:19amPANTOROMainfield Returns Numerous High Grade Results***WLE9:11amWC88:19amWILDCATAPPLICATION FOR EXPLORATION LEASES WITH Ni-Cu-PGE POTENTIAL***XAM9:32amTTM8:18amTITANMINDynasty - Additional Rigs Secured to Advance Drilling***YFZ8:47amGSM8:18amGOLDENSTATRC Drilling Commences at Yule***ZEO9:52amNWE8:17amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Rig Mobilised***ZNC9:07am


----------



## barney (14 July 2021)

Away during the day tomorrow (Wednesday 14th) Will hopefully update later in the arv.


----------



## barney (14 July 2021)

*Wednesday 5.40pm*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeTLT5:40pmTILTRENEWDividend/Distribution - TLT***A8G9:14amRWD5:32pmREWARD MINKUMPUPINTIL LAKE TO BE ADOPTED BY RWD***ADX9:03amHGM5:18pmHIGHGRADEJade Acquisition Prospectus***AGG9:01amARB5:13pmARB CORPMarket Update***AIQ2:36pmIVT4:49pmINVENTISPlacement***AJQ8:45amOGC4:48pmOCEANAGOLDOGC Advises Didipio FTAA Renewal, Provides Operations Update***AMN8:23amSKI3:51pmSPARK INFRTrading Halt***AMN8:23amCUP3:06pmCOUNTPLUSUnite Advisory Merger and OD-P Transaction***AMX11:12amAIQ2:36pmA INV TRSTDividend/Distribution - AIQ***ANG8:58amSKI2:31pmSPARK INFRPause In Trading***ARB5:13pmPIQ2:27pmPROTEOMICSTrading Halt***AUQ8:37amPIQ2:14pmPROTEOMICSPause in Trading***AVZ9:35amGMN2:08pmGOLDMOUNTNCommencement of Maiden Diamond Drilling Programme at Mt Wipi***AZI8:22amOGC2:06pmOCEANAGOLDTrading Halt***BAS9:28amIPC2:05pmIM PACIFICProfit Guidance***BBT9:08amLCE2:05pmLOND CITYProfit Guidance***BC88:23amCAM1:05pmCLIME CAPShareholder Update - FY 21 - Profit Result (Unaudited)***BGL9:19amTRY12:43pmTROY RESJune 21 Quarter Production Update***BRL9:52amICE12:37pmICETANALIMInvestor update***CAM1:05pmCNJ12:26pmCONICO LTDMobilisation to Ryberg***CAV9:13amICE12:26pmICETANALIMAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CDT8:23amICE12:25pmICETANALIMQuarterly Activities Report***CKA8:58amLHM12:13pmLAND&HOMESale of Wharf Street Property Completed***CNJ12:26pmLV112:09pmLIVEVLIMASX Clarification Announcement***CPN9:49amTLT12:02pmTILTRENEWTilt Renewables - Special Dividend***CRO10:42amUCM11:53amUSCOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CUP3:06pmTSI11:27amTOPSHELFUnaudited revenue - 12-month period ended 30 June 2021***CYL10:14amTMT11:13amTECHMETALSTMT - Noosa Mining and Exploration Investor Presentation***DOW8:29amAMX11:12amAEROMETREXAMX Managing Director to retire at the end of calendar year***DTZ9:55amSP310:53amSPECTURQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***EGR9:07amSP310:50amSPECTURQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***EM19:47amGMN10:45amGOLDMOUNTNReinstatement to Official Quotation***ERD9:28amGMN10:45amGOLDMOUNTNProspectus***ERD7:32amGMN10:44amGOLDMOUNTNRenounceable Rights Issue***ERD7:31amGMN10:44amGOLDMOUNTNFederal Court Application***ERD7:31amCRO10:42amCIRRALTOVoluntary suspension***ERD7:31amWHF10:25amWHITEFIELDWHF Institutional Placement***ERD7:30amWLE10:22amWAMLEADERSEntitlement Offer Booklet***ERD7:30amPL810:15amPLATO INMXIncreased monthly dividends to $0.0045 per share***FGL9:49amCYL10:14amCAT METALSHenty gold production and Four Eagles project update***FSA8:22amLSA10:13amLACHLANStrong PGE and gold anomalism confirmed at the Koojan JV***FSG9:39amLTR10:10amLIONTOWNStrong PGE and gold anomalism confirmed at Koojan JV Project***GDG8:39amNPM10:06amNEWPEAKProposed issue of securities - NPM***GMN2:08pmNPM10:06amNEWPEAKResults of Capital Raising***GMN10:45amDTZ9:55amDOTZ NANODotz signs US$2.1m purchase order for Test Kits distribution***GMN10:45amWHF9:54amWHITEFIELDTrading Halt***GMN10:44amPTB9:53amPTB GROUPSale and Lease Back of Pinkenba Facility***GMN10:44amBRL9:52amSupreme Court upholds Bathurst's appeal***GWR8:48amLTR9:52amLIONTOWN$52m Capital Raising to Accelerate Kathleen Valley Project***HGM5:18pmMAN9:50amMANDRK RESSulphides Intersected at Newleyine***HMY7:57amMIR9:50amMIRRABOOKAPreliminary Final Results***HRZ9:31amCPN9:49amCASPINCapital Raising***HUM9:21amFGL9:49amFRUGLGROUPCompletion of Capital raising - Placement***ICE12:37pmEM19:47amEMERGEGAMEM1 Launches Corporate Advertising with Sasol & Game Studio***ICE12:26pmMCM9:42amMCMININGMCM Temporary Suspension of Colliery Operations***ICE12:25pmMAT9:42amMATSA RESTrading Halt***IIG9:25amRNE9:40amRENUENERGYRevised Uniflow Investment Terms***INF9:08amFSG9:39amFIELD SOLUVoluntary suspension***IPC2:05pmRVR9:38amREDRIVERJune 2021 Quarterly Production Update***IVT4:49pmTOR9:37amTORQUE METParis First Phase Drilling Report***IXR9:21amXST9:37amXSTATEManagement Changes***KTA8:23amXST9:36amXSTATEXstate acquires additional Canadian production assets***LCE2:05pmPRX9:35amPRODGOLBroad Gold Intersections at the Sabre Target***LCL8:44amAVZ9:35amAVZ MINSJORC Ore Reserves increase at Roche Dure***LER9:24amHRZ9:31amHORIZONPenny's Find JV Resource Update***LHM12:13pmNCZ9:30amNEWCENTURNew Century Expands Open Pit Potential at Silver King***LSA10:13amERD9:28amEROADTrading Halt***LTR10:10amBAS9:28amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - June 2021***LTR9:52amIIG9:25amINSMTAUGTHIIGF - Issue of units following merger with Aust Growth Fund***LV112:09pmLER9:24amLEAF RESOSuspension from Official Quotation***MAN9:50amHUM9:21amHUMMGROUPWestpac NZ partners with hummgroup for BNPL***MAQ8:21amIXR9:21amIONICRAREDrill Results Confirm Major Extension Potential at Makuutu***MAQ8:21amBGL9:19amBELLEVUEBellevue receives attractive project debt funding proposals***MAT9:42amNWM9:15amNORWESTMINDisclosure Document***MCM9:42amNWM9:15amNORWESTMINNon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer***MIO8:23amSHN9:14amSUNSHGOLDPresentation Noosa Mining Conference***MIR9:50amA8G9:14amAUGOLDLTDCompletion of first diamond drilling program at May Queen***MM88:22amCAV9:13amCARNAVALETrading Halt***NCZ9:30amINF9:08amINF LITHISpain approves EUR4.3 Billion Recovery Plan***NPM10:06amBBT9:08amBLUEBETBlueBet takes first steps into USA sports betting market***NPM10:06amEGR9:07amECOGRAFCommercial Scale Program Delivers 20% Product Yield Increase***NWM9:15amADX9:03amADXENERGYADX Further Enhances its Oil Price Hedging Position***NWM9:15amAGG9:01amANGLOGOLDAngloGold submits proposal to acquire Corvus gold***OGC4:48pmPPS9:00amPRAEMIUMJune 2021 quarterly update***OGC2:06pmPPS8:59amPRAEMIUMProposed divestment of Praemium International business***PIQ2:27pmCKA8:58amCOKALCokal Executes Binding Agreements for Funding of BBM***PIQ2:14pmANG8:58amAUSTIN ENGAppointment of CEO and Managing Director***PL810:15amGWR8:48amGWR GROUPTerm Sheet Signed for Additional 400ktpa Mine-Gate Sale***PPS9:00amAJQ8:45amARMOURProposed Changes to Secured Amortising Notes***PPS8:59amLCL8:44amLOS CERROSTrading Halt***PRX9:35amGDG8:39amGEN DEVJune Quarter Update***PTB9:53amAUQ8:37amALARA RESAlara JV secures project construction land grant***RAS8:29amDOW8:29amDOWNER EDIDowner awarded new NBN contracts***RNE9:40amRAS8:29amRAGUSALonely Mine Gold Project Underground Sampling Results***RVR9:38amMIO8:23amMACARTHURMMacarthur signs term sheet with GWR Group Limited***RWD5:32pmKTA8:23amKRAKATOAEncouraging first pass rock samples at Mt Clere***SFR8:22amCDT8:23amCASTLE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SHN9:14amAMN8:23amAGRIMINQuarterly Cash Flow Report***SI68:21amBC88:23amBLACK CATImportant Discoveries Continue at the Kal East Gold Project***SKI3:51pmAMN8:23amAGRIMINQuarterly Activities Report***SKI2:31pmMM88:22amMED METALSNew discovery hole confirms high-grade mineralisation***SP310:53amAZI8:22amALTAZINCMajor Mineral Resource Upgrade at Gorno***SP310:50amFSA8:22amFSA GROUPHome loan facility update***TLT5:40pmSFR8:22amSANDFIREPreliminary FY2021 Production, Cost and Sales Results***TLT12:02pmMAQ8:21amMA TELECOMIC3 Super West Investor Presentation***TMT11:13amSI68:21amSIXSIG METMaibele Survey Delivers Significant Targets***TOR9:37amMAQ8:21amMA TELECOMIC3 Super West and Confirmation of Guidance***TRY12:43pmHMY7:57amHARMONEYHarmoney delivers strong originations growth in 2HFY21***TSI11:27amERD7:32amEROADQuarterly Operational Update***UCM11:53amERD7:31amEROADIndependent Report***WHF10:25amERD7:31amEROADNotice of Special Meeting***WHF9:54amERD7:31amEROADInvestor Presentation***WLE10:22amERD7:30amEROADChair's Letter***XST9:37amERD7:30amEROADEROAD to acquire Coretex to accelerate key growth strategies***XST9:36am


----------



## barney (15 July 2021)

*Thursday 15th July - 10.31am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSZL10:31amSEZZLE INCDiscover Invests US$30m - Plans for BNPL Network Solution***ACW9:34amATH10:27amALTERITYNew Publication Demonstrates ATH434 is Neuroprotective***ADX10:16amBOL10:17amBOOMMarket update***AEF8:28amADX10:16amADXENERGYADX to Commence Geothermal Pilot Project in Austria***AHN9:32amSMI10:07amMore High-Grade Gold Intercepts at Rise and Shine Deposit***ALB8:17amSZL10:02amSEZZLE INCPause in Trading***AML9:10amBOL10:01amBOOMPause in Trading***AML8:39amAVR9:55amANTERISAGM Chairman's address and CEO Presentation***AO19:18amARO9:55amASTRO RESNeedles - Geological Mapping & Drill Availability***ARL8:16amSWF9:51amSELFWEALTHSWF proposes a Placement and SPP to accelerate growth***ARO9:55amSPA9:48amSPACETALKQ4 and FY21 Results Preview***ATH10:27amHIQ9:48amHITIQLTDRugby Australia HITIQ Impact Sensor Trial***AUT8:13amCTP9:47amCENT PETRLProject Range Update***AVR9:55amFDV9:46amFRONT D VFDV moves to majority ownership of Hoppler***AWV8:17amCPH9:40amCRESOCreso Pharma Completes the Acquisition of Halucenex***BCA8:20amBMG9:40amBMGMULTIPLE NEW TARGETS IDENTIFIED BY GEOPHYSICAL SURVEY***BDA9:28amDW89:39amDIGITALWINTrading Halt***BMG9:40amWIC9:37amWESTOZICPerformance enables 8.3% increase in FY22 dividend target***BMM8:12amACW9:34amACTINOGENFirst Patient Enrolled in XanaMIA trial***BOL10:17amOZG9:33amOZGROWTHDividend increased by 16.7% driven by strong outperformance***BOL10:01amSNS9:32amSENSENGeneral Meeting Investor Update***CCZ9:24amAHN9:32amATHENA RESNon-Renounceable Issue - Prospectus***CML8:59amTAS9:31amTASMAN RESOptiBlend - Significant Growth in the Indian Market***CML8:58amTTB9:30amTOTALBRAINTotal Brain signs 3-year contract with Eastman***CPH9:40amT3D9:29am333DQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CTP9:47amBDA9:28amBOD AUSTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CYG8:43amEDE9:25amEDEN INNOVOptiBlend - Significant Growth in the Indian Market***DCN8:16amSKI9:24amSPARK INFRSKI receives conditional and non-binding indicative proposal***DLT8:51amCCZ9:24amCASTILLOCOBig One - Visible Copper Mineralisation up to 34m Thick***DTR8:34amMBK9:23amCommencement of Phase 1 Work Program at Millennium***DW89:39amREE9:23amRARE XTrading Halt***E258:12amMCR9:22amMINCORMassive sulphides intersected at Golden Mile***EDE9:25amSKI9:20amSPARK INFRResponse to ASX Price Query***EL88:12amAO19:18amASSETOWLAssetOwl to form a Strategic Partnership with Nathan Want***ERD9:02amHWH9:16amHOUSTONWHLECHOiQ Six Weeks of Rapid Progress***ERM8:21amPDI9:15amPREDICTIVETrading Halt***ERM8:18amWHC9:12amWHITEHAVENJune 2021 Quarterly Report***FDV9:46amAML9:10amAEON METALTrading Halt***FFF8:14amPDL9:05amPENDALFunds Under Management for the quarter ended 30 June 2021***HHR8:14amERD9:02amEROADEROAD completes NZ$64.4 million placement***HIQ9:48amCML8:59amCHASE MINEAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HWH9:16amIPC8:58amIM PACIFICProfit Guidance***IPC8:58amCML8:58amCHASE MINEQuarterly Activities Report***MBK9:23amWPL8:53amWOODSIDEQ2 2021 Report***MCR9:22amDLT8:51amDELTADRONEDLT enters Mali to Deliver Advanced LIDAR Services***MCT8:11amSWF8:48amSELFWEALTHTrading Halt***MLX8:31amCYG8:43amCOVENTRYQ4 FY21 Trading Update***NME8:16amAML8:39amAEON METAL24-month OCP Loan Maturity Extension***NWC8:35amPCG8:36amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 30 June 2021***OZG9:33amNWC8:35amNEWWORLDRNew Thick High-Grade Drilling Results at Antler Project***PCG8:36amSOV8:35amSOV CLOUDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PDI9:15amDTR8:34amDATELINERare Earth Elements Potential at Colosseum***PDL9:05amMLX8:31amMETALS XSignificant intersections at Renison Mine Hastings area***PH28:29amPH28:29amPUREHYDROPure to take 19.99% of Botsgas***RED8:09amAEF8:28amA ETHICALFUM Announcement***REE9:23amERM8:21amEMMERSONQuarterly Cashflow Report***RHY8:13amBCA8:20amBLK CANYONHigh-Grade Hydrothermal Manganese Confirmed at Oakover East***SCL8:12amERM8:18amEMMERSONQuarterly Activities Report***SFX8:10amAWV8:17amANOVAMETALCommencement of Soil Sampling and Surface Mapping***SKI9:24amALB8:17amALBIONRESHeritage Protection Agreement Signed - Lennard Shelf Project***SKI9:20amVAR8:16amVARISCANStructural Survey Identifies New Drill Targets at San Jose***SMI10:07amARL8:16amARDEARESNoosa Mining Investor Conference Presentation - July 21***SNS9:32amDCN8:16amDACIANGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***SOV8:35amNME8:16amNEX METALSChampion delivers consistent grades at significant widths***SPA9:48amHHR8:14amHARTSHEADPhase I Concept Select Operational & UK Gas Market Update***STX8:11amFFF8:14amFORBIDDENPhilippines Distribution Agreement for FUNCH & Sensory Mill***SWF9:51amAUT8:13amAUTECOResource increases 71% to 1.7 Moz at Pickle Crow***SWF8:48amRHY8:13amRHYTHM BIORhythm Establishes US Entity To Drive US Expansion Strategy***SYD8:12amBMM8:12amBALKAN MINCorporate Presentation***SZL10:31amSYD8:12amSYDAIRPORTIndicative Proposal not in best interests of Securityholders***SZL10:02amE258:12amELEMENT25Element 25 Marks Historic Day With First Ore Shipment***T3D9:29amSCL8:12amSCHROLE GPSchrole Connect 3.0 released***TAS9:31amEL88:12amELEVATEURANoosa Mining and Exploration Conference Presentation***TTB9:30amWSR8:12amWESTAR RESConductors Prospective for Base Metals - Gidgee North***VAR8:16amMCT8:11amMETALICITYStrong Gold Results Continue at Kookynie Gold Project***WHC9:12amSTX8:11amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla Update***WIC9:37amSFX8:10amSHEFF RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WPL8:53amRED8:09amRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities report***WSR8:12am


----------



## barney (16 July 2021)

*Friday 16th July - 10.23am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeINV10:23amINVESTSGRPNotification of buy-back - INV***9SP8:20amWTL9:59amWT FIN GRPGrant of Waiver related to Sentry Acquisition***A1M8:55amWHF9:59amWHITEFIELDShare Purchase Plan***AMN9:42amTGA9:57amTHORN GRPTarget's Statement***ARV8:57amARX9:53amAROA BIOJune Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***ARX9:53amHRR9:51amHERONHeron Resources enters Voluntary Administration***BET9:38amHRR9:49amHERONSuspension from Official Quotation***BUD9:37amVIP9:47amVIP GLOVESOperations update***BUD9:37amWHF9:46amWHITEFIELDCompletion of Institutional Placement***BUD9:34amJPR9:43amJUPITERENGJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***CST8:22amAMN9:42amAGRIMINNoosa Mining Conference Presentation***DRE8:22amJPR9:42amJUPITERENGAppendix 5B - June 2021***EVN8:23amBET9:38amBETMAKTECHWaterhouse Deal Generates Over $6.2M in Revenue***EVN8:23amBUD9:37amBUDDYReinstatement to Official Quotation***EVN8:23amBUD9:37amBUDDYEquity Capital Raisings, Debt Restructure and Company Update***GRV8:22amPIQ9:37amPROTEOMICSStudy shows diabetes drug improves PromarkerD risk scores***HRR9:51amBUD9:34amBUDDYResponse to ASX Query***HRR9:49amPKO9:18amPEAKO LTDShare Purchase Plan Closes Oversubscribed***HVM8:38amVIC9:08amVIC MINESNew Coogee Results Define Copper-Gold Trend for over 250m***IHL8:20amINA9:05amINGENIAFY21 Guidance Update***INA9:05amMRQ9:04amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse Infill Aircore Drilling Assays***INI8:43amKTD8:59amKEYTONESECURED DEBT FINANCING***INV10:23amRCW8:58amRIGHTCROWDFY21 Annual Recurring Revenue Target Exceeded***JPR9:43amARV8:57amARTEMISHigh Grade Au-Cu Results Carlow Castle***JPR9:42amLCT8:56amLIV CELLLCT Interim CEO Appointed***KIN8:21amA1M8:55amA1MINESLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KTD8:59amSTK8:49amSTRICKLANDCompletion of Acquisition of Yandal East Gold Project***LCT8:56amINI8:43amINT INCM FSecondary issue of new units***MEZ7:30amPSQ8:42amPACSMILESFY2021 Guidance Update***MHJ7:30amVTI8:40amVISIONTECHQuarterly Business Activity Report and Appendix 4C***MRQ9:04amHVM8:38amHAPPY VALQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MVP8:20amPH28:33amPUREHYDROProfitable Green Energy***NGI8:23amPNX8:27amPNX METALSDrilling commenced at the Glencoe gold deposit***NOR8:23amEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONGrowth Strategy Presentation***PH28:33amEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONCowal Underground Board Approval and Group 3 Year Outlook***PIQ9:37amEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONJune 2021 Quarterly Report***PKO9:18amNGI8:23amNAV GLOBALJune 2021 AUM update***PNX8:27amNOR8:23amNORWOODPurchase order for FY22 received from Spark NZ***POD8:22amSTX8:22amSTRIKE ENESTX - Macquarie Energy Equities Series Presentation***POD8:22amCST8:22amCASTILERESBroad High Grade Copper Zone in Assays from Rover 1***PSQ8:42amPOD8:22amPODIUMQuarterly Activities Report***PUR8:21amDRE8:22amDREDNOUGHT1km Long Gossanous Ni-Cu-PGE Outcrop at Mangaroon***RCW8:58amPOD8:22amPODIUMAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RIO8:21amGRV8:22amGREENVALEGreenvale Appoints CEO***SRI8:20amPUR8:21amPURSUITMINJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***STK8:49amRIO8:21amRIO TINTORio Tinto releases second quarter production results***STX8:22amKIN8:21amKIN MININGCardinia Hill Continues to Grow Ahead of Resource Upgrade***TGA9:57amMVP8:20amMEDICALDEVMVP Announces Outcome of Balance Sheet Review***VIC9:08amSRI8:20amSIPA RESFirst Warralong Project Tenements Granted***VIP9:47amIHL8:20amINHEALTHIncannex engages Procaps for production of IHL-675A***VTI8:40am9SP8:20am9SPOKES2021 Annual Meeting of Shareholders Prepared Announcement***WHF9:59amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for June 2021***WHF9:46amMHJ7:30amMICHAELHLLFY21Q4 Trading Update***WTL9:59am


----------



## barney (19 July 2021)

*Monday 19th July - 10.01am*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNCK10:01amNICK SCALIPause in Trading***1AD9:39amCR910:00amCORELLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***1AD9:04amJRV9:55amJERVOISPause in Trading***ADO9:22amDW89:54amDIGITALWINInvestor Presentation***AML9:48amDW89:54amDIGITALWINCompany Update***AML9:41amDW89:53amDIGITALWINDW8 to undertake strategic acquisition of Parton Wine Group***APC8:18amKPO9:52amKALINAMonthly Update on KALiNA Energy Centre - Saddle Hills***AQC8:19amAML9:48amAEON METALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ASM9:31amCDR9:48amCODRUSMINDrilling commences at Silver Swan South***ASN9:19amTTB9:45amTOTALBRAINTrading Halt***AV18:19amDJW9:44amDJW INVESTPreliminary Final Results***CDR9:48amNWM9:44amNORWESTMINBulgera RC in-fill hole intersects high-grade gold***CEN7:30amMNB9:43amMINBOS RESCompletion of Licence Marking at Cabinda Phosphate Project***CKA9:11amCNB9:43amCARNABYRESImproved Terms - Lainejaur Project Divestment Update***CMP8:51amGBZ9:42amGBMRESOURCTransformational Acquisition of Twin Hills Gold Project***CNB9:43amAML9:41amAEON METALSuccessful A$9.5m Placement and A$3m SPP Announced***COE8:56am1AD9:39amADALTAWebinar and presentation on AD-214 strategy***CR910:00amREE9:37amRARE XRAREX DELIVERS MAJOR RESOURCE UPGRADE AT CUMMINS RANGE***CRL9:07amSKY9:36amSKYMETALSSKY Continues Active Exploration Work Program***CWX8:16amNVA9:35amNOVA MINSignificant results continue at Korbel Main***DJW9:44amGMR9:33amGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim hits 46m @ 1.3g/t gold in oxide at Kada***DOU8:18amOSH9:33amOIL SEARCHExecutive Changes***DRE8:16amASM9:31amAUSSTRATMTrading Halt***DTL8:19amEBG9:28amEUMUNDIMarket Update - Revaluations and Profit Guidance***DW89:54amPDI9:27amPREDICTIVEBONANZA GOLD GRADES AS HIGH-GRADE ZONE IS REVEALED AT BANKAN***DW89:54amEPD9:26amEMPIREDLTDEPD Board recommends $1.35 cash offer from Capgemini***DW89:53amVMX9:26amVALMECLTDALTRAD TO ACQUIRE VALMEC LIMITED VIA SCHEME OF ARRANGEMENT***DXB9:21amOZM9:26amOZAURUMExtension of RC Drilling Program by 10,000m & New Tenements***EBG9:28amKGD9:23amKULATrading Halt***EPD9:26amIBG9:22amIRONB ZINC2021 BFS Confirms Citronen as World Class Zinc Project***ESS8:16amADO9:22amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Signs SE Asian Distribution Agreement for EuGeni***FSF7:30amOZZ9:21amOZZRESMaiden Drill Program underway at Maguires***GBZ9:42amDXB9:21amDIMERIXFDA Confirms Phase 3 Study Design in FSGS Kidney Disease***GMR9:33amASN9:19amANSON RESMapping Confirms Interpreted Intrusive Complex at The Bull***GWR8:19amWSI9:17amWESTSTARINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HE89:13amHE89:13amHELIOSTrading Halt***HUM9:12amHUM9:12amHUMMGROUPHUM hummgroup business update***IBG9:22amCKA9:11amCOKALDrilling To Commence at PT Tambang Benua Alam Raya (TBAR)***IHR8:47amRAG9:11amRAGNARTrading Halt***INF8:52amRAN9:09amRANGE INTLUnilever OleoChemicals extends purchase orders***INR8:20amPRX9:09amPRODGOLDrilling Underway at PHD Gold Target in Northern Tanami***JRV9:55amCRL9:07amCOMETGraphite Metallurgical Test Work Progress Update***KGD9:23am1AD9:04amADALTAAD-214 pathway to IPF efficacy studies***KPO9:52amMDC9:01amMEDLABMedlab executes Master Services Agreement with WEP Clinical***LEG8:15amSWF8:59amSELFWEALTHSWF receives firm commitments to raise $10 million***LEG8:15amCOE8:56amCOOPERQ4 FY21 Quarterly Report***LPI8:50amPKD8:56amPARKD LTDPKD Contract on VIC Infrastructure Investment Project***M7T8:17amINF8:52amINF LITHISan Jose Joint Venture and Permitting Update***MCE8:18amCMP8:51amCOMPUMEDICBusiness Update - 30 June 2021***MDC9:01amTIG8:51amJune 2021 Quarterly Production and Activities Report***MGV8:23amLPI8:50amLITHPOWINTLithium Activities Update for Western Australia***MNB9:43amTMR8:47amTEMPUSElizabeth Gold Project - Metallurgical Results***MRR8:31amIHR8:47amINTELLIHRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NCK10:01amWZR8:42amWISR LTDWZR Delivers 20th Consecutive Quarter of Growth***NES8:18amSRL8:40amSUNRISEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow***NVA9:35amTYR8:35amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 70 - Week Ended 16 July 2021***NWM9:44amPRN8:34amPERENTIPerenti awarded new $280m contract at Iduapriem***OSH9:33amSGP8:32amSTOCKLANDStockland acquires land lease community operator***OZM9:26amMRR8:31amMINREXRESMinRex Exercises Sunny Corner Option***OZZ9:21amSTK8:29amSTRICKLANDExploration Programs Commenced at Yandal Project***PDI9:27amMGV8:23amMUSGRAVESignificant gold intersections enhance Big Sky***PKD8:56amINR8:20amIONEERIssuance of Water Pollution Control Permit***PRN8:34amVHT8:20amVOLPARAVOLPARA COLLABORATES WITH LEADING GENETICS COMPANY, INVITAE***PRX9:09amSHP8:19amSOUTH HARZSouth Harz Potash secures second Ohmgebirge drill site***RAG9:11amGWR8:19amGWR GROUPInfrastructure for Long Term Production - Desk Top Study***RAN9:09amDTL8:19amDATA3DTL expects to report another record full year result***REE9:37amTMX8:19amTERRAINPositive First Pass Drilling Results Smokebush Gold Project***S2R8:16amAV18:19amADVERITASAdveritas Raises $3 Million to Accelerate Growth***SGP8:32amAQC8:19amAUSPACCOALDartbrook - Modification 7 Update***SHP8:19amMCE8:18amMATRIX CECompany Update July 21***SKY9:36amAPC8:18amAUSPOTASHLake Wells Potash Project Update***SRL8:40amDOU8:18amDOUUGHDouugh launches native Android app to US consumers***STK8:29amNES8:18amNELSON RESRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $2 Million***SWF8:59amM7T8:17amMACH7Mach7 Licenses eUnity to Advocate Aurora Health***TIG8:51amVUL8:17amVULCAN EBinding Lithium Offtake Term Sheet Signed with LG***TLS7:33amCWX8:16amCARAWINETwo New Conductors Identified at Red Bull, Fraser Range JV***TMR8:47amDRE8:16amDREDNOUGHTHigh-Grade REE Ironstones Confirmed Over 2.5kms at Mangaroon***TMX8:19amESS8:16amESSENMETALDome North lithium drilling commences***TTB9:45amTYX8:16amTYRANNASoil Sampling and Reconnaissance Results for Dragon Project***TYR8:35amS2R8:16amS2RESOURCEDrilling Underway at Aarnivalkea Gold Prospect, Finland***TYX8:16amLEG8:15amLEGENDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***VHT8:20amLEG8:15amLEGENDJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***VMX9:26amTLS7:33amTELSTRAMedia speculation on Digicel Pacific***VUL8:17amFSF7:30amFONTERRAFarmer feedback to shape revised capital structure proposal***WSI9:17amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENJune 2021 Operating Report***WZR8:42am


----------



## barney (20 July 2021)

*9.56am Tuesday 20th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeGRR9:56amGRANGEGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 30 June 2021***AAU9:19amDXS9:55amDEXUSAgreement to fund, develop, invest in Atlassian development***AC88:57amMMI9:53amMETROMININCompletion of Retail Entitlement Offer***ACF9:53amPRM9:53amPROMINENCEBowsprit-1 Milestone - Drilling Rig contracted for 15 Aug 21***AKO8:20amACF9:53amACROWTrading Halt***ALD8:19amTTT9:52amTITOMICAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 June 2021***AUC8:17amLCD9:49amLATCONSOLDDrilling Confirms Large Mineralised System***AZY8:20amTTT9:49amTITOMICReview of Operations Q4 FY2021***BHP8:23amMRC9:47amMIN.COMMODHigh Grade Drilling Results At Traelen Graphite Mine***CKA9:16amIAG9:46amINSUR.AUSTIAG appoints Chief Insurance and Strategy Officer***CLW9:29amEYE9:45amNOVA EYEFY21 Trading Update***CR19:24amRGI9:44amROTOGRORotoGro Receives $2.2m in Well-Supported Placement***CRR8:45amLPE9:44amLPEHOLDINGFY21 Preliminary Unaudited Full Year Results Presentation***DLT8:47amGLL9:43amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations Update***DSE8:40amSTO9:40amSANTOSSantos confirms Oil Search Merger Proposal***DTR8:34amPPL9:35amPUREPROFILQ4 FY21 Results Presentation***DXS9:55amMCM9:33amMCMININGMCM Uitkomst Colliery Resumes Operations***DYL9:26amEMU9:32amEMU NLLetter to Shareholders***EMU9:32amPPL9:31amPUREPROFILQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***EMV8:34amCLW9:29amCHTR H LWRBowen Hills Leasing Update***EPY9:06amIXR9:27amIONICRAREPhase 3 Drilling at Makuutu Continues to Deliver***ERD7:30amDYL9:26amD YELLOWJune Quarterly Activities Report***EXR8:28amRXM9:25amREXMINRex doubles Hillside Ore Reserves***EYE9:45amCR19:24amCONSTELLDrilling Results Confirm Trace Magmatic Nickel Sulphides***GLL9:43amWMC9:24amWILUNABonanza Grade Intercepts at Wiluna***GLN9:12amLPE9:19amLPEHOLDINGFY21 Trading Update and Preliminary Results***GNE7:35amAAU9:19amANTILLESAntilles Gold Reports Continuing High Grade Gold Results***GNE7:30amHRZ9:18amHORIZONQuarterly Cashflow Report 30 June 2021***GRR9:56amCKA9:16amCOKALFirst drawdown of ICT facility***HRZ9:18amOSP9:14amOSPREY MEDCanadian Expansion and exclusive GE distribution agreement***HRZ9:05amPBH9:14amPOINTSBETPointsBet Announces Market Access Partner in Arizona***HUB8:22amWRM9:12amWHITEROCKTenement Expansion Over New VMS Prospects at Red Mountain***IAG9:46amGLN9:12amGALANLITHGalan Initiates Candelas Scoping Study***ICQ9:02amNAE9:11amNEW AGEPositive Gold Assays Advance the Lammerlaw Gold Project NZ***IHL8:37amMAH9:09amMACMAHONBUSINESS UPDATE***IMA8:44amEPY9:06amEARLYPAYEarlypay and Ebury forms partnership to support SME***IXR9:27amHRZ9:05amHORIZONQuarterly Activities Report 30 June 2021***JBH8:22amICQ9:02amICAR ASIACarsome Due Diligence and Autohome Update***LCD9:49amAC88:57amAUSCANNAusCann Commences Australian Product Registration for Dogs***LEX8:22amMEI8:51amMETEORICBrazilian Director Appointed & Further Copper Sulphides***LME8:19amDLT8:47amDELTADRONEDLT's Rocketmine Appointed by Anglo American Platinum Group***LPE9:44amWWI8:46amWEST WITSMining Right Granted at Witwatersrand Basin Project***LPE9:19amPVS8:46amPIVOTALTrading Halt***M248:21amST18:46amSPIRIT TECRecord FY21 Trading Update***M7T8:19amCRR8:45amCRITICALSignificant Massive Sulphide Targets Identified at Sunnyside***M7T8:19amIMA8:44amIMAGE RESPrelim June Qtr Update Record Production and Rising Prices***MAH9:09amDSE8:40amDROPSUITEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MCM9:33amIHL8:37amINHEALTHTrading Halt***MCY7:31amEMV8:34amEMVISIONEMVision 1st Generation Device Progressing Well***MEI8:51amDTR8:34amDATELINEDrilling Commenced at Gold Links***MIO8:22amSTX8:31amSTRIKE ENEStrike Increases Exposure to West Erregulla***MMI9:53amUBN8:31amURBANISEAppendix 4C and Activities Report***MOH8:21amEXR8:28amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***MRC9:47amBHP8:23amBHP GROUPQuarterly Activities Report***MWY8:22amLEX8:22amLEFROYEXPExploration Update-RC drilling commences at the Burns Cu-Au***NAE9:11amJBH8:22amJB HI-FISales and Full Year 2021 Results Update***NMT8:18amMIO8:22amMACARTHURMFeasibility Update - advancing under Stantec***OSP9:14amHUB8:22amHUB24LTDHUB24 Q4 Market Update***PBH9:14amMWY8:22amMIDWAYAppointment of new Managing Director and CEO***PPL9:35amMOH8:21amMOHO RESInterim Mineral Resource Estimate***PPL9:31amSXY8:21amSENEXJune 2021 Quarterly Report***PRM9:53amM248:21amMAMBALTDPriority PGE-Ni-Cu Targets Identified at Black Hills***PVS8:46amTLG8:21amTALGAGROUPTalga Supersizes Graphite Amid Booming Battery Anode Demand***RGI9:44amVR88:21amVANAD RESVR8 declares maiden ore reserve for SPD project***RHC8:20amAKO8:20amAKORA RES2021 Bekisopa Drilling Programme Update***RXM9:25amAZY8:20amANTIPA MINFurther High-Grade Gold Mineralisation at Minyari Deposit***ST18:46amRHC8:20amRAMSAYOutcome of Spire Scheme of Arrangement Shareholder Vote***STO9:40amALD8:19amAMPOL2Q 2021 Lytton Refinery Performance Update***STX8:31amM7T8:19amMACH7Q4 Quarterly Activities Report***SXY8:21amTLX8:19amTELIXPHARMZIRCON Phase 3 Renal Cancer Imaging Study - Progress Update***TLG8:21amM7T8:19amMACH7Appendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow Report***TLX8:19amLME8:19amLIMEADELimeade Acquires Employee Listening Leader TINYpulse***TTT9:52amNMT8:18amNEOMETALSMt Edwards Nickel Demerger Update***TTT9:49amAUC8:17amAUC hits High-Grade Mineralisation at Katanning South***UBN8:31amGNE7:35amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy FY21 Q4 Performance Report***VR88:21amMCY7:31amMERCURY NZQuarterly Operational Update***WMC9:24amERD7:30amEROADEROAD opens NZ$16.1m Share Purchase Plan***WRM9:12amGNE7:30amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy Concludes Review of Kupe Asset***WWI8:46am


----------



## barney (21 July 2021)

*10.15am Wednesday 21st July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeGFN10:15amGEFEN INTGefen lists on ASX following oversubscribed A$25m IPO***29M9:10amCUE10:11amCUEMereenie Development Well WM28 commences***AGN9:21amMYL10:07amMYANMARMETQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AGY8:24amTTB10:05amTOTALBRAINCapital Raising Presentation***AKN10:05amAKN10:05amAUKINGInvestor Presentation***ALX8:21amTTB10:04amTOTALBRAINProspectus***AOF10:01amCPT10:04amCIPHERPTMarket Update to Shareholders***AON8:23amTTB10:04amTOTALBRAINTotal Brain Limited conducts $6.5 million capital raising***AOU9:16amPKO10:03amPEAKO LTDEast Kimberley Exploration Update***AOU9:14amAOF10:01amAU OFFICEAcquisition of Office Building***ASM9:25amGTR10:01amGTI RESUranium Drilling & Logging Confirm Extensions & Tenor***ATX8:21amNML10:00amFurther gold results from diamond drilling at Adventure***AVZ9:52amPEK9:59amPEAK RESTrading Halt***BBX8:21amFSG9:57amFIELD SOLUReinstatement to official quotation***BD18:27amFSG9:57amFIELD SOLUFSG Launches Australia's 4th MNO - Trials Optus Roaming***BGT9:19amVG89:56amVGI ASIANVG8 Dividend Reinvestment Plan Announcement***BKI9:50amPRO9:55amPROPHECYProphecy announces strong sales results in Q4***BKI9:45amDTR9:54amDATELINETrading Halt***BKI9:45amAVZ9:52amAVZ MINSManono Lithium and Tin Project Operational Update***BML9:41amBKI9:50amBKI INVESTBKI Announces 2021 Full Year Results***BPT8:45amLRK9:49amLARKDCLJune 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***CAI8:20amFSG9:48amFIELD SOLUFSG $3.66m Aarded Australia's Neutral Network Trial***CCJ9:01amFSG9:48amFIELD SOLUFSG awarded $3.19m under Fed Govt. Mobile Blackspot Round 5a***CCJ9:01amGWR9:46amGWR GROUPWestern Gold Resources Ltd - Official Listing***CEL8:45amEOF9:46amECOFIBRE4Q21 Appendix 4C***CG19:36amBKI9:45amBKI INVESTDividend/Distribution - BKI***CHL9:15amBKI9:45amBKI INVESTBKI FY21 Preliminary Final Report & Annual Report***CHR9:07amKGD9:44amKULA$1.8m Capital Raising to Fund Further Exploration***CIM8:44amRAG9:43amRAGNARHigh Grade Nickel-Copper Discovery Confirmed at Tullsta***CIM8:43amTRT9:41amTODDRIVERManbarrum Project Divestment***CIM8:41amBML9:41amBOABMETALSStrategic Acquisition of Zinc-Silver-Lead Project***CIW9:37amICG9:40amINCA MINLSRoadhouse Target Confirmed and Riqueza Drilling Update***CLU8:22amCIW9:37amCLIME INVQuarterly market update - June 2021***CLU8:22amHIQ9:37amHITIQLTDBupa Dental Trials HITIQ Technology with Junior Rugby***CPT10:04amCTP9:37amCENT PETRLMereenie Development Well WM28 Commences***CRO9:27amCG19:36amCARBONXTUS$2 million order received for Activated Carbon Pellets***CRO9:27amWMG9:35amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report***CTP9:37amWMG9:35amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Activities Report***CUE10:11amNES9:32amNELSON RESRights Issue Prospectus***DCN8:20amSSM9:31amSRVSTREAMLLC: Lendlease announces sale of Services Business***DTR9:54amLLC9:31amLEND LEASELendlease announces sale of Services Business***EOF9:46amSSM9:28amSRVSTREAMInvestor Presentation***EPD8:20amSSM9:28amSRVSTREAMAcquisition of Lendlease Services and $185m Equity Raise***ESS8:19amCRO9:27amCIRRALTOReinstatement to official quotation***ESS8:19amCRO9:27amCIRRALTORequest for reinstatement of trading***FSG9:57amSCN9:26amSCORPIONIron Ore Targets Advanced and Drilling Expedited - Fenix JV***FSG9:57amVN89:26amVONEXLTDTrading Halt***FSG9:48amASM9:25amAUSSTRATMFramework Agmt for 20% stake in Dubbo Project and Offtake***FSG9:48amSND9:25amSAUNDERSSND secures $10 million in new Infrastructure Projects***GEN8:39amHE89:23amHELIOS$4.86M Capital Raising***GFN10:15amAGN9:21amARGENICAGrant Secured to Advance Pre-Clinical Studies Of ARG-007***GL18:21amTTM9:20amTITANMINLinderos Project Exploration Update***GML8:33amBGT9:19amBIOGENETECAppendix 4C - 30 June 2021***GTR10:01amLVE9:19amLOVEGROUPQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***GWR9:46amAOU9:16amAUROCH MINCorporate Presentation***HE89:23amCHL9:15amCAMPLIFYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HIQ9:37amAOU9:14amAUROCH MINAUROCH COMMITS TO A SUSTAINABLE FUTURE***HLX8:22amJRV9:13amJERVOISSuspension from Official Quotation***HWH9:11amHYD9:12amHYDRIXHydrix completes TGA submission for AngelMed Guardian System***HYD9:12amHWH9:11amHOUSTONWHLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ICG9:40am29M9:10am29METALSJune 2021 Quarterly Report***IMM9:00amSYR9:08amSYRAH RESJune Quarterly Activities Report Presentation***JRV9:13amCHR9:07amCHARGERSkyTEM survey confirmed for the Coates Ni Cu Co PGE Project***KFM8:22amSYR9:05amSYRAH RESJune Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***KGD9:44amVGI9:04amVGI PRTNRSJune 2021 Funds Under Management and Performance Fee Update***KGN8:36amOAR9:03amOAR RESOar Resources Commences Field Work at Crown Project***LIT8:28amCCJ9:01amCOUNTY INTQuarterly Activities Report***LLC9:31amCCJ9:01amCOUNTY INTAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LRK9:49amIMM9:00amIMMUTEPCompletion of Share Purchase Plan***LVE9:19amNTO8:59amNITRO SOFTNTO launches unlimited eSigning, integration with Salesforce***LVH8:38amSSM8:55amSRVSTREAMTrading Halt***MVL8:23amSNS8:54amSENSENSenSen Completes Acquisition of Scancam***MYL10:07amPNR8:54amPANTOROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NES9:32amCEL8:45amCHAL EXPFurther Outstanding Metallurgical Results from Hualilan***NML10:00amBPT8:45amBEACHQuarterly report for the period ended 30 June 2021***NTO8:59amCIM8:44amCIMICAnalyst and Investor Presentation HY2021***OAR9:03amCIM8:43amCIMICNPAT $208M GROUP REVENUE $7.1B WIH $33.3B OUTLOOK POSITI***ODY8:21amCIM8:41amCIMICAppendix 4D and Half Report for FY 2021***PEK9:59amGEN8:39amGENMINBaniaka DID Mineral Resource Update***PKO10:03amLVH8:38amLIVEHIREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***PNM8:36amS328:38amSOUTH32Quarterly Report June 2021***PNR8:54amKGN8:36amKOGAN.COMJuly 2021 Business Update***PRO9:55amPNM8:36amPACIFICNMLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 2021 Qtr***PRU8:19amGML8:33amGATEWAYNew High Grade Gold Zone Discovered at Gidgee***RAG9:43amS328:31amSOUTH32Illawarra Metallurgical Coal Impairment***S328:38amWSP8:29amWHISPIRQ4 FY21 Activities Update Presentation***S328:31amLIT8:28amLITHIUMAUSLithium Australia admitted into Global Battery Alliance***SBR8:19amWSP8:27amWHISPIRQuarterly Activity Report***SCN9:26amBD18:27amBARD1 LIFETrading Halt***SFR8:22amWSP8:25amWHISPIRAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SHE8:21amSVM8:24amSOVEREIGNUpdate on Scoping Study for the Kasiya Rutile Project***SND9:25amAGY8:24amARGOSYRincon Resource Expansion & Strategic Developments Update***SNS8:54amAON8:23amAPOLLO MINMajor Zinc and Lead Discovery Developing at Kroussou***SRI8:22amWMC8:23amWILUNAJune Qtr and 2021 Full Year Preliminary Results (Unaudited)***SSM9:31amMVL8:23amMARVELGOLDMarvel progressing Chilalo Spin-out***SSM9:28amCLU8:22amCLUEY LTDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Update Presentation***SSM9:28amCLU8:22amCLUEY LTDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***SSM8:55amSRI8:22amSIPA RESExploration Activity Update***SVM8:24amHLX8:22amHELIXExploration Update***SYR9:08amKFM8:22amKINGFISHERTargets identified from airborne EM at Boolaloo***SYR9:05amSFR8:22amSANDFIREUpdated Mineral Resource for A4 Copper-Silver Deposit***TRT9:41amBBX8:21amBBXMINERALConversion of Loan and Cleansing Notice***TTB10:05amALX8:21amATLSRTERIAQ2 2021 Traffic and Revenue Update***TTB10:04amGL18:21amGLOBALLITHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TTB10:04amSHE8:21amSTONEHORSEJewell Well - Operational Update***TTM9:20amATX8:21amAMPLIAResults from Successful Phase 1 Clinical Trial of AMP945***VG89:56amODY8:21amODYSSEYGLSignificant New Mineralised Trend Identified at Tuckanarra***VGI9:04amDCN8:20amDACIANGOLDUpgraded Mineral Resource for Hub - Redcliffe Project***VN89:26amEPD8:20amEMPIREDLTDEPD wins $52m managed services contract with EPA Victoria***WMC8:23amCAI8:20amCALIDUSRESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report***WMG9:35amPRU8:19amPERSEUSJune Quarter Report***WMG9:35amESS8:19amESSENMETALQuarterly Cashflow Report***WSP8:29amSBR8:19amSABRE RESAcquisition of Gold Project in Western Australia***WSP8:27amESS8:19amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities Report***WSP8:25am


----------



## barney (22 July 2021)

*10.20am Thursday 22nd July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSVL10:20amSILVERMINEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***3MF9:57am8CO10:17am8COMMONLTDTrading Halt***4DS9:33amHXG10:16amHEXAGONHalls Creek Airborne EM Survey Highlights Targets***8CO10:17amILA10:16amISLAND PHAIsland secures API - shortens timeline to clinical trials***8CO9:51amFAR10:12amFARPre-reinstatement disclosure***ACF9:32amREY10:12amREY RESRey Extends Share Buy-Back Program***ACF9:31amVAL10:12amVALORESAirborne Survey Highlights Targets at Hook Lake Project***ACW9:19amFAR10:06amFARQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ALK9:35amFAR10:05amFARInvestor Presentation***AS28:17amWLE10:05amWAMLEADERSWAM Leaders Entitlement Offer now open***AUR8:40amWZR10:04amWISR LTDWZR Launches First National Brand Campaign***AVL9:42amPLL10:03amPIEDMONTResponse to ASX Price Query***BDM9:32amYOJ10:00amYOJEEQuarterly Activity Report and App 4C Jun Q 2021***BMN8:17amFAR10:00amFARAnticipated Reinstatement to Official Quotation 23 July 2021***BOQ8:18amTTI10:00amTRAFFIC$3.0m Extension of TasNetworks Contract***BPM8:17am3MF9:57am3DMETALFLPSA Awards A$387k Production Contract to 3MF***BRK8:17amRCE9:56amRECCE LTDAnti-Viral Patent Granted in USA for RECCE Anti-Infectives***BSX9:54amBSX9:54amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Produces Battery Grade NCM811 Precursor Sample***BXN9:48am8CO9:51am8COMMONLTDPause in Trading***BYH8:17amBXN9:48amBIOXYNEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CAN8:37amG889:46amMILEWidespread Gold Anomalism at Leonora Gold Project***CBR8:56amEM19:45amEMERGEGAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CGS8:19amCNB9:44amCARNABYRESFurther Broad Zones of Copper Sulphides at Greater Duchess***CGS8:19amODA9:44amORCODA LIMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CNB9:44amAVL9:42amAUSTVANADAVL Awarded $3.69m Federal Government Manufacturing Grant***COD8:19amLYC9:41amLYNASLynas Rare Earths Awarded $14.8M Australian Government Grant***COS9:30amXAM9:41amXANADUMINEExploration Update Red Mountain***CRN8:18amKZR9:40amKALAMAZOOVictorian Drilling Update***DCG9:16amPEK9:38amPEAK RESCabinet Approval of SML Application for Ngualla Project***DDD8:34amIHL9:37amINHEALTHIHL-42X patent update & open label extension study approval***DEG8:26amPVS9:37amPIVOTALPivotal Considering IPO and Dual Listing in US***DKM8:13amKRR9:35amKING RIVERSpeewah Project - High Purity TiO2***DSE9:18amALK9:35amALKANEQuarterly Activities Report***DTC8:43am4DS9:33am4DSMEMORYQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***EM19:45amBDM9:32amBURGUNDYDMTrading Halt***ESK8:53amACF9:32amACROWCapital Raising Presentation***ESK8:32amACF9:31amACROWAcrow raises $10.5m via a placement***EVN8:33amHSC9:31amHSCTECHQuarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow Reports***EVN8:29amCOS9:30amCOSOLCOSOL-Hitachi ABB Power Grids agreement***EVN8:16amSSM9:30amSRVSTREAMSuccessful completion of Placement & Institutional Offer***FAR10:12amMAI9:29amMAINSTREAMFunds under Administration surpasses $287 billion***FAR10:06amMSV9:28amMITCH SERVQuarterly Investor Update***FAR10:05amWGB9:28amWAMGLOBALOutperformance drives increased FF div and record profit***FAR10:00amPSC9:27amPROSPECRESProspect increases equity stake in Arcadia to 87%***FEX9:08amPVS9:26amPIVOTALProposed issue of securities - PVS***FMS8:18amPVS9:26amPIVOTALUS$6.7 Million Share Placement***G889:46amACW9:19amACTINOGENQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***GAL8:35amDSE9:18amDROPSUITEInvestor Presentation - Quarterly Results Update***GAL8:34amDCG9:16amDECMIL GRPTrading Halt***GEV8:15amHHR9:15amHARTSHEADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GEV8:15amINV9:13amINVESTSGRPINV - Update on Ventures Investments***GLH9:12amGLH9:12amGLOBALHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GXY8:17amPPC9:11amPEETPeet Limited FY21 earnings update***HHR9:15amZ1P9:10amZIPCOLTDQ4 FY21 - Record Results Building on Global Momentum***HSC9:31amFEX9:08amFENIX RESFenix Enters 12-Month Hedging Arrangements***HXG10:16amPIQ9:07amPROTEOMICSProteomics engages Abcam to manufacture PromarkerD reagents***HYM9:02amMXR9:05amMAXIMUSNickel-Copper-Cobalt Sulphides Intersected at Hilditch West***IHL9:37amHYM9:02amHYPERIONCollaboration With Global 3D Printing Leader EOS***ILA10:16amMXI8:58amMAXITRANSTrading Halt***ILU8:14amCBR8:56amCARBON REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***INV9:13amMYG8:55amMAYFGROUPMayfield secures significant manufacturing contract***KRR9:35amESK8:53amETHERSTACKEtherstack plc Corporate presentation***KZR9:40amPYG8:52amPAYGROUPFY22 Guidance and presentation to AGM***LME8:23amPH28:51amPUREHYDROVenus 1 Pilot test successfully confirms gas flows***LV18:45amTKM8:50amTREKMETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LYC9:41amPFT8:47amPURE FOODSInvestor presentation - 22 July 2021***MAI9:29amLV18:45amLIVEVLIMDistribution of TheraJoint on Amazon Australia Marketplace***MP18:32amWGO8:44amWARREGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B***MPA8:31amDTC8:43amDAMSTRAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MPA8:24amNXS8:42amNEXTSCIENCRecord revenue growth in 1H 2021***MSV9:28amAUR8:40amAURISMINESandfire JV Update June 2021 Quarter***MXI8:58amCAN8:37amCANN GROUPTrading Halt***MXR9:05amSTO8:35amSANTOS2021 Second Quarter Report***MYG8:55amNXS8:35amNEXTSCIENCQuarterly Activity Report - 30 June 2021***NCM8:20amGAL8:35amGALILEOQuarterly Cash Flow Report June 2021***NCM8:19amSXY8:35amSENEXSenex and Adbri sign new long-term gas sales agreement***NST8:32amORE8:35amOROCOBREQuarterly Report for June***NST8:29amDDD8:34am3D RESAdelong Goldfield Drilling Completed***NST8:27amGAL8:34amGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report June 2021***NXS8:42amEVN8:33amEVOLUTIONAcquisition Investor Presentation***NXS8:35amNST8:32amNTH STARJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***NXS8:18amESK8:32amETHERSTACKEtherstack Signs A$11.6m Samsung Carrier Deal***ODA9:44amPGL8:32amPROSPA GRPPGL Trading Update - 4Q21***ORE8:35amMP18:32amMEGAPORTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAN8:21amMPA8:31amMAD PAWSCompany Trading Update July 2021***PDN8:16amTSI8:31amTOPSHELFTSI Spirit Inventory Net Sales Value***PDN8:16amRXL8:30amROX RESLink Prospect continues to deliver high grades at Youanmi***PEK9:38amEVN8:29amEVOLUTIONAcquisition to lift Mungari to Cornerstone Asset***PFT8:47amNST8:29amNTH STARNorthern Star agrees to sell Kundana Assets***PGL8:32amTSI8:28amTOPSHELFASX Announcement - Spirit Inventory Net Sales Value***PH28:51amNST8:27amNTH STARStuart Tonkin appointed Managing Director***PIQ9:07amDEG8:26amDEGREYDiucon compelling new results***PLL10:03amWCN8:25amWHITECLIFFMutual Termination of Binding Term Sheet***PPC9:11amMPA8:24amMAD PAWSQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***PSC9:27amLME8:23amLIMEADEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***PVS9:37amTSO8:22amTESORO RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***PVS9:26amPAN8:21amPANORAMICSavannah 2021 Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve Statement***PVS9:26amRGI8:20amROTOGRORotoGro Receives CAD $213k Deposit From Wolf Island***PYG8:52amNCM8:20amNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report - 30 June 2021***RCE9:56amNCM8:19amNEWCRESTQuarterly Report - 30 June 2021***RED8:17amCOD8:19amCODAMINLTDIOCG Wedge Holes Provide Exceptional Visual Sulphides***REY10:12amCGS8:19amCOGSTATEJuly 2021 Investor Presentation***RGI8:20amCGS8:19amCOGSTATEJune quarter business update and cashflow report***RXL8:30amNXS8:18amNEXTSCIENCAppendix 4C - 30 June 2021***SSM9:30amTSO8:18amTESORO RESQuarterly Activities Report***STO8:35amFMS8:18amFLINDERSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***SVL10:20amBOQ8:18amBANK QLDBOQ Appoints Former ME Bank Director to its Board***SXY8:35amTLX8:18amTELIXPHARMApp 4C and Activities Report for June 2021 Quarter***TKM8:50amCRN8:18amCORONADOQuarterly Activities Report***TLX8:18amTYX8:17amTYRANNAWeebo Project - Exploration Update***TSI8:31amBMN8:17amBANNERMANBuy back of private royalty***TSI8:28amBRK8:17amBROOKSIDESWISH AOI Acreage Acquisition***TSO8:22amAS28:17amASKARI METReconnaissance Exploration Program completed at Burracoppin***TSO8:18amBPM8:17amBPM MINDrilling Underway at Santy Gold***TTI10:00amGXY8:17amGALAXY RESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***TWR7:30amRED8:17amRED 5 LTDIncreased underground resource at King of the Hills***TYX8:17amBYH8:17amBRYAH RESFurther Gold at Gabanintha***VAL10:12amPDN8:16amPALADINQuarterly Activities Report June 2021***WCN8:25amEVN8:16amEVOLUTIONTrading Halt***WGB9:28amPDN8:16amPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report June 2021***WGO8:44amGEV8:15amGLOBENEVENASX Appendix 4C June 2021***WLE10:05amGEV8:15amGLOBENEVENQuarterly Activities Report June 2021***WZR10:04amILU8:14amILUKA RESQuarterly Review to 30 June 2021***XAM9:41amDKM8:13amDUKETONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***YOJ10:00amTWR7:30amTOWERTower Provides Update Following Recent Severe Floods***Z1P9:10am


----------



## barney (23 July 2021)

*10.15am Friday 23rd July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeEOS10:15amELEC OPTICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***9SP9:52amDTR10:12amDATELINECapital Raising***AAR8:29amYRL10:02amYANDALTenement Acquisition Expands Malone Gold Prospect***AFG8:23amDCL10:02amDOMACOMUpdate on Secured Convertible Notes***AGY8:33amVKA10:00amVIKINGMINEVIKING SEES VISIBLE GOLD IN DRILLING 165M NORTH OF FIRST HIT***AJQ8:45amWSA9:58amWEST AREASQuarterly Activities Report***AMI8:30amTI19:58amTOMBADORMaiden Shipment of High Grade Lump Departs***AMI8:29amMYR9:53amMYERNew National Distribution Centre***APZ9:48am9SP9:52am9SPOKES9Spokes - OCBC and update***AQD8:59amBSX9:51amBLACKSTONEQuarterly Activities Report - 30 June 2021***ARO9:31amEVN9:50amEVOLUTIONPlacement Completion***BCI8:49amREY9:49amREY RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BMO9:28amPBH9:49amPOINTSBETPBH launch iGaming in New Jersey - Announce Canada CEO***BMO9:27amAPZ9:48amASPENAcquisition- Wodonga Gardens Retirement Estate***BOT8:25amECT9:48amENVIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BSX9:51amBSX9:45amBLACKSTONEQuarterly Cashflow Report - 30 June 2021***BSX9:45amPRS9:38amPROSPECHGold Silver Drill Results for Krakauer Prospect***BTH8:26amSTM9:35amSUN METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CGC8:41amICT9:34amICOLLEGERedHill extends exclusivity period with iCollege***CLB9:09amWEL9:34amWINCHESTERImpressive 84 foot Pay Zone Identified in White Hat 2106***CRO9:25amPVW9:33amPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie - King of the West project expanded by 50%***DCL10:02amARO9:31amASTRO RESSupplementary Announcement - Needles Gold Project Update***DDH9:18amBMO9:28amBASTIONMINQuarterly Cashflow Report***DTR10:12amWHF9:28amWHITEFIELD2021 Share Purchase Plan - Documentation***ECT9:48amBMO9:27amBASTIONMINQuarterly Activities Report***EOS10:15amCRO9:25amCIRRALTOProspectus***EVN9:50amWSI9:22amWESTSTARINSuspension From Official Quotation***EVT8:29amHZN9:21amHOR OILChanges to Share Capital Return and EGM***EVZ8:23amMCR9:20amMINCORAssays confirm high grade nickel intercept at Golden Mile***G1A8:21amDDH9:18amDDH DRILLDDH1 Provides Business Update***GCY9:09amPPT9:17amPERPETUALPerpetual Q4 Business Update July 2021***GCY9:07amXST9:17amXSTATETrading Halt***GML9:06amSKS9:17amSKS TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GNX8:20amSCN9:16amSCORPIONTrading Halt***HZN9:21amICT9:14amICOLLEGERDH: Extension of exclusivity period with ICT***IAG8:21amMR19:09amMONTEMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ICT9:34amCLB9:09amCANDY CLUBQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***ICT9:14amGCY9:09amGASCOYNEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***K2F8:22amGCY9:07amGASCOYNEJune 2021 Appendix 5B Report***KCC8:24amGML9:06amGATEWAYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MCR9:20amAQD8:59amAUSQUESTNew Base Metal Targets at Balladonia***MLT8:57amMLT8:57amMILTONMilton announces record NTA and 8cps final dividend***MLT8:48amBCI8:49amBCIMINERALQuarterly Activities Report***MR19:09amMLT8:48amMILTONPreliminary Final Report***MSR8:17amAJQ8:45amARMOURNoteholder Amendments Clear Path for McArthur IPO***MSR8:17amTRT8:44amTODDRIVERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***MXI8:35amCGC8:41amCOSTA GRPCompletion of retail shortfall bookbuild***MYR9:53amWBT8:39amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q4 FY21 Activities Report and Appendix 4C***NWE8:17amSW18:36amSWIFTMEDIAFY2021 Investor Update***NXM8:20amMXI8:35amMAXITRANSMXI - Sale of Trailer Business***NXM8:20amSGR8:33amSTAR ENTThe Star withdraws non-binding proposal to merge with Crown***PBH9:49amAGY8:33amARGOSYRincon EIA Update for 10,000TPA Expansion***PDL8:32amPDL8:32amPENDALCompletion of TSW Acquisition***POS8:25amAMI8:30amAURELIA2021 Group Production Target Statement***PPT9:17amAAR8:29amANGLOQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***PRS9:38amEVT8:29amEVEHOSPENTProgress on Property Divestment Strategy and Cinestar Update***PVW9:33amAMI8:29amAURELIA2021 Group Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement***REY9:49amBTH8:26amBIGTINCANQ4 FY21 Appendix 4C and Commentary***SCN9:16amBOT8:25amBOTANIXAppendix 4C - Quarterly***SDG8:23amSWF8:25amSELFWEALTHShare Purchase Plan Opening & Offer Booklet***SGR8:33amPOS8:25amPOSEIDONWindarra Gold Tailings DFS Highlights Robust Project***SKS9:17amKCC8:24amKINCORACOPCommences drilling at Fairholme Project***SLR8:22amSDG8:23amSUNLANDProperty Sale Ingleside NSW***STM9:35amEVZ8:23amEVZ LTDEarnings Guidance - Financial Year 2021***SW18:36amAFG8:23amAUSTRA FINAFG Notes Expiry Date for Connective Merger***SW18:23amSW18:23amSWIFTMEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SWF8:25amK2F8:22amK2FLYTDExecutive Restructure***TI19:58amSLR8:22amSILVERLAKEQuarterly Activities Report***TRT8:44amG1A8:21amGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***VKA10:00amIAG8:21amINSUR.AUSTPreliminary FY21 results and introduces FY22 guidance***WBT8:39amNXM8:20amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities Report***WEL9:34amNXM8:20amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Appendix 5B***WHF9:28amGNX8:20amGENEXPOWERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***WSA9:58amYFZ8:19amYOUFOODZQ4 FY21 Appendix 4C - Quarterly Business Update***WSI9:22amNWE8:17amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***XST9:17amMSR8:17amMANASRESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***YFZ8:19amMSR8:17amMANASRESQuarterly Activities Report***YRL10:02am


----------



## barney (26 July 2021)

*9.42am Monday 26th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeCXO9:42amCORE EXPScoping Study Confirms 10 Year Lithium Production***4DX8:17amAFI9:42amAUS.FOUNDPreliminary Final Results***A3D8:33amBAS9:40amBASS OILJuly 2021 - Investor Presentation and Corporate Overview***ABR8:34amTAS9:40amTASMAN RESFirst Ryberg Hole Hits Significant Sulphide Mineralisation***ACU8:26amCGA9:39amCONTANGOAMQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4C***ACU8:26amCTM9:39amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ADD9:29amCXO9:39amCORE EXPStage 1 DFS and Updated Ore Reserves***AFI9:42amWNX9:38amWELLNEXLaunch of New Products under Wagner Liquigesic Brand***AGE9:32amBRU9:38amBURUENERGYCurrajong 1 Exploration Well - Operations Update***AGY8:24amPNM9:37amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel Project - Drilling Update***AHQ8:22amPEX9:37amPEEL MNGPeel Progresses South Cobar Copper Project***AS28:20amAVC9:37amAUCTUS INVJune 2021 Quarterly Activities in Review & Appendix 4C***ASN8:50amCNJ9:36amCONICO LTDFirst Ryberg Hole Hits Significant Sulphide Mineralisation***AVC9:37amKRR9:34amKING RIVERQuarterly Activities Report***BAS9:40amCMM9:34amCAPMETALSTrading Halt***BC88:19amAGE9:32amAlligator inclusion in Key Global Uranium Index***BET9:31amIDA9:31amINDIANARESCompensation Claim of AU$127m lodged against Tanzania***BKT8:18amBET9:31amBETMAKTECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***BKY8:40amTG19:30amTECHGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BMG8:18amKRR9:30amKING RIVERQuarterly Cashflow Report***BRU9:38amJCS9:30amJCURVEFull Year Update, Return to Profitability***BSX9:01amPRM9:29amPROMINENCEPatriot Hydrogen Update***CAD9:22amPTG9:29amPROPTECHPTG completes acquisition of Eagle Software***CAN8:50amADD9:29amADAVALEMaiden Drillhole Intercepts Ni and Cu bearing Sulphide Veins***CAN8:49amPAB9:28amPATRYSPAT-DX1 Improves Survival in Model of Pancreatic Cancer***CAN8:48amNVA9:27amNOVA MINNova Commissions Prep Lab at The Estelle Gold Project***CCX8:19amVMC9:26amVENUS METShallow Thick Magmatic PGE Drill Intersection at Youanmi***CCZ8:18amNUH9:26amNUHEARAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CGA9:39amGMR9:25amGOLDEN RIMOxide gold blanket at Kada expands to 700m width***CHZ9:11amMKL9:25amMIGHTYKINGRevenue Update/FY22 Outlook***CKA9:12amSPA9:23amSPACETALKTrading Halt***CMM9:34amCAD9:22amCAENEUSTrading Halt***CMW8:23amSCI9:21amSILVERCITYMAJOR DRILLING PROGRAMME TO COMMENCE AUSTIN GOLD PROJECT***CNJ9:36amPCI9:21amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***CRR8:38amPTB9:20amPTB GROUPProfit Guidance***CRR8:34amSCT9:19amSCOUTSECJune 2021 Quarter Update and Appendix 4C***CRS9:14amTAS9:18amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - GDOT Sales and Marketing Update***CTM9:39amRCW9:17amRIGHTCROWDCyber Studio Launch with Federal Government Grant***CWX8:16amPRX9:16amPRODGOLDiamond Drilling Underway at Reward Copper Gold Prospect***CXO9:42amHFR9:15amHIGHFIELDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CXO9:39amDW89:15amDIGITALWINQuarterly Report***CYL8:17amSIS9:14amSIMBLETrading Halt***CZN8:19amCRS9:14amCAPRICETrading Halt***DEV8:20amEDE9:13amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - GDOT Sales and Marketing Update***DM19:09amDW89:13amDIGITALWINAppendix 4C - quarterly***DTR8:22amCKA9:12amCOKALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DTR8:21amTTM9:11amTITANMINTitan Completes Sale of Zaruma***DUB9:10amCHZ9:11amCHESSERQuarterly activities report and quarterly cash flow report***DUB9:05amDUB9:10amDUBBERInvestor Presentation***DUB8:52amTGM9:10amTHETATrading Halt***DW89:15amDM19:09amDESERTMLExploration Update***DW89:13amTNG9:07amTNGTNG Announces Completion of FEED for Mount Peake Project***ECS8:51amTNY9:06amTINYBEANSTinybeans Changes Auditor to Support Targeted Nasdaq Listing***EDE9:13amDUB9:05amDUBBERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ENR8:19amSI69:05amSIXSIG METMonument Gold Project Option Exercised***ESS8:18amRXM9:05amREXMINDrill hole points to new discovery at Hog Ranch***FIN8:30amMMI9:04amMETROMININCapability to Load Capesize Vessels***GMR9:25amTMG9:02amTRIGG MINMaiden Indicated Resource for Lake Throssell SOP Project***GPT8:22amBSX9:01amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Completes Ta Khoa Refinery Pre-feasibilty Study***HFR9:15amINR9:01amIONEERRhyolite Ridge Project Update***HMC7:30amVIC8:59amVIC MINESCoogee Main Trend New Results Extend Gold Mineralisation***HMX8:27amOSL8:56amONCOSILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HZR8:17amDUB8:52amDUBBERTrading halt***IDA9:31amECS8:51amECSBOTANICECS secures $4.5m supply agreement into Europe***IMA8:17amIME8:50amIMEXHSInvestor Presentation - RIMAB SAS***IME8:50amCAN8:50amCANN GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IME8:45amASN8:50amANSON RESAnson Paradox Well Re-entry Program Application Progresses***IND8:17amCAN8:49amCANN GROUPInvestor presentation regarding capital raising***INR9:01amCAN8:48amCANN GROUPCapital raising announcement***JCS9:30amVR18:47amVECTIONTECVection AEC & Real Estate Enterprise Division - Sales Update***KRR9:34amIME8:45amIMEXHSAcquisition of radiology service provider RIMAB SAS***KRR9:30amWTL8:41amWT FIN GRPInvestor Webinar Presentation***LYC8:18amODM8:41amODINKoonenberry Copper Maiden Drill Programme***M2R8:16amBKY8:40amBERKELEYPermitting Update***M2R8:16amMLX8:38amMETALS XRenison tailings retreatment project DFS to be updated***MAN8:18amCRR8:38amCRITICALQuarterly Activities Report***MAU8:19amPSA8:37amPETSECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MAU8:19amCRR8:34amCRITICALQuarterly Cashflow Report***MCR8:33amABR8:34amAMERPACBOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***MCR8:31amTRY8:34amTROY RESMaiden Smarts Underground Ore Reserve***MKL9:25amA3D8:33amAURORALABSCompletion of Third Milestone***MLX8:38amMCR8:33amMINCORQuarterly Cashflow Report***MMI9:04amMCR8:31amMINCORQuarterly Activities Report***MSL8:20amFIN8:30amFINRESOURCNOSSP Scoping Study Update - Consultants Appointed***NMR8:24amRVS8:27amREVASUMQ2 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***NMR8:24amHMX8:27amHAMMERCopper-Gold Intersected at Nepture and Kings-Charlotte***NUH9:26amRVS8:26amREVASUMQ2 2021 Appendix 4C***NVA9:27amACU8:26amACUMENTISQuarterly Activity Report***ODM8:41amACU8:26amACUMENTISQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OSL8:56amNMR8:24amNATIVE MINQuarterly Activity Report June 2021***PAB9:28amNMR8:24amNATIVE MINQuarterly Cashflow Report June 2021***PCI9:21amAGY8:24amARGOSYRincon Clean Lithium Technology Update***PEX9:37amRXL8:23amROX RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - June 2021***PNM9:37amCMW8:23amCROMWELLCromwell Appoints Jonathan Callaghan As New CEO***PRM9:29amRXL8:22amROX RESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***PRX9:16amAHQ8:22amALLEGIANCEReplaces Pratt Off-Take with Higher Quality Alabama Coals***PSA8:37amGPT8:22amGPTGPT withdraws 2021 FFO and distribution guidance***PTB9:20amDTR8:22amDATELINEQuarterly Activities Report***PTG9:29amTYR8:21amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 71 - Week Ended 23 July 2021***RCW9:17amDTR8:21amDATELINEAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow Report***RVS8:27amSVY8:20amSTAVELYMINThick Zones of Strong Cayley Lode Mineralisation Intersected***RVS8:26amVXR8:20amVENTUREXBoard Changes***RXL8:23amAS28:20amASKARI METFinal Drill Design at Burracoppin Gold Project***RXL8:22amMSL8:20amMSL SOLTNSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RXM9:05amDEV8:20amDEVEXRESOUNew results significantly upgrade Junee Copper-Gold Project***SCI9:21amCZN8:19amCORAZONMiriam Nickel Project Acquisition***SCT9:19amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESQuarterly Activities Report***SI69:05amBC88:19amBLACK CATBase Metals Targets Identified at Kal East***SIS9:14amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SPA9:23amENR8:19amENCOUNTERTwo Diamond Drill Rigs Operating in the Paterson Province***SVY8:20amCCX8:19amCITYCHICNavabi Acquisition and Trading Update***SW18:15amMAU8:19amMAGNET RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SWK8:18amMAU8:19amMAGNET RESQuarterly Activities Report***TAS9:40amTSC8:19amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***TAS9:18amTSC8:18amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***TG19:30amBKT8:18amBLACKROCKQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow***TGM9:10amCCZ8:18amCASTILLOCOUp to 9% Copper in Big One Deposit Assays***TKL8:17amBMG8:18amBMGMAJOR DRILLING CAMPAIGN COMMENCES AT ABERCROMBY GOLD PROJECT***TMG9:02amESS8:18amESSENMETALBalagundi Farm-in Stage 1 completion***TNG9:07amLYC8:18amLYNASQuarterly Activities Report***TNY9:06amSWK8:18amSWICKMINSwick Group delivers $8m PBT & announces increased dividend***TRY8:34amMAN8:18amMANDRK RESFurther Massive Sulphides Intersected at Newleyine***TSC8:19amIMA8:17amIMAGE RESKING GOLD PROSPECT DELIVERS HIGH GRADE INTERSECTION***TSC8:18amCYL8:17amCAT METALSFurther high-grade gold zones at Tandarra Gold Project***TTM9:11am4DX8:17am4DMEDICALQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q4 FY2021***TYR8:21amIND8:17amINDUSTRIALAcquisition of Stockyard Silica Sand Project***VIC8:59amTKL8:17amTRAKA RESQuarterly Activities Report , App5B Cash Flow and Tenements***VMC9:26amHZR8:17amHAZERGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly***VR18:47amM2R8:16amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities Report***VXR8:20amCWX8:16amCARAWINEVisible Gold in First Drill Core from Hercules***WNX9:38amM2R8:16amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow Report***WSR8:19amSW18:15amSWIFTMEDIAJune 21 Quarter Activities Report - Updated***WSR8:19amHMC7:30amHOME COHealthCo Healthcare and Wellness REIT IPO Presentation***WTL8:41am


----------



## barney (27 July 2021)

*10.13am Tuesday 27th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSMN10:13amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***3DA8:41amCE110:10amCALIMAJune 2021 Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Report***88E9:45amBOA10:10amBOA - Jun21 - Appendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow Report***8IH8:18amSFM10:10amSANTAFEMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***8VI8:18amBOA10:08amBOA - Jun21 Quarterly Activities Report***A4N9:26amZAG10:04amZULEIKACONTINUOUS HIGH GRADE RESULTS AT PARADIGM EAST***A4N9:24amHZN10:03amHOR OILQuarterly Activities Report***A8G9:12amBLG10:00amBLUGLASSAppendix 4C - Qtr Ended 30 June 2021***AAJ8:24amGSM9:56amGOLDENSTATCuddingwarra and Big Bell South Joint Venture***AAJ8:24amPAM9:55amPA METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AAU8:28amCRS9:54amCAPRICECAPRICE EXPANDS MURCHISON PRESENCE WITH ACQUISITION***AGH8:46amJAT9:54amJATCORPTrading Halt***AGH8:25amVRC9:52amVOLTReinstatement to Official Quotation***AGR8:58amVRC9:52amVOLTCompletion of the ZG Group Transaction***AGR8:57amRXM9:50amREXMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AIM8:22amLV19:49amLIVEVLIMLV1 June 2021 Quarterly Business Review & Appendix 4C***AKN8:50amSPL9:49amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE SPL7013 virucidal against SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant***AKN8:33amMLM9:49amMETALLICAQuarterly Reports for period ending 30 June 2021***ALC8:32amECT9:48amENVIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C (Replacement)***AMH9:08amANX9:48amANAXMETALSExtensive Platinum, Nickel-Cobalt and Gold Anomalies Defined***AMI8:23amXST9:47amXSTATEXST Raises $1m to ramp up Californian & Canadian Production***AMI8:22amDTS9:46amDRAGONTAILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AND8:21amFIJ9:46amFIJI KAVAChemist Warehouse and Fiji Kava Form Strategic Partnership***AND8:21amSCN9:46amSCORPIONSuspension from Official Quotation***ANX9:48am88E9:45am88 ENERGYQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow***AQX9:19amAUA9:45amAUDEARAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AR39:39amKWR9:44amKINGWESTFurther high grades extend Menzies mineralisation***AR98:25amSRZ9:42amSTELLARFourth Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Reports***ARD9:24amSES9:40amSECOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ARL8:17amGBE9:40amGLOBE METUpdate on Grant of Mining Licence for KNP***ARR8:31amTHR9:40amTHORMININGQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Report - June 2021***ARX8:23amINR9:40amIONEERJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***AS19:33amSKY9:39amSKYMETALSQuarterly Activities Report***AS19:30amAR39:39amAUSTRAREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AUA9:45amINR9:37amIONEERJune 2021 Quarterly Activities report***AUZ9:13amPLS9:36amPILBARAMINTrading Halt***AVE8:39amSKY9:36amSKYMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report***AX89:28amGWR9:35amGWR GROUPHaulage Record Set & Stage 2 Pit Ore Crushing Commenced***BLG10:00amAS19:33amANGELQ2 FY21 Quarterly Update Presentation***BML8:16amSVL9:33amSILVERMINEInfill and Extensional Drilling Results from Bowdens Silver***BOA10:10amMYD9:30amMYDEALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BOA10:08amSOM9:30amSOMNOMEDAppendix 4C - quarterly***BPM9:21amAS19:30amANGELQuarterly Activities Update & Appendix 4C***BSL8:30amSOM9:30amSOMNOMEDQuarterly activities - Strong Q4 provides momentum into FY22***BSX9:17amVIC9:29amVIC MINESTrading Halt***CBE8:33amOKU9:29amOKLO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report***CCZ8:13amAX89:28amACCELERATEAccelerate Actions Manganese Strategy and Begins Exploration***CCZ8:13amHYG9:27amHGGCFProduct Disclosure Statement***CE110:10amA4N9:26amALPHA HPAQuarterly Cashflow Report***CIO8:20amFLN9:25amFREELANCER1H21 Results Commentary***COE9:07amA4N9:24amALPHA HPAQuarterly Activities Report***COG8:13amARD9:24amARGENT MINSIGNIFICANT NEW DRILL RESULTS PINE RIDGE HISTORICAL GOLDMINE***CRS9:54amQXR9:22amQXRESOURCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CYQ9:08amRML9:22amRESOLMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 June 2021***CYQ9:07amVPR9:22amVOLT POWEREcoQuip Secures 5-Year MSLT Master Hire Agreement***DDT9:14amFLN9:22amFREELANCER1H21 Results Presentation***DTS9:46amRIM9:22amRIMFIREValley Results Support Potential for Nearby Porphyry System***DUB8:37amBPM9:21amBPM MINTrading Halt***DXB8:25amFLN9:19amFREELANCER2021 Interim Financial Report & Appendix 4D***ECT9:48amAQX9:19amALICEQUEENMULTIPLE GOLD TARGETS IDENTIFIED AT KAIWALAGAL***EGR9:07amBSX9:17amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Nickel Day - July 2021***EL88:13amHTG9:16amHARVESTTGJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***ELS9:16amELS9:16amELSIGHTActivity Report and Appendix 4C***EX18:22amLIO9:16amLION ENEQuarterly Activities Report***FCT9:09amLIO9:15amLION ENEQuarterly Cashflow Report***FCT8:59amDDT9:14amDATADOTQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***FEL8:35amAUZ9:13amAUST MINESTrading Halt***FGL8:55amA8G9:12amAUGOLDLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FIJ9:46amNOX9:10amNOXOPHARMJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***FLN9:25amFCT9:09amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Q4 FY21 Investor Update***FLN9:22amHRZ9:09amHORIZONHigh Grade Drill Results From Kalpini Gold Project***FLN9:19amAMH9:08amAMCILPreliminary Final Results***FNT8:59amCYQ9:08amCYCLIQQuarterly Activities Report***GBE9:40amMNS9:08amMAGNISTrading Halt***GSM9:56amEGR9:07amECOGRAFRecycled Lithium-Ion Battery Anode Material Achieves 99.98%C***GWR9:35amCYQ9:07amCYCLIQAppendix 4C***HAS8:24amCOE9:07amCOOPERFinalisation of debt facility adjustments***HRZ9:09amWRM9:04amWHITEROCKExploration Update - Red Mountain Project, Alaska***HTG9:16amMDC9:03amMEDLABUS Patent Office issues Notice of Allowance for NRGBiotic***HYG9:27amLCK9:01amLEIGHCREEKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***HZN10:03amFCT8:59amFIRSTWAVEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***IGO8:14amFNT8:59amFRONTIERSaki Fieldwork Completed***IHL8:23amAGR8:58amAGUIA RESQuarterly Activities Report***IKE7:30amAGR8:57amAGUIA RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IMU8:44amPTX8:55amPRESCIENTPTX-100 trial advances following successful Phase 1b***INR9:40amFGL8:55amFRUGLGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***INR9:37amNWH8:51amNRWHOLDLTDContract Awards***IPD8:22amAKN8:50amAUKINGQuarterly Activities Report***JAT9:54amAGH8:46amALTHEAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JHC8:36amWAK8:45amWAKAOLINWAK Quarterly Update and Appendix 5B***KFW8:20amIMU8:44amIMUGENETrading Halt***KLL8:25amSSM8:42amSRVSTREAMRetail Offer Booklet***KWR9:44amMLX8:42amMETALS XQuarterly Activities Report***LCK9:01am3DA8:41amAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***LCL8:18amOSH8:40amOIL SEARCHSecond Quarter Report for period ended 30 June 2021***LIO9:16amAVE8:39amAVECHOJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***LIO9:15amVMT8:37amVMOTOMarket Update***LM88:14amDUB8:37amDUBBERSuccessful $110M Institutional Placement***LV19:49amMTR8:36amMETALTIGERCBE: Investment in Metal Tiger plc***MDC9:03amJHC8:36amJAPARARecommended Acquisition of Japara by Calvary***MHK8:18amFEL8:35amFE LIMITEDJWD Update - Offtake Contract Executed***MLM9:49amCBE8:33amCOBREInvestment in Metal Tiger plc***MLX8:42amAKN8:33amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow Report***MNS9:08amTPW8:32amTEMPLE WEBFull Year 2021 Results Investor Presentation***MTR8:36amALC8:32amALCIDIONQ4 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MXC8:22amARR8:31amARAREEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MYD9:30amBSL8:30amBLUESCOPEPreliminary unaudited FY21 underlying EBIT of approx $1.72Bn***MZZ8:12amTPW8:29amTEMPLE WEBFull Year Results to 30 June 2021***MZZ8:12amAAU8:28amANTILLESAntilles Signs Letter of Intent For Copper/Gold Prospects***NC68:17amRMY8:26amRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4C***NOX9:10amDXB8:25amDIMERIXQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report***NWH8:51amAGH8:25amALTHEAInvestor Presentation***OKU9:29amKLL8:25amKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***OSH8:40amAR98:25amARCHTISQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***OZL8:20amSTA8:24amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***PAM9:55amAAJ8:24amARUMA RESQuarterly Activities Report***PLS9:36amAAJ8:24amARUMA RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PTX8:55amHAS8:24amHASTTECHYangibana Ore Reserve Tonnes Up 37% NdPr Tonnes up 18%***QXR9:22amSOR8:24amSTRAT ELESOR Enhances Agriculture Automation Technology***RIM9:22amIHL8:23amINHEALTHIHL commences IHL-675A trial and patent application***RML9:22amTYX8:23amTYRANNAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RMX8:22amWAF8:23amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Activities Report***RMY8:26amAMI8:23amAURELIAInvestor Presentation - June 2021 Quarter Update & Outlook***RXM9:50amWAF8:23amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Cashflow Report***SCN9:46amARX8:23amAROA BIOTrading Halt***SES9:40amIPD8:22amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report***SFM10:10amMXC8:22amMGC PHARMAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SHP8:17amAMI8:22amAURELIAQuarterly Activities Report***SKY9:39amRMX8:22amREDMOUNTPotential for Nickel Sulphide Mineralisation at Cow Creek***SKY9:36amEX18:22amEXOPHARMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***SMN10:13amAIM8:22amAI MEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SOM9:30amVHT8:21amVOLPARAAppendix 4C Q1FY22 Quarterly Cash Flow Report***SOM9:30amAND8:21amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Activities Report/FY21 Preliminary Results***SOR8:24amAND8:21amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Cashflow Report***SPL9:49amOZL8:20amOZMINEROZ Minerals 2021 Second Quarter Report***SRZ9:42amKFW8:20amKFWDisclosure Document***SSM8:42amCIO8:20amCONNECTIOCompletion of Placement and Debt Restructure***STA8:24amMHK8:18amMETALHAWKQuarterly Report 30 June 2021***SVL9:33am8VI8:18am8VIHOLD8VI AGM 2021 Presentation***THR9:40amLCL8:18amLOS CERROSQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report***TIN8:17am8IH8:18am8I HOLD8IH AGM 2021 Presentation***TIN8:15amSHP8:17amSOUTH HARZQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***TPW8:32amARL8:17amARDEARESJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***TPW8:29amNC68:17amNANOLLOSEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***TYX8:23amTIN8:17amTNT MINESReids Ridge GAIP Survey Identifies 5 High Priority Targets***VHT8:21amBML8:16amBOABMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***VIC9:29amTIN8:15amTNT MINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VMT8:37amLM88:14amLUNNONMETDrilling Gets Underway at Kambalda Nickel Project***VPR9:22amVUL8:14amVULCAN EKuniko IPO Closes Heavily Oversubscribed***VRC9:52amIGO8:14amIGOLIMITEDIGO to acquire Silver Knight deposit from Creasy Group***VRC9:52amCCZ8:13amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***VUL8:14amCCZ8:13amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***WAF8:23amCOG8:13amCONOPERGRPQ4 FY21 Unaudited Trading Results***WAF8:23amEL88:13amELEVATEURAAirborne EM Identifies Extensive Palaeochannels***WAK8:45amMZZ8:12amMATADORQuarterly Cashflow Report / Appendix 5B***WRM9:04amMZZ8:12amMATADORQuarterly Activities Report***XST9:47amIKE7:30amIKE GPSikeGPS Q1 FY22 performance update***ZAG10:04am


----------



## barney (27 July 2021)

*10.13am - 7.23pm Tuesday 27th*  (Plenty of Anns today so a late update)



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNWF7:23pmNEWFIELDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 2021***29M5:13pmRND7:14pmRAND MINEKJV Exploration Report June 2021 Quarter***ADN12:01pmTLT7:04pmTILTRENEWSuspension from official quotation***AQD12:35pmBTR7:01pmBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Activities Report***ARN11:50amBTR6:59pmBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Cashflow Report***ASH3:05pmPGG6:51pmPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGG***AUN3:44pmTBR6:04pmTRIBUNEEKJV Exploration Report June 2021 Quarter***AUN3:42pmBYH5:52pmBRYAH RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AXE10:36amBYH5:46pmBRYAH RESQuarter Activities Report***AXE10:33amDLC5:15pmDELECTAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BSR1:21pm29M5:13pm29METALSCapricorn Copper Tailings Approval Received***BTR7:01pmCGA5:11pmCONTANGOAMAmendment to Quarterly Activity Report***BTR6:59pmNYR4:34pmNYRADANyrada Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***BYH5:52pmSMR4:29pmSTANMOREJune 2021 Quarterly Report***BYH5:46pmMML4:25pmMEDUSAJune 2021 Quarterly Report***CBL11:55amSMR4:17pmSTANMOREIsaac Downs Mining Lease Approval***CGA5:11pmTPO4:09pmTIAN POHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CHM2:51pmNUC4:09pmNUCHEVQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***CRM2:04pmENA4:07pmENSURANCEQuarterly Activities Report***DLC5:15pmENA4:07pmENSURANCEQuarterly Cash Flow Report (Appendix 4C)***DMC11:25amVUK4:04pmV MONEY UKThird Quarter 2021 Trading Update***DXN2:19pmKP23:58pmKOREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***DXS1:17pmFAU3:51pmFIRST AUNew Tenements Granted - Mabel Creek SA***DYL1:56pmAUN3:44pmAURUMINQuarterly Activities Report***ENA4:07pmSYT3:44pmSYNTONICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ENA4:07pmAUN3:42pmAURUMINQuarterly Cashflow Report***FAU3:51pmVKA3:16pmVIKINGMINEQuarterly Report for the period ended 30 June 2021***FFC2:45pmASH3:05pmASHLEYSERVFully Franked Final Dividend 2.4 cents***FTZ10:40amCHM2:51pmCHIMERICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HGM11:48amFFC2:45pmFARMAFORCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JRV12:54pmDXN2:19pmDXNLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JRV12:53pmOXX2:13pmOCTANEXQuarterly Cashflow Report***KFM11:41amCRM2:04pmCARBONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KP23:58pmDYL1:56pmD YELLOWTUMAS MLA 237 REGISTERED WITH MME***MAY1:44pmMAY1:44pmMELBANAQuarterly Activities Summary & 5B to 30 June 2021***MML4:25pmSO41:40pmSALT LAKETrading Halt***MOT11:28amPOS1:28pmPOSEIDONLatest Drilling and Assay Results add to Golden Swan***MRZ12:36pmBSR1:21pmBASSARIMAKABINGUI GOLD PROJECT UPDATE***MRZ12:36pmWBE1:19pmWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MXT11:26amDXS1:17pmDEXUSResults of meetings relating to APN Property Group***NUC4:09pmSRN1:13pmSUREFIREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NWF7:23pmOXX1:02pmOCTANEXQuarter Activities Report***NYR4:34pmJRV12:54pmJERVOISJervois Investor Presentation July 2021***OXX2:13pmJRV12:53pmJERVOISJervois to acquire Freeport Cobalt for US$160 million***OXX1:02pmSO412:52pmSALT LAKEPause in trading***PGG6:51pmVRC12:45pmVOLTCleansing Prospectus***POS1:28pmMRZ12:36pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***POS11:41amMRZ12:36pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities Report***PTR11:53amAQD12:35pmAUSQUESTHEM Targets Identified at Morrisey***PUR11:11amADN12:01pmANDROMEDAOversubscribed Share Purchase Plan raises $15 million***RND7:14pmYRL11:58amYANDALJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***SMN10:13amCBL11:55amCTRLBIONICMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SMR4:29pmPTR11:53amPETRATHERMMabel Creek Project - Results of Drilling***SMR4:17pmARN11:50amALDOROQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow***SO41:40pmHGM11:48amHIGHGRADEQuarterly activities and cashflow report***SO412:52pmPOS11:41amPOSEIDONScoping Study Completed for Black Swan Processing Options***SRN1:13pmKFM11:41amKINGFISHERStrong Conductors Identified from Gascoyne EM Survey***SYT3:44pmMOT11:28amMCP INCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT***TBR6:04pmMXT11:26amMCP MASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT***TLT7:04pmDMC11:25amDESGNMLKCOQ4 Business Update and Appendix 4C***TPO4:09pmPUR11:11amPURSUITMINPhils Hill Drilling Update***VKA3:16pmFTZ10:40amFERTOZLaunch of 3 New Products***VRC12:45pmAXE10:36amARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow Report***VUK4:04pmAXE10:33amARCHER MATQuarterly Activities Report***WBE1:19pmSMN10:13amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***YRL11:58am


----------



## barney (28 July 2021)

*10.04 am. Wednesday 28th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeSKF10:04amSKYFIISkyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C***360​8:31amBD110:02amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Collaborator Uni of QLD Announces Ovarian Cancer Data***360​8:30amRLC10:01amREEDYLCJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow report***1ST8:58amDEX10:00amDUKEEXPLORQuorn and Absolon drilling results confirm resource potentia***1ST8:54amLCD9:59amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report***3DA9:28amLCD9:58amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Activities Report***A3D9:25amDAF9:57amDIS AFRICAQuarterly Activities / Cashflow Report***ACR8:45amAHQ9:56amALLEGIANCETrading Halt***ADO9:01amRNU9:55amRENASCORGraphite Concentrates at 97.5% TC from Large Scale Pilot***ADV8:20amTSO9:55amTESORO RESMaiden Mineral Resource Estimate sets foundation at El Zorro***AFW9:10amFEL9:55amFE LIMITEDFEL Increases JWD Interest to 60% by Exercising Option***AHQ9:56amIND9:55amINDUSTRIALStockyard Project - Supplemental Disclosure***AJQ8:54amIND9:54amINDUSTRIALResponse to ASX Aware Query***AKP8:24amTEM9:53amTEMPESTAdditional Iron Targets At the Euro Project***ALQ9:10amCMM9:53amCAPMETALSAcquisition of Mt Gibson Gold Project***ALQ9:06amEM19:52amEMERGEGAMEM1 Cloudzen JV to accelerate cloud gaming commercialisation***ALQ9:05amNME9:51amNEX METALSCosmopolitan Gold Mine Drilling Results***APE9:32amRFX9:50amREDFLOWRedflow raises $9.7 million from Entitlement Offer***APH8:57amPEX9:49amPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***APH8:55amBCB9:48amBOWENCOALProduction Targets for Broadmeadow East and Isaac River***AS28:23amMEG9:47amMEGADOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***ASM9:00amTRN9:46amTORRENSEmmie Bluff Deeps IOCG Drilling Assay Results***ASN8:35amHPP9:44amHEALTHPPGLBusiness Update - PAC Partners and Agfood Conference***ASQ8:20amCOD9:44amCODAMINLTDAssays Validate IOCG Mineralisation at Emmie Bluff Deeps***ATX8:24amWSI9:44amWESTSTARINReinstatement to Official Quotation***AUZ9:12amWSI9:44amWESTSTARINSIMPEC Awarded $145M Contract for Iron Bridge Project***AVL9:40amRPM9:42amRPMAUTOGRPRPM Automotive Group Delivers Another Record Quarter***AZY8:25amNIC9:40amNICKLMINESQuarterly Activities Report***BCB9:48amHPP9:40amHEALTHPPGLUpdate on Kapua Orchard Strategic Review***BD110:02amAVL9:40amAUSTVANADVanadium Water Leach Meets Target - World Leading Extraction***BDG9:06amKAI9:39amKAIROSPilbara Exploration Update***BGD8:26amBRU9:38amBURUENERGYCurrajong 1 Exploration Well - Operations Update***BGD8:24amLVT9:38amLIVETILESFY21 Q4 Results Investor Presentation***BLZ9:20amCAD9:36amCAENEUSRoberts Hill Key Milestone and Capital Raising***BRU9:38amTAS9:36amTASMAN RESOptiBlend - US Market Experiencing a Significant Upswing***BYH8:33amVMS9:35amVENTUREMINHighly prospective 20km Ni-Cu-PGE targets secured at Kulin***CAD9:36amCNJ9:35amCONICO LTDTrading Halt***CAZ9:16amLVT9:34amLIVETILESFY21 Q4 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CAZ9:15amHCT9:33amHOLISTAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CCR8:54amGGG9:32amGREENLANDQuarterly Cashflow Report***CHM8:21amAPE9:32amEAGERSTrading Update - 6 months ended 30 June 2021***CHN8:29amTGM9:31amTHETASuspension from Official Quotation***CHR8:31amEDE9:31amEDEN INNOVOptiBlend - US Market Experiencing a Significant Upswing***CLA8:32amGGG9:30amGREENLANDQuarterly Activities Report***CLH9:28amUUV9:29amUUV AQUAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CLH9:27amOCC9:29amORTHOCELLAppendix 4C - Quarterly***CLZ8:23am3DA9:28amAMAEROINTClarification of Start Date of Proposed 3D Printing Centre***CMM9:53amCLH9:28amCOLL HOUSEFourth Quarter Activity Report***CNJ9:35amCLH9:27amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***COD9:44amVN89:27amVONEXLTDJune Quarterly Update & Appendix 4C***CPN8:19amEMD9:26amEMYRIALAppendix 4C - Quarterly***CRW8:40amHFR9:26amHIGHFIELDCEO Appointed as Managing Director***CRW8:39amFDV9:26amFRONT D VQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***CVN8:21amA3D9:25amAURORALABSBAE Systems Print Testing to Commence***CVV8:22amGL19:24amGLOBALLITHAssays Confirm Lithium Mineralisation Extends Over 6km***CYP9:07amODY9:23amODYSSEYGLShallow, High-Grade Results at Anchor & Maybelle***DAF9:57amBLZ9:20amBLAZE MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - Jun 2021***DEV8:26amCAZ9:16amCAZALY RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DEX10:00amIVR9:16amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***DOC8:22amCAZ9:15amCAZALY RESQuarterly Activities Report***ECS8:52amMBK9:15amQuarterly Cashflow Report***EDE9:31amMBK9:15amQuarterly Activities Report***EM19:52amZNC9:14amZENITH MINTrading Halt***EMD9:26amRNE9:14amRENUENERGYCompany Update***EMN8:23amSIS9:13amSIMBLEBonus Issue Prospectus***ENR8:24amAUZ9:12amAUST MINESInstitutional Placement Raises $6.5 Million***ERA8:25amSIS9:12amSIMBLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***ERA8:25amPNX9:11amPNX METALSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FDV9:26amAFW9:10amAPPLYFLOWResults of Entitlement Offer***FEL9:55amALQ9:10amALSALS acquires stake in European Pharmaceutical business***FZO8:26amSHN9:10amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GCY8:25amHXL9:09amHEXIMAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***GGG9:32amPNX9:09amPNX METALSQuarterly Activities Report***GGG9:30amSHN9:08amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***GL19:24amCYP9:07amCYNATA THRQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***GOR8:23amBDG9:06amBLK DRAGONSalave Environmental Impact Assessment Submitted***GTE8:20amALQ9:06amALSManaging Director and CEO 2021 AGM Address***GTG8:25amALQ9:05amALSChairman's 2021 AGM Address***HCT9:33amSKI9:05amSPARK INFRSKI receives revised conditional and non-binding proposal***HFR9:26amILA9:05amISLAND PHAQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***HLX8:21amADO9:01amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Signs UK Distribution Agreement for EuGeni***HLX8:21amWOA9:00amWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***HPP9:44amASM9:00amAUSSTRATMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HPP9:40am1ST8:58am1ST GROUPQuarterly Update***HXL9:09amMAY8:58amMELBANATrading Halt***IGO8:45amAPH8:57amAPHEMPInvestor Presentation***IGO8:41amIP18:56amINPAYTECHContract with Precision Administration Services***ILA9:05amAPH8:55amAPHEMPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***IND9:55amTMZ8:55amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Activities Report***IND9:54am1ST8:54am1ST GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly***IP18:56amCCR8:54amCREDIT CLRCredit Clear appoints new CEO to lead growth strategy***IVR9:16amAJQ8:54amARMOURCompletion of Northern Territory Airborne Survey***IVZ8:19amTMZ8:53amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report***JNO8:28amECS8:52amECSBOTANICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JRL8:34amRAS8:51amRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report***KAI9:39amSBW8:50amSHEKELSBW record revenue of US$10.5 million (unaudited) in 1H FY21***KSC8:48amPYC8:49amPYC THERAPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LBT8:43amRAS8:48amRAGUSAQuarterly Cashflow Report***LCD9:59amKSC8:48amK & S CORPKSC Earnings Guidance for FY21***LCD9:58amIGO8:45amIGOLIMITEDJune 2021 Quarter Presentation***LCY8:20amWGR8:45amWESTERNGRLWGR Welcomes Strategic Major Shareholder***LGP8:35amACR8:45amACRUXAcrux receives third FDA ANDA approval***LPD8:23amLBT8:43amLABTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LVT9:38amIGO8:41amIGOLIMITEDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***LVT9:34amCRW8:40amCASHREWARDQ4FY21 Quarterly Activities Report***MAD8:26amCRW8:39amCASHREWARDQ4FY21 Appendix 4C***MAY8:58amSMX8:37amS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MBK9:15amSHV8:36amSELECTSelect Harvests Limited Crop and Market Update***MBK9:15amLGP8:35amLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***MCT8:21amASN8:35amANSON RESAnson Applies to Drill Two Production Wells***MEG9:47amJRL8:34amJINDALEEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***MGX8:23amNML8:33amQuarterly Activities Report***MOH8:23amVXR8:33amVENTUREXQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow***MRR8:29amSIS8:33amSIMBLEInvestor Presentation***MTH8:20amSIS8:33amSIMBLECompletion of Capital Raise $1.63M***MX18:31amBYH8:33amBRYAH RESBryah completes Placement & secures $3.0M Funding Facility***NIC9:40amCLA8:32amCELRESFurther High-Grade Copper-Gold Results From MCB Project***NME9:51amNTO8:32amNITRO SOFTNitro Q2 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***NML8:33am360​8:31amLIFE360Jiobit acquisition***NML8:27amMX18:31amMICRO-XMX1 - Quarterly Cash Flows and Activities Statement***NNG8:19amCHR8:31amCHARGERCharger Unveils New Lithium Target at Lake Johnston***NTD8:22amOPY8:30amOPENPAYQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***NTO8:32am360​8:30amLIFE360Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OBM8:26amMRR8:29amMINREXRESSofala Gold Resources increased to 352,000 oz Au***OCC9:29amCHN8:29amCHALICEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***ODY9:23amVXR8:29amVENTUREXQuarterly Activities Report***OPY8:30amJNO8:28amJUNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PAA8:26amNML8:27amQuarterly Cashflow Report***PAN8:25amRHY8:27amRHYTHM BIOTrading Halt***PEX9:49amSLX8:27amSILEXInvestor Presentation***PNN8:24amMAD8:26amMADERGROUPQuarterly Operational Update - Q4 FY2021***PNX9:11amBGD8:26amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***PNX9:09amDEV8:26amDEVEXRESOUQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - June 2021***PYC8:49amFZO8:26amFAMILYZONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RAS8:51amOBM8:26amORABANDAJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***RAS8:48amPAA8:26amPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***RFX9:50amRZI8:25amRAIZINVESTQuarterly Activities Report - RZI achieves record results***RHY8:27amSBM8:25amST.BARBARAQuarterly Report Q4 June FY21***RIC8:23amERA8:25amERAJune 2021 Half Year Results***RIC8:23amGTG8:25amGENE TECHGenetic Technologies Investor Presentation and Webinar***RLC10:01amERA8:25amERAHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***RNE9:14amAZY8:25amANTIPA MINQuarterly Activity and Cashflow - 30 June 2021***RNU9:55amPAN8:25amPANORAMICQuarterly Activities Report***RPM9:42amGCY8:25amGASCOYNESly Fox Delivers High Grade Results at Depth***RZI8:25amATX8:24amAMPLIAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports and Presentation***SBM8:25amTPD8:24amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV PSA Awarded***SBW8:50amBGD8:24amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report***SCL8:22amPNN8:24amPEPINNINISample Results Eyre Peninsula Kaolin Project***SCL8:22amAKP8:24amAUDIOPIXELMarket Update - Progress Report***SHN9:10amENR8:24amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SHN9:08amVR18:24amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales Update and First Healthcare & Pharma Sales***SHV8:36amRIC8:23amRIDLEYAgfood Conference Presentation***SIS9:13amMGX8:23amMT GIBSONQuarterly Activities Report***SIS9:12amLPD8:23amLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SIS8:33amRIC8:23amRIDLEYMarket Update- Agfood Conference Presentation***SIS8:33amCLZ8:23amCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***SKF10:04amMOH8:23amMOHO RESAircore Drilling Underway at Tyrells & Hodges Prospects***SKI9:05amEMN8:23amEUROMNGNSEEuro Manganese Receives 2nd Tranche of EIT InnoEnergy Invest***SLX8:27amAS28:23amASKARI METRC Drilling Program Underway at Burracoppin Gold Project***SMX8:37amGOR8:23amGOLDROADQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - June 2021***TAS9:36amNTD8:22amTYRENWHEELGuidance Update for the Financial Year ended 30 June 2021***TEM9:53amSCL8:22amSCHROLE GPQuarterly Activities Report***TGM9:31amDOC8:22amDOCTORCAREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TIN8:19amSCL8:22amSCHROLE GPQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TMZ8:55amCVV8:22amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***TMZ8:53amTNY8:22amTINYBEANSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TNY8:22amCHM8:21amCHIMERICChimeric licenses novel solid tumor CAR T therapy from Penn***TPD8:24amMCT8:21amMETALICITYCosmopolitan Gold Mine Drilling Results***TRN9:46amHLX8:21amHELIXQuarterly Activities Report***TSO9:55amHLX8:21amHELIXQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***UUV9:29amCVN8:21amCARNARVONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***VMS9:35amMTH8:20amMITHRILQuarterly activities and cashflow report***VN89:27amLCY8:20amLEGACYIRONMt Celia gold resource increases to 309,000 ounces***VR18:24amASQ8:20amAUSSILICAQJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***VXR8:33amGTE8:20amGREAT WESTLarge, Strong EM Anomaly Enhances Prospectivity of Thunder***VXR8:29amADV8:20amARDIDENLithium JV Terms Improved to A$9.2M Value to Ardiden***WGR8:45amTIN8:19amTNT MINESNew Gold Lode at Eureka 4m @ 32.08g/t gold***WOA9:00amCPN8:19amCASPINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WSI9:44amNNG8:19amNEXION GRONNG Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C June 2021***WSI9:44amIVZ8:19amINVICTUSQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow***ZMI8:18amZMI8:18amZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ZNC9:14am


----------



## barney (29 July 2021)

*10.04 am Thursday 29th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeTAR10:04amTARUGAMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***1AG9:14amGIB10:03amGIBBRIVERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***3DP8:17amPBH10:03amPOINTSBETInvestor Presentation***3DP8:16amCAU10:02amCRONOSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***5GG8:17amADD10:01amADAVALEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 5B***AAR8:21amPBH10:00amPOINTSBETPBH Announces A$400m Capital Raising***AAU9:45amXAM9:59amXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 30 June 2021***ABV8:59amDGO9:59amDRUMMONDQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B***ADD10:01amFCL9:58amFINEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ADS9:39amSRJ9:58amSRJTECHNOSRJ wins major hot bolting campaign with MODEC***ADV8:14amAU19:57amTHE AGENCYTransactional volume up 57.7% FY21 EBITDA to exceed $4M***ADV8:14amVRX9:56amVRXSILICAPause in Trading***AER8:28amPRM9:55amPROMINENCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AGE9:01amAHI9:52amADVANCEDHITinjoy WinScan Launch and Preregistration Update***AGN8:10amMNS9:51amMAGNISSuspension from Official Quotation***AHI9:52amKIS9:50amKING ISLNDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports June 2021***AIS9:13amTNR9:49amTORIANTrading Halt***AL89:38amHAS9:48amHASTTECHQuarterly Activities Report***AM78:18amHYM9:47amHYPERIONJune 2021 Quarterly Report***ANP9:28amFOD9:46amFOOD REVQuarterly Activities Report***ANX8:18amHAS9:46amHASTTECHQuarterly Cash Flow Report***AOA9:45amCNB9:46amCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AOP8:13amCBE9:46amCOBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AOU8:55amAAU9:45amANTILLESJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***API8:34amAOA9:45amAUSMONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ARE8:36amNVU9:44amNANOVEUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ARF8:27amKFE9:43amKOGIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ARN9:20amCAY9:43amCANYONTrading Halt***ART9:03amFOD9:43amFOOD REVAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ARX9:24amVIC9:42amVIC MINESSuspension from Official Quotation***ARX9:24amGBR9:41amGREATBOULDQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***AT18:26amKWR9:41amKINGWESTRC drilling confirms high-grade aircore hits at Goongarrie***AT18:26amBPM9:41amBPM MINSuspension from Official Quotation***AU19:57amFLX9:41amFELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AUR8:49amKAR9:41amKAROONJune 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B***AVR9:18amOPL9:41amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4C***AVZ8:14amSNG9:40amSIRENGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***BAS9:33amNCZ9:40amNEWCENTURNCZ Quarterly Results Presentation***BAT8:12amADS9:39amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***BBX8:16amTDO9:39am3D OILTDO June 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***BC88:50amPLS9:39amPILBARAMINSuspension from Official Quotation***BDC9:09amGBR9:39amGREATBOULDQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***BEM8:15amAL89:38amALDERANTrading Halt***BEX8:37amPBH9:38amPOINTSBETQ4 FY21 Appendix 4C and Trading Update***BGL8:46amNCZ9:37amNEWCENTURQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***BGL8:44amCM89:37amCROWDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BID9:31amVMC9:37amVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***BID9:30amELT9:36amQuarterly Cashflow Report***BLY8:51amIVO9:36amINVIGORGRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BMH9:16amCHK9:36amCOHIBADrilling Rig Secured for Horse Well***BNL8:14amELT9:36amQuarterly Activities Report***BNL8:14amGLL9:35amGAL ENERGYJune 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B***BNO8:57amHRZ9:35amHORIZONDrilling Shows Growth Potential Of Greater Boorara Area***BPM9:41amBAS9:33amBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B June 2021***BRK8:42amPBH9:33amPOINTSBETTrading Halt***BRL8:21amCL89:31amCARLYHOLDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***BRN8:38amCCR9:31amCREDIT CLRCCR Q4 FY21 Results Presentation***BSE8:14amBID9:31amBILL IDQuarterly Activities Report***BTR8:22amMCL9:30amMIGHTY CAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cashflow***CAU10:02amMCL9:30amMIGHTY CQ4 FY21 Business Highlights & Cashflow***CAY9:43amPGY9:30amPILOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CBE9:46amBID9:30amBILL IDAppendix 4C***CCR9:31amFFR9:29amFIREFLYQuarterly Cashflow Report***CCR9:19amCIA9:29amCHAMP IRONCanadian Filing-Interim Consolidated Financial Statements***CCR8:57amMFF9:29amMFFCAPITALDividend/Distribution - MFF***CEL8:59amSNG9:28amSIRENGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CHK9:36amANP9:28amANTISENSEQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C***CHK9:15amSIH9:28amSIHAYOQuarterly Activities Report***CIA9:29amMFF9:28amMFFCAPITALAppendix 4E 2021 Full Year Results & Dividend***CIA9:22amFFR9:28amFIREFLYQuarterly Activities Report***CIA9:16amSIH9:27amSIHAYOQuarterly Cashflow Report***CIA9:08amEPX9:26amEPT GLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CL89:31amLNU9:26amLINIUSTECHTrading Halt***CM89:37amNWM9:26amNORWESTMINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CNB9:46amNWM9:25amNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities Report***COY8:42amARX9:24amAROA BIOInvestor Presentation***CPT8:44amARX9:24amAROA BIOAroa Completes $47m Placement and Launches $5m SPP***CRB8:17amGRV9:22amGREENVALEAppendix 5B Quarterly Cashflow Report June 2021***CRL9:09amCIA9:22amCHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing- Management's Discussion & Analysis***CSR8:22amCY59:21amCYGNUSGOLDExploration to commence for Nickel,Copper,Gold,PGE targets***CUV9:21amNVA9:21amNOVA MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 30 June 2021***CV18:12amCUV9:21amCLINUVELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CV18:12amGRV9:21amGREENVALEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***CY59:21amDYL9:20amD YELLOWDrilling at Tumas 3 Delivers Significant Resource Upgrade***CYM8:41amARN9:20amALDOROAldoro settles Wyemandoo & Niobe Acquisition***CYM8:38amRAC9:19amRACEONCOQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***DCC8:29amCCR9:19amCREDIT CLRCCR FY21 Results Presentation***DDB8:58amIMU9:18amIMUGENEImugene completes $90 M placement and launches $5 M SPP***DEM8:56amAVR9:18amANTERISTrading Halt***DGO9:59amBMH9:16amBAUMARTAppendix 4C - June 2021***DNK8:18amVMY9:16amVIMY RESQuarterly Activities Report***DYL9:20amWZR9:16amWISR LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EGR9:08amCIA9:16amCHAMP IRONInvestor Presentation - Q1 FY2022***ELT9:36amTSI9:15amTOPSHELF30 June 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***ELT9:36amCHK9:15amCOHIBAJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***EM29:10amSAU9:14amSTHN GOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***EPM8:58am1AG9:14amALTERRAProject Manager Appointed for Carpenters Stage 2***EPX9:26amHMD9:14amHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***EVN8:36amPOS9:13amPOSEIDONTrading Halt***FCL9:58amAIS9:13amAERISRESAERIS NOW DEBT FREE***FFR9:29amVMY9:12amVIMY RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***FFR9:28amEM29:10amEAGLE MMLResource Upgrade Drilling Delivers Strong Results***FFX8:19amBDC9:09amBARDOCGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FLC8:50amPG19:09amPEARGLOBALTrading Halt***FLC8:47amCRL9:09amCOMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Jun 2021***FLC8:37amHPG9:08amHIPAGESQ4 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***FLX9:41amCIA9:08amCHAMP IRONQuarterly Activities Report - Q1 FY2022***FMG8:33amEGR9:08amECOGRAFFunding for Expansion of Battery Anode Material Facility***FOD9:46amROG9:07amRED SKYSA GOVT APPROVAL RECEIVED KILLANOOLA PRL13***FOD9:43amFRB9:06amFIREBIRDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FRB9:06amIPL9:04amINCITEC PVInvestor Market Update***GBR9:41amGSS9:04amGENETICSIGQuarterly update and Appendix 4C***GBR9:39amSNS9:04amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report June 2021***GIB10:03amNOV9:03amNOVATTIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GLL9:35amART9:03amAIRTASKERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GLN8:56amVAL9:02amVALORESQuarterly Activities Report***GLN8:53amOVT9:01amOVATOAXX: Are Medias acq of Ovato Retail Distribution not opp***GMD8:18amAGE9:01amTrading Halt***GNP8:19amVAL9:00amVALORESQuarterly Cashflow Report***GPR8:58amWHK8:59amWHITEHAWKSale of Cyber Risk Scorecards on Amazon Web Services***GRV9:22amABV8:59amADV BRAKEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GRV9:21amCEL8:59amCHAL EXPHigh Grade Mineralisation Substantially Extended at Hualilan***GSS9:04amDDB8:58amDDBLASTInvestor Presentation - July 2021***HAS9:48amPAR8:58amPARA BIOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - quarterly***HAS9:46amGPR8:58amGEO PACQuarterly Activities Report and App 5B Cashflow - June 2021***HGO8:53amZBT8:58amZEBIT2Q Performance v Prospectus Forecast***HHI8:13amEPM8:58amECLMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HHI8:13amCCR8:57amCREDIT CLRCCR Q4 FY21 Activity Report and Appendix 4C***HMD9:14amBNO8:57amBIONOMICSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***HMI8:16amGLN8:56amGALANLITHQuarterly Cashflow Report***HPG9:08amWWI8:56amWEST WITSAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***HRZ9:35amDEM8:56amDEMEM LTDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***HXL8:25amAOU8:55amAUROCH MINNEPEAN NICKEL PROJECT DRILLING UPDATE***HYD8:37amZBT8:54amZEBITAppendix 4C - Quarterly***HYM9:47amWWI8:54amWEST WITSQuarterly Activity Report***IBG8:32amMQG8:54amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 AGM Presentation***IBG8:30amHGO8:53amHILLGROVEActivity Report for Quarter Ended 30 June 2021***ICQ8:50amGLN8:53amGALANLITHQuarterly Activities Report***ICQ8:46amNPM8:53amNEWPEAKSweden Tungsten Project Update***ICQ8:46amIMR8:52amIMRICORAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report and Business Update***IMA8:13amOBM8:52amORABANDADavyhurst 2021 Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves Statement***IMR8:52amQPM8:52amQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IMU9:18amPSC8:51amPROSPECRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***IPL9:04amRVR8:51amREDRIVERRVR grows Hillgrove Resource to 1MozGold & 90kt Antimony***IRE8:37amBLY8:51amBOARTTrading Update and Appendix 4C - 30 June 2021***IRE8:31amFLC8:50amFLUENCEFluence Q2 2021 Update Presentation***IRE8:29amZBT8:50amZEBITQuarterly Activities Report***IRE8:27amICQ8:50amICAR ASIAQuarterly Activities Report***IVO9:36amMEI8:50amMETEORICQuarterly Activities Report***JDR8:23amBC88:50amBLACK CATQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***JLG8:25amMXR8:49amMAXIMUSShallow EM Conductor Identified at Hilditch West***K2F8:35amAUR8:49amAURISMINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***K2F8:35amMQG8:48amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 2021 AGM Media Release***KAR9:41amKMT8:47amKOPOREMTHorseshoe West Project Update***KED8:19amMEI8:47amMETEORICQuarterly Cashflow Report***KED8:19amFLC8:47amFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q2 2021***KFE9:43amICQ8:46amICAR ASIAAppendix 4C - Quarterly***KGD8:15amBGL8:46amBELLEVUEQuarterly Activities Report***KIS9:50amSTX8:46amSTRIKE ENEWE5 Production Test Update***KMT8:47amICQ8:46amICAR ASIAiCar and Carsome enter into Process Deed***KNO8:20amSMG8:45amSOONMININGQuarterly Activities Report***KSN8:26amSMG8:45amSOONMININGQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KSN8:24amBGL8:44amBELLEVUEQuarterly Cashflow Report***KWR9:41amRVR8:44amREDRIVERQuarterly Activities Report & 5B for 30 June 2021***KYK8:22amCPT8:44amCIPHERPTTrading halt***LIT8:18amTNT8:43amTESSERENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LNU9:26amCOY8:42amCOPPERMOLYQuarterly activites report and quarterly cash flow report***MCL9:30amBRK8:42amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Pre-Completion Operations***MCL9:30amMOB8:42amMOBILICOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MEI8:50amCYM8:41amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities Report***MEI8:47amPVS8:39amPIVOTALQ2FY21 Quarterly Activities Report***MFF9:29amBRN8:38amBRAINCHIPAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***MFF9:28amCYM8:38amCYPRIUMMETAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MHK8:15amBEX8:37amBIKE XCHGQ4 FY21 Quarterly Appendix 4C and Activity Report***MIO8:31amPVS8:37amPIVOTALQ2FY21 Appendix 4C***MKG8:20amIRE8:37amIRESSMedia Release - NBIO***MKG8:19amHYD8:37amHYDRIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MNS9:51amFLC8:37amFLUENCEAppendix 4C - Quarterly***MOB8:42amEVN8:36amEVOLUTIONShare Purchase Plan***MQG8:54amARE8:36amARGONAUTNyungu Copper-Cobalt Drilling - Mobilisation to Site***MQG8:48amK2F8:35amK2FLYTDK2F Appendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report***MXR8:49amK2F8:35amK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report***MYE8:21amAPI8:34amAUST PHARMAPI Board rejects indicative proposal from Wesfarmers***NCZ9:40amFMG8:33amFORTESCUEJune 2021 Quarterly Production Report***NCZ9:37amSPT8:32amSPLITITQ2 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)***NGS8:21amNWC8:32amNEWWORLDRNew Zone of Thick Mineralisation at Southern End of Antler***NKL8:19amIBG8:32amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report***NKL8:19amMIO8:31amMACARTHURMSecond quarter update 2021 and strategic focus***NOV9:03amIRE8:31amIRESSIress Share Buyback***NPM8:53amOBL8:31amOMNIBRIDGEInvestment Portfolio Report at 30 June 2021***NVA9:21amIBG8:30amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Activities Report***NVU9:44amIRE8:29amIRESSInvestor Presentation***NWC8:32amDCC8:29amDIGITALXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NWM9:26amSE18:28amSENSERATrading halt***NWM9:25amAER8:28amAEERISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OAR8:16amIRE8:27amIRESSIress Investor Strategy Day***OBL8:31amARF8:27amMarket update***OBM8:52amAT18:26amATOMO DIAGQuarterly Activity Report - 30 June 2021***OEC8:17amAT18:26amATOMO DIAGAppendix 4C - 30 June 2021***OEC8:17amKSN8:26amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities Report***OGA8:19amHXL8:25amHEXIMAAPMA presentation and investor webinar***ONE8:20amJLG8:25amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group acquires Steamatic Australia***OPL9:41amWEH8:24amWEA FINANCURW 2021 Half-Year Results***OSP8:22amKSN8:24amKINGSTONQuarterly Cashflow Report***OVT9:01amRSG8:24amRESOLUTEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Statement***PAR8:58amWEF8:23amWEAWESFINURW 2021 Half-Year Results***PBH10:03amPCK8:23amPAINCHEKQuarterly Update June 2021***PBH10:00amPCK8:23amPAINCHEKAppendix 4C***PBH9:38amJDR8:23amJADAR RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***PBH9:33amWEN8:22amWEST UKEURURW 2021 Half-Year Results***PCK8:23amPLY8:22amPLAYSIDEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PCK8:23amCSR8:22amCSRSale of final 12.4 hectares of land at Horsley Park***PG19:09amURW8:22amUNIBALWESTURW 2021 Half-Year Results***PGY9:30amOSP8:22amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4C***PIL8:17amBTR8:22amBRIGHTSTAExploration and Resource Development Presentation***PLS9:39amKYK8:22amKYCKRLIMITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PLY8:22amMYE8:21amMASTERMYNEMastermyne Engaged for Early Works at Cook Colliery***POS9:13amBRL8:21amQuarterly update June 2021***PRM9:55amSTG8:21amSTRAKER TLAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activites Report Q1***PSC8:51amNGS8:21amNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - June 21***PVS8:39amAAR8:21amANGLOExceptional New Drill Results Highlight Mandilla Potential***PVS8:37amONE8:20amONEVIEWQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***QPM8:52amKNO8:20amKNOSYSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RAC9:19amRDN8:20amRAIDEN RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RDN8:20amMKG8:20amMAKOQuarterly Cashflow Report***RED8:17amMKG8:19amMAKOQuarterly Activities Report***REE8:16amGNP8:19amGENUSPLUSAcquisition update***RFR8:15amRRL8:19amREGISQuarterly Activities Report***RMS8:15amVR88:19amVANAD RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ROG9:07amKED8:19amKEYPATH4th Quarter Analyst & Investor Presentation***RRL8:19amNKL8:19amNICKELXLTDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow Report***RSG8:24amKED8:19amKEYPATHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RTR8:18amNKL8:19amNICKELXLTDQuarterly Activities Report***RVR8:51amFFX8:19amFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RVR8:44amOGA8:19amOCEANGROWNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SAU9:14amSRI8:18amSIPA RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SE18:28amANX8:18amANAXMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SFR8:16amAM78:18amARCADIALTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SFR8:16amSRI8:18amSIPA RESQuarterly Activities Report***SHG8:18amSHG8:18amSINGHEALTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SIH9:28amLIT8:18amLITHIUMAUSLIT Diggers & Dealers corporate profile***SIH9:27amDNK8:18amDANAKALIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SMG8:45amRTR8:18amRUMBLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SMG8:45amGMD8:18amGEN MINSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SNG9:40amRED8:17amRED 5 LTDDivestment of Siana Gold Project***SNG9:28amCRB8:17amCARBINEMaiden Exploration Target at Muchea West Silica Sands Projec***SNS9:04amPIL8:17amPEPPERMINTFinance Licence granted for bizmoPay***SPT8:32amOEC8:17amORBITALInvestor Presentation - FY21 Preliminary Results (unaudited)***SRI8:18amOEC8:17amORBITALFY21 Preliminary Results***SRI8:18am5GG8:17amPENTANETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SRJ9:58am3DP8:17amPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV Update***STG8:21am3DP8:16amPOINTERRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***STX8:46amREE8:16amRARE XDIAMOND DRILLING COMMENCES AT CUMMINS RANGE***TAR10:04amOAR8:16amOAR RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TDO9:39amBBX8:16amBBXMINERALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TNR9:49amHMI8:16amHIREMIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TNT8:43amSFR8:16amSANDFIRESandfire June 2021 Quarterly Report Presentation***TSC8:14amSFR8:16amSANDFIRESandfire June 2021 Quarterly Report***TSI9:15amVXR8:16amVENTUREXSulphur Springs Project Update***URW8:22amBEM8:15amBLACKEARTHAccess to Port Infrastructure secured in Madagascar***VAL9:02amMHK8:15amMETALHAWKMetal Hawk Signs Nickel Option with Horizon Minerals***VAL9:00amRMS8:15amRAMELIUSJune 2021 Quarterly Report and FY22 Guidance***VIC9:42amKGD8:15amKULAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VMC9:37amRFR8:15amRAFAELLAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***VMY9:16amADV8:14amARDIDENAppendix 5B Quarterly Cashflow***VMY9:12amADV8:14amARDIDENQuarterly Activities Report***VR88:19amBNL8:14amBLUESTARQuarterly Cashflow Report***VRX9:56amTSC8:14amTWENTY7 COUpdate on Key Drilling Programs***VXR8:16amBNL8:14amBLUESTARQuarterly Activities Report***WCN8:11amAVZ8:14amAVZ MINSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WEF8:23amBSE8:14amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***WEH8:24amHHI8:13amH HOUSEAppendix 4C - quarterly***WEN8:22amIMA8:13amIMAGE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WHK8:59amHHI8:13amH HOUSEJune 2021 Quarterly Report***WWI8:56amAOP8:13amAPOLLOCONSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***WWI8:54amBAT8:12amBATTMINStrong start to drilling @ Stavely-Stawell with 800m anomaly***WZR9:16amCV18:12amCV CHECKQuarterly Activities Report***XAM9:59amCV18:12amCV CHECKAppendix 4C***ZBT8:58amWCN8:11amWHITECLIFFMultiple Drill Targets Identified Within Reedy South Project***ZBT8:54amAGN8:10amARGENICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ZBT8:50am


----------



## barney (29 July 2021)

*Lots of PS Anns at the moment so update - 10.04am -6.37pm Thursday 29th*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeNES6:37pmNELSON RESExciting Gold Results at Socrates***1ST12:25pmAUH6:35pmAUSTCHINAAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***8CO5:48pmAUH6:34pmAUSTCHINAQuarterly Activities Report***AAA5:11pmRND6:28pmRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - June 2021***ACS10:13amEVE6:27pmEVE INVESTAppendix 4C - June Quarter 2021***ACS10:11amEWC6:11pmENERGY WLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ADX11:02amTIE6:10pmTIETTOQuarterly Activities Report***ADX11:02amDW86:09pmDIGITALWINAmended Quarterly Report***AFR2:51pmTIE6:07pmTIETTOQuarterly Cashflow Report***AGS5:41pmBRU6:06pmBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - June 2021***AIV11:25amKTA6:04pmKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AKP12:38pmFNT6:03pmFRONTIERQuarterly Activities Report***ARV10:15amFNT6:02pmFRONTIERQuarterly Cashflow Report***ARV10:11amEMT5:59pmEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Jun 2021***ATP5:19pmJHG5:56pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q2 2021 Results Presentation***AUH6:35pmJHG5:55pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q2 2021 Results (SEC 10-Q)***AUH6:34pmJHG5:54pmJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q2 2021 Results (Appendix 4D)***AUT3:08pmSHH5:50pmSHREE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AUT3:05pm8CO5:48pm8COMMONLTD8CO subsidiary Expense8 mandated for whole-of-government ERP***AWV11:30amPH25:43pmPUREHYDROOptions Prospectus***AXI11:45amAGS5:41pmALLIANCE4th Quarter Activity and Cashflow Report - June 2021***BDG12:34pmDLT5:31pmDELTADRONEJune 2021 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***BLY4:08pmMMM5:22pmMARLEYSPNQ2 2021 Results Presentation***BLY3:51pmATP5:19pmATLASPEARLJune 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***BND4:59pmAAA5:11pmEstimated Distribution Announcement***BRU6:06pmKKC5:06pmKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKC***BUY4:35pmFHS5:03pmFREHIL MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CAE4:30pmBND4:59pmBETALMBNDSEstimated Distribution Announcement***CAE4:28pmWLE4:58pmWAMLEADERSWAM Leaders 14.3% increase in FY22 interim dividend guidance***CAG3:57pmLML4:55pmLINCOLNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CAG3:55pmVIP4:48pmVIP GLOVESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CAV11:11amKZR4:46pmKALAMAZOOQuarterly Activities Report***CFO11:50amHIQ4:45pmHITIQLTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CGN2:50pmKZR4:43pmKALAMAZOOQuarterly Cashflow Report***CGN2:50pmTFL4:42pmTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report and Appendix 4C***CXX1:16pmVRX4:40pmVRXSILICAClarification of AFR feature***DLT5:31pmMMM4:38pmMARLEYSPNAppendix 4C - Q2 2021 and Business Activity Report***DME1:56pmOKJ4:35pmOAKAJEEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***DME1:55pmBUY4:35pmBOUNTY OILQuarterly Activities Report & App 5B - QTR ended June 2021***DOU11:42amCAE4:30pmCANNINDAHQuarterly Activities Report***DW86:09pmCAE4:28pmCANNINDAHQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***E2510:11amMQR4:27pmMARQUEEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***E2510:09amLO14:25pmLLOYDS BGNotice of Acquisition***EER2:40pmWFL4:22pmWELLFULLYLQuarterly Activities Report June 2021***EER2:39pmLO14:20pmLLOYDS BGHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***EMT5:59pmWFL4:17pmWELLFULLYLAppendix 4C June 2021***ENA10:24amFG14:16pmFLYNNGOLDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***EPN1:25pmBLY4:08pmBOARTShare Purchase Plan Cleansing Notice***EPN1:14pmCAG3:57pmCAPE RANGEQuarterly Activities Report***EQE2:55pmCAG3:55pmCAPE RANGEAppendix 4C - Quarterly cash flow report***EQE2:53pmONX3:54pmORMINEXLTDExpiry of Indonesian Gold Asset Exclusivity Period***EQR1:30pmORN3:54pmORION MINQuarterly Cashflow Report***ERG2:25pmORN3:53pmORION MINQuarterly Activities Report***EVE6:27pmKCN3:52pmKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EWC6:11pmBLY3:51pmBOARTRecapitalisation and Redomiciliation Update***EXR11:55amPCL3:46pmPANCONTPresentation to General Meeting***FG14:16pmMDI3:40pmQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FHS5:03pmSPN3:36pmSPARC TECHQuarterly activities and cashflow report***FLC11:59amMAG3:20pmMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***FME10:11amGCR3:18pmGOLD CROSSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***FNT6:03pmRWD3:12pmREWARD MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FNT6:02pmMAG3:09pmMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***FYI1:27pmAUT3:08pmAUTECOQuarterly Cashflow Report***FYI1:27pmAUT3:05pmAUTECOQuarterly Activities Report***FYI1:02pmPAB2:56pmPATRYSAppendix 4C - Quarterly - 30 June 2021***GCR3:18pmSLZ2:56pmSULTANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GES11:44amEQE2:55pmEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities Report***GFN2:26pmEQE2:53pmEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cashflow Report***GIB10:15amAFR2:51pmAFRICAN ENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GSN1:32pmCGN2:50pmCRATERGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***HGL11:57amCGN2:50pmCRATERGOLDQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***HIQ4:45pmEER2:40pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***HPR11:37amEER2:39pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***IDZ10:11amOMH2:38pmOM HLDNGS30 June 2021 Quarterly Market Update***IMU10:30amGFN2:26pmGEFEN INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***INF1:36pmERG2:25pmENECOREFREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - Amended***INF1:34pmTDL2:24pmTBGDIAGNOSRestatement of FY2020 Financial Statements***IOU11:28amTAS2:22pmTASMAN RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IP110:18amPVL2:12pmPOWERHOUSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JAT12:08pmPVW2:08pmPVWRESLTDQuarterly Activities Report***JHG5:56pmPVW2:07pmPVWRESLTDAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cashflow Report***JHG5:55pmLSA2:04pmLACHLANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***JHG5:54pmDME1:56pmDOMEGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***KCN3:52pmDME1:55pmDOMEGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KKC5:06pmRZI1:55pmRAIZINVESTRaiz and JV partner capitalise Raiz Malaysian operation***KTA6:04pmINF1:36pmINF LITHIQuarterly Cashflow Report***KZR4:46pmINF1:34pmINF LITHIQuarterly Activities Report***KZR4:43pmGSN1:32pmGREATSOUTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LMG11:14amEQR1:30pmEQ RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report June 2021***LMG11:12amFYI1:27pmFYI RESQuarterly Activities Report***LML4:55pmFYI1:27pmFYI RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report - Amended***LO14:25pmEPN1:25pmEPSILONTrading Halt***LO14:20pmQVE1:22pmQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVE***LSA2:04pmVUL1:20pmVULCAN EQuarterly Cashflow Report***MAG3:20pmVUL1:17pmVULCAN EQuarterly Activities Report***MAG3:09pmCXX1:16pmCRADLE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MAT10:39amEPN1:14pmEPSILONPause in Trading***MDI3:40pmWGO1:12pmWARREGOWE-5 Commences Clean Up***MEU10:30amOVT1:09pmOVATOPut Option Exercised for sale of Marketing Services***MMM5:22pmTTL1:05pmTRANSCENDTranscendence Technologies to acquire Redcastle Gold Project***MMM4:38pmTTL1:05pmTRANSCENDTranscendence Technologies to acquire Redcastle Gold Project***MPR11:30amTMT1:03pmTECHMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Jun 2021***MPR11:29amFYI1:02pmFYI RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MQR4:27pmTMS12:45pmTENNANTQuarterly activities Report and Appendix 5B***NES6:37pmSO412:42pmSALT LAKELake Way Project and Financing Update***NET11:40amAKP12:38pmAUDIOPIXELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NTU12:30pmBDG12:34pmBLK DRAGONQuarterly Report & Cashflow***NTU12:27pmNTU12:30pmNTH MINSQuarterly Activities Report***OKJ4:35pmNTU12:27pmNTH MINSQuarterly Cashflow Report***OMH2:38pm1ST12:25pm1ST GROUPQuarterly Update (revised)***ONX3:54pmRGS12:20pmQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ORN3:54pmJAT12:08pmJATCORPSuspension from Official Quotation***ORN3:53pmFLC11:59amFLUENCECorrection to Appendix 4C lodged 29 July 2021***ORR11:36amHGL11:57amHUDSON INVQuarterly Report and Activity Statement***OVT1:09pmEXR11:55amELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B June 2021***PAB2:56pmRBD11:52amRESTBRANNZRBD Q2 Sales Announcement***PCL3:46pmCFO11:50amCFOAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PH25:43pmTSO11:50amTESORO RESRetraction and Replacement Presentation***PVL2:12pmAXI11:45amAXIOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PVW2:08pmGES11:44amGENESISRESQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***PVW2:07pmDOU11:42amDOUUGHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***QVE1:22pmNET11:40amNETLINKZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***R3D11:14amHPR11:37amHIGH PEAKUpdate on Green Hydrogen Project Royalty Agreement Terms***RBD11:52amORR11:36amORECORPJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***RGS12:20pmMPR11:30amMPOWERQuarterly Report***RND6:28pmAWV11:30amANOVAMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RWD3:12pmMPR11:29amMPOWERAppendix 4C***RZI1:55pmIOU11:28amIOUPAYJune Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***SHH5:50pmAIV11:25amACTIVEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SLZ2:56pmVRX11:20amVRXSILICATrading Halt***SO412:42pmLMG11:14amLATROBEQuarterly Activities Report***SO410:13amR3D11:14amR3D RESRCSQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***SPN3:36pmLMG11:12amLATROBEQuarterly Cash Flow Report***TAR10:04amCAV11:11amCARNAVALEExpands gold in soil anomalies at Ora Banda South Project***TAS2:22pmVEN11:09amVINENERGYFY21 Q4 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B***TDL2:24pmADX11:02amADXENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***TFL4:42pmADX11:02amADXENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***TIE6:10pmTNG10:43amTNGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***TIE6:07pmMAT10:39amMATSA RES30 June 2021 Quarterly Report***TKM10:07amTSO10:39amTESORO RESPause in trading***TMS12:45pmIMU10:30amIMUGENEProspectus for SPP and Placement Options Offer***TMT1:03pmMEU10:30amMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***TNG10:43amTYM10:25amTYMLEZQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***TSO11:50amENA10:24amENSURANCEAddendum - Quarterly Activities Report***TSO10:39amIP110:18amINPAYTECHQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***TTL1:05pmGIB10:15amGIBBRIVERQuarterly Activities Report***TTL1:05pmARV10:15amARTEMISQuarterly Activities Report***TYM10:25amSO410:13amSALT LAKESuspension from Official Quotation***VEN11:09amACS10:13amACCENT RESAppendix 5B June 2021 Quarter***VIP4:48pmIDZ10:11amINDSKYDIVEAppendix 4C - 30 June 21 and Quarterly Activities Report***VRX4:40pmFME10:11amFUTURE METQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***VRX11:20amACS10:11amACCENT RESQuarterly Activities Report***VUL1:20pmARV10:11amARTEMISQuarterly Cash Flow Report***VUL1:17pmE2510:11amELEMENT25Quarterly Cashflow Report***WFL4:22pmE2510:09amELEMENT25Quarterly Activities Report***WFL4:17pmTKM10:07amTREKMETMaiden drill program confirms VMS copper-zinc potential***WGO1:12pmTAR10:04amTARUGAMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WLE4:58pm


----------



## barney (30 July 2021)

*10.03am Friday 30th July*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeRHY10:03amRHYTHM BIORights issue to raise approximately $4.3 million***3MF9:49amIME10:03amIMEXHS2021 Q2 Activity Report and Appendix 4C***8CO8:59amRGL10:03amRIVERSGOLDQueen Lapage Gold Prospect Exploration Update***92E8:06amNSB10:01amNEUROSCIENQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***9SP9:07amFNP10:01amFREEDOMFGLResults of Offer for Listed Options***A3D9:20amFIJ10:00amFIJI KAVAPause in Trading***A3D9:18amMAY9:59amMELBANANon-Renounceable Issue***AC89:33amNSE9:58amNS ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AD19:04amKAI9:58amKAIROSQuarterly activities and cashflow report***ADR9:29amEMR9:58amEMERALDQuarterly Activities Report***AEI9:44amICL9:57amICENIGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***AGY8:36amEN19:57amENGAGE BDRProposed Issue of Shares***AGY8:32amTZN9:56amTERRAMIN2nd Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5B***AHQ9:41amAPC9:55amAUSPOTASHJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***AIS9:43amRHI9:55amREDHILL IRPause in Trading***AJX9:09amJTL9:54amJAYEXReinstatement to Official Quotation***AL39:15amVKA9:54amVIKINGMINEVIKING SUBSIDIARY RECEIVES USD$3M AS JUDGEMENT IS DEFERRED***ALT9:36amJTL9:54amJAYEXJTL agrees strategic investment into Brainworks Foundry, Inc***ALY8:10amKSS9:53amKLEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ALY8:09amOEL9:53amOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AMD8:13amEMR9:52amEMERALDQuarterly Cashflow Report***ANL8:15amEML9:51amEMLPAYMENTInjection of funds in PFSUK safeguarding accounts***AON9:00amICL9:51amICENIGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AOU8:58amTGA9:50amTHORN GRPAppendix 4C - quarterly***APC9:55amKRM9:50amKINGSROSEJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AQC8:23amLAW9:50amLAWFINANCEQuarterly Activities Report - June Quarter 2021***AQD9:25amSCI9:50amSILVERCITYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***AQI8:36amNVX9:49amNOVONIXAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AQI8:33am3MF9:49am3DMETALFLJune 2021 Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 4C***ASN9:34amMEP9:49amMIN EXQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ATS8:10amVIC9:48amVIC MINESReinstatement to Official Quotation***AUC8:02amNEU9:48amNEURENQ2 2021 quarterly activity and cash flow report***AUK8:14amWNR9:48amWINGARA AGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AUZ9:21amVIC9:48amVIC MINESPlacement to raise $2.5m to fund exploration***AUZ8:10amSI69:48amSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AV18:49amQML9:48amQMINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BAT8:10amMEP9:48amMIN EXQuarterly Activities Report***BAT8:09amGMN9:47amGOLDMOUNTNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BBT9:15amLAW9:47amLAWFINANCEAppendix 4C - quarterly***BBT9:13amNVX9:46amNOVONIXQuarterly Activities Report***BCA9:17amMNB9:46amMINBOS RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***BD18:37amTEG9:45amTRIANGLEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***BEE9:38amWSA9:45amWEST AREASLong Term Nickel Production Profile and FY22 Guidance***BEE8:23amBIT9:45amBIOTRONQuarterly Activities Report***BFC8:33amMNB9:44amMINBOS RESQuarterly Activities Report***BFC8:28amZNC9:44amZENITH MINCapital Raising to Unlock Growth***BIT9:45amMRL9:44amMAYURQuarterly Activities Report and Cash Flow Report***BIT9:43amAEI9:44amAERIS ENVQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***BKY9:06amIOD9:44amIODMTrading halt***BLU8:16amPH29:44amPUREHYDROJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***BOE8:16amPH29:44amPUREHYDROJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***BOE8:15amODY9:43amODYSSEYGLJune 2021 Quarterly Report***BRB8:16amKKO9:43amKINETIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BUB8:22amAIS9:43amAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - JUNE 2021***BYE9:25amBIT9:43amBIOTRONQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CAD8:10amEMH9:42amEUROMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CCA8:56amEMV9:42amEMVISIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CG19:29amAHQ9:41amALLEGIANCEAcquires Operating Mine and Completes A$30M Placement***CG19:25amMKR9:41amMANUKARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CMM9:06amPBH9:40amPOINTSBETSuccessful Completion of Institutional Placement***COD8:54amDEX9:40amDUKEEXPLORQuaterly Activity Report***COO8:51amRCP9:40amREDBANKQuarterly Activities Report***CR18:13amCTP9:39amCENT PETRLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***CRB8:15amRCP9:39amREDBANKQuarterly Cashflow Report***CRS8:14amLTR9:38amLIONTOWNJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CSS9:00amBEE9:38amBROO LTDJune Quarter Activities Report***CST9:07amDEX9:37amDUKEEXPLORAppendx 5B Quaterly Cash Flow Report***CST9:06amCXX9:37amCRADLE RESTrading Halt***CTP9:39amKTG9:36amKTIGJune 2021 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4C***CUE8:28amALT9:36amANALYTICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CUL9:26amPOS9:35amPOSEIDONQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***CUL9:25amKWR9:35amKINGWESTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***CVS8:44amPOS9:35amPOSEIDONQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***CWX8:10amSCN9:35amSCORPIONReinstatement to Official Quotation***CXX9:37amSCN9:34amSCORPIONCompletion of Placement to Accelerate Exploration***CY59:03amASN9:34amANSON RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CY59:02amJRV9:33amJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 30 June 2021***CYL8:08amAC89:33amAUSCANNJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***CYL8:07amFBR9:32amFASTBRICKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CZL8:04amEEG9:32amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DDB8:15amEEG9:31amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DEM9:01amPEC9:30amPERPET RESQuarterly Cashflow Statement***DEX9:40amESR9:30amESTRELLA RQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***DEX9:37amDTR9:30amDATELINEAllotment of Placement Shares***DM18:13amPEC9:29amPERPET RESQuarterly Activities Statement***DM18:12amADR9:29amADHERIUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DMG9:24amCG19:29amCARBONXTJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***DNA8:28amEQX9:28amEQUATORIALJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***DNA8:27amRNO9:28amRHINOMEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DRE8:10amFFF9:28amFORBIDDENForbidden Foods Q4 FY21 Investor Presentation***DRR8:31amNUS9:28amNUSANTARAQuarterly Cashflow Report***DTR9:30amNUS9:27amNUSANTARAQuarterly Activities Report***DVL9:06amFFF9:27amFORBIDDENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EEG9:32amLPI9:27amLITHPOWINTQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EEG9:31amLPI9:27amLITHPOWINTQuarterly Activities Report***EL88:17amKTD9:27amKEYTONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EL88:17amVR19:27amVECTIONTECJMC Group acquisition becomes unconditional***EM28:18amCUL9:26amCULLEN RESAppendix 5B***EMH9:42amIVT9:26amINVENTISQuarterly Activity Report***EML9:51amFGO9:26amFARGO ENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EMR9:58amPIQ9:25amPROTEOMICSJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***EMR9:52amAQD9:25amAUSQUESTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***EMR8:30amCG19:25amCARBONXTAppendix 4C - quarterly***EMV9:42amPLS9:25amPILBARAMINResults of Inaugural BMX Auction***EN19:57amPTR9:25amPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***ENR8:17amBYE9:25amBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***EQX9:28amCUL9:25amCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities Report***ESE8:06amGMR9:24amGOLDEN RIMKada bedrock gold corridor expands to 15km***ESH9:06amIMM9:24amIMMUTEPCompletion of Placement - Tranche 2***ESR9:30amPTR9:24amPETRATHERMQuarterly Appendix 5B - June 2021***EUR8:09amDMG9:24amDRAGONMOUNQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Report***EVZ8:17amLOT9:23amLOTUSRESJune Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***FBR9:32amVUL9:23amVULCAN ETrading Halt***FFF9:28amPRX9:23amPRODGOLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FFF9:27amAUZ9:21amAUST MINESQuarterly Activities Report***FGO9:26amSWP9:20amSWOOPHLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FIJ10:00amA3D9:20amAURORALABSQuarterly Activities Report***FNP10:01amIVT9:20amINVENTISAppendix 4C***FNT9:17amOZM9:20amOZAURUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GEN8:34amA3D9:18amAURORALABSAppendix 4C Report***GEN8:27amFNT9:17amFRONTIERTrading Halt***GMN9:47amBCA9:17amBLK CANYONQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Report***GMR9:24amZEO9:16amZEOTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GSM8:10amLIN9:16amLINDIANJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***HRL8:17amHRN9:16amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HRL8:17amJAY9:15amJAYRIDESuccessful completion of Placement and Share Purchase Plan***HRN9:16amAL39:15amAML3DQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ICL9:57amBBT9:15amBLUEBETQ4 FY21 Investor Presentation***ICL9:51amIPB9:14amIPB PETTrading Halt***ICR8:08amWSP9:13amWHISPIRTrading Update***ICR8:08amBBT9:13amBLUEBETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ID88:42amRIE9:12amRIEDEL RESJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***IGN8:17amSRK9:11amSTRIKETrading Halt***IHL8:21amPDZ9:09amPRAIRIEJune 2021 Quarterly Report***IME10:03amWKT9:09amWALKABOUTQuarterly Activities Report***IMM9:24amRIE9:09amRIEDEL RESJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***INP8:45amAJX9:09amALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***IOD9:44amNAG9:08amNAGAMBIEQuarterly Activities Report***IOD9:00am9SP9:07am9SPOKESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IPB9:14amCST9:07amCASTILERESQuarterly Activities Report***IVT9:26amNAG9:06amNAGAMBIEAppendix 5B***IVT9:20amBKY9:06amBERKELEYQuarterly Report June 2021***IXU8:16amESH9:06amESPORTSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***JAY9:15amDVL9:06amDORSAVIAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***JRV9:33amCST9:06amCASTILERESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***JTL9:54amCMM9:06amCAPMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***JTL9:54amWPR9:05amWAYPOINTRTAsset Sales, Valuations and Capital Management Initiatives***KAI9:58amWKT9:04amWALKABOUTQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KFM8:09amAD19:04amAD1 HOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KFM8:08amTOU9:03amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KKO9:43amTOU9:03amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report***KLA8:13amCY59:03amCYGNUSGOLDJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***KLA8:12amWWI9:03amWEST WITSWWI Corporate Presentation***KMT8:16amTPP9:02amTEMPOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C June 2021***KRM9:50amOIL9:02amOPTISCANOIL June 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***KSS9:53amCY59:02amCYGNUSGOLDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***KTD9:27amWRM9:02amWHITEROCK30 June 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***KTG9:36amDEM9:01amDEMEM LTDAdditional Disclosures 4C***KWR9:35amRCL9:01amREADCLOUDJune 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***KZA8:57amCSS9:00amCLEAN SEASAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***LAW9:50amAON9:00amAPOLLO MINMarch 2021 Quarterly Reports***LAW9:47amIOD9:00amIODMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LCY8:06amTTM8:59amTITANMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LCY8:06am8CO8:59am8COMMONLTDReinstatement to Official Quotation***LEL8:12amAOU8:58amAUROCH MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LHM8:51amORG8:58amORIGIN ENEJune 2021 Quarterly Report***LIN9:16amKZA8:57amKAZIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LOT9:23amCCA8:56amCHANGEFLQuarterly activities report & Appendix 4C***LPI9:27amTON8:55amTRITONMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LPI9:27amPTX8:55amPRESCIENTJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Appendix 4C***LTR9:38amPAR8:55amPARA BIOTrading Halt***M248:16amMRQ8:55amMRG METALS30.6.21 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***M248:16amOVN8:54amOVENTUSQuarterly Business Review & App 4C***MAN8:03amCOD8:54amCODAMINLTDJune 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***MAY9:59amORG8:54amORIGIN ENEFY2021 non-cash charges and FY2022 guidance***MCT8:04amMSB8:52amMESOBLASTAppendix 4C Quarterly Activity Report***MCT8:04amLHM8:51amLAND&HOMEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports June 21 Qtr***MEP9:49amCOO8:51amCORUM GRPQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***MEP9:48amAV18:49amADVERITASQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***MGV8:14amWWI8:48amWEST WITSTrading Halt***MIN8:09amWMG8:45amWESTERNLTDHigh-grade Gold Results at Rock of Ages Project***MKR9:41amINP8:45amINCENTIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MM88:06amCVS8:44amCERVANTESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MNB9:46amTBN8:42amTAMBORANJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***MNB9:44amID88:42amIDENTITIINovatti Signs Three-Year Licence for Overlay***MRD8:01amTBN8:39amTAMBORANJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***MRL9:44amBD18:37amBARD1 LIFEAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report***MRQ8:55amVBS8:37amVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***MRR8:19amAQI8:36amALICANTOQuarterly Activities Report***MSB8:52amAGY8:36amARGOSYQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***NAB8:27amGEN8:34amGENMINQuarterly Activities Report***NAG9:08amAQI8:33amALICANTOAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NAG9:06amBFC8:33amBEST GLOBCEO Resignation***NES8:07amPPY8:32amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities Report***NES8:07amAGY8:32amARGOSYQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***NEU9:48amDRR8:31amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue Update***NSB10:01amEMR8:30amEMERALDEmerald Successfully Achieves Practical Completion at Okvau***NSE9:58amSZL8:29amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NTI8:18amPPY8:29amPAPYRUSMonthly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NUS9:28amBFC8:28amBEST GLOBMajor Contract Win***NUS9:27amDNA8:28amDONACOQuarterly Activities Report***NVX9:49amCUE8:28amCUEQuarterly Activities Report***NVX9:46amGEN8:27amGENMINQuarterly Cashflow Report***NYR8:17amNAB8:27amNAT. BANKNAB to buy back up to $2.5B of ordinary shares on-market***NZK7:30amDNA8:27amDONACOAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NZO8:15amBEE8:23amBROO LTDAppendix 4C***NZO8:14amAQC8:23amAUSPACCOALQuarterly Activites and Cashflow Reports***OBM8:05amRAP8:23amRESAPPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***ODY9:43amBUB8:22amBUBS AUSTFY21 Q4 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow Statement***OEL9:53amQTG8:21amQ TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OGC8:15amIHL8:21amINHEALTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OGC8:15amMRR8:19amMINREXRESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***OGC8:15amNTI8:18amNEUROTECHQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C***OGC8:14amTCO8:18amTRANSMETROQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OIL9:02amSSR8:18amSSR MININGANNOUNCES THE SALE OF ITS NON-CORE ROYALTY PORTFOLIO***OPN8:07amEM28:18amEAGLE MMLJune Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5b***ORG8:58amNYR8:17amNYRADANyrada Announces US Patent Grant for PCSK9 Inhibitor***ORG8:54amEL88:17amELEVATEURAAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow***OVN8:54amIGN8:17amIGNITEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OZM9:20amEVZ8:17amEVZ LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAR8:55amEL88:17amELEVATEURAQuarterly Activities Report***PBH9:40amTBR8:17amTRIBUNEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - June 2021***PDZ9:09amENR8:17amENCOUNTERIntention to Demerge West Tanami Gold Assets***PEC9:30amHRL8:17amHRLHOLDING2021 Results Presentation***PEC9:29amHRL8:17amHRLHOLDINGAppendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders***PGD8:13amBLU8:16amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PH29:44amM248:16amMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities Report 30 June 2021***PH29:44amIXU8:16amIXUPIXUP Fourth Quarter FY21 Update and Appendix 4C***PIQ9:25amM248:16amMAMBALTDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PLS9:25amBRB8:16amBREAKERResults up to 20g/t expand growth options at Lake Roe***POS9:35amTI18:16amTOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow Report***POS9:35amKMT8:16amKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***PPY8:32amBOE8:16amBOSS ENQuarterly Cashflow Report***PPY8:29amTI18:16amTOMBADORQuarterly Activities Report***PRL8:04amSTX8:15amSTRIKE ENE2Q21 Quarterly Activities Report & 5B***PRL8:01amBOE8:15amBOSS ENQuarterly Activities Report***PRX9:23amTCO8:15amTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities Report***PTR9:25amZIM8:15amZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report***PTR9:24amDDB8:15amDDBLASTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PTX8:55amOGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q2 2021 Results Presentation***QML9:48amCRB8:15amCARBINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***QTG8:21amNZO8:15amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RAP8:23amOGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q2 2021 MD&A***RCL9:01amRFX8:15amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update Q4 FY2021 and Appendix 4C***RCP9:40amANL8:15amAMANI GOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RCP9:39amOGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q2 2021 Financial Statements***RDN8:12amOGC8:14amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports Second Quarter 2021 Financial Results***RFX8:15amCRS8:14amCAPRICEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RGL10:03amTLX8:14amTELIXPHARMTelix Seneffe Production Facility - Progress Update***RHI9:55amAUK8:14amAUMAKE LTDQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***RHY10:03amNZO8:14amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Activities Report***RIE9:12amSHE8:14amSTONEHORSEQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Report***RIE9:09amSUV8:14amSUVOSTRATQuarterly Activities Report***RNO9:28amMGV8:14amMUSGRAVEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***RNT8:11amSUV8:14amSUVOSTRATAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***S2R8:12amWCN8:14amWHITECLIFFJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***SCI9:50amPGD8:13amPEREGOLDJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***SCN9:35amAMD8:13amARROW MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***SCN9:34amCR18:13amCONSTELLJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***SHE8:14amDM18:13amDESERTMLQuarterly Activities Report***SI69:48amKLA8:13amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Q2 2021 MD&A***SM17:31amS2R8:12amS2RESOURCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SRJ8:09amKLA8:12amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Q2 2021 Results***SRK9:11amDM18:12amDESERTMLQuarterly Cashflow Report***SSR8:18amTLM8:12amTALISMANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***STX8:15amLEL8:12amLITHENERGYQuarterly Reports - 30 June 2021***SUV8:14amRDN8:12amRAIDEN RESTargets defined at Majdanpek West***SUV8:14amRNT8:11amRENTDOTCOMJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & 4C***SVM8:11amWC88:11amWILDCATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SWP9:20amSVM8:11amSOVEREIGNJune 2021 Quarterly Reports***SZL8:29amCWX8:10amCARAWINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TBN8:42amCAD8:10amCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***TBN8:39amGSM8:10amGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TBR8:17amDRE8:10amDREDNOUGHTSignificant Mineralisation at Tarraji-Yampi Project***TCO8:18amAUZ8:10amAUST MINESAppendix 5B***TCO8:15amATS8:10amAUSTRALISQuarterly Activities Report***TEG9:45amBAT8:10amBATTMINJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***TGA9:50amALY8:10amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2021***TI18:16amBAT8:09amBATTMINJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***TI18:16amALY8:09amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2021***TLM8:12amMIN8:09amMINERALRESQuarterly Activities Report - Q4 FY21***TLX8:14amSRJ8:09amSRJTECHNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TON8:55amZMM8:09amZIMILMITEDAppendix 4C - quarterly***TOU9:03amKFM8:09amKINGFISHERQuarterly Cashflow Report***TOU9:03amEUR8:09amEUROLITH30 June 2021 Quarterly Report***TPP9:02amKFM8:08amKINGFISHERQuarterly Activities Report***TTM8:59amICR8:08amINTELICAREQuarterly Operations Update***TZN9:56amICR8:08amINTELICAREAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***VBS8:37amCYL8:08amCAT METALSQuarterly cash flow report***VIC9:48amCYL8:07amCAT METALSQuarterly activities report***VIC9:48amOPN8:07amOPPENNEGInvestor Update and Presentation***VKA9:54amNES8:07amNELSON RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***VR19:27amNES8:07amNELSON RESQuarterly Activities Report***VUL9:23amLCY8:06amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities Report***WC88:11amESE8:06amESENSELABQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***WCN8:14amLCY8:06amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WKT9:09amMM88:06amMED METALSJune 2021 Quarter Activities & Cashflow Reports***WKT9:04am92E8:06am92ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WMG8:45amOBM8:05amORABANDAGrass Roots Exploration Hits Significant Mineralisation***WNR9:48amMCT8:04amMETALICITYQuarterly Activity Report***WPR9:05amCZL8:04amCONS ZINCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WRM9:02amMCT8:04amMETALICITYAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WSA9:45amPRL8:04amPROVINCEQuarterly Activities Report***WSP9:13amMAN8:03amMANDRK RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WWI9:03amAUC8:02amJune 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B***WWI8:48amPRL8:01amPROVINCEQuarterly Cash Flow Report Appendix 5B***ZEO9:16amMRD8:01amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***ZIM8:15amZLD8:01amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C - quarterly***ZLD8:01amZLD8:01amZELIRATHERJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***ZLD8:01amSM17:31amSYNLAITSynlait agrees new funding arrangements***ZMM8:09amNZK7:30amNZKSALMONProfit Guidance***ZNC9:44am


----------



## barney (2 August 2021)

*10.13am Monday 2nd August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeM2410:13amMAMBALTDInvestor Presentation***88E8:12amAUH10:09amAUSTCHINATrading Halt***8CO9:32amLEX10:08amLEFROYEXPBurns Update - Cu-Au Mineralisation Confirmed on 0N Section***ABB8:32amPL810:04amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8***AGE9:57amSAU10:03amSTHN GOLDSAU to advance strategy with change in leadership***AGE9:57amLNU10:02amLINIUSTECHLinius Raises $4 Million***AGY8:36amKBC10:00amKEYBRIDGEKBCPA Suspension from Official Quotation***AHN9:07amHPP9:59amHEALTHPPGLAmended Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cashflow Report***AHN9:07amAUH9:59amAUSTCHINAPause in Trading***AL89:31amAGE9:57amProposed issue of securities - AGE***ALY8:21amAGE9:57amSuccessful $11m Placement to Advance Key Projects***AMD8:09amNWH9:55amNRWHOLDLTDPrimero Contract Awards***AME8:13amATU9:53amProspectus***AMS9:46amMBH9:53amMAGGIEBEERCEO Chantale Millard Appointed Managing Director***ANG8:58amATU9:52amEntitlement Offer to Raise A$3.2m***APT8:35amCNB9:48amCARNABYRESRC Drilling Commences at Strelley Gold Project - Pilbara, WA***APT7:30amSLC9:47amSUPERLOOPCompletion Announcement - Exetel Aquisition***APT7:30amAMS9:46amATOMOSNWR Conference Presentation***ASP8:22amCOI9:44amCOMETRIDGETrading Halt***ATM8:59amTNR9:44amTORIANSuspension from Official Quotation***ATU9:53amHCH9:44amHOT CHILIHot Chili Welcomes Glencore Investment***ATU9:52amPG19:38amPEARGLOBALInvestor Presentation***ATU9:26amPG19:38amPEARGLOBALPearl Global Limited Capital Raising***AUH10:09amBCB9:37amBOWENCOALTrading Halt***AUH9:59amAVR9:36amANTERISCapital Raise***AUQ8:00amDXB9:36amDIMERIXDMX-200 COVID-19 Study Opens More Sites in Europe and UK***AUT8:16amPOS9:35amPOSEIDON$22M Placemenet to Drive Progress at Black Swan***AV18:20amTMZ9:34amTHOMSONRESTMZ Awarded Grant for High-Res Aeromag Survey At Chillagoe***AVR9:36amEMT9:33amEMETALSTrading Halt***AWV8:23amTBA9:33amTOMBOLATombola Gold Ltd Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report***AXT8:56am8CO9:32am8COMMONLTDTrading Halt***AXT8:55amAL89:31amALDERANAlderan to raise $5m in a strongly supported Placement***AZS9:07amCHZ9:31amCHESSERFurther high-grade gold results at Diamba Sud***BCB9:37amSRK9:30amSTRIKEMining Proposal Approved by DMIRS for Paulsens East Iron Ore***BDC8:32amORN9:30amORION MINOrion exercises option to acquire the Okiep Copper Project***BDC8:25amBNR9:30amBULLETINGold Trends Extend Over 7km Lake Rebecca Gold Project***BMM8:23amTGM9:29amTHETAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***BMN8:23amHCH9:28amHOT CHILITrading Halt***BMN8:23amCAY9:28amCANYONSuccessful Placement to Progress Minim Martap Project***BNO9:00amRMS9:27amRAMELIUSRamelius Mine Plan increases 27% to 1.84M oz***BNO8:57amATU9:26amTrading Halt***BNR9:30amTRT9:25amTODDRIVERGeochem Anomalies Confirmed and Expanded at Berkshire Valley***BNZ9:13amGMC9:25amGULFMANGAJune 2021 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B***BPH8:14amVUL9:23amVULCAN ERenault partners Vulcan in the Zero Carbon Lithium Project***BPM8:16amCLZ9:21amCLASSICMINSecurity Purchase Plan***BRB8:01amNRX9:21amNORONEXLTDExploration Update - Namibian Ground Activity Underway***BRB8:01amNWC9:21amNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BUX8:04amOCC9:20amORTHOCELLCelGro Facilitates Lymphatic Vessel Regeneration***BUX8:04amRAP9:20amRESAPPTrading Halt***CAD8:13amSND9:18amSAUNDERSSND acquires Industrial Automation and Technology Business***CAY9:28amGDI9:17amGDI PROPSale of 50 Cavill Ave, Surfers Paradise***CEL8:37amEFE9:16amE IRONTrading Halt***CEL8:36amMEI9:15amMETEORICVisual Gold and Mineralisation Extension at Palm Springs***CGB8:07amESR9:14amESTRELLA RLatest Assays Received for T5 Drilling at Carr Boyd***CHN8:27amCPT9:14amCIPHERPT$2.9M Capital Raising to Drive Further Growth***CHZ9:31amBNZ9:13amBENZMININGNew high grade gold shoot identified at North West Zone***CLZ9:21amHOR9:12amHORSESHOEAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CNB9:48amHOR9:12amHORSESHOEQuarterly Activities Report***CNW8:53amSRK9:12amSTRIKEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 30 June 2021***COI9:44amPSL9:11amPATERSONSQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow***CPH8:22amWJA9:11amWAMEJAScheme Booklet***CPT9:14amKLO9:11amKINGSLANDUpdate on Finalisation of Annual Financial Statements***CPT8:43amQEM9:10amQEMLIMITEDTrading Halt***CRR8:34amMMR9:09amMEC RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CTM8:22amAHN9:07amATHENA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CTM8:22amAZS9:07amAZURE MINSMore High-Grade Nickel Hits at Andover***CVN8:43amAHN9:07amATHENA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CWP8:13amHYD9:06amHYDRIXAngelMed completes its first USA commercial Guardian implant***DTM8:38amTG19:05amTECHGENNew Anomalies at the Ida Valley Gold Project***DXB9:36amNXE9:05amNEWENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ECF8:53amLTR9:05amLIONTOWNLiontown Reaches Agreement to Terminate Royalty***ECF8:40amFZO9:05amFAMILYZONETrading Halt***ECF8:38amEPN9:04amEPSILONAppointment of New Directors***EFE9:16amKLO9:03amKINGSLANDSuspension from Official Quotation***ELO8:54amPNR9:02amPANTOROGreen Lantern Continues to Grow Ahead of Maiden MRE***EM28:14amEPN9:02amEPSILONQ2 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***EMT9:33amRDN9:02amRAIDEN RESHigh grade gold anomalies defined at Boodalyerrie***EOS8:57amRMS9:00amRAMELIUSSale of Kathleen Valley Royalty***EPN9:04amBNO9:00amBIONOMICSBNO Announces Planned Capital Distribution to Shareholders***EPN9:02amWAF9:00amWESTAFRICAWest African Diggers and Dealers 2021 Presentation***ESR9:14amNVU8:59amNANOVEUResponse to ASX Aware Letter***FME8:37amATM8:59amANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities Report 1H2021***FZO9:05amANG8:58amAUSTIN ENGAustin Completes Global Strategic Review***GDI9:17amEOS8:57amELEC OPTICSpaceLink Selected for International Space Station Demo***GGE8:15amBNO8:57amBIONOMICSBNO Announces Plans to Conduct U.S. Initial Public Offering***GMC9:25amSE18:57amSENSERASensera completes A$2.5m private placement***GNE8:23amAXT8:56amARGO EXPLOJune 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***GNG8:14amHRZ8:56amHORIZONKestrel Drilling Confirms Potential For New Discovery***GSN8:18amAXT8:55amARGO EXPLOJune 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***GWR8:21amELO8:54amELMOSFTWREELMO launches new Experiences module***HAS8:14amSUD8:53amSUDASUDA appoints new cell and gene therapy manufacturing expert***HCH9:44amTMR8:53amTEMPUSElizabeth Geophysical Survey Highlights Scale Potential***HCH9:28amECF8:53amELANOR COMTrading Halt***HCH8:15amCNW8:53amCIRRUS NETReject Webcentral Takeover Bid***HE88:03amOTW8:52amOTW HLDINGResignation of CEO Scott Smith***HE88:03amSOP8:51amSYNERTECTrading Halt***HMC8:48amSGQ8:50amST GEORGESoil Assays Confirm New Ni-Cu Target at Mt Alexander***HMC8:40amSTK8:48amSTRICKLANDCleansing Notices - Placement Shares and STKOA Options***HNR8:22amHMC8:48amHOME COProduct Disclosure Statement - HealthCo***HOR9:12amTKM8:46amTREKMETHigh-grade rock chip results demonstrate gold potential***HOR9:12amCPT8:43amCIPHERPTAppendix 4C and Activities Report***HPP9:59amCVN8:43amCARNARVONBedout Basin 3D Seismic Update***HRZ8:56amTOE8:41amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities Report***HYD9:06amHMC8:40amHOME COHealthCo Healthcare and Wellness REIT $650m IPO Underwritten***KBC10:00amOAK8:40amOAKRIDGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KIN8:20amECF8:40amELANOR COMECF - Investor Presentation***KIN8:20amTOE8:40amTORO ENERGQuarterly Cashflow Report***KLO9:11amWMG8:40amWESTERNLTDJasper Hill Gold Project Grant and Project Expansion***KLO9:03amRIM8:40amRIMFIREQuarterly Cashflow Report***KOR8:23amVPR8:39amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***LEX10:08amSI68:39amSIXSIG METMineral Resource Estimate Declared For Monument Gold Project***LEX8:19amDTM8:38amDARTMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LNU10:02amECF8:38amELANOR COMECF - Strategic Acquisition and Equity Raise***LNY8:25amCEL8:37amCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities Report***LNY8:25amFME8:37amFUTURE METHigh Grade Rock Chips to 15.3g/t PGM***LTR9:05amAGY8:36amARGOSYRincon 2,000TPA Li2CO3 Operational Update***LYC8:16amCEL8:36amCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow Report***M2410:13amTGM8:35amTHETAReinstatement to Official Quotation***M2R8:09amAPT8:35amAFTERPAYInvestor presentation - Square and Afterpay***M8S8:06amSTO8:35amSANTOSSantos agrees proposed merger ratio with Oil Search***MBH9:53amTGM8:34amTHETAFunding Package to Accelerate TGME Project***MEI9:15amOSH8:34amOIL SEARCHRevised Santos proposal intention to unanimously recommend***MHK8:13amCRR8:34amCRITICALOman Block 4 Exploration License Update***MHK8:12amNVA8:33amNOVA MINThompson Brothers Lithium Project Listing Update***MIN8:12amABB8:32amAUSSIEBAND4Q FY21 Trading Update***MM88:18amBDC8:32amBARDOCGOLDResource increase targeted with new program at Zoroastrian***MMR9:09amSTK8:30amSTRICKLANDCompletion of Rights Issue and Placement***MOH8:26amPEX8:28amPEEL MNGImpressive Infill Copper Hits At Peel's Mallee Bull***MRD8:16amCHN8:27amCHALICETwelfth High-Grade Zone Defined at Julimar***MVL8:14amMOH8:26amMOHO RESMoho Awarded $200,000 CEI Grant for Empress Springs***NCR8:20amPDI8:26amPREDICTIVEMORE BROAD WIDTHS AND HIGH-GRADES FROM BANKAN DRILLING***NME8:16amBDC8:25amBARDOCGOLDDiggers & Dealers Presentation***NNG8:11amLNY8:25amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow Report***NRX9:21amLNY8:25amLANEWAYQuarterly Activities Report***NRX8:18amTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 72 - Week Ended 30 July 2021***NRX8:17amPHL8:24amPROPELLQuarterly activities report & Appendix 4C***NVA8:33amVR18:24amVECTIONTECVection Operational Update Presentation Q4 FY21***NVU8:59amVR18:23amVECTIONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NWC9:21amKOR8:23amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NWH9:55amGNE8:23amGENESIS NZContractual Dispute Concluded Unfavourably***NXE9:05amAWV8:23amANOVAMETALDrill permit received for Big Springs district targets***OAK8:40amRBR8:23amRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OBM8:21amBMM8:23amBALKAN MINWork Commences at the Rekovac Lithium-Borate Project***OCC9:20amBMN8:23amBANNERMANEtango-8 PFS Presentation***ORN9:30amBMN8:23amBANNERMANEtango-8 Pre-Feasibility Study***OSH8:34amASP8:22amASPERMONTQ3-21 Business Update***OTW8:52amRED8:22amRED 5 LTDDarlot mine plan & King of the Hills processing hub strategy***PAN8:18amHNR8:22amHANNANSHannans - Southern Cross Gold & Nickel Project Update***PDI8:26amCPH8:22amCRESOQuarterly Update & Appendix 4C***PEX8:28amCTM8:22amCENTAURUSJaguar Set to be Class Leading in Terms of Carbon Footprint***PG19:38amCTM8:22amCENTAURUSJaguar Set to be Class Leading in Terms of Carbon Footprint***PG19:38amVAR8:22amVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***PHL8:24amGWR8:21amGWR GROUPJune Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5B***PL810:04amWGR8:21amWESTERNGRLWGR Commences Exploration at Gold Duke***PNR9:02amALY8:21amALCHEMYRESMelrose and Yellow Mountain Exploration Update***POS9:35amOBM8:21amORABANDAStrong Riverina Deeps Drilling Results***PSL9:11amVIA8:21amVIAGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***QEM9:10amNCR8:20amNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 30 June 2021***RAP9:20amKIN8:20amKIN MININGDiggers and Dealers Investor Presentation***RBR8:23amKIN8:20amKIN MININGRegional Exploration Delivers HG Mineralisation at Rangoon***RDN9:02amAV18:20amADVERITASAdveritas' Growth Trajectory Continues***RED8:22amLEX8:19amLEFROYEXPGold Fields Elects Stage 2 Earn-in at Western Lefroy***RHI8:10amSCN8:19amSCORPIONAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RHT8:09amSCN8:19amSCORPIONQuarterly Activities Report***RIM8:40amPAN8:18amPANORAMICThree-year Processing Contract Executed with Primero***RMS9:27amGSN8:18amGREATSOUTH59m @ 2.1 g/t Gold Confirms Southern Star Potential***RMS9:00amMM88:18amMED METALSHigh-grade intercepts at Kaolin extend 674Koz RGP resource***RTR8:14amNRX8:18amNORONEXLTDQuarterly Activities Report***RXH8:15amNRX8:17amNORONEXLTDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RXH8:04amMRD8:16amMOUNT RIDREE Potential Unveiled at Mount Ridley***SAU10:03amBPM8:16amBPM MINExploration Update***SCN8:19amLYC8:16amLYNASLynas Conducts Deep Exploration Drilling of Mt Weld Ore Body***SCN8:19amNME8:16amNEX METALSNex - June Qtr Acvities-cashflow Report***SCU8:14amAUT8:16amAUTECOLatest drilling results point to more growth at Pickle Crow***SE18:57amRXH8:15amREWARDLEMedTech Growth Services Agreement***SGQ8:50amGGE8:15amGRAND GULFQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SI68:39amHCH8:15amHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SLC9:47amHAS8:14amHASTTECHOnslow Selected for Yangibana RE Hydrometallurgical Plant***SND9:18amBPH8:14amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SOP8:51amRTR8:14amRUMBLEWestern Queen Resource Upgrade to 163,000oz Au***SRK9:30amMVL8:14amMARVELGOLDJune Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SRK9:12amGNG8:14amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Thunderbox 6 Mtpa Expansion Project***STK8:48amEM28:14amEAGLE MMLDiggers & Dealers Investor Presentation***STK8:30amSCU8:14amSTEMCELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***STO8:35amCAD8:13amCAENEUSDrilling Commences at Roberts Hill***SUD8:53amAME8:13amALTOMETALSHigh-grade gold from first diamond hole at Lord Nelson***TBA9:33amMHK8:13amMETALHAWKInvestor Presentation***TG19:05amCWP8:13amCEDARWOODSCWP makes acquisitions in Melbourne's west***TGM9:29amMIN8:12amMINERALRESRHI: Sale of RHIOJV interest***TGM8:35am88E8:12am88 ENERGYStrengthening Board and Management***TGM8:34amMHK8:12amMETALHAWKNorseman East Tenement Granted***TKM8:46amNNG8:11amNEXION GRONNG takes the helm as Aryaka Principal Partner in Aus & NZ***TMR8:53amRHI8:10amREDHILL IRSale of RHIOJV interest***TMZ9:34amM2R8:09amMIRAMARAircore Drilling Grows Marylebone***TNR9:44amRHT8:09amRESONANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TOE8:41amAMD8:09amARROW MINAMD Consolidates 80km Strike Length of Gold-Rich Boromo Belt***TOE8:40amCGB8:07amCANNGLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TOU8:06amTOU8:06amTLOUENERGYHydrogen HOA Announcement***TRT9:25amM8S8:06amM8SUSTAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - 30.06.2021***TYR8:24amBUX8:04amBUXTONRESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VAR8:22amRXH8:04amREWARDLEJune 21 Quarterly Activities Update***VIA8:21amBUX8:04amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities Report***VPR8:39amHE88:03amHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report June 2021***VR18:24amHE88:03amHELIOSAppendix 5B June 2021***VR18:23amBRB8:01amBREAKERQuarterly Activities Report***VUL9:23amBRB8:01amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow Report***WAF9:00amAUQ8:00amALARA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGR8:21amAPT7:30amAFTERPAYFY21 trading update***WJA9:11amAPT7:30amAFTERPAYSquare, Inc. announces plans to acquire Afterpay***WMG8:40am


----------



## barney (3 August 2021)

*10.45am Tuesday 3rd August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeIOD10:45amIODMVoluntary suspension***8CO10:01amCOI10:37amCOMETRIDGEMahal Gas Project acquisition - Investor Presentation***AIS10:26amAIS10:26amAERISRESMINERAL RESOURCE AND ORE RESERVE ESTIMATE JUN 21 MURRAWOMBIE***AIS10:22amAIS10:22amAERISRESCONSTELLATION UPDATE***AIS10:20amAIS10:20amAERISRESEXTENSIONS TO CRACOW MINE LIFE***AIS10:19amAIS10:19amAERISRESNEW PROJECTS TO EXTEND TRITTON MINE LIFE***AIS10:19amAIS10:19amAERISRESMINERAL RESOURCE AND ORE RESERVE ESTIMATE JUNE 2021 CRACOW***AIS10:19amAIS10:19amAERISRESMINERAL RESOURCE AND ORE RESERVE ESTIMATE JUNE 2021 TRITTON***AIS9:55amWWI10:13amWEST WITSWWI Raises $7m to Commence Underground Mine Development***AOP8:19amFNT10:02amFRONTIERMurraydium Rare Earth Project Acquisition***APC9:17am8CO10:01am8COMMONLTDSuccessful $3.78m capital raise to fund growth***AQI8:26amFIJ10:00amFIJI KAVAFIJ - Placement to Build Inventory for Growth***ARR8:27amMXR9:59amMAXIMUSInsurance Claim Settlement***ASN8:21amECF9:59amELANOR COMCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***BBL9:57amBBL9:57amBRIS BRONCProfit Guidance***BDC8:40amCOI9:57amCOMETRIDGE$10m loan facility provides funding for Mahalo Gas Hub***BGL8:50amSTO9:56amSANTOSCOI: Funded Acquisition of APLNGs 30% of Mahalo Gas Project***BNR9:21amCOI9:56amCOMETRIDGEFunded Acquisition of APLNGs 30% of Mahalo Gas Project***BSX9:38amAIS9:55amAERISRESPause in Trading***BUR9:39amVKA9:55amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECEIVES RESIGNATION OF EXECUTIVE CHAIRMAN***CCP8:52amMYX9:52amM PHARMAClass action proceeding***CCP8:50amWGX9:51amWESTGOLDDiggers & Dealers Presentation 2021***CCP8:43amPRM9:40amPROMINENCEPRM Investor Presentation - August 2021***COE9:08amBUR9:39amBURLEY MINAirborne Survey identifies several EM anomalies at Yerecoin***COF9:28amBSX9:38amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Board Approves Pilot Plant & Ta Khoa Refinery DFS***COF9:25amMNS9:36amMAGNISReinstatement to Official Quotation***COF9:23amMNS9:36amMAGNISMagnis Secures A$20 Million in Funding from US Institutions***COF9:01amOKU9:32amOKLO RESOklo Confirms Resource Growth Potential South of Seko***COI10:37amGLA9:32amGLADIATORBendoc Drilling Program***COI9:57amIXR9:31amIONICRAREThird Rig Mobilised to Makuutu***COI9:56amCOF9:28amCENTOREITCOF FY21 Property Compendium***CWN9:25amROG9:28amRED SKYROG Initiates Activity at Killanoola PRL13 South Australia***ECF9:59amCOF9:25amCENTOREITCOF FY21 Results Presentation***EHL9:02amCWN9:25amCROWNCrown Resorts management changes***EN18:50amRVS9:25amREVASUMRevasum joins PowerAmerica Institute***EOF8:28amCOF9:23amCENTOREITCOF FY21 Results Announcement***EOF8:26amBNR9:21amBULLETINGeko Gold Mine June Quarter Royalty Received***EOS8:54amMAM9:21amMICROASSETMARKET UPDATE - STRONG START TO FY22***ESS8:53amPHL9:21amPROPELLMarket update - continued positive momentum in July***FIJ10:00amPAB9:19amPATRYSMarket Update - PAT-DX1 Clinical Trial Preparation***FNT10:02amPBH9:19amPOINTSBETInstitutional Entitlement Offer Completion***GAL8:25amAPC9:17amAUSPOTASHLake Wells Gold Project Results/Forward Exploration Program***GDA8:22amPKD9:10amPARKD LTDPARKD Signs Binding Heads Of Agreement With AXIOM PROPERTIES***GLA9:32amCOE9:08amCOOPEROperational and Financial Update***GML8:43amNWM9:06amNORWESTMINMarymia East aircore drilling results***IOD10:45amRIE9:04amRIEDEL RESRiedel prepares for drilling at Kingman Gold Project***ISE8:20amEHL9:02amEMECO HLDGFinal repayment of US notes and RCF extension executed***IXR9:31amCOF9:01amCENTOREITCOF FY21 Appendix 4E***LIT8:18amMIO9:00amMACARTHURMCPS Capital Group to manage ASX listing of Macarthur's asset***MAM9:21amSUV8:59amSUVOSTRATTrading Halt***MIO9:00amPNR8:59amPANTORODrilling at Wagtail Confirms High Grade Depth Extensions***MNS9:36amPKD8:57amPARKD LTDPARKD Secures MOU with University of South Australia***MNS9:36amPAR8:55amPARA BIOPARADIGM REPORTS IND APPLICATION UPDATE***MXR9:59amEOS8:54amELEC OPTICEOS and Nova Systems form the Sovereign Missile Alliance***MYX9:52amESS8:53amESSENMETALTrading Halt***NPM8:23amCCP8:52amCREDITCORPCredit Corp Group FY21 Results Presentation***NWM9:06amBGL8:50amBELLEVUEMore high-grade gold extensional and infill drilling results***OKU9:32amEN18:50amENGAGE BDREN1 Welcomes 8 New Customer Integrations***OVN8:48amCCP8:50amCREDITCORPCredit Corp Group FY21 Media Release***PAA8:18amOVN8:48amOVENTUSCompany Presentation***PAB9:19amCCP8:43amCREDITCORPAppendix 4E***PAN8:18amGML8:43amGATEWAYGML on Track for Significant Resource Growth at Gidgee***PAR8:55amVML8:42amVITALMETALVital Intersects High-Grade REO in Tardiff Zones 2 & 3***PBH9:19amBDC8:40amBARDOCGOLDBardoc initiates study on accelerating production growth***PHL9:21amQML8:40amQMINESMt Chalmers Look-a-Likes Confirms Large Scale Potential***PKD9:10amTUL8:30amTULLARESGreen Lantern Infill Drilling Results***PKD8:57amEOF8:28amECOFIBREInvestor Presentation FY21***PNR8:59amARR8:27amARAREEARTH117% increase in Indicated Resource at La Paz***PRM9:40amEOF8:26amECOFIBREAppendix 4E Preliminary Financial Report FY21***PVW8:19amAQI8:26amALICANTOBonanza silver and zinc grades first hole at Sala Project***QML8:40amGAL8:25amGALILEOFraser Range Drilling Campaign Underway***RIE9:04amNPM8:23amNEWPEAKCap Burn Results and NZ Portfolio Update***ROG9:28amGDA8:22amGOODDRIFY21 Results***RVS9:25amASN8:21amANSON RESAnson Signs Paradox Bromine MOU with TETRA Technologies, Inc***STO9:56amISE8:20amIENHNCDCSHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SUV8:59amAOP8:19amAPOLLOCONSRebecca metallurgical hole hits 75.8m @ 4.64g/t Au***TUL8:30amPVW8:19amPVWRESLTDLeonora - Continued Positive Drilling Results at Jungle Well***VKA9:55amPAA8:18amPHARMAUSTEpichem Completes Build of OHD Benchtop Flow Reactor***VML8:42amLIT8:18amLITHIUMAUSLIT fortifies IP protection for its battery recycling***WGX9:51amPAN8:18amPANORAMICPresentation - Diggers & Dealers Mining Forum 2021***WWI10:13am


----------



## barney (4 August 2021)

*10.05am Wednesday 4th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeATU10:05amAtrum Completes Entitlement Offer Institutional Component***88E10:01amQEM10:02amQEMLIMITED$2m Placement to Accelerate Julia Creek Development***99L9:02am88E10:01am88 ENERGYUmiat Oil Field - Update***ABR9:03amGUD9:59amG.U.D.Results Briefing and Webcast - 30 June 2021***AGY8:26amEFE9:58amE IRONOption To Acquire Trigg Hill Lithium Project***AIZ7:30amEMT9:57amEMETALSHIGH GRADE GOLD RESULTS ON TWIN HILLS PROJECT***AJQ8:45amRAP9:56amRESAPPAlodokter to launch ResAppDx in Indonesia***AOP8:19amRAP9:56amRESAPPMedgate enters licence agreement with ResApp Health***ATU10:05amSVL9:55amSILVERMINEContinued Outstanding Drill Results From Bowdens Silver***BBC8:50amPVW9:52amPVWRESLTDCorporate Presentation***BGD8:21amESS9:51amESSENMETALPlacement to fund ramp up activities***BRK8:56amZAG9:45amZULEIKAHIGH GRADE RESULTS AT CREDO INCLUDE 7m @ 5.22g/t AU***BWP8:19amTNR9:45amTORIANZAG: HIGH GRADE RESULTS AT CREDO INCLUDE 7m @ 5.22g/t AU***BWP8:18amMNS9:43amMAGNISNY Lithium-ion Battery Plant Update Binding Sales Increase***CAF8:34amSP39:37amSPECTURRetraction of Statement in Announcement***CV18:16amMBK9:37amEPM 27693 Wild Irishman Granted***CYM9:06amROG9:36amRED SKYSuccessful Rod Testing at Killanoola PRL13 South Australia***EFE9:58amHCT9:35amHOLISTATrading Halt***EMT9:57amWPL9:28amWOODSIDEScarborough Project Update and Line Item Guidance***ESS9:51amGUD9:24amG.U.D.Dividend/Distribution - GUD***GL19:02amRPM9:24amRPMAUTOGRPRPM Announces Three Strategic Growth Transactions***GMA8:27amKGL9:23amKGLKGL Resources Board Changes***GMA8:24amIMR9:21amIMRICORTGA Approval Received for Advantage-MR System***GMA8:21amRDH9:21amREDH EDUICT: Extension of exclusivity period with RDH***GUD9:59amICT9:21amICOLLEGEExtension of exclusivity period with RDH***GUD9:24amIXU9:20amIXUPCompletion of DataPOWA Acquisition positions IXUP for Growth***GUD9:19amGUD9:19amG.U.D.Full Year Statutory Accounts***HCH9:10amPX19:13amPLEXUREPlexure Leadership Change***HCT9:35amPEK9:13amPEAK RESTrading Halt***HRL8:16amHCH9:10amHOT CHILISuspension from Official Quotation***ICT9:21amCYM9:06amCYPRIUMMETNanadie Well 180m Sulphide Ore Grade Cu Intercept from 10m***ICT9:01amVR19:05amVECTIONTECSettlement of JMC Group Acquisition***IMR9:21amRXM9:05amREXMINRex Minerals Placement Presentation***IXU9:20amABR9:03amAMERPACBOMaterial Exploration Target for Potential Resource Expansion***KFW8:22amGL19:02amGLOBALLITH12m at 2.95g/t Gold Intercepted at Twin Veins Prospect***KGL9:23amPIQ9:02amPROTEOMICSProteomics to collaborate to validate test for endometriosis***KLL8:21am99L9:02amNINETYNINInvestor Presentation August 2021***LCD8:20amRDH9:01amREDH EDUExtension of exclusivity period with ICT***LIT8:19amICT9:01amICOLLEGERDH: Extension of exclusivity period with ICT***MBK9:37amBRK8:56amBROOKSIDETrading Halt***MNS9:43amBBC8:50amBNKBANKINGBNK Alliance with Goldman Sachs***MOH8:21amRXM8:47amREXMINRex announces A$50M Placement for Hillside pre-development***PEK9:13amAJQ8:45amARMOURMcArthur Board and Management***PIQ9:02amTNY8:43amTINYBEANSLEGO Systems, Inc. Renews Partnership with Tinybeans***PSC8:31amSTM8:34amSUN METALSDrilling underway at El Palmar***PVW9:52amCAF8:34amC ALLIANCEAppointment of CEO - John Shuttleworth***PX19:13amPSC8:31amPROSPECRESChishanya Rare Earth Project Update***QEM10:02amRXM8:29amREXMINTrading Halt***RAP9:56amGMA8:27amGENWORTH1H21 Investor Presentation***RAP9:56amSTK8:26amSTRICKLANDDrilling to Commence at Horse North and Dusk Til Dawn***RDH9:21amAGY8:26amARGOSYRincon 2,000TPA Li2CO3 Operations - Equipment Procurement***RDH9:01amGMA8:24amGENWORTH1H21 Earnings Release***RLT8:20amKFW8:22amKFWDisclosure Document***ROG9:36amSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber Update***RPM9:24amGMA8:21amGENWORTHAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial Report***RPM8:20amRZI8:21amRAIZINVESTJuly 2021 - Key Metrics***RXM9:05amKLL8:21amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Commissioning Update***RXM8:47amBGD8:21amBARTONGOLDBarton signs $300,000 Funding Agreement with SA Govt***RXM8:29amMOH8:21amMOHO RESEast Sampson Dam Presentation***RZI8:21amLCD8:20amLATCONSOLDInvestor Presentation***SKO7:31amRPM8:20amRPMAUTOGRPRPM secures option underwriting***SP39:37amRLT8:20amRENERGENMULTIPLE PHASE 2 HELIUM SALES AGREEMENTS SECURED***STK8:26amWTL8:20amWT FIN GRPInvestor Presentation Reach Markets Webinar***STM8:34amVUL8:20amVULCAN EIndustry Leading Life Cycle Assessment results***STX8:21amAOP8:19amAPOLLOCONSDiggers and Dealers Presentation Materials***SVL9:55amLIT8:19amLITHIUMAUSVSPC granted patent for nickel & cobalt-free cathode powder***TNR9:45amBWP8:19amBWP TRUSTAMIT Fund Payment notice***TNY8:43amBWP8:18amBWP TRUSTFull-year results to 30 June 2021***VAR8:18amVAR8:18amVARISCANFurther Significant Zinc Discoveries at Novales Project***VEE8:17amVEE8:17amVEEM LTDVEEM 2021 Full Year Results Update***VR19:05amHRL8:16amHRLHOLDINGCorrection to Appendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders***VUL8:20amCV18:16amCV CHECKCEO Appointment***WPL9:28amSKO7:31amSERKOTrading and Booking.com for Business Migration Update***WTL8:20amAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Update on Tasman impact to earnings and liquidity***ZAG9:45am


----------



## barney (5 August 2021)

*3.34pm Thursday 5th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeMAI3:34pmMAINSTREAMASIC Registration of Scheme Booklet***1VG9:36amJTL3:25pmJAYEXEquity Raising to Raise up to $1.83 million***AGR8:35amREZ3:24pmRES&EN GRPUpdate on Mining and Exploration Activities***AJM12:54pmPLT2:02pmPLENTI GRPPlenti prices inaugural ABS***AJQ9:41amEM11:27pmEMERGEGAMEmerge Gaming Investor Presentation August 2021***ARN9:27amHCT1:18pmHOLISTACourt Proceeding***AS210:18amAJM12:54pmALTURAExploration to commence on Pilbara lithium earn-in assets***AUQ9:20amFZO12:16pmFAMILYZONEResults of Meeting***AVL9:11amEVE11:38amEVE INVESTAppendix 4C - June Quarter 2021 - Amended***BBX10:46amVAL11:23amVALORESRadiometrics Reveal New Anomalies at Hook Lake***BIL8:20amOCL11:17amOBJECTIVEFY2021 Investor Presentation***BRU8:20amKIN11:17amKIN MININGChairman's address to the General Meeting***CAE10:00amECT11:12amENVIRONProject Update - Char Kiln Arrives On Site***CCZ8:21amNEW11:01amNEW ENERGY30 June 2021 Dividend***CDT8:17amNEW10:56amNEW ENERGYDividend/Distribution - NEW***CIP9:15amID810:50amIDENTITIIIdentitii Q4 FY21 Quarterly Investor Update***CIP9:12amBBX10:46amBBXMINERALTechnical Update***CIP9:09amXAM10:45amXANADUMINESignificant Trenching Results & drilling commences @ Red Mtn***CIP9:03amTNE10:25amTECH ONETechnologyOne vs Roohizadegan Full Federal Court Decision***DCG8:23amAS210:18amASKARI METPermits Granted for Springdale Copper-Gold Project, NSW***DRX9:44amIOD10:14amIODMReinstatement to official quotation***DVL9:46amIOD10:13amIODMIODM Further Revenue Opportunity***DYL9:22amCAE10:00amCANNINDAHDRILLING AT PICCADILLY COUNTERS GOLD IN ALL 31 HOLES***ECT11:12amEQE9:57amEQUUS LTDFurther High Grade Gold Silver Results at Pegaso***EM11:27pmPOL9:53amPOLYMETALSAlahine Phase 2 Drilling Complete***EM19:33amNOX9:52amNOXOPHARMVeyonda Survival Advantage in LuPSMA Therapy Confirmed***EMD9:17amDVL9:46amDORSAVIdorsaVi extends agreement with Medtronic***EQE9:57amSCI9:45amSILVERCITYMajor Drilling Program underway at Austin Gold Project***EQR9:09amMLM9:44amMETALLICADRXiatreme agrees farm-out on Clermont Copper/Gold Project***EVE11:38amDRX9:44amDIATREMEDiatreme agrees farm-out on Clermont Copper/Gold Project***FZO12:16pmSUV9:42amSUVOSTRATMOU and Collaboration Agreement Signed***GMR9:19amMLM9:41amMETALLICAMLM signs MoU for Clermont Gold Copper project Joint Venture***HCT1:18pmAJQ9:41amARMOURTransfer of NT Permits Approved***HFR9:07am1VG9:36amVICTORYCommencement of Auger Drilling***ID810:50amINV9:36amINVESTSGRPINV & INIF cross release - INIF New Units Issued***IMM8:18amINI9:36amINT INCM FINV & INIF cross release - INIF New Units Issued***IMU8:23amRSG9:34amRESOLUTESale of Bibiani Gold Mine for US$90 million in cash***INI9:36amEM19:33amEMERGEGAMResponse to ASX Query***INI9:20amSVL9:32amSILVERMINEScoping Study Begins on Underground Mining - Bowdens Silver***INV9:36amOPN9:32amOPPENNEGOpenn Negotiation partners with RE/MAX Australia***IOD10:14amTER9:27amTERRACOMJuly 2021 Coal Sales Update***IOD10:13amARN9:27amALDOROFirst Drillhole Intersects Massive Sulphides At VC1 Target***ISE8:20amROG9:23amRED SKYTrading Halt***IVX9:01amDYL9:22amD YELLOWThick Mineralisation Identified at Barking Gecko***IYL8:20amAUQ9:20amALARA RESMining Project Construction Activities Begin in Oman***JTL3:25pmINI9:20amINT INCM FINIF - New Units Issued***KIN11:17amGMR9:19amGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim intersects 32m @ 1.4 g/t gold in oxide at Kada***LEL8:21amEMD9:17amEMYRIALEmyria to Develop Novel Psychedelics Pipeline with UWA***LIT8:28amCIP9:15amCEN I REITCIP FY21 Property Compendium***MAI3:34pmCIP9:12amCEN I REITCIP FY21 Results Presentation***MLM9:44amAVL9:11amAUSTVANADNickel Chrome Copper PGE Anomalies Identified at Coates***MLM9:41amCIP9:09amCEN I REITCIP FY21 Results Announcement***NCK8:22amEQR9:09amEQ RESMt Carbine Hits Bonanza Grades Under Open Pit***NCK8:22amHFR9:07amHIGHFIELDTrading Halt***NCK8:22amSWP9:04amSWOOPHLTDSwoop Secures $5m Deal with Orro Group***NEU8:13amCIP9:03amCEN I REITCIP FY21 Appendix 4E***NEW11:01amIVX9:01amINVIONAppendix 4E and Annual Report***NEW10:56amRDY8:40amREADYTECHOpen Office achieves first set of earnout hurdles***NOX9:52amAGR8:35amAGUIA RESCopper Assets Presentation & Video Series***OAR8:18amPXS8:30amPHARMAXISPXS Drug Decreases Tumour Burden in Liver Cancer Model***OCL11:17amLIT8:28amLITHIUMAUSIssue of shares to Acuity Capital***OPN9:32amIMU8:23amIMUGENEResearch partnership with Celularity for solid tumors***PLT2:02pmDCG8:23amDECMIL GRPDecmil Awarded $21M Windfarm Balance of Plant Works***POL9:53amNCK8:22amNICK SCALINick Scali FY21 Company Presentation***PXS8:30amNCK8:22amNICK SCALINick Scali Ltd FY21 Results Announcement***RDN8:19amTSO8:22amTESORO RESDrill Result Highlights Ternera Resource Expansion Potential***RDY8:40amNCK8:22amNICK SCALINick Scali Ltd FY21 Appendix 4E & Annual Report***REZ3:24pmCCZ8:21amCASTILLOCOPrime Broken Hill Assets Set to IPO***ROG9:23amLEL8:21amLITHENERGYApproval Process for Solaroz Exploration Nearing Completion***RSG9:34amVRS8:20amVERISAqura Awarded BHP Technology Infrastructure Upgrade Contract***SCI9:45amBRU8:20amBURUENERGYCurrajong 1 Exploration Well - Operations Update***SSR8:19amIYL8:20amIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SUV9:42amISE8:20amIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SVL9:32amBIL8:20amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SWP9:04amRDN8:19amRAIDEN RESExploration agreement signed for flagship Balkans project***TER9:27amSSR8:19amSSR MININGReports Second Quarter 2021 Results***TNE10:25amOAR8:18amOAR RESFirst Phase Exploration Progressing at Crown Project***TSO8:22amIMM8:18amIMMUTEPINSIGHT-003 investigator-initiated trial - 1st patient dosed***VAL11:23amCDT8:17amCASTLE MINBeasley Creek Soil Sampling Outlines Gold Corridor***VRS8:20amNEU8:13amNEURENPhase 3 enrolment successfully completed, results in Q4 2021***XAM10:45am


----------



## barney (6 August 2021)

*10.05am Friday 6th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeHCH10:05amHOT CHILI$40M Arranged to Acquire Cortadera & Deliver Resource Growth***ADO9:44amASN10:01amANSON RESHigher Li Recoveries Achieved with Alternate DLE Technology***AFP7:44amBRK9:58amBROOKSIDECapital Raising to Fast Track Rangers Development***AFP7:38amFZO9:48amFAMILYZONERetail Entitlement Offer Document***AGY8:18amFZO9:47amFAMILYZONEInvestor Presentation- Acquisition and $146M Capital Raising***AHX9:24amFZO9:47amFAMILYZONESmoothwall Acquisition and $146M Capital Raising***AMD8:16amADO9:44amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Signs EuGeni Philippines Distribution Agreement***ANR9:02amRXM9:43amREXMINRex announces successful completion of A$50m Placement***ASN10:01amSI69:40amSIXSIG METReceipt of Purported Notice Under Section 249D***ATU9:28amKRR9:35amKING RIVERGold Project - Exploration Update***BBC8:16amVML9:29amVITALMETALVital Metals Ramps Up Rare Earth Production at Nechalacho***BET9:01amATU9:28amSupplementary Prospectus***BGP7:31amLPE9:27amLPEHOLDINGInvestor Update July 2021 Trading***BRK9:58amAHX9:24amAPIAMApiam Acquires Golden Plains Group***CAE9:20amFZO9:21amFAMILYZONESuspension from Official Quotation***CST8:17amCAE9:20amCANNINDAHDrilling Commenced at Mt Cannindah***ERD7:30amWWG9:15amWISEWAYGRPStrategic Acquisition of Singapore Air Freight Company***FZO9:48amMVL9:08amMARVELGOLDTrading Halt***FZO9:47amSYA9:05amSAYONAExploration Boost for Pilbara Lithium Assets***FZO9:47amANR9:02amANATARA LSSuccessful Piglet Study***FZO9:21amBET9:01amBETMAKTECHNew Jersey Officially Legalises Fixed Odds Betting***GLA8:58amRXH9:00amREWARDLESuspension from Official Quotation***HCH10:05amGLA8:58amGLADIATORBendoc Gold Project Drilling Program Commences***KRR9:35amTNY8:53amTINYBEANSTinybeans Announces Extension of Hill's Pet Partnership***LPE9:27amRML8:52amRESOLMINEast Pogo Drilling Update - 64North Project***MFD8:47amMFD8:47amMAYFIELDMFD First Half CY2021 Results & Investor Presentation***MFD8:41amMLX8:46amMETALS XChief Executive Officer resignation***MIO8:17amTBN8:42amTAMBORANAppointment of Chief Operating Officer and Technical Team***MLX8:46amMFD8:41amMAYFIELDMFD ASX Appendix 4D and Interim Report First Half CY2021***MVL9:08amPLY8:37amPLAYSIDEBusiness Update Q4FY21***NWS8:15amAGY8:18amARGOSYTonopah Lithium Project Update***PLY8:37amRMD8:17amRESMEDResMed Announces Results for the Fourth Quarter of FY2021***REA7:45amMIO8:17amMACARTHURMMacarthur strengthens DSO export position in the Yilgarn***REA7:45amCST8:17amCASTILERESMore High Grade Copper at Rover 1***REA7:45amAMD8:16amARROW MINHighly Conductive Anomalous Target Identified at Strickland***RMD8:17amBBC8:16amBNKBANKINGBNK Group Trading Update 4Q21***RML8:52amWNR8:16amWINGARA AGWingara to Boost Export Hay Production at JC Tanloden***RXH9:00amNWS8:15amNEWS CORPFY2021 Fourth Quarter Earnings Release***RXM9:43amREA7:45amREA GROUPREA Group Investor & Analyst Presentation***SI69:40amREA7:45amREA GROUPREA Group announces FY21 results***SYA9:05amREA7:45amREA GROUPAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report***TBN8:42amAFP7:44amAFT PHARMASM presentation***TNY8:53amAFP7:38amAFT PHARMASM chairs address***VML9:29amBGP7:31amBRISCOEFirst Half Sales to 1 August 2021***WNR8:16amERD7:30amEROADEROAD completes Share Purchase Plan***WWG9:15am


----------



## barney (9 August 2021)

*10.08am Monday 9th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingABCCodeTimeICL10:08amICENIGOLDIceni Gold Exploration Update***A1G9:29amHFR10:08amHIGHFIELDSuccessful Equity Raise***AGX9:48amARN10:01amALDOROPause In Trading***AKN8:49amROG9:56amRED SKYRed Sky Completes Placement and Launches SPP***AML9:19amRGI9:52amROTOGROPause in Trading***APL9:47amAGX9:48amAT GBL SHRScheme to exchange APL shares for units in AGX1***ARN10:01amHYM9:47amHYPERIONTestwork Confirms High Value Heavy Rare Earths***ARN8:25amAPL9:47amANTIPODESScheme to exchange APL shares for units in AGX1***AZJ8:17amRNO9:45amRHINOMEDTrading Halt***AZJ8:17amCAY9:42amCANYONCompletion of Tranche 1 Placement***BEM8:16amRAC9:42amRACEONCOFirst Patient Dosed in Phase 1b/2 AML Trial***BKW8:24amGSN9:39amGREATSOUTHTrading Halt***BLG8:16amFZO9:38amFAMILYZONEReinstatement to Official Quotation***BNR9:36amFZO9:37amFAMILYZONEPlacement and Institutional Entitlement Offer completed***BNR9:29amCXO9:37amCORE EXPTrading Halt***CAY9:42amBNR9:36amBULLETINNon Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus***CHK8:37amNVA9:32amNOVA MINNova Shareholder Presentation***CI18:15amBNR9:29amBULLETINNon Renounceable Rights Issue & Placements to Raise $3.63M***CKA9:12amA1G9:29amAFR GOLDTrading Halt***CLW8:36amDEG9:27amDEGREYNew results substantially extend Eagle***CLW8:32amTNR9:24amTORIANDiorite Regional Reconaissance Drilling Results***CLW8:31amNGS9:21amNGSLTDNGS executes supply agreement with Chemist Warehouse China***CXO9:37amKTA9:21amKRAKATOAMore Magnet REE's Discovered at Mt Clere***DDR8:47amAML9:19amAEON METALNew Drill Targets at Walford Creek***DEG9:27amIXR9:16amIONICRAREIonic Explores Rare Earth Refinery to Supply Western Markets***ECF9:00amTPO9:14amTIAN POHTrading Halt***ELO8:14amCKA9:12amCOKALProgress Towards Mining at BBM***ELO8:13amNVX9:12amNOVONIXTrading Halt***ELO8:13amSXY9:10amSENEXAnnual Reserves Statement***ENR8:16amJDR9:09amJADAR RESJadar Secures Largest Producing Tin Projects in the NT***FRB8:15amIAG9:03amINSUR.AUSTBoard Renewal at IAG***FZO9:38amMYS9:02amMYSTATEMyState Managing Director to Retire***FZO9:37amECF9:00amELANOR COMECF Despatches Retail Entitlement Offer Booklet***GCI8:29amTA18:54amTRANSURBANTransurban FY21 Investor Presentation***GCI8:28amTA18:53amTRANSURBANTransurban FY21 Results***GCI8:28amTYR8:52amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 73 - Week Ended 6 August 2021***GCI8:09amGNP8:52amGENUSPLUSGenusPlus Completes Acquisition***GEV8:22amTA18:51amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4E and FY21 Corporate Report***GEV8:17amAKN8:49amAUKINGDrilling Commences at Koongie Park Copper/Zinc Project***GNP8:52amDDR8:47amDICKERDATADDR Completes Acquisition of Exeed Group***GSN9:39amNOX8:39amNOXOPHARMNOX and US Govt Peak Cancer Agency Announce Collaboration***HFR10:08amIKE8:38amIKE GPSCleansing notice***HYM9:47amIKE8:37amIKE GPSIKE requests trading halt for share placement***IAG9:03amCHK8:37amCOHIBACohiba expands Gawler Craton IOCG target portfolio***ICL10:08amCLW8:36amCHTR H LWRFull Year Results - Presentation***IDZ8:15amIKE8:33amIKE GPSTrading halt***IKE8:38amSHM8:32amSHRIROTransfer of BLANCO distribution in Australia & NZ***IKE8:37amCLW8:32amCHTR H LWRFull Year Results - Media Release***IKE8:33amCLW8:31amCHTR H LWRAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report***IXR9:16amGCI8:29amGRYPHONFact Sheet***JDR9:09amGCI8:28amGRYPHONInvestor Presentation***KPG8:18amGCI8:28amGRYPHONInstitutional Placement***KPG8:18amTCL8:26amTRANSURBANTransurban FY21 Investor Presentation***KTA9:21amARN8:25amALDOROAldoro Commits to Expanded Drilling Program at Narndee***LCL8:16amBKW8:24amBRICKWORKSBKW Curtails Operations at Facilities in NSW and QLD***LEL8:17amTCL8:24amTRANSURBANTransurban FY21 Results***LFS8:19amTCL8:23amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4E and FY21 Corporate Report***LFS8:19amPRL8:22amPROVINCEGEV: GEV signs MOU with HyEnergy Project***MFG8:14amGEV8:22amGLOBENEVENGEV signs MOU with HyEnergy Project***MKG8:19amLFS8:19amLATGROUPInvestor Presentation***MTM8:15amLFS8:19amLATGROUPLatitude to Acquire Symple Loans***MXI8:16amMKG8:19amMAKODrilling Extends Tchaga Strike to 2km***MYS9:02amKPG8:18amKELLYPRTNRKPG FY21 Full Year Results Commentary***NGS9:21amKPG8:18amKELLYPRTNRPreliminary Final Report***NOX8:39amAZJ8:17amAURIZONAppendix 4E***NVA9:32amAZJ8:17amAURIZONAurizon announces FY2021 Results***NVX9:12amLEL8:17amLITHENERGYGearing Up Geophysical Equipment for Exploration at Solaroz***PRL8:22amPRL8:17amPROVINCECompressed Hydrogen Shipping Memorandum of Understanding***PRL8:17amGEV8:17amGLOBENEVENPRL:Compressed Hydrogen Shipping Memorandum of Understanding***RAC9:42amVUL8:16amVULCAN EVUL to apply to dual list on Frankfurt Stock Exchange***REG8:14amBLG8:16amBLUGLASSBLG Demonstrates World First RPCVD Tunnel Junction LD***RGI9:52amBEM8:16amBLACKEARTHCompletion of Pilot Program delivers outstanding results***RNO9:45amLCL8:16amLOS CERROSStep out drilling delivers further extensions at Tesorito***ROG9:56amMXI8:16amMAXITRANSConsolidation/Split - MXI***S2R8:15amENR8:16amENCOUNTERExploration Update from Lamil in the Paterson Province***SHM8:32amCI18:15amCREDITLMarket Update on OnStep BNPL Services***SPZ8:13amMTM8:15amMTMONGERDrilling Commences at Mt Monger***SUN7:46amFRB8:15amFIREBIRDFirebird's Maiden Oakover Drill Program Underway***SUN7:39amS2R8:15amS2RESOURCEAarnivalkea Gold Mineralisation Extended***SUN7:38amIDZ8:15amINDSKYDIVESuccessful re-negotiation of Subordinate Debt Facility***SUN7:36amREG8:14amREG HEALTHStatement regarding Employee Underpayments***SUN7:30amMFG8:14amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - July 2021***SXY9:10amELO8:14amELMOSFTWREELMO releases FY21 Financial Results***TA18:54amELO8:13amELMOSFTWREFY21 Results Investor Presentation***TA18:53amELO8:13amELMOSFTWREPreliminary Final Report***TA18:51amSPZ8:13amSMART PARKSPZ - UK Acquisition***TCL8:26amVR18:12amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales Update & First Law Enforcement Sales***TCL8:24amTLS8:11amTELSTRATelstra Health to acquire MedicalDirector***TCL8:23amGCI8:09amGRYPHONTrading Halt***TLS8:11amSUN7:46amSUNCORPAPS 330 30 June 2021***TNR9:24amSUN7:39amSUNCORPFY21 Results Presentation and Speaking Notes***TPO9:14amSUN7:38amSUNCORPFY21 Investor Pack***TYR8:52amSUN7:36amSUNCORPFY21 Results Announcement***VR18:12amSUN7:30amSUNCORPFY21 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***VUL8:16am


----------



## barney (10 August 2021)

*10.14am Tuesday 10th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeREX10:14amREG EX HLDRex Revises Profit Guidance***ADT8:18amBYH9:53amBRYAH RESNi-Cu-Au-PGE Drilling Underway at Gabanintha***AGE9:31amAVL9:53amAUSTVANADBYH: Ni-Cu-Au-PGE Drilling Underway at Gabanintha***AVL9:53amBEE9:50amBROO LTDBallarat property sale update***BBT9:19amLBY9:50amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy partners with The Fragrance Shop in the UK***BDC8:20amTER9:43amTERRACOMBlair Athol Result - July 2021***BEE9:50amTMR9:41amTEMPUSHigh Grade Results from First 2021 Drill Hole at Elizabeth***BRU8:17amAGE9:31amCompletion of Placement to accelerate Key Projects***BYH9:53amVML9:27amVITALMETALTrading Halt***CCG9:03amIVT9:22amINVENTISMarket Update-Capital Raised***CCZ8:17amMVL9:22amMARVELGOLDMarvel welcomes new cornerstone investor at 11% premium***CGF8:02amDW89:21amDIGITALWINCompany Update***CGF8:01amKKO9:21amKINETIKOKinetiko Appoints Experienced South African CEO***CGF8:01amRHY9:20amRHYTHM BIONon Renounceable pro rata offer - Completion of despatch***CGF8:00amBBT9:19amBLUEBETBBT & BlueWater Resort pursue online sports betting licence***CGF8:00amPKD9:18amPARKD LTDTrading Halt***CRN8:19amLOM9:10amLUCAPAPreliminary Interim Financial Results Presentation***CRN8:19amTTM9:07amTITANMINDynasty Project- Significant Gold Grades in Channel Sampling***CRR8:53amLOM9:06amLUCAPAPreliminary Financial Results***DW89:21amGAP9:05amGALE PACGALE PACIFIC TO RELOCATE CFO ROLE TO U.S.***EL88:16amWLE9:04amWAMLEADERSTrading Halt***EMV8:55amCCG9:03amCOMMS GRPNew acquisition completed and Earnings guidance confirmed***EUR8:18amNSM8:56amNORTHSTAW'Deep Lead' Exploration License grant enhances NSM portfolio***FFX8:19amEMV8:55amEMVISION1st Gen Device Successfully Manufactured & Ready for Testing***GAP9:05amCRR8:53amCRITICALOman Block 4 Exploration License Update***IHL8:15amSKI8:52amSPARK INFRInvolvement of PSP Investment Board in Bid Consortium***IVT9:22amKRM8:45amKINGSROSETalang Santo Mineral Resource Estimate Update***JHX7:30amVRC8:43amVOLTVolt Joins European Raw Materials Alliance***KKO9:21amPEC8:39amPERPET RESArrowsmith West Exploration License Granted***KRM8:45amSCG8:37amSCENTREDividend/Distribution - SCG***LBY9:50amMP18:37amMEGAPORTFY21 Full Year Announcement***LOM9:10amMP18:37amMEGAPORTFY21 Full Year Results and Global Update***LOM9:06amMP18:36amMEGAPORTAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***MKG8:20amTMZ8:31amTHOMSONRESDefinitive Agreement for Acquisition of Silver Spur Mine***MP18:37amMKG8:20amMAKOMako Completes Sale of Niou Project in Burkina Faso***MP18:37amBDC8:20amBARDOCGOLDBardoc selects GR Engineering as preferred EPC Tenderer***MP18:36amFFX8:19amFIREFINCHFurther Viper Results and Commencement of Mining***MP18:19amSWF8:19amSELFWEALTHSWF hits 100k Active Traders and increases market share***MVL9:22amCRN8:19amCORONADOHalf Year Results and Investor Presentation***NSM8:56amPXX8:19amPOLARXDrilling underway at massive sulphide copper targets***NVX8:15amMP18:19amMEGAPORTInnovoEdge Acquisition***NVX8:14amCRN8:19amCORONADOAppendix 4D***PEC8:39amADT8:18amADRIATICHigh-Grade Mineralisation Intercepted Northwest of Rupice***PKD9:18amEUR8:18amEUROLITH$6.5 million Raised to Finalise DFS***PXX8:19amRED8:18amRED 5 LTDKing of the Hills hits 50% completion milestone***RED8:18amCCZ8:17amCASTILLOCOLogistics in Place to Drill 130m Thick Arya Target***REX10:14amBRU8:17amBURUENERGYCorporate Presentation***RHY9:20amEL88:16amELEVATEURAEncouraging Uranium Mineralisation Identified at Namib IV***RKN7:31amS2R8:16amS2RESOURCEBase Metal Exploration Update***RKN7:31amSHH8:15amSHREE MINGeochemical Sampling Confirm Prospectivity at NT Projects***RKN7:30amIHL8:15amINHEALTHHREC and FDA pre-IND request for Psilocybin Therapy***S2R8:16amNVX8:15amNOVONIXProposed issue of securities - NVX***SCG8:37amNVX8:14amNOVONIXPhillips 66 Announces Strategic Investment in NOVONIX***SHH8:15amCGF8:02amCHALLENGERChallenger announces CEO retirement***SKI8:52amCGF8:01amCHALLENGER2021 Analyst Pack***SWF8:19amCGF8:01amCHALLENGER2021 Investor Presentation and outlook***TER9:43amCGF8:00amCHALLENGER2021 Market release***TMR9:41amCGF8:00amCHALLENGER2021 Appendix 4E***TMZ8:31amRKN7:31amRECKONInvestor Presentation Slides***TTM9:07amRKN7:31amRECKONResults Summary***VML9:27amJHX7:30amJ HARDIEQ1 FY22 Results Pack***VRC8:43amRKN7:30amRECKONAppendix 4D***WLE9:04am


----------



## barney (11 August 2021)

*11.49am Wednesday 11th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTMT11:49amTECHMETALSTMT Investor Presentation - Spark Plus Mining Day***88E11:21amEIG11:34amEINVST INCJuly 2021 Final Distribution Details***A1G9:45am88E11:21am88 ENERGYHalf Year Report and Accounts***AOU8:48amVML11:10amVITALMETALVital Enters Agreement to Acquire Heavy Rare Earth Projects***ARF8:18amAXE10:09amARCHER MATChinese patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip***ARF8:18amVKA10:09amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECEIVES USD$3M AS PART PAYMENT OF INTERCOMPANY LOANS***ARF8:17amRNO10:07amRHINOMEDFirst Government orders for Rhinoswab***AS210:03amSKY10:05amSKYMETALSThick Base Metals - Cullarin & Drilling Started - Doradilla***AVL9:26amGSN10:04amGREATSOUTHPlacement of $2,500,000 to fund expanded drilling program***AXE10:09amAS210:03amASKARI METExploration Program Commenced at Horry Copper Project***AZI8:18amBAS10:03amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - July 2021***BAS10:03amPKD10:03amPARKD LTDPKD Awarded Consulting Contract St John Of God Hospital***BFC8:18amDRX10:02amDIATREMEDrilling boosts confidence in Galalar resource***BMM8:18amCNI10:01amCENTURIACNI FY21 Results Announcement***BRK8:19amWCG10:01amWEBCENTRALCNW: Target Statement to Reject Offer***BSR9:00amCNW10:01amCIRRUS NETTarget Statement to Reject Offer***CBA8:16amVKA10:00amVIKINGMINEPause in Trading***CBA8:09amYRL9:57amYANDALDiscovery Potential Confirmed - Malone Gold Project***CBA7:51amCNW9:56amCIRRUS NETFY21 Results - Record Revenue & Cash***CBA7:48amCNI9:54amCENTURIACNI FY21 Results Presentation***CBA7:43amOZM9:53amOZAURUMSpectacular High-Grade Gold RC Hits***CBA7:39amCNW9:50amCIRRUS NETApp 4E & Annual Report***CBA7:35amKBC9:47amKEYBRIDGECRPN Redemption and Conversion Results***CBA7:30amA1G9:45amAFR GOLDDIDIEVI DELIVERS BROAD HIGH GRADE GOLD INTERCEPTS***CDT8:18amCNI9:44amCENTURIACNI FY21 Appendix 4E***CHR9:29amTGM9:32amTHETATGME Project Development Update***CNI10:01amTDO9:31am3D OILSequoia 3D Seismic Survey to commence in T/49P***CNI9:54amLIT9:29amLITHIUMAUSCHR: CHR's Fieldwork Underway at the Bynoe Lithium Project***CNI9:44amCHR9:29amCHARGERCharger's Fieldwork Underway at the Bynoe Lithium Project***CNJ9:00amKPT9:27amKANGISLANDChanges to Board and Executives***CNW10:01amAVL9:26amAUSTVANADAVL Secures Vanadium Electrolyte Manufacturing Technology***CNW9:56amUCM9:24amUSCOMFive New Software Copyrights for BP Plus in China***CNW9:50amRGI9:23amROTOGROSuspension from Official Quotation***COY9:03amLKE9:19amLAKE RESStrong Expression of Interest to Fund 70% of Kachi Project***CXO8:58amELT9:18amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report***DRX10:02amPNX9:18amPNX METALSFountain Head Gold Project Drilling Results***EIG11:34amPRX9:18amPRODGOLCo-Funded Diamond Drilling Underway at PHD Gold Target***ELT9:18amTPO9:14amTIAN POHSuspension from Official Quotation***G508:59amGLA9:13amGLADIATORAcquisition of Prospective Tanzanian Exploration Portfolio***GAL8:27amMTH9:12amMITHRILMithril Extends High-Grade Gold Silver***GCI8:56amMGU9:12amMAG MININGTrading Halt***GLA9:13amMMG9:10amMONGERGOLDAgreement with CSIRO for Enhanced Exploration***GSN10:04amROG9:06amRED SKYShare Purchase Plan 2021 Offer Booklet***IAG8:12amIDZ9:06amINDSKYDIVEAcquisition of Virtual Reality Production Studio***IAG8:11amCOY9:03amCOPPERMOLYRenewal of Mt Nakru exploration licence***IAG8:06amKPT9:00amKANGISLANDMinister declines Smith Bay and new agricultural strategy***IAG7:59amCNJ9:00amCONICO LTDDrilling Intersects Further Copper Sulphides At Ryberg***IDZ9:06amBSR9:00amBASSARIBASSARI - MAKABINGUI GOLD PROJECT UPDATE***IHL8:19amG508:59amGOLD50LTDGeophysics survey completed at Golconda Project***IKE8:44amMRQ8:58amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse Very High Mineral Assemblage***IKE8:44amCXO8:58amCORE EXP$91 Million Raised through Successful Placement***IKE8:25amGCI8:56amGRYPHONCompletion of Institutional Placement***IKE8:24amPFE8:52amPANTERACorporate Presentation***IRE8:36amWLE8:51amWAMLEADERSOversubscribed Shortfall Facility and additional placement***KBC9:47amAOU8:48amAUROCH MINRESULTS DEFINE NEW HIGH-PRIORITY DRILL TARGETS AT LEINSTER***KPT9:27amQPM8:45amQLDPACIFICMOU for gas supply and transportation***KPT9:00amIKE8:44amIKE GPSIKE Investor presentation***LIT9:29amIKE8:44amIKE GPSAmended IKE announces underwritten A$21.3m capital raising***LKE9:19amMIN8:38amMINERALRESFY21 Investor Presentation***MEG8:37amMEG8:37amMEGADOSignificant Gold Intercepted in Drilling at Chakata Project***MGU9:12amMIN8:37amMINERALRESFY21 Full Year Financial Statements and Appendix 4E***MIN8:38amIRE8:36amIRESSReceipt of revised NBIO from EQT***MIN8:37amGAL8:27amGALILEOSulphides in First Drill Holes at Delta Blues***MMG9:10amIKE8:25amIKE GPSNZX Corporate Action Notice***MRQ8:58amIKE8:24amIKE GPSIKE announces fully underwritten A$21.3m capital raising***MTH9:12amSES8:21amSECOSMaterial improvement in FY21 results***MZZ8:17amBRK8:19amBROOKSIDEMulti-Stage Stimulation Underway on Jewell Well***NMT8:17amIHL8:19amINHEALTHIncannex Psychedelic Therapies Presentation***NWS8:17amTOE8:19amTORO ENERGVHMS related gold and base metal prospectivity confirmed***OZM9:53amARF8:18amFY21 Annual Results Presentation***PFE8:52amCDT8:18amCASTLE MINCastle Increases Earaheedy Basin Footprint***PKD10:03amARF8:18amFY21 Annual Results***PNX9:18amBMM8:18amBALKAN MINBMM Advances Rekovac with Appointment of Drilling Contractor***PRX9:18amAZI8:18amALTAZINCPunta Corna Cobalt Project Multiple Veins & Licence Renewal***QPM8:45amBFC8:18amBEST GLOBCEO Letter to Shareholders***RGI9:23amARF8:17amAppendix 4E and Financial Report for year ended 30 June 2021***RNO10:07amZMM8:17amZIMILMITED$300,000 device order from new integration partner Polyaire***ROG9:06amNMT8:17amNEOMETALSVanadium Recovery Pilot Plant - Successful Completion***SES8:21amNWS8:17amNEWS CORPFY2021 Appendix 4E Form 10-K***SKY10:05amMZZ8:17amMATADORMultiple New Structures Identified from High-Res Magnetics***TDO9:31amTSO8:16amTESORO RESNew gold discovery confirmed at Ternera East***TGM9:32amCBA8:16amCWLTH BANKCBA off-market share buy-back information flyer***TMT11:49amIAG8:12amINSUR.AUSTIAG FY21 Results Presentation***TOE8:19amIAG8:11amINSUR.AUSTIAG FY21 Investor Report***TPO9:14amCBA8:09amCWLTH BANKCBA announces $6 billion off-market share buy-back***TSO8:16amIAG8:06amINSUR.AUSTIAG Announces FY21 Results***UCM9:24amIAG7:59amINSUR.AUSTFull Year Statutory Accounts***VKA10:09amCBA7:51amCWLTH BANKAppendix 3C Notification of Buy-Back***VKA10:00amCBA7:48amCWLTH BANK2021 Annual Report***VML11:10amCBA7:43amCWLTH BANK2021 Basel III Pillar 3 Disclosure***WCG10:01amCBA7:39amCWLTH BANK2021 Full Year Results Presentation***WLE8:51amCBA7:35amCWLTH BANK2021 Full Year Results ASX Announcement***YRL9:57amCBA7:30amCWLTH BANK2021 Annual Results Profit Announcement***ZMM8:17am


----------



## barney (12 August 2021)

*4.13 pm Thursday 12th August*


CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeFSA4:13pmFSA GROUPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***1VG9:18amBYE4:12pmBYRON ENERResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***ADA9:47amFSA4:09pmFSA GROUPDividend/Distribution - FSA***ADA9:44amPBX4:00pmPACIFICBAReplacement Deed of Company Arrangement (DOCA) Proponent***ADN10:38amTER3:48pmTERRACOMRefinance Update***AGI9:13amEQE2:59pmEQUUS LTDPRODUCTION RESULTS FROM CERRO BAYO***AGL8:31amRXH2:41pmREWARDLEReinstatement to Official Quotation***AGL8:26amRXH2:41pmREWARDLEApplication of Listing Rule 11 MedTech Growth Services Agree***AGL8:16amPAF2:31pmPMASIANAppendix 4E and Annual Report 2021***AIS8:14amPGF2:23pmPMGLOBALDividend Guidance***AJX12:37pmLIC2:16pmLIFESTYLELifestyle Communities acquires land at Cowes***AJX11:17amAQD2:16pmAUSQUESTCopper Potential Confirmed at Hamilton***ALB8:14amPGF2:14pmPMGLOBALAppendix 4E and Annual Report 2021***AMP7:32amAQS2:12pmAQUISClosure of Casino Canberra***AMP7:32amMGH2:10pmMAAS GROUPResidential Project Acquisitions***AMP7:32amCGF1:40pmCHALLENGERDividend/Distribution - CGF***AMP7:31amJDR1:30pmJADAR RESResponse to ASX Aware Query***AMP7:31amPXS1:30pmPHARMAXISPreliminary Final Report***ANP8:48amAJX12:37pmALEXIUMTrading Halt***AOA9:31amHIT12:18pmHITECH GRPDividend/Distribution - HIT***AQD2:16pmHIT11:58amHITECH GRPHIT FY21 Results Summary***AQS2:12pmHIT11:52amHITECH GRPPreliminary Final Report***ARC9:18amPH211:50amPUREHYDROExcellent Preliminary results at the Serowe 3 CBM well***ARC9:14amWRM11:43amWHITEROCKAUL:Schemes for Merger of AUL and WRM Become Effective***ARE9:05amAUL11:43amAUSTARGOLDSchemes for Merger of AUL and WRM Become Effective***AUL11:43amGBE11:34amGLOBE METKanyika Project - Mining Licence Update***AZY8:15amGDF11:21amGARDAPRGRPGARDA Annual Results Presentation***BYE4:12pmAJX11:17amALEXIUMPause in Trading***CEL8:44amJAN11:09amJANISONJAN FY21 Financial Year Summary and Trading Update***CEN7:33amGDF11:07amGARDAPRGRPGARDA Appendix 4E***CGF1:40pmSRI10:51amSIPA RESWA Exploration Activity Update***CKA9:18amKPT10:44amKANGISLANDNotification of buy-back - KPT***CLA9:27amRDH10:39amREDH EDUFY21 Trading Update***CNQ8:45amADN10:38amANDROMEDAAndromeda enters new kaolin Joint Venture***CPH10:03amICT10:17amICOLLEGEPreliminary Final Report & Appendix 4E***CPH9:53amRDH10:12amREDH EDUICT & RDH AGREE TERMS TO CREATE A LEADING EDUCATION COY***CQE8:30amICT10:12amICOLLEGEICT & RDH AGREE TERMS TO CREATE A LEADING EDUCATION COY***CQE8:30amRDH10:07amREDH EDURedHill and iCollege announce Bid Implementation Agreement***CQE8:29amICT10:07amICOLLEGERDH:Redhill & iCollege announce Bid Implementation Agreement***CXM9:57amE3310:04amEAST33 LTDCovid Trading Update No Change to FY22 $7.59m EBIT***DCG9:40amCPH10:03amCRESOTrading Halt***DDD8:40amPUA10:00amPEAKMINLTDSpin out of non-core gold assets***DDR9:15amNWM9:57amNORWESTMINResults of Rights Issue***DGF8:35amCXM9:57amCENTREXArdmore Project Updated Definitive Feasibility Study***DOW8:35amMYR9:56amMYERTrading Update for FY21***DRO8:40amMKR9:55amMANUKARESRecord Performance for July expected to continue***DUG8:14amCPH9:53amCRESOPause in Trading***DXB8:45amADA9:47amADACELFY2021 Results Announcement***E3310:04amADA9:44amADACELFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***EQE2:59pmPVW9:44amPVWRESLTDTanami Project - The Next Chapter of Exploration Begins***FFG9:35amDCG9:40amDECMIL GRPOperational Update***FSA4:13pmPKO9:39amPEAKO LTDScout RC Drilling Program Commenced reformatted announcement***FSA4:09pmMNB9:38amMINBOS RESMinbos Secures Location for Granulation Plant***GBE11:34amFFG9:35amFATFISHFFG's Investee Fatberry Continues Exponential Growth***GBR8:16amAOA9:31amAUSMONGrant of EL 9252 McAlpine near Tumut NSW***GDF11:21amMLM9:30amMETALLICA98 Hole Drill Program Completed at Cape Flattery Silica***GDF11:07amGMN9:28amGOLDMOUNTNRights Issue Closes Oversubscribed***GLA9:15amCLA9:27amCELRESCLA Secures Permit Extension to Sagay Copper-Gold Project***GLN9:10amSTM9:24amSUN METALSCopper porphyry intersected in first hole at El Palmar***GMG8:36amCKA9:18amCOKALProgress in TBAR Project***GMG8:35amARC9:18amAUST RURALInvestor Presentation - The New ARC***GMG8:35am1VG9:18amVICTORYCommencement of Coodardy Diamond Drilling***GMN9:28amDDR9:15amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDR***GNC8:37amGLA9:15amGLADIATORGladiator Raises $1mil to Fund Exploration Activities***HIT12:18pmARC9:14amAUST RURALARC makes First Investment Under New Strategy***HIT11:58amAGI9:13amAINSWORTHAGI Release re FY21 Preliminary Financial Results***HIT11:52amGLN9:10amGALANLITHTrading Halt***HLX8:14amRMI9:10amRES MININGDivestment of Wowo Gap Project***ICG8:38amPIQ9:08amPROTEOMICSProteomics contracts Biotem to manufacture PromarkerD kits***ICT10:17amRCT9:05amREEFCASINOUpdate on Reef Hotel Casino Operating Restrictions***ICT10:12amARE9:05amARGONAUTNyungu Copper-Cobalt Deposit - Commencement of Drilling***ICT10:07amWRM9:04amWHITEROCKCopper-rich massive sulphides identified at Keevy VMS Trend***IDA8:17amNPM9:01amNEWPEAKShareholder Share Purchase Plan***JAN11:09amKKO8:57amKINETIKOKinetiko to Commence New Drilling Program***JCS8:15amTHR8:49amTHORMININGStrategic Placement***JDR1:30pmANP8:48amANTISENSEANP Updates on US Regulatory Plans for ATL1102 in DMD***KEY8:14amDXB8:45amDIMERIXTrading Halt***KFM8:12amPPC8:45amPEETNotification of buy-back - PPC***KKO8:57amSRL8:45amSUNRISECNQ: Signs Agreement for Technology Services with SRL***KPT10:44amCNQ8:45amCLEAN TEQCNQ Signs Agreement for Technology Services with SRL***LIC2:16pmCEL8:44amCHAL EXPHualilan Drilling Confirms Second Deeper Zone at Sentazon***MGH2:10pmOXX8:43amOCTANEXSefton Lag Sampling Confirms Gold Mineralisation***MGR8:38amDRO8:40amDRONE$1.1 million Grant Award***MGR8:34amDDD8:40am3D RESAdelong Goldfield Positive Drill Results at Challenger***MGV8:16amVMC8:39amVENUS METRXL: Youanmi Near-Mine Prospects Delivers High-Grades***MKG8:17amRXL8:39amROX RESYouanmi Near-Mine Prospects Continue to Deliver High-Grades***MKR9:55amICG8:38amINCA MINLSNE Area Drilling Update - Riqueza Project, Peru***MLM9:30amMGR8:38amMIRVAC GRPMGR FY21 Results Announcement***MNB9:38amGNC8:37amGRAINCORPGrainCorp announces upgrade to FY21 guidance***MYR9:56amGMG8:36amGOOD GROUPFull Year Results Presentation***NMT8:13amGMG8:35amGOOD GROUPGoodman 30 June 2021 Full Year Results***NPM9:01amDOW8:35amDOWNER EDIAnnual Report to shareholders***NWM9:57amDGF8:35amDOWNERDOW: Annual Report to shareholders***OXX8:43amGMG8:35amGOOD GROUPAppendix 4E - Full Year Accounts***PAF2:31pmMGR8:34amMIRVAC GRPAppendix 4E***PBX4:00pmAGL8:31amAGL ENERGYFY21 Results Presentation***PGF2:23pmCQE8:30amCHSOCINFRAFull Year Results - Presentation***PGF2:14pmCQE8:30amCHSOCINFRAFull Year Results - Media Release***PH211:50amCQE8:29amCHSOCINFRAAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report***PIQ9:08amAGL8:26amAGL ENERGYFY21 Results and FY22 Earnings Guidance***PKO9:39amTLS8:22amTELSTRATelstra announces on-market share buy-back of up to $1.35b***PKO8:21amTLS8:22amTELSTRATelstra FY Results CEO and CFO briefing materials***PPC8:45amPKO8:21amPEAKO LTDScout RC Drilling Program Commences***PPS8:16amTLS8:19amTELSTRATelstra achieves turning point in financial performance***PUA10:00amMKG8:17amMAKO10,000m Drill Program Commences on Gogbala Prospect at Napie***PVW9:44amIDA8:17amINDIANARESAircore Drilling & Exploration Update***PXS1:30pmPPS8:16amPRAEMIUMAppointment of CEO***QBE7:30amGBR8:16amGREATBOULDRC drilling extends mineralisation at Blue Poles***QBE7:30amMGV8:16amMUSGRAVEBig Sky delivers more near-surface gold***QBE7:30amTLS8:16amTELSTRATelstra Full Year Statutory Accounts***RCT9:05amAGL8:16amAGL ENERGYAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***RDH10:39amJCS8:15amJCURVECOVID-19 and Business Update***RDH10:12amAZY8:15amANTIPA MINFurther High-Grade Gold Results at 100% Minyari Deposit***RDH10:07amTEG8:14amTRIANGLEKEY:Update on Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin***RMI9:10amKEY8:14amKEY PETROLUpdate on Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin***RXH2:41pmTLG8:14amTALGAGROUPIndustry Leading Green Battery Anode LCA Results***RXH2:41pmDUG8:14amDUG TECHDUG protecting IP for hydrogen energy storage system***RXL8:39amHLX8:14amHELIXCanbelego JV Copper Intercepts & Drilling Update***SCN8:12amAIS8:14amAERISRESHLX: Canbelego JV Copper Intercepts & Drilling Update***SP38:11amALB8:14amALBIONRESLeinster Project Produces Drill Ready Ni-Cu Targets***SRI10:51amNMT8:13amNEOMETALSBattery Recycling Demo Plant - Stage 1 Commissioned***SRL8:45amVRS8:13amVERISAqura Positioned for Demerger Following Strategic Review***STM9:24amKFM8:12amKINGFISHERDrilling Results Confirm Multiple Copper Zones at Boolaloo***TEG8:14amSCN8:12amSCORPIONRC Drilling Commences at Pharos Gold Targets***TER3:48pmSP38:11amSPECTURMarket Briefing***THR8:49amCEN7:33amCONTACT ENContact and Genesis announce long-term electricity agreement***TLG8:14amAMP7:32amAMPHY21 Investor Report***TLS8:22amAMP7:32amAMPHY21 Investor Presentation***TLS8:22amAMP7:32amAMPAMP reports HY21 results***TLS8:19amAMP7:31amAMPHY21 AMP Ltd Financial Report***TLS8:16amAMP7:31amAMPASX Appendix 4D***VMC8:39amQBE7:30amQBE INSUR2021 Half Year Results Presentation***VRS8:13amQBE7:30amQBE INSURMarket release - 2021 half year results***WRM11:43amQBE7:30amQBE INSURAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year Report***WRM9:04am


----------



## barney (13 August 2021)

*9.55am Friday 13th August*






CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeJAT9:55amJATCORPJAT Products to be Sold on JD.COM Platform in China***92E8:21amNUH9:55amNUHEARAPause in trading***AFR9:46amMRL9:52amMAYURCustomers confirm support for Mayur lime products***AIZ7:30amAFR9:46amAFRICAN ENTrading Halt***ALB8:58amCNB9:42amCARNABYRES60m @ 1% Copper at Greater Duchess***ALB8:54amGLN9:42amGALANLITHGalan Completes A$50m Institutional Placement***ALK9:37amCST9:40amCASTILERESResponse to ASX Price Query***ASN9:36amALK9:37amALKANETrading Halt***BBN8:28amTER9:37amTERRACOMMOU Signed for Guinea Iron Ore Project***BBN8:27amASN9:36amANSON RESUpdated Ann - Higher Recoveries From Alternate DLE Test Work***BBN8:27amCAN9:30amCANN GROUPCann proceeds with Schedule 3 CBD registration program***BKT8:19amFFX9:30amFIREFINCHTrading Halt***CAN9:30amRYD9:27amRYDERCAPDividend/Distribution - RYD***CAN8:37amRYD9:21amRYDERCAPRyder Capital FY2021 - Results Announcement***CAN8:37amRYD9:20amRYDERCAPAppendix 4E and FY2021 Annual Report***CNB9:42amDSE9:15amDROPSUITETrading Halt***CNQ8:37amCTM9:13amCENTAURUSKey Environmental Approval Lodged for Jaguar***CST9:40amLIT9:11amLITHIUMAUSLIT seeks further IP protection for battery recycling***CTM9:13amPPT9:11amPERPETUALSignificant Items Update***CXO9:05amCXO9:05amCORE EXPShare Purchase Plan and Application Form***DSE9:15amALB8:58amALBIONRESEntitlement Issue of Loyalty Options***DUR8:18amALB8:54amALBIONRESLoyalty Options Prospectus***EMD8:45amEMD8:45amEMYRIALEmyria Executes Pure CBD Agreement with AltaSciences***EMD8:37amSGQ8:45amST GEORGEHighly Successful Drilling at Paterson Project***EMD8:37amVIP8:42amVIP GLOVESUS FDA and AUS TGA accreditations update***EVN8:24amKPG8:38amKELLYPRTNRAug 21 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial Year***FFX9:30amEMD8:37amEMYRIALCAN: Cann and Emyria mutually end collaboration***GLN9:42amCAN8:37amCANN GROUPCann and Emyria mutually end collaboration***HMD8:26amEMD8:37amEMYRIALEmyria and Cann Mutually End Collaboration***IAP8:17amCNQ8:37amCLEAN TEQAward of New Water Recovery Contract in Middle East***IKE7:54amCAN8:37amCANN GROUPEMD: Emyria and Cann Mutually End Collaboration***JAT9:55amBBN8:28amBABY BFY21 Investor Presentation***KPG8:38amBBN8:27amBABY BFY21 Results Announcement***LIT9:11amBBN8:27amBABY BAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***MEZ7:30amHMD8:26amHERAMEDHeraCARE paid pilot commences at Joondalup Health Campus***MRL9:52amEVN8:24amEVOLUTIONSuccessful Pricing of US$550M Debt via US Private Placement***NEW8:21amNEW8:21amNEW ENERGYNEW Appoints New CEO***NUH9:55amPBH8:21amPOINTSBETPBH Launches in West Virginia, Appoints VP Global Trading***PBH8:21am92E8:21am92ENERGYMultiple Prospective Conductors at Tower Uranium Project***PPT9:11amBKT8:19amBLACKROCKBinding Offtake Term Sheets Executed for Large Flake***PRL8:19amPRL8:19amPROVINCEHyEnergy Project Forging Ahead on Multiple Fronts***RYD9:27amDUR8:18amDURATECDuratec secures $53 million contract***RYD9:21amIAP8:17amIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Brisbane office building***RYD9:20amIKE7:54amIKE GPSIKE wins material customer contract***SGQ8:45amAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Air NZ updates on capital raise timing and liquidity***TER9:37amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for July 2021***VIP8:42am


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

*10.16 am Monday 16th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeVMX10:16amVALMECLTDAPPENDIX 4E & PRELIMINARY FINANCIAL REPORT***4DS9:33amWPL10:12amWOODSIDEResponse to Media Speculation***88E8:02amXAM10:09amXANADUMINEVertical Extension of High Grade Bornite Zone-Stockwork Hill***AHI9:05amWEL10:08amWINCHESTERSignificant Oil and Gas Production at White Hat 2106***AHQ9:06amIOU10:07amIOUPAYTrading Halt***ALK9:40amWPL10:03amWOODSIDEBHP: Response to press speculation on BHP Petroleum business***ANX8:03amBHP10:03amBHP GROUPResponse to press speculation on BHP Petroleum business***AQX9:12amAXP9:58amAXPENERGYPause in Trading***ARG8:37amRDH9:56amREDH EDUICT: Extension of offer period***ARN9:17amICT9:56amICOLLEGEExtension of offer period***AS29:44amSUD9:54amSUDAiNKT cell therapy platform update***AUZ8:48amMP19:54amMEGAPORTCompletion Announcement - InnovoEdge Acquisition***AVZ8:58amAXE9:53amARCHER MATBiochip patent application enters US National Phase***AWV9:22amRUL9:53amRPMGLOBALDivestment of GeoGAS***AXE9:53amMOB9:51amMOBILICOMMobilicom launches AI-based 360-degree Cybersecurity Suite***AXP9:58amIOU9:50amIOUPAYPause in Trading***BAR9:00amPAM9:48amPA METALSReung Kiet Lithium Project Drilling Update***BCC9:29amCXU9:46amCAULDRONUnderground Drilling commenced at Blackwood Gold Project***BEN8:20amSUP9:45amSUPLAKESuspension from Official Quotation***BEN8:12amAS29:44amASKARI METPhase I Drilling Program at Burracoppin Project Complete***BEN8:12amFFX9:44amFIREFINCHIntroducing Leo Lithium - The Next Global Lithium Producer***BEN8:12amGTG9:42amGENE TECHCompletion of EasyDNA Acquisition set for global expansion***BHP10:03amSPQ9:42amSUPERIORExploration Update - Steam Engine***BPT8:29amPNR9:41amPANTOROTrading Halt***BPT8:20amALK9:40amALKANEHigh grade mineralisation from surface at Boda***BPT8:11amTMR9:39amTEMPUSMore High-Grade Gold Results from Elizabeth Project***BRN8:35amPRM9:38amPROMINENCEBowsprit -1 Rig Timing Update***BSL8:10amPX19:35amPLEXUREPlexure and TASK to merge***BSL8:10am4DS9:33am4DSMEMORYTrading Halt***BSL8:10amOKR9:31amOKAPI RESAssays Uncover 2km Lithium Target at Lake Johnston Project***CAI8:01amCPH9:31amCRESOHalucenex Awarded Dealer's License from Health Canada***CAR7:57amDKM9:30amDUKETON16m of Sulphide Mineralisation below Rosie South East***CAR7:56amBCC9:29amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Additional ZOLEO Orders***CAR7:56amGTR9:29amGTI RESTrading Halt***CAZ9:07amNWH9:29amNRWHOLDLTDGolding - LOI for Curragh Contract Extension***CEN7:31amGPT9:25amGPTGPT Group 2021 Interim Results - Property Compendium***CEN7:31amGPT9:24amGPTGPT 2021 Interim Result - Data Pack***CEN7:30amTBA9:23amTOMBOLATrading Halt***CM89:06amAWV9:22amANOVAMETALBig Springs Tenement Package Substantially Expanded***CPH9:31amJTL9:21amJAYEXCorrection FY20 Audited Accounts and Impairment for HY21***CR99:13amGPT9:21amGPTGPT Interim Result 2021***CXU9:46amFGL9:20amFRUGLGROUPCompany Update***DKM9:30amSDF9:19amSTEADFASTInvestor presentation FY21 results, Coverforce, placement***DLT8:59amEGR9:17amECOGRAFLithium-ion Battery Anode Recycling Pilot Plant***DXB8:48amECS9:17amECSBOTANICColes to stock ECS Hemp Seed Oil***DXB8:46amARN9:17amALDOROTrading Halt***ECS9:17amSWM9:16amSEVENWESTPresentation of Year End Results***EEG8:40amSDF9:15amSTEADFASTMarket release FY21 results, Coverforce, placement***EGR9:17amCR99:13amCORELLARESDrillhole intercepts confirm high purity kaolin at Tampu***FFX9:44amPGO9:13amPACGOLDLarge-Scale Gold Targets Defined at Alice River***FGL9:20amAQX9:12amALICEQUEENRC DRILLING COMMENCES AT HORN ISLAND***FID8:14amWML9:07amWOOMERAMultiple Stacked Gold Lodes Identified at Mt Venn***FID8:10amCAZ9:07amCAZALY RESWML: Multiple Stacked Gold Lodes Identified at Mt Venn***GBZ9:02amAHQ9:06amALLEGIANCENew Elk Mine Reports Three Covid Cases***GPT9:25amCM89:06amCROWDAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***GPT9:24amAHI9:05amADVANCEDHIBearn Provides US Market Update***GPT9:21amSWM9:05amSEVENWESTSWM FY21 Full Year Results Release***GPT8:48amSDF9:04amSTEADFASTFY21 Appendix 4E***GPT8:37amSDF9:04amSTEADFASTFY21 results, placement & Coverforce acquisition***GPT8:35amICG9:03amINCA MINLSInca Expands Riqueza Copper-Gold Project to the South***GPT8:26amSWM9:03amSEVENWESTAppendix 4E***GTG9:42amGBZ9:02amGBMRESOURCDrilling Update - Yandan Gold Project***GTR9:29amHTG9:01amHARVESTTGVessel Redelivery Shines Spotlight on Technology***GWA8:09amWWI9:01amWEST WITSScoping Study Results Highlight Potential for Long Mine Life***GWA8:09amBAR9:00amBARRA RESOperational Update***GWA8:09amDLT8:59amDELTADRONEDLT to Expand in Australia through Acquisition of Arvista***HTG9:01amTD18:58amTALI DIGITrading Halt***ICG9:03amAVZ8:58amAVZ MINSCarriere de l'Este deposit a likely rival to Roche Dure***ICT9:56amSDF8:55amSTEADFASTTrading Halt***IMD7:58amWGR8:54amWESTERNGRLNear Surface High Grade Gold up to 48.95 g/t Au - Gold Duke***IMD7:58amMXR8:54amMAXIMUSTrading Halt***IMD7:57amSGQ8:52amST GEORGEDrilling Underway at Mt Alexander***IOU10:07amLPE8:51amLPEHOLDINGTrading Halt***IOU9:50amZNC8:51amZENITH MINSignificant New Copper-Gold Drill Targets at Red Mountain***JBH8:34amDXB8:48amDIMERIXPreliminary Final Report***JBH8:32amGPT8:48amGPTGPT Group - Interim Results Presentation***JBH8:26amAUZ8:48amAUST MINESBinding offtake agreement signed with LG Energy Solution***JTL9:21amDXB8:46amDIMERIXSuccessful $20m Placement to Fund Phase 3 Trials***KCC8:20amMSV8:42amMITCH SERVCapital raising presentation***LLC8:12amEEG8:40amEMPIRE ENEEmpire Completes Major Beetaloo Acquisition***LLC8:11amNML8:38amHigh-grade gold in new reef at St Arnaud***LLC8:10amARG8:37amARGOPreliminary Final Report for year ended 30 June 2021***LPE8:51amGPT8:37amGPTAppendix 4D GPT Management Holdings June 2021***MAU8:04amBRN8:35amBRAINCHIPCapital Call with LDA***MBK8:28amGPT8:35amGPTAppendix 4D GPT Group June 2021***MGV8:11amJBH8:34amJB HI-FIResults Presentation - 2021 Full Year Results***MOB9:51amMTS8:33amMETCASHLTDSuccessful completion of $200m Off-Market Buy-Back***MP19:54amJBH8:32amJB HI-FICompany Announcement - 2021 Full Year Results***MSV8:42amPOS8:31amPOSEIDONMore High-Grade Assays for Golden Swan***MSV8:31amMSV8:31amMITCH SERVOrganic growth strategy and equity raising***MSV8:21amBPT8:29amBEACHBeach Energy Ltd FY21 Results Presentation***MTS8:33amMBK8:28amDrilling commences at Millennium Cu-Co-Au Project***MVL8:10amTYR8:27amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 74 - Week Ended 13 August 2021***MXR8:54amGPT8:26amGPTGPT responds to media speculation on Ascot Capital portfolio***NML8:38amJBH8:26amJB HI-FIAppendix 4E and Financial Report - 2021 Full Year***NNG8:03amNXM8:25amNEXUS MINSDrilling at Crusader Delivers 14 Metres @ 8.8g/t Gold***NWH9:29amMSV8:21amMITCH SERVTrading Halt***NXM8:25amKCC8:20amKINCORACOPSecond Quarter 2021 Financial Statements and MD&A***OKR9:31amBPT8:20amBEACHBeach Energy Ltd FY21 Full Year Results***PAM9:48amBEN8:20amBEN ADE BKFY21 Results presentation***PEC8:08amPPS8:17amPRAEMIUMPPS FY2021 Annual Results Presentation***PGO9:13amPPS8:16amPRAEMIUMFY2021 results - A year of record growth***PNR9:41amPPS8:16amPRAEMIUMPreliminary Final Report***POS8:31amFID8:14amFIDUCIANGPInvestor Presentation - FY 21 Results***PPS8:17amLLC8:12amLEND LEASELL FY21 Results Announcement, Presentation and Appendix***PPS8:16amBEN8:12amBEN ADE BKFY21 Results announcement***PPS8:16amBEN8:12amBEN ADE BKAppendix 4E***PRM9:38amBEN8:12amBEN ADE BKBEN to acquire Ferocia to accelerate digital strategy***PX19:35amMGV8:11amMUSGRAVEBonanza gold grades at White Heat, Cue***RDH9:56amBPT8:11amBEACHAppendix 4E***RUL9:53amLLC8:11amLEND LEASELendlease Group 2021 Annual Report***SDF9:19amLLC8:10amLEND LEASEAppendix 4E***SDF9:15amFID8:10amFIDUCIANGPPreliminary Final Report***SDF9:04amBSL8:10amBLUESCOPEFY2021 Results Investor Presentation***SDF9:04amBSL8:10amBLUESCOPEFY2021 Full Year Results ASX Release***SDF8:55amBSL8:10amBLUESCOPEFY2021 Full Year Appendix 4E, Directors' Report and Accounts***SGQ8:52amMVL8:10amMARVELGOLDHigh-grade continuity confirmed in Tabakorole central zone***SPQ9:42amSYD8:10amSYDAIRPORTRevised Indicative Proposal***SRK8:04amGWA8:09amGWA GROUPFY21 Results Media Release***STX8:04amGWA8:09amGWA GROUPFY21 Results Presentation***SUD9:54amGWA8:09amGWA GROUPFY21 Preliminary Final Report***SUP9:45amPEC8:08amPERPET RESBeharra - Metallurgical Program Update***SWM9:16amSRK8:04amSTRIKELoading of Maiden Iron Ore Shipment Underway in Peru***SWM9:05amMAU8:04amMAGNET RESMultiple thick and high-grade zones located at Lady Julie***SWM9:03amSTX8:04amSTRIKE ENESale of Interest in PEL96***SYD8:10amVXR8:03amVENTUREXANX:Completion Of Additional Minimum Expenditure at Whim Cre***TBA9:23amANX8:03amANAXMETALSCompletion Of Additional Minimum Expenditure at Whim Creek***TD18:58amVAR8:03amVARISCANDrilling Contractor Appointed for Follow-Up at San Jose***TMR9:39amNNG8:03amNEXION GRONNG Blue Sky acquisition completion on improved terms***TPD8:02am88E8:02am88 ENERGYMerlin-1 well confirms light oil with appraisal well planned***TYR8:27amTPD8:02amTALONENERGTalon Acquires Emissions Reduction Technology***VAR8:03amCAI8:01amCALIDUSRESMining starts at Warrawoona Gold Project in WA's Pilbara***VMX10:16amIMD7:58amIMDEXFull Year Results Presentation***VXR8:03amIMD7:58amIMDEXFull Year Results Announcement***WEL10:08amIMD7:57amIMDEXPreliminary Final Report***WGR8:54amCAR7:57amCARSALESFY21 Results Presentation***WML9:07amCAR7:56amCARSALESMedia Release FY21 Results***WPL10:12amCAR7:56amCARSALESAppendix 4E and Annual Report 2021***WPL10:03amCEN7:31amCONTACT ENContact Energy 2021 Integrated Report***WWI9:01amCEN7:31amCONTACT ENContact Energy FY21 Full Year Results***XAM10:09amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENJuly 2021 Operating Report***ZNC8:51am


----------



## barney (17 August 2021)

*10.09am Tuesday 17th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeEXL10:09amELIXINOLH1 FY2021 Results Presentation***4DS9:48amAQR10:07amAPNCONREITFY21 Results, Acquisitions and Equity Raising Announcement***AAR8:20amSRJ10:06amSRJTECHNOSecures BoltEx campaign for Al Shaheen Field Qatar***AAU9:03amEXL10:02amELIXINOLH1 FY2021 Results Announcement***AFR9:53amSDF10:01amSTEADFASTSuccessful completion of Institutional Placement***AGY8:19amREZ10:00amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn Mining Operations (on the move)***AII9:42amWNX9:59amWELLNEXTrading Halt***AKO8:14amEXL9:57amELIXINOLH1 FY2021 Appendix 4D and Interim Report***AQR10:07amAFR9:53amAFRICAN ENSuspension from Official Quotation***AQR9:27amPSI9:51amPSC INSURAcquisition of Alliance Insurance***AQR9:22amCAD9:49amCAENEUSResponse to ASX Price Query***ARB9:24amGBE9:49amGLOBE METTrading Halt***ARB9:13amWAF9:49amWESTAFRICAWAF hits 2m at 82.7 g/t gold in northern shoot at M1 South***ARR8:44amPTR9:49amPETRATHERMComet Project - Infill Drill Sampling Over DG1 Completed***ASQ8:17amGWR9:48amGWR GROUPC4 Iron Ore Deposit - Production Update***ASQ8:13am4DS9:48am4DSMEMORY4DS Technical Update***AVA8:27amTMR9:43amTEMPUSTrading Halt***AVH8:34amAII9:42amALMONTYAlmonty Reports Interim 2021 Financial Results***AVN9:35amKGD9:40amKULASEM Imaging Confirms Qualitative Nature of Halloysite***BAT8:17amJDR9:36amJADAR RESTrading Halt***BD18:39amPSL9:35amPATERSONSTrading Halt***BRG8:22amAVN9:35amAVENTUSMacGregor Home Disposed***BRG8:16amSTO9:34amSANTOSCorrection of dividend record date***BRG8:11amIXR9:30amIONICRARECorporate Presentation***BTI8:42amDSE9:28amDROPSUITEDropsuite Completes $20 million Capital Raise***BTI8:40amAQR9:27amAPNCONREITAppendix 4E***BTI8:37amGO29:25amGO2PEOPLEATO Superannuation Guarantee Account***BTI8:29amMNY9:25amMONEY3Appendix 4E and Annual Report***CAD9:49amARB9:24amARB CORPDividend/Distribution - ARB***CIA8:17amNUH9:24amNUHEARANuheara to Commence Medical Device Clinical Trial***CL18:19amPCL9:23amPANCONTTrading Halt***CL18:19amAQR9:22amAPNCONREITTrading Halt***CL18:18amVG19:16amVGI GLOBALExtension to On-Market Share Buy-Back***CL18:18amARB9:13amARB CORPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***CQR8:39amNRX9:12amNORONEXLTDDrilling Commences at Witvlei Copper***CQR8:38amROG9:10amRED SKYInvestor Presentation - August 2021***CQR8:37amHFR9:07amHIGHFIELDShare Purchase Plan - Offer Booklet***CXM8:56amDXS9:07amDEXUS2021 Annual Results Presentation and Property Synopsis***DEV8:17amDXS9:04amDEXUSUpdate - Dividend/Distribution DXS***DEV8:13amAAU9:03amANTILLESAntilles Reports Additional High Grade Gold & Silver Results***DHG8:34amDXS9:03amDEXUS2021 Annual Results Release***DHG8:33amHRZ9:02amHORIZONWorld Class Richmond Vanadium JV Advances to DFS***DHG8:32amMFG9:00amMAG FINCFinal Results for the year ended 30 June 2021***DSE9:28amMFG9:00amMAG FINCAppendix 4E, Annual Report and Financial Statements***DXS9:07amS2R8:58amS2RESOURCERupert Resources Farm In to Regional Finnish Gold Ground***DXS9:04amCXM8:56amCENTREXDirect-to-farmer Sales Commence at the Ardmore Project***DXS9:03amG508:53amGOLD50LTDGold 50 Triples Land Package At Golconda Project***DXS8:44amFFT8:51amFFT GROUPTransport for New South Wales - Contract Extension***EMN8:18amMME8:48amMONEYMEMoneyMe partners with Platform Finance***EMN8:18amWMC8:48amWILUNAWiluna Nickel Project***EMN8:18amEPM8:48amECLMETALSRights Issue of Options***EPD8:14amSTO8:46amSANTOSSantos 2021 HY Results Announcement and Presentation***EPD8:14amARR8:44amARAREEARTHMagnetic separation increases TREE grade by 126% at La Paz***EPD8:14amDXS8:44amDEXUSAppendix 4E***EPM8:48amEPM8:43amECLMETALSOptions Entitlement Issue Prospectus***EPM8:43amBTI8:42amBAILADORBTI Results Announcement FY21***EXL10:09amTBN8:41amTAMBORANUpdate - EP161 Tanumbirini 2H Well Successfully Drilled***EXL10:02amSTO8:41amSANTOSTBN: Update - EP161 Tanumbirini 2H Well Successfully Drilled***EXL9:57amBTI8:40amBAILADORBTI Results Presentation FY21***FFT8:51amBD18:39amBARD1 LIFEProof-of-Concept for SubB2M ELISA-Based Ovarian Cancer Test***FZO8:19amCQR8:39amCHRETAILRTFull Year Results - Presentation***G508:53amCQR8:38amCHRETAILRTFull Year Results - Media Release***GBE9:49amOSP8:38amOSPREY MEDGlobal expansion strategy progress strengthens revenues***GO29:25amCQR8:37amCHRETAILRTAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report***GWR9:48amBTI8:37amBAILADORAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Statements***HFR9:07amDHG8:34amDOMAINFY21 Results Presentation***HPI8:19amAVH8:34amAVITA MEDFDA Approves IDE Amendment to AVITA's Vitiligo Pivotal Study***HPI8:19amDHG8:33amDOMAINFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***HRZ9:02amSGM8:33amSIMS METALFY21 Results Presentation***ISD8:18amOSP8:32amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4D Half Year Report & Accounts***IXR9:30amDHG8:32amDOMAINAppendix 4E***JDR9:36amVG18:31amVGI GLOBALAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***KCC8:20amSTO8:31amSANTOSSantos 2021 Half Year Report***KGD9:40amSGM8:30amSIMS METALFY21 Results Release***MCY7:31amSGM8:29amSIMS METALPreliminary Final Report***MFG9:00amBTI8:29amBAILADORDividend/Distribution - BTI***MFG9:00amPXS8:28amPHARMAXISPXS Grants Exclusive Option to Develop High Payload Inhaler***MIL8:12amAVA8:27amAVA RISKAVA to Divest Services Division***MIL8:12amSXY8:25amSENEXSenex announces FID for Atlas expansion project***MKG8:21amSGM8:24amSIMS METALDividend/Distribution - SGM***MME8:48amBRG8:22amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2021 - Investor Presentation***MND8:16amMKG8:21amMAKOBest Ever Grade in Continued Drilling Success at Tchaga***MNY9:25amREE8:20amRARE XKCC: Significant gold-bearing intervals at Trundle Park***NRX9:12amKCC8:20amKINCORACOPSignificant gold-bearing intervals at Trundle Park***NUH9:24amAAR8:20amANGLOMandilla Mineral Resource Increases 33% to 665,000oz***NWE8:16amAGY8:19amARGOSYRincon Groundwater Drilling Works***OPN8:16amTLX8:19amTELIXPHARMTLX66 in Phase II Academic Study of Pediatric Leukemia***OSP8:38amHPI8:19amHOTELPROPAnnual Results Announcement - 30 June 2021***OSP8:32amHPI8:19amHOTELPROPApp 4E & Annual Report - 30 June 2021***PCL9:23amFZO8:19amFAMILYZONEFamily Zone completes acquisition of Smoothwall***PSI9:51amWGO8:19amWARREGOSTX: WE5 Production Test Update***PSL9:35amSTX8:19amSTRIKE ENEWE5 Production Test Update***PTR9:49amCL18:19amCLASSClass - FY21 Investor Presentation & CEO Commentary***PXS8:28amCL18:19amCLASSClass - FY21 Appendix 4E & Annual Report***REE8:20amCL18:18amCLASSClass - FY21 Results***REZ10:00amEMN8:18amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly Financial Statements for 9 Months Ended 30-06-2021***RFR8:17amCL18:18amCLASSClass - Acquires Topdocs***ROG9:10amEMN8:18amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly MD&A for 9 Months Ended 30-06-2021***S2R8:58amISD8:18amISENTIAGRPChairman's Address to Shareholders***SCP8:13amEMN8:18amEUROMNGNSEEMN provides Q3 financial and operational highlights***SCP8:13amSGF8:18amSGFLEET2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***SCP8:13amSGF8:18amSGFLEET2021 Full Year Results Announcement***SDF10:01amBAT8:17amBATTMINBattery Minerals agrees to sell Mozambique Graphite Projects***SGF8:18amDEV8:17amDEVEXRESOUASQ: 12km long Mafic-Ultramafic Intrusion at Sovereign Proj***SGF8:18amASQ8:17amAUSSILICAQ12km long Mafic-Ultramafic Intrusion at Sovereign Project***SGF8:17amSGF8:17amSGFLEET2021 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***SGM8:33amRFR8:17amRAFAELLARFR sees 42% Increase in Measured and Indicated Resources***SGM8:30amCIA8:17amCHAMP IRONLetter of Intent with Caterpillar re Advanced Drillling Tech***SGM8:29amNWE8:16amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***SGM8:24amOPN8:16amOPPENNEGOpenn Negotiation signs partnership with The Professionals***SI68:16amMND8:16amMONADELMonadelphous Contracts Update***SRJ10:06amSI68:16amSIXSIG METWithdrawal and receipt of purported notices***STO9:34amBRG8:16amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2021 - Report Announcement***STO8:46amAKO8:14amAKORA RESBekisopa Drilling Update***STO8:41amEPD8:14amEMPIREDLTDFY21 Results Presentation***STO8:31amEPD8:14amEMPIREDLTDFY21 Results Summary***STX8:19amEPD8:14amEMPIREDLTDFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***SXY8:25amSCP8:13amSCA Property Group FY21 Results Presentation***TBN8:41amSCP8:13amSCA Property Group FY21 Results Announcement***TLX8:19amSCP8:13amPreliminary Final Report and Full Year Statutory Accounts***TMR9:43amDEV8:13amDEVEXRESOULarge-scale12km long mafic-ultramafic intrusion at Sovereign***VG19:16amASQ8:13amAUSSILICAQDEV:Large-scale12km long mafic-ultramafic intrusion at Sover***VG18:31amMIL8:12amMIL-SGMIL - Full Year FY2021 Investor Presentation***WAF9:49amMIL8:12amMIL-SGMIL - FY2021 Highlights***WBC7:35amBRG8:11amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2021 - Appendix 4E***WGO8:19amWBC7:35amWESTPACWBC 3Q21 Capital, Funding & Asset Quality Update***WMC8:48amMCY7:31amMERCURY NZFY2021 Full Year Results***WNX9:59am


----------



## barney (18 August 2021)

*10.31am Wednesday 18th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeARO10:31amASTRO RESDrilling Update - Needles Gold Project***A4N9:04amMYD10:31amMYDEALMYDEAL Refreshes Brand Identity***ABP8:33amEVS10:26amENVIROSUITEVS FY2021 Full Year Results***ABP8:29amGW110:26amGREENWINGExploration and Analysis Update***ABP8:28amEVS10:23amENVIROSUITFY2021 Results Presentation***ADI8:46amEVS10:21amENVIROSUITAppendix 4E & Annual Report to Shareholders***ADI8:43amCNJ10:18amCONICO LTDDrilling Intersects Sulphides and Magnetite at Sortekap***ADI8:37amMCP10:16amMCPHERSONFY21 Results Release - Presentation***AFR9:52amTD110:12amTALI DIGIAkili licenses TALi technology platform***AFR9:52amSRI10:07amSIPA RESWarralong Drilling Has Commenced***AHI9:47amAS210:05amASKARI METField Exploration Program Commences Callawa Copper Project***AMC8:13amTOR10:03amTORQUE METBroad, High Grade Gold Hits at Paris***AMN8:47amWNX10:02amWELLNEXWellnex Signs Licensing Agreement with Performance Inspired***AMS8:14amTOR10:00amTORQUE METPause in Trading***AMS8:14amINA9:58amINGENIAFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***AMS8:14amGTR9:56amGTI RESGTI Acquires Prospective ISR Uranium Projects in Wyoming***AQR9:32amINA9:55amINGENIAMedia Release FY21 Full Year Results***AQX9:55amCBY9:55amCANTERBURYProposed issue of securities - CBY***ARL8:13amCBY9:55amCANTERBURYMajor Funding Agreement***ARN9:30amAQX9:55amALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN TO DRILL HIGHEST RANKED TARGETS AT MENDOORAN***ARO10:31amINA9:54amINGENIAAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Reports***AS210:05amMQR9:53amMARQUEERESULTS FROM REDLINGS REE PROOF OF CONCEPT DRILLING***AVN9:18amAFR9:52amAFRICAN ENReinstatement to Official Quotation***AVN9:17amAFR9:52amAFRICAN ENAFR Secures Rights to Large Porphyry Copper Project in QLD***AVN9:17amMAF9:51amMA FIN GRPMAF 1H21 Result Presentation***AVZ8:40amRVR9:48amREDRIVERRed River hits outstanding high-grade intercepts at Liontown***BAP8:27amAHI9:47amADVANCEDHITinjoy Re-Launch Update***BAP8:27amKCC9:46amKINCORACOPResilience Mining completes prospectus-KCC Mongolian assets***BAP8:17amMAF9:46amMA FIN GRPMA Financial Group announces record 2021 HY Financial Result***BRK8:28amMAG9:45amMAGMATICTargets Defined Beneath 230,000 Oz Historic Goldfield***BRU8:10amSGR9:42amSTAR ENTThe Star Sydney additional gaming machines***CBY9:55amKAI9:40amKAIROSRoe Hills Exploration Update***CBY9:55amPME9:38amPROMEDICUSInterview with CEO - Full year results***CHR8:19amMLM9:37amMETALLICAScoping Study for Cape Flattery Silica Sand Project***CNJ10:18amMAF9:35amMA FIN GRPAppendix 4D and HY Financial Report 2021***COL8:56amMNB9:33amMINBOS RESShowcase Confirms Importance of Minbos Fertilizer Project***COL8:55amAQR9:32amAPNCONREITSuccessful completion of institutional placement***COL8:49amMCP9:32amMCPHERSONFY21 Results Release***COO8:52amMCP9:31amMCPHERSONAppendix 4E***COO8:50amRDC9:31amREDCAPEProposed Delisting of Redcape and Notice of General Meeting***CSL8:19amARN9:30amALDOROThird & Fourth Holes Intersect Massive Sulphides -VC1 Target***CSL8:19amMCP9:30amMCPHERSONDividend/Distribution - MCP***CSL8:19amSFC9:30amSCHAFFERLetter to Shareholders FY21 Results***CTD9:04amPSQ9:28amPACSMILESFY2021 Results Presentation***CTD9:04amMAT9:27amMATSA RESNickel-Copper Assays Symons Hill Fraser Range***CTD9:02amLPE9:27amLPEHOLDINGProposed issue of securities - LPE***DET9:23amIGO9:27amIGOLIMITEDMAT: Nickel-Copper Assays Symons Hill Fraser Range***DMP8:17amILA9:27amISLAND PHAIsland granted key Australian patent for ISLA-101***DMP8:16amMRC9:26amMIN.COMMODMRC To Produce ALD-Coated Natural Graphite Anode***DMP8:16amTLX9:26amTELIXPHARMTelix and Merck pan-cancer clinical collaboration***DOC8:26amSFC9:25amSCHAFFERPreliminary Final Report***DRR8:14amLPE9:25amLPEHOLDINGLPE Raises $6 million via a Placement***DRR8:14amRDC9:25amREDCAPEInvestor Presentation***DRR8:14amVCD9:24amVICCENTSTFY21 annual results presentation***DRX9:15amPSQ9:24amPACSMILES2021 Full Year Results***EBO7:31amRDC9:24amREDCAPERDC Full Year 2021 Results and Delisting Proposal***EBO7:31amDET9:23amDEALTGROUPRequest for removal from the Official List***EBO7:30amVCD9:21amVICCENTSTFY21 annual results announcement***EBO7:30amRDC9:20amREDCAPEAppendix 4E and Annual Report***EBO7:30amPSQ9:18amPACSMILESAppendix 4E and Financial Statements***EGG8:16amAVN9:18amAVENTUSAVN FY21 Results Presentation***EGG8:15amAVN9:17amAVENTUSAVN FY21 Results Announcement***EHL8:12amVN89:17amVONEXLTDVonex Announces Successful Completion of Share Purchase Plan***EHL8:12amAVN9:17amAVENTUSAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***EHL8:10amVCX9:16amVICINITYFY21 annual results presentation***ESK8:23amDRX9:15amDIATREMENorthern exploration targets resource expansion***EVN8:21amLIC9:15amLIFESTYLEAppendix 4E***EVN8:18amVCX9:14amVICINITYFY21 annual results announcement***EVS10:26amIOU9:14amIOUPAYVoluntary Suspension***EVS10:23amPME9:13amPROMEDICUSPME Full year results***EVS10:21amPGH9:13amPACT GROUPPGH Investor Presentation FY21***FBU7:32amZMM9:11amZIMILMITEDTrading Halt***FFT8:24amPME9:10amPROMEDICUSPreliminary Final Report***FFX8:18amPGH9:10amPACT GROUPPGH Media Release***FPH7:33amPGH9:10amPACT GROUPPGH Financial Results FY21***GTE8:13amVCD9:08amVICCENTSTAppendix 4E***GTR9:56amPWR9:06amPETERWAFull Year 2021 Result Update***GW110:26amCTD9:04amCORP TRAVFY21 Results Presentation***HAS8:33amA4N9:04amALPHA HPAOrica and Alpha Execute Definitive Agreements***IBG8:20amCTD9:04amCORP TRAVFY21 Results Announcement***IDZ8:36amVCX9:03amVICINITYAppendix 4E***IGO9:27amSVM9:03amSOVEREIGNRutile Province Expanded with Latest Drilling from Nsaru***IHL8:54amTBN9:03amTAMBORANDeveloping Northern Australia Conference Presentation Aug 21***ILA9:27amCTD9:02amCORP TRAVAppendix 4E - 30 June 2021***INA9:58amSGQ8:59amST GEORGEField of EM Conductors at Mt Alexander***INA9:55amCOL8:56amCOLESGROUPFY21 Results Presentation***INA9:54amCOL8:55amCOLESGROUPFY21 Results Release***IOU9:14amIHL8:54amINHEALTHIHL files Form F-1 registration statement with SEC***KAI9:40amPTL8:54amPENTALTrading Halt***KCC9:46amCOO8:52amCORUM GRPPress Release and Investor Presentation***KLL8:14amPUA8:51amPEAKMINLTDAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***LEX8:27amCOO8:50amCORUM GRPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***LIC9:15amCOL8:49amCOLESGROUPPreliminary Final Report***LIT8:19amNWL8:48amNETWEALTHNWL 2021 Results Presentation***LPE9:27amNWL8:47amNETWEALTH2021 Full Year Results ASX Announcement***LPE9:25amNWL8:47amNETWEALTH2021 Full Year Annual Report & Appendix 4E***LRS8:08amAMN8:47amAGRIMINFinal Negotiation Protocol Signed for Haul Road***MAF9:51amADI8:46amAPNINDREITFY21 Results Presentation***MAF9:46amADI8:43amAPNINDREITFY21 Results Announcement***MAF9:35amAVZ8:40amAVZ MINSManono Lithium and Tin Project Corporate Update***MAG9:45amADI8:37amAPNINDREITAppendix 4E***MAT9:27amOZL8:37amOZMINERProminent Hill Exploration Results***MCP10:16amIDZ8:36amINDSKYDIVELaunch of Operator Tactical Solutions***MCP9:32amNUH8:34amNUHEARAAppendix 4E & Annual Report for the Year Ended 30 June 2021***MCP9:31amOZL8:33amOZMINERProminent Hill Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve Statement***MCP9:30amHAS8:33amHASTTECHOre Sorting Testwork Results 26% Uplift in Mine Head Grade***MLM9:37amABP8:33amABACUSFY21 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***MNB9:33amNEA8:33amNEARMAPRecord North American performance drives strong ACV growth***MQR9:53amOZL8:32amOZMINERProminent Hill Expansion Study Update***MRC9:26amOZL8:31amOZMINER2021 Half Year Financial Results Presentation***MSV8:21amNPM8:31amNEWPEAKLodgement of Prospectus***MYD10:31amOZL8:31amOZMINER2021 Half Year Financial Results Announcement***MYE8:29amOZL8:30amOZMINER2021 Half Year Financial Results***MYE8:28amABP8:29amABACUSFY21 Results Presentation***MYE8:23amMYE8:29amMASTERMYNEFY2021 Results Presentation***NEA8:33amMYE8:28amMASTERMYNEFY2021 Results Announcement***NEA8:27amABP8:28amABACUSFY21 Results Announcement***NPM8:31amBRK8:28amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Stimulation Completed***NST8:21amBAP8:27amBAPCOR LTDFY2021 Results Presentation***NST8:18amNEA8:27amNEARMAPAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***NUH8:34amLEX8:27amLEFROYEXPAdvancing the Burns and Coogee South Prospects***NWE8:09amSUL8:27amSUPARETAIL2021 Full Year Results Presentation***NWL8:48amBAP8:27amBAPCOR LTDFY2021 Results Announcement***NWL8:47amSXL8:26amSTHNXMEDIAFY21 Full Year Investor Presentation***NWL8:47amDOC8:26amDOCTORCAREInterim Financial Report, Appendix 4D & Outlook***OZL8:37amSUL8:26amSUPARETAIL2021 Full Year Results Announcement***OZL8:33amPCG8:25amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 31 July 2021***OZL8:32amSXL8:24amSTHNXMEDIAFull Year Results Announcement***OZL8:31amFFT8:24amFFT GROUPFarmbuy.com Partnership with Farm Gate Auctions***OZL8:31amSXL8:24amSTHNXMEDIAAppendix 4E and full year accounts***OZL8:30amSUL8:24amSUPARETAILAppendix 4E & 2021 Financial Report***PAI8:07amESK8:23amETHERSTACKHalf Year results and financial report***PCG8:25amMYE8:23amMASTERMYNEAppendix 4E & FY2021 Annual Financial Report***PGH9:13amWPL8:22amWOODSIDEHalf-Year 2021 Results and Briefing Pack***PGH9:10amMSV8:21amMITCH SERVCompletion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***PGH9:10amNST8:21amNTH STAREVN: Acqn Completed to lift Mungari to Cornerstone Asset***PME9:38amEVN8:21amEVOLUTIONAcquisition Completed to lift Mungari to Cornerstone Asset***PME9:13amIBG8:20amIRONB ZINCProject Finance Application with US EXIM Bank Underway***PME9:10amLIT8:19amLITHIUMAUSCHR: SkyTEM Survey at the Coates Ni Cu Co PGE Project Unde***POD8:13amCHR8:19amCHARGERSkyTEM Survey at the Coates Ni Cu Co PGE Project Underway***PRL8:10amCSL8:19amCSLCSL Results Presentation***PSQ9:28amTAH8:19amTABCORPFull Year Results - Investor Presentation***PSQ9:24amCSL8:19amCSLCSL Results Announcement***PSQ9:18amTAH8:19amTABCORPFull Year Results - Media Release***PTL8:54amTAH8:19amTABCORPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***PUA8:51amCSL8:19amCSLCSL Statutory Accounts for the Full Year Ended 30 June 2021***PWR9:06amNST8:18amNTH STARKundana Assets Sale Completes***RDC9:31amEVN8:18amEVOLUTIONNST: Kundana Assets Sale Completes***RDC9:25amFFX8:18amFIREFINCHMorila Super Pit Delivers 10.5m at 30.4g/t gold***RDC9:24amTPD8:18amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV Maiden Prospective Resource***RDC9:20amBAP8:17amBAPCOR LTDFY2021 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***RLT8:15amDMP8:17amDOMINOSFY21 Full-Year Media Release***RMX8:11amDMP8:16amDOMINOSFY21 Full-Year Market Presentation***RVR9:48amWPL8:16amWOODSIDEHalf-Year Report 2021***SFC9:30amEGG8:16amENEROFY21 Results Announcement and Presentation***SFC9:25amDMP8:16amDOMINOSFY21 Appendix 4E / Annual Report***SGQ8:59amTNK8:16amTHINK CHILTNK 2021 half-year results presentation***SGR9:42amTNK8:16amTHINK CHILTNK 2021 half-year results announcement***SHG8:11amRLT8:15amRENERGENCONSOL GLASS AND RENERGEN AGREE LNG SUPPLY***SLR8:08amEGG8:15amENEROPreliminary Final Report***SLR8:08amTNK8:15amTHINK CHILThink Childcare Development 2021 half-year financial report***SPK7:32amTNK8:15amTHINK CHILTNK Group Appendix 4D and 2021 half-year financial report***SRI10:07amDRR8:14amDETERRA REFY21 Financial Results and Outlook Presentation***SUL8:27amDRR8:14amDETERRA REFinancial Report for the period ended 30 June 2021***SUL8:26amAMS8:14amATOMOSAtomos FY21 Results - Investor Presentation***SUL8:24amKLL8:14amKALIUMLAKEBSOPP Feasibility Study Complete - New 120ktpa Base Case***SVM9:03amDRR8:14amDETERRA REAnnual Report 2021 and Appendix 4E***SXL8:26amAMS8:14amATOMOSAtomos Appendix 4E***SXL8:24amAMS8:14amATOMOSAMS FY21 Results***SXL8:24amAMC8:13amAMCOR PLCForm 8K - FY21 results***TAH8:19amGTE8:13amGREAT WESTCopper Ridge Assays Enhance Regional Prospectivity***TAH8:19amARL8:13amARDEARESNickel Sulphide Exploration Drilling to Resume at Emu Lake***TAH8:19amPOD8:13amPODIUMStage 7 drilling continues to deliver strong PGM min***TBN9:03amEHL8:12amEMECO HLDGStrategic execution while navigating challenges***TD110:12amEHL8:12amEMECO HLDGNotification of buy-back - EHL***TLX9:26amSHG8:11amSINGHEALTHLaunch of Mobile 3D Scan App For Patient Communication***TNK8:16amRMX8:11amREDMOUNTRMX Gears up for Kimberley Rare Earths Drilling***TNK8:16amEHL8:10amEMECO HLDGAppendix 4E***TNK8:15amBRU8:10amBURUENERGYOperations Update***TNK8:15amPRL8:10amPROVINCEGreen Hydrogen Development Boosted by Key Appointment***TOR10:03amNWE8:09amNORWESTEP368 & EP426 Permian Prospectivity Update***TOR10:00amLRS8:08amLATRESLRS Brazil lithium project update***TPD8:18amSLR8:08amSILVERLAKEFY21 Financial Results Summary***VCD9:24amSLR8:08amSILVERLAKEAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***VCD9:21amPAI8:07amPLAT ASIAPreliminary Final Report***VCD9:08amFPH7:33amF&P HEALTHFisher & Paykel Healthcare provides FY22 trading update***VCX9:16amFBU7:32amFLETBUILDFletcher Building strong FY21 result, final dividend 18 cps***VCX9:14amSPK7:32amSPARK NZSpark New Zealand Limited H2 FY21 Results***VCX9:03amEBO7:31amEBOSNZX Distribution Notice***VN89:17amEBO7:31amEBOSNZX Results Announcement***WNX10:02amEBO7:30amEBOSASX Appendix 4E***WPL8:22amEBO7:30amEBOSInvestor Presentation***WPL8:16amEBO7:30amEBOS2021 FY Results Media Release***ZMM9:11am


----------



## barney (19 August 2021)

*10.17am Thursday 19th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAPZ10:17amASPENAPZ Appendix 4E and Financial Statements 30 June 2021***ADT8:09amKPO10:13amKALINAMonthly Update on KALiNA Energy Centre Saddle Hills***ADY9:24amGBE10:12amGLOBE METKanyika Project Feasibility***AIA7:30amGBE10:12amGLOBE METKNP Mining Lease Granted***AMD8:10amRDH10:07amREDH EDUSupplementary Target's Statement for ICT's revised bid***AME8:40amICT10:07amICOLLEGERDH: Supplementary Target's Statement for ICT's revised bid***ANG9:14amVG810:01amVGI ASIANAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***AOU9:06amEQT10:00amEQUITY TR2021 Full Year Results Presentation***APZ10:17amCG110:00amCARBONXTRevenue Update and Contract Expansion Secured***APZ9:04amTMR9:57amTEMPUSTempus A$6.28M Placement to Extend Drilling at Elizabeth***AQN8:17amG889:55amMILEGround EM survey to test copper-zinc targets at Yarrambee***ARD8:45amEQT9:54amEQUITY TR2021 Full Year Results Announcement***ART8:39amEQT9:54amEQUITY TR2021 Appendix 4E & Annual Financial Report***ART8:35amDC29:53amDCTWOTrading Halt***ART8:32amCE19:48amCALIMAThorsby Sparky 3 Well Drilling Update Leo 1 2 and 3***ASO9:43amUCM9:47amUSCOMUscom 4E Annual Results 2021***ASX9:03amFSG9:45amFIELD SOLUFSG Delivers Record FY21 Results***ASX9:02amFSG9:45amFIELD SOLUFull Year Statutory Accounts***AVJ9:04amSNG9:45amSIRENGOLDSiren Gold High Grade Hits Keep Coming at Alexander River***AVJ9:00amASO9:43amASTONMINNickel-PGE-Cobalt Targeting at Edleston Project, Ontario***AVJ8:56amVKA9:42amVIKINGMINEVIKING IDENTIFIES MULTIPLE TARGETS FROM AC PROGRAMME***BLX8:13amJDR9:41amJADAR RES$3.5M Placement to Fund Jadar's Australian Tin Projects***BNR9:20amFFG9:41amFATFISHFatfish Raises A$8m to grow its BNPL and Fintech Businesses***CDA9:19amPSL9:33amPATERSONSGrace Drilling Program Extended and $1.2m Capital Raising***CDA9:16amEPN9:33amEPSILONTetra Launches New Face to Face Clinic in Melbourne***CDP9:11amMQR9:30amMARQUEETrading Halt***CDP9:10amNSC9:30amNAO SMLCAPMedia Release - FY21 Results & Dividend Declaration***CE19:48amOSL9:29amONCOSILAppendix 4E Announcement***CG110:00amOSL9:29amONCOSILAppendix 4E and Annual Report***CPN8:11amTMB9:28amTAMBOURAHExploration Activities Commence***DC29:53amKTG9:27amKTIGKTG Expands Internationally with Global Automation Partner***DCG8:26amNSC9:27amNAO SMLCAPAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2021***DCG8:24amGMR9:27amGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim delivers more broad zones of oxide gold at Kada***DCG8:14amPCL9:25amPANCONTPlacement***DCX8:11amRPM9:25amRPMAUTOGRPRPM secures $8m growth funding via Strategic Investor***DRA8:12amADY9:24amADMIRALTYMariposa Term Sheet Update***DRA8:12amBNR9:20amBULLETINFinal Aircore Drilling Results Lake Rebecca Gold Project***DRA8:12amWSA9:20amWEST AREASWestern Areas Responds to Media Report***DRX9:09amNAC9:19amNAOS EX-50Media Release - FY21 Results & Dividend Declaration***DTL8:16amCDA9:19amCODANInvestor Presentation***DTL8:15amCDA9:16amCODANFull Year Statutory Accounts and Announcement***DYL9:12amRHY9:16amRHYTHM BIOInitial TGA Regulatory Documentation Submitted***EGN9:11amNAC9:16amNAOS EX-50Appendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2021***ENN8:10amANG9:14amAUSTIN ENGAustin Approves Major APAC Manufacturing Investment***EPN9:33amS2R9:13amS2RESOURCETrading Halt***EQT10:00amDYL9:12amD YELLOWTumas DFS Resource Upgrade Drilling Program Completed***EQT9:54amEGN9:11amENGENCOAppendix 4E FY21***EQT9:54amCDP9:11amCARINDALEFull Year Results Announcement***EVN8:18amVMS9:11amVENTUREMINVenture Books First Shipment - Riley Iron Ore Mine***EVN8:18amCDP9:10amCARINDALEAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Financial Report***EVN8:17amDRX9:09amDIATREMEEarly extension of debt facility***EYE8:12amOZM9:08amOZAURUMRC Drilling Extends Gold Mineralisation at Mulgabbie***EYE8:12amAOU9:06amAUROCH MINOPTIONS UNDERWRITING TO FUND EXPANDED NEPEAN DEEPS DRILLING***EYE8:12amTG19:06amTECHGENIda Valley Gold Drilling recommences***FFG9:41amHUM9:05amHUMMGROUPFY21 Investor Presentation***FSG9:45amHUM9:04amHUMMGROUPFY21 Results Announcement***FSG9:45amAVJ9:04amAVJFY21 Results Presentation***FZO8:19amAPZ9:04amASPENTrading Halt***G889:55amNCC9:03amNAOS EMERGMedia Release - FY21 Results & Dividend Declaration***GBE10:12amHUM9:03amHUMMGROUPAppendix 4E***GBE10:12amASX9:03amASXFY21 Financial Results - Media Release***GLN9:01amASX9:02amASXAppendix 4E and Annual Report***GMR9:27amGLN9:01amGALANLITHGalan to Commence Next Drilling Programme at HMW Project***HDN7:30amAVJ9:00amAVJAVJennings FY2021 Results***HDN7:30amNCC8:59amNAOS EMERGAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2021***HDN7:30amIHR8:59amINTELLIHRTrading Halt***HMX8:11amAVJ8:56amAVJ30 June 2021 Preliminary Final Report - Appendix 4E***HT18:27amTNR8:55amTORIANRC Drilling Campaign Commences at Diorite***HT18:22amJAL8:54amJAMESONInvestor Presentation***HT18:21amSHN8:53amSUNSHGOLDVirtual Gold Conference Presentation***HUM9:05amSPA8:51amSPACETALKFY21 Results Presentation***HUM9:04amNCM8:50amNEWCRESTFY21 Full Year Results - Briefing Book***HUM9:03amNCM8:49amNEWCRESTFY21 Full Year Results - Presentation***ICT10:07amNWH8:47amNRWHOLDLTDNRW FY21 Full Year Results Presentation***IHR8:59amNCM8:46amNEWCRESTFY21 Full Year Results***IPH8:40amARD8:45amARGENT MINMORE HIGH GRADE GOLD INTERSECTIONS AT PINE RIDGE***IPH8:34amNCM8:44amNEWCRESTAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***IPH8:22amSPA8:43amSPACETALKFY21 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***IRE8:09amPPT8:43amPERPETUALFY21 Operating and Financial Review***IRE8:09amNWH8:43amNRWHOLDLTDFull Year Results Release***IRE8:09amOTW8:43amOTW HLDINGOTW FY21 Results - Investor Presentation***IRI8:17amNCM8:42amNEWCRESTCadia PC1-2 Pre-Feasibility Study delivers attractive return***IRI8:16amPPT8:42amPERPETUALFY21 Results Presentation***IRI8:16amNWH8:41amNRWHOLDLTDFull Year Statutory Accounts***JAL8:54amOTW8:41amOTW HLDINGASX Announcement - OTW FY21 Results***JDR9:41amMBH8:40amMAGGIEBEERFY21 Investor Presentation***KPO10:13amAME8:40amALTOMETALSLord Henry delivers 8m @ 13.6 g/t gold from 56m***KTA8:05amIPH8:40amIPHLIMITEDFY21 Results Investor Presentation***KTD8:14amART8:39amAIRTASKERFY21 Annual Results Investor Presentation***KTG9:27amPBH8:39amPOINTSBETPBH Appointed NFL Approved Sportsbook Operator***MBH8:40amPPT8:38amPERPETUALFY21 Announcement***MBH8:38amPPT8:38amPERPETUALFY21 Appendix 4E***MBH8:37amMBH8:38amMAGGIEBEERFY21 Results Announcement***MQR9:30amMBH8:37amMAGGIEBEERFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***NAC9:19amORA8:37amORORAOrora - Results News Release - FY21***NAC9:16amORA8:36amORORAOrora - Results Investor Presentation - FY21***NCC9:03amORA8:36amORORAOrora - Investor Results Release - FY21***NCC8:59amART8:35amAIRTASKERFY21 Annual Results ASX Release***NCM8:50amORA8:35amORORAAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***NCM8:49amIPH8:34amIPHLIMITEDASX announcement FY21 Results***NCM8:46amART8:32amAIRTASKERPreliminary Final Report***NCM8:44amOTW8:31amOTW HLDINGFull Year Statutory Accounts***NCM8:42amNGS8:29amNGSLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Report***NGI8:13amHT18:27amHT&E LTDHalf Year Results Presentation***NGI8:13amDCG8:26amDECMIL GRPFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***NGS8:29amVUL8:25amVULCAN EVulcan Partners with Nico Rosberg & RXR Extreme-E Team***NMT8:21amNOX8:24amNOXOPHARMTrading Halt***NOX8:24amDCG8:24amDECMIL GRPFY21 Financial Results***NPM8:22amS328:23amSOUTH32Financial Results and Outlook Year Ended 30 June 2021***NSB8:11amNPM8:22amNEWPEAKFinland Gold Project - Drilling Update***NSC9:30amIPH8:22amIPHLIMITEDAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***NSC9:27amPXX8:22amPOLARXLarge gold-in-soil anomalies identified at Black Canyon***NWH8:47amHT18:22amHT&E LTDMarket Announcement - HT&E 2021 Half Year Results***NWH8:43amNMT8:21amNEOMETALSBattery Recycling - Decision to fund commercial operations***NWH8:41amHT18:21amHT&E LTDHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ONE8:11amSTK8:21amSTRICKLANDDrilling Underway At Yandal Project***ORA8:37amRBL8:20amREDBUBBLEInvestor Presentation - FY2021 Results***ORA8:36amFZO8:19amFAMILYZONEAgreement to provide Cloud Reporting to schools in Wales***ORA8:36amRBL8:19amREDBUBBLEInvestor Update - FY2021 Financial Results***ORA8:35amEVN8:18amEVOLUTIONFY21 Financial Results Presentation***ORG8:13amEVN8:18amEVOLUTIONFY21 Financial Results and Final Dividend***ORG8:12amEVN8:17amEVOLUTIONAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***ORG8:11amRBL8:17amREDBUBBLEFY2021 Appendix 4E, Directors' Report & Financial Report***OSL9:29amAQN8:17amAQUIRIANEquipment Finance Facility and Intellectual Property Update***OSL9:29amSGR8:17amSTAR ENTFull Year Results Presentation***OTW8:43amIRI8:17amINT RESRCHFY2021 Financial Results Briefing***OTW8:41amIRI8:16amINT RESRCHFY2021 Financial Results***OTW8:31amSGR8:16amSTAR ENTFull Year Results Announcement & Accounts***OZM9:08amIRI8:16amINT RESRCHAppendix 4E & Financial Report for FY2021***PBH8:39amDTL8:16amDATA3DTL delivers another record full year result***PCL9:25amSVS8:15amSUNVESTAppendix 4E***PPT8:43amDTL8:15amDATA3DTL Appendix 4E & Annual Financial Report***PPT8:42amDCG8:14amDECMIL GRPPreliminary Final Report***PPT8:38amSTN8:14amSATURN METSTRONG EXTENSIONAL GOLD RESULTS ACROSS APOLLO HILL***PPT8:38amKTD8:14amKEYTONESuper Cubes Plant Based Bars into Woolworths***PSL9:33amTSO8:14amTESORO RESExcellent results continue to expand the Ternera Deposit***PXX8:22amORG8:13amORIGIN ENEPresentation to Analysts and Financial Markets***RBL8:20amBLX8:13amBEACON LTGBLX FY2021 Appendix 4E***RBL8:19amNGI8:13amNAV GLOBAL2021 Annual Results Presentation***RBL8:17amTRS8:13amREJECTSHOPFY21 Results Presentation***RDH10:07amNGI8:13amNAV GLOBALAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***RHY9:16amTRS8:13amREJECTSHOPFY21 Results Announcement***RPM9:25amTRS8:13amREJECTSHOPAppendix 4E & Annual Report***S2R9:13amSSR8:12amSSR MININGExploration Results for the Cakmaktepe Extension Project***S328:23amORG8:12amORIGIN ENE2021 Full Year Results***SGR8:17amEYE8:12amNOVA EYEFY21 Investor presentation***SGR8:16amDRA8:12amDRAGLOBAL2021 Half Year Results Presentation***SHN8:53amEYE8:12amNOVA EYEFull Year Results FY21***SNG9:45amDRA8:12amDRAGLOBALDRA Global Reports 2021 Half Year Financial Results***SPA8:51amEYE8:12amNOVA EYEFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***SPA8:43amDRA8:12amDRAGLOBAL2021 Half Year Financial Report***SRK8:06amDCX8:11amDISCOVEXSURFACE SAMPLING CONFIRMS PROSPECTIVITY AT SYLVANIA PROJECT***SSR8:12amNSB8:11amNEUROSCIENResults from Pulmonary Studies***STK8:21amONE8:11amONEVIEWLegal Mediation Update***STN8:14amCPN8:11amCASPINMajor Advances at Yarawindah Brook PGE-Ni-Cu Project***SVS8:15amORG8:11amORIGIN ENEFull Year Results Financial Year Ended 30 June 2021***SXY8:10amHMX8:11amHAMMERHammer welcomes Sumitomo Metals Mining to Mt Isa East JV***SXY8:10amENN8:10amELANORStrategic Hotel Funds Management Initiative***TG19:06amAMD8:10amARROW MINDrilling Highlights Extensive Gold Mineralisation Divole E***TLX8:07amSXY8:10amSENEXFY21 full year results and outlook release and presentation***TLX8:07amSXY8:10amSENEXFY21 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***TMB9:28amWHK8:09amWHITEHAWKU.S. Federal Cyber Risk Radar Contract Renewed***TMR9:57amIRE8:09amIRESSIress 2021 Half Year Investor Presentation***TNR8:55amIRE8:09amIRESSIress 2021 Half Year Media Release***TRS8:13amIRE8:09amIRESSHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***TRS8:13amADT8:09amADRIATICVares Silver Project Definitive Feasibility Study***TRS8:13amTWE8:08amTREA WINE2021 Annual Results Investor and Analyst Presentation***TSO8:14amTWE8:08amTREA WINE2021 Annual Results Announcement***TWE8:08amTWE8:07amTREA WINEAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Results***TWE8:08amTLX8:07amTELIXPHARMResults Presentation and Shareholder Update 1H 2021***TWE8:07amTLX8:07amTELIXPHARMApp 4D and Report for Half-Year Ended 30 June 2021***UCM9:47amSRK8:06amSTRIKEMaiden Iron Ore Shipment from Peru***VG810:01amKTA8:05amKRAKATOADeep Drilling Imminent at Sugarloaf Cu-Au Porphyry Target***VKA9:42amHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRFY21 Financial Results Presentation***VMS9:11amHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRHDN Exceeds FY21 IPO Forecasts & Reaffirms FY22 FFO Guidance***VUL8:25amAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTAnnual Report to Shareholders***WHK8:09amHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***WSA9:20am


----------



## barney (20 August 2021)

*12.23pm Friday 20th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeBEM12:23pmBLACKEARTHTrading Halt***2BE11:20amMSI12:20pmMULTISTACKHalf Yearly Report***ADH8:40amBEM12:13pmBLACKEARTHPause in Trading***ADH8:39amMAM11:32amMICROASSETCORRECTION - DIVIDEND DATES***ADH8:38amTGA11:29amTHORN GRPChairman's Address and CEO's Report***AFR8:57am2BE11:20amTUBITubi Signs MRO, Appoints Advisers and Enters Agreement***AGC8:54amBIR11:18amBIRFINAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders***AJM9:37amDET11:05amDEALTGROUPProposed Acquisition of Digital Software Solutions Pty Ltd***ANG8:52amMAY11:03amMELBANASuspension and Extension of WA-488-P***ANO11:01amANO11:01amADVNANOTEKAppendix 4E***APZ8:38amISD10:31amISENTIAGRPScheme approved by Court***ARV8:11amLNU10:30amLINIUSTECHUniversity of Newcastle deploys Whizzard learning solution***AVL9:20amTTT10:03amTITOMICTTT Sells TKF1000 to Leading Research Organisation TWI UK***AXE9:47amSEQ9:54amSEQUOIAFY21 Results Investor Presentation***AXE9:17amAXE9:47amARCHER MATResponse to ASX Query***BCI8:47amNAG9:44amNAGAMBIEGold Toll Treatment Plant Approved***BCI8:39amAJM9:37amALTURAProject and Corporate Update***BEM12:23pmTRN9:34amTORRENSTrading Halt***BEM12:13pmTER9:32amTERRACOMSouth Africa Result - July 2021***BIR11:18amCHM9:31amCHIMERICIND clearance received from US FDA for CHM 1101***BMM8:09amZMM9:29amZIMILMITEDZimi Raises $3.85 million via Placement***BSA8:28amHYM9:29amHYPERIONTrading Halt***BSA8:26amCOD9:25amCODAMINLTDTrading Halt***BSE8:09amSGP9:24amSTOCKLANDStockland Property Portfolio as at 30 June 2021***BSE8:08amPFG9:23amPRIME FINPFG FY21 Investor Presentation***CEL9:02amSDI9:22amSDIInvestor Presentation 30 June 2021 Result***CHM9:31amPEX9:22amPEEL MNGMallee Bull Yields More High-Grade Copper***COD9:25amECX9:21amECLIPXBuy-back Increased, Results Date & K Roxburgh to Retire***COH8:14amAVL9:20amAUSTVANADTrading Halt***COH8:13amICL9:19amICENIGOLDIceni Completes Placement***CWY8:14amPFG9:19amPRIME FINPFG Appendix 4E & FY21 Annual Report***CWY8:13amAXE9:17amARCHER MATResponse to media speculation***CWY8:10amHTA9:16amHUTCHISONAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report***DET11:05amPFG9:14amPRIME FINDividend/Distribution - PFG***ECX9:21amSGP9:12amSTOCKLANDStockland FY21 Results Annexure***EMD8:45amRNE9:10amRENUENERGYProspectus***ESK8:10amMAM9:07amMICROASSETFY21 Results Announcement***GSM8:09amMAM9:06amMICROASSETFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***HTA9:16amLPI9:06amLITHPOWINTTrading Halt***HYM9:29amSBM9:06amST.BARBARANon-cash impairment of Atlantic Operations expected in FY21***ICL9:19amSGP9:03amSTOCKLANDStockland FY21 Results Presentation***ING8:15amCEL9:02amCHAL EXP2.8m at 59g/t Gold in First Deep Hole at Hualilan***ING8:13amSGP8:59amSTOCKLANDStockland announces FY21 Results***ING8:13amMYS8:59amMYSTATEMYS FY21 Results Investor Presentation***ING8:13amMYS8:58amMYSTATEMYS FY21 Full Year Results Announcement***ISD10:31amSGP8:58amSTOCKLANDAppendix 4E (including Stockland FY21 Annual Report)***KEY8:54amAFR8:57amAFRICAN ENAFR applies for Copper Prospects in East Kimberley, WA***LNU10:30amTPG8:55amTPGLIMITEDHY21 Financial Results Commentary***LPI9:06amTEG8:54amTRIANGLEMt Horner L7(R1) Prospective Resources Update***MAM11:32amKEY8:54amKEY PETROLTEG: Mt Horner L7(R1) Prospective Resources Update***MAM9:07amMYS8:54amMYSTATEPreliminary Final Report***MAM9:06amAGC8:54amAGCLTDAchilles Phase 2 Drilling Identifies Copper Zone***MAY11:03amANG8:52amAUSTIN ENGAustin Widens North America Presence Into Canada***MSI12:20pmOSP8:50amOSPREY MEDNotice of Special Meeting of Stockholders***MTM8:09amBCI8:47amBCIMINERALFY21 Results - Strong Earnings Support Mardie Development***MXI8:18amPIC8:47amPERPEQUITYFY21 Summary***MXI8:17amEMD8:45amEMYRIALEmyria Appoints Expert Neuropharmacologist for MDMA Program***MYS8:59amPIC8:44amPERPEQUITYFY21 Appendix 4E***MYS8:58amPTL8:41amPENTALInvestor presentation***MYS8:54amPTL8:41amPENTALPental to acquire Hampers with Bite***NAG9:44amTPG8:41amTPGLIMITEDHY21 Financial Results Media Release***NHC8:09amADH8:40amADAIRSADH FY2021 Results Presentation***OBL8:09amTPG8:40amTPGLIMITEDHY21 Investor Presentation***OBL8:08amSYD8:40amSYDAIRPORTSydney Airport - 2021 Half Year Results Presentation***OSP8:50amSYD8:39amSYDAIRPORT2021 Half Year Results Release and July 2021 Traffic***PEX9:22amADH8:39amADAIRSADH FY2021 Results Announcement***PFG9:23amSYD8:39amSYDAIRPORT2021 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4D***PFG9:19amBCI8:39amBCIMINERALAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***PFG9:14amADH8:38amADAIRSADH FY2021 Appendix 4E & Annual Report***PIC8:47amAPZ8:38amASPENAspen Group Successfully Completes Equity Raising***PIC8:44amSIQ8:30amSMARTGROUPHalf Year 2021 Results Investor Presentation***PTL8:41amVTI8:30amVISIONTECHAppendix 4D & Financial Statements 30 June 2021***PTL8:41amTPG8:29amTPGLIMITEDHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***RNE9:10amBSA8:28amBSA AUSTInvestor Presentation***SBM9:06amSIQ8:27amSMARTGROUPHalf Year 2021 Results Media Release***SDI9:22amBSA8:26amBSA AUSTAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders***SDI8:14amSIQ8:23amSMARTGROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 2021***SDI8:14amMXI8:18amMAXITRANSMXI - FY21 Full Year Results Announcement***SEQ9:54amMXI8:17amMAXITRANSMXI - App 4E and Financial Statement***SGP9:24amING8:15amINGHAMSDividend/Distribution - ING***SGP9:12amSDI8:14amSDIMedia Release 30 June 2021 Results***SGP9:03amCOH8:14amCOCHLEARFY21 Result - ASX & Media Release***SGP8:59amCWY8:14amCLEANAWAYFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***SGP8:58amSDI8:14amSDIPreliminary Final Report***SIQ8:30amING8:13amINGHAMSING FY2021 Full Year Results Presentation***SIQ8:27amING8:13amINGHAMSING FY2021 Full Year Financial Results Announcement***SIQ8:23amCWY8:13amCLEANAWAYFY21 Full Year Results Media Release***SOV8:13amING8:13amINGHAMSAppendix 4E and FY2021 Full Year Financial Report***SOV8:12amCOH8:13amCOCHLEARAppendix 4E***SWF8:11amSOV8:13amSOV CLOUDFY21 Full Year Review - Investor Presentation***SWF8:11amSOV8:12amSOV CLOUDAppendix 4E and 2021 Financial Year Accounts***SWF8:10amSWF8:11amSELFWEALTHSelfWealth FY21 Financial Results Presentation***SYD8:40amSWF8:11amSELFWEALTHSelfWealth delivers record growth in FY21***SYD8:39amARV8:11amARTEMISHigh Grade Intersections from Diamond Core at Carlow Castle***SYD8:39amVTG8:11amVITA GROUPVTG FY Results Announcement and Presentation***TEG8:54amVTG8:11amVITA GROUPVTG Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***TER9:32amCWY8:10amCLEANAWAYAppendix 4E and Consolidated Financial Report FY21***TGA11:29amESK8:10amETHERSTACK30 June 2021 Half Year results presentation***TPG8:55amSWF8:10amSELFWEALTHFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***TPG8:41amBMM8:09amBALKAN MINSurface Mapping at Rekovac Completed***TPG8:40amNHC8:09amNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities Report***TPG8:29amGSM8:09amGOLDENSTATYule Gold RC Drilling Program Completed***TRN9:34amMTM8:09amMTMONGEREnhanced Rare Earth Element Potential***TTT10:03amBSE8:09amBASEIRON2021 Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves Statement***VTG8:11amOBL8:09amOMNIBRIDGEInvestor Presentation***VTG8:11amBSE8:08amBASEIRONUpdated Kwale South Dune Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves***VTI8:30amOBL8:08amOMNIBRIDGEAppendix 4E***ZMM9:29am


----------



## barney (23 August 2021)

*9.57am Monday 23rd August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeFLX9:57amFELIXAppendix 4E and Annual Report***ACW9:19amNVU9:56amNANOVEUPause in Trading***AD88:15amYRL9:55amYANDALHigh-Grades Continue at the Sims Find Gold Prospect***AD88:15amOEL9:54amOTTOENERGYCredit Facility Amendment***AD88:15amBTN9:53amBUTNMYOB and Butn Invoice Finance goes live***AGH8:43amTIN9:52amTNT MINESDrilling to commence at Reids Ridge and Eureka***AGH8:32amSOR9:51amSTRAT ELEAppendix 4E***ALD8:54amONT9:49amSMILES LTDPause in Trading***ALD8:52amEMU9:48amEMU NLEMU recommences drilling at Gnows Nest Project Yalgoo WA***ALD8:47amHLS9:47amHEALIUSSale of Adora Fertility***ALD8:45amBYH9:47amBRYAH RESDiamond drilling commenced at Windalah***AMD8:22amIDT9:46amIDT AUSTMedia Interest, MIPS COVID-19 Vaccine & Sterile Readiness***ARN9:12amDC29:46amDCTWODC2 Signs Multiple Colocation Agreements for Approx. A1.77m***AZS9:33amBTH9:45amBIGTINCANInvestor Presentation***BD18:55amVRT9:44amVIRTUSFinancial Results Presentation FY2021***BDA9:40amVRT9:44amVIRTUSFY2021 Financial Results***BDA9:34amVRT9:43amVIRTUSAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2021***BNL8:13amVRT9:43amVIRTUSAcquisition of Adora Fertility & Day Hospitals and Placement***BRB8:23amBTH9:43amBIGTINCANAcquisition of Brainshark, Inc and $135.3m equity raising***BTH9:45amVBS9:42amVECTUS BIOSuccessful Completion of First Group in Phase I Human Trial***BTH9:43amBDA9:40amBOD AUSTRecord revenue achieved during FY2021***BTH9:15amSER9:38amSTRATEGICExploration Update***BTN9:53amS2R9:35amS2RESOURCEA$5M Placement To Fund Multiple Exploration Programs***BYH9:47amOPY9:34amOPENPAYOpenpay signs HP as new enterprise partner for OpyPro***CAN9:12amBDA9:34amBOD AUSTAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CAZ9:13amAZS9:33amAZURE MINSMultiple Massive Ni-Cu Sulphides Intersected at Andover***CHC8:30amKWR9:33amKINGWESTDrilling of priority Lake Goongarrie Au targets underway***CHC8:28amKZR9:31amKALAMAZOOPilbara Lithium Exploration Projects - Update***CHC8:23amGDI9:29amGDI PROPAnnual results announcement***CHK8:51amLPI9:29amLITHPOWINTSuccessful Completion of A$12.4 million Placement***CHL8:49amSCN9:28amSCORPIONCompletion of Drilling at Pharos Gold Targets***CHL8:42amILA9:27amISLAND PHAGriffith Uni Anti-Viral Molecule Screening Collaboration***CHL8:41amWOR9:27amWORLEYChevron awards contract for Barrow Island project in WA***CLE9:19amOML9:27amOOHMEDIA2021 Half Year Results Presentation***CNR8:10amGDI9:26amGDI PROPAnnual results presentation***CNU7:32amPRS9:26amPROSPECHSecond rig commences drilling Anton vein targets***COE8:56amGDI9:26amGDI PROPAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***COE8:48amOML9:24amOOHMEDIA2021 Half Year Results Media Release***COE8:38amIHR9:23amINTELLIHRFY2021 Results Presentation***COE8:29amNOX9:23amNOXOPHARMNOXCOVID Program to Expand After Positive Phase 1 Results***CST8:14amHIQ9:22amHITIQLTDHITIQ Technology Deployed In US College Football***CYC8:35amOML9:22amOOHMEDIAAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year Report***CYC8:34amNGS9:20amNGSLTDNGS Launches Nutritional Shake Range for Boys 10 and over***DC29:46amCLE9:19amCYCLONEAcquisition of Nickol River Mining Project***DEL8:13amNML9:19amMorning Bill continues to grow with further strong results***ELE8:24amACW9:19amACTINOGENActinogen completes global patent family grant***EM28:53amRAN9:18amRANGE INTLTrading Halt***EMU9:48amNHF9:17amNIBHOLDINGFY21 Investor Presentation***ERF8:34amNHF9:16amNIBHOLDINGFY21 Full Year Results announcement***EVT9:13amSCI9:16amSILVERCITY2nd Rig Arrives at Austin Gold Project as RC Drilling Begins***EVT9:03amSCI9:16amSILVERCITY2nd Rig Arrives at Austin Gold Project as RC Drilling Begins***EVT8:58amNHF9:16amNIBHOLDINGAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***FEX8:51amIHR9:16amINTELLIHRAppendix 4E***FLX9:57amBTH9:15amBIGTINCANTrading Halt***GAL8:29amTAR9:15amTARUGAMINThick and High Grade REEs Intercepts at Morgan Creek***GDI9:29amMCR9:14amMINCORBest intersections received to date at Golden Mile***GDI9:26amWML9:13amWOOMERADrilling Extends Baby Bear Over 2.4km Strike***GDI9:26amCAZ9:13amCAZALY RESWML: Drilling Extends Baby Bear Over 2.4km Strike***GEM8:16amEVT9:13amEVEHOSPENTYear End Results Presentation***GEM8:16amARN9:12amALDOROStrong Off Hole Electromagnetic Targets Identified at VC1***GEM8:15amCAN9:12amCANN GROUPAppendix 4E & Audited Financial Statements for FY21***GSN8:24amSIT9:07amSITE GROUPNon-binding term sheet for sale of up to 51% of subsidiary***GSN8:18amSHL9:04amSONIC HLTHCEO Presentation Full Year Result to 30 June 2021***GTE8:11amEVT9:03amEVEHOSPENTYear End Results Announcement***HIQ9:22amSTM9:01amSUN METALSEl Palmar first hole completed***HLS9:47amPTL9:00amPENTALPreliminary Final Report and Full Year Statutory Accounts***HUO8:26amTYR8:59amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 75 - Week Ended 20 August 2021***IDT9:46amTMR8:58amTEMPUSAlteration Study at Blackdome Detects Exploration Potential***IGO8:14amZNC8:58amZENITH MINEaraheedy Joint Venture - Expansion Of Drill Program By 30%***IHR9:23amEVT8:58amEVEHOSPENTPreliminary Final Report***IHR9:16amM248:57amMAMBALTDPriority Targets Identified from Geophysical Reprocessing***ILA9:27amSHL8:57amSONIC HLTHMedia Release Full Year Results to 30 June 2021***IPD8:18amCOE8:56amCOOPERFY21 full-year results and outlook presentation***KLL8:30amBD18:55amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Share Purchase Plan Completed Oversubscribed***KWR9:33amMEG8:54amMEGADOBroad Gold Zones in Second Trenching Program at Babicho***KYK8:42amALD8:54amAMPOL2021 Half Year Results Presentation***KZR9:31amEM28:53amEAGLE MMLExtensive New Alteration Identified at Golden Eagle***LEG8:22amALD8:52amAMPOL2021 Half Year Results***LFS8:08amPVW8:52amPVWRESLTDTanami - Rare Earths Results Drive Exploration Program***LFS8:08amFEX8:51amFENIX RESDividend Policy and Unaudited FY21 Financial Results***LFS8:07amCHK8:51amCOHIBADrill Rig On Site at Horse Well & Other Key Milestones***LPI9:29amVRT8:50amVIRTUSTrading Halt***LYC8:11amCHL8:49amCAMPLIFYFY21 Annual Results Presentation***M248:57amMEA8:49amMCGRATHFY2021 Results Investor Presentation***M7T8:42amCOE8:48amCOOPERFY21 full-year results announcement***M7T8:36amZEL8:47amZ ENERGYZ Energy (ZEL) receives acquisition proposal***M7T8:19amALD8:47amAMPOLAmpol's Proposed Acquisition of Z Energy***MCR9:14amMEA8:47amMCGRATHFY2021 Results ASX Announcement***MEA8:49amTRY8:46amTROY RESFatal Accident on Potaro Tenements***MEA8:47amQPM8:45amQLDPACIFICQPM to proceed to NAIF due diligence phase***MEA8:44amALD8:45amAMPOL2021 Half Year Report***MEG8:54amMLD8:45amMACALTDFY21 Results Presentation***MHJ7:46amMEA8:44amMCGRATHAppendix 4E - year ended 30 June 2021***MHJ7:31amUBN8:43amURBANISEInvestor Presentation***MHJ7:30amAGH8:43amALTHEAPeak Signs With Canopy Growth Subsidiary and Trading Update***MHK8:22amCHL8:42amCAMPLIFYFY21 Results Announcement***MLD8:45amUBN8:42amURBANISEUrbanise Reports FY21 Results***MLD8:40amKYK8:42amKYCKRLIMITTrading Halt***MOH8:14amM7T8:42amMACH7Mach7 Investor Presentation for FY21 Results***MRR8:37amYOJ8:41amYOJEEYojee Signs 4th Global Top 10 Logistics Group***NGS9:20amCHL8:41amCAMPLIFYPreliminary Final Report***NHF9:17amUBN8:41amURBANISEAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report FY21***NHF9:16amMLD8:40amMACALTDPreliminary Final Report***NHF9:16amSHL8:39amSONIC HLTHPreliminary Final Report***NML9:19amCOE8:38amCOOPERFinancial Report 30 June 2021***NOX9:23amMRR8:37amMINREXRESSurface Gold Intersected at Wiles Prospect***NVU9:56amM7T8:36amMACH7Mach7 Announces FY21 Results***NWE8:24amCYC8:35amCYCLOPHARMHalf Year 2021 Financial Results***NXM8:19amERF8:34amELANORETLERF Divestment of Moranbah Fair***OEL9:54amCYC8:34amCYCLOPHARMHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***OML9:27amSKI8:32amSPARK INFRSKI enters into Scheme Implementation Deed***OML9:24amAGH8:32amALTHEATrading Halt***OML9:22amKLL8:30amKALIUMLAKEInvestor Presentation - BSOPP Immediate Expansion to 120ktpa***ONT9:49amCHC8:30amCHARTER HGFull Year Results - Presentation***OPY9:34amGAL8:29amGALILEOMore Sulphides in Delta Blues Drilling***PGL8:22amCOE8:29amCOOPERReserves and Contingent Resources at 30 June 2021***PGL8:21amCHC8:28amCHARTER HGFull Year Results - Media Release***PGL8:21amSKS8:28amSKS TECHSKS Technologies to Acquire IT Technology Business***PPH7:47amPSI8:27amPSC INSUR2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***PPH7:46amHUO8:26amHUON AQUALetter to Shareholders***PRS9:26amGSN8:24amGREATSOUTHHigh-Grade Gold at Depth at Southern Star***PSI8:27amNWE8:24amNORWESTLOCKYER DEEP-1 OPERATIONAL UPDATE***PSI8:17amVUL8:24amVULCAN EBNP Paribas to assist DFS for Zero Carbon Lithium Project***PSI8:16amELE8:24amELMOREExecution of Shareholder and Mining Agreements, ICA Mining***PTL9:00amCHC8:23amCHARTER HGAppendix 4E***PVW8:52amBRB8:23amBREAKERDrilling to Grow Manna Lithium Discovery***QPM8:45amAMD8:22amARROW MINArrow Inks Agreement to Advance Malinda Lithium***RAN9:18amMHK8:22amMETALHAWKRC Drilling Commences***RTR8:13amPGL8:22amPROSPA GRPPGL FY21 Results Announcement***RWC7:57amLEG8:22amLEGENDRegional Drilling Commences at Rockford Project***RWC7:53amSI68:22amSIXSIG METCorporate Update***S2R9:35amPGL8:21amPROSPA GRPPGL FY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***SCI9:16amPGL8:21amPROSPA GRPPGL FY21 Results Investor Presentation***SCI9:16amM7T8:19amMACH7Preliminary Final Report and Audited Full Year Accounts***SCN9:28amNXM8:19amNEXUS MINSDrilling at Crusader Delivers Again - 10m @ 5.49g/t Au***SER9:38amSPZ8:18amSMART PARKFY21 Investor Presentation***SGM8:15amSPZ8:18amSMART PARKFY21 Preliminary Final Report (Appendix 4E)***SHL9:04amIPD8:18amIMPEDIMEDFDA Grants Breakthrough Device Designation for Renal Failure***SHL8:57amGSN8:18amGREATSOUTHReturn of Coxs Find Tenements***SHL8:39amWGB8:18amWAMGLOBALTGG: Timetable Update & SIA Amendment***SI68:22amTGG8:18amTEMPLETONTimetable Update & Scheme Implementation Agreement Amendment***SIT9:07amPSI8:17amPSC INSURAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***SKI8:32amPSI8:16amPSC INSUR2021 Full Year Results Announcement***SKS8:28amGEM8:16amG8 EDUCATECY21 Half Year Media Release***SOR9:51amGEM8:16amG8 EDUCATECY21 Half Year Investor Presentation***SPZ8:18amGEM8:15amG8 EDUCATECY21 Half Yearly Report and Accounts***SPZ8:18amSGM8:15amSIMS METALAnnouncement of On-Market Share Buy-Back***STM9:01amAD88:15amAUDINATEGLAudinate recovers from COVID to deliver strong rev. growth***TAR9:15amAD88:15amAUDINATEGLFY21 Investor Presentation***TGG8:18amAD88:15amAUDINATEGLFY21 Financial Statements & Appendix 4E***TIN9:52amMOH8:14amMOHO RESCompletion of Aircore Drilling at Tyrells & Hodges Prospects***TMR8:58amCST8:14amCASTILERESMore Bonanza Gold Hits Expand Rover 1***TRY8:46amWSR8:14amWESTAR RESMaiden RC Drilling Program Completed at Winjangoo***TYR8:59amIGO8:14amIGOLIMITEDFirst Lithium Hydroxide Successfully Produced at Kwinana***UBN8:43amBNL8:13amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 Permit Update***UBN8:42amDEL8:13amDELOREANCPFunding Mandate for Project Pipeline and FY21 Guidance***UBN8:41amZNC8:13amZENITH MINRTR: Earaheedy Zn-Pb-Ag-Mn Project - Exploration Update***VBS9:42amRTR8:13amRUMBLEEaraheedy Zn-Pb-Ag-Mn Project - Exploration Update***VRT9:44amGTE8:11amGREAT WESTLarge Strong Gold Anomaly at Firebird Gold Project***VRT9:44amLYC8:11amLYNASUpdate on Malaysian Operations***VRT9:43amCNR8:10amCANNON RESInvestor Presentation***VRT9:43amLFS8:08amLATGROUPLFS 1H21 Investor Presentation***VRT8:50amLFS8:08amLATGROUPLFS 1H21 Results Announcement***VUL8:24amLFS8:07amLATGROUPLFS Appendix 4D and 1H21 Accounts***WGB8:18amRWC7:57amRWC CORPFY2021 results announcement***WML9:13amRWC7:53amRWC CORPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***WOR9:27amPPH7:47amPUSHPAYPushpay Acquisition of Resi Media LLC Investor Presentation***WSR8:14amPPH7:46amPUSHPAYPushpay to acquire Resi Media LLC...***YOJ8:41amMHJ7:46amMICHAELHLLInvestor Presentation***YRL9:55amZEL7:34amZ ENERGYTrading Halt***ZEL8:47amCNU7:32amCHORUSChorus FY21 Results & Annual Report***ZEL7:34amMHJ7:31amMICHAELHLLFY21 Full Year Results***ZNC8:58amMHJ7:30amMICHAELHLLFull Year Statutory Accounts***ZNC8:13am


----------



## barney (23 August 2021)

*9.58am - 5.18pm Monday afternoon*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePOW5:18pmPROTEANAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders***AAU10:57amMML5:13pmMEDUSATermination of Agreement at Bananghilig Project Area***AHK10:33amKZR5:09pmKALAMAZOOPilbara Lithium Exploration Projects - Update - Amended***AIY10:33amUBN5:09pmURBANISEInvestor Presentation Amendment***ALD1:04pmATR4:45pmASTRONClarification regarding Quarterly Report***ANG10:01amLCE4:32pmLOND CITYPreliminary Final Report***ATR4:45pmLBL3:49pmLASERBONDLaserBond 2021 Performance Summary***AXT10:33amLBL3:34pmLASERBONDLBL 2021 Appendix 4E***BEM10:32amSUD3:33pmSUDAZolpiMist Update***BIQ10:33amPIA3:25pmPENGANA INPIA Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2021***BRU10:50amDDT3:21pmDATADOTPreliminary Final Report***CDH10:33amIPC3:11pmIM PACIFICPreliminary Final Report***CGM10:33amLCE2:55pmLOND CITYDividend/Distribution - LCE***COD10:20amIPC2:29pmIM PACIFICDividend/Distribution - IPC***DDT3:21pmZNC2:21pmZENITH MINUpdated Announcement - Earaheedy Expansion of Drill Program***DGH12:16pmRTR2:21pmRUMBLEZNC: Updated - Earaheedy Expansion of Drill Program***E2E10:33amEDE2:15pmEDEN INNOVPro-Rata Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***ECF11:27amIMU2:12pmIMUGENEResponse to ASX Query***ECF11:24amPF12:11pmPATHFINDERQuarterly Activities Report - Updated***ECF11:23amWMI1:52pmWAM MICROStrong outperformance drives record profit and increased div***EDE2:15pmWPL1:50pmWOODSIDEHalf-Year 2021 Results Briefing Transcript***ENN10:15amWMI1:46pmWAM MICROAppendix 4E and Annual Report***ENN10:13amMPR1:43pmMPOWER2021 Full Year Results Announcement***ENN10:12amMPR1:42pmMPOWERAppendix 4E***ENN10:09amALD1:04pmAMPOL2021 Half Year Results Presentation (Revised)***EOL11:12amSGF12:57pmSGFLEETOIO NZ grants consent regarding LeasePlan NZ acquisition***ERF10:50amSRZ12:47pmSTELLARNE Tasmania Exploration Licenses Granted***ERF10:47amDGH12:16pmDESANEPreliminary Final Report***ERF10:46amEZZ11:54amEZZ LIFEEZZ Q4 FY21 Investor Briefing***EZZ11:54amECF11:27amELANOR COMECF FY21 Preliminary Results Presentation***FE810:33amECF11:24amELANOR COMECF FY21 Preliminary Results***FEI10:33amECF11:23amELANOR COMPreliminary Final Report***FGO11:20amFGO11:20amFARGO ENTFargo to Acquire Odessa Minerals - WA Diamond Explorer***FLX9:58amEOL11:12amENERGY ONEPreliminary Final Report***FLX9:58amAAU10:57amANTILLESAntilles Gold Limited- Investor Presentation***GMC10:33amZEO10:52amZEOTECHResponse to ASX Price Query***HHY10:33amZEO10:52amZEOTECHZEO Acquires High-Grade Kaolin Project within Approved ML***IGE10:33amBRU10:50amBURUENERGYBuru spuds Rafael 1 - High upside oil exploration well***IMU2:12pmERF10:50amELANORETLERF FY21 Preliminary Results Presentation***IPC3:11pmERF10:47amELANORETLERF - FY21 Preliminary Results Announcement***IPC2:29pmERF10:46amELANORETLPreliminary Final Report***IPT10:10amNOX10:45amNOXOPHARMPre-clinical Data Supports a Role for Veyonda in COVID-19***KKL10:33amXTC10:36amXANTIPPERights Entitlement Issue***KZR5:09pmSHH10:35amSHREE MINNBR Iron DSO Project Update***LBL3:49pmWNB10:33amWELLNESSSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***LBL3:34pmTV210:33amTV2U INTERSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***LCE4:32pmTNP10:33amTRIPLESuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***LCE2:55pmTDL10:33amTBGDIAGNOSSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MAX10:33amSIL10:33amSMILES INCSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MKR10:02amSAS10:33amSKYSPACESuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MML5:13pmRES10:33amRES GENERSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MMR10:33amREF10:33amREVERSESuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MPR1:43pmNXE10:33amNEWENERGYSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MPR1:42pmNSE10:33amNS ENERGYSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***MQR10:01amMMR10:33amMEC RESSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***NOX10:45amMAX10:33amMILLINIUMSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***NSE10:33amKKL10:33amKOLLAKORNSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***NVU10:07amIGE10:33amINT ENERGYSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***NXE10:33amHHY10:33amHASTING HYSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***ONT10:15amGMC10:33amGULFMANGASuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***PF12:11pmFEI10:33amFEINVESTSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***PIA3:25pmFE810:33amFAST ENTPRSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***POW5:18pmE2E10:33amEONNRGSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***PUA10:01amCGM10:33amCOUGARSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***REF10:33amCDH10:33amCHONGHERRSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***RES10:33amBIQ10:33amBUILDINGIQSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***RTR2:21pmAXT10:33amARGO EXPLOSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***SAS10:33amAIY10:33amAUTHINVESTSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***SGF12:57pmAHK10:33amARK MINESSuspension from Official Quotation - Annual Listing Fees***SHH10:35amBEM10:32amBLACKEARTHNew High Grade Graphite discovery at Razafy NorthWest***SIL10:33amSPL10:23amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE Protects Against SARS-CoV-2 in Challenge Model***SPL10:23amTRN10:22amTORRENSEmmie Bluff Deeps IOCG High Grade Assay Results***SRZ12:47pmCOD10:20amCODAMINLTDHigh-Grade Assays Confirm Bornite Zone at Emmie Bluff Deeps***SUD3:33pmTER10:16amTERRACOMTerraCom Blair Athol Mine Life extended to 10 years***TDL10:33amONT10:15amSMILES LTDTrading Halt***TER10:16amENN10:15amELANORENN FY21 Preliminary Supplementary Financial Information***TNP10:33amENN10:13amELANORENN FY21 Preliminary Results Presentation***TRN10:22amENN10:12amELANORENN FY21 Preliminary Results Announcement***TV210:33amIPT10:10amIMPACT MINLarge Copper Halo identified at Apsley Prospect***UBN5:09pmENN10:09amELANORPreliminary Final Report***WMI1:52pmNVU10:07amNANOVEUNanoveu Continues Global Expansion with Antiviral Face Masks***WMI1:46pmMKR10:02amMANUKARESCOVID – 19 Update***WNB10:33amMQR10:01amMARQUEECAPITAL RAISING AND WSP OPTION EXTENSION***WPL1:50pmANG10:01amAUSTIN ENGAustin Completes Global Debt Refinance***XTC10:36amPUA10:01amPEAKMINLTDExploration Programs Support New Magmatic Sulphide Province***ZEO10:52amFLX9:58amFELIXResults Presentation - FY2021***ZEO10:52amFLX9:58amFELIXResults Update FY2021***ZNC2:21pm


----------



## barney (24 August 2021)

*11.32am Tuesday 24th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAZS11:32amAZURE MINSAZS - Investor Presentation***1AD9:26amAHF11:05amAUSDAIRYSale of Ecklin South Farm***4DX9:03amIPD10:46amIMPEDIMEDReceipt of $1.8 Million R&D Tax Incentive Refund***4DX8:58amSUD10:43amSUDASUDA signs Licence and Distribution Agreement with STADA***AHF11:05amOPN10:41amOPPENNEGOpenn Negotiation and CoreLogic Strategic Alliance***AL88:25amVRT10:30amVIRTUSVRT announces successful institutional placement completion***ALC8:34amKAU10:22amKAISERREEFA1 Gold Mine: Mining and Exploration Update***ALC8:30amSCW10:13amSCENTRE T12021 SGT1, SGT2 and SGT3 Half Year Financial Reports***AMA8:32amMTC10:01amMETALSTECHPhase II Drilling Commences at Sturec Gold Mine***AMA8:28amRUL9:56amRPMGLOBALInvestor Presentation - 2021 Full Year Review***AMX9:06amANR9:55amANATARA LSAppendix 4E & Financial Report 30 June 2021***AMX8:57amHYM9:54amHYPERIONHyperion Completes $24 Million Placement***AMX8:57amSCG9:52amSCENTRE2021 SGT1, SGT2 and SGT3 Half Year Financial Reports***ANN7:32amRUL9:51amRPMGLOBALAppendix 4E year ended 30 June 2021***ANN7:31amASP9:48amASPERMONTAspermont Announces a New Fintech Business Venture***ANN7:31amAX89:46amACCELERATEHigh Quality Kaolin Confirmed and Halloysite Detected***ANR9:55amSLC9:46amSUPERLOOPFY21 Results Presentation***AQX9:10amSLC9:45amSUPERLOOPFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4E***AR39:35amWNR9:43amWINGARA AGWingara Completes Strategic Review of AustCo Polar***ASB8:08amAVL9:43amAUSTVANADAVL Completes $8.7m Placement***ASP9:48amBAS9:40amBASS OILTrading Halt***AUL9:08amINR9:39amIONEERioneer awards engineering design contract to Veolia***AV18:34amGLL9:39amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot Operations Update***AVE8:41amCXL9:39amCALIXCalix FY21 Financials Investor Presentation***AVL9:43amCXL9:38amCALIXCalix releases FY21 Results***AWC8:35amCXL9:38amCALIXCalix 4E and Audited Financial Report FY21***AWC8:12amAR39:35amAUSTRAREConsistently high grade returned from recent drilling***AWN8:07amSRL9:30amSUNRISEResponse to ASX Price Query***AX89:46amVEA9:27amVIVA E GRPNotice of General Meeting - Capital Return***AZS11:32amMM89:26amMED METALSNickelSearch IPO Update***BAS9:40amBCN9:26amBEACON MINBeacon Acquires MacPhersons Reward Project***BCN9:26am1AD9:26amADALTACAR-T collaboration with Carina Biotech***BLD8:39amELT9:25amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report***BLD8:35amGMN9:24amGOLDMOUNTNMaiden Diamond Drilling Programme Commenced at Mt Wipi***BLD8:33amCUL9:23amCULLEN RESStrategic Alliance - Finnish Projects***BLG9:19amVEA9:22amVIVA E GRP2021 Half Year Results Presentation***BRI8:20amKGN9:21amKOGAN.COMKogan.com FY21 Results Presentation***BRI8:17amVEA9:21amVIVA E GRPViva Energy Results - Half Year ended 30 June 2021***BRI8:14amGCY9:19amGASCOYNENon-Binding Indicative Proposal from Rivet Group***BRI8:13amGNG9:19amGR ENGINFY21 Financial Results - Media Release***BSX9:07amMVF9:19amMONASH IVFMVF FY21 Results Presentation***BYH8:07amBLG9:19amBLUGLASSAppendix 4E and 2021 Audited Financial Report***CBR8:16amGNG9:18amGR ENGINPreliminary Final Report***CBR8:16amHXL9:18amHEXIMAChina Patent for Pezadeftide Granted***CBR8:15amVEA9:18amVIVA E GRPAppendix 4D - 2021 Half Year Financial Report***CDR8:55amSOM9:17amSOMNOMEDInvestor Presentation***CGS8:07amMVF9:16amMONASH IVFDividend/Distribution - MVF***CLE8:07amKGN9:16amKOGAN.COMKogan.com surpasses $1 billion in Gross Sales***CLZ8:08amMVF9:16amMONASH IVFMVF delivers 61.5% increase in Adjusted NPAT***CUL9:23amSOM9:14amSOMNOMEDPreliminary Final Report***CXL9:39amTEM9:14amTEMPESTTrading Halt***CXL9:38amWKT9:13amWALKABOUTLindi Jumbo Project Update***CXL9:38amIFM9:11amINFOMEDIAIFM Investor Presentation Materials - FY21 Results***DSE8:57amKGN9:11amKOGAN.COMAppendix 4E - Preliminary Financial Report - YE 30 June 2021***DSE8:51amMVF9:10amMONASH IVFMVF FY21 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***DXB9:06amPDI9:10amPREDICTIVESTRONG WIDTHS AND GRADES FROM BANKAN CREEK RESOURCE DRILLING***ECF8:57amAQX9:10amALICEQUEENTrading Halt***EGR8:50amWRM9:08amWHITEROCKMerger of AuStar Gold and White Rock Implemented***EHE8:10amAUL9:08amAUSTARGOLDMerger of AuStar Gold and White Rock Implemented***EHE8:09amIFM9:07amINFOMEDIAInfomedia FY21 Results Announcement***EHE8:09amBSX9:07amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Intersects 375m of Nickel Sulfide at Ban Phuc***ELT9:25amDXB9:06amDIMERIXSPP and Options Prospectus***EP18:48amAMX9:06amAEROMETREXFY21 Results Presentation***EP18:47amUWL9:04amUNITIGROUPFY21 Full Year Results***EP18:45amWSA9:03amWEST AREASFull Year Results - Corporate Presentation***EPD8:04am4DX9:03am4DMEDICALFY21 Full Year Results***GAP8:49amIFM9:02amINFOMEDIAAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***GAP8:44amWSA9:00amWEST AREASFull Year Results - Press Release***GAP8:39amWSA9:00amWEST AREASFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4E***GCY9:19amUWL9:00amUNITIGROUPFY21 Annual Results Investor Presentation***GLL9:39amVGI8:59amVGI PRTNRS1H21 Results Briefing Presentation***GMD8:09amUWL8:59amUNITIGROUPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***GMN9:24amXRF8:58amXRF SCIENAugust 2021 Investor Presentation***GNG9:19am4DX8:58am4DMEDICALAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***GNG9:18amTG18:57amTECHGENIda Valley 1m Gold Assays***HGH7:56amAMX8:57amAEROMETREXAMX delivers strong subscription revenue growth in FY21***HUB8:01amVGI8:57amVGI PRTNRS1H21 Results Release***HUB8:00amDSE8:57amDROPSUITEHalf Year Results Announcement***HUB8:00amECF8:57amELANOR COMECF - Successful Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer***HUB8:00amAMX8:57amAEROMETREXFY21 Appendix 4E***HXL9:18amSCA8:55amSCTR1&2Half Year Results Announcement and Slide Presentation***HYM9:54amTEG8:55amTRIANGLECH-6 Workover Complete and Production Resumed***IFM9:11amPGY8:55amPILOTTEG: CH-6 Workover Complete and Production Res***IFM9:07amCDR8:55amCODRUSMINCodrus Minerals - Exploration Update***IFM9:02amXRF8:53amXRF SCIENXRF announces 2021 full-year result***INR9:39amJLG8:53amJOHNS LYNGFY2021 Results Announcement***IPD10:46amSCA8:53amSCTR1&2Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***ISU8:11amJLG8:52amJOHNS LYNGFY2021 Results Presentation***ISU8:11amJLG8:51amJOHNS LYNGFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***ISU8:10amDSE8:51amDROPSUITEAppendix 4D and Half Year Report***JAN8:26amSCW8:51amSCENTRE T1Half Year Results Announcement and Slide Presentation***JLG8:53amXRF8:51amXRF SCIENPreliminary Final Report***JLG8:52amEGR8:50amECOGRAFSustainability Focus Drives Value for BAM Facility***JLG8:51amSCW8:50amSCENTRE T1Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***KAU10:22amSEK8:49amSEEKFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***KGN9:21amSEK8:49amSEEKFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***KGN9:16amGAP8:49amGALE PACFY21 Results Presentation***KGN9:11amMAD8:48amMADERGROUPFY21 Results, Final Dividend and FY22 Guidance***LKY8:32amEP18:48amEPFINACLTDFY21 Results Presentation***MAD8:48amEP18:47amEPFINACLTDFY21 Results Announcement***MAD8:33amONT8:47amSMILES LTDAppendix 4E & Full Year Statutory Accounts***MAD8:30amSEK8:46amSEEKFY21 Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***MM89:26amEP18:45amEPFINACLTDAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***MMM8:06amGAP8:44amGALE PACFY21 Results Announcement***MMS8:10amRBD8:44amRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Half Year Results Presentation***MMS8:09amONT8:44amSMILES LTDAbano Healthcare to acquire 1300 Smiles***MND8:01amAVE8:41amAVECHOAppendix 4D and Half-year Financial Report***MND8:01amRML8:40amRESOLMINSignificant Farm-in Agreement with Oz Minerals - Wollogorang***MND8:00amOZL8:40amOZMINERRML: Significant Farm-in Agreement with OZL - Wollogorang***MNF8:11amVGI8:40amVGI PRTNRSAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***MNF8:11amGAP8:39amGALE PACAppendix 4E & Full Year Statutory Accounts***MNF8:11amBLD8:39amBORAL LTDInvestor Presentation***MTC10:01amAWC8:35amALUMINA2021 Half Year Result Presentation***MVF9:19amBLD8:35amBORAL LTDMedia Release and Management Discussion & Analysis***MVF9:16amALC8:34amALCIDIONFY21 Full Year Results Release***MVF9:16amSCG8:34amSCENTREHalf Year Results Announcement and Slide Presentation***MVF9:10amAV18:34amADVERITASAdveritas Accelerates Revenue Growth***NAN8:18amBLD8:33amBORAL LTDResults for announcement to the market - FY2021***NAN8:15amMAD8:33amMADERGROUPFY21 Appendix 4E***NTO8:19amAMA8:32amAMA GROUPFY21 Results Presentation***NZM7:35amLKY8:32amLOCKSLEYDrilling Commences at the Tottenham Project***NZM7:35amRDY8:32amREADYTECH2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***OGC8:04amALC8:30amALCIDIONAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***ONT8:47amMAD8:30amMADERGROUPDividend/Distribution - MAD***ONT8:44amSCG8:28amSCENTREAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***OPN10:41amAMA8:28amAMA GROUPFY21 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***OSH8:28amOSH8:28amOIL SEARCHOSH 2021 Half Year Results Investor Presentation***OSH8:24amJAN8:26amJANISONAppendix 4E***OSH8:24amRDY8:25amREADYTECH2021 Full Year Results Media Release***OZL8:40amAL88:25amALDERANDrill data review highlights Mizpah's gold potential***PDI9:10amOSH8:24amOIL SEARCHOSH 2021 Half Year Results Announcement***PGY8:55amOSH8:24amOIL SEARCHOSH 2021 Half Year Report incorporating Appendix 4D***PPM8:10amRDY8:20amREADYTECHAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***PPM8:10amBRI8:20amBIG RIVERFY2021 Investor Presentation***PPM8:09amNTO8:19amNITRO SOFTAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 30 June 2021***PRN7:31amNAN8:18amNANOSONICS2021 Full Year Financial Results***PRN7:31amBRI8:17amBIG RIVERResults Announcement - 30 June 2021***PRN7:30amCBR8:16amCARBON REVFY21 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***PRU8:06amCBR8:16amCARBON REVFY21 Full Year Results Release***PRU8:06amNAN8:15amNANOSONICSAppendix 4E***RBD8:44amSKI8:15amSPARK INFRHY2021 Factbook***RBD7:35amCBR8:15amCARBON REVFY21 Full Year Results - Appendix 4E and Annual Report***RDY8:32amBRI8:14amBIG RIVERPreliminary Final Report***RDY8:25amTOE8:13amTORO ENERGResults confirm Toro's further nickel discovery at Dusty 2***RDY8:20amBRI8:13amBIG RIVERAcquisition of Revolution Wood Panels***RML8:40amAWC8:12amALUMINA2021 Half Year Result***RUL9:56amSKI8:12amSPARK INFRHY2021 Investor Presentation***RUL9:51amSKI8:12amSPARK INFRHY2021 ASX Release***SCA8:55amSKI8:12amSPARK INFRHY2021 Results Announcement (4D and Financial Report)***SCA8:53amMNF8:11amMNFGROUPFY21 Results Presentation***SCG9:52amMNF8:11amMNFGROUPMNF Reports FY21 Results At Top-end of Guidance***SCG8:34amISU8:11amISELECTFY21 Investor Presentation***SCG8:28amMNF8:11amMNFGROUPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***SCW10:13amISU8:11amISELECTFY21 Results Release***SCW8:51amYFZ8:10amYOUFOODZYFZ FY2021 Results Presentation***SCW8:50amMMS8:10amMCMILLANFY2021 Results Investor Presentation***SEK8:49amPPM8:10amPEPPERMONEHalf Yearly Report Presentation***SEK8:49amISU8:10amISELECTFY21 Appendix 4E***SEK8:46amPPM8:10amPEPPERMONEHalf Yearly Report***SKI8:15amEHE8:10amESTIA HLTHFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***SKI8:12amEHE8:09amESTIA HLTHFY21 Full Year Results***SKI8:12amEHE8:09amESTIA HLTHAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***SKI8:12amPPM8:09amPEPPERMONEHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SLC9:46amMMS8:09amMCMILLANAppendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders***SLC9:45amYFZ8:09amYOUFOODZYFZ FY2021 Full Year Results Announcement***SNZ7:34amGMD8:09amGEN MINSStrong Results from Drilling at Key Ulysses Deposits***SOM9:17amYFZ8:08amYOUFOODZAppendix 4E & FY21 Preliminary Consolidated Financial Report***SOM9:14amCLZ8:08amCLASSICMINDeep High Grade Gold Intercepts Continue at Kat Gap***SRG8:05amASB8:08amAUSTAL LTDFY2021 Annual Report Appendix 4E***SRG8:04amVRS8:07amVERIS$1.9m Federal Grant to Accelerate Aqura's 5G LTE Technology***SRG8:04amCGS8:07amCOGSTATEQuarterly Sales Contracts Executed To Date***SRL9:30amAWN8:07amAWNHOLDLTDVivoPower releases 30 June 2021 results***SUD10:43amWLD8:07amWELLARDFY2021 Results - Wellard's 2nd Successive Profitable Year***TEG8:55amWLD8:07amWELLARDFull Year Statutory Accounts & Annual Report***TEM9:14amCLE8:07amCYCLONESuccess with Lady Ethleen Metallurgical Test Work Program***TG18:57amBYH8:07amBRYAH RESCopper intersected at Mt Labouchere***TOE8:13amMMM8:06amMARLEYSPNConversion of A$27m Convertible Notes***UWL9:04amPRU8:06amPERSEUSPerseus Mining Updates Yaoure Life of Mine Plan***UWL9:00amPRU8:06amPERSEUSPerseus Mining Updates Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves***UWL8:59amSRG8:05amSRGGLOBALFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***VEA9:27amSRG8:04amSRGGLOBALSRG Global delivers increased FY21 profit, cash and dividend***VEA9:22amOGC8:04amOCEANAGOLDOCEANAGOLD PROVIDES NEW ZEALAND COVID-19 UPDATE***VEA9:21amSRG8:04amSRGGLOBALAppendix 4E***VEA9:18amEPD8:04amEMPIREDLTDCapgemini Australia receives OIO approval***VGI8:59amMND8:01amMONADELMonadelphous Reports FY 2021 Results***VGI8:57amMND8:01amMONADEL2021 Full Year Results Presentation***VGI8:40amHUB8:01amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY21 Analyst and Investor Pack***VRS8:07amMND8:00amMONADELPreliminary Final Report***VRT10:30amHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY21 Investor Presentation***WKT9:13amHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY21 Results Announcement***WLD8:07amHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY21 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***WLD8:07amHGH7:56amHEARTLANDHeartland announces full year NPAT of $87.0 million***WNR9:43amRBD7:35amRESTBRANNZHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***WRM9:08amNZM7:35amNZME LTDNZME 2021 Half Year Results***WSA9:03amNZM7:35amNZME LTDNZME conditionally divests GrabOne to Global Marketplace***WSA9:00amSNZ7:34amSUMMERSETFinancial Results for the Half Year Ended 30 June 2021***WSA9:00amANN7:32amANSELLAnsell Limited Investor Presentation FY21 Full Year Results***XRF8:58amANN7:31amANSELLAnsell Limited ASX Announcement FY21 Full Year Results***XRF8:53amANN7:31amANSELLFull Year Statutory Accounts and FY21 Annual Report***XRF8:51amPRN7:31amPERENTIFY21 Results Media Release***YFZ8:10amPRN7:31amPERENTIFY21 Results Presentation***YFZ8:09amPRN7:30amPERENTIApp 4E Results for Announcement to Market***YFZ8:08am


----------



## barney (25 August 2021)

*3.33pm Wednesday 25th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeEMB3:33pmEMBELTONPreliminary Final Report***1AD12:56pmWSP3:19pmWHISPIRFY21 Results Announcement***1VG8:49amIBC2:48pmIRONBARKPreliminary Final Report***3PL9:46amDEL2:42pmDELOREANCPResponse to ASX Query***A1M9:24amBRN2:12pmBRAINCHIPAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial Report Amendment***A8G9:01amSIO2:07pmSIMONDSFY21 Investor Presentation***ABC8:21amSIO2:06pmSIMONDSFY21 Results Announcement***ABC8:17amTTL2:04pmTRANSCENDMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ABC8:16amWAA2:03pmWAM ACTIVERecord performance drives record profit and TSR***ABR9:11amSIO2:03pmSIMONDSPreliminary Final Report***ACF9:11amWAA1:48pmWAM ACTIVEAppendix 4E and Annual Report***ACF9:05amACR1:40pmACRUXAppendix 4E and Financial Report***ACF8:46amWTC1:09pmWISETECHResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***ACR1:40pmWAA1:05pmWAM ACTIVEDividend/Distribution - WAA***AGH9:37am1AD12:56pmADALTACarina collaboration webinar presentation***AKL10:44amAVG12:51pmAUST VINTAVL 4E and Financial Statements 30 June 2021***AL311:11amHAS12:29pmHASTTECHSite Works Commence at Yangibana Rare Earths Project***AME8:30amAQX12:27pmALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN RAISES $1.5M***AMI9:06amID811:59amIDENTITIIPatent and Intellectual Property Update***AMI9:05amWTC11:58amWISETECHPause in Trading***ANG8:23amRVS11:56amREVASUMAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***ANG8:22amINV11:38amINVESTSGRPINV - Investor Presentation - August 2021***ANG8:14amINV11:36amINVESTSGRPPreliminary Final Report***AOF10:06amNBI11:32amNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBI***AOF9:51amQRI11:23amQUAL RE IFNotification of Estimated Distribution***AOF9:49amGRR11:19amGRANGEDividend/Distribution - GRR***AP29:01amENA11:15amENSURANCEPreliminary Final Report***APA8:37amLAU11:14amLINDSAY AUASX and Media Announcement LAU FY21 Results***APA8:36amGRR11:14amGRANGEAppendix 4D - Half Year Ending 30 June 2021***APA8:35amAL311:11amAML3DPreliminary Final Report***APT8:16amLAU11:10amLINDSAY AUApp 4E and Annual Report 2021***APT8:14amMLG11:09amMLGOZLTDUpdated Appendix 4E with attachments***APT8:14amMOT10:52amMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT***AQX12:27pmMLG10:51amMLGOZLTDFY21 FINANCIAL RESULTS AND OUTLOOK***AUN9:15amMXT10:51amMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT***AVG12:51pmAKL10:44amAUCKREESTRAuckland Real Estate NZ Property Portfolio Update 25 Aug 21***BIS9:37amFZO10:44amFAMILYZONESuccessful completion of Retail Entitlement Offer***BML8:05amCIW10:36amCLIME INVFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***BRK8:13amCIW10:31amCLIME INVPreliminary Final Report and Annual Report***BRN2:12pmCDX10:19amCARDIEXLTDClinical Trial Contract Expansion & Increases with Bayer AG***BRN9:00amMTC10:10amMETALSTECHCorporate Update on Lithium Spin Out***BTH9:39amQBE10:08amQBE INSURAppointment of Andrew Horton as a QBE Director***BVS8:14amAOF10:06amAU OFFICE30 June 2021 Financial Results and Investor Update***BVS8:08amLOV10:04amLOVISAFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***BVS8:08amLOV10:03amLOVISAFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***BVS8:06amLOV10:03amLOVISADividend/Distribution - LOV***CAA8:02amLOV10:02amLOVISAFY21 Appendix 4E Full Year Financial Report***CAA8:01amMRL10:02amMAYURMayur project receives additional customer offtake support***CAD9:49amMYD9:59amMYDEALMYD Delivers Another Record Year and Annual Calendar***CAF9:44amKYK9:55amKYCKRLIMITKyckr announces $6m Placement and Share Purchase Plan***CAF9:22amMYD9:53amMYDEALMYD FY21 Results Presentation***CAF9:08amMYD9:53amMYDEALAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CAF8:53amSGL9:52amSUNRICE2021 AGM - Chair & CEO addresses and presentations***CAF8:38amAOF9:51amAU OFFICE2021 Full Year Results Presentation***CDX10:19amAOF9:49amAU OFFICEAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***CGS8:49amCAD9:49amCAENEUSRoberts Hill Drilling Update***CGS8:41amRAN9:49amRANGE INTLFully Underwritten Entitlement Offer to Raise A$3.6m***CGS8:21am3PL9:46am3PLEARNINGAppendix 4E and FY2021 Annual Report***CIW10:36amRFF9:45amRURALFUNDSPresentation - FY21 Financial Results***CIW10:31amCAF9:44amC ALLIANCEInvestor Presentation Amendment***CLT8:33amRFF9:43amRURALFUNDSFY21 Financial Results Summary***CLT8:24amZ1P9:42amZIPCOLTDFY21 Investor Presentation***CLT8:08amRFF9:40amRURALFUNDSAppendix 4E***COS9:23amBTH9:39amBIGTINCANCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***COS9:17amAGH9:37amALTHEAAGH Successfully Raises $10.64m To Fuel Growth & Expansion***CPV9:04amBIS9:37amBISALLOYDividend/Distribution - BIS***CTE9:05amFDV9:37amFRONT D V2021 Half Year Report and Appendix 4D***CTM9:33amZ1P9:36amZIPCOLTDFY21 Results - Transformational Year as Zip Goes Global***CVV8:11amRZI9:34amRAIZINVESTFY21 Results - Raiz Invest Achieves Strong Growth***CVW9:08amCTM9:33amCENTAURUSStep-Out Drilling Reinforces Jaguar Growth Potential***CVW9:02amCXX9:32amCRADLE RESOffer Document***CVW9:00amZ1P9:31amZIPCOLTDFY21 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***CVW8:54amMLG9:30amMLGOZLTDResults Presentation***CXX9:32amMLG9:29amMLGOZLTDAppendix 4E***CXX9:28amGSS9:28amGENETICSIGFull Year Statutory Accounts***DBI8:27amCXX9:28amCRADLE RESNon-Renounceable Issue***DBI8:26amPEK9:27amPEAK RESCommencement of BFS Update***DEL2:42pmPCI9:27amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***DM19:19amUNI9:27amUNISTOREUNI FY21 Presentation***DOU8:10amRSG9:26amRESOLUTEOutstanding drill results at Tabakoroni and Syama North***DRE8:07amUNI9:25amUNISTOREUNI FY21 Results Announcement***DXB8:42amNEU9:25amNEURENHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***DXN9:06amUNI9:24amUNISTOREUNI FY21 Appendix 4E***E258:09amA1M9:24amA1MINESLTDSuspension from Official Quotation***EMB3:33pmCOS9:23amCOSOLFY21 Results Announcement***ENA11:15amCAF9:22amC ALLIANCEFY21 Results and ClearView Advice Acquisition***ESS8:02amDM19:19amDESERTMLExploration Update***EXR8:18amPH29:19amPUREHYDROSerowe Gas Project Appraisal Drilling Program Update***FDV9:37amQML9:19amQMINESDrilling Intersects New Mineralisation***FHS8:53amCOS9:17amCOSOLPreliminary Final Report***FZO10:44amKKO9:16amKINETIKOSouth African Minister Approves ER Consolidation***GAL8:17amSDG9:16amSUNLANDSale of Lots 909 and 915 The Lanes for $32.75 million***GDA8:05amAUN9:15amAURUMIN64,700oz Johnson Range Mineral Resource Estimate***GOZ8:16amRZI9:14amRAIZINVESTFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***GOZ8:12amMCR9:12amMINCORHigh grade nickel intersections at Location 1***GOZ8:11amACF9:11amACROWFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***GRR11:19amABR9:11amAMERPACBOABR US Listing to Benefit from US Boron Supply Constraints***GRR11:14amRNU9:11amRENASCORStrategic Cooperation and Offtake Agreement with POSCO***GSS9:28amSLK9:10amSEALINKSeaLink FY21 Full Year Investor Presentation***HAS12:29pmSLK9:09amSEALINKSeaLink Full Year FY21 Results Release***HMC8:32amWMG9:08amWESTERNLTDGeophysical Surveys to Unlock Mulga Tank Ni-Cu-PGE Project***HMC8:32amCVW9:08amCLEARVIEWClearView announces sale of financial advice business***HMC8:31amCAF9:08amC ALLIANCECVW: ClearView announces sale of financial advice business***HMX9:06amAMI9:06amAURELIAFY21 Financial Results and Outlook presentation***IBC2:48pmHMX9:06amHAMMERYandal Exploration Update***IBG8:58amDXN9:06amDXNLIMITEDPreliminary Final Report***ID811:59amCTE9:05amCRYOSITEAppendix 4E and Annual Report***IDT8:59amAMI9:05amAURELIAFull Year Statutory Accounts***IDT8:28amACF9:05amACROWFY21 Preliminary Final Results***IEL8:11amCPV9:04amCLEARVUEJapanese Distributor Tomita Places First Order***IEL8:11amSLK9:04amSEALINKSeaLink Full Year FY21 Results App4E***IEL8:09amCVW9:02amCLEARVIEWCVW FY2021 Results Investor Presentation***IGL8:26amA8G9:01amAUGOLDLTDTenement application lodged in the Mt Peake pegmatite field***IGL8:24amAP29:01amAPTPIPELINAPA Group Annual Financial Results***IGL8:18amBRN9:00amBRAINCHIPAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial Report***ILU7:30amWOR9:00amWORLEYSustainability Report***ILU7:30amCVW9:00amCLEARVIEWCVW FY2021 Results Market Release***ILU7:30amTRJ9:00amTRAJAN GROFY21 Results Presentation***IND8:05amIDT8:59amIDT AUSTIDT Australia Investor Highlights 2021***INV11:38amKSC8:58amK & S CORPKSC Announces Result FY2021***INV11:36amIBG8:58amIRONB ZINCInvestor Presentation - Advancing Citronen Zn-Pb Project***IPD8:09amRZI8:57amRAIZINVESTAppendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2021***JCS8:20amMAQ8:57amMA TELECOMFY21 Full Year Results - Investor Presentation***KKO9:16amMAQ8:56amMA TELECOMFull Year Results Announcement***KSC8:58amLV18:55amLIVEVLIMAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***KSC8:50amCVW8:54amCLEARVIEWCVW Appendix 4E***KYK9:55amMAQ8:54amMA TELECOMPreliminary Final Report***LAU11:14amSDG8:53amSUNLANDSunland Group Full Year Results Presentation***LAU11:10amCAF8:53amC ALLIANCEInvestor Presentation***LOV10:04amST18:53amSPIRIT TECFY21 Results Presentation***LOV10:03amFHS8:53amFREHIL MINPhase 1 Yerbas Buenas Magnetite Start Up Progress***LOV10:03amSDG8:51amSUNLANDSunland Group Announces FY21 Full Year Results***LOV10:02amKSC8:50amK & S CORPAppendix 4E***LSF8:36amNCL8:50amNETCENTRICNCL Delivers Strong H1 FY2021 - 60% Revenue Growth YOY***LV18:55amTRJ8:49amTRAJAN GROFY21 Results Release***LYL8:42amCGS8:49amCOGSTATEInvestor Briefing***MAH8:14am1VG8:49amVICTORYVictory Progresses Diamond Drilling on Advanced Projects***MAH8:13amMVP8:46amMEDICALDEVPreliminary Final Report and Full Year Accounts***MAH8:12amACF8:46amACROWAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***MAQ8:57amSDG8:46amSUNLANDAppendix 4E***MAQ8:56amVVA8:45amVIVALEISURTrading Halt***MAQ8:54amWOR8:44amWORLEYPresentation - Full year results 2021***MCR9:12amST18:43amSPIRIT TECFY21 Results - Record Growth & Profit***MEZ7:32amDXB8:42amDIMERIXPhase 3 Study in FSGS Kidney Patients Commences***MEZ7:32amLYL8:42amLYCOPODIUMPreliminary Final Report***MGX8:08amWOR8:41amWORLEYASX release - Full year results 2021***MGX8:08amPPG8:41amPRO PACInvestor Presentation FY 2021 Results***MLG11:09amNCL8:41amNETCENTRICHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***MLG10:51amSMI8:41amFurther Drilling Lifts Rise and Shine Deposit Profile***MLG9:30amCGS8:41amCOGSTATEFY21 Financial Results & Business Outlook***MLG9:29amPPG8:40amPRO PACMedia Release FY 2021 Results***MOT10:52amPPG8:40amPRO PACPreliminary Final Report***MPL8:00amCAF8:38amC ALLIANCEAppendix 4E FY21***MPL7:59amWTC8:38amWISETECHWTC FY21 Results investor presentation***MPL7:58amAPA8:37amAPA GROUPResults Presentation***MRL10:02amST18:37amSPIRIT TECAppendix 4E - Directors' Report and Financial Statements***MSL8:27amLSF8:36amL1 LS FUNDAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Report***MSL8:27amAPA8:36amAPA GROUPResults Media Release***MSL8:21amAPA8:35amAPA GROUPAnnual Financial Results***MSV8:10amWTC8:35amWISETECHWTC CargoWise revenue up 31% (ex FX), strong momentum***MSV8:10amTRJ8:34amTRAJAN GROFY21 Appendix 4E***MTC10:10amPBP8:33amPROBIOTECFY21 Results & Outlook Presentation***MTM8:10amNEC8:33amNINE ENTFY21 Results Presentation***MVP8:46amCLT8:33amCELLNETInvestor Update - 2021 Full Year Results***MXT10:51amPBP8:32amPROBIOTECAppendix 4E & Audited Accounts***MYD9:59amHMC8:32amHOME COHome Consortium FY21 Results Presentation***MYD9:53amNEC8:32amNINE ENTFull Year Statutory Accounts***MYD9:53amHMC8:32amHOME COHome Consortium Primed For Next Phase of Growth Strategy***NBI11:32amHMC8:31amHOME COAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***NCL8:50amAME8:30amALTOMETALSVisible gold in diamond core at Vanguard***NCL8:41amWTC8:30amWISETECHWTC FY21 Appendix 4E and financial report***NEC8:33amIDT8:28amIDT AUSTIDT Australia Appendix 4E 30 June 2021***NEC8:32amWOR8:28amWORLEYPreliminary Final Report***NEC8:28amNEC8:28amNINE ENTPreliminary Final Report***NEU9:25amMSL8:27amMSL SOLTNSFY21 Results Investor Presentation***NSR8:24amMSL8:27amMSL SOLTNSFY21 Results Announcement***NSR8:22amDBI8:27amDALRYMPLE2021 Half Year Financial Results***NSR8:15amIGL8:26amIVEGROUPFY21 Results Presentation***NST8:07amDBI8:26amDALRYMPLEHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***NST8:07amRIC8:25amRIDLEYFY21 Results Investor Presentation***NST8:06amRIC8:25amRIDLEYAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***NZO7:32amIGL8:24amIVEGROUPFinancial Results for the Year Ending 30 June 2021***NZO7:32amNSR8:24amNSREITNSR 2021 Results Presentation***ORE8:12amCLT8:24amCELLNETCompany Announcement - 2021 Full Year Results***ORE8:11amTHR8:23amTHORMININGSignificant Copper and Gold Results at Alford East***ORE8:09amANG8:23amAUSTIN ENGFY2021 Investor Presentation***PBP8:33amPXA8:22amPEXAGROUPPEXA Group FY21 Results Presentation***PBP8:32amNSR8:22amNSREITNSR 2021 Results Announcement***PCI9:27amANG8:22amAUSTIN ENGFY2021 Results Release***PEK9:27amWSP8:22amWHISPIRFY21 Results Presentation***PFP8:12amCGS8:21amCOGSTATEAppendix 4E***PFP8:12amMSL8:21amMSL SOLTNSPreliminary Final Report***PFP8:10amABC8:21amADEL BRTNJune 2021 Half Year Results Presentation***PH29:19amVRC8:20amVOLTInnovative Flowsheet For Production of Anode Material***PPG8:41amJCS8:20amJCURVEAppendix 4E, Audited Financial Statements and Annual Report***PPG8:40amPXA8:20amPEXAGROUPPEXA Group FY21 Results Media Release***PPG8:40amEXR8:18amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***PXA8:22amPXA8:18amPEXAGROUPAppendix 4E and PEXA Group FY21 Financial Report***PXA8:20amIGL8:18amIVEGROUPAppendix 4E & Financial Statements - Year ended 30 June 2021***PXA8:18amABC8:17amADEL BRTNJune 2021 Half Year Results Media Release***QBE10:08amGAL8:17amGALILEOPalladium Results Reveal Priority New Drill Targets***QML9:19amWSP8:16amWHISPIRFY21 Results Presentation***QRI11:23amAPT8:16amAFTERPAYFY21 Results Presentation***RAN9:49amABC8:16amADEL BRTNHalf year report ended 30 June 2021***RFF9:45amGOZ8:16amGROWTHPROGOZ FY21 Results Presentation***RFF9:43amSVY8:15amSTAVELYMINSMD159 Significant Intercepts and Access Agreement Executed***RFF9:40amNSR8:15amNSREITAppendix 4E***RIC8:25amAPT8:14amAFTERPAYFY21 Results Announcement***RIC8:25amBVS8:14amBRAVURACEO Transition***RNU9:11amAPT8:14amAFTERPAYAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***RSG9:26amANG8:14amAUSTIN ENGAppendix 4E***RVS11:56amMAH8:14amMACMAHONMacmahon FY21 Investor Presentation***RZI9:34amWSP8:13amWHISPIRFY21 Appendix 4E & Audited Financial Statements***RZI9:14amMAH8:13amMACMAHONMacmahon FY21 Results Release***RZI8:57amBRK8:13amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Completion and Flow-back Operations***S668:12amPFP8:12amPROPEL FPFY21 Results Announcement***SDG9:16amPFP8:12amPROPEL FPFY21 Results Presentation***SDG8:53amMAH8:12amMACMAHONAppendix 4E***SDG8:51amGOZ8:12amGROWTHPROGOZ FY21 Results Announcement***SDG8:46amSLA8:12amSILK LASERFY21 Results Investor Presentation***SGL9:52amORE8:12amOROCOBREFY21 Results Presentation***SIO2:07pmS668:12amSTAR COMBOPreliminary Final Report***SIO2:06pmSLA8:12amSILK LASERSILK beats FY21 Prospectus forecasts and upgraded guidance***SIO2:03pmSLA8:11amSILK LASERAppendix 4E & Preliminary Financial Report - 30 June 2021***SKC7:42amORE8:11amOROCOBREOrocobre FY21 Results and Merger Completion***SKC7:40amIEL8:11amIELFY21 Results Announcement***SKT7:32amGOZ8:11amGROWTHPROGOZ FY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***SKT7:31amIEL8:11amIELFY21 Results Investor Presentation***SKT7:31amCVV8:11amCARAVELMINUpdated Geological Model - Bindi Copper Deposit***SLA8:12amMSV8:10amMITCH SERV2021 Full Year Results Presentation***SLA8:12amMTM8:10amMTMONGERDrilling Complete - Mt Monger***SLA8:11amPFP8:10amPROPEL FPAppendix 4E***SLK9:10amMSV8:10amMITCH SERVPreliminary Final Report***SLK9:09amDOU8:10amDOUUGHDouugh launches commission-free wealth management service***SLK9:04amE258:09amELEMENT25High Purity Manganese Flowsheet Optimisation Progress Update***SMI8:41amIPD8:09amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4E***ST18:53amIEL8:09amIELAppendix 4E and Financial Report for FY21***ST18:43amORE8:09amOROCOBREAppendix 4E***ST18:37amBVS8:08amBRAVURAFY21 Results Presentation***SVW7:30amBVS8:08amBRAVURAFY21 Results Announcement***SVW7:30amCLT8:08amCELLNETAppendix 4E and Financial Report - 2021 Full Year***SVW7:30amMGX8:08amMT GIBSONProfit Result for FY2021 and Declaration of Final Dividend***SVY8:15amMGX8:08amMT GIBSONFY2021 Appendix 4E and Statutory Financials***SXE8:03amDRE8:07amDREDNOUGHTLarge Cu-Au-Ag-Co System at Orion, Grant's Find and Fuso***SXE8:03amWGN8:07amWAGNERSWagners Appendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***SXE8:02amNST8:07amNTH STARFY21 Financial Results Presentation***THR8:23amNST8:07amNTH STARFY21 Financial Results***TKL8:04amBVS8:06amBRAVURAAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***TRJ9:00amNST8:06amNTH STARAppendix 4E***TRJ8:49amBML8:05amBOABMETALSAssays Confirm Drilling Success at Sorby Hills***TRJ8:34amGDA8:05amGOODDRIAppendix 4E and Annual Report FY21***TTL2:04pmIND8:05amINDUSTRIALDrill Rig Secured for 10,000m of Aircore Drilling***UNI9:27amTKL8:04amTRAKA RESDrilling commences at Mt Cattlin Gold-Copper Project***UNI9:25amVEE8:04amVEEM LTDFY2021 Financial Results Summary***UNI9:24amVEE8:04amVEEM LTDAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***VEE8:04amSXE8:03amSTH X ELECInvestor Presentation - FY21 Results***VEE8:04amSXE8:03amSTH X ELECFull Year Results Announcement***VRC8:20amSXE8:02amSTH X ELECAppendix 4E and Annual Report***VVA8:45amESS8:02amESSENMETALDome North lithium drilling completed***WAA2:03pmCAA8:02amCAPRALCapral HY21 Results Presentation and Earnings Guidance***WAA1:48pmCAA8:01amCAPRALHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***WAA1:05pmMPL8:00amMEDIBANKFY21 Results - Investor Presentation***WGN8:07amMPL7:59amMEDIBANKFY21 Results - Media Release***WMG9:08amMPL7:58amMEDIBANKFY21 Results - Appendix 4E and Financial Report***WOR9:00amSKC7:42amSKYCITYANNUAL RESULT FOR THE YEAR ENDED 30 JUNE 2021 - PART 2***WOR8:44amSKC7:40amSKYCITYANNUAL RESULT FOR THE YEAR ENDED 30 JUNE 2021 - PART 1***WOR8:41amNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GAS2021 06 NZO Annual Result News Release***WOR8:28amMEZ7:32amMERIDIANDividend Reinvestment Plan***WSP3:19pmNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GASNZX Appendix 1 release***WSP8:22amSKT7:32amSKY NET TVSky Announces Share Consolidation***WSP8:16amMEZ7:32amMERIDIANMeridian Energy Limited 2021 Full Year Financial Results***WSP8:13amSKT7:31amSKY NET TVFull Year Results Presentation***WTC1:09pmSKT7:31amSKY NET TVPreliminary Final Report and Annual Report***WTC11:58amSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPFY21 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***WTC8:38amILU7:30amILUKA RESIluka 2021 Half Year Results Presentation***WTC8:35amILU7:30amILUKA RESIluka Half Year Results to 30 June 2021***WTC8:30amSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPFY21 Full Year Results Release***Z1P9:42amILU7:30amILUKA RESIluka 2021 Half Year Report (4D)***Z1P9:36amSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPAppendix 4E***Z1P9:31am


----------



## barney (26 August 2021)

*12.02pm Thursday 26th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeMGH12:02pmMAAS GROUPMGH Full Year Results Announcement***360​8:48amKKL11:57amKOLLAKORNDelisting***360​8:47amTGP11:55am360 GROUPFY21 Results Presentation***360​8:46amTGP11:54am360 GROUPFY21 Results Announcement***5GG8:08amTGP11:54am360 GROUPFY21 Appendix 4E & Annual Report***5GG8:08amRAS11:53amRAGUSAPause in Trading***5GG8:08amMGH11:44amMAAS GROUPAppendix 4E and Financial Statements***A2B8:22amHAV11:16amHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***A2B8:22amSNC11:15amSANDONSNC announces record Investment Returns and Net Profit***A2B8:15amQHL11:11amQUICKSTEPQuickstep releases FY21 Results***A2M7:31amAXT11:05amARGO EXPLOCompany Update***A2M7:30amCCE11:02amCARNEGIEPreliminary Final Report & Full Year Accounts***A2M7:30amCMP10:59amCOMPUMEDICBusiness Update - June 21***AAR8:21amCMP10:57amCOMPUMEDICPreliminary Final Report***ACL8:11amQHL10:54amQUICKSTEPAppendix 4E (Preliminary Final Report) and Annual Report***ACL8:11amAEE10:51amAURA ENTasiast South Gravity Survey Results & Tiris Water Drilling***ACR9:34amID810:50amIDENTITIIFY21 Annual Report Presentation***AD19:44amCBL10:42amCTRLBIONICAppendix 4E***AEE10:51amBAS10:32amBASS OILBass Completes Placement and Launches Rights Issue***AEF8:28amZNO10:26amZOONOGROUPFY21 Results Presentation***AEF8:27amCUV10:21amCLINUVELCLINUVEL Delivers Record Revenues and Profit***AEF8:27amJAN10:21amJANISONJAN - NSW DoE Expands Check-In Initiative***AEF8:26amCUV10:12amCLINUVELAppendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report***AHQ8:22amQFE10:11amQUICKFEEQuickFee announces FY21 results***AIM8:43amOCL10:10amOBJECTIVEFY2021 Final Results Announcement***AIM8:33amOCL10:09amOBJECTIVEPreliminary Final Report***AIM8:18amEPY10:09amEARLYPAYFY21 Investor Presentation***AIZ7:33amBKL10:08amBLACKMORE2021 Full Year Results Presentation***AKP9:12amBOA10:08amBOADICEA GROWS POSITION IN DRUMMOND BASIN***ALG8:24amQFE10:08amQUICKFEEInvestor presentation - FY21 results***ALG8:24amBKL10:07amBLACKMORE2021 Full Year Results Announcement***ALG8:11amDKM10:04amDUKETON22m of Sulphide Mineralisation Intersected below Rosie SthE***ALX8:43amZNO10:04amZOONOGROUPAppendix 4E***ALX8:42amSNC10:03amSANDONAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***ALX8:30amBKL10:03amBLACKMOREAppendix 4E***ALX8:29amQFE10:03amQUICKFEEAppendix 4E and Annual Report FY21***ALY8:08amBMO10:00amBASTIONMINOption to Acquire the High-Grade San Juan Gold Mine***AMO9:11amEPY9:59amEARLYPAYFull Year FY21 Results Announcement***APE9:11amMNB9:57amMINBOS RESCompletion of dry season environmental survey***APX8:45amPRM9:57amPROMINENCEPRM Secures Further Funding Ahead of Bowsprit -1 Drilling***APX8:44amITG9:57amINTEGA GRPIntega 2021 Full Year Results Presentation***APX8:42amOPY9:56amOPENPAYFY21 Results Presentation***APX8:37amMOT9:55amMETINCOMEInstitutional Placement and Unit Purchase Plan***APZ8:21amWHC9:55amWHITEHAVENFY21 Results Presentation***APZ8:21amEYE9:52amNOVA EYEAquisition of Glaucoma Patents***AR98:20amECT9:52amENVIRONTrading Halt***AR98:20amWHC9:52amWHITEHAVENFY21 Results Announcement***ARR8:55amITG9:51amINTEGA GRPIntega Announces FY21 Results***ASG9:11amITG9:50amINTEGA GRPAppendix 4E***AUB9:12amLNU9:49amLINIUSTECHInvestor presentation and Market up-date***AUB8:42amEPY9:48amEARLYPAYPreliminary Final Report***AXT11:05amVVA9:47amVIVALEISURSuccessful Completion of $11.7m Institutional Placement***BAR9:33amBNZ9:45amBENZMININGMultiple Commodity Potential Confirmed for Upper Eastmain***BAS10:32amAD19:44amAD1 HOLDPreliminary Final Report***BKL10:08amPNV9:44amPOLYNOVOFY21 Results Presentation***BKL10:07amKNI9:42amKUNIKOExploration Underway at Skuterud and Vangrofta Projects***BKL10:03amLBL9:42amLASERBONDTechnology Sale to Curtin University***BLY9:08amPNV9:42amPOLYNOVOAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Statements***BLY9:06amIEL9:41amIELUpdate on Education Australia shareholding***BLY9:06amCCG9:41amCOMMS GRPFY21 results announcement***BMO10:00amCCG9:40amCOMMS GRPPreliminary Final Report***BNZ9:45amSUD9:38amSUDADr Reuben Benjamin Appointed to SUDA iNKT Cell Therapy SAB***BOA10:08amEGL9:37amENVN GROUPInvestor Presentation***BOL9:32amCG19:37amCARBONXTFY21 Results***BOL9:31amCG19:37amCARBONXTAnnual Report and Appendix 4E***BOL9:24amWEL9:36amWINCHESTERWhite Hat 2106 Produces 217 BOPD***BRK8:48amACR9:34amACRUXUS Launch - Testosterone Topical Solution***BST8:23amBAR9:33amBARRA RESTrading Halt***BST8:23amBOL9:32amBOOMFull Year Results Media Release***BST8:23amBOL9:31amBOOMFull Year Results Investor Presentation***BSX9:05amSNC9:31amSANDONDividend/Distribution - SNC***BTH8:19amHZN9:30amHOR OILFY21 Results Presentation***BTH8:19amEGL9:29amENVN GROUPCONVERISON OF PERFORMANCE RIGHTS***CAJ9:03amSPL9:28amSTARPHARMAStarpharma annual report and full year financial results***CAJ8:30amHZN9:26amHOR OILAppendix 4E & Annual Report to shareholders***CAJ8:16amMOT9:26amMETINCOMETrading Halt***CAY8:54amBOL9:24amBOOMAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report FY21***CBL10:42amOKR9:21amOKAPI RESOkapi Completes Acquisition of US Uranium Assets***CCE11:02amLVE9:21amLOVEGROUPAppendix 4E & Annual Report***CCG9:41amCE19:19amCALIMAThorsby Drilling Update Leo 2 to be Spudded***CCG9:40amSLX9:18amSILEXInvestor Presentation***CCR8:17amWHC9:17amWHITEHAVENFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***CCR8:17amSLX9:16amSILEXOperational Update - 26 August 2021***CCX8:10amSLX9:15amSILEXFull Year Statutory Accounts - 30 June 2021***CCX8:09amEGL9:15amENVN GROUPAppendix 4E***CCX8:09amOFX9:15amOZFOREXGeneral Meeting Presentation***CE19:19amSSM9:14amSRVSTREAMService Stream FY2021 Market Presentation***CG19:37amSUV9:13amSUVOSTRATSuvo Achieves 99.99% (4N) from High Purity Alumina (HPA)***CG19:37amLVT9:13amLIVETILESLiveTiles FY21 Results Investor Presentation***CGC8:15amOPY9:13amOPENPAYOpenpay signs US partnership with Kyriba for OpyPro***CGC8:15amNGS9:12amNGSLTDTrading Halt***CIA8:10amAUB9:12amAUB GROUPFY2021 Results - Announcement and Investor Presentation***CMP10:59amAKP9:12amAUDIOPIXELMarket Update - Progress Report***CMP10:57amASG9:11amAUTOSPORTSAutosports Group acquires Bundoora BMW property***CMW8:32amAPE9:11amEAGERS2021 Half Yearly Results***CMW8:31amSSM9:11amSRVSTREAMService Stream FY2021 Results Announcement***CMW8:31amSSM9:11amSRVSTREAMService Stream Appendix 4E and FY2021 Accounts***COS9:00amAMO9:11amAMBERTECHPreliminary Final Report***CUV10:21amSOP9:11amSYNERTECSynertec's FY21 Financial Results and Key Achievements***CUV10:12amLVT9:10amLIVETILESLiveTiles FY21 Results Announcement***CWP8:12amSOP9:10amSYNERTECAppendix 4E and Financial Report FY21***CWP8:12amPPC9:09amPEETFY21 Full Year Results presentation***CWP8:12amOPY9:09amOPENPAYFY21 Results Announcement***DDR8:56amICG9:09amINCA MINLSSignificant Visible Copper Discovered at MaCauley Creek QLD***DDR8:51amBLY9:08amBOART2021 Half Year Results Presentation***DDR8:45amPPC9:06amPEETPeet Group FY21 Financial Results***DEX8:24amTIP9:06amTEAMINVESTAppendix 4E***DKM10:04amBLY9:06amBOARTH1 2021 Results***DTC8:58amBLY9:06amBOART2021 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4D***DTC8:55amLVT9:05amLIVETILESLiveTiles FY21 Appendix 4E and Audited Financial Statements***DTC8:54amBSX9:05amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Appoints Major Korean Bank to Secure Ta Khoa Debt***ECG8:16amPPE9:05amPEOPLEINFRInvestor Presentation - Annual Results FY21***ECG8:16amPPC9:05amPEETAppendix 4E & 2021 Financial Report***ECT9:52amID89:05amIDENTITIIAppendix 4E***EDV7:59amPPL9:04amPUREPROFILFY21 Results Presentation***EEG8:35amCAJ9:03amCAPITOL HCAJ announces extension of on-market share buy-back***EGL9:37amHM19:03amHEARTS MND2021 Results Announcement***EGL9:29amWZR9:03amWISR LTDWZR FY21 Results Investor Presentation***EGL9:15amOPY9:02amOPENPAYFY21 Appendix 4E***EPY10:09amKOV9:01amKORVESTDivestment announcement***EPY9:59amPPE9:01amPEOPLEINFRAnnual Results FY21***EPY9:48amCOS9:00amCOSOLFY21 Annual Results Presentation***EVN8:29amQIP9:00amQANTMIPQANTM 2021 Full Year Results Presentation***EVO7:33amNIC9:00amNICKLMINESHalf Year Reports and Dividend Declaration***EXP8:21amQIP8:59amQANTMIPQANTM 2021 Full Year Results to 30 June 2021***EXP8:20amWZR8:59amWISR LTDWisr delivers 280% Revenue Growth for FY21***EXP8:18amHCH8:59amHOT CHILISuccessful $5 Million SPP to Close Early***EYE9:52amKNO8:59amKNOSYSFY21 Results Announcement***FCL8:26amDTC8:58amDAMSTRADamstra FY21 Financial Results***FCL8:26amWZR8:57amWISR LTDPreliminary Final Report***FCL8:13amHUO8:57amHUON AQUAFY2021 Huon Results Presentation***FFT8:29amHUO8:56amHUON AQUAFY2021 Huon Results Media Release***FLT8:13amDDR8:56amDICKERDATAInterim Financial Results Presentation***FLT8:13amSRV8:55amSERVCORPAppendix 4E & Full Year Statutory Accounts***FLT8:12amARR8:55amARAREEARTHHigh-Grade Surface Sampling - Halleck Creek Project***FWD8:13amHM18:55amHEARTS MNDAppendix 4E and Annual Report***FWD8:13amHUO8:55amHUON AQUAPreliminary Final Report and Annual Report***FWD8:13amDTC8:55amDAMSTRAFY21 Results Presentation***GDG8:35amCAY8:54amCANYONStrategic Partnership Agreement and MOU with MCC***GML8:25amKNO8:54amKNOSYSPreliminary Final Report***GNE7:32amDTC8:54amDAMSTRAAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***GNE7:31amPPE8:54amPEOPLEINFRAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***GTN8:07amQIP8:52amQANTMIPAppendix 4E and Financial Report Year Ended 30 June 2021***GTN8:07amDDR8:51amDICKERDATAASX Announcement - Interim Financial Results***GTN8:06amTYR8:49amTYRO PAYTyro FY21 Results Media Release***HAV11:16amWOW8:49amWOOLWORTHSWoolworths Group announces $2 billion off-market buy-back***HCH8:59amTIG8:49amAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***HGO8:45am360​8:48amLIFE360Half Year Results - Investor Presentation***HLX8:19amTYR8:48amTYRO PAYTyro FY21 Investor Presentation***HM19:03amBRK8:48amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations - Pad Construction to Commence***HM18:55am360​8:47amLIFE360Half Year Results - Media Release***HPG8:37amTEM8:47amTEMPESTCapital Raising to Advance WA Gold and Base Metals Projects***HSN8:34am360​8:46amLIFE360Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Statements***HUO8:57amIFL8:46amIOOFIOOF 2021 Financial Results Investor Presentation***HUO8:56amAPX8:45amAPPENAppen to acquire leading location data provider Quadrant***HUO8:55amTYR8:45amTYRO PAYPreliminary Final Report***HZN9:30amHGO8:45amHILLGROVENew Gold Discovery Confirmed at Stella***HZN9:26amDDR8:45amDICKERDATAAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***ICG9:09amAPX8:44amAPPEN2021 Half Year Results Presentation***ID810:50amIFL8:44amIOOFIOOF FY21 Results Announcement***ID89:05amALX8:43amATLSRTERIAInvestor Reference Pack to 30 June 2021***IEL9:41amAIM8:43amAI MEDIAAi-Media Technologies Limited FY21 Results Presentation***IFL8:46amALX8:42amATLSRTERIAHalf Year Results Investor Presentation to 30 June 2021***IFL8:44amAUB8:42amAUB GROUPFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***IFL8:17amAPX8:42amAPPENAppen 2021 Half Year Results***IMR8:00amSLH8:40amSILK LOGISFY21 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***IMR8:00amSLH8:40amSILK LOGISFY21 Full Year Results Media Release***IMR8:00amVIC8:40amVIC MINESNew Results Further Strengthen 1km Strike Length at Coogee***ITG9:57amWOW8:39amWOOLWORTHSAppendix 3C Notification of buy-back***ITG9:51amLNK8:39amLINK ADMINLink Group 2021 Full Year Results Presentation***ITG9:50amQUB8:38amQUBEInvestor Presentation - FY21 Full Year Results***JAN10:21amRCR8:38amRINCONRESHigh-Priority Drilling Targets Identified from VTEM Surveys***JIN8:37amSLH8:38amSILK LOGISAppendix 4E***JIN8:36amLNK8:38amLINK ADMINLink Group 2021 Full Year Results Media Release***JIN8:22amSBM8:37amST.BARBARA30 June 2021 Ore Reserves and Mineral Resources Statements***KKL11:57amJIN8:37amJUMBO INTFY21 Financial Results - Media Release***KLL8:33amHPG8:37amHIPAGESAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***KNI9:42amAPX8:37amAPPENAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***KNO8:59amJIN8:36amJUMBO INTAppendix 4E & Annual Report***KNO8:54amWOW8:35amWOOLWORTHSFull Year Results Announcement***KOV9:01amEEG8:35amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations Update***KZA8:20amLNK8:35amLINK ADMINAppendix 4E and Link Group 2021 Annual Financial Report***LBL9:42amVAL8:35amVALORESEvaluation reveals priority uranium targets at Cluff Lake***LEG8:19amGDG8:35amGEN DEVAppendix 4E***LGL8:30amWOW8:35amWOOLWORTHSAppendix 4E and Annual Report***LGL8:30amHSN8:34amHANSEN TECUpdate on BGH Capital Acquisition Proposal***LGL8:22amMWY8:33amMIDWAYFY21 Results Presentation***LNK8:39amAIM8:33amAI MEDIAAi-Media Technologies Limited FY21 Results Announcement***LNK8:38amKLL8:33amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Commissioning Update***LNK8:35amSWP8:32amSWOOPHLTDSwoop FY21 Results Investor Presentation***LNU9:49amQUB8:32amQUBEFull Year Results Announcement - FY21***LVE9:21amCMW8:32amCROMWELLFY21 Results Presentation***LVT9:13amMWY8:32amMIDWAYFY21 Results Announcement***LVT9:10amRMS8:32amRAMELIUSFY21 Financial Results and Dividend***LVT9:05amSWP8:31amSWOOPHLTDSwoop FY21 Results***MGH12:02pmCMW8:31amCROMWELLFY21 Results Announcement***MGH11:44amMWY8:31amMIDWAYAppendix 4E and FY21 Statutory Accounts***MNB9:57amSWP8:31amSWOOPHLTDSwoop FY21 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report***MOT9:55amQUB8:31amQUBEAppendix 4E and Annual Report - FY21***MOT9:26amCMW8:31amCROMWELLAppendix 4E And 2021 Full Year Accounts***MWY8:33amCAJ8:30amCAPITOL HFY2021 Results Release***MWY8:32amALX8:30amATLSRTERIAHalf Year Results Announcement to 30 June 2021***MWY8:31amLGL8:30amLYNCHGROUPFY21 investor presentation***MZZ8:20amLGL8:30amLYNCHGROUPFY21 results announcement***NGS9:12amALX8:29amATLSRTERIAAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***NIC9:00amEVN8:29amEVOLUTIONShare Purchase Plan Completion***OCL10:10amFFT8:29amFFT GROUPASSET VISION - ISO CERTIFICATIONS***OCL10:09amAEF8:28amA ETHICALAEF FY21 Analyst Presentation***OFX9:15amPPL8:28amPUREPROFILAppendix 4E***OKR9:21amAEF8:27amA ETHICALAEF FY21 Full Year Results***OPY9:56amAEF8:27amA ETHICALAEF FY21 Shareholder Presentation***OPY9:13amFCL8:26amFINEOSFCL FY21 Results Investor Presentation***OPY9:09amAEF8:26amA ETHICALAEF FY21 Full Year Statutory Accounts & Appendix 4E***OPY9:02amFCL8:26amFINEOSFCL Reports 23.3% Growth in Revenue to EUR108.3 million***PBH8:19amGML8:25amGATEWAYStrong Target Pipeline Advancing with Resource Development***PNV9:44amRHC8:24amRAMSAYInvestor Presentation & Speech FY2021 Results Briefing***PNV9:42amALG8:24amARDENTLGLTFY21 Results Presentation***PPC9:09amDEX8:24amDUKEEXPLORDEX - Copper and Silver Mineralisation intersected***PPC9:06amALG8:24amARDENTLGLTArdent Leisure reports FY21 Results***PPC9:05amBST8:23amBESTLESSBST FY2021 Results Presentation***PPE9:05amBST8:23amBESTLESSBST delivers record profit and exceeds prospectus forecast***PPE9:01amBST8:23amBESTLESSAppendix 4E and FY2021 Financial Statements***PPE8:54amRHC8:23amRAMSAYFinancial Results for the year ended 30 June 2021***PPL9:04amA2B8:22amA2B AUSTA2B FY21 Full Year Results Presentation***PPL8:28amLGL8:22amLYNCHGROUPFY21 Appendix 4E***PRM9:57amRHC8:22amRAMSAYPreliminary Final Report***PRU8:18amAHQ8:22amALLEGIANCENew Elk Mine Resumes Operations***PRU8:17amA2B8:22amA2B AUSTA2B FY21 Full Year Results Announcement***PRU8:17amJIN8:22amJUMBO INTAcquisition of Stride Management Inc.***PRU8:17amAPZ8:21amASPENSecurity Purchase Plan Offer***QAN8:19amTSO8:21amTESORO RESUpdate on El Zorro Joint Venture***QAN8:18amAPZ8:21amASPENAspen Group Security Purchase Plan Opening***QAN8:18amEXP8:21amEXPERNCECOFY21 Results Announcement***QAN8:15amAAR8:21amANGLONew Flat-Lying High-Grade Zone Identified at Mandilla***QFE10:11amSCN8:20amSCORPIONAppointment of Non-Executive Chair***QFE10:08amEXP8:20amEXPERNCECOFY21 Results Presentation***QFE10:03amMZZ8:20amMATADORWGH delivers strong drilling results including 36 g/t Au***QHL11:11amAR98:20amARCHTISInvestor Presentation - FY21 Annual Results***QHL10:54amKZA8:20amKAZIAKazia Appendix 4E***QIP9:00amAR98:20amARCHTISAppendix 4E & 2021 Annual Report***QIP8:59amZER8:19amZETA RESPreliminary Final Report***QIP8:52amQAN8:19amQANTASQantas Group FY21 Investor Presentations***QUB8:38amPBH8:19amPOINTSBETResults of Retail Shortfall Bookbuild***QUB8:32amBTH8:19amBIGTINCANFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***QUB8:31amLEG8:19amLEGENDDiamond drilling extends chonolith at Mawson***RAS11:53amHLX8:19amHELIXExploration Update***RCR8:38amBTH8:19amBIGTINCANAppendix 4E***RHC8:24amQAN8:18amQANTASQantas Group FY21 Results CEO Speech***RHC8:23amEXP8:18amEXPERNCECOAppendix 4E and Annual Report***RHC8:22amRMS8:18amRAMELIUSAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Financial Report***RMS8:32amAIM8:18amAI MEDIAAppendix 4E***RMS8:18amTPD8:18amTALONENERGCommencement of Site Works for Walyering-5 Well***SBM8:37amSTX8:18amSTRIKE ENETPD: Commencement of Site Works for Walyering-5 Well***SBM8:08amQAN8:18amQANTASQantas Group FY21 Results ASX and Media Release***SCN8:20amPRU8:18amPERSEUSFinancial Results Presentation***SLH8:40amPRU8:17amPERSEUSDividend Policy and Maiden Capital Return***SLH8:40amPRU8:17amPERSEUSStrong Financial Performance***SLH8:38amPRU8:17amPERSEUSAnnual Financial Report***SLX9:18amIFL8:17amIOOFAppendix 4E***SLX9:16amCCR8:17amCREDIT CLRCCR FY21 Results Presentation***SLX9:15amCCR8:17amCREDIT CLRCCR Appendix 4E FY21***SNC11:15amCAJ8:16amCAPITOL HAppendix 4E and Annual Report***SNC10:03amECG8:16amECARGO2021 Interim Financial Information***SNC9:31amSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEStrike Commences Work to Unlock Second Gas Play***SOP9:11amECG8:16amECARGOAppendix 4D & Interim Consolidated Financial Information***SOP9:10amCGC8:15amCOSTA GRPHalf year results announcement***SPL9:28amQAN8:15amQANTASQantas Group FY21 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***SRV8:55amCGC8:15amCOSTA GRPAppendix 4D***SSM9:14amA2B8:15amA2B AUSTA2B FY21 Full Year Results and Appendix 4E***SSM9:11amFWD8:13amFLEETWOODFull Year Results Presentation***SSM9:11amFWD8:13amFLEETWOODResults Announcment***STX8:18amFLT8:13amFLIGHT CTRFLT FY21 FULL YEAR RESULTS PRESENTATION***STX8:16amFWD8:13amFLEETWOODAppendix 4E***SUD9:38amFCL8:13amFINEOSAppendix 4E***SUV9:13amFLT8:13amFLIGHT CTRFLT RELEASES FY21 RESULTS***SWP8:32amFLT8:12amFLIGHT CTRFLT FY21 APPENDIX 4E AND ANNUAL REPORT***SWP8:31amCWP8:12amCEDARWOODSFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***SWP8:31amCWP8:12amCEDARWOODSFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***TEM8:47amCWP8:12amCEDARWOODSAppendix 4E & CWP FY21 Annual Report***TGP11:55amALG8:11amARDENTLGLTAppendix 4E***TGP11:54amACL8:11amAUCLINICALFY21 financial results investor presentation***TGP11:54amACL8:11amAUCLINICALPreliminary Final Report***TIG8:49amCIA8:10amCHAMP IRONFY 2021 AGM Presentation 26 August 2021***TIP9:06amCCX8:10amCITYCHICFY21 Full year results presentation***TPD8:18amCCX8:09amCITYCHICFY21 Full year results announcement***TSO8:21amCCX8:09amCITYCHICAppendix 4E and FY21 financial report***TYR8:49amALY8:08amALCHEMYRESNew Drill Targets at Karonie South***TYR8:48amSBM8:08amST.BARBARAFY21 Financial Report and Appendix 4E***TYR8:45am5GG8:08amPENTANETFY21 Results Investor Presentation***VAL8:35am5GG8:08amPENTANETFY21 Results Announcement***VIC8:40am5GG8:08amPENTANETAppendix 4E & FY21 Financial Statements***VVA9:47amGTN8:07amGTNETWORKGTN FY21 Results Presentation***WEL9:36amGTN8:07amGTNETWORKGTN results for the year ended 30 June 2021***WHC9:55amGTN8:06amGTNETWORKAppendix 4E and FY2021 Annual Report***WHC9:52amIMR8:00amIMRICORHY21 Investor Presentation***WHC9:17amIMR8:00amIMRICORImricor releases Half Year Results for 1H 2021***WOW8:49amIMR8:00amIMRICORAppendix 4D and Half Year Report & Accounts***WOW8:39amEDV7:59amENDEAVOURF21 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***WOW8:35amAIZ7:33amAIR N.Z.Full Year Statutory Accounts***WOW8:35amEVO7:33amEVOLVE EDUHalf Year Accounts***WZR9:03amGNE7:32amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy - FY21 Results Presentation***WZR8:59amGNE7:31amGENESIS NZPreliminary Final Report***WZR8:57amA2M7:31amA2 MILKResults Presentation FY21***ZER8:19amA2M7:30amA2 MILKResults Commentary FY21***ZNO10:26amA2M7:30amA2 MILKAppendix 4E***ZNO10:04am


----------



## barney (27 August 2021)

*10.48am Friday 27th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAT110:48amATOMO DIAGFY21 Results Presentation***1AD10:20amAT110:32amATOMO DIAGAppendix 4E & Annual Financial Report***ABA8:30amCAU10:32amCRONOSPreliminary Final Report***ABA8:14am1AD10:20amADALTAPreliminary Final Report***ABA8:12amCYG10:18amCOVENTRYFY21 Full Year Results Presentation***ADR10:01amAHC10:18amAUS HEALTHAustco FY21 Results Release***AFG8:11amAHC10:17amAUS HEALTHAppendix 4E & FY21 Financial Statements***AFG8:10amCYG10:13amCOVENTRY2021 Full Year Results***AFG8:10amGNX10:10amGENEXPOWERFY21 Results Presentation***AGD8:28amGNX10:08amGENEXPOWERFY21 Results Announcement***AGN8:04amCYG10:07amCOVENTRYAppendix 4E and Annual Report***AHC10:18amTYM10:02amTYMLEZHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***AHC10:17amADR10:01amADHERIUMPreliminary Final Report***AHI9:04amSKF9:59amSKYFIISkyfii FY2021 Financial Review & Appendix 4E***AJX8:39amHCT9:59amHOLISTAPause in Trading***AJX8:27amMCL9:56amMIGHTY CAppendix 4E***ARN9:10amFOS9:52amFOS CAPITA2021 Full Year Annual Report & Appendix 4E***AS19:44amTTB9:51amTOTALBRAINAppendix 4E & Annual Report 2021***AS19:41amHT89:49amHARRIS2021 Results Commentary***AS19:39amGNX9:48amGENEXPOWERAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***ASO9:40amMCL9:48amMIGHTY CResults Presentation FY21 and FY22 Outlook Update***AT110:48amMCL9:47amMIGHTY CResults Commentary FY21 and FY22 Outlook Update***AT110:32amAS19:44amANGELPresentation - Results for 6 months ended 30 June 2021***AU19:43amAU19:43amTHE AGENCYInvestor Presentation - FY21 Results***AU19:42amWCG9:42amWEBCENTRALTakeover Update Cirrus Networks Holdings Limited***AUC8:05amCNW9:42amCIRRUS NETWCG: Takeover Update Cirrus Networks Holdings Limited***AVH8:27amAU19:42amTHE AGENCYPreliminary Final Report***AVH8:22amCSS9:41amCLEAN SEASClean Seas FY21 Results Presentation***AVH8:13amAS19:41amANGELRecord half year results achieved***BEX8:15amASO9:40amASTONMIN3D IP Enhances Direct Targeting Capabilities at Edleston***BFC8:15amAS19:39amANGELHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***BFC8:13amGAS9:39amSTATE GASResource Estimates and Final Rougemont Well Results***BFC8:13amIDX9:36amINTEG DIAGFY21 Investor Presentation***BGA8:15amIDX9:35amINTEG DIAGFY21 Results Announcement***BGA8:13amMAI9:34amMAINSTREAMFY21 Results Press Release***BGA8:12amMMJ9:34amMMJGROUPPreliminary Final Report***BLY8:35amNVU9:34amNANOVEUTrading Halt***BMM8:03amBOT9:32amBOTANIXFinal Report and Annual Report to Shareholders***BMT9:17amPYR9:32amPAYRIGHTFY21 Results Investor Presentation***BMT8:59amKNI9:32amKUNIKOResponse to ASX Price Query***BMT8:55amTFL9:31amTASFOODSLeadership Changes***BMT8:47amSND9:29amSAUNDERSFY21 Results Presentation***BOT9:32amOPL9:29amOPYLLIMITDOpyl 2021 Appendix 4E & Annual Report***BRL8:44amRAP9:28amRESAPPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***BRL8:37amIDX9:27amINTEG DIAGAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders***BWX8:52amCIM9:27amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES NZ$600M O&M CONTRACT FOR AUCKLAND RAIL***BWX8:52amSND9:27amSAUNDERSFY21 Results Announcement***BWX8:52amRFX9:24amREDFLOWRedflow FY2021 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***BWX8:52amPYR9:23amPAYRIGHTFY21 Results Announcement***BWX8:50amEPX9:22amEPT GLOBALInvestor presentation FY21 results***BWX8:33amEPX9:22amEPT GLOBALEPX releases FY21 Results***CAU10:32amCSS9:21amCLEAN SEASAppendix 4E Statement - Full Year Report FY21***CDD8:25amNWE9:21amNORWESTTrading Halt***CDD8:24amMAI9:21amMAINSTREAMFY21 Appendix 4E***CDD8:15amEPX9:20amEPT GLOBALPreliminary Final Report***CIM9:27amBMT9:17amBEAMTREEHDTrading Halt***CM89:12amVAL9:14amVALORESTrading Halt***CNW9:42amHMY9:14amHARMONEYSettlement with New Zealand Commerce Commission***CSS9:41amDDH9:13amDDH DRILLDDH1 FY21 Results - Investor Presentation***CSS9:21amEMD9:13amEMYRIALEmyria Engages Calvert Labs for Preclinical CBD studies***CSX9:12amCM89:12amCROWDAnnual Report and Appendix 4E***CSX9:10amCSX9:12amCLEANSPACEFull Year FY21 Investor Presentation***CV18:03amDDH9:11amDDH DRILLDDH1 FY21 Results Announcement***CVL8:06amFCT9:11amFIRSTWAVEPreliminary Final Report***CVL8:06amSND9:11amSAUNDERSAppendix 4E***CVL8:06amCSX9:10amCLEANSPACEAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CYG10:18amDRE9:10amDREDNOUGHTBonanza Grade Cu-Ag-Sb-Bi Mineralisation at Rough Triangle***CYG10:13amARN9:10amALDOROWorld Class Rubidium Potential at Niobe***CYG10:07amRXM9:09amREXMIN56.4m @ 2.12g/t gold on new structure at Hog Ranch***DDH9:13amPYR9:09amPAYRIGHTPreliminary Final Report***DDH9:11amRDH9:09amREDH EDUFY21 Preliminary Final Report***DDH9:06amFG19:08amFLYNNGOLDFirst Drill Core Assays Confirm Visible Gold NE TAS***DRE9:10amTTT9:08amTITOMICTTT awarded $2.3 million Grant for Space-Based Applications***DSK8:37amSB29:08amSALTERBROSAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***DSK8:37amDDH9:06amDDH DRILLDDH1 FY21 Preliminary Final Report - Appendix 4E***DSK8:37amNAE9:05amNEW AGENorthern Pilbara Tenements Acquired***EGL8:16amNXS9:04amNEXTSCIENCIrrimax complaint***EMD9:13amAHI9:04amADVANCEDHINASDAQ Update***EPX9:22amSGH9:04amSLATER & GInvestor Presentation Slides***EPX9:22amSGH9:03amSLATER & GFY21 Full Year Financial Results and Business Update***EPX9:20amIOD9:03amIODMFY21 Results Presentation***ERM8:14amSGH9:02amSLATER & GAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***EVZ8:57amIOD9:01amIODMAppendix 4E Annual Report 21***EVZ8:51amHIO9:01amHAWSONSIROHawsons Iron Company Update***FCT9:11amKSL9:00amKINAFirst Half 2021 Results Investor Presentation***FFF8:35amPGC9:00amPARAGONSolid FY21 Profit and Recommencement of Dividends***FG19:08amBMT8:59amBEAMTREEHDInvestor Presentation Financial Year 2021***FNT8:40amKSL8:57amKINAFirst Half 2021 Results***FOS9:52amEVZ8:57amEVZ LTDFY2021-Full Year Results Investor Update***GAS9:39amBMT8:55amBEAMTREEHDRecord FY21 results delivers sustainable growth***GNX10:10amKSL8:55amKINAAppendix 4D***GNX10:08amBWX8:52amBWXLIMITEDBWX Limited - Go-To Skincare Investor Presentation***GNX9:48amBWX8:52amBWXLIMITEDBWX Limited - Acquisition of stake in Go-To Skincare***HCT9:59amBWX8:52amBWXLIMITEDBWX Limited - Full Year FY21 Investor Presentation***HGO8:49amTTI8:52amTRAFFICFull Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E***HIO9:01amBWX8:52amBWXLIMITEDBWX Limited - Full Year FY21 Financial Results***HMY9:14amEVZ8:51amEVZ LTDAppendix 4E***HT89:49amKGL8:50amKGLUpdate on Feasibility Study of Jervois Copper Project***ICL8:06amBWX8:50amBWXLIMITEDFull Year Statutory Accounts***IDX9:36amHGO8:49amHILLGROVEResults for Half Year Ended 30 June 2021***IDX9:35amWBT8:49amWEEBITNANOAppendix 4E and Annual Report***IDX9:27amBMT8:47amBEAMTREEHDPreliminary Final Report***IMM8:04amPGC8:45amPARAGONAppendix 4E***IMU8:11amBRL8:44amJune 2021 results announcement***IOD9:03amTFL8:43amTASFOODSHalf Year Investor Presentation***IOD9:01amFNT8:40amFRONTIERNon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer Document***IXC8:03amAJX8:39amALEXIUMAnnual Report Presentation***JBH8:12amTSO8:39amTESORO RESStrong gold results outside Mineral Resource area at Ternera***KGL8:50amWPR8:39amWAYPOINTRT1H21 Results Presentation***KNI9:32amDSK8:37amDUSKDSK FY21 Investor Presentation***KSL9:00amDSK8:37amDUSKDSK FY21 Announcement***KSL8:57amDSK8:37amDUSKDSK FY21 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***KSL8:55amBRL8:37amJune 2021 Appendix 4E***LME8:11amRSG8:36amRESOLUTEHalf Year Financial Results Presentation***LME8:11amBLY8:35amBOARTShareholder & Creditor Meetings to be held Virtually only***LME8:10amFFF8:35amFORBIDDENWorking capital facilities secured with Moneytech***LYC8:06amTFL8:34amTASFOODSAppendix 4D and Financial Statements***LYC8:05amPAR8:33amPARA BIO2021 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***LYC8:05amBWX8:33amBWXLIMITEDTrading Halt***MAI9:34amABA8:30amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank Ltd Investor Presentation***MAI9:21amAGD8:28amAUST GOLDAustral Gold Announces Filing of 2021 Half Year Report***MCL9:56amTGH8:28amTERRAGENAnnual Results Announcement***MCL9:48amAVH8:27amAVITA MEDAvita Medical Corporate Presentation***MCL9:47amAJX8:27amALEXIUMAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***MMJ9:34amUCW8:27amUCW LTDFY2021 - Results Presentation***MPA8:11amTGH8:26amTERRAGENFull Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E***MPA8:10amCDD8:25amCARDNOCardno Announces FY21 Results***MPA8:10amVBC8:24amVERBRECLFY21 Results Investor Presentation***MX18:18amCDD8:24amCARDNOFY21 Results Presentation***MXC8:04amRSG8:23amRESOLUTEHalf Year Financial Results and Accounts***MYX8:09amVBC8:23amVERBRECLFY21 Results Announcement***MYX8:09amWPR8:22amWAYPOINTRTH21 Results and Distribution Frequency Update***MYX8:09amAVH8:22amAVITA MEDFourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2021 Financial Results***NAE9:05amVMY8:21amVIMY RESMulga Rock Project - Approval of Project Management Plan***NVU9:34amUCW8:19amUCW LTDFY2021 - Appendix 4E***NWE9:21amPWR8:19amPETERWAFY21 - Investor Presentation***NXS9:04amWPR8:18amWAYPOINTRTAppendix 4D and 1H21 Financial Report***NXT8:10amMX18:18amMICRO-XMX1 - Appendix 4E and 2021 Annual Financial Report***NXT8:10amTSI8:17amTOPSHELFTSI Investor Results Presentation***NXT8:09amVBC8:17amVERBRECLPreliminary Final Report***OEC8:05amEGL8:16amENVN GROUPEGL Water to Commence Commercial PFAS Trial***OEC8:04amBFC8:15amBEST GLOBFY21 Full-Year Results & Outlook Presentation***OEC8:04amCDD8:15amCARDNOAppendix 4E***OPL9:29amBEX8:15amBIKE XCHGAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***PAR8:33amPWR8:15amPETERWAFY21 - Full Year Result***PGC9:00amBGA8:15amBEGAPresentation - FY2021 Full Year Result***PGC8:45amABA8:14amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank Ltd FY21 Full Year Result***PLY8:11amPWR8:14amPETERWAFull Year 2021 - 4E & Annual Report***PVS8:12amERM8:14amEMMERSONNew drilling, drone survey results as mill locked in for TC***PVS8:12amBFC8:13amBEST GLOBFY21 Outcomes and FY22 Financial and Operating Guidance***PVS8:12amBFC8:13amBEST GLOBAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Statements***PWR8:19amTSI8:13amTOPSHELFTSI FY21 Results Announcement***PWR8:15amAVH8:13amAVITA MEDAppendix 4E and Annual Report (Form 10-K)***PWR8:14amTSI8:13amTOPSHELFAppendix 4E & Annual Report to shareholders***PYR9:32amBGA8:13amBEGAMedia Release - FY2021 Full Year Result***PYR9:23amPVS8:12amPIVOTALInvestor Presentation for Half Year Results***PYR9:09amJBH8:12amJB HI-FIGroup CEO Transition***RAP9:28amPVS8:12amPIVOTALASX Announcement for Half Year Results***RDH9:09amABA8:12amAUSWIDEPreliminary Final Report***RFX9:24amPVS8:12amPIVOTALAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***RSG8:36amBGA8:12amBEGAPreliminary Final Report / 2021 Annual Report***RSG8:23amLME8:11amLIMEADEInvestor Presentation for Half Year Results***RXM9:09amAFG8:11amAUSTRA FINAFG FY21 Market Release***SB29:08amPLY8:11amPLAYSIDEAppendix 4E & Annual Report***SES8:06amIMU8:11amIMUGENEPhase 1 Clinical Trial Update of Immunotherapy PD1-Vaxx***SGH9:04amLME8:11amLIMEADEASX Announcement for Half Year Results***SGH9:03amMPA8:11amMAD PAWSFY21 Results Investor Presentation***SGH9:02amAFG8:10amAUSTRA FINAFG FY21 Investor Presentation***SHJ8:09amLME8:10amLIMEADEAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report***SHJ8:08amNXT8:10amNEXTDCFY21 Results Presentation***SHJ8:07amNXT8:10amNEXTDCFY21 Results Announcement***SKF9:59amAFG8:10amAUSTRA FINAFG Announces FY21 Results and AGM Date***SKT7:30amMPA8:10amMAD PAWSFY21 Results Announcement***SND9:29amMPA8:10amMAD PAWSPreliminary Final Report***SND9:27amMYX8:09amM PHARMA2021 Full Year Investor Presentation***SND9:11amNXT8:09amNEXTDCFY21 Appendix E***TFL9:31amMYX8:09amM PHARMA2021 Full Year Media Release***TFL8:43amMYX8:09amM PHARMAAppendix 4E and Statutory Accounts***TFL8:34amWES8:09amWESFARMER2021 Full-year results***TGH8:28amSHJ8:09amSHINE CORPFY21 Results Presentation***TGH8:26amSHJ8:08amSHINE CORPFY21 Results Overview***TSI8:17amWES8:08amWESFARMER2021 Annual Report (including Appendix 4E)***TSI8:13amWES8:08amWESFARMERProposed return of capital to shareholders***TSI8:13amVYS8:07amVYSARNLTDFY21 Results Commentary***TSO8:39amSHJ8:07amSHINE CORPAppendix 4E - Preliminary financial statements FY21***TTB9:51amVYS8:06amVYSARNLTDAppendix 4E and Financial Report***TTI8:52amSES8:06amSECOSAppendix 4E and FY2021 Annual Report***TTT9:08amCVL8:06amCIVMECFinancial Statements for the 2nd Half Yr Ended 30 June 2021***TYM10:02amCVL8:06amCIVMECFY2021 Full Year Results Announcement***UCW8:27amICL8:06amICENIGOLDAir Core Drilling Commenced***UCW8:19amCVL8:06amCIVMECPreliminary Final Report***VAL9:14amLYC8:06amLYNASFY21 Financial Results Presentation***VBC8:24amOEC8:05amORBITALFY21 Full Year Financial Results - Investor Presentation***VBC8:23amLYC8:05amLYNASFY21 Financial Results Announcement***VBC8:17amLYC8:05amLYNASAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***VGL7:30amAUC8:05amAusgold extends Mineralisation at Katanning South***VMY8:21amMXC8:04amMGC PHARMAMGC PHARMA EXECUTES US$24M US SUPPLY AGREEMENT***VYS8:07amOEC8:04amORBITALFY21 Full Year Audited Financial Results***VYS8:06amAGN8:04amARGENICAAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2021***WBT8:49amOEC8:04amORBITALAppendix 4E & Annual Report 2021***WCG9:42amIMM8:04amIMMUTEPChinese patent granted for anti-LAG-3 antibody LAG525***WES8:09amCV18:03amCV CHECKAppendix 4E and Annual Report FY21***WES8:08amBMM8:03amBALKAN MINResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***WES8:08amIXC8:03amINVEX THERAppendix 4E and Annual Report***WPR8:39amSKT7:30amSKY NET TVSky and WarnerMedia expand long term relationship***WPR8:22amVGL7:30amVSTA GRPVista Cloud launch expands horizon for Vista Group***WPR8:18am


----------



## barney (30 August 2021)

*3.09pm Monday 30th August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSEG3:09pmSPORTS ENTFY21 RESULTS ANNOUNCEMENT***1ST8:52amSRI3:09pmSIPA RESSipa Board Restructure***1ST8:50amSEG3:06pmSPORTS ENTAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***3DA9:11amPIQ2:57pmPROTEOMICSPreliminary Final Report***3DA9:02amTOM2:44pmTOMIZONEFY21 Half Year Accounts and Appendix 4D***3DA8:43amPOS2:42pmPOSEIDONShare Purchase Plan closes heavily oversubscribed***ABB8:40amCT12:24pmCONST TECHAppendix 4E and Annual Report***ABB8:37amNUC2:22pmNUCHEV2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***ABB8:35amMGH1:59pmMAAS GROUPReal Estate Acquisition***ABV10:00amNUC1:58pmNUCHEVFull Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E***ABV9:55amAKP1:07pmAUDIOPIXELHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ABY8:42amQTM12:59pmQUANTHEGRPPreliminary Final Report***ABY8:33amCI112:55pmCREDITLFY2021 Results Presentation***ABY8:25amCYP12:55pmCYNATA THRAppendix 4E & Annual Report***AC89:23amCI112:55pmCREDITLPreliminary Final Report***AC89:21amAER12:42pmAEERISAppendix 4E and Statutory Accounts***ADS9:32amAFA12:40pmASF GROUPPreliminary Final Report***ADS9:28amROG12:30pmRED SKYRed Sky Share Purchase Plan Closes Tomorrow***ADS8:22amFGX12:26pmFUTURE GENAppendix 4D and Financial Report***AER12:42pmWHK12:19pmWHITEHAWKHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***AFA12:40pmIMU12:16pmIMUGENEAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***AFL8:32amFGG12:03pmFUTURE GLBRecord profit, 50.0% increase in fully franked dividend***AGH9:33amFGG11:50amFUTURE GLBAppendix 4D and Financial Report***AHX8:26amBIR11:44amBIRFINResponse to ASX Price Query***AKP1:07pmOLI11:32amOLIVERSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ALI8:43amFGG11:14amFUTURE GLBDividend/Distribution - FGG***ALU8:14amPTX11:14amPRESCIENTAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***ALU8:14amIGN11:14amIGNITEPreliminary Final Report***ALU8:14amOPL11:11amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - August Full Year Investor Update***ANX8:11amEBG11:06amEUMUNDIResults Announcement for Financial Year 30 June 2021***AON8:08amEBG11:05amEUMUNDIAppendix 4E***APA10:05amBOC11:03amBOUGVLLE.CHalf Year Accounts 4D June 2021***AQN8:53amWCG11:02amWEBCENTRALCNW: Response to Update on On-market T/O Offer***AQN8:51amCNW11:02amCIRRUS NETResponse to Update on On-market Takeover Offer***ARA8:15amBAR11:00amBARRA RES$2.15M Placement to Accelerate Exploration***ARU9:51amMAY10:51amMELBANABlock 9, Cuba Operations Update***ASG9:38amBCC10:42amBEAM COMSBeam Delivers Record Revenue and Profit before Tax***ASG9:12amBCC10:41amBEAM COMSAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Reports for FY2021***AV19:11amHPP10:35amHEALTHPPGLFY21 Financial results and Annual Report***AV19:07amNXS10:33amNEXTSCIENCUpdate on Irrimax complaint***AVA9:28amOVT10:32amOVATOFY21 Full Year Results***AVA9:25amLV110:31amLIVEVLIMTrading Halt***AVA8:47amOVT10:30amOVATOPreliminary Final Report***BAR11:00amCHM10:19amCHIMERICChimeric Appoints Jennifer Chow as CEO & MD***BBT9:22amSRN10:19amSUREFIREDrilling to Re-commence at Yidby Gold Deposit***BBX10:06amWGX10:18amWESTGOLDMaiden Cash Dividend***BCC10:42amIME10:17amIMEXHSInvestor Presentation - 1H FY21 Results***BCC10:41amBIR10:17amBIRFINPause In Trading***BET9:08amIME10:14amIMEXHSIMEXHS reports 1H FY21 Financial Results***BET9:07amTLG10:14amTALGAGROUPDrilling at Vittangi Enters Depth Extension Phase***BIR11:44amIME10:11amIMEXHSHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***BIR10:17amMAX10:07amMILLINIUMExtension of Removal Deadline and Transaction Update***BKG8:55amECT10:07amENVIRONFederal Court Orders Granted***BKG8:54amBBX10:06amBBXMINERALTechnical Update***BKG8:52amECT10:06amENVIRONSuspension from Official Quotation***BNZ9:35amAPA10:05amAPA GROUPAPA responds to media speculation***BOC11:03amHPP10:04amHEALTHPPGLPause In Trading***BSE8:10amTMH10:02amTHEMRKTHLDTrading Halt***BSE8:09amMOT10:00amMETINCOMECompletion of Institutional Placement***BWX8:33amHPP10:00amHEALTHPPGLPreliminary Final Report***BYE9:38amABV10:00amADV BRAKEFY21 Results Announcement***CCV8:41amWGX10:00amWESTGOLDPause in Trading***CHM10:19amWGX10:00amWESTGOLDFinancial Statements***CI112:55pmRAS9:59amRAGUSACleansing Prospectus***CI112:55pmRAS9:59amRAGUSARetraction of Cleansing Prospectus***CLU9:45amGIB9:59amGIBBRIVERPhase 5 Drilling at Edjudina to commence Early September***CLU9:29amHSC9:57amHSCTECHHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***CLU9:22amLV19:55amLIVEVLIMPause in Trading***CLU9:21amEM19:55amEMERGEGAMEmerge banks AUD$2.8M from TIL settlement***CLU8:53amABV9:55amADV BRAKEPreliminary Final Report***CNW11:02amMDR9:55amMEDADVISORFY21 Results Presentation***CST8:12amEOS9:55amELEC OPTICHalf Year Results Investor Presentation***CT12:24pmMDR9:54amMEDADVISORFY21 Results Announcement***CWN9:44amEOS9:54amELEC OPTICHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***CWN9:43amMDR9:54amMEDADVISORFY21 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***CWN9:43amOIL9:53amOPTISCANOIL FY21 Annual Results Presentation***CWN9:40amARU9:51amARAFURAHatch awarded engineering design contract***CYP12:55pmTMH9:49amTHEMRKTHLDPause in Trading***DDB8:05amOIL9:49amOPTISCANAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***DDB8:04amMOB9:48amMOBILICOMMobilicom delivers record half-year revenue***DDD8:27amPAC9:47amPACCURRENTFY21 Results Announcement and Investor Presentation***DEM9:18amFOD9:46amFOOD REVFOD delivers $7.3m EBITDA improvement***DEM9:13amCLU9:45amCLUEY LTDInvestor Presentation - FY21 Result, Acquisition & Placement***DUR9:22amCWN9:44amCROWNCWN Subordinated Notes II - Key Financial Ratios***DUR9:20amHLA9:43amHEALTHIAFY21 Results Investor Presentation***DUR9:19amFOD9:43amFOOD REVPreliminary Final Report***EBG11:06amCWN9:43amCROWN2021 Full Year Results - Presentation Slides***EBG11:05amIMR9:43amIMRICORImricor Signs Sales Agreement with NordicNeuroLab***ECS8:52amCWN9:43amCROWNCrown announces 2021 Full Year Results***ECT10:07amNEU9:42amNEURENR&D Tax Incentive Advance Overseas Finding Approval***ECT10:06amFSI9:42amFLAGSHIPTrading Halt***ELT8:55amMOB9:41amMOBILICOMAppendix 4D and Half-Year Report***EM19:55amNGS9:41amNGSLTDNGS finalises $5m capital raise for continued growth***EOS9:55amVKA9:41amVIKINGMINEVIKING DD RESULTS UP TO 71 G/T AU & NEW TARGET IDENTIFIED***EOS9:54amCWN9:40amCROWNAppendix 4E - 2021 Full Year Results***EX18:17amTRY9:40amTROY RESTrading Halt***FGG12:03pmLLC9:39amLEND LEASELendlease Strategy briefing***FGG11:50amASG9:38amAUTOSPORTSASG Full Year Investor Presentation***FGG11:14amBYE9:38amBYRON ENEROperations Update Hurricane Ida***FGX12:26pmNWE9:38amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***FMG8:38amPAC9:38amPACCURRENTAppendix 4E and Financial Report for year ended 30 June 2021***FMG8:38amNWE9:37amNORWESTCompletion of $2.75 million Capital Raising***FMG8:38amSZL9:36amSEZZLE INCAppendix 4D***FNP9:23amBNZ9:35amBENZMININGTrading Halt***FNP9:21amAGH9:33amALTHEAResponse to ASX Query***FNP9:18amADS9:32amADSLOT LTDFull Year Results Presentation 2021***FNT8:40amHLA9:30amHEALTHIAHealthia FY21 Results Announcement***FOD9:46amCLU9:29amCLUEY LTDCluey to acquire Code Camp and $14m capital raising***FOD9:43amAVA9:28amAVA RISKAVA FY2021 Results Presentation***FSI9:42amADS9:28amADSLOT LTDAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Accounts 2021***GAL8:22amTYR9:28amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 76 - Week Ended 27 August 2021***GGE9:12amHGL9:26amHUDSON INVHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***GIB9:59amAVA9:25amAVA RISKCapital Management Update***GNP9:07amSBW9:25amSHEKELHalf Year Results Investor Presentation***GNP8:48amONX9:25amORMINEXLTDTrading Halt***GNP8:44amAC89:23amAUSCANNKey Company Highlights & Financial Commentary for FY2021***GVF8:34amHLA9:23amHEALTHIAAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report to Shareholders***HGL9:26amFNP9:23amFREEDOMFGLFY21 Results Presentation***HHR8:31amVIP9:23amVIP GLOVESPreliminary Final Report***HLA9:43amCLU9:22amCLUEY LTDCluey FY21 Results***HLA9:30amBBT9:22amBLUEBETArizona and Iowa Licence Update***HLA9:23amDUR9:22amDURATECJune 2021 Full-Year Results Presentation***HLS8:39amCLU9:21amCLUEY LTDAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Report - 30 June 2021***HLS8:32amFNP9:21amFREEDOMFGLFY21 Results Announcement***HPP10:35amAC89:21amAUSCANNAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Statements***HPP10:04amSBW9:20amSHEKELHalf Year Results Announcement***HPP10:00amDUR9:20amDURATECJune 2021 Full-Year Results Announcement***HRN9:08amDUR9:19amDURATECJune 2021 Full-Year Financial Report including 4E***HSC9:57amDEM9:18amDEMEM LTDRecord Growth in H1 2021***IGN11:14amFNP9:18amFREEDOMFGLAppendix 4E - FY21 Results***IME10:17amNXS9:18amNEXTSCIENCHalf Year Results Investor Presentation***IME10:14amNXS9:17amNEXTSCIENCHalf Year Results***IME10:11amWNR9:16amWINGARA AGTrading Halt***IMR9:43amTAR9:15amTARUGAMINDrill Results and Exploration Update Wyacca Project***IMU12:16pmSBW9:15amSHEKELHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***IP19:00amNXS9:14amNEXTSCIENCHalf Year Report & Appendix 4D***IVC8:49amKAM9:13amKASSET MGTMedia Release - 2021 Full Year Results***IVC8:48amDEM9:13amDEMEM LTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Report***IVC8:46amGGE9:12amGRAND GULFTrading Halt***IVZ8:12amASG9:12amAUTOSPORTSFull Year Statutory Accounts***JHC8:45am3DA9:11amAMAEROINTFY21 Results Presentation***JHC8:45amAV19:11amADVERITASPresentation - FY21 Results and Growth Strategy***JHC8:44amSLX9:10amSILEXZS-Si Silicon Project - Prototype Plant Start-up***JRV9:05amVRC9:08amVOLTTrading Halt***KAM9:13amHRN9:08amHORIZONGLDRC Drilling Results from Howards Prospect***KAM9:04amBET9:08amBETMAKTECHInvestor Update***KED8:14amAV19:07amADVERITASAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Statements***KED8:14amBET9:07amBETMAKTECHApp 4E and FY21 Annual Report***KED8:11amGNP9:07amGENUSPLUSFY2021 Results Investor Presentation***KIN8:11amJRV9:05amJERVOISJervois Successfully Closes Retail Entitlement Offer***KTD9:05amKTD9:05amKEYTONENew Milk Powder Client in China***LDX8:57amKAM9:04amKASSET MGTAppendix 4E and Annual Report - 30 June 2021***LDX8:57am3DA9:02amAMAEROINTAmaero makes strong progress on key projects***LDX8:52amIP19:00amINPAYTECHAppendix 4E (Preliminary Final Report) and Annual Report***LEX8:08amRCL8:58amREADCLOUDFull Year Results Release***LFG8:07amLDX8:57amLUMOSFY21 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***LFG8:07amLDX8:57amLUMOSFY21 Full Year Results Media Release***LLC9:39amRCL8:56amREADCLOUDAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***LRK8:51amELT8:55amOropesa Tin Project - Drilling Progress Report***LV110:31amBKG8:55amBOOKBKG smashes prospectus forecasts***LV19:55amBKG8:54amBOOKBKG FY2021 Investor Presentation***LVH8:18amCLU8:53amCLUEY LTDTrading Halt***LVH8:17amAQN8:53amAQUIRIANFY21 Results Commentary***MAX10:07am1ST8:52am1ST GROUPPreliminary Full Year Results***MAY10:51amECS8:52amECSBOTANICECS secures $1.75m supply agreement into New Zealand***MDR9:55amLDX8:52amLUMOSFY21 Appendix 4E***MDR9:54amBKG8:52amBOOKAppendix 4E and FY2021 Financial Statements***MDR9:54amAQN8:51amAQUIRIANAppendix 4E and Financial Report***MGH1:59pmLRK8:51amLARKDCLAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***MHK8:06amSRL8:51amSUNRISEAppendix 4E***MKG8:37am1ST8:50am1ST GROUPPreliminary Final Report***MME8:24amMTH8:49amMITHRILTrading Halt***MME8:23amIVC8:49amINVOCAREHY2021 Results Investor Presentation***MME8:17amIVC8:48amINVOCAREHY2021 Results Media Results***MOB9:48amPBH8:48amPOINTSBETArizona Market Access Update***MOB9:41amGNP8:48amGENUSPLUSMedia Release FY2021 Results***MOQ8:30amAVA8:47amAVA RISKPreliminary Final Report***MOQ8:30amPPY8:47amPAPYRUSPapyrus signs services deed with BPE and UPI***MOT10:00amIVC8:46amINVOCAREHY2021 Appendix 4D & Financial Accounts***MTB8:08amVMY8:45amVIMY RESManaging Director & CEO Change***MTH8:49amJHC8:45amJAPARAFY2021 Full Year Results Presentation***NEU9:42amJHC8:45amJAPARAFY2021 Full Year Results Media Release***NGS9:41amGNP8:44amGENUSPLUSPreliminary Final Report***NTI8:06amJHC8:44amJAPARAAppendix 4E & FY2021 Annual Financial Report***NUC2:22pm3DA8:43amAMAEROINTAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Report***NUC1:58pmALI8:43amARGO GLOBLPreliminary Final Report for year ended 30 June 2021***NWE9:38amABY8:42amADOREBEAUTFY2021 Results - Investor Presentation***NWE9:37amCCV8:41amCASH CONVAppendix 4E and Annual Report***NXL8:34amSYA8:41amSAYONAPLL: Piedmont and Sayona Complete Acquisition of NAL***NXL8:33amPLL8:41amPIEDMONTPiedmont and Sayona Complete Acquisition of NAL***NXL8:31amABB8:40amAUSSIEBANDABB FY21 Results - Investor Presentation***NXS10:33amFNT8:40amFRONTIERSaki Initial Results Include 29.1g/t Gold in Rock Sample***NXS9:18amHLS8:39amHEALIUSMedia Release FY 2021 Results***NXS9:17amFMG8:38amFORTESCUEFY21 Results Presentation***NXS9:14amFMG8:38amFORTESCUEFY21 Results***OCA7:30amFMG8:38amFORTESCUEFY21 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***OCA7:30amABB8:37amAUSSIEBANDABB FY21 Annual Results Announcement***OCA7:30amMKG8:37amMAKO$10m Placement Completed and 45,000m Drill Program Commenced***OCA7:30amABB8:35amAUSSIEBANDABB Appendix 4E - Full Year Results***OIL9:53amNXL8:34amNUIX LTDFY21 Financial Results Investor Presentation***OIL9:49amGVF8:34amGLOBALVALAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***OLI11:32amABY8:33amADOREBEAUTFY2021 Results - Media Release***ONE8:13amNXL8:33amNUIX LTDNuix announces FY21 results***ONE8:12amBWX8:33amBWXLIMITEDBWX - Completion of Placement***ONX9:25amAFL8:32amAF LEGALAppendix 4E - Unaudited***OPL11:11amHLS8:32amHEALIUSPreliminary Final Report***OPT8:21amNXL8:31amNUIX LTDAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***OPT8:21amHHR8:31amHARTSHEADOperational Update & Substantial Increase to GIIP Volumes***OVT10:32amMOQ8:30amMOQLIMITEDInvestor Presentation FY21***OVT10:30amTNT8:30amTESSERENTPreliminary Final Report and Update***PAC9:47amMOQ8:30amMOQLIMITED2021 Annual Report and Appendix 4E***PAC9:38amDDD8:27am3D RESImproved Resource Assessment for Challenger***PBH8:48amSKS8:26amSKS TECHFY 21 Results Announcement***PEC8:12amAHX8:26amAPIAMFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***PGD8:11amABY8:25amADOREBEAUTAppendix 4E and FY2021 Financial Statements***PIQ2:57pmMME8:24amMONEYMEFY21 Results Presentation***PLL8:41amMME8:23amMONEYMEFY21 Results Announcement***PLL8:16amSKS8:22amSKS TECHPreliminary Final Report***POS2:42pmADS8:22amADSLOT LTDRenewal of Symphony Agreement with GroupM***PPY8:47amGAL8:22amGALILEOFraser Range Nickel Sulphide Target***PTX11:14amOPT8:21amOPTHEAOpthea reports Fiscal Year 2021 Results and Highlights***PX18:00amOPT8:21amOPTHEAOpthea Appendix 4E and Annual Report***QTM12:59pmTTT8:19amTITOMICFY2021 Results Presentation***RAS9:59amTTT8:18amTITOMICAppendix 4E & FY2021 Annual Report***RAS9:59amLVH8:18amLIVEHIREFY21 Results Presentation***RCL8:58amLVH8:17amLIVEHIREAppendix 4E***RCL8:56amMME8:17amMONEYMEAppendix 4E FY21***RHT8:12amEX18:17amEXOPHARMFY2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***ROG12:30pmSYA8:16amSAYONANAL Acquisition Finalised and Production Plans Advance***S2R8:11amPLL8:16amPIEDMONTSYA: NAL Acquisition Finalised and Production Plans Advance***SBW9:25amARA8:15amARIADNE2021 Appendix 4E***SBW9:20amALU8:14amALTIUM LTDFull Year Investor Presentation***SBW9:15amKED8:14amKEYPATHFY21 Results Presentation***SEG3:09pmKED8:14amKEYPATHFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***SEG3:06pmALU8:14amALTIUM LTDAltium Announces Preliminary Financial Results for Full Year***SKS8:26amTPW8:14amTEMPLE WEBFull Year Results to 30 June 2021 and trading update***SKS8:22amALU8:14amALTIUM LTDAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report - Unaudited***SLX9:10amTPW8:13amTEMPLE WEBFull Year 2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***SRI3:09pmTMZ8:13amTHOMSONRESLachlan Fold Belt 2021/2022 Exploration Program Confirmed***SRL8:51amONE8:13amONEVIEWHalf Year 2021 Investor Presentation***SRN10:19amPEC8:12amPERPET RESPhase 3 Air Core Infill Drilling Results - Beharra***SUN8:10amONE8:12amONEVIEWHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SUN8:09amRHT8:12amRESONANCEPreliminary Final Report***SUN8:05amIVZ8:12amINVICTUSInvictus Energy Cabora Bassa Project Update***SUN8:03amCST8:12amCASTILERESSpectacular Copper Hits at Rover 1***SWK8:11amWGR8:11amWESTERNGRL6000m Drilling Program Commences at Gold Duke Project***SWK8:08amPGD8:11amPEREGOLDCompletion of Mallina Gold Project Acquisition***SYA8:41amKED8:11amKEYPATHAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Statements***SYA8:16amVXR8:11amVENTUREXANX: Whim Creek Scoping Study Demonstrates Outstanding Value***SZL9:36amANX8:11amANAXMETALSWhim Creek Scoping Study Demonstrates Outstanding Value***TAR9:15amS2R8:11amS2RESOURCEFurther assay results from Aarnivalkea***TLG10:14amSWK8:11amSWICKMINMedia release - full year results***TMH10:02amKIN8:11amKIN MININGContinued Exploration Success Across Cardinia***TMH9:49amSUN8:10amSUNCORPCapital Notes 4 Trust Deed***TMZ8:13amBSE8:10amBASEIRONFY21 Full Year Results***TNT8:30amBSE8:09amBASEIRONAppendix 4E - results for announcement to the market***TOM2:44pmVRS8:09amVERISFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***TPW8:14amSUN8:09amSUNCORPCapital Notes 4 Presentation***TPW8:13amVRS8:09amVERISPreliminary Final Report***TRY9:40amSWK8:08amSWICKMINAppendix 4E - preliminary final report***TTT8:19amLEX8:08amLEFROYEXPCoogee South - Aircore Drilling Underway***TTT8:18amMTB8:08amMT BURGESSDrilling Programme - Nxuu Polymetallic Deposit Botswana***TYR9:28amAON8:08amAPOLLO MINShallow Zinc-Lead Sulphide Mineralisation at Niambabimbou***TZN8:07amTZN8:07amTERRAMINFinance Facility Update***VIP9:23amLFG8:07amLIBERTY FGLFG FY21 Full Year Results - Presentation***VKA9:41amLFG8:07amLIBERTY FGLFG Appendix 4E and FY21 Financial Statement***VMY8:45amNTI8:06amNEUROTECHAppendix 4E and Annual Report***VRC9:08amMHK8:06amMETALHAWKMetal Hawk Further Consolidates Berehaven Nickel Project***VRS8:09amSUN8:05amSUNCORPCapital Notes 4 Prospectus***VRS8:09amDDB8:05amDDBLASTDynamic Generates Strong Earnings and Growth for FY2021***VXR8:11amDDB8:04amDDBLASTAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***WCG11:02amSUN8:03amSUNCORPSuncorp Capital Notes 4 Offer***WGR8:11amPX18:00amPLEXURERevenue Guidance***WGX10:18amOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTBond Presentation***WGX10:00amOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTIndicative Terms Sheet***WGX10:00amOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTLaunch Announcement***WHK12:19pmOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTCleansing Notice***WNR9:16am


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2021)

small cap reporting day .... enjoyed 2 cups of tea by the time I got to the last one.


----------



## barney (30 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> small cap reporting day .... enjoyed 2 cups of tea by the time I got to the last one.




Don't mind the occasional cup of tea myself


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2021)

barney said:


> Don't mind the occasional cup of tea myself



And do you slurp the spillage from the saucer?


----------



## barney (31 August 2021)

*10.53am Tuesday 31st August*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeBDX10:53amBCALPreliminary Final Report***14D9:34amCE110:53amCALIMAConsolidation/Split - CE1***14D9:32amSE110:48amSENSERAAppendix 4E and Annual Report***3DP8:07amGTI10:48amGRATIFIIPreliminary Final Report***5GN8:49amBNR10:47amBULLETINMt Farmer Tenement near Aldoro Niobe Rubidium Project***88E9:09amBNR10:47amBULLETINResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***8CO9:01amPET10:47amPHOSLOCKPreliminary 2021 HY Results and Commentary***A4N9:36amSUD10:46amSUDAPreliminary Final Report***ADO10:04amPET10:44amPHOSLOCKInvestor Presentation - 2021 HY Preliminary Results***AGH8:43amWTL10:44amWT FIN GRPFY2021 Results Commentary***AGR8:11amWTL10:42amWT FIN GRPPreliminary Final Report***ALY8:05amN1H10:39amN1HOLDINGSPreliminary Final Report***AND9:21amOSX10:37amOSTEOPOREHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***AND9:19amMAG10:21amMAGMATICBroad gold zones expand Lady Ilse Target***APZ8:33amERG10:18amENECOREFREPreliminary Final Report***ASH9:28amIDZ10:16amINDSKYDIVEISA Group FY2021 Financial Results presentation***ASH9:23amBEE10:14amBROO LTDPreliminary Final Report***ASH9:22amOCC10:11amORTHOCELLOrtho-ATI Shoulder Tendon Study Update Revised***AX89:29amEZZ10:10amEZZ LIFEAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***AXE9:23amQRI10:09amQUAL RE IFAppendix 4E and 2021 Full Year Statutory Accounts***AXE9:13amDUB10:08amDUBBERFY21 Results Commentary***BBT9:43amCNJ10:07amCONICO LTDTrading Halt***BBT9:40amFNX10:07amFINEXIAAppendix 4E (Correction)***BBT9:39amDUB10:07amDUBBERPreliminary Final Report***BCB9:35amBNO10:04amBIONOMICSCorrection to Appendix 4E***BCT8:00amADO10:04amANTEO TECHASX Appendix 4E***BDX10:53amRMC10:03amRESIMACAmendment of Dividend Record Date***BEE10:14amMKL10:02amMIGHTYKINGPreliminary Final Report***BID9:14amDCC10:01amDIGITALXAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***BID9:13amIVO10:00amINVIGORGRPInvigor Reports HY 2021 Results- A strong improvement***BID9:11amCNJ10:00amCONICO LTDPause in Trading***BNO10:04amNVU9:59amNANOVEUPlacement and Entitlement Issue***BNR10:47amPPY9:57amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities Report***BNR10:47amPPY9:56amPAPYRUSMonthly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BUB8:22amMQR9:55amMARQUEELITHIUM POTENTIAL OF THE WEST SPARGOVILLE PROJECT***BUB8:22amLAW9:54amLAWFINANCEInvestor Presentation***BUB8:14amIVO9:54amINVIGORGRPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***CAZ8:37amLAW9:53amLAWFINANCEAppendix 4D and Half-Year Report***CCA9:28amDTS9:53amDRAGONTAILTrading Halt***CCA9:26amVAL9:52amVALORESHigh-Grade Hook Lake Uranium-Rare Earth-Silver-Lead Results***CCZ8:06amIDZ9:51amINDSKYDIVEAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report 30 August 2021***CE110:53amLCT9:48amLIV CELLPreliminary Final Report and 2021 Financial Statements***CEN9:32amE339:45amEAST33 LTDPreliminary FY21 Results Presentation***CLU8:58amPAM9:43amPA METALSGeothermal Li and Hard Rock Li-Sn Initiative***CNJ10:07amIXR9:43amIONICRAREAdditional Resource Drilling for Makuutu Rare Earths Project***CNJ10:00amBBT9:43amBLUEBETFY21 Results Presentation***CPH9:29amE339:42amEAST33 LTDAppendix 4E***CRS8:03amLMG9:41amLATROBELatrobe Valley Project Update***CRW9:17amPOL9:40amPOLYMETALSPhase 2 Drilling Program - Initial Results***CRW8:19amBBT9:40amBLUEBETFY21 Results Announcement***CRW8:16amGTG9:40amGENE TECHGenetic Technologies FY21 Full Year Results***CTT9:01amBBT9:39amBLUEBETAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual Report***CTT9:00amSMN9:38amSTRUCT MONPreliminary Final Report***CTT8:33amSNS9:37amSENSENPreliminary Final Report***CVL8:00amA4N9:36amALPHA HPAHPA First Project Update***CYP9:00amGTG9:36amGENE TECHAnnual Report to Shareholders and Appendix 4E***D2O9:18amGFN9:36amGEFEN INTHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***DCC10:01amBCB9:35amBOWENCOALMaiden 44 Mt Resource Estimate for Hillalong South***DCN8:46amPCG9:34amPENGANANotification of buy-back - PCG***DCN8:11am14D9:34am1414DEGREE2021 Unaudited Financial Report - Glenelg Project Impairment***DGL7:57amCEN9:32amCONTACT ENContact to supply electricity for data centre near Clyde***DGL7:49am14D9:32am1414DEGREEAppendix 4E and Unaudited Financial Report***DGL7:49amPCG9:32amPENGANAPCG Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2021***DLC8:27amRNU9:31amRENASCORSuccessful Completion of Large Scale Pilot Flotation Trials***DLT8:09amPAN9:30amPANORAMICAppendix 4E and 30 June 2021 Annual Financial Report***DRE8:04amWEB9:30amWEBJETAGM Managing Director Presentation***DTS9:53amAX89:29amACCELERATEProspectivity of East Pilbara Manganese Assets Confirmed***DUB10:08amCPH9:29amCRESONASDAQ Listing & RLH Merger Update***DUB10:07amSRY9:29amSTORYILTDPreliminary Final Report***DUG8:07amASH9:28amASHLEYSERVFull Year 2021 Results Presentation***DUG8:07amEM19:28amEMERGEGAMPreliminary Final Report***DUG8:03amCCA9:28amCHANGEFLAnnual Report Presentation***E2M9:12amWEB9:27amWEBJETTrading Update***E339:45amCCA9:26amCHANGEFLAppendix 4E & 2021 Annual Report***E339:42amYTM9:25amEQTSuspension from Trading Status - YTMTCL***EAX8:15amTMH9:25amTHEMRKTHLDAnnual Report to shareholders***EAX8:15amHVN9:24amHARVEYHVN Aggregated Sales for FY21***EM19:28amMHK9:23amMETALHAWKDrilling Commences at Emu Lake***EM29:22amASH9:23amASHLEYSERVFull Year 2021 Results***EN18:59amAXE9:23amARCHER MATAppendix 3A.5***EN18:59amHVN9:23amHARVEYHVN Press Release for Fy21***ERG10:18amASH9:22amASHLEYSERVAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***EZZ10:10amEM29:22amEAGLE MMLOracle Ridge Drilling Update - Extensions Continue***FFF9:13amWSI9:21amWESTSTARINPreliminary Final Report***FFF9:13amAND9:21amANSRDA GRPFY21 Results Presentation***FFF9:09amHVN9:21amHARVEYHVN Presentation of Results for FY21***FLC8:59amHVN9:20amHARVEYHVN Appendix 4E FY21***FLC8:52amSCU9:20amSTEMCELLPreliminary Final Report***FME8:08amAND9:19amANSRDA GRPFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***FNX10:07amODA9:19amORCODA LIMPreliminary Financial Results - Appendix 4E***FNX9:04amRCP9:18amREDBANKDrilling Underway at Redbank Copper Project***FSI8:01amD2O9:18amDUXTONHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***FSI8:00amCRW9:17amCASHREWARDInvestor Presentation for FY21 Results***GFN9:36amHAV9:16amHAVILAHHavilah's South Australian Copper Projects***GLH9:15amPGG9:16amPARTNERSGGAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 30 June 2021***GTG9:40amGLH9:15amGLOBALHEPreliminary Final Report***GTG9:36amOCC9:15amORTHOCELLOrtho-ATI Shoulder Tendon Study Update***GTI10:48amBID9:14amBILL IDFY 21 Results Release***HAV9:16amRPM9:14amRPMAUTOGRPRPM Results Presentation 30 June 2021***HFY9:05amNBI9:14amNBGCITRUSTAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***HFY9:02amOVN9:13amOVENTUSAudited Financial Statements & App. 4E***HGO9:04amFFF9:13amFORBIDDENDistribution agreement with Orange Group***HGO8:54amBID9:13amBILL IDFY 21 Results Presentation***HMY7:32amFFF9:13amFORBIDDENFY21 Investor Presentation***HMY7:31amAXE9:13amARCHER MATResponse to ASX Query***HMY7:30amRPM9:12amRPMAUTOGRPRPM Results Announcement 30 June 2021***HTG8:45amE2M9:12amE2METALSE2 Metals moves to 100% ownership in El Rosillo***HVM8:11amRPM9:12amRPMAUTOGRPAppendix 4E - 30 June 2021***HVM8:11amBID9:11amBILL IDAppendix 4E and Annual Report***HVN9:24amSCT9:10amSCOUTSECWindstream Launches with Scout in the US Telco Market***HVN9:23am88E9:09am88 ENERGYTrading Halt***HVN9:21amFFF9:09amFORBIDDENPreliminary Final Report***HVN9:20amKNM9:09amKNEOMEDIAPreliminary Final Report***ICQ8:48amMPR9:08amMPOWERPurchase Agreement Executed For First Two BOO Sites***IDZ10:16amHFY9:05amHUBIFYLTDHFY FY21 Financial Results and Investor Presentation***IDZ9:51amHGO9:04amHILLGROVEMines & Money Presentation By Hillgrove***IGO8:34amFNX9:04amFINEXIAAppendix 4E***IGO8:33amTNG9:03amTNGDetailed Assessment of Alternative Sites Completed***IGO8:26amTRT9:03amTODDRIVERNew Geochemical Anomalies Identified at Berkshire Valley***IKE7:30amHFY9:02amHUBIFYLTDPreliminary Final Report***IMM8:46amPCK9:02amPAINCHEKPreliminary Final Report***IVO10:00amCTT9:01amCETTIRECettire beats FY21 Prospectus forecast and upgraded guidance***IVO9:54amVOL9:01amVICTRY OFFAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***IXR9:43am8CO9:01am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4E and Annual Report***JYC8:10amWWG9:01amWISEWAYGRPFY21 Full Year Results Announcement***JYC8:09amCTT9:00amCETTIREFY21 Investor Presentation***JYC8:09amCYP9:00amCYNATA THRFurther Canadian Patent for Cynata***KLA8:04amWWG9:00amWISEWAYGRPAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***KNM9:09amNEW8:59amNEW ENERGYH1 2021 results presentation***KYK8:14amEN18:59amENGAGE BDRH1 2021 Financials Commentary***KYK8:12amRF18:59amREGAL INVAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***LAW9:54amEN18:59amENGAGE BDRAppendix 4D and Half-year Financial Report***LAW9:53amFLC8:59amFLUENCEFluence 1H 2021 Update***LCT9:48amCLU8:58amCLUEY LTDInstitutional Placement result - Cluey raises $12 million***LGP8:11amSPT8:58amSPLITITSplitit Board Announces CEO Change***LMG9:41amPG18:56amPEARGLOBALPreliminary Final Report***MAG10:21amHGO8:54amHILLGROVEHillgrove Awarded $2m Grant To Commence Underground Decline***MDC8:15amSCT8:52amSCOUTSECPreliminary Final Report***MHH8:26amFLC8:52amFLUENCEUnaudited Half Year Report and Accounts***MHK9:23amVMT8:50amVMOTOHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***MHK8:04amRMC8:50amRESIMACResimac's normalised NPAT increases to a record $104 million***MKL10:02am5GN8:49am5G NETWORKAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***MPR9:08amSPT8:49amSPLITITSplitit Delivers 94% MSV Growth in Half Year FY21***MQR9:55amWCG8:49amWEBCENTRALAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***MRM8:08amPNM8:49amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel Project - Lodgement Mining Lease Application***MRM8:07amSPT8:48amSPLITITAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Year Financial Report***MRM8:07amICQ8:48amICAR ASIAAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year Report***MSB8:31amNEW8:48amNEW ENERGYHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***MSB8:15amRMC8:48amRESIMACInvestor Presentation***N1H10:39amDCN8:46amDACIANGOLDDacian 5 Year Mine Plan***NBI9:14amIMM8:46amIMMUTEPImmutep's partner, EOC Pharma, expands efti trial pipeline***NEW8:59amHTG8:45amHARVESTTGAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***NEW8:48amTOM8:45amTOMIZONEPreliminary Final Report***NNG8:03amPBH8:43amPOINTSBETFY21 Results Presentation***NOL8:19amAGH8:43amALTHEAAnnual Report to Shareholders***NOV8:30amRMC8:43amRESIMACAppendix 4E***NOV8:21amPBH8:43amPOINTSBETAppendix 4E and Annual Report 2021***NSB8:05amSSG8:38amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Shaver Shop FY2021 Results Presentation***NTD8:08amSSG8:38amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Shaver Shop FY2021 Results Announcement***NTD8:08amSSG8:38amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Appendix 4E & FY2021 Consolidated Financial Report***NTD8:08amCAZ8:37amCAZALY RESExtensive Copper-Zinc Mineralisation at Mount Angelo North***NVU9:59amIGO8:34amIGOLIMITEDFY21 Results Presentation***OCC10:11amWNX8:34amWELLNEXWellnex Releases Appendix 4E and Preliminary Results***OCC9:15amAPZ8:33amASPENSettlement of Wodonga Gardens Retirement Estate***ODA9:19amIGO8:33amIGOLIMITEDFY21 Financial Results***OGA8:09amCTT8:33amCETTIREFY21 Appendix 4E***OSX10:37amPTG8:32amPROPTECHFY21 Results Announcement***OVN9:13amMSB8:31amMESOBLASTMSB Annual Financial Results and Operational Progress***PAA8:05amWNX8:31amWELLNEXPreliminary Final Report***PAM9:43amNOV8:30amNOVATTIFY21 Results Presentation***PAN9:30amPTG8:28amPROPTECHPreliminary Final Report***PBH8:43amRHP8:28amRHIPE LTDFY21 Results Announcement***PBH8:43amDLC8:27amDELECTAPreliminary Final Report***PCG9:34amPXS8:27amPHARMAXISPharmaxis Treatment to Prevent Wound and Burns Scars Clears***PCG9:32amMHH8:26amMAGHIGHCVTAdmission and Commencement of Quotation - MHHT***PCK9:02amIGO8:26amIGOLIMITEDAppendix 4E***PE18:11amRHP8:25amRHIPE LTDFY21 Results Presentation***PE18:10amRHP8:24amRHIPE LTDFY21 Appendix 4E and Annual Report***PET10:47amRCW8:22amRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4E Preliminary Financial Report FY21***PET10:44amBUB8:22amBUBS AUSTFY21 Results Commentary***PG18:56amBUB8:22amBUBS AUSTFY21 Results Presentation***PGG9:16amNOV8:21amNOVATTIPreliminary Final Report***PNM8:49amCRW8:19amCASHREWARDASX Announcement for FY21 Results***POL9:40amNOL8:19amNOBLEOAKAppendix 4E***POS8:11amCRW8:16amCASHREWARDFY21 Appendix 4E and Financial Report***PPY9:57amEAX8:15amENERGY ACTUnaudited Appendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report***PPY9:56amEAX8:15amENERGY ACTAppendix 4E-Unaudited Preliminary Final Report 30 June 2021***PTG8:32amMDC8:15amMEDLABAppendix 4E***PTG8:28amMSB8:15amMESOBLASTPreliminary Final Report including Appendix 4E***PXS8:27amKYK8:14amKYCKRLIMITFY 2021 Results Announcement***PXX8:07amREG8:14amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Investor Presentation FY2021 Results***QRI10:09amBUB8:14amBUBS AUSTAppendix 4E***R3D8:08amREG8:13amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Results Announcement FY2021***RCP9:18amKYK8:12amKYCKRLIMITPreliminary Final Report***RCW8:22amREG8:12amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Appendix 4E and Financial Report FY2021***RDG8:04amLGP8:11amLITTLEGRNPreliminary Final Report***REG8:14amHVM8:11amHAPPY VALAppendix 4E & Preliminary Financial Report***REG8:13amDCN8:11amDACIANGOLD2021 Mineral Resources and Reserve Update***REG8:12amPE18:11amPENGANAPETPE1 Distribution - Appendix 03A.05***RF18:59amTHR8:11amTHORMININGHIGH GRADE COPPER DRILLING RESULTS***RHP8:28amHVM8:11amHAPPY VALProject Update***RHP8:25amZBT8:11amZEBITHalf Year Results Presentation***RHP8:24amAGR8:11amAGUIA RESUpdate on Legal Proceedings - Filing of Defence***RMC10:03amZBT8:11amZEBITHalf Year Results Announcement***RMC8:50amPOS8:11amPOSEIDONFinal Assays Received for Golden Swan***RMC8:48amZBT8:10amZEBITAppendix 4D and Half Year Accounts***RMC8:43amPE18:10amPENGANAPETPE1 Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2021***RNU9:31amJYC8:10amJOYCEFY21 Results - Investor Presentation***RPM9:14amJYC8:09amJOYCEFY21 Results Announcement***RPM9:12amDLT8:09amDELTADRONE30 June Half Year Report & Appendix 4D & Business Overview***RPM9:12amJYC8:09amJOYCEFY21 - Appendix 4E***RRL8:06amOGA8:09amOCEANGROWNAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***RRL8:05amVPR8:09amVOLT POWERAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial Statements***RRL8:04amNTD8:08amTYRENWHEELFY21 Investor Presentation***SCT9:10amSRH8:08amSAFEROADSAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report***SCT8:52amNTD8:08amTYRENWHEELStrong result positions NTAW for future growth***SCU9:20amSRK8:08amSTRIKEPeruvian PM Confirms Railway Connecting Apurimac to Port***SE110:48amNTD8:08amTYRENWHEELAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***SFR8:02amFME8:08amFUTURE METDrilling Confirming Panton Growth Potential***SFR8:02amMRM8:08amMMAOFFSHOR2021 Financial Results Presentation***SFR8:02amR3D8:08amR3D RESRCSOption to Purchase the Beefwood Project***SGI8:07amMRM8:07amMMAOFFSHOR2021 Financial Results Announcement***SGI8:07amDUG8:07amDUG TECHFY21 Results Presentation***SGI8:06amDUG8:07amDUG TECHPreliminary Final Report***SMN9:38amPXX8:07amPOLARXThick zones of copper-bearing massive sulphides intersected***SNS9:37amSGI8:07amSTEALTHStealth Reports Record 2021 Full Year Results***SPT8:58amSGI8:07amSTEALTHStealth FY21 Full Year Results Presentation***SPT8:49amMRM8:07amMMAOFFSHORAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***SPT8:48am3DP8:07amPOINTERRAPreliminary Final Report***SRH8:08amCCZ8:06amCASTILLOCO6km Copper Strike at Luanshya Project in Zambia***SRJ8:03amSGI8:06amSTEALTHPreliminary Final Report***SRK8:08amRRL8:06amREGISFY2021 Financial Results Presentation***SRY9:29amRRL8:05amREGISNPAT $146m and Fully Franked Dividend of 3cps***SSG8:38amNSB8:05amNEUROSCIENPositive Results in Multiple Sclerosis Study***SSG8:38amALY8:05amALCHEMYRESMAIDEN 111,100oz JORC 2012 RESOURCE AT KARONIE***SSG8:38amPAA8:05amPHARMAUSTEpichem Completes Final Loan Repayment***SUD10:46amMHK8:04amMETALHAWKMetal Hawk Consolidates Berehaven Nickel Project (Amended)***THR8:11amKLA8:04amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Announces Drill Results for Fosterville***TMH9:25amDRE8:04amDREDNOUGHTTexas Diamond Drilling Update - Tarraji-Yampi***TNG9:03amWMC8:04amWILUNAExplanation of Results - Full Year Financial Report***TOM8:45amWMC8:04amWILUNAAnnual Financial Statements and Appendix 4E***TRT9:03amRDG8:04amRESDEVAppendix 4E & 2021 Full Year Statutory Accounts***VAL9:52amRRL8:04amREGISAppendix 4E and FY2021 Financial Report***VMT8:50amNNG8:03amNEXION GRONNG Total Contract Value Increased 50% Early in Q1 FY22***VOL9:01amDUG8:03amDUG TECHDUG signs US$8.7m binding HoA and refinances Term Debt Facil***VPR8:09amCRS8:03amCAPRICESECOND RC RIG ON SITE, OUTSTANDING VADRIANS NORTH SAMPLES***WCG8:49amSRJ8:03amSRJTECHNOAppendix 4D***WEB9:30amSFR8:02amSANDFIRE2021 Full Year Financial Results Presentation***WEB9:27amSFR8:02amSANDFIRE2021 Full Year Financial Results Announcement***WMC8:04amSFR8:02amSANDFIRE2021 Annual Financial Report and Appendix 4E***WMC8:04amYOJ8:01amYOJEEYOJ - Appendix 4E and 30 June 2021 Annual Report***WNX8:34amFSI8:01amFLAGSHIPFSI Convertible Note Prospectus***WNX8:31amFSI8:00amFLAGSHIPFSI Convertible Note Headline Announcement***WSI9:21amCVL8:00amCIVMECDividend Timing Clarification***WTL10:44amBCT8:00amBLUECHIIPPreliminary Final Report***WTL10:42amDGL7:57amDGL GROUPDGL FY21 Results Presentation***WWG9:01amDGL7:49amDGL GROUPFY21 Results Exceed Prospectus Forecasts***WWG9:00amDGL7:49amDGL GROUPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report***YOJ8:01amHMY7:32amHARMONEYFY21 Media Release***YTM9:25amHMY7:31amHARMONEYFY21 Results Announcement***ZBT8:11amHMY7:30amHARMONEYAppendix 4E FY21***ZBT8:11amIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE Announces Successful Completion of Oversubscribed SPP***ZBT8:10am


----------



## barney (31 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And do you slurp the spillage from the saucer?




Not a drop is wasted


----------



## barney (1 September 2021)

*10.07am Wednesday 1st September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeIMM10:07amIMMUTEPRecruitment of patients completed for Part B of TACTI-002***4DX8:32amWNR10:04amWINGARA AGWNR Company Update and Equity Raising***8EC8:10amWNR9:59amWINGARA AGWNR Successfully Completes Institutional Entitlement Offer***92E9:44amWBT9:58amWEEBITNANOPause in trading***AGH8:19amLSR9:55amLODESTARScoping Study Underway at Nepean***AGR9:09amMMR9:54amMEC RESPreliminary Final Report***AGY8:21amINY9:49amINCOME AMGAnnual Investor Update***ANX8:18amAPW9:48amAIMSPROSECTOV: APW Panel Receives Application***AON9:15amTRU9:47amTRUSCREENTruScreen Stakeholder Newsletter August 2021***AOU8:58am92E9:44am92ENERGYElevated Radioactivity Intersected at the Gemini Project***APV8:08amFPC9:43amFATGBLCONT2021 Full Year Results & Board Update***APW9:48amSPQ9:43amSUPERIORSteam Engine Update - latest assays boost Steam Engine Lode***ASN9:29amHMD9:42amHERAMEDHeraCARE Shortlisted for Government tender in Spain***ATH8:12amSDG9:42amSUNLANDSale of Lot 917 The Lanes for $16.0 million***AUN9:32amCLE9:41amCYCLONEPlacement***AUP9:29amVRC9:39amVOLTSuccessful Share Placement Raises $5.75 Million***AVC8:52amBCB9:37amBOWENCOALInfrastructure deal with Fitzroy***AVC8:22amLV19:37amLIVEVLIMOptions Prospectus***AWN8:58amLV19:36amLIVEVLIMNon-renounceable Entitlement Option Loyalty Offer***BCB9:37amORN9:36amORION MINMultiple EM targets identified at Okiep Copper Project***BMM8:14amFSA9:35amFSA GROUPFSA Group acquires asset finance business***BPH8:11amOKU9:33amOKLO RESOklo Intersects High Grade Gold up to 39.9g/t at Disse***BUD9:03amAUN9:32amAURUMINResults up to 153g/t Au from Mt Dimer Drilling***CAQ8:13amMTS9:31amMETCASHLTDMetcash 2021 Annual General Meeting and Trading Update***CE18:18amASN9:29amANSON RESParadox Brine Stage 1 Sodium Bromide/Lithium Updated PEA***CF18:17amVN89:29amVONEXLTDAppendix 4E***CIO8:09amAUP9:29amAURORA PRPPreliminary Final Report***CLE9:41amNEU9:29amNEURENAngelman IND and Ethics applications submitted for NNZ-2591***CRL8:51amHHY9:26amHASTING HYPreliminary Final Report***DCG8:14amRML9:25amRESOLMINCopper Drill Targets Identified - Benmara Project, NT***DEG8:57amNVA9:23amNOVA MINInfill Drilling Paves Way for Korbel Indicated MRE Update***DRE8:15amSW19:22amSWIFTMEDIAAnnual Results Presentation***E258:14amSMN9:20amSTRUCT MONTrading Halt***EBO9:11amRFF9:20amRURALFUNDSDividend/Distribution - RFF***ECG8:19amMTH9:19amMITHRILProposed issue of securities - MTH***EMD9:14amMTH9:18amMITHRILMTH RAISES A$3.3M TO CONTINUE DRILLING AND MAIDEN JORC***FFT8:21amQIP9:18amQANTMIPInvestor Presentation - QANTM acquires Sortify.tm Limited***FFX8:19amONX9:18amORMINEXLTDSuspension from Official Quotation***FPC9:43amPX19:18amPLEXURECapital Raising Annoucement***FPC8:21amMNB9:15amMINBOS RESInvestor Presentation - Africa Down Under 2021***FRB8:13amAON9:15amAPOLLO MINContinued Strong Drill Results At Kroussou***FSA9:35amEMD9:14amEMYRIALMDMA-analogues Show Promise for Parkinson's Disease***GGE9:14amTEK9:14amTHORN TECHAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***HGO8:33amGGE9:14amGRAND GULFSuspension from Official Quotation***HHI8:19amQIP9:12amQANTMIPQANTM acquires Sortify.tm Limited***HHY9:26amEBO9:11amEBOSEBOS expands further into medical consumables***HMD9:42amAGR9:09amAGUIA RESUpdate on Defence & Executive Summary of Legal Proceedings***HYD8:10amMIH9:09amMNC INVESTHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***IMM10:07amYOJ9:07amYOJEEYojee Launches Labs To Power Future of Supply Chain & IoT***IMU9:07amIMU9:07amIMUGENEImugene HER-Vaxx Phase 2 PFS Data and Flags Three New Trials***INY9:49amKNI9:06amKUNIKOAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***JTL8:20amBUD9:03amBUDDYResults of Entitlement Offer***K2F8:12amRDN9:01amRAIDEN RESPilbara strategy and exploration update***KNI9:06amAWN8:58amAWNHOLDLTDMarket Update***KNO8:28amAOU8:58amAUROCH MINNEPEAN AND SAINTS SCOPING STUDIES UNDERWAY***KSS8:19amDEG8:57amDEGREYDiucon depth width and strike extensions***LSH8:19amMOZ8:55amMOSAICTrading Halt***LSR9:55amAVC8:52amAUCTUS INVAVC FY21 Results Presentation***LV19:37amCRL8:51amCOMETHistorical assays up to 132 g/t at Santa Teresa***LV19:36amXTC8:45amXANTIPPERights Issue Prospectus***M2R8:18amPX18:44amPLEXURETrading Halt***MCE8:18amMRG8:38amMRORGANICSMRG FY21 Results Presentation***MCE8:17amRZI8:37amRAIZINVESTSection 249D Notice***MCE8:17amMRG8:33amMRORGANICSMRG FY21 Results Announcement***MEM8:10amHGO8:33amHILLGROVEHillgrove Hits 166m of Copper Mineralisation at Kanmantoo***MIH9:09am4DX8:32am4DMEDICAL4DMedical advances Australian clinical pilot with I-MED***MMR9:54amKNO8:28amKNOSYSKnosys completes acquisition of LIBERO***MNB9:15amMRG8:26amMRORGANICSPreliminary Final Report***MOZ8:55amSIL8:23amSMILES INCPreliminary Final Report***MRG8:38amSLA8:22amSILK LASERSILK completes acquisition of Australian Skin Clinics***MRG8:33amAVC8:22amAUCTUS INVAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Report***MRG8:26amTOE8:22amTORO ENERGDusty Nickel Sulphides Update***MTH9:19amSFG8:21amSEAFARMSSFG 2021 Financial Year Presentation***MTH9:18amSFG8:21amSEAFARMSSFG Appendix 4E and Annual Report 2021***MTS9:31amFPC8:21amFATGBLCONTAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***MVL8:20amAGY8:21amARGOSYRincon Project - Process Plant Design and Layout update***MXC8:14amFFT8:21amFFT GROUPFFT INVESTOR PRESENTATION - FY21 RESULTS***MXO8:14amSW18:21amSWIFTMEDIAAppendix 4G***NEU9:29amSW18:20amSWIFTMEDIAAppendix 4E***NOR8:12amMVL8:20amMARVELGOLDNew parallel lode confirmed at Tabakorole north west zone***NVA9:23amOAR8:20amOAR RESExceptional High Grade Halloysite Discovered at Gibraltar***OAR8:20amJTL8:20amJAYEXAppendix 4D and Half-year Financial Report***OGC8:16amTHR8:19amTHORMININGUS1.8M Sale Option - Pilot Mountain Project***OKU9:33amECG8:19amECARGO2021 Interim Market Update***ONX9:18amHHI8:19amH HOUSEAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report***ORN9:36amLSH8:19amLIFESPOTHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***PLL8:12amFFX8:19amFIREFINCHGanfeng Shareholder Approval Received***PX19:18amAGH8:19amALTHEAPeak Signs USD$3.42m Agreement With The Boston Beer Company***PX18:44amKSS8:19amKLEOSAppendix 4D and HY Financial Report***QIP9:18amM2R8:18amMIRAMARMultiple EM Conductors Identified within Bangemall Project***QIP9:12amMCE8:18amMATRIX CEJune 21 results investor presentation***RDN9:01amCE18:18amCALIMA2021 RESERVE EVALUATION BLACKSPUR OIL CORP***RED8:11amANX8:18amANAXMETALSPresentation - Developing a Sustainable Copper Project***RED8:11amMCE8:17amMATRIX CEJune 21 Annual Results ASX Announcement***RFF9:20amCF18:17amCOMPLIIFSLAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders***RML9:25amMCE8:17amMATRIX CEAppendix 4E and June 21 Statutory Accounts***RZI8:37amUUL8:16amULTIMA UTDPreliminary Final Report***SDG9:42amTLG8:16amTALGAGROUPNiska Trial Mine Commences and Expansion Permits Submitted***SFG8:21amOGC8:16amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Announces Resumption of New Zealand Operations***SFG8:21amWFL8:16amWELLFULLYL2021 Appendix 4E***SHN8:16amSHN8:16amSUNSHGOLDExploration Update***SIL8:23amDRE8:15amDREDNOUGHTEncouraging Results for Rare Earths at Yin***SLA8:22amBMM8:14amBALKAN MINCorporate Presentation***SMN9:20amMXO8:14amMOTIOAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final Report***SPQ9:43amE258:14amELEMENT25Second Manganese Shipment Departs Port Hedland***SUN8:01amDCG8:14amDECMIL GRPDecmil Awarded $28.2M Civil Infrastructure Project***SW19:22amMXC8:14amMGC PHARMAPreliminary Final Report***SW18:21amCAQ8:13amCAQHOLDLTDHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SW18:20amFRB8:13amFIREBIRDSignificant Manganese Intercepts from Diamond Core***TEK9:14amVR18:13amVECTIONTECVection FY21 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***THR8:19amNOR8:12amNORWOODAppendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders***TLG8:16amPLL8:12amPIEDMONTPiedmont Completes Initial Investment in IronRidge***TOE8:22amK2F8:12amK2FLYTDAppendix 4E***TRU9:47amVMX8:12amVALMECLTDResults of First Court Hearing***UUL8:16amATH8:12amALTERITYAppendix 4E & Annual Report 2021***VMX8:12amRED8:11amRED 5 LTDFull year financial results***VN89:29amRED8:11amRED 5 LTDAppendix 4E and annual financial statements***VR18:13amBPH8:11amBPH ENERGYAppendix 4E / Financial Report***VRC9:39am8EC8:10am8IP EMERGAnnual Report to shareholders***WBT9:58amMEM8:10amMEMPHASYSMEM reaches settlement agreement with Hydrix***WFL8:16amHYD8:10amHYDRIXMEM: Reaches settlement agreement with Hydrix***WNR10:04amCIO8:09amCONNECTIOAppendix 4E***WNR9:59amAPV8:08amAPPSVILLAppendix 4D and Half Year Report***XTC8:45amSUN8:01amSUNCORPSuncorp successfully completes Capital Notes 4 Bookbuild***YOJ9:07am


----------



## barney (2 September 2021)

*11.03am Thursday 2nd September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAYM11:03amAUSTUNITEDPause in Trading***3DA8:42amAJQ10:39amARMOURAppointment of CEO to Lead McArthur Oil & Gas***88E9:54amVAN10:25amVANGOMINDrilling Update at Marymia Gold Project***A4N8:33amPNM10:14amPACIFICNMLStage 2 Infill Drilling Commences at Kolosori Nickel Project***A4N8:25amTTA10:13amTTA HOLDINPause in Trading***ACR8:29amONX10:01amORMINEXLTDReinstatement to Official Quotation***AFR8:49amGGE10:01amGRAND GULFReinstatement to Official Quotation***AJQ10:39amGGE10:01amGRAND GULFSeptember 2021 Helium Investor Presentation***APA8:58amGGE10:01amGRAND GULFUtah Helium Acquisition***AVL9:35amONX10:01amORMINEXLTDTransformational Acquisition of Canadian Gold Projects***AX89:23amSMN9:59amSTRUCT MONKey Acquisition of Eagle Audio***AYM11:03am88E9:54am88 ENERGYPlacement to Raise A$24M***BC88:23amNCZ9:54amNEWCENTURCentury Exploration and In-Situ Feasibility Study Update***BCI8:27amKSS9:51amKLEOSTrading Halt***BDC8:29amG889:51amMILEExtracting Value from Quicksilver Ni-Co***BDC8:28amELT9:48amFurther definition of new tin mineralisation zone***BGL9:40amPAM9:47amPA METALSTrading Halt***BGL9:40amCHZ9:44amCHESSERArea A drill results and intial metallurgy Area D***BGL9:16amKPO9:41amKALINAKalina Reports Commercial and Corporate Progress***BOE8:24amBGL9:40amBELLEVUEFS2 Presentation - Fully Funded to Production***BRK8:27amCHM9:40amCHIMERICPartnership with OncoBay Clinical to advance CHM 1101***BSX9:29amBGL9:40amBELLEVUEFeasibility Study 2 - Fully Funded to Production***CAV9:22amNML9:36amHigh-impact diamond drilling commences at St Arnaud***CE18:26amAVL9:35amAUSTVANADVanadium Redox Flow Battery Shipment to Kickstart Industry***CG19:32amMAT9:35amMATSA RESLake Carey Gold Resource Nears 1 Million Oz Milestone***CHM9:40amEDE9:34amEDEN INNOVNon Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus***CHZ9:44amCG19:32amCARBONXTAC Pellet Technology Advancement Update***CMM9:16amTG19:30amTECHGENIda Valley Gold Stage 2 RC Drilling Completed***COE8:58amBSX9:29amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Intersects 147m Nickel Discovery at Ban Khoa***CVN8:50amAX89:23amACCELERATEAX8 and Vytas Resources to Develop HPA and HPQ Strategy***CVV8:26amCAV9:22amCARNAVALEInitial Aircore drilling commenced at Ora Banda***DRX8:31amSFG9:20amSEAFARMSSFG Appoints CEO and CFO***DYL9:18amWWI9:19amWEST WITSDFS Delivers Strong Results on 1st Stage of WBP Development***EDE9:34amDYL9:18amD YELLOWTumas Delivers Impressive Indicated Mineral Resource***ELT9:48amKAU9:17amKAISERREEFTrading Halt***EVS9:11amCMM9:16amCAPMETALSKarlawinda Transitioning to Steady State Operations***FIN8:30amBGL9:16amBELLEVUETrading Halt***FLT8:40amMKR9:14amMANUKARESCovid-19 Update - Operations return to normal***FZO8:59amOZM9:12amOZAURUMSignificant High-Grade Gold Aircore Results at Mulgabbie***G889:51amEVS9:11amENVIROSUITEVS and Water Corporation enter into SeweX proof of concept***GBR8:28amMAM9:09amMICROASSETMarket Update - On track to deliver record 1st half***GED8:21amKFE9:09amKOGIRONFeasibility Study Update***GGE10:01amREE9:05amRARE XThick Zone of Primary REE-Niobium Mineralisation Intersected***GGE10:01amXRF9:04amXRF SCIENXRF Acquires 50% of Orbis Mining***GGE10:01amFZO8:59amFAMILYZONESmoothwall Acquisition Update***GLA8:29amCOE8:58amCOOPEROperations update***HLX8:33amAPA8:58amAPA GROUPCOE: Operations update***HLX8:25amNGS8:58amNGSLTDPositive Clinical Trial Results for Boys 10 and over***HWH8:38amPX18:50amPLEXURECompletion of Institutional Placement***HXL8:43amCVN8:50amCARNARVONRig Contract Signed for Buffalo-10 Well***JRV8:24amSKS8:50amSKS TECHInvestor Presentation***KAU9:17amAFR8:49amAFRICAN ENInvestor Presentation***KFE9:09amKTD8:48amKEYTONEStrong Orders for New Plant***KIN8:25amSWF8:43amSELFWEALTHSelfWealth Board Changes***KPO9:41amHXL8:43amHEXIMAInvestor Webinar on Today***KSS9:51am3DA8:42amAMAEROINTRevised revenue guidance for proposed Aust Ti Powder Plant***KTD8:48amFLT8:40amFLIGHT CTRFLT STRENGTHENS CORPORATE FOOTPRINT IN ASIA WITH JAPAN JV***LFS8:28amTBN8:39amTAMBORANEP161 Tanumbirini 3H Well Spudded and Ahead of Schedule***LFS8:27amHWH8:38amHOUSTONWHLTrading Halt***LFS8:27amHLX8:33amHELIXA4N: Collerina Project Divestment***LKE8:22amA4N8:33amALPHA HPACollerina Project Divestment***MAM9:09amDRX8:31amDIATREMETrading Halt***MAT9:35amFIN8:30amFINRESOURCStaged, Large Scale Integrated Green Products Strategy***MIO8:29amGLA8:29amGLADIATORBendoc Drilling Progress & Tanzanian Exploration Acquisition***MKR9:14amMIO8:29amMACARTHURMFeasibility Update - Macarthur engages VECKTA***NCZ9:54amBDC8:29amBARDOCGOLDInvestor Presentation - Project Optimisation update***NGS8:58amACR8:29amACRUXAcrux Investor Presentation - September 2021***NML9:36amSXY8:29amSENEXSenex and Opal sign new gas sales agreement***OBM8:27amLFS8:28amLATGROUPLatitude Capital Notes Investor Presentation***ONX10:01amGBR8:28amGREATBOULD150g/t gold intersection at Mulga Bill***ONX10:01amBDC8:28amBARDOCGOLDOptimisation Study validates production growth***OZM9:12amLFS8:27amLATGROUPLaunch of the Latitude Capital Notes Offer***PAM9:47amBRK8:27amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Flow-back Operations Commenced***PNM10:14amLFS8:27amLATGROUPLatitude Capital Notes Prospectus***PX18:50amOBM8:27amORABANDAOperational Update***QBE8:20amZNC8:27amZENITH MINDrilling Massive Copper Sulphide Targets at Develin Creek***REE9:05amBCI8:27amBCIMINERALMardie Trial Pond Construction Commenced***SFG9:20amCE18:26amCALIMAJuly 2021 Production & Operational Update***SKS8:50amCVV8:26amCARAVELMINInfill Drilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***SMN9:59amHLX8:25amHELIXStrategic Tenement Acquisition***SWF8:43amA4N8:25amALPHA HPAHLX: Strategic Tenement Acquisition***SXY8:29amKIN8:25amKIN MININGMt Flora Emerging as a Large Mineralised System***TBN8:39amJRV8:24amJERVOISJervois Closes Freeport Cobalt Acquisition***TG19:30amBOE8:24amBOSS ENBoss ramps up exploration with new seismic survey technique***TTA10:13amBC88:23amBLACK CATMaiden Resources Grow Kal East to 1.2Moz***VAN10:25amWNX8:23amWELLNEXRanging of Wakey Wakey and the Iron Company in Coles***WNX8:23amLKE8:22amLAKE RESSupplementary Prospectus***WWI9:19amGED8:21amGOLD DEEPNosib High-Grade Copper-Silver-Vanadium Drilling to Commence***XRF9:04amQBE8:20amQBE INSURQBE announces proposed issue fixed rate resetting sub notes***ZNC8:27am


----------



## barney (3 September 2021)

*10.45am Friday 3rd September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeFGX10:45amFUTURE GENFGX announces Bonus Issue of Options to all shareholders***AAJ9:23amLCK10:36amLEIGHCREEKGrant of Cooper Basin Petroleum Licence***AMA9:51amEMU10:35amEMU NLMain Vein at Gnows Nest Intersected at Depth***AMA9:50amFGX10:35amFUTURE GENProspectus Bonus Issue of Options***ATH10:17amTNG10:32amTNGTNG Advances Green Hydrogen Plans***BDX9:42amPHL10:24amPROPELLMarket update - Propell delivers strong result in August***BGL9:32amGES10:18amGENESISRESPause in Trading***BNR9:14amATH10:17amALTERITYForm 20-F***BSE8:19amECT10:03amENVIRONReinstatement to Official Quotation***BTC9:23amMRZ10:02amMONT ROYALResponse to ASX Price Query***BUR9:02amECT10:02amENVIRONBoard Changes and $3M Promissory Note Raising***BWX8:24amMRZ9:59amMONT ROYALAcquisition of 75% of Northern Lights Minerals Pty Ltd***BWX8:24amRLC9:57amREEDYLCPause in Trading***BYE9:28amAMA9:51amAMA GROUPPause in Trading***CLT9:41amAMA9:50amAMA GROUPResponse to Media Speculation***CNW8:23amTER9:48amTERRACOMRefinance Update***CST8:25amOBM9:46amORABANDAOra Banda Mining - Mt Ida Sale Update***CVW8:58amMXC9:43amMGC PHARMACIMETRA IMPORT APPROVAL GRANTED FOR INDIA***CYL8:21amUUL9:42amULTIMA UTDProgress Report***CZR9:05amREF9:42amREVERSEPreliminary Final Report***DC29:28amBDX9:42amBCALAustralian Clinical Studies Launched***DTI8:36amCLT9:41amCELLNETOptus Contract Update***DTI8:35amFCL9:40amFINEOSFCL Completes Institutional Placement Upsized to $70 million***DUG9:01amGNG9:37amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Mt Ida Gold Project***ECT10:03amUUL9:37amULTIMA UTDResponse to ASX Price Query***ECT10:02amBGL9:32amBELLEVUEBellevue Gold fully funded into production***EMT9:15amLLC9:30amLEND LEASEAppointment of Managing Director and Appendix 3X***EMU10:35amTIN9:30amTNT MINESTrading Halt***FCL9:40amM249:29amMAMBALTDCommencement of 3,500 Hole Auger Sampling Program***FGX10:45amDC29:28amDCTWOVictoria Data Centre Site Enters Next Stage of Development***FGX10:35amBYE9:28amBYRON ENERPost Hurricane Ida Update***FYI9:27amMOZ9:27amMOSAICSuspension from Official Quotation***GES10:18amFYI9:27amFYI RESMutual Extension to Potential HPA JV Exclusivity Agreement***GLV9:19amMYG9:26amMAYFGROUPATI Australia to become wholly owned subsidiary***GNG9:37amBTC9:23amBTC HEALTHBTC Shareholder Update - September 2021***HZR8:20amAAJ9:23amARUMA RESTrading Halt***ICL8:24amGLV9:19amGLOBALOILGTrading Halt***KLA8:22amEMT9:15amEMETALSDrilling Commences at the Poona Project***LCK10:36amBNR9:14amBULLETINBulletin Expands Project Portfolio - Duketon North Project***LLC9:30amSGC9:13amSACGASCOTrading Halt***M249:29amNVA9:12amNOVA MINHigher Grade Gold in the Feeder Structure at Korbel***M2R8:19amCZR9:05amCOZIRONRESCZR Board Changes***MCA8:22amNSB9:05amNEUROSCIENNSB Receives R&D Advance & Overseas Finding***MIN8:18amMTC9:02amMETALSTECHUpdate on Lithium Spin Out Entitlement***MOQ8:23amBUR9:02amBURLEY MINBurley builds team to deliver Yerecoin PFS***MOZ9:27amDUG9:01amDUG TECHTrading Halt***MRZ10:02amTNR9:00amTORIANExtension of Gold System Confirmed at Mt Stirling***MRZ9:59amCVW8:58amCLEARVIEWClearView announces Strategic Review***MTC9:02amDTI8:36amDTI GROUP$2 Million Fully Underwritten Entitlement Offer***MTC8:21amTNE8:36amTECH ONETNE Acquires Scientia***MXC9:43amDTI8:35amDTI GROUPEntitlement Offer Booklet***MYG9:26amCST8:25amCASTILERESOUTSTANDING METALLURGICAL RESULTS FROM ROVER 1***NSB9:05amWHK8:24amWHITEHAWKWhiteHawk and Dun & Bradstreet Enter Into Co-Sell Agreement***NVA9:12amICL8:24amICENIGOLDSecond Significant Intersection of Alteration***OBM9:46amBWX8:24amBWXLIMITEDBWX - Share Purchase Plan Booklet***OEC8:20amBWX8:24amBWXLIMITEDBWX - Share Purchase Plan***PHL10:24amCNW8:23amCIRRUS NETNotice of s249D EGM***REF9:42amMOQ8:23amMOQLIMITEDSale of Skoolbag***RHI8:18amKLA8:22amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Updates Mineral Resources at Detour Lake***RLC9:57amMCA8:22amMURRAY CODPresentation to Ord Minnett 3 Sep 2021***SGC9:13amMTC8:21amMETALSTECHDisclosure Document***TER9:48amCYL8:21amCAT METALSDrummartin aircore drilling demonstrates gold mineralisation***TIN9:30amHZR8:20amHAZERGROUPCDP Project Update***TNE8:36amVAR8:20amVARISCANPhase 2 Drilling underway at San Jose Mine***TNG10:32amOEC8:20amORBITALSecond engine system delivered to major Singapore customer***TNR9:00amBSE8:19amBASEIRONBumamani PFS supports extension of Kwale mine life***UUL9:42amM2R8:19amMIRAMARWhaleshark Soil Survey Outlines Numerous Large Targets***UUL9:37amRHI8:18amREDHILL IRCompletion of sale of RHIOJV interest***VAR8:20amMIN8:18amMINERALRESCompletion of acquisition of RHIOJV interest***WHK8:24am


----------



## barney (6 September 2021)

*11.45am Monday 6th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeICG11:45amINCA MINLSInca Readies For Drilling After Gravity Survey at Frewena***1ST9:02amPL811:41amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8***A1G9:37amSGC11:23amSACGASCOIncreased SC54A Philippines Interest and Oil Offtake Secured***A1M9:37amKSS11:22amKLEOSVoluntary Suspension***A8G10:46amPLS10:48amPILBARAMINSignificant Increase in Pilgangoora Resource***AAJ9:48amALB10:48amALBIONRESResponse to ASX Price Query***AAJ9:47amA8G10:46amAUGOLDLTDCapella gold project title transfer completed***ABB8:42amTER10:38amTERRACOMAugust 2021 Coal Sales Update***ADO10:01amSRN10:23amSUREFIRELarge Au MMI Soil Anomaly Defined at Yidby Gold Project***ALB10:48amRPM10:13amRPMAUTOGRPRPM to acquire Direct Wholesale Tyres in FNQ***ALB10:04amGIB10:08amGIBBRIVERPhase 5 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project, WA***ALT10:08amALT10:08amANALYTICAManufacturing Strategy Update and Queensland Government Supp***AMA8:40amSER10:07amSTRATEGICSER Launches Capital Raising***ANR9:36amBKW10:06amBRICKWORKSImpact on BKW of SOL announcement***AQI9:19amALB10:04amALBIONRESPause in Trading***AVC9:45amADO10:01amANTEO TECHAnteoTech Signs Turkish Distribution Agreement for EuGeni***AVJ9:30amPOL10:01amPOLYMETALSTrading Halt***AZS8:41amCAD10:00amCAENEUSFurther Roberts Hill Drilling Update***AZY8:21amPGM10:00amPLATINANew inititiaves to advance the Platina Scandium Project***BBT9:26amPOL9:57amPOLYMETALSPause in Trading***BDC8:21amRGI9:56amROTOGROCanniberia Receives Pre-Approval for Cannabis Cultivation***BKW10:06amEPN9:55amEPSILONTrading Halt***BOE8:18amQXR9:55amQXRESOURCEExploration underway at Big Red and Red Dog prospects***BTN9:31amJDR9:54amJADAR RESMaiden JORC Resource and DD Completed on Tin-Copper Projects***BWX8:20amKAU9:53amKAISERREEFCapital Raising to Accelerate Development & Exploration***CAD10:00amHT19:52amHT&E LTDPotential divestment of interest in Luxury Escapes***COF9:17amPAM9:51amPA METALSPAM announces a $8m capital raising***COF9:17amRTR9:51amRUMBLEA1M: Drilling Commences at the Lamil Gold-Copper Project, WA***COF8:59amMOT9:51amMETINCOMESecurity Purchase Plan***CV17:00amAAJ9:48amARUMA RESAAJ Set for Discovery***DOU8:19amAAJ9:47amARUMA RES$1.56m placement to fund next phase of drilling***DRE8:18amAVC9:45amAUCTUS INVNew Fund to invest in Lux Group Limited***DRX9:06amHNR9:41amHANNANSTrading Halt***EFE9:27amKWR9:40amKINGWESTHigh-Grade underground JORC gold resource defined at Menzies***ELO8:21amFFT9:39amFFT GROUPInternational Expansion - Contract wins in NZ & Australia***ENR8:18amHWH9:39amHOUSTONWHLECHOiQ Clinical Trial***EPN9:55amA1G9:37amAFR GOLDTrading Halt***FAR9:35amRTR9:37amRUMBLEA1M: Drilling Commences at the Lamil Gold-Copper Project, WA***FFT9:39amA1M9:37amA1MINESLTDDrilling Commences at the Lamil Gold-Copper Project, WA***GAL9:22amANR9:36amANATARA LSInvestor Presentation***GEV9:24amIHR9:36amINTELLIHRintelliHR Launches Global Integration Marketplace Ecosystem***GIB10:08amFAR9:35amFARInvestor Presentation***GRV8:21amLGP9:34amLITTLEGRNFirst Danish Shipment to Australia, Key Appointments***GW19:25amBTN9:31amBUTNButn and OLA form strategic partnership***HNR9:41amAVJ9:30amAVJCEO Succession Plan***HSN8:22amZEO9:29amZEOTECHGriffith University Delivers Promising Agronomic Results***HT19:52amEFE9:27amE IRONMOU with Yahua to Acquire and Develop. Lithium Projects***HTG9:01amBBT9:26amBLUEBETVirginia Licence Update***HWH9:39amGW19:25amGREENWINGTrading Halt***IAG9:17amGEV9:24amGLOBENEVENInvestor Presentation - September 2021***ICG11:45amGAL9:22amGALILEOTrading Halt***IHR9:36amAQI9:19amALICANTOAQI extensive drilling campaign to establish Resource***JDR9:54amMCR9:19amMINCORTrading Halt***KAU9:53amMME9:18amMONEYMEFY22 Trading Update***KIS9:14amCOF9:17amCENTOREITInvestor Presentation***KSS11:22amIAG9:17amINSUR.AUSTRepresentative Proceeding Against IAG***KWR9:40amCOF9:17amCENTOREITAcquisitions and Equity Raising***LCY8:19amPVW9:16amPVWRESLTDRare Earth Potential Identified at Killi Killi***LGP9:34amOKR9:14amOKAPI RESTrading Halt***MCR9:19amSER9:14amSTRATEGICTrading Halt***MFG9:07amKIS9:14amKING ISLNDAdditional $33 Million Debt Funding - Dolphin Redevelopment***MME9:18amNWE9:11amNORWESTTrading Halt***MOT9:51amMFG9:07amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - August 2021***MXI8:28amDRX9:06amDIATREME$10M placement to progress Galalar Silica Project***MYE8:49am1ST9:02am1ST GROUPTrading Halt***NWE9:11amHTG9:01amHARVESTTGHTG & Innovation Central Perth to Tackle Global Connectivity***NWH8:55amCOF8:59amCENTOREITTrading Halt***OKR9:14amSTM8:57amSUN METALSCopper porphyry intersected in second hole at El Palmar***PAM9:51amNWH8:55amNRWHOLDLTDPhosphate Hill Contract Extension***PGM10:00amVMY8:54amVIMY RESPositive Results from Metallurgical Opitmisation Testwork***PL811:41amMYE8:49amMASTERMYNETrading Halt***PLS10:48amPNR8:43amPANTOROWide Drill Hits Confirm Major PGE System at Halls Creek***PMV8:31amABB8:42amAUSSIEBANDStrategic Fibre Swap Agreement***PNR8:43amAZS8:41amAZURE MINSExcellent Results from Andover Metallurgical Testwork***POL10:01amAMA8:40amAMA GROUPTrading Halt***POL9:57amVMC8:35amVENUS METRXL: Potential new parallel lode identified at Youanmi***PUR8:18amRXL8:35amROX RESPotential new parallel lode identified at Youanmi***PVW9:16amTYR8:31amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 77 - Week Ended 3 September 2021***QBE8:27amPMV8:31amPREM INVRichard Murray commencing as CEO Premier Retail***QXR9:55amMXI8:28amMAXITRANSMXI - Completion of Sale of Trailer Business***RGI9:56amQBE8:27amQBE INSURQBE Pricing - GBP400m Fixed Rate Subordinated Notes Due 2038***RMI8:20amHSN8:22amHANSEN TECBGH Capital withdraws non-binding acquisition proposal***RPM10:13amAZY8:21amANTIPA MINOutstanding Gold Intersections at 100% Owned Minyari Deposit***RTR9:51amELO8:21amELMOSFTWREELMO launches new module - COVIDsecure***RTR9:37amBDC8:21amBARDOCGOLDOptimisation Study (with Annexure)***RXL8:35amRZI8:21amRAIZINVESTAugust 2021 - Key Metrics***RZI8:21amGRV8:21amGREENVALEGreenvale Set to Commence IOCG Drill Program***SER10:07amBWX8:20amBWXLIMITEDFinal Consideration Paid for Flora & Fauna***SER9:14amSOL8:20amSOUL W.H.Market Update***SGC11:23amRMI8:20amRES MININGExtension of Loan Repayment Dates***SHH8:19amTRL8:20amTANGARESOutstanding soil sampling results from Damaran Project***SOL8:20amDOU8:19amDOUUGHDouugh partners Beem It to fast-track Australian growth plan***SRN10:23amLCY8:19amLEGACYIRONPositive outcome from ongoing studies at Mt Celia***STA8:19amSTA8:19amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Construction Update***STM8:57amSHH8:19amSHREE MINNBR DSO Port Storage & Shiploading Agreement***TER10:38amPUR8:18amPURSUITMINProgress Update Phils Hill Diamond Drilling***TRL8:20amDRE8:18amDREDNOUGHTJunior Minerals Exploration Incentive***TYR8:31amBOE8:18amBOSS ENBoss engineering process running ahead of schedule***VMC8:35amENR8:18amENCOUNTERDrill Results Substantiate Major Copper-Gold System at Lamil***VMY8:54amCV17:00amCV CHECKPresentation - FY21 annual report***ZEO9:29am


----------



## barney (7 September 2021)

*1.20pm Tuesday 7th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeRLC1:20pmREEDYLCRLC stakes additional ground for lithium in Nevada***ABB8:26amDLC12:46pmDELECTAResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***AHC8:26amTMZ12:21pmTHOMSONRESSilver Spur Deposit Demonstrating its Strong Output Pedigree***AL311:02amDLC12:18pmDELECTAPause in Trading***AM710:57amHIT11:57amHITECH GRPInvestor Presentation - Results FY21***ANL9:26amPRM11:54amPROMINENCEBowsprit -1 Drilling Update***APC9:09amTPS11:42amTHREAT PROInvestor Presentation***APV9:31amSOP11:36amSYNERTECSynertec Wins Project Award in Target Market - Rail***AQC8:55amRHY11:31amRHYTHM BIORhythm Completes Strongly Oversubscribed $4.3M Rights Issue***AUH9:22amSPQ11:18amSUPERIORPresentation - Brisbane Resources Industry Luncheon***BIL8:23amMCR11:12amMINCORMincor A$65 million Capital Raising***CDT8:19amDUG11:06amDUG TECHDUG successfully completes A$15m Placement and SPP***COF9:24amAL311:02amAML3DBreakthrough Welding Wire Composition Project***CXU9:49amAM710:57amARCADIALTDHigh grade sampling results at Karibib copper & gold project***DEM8:32amEFE10:46amE IRONPause in Trading***DLC12:46pmTAS10:38amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - US Infrastructure Market Update***DLC12:18pmSRZ10:29amSTELLARDrilling Intersects Zones of Alteration & Mineralisation***DUG11:06amNIC10:25amNICKLMINESProposed Tap Issuance of Existing Senior Unsecured Notes***DXN9:13amG8810:09amMILETrading Halt***EDE9:25amGLV10:07amGLOBALOILGStrategic Interest in Drill Ready Multi TCF Sasanof Prospect***EFE10:46amSOP10:03amSYNERTECPause in Trading***G1A8:26amG889:59amMILEPause in Trading***G8810:09amIOU9:57amIOUPAYTrading Halt***G889:59amOCC9:50amORTHOCELLOCC Secures Patents for Suture-Less Repair of Soft Tissue***GCI9:48amOPY9:49amOPENPAYOpenpay Automotive and Healthcare partnerships update***GCY9:34amCXU9:49amCAULDRONCommitments received for $1.20m Placement***GLV10:07amGCI9:48amGRYPHONUnit Purchase Plan***HE88:20amTIN9:48amTNT MINESMt Ida Acquisition, Capital Raise and Presentation***HIT11:57amPAM9:48amPA METALSThick pegmatites interested Reung Kiet Lithium Prospect***HRZ9:00amMXR9:41amMAXIMUSMajor Geophysics Programme Commences - Central Nickel target***HT88:48amNGI9:37amNAV GLOBALStrategic investment in Longreach Alternatives***HWH8:24amVBS9:37amVECTUS BIOUpdate on Phase I Human Trial***IMR8:50amMRC9:37amMIN.COMMODAppointment of CEO***INR8:53amSNC9:37amSANDON1-for-4 non-renounceable Entitlement Offer for Shareholders***IOU9:57amGCY9:34amGASCOYNECourt Orders Convening of Firefly Scheme Meeting***ISE8:23amOKU9:33amOKLO RESOklo Confirms Sari Discovery***IYL8:23amAPV9:31amAPPSVILLAPV secures further $500,000 USD for TSXV Listing***KFW8:27amMRL9:29amMAYURClinker and Cement Offtake Support***KSC8:20amNTU9:27amNTH MINSCyclops, Rockslider and Banshee exploration targets***LGP8:52amPSC9:27amPROSPECRESPenhalonga Gold Option Executed***MAY9:03amANL9:26amAMANI GOLDTrading Halt***MCR11:12amEDE9:25amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - US Infrastructure Market Update***MCT8:26amCOF9:24amCENTOREITSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***MRC9:37amPEN9:23amPENINSULALance Project Low-pH Field Demonstration and Company Update***MRL9:29amAUH9:22amAUSTCHINAResponse to ASX Price Query***MXR9:41amPVW9:13amPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie - King of the West Expansion Agreement Finalised***MYE9:05amDXN9:13amDXNLIMITEDTrading Halt***MYE8:52amAPC9:09amAUSPOTASHHybrid Renewable Energy Microgrid***MZZ8:24amMYE9:05amMASTERMYNEMastermyne Acquisition of PYBAR Mining Services Presentation***NGI9:37amMAY9:03amMELBANAAlameda-1 On Track to Spud Next Week***NIC10:25amHRZ9:00amHORIZONUpdated Crake Gold Resource Improves In Quality***NME8:26amAQC8:55amAUSPACCOALUpdate on Sale of Property***NPM8:26amSUD8:54amSUDAInvestor Presentation***NTU9:27amINR8:53amIONEERioneer Awards Sulphuric Acid Plant Contract to DuPont***OCC9:50amMYE8:52amMASTERMYNEMastermyne to Acquire PYBAR Mining Services***OKU9:33amLGP8:52amLITTLEGRNLGP expands into Psychedelic Medicines***OPY9:49amIMR8:50amIMRICORTrading Halt***PAM9:48amHT88:48amHARRISFY21 Investor presentation***PEN9:23amTOM8:47amTOMIZONEQuarterly Activities***PRM11:54amTOM8:46amTOMIZONEAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PSC9:27amTOM8:46amTOMIZONEQuarterly Activities***PVW9:13amTOM8:45amTOMIZONEAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RHY11:31amTRU8:33amTRUSCREENAnnual Shareholder Meeting Presentation***RLC1:20pmDEM8:32amDEMEM LTDDe.mem Presents Next Generation Membrane Technology***SFR8:21amKFW8:27amKFWDisclosure Document***SNC9:37amG1A8:26amGALENA MINGalena to Increase Exploration at 100% owned Jillawarra***SOP11:36amAHC8:26amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare Investor Presentation***SOP10:03amWNX8:26amWELLNEXMarket Update***SPQ11:18amABB8:26amAUSSIEBANDTrading halt***SRZ10:29amNPM8:26amNEWPEAKExploration Update - Las Openas and Finland***STX8:25amNME8:26amNEX METALSMCT: Drilling Recommences to follow up Bonanza Gold***SUD8:54amMCT8:26amMETALICITYDrilling Recommences at MacTavish to follow up Bonanza Gold***SUN8:21amSTX8:25amSTRIKE ENEMid-West Geothermal Power Project Update***SUN8:18amTOE8:24amTORO ENERGAmended Dusty Nickel Sulphides Update***TAS10:38amHWH8:24amHOUSTONWHLECHOiQ Investor Presentation***TIN9:48amMZZ8:24amMATADORPower Auger Drilling intersects 55.4 g/t Au at Big Pond***TMZ12:21pmIYL8:23amIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TOE8:24amISE8:23amIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TOM8:47amBIL8:23amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TOM8:46amSUN8:21amSUNCORPCapital Notes 4 Replacement Prospectus***TOM8:46amSFR8:21amSANDFIREHigh Grade Drilling Results at A4 Dome***TOM8:45amHE88:20amHELIOS4th Well - Presidio Oil Project***TPS11:42amKSC8:20amK & S CORPFY2021 Investor Presentation***TRU8:33amCDT8:19amCASTLE MINGeophysics Prioritises Targets at Earaheedy***VBS9:37amSUN8:18amSUNCORPCapital Notes 4 Opening of Offer***WNX8:26am


----------



## barney (8 September 2021)

*10.35am Wednesday 8th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeWGR10:35amWESTERNGRLDrilling Update at Gold Duke Project***1ST9:16amBRU10:27amBURUENERGYOperations Update***5GG8:22amTNY10:23amTINYBEANSInvestor Presentation***A1G9:32amSPQ10:21amSUPERIORPause in Trading***A1G9:31amKLR10:17amKAILIRESOUExploration Results for Halls Creek WA***ABB10:01amHAW10:02amHAWTHORNMarket Update - Trouser Legs Mining JV***ABB10:00amMMI10:01amMETROMININFloating Crane Update and Completion of Equity Raise***AGI9:29amABB10:01amAUSSIEBANDCapital Raise Presentation***AGR8:40amABB10:00amAUSSIEBANDSuccessful $114m Institutional Placement***AGY8:37amSER9:54amSTRATEGICSER Raises $1.32m via Placement***AIS9:29amVMS9:52amVENTUREMINTin Drilling Discovers Large Mineralised Skarn near Renison***AIS8:25amHNR9:52amHANNANSSuspension from Official Quotation***AO18:21amFFF9:51amFORBIDDENTrading Halt***AOP8:18amIPH9:50amIPHLIMITEDSpruson & Ferguson Australia and Shelston IP to combine***AQC8:36amMTC9:48amMETALSTECHWinsome Resources Limited Lithium Spin Out Presentation***ASO9:21amMTH9:46amMITHRILDRILLING INTERCEPTS 18.2 g/t GOLD & 583 g/t SILVER***AZI8:20amMRC9:43amMIN.COMMODHigh Grade Results Continue from Traelen Graphite Mine***AZY8:22amOKR9:41amOKAPI RESMajor Gold Discovery at the Enmore Gold Project, NSW***BRK8:25amCNB9:37amCARNABYRESSignificant Intrusion Hosted Gold Discovery 5m @ 8.55gt Gold***BRU10:27amYPB9:37amYPB GROUPFirst paid commercial trial for MotifMicro***CNB9:37amMIN9:36amMINERALRESLockyer Deep-1 Gas Discovery***CNI9:02amKZR9:35amKALAMAZOOLithium Geochemical Soil Program Commences at DOMs Hill***COE9:07amNWE9:34amNORWESTSignificant Gas Discovery at Lockyer Deep-1***CR99:09amEGR9:33amECOGRAFEnhanced Anode Coatings for Lithium-ion Battery Market***CWX8:20amA1G9:32amAFR GOLDNon-Renounceable Pro Rata Entitlement Issue Prospectus***ECS8:52amA1G9:31amAFR GOLDSCREEN FIRE ASSAYS RETURNS 10m AT 123g/t GOLD AT DIDIEVI***EGR9:33amFYI9:31amFYI RESHPA Enhanced Anode Coatings for Lithium-ion Battery Market***ELT8:52amSTX9:30amSTRIKE ENEGood Oil and Gas Energy Conference Presentation***FFF9:51amAGI9:29amAINSWORTHAGI Release re Appointment of new CEO***FYI9:31amAIS9:29amAERISRESCORRECTION CONSTELLATION DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE***GAL9:22amKRR9:28amKING RIVERHPA Project - DFS Precursor Priorities***GEV8:22amGAL9:22amGALILEO$6.5 Million Placement to Fund Advanced Exploration Programs***GW19:20amASO9:21amASTONMINTrading Halt***GW19:19amGW19:20amGREENWINGEquity Raising Investor Presentation***HAW10:02amGW19:19amGREENWINGEquity Raising***HNR9:52amOBL9:18amOMNIBRIDGETrading Halt***HZN9:01am1ST9:16am1ST GROUP1st Group Launches Rights Issue Equity Raising***IDT8:39amROG9:14amRED SKYPresentation to Good Oil Conference - September 2021***IGO8:24amKKO9:11amKINETIKOInvestor Presentation - Good Oil and Gas Energy Conference***IGO8:22amCR99:09amCORELLARESTenement Granted at Bonnie Rock Silica Project***IPH9:50amMRL9:08amMAYURPNG Grants Special Economic Zone - Cement & Lime Project***KKO9:11amSVM9:08amSOVEREIGNStudy Highlights Existing High Quality Logistics For Kasiya***KKO9:07amWGX9:08amWESTGOLDMarket Update***KKO9:04amKKO9:07amKINETIKOOperations Update***KLR10:17amCOE9:07amCOOPERRIU Good Oil and Gas Energy Conference Presentation***KRR9:28amKKO9:04amKINETIKOFourth High Resolution Aeromagnetic Survey Confirmed***KZR9:35amNWH9:03amNRWHOLDLTDPrimero awarded Covalent Mt Holland EPC***LFS8:19amCNI9:02amCENTURIA$63m Port Adelaide Office Acquisition***LSA8:55amHZN9:01amHOR OILHZN Presentation to Good Oil Conference 2021***M2R8:26amTG18:57amTECHGENAshburton Copper Projects- Updated Status***MBL8:25amLSA8:55amLACHLANLachlan Star moves to 75% interest in the Koojan Project***MIN9:36amSI68:53amSIXSIG METDrill rig secured at Monument***MMI10:01amELT8:52amTin mineralisation zone extension***MOH8:24amECS8:52amECSBOTANICECS secures supply agreement with Canngea***MQG8:25amQUB8:48amQUBEQube Acquires Newcastle Agri Terminal (NAT)***MRC9:43amAGR8:40amAGUIA RESFurther Agronomic Testing on Rice Delivers Superior Results***MRL9:08amIDT8:39amIDT AUSTResponse to ASX Query***MTC9:48amAGY8:37amARGOSYTonopah Lithium Project Update***MTH9:46amAQC8:36amAUSPACCOALDartbrook Modification 7 Update***NCM8:22amM2R8:26amMIRAMARHigh-Grade Gold Result from Glandore Drilling***NWE9:34amNXM8:26amNEXUS MINSMultiple High Grade Gold Intercepts at Templar New Discovery***NWH9:03amBRK8:25amBROOKSIDERangers Well Drilling Rig Secured***NXM8:26amMQG8:25amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group Investor Presentation and 1H22 Update***OBL9:18amMBL8:25amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Group Investor Presentation and 1H22 Update***OKR9:41amAIS8:25amAERISRESCONSTELLATION DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE***PRL8:22amMOH8:24amMOHO RESExtensive Gold Anomalism in Stream Sediments at Burracoppin***QUB8:48amIGO8:24amIGOLIMITEDMOH:Extensive Gold Anomalism in Stream Sediments-Burracoppin***ROG9:14amWC88:22amWILDCATEXPLORATION UPDATE - MT ADRAH GOLD PROJECT***SER9:54amPRL8:22amPROVINCEGEV: GEV Secures WA Renewable Hydrogen Grant***SI68:53amGEV8:22amGLOBENEVENGEV Secures WA Renewable Hydrogen Grant***SM17:30amNCM8:22amNEWCRESTAZY:Corporate Presentation - Beaver Creek PMS - September 21***SPQ10:21amIGO8:22amIGOLIMITEDAZY:Corporate Presentation - Beaver Creek PMS - September 21***STX9:30amAZY8:22amANTIPA MINCorporate Presentation - Beaver Creek PMS - September 2021***SVM9:08am5GG8:22amPENTANET5GG hits practical completion milestone for cloud gaming***TG18:57amAO18:21amASSETOWLAssetOwl Signs First Victorian Customer for pirsee platform***TNY10:23amAZI8:20amALTAZINCExploration Target Outlines Upside at Gorno***VMS9:52amCWX8:20amCARAWINEHigh Grades Extended in Latest Hercules Results***WAF8:18amLFS8:19amLATGROUPLatitude successfully completes Capital Notes Bookbuild***WC88:22amAOP8:18amAPOLLOCONSMet drilling outlines robust gold zones at Lake Rebecca***WGR10:35amWAF8:18amWESTAFRICAWAF intercepts 79m at 2 g/t Au and 22m at 5 g/t Au at Toega***WGX9:08amSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait consults with staff on new organisational structure***YPB9:37am


----------



## barney (9 September 2021)

*11.36am Thursday 9th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeNVA11:36amNOVA MINGold Discovery Confirmed at RPM***A3D9:39amSRK11:33amSTRIKESecond Iron Ore Shipment from Peru***A8G11:27amA8G11:27amAUGOLDLTDTrading Halt***A8G10:20amBSR11:23amBASSARIMakabingui Project Update***AC88:20amVMS11:19amVENTUREMINNew World Metals Conference Presentation - September 2021***AME8:46amDXN11:13amDXNLIMITEDInvestor Update & Capital Raise Presentation***ANL9:41amIVO11:05amINVIGORGRPInvestor Presentation***AOA9:38amXTE11:04amXTEKLTDXTEK receives Defence Purchase Order for SUAS Support***AOU9:06amS2R10:40amS2RESOURCEFinland Exploration Update***ARE8:49amIOU10:35amIOUPAYIOUpay Acquires 42% of I-Destinasi Malaysian Finance Company***ARV8:56amHNR10:34amHANNANSReinstatement to Official Quotation***ASN9:05amHNR10:33amHANNANSHannans - LiB Recycling in the Nordics Presentation***AX89:29amHNR10:33amHANNANSHannans - Lithium-ion Battery Recycling in the Nordics***BLY10:03amTER10:32amTERRACOMBlair Athol Revenue Forecast***BMO8:53amNVA10:32amNOVA MINPause in Trading***BSR11:23amA8G10:20amAUGOLDLTDPause in Trading***BSX8:41amWBT10:12amWEEBITNANOReinstatement to Official Quotation***CAI8:22amWBT10:12amWEEBITNANOWeebit signs first commercial deal with US-based SkyWater***CEL9:18amTMT10:07amTECHMETALSTMT Investor Presentation - New World Metals Conference***COI9:15amMSV10:05amMITCH SERVCompletion of Retail Entitlement Offer***DEG8:44amBLY10:03amBOARTEntry into Term Loan Facility & Extension to ABL Facility***DKM9:59amG8810:01amMILECapital raising and ground EM at Yarrambee Cu-Zn project***DOC8:38amDKM9:59amDUKETON6.48m @ 3.92% NiEq at Rosie***DOC8:33amTMB9:58amTAMBOURAHExpands Battery Metals Portfolio***DRE8:23amDXN9:57amDXNLIMITEDAcquisition of Darwin Data Centre and Capital Raising***DXN11:13amPAK9:55amPACIFICAM9 veins indentified on Anderson Creek Claim Area***DXN9:57amRIM9:52amRIMFIREBroken Hill Green View Cobalt Project Interest Secured***EM28:23amQXR9:49amQXRESOURCESecures Prospective West Pilbara Exploration Licenses***EPN8:54amPSL9:43amPATERSONSDrilling Commences at the Grace Copper-Gold Project, WA***EPN8:54amEQR9:43amEQ RESTrading Halt***EQR9:43amANL9:41amAMANI GOLDSuspension From Official Quotation***G1A9:36amA3D9:39amAURORALABSTechnology Progress Update***G1A9:33amAOA9:38amAUSMONAllocation of exploration credits under the JMEI***G8810:01amGNG9:36amGR ENGINNotice to Proceed - Abra Base Metals Project***GMN9:01amG1A9:36amGALENA MINGNG: Notice to Proceed - Abra Base Metals Project***GNG9:36amTMZ9:34amTHOMSONRESNew Corporate Presentation and USA Initiatives***GNG9:33amSIX9:34amSPRINTEXTrading Halt***GNM9:02amGNG9:33amGR ENGING1A: Abra Development Works Ramping Up, Contracts Finalised***GOR8:16amG1A9:33amGALENA MINAbra Development Works Ramping Up, Major Contracts Finalised***GOR8:16amNVU9:33amNANOVEUDisclosure Document***HNR10:34amNIC9:32amNICKLMINESCompletion of US$150M Issuance of Senior Unsecured Notes***HNR10:33amOBL9:32amOMNIBRIDGEBrisbane Floods Class Action - Judgment***HNR10:33amSHO9:29amSPORTSHLaunch of Artificial Intelligence Esports Predictor***HZR9:20amAX89:29amACCELERATETrading Halt***IDA8:24amRDN9:25amRAIDEN RESTrading Halt***IDZ9:11amTTM9:23amTITANMINDynasty Drilling Begins to Underpin Historic Resource***IOU10:35amHZR9:20amHAZERGROUPTrading Halt***IVO11:05amREE9:19amRARE XStrong Initial Results from RC Drilling at Cummins Range***JMS8:26amCEL9:18amCHAL EXPCEL Completes Acquisition for 100% of Hualilan Gold Project***KFM8:17amWMG9:17amWESTERNLTDCompletion of Rock of Ages RC Drilling***LM88:23amCOI9:15amCOMETRIDGETrading Halt***MKG8:24amVEE9:11amVEEM LTDTrading Halt***MKR8:51amIDZ9:11amINDSKYDIVEFREAK - Macquarie Centre launch***MM88:21amAOU9:06amAUROCH MINAOU Presentation - NWM Conference***MSV10:05amASN9:05amANSON RESAnson Receives Positive NOVONIX Battery Test Work Results***NCZ8:36amRML9:04amRESOLMINJunior Minerals Exploration Incentive Credits Granted***NIC9:32amGNM9:02amGREATNORTHFour Metre Assay Results at Camel Creek***NVA11:36amGMN9:01amGOLDMOUNTNTrenching at Mt Wipi Highlights Porphyry Prospectivity***NVA10:32amARV8:56amARTEMISApprovals Received for Paterson Central Drill Programme***NVU9:33amEPN8:54amEPSILONReinstatement to Official Quotation***OBL9:32amEPN8:54amEPSILONEpsilon Enters Exclusive Partnership with The Valens Company***PAK9:55amBMO8:53amBASTIONMINTrading Halt***PPL8:22amMKR8:51amMANUKARESRecord Gold Sales and Profit August 2021***PSL9:43amSUV8:51amSUVOSTRATUp to 38.9% Halloysite in Trawalla Refined Clay Sample***QXR9:49amUBI8:50amUNI BIOSENMarket Update***RAG8:18amARE8:49amARGONAUTUranium Exploration Assets and IPO Plans***RDN9:25amAME8:46amALTOMETALSAlto intercepts 19m @ 6.0 g/t gold at Lord Nelson***REE9:19amDEG8:44amDEGREYEagle extensions to the west and at depth***RIM9:52amBSX8:41amBLACKSTONE5.35m of massive nickel sulfide intersected at Ban Chang***RML9:04amDOC8:38amDOCTORCAREInvestor Presentation - Acquisition of GP2U Telehealth***RXL8:25amSXY8:36amSENEXSenex & New Century Resources agree new gas sales agreement***S2R10:40amNCZ8:36amNEWCENTURSXY: Senex & New Century Res.agree new gas sales agreement***SHO9:29amDOC8:33amDOCTORCAREDOC Acquisition of GP2U Telehealth Pty Ltd***SIX9:34amJMS8:26amJUPITER MTshipi Declares ZAR88 million Half Year Dividend***SRK11:33amRXL8:25amROX RESNew Exceptional Drilling Results at Link Prospect***STK8:20amIDA8:24amINDIANARESIDA Successful for $1.25m JMEI***SUV8:51amMKG8:24amMAKOGogbala High-Grade Results Confirms Similarities with Tchaga***SXY8:36amEM28:23amEAGLE MMLSignificant Resource Expansion Potential at Western Talon***TER10:32amLM88:23amLUNNONMETHistorical Drill Core Retrieval Programme Kicks Off***TMB9:58amDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTFour New REE Ironstones Discovered at Mangaroon***TMT10:07amPPL8:22amPUREPROFILCoffee Microcaps Investor Presentation***TMZ9:34amCAI8:22amCALIDUSRESBlue Spec DFS ramps up with successful drilling campaign***TRA7:42amMM88:21amMED METALSHigh grade intercepts continue at Ravensthorpe Gold Project***TRA7:40amAC88:20amAUSCANNAusCann Appoints US Advisors to Advance CPAT-01 FDA Program***TTM9:23amSTK8:20amSTRICKLANDExploration Update***UBI8:50amRAG8:18amRAGNARPOTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL NEW GOLD BEARING STRUCTURES***VEE9:11amKFM8:17amKINGFISHERCopper and Gold Mineralisation Discovered at Green Hills***VMS11:19amGOR8:16amGOLDROADHalf Yearly Results - 30 June 2021***WBT10:12amGOR8:16amGOLDROADHalf Yearly Report and Accounts - 30 June 2021***WBT10:12amTRA7:42amTURNERSTurners ASM Presentation***WMG9:17amTRA7:40amTURNERSTurners 2021 Annual Meeting Update***XTE11:04am


----------



## barney (10 September 2021)

*11.29am Friday 10th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAXP11:29amAXPENERGYAugust Revenue steady at A$1.8m***AIV10:43amCIP11:06amCEN I REITSeptember 2021 Distribution Declaration***AMA9:26amRDC10:51amREDCAPEChair Address to Redcape Hotel Group General Meeting***AMA9:24amSTO10:49amSANTOSSantos and Oil Search combine to create a regional champion***AMA8:32amOSH10:49amOIL SEARCHSantos and Oil Search combine to create a regional champion***ANL9:53amAIV10:43amACTIVEXHighly Encouraging Results from Gilberton Gold Project***ANL9:53amFFF10:16amFORBIDDENAcquisition and capital raise presentation***ASN9:49amIMD10:15amIMDEXAcquisition of Mineportal Software***ASO9:31amFFF10:15amFORBIDDENTransformative acquisition with successful capital raise***AXP11:29amPAK10:05amPACIFICAMOffer Document Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***BAS9:58amMHK10:01amMETALHAWKTrading Halt***BAT8:19amBAS9:58amBASS OILCooper Basin Acquisition Update***BNR9:24amMHK9:57amMETALHAWKPause in Trading***CIP11:06amANL9:53amAMANI GOLDReinstatement to Official Quotation***COI9:48amANL9:53amAMANI GOLDAMANI RAISES $7M TO FUND DEVELOPMENT OF GIRO GOLD PROJECT***CTM9:51amSPQ9:52amSUPERIORCompletion of Placement***CTP7:32amCTM9:51amCENTAURUSNew Greenfields Nickel Sulphide Discovery at Jaguar***CUE7:32amOSH9:51amOIL SEARCHPause in Trading***DRE9:17amSTO9:50amSANTOSPause in Trading***EEG8:33amASN9:49amANSON RESTrading Halt***ELT9:28amCOI9:48amCOMETRIDGEComet completes placement ahead of Mahalo North drilling***ENA9:23amTPD9:42amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV Exploration License Granted***ESR9:13amHOR9:42amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Lights Phase 1 Auger Programme Completed***FFF10:16amPAK9:38amPACIFICAMRights Issue for Asset Development***FFF10:15amWEL9:37amWINCHESTERBack-to-Back Fracture Stimulations Successfully Completed***GDC9:36amGDC9:36amGLOBALDATATrading Halt***HCH9:10amASO9:31amASTONMINExtensive Nickel-Cobalt Sulphide Mineralisation at Edleston***HOR9:42amTAR9:28amTARUGAMINJunior Minerals Exploration Incentive Credits Granted***IMD10:15amELT9:28amAdditional Oropesa tin mineralisation definition***IRE8:33amAMA9:26amAMA GROUPInvestor Presentation***LFS8:20amAMA9:24amAMA GROUPAMA Group Capital Raising and Enhanced Banking Structure***MHK10:01amBNR9:24amBULLETINLithium Targets Identified at Ravensthorpe Lithium Project***MHK9:57amENA9:23amENSURANCEEast Coast expansion and significant appointment***MIO8:21amRNO9:23amRHINOMEDVIC Government orders for Rhinoswab***MOZ9:03amWWI9:22amWEST WITSGround EM Survey Confirm High-Priority Targets at Mt Cecelia***NZO7:32amDRE9:17amDREDNOUGHTTrading Halt***OSH10:49amESR9:13amESTRELLA RFurther Nickel Sulphides at Carr Boyd***OSH9:51amHCH9:10amHOT CHILICortadera North Flank Delivers High Grade Extensions***PAK10:05amPCG9:07amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 31 August 2021***PAK9:38amMOZ9:03amMOSAICMOZ - Prospectus - Convertible rights note issue***PCG9:07amRNE9:02amRENUENERGYInvestment in Enosi Australia***PRL8:19amVRC8:35amVOLTCleansing Prospectus***RDC10:51amEEG8:33amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Grants to Drive Next Phase of Growth***RIE8:21amIRE8:33amIRESSExtension of EQT Diligence***RMS8:18amAMA8:32amAMA GROUPVoluntary Suspension***RNE9:02amTIE8:23amTIETTOTietto Hits 3m @ 35.65g/t Au incl. 1m @ 98.03g/t at AG Core***RNO9:23amMIO8:21amMACARTHURMTenement transfer to secure iron ore extension strategy***SPQ9:52amRIE8:21amRIEDEL RESArizona Drilling Udate***STO10:49amLFS8:20amLATGROUPLatitude opens $150 million Capital Notes offer***STO9:50amBAT8:19amBATTMINDrilling to resume next week at Stavely-Stawell Project***TAR9:28amPRL8:19amPROVINCEFirst Licence Secured for HyEnergy Green Hydrogen Project***TCG8:19amTCG8:19amTURACOGOLDCote D'Ivoire Drilling Update***TIE8:23amRMS8:18amRAMELIUSResources and Reserves Statement 2021***TPD9:42amNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GASRegulatory Approval Received from NT Government***VRC8:35amCUE7:32amCUENZO: Regulatory Approval Received from NT Government***WEL9:37amCTP7:32amCENT PETRLNZO: Regulatory Approval Received from NT Govt***WWI9:22am


----------



## barney (13 September 2021)

*9.57am Monday 13th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeBMO9:57amBASTIONMINSuccessful Completion of A$2.2 million Strategic Placement***ABR8:38amAII9:56amALMONTYConstruction and Price Investor Update***ABX9:19amCNJ9:53amCONICO LTDTrading Halt***ACR8:22amEQR9:53amEQ RESEarly Works Expansion Funding ahead of BFS***AII9:56amRML9:50amRESOLMINTrading Halt***AMA8:53amCIW9:48amCLIME INVTrading Halt***AMA8:53amRDN9:45amRAIDEN RESProposed issue of securities - RDN***AX89:41amRDN9:45amRAIDEN RESSignificant expansion to Mt Sholl Ni-Cu-Pge Project***AZS8:28amGMR9:42amGOLDEN RIMTrading Halt***BDC8:27amAX89:41amACCELERATEAccelerate Receive Firm Commitments for $3.1m***BMO9:57amREZ9:37amRES&EN GRPNickeliferous Sulphides at East Menzies***BPM8:19amHZR9:36amHAZERGROUPProposed issue of securities - HZR***BYE9:10amHZR9:35amHAZERGROUPHazer Completes $7M Placement & Announces $7M SPP***CDM8:22amCUL9:34amCULLEN RESTrading Halt***CE18:19amGDC9:34amGLOBALDATAGlobal Data Centre Group launches equity raising***CG19:23amMNB9:33amMINBOS RESBulk Sample to Enhance Minbos Fertilizer Product***CIM8:41amDLC9:31amDELECTAUranium Exploration Webinar***CIW9:48amGBZ9:28amGBMRESOURCTrading Halt***CNJ9:53amCG19:23amCARBONXTNovel AC Pellets Test Results***COE9:13amOZZ9:23amOZZRESIntention to offer Bonus Loyalty Options***CUL9:34amCZN9:22amCORAZONTrading Halt***CZN9:22amSUH9:21amSTH HEM MIColina2 Maiden Gold Discovery Drillhole-34m @ 1.39g/t Au***DLC9:31amROG9:20amRED SKYSA Govt Approval Received to Commence Slickline Operations***DLC8:30amABX9:19amAUSBAUXITERare Earth Processing Studies Provide Encouraging Results***DOU8:46amHOR9:14amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Lights Phase 1 RC Drilling Programme Completed***EQR9:53amCOE9:13amCOOPERNew gas sale arrangements with AGL***GAL8:27amVEE9:12amVEEM LTDInvestor Presentation - Capital Raising***GBZ9:28amVEE9:11amVEEM LTDSuccessful Capital Raising and Partial Sell Down***GDC9:34amBYE9:10amBYRON ENERSM69E2 Well Logs and Post Hurricane Ida Production Update***GLA9:05amSUV9:09amSUVOSTRATFirst Test Minerals to Exclusively Support Suvo***GMR9:42amSCI9:08amSILVERCITYMultiple Gold in Soil Anomalies and Extensive Gold Nuggets***GTG8:21amQAN9:07amQANTASAXX: ACCC - QAN & Japan Airlines alliance not in public int***HDN8:38amSO49:05amSALT LAKEAppointment of CEO***HDN8:32amGLA9:05amGLADIATORAcquisition of Tanzanian Exploration Portfolio***HDN8:32amNXL9:01amNUIX LTDNuix acquires Natural Language Processing Company***HDN8:15amAMA8:53amAMA GROUPReinstatement to official quotation***HOR9:14amAMA8:53amAMA GROUPCompletion of Institutional Entitlement Offer & Note Pricing***HZR9:36amSGQ8:53amST GEORGEDrilling of New Targets at Mt Alexander***HZR9:35amSYA8:52amSAYONASayona Eyes Potential NAL Resource Increase***INV8:18amPLL8:52amPIEDMONTSYA: Sayona Eyes Potential NAL Resource Increase***IPD8:20amTIN8:47amTNT MINESOBM: Formal Agreement to Sell Mt Ida Gold***M2R8:19amOBM8:47amORABANDAFormal Agreement to Sell Mt Ida Gold***MCT8:20amDOU8:46amDOUUGHUser growth accelerates following Android & Wealth launches***MGV8:24amSHN8:43amSUNSHGOLDDreghorn Drilling Results***MNB9:33amCIM8:41amCIMICCIMICs CPB WINS SYDNEYs WARRINGAH FREEWAY UPGRADE***MRD8:20amTUL8:40amTULLARESPNR: Green Lantern Maiden Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve***NEU8:28amPNR8:40amPANTOROGreen Lantern Maiden Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve***NEU8:27amHDN8:38amHOMECO DNREstablishment of Distribution Reinvestment Plan***NEU8:27amABR8:38amAMERPACBOABR to Explore Partner Options for By-Product Lithium***NMT8:18amHDN8:32amHOMECO DNRAcquisition and Equity Raising Presentation***NXL9:01amHDN8:32amHOMECO DNRHDN Upgrades DPU Guidance - Acquisitions and Placement***OBM8:47amDLC8:30amDELECTAUranium Exploration Underway***OZZ9:23amNEU8:28amNEURENInvestor Presentation, 13 September 2021***PLL8:52amAZS8:28amAZURE MINSSpectacular Drill Hits at Andover Nickel Project***PNR8:40amGAL8:27amGALILEOAssays Confirm Prospective Sulphides at Delta Blues***PUR8:20amBDC8:27amBARDOCGOLDStrong drill results highlight potential to grow mine life***QAN9:07amNEU8:27amNEURENProposed issue of securities - NEU***RDN9:45amNEU8:27amNEURENPlacement to accelerate NNZ-2591 across 4 indications***RDN9:45amTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 78 - Week Ended 10 September 2021***REZ9:37amMGV8:24amMUSGRAVEMore thick intervals of near-surface gold at T14 & Big Sky***RML9:50amCDM8:22amCADENCESuccessful Listing of TMC on the NASDAQ***ROG9:20amACR8:22amACRUXAcrux's fifth generic dossier accepted by FDA for review***RVS8:22amRVS8:22amREVASUMPresentation to investors***RVS8:21amRVS8:21amREVASUMAppointment of new Chief Technology Officer***RVS8:21amRVS8:21amREVASUMAppointment of new CEO***SCI9:08amTLX8:21amTELIXPHARMTelix and Radius sign Distribution Agreement for Italy***SGQ8:53amGTG8:21amGENE TECHPresentation to H.C. Wainwright Investment Conference***SHN8:43amSRK8:21amSTRIKEPaulsens East Iron Ore Mining Operations Optimised***SO49:05amIPD8:20amIMPEDIMEDHFSA Abstracts Demonstrate Utility of SOZO for HF Patients***SRK8:21amMRD8:20amMOUNT RIDREE Targets Extended***SUH9:21amSYD8:20amSYDAIRPORTRevised Proposal and intention to grant due diligence***SUV9:09amTRN8:20amTORRENSHighly Encouraging Gold System Confirmed at Northwood Hill***SYA8:52amPUR8:20amPURSUITMINDHEM Update Phils Hill Diamond Drilling***SYD8:20amWMC8:20amWILUNAResource Drilling - Sulphide Development Feasibility Study***TIN8:47amMCT8:20amMETALICITYDrilling Starts at Mctavish Following Up Bonanza Grade***TLX8:21amM2R8:19amMIRAMARGidji JV Tenements Granted***TRN8:20amBPM8:19amBPM MINSanty Gold Maiden Aircore Drilling Program Completed***TUL8:40amCE18:19amCALIMAThorsby Drilling Update Leo 2 Spudded***TYR8:26amNMT8:18amNEOMETALSH2GreenSteel MOU for 4 Mt High-Grade Vanadium Slag***VEE9:12amINV8:18amINVESTSGRPInvestSMART Fundlater launch***VEE9:11amHDN8:15amHOMECO DNRTrading Halt***WMC8:20am


----------



## barney (14 September 2021)

*2.08pm Tuesday 14th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeMAY2:08pmMELBANAAlameda-1 Well Spuds***1VG9:43amDRX2:04pmDIATREMECompletion of Placement***ABR8:29amGDF1:57pmGARDAPRGRPDividend/Distribution - GDF***AGG10:42amJRL12:54pmJINDALEETrading Halt***AGN9:06amJRL12:47pmJINDALEEPause in Trading***AHI9:24amMHK12:44pmMETALHAWKAdditional Information Massive Nickel Sulphide Discovery***AKO8:16amT3K12:17pmTEK OCEANCompany Update and Outlook***AL311:31amAL311:31amAML3DKeppell receives DNV verification for panama chock***ASN10:29amMQR11:22amMARQUEEEXPLORATION TO COMMENCE AT THE WEST SPARGOVILLE PROJECT***BFG7:45amMHK11:13amMETALHAWKPause in trading***BGP9:24amTUL11:03amTULLARESGreen Lantern Maiden Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve***BGP9:23amMXR10:49amMAXIMUSArbitration Award***BRK8:22amAGG10:42amANGLOGOLDAngloGold signs definitive agreement to acquire Corvus***BRL9:54amLBY10:39amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy's Affiliate Marketing Network exceeding expectations***CAI8:18amASN10:29amANSON RESPlacement, Bonus Option Issue and Exercise of Options***CAI8:16amPGO9:59amPACGOLDHighly Encouraging Initial Drilling & IP Geophysics Results***CAU8:19amSIX9:58amSPRINTEXReinstatement to Official Quotation***CCZ8:19amSIX9:58amSPRINTEXAgreement to Supply Hydrogen Fuel Cell Compressors***CHK9:01amRHY9:57amRHYTHM BIOTGA Accepts Initial Regulatory Documentation***CIM9:37amOEL9:56amOTTOENERGYGulf Coast Operational Update Post Hurricane Ida***CKF8:23amBRL9:54amEBITDA guidance increase / company update***CR99:51amCR99:51amCORELLARESCorella significantly expands landholding at Tampu Project***CRO9:49amDRE9:51amDREDNOUGHTDreadnought Resources Fully Funded Following Placement***CYM9:05amCRO9:49amCIRRALTOCirralto to Acquire E-Commerce Company Greenshoots***DOC8:22amPAM9:48amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium Prospect***DOU8:54amTEM9:46amTEMPESTProspectus***DRE9:51amVUL9:46amVULCAN EEquity Raising Presentation***DRX2:04pmVUL9:46amVULCAN EVulcan launches $200m underwritten placement***DTM9:28amRMD9:43amRESMEDForm 8-K Amended and Restated Bylaws***FIN8:24am1VG9:43amVICTORYPhase 1 Drilling Completed***GBR9:23amMHK9:42amMETALHAWKMassive Nickel Sulphide Discovery at Berehaven Ni Project***GDF1:57pmPNX9:41amPNX METALSMultiple zones of high-grade gold mineralisation at Glencoe***GLN8:48amMX19:37amMICRO-XMX1 - Rover receives ARTG listing***HDN8:42amMGH9:37amMAAS GROUPMGH acquires additional Central Queensland Quarry***HPI9:00amCIM9:37amCIMICCIMICs UGL WINS $100M CONTRACT EXTENSION WITH TfNSW***HPI8:55amIMR9:34amIMRICORResponse to ASX Query***HPI8:40amNMR9:31amNATIVE MINAppendix 4E and FY21 Audited Financial Statements***ICG8:22amDTM9:28amDARTMINEncouraging Copper-Gold Drill Results from Granite Flat***IMR9:34amPFG9:27amPRIME FINNotification of buy-back - PFG***IOD9:04amAHI9:24amADVANCEDHITinjoy Launch Update***JRL12:54pmBGP9:24amBRISCOEBGP - Half Year Results to 1 August 2021 Addendum***JRL12:47pmGBR9:23amGREATBOULDGreat Boulder to Demerge Yamarna Battery Metal Assets***KPG8:37amBGP9:23amBRISCOEBGP - Half Year Results to 1 August 2021***KPG8:35amKTG9:21amKTIGK-TIG Signs MOU with Key UK Nuclear Body***KSL9:03amMAT9:16amMATSA RESFortitude Preferred Site for Proposed Gold Plant Lake Carey***KTG9:21amMAY9:10amMELBANAReinstatement to Official Quotation - MAYO***LBL8:48amOKR9:09amOKAPI RESOkapi Acquires Historical Sunnyside Uranium Mine***LBY10:39amVUL9:09amVULCAN ETrading Halt***LOT8:16amOZL9:07amOZMINERMEP: Coherent EM conductor identified at Breena Plains***MAH8:18amMEP9:07amMIN EXCoherent EM conductor identified at Breena Plains, QLD***MAH8:16amAGN9:06amARGENICAArgenica Achieves Manufacturing Milestones***MAT9:16amCYM9:05amCYPRIUMMETNifty Copper Project Drilling Update***MAU8:18amIOD9:04amIODMFurther Revenue Opportunity from the WUBS Pship Agreement***MAY2:08pmKSL9:03amKINAAcquisition of WBC PNG - Final Determination by ICCC***MAY9:10amWRM9:02amWHITEROCKNew Gold Discovery at Last Chance, Alaska***MCT8:21amUBI9:01amUNI BIOSENPeter Mac - Tn Antigen cancer biosensor trial***MEP9:07amCHK9:01amCOHIBAExploration and Development Update***MGH9:37amHPI9:00amHOTELPROPAcquisitions and equity raising presentation***MHK12:44pmONX8:59amORMINEXLTDInvestor Presentation***MHK11:13amHPI8:55amHOTELPROPAcquisitions and equity raising***MHK9:42amDOU8:54amDOUUGHDouugh Presentation to ASX Small and Mid-Cap Conference***MOH8:18amWC88:50amWILDCATTENEMENT GRANTED AT THE BOLT CUTTER PROJECT - PILBARA WA***MQR11:22amPLY8:49amPLAYSIDEPlaySide & Team17 sign Long-Term Publishing Agreement***MX19:37amGLN8:48amGALANLITHGalan and Circulor Partner to Commence ESG Traceability***MXC8:16amLBL8:48amLASERBONDInvestor Presentation***MXR10:49amPFP8:47amPROPEL FPAcquisitions - Adelaide and Auckland***NME8:21amPFP8:46amPROPEL FPBell Potter Emerging Leaders Conference 2021 Presentation***NMR9:31amHDN8:42amHOMECO DNRSuccessful Completion of $88 million Placement***NSM8:39amHPI8:40amHOTELPROPTrading Halt***OEL9:56amNSM8:39amNORTHSTAWReconnaissance aircore drilling to test priority targets***OGC8:20amKPG8:37amKELLYPRTNR2021 Financial Year Special Dividend 2***OKR9:09amKPG8:35amKELLYPRTNRSep-21 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial Year***ONX8:59amRAP8:30amRESAPPResApp receives Advanced and Overseas R&D Finding***OZL9:07amABR8:29amAMERPACBOABR Makes Two Key Appointments***PAM9:48amFIN8:24amFINRESOURCScalable, Multi-commodity Transhipment Facility Confirmed***PAN8:23amCKF8:23amCOLLINS FDCollins Foods Refinances Debt Facilities***PDI8:17amPAN8:23amPANORAMICSavannah Nickel Operations Update***PEC8:21amRXM8:23amREXMINChairman's Address for Shareholders General Meeting***PFG9:27amICG8:22amINCA MINLSLarge Drill Target at Mt Lamb Defined After Gravity Survey***PFP8:47amTLX8:22amTELIXPHARMFDA Approves Phase II Kidney Cancer Therapy Study***PFP8:46amDOC8:22amDOCTORCAREDOC expands service in the Republic of Ireland***PGO9:59amBRK8:22amBROOKSIDEJewell Well in Production***PLY8:49amPEC8:21amPERPET RESCommencement of Scoping Study for DSO - Beharra***PNX9:41amSHE8:21amSTONEHORSECorporate and Operational Update***RAP8:30amNME8:21amNEX METALSMCT: Metalicity Proposal to Nex Metals Shareholders***RFR8:19amMCT8:21amMETALICITYMetalicity Proposal to Nex Metals Shareholders***RHY9:57amRXH8:20amREWARDLEBreakeven and Grow Progress Update***RMD9:43amOGC8:20amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Corporate Presentation***RXH8:20amRFR8:19amRAFAELLARFR appoints Vert Capital as Corporate Advisor***RXM8:23amCAU8:19amCRONOSMerger with CDA Health Pty Ltd***SHE8:21amCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOOn Track to Test-Drill 130m Thick Sulphide Target at Arya***SIX9:58amMOH8:18amMOHO RESJunior Minerals Exploration Incentive***SIX9:58amMAU8:18amMAGNET RESThick high grade intersections from surface at Lady Julie***SSR8:15amWGX8:18amWESTGOLDDenver Gold Presentation 2021***T3K12:17pmMAH8:18amMACMAHON$210M MINING CONTRACT FINALISED FOR WARRAWOONA GOLD PROJECT***TEM9:46amCAI8:18amCALIDUSRESMAH:$210M MINING CONTRACT FINALISED FOR WARRAWOONA GOLD PROJ***TLX8:22amPDI8:17amPREDICTIVEEXCELLENT GOLD RECOVERIES FROM BANKAN METALLURGICAL TESTWORK***TUL11:03amMXC8:16amMGC PHARMAUK IMPORT PERMIT GRANTED FOR CANNEPIL***UBI9:01amLOT8:16amLOTUSRESMining and exploration licences renewed at Kayelekera***VUL9:46amAKO8:16amAKORA RESBekisopa Drilling Update***VUL9:46amMAH8:16amMACMAHONCAI: Successful mill installation takes Warrawoona to 60% bu***VUL9:09amCAI8:16amCALIDUSRESSuccessful mill installation takes Warrawoona to 60% built***WC88:50amSSR8:15amSSR MININGPositive Exploration Results at Seabee***WGX8:18amBFG7:45amBELL FN GPBell Potter Emerging Leaders Conference 2021 - Presentation***WRM9:02am


----------



## barney (15 September 2021)

*12.52pm Wednesday 15th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSLR12:52pmSILVERLAKEMineral Resource, Ore Reserve Statement and Outlook to FY24***AAJ8:16amCYP12:38pmCYNATA THRFurther Patents for Cynata Unique Cymerus Technology***ABB11:34amLDR11:41amLDRESOURCEDrilling Commences at Webbs Consol Silver Project***AGC8:35amZAG11:36amZULEIKABREAKAWAY DAM & CREDO WELL CONFIRM BROAD GOLD ZONES***APC9:03amTNR11:36amTORIANZAG: BREAKAWAY DAM & CREDO WELL CONFIRM BROAD GOLD ZONES***ATX9:10amABB11:34amAUSSIEBANDShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***AVE8:46amGDA11:03amGOODDRIGood Drinks acquires Queensland venue for Matso's***AWN8:48amKKC10:52amKKR CR INCBuy-back and Unlisted Credit Fund Update***BST10:30amCUL10:41amCULLEN RESSuspension from Official Quotation***BTR8:24amBST10:30amBESTLESSPresentation - Bell Potter Emerging Leaders Conference***CF18:45amM2M10:13amMTMALCOLMExploration Update***CIW9:41amR3D10:04amR3D RESRCSCommencement of Drilling Campaign***CLT9:37amMNS10:02amMAGNISCompany Update - Offtake Signed with Omega Seiki***CNJ9:51amMYL9:57amMYANMARMETChairman's Letter to Shareholders***CUL10:41amCXO9:57amCORE EXPResponse to ASX Price Query***CVV8:18amCNJ9:51amCONICO LTDPlacement and Pro-Rata Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***CXL8:24amMIO9:50amMACARTHURMIn-principle ASX advice received to list Infinity Mining***CXO9:57amGMR9:47amGOLDEN RIMA$6 Million Strategic Placement to Accelerate Kada Gold***CYM8:52amOPY9:45amOPENPAYOPY consolidates and extends Australian funding facilities***CYP12:38pmGBZ9:44amGBMRESOURCShare Placement to Raise $7.4 Million***CZN9:26amHPI9:41amHOTELPROPSuccessful completion of $50M Placement***DEM9:33amCIW9:41amCLIME INVPlacement and SPP Announcement***DEX8:23amPGF9:39amPMGLOBALMerger of PAF and PGF***DTZ9:03amPAF9:39amPMASIANMerger of PAF and PGF***EFE9:23amCLT9:37amCELLNETOptus Contract Further Update***EM28:33amKAI9:35amKAIROSPilbara Exploration Update***FEL9:32amSNC9:34amSANDONSNC Entitlement Offer Opens Today***FEX8:35amTOR9:33amTORQUE METNew Gold Discovery at Paris Project***FEX8:24amDEM9:33amDEMEM LTDNew contracts in move to service-based business model***GBZ9:44amFEL9:32amFE LIMITEDTrading Halt***GDA11:03amPOL9:32amPOLYMETALSPhase 2 Drilling Program - Updated Results***GEN9:24amQUE9:30amQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - August 2021***GMR9:47amOCC9:29amORTHOCELLPositive Data for CelGro Collagen Rope in ACL Reconstruction***HPI9:41amCZN9:26amCORAZONPlacement***HRZ9:15amGEN9:24amGENMINBaniaka Delivers Premium 65% Fe Product Results***IHR9:11amOXX9:23amOCTANEXGeochemical Sampling Underway at Sefton Project***KAI9:35amEFE9:23amE IRONTrading Halt***KKC10:52amMTC9:17amMETALSTECHChifeng Gold Makes Strategic Investment in MetalsTech***KNI8:28amRML9:16amRESOLMINPlacement and SPP to Progress Key Projects***KSN8:23amHRZ9:15amHORIZONJacques Find - Peyes Farm Mineral Resource Update***LDR11:41amSER9:12amSTRATEGICDrilling commences at East Tennant Copper-Gold Project***M2M10:13amIHR9:11amINTELLIHRTrading Halt***MIO9:50amATX9:10amAMPLIAPhase 2 Trial in First-Line Pancreatic Cancer Patients***MNS10:02amNTL9:10amNEWTALISMNRights Issue Ineligible Shareholder Notice***MTC9:17amPAB9:09amPATRYSPAT-DX3 proof of concept as potential ADC targeting antibody***MYE8:23amDTZ9:03amDOTZ NANODotz receives US$220k purchase order for Test Kits***MYL9:57amAPC9:03amAUSPOTASHUS Market Organic Products - OMRI Certification***NCZ8:29amNML9:02amFurther high grade results from Victorian Gold Projects***NML9:02amSKT8:54amSKY NET TVTrading Halt***NMT8:22amCYM8:52amCYPRIUMMETMorgans Copper Conference Presentation***NTL9:10amNUH8:51amNUHEARANuheara Receives Ethics Approval To Commence Clinical Trial***NUH8:51amAWN8:48amAWNHOLDLTDVivoPower announces multi-national distribution deal for EVs***OCC9:29amAVE8:46amAVECHOPhase I clinical trial testing CBD product-enrolment begins***OPY9:45amCF18:45amCOMPLIIFSLComplii to acquire PrimaryMarkets***OXX9:23amPRX8:43amPRODGOLMultiple Structures intersected in Hyperion Diamond Drilling***PAB9:09amSHN8:41amSUNSHGOLDDrilling On Large Scale Cu-Mo-Au-Ag Prospects, Ravenswood***PAF9:39amFEX8:35amFENIX RESProfit result and declaration of dividend***PGF9:39amAGC8:35amAGCLTDExploration Update***POL9:32amEM28:33amEAGLE MMLThick Mineralised Copper Zones at Oracle Ridge***POS8:26amNCZ8:29amNEWCENTURCentury In-Situ Study Delivers Compelling Value Proposition***PRX8:43amKNI8:28amKUNIKOExploration Progress Update***QUE9:30amPOS8:26amPOSEIDONSilver Swan Tailings - Maiden Resource Estimate***R3D10:04amFEX8:24amFENIX RESDividend/Distribution - FEX***RML9:16amCXL8:24amCALIXCarbon Direct invests Eu15M ($A24.5M) for 7% stake in LEILAC***SER9:12amBTR8:24amBRIGHTSTACork Tree Well Drill Program Launched on 237kOz Resource***SHN8:41amDEX8:23amDUKEEXPLORDEX Development Strategy and Bundarra Update***SKT8:54amMYE8:23amMASTERMYNEUnderground Incident at Crinum***SLR12:52pmKSN8:23amKINGSTON39% increase in Indicated Resource at Misima***SNC9:34amNMT8:22amNEOMETALSBattery Recycling Demo Plant - Stage 2 Commissioning***STX8:17amCVV8:18amCARAVELMINInfill Drilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***TNR11:36amSTX8:17amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber to become green hydrogen and carbon sink***TOR9:33amAAJ8:16amARUMA RESUpdate on Drilling Plans at Salmon Gums Gold Project***ZAG11:36am


----------



## barney (16 September 2021)

*11.02am Thursday 16th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeLGM11:02amLEGACY MINMaiden drill campaign intersects visible gold at Harden***29M8:55amHLA11:00amHEALTHIAHealthia Announces New Acquisition***AAU8:25amGIB10:58amGIBBRIVERCompletion of Phase 5 Drilling at Edjudina Gold Project***ADD8:17amINA10:48amINGENIAIngenia expands presence in Queensland and Victoria***ALK8:36amZ2U10:31amZOOM2UInvestor Presentation***AMX9:57amZ2U10:30amZOOM2UInvestor Update***AOU8:56amVHT10:28amVOLPARAVolpara to Invest in RevealDX Lung Cancer AI***API9:51amTAS10:21amTASMAN RESUS OptiBlend Market Expansion***API9:45amTG110:20amTECHGENTG1 Copper Investor Presentation***APZ8:49amZ2U10:17amZOOM2UResponse to ASX Price Query***ATR9:10amEDE10:16amEDEN INNOVUS OptiBlend Market Expansion***AVW9:32amLKY10:16amLOCKSLEYPause in Trading***AZS9:11amMQR10:02amMARQUEEEXPLORATION TO RE-COMMENCE AT THE REDLINGS REE PROJECT***BC88:23amAMX9:57amAEROMETREXUSA 3D Modelling Market Update***BD19:56amBD19:56amBARD1 LIFEBARD1 Appoints New CSO***BMR9:27amWES9:51amWESFARMERProposal to acquire API - update***BSX9:24amAPI9:51amAUST PHARMWES: Proposal to acquire API - update***CAF9:18amVUL9:49amVULCAN EVulcan successfully completes $200m placement***CDY9:23amWHC9:48amWHITEHAVENFederal EPBC Determination - Vickery Extension Project***CDY9:11amJDR9:47amJADAR RESJadar Acquires East Pilbara Lithium, Tin & Tantalum Assets***CE19:16amVEN9:46amVINENERGYMEL: Odin Resources significantly upgraded***CEN7:30amMEL9:46amMETGASCOOdin Resources significantly upgraded***CKA8:33amWES9:45amWESFARMERAPI: Revised Non-Binding Indicative Proposal from Wesfarmers***CNB9:45amAPI9:45amAUST PHARMRevised Non-Binding Indicative Proposal from Wesfarmers***COB9:26amCNB9:45amCARNABYRESMineralisation Extended Greater Duchess Copper-Gold Project***CRL9:21amJRL9:42amJINDALEEPositive Preliminary Scoping Study***CSS9:24amJPR9:42amJUPITERENGSigning of Framework Agreement Oil trading, Gas Utilisation***CTM9:25amZ2U9:39amZOOM2UPause in Trading***CUL9:38amCUL9:38amCULLEN RESReinstatement to Official Quotation***CUL9:37amMXC9:38amMGC PHARMAARTEMIC EU SALE APPROVAL AND CLINICAL TRIAL UPDATE***DCC8:22amCUL9:37amCULLEN RESNickel Sulphides in ultramafics - Wongan Hills Project***DHG8:49amMEG9:37amMEGADOEncouraging Trenching Results at Babicho Project Continue***EDE10:16amFAU9:35amFIRST AUDrilling to recommence at Snowstorm gold project***EMD9:13amWWI9:33amWEST WITSWWI Investor Presentation & ShareCafe Webinar Invitation***EMV8:48amVEN9:33amVINENERGYMaterial Gas Resource Booked for Odin Field***FAU9:35amMEL9:33amMETGASCOVEN: Material Gas Resource Booked for Odin Field***FMG9:27amAVW9:32amAVIRARESOUTrading Halt***GIB10:58amWOR9:31amWORLEYJacobs selling Worley shares***HAS8:40amMAT9:30amMATSA RESFortitude North Shaping as a Significant Mineralised System***HLA11:00amBMR9:27amBALLYMORERuddygore IP Survey Commences***HNG9:23amFMG9:27amFORTESCUECo-management Framework with Eastern Guruma People***INA10:48amCOB9:26amCOBALT BLUBHCP Resource Update***INR8:26amCTM9:25amCENTAURUSDrilling Results Reinforce Jaguar Resource Growth Potential***INR8:18amSHN9:25amSUNSHGOLDTrading Halt***INR8:18amCSS9:24amCLEAN SEASTrading Update***IXR9:18amBSX9:24amBLACKSTONEKing Snake Continues to Deliver Massive Nickel Sulfide***JAT8:43amSTM9:23amSUN METALSBramaderos Drilling Results and Plans for 2021***JDR9:47amHNG9:23amHGL LTDBLC Cosmetics to merge with Cellmid***JPR9:42amCDY9:23amCELLMIDHNG: BLC Cosmetics to merge with Cellmid***JRL9:42amCRL9:21amCOMETTrading Halt***KAR9:00amTAM9:20amTANAMICompletion of Central Tanami Project JV***KLL8:26amNST9:20amNTH STARTAM: Completion of Central Tanami Project JV***LGM11:02amPH29:19amPUREHYDROVenus-1 Pilot Well Test Confirms Encouraging Gas Flows***LKY10:16amCAF9:18amC ALLIANCESpecial Dividend Announced***LM89:09amIXR9:18amIONICRAREPhase 4 Drilling at Makuutu Produces Excellent Results***MAT9:30amMHK9:16amMETALHAWKInvestor Presentation September 2021***MEG9:37amCE19:16amCALIMACalima Initiates Process to Maximize Montney Assets***MEL9:46amTMT9:15amTECHMETALSDRILLING CONFIRMS THICKENING OF MASSIVE MAGNETITE ZONES***MEL9:33amEMD9:13amEMYRIALEmyria Expands Psychiatry Advisory for Psychedelics and MDMA***MEZ7:30amAZS9:11amAZURE MINSAzure Minerals - Investor Presentation***MHK9:16amWRM9:11amWHITEROCKDrill Assay Results for Hunter West, Red Mountain, Alaska***MLD8:26amCDY9:11amCELLMIDCellmid to Acquire BLC Cosmetics Pty Ltd***MLT8:28amATR9:10amASTRONThird Supplementary Prospectus***MQR10:02amLM89:09amLUNNONMETEuroz Hartleys Institutional Investor Nickel Conference***MXC9:38amPDI9:09amPREDICTIVEHIGH-GRADE GOLD ZONE CONFIRMED UP TO 400M VERTICAL DEPTH***MYR9:07amMYR9:07amMYERFY21 Results - Release and Presentation***MYR9:07amMYR9:07amMYERAppendix 4E - Annual Financial Report (FY21)***NMT8:21amKAR9:00amKAROONSettlement of Dispute in respect of Block Z-38 Offshore Peru***NST9:20amAOU8:56amAUROCH MINAPPROVALS RECEIVED FOR DRILLING AT RAGLESS RANGE ZINC TARGET***PBH8:25am29M8:55am29METALSCervantes Drilling Delivers High-Grade Results***PDI9:09amTMZ8:53amTHOMSONRESStephen Nano Appointment***PEC8:11amTOE8:50amTORO ENERGLake Maitland Uranium Deposit Study***PH29:19amAPZ8:49amASPENSettlement of Perth Apartment Portfolio***PUR8:16amDHG8:49amDOMAINAcquisition of Insight Data Solutions***SHN9:25amEMV8:48amEMVISIONASA & EMVision Sign $8m Project Agreement***STK8:26amJAT8:43amJATCORPJAT Product Approval - South Korea***STM9:23amHAS8:40amHASTTECHState Government Commendation for Yangibana RE Project***TAM9:20amALK8:36amALKANENear Mine Expl at Tomingley Delivers Significant Intercepts***TAS10:21amCKA8:33amCOKALTBAR Drilling Update***TG110:20amMLT8:28amMILTONMilton Announces Special Dividend of 37 Cents***TI18:16amSTK8:26amSTRICKLANDMillrose Gold Project Review***TLS8:20amINR8:26amIONEERConference Call Sibanye-Stillwater Strategic Partnership***TLS8:20amKLL8:26amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Project - Commissioning Update***TMT9:15amMLD8:26amMACALTDContract extension***TMZ8:53amPBH8:25amPOINTSBETPBH Partners with Austin FC to Pursue Texas Market Access***TOE8:50amAAU8:25amANTILLESSGS ENGAGED FOR METALLURGICAL TEST WORK***TSC8:15amBC88:23amBLACK CATInfill and Grade Control Results Impress***TSO8:23amTSO8:23amTESORO RESTesoro continues to expand Ternera with wide gold intervals***VEN9:46amDCC8:22amDIGITALXAcquisition of Sell My Shares to Accelerate Drawbridge***VEN9:33amNMT8:21amNEOMETALSLithium Battery Recycling briefing***VHT10:28amTLS8:20amTELSTRATelstra Investor Day 2021***VUL9:49amTLS8:20amTELSTRATelstra's T25 Strategy***WES9:51amINR8:18amIONEERInvestor Presentation - Sibanye-Stillwater Investment***WES9:45amINR8:18amIONEERSibanye-Stillwater to invest US$490M in Rhyolite Ridge***WHC9:48amADD8:17amADAVALEAdavale Exploration Tightens the Net 3 Drill Holes Complete***WOR9:31amTI18:16amTOMBADORTombador Iron Quality & Sales Update***WRM9:11amPUR8:16amPURSUITMINCombatant Soil Sampling Commenced***WWI9:33amTSC8:15amTWENTY7 COLithium and Tin Targets Identified at Trident Project, NSW***Z2U10:31amPEC8:11amPERPET RESInvestor Presentation***Z2U10:30amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for August 2021***Z2U10:17amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENAugust 2021 Operating Report***Z2U9:39am


----------



## barney (17 September 2021)

*11.13am Friday 17th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeVEU11:13amVWORLDXUSFinal Distribution Announcement***A8G9:12amCXM10:58amCENTREXTrading Halt***AGE10:50amJHC10:55amJAPARACourt approves convening of Scheme Meeting***AIZ7:30amKLA10:51amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Declares Quarterly Dividend***AMA8:17amBAS10:50amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - August 2021***AVW9:45amTNR10:50amTORIANTorian to Complete BullionFX Equity Swap Agreement***BAS10:50amAGE10:50amProjects and Team Update***CF19:44amCXM9:59amCENTREXPause in Trading***CF18:13amSPQ9:52amSUPERIORDrilling commences at large-scale Bottletree Copper Prospect***CIM9:34amRAN9:50amRANGE INTLEntitlement Offer - Announcement of Results***CXM10:58amAVW9:45amAVIRARESOUAVW PLACEMENT RAISES $1,375,000***CXM9:59amICL9:45amICENIGOLDThird Significant Intersection @ TOTK***DCG9:01amVMS9:45amVENTUREMINRiley Mine - Update Following Completion of First Shipment***EFE9:35amCF19:44amCOMPLIIFSLProposed Acquisition of PrimaryMarkets Presentation - Replac***EPN8:35amNRX9:43amNORONEXLTDTrading Halt***ERM9:29amICI9:38amICANDYNotification of buy-back - ICI***EXR8:41amEFE9:35amE IRONStrategic Placement and Equity Raising***GGG8:59amCIM9:34amCIMICCIMICs CPB WINS WESTERN SYDNEY AIRPORT AIRSIDE WORKS***GML8:24amTER9:33amTERRACOMTrading Halt***GTR8:31amERM9:29amEMMERSONHigh Impact copper-gold drilling from new 3D model at Kiola***HCH9:11amNEU9:28amNEURENShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***HVY8:14amMNB9:28amMINBOS RESMinbos welcomes Moody's credit upgrade for Angola***HZR8:16amRML9:23amRESOLMINShare Purchase Plan and Application Form***ICI9:38amWWI9:22amWEST WITSWWI Takes Step to Reinstate Mineral Resources at WBP***ICL9:45amIHR9:19amINTELLIHRIntelliHR Completes A$11.5 Million Placement***IHR9:19amSW19:15amSWIFTMEDIAAppointment of new CEO and Managing Director***IRE8:38amPPY9:13amPAPYRUSBanana Fibre Moulded Packaging Trial Successfully Completed***JHC10:55amA8G9:12amAUGOLDLTDGold and Lithium projects update***KLA10:51amHCH9:11amHOT CHILICosta Fuego Lifts Growth Horizon***LIT8:13amONE9:07amONEVIEWLegal Mediation Update***M8S8:21amMRQ9:03amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Corridor Sands Project to Move to Evaluation Phase***M8S8:21amSPY9:02amSPDR 500Distribution Rate Announcement***MCR8:33amDCG9:01amDECMIL GRPDecmil Wins $88.7M Contract for Barwon Heads Project***MHC8:15amGGG8:59amGREENLANDCompany Prepares White Paper Following Public Consultation***MIO8:19amVAN8:50amVANGOMINTrading Halt***MNB9:28amSYR8:45amSYRAH RESBalama shipping update***MRQ9:03amEXR8:41amELIXIR NRGOperations Update***NEU9:28amSKT8:40amSKY NET TVCompletion of share consolidation***NRX9:43amIRE8:38amIRESSConclusion of discussions with EQT***ONE9:07amEPN8:35amEPSILONTrading Halt***PPY9:13amMCR8:33amMINCORNew massive sulphide hit extends high grade nickel zone***RAN9:50amGTR8:31amGTI RESRights Issue Prospectus***RML9:23amGML8:24amGATEWAYReverse Circulation Drilling Resumes at Gidgee***SKT8:40amM8S8:21amM8SUSTAINPresentation - Access Waste (iHUB)***SPQ9:52amM8S8:21amM8SUSTAINASX Release - Access Waste***SPY9:02amTHR8:20amTHORMININGInvestor Presentation***SW19:15amMIO8:19amMACARTHURMMacarthur Minerals announces exercise of warrants***SYR8:45amAMA8:17amAMA GROUPRetail Offer Booklet***TER9:33amHZR8:16amHAZERGROUPShare Purchase Plan Documentation***THR8:20amMHC8:15amMANHATTANDrilling Update***TNR10:50amHVY8:14amHEAVY MINHeavy Minerals Limited Confirms Drilling Program***VAN8:50amLIT8:13amLITHIUMAUSPopularity of cobalt-free batteries continues to grow***VEU11:13amCF18:13amCOMPLIIFSLProposed Acquisition of PrimaryMarkets Presentation***VMS9:45amAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Air NZ updates on impact of Domestic lockdown and Tasman***WWI9:22am


----------



## barney (20 September 2021)

*11.05am Monday 20th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCPH11:05amCRESOHalucenex Secures Research Agreement with Acadia University***1AD8:40amARF10:48amSeptember quarter distribution***3DP8:18amARF10:41amDividend/Distribution - ARF***92E8:19amCPO10:38amCULPEOTrading Halt***AM79:27amEGY10:34amENERGYTECHEGY Presentation***ANG9:17amEGY10:33amENERGYTECHEGY Prospectus***ANP9:37amNEW10:33amNEW ENERGYNew Energy Solar Limited Off-market Buy-back Booklet***AOF9:04amEGY10:33amENERGYTECHEGY Capital Raising***AR98:42amCRL10:17amCOMETSuspension from Official Quotation***AR98:22amWNR10:16amWINGARA AGWNR Successful Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer***ARE9:05amNVA10:16amNOVA MINExtensive Polymetallic Vein System Discovered at Estelle***ARF10:48amCPO10:16amCULPEOPause in Trading***ARF10:41amRDC10:15amREDCAPEDraft Product Disclosure Statement***ARL9:13amKPO10:11amKALINAMonthly Update on KALiNA Energy Centre - Saddle Hills***ARL8:15amILA10:10amISLAND PHAIsland updates API agreement***AST8:51amUBI10:05amUNI BIOSENUBI extends clinical development trials for Tn Antigen***BAT8:19amTNR10:05amTORIANHydra Gold Mineralised Target Zone Confirmed***BCK8:14amNVA9:57amNOVA MINPause in Trading***BLU9:17amRDC9:56amREDCAPEBuy-Back and Rights Issue Presentation***BMM8:19amBNO9:52amBIONOMICSBNO prepares BNC210 for start of Phase 2 Acute SAD trial***BNO9:52amCXM9:51amCENTREXArdmore Phosphate Project - Rejection of Extension Fee***BPM8:19amRDC9:50amREDCAPEBuy-Back and Rights Issue Booklet***BYE9:26amCPH9:50amCRESOPause in Trading***CAU8:30amKFE9:47amKOGIRONTrading Halt***CE19:10amFOD9:40amFOOD REVOriginal Black Label & Juice Lab brand expansions***CLW9:07amWSR9:39amWESTAR RESOpaline Well - Exploration Update***CLW9:06amNML9:37amCompelling IP chargeability target defined at Morning Bill***CPH11:05amANP9:37amANTISENSEANP to present new proteomics data at WMS Congress 2021***CPH9:50amHLA9:35amHEALTHIAInvestor Presentation - Acquisition and Equity Raising***CPO10:38amGLL9:34amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Pilot Operations Update***CPO10:16amHLA9:33amHEALTHIAAcquisition of Back In Motion and Capital Raising***CPO8:24amSHN9:33amSUNSHGOLDShare Placement Raises $5 Million***CPT8:42amGWR9:32amGWR GROUPTrading Halt***CPT8:22amTAS9:32amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - GDOT I-675 Project and Sales Update***CRL10:17amROG9:32amRED SKYSlickline Operations Successful at Killanoola SE-1***CTP8:37amEDE9:30amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - GDOT I-675 Project and Sales Update***CTP7:43amAM79:27amARCADIALTDTrading Halt***CXM9:51amBYE9:26amBYRON ENERSM69 E2 Well Cased and Cemented***DKM9:21amHGO9:25amHILLGROVETrading Halt***DRX8:37amVML9:22amVITALMETALRare Earth Grades Mined at Nechalacho Exceed Expectations***DUB8:44amSRI9:21amSIPA RESTrading Halt***E258:19amDKM9:21amDUKETONMore High-Grade Results from Rosie***EDE9:30amNIC9:17amNICKLMINESIndonesian Nickel Export Tax Rumours***EGY10:34amBLU9:17amBLUEENERGYTrading Halt***EGY10:33amANG9:17amAUSTIN ENGBroadened Product Range Supports $30m in Contract Win***EGY10:33amKAR9:13amKAROONFY21 Full Year Results Announcement & Investor Presentation***EL88:19amARL9:13amARDEARESKalgoorlie Gold Mining Limited Prospectus***EPN8:48amNWE9:13amNORWESTTrading Halt***ESK8:21amMTC9:10amMETALSTECHSignificant Historic High-Grade Regional Exploration Targets***FFF8:30amCE19:10amCALIMAAugust 2021 Production and Operational Update***FOD9:40amLEP9:07amALE GROUPCLW: Acquisition of 50% of ALE Property Group***GLA8:44amCLW9:07amCHTR H LWRAcquisition of 50% of ALE Property Group***GLL9:34amLEP9:06amALE GROUPRecommended Proposal to acquire ALE Property Group***GWR9:32amCLW9:06amCHTR H LWRLEP: Recommended Proposal to acquire ALE Property Group***HGO9:25amMIO9:06amMACARTHURMFS Update - Renewable energy penetration at Lake Giles***HLA9:35amARE9:05amARGONAUTUranium Exploration Assets - Cummins, South Australia***HLA9:33amAOF9:04amAU OFFICEUpdate on proposed merger***HLA8:37amICG9:04amINCA MINLS7.04% Copper and 2,250g/t Silver from MaCauley Creek, Qld***HT18:31amRMX8:58amREDMOUNTMt Mansbridge Update***ICG9:04amAST8:51amAUSNETAusNet - indicative, non-binding and conditional proposal***ILA10:10amEPN8:48amEPSILONFirst Order Under Partnership with The Valens Company***INF8:44amGLA8:44amGLADIATORDrill Program Complete at Bendoc Gold Project***K2F8:21amINF8:44amINF LITHIFirst Battery Grade Lithium Hydroxide Delivered***KAR9:13amDUB8:44amDUBBERDubber Acquires World Class AI Technology Company Notiv***KFE9:47amLKE8:44amLAKE RESTrading Halt***KIN8:21amTCL8:43amTRANSURBANInvestor Presentation***KPO10:11amTCL8:43amTRANSURBANWestConnex Acquisition, Equity Raise & Distribution Guidance***LEG8:13amCPT8:42amCIPHERPTSale of cp.Protect and cp.Discover Technology Assets***LEP9:07amAR98:42amARCHTISCPT: Sale of cp.Protect and cp.Discover Technology Assets***LEP9:06am1AD8:40amADALTA$4.0M Non-Dilutive Financing with Victorian Government***LEP8:31amHLA8:37amHEALTHIATrading Halt***LKE8:44amDRX8:37amDIATREMEGalalar Silica Resource Expands by 22% to 75.5 Mt***MCE8:18amCTP8:37amCENT PETRLSale Transaction Unconditional***MIO9:06amRDG8:34amRESDEV29 Year Mine Life for Lucky Bay Garnet Project***MTC9:10amHT18:31amHT&E LTDSoprano shareholders terminate negotiations for sale to Link***NEW10:33amLEP8:31amALE GROUPDistribution for the Quarter Ended 30 September 2021***NIC9:17amCAU8:30amCRONOSResponse to ASX Price Query***NML9:37amFFF8:30amFORBIDDENSecurity Purchase Plan Booklet***NTL8:18amTCL8:26amTRANSURBANTrading Halt***NVA10:16amCPO8:24amCULPEOCulpeo commences drilling at Las Petacas***NVA9:57amRCR8:23amRINCONRESSouth Telfer Interim Drill Results***NWE9:13amTYR8:22amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 79 - Week Ended 17 September 2021***NZO7:43amCPT8:22amCIPHERPTAR9: archTIS Acquires Cipherpoint Technology Assets & Custom***OBM8:21amAR98:22amARCHTISarchTIS Acquires Cipherpoint Technology Assets & Customers***OEX8:14amTIN8:21amTNT MINESOBM: Agreement to Sell Mt Ida Gold Now Unconditional***PUR8:19amTHR8:21amTHORMININGKapunda Drilling***RCR8:23amOBM8:21amORABANDAAgreement to Sell Mt Ida Gold Now Unconditional***RDC10:15amK2F8:21amK2FLYTDK2F Signs 5-Year Contract with Sibanye-Stillwater***RDC9:56amKIN8:21amKIN MININGDrilling Confirms Primary Gold Mineralisation at Mt Flora***RDC9:50amSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEHaber to deliver further benefits as Pre-FEED completes***RDG8:34amESK8:21amETHERSTACKEtherstack Awarded First AT&T contract***RMX8:58amEL88:19amELEVATEURAHigh-Grade Exploration Target at Oobagooma***ROG9:32amBMM8:19amBALKAN MINSurface Sampling Commences at Dobrinja & Pranjani Projects***SHN9:33amBPM8:19amBPM MINWalk-Up RC Drill Targets Identified at the Claw Gold Project***SRI9:21amTIN8:19amTNT MINESSuccessful Completion of Due Diligence - Mt Ida Acquisition***STX8:21am92E8:19am92ENERGYUranium Discovery at Gemini Project***TAS9:32amPUR8:19amPURSUITMINPhils Hill Drilling Recommenced***TCL8:43amE258:19amELEMENT25Element 25 Granted Patent for High Purity Manganese Process***TCL8:43amBAT8:19amBATTMINAircore Drilling underway at Nine Mile, Stavely-Stawell***TCL8:26amMCE8:18amMATRIX CENew Contract Award***THR8:21am3DP8:18amPOINTERRAPointerra awarded multiple projects totalling A$2.1 million***TIN8:21amNTL8:18amNEWTALISMNRights Issue Offer Document***TIN8:19amZLD8:17amZELIRATHERZelira enters Germany via Exclusive Distribution Agreement***TNR10:05amARL8:15amARDEARESShort Form Prospectus - KalGold***TYR8:22amBCK8:14amBROCKMANAnnual Results Announcement for the Year Ended 30 June 2021***UBI10:05amOEX8:14amOILEX LTDCambay India Update and UK Exploration Licence P2446***VML9:22amLEG8:13amLEGENDDiamond Drilling Confirms Octagonal and Magnus Prospectivity***WNR10:16amNZO7:43amNZ OIL&GASAll Conditions Precedent Satisfied For Amadeus Basin***WSR9:39amCTP7:43amCENT PETRLNZO: All Conditions Precedent Satisfied For Amadeus Basin***ZLD8:17am


----------



## barney (21 September 2021)

*10.57am Tuesday 21st September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAST10:57amAUSNETTrading Halt***1AD8:47amKPT10:35amKANGISLANDTransport assistance package***AHQ8:23amPCI10:26amPERPCREDITCustodian transition and pause on daily NTA release***ALX8:52amMTC10:16amMETALSTECHRelease of Announcement dated 20 September 2021 - correction***ALX8:48amARN10:09amALDOROSite Visit to the Niobe Pegmatites Undertaken***APA9:11amNHF10:08amNIBHOLDINGAXX: Honeysuckle Health, nib group authorised with condition***ARA9:07amMLT10:02amMILTONScheme of Arrangement Legally Effective***ARN10:09amKPT9:58amKANGISLANDPause in Trading***ASN8:26amRLC9:58amREEDYLCRLC progresses lithium brine projects in Nevada***AST10:57amTNY9:55amTINYBEANSTinybeans on Track for Record First Quarter 2022***AST9:50amHWH9:55amHOUSTONWHLECHOiQ Strategic Partnership***AST9:11amSRK9:53amSTRIKEPeru Iron Ore Update and Hedging Position***AVL9:00amNRX9:50amNORONEXLTDAcquisition of Namibian Kalahari Copper Belt Project***AVZ9:33amAST9:50amAUSNETPause in Trading***BAS9:39amIXR9:46amIONICRAREScandium Markets and Makuutu Rare Earth Project Presentation***BBC8:21amBCC9:45amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Additional Order for 5000 Iridium GO! Devices***BCC9:45amCRL9:43amCOMETReinstatement to Official Quotation***BLG9:40amCRL9:43amCOMETExceptional performance from Graphite Battery Anode Testing***CDT8:15amBLG9:40amBLUGLASSKey Executive Appointment***CI18:15amMEU9:40amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - Rig arrived, Diamond Drilling Commenced***CLV9:16amCOE9:39amCOOPERBAS: Cooper Basin Asset Acquisition Update***CLV9:16amBAS9:39amBASS OILCooper Basin Asset Acquisition Update***CLV9:15amIPT9:39amIMPACT MINOutstanding Soil Geochemistry Results at Arkun Project***COE9:39amNEU9:35amNEURENIND application submitted for NNZ-2591 in Phelan-McDermid***CPN8:17amSLZ9:33amSULTANRazorback Ridge Drilling to Commence in Lachlan Fold Belt***CPT9:28amAVZ9:33amAVZ MINSResponse to ASX Query Letter***CRL9:43amRUL9:30amRPMGLOBALRPM acquires ESG company Blueprint Environmental Strategies***CRL9:43amCPT9:28amCIPHERPTAudit of Brace168 Revenues for 1 July 2020 - 30 June 2021***CTP9:14amSIG9:27amSIGMAHEALTHalf Year Results Presentation***DEG8:21amTRY9:25amTROY RESManaging Director - Ken Nilsson***EMR9:00amSIG9:24amSIGMAHEALTASX Release Half Year Results***ERL8:16amFAR9:23amFARInvestor Presentation***FAR9:23amTTL9:23amTRANSCENDProspectus***HFR9:16amSIG9:22amSIGMAHEALTHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***HWH9:55amMLS9:21amMETALS AUSTrading Halt***ICR8:18amIXR9:19amIONICRAREScandium Potential and Makuutu's Resource***IPT9:39amHFR9:16amHIGHFIELDPurchase Contract Signed for Process Plant Equipment***IXR9:46amCLV9:16amCLOVERClover 2021 Investor Presentation***IXR9:19amCLV9:16amCLOVERPreliminary Final Report - Clover Results***KMD7:33amCLV9:15amCLOVERClover 2021 Appendix 4E***KMD7:33amCTP9:14amCENT PETRLFY2021 Annual Results and Business Update Presentation***KPT10:35amTMT9:13amTECHMETALSTrading Halt***KPT9:58amPTL9:12amPENTALShare Purchase Plan oversubscribed***LEX8:20amAST9:11amAUSNETAPA: Confirmation of Proposal to AusNet Services***MAY9:02amAPA9:11amAPA GROUPConfirmation of Proposal to AusNet Services***MEU9:40amTER9:09amTERRACOMTerraCom Refinance Pathway Secured***MLS9:21amVN89:08amVONEXLTDUpdate on Integration of Acquisitions***MLT10:02amARA9:07amARIADNEMarket Update***MPP7:31amMAY9:02amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***MTC10:16amAVL9:00amAUSTVANADAVL Prepares for Vanadium Project Growth Opportunity***MZZ8:22amEMR9:00amEMERALDOkvau Gold Mine Ramps Up to Full Production***NEU9:35amALX8:52amATLSRTERIADistribution for half year ended 30 June 2021***NHC8:43amALX8:48amATLSRTERIADividend/Distribution - ALX***NHC8:42am1AD8:47amADALTACorporate overview and IRD Invest 2021 presentation***NHC8:33amNHC8:43amNEW HOPEPresentation on Full Year 2021 Results***NHC8:30amNHC8:42amNEW HOPENew Hope FY2021 Financial Results***NHC8:27amTRL8:42amTANGARESExtensive gold anomalies defined at the Mankono Project***NHF10:08amVAN8:40amVANGOMINWide High-Grade Gold Intercept at Skyhawk***NRX9:50amTTT8:34amTITOMICInvestor Roadshow Presentation***PCI10:26amNHC8:33amNEW HOPEAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report 2021***PTL9:12amNHC8:30amNEW HOPENew Hope Group 2021 Coal Resources and Reserves***RED8:21amNHC8:27amNEW HOPEBridgeport Energy 2021 Reserves and Resources Statement***RLC9:58amASN8:26amANSON RESYellow Cat Assays Confirms High Grade Uranium & Vanadium***RUL9:30amWFL8:23amWELLFULLYLBORK Phase 1 Completion and Revenues Received***SCL8:20amAHQ8:23amALLEGIANCEProduction and Sales Guidance From Coal Mining Operations***SI68:19amMZZ8:22amMATADOR19 meters at 4.2 g/t Au in New Target at WGHG***SIG9:27amDEG8:21amDEGREYHigh gold recoveries also achieved at Falcon and Crow***SIG9:24amBBC8:21amBNKBANKINGBNK Commences Strategic Review***SIG9:22amRED8:21amRED 5 LTDDivestment of Siana Gold Project completed***SLZ9:33amSCL8:20amSCHROLE GPRelease of Schrole Events 1.0***SRK9:53amLEX8:20amLEFROYEXPResults from 40N Section Further Enhance Burns Cu-Au System***TER9:09amSI68:19amSIXSIG METSurveys at sulphide drill targets well underway in Botswana***TMT9:13amICR8:18amINTELICARESt John of God Health Care Contract***TNY9:55amCPN8:17amCASPINYarawindah Exploration Update - 3,000m RC Drilling Completed***TRL8:42amERL8:16amEMPIRE RESRepayment of Loan Facility***TRY9:25amCDT8:15amCASTLE MINEncouraging Graphite Test Work Results***TTL9:23amCI18:15amCREDITLMarket Update***TTT8:34amKMD7:33amKATHMANDUFY21 Final Results Presentation***VAN8:40amKMD7:33amKATHMANDUPreliminary Final Report***VN89:08amMPP7:31amMETROPERFCOVID19 impacts first half and delays return to dividends***WFL8:23am


----------



## barney (22 September 2021)

*4.37pm Wednesday 22nd September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCIP4:37pmCEN I REITCenturia Industrial REIT Assigned Moody's Baa2 Credit Rating***ADN10:32amKAU3:46pmKAISERREEFA1 Gold Mine Update Following Seismic Event***AEE1:25pmWMG1:55pmWESTERNLTDResponse to ASX Price Query***AFR9:01amCLV1:50pmCLOVERMarket Announcement Clarification***AGE9:32amAEE1:25pmAURA ENAura Energy to Recommence Trading on the ASX***AL88:44amBLY12:32pmBOARTChapter 15 proceedings & Share Consolidation completed***AM710:13amCQE12:23pmCHSOCINFRADividend/Distribution - CQE***AMS8:39amVEE11:58amVEEM LTDVEEM Share Purchase Plan Now Open***AOP8:21amERL11:53amEMPIRE RESExcellent Results from Yuinmery Drilling***ARN9:18amAWJ11:22amAURICMINWIN: Munda Drill Results***AWJ11:22amGRV11:18amGREENVALECommercialisation Pathway for Alpha Torbanite Project***AXE9:04amWRM11:15amWHITEROCKEarthquake near Woods Point***BDA9:14amWIN11:09amWIDGIEMunda Drill Results***BEM8:59amGCI11:06amGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCI***BLU9:05amPH210:46amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen/Botala Energy Hydrogen Strategy***BLY12:32pmADN10:32amANDROMEDAAndromeda Progresses HPA Strategy***BUX8:28amKFE10:30amKOGIRONSuspension from Official Quotation***CIP4:37pmJXT10:16amJAXSTALTDTrading Halt***CLV1:50pmSOR10:14amSTRAT ELEAGM Presentation 2021***CQE12:23pmAM710:13amARCADIALTDSuspension from Official Quotation***CR19:07amJXT10:03amJAXSTALTDPause in Trading***CVN9:03amSKY10:02amSKYMETALSMajor Tin-Copper System Confirmed at 3KEL-Doradilla***D2O9:57amHIQ10:01amHITIQLTDHITIQ Tech Deployed in Professional Scottish Rugby Programs***D2O9:39amHGO10:00amHILLGROVECapital Raising Presentation***DEX8:26amHGO10:00amHILLGROVE$12m Raising for Drilling and Development Kanmantoo Copper***DTM9:49amD2O9:57amDUXTONDividend/Distribution - D2O***DVL8:55amGRV9:51amGREENVALEGeorgina Basin IOCG Project Update***EDC9:00amGL19:51amGLOBALLITH10,000m RC Drilling Campaign Commenced***EDC8:59amICL9:50amICENIGOLD1km Long Anomalous Strike at Deep Well***EMD9:27amDTM9:49amDARTMINMt Elmo Goldfield Vein Gold Mineralisation***ENT9:07amHPI9:47amHOTELPROPSecurity Purchase Plan information***EPD8:20amKTG9:45amKTIGInvestor Presentation***ERL11:53amD2O9:39amDUXTONDividend Details***GAS9:25amRBD9:34amRESTBRANNZRBD Interim Report - Half Year ended 30 June 2021***GCI11:06amGWR9:33amGWR GROUPC4 Iron Ore Mine September Update***GL19:51amSRZ9:32amSTELLARAGE: Alligator completes acqn of EL6350 - Samphire Project***GMD9:07amAGE9:32amAlligator completes acquisition of EL6350 - Samphire Project***GRV11:18amZ1P9:31amZIPCOLTDZip makes strategic move into India***GRV9:51amNWE9:29amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Gas Discovery Exceeds Pre-Drill Expectations***GWR9:33amEMD9:27amEMYRIALNovel MDMA Analogue Screening Program Advanced***HGO10:00amIMU9:26amIMUGENEImugene HER-Vaxx Immunotherapy Patent Granted in Japan***HGO10:00amGAS9:25amSTATE GASTrading Halt***HIQ10:01amHLA9:24amHEALTHIASuccessful Completion of Placement and Institutional Offer***HLA9:24amYOJ9:20amYOJEEHub Rollouts Continue Across APAC***HPI9:47amPNN9:18amPEPINNINIStrong interim results from lithium brine blending study***ICL9:50amARN9:18amALDOROThicker Magmatic Sulphides Intersected at the VC1 Target***IMU9:26amTPS9:16amTHREAT PROTrading Halt***JXT10:16amBDA9:14amBOD AUSTBOD to conduct Schedule 3 clinical trial of new CBD product***JXT10:03amRCP9:13amREDBANKDrilling Set to Commence at Large-Scale VTEM Copper Target***KAU3:46pmLDX9:12amLUMOSU.S FDA Deprioritises EUA Application for CoviDx***KFE10:30amKGL9:08amKGLReward Mineral Resource Drilling and Assaying Completed***KGL9:08amENT9:07amENT METALSCR1: Diamond Drilling - Fraser Range Nickel Sulphide Target***KSL8:03amCR19:07amCONSTELLDiamond Drilling to Test Fraser Range Nickel Sulphide Target***KTG9:45amGMD9:07amGEN MINSRaleigh Finlayson to Cornerstone Strategic Funding Package***LDX9:12amBLU9:05amBLUEENERGYBlue Raises $10 million in strongly supported Placement***LKE8:32amAXE9:04amARCHER MATUS patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip***MEI9:03amMEI9:03amMETEORICThick Gold Mineralised Zones at Butchers Creek***NWC8:23amCVN9:03amCARNARVONBuffalo Project Update***NWE9:29amAFR9:01amAFRICAN ENIn-specie Distribution of Coal Assets***ODM8:57amEDC9:00amEILDON CAPDistribution and DRP Announcement***PH210:46amEDC8:59amEILDON CAPDividend/Distribution - EDC***PLY8:41amBEM8:59amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth extends High Grade drill intervals at Razafy NW***PNN9:18amODM8:57amODINKoonenberry Exploration Update***PPY8:25amRDV8:57amRUS DIVDividend/Distribution - RDV***RBD9:34amTIE8:56amTIETTOTietto Hits 16m @17.60g/t Au Incl. 2m @ 126.57g/t at AG Core***RCP9:13amDVL8:55amDORSAVINotification of Intention to Retire as Chairman***RDV8:57amSCI8:49amSILVERCITYDrilling commences at the Shadow Intrusive Prospect***RHY8:45amSUV8:46amSUVOSTRATTrawalla Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate***SCI8:49amRHY8:45amRHYTHM BIORhythm Completes Recruitment for Clinical Trial (Study 7)***SFR8:23amAL88:44amALDERANAlderan receives drill approval for Detroit Cu-Au targets***SKY10:02amPLY8:41amPLAYSIDEPlaySide & Facebook Expand Work-for-Hire Agreement***SOR10:14amVRT8:39amVIRTUSHLS: Sale of Adora Fertility - update***SRZ9:32amAMS8:39amATOMOSAMS CEO Announcement***SUV8:46amLKE8:32amLAKE RESLake and Lilac Technology and Funding Partnership signed***TIE8:56amBUX8:28amBUXTONRESNarryer Project Exploration Commences***TPS9:16amDEX8:26amDUKEEXPLORFirst Drill Hole at Prairie Creek intersects Gold Zones***TWR8:18amPPY8:25amPAPYRUSPatent-Banana Fibre Process for Moulded Food Packaging***VEE11:58amNWC8:23amNEWWORLDRAntler Copper Deposit Continues to Grow***VRT8:39amWGR8:23amWESTERNGRLExtensive 1400m Gold System Visable Gold in Rock Chips***WGR8:23amSFR8:23amSANDFIREA4 Ore Reserve and Motheo Expansion PFS***WIN11:09amAOP8:21amAPOLLOCONSWide Gold Hits Continue at Cleo and Rebecca***WMG1:55pmEPD8:20amEMPIREDLTDEPD wins $15m managed services contract with Horizon Power***WRM11:15amTWR8:18amTOWERTower Updates Guidance***YOJ9:20amKSL8:03amKINAAcquisition of Westpac's Pacific Businesses not to proceed***Z1P9:31am


----------



## barney (23 September 2021)

*10.37am Thursday 23rd September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSLX10:37amSILEXTrading Halt***1VG9:44amKFE10:36amKOGIRONReinstatement to Official Quotation***ADA9:49amKFE10:35amKOGIRONProposed Acquisition & Placement***ADD9:10amHVM10:27amHAPPY VALInvestor Presentation***ADI9:47amSLX10:27amSILEXPause in Trading***ADI9:40amCHM10:25amCHIMERICEuropean patent granted for CLTX technology used in CHM 1101***ADI8:57amMLS10:20amMETALS AUSCapital Raising to Test Manindi Lithium-Tantalum Pegmatites***ADO9:53amAM710:18amARCADIALTDReinstatement to Official Quotation***AIS8:24amAM710:18amARCADIALTDMineralogical results received & Bulk sample completed***AJQ9:44amAM710:18amARCADIALTDMaiden JORC Resource at Swanson Ta/Li Project***AJQ9:02amEQR10:08amEQ RESPause in Trading***AM710:18amSFR10:08amSANDFIREAcquisition of the MATSA Mining Complex Presentation***AM710:18amSFR10:06amSANDFIRETransformational Acquisition of the MATSA Mining Complex***AM710:18amM2R10:05amMIRAMARMultiple High-Grade Gold Results from Marylebone***AMN9:29amMVL10:02amMARVELGOLDRegulatory approval clears the way for Evolution IPO***AQR8:33amTMT10:00amTECHMETALSTMT Investor Presentation***ARL9:06amHUO9:57amHUON AQUAUpdate on Proposed Transaction***AUK8:51amHPR9:55amHIGH PEAKTrading Halt***BAR9:05amSNG9:54amSIRENGOLDMaiden Exploration Target at Siren's Big River***BCA8:24amPOD9:53amPODIUMProgress Report***BKW8:24amADO9:53amANTEO TECHTherapeutic Goods Administration Registration Submitted***BKW8:23amCIP9:52amCEN I REITInvestor Presentation***BKW8:23amPF19:50amPATHFINDERResignation of Managing Director***BON9:08amADA9:49amADACELAdacel announces 12-year extension of ATOP Contract***BUR8:53amMKR9:49amMANUKARESMt Boppy Annual Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves Statement***BYH9:45amCIP9:49amCEN I REITStrategic Acquisitions and Equity Raising***CHM10:25amLGM9:48amLEGACY MINHigh-Grade Gold Assays Returned for Maiden Drilling***CI18:22amMTC9:47amMETALSTECHSignificant Visible Gold Identified in UGA-18 Phase II Drill***CIP9:52amADI9:47amAPNINDREITTransformational Acquisitions & Equity Raising Presentation***CIP9:49amBYH9:45amBRYAH RESWindalah VMS Copper-Gold target extended***CIP8:58amOPY9:44amOPENPAYOpenpay signs with Kogan (B2B) and Nissan Australia (B2C)***CLV9:27amAJQ9:44amARMOURTrading Halt***CNQ8:37am1VG9:44amVICTORYAnomalous Gold Identified at Tuckanarra (Nemesis)***CVS9:04amSFR9:42amSANDFIRETrading Halt***CWX8:24amTCL9:42amTRANSURBANSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***CWX8:20amMBK9:41amMillennium North drilling identifies copper to 1.5%***CXO9:33amDXS9:41amDEXUSDexus expands industrial platform with $1.5bn transaction***DC29:18amADI9:40amAPNINDREITTransformational Acquisitions & Equity Raising Announcement***DXS9:41amTMT9:35amTECHMETALSRCF VII Cornerstones $20m Placement***E209:08amEN19:34amENGAGE BDRTrading Halt***E2M8:49amCXO9:33amCORE EXPMining Services Contract signed for Finniss Lithium Project***EAX8:36amEM19:32amEMERGEGAMEmerge appoints leading advisor to guide strategic review***EAX8:36amSIH9:31amSIHAYOFurther Metallurgical Test Work Results***EAX8:35amAMN9:29amAGRIMINLead Agency Status Awarded by the WA Government***EGH8:21amCLV9:27amCLOVERDividend/Distribution - CLV***EM19:32amPNX9:19amPNX METALSHigh-Grade gold in surface rock chips at Glencoe***EM28:23amDC29:18amDCTWOTrading Halt***EN19:34amMXR9:17amMAXIMUSMaiden Mineral Resource - Wattle Dam Stockwork***EQR10:08amMRQ9:13amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Corridor North Licence Application***FML8:22amRBX9:12amRESOURCE BTrading Halt***FSF7:31amSTW9:11amSPDR 200Dividend/Distribution - STW***FSF7:30amREE9:10amRARE XMORE PRIMARY HIGH-GRADE RARE EARTHS MINERALISATION***FSF7:30amADD9:10amADAVALEWork to Commence on South Australian Uranium Licences***FSF7:30amNVA9:09amNOVA MINFurther High-Grade Gold Zones Discovered at Estelle***GGE8:25amSYI9:08amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Estimate***GOV9:08amSTW9:08amSPDR 200Distribution Estimate***GSN8:36amSLF9:08amSPDR PRPDistribution Estimate***HCH9:06amSFY9:08amSPDR 50Distribution Estimate***HLX8:24amGOV9:08amSPDR GOVTDistribution Estimate***HPR9:55amE209:08amSTATEE200Distribution Estimate***HUO9:57amBON9:08amSPDR BONDDistribution Estimate***HVM10:27amHCH9:06amHOT CHILIHot Chili Acquires 100% of Cortadera***ID89:03amARL9:06amARDEARESKalgoorlie Gold Mining IPO Investor Presentation***KCC8:21amBAR9:05amBARRA RESResumption of Aggressive Exploration at Burbanks***KCN8:56amCVS9:04amCERVANTESFirst Assays Confirm Gold Target at Primrose Gold Project***KFE10:36amID89:03amIDENTITIIStandard Chartered Bank Signs Licence Agreement***KFE10:35amAJQ9:02amARMOURWork Program Update - Warroon 1 Well Re-stimulation***KIN8:22amCIP8:58amCEN I REITTrading Halt***LGM9:48amADI8:57amAPNINDREITTrading Halt***M2R10:05amOZM8:56amOZAURUMPatricia High-Grade Gold - 5m @ 37.11 g/t Au***MBK9:41amKCN8:56amKINGSGATEThailand Update***MKR9:49amBUR8:53amBURLEY MINBurley applies for iron ore licences in Hamersley***MLS10:20amAUK8:51amAUMAKE LTDAumake enters into exclusive freight agreement with Wiseway***MRQ9:13amE2M8:49amE2METALSPreliminary Metallurgical Test Work - Mia Prospect***MTC9:47amTLX8:39amTELIXPHARMFDA Extends New Drug Application Review Period for Illuccix***MVL10:02amTON8:38amTRITONMINPlacement Prospectus***MXR9:17amTON8:37amTRITONMINEntitlement Offer Prospectus***NMR8:28amCNQ8:37amCLEAN TEQAward of New Contract for EVAPX Technology in Australia***NNG8:14amEAX8:36amENERGY ACTExecutive Management and Board changes***NVA9:09amYFZ8:36amYOUFOODZYFZ - New Custom Built Facility Announcement***NWM8:22amEAX8:36amENERGY ACTFY21 Investor Presentation***OPY9:44amGSN8:36amGREATSOUTHSignificant Gold Intersected at Duketon Regional Targets***OZM8:56amEAX8:35amENERGY ACTFY21 Financial Results Commentary***PDI8:19amAQR8:33amAPNCONREITSuccessful completion of Security Purchase Plan***PF19:50amTON8:31amTRITONMINLodgement of Prospectuses***PMV8:29amPMV8:29amPREM INVFY21 Investor Presentation***PMV8:29amPMV8:29amPREM INVFY21 Results Announcement***PMV8:25amNMR8:28amNATIVE MINPositive Outcomes from Diamond Drilling at Music Well***PNR8:18amTON8:27amTRITONMINCompany Updates & Capital Raising***PNX9:19amSOL8:26amSOUL W.H.WHSP FY21 Presentation***POD9:53amSOL8:25amSOUL W.H.WHSP FY21 Media Release***PPK8:21amSOL8:25amSOUL W.H.Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report***RBX9:12amGGE8:25amGRAND GULFUtah Helium Acquisition Update***REE9:10amPMV8:25amPREM INVPreliminary Final Report***REE8:21amTNK8:24amTHINK CHILTNK Declaration of Permitted Dividend***SFR10:08amTNK8:24amTHINK CHILDividend/Distribution - TNK***SFR10:06amCWX8:24amCARAWINEBCA: Manganese Confirmed at Braeside and Oakover West***SFR9:42amBCA8:24amBLK CANYONManganese Confirmed at Braeside and Oakover West***SFY9:08amBKW8:24amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation FY July 2021***SIH9:31amHLX8:24amHELIXCobar Region Copper Exploration Update***SLF9:08amAIS8:24amAERISRESHLX: Cobar Region Copper Exploration Update***SLX10:37amTSC8:23amTWENTY7 COSampling Commences at Trident Lithium Project, NSW***SLX10:27amBKW8:23amBRICKWORKSASX Full Year Results Media Release FY July 2021***SNG9:54amEM28:23amEAGLE MMLImpressive Results Continue at the Talon***SOL8:26amBKW8:23amBRICKWORKSPreliminary Final Report FY July 2021***SOL8:25amCI18:22amCREDITLMarket Update***SOL8:25amKIN8:22amKIN MININGGold Resource for Cardinia Hill Deposit Increases to 106koz***STW9:11amNWM8:22amNORWESTMINDiamond drilling commences at Bulgera***STW9:08amZLD8:22amZELIRATHERZelira Launches RAF FIVE Acne Treatment Products***SYI9:08amFML8:22amFOCUS MINCoolgardie Gold Project Update***TCL9:42amREE8:21amRARE XKCC: Porphyry system extended at Trundle Park***TLG8:20amKCC8:21amKINCORACOPPorphyry system extended at Trundle Park***TLX8:39amEGH8:21amEUR GROUPAcquisition update - Kingaroy land contract unconditional***TMT10:00amPPK8:21amPPK GROUPJoint Venture for Anti-Viral and Anti-Bacterial Face Masks***TMT9:35amCWX8:20amCARAWINE104g/t Au in Latest Hercules Results***TNK8:24amTLG8:20amTALGAGROUPTalga's Vittangi Graphite Trial Mine Commenced***TNK8:24amPDI8:19amPREDICTIVE28M @ 12.1 G/T GOLD 1.5 KM FROM NE BANKAN***TON8:38amPNR8:18amPANTOROPantoro executes $30 million corporate finance facility***TON8:37amNNG8:14amNEXION GRONetApp chooses NEXION to deliver regions first Keystone***TON8:31amFSF7:31amFONTERRACommunication to Fonterra Shareholders Fund Unit Holders***TON8:27amFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra Shareholders Fund Annual Results 2021***TSC8:23amFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra proposes new Flexible Shareholding structure***YFZ8:36amFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra announces Annual Results and long-term strategy***ZLD8:22am


----------



## barney (24 September 2021)

*11.38am Friday 24th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeNBI11:38amNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBI***29M9:04amKKC11:36amKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKC***92E9:25amAXP11:22amAXPENERGYResponse to ASX Query Letter***ADI9:22amTPS11:21amTHREAT PROEntitlement Offer Prospectus***ADR9:59amJAN11:11amJANISONManaging Director Appointment and Director Resignation***AGX10:42amMAM11:04amMICROASSETAnnouncement of buy back***ANP9:29amPKD10:52amPARKD LTDPARKD Awarded Construction Contract***AVN9:58amAGX10:42amAT GBL SHRProduct Disclosure Statement***AXP11:22amPGG10:27amPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGG***BID9:40amMGT10:12amMAGNETITERazorback High Grade Iron Ore Presentation***BMM8:31amPCI10:04amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***BRB8:14amADR9:59amADHERIUMAdherium awarded US-based AZ clinical study supply contract***BRK8:20amAVN9:58amAVENTUSTrading Update and Distribution Details***BYH8:15amTPS9:58amTHREAT PRORecapitalisation Presentation***CAE9:10amTPS9:57amTHREAT PROAnnouncement of Placement and Entitlement Offer***CIP8:55amDXB9:55amDIMERIXDMX-200 CLARITY COVID-19 Study Approval in India***CMW8:40amKAI9:54amKAIROSPilbara Exploration Update***CNJ8:25amFEL9:40amFE LIMITEDReinstatement to Official Quotation***CTM9:31amBID9:40amBILL IDSenior Leadership Update***DRE9:03amFEL9:39amFE LIMITEDPlacement for $5 Million***DXB9:55amFEL9:39amFE LIMITEDFEL Acquires 60% Interest in Cu/Au Project at Tennant Creek***EM29:20amCTM9:31amCENTAURUSSemi-Massive, Massive Nickel Sulphide Hits at Onca Preta***EPD8:15amANP9:29amANTISENSENew data supports ATL1102s broader clinical potential***FEL9:40amVUL9:28amVULCAN EShare Purchase Plan Opens - Letter and Offer Booklet***FEL9:39am92E9:25am92ENERGYTrading Halt***FEL9:39amGAS9:24amSTATE GASInvestor Presentation***FG18:45amGAS9:24amSTATE GASState Gas Completes A$8 Million Placement***FWD8:16amADI9:22amAPNINDREITSuccessful Completion of Institutional Equity Raising***GAS9:24amLEX9:21amLEFROYEXPBurns Update - plus 200m of Cu-Au in Western Basalt***GAS9:24amEM29:20amEAGLE MMLTrading Halt***GLA8:54amOZM9:17amOZAURUMNew Gold Zone Defined at Mulgabbie Alicia Prospect***HDN8:49amIXC9:15amINVEX THERTrading Halt***HDN8:46amCAE9:10amCANNINDAHTrading Halt***HMX8:16amHZN9:09amHOR OILProgress on WZ12-8E Development, China***HZN9:09amSIG9:05amSIGMAHEALTCEO Appointment***IXC9:15amSXY9:04amSENEXSenex signs new gas sales agreement with 29Metals***JAN11:11am29M9:04am29METALSSXY: Senex signs new gas sales agreement with 29Metals***JXT8:39amDRE9:03amDREDNOUGHTAirborne Magnetic-Radiometric Survey Commenced at Mangaroon***JXT8:39amTNT9:00amTESSERENTTrading Halt***KAI9:54amVMC8:56amVENUS METBridgetown East Ni-Cu-PGE Project- Exploration Update***KKC11:36amMIO8:56amMACARTHURMMacarthur takes another step forward on DSO***LEL8:17amCIP8:55amCEN I REITSuccessful completion of institutional placement***LEX9:21amGLA8:54amGLADIATORTanzanian Exploration License Granted***MAM11:04amHDN8:49amHOMECO DNRSeptember 2021 Distribution Declaration and DRP***MEG8:18amPNN8:47amPEPINNINIPepinNini signs agreement with Ganfeng Lithium***MGT10:12amHDN8:46amHOMECO DNRDividend/Distribution - HDN***MIO8:56amFG18:45amFLYNNGOLDFG1 Hits More High-Grade Gold at Brilliant***MRM8:19amCMW8:40amCROMWELLDividend/Distribution - CMW***NBI11:38amJXT8:39amJAXSTALTDProposed issue of securities - JXT***OZM9:17amJXT8:39amJAXSTALTDPlacement Update***PAR8:31amRCW8:35amRIGHTCROWDInvestor Presentation***PCI10:04amRCW8:34amRIGHTCROWDFY21 Results Announcement***PGG10:27amPAR8:31amPARA BIOAUS ETHICS APPROVAL RECEIVED FOR PHASE 3 TRIAL***PKD10:52amBMM8:31amBALKAN MINMarketplace Agreement Signed with Puro.earth***PNN8:47amSHN8:29amSUNSHGOLDExploration Update, Ravenswood West***RCW8:35amRDT8:25amRED DIRTCompletion of Mt Ida Acquisition***RCW8:34amCNJ8:25amCONICO LTDMassive Sulphide Lenses Intersected at Cascata Prospect***RDT8:25amSHE8:21amSTONEHORSEJewell Well Exceeds Pre-Drill Estimates in Early Flow-Back***SHE8:21amVTG8:20amVITA GROUPSale of Retail ICT and Sprout Business***SHN8:29amBRK8:20amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Early Flow Exceeds Pre-Drill Estimates***SIG9:05amMRM8:19amMMAOFFSHOR$15M Debt Reduction and Waiver of Debt Covenants***SXY9:04amMEG8:18amMEGADOEncouraging Gold Results at the Chakata Gold Project***TNT9:00amLEL8:17amLITHENERGYMobilisation to Site with Approvals Pending for Solaroz***TPS11:21amFWD8:16amFLEETWOODCOVID-19 Operations Update***TPS9:58amHMX8:16amHAMMERExtension of Copper Gold Mineralisation at Trafalgar***TPS9:57amBYH8:15amBRYAH RESBryah Secures Strategic Exploration Ground***VMC8:56amEPD8:15amEMPIREDLTDScheme Booklet despatched to Empired shareholders***VTG8:20amBRB8:14amBREAKERMore High Grade Zones and Extensions to Bombora***VUL9:28am


----------



## barney (27 September 2021)

*11.25am Monday 27th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAJQ11:25amARMOURSuccessful Completion of Equity Raising***1AD9:20amNZO11:06amNZ OIL&GASMereenie Production Wells WM27 & WM28 Completed***AAR9:26amCUE11:06amCUENZO: Mereenie Production Wells WM27 & WM28 Completed***ADN8:17amCTP11:06amCENT PETRLNZO: Mereenie Production Wells WM27 & WM28 Completed***ADX10:06amBCC10:53amBEAM COMSZOLEO Orders Exceed 100K - Beam Receives New Orders***AGY8:15amRCR10:49amRINCONRESManaging Director Appointment***AJQ11:25amEN110:30amENGAGE BDRPlacement and Bonus Option Issue***AKO8:22amARO10:28amASTRO RESAcquisition of high value Jack Track Deposit***ALD8:22amHPR10:19amHIGH PEAKHigh Peak Completes Oversubscribed Placement***ALD7:34amREX10:07amREG EX HLDFurther Extension to Suspension of Services and Stand Downs***API9:24amADX10:06amADXENERGYExtension of Oil Price Hedging Position***API9:05amIXC10:06amINVEX THERNotice of Investor Call and Presentation***ARO10:28amDC210:04amDCTWODC Two Receives Binding Commitments for $2.5m Placement***ARO9:58amRDT10:02amRED DIRTTrading Halt***AUQ9:34amARO9:58amASTRO RESPause in Trading***AVL9:35amIXC9:58amINVEX THERExclusive Collaboration and Manufacturing Agreement***AVZ8:18amNOX9:56amNOXOPHARMVeyonda Achieves Important U.S. Patent Claims***BCC10:53amRDT9:56amRED DIRTPause in Trading***BDC8:22amWC89:56amWILDCATTrading Halt***BSE8:16amBWF9:50amBLACKWALLNotification of buy-back - BWF***BSE8:15amLVT9:48amLIVETILESLVT secures $10million debt facility for strategic growth***BTR8:23amCEL9:47amCHAL EXPVerde Zone Extended to 1.5km of Continuous Mineralisation***BWF9:50amMNB9:45amMINBOS RESMinbos signs Agreement to deliver NPK Fertilizer to Angola***CCA9:38amMAY9:44amMELBANAOperations Update - Encouraging oil shows at Alameda-1***CCZ9:12amVMS9:43amVENTUREMINTin Drilling intersects second Skarn at Mt Lindsay Project***CDT9:08amMXR9:42amMAXIMUSNickel Sulphides at Hilditch West***CDY9:28amEX19:40amEXOPHARMResponse to ASX Price Query***CE18:22amCIM9:40amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES $150M ATOM SERVICES CONTRACT EXTENSION***CEL9:47amCCA9:38amCHANGEFLUS Bank Partnership - Axiom Bank***CEL9:06amCOI9:38amCOMETRIDGECorporate and Operations Update***CIA8:20amAVL9:35amAUSTVANADElectrolyte Manufacturing Plant Build Awarded to Primero***CIM9:40amPLL9:35amPIEDMONTShelf Registration Statement (Form S-3)***CLA8:51amAUQ9:34amALARA RESAlara Accelerates Copper-Gold Project Construction***COI9:38amRBX9:32amRESOURCE BRBX to acquire Applications prospective for Rare Earths***CTP11:06amSFR9:30amSANDFIRECompletion of Institutional Entitlement Offer and Placement***CUE11:06amCDY9:28amCELLMIDInvestor Webinar***DC210:04amRNU9:28amRENASCORPEPR Lodged for Proposed Siviour Graphite Mine***EEG9:02amEM19:27amEMERGEGAMResponse to ASX Query***EM19:27amVUL9:26amVULCAN EFirst Battery Quality Lithium Hydroxide from Pilot Operation***EN110:30amTSO9:26amTESORO RESMetallurgical test work confirms excellent gold recoveries***ERA9:25amAAR9:26amANGLO44g/t Gold Intersected in Geotechnical Drilling at Mandilla***EX19:40amHNR9:25amHANNANSTrading Halt***EX18:23amERA9:25amERARanger Rehabilitation Project cost and schedule overruns***EZZ8:22amSIG9:24amSIGMAHEALTProposal to merge with API***FFT8:21amAPI9:24amAUST PHARMSIG: Proposal to merge with API***FFT8:20amRDH9:21amREDH EDUICT: Extension of offer period***FOS8:24amICT9:21amICOLLEGEExtension of offer period***FTT9:01amOVN9:20amOVENTUSResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***FWD8:22am1AD9:20amADALTANew pre-clinical data presented at Boston conference***HGH7:33amMHK9:19amMETALHAWKTrading Halt***HNR9:25amLME9:16amLIMEADENotice of termination of customer contract***HPR10:19amSLX9:12amSILEXEquity Raising Presentation***ICT9:21amCCZ9:12amCASTILLOCOTrading Halt***IPD8:21amNVA9:11amNOVA MINTrading Halt***IXC10:06amSLX9:09amSILEXProposed issue of securities - SLX***IXC9:58amSLX9:09amSILEX$33m Equity Raise and $7m Share Purchase Plan***JMS8:33amCDT9:08amCASTLE MINTrading Halt***LBT9:02amQPM9:08amQLDPACIFICProject of State Significance (TECH Project)***LEL8:20amCEL9:06amCHAL EXPVerde Zone Extended to 1.5km of Continuous Mineralisation***LME9:16amTMR9:05amTEMPUSMore Visible Gold at Elizabeth - New Vein Discovery***LVT9:48amSIG9:05amSIGMAHEALTAPI: Unsolicited, Non-binding, Conditional Proposal from SIG***M2R8:19amAPI9:05amAUST PHARMUnsolicited, Non-binding, Conditional Proposal from Sigma***MAY9:44amSCU9:04amSTEMCELLTrading Halt***MEP8:17amLBT9:02amLABTECHCCS Appoints Thermo Fisher as Exclusive US APAS Distributor***MHK9:19amEEG9:02amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations Update***MME8:38amRML9:01amRESOLMINNew Tenements Acquired, Benmara Battery Metal Project NT***MNB9:45amFTT9:01amFACTOR THAcquisition of PowerLime Complete. Change of Company Name***MOB8:23amOSL8:53amONCOSILReceipt of $1.077m R&D Tax Incentive Refund***MXR9:42amCLA8:51amCELRESMetallurgical Testing Delivers Excellent Copper Recoveries***NOX9:56amPX18:50amPLEXURESpecial Meeting Results***NVA9:11amMME8:38amMONEYMEMoneyMe Secures $50m Initial Funding Commitment From PEP***NWE8:16amJMS8:33amJUPITER MAugust 2021 Quarterly Report (Q2)***NZO11:06amFOS8:24amFOS CAPITAAcquisition of EcoPoint NZ***OSL8:53amRDY8:24amREADYTECHReadyTech announces the acquisition of Avaxa***OVN9:20amTYR8:23amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 80 - Week Ended 24 September 2021***PAR8:23amEX18:23amEXOPHARMExopharm LEAP Technology - Further Step Towards US Patent***PLL9:35amMOB8:23amMOBILICOMMOB secures $400K contract from Israel Aerospace Industries***PX18:50amPAR8:23amPARA BIOPARADIGM RECEIVES FEEDBACK FROM US FDA ON IND SUBMISSION***QPM9:08amBTR8:23amBRIGHTSTACall Option Deed for Royalty Buyback and Settlement Deeds***RBX9:32amAKO8:22amAKORA RESFirst Deep Drill Hole Results***RCR10:49amEZZ8:22amEZZ LIFEDividend Details***RDH9:21amZEL8:22amZ ENERGYALD: Extension to Period of Exclusivity***RDT10:02amALD8:22amAMPOLExtension to Period of Exclusivity***RDT9:56amCE18:22amCALIMAThorsby Drilling Update Leo 3 finished drilling***RDY8:24amFWD8:22amFLEETWOODFleetwood Secures $32m Contract***REX10:07amBDC8:22amBARDOCGOLDStrategic review of Bardoc Gold Project***RML9:01amIPD8:21amIMPEDIMEDSOZO Heart Failure Program Initiated at AdvocateAuroraHealth***RNU9:28amFFT8:21amFFT GROUPOffer Document - Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***SCU9:04amFFT8:20amFFT GROUPASX Announcement - Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***SFR9:30amCIA8:20amCHAMP IRONRoadshow Presentation September 2021***SIG9:24amLEL8:20amLITHENERGYHigh Grade Burke Graphite -Optimised for Battery Application***SIG9:05amM2R8:19amMIRAMARRandalls Tenement Granted***SLX9:12amVAR8:18amVARISCANHigh-grade assay results from Guarajaz Project Grab Samples***SLX9:09amAVZ8:18amAVZ MINSCornerstone investor secured for Manono Project***SLX9:09amMEP8:17amMIN EXADN: Great White Bulk Sample Program in Progress***SM17:32amADN8:17amANDROMEDAGreat White Bulk Sample Program in Progress***SM17:31amNWE8:16amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***SM17:31amBSE8:16amBASEIRONDFS2 enhances scale and economics of the Toliara Project***SM17:31amBSE8:15amBASEIRONUpdated Ranobe Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves estimates***TMR9:05amAGY8:15amARGOSYRenewable Solar Energy to Power Rincon***TSO9:26amZEL7:34amZ ENERGYZ Energy extension of exclusivity period with Ampol***TYR8:23amALD7:34amAMPOLZEL: Z Energy extension of exclusivity period with Ampol***VAR8:18amHGH7:33amHEARTLANDHeartland publishes Annual Report and Notice of Meeting***VMS9:43amSM17:32amSYNLAITSynlait Milk NZX Results Template***VUL9:26amSM17:31amSYNLAITSynlait FY21 Investor Presentation***WC89:56amSM17:31amSYNLAITSynlait FY21 Annual Report***ZEL8:22amSM17:31amSYNLAITSynlait Publishes FY21 Result Appoints CEO and Proposes Go***ZEL7:34am


----------



## barney (28 September 2021)

*10.01 Tuesday 28th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeONX10:01amORMINEXLTDShare Purchase Plan***92E9:41amM7T10:00amMACH7Trinity Health Purchases Mach7 PACS Solution***A2B8:44amNWH9:55amNRWHOLDLTDPrimero Awarded Core Lithium - Finnis EPC Contract***A4N8:55amCXO9:55amCORE EXPNWH: Primero Awarded Core Lithium - Finnis EPC Contract***ACL8:16amNWH9:55amNRWHOLDLTDCXOrimero Group Awarded EPC Contract for Finniss DMS Plant***AD18:30amCXO9:55amCORE EXPPrimero Group Awarded EPC Contract for Finniss DMS Plant***ADX9:06amYRL9:54amYANDALHigh-Grades Intersected - Gordons Gold Project***ALI9:19amEFE9:49amE IRONTrading Halt***ALI8:49amMHK9:46amMETALHAWKAssays Confirm High Grade Nickel Sulphide Discovery***AQR9:28amCAE9:45amCANNINDAHIMPRESSIVE INITIAL MT CANNINDAH ASSAYS***ARN8:34amIMR9:43amIMRICORImricor Signs Sales Agreement with MiRTLE Medical***AS28:21amWC89:42amWILDCATOPTION TO ACQUIRE LITHIUM PROJECT WESTERN AUSTRALIA***AUK9:35amBBC9:42amBNKBANKINGBNK completes $14m Tier 2 subordinated note issue***BBC9:42am92E9:41am92ENERGYCapital Raising***BC88:30amPAM9:38amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium Project***BML8:20amPAM9:36amPA METALSResults of the Share Purchase Plan***BPT8:25amAUK9:35amAUMAKE LTDAumake strategic growth initiatives New Zealand market***BPT8:21amEMU9:33amEMU NLSignificant High-Grade Gold Intersected at Depth, Gnows Nest***BYE9:25amGBR9:33amGREATBOULDResponse to ASX Price Query***CAE9:45amGBR9:32amGREATBOULDNew discovery at Side Well as Mulga Bill grows to 5.1km***CHN8:24amCKA9:31amCOKALAnnual Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement***CKA9:31amCVV9:31amCARAVELMINInfill Drilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit***CVV9:31amTNT9:30amTESSERENTCompletes placement to raise $25m***CXO9:55amAQR9:28amAPNCONREITAcquisition of two new properties in Queensland and NSW***CXO9:55amBYE9:25amBYRON ENER30 June 2021 Reserves and Report***CYM9:05amTPS9:25amTHREAT PROCompletion of Institutional Component of Entitlement Offer***DRX8:49amEM29:21amEAGLE MML500 metres Mineralisation Strike Potential at Western Talon***EFE9:49amALI9:19amARGO GLOBLShare Purchase Plan***ELT9:15amSWT9:18amSWTZDIVGROEstimated Distribution for quarter ending 30 September 2021***EM29:21amVVL9:16amVDGLOBVALUEstimated Distribution Announcement***EM29:09amVMI9:16amVDMINVOLEstimated Distribution Announcement***EMU9:33amVGM9:16amVDMULTIFACEstimated Distribution Announcement***ESS8:19amELT9:15amOropesa Tin Project Final Assay Result***FIN8:20amVLC9:15amVLARGECOEstimated Distribution Announcement***GBR9:33amVIS9:15amVDSMALLCAPEstimated Distribution Announcement***GBR9:32amVIF9:15amVDITLFXINTEstimated Distribution Announcement***GGX8:53amVHY9:15amVHIGHYIELDEstimated Distribution Announcement***GSN8:20amVGS9:15amVINTLEstimated Distribution Announcement***HRZ9:11amVGE9:15amVEMMKTSEstimated Distribution Announcement***IMR9:43amVGB9:15amVGOVBONDEstimated Distribution Announcement***LCL8:19amVET9:15amVANETAUETFEstimated Distribution Announcement***LIN8:32amVES9:15amVDETHISHSEstimated Distribution Announcement***LKE8:24amVEQ9:15amVGDFTSEEUREstimated Distribution Announcement***LM88:20amVEF9:15amVDETHIBONDEstimated Distribution Announcement***M7T10:00amVDH9:15amVDHIGHGROWEstimated Distribution Announcement***MHK9:46amVDG9:15amVDGROWTHEstimated Distribution Announcement***MTM8:24amVDC9:15amVDCONSERVEstimated Distribution Announcement***MTR8:21amVDB9:15amVDBALANCEEstimated Distribution Announcement***NWH9:55amVCF9:15amVDINTCRDSCEstimated Distribution Announcement***NWH9:55amVBN9:15amVGLAGGBNDHEstimated Distribution Announcement***OKR8:24amVBL9:15amVDGLBINFRAEstimated Distribution Announcement***ONX10:01amVAS9:15amV300AEQEstimated Distribution Announcement***ORG8:16amVAP9:15amV300APROPEstimated Distribution Announcement***PAM9:38amVAF9:15amVAUSFIEstimated Distribution Announcement***PAM9:36amVAE9:15amVGDFTSEASAEstimated Distribution Announcement***PEB7:33amVAC9:15amVAN ACFIIEEstimated Distribution Announcement***QTM8:17amXAM9:11amXANADUMINENew High-Grade Bornite Intersections at Red Mountain***RBX8:27amHRZ9:11amHORIZONKalpini Gold Project Mineral Resource Update***RRR8:18amEM29:09amEAGLE MMLSuccessful Placement Raises $16 Million***STA8:20amADX9:06amADXENERGYAustrian Geothermal Pilot Project Update***SWT9:18amCYM9:05amCYPRIUMMETNifty East Extensional Drilling Results***TLX8:25amWWI9:03amWEST WITSWitwatersrand Basin Project Update***TNT9:30amWRM9:03amWHITEROCKSpectacular High-Grade Zinc Drillhole Intersection, Alaska***TPS9:25amA4N8:55amALPHA HPANAIF - Strategic Assessment Phase Approval***TUA8:47amGGX8:53amGAS2GRIDUpdate on Service Contract 44 in Philippines***TUA8:45amALI8:49amARGO GLOBLCleansing Notice - Share Purchase Plan***TUA8:44amDRX8:49amDIATREMEHigh Priority Northern Exploration Targets Progress Update***TUA8:38amTUA8:47amTUAS LTDFinancial Results Commentary***VAC9:15amTUA8:45amTUAS LTDFinancial Results Presentation***VAE9:15amA2B8:44amA2B AUSTA2B Investor Day - Strategy Presentation***VAF9:15amTUA8:44amTUAS LTDFinancial Results Media Release***VAP9:15amTUA8:38amTUAS LTDAppendix 4E and Financial Statements***VAS9:15amARN8:34amALDOROHigh-Grade Rock Chips at Narndee and Wyemandoo***VBL9:15amLIN8:32amLINDIANCourt of Appeal Hearing Scheduled on Kangankunde Rare Earth***VBN9:15amAD18:30amAD1 HOLDUS Market contract win creates Pathway to Global Expansion***VCF9:15amBC88:30amBLACK CATHigh Grade at Fingals Fortune and Majestic***VDB9:15amRBX8:27amRESOURCE BAppointment of Executive Chairman and CEO***VDC9:15amBPT8:25amBEACHBeach Energy 2021 Investor Briefing Presentation***VDG9:15amTLX8:25amTELIXPHARM$12.1M R&D Tax Refund, Overseas Finding Increased to $139M***VDH9:15amCHN8:24amCHALICEGonneville High-Grade Zones Extended at Depth***VEF9:15amLKE8:24amLAKE RESCanada Provides Further Export Credit Support for Kachi***VEQ9:15amMTM8:24amMTMONGERDrilling Results - Duchess of York***VES9:15amOKR8:24amOKAPI RESInvestor Presentation***VET9:15amMTR8:21amMETALTIGERSandfire Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***VGB9:15amBPT8:21amBEACHBeach Energy 2021 Investor Briefing***VGE9:15amAS28:21amASKARI METAskari Metals Limited Loyalty Options Issue Offer***VGM9:16amSTA8:20amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Infill Drilling Results***VGS9:15amFIN8:20amFINRESOURCWorld Class Renewable Energy Potential***VHY9:15amLM88:20amLUNNONMETEast Trough Returns 2.0m @ 5.07% Ni***VIF9:15amBML8:20amBOABMETALSAssays Confirm Further Extensions at Sorby Hills***VIS9:15amGSN8:20amGREATSOUTHLarge Gold Anomalies at Amy Clarke Set for Drill Testing***VLC9:15amESS8:19amESSENMETALPioneer Dome Lithium Project update***VMI9:16amLCL8:19amLOS CERROSTesorito drilling grows high grade gold zone from surface***VVL9:16amRRR8:18amREVOLVERResponse to ASX Price Query***WC89:42amQTM8:17amQUANTHEGRPQTM Company Presentation September 2021***WRM9:03amACL8:16amAUCLINICAL1H FY22 Updated Profit Guidance***WWI9:03amORG8:16amORIGIN ENEValue of Octopus Energy triples to 3 billion pounds***XAM9:11amPEB7:33amPACIFIC EDPacific Edge Opens Retail Offer for Exisiting Shareholders***YRL9:54am


----------



## barney (29 September 2021)

*10.03am Wednesday 29th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeHNR10:03amHANNANSSuspension from Official Quotation***4DS9:14amPSL10:01amPATERSONSGrace Drilling EIS Hole Completed***A1M9:43amNME9:57amNEX METALSRights Issue and Cleansing Notice***AER9:47amMAN9:55amMANDRK RESEncouraging Results at Newleyine- Further Drilling Planned***AGY8:22amCCZ9:53amCASTILLOCOTwo Prime Lithium Projects Secured***ARR8:42amBMR9:48amBALLYMOREInitial results for Dittmer underground sampling & drilling***AST8:21amAER9:47amAEERISTrading Halt***ATM8:20amENN9:45amELANORENN Presentation EGM 29 September 2021***BGD9:04amPYC9:44amPYC THERAPRetina Target Engagement Confirmed in Large Eye***BLY9:02amA1M9:43amA1MINESLTDDrilling Commences at Marymia Project***BMR9:48amQXR9:43amQXRESOURCERed Dog and Lucky Break trenching program complete***BON9:09amSCU9:42amSTEMCELLSuspension from Quotation***BOT9:25amREZ9:36amRES&EN GRPMore Nickel at Menzies, Peak Historic results of 12m @1.22%***BTH9:31amTNK9:35amTHINK CHILScheme Meetings and General Meeting address by the Chairman***BTR9:07amG889:32amMILEGidgee Project Farm-in condition achieved***CCZ9:53amBTH9:31amBIGTINCANBigtincan secures $2m contract with global tech care company***CDT9:06amSPQ9:26amSUPERIORSteam Engine assays return further high grade gold***DEV8:21amBOT9:25amBOTANIXCanine Atopic Dermatitis Program Launched***DTM9:12amNSX9:25amNSX LTDMOU to explore KSA Com & Sec Exchange Saudi Arabia***E209:06amVIA9:24amVIAGOLDResponse to ASX Price Query***ENA8:21amTLS9:21amTELSTRA2021 Telstra Retail Shareholder meeting***ENN9:45amPDI9:16amPREDICTIVETrading Halt***FSG8:52am4DS9:14am4DSMEMORY4DS Granted 32nd USA Patent***G889:32amMOH9:13amMOHO RESNickel Sulphide Targets To Be Drilled at Silver Swan North***GOV9:08amDTM9:12amDARTMINMultiple Drill Targets Identified at Granite Flat***GOW8:26amMGX9:11amMT GIBSONTrading Halt***HNR10:03amBON9:09amSPDR BONDDistribution Announcement September 2021***IMM8:47amGOV9:08amSPDR GOVTDistribution Announcement September 2021***IR18:23amBTR9:07amBRIGHTSTATrading Halt***KLA8:22amSYI9:07amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Announcement September 2021***LEX8:52amE209:06amSTATEE200Distribution Announcement September 2021***LPI8:54amCDT9:06amCASTLE MINCastle Completes Oversubscribed $1.52M Placement***M3M8:22amBGD9:04amBARTONGOLDNew shallow targets identified at Tarcoola Gold Project***MAN9:55amSTW9:03amSPDR 200Distribution Announcement September 2021***MGX9:11amBLY9:02amBOARTRe-domiciliation Scheme becomes Effective***MOH9:13amVUL9:02amVULCAN EVulcan Secures Site for Commercial Lithium Plant***NME9:57amTNR9:01amTORIANNew Options Rights Issue for Shareholders***NSX9:25amSLF9:01amSPDR PRPDistribution Announcement September 2021***PAN8:36amUUL8:58amULTIMA UTDMarket Update***PDI9:16amSFY8:58amSPDR 50Distribution Announcement September 2021***PGY8:33amLPI8:54amLITHPOWINT90 PER CENT INCREASE IN RESOURCES AT MARICUNGA***PSL10:01amFSG8:52amFIELD SOLUTrading halt***PYC9:44amLEX8:52amLEFROYEXPMultiple Magnetic Anomalies Highlight 3000m Trend at Burns***QXR9:43amIMM8:47amIMMUTEPImmutep Receives A$3.4 million R&D French Tax Incentive***RAG8:25amARR8:42amARAREEARTHExploration Drilling planned for La Paz Southwest***REZ9:36amXTC8:39amXANTIPPEAuger Drilling Results Received***SCU9:42amSIQ8:38amSMARTGROUPNon-binding indicative proposal and entry into exclusivity***SFY8:58amPAN8:36amPANORAMICSavannah Financing Draw-down***SIQ8:38amWGB8:35amWAMGLOBALTGG: TGG Scheme Mtg and EGM - Chair Address and Presentation***SLF9:01amTGG8:35amTEMPLETONTGG Scheme Meeting and EGM - Chair Address and Presentation***SPQ9:26amTEG8:33amTRIANGLECliff Head Operations Update***STW9:03amPGY8:33amPILOTTEG: Cliff Head Operations Update***SYI9:07amGOW8:26amGOWING BRSPreliminary Final Report***TEG8:33amRAG8:25amRAGNARGranmuren Permits Granted***TGG8:35amIR18:23amIRISMETALSCommencement of Maiden (RC) Drill Program at Kookynie***TLS9:21amKLA8:22amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Announces Merger with Agnico Eagle***TNK9:35amAGY8:22amARGOSYTonopah Lithium Brine Targets Confirmed***TNR9:01amM3M8:22amM3MININGExpands portfolio at Victoria Bore and Edjudina***UUL8:58amENA8:21amENSURANCEEnsurance Undertakes Share Placement***VIA9:24amDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUNew uranium targets identified at Nabarlek Project, NT***VUL9:02amAST8:21amAUSNETAPA: Extension of Superior Proposal to AusNet Services***WGB8:35amATM8:20amANEKA TAMBReinstatement to Quotation***XTC8:39am


----------



## barney (30 September 2021)

*10.17am Thursday 30th September*



TimeCodeNameHeadingabcCodeTime10:17amPDIPREDICTIVECorporate Presentation, Bankan Maiden Resource Estimate***29M8:50am10:07amORMORION METAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***A3D9:21am10:06amORMORION METQuarterly Activities Report***ABR8:45am9:54amSYASAYONASayona Acquiring Moblan Project to Boost Quebec Lithium Base***AGN9:52am9:54amTNYTINYBEANSTinybeans Announces Directors' Loan Financing***AL88:44am9:52amAGNARGENICAArgenica Partners With Linear For Phase 1 Clinical Trial***ANP9:47am9:47amANPANTISENSEPositive feedback received on Paediatric Investigation Plan***ATX9:07am9:42amKGDKULARock chips up to 7g/t gold collected at Donnybrook Gold Mine***BMO9:06am9:41amFSGFIELD SOLUFSG Completes $20m Capital Raise***BNL8:08am9:37amEMLEMLPAYMENTEML Completes Acquisition of Sentenial Limited***BOQ8:22am9:35amDTCDAMSTRADamstra to Acquire TIKS Solutions***CAZ9:05am9:35amQXRQXRESOURCEQX to acquire highly prospective lithium project in Pilbara***CEL8:39am9:34amPNLParinga to Recapitalise and Acquire WA Gold-Copper Tenement***CHN8:11am9:33amGPRGEO PACDrilling commences at Woodlark Gold Project***CXO9:04am9:33amMLMMETALLICAAssay Results Confirm and Extend High Purity Silica Sand***DEG8:32am9:32amGLLGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot Operations Update***DMG9:11am9:28amVMYVIMY RESTrading Halt***DTC9:35am9:27amVHTVOLPARAVolpara to collaborate with genetics leader Natera***EML9:37am9:25amWWGWISEWAYGRPTrading Halt***EQX9:14am9:23amPEXPEEL MNGHigh-Grade Copper Hits Continue at Mallee Bull***EXP9:03am9:22amWGXWESTGOLDWestgold to Make Takeover Bid for Gascoyne Resources***EXP9:03am9:22amGCYGASCOYNEWGX: Westgold to Make Takeover Bid for Gascoyne Resources***EXP8:36am9:21amRACRACEONCOZantrene highly effective in Melanoma preclinical study***FFX8:22am9:21amA3DAURORALABSBAESMA Print Project Delivered***FSG9:41am9:20amMSLMSL SOLTNSTrading Halt***GCY9:22am9:20amMTCMETALSTECHExcellent Gold Mineralisation Identified in Sturec UGA-17***GLL9:32am9:19amPDIPREDICTIVE3.65 MILLION OUNCE BANKAN MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATE***GPR9:33am9:16amSYASAYONATrading Halt***GTK7:32am9:14amEQXEQUATORIALEquatorial Commences International Arbitration Against Congo***HLX9:08am9:11amTMKTAMASKAOILTrading Halt***IDX8:23am9:11amDMGDRAGONMOUNProspectus***IHC8:06am9:08amHLXHELIXCZ Copper Drilling Update Positive Progress***IHE8:06am9:07amATXAMPLIANew Garvan Publication Supports Amplia Phase 2 Design***IHH8:06am9:06amBMOBASTIONMINExploration Update - Capote Mining District***IJH8:06am9:05amZMIZINCOFIREZinc of Ireland Completes Capital Raising***IJR8:06am9:05amCAZCAZALY RESNew EM Conductors Reveal Massive Sulphide Targets***IPD8:16am9:04amCXOCORE EXPCore Board Approves Finniss Lithium Project FID***IVV8:06am9:03amEXPEXPERNCECOAcquisition and Entitlement Offer - Investor Presentation***JDR8:32am9:03amEXPEXPERNCECOAcquisition of Trees Adventure, Launches $55m Equity Raise***KGD9:42am9:02amKRMKINGSROSECorporate Presentation***KLA8:06am9:01amTNGTNGTNG Announces Strategic Change for the Mount Peake Project***KRM9:02am9:01amPPYPAPYRUSMonthly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LKY8:07am9:01amPPYPAPYRUSMonthly Activities Report***MLM9:33am8:55amSNCSANDONTrading Halt***MSL9:20am8:55amZ1PZIPCOLTDZip signs agreement with Microsoft***MTC9:20am8:50am29M29METALS29Metals secures Refinance Commitments***MXC8:10am8:45amABRAMERPACBOLOI Signed to Supply Boron Specialty Advanced Materials***NAM8:27am8:44amTOYTOYS R USPreliminary Final Report***NZK7:34am8:44amAL8ALDERANAlderan Secures Option over Drum Gold Mine at Detroit***ORM10:07am8:39amCELCHAL EXPDeeper Drilling at Verde Zone Confirm Higher Grades at Depth***ORM10:06am8:39amVISVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***OSH8:31am8:39amVHYVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PDI10:17am8:39amVGSVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PDI9:19am8:39amVGEVEMMKTSUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PEX9:23am8:39amVESVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PNL9:34am8:39amVEQVGDFTSEEURUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PPY9:01am8:39amVEFVDETHIBONDUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***PPY9:01am8:39amVDHVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***QXR9:35am8:39amVDGVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***RAC9:21am8:39amVDCVDCONSERVUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***RLT8:27am8:39amVDBVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***RLT8:23am8:39amVCFVDINTCRDSCUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***S328:38am8:39amVBNVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SIO8:28am8:39amVBLVDGLBINFRAUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SKS8:25am8:39amVASV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SNC8:55am8:39amVAEVGDFTSEASAUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SYA9:54am8:38amS32SOUTH32South32 to acquire up to an additional 25% of Mozal***SYA9:16am8:36amEXPEXPERNCECOTrading Halt***TMK9:11am8:32amJDRJADAR RESAustrian Lithium Project's Proposed Drilling***TNG9:01am8:32amDEGDEGREYGreater Hemi Corridor Update***TNY9:54am8:31amOSHOIL SEARCHPNG LNG Redetermination***TOY8:44am8:30amXTEXTEKLTDTrading Halt***VAE8:39am8:28amSIOSIMONDSSale of House of Learning P/L And City-Wide Building P/L***VAS8:39am8:27amNAMNAMOI COTDebt Facility***VBL8:39am8:27amRLTRENERGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VBN8:39am8:25amSKSSKS TECHSKS - ISGQ Acquisition Extension Deadline***VCF8:39am8:23amRLTRENERGENQuarterly Activity Report***VDB8:39am8:23amIDXINTEG DIAGAcquisition of The X-Ray Group***VDC8:39am8:22amFFXFIREFINCHMalian Government Approval Received for Goulamina***VDG8:39am8:22amBOQBANK QLDBOQ FY21 Results Webcast Details & Revenue Reclassification***VDH8:39am8:22amWC8WILDCATRC DRILLING COMMENCES AT THE RED PANDA LCT PEGMATITE***VEF8:39am8:20amVYSVYSARNLTDAcquisition of Yield Test Pumping***VEQ8:39am8:19amZNCZENITH MINSplit Rocks drilling returns 4m @ 10.2 g/t Au***VES8:39am8:16amIPDIMPEDIMEDNew Corporate Oncology Account with Icon Group***VGE8:39am8:11amCHNCHALICEChalice Confirms Gold Spin-Out Into Falcon Metals Limited***VGS8:39am8:10amMXCMGC PHARMAFIRST ORDER RECEIVED UNDER US SUPPLY AGREEMENT***VHT9:27am8:08amBNLBLUESTARBlue Star Presenting at Spark Plus Metals & Mining Day***VHY8:39am8:07amLKYLOCKSLEYRC Drilling Commences at the Tottenham Project***VIS8:39am8:06amIVVISCS&P500ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VMY9:28am8:06amIJRISCSMLCAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VYS8:20am8:06amIJHISCMIDCAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WC88:22am8:06amIHHISGHYBAUDESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WGX9:22am8:06amIHEISEMBAUDESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WWG9:25am8:06amIHCISGCBAUDESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***XTE8:30am8:06amKLAKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Suspends Automatic Share Purchase Plan***Z1P8:55am7:34amNZKNZKSALMONHalf Year Accounts***ZMI9:05am7:32amGTKGENTRACKMarket Announcement***ZNC8:19am


----------



## barney (1 October 2021)

*12.23 pm Friday 1st October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePET12:23pmPHOSLOCKHY 2021 Appendix 4D and Accounts***5GN10:50amMCT11:53amMETALICITYTOV: NME - Panel Receives Application***ABC8:19amTPD11:52amTALONENERGUK Assets Update***ABR8:27amAWC11:32amALUMINAHigh Purity Alumina Project***ABX10:15amRDH11:23amREDH EDUiCollege offer declared unconditional***ACF8:35amICT11:23amICOLLEGERDH: iCollege offer declared unconditional***ADD9:44amANL11:16amAMANI GOLDResponse to ASX Price Query***AER8:54amHZR10:57amHAZERGROUPShare Purchase Plan - Closed***AER8:54amNEU10:55amNEURENFeedback on Angelman IND and submission of Pitt Hopkins IND***AGE9:34amAKO10:54amAKORA RESNWR Virtual Conference - Presentation***AGY8:33amBPH10:53amBPH ENERGYBPH Investee Cortical lodges FDA***AKO10:54amWCG10:50amWEBCENTRAL5GN: Court Approves Convening of Scheme Meeting***ANL11:16am5GN10:50am5G NETWORKCourt Approves Convening of Scheme Meeting***ANL10:09amHCH10:46amHOT CHILICortaderas North Flank Delivers Again- 610m at 0.5% CuEq***APG8:25amRDH10:40amREDH EDUICT: iCollege reaches over 92.0% interest in RedHill Edu***ATP9:31amICT10:40amICOLLEGEiCollege reaches over 92.0% interest in RedHill Education***AUC9:06amMRG10:29amMRORGANICSSuspension from official quotation***AWC11:32amCNW10:29amCIRRUS NETBuisness Update - New MD & Response to Webcentral***AXE9:23amKEY10:16amKEY PETROLAppointment & Resignation of Directors & CEO & AGM Date***BDC9:30amSNC10:16amSANDONSeptember Listed Portfolio Performance Estimate***BLY9:53amABX10:15amAUSBAUXITEABx Group Launches SPP on Same Terms as Capital Raising***BPH10:53amANL10:09amAMANI GOLDPause in Trading***BTR9:23amMRG10:09amMRORGANICSPause in Trading***BUD9:18amNME10:04amNEX METALSTOV: NME Panel Receives Application***CI18:05amFIN10:03amFINRESOURCTrading Halt***CIM9:24amWWG10:00amWISEWAYGRPSuspension from Official Quotation***CNW10:29amWRM10:00amWHITEROCKSuspension from Official Quotation***CNW9:58amTER10:00amTERRACOMSuspension from Official Quotation***CSX9:23amPO310:00amPURIFLOHSuspension from Official Quotation***DXB9:17amNCZ10:00amNEWCENTURSuspension from Official Quotation***EOL9:25amCNW9:58amCIRRUS NETPause in Trading***EVN9:02amMQR9:58amMARQUEEMQR begins DGPR Exploration Program at West Spargoville***FFF9:06amBLY9:53amBOARTCompletion of Recapitalisation - Debt Update***FIN10:03amWML9:52amWOOMERATrading Halt***FIN9:51amFIN9:51amFINRESOURCPause in Trading***FYI9:41amWBT9:48amWEEBITNANOWeebit successfully scales its ReRAM technology to 28nm***HCH10:46amNCZ9:48amNEWCENTURMaterial Strategic Transaction and FY21 Accounts***HZR10:57amICL9:44amICENIGOLD5km Long Gold Soil Anomaly***ICL9:44amADD9:44amADAVALETrading Halt***ICQ8:52amFYI9:41amFYI RESFYI & ALCOA SIGN BINDING JV TERM SHEET FOR FYI HPA PROJECT***ICT11:23amMGX9:38amMT GIBSONOperating Update - Staged Suspension of Shine Iron Ore Mine***ICT10:40amAGE9:34amTrading Halt***IVV8:08amVMY9:33amVIMY RESApproval of Mining Proposal and Mine Closure Plan***JDR8:27amATP9:31amATLASPEARLCompany Update***KAI8:51amBDC9:30amBARDOCGOLDBardoc Management Update***KEY10:16amEOL9:25amENERGY ONEEnergy One to acquire EGSSIS NV (Belgium)***KIS9:06amCIM9:24amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES $297M LOCOMOTIVE MANUFACTURING CONTRACT***LM88:07amCSX9:23amCLEANSPACERegulatory approvals expand CleanSpace market opportunities***MCM8:17amBTR9:23amBRIGHTSTAOversubscribed $2.3m Placement to Fund Gold Exploration***MCT11:53amAXE9:23amARCHER MATTrading Halt***MGX9:38amPME9:21amPROMEDICUSPME signs A$40M, 7 year deal with Novant Health***MIO8:59amBUD9:18amBUDDYAppendix 4C August 2021***MMG9:00amDXB9:17amDIMERIXDimerix Closes SPP Oversubscribed***MOZ8:18amSWT9:16amSWTZDIVGROFinal Distribution for quarter ending 30 September 2021***MQR9:58amTIE9:11amTIETTOTrading Halt***MRG10:29amTMG9:11amTRIGG MINTrading Halt***MRG10:09amTNY9:07amTINYBEANSRelease of Audited Results & Adjustment of Appendix 4E***MSL8:55amFFF9:06amFORBIDDENForbidden Foods completes acquisition of Blue Dinosaur***MSL8:54amKIS9:06amKING ISLNDTrading Halt***NCZ10:00amAUC9:06amAUC Accelerates Resource Expansion Activities at Katanning***NCZ9:48amEVN9:02amEVOLUTIONCowal Underground Project Receives NSW Government Approval***NEU10:55amMMG9:00amMONGERGOLDUpdate on Exploration Program of Work***NIC8:08amMIO8:59amMACARTHURMFS Update - Metallurgical & infrastructure design advances***NME10:04amMSL8:55amMSL SOLTNSMSL Share Purchase Plan***PET12:23pmMSL8:54amMSL SOLTNSMSL acquires OrderMate and commences US growth strategy***PLY8:33amAER8:54amAEERISProposed issue of securities - AER***PME9:21amAER8:54amAEERISPlacement to accelerate revenue growth***PO310:00amICQ8:52amICAR ASIARevised non-binding acquisition proposal from Carsome***QIP8:45amKAI8:51amKAIROSKairos Expands Pilbara Project***RDH11:23amQIP8:45amQANTMIPQANTM completes acquisition of Sortify.tm Limited***RDH10:40amVLC8:41amVLARGECOUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SNC10:16amVIS8:41amVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***STA8:17amVIF8:41amVDITLFXINTUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***SWT9:16amVHY8:41amVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***TER10:00amVGS8:41amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***TIE9:11amVGE8:41amVEMMKTSUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***TMG9:11amVEQ8:41amVGDFTSEEURUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***TNY9:07amVDH8:41amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***TPD11:52amVDG8:41amVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***VAP8:41amVDC8:41amVDCONSERVUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***VBL8:41amVDB8:41amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***VDB8:41amVBL8:41amVDGLBINFRAUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***VDC8:41amVAP8:41amV300APROPUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement***VDG8:41amACF8:35amACROWAcrow Announces Earnings Guidance Upgrade***VDH8:41amPLY8:33amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Acquires Dumb Ways To Die Franchise***VEQ8:41amAGY8:33amARGOSYRincon 2,000TPA Li2CO3 Operational Update***VGE8:41amJDR8:27amJADAR RESField Work Commences at Shaw River Project***VGS8:41amABR8:27amAMERPACBOUS Listing and Change of Name to 5E Advanced Materials, Inc.***VHY8:41amAPG8:25amAUSTPAC RPreliminary Final Report***VIF8:41amABC8:19amADEL BRTNAdbri acquires Victorian sand quarries in JV with Barro***VIS8:41amMOZ8:18amMOSAICMOZ - Update EziBuy***VLC8:41amMCM8:17amMCMININGMCM FY2021 Financial Results Announcement***VMY9:33amSTA8:17amSTRANDLINEFinancial Close Achieved***WBT9:48amIVV8:08amISCS&P500REVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WCG10:50amNIC8:08amNICKLMINESAngel Nickel Project Ownership Increased to 80%***WML9:52amLM88:07amLUNNONMETEast Cooee Records More High Grade Nickel***WRM10:00amCI18:05amCREDITLMarket Update - BNPL officially launched***WWG10:00am


----------



## barney (4 October 2021)

*10.49am Monday 4th September*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeHXG10:49amHEXAGONHexagon Appoints Merrill Gray as Managing Director***1ST9:23amVLS10:39amVLSCIENCEProfit Guidance***AAU9:06amHNR10:29amHANNANSReinstatement to Official Quotation***AGE9:44amHNR10:29amHANNANSHannans - Expansion of LiB Recycling in Europe***AGE9:43amAT110:23amATOMO DIAGPause in Trading***AHI10:00amTAS10:18amTASMAN RESFurther US OptiBlend Sales Representation Expansion***AIA7:30amEDE10:11amEDEN INNOVFurther US OptiBlend Sales Representation Expansion***AKN8:56amTMK10:08amTAMASKAOILNapoleon Independent Resources Estimate***ALY8:19amAS210:03amASKARI METAskari Entitlement Issue of Options (Amended)***ANX8:20amPME10:01amPROMEDICUSCEO Interview - Novant Health***AOF9:55amRGI10:00amROTOGROPause in Trading***AS210:03amAHI10:00amADVANCEDHIDiscovery Vitality Pilot Update***AT110:23amGTG9:58amGENE TECHGTG delivers material increase in cash receipts***AVE9:22amMTC9:56amMETALSTECHBonanza Grade Gold Intersection in UGA-18 Drilling Results***AXE9:55amAOF9:55amAU OFFICEMerger Implementation Deed***AZS9:20amAXE9:55amARCHER MAT$15m successfully raised via an institutional placement***BRI9:25amNVA9:53amNOVA MINResponse to ASX Query***BRI9:23amCNW9:50amCIRRUS NETLetter to Shareholders re Webcentral***CCZ8:18amFEL9:49amFE LIMITEDFEL Completes First Shipment from JWD Project***CNW9:50amAGE9:44amProposed issue of securities - AGE***CYL8:17amAGE9:43am$11M Placement and Loyalty Option***DRE8:16amLCD9:34amLATCONSOLDPhase 2 Exploration Commenced at Murchison Gold Project***EDE10:11amFRS9:33amFORRESTInitial field program confirms Pegmatitites at Forrestania***ERA8:48amRMX9:31amREDMOUNTOctober Exploration Update***EXP9:24amSYA9:30amSAYONANon renounceable Rights Offer Prospectus***FEL9:49amSYA9:29amSAYONAProposed issue of securities - SYA***FIJ8:55amSYA9:28amSAYONAInvestors Back Moblan Acquisition With A$100m Placement***FRS9:33amSNC9:26amSANDONCompletion of Entitlement Offer and Shortfall Placement***GOR8:18amBRI9:25amBIG RIVERCompletion of acquisition of Revolution Wood Panels***GSM8:18amEXP9:24amEXPERNCECOCompletion of Institutional Offer following strong demand***GTG9:58am1ST9:23am1ST GROUPEntitlement Offer raises $1m to implement FY22 Roadmap***HNR10:29amBRI9:23amBIG RIVERAcquisition of United Building Products***HNR10:29amAVE9:22amAVECHODosing begins in Phase I PK trial testing CBD soft-gel***HXG10:49amAZS9:20amAZURE MINSBarton Project Update***IHC8:14amINR9:17amIONEERProposed ruling to list Tiehm's buckwheat as endangered***IHE8:14amKMT9:14amKOPOREMTManaging Director Appointment***IHH8:14amITG9:13amINTEGA GRPIntega enters Scheme Implementation Deed with Kiwa***IJH8:14amKIS9:11amKING ISLNDDolphin Project Equity Raising Presentation October 2021***IJR8:14amKIS9:11amKING ISLNDKIS Successfully Completes $31M Equity Raising***INR9:17amAAU9:06amANTILLESAntilles Reports Continuing High Grade Gold & Silver Results***ITG9:13amAKN8:56amAUKINGAuKing intersects 124m of 1.03% Cu at Koongie Park***IVV8:14amFIJ8:55amFIJI KAVAFiji Kava Achieves Record Quarterly Results***JGH8:32amERA8:48amERAResignation of Chief Executive - Mr Welsh appointed (Acting)***JGH8:20amXTE8:48amXTEKLTDXTEK Investor Briefing Presentation***KCC8:23amXTE8:48amXTEKLTDXTEK Launches Capital Raising***KIS9:11amTYR8:43amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 81 - Week Ended 1 October 2021***KIS9:11amTOM8:38amTOMIZONEAgreement Regarding FE Investments Ltd Debt***KMT9:14amNCK8:33amNICK SCALIAcquisition of Plush-Think Sofas***LCD9:34amJGH8:32amJADE GASJade Gas Holdings commences trading on ASX***MAT8:21amNGS8:29amNGSLTDNew Chinese distribution agreement with Ultrahealth Group***MIL8:24amVVL8:26amVDGLOBVALUFinal Distribution Announcement***MTC9:56amVMI8:26amVDMINVOLFinal Distribution Announcement***NCK8:33amVGM8:26amVDMULTIFACFinal Distribution Announcement***NGS8:29amVLC8:25amVLARGECOFinal Distribution Announcement***NVA9:53amVIS8:25amVDSMALLCAPFinal Distribution Announcement***NWC8:21amVIF8:25amVDITLFXINTFinal Distribution Announcement***PME10:01amVHY8:25amVHIGHYIELDFinal Distribution Announcement***PNR8:21amVGS8:25amVINTLFinal Distribution Announcement***PUR8:21amVGE8:25amVEMMKTSFinal Distribution Announcement***RFR8:20amVGB8:25amVGOVBONDFinal Distribution Announcement***RGI10:00amVET8:25amVANETAUETFFinal Distribution Announcement***RMX9:31amVES8:25amVDETHISHSFinal Distribution Announcement***SKC8:16amVEQ8:25amVGDFTSEEURFinal Distribution Announcement***SNC9:26amVEF8:25amVDETHIBONDFinal Distribution Announcement***STA8:20amVDH8:25amVDHIGHGROWFinal Distribution Announcement***SYA9:30amVDG8:25amVDGROWTHFinal Distribution Announcement***SYA9:29amVDC8:25amVDCONSERVFinal Distribution Announcement***SYA9:28amVDB8:25amVDBALANCEFinal Distribution Announcement***TAS10:18amVCF8:25amVDINTCRDSCFinal Distribution Announcement***TMB8:20amVBN8:25amVGLAGGBNDHFinal Distribution Announcement***TMK10:08amVBL8:25amVDGLBINFRAFinal Distribution Announcement***TOM8:38amVAS8:25amV300AEQFinal Distribution Announcement***TUL8:21amVAP8:25amV300APROPFinal Distribution Announcement***TYR8:43amVAF8:25amVAUSFIFinal Distribution Announcement***VAC8:25amVAE8:25amVGDFTSEASAFinal Distribution Announcement***VAE8:25amVAC8:25amVAN ACFIIEFinal Distribution Announcement***VAF8:25amMIL8:24amMIL-SGShareholder update -Contract Win Victoria***VAP8:25amKCC8:23amKINCORACOPKincora approves Equity Incentive and Stock Option Plans***VAS8:25amNWC8:21amNEWWORLDRNew Share Issue***VBL8:25amTUL8:21amTULLARESPNR: Scotia Deeps returns wide and very high grade results***VBN8:25amPNR8:21amPANTOROScotia Deeps returns wide and very high grade results***VCF8:25amPUR8:21amPURSUITMINExploration Update Drilling Phils Hill***VDB8:25amMAT8:21amMATSA RESUpdated Fortitude Study Increases Surplus to A$95M***VDC8:25amANX8:20amANAXMETALSLarge Near Mine Base Metals Targets at Whim Creek Project***VDG8:25amJGH8:20amJADE GASReinstatement to Official Quotation***VDH8:25amRFR8:20amRAFAELLASanta Comba first production achieved from underground***VEF8:25amSTA8:20amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Mining Services Contract Awarded***VEQ8:25amTMB8:20amTAMBOURAHTambourah Gold project rock chip sample results***VES8:25amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESGidgee North Base Metal and Gold Exploration Update***VET8:25amALY8:19amALCHEMYRESHigh Resolution UAV Magnetic Surveys Commence at Karonie***VGB8:25amWAF8:19amWESTAFRICAWAF produces record 82koz gold in September Quarter***VGE8:25amGOR8:18amGOLDROADGruyere Production and Production Guidance Update***VGM8:26amGSM8:18amGOLDENSTATAir-Core Drilling Commences at Yule***VGS8:25amZNC8:18amZENITH MINDrilling to Test New High-Grade Gold Zones at Split Rocks***VHY8:25amCCZ8:18amCASTILLOCODue Diligence Verifies Lithium Occurrence at Picasso Project***VIF8:25amCYL8:17amCAT METALSAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***VIS8:25amDRE8:16amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Program Commenced at Tarraji-Yampi Project***VLC8:25amSKC8:16amSKYCITYUPDATE ON SKYCITY HAMILTON***VLS10:39amIVV8:14amISCS&P500FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VMI8:26amIJR8:14amISCSMLCAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VVL8:26amIJH8:14amISCMIDCAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WAF8:19amIHH8:14amISGHYBAUDFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WSR8:19amIHE8:14amISEMBAUDFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***XTE8:48amIHC8:14amISGCBAUDFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***XTE8:48amAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTAuckland Airport announces new Chief Executive***ZNC8:18am


----------



## barney (5 October 2021)

*10.43am Tuesday 5th October *
(ps  Obviously yesterday was 4th October not September  )



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAT110:43amATOMO DIAGAtomo and Access Bio renegotiate supply agreements***ABC8:22amMHK10:43amMETALHAWKPaydirt Nickel Conference Presentation 5 October 2021***ADD8:41amHRZ10:37amHORIZONHigh Grade Results Continue From New Kestrel Discovery***ADX10:15amICG10:31amINCA MINLSRiqueza Project, Peru - NE Area Drilling Update***AE18:54amSIV10:22amSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - Closure of Remediation Program***AHF10:21amAHF10:21amAUSDAIRYOrganic Certification of all Group Farms***AME8:28amEVN10:20amEVOLUTIONNML: Acquisition of Mt Carlton & Equity Raising***AOU9:19amEVN10:20amEVOLUTIONNML: Acquisition of Mt Carlton & Equity Raising***AR38:57amNML10:20amTransformational Acquisition of Mt Carlton & Equity Raising***ARR8:35amNML10:19amTransformational Acquisition of Mt Carlton & Equity Raising***AT110:43amWML10:16amWOOMERAShare Placement and Rights Offer***AUK10:04amADX10:15amADXENERGYADX signs MOA with Renewable Power Provider for H2 Project***AUT9:13amTIE10:12amTIETTOTietto to Deliver 260,000 oz Gold in Abujar First Year***AV18:24amLIT10:12amLITHIUMAUSEPA issues Envirostream 99year licence for battery recycling***AZY8:25amTMB10:09amTAMBOURAHMajor Magnetic Targets Revealed at Julimar North***BBN8:29amCKA10:08amCOKALCokal Finalises Purchase of BBM Permanent Port Site on Barit***BC88:25amDDD10:07am3D RESRestated Resource Assessment for Challenger Deposit***BCA8:31amWOR10:06amWORLEYWoodside frame agreement for Western Australia gas plants***BCN8:23amVML10:05amVITALMETALVital Metals Saskatoon Update***BRK8:50amAUK10:04amAUMAKE LTDReopening international borders and placement positions AUK***BSX9:36amTMG10:04amTRIGG MINScoping Study Presentation on Lake Throssell***BSX9:35amCPH10:04amCRESOMernova Secures over A$800,000 in New Purchase Orders***BTN9:22amTMG10:04amTRIGG MINPositive Scoping Study on Lake Throssell and MRE Upgrade***CAD8:28amLIT10:03amLITHIUMAUSPause in Trading***CCZ8:24amDDD10:01am3D RESPause in Trading***CDT8:26amCPH10:01amCRESOPause in Trading***CKA10:08amYPB10:01amYPB GROUPCritical patent granted by USPTO enhancing value of MM asset***CPH10:04amIXU10:00amIXUPIXUP enters US online gaming and sports wagering markets***CPH10:01amVHT9:56amVOLPARAVolpara signs largest deal to date with US imaging leader***CTM9:44amKRR9:51amKING RIVERHPA Project - Definitive Feasibility Study Awarded***CUL9:18amSSH9:51amSSHGROUP300% FY21 Revenue Growth Guidance and Trading Update***CWX8:31amNWC9:50amNEWWORLDRNew World acquires 100% ownership of Antler Deposit***CYG8:24amLGM9:50amLEGACY MINAdditional High-Grade Gold Assays at Harden***CYL8:23amPFT9:46amPURE FOODSTrading Halt***DCN8:25amLEX9:46amLEFROYEXPDrill Testing of Multiple Magnetic Targets Underway at Burns***DDD10:07amCTM9:44amCENTAURUSJaguar Project - Australian Nickel Conference Presentation***DDD10:01amOPY9:43amOPENPAYOpenpay partners with Cross River to support US expansion***DEG9:07amGAS9:42amSTATE GASLow Emission Hydrogen and Carbon Sequestration Project***DEG8:50amLSR9:39amLODESTARThick Highly Prospective Ultramafics Intersected at Nepean***DYL8:29amVMC9:38amVENUS METAnomalous PGE-Base Metals identified at Barrabarra North***E2M9:06amKZR9:38amKALAMAZOOAshburton Gold Project Drilling Update***EN19:03amKWR9:37amKINGWESTGoongarrie Discovery Extended, Priority Drilling Imminent***ESR9:30amMAY9:36amMELBANAAlameda-1 intersects 670 metres of oil shows***EVN10:20amBSX9:36amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Investor Presentation - Paydirt Nickel Conference***EVN10:20amBSX9:35amBLACKSTONEBlackstone and Government to Explore District Scale Targets***EVN9:04amMHK9:35amMETALHAWKAssay Results Confirm Strike Potential at Commodore***FBR9:31amTTM9:31amTITANMINTrading Halt***GAS9:42amMRC9:31amMIN.COMMODMRC TO FORM A EUROPEAN SUSTAINABLE GRAPHITE BUSINESS***GNP8:28amFBR9:31amFASTBRICKFBR signs multi-home Wall as a Service contract***GSN8:46amESR9:30amESTRELLA RCarr Boyd Phase 4 Exploration Early Success***GTR8:34amMOT9:29amMETINCOMEResults of Unit Purchase Plan***HRZ10:37amBTN9:22amBUTNButn and Ready Media Group partnership***ICG10:31amNML9:20amTrading Halt***IKE8:30amAOU9:19amAUROCH MINNEPEAN DEEPS EXPLORATION UPDATE***IXU10:00amQML9:18amQMINESTrading Halt***JDR8:39amCUL9:18amCULLEN RESWongan Hills Project - Investor Presentation***K2F8:23amAUT9:13amAUTECOSignificant discovery of high-grade gold veins***KLL9:13amKLL9:13amKALIUMLAKETrading Halt***KRR9:51amVIC9:11amVIC MINESVictory Expands Footprint at Bonaparte***KWR9:37amPXX9:10amPOLARXNew copper discovery at Caribou Dome***KZR9:38amTOE9:09amTORO ENERGDiamond Drilling Recommences on Toro's Dusty Nickel Project***LEX9:46amRCR9:08amRINCONRESSouth Telfer Exploration Update***LGM9:50amDEG9:07amDEGREYMallina Gold Project Scoping Study - Investor Presentation***LIT10:12amE2M9:06amE2METALSGold and silver assays confirm Malvina discovery***LIT10:03amRHY9:05amRHYTHM BIORhythm Receives $2.4m R&D Tax Incentive***LM88:27amNML9:04amEVN:Agreement to divest Mt Carlton gold mine for up to A$90M***LSR9:39amEVN9:04amEVOLUTIONAgreement to divest Mt Carlton gold mine for up to A$90M***M248:32amEN19:03amENGAGE BDRBonus Option Issue Prospectus***MAY9:36amAR38:57amAUSTRAREAppointment of Managing Director***MHK10:43amSMX8:56amS-MATTERSTrading halt***MHK9:35amAE18:54amAERISONNew contracts secured and increased FY2022 revenue guidance***MOT9:29amTNR8:51amTORIANTyrannus Gold Multiple Target Zones Confirmed***MRC9:31amBRK8:50amBROOKSIDEJewell Well Production Continues to Increase***MVL8:33amDEG8:50amDEGREYDe Grey Mining Mallina Gold Project Scoping Study***NML10:20amSHE8:49amSTONEHORSEJewell Well Production Rates Continue to Increase***NML10:19amGSN8:46amGREATSOUTH17m@7g/t incl 1m@109g/tAu discovered 200m from Southern Star***NML9:20amTSO8:43amTESORO RESMore High-Grade Gold at Ternera***NML9:04amPEX8:42amPEEL MNGNWR Resources Series Presentation***NWC9:50amADD8:41amADAVALEAdavale Raises $2M via Placement and to launch SPP***NZM7:31amJDR8:39amJADAR RESAcquisition of Khartoum Tenements Complete***OAR8:21amARR8:35amARAREEARTHNew Managing Director Appointed***OPT8:23amGTR8:34amGTI RESDUE DILIGENCE COMPLETED ON URANIUM ACQUISTION***OPY9:43amPXS8:33amPHARMAXISPXS Cleared to Progress to Phase 2 Bone Marrow Cancer Trial***PEX8:42amMVL8:33amMARVELGOLDTabakorole mineral resource exceeds one million ounces***PFT9:46amSSH8:32amSSHGROUP300% FY21 Revenue Growth Guidance and Trading Update***PNN8:24amM248:32amMAMBALTDNWR Virtual Resources Conference Presentation***PXS8:33amCWX8:31amCARAWINEBCA: Maiden Manganese Resource for LR1 Prospect at Flanagan***PXX9:10amBCA8:31amBLK CANYONMaiden Manganese Resource for LR1 Prospect at Flanagan Bore***QML9:18amVYS8:31amVYSARNLTDInvestor Presentation October 2021***RCR9:08amIKE8:30amIKE GPSIKE wins material customer contract extension***RHY9:05amBBN8:29amBABY B2021 AGM - Chairman's and CEO's address to shareholders***RZI8:25amDYL8:29amD YELLOWMajor Ore Reserve Milestone Achieved For Tumas DFS***SHE8:49amCAD8:28amCAENEUSCompletion of Maiden Drilling***SIV10:22amAME8:28amALTOMETALSLords scale continues to grow with new Juno discovery***SMX8:56amSOL8:28amSOUL W.H.Merger of SOL and MLT Implemented***SOL8:28amGNP8:28amGENUSPLUSRenewable Energy Contract Award***SRJ8:27amSRJ8:27amSRJTECHNOSRJ wins asset integrity solutions contract with ADNOC***SSH9:51amLM88:27amLUNNONMETDiamond Drilling Hits Gold Structure at Foster***SSH8:32amCDT8:26amCASTLE MINCastle Advances Battery Metals Strategy***TIE10:12amDCN8:25amDACIANGOLDDacian Refinances with Corporate - Level Debt Facility***TMB10:09amBC88:25amBLACK CATHigh Grades Continue at Fingals Fortune***TMG10:04amWSA8:25amWEST AREASOdysseus Mine Development Reaches First Ore***TMG10:04amRZI8:25amRAIZINVESTSeptember 2021 - Key Metrics***TNR8:51amAZY8:25amANTIPA MINFurther High-Grade Gold Results at 100% Minyari Deposit***TOE9:09amAV18:24amADVERITASAdveritas' Annualised Revenue Growth Trajectory Continues***TSO8:43amPNN8:24amPEPINNINIEyre Peninsula Kaolin Project Tenement Granted***TTM9:31amCCZ8:24amCASTILLOCOBig One Assays Extend Mineralisation***VHT9:56amCYG8:24amCOVENTRYQ1 FY22 Trading Update***VIC9:11amK2F8:23amK2FLYTDK2F Contracts with Rio Tinto to implement Ground Disturbance***VMC9:38amCYL8:23amCAT METALSMineral resource increase at Henty mine***VML10:05amOPT8:23amOPTHEAOpthea's Phase 3 open for patient recruitment in Europe***VYS8:31amBCN8:23amBEACON MINBeacon to Pay Fully Franked Dividend***WML10:16amABC8:22amADEL BRTNAppointment of CEO as Managing Director and CEO***WOR10:06amOAR8:21amOAR RESThe Presence of Ultramafic Rocks Confirmed at Crown***WSA8:25amNZM7:31amNZME LTDMarket Update - COVID-19 impacts***YPB10:01am


----------



## barney (6 October 2021)

*10.48am Wednesday 6th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeG1A10:48amGALENA MINGalena Commences Underground Mining at Abra***AAR9:23amSWP10:42amSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Acquire Newcastle-based Telco Countrytell***AD18:33amTRN10:41amTORRENSEmmie Bluff IOCG Drilling Intersects More Copper***AGC8:25amENN10:36amELANORNew Funds Management Initiative***AON8:26amRF110:32amREGAL INVEntitlement Offer Cleansing Notice***APA10:09amRF110:29amREGAL INVRF1 Entitlement Offer Flyer***ARX8:20amRF110:29amREGAL INVRF1 Entitlement Offer Information Booklet***BGD9:05amRF110:28amREGAL INVRF1 Investor Presentation***BMM8:26amRF110:28amREGAL INVRF1 Launch Announcement***BTN9:37amVVA10:22amVIVALEISURBi-Monthly Presentation (Jul/Aug 2021)***COD8:21amMCT10:21amMETALICITYDiamond Drilling to Commence at the Kookynie Gold Project***COE10:09amVVA10:20amVIVALEISURMarket Update Announcement***CWX8:22amCOE10:09amCOOPEROperations and finance update***DTM9:38amAPA10:09amAPA GROUPCOE: Operations and finance update***EER9:35amLDX10:04amLUMOSEconomic Evaluation of FebriDx***EMV8:22amLSX10:01amLION SELCTPani Combination update- J Resources Pani transaction***ENN10:36amPEX10:00amPEEL MNGExcellent Metallurgy and Ore-sorting Results***G1A10:48amKRR9:50amKING RIVERHPA Project - Future Battery Industries CRC***GAL8:21amNAE9:49amNEW AGENAE Commences Lammerlaw NZ Fieldwork***GEV9:00amKSS9:42amKLEOSTechnical Presentation Paper for GEOINT21 Symposium***GLH9:04amSMN9:41amSTRUCT MONTrading Halt***GTE8:23amMHK9:41amMETALHAWKTrading Halt***HHR8:58amDTM9:38amDARTMINLITHIUM DRILLING UPDATE***HYM9:35amPNN9:38amPEPINNINIEyre Peninsula Kaolin Project second Tenement Granted***KEY9:38amTEG9:38amTRIANGLEKEY:Update on Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin***KFW8:28amKEY9:38amKEY PETROLUpdate on Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin***KRR9:50amPLS9:37amPILBARAMINMaterial Increase in Ore Reserve***KSS9:42amBTN9:37amBUTNButn and Agentbox partnership***KWR9:28amEER9:35amEASTENERGYConcept Study for Blackall Coal Project***LCD8:24amHYM9:35amHYPERIONMaiden Resource Confirms Major Critical Mineral Province***LCY8:22amPRX9:34amPRODGOLDrilling Extends Shallow Gold Mineralisation at Buccaneer***LDX10:04amQML9:33amQMINESMultiple Wide High-Grade Intersections Outside Resource***LSX10:01amKWR9:28amKINGWESTMining JV to see Gold Production Recommence at Menzies***MCT10:21amVMC9:27amVENUS METRXL: Youanmi Deeps Metallurgical Testwork Updates***MDC9:22amRXL9:27amROX RESYouanmi Deeps Metallurgical Testwork Updates***MEU8:58amAAR9:23amANGLONew RC Drill Results Expand Mandilla East***MFG8:53amMDC9:22amMEDLABNanocelle Issued Notice of Allowance by US Patent Office***MHK9:41amPDZ9:21amPRAIRIEPrairie Acquires Interest in Greenland Copper Province***MKG8:25amXF19:20amXREFXref achieves 126% Sales Growth & $1.2m Cash Surplus Q1FY22***MKR8:46amRAC9:17amRACEONCORace secures fifth US patent for Zantrene***MNS9:03amXF19:16amXREFXref - First quarter Appendix 4C - September 2021***NAE9:49amRF19:16amREGAL INVTrading Halt***NEU8:53amBGD9:05amBARTONGOLDAgreements to trial CSIRO exploration technology***OZZ8:59amGLH9:04amGLOBALHEInvestor Presentation***PDZ9:21amMNS9:03amMAGNISResponse to ASX Query Letter***PEX10:00amSPA9:02amSPACETALKMobile Operator Elisa to sell Spacetalk in Finland***PLG8:32amGEV9:00amGLOBENEVENApproval Milestone for Innovative Compressed Hydrogen Ship***PLS9:37amOZZ8:59amOZZRESExcellent results from maiden drill program at Maguires***PNN9:38amMEU8:58amMARMOTAMarmota acquires Junction Dam uranium tenement next to Boss***PRX9:34amHHR8:58amHARTSHEADHartshead Selected For Role In UK Hydrogen Generation***QML9:33amMFG8:53amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - September 2021***RAC9:17amNEU8:53amNEUREN$3.3 million raised from oversubscribed SPP***RCB8:34amMKR8:46amMANUKARESMKR - September Operations Update***RCB8:34amRCB8:34amRUSCRPBETFUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - RCB***RDV8:28amRCB8:34amRUSCRPBETFFinal Distribution September 2021***RF110:32amAD18:33amAD1 HOLDRecord Performance, Art of Mentoring Trading Update***RF110:29amRSM8:32amFinal Distribution September 2021***RF110:29amPLG8:32amPEARL GULLExceptional Ultra High Grade Iron Results***RF110:28amRGB8:29amRUSGOVBETFFinal Distribution September 2021***RF110:28amKFW8:28amKFWDisclosure Document***RF19:16amRDV8:28amRUS DIVFinal Distribution September 2021***RGB8:29amSWF8:27amSELFWEALTHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RSM8:32amBMM8:26amBALKAN MINCompletion of Sampling at Dobrinja Lithium-Borate Project***RXL9:27amAON8:26amAPOLLO MINShallow High-Grade Results Extend Footprint at Dikaki***SHH8:24amAGC8:25amAGCLTDCargelligo Project Diamond Drilling Update***SMN9:41amVHT8:25amVOLPARAVolpara Q2FY22 Business Update and Morgans Presentation***SPA9:02amMKG8:25amMAKOGogbala Returns Multiple Wide and High-Grade Results***SWF8:27amLCD8:24amLATCONSOLDSt Annes Drilling Returns 31.2g/t Gold***SWP10:42amSHH8:24amSHREE MINNew Gold Targets identified at Kookynie West***TEG9:38amVRC8:23amVOLTMajor Gold Anomalies Identified In Konsolon & Nzima Permits***TRN10:41amGTE8:23amGREAT WESTEM Survey Defines Discrete VMS Targets at Yandal West***TRN8:21amEMV8:22amEMVISIONFDA Breakthrough Device Application Update***VHT8:25amLCY8:22amLEGACYIRONMaiden RC drilling intercepts gold at Sunrise Bore***VMC9:27amCWX8:22amCARAWINEWest Paterson Drilling Commences***VRC8:23amTRN8:21amTORRENSCOD: Emmie Bluff Deeps Mineralised Zone Expanded***VVA10:22amCOD8:21amCODAMINLTDEmmie Bluff Deeps Mineralised Zone Substantially Expanded***VVA10:20amGAL8:21amGALILEOMultiple Targets Ready for Drilling at Norseman***XF19:20amARX8:20amAROA BIOAroa delivers strong half, Myriad GPO win***XF19:16am


----------



## barney (7 October 2021)

*10.12am Thursday 7th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTTM10:12amTITANMINTitan raises A$18m to Accelerate Drilling at Dynasty***1AD8:23amCR910:05amCORELLARESExceptional kaolin brightness results for Tampu Project***1VG9:44amEMD10:04amEMYRIALEmyria selected to join Palantirs Foundry Builders Program***AGD8:56amSFG9:59amSEAFARMSPause in Trading***ALY9:34amIHR9:53amINTELLIHRQ1FY22 Sales Announcement***ARD9:19amCDX9:51amCARDIEXLTDManufacturing Agreement with Fenda Technology for CONNEQT***AZI8:16amPLS9:46amPILBARAMINCommissioning Commences at Ngungaju Plant***BMM8:20amQRI9:45amQUAL RE IFEntitlement Offer Investor Presentation***CCZ8:23amTER9:45amTERRACOMRelease of FY21 Audited Financial Statements***CDT8:18am1VG9:44amVICTORYRC Drilling Over Three Projects to Commence Imminently***CDX9:51amMM89:42amMED METALSNickelSearch IPO Update***CKF9:03amYPB9:40amYPB GROUPFirst commercial trial in SE Asia for MotifMicro1***CR910:05amQRI9:40amQUAL RE IFEntitlement Offer Product Disclosure Statement***CV18:22amVKA9:38amVIKINGMINEVIKING COMMENCES RC DRILLING ON HIGH PRIORITY TARGETS***CXL9:36amPRO9:38amPROPHECYProphecy Signs US Health Insurer Humana***CXL9:07amMOB9:37amMOBILICOMMobilicom fulfils delivery to leading global drone supplier***DLC8:27amQRI9:36amQUAL RE IFCapital Raising - Entitlement Offer***DVP8:24amCXL9:36amCALIXCalix's LEILAC-1 Project Report Released - Amended***DYL8:24amALY9:34amALCHEMYRESTrading Halt***EMD10:04amEVS9:32amENVIROSUITStrong start in Q1 with 42% New ARR PCP increase***EVS9:32amMTC9:31amMETALSTECHUPWARD REVISION OF BONANZA GOLD HIT AT STUREC***FID9:20amMXC9:30amMGC PHARMAAMC INC. PLACES US$3M CIMETRA PURCHASE ORDER***GED8:19amNML9:30amNavarre completes placement for acquisition of Mt Carlton***GEV8:27amQUB9:28amQUBEAXX: ACCC investigates Qube's Newcastle Agri Terminal acq***GML8:29amMIO9:25amMACARTHURMFS Update - Rail and port concept plan of operations advance***IDA9:18amTPS9:24amTHREAT PROConsolidation of Monitoring Operations Centres***IHR9:53amVR89:21amVANAD RESTrading Halt***JDR8:28amFID9:20amFIDUCIANGPFiducian supports Franchisee to acquire $38M in FUA***KIN8:20amARD9:19amARGENT MINDRILLING RESTARTS AT PINE RIDGE***KTA8:24amIDA9:18amINDIANARESExploration Update***M2R8:24amZNC9:16amZENITH MINMassive Sulphides in Snook Copper Drilling***MIO9:25amSTM9:14amSUN METALSEl Palmar Gold-Copper Porphyry Discovery***MM89:42amNTL9:11amNEWTALISMNTrading Halt***MOB9:37amSKF9:07amSKYFIISkyfii signs $1.6m in contracts across EMEA Region***MTC9:31amCXL9:07amCALIXCalix's LEILAC-1 project report released***MXC9:30amTUL9:04amTULLARESTulla Investor Roadshow Presentation***NML9:30amPNR9:04amPANTOROTUL: Tulla Investor Roadshow Presentation***NSM8:44amCKF9:03amCOLLINS FDSigns Corporate Franchise Agreement for KFC Netherlands***NTL9:11amPNM8:59amPACIFICNMLInitial JORC Resource Estimate at Jejevo***OPY8:47amAGD8:56amAUST GOLDAustral Engages SLR to update NI 43-101 Technical Report***OPY8:38amOPY8:47amOPENPAYOpy USA Market Update - Ready to Launch and Scale***PEC8:30amRAS8:46amRAGUSALonely Mine Gold Project EIA Development Approval***PKD8:22amSMX8:44amS-MATTERSVoluntary suspension***PLS9:46amNSM8:44amNORTHSTAWAC drilling commences at Radio Prospect***PNM8:59amOPY8:38amOPENPAYOPY signs Goldman Sachs US Receivables Warehouse Facility***PNR9:04amTDO8:38am3D OILUpdate to VIC/P74 Prospective Resource Estimates***PRL8:27amPEC8:30amPERPET RESInvestor Presentation***PRO9:38amGML8:29amGATEWAYOxide Gold Anomalism Intersected over 2km in AC Drilling***QRI9:45amJDR8:28amJADAR RESShaw River Tenement Granted***QRI9:40amPRL8:27amPROVINCEGEV: GEV Commences HyEnergy Hydrogen Export Study***QRI9:36amGEV8:27amGLOBENEVENGEV Commences HyEnergy Hydrogen Export Study***QUB9:28amDLC8:27amDELECTAREX Uranium Samples Exceed Lab Threshold***RAS8:46amDVP8:24amDEVELOPCompany Name Change & New ASX Code DVP***RWD8:23amDYL8:24amD YELLOWReptile Basement Target Offers Resource Upgrade Opportunity***SBM8:20amM2R8:24amMIRAMARSignificant Gold Results from Gidji JV Drilling***SFG9:59amKTA8:24amKRAKATOAMajor Developments at Dalgaranga Critical Metals Project, WA***SKF9:07amWOA8:23amWIDE OPENLupin Project Update***SMX8:44amRWD8:23amREWARD MINOfficer Basin Clearance Heritage Survey Completed***STM9:14amCCZ8:23amCASTILLOCOSignificant Pegmatite Outcropping at Litchfield Project***SXE8:22am1AD8:23amADALTABTB funding transferred to AD-214 inhalation program***TDO8:38amSXE8:22amSTH X ELECContract Awards and Business Update***TER9:45amCV18:22amCV CHECKFlash update***THR8:19amPKD8:22amPARKD LTDPARKD Registers Construction Company***TLM8:21amTLM8:21amTALISMANDrilling and Exploration Update, NSW Gold and Base Metals***TPS9:24amBMM8:20amBALKAN MINCorporate Presentation***TTM10:12amSBM8:20amST.BARBARAKIN: Kin Plans $13M Rights Issue & Rejects NBIO from SBM***TUL9:04amKIN8:20amKIN MININGKin Plans $13M Rights Issue & Rejects NBIO from St Barbara***VKA9:38amGED8:19amGOLD DEEPNOSIB HIGH-GRADE COPPER - VANADIUM DRILLING COMMENCED***VR89:21amTHR8:19amTHORMININGNew Gold Assays Define Drill Targets, Ragged Range***WOA8:23amCDT8:18amCASTLE MINDrill Targets Added and Refined at Polelle***WSR8:17amWSR8:17amWESTAR RESMaiden drilling at Gidgee South confirms gold mineralisation***YPB9:40amAZI8:16amALTAZINCHigh-grade Extensions at Gorno***ZNC9:16am


----------



## barney (8 October 2021)

*3.06pm Friday 8th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeNOR3:06pmNORWOODTrading Halt***4DS9:25amIVO3:05pmINVIGORGRPCapital Raising Key Terms***AAU9:06amNOR3:00pmNORWOODPause in Trading***ABX8:22amANV2:59pmAUSNET SERT/o Panel AST 02 Panel Declines to Conduct Proceedings***AGS9:28amRMI2:44pmRES MININGResults of Meeting***AKN1:57pmJDR2:40pmJADAR RESMt Wells and Maranboy Project Acquisition Terminated***ANV2:59pmKPO2:31pmKALINATrading Halt***BDC9:16amKPO2:10pmKALINAPause in Trading***BEE10:22amAKN1:57pmAUKINGResponse to ASX Aware Query***BTR10:33amPRN1:50pmPERENTIChairman's Address to Shareholders***CRO8:42amRCE1:11pmRECCE LTDTrading halt***CYP9:23amPHL1:01pmPROPELLPlatform partnership with Square - additional information***CZR9:48amNTL12:50pmNEWTALISMNDirector Resignation***ECS9:38amYFZ12:48pmYOUFOODZYFZ Results of Scheme Meeting***ERA8:23amRCE12:21pmRECCE LTDPause in Trading***GCY10:04amGRV11:43amGREENVALERe-issue of ASX Release of 22 September 2021***GRV11:43amHNR11:01amHANNANSHannans - LiB Recycling in Europe***HNR11:01amPHL10:57amPROPELLPause In Trading***IMC10:56amIMC10:56amIMMURONIMM124E Demonstrates Antiviral T-Cell Immunity***IVO3:05pmBTR10:33amBRIGHTSTACompletion of $2.3 Million Placement and Drilling Update***JDR2:40pmBEE10:22amBROO LTD$3.6 million Convertible Note Capital Raising***JNO9:10amWGX10:04amWESTGOLDWestgold Prepares to Lodge its Gascoyne Takeover Offer***KAU9:36amGCY10:04amGASCOYNEWGX: Westgold Prepares to Lodge its Gascoyne Takeover Offer***KIN9:36amNAM9:50amNAMOI COTKCC Investment***KOV9:44amCZR9:48amCOZIRONRESRobe Mesa Drilling Starts***KPO2:31pmTER9:46amTERRACOMBondholders Support Confirmed***KPO2:10pmLDX9:45amLUMOSUpdate on Economic Evaluation of FebriDx***LDX9:45amKOV9:44amKORVESTProfit Guidance***MHK9:37amSMN9:43amSTRUCT MONSuspension from Official Quotation***MTS8:26amECS9:38amECSBOTANICECS to achieve record quarterly revenue***NAM9:50amOPN9:38amOPPENNEGREACH Canada Accelerator Program and Share Subscription***NOR3:06pmMHK9:37amMETALHAWKCapital Raising to Accelerate Drilling at Berehaven***NOR3:00pmKIN9:36amKIN MININGStrong Gold Mineralisation Zones in Drilling at Iron King***NTL12:50pmKAU9:36amKAISERREEFQueens Lode - A1 Gold Mine Milestone and Drilling Results***NTL9:31amWMG9:34amWESTERNLTDWMG Acquires Key Ground at Jasper Hill Gold Project***NVA8:50amSUV9:32amSUVOSTRATTrading Halt***OPN9:38amNTL9:31amNEWTALISMNShareholder Update - Rights Offer***PHL1:01pmSE19:31amSENSERACustomer update (NanoDX)***PHL10:57amAGS9:28amALLIANCEWilcherry Project Exploration Update***PRN1:50pm4DS9:25am4DSMEMORYTrading Halt***RCE1:11pmSPL9:25amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE launch in ADMENTA Italia Group pharmacies in Italy***RCE12:21pmWC89:24amWILDCATRC DRILLING COMPLETED AT RED PANDA***RF19:21amCYP9:23amCYNATA THRDSMB Recommends Continuation of Cynata's MEND Trial***RMI2:44pmRF19:21amREGAL INVResults of Initial Component of Capital Raising***RMI9:16amRMI9:16amRES MININGTrading Halt***RXH8:21amBDC9:16amBARDOCGOLDProposed Consolidation of Capital***SE19:31amJNO9:10amJUNOMount Mason Project Development Update***SMN9:43amAAU9:06amANTILLESTrading Halt***SPL9:25amNVA8:50amNOVA MINTrading Halt***SUV9:32amCRO8:42amCIRRALTOA$1.1M Upgrade to the Spenda System Released***TER9:46amYFZ8:40amYOUFOODZYFZ - Chair's Scheme Meeting address***VHT8:22amMTS8:26amMETCASHLTDNew Group CEO***WC89:24amERA8:23amERARanger Rehabilitation cost and schedule overruns - material***WGX10:04amVHT8:22amVOLPARASupplemental disclosure in relation to contract win***WMG9:34amABX8:22amAUSBAUXITESecurity Purchase Plan***YFZ12:48pmRXH8:21amREWARDLEEarning Equity in UK BNPL Operator SplitPay***YFZ8:40am


----------



## barney (11 October 2021)

*9.56am Monday 11th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSHO9:56amSPORTSHWorld first dedicated esports prediction hub***8VI8:13amHCT9:55amHOLISTAPause in Trading***A8G9:21amARN9:54amALDOROAldoro expands Windimurra Fairway position with Acquisition***ACR8:31amNEU9:50amNEURENUS patent to 2034 granted for Neuren's NNZ-2591 in autism***AER9:37amCNL9:49amCELAMINCelamin takes control of Chaketma Phosphate Project***ALD7:42amCOB9:45amCOBALT BLUCOB Expands Broken Hill Tenure***ALD7:41amZEO9:42amZEOTECHZeolite Technology Patent Application Enters National Phase***ALD7:35amAYU9:42amAUS UNITYAustralian Unity MCI Investor Presentation***ALY9:14amKTG9:42amKTIGK-TIG Achieves Milestone with Hanwha Defense***APC8:16amSMN9:41amSTRUCT MONExtension to voluntary suspension***API9:30amCLT9:40amCELLNETFirst-Quarter Trading Update***ARN9:54amAYU9:40amAUS UNITYProspectus relating to Australian Unity MCIs***AS28:13amAER9:37amAEERISInvestor Presentation***AYU9:42amAYU9:37amAUS UNITYFollow-on Issue of Australian Unity MCIs***AYU9:40amDRE9:36amDREDNOUGHTMassive Sulphides Intersected in Multiple Holes at Orion***AYU9:37amCIM9:35amCIMICCIMICs UGL SECURES $135M IN RESOURCES, UTILITIES CONTRACTS***BEM8:15amFFG9:32amFATFISHFatberry's Strong Qtr & Payslowslow Strong Initial Traction***BIL8:19amSFG9:32amSEAFARMSSuspension from Official Quotation***BRB8:15amFHS9:31amFREHIL MINPhase 1 Mining Operations Commence at Yerbas Buenas***CIM9:35amAPI9:30amAUST PHARMAPI Raises Profit Guidance & Advises Full Year Results Date***CKA8:50amCMM9:28amCAPMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CLT9:40amGCY9:26amGASCOYNETrading Halt***CMM9:28amCR99:25amCORELLARESHigh grade hard rock silica assays at Bonnie Rock Project***CNL9:49amNCZ9:25amNEWCENTURMaterial Strategic Transaction and FY21 Accounts - Update***COB9:45amFAU9:24amFIRST AUTrading Halt***CR99:25amNAG9:24amNAGAMBIEGold Toll Treatment Plant JVA Signed***DDH9:15amMTC9:24amMETALSTECH91% GOLD RECOVERY FROM GRAVITY & FLOTATION***DGF9:04amPVW9:23amPVWRESLTDTrading Halt***DOU8:16amDTM9:23amDARTMINGranite Flat Diamond Drilling Update***DOW9:04amIXR9:22amIONICRAREPhase 4 Drill Program Completed at Makuutu Rare Earths***DRE9:36amKNI9:22amKUNIKOStrategic Expansion of Norwegian Exploration Licenses***DTM9:23amWSI9:21amWESTSTARINAlltype Engineering awarded $25M contract for APA Group***EQE9:13amKTD9:21amKEYTONEQ2 FY22 Revenue Results***FAU9:24amA8G9:21amAUGOLDLTDTrading Halt***FFG9:32amRAP9:19amRESAPPResApp announces FDA 510(k) submission for SleepCheckRx***FGR9:13amPDI9:18amPREDICTIVETrading Halt***FGR9:12amWFL9:16amWELLFULLYLTrading Halt***FHS9:31amDDH9:15amDDH DRILLDDH1 Further Expands High-Tech Drill Fleet***FRB8:14amGDF9:15amGARDAPRGRPValuations and Development Pipeline Presentation***GCY9:26amALY9:14amALCHEMYRESAlchemy Launches $3.1M Capital Raise to Fund Drill Programs***GDF9:15amEQE9:13amEQUUS LTDEquus Executes Option to Acquire Cerro Bayo***GSN8:15amFGR9:13amFIRSTGRAPHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HCT9:55amFGR9:12amFIRSTGRAPHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HNR9:11amHNR9:11amHANNANSTrading Halt***IAF8:19amSER9:10amSTRATEGICDrilling commences at Canobie Project***IAG9:01amSGR9:07amSTAR ENTThe Star - Response to Media Reports***ICG8:44amPFE9:07amPANTERATrading Halt***ICO8:19amMMC9:07amMITREMitre Mining engages Xenith for the Moruya Project***IES8:19amDOW9:04amDOWNER EDISale of Open Cut Mining East***IGB8:19amDGF9:04amDOWNERSale of Open Cut Mining East***IHD8:19amIAG9:01amINSUR.AUSTBusiness Interruption Second Test Case Judgment***ILB8:19amTMR8:56amTEMPUSMetallic Assays Increase Elizabeth Gold Results***ILC8:19amSXY8:56amSENEXSenex releases Decarbonisation Action Plan***INF8:14amJAN8:53amJANISONJanison makes strategic bolt on acquisition***IOZ8:19amMHK8:51amMETALHAWKDiamond Drilling Underway at Commodore***IPB8:26amWZR8:51amWISR LTDWZR $225M Secured Vehicle Warehouse Launched***ISE8:19amCKA8:50amCOKALRoad Construction Update for BBM Project***IXR9:22amNXM8:49amNEXUS MINSTemplar Drilling Intersect Further High-Grade Mineralisation***IYL8:19amICG8:44amINCA MINLSLarge Drill Program Proposed for Frewena Project, NT***JAN8:53amPSC8:40amPROSPECRESStaged OFS Investor Presentation***KIN8:15amPLY8:39amPLAYSIDEResponse to ASX Price Query***KLA8:12amNPM8:36amNEWPEAKLas Openas Gold Project Report***KNI9:22amPSC8:35amPROSPECRESArcadia Staged Optimised Feasibility Study***KTD9:21amACR8:31amACRUXAcrux and Harris terminate license agreement***KTG9:42amIPB8:26amIPB PETUpdate to Quay Remittance -October***LSR8:15amZNC8:23amZENITH MINStrategic Review and Board Changes***MHK8:51amTYR8:21amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 82 - Week Ended 8 October 2021***MMC9:07amSMX8:21amS-MATTERSVoluntary suspension extended to 12 October 2021***MTC9:24amIYL8:19amIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NAG9:24amISE8:19amIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NCZ9:25amIOZ8:19amISHAUS200FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NEU9:50amILC8:19amISHLGECAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NPM8:36amILB8:19amISHGOVINFFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NXM8:49amIHD8:19amISHDIVOPPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***OBM8:16amIGB8:19amISHUBSTREFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ONX8:16amIES8:19amIESGAUSLEAFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***PDI9:18amICO8:19amICORPBONDFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***PFE9:07amIAF8:19amISHUBSCOMFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***PLY8:39amBIL8:19amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***PSC8:40amSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEStrike delivers maiden Perth Basin gas reserve***PSC8:35amDOU8:16amDOUUGHDouugh doubles its US customer base in Q1FY22***PVW9:23amAPC8:16amAUSPOTASHAustralian Market Organic Certification***RAP9:19amONX8:16amORMINEXLTDProgress Update - Acquisition of Canadian Gold Projects***S2R8:15amOBM8:16amORABANDAProduction Update and Lithium Occurrences***SER9:10amBEM8:15amBLACKEARTHHigh grade Graphite at Razafy delivers Outstanding Results***SFG9:32amBRB8:15amBREAKERBombora Keeps Delivering High-Grade***SGR9:07amLSR8:15amLODESTARLSR Commences Au-Ni-Li Exploration at Coolgardie West***SHO9:56amGSN8:15amGREATSOUTHRecord 68m @ 1.9 g/t gold at Southern Star***SMN9:41amKIN8:15amKIN MININGKin Announces $13M Rights Issue***SMX8:21amS2R8:15amS2RESOURCEFurther high grade intercepts at Aarnivalkea,Finland***SNZ7:30amWGO8:14amWARREGOWest Erregulla Independent Reserves Certification***SRI8:14amFRB8:14amFIREBIRDVery Positive Initial Ore Sorting Results, Oakover Drilling***STX8:16amTSC8:14amTWENTY7 COLithium Bearing Pegmatites Identified at Trident Project NSW***SXY8:56amSRI8:14amSIPA RESSipa Progressing Multiple Exploration Programs***TMR8:56amINF8:14amINF LITHIPositive Court Decision for San Jose***TSC8:14amAS28:13amASKARI METAskari Metals - Loyalty Options Entitlement Prospectus***TYR8:21am8VI8:13am8VIHOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***WFL9:16amKLA8:12amKIRKLANDMerger Agreement***WGO8:14amZEL7:42amZ ENERGYALD: Acquisition of Z Energy***WSI9:21amALD7:42amAMPOLAcquisition of Z Energy***WZR8:51amZEL7:41amZ ENERGYZ Energy enters into Binding SIA with Ampol***ZEL7:42amALD7:41amAMPOLZEL: Z Energy enters into Binding SIA with Ampol***ZEL7:41amZEL7:35amZ ENERGYALD: Ampol signs Scheme Implementation Agreement to buy ZEL***ZEL7:35amALD7:35amAMPOLAmpol signs Scheme Implementation Agreement to buy Z Energy***ZEO9:42amSNZ7:30amSUMMERSET3Q21 Sales Metrics - Sales of Occupation Rights***ZNC8:23am


----------



## barney (12 October 2021)

*4.10 pm Tuesday 12th October*


CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeC6C4:10pmCOPPERMTNCopper Mountain Mining Announces Positive Drill Results at***4DS10:05amTCL4:07pmTRANSURBANClose of Retail Entitlement Offer***A8G9:25amONT3:47pmSMILES LTDCourt orders convening of Scheme Meetings***AAU8:59amQFE3:27pmQUICKFEEQ1 FY22 business update***AAU8:41amSMG3:07pmSOONMININGProgress Report***AGR9:28amRCE2:09pmRECCE LTDReinstatement to Official Quotation***AHF9:59amRCE2:09pmRECCE LTDCourt Orders Granted***AIZ7:30amRVS2:01pmREVASUMResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***AKO8:15amVIA12:58pmVIAGOLDPause in Trading***ALC9:43amHVY12:54pmHEAVY MINDrilling Program Underway with HM from Surface (reformatted)***AMI8:43amCHR12:07pmCHARGERTrading Halt***AMI8:39amCHR12:01pmCHARGERPause in Trading***AMI8:31amVCD11:46amVICCENTSTAcquisition of 50% interest in Harbour Town Gold Coast***AUA9:56amHCT11:45amHOLISTAHolista Signs Term Sheet with Berjaya Country Farms***AUT8:48amPFE11:44amPANTERAProgramme of Works Approved for Yampi Iron Drilling***AUT8:17amVCX11:41amVICINITYAcquisition of 50% interest in Harbour Town Gold Coast***AZS9:50amOKR11:31amOKAPI RESOkapi Acquires Additional High-Grade Uranium Pounds***BAS9:31amBKI11:30amBKI INVESTAGM Presentations & FY22 YTD Update***BCI8:17amCAV11:14amCARNAVALE5 New Nickel / Copper anomalies located at Grey Dam***BKI11:30amNWE11:05amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***BPM8:13amCE110:44amCALIMAThree Well Thorsby Leo Frac Program Commenced***BUY9:34amMEU10:40amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - Diamond Drilling Completed***C6C4:10pmSMX10:35amS-MATTERSReinstatement to official quotation***CAV11:14amSMX10:34amS-MATTERSSMX completes strongly supported $3.1M placement***CAZ10:06amPRM10:24amPROMINENCEOPERATIONS COMMENCE AT BOWSPRIT -1***CAZ9:33amHVY10:21amHEAVY MINDrilling Program Underway with HM from Surface***CE110:44amSUH10:20amSTH HEM MIManganese Battery Metals The future For Los Pumas***CF18:15amICE10:20amICETANALIMNew shopping mall expansion order***CHK9:02amLSX10:15amLION SELCTPani Arbitration Suspended***CHR12:07pmQXR10:12amQXRESOURCETurner River Lithium Project Site Visit Confirms Pegmatites***CHR12:01pmG8810:06amMILEQuicksilver Ni-Co testwork underway***CKA9:05amPF110:06amPATHFINDERCAZ: Equinox Resources Limited to List on ASX***CST9:40amCAZ10:06amCAZALY RESEquinox Resources Limited to List on ASX***DDH8:18am4DS10:05am4DSMEMORYSuspension from Official Quotation***ERA8:18amPF110:03amPATHFINDERSuccessful Completion of Equinox Resources IPO***FEX8:44amYPB10:01amYPB GROUPYPB launches new product targeting Government documents***FEX8:44amRCE9:59amRECCE LTDSuspension from Official Quotation***FRS8:16amAHF9:59amAUSDAIRYMarket Update***FZO9:05amMQR9:58amMARQUEEDGPR IDENTIFIES PEGMATITES & START OF AUGER GEOCHEMISTRY***G509:35amTNY9:58amTINYBEANSTinybeans Announces Record Subscription Growth***G8810:06amPDI9:56amPREDICTIVEBankan Update***HCT11:45amAUA9:56amAUDEARABusiness Update - September Quarter Results***HNR9:40amMKR9:53amMANUKARESRecord profit for September, Debt reduced***HVY12:54pmAZS9:50amAZURE MINSAndover Continues to Shine with more Nickel Hits***HVY10:21amWOR9:48amWORLEYSaudi Aramco awards services contract at Ras Tanura refinery***HXG9:46amHYM9:47amHYPERIONNew High Grade, Near Surface Discovery of Critical Minerals***HYM9:47amPRO9:47amPROPHECYProphecy Delivers Strong Growth in FY22***ICE10:20amHXG9:46amHEXAGONFurther Encouraging Results at McIntosh***IKE7:30amKRR9:45amKING RIVERHPA Project - CEO High Purity Metals Division***IMR9:43amALC9:43amALCIDIONExtraMed customer base expanded with Queen's Hospital Burton***IMR9:35amIMR9:43amIMRICORNew Lab Adoption at Semmelweis University in Hungary***KIN8:19amSUH9:42amSTH HEM MIProgress Report***KLL8:41amVVA9:42amVIVALEISURAcquisitions and Market Update***KPO9:25amNOR9:41amNORWOODSuccessful Placement of $0.3M and $0.1M in Convertible Notes***KRR9:45amMAY9:41amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***KWR9:17amCST9:40amCASTILERESJupiter Deeps Delivers More High Grade Results***LEG8:13amHNR9:40amHANNANSHannans - Neometals Commit $1.8M to Rights Issue***LEG8:13amWWI9:38amWEST WITSEarly Mining Initiative Commences at the WBP***LEX8:17amTAR9:35amTARUGAMINHeritage & Aboriginal Engagement Update Flinders Project***LPD8:19amIMR9:35amIMRICORImricor Completes SPP***LSR9:13amG509:35amGOLD50LTDRig Confirmed for Nevada Drilling***LSX10:15amBUY9:34amBOUNTY OILTrading Halt***MAY9:41amTIE9:33amTIETTOManaging Director Invests $1M into Tietto Minerals***MEU10:40amCAZ9:33amCAZALY RESAppointment of Managing Director***MGV9:08amSFG9:31amSEAFARMSReinstatement to Official Quotation***MIO8:52amSFG9:31amSEAFARMSSFG Construction and Cost Update***MKR9:53amBAS9:31amBASS OILBass Successfully Completes Capital Raise of $2.5m***MOQ8:24amAGR9:28amAGUIA RESOutstanding Andrade Mineralogical Analysis Results***MQR9:58amSI69:26amSIXSIG METDrilling commences at Monument***MTH8:48amKPO9:25amKALINASuspension from Official Quotation***MZZ8:15amA8G9:25amAUGOLDLTDAustralasian Gold Secures $2.5M Strategic Placement***NCM8:49amSUV9:20amSUVOSTRATMaiden Nova Mineral Resource Estimate***NCM8:45amWBC9:19amWESTPACNotable items affecting 2H21 results of $1.3bn***NCM8:44amRVR9:18amREDRIVERRVR continues offtake relationship with Glencore***NCM8:41amKWR9:17amKINGWESTTrading Halt***NCM8:39amNTI9:15amNEUROTECHTrading Halt***NOR9:41amLSR9:13amLODESTARTrading Halt***NTI9:15amMGV9:08amMUSGRAVEThick aircore intercepts enhance West Island Prospect***NWE11:05amSTK9:08amSTRICKLANDNative Title Agreement Executed For Whole of Yandal Project***OKR11:31amWRM9:06amWHITEROCKHigh-grade gold intersections at Woods Point Gold Project***ONT3:47pmFZO9:05amFAMILYZONEIntegration ahead of schedule as strong growth continues***PDI9:56amCKA9:05amCOKALAdditional Information on the Purchase of BBM Permanent Port***PF110:06amCHK9:02amCOHIBAHorse Well Drilling Update & Other Company Developments***PF110:03amAAU8:59amANTILLESSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***PFE11:44amMIO8:52amMACARTHURMFS Update - Geotechnical and mine planning work advances***PLT8:22amNCM8:49amNEWCRESTPresentation - Advancing our global organic growth portfolio***PRM10:24amMTH8:48amMITHRILBinding Term Sheet for Sale of Limestone Well***PRO9:47amAUT8:48amAUTECOMTH: Binding Term Sheet for Sale of Limestone Well***QFE3:27pmNCM8:45amNEWCRESTLihir PFS supports production growth to 1Mozpa plus - FY24***QXR10:12amFEX8:44amFENIX RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***RCE2:09pmNCM8:44amNEWCRESTHavieron PFS Stage 1 delivers base for future growth***RCE2:09pmFEX8:44amFENIX RESQuarterly Activities Report***RCE9:59amAMI8:43amAURELIAExceptional new copper results at Great Cobar***RMS8:15amKLL8:41amKALIUMLAKETrading Halt***RVR9:18amAAU8:41amANTILLESAntilles Gold Raises $5.0 Million of New Capital***RVS2:01pmNCM8:41amNEWCRESTRed Chris Block Cave PFS confirms Tier 1 potential***SFG9:31amAMI8:39amAURELIAKairos & Dargues drilling delivers high grade results***SFG9:31amNCM8:39amNEWCRESTNewcrest advances its global organic growth portfolio***SI69:26amAMI8:31amAURELIAHigh Grade Footprint grows at Federation***SMG3:07pmMOQ8:24amMOQLIMITEDAppointment of new CEO***SMX10:35amPLT8:22amPLENTI GRPPlenti delivers 140% year-on-year growth***SMX10:34amLPD8:19amLEPIDICOPhase 1 plant site secured in KIZAD***STK9:08amKIN8:19amKIN MININGNon-Renounceable Issue***SUH10:20amERA8:18amERAQuarterly Activities Report***SUH9:42amDDH8:18amDDH DRILLDDH1 and Swick to create world-leading mineral driller***SUV9:20amSWK8:18amSWICKMINNon-binding agreement reached for DDH1 to acquire Swick***SWK8:18amLEX8:17amLEFROYEXPMassive drilling program planned for the Western Lefroy JV***TAR9:35amAUT8:17amAUTECONWR Resources Series Virtual Presentation***TCL4:07pmBCI8:17amBCIMINERALIron Valley Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves***THR8:14amFRS8:16amFORRESTSignificant Lithium and Gold Targets and New Tenements***TIE9:33amMZZ8:15amMATADORMultiple Stacked Gold Lodes Confirmed Near Surface at WGH***TNY9:58amCF18:15amCOMPLIIFSLPrimaryMarkets Takeover Offer Achieves 100% Acceptances***TRA7:31amAKO8:15amAKORA RESSeptember Quarterly Report***TSC8:13amWSR8:15amWESTAR RESRamelius Commences Drilling at Mt Finnerty Project***VCD11:46amRMS8:15amRAMELIUSWSR: Ramelius Commences Drilling at Mt Finnerty Project***VCX11:41amTHR8:14amTHORMININGMaiden RC Drilling Commences, Ragged Range Project, WA***VIA12:58pmLEG8:13amLEGENDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***VVA9:42amLEG8:13amLEGENDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***WBC9:19amBPM8:13amBPM MINTenements Granted in the Earaheedy with Exploration Underway***WOR9:48amTSC8:13amTWENTY7 CODrilling to Commence at Rover Gold Project, WA***WRM9:06amTRA7:31amTURNERSTurners Q1 Dividend Declared***WSR8:15amAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Air NZ awarded international cargo flights to March 2022***WWI9:38amIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE wins $1.6m customer contract extension***YPB10:01am


----------



## barney (13 October 2021)

*1.48pm Wednesday 13th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePRS1:48pmPROSPECHFurther Gold Silver Drill Results for Krakauer Prospect***14D9:03amGCY1:07pmGASCOYNEGascoyne Letter to Shareholders***AAU8:47amPLS1:04pmPILBARAMINRamp-up of Pilgan Plant Improvements Project***ABR8:40amOAR12:29pmOAR RESDiamond Drilling to Commence at Douglas Canyon Gold Project***AC89:39amEOS12:19pmELEC OPTICEOS / SpaceLink Update - Satellite Manufacturing Contract***ACW9:12amTNR12:13pmTORIANMt Stirling Gold System Expanded***ADI8:57amPLS11:51amPILBARAMINFirst concentrate produced from Ngungaju Plant***ADT9:48amBRU11:40amBURUENERGYUngani Lifting Completed***ADT9:21amONT11:23amSMILES LTDScheme Booklet registered with ASIC***ADT9:01amKRR11:12amKING RIVERGold Project - Whitewater Regional Helicopter Sampling***ALY8:19amSW111:12amSWIFTMEDIASwift signs new Aged Care agreements worth $1.1M***AML9:47amPXS10:59amPHARMAXISPXS Doses First Patient in Phase 2 Bone Marrow Cancer Trial***AND8:21amCZN10:56amCORAZONLynn Lake drilling commences***AQI9:29amNTL10:52amNEWTALISMNLetter to Shareholders***AQN8:46amGCY10:51amGASCOYNEReinstatement to Official Quotation***ASN9:05amGCY10:50amGASCOYNEUpdated Business Plan and REJECT Westgold Offer***ATC9:42amRHP10:48amRHIPE LTDSupreme Court Approves Scheme***AUA9:34amFAU10:35amFIRST AUFAU raises $1.84 million from share placement, launches SPP***AUR9:24amRVS10:24amREVASUMQuarterly Activities Report***BBC9:28amRVS10:21amREVASUMAppendix 4C***BOQ8:49amFG110:20amFLYNNGOLDOrogenic Gold System Confirmed at Portland***BOQ8:42amGCY10:15amGASCOYNESuspension from Official Quotation***BOQ8:29amIDT10:03amIDT AUSTIDT Executes Manufacturing Agreement With Monash***BRK8:22amEOS10:00amELEC OPTICPause in Trading***BRN9:33amADT9:48amADRIATICUS$244.5M Proposed Project Finance Package***BRU11:40amODA9:48amORCODA LIM$2.2 million Major Works Subcontract***BUB8:24amFFR9:48amFIREFLYTrading Halt***CCA9:18amAML9:47amAEON METALPFS Metallurgical Testwork Update***CDR8:30amMDR9:44amMEDADVISORUS Roadshow Presentation***CGF8:20amATC9:42amALTECH CHEAltech - Halloysite Discovery at Kerrigan Kaolin Deposit***CIP9:38amDW89:42amDIGITALWINTrading Halt***CIP9:37amEVS9:41amENVIROSUITEVS joins NASA's revolutionary X-59 supersonic consortium***CNI9:27amJDR9:40amJADAR RESTrading Halt***CNR9:16amAC89:39amAUSCANNAusCann Completes US Safety Study for DermaCann Registration***COF9:35amCIP9:38amCEN I REITMarket Update***COF9:35amPVW9:37amPVWRESLTDConfirmation of High Grade Heavy Rare Earths at Tanami***CPT9:35amCIP9:37amCEN I REITQ1 FY22 Operating Update***CYL8:18amWFL9:37amWELLFULLYLWellfully Executes $5million Placement***CZN10:56amD2O9:37amDUXTONOn-Market Share Buy-Back***D2O9:37amCPT9:35amCIPHERPTCipherpoint to Acquire VIT Cyber Security***DDB9:25amCOF9:35amCENTOREITMarket Update***DEG8:19amCOF9:35amCENTOREITQ1 FY22 Operating Update and Guidance***DW89:42amAUA9:34amAUDEARAUS Audiology Expansion - Oaktree Products Inc***EOS12:19pmHSC9:34amHSCTECHHSC to provide Assistive Technology to Australian Unity***EOS10:00amBRN9:33amBRAINCHIPSecond Amendment to Financial Instrument***EVS9:41amPNR9:32amPANTORONorseman Approvals Complete and Construction Underway***FAU10:35amLSR9:32amLODESTARShare Placement to Expedite Exploration Programs***FFR9:48amAQI9:29amALICANTOExceptional silver and zinc intersections from Sala***FG110:20amBBC9:28amBNKBANKINGCEO Resignation***FIJ8:52amCNI9:27amCENTURIAMarket Update***GBR8:33amTG19:25amTECHGENCopper Sulphides Identified at Blue Rock Valley***GCY1:07pmDDB9:25amDDBLASTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GCY10:51amSTK9:25amSTRICKLANDTrading Halt***GCY10:50amAUR9:24amAURISMINEHigh Grade Gold Intercept at Feather Cap Gold Project, WA***GCY10:15amPGH9:23amPACT GROUPContract Manufacturing, Trading and AGM Update***GDG9:05amADT9:21amADRIATICTrading Halt***GED8:20amTTT9:20amTITOMICTrading Halt***HSC9:34amPTX9:20amPRESCIENTInvestor Presentation - October 2021***IDT10:03amCCA9:18amCHANGEFLNew US Payments as a Service Client***JDR9:40amCNR9:16amCANNON RESFirst Drill Results Extend Nickel Mineralisation at Musket***KLL9:12amOKU9:15amOKLO RESOklo Reports Further Significant Gold at Seko***KLL9:09amRVR9:15amREDRIVERRecord quarterly copper production at Thalanga***KLL9:08amPTX9:15amPRESCIENTPTX data demonstrates key OmniCAR features in next gen CAR-T***KPG8:38amNWC9:14amNEWWORLDRHigh-Grade Drilling Intercepts Continue at Antler***KRR11:12amACW9:12amACTINOGENR&D Tax Incentive Rebate received of A$1.435 million***LPD8:20amKLL9:12amKALIUMLAKEInvestor Presentation - Equity Capital Raising***LSR9:32amSPA9:12amSPACETALKQ1 FY2022 Business Update***MDR9:44amPHL9:11amPROPELLSignificant platform development, continued customer growth***MEU8:19amKLL9:09amKALIUMLAKEA$50 Million Capital Raising To Fund Expansion At Beyondie***MKG8:40amRF19:08amREGAL INVRF1 - General Entitlement Offer Now Open***MM88:19amKLL9:08amKALIUMLAKERestructure of Existing Debt Arrangements***MYS8:54amGDG9:05amGEN DEVSeptember quarter update***NAE8:47amASN9:05amANSON RESAnson Defines Stage 1 Drilling Program at The Bull***NTL10:52amPNM9:04amPACIFICNMLStage 2 Drilling and Development - Kolosori Nickel Project***NTL7:30am14D9:03am1414DEGREE1414 Degrees and Woodside Partnership***NWC9:14amPOS9:02amPOSEIDONMOU signed to investigate battery materials refinery in WA***OAR12:29pmSFR9:01amSANDFIRESandfire intention to sell investment in Adriatic Metals***ODA9:48amADT9:01amADRIATICSFR:Sandfire intention to sell investment in Adriatic Metals***OKU9:15amADI8:57amDEXUSINDLast mile industrial development acquisition***ONT11:23amPSQ8:55amPACSMILESSEPTEMBER 2021 PATIENT FEE PERFORMANCE***PAR8:29amMYS8:54amMYSTATEMyState Appoints New MD & CEO***PFP8:41amTUL8:53amTULLARESNorseman Approvals Complete and Construction Underway***PGH9:23amFIJ8:52amFIJI KAVAChemist Warehouse Completes First Investment Milestone***PHL9:11amBOQ8:49amBANK QLDFY2021 Results Presentation***PLS1:04pmAAU8:47amANTILLESAntilles Gold Reports An Exceptional Drill Hole***PLS11:51amNAE8:47amNEW AGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***PNM9:04amAQN8:46amAQUIRIANSuccessful Stage II Trial of Collar Keeper(R) System***PNR9:32amSHE8:46amSTONEHORSEJewell Production Now Tracking Above Pre-Drill Estimate***POS9:02amTIE8:45amTIETTOTietto hits 22m at 5.62 g/t gold incl. 5m at 17.87 g/t gold***PRS1:48pmBOQ8:42amBANK QLDFY2021 Results Announcement***PRU8:19amPFP8:41amPROPEL FPTrading Update - Q1 FY22***PSQ8:55amABR8:40amAMERPACBOABR Advancing Engineering for Integrated Boron Facility***PTX9:20amMKG8:40amMAKOWidest Drill Intercepts to Date at Gogbala Prospect***PTX9:15amKPG8:38amKELLYPRTNR2021 Financial Year Special Dividend 3***PVW9:37amGBR8:33amGREATBOULDPhase 5 RC drilling underway at Mulga Bill***PXS10:59amTKM8:32amTREKMETEmerging discovery of large-scale VMS copper-zinc system***PXX8:20amCDR8:30amCODRUSMINSilver Swan South Drilling Update***RF19:08amPAR8:29amPARA BIOPOSITIVE TOP-LINE RESULTS FROM PRECLINICAL STUDY IN ARDS***RHP10:48amBOQ8:29amBANK QLDFY2021 Preliminary Final Report Appendix 4E***RHT8:20amBUB8:24amBUBS AUSTFY22 Q1 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow Statement***RVR9:15amTMZ8:22amTHOMSONRESDrilling Rigs Secured for New England and LFB Programs***RVS10:24amTCL8:22amTRANSURBANTransurban successfully completes entitlement offer***RVS10:21amBRK8:22amBROOKSIDEJewell Reaches Pre-Drill High Side Estimate***SFR9:01amAND8:21amANSRDA GRPAnsarada acquires TriLine GRC***SHE8:46amLPD8:20amLEPIDICOCaesium product development expands offtake options***SPA9:12amCGF8:20amCHALLENGERFirst quarter performance update***STK9:25amGED8:20amGOLD DEEPNosib Diamond Drilling Intersects High-Grade Copper Minerali***SW111:12amRHT8:20amRESONANCENew AI Medical Device***TCG8:19amPXX8:20amPOLARXNevada landholding extended and infill sampling to start***TCL8:22amTCG8:19amTURACOGOLDLarge Scale Gold Discovery Cote D'Ivoire***TG19:25amMM88:19amMED METALSExcellent gold and copper recoveries at RGP***TIE8:45amTYX8:19amTYRANNAMEU: Jumbuck Gold Transaction - Ministerial Consent Received***TKM8:32amMEU8:19amMARMOTAJumbuck Gold Transaction - Ministerial Consent Received***TMZ8:22amPRU8:19amPERSEUSExploration Success for Perseus In Ghana***TNR12:13pmDEG8:19amDEGREYPositive Regional Results at Withnell Calvert and Gillies***TTT9:20amALY8:19amALCHEMYRESProspectus for Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***TUL8:53amCYL8:18amCAT METALSHenty Gold Mine delivers to plan***TYX8:19amNTL7:30amNEWTALISMNLetter to Shareholders***WFL9:37am


----------



## barney (14 October 2021)

*Post Close Thursday 14th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAVJ3:42pmAVJAGM 2021 - Chairman & Managing Director Addresses***1AD8:24amPWN3:42pmPARKWAYNNTT Determination Expedited Procedure Applies to KLPP ELs***A3D11:19amJDR3:02pmJADAR RESJadar to Acquire Copper Project in World Class Precinct***A3D11:18amDGL2:47pmDGL GROUPExpansion into Automotive Industry - Acquisition of AUSblue***A4N9:46amPGD2:18pmPEREGOLDHigh Grade Gold and Silver Identified at Birdsnest - Revised***AAR1:29pmNZO2:12pmNZ OIL&GASKupe Compression Project Successfully Complete***ABY8:49amQHL1:44pmQUICKSTEPProposed Consolidation***ADT8:19amRHP1:31pmRHIPE LTDScheme of Arrangement is Legally Effective***AFR8:20amAAR1:29pmANGLORRS Boom in a Room Investor Presentation***AGE9:53amBMN1:12pmBANNERMANQuarterly Activities Report***ANG9:17amBMN1:12pmBANNERMANAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AOU8:20amEGY12:59pmENERGYTECHEGY Rights Issue Results***AS28:22amZNO12:49pmZOONOGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ATX10:31amSWP12:42pmSWOOPHLTDInvestor Presentation***AV18:21amSWP12:42pmSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Raise $41 million via Fully Underwritten Placement***AVJ3:42pmTEG12:36pmTRIANGLEBinding Offtake Agreement Signed with BP Singapore***AVL9:39amPGY12:36pmPILOTBinding Offtake Agreement Signed with BP Singapore***AXE10:14amGFL12:17pmGBL MASTERShareholders' Quarterly Report - September 2021***BAS9:59amLPE12:15pmLPEHOLDINGInvestor Update September 2021 Quarter Trading***BCN9:48amRNE11:48amRENUENERGYFirst Tranche Investment in Enosi Completes***BEZ9:47amUCM11:22amUSCOMUscom 2021 AGM Presentation***BGD8:27amA3D11:19amAURORALABSQuarterly Activities Report***BGD8:23amA3D11:18amAURORALABSAppendix 4C Cashflow Report***BGL8:24amCHR11:16amCHARGERReinstatement to Official Quotation***BGT9:55amCHR11:16amCHARGERSkyTEM Survey confirms prospective nickel-copper-PGE targets***BMN1:12pmCHZ10:54amCHESSERQuarterly Report - Period Ending 30 September 2021***BMN1:12pmMTB10:53amMT BURGESSDrilling Programme Nxuu Polymetallic Deposit Botswana***BNZ9:52amINF10:49amINF LITHIUnderground Mine and Processing Scoping Study Presentation***BUY9:28amPRM10:47amPROMINENCEBOWSPRIT-1 RIG ONSITE AND RIGGED UP***CG19:38amCXM10:37amCENTREXArdmore Phosphate Project - Extension Fee Update***CG19:36amATX10:31amAMPLIAAmplia Receives $1.1m R&D Tax Incentive***CHR11:16amORI10:22amORICANet Zero Ambition by 2050***CHR11:16amCHR10:21amCHARGERSuspension from Official Quotation***CHR10:21amAXE10:14amARCHER MATEarly-stage validation of qubit robustness***CHZ10:54amMIO10:14amMACARTHURMSeed Placement Completed***CKF8:19amVTI10:08amVISIONTECHAppendix 4C and Business Activity Report - Sep-21 Qtr***COG10:02amNTI10:05amNEUROTECHResponse to ASX Query Letter***COG9:12amNTI10:05amNEUROTECHProvisional Patent Lodgements***CUE7:31amSGQ10:03amST GEORGEDiamond Drilling Underway at Mt Alexander***CXM10:37amCOG10:02amCONOPERGRPAcquisitions and Capital Raising Presentation***DGL2:47pmRLC10:01amREEDYLCRLC extends lithium brine targets in Nevada***DNK9:28amKLL10:00amKALIUMLAKESuccessful Completion Of A$50M Capital Raising***DOU8:19amBAS9:59amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - September 2021***DRE8:19amBGT9:55amBIOGENETECSuccessful Allowance of New United States Patent***DRR8:23amAGE9:53amCompletion of Placement and Loyalty Option Update***DTM8:53amBNZ9:52amBENZMININGLithium Pegmatite at Ruby Hill West***DXN9:45amS329:51amSOUTH32SOUTH32 TO ACQUIRE A 45% INTEREST IN THE SIERRA GORDA COPPER***E799:02amBCN9:48amBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project September Production Update***EGY12:59pmBEZ9:47amBESRAGOLDDrilling to Extend Pejiru Gold Resource to Commence***ENR8:21amSMN9:47amSTRUCT MONNotice of Requisition for EGM***ERM9:14amG889:47amMILEGround EM underway at Yarrambee Copper-Zinc-Nickel Project***EXR8:24amA4N9:46amALPHA HPAHPA First Project Update***G889:47amKWR9:46amKINGWESTKingwest raises $4m to Accelerate Goongarrie Exploration***GFL12:17pmDXN9:45amDXNLIMITEDDXN Signs Third Contract with SUB.CO for $2.5 million***GIB9:37amPGO9:44amPACGOLDPresentation - Unlocking an Entire Gold Corridor***GMD8:36amLER9:43amLEAF RESOStump Trial Update***GRV9:35amOAR9:41amOAR RESInvestor Webinar Presentation***GTR9:33amAVL9:39amAUSTVANADElectromagnetic Conductors at Coates Project***HCW8:23amCG19:38amCARBONXTSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***HMD9:26amSNG9:37amSIRENGOLDNew 3km Long Target Discovered at Lyell***HMX8:17amGIB9:37amGIBBRIVERSTK: High Grade Zinc-Led Discovery in Earaheedy Basin***HMY8:01amSTK9:37amSTRICKLANDHigh Grade Zinc-Led Discovery in Earaheedy Basin***HTG8:22amCG19:36amCARBONXTAppendix 4C***HUB8:23amGRV9:35amGREENVALEInvestor Conference Presentation***ICG8:18amSUD9:33amSUDAGM presentation***ICL9:20amGTR9:33amGTI RESUranium Exploration Fieldwork Scheduled For Utah Project***INF10:49amSNS9:33amSENSENSenSen Wins Federal Agency Contract to Deliver AI Solutions***INF8:24amWSR9:32amWESTAR RESCommencement of Airborne AEM Survey at Opaline Well***JDR3:02pmKNB9:30amKOONENBERRKoonenberry Gold extends gold anomalies***KCN8:23amSWP9:30amSWOOPHLTDTrading Halt***KGD8:22amBUY9:28amBOUNTY OILSuspension from Official Quotation***KIN8:18amDNK9:28amDANAKALIColluli SOP Price Update***KLL10:00amRD19:27amREG DIRECTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***KNB9:30amHMD9:26amHERAMEDTrading Halt***KWR9:46amPGD9:26amPEREGOLDHigh Grade Gold and Silver Identified at Birdsnest Prospect***LER9:43amOEL9:25amOTTOENERGYOtto to participate in two onshore Gulf Coast wells***LOM8:21amRIE9:25amRIEDEL RESRiedel drilling on schedule at Kingman Gold Project***LOT8:21amPRO9:23amPROPHECYProphecy Releases Updated Investor Presentation***LPE12:15pmNOX9:23amNOXOPHARMSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MIO10:14amTOR9:23amTORQUE METTrading Halt***MTB10:53amRDT9:21amRED DIRTXRD Analysis Confirms Spodumene Dominant Pegmatite***MTR8:16amVMS9:21amVENTUREMINMt Lindsay Sn-W Underground Mine Feasibility Study started***NKL9:14amICL9:20amICENIGOLD4km Long Gold Target at East Well***NMR9:03amVUL9:20amVULCAN ETrading Halt***NOX9:23amPOD9:19amPODIUMTrading Halt***NTI10:05amODY9:18amODYSSEYGLExcellent Drill Results Extend Mineralisation 400m at Cable***NTI10:05amANG9:17amAUSTIN ENGAustin partnership boosts Americas offering***NWL8:35amERM9:14amEMMERSONDrilling of high-grade gold & copper targets underway at TC***NZO2:12pmNKL9:14amNICKELXLTDSulphides at Fire Dragon and Silver Dragon Nickel Targets***NZO7:31amCOG9:12amCONOPERGRPTrading Halt***OAR9:41amPCG9:09amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 30 September 2021***ODY9:18amNMR9:03amNATIVE MINNew tenements granted in WA Exploration on Ni and Cu targets***OEL9:25amE799:02amE79GOLDNew High-Priority Exploration Targets***OGA8:20amORR8:59amORECORPSeptember 2021 Quarterly Reports***ORI10:22amWMG8:56amWESTERNLTDMaiden Drilling Intersects High-Grade Gold at Rock of Ages***ORR8:59amSVY8:56amSTAVELYMINMajor New Regional Exploration Initiative***PCG9:09amDTM8:53amDARTMINTrading Halt***PGD2:18pmABY8:49amADOREBEAUTBusiness Update***PGD9:26amWGB8:48amWAMGLOBALTGG: Calculation of Scrip Consideration & Cash Consideration***PGO9:44amTGG8:48amTEMPLETONCalculation of Scrip Consideration and Cash Consideration***PGY12:36pmGMD8:36amGEN MINSOutstanding Results Confirm Strong Potential at Ulysses***POD9:19amNWL8:35amNETWEALTHSeptember 2021 Quarterly Business Update***PRM10:47amRBL8:33amREDBUBBLETrading Update***PRO9:23amBGD8:27amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report***PRU8:18amWHC8:27amWHITEHAVENSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***PWN3:42pmEXR8:24amELIXIR NRGHydrogen Project Progresses***QHL1:44pmINF8:24amINF LITHIIntegrated Underground Scoping Study - San Jose Project***RBL8:33am1AD8:24amADALTAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report***RD19:27amBGL8:24amBELLEVUEStrong grade control drilling at Bellevue Project***RDT9:21amHCW8:23amHLTHCOREITHealthCo Trading and Strategy Update***RHP1:31pmHUB8:23amHUB24LTDHUB24 Q1 FY22 Market Update***RHT8:22amKCN8:23amKINGSGATEBinding Agreement signed for the sale of Nueva Esperanza***RIE9:25amBGD8:23amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***RLC10:01amDRR8:23amDETERRA RECorporate Presentation***RNE11:48amRRR8:22amREVOLVERDianne Project Field Work and Resource Definition Underway***RRR8:22amHTG8:22amHARVESTTGHTG signs reseller agreement with Speedcast***S329:51amKGD8:22amKULAInvestor Presentation 6 Month Schedule of Drilling***SFR8:19amRHT8:22amRESONANCESales & Marketing Update***SGQ10:03amAS28:22amASKARI METOutstanding Gold Mineralisation Intersected at Burracoppin***SHH8:17amENR8:21amENCOUNTERBHP and Encounter Expand Copper Partnership in the NT***SMN9:47amAV18:21amADVERITASTrafficGuard Integrates with Google Cloud Marketplace***SNG9:37amLOT8:21amLOTUSRESLotus acquire 6 million lb uranium project in Malawi***SNS9:33amLOM8:21amLUCAPAUpgrade to Lucapa Full Year CY2021 Guidance***STK9:37amAOU8:20amAUROCH MINPEGMATITES AT NEPEAN TO BE ASSESSED FOR LITHIUM POTENTIAL***SUD9:33amOGA8:20amOCEANGROWNOcean Grown Abalone to Rebrand as Rare Foods Australia***SVY8:56amAFR8:20amAFRICAN EN300MW Power Station Tender***SWP12:42pmDOU8:19amDOUUGHDouugh partners with Zero Hash to launch Crypto offering***SWP12:42pmCKF8:19amCOLLINS FDCollins Foods To Expand With Acquisition in the Netherlands***SWP9:30amDRE8:19amDREDNOUGHTMangaroon Project Exploration Update & Further Consolidation***TEG12:36pmSFR8:19amSANDFIRESandfire announces sale of its investment in Adriatic Metals***TGG8:48amADT8:19amADRIATICSFR: Sandfire announces sale of its inv.in Adriatic Metals***TOR9:23amKIN8:18amKIN MININGKin Presentation at RRS Conference in Perth***UCM11:22amICG8:18amINCA MINLSInca Minerals Corporate Presentation***VMS9:21amPRU8:18amPERSEUSPositive exploration results at Perseus's Yaoure Mine***VTI10:08amHMX8:17amHAMMERHigh Grade Copper Intersected at Lakeview***VUL9:20amSHH8:17amSHREE MINNBR DSO Project Permitting Advances***WGB8:48amMTR8:16amMETALTIGERKalahari Metals Drilling Update***WHC8:27amHMY8:01amHARMONEYHMY delivers record September quarter***WMG8:56amNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASProgress Report***WSR9:32amCUE7:31amCUENZO: Progress Report***ZNO12:49pm


----------



## barney (15 October 2021)

*11.42am  Friday 15th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeNGI11:42amNAV GLOBALSeptember 2021 AUM Update***ADD9:20amVIA11:28amVIAGOLDSuspension from official quotation***AL810:31amMAI11:20amMAINSTREAMCourt Approves Scheme of Arrangement***ALY8:17amCTM10:53amCENTAURUSJaguar Project - Boom in a Room Conference Presentation***AOP9:47amBUY10:33amBOUNTY OILReinstatement to Official Quotation***APZ9:30amBUY10:33amBOUNTY OILCarnarvon Basin Farm-in Agreement and Placement***AUR9:49amAL810:31amALDERANAlderan commences drilling on copper-gold targets at Detroit***AWC9:58amTTT10:18amTITOMICInvestor Presentation***AYU9:06amTTT10:17amTITOMICPlacement & SPP to Accelerate Commercialisation and JVs***BCI8:16amPFT10:14amPURE FOODSCleansing statement***BUY10:33amGLV10:13amGLOBALOILGEP127 Helium & Hydrogen Operations Commence***BUY10:33amREE10:07amRARE XRareX Commences Scoping Study on Cummins Range Project***CAU9:33amLCT10:01amLIV CELLTrading Halt***CML9:31amDXB10:00amDIMERIXPhase 3 DMX-200 COVID-19 Study Expands into Australia***CNB9:43amAWC9:58amALUMINAAlcoa Corp Third Quarter 2021 Earnings Release***COG9:54amLCT9:54amLIV CELLPause in Trading***CTM10:53amCOG9:54amCONOPERGRPCOG Successfully Completes A$20 Million Placement***CZN8:17amVMC9:52amVENUS METEncouraging PGE-Cu-Ni Drill Results***DW89:48amAUR9:49amAURISMINESandfire JV Update September 2021 Quarter***DW89:47amDW89:48amDIGITALWINKaddy Acquisition Investor Presentation***DXB10:00amAOP9:47amAPOLLOCONSTrading Halt***ESS8:15amDW89:47amDIGITALWINDW8 accelerates marketplace with acquisition of Kaddy***FFR9:23amCNB9:43amCARNABYRESStrelley Gold Project Interim Exploration Update***FLC9:17amLMG9:42amLATROBETrading Halt***GDA8:13amPVW9:41amPVWRESLTDInvestor Presentation - Non-Deal Roadshow***GLV10:13amVIA9:36amVIAGOLDResponse to ASX Price Query***HLS9:34amIIG9:35amINSMTAUGTHIIGF - Issue of new Units***IAG8:37amVRT9:34amVIRTUSUpdate on response to ACCC regarding proposed acquisition***IIG9:35amHLS9:34amHEALIUSVRT:Update on response - ACCC regarding proposed acquisition***KAI8:55amCAU9:33amCRONOSAdaya sales update***LCT10:01amCML9:31amCHASE MINERed Fox has applied for additional Exploration Permits***LCT9:54amAPZ9:30amASPENAspen Group Performance 1Q FY22 Update***LMG9:42amPDL9:27amPENDALFunds Under Management for quarter ended 30 September 2021***MAI11:20amFFR9:23amFIREFLYSuspension from Official Quotation***MFB7:30amADD9:20amADAVALETermination and Re-launch of New SPP***MTH9:06amMXR9:18amMAXIMUSDrilling Commences at Hilditch West Nickel Target***MXO8:18amFLC9:17amFLUENCEFluence Secures US$8.5M MABR Order in Cambodia***MXR9:18amTMZ9:15amTHOMSONRESSilver Spur MRE Commenced - Geophysical Targets Highlighted***NGI11:42amRCR9:12amRINCONRESHigh-Priority Copper-Gold Targets Identified at Kiwirrkurra***PDL9:27amMTH9:06amMITHRILInterest Increased in Copalquin Concessions, Mexico***PFT10:14amAYU9:06amAUS UNITYBookbuild Close and Supplementary Prospectus***PVW9:41amQAN9:00amQANTASQantas Sale of Surplus Mascot Land***PYR8:41amKAI8:55amKAIROSRRS Presentation Perth***PYR8:21amPYR8:41amPAYRIGHTInvestor Presentation***QAN9:00amIAG8:37amINSUR.AUSTIAG Acknowledges Proceedings Commenced by ASIC***RCR9:12amTIG8:28amSeptember 2021 Quarterly Production and Activities Report***REE10:07amPYR8:21amPAYRIGHTQ1 FY22 Trading Update***RIO8:19amRIO8:19amRIO TINTORio Tinto releases third quarter production results***TIG8:28amTWE8:19amTREA WINETWE 2021 AGM Addresses and Q1 Trading Update***TMZ9:15amMXO8:18amMOTIOLetter to Shareholders***TTT10:18amALY8:17amALCHEMYRESSuccessful Tenement Ballots in Highly Prospective Region***TTT10:17amCZN8:17amCORAZONExercises option to acquire Miriam Nickel Project***TWE8:19amBCI8:16amBCIMINERAL$740M Mardie Project Debt Funding Secured***VIA11:28amESS8:15amESSENMETALHigh grade assay results from Cade Deposit***VIA9:36amGDA8:13amGOODDRINotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***VMC9:52amWAF8:10amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Activities Report***VRT9:34amWAF8:10amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Cashflow Report***WAF8:10amMFB7:30amMY FOODBAGMarket Update and HY Results Announcement Date***WAF8:10am


----------



## barney (18 October 2021)

*10.32am Monday 18th Oct*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeFCT10:32amFIRSTWAVETrading Halt***AC89:45amSRN10:25amSUREFIREKooline Project Strong Bedrock Conductors Identified***AD88:31amAXE10:21amARCHER MATShare Purchase Plan to close early***AEF8:27amECT10:21amENVIRONStrategic Review & Corporate Update***AGN9:10amTOR10:20amTORQUE METNew High-Grade Discovery at Paris Gold Mine***AL39:44amHMC10:19amHOME COHDN: Merger to Create a Platform for Long Term Growth***ALC8:26amHDN10:19amHOMECO DNRMerger to Create a Platform for Long Term Growth***ALL7:45amAVN10:19amAVENTUSHDN: Merger to Create a Platform for Long Term Growth***ALL7:44amDTM10:10amDARTMINDart Mining Completes Oversubscribed $2.7m Placement***ALL7:30amD2O10:05amDUXTONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AOP9:37amFCT10:02amFIRSTWAVEPause in Trading***AOP9:31amARN10:00amALDOROMagmatic Sulphides Intersected at the VC11 Target***AOP9:20amHMC10:00amHOME COHMC Grows AUM to $5bn Following Proposed HDN Merger with AVN***APC9:28amHDN10:00amHOMECO DNRHMC:HMC Grows AUM to $5bn Following Prop.HDN Merger with AVN***ARN10:00amAVN10:00amAVENTUSHMC:HMC Grows AUM to $5bn Following Prop.HDN Merger with AVN***ASN9:04amPRM9:58amPROMINENCEBowsprit -1 Drilling Update***AVN10:19amTBA9:57amTOMBOLATombola Gold Commences Mining***AVN10:00amJPR9:56amJUPITERENGSep 2021 Appendix 5B***AVN9:56amHMC9:56amHOME COAVN: Aventus Announces Merger with HDN and HMC***AVN9:53amHDN9:56amHOMECO DNRAVN: Aventus Announces Merger with HDN and HMC***AVN8:57amAVN9:56amAVENTUSAventus Announces Merger with HDN and HMC***AXE10:21amJPR9:56amJUPITERENGSep 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***BTI8:25amTOT9:55am360CAPITAL360 Capital led proposal to acquire IAP via Trust Scheme***CCZ8:20amTGP9:55am360 GROUP360 Capital led proposal to acquire IAP via Trust Scheme***CEN7:30amIAP9:55amIRONGATEGPTOT:360 Capital led proposal to acquire IAP via Trust Scheme***CHZ9:16amHMC9:53amHOME COMerger to Create Leading ASX-Listed Daily Needs REIT***CL18:45amHDN9:53amHOMECO DNRMerger to Create Leading ASX-Listed Daily Needs REIT***CL18:32amAVN9:53amAVENTUSHDN: Merger to Create Leading ASX-Listed Daily Needs REIT***CL18:05amIGL9:53amIVEGROUPStrategic acquisitions expand IVE retail display & 3PL offer***CL18:02amHMD9:51amHERAMED$2.39 million raised via a Convertible Note***COI9:40amVGI9:48amVGI PRTNRSSeptember 2021 Funds Under Management***CPN9:22amMMI9:47amMETROMININFloating Crane Operational***CVN9:41amYPB9:46amYPB GROUPTrading Halt***CYP9:33amNVA9:46amNOVA MINPause in Trading***D2O10:05amFME9:45amFUTURE METAIM Listing, Director & Broker Appointment & Drilling Update***DTM10:10amAC89:45amAUSCANNAusCann Requests Formal Meeting with the FDA-CVM for CPAT-01***ECT10:21amAL39:44amAML3DResearch Framework Agreement signed with IFM***EGR9:38amVMC9:43amVENUS METMangaroon North Ni-Cu-Pt-Pd-Au Exploration Update***FAR9:25amGPT9:43amGPTGPT grows Logistics to $4.1b by Ascot portfolio acquisition***FCT10:32amNSB9:42amNEUROSCIENCompletion of Safety Pharmacology Studies***FCT10:02amSWP9:42amSWOOPHLTDSwoop Successfully Completes $41 Million Placement***FFR9:39amNPM9:41amNEWPEAKFinland Gold Project - Initial Assays - First Phase Drilling***FFT8:27amCVN9:41amCARNARVONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***FG19:25amCOI9:40amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North 1 vertical well spuds***FME9:45amFFR9:39amFIREFLYReinstatement to Official Quotation***GCY9:24amEGR9:38amECOGRAFSuccessful Completion of Product Qualification Program***GIB9:27amRMS9:37amRAMELIUSRamelius and Apollo Consolidated Bid Implementation Deed***GLA8:33amAOP9:37amAPOLLOCONSRamelius and Apollo Consolidated Bid Implementation Deed***GLH8:39amTOT9:36am360CAPITALIAP: Irongate Group receives non-binding proposal***GNM9:26amTGP9:36am360 GROUPIrongate Group receives non-binding proposal***GPT9:43amIAP9:36amIRONGATEGPIrongate Group receives non-binding proposal***GSM8:23amHRN9:35amHORIZONGLDRC Drilling Results at Think Big, Manikato and Kingston Town***GTE8:22amVUL9:33amVULCAN EBinding Lithium Offtake Agreement Signed with Umicore***HDN10:19amCYP9:33amCYNATA THRCynata Receives US$5m Fujifilm Fee***HDN10:00amM7T9:32amMACH7Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HDN9:56amTNY9:32amTINYBEANSTinybeans Announces Hill's Pet Partnership for 2022***HDN9:53amRND9:32amRAND MINRand Declares a Dividend***HLX8:24amRMS9:31amRAMELIUSPresentation Ramelius takeover offer for Apollo Consolidated***HLX8:23amAOP9:31amAPOLLOCONSRMS: Presentation Ramelius t/o offer for Apollo Consolidated***HMC10:19amPIQ9:28amPROTEOMICSClinical utility study shows benefit of PromarkerD testing***HMC10:00amSPQ9:28amSUPERIORSteam Engine returns spectacular results***HMC9:56amAPC9:28amAUSPOTASHLake Wells Potash Project Development Update***HMC9:53amTKM9:28amTREKMETTrading Halt***HMC7:30amGIB9:27amGIBBRIVERPhase 5 Drilling Grows Neta Gold Prospect - 23m @ 1.61g/t***HMD9:51amWSI9:26amWESTSTARINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HRN9:35amGNM9:26amGREATNORTHAssay Results Confirm Potential Camel Creek Gold System***HUB8:45amFG19:25amFLYNNGOLDTin-Tungsten Potential Highlighted at Cameron Project***HUB8:32amTER9:25amTERRACOMBlair Athol Result - September 2021***HUB8:05amFAR9:25amFARQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HUB8:02amWGX9:24amWESTGOLDWestgold's Bidder Statement for Gascoyne Resources***HZR8:23amGCY9:24amGASCOYNEWGX: Westgold's Bidder Statement for Gascoyne Resources***IAP9:55amSTM9:23amSUN METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IAP9:36amSYA9:22amSAYONAResource Expansion Eyed as Moblan Acquisition Closes***ICQ8:19amCPN9:22amCASPINTrading Halt***IFM8:19amLRK9:21amLARKDCLSeptember 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***IGL9:53amRMS9:20amRAMELIUSRamelius makes recommended takeover for Apollo Consolidated***IVR8:49amAOP9:20amAPOLLOCONSRMS: Ramelius makes recommended takeover for Apollo Consolid***JPR9:56amLRK9:20amLARKDCLInvestor Presentation - October 2021***JPR9:56amLRK9:18amLARKDCLLark Distilling Co. to Acquire Pontville Distillery & Estate***K2F8:21amCHZ9:16amCHESSERHigh-grade mineralisation defined over 250m at Diamba Sud***LOM8:32amZNC9:15amZENITH MINFurther High Grade Zinc-Lead Results at Earaheedy JV***LOM8:24amRTR9:15amRUMBLEZNC: Further High Grade Zinc-Lead Results at Earaheedy JV***LRK9:21amSE19:13amSENSERAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LRK9:20amVML9:12amVITALMETALREEtec Increases Offtake of Vital's REO by 50%***LRK9:18amAGN9:10amARGENICAPhase 1 Clinical Trial Overview & Roadmap***LRK8:54amNPM9:08amNEWPEAKLas Openas Surface Exploration Results***M7T9:32amWGR9:08amWESTERNGRLDrilling To Commence at Large Geochem Anomaly Blob Prospect***MHC8:24amMME9:07amMONEYMEQ1 FY22 Trading Update***MHK9:01amZ1P9:05amZIPCOLTDZip Delivers, Rebrand Complete***MM88:23amASN9:04amANSON RESAnson Increases Paradox Brine Project Area by 20%***MME9:07amSXY9:04amSENEXSenex advises of takeover discussions***MMI9:47amMHK9:01amMETALHAWKCommodore Drilling Update***MYD8:25amPEC8:57amPERPET RESTrading Halt***NPM9:41amAVN8:57amAVENTUSAventus announces FY22 FFO guidance***NPM9:08amPAB8:54amPATRYSPatrys proof of concept ADC significantly increases survival***NSB9:42amLRK8:54amLARKDCLTrading Halt***NVA9:46amIVR8:49amINVESTIGATFarm-out of Investigator's Fowler Domain tenements***NWE8:22amHUB8:45amHUB24LTDCL1: Chairman's/CEO Address and Presentation to Shareholders***PAA8:20amCL18:45amCLASSChairman's and CEO Address and Presentation to Shareholders***PAB8:54amGLH8:39amGLOBALHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PEC8:57amGLA8:33amGLADIATORTANZANIA HIGH GRADE SURFACE RADIOACTIVITY***PFP8:32amST18:33amSPIRIT TECSpirit divests consumer assets for $5.1m***PIQ9:28amLOM8:32amLUCAPAQuarterly Activities Report***PPS8:28amHUB8:32amHUB24LTDCL1: Scheme proposal for acquisition of Class by HUB24***PRM9:58amCL18:32amCLASSScheme proposal for acquisition of Class by HUB24***PYG8:30amPFP8:32amPROPEL FPTrading Halt***RLT8:24amAD88:31amAUDINATEGLQ1 Trading Update***RMS9:37amPYG8:30amPAYGROUPBusiness and Guidance Update***RMS9:31amTBR8:30amTRIBUNETribune Declares a 20 cents per share Dividend***RMS9:20amPPS8:28amPRAEMIUMSeptember 2021 quarterly update***RND9:32amAEF8:27amA ETHICALAEF Quarterly FUM & Flows***RTR9:15amFFT8:27amFFT GROUPAsset Vision Contract Win - Venture Smart WA***RTR8:22amALC8:26amALCIDIONSydney Local Health District expands use of Miya Precision***SE19:13amTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 83 - Week Ended 15 October 2021***SHH8:14amBTI8:25amBAILADORSiteMinder valuation uplift and partial cash realisation***SLC7:57amMYD8:25amMYDEALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SPQ9:28amRLT8:24amRENERGENRenergen to facilitate first helium spot market***SRN10:25amMHC8:24amMANHATTANDrilling to Re-Commence***ST18:33amLOM8:24amLUCAPAAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***STA8:23amHLX8:24amHELIXQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***STM9:23amHLX8:23amHELIXQuarterly Activities Report***SWP9:42amMM88:23amMED METALS5m @ 11.4g/t Au intercepted at regional Meridian prospect***SXY9:04amSTA8:23amSTRANDLINEInaugural Sustainability Report 2021***SYA9:22amVRC8:23amVOLTExpansion Potential for Zavalievsky Graphite***TBA9:57amGSM8:23amGOLDENSTATFirst Gold RC Drilling Results from Yule South***TBR8:30amTLM8:23amTALISMANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TER9:25amHZR8:23amHAZERGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly***TGP9:55amZNC8:22amZENITH MINRTR:Earaheedy Zn-Pb-Mn-Ag Project-Growth Continues atChinook***TGP9:36amRTR8:22amRUMBLEEaraheedy Zn-Pb-Mn-Ag Project - Growth Continues at Chinook***TKM9:28amNWE8:22amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational Update***TLM8:23amGTE8:22amGREAT WESTLarge Strategic Land Position in the Earaheedy***TNY9:32amK2F8:21amK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***TOR10:20amCCZ8:20amCASTILLOCODrilling Underway at Arya Copper Prospect***TOT9:55amPAA8:20amPHARMAUSTFollowing Extension of Survival, PAA Prepares Phase 3 Trial***TOT9:36amWSR8:19amWESTAR RESConsolidates Base Metals Belt With Drill Ready Targets***TYR8:26amICQ8:19amICAR ASIAScheme Implementation Deed with Carsome Group Pte Ltd***VGI9:48amIFM8:19amINFOMEDIACEO & Managing Director Resigns***VMC9:43amSHH8:14amSHREE MINLithium Pegmatite Potential Identified at The Dundas Project***VML9:12amHUB8:05amHUB24LTDInvestor Presentation Proposed Acquisition of Class Limited***VRC8:23amCL18:05amCLASSHUB: Investor Presentation Proposed Acquisition of Class Lim***VUL9:33amHUB8:02amHUB24LTDHUB24 to acquire Class Limited via Scheme of Arrangement***WGR9:08amCL18:02amCLASSHUB:HUB24 to acquire Class Limited via Scheme of Arrangement***WGX9:24amSLC7:57amSUPERLOOPSuperloop sells HK operations and select SG assets***WSI9:26amALL7:45amARISTOCRATInvestor Presentation***WSR8:19amALL7:44amARISTOCRATRecommended offer for Playtech & launch of Entitlement Offer***YPB9:46amCEN7:30amCONTACT ENSeptember 2021 Operating Report***Z1P9:05amALL7:30amARISTOCRATTrading Halt***ZNC9:15amHMC7:30amHOME COHome Consortium - Restructure Proposal***ZNC8:22am


----------



## barney (19 October 2021)

*10.38am Tuesday 19th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAGE10:38amInvestor Update - October 2021***AD18:41amAU110:36amTHE AGENCYSep Quarter Update and Appendix 4C***ADI9:48amCPT10:33amCIPHERPTOptions Prospectus***AEE9:33amATX10:33amAMPLIAAmplia Provides Updated Investor Presentation***AEE9:33amLMG10:23amLATROBEDisclosure Document***AGE10:38amLMG10:21amLATROBELMG complete oversubscribed $3M placement***AGH8:21amCQR10:17amCHRETAILRTFY22 Earnings Guidance and Q1 FY22 trading update***AHQ9:14amMCY10:16amMERCURY NZTararua Wind Farm Update***AJX9:03amPNM10:13amPACIFICNMLInvestor Presentation - Fast Tracking Nickel DSO Projects***AKN8:52amCXM10:03amCENTREXTrading Halt***AKN8:43amKPO10:02amKALINAReinstatement to Official Quotation***AKO8:20amKPO10:02amKALINAKALiNA Announces Oversubscribed $10 Million Placement***ALB8:24amKPO10:02amKALINAKey Permit for KALiNA's 64MW Saddle Hills Project***AQD9:16amCU69:59amCLARITY PHRecruitment closed on C-BOBCAT SAR-Bombesin trial***AS28:26amKYK9:55amKYCKRLIMITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ATH9:11amSIS9:49amSIMBLEOperations Update***ATX10:33amADI9:48amDEXUSINDSuccessful completion of Retail Entitlement Offer***AU110:36amPFP9:46amPROPEL FPPropel successfully completes $50 million Placement***AVA9:37amLDR9:45amLDRESOURCESignificant sulphides intersected at Webbs Consol***AVL9:24amTMK9:45amTAMASKAOILSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AZY8:20amSXY9:44amSENEXSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***BAP8:52amDXS9:43amDEXUSSeptember 2021 quarterly update***BCN8:22amKLO9:43amKINGSLANDReinstatement to Official Quotation***BHP8:35amEMD9:42amEMYRIALMDMA Analogue Development Milestone***BSE8:23amDRR9:41amDETERRA REBHP Operational Review - September 2021 Quarter***BSX9:34amSUV9:40amSUVOSTRATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BTI9:25amOEC9:39amORBITALRenounceable entitlement offer booklet***BXB8:23amMAY9:39amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***BYH9:24amTAH9:38amTABCORPAGM addresses and 1Q22 trading and demerger updates***CAE8:28amAVA9:37amAVA RISKServices Division Divestment Completion***CEL9:09amOEC9:37amORBITALInvestor Presentation***CIN9:08amOEC9:36amORBITALOrbital UAV launches renounceable entitlement issue***CNR9:17amCPO9:35amCULPEOQuarterly Cashflow Report***CPO9:35amHRZ9:34amHORIZONCannon, Glandore and Cowarna Acquisitions Completed***CPO9:34amOSL9:34amONCOSIL2021 AGM CEO Presentation***CPT10:33amCPO9:34amCULPEOQuarterly Activities Report***CQR10:17amBSX9:34amBLACKSTONEGlobally renowned hydromet experts advance Ta Khoa Refinery***CU69:59amAEE9:33amAURA ENOffer Booklet***CVL8:19amAEE9:33amAURA ENLoyalty Options Entitlement Offer***CWX8:25amLCT9:32amLIV CELLSecures Funds for 3rd Trial of NTCELL in Parkinson Disease***CXM10:03amOSL9:31amONCOSIL2021 AGM Chairman's Address***DRR9:41amJRV9:28amJERVOISJervois delivers first blast of west portal at ICO***DXS9:43amWRM9:28amWHITEROCKDrilling Starts - High-Grade Gold Gap Zone-Morning Star Mine***DYL8:20amJGH9:26amJADE GASJade Secures Environmental Impact Assessment & Man Plan***EEG8:31amTHR9:25amTHORMININGHydrogeology Results, Alford East Copper-Gold Project***EMD9:42amBTI9:25amBAILADORRezdy follow-on investment and valuation uplift***EVE8:20amHIO9:24amHAWSONSIROMineral Resource Upgrade***FBU8:04amBYH9:24amBRYAH RESDrilling confirms multiple gold targets at Gabanintha***HIO9:24amAVL9:24amAUSTVANADBYH: Drilling confirms multiple gold targets at Gabanintha***HRZ9:34amOPT9:24amOPTHEAOpthea Corporate Presentation - October 2021***IGO8:25amOPT9:22amOPTHEAOpthea Chairman's Address to the 2021 Annual General Meeting***IPD8:47amRAC9:21amRACEONCORace secures sixth US patent for Zantrene***JGH9:26amLRK9:20amLARKDCLSuccessful completion of tranche 1 of $53 million placement***JMS9:06amCNR9:17amCANNON RESTrading Halt***JMS8:59amAQD9:16amAUSQUESTLos Otros Copper Project Cleared for Drilling***JRV9:28amSCP9:16amTrading Update and FY22 Guidance***KLO9:43amZLD9:15amZELIRATHERTrading Halt***KPO10:02amAHQ9:14amALLEGIANCETrading Halt***KPO10:02amPEC9:14amPERPET RESLandmark Collaboration with YSRC - Water License***KPO10:02amATH9:11amALTERITYExpanded ATH434 Phase 2 Clinical Development Program***KYK9:55amTOU9:10amTLOUENERGY10MW Power Purchase Agreement Signed***LCT9:32amOKU9:10amOKLO RESOklo 2022 Resource Expansion Drilling Underway***LDR9:45amVIC9:10amVIC MINESNew High Grade Gold Assays North of Coogee Pit***LIT8:24amVMC9:10amVENUS METRXL: Link Prospect Continues to Grow, Youanmi Gold Project***LM88:24amRXL9:10amROX RESLink Prospect Continues to Grow, Youanmi Gold Project***LME8:33amCEL9:09amCHAL EXPDrilling Continues to Extend High Grade Mineralisation***LMG10:23amCIN9:08amCARLT.INVChairman's Address to Shareholders***LMG10:21amSW19:07amSWIFTMEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LRK9:20amJMS9:06amJUPITER MJupiter Declares H1 FY2022 Dividend***MAY9:39amTGH9:05amTERRAGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MCY10:16amVML9:05amVITALMETALVital Executes MOU for the Supply of Rare Earth Carbonate***MCY7:31amAJX9:03amALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***MRQ8:55amJMS8:59amJUPITER MHalf Year Report and Appendix 4D-31 August 2021***NST8:25amWWG8:57amWISEWAYGRPTrading Update Q1 FY22***OEC9:39amPRO8:56amPROPHECYTrading Halt***OEC9:37amMRQ8:55amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Three Very Grade Zones Confirmed at Koko Massava***OEC9:36amPUA8:52amPEAKMINLTDTrading Halt***OKR8:22amAKN8:52amAUKINGQuarterly Activities Report***OKU9:10amBAP8:52amBAPCOR LTD2021 AGM - Chair's Address and CEO Presentation***OPT9:24amIPD8:47amIMPEDIMEDTrading Halt***OPT9:22amSRL8:46amSUNRISESeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow***OSL9:34amAKN8:43amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow Report***OSL9:31amSGP8:42amSTOCKLANDStockland 1Q22 Market Update Presentation***OSX8:24amAD18:41amAD1 HOLDTrading halt***PDI8:25amSGP8:40amSTOCKLANDStockland 1Q22 Market Update***PEC9:14amZ2U8:37amZOOM2UInvestor Presentation***PFP9:46amBHP8:35amBHP GROUPQuarterly Activities Report***PNM10:13amRFG8:34amRTL FOODMichels Patisserie Class Action***PRO8:56amLME8:33amLIMEADEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report***PUA8:52amZ2U8:31amZOOM2UQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RAC9:21amEEG8:31amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Appraisal Program Underway***RED8:21amCAE8:28amCANNINDAHMt Cannindah Delivers Huge 92m @ 1.2% Cu***RFG8:34amWOR8:27amWORLEYShell awards low-carbon fuels contract in The Netherlands***RXL9:10amAS28:26amASKARI METExcellent Copper and Gold Results at Horry Copper Project***SCP9:16amSHN8:26amSUNSHGOLDLarge-Scale Cu-Mo System Confirmed at Titov, Ravenswood West***SGP8:42amSLR8:25amSILVERLAKEQuarterly Activities Report***SGP8:40amPDI8:25amPREDICTIVENE BANKAN HIGH-GRADE GOLD ZONE REINFORCED AND EXTENDED***SHG8:24amNST8:25amNTH STARSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***SHN8:26amIGO8:25amIGOLIMITEDCWX: Diamond Drilling Commences at Red Bull, Fraser Range JV***SIS9:49amCWX8:25amCARAWINEDiamond Drilling Commences at Red Bull, Fraser Range JV***SLR8:25amALB8:24amALBIONRESDrilling Program to Commence at Lennard Shelf Zn-Pb Project***SRL8:46amLM88:24amLUNNONMETMore Nickel at East Cooee Hanging-Wall***SUH8:22amLIT8:24amLITHIUMAUSVSPC's manufacturing capability now includes battery anodes***SUV9:40amSHG8:24amSINGHEALTHCSIRO Collaboration for AI-based Tool***SW19:07amOSX8:24amOSTEOPORESHG: CSIRO Collaboration for AI-based Tool***SXY9:44amBXB8:23amBRAMB LTDFY22 First-Quarter Trading Update***TAH9:38amBSE8:23amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***TGH9:05amBCN8:22amBEACON MINBeacon Doubles Resource Inventory, Mine Life Extended***THR9:25amOKR8:22amOKAPI RESOkapi's Maiden JORC 2012 Resource of 27.6Mlbs of U3O8***TMK9:45amSUH8:22amSTH HEM MIColina2 RC/Diamond Drill Program Completed***TOU9:10amRED8:21amRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities report***VIC9:10amAGH8:21amALTHEAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***VMC9:10amDYL8:20amD YELLOWBarking Gecko Phase 1 Drilling Successfully Completed***VML9:05amAZY8:20amANTIPA MINSignificant Gold-Copper Discovery at 100% Minyari Project***WOR8:27amAKO8:20amAKORA RESBekisopa Assay Results Identify DSO Potential***WRM9:28amEVE8:20amEVE INVESTMeluka Sales Performance Drives New Probiotic Product Range***WWG8:57amCVL8:19amCIVMECMaintenance and Capital Works Orders***Z2U8:37amFBU8:04amFLETBUILDAnnual Shareholders Meeting documents and trading update***Z2U8:31amMCY7:31amMERCURY NZQuarterly Operational Update***ZLD9:15am


----------



## barney (20 October 2021)

*11.48am Wednesday 20th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeQXR11:48amQXRESOURCETurner River Lithium Project Site Visit - Amended***5GG8:46amTOU11:47amTLOUENERGYCleaner Energy Presentation***A1M9:39amSCN11:45amSCORPIONNew Shallow High-Grade Gold Zone Confirmed at Cap Lamp***ABB8:41amMNS11:43amMAGNISNew York Lithium-ion Battery Plant Update***ACQ8:50amINR11:38amIONEERSeptember 2021 - Quarterly Cash Flow Report***ACQ8:45amINR11:37amIONEERSeptember 2021 - Quarterly Activities Report***ACQ8:44amTYR11:33amTYRO PAYDefence of Class Action***ACW10:20amTRU11:03amTRUSCREENTruScreen Device - Milestones Achieved on Growth Strategy***ADH8:45amLIT11:02amLITHIUMAUSEnvirostream to collect spent batteries from Bunnings stores***ADH8:41amBNL11:00amBLUESTARWater Well Program Update***ADH8:38amCI110:59amCREDITLBusiness Update - Launch of debt management APP in Australia***AHI9:06amEOS10:45amELEC OPTICEOS and SpaceLink Sign Authority to Proceed with OHB***ALX8:22amDRR10:39amDETERRA REChair & Managing Director Addresses to AGM***AMO8:42amRHC10:33amRAMSAYChanges to Surgical Restrictions in NSW and Victoria***AOU8:24amPRO10:28amPROPHECYProphecy Successfully Completes 7.7M Equity Raising***ARE8:36amLGM10:25amLEGACY MINDiamond Drill Rig Secured for Immediate Follow-up Drilling***ASN9:25amSGQ10:21amST GEORGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***BAR9:41amACW10:20amACTINOGENQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***BEM8:20amYPB10:17amYPB GROUPYPB receives commitments to raise $3m***BEZ8:21amTKM10:13amTREKMETPlacement and SPP - Trek to Fast Track Pilbara Exploration***BGD9:21amONE10:04amONEVIEWNew US Cloud Contract - KRMC***BLZ9:35amPLS9:58amPILBARAMIN6MW Solar Farm Commitment for Pilgangoora***BMO9:37amLIT9:57amLITHIUMAUSTrading Halt***BNL11:00amTRU9:57amTRUSCREENTrial Results Highlight Efficacy of TruScreen Technology***BNZ9:49amTMZ9:56amTHOMSONRESTrading Halt***BPT9:25amZLD9:56amZELIRATHERZelira Raises US$5 Million from US Fund***CBL8:22amBNZ9:49amBENZMININGThird Rig at Eastmain, Mineralised Tonalite at E Zone***CCE8:59amDEG9:49amDEGREYDe Grey Equity Raise Presentation***CCZ8:22amDEG9:48amDEGREYDe Grey launches A$125M underwritten institutional placement***CDY9:02amEMU9:48amEMU NLNew Project Name***CGF8:25amPIA9:47amPENGANA INDividend/Distribution - PIA***CI110:59amTMZ9:46amTHOMSONRESPause in Trading***CUP8:25amHRL9:44amHRLHOLDING2021 AGM Addresses to Shareholders and Trading Update***DEG9:49amMYS9:43amMYSTATEChairman Address and MD CEO Presentation to Shareholders***DEG9:48amPFT9:42amPURE FOODSInvestor Presentation 20 October 2021***DEG9:09amMYS9:42amMYSTATEMyState announces new Chairman and record Q1 loan book growt***DOC8:24amBAR9:41amBARRA RESOperational Update***DOC8:21amA1M9:39amA1MINESLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DOU8:21amBMO9:37amBASTIONMINNotification of Release of 1.0m Shares from Escrow***DRR10:39amWGB9:36amWAMGLOBALTGG: Update on transaction - Scheme legally effective***DSE8:39amTGG9:36amTEMPLETONUpdate on transaction - Scheme legally effective***EMU9:48amICG9:36amINCA MINLSRiqueza Project, Peru - NE Area October Drilling Update***EOS10:45amLIT9:36amLITHIUMAUSEnvirostream issued planning permit by Hume City Council***EQN8:22amBLZ9:35amBLAZE MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - Sept 2021***ERL9:31amPOL9:33amPOLYMETALSAlahine Phase 2 Drilling Program - Updated Results***EVN8:23amERL9:31amEMPIRE RESSale of Dacian Shareholding***FFX8:23amHRZ9:30amHORIZONRegional Exploration Update***FLT8:53amSSM9:30amSRVSTREAMManaging Director's Address to Shareholders - 2021 AGM***FLT8:49amVAR9:30amVARISCANGovernment Approve Surface Drilling Permit***FLT8:41amKGN9:29amKOGAN.COMOctober 2021 Business Update***GNE7:44amINR9:29amIONEERSibanye-Stillwater receives SARB approval for ioneer invest***GNX9:25amHWH9:27amHOUSTONWHLSTRATEGIC TRANSFORMATION AND NEW AGREEMENT***HFY8:36amZEO9:26amZEOTECHLithium Refinery Cleantech IP Progresses to PCT Filing***HNR8:24amBPT9:25amBEACHQuarterly report for the period ended 30 September 2021***HRL9:44amGNX9:25amGENEXPOWERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HRZ9:30amASN9:25amANSON RESApproval To Drill Lithium-Bromine Production Wells***HWH9:27amNOV9:23amNOVATTIAcquisition of leading South East Asian fintech - ATX***ICG9:36amMMC9:22amMITREMitre Mining Corporation Presentation***IHL8:34amBGD9:21amBARTONGOLDHigh grade depth extensions at Tarcoola Open Pit***INR11:38amTPD9:17amTALONENERGSiteworks completed In preparation for drilling Walyering-5***INR11:37amSTX9:17amSTRIKE ENETPD: Siteworks completed In prep. for drilling Walyering-5***INR9:29amKKO9:15amKINETIKOSignificant New Exploration Underway***IXC8:35amSVM9:14amSOVEREIGNSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***KGN9:29amTSO9:13amTESORO RESTernera drilling continues to discover high-grade zones***KKO9:15amNAC9:13amNAOS EX-50Media Release - Q1 FY22 Quarterly Dividend Declaration***LEP8:37amNSC9:11amNAO SMLCAPMedia Release - Q1 FY22 Quarterly Dividend Declaration***LGM10:25amDEG9:09amDEGREYTrading Halt***LIT11:02amSKI9:07amSPARK INFRCourt approves convening of scheme meetings***LIT9:57amAHI9:06amADVANCEDHINASDAQ Update***LIT9:36amOLL9:04amOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***LOM8:19amTSI9:03amTOPSHELFCapital Raise Investor Presentation***LVH8:35amTSI9:03amTOPSHELFTSI Launch Announcement***MDC8:53amCDY9:02amCELLMIDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report***MEZ7:30amTSI8:59amTOPSHELFTSI FY22 Q1 Quarterly Activity Statement***MLS8:23amCCE8:59amCARNEGIECarnegie and Blue Economy CRC launch MoorPower Project***MMC9:22amMDC8:53amMEDLABPharmaCare Purchases Medab's AUS Only Nutraceutical Business***MNS11:43amFLT8:53amFLIGHT CTRFLT 2021 Managing Director's AGM Address***MSV8:51amMSV8:51amMITCH SERVQuarterly Investor Update***MYS9:43amACQ8:50amACORN CAPACQ Cleansing Notice***MYS9:42amPAB8:50amPATRYSAppendix 4C - Quarterly - 30 September 2021***NAC9:13amSUL8:49amSUPARETAILChair and CEO Presentation***NGS8:20amFLT8:49amFLIGHT CTRFLT 2021 Chairman's AGM Address***NOV9:23am5GG8:46amPENTANETPENTANET LAUNCHES GEFORCE NOW PC CLOUD GAMING IN AUSTRALIA***NSC9:11amADH8:45amADAIRSADH - AGM Presentation FY21***OLL9:04amACQ8:45amACORN CAPEntitlement Offer Presentation***ONE10:04amACQ8:44amACORN CAPEntitlement Offer and Dividends Announcement***OPT8:21amSUL8:42amSUPARETAILTrading Update***OSP8:26amTG18:42amTECHGENTG1 Expands Commanding Landholding***OZL8:24amAMO8:42amAMBERTECHTrading Halt***PAB8:50amABB8:41amAUSSIEBAND1Q FY22 Trading Update***PAN8:23amFLT8:41amFLIGHT CTRFLT 2021 AGM Presentation***PFT9:42amADH8:41amADAIRSADH - AGM Chairman's and CEO Address FY21***PIA9:47amDSE8:39amDROPSUITESeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***PLS9:58amTSI8:39amTOPSHELFTrading Halt***PNR8:23amADH8:38amADAIRSADH Trading Update***POL9:33amLEP8:37amALE GROUPTrading Halt***PRO10:28amARE8:36amARGONAUTNyungu Copper-Cobalt Deposit Significant Eastern Extension***QXR11:48amHFY8:36amHUBIFYLTDHubify wins Optus IT services contract***RDS8:20amIXC8:35amINVEX THERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RHC10:33amLVH8:35amLIVEHIREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***SCN11:45amIHL8:34amINHEALTHIncannex engages Procaps to produce IHL-42X***SGQ10:21amWSP8:29amWHISPIRQ1 FY22 Activities Presentation***SKI9:07amWSP8:27amWHISPIRQ1 FY22 Activities Announcement***SRG8:20amOSP8:26amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4C***SRI8:24amWSP8:26amWHISPIRQ1 FY22 Appendix 4C***SSM9:30amTLX8:26amTELIXPHARMIPAX-1 Presentation at Congress of Neurological Surgeons***STX9:17amCUP8:25amCOUNTPLUSCountPlus acquires Accurium from Challenger Limited***SUL8:49amCGF8:25amCHALLENGERCUP: CountPlus acquires Accurium from Challenger Limited***SUL8:42amOZL8:24amOZMINEROZ Minerals 2021 Third Quarter Report***SVM9:14amSRI8:24amSIPA RESExploration Programs Update***TG18:42amAOU8:24amAUROCH MINMULTIPLE HIGH PRIORITY DRILL TARGETS IDENTIFIED AT NEPEAN***TGG9:36amDOC8:24amDOCTORCAREInvestor Presentation - 3Q 2021 Trading & Activities Update***TKM10:13amHNR8:24amHANNANSHannans - Rights Issue Open***TLX8:26amMLS8:23amMETALS AUSLithium Pegmatite Corridor Extended to Over 3km at Manindi***TMZ9:56amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHGoulamina - Progressing a World Class Lithium Project***TMZ9:46amPNR8:23amPANTOROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TOU11:47amEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***TPD9:17amPAN8:23amPANORAMICFirst Ni-Cu-Co Concentrate Produced at Savannah***TRU11:03amCCZ8:22amCASTILLOCOSurface Sampling Undertaken at Litchfield Lithium Project***TRU9:57amEQN8:22amEQUINOXEquinox Appoints CSA Global as Geological Consultants***TSI9:03amCBL8:22amCTRLBIONICIntroduction of rental alternative to Australian market***TSI9:03amALX8:22amATLSRTERIAQ3 2021 Traffic and Revenue Update***TSI8:59amDOC8:21amDOCTORCAREQuarterly Activities Report/ Appendix 4C - 3Q 2021***TSI8:39amBEZ8:21amBESRAGOLDWalk up Drilling Targets at the Large Jugan Deposits***TSO9:13amOPT8:21amOPTHEAOpthea opens patient enrollment in the Asia-Pacifi Region***TYR11:33amDOU8:21amDOUUGHDouugh launches App based MGM feature to accelerate growth***VAR9:30amRDS8:20amREDSTONERedstone Commences Copper Drilling at West Musgrave Project***WGB9:36amBEM8:20amBLACKEARTHBlackEarth signs JV Agreement to Produce Expandable Graphite***WSP8:29amNGS8:20amNGSLTDNGS signs Southeast Asia and China distribution agreement***WSP8:27amSRG8:20amSRGGLOBAL$25m Aboriginal JV Term Contract secured with FMG***WSP8:26amLOM8:19amLUCAPAGeotechnical Drilling Commences at Merlin Diamond Project***YPB10:17amGNE7:44amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy - FY22 Q1 Performance Report***ZEO9:26amMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for September 2021***ZLD9:56am


----------



## barney (21 October 2021)

*10.18am Thursday 21st October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeWSR10:18amWESTAR RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***29M8:22amAXE10:07amARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow Report***29M8:22amAXE10:05amARCHER MATQuarterly Activities Report***AD18:40amMOH10:04amMOHO RESTrading Halt***ADD8:17amCRO10:02amCIRRALTOSpenda BNPL Launched into Whola's Marketplace***AHQ9:40amHFR10:02amHIGHFIELDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AHQ9:39amCHM10:02amCHIMERICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AL39:31amMRD10:01amMOUNT RIDEncouraging Rare Earth Extraction Results***ALL8:43amMOH10:00amMOHO RESPause in Trading***AMO8:56amSUD10:00amSUDAChile Ministry of Health Approval Granted for ZolpiMist***AMO8:56amNUH9:59amNUHEARAUS FDA Issues Landmark Proposal for OTC Hearing Aids***AMP7:40amMLM9:59amMETALLICA40% Increase of Cape Flattery Silica Sand Resource to 53.5Mt***AND9:24amPH29:57amPUREHYDROPH2 to acquire Stake in Hydrogen Fuel Cell Company H2X***AND9:21amCCJ9:57amCOUNTY INTQuarterly Activities Report***AND9:20amLEP9:55amALE GROUPRental Determinations - Victorian Litigation***AOP9:22amBUR9:54amBURLEY MINBurley applies for third iron ore licence in Hamersley***APA8:50amCCJ9:54amCOUNTY INTQuarterly Cash Flow Report***AVE8:49amCRR9:54amCRITICALTrading Halt***AWJ8:31amSIX9:52amSPRINTEXTrading Halt***AXE10:07amHYM9:49amHYPERIONOption to Acquire Leading Metals Technology Company***AXE10:05amRHY9:49amRHYTHM BIOColoSTAT Test Kits Deliver Consistent, High Accuracy Results***BC88:13amELT9:48amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BCI8:18amQVE9:44amQVEQUITIESSeptember 2021 Qtr. Dividend & FY2021-2022 Dividend Outlook***BDM8:59amPRM9:43amPROMINENCEBowsprit-1 Drilling towards Target Zones***BPM8:17amWKT9:42amWALKABOUTScotland Exploration Update***BSL8:21amREZ9:42amRES&EN GRPCommencement of Toll Milling Campaign at Granny Venn***BSX9:08amINR9:41amIONEEREGM Presentation***BUR9:54amFLX9:40amFELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BXB9:15amTCL9:40amTRANSURBAN2021 Annual General Meetings - Presentation***CAI8:13amAHQ9:40amALLEGIANCEInvestor Presentation***CAN9:26amTCL9:39amTRANSURBAN2021 Annual General Meetings - Address by Chairman and CEO***CAN9:02amRGI9:39amROTOGRORotoGro to Seek CSE and ASX Dual Listing***CAT9:23amAHQ9:39amALLEGIANCEAcquires Short Creek Mine and Completes A$30 M Placement***CCJ9:57amLMG9:38amLATROBERTL Mining & Earthworks Sublease Agreement***CCJ9:54amTCL9:36amTRANSURBANSeptember Quarter 2021 Update***CHL8:19amCXM9:35amCENTREXTerm Sheet Signed with Samsung C&T Corporation***CHM10:02amQVE9:34amQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVE***CIM8:28amSMN9:32amSTRUCT MONReinstatement to Official Quotation***CIM8:25amSMN9:32amSTRUCT MONCompany Update & Capital Raising***CLT8:20amAL39:31amAML3DArcemy Sale to University of Queensland***COY9:26amHLS9:31amHEALIUSTrading Update 1QFY22***CRN8:18amEPX9:30amEPT GLOBALEPX Forecasts 85% ARR Growth for FY22***CRO10:02amOVT9:29amOVATOCapital Management Iniatives***CRR9:54amPGD9:27amPEREGOLDHigh Grade Iron Ore at Newman Project***CSS8:23amTIE9:27amTIETTOTietto Hits 2m @102g/t Au within 7m @30.67g/t Au at AG Core***CUL9:25amDOU9:27amDOUUGHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CUL9:24amCOY9:26amCOPPERMOLYCoppermoly granted exploration licence in Mt Isa Inlier***CXM9:35amCAN9:26amCANN GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DKM9:18amPGL9:25amPROSPA GRPPGL Investor Day Presentation***DLC8:20amCUL9:25amCULLEN RESAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***DOU9:27amCUL9:24amCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities Report***DXB8:38amAND9:24amANSRDA GRPAND FY22 Q1 Update - Investor Presentation***ELO7:30amEPN9:24amEPSILONEpsilon and Cannim Sign Long Term Manufacturing Agreement***ELT9:48amCAT9:23amCATAPULTUpdate on SaaS metrics, Investor Day, 1H FY21 Results Date***EPN9:24amTZN9:23amTERRAMINFinance Facility Update***EPX9:30amR3D9:22amR3D RESRCSSignificant Sulphide Intersections Identified from Drilling***ERD7:30amGOR9:22amGOLDROADBidder's Statement - Off-market Takeover for Apollo***FCT8:20amAOP9:22amAPOLLOCONSGOR: Bidder's Statement - Off-market Takeover for Apollo***FCT8:18amPRS9:21amPROSPECHQuarterly Cashflow Report***FID9:20amXRF9:21amXRF SCIEN2021 AGM CEO Presentation***FID9:00amPRS9:21amPROSPECHQuarterly Activities Report***FLT8:18amAND9:21amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Activities Report***FLX9:40amAND9:20amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Cashflow Report***FRX9:14amFID9:20amFIDUCIANGPExecutive Chairman's Address to Shareholders***GAL8:44amMIO9:20amMACARTHURMSale purchase agreement with Zanil and Pointon***GAL8:42amDKM9:18amDUKETONHigh Grade Results from Rosie Continue***GDA8:16amRCR9:17amRINCONRESHigh-grade Copper-Gold Mineralisation Intersected at Hasties***GML8:20amMTC9:16amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Encountered in UGA-20***GOR9:22amBXB9:15amBRAMB LTDAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***HFR10:02amPUA9:14amPEAKMINLTDPEAK To Raise $4.9 Million via Placement***HLS9:31amFRX9:14amFLEXIROAMTrading Halt***HYM9:49amPPT9:12amPERPETUALPerpetual Q1 Business Update - October 2021***ILU8:14amOEL9:09amOTTOENERGYMonetisation of Financial Assets***INR9:41amJGH9:08amJADE GASJade Gas Holdings - October Presentation***JGH9:08amBSX9:08amBLACKSTONEBlackstone to lead industry in nickel traceability into EVs***JHC8:36amWPR9:07amWAYPOINTRTAppointment of Managing Director - Hadyn Stephens***KIN8:14amWPL9:04amWOODSIDEThird Quarter 2021 Report***LEL8:18amMGR9:02amMIRVAC GRPMGR 1Q22 Operational Update***LEP9:55amCAN9:02amCANN GROUPResults of Share Purchase Plan offer***LMG9:38amSTO9:01amSANTOSSantos 2021 Third Quarter Report***MEM8:47amFID9:00amFIDUCIANGPAppendix 4C quarterly & Update***MGR9:02amBDM8:59amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy starts work on polishing Fancy Colour diamonds***MGX8:15amAMO8:56amAMBERTECHProposed issue of securities - AMO***MIO9:20amAMO8:56amAMBERTECHDetails of Placement and Announcement of SPP***MLM9:59amST18:53amSPIRIT TECSpirit Q1 FY22 Update***MOB8:26amAPA8:50amAPA GROUP2021 Annual Meeting Speeches***MOH10:04amAVE8:49amAVECHOTopical CBD pain study with Lambert Initiative approved***MOH10:00amS328:49amSOUTH32Quarterly Report September 2021***MRD10:01amMEM8:47amMEMPHASYSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MTC9:16amPPL8:47amPUREPROFILQ1 FY22 Results Presentation***NIS8:15amPAA8:45amPHARMAUSTMPL Manufacturing and Human Trials Update***NNG8:17amGAL8:44amGALILEOQuarterly Cash Flow Report September 2021***NUH9:59amALL8:43amARISTOCRATSuccessful completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***OEL9:09amGAL8:42amGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***OVT9:29amPPL8:41amPUREPROFILQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***PAA8:45amAD18:40amAD1 HOLDVoluntary suspension***PGD9:27amDXB8:38amDIMERIXFirst Approvals Received for Start of Phase 3 FSGS Trial***PGL9:25amJHC8:36amJAPARATrading Halt***PGL8:22amAWJ8:31amAURICMINNew Gold Zone Identified at Guest Prospect***PH29:57amUUV8:28amUUV AQUAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***POD8:16amCIM8:28amCIMICAnalyst and Investor Presentation 9M 2021***POD8:16amMOB8:26amMOBILICOMQ3 FY21 Activities Report & Appendix 4C***PPL8:47amCIM8:25amCIMIC9M NPAT $303M, GROUP REVENUE UP 9.2%, GUIDANCE MAINTAINED***PPL8:41amQHL8:24amQUICKSTEPStrategic Supply Agreement with Swoop Aero***PPT9:12amCSS8:23amCLEAN SEASAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***PPY8:21amSLA8:22amSILK LASERSILK Laser Continues Growth Trajectory***PRM9:43amPGL8:22amPROSPA GRPPGL Investor Day***PRS9:21am29M8:22am29METALSSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***PRS9:21am29M8:22am29METALS29Metals Signs Refinance Facilities***PRU8:15amBSL8:21amBLUESCOPEBlueScope increases 1H FY2022 earnings guidance***PUA9:14amPPY8:21amPAPYRUSLease signed for moulded fibre packaging facility in Eqypt***QHL8:24amFCT8:20amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Q1 FY22 Investor Update***QVE9:44amGML8:20amGATEWAYOutstanding AC Results Outline Large-Scale Oxide Gold Target***QVE9:34amCLT8:20amCELLNETCompany Update at 2021 Annual General Meeting***R3D9:22amDLC8:20amDELECTADrone Survey Completed at REX Project***RCR9:17amTLX8:19amTELIXPHARMActivities Report and App 4C - September 2021 quarter***REZ9:42amSWF8:19amSELFWEALTHSWF AGM - Chairman's Address & AGM presentation FY21***RGI9:39amCHL8:19amCAMPLIFYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RHY9:49amCRN8:18amCORONADOQuarterly Production Report***RMS8:14amFLT8:18amFLIGHT CTRFLT Successfully Prices A$400M Convertible Notes Due 2028***S328:49amLEL8:18amLITHENERGYDownstream Processing Opportunity for Battery Graphite***SIX9:52amFCT8:18amFIRSTWAVEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***SLA8:22amBCI8:18amBCIMINERALMardie Project - Final Investment Decision Made***SMN9:32amNNG8:17amNEXION GRONNG Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C Sep-21***SMN9:32amADD8:17amADAVALESecond Rig Mobilising to Kabanga Jirani Nickel Project***ST18:53amBPM8:17amBPM MINBPM Triples Land Position in the Earaheedy***STO9:01amGDA8:16amGOODDRIQ1 FY22 Sales Update***SUD10:00amPOD8:16amPODIUMQuarterly Activities Report***SWF8:19amPOD8:16amPODIUMAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TCL9:40amMGX8:15amMT GIBSONQuarterly Activities Report***TCL9:39amPRU8:15amPERSEUSSeptember Quarterly Report***TCL9:36amNIS8:15amNICKELSRCHNickelSearch to Commence Drilling at Carlingup***TIE9:27amKIN8:14amKIN MININGQuarterly Activities Report***TLX8:19amRMS8:14amRAMELIUSSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report & Bartus East drill results***TZN9:23amILU8:14amILUKA RESQuarterly Review to 30 September 2021***UUV8:28amCAI8:13amCALIDUSRESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report***WKT9:42amBC88:13amBLACK CATStrong Fingals Fortune Results Continue***WPL9:04amAMP7:40amAMPAMP Limited provides Q3 21 AUM and cashflows update***WPR9:07amERD7:30amEROADEROAD Quarterly Operational Update***WSR10:18amELO7:30amELMOSFTWREELMO business update***XRF9:21am


----------



## barney (22 October 2021)

*3.50pm Friday 22nd October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeQRI3:50pmQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRI***ABB9:58amQGL3:48pmQNTMGRPHTEEastern Conductor Drilling Update***ACB10:28amMIL3:46pmMIL-SGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ACB10:28amFFX3:33pmFIREFINCHAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ACB10:27amAEV3:21pmAVENIRAResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***AEV3:21pmUBI3:09pmUNI BIOSENSeptember 2021 Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report***AGE9:57amPAM2:57pmPA METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AGE9:55amCIW2:43pmCLIME INVQuarterly market update - September 2021***AGE9:38amDYL2:38pmD YELLOWSale of Non-Core Shiyela Iron Ore Project ML176***AHX9:05amARL2:37pmARDEARESARL supports FBICRC Cathode Precursor Production Pilot Plant***ALK9:31amMMC2:34pmMITREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AMX9:13amNZM2:30pmNZME LTDSale of GrabOne - Satisfaction of Finance Condition***APL11:02amNGY2:27pmNUENERGYQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ARL2:37pmNGY2:27pmNUENERGYQuarterly Activities Report***ARR8:44amTTT2:16pmTITOMICShare Purchase Plan - Offer Booklet***AWN9:42amMNS1:20pmMAGNISAquifer Permit Approved for NY Lithium-ion Battery Plant***AWV8:19amPGY12:55pmPILOTPGY & AET- Execute Farm-In Agmt to drill exploration well***AXP10:27amGME12:54pmGME RESSept 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Cashflow***AZJ8:36amPRM12:53pmPROMINENCEBowsprit -1 Drilling Update***BRK9:05amMAH12:16pmMACMAHON2021 Annual General Meeting - Address to Shareholders***CBR8:19amPNN12:07pmPEPINNINIPNN Managing Director Position Update***CHM9:15amCI111:43amCREDITLChairman's Presentation to Shareholders***CI111:43amCXZ11:42amCONNEXIONQuarterly Update***CI111:41amCI111:41amCREDITLChairman's Address to Shareholders***CIW2:43pmT3K11:28amTEK OCEANT3K Awarded Artificial Reef Installation Project***CNR8:55amOLI11:21amOLIVERSMonthly & QuarterlyActivities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CNR8:54amAPL11:02amANTIPODESImportant update on Scheme***CPN8:17amREC10:37amRECHARGEDrilling Contractor Appointed for Brandy Hill South Drilling***CRW8:57amIVO10:32amINVIGORGRPCapital Raising Term Sheet Update to Indicative Timings***CTM10:22amACB10:28amACAPRESResponse to ASX Price Query***CWY9:49amACB10:28amACAPRESSUPPLEMENTARY PROSPECTUS***CXO9:40amACB10:27amACAPRESRIGHTS ISSUE OVERSUBSCRIBED AND RAISED $17.4 MILLION***CXZ11:42amAXP10:27amAXPENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CYG9:34amINY10:23amINCOME AMGIncome Asset Management Q1 FY22 Trading Update***CZL8:17amCTM10:22amCENTAURUSJaguar Project - Key Property Secured***DDH8:18amINY10:22amINCOME AMGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DDH8:18amTMZ9:59amTHOMSONRESUSA Institutional Share Placement***DDH8:18amABB9:58amAUSSIEBANDResponse to press speculation***DEG9:24amAGE9:57amLoyalty Bonus Options Update***DKM9:46amAGE9:55amExperienced ISR Executive appointed & drilling approval***DYL2:38pmPOL9:54amPOLYMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ECS9:44amSDF9:54amSTEADFAST2021 AGM Addresses to Shareholders***EQT9:25amOTW9:50amOTW HLDINGTrading Halt***ESR9:03amQXR9:49amQXRESOURCETurner River Lithium Project Option Exercised***ESS8:29amCWY9:49amCLEANAWAYChairman and CEO Address to Shareholders 2021 AGM***EVT9:33amDKM9:46amDUKETONFinal PGE Assays for First Six Holes at Rosie***FCL8:45amECS9:44amECSBOTANICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FFX3:33pmAWN9:42amAWNHOLDLTDShare Sale Facility***FFX8:20amCXO9:40amCORE EXPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***FGL9:27amAGE9:38amProspectus - Loyalty Bonus Options***FRS9:16amHLO9:34amHELLOWORLDHLO 2021 September Quarter Trading Update***FRX9:16amCYG9:34amCOVENTRYFY21 Annual General Meeting Presentation***GME12:54pmWSR9:33amWESTAR RESExploration Update***HLO9:34amEVT9:33amEVEHOSPENTChairman's Address to Shareholders***HUM8:36amSER9:32amSTRATEGICSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***IAG9:02amIDA9:32amINDIANARESQuarterly Activities and Cash flow Reports***ID89:07amALK9:31amALKANEMineralised System Continues to Grow at Boda***IDA9:32amMAU9:30amMAGNET RESThick high grade intersections are open to SE at Lady Julie***INY10:23amFGL9:27amFRUGLGROUPQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - Sept 2021***INY10:22amEQT9:25amEQUITY TR2021 AGM PRESENTATION TO SHAREHOLDERS***IR18:22amDEG9:24amDEGREYCompletion of Fully Underwritten A$125 million Placement***IVO10:32amORE9:21amOROCOBRESeptember Quarterly Report***IVO8:15amPCK9:18amPAINCHEKSeptember Quarterly Update***JNO8:41amPCK9:17amPAINCHEKAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KSN9:13amFRX9:16amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam raises $1.5m to accelerate growth initiatives***LBY8:21amFRS9:16amFORRESTCorporate Presentation October 2021***LCD8:16amCHM9:15amCHIMERICFIRST MILESTONE ON PATH TO CDH17 CAR T CLINICAL TRIAL***LCD8:16amRCR9:14amRINCONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report***LIN8:20amAMX9:13amAEROMETREXMetroMap annual recurring revenue growth***LYC8:19amKSN9:13amKINGSTONTrading Halt***MAH12:16pmMTM9:11amMTMONGERRe-Assay of Mt Monger Samples Confirms Gold Intersections***MAU9:30amRCR9:10amRINCONRESQuarterly Activities Report***MBK9:00amID89:07amIDENTITIITrading Halt***MIL3:46pmAHX9:05amAPIAMInvestor Update***MMC2:34pmBRK9:05amBROOKSIDEInvestor Presentation SparkPlus Webinar***MNS1:20pmESR9:03amESTRELLA RQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MTM9:11amIAG9:02amINSUR.AUST2021 IAG AGM Presentations & Trading Update***NGY2:27pmMBK9:00amTrading Halt***NGY2:27pmCRW8:57amCASHREWARDCashrewards enters into Bid Implementation Deed with 1835i***NXL8:21amCNR8:55amCANNON RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - September 2021***NZM2:30pmCNR8:54amCANNON RESQuarterly Activities Report- September 2021***OLI11:21amTSI8:51amTOPSHELFTSI - Completion of Placement & Institutional Offers***ORE9:21amRF18:47amREGAL INVRF1 Annual RG240 update***OTW9:50amFCL8:45amFINEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAM2:57pmARR8:44amARAREEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PCK9:18amJNO8:41amJUNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PCK9:17amAZJ8:36amAURIZONAgreement for acquisition of One Rail Australia***PGY12:55pmHUM8:36amHUMMGROUPhummgroup 1Q22 business update***PLL8:17amESS8:29amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PNN12:07pmWZR8:27amWISR LTDWisr delivers 21 Consecutive Quarters of New Loan Growth***POL9:54amIR18:22amIRISMETALSAeromagnetic Survey and Potential at Kookynie Gold Project***PRM12:53pmLBY8:21amLAYBUY GHLNew Debt Facilities and Record Q2 Market Update***QAN7:33amNXL8:21amNUIX LTDCEO and CFO Appointments***QGL3:48pmFFX8:20amFIREFINCHMorila Operations and Drilling Update***QRI3:50pmRDN8:20amRAIDEN RESSuccessful completion of substantial Ni-Cu-PGE acquisition***QXR9:49amLIN8:20amLINDIAN$300,000 Loan Facility Secured***RCR9:14amAWV8:19amANOVAMETALCommencement of Drilling***RCR9:10amCBR8:19amCARBON REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RDN8:20amLYC8:19amLYNASQuarterly Activities Report***REC10:37amSWK8:18amSWICKMINDDH: DDH1 Investor Presentation - DDH1 to acquire Swick***RF18:47amDDH8:18amDDH DRILLDDH1 Investor Presentation - DDH1 to acquire Swick***S2R8:16amSWK8:18amSWICKMINDDH: DDH1 and Swick Scheme Implementation Agreeement***SDF9:54amDDH8:18amDDH DRILLDDH1 and Swick Scheme Implementation Agreeement***SER9:32amSTX8:18amSTRIKE ENE3Q21 Quarterly Activities Report & 5B***STX8:18amSWK8:18amSWICKMINSwick and DDH1 enter into Scheme Implementation Agreement***SWK8:18amDDH8:18amDDH DRILLSWK:Swick and DDH1 enter intoScheme Implementation Agreement***SWK8:18amCZL8:17amCONS ZINCOfftake Agreement for 100% of Plomosas Zinc Concentrates***SWK8:18amPLL8:17amPIEDMONTPiedmont Increases Mineral Resources***T3K11:28amCPN8:17amCASPINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TMZ9:59amLCD8:16amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report***TSI8:51amLCD8:16amLATCONSOLDQuarterly Activities Report***TTT2:16pmS2R8:16amS2RESOURCEJillewarra Exploration Update***UBI3:09pmIVO8:15amINVIGORGRPUpdated Capital Raising Terms***WSR9:33amQAN7:33amQANTASQantas and Jetstar Gear Up For Accelerated Border Opening***WZR8:27am


----------



## barney (25 October 2021)

*11.49am Monday25th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAIS11:49amAERISRESRESPONSE TO MEDIA ARTICLE***3DA9:44amCBY11:48amCANTERBURYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***4DX9:25amBUR11:37amBURLEY MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AD18:45amCGO11:35amCPT GLOBALNotification of buy-back - CGO***AD18:45amAIV11:30amACTIVEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ADN8:09amMSI11:17amMULTISTACKQuarterly Activities Report***ADT9:34amMSI11:16amMULTISTACKAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AIS11:49amNXM11:10amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities Report***AIS9:59amNXM11:08amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AIV11:30amNOX10:57amNOXOPHARMPatent Granted for Veyonda and Low Dose Chemotherapy***ALB10:04amRTR10:47amRUMBLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ALL8:24amJHC10:35amJAPARAScheme Approved by Court***AMI9:40amIDA10:29amINDIANARESCommencement of Drilling***AMI9:35amGTG10:20amGENE TECHQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***AOU9:08amRCE10:17amRECCE LTDEthics Approval to Start Phase 1 Intravenous Clinical Trial***APA8:13amRPM10:16amRPMAUTOGRPMarket update for the quarter ended 30 September 2021***AQI9:34amEMU10:15amEMU NLDrilling Update Badja Project***AQN9:12amSIX10:14amSPRINTEXIndustrial Air Compressor Supply Agreement***ARN9:44amSAU10:09amSTHN GOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***AST8:13amSP310:06amSPECTURQuarterly Cashflow Report - Sept 2021***AUN9:49amALB10:04amALBIONRESDrilling Commences at Lennard Shelf Zinc-Lead Project***AUN9:45amSP310:03amSPECTURQuarterly Activities Report - Sept 2021***AUZ8:37amWGX10:02amWESTGOLDImproved Consideration for Gascoyne Takeover***AUZ8:12amGCY10:02amGASCOYNEWGX: Improved Consideration for Gascoyne Takeover***AVL9:16amEMT10:01amEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sep 2021***AX89:20amPRM10:01amPROMINENCEPause in Trading***BAT8:14amGRR10:01amGRANGEGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 30 September 2021***BCB9:54amAIS9:59amAERISRESPause in trading***BCC8:51amBTR9:59amBRIGHTSTAAcquisition of Comet Well***BGT8:24amVEN9:57amVINENERGYOdin-1 Flow Test Commenced***BOA9:54amMEL9:57amMETGASCOVEN: Odin-1 Flow Test Commenced***BOA9:52amCPH9:57amCRESOCreso Pharma to Acquire ImpACTIVE Holdings Ltd Assets***BOT9:36amBUX9:55amBUXTONRESCopper Wolf Copper Project, Arizona USA***BRU8:18amBOA9:54amSep 2021 - Quarterly Activities Report***BTR9:59amBCB9:54amBOWENCOALTrading Halt***BUR11:37amTCF9:54am360EI FUNDLaunch of Capital Raise***BUX9:55amUBI9:52amUNI BIOSENUBI signs USA distribution deal and Sentia sales hit $1M***CAZ9:20amBOA9:52amSep 2021 - Appendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow Report***CAZ9:18amESS9:52amESSENMETALCRR: CA High Grade Lithium Asset Binding Terms Sheet Signed***CBY11:48amCRR9:51amCRITICALCanadian High Grade Lithium Asset Binding Terms Sheet Signed***CCZ8:17amTER9:51amTERRACOMBlair Athol Coal Sales Update***CEL8:54amRGI9:50amROTOGRORotoGro Files Three International Patent Applications***CGO11:35amAUN9:49amAURUMINQuarterly Activities Report***CIP9:21amNRX9:49amNORONEXLTDExploration Update - Second Rig Drilling in Namibia***CML8:56amSPN9:45amSPARC TECHTrading Halt***CML8:22amAUN9:45amAURUMINQuarterly Cashflow Report***CNB9:42amEOS9:45amELEC OPTICTrading Halt***CNQ8:47amMBK9:45amKSN: Livingstone Gold Project sold for up to $10m***COE9:07amKSN9:44amKINGSTONLivingstone Gold Project sold for up to $10m***COI9:39am3DA9:44amAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CPH9:57amARN9:44amALDOROWyemandoo - World Class Lithium, Rubidium Pegmatite Fairway***CRR9:51amKRR9:43amKING RIVERQuarterly Activities Report***CZN8:18amM249:42amMAMBALTDMamba Secures Access to Black Hills Priority Targets***DAL8:18amCNB9:42amCARNABYRESGreater Duchess Copper Gold Project Grows***DCN8:21amMM19:42amMIDASMidas Identifies New Drill Targets At Weebo***DCX8:21amKRR9:41amKING RIVERQuarterly Cashflow Report***DDD9:20amAMI9:40amAURELIAInvestor Presentation - September 2021 Update & Outlook***DM18:18amCOI9:39amCOMETRIDGEVery Positive Results at Mahalo North 1***DOR8:16amEGR9:38amECOGRAFBattery Anode Material Facility Development Approvals***DVP8:19amWWI9:37amWEST WITSWest Wits advances exploration work on Uranium at WBP***DXB9:23amPLS9:37amPILBARAMINTrading Halt***E2M9:15amTGM9:36amTHETAProject Permitting Update***EGR9:38amBOT9:36amBOTANIXAppendix 4C - Quarterly***EMT10:01amAMI9:35amAURELIAQuarterly Activities - September 2021***EMU10:15amRHY9:35amRHYTHM BIORhythm Biosciences - Investor Presentation***EOS9:45amAQI9:34amALICANTOWorld Class Intersection in New Zone at Sala***ESR9:28amADT9:34amADRIATICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ESS9:52amMIN9:32amMINERALRESWodgina lithium mine to restart***ESS8:20amESR9:28amESTRELLA RTrading Halt***FFX8:17amMEI9:27amMETEORIC640m Zone of Anomalous Copper Mineralisation***FRX9:12am4DX9:25am4DMEDICALQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q1 FY2022***GBR8:47amDXB9:23amDIMERIXQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report***GCY10:02amTSO9:22amTESORO RESTrading Halt***GRR10:01amSKY9:22amSKYMETALSWide Strong Tin Results Continue from 3KEL - Doradilla***GSN8:17amCIP9:21amCEN I REITDivestment of 99 Quill Way, Henderson WA***GSS9:03amLNU9:20amLINIUSTECHLinius appoints James Brennan as CEO and new CTO***GTE8:17amAX89:20amACCELERATEAX8 Exercises Option over Manganese Project in East Pilbara***GTG10:20amCAZ9:20amCAZALY RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GWR8:17amDDD9:20am3D RESHigh Grade Drill Results at Challenger Gold Project***HMY7:40amMOH9:19amMOHO RESMoho Raises $1.51m To Finalise an Acquisition Deal***HT88:21amMOH9:19amMOHO RESMoho Expands Nickel & Gold Search in WA***ICG8:37amCAZ9:18amCAZALY RESQuarterly Activities***ICG8:17amOKU9:17amOKLO RESOklo Reports High Grade Surface Gold South of SK1***ICG8:17amKNI9:16amKUNIKOHigh Grade Results from Reconnaissance Sampling***ICQ8:46amAVL9:16amAUSTVANADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ICQ8:44amE2M9:15amE2METALSSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***IDA10:29amFRX9:12amFLEXIROAMQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - September 2021***IND8:18amAQN9:12amAQUIRIANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IPD8:53amUBN9:11amURBANISEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***JDR8:43amSIQ9:10amSMARTGROUPUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal***JHC10:35amAOU9:08amAUROCH MINDIAMOND DRILLING TO COMMENCE AT RAGLESS RANGE ZINC TARGET***KED8:13amMDR9:07amMEDADVISORQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C***KED8:12amCOE9:07amCOOPEROtway Basin update***KNI9:16amMCL9:04amMIGHTY CMCL brings Adelaide Hills Distillery distribution in house***KRR9:43amOBM9:04amORABANDAFurther Exploration Success***KRR9:41amGSS9:03amGENETICSIGQuarterly update and Appendix 4C***KSN9:44amRML9:03amRESOLMINOz Minerals Completes Due Diligence at Wollogorang Project***LNU9:20amOZL9:03amOZMINERRML: OZL Completes Due Diligence at Wollogorang Project***M249:42amRXL9:01amROX RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - September 21***M2R8:16amRXL8:59amROX RESQuarterly Activities Report - September 21***M2R8:16amCML8:56amCHASE MINETrading Halt***MAH8:19amCEL8:54amCHAL EXPCEL Significantly Expands Tenement Position at Hualilan***MBK9:45amIPD8:53amIMPEDIMEDTrading Halt***MCL9:04amBCC8:51amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Additional Orders for 12,000 ZOLEO Units***MDR9:07amMR18:48amMONTEMWill Bridge to lead Energy Transition Steering Committee***MEI9:27amCNQ8:47amCLEAN TEQSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***MEL9:57amGBR8:47amGREATBOULDMulga Bill high grades & geophysics upgrades size potential***MIN9:32amICQ8:46amICAR ASIAQuarterly Activities Report***MM19:42amTOU8:45amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Operations Report 3Q21***MOH9:19amAD18:45amAD1 HOLDReinstatement to official quotation***MOH9:19amAD18:45amAD1 HOLDAD1 completes $2.0 million placement***MR18:48amICQ8:44amICAR ASIAAppendix 4C - Quarterly***MSI11:17amJDR8:43amJADAR RESJadar Commences Work at New Standard Copper Project***MSI11:16amTOU8:39amTLOUENERGYAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MX18:26amAUZ8:37amAUST MINESQuarterly Activities Report***NOX10:57amICG8:37amINCA MINLSAmending Title September Quarterly 5B Cash Flow Report***NRX9:49amVEA8:35amVIVA E GRPThird Quarter Operational and Trading Update***NXM11:10amPOS8:34amPOSEIDONBlack Swan Exploration Update***NXM11:08amTYR8:27amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 84 - Week Ended 22 October 2021***OBM9:04amMX18:26amMICRO-XMX1 - Quarterly Cash Flows and Activities Statement***OKU9:17amPLY8:26amPLAYSIDEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ORG8:11amBGT8:24amBIOGENETECBio-Gene Commercial Agreement with Evergreen Garden Care***OZL9:03amALL8:24amARISTOCRATRetail Offer Booklet***PDN8:16amTLS8:23amTELSTRATelstra acquires Digicel Pacific with Aust Government***PDN8:15amCML8:22amCHASE MINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PFE8:18amRLT8:22amRENERGENHalf Yearly Report***PLS9:37amHT88:21amHARRISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PLY8:26amDCX8:21amDISCOVEXPositive geochemical results received from Sylvania Project***POS8:34amDCN8:21amDACIANGOLDSignificant Exploration Results below Jupiter Open Pit***PRM10:01amRXH8:20amREWARDLELaunch of Beanhunter Integration***RCE10:17amESS8:20amESSENMETALSale of Mavis Lake Lithium JV interest***RGI9:50amDVP8:19amDEVELOPNotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***RHY9:35amMAH8:19amMACMAHONEarn Out Payment for GBF Acquisition***RLT8:22amBRU8:18amBURUENERGYOperations Update***RML9:03amDM18:18amDESERTMLExploration Update - PGEs at Innouendy***RPM10:16amSBM8:18amST.BARBARAQuarterly Report Q1 FY22***RTR10:47amDAL8:18amDALAROOLyons River Drilling Results***RXH8:20amPFE8:18amPANTERAYampi Iron Project Maiden Drilling Program Commenced***RXL9:01amCZN8:18amCORAZONLynn Lake Resource Upgrade***RXL8:59amIND8:18amINDUSTRIALStockyard Project - Positive Test Work Results***SAU10:09amGTE8:17amGREAT WESTTwo Additional Priority One VMS Targets at Yandal West***SBM8:18amCCZ8:17amCASTILLOCOUp to 14 drill Targets Identified at Luanshya Project***SHH8:14amFFX8:17amFIREFINCHShare Purchase Plan to Raise $25 million***SIQ9:10amICG8:17amINCA MINLSSeptember Quarterly Activities Report***SIX10:14amICG8:17amINCA MINLSAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SKY9:22amGWR8:17amGWR GROUPC4 Iron Ore Mine - October Update***SP310:06amGSN8:17amGREATSOUTHSURFACE EM SURVEY UNDERWAY AT EAST LAVERTON NICKEL PROJECT***SP310:03amDOR8:16amDORIEMUSIsle of Wight Update***SPN9:45amM2R8:16amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities Report***TCF9:54amM2R8:16amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow Report***TER9:51amPDN8:16amPALADINQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***TGM9:36amPDN8:15amPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report September 2021***TLS8:23amWAK8:15amWAKAOLINWAK Quarterly Update and Appendix 5B***TOU8:45amBAT8:14amBATTMINPromising results from shallow aircore drilling program***TOU8:39amSHH8:14amSHREE MINGold Mineralised Trend Confirmed at Lachlan Fold Project***TSO9:22amAST8:13amAUSNETAusNet grants due diligence access to APA***TYR8:27amAPA8:13amAPA GROUPAST: AusNet grants due diligence access to APA***UBI9:52amKED8:13amKEYPATH1st Quarter Analyst & Investor Presentation***UBN9:11amKED8:12amKEYPATHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***VEA8:35amAUZ8:12amAUST MINESAppendix 5B***VEN9:57amORG8:11amORIGIN ENEOrigin to sell 10 per cent in Australia Pacific LNG***WAK8:15amADN8:09amANDROMEDAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGX10:02amHMY7:40amHARMONEYHMY prices $105m inaugural ABS transaction***WWI9:37am


----------



## barney (26 October 2021)

*2.45pm Tuesday 26th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePWN2:45pmPARKWAYChanges to Composition of Parkway Board***1VG8:23amSGF2:39pmSGFLEETAGM CEO Speaking Notes***88E9:20amTPS2:38pmTHREAT PROTPS Successfully Completes Retail Shortfall Bookbuild***92E1:46pmSGF2:37pmSGFLEETAGM CEO Presentation***ABR8:55amAGD2:21pmAUST GOLDAustral Gold provides update on Exploration Activities***ADD10:58amMXC2:20pmMGC PHARMAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AFA9:11amCRO1:58pmCIRRALTOQuarterly Activities Report***AGD2:21pmKOR1:57pmKORAB RESResponse to ASX Price Query***AIM8:42amCXU1:54pmCAULDRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AIM8:23amICE1:53pmICETANALIMQuarterly Activities Report***AIM8:22amICE1:50pmICETANALIMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AIM8:22am92E1:46pm92ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AKO10:33amID81:44pmIDENTITIIVoluntary Suspension***AKP9:17amGBE1:43pmGLOBE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AL310:00amSUH1:26pmSTH HEM MIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ALC8:21amMOT1:12pmMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT***ALD8:35amGW11:05pmGREENWINGCommencement of Exploration at San Jorge Lithium Project***ALV9:37amMXT1:02pmMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT***AMD8:23amPUR12:58pmPURSUITMINSulphide Mineralising System Extended at Phils Hill***AOU9:25amCAV12:49pmCARNAVALEQuarterly Cashflow Report***AQD9:17amCAV12:47pmCARNAVALEQuarterly Activities Report***AQS12:41pmAQS12:41pmAQUISQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***AR310:02amPNV12:40pmPOLYNOVOChairman and Managing Director - AGM address***ARD8:19amTNR12:34pmTORIANTyrannus Gold Footprint Expanded***AS18:48amBOQ12:24pmBANK QLDUpdate on Sale of St Andrew's Insurance***AS18:43amWIN12:15pmWIDGIEWidgie Nickel Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***AS210:35amTNG12:10pmTNGResponse to ASX Price Query***ASN9:15amBCB12:08pmBOWENCOALBluff PCI Mine Presentation***AT19:17amFMS12:02pmFLINDERSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AUA10:02amLCT11:59amLIV CELLLCT Signs MOU with NZeno, Secures Pig Cells for NTCELL Trial***AWJ8:23amRSH11:57amRESPIRIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BAS10:27amPOD11:53amPODIUMPML Investor Presentation South-West connect***BCB12:08pmQRI11:51amQUAL RE IFEntitlement Offer results***BCB11:01amJAT11:51amJATCORPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BCC11:36amDDR11:46amDICKERDATAQ3 2021 Market Update***BCC10:54amPOD11:45amPODIUMFull Company presentation***BCT9:29amBEZ11:40amBESRAGOLDInvestor Presentation***BEZ11:40amBCC11:36amBEAM COMSAppendix 4C September Quarter 2021***BIR10:04amTER11:36amTERRACOMQuarterly Report - July to September 2021***BIR9:59amCCV11:34amCASH CONV2021 AGM Managing Director's Address***BLG9:41amPOD11:30amPODIUMParks Reef Deeps***BOQ12:24pmPWR11:14amPETERWA2021 AGM Address to Shareholders***BUX9:18amCCV11:10amCASH CONVChairman's Address to Shareholders***BYH9:58amHUO11:02amHUON AQUAUpdate on Proposed Transaction - Special Dividend***CAV12:49pmTNG11:02amTNGPause in Trading***CAV12:47pmBCB11:01amBOWENCOALOption for Bowen Coking Coal to acquire Bluff PCI Mine***CBE11:00amCBE11:00amCOBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CCA8:33amADD10:58amADAVALEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CCV11:34amBCC10:54amBEAM COMSQuarterly Update - Growth in Cash Flow and ZOLEO Subscribers***CCV11:10amKOR10:42amKORAB RESPause in trading***CHK8:50amDAF10:35amDIS AFRICAQuarterly Activities / Cashflow Report***CHL8:27amAS210:35amASKARI METPhase II Exploration Planning Complete for Burracoppin***CLB10:17amAKO10:33amAKORA RESQuarterly Report Supplementary Statement***COI9:47amMLM10:29amMETALLICAQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B - 30 September 2021***CPH9:38amEYE10:27amNOVA EYEUS Government Stimulus Loan Forgiven***CPT9:26amBAS10:27amBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - September 2021***CR99:32amCXM10:22amCENTREXTrading Halt***CRO1:58pmPLS10:22amPILBARAMINPilbara Minerals Finalises Agreements for POSCO DSJV***CRO9:33amCLB10:17amCANDY CLUBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CUL9:14amEMD10:15amEMYRIALAppendix 4C - Quarterly***CWN10:06amPVE10:13amPO VALLEYSelva Natural Gas Field Development and Market Update***CWX8:25amDXN10:13amDXNLIMITEDClarification of Quarterly Activities Report***CXM10:22amOVN10:10amOVENTUSOventus clinical study results and regulatory update***CXM9:59amMLD10:06amMACALTDBluff Sales Process Update***CXO9:34amCWN10:06amCROWNReport of the Victorian Royal Commission***CXU1:54pmLRS10:05amLATRESHigh Grade Assay Results in Brazil***DAF10:35amFIJ10:04amFIJI KAVAFiji Kava Appoints Network Nutrition as Partner in USA***DDR11:46amBIR10:04amBIRFINTrading Halt***DRO8:38amVKA10:03amVIKINGMINEQuarterly Report for the period ended 30 September 2021***DXN10:13amRCP10:02amREDBANKBluff East RC Drilling Complete, New VTEM Targets Defined***DYL8:24amAR310:02amAUSTRAREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DYL8:23amAUA10:02amAUDEARASeptember Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***EMD10:15amMEB10:01amMEDIBIOLTDFDA Strategy and Regulatory Update***ERM8:55amAL310:00amAML3DInvestor Presentation***EYE10:27amCXM9:59amCENTREXPause in Trading***FFR9:32amBIR9:59amBIRFINPause In Trading***FIJ10:04amODA9:59amORCODA LIMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***FLN9:08amBYH9:58amBRYAH RESSale of Tumblegum South Gold Deposit Completed***FMS12:02pmSPL9:57amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE distribution and supply to Vietnam***FNT9:24amSVL9:53amSILVERMINEFurther Underground Resource Drilling Success at Bowdens***FSF7:30amNC69:51amNANOLLOSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GBE1:43pmM2M9:51amMTMALCOLMDrilling Commenced and Gravity Survey Completed at Calypso***GCY9:32amPTG9:49amPROPTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GMD8:25amCOI9:47amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North 2 Dual Lateral Well Spuds***GOR9:31amWFL9:44amWELLFULLYLQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***GW11:05pmWOA9:42amWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***HAS8:54amREG9:41amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare - Chairman And MD Addresses To AGM***HPP9:27amBLG9:41amBLUGLASSApp 4C Qtr Ended 30 September 2021***HRZ9:37amTMB9:41amTAMBOURAHGravity Survey Commenced at Julimar North Project***HRZ9:33amPOD9:40amPODIUMSPP Offer Booklet***HUO11:02amYPB9:39amYPB GROUPQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***ICE1:53pmWFL9:39amWELLFULLYLAppendix 4C September 2021***ICE1:50pmPWN9:39amPARKWAYQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***ID81:44pmCPH9:38amCRESOProspectus - Bonus Options***IDZ9:21amALV9:37amALVOMINAlvo Launches Maiden Diamond Drill Program at C3***IXR9:24amMHK9:37amMETALHAWKBerehaven Nickel Rights Option Agreement Executed***JAT11:51amHRZ9:37amHORIZONMHK: Berehaven Nickel Rights Option Agreement Executed***JDR9:05amMRL9:35amMAYURPresentation - Mayur Strategic Review***KFW8:30amCXO9:34amCORE EXPConstruction Commences on Australia's Newest Lithium Project***KOR1:57pmMIN9:34amMINERALRESQuarterly Exploration and Mining Activities Report***KOR10:42amCRO9:33amCIRRALTOQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KSN8:54amMHK9:33amMETALHAWKHRZ: Horizon and Metal Hawk Execute Nickel Rights Agreement***LCL8:22amHRZ9:33amHORIZONHorizon and Metal Hawk Execute Nickel Rights Agreement***LCT11:59amCR99:32amCORELLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LEL8:16amMAY9:32amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***LEX8:21amWGX9:32amWESTGOLDTOV: GCY Panel Receives Review Application***LKY9:30amGCY9:32amGASCOYNETOV: GCY Panel Receives Review Application***LM88:24amFFR9:32amFIREFLYTOV: GCY Panel Receives Review Application***LM88:24amMRL9:31amMAYURStrategic Review - Platform For Value Realisation***LRS10:05amGOR9:31amGOLDROADTrading Halt***M2M9:51amLKY9:30amLOCKSLEYGrant of EL9307 and Exploration Update***MAD9:10amMEI9:29amMETEORICThick Gold Mineralised Zones at Butchers Creek***MAY9:32amBCT9:29amBLUECHIIPLicense Agreement with Fujifilm Irvine Scientific***MBK8:53amSOM9:28amSOMNOMEDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MBK8:53amSOM9:28amSOMNOMEDQuarterly - revenue growth in key markets gains momentum***MBK8:53amTOY9:28amTOYS R USTrading Halt***MEB10:01amHPP9:27amHEALTHPPGLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MEI9:29amCPT9:26amCIPHERPTAppendix 4C and Activities Report***MGV8:28amRWC9:26amRWC CORPRWC trading update - quarter ended 30 September 2021***MHK9:37amRWC9:25amRWC CORPInvestor presentation - acquisition of EZ-FLO International***MHK9:33amAOU9:25amAUROCH MINTrading Halt***MIN9:34amIXR9:24amIONICRAREExploration Licence Awarded at Makuutu Rare Earths Project***MIO8:29amFNT9:24amFRONTIERSaki Final Trench Sampling Results Including 1m @128g/t Au***MLD10:06amRWC9:23amRWC CORPRWC to acquire EZ-FLO International***MLM10:29amTYX9:23amTYRANNAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MOT1:12pmOZM9:22amOZAURUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MPA8:53amIDZ9:21amINDSKYDIVEAppendix 4C - 30 Sep 21 and Quarterly Activities Report***MPA8:46amPAR9:21amPARA BIOPhase 2 Synovial Fluid Biomarker Study Update***MRL9:35amRAP9:20amRESAPPCOVID-19 Clinical Studies Update***MRL9:31am88E9:20am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Appraisal Well - Rig Contract Executed***MXC2:20pmWAF9:19amWESTAFRICATrading Halt***MXT1:02pmBUX9:18amBUXTONRESNarryer Project - Gravity Survey Complete***NC69:51amAT19:17amATOMO DIAGHIV Self-Test - improved supply & advertising conditions***NMT8:20amTMB9:17amTAMBOURAHQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***NOX8:34amAQD9:17amAUSQUESTEIS Funding for Drilling at Balladonia***NYR9:11amAKP9:17amAUDIOPIXELMarket Update***ODA9:59amASN9:15amANSON RESBurnVoir Appointed Financial Adviser to Paradox Project***ONE8:28amRXL9:14amROX RESMt Fisher - Mt Eureka Project Update***OVN10:10amCUL9:14amCULLEN RESRXL: Mt Fisher - Mt Eureka Project Update***OZM9:22amAFA9:11amASF GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAR9:21amNYR9:11amNYRADANyrada Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***PGL8:52amTMR9:10amTEMPUS'Bonanza' Gold from newly discovered vein at Elizabeth***PGO8:37amMAD9:10amMADERGROUPQuarterly Operational Update - Q1 FY22***PIL8:20amFLN9:08amFREELANCER3Q21 Business Update***PLS10:22amJDR9:05amJADAR RESField Work and Drilling Program Planned for Khartoum Project***PNV12:40pmWRM9:03amWHITEROCKSecond Drill Rig Starts at Morning Star Gold Mine***POD11:53amPSC9:01amPROSPECRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report September 2021***POD11:45amERM8:55amEMMERSONVisual copper intersected in drilling at Hermitage project***POD11:30amABR8:55amAMERPACBOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***POD9:40amKSN8:54amKINGSTONMBK: Livingstone Acq'n & Entitlement Offer to raise $6.34M***PSC9:01amHAS8:54amHASTTECHCommonwealth Environmental Approval for Hydro Plant Onslow***PTG9:49amMBK8:53amInvestor Presentation - Building a Gold and Copper Company***PUR12:58pmMBK8:53amEntitlement Offer Prospectus***PVE10:13amMBK8:53amLivingstone Acquisition & Entitlement Offer to raise $6.34M***PWN2:45pmMPA8:53amMAD PAWSQ1 FY22 Trading Update***PWN9:39amPGL8:52amPROSPA GRPPGL 1Q22 Quarterly Report***PWR11:14amCHK8:50amCOHIBASeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***QRI11:51amAS18:48amANGELQ3 FY21 Quarterly Update Presentation***RAP9:20amMPA8:46amMAD PAWSQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***RCP10:02amAS18:43amANGELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***REG9:41amAIM8:42amAI MEDIAMorgan Stanley Alpha ex-100 Conference Presentation***RRL8:24amSKS8:41amSKS TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RSH11:57amDRO8:38amDRONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RWC9:26amPGO8:37amPACGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RWC9:25amALD8:35amAMPOLUnaudited Financial Results for 3Q 2021***RWC9:23amNOX8:34amNOXOPHARMVeyonda and Opdivo IONIC Study First Patient Dosed***RXL9:14amCCA8:33amCHANGEFLBoard changes***SGF2:39pmSUN8:33amSUNCORPNatural Hazard Update***SGF2:37pmKFW8:30amKFWDisclosure Document***SI68:18amSWP8:30amSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Acquire Voice Service Provider VoiceHub***SKS8:41amSNS8:30amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report September 2021***SNS8:30amMIO8:29amMACARTHURMFS Update - geotechnical driling programme concluded***SOM9:28amONE8:28amONEVIEWQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SOM9:28amVHT8:28amVOLPARAAppendix 4C Q2FY22 Quarterly Cash Flow Report***SPL9:57amMGV8:28amMUSGRAVEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***SRI8:25amCHL8:27amCAMPLIFYCHL to acquire Mighway and SHAREaCAMPER***SRI8:25amTLG8:27amTALGAGROUPSkyTEM results and drilling update***SUH1:26pmWAF8:26amWESTAFRICAKiaka Acquisition and Capital Raising Presentation***SUN8:33amWAF8:26amWESTAFRICAWAF to Acquire 6.8Moz Kiaka Gold Project and Equity Raising***SVL9:53amGMD8:25amGEN MINSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SWP8:30amSRI8:25amSIPA RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TER11:36amSRI8:25amSIPA RESQuarterly Activities***TLG8:27amCWX8:25amCARAWINEHercules Extended to 250m Below Surface with Latest Results***TMB9:41amLM88:24amLUNNONMETQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***TMB9:17amLM88:24amLUNNONMETQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***TMR9:10amRRL8:24amREGISQuarterly Activities Report***TNG12:10pmDYL8:24amD YELLOWSeptember Quarterly Activities Report***TNG11:02amDYL8:23amD YELLOWAppendix 5B September 2021 Quarterly Cashflow***TNR12:34pmAWJ8:23amAURICMINAWJ Drilling Returns Consistent Gold Results at Munda***TOY9:28am1VG8:23amVICTORYAuger Drilling Program Commences at Emily Wells North***TPS2:38pmAIM8:23amAI MEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TYX9:23amAMD8:23amARROW MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***VHT8:28amAIM8:22amAI MEDIAAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3C***VKA10:03amLCL8:22amLOS CERROSGeophysics lights up large porphyry target near Tesorito***VRS8:17amAIM8:22amAI MEDIANotification of buy-back - AIM***WAF9:19amALC8:21amALCIDIONQ1 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***WAF8:26amLEX8:21amLEFROYEXPLEX Expands Nickel Portfolio Securing a Major Land Package***WAF8:26amNMT8:20amNEOMETALSBattery Recycling Demo Plant - Fully Commissioned***WC88:18amPIL8:20amPEPPERMINTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***WFL9:44amARD8:19amARGENT MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WFL9:39amWC88:18amWILDCATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGR8:18amSI68:18amSIXSIG METMaiden air core drilling program completed at Monument***WGX9:32amWGR8:18amWESTERNGRLWGR Partners with CSIRO to Explore the Gold Duke Project***WIN12:15pmVRS8:17amVERISAqura Awarded 3 yr CAN Contract to Support 17,000 rooms***WOA9:42amLEL8:16amLITHENERGYQuarterly Reports - 30 September 2021***WRM9:03amFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra increases 2021/22 forecast Farmgate Milk Price***YPB9:39am


----------



## barney (27 October 2021)

*10.28 am Wednesday 27th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeNPM10:28amNEWPEAKResults of Share Purchase Plan***360​8:30amZEU10:24amZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities Report***1VG8:19amZEU10:23amZEUSRESOURQuarterly Cashflow Report***3DP8:24amTD110:19amTALI DIGI$500,000 NON-DILUTIVE FINANCE WITH VICTORIAN GOVERNMENT***5GG8:20amCGS10:17amCOGSTATEBusiness Update and September 2021 Quarter Cashflow***8CO9:20amPNX10:14amPNX METALSManaging Director's Presentation at Annual General Meeting***A2M7:30amMCL10:11amMIGHTY CTrading Halt***AAR9:03amBRN10:10amBRAINCHIPTwo New US Patents Granted***ACL8:35amCDA10:09amCODANDTC wins significant contract***AD19:46amLDX10:08amLUMOSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ADT8:22amKPO10:07amKALINAMonthly Update on KALiNA Energy Centre- Saddle Hills***AGR8:49amSRJ10:07amSRJTECHNOSRJ wins further asset integrity work with SBM Offshore***AGR8:34amBXN10:07amBIOXYNEPause in Trading***AGR8:33amARL10:05amARDEARESSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***AJQ9:35amTTI10:04amTRAFFICManaging Director's Address to Shareholders***ALB8:21amPRM10:02amPROMINENCEBowsprit - 1 Drilling Update***ANL8:22amTTI10:02amTRAFFICChairman's Address to Shareholders***ANX8:11amDGR10:02amDGR GLOBALAuburn Resources - JV Agreement with Chase Mining Ltd***ARL10:05amMCL10:01amMIGHTY CPause in Trading***ARN9:06amGCY9:59amGASCOYNETrading Halt***ARX8:20amMHJ9:58amMICHAELHLLAnnual General Meeting presentations***ASM8:22amVUL9:57amVULCAN EPause in Trading***ASN9:28amBEZ9:56amBESRAGOLDMajor New Gold Anomly Identified near Jugan Deposit***AUK9:47amAVR9:53amANTERISCapital Raise***AVR9:53amKNB9:52amKOONENBERRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BAT8:13amNSR9:52amNSREITNSR 2021 AGM Addresses***BAT8:13amG889:51amMILEBoard Changes***BET8:26amBID9:51amBILL IDQuarterly Activities Report***BEZ9:56amBID9:50amBILL IDAppendix 4C***BGD8:39amTIE9:50amTIETTOQuarterly Activities Report***BGL8:35amHRZ9:48amHORIZONQuarterly Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***BGL8:34amCMD9:48amCASSISUSMIResponse to ASX Price Query***BGT8:37amCU69:48amCLARITY PHAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BID9:51amNVA9:48amNOVA MINPause in Trading***BID9:50amHRN9:48amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BOD9:42amAUK9:47amAUMAKE LTDAumake positions for growth with reopening of borders***BPM8:23amSKF9:47amSKYFIISkyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C***BPM8:22amKCN9:47amKINGSGATEUpdated Chatree Gold Mine set to Re-open***BPP8:19amTIE9:46amTIETTOQuarterly Cashflow Report***BRI8:25amCAE9:46amCANNINDAHResponse to ASX Price Query***BRI8:25amEPN9:46amEPSILONEpsilon Confirms Extension of Debt Facility***BRN10:10amAD19:46amAD1 HOLDAD1 Business Update and Appendix 4C***BTH8:56amHVM9:45amHAPPY VALQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - Sep-2021 Qtr***BXN10:07amLIT9:45amLITHIUMAUSCHR: Charger confirms emerging Lithium targets at Bynoe***BYE9:30amCHR9:45amCHARGERCharger confirms emerging Lithium targets at Bynoe***CAE9:46amHRZ9:45amHORIZONQuarterly Activities Report 30 September 2021***CBL9:31amFIJ9:44amFIJI KAVAAppendix 4C - Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Statement***CDA10:09amTSO9:44amTESORO RES$7.3 million capital raising to accelerate El Zorro***CGS10:17amKNB9:43amKOONENBERRQuarterly Activities***CHR9:45amBOD9:42amBOD AUSTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CIP9:05amVMC9:42amVENUS METLithium Update Henderson Project***CMD9:48amNUH9:42amNUHEARAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CMD8:39amCNB9:41amCARNABYRESStrelley Gold Corridor Extended To Over 4KM Strike***CNB9:41amECS9:40amECSBOTANICTrading Halt***CNI9:08amSKY9:39amSKYMETALSTrading Halt***COD8:25amCY59:39amCYGNUSGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***COE8:56amPNM9:39amPACIFICNMLTrading Halt***CPT9:23amWGX9:38amWESTGOLDSeptember Quarterly - Investor Update Presentation***CR19:26amXTC9:38amXANTIPPEQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***CRL9:27amYOJ9:38amYOJEEYojee Expands Beyond APAC***CU69:48amWGX9:37amWESTGOLDTOV: GCY Review Panel Declines to Make Interim Order***CWX8:19amGCY9:37amGASCOYNETOV: GCY Review Panel Declines to Make Interim Order***CY59:39amFFR9:37amFIREFLYTOV: GCY Review Panel Declines to Make Interim Order***CY59:36amEOS9:37amELEC OPTICSpaceLink Investor Presentation and Update***CYL8:24amZEO9:36amZEOTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CYL8:23amCY59:36amCYGNUSGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***DEM8:36amAJQ9:35amARMOURAppointment of Morgans as Lead Manager of McArthur IPO***DGR10:02amMRZ9:35amMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities Report***DLC9:28amUBI9:34amUNI BIOSENUBI launches Regulatory Clinical Trial for Xprecia Prime***DTM8:31amXTC9:34amXANTIPPEQuarterly Cash Flow Report September 2021***DTR8:23amWGX9:34amWESTGOLDSeptember Quarterly Report***DVL8:44amMRZ9:33amMONT ROYALAppendix 5B Quarterly Cashflow Report***ECS9:40amCBL9:31amCTRLBIONICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EEG8:31amRDN9:31amRAIDEN RESWestern tethyan operational and exploration update***EEG8:21amGPT9:31amGPTGPT Wholesale Shopping Centre Fund sells Wollongong Central***EMR9:05amUWL9:30amUNITIGROUPNotification of buy-back - UWL***ENV8:55amBYE9:30amBYRON ENERSM69 E2 Production and Reserves Update***EOS9:37amTEG9:29amTRIANGLEOctober Cliff Head Crude Oil Lifting***EOS9:13amPGY9:29amPILOTOctober Cliff Head Crude Oil Lifting***EPN9:46amASN9:28amANSON RESAnson Commences Site Works for Paradox Production Wells***ESR9:23amPNX9:28amPNX METALSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cashflow Report***EX18:21amGOR9:28amGOLDROADQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - September 2021***EXR8:23amRGI9:28amROTOGROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FFR9:37amGOR9:28amGOLDROADMaterial Increase in Gruyere JV Ore Reserve***FFT8:28amDLC9:28amDELECTAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FFX8:19amCRL9:27amCOMETCRL and International Graphite to create integrated business***FIJ9:44amPSC9:26amPROSPECRESTrading Halt***FRB9:26amFRB9:26amFIREBIRDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***G1A8:38amCR19:26amCONSTELLSeptember 2021 Quarterly Reports***G889:51amYPB9:26amYPB GROUPYPB signs 3-year contract with global e-cigarette supplier***GAL8:22amGLN9:25amGALANLITHQuarterly Cashflow Report***GCY9:59amRVR9:24amREDRIVERQuarterly Activities Report and 5B for September 2021***GCY9:37amGNG9:24amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Cosmos Nickel Concentrator Facility Upgrade***GEV8:24amPNX9:24amPNX METALSQuarterly Activities Report***GLN9:25amESR9:23amESTRELLA RNew Massive Nickel Sulphide Discovery***GLN9:23amCPT9:23amCIPHERPTBrace168 Signs Major 3 Year Agreement With Vocus Pty Limited***GNG9:24amGLN9:23amGALANLITHQuarterly Activities Report***GOR9:28amRNO9:21amRHINOMEDRhinoswab clinical trial approved at St Vincent's Hospital***GOR9:28am8CO9:20am8COMMONLTDSignificant $542k contract commences Federal GovERP rollout***GPT9:31amTSI9:16amTOPSHELFTSI Entitlement Offer - Ineligible Shareholders Notification***GTE8:14amTFL9:15amTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report and Appendix 4C***HGO9:14amIPD9:15amIMPEDIMEDCapital Raising Presentation***HNG8:28amHUM9:14amHUMMGROUPhummgroup 2021 investor strategy day presentation***HRN9:48amHGO9:14amHILLGROVENext Major Drilling Program Underway at Kanmantoo***HRZ9:48amEOS9:13amELEC OPTICSignificant Cash Receipt and Updates on Guidance and Funding***HRZ9:45amPGD9:12amPEREGOLDExceptional Gold and Silver Grades at Peninsula Prospect***HTG8:11amKOR9:11amKORAB RESTrading Halt***HUM9:14amTSI9:10amTOPSHELFTSI Retail Entitlement Offer Booklet***HVM9:45amPEX9:09amPEEL MNGPeel Achieves 205m @ 1.4% Copper at Wirlong***HYM8:50amCNI9:08amCENTURIA$172m Office and Agriculture Acquisitions***IPD9:15amVIP9:07amVIP GLOVESSuccessful strikeout of legal case and Corp Adviser appoint***IPD8:59amKCN9:07amKINGSGATEChatree Gold Mine set to Re-open***IVR8:38amPNM9:07amPACIFICNMLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 21 Qtr***KCN9:47amARN9:06amALDOROWyemandoo Pegmatite Loop Priority Target***KCN9:07amEMR9:05amEMERALDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KNB9:52amCIP9:05amCEN I REITCIP Unit Purchase Plan Completed***KNB9:43amMTH9:04amMITHRILQuarterly activities and cashflow report***KOR9:11amAAR9:03amANGLOQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***KPO10:07amIPD8:59amIMPEDIMEDImpediMed Completes A$35 Million Institutional Placement***LCL8:17amLV18:58amLIVEVLIMLV1 September 2021 Quarterly Business Review & Appendix 4C***LDX10:08amMGV8:57amMUSGRAVEBonanza hit highlights high-grade potential at Big Sky***LGP8:27amBTH8:56amBIGTINCANQ1 FY22 Appendix 4C and Commentary***LIT9:45amCOE8:56amCOOPERQ1 FY22 Quarterly Report***LPD8:24amENV8:55amENOVMINLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***LV18:58amTTI8:55amTRAFFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MAG8:30amOPY8:51amOPENPAYOpyPay goes live in the US***MAN8:16amHYM8:50amHYPERIONHyperion Grows Land Position at the Titan Project By 78%***MCL10:11amAGR8:49amAGUIA RESExploration Potential of the Rio Grande Copper Belt***MCL10:01amMKG8:48amMAKOQuarterly Cashflow Report September 2021***MGV8:57amMKG8:47amMAKOQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***MHJ9:58amSMX8:46amS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MKG8:48amDVL8:44amDORSAVIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MKG8:47amWMG8:40amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Activities Report***MRZ9:35amBGD8:39amBARTONGOLDBarton Gold delivers highgrade assays and open pit extension***MRZ9:33amCMD8:39amCASSISUSMISoalara Drilling to commence January 2022***MTH9:04amG1A8:38amGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***MTM8:16amIVR8:38amINVESTIGATSilver & Gold Intercepts Enhance Prospectivity Around Paris***NCL8:33amWMG8:38amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report***NGS8:28amBGT8:37amBIOGENETECBio-Gene Executes Option Agreement with Clarke***NMR8:27amDEM8:36amDEMEM LTDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***NPM10:28amSTN8:36amSATURN METExploration Update - Maiden Drill Program - West Wyalong***NSR9:52amACL8:35amAUCLINICAL2021 AGM addresses and 1H22 trading update***NTO8:26amBGL8:35amBELLEVUEQuarterly Cashflow Report***NUH9:42amPOS8:35amPOSEIDONGolden Swan Maiden Resource***NVA9:48amBGL8:34amBELLEVUEQuarterly Activities Report***NWE8:17amAGR8:34amAGUIA RESQuarterly Activities Report***OIL8:30amAGR8:33amAGUIA RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***OPT8:12amNCL8:33amNETCENTRICNCL delivers continued growth in Q3 FY2021***OPY8:51amSLX8:32amSILEX$7m Share Purchase Plan Successfully Completed***PEC8:24amWZR8:32amWISR LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PEC8:24amWOW8:31amWOOLWORTHSFirst Quarter Sales Results***PEX9:09amDTM8:31amDARTMINLiDAR Points Towards Increase in Lithium Pegmatites***PGD9:12amEEG8:31amEMPIRE ENEGas Infrastructure MOU with APA Group***PGY9:29amOIL8:30amOPTISCANOIL September 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***PLG8:18amMAG8:30amMAGMATICDiamond Drilling to commence at Historic Bodangora goldfield***PNM9:39am360​8:30amLIFE360Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PNM9:07amHNG8:28amHGL LTDProfit update and declaration of dividend***PNX10:14amFFT8:28amFFT GROUPCompletion of Non-renounceable Rights Issue***PNX9:28amNGS8:28amNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - September 21***PNX9:24amNMR8:27amNATIVE MINMagnetic survey at Nullarbor Iron-Oxide Copper-Gold target***POS8:35amLGP8:27amLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***PRM10:02amRZI8:26amRAIZINVESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PSC9:26amNTO8:26amNITRO SOFTNitro Q3 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RAS8:19amSMI8:26amFurther Wide Mineralised Drill Intercepts and Coarse Gold***RAS8:18amTOY8:26amTOYS R USTOYS'R'S ANZ SIGNS EXCLUSIVE LICENCE FOR UK RIGHTS***RDN9:31amBET8:26amBETMAKTECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RGI9:28amCOD8:25amCODAMINLTDCopper-Gold Target Zones Identified at Cameron River***RMX8:15amBRI8:25amBIG RIVER2021 AGM - CEO Presentation***RNO9:21amBRI8:25amBIG RIVERChairman's Address to Shareholders***RNT8:19amPEC8:24amPERPET RESQuarterly Activities Statement***RVR9:24amGEV8:24amGLOBENEVENGEV to Develop 2.8 GW Green Hydrogen Export Project***RZI8:26am3DP8:24amPOINTERRAPointerra to Present at South-West Connect ASX Showcase***S2R8:16amX2M8:24amX2MCONNECTQ1 Investor Presentation***SFX8:22amPEC8:24amPERPET RESQuarterly Cashflow Statement***SKF9:47amCYL8:24amCAT METALSQuarterly cash flow report***SKY9:39amLPD8:24amLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SLX8:32amX2M8:23amX2MCONNECTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SMI8:26amCYL8:23amCAT METALSQuarterly activities report***SMX8:46amDTR8:23amDATELINECompletion of Colosseum Acquisition***SRJ10:07amEXR8:23amELIXIR NRGNomgon CBM Project Flows - Gas & Water to Surface***STA8:21amBPM8:23amBPM MINQuarterly Cashflow Report***STN8:36amBPM8:22amBPM MINQuarterly Activities Report***TD110:19amGAL8:22amGALILEODelta Blues EM Survey Delineates Drill Targets***TEG9:29amADT8:22amADRIATICEnvironmental & Social Impact Assessment Released***TFL9:15amANL8:22amAMANI GOLDDRILLING SCHEDULED AT GIRO GOLD PROJECT***TIE9:50amSFX8:22amSHEFF RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TIE9:46amASM8:22amAUSSTRATMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TOY8:26amEX18:21amEXOPHARMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***TSI9:16amEEG8:21amEMPIRE ENESEAAOC Conference Presentation***TSI9:10amSTA8:21amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***TSO9:44amVR18:21amVECTIONTECVection & Webex 3D Collaboration***TTI10:04amALB8:21amALBIONRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TTI10:02amARX8:20amAROA BIOSeptember Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***TTI8:55am5GG8:20amPENTANETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***UBI9:34amBPP8:19amBABYLONPUBabylon Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***UWL9:30amCWX8:19amCARAWINENew Targets from Airborne EM Survey at West Paterson JV***VIP9:07amFFX8:19amFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities Report***VMC9:42am1VG8:19amVICTORYRC Drilling Commenced Over Three Projects***VR18:21amRNT8:19amRENTDOTCOMQ1 FY22 Quarterly Activity Report and App 4C***VUL9:57amRAS8:19amRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report***WGX9:38amRAS8:18amRAGUSAQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGX9:37amPLG8:18amPEARL GULLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGX9:34amNWE8:17amNORWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WMG8:40amLCL8:17amLOS CERROSQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow Report***WMG8:38amMAN8:16amMANDRK RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WOW8:31amS2R8:16amS2RESOURCEFinland Exploration Update***WZR8:32amMTM8:16amMTMONGERLoyalty Options Offer Prospectus***X2M8:24amRMX8:15amREDMOUNTDrilling Set to Commence at Mt Mansbridge Project***X2M8:23amGTE8:14amGREAT WESTThunder Copper Gold Target Enhanced, Drilling Imminent***XTC9:38amZMM8:14amZIMILMITEDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***XTC9:34amBAT8:13amBATTMINSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***YOJ9:38amBAT8:13amBATTMINSeptember 2021 Quarterly Cashflow Report***YPB9:26amOPT8:12amOPTHEAOpthea Granted Chinese Patent Covering OPT-302***ZEO9:36amHTG8:11amHARVESTTGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ZEU10:24amANX8:11amANAXMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ZEU10:23amA2M7:30amA2 MILKThe a2 Milk Company Investor Day 2021***ZMM8:14am


----------



## barney (28 October 2021)

*10.14am Thursday 28th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTMT10:14amTECHMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sep 2021***8CO9:00amKOR10:13amKORAB RESPlacement***A4N9:20amNAE10:12amNEW AGENew Hemi-Style Gold Targets & Rare Metal Identified***A4N9:20amAXP10:11amAXPENERGYInvestor Webinar Presentation***A8G10:07amDEX10:11amDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Operations Report***AAJ9:39amDEX10:10amDUKEEXPLORAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AAJ9:37amCXM10:09amCENTREXCentrex Successfully Completes $4m Share Placement***ABB9:51amTKM10:08amTREKMETSecurity Purchase Plan***ABR9:35amCGB10:08amCANNGLOBALMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AC89:04amBCN10:07amBEACON MINSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***ACU9:57amA8G10:07amAUGOLDLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ACU9:57amEMV10:06amEMVISIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AFR9:36amOEC10:06amORBITALOEC signs up new customer***AFR9:18amSHG10:05amSINGHEALTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AFW8:26amAUT10:05amAUTECOQuarterly Activities Report***AGC8:33amGMR10:05amGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AGN8:11amAII10:05amALMONTYOperational Update for its Sangdong Tungsten and Moly mines***AGR8:49amAUT10:04amAUTECOQuarterly Cashflow Report***AGS9:43amBID10:04amBILL IDBID appoints Michele Garra as Chief Executive Officer***AGY8:23amBIR10:04amBIRFINVoluntary suspension***AGY8:20amAOU10:03amAUROCH MINSUCCESSFUL CAPITAL RAISING TO ACCELERATE NICKEL EXPLORATION***AII10:05amNCZ10:03amNEWCENTURReinstatement to Official Quotation***AIS9:53amNCZ10:03amNEWCENTUREntitlement Offer Prospectus***AIS9:45amNCZ10:03amNEWCENTURSuccessful Completion of A$32.9 Million Placement***AME9:07amLIS10:02amLISENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 21 Qtr***ANP9:47amJRL10:02amJINDALEEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***ANZ7:46amCAD10:01amCAENEUSRoberts Hill Results Update***ANZ7:42amREZ10:00amRES&EN GRPTrading Halt***ANZ7:37amSOP10:00amSYNERTECSynertec FY22 Q1 Trading & Business Update***AOU10:03amHSC9:59amHSCTECHHSC selected by Australian Unity for additional site***API9:16amFTZ9:59amFERTOZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***API9:09amORN9:58amORION MINQuarterly Cashflow Report***API9:04amORN9:58amORION MINQuarterly Activities Report***AR98:53amREZ9:58amRES&EN GRPPause in Trading***ATS8:11amACU9:57amACUMENTISQuarterly Activity Report***ATU9:51amMXT9:57amMETMASTERUnit Purchase Plan***ATU9:46amACU9:57amACUMENTISAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AUT10:05amCAD9:57amCAENEUSPause in Trading***AUT10:04amPSL9:56amPATERSONSGrace Copper-Gold Project Update***AV19:00amRND9:55amRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - September 2021***AVA9:04amFNT9:55amFRONTIERTrading Halt***AVR9:47amGSM9:54amGOLDENSTATCue Project Sale***AXP10:11amKSN9:54amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities Report***AZS9:25amTNT9:53amTESSERENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AZY9:22amAIS9:53amAERISRESSEPTEMBER 2021 QUARTERLY REPORT PRESENTATION***BBT9:26amCIM9:53amCIMICCIMIC COMPANIES AWARDED NORTH EAST LINK PPP CONTRACT***BBT9:25amKSN9:52amKINGSTONQuarterly Cashflow Report***BBT9:24amCAU9:52amCRONOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BCI8:33amBNZ9:52amBENZMININGBenz secures tenure in Upper Eastmain Greenstone Belt***BCN10:07amATU9:51amQuarterly Activities Report***BDX9:18amABB9:51amAUSSIEBAND2021 AGM Presentations***BEX8:39amPTX9:51amPRESCIENTSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Appendix 4C***BGT8:17amQXR9:51amQXRESOURCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BID10:04amEDE9:50amEDEN INNOVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BIR10:04amM249:49amMAMBALTDVery High Grade Copper and Silver Identified at Copper Flats***BML9:36amSTG9:49amSTRAKER TLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BNL9:40amBSX9:48amBLACKSTONETrading Halt***BNL8:14amGML9:48amGATEWAYTrading Halt***BNZ9:52amAVR9:47amANTERISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BOE8:08amANP9:47amANTISENSETrading Halt***BOE8:08amEHE9:46amESTIA HLTH$330M refinancing completed with Sustainability Linked Loan***BRB8:06amATU9:46amQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BRK8:19amGAS9:45amSTATE GASNEXT PHASE OF PRODUCTION ACTIVITIES COMMENCED***BRU8:15amAIS9:45amAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - SEPTEMBER 2021***BSA8:16amPRM9:44amPROMINENCEBowsprit -1 Drilling Result***BSX9:48amGLL9:43amGAL ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BTN9:24amIVX9:43amINVIONComplete Regression of TNBC Tumours and Protective Immunity***BTN9:20amAGS9:43amALLIANCEWilcherry Project Nickel Sulphide Target***BUB8:29amSSH9:42amSSHGROUPFY21 Results Presentation Site Services Holdings Group***BXN9:21amORN9:41amORION MINDrilling intersects sulphide mineralisation at Boksputs***CAD10:01amSNG9:40amSIRENGOLDScoping Study for Process Plant at Reefton***CAD9:57amBNL9:40amBLUESTARTrading Halt***CAM9:39amSLC9:40amSUPERLOOPChair and CEO Presentations 2021 AGM***CAM9:38amCAM9:39amCLIME CAPProspectus - Unsecured Convertible Notes***CAU9:52amKRM9:39amKINGSROSESeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CAV8:12amAAJ9:39amARUMA RESQuarterly Activities Report***CBY9:18amNEU9:39amNEURENQ3 2021 quarterly activity and cash flow report***CCA8:55amCNB9:38amCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CCE8:52amCAM9:38amCLIME CAPProposed Restructure of CAM Convertible Notes***CDT8:10amAAJ9:37amARUMA RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CGB10:08amPMC9:37amPLATINUMChairman's Address to Shareholders***CGF8:30amHZN9:37amHOR OILQuarterly Activities Report***CIA9:29amFME9:37amFUTURE METHigh Grade Drill Results at Panton***CIA9:26amVMC9:37amVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CIA9:26amBML9:36amBOABMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow report***CIA9:24amWC89:36amWILDCATFIELDWORK IDENTIFIES ADDITIONAL PEGMATITES AT RED PANDA***CIM9:53amAFR9:36amAFRICAN ENDrilling Underway at Briggs Porphyry Copper Project***CIM8:38amCOB9:36amCOBALT BLUPilot Plant successfully produces cobalt sulphate samples***CLU9:25amCRR9:35amCRITICALAirborne Survey to Start Immediately at Mavis Lake Lithium***CLU9:19amABR9:35amAMERPACBOScheme Booklet***CLU8:22amTAR9:35amTARUGAMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CNB9:38amIBG9:35amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Activities Report***COB9:36amLBY9:34amLAYBUY GHLQ2 FY22 Quarterly Activities Update and Appendix 4C***COL8:28amMXI9:33amMAXIPARTSMXI - Cyber Fraud Incident***COY9:14amENA9:33amENSURANCEQuarterly Activities Report***CRR9:35amEM29:33amEAGLE MMLGolden Eagle Drilling confirms two Large Mineralised Zones***CTM8:11amENA9:33amENSURANCEAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CUV9:28amIBG9:32amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report***CV18:08amMXI9:32amMAXIPARTSMXI - Special Dividend Delay***CV18:07amRIE9:31amRIEDEL RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CXM10:09amRIE9:30amRIEDEL RESQuarterly Activities Report***CYQ8:14amSMI9:29amTrading Halt***CYQ8:14amCIA9:29amCHAMP IRONQ2 FY2022 Investor Presentation***DEX10:11amNRX9:29amNORONEXLTDField work underway at Snowball Project***DEX10:10amFMG9:28amFORTESCUESeptember Quarterly Production Report***DRE8:14amNMR9:28amNATIVE MINNon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer***DTC8:15amKNI9:28amKUNIKOQuarterly Activities & Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***E258:54amCUV9:28amCLINUVELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EDE9:50amWCN9:27amWHITECLIFFSeptember 2021 Quarterly Reports***EHE9:46amVN89:27amVONEXLTDSeptember Quarterly Update & Appendix 4C***EL88:11amSDG9:27amSUNLANDSale Of The Lanes Retail for $45.8 million***EM29:33amCIA9:26amCHAMP IRONAppendix 4D, Half Yearly Report and Accounts***EMT9:20amCIA9:26amCHAMP IRONCanadian Document Filing-Mangement's Discussion & Analysis***EMV10:06amBBT9:26amBLUEBETQ1 FY22 Investor Presentation***ENA9:33amCLU9:25amCLUEY LTDChairman's and CEO's AGM Address to Shareholders***ENA9:33amBBT9:25amBLUEBETQuarterly Activities Report***ERW8:09amAZS9:25amAZURE MINSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***FDV9:14amBBT9:24amBLUEBETQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FLC8:35amTMR9:24amTEMPUSQuarterly Activities Report***FLC8:31amBTN9:24amBUTNAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FLC8:27amCIA9:24amCHAMP IRONQuarterly Activities Report***FME9:37amJBH9:23amJB HI-FI2021 AGM Presentation Slides***FMG9:28amWRM9:23amWHITEROCK30 September 2021 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***FML9:13amWAF9:22amWESTAFRICAWest African Receives Firm Commitments for A$126m***FNT9:55amAZY9:22amANTIPA MINQuarterly Activity and Cashflow - 30 September 2021***FTZ9:59amRDT9:22amRED DIRTTrading Halt***FZO9:17amILA9:22amISLAND PHAQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***G508:16amLVT9:21amLIVETILESFY22 Q1 Results - Investor Presentation***GAS9:45amBXN9:21amBIOXYNEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GLL9:43amA4N9:20amALPHA HPAQuarterly Cashflow Report***GMA8:23amBTN9:20amBUTNQuarterly Activities Report***GML9:48amA4N9:20amALPHA HPAQuarterly Activities Report***GMR10:05amEMT9:20amEMETALSExploration Update***GSM9:54amLBT9:19amLABTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GSN8:54amJBH9:19amJB HI-FIFY22 Sales Update***HHI8:11amCLU9:19amCLUEY LTDAnnual General Meeting Presentation***HHI8:11amTMR9:18amTEMPUSAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HPG8:17amBDX9:18amBCALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HSC9:59amCBY9:18amCANTERBURYDrilling Commences at Briggs Copper Project***HXL8:27amAFR9:18amAFRICAN ENCBY: Drilling Commences at Briggs Copper Project***HXL8:16amNIC9:17amNICKLMINESQuarterly Activities Report***HYM9:11amFZO9:17amFAMILYZONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***HZN9:37amLVT9:16amLIVETILESFY22 Q1 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***IBG9:35amIHL9:16amINHEALTHIHL Announces - Psi-GAD PIND and Ethics Approval***IBG9:32amAPI9:16amAUST PHARMFY21 Results - Media Release***ICR8:08amJBH9:15amJB HI-FI2021 AGM Chairman's and CEO's Address***ICR8:08amPYC9:15amPYC THERAPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IFL8:21amFDV9:14amFRONT D VQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***IHL9:16amRWC9:14amRWC CORPChairman's and CEO's addresses to Annual General Meeting***ILA9:22amCOY9:14amCOPPERMOLYQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report***IMM8:30amODY9:14amODYSSEYGLSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***IMR8:57amFML9:13amFOCUS MIN31% increase in CNX Mineral Resource***IP18:42amPNX9:12amPNX METALSDrilling underway and visible gold discovered at Glencoe***ITM9:11amOPY9:12amOPENPAYQ1FY22 Investor Presentation***IVX9:43amSIS9:12amSIMBLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***JBH9:23amHYM9:11amHYPERIONSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***JBH9:19amITM9:11amITECHMINiTech Minerals Exploration Update***JBH9:15amMMG9:10amMONGERGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***JRL10:02amAPI9:09amAUST PHARMFY21 - Results Presentation***KAR9:01amZNC9:08amZENITH MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***KAR8:59amNTL9:07amNEWTALISMNClaim Received***KNI9:28amAME9:07amALTOMETALSHigh-grade gold drill results continue from Lords Corridor***KNO8:29amAC89:04amAUSCANNQuarterly Cashflow and Market Update September 2021***KOR10:13amAPI9:04amAUST PHARMAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***KRM9:39amAVA9:04amAVA RISKQ1 FY22 Trading Update and Outlook***KSN9:54amMEG9:04amMEGADOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***KSN9:52amMRL9:01amMAYURQuarterly Report and Cash Flow Report***KTA8:12amKAR9:01amKAROON2021 Karoon Strategy Refresh Presentation***LBT9:19amOPY9:01amOPENPAYQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***LBY9:34amAV19:00amADVERITASQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***LIS10:02am8CO9:00am8COMMONLTDLife Without Barriers commences use of CardHero cards***LVT9:21amKAR8:59amKAROONSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B***LVT9:16amIMR8:57amIMRICORAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report and Business Update***M249:49amNMR8:56amNATIVE MINQuarterly Activities Report***MCR8:27amCCA8:55amCHANGEFLQuarterly update & Appendix 4C***MCR8:18amNMR8:54amNATIVE MINAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MCR8:17amE258:54amELEMENT25Battery Grade HPMSM Processing Breakthrough***MEG9:04amGSN8:54amGREATSOUTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MMG9:10amPAR8:53amPARA BIOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - quarterly***MML8:04amAR98:53amARCHTISQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***MML8:03amCCE8:52amCARNEGIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MML8:02amTEG8:50amTRIANGLEReinstated Cliff Head Reserves and Resources Update***MRL9:01amSYR8:49amSYRAH RESSeptember Quarterly Activities Report Presentation***MXI9:33amAGR8:49amAGUIA RESAguia Identifies Three New Copper & Gold Targets***MXI9:32amPAB8:48amPATRYSTrading Halt***MXT9:57amPXS8:47amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activities Report***NAE10:12amSYR8:46amSYRAH RESSeptember Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***NCM8:19amRAP8:46amRESAPPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***NCM8:18amPXS8:45amPHARMAXISAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NCZ10:03amIP18:42amINPAYTECHQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***NCZ10:03amTDO8:40am3D OILSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***NCZ10:03amBEX8:39amBIKE XCHGQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activity Report***NEU9:39amCIM8:38amCIMICSTANDARD & POORs REPORT***NIC9:17amQML8:36amQMINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NKL8:09amFLC8:35amFLUENCEFluence Q3 2021 Update Presentation***NMR9:28amTGR8:34amTASSAL GRPTassal 2021 AGM Presentation***NMR8:56amBCI8:33amBCIMINERALQuarterly Activities Report***NMR8:54amAGC8:33amAGCLTDAchilles Diamond Drilling Update***NRX9:29amFLC8:31amFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q3 2021***NTL9:07amCGF8:30amCHALLENGER2021 AGM Chair and CEO addresses and presentation***ODY9:14amIMM8:30amIMMUTEPImmutep Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***OEC10:06amKNO8:29amKNOSYSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OPN8:13amBUB8:29amBUBS AUSTBubs Australia Launches Family Nutrition Range***OPY9:12amCOL8:28amCOLESGROUP2022 First Quarter Sales Results***OPY9:01amHXL8:27amHEXIMATrading Halt***ORN9:58amFLC8:27amFLUENCEAppendix 4C - Quarterly***ORN9:58amMCR8:27amMINCORKambalda Nickel Operations - October Update***ORN9:41amAFW8:26amAPPLYFLOWHudson to lead roll-out of Applypay Service***PAB8:48amPEK8:25amPEAK RESBFS Update and Target Production Capacity Increase***PAN8:12amSTN8:24amSATURN METExcellent Gold Results - Apollo Hill North***PAR8:53amWHK8:24amWHITEHAWKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - quarterly***PBH8:15amGMA8:23amGENWORTH3Q21 APRA GIILS***PBH8:15amAGY8:23amARGOSYQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***PDI8:13amRMY8:22amRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4C***PEK8:25amCLU8:22amCLUEY LTDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***PFE8:14amIFL8:21amIOOFIOOF Q1 FY2022 update***PFE8:13amAGY8:20amARGOSYQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***PIQ8:10amBRK8:19amBROOKSIDERangers Well Pad Completed Operations Underway***PMC9:37amNCM8:19amNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report to 30 September 2021***PNX9:12amSWP8:18amSWOOPHLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PRM9:44amSMI8:18amQuarterly Activities Report - 30 September 2021***PSL9:56amNCM8:18amNEWCRESTQuarterly Report to 30 September 2021***PTX9:51amSMI8:18amQuarterly Cashflow Report - 30 September 2021***PXS8:47amMCR8:18amMINCORQuarterly Cashflow Report***PXS8:45amHPG8:17amHIPAGESQ1 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***PYC9:15amBGT8:17amBIOGENETECAppendix 4C - 30 September 2021***QML8:36amMCR8:17amMINCORQuarterly Activities Report***QXR9:51amZBT8:16amZEBITThird Quarter FY2021 Update Presentation***RAP8:46amHXL8:16amHEXIMAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RDT9:22amZBT8:16amZEBITAppendix 4C Cashflow Report***REC8:11amZBT8:16amZEBITQuarterly Activities Report and Growth Strategy Update***REZ10:00amG508:16amGOLD50LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***REZ9:58amBSA8:16amBSA AUSTTrading Update***RFR8:11amSES8:15amSECOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RIE9:31amPBH8:15amPOINTSBETQ1 FY22 Investor Presentation***RIE9:30amPBH8:15amPOINTSBETQ1 FY22 Appendix 4C and Trading Update***RMY8:22amWGO8:15amWARREGOQuarterly Report***RND9:55amDTC8:15amDAMSTRAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***RWC9:14amBRU8:15amBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - September 2021***S2R8:10amCYQ8:14amCYCLIQAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SDG9:27amBNL8:14amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 Well Form 2A Approved***SES8:15amCYQ8:14amCYCLIQSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***SFR8:12amURW8:14amUNIBALWESTURW Financial information as at September 30, 2021***SFR8:12amTOR8:14amTORQUE METQuarterly Activities Report***SHG10:05amPFE8:14amPANTERAQuarterly Cashflow Report***SIS9:12amDRE8:14amDREDNOUGHTSouth-West Connect ASX Showcase Presentation***SLC9:40amPFE8:13amPANTERAQuarterly Activities Report***SMI9:29amPDI8:13amPREDICTIVEAC DRILLING IDENTIFIES NEW GOLD PROSPECTS AT BANKAN***SMI8:18amTOR8:13amTORQUE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SMI8:18amOPN8:13amOPPENNEGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SNG9:40amWEL8:13amWINCHESTERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SOP10:00amSFR8:12amSANDFIRESandfire September 2021 Quarterly Report Presentation***SRI8:10amSFR8:12amSANDFIRESandfire September 2021 Quarterly Report***SSH9:42amPAN8:12amPANORAMICQuarterly Activities Report***STG9:49amCAV8:12amCARNAVALERC drilling commenced at high-grade Kookynie Gold Project***STN8:24amKTA8:12amKRAKATOAClay Hosted REE Drilling Imminent at Mt Clere***SWP8:18amHHI8:11amH HOUSESeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***SYR8:49amRFR8:11amRAFAELLAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports***SYR8:46amHHI8:11amH HOUSEAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TAR9:35amREC8:11amRECHARGEDrilling Commences at Brandy Bill South***TDO8:40amEL88:11amELEVATEURAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TEG8:50amVR88:11amVANAD RESVR8 Quarterly Activities report and Appendix 5B***TGR8:34amAGN8:11amARGENICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TI18:10amCTM8:11amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TI18:09amATS8:11amAUSTRALISQuarterly Activities Report***TKM10:08amSRI8:10amSIPA RESSipa Secures EIS Funding for Skeleton Rocks Drilling***TMR9:24amCDT8:10amCASTLE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TMR9:18amTI18:10amTOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow Report***TMT10:14amS2R8:10amS2RESOURCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TNT9:53amPIQ8:10amPROTEOMICSSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***TOR8:14amTI18:09amTOMBADORQuarterly Activities Report***TOR8:13amERW8:09amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***TOR8:09amTSC8:09amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***TSC8:09amTOR8:09amTORQUE METPro-Rata Loyalty Option Offer***TSC8:09amNKL8:09amNICKELXLTDNickelX targets Cosmos South in the Wiluna Greenstone Belt***URW8:14amTSC8:09amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***VMC9:37amBOE8:08amBOSS ENQuarterly Cashflow Report***VN89:27amICR8:08amINTELICAREQuarterly Operations Update***VR88:11amCV18:08amCV CHECKQ1 update - 500 new corporate customers, new SaaS revenue***WAF9:22amBOE8:08amBOSS ENQuarterly Activities Report***WC89:36amICR8:08amINTELICAREAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***WCN9:27amZMI8:07amZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***WEL8:13amCV18:07amCV CHECKAppendix 4C***WGO8:15amBRB8:06amBREAKERExtensional hits of up to 37g/t Au under Bombora***WHK8:24amMML8:04amMEDUSAInvestor Presentation AGM 2021***WRM9:23amMML8:03amMEDUSAChairman's Address at AGM 2021***ZBT8:16amMML8:02amMEDUSADividend Payment to Shareholders***ZBT8:16amANZ7:46amANZ BANKANZ 2021 FY Results Presentation & Investor Discussion Pack***ZBT8:16amANZ7:42amANZ BANKANZ 2021 Full Year Result & Proposed Final Dividend***ZMI8:07amANZ7:37amANZ BANKANZ Full Year Results, Dividend Announcement & Appendix 4E***ZNC9:08am


----------



## barney (29 October 2021)

*12.42 pm Friday 29th October*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeWGR12:42pmWESTERNGRLQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***3DP8:19amPGM12:40pmPLATINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***3DP8:19amHMX12:39pmHAMMERQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***3MF10:28amFYI12:34pmFYI RESQuarterly Activities Report***8CO8:19amKLR12:33pmKAILIRESOUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***99L9:46amFYI12:32pmFYI RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***9SP9:06amKIL12:31pmKILANDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C Sept 21***ABX9:41amFSG12:30pmFIELD SOLUTasmaNet Acquisition Details***ACP10:50amFSG12:30pmFIELD SOLUFSG Acquires TasmaNet***ACS8:42amPVL12:29pmPOWERHOUSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ACS8:41amAER12:28pmAEERISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ADR10:44amCF112:26pmCOMPLIIFSLSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***ADS8:20amEXR12:24pmELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sept 2021***ADV7:57amPG112:21pmPEARGLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ADV7:56amSRZ12:21pmSTELLARFirst Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Reports***AEI10:08amONX12:19pmORMINEXLTDAnnual General Meeting Presentation***AER12:28pmMPX12:18pmMUSTERAQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - September 2021***AFW9:12amTTB12:17pmTOTALBRAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AGD9:37amSDV12:16pmSCIDEVQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C***AHF12:03pmPNV12:14pmPOLYNOVOQ1 FY22 Trading Update - Clarification Announcement***AHQ8:28amNTL12:14pmNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AKP10:59amSHP12:13pmSOUTH HARZQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***AL39:28amCEL12:12pmCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities Report***ALK9:20amNTL12:12pmNEWTALISMNAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ALT9:49amLGM12:07pmLEGACY MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ALY12:07pmALY12:07pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***ALY12:06pmALY12:06pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***AM78:23amCEL12:04pmCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow Report***AMA8:18amAHF12:03pmAUSDAIRYAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report***ANP9:00amPKO12:02pmPEAKO LTDQuarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 Sept 2021***ANW10:43amPKO11:59amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities Reports - 30 Sept 2021***AO19:26amIPT11:57amIMPACT MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AOU9:19amPH211:56amPUREHYDROSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***APC9:31amNZM11:50amNZME LTDSale of GrabOne Completed***AQX9:21amBYE11:50amBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***ART8:39amE3311:49amEAST33 LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ARV10:25amRCE11:48amRECCE LTDAppendix 4C and Activity Report***AS28:08amRNX11:47amRENEGADEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AS28:06amTHR11:46amTHORMININGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***ASN9:30amERM11:42amEMMERSONQuarterly Cashflow Report***ATC9:13amERM11:40amEMMERSONQuarterly Activities Report***ATH10:51amIBG11:40amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow Report***AUK10:10amRXM11:37amREXMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***AVC9:24amLCK11:36amLEIGHCREEKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***AVE8:49amPAA11:32amPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly Update***AVW10:00amCBO11:31amCOBRAMDividend/Distribution - CBO***AYM9:57amINF11:29amINF LITHIQuarterly Activities Report***AZL9:03amLIO11:29amLION ENEQuarterly Activities Report***BAR9:11amMDC11:29amMEDLABMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BBC8:21amOSX11:28amOSTEOPOREActivities Update Qtr Ending September 2021 and Appendix 4C***BC88:16amINF11:27amINF LITHIQuarterly Cashflow Report***BD110:16amSRJ11:26amSRJTECHNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BDC8:53amCLE11:25amCYCLONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***BDM8:59amLIO11:23amLION ENEQuarterly Cashflow Report***BEE9:53amSDV11:23amSCIDEVTrading Halt***BEE9:31amKTG11:21amKTIGSeptember 2021 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4C***BFC8:27amLIN11:17amLINDIANSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***BIQ10:23amMEL11:17amMETGASCOQuarterly Activities and Appendix 5B September 2021***BIQ10:06amMOZ11:11amMOSAICMOZ - Quarterly Activities Report - Q1 FY2022***BIR10:19amPEN11:11amPENINSULAQuarterly Activities Report***BKY9:20amMOZ11:11amMOSAICMOZ - Quarter 1 Appendix 4C***BLU9:50amPEN11:11amPENINSULAQuarterly Cashflow Report***BLY10:48amOBL11:10amOMNIBRIDGEInvestment Portfolio Report at 30 September 2021***BMM8:02amRDM11:07amRED METALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***BNL9:29amMRC11:03amMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities Report***BRL9:18amSDV11:01amSCIDEVPause in Trading***BTI9:13amPET10:59amPHOSLOCKAppendix 4C Quarterly (Q3 2021)***BTR10:04amAKP10:59amAUDIOPIXELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BTR10:01amPET10:59amPHOSLOCKMarket Update - Q3 September 2021***BUX8:16amSHO10:58amSPORTSHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***BXN10:05amIDZ10:57amINDSKYDIVE2021 Notice of Annual General Meeting***BYE11:50amC2F10:55amCENT CAP 2C2F Q1 FY22 Quarterly report***C2F10:55amRCW10:55amRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***CAD10:36amDRE10:52amDREDNOUGHTSeptember 2021 Quarterly Presentation***CAR8:42amATH10:51amALTERITYAppendix 4C and Quarterly Cash Flow Report***CAU9:50amACP10:50amAUDALIASeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***CAY10:37amLTR10:49amLIONTOWNSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***CBO11:31amDRE10:49amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***CCR8:03amKIS10:48amKING ISLNDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports September 2021***CCR8:02amEM110:48amEMERGEGAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CCZ8:05amBLY10:48amBOARTThird Quarter 2021 Trading Update and Appendix 4C***CCZ8:04amSUB10:46amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2021***CE18:34amGCA10:46amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2021***CEL12:12pmFLO10:46amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2021***CEL12:04pmEBN10:46amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2021***CF112:26pmDRE10:46amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***CGB9:46amRDC10:45amREDCAPESuspension from Official Quotation***CLA10:15amADR10:44amADHERIUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CLA10:14amANW10:43amAUS TINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CLE11:25amTRT10:41amTODDRIVERAnomalous PGEs Identified in Nanutarra RC Drilling***CLH8:51amOAK10:40amOAKRIDGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CLH8:47amMMI10:39amMETROMININSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***CLI9:30amCAY10:37amCANYONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CLI9:29amCAD10:36amCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***CM88:49amMPR10:32amMPOWERQuarterly Report***CM88:27amMPR10:30amMPOWERAppendix 4C***CNJ10:12amIVT10:30amINVENTISQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - SEPT 21***COD8:05amMTM10:29amMTMONGERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***COO9:17amGTI10:29amGRATIFIIGratifii signs PaaS contract with Click Frenzy***CRL9:36am3MF10:28am3DMETALFLSeptember 2021 Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 4C***CRW8:22amENT10:26amENT METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CVL7:57amARV10:25amARTEMISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CVL7:56amBIQ10:23amBUILDINGIQQuarterly Activities Report***CWX8:18amLBT10:22amLABTECHUS FDA 510(k) Clearance for MRSA Analysis Module***CYM9:03amJTL10:20amJAYEXSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***CYM9:00amWAM10:19amWAMCAPITALTOV: PAF 01 - Panel Makes Interim Orders***CZL8:10amPGF10:19amPMGLOBALTOV: PAF 01 - Panel Makes Interim Orders***CZL8:10amPAF10:19amPMASIANTOV: PAF 01 - Panel Makes Interim Orders***CZN8:19amBIR10:19amBIRFINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CZN8:19amHCT10:19amHOLISTAQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***CZR9:54amFZR10:18amFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DCC9:30amLHM10:17amLAND&HOMEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 2021 Qtr***DCN8:22amIEQ10:16amINTER.EQQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DGO10:06amBD110:16amBARD1 LIFEAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report***DLT8:41amCLA10:15amCELRESQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***DM19:32amMQG10:15amMACQ GROUPDividend/Distribution - MQG***DM19:29amPTR10:14amPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***DMG9:28amNZS10:14amNZ COASTALQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***DNA8:58amCLA10:14amCELRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***DNA8:57amPTR10:14amPETRATHERMQuarterly Appendix 5B - September 2021***DRE10:52amRMY10:13amRMA GLOBALInvestor presentation***DRE10:49amKMT10:13amKOPOREMTQuarterly Cashflow Report***DRE10:46amWNR10:12amWINGARA AGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***DTR8:13amKMT10:12amKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities Report***DTR8:13amCNJ10:12amCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***DTZ9:16amTTT10:11amTITOMICAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 September 2021***DUB9:14amE2510:11amELEMENT25Quarterly Cashflow Report***DVP8:04amAUK10:10amAUMAKE LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***E2510:11amPAC10:10amPACCURRENTFunds under management as at 30 September 2021***E2510:09amE2510:09amELEMENT25Quarterly Activities Report***E3311:49amGSM10:08amGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EBN10:46amGWA10:08amGWA GROUPAnnual General Meeting Presentation to Shareholders***ECS9:38amAEI10:08amAERIS ENVQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***EDE10:02amLER10:07amLEAF RESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EEG9:43amTD110:07amTALI DIGITALi US License, Indian activities & Appendix 4C***EEG9:42amMSB10:07amMESOBLASTAppendix 4C Quarterly Activity Report***ELE9:02amNPM10:07amNEWPEAKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EM110:48amBIQ10:06amBUILDINGIQAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report***EM29:05amDGO10:06amDRUMMONDQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B***EMH9:36amBXN10:05amBIOXYNESuspension from Quotation***EMH9:32amRLC10:05amREEDYLCSeptember 2021 Quarter Activities and Cash Flow report***EMS9:58amHXG10:05amHEXAGONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ENT10:26amFSG10:05amFIELD SOLUTrading Halt***ERM11:42amGMN10:04amGOLDMOUNTNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ERM11:40amBTR10:04amBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Activities Report***ESH10:04amKFE10:04amKOGIRONQuarterly Activities Report / Appendix 5B Cash Flows***EUR9:27amESH10:04amESPORTSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***EVZ8:50amPEX10:04amPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EXR12:24pmTCO10:04amTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities Report***FFF8:35amTPS10:03amTHREAT PROQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***FFF8:34amTCO10:03amTRANSMETROAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***FFG9:34amMFD10:02amMAYFIELDTrading Halt***FIN9:23amEDE10:02amEDEN INNOVEden Placement Raising $2.607 million***FLO10:46amMBK10:01amQuarterly Activities Report - Corrected***FML9:25amBTR10:01amBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Cashflow Report***FSG12:30pmOCC10:01amORTHOCELLAppendix 4C - Quarterly***FSG12:30pmWGX10:00amWESTGOLDGCY: Westgold Offer - TAKE NO ACTION***FSG10:05amGCY10:00amGASCOYNEWestgold Offer - TAKE NO ACTION***FSG9:57amPEK10:00amPEAK RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***FYI12:34pmAVW10:00amAVIRARESOUAVW to initiate Ground Based Exploration on Wyloo Project***FYI12:32pmVMS9:59amVENTUREMINLarge EM conductor under High Grade Zn-Cu-Au drilling at GGN***FZR10:18amTTT9:58amTITOMICReview of Operations Q1 FY2022***GCA10:46amGW19:58amGREENWINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GCY10:00amRHY9:58amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - quarterly***GCY9:35amEMS9:58amEASTMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports September 2021***GEN8:42amSPL9:57amSTARPHARMAQuarterly Cashflow and Activities Report***GEN8:32amWWI9:57amWEST WITSAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***GFN9:53amFSG9:57amFIELD SOLUPause in trading***GML8:26amAYM9:57amAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GMN10:04amMFD9:56amMAYFIELDPause in Trading***GSM10:08amNSM9:55amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities Report***GTI10:29amLSA9:54amLACHLANRC Drilling commences at the Killaloe Gold Project***GTR9:50amCZR9:54amCOZIRONRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***GTR9:45amLNU9:54amLINIUSTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***GW19:58amGFN9:53amGEFEN INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***GWA10:08amBEE9:53amBROO LTDQuarterly Activities Report***HCD8:25amPHL9:53amPROPELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***HCT10:19amWWI9:52amWEST WITSQuarterly Activities Report***HGO8:24amTTA9:52amTTA HOLDINTTA - Sep21 Quarterly Activities Statement and 4C***HHR9:41amRDN9:51amRAIDEN RESRDN Quarterly Activities and Appendix 5B Cash Flow***HMD9:08amSCI9:51amSILVERCITYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***HMI9:04amGTR9:50amGTI RESQuarterly Activities Report***HMX12:39pmBLU9:50amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HSC9:19amCAU9:50amCRONOSChanges to escrow arrangements***HT18:17amT3D9:50am333DAppendix 4C***HUO9:26amQEM9:49amQEMLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HXG10:05amVMY9:49amVIMY RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***IBG11:40amVMY9:49amVIMY RESQuarterly Activities Report***ICI9:35amALT9:49amANALYTICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IDZ10:57amOSL9:48amONCOSILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IEQ10:16amRDT9:48amRED DIRTAssays received at Mt Ida for IDDD002***IHL8:10amNOR9:48amNORWOODQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***IME9:25amWKT9:47amWALKABOUTQuarterly Activities Report***IMM8:19amT3D9:47am333DQuarterly Activities Report***INF11:29am99L9:46amNINETYNINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***INF11:27amCGB9:46amCANNGLOBALCann Global Completes $1.8M Share Placement***INP9:06amWKT9:46amWALKABOUTQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***INP9:02amGTR9:45amGTI RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***IPT11:57amJDR9:45amJADAR RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***IR18:31amEEG9:43amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IVR8:29amEEG9:42amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IVT10:30amTEG9:42amTRIANGLEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***IVX8:52amHHR9:41amHARTSHEADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IXR8:58amABX9:41amAUSBAUXITEABx Group Completes SPP with $4 million Raised.***IXU8:49amVRT9:40amVIRTUSUpdate on test funding, COVID risk and Capital Management***JAL8:12amOPL9:39amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4C***JAL8:12amECS9:38amECSBOTANICHeavily Supported $6.6m Placement to Drive Expansion***JDR9:45amMDI9:38amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***JRV9:26amNSM9:38amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Cashflow Report***JRV8:51amMR19:37amMONTEMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***JTL10:20amAGD9:37amAUST GOLDQuarterly Activities Report***KCC8:25amSSH9:37amSSHGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KFE10:04amCRL9:36amCOMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sep 2021***KIL12:31pmEMH9:36amEUROMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report***KIS10:48amWGX9:35amWESTGOLDDespatch of Bidders Statement - Gascoyne Takeover***KLR12:33pmGCY9:35amGASCOYNEWGX: Despatch of Bidders Statement - Gascoyne Takeover***KMT10:13amLML9:35amLINCOLNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***KMT10:12amPSC9:35amPROSPECRES$18 Million Placement to Advance Arcadia***KTD8:22amICI9:35amICANDYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KTG11:21amFFG9:34amFATFISHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***KZA9:13amOKU9:33amOKLO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow Report***LBT10:22amNAG9:33amNAGAMBIEQuarterly Activities Report***LCK11:36amNAG9:33amNAGAMBIEAppendix 5B***LCT9:06amEMH9:32amEUROMETALSQuarterly Report***LER10:07amPFT9:32amPURE FOODSActivities Statement and Appendix 4C***LGM12:07pmDM19:32amDESERTMLQuarterly Activities Report***LHM10:17amAPC9:31amAUSPOTASHTrading Halt***LIN11:17amBEE9:31amBROO LTDAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LIO11:29amASN9:30amANSON RESAnson Adds Highly Prospective Uranium and Vanadium Claims***LIO11:23amCLI9:30amCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities Report - 30 September 2020***LLP8:26amDCC9:30amDIGITALXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LML9:35amCLI9:29amCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LNU9:54amBNL9:29amBLUESTARBlue Star Helium Successfully Raises A$15Million***LOT8:21amDM19:29amDESERTMLQuarterly Cashflow Report***LPI8:51amDMG9:28amDRAGONMOUNQuarterly Activity and Cashflow Reports***LPI8:51amAL39:28amAML3DQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***LSA9:54amS2R9:28amS2RESOURCETrading Halt***LTR10:49amEUR9:27amEUROLITH30 September 2021 Quarterly Report***M248:11amSVL9:27amSILVERMINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MAU8:03amJRV9:26amJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow to 30 September 2021***MAU8:03amAO19:26amASSETOWLSeptember 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***MBK10:01amSHN9:26amSUNSHGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MBK8:53amHUO9:26amHUON AQUAChairman's Address to Shareholders***MBK8:53amSHN9:25amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***MBL7:52amFML9:25amFOCUS MINExploration Update - Laverton Gold Project***MBL7:50amIME9:25amIMEXHS2021 Q3 Activity Report and Appendix 4C***MBL7:46amAVC9:24amAUCTUS INVSeptember 2021 Quarter in Review & Appendix 4C***MBL7:45amSHP9:24amSOUTH HARZSHP Drilling Permit Secured For Ohmgebirge Project***MBL7:45amFIN9:23amFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***MDC11:29amQPM9:22amQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MDI9:38amAQX9:21amALICEQUEENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***MEL11:17amALK9:20amALKANEQuarterly Activities Report***MFD10:02amBKY9:20amBERKELEYQuarterly Report September 2021***MFD9:56amHSC9:19amHSCTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MHK8:09amAOU9:19amAUROCH MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MKL9:19amMKL9:19amMIGHTYKINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MM88:22amTAS9:18amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Drilling Recommences***MMI10:39amODM9:18amODINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***MNB8:03amBRL9:18amQuarterly activities update***MOZ11:11amSIX9:17amSPRINTEXTrading Halt***MOZ11:11amCOO9:17amCORUM GRPCorum Trading Update***MPR10:32amNTI9:17amNEUROTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MPR10:30amSKY9:17amSKYMETALSSKY Investor Presentation***MPX12:18pmYOW9:17amYOWIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MQG10:15amSKY9:16amSKYMETALS$5.6m Placement to Accelerate Doradilla Tin-Copper Project***MQG8:02amDTZ9:16amDOTZ NANOQuarterly Report & Appendix 4C Cashflow Report - 30 Sept 21***MQG7:52amPNC9:15amPIONEER CRTrading Halt***MQG7:50amDUB9:14amDUBBERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MQG7:48amVUL9:14amVULCAN EQuarterly Cashflow Report***MQG7:46amATC9:13amALTECH CHEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***MQG7:45amBTI9:13amBAILADORSiteMinder IPO - Priority Offer Now Open***MQG7:45amKZA9:13amKAZIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MR19:37amAFW9:12amAPPLYFLOWSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***MRC11:03amVUL9:11amVULCAN EQuarterly Activities Report***MRQ9:01amBAR9:11amBARRA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MSB10:07amPDZ9:11amPRAIRIESeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***MTM10:29amRDN9:09amRAIDEN RESTrading Halt***MZZ8:12amHMD9:08amHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***MZZ8:11am9SP9:06am9SPOKESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NAB8:30amLCT9:06amLIV CELLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***NAG9:33amINP9:06amINCENTIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NAG9:33amPNM9:05amPACIFICNML$5.25M Placement to Advance Nickel Projects***NAM8:18amRML9:05amRESOLMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***NAM8:17amEM29:05amEAGLE MMLSeptember Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5b***NAM8:15amHMI9:04amHIREMIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NKL8:01amPPY9:03amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NKL8:01amAZL9:03amARIZONATrading Halt***NML8:36amCYM9:03amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities Report***NML8:34amINP9:02amINCENTIATransition of Leadership***NOR9:48amELE9:02amELMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NOV8:36amSWM9:02amSEVENWESTSeven West Media Refinances Debt Facilities***NPM10:07amWBT9:02amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q1 FY22 Activities Report and Appendix 4C***NRX8:10amMRQ9:01amMRG METALS30.9.21 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report***NSM9:55amCYM9:00amCYPRIUMMETAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NSM9:38amANP9:00amANTISENSEQuarterly Report and Appendix 4C***NTI9:17amPPY9:00amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NTL12:14pmBDM8:59amBURGUNDYDMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***NTL12:12pmDNA8:58amDONACOAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NWC8:09amRNO8:58amRHINOMEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***NZM11:50amIXR8:58amIONICRAREQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***NZS10:14amDNA8:57amDONACOQuarterly Activities Report***OAK10:40amBDC8:53amBARDOCGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***OBL11:10amMBK8:53amQuarterly Cashflow Report***OBM8:05amMBK8:53amQuarterly Activities Report***OCC10:01amIVX8:52amINVIONFurther Information on Proof of Concept Pilot Study***ODM9:18amSPA8:52amSPACETALKTrading Halt***OGA7:58amTAM8:51amTANAMIQuarterly Activities Review and Cashflow***OGC8:15amLPI8:51amLITHPOWINTAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***OGC8:14amCLH8:51amCOLL HOUSECLH - Quarterly Company Update***OGC8:14amLPI8:51amLITHPOWINTQuarterly Activities Report***OGC8:13amJRV8:51amJERVOISUS$75 million standby financing facility with Mercuria***OKU9:33amEVZ8:50amEVZ LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***ONX12:19pmAVE8:49amAVECHOSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***OPL9:39amIXU8:49amIXUPIXUP First Quarter FY22 Update and Appendix 4C***ORG8:16amCM88:49amCROWDQuarterly Activities Report***OSL9:48amTGA8:48amTHORN GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***OSX11:28amRNE8:48amRENUENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAA11:32amCLH8:47amCOLL HOUSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PAC10:10amSCU8:44amSTEMCELLSuspension from Quotation***PAF10:19amTNY8:43amTINYBEANSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PDI8:14amGEN8:42amGENMINQuarterly Activities Report***PDZ9:11amCAR8:42amCARSALES2021 AGM Presentation***PEB7:32amACS8:42amACCENT RESQuarterly Activities Report***PEK10:00amACS8:41amACCENT RESAppendix 5B***PEN11:11amDLT8:41amDELTADRONESeptember 2021 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***PEN11:11amWMC8:40amWILUNAQuarterly Activities Report***PET10:59amART8:39amAIRTASKERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PET10:59amTNY8:37amTINYBEANSTinybeans Announces Cancellation of Directors' Loan Options***PEX10:04amNML8:36amQuarterly Cashflow Report***PFT9:32amNOV8:36amNOVATTIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PG112:21pmRCL8:35amREADCLOUDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C***PGD8:23amFFF8:35amFORBIDDENQuarterly Activities Report***PGF10:19amFFF8:34amFORBIDDENAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PGM12:40pmCE18:34amCALIMASept 2021 Quarterly Activity and Cash Flow Reports***PGY8:18amNML8:34amQuarterly Activities Report***PGY8:18amRSG8:32amRESOLUTESeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Statement***PH211:56amGEN8:32amGENMINQuarterly Cashflow Report***PHL9:53amIR18:31amIRISMETALSQuarterly Report for the Period Ended 30 September 2021***PKO12:02pmSTN8:31amSATURN METExcellent Metallurgical Results - Apollo Hill***PKO11:59amSZL8:30amSEZZLE INC3Q21 Presentation***PNC9:15amNAB8:30amNAT. BANKDirector announcement***PNM9:05amPVS8:29amPIVOTALAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***PNV12:14pmSZL8:29amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PPY9:03amIVR8:29amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***PPY9:00amAHQ8:28amALLEGIANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PSC9:35amTSO8:27amTESORO RESQuarterly Cashflow Report***PTR10:14amBFC8:27amBEST GLOBLactoferrin Production and Sales Update***PTR10:14amCM88:27amCROWDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PVL12:29pmGML8:26amGATEWAYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PVS8:29amLLP8:26amLLOYDSLloyds Bank plc Q3 2021 IMS***PXX8:10amRFX8:25amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update Q1 FY2022 and Appendix 4C***QEM9:49amTSO8:25amTESORO RESQuarterly Activities Report***QPM9:22amHCD8:25amHYDROCARBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RBX8:21amREE8:25amRARE XKCC: Porphyry system further extended at Trundle Park***RBX8:20amKCC8:25amKINCORACOPPorphyry system further extended at Trundle Park***RCE11:48amVR18:24amVECTIONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RCL8:35amHGO8:24amHILLGROVEActivity Report for Quarter Ended 30 September 2021***RCW10:55amZIM8:24amZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report***RDC10:45amW2V8:24amWAY2VATQuarterly Activities Report***RDM11:07amW2V8:23amWAY2VATAppendix 4C***RDN9:51amPGD8:23amPEREGOLDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Reports***RDN9:09amAM78:23amARCADIALTDAM7 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Cash Flow***RDT9:48amDCN8:22amDACIANGOLDQuarterly Activities Report***REE8:25amKTD8:22amKEYTONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RFX8:25amMM88:22amMED METALSSeptember 2021 Quarter Activities & Cashflow Reports***RHT8:09amCRW8:22amCASHREWARDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***RHY9:58amRXH8:22amREWARDLENotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***RLC10:05amLOT8:21amLOTUSRESSeptember Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***RMD8:16amRBX8:21amRESOURCE BQuarterly Cashflow Report***RML9:05amBBC8:21amBNKBANKINGFinsure Q1 Trading Update***RMY10:13amRBX8:20amRESOURCE BQuarterly Activities Report***RNE8:48amSI68:20amSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RNO8:58amZLD8:20amZELIRATHERSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***RNX11:47amADS8:20amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RSG8:32amZLD8:20amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RXH8:22am3DP8:19amPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV Update***RXH7:59amIMM8:19amIMMUTEPImmutep receives EMA scientific advice for Phase 3 in MBC***RXH7:58amCZN8:19amCORAZONQuarterly Activities Report***RXM11:37am8CO8:19am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4C and Activity Report***S2R9:28am3DP8:19amPOINTERRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SCI9:51amCZN8:19amCORAZONAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SCU8:44amTZN8:19amTERRAMIN3rd Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SDV12:16pmWNX8:18amWELLNEXAppendix 4C and Quarterly Report for Sep 2021 Quarter***SDV11:23amPGY8:18amPILOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SDV11:01amNAM8:18amNAMOI COTInvestor Presentation - Half Year Accounts***SHH7:58amPGY8:18amPILOTQuarterly Activities***SHN9:26amAMA8:18amAMA GROUP1Q22 Quarterly Cash Flow and Activities Report***SHN9:25amSPT8:18amSPLITITQ3 FY21 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)***SHO10:58amCWX8:18amCARAWINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SHP12:13pmHT18:17amHT&E LTDHT&E settles ATO branch matter for $71m***SHP9:24amNAM8:17amNAMOI COTHalf Year Accounts***SI68:20amRMD8:16amRESMEDResMed Announces Results for the First Quarter of FY2022***SIX9:17amBC88:16amBLACK CATQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SKY9:17amBUX8:16amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities & Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SKY9:16amORG8:16amORIGIN ENESeptember 2021 Quarterly Report***SOR7:59amVBS8:15amVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C***SPA8:52amNAM8:15amNAMOI COTHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***SPL9:57amVIC8:15amVIC MINESQuarterly Activities Report - 30 Sept 2021***SPT8:18amOGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q3 2021 Results Presentation***SPZ8:11amVIC8:14amVIC MINESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 Sept 2021***SRJ11:26amPDI8:14amPREDICTIVEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SRK8:13amOGC8:14amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q3 2021 MD&A***SRZ12:21pmOGC8:14amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q3 2021 Financial Statements***SSH9:37amSRK8:13amSTRIKEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - 30 September 202***STN8:31amOGC8:13amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports Third Quarter 2021 Financial Results***SUB10:46amDTR8:13amDATELINEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Report***SVL9:27amDTR8:13amDATELINEQuarterly Activities Report***SWM9:02amJAL8:12amJAMESONAppendix 5B Cashflow Report***SZL8:30amJAL8:12amJAMESONQuarterly Activities Report***SZL8:29amMZZ8:12amMATADORQuarterly Cashflow Report / Appendix 5B***T3D9:50amMZZ8:11amMATADORQuarterly Activities Report***T3D9:47amSPZ8:11amSMART PARKInvestor Briefing***TAM8:51amM248:11amMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2021***TAS9:18amNRX8:10amNORONEXLTDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B***TCO10:04amIHL8:10amINHEALTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TCO10:03amCZL8:10amCONS ZINCQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TD110:07amCZL8:10amCONS ZINCQuarterly Activities Report***TEG9:42amPXX8:10amPOLARXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TGA8:48amNWC8:09amNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***THR11:46amMHK8:09amMETALHAWKQuarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TKL8:00amRHT8:09amRESONANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TNY8:43amAS28:08amASKARI METQuarterly Activities Report***TNY8:37amAS28:06amASKARI METQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TPS10:03amCCZ8:05amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2021***TRT10:41amCOD8:05amCODAMINLTDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***TSO8:27amOBM8:05amORABANDASeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports***TSO8:25amCCZ8:04amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***TTA9:52amDVP8:04amDEVELOPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TTB12:17pmMNB8:03amMINBOS RESMinbos Receives Support From Angolan Govt For Green Ammonia***TTT10:11amMAU8:03amMAGNET RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TTT9:58amMAU8:03amMAGNET RESQuarterly Activities Report***TZN8:19amCCR8:03amCREDIT CLRCCR Q1 FY22 Quarterly Presentation***VBS8:15amCCR8:02amCREDIT CLRCCR Q1 FY22 Activity Report and Appendix 4C***VIC8:15amBMM8:02amBALKAN MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VIC8:14amMQG8:02amMACQ GROUPTrading Halt***VMS9:59amNKL8:01amNICKELXLTDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow Report***VMY9:49amNKL8:01amNICKELXLTDQuarterly Activities Report***VMY9:49amTKL8:00amTRAKA RESQuarterly Activities, App 5B Cash Flow Report and Tenements***VR18:24amSOR7:59amSTRAT ELESOR Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***VRT9:40amRXH7:59amREWARDLEAppendix 4C - quarterly***VUL9:14amRXH7:58amREWARDLESeptember 21 Quarterly Activities Update***VUL9:11amSHH7:58amSHREE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***W2V8:24amOGA7:58amOCEANGROWNQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C***W2V8:23amCVL7:57amCIVMECCivmec investor Presentation October 2021***WAM10:19amADV7:57amARDIDENQuarterly Activities***WBT9:02amCVL7:56amCIVMECCivmec Company Update October 2021***WGR12:42pmADV7:56amARDIDENAppendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WGX10:00amMQG7:52amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 1H22 Management Discussion and Analysis***WGX9:35amMBL7:52amMACQINCOMEMQG: Macquarie Group 1H22 Management Discussion and Analysis***WKT9:47amMQG7:50amMACQ GROUPMQG: Macquarie Bank 1H22 Interim Financial Report***WKT9:46amMBL7:50amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Bank 1H22 Interim Financial Report***WMC8:40amMQG7:48amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group 1H22 Interim Financial Report***WNR10:12amMQG7:46amMACQ GROUPMQG 1H22 results and capital raising presentation***WNX8:18amMBL7:46amMACQINCOMEMQG: MQG 1H22 results and capital raising presentation***WWI9:57amMQG7:45amMACQ GROUPMQG 1H22 results and capital raising Media Release***WWI9:52amMBL7:45amMACQINCOMEMQG: MQG 1H22 results and capital raising Media Release***YOW9:17amMQG7:45amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group Appendix 4D***ZIM8:24amMBL7:45amMACQINCOMEMQG: Macquarie Group Appendix 4D***ZLD8:20amPEB7:32amPACIFIC EDPacific Edge Appoints Dr Peter Meintjes as its new CEO***ZLD8:20am


----------



## barney (1 November 2021)

*10.26am Monday 1st November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCRO10:26amCIRRALTOCirralto Signs First BNPL Trade Customer***29M8:56amE2M10:23amE2METALSFurther high-grade gold and silver at Malvina***4DS8:50amFNT10:22amFRONTIERRare Earth and High Purity Alumina Projects Acquisition***8VI8:03amCML10:13amCHASE MINEDRILLING PLANNED FOR CROYDON N-JUNCTION PROSPECT SAM TARGETS***A3D8:11amATR10:13amASTRONQuarterly Activities Report***ABX9:33amATR10:12amASTRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***ADD8:12amMLD10:11amMACALTDResponse to media speculation***AEE7:50amAHI10:10amADVANCEDHIAHI to Commence US Investor Presentations to Raise US$15m***AFP7:31amSAU10:10amSTHN GOLDChange to Executive Team***AFR8:06amRMS10:09amRAMELIUSBidder's Statement***AGY8:53amAOP10:09amAPOLLOCONSRMS: Bidder's Statement***AHI10:10amCQE10:08amCHSOCINFRACQE acquires $58.4m of healthcare and childcare properties***AJQ9:24amNME10:08amNEX METALSSuspension from Quotation***AJQ9:15amUUL10:05amULTIMA UTDSuspension from Official Quotation***AM79:11amDRR10:04amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue Update***AOP10:09amSMI10:04amPlacement to Advance Drilling at Bendigo-Ophir Gold Project***AOP9:56amGLN10:01amGALANLITHGalan Receives Critical Pilot Plant and Camp Permits***AOP9:56amGML10:00amGATEWAY$6M Raised to Accelerate Resource Growth and Exploration***ARN9:38amNME10:00amNEX METALSPause in Trading***ASN8:43amMLD9:59amMACALTDPause in Trading***ASN8:37amCWL9:57amCHANTWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AST8:47amUUL9:57amULTIMA UTDPause in Trading***ATR10:13amRMS9:56amRAMELIUSAOP: Recommended, Unconditional $0.62 Offer From Rameilus***ATR10:12amAOP9:56amAPOLLOCONSRecommended, Unconditional $0.62 Offer From Rameilus***ATR9:55amCDX9:56amCARDIEXLTDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report***AVJ9:24amRMS9:56amRAMELIUSRamelius makes improved unconditional offer for Apollo Cons***AVL9:23amAOP9:56amAPOLLOCONSRMS: RMS makes improved unconditional offer for Apollo Cons***AX88:14amMDR9:56amMEDADVISORPause in Trading***AZL9:27amE2M9:56amE2METALSPause in Trading***BDC8:14amATR9:55amASTRONSuspension from Official Quotation***BMM8:10amTZL9:55amTZ LIMITEDOver a million dollars worth of new contracts in Australia***BPH8:01amPAB9:53amPATRYS$7.8M Capital Raising***BRB7:58amTAR9:53amTARUGAMINDiamond Drilling Update Mt Craig Copper Project***BRB7:58amMSL9:53amMSL SOLTNSMSL closes Share Purchase Plan oversubscribed***BSR7:55amSCT9:52amSCOUTSECEncouraging Start to White Label Telco Sales***BSX9:35amSPA9:51amSPACETALKNordic region retailer Elkjop to sell Spacetalk***BUD7:53amNWC9:51amNEWWORLDRTwo New High-Grade Cobalt Projects for Upcoming Demerger***BYE9:37amVEN9:50amVINENERGYVali Field Reserves Upgrade***CAE8:04amMEL9:50amMETGASCOVali Field Reserves Upgrade***CAE8:04amGL19:49amGLOBALLITH$13.6m Raising - Yibin Tianyi Cornerstone Shareholder***CDX9:56amEPX9:47amEPT GLOBALTrading Halt***CML10:13amQXR9:45amQXRESOURCEMultiple High Grade Gold Intercepts Across Big Red Project***CPV9:23amMQR9:45amMARQUEETrading Halt***CQE10:08amINA9:43amINGENIAAcquisitions and Equity Raising Investor Presentation***CRO10:26amINA9:43amINGENIAIngenia announces $475m equity raise to fund acquisitions***CVS9:25amSNG9:42amSIRENGOLDTrading Halt***CVV8:11amKRM9:40amKINGSROSEDiscovery of Maul Vein and Commencement of Drilling***CWL9:57amARN9:38amALDORONew Magmatic Sulphides Intersected at Narndee Project***CWX8:05amBYE9:37amBYRON ENERSouth Marsh Island 71 F4 Re-completion***DRR10:04amVEN9:37amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Reserve Upgrade***DTM7:56amMEL9:37amMETGASCOVali Reserve Upgrade***DVP9:07amHCH9:36amHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***E2M10:23amHXL9:35amHEXIMACapital Raising Presentation***E2M9:56amBSX9:35amBLACKSTONEBlackstone to raise $60m via Placement and SPP***EEG8:41amHXL9:34amHEXIMACompletion of $10 Million Institutional Placement***ENR8:03amABX9:33amAUSBAUXITEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***EPN9:13amMEI9:32amMETEORICTrading Halt***EPX9:47amRLG9:29amROOLIFEGROQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C***ESR9:14amHIL9:29amHILLSHills to exit NZ security distribution business***FFR8:54amTOE9:28amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***FFR8:54amAZL9:27amARIZONAAZL Raises $13 Million in Strongly Supported Placement***FFX8:14amPSI9:27amPSC INSURAGM 2021 - Chairman's Welcome and AGM Presentation***FNT10:22amCVS9:25amCERVANTESExcellent Assay Results Support Resource Estimation***GAL8:34amGNG9:24amGR ENGINFY22 Guidance Update***GED7:55amSHE9:24amSTONEHORSEAJQ: Myall Creek 2 Well Stimulation***GL19:49amAJQ9:24amARMOURMyall Creek 2 Well Stimulation***GLN10:01amAVJ9:24amAVJAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***GML10:00amCPV9:23amCLEARVUEUS Glass & Energy Efficient Solutions Distributor Appointed***GNG9:24amAVL9:23amAUSTVANADMineral Resource Update at the Australian Vanadium Project***GO28:14amRMD9:22amRESMEDFORM 10Q For Qtr ended September, 2021***GWR8:13amPAX9:22amPTMASIAFNDChange in agency market making arrangements***HAW8:41amVKA9:22amVIKINGMINEVIKING SEES VISIBLE GOLD IN RC HOLES 720M NORTH OF FIRST HIT***HCH9:36amPIX9:22amPTMINTFNDChange in agency market making arrangements***HE88:03amSUP9:22amSUPLAKESeptember Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***HIL9:29amINA9:21amINGENIATrading Halt***HLX8:03amSHE9:15amSTONEHORSEMaiden Australian Oil and Gas Investment***HNR8:11amAJQ9:15amARMOURSHE: Maiden Australian Oil and Gas Investment***HOR7:53amESR9:14amESTRELLA RNickel Sulphides Carr Boyd***HXL9:35amNME9:14amNEX METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***HXL9:34amEPN9:13amEPSILONQ3 2021 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C***IGO8:08amSCP9:12amAcquisition of Delacombe Town Centre***IGO8:08amAM79:11amARCADIALTDTrading Halt***IMU8:35amDVP9:07amDEVELOPDEVLOP Initiates Mining Services Division***IMU8:11amMCP9:06amMCPHERSONMcPherson's Trading Update***INA9:43amREZ9:05amRES&EN GRPShare Placement Raises $2.5 Million***INA9:43amSIX8:57amSPRINTEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***INA9:21am29M8:56am29METALS29Metals achieves Financial Close for Refinance***IND8:06amSMS8:55amSTAR MINTumblegum South Gold Project Drilling Undwerway***IPB8:47amFFR8:54amFIREFLYQuarterly Activities Report***IRX8:39amFFR8:54amFIREFLYQuarterly Cashflow Report***IRX8:36amAGY8:53amARGOSYRincon 2,000TPA Li2CO3 Operational Update***JMS8:44amNXS8:52amNEXTSCIENCQ3 FY21 Investor Presentation***KAI7:59amTSL8:52amTITANSANDSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***KOR8:09amTTI8:52amTRAFFICTrading Halt***KRM9:40amPRT8:51amPRIME TVSWM acquisition of Prime Media***LCD8:13am4DS8:50am4DSMEMORYQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C***LLC8:45amPO38:49amPURIFLOHOperations Review - Quarterly***LNY8:02amIPB8:47amIPB PETSep 21 Qty Activ & App 5B***LNY8:01amAST8:47amAUSNETAusNet enters into Scheme Deed with Brookfield***LYC8:02amLLC8:45amLEND LEASELendlease announces completion of Services sale***LYK8:35amPAK8:45amPACIFICAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MCP9:06amJMS8:44amJUPITER MJupiter Board and Executive Changes***MCT7:54amASN8:43amANSON RESNOVONIX Battery Test Work Long Term Cycling Results Update***MDR9:56amQML8:41amQMINES121 & Noosa Mining Presentation***MEI9:32amHAW8:41amHAWTHORNSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Reports***MEL9:50amEEG8:41amEMPIRE ENEPower Water Corporation Gas Sales and Transportation MOU***MEL9:37amWPR8:40amWAYPOINTRTGeneral Meeting - Address and Presentation***MLD10:11amIRX8:39amINHALERXQuarterly Activities Report***MLD9:59amMQG8:39amMACQ GROUPSuccessful completion of $A1.5b Institutional Placement***MLS7:55amPAR8:38amPARA BIOTrading Halt***MLX7:53amASN8:37amANSON RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***MQG8:39amIRX8:36amINHALERXAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report***MQR9:45amSSM8:35amSRVSTREAMService Stream completes Lendlease Services acquisition***MRD8:07amLYK8:35amLYKOSMETALFirst pass soil sampling results***MSL9:53amIMU8:35amIMUGENEInvestor Presentation Imugene Eureka Therapeutics***NME10:08amGAL8:34amGALILEONorseman Drilling Program Commences***NME10:00amSWM8:33amSEVENWESTSWM Acquisition of Prime Media***NME9:14amPRT8:33amPRIME TVSWM: SWM Acquisition of Prime Media***NME7:54amREZ8:26amRES&EN GRPQuarterly Cash Flow Report September 2021***NWC9:51amREZ8:26amRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities Report September 2021***NXS8:52amTKM8:22amTREKMETMajor EM survey underway at Pincunah***NXS8:12amTYR8:18amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 85 - Week Ended 29 October 2021***OAR8:14amOAR8:14amOAR RESOar Commences Drilling at Douglas Canyon Gold Project***OEX7:55amGO28:14amGO2PEOPLESeptember 2021 Quarterly Report & 4C***PAB9:53amAX88:14amACCELERATELithium Prospects Acquired in Pilbara Pegmatite District***PAK8:45amFFX8:14amFIREFINCHShare Purchase Plan Offer Document***PAR8:38amBDC8:14amBARDOCGOLDOutstanding results upgrade potential at North Kanowna Star***PAX9:22amGWR8:13amGWR GROUPQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports***PIX9:22amRBR8:13amRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***PNN8:10amLCD8:13amLATCONSOLDVisible Gold Intersected at Turnberry South***PO38:49amPSI8:12amPSC INSURRefinance and increase in debt facilities***PRT8:51amADD8:12amADAVALEIntrusions Hosting Mineralised Sulphides***PRT8:33amNXS8:12amNEXTSCIENCAgreement signed with TELA Bio Inc***PSI9:27amCVV8:11amCARAVELMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***PSI8:12amA3D8:11amAURORALABSA3D Completes Milestone 4- Commercial Ready***QML8:41amIMU8:11amIMUGENEImugene and Eureka Therapeutics onCARlytics Collaboration***QXR9:45amRLT8:11amRENERGENR2D2 HAS 1.9% HELIUM CONCENTRATION AND GOOD FLOW***RBR8:13amHNR8:11amHANNANSHannans - 1st Quarter Activities Report***REZ9:05amTGM8:10amTHETAAppendix 5B***REZ8:26amTGM8:10amTHETAQuarterly Activities Report***REZ8:26amBMM8:10amBALKAN MINGravity and magnetic geophysics completed at Rekovac***RLG9:29amPNN8:10amPEPINNINIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***RLT8:11amWIN8:10amWIDGIEWidgie maiden drilling program set to commence***RMD9:22amSNG8:10amSIRENGOLDHigh Grade Drillhole Intersections at Alexander River***RMS10:09amVPR8:09amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C***RMS9:56amUUL8:09amULTIMA UTDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RMS9:56amUUL8:09amULTIMA UTDQuarterly Activities Report***SAU10:10amKOR8:09amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SBR7:56amIGO8:08amIGOLIMITEDSeptember 2021 Quarter Presentation***SCP9:12amTTM8:08amTITANMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SCT9:52amIGO8:08amIGOLIMITEDSeptember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report***SHE9:24amMRD8:07amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SHE9:15amAFR8:06amAFRICAN ENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SIX8:57amIND8:06amINDUSTRIALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***SKY8:00amCWX8:05amCARAWINEMultiple New Gold Targets Identified at Tropicana North***SKY8:00amTBA8:05amTOMBOLAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report***SMI10:04amCAE8:04amCANNINDAHQuarterly Activities Report***SMS8:55amCAE8:04amCANNINDAHAppendix 5B Quarterly cashflow report***SNG9:42amSXE8:04amSTH X ELECHeyday awarded Western Sydney International Airport contract***SNG8:10amENR8:03amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B***SPA9:51amHE88:03amHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report - September 2021***SRN7:51am8VI8:03am8VIHOLD8VI App 4D & Half Yearly Report and Accounts***SSM8:35amWOO8:03amWOOBOARDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SUP9:22amHLX8:03amHELIXShallow Copper Intercepts Highlight New CZ Extension***SWM8:33amLYC8:02amLYNASReconfirmation of JARE's Long Term Support for Lynas***SXE8:04amLNY8:02amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow Report***TAR9:53amLNY8:01amLANEWAYQuarterly Activities Report***TBA8:05amBPH8:01amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***TGM8:10amSKY8:00amSKYMETALSQuarterly Activities Report***TGM8:10amSKY8:00amSKYMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report***TKM8:22amKAI7:59amKAIROSQuarterly activities and cashflow report***TOE9:28amBRB7:58amBREAKERQuarterly Activities Report***TSL8:52amBRB7:58amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow Report***TTI8:52amDTM7:56amDARTMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***TTM8:08amSBR7:56amSABRE RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***TYR8:18amMLS7:55amMETALS AUSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***TZL9:55amOEX7:55amOILEX LTDAward of Well Management Services Contract for Cambay Field***UUL10:05amGED7:55amGOLD DEEPQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report***UUL9:57amBSR7:55amBASSARISeptember 2021 Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 5B***UUL8:09amNME7:54amNEX METALSTarget's Statement***UUL8:09amMCT7:54amMETALICITYNME: Target's Statement***VEN9:50amMLX7:53amMETALS XQuarterly Activities Report***VEN9:37amBUD7:53amBUDDYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***VKA9:22amHOR7:53amHORSESHOEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***VPR8:09amSRN7:51amSUREFIREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WBC7:43amAEE7:50amAURA ENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***WBC7:42amWBC7:43amWESTPACWestpac off-market share buy-back information flyer***WBC7:42amWBC7:42amWESTPACWestpac announces $3.5 billion off-market share buy-back***WBC7:41amWBC7:42amWESTPACAppendix 3C - Notification of buy-back***WBC7:41amWBC7:41amWESTPACWestpac 2021 Group Annual Report***WBC7:41amWBC7:41amWESTPACWestpac 2021 Full Year Results email to shareholders***WBC7:40amWBC7:41amWESTPACWestpac FY21 Presentation and Investor Discussion Pack***WBC7:40amWBC7:40amWESTPACWestpac announces 2021 Full Year Result***WIN8:10amWBC7:40amWESTPACWestpac 2021 Full Year Financial Results Announcement***WOO8:03amAFP7:31amAFT PHARMUS FDA accepts Maxigesic IV New Drug Application***WPR8:40am


----------



## barney (2 November 2021)

*2.07pm  2nd November* 🐴🐴🐴



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeHT12:07pmHT&E LTDHT&E disposes of shareholding in OML***AL39:56amCRR2:05pmCRITICALDisclosure Document***ALV10:30amBPT2:02pmBEACHDeparture of Managing Director***ALV10:18amMEC12:43pmMORPHICEEFFull Year Results and Final Dividend***AMD9:05amN1H12:34pmN1HOLDINGSSME lending capital increased to $90 million***AMO9:24amGED12:27pmGOLD DEEPUpdated Tenement Information at 30 September 2021***APC10:00amKCN12:18pmKINGSGATEUpdate on the sale of Nueva Esperanza***APC9:59amRDN10:58amRAIDEN RESCapital raise, Drill contract & Consolidation of Portfolio***AR99:00amIMM10:57amIMMUTEPImmutep granted Chinese Patent for eftilagimod alpha***AUR8:58amITG10:33amINTEGA GRPCourt Orders Scheme Meeting***BDM9:39amHNG10:33amHGL LTDCDY: BLC Cosmetics Acquisition Completed***BKY9:47amCDY10:33amCELLMIDBLC Cosmetics Acquisition Completed***BOE8:39amALV10:30amALVOMINTrading Halt***BPT2:02pmCAE10:27amCANNINDAHPlacement to Existing Major shareholder***BRI8:56amALV10:18amALVOMINPause in Trading***CAE10:27amINA10:04amINGENIARetail Entitlement Offer Booklet 2021***CDY10:33amINA10:01amINGENIAIngenia successfully completes institutional component***CIM9:04amAPC10:00amAUSPOTASHInvestor Presentation***CRL9:24amAPC9:59amAUSPOTASH$12m Capital Raising to Advance Lake Wells SOP Project***CRR2:05pmIAG9:57amINSUR.AUSTIAG Provides Perils Update and Revises FY22 Guidance***CYM8:56amAL39:56amAML3DAML3D ventures into space technology***DKM9:46amSIX9:51amSPRINTEXPlacement, SPP and AGM Deferral***DRE8:32amODY9:49amODYSSEYGLExcellent Drill Results Enhance Cable-Bollard Potential***DUG8:38amMOH9:48amMOHO RESMoho Secures Whistlepipe Project Areas***FFR9:14amBKY9:47amBERKELEYTrading Halt***GAS9:27amDKM9:46amDUKETONFinal PGE Assays for Next Five Holes at Rosie***GCY9:21amSDV9:41amSCIDEVA$20m Capital Raising to Accelerate Business Growth***GED12:27pmBDM9:39amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy acquires one of last five Argyle 'hero' stones***GGG9:32amMAM9:39amMICROASSETMarket Update - Strong Performance in October***GMG8:33amPPS9:39amPRAEMIUMIndicative, non-binding and conditional proposal from NWL***GTR9:36amNWL9:39amNETWEALTHPPS:Indicative non-binding and conditional proposal from NWL***HMX8:43amGTR9:36amGTI RESDrilling Permit Approved & Acquisition Settlement Imminent***HNG10:33amPNM9:32amPACIFICNMLSPP with recent Placement to Advance Nickel Projects***HT12:07pmGGG9:32amGREENLANDPublic Consultation White Paper Responses Submitted***IAG9:57amTLX9:29amTELIXPHARMAustralian TGA Approves Illuccix for Prostate Cancer Imaging***ICR8:23amMTC9:28amMETALSTECHTrading Halt***IMM10:57amGAS9:27amSTATE GASProject Works Update Central Queensland Gas Projects***INA10:04amCRL9:24amCOMETSanta Teresa Drilling Results***INA10:01amAMO9:24amAMBERTECHAmbertech Announces Key Acquisitions***ITG10:33amOAU9:22amORAGOLDEntitlement Offer to Raise $1.4 Million***JGH8:48amMXC9:22amMGC PHARMACIMETRA DOSE FINDING STUDY APPROVAL***KCN12:18pmWGX9:21amWESTGOLDGCY: Firefly Scheme and Westgold Offer Update***KEY8:34amGCY9:21amGASCOYNEFirefly Scheme and Westgold Offer Update***MAM9:39amTON9:20amTRITONMINOptions Placement Offer Fully Subscribed***MAY9:15amMAY9:15amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***MEC12:43pmPPS9:15amPRAEMIUMNWL: Non-binding proposal to merge Praemium and Netwealth***MOH9:48amNWL9:15amNETWEALTHNon-binding proposal to merge Praemium and Netwealth***MSL8:59amFFR9:14amFIREFLYSuspension from Official Quotation***MTC9:28amSPA9:13amSPACETALKInvestor Presentation***MXC9:22amSPA9:12amSPACETALKSuccessful Placement Raises $8 million of new Equity Capital***N1H12:34pmQGL9:10amQNTMGRPHTEUley 2 Extensional Drilling-Assay Results***NTD8:54amAMD9:05amARROW MINPipeline of Quality Gold Targets Identified at Vranso***NWE8:33amVMT9:05amVMOTOVmoto's 3Q21 Market Update***NWL9:39amCIM9:04amCIMICCIMICs CPB CONFIRMED FOR $368M SYDNEY CBD TOWER***NWL9:15amPF19:01amPATHFINDERDirector Appointment/Resignation***OAU9:22amQML9:00amQMINESRenewable Fuel Agreement Executed***ODY9:49amAR99:00amARCHTISAR9 commences trading on OTCQB market***PDZ8:40amMSL8:59amMSL SOLTNSMSL Business Update***PF19:01amAUR8:58amAURISMINEFurther Significant Gold Mineralisation at Feather Cap, WA***PNM9:32amBRI8:56amBIG RIVERCompletion of acquisition of United Building Products***PPS9:39amCYM8:56amCYPRIUMMETSignificant Copper Intersections from Nifty West Drilling***PPS9:15amNTD8:54amTYRENWHEELAcquisition of Black Rubber***QGL9:10amJGH8:48amJADE GASSix Well Drilling Program to Commence at TT CBM Gas Project***QML9:00amHMX8:43amHAMMERMount Isa Exploration Update***RDN10:58amPDZ8:40amPRAIRIEOffer Document***REZ8:30amBOE8:39amBOSS ENResource growth drilling to start following seismic programs***RMX8:28amDUG8:38amDUG TECHRestructure of Services Business Line***SDV9:41amTPD8:36amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Update***SIX9:51amSTX8:36amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Update***SPA9:13amTHR8:35amTHORMININGPilot Mountain Project Sale - Option Exercise for US$1.8M***SPA9:12amKEY8:34amKEY PETROLCooper Eromanga Basin Permits Received Project Status***STX8:36amGMG8:33amGOOD GROUPQ1 FY22 Quarterly Operational Update***THR8:35amNWE8:33amNORWESTRig Released From Lockyer Deep-1***TLX9:29amZAG8:32amZULEIKADrilling on track at Zuleika and Credo Prospects***TNR8:32amTNR8:32amTORIANZAG: Drilling on track at Zuleika and Credo Prospects***TON9:20amDRE8:32amDREDNOUGHTSupergene Confirmed and Massive Sulphides Extended at Orion***TPD8:36amREZ8:30amRES&EN GRPSpringfield Prospect Delivers Additional Nickel Results***VMT9:05amRMX8:28amREDMOUNTDrilling commences for Rare Earths and Ni-Cu-Co-PGE***WGX9:21amICR8:23amINTELICAREMercyCare Smart Home Technology Contract***ZAG8:32am


----------



## barney (3 November 2021)

*2.01 pm 3rd November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeITG2:01pmINTEGA GRPScheme Booklet Registered by ASIC***5GN12:36pmFBR2:00pmFASTBRICKUpdate on term sheet for Mexico***AAR10:03amCHN1:22pmCHALICEProspectus - Falcon Metals Ltd***AGN8:14amMCT1:19pmMETALICITYTOV: NME Declaration of Unacceptable Circumstances a***AKO8:15amCHN1:15pmCHALICENotice of General Meeting and Proxy Form***AL38:37amCLH1:09pmCOLL HOUSE2021 Annual General Meeting CEO Presentation***AM79:40amFFR1:08pmFIREFLYWGX: Gascoyne Takeover Update***AMC8:16amCLH1:06pmCOLL HOUSEChairman's Address to Shareholders***AML9:33amCLH1:05pmCOLL HOUSE2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***AMP8:08amMYS1:04pmMYSTATECleansing Notice - $25m Tier 2 Subordinate Debt Issue***AON9:27amGMR12:43pmGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim commences major auger drilling at Kada***APA9:15amWCG12:36pmWEBCENTRAL5GN: Update on Scheme of Arrangement - Webcentral EGM***ARC8:34am5GN12:36pm5G NETWORKUpdate on Scheme of Arrangement - Webcentral EGM***AS19:06amHUO12:19pmHUON AQUACourt Approval of Scheme of Arrangement***ASP12:03pmASP12:03pmASPERMONTASPERMONT REPORTS STONG GROWTH IN Q4-21***AUN9:54amIPD12:03pmIMPEDIMEDShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***AV18:10amIPD12:02pmIMPEDIMEDImpediMed's Share Purchase Plan Opens***AYU9:34amCF112:01pmCOMPLIIFSLInvestor Presentation***BDX8:21amXAM11:54amXANADUMINEPresentation -121 Mining Investment Online APAC Conference***BGD8:19amMSG11:46amMCSSERVICEIncreased revenue from major Shopping Centre Operator***BKY9:24amLRL11:45amLABYRINTHShare Purchase Plan Results***BNZ10:18amEP111:37amEPFINACLTDTrading Halt***BRN9:10amGW111:23amGREENWINGGraphite Exploration Update***BRU9:54amEP111:20amEPFINACLTDPause in Trading***CF112:01pmCF111:20amCOMPLIIFSLCompletion of PrimaryMarkets Takeover***CF111:20amNTD11:15amTYRENWHEEL2021 AGM Presentation***CHN1:22pmGCR10:58amGOLD CROSSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***CHN1:15pmBNZ10:18amBENZMININGPHOTONASSAY DELIVERS INCREASE IN REPORTED GOLD***CIM8:53amYRL10:17amYANDALInvestor Presentation NewGenGold Conference***CLH1:09pmPL810:11amPLATO INMXCapital Raise Presentation***CLH1:06pmFIJ10:10amFIJI KAVATrading Halt***CLH1:05pmPL810:10amPLATO INMXWholesale Placement and Share Purchase Plan***COE9:15amLDX10:10amLUMOSLDX received authorization to sell CoviDx in Canada***CRR9:09amDAF10:04amDIS AFRICAChulitna Project Sample Results***DAF10:04amFID10:04amFIDUCIANGPFiducian Acquires PCCU $1.1 Billion FP Business***DBI9:29amAAR10:03amANGLOSignificant New RC Drill Results Confirm Mandilla Extensions***ECX8:00amPAC10:03amPACCURRENTCompletion of GQG Listing***ECX8:00amGQG10:03amGQGPARTNRSPAC: Completion of GQG Listing***ECX8:00amMTO10:02amMOTORCYCLEMTO enters contract to acquire NZ wholesale distributor***EMU9:56amEPX10:02amEPT GLOBALSuccessful completion of $8.25 million placement***EP111:37amMEI10:01amMETEORICSuccessful Capital Raising to Fund Ongoing Development***EP111:20amMEM9:59amMEMPHASYSVerification and Validation Assessments Complete***EPX10:02amGTR9:59amGTI RESISR Uranium Acquisition Settled & Vendor Placement Completed***ESS8:13amFIJ9:58amFIJI KAVAPause in Trading***FBR2:00pmEMU9:56amEMU NLTrading Halt***FBR9:04amMQR9:56amMARQUEESuspension from Official Quotation***FFR1:08pmFFR9:55amFIREFLYWGX: Gascoyne Takeover Update***FFR9:55amSNG9:54amSIRENGOLDSiren Receives Commitments to Raise $4m***FID10:04amBRU9:54amBURUENERGYOperations Update - Rafael 1 Exploration Well***FIJ10:10amAUN9:54amAURUMINAdditional Assay Results up to 23.4g/t Au from Mt Dimer***FIJ9:58amWGX9:53amWESTGOLDGascoyne Takeover Update***GCR10:58amGCY9:53amGASCOYNEWGX: Gascoyne Takeover Update***GCY9:53amHRZ9:50amHORIZONCannon Gold Project Mineral Resource Update***GL19:28amGNG9:47amGR ENGINEPC Contracts - Bluestone Mines***GMR12:43pmLGM9:44amLEGACY MINAssays Returned for Maiden Drill Campaign at Harden***GNG9:47amKRR9:42amKING RIVERHPA Project - New Precurser Development***GQG10:03amMMG9:40amMONGERGOLDResults received - Auger drilling & Rock Chips at Providence***GTR9:59amAM79:40amARCADIALTDArcadia acquires lithium project with JORC mineral resources***GW111:23amPAI9:35amPLAT ASIAChairman's Address to Shareholders***HFY8:39amAYU9:34amAUS UNITYCompletion of Australian Unity Mutual Capital Instruments***HNR8:16amAML9:33amAEON METALVardy Drilling Update***HRZ9:50amRIE9:31amRIEDEL RESRiedel Arizona Drilling Update***HUO12:19pmDBI9:29amDALRYMPLEDBI prices A$514 million US Private Placement***IDA9:07amGL19:28amGLOBALLITHGrant of Tenements Continues to Grow the MBLP***IEC9:09amPTR9:27amPETRATHERMComet Project - Shallow Drilling Identifies Gold Anomalies***IPD12:03pmAON9:27amAPOLLO MINInstitutional Placement to raise $7.2 Million***IPD12:02pmBKY9:24amBERKELEYCompany Update***ITG2:01pmTTI9:22amTRAFFICCompletes Placement and Launches Rights Issue***IVZ8:16amTSO9:20amTESORO RESMore wide gold zones intercepted at Ternera***KRR9:42amNUH9:19amNUHEARANUH Appointed Service Provider to Fed Govt Hearing Program***LDX10:10amCOE9:15amCOOPEROperations update***LEX8:16amAPA9:15amAPA GROUPCOE: Operations update***LGM9:44amVAN9:12amVANGOMINMultiple, Broad Gold Intercepts at Prickleys Open-Pit***LMG8:44amBRN9:10amBRAINCHIPLaunch of American Depository Receipts***LRL11:45amIEC9:09amINTRA ENGYSuspension from Official Quotation***M3M8:13amCRR9:09amCRITICAL100% Exercise of Options***MCT1:19pmPL89:08amPLATO INMXTrading Halt***MDC8:18amZNC9:08amZENITH MINWaratah Well Lithium - Tantalum Target Drilling Planned***MEI10:01amIDA9:07amINDIANARESAssay Results***MEM9:59amAS19:06amANGELAngel achieves all-time record month in October***MMG9:40amPDI9:05amPREDICTIVEHIGH-GRADE GOLD ZONE EXTENDED BELOW RESOURCE PIT SHELL***MOB8:55amFBR9:04amFASTBRICKFBR signs term sheet for up to 5,000 homes in Mexico***MQR9:56amMOB8:55amMOBILICOMMobilicom secures first cybersecurity software contract***MSG11:46amCIM8:53amCIMICTHIESS SECURES $220M WAHANA RENEWAL IN INDONESIA***MTB8:16amWMC8:46amWILUNAHigh-Grade Drill Results Support Wiluna Sulphide Development***MTO10:02amPAR8:45amPARA BIOPARADIGM CLEARED FOR PHASE 3 TRIAL BY US FDA***MXC8:14amLMG8:44amLATROBELMG's Plant Expansion***MYS1:04pmHFY8:39amHUBIFYLTDHubify Q1 FY21 Results***NTD11:15amAL38:37amAML3DSale of Arcemy to RMIT***NUH9:19amARC8:34amARC FUNDSARC Invests in Fixed Income Manager***NZO7:32amBDX8:21amBCALStrong Cohort 4 Testing Data Demonstrates Value of BCAL Test***PAC10:03amRZI8:20amRAIZINVESTOctober 2021 - Key Metrics***PAI9:35amBGD8:19amBARTONGOLDBarton discovers new 800m gold zone at Tunkillia Project***PAR8:45amWOR8:18amWORLEYChairman's Address to Shareholders***PDI9:05amMDC8:18amMEDLABMedlab Receives AusIndustry Overseas (R&D) Finding Approval***PFE8:12amLEX8:16amLEFROYEXPBurns Update - Drill Results Support Larger Cu-Au System***PIQ8:11amMTB8:16amMT BURGESSKihabe-Nxuu Project - Mineralogical Test work on Germanium***PL810:11amAMC8:16amAMCOR PLCForm 8-K - 1Q 22 results***PL810:10amIVZ8:16amINVICTUSCabora Bassa Seismic Survey Completed***PL89:08amRLT8:16amRENERGENVirginia Gas Project Reserves & Resources Update November 21***PTR9:27amZLD8:16amZELIRATHERZelira Develops Technology and Signs New Licensing Deal***RED8:15amRLT8:16amRENERGENOVER 600% INCREASE IN 1P HELIUM RESERVES***RIE9:31amHNR8:16amHANNANSHannans - Rights Issue Closed***RLT8:16amRED8:15amRED 5 LTDResource drilling at Cable and Mission Prospects***RLT8:16amSXE8:15amSTH X ELECSCEE Electrical Contract Awards***RZI8:20amAKO8:15amAKORA RESBekisopa Potential DSO Tonnage Increases With Drilling***SCL8:12amAGN8:14amARGENICAPositive Preclinical Data for ARG-007 Neuroprotection in HIE***SNG9:54amMXC8:14amMGC PHARMAMALTA CIMETRA PRODUCTION FACILITY UPDATE***SXE8:15amVR18:13amVECTIONTECVection Operational Update Presentation Q1 FY22***TSO9:20amM3M8:13amM3MININGHigh Grade Copper at Victoria Bore and drilling commences***TTI9:22amESS8:13amESSENMETALDome North lithium drill programme to commence***VAN9:12amSCL8:12amSCHROLE GPInaugural Schrole Events***VR18:13amPFE8:12amPANTERAExploration Update and Grant of Tenements***WCG12:36pmPIQ8:11amPROTEOMICSProteomics awarded $100,000 manufacturing funding***WGX9:53amAV18:10amADVERITAS$5m Raised Through Options and Placement***WMC8:46amAMP8:08amAMPDivestment of equity interest in Resolution Life Australasia***WOR8:18amECX8:00amECLIPXFY21 Results Presentation***XAM11:54amECX8:00amECLIPXFY21 Results Media Release***YRL10:17amECX8:00amECLIPXAppendix 4E and FY21 Financial Report***ZLD8:16amNZO7:32amNZ OIL&GASChairman's and CEO's Address plus slides***ZNC9:08am


----------



## barney (4 November 2021)

*12.29pm Thursday 4th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAPT12:29pmAFTERPAYCourt approves convening of Scheme Meeting***4DS9:30amCNL12:25pmCELAMINExceptional New Phosphate Results***4DS9:30amCVS12:23pmCERVANTESRare Earth Project Acquisition***A3D9:13amIPD11:52amIMPEDIMEDAstraZeneca extends and increases HF & Renal Contract***AAR11:15amTER11:48amTERRACOMOctober 2021 Coal Sales Update***ABC8:27amACF11:38amACROWAcrow Announces Earnings Guidance Upgrade***ACF11:38amAAR11:15amANGLO(AKN) High Grade Wide Zones of Cu and Zn at Koongie Park***ADV8:48amGIB11:06amGIBBRIVERPhase 6 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project***ADX10:22amAXP11:05amAXPENERGYNewly formed drilling division to advance 8-Well Program***AKN8:58amMTC11:00amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Acquires Tlamino Gold Deposit, Serbia (correctn)***ALV9:28amBSX10:41amBLACKSTONEShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***AME8:50amMTC10:34amMETALSTECHMetalsTech to Acquire Advanced Tlamino Gold Deposit, Serbia***AMI9:00amLAM10:23amLARAMIDELaramide Resources Q3 2021 Financial Statements***AMI8:57amADX10:22amADXENERGY154% Increase in 2P Developed Reserves***AO19:49amAXE10:06amARCHER MATEarly-stage assembly of biochip components***APT12:29pmSPA10:04amSPACETALKBig W to sell Spacetalk In-Store***APT8:33amBET9:59amBETMAKTECHRegulatory Framework for Fixed Odds Betting on Horse Racing***ASH9:52amSLH9:54amSILK LOGISNSW Warehousing Site Consolidation & Capacity Expansion***ATX9:23amASH9:52amASHLEYSERVAGM Presentation***AXE10:06amDHG9:50amDOMAINChairman's Address to Shareholders***AXP11:05amAO19:49amASSETOWLAssetOwl Achieves First Use of New Data Migration Capability***BET9:59amKGL9:45amKGLJervois Rockface - Massive Sulphides Update***BIL9:34amTG19:44amTECHGENRC Drilling commences at Blue Rock Valley- Copper Project***BSX10:41amLEX9:40amLEFROYEXPCoogee South Update - Drilling Outlines Two Gold Anomalies***BXN8:50amKKO9:40amKINETIKOFirst Well Spudded at Korhaan Project***BXN8:49amKZA9:38amKAZIAKazia enrols first patient to EVT801 Phase I clinical trial***CCP8:36amIYL9:34amIYIELDPLUSESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***CCP8:34amISE9:34amIENHNCDCSHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***CDR8:45amBIL9:34amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***CEL9:06amQPM9:34amQLDPACIFICTrading Halt***CIM9:28am4DS9:30am4DSMEMORYReinstatement to Official Quotation***CNL12:25pmSKY9:30amSKYMETALSSuccessful Start to Ore Sorting Trial - 3KEL***CSR9:07am4DS9:30am4DSMEMORY4DS Technical Update***CSR9:04amVAL9:28amVALORESFurther High-Grade Copper & Silver Mineralisation at Picha***CSR8:54amALV9:28amALVOMINALV Intercepts Broad Massive Sulphide Zone in the First Hole***CVS12:23pmCIM9:28amCIMICCIMICs UGL AWARDED MULTI-YEAR OIL & GAS MAINTENANCE CONTRACT***CVV8:24amMLX9:27amMETALS XAgreement for sale and spin out of nickel assets***DCN8:24amTGM9:24amTHETAAppendix 5B (revised)***DHG9:50amTGM9:24amTHETAQuarterly Activities Report (revised)***DOU8:25amATX9:23amAMPLIATrading Halt***DYL8:23amRCR9:19amRINCONRESEIS Co-funding Grant for Kiwirrkurra***E258:53amUUL9:18amULTIMA UTDReinstatement to Official Quotation***EMT9:13amEP19:14amEPFINACLTDRepresentative Proceeding***EP19:14amEMT9:13amEMETALSExploration Update***EUR8:18amA3D9:13amAURORALABSTrading Halt***EUR8:18amIXC9:12amINVEX THERGlobal Phase 3 Trial of Presendin to Launch in Q4 2021***EUR8:18amEVS9:11amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite executes MoU for partnership with Aeroqual***EVS9:11amMXT9:11amMETMASTERUnit Purchase Plan***EVS8:26amSTK9:10amSTRICKLANDTrading Halt***FFF9:00amSUN9:09amSUNCORPNatural Hazard Update***FFF8:57amCSR9:07amCSRResults presentation Half Year Ended 30 September 2021***FNP8:51amCEL9:06amCHAL EXP63.3m at 8.5g/t Gold, 7.6g/t Silver, 2.8% Zinc at Hualilan***GIB11:06amCSR9:04amCSRMedia Release Half Year Ended 30 September 2021***HPG8:23amFFF9:00amFORBIDDENForbidden Foods AGM CEO Presentation***IPD11:52amAMI9:00amAURELIAManaging Director's 2021 AGM Presentation***ISE9:34amMMG8:59amMONGERGOLDResults received - Auger drilling & Rock Chips at Providence***IXC9:12amAKN8:58amAUKINGKoongie Park High Grade Wide Zones Copper Zinc Intersected***IYL9:34amFFF8:57amFORBIDDENAGM Chairman's Address to Shareholders***KAI8:55amAMI8:57amAURELIAChairman's Address to Shareholders***KGL9:45amOVN8:56amOVENTUSInvestor Update***KIN8:23amKAI8:55amKAIROSWodgina Lithium Update***KKO9:40amCSR8:54amCSRHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***KZA9:38amPRS8:54amPROSPECHHigh Grade Silver and Gold in Anton Vein Drilling***LAM10:23amE258:53amELEMENT25Revised Shipping Strategy Yields Substantial Cost Reduction***LEG8:21amMXO8:52amMOTIOMotio signs 4 Year deal with IPN Medical Centres***LEX9:40amFNP8:51amFREEDOMFGLDivestment of Specialty Seafood Business***M248:24amAME8:50amALTOMETALSMultiple high-grade gold intercepts from Vanguard***MDC8:24amBXN8:50amBIOXYNEReinstatement to Official Quotation***MFG8:35amBXN8:49amBIOXYNEBioxyne Not to Proceed with Proposed Acquisition***MI68:25amADV8:48amARDIDENArdiden receives $4m Tranche One Consideration for Lithium J***MLX9:27amCDR8:45amCODRUSMINRC Drilling Commenced at Red Gate Gold Project***MMG8:59amCCP8:36amCREDITCORPCEO AGM Presentation***MTC11:00amMFG8:35amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - October 2021***MTC10:34amCCP8:34amCREDITCORPChairman's Address to Shareholders***MXO8:52amTRJ8:34amTRAJAN GROInvestment in direct-to-consumer health measurement business***MXT9:11amAPT8:33amAFTERPAYSquare stockholders approve acquisition***OVN8:56amABC8:27amADEL BRTNAdbri acquires Zanows Concrete & Quarries in Queensland***PDN8:24amEVS8:26amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite executes MoU for strategic partnership with Aero***PGY8:22amDOU8:25amDOUUGHDouugh seals global BaaS partnership with Railsbank***PIL8:22amSSR8:25amSSR MININGReports Third Quarter 2021 Results***PRS8:54amSTX8:25amSTRIKE ENEEuroz Energy Snapshot Conference***QPM9:34amMI68:25amMINERAL260Minerals 260 commences inaugural drilling program at Moora***RCR9:19amPDN8:24amPALADINLanger Heinrich Mine Restart Update and Reserves & Resources***SKY9:30amMDC8:24amMEDLABNanoCelle Patent Granted In USA***SLH9:54amCVV8:24amCARAVELMINScoping Study - Caravel Copper Project***SPA10:04amDCN8:24amDACIANGOLDStrong Drilling Results- Piccolo Star Prospect Cameron Well***SSR8:25amM248:24amMAMBALTDGround EM Survey Commences at Black Hills***STK9:10amHPG8:23amHIPAGEShipages invests in leading property management platform***STX8:25amKIN8:23amKIN MININGLetter to Shareholders***SUN9:09amDYL8:23amD YELLOWOmahola Basement Project Resource Upgrade to JORC 2012***TER11:48amPIL8:22amPEPPERMINTPeppermint launches bizmoPay commercial roll out***TG19:44amWGO8:22amWARREGOWarrego Joins Mid West Blue Hydrogen and CCS Consortium***TGM9:24amPGY8:22amPILOTWGO: Warrego Joins Mid West Blue Hydrogen and CCS Consortium***TGM9:24amLEG8:21amLEGENDComprehensive Regional Programmes Advance Rockford Project***TRJ8:34amEUR8:18amEUROLITHReinstatement to Official Quotation***UUL9:18amEUR8:18amEUROLITHResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***VAL9:28amEUR8:18amEUROLITHConditional Acquisition of Petro Consulting and $20m Placeme***WGO8:22amZEL7:30amZ ENERGYZ Energy 1HFY22 Results Announcement***ZEL7:30am


----------



## barney (5 November 2021)

*1pm Friday 5th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeLTR1:00pmLIONTOWNKathleen Valley Project Native Title Agreement***1AG9:43amTBA12:20pmTOMBOLACompany Update***A4N9:40amICL12:20pmICENIGOLD3km Long Gold Target at Guyer***AHQ11:39amEGH12:04pmEUR GROUP2021 AGM Presentation & FY22 Outlook***ANP9:42amAPT12:01pmAFTERPAYScheme Booklet registered with ASIC***API10:01amLAU11:54amLINDSAY AUAGM Address and AGM Slides***APT12:01pmMSG11:54amMCSSERVICENew contract for three major shopping centres***APZ9:06amLKE11:40amLAKE RESUpdate on Bonus Options and Facilities***AQX9:14amPH211:40amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen completes H2X transaction***ATR9:32amAHQ11:39amALLEGIANCEFirst Black Warrior Cargo Contracted for Delivery***BGP9:59amHMC11:31amHOME CORestructure - Court Approves Despatch of Shareholder Booklet***BMR9:34amSPK11:10amSPARK NZSpark's 2021 Annual Meeting Materials***BYH8:26amHMI10:27amHIREMIIAcquisition of Inverse Group***CR910:24amCR910:24amCORELLARESTrading Halt***CR910:01amCR910:01amCORELLARESPause in Trading***CTM9:27amSIG10:01amSIGMAHEALTWithdrawal of API merger proposal***EGH12:04pmAPI10:01amAUST PHARMSIG: Withdrawal of API merger proposal***EGH9:48amFIJ10:00amFIJI KAVAFIJ Signs LOI to Buy Danodan CBD Tincure Business in USA***EGR9:44amGPT10:00amGPTSeptember 2021 Quarter Operational Update***EMU9:55amBGP9:59amBRISCOEBGP 3rd Quarter Sales to 31 October 2021***EVS9:08amPNM9:59amPACIFICNMLShare Purchase Plan and Placement Prospectus***FIJ10:00amLBL9:57amLASERBOND2021 AGM Presentation***GAS9:47amEMU9:55amEMU NLPlacement to Sophisticated and Professional Investors***GPT10:00amSRZ9:53amSTELLARZS140 Results and Heemskirk Tin Drilling Update***GRV9:03amEGH9:48amEUR GROUPAcquisition of Management and Letting Rights Portfolio***HMC11:31amGAS9:47amSTATE GASRichard Cottee Interviewed on Projects & Rougemont-2 Update***HMI10:27amQPM9:47amQLDPACIFICLife Cycle Analysis Confirms TECH Project is Carbon Negative***HNR8:21amSNS9:46amSENSENSenSen Investor Presentation***ICL12:20pmMQR9:46amMARQUEEReinstatement to Official Quotation***IDX9:03amINV9:45amINVESTSGRPINV & IIGF cross release - IIGF Issue of new Units***IDX9:02amIIG9:45amINSMTAUGTHIIGF Issue of new Units***IHR8:38amMQR9:45amMARQUEEMQR to Acquire Transformational Lithium and Cu-Au Projects***IIG9:45amEGR9:44amECOGRAFEcoGraf Conducts Global Bi-Product Development Programs***IIG9:29amPRN9:43amPERENTIResponse to media speculation***INR9:24am1AG9:43amALTERRAJasper Farms GM Ben Norrish Joins Alterra***INR9:22amANP9:42amANTISENSEProspectus***INV9:45amA4N9:40amALPHA HPAProject Approval, Land Settlement and PPF Site Works***IQ39:11amYTM9:40amEQTSuspension from Trading Status - YTMF14***KLA8:23amWPL9:35amWOODSIDEGreater Pluto Reserves and Resource Update***KLA8:20amBMR9:34amBALLYMORERavenswood Drilling Commences***KLA8:20amATR9:32amASTRONReinstatement to Quotation***KLO8:22amROG9:31amRED SKYKillanoola and Innamincka Progress***LAU11:54amIIG9:29amINSMTAUGTHIIGF - Issue of new Units***LBL9:57amTVL9:29amTOUCHVENTRInvestment in Till Payments***LKE11:40amCTM9:27amCENTAURUSKey Development Step - Jaguar Updated Mining Lease Lodged***LNK8:27amSNS9:24amSENSENTrading Halt***LTR1:00pmVEN9:24amVINENERGYMEL: Odin 1 Well Test Update***MEL9:24amMEL9:24amMETGASCOOdin 1 Well Test Update***MEL9:05amINR9:24amIONEER2021 AGM Presentation***MQR9:46amINR9:22amIONEERChairman's Address 2021 AGM***MQR9:45amMTH9:21amMITHRILMTH DRILLS 9.64 G/T GOLD AND 278.8 G/T SILVER OVER 18.67M***MSG11:54amTZL9:20amTZ LIMITEDTrading Halt***MTH9:21amVTI9:19amVISIONTECHVTI Unveils New NaturalVue Enhanced Multifocal***NWC8:24amTNG9:14amTNGTrading Halt***NWS8:25amAQX9:14amALICEQUEENOPTIONS PROSPECTUS***OKR9:10amVTI9:13amVISIONTECH6-year Myopia Progression Data for NaturalVue Multifocal***PDL9:04amIQ39:11amIQ3CORPGold Technology for Immune Response Cancer Therapy Licensed***PDL9:00amOKR9:10amOKAPI RESTrading Halt***PDL8:59amEVS9:08amENVIROSUITSupplementary Information regarding the EVS & Aeroqual MOU***PDL8:58amAPZ9:06amASPENAcquisition- Meadowbrooke Lifestyle Estate***PH211:40amVEN9:05amVINENERGYOdin-1 Flow Test Update***PIQ8:22amMEL9:05amMETGASCOVEN: Odin-1 Flow Test Update***PL88:35amPDL9:04amPENDAL2021 Profit Announcement- Shareholder Update***PNM9:59amIDX9:03amINTEG DIAGAGM Presentations by the Chair and Managing Director/CEO***PRN9:43amGRV9:03amGREENVALEDrill Program Commences at Georgina IOCG Project***QPM9:47amIDX9:02amINTEG DIAGAGM Addresses by the Chair and Managing Director/CEO***REA8:11amPDL9:00amPENDAL2021 Profit Announcement- Analyst Presentation***ROG9:31amPDL8:59amPENDAL2021 Profit Announcement- ASX Announcement***SIG10:01amPDL8:58amPENDAL2021 Profit Announcement- Appendix 4E***SNS9:46amIHR8:38amINTELLIHR$5 Million ARR Key Growth Milestone Achieved***SNS9:24amPL88:35amPLATO INMXSuccessful Completion of Placement***SPK11:10amLNK8:27amLINK ADMINNon-binding indicative proposal to acquire Link Group***SRZ9:53amBYH8:26amBRYAH RESBryah adds Lithium-Nickel Project to Energy Minerals Assets***TBA12:20pmNWS8:25amNEWS CORPFY2022 First Quarter Earnings Release***TNG9:14amNWC8:24amNEWWORLDRMaiden 7.7Mt High-Grade Mineral Resource Estimate***TVL9:29amKLA8:23amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Reports on Exploration at Detour Mine***TZL9:20amKLO8:22amKINGSLANDAppointment of Managing Director***VEN9:24amPIQ8:22amPROTEOMICSPromarkerD outperforms standard of care tests for DKD***VEN9:05amHNR8:21amHANNANSHannans - Lithium Battery Recycling in the Nordic Region***VTI9:19amKLA8:20amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Q3 2021 Financial Statements***VTI9:13amKLA8:20amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Reports Record Net Earnings in Q3 2021***WPL9:35amREA8:11amREA GROUPREA Group Q1 FY22 financial information released***YTM9:40am


----------



## barney (8 November 2021)

*10.30am Monday 8th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeRCE10:30amRECCE LTDOpening R&D Address at World AMR Congress***1AD8:27amMKL10:27amMIGHTYKINGInvestor Presentation***A3D9:30amEUR10:22amEUROLITHTrading Halt***ADD8:29amARO10:16amASTRO RESRe-estimation of Jack Track Tenement Resource***ADX10:09amADX10:09amADXENERGYAnshof-1 Well in Upper Austria to Spud in Late December***ADY9:46amCIP10:08amCEN I REITCIP Secures Four-Asset Urban, Infill Portfolio***ANW9:28amKIL10:05amKILANDKiland Off-Market Buy-Back Booklet***ANW9:11amAQZ10:05amAAVIATIONWet lease agreement options with Qantas Airways Limited***AOP9:16amEUR10:02amEUROLITHPause in Trading***AOU9:14amICL9:59amICENIGOLDSyenite Discovery at Deep Well***API9:11amRFF9:59amRURALFUNDSAcquisitions***API9:03amVSL9:57amVULCAN SSatisfaction of conditions for conditional market***AQZ10:05amKRM9:55amKINGSROSETrading Halt***ARN9:32amVSL9:54amVULCAN SSatisfaction of Conditions for Conditional Market***ARO10:16amWGX9:52amWESTGOLDFender - Westgold's Next Underground Mine at Cue***ATV8:25amATX9:51amAMPLIACapital Raising Investor Presentation***ATX9:51amNXS9:51amNEXTSCIENCXPERIENCE cleared by TGA for sale in Australia***ATX9:49amLEX9:50amLEFROYEXPTrading Halt***ATX9:48amATX9:49amAMPLIAEntitlement Offer Prospectus***AZL8:25amATX9:48amAMPLIAPlacement and Underwritten Entitlement Offer to Raise $12.4m***BGD9:14amG509:47amGOLD50LTDDrilling to begin at Top Gun***BIL9:44amZEO9:47amZEOTECHZeotech Collaboration to Develop Products for Carbon Markets***BTR9:39amADY9:46amADMIRALTYMariposa Project Update***CAI8:25amWSI9:46amWESTSTARINTrading Halt***CHK9:44amCHK9:44amCOHIBAExploration Program Updates***CHZ9:27amIYL9:44amIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***CIA8:32amISE9:44amIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***CIP10:08amBIL9:44amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***COI9:42amELT9:44amOropesa Tin Project - Mineral Resource Estimate***COS9:42amCOS9:42amCOSOLCOSOL's Strategic Acquisition of Leading EAM Business***CRS8:26amCOI9:42amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North 2 first lateral section successfully drilled***CUV9:05amSTK9:41amSTRICKLANDCapital Raise to Underpin Aggressive Yandal Programs***CWP8:26amNCZ9:40amNEWCENTURNew Century Executes Major Expansion of Zinc Hedging Program***CWX8:24amRAG9:39amRAGNARTrading Halt***CWX8:24amBTR9:39amBRIGHTSTATrading Halt***CY59:23amFIN9:38amFINRESOURCSol Mar Project Corporate Presentation - November 2021***CYL8:25amSLZ9:37amSULTANRazorback Drilling Update***EEG8:36amG889:37amMILEGround EM confirms high priority targets at Yarrambee***ELT9:44amFNT9:35amFRONTIERReconnaissance Rock Chip Sampling Program Completed***EUR10:22amFIN9:34amFINRESOURCPositive Sol Mar Scoping Study Completed***EUR10:02amKAR9:34amKAROONFinancial close reached and hedging program implemented***FIN9:38amTIE9:33amTIETTOTietto Receives Strong Interest on Abujar Project Funding***FIN9:34amARN9:32amALDOROThicker Zone of Massive Sulphide Intersected at VC1-Narndee***FML9:03amA3D9:30amAURORALABSA3D Launches $4 Million Capital Raising***FNT9:35amUCM9:29amUSCOMTen-Year China Patents Issued for USCOM 1A***G509:47amLNY9:28amLANEWAYAus Tin Mining sells its Taronga Tin Project for A$34m***G889:37amANW9:28amAUS TINLNY: Aus Tin Mining sells its Taronga Tin Project for A$34m***GAL8:46amCHZ9:27amCHESSERFinal metallurgy Area D - Diamba Sud***GLA8:52amTBN9:25amTAMBORANEP 161 Tanumbirini 3H Well Successfully Drilled***GMR9:24amGMR9:24amGOLDEN RIMGMR launches resource definition drilling at Kada***GOR9:16amCY59:23amCYGNUSGOLDAppointment of Executive Chair and Capital Raising***GSM8:27amKNI9:19amKUNIKOGeophysics results offer value-add potential to KNI projects***HMX8:28amRMS9:16amRAMELIUSGOR: Update on Gold Road's Offer for Apollo Consolidated***ICL9:59amGOR9:16amGOLDROADUpdate on Gold Road's Offer for Apollo Consolidated***IGO8:24amAOP9:16amAPOLLOCONSUpdate on Gold Road's Offer for Apollo Consolidated***IPL8:35amRCR9:16amRINCONRESPhase 2 Drilling to Commence at South Telfer***ISE9:44amAOU9:14amAUROCH MINNEPEAN EXPLORATION UPDATE***IYL9:44amBGD9:14amBARTONGOLDBarton discovers another new gold zone at Tunkillia***JDO8:44amWES9:11amWESFARMERWesfarmers and API enter into Scheme Implementation Deed***KAR9:34amAPI9:11amAUST PHARMWES:Wesfarmers and API enter into Scheme Implementation Deed***KAU8:47amANW9:11amAUS TINDivestment of Taronga Tin Project in $34m Transaction***KEY8:29amPGC9:06amPARAGONParagon Care and Quantum Merger - Investor Presentation***KIL10:05amWMG9:06amWESTERNLTDAcquisition to Expand Flagship Mulga Tank Ni-Cu-PGE Project***KLA8:24amCUV9:05amCLINUVELResponse to ASX Price Query***KNI9:19amQTM9:04amQUANTHEGRPPGC: Paragon Care to Merge with Quantum Health Group***KRM9:55amPGC9:04amPARAGONParagon Care to Merge with Quantum Health Group***KTA8:27amWES9:03amWESFARMERAPI: Enters Scheme Implementation Deed with Wesfarmers***LCT8:36amAPI9:03amAUST PHARMAPI Enters Scheme Implementation Deed with Wesfarmers***LEG8:25amFML9:03amFOCUS MINBeasley Creek gold deposit continues to grow***LEX9:50amPGO9:01amPACGOLDSignificant Zones of Gold Mineralisation***LNY9:28amOZM9:01amOZAURUMWidespread Gold Hits at Mulgabbie North***LOM8:29amQTM8:59amQUANTHEGRPQuantum and Paragon Care Presentation***LRL8:57amPGC8:59amPARAGONQTM: Quantum and Paragon Care Presentation***MKL10:27amLRL8:57amLABYRINTHExploration Underway at Denain Gold Project***MYE8:32amQTM8:56amQUANTHEGRPQuantum and Paragon Care Merger Proposal***NCZ9:40amPGC8:56amPARAGONQTM: Quantum and Paragon Care Merger Proposal***NHF8:42amGLA8:52amGLADIATORHigh Grade Uranium Results From Mkuju Project***NWS8:23amKAU8:47amKAISERREEFFirst Queens Lode Ore Processed & Final Exploration Results***NXG8:22amGAL8:46amGALILEOGalileo Secures Strategic Fraser Range Tenement***NXM8:34amJDO8:44amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update - October 2021***NXS9:51amTMZ8:43amTHOMSONRESEntitlement Issue Prospectus***NXT8:26amNHF8:42amNIBHOLDINGnib to acquire Kiwi Insurance Limited***OZM9:01amSMR8:42amSTANMOREInvestor Presentation - Acquisitio of BHP interest in BMC***PEC8:37amPEC8:37amPERPET RESWA Government Confirms Landmark Water Agreement***PGC9:06amSMR8:36amSTANMOREStanmore Resources to acquire BHP 80% interest in BMC***PGC9:04amEEG8:36amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Drilling Commences***PGC8:59amLCT8:36amLIV CELLLCT Advises Price Change for Rights Issue***PGC8:56amIPL8:35amINCITEC PVGibson Island manufacturing operations to cease in Dec 2022***PGO9:01amSGP8:35amSTOCKLANDStockland Strategy Update - Building on our Strengths***PWR8:27amSBW8:34amSHEKELQuarterly update and investor webinar details***QTM9:04amNXM8:34amNEXUS MINSVisible Gold Intersected in Deep Crusader Diamond Drilling***QTM8:59amTYR8:32amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 86 - Week Ended 5 November 2021***QTM8:56amCIA8:32amCHAMP IRONRoadshow Presentation November 2021***RAG9:39amSYD8:32amSYDAIRPORTSYD enters into Scheme Implementation Deed***RCE10:30amMYE8:32amMASTERMYNEAcquisition of PYBAR Mining Services completed***RCR9:16amSXY8:31amSENEXImproved POSCO proposal and intention to recommend***RFF9:59amTHR8:30amTHORMININGCommencement of Diamond Drilling, Molyhil NT***RMS9:16amSES8:30amSECOSVCS US retail chain selects MyEcoPet compostable bag***SBW8:34amLOM8:29amLUCAPAPositive Lulo Kimberlite Bulk Sample Result***SES8:30amKEY8:29amKEY PETROLHigh Potential Upgrade in the Cooper Basin Alfajor Prospect***SGP8:35amTTM8:29amTITANMINExceptional Exploration Results at Linderos***SLZ9:37amSXY8:29amSENEXSenex to acquire APLNG natural gas fields***SMR8:42amADD8:29amADAVALEUranium Prospectivity at Lake Surprise Project***SMR8:36amVRC8:28amVOLTHigh Performance Results from Bunyu Battery Cell Testwork***STK9:41amHMX8:28amHAMMERDrilling Commenced at Bronzewing South***SXY8:31amKTA8:27amKRAKATOACritical Metals Exploration Target Defined at Dalgaranga***SXY8:29amGSM8:27amGOLDENSTATCue Project Sale Update***SYD8:32am1AD8:27amADALTAR&D Tax Incentive Refund received***TBN9:25amPWR8:27amPETERWAAcquisition of Penfold Motor Group***THR8:30amCWP8:26amCEDARWOODSCWP adds over 1200 lots to its national portfolio***TIE9:33amNXT8:26amNEXTDCA$2.5 Billion Senior Debt Facilities***TMZ8:43amCRS8:26amCAPRICECRS Releases Excellent Initial Drill Results from The Island***TOR8:23amWAF8:25amWESTAFRICAShare Purchase Plan Booklet***TTM8:29amAZL8:25amARIZONAAZL Doubles Land Position at Lordsburg Lithium Project***TYR8:32amCAI8:25amCALIDUSRESResults of up to 101 g/t Au at Blue Spec***UCM9:29amATV8:25amACTIVEPORTActivePort Extends Compute Software to Private Cloud***VRC8:28amCYL8:25amCAT METALSHigh grade gold intersections continue at Henty gold mine***VSL9:57amLEG8:25amLEGEND3D Seismic Survey Underway at Mawson***VSL9:54amCWX8:24amCARAWINECompany Update Presentation***WAF8:25amKLA8:24amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Updates on Fosterville Exploration***WES9:11amIGO8:24amIGOLIMITEDCWX: Fraser Range Joint Venture Exploration Program Update***WES9:03amCWX8:24amCARAWINEFraser Range Joint Venture Exploration Program Update***WGX9:52amNWS8:23amNEWS CORPSEC Form 10-Q***WMG9:06amTOR8:23amTORQUE METEntitlement Issue Prospectus***WSI9:46amNXG8:22amNEXGENInterim Financial Statements - September 2021***ZEO9:47am


----------



## barney (9 November 2021)

*10.05 am Tuesday 9th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAVH10:05amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Corporate Presentation November 2021***ACW9:58amTTT10:04amTITOMICTitomic welcomes Repkon as $2.5m strategic investor***ADN9:44amC2910:04amC29METALSReedy Creek Drill Ready***AGY8:16amPAB10:04amPATRYSRights Issue Offer Document***AHI9:53amHAV10:02amHAVILAHPause in Trading***AIS8:57amMMG9:59amMONGERGOLDDrilling Uncovers Significant High-Grade Gold at Providence***AKO8:58amMEP9:58amMIN EXTrading Halt***ALX8:24amIPT9:58amIMPACT MINIGO to Farm In to the Broken Hill Ni-Cu-PGM Project***AME9:34amIGO9:58amIGOLIMITEDIGO: to Farm In to the Broken Hill Ni-Cu-PGM Project***AQX9:48amACW9:58amACTINOGENACW announces open IND for Phase 2 Fragile X trial & LOI***AVH10:05amMRL9:57amMAYURMayur Confirms 500 MW Solar Capacity For SEZ***AVH8:39amTAR9:57amTARUGAMINLarge Polymetallic Potential Highlighted At Morgan's Creek***AVL9:25amFIJ9:56amFIJI KAVAShare Purchase Plan***AZS9:19amMEP9:55amMIN EXPause in Trading***BCB9:43amMAY9:55amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling Update***BRU8:17amCKA9:54amCOKALUpdate for BBM Project***C2910:04amWOR9:54amWORLEYOxy Low Carbon Ventures contract for DAC-to-fuels facility***CAE9:21amAHI9:53amADVANCEDHIBearn/AHI Integration Completed***CCZ8:16amS669:52amSTAR COMBOS66 OEM Order - Supplementary Announcement***CHN9:26amTNG9:52amTNGTNG Raises A$12.5 million in Oversubscribed Share Placement***CKA9:54amCWX9:51amCARAWINETrading Halt***CRN8:17amAQX9:48amALICEQUEENTrading Halt***CST9:39amSWM9:47amSEVENWESTSWM AGM Addresses and Trading Update***CSX8:49amWSR9:45amWESTAR RESTrading Halt***CWN8:19amNCM9:44amNEWCRESTPresentation Newcrest agrees to acquire Pretium Resources***CWX9:51amADN9:44amANDROMEDATrading Halt***CZR9:39amBCB9:43amBOWENCOALTrading Halt***DDR9:15amOKR9:42amOKAPI RESOkapi to Acquire High-Grade Uranium Assets - Athabasca Basin***DOU8:16amPLG9:41amPEARL GULLContinuation of High Grade Results from Switch Pit Target***DRX8:36amTZL9:39amTZ LIMITEDUS Sales Update and Completion of Placement***EMN8:43amNCM9:39amNEWCRESTNewcrest agrees to acquire Pretium Resources***FIJ9:56amCST9:39amCASTILERESBroad High Grade Copper Intercepts from Jupiter Deeps***GAP8:30amGRL9:39amGODOLPHINHigh Grade Gold Intersected at Quarry Lode Drilling***GEV9:27amCZR9:39amCOZIRONRESCZR appoints Managing Director***GRL9:39amLTR9:38amLIONTOWNTrading Halt***HAV10:02amAME9:34amALTOMETALSTrading Halt***IGO9:58amNVU9:29amNANOVEUStrategic License and Supply Agreement with Cupron, Inc.***ILA9:25amGEV9:27amGLOBENEVENTrading Halt***IPT9:58amCHN9:26amCHALICETier-1 Scale Maiden Mineral Resource at Julimar***IR18:18amMBH9:26amMAGGIEBEERTrading Update***JHX8:08amILA9:25amISLAND PHAISLA-101 Phase 2a clinical trial update***KGD8:17amMBH9:25amMAGGIEBEER2021 AGM CEO's Presentation***KMD7:32amAVL9:25amAUSTVANADLetter of Intent for Iron Titanium Co-product Offtake Sales***KPG8:16amMBH9:23amMAGGIEBEER2021 AGM Chairman's Address***LRL9:21amPIL9:22amPEPPERMINTTrading Halt***LTR9:38amRAC9:22amRACEONCOUniversity of Wollongong R&D Collaboration***LYK9:13amLRL9:21amLABYRINTHAcquisition of Canadian High-Grade Gold Projects Completed***MAY9:55amCAE9:21amCANNINDAHEXCEPTIONAL, THICK Cu INTERSECTIONS MT CANNINDAH HOLE 3H***MBH9:26amAZS9:19amAZURE MINSAndover Continues to Return High Grade Nickel and Copper***MBH9:25amMXR9:19amMAXIMUSHigh Grade Results from Shallow RC at Redback***MBH9:23amDDR9:15amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDR***MEP9:58amLYK9:13amLYKOSMETALLykos granted new licence at Sockovac***MEP9:55amWRM9:04amWHITEROCKAssays Confirm High Grade VMS at Keevy Trend & New EM Target***MGH8:48amAKO8:58amAKORA RESBekisopa Deep Hole Drilling Update***MMG9:59amAIS8:57amAERISRESCONSTELLATION DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE***MRL9:57amCSX8:49amCLEANSPACEBell Potter Healthcare Conference Presentation***MXR9:19amMGH8:48amMAAS GROUPMGH Issues Earnings Guidance for FY22***NAB8:02amSCW8:48amSCENTRE T1Scentre Group Operational Update***NAB8:01amPXS8:47amPHARMAXISFDA Clears PXS Cancer Drug for Phase 2 Liver Cancer Study***NAB8:00amSCA8:46amSCTR1&2Scentre Group Operational Update***NAB8:00amPBH8:44amPOINTSBETPBH Recommended for New York Licence***NCM9:44amEMN8:43amEUROMNGNSEEMN Provides Chvaletice Manganese Project & Corporate Update***NCM9:39amPH28:43amPUREHYDROPH2 and CAC-H2 to establish 3 East Coast Hydrogen Plants***NVU9:29amWGR8:42amWESTERNGRL10 New Gold Targets from SAM Survey across 3km Strike Length***OFX8:13amRBX8:40amRESOURCE BFirst Exploration Licence Granted at the Mitre Hill Project***OFX8:13amAVH8:39amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Reports Fiscal Q1 2022 Financial Results***OFX8:12amDRX8:36amDIATREMEGalalar PFS and Maiden Ore Reserve***OKR9:42amSCG8:30amSCENTREScentre Group Operational Update***PAB10:04amGAP8:30amGALE PACMarket Update***PBH8:44amALX8:24amATLSRTERIAAPRR successfully prices EUR500 million of Eurobonds***PH28:43amCWN8:19amCROWNAppointment of Chief Executive Officer, Crown Sydney***PIL9:22amIR18:18amIRISMETALSNew Tenement Application Prospective for Nickel & Gold***PLG9:41amCRN8:17amCORONADOForm 10Q As Filed with SEC***PXS8:47amTON8:17amTRITONMINBinding Offtake Agreement for Ancuabe Commercial Pilot Plant***RAC9:22amKGD8:17amKULANew G-Star Gold Prospect at Marvel Loch Airfield Project***RBX8:40amBRU8:17amBURUENERGYOperations Update - Rafael 1 exploration well***S669:52amKPG8:16amKELLYPRTNRKelly Partners Acquires Penrith Firm***SCA8:46amAGY8:16amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Plant & Equipment Progress***SCG8:30amDOU8:16amDOUUGHDouugh grows US customer base 42% month-on-month in October***SCW8:48amCCZ8:16amCASTILLOCOOperational Update on Copper and Lithium Assets***SHN8:08amSI68:14amSIXSIG METHigh Priority Drill Targets Generated From Dibete AMT Survey***SI68:14amOFX8:13amOZFOREXInvestor Presentation***SIX8:12amOFX8:13amOZFOREXASX Release 1H22***SWM9:47amOFX8:12amOZFOREXHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***TAR9:57amSIX8:12amSPRINTEXProspectus***TNG9:52amVRX8:12amVRXSILICATrading Halt***TON8:17amJHX8:08amJ HARDIEQ2 FY22 Results Pack***TTT10:04amSHN8:08amSUNSHGOLDHigh-Grade Rock Chip Samples Confirm Cu-Au-Ag-Mo Potential***TZL9:39amNAB8:02amNAT. BANK2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***VRX8:12amNAB8:01amNAT. BANK2021 Full Year Results - Management Discussion and Analysis***WGR8:42amNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2021 Full Year Results - Appendix 4E***WOR9:54amNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2021 Full Year Results Summary***WRM9:04amKMD7:32amKATHMANDUTrading Update and Investor Day Presentation***WSR9:45am


----------



## barney (10 November 2021)

*6.47pm Wednesday 10th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePOD6:47pmPODIUMShare Purchase Plan Oversubscribed***ADN8:50amJDR6:37pmJADAR RESTrading Halt***ADN8:49amDOU6:16pmDOUUGHResponse to ASX Price Query***ADX10:16amKP25:58pmKOREInterim Report on Kola Optimisation Study***AKO9:51amCPU5:36pmCSHARE2021 AGM presentations***ALG8:29amPSQ4:48pmPACSMILESOCTOBER 2021 PATIENT FEE PERFORMANCE***ALG8:29amPUA4:34pmPEAKMINLTDConfirmation of Copper Mineralisation at Kimberley Projects***AOP9:11amWAM4:12pmWAMCAPITALWAM Capital commences processing PAF acceptances***AR99:58amPAF4:12pmPMASIANWAM: WAM Capital commences processing PAF acceptances***AR99:51amMRM4:08pmMMAOFFSHOR2021 AGM - Chairman's Address and MD's Presentation***ARN8:57amVTG1:36pmVITA GROUPVTG 2021 EGM - Voting Results***ASQ8:29amBUD1:06pmBUDDYResponse to ASX Aware Query***ASQ8:25amICL12:38pmICENIGOLDAGM Presentation***AUB8:37amSRV11:54amSERVCORPChairman's Address to Shareholders***AUB8:29amREZ11:40amRES&EN GRPPlacement Raises $2.7 Million***AUC8:22amSRI11:31amSIPA RESExploration activity update***AVL9:20amKGL10:48amKGLRockface Massive Sulphides Update***BAT8:23amNTO10:44amNITRO SOFTAmended Trading Halt Duration-ASX Market Release***BEZ8:23amLPD10:37amLEPIDICOTrading Halt***BMR9:32amSSG10:28amSHAVERSHOPSSG - 2021 AGM - Chairman and CEO & MD Address***BSX8:38amSSG10:27amSHAVERSHOPSSG - 2021 AGM Presentation***BTR10:03amSSG10:24amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Trading Update***BUD1:06pmCDA10:20amCODANManaging Director and CEO appointment clarification***BYH8:26amADX10:16amADXENERGYIndependent Review of Upper Austria supports ADX Resources***CDA10:20amLEX10:15amLEFROYEXPLefroy Exploration Raises $6 million to Advance Exploration***CDA9:54amVR110:11amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales & TCV Update***CDA9:12amIMC10:08amIMMURONUS DoD Naval Medical Research Center Clinical Update***CDT8:27amBTR10:03amBRIGHTSTASignificant High-Grade Gold Assays at Cork Tree Well***CPO9:17amWSI9:59amWESTSTARINAlltype secures $12M Lynas contract, WestStar raises $3.5M***CPU5:36pmAR99:58amARCHTISTrading Halt***CRL9:13amCDA9:54amCODANPause in Trading***CTM8:26amKRM9:54amKINGSROSEAcquisition of Scandinavian PGE-Nickel-Copper Projects***CU68:51amINP9:53amINCENTIAInvestor Presentation***CWX9:38amINP9:52amINCENTIARights Issue Offer Booklet***CXL8:28amAKO9:51amAKORA RESNoosa Mining Conference Presentation***DEV8:25amAR99:51amARCHTISPause in Trading***DEX8:29amLPD9:49amLEPIDICOPause in Trading***DOU6:16pmRFT9:45amRECTIFIERResponse to ASX Price Query***FBR8:24amINA9:43amINGENIAIngenia acquires iconic, multi-awarded BIG4 Beacon Resort***FGR8:45amKZA9:43amKAZIAChairman's Address to Shareholders***GGG9:19amRAG9:41amRAGNARCapital Raising to Fund Drilling Program at Tullsta***GOR9:11amRAG9:40amRAGNAROption to Acquire WA Lithium Projects***HLF9:20amVRX9:39amVRXSILICAArrowsmith North Offtake***HLO9:38amVUL9:38amVULCAN ERenewables and lithium project grows with data acquisition***IBX8:28amHLO9:38amHELLOWORLDHLO 2021 AGM CEO Address and Presentation***ICL12:38pmCWX9:38amCARAWINECapital Raise - Placement***ICL9:23amVCD9:37amVICCENTST2021 AGM - Addresses and Presentation***IMC10:08amREE9:34amRARE XInitial Assays Confirm High Grade Primary REE and Niobium***IMM8:24amBMR9:32amBALLYMORERuddygore IP Survey Confirms Large Copper Target***IMM8:24amVCX9:31amVICINITY2021 AGM - Addresses and Presentation***INA9:43amTMT9:31amTECHMETALS110% INCREASE TO YARRABUBBA INDICATED MINERAL RESOURCE***INP9:53amMLM9:24amMETALLICACape Flattery Silica Sand Project Production Target***INP9:52amICL9:23amICENIGOLDDiscovery of Syenite Intrusion at TOTK***IPD8:33amRTR9:20amRUMBLEWardawarra Project - Significant Ni Cu Co Au Ta Ni Sn and Li***IPD8:32amAVL9:20amAUSTVANADVanadium MOU Signed with Spanish VRFB Manufacturer E22***JDR6:37pmHLF9:20amHALOFOODCOUSD40 million Strategic Partnership with Theland China***JDR8:59amGGG9:19amGREENLANDTrading Halt***KGL10:48amCPO9:17amCULPEOCulpeo intersects visible copper mineralisation***KIN8:25amVTG9:16amVITA GROUPVTG 2021 EGM - Presentation and Address***KP25:58pmLRL9:14amLABYRINTHOutcropping Vein Sample Returns High Grade 33.2 g/t Gold***KRM9:54amCRL9:13amCOMETSpringdale Spherical Graphite ICP Assay Results***KZA9:43amCDA9:12amCODANManaging Director and CEO appointment***LCL8:23amRMS9:11amRAMELIUSGOR: Acceptance of Ramelius' Offer for AOP's Shares***LEX10:15amGOR9:11amGOLDROADAcceptance of Ramelius' Offer for Apollo Consolidated Shares***LMG8:56amAOP9:11amAPOLLOCONSGOR: Acceptance of Ramelius' Offer for AOP's Shares***LPD10:37amWBT9:10amWEEBITNANOProspectus - Entitlement Offer***LPD9:49amWBT9:10amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Placement and Entitlement Offer***LRL9:14amSRV9:07amSERVCORP2021 annual general meeting presentation***MEP8:50amPCG9:04amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 31 October 2021***MEP8:49amPGO9:02amPACGOLDHigh Grade Gold Intersected in Initial Holes***MLM9:24amJDR8:59amJADAR RESJadar Expands Lithium Footprint in Pilbara Region***MLS8:22amARN8:57amALDOROWyemandoo Pegmatite Sampling Programme***MRM4:08pmLMG8:56amLATROBETrading Halt***NTO10:44amNTO8:54amNITRO SOFTeSign Acquisition and A$140 Million Capital Raising***NTO8:54amCU68:51amCLARITY PHDosimetry Recruitment of theranostic prostate trial complete***NTO8:36amMEP8:50amMIN EXADN: Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) Updated***ONE8:50amADN8:50amANDROMEDADefinitive Feasibility Study (DFS) Updated***PAF4:12pmONE8:50amONEVIEWBusiness Update - Bell Potter Healthcare Conference***PCG9:04amMEP8:49amMIN EXAndromeda and Minotaur to Combine***PGD8:29amADN8:49amANDROMEDAAndromeda and Minotaur to Combine***PGO9:02amSKF8:47amSKYFIISkyfii signs $1 million in new airport contracts***PGO8:43amFGR8:45amFIRSTGRAPHFGR signs collaboration agreement for HDPE enhancement***POD6:47pmPGO8:43amPACGOLDInvestor Presentation***PPH7:39amVCD8:43amVICCENTSTSeptember 2021 quarterly update***PPH7:38amVAN8:40amVANGOMINGold Intercepts from Ibis Open-Pit Drilling Campaign***PPH7:36amBSX8:38amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Completes Tranche 1 of $55M Placement***PSQ4:48pmAUB8:37amAUB GROUPAnnual General Meeting Presentation***PUA4:34pmNTO8:36amNITRO SOFTTrading Halt***RAG9:41amIPD8:33amIMPEDIMED2021 Annual General Meeting - Chairman's Address***RAG9:40amTKM8:33amTREKMETDrilling commences at Valley of the Gossans***RDS8:28amIPD8:32amIMPEDIMEDAGM Presentation - November 2021***REE9:34amVCX8:32amVICINITYSeptember 2021 quarterly update***REZ11:40amALG8:29amARDENTLGLTAGM Presentation***RFT9:45amAUB8:29amAUB GROUPChair Address and CEO Address - Annual General Meeting***RMS9:11amRNE8:29amRENUENERGYReNu Energy to Acquire Countrywide Renewable Hydrogen***RNE8:29amPGD8:29amPEREGOLDThird Gold Prospect Identified at Pilbara Gold Project***RTR9:20amALG8:29amARDENTLGLTAGM addresses to shareholders***RZI8:25amASQ8:29amAUSSILICAQDisseminated Ni-Cu sulphides in drilling - Sovereign Project***SGM8:27amDEX8:29amDUKEEXPLORDEX Bundarra Pluton Soil Sampling 4 New Discoveries***SGM8:27amRDS8:28amREDSTONEFurther Significant Copper Intersected at Tollu Project***SHN8:28amCXL8:28amCALIXcalix CO2 Business - CEO Appointment***SKF8:47amIBX8:28amIMAGIONBIOResponse to ASX Price Query***SRI11:31amSHN8:28amSUNSHGOLDCommencement of Resource Drilling at Triumph Gold Project***SRV11:54amUCM8:28amUSCOMAmended Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***SRV9:07amSGM8:27amSIMS METALAGM Presentation***SSG10:28amSGM8:27amSIMS METALTrading Update***SSG10:27amCDT8:27amCASTLE MINBald Hill Lithium Pegmatite Corridor Applications***SSG10:24amCTM8:26amCENTAURUSStrong Onca Preta Result and Tigre Discovery Confirmed***SUN8:02amBYH8:26amBRYAH RESBryah Secures $130,000 EIS Drilling Grant***TI18:25amTI18:25amTOMBADORMarketing Update***TKM8:33amKIN8:25amKIN MININGKin Raises $7M After Closing Well-Supported Rights Issue***TMT9:31amRZI8:25amRAIZINVESTRaiz Hits $1 Billion Funds Under Management in Australia***UCM8:28amDEV8:25amDEVEXRESOUDisseminated Ni-Cu sulphides in drilling Sovereign Project***VAN8:40amASQ8:25amAUSSILICAQDEV: Disseminated Ni-Cu sulphides in drilling Sovereign***VCD9:37amIMM8:24amIMMUTEPImmutep announces publication of SITC 2021 abstracts***VCD8:43amFBR8:24amFASTBRICKFBR MOU with UAE Ministry of Energy & Infrastructure***VCX9:31amIMM8:24amIMMUTEPFinal Phase IIb AIPAC clinical trial results for Efti in MBC***VCX8:32amBAT8:23amBATTMINBalama Central Project Mining Licence Granted***VR110:11amLCL8:23amLOS CERROSTesorito continues to expand. New geophysics target.***VRX9:39amBEZ8:23amBESRAGOLDLandmark Drilling Program underway at Bau Gold Field Project***VTG1:36pmMLS8:22amMETALS AUSHigh Grade Lithium-Tantalum Results from Manindi Pegmatite***VTG9:16amAUC8:22amAUC commences 30,000m drilling campaign at KGP***VUL9:38amSUN8:02amSUNCORPSuncorp Bank APS 330 - 30 September 2021***WAM4:12pmPPH7:39amPUSHPAYResults announcement***WBT9:10amPPH7:38amPUSHPAYPushpay Interim Report 2022***WBT9:10amPPH7:36amPUSHPAYPushpay 2022 Interim Results Announcement***WSI9:59am


----------



## barney (11 November 2021)

*9.58am Thursday 11th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeDRE9:58amDREDNOUGHTNoosa Mining Unearthed Conference Presentation***ABR9:34amYRL9:57amYANDALNew Acquisitions and Results - Gordons Gold Project***AME9:47amMOH9:57amMOHO RESYRL: New Acquisitions and Results - Gordons Gold Project***AML8:27amM7T9:57amMACH7Mach7 AGM 2021 Presentation***AON9:33amAQX9:56amALICEQUEENHORN ISLAND SCOPING STUDY AND MRE***AQC9:53amLIN9:56amLINDIANMalawi Rare Earths Project Court of Appeal Adjourned***AQI9:39amMQR9:55amMARQUEEMQR Site Preparations at High-Grade Cu-Au Lone Star Project***AQX9:56amVRS9:54amVERISVeris Appoints Canaccord for Aqura IPO***AST9:45amRNE9:53amRENUENERGY$634,000 R&D tax refund received***AST9:45amAQC9:53amAUSPACCOALCompletion of Land Sale***AUA9:50amGEV9:52amGLOBENEVEN$10m Placement to Accelerate Tiwi Hydrogen Project***AVL9:33amGNP9:52amGENUSPLUSDefence Industry Contract Award***BC88:25amAUA9:50amAUDEARAAust Audiology Expansion - Connect & BSh Clinics***BRK8:40amGTN9:50amGTNETWORK2021 AGM - Presentation***BUX8:31amDUN9:48amDUNDASDundas - Maiden RC Drilling Program***COE9:23amKIS9:48amKING ISLNDKIS Confirms Redevelopment of Dolphin Tungsten Mine***CRR9:29amAME9:47amALTOMETALSAlto raises $7m to drive exploration and resource growth***CST9:36amTAR9:47amTARUGAMINDrilling Commenced at Morgans Creek***DCN8:14amTOU9:46amTLOUENERGYHydrogen Production Project***DEG8:29amAST9:45amAUSNETAusNet Half Year 2022 Results Release and Presentation***DLC8:34amAST9:45amAUSNETAusNet Services Half Year 2022 Results***DRE9:58amFDV9:45amFRONT D VUpdate on Adevinta acquisitions***DUN9:48amAQI9:39amALICANTOTrading Halt***EHE8:50amPH29:38amPUREHYDROPause in Trading***EM29:13amNXM9:38amNEXUS MINSTrading Halt***ESS8:25amTMS9:38amTENNANTDiamond Drilling to Commence at Barkly Copper-Gold Project***FBR8:40amTMB9:36amTAMBOURAHTambourah Expands Julimar North Project***FDV9:45amCST9:36amCASTILERESCastile Resources Operational Update***GBZ8:30amWMG9:35amWESTERNLTDCompletion of Jasper Hill Tenement Acquisition***GDI9:16amQUE9:35amQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - October 2021***GEV9:52amLTR9:35amLIONTOWNInvestor Presentation - DFS and Downstream Scoping Study***GLA9:07amABR9:34amAMERPACBOSEC Compliant Mineral Resource Estimate Prepared***GNC8:40amLTR9:34amLIONTOWNUpdated Downstream Scoping Study for Kathleen Valley***GNC8:38amLTR9:33amLIONTOWNKathleen Valley DFS confirms Tier-1 global lithium project***GNC8:38amAON9:33amAPOLLO MINFurther Zinc-Lead Discovery Confirmed at Kroussou***GNP9:52amAVL9:33amAUSTVANADIGO to Trial Vanadium Flow Battery Standalone Power System***GTN9:50amSHE9:30amSTONEHORSEJewell and Myall Creek-2 Operational Update***KIS9:48amCRR9:29amCRITICALDue Diligence Satisfied for Mavis Lake Lithium Project***KMT9:13amRLG9:27amROOLIFEGROTrading Halt***KZA8:34amLCD9:26amLATCONSOLDThick Gold Mineralisation Intersected in the Albany-Fraser***LCD9:26amCOE9:23amCOOPER2021 Annual General Meeting addresses***LIN9:56amTRL9:22amTANGARESTrading Halt***LTR9:35amWC19:21amWESTCOBARDiamond Drilling Confirms Stratabound Copper Model***LTR9:34amSRZ9:19amSTELLARLarge Magnetic & Conductive Target Modelled at South Severn***LTR9:33amGDI9:16amGDI PROPChairman's and Managing Director's AGM addresses***M7T9:57amKMT9:13amKOPOREMTVirgo transaction with Arc Minerals completes***MDC8:33amEM29:13amEAGLE MMLHigh Grade Copper Assays Continue at Talon***MM88:21amGLA9:07amGLADIATORBendoc Validation Drilling Results***MOH9:57amTTI9:06amTRAFFICNon-renounceable rights issue Offer***MQR9:55amNEC9:01amNINE ENT2021 AGM Presentation***NEA8:38amRLT9:00amRENERGENBOARD CHANGE AND APPOINTMENT OF NON-EXECUTIVE CHAIRMAN***NEC9:01amTEG8:59amTRIANGLEFlexible Feed Renewable Fuel Refinery FEED Study***NEC8:59amNEC8:59amNINE ENT2021 AGM Addresses***NTO8:53amSWP8:56amSWOOPHLTDSuccessful Completion of Share Purchase Plan***NXM9:38amXRO8:55amXEROInvestor Presentation H1 FY22***ONE8:54amONE8:54amONEVIEWTrading Halt***ORI8:22amNTO8:53amNITRO SOFTCompletion of Institutional Entitlement Offer and Placement***ORI8:22amWSR8:51amWESTAR RESCompletes placement to fund exploration at Gidgee North***ORI8:21amEHE8:50amESTIA HLTH2021 AGM - Chairman and CEO Addresses***PH29:38amVMS8:48amVENTUREMINChalice recommences EM survey on Julimar lookalike target***PLT8:34amXRO8:46amXEROMarket Release H1 FY22***QUE9:35amUBI8:46amUNI BIOSENInvestor Presentation***RHC8:19amXRO8:45amXEROInterim Report & Appendix 4D H1 FY22***RLG9:27amUBI8:43amUNI BIOSENUBI signs Master Collaboration Agreement with Mayo Clinic***RLT9:00amBRK8:40amBROOKSIDEJewell Sustained Production Exceeds Pre-Drill Estimates***RNE9:53amFBR8:40amFASTBRICKFBR completes outdoor pilot build for Wienerberger***RRR8:30amGNC8:40amGRAINCORPInvestor Presentation - FY21 Results***SHE9:30amNEA8:38amNEARMAPFY22 Annual Contract Value guidance***SHN8:26amGNC8:38amGRAINCORPNews Release - FY21 Results***SLC7:50amGNC8:38amGRAINCORPAppendix 4E and Annual Report***SRZ9:19amTTI8:35amTRAFFICRights Issue to raise $10.13 million opens today***SWP8:56amDLC8:34amDELECTAExploration Recommences at REX Uranium Project***SXE8:13amPLT8:34amPLENTI GRPPlenti strategic entry into EV market***TAR9:47amKZA8:34amKAZIAKazia enrols first patient to PNOC study***TEG8:59amMDC8:33amMEDLABMedlab Completes Nutraceuticals Divestment to PharmaCare***THR8:16amBUX8:31amBUXTONRESCopper Wolf Copper Project, Arizona USA***TMB9:36amRRR8:30amREVOLVERDianne Copper Project Field and Resource Update***TMS9:38amGBZ8:30amGBMRESOURCGlen Eva Trend Drilling Confirms New 1 km Gold Zone***TOU9:46amDEG8:29amDEGREYConsistent infill results in Brolga Stage 1 pit***TRL9:22amAML8:27amAEON METALVardy Deeps Exploration Update***TTI9:06amSHN8:26amSUNSHGOLDNoosa Mining Conference Presentation***TTI8:35amESS8:25amESSENMETALBCB: Grant of EIS funding for Balagundi Cu-Zn-Pb-Au Project***UBI8:46amBC88:25amBLACK CATGrant of EIS funding for Balagundi Cu-Zn-Pb-Au Project***UBI8:43amORI8:22amORICAOrica 2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***VMS8:48amORI8:22amORICAOrica 2021 Full Year Results Announcement***VRS9:54amORI8:21amORICAPreliminary Final Report***WC19:21amMM88:21amMED METALSFurther strong infill & extensional results at RGP***WGR8:20amWGR8:20amWESTERNGRLSAM Survey Results Revised 10 New Gold Targets***WMG9:35amRHC8:19amRAMSAYFY22 Trading Update***WSR8:51amTHR8:16amTHORMININGAGM Operational Statement, 2021***XRO8:55amDCN8:14amDACIANGOLDDebt Facility Refinance Completed***XRO8:46amSXE8:13amSTH X ELECContract Awards***XRO8:45amSLC7:50amSUPERLOOPSuperloop Investor Day 2021 - Infra-On-Demand***YRL9:57am


----------



## barney (12 November 2021)

*5.55pm Friday 12th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAGR5:55pmAGUIA RESTrading Halt***1ST11:33amTIP4:56pmTEAMINVESTCoronavirus update and acquisition***5GN12:09pmCRW4:20pmCASHREWARDTarget's Statement***AAU9:53amTOR3:08pmTORQUE METTarget Market Determination - Entitlement Prospectus***AC88:30amONT2:49pmSMILES LTDResults of Scheme Meetings and Special Dividend***AGR5:55pmMCA2:47pmMURRAY CODCapital Raising Presentation***AIM8:20amMCA2:46pmMURRAY CODCapital Raising to Accelerate Growth Opportunities***AJM9:15amATM2:21pmANEKA TAMBANTAM Positive Performance Growth During 9M21***AJM8:19amATM2:21pmANEKA TAMB9M21 Financial Statements and Notes***AL88:22amTTB2:11pmTOTALBRAINCEO and Managing Director Resignation & Appendix 3Z - LG***AR99:48amHZR12:55pmHAZERGROUPHazer CDP Project Update***AST8:24amRGI12:32pmROTOGRORotoGro Anticipates CSE Listing in Q1 CY2022***ATH8:53amWCG12:09pmWEBCENTRAL5GN: Scheme of Arrangement Legally Effective***ATH8:50am5GN12:09pm5G NETWORKScheme of Arrangement Legally Effective***ATM2:21pmTMT12:03pmTECHMETALSTMT Presentation at Noosa Mining Conference***ATM2:21pm1ST11:33am1ST GROUP1st Group signs deal with St John of God Health Care***ATU9:00amGIB10:54amGIBBRIVERAGM Presentation 2021***AUK9:07amPH210:53amPUREHYDROSerowe 4 CSG Well Spudded as 2 Well Drilling Program Starts***BIS8:52amDUN10:36amDUNDASDundas Minerals - Grant of Exploration Licence E63/2084***CAD9:40amDUR10:28amDURATECDURATEC SECURES $50M ENERGY CONTRACT***CCR8:20amHT110:14amHT&E LTDInvestor Presentation Acquisition of Grant Broadcasters***CPT9:54amHT110:13amHT&E LTDHT&E acquisition of Grant Broadcasters***CPT9:49amONT9:58amSMILES LTDGeneral Scheme Meeting Presentation and Chairman's Address***CRW4:20pmCPT9:54amCIPHERPTBrace168 Announces New Customer and Channel Agreements***CXL8:21amAAU9:53amANTILLESANTILLES GOLD ADVISES PROGRESS ON DFS FOR LA DEMAJAGUA***DRE9:22amOIL9:52amOPTISCANCompletion of imaging for Melbourne Breast cancer trial***DUN10:36amFIJ9:52amFIJI KAVAShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***DUR10:28amCPT9:49amCIPHERPTBrace168 Signs Agreement with Ingenia Communities Group***EFE9:29amHT19:48amHT&E LTDPause in Trading***EN19:44amAR99:48amARCHTISPlacement and SPP to Raise up to AU$8 Million***FEL9:05amZ1P9:45amZIPCOLTDCompletes Twisto Acq as part of European Expansion Strategy***FIJ9:52amEN19:44amENGAGE BDRResponse to ASX Aware Query***FLC8:44amGGG9:43amGREENLANDGreenland's New Uranium Legislation***GGG9:43amCAD9:40amCAENEUSAGM Presentation***GIB10:54amTCG9:39amTURACOGOLDInitial RC Results at Nyangboue Gold Discovery, Boundiali***GWR8:24amMRZ9:33amMONT ROYALTrading Halt***HDN8:29amSER9:32amSTRATEGICCanobie Drill Program Completed***HLF8:28amMCA9:30amMURRAY CODTrading Halt***HMI8:25amEFE9:29amE IRONTrading Halt***HT110:14amMHK9:25amMETALHAWKBerehaven Exploration Update***HT110:13amLM89:23amLUNNONMETEast Cooee - Exploration Update (Amended)***HT19:48amDRE9:22amDREDNOUGHTTrading Halt***HZR12:55pmLRS9:20amLATRESNoombenberry Halloysite-Kaolin Project Update***IAP9:05amAJM9:15amALTURARights Issue Prospectus***IFT7:30amAUK9:07amAUMAKE LTDAumake Investor Presentation***IFT7:30amTOT9:05am360CAPITALIAP: Irongate Group rejects revised indicative proposal***ITM8:26amTGP9:05am360 GROUPIrongate Group rejects revised indicative proposal***IVX8:51amIAP9:05amIRONGATEGPIrongate Group rejects revised indicative proposal***IVZ8:21amFEL9:05amFE LIMITEDAmended JWD Agreement Extends Mining Rights to June 2024***KAI8:56amTIE9:04amTIETTOTietto Hits 8m @12.43g/t Au incl. 2m @48.37g/t at AG Core***KLA8:22amATU9:00amCoal Policy review process update***KOR8:21amLNK8:59amLINK ADMINNon-Binding Indicative Proposal to acquire BCM***KPG8:58amKPG8:58amKELLYPRTNRKPG Acquires Leading Private Client Firm in Penrith***KPG8:33amKAI8:56amKAIROSResponse to ASX Price Query***LM89:23amATH8:53amALTERITYATH Annual General Meeting Presentation***LM88:24amLMG8:53amLATROBELMG Placement closed oversubscribed***LMG8:53amBIS8:52amBISALLOYBisalloy appoints new interim CEO***LNK8:59amIVX8:51amINVIONTrading Halt***LRS9:20amATH8:50amALTERITYChairman's Address 2021 Annual General Meeting***MCA2:47pmFLC8:44amFLUENCEFLC Wins First Volume Contract in New Chinese Province***MCA2:46pmKPG8:33amKELLYPRTNRNov 21 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial Year***MCA9:30amTSN8:31amSUSTAINPartnership with Australian Plant Proteins***MEZ7:30amAC88:30amAUSCANNAusCann to Commence Cannabinoid Trial in Spinal Cord Injury***MHK9:25amHDN8:29amHOMECO DNRPresentation - Targeting Strong Total Returns***MRZ9:33amHLF8:28amHALOFOODCOHalo Awarded Coles Private Label Tender***OIL9:52amITM8:26amITECHMINRare Earth Potential Confirmed at Kaolin Project***ONT2:49pmHMI8:25amHIREMIIHiremii Acquisition of Inverse Group Webinar November 2021***ONT9:58amRHT8:24amRESONANCEThalassaemia International Federation to Deploy FerriSmart***PH210:53amLM88:24amLUNNONMETEast Cooee - Exploration Update***RGI12:32pmGWR8:24amGWR GROUPJWD Iron Ore Mining Agreement Variation***RHT8:24amAST8:24amAUSNETFIRB approval received in relation to proposed Scheme***SER9:32amKLA8:22amKIRKLANDKirkland Lake Gold Reports Favourable ISS Recommendation***TCG9:39amAL88:22amALDERANAlderan drilling at Detroit on track with two holes complete***TGP9:05amCXL8:21amCALIXCalix files new patent for zero emissions iron and steel***TIE9:04amTON8:21amTRITONMINCapital Raising Partially Underwritten to $4.33 million***TIP4:56pmIVZ8:21amINVICTUSEncouraging Preliminary Seismic Results***TMT12:03pmKOR8:21amKORAB RESMagnesium and phosphate projects review completed***TON8:21amCCR8:20amCREDIT CLRCCR Signs Agreement Across Globally Significant Portfolio***TOR3:08pmAIM8:20amAI MEDIAAGM Chair and CEO Addresses, Presentation***TOT9:05amAJM8:19amALTURAPro-rata Non-Renounceable Entitlement***TSN8:31amIFT7:30amINFRATILDividend/Distribution - IFT***TTB2:11pmMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for October 2021***WCG12:09pmIFT7:30amINFRATILInterim results for the period ended 30 September 2021***Z1P9:45am


----------



## barney (15 November 2021)

*9.54am Monday 15th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeOCC9:54amORTHOCELLOrtho-ATI Shoulder Tendon Study Database Lock***ABR9:17amEPM9:53amECLMETALSIvittuut Historical Samples Return High-Grade REE Results***ACL8:52amCOI9:52amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North 2 Second Lateral Section Successfully Drilled***ACL8:51amAKN9:52amAUKINGTrading Halt***AHQ8:36amNOX9:49amNOXOPHARMTrading Halt***AHX9:10amTYX9:47amTYRANNAMEU: Jumbuck Gold in the tucker bag***AKN9:52amMEU9:47amMARMOTAJumbuck Gold in the tucker bag***AMD8:27amEFE9:46amE IRONStrategic Partnership Agreement Executed with Yahua***AOA9:40amSLH9:44amSILK LOGISCEO's Address to the 2021 Annual General Meeting***AQI9:32amONE9:44amONEVIEWSuspension from Official Quotation***ARL8:28amBAS9:42amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - October 2021***AS28:31amFDV9:41amFRONT D VLegal restructure and updated investor presentation***AUK9:04amMCA9:41amMURRAY CODSuccessful Completion of $30 Million Institutional Placement***AX89:38amPRX9:41amPRODGOLHistoric High Grades Confirm Potential of Tregony System***AZI8:37amAOA9:40amAUSMONChairman's Address to Shareholders***AZS9:20amOAU9:40amORAGOLDNative Title Agreement For Crown Prince & Lydia Signed***BAS9:42amOKU9:40amOKLO RESOklo Intersects 69.1g/t Gold at Disse***BDG7:43amMHH9:40amMAGHIGHCVTASX MHHT - Correction to Trading Session State***BGD8:35amAX89:38amACCELERATEAX8 Confirms High Grade Surface Manganese at Braeside West***BMM8:34amPVW9:37amPVWRESLTDKalgoorlie - King of The West Augur Anomaly Extended***BRN9:02amTRT9:36amTODDRIVEREastern Trend Drilling and EM Underway at Berkshire Valley***CDD9:08amFNT9:36amFRONTIERAirborne Magnetic-Radiometric Survey Commenced at Gascoyne***CEN7:34amLCT9:35amLIV CELLProspectus- Rights Issue***CHM8:52amWC89:34amWILDCATTrading Halt***CML8:45amRAP9:33amRESAPPIRB approval for US COVID-19 study modification***COI9:52amDRE9:32amDREDNOUGHTHigh-Grade Cu-Ag-Au-Co Discovery at Orion***DAL8:39amELD9:32amELDERSElders FY21 Full Year Results Presentation***DRE9:32amAQI9:32amALICANTO$7M Placement ahead of maiden Resource at Sala***DRO9:25amLCT9:31amLIV CELLLCT- Rights Issue***EFE9:46amLIO9:30amLION ENETrading Halt***ELD9:32amJDR9:29amJADAR RESMOU Executed With Globally Significant Smelter, THAISARCO***ELD9:26amGBZ9:29amGBMRESOURCTwin Hills Gold Project Acquisition Update***ELD9:25amTRL9:28amTANGARESShare placement to raise $4.6 million***EPM9:53amPYC9:27amPYC THERAPTrading Halt***FAR8:38amNXM9:26amNEXUS MINSNexus Minerals Completes $19 Million Capital Raising***FDV9:41amELD9:26amELDERSElders FY21 Full Year Results***FNT9:36amNWH9:26amNRWHOLDLTDGolding secure Kogan Creek extension***GBE9:24amELD9:25amELDERSAppendix 4E and Annual Report for Year Ended 30/9/2021***GBZ9:29amDRO9:25amDRONEDepartment of Defence $800k Contract***GCY8:31amGBE9:24amGLOBE METTrading Halt***GGX8:37amWWI9:21amWEST WITSTrading Halt***HT18:57amAZS9:20amAZURE MINSHeritage Approvals Received for Andover***HVY8:26amRDN9:19amRAIDEN RESTrading Halt***ICR8:36amQPM9:19amQLDPACIFICDebt Finance Update***ICR8:36amABR9:17amAMERPACBOABR Confirms New Mine Plan with Increased Head-Grade***ID89:10amNNG9:17amNEXION GROTrading Halt***IMD8:38amVKA9:16amVIKINGMINEVIKING SEES MORE VISIBLE GOLD IN FIRST HIT NORTH RC DRILLING***IMM8:37amLER9:15amLEAF RESOTrading Halt***IMM8:37amNSM9:14amNORTHSTAWHighly prospective and significant Germania licence granted***IPL8:23amPLY9:13amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Sign Landmark Agreement with 2K Games***IPL8:23amID89:10amIDENTITIIx15ventures invests further $0.7m in Payble***IPL8:22amAHX9:10amAPIAMUS Distribution Partner Approval***IPL8:22amTPD9:10amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Update***JDR9:29amSTX9:10amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Update***KAU8:37amNOX9:10amNOXOPHARMNoxopharm Awarded A$8.8M Aust Govt Grant for Sarcoma Trial***KIN8:39amCDD9:08amCARDNOInternational Development business - strategic review***KMT9:07amKMT9:07amKOPOREMTHorseshoe West soil anomalies identified***LCT9:35amMMC9:06amMITREExploration Program Update***LCT9:31amAUK9:04amAUMAKE LTDTrading Halt***LER9:15amBRN9:02amBRAINCHIPAppointment of Sean Hehir as CEO***LIO9:30amHT18:57amHT&E LTDUBS Conference Investor Presentation and Trading Update***LNK8:35amPUA8:55amPEAKMINLTDCommencement of Air Core Drilling Program at Green Rocks***MCA9:41amACL8:52amAUCLINICALMedlab Pathology - Investor Presentation***MEU9:47amCHM8:52amCHIMERICCLTX CAR T PRESENTS POSITIVE INITIAL PHASE 1 CLINICAL DATA***MHH9:40amACL8:51amAUCLINICALAcquisition of Medlab Pathology by ACL***MMC9:06amPLY8:47amPLAYSIDETrading Halt***NNG9:17amPXS8:47amPHARMAXISTrading Halt***NOX9:49amPOS8:47amPOSEIDONBlack Swan Restart Project Update***NOX9:10amCML8:45amCHASE MINERed Fox completes Selwyn Project Camel Bore Gravity Survey***NSM9:14amREX8:42amREG EX HLDRex Adds Brisbane to Domestic Network***NWE8:35amPNR8:41amPANTORODrilling Confirms Large Scale Lamboo PGE Deposit***NWH9:26amTYX8:41amTYRANNACompletion of Jumbuck Gold Project Sale***NXM9:26amKIN8:39amKIN MININGHG AC Results Reveal Shallow Gold Discovery at Pegasus***OAR8:28amDAL8:39amDALAROOMaiden magnetic survey identifies multiple targets at Namban***OAU9:40amFAR8:38amFARBambo-1 well drilling commences offshore The Gambia***OCC9:54amIMD8:38amIMDEXInvestment in Datarock Holdings Pty Ltd***OKU9:40amTSC8:38amTWENTY7 COCopper, Gold, and Tin Identified at Trident Project***ONE9:44amIMM8:37amIMMUTEPImmutep announces publication of SITC 2021 posters***PAA8:37amAZI8:37amALTAZINCUpdated Mineral Resource for Gorno***PLY9:13amGGX8:37amGAS2GRIDChairman's Address to Shareholders***PLY8:47amKAU8:37amKAISERREEFMaldon goldfield-Exploration Results***PNR8:41amIMM8:37amIMMUTEPChinese Patent Granted for Efti with PD-1 Pathway Inhibitors***POS8:47amPAA8:37amPHARMAUSTCanine phase 2b cancer trial expands to New Zealand***PRX9:41amICR8:36amINTELICAREUnderwritten Entitlement Offer***PUA8:55amTYR8:36amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 87 - Week Ended 12 November 2021***PVW9:37amICR8:36amINTELICAREEntitlement Offer Booklet***PXS8:47amAHQ8:36amALLEGIANCEFirst New Elk Cargo Sails***PYC9:27amBGD8:35amBARTONGOLDTunkillia delivers more high grade gold assays***QPM9:19amLNK8:35amLINK ADMINUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire Link***RAP9:33amNWE8:35amNORWESTIncrease in Lockyer Deep Potential Resource Area***RDN9:19amBMM8:34amBALKAN MINGravity&Magnetic Survey Complete Over Entire Rekovac Project***RDT8:27amSMS8:32amSTAR MINTumblegum South Gold Project - Phase 1 Drilling Complete***REX8:42amGCY8:31amGASCOYNEAppointment of Simon Lawson as Managing Director***SHH7:44amAS28:31amASKARI METHigh-Grade Copper Results at Callawa Copper Project, WA***SLH9:44amSRJ8:29amSRJTECHNOSRJ progress hydrogen compatible pipe technologies***SMS8:32amOAR8:28amOAR RESCrown Ni-Cu-PGE Project Update***SRJ8:29amARL8:28amARDEARESGoongarrie Hub Feasibility Study Update***STX9:10amRDT8:27amRED DIRTDrilling Update - Mt Ida Project***TPD9:10amAMD8:27amARROW MINDrilling Underway at Vranso Project, Burkina Faso***TRL9:28amHVY8:26amHEAVY MINHM Intercepted Outside Target Area, New Tenure Applied For***TRT9:36amIPL8:23amINCITEC PV2021 Climate Change Report***TSC8:38amIPL8:23amINCITEC PV2021 Full Year Results Investor Presentation***TYR8:36amIPL8:22amINCITEC PV2021 Full Year Results Announcement***TYX9:47amIPL8:22amINCITEC PVAppendix 4E & 2021 Full Year Financial Report***TYX8:41amSHH7:44amSHREE MINNew Gold Mineralised Quartz Veins Discovered***VKA9:16amBDG7:43amBLK DRAGONMD&A and 30-Sept 2021 Unaudited Financial Statements***WC89:34amCEN7:34amCONTACT ENOctober 2021 Operating Report***WWI9:21am


----------



## barney (16 November 2021)

*9.51am Tuesday 16th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTIE9:51amTIETTOTietto secures up to US$140M debt funding***A8G9:28amMQR9:51amMARQUEEClayton Valley Lithium Project to Enter Exploration Phase***AIM9:40amTCG9:51amTURACOGOLDTrading Halt***AQD9:08amMRC9:47amMIN.COMMODTraelen Maiden Ore Reserve***BC88:16amRIM9:47amRIMFIREDrill Contractors Commit to 10,500m Program***BDG9:21amBNL9:45amBLUESTARTrading Halt***BNL9:45amECT9:42amENVIRONResponse to ASX Price Query***BST8:58amAIM9:40amAI MEDIAResponse to Research Report***CAE9:05amMRZ9:37amMONT ROYALPlacement***CAJ8:22amCG19:35amCARBONXTCG1 Secures New Powdered Activated Carbon Orders***CAV9:05amPPC9:34amPEETPeet Limited 1H22 earnings update***CAY8:20amVRC9:30amVOLTTrading Halt***CG19:35amA8G9:28amAUGOLDLTDA8G Discovers High Grade Lithium at Mt Peake***CHZ9:23amCHZ9:23amCHESSERRobust Maiden Mineral Resource - Diamba Sud***CUP9:04amBDG9:21amBLK DRAGONTrading Halt***CUP8:52amTOR9:20amTORQUE METFollow-Up Drilling Begins at Paris Gold Discoveries***DAL8:18amPRO9:17amPROPHECYProphecy launches Snare Subscription & extends Verizon***ECT9:42amMKR9:17amMANUKARESProgress Report - Steady profits for October, Debt reduced***EMS9:06amKSN9:14amKINGSTONTrading Halt***ENR8:18amGSR9:13amGREENSTODrilling Commences at Burbanks***GSR9:13amKWR9:10amKINGWESTHuge Potential at Lake Goongarrie Gold Discovery***IMU8:15amOZL9:09amOZMINERSummary of Mineral Resource & Reserve Statements***KAI9:04amAQD9:08amAUSQUESTAusQuest and South32 Extend Strategic Alliance Agreement***KKO9:02amEMS9:06amEASTMETALSLithium Exploration at Barrow Creek***KSN9:14amCAV9:05amCARNAVALEInitial RC drilling completed at the Kookynie Gold Project***KWR9:10amCAE9:05amCANNINDAHIMPRESSIVE GOLD RESULTS FROM LOWER SECTION OF HOLE 3***LIT8:12amKAI9:04amKAIROSKangan Exploration Update***MKR9:17amCUP9:04amCOUNTPLUSAGM Market Update Presentation***MQR9:51amKKO9:02amKINETIKOSecond Well on Korhaan Project Spudded***MRC9:47amWOA9:01amWIDE OPENSuccessful market testing of high protein oat milk***MRZ9:37amNTO9:01amNITRO SOFTRetail Entitlement Offer Booklet***NRX8:21amBST8:58amBESTLESSTrading Update***NTO9:01amCUP8:52amCOUNTPLUSCEO's Address to Shareholders***NZM7:30amTKM8:42amTREKMETMultiple priority base metal targets identified at Pincunah***OZL9:09amSKS8:34amSKS TECHSKS Earnings Update***PGD8:16amTNY8:32amTINYBEANSTrading Halt***PPC9:34amCAJ8:22amCAPITOL HAGM - Chair's Address & Managing Director/CEO's Presentation***PRO9:17amNRX8:21amNORONEXLTDKalahari Exploration Program Gathers Pace***RIM9:47amSHG8:20amSINGHEALTHGeoVR JV to commercialise 3D & Virtual Reality software***RMC8:17amCAY8:20amCANYONAppointment of CEO***SES8:17amWRM8:18amWHITEROCKWhite Rock Secures DTC Approval***SHG8:20amENR8:18amENCOUNTERTelfer Style Cu-Au System Established at Lamil***SKS8:34amSRG8:18amSRGGLOBAL$110m Asset Services Term Contracts Secured***SRG8:18amDAL8:18amDALAROOMaiden RC Drilling commences at Lyons River***SXE8:13amTLX8:17amTELIXPHARMInvestor Presentation - November 2021***TCG9:51amSES8:17amSECOSOfficeworks selects SECOS to supply Compostable Courier Bags***TIE9:51amRMC8:17amRESIMACResimac 1H22 Trading Update***TKM8:42amPGD8:16amPEREGOLDFourth Gold Prospect Identified at Pilbara Gold Project***TLX8:17amBC88:16amBLACK CAT13m @ 37.43 g/t Au at Fingals Fortune***TNY8:32amIMU8:15amIMUGENEClinical Trial Supply Agreement with Merck KGaA and Pfizer***TOR9:20amSXE8:13amSTH X ELECBHP Villages Award***VRC9:30amLIT8:12amLITHIUMAUSLITCF holders pay unpaid capital raising $607k***WOA9:01amNZM7:30amNZME LTDIntention to commence on-market share buyback in early 2022***WRM8:18am


----------



## barney (17 November 2021)

*9.52am Wednesday 17th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAGR9:52amAGUIA RESCompletion of Private Placement & SPP Announced***A2B9:21amAPE9:52amEAGERSForecast for the 12 months ending 31 December 2021***ACS8:17amFRS9:51amFORRESTGeochemical Results Confirm Lithium and Gold at Forrestania***ADD8:22amBGL9:51amBELLEVUEAppointment of two leading resources executives***AGR9:52amNME9:50amNEX METALSMCTiamond Hole-Leipold May Extend Mineralisation at Depth***AKO9:28amMNS9:48amMAGNISPause in Trading***ALQ9:07amUUL9:48amULTIMA UTDTrading Halt***ALQ9:06amLER9:48amLEAF RESOVoluntary Suspension***ALQ9:04amBLZ9:48amBLAZE MINField Activities Commence at Earaheedy Basin***AMN8:16amBNL9:46amBLUESTARHigh Concentration of 8.8% Helium in Voyager Water Well***AOU9:29amMCT9:46amMETALICITYDiamond Hole at Leipold May Extend Mineralisation at Depth***APE9:52amTTI9:40amTRAFFIC$5.7m Orders for Intelligent Traffic Control Equipment***APM9:17amAUK9:39amAUMAKE LTDAumake raises $2.2 million***APT9:07amLSR9:37amLODESTARNepean Exploration Update***AR19:17amWWI9:37amWEST WITSWWI Launches Underwritten Rights Issue & Completes Placement***AS28:16amRDN9:32amRAIDEN RESSignificant Sulphide Ni-Cu-Co-PGE Exploration Target***ATX8:25amEMT9:31amEMETALSTrading Halt***AUK9:39amAOU9:29amAUROCH MINGROUND IP SURVEY UNDERWAY AT NEPEAN***AVA9:01amAKO9:28amAKORA RESBekisopa Drilling Campaign Completed***BBC8:14amEML9:26amEMLPAYMENTChairman and CEO Presentation - 2021 AGM***BCI9:06amKMT9:25amKOPOREMTLicenses within Kopore Earn-in and JV Agreement area renewed***BEM8:15amRIE9:25amRIEDEL RESKingman Project Update and Surface Sampling Results***BGL9:51amGBE9:24amGLOBE METOrganisational Changes***BLZ9:48amTNR9:24amTORIANDiorite North Further High-Grade Gold Results***BNL9:46amDDD9:23am3D RESAdelong Scoping Studies & Additional Drilling Campaign***BRK8:47amSEK9:22amSEEKAGM - CEO Presentation incl. Trading & Guidance Update***BRU8:22amA2B9:21amA2B AUSTMajor Property MoU***CBA7:57amNOX9:20amNOXOPHARMLicencing Deal Expands Noxopharm Drug Opportunities***CBA7:56amVR19:19amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales & TCV Update***CCX9:11amPTM9:18amPLAT MGMTChairman's Address to Shareholders***CCZ8:23amAR19:17amAUST RESAustral Resources Commences Blasting at Anthill Mine***CYM8:50amAPM9:17amAPM HUMANSatisfaction of Conditions for Conditional Market***DDD9:23amSVM9:14amSOVEREIGNSovereign to Dual List on AIM***EML9:26amWC89:14amWILDCATOVERSUBSCRIBED PLACEMENT TO FAST TRACK EXPLORATION***EMT9:31amTYR9:12amTYRO PAYPresentation to Macquarie Emerging Leaders Conference***FRS9:51amCCX9:11amCITYCHIC2021 Annual General Meeting - Chair and CEO Address***GAL8:26amID89:11amIDENTITIIIdentitii to receive $1.0m from Payble***GBE9:24amNNG9:10amNEXION GRONEXION completes placement to support growth***ID89:11amPX19:09amPLEXUREInterim Results Market Statement***IMM7:30amAPT9:07amAFTERPAY2021 Annual General Meeting - Address and Presentation***IND8:14amALQ9:07amALSALS Investor Presentation Half Year Results HY2022***INV8:35amBCI9:06amBCIMINERALTrading Halt***KMT9:25amALQ9:06amALSALS Half Year Results Announcement***LER9:48amPX19:05amPLEXUREPlexure Interim Report 2021 2022***LNK8:22amALQ9:04amALSHalf Yearly Report 30 September 2021(including Appendix 4D)***LSR9:37amAVA9:01amAVA RISKReturn of Capital, Buy Back and Company Secretary Appointmen***MAU8:16amTTM8:59amTITANMINHigh-grade Gold & Silver at the Dynasty Project***MCT9:46amPLY8:55amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Announces Capital Raise to Accelerate Growth***MNS9:48amVVA8:52amVIVALEISURBi-Monthly Presentation (Sept/Oct 2021)***NES8:15amCYM8:50amCYPRIUMMETUpdated Nifty Copper Mineral Resource Estimate***NFN8:41amVVA8:49amVIVALEISURMarket Update***NFN8:40amBRK8:47amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations Conductor Drilled and Cased***NIC8:32amWMC8:46amWILUNAMineral Resource Update***NME9:50amREX8:42amREG EX HLDRex to Fly Brisbane-Sydney***NNG9:10amNFN8:41amNUFARMFINNufarm FY21 Results Review and Presentation***NOX9:20amNFN8:40amNUFARMFINAppendix 4E and Annual Report***NUF8:16amINV8:35amINVESTSGRPChairman's and CEO's AGM addresses to Shareholders***NUF8:16amNIC8:32amNICKLMINESAngel Nickel Project Well Ahead of Schedule***PAA8:22amGAL8:26amGALILEOMassive Sulphides in Norseman Aircore Drilling***PLT8:17amTHR8:26amTHORMININGStage 1 Earn-In Completed, Alford East Copper-Gold Project***PLT8:17amATX8:25amAMPLIAInhibition of FAK by AMP945 in Phase 1 Clinical Trial***PLT8:17amWMG8:24amWESTERNLTDNickel Exploration Update - High Priority Targets Identified***PLY8:55amCCZ8:23amCASTILLOCOPotential Base Metal and Graphite Mineralisation at Arya***PTM9:18amLNK8:22amLINK ADMINUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire BCM***PX19:09amBRU8:22amBURUENERGYOperations Update - Rafael 1 Exploration Well***PX19:05amADD8:22amADAVALESuccessful Share Purchase Plan Closed at $1.34M***RDN9:32amPAA8:22amPHARMAUSTMND & COVID-19 Phase 1 Clinical Trials On-Track***REX8:42amUMG8:20amUNITEDMALTFY21 Results Investor Presentation***RIE9:25amUMG8:18amUNITEDMALTFY21 Financial Results Release***SEK9:22amUMG8:18amUNITEDMALTAppendix 4E and Annual Report***SVM9:14amACS8:17amACCENT RESNotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy Form***THR8:26amPLT8:17amPLENTI GRP1H22 results presentation***TLG8:16amPLT8:17amPLENTI GRP1H22 results - Plenti delivers outstanding half***TNR9:24amPLT8:17amPLENTI GRP1H22 half year results***TTI9:40amAMN8:16amAGRIMINFeed Delivers 84% Renewable Energy Penetration***TTM8:59amAS28:16amASKARI METAskari Metals Strategic Pegging Lithium Pegmatite Projects***TYR9:12amNUF8:16amNUFARMNufarm FY21 Results Review and Presentation***UMG8:20amMAU8:16amMAGNET RESThick high-grade intersections at Lady Julie 4***UMG8:18amNUF8:16amNUFARMAppendix 4E and Annual Report***UMG8:18amTLG8:16amTALGAGROUPBattery Anode Agreement with Long Time Technology***UUL9:48amNES8:15amNELSON RESExciting New Gold Results at Socrates***VR19:19amBEM8:15amBLACKEARTHSignificant increase in Graphite Inventory at Maniry***VVA8:52amBBC8:14amBNKBANKINGInterim CEO appointment***VVA8:49amIND8:14amINDUSTRIALAuger Sample Results at Stockyard Project***WC89:14amCBA7:57amCWLTH BANKSeptember Quarter 2021 Basel III Pillar 3***WMC8:46amCBA7:56amCWLTH BANKSeptember Quarter 2021 Trading Update***WMG8:24amIMM7:30amIMMUTEPImmutep Global Webcast Slides to Discuss Clinical Results***WWI9:37am


----------



## barney (18 November 2021)

*9.46am Thursday 18th November*


CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeARE9:46amARGONAUTNyungu Copper-Cobalt Drilling Update***1AD8:28amPNM9:44amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel Project - Drilling Update***AAC8:43amYPB9:42amYPB GROUPFurther success for YPB QR codes in export dairy sector***AAC8:42amYPB9:41amYPB GROUPYPB fully repays $1.45m Convertible Notes at maturity***AAC8:36amBDG9:39amBLK DRAGONPlacement & Share Purchase Plan***AFP7:31amHRN9:39amHORIZONGLDRC Results at Heron South, Snook, Camel Bore and Kingfisher***AFP7:30amBCI9:39amBCIMINERALPresentation - $360M Capital Raising to Drive Development***AFP7:30amBCI9:38amBCIMINERAL$360M Equity Raise Launched***AFP7:30amAHI9:37amADVANCEDHITrading Halt***AHI9:37amCAM9:37amCLIME CAPDividend/Distribution - CAM***AL88:40amHYM9:36amHYPERIONRare Earth Testwork Highlights High Recovery***ALL8:37amVMY9:36amVIMY RESVimy initiates strategic review***ALL8:34amLGM9:35amLEGACY MINCobar magnetic survey highlights priority targets***ALU8:21amCZL9:33amCONS ZINCTrading Halt***ALU8:20amORN9:33amORION MINOrion Targets Net Zero Carbon Emissions at Prieska Mine***ALU8:19amTIE9:32amTIETTOTrading Halt***ALY8:20amLNY9:32amLANEWAYMulti-Element Study Identifies IRGS Potential at Agate Creek***AQD9:11amDDD9:32am3D RESInitial Scoping Study for Adelong Gold Project***ARE9:46amPOS9:30amPOSEIDONTrading Halt***ARN9:08amJLG9:29amJOHNS LYNG2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***ATV8:17amINF9:28amINF LITHIInfinity GreenTech Presentation***AVC9:06amJLG9:28amJOHNS LYNG2021 Annual General Meeting - CEO's Address***AX18:23amJLG9:27amJOHNS LYNG2021 Annual General Meeting - Chairman's Address***AXP9:24amREE9:26amRARE XTrading Halt***AZL9:23amAXP9:24amAXPENERGYPipeline Tie-In delivers new production above***BCI9:39amINF9:24amINF LITHIInfinity GreenTech Launches Next Generation Processing Tech***BCI9:38amKSN9:24amKINGSTONAcquisition of Mineral Hill Mine - Investor Presentation***BDG9:39amAZL9:23amARIZONATrading Halt***CAM9:37amKSN9:22amKINGSTONMineral Hill Resource and Reserve Statement***CML8:59amKAI9:22amKAIROSKairos Secures $7.1m Option Underwriting Agreement***CST8:20amKSN9:22amKINGSTONAcquisition of Mineral Hill Gold and Copper Mine***CTT9:07amCYP9:20amCYNATA THRSite Initiation Visit Completed for CYP DFU Clinical Trial***CTT8:37amGGE9:19amGRAND GULF16% Increase in Helium Acreage ahead of Prospective Resourc***CYP9:20amEHL9:19amEMECO HLDGManaging Directors AGM Address and 1H22 Guidance***CZL9:33amGL19:18amGLOBALLITHFurther Significant Gold Intercepts at Twin Veins Project***DDD9:32amICI9:17amICANDYTrading Halt***DDH9:01amPYR9:15amPAYRIGHTFY22 Trading Update***ECS9:11amRBX9:14amRESOURCE BResource Base completes first geophysical survey***EHL9:19amRAP9:12amRESAPPResApp secures contract with global pharmaceutical company***ELO8:25amLRS9:11amLATRESCloud Nine - R&D Project to Reduce Methane Emissions***ERD7:30amECS9:11amECSBOTANICTrading Halt***FNP8:26amAQD9:11amAUSQUESTSoil Sampling Upgrades HEM Targets at Morrisey***GGE9:19amSTM9:11amSUN METALSBramaderos - High grade gold in drilling at new Alba target***GL19:18amARN9:08amALDOROLithium Rubidium Sampling Progress at Wyemandoo***GT18:55amCTT9:07amCETTIRECettire continues to experience strong trading momentum***HRN9:39amAVC9:06amAUCTUS INVLux Group Limited Fund Update***HYM9:36amSHL9:05amSONIC HLTHTrading Update - Results 4 months to October 2021***ICI9:17amWGR9:05amWESTERNGRLWGR Commences Aggressive 22,000m Gold Drilling Program***INF9:28amDDH9:01amDDH DRILLAnnual General Meeting Chair & CEO's Address & Presentation***INF9:24amCML8:59amCHASE MINEShare Purchase Plan Results***IPB8:55amGT18:55amGREENTECHSeymour Diamond Drilling Set To Commence***IPD8:23amIPB8:55amIPB PETFarmin - Quay Funding not received***IXU8:22amAAC8:43amAUST AG COFY22 Half Year Results Presentation***JLG9:29amAAC8:42amAUST AG COFY22 Half Year Media Release***JLG9:28amJRL8:42amJINDALEEDrilling confirms lithium at Clayton North***JLG9:27amAL88:40amALDERANAlderan's drill data review highlights Drum's gold potential***JRL8:42amPFP8:38amPROPEL FP2021 AGM - Addresses and Presentation***KAI9:22amCTT8:37amCETTIREDirect brand partnership with Staff International***KED8:20amWBT8:37amWEEBITNANOReplacement Prospectus***KSN9:24amALL8:37amARISTOCRATFY2021 Results Media Release***KSN9:22amAAC8:36amAUST AG COFY22 Half Year Results - Appendix 4D***KSN9:22amALL8:34amARISTOCRATFY2021 Results Announcement***KTA8:20amPPG8:32amPRO PACTrading Update***LEG8:17am1AD8:28amADALTASecond US patent for AD-214***LGM9:35amTWE8:27amTREA WINEAcquisition of Frank Family Vineyards Investor Presentation***LMG8:22amTWE8:27amTREA WINETWE Announces Acquisition of Frank Family Vineyards***LNY9:32amFNP8:26amFREEDOMFGL2021 AGM Presentation, Chair and CEO Addresses***LRS9:11amELO8:25amELMOSFTWREELMO extends debt facility with the CBA***MIN8:17amWHF8:24amWHITEFIELDQuarterly Report to Shareholders - Sep 21***MM88:21amWHF8:23amWHITEFIELDHalf Year Report and Accounts - 30 September 2021***NZM7:31amIPD8:23amIMPEDIMEDShare Purchase Plan Successfully Completed***NZM7:31amAX18:23amACCENT GLReebok Distribution Agreement***ORN9:33amTON8:22amTRITONMINAncuabe Commercial Pilot Plant Update***PFP8:38amLMG8:22amLATROBELMG's Magnesium Market update***PNM9:44amIXU8:22amIXUPAcxiom Collaboration Agreement for Data Insights Platform***POS9:30amMM88:21amMED METALSKundip delivers grades up to 9.2 g/t Au and 7.2% Cu***PPG8:32amALU8:21amALTIUM LTD2021 AGM Presentation***PYR9:15amSGC8:21amSACGASCOPhilippine Service Contract Extensions***RAP9:12amKED8:20amKEYPATHChair's and CEO's Address to Shareholders***RBX9:14amALY8:20amALCHEMYRESKaronie Exploration Update***REE9:26amCST8:20amCASTILERESConsistent High Grades at Jupiter Deeps***RMI8:19amVRS8:20amVERISAqura Contracted for Roy Hill Pilbara LTE Network Expansion***SGC8:21amALU8:20amALTIUM LTD2021 AGM Management Presentation***SHH8:15amKTA8:20amKRAKATOASugarloaf Porphyry Deep Diamond Drilling Completed***SHL9:05amRMI8:19amRES MININGKabulwanyele Project - Encouraging Nickel and Cobalt Assays***STM9:11amALU8:19amALTIUM LTDChairman's Address to Shareholders***TIE9:32amMIN8:17amMINERALRES2021 AGM - Managing Director Presentation***TON8:22amLEG8:17amLEGENDMawson Diamond Drilling Update***TRA7:31amATV8:17amACTIVEPORTATV Reports Strong Revenue and Software Sales Growth***TRA7:31amSHH8:15amSHREE MINResearch Study Generates Exploration Targets***TWE8:27amTRA7:31amTURNERSTurners HY22 results presentation***TWE8:27amTRA7:31amTURNERSTurners delivers 24% increase in HY22 earnings***VMY9:36amNZM7:31amNZME LTDNZME Investor Day 2021 Presentation***VRS8:20amNZM7:31amNZME LTDDigital acceleration delivering on NZME's 2023 strategy***WBT8:37amAFP7:31amAFT PHARM211118 AFT Interim Announcement FY2022 App2***WGR9:05amAFP7:30amAFT PHARM211118 AFT Interim Financial Statements FY22***WHF8:24amAFP7:30amAFT PHARM211118 AFT FY 22 Interim Result Investor Presentation***WHF8:23amAFP7:30amAFT PHARM211118 AFT 1H FY22 Market Release***YPB9:42amERD7:30amEROADNZ Commerce Commission Clears Coretex Acquisition***YPB9:41am


----------



## barney (19 November 2021)

*12.07 pm Friday 19th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSPZ12:07pmSMART PARKAGM Presentation***ADA8:38amAUA12:04pmAUDEARAAGM Presentation***AGE9:09amHRN11:41amHORIZONGLDManaging Director's AGM Presentation***AHX9:51amYRL11:31amYANDALProspectus***AL310:59amYRL11:30amYANDALPRO-RATA NON-RENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUE OFFER***AL310:58amAL310:59amAML3DAGM Presentation***AOP8:19amAL310:58amAML3DAGM Addresses***ARV8:25amICI10:55amICANDYOversubscribed A$40m Funding Round***AUA12:04pmICI10:55amICANDYLandmark Acquisition to Form New Gaming Powerhouse***AX19:18amQFE10:46amQUICKFEEInvestor presentation - QuickFee investor day***AX19:16amMEA10:44amMCGRATHAGM Chair's Address and CEO's Presentation***AX19:07amEAX10:41amENERGY ACTTrading Update Affecting First Half Profit***BAT8:15amECT10:29amENVIRONInvestVictoria R&D Loan***BCC9:53amTNT10:28amTESSERENTMarket update***BCI9:25amSKI10:27amSPARK INFRIntention to Pay a Special Distribution***BML8:18amNVA10:25amNOVA MINTrading Halt***BNO9:56amSDI10:17amSDICEO's 2021 AGM Presentation***BOQ8:48amSDI10:16amSDIChairman's Address to Shareholders***BRU9:08amGW110:16amGREENWINGMineral Resource Update***CLH9:30amRVR10:15amREDRIVERTrading Halt***CRR8:19amTPS10:14amTHREAT PROPlatform Enhancements Approved***CST8:19amCWN10:03amCROWNCrown receives acquisition proposal from Blackstone***CWN10:03amNVA10:03amNOVA MINPause in Trading***DYL8:18amNAN10:01amNANOSONICS2021 Annual General Meeting Chairman's and CEO's Address***E798:17amRVR10:00amREDRIVERPause in Trading***EAX10:41amNAN9:58amNANOSONICS2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***ECT10:29amBNO9:56amBIONOMICSUpdate on Possible Capital Distribution***EMD9:34amFG19:54amFLYNNGOLDHigh Grade Gold in Golden Ridge Rock Chips***EMT9:34amBCC9:53amBEAM COMSTrading halt***ERA9:21amSEN9:53amSENETASAGM Address by Chairman and CEO Presentation***FG19:54amAHX9:51amAPIAMApiam acquires Agnes Banks Equine Clinic***FGO9:23amPAC9:50amPACCURRENT2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***FZO9:47amTNR9:50amTORIANSUCCESSFUL OPTION ENTITLEMENT ISSUE CLOSES OVERSUBSCRIBED***GAP9:40amMHC9:49amMANHATTANMain Zone Drilling Progress***GOR8:19amFZO9:47amFAMILYZONEAGM Presentation - November 2021***GPR9:34amRMY9:44amRMA GLOBALChairman's and CEO's address to Shareholders***GW110:16amGAP9:40amGALE PAC2021 AGM CEO's Presentation***HIQ9:40amHIQ9:40amHITIQLTDTrading Halt***HRN11:41amOZZ9:36amOZZRESMaiden Gold resource at Maguires***HZN9:14amGPR9:34amGEO PACWoodlark Gold Project - Funding Update***ICI10:55amEMD9:34amEMYRIALTrading Halt***ICI10:55amEMT9:34amEMETALSACQUISITION OF SALMON GUMS REE PROJECT AND CAPITAL RAISING***IMM8:30amCLH9:30amCOLL HOUSESettlement of Supreme Court Proceedings***JDR9:06amOKR9:29amOKAPI RESOkapi Appoints Highly Experienced Mining Executive as MD***JHG8:18amUUL9:28amULTIMA UTDMarket Update***JHG8:18amBCI9:25amBCIMINERALSuccessful Institutional Equity Raising***LM88:20amFGO9:23amFARGO ENTRecompliance Prospectus***LOM8:19amMEA9:21amMCGRATHTrading Update***MAG8:20amERA9:21amERARanger Rehabilitation cost and schedule overruns - update***MCA8:50amAX19:18amACCENT GLChairman and CEO Address to Shareholders***MCA8:49amSCL9:18amSCHROLE GPTrading Halt***MEA10:44amAX19:16amACCENT GL2021 AGM Presentation***MEA9:21amTSO9:15amTESORO RESMultiple gold intercepts at Ternera East***MFB7:30amSRJ9:14amSRJTECHNOTrading Halt***MHC9:49amHZN9:14amHOR OILAGM Address and Presentation***NAN10:01amVUL9:13amVULCAN EVUL to acquire drill rigs for Zero Carbon Lithium Project***NAN9:58amAGE9:09amDrilling commences at Samphire Uranium Project***NVA10:25amBRU9:08amBURUENERGYTrading Halt***NVA10:03amAX19:07amACCENT GLTrading Update***NXT9:01amTBN9:07amTAMBORANTrading Halt***NXT8:59amJDR9:06amJADAR RESJadar Field Team Back in the Pilbara***NXT8:59amQFE9:05amQUICKFEEQuickFee signs Jim's Group for 'Buy Now, Pay Later' solution***OKR9:29amNXT9:01amNEXTDCAGM - CEO's Address***OZZ9:36amNXT8:59amNEXTDCAGM - Chairman's Address***PAC9:50amNXT8:59amNEXTDCAGM - Presentation***QFE10:46amMCA8:50amMURRAY CODShare Purchase Plan Offer***QFE9:05amMCA8:49amMURRAY CODMurray Cod Australia Opens Share Purchase Plan***QFE8:20amBOQ8:48amBANK QLDTier 2 Subordinated Instruments Cleansing Notice***RDN8:19amTRJ8:42amTRAJAN GROTrajan Group acquires Axel Semrau GmbH***RMY9:44amADA8:38amADACELADA signs new 5 year support contract with NAV Portugal***RVR10:15amIMM8:30amIMMUTEPPhase II TACTI-002 trial recruitment successfully completed***RVR10:00amARV8:25amARTEMISHigh-Grade Gold & Copper Intercepts Carlow Crosscut Zone***SCL9:18amSTN8:21amSATURN METSignificant Exploration Target - Adjacent to Apollo Hill***SDI10:17amQFE8:20amQUICKFEEQuickFee expands funding facility with Northleaf Capital***SDI10:16amLM88:20amLUNNONMETRC Drilling Hits High Grade Nickel at Warren***SEN9:53amMAG8:20amMAGMATICMagmatic Board Changes***SFX8:17amGOR8:19amGOLDROADAOP: Target's Statement - Gold Road Offer***SKI10:27amAOP8:19amAPOLLOCONSTarget's Statement - Gold Road Offer***SPZ12:07pmX2M8:19amX2MCONNECTWins major Korean tender***SRJ9:14amCST8:19amCASTILERESADDITIONAL ENVIRONMENTALLY SUSTAINABLE PRODUCT AT ROVER 1***STN8:21amCRR8:19amCRITICALDrilling to Commence at Gibsons Prospect***TBN9:07amLOM8:19amLUCAPAThree New High-Interest Targets at Brooking***TNR9:50amRDN8:19amRAIDEN RESArrow North Heritage Survey completed***TNT10:28amJHG8:18amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - SEC Form 8-K (CEO retirement)***TPS10:14amJHG8:18amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Retirement of CEO***TRJ8:42amBML8:18amBOABMETALSSorby Hills DFS Metallurgical Testwork Results***TSO9:15amVMY8:18amVIMY RESDYL: Deep Yellow Proposal To Acquire Vimy Resources Rejected***UUL9:28amDYL8:18amD YELLOWDeep Yellow Proposal To Acquire Vimy Resources Rejected***VMY8:18amE798:17amE79GOLDGeophysics Update***VUL9:13amSFX8:17amSHEFF RESNAIF Completes Thunderbird Strategic Assessment***X2M8:19amBAT8:15amBATTMINExperienced resources executive appointed Managing Director***YRL11:31amMFB7:30amMY FOODBAGMy Food Bag H1 FY22 Interim Results***YRL11:30am


----------



## barney (22 November 2021)

*10.19am Monday 22nd November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeSOV10:19amSOV CLOUDIssue of a Cleansing Notice***9SP9:19amNXT10:18amNEXTDCSOV: SOV announces Capital Raising and National Expansion***A1M9:39amSOV10:17amSOV CLOUDSOV announces Capital Raising and National Expansion***A8G9:34amM2410:15amMAMBALTDLandmark Kimberley Heritage Protection Agreements Executed***ADI9:35amREE10:04amRARE XExceptional high-grade intercepts of up to 10.6% TREO***ADX10:03amXST10:03amXSTATEADX:ADX Secures Farm-in Funding for Anshof Prospect, Austria***AHI9:33amADX10:03amADXENERGYADX Secures Farm-in Funding for Anshof Prospect in Austria***AIS9:58amPSC10:00amPROSPECRESPartnership Process Update***AJQ9:02amCVW10:00amCLEARVIEWPause in Trading***AJQ8:47amTIE10:00amTIETTOAbujar Project Fully Funded to Production - $85M Placement***AML8:55amECS9:58amECSBOTANICSuspension from Official Quotation***AMP9:32amPOS9:58amPOSEIDONExceptional Intersection of Massive Sulphides at Silver Swan***ANX8:21amAIS9:58amAERISRESAERIS UNDERTAKES A$ GOLD HEDGING FOR CRACOW***AS19:06amSWM9:57amSEVENWESTPRT: Notice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy Form***AVR9:49amPRT9:57amPRIME TVNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy Form***AZL9:54amKTA9:56amKRAKATOAHeliborne VTEM Targeting Ni-Cu-PGE Commenced at Mt Clere***BCA9:50amCXL9:56amCALIXResponse to ASX Query***BRK9:04amAZL9:54amARIZONASuspension from Official Quotation***BRN9:22amMSB9:53amMESOBLASTMSB and Oaktree Conclude Refinancing of Senior Debt Facility***BSX8:44amEMD9:50amEMYRIALEmyria Welcomes Tattarang as Strategic Investor***BUX9:26amCWX9:50amCARAWINEBCA: Drilling Commences at Flanagan Bore Manganese Project***BUY8:24amBCA9:50amBLK CANYONDrilling Commences at Flanagan Bore Manganese Project***CCZ8:23amAVR9:49amANTERISFive TAVR Patients Successfully Implanted With DurAVR Valve***CEL8:54amIVX9:47amINVIONShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet & Application Form***CHM9:15amSRZ9:46amSTELLARMontana No.1 Hole Silver-Lead Grades***COS9:40amSND9:46amSAUNDERSSND awarded $165M Defence contract in Darwin***CRN8:22amE259:45amELEMENT25Butcherbird Manganese Project Operational Update***CUL9:25amWWI9:43amWEST WITSRights Issue Offer Booklet***CVW10:00amPPG9:43amPRO PACConsolidation/Split - PPG***CWX9:50amCYM9:42amCYPRIUMMETSignificant Copper Intersections from Nanadie Well Drilling***CWX8:22amCZL9:42amCONS ZINCPlomosas Operations Update - Security Incident***CXL9:56amCOS9:40amCOSOLCOSOL Completes Acquisition of Clarita Solutions***CYM9:42amMPR9:40amMPOWERShare Purchase Plan Launched to Fund Growth***CZL9:42amIDZ9:39amINDSKYDIVEFREAK Macquarie Opening Today***DEL9:14amA1M9:39amA1MINESLTDDrilling Results from Eloise Deeps***E259:45amMRR9:38amMINREXRESTrading Halt***E2M9:08amADI9:35amDEXUSINDAcquisition of quality asset and settlement of Jandakot***ECS9:58amA8G9:34amAUGOLDLTDHigh Priority Targets Identified at Mt Clermont and Capella***EMD9:50amAHI9:33amADVANCEDHISuspension from Official Quotation***EPM9:31amNIC9:32amNICKLMINESMoU Secures Next Phase of Growth***FNT9:22amTMS9:32amTENNANTDiamond Drilling Underway at Barkly Copper-Gold Project***GGX9:02amAMP9:32amAMPAMP Capital to continue as manager of AWOF***GGX8:47amEPM9:31amECLMETALSIvittuut Drill Samples Confirm High-Grade Rare Earth Results***GTR9:19amRAC9:29amRACEONCOBreakthrough Zantrene Heart Protection Discovery***HHR9:25amOEL9:27amOTTOENERGYGulf Coast Exploration Wells Update***HIQ9:15amIGO9:26amIGOLIMITEDBUX: Update on West Kimberley JV - Sentinel Project***HIQ9:15amBUX9:26amBUXTONRESUpdate on West Kimberley JV - Sentinel Project***HRZ9:09amMMS9:26amMCMILLANChair, CEO and Senior Management AGM Addresses***ICN9:23amHHR9:25amHARTSHEADOperational Update & Commencement of Phase II Programme***IDZ9:39amCUL9:25amCULLEN RESSecurity Purchase Plan***IGO9:26amSOV9:24amSOV CLOUDTrading Halt***IGO8:22amICN9:23amICONENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***IVX9:47amMMS9:23amMCMILLAN2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***JAL9:21amBRN9:22amBRAINCHIPMegachips License Agreement***KTA9:56amFNT9:22amFRONTIERNew Rare Earth & Lithium Pegmatite Exploration Project***LCL8:23amJAL9:21amJAMESONTrading Halt***LIS8:29amSPQ9:20amSUPERIORSignificant potential for growth at Steam Engine***LNY8:57amGTR9:19amGTI RESGTI Adopts Global ESG Reporting Standard***LOV8:50amWOA9:19amWIDE OPENOat Milk Distribution Agreement signed with Woolworths***M2410:15am9SP9:19am9SPOKES9Spokes extends contract with Visa to add 9Spokes Open***MAU9:15amHIQ9:15amHITIQLTDCSX Acquisition Presentation***MEM9:06amMAU9:15amMAGNET RESTrading Halt***MEZ7:31amCHM9:15amCHIMERICCLTX CAR T data shows regional control of tumour recurrence***MMS9:26amHIQ9:15amHITIQLTDHIQ Acquires CSX Ltd to Fast Track Tech Platform Strategy***MMS9:23amDEL9:14amDELOREANCPTrading Halt***MPP7:31amWMC9:13amWILUNAA$53 Million Share Placement***MPP7:30amWCG9:10amWEBCENTRALInvestor Presentation***MPP7:30amHRZ9:09amHORIZONTrading Halt***MPP7:30amE2M9:08amE2METALS16m at 15gpt Au, 22gpt Ag at new Andrea Sur discovery***MPR9:40amAS19:06amANGELIndustry-wide recall of Coffin Bay-produced oysters***MRR9:38amMEM9:06amMEMPHASYSFirst Sale of FelixTM in Research Application***MSB9:53amPFP9:04amPROPEL FPShare Purchase Plan***NIC9:32amBRK9:04amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations Report***NRX8:23amPDI9:02amPREDICTIVEFURTHER DEPTH EXTENSION TO BANKAN HIGH-GRADE GOLD***NWE8:23amGGX9:02amGAS2GRIDAJQ: Gas2Grid Farmin Arrangements at Surat***NXT10:18amAJQ9:02amARMOURGas2Grid Farmin Arrangements at Surat***OEL9:27amLNY8:57amLANEWAYDrilling of New IRGS Style Targets at Agate Creek Commences***PAR8:46amAML8:55amAEON METALVardy and Marley Drilling Update***PDI9:02amCEL8:54amCHAL EXPNew Target in Hualilan Hills Returns 3.0m at 28.2 g/t Gold***PFP9:04amLOV8:50amLOVISAAGM Trading Update November 2021***POS9:58amGGX8:47amGAS2GRIDNew Venture - Farmin Oil and Gas Assets in Surat Basin QLD***PPG9:43amAJQ8:47amARMOURGGX:New Venture - Farmin Oil & Gas Assets in Surat Basin QLD***PRT9:57amPAR8:46amPARA BIOParadigm CEO Paul Rennie to transition to Non-Exec Chairman***PSC10:00amBSX8:44amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Gains Exposure to Minago Nickel Sulfide Project***QUB8:22amSE18:36amSENSERAProposed sale of MicroDevices business***RAC9:29amLIS8:29amLISENERGYCollaboration to Power Electric Trucks with Janus Electric***REE10:04amSLR8:25amSILVERLAKEAcquisition of Harte Gold Credit Facilities***RRL8:22amSVM8:25amSOVEREIGNCore Drilling Results to Underpin Kasiya Resource Upgrade***RRL8:22amUCM8:24amUSCOMNon-Renounceable Rights Issue***RRL8:22amBUY8:24amBOUNTY OILBPH: Investee Advent Call for Tender Drilling Fluids***SE18:36amVUL8:24amVULCAN EBinding Offtake Agreement Signed with Renault***SGC8:21amTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 88 - Week Ended 19 November 2021***SLR8:25amCCZ8:23amCASTILLOCOPotential 10km Li Pegmatite Zone Identified at Picasso***SND9:46amNWE8:23amNORWESTManaging Director Presentation to AGM***SOV10:19amLCL8:23amLOS CERROSCeibal confirmed as gold porphyry discovery***SOV10:17amNRX8:23amNORONEXLTDExpansion of Prospective Holding in Kalahari Copper Belt***SOV9:24amSTA8:22amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Product Logistics Services Contract Awarded***SPQ9:20amQUB8:22amQUBESTA: Coburn Project Product Logistics Contract Awarded***SRZ9:46amCRN8:22amCORONADOIncident at Curragh Mine Complex***STA8:22amRRL8:22amREGISBiannual Exploration Results Presentation & Conference Call***SVM8:25amRRL8:22amREGISBiannual Exploration Results Presentation & Conference Call***SWM9:57amRRL8:22amREGISBiannual Exploration Update For Duketon and Tropicana***TIE10:00amIGO8:22amIGOLIMITEDCWX: Fraser Range Joint Venture Exploration Update***TMS9:32amCWX8:22amCARAWINEFraser Range Joint Venture Exploration Update***TYR8:24amANX8:21amANAXMETALSWhim Creek Project - Advancing to Development***UCM8:24amSGC8:21amSACGASCO3 Well Drilling Program to Spud Early 1Q 2022***VUL8:24amXST8:20amXSTATEXST Commences Fully Funded 4 Well Expl. & Dev. Program***WCG9:10amMEZ7:31amMERIDIANMeridian agrees terms for the sale of Australian business***WMC9:13amMPP7:31amMETROPERFMPP 1H22 NZX Result Template Form***WOA9:19amMPP7:30amMETROPERFMPP 1H22 Results Presentation***WWI9:43amMPP7:30amMETROPERFMPP 1H22 Interim Report***XST10:03amMPP7:30amMETROPERFMPP 1H22 Results Announcement***XST8:20am


----------



## barney (23 November 2021)

*7.45pm Tuesday 23rd November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeEM27:45pmEAGLE MMLPlacement Completes with additional $1 million***360​10:19amRAC6:44pmRACEONCORace Oncology Investor Presentation - November 2021***360​9:55amICQ6:20pmICAR ASIAiCar Asia secures funding from Carsome***360​9:37amRAC5:53pmRACEONCORace Oncology Share Purchase Plan***1VG8:21amAO15:24pmASSETOWLResponse to ASX Query***4DS9:20amAMN4:52pmAGRIMINAGM Address and Presentation***4DX8:27amCVV4:20pmCARAVELMINInvestor Presentation - Copper Day Event***5GG9:33amPSQ4:11pmPACSMILES2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***5GG9:31amTCF3:48pm360EI FUNDDividend/Distribution - TCF***92E8:10amKIL3:07pmKILANDForestry Development Fund Grant to be repaid***ABA10:39amEPY2:42pmEARLYPAYCorporate Bond to support growth***ABA10:34amHE82:26pmHELIOS4th Well - Presidio Oil Project - Seismic***ABR9:55amDYL2:03pmD YELLOWShareholder Update on Offer to Merge with Vimy***ABX1:06pmCVC1:53pmCVC LTDAGM Presentation***ACW9:23amICI1:50pmICANDYResponse to ASX Aware Query***AFR10:15amSTK1:19pmSTRICKLANDCommencement of Native Title Heritage Survey***AFR9:52amABX1:06pmAUSBAUXITEABx highest rare earth grades***AJJ11:51amECT1:06pmENVIRONSite Purchased for Proposed Hydrogen Refinery Project***AJJ9:49amREX12:50pmREG EX HLDRex Wins New Queensland Regulated Route***AJQ9:40amMND12:49pmMONADEL2021 AGM Address to Shareholders***AMN4:52pmMND12:45pmMONADEL2021 AGM Presentation***AMS8:39amLBY12:41pmLAYBUY GHLContinues Strong Growth for 1H FY22, Revised FY22 Guidance***AMS8:33amLBY12:37pmLAYBUY GHLAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Report***AO15:24pmCOO12:19pmCORUM GRPKey Retail Pharmacy Groups signed on to drive PharmX growth***APC9:07amSIH12:03pmSIHAYOEncouraging Exploration Results Continue at Sihayo***AS28:15amAJJ11:51amASIAN AMERSuspension from Official Quotation***AXP10:20amKSC11:46amK & S CORPKSC Annual General Meeting***BAP9:28amCCE11:31amCARNEGIEAGM Company Presentation***BC88:20amRAC11:23amRACEONCOAGM Presentations***BCC9:30amR3D11:06amR3D RESRCSProgress at Bellevue and Tartana Projects***BKW9:53amMCP11:00amMCPHERSONCEO's AGM Address 2021***BKW9:51amMNB10:56amMINBOS RESResource Update for High-Grade Cabinda Phosphate Project***BMM8:16amCXU10:52amCAULDRONCauldron Defines ISR Target at Yanrey***BNO10:49amS6610:51amSTAR COMBOS66 - CEO Presentation to 2021 AGM***BRU9:28amRVR10:50amREDRIVERCompany Update***BSX9:36amBNO10:49amBIONOMICSBNO Files Registration Statement for Proposed IPO in the US***C298:15amGCI10:47amGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCI***CCE11:31amABA10:39amAUSWIDE2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***CII10:29amLGP10:36amLITTLEGRNFirst Registration for Produced Cannabis Medicine in Denmark***CII10:21amABA10:34amAUSWIDEChairman's Address to Shareholders***COO12:19pmLNK10:33amLINK ADMIN2021 AGM Address***CPH10:03amLNK10:31amLINK ADMIN2021 AGM Presentation***CPH9:50amCII10:29amCI RESChairman's presentation to shareholders***CR19:17amMEU10:25amMARMOTAArchive search reveals more than 40 untested gold anomalies***CV18:21amCII10:21amCI RESChairman's Address to Shareholders***CVC1:53pmAXP10:20amAXPENERGYOctober net revenue exceeds $2m***CVV4:20pm360​10:19amLIFE360Strategic acquisition of Tile & Equity Raise - Investor Pres***CVV8:20amQML10:17amQMINESFurther Broad High-Grade Copper, Gold and Zinc Intersections***CXU10:52amTNG10:16amTNGNew plant layout for Mount Peake completed by Clough***DYL2:03pmAFR10:15amAFRICAN ENTrading Halt***ECS9:58amFYI10:13amFYI RESPhase 1 of Joint Extended HPA Trial Successful***ECS9:57amWCN10:11amWHITECLIFFTrading Halt***ECT1:06pmSTN10:07amSATURN METTrading Halt***ECT10:02amCPH10:03amCRESOTrading Halt***EDC9:49amWEL10:03amWINCHESTERAnother low-cost recompletion adds 92 boepd***EL89:32amECT10:02amENVIRONPause in Trading***EM27:45pmSRJ9:59amSRJTECHNOSuspension from Official Quotation***ENT9:17amECS9:58amECSBOTANICReinstatement to Official Quotation***EPY2:42pmECS9:57amECSBOTANICECS Enters Agreement With Sun Pharma***ERW9:44amRAP9:56amRESAPPResApp completes COVID-19 study recruitment in India***ESK8:57amIGN9:56amIGNITECEO Presentation to AGM***FYI10:13amABR9:55amAMERPACBOABR Completes A$37m Placement***G509:13am360​9:55amLIFE360Strategic Acquisition of Tile & Equity Raising***GCI10:47amRXM9:54amREXMINDrilling re-commences at Hog Ranch***GEN8:37amPME9:54amPROMEDICUSASX Presentation 2021***GLV9:42amBKW9:53amBRICKWORKSAGM Presentation 2021 and notes***GMA8:27amAFR9:52amAFRICAN ENPause in Trading***GMD9:33amWCN9:52amWHITECLIFFPause in Trading***HE82:26pmBKW9:51amBRICKWORKSAGM and Trading Update***HFR9:30amMCT9:51amMETALICITYPotential 100m Extension of Leipold Mineralisation Down Dip***IBG9:26amSTN9:51amSATURN METPause in Trading***ICI1:50pmPNI9:50amPINNACLEInvestment in Five V Capital and equity raising***ICQ6:20pmCPH9:50amCRESOPause in Trading***ID88:51amAJJ9:49amASIAN AMERPause in Trading***IGN9:56amSCL9:49amSCHROLE GPFirm commitments for $2.5m capital raising and announces SPP***IOU9:30amEDC9:49amEILDON CAPAGM Presentation***IVX9:26amERW9:44amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Acquisition of Outstanding Nickel Prospect***KAI9:05amTRP9:43amTISSUE REPTissue Repair Progresses TR-987 towards Phase III***KIL3:07pmGLV9:42amGLOBALOILGCompletion of 25% interest in Multi TCF Sasanof Prospect***KNB8:12amRFR9:41amRAFAELLARafaella agrees strategic Portuguese tungsten acquisition***KSC11:46amTBN9:40amTAMBORANTamboran Secures Strategic US Investor - $35M placement***LBY12:41pmAJQ9:40amARMOURSurat Work Program Update***LBY12:37pm360​9:37amLIFE360Trading Halt***LFG8:19amBSX9:36amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Share Purchase Plan Oversubscribed***LGP10:36amNIS9:35amNICKELSRCHMaiden Drilling Update at Carlingup Nickel Project***LNK10:33amPNI9:34amPINNACLEInvestment in Five V Capital, FUM update and equity raising***LNK10:31amGMD9:33amGEN MINSEntitlement Offer Prospectus***LNK9:10am5GG9:33amPENTANETAGM Presentation***LRS9:27amEL89:32amELEVATEURATrading Halt***MCP11:00amODM9:31amODINDrilling intersects Sulphide Copper Mineralisation***MCT9:51am5GG9:31amPENTANETAGM Chairman's Speech***MEU10:25amMXC9:31amMGC PHARMAUS Supply and Distribution Agreement Update***MM89:24amHFR9:30amHIGHFIELDUpdated Ore Reserve Estimate - Muga Project***MNB10:56amBCC9:30amBEAM COMSCompletion of $5m Placement to Accelerate Beam's Growth Plan***MND12:49pmIOU9:30amIOUPAYIOU Provides Mid December Quarterly Update on BNPL Business***MND12:45pmBRU9:28amBURUENERGYRafael 1 discovery being prepared for production test***MXC9:31amBAP9:28amBAPCOR LTDRetirement of Chief Executive Officer & Managing Director***MXR9:21amPLS9:27amPILBARAMINRevised Finance Facilities***MYX8:22amLRS9:27amLATRESSalinas Lithium Project Update - Brazil***NIM8:55amTNE9:26amTECH ONETNE FY21 Results Presentation***NIS9:35amIBG9:26amIRONB ZINCCitronen Receives Landmark 402A Designation from EXIM Bank***NST8:19amIVX9:26amINVIONProspectus***ODM9:31amMM89:24amMED METALSTrading Halt***PAR8:37amACW9:23amACTINOGENTrading Halt***PIQ8:11amRAC9:22amRACEONCOTrading Halt***PLS9:27amMXR9:21amMAXIMUSCentral Nickel Prospect - Priority Conductors Identified***PME9:54am4DS9:20am4DSMEMORYTrading Halt***PNI9:50amWCN9:19amWHITECLIFFHighly Prospective REE and Li Projects Acquisition***PNI9:34amVAR9:19amVARISCANDrilling intersects massive sulphides at San Jose Mine***PNI9:03amENT9:17amENT METALSCR1: Initial Fraser Range Diamond Drilling Completed***PSQ4:11pmCR19:17amCONSTELLInitial Fraser Range Diamond Drilling Completed***QML10:17amG509:13amGOLD50LTDDrilling Commenced at Top Gun***R3D11:06amLNK9:10amLINK ADMINLink Group Update***RAC6:44pmRBX9:07amRESOURCE BResource Base begins drilling at Black Range VHMS Project***RAC5:53pmAPC9:07amAUSPOTASHLake Wells Potash Project Development Update***RAC11:23amSWK9:05amSWICKMINProspectus and notice of meeting lodged - Orexplore demerger***RAC9:22amKAI9:05amKAIROSMount York Exploration Update***RAP9:56amRAS9:05amRAGUSABurracoppin Halloysite Project Additional Tenement Granted***RAS9:05amPNI9:03amPINNACLETrading Halt***RBX9:07amSWK9:02amSWICKMINProspectus - Orexplore Technologies Limited***RDS8:13amTNE9:01amTECH ONETechnologyOne SaaS up 43% and Profit up 19%***REX12:50pmTNE8:59amTECH ONEPreliminary Final Report***RFR9:41amESK8:57amETHERSTACKFY21 Trading Update and revised Revenue Guidance***RHT8:21amNIM8:55amNIMYRESNimy Resources Mons Nickel Project Exploration***RVR10:50amID88:51amIDENTITIIIdentitii Raises Additional $1.4M via Rights Issue***RXM9:54amAMS8:39amATOMOSAMS Confirm Guidance, AGM Presentation***S6610:51amGEN8:37amGENMINBandjougoy Drilling Confirms Scale and Potential***SCL9:49amPAR8:37amPARA BIOPreliminary Results from Phase 2 MPS I Study***SIH12:03pmAMS8:33amATOMOSAMS Invests in Cloud-Based Video Sharing Platform***SLZ8:18am4DX8:27am4DMEDICALFirst commercial scans with I-MED to commence in December***SRJ9:59amGMA8:27amGENWORTHGenworth announces on-market share buy-back***STK1:19pmVHT8:22amVOLPARAHalf Year Accounts***STN10:07amVHT8:22amVOLPARAHalf-year Results Investor Presentation***STN9:51amMYX8:22amM PHARMA2021 Mayne Pharma AGM Speeches***SWK9:05amVHT8:22amVOLPARAAppendix 4D***SWK9:02am1VG8:21amVICTORYRC Drilling Completed for Three Projects***TBN9:40amCV18:21amCV CHECKCV1 strong start to Q2, $0.4m cash flow positive in October***TCF3:48pmTHR8:21amTHORMININGOver 45m of W-Mo-Cu Mineralisation Intercepted, Molyhil NT***THR8:21amRHT8:21amRESONANCEASO R&D Project - Filing of Two Patent Applications***TNE9:26amCVV8:20amCARAVELMINMajor Mineral Resource Upgrade - Caravel Copper Project***TNE9:01amBC88:20amBLACK CATUpgraded Resource Delivers More Gold at Fingals Fortune***TNE8:59amNST8:19amNTH STARNorthern Star agrees to purchase Newmont power business***TNG10:16amLFG8:19amLIBERTY FGDividend/Distribution - LFG***TRP9:43amSLZ8:18amSULTANDrilling for WA Julimar-style Nickel Targets to Commence***VAR9:19amBMM8:16amBALKAN MIN121 EMEA Conference Presentation***VHT8:22amC298:15amC29METALSDrilling Imminent at Reedy Creek Mine Project, NSW***VHT8:22amAS28:15amASKARI METField Program Completed at Red Peak Lithium Project***VHT8:22amVR18:14amVECTIONTECVection Unveils Metaverse Release Towards Webex Integration***VR18:14amRDS8:13amREDSTONESignificant High Grade Copper Intersected at Tollu***WCN10:11amKNB8:12amKOONENBERRKoonenberry Gold Promising New Prospects***WCN9:52amPIQ8:11amPROTEOMICSPromarkerD distribution network expands to Britain***WCN9:19am92E8:10am92ENERGYGemini Winter 2022 Drill Program to Test Extent of Uranium***WEL10:03am


----------



## barney (24 November 2021)

*2.44 pm Wednesday 24th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeREX2:44pmREG EX HLDChairman's Address to Shareholders***88E9:24amUBN2:44pmURBANISEAnnual General Meeting Presentation and Addresses***92E8:12amLIS2:16pmLISENERGYAGM - Chairman's Statement and CEO Presentation***A2M10:30amTSL2:13pmTITANSANDSTenure Renewed & Plan to Recommence Trading***ADV8:21amM8S1:55pmM8SUSTAINPresentation - November 2021***ADX1:48pmXST1:48pmXSTATEADX: Anshof Well Site Construction Underway - Drilling Dec.***AHC8:59amADX1:48pmADXENERGYAnshof Well Site Construction Underway - Drilling December***AHC8:58amEYE1:19pmNOVA EYEEYE AGM Presentation***AHI9:51amPVL1:10pmPOWERHOUSE2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***AHI9:50amAPW12:50pmAIMSPROSECTOV: APW Panel Declines to Make Declaration***AHI9:50amWZR12:48pmWISR LTDAGM - CEO Presentation***AL39:48amCRN12:26pmCORONADOUpdate Curragh Incident***APW12:50pmFML12:22pmFOCUS MINCNX Mineral Resource Update***AQD12:11pmAQD12:11pmAUSQUESTMD Presentation***ARN11:42amPMC12:05pmPLATINUMIndicative Financial Calendar to 31 December 2022***ART10:41amPAI12:04pmPLAT ASIAIndicative Financial Calendar to 31 December 2022***ASN9:11amPTM11:57amPLAT MGMTIndicative Financial Calendar to 31 December 2022***ASX9:00amSDG11:51amSUNLANDAGM presentation***AVN9:21amARN11:42amALDORONiobe Sampling Assays Confirm Rubidium & Lithium Extension***AZI8:18amMIO11:29amMACARTHURMMacarthur Minerals $10m IPO Spinout closes oversubscribed***AZI8:18amMOT11:23amMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOT***AZL9:53amCBL11:21amCTRLBIONICMorgans Investment Conference Presentation***AZL9:53amMXT11:14amMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXT***AZY8:16amVIP11:11amVIP GLOVESSuspension from official quotation***BCI8:11amTPD11:02amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Update***BRN10:17amSTX11:02amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Update***BRN9:56amHNG10:51amHGL LTDBroker presentation - full year results 30/9/21***C299:31amIMR10:51amIMRICORApplication for FDA Investigational Device Exemption***CBL11:21amHNG10:50amHGL LTDRelease - Financial results for YE 30/9/21***CDT8:10amHNG10:49amHGL LTDApp 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts***CRN12:26pmART10:41amAIRTASKERChairman's Address to Shareholders***DEL9:28amHVY10:37amHEAVY MINAssays confirm significant mineralisation from surface***DKM8:13amHRZ10:37amHORIZONIntention To Demerge and List The Richmond Vanadium Project***EMD9:39amIGL10:36amIVEGROUPTrading Update for the 4 months to 31 October 2021 & Outlook***ENX8:28amPCI10:34amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCI***ENX8:22amA2M10:30amA2 MILKThe a2 Milk Company to Defend Second Class Action***EVS8:34amHNG10:26amHGL LTDTrading Halt***EYE1:19pmNMR10:19amNATIVE MINResults of Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***FBR9:24amBRN10:17amBRAINCHIPTrading Halt***FML12:22pmPGL10:08amPROSPA GRPPGL AGM Business Update***G6M9:30amPGL10:07amPROSPA GRPPGL AGM Presentation***GSM8:16amVEN10:06amVINENERGYOdin-1 Flow Test Update***HMG8:11amMEL10:06amMETGASCOVEN: Odin-1 Flow Test Update***HMY8:17amPGL10:06amPROSPA GRPPGL AGM - Chairman Address and CEO Presentation***HNG10:51amPH210:03amPUREHYDROPH2 sign term sheet with AKM Earth Pty Ltd***HNG10:50amMTM10:02amMTMONGERMt Monger Sampling Results***HNG10:49amRTR10:01amRUMBLECompany Presentation - 121 EMEA Conference***HNG10:26amPBP9:59amPROBIOTECAGM Presentation***HNG9:56amMTM9:58amMTMONGERPause in Trading***HRZ10:37amPBP9:58amPROBIOTECCEO Address to AGM***HVN8:40amBRN9:56amBRAINCHIPPause in Trading***HVY10:37amHNG9:56amHGL LTDPause in Trading***IGL10:36amPRT9:56amPRIME TVChair and CEO Addresses to Shareholders***IMR10:51amITG9:54amINTEGA GRPFIRB Approval for Proposed Scheme Received***IRI8:15amAZL9:53amARIZONAReinstatement to Official Quotation***IRI8:15amAZL9:53amARIZONAOUTSTANDING METALLURGICAL RESULTS FOR BIG SANDY LITHIUM***IRI8:15amTRN9:52amTORRENSHigh-grade Gold Mineralisation at Goldie Prospect - Mt Piper***ITG9:54amAHI9:51amADVANCEDHIReinstatement to Official Quotation***IXU9:28amNCZ9:51amNEWCENTURSuccessful Completion of A$46.9 million Entitlement Offer***JAL9:37amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHISettlement of Convertible Note Agreements***JAN9:29amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI Announces Closing of US$10.5 Million U.S. IPO***JAN9:27amRLC9:50amREEDYLCSurvey commenced on RLC's Lithium project in Nevada USA***KRM9:36amAL39:48amAML3DBNNT Research Partnership with Deakin University***KTA9:15amVIP9:42amVIP GLOVESPause in Trading***LIS2:16pmEMD9:39amEMYRIALEmyria receives $1,162,000 R&D Tax Incentive Refund***LPI9:31amMRR9:39amMINREXRESAcquisition of Further Highly Prospective Lithium Projects***M248:16amJAL9:37amJAMESONCompletion of Placement and Announcement of SPP***M8S1:55pmPNI9:36amPINNACLEPinnacle successfully completes $105m institutional placemen***MAU9:35amKRM9:36amKINGSROSEPenikat Resampling Confirms and Extends Mineralisation***MAY9:30amMAU9:35amMAGNET RESSuspension from Official Quotation***MEL10:06amMQR9:32amMARQUEEMarquee receives Payment for Sale of Centenario***MHK8:14amLPI9:31amLITHPOWINTLPI RECEIVES PAYMENT FOR SALE OF CENTENARIO***MIO11:29amC299:31amC29METALSCopper & Uranium Applications, Torrens Projects, SA***MOT11:23amMAY9:30amMELBANACompletion of Sale of WA-488-P***MQR9:32amG6M9:30amGROUP6METLProcessing Plant Construction Contract Executed with Gekko***MRR9:39amJAN9:29amJANISONJAN Investor Presentation - AAS acquisition***MSB8:50amTAR9:28amTARUGAMINGravity Modelling Highlights New Copper Targets at Wyacca***MSB8:34amDEL9:28amDELOREANCPDEL Awarded Yarra Valley Water's Waste to Energy Project***MTM10:02amIXU9:28amIXUPIXUP enters NZ market via partnership with Beyonde Ventures***MTM9:58amJAN9:27amJANISONJAN acquires schools' assessment business AAS***MXR9:05amNXT9:26amNEXTDCNotice of initial substantial shareholder for SOV***MXT11:14amSHP9:26amSOUTH HARZOhmgebirge Drill Pad Construction Commences***NCM8:16am88E9:24am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Appraisal Well Location Selected***NCZ9:51amSOV9:24amSOV CLOUDRetail entitlement offer information booklet***NMR10:19amTMR9:24amTEMPUSFurther Drill Results Highlight Blue Vein Potential***NXT9:26amFBR9:24amFASTBRICKTrading Halt***OKR8:13amXF19:23amXREFXref announces integration agreement with First Advantage***PAI12:04pmSOV9:21amSOV CLOUDInstitutional results announcement***PBH9:14amAVN9:21amAVENTUSFY22 Operational Update***PBP9:59amPGM9:20amPLATINASale of 30% Interest in Munni Munni Project***PBP9:58amWOR9:17amWORLEYAnson Resources awards Paradox Lithium Bromine project***PCI10:34amKTA9:15amKRAKATOAClay Hosted REE Drilling commences at Mt Clere***PFP8:19amPBH9:14amPOINTSBETPBH Awarded Sports Betting Supplier License in Virginia***PGL10:08amSOP9:13amSYNERTECPerpetual Exclusive IP Licence Agreement for CDP Technology***PGL10:07amASN9:11amANSON RESAnson to Accelerate Engineering for Paradox Lithium Plant***PGL10:06amTPD9:05amTALONENERGManagement Restructure***PGM9:20amMXR9:05amMAXIMUSExploration Update Hilditch West***PH210:03amWSP9:03amWHISPIR2021 AGM CEO's Presentation***PMC12:05pmWSP9:03amWHISPIRFY22 Guidance Update***PNI9:36amASX9:00amASXASX Responds to ASIC Conclusion of Outage Investigation***PRT9:56amAHC8:59amAUS HEALTHCEO's Address to Shareholders***PTM11:57amAHC8:58amAUS HEALTHChairman's Address to Shareholders***PVL1:10pmTNR8:55amTORIAN17,500M Drilling Campaign Commences at the Mt Stirling***REX2:44pmMSB8:50amMESOBLASTMSB Q1 Financial Results and Operational Highlights***RIC8:21amSKO8:49amSERKOTrading halt***RLC9:50amHVN8:40amHARVEYRetail Trading Update***RTR10:01amMSB8:34amMESOBLASTFirst Quarter Financial Results on Form 6-K***SDG11:51amEVS8:34amENVIROSUITStrategic Agreements with GHD to Implement & Refer EVS Water***SHP9:26amENX8:28amENEGEXInvestor Presentation***SKO8:49amENX8:22amENEGEXShare Purchase Plan***SKO7:41amVEA8:21amVIVA E GRPInvestor Strategy Day Presentation***SKO7:39amADV8:21amARDIDENPermit Received to Commence Drilling at Esker Gold Prospect***SKO7:38amRIC8:21amRIDLEYAGM - CEO and Managing Director's Address***SKO7:30amPFP8:19amPROPEL FPAcquisitions - Geelong, New Plymouth and Perth***SOP9:13amAZI8:18amALTAZINCScoping Study Presentation***SOV9:24amAZI8:18amALTAZINCGorno Scoping Study***SOV9:21amHMY8:17amHARMONEYHarmoney Investor Day***STX11:02amWEB8:17amWEBJET1H22 Investor Presentation***TAR9:28amWEB8:17amWEBJET1H22 ASX Release***TLG8:13amWEB8:17amWEBJETAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report***TMR9:24amM248:16amMAMBALTDDrilling Planned at Black Hills Priority Target***TNR8:55amNCM8:16amNEWCRESTAZY: Newcrest Elects to Proceed to Next Stage Wilki Farm-in***TPD11:02amAZY8:16amANTIPA MINNewcrest Elects to Proceed to Next Stage of Wilki Farm-in***TPD9:05amGSM8:16amGOLDENSTATYule Gold & Lithium Air-core Drilling Program Completed***TRN9:52amIRI8:15amINT RESRCHAGM Presentation***TSL2:13pmIRI8:15amINT RESRCHCFO update & CEO Address to Shareholders - 2021 AGM***TWR7:30amIRI8:15amINT RESRCHChairmans Address to Shareholders - FY21 AGM***UBN2:44pmMHK8:14amMETALHAWKHigh-Grade Gold Returned from RC Drilling at Kanowna East***VEA8:21amTLG8:13amTALGAGROUPExceptional Graphite Results from First 2021 Drilling***VEN10:06amDKM8:13amDUKETONFinal PGE Assays for Upper North Rosie Drilling***VIP11:11amOKR8:13amOKAPI RESExploration Commences at Rattler Uranium Project***VIP9:42am92E8:12am92ENERGYCompany Presentation***WEB8:17amBCI8:11amBCIMINERALWestpac & ICBC - Debt Mandated***WEB8:17amHMG8:11amHAMELINHamelin Commences Exploration Activities***WEB8:17amCDT8:10amCASTLE MINKendenup Graphite Project Acquired***WOR9:17amSKO7:41amSERKOCorporate Action Notice***WSP9:03amSKO7:39amSERKOInvestor Presentation***WSP9:03amSKO7:38amSERKOSerko launches NZ$85 million capital raise***WZR12:48pmTWR7:30amTOWERTower FY21 Results Announcement to Market & Capital Return***XF19:23amSKO7:30amSERKOSerko FY21 Half-Year Results Announcement***XST1:48pm


----------



## barney (25 November 2021)

*1.54pm Thursday 25th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeFSA1:54pmFSA GROUPAGM Presentation 2021***360​8:59amASQ1:52pmAUSSILICAQChairman's Address to Shareholders***14D10:23amEMV1:34pmEMVISIONAGM Chairman's Address & Presentation***14D10:10amSRH1:15pmSAFEROADSChairman's & CEO's Address to Shareholders***4DS10:05amEVS12:59pmENVIROSUIT2021 AGM Chair Address & Company Presentation***4DS10:05amPIQ12:10pmPROTEOMICSAGM Chairman's Address and Investor Presentation***4DS10:04amRHT12:01pmRESONANCEInvestor Presentation - Positioning for Growth***ACW9:33amCVV11:58amCARAVELMINAGM Presentation***ACW9:31amKIN11:45amKIN MININGChairman's Address to Shareholders***AD19:08amTTB11:43amTOTALBRAINOperational Update***ADH8:28amSNC11:38amSANDONSNC AGM Investor Presentation***ADH8:27amKGN11:37amKOGAN.COM2021 AGM Presentation***AFR9:49amKGN11:35amKOGAN.COM2021 AGM Chairman's & CEO's Addresses***AGI9:30amSSL11:31amSIETELPreliminary Final Report***AGS10:09amRUL11:28amRPMGLOBALUpdate on Software Sales TCV and ARR FY2022 (to-date)***AHX8:30amUNI11:24amUNISTORETrading Update***AHX8:23amSPL11:03amSTARPHARMAPositive DEP phase 2 interim results in prostate cancer***ALD8:23amTTI10:54amTRAFFICExtension of closing date for Rights Issue***AOU9:35amHSN10:53amHANSEN TECChairman's Address to Shareholders***AR39:10amCGO10:40amCPT GLOBALCEO's Address to Shareholders***ARX8:32amGEV10:30amGLOBENEVENAGM Presentation 2021***ARX8:27am14D10:23am1414DEGREEChairman and Chief Executive Officer Address to AGM***ASM8:18amCXM10:20amCENTREXArdmore Phosphate Project - Extension Fee Settlement***ASQ1:52pmNUH10:13amNUHEARANuheara Clinical Trial and FDA 510(K) Pathway Update***ATC8:42amM2410:11amMAMBALTD2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***AUR9:10am14D10:10am1414DEGREEDevelopment Approval Variation Granted***BBC8:18amAGS10:09amALLIANCEAGM 2021 MD's Company Presentation***BBC8:17amCPH10:08amCRESOUpdate on Price and Volume Query Response***BC88:18amMM810:08amMED METALSMedallion Raises $4.8 million to Continue to Advance RGP***BCI8:43am4DS10:05am4DSMEMORYProspectus***BDC8:43am4DS10:05am4DSMEMORYCompany Update***BFC9:01am4DS10:04am4DSMEMORYSuccessful $2.5 million Placement and Launch of SPP***BIT9:19amWCN10:02amWHITECLIFF$912k Raised Through Heavily Supported Placement***BPM8:22amGL110:01amGLOBALLITHPositive Lithium Assay Results***BRN9:35amTPD9:58amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV Project Update***BYE9:28amMPR9:57amMPOWERCompany Update***CAV8:22amMPR9:56amMPOWERChairman's Address to Shareholders***CCZ8:17amEML9:55amEMLPAYMENTCentral Bank of Ireland Update***CGO10:40amNWH9:55amNRWHOLDLTDCEO Address & Presentation to Shareholders***CNB9:40amRLG9:55amROOLIFEGROCompletion of Distribution Agreement and Placement Update***CPH10:08amEGL9:53amENVN GROUPEGL CHAIR AND CEO AGM ADDRESS & PRESENTATION***CPT9:36amZNO9:50amZOONOGROUPZoono AGM Presentation***CU69:46amLSR9:49amLODESTARNickel Sulphides Intersected in Nepean Deeps Drilling***CU69:40amAFR9:49amAFRICAN EN$2M Share Placement***CVV11:58amMAU9:47amMAGNET RESReinstatement to Official Quotation***CXM10:20amMAU9:46amMAGNET RESRaises funds to advance HN9 and Lady Julie projects***DBI8:32amCU69:46amCLARITY PHManaging Directors Presentation to Annual General Meeting***DOU9:02amGLL9:45amGAL ENERGYAppointment of Managing Director***EGL9:53amSTN9:43amSATURN METSATURN RAISES $8 MILLION TO ADVANCE APOLLO HILL***EGR9:34amGLV9:41amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Major Milestone - Valaris Drill Contract Signed***EL89:40amCNB9:40amCARNABYRESExploration Update - 10,000m Of Drilling Underway***EM29:18amEL89:40amELEVATEURAElevate Secures $11.5M to Accelerate its Growth Strategy***EML9:55amS329:40amSOUTH32Sierra Gorda Transaction Update***EMV1:34pmCU69:40amCLARITY PHChairman's Address to Shareholders***ENR8:16amKKO9:39amKINETIKOThird Well of Korhaan Project Spudded***EVS12:59pmPH29:38amPUREHYDRODetails of the order of Hydrogen Trucks and Hydrogen Supply***FCT9:32amVAL9:37amVALORESA$5.4M Placement Supports Exploration on Uranium Properties***FFX8:23amCPT9:36amCIPHERPTCipherpoint Completes VIT Cyber Security Acquisition***FGR9:16amOPN9:36amOPPENNEGUS Pilot Program - corrected announcement date***FPH7:30amBRN9:35amBRAINCHIPAdditional Information on MegaChips Agreement***FSA1:54pmAOU9:35amAUROCH MINNICKEL SULPHIDES INTERSECTED IN NEPEAN DEEPS DRILLING***GEV10:30amIEC9:34amINTRA ENGYAgreement to Sell Tanzania Coal Interests for US$2.0 million***GL110:01amMCE9:34amMATRIX CETrading Halt***GLA9:05amEGR9:34amECOGRAFPOSCO & EcoGraf enter into Battery Anode Material Agreement***GLL9:45amACW9:33amACTINOGENStrategic Update & Capital Raising Investor Presentation***GLV9:41amFCT9:32amFIRSTWAVETrading Halt***GRL9:08amACW9:31amACTINOGENProgram Expansion & Capital Raising***GTK7:31amLIN9:31amLINDIAN$1 Million Placement Completed***GTK7:31amWOA9:30amWIDE OPENTrading Halt***GTK7:30amAGI9:30amAINSWORTHAGI 2021 AGM Addresses to Shareholders and Presentation***GTK7:30amIEC9:29amINTRA ENGYReinstatement to Official Quotation***GUD8:33amBYE9:28amBYRON ENERSM71 F2 & F4 Operations Update and SM69 E2 Production Update***HE88:17amLMG9:25amLATROBELMG Project Update***HSN10:53amIXU9:25amIXUPTrading Halt***IEC9:34amMXC9:25amMGC PHARMAProduction Completed of A$1M ArtemiC Order from SPC***IEC9:29amBIT9:19amBIOTRONBIOTRON DRUG EFFECTIVE AGAINST COVID-19 IN ANIMALS***IXR9:18amNAE9:18amNEW AGEPhase 2 Drilling Commences on Central Pilbara Projects WA***IXU9:25amIXR9:18amIONICRAREHigh Grade Infill Drill Results from Makuutu***KGN11:37amEM29:18amEAGLE MMLInvestor Presentation***KGN11:35amFGR9:16amFIRSTGRAPHPureGRAPH enhanced conductive coating launched***KIN11:45amAUR9:10amAURISMINEEntitlement Offer Results and Shortfall Notification***KKO9:39amAR39:10amAUSTRAREAssays Confirm Regional Prospectivity of Koppamurra Project***LIN9:31amSTM9:08amSUN METALSEl Palmar - more outstanding drill intersections***LKY8:21amGRL9:08amGODOLPHINLewis Ponds Soil Re-Interpretation Completed***LMG9:25amAD19:08amAD1 HOLDApplyDirect secures and expands customer base***LPI9:07amLPI9:07amLITHPOWINTCEO Presentation to Shareholders***LPI9:06amLPI9:06amLITHPOWINTChairman's Address to Shareholders***LSR9:49amPNX9:05amPNX METALSDrilling extends near-surface gold zones at Glencoe***M2410:11amGLA9:05amGLADIATORDrilling to Commence - Minjingu Uranium & Phosphate Project***M2R8:22amTTI9:04amTRAFFICTraffic Technologies Awarded Up To $9.0 Million Contracts***MAU9:47amDOU9:02amDOUUGHDouugh to launch cash rewards offering via Chrome extension***MAU9:46amBFC9:01amBEST GLOBBusiness Update Presentation***MCE9:34amNAB9:01amNAT. BANKAXX:NAB's acquisition of Citi's AU consumer business not opp***MM810:08amOZZ9:00amOZZRESAcquisition of highly prospective Leonora tenements***MMI8:53amNKL8:59amNICKELXLTDNickelX to acquire Cosmos South in the Leinster Nickel Belt***MPR9:57am360​8:59amLIFE360Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer & Placement***MPR9:56amPPM8:57amPEPPERMONEProfit Guidance***MTC8:23amSTG8:57amSTRAKER TLH1 FY22 Results Annoucement***MXC9:25amSTG8:57amSTRAKER TLInvestor Presentation H1 FY22***NAB9:01amMMI8:53amMETROMININExpanded and Extended LOI with Xiangsen Aluminium***NAE9:18amNTL8:52amNEWTALISMNBroken Hills contract terminated***NKL8:59amSKO8:50amSERKOSerko NZ$75 Million Placement Fully Subscribed***NTL8:52amPKD8:50amPARKD LTDPKD Signs HOA for $8.2m Staged Kewdale Development***NUH10:13amBCI8:43amBCIMINERALMinisterial Approval for Mardie Project***NWH9:55amSTG8:43amSTRAKER TLAppendix 4D H1 FY22***OPN9:36amPXS8:43amPHARMAXISSecurity Purchase Plan***OPN8:22amBDC8:43amBARDOCGOLDHigh-grade results confirm extensions of Zoroastrian Deposit***OZZ9:00amATC8:42amALTECH CHEAltech - 30% Higher Energy Density Anode Achieved in LiB***PEB7:30amSI68:35amSIXSIG METNew Prospect Area With Multiple High Priority Drill Targets***PH29:38amGUD8:33amG.U.D.Wilsons Rapid Insights Conference***PIL8:18amARX8:32amAROA BIOAroa Biosurgery Half Yearly Report H1 FY21***PIQ12:10pmDBI8:32amDALRYMPLE3Q-21 Distribution of 4.5 cents per stapled security***PKD8:50amAHX8:30amAPIAMManaging Director's Address to the AGM***PNN8:30amPNN8:30amPEPINNINILithium brine blending study Results***PNX9:05amADH8:28amADAIRSADH Acquisition of Focus on Furniture Presentation***PPM8:57amARX8:27amAROA BIOAppendix 4D and Half Year Report***PXS8:43amADH8:27amADAIRSADH Acquisition of Focus on Furniture***RHT12:01pmALD8:23amAMPOLPotential Hybrid Issue and Property Transaction***RLG9:55amAHX8:23amAPIAMApiam acquires Fraser Coast and Armidale vet clinics***RRL8:22amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHShare Purchase Plan Heavily Oversubscribed***RRL8:22amMTC8:23amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Limited - Corporate Update***RUL11:28amOPN8:22amOPPENNEGUS Pilot Program - Century 21 and RE/MAX Broker Agreements***S329:40amCAV8:22amCARNAVALEBarracuda PGE-Ni-Cu Project exploration update***SI68:35amM2R8:22amMIRAMARGidji JV Exploration Update***SKO8:50amRRL8:22amREGISAGM Presentation 2021***SNC11:38amRRL8:22amREGISChairman's Address to Shareholders***SPL11:03amBPM8:22amBPM MINSanty Aircore Results Define 2.2km-Long Gold Anomaly***SRH1:15pmLKY8:21amLOCKSLEYTottenham Drilling Results Support Resource Definition***SSL11:31amASM8:18amAUSSTRATMASM Korean Metals Plant Commences Hot Commissioning***STG8:57amBC88:18amBLACK CATAccelerated Growth Strategy for Fingals Mining Centre***STG8:57amBBC8:18amBNKBANKINGAGM Access and Chairman's Address***STG8:43amPIL8:18amPEPPERMINTPeppermint raises $5 million***STM9:08amSUH8:18amSTH HEM MIInvestor Presentation***STN9:43amBBC8:17amBNKBANKINGBNK FY22 Earnings Update***SUH8:18amHE88:17amHELIOSUpdate - Seismic Agreement with Chevron***TPD9:58amCCZ8:17amCASTILLOCOOption to Acquire Lithium Projects Extended***TTB11:43amENR8:16amENCOUNTERExtensive outcropping copper at Sandover - NT***TTI10:54amGTK7:31amGENTRACKInvestor Presentation***TTI9:04amGTK7:31amGENTRACKFinancial Statements***UNI11:24amGTK7:30amGENTRACKMarket Announcement - Annual Results***VAL9:37amGTK7:30amGENTRACKAnnual Results for the Year Ended 30 September 2021***WCN10:02amPEB7:30amPACIFIC EDHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***WOA9:30amFPH7:30amF&P HEALTHHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ZNO9:50am


----------



## barney (26 November 2021)

*3.50pm Friday 26th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeVBC3:50pmVERBRECLChairman & MD AGM Address to Shareholders***3DA10:19amAXP3:15pmAXPENERGYReserves and Resources Update***3DA10:18amUCW2:59pmUCW LTDSale of Gradability***AFG8:18amIVT2:15pmINVENTISAcquisition Funding Program***AGE10:14amCM82:12pmCROWDResponse to ASX Price Query***ALB8:19amPKD1:56pmPARKD LTDAGM Chairman's address to shareholders & CEO Presentation***ALD8:22amSWP1:28pmSWOOPHLTDChair and CEO Presentations 2021 AGM***AMP7:47amAUC1:11pmAnnual General Meeting Corporate Presentation***ANG12:16pmGL11:08pmGLOBALLITHDDB: Multiple Contract Awards***ANG12:14pmDDB1:08pmDDBLASTMultiple Contract Awards***AUC1:11pmANG12:16pmAUSTIN ENGCEO & MD's address to 2021 Annual General Meeting***AXP3:15pmANG12:14pmAUSTIN ENGChairman's Address to 2021 Annual General Meeting***BCI9:13amOGA11:32amOCEANGROWNAGM Presentation***BDG10:03amPPY11:04amPAPYRUSChairman's Address to AGM 22 November 2021***BEN9:42amCNI10:58amCENTURIAAGM 2021 Chairman and Joint CEO's Address***BOL10:50amBOL10:50amBOOMAGM Presentation***BOL10:48amBOL10:48amBOOMAGM Address to Shareholders***BRB8:22amCDD10:45amCARDNOAnnual General Meeting CEO Address***CDD10:45amCDD10:44amCARDNOAnnual General Meeting Chairman's Address***CDD10:44amCDD10:43amCARDNOAnnual General Meeting Presentation***CDD10:43amHNG10:36amHGL LTDPlacement***CM82:12pmHNG10:36amHGL LTDPlacement***CNI10:58amPRU10:36amPERSEUSAGM Results***CPN9:12amLIN10:24amLINDIANResponse to ASX Appendix 5B Query***DCC9:07amRNU10:20amRENASCORHigher Yields and Higher Prices for Siviour Project***DDB1:08pm3DA10:19amAMAEROINT2021 AGM CEO's Presentation***DTC9:09am3DA10:18amAMAEROINT2021 AGM Chairman's and CEO's Addresses***DTC9:04amAGE10:14amChairman's Address - 2021 AGM***EGR9:47amMAY10:13amMELBANAAGM 2021 Presentation***ERD7:30amHXL10:07amHEXIMA$1 Million Raised via Share Purchase Plan***FBR9:26amBDG10:03amBLK DRAGONPlacement Completed for $1.85m***FOD9:49amUCM9:58amUSCOMOFFER BOOKLET Non-Renounceable Rights Issue***FOR8:35amPRO9:58amPROPHECYProphecy Investor Presentation AGM 2021***G889:48amPRO9:56amPROPHECYProphecy Delivers Ongoing ARR Growth through eMite and Snare***GL11:08pmROO9:53amROOTSRoots expands into Africa through Letter of Intent***GML8:24amPAL9:53amPALLAPHARMSale and Leaseback of Coolaroo Site***HNG10:36amHOR9:50amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Lights Phase 1 Stockpile Results Received***HNG10:36amMAY9:49amMELBANAStatus update of Alameda-1 drilling operations***HOR9:50amFOD9:49amFOOD REVAGM Address to Shareholders***HXL10:07amG889:48amMILERC drilling to commence at G88's Yarrambee Cu-Zn-Ni Project***IVT2:15pmIVT9:48amINVENTISChairman's & Managing Director's Address to Shareholders***IVT9:48amVIC9:47amVIC MINES3,000 Metre RC Drill Programme Commences***KAR9:43amEGR9:47amECOGRAFAnnual General Meeting Presentation***LGL8:19amPGC9:46amPARAGONStrategic Partnership with Centuria Healthcare***LIN10:24amKAR9:43amKAROON2021 Annual General Meeting Address and Presentation***LM88:18amBEN9:42amBEN ADE BKDigital Transformation presentation and script***MAY10:13amWNR9:32amWINGARA AGWNR Investor Presentation FY22 H1***MAY9:49amOLL9:32amOPENLEARNInvestment from global tech-growth firm and rights issue***MDR8:29amTAR9:31amTARUGAMINTaruga Receives $300,000 refund from SA Government***MHC9:28amWNR9:30amWINGARA AGWNR Overview FY22 H1***OGA11:32amMHC9:28amMANHATTANPonton Uranium Project***OLL9:32amRZI9:27amRAIZINVESTAGM Presentation***PAL9:53amFBR9:26amFASTBRICKFBR completes $10 million placement***PFG8:30amVMY9:25amVIMY RESNotification of substantial commencement - Mulga Rock***PGC9:46amWNR9:23amWINGARA AGHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***PKD1:56pmWGR9:16amWESTERNGRLAGM Presentation***PPY11:04amBCI9:13amBCIMINERALShare Purchase Plan Booklet***PRO9:58amCPN9:12amCASPINYarabrook Drilling Intersects Nickel and Copper Sulphides***PRO9:56amVTG9:09amVITA GROUPVTG - Guidance for H1 FY22***PRU10:36amDTC9:09amDAMSTRAAGM CEO Presentation***RNU10:20amVTG9:08amVITA GROUPVTG 2021 AGM - Presentation and Address***ROO9:53amDCC9:07amDIGITALXEntry into Digital Finance CRC Partnership Agreement***RZI9:27amSHV9:07amSELECTFY2021 Full Year Results Presentation***SHV9:07amDTC9:04amDAMSTRAChairman's Address to AGM***SHV9:03amSHV9:03amSELECTFY2021 Full Year Results Announcement***SHV9:02amSHV9:02amSELECTAppendix 4E and FY2021 Annual Report***SWP1:28pmFOR8:35amFORAGER AUANNOUNCEMENT REGARDING DISTRIBUTIONS POLICY***TAR9:31amPFG8:30amPRIME FIN2021 AGM - Chairman's Address and MD CEO Presentation***TIG8:19amMDR8:29amMEDADVISORAGM Presentation***TON8:22amGML8:24amGATEWAYDrilling Resumes at Gidgee Gold Project***UCM9:58amTON8:22amTRITONMINCompelling Desktop Study Results on Proposed Ancuabe CPP***UCW2:59pmALD8:22amAMPOLAmpol Successfully Prices A$500 Million Subordinated Notes***VBC3:50pmBRB8:22amBREAKERManna Opens Up***VIC9:47amALB8:19amALBIONRESShallow Zinc-Lead Mineralisation Intersected at Pillara East***VMY9:25amTIG8:19amTIG achieves record tonnage of 906kt coal sales for 2021***VTG9:09amLGL8:19amLYNCHGROUPChair / CEO transcript and AGM presentation***VTG9:08amLM88:18amLUNNONMETRe-assays Record Excellent Results for N75C***WGR9:16amAFG8:18amAUSTRA FINAFG 2021 AGM Address to Shareholders***WNR9:32amAMP7:47amAMPAMP announces expected FY 21 impairments***WNR9:30amERD7:30amEROADEROAD accelerates towards next phase of growth***WNR9:23am


----------



## barney (29 November 2021)

*11.06am Monday 29th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeE3311:06amEAST33 LTDChairman's Address to Shareholders - 2021 AGM***1AD8:33amFLX11:05amFELIXCEO's Presentation to Shareholders***ABR9:22amFLX11:01amFELIXCEO & Chairman's Address to Shareholders***ACW9:31amEGY10:15amENERGYTECHEGY AGM Presentation November 2021***ANW9:59amFCT10:14amFIRSTWAVEInvestor Presentation***ARL8:30amFCT10:11amFIRSTWAVEBidder's Statement***ARV8:34amFCT10:07amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave to acquire Opmantek & launches $14m Equity Raising***AZY8:30amZEU10:06amZEUSRESOURField Work Updates of Mortimer Hills Project***BKY9:39amKTG10:05amKTIGInvestor Presentation***CAD9:37amMCE10:03amMATRIX CECapital Raise Investor Presentation***CAE9:44amMGT10:02amMAGNETITEChairman's Address and Presentation to 2021 AGM***CBE8:31amVBS10:00amVECTUS BIOThird S.A.D. Group Reviewed By Trial Safety Review Committee***CHK9:26amLNY9:59amLANEWAYANW: Corporate and Project Update***CTP9:53amANW9:59amAUS TINCorporate and Project Update***CTP9:34amRAP9:56amRESAPPResApp receives regulatory approvals for cough counter***CTP8:57amMOH9:55amMOHO RESRC Drilling at Omrah Nickel Target Commenced***CUE9:53amTRU9:55amTRUSCREENHalf Year Accounts***CUE9:34amEMR9:54amEMERALDTrading Halt***CUE8:57amNZO9:53amNZ OIL&GASCUE: Cue signs Northern Territory Gas Supply Agreement***DRE8:29amCUE9:53amCUECue signs Northern Territory Gas Supply Agreement***DTC9:39amCTP9:53amCENT PETRLCUE: Cue signs Northern Territory Gas Supply Agreement***E3311:06amMCE9:51amMATRIX CEMatrix successfully completes $7 million capital raise***EGY10:15amEPN9:50amEPSILONTrading Halt***EMR9:54amPRX9:46amPRODGOLProgress Results for Buccaneer Diamond Drilling***EPM8:30amSXY9:46amSENEXExtension of POSCO International exclusivity period***EPN9:50amCAE9:44amCANNINDAHNear Surface High Grade Cu in Hole 4***FCT10:14amIXU9:43amIXUPCommitments for $10 million of Growth Funding Received***FCT10:11amWOA9:43amWIDE OPENWOA raises $20M to transition into plant-based manufacturing***FCT10:07amGLV9:41amGLOBALOILGEP-127 Completion of in-field Hydrogen and Helium Survey***FLX11:05amRFF9:40amRURALFUNDSCattle and cropping property acquisition***FLX11:01amDTC9:39amDAMSTRADamstra signs contract variation with CPB Contractors***FNT8:30amBKY9:39amBERKELEYPermitting Update***FRB9:10amCAD9:37amCAENEUSRoberts Hill Results Update***FRI8:23amOKU9:35amOKLO RESOklo Extends High Grade Gold at Disse***GAL8:31amIKE9:35amIKE GPSIKE 1H FY22 Results Presentation***GLV9:41amNZO9:34amNZ OIL&GASCTP: Central signs new NT Gas Supply Agreement for 3.15 PJs***GML8:30amCUE9:34amCUECTP: Central signs new NT Gas Supply Agreement for 3.15 PJs***HAV9:18amCTP9:34amCENT PETRLCentral signs new NT Gas Supply Agreement for up to 3.15 PJs***ICN9:08amMHI9:34amMERCHANTAppendix 4D and Interim Report***ICN8:59amX2M9:33amX2MCONNECTChairman's and CEO's Address to Shareholders***IKE9:35amACW9:31amACTINOGENXanaMIA Part A trial achieves target enrolment***IKE7:30amWAM9:30amWAMCAPITALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***IKE7:30amPGF9:30amPMGLOBALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***IKE7:30amPAF9:30amPMASIANUpdate on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***IMA8:28amRR19:27amREACHRESRare Earth Acquisition***IMA8:25amLCK9:27amLEIGHCREEKTrading Halt***IMR9:12amPEC9:26amPERPET RESAGM Presentation***ITM8:51amCHK9:26amCOHIBAIOCG Drilling Update***IXU9:43amPEC9:25amPERPET RESChairman's Address - AGM***JDR8:54amVMC9:25amVENUS METRXL: Drilling at Youanmi returns significant intersections***JGH9:14amRXL9:25amROX RESDrilling at Youanmi returns more significant intersections***KAL9:08amMM19:24amMIDASMidas Completes Drilling at Weebo & Sunset***KGM9:16amXF19:24amXREFXref adds CheckSocial to its marketplace***KTG10:05amTMB9:23amTAMBOURAHExploration Update***KWR9:11amRDN9:23amRAIDEN RESMaiden drilling program commences at Arrow Project***LCK9:27amVMT9:23amVMOTOVmoto launches new premium products and brand re-design***LNY9:59amSHN9:22amSUNSHGOLDKeans Drilling Results***LRL9:08amABR9:22amAMERPACBOABR Continues to Deliver Positive Progress into US Listing***M2M9:06amSHO9:21amSPORTSHPlacement raising $2,800,000***MAU8:30amMGH9:20amMAAS GROUPMGH Investor Presentation November 2021***MCE10:03amSXY9:20amSENEXExtension of POSCO International exclusivity period***MCE9:51amHAV9:18amHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***MGH9:20amVR19:18amVECTIONTECTrading Halt***MGT10:02amKGM9:16amKNORTHGOLDLindsays Settlement***MHI9:34amJGH9:14amJADE GASJade Commences Six Well Drilling Program***MHK8:26amIMR9:12amIMRICORStrategic Investment in MiRTLE Medical***MM19:24amKWR9:11amKINGWESTSir Laurence Gold Discovery grows to over 1km strike length***MNS9:04amFRB9:10amFIREBIRDTrading Halt***MOH9:55amICN9:08amICONENERGYProspectus***NZO9:53amLRL9:08amLABYRINTHVisible Gold Intersected in Drilling at Denain Project***NZO9:34amKAL9:08amKALGOORLIEKalGolds first drill program hits gold at Bulong Taurus***NZO8:57amM2M9:06amMTMALCOLMCalypso Gravity Survey Results***OCA7:33amMNS9:04amMAGNISResponse to Media Article***OCA7:33amTTI9:03amTRAFFICADM Capital Commitment to Participate in Shortfall***OCA7:32amICN8:59amICONENERGYPro-Rata Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Offer***OKU9:35amNZO8:57amNZ OIL&GASNew Gas Supply Contract Media release***PAF9:30amCUE8:57amCUENZO: New Gas Supply Contract Media release***PEC9:26amCTP8:57amCENT PETRLNZO: New Gas Supply Contract Media release***PEC9:25amTBN8:56amTAMBORANOperational Update - EP161 Tanumbirini***PEX8:51amSTO8:56amSANTOSTBN: Operational Update - EP161 Tanumbirini***PGF9:30amJDR8:54amJADAR RESPreliminary Pilbara Field Assessment Completed***PGY8:33amPEX8:51amPEEL MNGHigh Grade Maiden Copper Resource At Wirlong***PRX9:46amITM8:51amITECHMINNew Rare Earth Prospect on Eyre Peninsula***PYG8:45amPYG8:45amPAYGROUPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***RAP9:56amARV8:34amARTEMISShallow High Grade Gold and Copper Carlow West & Quod Est***RDN9:23am1AD8:33amADALTAAGM presentations & first iCAR-T data***RFF9:40amTEG8:33amTRIANGLECliff Head Operations Update***RR19:27amPGY8:33amPILOTTEG: Cliff Head Operations Update***RXL9:25amXTC8:31amXANTIPPEOption to Acquire Lithium Brine Tenements in Argentina***SFX8:28amCBE8:31amCOBREInvestment in Armada Metals***SFX8:25amGAL8:31amGALILEOFraser Range Diamond Drilling Underway***SGC8:29amAZY8:30amANTIPA MINFurther Significant Gold-Copper Discoveries at Minyari***SHN9:22amTUA8:30amTUAS LTDAcquisition of additional 5G spectrum***SHO9:21amGML8:30amGATEWAYShallow Oxide Zone Extended At Achilles North***SMP8:23amEPM8:30amECLMETALSEclipse to Divest Northern Territory Projects***SMP7:30amFNT8:30amFRONTIEREncouraging First Pass Rock Chip Results & Desktop Review***STO8:56amARL8:30amARDEARES2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***STX8:25amMAU8:30amMAGNET RESHomeward Bound South Shapes up with 20M AT 3G/T from 64M***SXY9:46amTYR8:30amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 89 - Week Ended 26 November 2021***SXY9:20amSGC8:29amSACGASCOPhilippine Operated Services Contracts Update***TBN8:56amDRE8:29amDREDNOUGHTFive Carbonatite Intrusions Identified at Mangaroon Project***TEG8:33amWAF8:28amWESTAFRICAShare Purchase Plan Closes Oversubscribed***TMB9:23amSFX8:28amSHEFF RESIMA: Strategic Acquisition Boosts Mineral Resources***TMG8:25amIMA8:28amIMAGE RESStrategic Acquisition Boosts Mineral Resources***TPD8:25amMHK8:26amMETALHAWKBerehaven Exploration Update***TRU9:55amVUL8:26amVULCAN EVulcan signs lithium supply agreement with Stellantis***TTI9:03amTPD8:25amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Update***TUA8:30amSTX8:25amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Update***TYR8:30amSFX8:25amSHEFF RESBinding $24M Sale of Eneabba Project***VBS10:00amIMA8:25amIMAGE RESSFX: Binding $24M Sale of Eneabba Project***VMC9:25amTMG8:25amTRIGG MINGravity Surveys Commence as Trigg Strengthens SOP Growth***VMT9:23amSMP8:23amSMARTPAYFY22 Half Year results announcement***VR19:18amFRI8:23amFINBARGarden Towers wins development approval***VUL8:26amOCA7:33amOCEA HEALTHalf Year Accounts***WAF8:28amOCA7:33amOCEA HEALTHalf Year Accounts***WAM9:30amOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTResults Announcement (NZX form)***WOA9:43amIKE7:30amIKE GPSNZX results Announcement***X2M9:33amIKE7:30amIKE GPS30 September 2021 Half Year Accounts***XF19:24amIKE7:30amIKE GPSikeGPS Half Year Results Announcement***XTC8:31amSMP7:30amSMARTPAYHalf Year Result***ZEU10:06am


----------



## barney (30 November 2021)

*10.38am Tuesday 30th November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeLCK10:38amLEIGHCREEKOfftake Heads of Agreement signed with Daelim***9SP9:05amIOU10:35amIOUPAYTrading Halt***A1M9:48amSES10:18amSECOSAGM Presentation***AFG8:21amVR110:08amVECTIONTECStrongly supported institutional focussed funding round***AGR9:17amSPL10:07amSTARPHARMAAGM Chairman address and CEO presentation***AKN9:27amBCT10:05amBLUECHIIPBluechiip secures FDA Registration and CE IVD Certification***ALB8:20amREZ10:01amRES&EN GRPFirst Granny Venn Milling Campaign Completed***AMP8:02amRHY10:00amRHYTHM BIOCE Mark Granted for ColoSTAT***AMP7:59amCKF9:59amCOLLINS FDCollins Foods Growth Sparked by European Recovery***AQX8:25amTGA9:59amTHORN GRPRelease of Half Yearly Results***ASP9:49amTGA9:57amTHORN GRPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***ASP9:47amIOU9:57amIOUPAYPause in Trading***ATC9:19amBCC9:55amBEAM COMSMD's Presentation to Beam AGM 2021***AX89:21amILU9:53amILUKA RESWimmera Mineral Resource Estimate***BCC9:55amCPH9:52amCRESOTrading Halt***BCT10:05amTG19:51amTECHGENField Exploration Update***BKI8:23amCI19:51amCREDITLCI1 Green BNPL in Hong Kong***BSX9:00amSTK9:50amSTRICKLANDHigh Grade Gold Intersected at Dusk Til Dawn Yandal Project***CCP9:39amASP9:49amASPERMONTPreliminary Final Report***CCP9:39amIDZ9:48amINDSKYDIVE2021 AGM - Chairman's Address to Shareholders***CCZ8:20amA1M9:48amA1MINESLTDMultiple Targets Identified-Copper Hills Belt-Marymia***CI19:51amASP9:47amASPERMONTPreliminary Final Report Operational Highlights***CKF9:59amHLF9:47amHALOFOODCOHalo Records Strong First Half Growth***CKF9:45amCLA9:47amCELRESTrading Halt***CLA9:47amDUN9:46amDUNDASDundas - New Exploration Licence Application***CPH9:52amCKF9:45amCOLLINS FDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report***DUN9:46amGUD9:45amG.U.D.AutoPacific Group Investor Presentation***ECS9:41amHLF9:42amHALOFOODCOAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Accounts***EMV9:10amGLN9:41amGALANLITHExcellent PEA Results for Candelas Project***EQN8:41amECS9:41amECSBOTANICMedicinal cannabis supply agreement with Cannvalate***FRX9:16amTIE9:40amTIETTOHigh Grade Gold Intercepts Within AG Resource & Along Strike***GED9:26amSMN9:40amSTRUCT MONArbitration Award Received***GLN9:41amTGA9:39amTHORN GRPCCP: Credit Corp to acquire assets of Radio Rentals***GRV8:16amCCP9:39amCREDITCORPCredit Corp to acquire assets of Radio Rentals***GTR9:32amQIP9:39amQANTMIPQANTM 2021 Annual General Meeting Addresses***GUD9:45amTGA9:39amTHORN GRPSale of Consumer Finance Business Radio Rentals***GUD9:24amCCP9:39amCREDITCORPTGA: Sale of Consumer Finance Business Radio Rentals***GUD8:48amNWC9:35amNEWWORLDROutstanding Wide Intercepts in Deepest Hole at Antler***HLF9:47amTNR9:34amTORIANDiorite North Estera Lode Further High Grade Gold Results***HLF9:42amZEO9:33amZEOTECHPilot Program Update - First Continuous Closed-Loop Circuit***IDZ9:48amGTR9:32amGTI RESDrilling Commences at Thor ISR Uranium Project in Wyoming***ILU9:53amPRX9:31amPRODGOLMajor JV with Newmont for Monza Gold Project***IOU10:35amPUA9:28amPEAKMINLTDCopper Mineralisation In Intrusions Extends Greenrock Target***IOU9:57amAKN9:27amAUKINGOre Grade Copper Discovery North of Sandiego Deposit***IVR9:10amGED9:26amGOLD DEEPVery High-Grade Copper-Lead-Silver Intersections at Nosib***JDR8:53amGUD9:24amG.U.D.GUD agrees to acquire AutoPacific Group***LCK10:38amPFE9:23amPANTERANew Copper Targets Identified at Yampi***MKG9:00amSUP9:21amSUPLAKEMike Young appointed as Managing Director***MQG8:38amAX89:21amACCELERATEAccelerate and Vytas Completed the Tambellup Transaction***MTR8:14amMXC9:21amMGC PHARMATrading Halt***MXC9:21amPIL9:20amPEPPERMINTAGM Presentation Nov 2021***NME8:13amPIL9:19amPEPPERMINTDisclosure Document***NVX8:54amATC9:19amALTECH CHETrading Halt***NWC9:35amYOJ9:18amYOJEEBusiness Update***NXL8:24amAGR9:17amAGUIA RESManaging Director's Presentation to Shareholders***NZM7:30amFRX9:16amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam White Label eSIM Agreement signed with BP Mobile***PCK9:03amSSH9:15amSSHGROUPSSH Strengthens Balance Sheet by Repaying Short-Term Debt***PFE9:23amEMV9:10amEMVISIONClinical Trial Data Drives Confidence for Expanded Studies***PIL9:20amIVR9:10amINVESTIGATParis PFS Delivers Outstanding Results***PIL9:19amPPY9:09amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***POD9:04amSPQ9:09amSUPERIORBottletree drilling indicates Cu-Au-Mo porphyry system***PPY9:09am9SP9:05am9SPOKESHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***PPY8:59amTTI9:04amTRAFFICOrders of $3m Smart City LED Street Lights Secured***PRX9:31amPOD9:04amPODIUMChairman's Address to Shareholders***PUA9:28amPCK9:03amPAINCHEKResponse to ASX Price and Volume Query***PXX8:22amBSX9:00amBLACKSTONEFirst Drill Hole at Jewel Intersects Cu, Ni and Co Sulfide***QIP9:39amMKG9:00amMAKOSecond Drill Secured to Fast Track Napie Development***REZ10:01amPPY8:59amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RHY10:00amSHO8:58amSPORTSHLaunch of Ellevate Football - talent scouting app***RMI8:21amVOR8:56amVORTIVLIMHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***RZI8:29amNVX8:54amNOVONIXChairman's Address to the AGM***SES10:18amJDR8:53amJADAR RESShaw River Project Due Diligence Completed***SHO8:58amGUD8:48amG.U.D.Trading Halt***SMN9:40amTOE8:42amTORO ENERGToro to Assess 90.9Mlbs U3O8 Portfolio for Opportunities***SPL10:07amEQN8:41amEQUINOXProject Update***SPQ9:09amMQG8:38amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group Share Purchase Plan***SSH9:15amRZI8:29amRAIZINVESTSeven West Media Makes Strategic Investment in Raiz***STK9:50amAQX8:25amALICEQUEENIP SURVEY COMMENCED AT HORN ISLAND***SUP9:21amNXL8:24amNUIX LTDChairman and Group CEO Addresses, Trading Update***TG19:51amTLG8:24amTALGAGROUPTripartite LOI Update***TGA9:59amBKI8:23amBKI INVESTBKI Nov 21 Investor Presentation and FY22 Trading Update***TGA9:57amPXX8:22amPOLARXFour major exploration programs completed - assays pending***TGA9:39amRMI8:21amRES MININGFunding for Nickel Exploration***TGA9:39amAFG8:21amAUSTRA FINAFG to acquire Asset Finance Aggregator Fintelligence***TIE9:40amALB8:20amALBIONRESDrilling Commences at Leinster Nickel-Copper Project***TLG8:24amCCZ8:20amCASTILLOCOProving up Big One Deposit a Strategic Priority***TNR9:34amGRV8:16amGREENVALEGeorgina Basin Update***TOE8:42amMTR8:14amMETALTIGERInvestment in Armada Metals Limited IPO***TTI9:04amNME8:13amNEX METALSReinstatement to Quotation***VOR8:56amAMP8:02amAMPAMP provides demerger and strategy update***VR110:08amAMP7:59amAMPAMP Investor Day Presentation 2021***YOJ9:18amNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME acquires BusinessDesk to supercharge digital growth***ZEO9:33am


----------



## barney (1 December 2021)

*12.07pm Wednesday 1st December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeMXC12:07pmMGC PHARMAUK Capital Raising Completed***AEF8:22amAXE11:50amARCHER MATSensing pathways developed to detect genetic information***AGY8:17amM2M11:47amMTMALCOLMInvestor Presentation***AHI9:50amWFL11:28amWELLFULLYLAGM Presentation including Top 20 Listing***AIS8:37amAXP11:22amAXPENERGYReserves & Resources Update Webinar***ALD9:51amBPP11:09amBABYLONPUBabylon Secures New Three-Year Agreement with Premier Coal***AM78:16amKCN11:02amKINGSGATEKCN receives C$1 million payment from TDG***ASO10:17amCCR10:57amCREDIT CLRCCR Continues Global Expansion, Extends Offering Into NZ***ASO10:00amCLA10:49amCELRESMCB Project Scoping Study***AXE11:50amCOE10:44amCOOPERTrading Halt***AXP11:22amLTR10:39amLIONTOWNEquity Capital Raising Presentation***BDG9:39amLTR10:38amLIONTOWN$450m fully underwritten placement to fund Kathleen Valley***BDG9:30amASO10:17amASTONMINTrading Halt***BGL8:16amBNO10:11amBIONOMICSFast Track Designation for BNC210 in Social Anxiety Disorder***BMO8:33amMEK10:03amMEEKAGOLDMurchison Gold Project Scoping Study***BNO10:11amEM110:01amEMERGEGAMTrading Halt***BNR10:00amASO10:00amASTONMINPause in Trading***BNZ9:55amBNR10:00amBULLETINSpodumene in Pegmatite Confirmed Ravensthorpe Project***BPP11:09amINA10:00amINGENIAIngenia completes acquisition of Seachange and Caravan Parks***CAI8:12amEM19:57amEMERGEGAMPause in Trading***CCR10:57amFRB9:56amFIREBIRDHill 616 Maiden Inferred Resource Increases Mn 90%***CDA8:19amM3M9:56amM3MININGHigh priority gold targets identified at Edjudina***CHM9:13amLBY9:55amLAYBUY GHLInvestor Presentation for Laybuy Webinar***CHM9:10amBNZ9:55amBENZMININGTrading Halt***CLA10:49amYRL9:53amYANDALHigh-Grade Depth Extension Confirmed at Star of Gordon***CNB9:42amCNL9:53amCELAMINTrading Halt***CNL9:53amNME9:53amNEX METALSMCT: UPDATE ON METALICITY AND NEX METALS REGULATORY ITEMS***COE10:44amMCT9:53amMETALICITYUPDATE ON METALICITY AND NEX METALS REGULATORY ITEMS***COE9:48amALD9:51amAMPOLCharter Hall to acquire 49% interest in 20 freehold sites***CPM8:14amSGQ9:51amST GEORGESeismic Results Unlock Stand-Out Targets***CPT9:47amSYA9:50amSAYONADrilling Results Advance Authier Project***CQR9:48amAHI9:50amADVANCEDHIAHI Concludes Definitive Agreements with Cubert***CRR9:19amCQR9:48amCHRETAILRTCQR acquires Ampol portfolio and upgrades guidance***DKM8:08amCOE9:48amCOOPERPause in Trading***E798:15amCPT9:47amCIPHERPTSuspension from Quotation***EEG8:19amG889:47amMILERC drilling underway at Golden Mile's Yarrambee Project***EM110:01amIOU9:45amIOUPAYIDSB Conditions Precedent Satisfied & Tranche 1 Completion***EM19:57amFNX9:44amFINEXIAFinexia Corporate Update***EM29:09amCNB9:42amCARNABYRESSignificant Lithium Soil Anomaly - Big Hill, Pilbara WA***EMR9:24amGUD9:41amG.U.D.GUD Completes Institutional Entitlement Offer***EOL9:28amBDG9:39amBLK DRAGONSecurities Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***EOL8:20amMHK9:37amMETALHAWKRIU Resurgence Conference December 2021***EPN9:32amLTR9:36amLIONTOWNTrading Halt***ESS8:13amGTR9:34amGTI RESGTI ESG Initiatives Target Carbon Neutral Operations***EUR8:16amEPN9:32amEPSILONUpdate on Partnership with The Valens Company***EXP8:37amTER9:31amTERRACOMShareholder Update***FEX9:11amRFR9:31amRAFAELLARafaella signs Renewables MOU for Santa Comba***FFX8:18amQML9:30amQMINESMt Chalmers Resource Upgrade***FGR8:42amBDG9:30amBLK DRAGONSecurities Purchase Plan Prospectus***FNT9:24amXAM9:29amXANADUMINEFurther extensions to high-grade zones at Stockwork Hill***FNX9:44amSPL9:28amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE registered in Vietnam with launch this week***FRB9:56amICL9:28amICENIGOLDRIU Resurgence Conference Presentation***FZO8:37amEOL9:28amENERGY ONECleansing Notice***G889:47amSNG9:25amSIRENGOLDSiren to Ramp up Exploration in 2022***GAL8:19amFNT9:24amFRONTIERTaula Fieldwork Completed Showing Enhanced Potential***GBR8:48amEMR9:24amEMERALDSuspension from Official Quotation***GTR9:34amRHY9:22amRHYTHM BIOBoard and Management Restructure***GUD9:41amOZL9:22amOZMINERMEP:OZ Minerals farms-in to $10M JV at Peake and Denison***HMX8:18amMEP9:22amMIN EXOZ Minerals farms-in to $10M JV at Peake and Denison***ICL9:28amCRR9:19amCRITICALTrading Halt***INA10:00amNUH9:18amNUHEARANuheara Receives $1.74 Million R&D Tax Cash Rebate***IOU9:45amJDR9:14amJADAR RESTrading Halt***JDR9:14amCHM9:13amCHIMERICTransformative Portfolio Expansion Presentation***JMS8:28amFEX9:11amFENIX RESFenix achieves one million dry metric tonnes of sales***KCN11:02amCHM9:10amCHIMERICWebinar CHM Transforms Portfolio***KWR8:20amEM29:09amEAGLE MMLFurther Thick High Grade Copper Intercepts at The Talon***LBY9:55amPLY9:06amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Partners with One True King (OTK)***LOM8:37amNTI9:00amNEUROTECHPreclinical Success with Targeted Combination Therapies***LTR10:39amGBR8:48amGREATBOULDMore high-grade gold in Mulga Bill phase 4 RC drilling***LTR10:38amFGR8:42amFIRSTGRAPHFGR develops PureGRAPH based Supercapacitor materials***LTR9:36amLOM8:37amLUCAPALulo Diamonds Fetch A$17.9 Million at Angolan Tender***M2M11:47amFZO8:37amFAMILYZONEInvestor Presentation - December 2021***M2R8:14amEXP8:37amEXPERNCECOCompletion of Trees Adventure and The Maria Island Walk***M3M9:56amAIS8:37amAERISRESBUDGERYGAR MINERAL RESOURCE UPDATE***MCT9:53amMRD8:35amMOUNT RIDInvestor Presentation***MEK10:03amBMO8:33amBASTIONMINExtensions to high-grade surface gold at Capote***MEP9:22amSKY8:32amSKYMETALSStrong Visual Mineralisation at 3KEL - Doradilla***MGV8:20amJMS8:28amJUPITER MJupiter Board and Strategy Update***MHK9:37amNCZ8:22amNEWCENTURSuccessful Refinancing of Century Mine Environmental Bond***MRD8:35amAEF8:22amA ETHICALAEF Earnings Guidance***MXC12:07pmTOU8:21amTLOUENERGYLesedi Project Finance Update***NCZ8:22amKWR8:20amKINGWESTMining and Processing JV Update***NME9:53amMGV8:20amMUSGRAVENew lodes identified. Stunning high-grade intercept at Cue***NST8:14amTTT8:20amTITOMICTTT Acquires European Cold Spray Company Dycomet Europe BV***NTI9:00amEOL8:20amENERGY ONEEnergy One Limited - Completed Acquisition of Egssis NV***NUH9:18amGAL8:19amGALILEOPositive Assays From Norseman Sulphides***OZL9:22amSIO8:19amSIMONDSCompleted Sale of House of Learning P/L & Trading Conditions***PAA8:15amEEG8:19amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Interim Drilling Report***PAN8:17amCDA8:19amCODANAcquisition Announcement***PLY9:06amTLX8:19amTELIXPHARMIlluccix Granted Use Authorisation in Brazil***QML9:30amSLX8:19amSILEXInvestor Presentation***RFR9:31amFFX8:18amFIREFINCHFirst Tranche of Equity (US$39M) Received From Ganfeng***RHY9:22amHMX8:18amHAMMERInvestor Presentation - December 2021***SGQ9:51amWAF8:17amWESTAFRICAAcquisition of Kiaka Gold Project Completed***SIO8:19amPAN8:17amPANORAMICPresentation - Macquarie Western Australia Forum***SKY8:32amAGY8:17amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operational Update***SLX8:19amAM78:16amARCADIALTDAM7 commence drilling at Bitterwasser Lithium Clays Project***SNG9:25amBGL8:16amBELLEVUEBGL Fully Funded following Completion of Loan Facility***SPL9:28amSRG8:16amSRGGLOBAL$70m Specialist Facades Contracts Secured***SRG8:16amEUR8:16amEUROLITH11% increase total Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resource***SYA9:50amE798:15amE79GOLDMajor Aircore Drilling Program Commences***TER9:31amPAA8:15amPHARMAUSTDemonstration batch of smaller size MPL tablets completed***TLX8:19amCPM8:14amCOOPERMETMt Isa East rock chip assays up to 35.3% Cu and 7.96g/t Au***TOU8:21amM2R8:14amMIRAMARLarge Gold Footprint Outlined at Glandore***TTT8:20amNST8:14amNTH STARConvertible Funding Agreement with Osisko Mining***WAF8:17amESS8:13amESSENMETALDome North drilling completion date extended***WFL11:28amCAI8:12amCALIDUSRESCalidus to commence drill testing greenfields targets***WOR8:11amWOR8:11amWORLEYInvestor Day December 2021***XAM9:29amDKM8:08amDUKETONDeep Drillholes deliver more Nickel, Copper and PGEs***YRL9:53am


----------



## barney (2 December 2021)

*11.13am Thursday 2nd November*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePRN11:13amPERENTIMacquarie Conference Presentation***ABB9:08amATX11:10amAMPLIAAmplia Awarded $2.1M R&D Cash Flow Loan***ABB9:06amCE110:56amCALIMABrooks 2 well Drilling Program to Commence***ABB8:56amEUR10:49amEUROLITHHigh Quality Battery Grade Lithium Product Results Wolfsberg***API9:36amVRS10:45amVERISVeris Australia Awarded Sydney Metro Contract***API9:22amICG10:36amINCA MINLSMD's Company Update - December 2021***APT8:57amSIH10:26amSIHAYOSihayo Secures Interim Funding***APZ8:50amDTC10:14amDAMSTRADamstra Launches Fully Underwritten Capital Raising***ARR9:54amDTC10:13amDAMSTRAInvestor Presentation***ATC10:02amDCN10:06amDACIANGOLDDacian Equity Raising Presentation***ATX11:10amIMD10:05amIMDEXMacquarie WA Forum Presentation***AUE8:24amELE10:04amELMORETrading Halt***AUK9:54amCIW10:03amCLIME INVShareholder Update***AUT8:18amATC10:02amALTECH CHEAltech - $8.1m Share Placement and initiation of SPP***BCA8:23amERM10:02amEMMERSONChariot high grade gold resource increased by 40%***BNO9:12amDCN10:01amDACIANGOLDDacian Launches Fully Underwritten A$20M Equity Raising***BNZ9:44amCIW10:01amCLIME INVChairman's Address to Shareholders***BOA9:39amCNQ9:57amCLEAN TEQCNQ signs Distribution Agreement with MCC Environment***BRK8:52amBRV9:55amBIGRIVGOLDWater Studies Provide Process Security***BRV9:55amDUB9:54amDUBBERBT selects Dubber for Unified Recording and Intelligence***CE110:56amAUK9:54amAUMAKE LTDAumake Distribution Agreement with MINISO Australia***CHN8:21amARR9:54amARAREEARTHTrading Halt***CIW10:03amGW19:53amGREENWINGInitial Exploration Results - San Jorge Lithium Project***CIW10:01amFFX9:53amFIREFINCHResponse to Market Speculation***CIW9:51amCIW9:51amCLIME INVCreates $330 Million Managed Account Service***CNQ9:57amCPH9:49amCRESOHalucenex Awarded Dealer's License Amendment***CPH9:49amELE9:45amELMOREPause in Trading***CPO9:19amBNZ9:44amBENZMININGNew high-grade discovery at D Zone 7.9m at 35.9g/t Au***CWN8:45amSZL9:44amSEZZLE INCSZL Delivers for the Holidays - Hits US$2.5B Annual Run Rate***CYQ8:18amPFT9:42amPURE FOODSTrading update***DCN10:06amNPM9:41amNEWPEAKCachi Gold Project - Encouraging Surface Sampling Results***DCN10:01amBOA9:39amTENEMENT ACQUISITION ADJACENT TO LITHIUM MINE***DCN9:28amWOW9:36amWOOLWORTHSWoolworths Group proposal to acquire API***DOU9:22amAPI9:36amAUST PHARMWOW: Woolworths Group proposal to acquire API***DTC10:14amINY9:36amINCOME AMGIAM Group FuA increases to $1.8bn and New Clients up 60%***DTC10:13amXTC9:35amXANTIPPEDue Diligence Commences on Lithium Brine Tenements***DTC8:45amSSH9:30amSSHGROUPSSH Contract Wins, Extension and Strengthens Relationships***DUB9:54amLTR9:29amLIONTOWNLiontown successfully completes $450m placement***ELE10:04amDCN9:28amDACIANGOLDTrading Halt***ELE9:45amMAH9:26amMACMAHONPresentation to Macquarie WA Forum November 2021***ERM10:02amPEN9:24amPENINSULAConclusion of Operations - Lance Low-pH Field Demonstration***EUR10:49amDOU9:22amDOUUGHTrading Halt***EVS9:01amTYM9:22amTYMLEZResponse to ASX Price Query***FFX9:53amWOW9:22amWOOLWORTHSAPI: Receipt of non-binding proposal from Woolworths***GED8:20amAPI9:22amAUST PHARMReceipt of non-binding proposal from Woolworths***GTE8:26amRRR9:20amREVOLVERPositive Copper Results from Historic Drilling at Dianne***GW19:53amCPO9:19amCULPEODrilling confirms 500m strike of copper mineralisation***HLX8:20amRNE9:18amRENUENERGYTrading Halt***ICG10:36amPUA9:14amPEAKMINLTDCopper Mineralisation Extends Across Earaheedy Project***IMD10:05amBNO9:12amBIONOMICS2021 AGM Executive Chairman's Presentation***IMM8:22amOTW9:08amOTW HLDINGABB: OTW Acquisition Presentation***INY9:36amABB9:08amAUSSIEBANDOTW Acquisition Presentation***JDR8:15amWRM9:07amWHITEROCKTrading Halt***KAM8:29amOTW9:06amOTW HLDINGABB: ABB & OTW sign Scheme Implementation Deed***KAR8:58amABB9:06amAUSSIEBANDABB & OTW sign Scheme Implementation Deed***LIS8:26amRVR9:05amREDRIVERRed River intercepts 20% Zn Eq. at Liontown***LM88:17amRBX9:02amRESOURCE BAlteration and sulphides in Black Range air-core drilling***LTR9:29amEVS9:01amENVIROSUITTrading Halt***MAH9:26amKAR8:58amKAROONMaersk Developer rig commencement window narrowed***NKL8:19amAPT8:57amAFTERPAYUpdate on Scheme and Scheme Meeting date postponed***NPM9:41amOTW8:56amOTW HLDINGOTW & ABB sign Scheme Implementation Deed***OPY8:14amABB8:56amAUSSIEBANDOTW: OTW & ABB sign Scheme Implementation Deed***OTW9:08amBRK8:52amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations - Drill Rig Mobilisation***OTW9:06amSVY8:50amSTAVELYMINRegional Exploration Delivers Early Encouragement***OTW8:56amAPZ8:50amASPENSettlement of Meadowbrooke Lifestyle Estate***PDN8:17amCWN8:45amCROWNUpdate on the acquisition proposal from Blackstone***PEC8:41amDTC8:45amDAMSTRATrading halt***PEN9:24amPEC8:41amPERPET RESBeharra Test Work Confirms Exceptional White Sand Impurities***PFT9:42amKAM8:29amKASSET MGTMonthly FUM update***PMV8:26amTFL8:28amTASFOODSRevised Business Activity Report and Appendix 4C (Sep 2021)***PRN11:13amSCP8:28amEstablishment of $750m metro convenience retail JV with GIC***PUA9:14amPMV8:26amPREM INVPremier AGM Trading and Store Update***QPM8:24amGTE8:26amGREAT WESTDrilling at Thunder Copper-Gold Target to Commence***RBX9:02amSPT8:26amSPLITITRecord quarterly MSV delivered with one month remaining***RNE9:18amLIS8:26amLISENERGYLi-S Energy collaborates with Boeing's Insitu Pacific***RRR9:20amQPM8:24amQLDPACIFICHPA Technology License with Lava Blue***RVR9:05amAUE8:24amAURUM RESAurum Progressing At Flagship Gold Projects***SCP8:28amSI68:24amSIXSIG METMonument Gold Project Drilling Program Update***SI68:24amBCA8:23amBLK CANYONAcquisition of Strategic Tenements Adjacent to Flanagan Bore***SIH10:26amSNS8:23amSENSENExtension to Share Purchase Plan Offer Closing Date***SNS8:23amIMM8:22amIMMUTEPGood safety reported from 1st five patients in INSIGHT-003***SPT8:26amCHN8:21amCHALICENew Mineralised Intrusion Discovered at Julimar***SSH9:30amHLX8:20amHELIXMore Shallow Copper Intercepts & Expanded Copper Tenements***SVY8:50amGED8:20amGOLD DEEPAnother Exceptional Copper-Vanadium Intersection at Nosib***SZL9:44amVR18:19amVECTIONTECVection TCV Growth Outperforms First Half Objective***TFL8:28amZLD8:19amZELIRATHERZLD Supports Levins Chronic Pain Trial Ethics Approval***TYM9:22amNKL8:19amNICKELXLTDNickelX To Drill High Priority Biranup Gold Targets***VR18:19amCYQ8:18amCYCLIQOver Two Million Dollars in Sales During Cyber November***VRS10:45amAUT8:18amAUTECOFurther Exceptional Drill Results at Pickle Crow***WOW9:36amLM88:17amLUNNONMETNickel Sulphides Keep Coming at Warren***WOW9:22amPDN8:17amPALADINMacquarie Western Australia Forum Presentation 2021***WRM9:07amJDR8:15amJADAR RESJadar Executes MOU with Yahua to Acquire & Develop Projects***XTC9:35amOPY8:14amOPENPAYOPY signs US partnership with American Express***ZLD8:19am


----------



## barney (3 December 2021)

*6.47pm Friday 3rd December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTPS6:47pmTHREAT PROResults of Annual General Meeting***ABR2:22pmGNM6:43pmGREATNORTHTrading Halt***ADN6:24pmMEP6:24pmMIN EXTarget's Statement***ADN5:42pmADN6:24pmANDROMEDAMEP: Target's Statement***ALC9:26amVRC6:19pmVOLTCleansing Prospectus***AOP8:26amMEP5:42pmMIN EXADN: Bidder's Statement***APM8:41amADN5:42pmANDROMEDABidder's Statement***ARL9:21amSTM5:12pmSUN METALSAmended Appendix 5B***AS111:19amRBL5:00pmREDBUBBLES&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***ASM9:41amPDN5:00pmPALADINS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***ASO9:53amOTW5:00pmOTW HLDINGS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***AUC9:34amORE5:00pmOROCOBRES&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***AWJ8:24amOBL5:00pmOMNIBRIDGES&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***AXE5:00pmNVX5:00pmNOVONIXS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***AXI3:51pmNET5:00pmNETLINKZS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***BDG3:15pmNEA5:00pmNEARMAPS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***BID5:00pmMND5:00pmMONADELS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***BIL8:16amLVT5:00pmLIVETILESS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***BIO8:24amLTR5:00pmLIONTOWNS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***BTR9:23amLNK5:00pmLINK ADMINS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CGS5:00pmLBY5:00pmLAYBUY GHLS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CIM9:33amKGN5:00pmKOGAN.COMS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CL89:46amJAN5:00pmJANISONS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CNL10:05amIMU5:00pmIMUGENES&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CNL9:59amHTG5:00pmHARVESTTGS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CNQ4:19pmEVT5:00pmEVEHOSPENTS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CQE3:51pmCGS5:00pmCOGSTATES&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CRR9:51amBID5:00pmBILL IDS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***CST8:19amAXE5:00pmARCHER MATS&P DJI Announces December 2021 Quarterly Rebalance***DM11:29pmCNQ4:19pmCLEAN TEQUpdate on Townsville Project***DTZ8:48amCQE3:51pmCHSOCINFRAAXI: PC - SA Emergency Services State Control Centre***EM19:58amAXI3:51pmAXIOMPC - SA Emergency Services State Control Centre***ERM3:21pmERM3:21pmEMMERSONInvestor Update***EVS11:09amBDG3:15pmBLK DRAGONSecurities Purchase Plan Updated Timetable***EVT5:00pmNME3:06pmNEX METALSMCT: METALICITY BID FOR NEX METALS NOW UNCONDITIONAL***FAU12:11pmMCT3:06pmMETALICITYMETALICITY BID FOR NEX METALS NOW UNCONDITIONAL***FML9:31amNVX2:50pmNOVONIXResponse to ASX Price Query***FML9:04amABR2:22pmAMERPACBOResults of Scheme Meeting***FML9:00amTPS2:16pmTHREAT PROAGM Presentation***FSF7:33amNVX1:32pmNOVONIXPause in Trading***FSF7:33amDM11:29pmDESERTMLHeritage Surveys and Assays***FYI8:41amHCH1:10pmHOT CHILITrading Halt***GNM6:43pmFAU12:11pmFIRST AUResults of Share Purchase Plan***HCH1:10pmHCH12:10pmHOT CHILIPause in Trading***HCH12:10pmMQR12:06pmMARQUEESPECTACULAR COPPER VISUALS & MASSIVE SULPHIDES AT LONE STAR***HTG5:00pmAS111:19amANGELVibrio Parahaemolyticus Outbreak Update***ICE8:20amEVS11:09amENVIROSUITEnvirosuite raises A$10.5 million to accelerate EVS Water***IMU5:00pmJAT10:12amJATCORPANMA signs 3 Year Dairy Purchaser Agreement***ISE8:16amCNL10:05amCELAMINInvestor Presentation***IYL8:16amWEL10:04amWINCHESTERAcquisition of 100% interest in Varn Oil Field***JAN5:00pmCNL9:59amCELAMINCelamin Secures $3.2M Placement & Loyalty Option***JAT10:12amEM19:58amEMERGEGAMSuspension from Official Quotation***KGD8:19amPUR9:55amPURSUITMINField Program Started at Anzac Hill Calingiri West***KGN5:00pmPRM9:54amPROMINENCETrading Halt***KRR9:40amASO9:53amASTONMINMaiden Hole into Boomerang Target Intersects 287m at 0.3% Ni***KZA9:24amPUR9:52amPURSUITMINFinal Assays Extend Silver Mineralising System at Phils Hill***LBY5:00pmCRR9:51amCRITICALVisual Massive Sulphides Intersected in First Drill Hole***LM88:20amPAM9:48amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium Prospect***LNK5:00pmCL89:46amCARLYHOLDCompletion of Tranche 2 Placement***LTR5:00pmASM9:41amAUSSTRATMTrading Halt***LVT5:00pmTUA9:41amTUAS LTDAGM Chairman's Address and CEO Presentation***MCT3:06pmKRR9:40amKING RIVERHPA Project - Pilot Plant 99.9995% Purity***MEP6:24pmSVL9:37amSILVERMINEBundarra Zone Drilling Results - Increasing Grade and Width***MEP5:42pmAUC9:34amTrading Halt***MND5:00pmSPL9:34amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE distribution agreement and launch in Vietnam***MQR12:06pmCIM9:33amCIMICCIMICs CPB AWARDED ROAD PROJECTS IN SOUTH AUSTRALIA***MXI8:21amFML9:31amFOCUS MINRights Issue Offer Booklet***NEA5:00pmALC9:26amALCIDIONAlcidion signs contract with Leidos Australia***NET5:00pmKZA9:24amKAZIAKazia releases final data from P2 paxalisib trial***NME3:06pmBTR9:23amBRIGHTSTAFurther Significant Gold Grades Returned from Cork Tree Well***NVX5:00pmT3K9:22amTEK OCEANTEK-Ocean - Marinus Link Contract***NVX2:50pmRHT9:22amRESONANCELiverSmart Submitted to FDA for US Regulatory Clearance***NVX1:32pmARL9:21amARDEARESNickel Sulphide Discovery Confirmed at Emu Lake***OBL5:00pmTPD9:17amTALONENERGTrading Halt***ORE5:00pmRML9:15amRESOLMINBenmara Project Proof of Concept Drilling Successful***OTW5:00pmSTX9:14amSTRIKE ENETrading Halt***PAM9:48amFML9:04amFOCUS MINFocus Announces $45.69M Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer***PCL8:19amFML9:00amFOCUS MINPlan to Resume Gold Mining at Coolgardie***PDN5:00pmVAL9:00amVALORESGround geophysics identifies Copper Drill Targets at Picha***PRM9:54amRD18:59amREG DIRECTTrading halt***PUR9:55amWWI8:56amWEST WITSWBP's Global MRE Expands 724,000oz to 4.28Moz at 4.58g/t Au***PUR9:52amDTZ8:48amDOTZ NANODotz signs Malaysian distribution agreement for Test Kits***RBL5:00pmWBT8:48amWEEBITNANOWeebit raises $9.9M from oversubscribed Entitlement Offer***RD18:59amVAN8:46amVANGOMINDrilling Confirms Rosella Mineralisation Extension at Depth***RHT9:22amTA18:41amTRANSURBANDistribution for six months ending 31 December 2021***RML9:15amAPM8:41amAPM HUMANAPM to acquire Lifecare, On tract to deliver FY22 Forecasts***RMS8:26amFYI8:41amFYI RESFYI Receives R&D Tax Incentive Payment***SGM8:22amRMS8:26amRAMELIUSRamelius reaches 90% in AOP takeover***SPL9:34amAOP8:26amAPOLLOCONSRMS: Ramelius reaches 90% in AOP takeover***SSR8:18amAWJ8:24amAURICMINJeffreys Find RC Drilling Completed***STM5:12pmBIO8:24amBIOME AUSTInvestor Update***STX9:14amSGM8:22amSIMS METALInvestor ESG Presentation***SVL9:37amTCL8:21amTRANSURBANDistribution for the six months ending 31 December 2021***T3K9:22amMXI8:21amMAXIPARTSMXI - Special Dividend***TA18:41amLM88:20amLUNNONMETEast Cooee Drilling Hits Massive Nickel Sulphides Over 6m***TCL8:21amTPS8:20amTHREAT PROICE: Threat Protect icetana active monitoring***TPD9:17amICE8:20amICETANALIMThreat Protect icetana active monitoring***TPS6:47pmPCL8:19amPANCONTSignificant Well Spuds On-Trend to PCL's Namibia PEL87***TPS2:16pmCST8:19amCASTILERESMore Copper Results Definition Drilling Program Complete***TPS8:20amKGD8:19amKULADrilling at the Boomerang Kaolin Prospect Progressing Well***TUA9:41amSSR8:18amSSR MININGSSR MINING ANNOUNCE FRIENDLY ACQUISITION OF TAIGA GOLD***VAL9:00amIYL8:16amIYIELDPLUSESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VAN8:46amISE8:16amIENHNCDCSHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VRC6:19pmBIL8:16amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WBT8:48amFSF7:33amFONTERRAGlobal Dairy Update November 2021***WEL10:04amFSF7:33amFONTERRAFonterra provides Milk Price, earnings and Q1 update***WWI8:56am


----------



## barney (6 December 2021)

*10.16am Monday 6th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeWOR10:16amWORLEYSaudi Aramco extends Worley's contracts for offshore assets***88E8:24amARR10:00amARAREEARTHStrategic Capital Raising to Fidelity International Limited***A8G9:04amAVR9:55amANTERISTrading Halt***ADT8:25amGT19:54amGREENTECHDrilling commences at Seymour***ADX9:16amEGH9:51amEUR GROUPHeads of Agreement to acquire a village in Bowen Qld***AJJ9:36amHVY9:49amHEAVY MINMineral Resource Increased at Inhambane to 90Mt at 3pc THM***ANX8:25amWRM9:47amWHITEROCKPlacement & Entitlement Offer to Raise $11M***AOF8:35amSIG9:44amSIGMAHEALTProfit Guidance***APT8:39amNIS9:43amNICKELSRCHHigh Grade Nickel Hit with Significant PGM at RAV8***ARR10:00amMM89:43amMED METALSNIS: High Grade Nickel Hit with Significant PGM at RAV8***ARV8:32amDRE9:43amDREDNOUGHTTrading Halt***AS28:25amCDX9:42amCARDIEXLTDResults of CDXO and November Options Exercise Conversions***ATC9:15amFAR9:42amFARBambo-1 well update***AVR9:55amROG9:39amRED SKYApproval to Commence Production Testing - Killanoola DW-1***AZY8:24amCYM9:37amCYPRIUMMETNifty Copper Project Update***BAP9:29amTPD9:37amTALONENERGWalyering-5 Gas Discovery***BEZ8:25amSTX9:37amSTRIKE ENETPD: Walyering-5 Gas Discovery***BGT9:18amAJJ9:36amASIAN AMERAAMG announces death of Executive Chairman Dr KC Tan***BKT8:24amGTR9:35amGTI RESPositive Start to Wyoming Uranium Drilling***BLD8:37amCYM9:35amCYPRIUMMETInvestor Webinar Presentation***BPM8:23amCRS9:33amCAPRICESignificant Expansion of the Northampton Project***BRU8:25amTRN9:32amTORRENSCOD:Emmie Bluff DeepsIOCG Mineralisation Materially Extended***CBO9:12amCOD9:32amCODAMINLTDEmmie Bluff Deeps IOCG Mineralisation Materially Extended***CBO9:07amDOU9:32amDOUUGH$8m capital raise to continue Douugh's outstanding US growth***CBO8:55amEQE9:31amEQUUS LTDTrading Halt***CCZ8:24amMHC9:30amMANHATTANDrilling Intersects 8m at 40.5 g/t Au***CDX9:42amRNX9:30amRENEGADENORTH MT ISA JOINT VENTURE AGREEMENT***CHN8:32amVEN9:30amVINENERGYVintage signs binding term sheet for debt facility***COD9:32amBAP9:29amBAPCOR LTDCEO and Managing Director Succession Update***CPM8:24amEGR9:29amECOGRAFPatent Accepted for HFfree Battery Anode Material Process***CRS9:33amVEN9:29amVINENERGYMEL: Heads of Agreement signed for Vali gas sales***CYM9:37amMEL9:29amMETGASCOHeads of Agreement signed for Vali gas sales***CYM9:35amELE9:27amELMORECapital Raise and Market Update***DCN9:26amGAS9:27amSTATE GASProduction Testing Starts***DOU9:32amIXR9:27amIONICRARETrading Halt***DRE9:43amDCN9:26amDACIANGOLDDacian Successfully Completes A$20m Equity Raising***DTC8:54amITG9:25amINTEGA GRPHSR Condition Precedent to Proposed Scheme Satisifed***EGH9:51amNME9:25amNEX METALSMCT: Bonanza Gold Grades East of the Main Leipold Lode***EGR9:29amMCT9:25amMETALICITYBonanza Gold Grades Circa 200m East of the Main Leipold Lode***ELE9:27amICE9:24amICETANALIMTrading Halt***EMT8:23amVEN9:21amVINENERGYVintage signs HoA for Vali gas sales***ENA9:18amMEL9:21amMETGASCOVEN: Vintage signs HoA for Vali gas sales***EQE9:31amGGG9:19amGREENLANDGGG appoints new Managing Director to commence strategic rev***EVE8:24amVOR9:19amVORTIVLIMTrading Halt***FAR9:42amENA9:18amENSURANCEAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***FFX8:24amBGT9:18amBIOGENETECBio-Gene to Progress Synergy Research***FFX8:23amTPD9:18amTALONENERGSTX: Successful appraisal of Walyering gas field***GAS9:27amSTX9:18amSTRIKE ENESuccessful appraisal of Walyering gas field***GGG9:19amRNE9:17amRENUENERGYShareholder Share Purchase Plan***GT19:54amWAM9:17amWAMCAPITALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***GTR9:35amPGF9:17amPMGLOBALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***HVY9:49amPAF9:17amPMASIANUpdate on Competing Offers - REJECT WAM Takeover Bid***HYM8:49amINF9:16amINF LITHIInfinity & Thyssenkrupp to Assess Green Hydrogen at San Jose***ICE9:24amSHN9:16amSUNSHGOLDAssays Confirm Large Cu-Ag-Mo System at Titov***ICG8:30amADX9:16amADXENERGYTrading Halt***IDZ8:56amATC9:15amALTECH CHEAltech - Share Purchase Plan***IND8:23amWOA9:15amWIDE OPENOat Milk Distribution Agreement for Middle East markets***INF9:16amRNE9:13amRENUENERGYPlacement raises $2.376m***ITG9:25amTG19:12amTECHGENKey Targets Identified in the Paterson Orogen region***IXR9:27amCBO9:12amCOBRAMCapital Raising presentation***KLL8:27amKNI9:08amKUNIKOCobalt assay results and geophysics identify drill targets***KNI9:08amCBO9:07amCOBRAMCapital Raising to Accelerate Growth Strategies***KPG8:36amA8G9:04amAUMETALSMt Peake Lithium Project Regional Targeting Progress Update***LM88:24amPVL8:58amPOWERHOUSEOperations Update - Porfolio Sale***MCT9:25amNIM8:57amNIMYRESMons Nickel Project Moving Loop EM Commences***MEL9:29amIDZ8:56amINDSKYDIVEISA Group to become xReality Group Ltd***MEL9:21amCBO8:55amCOBRAMTrading Halt***MFG8:47amTSO8:55amTESORO RESDrilling extends Ternera by 400m, more gold at Ternera East***MHC9:30amDTC8:54amDAMSTRASuccessful Completion of Placement and Institutional Offer***MM89:43amHYM8:49amHYPERIONHyperion Signs MOU with Chemours***MME8:31amMFG8:47amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - November 2021***MMI8:26amRR18:44amREACHRESMaiden Resource at Blue Heaven - Primrose Gold Project***MTS8:33amNUH8:44amNUHEARANuheara Secures Global Supply Agreement With Sonova***MTS8:30amAPT8:39amAFTERPAYAdjournment of Scheme Meeting and Chair's Address***NIM8:57amSRL8:38amSUNRISESunrise Project Awarded Major Project Status***NIS9:43amBLD8:37amBORAL LTDBoral agrees to sell its North American Fly Ash business***NME9:25amKPG8:36amKELLYPRTNRKelly Partners Acquires $1.3m Northern Beaches Firm***NUH8:44amAOF8:35amAU OFFICESale of Phillip St and deferral of Merger Proposal meetings***PAF9:17amMTS8:33amMETCASHLTDMetcash Limited FY22 Half Year Results Presentation***PGF9:17amVMS8:32amVENTUREMINCHN completes first stage of JV on Julimar Lookalike Target***PVL8:58amCHN8:32amCHALICEVMS: CHN completes 1st stage JV on Julimar Lookalike Target***RAS8:23amARV8:32amARTEMISNew Regional Discovery High Grade Cu, Au, Ag Chapman Prospct***RNE9:17amMME8:31amMONEYMETrading Update - MoneyMe's Growth Further Accelerates***RNE9:13amMTS8:30amMETCASHLTDMetcash Ltd - FY22 Half Year Results and Financial Report***RNX9:30amICG8:30amINCA MINLSELA Covering Gov Holes NDIBK04 & NDIBK01 Awarded to Inca***ROG9:39amRZI8:30amRAIZINVESTNovember 2021 - Key Metrics***RR18:44amKLL8:27amKALIUMLAKEAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***RZI8:30amTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 90 - Week Ended 3 December 2021***SCN8:23amMMI8:26amMETROMININBinding off take agreement with Xiangsen Aluminium***SHN9:16amTMS8:25amTENNANTNew Intensely Mineralised Cu Zone Intersected at Bluebird***SIG9:44amAS28:25amASKARI METLithium Minerals Confirmed at Red Peak Lithium Project***SRL8:38amBEZ8:25amBESRAGOLDSecond Rig Mobilised to Accelerate Drilling at Bau***STX9:37amBRU8:25amBURUENERGYRig released from Rafael 1 with test preparations underway***STX9:18amTCG8:25amTURACOGOLDAuger Drilling Returns Over 25g/t Gold at Bouake North***TCG8:25amANX8:25amANAXMETALSExcellent Results From Heap Leach Test Work***TG19:12amADT8:25amADRIATICHigh-Grade Mineralisation Intercepted Northwest of Rupice***TMS8:25amCCZ8:24amCASTILLOCOOperational Update - Copper and Lithium Assets***TPD9:37amBKT8:24amBLACKROCKBlack Rock Mining Completes 500 Tonne Qualification Campaign***TPD9:18amLM88:24amLUNNONMETLogging Confirms Disseminated Nickel Sulphides at Foster***TRN9:32amAZY8:24amANTIPA MINFurther High-Grade Gold Results at 100% Minyari Deposit***TSO8:55amCPM8:24amCOOPERMETFieldwork starts at the newly expanded Gooroo Cu-Au Project***TYR8:26am88E8:24am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Operations Update***VEN9:30amFFX8:24amFIREFINCHGoulamina DFS Update Presentation***VEN9:29amEVE8:24amEVEHEALTHAlliance Agreement - Australian Sales Force***VEN9:21amFFX8:23amFIREFINCHGoulamina Lithium Project Update to DFS***VMS8:32amIND8:23amINDUSTRIALESG Adoption and Investor Relation Appointment***VOR9:19amRAS8:23amRAGUSABurracoppin Halloysite Project Initial Rock-Chip Results***VSL7:30amBPM8:23amBPM MINMLEM Survey Underway at Nepean Nickel Project***WAM9:17amSCN8:23amSCORPIONScorpion Increases Murchison Footprint***WOA9:15amEMT8:23amEMETALSSCN: Scorpion Increases Murchison Footprint***WOR10:16amVSL7:30amVULCAN STrading Update & Earnings Upgrade***WRM9:47am


----------



## barney (7 December 2021)

*12.51pm Tuesday 7th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeOLL12:51pmOPENLEARNTrading Halt***A1G9:41amHHI12:43pmH HOUSECleansing Prospectus***ACW9:42amALC11:50amALCIDIONInvestor Presentation - Acquisition & Capital Raising***ADD8:19amOLL11:48amOPENLEARNPause in trading***ALC11:50amALC11:47amALCIDIONAcquisition of Silverlink and Capital Raising***ALC11:47amDNK11:44amDANAKALIColluli Project Update - Magnesium Chloride (Re-release)***ALC10:05amAWV11:34amANOVAMETALNew Gold-in-Soil Targets and RC Drilling Update***ALC9:56amAPL11:25amANTIPODESFederal Court Approves Scheme of Arrangement***AMN8:23amNME11:09amNEX METALSShareholder Update***AMO10:35amMCT11:09amMETALICITYNME:Shareholder Update***ANG9:30amZ1P10:43amZIPCOLTDNovember Trading Update - Zip goes from strength to strength***APL11:25amAMO10:35amAMBERTECHProfit Guidance***AR19:54amKKO10:19amKINETIKOOperations Update***ARN9:34amIBG10:17amIRONB ZINCTrading Halt***ASM9:02amIBG10:10amIRONB ZINCPause in trading***AUC9:04amGSB10:10amAUSGOVTBMaturity of Treasury Bond GSBW21***AWV11:34amBKT10:08amBLACKROCKTanzanian Government Update***BAT8:22amALC10:05amALCIDIONTrading Halt***BEM8:23amEMR9:59amEMERALDReinstatement to Official Quotation***BGT9:05amEMR9:59amEMERALDRecommended Takeover Offer of Bullseye Mining Limited***BID9:14amPH29:59amPUREHYDROPH2s H2X releases POWER H2 portable electricity power units***BIL8:22amPAM9:58amPA METALSDrillingUpdate - Reung Kiet Lithium Prospect***BIL8:22amGLV9:57amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Additional JV Partner Secured***BKT10:08amALC9:56amALCIDIONPause in Trading***BOQ8:35amAR19:54amAUST RESAustral Signs Mining Services Contract with Thiess***BPH9:07amMRC9:53amMIN.COMMODSignificant Increase in Tormin's Mineral Resources***BYH9:12amKPO9:51amKALINAUpdate on KALiNA Energy Centre Saddle Hills***CAR8:25amNEU9:48amNEURENPositive topline results from Phase 3 trial in Rett syndrome***CBO8:44amPRM9:47amPROMINENCEPRM to acquire interest in multi-TCF Sasanof Prospect***CRR9:29amOCC9:47amORTHOCELLTrading Halt***DAL8:25amRCE9:43amRECCE LTDUpdate on Phase I/II Clinical Trial for Burn Wound Infection***DNK11:44amACW9:42amACTINOGENACW Strategic Collaboration with Oxford Uni Researchers***DTC8:28amGLA9:42amGLADIATORExploration Commences at Minjingu Uranium Phosphate Project***DUN9:31amA1G9:41amAFR GOLDHIGH GRADE GOLD INTERCEPT AT PRANOI AND NEW GOLD DISCOVERY***EGL9:29amHRZ9:39amHORIZONExcellent Drill Results Continue From Golden Ridge***EMR9:59amKZR9:38amKALAMAZOOPilbara Lithium Exploration Projects - Update***EMR9:59amARN9:34amALDORONiobe Drilling to Commence***EPN9:26amTNT9:32amTESSERENTTesserent acquires Pearson and Claricent***GBR9:01amDUN9:31amDUNDASDundas Minerals - Commencement of Maiden Drilling Program***GLA9:42amHCH9:31amHOT CHILISuspension from Official Quotation***GLV9:57amTER9:30amTERRACOMNovember 2021 Coal Sales Update***GSB10:10amANG9:30amAUSTIN ENGAustin Wins 5yr Rio Tinto Contract***HCH9:31amCRR9:29amCRITICALMore Mineralisation and Visual Massive Sulphides at Gibsons***HHI12:43pmEGL9:29amENVN GROUPTrading Halt***HRZ9:39amRMX9:27amREDMOUNTHREE discovered at Mt Mansbridge***HXG8:22amJLG9:26amJOHNS LYNGTrading Halt***IAG8:28amEPN9:26amEPSILONTrading Halt***IAG8:21amKMT9:22amKOPOREMTTrading Halt***IBG10:17amRD19:20amREG DIRECT$1.4m Placement Completed***IBG10:10amZNC9:19amZENITH MINPositive Gold Metallurgy - Red Mountain***IMU8:50amTRT9:19amTODDRIVERBerkshire Valley Exploration Update***IOD9:11amORR9:14amORECORPTrading Halt***ISE8:22amBID9:14amBILL IDUS Platform Business Update***ISE8:22amSVM9:12amSOVEREIGNOutstanding Metallurgical Results at Kasiya***IYL8:22amBYH9:12amBRYAH RESAppointment of CEO and Non-Executive Director***IYL8:22amIOD9:11amIODMFurther Revenue Opportunity from WUBS Partnership Agreement***JDO8:32amPEK9:10amPEAK RESEconomic Framework Agreement Update***JLG9:26amSPL9:08amSTARPHARMAStarpharma signs DEP Research Agreement with US Biopharma Co***KAM8:45amBPH9:07amBPH ENERGYTrading Halt***KCC8:59amBGT9:05amBIOGENETECTrading Halt***KKO10:19amAUC9:04amAUC Expands Katanning Gold Resource to 1.84 million ounces***KMT9:22amASM9:02amAUSSTRATMDubbo Project Optimisation Delivers Strong Financials***KPO9:51amGBR9:01amGREATBOULDGreat Boulder / CSIRO Side Well research project update***KZR9:38amPVW9:00amPVWRESLTDMineralogy confirms Heavy Rare Earths at Tanami are Xenotime***LSA8:25amSTO8:59amSANTOSOSH: Oil Search Investor Briefing Merger Presentation***M248:22amOSH8:59amOIL SEARCHOil Search Investor Briefing Merger Presentation***MBK8:45amREE8:59amRARE XKCCorphyry system extended to surface & depth at TrundlePk***MCT11:09amKCC8:59amKINCORACOPPorphyry system extended to surface and depth at TrundlePark***MI68:25amSTO8:59amSANTOSOSH: Scheme Meeting - Chairman's address***MPA8:32amOSH8:59amOIL SEARCHScheme Meeting - Chairman's address***MRC9:53amIMU8:50amIMUGENEUpdate on Clinical Trial of Oncolytic Virotherapy CHECKvacc***NEU9:48amKAM8:45amKASSET MGTChairman's Address to Shareholders - 2021 AGM***NME11:09amMBK8:45amEntitlement Offer Closes Oversubscribed Raising $10.1M***OCC9:47amCBO8:44amCOBRAMSuccessful Completion of $50 Million Institutional Placement***OLL12:51pmRVS8:40amREVASUMPresentation to CEO Summit***OLL11:48amXF18:37amXREFPure Asset Management exercises $1m of Xref warrants***OLL8:27amBOQ8:35amBANK QLDPerformance Update***ORR9:14amMPA8:32amMAD PAWSQ2 FY22 Trading update***OSH8:59amJDO8:32amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update - November 2021***OSH8:59amTHR8:31amTHORMININGMolyhil Continues to Grow***PAM9:58amDTC8:28amDAMSTRARetail Entitlement Offer Booklet***PEK9:10amIAG8:28amINSUR.AUSTBusiness Update Presentation***PH29:59amOLL8:27amOPENLEARNEntitlement Issue Prospectus***PRM9:47amSRG8:25amSRGGLOBAL$20m Specialist Facades Contract Secured***PVW9:00amRNE8:25amRENUENERGYInvestment in Allegro Energy***RCE9:43amDAL8:25amDALAROOHigh - order PGE results at Namban Project***RD19:20amMI68:25amMINERAL260MI6 accelerates exploration at Moora and Koojan***REE8:59amLSA8:25amLACHLANMI6: MI6 accelerates exploration at Moora and Koojan***RMX9:27amCAR8:25amCARSALESInvestor Day Presentation***RNE8:25amSNS8:24amSENSENSenSen Wins Multi-year Contract with Sunshine Coast Council***RVS8:40amBEM8:23amBLACKEARTHPositive Updated Scoping Study Presentation***SKT7:30amAMN8:23amAGRIMINSupply Chain Resilience Initiative Grant of $2.0m***SNS8:24amBAT8:22amBATTMINAssays from aircore drilling highlight 1600m gold anomaly***SOR8:19amIYL8:22amIYIELDPLUSDISTRIBUTION REINVESTMENT PLAN PRICES***SPL9:08amISE8:22amIENHNCDCSHDISTRIBUTION REINVESTMENT PLAN PRICES***SRG8:25amBIL8:22amICORECASHDISTRIBUTION REINVESTMENT PLAN PRICES***STO8:59amM248:22amMAMBALTDRC Drilling to Commence at Black Hills and Calyerup Creek***STO8:59amHXG8:22amHEXAGONFurther Airborne EM High Priority Anomalies at Halls Creek***SVM9:12amIYL8:22amIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TER9:30amISE8:22amIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***THR8:31amBIL8:22amICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TNT9:32amIAG8:21amINSUR.AUSTBusiness Update - Reaffirm Guidance & Strategic Initiatives***TON8:20amTON8:20amTRITONMINSignificant Potential Production Capacity Increase at CPP***TRT9:19amVRS8:20amVERISAqura Technologies Awarded Shell LTE Network Contract***VRS8:20amADD8:19amADAVALELake Surprise Delivers Encouraging Gamma Readings***XF18:37amSOR8:19amSTRAT ELESOR Japanese Nanocube Memory Technology Patent Granted***Z1P10:43amSKT7:30amSKY NET TVTransformation accelerates - Sky raises FY22 guidance***ZNC9:19am


----------



## barney (8 December 2021)

*10.56am Wednesday 8th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeREZ10:56amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn Toll 2 Campaign Commences Updated Release***ADX10:01amDKM10:53amDUKETON31.1m @ 1.01% Nickel at C2***AGE9:18amTUL10:36amTULLARESDrill Results - Scotia Mining Centre***AJX8:53amPNR10:36amPANTOROTUL: Drill Results - Scotia Mining Centre***AL88:31amDEM10:34amDEMEM LTDFirst water treatment contract with Australian snow resort***ALL9:30amREZ10:34amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn Toll 2 Campaign Commences***ALL8:15amCHL10:22amCAMPLIFYAGM - Chairman's and CEO Address to Shareholders***ALV9:05amCOF10:05amCENTOREITDividend/Distribution - COF***AME9:00amVOR10:05amVORTIVLIMFully underwritten renounceable entitlement offer***AOU9:58amVOR10:05amVORTIVLIMBuyout of JV partner***AOU9:22amPH210:03amPUREHYDROBuilding the Hydrogen Eco System A high growth ESG story***APA9:15amAQZ10:02amAAVIATIONRockhampton Aircraft Maintenance Facility Approved***AQZ10:02amADX10:01amADXENERGYA$2.8m Placement to Progress ADX Austrian Projects***AUN9:16amGMN10:00amGOLDMOUNTNResponse to ASX Price Query***AVE8:59amCAY9:59amCANYONMinim Martap Project - Bankable Feasibility Study Update***AVZ9:46amRF19:59amREGAL INVPause in Trading***BDM9:41amCAY9:59amCANYONCanyon Negotiates Key Terms of Mining Convention***BIR8:47amSNS9:58amSENSENSenSen Signs Agreement with Chicago Parking Meters***BOE8:26amLSR9:58amLODESTARLithium Mineralisation Confirmed at Nepean***BYH9:15amAOU9:58amAUROCH MINLSR: Lithium Mineralisation Confirmed at Nepean***CAI8:16amDUN9:55amDUNDASDundas - In-Fill Gravity Survey for High Priority Targets***CAY9:59amEQE9:55amEQUUS LTDSuccessful Institutional Placement***CAY9:59amCTE9:53amCRYOSITEChairman's Address to Shareholders***CBE8:20amMQR9:51amMARQUEEMULTIPLE PEGMATITE-LIKE STRUCTURES & LAYERED ANOMOLIES @ WSP***CCE8:43amIBG9:49amIRONB ZINCPreliminary Approval for up to US$657m in Funding from EXIM***CHL10:22amOCC9:49amORTHOCELLOrthoATI Tendon Clinical Study Success***CMP9:27amGNM9:49amGREATNORTHGNM Closed Oversubscribed Placement***COE9:15amAVZ9:46amAVZ MINSTrading Halt***COF10:05amXAM9:45amXANADUMINEKharmagtai Resource Grows to 1.1 Billion Tonnes***COI9:30amEMD9:44amEMYRIALPositive initial MDMA-analogue screening results***CTE9:53amERM9:44amEMMERSONStunning 117m at 3.38% copper drill hit at Hermitage project***CTM8:18amMDI9:42amTrading Halt***CXO9:28amIXR9:42amIONICRARERare Earth Separation and Magnet Recycling Tech Acquired***DEM10:34amBDM9:41amBURGUNDYDMCollaborative Sales Agreement with Leading Paris Jeweller***DKM10:53amINP9:41amINCENTIAResults of Entitlement Offer***DRE9:32amGRL9:40amGODOLPHINDrilling recommences at Gundagai Gold Projects***DTZ8:46amPNC9:39amPIONEER CRPerforming Arrangements with customers surpass $400m***DUN9:55amICE9:38amICETANALIMPlacement for growth opportunities***DVP8:20amEGL9:37amENVN GROUPInvestor Presentation***EGL9:37amEGL9:37amENVN GROUPSuccessful PFAS Trial Results & Placement***EGL9:37amRRR9:35amREVOLVERTrading Halt***EMD9:44amWPL9:35amWOODSIDEInvestor Update 2021***EMV9:10amRAD9:34amRADIOPHARMRAD Integrins technology featured in Cancers journal***EQE9:55amSCT9:34amSCOUTSECNew Partnership Secured and Trading Update***ERM9:44amLBT9:34amLABTECHMarket Update - Sales Pipeline and Evaluations***FME9:25amKNO9:32amKNOSYSAGM presentation 2021***GGE8:17amGLV9:32amGLOBALOILGGoshawk Energy Purchase of Additional Interest in EP499***GLV9:32amDRE9:32amDREDNOUGHTFurther High-Grade Cu-Ag-Au-Co-Zn from Orion Discovery***GMN10:00amKGL9:32amKGLJervois Project - Rockface Records Copper Assay of 61.4%***GNM9:49amCOI9:30amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North Operations Update***GRL9:40amALL9:30amARISTOCRATUpdate on Recommended Acquisition of Playtech***GRV8:18amWSI9:30amWESTSTARINWestStar receives approval for $7.5M EFA Bond Facility***GSN9:16amCXO9:28amCORE EXPCore Acquires six Highly Prospective ML's Adjacent Finniss***HFR9:16amCMP9:27amCOMPUMEDICSomfit Vic Gov Release***HXG8:17amFME9:25amFUTURE METSubstantial Bulk Tonnage Identified from Surface at Panton***IBG9:49amAOU9:22amAUROCH MINLITHIUM MINERALISATION CONFIRMED AT NEPEAN***ICE9:38amRAC9:22amRACEONCOExpanded Heart Protection Discovery for Zantrene***INP9:41amTRJ9:21amTRAJAN GROTrajan Group acquires LEAP PAL Parts***IXR9:42amMNY9:21amMONEY3MNY secures additional funding***KAL9:02amWCN9:20amWHITECLIFFExploration Underway at Yinnetharra for Lithium and REE***KGL9:32amTRT9:19amTODDRIVERFunding Update***KNO9:32amVUL9:18amVULCAN ETrading Halt***KTA8:17amAGE9:18amSamphire Uranium Project - Drilling Update***LBT9:34amHFR9:16amHIGHFIELDMuga Feasibility Study - update***LSR9:58amGSN9:16amGREATSOUTHEM CONDUCTORS IDENTIFIED AT EAST LAVERTON NICKEL PROJECT***MCE9:10amAUN9:16amAURUMINTrading Halt***MDI9:42amBYH9:15amBRYAH RESGold target drilling completed at Gabanintha***MM88:18amCOE9:15amCOOPEROperations update***MNY9:21amAPA9:15amAPA GROUPCOE: Operations update***MQR9:51amVMS9:14amVENTUREMINTrading Halt***MRQ9:08amNIS9:12amNICKELSRCHNiS Assembles High Calibre Management and Technical Team***NCZ8:19amPEC9:11amPERPET RESFormal Launch of Beharra White Sand Only PFS Update***NIC8:24amMCE9:10amMATRIX CEMatrix Receives LOI for A$14m Buoyancy Contract***NIS9:12amEMV9:10amEMVISIONEMVision Receives $3.4m Non-Dilutive Funding this Quarter***NMR8:22amTTI9:08amTRAFFICTrading Halt***NZK7:30amMRQ9:08amMRG METALSMRG HMS - 3 Way Inter-Lab QAQC & Environmental Licences***OCC9:49amSTO9:06amSANTOSOSH: ICCC approval in relation to Merger***ODY8:58amOSH9:06amOIL SEARCHICCC approval in relation to Merger***OSH9:06amALV9:05amALVOMINExploration Update***PEC9:11amKAL9:02amKALGOORLIELa Mascotte shows outcropping gold open in all directions***PH210:03amAME9:00amALTOMETALSVanguard returns 24m @ 3.5 g/t gold, Sandstone Gold Project***PLY8:32amAVE8:59amAVECHOPositive results from Avecho's Phase I trial of CBD soft-gel***PNC9:39amODY8:58amODYSSEYGLLeading Gold Geologist Appointed as CEO***PNR10:36amAJX8:53amALEXIUMPremier Body Armor Commercializes Eclipsy-Based Products***PNR8:18amBIR8:47amBIRFINLetter to Shareholders***RAC9:22amDTZ8:46amDOTZ NANODotz secures Thailand distribution partner for Test Kits***RAD9:34amCCE8:43amCARNEGIECarnegie Wins European Wave Energy Contract***REZ10:56amPLY8:32amPLAYSIDEPlaySide and Shiba Inu Games Sign Strategic Agreement***REZ10:34amAL88:31amALDERANAlderan completes sixth hole, first results due this month***RF19:59amBOE8:26amBOSS ENMore strong progress in preparation for Honeymoon re-start***RRR9:35amTLS8:25amTELSTRATelstra secures maximum possible low band spectrum***SCT9:34amNIC8:24amNICKLMINESDefinitive Agreement executed for the Oracle Nickel Project***SLR8:19amNMR8:22amNATIVE MINNMR raises over $3m in rights issue and shortfall placement***SNS9:58amVTI8:21amVISIONTECHVTI Announces the Departure of CEO Stephen Snowy, PhD***STO9:06amCBE8:20amCOBREKML - Provisional Results from Endurance Drilling Programme***STX8:18amDVP8:20amDEVELOPStrong infill and exploration drilling results***TLS8:25amTLX8:20amTELIXPHARMNUCLIBER - Distribution Agreement for Illuccix in Spain***TLX8:20amNCZ8:19amNEWCENTURNew Century Completes A$116.7m Equity Raising***TPD8:18amSLR8:19amSILVERLAKEExecution of Subscription Agreement to Acquire Harte Gold***TRJ9:21amPNR8:18amPANTOROScotia continues to demonstrate outstanding growth***TRT9:19amTPD8:18amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering update & implications of success***TTI9:08amSTX8:18amSTRIKE ENEWalyering update & implications of success***TUL10:36amMM88:18amMED METALSMultiple Strong Conductors Identified at Meridian***VMS9:14amCTM8:18amCENTAURUSJaguar Nickel Project Development Work Accelerating***VOR10:05amGRV8:18amGREENVALEOutstanding Torbanite Yields at Alpha***VOR10:05amHXG8:17amHEXAGONBinding Agreement with South Star Battery Metals Signed***VTI8:21amKTA8:17amKRAKATOAIonic Clay Hosted Rare Earths Discovered at Rand Project***VUL9:18amGGE8:17amGRAND GULFMaiden Prospective Helium Resource***WCN9:20amCAI8:16amCALIDUSRESMining ramps up ahead of 1st production in June quarter 2022***WPL9:35amALL8:15amARISTOCRATCFO to Depart, Transition Process Underway***WSI9:30amNZK7:30amNZKSALMONProfit Guidance***XAM9:45am


----------



## barney (9 December 2021)

*10.59am Thursday 9th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeEPN10:59amEPSILONCompletion of Capital Raising***1AD9:01amPRS10:51amPROSPECHHodrusa-Hamre IP Survey Completed***A4N9:45amDMP10:47amDOMINOSDomino's Japan opens in all prefectures***AAR10:22amWWI10:45amWEST WITSExtension of Rights Issue Closing Date***ABX10:18amARN10:39amALDOROHigh-Grade Rubidium Results at Wyemandoo***AC810:12amTGM10:32amTHETATheta Gold Takeover Bid for Focus Minerals Limited***AEF8:53amFML10:32amFOCUS MINTGM: Theta Gold Takeover Bid for Focus Minerals Limited***AGN9:15amIPB10:31amIPB PETChairman's Address to Shareholders***AHF10:16amAKN10:22amAUKINGCompletion of First Earn-In Milestone***AKN10:22amAAR10:22amANGLOAKN: Completion of First Earn-In Milestone***ALC8:38amABX10:18amAUSBAUXITEStrategically Important Pilot Plant Construction Underway***ANP9:48amAHF10:16amAUSDAIRYJoint Venture for launch of Organic A2 Infant Formula***ARN10:39amAC810:12amAUSCANNAusCann Completes Successful Meeting with the U.S. FDA***AZS9:16amWNX10:10amWELLNEXWellnex Enters into JV with Australian Dairy Nutritionals***BGT9:04amLCT10:01amLIV CELLExtension of Rights Issue***BPH9:48amPEX10:01amPEEL MNGShuttleton Station Purchase Secures Wirlong Footprint***BPM8:20amCPM9:59amCOOPERMETFurther strong assay results from Mt Isa East Cu-Au Project***BRK8:21amEXR9:58amELIXIR NRGPilot Approvals Lodged***BSX9:21amZ2U9:58amZOOM2UAcquisition of Local Delivery Shopify App***C299:40amOZL9:54amOZMINERMEP: Jericho copper acq to cornerstone Demetallica IPO***CDD8:24amMEP9:54amMIN EXJericho copper acquisition to cornerstone Demetallica IPO***COD8:29amGLN9:52amGALANLITHUpdated HMW Economic Study - NPV Increases to US$2.2b***CPM9:59amSGQ9:52amST GEORGESeismic Delivers Another Standout Target at Mt Alexander***CRW8:47amPTR9:52amPETRATHERMComet Gold Project - Prospect Drilling Under Way***CWY8:53amTGM9:51amTHETAPause in trading***CWY8:45amIBG9:50amIRONB ZINCSuspension from Official Quotation***DMP10:47amRNE9:49amRENUENERGYInvestment in Allegro Energy completes***DOU9:47amANP9:48amANTISENSEATL1102 Toxicology Protocol submitted to US FDA***EBO8:55amBPH9:48amBPH ENERGYSuspension from Official Quotation***EBO7:44amOLH9:48amOLDFIELD HWattyl selects Oldfields as a core supplier***EBO7:41amXRG9:48amXREALITYFirst in-house game launch***EDE9:28amIAP9:47amIRONGATEGPInvestor Presentation***EL88:21amDOU9:47amDOUUGHDouugh partners with Lemonade to offer insurance products***EMV9:20amKMT9:46amKOPOREMTKopore to acquire Niger uranium project***EPN10:59amA4N9:45amALPHA HPAHPA First Project Update***EV18:35amPTB9:45amPTB GROUPNew Maintenance Agreement***EXR9:58amIAP9:43amIRONGATEGPAcquisition of Properties, Placement and Guidance Upgrade***FFX9:22amTAS9:42amTASMAN RESINDIA - Second EdenCretePz Order for Approx. A$92,000***FGR8:41amKSS9:41amKLEOSKleos Patrol Mission Satellites Shipped to Launch Site***FIJ9:22amSWM9:40amSEVENWESTPRT: SWM acquisition of Prime Media not opposed by ACCC***FML10:32amPRT9:40amPRIME TVSWM acquisition of Prime Media not opposed by ACCC***GEN8:37amC299:40amC29METALSDrilling Commenced at Reedy Creek Project***GLL9:34amTMS9:40amTENNANTTrading Halt***GLN9:52amJLG9:36amJOHNS LYNGInvestor Presentation***GNX8:25amGLL9:34amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Gas Pilot - Operations Update***GSN9:28amSHP9:34amSOUTH HARZTrading Halt***GSR8:41amTSO9:34amTESORO RESShare Purchase Plan closes***HPG8:31amVEA9:32amVIVA E GRPGas Terminal Project Update***IAP9:47amORR9:29amORECORPGrant of Special Mining Licence***IAP9:43amPLY9:29amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Successfully Complete Share Purchase Plan***IAP9:22amJLG9:29amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group Accelerates U.S. Growth Strategy***IBG9:50amT3D9:29am333DExclusive 3D Printing Services Supply Agreement***ICE8:21amGSN9:28amGREATSOUTHTrading Halt***IPB10:31amEDE9:28amEDEN INNOVINDIA - Second EdenCretePz Order for Approx. A$92,000***IVZ9:05amSWM9:26amSEVENWESTAXX: Seven West Media's proposed acqn of Prime not opposed***JLG9:36amPRT9:26amPRIME TVAXX: Seven West Media's proposed acqn of Prime not opposed***JLG9:29amFIJ9:22amFIJI KAVAFirst Approval for Importation of Drinking Kava***KMT9:46amFFX9:22amFIREFINCHTrading Halt***KSS9:41amIAP9:22amIRONGATEGPTrading Halt***LCT10:01amBSX9:21amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Restarts Mining at Ta Khoa Nickel Sulfide Project***LGM9:11amEMV9:20amEMVISIONEMV Technology to be Presented at Prestigious Conference***LYK8:23amROO9:18amROOTSTrading Halt***MEP9:54amAZS9:16amAZURE MINSAzure Makes New Discovery at Andover***MEP8:59amRIE9:15amRIEDEL RESShallow high grade drill results at Kingman Project***NCM8:34amAGN9:15amARGENICAArgenica to be Granted Patent Protection in the US***NRX8:24amVAL9:11amVALORESDrilling Program Mobilisation Commenced at Hook Lake Project***OLH9:48amLGM9:11amLEGACY MINNi-Sn-Cu Battery Metals Focused Exploration Tenement Granted***OPN9:10amVEN9:10amVINENERGYTrading Halt***ORG8:25amOPN9:10amOPPENNEGPatent Accepted in USA***ORR9:29amIVZ9:05amINVICTUSFarm in Option Agreement for a 2-well Campaign***OZL9:54amBGT9:04amBIOGENETECBio-Gene Completes Capital Raising of $3.2 Million***OZL8:59am1AD9:01amADALTAInhaled AD-214 passes first development milestone***PDI8:48amOZL8:59amOZMINERSale of Jericho and Eloise Joint Venture Interests***PEB7:31amMEP8:59amMIN EXOZL: Sale of Jericho and Eloise Joint Venture Interests***PEX10:01amSYD8:57amSYDAIRPORTScheme Update - ACCC and EU Conditions***PLY9:29amEBO8:55amEBOSTrading Halt***PPT8:40amAEF8:53amA ETHICALAEF Investment in Sentient Impact***PRS10:51amCWY8:53amCLEANAWAYACCC Clearance of Sydney Assets Acquisition***PRT9:40amPDI8:48amPREDICTIVEPREDICTIVE INTERSECTS 34M @ 5.5 G/T AU AT NE BANKAN***PRT9:26amCRW8:47amCASHREWARDExtension of 1835i Takeover Offer - Letter to shareholders***PTB9:45amCWY8:45amCLEANAWAYAXX: Cleanaway's acquisition of parts of Suez's waste assets***PTR9:52amFGR8:41amFIRSTGRAPHFGR files patent for graphene use in cement production***RIE9:15amGSR8:41amGREENSTONew High Grade Gold Discovery at Burbanks South***RNE9:49amPPT8:40amPERPETUALInvestor Day Presentation***ROO9:18amSYD8:38amSYDAIRPORTAXX:Sydney Aviation Alliance's acquisition of Sydney Airport***S2R8:20amALC8:38amALCIDIONLifting of Trading Halt***SGQ9:52amGEN8:37amGENMINBaniaka Delivers Excellent Value-In-Use Results***SHP9:34amEV18:35amEVOLENERGYValue engineering expected to improve Chilalo economics***SNL8:24amNCM8:34amNEWCRESTNewcrest Exploration Update***SRI8:21amHPG8:31amHIPAGESHPG acquires New Zealand's leading online tradie marketplace***SWM9:40amTRN8:29amTORRENSCOD: Thickest Yet Copper Intercept at Emmie Bluff Deeps***SWM9:26amCOD8:29amCODAMINLTDThickest Yet Copper Intercept at Emmie Bluff Deeps***SYD8:57amWMG8:27amWESTERNLTDCompletion of Mulga Tank Tenement Acquisition***SYD8:38amGNX8:25amGENEXPOWERGNX Signs Offtake Agreement with Tesla for Bouldercombe***T3D9:29amORG8:25amORIGIN ENEConocoPhillips pre-empts sale of 10% interest in APLNG***TAS9:42amSNL8:24amSUPPLY NETInvestor Presentation and Market Guidance***TGM10:32amCDD8:24amCARDNOCompletion of Sale of Consulting Divisions and Distribution***TGM9:51amNRX8:24amNORONEXLTDFirst Geophysical Results from Snowball JV***THR8:23amLYK8:23amLYKOSMETALExploration Update***TLG8:22amTHR8:23amTHORMININGCommencement Of Copper Recovery Trials, Kapunda ISR Project***TMS9:40amTLG8:22amTALGAGROUPWorld-Class Drill Results Continue at Vittangi***TRN8:29amBRK8:21amBROOKSIDERangers Well Rig Mobilised***TSC8:21amSRI8:21amSIPA RESWarralong Exploration Update***TSO9:34amTSC8:21amTWENTY7 CORover Gold Project Update***VAL9:11amEL88:21amELEVATEURAFully Funded Accelerated Activities Underway***VEA9:32amICE8:21amICETANALIMicetana development collaboration with NEC***VEN9:10amBPM8:20amBPM MINCompany Presentation***WMG8:27amS2R8:20amS2RESOURCEGreater Fosterville Project Update***WNX10:10amEBO7:44amEBOSInvestor Presentation***WWI10:45amEBO7:41amEBOSAcquisition of LifeHealthcare and Equity Raising***XRG9:48amPEB7:31amPACIFIC EDPEB Announces Agreement with Northern Health in Australia***Z2U9:58am


----------



## barney (10 December 2021)

*7.01pm Friday 10th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeOSH7:01pmOIL SEARCHSuspension from Quotation***1AD8:26amTZN6:09pmTERRAMINFinance Facility Update***3DP10:54amITG5:03pmINTEGA GRPSuspension from Official Quotation***3DP10:45amMEB4:52pmMEDIBIOLTDTrading Halt***ABR9:12amDAL4:10pmDALAROORetraction of Certain Statements***AE18:38amTWD3:26pmTAMAWOODPositive Outlook in FY2022***AGR9:31amSTO12:44pmSANTOSSantos and Oil Search merger becomes effective***ATL8:38amOSH12:44pmOIL SEARCHOSH: Santos and Oil Search merger becomes effective***ATL8:34amNAE12:37pmNEW AGEOptions Prospectus***ATX11:26amITG12:20pmINTEGA GRPScheme of Arrangement is Legally Effective***AUK8:32amOAU11:56amORAGOLDEntitlement Offer - Placement of Shortfall Securities***AUN9:27amWRM11:53amWHITEROCKCompletion of Placement***AVZ9:51amATX11:26amAMPLIAEntitlement Offer Completed***AVZ9:50amCAZ11:04amCAZALY RESWML:Nickel and Copper Massive Sulphides confirmed at Mt Venn***BAP8:30am3DP10:54amPOINTERRATrading Halt***BMM8:57amHCH10:47amHOT CHILIReinstatement to Official Quotation***CAZ11:04amHCH10:47amHOT CHILICAD$30M Funding Arranged for Canadian Dual-Listing***CIP9:28am3DP10:45amPOINTERRAPause in Trading***CRN8:24amSOL10:29amSOUL W.H.2021 AGM Presentation***CTM9:20amTTI10:28amTRAFFICCompletion of Placement***CUF9:50amFMG10:24amFORTESCUETransition and Leadership Change***CUL9:12amWML9:56amWOOMERANickel and Copper Massive Sulphides at Mt Venn***CZN8:17amWWI9:51amWEST WITSUp to $10M Farm-In & JV Agreement with Rio Tinto***DAL4:10pmAVZ9:51amAVZ MINSSuccessful $75 million placement investor presentation***DEG8:18amHZR9:51amHAZERGROUPDelay to reactor fabrication***EBO8:42amAVZ9:50amAVZ MINSAVZ completes successful placement of $75 million***FLC8:52amCUF9:50amCUFETennant Creek Acquisition Completion and Issue of Securities***FMG10:24amPDL9:49amPENDALChairman and CEO Addresses including Business Update***GBR9:42amKRR9:43amKING RIVERHPA Project - 99.999% plus purity repeated***GRR9:21amRDT9:43amRED DIRTAcquisition Agreement to consolidate Mt Ida Landholding***HCH10:47amGBR9:42amGREATBOULDRC drilling underway at Mt Venn***HCH10:47amIBG9:41amIRONB ZINCReinstatement to Official Quotation***HMC7:30amIBG9:41amIRONB ZINCIronbark raises $4m to continue Citronen Finance Activity***HMC7:30amWAM9:40amWAMCAPITALTOVAF Review Panel Declines to Make further Interim Orders***HZR9:51amPGF9:40amPMGLOBALTOVAF Review Panel Declines to Make further Interim Orders***IAP8:52amPAF9:40amPMASIANTOVAF Review Panel Declines to Make further Interim Orders***IBG9:41amVMS9:38amVENTUREMINPlacement and Share Purchase Plan to advance Mt Lindsay***IBG9:41amMDI9:37amSuspension from Official Quotation***ITG5:03pmMBK9:33amKSN: Sale of Livingstone Gold Project complete***ITG12:20pmKSN9:33amKINGSTONSale of Livingstone Gold Project complete***IVZ8:18amAGR9:31amAGUIA RESExtension to Share Purchase Plan Closing Date***KRR9:43amCIP9:28amCEN I REITInaugural Medium Term Note Issuance***KSN9:33amAUN9:27amAURUMINSuspension from Official Quotation***KSN9:17amMNB9:21amMINBOS RESTrading Halt***MBK9:33amGRR9:21amGRANGEGrange to pay $0.10 special dividend***MBK9:17amCTM9:20amCENTAURUSTrading Halt***MCT9:18amMCT9:18amMETALICITYChange in substantial holding for NME***MDI9:37amTTM9:18amTITANMINDrilling Commences at Copper Duke Project***MEB4:52pmMBK9:17amMBK Completes Acquisition of the Livingstone Project***MNB9:21amKSN9:17amKINGSTONMBK: MBK Completes Acquisition of the Livingstone Project***NAE12:37pmTIE9:16amTIETTOFully Funded Abujar Gold Project Development Gains Momentum***OAU11:56amCUL9:12amCULLEN RESExploration Update - Barlee Project***OSH7:01pmABR9:12amAMERPACBOABR Updates US Listing Timeline and Engages BofA Securities***OSH12:44pmTSO9:10amTESORO RESPhase 2 detailed metallurgical test work results***PAF9:40amRRR9:07amREVOLVERNew Exceptional Copper and Zinc Drill Intercept***PCG8:21amBMM8:57amBALKAN MINInitial Gravity Surveys Interpretation Completed at Dobrinja***PDL9:49amVUL8:56amVULCAN EVUL becomes renewable energy producer with plant acquisition***PGF9:40amFLC8:52amFLUENCEFluence Upsizes Existing Upwell Facility***RDT9:43amIAP8:52amIRONGATEGPSuccessful completion of institutional placement***RRR9:07amEBO8:42amEBOSEBOS Announces Successful Placement***SCP8:19amAE18:38amAERISONFY22 revenue guidance of $180M fully secured***SCP8:19amATL8:38amAPOLLO T&LProposed THL Merger investor presentation***SHN8:18amATL8:34amAPOLLO T&LProposed merger with Tourism Holdings Limited***SNS8:19amAUK8:32amAUMAKE LTDAumake stores reopening and cost restructuring strategies***SOL10:29amBAP8:30amBAPCOR LTDBapcor successfully completes debt refinancing***SSR8:18am1AD8:26amADALTATrading Halt***STO12:44pmCRN8:24amCORONADOFull Operations Resume***TIE9:16amPCG8:21amPENGANAMonthly Funds under Management - 30 November 2021***TLX8:19amSNS8:19amSENSENSenSen Signs Multi-year Contract with Hippodrome Casino***TSO9:10amTLX8:19amTELIXPHARMIlluccix EU Regulatory Submission Progress Update***TTI10:28amSCP8:19amDecember 2021 Property Valuations***TTM9:18amSCP8:19amSCP Half Year December 2021 Distribution***TWD3:26pmSHN8:18amSUNSHGOLDFirst 12 Months of Sunshine Gold***TZN6:09pmIVZ8:18amINVICTUSInvictus Secures Drilling Rig for Muzarabani-1 Well***VMS9:38amSSR8:18amSSR MININGPOSITIVE EXPLORATION RESULTS AT MARIGOLD***VUL8:56amDEG8:18amDEGREYHigh grades in extensional and infill drilling at Eagle***WAM9:40amCZN8:17amCORAZONMajor New Target at Lynn Lake***WML9:56amHMC7:30amHOME COAGM 2021 - Presentation***WRM11:53amHMC7:30amHOME COAGM 2021 - Chair and CEO's Address to Securityholders***WWI9:51am


----------



## barney (13 December 2021)

*1.49pm Monday 13th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCRW1:49pmCASHREWARDLetter to shareholders from 1835i-Further extension of offer***AD18:54amROG1:45pmRED SKYSuccessful Production Testing - Killanoola-1 DW-1***AD88:22amGSN12:06pmGREATSOUTHDiamond Drilling Underway at Southern Star***AHI9:47amGSN12:03pmGREATSOUTHOversubscribed placement to accelerate exploration programs***ALA9:29amHTG11:48amHARVESTTGHarvest Launches Equity Raising to Pursue Strategic Growth***AMP11:07amHTG11:45amHARVESTTGInvestor Presentation***ARN9:21amCCJ11:23amCOUNTY INTCounty to become a significant Copper/Gold explorer in NSW***AVL9:31amCQR11:19amCHRETAILRTDecember 2021 Valuation update and 1HFY22 Distribution***AXI9:50amKFE11:16amKOGIRONAgbaja Scoping Study***BC88:18amMRL11:14amMAYURGrant of Orokolo Bay Mining Lease***BKW9:16amAMP11:07amAMPSuspension of AMPPA Capital Notes***BNR9:52amCLA11:06amCELRESShallow High Grade Copper Intersected in MCB-036***BRK8:23amYPB11:06amYPB GROUPYPB partners with global standards giant BSI***BRU8:20amTMS11:05amTENNANTCapital Raising Completed & Exploration Update at Barkly***BTR9:29amSPL11:04amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE successfully launched in Vietnam***CBO10:53amCQR11:04amCHRETAILRTDividend/Distribution - CQR***CBO10:52amNZO11:04amNZ OIL&GASMahato PSC Update***CCJ11:23amCUE11:04amCUENZO: Mahato PSC Update***CHC9:58amCLW11:03amCHTR H LWRDec 21 Val, Divestment and Distribution***CHR9:09amSSL11:03amSIETELFull Year Statutory Accounts***CIP9:15amCLW11:02amCHTR H LWRDividend/Distribution - CLW***CLA11:06amCQE11:01amCHSOCINFRAValuation Update and December 2021 Quarter Distribution***CLW11:03amCQE11:01amCHSOCINFRADividend/Distribution - CQE***CLW11:02amPSL10:58amPATERSONSTrading Halt***CNB9:43amMRR10:58amMINREXRESTrading Halt***CNR8:52amHTG10:56amHARVESTTGTrading Halt***COF9:12amTMK10:56amTAMASKAOILTrading Halt***CQE11:01amPXX10:55amPOLARXTrading Halt***CQE11:01amMKR10:54amMANUKARESProgress Report - Update to Mt Boppy weather event***CQR11:19amNTU10:54amNTH MINS2021 R & D Refund Received***CQR11:04amCBO10:53amCOBRAMShare Purchase Plan Offer***CRW1:49pmCBO10:52amCOBRAMCBO Opens Share Purchase Plam***CTM9:45amOSX10:51amOSTEOPOREOsteopore secures A$19m clinical-industrial partnership***CUE11:04amTYR10:50amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 91 - Week Ended 10 December 2021***CWN8:21amRNU10:48amRENASCORCompleted LCTs Confirm Efficiency of HF-Free Purification***CXU9:48amCHC9:58amCHARTER HGUpgraded FY22 earnings guidance and FUM growth update***CYM9:50amDUR9:57amDURATECDURATEC SECURES $110M DEFENCE SUBCONTRACT***DRO9:10amPXX9:57amPOLARXPause in Trading***DUB9:26amPNN9:56amPEPINNINI1st Phase Drilling Eyre Peninsula Kaolin-Halloysite Project***DUR9:57amTMK9:56amTAMASKAOILPause in Trading***EQR9:14amYPB9:55amYPB GROUPPause in Trading***FFX9:12amKZR9:55amKALAMAZOOTrading Halt***GDI8:22amMRR9:54amMINREXRESPause in Trading***GEM8:37amSHO9:52amSPORTSHDevelopment of virtual reality esports prediction platform***GLN9:50amBNR9:52amBULLETINHigh Grade Lithium Results Ravensthorpe***GSN12:06pmHTG9:51amHARVESTTGPause in Trading***GSN12:03pmAXI9:50amAXIOMAxiom Settles Sale of Butler Central Homemaker Centre***GTE8:19amGLN9:50amGALANLITHPilot Plant Ponds Under Construction - HMW Project Update***HMX8:20amCYM9:50amCYPRIUMMETMaroochydore Project 2021 Drilling Campaign Update***HRN9:44amVEN9:49amVINENERGYPlacement & Share Purchase Plan Presentation***HTG11:48amOIL9:49amOPTISCANChange of Managing Director***HTG11:45amVEN9:49amVINENERGYPlacement & Share Purchase Plan***HTG10:56amCXU9:48amCAULDRONDrilling to Recommence at Blackwood Gold Project in Victoria***HTG9:51amLMG9:48amLATROBELMG exercises option to buy 320 Tramway Rd, Hazelwood N***IMU8:47amREG9:47amREG HEALTHNon-Cash Impact of Removal of Aged Care Approval Rounds***IMU8:47amAHI9:47amADVANCEDHIAHI Sign 17th Partnership to Expand into Latin America***INF8:19amPWN9:46amPARKWAYGrant of KLPP Exploration Licences***ITM9:09amSTM9:46amSUN METALSEl Palmar - Additional Targets Identified***JLG9:42amCTM9:45amCENTAURUSJaguar Mineral Resource Jumps 30% to 80.6Mt @ 0.91% Ni***JRL8:20amHRN9:44amHORIZONGLDShallow high grade gold intercepts at Orion and Wahoo***KFE11:16amTHR9:44amTHORMININGTrading Halt***KZR9:55amMBK9:43amMBK signs Millennium Project Earn-in and JV Agreement***LCL8:19amCNB9:43amCARNABYRESExploration Update - Significant Copper Intersected***LIT9:09amRMC9:42amRESIMACOn Market Share Buy-Back***LMG9:48amJLG9:42amJOHNS LYNGCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer***LOM8:20amMAU9:40amMAGNET RESDirectors exercise options to fund growth***M2R8:20amMKL9:40amMIGHTYKINGTrading Halt***MAU9:40amSGC9:38amSACGASCOTrading Halt***MBK9:43amPVW9:37amPVWRESLTDPresentation - Exciting New Heavy Rare Earths Discovery***MCT8:19amVMY9:34amVIMY RESMulga Rock Operational Update***MEI9:27amWAM9:34amWAMCAPITALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - VOTE Today***MIN8:19amPGF9:34amPMGLOBALPAF: Update on Competing Offers - VOTE Today***MIN8:18amPAF9:34amPMASIANUpdate on Competing Offers - VOTE Today***MKL9:40amAVL9:31amAUSTVANADHigh Purity 99.5% V2O5 Produced in Final Phase Work for BFS***MKR10:54amQPM9:30amQLDPACIFICTrading Halt***MLS8:20amBTR9:29amBRIGHTSTAAircore Drilling Contract Signed***MLS8:20amALA9:29amAROVELLAArovella licences novel monoclonal antibody from MD Anderson***MOQ9:14amTRN9:28amTORRENSUp to 31g/t Gold in Rock Chip Results from Goldie Prospect***MRL11:14amMEI9:27amMETEORICGold Recoveries Above 96% at Butchers Creek***MRR10:58amSHP9:26amSOUTH HARZA$5.3M Equity Raising to Accelerate Ohmgebirge***MRR9:54amDUB9:26amDUBBERDubber and Optus to Launch Mobile Voice Recording***NME8:19amREZ9:24amRES&EN GRPResumption of Drilling Operations at Springfield***NMT8:19amARN9:21amALDOROFirst Assay Results Received from the VC11 Target***NMT8:18amVVA9:18amVIVALEISURViva Leisure expands wellness offering with acquisition***NTU10:54amBKW9:16amBRICKWORKSBKW Property Update***NZO11:04amCIP9:15amCEN I REITStrong Industrial Tenant Demand Drives Leasing Success***OIL9:49amEQR9:14amEQ RESMt. Carbine BFS Delivers Strong Early Cash Flow***ORI9:06amMOQ9:14amMOQLIMITEDTrading Halt***OSX10:51amROO9:13amROOTSRoots secures firm commitments to raise $1m***PAA8:49amFFX9:12amFIREFINCHFirefinch Successfully Completes A$100m Placement***PAF9:34amCOF9:12amCENTOREITOperating Update and Guidance Upgrade***PAL8:35amDRO9:10amDRONEFive Eyes Defence Agency Order***PEC8:21amITM9:09amITECHMINPositive Results Grow Rare Earth Potential at Kaolin Project***PGF9:34amLIT9:09amLITHIUMAUSCHR: Lithium Pegmatite Trends Highlighted at Bynoe***PKO8:22amCHR9:09amCHARGERLithium Pegmatite Trends Highlighted at Bynoe***PNN9:56amORI9:06amORICAOrica Announces Sale of Minova to Aurelius Group***PSL10:58amZNC9:01amZENITH MINTonka Zinc Discovery - Earaheedy JV***PVW9:37amRTR9:01amRUMBLEZNC: Tonka Zinc Discovery - Earaheedy JV***PWN9:46amAD18:54amAD1 HOLDAD1 secures $5.0 million in loan facility***PXX10:55amCNR8:52amCANNON RESDrill Results Extend Nickel Mineralisation at Musket***PXX9:57amPAA8:49amPHARMAUSTShareholder Update - Progress and Strategy***QPM9:30amIMU8:47amIMUGENEFDA IND APPROVAL FOR THE PHASE 2 CLINICAL TRIAL OF HER-VAXX***REG9:47amIMU8:47amIMUGENEFDA IND APPROVAL FOR ONCOLYTIC VIROTHERAPY VAXINIA***REZ9:24amGEM8:37amG8 EDUCATETrading Update & Analyst Call***RHC8:21amPAL8:35amPALLAPHARMTrading Halt***RMC9:42amSXY8:28amSENEXSenex enters into binding scheme with POSCO International***RNU10:48amBRK8:23amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations Report***ROG1:45pmPKO8:22amPEAKO LTDGold and Base Metal Potential Highlighted in East Kimberley***ROO9:13amSXY8:22amSENEXSenex and Shell Energy sign new gas sales agreement***RTR9:01amGDI8:22amGDI PROPDividend/Distribution - GDI***RTR8:21amAD88:22amAUDINATEGLAudinate to acquire Silex Insight video business***SBR8:20amPEC8:21amPERPET RESTenement Holding Expansion & Land Access Agreement Secured***SBR8:20amRHC8:21amRAMSAYAcquisition of Elysium Healthcare***SGC9:38amCWN8:21amCROWNCrown Resorts Investor Day Presentation***SHG8:21amRTR8:21amRUMBLENew Zinc-Lead-Silver Discovery at Earaheedy Project***SHH8:19amSHG8:21amSINGHEALTHCollaborative Medical VR and 3D release align to Metaverse***SHO9:52amBRU8:20amBURUENERGYOperations Update***SHP9:26amLOM8:20amLUCAPACompletion of 4.4M Carat Merlin Diamond Project Acquisition***SPL11:04amHMX8:20amHAMMERDrilling Commenced at Kalman***SRG8:20amSBR8:20amSABRE RESMLS:Binding Agreement to Farm-out Nepean SouthNickel Project***SSL11:03amMLS8:20amMETALS AUSBinding Agreement to Farm-out Nepean South Nickel Project***STM9:46amM2R8:20amMIRAMARLarge IOCG Targets Outlined at Whaleshark***SXY8:28amSBR8:20amSABRE RESAgreements to Acquire Three Nickel Sulphide Projects in WA***SXY8:22amMLS8:20amMETALS AUSSBR:Agreements to Acquire ThreeNickel Sulphide Projects inWA***THR9:44amJRL8:20amJINDALEEAgreements to Acquire Three Nickel Sulphide Projects in WA***TLG8:18amSRG8:20amSRGGLOBAL$20m Specialist Facades Contracts Secured***TMK10:56amINF8:19amINF LITHIGreenTech Broadens Test Work Scope***TMK9:56amGTE8:19amGREAT WESTDrilling Complete at Thunder***TMS11:05amSHH8:19amSHREE MINNBR DSO Project Permitting Progress***TRN9:28amNME8:19amNEX METALSMCT: Champion&McTavish Deliver Significant Widths&Intercepts***TWR7:39amMCT8:19amMETALICITYChampion & McTavish Deliver Significant Widths & Intercepts***TYR10:50amNMT8:19amNEOMETALSELi Process - EU Project Presentation***VEN9:49amMIN8:19amMINERALRESNMT: ELi Process - EU Project Presentation***VEN9:49amLCL8:19amLOS CERROSTesorito delivers more wide and high grade gold intercepts***VMY9:34amNMT8:18amNEOMETALSAgreement to Commercialise ELi Lithium Process in EU***VVA9:18amMIN8:18amMINERALRESNMT: Agreement to Commercialise ELi Lithium Process in EU***WAM9:34amTLG8:18amTALGAGROUPMitsui Extends and Expands MOU with Talga***YPB11:06amBC88:18amBLACK CATNew Targets and Growth from Discovery Drilling***YPB9:55amTWR7:39amTOWERCapital Return - Interim Court Orders Received***ZNC9:01am


----------



## barney (14 December 2021)

*4.36pm Tuesday 14th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCSL4:36pmCSLInvestor Presentation CSL Swiss Tender Acquisition of Vifor***1AD8:51amCSL4:35pmCSLSWISS TENDER OFFER TO ACQUIRE 100% OF VIFOR PHARMA LTD***3DP9:43amASM4:01pmAUSSTRATMCooperation on Critical Metals between ASM and KOMIR***A1M9:28amAHI3:37pmADVANCEDHIPhysimax Acquisition Update***AHI3:37pmCNI3:30pmCENTURIADecember 2021 Interim Distribution Declaration***AIZ7:31amCNI3:23pmCENTURIADividend/Distribution - CNI***AMX10:00amOVT3:18pmOVATOCompletion of Share Consolidation***ANP9:25amSMS3:04pmSTAR MINMining Day Webinar***AON9:18amNSR1:08pmNSREITDividend/Distribution - NSR***APT1:08pmAPT1:08pmAFTERPAYAfterpay's shareholders vote in favour of Scheme***APT8:22amTMT1:06pmTECHMETALSTMT Spark Plus Mining Day Presentation***AQZ9:57amAW112:56pmAWMETALSOutstanding Growth at Storm Copper***AS110:25amKOR12:35pmKORAB RESKorab joins International Magnesium Association***ASM4:01pmRLG12:10pmROOLIFEGROConfirmation of Strategic Placement Funds Receipt***ATH9:41amGBZ11:51amGBMRESOURCWhite Dam Exploration Update***AUC9:29amLNU11:46amLINIUSTECHInvestor presentation and Market up-date***AW112:56pmKZR11:20amKALAMAZOOKalamazoo - Pilbara Lithium Project Acquisition***AWV9:55amMHC10:56amMANHATTANInvestor Presentation - Emerging Goldfield with Proven Gold***BBC9:47amMSB10:30amMESOBLASTUpdate on Novartis Agreement***BKT8:32amAS110:25amANGELAngel Seafood recommences production/sales out of Coffin Bay***BNO8:16amLMG10:23amLATROBELMG finalises term sheet for $23M of project funding***BUR8:24amTUL10:20amTULLARESLithium Farm-In at the Norseman Project***C298:15amPNR10:20amPANTOROTUL: Lithium Farm-In at the Norseman Project***CCR8:28amPNV10:11amPOLYNOVORecord US sales in July and Nov, and other matters***CEN7:31amGMR10:02amGOLDEN RIMKada delivers widest oxide gold intersection to date***CL19:23amMCL10:01amMIGHTY CBetter Beer launch exceeds expectations and expands ranging***CL18:40amAMX10:00amAEROMETREXAMX appoints Steven Masters as Managing Director and CEO***CNI3:30pmRHY9:57amRHYTHM BIORHY Platform Technology Targets Five Cancers***CNI3:23pmAQZ9:57amAAVIATIONWet lease agreement options with Qantas Airways Limited***CSL4:36pmWNX9:56amWELLNEXWellnex Launches Pharmacy Own with CH2***CSL4:35pmAWV9:55amANOVAMETALStrong Gold-in-Soil Targets Identified at Mac Ridge***CSL9:27amNOX9:52amNOXOPHARMNoxopharm DARRT-2 Cancer Trial Update***DOU8:57amIHR9:49amINTELLIHR50,000 Milestone and record breaking QTR growth***GBZ11:51amMAF9:48amMA FIN GRPTrading Halt***GDI8:28amBBC9:47amBNKBANKINGTrading Halt***GLA9:26amMSB9:47amMESOBLASTPause in Trading***GLN9:41amTUL9:46amTULLARESPNR: Lithium Development Partnership with Mineral Resources***GME8:21amPNR9:46amPANTOROLithium Development Partnership with Mineral Resources Ltd***GML9:17amMIN9:46amMINERALRESLithium Development Partnership with Mineral Resources Ltd***GMR10:02am3DP9:43amPOINTERRAMaterial Contract Award***GOZ8:21amATH9:41amALTERITYFirst Regulatory Authorization to Proceed with Phase 2 Trial***GPR9:24amGLN9:41amGALANLITHGalan Awards HMW Feasibility Study to Hatch***HGO8:24amZEO9:40amZEOTECHEnvironmental Farm Management Technology Company Investment***HGO8:23amVRT9:40amVIRTUSVRT receives unsolicited non-binding indication of interest***HUB9:23amPNN9:35amPEPINNINITrading Halt***HUB8:40amTMT9:31amTECHMETALSMurchison Technology Metals Project Integration Study Update***HXG8:21amMNB9:31amMINBOS RESInvestor Presentation***IDT8:55amMNB9:29amMINBOS RESMinbos Receives Firm Commitments for a $6.0m Placement***IHR9:49amVN89:29amVONEXLTDVonex Expands into SA through Acquisition of Voiteck***KAI9:05amAUC9:29amCorporate Presentation December 2021***KOR12:35pmA1M9:28amA1MINESLTDSignificant Increase in Mineral Resources at Eloise***KPG8:28amPEK9:27amPEAKRAREFurther Economic Framework Agreement Update***KWR9:19amCSL9:27amCSLTrading Halt***KZR11:20amGLA9:26amGLADIATORMaiden Drilling at Minjingu Uranium Project Commenced***LEG8:13amOEX9:25amOILEX LTDCambay Well 77H Re-Frac Funding Secured***LMG10:23amANP9:25amANTISENSEPositive UK PIP Decision & PDCO opinion ratification by EMA***LNU11:46amGPR9:24amGEO PACWoodlark Gold Project Funding Update***MAF9:48amHUB9:23amHUB24LTDUpdate for proposed acquisition of Class and SID amendment***MCL10:01amCL19:23amCLASSHUB:Update for proposed acquisition of CL1 and SID amendment***MEZ7:31amSRJ9:22amSRJTECHNOSRJ to acquire STATS(UK) Limited***MHC10:56amRIM9:22amRIMFIREDrilling Commenced at Fifield Platinum Project***MIN9:46amTOE9:20amTORO ENERGV2O5 Resource Integrated into Lake Maitland U3O8 Resource***MKG8:38amKWR9:19amKINGWESTSir Laurence Discovery doubles to over 2km strike length***MLD8:15amAON9:18amAPOLLO MINKroussou Exploration Licence Renewed***MNB9:31amGML9:17amGATEWAYGIDGEE MINERAL RESOURCE INCREASES TO 449,000 OUNCES***MNB9:29amT3D9:16am333DTrading Halt***MSB10:30amSBW9:16amSHEKELTrading Halt***MSB9:47amTTI9:06amTRAFFIC$10m Contract with Procurement Australia***MZZ8:20amPSC9:06amPROSPECRESDirect OFS Presentation***NEA8:23amKAI9:05amKAIROSWodgina Lithium Update***NOX9:52amPSC9:00amPROSPECRESArcadia Direct Optimised Feasibility Study***NSR1:08pmDOU8:57amDOUUGHUS customers up a further 31% in November, Revenue up 55%***OEX9:25amVAN8:55amVANGOMINVango Returns High-Grade Gold***OVT3:18pmIDT8:55amIDT AUSTTrading Halt***PCL8:20am1AD8:51amADALTAVoluntary Suspension***PEK9:27amWOW8:48amWOOLWORTHSH1 Trading Update***PIQ8:14amXRG8:41amXREALITYDefence Operations Update***PNN9:35amHUB8:40amHUB24LTDCL1: Scheme Implementation Deed-Amendment (Consideration)***PNR10:20amCL18:40amCLASSScheme Implementation Deed-Amendment (Scheme Consideration)***PNR9:46amMKG8:38amMAKOSecond Drill Rig Commences at Napie***PNV10:11amBKT8:32amBLACKROCKFramework Agreement Signed with the Government of Tanzania***PSC9:06amGDI8:28amGDI PROPAquisition of carparks, Perth CBD***PSC9:00amKPG8:28amKELLYPRTNRDec 21 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial Year***RHY9:57amCCR8:28amCREDIT CLRTrading halt***RIM9:22amBUR8:24amBURLEY MINBurley Executive Management Changes***RLG12:10pmHGO8:24amHILLGROVEKanmantoo Economic Assessment Confirms Outstanding Potential***SBW9:16amHGO8:23amHILLGROVEUpdated Kavanagh Underground Mineral Resource Estimate***SMS3:04pmNEA8:23amNEARMAPNearmap North America ACV portfolio expected to surpass ANZ***SRJ9:22amAPT8:22amAFTERPAYScheme Meeting - Chair's Address and Presentation***STA8:22amSTA8:22amSTRANDLINEFramework Agreement Signed with the Government of Tanzania***T3D9:16amGOZ8:21amGROWTHPROGOZ provides operating update and upgrades guidance***TMT1:06pmGME8:21amGME RESSoil Sampling commences at Abednego Project***TMT9:31amHXG8:21amHEXAGONSubstantial Progress Made on Pedirka Blue Hydrogen Project***TOE9:20amMZZ8:20amMATADORDiamond Drilling Highlights Potential for New Discoveries***TTI9:06amPCL8:20amPANCONTSecond Well Spuds Offshore Namibia On-Trend to PCL's PEL 87***TUL10:20amBNO8:16amBIONOMICSBionomics Announces Launch of Proposed IPO in the US***TUL9:46amMLD8:15amMACALTDContract Award - Roy Hill***VAN8:55amC298:15amC29METALSGeochemical Survey Commences at Sampson Tank Project***VN89:29amPIQ8:14amPROTEOMICSProteomics receives $1.2 million in R&D tax incentive***VRT9:40amLEG8:13amLEGEND3D Seismic Survey Data Acquisition Completed at Mawson***WNX9:56amCEN7:31amCONTACT ENNovember 2021 Operating Report***WOW8:48amAIZ7:31amAIR N.Z.Air NZ announces revised Crown support package***XRG8:41amMEZ7:31amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for November 2021***ZEO9:40am


----------



## barney (15 December 2021)

*2.53pm Wednesday 15th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeKGD2:53pmKULADiamond Drilling of the Crayfish Gold Prospect Complete***1AD10:20amASQ2:40pmAUSSILICAQHardrock High Purity Quartz and Silica Update - Revised***1AD10:20amCAU2:26pmCRONOSChairman's Address to Shareholders***1AD10:20amGMD2:13pmGEN MINSEntitlement Offer Raises A$4.8M***A4N9:21amTTT1:53pmTITOMICTTT 2021 AGM Presentation***AAR9:02amCHN1:19pmCHALICEFalcon Metals Demerger Completed***AC89:42amCRN1:01pmCORONADOGuidance Update***ADD9:46amSOV12:54pmSOV CLOUDSuccessful Completion of Retail Offer***AGC9:13amMLX12:47pmMETALS XResults of Meeting***AHQ10:14amLBL12:15pmLASERBONDLaserBond Expands to Queensland***AJM8:20amIQ311:53amIQ3CORPAddendum to 2021 Financial Report***AKP9:17amERL11:46amEMPIRE RESDiamond Drilling Commences at Yuinmery***ALO9:07amSKY11:28amSKYMETALSFurther Strong Visual Mineralisation at 3KEL - Doradilla***ANP10:21amNTD11:00amTYRENWHEELTrading Halt***APA8:21amCLE10:57amCYCLONEPlacement at 12.5% Premium to Market***APA8:19amTOT10:44am360CAPITALIAP: IAP receives revised indicative proposal from 360 Cap.***ASQ2:40pmMEB10:35amMEDIBIOLTDMEB to Raise up to $5.7 million by way of a Placement & NREO***ASQ8:19amNTD10:29amTYRENWHEELPause in Trading***BAT9:32amPXX10:26amPOLARXSuspension from Official Quotation***BBC9:48amANP10:21amANTISENSEAnnual General Meeting Presentation***BCC10:05am1AD10:20amADALTAReinstatement to Quotation***BCN9:55am1AD10:20amADALTACash Position and Corporate Presentation***CAU2:26pm1AD10:20amADALTAPlacement raises $3.75million***CGF8:21amLBL10:17amLASERBONDTrading Halt***CHN1:19pmCTD10:16amCORP TRAVAcquisition & Capital Raising - Company Presentation***CKA9:35amCTD10:14amCORP TRAVAcquisition of Helloworld Corporate & Equity Raising***CL18:26amAHQ10:14amALLEGIANCESecond Black Warrior Cargo Sold***CLE10:57amMKL10:12amMIGHTYKINGCapital Raise to Drive Original IP and Co-Development Growth***CMM8:40amQUB10:06amQUBEQube Completes Sale of Moorebank Logistics Park (MLP)***CRB9:50amODA10:05amORCODA LIMGroundbreaking Patent Granted by United States Patent Office***CRN1:01pmGPR10:05amGEO PACSuspension from Official Quotation***CRR9:28amBCC10:05amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Record Quarterly Orders for ZOLEO Units***CTD10:16amGPR10:02amGEO PACPause in Trading***CTD10:14amREH10:02amREECESuccessful completion of debt refinancing***CTD9:51amLBL10:01amLASERBONDPause in Trading***CTD9:11amTGP10:01am360 GROUPIAP: IAP receives Indicative Non-Binding Proposal***DRO8:45amKCC10:00amKINCORACOPAGM presentation***DTR8:20amIAP9:58amIRONGATEGPIAP receives revised indicative proposal from 360 Capital***EMD9:50amBCN9:55amBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project October-November Production Update***ERL11:46amTMK9:54amTAMASKAOILSuspension from Official Quotation***ESH9:35amQUB9:52amQUBEPause In Trading***EVN8:36amQPM9:51amQLDPACIFIC$250m letter of support received from EFA***EVR8:35amCTD9:51amCORP TRAVTrading Halt***FDV9:34amEMD9:50amEMYRIALPositive animal data for Emyrias ultra-pure CBD capsule***FOR8:22amCRB9:50amCARBINECRB Completes Maiden Drilling at Muchea West Silica Sands***FYI9:38amLKE9:49amLAKE RESKachi Drilling Reinforces Doubling Lithium Production***GAL8:20amPSL9:49amPATERSONSHigh Grade Gold Results Returned From Grace***GEN8:39amBBC9:48amBNKBANKINGBNK enters agreement to sell Finsure for $151m***GGE8:17amLVT9:48amLIVETILESLVT makes strategic acquisition of Digital Workplace company***GMD2:13pmADD9:46amADAVALEHighly Prospective Nickel Sulphide Tenure Expanded***GPR10:05amMRR9:46amMINREXRESMinRex Completes Strongly Supported $3M Placement***GPR10:02amHHI9:44amH HOUSECanPharma to supply cannabis for German insurance funds***GSR9:37amHTG9:42amHARVESTTGSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer***GTK7:30amAC89:42amAUSCANNAusCann Advances DermaCann Registration & US Launch***GTR8:56amLGM9:39amLEGACY MINVisible Gold Intercepted & Re-assays Upgrade Gold Results***HHI9:44amFYI9:38amFYI RESOutstanding Results from Joint HPA Trial***HLO9:11amGSR9:37amGREENSTOHigh Grade Gold Intercepted at Burbanks North***HTG9:42amRTG9:37amRTG MININGTrading Halt***HUB8:26amCKA9:35amCOKALProgress Towards First Coal for BBM Project***IAP9:58amESH9:35amESPORTSBoard and Executive Changes***IQ311:53amFDV9:34amFRONT D VTrading halt***IR18:34amBAT9:32amBATTMINTrading Halt***KCC10:00amWOR9:32amWORLEYDrax awards a services contract for carbon capture project***KGD2:53pmTOR9:30amTORQUE METParis Gold Project Drilling Update***KZR9:22amMRC9:29amMIN.COMMODSuccessful Electrochemical Results on Skaland Anode Material***LBL12:15pmPG19:28amPEARGLOBALTrading Halt***LBL10:17amCRR9:28amCRITICALMassive Sulphides Intersected in Second Drill Hole - Gibsons***LBL10:01amQPM9:27amQLDPACIFIC$30m capital raising***LGM9:39amSGC9:25amSACGASCOCadlao Oilfield Development Project***LKE9:49amRCE9:24amRECCE LTDPatients to be Dosed in Ph 1 IV Clinical Trial of R327***LOM8:20amKZR9:22amKALAMAZOOTrading Halt***LVT9:48amA4N9:21amALPHA HPAHPA First Project - Product Marketing Update***MAF8:40amYOJ9:20amYOJEEYojee Commercial Update***MAF8:39amAKP9:17amAUDIOPIXELTrading Halt***MAQ8:23amWWI9:16amWEST WITSQala Shallows Early Mining Initiative on Track for First Ore***MCR9:10amRBX9:15amRESOURCE BInitial air-core drilling program completed at Black Range***MEB10:35amTNR9:15amTORIANMt Stirling Update Hydra Discovery Primary Gold Confirmed***MGV8:19amAGC9:13amAGCLTDBoxdale Gold Target Review Highlights and Drilling Underway***MKL10:12amHLO9:11amHELLOWORLDHLO to Divest Corp & Entertainment Travel Business in AU NZ***MLX12:47pmCTD9:11amCORP TRAVHLO: HLO to Divest Corp & Entertainment Travel Business AUNZ***MM18:18amPAA9:11amPHARMAUSTEpichem Awarded Contract Extension from DNDi***MM89:03amMCR9:10amMINCOREarly high grade development ore***MOQ9:10amMOQ9:10amMOQLIMITEDTrading Update H1FY22***MRC9:29amALO9:07amALLOGGIOAlloggio Acquires Great Ocean Road Holidays***MRL8:33amMXR9:04amMAXIMUSVisible Gold in Drill Core - Redback EIS Drilling***MRR9:46amMM89:03amMED METALSSignificant New Gold Discovery 2km From Existing Resource***MXR9:04amAAR9:02amANGLOEos Discovery Grows With Strong Results Ahead of MRE Update***NML8:36amTHR8:59amTHORMININGProposed issue of securities - THR***NML8:35amTHR8:59amTHORMININGPlacement to Advance Projects***NTD11:00amGTR8:56amGTI RESPositive Drill Results at Wyoming ISR Uranium Project***NTD10:29amSUV8:53amSUVOSTRATFurther High Grade Halloysite at Trawalla-Grades up to 32.4%***ODA10:05amTSN8:46amSUSTAINTrading Halt***PAA9:11amDRO8:45amDRONEDroneShield receives first of its kind exemption by ACMA***PAL8:18amCMM8:40amCAPMETALS110,000 Metre Drill Programme at Mt Gibson Gold Project***PG19:28amMAF8:40amMA FIN GRPPresentation - Acquisition, Trading Update & Equity Raise***PLL8:15amMAF8:39amMA FIN GRPMAF Acquisition of Finsure Updated Guidance and Equity Raise***PSL9:49amGEN8:39amGENMINGenmin signs offtake MoUs with Chinese parties***PXX10:26amTMZ8:36amTHOMSONRESTMZ Completes Acquisition of Silver Spur Mine***QPM9:51amNML8:36amNML Completes Acquisition of Mt Carlton Gold Mine***QPM9:27amEVN8:36amEVOLUTIONNML: NML Completes Acquisition of Mt Carlton Gold Mine***QUB10:06amNML8:35amEVN: Completion of Mt Carlton divestment***QUB9:52amEVR8:35amEVRESOURCEStrategic Investment by Yahua***RBX9:15amIR18:34amIRISMETALSAircore (AC) Drill Program and Soil Sampling at Kookynie***RCE9:24amMRL8:33amMAYURDevelopment Investment Secured For Orokolo Bay***REC8:17amHUB8:26amHUB24LTDCL1: Correction to CL1 ASX ann.(Scheme Consideration)***REH10:02amCL18:26amCLASSCorrection to CL1 ASX announcement (Scheme Consideration)***RRR8:18amMAQ8:23amMA TELECOMInvestor Briefing 15 Dec 2021***RTG9:37amFOR8:22amFORAGER AUFOR Webinar - Wednesday 15 December 2021***SGC9:25amAPA8:21amAPA GROUPEstimated interim distribution***SKY11:28amCGF8:21amCHALLENGERChallenger announces appointment of Nick Hamilton as CEO***SOV12:54pmTKL8:20amTRAKA RESInitial drill results Revelation and Ellendale Prospects***SRG8:17amLOM8:20amLUCAPAA$19M to be Received From Angola Following Exceptional 2021***SSR8:15amGAL8:20amGALILEOExploration Update***STX8:15amDTR8:20amDATELINEHigh Grade Gold Assays***SUV8:53amAJM8:20amALTURAFish Lake Valley Lithium Project Update***TGP10:01amMGV8:19amMUSGRAVEHigh grades continue at Big Sky***THR8:59amAPA8:19amAPA GROUPDividend/Distribution - APA***THR8:59amASQ8:19amAUSSILICAQHardrock High Purity Quartz and Silica Update***TKL8:20amPAL8:18amPALLAPHARMVoluntary Suspension***TMK9:54amMM18:18amMIDASHigh-Power VTEM Survey Completed at Challa***TMZ8:36amRRR8:18amREVOLVERPotential Massive Scale of Dianne Revealed Through IP***TNR9:15amGGE8:17amGRAND GULFGrand Gulf increases right to earn 85% of Helium Project***TOR9:30amSRG8:17amSRGGLOBAL$30m Contract in Defence Sector Secured***TOT10:44amREC8:17amRECHARGEDrilling Resumes at Brandy Hill Sth to test depth extensions***TSN8:46amSSR8:15amSSR MININGPOSITIVE EXPLORATION RESULTS AT THE AMISK GOLD PROPERTY***TTT1:53pmPLL8:15amPIEDMONTPiedmont Completes BFS of the Carolina Lithium Project***UBN8:14amSTX8:15amSTRIKE ENEProject Haber Update***WOR9:32amUBN8:14amURBANISECEO Change***WWI9:16amGTK7:30amGENTRACKFacility Loan Agreement***YOJ9:20am


----------



## barney (16 December 2021)

*2.07pm Thursday 16th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeTZL2:07pmTZ LIMITEDTZL advised of expected US$2m order from South Africa***AAU9:21amABP2:02pmABACUSDividend/Distribution - ABP***ABP2:02pmCAA2:00pmCAPRALUpgrade to full year guidance and trading update***ADD8:15amMGU1:41pmMAG MININGResponse to Appendix 3Y Query***AGC9:59amCE11:28pmCALIMABrooks Pisces 2 Drilling Completed***AGE9:50amEVS1:26pmENVIROSUITEVS signs 5-year contract renewal with Airservices Australia***AIS9:41amDXI1:17pmDEXUSINDDividend/Distribution - DXI***AJX10:13amDXC1:10pmDEXUSCONVDividend/Distribution - DXC***AL88:44amWSA12:53pmWEST AREASIGO: Western Areas Acquisition Presentation***ALA9:48amIGO12:53pmIGOLIMITEDWestern Areas Acquisition Presentation***ALY8:13amWSA12:51pmWEST AREASWestern Areas Enters Scheme Implementation Deed with IGO***AM78:19amIGO12:51pmIGOLIMITEDIGO to acquire Western Areas via board recommended scheme***ANL11:27amAVC12:30pmAUCTUS INVUS Student Housing REIT lodges PDS with ASIC***ANO11:10amPAR12:29pmPARA BIOPAR REPORTS POSTIVE TOPLINE RESULTS IN HEART FAILURE MODEL***ANR9:17amKZR12:27pmKALAMAZOOKZR and SQM Pilbara Lithium Transaction Presentation***AOU8:42amMNS12:25pmMAGNISTrading Halt***ARF11:57amSNG12:23pmSIRENGOLDNew Mineralised Shoot Intersected at Alexander River***ARF11:13amDXB12:12pmDIMERIXDSMB Recommends Continuation of Ph3 COVID-19 Study in Europe***ARF11:12amWOT12:11pmWOTSOProperty Acquisition and COVID Recovery***AS28:19amMNS12:11pmMAGNISPause in Trading***ATX9:52amPTL12:10pmPENTALTrading update***AUN9:47amROG12:09pmRED SKYInnamincka - Yarrow 3 Gas Well Drilling to Commence***AUN9:46amARF11:57amMarket update***AUN9:46amLM811:56amLUNNONMETFirst Diamond Hole Confirms Massive Nickel Sulphides***AVC12:30pmPUR11:35amPURSUITMINPursuit to Acquire Commando Gold Project Kalgoorlie***AVH10:10amANL11:27amAMANI GOLDDIAMOND DRILLING COMMENCES AT 4.1Moz KEBIGADA GOLD DEPOSIT***AW19:55amNTD11:27amTYRENWHEELInvestor Presentation***AXX9:12amNTD11:26amTYRENWHEELAcquisition of Carter's & Capital Raising***BHP9:12amICS11:22amICSGLOBALChairman's Address to Shareholders***BNO10:20amARF11:13amQuarterly distribution***BNO9:55amCMW11:13amCROMWELLDividend/Distribution - CMW***BUY10:45amARF11:12amDividend/Distribution - ARF***BUY10:08amANO11:10amADVZINCTEKSales Outlook Remains Positive***CAA2:00pmTER11:04amTERRACOMEBITDA Result for the month of November 2021***CAU9:59amSOP10:53amSYNERTECSynertec 2021 AGM - Addresses and Presentation***CCR9:47amBUY10:45amBOUNTY OILTrading Halt***CCR9:45amT3D10:40am333D333D TO ISSUE 363,333,333 NEW SHARES, RAISING $545,000***CE11:28pmHUB10:34amHUB24LTDCL1: Scheme Booklet registered with ASIC***CIP9:43amCL110:34amCLASSScheme Booklet registered with ASIC***CL110:34amGDF10:30amGARDAPRGRPDividend/Distribution - GDF***CML9:28amBNO10:20amBIONOMICSTrading Halt***CMW11:13amEMD10:20amEMYRIALTrading Halt***CNU7:30amFRS10:19amFORRESTResults from Maiden Drilling Program at Lady Lila***CSL9:04amAJX10:13amALEXIUMAJX Business Update***CZR9:32amAVH10:10amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Completes Enrollment in Vitiligo Pivotal Trial***DOC8:24amMMI10:09amMETROMININShort Term Bridging Facility***DXB12:12pmBUY10:08amBOUNTY OILPause in Trading***DXB10:02amMSB10:08amMESOBLASTFDAs OTAT Agrees to Primary Endpoint for Back Pain***DXC1:10pmSGL10:08amSUNRICEHalf Yearly Report and Accounts***DXC9:15amSBW10:08amSHEKELSBW receives commitments of A$1,365,000 in placement***DXI1:17pmMAT10:07amMATSA RESTrading Halt***DXN9:30amPXX10:07amPOLARXReinstatement to Official Quotation***E2M9:51amPXX10:06amPOLARX$1.4 Million Placement to Fund Exploration and Development***EL88:13amDXB10:02amDIMERIXPause in Trading***EMD10:20amAGC9:59amAGCLTDAGC Stakes Significant Landholding in Cobar Basin***EMD9:58amCAU9:59amCRONOSCompletion of merger with CDA Health***ENR8:19amEMD9:58amEMYRIALPause in Trading***ESH9:38amIDT9:56amIDT AUSTIDT Onshore mRNA Manufacturing ATM Outcome & StrategyUpdate***EVS1:26pmBNO9:55amBIONOMICSPause in Trading***FFT8:56amAW19:55amAWMETALSWest Desert Land Position Increased as Exploration Escalates***FRS10:19amRDT9:54amRED DIRTPegmatites Now Drilled over 4km of Strike***FRX9:49amGTN9:53amGTNETWORKWaiver of Review Event under debt facility agreement***GDF10:30amOCC9:53amORTHOCELLSuccessful SmrtGraft Shoulder Study Published***GGG9:32amATX9:52amAMPLIAAmplia Provides Updated Investor Presentation***GLA9:09amMAT9:51amMATSA RESPause in Trading***GRL9:28amE2M9:51amE2METALSMalvina Sur drilling confirms new mineralised corridor***GTN9:53amNCZ9:51amNEWCENTURExecution of Option Agreement Over the Mt Lyell Copper Mine***GTN8:20amAGE9:50amGeophysics assessment triggers Big Lake Project acquisition***HOR9:28amFRX9:49amFLEXIROAMWhite Label deal signed with Global Wireless Telecom***HPI8:20amALA9:48amAROVELLAAGM FY21 Presentation***HUB10:34amCCR9:47amCREDIT CLRCCR - ARMA Acquisition Summary Presentation***HXG8:18amAUN9:47amAURUMINReinstatement to Official Quotation***ICS11:22amAUN9:46amAURUMINAcquisition of 784koz Sandstone Gold Project Presentation***IDT9:56amIGO9:46amIGOLIMITEDTrading Halt***IGO12:53pmAUN9:46amAURUMINAurumin to acquire 784,000oz Au Sandstone Gold Project***IGO12:51pmWSA9:46amWEST AREASTrading Halt***IGO9:46amCCR9:45amCREDIT CLRCCR Lifts Revenue by 140% through Strategic Acquisition***IMM8:20amMDI9:44amReinstatement to Official Quotation***IRD8:48amMDI9:44amSale of Sandstone Gold Project***KZR12:27pmTMK9:43amTAMASKAOILReinstatement to Official Quotation***KZR9:19amTMK9:43amTAMASKAOILAcquisition Of Strategic Mongolian Coal Seam Gas Project***LKE8:51amCIP9:43amCEN I REITCIP External Revaluations Increase Portfolio to $3.8billion***LM811:56amAIS9:41amAERISRESMAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE FOR CONSTELLATION***LPD8:20amTNY9:39amTINYBEANSTinybeans On Track for Another Record Quarter***LPE9:22amESH9:38amESPORTSTrading Halt***M3M8:18amVMS9:38amVENTUREMINRecord Breaking Drill Hit at Mt Lindsay - 147 m @ 1.0% Tin***MAF9:34amSCL9:37amSCHROLE GPTrading Update***MAT10:07amPWN9:37amPARKWAY2021 Annual General Meeting Presentation***MAT9:51amPNN9:35amPEPINNINIShare Placement to advance exploration at priority projects***MCT9:14amMAF9:34amMA FIN GRPMA Financial Group successfully completes Placement***MDI9:44amTMZ9:34amTHOMSONRESIP Geophysical Survey Commenced at Texas Silver District***MDI9:44amSGM9:33amSIMS METALSims Limited Acquisition of Atlantic Recycling Group***MEP8:17amGGG9:32amGREENLANDTrading Halt***MGU1:41pmCZR9:32amCOZIRONRESCZR set for key Reserve update***MIO8:55amDXN9:30amDXNLIMITEDUpdate on DC Alliance Placement***MMC9:21amWGR9:29amWESTERNGRLHigh Grade Drill Results Double Strike Length at Eagle***MMI10:09amOMX9:28amORANGEMaiden Drill Program Completed at Calarie Gold Project***MNS12:25pmGRL9:28amGODOLPHINOMX: Maiden Drill Program Completed at Calarie Gold Project***MNS12:11pmCML9:28amCHASE MINERed Fox Geophysical modelling / review at Ernest Henry West***MR18:56amHOR9:28amHORSESHOEProspectus for Entitlement Offer***MRL9:03amLPE9:22amLPEHOLDINGInvestor Update Strong Growth Continues***MRQ9:03amVRC9:22amVOLTZavalievsky Graphite - Operations Update***MSB10:08amSVM9:22amSOVEREIGNScoping Study Confirms Globally Significant Rutile Project***NCZ9:51amAAU9:21amANTILLESUpdated Investor Presentation- La Demajagua Open Pit Mine***NTD11:27amMMC9:21amMITREExploration Program Uncovering Significant Results***NTD11:26amSLX9:20amSILEXZS-Si Project on track for Stage 2 Completion***OCC9:53amKZR9:19amKALAMAZOOKalamazoo enters Pilbara Exploration JV with SQM***OEX8:15amANR9:17amANATARA LSClinical Trials Update***OLI8:56amWCN9:17amWHITECLIFFYinnetharra Site Visit Confirms Numerous Pegmatite Dykes***OMX9:28amVEN9:16amVINENERGYShare Purchase Plan - Offer Booklet***OZM9:00amSVM9:16amSOVEREIGNKasiya Indicated Resource to Support Scoping Study***PAR12:29pmDXC9:15amDEXUSCONVAcquisition of two properties and upgrade to FY22 guidance***PBH8:30amMCT9:14amMETALICITYChange in substantial holding for NME***PDI8:20amWPL9:12amWOODSIDEAXX:Woodside's proposed acquisition of BHP Petroleum not opp***PGD8:21amBHP9:12amBHP GROUPAXX:Woodside's proposed acquisition of BHP Petroleum not opp***PIQ8:30amAXX9:12amACCCWoodside's proposed acquisition of BHP Petroleum not opp***PNN9:35amGLA9:09amGLADIATORVictorian Gold Projects Update***POD8:13amSTM9:08amSUN METALSFinland lithium assets sold***PTL12:10pmZNC9:08amZENITH MINDevelin Creek Massive Cu-Zn Sulphide - Drilling Success***PUR11:35amCSL9:04amCSLSuccessful Completion of A$6.3B Institutional Placement***PWN9:37amMRQ9:03amMRG METALSMRG HMS - World Class HMS Deposit Confirmed at Koko Massava***PXX10:07amMRL9:03amMAYURTrading Halt***PXX10:06amOZM9:00amOZAURUMMulgabbie North AC Gold Anomaly Extends Another 1.4km***QAN8:35amSGP8:59amSTOCKLANDStockland announces 1H22 Estimated Distribution***RDT9:54amFFT8:56amFFT GROUPTrading Halt***ROG12:09pmOLI8:56amOLIVERSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***RUL8:39amMR18:56amMONTEMTrading Halt***SBW10:08amMIO8:55amMACARTHURMFS Update - Delivery timetable***SCL9:37amLKE8:51amLAKE RESDrilling Olaroz, Cauchari, Paso Lithium Projects***SGL10:08amTOE8:48amTORO ENERGFurther Massive Ni Sulphides at Toro's Dusty Project***SGM9:33amIRD8:48amIRON ROADInstitutional Share Placement***SGP8:59amAL88:44amALDERANAlderan prepares for drilling at Drum Gold Mine***SKT7:30amVCD8:43amVICCENTSTDecember 2021 valuations***SLX9:20amAOU8:42amAUROCH MINAnnual General Meeting Corporate Presentation***SLZ8:25amRUL8:39amRPMGLOBALAcquisition of Environmental Management & Reporting Software***SNG12:23pmVCX8:37amVICINITYDecember 2021 valuations***SOP10:53amQAN8:35amQANTASQantas Group Market Update***SRI8:16amPIQ8:30amPROTEOMICSProteomics secures major pharmacokinetic testing contract***STM9:08amPBH8:30amPOINTSBETPointsBet Launches Operations in Virginia***SVM9:22amSLZ8:25amSULTANAircore Drilling Commenced at Lake Grace***SVM9:16amDOC8:24amDOCTORCARENew Operating Model & Variation of Agreement with AXA Health***T3D10:40amPGD8:21amPEREGOLDBallot Won on Highly Prospective Lithium Tenement***TER11:04amLPD8:20amLEPIDICOBinding Offtake Signed with Traxys***TMK9:43amGTN8:20amGTNETWORKReview Event under debt facility agreement***TMK9:43amHPI8:20amHOTELPROPHPI acquires portfolio of SA pubs***TMZ9:34amPDI8:20amPREDICTIVEBANKAN PROJECT GROWS WITH NEW GOLD DISCOVERIES***TNY9:39amIMM8:20amIMMUTEPImmutep Advances IMP761 Manufacturing***TOE8:48amENR8:19amENCOUNTERHigh Grade Copper Assays Over 6km At Sandover - NT***TZL2:07pmAS28:19amASKARI METAskari Metals - Battery Metals and Gold Exploration Update***VCD8:43amAM78:19amARCADIALTDDrill results impress at Swanson Tantalum Project***VCX8:37amHXG8:18amHEXAGONMcIntosh Project Update***VEE8:15amZLD8:18amZELIRATHERZelira expands into NZ via exclusive distribution agreement***VEN9:16amM3M8:18amM3MININGM3 Commences downhole EM surveys at Victoria Bore***VMS9:38amMEP8:17amMIN EXShort Form Prospectus***VRC9:22amSRI8:16amSIPA RESPaterson North Drill Targets and Budget Confirmed***WCN9:17amOEX8:15amOILEX LTDCambay Production Re-start Update***WGR9:29amVEE8:15amVEEM LTDVEEM Gyro Sales Update***WOT12:11pmADD8:15amADAVALEAdavale Discovers Significant Mafic-Ultramafic Intrusion***WPL9:12amPOD8:13amPODIUMDrilling Update***WSA12:53pmALY8:13amALCHEMYRESKaronie Drilling to Commence***WSA12:51pmEL88:13amELEVATEURAAnnual General Meeting - Company Presentation***WSA9:46amCNU7:30amCHORUSCommerce Commission releases Final Decisions***ZLD8:18amSKT7:30amSKY NET TVSky confirms sale of Mt Wellington properties for $56m***ZNC9:08am


----------



## barney (17 December 2021)

*12.41pm Friday 17th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAPT12:41pmAFTERPAYCourt approves Scheme of Arrangement***ADD8:17amSTO12:38pmSANTOSOSH: Merger of Oil Search and Santos implemented***AKP10:06amOSH12:38pmOIL SEARCHMerger of Oil Search and Santos implemented***ALK8:18amSTO12:33pmSANTOSMerger of Santos and Oil Search implemented***ALQ9:08amCBE12:11pmCOBREReceipt of Placement Funds from Metal Tiger***ALQ9:05amDXS12:05pmDEXUSStrong investment demand support industrial valuation uplift***AME8:38amIFT11:43amINFRATILInfratil to partner with Bay Radiology***APL9:21amKGD11:16amKULARC Drilling of the Boomerang Kaolin Prospect Resumes***APT12:41pmTOT10:59am360CAPITALDividend/Distribution - TOT***AUN9:29amFPP10:58amFAT PR GPFDividend/Distribution - FPP***AUR8:22amTGP10:57am360 GROUPDividend/Distribution - TGP***AVN9:50amQTM10:52amQUANTHEGRPResults of First Court Hearing***AVN9:49amPGC10:52amPARAGONResults of First Court Hearing***AVN9:49amSNS10:30amSENSEN2021 AGM Presentation***AZY8:16amIXC10:26amINVEX THERAppointment IIH EVOLVE Phase III Trial Steering Group Chair***BAS10:01amHPI10:22amHOTELPROPExpected distribution and DRP for half year ended 31 Dec 21***BAT9:24amVAL10:21amVALORESOpen geophysical IP anomaly with Copper-Ag mineralisation***BML8:19amLBL10:14amLASERBONDSuccessful Institutional Placement***BTN9:25amAKP10:06amAUDIOPIXELFabrication Agreement with Earth Mountain***CBE12:11pmPG110:03amPEARGLOBALCapital Raising - Non Renounceable Entitlement Issue***CG19:26amBAS10:01amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - November 2021***CIM8:26amGTI10:00amGRATIFIIGTI on track to exceed 2Q forecast revenue***CMP9:47amIVR10:00amINVESTIGATDGO: Pernatty Drilling Results***CNB9:44amDGO10:00amDRUMMONDPernatty Drilling Results***COD9:43amHDN9:53amHOMECO DNRDividend/Distribution - HDN***CPO9:14amMQR9:52amMARQUEEIDENTIFIES 2.4KM LITHIUM-CEASIUM-TANTALUM GEOCHEM ANOMALY***CTD9:22amNFN9:51amNUFARMFINAnnual General Meeting Speech and Presentation***CZL8:17amPAN9:50amPANORAMICSavannah Operations Update - First Shipment***DEG9:44amHDN9:50amHOMECO DNRProforma NTA Per Unit Increases by 14%***DEX9:38amAVN9:50amAVENTUSHDN: Proforma NTA Per Unit Increases by 14%***DGO10:00amAVN9:49amAVENTUSDividend/Distribution - AVN***DOW7:49amHMC9:49amHOMECO LTDAVN: Strong Portfolio Valuation Gains and December Dist***DSK8:21amHDN9:49amHOMECO DNRAVN:Strong Portfolio Valuation Gains and December Dist***DSK8:21amAVN9:49amAVENTUSStrong Portfolio Valuation Gains and December Distributions***DXS12:05pmCMP9:47amCOMPUMEDICDec 8 Supplementary Release***EEG8:23amSPY9:46amSPDR 500Distribution Rate Announcement***EML8:56amTTM9:46amTITANMINDynasty Gold Project Drilling Results***EP18:20amM249:45amMAMBALTDTrading Halt***EVO7:31amCNB9:44amCARNABYRESSpectacular Copper Discovery - Greater Duchess Project***FDV9:42amGNP9:44amGENUSPLUSGenusPlus Contracts Update***FDV9:41amDEG9:44amDEGREYDiucon extended to 550m depth and remains open***FPP10:58amCOD9:43amCODAMINLTDTrading Halt***FSG8:59amNUF9:42amNUFARMAnnual General Meeting Speech and Presentation***GAS9:09amFDV9:42amFRONT D VCapital Raising Investor Presentation***GNP9:44amFDV9:41amFRONT D VIncrease in Encuentra24 ownership and capital raising***GTI10:00amDEX9:38amDUKEEXPLORNew Geophysical Modelling and Drilling Update***GUD8:47amTRN9:37amTORRENSTrading Halt***HCW8:20amSWP9:37amSWOOPHLTDBusiness Update and Upgraded Guidance***HDN9:53amPFE9:33amPANTERATrading Halt***HDN9:50amHVN9:32amHARVEYExercise of Performance Rights***HDN9:49amLMG9:30amLATROBEUpdate on revised terms of $23M project funding***HLS8:38amAUN9:29amAURUMINAssay Results up to 90.70g/t au from Mt Dimer Drilling***HMC9:49amMMG9:29amMONGERGOLDMt Monger South Geological Mapping Program Commences***HPI10:22amLNY9:29amLANEWAYHigh Grade Gold Drilling Results at Agate Creek***HVN9:32amSGC9:29amSACGASCOTrading Halt***IFT11:43amPRX9:28amPRODGOLExceptional Results in Buccaneer Diamond Drilling***IHL9:22amLCK9:28amLEIGHCREEKInstitutional Share Placement***IVR10:00amCG19:26amCARBONXTCG1 signs LOI with US water filtration company Glanris***IXC10:26amYPB9:26amYPB GROUPSecond critical smartphone anti-counterfeit patent granted***KGD11:16amBTN9:25amBUTNButn and OZEDI partnership***LBL10:14amWAM9:24amWAMCAPITALUpdate on WAM Capital's Offer for PAF***LCK9:28amPGF9:24amPMGLOBALWAM: Update on WAM Capital's Offer for PAF***LMG9:30amPAF9:24amPMASIANWAM: Update on WAM Capital's Offer for PAF***LNY9:29amBAT9:24amBATTMINBattery raises $2.7m to explore Australian Cu Au projects***LOM8:18amTSN9:24amSUSTAINCapital Raising and Acquisition Presentation***M249:45amTSN9:23amSUSTAINAcquisition of Australian Superfood Company & Capital Raise***MME9:09amSNS9:22amSENSENSenSen Completes Share Purchase Plan***MME9:09amCTD9:22amCORP TRAVSuccessful completion of A$75mil Institutional Placement***MMG9:29amIHL9:22amINHEALTHUpdate on Nasdaq Listing***MQR9:52amONE9:21amONEVIEWWithdrawal of Security Purchase Plan***NFN9:51amAPL9:21amANTIPODESConsideration under Scheme***NUF9:42amRTG9:20amRTG MININGSuspension from Official Quotation***NZM7:31amVRT9:17amVIRTUSVRT considers initiatives without Adora Acquisition***ONE9:21amCPO9:14amCULPEODrilling confirms broad copper-gold mineralisation***ORR8:46amPRN9:13amPERENTICapital Management Policy***OSH12:38pmRBX9:12amRESOURCE BShareholders approve acquisition of rare earths project***PAF9:24amMME9:09amMONEYMEInvestor Presentation - MoneyMe Acquisition of SocietyOne***PAN9:50amGAS9:09amSTATE GASProduction Testing Update Promising Early Gas Shows***PFE9:33amMME9:09amMONEYMEMoneyMe to Acquire SocietyOne***PG110:03amALQ9:08amALSALS Geochemistry operation acquires MinAnalytical***PGC10:52amPRN9:05amPERENTIPerenti divests MinAnalytical to ALS Limited for $43.6M***PGF9:24amALQ9:05amALSPRN: Perenti divests MinAnalytical to ALS Limited for $43.6M***PRN9:13amWC19:00amWESTCOBARDrill Program - Bulla Park Final Assays***PRN9:05amFSG8:59amFIELD SOLUFY21 AGM Presentation***PRX9:28amTMZ8:58amTHOMSONRESMapping and Rock Chip Sampling Commences at Conrad***QTM10:52amEML8:56amEMLPAYMENTShine Lawyers Class Action***RBX9:12amGUD8:47amG.U.D.Non-Renounceable Issue - GUD Completes Retail Entitlement***RDY8:25amORR8:46amORECORPFavourable Metallurgical Testwork Results at Hobbes***RNE8:24amTA18:42amTRANSURBANWest Gate Tunnel Project Update - Investor Presentation***RTG9:20amRUL8:39amRPMGLOBALAcquisition of 3 Underground Mine Optimisation Products***RUL8:39amTA18:39amTRANSURBANAgreement reached on West Gate Tunnel and Traffic Update***SGC9:29amAME8:38amALTOMETALSShallow high-grade gold from Lord Henry & Exploration update***SNS10:30amHLS8:38amHEALIUSAcquisition of Agilex Biolabs***SNS9:22amSNS8:38amSENSENSenSen extends contract with Crown to deploy AI solutions***SNS8:38amW2V8:37amWAY2VATWay2VAT signs Endeavor Group Holdings***SPY9:46amTCL8:35amTRANSURBANWest Gate Tunnel Project Update - Investor Presentation***STO12:38pmTCL8:31amTRANSURBANAgreement reached on West Gate Tunnel and Traffic Update***STO12:33pmCIM8:26amCIMICSETTLEMENT ACHIEVED ON WEST GATE TUNNEL***SWP9:37amRDY8:25amREADYTECHAcquisition to support Local Government capability***TA18:42amRNE8:24amRENUENERGYSPP and Countrywide Renewable Hydrogen acquisition update***TA18:39amEEG8:23amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Drilling Success***TCL8:35amAUR8:22amAURISMINEMore High Grade Gold Mineralisation Intersected-Feather Cap***TCL8:31amWNX8:22amWELLNEXCompany Update***TGP10:57amDSK8:21amDUSKDSK Acquisition of Eroma Group Presentation***TMZ8:58amDSK8:21amDUSKDSK acquisition of Eroma Group***TOT10:59amHCW8:20amHLTHCOREITDecember 2021 Distribution Declaration***TRN9:37amEP18:20amEPFINACLTDE&P enters into agreements with ISPT in relation to FSREC***TSN9:24amBML8:19amBOABMETALSExpanded Resource to Underpin Sorby Hills DFS***TSN9:23amALK8:18amALKANEHigh Grade Continuity North West of Boda***TTM9:46amLOM8:18amLUCAPAMerlin Scoping Study Demonstrates Strong Economics***VAL10:21amWC88:18amWILDCATADDITIONAL TENEMENTS PEGGED AT RED PANDA LITHIUM PROJECT***VRT9:17amCZL8:17amCONS ZINCOfftake Agreement for 100% of Plomosas Lead Concentrates***W2V8:37amADD8:17amADAVALESignificant Gamma Results at Lake Surprise Uranium Project***WAM9:24amAZY8:16amANTIPA MINCitadel Project Exploration Results***WC19:00amDOW7:49amDOWNER EDIDowner completes sale of Open Cut Mining East***WC88:18amEVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUEVO guidance and trading update***WNX8:22amNZM7:31amNZME LTDNZME share buyback to commence in February 2022***YPB9:26am


----------



## barney (20 December 2021)

*4.45pm Monday 20th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAHF4:45pmAUSDAIRYClarification to Market Update of 20 December 2021***14D9:21amYRL3:48pmYANDALRights Issue Completion and Shortfall Notification***4DS9:22amSGC3:28pmSACGASCOSC54A Asset Sale and Farmin***5GG9:24amCIM2:12pmCIMICResponse to ASX Price Query***5GG9:22amAGR1:35pmAGUIA RESShare Purchase Plan Closes Fully Subscribed***ACL8:24amWGX1:02pmWESTGOLDPaddy's Flat Operational Update***ACW9:51amRTG12:51pmRTG MININGReinstatement to Quotation***ADX10:40amRTG12:50pmRTG MININGUS$10M Raised in Oversubscribed Private Placement***AGR1:35pmNZM12:47pmNZME LTDUpdate on NZME acquisition of BusinessDesk***AHF4:45pmCIM12:19pmCIMICPause in Trading***AHF10:32amMEM12:05pmMEMPHASYSFirst Felix System commercial sale for clinical IVF use***AHF9:31amIME11:49amIMEXHSTrading Update***AM78:24amECF11:38amELANOR COMElanor Commercial Property Fund Forecast Q2FY22 Result***ANL8:23amECF11:37amELANOR COMDividend/Distribution - ECF***AQN9:18amERF11:35amELANORETLElanor Retail Property Fund 1HFY22 Forecast Distribution***ARV8:27amCD211:34amCD PRIEQU2Dividend/Distribution - CD2***AS18:32amERF11:32amELANORETLDividend/Distribution - ERF***ASN9:16amENN11:31amELANORElanor Investors Group 1HFY22 Forecast Distribution***ATC8:24amCD111:29amCD PRIEQU1Dividend/Distribution - CD1***AUB8:27amENN11:27amELANORDividend/Distribution - ENN***AVE10:43amCD311:25amCD PRIEQU3Dividend/Distribution - CD3***AZY8:26amPXS10:47amPHARMAXISShare Purchase Plan***BCI8:55amHUM10:46amHUMMGROUPhummgroup announces change of Chair and receipt of proposals***BDC8:28amTGA10:44amTHORN GRPCCP: Acquisition of Radio Rentals assets - Completion***BRB8:27amAVE10:43amAVECHOAVE Licenses CBD Soft-Gel to Medterra Pharma for Arthritis***BRU8:27amXST10:40amXSTATEADX: Anshof Exploration Well Update Operations Report No 1***BTR9:12amADX10:40amADXENERGYAnshof Exploration Well Update Operations Report No 1***CAZ8:36amNVX10:39amNOVONIXPreliminary Results of Environmental Impact Study***CBE9:39amMM110:38amMIDASTrading Halt***CCP9:54amAHF10:32amAUSDAIRYPause in Trading***CD111:29amMM110:30amMIDASPause in Trading***CD211:34amFFT10:21amFFT GROUPFFT Placement of $2.35m***CD311:25amCOO10:21amCORUM GRPCorum Agrees Sale of eCommerce Business Unit***CDP9:32amMRL10:12amMAYUR$5.85 Million Financing Completed***CIM2:12pmVAR10:05amVARISCANNew Zones of High Grade Zinc Intersected at San Jose Mine***CIM12:19pmRHT10:04amRESONANCEASO Project New Data***COD9:56amNZO10:02amNZ OIL&GASAmadeus Basin Update***COO10:21amCUE10:02amCUENZO: Amadeus Basin Update***CTP10:02amCTP10:02amCENT PETRLNZO: Amadeus Basin Update***CTP9:38amPRM9:59amPROMINENCEWestern Gas secures Environmental Plan Acceptance-Sasanof-1***CUE10:02amGLV9:58amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Milestone - Environmental Plan Acceptance***CUE9:38amTRN9:56amTORRENSCOD: Standout 43Mt Maiden Cu-Co Resource at Emmie Bluff***CWX8:27amCOD9:56amCODAMINLTDStandout 43Mt Maiden Cu-Co Resource at Emmie Bluff***DLC8:29amGGG9:56amGREENLANDGreenland Government Meeting on Uranium Legislation***DM18:21amTGA9:56amTHORN GRPCompletion of sale of Radio Rentals Consumer Finance Busines***ECF11:38amCCP9:54amCREDITCORPAcquisition of Radio Rentals assets - Completion***ECF11:37amACW9:51amACTINOGENCapital Raising Completion***EMD9:10amMFG9:51amMAG FINCSt James's Place Mandate***EMN8:31amMAT9:44amMATSA RESSuspension from Official Quotation***ENN11:31amRVR9:43amREDRIVERRoyalty Update***ENN11:27amLRS9:40amLATRESHigh-grade Halloysite Intersected at the Cloud Nine Deposit***ERF11:35amCBE9:39amCOBREBotswana Drilling Complete - Cu-Mineralisation Increases***ERF11:32amNZO9:38amNZ OIL&GASCTP: Activity Update***ESH9:04amCUE9:38amCUEActivity Update***FFT10:21amCTP9:38amCENT PETRLActivity Update***GCY9:36amGNG9:37amGR ENGINUpstream PS - Northern Endeavour FPSO Contract Extension***GCY9:35amGCY9:36amGASCOYNEBalance Sheet Strengthened with $20m Debt Facility***GGG9:56amGCY9:35amGASCOYNEAcceleration of Strategy to Unlock Higher Grade Ore Sources***GLV9:58amGMR9:33amGOLDEN RIMKada delivers exceptional shallow oxide gold intersection***GMR9:33amLDX9:33amLUMOSLumos Receives Initial Orders for CoviDx In Canada***GNG9:37amRAP9:32amRESAPPResApp receives $818,826 in R&D tax incentive refund***GNP8:26amTER9:32amTERRACOMBlair Athol Coal Sales Update***HIQ8:26amCDP9:32amCARINDALEDividend/Distribution - CDP***HRZ9:21amTTI9:31amTRAFFICRepayment of $6 Million Debt***HRZ8:25amAHF9:31amAUSDAIRYSupply agreement with Tier 1 CBEC Distributor in China***HUM10:46amSER9:30amSTRATEGICAssays Confirm Nickel Sulphide Mineralisation at Kalarka***HVM8:27amRTH9:26amRAS TECHRTH expands its strategic relationship with XB Net***IAA8:43am5GG9:24amPENTANETTransaction update presentation***ICR8:26amRCR9:24amRINCONRESSouth Telfer Phase 2 Drilling Update***IEM8:43am4DS9:22am4DSMEMORY4DS Successfully Completes Share Purchase Plan***IEU8:43am5GG9:22amPENTANETPentanet partners with Canopus Networks***IGO8:26am14D9:21am1414DEGREEPartnership with Ovida to develop the Aurora Energy Project***IHL8:49amTMZ9:21amTHOMSONRESEntitlement Issue - Results of Offer***IHW8:43amLRL9:21amLABYRINTHHRZ: Horizon Moves to 100% Ownership of Penny's Find Gold***IJH8:43amHRZ9:21amHORIZONHorizon Moves to 100% Ownership of Penny's Find Gold Project***IJP8:43amKKO9:20amKINETIKOKorhaan-4 Well Intersects Significant Gas***IJR8:43amPOS9:20amPOSEIDONHigh Grade Intersections at Silver Swan***IME11:49amRWL9:19amRUBICONRubicon Contract Update Release***INR9:06amIXR9:19amIONICRAREMakuutu Phase 4 Drilling - Tranche 3 Assay Results***IOO8:43amRGI9:18amROTOGROUpdate on Canniberia Agreement***IVE8:43amAQN9:18amAQUIRIANCollar Keeper System Stage III Final Trial Update***IVV8:43amMR19:17amMONTEMInvestor Presentation - December 2021***IWL8:43amMR19:17amMONTEMMontem successfully raises $3million to advance TM-REX***IXI8:43amJGH9:17amJADE GASGas coming off core at Red Lake-1***IXJ8:43amASN9:16amANSON RESAnson Lithium Bromine New Production Wells Update***IXR9:19amORG9:16amORIGIN ENEOrigin acquires WINconnect***IZZ8:43amNML9:15amExceptional high grade gold results from Crush Creek program***JGH9:17amBTR9:12amBRIGHTSTAFurther High Grade Gold Results at Cork Tree Well***JYC8:28amEMD9:10amEMYRIALEmyria adds wearables to psychedelic-assisted therapy trials***KKO9:20amINR9:06amIONEERIoneer Invited by US DOE into Loans Program Due Diligence***LCY8:24amESH9:04amESPORTSPrivate Placement to Accelerate Buy and Build Strategy***LDX9:33amRPM9:04amRPMAUTOGRPRPM to expand with acquisition of Safety Dave***LEL8:24amRIM9:04amRIMFIREDrilling Commenced at Transit Gold Prospect***LRL9:21amPRN9:03amPERENTIPerenti finalises the Motheo contract***LRL8:25amODY9:02amODYSSEYGLFurther High-Grade Results at Cable-Bollard & Bottle Dump***LRS9:40amOOK9:01amOOKAMI LTDProject Update - Boulbi Permit***M249:00amM249:00amMAMBALTDSulphides Intersected in First Hole at Black Hills Target***MAT9:44amVRC9:00amVOLTStrategic Collaboration With Urban Electric Power***MEM12:05pmX2M9:00amX2MCONNECTX2M secures significant China contract***MFG9:51amPSA9:00amPETSECSection 258F Share Capital Reduction***MM110:38amMNS8:58amMAGNISBinding Graphite Offtake Agreement Signed with Traxys***MM110:30amPNM8:56amPACIFICNMLDevelopment Consent Approved for Kolosori Nickel Project***MMG8:30amBCI8:55amBCIMINERALCape Preston West Port - Approvals Progress***MNS8:58amSTK8:55amSTRICKLANDAircore Drilling at Yandal Identifies New Large Gold Anomaly***MR19:17amIHL8:49amINHEALTHIHL-42X Phase 2 Trial Dosing Completed and pre-IND Update***MR19:17amIZZ8:43amISHCHICAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***MRL10:12amIXJ8:43amISGLHLTCAESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NCM8:26amIXI8:43amISGLCOSTPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NML9:15amIWL8:43amISCORWLDESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NMT8:28amIVV8:43amISCS&P500ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NVX10:39amIVE8:43amISMSEAFEESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NZM12:47pmIOO8:43amISGL100ETFESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NZO10:02amIJR8:43amISCSMLCAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***NZO9:38amIJP8:43amISHMSJAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ODY9:02amIJH8:43amISCMIDCAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***OFX8:25amIHW8:43amISCORWLDAUESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***OFX8:25amIEU8:43amISHEUROPEESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***OOK9:01amIEM8:43amISHEMGMKTESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ORG9:16amIAA8:43amISHASIA50ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***PNM8:56amTYR8:39amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 92 - Week Ended 17 December 2021***PNX8:38amPNX8:38amPNX METALSFountain Head Gold Project Development Update***POS9:20amWML8:36amWOOMERAMt Venn - Further Drilling Planned at Mt Cornell Prospect***PPG8:27amCAZ8:36amCAZALY RESWML: Mt Venn-Further Drilling Planned at Mt Cornell Prospect***PRL8:23amSRZ8:34amSTELLARHigh Grade Tin Intersected in Second Severn Hole***PRM9:59amAS18:32amANGELAS1 receives indicative, non-binding & conditional proposal***PRN9:03amVEA8:31amVIVA E GRPFY2021 unaudited financial guidance***PSA9:00amEMN8:31amEUROMNGNSE2021 21 EMN appoints Dr. Matthew James as CEO Dec. 20 2021***PXS10:47amMMG8:30amMONGERGOLDProvidence Stage 2 RC Drill Program Approved***RAP9:32amDLC8:29amDELECTAStrong Uranium-Vanadium Sampling Results from REX Project***RCR9:24amSHG8:29amSINGHEALTHIMCRC Activate - CSIRO - 3D surface scan visualisation***RGI9:18amNMT8:28amNEOMETALSBattery Recycling - First Commercial Plant Commissioned***RHT10:04amJYC8:28amJOYCESale of Corporate Property***RIM9:04amSBM8:28amST.BARBARASt Barbara to acquire Bardoc Gold via scheme of arrangement***RPM9:04amBDC8:28amBARDOCGOLDSt Barbara to acquire Bardoc Gold via scheme of arrangement***RTG12:51pmARV8:27amARTEMISPaterson Apollo Drilling Hits Highly Encouraging Geology***RTG12:50pmSNS8:27amSENSENSenSen AI to Prevent Fuel Theft in EG Service Stations***RTH9:26amAUB8:27amAUB GROUPEarnings Guidance for FY22***RVR9:43amHVM8:27amHAPPY VALResignation of Chief Executive Officer***RWL9:19amBRU8:27amBURUENERGYBuru Energy Spuds Ungani 8H Development Well***SBM8:28amPPG8:27amPRO PACTrading Update***SER9:30amBRB8:27amBREAKERLake Roe Gold Project Mineral Resource Update***SGC3:28pmTLX8:27amTELIXPHARMFDA Approves Telix Prostate Cancer Imaging Product Illuccix***SHG8:29amCWX8:27amCARAWINELatest Gold Results Extend Big Freeze Over 900m Strike***SHG8:21amNCM8:26amNEWCRESTAZY: Paterson Province Farm-in Projects Exploration Update***SNS8:27amIGO8:26amIGOLIMITEDAZY: Paterson Province Farm-in Projects Exploration Update***SRZ8:34amAZY8:26amANTIPA MINPaterson Province Farm-in Projects Exploration Update***STK8:55amGNP8:26amGENUSPLUSGenusPlus expands its capability in Renewable Energy***TER9:32amHIQ8:26amHITIQLTDHITIQ Signs Exclusive Partnership with BUPA Dental Care***TGA10:44amICR8:26amINTELICARESuccessful Entitlement Offer***TGA9:56amOFX8:25amOZFOREXInvestor Presentation - Acquisition***TLX8:27amOFX8:25amOZFOREXAcquisition of Firma Foreign Exchange Corporation***TMZ9:21amLRL8:25amLABYRINTHLabyrinth Agrees to Sell Interest in Penny's Find***TRN9:56amHRZ8:25amHORIZONLRL: Labyrinth Agrees to Sell Interest in Penny's Find***TTI9:31amLEL8:24amLITHENERGYSolaroz Lithium Project - Exploration Update***TYR8:39amACL8:24amAUCLINICALCompletion of Medlab Acquisition***VAR10:05amATC8:24amALTECH CHEAltech Battery Materials Coating Plant Receives Green Status***VEA8:31amAM78:24amARCADIALTDOperational Update Bitterwasser Lithium Clays***VRC9:00amLCY8:24amLEGACYIRONMt Celia RC Drilling Continues to Yield Strong Results***WGX1:02pmANL8:23amAMANI GOLDProject and Operations Update***WML8:36amPRL8:23amPROVINCEHyEnergy Project Awarded Lead Agency Status***X2M9:00amSHG8:21amSINGHEALTHAgreement signed to Build Custom Stoma Seals***XST10:40amDM18:21amDESERTMLInnouendy Project Update***YRL3:48pm


----------



## barney (21 December 2021)

*2.04pm Tuesday 21st December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeAQD2:04pmAUSQUESTGravity Upgrades Hamilton Drill Targets including JORC***1VG9:52amGL11:52pmGLOBALLITHPositive Lithium Assays Results Continue***ACL1:51pmACL1:51pmAUCLINICALLetter from Crescent Capital Partners***ACL8:20amAKE1:32pmOROCOBREJames Bay Feasibility Study Presentation***AKE1:32pmBNL1:32pmBLUESTARSignificant Gas Columns at Voyager & Enterprise***AKE1:29pmAKE1:29pmOROCOBREJames Bay Feasibility Study Results***AQD2:04pmIME1:28pmIMEXHSIMEXHS wins new contract with Colombia's National Police***AQD8:54amRVS1:27pmREVASUMCOO appointment and business and market outlook***ARV8:24amGSS12:26pmGENETICSIGInvestor update***ASO9:40amGCI12:20pmGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCI***AUA8:19amCGB11:43amCANNGLOBALOPERATIONAL UPDATE CANN GLOBAL RECEIVES INSTACANN THC 5MG SH***AZS9:19amMMM11:01amMARLEYSPNMarley Spoon to acquire Australian company Chefgood***BNL1:32pmDCN10:53amDACIANGOLDFurther Significant Intersection below the Jupiter Open Pit***CGB11:43amPLS10:50amPILBARAMINMid-Stream Project Update***CNB9:29amCXL10:50amCALIXMid-Stream Project Update***COB9:02amPLS10:36amPILBARAMINPilgangoora Projects Update***CRR9:49amMOH10:35amMOHO RESCrossroads Exploration Update Burracoppin***CWX8:22amIGO10:35amIGOLIMITEDMOH: Crossroads Exploration Update Burracoppin***CXL10:50amNAM10:26amNAMOI COTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***CZN8:21amWOR10:08amWORLEYWorley awarded a services contract by Imperial Oil***DCN10:53amSCT10:05amSCOUTSECScout Founder Takes New Role and CEO Appointment***DOU9:38amVR110:04amVECTIONTECMarket Update & FY22 Revenue Guidance***FFX8:25amOAR9:59amOAR RESDouglas Canyon Gold-Silver Project Drilling Update***FRX9:35amNSB9:57amNEUROSCIENPositive results in biomarker characterisation of Emtins***GCI12:20pmSGQ9:56amST GEORGEEarly Start for Diamond Drilling at Mt Alexander***GL11:52pmKGL9:55amKGLBrownfields Copper Discovery at Jervois***GRV8:18amHCH9:54amHOT CHILIFinal Prospectus Filed for Canadian Dual-Listing***GSS12:26pm1VG9:52amVICTORYAnomalous Gold Identified at Emily Wells North***GTG8:32amNVA9:50amNOVA MINTrading Halt***GTR9:49amCRR9:49amCRITICALMassive & Disseminated Sulphide Intersection- 4th Drill Hole***HCH9:54amGTR9:49amGTI RESFurther Encouraging Thor ISR Uranium Project Drill Results***IAA8:14amVMC9:46amVENUS METMangaroon North Project REE-Pd and Au Targets identified***IDA9:17amLYK9:45amLYKOSMETALExceptional assays confirm Sockovac high grade potential***IEM8:14amRAC9:42amRACEONCORace raises $29.7 million in oversubscribed SPP***IGO10:35amMME9:41amMONEYMEMoneyMe Establishes Additional Funding Facility for Growth***IME1:28pmIPT9:40amIMPACT MINCompany Update - Drill Programmes***IOO8:14amQFE9:40amQUICKFEE2021 AGM presentation***IPT9:40amASO9:40amASTONMINTrading Halt***IVE8:14amTTB9:38amTOTALBRAINData licensing***IVV8:14amDOU9:38amDOUUGHDouugh partners with Openmarkets to launch ASX share trading***IWL8:14amSYA9:37amSAYONAMoblan Drilling Planned SYA Eyes Lithium Resource Expansion***IXI8:14amFRX9:35amFLEXIROAMMastercard partnership extended for third year***IXJ8:14amMAY9:32amMELBANADrilling ahead at Alameda-1***IZZ8:14amWKT9:32amWALKABOUTLindi Jumbo Project Update***KFM8:22amLIO9:31amLION ENELofin Gas Field discovery testing***KGL9:55amCNB9:29amCARNABYRESTrading Halt***KLA8:18amPFE9:25amPANTERASuspension from Quotation***KRM8:54amSPQ9:22amSUPERIORExtensive copper mineralisation in third hole at Bottletree***LIO9:31amWCN9:22amWHITECLIFFHeritage Survey For Drilling At Reedy South Completed***LYK9:45amNPM9:21amNEWPEAKFirst Phase Drilling Program Completed in Finland***MAY9:32amRNO9:19amRHINOMEDRhinoswab junior clinical trial results***MDI9:14amAZS9:19amAZURE MINSAzure Hits More Nickel and Copper Sulphides at Andover***MLS8:16amIDA9:17amINDIANARESDrilling Extends Mineralisation at LLSZ***MM88:24amZNC9:16amZENITH MINFeeder Fault Mineralisation & Mineralised Zone at Navajoh***MME9:41amSCT9:16amSCOUTSECTrading Halt***MMM11:01amMDI9:14amBarkly Super Project - Exploration Update***MOH10:35amMXC9:05amMGC PHARMAArtemiC Long COVID Syndrome Clinical Study Commenced***MXC9:05amCOB9:02amCOBALT BLUCOB executes MOU with Queensland Department of Resources***NAM10:26amSAU9:00amSTHN GOLDBMV Issues Shares to Southern Gold***NPM9:21amSI68:56amSIXSIG METNickel sulphide mineralisation extended at Maibele***NSB9:57amKRM8:54amKINGSROSEHigh Grade PGE-Cu-Ni Mineralisation confirmed at Porsanger***NVA9:50amAQD8:54amAUSQUESTGravity Upgrades Hamilton Drill Targets***NXM8:28amRMX8:51amREDMOUNTChairmans Update to Shareholders***OAR9:59amPOS8:47amPOSEIDONBlack Swan Restart Project Update***PFE9:25amGTG8:32amGENE TECHMomentum Building with Cash Receipts up 112% for Q2 FY22***PLG8:23amNXM8:28amNEXUS MINSCrusader-Templar Drilling Results include 29m@4.60g/t Au***PLS10:50amFFX8:25amFIREFINCHDrilling at Morila Identifies New High-Grade Zone***PLS10:36amTLX8:25amTELIXPHARMTargeted Alpha Therapy for Bladder Cancer 1st patient dosed***POS8:47amSNS8:25amSENSENSenSen Wins Contract with Queensland Revenue Office***QFE9:40amMM88:24amMED METALSSignificant Visible Gold Intersected in Extensional Drilling***RAC9:42amARV8:24amARTEMISAdditional High-Grade Au and Cu Intercepts Carlow East Zone***RMX8:51amTMS8:24amTENNANTBluebird Native Copper Intersected & Extended Down Plunge***RNO9:19amPLG8:23amPEARL GULLFurther High-Grade Results from Cockatoo Island Switch Pit***RTR8:22amCWX8:22amCARAWINEHigh Gold Grades Continue at Hercules***RVS1:27pmZNC8:22amZENITH MINRTR: Major Zinc-Lead-Silver-Copper Feeder Fault Zone Inters***SAU9:00amRTR8:22amRUMBLEMajor Zinc-Lead-Silver-Copper Feeder Fault Zone Intersected***SCT10:05amKFM8:22amKINGFISHERKingfisher Confirms Rare Earths Potential - Gascoyne Project***SCT9:16amCZN8:21amCORAZONPlacement***SGQ9:56amWMG8:21amWESTERNLTDFurther Assays Confirm High-Grade Gold at Rock of Ages***SI68:56amACL8:20amAUCLINICALUpgrade to 1H FY22 Pro Forma Expectations***SNS8:25amAUA8:19amAUDEARAAust Audiology Expansion - Audika***SPQ9:22amKLA8:18amKIRKLANDDividend/Distribution - KLA***SYA9:37amGRV8:18amGREENVALEExtensive IOCG-Style Alteration at Twin Peaks East***TLX8:25amMLS8:16amMETALS AUSConsolidation/Split - MLS***TMS8:24amIZZ8:14amISHCHICAPREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TTB9:38amIXJ8:14amISGLHLTCAREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VMC9:46amIXI8:14amISGLCOSTPREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VR110:04amIWL8:14amISCORWLDREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WCN9:22amIVV8:14amISCS&P500REVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WKT9:32amIVE8:14amISMSEAFEREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WMG8:21amIOO8:14amISGL100ETFREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WOR10:08amIEM8:14amISHEMGMKTREVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ZNC9:16amIAA8:14amISHASIA50REVISED ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***ZNC8:22am


----------



## barney (22 December 2021)

*4.57pm Wednesday 22nd December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeGMN4:57pmGOLDMOUNTNMt Wipi Drilling Update and Expansion of Mineralised Zone***ABB8:30amLCY4:34pmLEGACYIRONAcquisition of tenements***ADE12:05pmMRG4:21pmMRORGANICSCapital Management Initiatives and Suspension (App 3Z)***AGR10:23amIMI4:17pmINFINITYInfinity Mining completes successful IPO***AHI2:50pmLAW3:32pmLAWFINANCETwo Hospitals Added to ER Concierge Programme***ANP9:50amAHI2:50pmADVANCEDHICleansing Prospectus***AOF9:29amQGL2:46pmQNTMGRPHTEJoint Venture Partner Presentation***APV9:07amGDF1:45pmGARDAPRGRP$42 million Debt Facility Increase***ARV10:28amLNK1:08pmLINK ADMINLink Group enters into Scheme Implementation Deed***AVC9:20amSYD12:28pmSYDAIRPORTFIRB condition satisfied for proposed Schemes***BCI9:09amGW112:18pmGREENWINGAdvanced Materials Update - High Quality Graphene Produced***BML8:22amNIC12:15pmNICKLMINESCSPA executed for the Tablasufa Nickel Project***BNL8:26amADE12:05pmDUNDASGLOBDistribution Estimate - December 2021***BON9:11amCIM11:38amCIMICCIMICs CPB SELECTED FOR SYDNEY METRO WESTERN SYDNEY AIRPORT***BRK8:29amTUL10:59amTULLARESAGM Postponement and AGM Presentations***CHC9:14amHXG10:56amHEXAGONClean Hydrogen Project PFS Completion Date - February 2022***CHC9:13amARV10:28amARTEMISAgreement to Sell 70% Munni Munni JV for A$4.9m Cash&Shares***CHZ9:30amPXX10:24amPOLARXCompletion of Placement and Cleansing Statement***CIM11:38amAGR10:23amAGUIA RESAgronomic Tests on Oats Return Highly Encouraging Results***COD9:05amWAM10:10amWAMCAPITALPAF: PAF Directors Recommend Accepting WAM Takeover***COI9:41amPAF10:10amPMASIANPAF Directors Recommend Accepting WAM Takeover***CQE8:28amMOH10:07amMOHO RESMoho Granted Tenement Adjoining Poseidon Nickel Deposit***CYP8:43amLDX9:53amLUMOSLumos Provides ViraDx and FebriDx Regulatory Update***DJR9:11amNAE9:53amNEW AGEPilbara Phase 2 Drilling 1500m Completed***DLM8:56amANP9:50amANTISENSEEntitlement Offer Results***DYL8:26amINE9:49amINT ETH SHINES - Distribution Details - December 2021***E209:11amLNK9:49amLINK ADMINTrading Halt***EUR8:27amPGC9:48amPARAGONAppointment of Group CEO and Managing Director***EVS9:14amTSL9:48amTITANSANDSExploration License Renewal***EX18:39amINI9:46amINT INCM FINIF - Estimated Distribution - December 2021***FML9:21amVKA9:45amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECEIVES HIGH GRADE RESULTS 720M NORTH OF FIRST HIT***FOR8:54amIIG9:43amINSMTAUGTHIIGF - Distribution Details - December 2021***GDF1:45pmHRZ9:42amHORIZONHorizon Completes Further Toll Milling Campaigns***GML8:29amCOI9:41amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North Operations Update***GMN4:57pmMM19:39amMIDASMidas maiden drilling at Weebo returns high-grade gold***GOV9:11amHIO9:35amHAWSONSIROHawsons secures A$ 200m equity funding package***GW112:18pmRAP9:32amRESAPPDistribution agreement with Sanrai International***HIO9:35amTIE9:31amTIETTOTietto Hits 152g/t Au within 3m @79g/t Au 3km from AG Core***HRZ9:42amCHZ9:30amCHESSERNew High Grade Gold Discovery at Diamba Sud***HXG10:56amAOF9:29amAU OFFICEEstimated Distribution 1 October 2021 to 31 December 2021***IAA8:20amMX19:25amMICRO-XMX1 - Receipt of $2.1M R&D Rebate***IEM8:20amNOR9:23amNORWOODNorwood releases World Voicemail Version 4.0***IEU8:20amTGM9:21amTHETAFML:UNSOLICITED OFF-MARKET TAKEOVER BID - TAKE NO ACTION***IHW8:20amFML9:21amFOCUS MINUNSOLICITED OFF-MARKET TAKEOVER BID - TAKE NO ACTION***IIG9:43amAVC9:20amAUCTUS INVCompletion of initial Luxury Escapes investment***IJH8:20amEVS9:14amENVIROSUITAirservices Australia Agreement Supplementary Information***IJP8:20amCHC9:14amCHARTER HGPartnership with Paradice Investment Management - Pres***IJR8:20amCHC9:13amCHARTER HGPartnership with Paradice Investment Management - Release***IMI4:17pmSLF9:12amSPDR PRPDividend/Distribution - SLF***INE9:49amWDI9:11amSPDR WDIVDistribution Estimate***INI9:46amSYI9:11amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Estimate***IOO8:20amSTW9:11amSPDR 200Distribution Estimate***IVE8:20amSSO9:11amSPDR SMALLDistribution Estimate***IVV8:20amSLF9:11amSPDR PRPDistribution Estimate***IWL8:20amSFY9:11amSPDR 50Distribution Estimate***IXI8:20amQMI9:11amSPDR QMIXDistribution Estimate***IXJ8:20amOZR9:11amSPDR RESDistribution Estimate***IZZ8:20amOZF9:11amSPDR FINDistribution Estimate***JMS9:03amGOV9:11amSPDR GOVTDistribution Estimate***LAW3:32pmE209:11amSTATEE200Distribution Estimate***LCY4:34pmDJR9:11amSPDR DJREDistribution Estimate***LDX9:53amBON9:11amSPDR BONDDistribution Estimate***LNK1:08pmROG9:10amRED SKYProduction Testing Killanoola-1 DW-1 Completed***LNK9:49amBCI9:09amBCIMINERALMardie Marine Structures Contract Awarded***M248:21amNWH9:08amNRWHOLDLTDNRW executes Karara mining services contract.***M2R8:26amAPV9:07amAPPSVILLAPV Secures CAD$2.9m and Conditional TSXV Listing Approval***MGX8:26amTRN9:05amTORRENSCOD: IOCG Assays Extend Bornite Zone at Emmie Bluff Deeps***MM19:39amCOD9:05amCODAMINLTDIOCG Assays Extend Bornite Zone at Emmie Bluff Deeps***MOH10:07amJMS9:03amJUPITER MNovember 2021 Quarterly Report (Q3)***MRG4:21pmSTW9:01amSPDR 200Dividend/Distribution - STW***MX19:25amRXH9:01amREWARDLEInvestor Presentation***NAE9:53amVMC8:57amVENUS METRXL: Link Prospect continues to deliver and remains open***NIC12:15pmRXL8:57amROX RESLink Prospect continues to deliver and remains open***NOR9:23amDLM8:56amDOMINIONMNDrilling confirms thick, high-calcium limestone***NWE8:27amFOR8:54amFORAGER AUIndicative Distribution and DRP December 2021 Cover Letter***NWH9:08amSDG8:51amSUNLAND1H22 Profit Guidance and Special Dividend***NYR8:25amCYP8:43amCYNATA THRCynata Commences DFU Clinical Trial***OZF9:11amRGS8:40amRegeneus Market Update***OZR9:11amEX18:39amEXOPHARMExopharm Gains US Patent for LEAP Technology***PAF10:10amSPA8:37amSPACETALKNordic Mobile Operator Telenor to range Spacetalk***PGC9:48amSTP8:35amSTEP ONEStep One GST Credit Overclaim and Trading Update***PXX10:24amRCB8:31amRUSCRPBETFDividend/Distribution - RCB***QGL2:46pmABB8:30amAUSSIEBAND2Q FY22 connections update***QMI9:11amGML8:29amGATEWAYRC Drilling Extends Evermore to the North East***RAP9:32amBRK8:29amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations Report***RAR8:27amCQE8:28amCHSOCINFRAAcquisition of Childcare Properties & FY22 Guidance Upgrade***RCB8:31amRSM8:28amDividend/Distribution - RSM***RDV8:26amRGB8:27amRUSGOVBETFDividend/Distribution - RGB***RGB8:27amNWE8:27amNORWESTNotification of Pending Expiry of Listed Options***RGS8:40amEUR8:27amEUROLITHEUR and Traxys sign MOA for Wolfsberg Cooperation & Offtake***ROG9:10amRAR8:27amRARIETFDividend/Distribution - RARI***RSM8:28amRDV8:26amRUS DIVDividend/Distribution - RDV***RXH9:01amMGX8:26amMT GIBSONCompletion of Koolan Crusher Upgrade & Operations Update***RXL8:57amBNL8:26amBLUESTARAgreement to Jointly Develop Blue Star's Serenity Prospect***SDG8:51amM2R8:26amMIRAMARGidji drilling results indicate potential new gold camp***SFY9:11amDYL8:26amD YELLOWNew Potential For Basement Uranium Discoveries at Omahola***SHN8:22amNYR8:25amNYRADACholesterol-Lowering Program Pathway to Phase I***SLF9:12amSHN8:22amSUNSHGOLDHigh Grade Cu-Au-Ag-Mo Intersected at Keans Ravenswood West***SLF9:11amBML8:22amBOABMETALSStrong Demand for Sorby Hills Lead-Silver Concentrate***SPA8:37amM248:21amMAMBALTDMultiple Sulphide Zones Intersected at Black Hills***SSO9:11amIZZ8:20amISHCHICAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***STP8:35amIXJ8:20amISGLHLTCAFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***STW9:11amIXI8:20amISGLCOSTPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***STW9:01amIWL8:20amISCORWLDFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SYD12:28pmIVV8:20amISCS&P500FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***SYI9:11amIVE8:20amISMSEAFEFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TGM9:21amIOO8:20amISGL100ETFFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TIE9:31amIJR8:20amISCSMLCAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TRN9:05amIJP8:20amISHMSJAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TSL9:48amIJH8:20amISCMIDCAPFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***TUL10:59amIHW8:20amISCORWLDAUFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VKA9:45amIEU8:20amISHEUROPEFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***VMC8:57amIEM8:20amISHEMGMKTFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WAM10:10amIAA8:20amISHASIA50FINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT***WDI9:11am


----------



## barney (23 December 2021)

*1.42pm Thursday 23rd December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimeCWN1:42pmCROWNVCGLR - Disciplinary Action***1AD8:26amXAR1:37pmACTIVEXBNDEstimated Quarterly Distribution***ADA9:23amSWM12:41pmSEVENWESTPRT: Results of Extraordinary General Meeting***ADS9:11amPRT12:41pmPRIME TVResults of Extraordinary General Meeting***ASO10:02amSYR12:26pmSYRAH RESPause in Trading***ASQ8:21amTCF12:16pm360EI FUNDDividend/Distribution - TCF***ASQ8:19amCGC12:04pmCOSTA GRPAnnouncement Regarding Vitalharvest Leases***AVA9:19amQRI11:58amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRI***AZY8:18amSNS11:37amSENSENCleansing Notice***BCI9:17amCXU11:35amCAULDRONBlackwood Update Drilling has Recommenced***BET9:04amZYU11:20amETFSYUSEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BEX9:06amZYA11:20amETFSYAUEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BEX9:02amTEC11:20amGLOTECHEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BEZ9:15amSEM11:20amETFS SEMIEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BGA9:24amSEL11:20amSELFWEALTHEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BKG9:16amKKO11:20amKINETIKOKinetiko executes first off take agreement***BKT8:20amFAN11:20amETFS FANGEstimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BNL10:18amEST11:20amEUSTX50Estimated Distribution Announcement - Dec 2021***BRB8:18amVTS11:13amVUSTOTALFinal Distribution Announcement***BRB8:17amCXU10:52amCAULDRONCXU to Target Extensions to Historic Bonanza Gold Grades***BSX8:56amRF110:46amREGAL INVRF1 Dec21 Distribution Estimate Additional Information***BUD10:38amBUD10:38amBUDDYNovember 2021 Monthly 4C ASX***CGC12:04pmBNL10:18amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 Permit to Drill Approved***CNI9:40amSCT10:12amSCOUTSECPlacement to Directors at 3x Market Price & CN extn & raise***CTD9:50amPRT10:05amPRIME TVChair Address to Extraordinary General Meeting***CWN1:42pmASO10:02amASTONMINSIGNIFICANT DISCOVERY AT BARDWELL OF 53.5m at 0.49% Ni***CXU11:35amWHK9:58amWHITEHAWKWhiteHawk Projected Revenue Grows by 180% in 2021***CXU10:52amMOH9:57amMOHO RESPositive Aircore Gold Results at Tyrells and Hodges***DCC8:29amEMP9:55amEMPERORMarket update***DEV8:21amGPR9:52amGEO PACWoodlark Gold Project - Exploration and Development Update***DEV8:19amCTD9:50amCORP TRAVOpening of Share Purchase Plan***DTC9:38amGRR9:48amGRANGESavage River Underground Prefeasibility Study Results***DXB9:16amKLR9:47amKAILIRESOUPresentation at AGM***DXS9:07amTSL9:46amTITANSANDSAppointment of GSMB Technical Services***EEG9:26amFAR9:43amFARBambo Well Results***EMP9:55amNUH9:41amNUHEARANuheara Undertakes Capital Raising to Support Growth***ENT8:22amCNI9:40amCENTURIA$466m Healthcare Property Acquisitions***EST11:20amKLR9:39amKAILIRESOUChairman's Address to Shareholders***EVR8:34amHCH9:39amHOT CHILIClosing of CAD$33.8M Canadian IPO***FAN11:20amDTC9:38amDAMSTRAResults of Retail Entitlement Offer***FAR9:43amWIC9:38amWESTOZICWAM: WAM Capital, Westoz and Ozgrowth set to merge***GL18:18amWAM9:38amWAMCAPITALWAM Capital, Westoz and Ozgrowth set to merge***GL18:17amOZG9:38amOZGROWTHWAM Capital, Westoz and Ozgrowth set to merge***GNX8:22amSNS9:38amSENSENSenSen Wins TfNSW Digital Curbside Management Contract***GPR9:52amSE19:34amSENSERAAGM Chair's address to shareholders***GRR9:48amPFE9:33amPANTERAReinstatement to Official Quotation***HCH9:39amPFE9:32amPANTERAPantera Acquires Exciting Abra-Style Lead-Silver Project***HMX8:19amMPL9:31amMEDIBANKMedibank announces 2022 premium & give back of around $135m***ICR8:17amSPN9:28amSPARC TECHEcoSparc Graphene Primed for Commercialisation***IGO8:18amEEG9:26amEMPIRE ENETrading Halt***IVZ9:14amBGA9:24amBEGATrading Update FY2022***KKO11:20amADA9:23amADACELNotification of buy-back - ADA***KLR9:47amNHF9:21amNIBHOLDINGApproval received for 2022 premium changes***KLR9:39amAVA9:19amAVA RISKAva Risk Group signs Global Agreement with dormakaba***LEL8:21amBCI9:17amBCIMINERALStrong Support For Share Purchase Plan***MOH9:57amBKG9:16amBOOKChristmas Trading Update***MPL9:31amDXB9:16amDIMERIXEthics Approval in Australia for Phase 3 COVID-19 Study***NHF9:21amBEZ9:15amBESRAGOLD2nd Rig Drilling at Bau and 1st Samples Despatched for Assay***NMT8:19amIVZ9:14amINVICTUSTrading Halt***NUH9:41amADS9:11amADSLOT LTDYou & Mr Jones sign MSA***NVA8:54amDXS9:07amDEXUSSale of 140 and 150 George Street Parramatta***OZG9:38amRF19:06amREGAL INVDividend/Distribution - RF1***OZG9:02amBEX9:06amBIKE XCHGInvestor Presentation - Acquisition of Kitzuma***PFE9:33amWIC9:05amWESTOZICWAM Capital and Westoz set to merge***PFE9:32amWAM9:05amWAMCAPITALWIC: WAM Capital and Westoz set to merge***PRT12:41pmBET9:04amBETMAKTECHCaesars Sportsbook names BET Racing Partner in Nevada***PRT10:05amWAM9:02amWAMCAPITALOZG: WAM Capital and Ozgrowth set to merge***PSC8:22amOZG9:02amOZGROWTHWAM Capital and Ozgrowth set to merge***QGL8:22amBEX9:02amBIKE XCHGBikeExchange acquires Kitzuma***QRI11:58amBSX8:56amBLACKSTONETa Khoa Mineral Resource Increases 73% to 485kt of Nickel***RF110:46amSWT8:55amSWTZDIVGROEstimated Distribution & Timetable for the quarter***RF19:06amNVA8:54amNOVA MINEstelle Gold Project grows by over 50% to 9.6 million ounces***RSH8:26amSMI8:51amBonanza Gold Grades Beyond New Rise and Shine Resources***SBW8:43amSBW8:43amSHEKELShare Purchase Plan Offer Booklet***SCT10:12amEVR8:34amEVRESOURCEResults Received For Shaw River Reconnaissance Sampling***SE19:34amDCC8:29amDIGITALXAppointment of Chief Executive Officer***SEL11:20amSKS8:27amSKS TECHNew Footscray Hospital Formal Acceptance***SEM11:20amRSH8:26amRESPIRIRespiri enters Distribution/Marketing Agreement in USA***SGL8:24am1AD8:26amADALTAEntitlement Offer Booklet***SKC7:30amSGL8:24amSUNRICESunRice Group to acquire Pryde's EasiFeed***SKS8:27amENT8:22amENT METALSENT Retains Murchison Project after EVN Withdrawal from JV***SMI8:51amQGL8:22amQNTMGRPHTEExtension of DFS to incorporate Sunlands Co. JV***SNS11:37amSYR8:22amSYRAH RESBinding AAM Offtake Agreement with Tesla***SNS9:38amPSC8:22amPROSPECRESProspect sells interest in Arcadia for US$378M***SOR8:20amGNX8:22amGENEXPOWERConnection Agreement Signed with Powerlink for Bouldercombe***SPN9:28amDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUDrilling results confirm prospective intrusion at Sovereign***SWM12:41pmASQ8:21amAUSSILICAQDEVrilling results confirm prospective intrusion at Sover***SWT8:55amLEL8:21amLITHENERGYBurke Graphite Project - Update***SYR12:26pmSOR8:20amSTRAT ELESOR Automation & Robotics Technology Success***SYR8:22amTSC8:20amTWENTY7 CODrilling Campaign Completed at Rover Gold Project***TCF12:16pmBKT8:20amBLACKROCKBKT Signs POSCO Offtake & Prepayment Agreement***TEC11:20amHMX8:19amHAMMERYandal Exploration Update***TSC8:20amNMT8:19amNEOMETALSBarrambie - Pilot Plant and Offtake Update***TSL9:46amDEV8:19amDEVEXRESOUASQ: Drilling results confirm intrusion at Sovereign***VTS11:13amASQ8:19amAUSSILICAQDrilling results confirm prospective intrusion at Sovereign***WAM9:38amGL18:18amGLOBALLITHGL1 Acquires 80% Interest in Manna Lithium Project***WAM9:05amBRB8:18amBREAKERGL1: GL1 Acquires 80% Interest in Manna Lithium Project***WAM9:02amIGO8:18amIGOLIMITEDAZY: IGO Elects to Proceed to Next Stage of Paterson Farm-in***WHK9:58amAZY8:18amANTIPA MINIGO Elects to Proceed to Next Stage of Paterson Farm-in***WIC9:38amGL18:17amGLOBALLITHBRB:Manna Lithium Deal to Fund Gold Focus at Lake Roe***WIC9:05amBRB8:17amBREAKERManna Lithium Deal to Fund Gold Focus at Lake Roe Project***XAR1:37pmICR8:17amINTELICAREIntelicare Receives $750k R&D Tax Refund***ZYA11:20amSKC7:30amSKYCITYSKYCITY EXPANDS STRATEGIC PARTNERSHIP WITH GIG***ZYU11:20am


----------



## barney (24 December 2021)

*1.55pm Friday 24th December*



CodeTimeNameHeadingabcCodeTimePSC1:55pmPROSPECRESResponse to ASX Query***A2B12:07pmNWF1:14pmNEWFIELDDebt Retirement and Capital Raising***AAS12:55pmIVO1:08pmINVIGORGRPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report***AMP8:57amMGF1:04pmMAGLOBFUNDDividend/Distribution - MGF***AN19:27amMHH1:01pmMAGHIGHCVTDistribution for year ended 31 December 2021***AYT9:53amMIC12:57pmMIF CHDistribution for year ended 31 December 2021***BWX8:42amMHG12:56pmMGEF CHDistribution for year ended 31 December 2021***CKA9:09amAAS12:55pmAIRLIE AUSDistribution for year ended 31 December 2021***CLA9:32amEAX12:49pmENERGY ACTCBA Waiver, Facility Agreement amendment and Funding update***CRW11:37amPGG12:42pmPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGG***CRW11:23amRTG12:40pmRTG MININGRTG Announces Issue of US$10 Million Chess Depository Intrum***DHO10:19amHLA12:26pmHEALTHIANew acquisitions and settlements***EAX12:49pmA2B12:07pmA2B AUSTCBA Facility Agreement***EP18:34amFNX12:01pmFINEXIAFinexia Funds Management Achieves Milestone***FML9:23amMCT11:42amMETALICITYAppointment Of Managing Director***FNX12:01pmCRW11:37amCASHREWARDFirst Supplementary Target's Statement - Offer unconditional***FZO9:21amCRW11:23amCASHREWARDNotice from 1835i - Takeover Offer declared unconditional***GO28:21amTNR10:34amTORIANMt Stirling Project Drill Update***HLA12:26pmORM10:21amORION METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report***IMR9:16amDHO10:19amDTREE HYBDDHOF Estimated Distribution December***IVO1:08pmAYT9:53amAYTMETALSAustin Gold Project Exploration Update***KKO9:53amKKO9:53amKINETIKOKinetiko Executes Binding Agreements to Acquire Afro Energy***MCT11:42amCLA9:32amCELRESCelsius Appoints Robert Gregory as Managing Director***MGF1:04pmAN19:27amANAGENICSSecond Supply Agreement for Anagenics' FGF5 Inhibitors***MHG12:56pmFML9:23amFOCUS MINSecurity Class Suspension from Quotation ASX FMLN***MHH1:01pmFZO9:21amFAMILYZONE10 million students milestone***MIC12:57pmIMR9:16amIMRICORImricor Enrolls Two More Sites in Berlin***NSB8:22amUBI9:11amUNI BIOSENUBI signs deal to commercialise SARS-CoV-2 N-Protein Test***NWF1:14pmCKA9:09amCOKALAmendment to Coal Marketing Agreement***ORM10:21amOSL9:00amONCOSILPanCO Clinical Study on OncoSil Published in ESMO Open***ORR8:23amAMP8:57amAMPDivestment of Infrastructure Debt Platform***OSL9:00amBWX8:42amBWXLIMITEDFinal Consideration Paid for Go-To Skincare***PG18:21amRNE8:39amRENUENERGYProspectus***PGG12:42pmEP18:34amEPFINACLTDRepresentative Proceeding filed by Shine Lawyers***PSC1:55pmORR8:23amORECORPFinal Nyanzaga payment made to Barrick Gold Corporation***RNE8:39amNSB8:22amNEUROSCIENPositive off-target safety assessment of EmtinB***RTG12:40pmTI18:22amTOMBADORMineral Resource Update***SP38:21amPG18:21amPEARGLOBALNon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer Booklet***TI18:22amGO28:21amGO2PEOPLESuperannuation Guarantee Liabilities***TNR10:34amSP38:21amSPECTURSpectur signs supply agreement with Australia Tower Networks***UBI9:11am


----------



## barney (31 December 2021)

Just to note:  I haven't forgot to update. Thought I'd wait till we get past the Xmas/New Year period and back into regular trading weeks

Then I'll start posting Announcements again.  Hope all have a good 2022


----------



## barney (9 February 2022)

Back on the treadmill:  Alphabetical order.  Posted 10.14am Wednesday 9th Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading29M10:02am29METALS2021 Cervantes Campaign - Further High-grade ResultsA1M9:32amA1MINESLTDDrilling Results from Lamil Project, Paterson Province WAABX9:27amABXGROUPResponse to Price and Volume QueryACW9:44amACTINOGENActinogen appoints XanaFX Phase 2 trial managerADV9:12amARDIDENTrading HaltAEE9:54amAURA ENTiris Uranium Resource Enhancement ProgrammeAHF9:03amAUSDAIRYSignificant Increase in the Value of the Group's FarmsAHQ8:44amALLEGIANCEShort Creek JORC Resource StatementAMN9:20amAGRIMINCompletion of FEED Geotech for Haul RoadANG8:21amAUSTIN ENGInvestor PresentationANG8:21amAUSTIN ENGH1FY22 Unaudited Results/ Upgraded Earnings & OrderbookANX9:45amANAXMETALSCapital RaisingAS28:19amASKARI METAskari Commences Phase II Drilling Program at BurracoppinAWV9:56amANOVAMETALShallow High Grade Gold Discovery at Crusher Zone SouthBAP8:28amBAPCOR LTDH1 FY2022 Results PresentationBAP8:27amBAPCOR LTDH1 FY2022 Results AnnouncementBAP8:26amBAPCOR LTDAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportBCI8:20amBCIMINERALMardie Mining Leases GrantedBGT9:29amBIOGENETECBio-Gene Receives R&D Tax IncentiveBIO9:58amBIOME AUSTSuccessful acne clinical trial result with product to launchBSA8:23amBSA AUSTLegal Proceedings SettledBTI9:41amBAILADORBailador FY22 Half Yearly Results AnnouncementBTI9:34amBAILADORAppendix 4D and FY21 Half Yearly Financial ReportBTI9:24amBAILADORBailador FY22 Half Yearly Results PresentationBWP8:15amBWP TRUSTHalf year results to 31 Dec 2021CBA7:32amCWLTH BANK2022 Half Year Basel III Pillar 3 DisclosureCBA7:31amCWLTH BANK2022 Half Year Results PresentationCBA7:30amCWLTH BANK2022 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementCBA7:30amCWLTH BANK2022 Half Year Results Profit AnnouncementCCZ8:20amCASTILLOCOSignificant Cobalt Mineralisation Potential at BHA ProjectCE19:30amCALIMAA$20 million Equity Raising CompletedCNI9:20amCENTURIACNI HY22 Results PresentationCNI9:19amCENTURIACNI HY22 Results AnnouncementCNI9:15amCENTURIACNI HY22 Appendix 4DCOD9:03amCODAMINLTDCoda Minerals and Torrens Mining to MergeCOE9:01amCOOPEROtway Basin Exploration Prospective Resource UpdateCPN8:18amCASPINSignificant Nickel and PGEs at XC-22 ProspectCRR9:38amCRITICALExceptionally High-Grade Zinc, Copper, Lead & Silver AssaysCSR8:38amCSRSale of 4.6 hectares of land at Badgerys CreekCTP9:52amCENT PETRLFarmout To Fund Two New Sub-Salt Exploration WellsCUL9:40amCULLEN RESAir Core Drilling Results - CueDDR9:37amDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDRDGL9:09amDGL GROUPPreliminary Half Year Results Exceed ExpectationsDVL8:47amDORSAVIdorsaVi awarded ISO 27001 certification for data securityDXI9:16amDEXUSINDHY22 Results presentationDXI9:16amDEXUSINDHY22 Results releaseDXI9:15amDEXUSINDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEGR9:40amECOGRAFOutstanding Result for Enhanced HPA Anode CoatingsEGR9:30amECOGRAFFYI: Outstanding Results for Enhanced FYI HPA Anode CoatingELE9:51amELMOREPeko plant construction completed and Director appointmentEMU10:04amEMU NLSignificant Tungsten Values at Monte Cristo Gold ProspectFEX8:14amFENIX RESSCN: SCN Accelerates Pharos Iron Ore Agreement with FEXFYI9:40amFYI RESEGR: Outstanding Result for Enhanced HPA Anode CoatingsFYI9:30amFYI RESOutstanding Results for Enhanced FYI HPA Anode CoatingGAL8:30amGALILEONorseman EM Conductors Define High Priority TargetsGO29:41amGO2PEOPLEGO2 Secures Exclusive Services Arrangement with ATMGRE9:35amGTMETALSHigh Grade Copper and Zinc intersected at WhundoHCH8:33amHOT CHILIHigher Grade Core Confirmed at CortaderaHRZ9:46amHORIZONBell Potter Unearthed Conference Presentation February 2022IEL8:18amIELFY22 H1 Investor PresentationIEL8:18amIELFY22 H1 Results AnnouncementIEL8:18amIELFY22 H1 Interim Financial Report (Appendix 4D)IVT9:23amINVENTISInventis Technology AcquisitionIXR9:50amIONICRAREPresentation to European Raw Materials AllianceJGH8:22amJADE GASJade secures two highly prospective Mongolian CBM permitsKAU9:14amKAISERREEFOngoing High Grade Gold ResultsKTG9:53amKTIGK-TIG Signs Agreement with NAMRCKWR9:25amKINGWESTNickel sulphide exploration to commence at Lake GoongarrieLCK10:01amLEIGHCREEKSyngas Technology Patent ApplicationLEX8:22amLEFROYEXPLEX Secures $0.8million Farm-In & JV with Sensore at MarlooMEI9:12amMETEORICExceptional Gold Recoveries Confirmed at Butchers CreekMIN8:30amMINERALRESFY22 Half Year Investor PresentationMIN8:26amMINERALRESFY22 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DMIN8:21amMINERALRESMARBL Lithium Joint Venture with AlbemarleMIN8:14amMINERALRESMt Marion Lithium Offtake ArrangementsMKG8:26amMAKOMako Gold Corporate PresentationMP19:37amMEGAPORT1HFY22 Market UpdateMP19:37amMEGAPORT1HFY22 AnnouncementMP19:36amMEGAPORTHalf Year Report and AccountsMRM8:19amMMAOFFSHORContract Award - MMA BrewsterNCK9:47amNICK SCALIResponse to Press SpeculationNIC9:15amNICKLMINESTrading HaltNIS9:36amNICKELSRCHShallow Nickel Sulphides Intersected at Carlingup ProjectPAM9:54amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium ProjectPPE9:56amPEOPLEINFRPeopleIn to acquire leading accounting recruitment businessPRN9:11amPERENTIPerenti announces idoba acquisitions and Sumitimo agreementRFT9:37amRECTIFIERProduct Purchase Orders from Tritium Pty LtdRRR9:29amREVOLVERHigh-grade Gold, Copper, Cobalt, Zinc discovery at DianneRTR9:32amRUMBLEA1Mrilling Results from Lamil Project,Paterson Province WASCG8:57amSCENTREDividend/Distribution - SCGSCN8:14amSCORPIONSCN Accelerates Pharos Iron Ore Agreement with FEXSMI9:11amInvestor PresentationSNS8:22amSENSENSenSen Wins Multi-Year Contract with Toowoomba CouncilSPN10:06amSPARC TECHSparc Green Hydrogen Investor PresentationSPN9:16amSPARC TECHSparc Technologies Green Hydrogen ProjectSYD10:03amSYDAIRPORTSupreme Court Approves SchemesSYR9:12amSYRAH RESCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement OfferTPW8:24amTEMPLE WEBH1 FY22 Investor PresentationTPW8:24amTEMPLE WEBHalf Year Results and Trading UpdateTPW8:23amTEMPLE WEBHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTRN9:03amTORRENSCoda Minerals and Torrens Mining to MergeTUL9:24amTULLARESUnearthed Conference PresentationVUL9:28amVULCAN EFiling submitted for dual listing on Regulated Market of FSEWAK9:49amWAKAOLINWAK Secures $12m Funding PackageWMI10:00amWAM MICROWMI's strong outperformance drives 25% increase in FF divWMI9:53amWAM MICRODividend/Distribution - WMIYPB9:52amYPB GROUPLeading agency appointed as Global Distributor - MotifMicroZBT9:25amZEBITTrading Halt


----------



## barney (11 February 2022)

Friday 1.58pm


CodeTimeNameHeadingABC12:32pmADEL BRTNAdbri signs supply contract with OZ MineralsACW9:32amACTINOGENActinogen XanaMIA Part A trial results expected in AprilADV9:34amARDIDENPlacement Oversubscribed to Raise $6.5MAML9:17amAEON METALStep-Out Drilling Identifies Potential Vardy RepeatAPI9:46amAUST PHARMAXX: Wesfarmers' proposed acquisition of API not opposedARF8:21amHY2022 Results PresentationARF8:21amHY2022 Results and upgrade to FY2022 distribution guidanceARF8:20amAppendix 4D and HY22 Financial ReportARL8:22amARDEARESHigh-Grade Nickel-Cobalt from Highway Metallurgical DrillingAS18:32amANGELAngel enters into Scheme Implementation Agreem't with LagunaAUE9:43amAURUM RESPenny South Drilling UpdateBBN8:22amBABY BFY22 Half Year Results PresentationBBN8:22amBABY BFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementBBN8:21amBABY BHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBCB1:14pmBOWENCOALFirst Bluff Mine Sales Contracts ConfirmedBCC10:01amBEAM COMSBeam Receives Twelfth Major Order for ZOLEO UnitsBOC10:36amBOUGVLLE.CPause in TradingBPM8:21amBPM MINEaraheedy Sampling Program Returns Polymetallic TargetsCNB9:41amCARNABYRESNil Desperandum Continues To GrowCPO8:31amCULPEOCulpeo to drill large IOCG target at Las PetacasDCX10:48amDISCOVEXCNB: Nil Desperandum Continues To GrowDXC9:41amDEXUSCONVUpcoming change of Fund ManagerEMN8:57amEUROMNGNSEEMN Completes EBRD Placement & annces conf. call Feb14EMS9:06amEASTMETALSFirst Drill Hole at Browns Reef Extends Lode at DepthFGR8:23amFIRSTGRAPHNext generation battery technology patent grantedFNT8:56amFRONTIERMultiple Priority 1 Targets at Gascoyne Rare Earths ProjectHCD10:01amHYDROCARBBoard Supported Rights IssueHZR10:33amHAZERGROUPMOU FOR LOW-CARBON HYDROGEN PRODUCTION PROJECT IN CANADAIAG9:10amINSUR.AUSTIAG 1H22 Results PresentationIAG9:10amINSUR.AUSTIAG 1H22 Investor ReportIAG9:03amINSUR.AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIAG8:29amINSUR.AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsICI9:30amICANDY11.02.2022 Completion of Lemon Sky AcquisitionIMM11:58amIMMUTEPAustralian Patent Granted for Efti with PD-1 InhibitorsIPD8:49amIMPEDIMEDImpediMed Announces End Stage Renal Disease Trial AgreementIVZ8:25amINVICTUSInvictus Awards Well Services Contract to Baker HughesKCC8:29amKINCORACOPExploration and corporate update for Mongolian portfolioKCN9:37amKINGSGATEThailand UpdateKIN8:24amKIN MININGMt Flora Discovery Confirmed with Infill RC DrillingKMD7:43amKATHMANDUTrading UpdateKSL8:45amKINAFY2021 Full Year Results UpdateKTG9:33amKTIGTrading HaltLDX12:03pmLUMOSChange To Lumos BoardLKO10:12amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 1LNY11:22amLANEWAYCapital Raising Program Update and Section 708A NoticeMAM9:04amMICROASSETHY22 Results AnnouncementMAM9:00amMICROASSETAppendix 4D and HY22 Financial ReportMFG9:55amMAG FINCFunds Under Management UpdateNEW9:04amNEW ENERGY31 December 2021 DividendNEW8:58amNEW ENERGYDividend/Distribution - NEWNEW8:52amNEW ENERGYNEW Business UpdateNWH8:49amNRWHOLDLTDNRW Holdings Ltd - New Contracts UpdateOGC8:47amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Appoints Gerard Bond as New President and CEOPAF1:21pmPMASIANAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 31 December 2021PCG8:24amPENGANAMonthly Funds under Management - 31 January 2022PEC8:23amPERPET RESBeharra DSO Scoping Study UpdatePGD9:24amPEREGOLDTrading HaltPGF1:11pmPMGLOBALAppendix 4D and Half Year Report - 31 December 2021POL9:44amPOLYMETALSDrilling Update - Alahine Gold ProjectPRX9:33amPRODGOLBuccaneer Gold Project UpdateRFR9:23amRAFAELLATrading HaltRYD10:07amRYDERCAPRyder 1H FY2022 Media ReleaseRYD10:04amRYDERCAPAppendix 4D and 1H FY2022 FinancialsSCN8:24amSCORPIONPoona Tech Review Highlights Multiple PGE-Ni-Cu&Au TargetsT3D9:44am333D333D Enters Commodity Licence Deal with AFLTMG12:02pmTRIGG MIN$3.3M Rights Issue Closes OversubscribedTRT9:34amTODDRIVERExploration Update - Berkshire Valley Ni-Cu-PGE ProjectTSL10:02amTITANSANDSTSL secures A$2m Funding FacilityVRC12:19pmVOLTResponse to Appendix 5B QueryZBT9:25amZEBITZebit Announces Voluntary Delisting from ASX


----------



## barney (14 February 2022)

Post Close. Monday 14th February 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading88E9:46am88 ENERGYPlacement to Raise A$32mAAJ9:23amARUMA RESTrading HaltACB8:22amACAPRESPROSPECTUS FOR RENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUEACB8:22amACAPRESRENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUEAD88:24amAUDINATEGLSupply chain challenges navigated to deliver strong revenueAD88:24amAUDINATEGL1H22 Investor PresentationAD88:23amAUDINATEGL1H22 Financial Statements & Appendix 4DAGD4:52pmAUST GOLDAdditional information on Jaguelito projectAHI9:58amADVANCEDHIAHI Signs Definitive Agreement with Inter-PsyALV8:31amALVOMINC3 Delivers Exceptional Drill ResultsAMD8:19amARROW MIN50km2 Stream Sediment Gold Anomaly Defined at Vranso ProjectAME8:21amALTOMETALSBroad zones of significant gold mineralisation - IndomitableAMX10:00amAEROMETREXHalf Year Results PresentationAMX9:56amAEROMETREXMetroMap and US Operations deliver strong revenue growthAMX9:55amAEROMETREXAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsARC8:40amARC FUNDSMarket UpdateARR8:55amARAREEARTHARR Partners with US Government Funded R&D ProjectsASO9:57amASTONMINNickel Sulphide Mineralisation confirmed to end of holeAVW9:34amAVIRARESOUTrading HaltAW19:48amAWMETALSExtensive Mineralisation Identified at West DesertAZI8:19amALTAMINNew Lithium in Brine Geothermal ApplicationsAZJ8:26amAURIZONHalf Year Results PresentationAZJ8:26amAURIZONAppendix 4DBEN8:23amBEN ADE BKInterim Results PresentationBEN8:17amBEN ADE BKInterim Results AnnouncementBEN8:13amBEN ADE BKAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportBIO8:33amBIOME AUSTSupplementary announcement Acne clinical trialBLD8:33amBORAL LTDFirst Half FY2022 Results presentation slidesBLD8:31amBORAL LTDFirst Half FY2022 ResultsBLD8:28amBORAL LTDResults for announcement to the marketBPT8:45amBEACHBeach Energy FY22 Half Year Results PresentationBPT8:41amBEACHBeach Energy FY22 Half Year ResultsBPT8:37amBEACHInterim report for the half year ended 31 December 2021C6C4:49pmCOPPERMTNCopper Mountain Mining Announces Q4 2021 Financial ResultsCAE8:57amCANNINDAHMt Cannindah Hole 6 81m at 1.31 % CuEq,CAR8:20amCARSALESFY22 Half Year Results PresentationCAR8:20amCARSALESFY22 Half Year Media ReleaseCAR8:20amCARSALESAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year ReportCDR8:42amCODRUSMINHigh Grade Drill Results at Red Gate Gold ProjectCDX9:42amCARDIEXLTDNew Clinical Trial with Andwin, Syneos & Philip MorrisCEN7:30amCONTACT ENFY22 Interim Results PresentationCEN7:30amCONTACT ENContact Energy FY22 Interim ResultCEN7:30amCONTACT ENJanuary 2022 Operating ReportCHC10:05amCHARTER HGIAP: Update non-binding indicative proposal to acquire IAPCLT9:34amCELLNETVinci Brands UpdateCLZ8:15amCLASSICMINKat Gap Native Vegetation Clearing Permit GrantedCSL8:00amCSLCSL completes A$750 million Share Purchase PlanCWN9:50amCROWNCrown enters into Implementation Deed with BlackstoneCWN9:42amCROWNPause in TradingCYM9:36amCYPRIUMMETMaroochydore Cu Co Project Initial RC Drilling ResultsDDH9:20amDDH DRILLDDH1 Increases Banking FacilitiesDGH10:56amDESANEHY22 Results GuidanceDGO9:17amDRUMMONDS3Nrilling confirms mineralised system with size potentialDRE8:19amDREDNOUGHTConductors Defined Along the Money Intrusion - MangaroonE209:59amSTATEE200Supplementary PDSECS8:19amECSBOTANICECS delivers first shipment to the United KingdomEMN8:16amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly MD&A for 3 Months Ended 31-12-2021EMN8:16amEUROMNGNSEQuarterly Financial Statements for 3 Months Ended 31-12-2021ENR8:18amENCOUNTERSampling Identifies Rare Earths at AileronENT9:22amENT METALSElevated Lithium Results in Orientation Soil SamplingERL8:19amEMPIRE RESMassive Sulphides at Smiths Well ProspectFID8:25amFIDUCIANGPFiducian (FID) Investor Presentation H1 2021-22 ResultsFID8:25amFIDUCIANGPHalf Yearly Results and Financial Report (incl Appendix 4D)FML4:22pmFOCUS MINTGM: TGM Offer Price Improved and Extension of Closing DateFYI9:37amFYI RESDemonstrated HPA Quality from Joint Pilot Plant TrialGPT9:28amGPT2021 Annual Result & 2H 2021 Distribution of 9.9cpsGPT9:16amGPTAppendix 4E - GPT Management Holdings LimitedGPT9:15amGPTAppendix 4E - The GPT GroupGSN9:50amGREATSOUTHDiamond Drilling Confirms Gold System at Southern StarGSR9:32amGREENSTOTrading HaltHLF9:14amHALOFOODCOTrading HaltHMX8:23amHAMMERHigh Grade Copper Intercepted at AjaxHXG8:19amHEXAGONGraphite Mineral Rights Earn-in Agreement Unlocks ValueIAP10:05amIRONGATEGPUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire IAPICL8:23amICENIGOLD5km Long East Well Gold Anomaly IdentifiedIMI10:57amINFINITYAircore drilling program completed at Barlow's GullyJAN8:47amJANISONJAN Preliminary 1H22 Results UpdateJBH8:38amJB HI-FIAppendix 3C - Notification of Buy-BackJBH8:33amJB HI-FIResults Presentation - 2022 Half Year ResultJBH8:32amJB HI-FICompany Announcement - 2022 HY Result & Off-Market Buy-BackJBH8:30amJB HI-FIAppendix 4D and Financial Report - 2022 Half YearKED8:19amKEYPATHFY22 H1 Results PresentationKED8:18amKEYPATHFY22 H1 Results AnnouncementKED8:18amKEYPATHFY22 H1 Appendix 4D and Half Year AccountsKGL10:09amKGLRockface Assay ResultsKIN8:21amKIN MININGStrong Results Highlight Shallow Gold Discovery at PegasusKLI9:29amKILLI95kms of Rare Earth Strike identified at West Tanami ProjectLKE9:09amLAKE RESExpansion Strategy to Fast-track Lithium Projects InitiatedLKO8:52amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 4LKO8:25amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 3LKO8:25amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 2LLO2:50pmLION ONEQ2 2022 Financial StatementsLPE9:40amLPEHOLDINGReinstatement to QuotationLPE9:40amLPEHOLDINGInvestor Presentation February 2022LPE9:39amLPEHOLDINGPlacement and Renewable Energy BioHubLRS1:14pmLATRESTrading HaltLRS12:52pmLATRESPause in TradingMHK9:19amMETALHAWKHigh Grade Gold Discovery at Berehaven ProjectMLM9:48amMETALLICATrading HaltMND8:17amMONADELMonadelphous Contracts UpdateMQR12:13pmMARQUEEWIDE ZONES OF MINERALISATION INTERSECTED - LS COPPER PROJECTNHC3:16pmNEW HOPECEO and CFO AppointedNIS9:00amNICKELSRCHInvestor PresentationODM10:15amODINTrading HaltODM10:02amODINPause in TradingOEC8:50amORBITALEngine Development UpdateOPT8:55amOPTHEAAngiogenesis 2022 -Prof Cheung presentation of PCV dataOPT8:25amOPTHEAOpthea data for OPT-302 in patients with PVC as presentedOZZ9:52amOZZRESOutstanding new copper, gold and nickel targets for drillingPAF2:42pmPMASIANWAM: Compulsory acquisition of shares in PAF inc Form 6021PEK8:20amPEAKRAREShenghe Resources to acquire a 19.9% interest in PeakPGO9:32amPACGOLDSignificant Expansion of High-Grade Gold ZonePNX9:15amPNX METALSResults of Non Renounceable Rights IssuePPS8:31amPRAEMIUMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPPY10:00amPAPYRUSPPY signs partnership agreement with Al Haram and GM appointPUR8:18amPURSUITMINWarrior Exploration UpdateRAP9:43amRESAPPHealth Teams to launch ResAppDx on aged care platformREE9:52amRARE XMULTIPLE HIGH-GRADE ZONES INTERSECTED AT CUMMINS RANGEREE9:52amRARE XSIGNIFICANT PRIMARY HIGH-GRADE PHOSPHATE DISCOVERYROG9:18amRED SKYKillanoola PRL13 Seismic Survey CommencedS3N9:17amSENSORE LTDrilling confirms mineralised system with size potentialSCN8:23amSCORPIONMultiple Lithium Targets Identified at Pharos ProjectSKC7:31amSKYCITYINTERIM RESULT FOR THE SIX MONTHS ENDED 31 DECEMBER 2021SPN5:01pmSPARC TECHDecember 2021 Quarterly Activities Report - RevisedSPN4:49pmSPARC TECHRetraction StatementSRI2:19pmSIPA RESSkeleton Rocks Drilling to Commence ShortlySRN11:20amSUREFIREInvestor Presentation Perenjori Premium Grade Iron ProjectSTK2:08pmSTRICKLANDFurther Zinc-Lead Mineralisation Intersected at IroquoisSTX9:01amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla UpdateSUH1:21pmSTH HEM MIRights Issue Closes OversubscribedSVY8:43amSTAVELYMINOutstanding High-Grade Intercepts at Cayley Lode South-EastSYR9:00amSYRAH RESRetail Offer BookletTAR10:00amTARUGAMINTaruga Raises up to $2m to drive Exploration ActivitiesTER9:57amTERRACOMFurther debt reductions to the Euroclear BondTG19:56amTECHGENMt Boggola updateTGM4:22pmTHETATGM Offer Price Improved and Extension of Closing DateTGP11:34am360 GROUPIAP Board Grants Exclusive Due DiligenceTIE9:05amTIETTOTietto Hits 1.40m @ 262.59g/t Au from 32m at AG CoreTKL9:14amTRAKA RESPlacement of Shares and lifting of Trading HaltTNG9:36amTNGProject Development UpdateTOT11:34am360CAPITALTGP: IAP Board Grants Exclusive Due DiligenceTRT2:48pmTODDRIVERExploration Update - Berkshire Valley Project - RevisedTYR8:34amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 100 - Week Ended 11 February 2022VAL9:40amVALORESValor completes oversubscribed Placement to raise $3.4mVKA9:36amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECEIVES REMAINING ASSAYS FOR FIRST HIT NORTH TARGETWAM2:42pmWAMCAPITALCompulsory acquisition of shares in PAF inc Form 6021WMA10:15amWAMALTERATStrong portfolio performance, 100% increase in FF divWMA9:58amWAMALTERATDividend/Distribution - WMAWNR9:33amWINGARA AGImpact of Omicron and Update to Market GuidanceWPR9:53amWAYPOINTRTState Revenue Office of Victoria - UpdateWR18:23amWINSOMEWinsome Prepares For Drilling Campaign At CancetZAG9:44amZULEIKA20,000m Major Expansionary Drilling ProgramsZIM5:41pmZIMPLATSDividend/Distribution - ZIM


----------



## barney (15 February 2022)

11.30am Tuesday 15th Feb.


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ9:49amARUMA RES$3.1M of Commitments to Fund Exploration of Aruma ProjectsABY8:23amADOREBEAUTHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationABY8:23amADOREBEAUTHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseABY8:23amADOREBEAUTAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportAHI10:33amADVANCEDHITrading HaltAHI10:01amADVANCEDHIPause in TradingALY8:18amALCHEMYRESPositive Initial Results from Karonie East Drill ProgramAMS8:03amATOMOSAMS 1H FY22 Results - Investor PresentationAMS8:03amATOMOSAMS 1H FY22 ResultsAMS8:03amATOMOSAMS 1H FY22 Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsANN7:30amANSELLHalf Year Results - PresentationANN7:30amANSELLHalf Year Results - AnnouncementANN7:30amANSELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAOU9:52amAUROCH MINInvestor Presentation - 2022 RIU Explorers ConferenceAUT9:15amAUTECOAuteco Investor Presentation - RIU Explorers Conference 2022AUT9:01amAUTECOResource increases by 500,000oz to 2.23Moz at 7.8g/tAXP10:07amAXPENERGYPERMIT SECURED FOR IN-SITU WELL SITE POWER GENERATIONBCB9:36amBOWENCOALTrading HaltBGL8:16amBELLEVUEDrilling results point to further Reserve growthBHP8:23amBHP GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBMT8:17amBEAMTREEHDHalf year results investor presentationBMT8:16amBEAMTREEHDBeamtree 1H FY22 business update and financialsBMT8:15amBEAMTREEHDAppendix 4D and half year reportBSX9:03amBLACKSTONEBSX Investor Presentation - RIU Explorers Conference 2022C298:49amC29METALSPositive Visuals From Initial Drilling At Reedy CreekCAV8:46amCARNAVALEDrilling to define large gold system at Ora Banda commencesCCZ8:15amCASTILLOCOShallow Cobalt Mineralisation Identified at BHA ProjectCDP8:29amCARINDALECDP Half-Year Results AnnouncementCDP8:26amCARINDALEAppendix 4D and Half-Year ReportCDR9:04amCODRUSMINCodrus Investor Presentation - RIU Explorers Conference 2022CEL10:00amCHAL EXPIntercept of 67.7m at 7.3g/t Gold from Verde ZoneCML9:28amCHASE MINERed Fox completes preliminary Copper Creek field assessmentCRR9:54amCRITICALTrading HaltCVL8:12amCIVMECCivmec Announces Strong H1 FY2022 PerformanceCVL8:11amCIVMECAppendix 4DCWX8:14amCARAWINERIU Explorers Conference PresentationCWX8:14amCARAWINENew Mineralisation Identified at HerculesDEG9:21amDEGREYOutstanding Results from Diucon deposit at HemiDLC9:12amDELECTASuspension from QuotationDOU9:50amDOUUGHDouugh's strong growth continues, target market expandedDRE8:17amDREDNOUGHTEight Conductors to be Drilled at Nelson and TrafalgarDTM9:05amDARTMINGranite Flat Cu-Au Porphyry Exploration SuccessDW89:30amDW8LIMITEDDW8 Banks $4.8 Million on Sale and Leaseback of NDCDXS8:53amDEXUSHY22 Results presentationDXS8:52amDEXUSHY22 Results releaseDXS8:51amDEXUSHY22 Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsFGG11:03amFUTURE GLBFGG announces 200% increase in FF full year div to 6.0cpsFGG10:45amFUTURE GLBDividend/Distribution - FGGGAL8:39amGALILEOGalileo Mining RIU Conference Presentation February 2022GIB10:38amGIBBRIVERExcellent Further Drill Results - Iroquois Zinc Prospect, WAGME8:40amGME RESGold and Nickel Anomalies outlined in Soils at AbednegoGWA8:20amGWA GROUPFY22 Half Year Results PresentationGWA8:20amGWA GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLF10:57amHALOFOODCOInvestor PresentationHLF10:57amHALOFOODCOHalo Food Co Acquires The Healthy MummyHMX9:26amHAMMERKalman Extended by Shallow Copper-Gold-Molybdenum HitsHRN9:29amHORIZONGLDGold intercepts returned from PSI and Specimen WellHRZ9:38amHORIZONInitial Results Show Multi-Commodity Potential at YarmanyINL8:11amINNLANZAppendix 4C amendedIVZ10:17amINVICTUSInvictus Energy Project & Drilling UpdateKAI8:57amKAIROSLithium Exploration UpdateKIN10:17amKIN MININGRIU Explorers PresentationKTG10:04amKTIGK-TIG Receives Binding Commitments for $4 millionLDR8:21amLDRESOURCEHigh-grade copper and zinc intersected at Trough Gully MineLIC10:14amLIFESTYLEHalf-Year Results PresentationLIC10:09amLIFESTYLEHalf-Year Results ReleaseLIC9:48amLIFESTYLEAppendix 4DLKO8:21amLAKES OILAdditional Placement to UnderwriterLKO8:18amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 5LM88:05amLUNNONMETWarren Update - Nickel Sulphides in Down Plunge DrillingLOT8:16amLOTUSRESKayelekera mineral resource increases by 23%LRL9:16amLABYRINTHDrilling Underway at Flagship Labyrinth Gold ProjectM2R8:17amMIRAMARGlandore Results Upgrade Large Gold FootprintMAT8:17amMATSA RESRIU Presentation & Linden SPA ExtensionMCR9:03amMINCORMincor delivers first nickel ore to BHP Nickel WestMEK8:18amMEEKAGOLDExcellent drilling results from the Murchison Gold ProjectMNB8:18amMINBOS RESAgreement signed as early work underway on Cabinda ProjectMNY8:32amMONEY31H FY22 ResultsMNY8:23amMONEY3Half Yearly Report and AccountsNWE8:17amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Testing and Seismic Operations UpdateOAR8:18amOAR RESCrown Ni-Cu-PGE Project UpdateODE9:13amODESSAMINExploration Strategy OverviewODM10:09amODINHigh Grade Copper Intersected at GrasmerePEC8:42amPERPET RESSampling of high purity white sand zones underway at BeharraPGD9:48amPEREGOLDNotice Under Section 708APGD9:47amPEREGOLDYandal Investments Becomes a Substantial ShareholderQML8:21amQMINESQMines Achieves Carbon Neutral CertificationRC18:13amREDCASTLEProspectus - Loyalty Option OfferRCR9:14amRINCONRESNew Frenchmans Prospect Emerges at South TelferRFR9:48amRAFAELLASuspension from QuotationRHY9:08amRHYTHM BIORhythm Maintains Ongoing ISO13485 CertificationRKN7:32amRECKONInvestor Roadshow PresentationRKN7:32amRECKONSummary of Financial ResultsRKN7:31amRECKON2021 Financial ReportRKN7:31amRECKONAppendix 4ESEK9:12amSEEKFY22 Half Year Results PresentationSEK9:10amSEEKFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementSEK9:09amSEEKFY22 Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportSGM8:21amSIMS METAL1HFY22 Results PresentationSGM8:21amSIMS METAL1HFY22 Results ReleaseSGM8:21amSIMS METALHalf Year Accounts & ReportSGQ9:45amST GEORGEDrilling and Development Update - Mt AlexanderSHN9:30amSUNSHGOLDRIU Explorers Conference PresentationSLX9:30amSILEXGLE Submits Response to DOE HALEU RFISRG8:04amSRGGLOBALSecures Higher Bridge / Road Rating and Awarded $11m BridgeSTM8:57amSUN METALSCash and shares received for Finnish lithium transactionSUH9:54amSTH HEM MIDrilling Results from the Llahuin RC Program-ChileSWM8:12amSEVENWESTPresentation of Half Year ResultsSWM8:11amSEVENWESTInterim Results AnnouncementSWM8:10amSEVENWESTAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportTER9:21amTERRACOMEBITDA result for the month of January 2022TGA8:36amTHORN GRPOn-market Share Buy-BackTMK9:22amTAMASKAOILCompletion of Telmen Energy Limited AcquisitionTSL8:47amTITANSANDSSamples Shipped to Laboratory in South AfricaVAL9:06amVALORESValor meets commitment at Hook Lake ProjectVMS9:46amVENTUREMINMount Lindsay delivers another exceptional Tin IntersectionVUL9:12amVULCAN ETrading to begin on Regulated Market of FSE (Prime Standard)VYS8:17amVYSARNLTDPentium Secures Three Year ContractWAX9:59amWAM RESEARStrong investment portfolio performance, 5.0cps ff divWAX9:45amWAM RESEARDividend/Distribution - WAX


----------



## barney (17 February 2022)

Wed 16th Feb (after the Close)


CodeTimeNameHeadingABE6:55pmAUBONDEXCHPrime Broker AgreementAEE9:31amAURA ENAura Defines Vanadium JORC Resource at Tiris Uranium ProjectAEG8:54amAB EQ PERFAEG Shareholder UpdateAHF11:21amAUSDAIRYJV with WNX to Launch Organic A2 Infant Formula RangeAHF8:39amAUSDAIRYJV with AHF to Launch Organic A2 Infant Formula RangeAHK8:11amARK MINESR3D: Copper Oxide MOU with Ark MinesARL8:12amARDEARESRIU Explorers Conference Presentation 2022AVW9:59amAVIRARESOUAVW ACQUIRES THE OPTION TO PURCHASE LITHIUM PROSPECTAVZ8:33amAVZ MINSExpedited completion of US$240M investment with CATHAX89:46amACCELERATEAX8 Acquires the High Grade Barramine Manganese ProjectAZS9:20amAZURE MINSAzure Expands Barton Gold ProjectBFG6:19pmBELL FN GPAUSTRAC NoticesBFG12:50pmBELL FN GPBFG 2021 Full Year Results PresentationBFG12:47pmBELL FN GPBFG 2021 Annual Report and Appendix 4EBLZ8:55amBLAZE MINAnomalous Results Confirm Prospectivity at EARAHEEDYBNL9:14amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 well spuddedBNZ9:43amBENZMININGVISIBLE GOLD INTERSECTED AT 900M VERTICAL AT EASTMAINBPM8:12amBPM MINNepean MLEM Returns 11 Bedrock ConductorsBRG8:02amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2021 - Investor PresentationBRG8:02amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2021 - Report AnnouncementBRG8:02amBREVILLEHalf Year Ended 31 December 2021 - Appendix 4DCCE10:06amCARNEGIECarnegie Signs European Wave Energy ContractCLZ3:01pmCLASSICMINCLZ Divests 80% Lithium Rights To Concentrate On Gold MiningCMO8:46amCOSMOMETALWide Copper Intersections at Mt VennCSL8:08amCSLHalf Year Results Investor PresentationCSL8:08amCSLHalf Year Results AnnouncementCSL8:08amCSLStatutory Accounts for Half Year Ended 31 December 2021CTD9:26amCORP TRAV1HFY22 Results PresentationCTD9:26amCORP TRAV1HFY22 Results AnnouncementCTD9:25amCORP TRAVHalf Yearly Reports and AccountsCUL9:21amCULLEN RESPositive Nickel - Cobalt assays, Wongan HillsDCN10:45amDACIANGOLDMaiden Ore Reserve Estimate Hub and GTS DepositsDEG4:59pmDEGREYInvestor Presentation - RIU Explorers ConferenceDRE5:52pmDREDNOUGHTRIU Explorers Conference PresentationDTR8:13amDATELINEDiscovery Zone extended at Gold LinksDUI1:25pmDUIAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report to 31 December 2021EBO7:32amEBOSShareholders ReportEBO7:32amEBOSNZX Distribution NoticeEBO7:32amEBOSNZX Results AnnouncementEBO7:31amEBOSInvestor PresentationEBO7:31amEBOSHalf Year Results Media ReleaseEBO7:31amEBOSASX Appendix 4DEEG9:42amEMPIRE ENESubstantial Resources and Reserves IncreaseEHL8:03amEMECO HLDG1H FY22 Report and AccountsEHL8:03amEMECO HLDGAppendix 4D Half Year Report 1H22EM28:12amEAGLE MMLEagle Going Underground at Oracle RidgeEML8:49amEMLPAYMENTFY22 Interim Results Investor PresentationEML8:40amEMLPAYMENT2022 Interim ReportEVN8:51amEVOLUTIONFY22 Half Year Financial Results and MROR PresentationEVN8:50amEVOLUTIONAnnual Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves StatementEVN8:49amEVOLUTIONFY22 Half Year Financial Results and Interim DividendEVN8:48amEVOLUTIONAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportFBU7:30amFLETBUILDFletcher Building Ltd 2022 Half Year Results and DividendFIJ8:26amFIJI KAVAColes Ranges FijiKava Drinking Kava NationallyFMG9:33amFORTESCUEHalf Year Results PresentationFMG9:31amFORTESCUEHalf Year Results to 31 December 2021FMG9:30amFORTESCUEHalf Year Report with Appendix 4DGBR8:38amGREATBOULDHigh-Grade Intersection Extends Mulga Bill to 6KM StrikeGL19:27amGLOBALLITHTrading HaltGLH2:58pmGLOBALHEInvestor PresentationGLH2:54pmGLOBALHEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGMA8:30amGENWORTHAres investment in GenworthGPR9:50amGEO PACNear Surface Drilling SuccessGSR9:44amGREENSTOCapital RaisingGT18:50amGREENTECHCentral Aubry Drilling Set To CommenceHIT10:53amHITECH GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIDA12:12pmINDIANARESInvestor PresentationINR10:40amIONEEREcoPro Innovation increases lithium offtake volumeITM9:27amITECHMINEyre Peninsula Kaolin-REE Drilling Advancing RapidlyJAT8:59amJATCORPShare Purchase PlanJRL11:02amJINDALEEJindalee progressing WA nickel sulphide explorationLKO9:04amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 6LRK8:52amLARKDCLCEO and Managing Director ChangeLRS1:57pmLATRESReinstatement to QuotationLRS1:57pmLATRESConfirmed Lithium Spodumene in Brazil - Drilling UpdateLRS10:22amLATRESSuspension from QuotationLTR11:25amLIONTOWNReplacement - Liontown & Tesla enter into binding term sheetLTR9:07amLIONTOWNLiontown and Tesla enter into a binding supply agreementLYN8:52amLYCAONRocky Dam Drilling CompletedMAY12:01pmMELBANAGrant of Petroleum Exploration Permit AC/P70MAY8:49amMELBANAForward work program for Block 9 drilling programMBH9:28amMAGGIEBEER1H FY22 Results Investor PresentationMBH9:25amMAGGIEBEER1H FY22 Results AnnouncementMBH9:24amMAGGIEBEERAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportMCT10:58amMETALICITYMetalicity to Initiate Governance Reform at Nex MetalsMCT9:56amMETALICITYPause in TradingMLM9:41amMETALLICACapital Raising progresses Cape Flattery Silica Sand ProjectMLS8:12amMETALS AUSDrilling Commenced at Manindi Lithium Pegmatite ProjectMLX3:39pmMETALS XLatest Significant Intersections at Renison MineMTO8:15amMOTORCYCLEHalf year trading update and investor call detailsMYL10:47amMALLEERESSubmission of a Proposed DOCA in Relation to Avebury NickelMZZ1:53pmMATADORMatador Mining RIU Explorers Conference PresentationMZZ8:05amMATADORNew Data Doubles Gold Target at Window Glass Hill GraniteNEA11:53amNEARMAPNearmap 1H FY22 Results TranscriptNEA8:24amNEARMAPRecord incremental ACV growth, strong cash positionNEA8:17amNEARMAPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNME10:58amNEX METALSMCT: Metalicity to Initiate Governance Reform at Nex MetalsNUH9:40amNUHEARANuheara Expands in US to Capture Regulated Hearing MarketNVA9:48amNOVA MINNovas Investment Snow Lake Lithium Unlocks Further TargetsNWL8:46amNETWEALTH1H2022 Results PresentationNWL8:45amNETWEALTH1H2022 Results AnnouncementNWL8:43amNETWEALTHHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DORA8:45amORORAOrora - HY22 News ReleaseORA8:44amORORAOrora - HY22 Investor PresentationORA8:42amORORAOrora - HY22 Investor Results ReleaseORA8:41amORORAOrora - Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportPAA8:10amPHARMAUSTEpichem Confirms Effectiveness of OHD E-Waste ProjectPCH3:42pmPROP CONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPCH3:22pmPROP CONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPGC12:27pmPARAGONImplementation of SchemePGH9:12amPACT GROUP2022 Half-Year Results PresentationPGH9:10amPACT GROUP2022 Half-Year Media ReleasePGH9:03amPACT GROUP2022 Half-Year Reports and AccountsPGL8:07amPROSPA GRPPGL Announces Half Year ResultsPGL8:07amPROSPA GRPPGL HY22 Investor PresentationPGL8:07amPROSPA GRPPGL HY22 Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportPGM9:10amPLATINACreating Valuable IP for Aluminium -Scandium Master AlloyPME9:50amPROMEDICUSCEO Interview - 1H22 resultsPME9:24amPROMEDICUSCompany Announcement - Interim ResultsPME9:23amPROMEDICUSAppendix 4DPSQ9:29amPACSMILESPSQ FY22 Half Year PresentationPSQ9:26amPACSMILESPSQ announces first-half FY22 resultsPSQ9:25amPACSMILESAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportPTG7:21pmPROPTECHFirst Half FY22 Market UpdatePTG7:05pmPROPTECHPTG Delivers 98% Revenue Growth in 1H FY2022PTG7:04pmPROPTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPXX9:27amPOLARXStrong sampling results at Humboldt Range ProjectQFE9:50amQUICKFEEQuickFee announces H1 FY22 resultsQFE9:46amQUICKFEEInvestor presentation - H1 FY22 resultsQFE9:38amQUICKFEEAppendix 4D and Interim Report - H1 FY22QTM12:27pmQUANTHEGRPImplementation of SchemeQVE2:44pmQVEQUITIESAppendix 4D & Half Year Accounts to 31 December 2021QXR9:41amQXRESOURCEHigh Grade Gold Mineralisation encountered at Red DogR3D8:11amR3D RESRCSCopper Oxide MOU with Ark MinesRAG9:21amRAGNARTrading HaltRBL8:36amREDBUBBLEInvestor Presentation - Half Year FY2022 UpdateRBL8:34amREDBUBBLEInvestor Update - Half Year FY2022RBL8:32amREDBUBBLEFY2022 Appendix 4D, Half Year Report and AccountsRDY8:44amREADYTECHHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseRDY8:44amREADYTECHHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationRDY8:34amREADYTECHAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportREE9:49amRARE XMAIDEN EXPLORATION TARGET FOR CUMMINS RANGE PRIMARY ZONERFR10:01amRAFAELLAReinstatement to Official QuotationRFR10:01amRAFAELLARafaella Completes Oversubscribed Private PlacementSDR7:35amSITEMINDERHalf Year Investor Presentation (H1FY22)SDR7:34amSITEMINDERHalf Year Market Release (H1FY22)SDR7:34amSITEMINDERHalf Year Accounts H1FY22SGF8:15amSGFLEETHalf Year Results Investor PresentationSGF8:14amSGFLEETHalf Year Results AnnouncementSGF8:14amSGFLEETHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSIV6:10pmSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - Appendix 4D - HY22SMR8:14pmSTANMORESMR 2021 Annual Financial ReportSNG9:36amSIRENGOLDNew 3km mineralised zone discovered at St GeorgeSOV8:14amSOV CLOUDFY22 Half Year Investor PresentationSOV8:13amSOV CLOUDFY22 Half Year Report and AccountsSTO8:38amSANTOS2021 Full-Year Results Announcement and PresentationSTO8:35amSANTOSAppendix 4ESTX8:10amSTRIKE ENEWalyering UpdateTEM9:26amTEMPESTEuro - Further Sulphides Within Broader Mineralised CorridorTLX9:00amTELIXPHARMCommercial Distribution Agreement for Illuccix for AustraliaTPD8:10amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering UpdateTWE8:15amTREA WINE2022 Interim Results Investor and Analyst PresentationTWE8:14amTREA WINE2022 Interim Results AnnouncementTWE8:14amTREA WINEAppendix 4D and 2022 Interim ResultsVCD9:12amVICCENTSTFY22 interim results presentationVCD8:54amVICCENTSTFY22 interim results announcementVCD8:41amVICCENTSTAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportVCX8:59amVICINITYFY22 interim results presentationVCX8:47amVICINITYFY22 interim results announcementVCX8:35amVICINITYAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportVGL7:30amVSTA GRPVista Group Acquires Retriever SolutionsWAA11:42amWAM ACTIVEIGNORE KBC INVALID documents, refer to updated NOM from WAAWAK6:33pmWAKAOLINSecurity Purchase PlanWAR1:32pmWAM STRATGWAM Strategic Value Board declares inaugural FF interim divWAR1:30pmWAM STRATGDividend/Distribution - WARWEL9:43amWINCHESTERGross revenue of US$847,414 (AUD$1.19M) for January 2022WFL10:11amWELLFULLYLInvestor Webinar PresentationWNX11:21amWELLNEXAHF: JV with WNX to Launch Organic A2 Infant Formula RangeWNX8:39amWELLNEXJV with AHF to Launch Organic A2 Infant Formula Range


----------



## barney (18 February 2022)

Close Friday 18th Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeadingADN9:41amANDROMEDATakeover Bid - Notice of Status of ConditionsADV8:09amARDIDEN$6.5M Placement Completed and Cleansing StatementAKG2:45pmACADEMIESHalf Year AccountsALM8:20amALMAMETALSCBY: Strong Drilling Results at the Briggs Copper DepositALM8:07amALMAMETALSDrilling Confirms Resource Growth Potential at Briggs, QLDARD9:28amARGENT MINChange in ManagementARE8:32amARGONAUTLumwana West Project UpdateARL9:47amARDEARESTrading HaltARO1:35pmASTRO RESDrilling Update at Needles Gold ProjectATL11:47amAPOLLO T&LCourt Orders Scheme MeetingAUI2:26pmA.U.INVAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Report to 31 December 2021AUI2:22pmA.U.INVDividend/Distribution - AUIAVH11:18amAVITA MEDAVITA - Approval of New RECELL System Improved Ease of UseBAS10:29amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - January 2022BCI9:55amBCIMINERALMardie Construction CommencesBDX8:11amBCALAppendix 4D & Interim ReportBRU12:00pmBURUENERGYRafael testing program to commence shortlyCBY8:20amCANTERBURYStrong Drilling Results at the Briggs Copper DepositCDM4:12pmCADENCEMedia Release - Half Year ResultsCDM4:09pmCADENCEAppendix 4D Half Year Report to 31 December 2021CLA9:18amCELRESCelsius Confirms Large-Scale Copper-Gold at SagayCML9:45amCHASE MINERED FOX AWARDED TWO QLD GOVERNMENT GRANTS TO FUND DRILLINGCMX10:25amCHEMXChemX appoints Primero to conduct HPA PFSCRR9:35amCRITICALDownhole Electromagnetic Survey Identifies New TargetsCXO9:19amCORE EXPBroad High-grade Lithium Intersections extend BP33DMG2:11pmDRAGONMOUNResponse to Listing Rule 10.1 QueryEDE11:10amEDEN INNOVFirst Large EdenCrete SCIP ProjectEGN10:06amENGENCOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsENA8:14amENSURANCEAppointment of Executive DirectorENA8:14amENSURANCEHalf Year AccountsESS8:13amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities ReportEVE9:28amEVEHEALTHTrading HaltEVZ8:54amEVZ LTD1HFY22 Investor UpdateEVZ8:54amEVZ LTD1HFY22 - Financial ResultsEVZ8:54amEVZ LTD1HFY22 Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportFGR8:41amFIRSTGRAPHFGR led consortium secures UK grant for low-carbon cementGBZ9:26amGBMRESOURCDrilling Commences at Highly Prospective Twin Hills ProjectGMN1:16pmGOLDMOUNTNTrading HaltGMN12:44pmGOLDMOUNTNPause in TradingGSS8:57amGENETICSIGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHCW7:30amHLTHCOREITHY22 Financial Results PresentationHCW7:30amHLTHCOREITHealthCo Reaffirms Upgraded FY22 FFO and PDS DPU GuidanceHCW7:30amHLTHCOREITAppendix 4D and HY22 Financial ReportHOR10:07amHORSESHOEReinstatement to Official QuotationHUM10:38amHUMMGROUPSale of hummgroup Consumer Finance to Latitude PresentationHUM10:18amHUMMGROUPLFS: Latitude to acquire Humm's consumer businessHUM10:11amHUMMGROUPSale of hummgroup Consumer Finance to LatitudeIBC9:51amIRONBARKHalf-Year Report to 31 December 2021IBC9:08amIRONBARKDividend/Distribution - IBCIDA11:22amINDIANARESResponse to Media ArticleIHR11:54amINTELLIHRH1 Results PresentationIHR11:52amINTELLIHRHalf Year AccountsING8:07amINGHAMSING FY2022 First Half Interim Results AnnouncementING8:06amINGHAMSING FY2022 First Half Interim Results PresentationING8:06amINGHAMSING FY2022 First Half Appendix 4DKNM9:04amKNEOMEDIATrading haltLFS11:00amLATGROUPHUM: Sale of hummgroup Consumer Finance to LatitudeLFS10:18amLATGROUPLatitude to acquire Humm's consumer businessLFS10:14amLATGROUPInvestor PresentationLGP8:59amLITTLEGRNLGP Wins Italian TenderLKO8:14amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 8LOM10:04amLUCAPALucapa Receives A$5M Lulo DividendMDR10:46amMEDADVISORMDR enters NZ market via agreement with Green Cross HealthMEL10:02amMETGASCOTrading HaltMEL9:57amMETGASCOPause in TradingMEP9:41amMIN EXADN: Takeover Bid - Notice of Status of ConditionsMEZ7:44amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for January 2022MFG9:16amMAG FINC2022 Interim Results BriefingMFG9:15amMAG FINC2022 Interim Results AnnouncementMFG9:15amMAG FINCAppendix 4D and 2022 Interim ResultsMNS11:17amMAGNISNew York Lithium-ion Battery Plant UpdateMRC9:52amMIN.COMMODMaiden Ore Reserve for Tormin Inland StrandMRR9:38amMINREXRESAppointment of Managing Director and Non-Executive DirectorMYS8:59amMYSTATEMYS HY22 Investor PresentationMYS8:56amMYSTATEMYS HY22 Results AnnouncementMYS8:54amMYSTATEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNAG9:11amNAGAMBIEBalaclava Hill Drilling Results and Extension of 2022 SPPNES9:33amNELSON RESRenounceable Entitlements Issue Closes OversubscribedNIC11:33amNICKLMINESCompletion of Acquisition of 10% Interest in Oracle NickelNMR8:20amNATIVE MINNMR awarded $200,000 CEI grantOBL9:19amOMNIBRIDGEInvestor PresentationOBL9:17amOMNIBRIDGEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPFE9:39amPANTERATrading HaltPFG9:02amPRIME FINPFG H1 FY22 Investor PresentationPFG8:56amPRIME FINPFG Appendix 4D & H1 FY22 Half Year Financial ReportPFG8:50amPRIME FINDividend/Distribution - PFGPPE9:00amPEOPLEINFRInvestor PresentationPPE8:59amPEOPLEINFRFY22 Half Year Results and OutlookPPE8:57amPEOPLEINFRAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportPTL8:26amPENTALFY22 Half Year ResultsPTL8:19amPENTALFY22 Half Year Results - Investor PresentationPTL8:16amPENTALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsQBE7:46amQBE INSURPresentation of QBE FY21 ResultsQBE7:40amQBE INSURMarket Release on FY21 ResultsQBE7:40amQBE INSURQBE FY21 Annual Report and Appendix 4EQFE1:02pmQUICKFEEUpdate on QuickFee liquidity positionRDT10:00amRED DIRTTrading HaltRDT9:50amRED DIRTPause in TradingRFF9:32amRURALFUNDSHY22 financial results summary and webinar detailsRFF9:28amRURALFUNDSAppendix 4DRIE9:39amRIEDEL RESTrading HaltRNE10:41amRENUENERGYCompletion of SPPSBM8:09amST.BARBARA31 Dec 2021 Ore Reserves and Mineral Resources StatementsSIQ9:40amSMARTGROUPUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - SIQSIQ8:10amSMARTGROUP2021 Full Year Investor PresentationSIQ8:09amSMARTGROUP2021 Full Year Media ReleaseSIQ8:09amSMARTGROUPAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual ReportSKT7:30amSKY NET TVSky secures exclusive Premier League football rights in NZSVS3:50pmSUNVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSXY8:38amSENEXFIRB Condition Satisfied for Proposed SchemeTAS11:16amTASMAN RESFirst Large EdenCrete SCIP ProjectTIE9:19amTIETTOAbujar Gold Project February Construction UpdateTTI9:03amTRAFFICWorking Capital Facilities RefinancedWFL12:57pmWELLFULLYLProspectusWLS3:49pmWCM GLOBALAppendix 4D and 2022 Half Year ResultsZIM8:12amZIMPLATSHalf Yearly Report and Accounts


----------



## barney (21 February 2022)

Close Monday 21st Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading88E7:57am88 ENERGYPresentation - Texas Oil and Gas Production Assets88E7:57am88 ENERGYAcquisition of Texas Oil and Gas Production AssetsA2M7:30amA2 MILK1H22 Results PresentationA2M7:30amA2 MILKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsA2M7:30amA2 MILK1H22 Results CommentaryA2M7:30amA2 MILKAppendix 4DAAR10:25amANGLOKoongie Park JV Update - AKN intersects 105m of 1.94% CuABB8:11amAUSSIEBANDABB December 2021 Half-Year Results - Investor PresentationABB8:10amAUSSIEBANDABB Half Year ResultsABB8:10amAUSSIEBANDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportADD8:00amADAVALEAdavale Commences Exploring at Luhuma Nickel ProjectADH8:52amADAIRSADH 1H FY2022 Results PresentationADH8:44amADAIRSADH 1H FY2022 Results AnnouncementADH8:42amADAIRSADH 1H FY2022 Appendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportAGE9:17amPhase Two Drilling Program Commences at SamphireAGL8:08amAGL ENERGYBoard rejects unsolicited non-binding indicative proposalAII9:46amALMONTYSuccessful Placement by Institutional InvestorAKN9:45amAUKING105m of 1.94% Cu, including 16.6m at 10.2% Cu and 316g/t AgALA1:33pmAROVELLAArovella SPP Closed early over subscribedALD8:41amAMPOL2021 Full Year Results PresentationALD8:36amAMPOLFull Year Ended 31 December 2021 ResultsALD8:35amAMPOLAppendix 4EALI8:32amARGO GLOBLApp 4D - Half-year Report to 31 December 2021ALO8:07amALLOGGIOAlloggio Secures new Funding Facility with CBAALU7:42amALTIUM LTDHalf Year to 31 Dec 2021 Investor PresentationALU7:41amALTIUM LTDAltium Regains Momentum With 28% Revenue Growth and 34% MargALU7:41amALTIUM LTD4D and Half Year Financial Results to 31 Dec 2021AM78:05amARCADIALTDOutstanding drill results from Swanson Tantalum ProjectANX9:25amANAXMETALSWhim Creek Drilling CommencesAP25:10pmAPTPIPELINAPA has rights to acquire 100% of Basslink debtAQC6:03pmAUSPACCOALOffer for Purchase of Dartbrook Coal ProjectAR310:14amAUSTRAREHighest Koppamurra Grades Discovered and Trial Pit PlannedARA8:23amARIADNEOn-Market Buy-Back Facility ExtendedARN6:44pmALDOROQuarterly Activities Report Annexure and Revised Appendix 5BAS29:39amASKARI METAccelerated Lithium Exploration Program at Barrow Creek, NTAT15:03pmATOMO DIAGInvestor PresentationAT15:00pmATOMO DIAGAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportATL5:58pmAPOLLO T&LASIC Registration and Release of Scheme BookletAUT10:19amAUTECOAuteco receives firm commitments for A$20 million placementAYA8:48amARTRYAAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAZS9:24amAZURE MINSHigh-Grade Results Continue From Andover Ni-Cu DepositBCA8:27amBLK CANYONFurther Thick Manganese Intersections at Flanagan BoreBIO9:18amBIOME AUSTBiome Clinical Development UpdateBNR9:23amBULLETINSecond High Grade Lithium Trend Confirmed at RavensthorpeBOD9:29amBOD AUSTNovel food application accepted by UK Food Service AgencyBRK8:06amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations ReportBSL8:00amBLUESCOPE1H FY2022 Results PresentationBSL8:00amBLUESCOPE1H FY2022 Results Press ReleaseBSL8:00amBLUESCOPE1H FY2022 Appendix 4D, Directors' Report & Financial ReportBTN9:29amBUTNButn expands into retail marketplace sector with MYSALEC298:30amC29METALSC29 Secures Strategic Copper Option AgreementCAI8:08amCALIDUSRESFormation of Pirra Lithium completeCAY9:47amCANYONTrading HaltCBO5:18pmCOBRAMHalf Year Results presentationCBO5:14pmCOBRAMHalf Year 2021 Results AnnouncementCBO5:13pmCOBRAMAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportsCHM7:54pmCHIMERICProspectusCHM4:50pmCHIMERICEntitlement Offer to raise approximately $18.1 millionCHM9:51amCHIMERICTrading HaltCLU8:35amCLUEY LTDHalf Year Results PresentationCLU8:30amCLUEY LTDHalf Year Results AnnouncementCLU8:29amCLUEY LTDAppendix 4D & H1FY22 Financial ReportCNU7:31amCHORUSChorus share buyback to commence on 25 February 2022CNU7:31amCHORUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOE8:19amCOOPERHalf Year Results PresentationCOE8:15amCOOPERHalf Year Results AnnouncementCOE8:15amCOOPERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCOG8:23amCONOPERGRPWestlawn Finance Ltd acquisition of Equity One Mortgage FundCOG8:06amCONOPERGRPEstablishment of a $31 million acquisition finance facilityCRR9:13amCRITICALHigh Grade Zinc, Copper, Lead & Silver Assays at DepthCXU10:22amCAULDRONBlackwood - Gold Found in Reef Structure Supports ModellingDDR12:36pmDICKERDATAAcquisition of Hills Security and IT DivisionDDR9:14amDICKERDATATrading HaltDGH11:51amDESANEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDVP9:31amDEVELOPDevelop Completes $37m Placement & Institutional EntitlementECF9:08amELANOR COMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEDV8:49amENDEAVOURF22 Half-year Profit and Dividend AnnouncementEDV8:48amENDEAVOURAppendix 4D and F22 Half-year Financial ReportEMR8:09amEMERALDSupplementary Bidder's Statement-Recommended Takeover OfferEMR8:09amEMERALDSupplementary Target's Statement-Recommended Takeover OfferENN8:44amELANORSupplementary Financial Information HY22ENN8:39amELANORHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEOL1:59pmENERGY ONEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEPX9:40amEPT GLOBALEP&T Secures New Multi-Year Contracts in UK MarketERA9:17amERAAppointment of Managing Director and Chief ExecutiveERF9:01amELANORETLElanor Retail Property Fund HY22 ResultsERF8:55amELANORETLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEVT9:16amEVEHOSPENTProperty PortfolioEVT9:09amEVEHOSPENTHalf Year Results PresentationEVT9:05amEVEHOSPENTHalf Year Results AnnouncementEVT9:00amEVEHOSPENTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFAR8:07amFARGambia project updateFLX9:42amFELIXFY22 Half Year Report PresentationFLX9:41amFELIXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFOS9:01amFOS CAPITAHalf Year Results PresentationFOS8:53amFOS CAPITAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFSG10:10amFIELD SOLUFSG Selects Nokia and Mavenir as Technology PartnersGAL8:26amGALILEOFraser Range Nickel Targets to be DrilledGCI11:36amGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCIGDI9:26amGDI PROPHalf year results announcementGDI9:25amGDI PROPHalf year presentationGDI9:22amGDI PROPHalf Year AccountsGLV9:36amGLOBALOILGEP127 Soil Survey Identifies Strong Helium ValuesGMD8:01amGEN MINSRaleigh Finlayson Appointed Managing DirectorGMN10:24amGOLDMOUNTNLifting of Trading HaltGMN10:09amGOLDMOUNTN$2.1 Million Renounceable Rights IssueGMN10:08amGOLDMOUNTNRenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusGNP9:42amGENUSPLUSStrategic Acquisition PresentationGNP9:42amGENUSPLUSGenus Completes $20m PlacementGNX10:00amGENEXPOWERTrading HaltGNX8:42amGENEXPOWERCredit Approval for $35m Debt Facility for BouldercombeGTE7:59amGREAT WESTThunder Assay Results ReceivedGTG9:15amGENE TECHGeneType Multi-Test Approved for Commercial ReleaseHAS8:21amHASTTECHYangibana Project NPV increases 84% to A$1Billion (post tax)HIL12:36pmHILLSDivestment of Security and IT DistributionHIL9:08amHILLSTrading HaltHIO10:17amHAWSONSIROHIO BFS ExpansionHLO9:20amHELLOWORLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLO9:18amHELLOWORLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLO9:11amHELLOWORLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHMG7:18pmHAMELINDecember 2021 Quarterly Report - Schedule of TenementsHMI6:07pmHIREMIIHiremii Completes Share Purchase PlanHOR9:30amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Metals Successful RelistingHSN9:22amHANSEN TECFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementHSN9:21amHANSEN TECFY22 Half Year Results PresentationHSN9:18amHANSEN TECAppendix 4DIGO9:44amIGOLIMITEDResponse to Media SpeculationIKE7:31amIKE GPSIKE signs $0.6m deal extensionIMS6:05pmIMPELUSHalf Year Accounts 31 Dec 2020IR18:48amIRISMETALSHigh grade gold intercepts confirm potential of KookynieJAN8:07amJANISON1H FY22 Investor PresentationJAN8:06amJANISONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJAN8:06amJANISONAppendix 4DJAV7:38pmJAVELINAcquisition of Key Mt IDA TenementKLI8:57amKILLINew Gold Targets identified over 100kms of StrikeKRR11:22amKING RIVER2021 R&D Tax Rebate ReceivedLDR11:26amLDRESOURCEDiscovery of Gold Mineralisation Over Significant WidthsLEX7:57amLEFROYEXPHigh Grade Results Expand the Burns Cu Au SystemLFS8:12amLATGROUPLFS FY21 Investor PresentationLFS8:11amLATGROUPLFS FY21 Results AnnouncementLFS8:11amLATGROUPLFS Appendix 4ELKO9:58amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 11LKO8:22amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 10LKO8:21amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 9LLC8:42amLEND LEASELL HY22 Results Announcement, Presentation and AppendixLLC8:39amLEND LEASELLT 2022 Half Year Consolidated Financial ReportLLC8:35amLEND LEASEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLSR10:02amLODESTARLodestar Completes Oversubscribed $2.78m PlacementLVE7:59pmLOVEGROUPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportMAQ6:46pmMA TELECOMHalf Year Results Investor PresentationMAQ6:43pmMA TELECOMHalf Year Results AnnouncementMAQ6:41pmMA TELECOMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMAU8:20amMAGNET RESThicker intersections continue at Laverton gold projectsMEA5:29pmMCGRATHUpdated Appendix 4DMEA8:53amMCGRATHInvestor Presentation for half year results 31 Dec 2021MEA8:51amMCGRATHInterim Financial Report for half year ended 31 Dec 2021MEA8:51amMCGRATHH1 EBITDA increased 60% & interim & special dividendsMEA8:44amMCGRATHAppendix 4D - Half Year ReportMEK8:04amMEEKAGOLDDominant Land Position Secured in Emerging REE ProvinceMKL9:48amMIGHTYKINGMKL acquires licence for Australian Film 'Carnifex'MLD8:37amMACALTDHalf Year Results PresentationMLD8:27amMACALTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMOT9:25amMETINCOMEAppendix 4D 2022 Half Year Statutory AccountsMPA8:45amMAD PAWSTrading HaltMPP7:31amMETROPERFFY22 Guidance and Q4 OutlookMRR9:39amMINREXRESMinRex Acquires Another Lithium ProjectMSB10:01amMESOBLASTUlcerative Colitis & Crohns Results Presented at ECCOMXI5:20pmMAXIPARTSMXI - Truckzone Acquisition CompleteMXT9:24amMETMASTERAppendix 4D 2022 Half Year Statutory AccountsNES1:30pmNELSON RESSupplementary ProspectusNHF9:31amNIBHOLDINGFY22 Half Year Results Investor PresentationNHF9:26amNIBHOLDINGFY22 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementNHF9:17amNIBHOLDINGAppendix 4D and Interim ReportNOX4:08pmNOXOPHARMAppendix 4D and Half Year 2022 Financial ReportNXL8:09amNUIX LTD1H22 Financial Results Investor PresentationNXL8:09amNUIX LTD1H22 resultsNXL8:08amNUIX LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOAR8:00amOAR RESDouglas Canyon Gold Project UpdateOML9:44amOOHMEDIA2021 Full Year Results PresentationOML9:34amOOHMEDIA2021 Full Year Results Media ReleaseOML9:28amOOHMEDIAAppendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportOZL9:53amOZMINER2021 Full Year Financial Results Presentation and WebcastOZL9:53amOZMINER2021 Full Year Financial Results AnnouncementOZL9:52amOZMINER2021 Annual and Sustainability ReportOZM9:28amOZAURUMSignificant Gold Hits at Mulgabbie North Incl 73m @ 1.3 g/tPAA8:04amPHARMAUSTKey Appointment to Progress MPL COVID-19 Clinical TrialPEX9:09amPEEL MNGTrading HaltPFE7:59amPANTERAAirborne EM Survey Completed at Hellcat ProjectPOW8:10pmPROTEANGwesan Vanadium Project Soil Sampling ResultsPRT9:37amPRT CO LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsQML8:49amQMINESQMines to Drill First of Four Large Soil AnomaliesRCE9:39amRECCE LTDPositive Safety Continues in 3rd Cohort PhI Clinical TrialRDT9:58amRED DIRTCapital RaisingREX9:09amREG EX HLDRex Subsidiary Pel-Air Awarded Fix Wing ContractRMX8:30amREDMOUNTRed Mountain Acquires Prospective Lithium TenureRSH6:18pmRESPIRIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRTH9:07amRAS TECHRTH 1H FY22 Results Investor PresentationRTH8:56amRAS TECHRTH Delivers Strong Revenue Growth for 1H FY22RTH8:50amRAS TECHAppendix 4D and December 2021 Half-year Financial ReportRTR9:19amRUMBLEFurther High-Grade Zn-Pb Results and Strong Grade ContinuityRUL3:42pmRPMGLOBALFY22 1H Half Year Investor PresentationRUL3:39pmRPMGLOBALAppendix 4D - Half Yearly Results - 31 December 2021RVS8:51amREVASUMRevasum secures US$8million growth capital facility from SQNRWC7:46amRWC CORPRWC HY22 Results AnnouncementRWC7:45amRWC CORPAppendix 4D and interim financial reportSCL7:58amSCHROLE GPSchrole Engage 1.0 releasedSDV10:59amSCIDEVAppendix 4D - Interim ReportSHL9:08amSONIC HLTHOn-Market Share Buy-BackSHL8:57amSONIC HLTHCEO Presentation Half Year Results to 31 December 2021SHL8:54amSONIC HLTHMedia Release Half Year Results to 31 December 2021SHL8:46amSONIC HLTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSLR8:10amSILVERLAKEHalf Year Financial Results SummarySLR8:10amSILVERLAKEAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportSLR7:55amSILVERLAKESilver Lake Completes Acquisition of Harte GoldSNG9:56amSIRENGOLDAlexander River Resource EstimateSPA8:40amSPACETALK1H FY2022 Results PresentationSPA8:37amSPACETALK1H FY2022 Results Media ReleaseSPA8:33amSPACETALKAppendix 4D Half-Year Report and AccountsSPL9:32amSTARPHARMAInterim Report and Half-Year Financial ResultsSPZ8:36amSMART PARKH1 FY22 Investor PresentationSPZ8:32amSMART PARKAppendix 4D and Interim ReportSSG8:37amSHAVERSHOPSSG - H1 FY22 Results AnnouncementSSG8:36amSHAVERSHOPSSG - H1 FY22 Results PresentationSSG8:28amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Appendix 4D & H1 FY22 Interim Financial ReportSUL8:13amSUPARETAILHalf Year Results PresentationSUL8:13amSUPARETAILHalf Year ResultsSUL8:12amSUPARETAILHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSW19:30amSWIFTNETGL$1.2M in Projects Commenced for Mining & Resources ClientsSWF9:45amSELFWEALTHSWF 1H FY22 Half Year Results PresentationSWF9:44amSELFWEALTHSWF 1H FY22 Half Year AnnouncementSWF9:22amSELFWEALTHSWF 1H FY22 Appendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportSXY9:26amSENEXFY22 half year resultsSXY9:17amSENEXAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year ReportSYT6:28pmSYNTONICAppendix 4D & FY22 Interim Financial ReportTAR9:15amTARUGAMINShare Purchase Plan Offer BookletTLS8:20amTELSTRATPG: TPG Telecom regional network sharing agreement with TelTLS8:19amTELSTRATelstra and TPG Telecom sign network sharing agreementTOP9:40amTHORNEYOPP2022 Half-Year Results Presentation SlidesTOP9:39amTHORNEYOPP2022 Half-Year Results Market ReleaseTOP9:35amTHORNEYOPPAppendix 4D and 2022 Half-Year Financial StatementsTOR9:16amTORQUE METEmerging High-Grade Gold Zone Adjacent to Paris PitTPG8:20amTPGLIMITEDTPG Telecom regional network sharing agreement with TelstraTPG8:19amTPGLIMITEDTLS: Telstra and TPG Telecom sign network sharing agreementTYM3:09pmTYMLEZResponse to ASX Price QueryTYR8:22amTYRO PAYH1 FY22 Tyro Payments Investor PresentationTYR8:20amTYRO PAYH1 FY22 Tyro Payments Media ReleaseTYR8:18amTYRO PAYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTYR8:03amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 101 - Week Ended 18 February 2022VAN9:05amVANGOMINFurther High-Grade Gold at Marymia Open-PitsVBS8:20amVECTUS BIOA Significant Milestone for VB0004VEA9:10amVIVA E GRPResults Presentation - Financial Year ended 31 December 2021VEA9:05amVIVA E GRPViva Energy Results - Financial Year ended 31 December 2021VEA8:57amVIVA E GRPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Financial ReportWA19:13amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Exploration Tenure ExpandedWCG10:19amWEBCENTRALHalf Year AccountsWCG10:05amWEBCENTRALPause in TradingWHK9:22amWHITEHAWKSuspension From Official QuotationWOA6:07pmWIDE OPENAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportWWI10:27amWEST WITSFirst Ore Produced at Witwatersrand Basin ProjectXPN8:40amXPON TECHXPON Half Year Results Investor Presentation FY22XPN8:38amXPON TECHXPON Half Year Results Release FY22XPN8:35amXPON TECHXPON Interim Financial Statements and Appendix 4DZ1P9:48amZIPCOLTDHY22 Results UpdateZNC9:29amZENITH MINFurther High-Grade and Continuous Mineralisation At Chinook


----------



## barney (22 February 2022)

3.55pm Tuesday 22nd Feb


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:16amMORELLAGeophysical Update for Fish Lake Valley Lithium Project4DS3:47pm4DSMEMORYAppendix 4D & Half-Year Financial StatementsA8G9:44amAUMETALSCompletion of acquisition of Barrow Creek Lithium ProjectAAR8:21amANGLOAC Drilling Identifies Further Mandilla Discovery PotentialALO8:10amALLOGGIOAlloggio 1H FY22 Management PresentationALO8:10amALLOGGIOAlloggio Delivers record first half revenue and EBITDAALO8:10amALLOGGIOAppendix 4D and Interim ReportAMA8:21amAMA GROUP1H22 Investor PresentationAMA8:21amAMA GROUP1H22 Appendix 4DAMN8:22amAGRIMINOversubscribed SPP Raises $5MAPC8:27amAUSPOTASHMaterial Upgrade to Logistics RouteARB9:48amARB CORPHalf Year Investor PresentationARB9:05amARB CORPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportARL10:36amARDEARESSuccessful A$21.5 Million Capital RaisingARO1:02pmASTRO RESDrilling Update at Needles Gold ProjectAUB8:27amAUB GROUPHalf Year Results - Announcement and Investor PresentationAUB8:11amAUB GROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAVA9:19amAVA RISKReturn of Capital Update and Payment of DividendAVN12:35pmAVENTUSCourt Approval of Schemes (Second Court Hearing)AWC9:06amALUMINA2021 Full Year Results presentationAWC8:34amALUMINA2021 Full Year ResultBLG9:42amBLUGLASSApp 4D & Half Year Financial Report 31 Dec 2021BNL8:16amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 Well UpdateBST8:49amBESTLESSH1 FY22 Results Investor PresentationBST8:47amBESTLESSHalf Year Results - ASX announcementBST8:32amBESTLESSAppendix 4D and H1 FY22 Financial StatementsBWF9:48amBLACKWALLAppendix 4DBXN11:42amBIOXYNEAppendix 4D and Interim ReportCAE9:57amCANNINDAHMt Cannindah project continues to impress Holes 7 and 8CF18:21amCOMPLIIFSLAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportCGC8:16amCOSTA GRPFull year results announcementCGC8:08amCOSTA GRPAppendix 4ECOH8:26amCOCHLEARHalf Year Results PresentationCOH8:24amCOCHLEARHalf Year Results AnnouncementCOH8:23amCOCHLEARAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportCOL8:50amCOLESGROUP2022 Half Year Results PresentationCOL8:47amCOLESGROUP2022 Half Year Results ReleaseCOL8:25amCOLESGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCPH9:13amCRESOTrading HaltCRR9:47amCRITICALAssay Results Confirm Lithium Enrichment at Graphic LakeCWX2:49pmCARAWINEResponse to QGold BidCWX9:53amCARAWINEBidder's StatementCWX9:46amCARAWINEIntention to Make Takeover BidDDT12:20pmDATADOTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDOC8:20amDOCTORCAREVariation of Contract & Joint Venture Agreement AXA HealthDRO10:09amDRONE2021 Results PresentationDRO9:34amDRONEAppendix 4E and Annual ReportDRR8:24amDETERRA REHalf Year Financial Results PresentationDRR8:23amDETERRA REHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDVL1:24pmDORSAVIHalf Year Results AnnouncementDVL1:24pmDORSAVIAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportEFE9:39amEASTERNRESGrant of Trigg Hill Exploration LicenceEHE8:24amESTIA HLTHFY22 Half Year Results PresentationEHE8:24amESTIA HLTHEstia Health FY2022 Half Year ResultsEHE8:23amESTIA HLTHAppendix 4D & Interim Financial StatementsEMD9:53amEMYRIALEmyria grows its novel MDMA-analogue libraryEVE9:28amEVEHEALTH$1.4m Share PlacementFFX8:20amFIREFINCHHigh Grade Gold Results from the Morila Super PitFGR3:44pmFIRSTGRAPHMayur Resources agreement paves way for low-carbon cementFLN9:26amFREELANCER2021 Results CommentaryFLN9:25amFREELANCER2021 Full Year Results PresentationFLN9:11amFREELANCERAppendix 4EGAP8:52amGALE PAC1H FY22 Results PresentationGAP8:50amGALE PAC1H FY22 Results AnnouncementGAP8:48amGALE PACAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportGBZ12:57pmGBMRESOURCGlen Eva System Exploration UpdateGED8:15amGOLD DEEPNosib Very High-Grade Copper & Vanadium Intersected.GEM8:11amG8 EDUCATECY21 Full Year Results Investor PresentationGEM8:11amG8 EDUCATECY21 Full Year Results Media ReleaseGEM8:11amG8 EDUCATECY21 Financial and Statutory Report & Appendix 4EGMR10:00amGOLDEN RIMGMR hits 171.5g/t gold in sampling at KadaGNG9:35amGR ENGINHY22 Investor PresentationGNG9:26amGR ENGINHY22 Financial Results - Media ReleaseGNG9:22amGR ENGINAppendix 4D - Preliminary Half Year ReportHDN12:35pmHOMECO DNRCourt Approval of Schemes (Second Court Hearing)HGH7:33amHEARTLANDHeartland announces half year NPAT of $47.5 millionHMC12:35pmHOMECO LTDAVN: Court Approval of Schemes (Second Court Hearing)HUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 1HFY22 Analyst and Investor PackHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 1HFY22 Investor PresentationHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 1HFY22 Results AnnouncementHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 1HFY22 Interim Financial Report and Appendix 4DHUM8:33amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H22 Investor PresentationHUM8:31amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H22 ASX AnnouncementHUM8:29amHUMMGROUPHUM 1H22 Appendix 4DIAG8:20amINSUR.AUSTIAG Provides Update on Second BI Test Case Appeal JudgmentICL1:19pmICENIGOLDSignificant Alteration with Sulphides Intersected at ClaypanIEC11:59amINTRA ENGYCorrection to Quarterly Activities ReportINA9:49amINGENIA1H22 Property portfolioINA9:49amINGENIA1H22 Results announcementINA9:48amINGENIA1H22 Results presentationINA9:46amINGENIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIXC3:55pmINVEX THERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJDO8:14amJUDOCAPHOLJudo 2022 Half Year Investor PresentationJDO8:14amJUDOCAPHOLJudo 2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementJDO8:13amJUDOCAPHOLJudo 2022 Half Year ReportJIN8:25amJUMBO INTHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseJIN8:25amJUMBO INTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJLG8:46amJOHNS LYNG1H22 Results AnnouncementJLG8:39amJOHNS LYNG1H22 Results PresentationJLG8:39amJOHNS LYNG1H22 Appendix 4DKAI8:48amKAIROSPilbara Lithium UpdateKAU12:17pmKAISERREEFQueens Lode and 20 gt productionKKC8:37amKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKCKME2:53pmKIPMCGRATHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKNI9:22amKUNIKOUpdate - Skuterud Cobalt Project & Vangrofta Copper ProjectKNM9:19amKNEOMEDIA$2 Million Placement CompletedLCK9:59amLEIGHCREEKLeigh Creek Urea Project Updates - Stage 1LKE10:31amLAKE RESTrading HaltLKE9:59amLAKE RESPause in TradingLKO9:16amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 12MAH8:22amMACMAHONFY2022 Half Year Results Investor PresentationMAH8:21amMACMAHONFY2022 Half Year Results ASX AnnouncementMAH8:19amMACMAHONAppendix 4DMAY11:13amMELBANADrilling Update at Alameda-1MCT9:00amMETALICITYMetalicity Commences Significant Step Out Drilling ProgrammeMCY7:31amMERCURY NZ2022 Half Yearly Results PresentationMCY7:31amMERCURY NZ2022 Half Yearly Report and AccountsMEL9:40amMETGASCOCapital Raising PresentationMEL9:39amMETGASCOMetgasco Share PlacementMEU12:45pmMARMOTAFirst BLEG analysis yields gold grades of 200 g/tMKR9:31amMANUKARESTrading HaltMM88:18amMED METALSHarbour View Continues to Deliver with Outstanding ResultsMME10:41amMONEYMEMoneyMe 1H22 Interim Results AnnouncementMME10:41amMONEYMEAppendix 4D and 1H22 Interim ReportMME8:52amMONEYMETrading HaltMNB10:08amMINBOS RESGeotechnical Drilling Completed for the Cabinda PlantMND8:09amMONADELMonadelphous Reports 2022 Half Year ResultsMND8:09amMONADEL2022 Half Year Results PresentationMND8:09amMONADELAppendix 4D Half Year ReportMQR12:08pmMARQUEEAC Drilling begins to target Lithium Geochemical AnomaliesMRL10:06amMAYURCollaboration with First GrapheneMYE2:50pmMETAROCKMetarock executes Cook Colliery Mining Services AgreementNAN8:29amNANOSONICS2022 Half Year Financial Results Investor PresentationNAN8:28amNANOSONICS2022 Half Year Financial ResultsNAN8:27amNANOSONICSAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportNBI12:28pmNBGCITRUSTDividend/Distribution - NBINC62:50pmNANOLLOSEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNME9:00amNEX METALSMCT: MCT Commences Significant Step Out Drilling ProgrammeNML8:22amHigh-grade gold intercepts from Telstra Hill at Mt CarltonNOU9:22amNOUMI LTDFinal Resolution of Dispute with Blue Diamond GrowersNOU9:19amNOUMI LTDCapital Management Plans UpdateNPR8:39amNEWMARKHY22 Results and confirmation of distribution guidanceNPR8:38amNEWMARKAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportOAR8:17amOAR RESOar Resources - Investor Webinar PresentationOBM10:55amORABANDAInvestor PresentationOBM10:22amORABANDAOra Banda Launches up to $20M Equity RaisingOBM10:07amORABANDATrading HaltOBM9:54amORABANDAPause in TradingOBM9:52amORABANDAOperational and Exploration UpdateODE9:20amODESSAMINOdessa's New Project ApplicationPCI8:06amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCIPGG2:51pmPARTNERSGGDividend/Distribution - PGGPIQ8:20amPROTEOMICSPromarkerD completes 'pre-assessment' for Medicare rebatePNR9:46amPANTOROOperations UpdatePOL11:35amPOLYMETALSDrilling Commences at MansalaPRN7:30amPERENTIHalf Year to 31 Dec 2021 Media ReleasePRN7:30amPERENTIHalf Year to 31 Dec 2021 Results PresentationPRN7:30amPERENTIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPRX9:44amPRODGOLA8G: Completed acquisition of Barrow Creek Lithium ProjectPWR8:25amPETERWAH1 FY22 Results PresentationPWR8:23amPETERWAH1 FY22 Results announcementPWR8:22amPETERWAH1 FY22 Appendix 4D and Interim ReportQHL9:17amQUICKSTEPQuickstep delivers strong growth in H1 FY22QHL9:11amQUICKSTEPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportQRI10:47amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIRCP9:07amREDBANKRedbank Project - Bluff East Drilling ResultsRED8:14amRED 5 LTDHigh grade results at Darlot underground mineREP9:25amREPESSPROPREP HY22 Results PresentationREP9:23amREPESSPROPREP HY22 Results & Accretive Healthcare AcquisitionsREP9:22amREPESSPROPAppendix 4D and HY22 Financial Report REPRIE9:50amRIEDEL RESRiedel Undertakes $1.05 Million PlacementRRL8:20amREGISHI FY2022 Financial Results PresentationRRL8:20amREGISH1 FY2022 Financial Results AnnouncementRRL8:19amREGISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRUL9:17amRPMGLOBALUpdate on Software Sales TCV and ARR FY2022 (to-date)RVR9:31amREDRIVERRVR hits high-grade at Liontown, potential resource growthRXL9:08amROX RESNear Mine Drilling Delivers High-Grade Results, YouanmiSKS9:34amSKS TECHResults Announcement Half Year 31 December 2021SKS9:29amSKS TECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSKS8:37amSKS TECHISGQ Acquisition WithdrawalSLC8:59amSUPERLOOP1H FY22 Half Year ResultsSLC8:54amSUPERLOOPFY2022 Half Year Financial Report and AccountsSNC9:16amSANDONSNC declares fully franked interim dividend of 2.75cpsSNC9:09amSANDONAppendix 4D - Half Year Results - 31 December 2021SOM9:42amSOMNOMEDInvestor PresentationSOM9:40amSOMNOMEDRevenues on track despite COVID-19 disruptionsSOM9:37amSOMNOMEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSRG8:07amSRGGLOBAL1H FY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementSRG8:07amSRGGLOBAL1H FY22 Half Year Results PresentationSRG8:07amSRGGLOBALAppendix 4D & 1H FY22 Half Year ReportSTP8:38amSTEP ONE1H22 Results PresentationSTP8:32amSTEP ONE1H22 Result AnnouncementSTP8:31amSTEP ONE1H22 Appendix 4D & Half Year ReportSTX9:02amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla UpdateSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPPresentation of Half Year ResultsSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPInterim Results AnnouncementSVW7:30amSEVEN GRPAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportSWP9:06amSWOOPHLTDSwoop H1 FY22 Investor BriefingSWP9:03amSWOOPHLTDSwoop H1 FY22 ResultsSWP9:03amSWOOPHLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsT3K8:47amTEK OCEANTEK Contract ExtensionTHR8:18amTHORMININGProject Advancement, Alford East Copper-Gold Project, SATNR9:15amTORIANMt Stirling Viserion further High Grade InterceptsTSI9:08amTOPSHELFTSI secures National Ranging with Coles Liquor GroupTSO9:24amTESORO RESTernera gold mineralisation extended 400m southUWL2:10pmUNITIGROUPShare BuyBack UpdateUWL8:56amUNITIGROUPFY22 HY Results - Record result - Platform primed for GrowthUWL8:54amUNITIGROUPH1 FY22 Results Investor PresentationUWL8:50amUNITIGROUPAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsVEE8:17amVEEM LTDHalf Year Results PresentationVEE8:08amVEEM LTDHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DVMC9:08amVENUS METRXL: Near Mine Drilling Delivers High-Grade Results, YouanmiVRT8:33amVIRTUSAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Report 31 December 2021VYS8:16amVYSARNLTDVysarn Financial Results Six Months to December FY2022VYS8:12amVYSARNLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportWAA11:14amWAM ACTIVEAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWAF8:08amWESTAFRICAWAF Resource, Reserve and production guidance update 2022WAM11:40amWAMCAPITALAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWAX10:39amWAM RESEARAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWLD8:17amWELLARDWellard Releases Interim Financial Results for FY2022WLD8:17amWELLARDAppendix 4D and 31 December 2021 Half-Year ResultsWSA9:52amWEST AREASHalf Year Account Press Release - Guidance UpdateWSA9:49amWEST AREASHalf Year AccountsWSP8:28amWHISPIR1H FY22 Investor PresentationWSP8:28amWHISPIR1H FY22 Results AnnouncementWSP8:27amWHISPIRAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsXRF9:41amXRF SCIENFebruary 2022 Investor PresentationXRF9:39amXRF SCIENXRF Announces Half-Year ResultsXRF9:38amXRF SCIENAppendix 4D - Half-Year ReportXRG9:52amXREALITYAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportXTC9:37amXANTIPPETrading HaltZGL8:12amZICOMProfit Warning Half Year ended 31 December 2021


----------



## barney (23 February 2022)

3pm Wednesday 23rd Feb


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD9:48amADALTAHalf Yearly Report and Accounts29M9:25am29METALSFY2021 Full Year Financial Results Presentation29M9:23am29METALSFY2021 Full Year Financial Results29M9:22am29METALSFY2021 Appendix 4E & Annual Financial ReportAEF9:24amA ETHICALAEF Shareholder Presentation H1 FY2022AEF8:29amA ETHICALAEF Analyst Pack H1 FY2022AEF8:28amA ETHICALAEF Half Year Results to 31 Dec 2021AEF8:28amA ETHICALAEF Appendix 4D Half Year Report and Accounts H1 FY2022AFL8:15amAF LEGALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAIM8:22amAI MEDIAH1 FY22 Results PresentationAIM8:22amAI MEDIAH1 FY22 Results AnnouncementAIM8:22amAI MEDIAAppendix 4D Half -Year Report and AccountsAIS9:06amAERISRESGOOD COPPER AND GOLD GRADES CONTINUE AT CONSTELLATIONALC8:22amALCIDIONInvestor Presentation - Half Year Results - H1 FY2022ALC8:22amALCIDIONAlcidion H1 FY2022 ResultsALC8:22amALCIDIONAlcidion FY22 Appendix 4D and Half Year ReportALT2:54pmANALYTICAAppendix4d and half year audit reviewed financial reportAML8:48amAEON METALPre-Feasibility Study UpdateAPA8:45amAPA GROUPFinancial Results PresentationAPA8:43amAPA GROUPInterim Results ReleaseAPA8:43amAPA GROUPInterim Financial ResultsAS28:15amASKARI METPhase II RC Drilling Completed at Burracoppin Gold ProjectAVG1:45pmAUST VINTAVG Half Year 31/12/21 PresentationAVG1:44pmAUST VINTAVG Half Year 31/12/21 AnnouncementAVG1:44pmAUST VINTAVG Half Year 31/12/21 4D & FinancialsAVN1:02pmAVENTUSSchemes EffectiveAVN8:13amAVENTUSAppendix 4DAVN7:30amAVENTUSHDN: HY22 Financial Results PresentationAVN7:30amAVENTUSHDN: HDN Upgrades FY22 Proforma FFO and DPUAXE10:03amARCHER MATEuropean patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chipBAT8:12amBATTMINAircore drilling defines broad anomalous copper zoneBCK8:14amBROCKMANInterim ReportBCK8:14amBROCKMANInterim Results Announcement - 6 months ended 31 Dec 21BDC11:43amBARDOCGOLDScheme BookletBFL2:38pmBSP F GRPFull Year Results - 31st December 2021BFL2:28pmBSP F GRPPreliminary Final ReportBLZ9:18amBLAZE MINExpiry of Listed Options and Priority Options OfferBNO12:26pmBIONOMICSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBPM8:10amBPM MINDrilling Commenced at Nepean Nickel ProjectBUB8:58amBUBS AUSTBubs Australia - Half Year Results PresentationBUB8:50amBUBS AUSTAppendix 4D - Half Year ResultsCAY9:18amCANYONSuspension From Official QuotationCBL9:46amCTRLBIONICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCBR8:26amCARBON REVH1 FY22 Half Year Results - ASX/Media ReleaseCBR8:25amCARBON REVH1 FY22 Half Year Results - Investor PresentationCBR8:25amCARBON REVHalf Yearly Report & AccountsCCP10:06amCREDITCORPAcquisition of Collection House NZ ledger bookCCP9:15amCREDITCORPCLH: Recapitalisation TransactionCDP8:55amCARINDALESCG: Chief Executive Officer SuccessionCDT8:09amCASTLE MINWidespread Anomalous Lithium at WoodcuttersCEL8:58amCHAL EXPMajor Au-Cu-Ag Mineralised System Confirmed at El GuayaboCGO8:19amCPT GLOBALAmended Appendix 4DCHM10:21amCHIMERICSuccessful completion of Institutional Entitlement OfferCLH10:06amCOLL HOUSECCP: Acquisition of Collection House NZ ledger bookCLH9:15amCOLL HOUSERecapitalisation TransactionCOS9:57amCOSOLCOSOL HY22 Results AnnouncementCOS9:55amCOSOLCOSOL HY22 Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportCQR8:42amCHRETAILRTFY22 Half Year Results CH Retail REIT PresentationCQR8:42amCHRETAILRTCH Retail REIT Upgraded Earnings Guidance & 1H FY22 ResultsCQR8:41amCHRETAILRTHalf Yearly ReportCRN8:22amCORONADOInvestor PresentationCRN8:21amCORONADO2021 Full Year ResultsCRN8:21amCORONADOPreliminary Final ReportCRR3:02pmCRITICALAmended - Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCRR9:16amCRITICALNew Lithium Projects Secured near High Grade ResourceCTE8:13amCRYOSITEAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsCUE9:37amCUEFY2022 First Half ResultsCUE9:34amCUEAppendix 4D & Half Year ReportCUV9:51amCLINUVELCLINUVEL Reports December Half Year Operating ResultsCUV9:41amCLINUVELAppendix 4D Half Year ReportCV18:11amCV CHECKCV1 wins Hireup for Real-Time Compliance MonitoringCXL9:39amCALIXCalix Investor Presentation Half Year Update FY22CXL9:39amCALIXCalix Continues Acceleration of Environmental TechnologiesCXL9:33amCALIXCalix 1H FY22 Appendix 4DDLM9:37amDOMINIONMNMaiden mineral resource estimate at Georgia Lime ProjectDMP8:19amDOMINOSHalf Year 2022 Media ReleaseDMP8:18amDOMINOSHalf Year 2022 Market PresentationDMP8:18amDOMINOSAppendix 4D FY2022DRO9:29amDRONEAllen Vanguard Partnership across C-UAS and C-IED spaceDRX9:05amDIATREMEDiatreme expands Northern Resource Project explorationDUG8:14amDUG TECHAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportDUG8:12amDUG TECHInvestor Presentation - February 2022ECP2:20pmECP EMERGEHalf-Yearly Report - Appendix 4D StatementECS9:47amECSBOTANICHY Report - Increasing Sales Drives Revenue GrowthECS9:34amECSBOTANICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsECT9:55amENVIRONCompletion of Yallourn Property AcquisitionEEG9:13amEMPIRE ENEReplacement Beetaloo Drilling Grant Agreements ExecutedEFE9:17amEASTERNRESTrading HaltEML1:00pmEMLPAYMENTInvestor Briefing Transcript - 16 February 2022EV19:39amEVOLENERGYEvolution joins European Battery AllianceEVS8:55amENVIROSUITCEO to join the Board as Managing DirectorEVS8:47amENVIROSUITInvestor Presentation - FY22 Half Year ResultsEVS8:40amENVIROSUITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEZL9:48amEUROZHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFAR9:29amFARTarget's StatementFFC1:30pmFARMAFORCEFarmaforce and AFT Pharmaceuticals PartnershipFFC11:23amFARMAFORCEPause in TradingFFI2:00pmF.F.I.HOLDProfit GuidanceFLN1:37pmFREELANCERFreelancer Secures DTC ApprovalFML1:07pmFOCUS MINBrilliant South Mineral Resource Grows 29%FML1:05pmFOCUS MINBeasley Creek South Mineral Resource UpdateFML10:19amFOCUS MINTGM:Notice of Status of Defeating Conditions under TGM OfferFRS8:12amFORRESTHigh grade results at Lady Lila & Black Prince option updateGFL3:03pmGBL MASTERHalf Year Report - Appendix 4D StatementGGE8:10amGRAND GULFAppointment of Managing DirectorGLL9:48amGAL ENERGYTrading HaltGNX10:15amGENEXPOWERContractual Close Achieved for Bouldercombe ProjectGNX10:15amGENEXPOWERFirm Commitments Received of $40m to Fund BouldercombeGSM8:06amGOLDENSTATAnomalous Target Trends at YuleHCD9:35amHYDROCARBEntitlement Offer BookletHDN1:02pmHOMECO DNRAVN: Schemes EffectiveHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRHY22 Financial Results PresentationHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRHDN Upgrades FY22 Proforma FFO and DPUHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRAppendix 4D and HY22 Financial ReportHGV9:43amHYGROVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLS9:32amHEALIUSHLS - Presentation of Half Year 2022 ResultsHLS9:31amHEALIUSHLS - significant growth in results and progress on strategyHLS9:23amHEALIUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHM19:31amHEARTS MNDHM1 Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportHMC1:02pmHOMECO LTDAVN: Schemes EffectiveHT18:59amHT&E LTD2021 Full Year Results PresentationHT18:45amHT&E LTD2021 Full Year Results Market AnnouncementHT18:43amHT&E LTDAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportHVM9:15amHAPPY VALAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportHZN9:52amHOR OILHalf-Year Results PresentationHZN9:46amHOR OILHalf Year AccountsICT8:10amICOLLEGEFY22 Half Year Results PresentationICT8:10amICOLLEGEFY22 Interim Financial ReportIDA9:22amINDIANARESStrong Gold Results Continue at Minos ProspectIDT8:26amIDT AUSTIDT Australia FY22 Interim Results and Investor UpdateIDT8:26amIDT AUSTIDT Australia Half Year Report 31 December 2021IDT8:25amIDT AUSTHalf Yearly ReportIDX9:10amINTEG DIAGAcquisition and Entitlement Offer Investor PresentationIDX9:10amINTEG DIAGHalf Year Results Investor PresentationIDX9:09amINTEG DIAGHY Results, Acquisition and Entitlement Offer Media ReleaseIDX8:31amINTEG DIAGTrading HaltIDX8:29amINTEG DIAGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIIQ10:23amINOVIQ LTDBrazilian Patent Issued for Lung & Colorectal CancerINV2:12pmINVESTSGRPInvestor PresentationINV2:08pmINVESTSGRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIVR9:25amINVESTIGATExploration Drilling Commences at Uno Range and MorgansKAR9:41amKAROONFY22 Half Year Results Announcement & Investor PresentationKCC8:59amKINCORACOPNew higher-grade system extension confirmed and extendedKLS8:56amKELSIANKelsian H1FY22 Investor PresentationKLS8:52amKELSIANFirst Half FY22 Results ReleaseKLS8:34amKELSIANHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKZA12:08pmKAZIAKazia Half Year Accounts and Appx 4DLBL9:17amLASERBONDDecember 2021 Appendix 4D & Financial ReportLGL8:21amLYNCHGROUP1H FY22 investor presentationLGL8:20amLYNCHGROUP1H FY22 results announcementLGL8:19amLYNCHGROUP1H FY22 Appendix 4DLKO12:29pmLAKES OILExploration Update and OutlookLKO9:08amLAKES OILWellesley-2 Well - Daily Drilling Report 13LV19:49amLIVEVLIMLV1 Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportLYL9:44amLYCOPODIUM1HFY2022 Investor PresentationLYL9:44amLYCOPODIUMLycopodium Half Year Results AnnouncementLYL9:41amLYCOPODIUMAppendix 4DMCP10:26amMCPHERSONMCP 1Y22 Results Release PresentationMCP9:32amMCPHERSONMCP 1H22 Results ReleaseMCP9:21amMCPHERSONAppendix 4D - Half Year FinancialsMEZ7:33amMERIDIANMeridian Energy Limited 2022 Interim ResultsMFD9:25amMAYFIELDFull Year Results Investor PresentationMFD9:12amMAYFIELDFinancial Results for the Full Year Ended 31 December 2021MGX8:11amMT GIBSONDecember 2021 - Half - Year Financial Result Cover ReleaseMGX8:11amMT GIBSONDecember 2021 Half - Year Financial StatementsMLG8:11amMLGOZLTDHY2022 Investor PresentationMLG8:10amMLGOZLTDAppendix 4DMLG8:10amMLGOZLTDHY2022 Financial Results and OutlookMLM9:52amMETALLICAInfill drilling validates Cape Flattery Silica ResourceMMS8:21amMCMILLANHalf Year Results PresentationMMS8:21amMCMILLANHalf Year AccountsMOH8:17amMOHO RESSilver Swan North Nickel Sulphide Drilling UpdateMOT9:57amMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOTMOT9:41amMETINCOMEEntitlement Offer - Investor PresentationMPA9:43amMAD PAWSMPA Investor PresentationMPA9:41amMAD PAWSMPA FY22 Preliminary Unaudited Half Year ResultsMPA9:40amMAD PAWSMPA to Acquire Pet Chemist Online & Announces Capital RaiseMR18:57amMONTEMMR1 transitions Tent Mountain to a Renewable Energy ComplexMVL8:01amMARVELGOLDAircore drilling identifies new gold targetMXT9:54amMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXTMYL12:24pmMALLEERESAvebury DOCA and Board Roles UpdateNAE9:19amNEW AGEGold Exploration Commences at Manorburn, Central Otago, NZNIC9:07amNICKLMINESAnnual Report and Appendix 4ENMR8:11amNATIVE MINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNWE2:36pmNORWESTTesting and Seismic Operations UpdateNXS11:31amNEXTSCIENCInvestor PresentationNXS10:22amNEXTSCIENCAppendix 4E / FY21 Financial StatementsNXS9:46amNEXTSCIENCTrading HaltNZM7:31amNZME LTDNZME 2021 Full Year ResultsOAU9:56amORAGOLDCrown Prince & Lydia Gold Projects Mining Leases GrantedODA1:55pmORCODA LIMAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportOKR8:10amOKAPI RESOkapi Acquires Maybell Uranium Project in Colorado, USAOKU10:10amOKLO RESMVL: Aircore drilling identifies new gold targetOPH9:05amOPHIR HCFAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsOPN8:01amOPPENNEGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPAA11:13amPHARMAUSTPreliminary MPL antiviral leukaemia preclinical WEHI resultsPEX9:28amPEEL MNG$23M Equity Raising For Growth of South Cobar Copper ProjectPFP9:03amPROPEL FP1H FY22 Results AnnouncementPFP9:02amPROPEL FP1H FY22 Results Investor PresentationPFP8:53amPROPEL FPAppendix 4D and 1H FY22 Interim Financial ReportPFT9:46amPURE FOODSTrading UpdatePFT9:45amPURE FOODSAppendix 4D and Half Yearly AccountsPIC8:47amPERPEQUITY1H22 Results Summary and HighlightsPIC8:39amPERPEQUITYAppendix 4DPLS8:06amPILBARAMINPilbara Minerals Announces CEO SuccessionPLS8:06amPILBARAMINFY22 December 2021 Half Year Results PresentationPLS8:02amPILBARAMINDecember 2021 Half-Year Financial Report ResultsPLS8:01amPILBARAMINHalf Yearly Report 31 December 2021PRU8:13amPERSEUSPerseus Achieves Profit of $126.9M for December Half YearPRU8:13amPERSEUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPRU8:12amPERSEUSPerseus Half Year Results PresentationPSI9:12amPSC INSURFY22 HY Results Shareholder and Investor Pres - Re-releasePSI8:26amPSC INSURFY22 Half-Year Results Shareholder and Investor PresentationPSI8:25amPSC INSURFY22 Half-Year Results AnnouncementPSI8:22amPSC INSURFY22 Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportPTB11:24amPTB GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPVS3:00pmPIVOTALCorrection to ASX Announcements and Cleansing NoticePXA8:53amPEXAGROUPPEXA invests in property information leader LandcheckerPXA8:46amPEXAGROUPFY22 Half Year Results PresentationPXA8:37amPEXAGROUPFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementPXA8:32amPEXAGROUPFY22 Half Year ReportPXX9:24amPOLARXAssays up to 15% copper at Caribou Dome ProjectQRI9:23amQUAL RE IFAppendix 4D and HY21 Financial StatementsRAC9:39amRACEONCOMD Anderson Preclinical AML Study on Zantrene PublishedRCT8:13amREEFCASINOAppendix 4E and full year financial reportREG8:27amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Results Announcement 1H FY22REG8:25amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare Investor Presentation 1H FY22 ResultsREG8:23amREG HEALTHRegis Healthcare 4D And Financial Report 1H FY22RMS8:21amRAMELIUSFinancial Results for the Six Months to 31 December 2021RMS8:07amRAMELIUSAppendix 4D and December 2021 Half Yearly Financial ReportRMY2:16pmRMA GLOBALHalf-year results and Appendix 4DRNO1:06pmRHINOMEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRRL8:08amREGISMineral Resource and Ore Reserve Update at TropicanaSBM11:43amST.BARBARAScheme BookletSBM8:29amST.BARBARAHalf Year Results FY22SBM8:25amST.BARBARADecember 2021 Half Year Report and ASX Appendix 4DSCA9:09amSCTR1&2SCG Full Year Announcement and Results PresentationSCA9:09amSCTR1&2SCG Appendix 4E and 2021 Annual Financial ReportSCA8:55amSCTR1&2Chief Executive Officer SuccessionSCG8:55amSCENTREChief Executive Officer SuccessionSCG8:48amSCENTREFull Year Announcement and Results PresentationSCG8:35amSCENTREAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual Financial ReportSCW9:06amSCENTRE T1Appendix 4E and 2020 Annual Financial ReportSCW8:55amSCENTRE T1Chief Executive Officer SuccessionSFC9:33amSCHAFFERLetter to Shareholders 1H22 ResultsSFC9:29amSCHAFFERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSGP9:01amSTOCKLANDStockland announces capital partnership for Land LeaseSGP9:00amSTOCKLANDStockland announces capital partnership at M-ParkSGP8:40amSTOCKLAND1H22 Results AnnexureSGP8:37amSTOCKLANDStockland 1H22 ResultSGP8:36amSTOCKLAND1H22 Results PresentationSGP8:31amSTOCKLANDAppendix 4D (including Stockland Interim Financial Report)SGP8:28amSTOCKLANDStockland announces sale of its Retirement Living BusinessSGQ9:44amST GEORGEMt Alexander - Drilling and Development UpdateSPK7:31amSPARK NZHalf Year AccountsSRI8:09amSIPA RESStaged Sale of Uganda Nickel-Copper ProjectSRN1:24pmSUREFIREKadji Project Perenjori Nickeliferous Ultramafics IdentifiedSRV8:27amSERVCORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSTM9:14amSUN METALSAssays from El Palmar confirm large gold-copper porphyrySYD8:57amSYDAIRPORTPreliminary Final ReportSYM8:54amSYMBIO HLD1H22 Investor PresentationSYM8:50amSYMBIO HLDSymbio Reports 1H22 Results and Reaffirms GuidanceSYM8:36amSYMBIO HLDAppendix 4D - Half Year Report and AccountsTGM10:19amTHETANotice of Status of Defeating Conditions under TGM OfferTNE11:15amTECH ONEFY21 AGM CEO's PresentationTNE11:13amTECH ONEFY21 AGM Chair's PresentationUNI9:04amUNISTOREH1 FY22 AnnouncementUNI8:43amUNISTOREH1 FY22 PresentationUNI8:34amUNISTOREAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportVEE12:30pmVEEM LTDGyro Sales and Orders UpdateVLS2:22pmVLSCIENCEFull Year Results PresentationVLS2:19pmVLSCIENCEPreliminary Final ReportVNT8:01amVENTIAFY21 Results - PresentationVNT7:57amVENTIAFY21 Results - Media ReleaseVNT7:50amVENTIAAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual ReportVOR8:21amVORTIVLIMSettlement of buyout of JV partner TSI IndiaWC19:55amWESTCOBARDrilling Completed at Mount Jack ProspectWGB10:09amWAMGLOBALAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWLE9:52amWAMLEADERSAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWMA10:47amWAMALTERATAppendix 4D and Financial ReportWOR9:22amWORLEYPresentation - Half year results 2022WOR9:19amWORLEYASX release - Half year results 2022WOR9:06amWORLEYAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportWOW8:55amWOOLWORTHSHalf Year Results AnnouncementWOW8:53amWOOLWORTHSAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportWSR8:09amWESTAR RESVMS Base metal targets confirmed at Gidgee NorthWTC8:44amWISETECHWTC 1H22 Results investor presentationWTC8:38amWISETECHCargoWise revenue up 33% ex FX - continued business momentumWTC8:26amWISETECHWTC 1H22 Appendix 4D and financial reportX2M8:58amX2MCONNECTFY22 Half Year ResultsX2M8:58amX2MCONNECTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYRL10:28amYANDALNew High-Grade Intercept - Malone Gold ProspectZ2U9:39amZOOM2UZ2U FY22 Half Year Results PresentationZ2U9:36amZOOM2UZ2U FY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementZ2U9:27amZOOM2UZ2U Appendix 4D and Half Year Financials


----------



## barney (25 February 2022)

Late (after Close) Friday 25th Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeadingA2B8:18amA2B AUST1H22 Results AnnouncementA2B8:13amA2B AUST1H22 Results PresentationA2B8:12amA2B AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsA3D12:01pmAURORALABSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAAA5:57pmEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAAP2:30pmAUSAGRIPROHalf-Year Report and Appendix 4DABA9:27amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank (ABA) Investor PresentationABA9:12amAUSWIDEAuswide Bank (ABA ) Announces Interim ResultsABA9:10amAUSWIDEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsABC7:59amADEL BRTNPreliminary Final ReportABR12:28pmAMERPACBOCourt Approves SchemeADN4:24pmANDROMEDAAndromeda to proceed to compulsory acquisition of MinotaurADR2:57pmADHERIUMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAEG7:20pmAB EQ PERFHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAER1:43pmAEERISHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAFA1:54pmASF GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAFG8:36amAUSTRA FINAFG 1H FY22 Market ReleaseAFG8:35amAUSTRA FINAFG 1H FY22 Investor PresentationAFG8:16amAUSTRA FINAFG Announces 1H FY22 ResultsAFW3:02pmAPPLYFLOWAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportAGD5:08pmAUST GOLDAustral Gold Files Preliminary 2021 Financial ReportAGV5:57pmBETAAGVTEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAHX8:12amAPIAMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAJL1:18pmAJ LUCAS31 December 2021 Results Media ReleaseAJL1:04pmAJ LUCASAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportAJX1:46pmALEXIUMHalf Year PresentationAJX1:42pmALEXIUMHalf Year Report and AccountsAL88:02amALDERANAL8 intersects 16.2m @ 1.04g/t Au with assays up to 6.0g/tAuALG8:34amARDENTLGLTArdent Leisure FY22 Half Year Results PresentationALG8:28amARDENTLGLTArdent Leisure Reports FY22 Half Year ResultsALG8:27amARDENTLGLTAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportALK7:59amALKANEBoda Resource Drilling Defining High Grade ZoneAMO8:44amAMBERTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAO17:24pmASSETOWLAppendix 4D and 31 December 2021 Half Year Financial ReportAPM9:45amAPM HUMANHalf Yearly Investor PresentationAPM9:42amAPM HUMANHalf Yearly Results AnnouncementAPM9:40amAPM HUMANAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial StatementsARE9:26amARGONAUTLumwana West Project - Moratorium AnnouncedARO3:49pmASTRO RESNeedles Gold Project Drilling UpdateASB7:53amAUSTAL LTDAppendix 4DASG9:26amAUTOSPORTSInvestor Presentation Half Yearly Report and AccountsASG9:15amAUTOSPORTSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsASH2:11pmASHLEYSERVFirst Half 2022 Results PresentationASH2:06pmASHLEYSERVFirst Half 2022 ResultsASH2:01pmASHLEYSERVAppendix 4D and Half Year 2022 AccountsASM1:52pmAUSSTRATMExclusive Heads of Agreement Signed with Hyundai EngineeringASW4:22pmADVANSHAREHalf Yearly Report and AccountsATL9:40amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on Scheme BookletATL8:28amAPOLLO T&LATL Half Year Results PresentationATL8:22amAPOLLO T&LATC Half Year Results Media ReleaseATL8:21amAPOLLO T&LHalf Year Report and Financial StatementsAUC10:39amNew Central Zone drilling intercepts high-grade goldAV19:57amADVERITASAdveritas Rapidly Grew Annualised Revenue In H1 FY22AV19:39amADVERITASPresentation - H1 FY22 ResultsAV18:01amADVERITASAppendix 4D and 31 December 2021 Half-Year Financial ReportAVA9:26amAVA RISKInvestor PresentationAVA9:26amAVA RISK1H FY22 Results AnnouncementAVA9:25amAVA RISKAppendix 4D and 1H FY22 Financial ReportAVL9:43amAUSTVANADAVL Signs Joint Co-operation Agreement for Geraldton PortAVR6:02pmANTERISPreliminary Final ReportAWV11:33amANOVAMETALShallow High-Grade Gold Discovered at Beadles Creek FaultAYI2:31pmA1 INVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAZI8:04amALTAMINSuccessful Completion of Entitlement OfferBBC9:55amBNKBANKING1H22 Results ReleaseBBC9:52amBNKBANKINGAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportBBT9:11amBLUEBETHY22 Results PresentationBBT9:07amBLUEBETHY22 Results AnnouncementBBT9:06amBLUEBETHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBCC9:38amBEAM COMSRecord Half Year Revenue and More Than Doubling in NPATBCC9:35amBEAM COMSAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report 31 December 2021BCI8:00pmBCIMINERALHalf Year ResultsBCI7:43pmBCIMINERALAppendix 4D and 31 December 2021 Half-Year Financial ReportBDT9:54amBIRDDOGBDT H1 FY22 Results PresentationBDT9:50amBIRDDOGBDT Appendix 4D & December 2021 Half-year report (Amended)BDT8:37amBIRDDOGBDT H1 FY22 Results AnnouncementBDT8:31amBIRDDOGBDT Appendix 4D and December 2021 Half-year reportBEX9:20amBIKE XCHGInvestor Presentation for H1 FY22BEX9:11amBIKE XCHGAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year ReportBFC2:26pmBEST GLOBChairman's LetterBFC2:23pmBEST GLOBFY22 Half Year Results PresentationBFC2:19pmBEST GLOBH1 FY22 ResultsBFC2:18pmBEST GLOBAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial StatementsBHD5:54pmHORNIGOLDAppendix 4D and Interim Report December 2021BHY5:57pmBETABHYBEstimated Distribution AnnouncementBIQ9:14amBUILDINGIQPreliminary Final Report for the year ended 31 December 2020BIS8:17amBISALLOY1H FY2022 Results Press ReleaseBIS8:11amBISALLOY1H FY2022 Appendix 4D, Directors Report & Financial ReportBKG9:33amBOOKHalf Year Results - Media ReleaseBKG9:31amBOOKHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationBKG9:26amBOOKAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportBLY8:45amBOARTFY2021 Results PresentationBLY8:43amBOARTStrong FY2021 Results, Revenue up 40% & EDITDA up 87%BLY8:42amBOARTAppendix 4E & Annual Financial Report - December 31, 2021BND5:59pmBETAWABNDSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementBNL9:52amBLUESTARSammons OGDP ApprovedBOD4:08pmBOD AUSTHalf Year Activities ReportBOD3:59pmBOD AUSTHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DBRI8:18amBIG RIVERInvestor Presentation - 1H22BRI8:14amBIG RIVERResults Announcement - Half Year ending 31 December 2021BRI8:13amBIG RIVERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBRU10:25amBURUENERGYRafael testing program updateBTH9:44amBIGTINCANHalf Year Financial Report & Appendix 4D signedBTH8:12amBIGTINCANHalf Year FY22 Results PresentationBTH8:11amBIGTINCANHalf Year FY22 Results AnnouncementBTH8:11amBIGTINCANHalf Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DBUD9:16amBUDDYTrading HaltBVS8:04amBRAVURA1H22 Results PresentationBVS8:04amBRAVURA1H22 Results AnnouncementBVS8:04amBRAVURAAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Financial ReportBWX1:39pmBWXLIMITEDCorrection to Appendix 4DBWX8:10amBWXLIMITEDHalf Year Results PresentationBWX8:10amBWXLIMITEDHalf Year Results AnnouncementBWX8:10amBWXLIMITEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBXB8:08amBRAMB LTDBrambles 2022 Half-Year Result presentationBXB8:07amBRAMB LTDBrambles 2022 Half-Year ASX & Media ReleaseBXB8:07amBRAMB LTDHalf Year AccountsBYH9:48amBRYAH RESOMH Increases Manganese Joint Venture Interest to 51%CAA8:05amCAPRALCapral FY21 Results PresentationCAA8:05amCAPRALPreliminary Final ReportCAU11:09amCRONOSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCE9:20amCARNEGIEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCR9:44amCREDIT CLRCCR 1H FY22 RESULTS PRESENTATIONCCR9:35amCREDIT CLRCCR RELEASES 1H FY22 RESULTSCCR9:19amCREDIT CLRAPPENDIX 4D & INTERIM FINANCIAL STATEMENTS FOR THE HALF YEARCCV8:34amCASH CONVAppendix 4D Half Year Financial ReportCDD9:33amCARDNOHY22 Results AnnouncementCDD9:30amCARDNOAppendix 4D and HY22 Interim Financial ReportCG19:25amCARBONXTHY22 Results AnnouncementCG19:23amCARBONXTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCHC8:36amCHARTER HG1H FY22 Results - PresentationCHC8:34amCHARTER HGUpgraded Earnings Guidance and 1H FY22 Results - ReleaseCHC8:26amCHARTER HGAppendix 4DCHZ9:07amCHESSERSignificant increases in landholding around Diamba SudCI15:55pmCREDITLCI1 First Half 2022 Interim Results AnnouncementCI15:48pmCREDITLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCII7:50amCI RESHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCIM2:33pmCIMICCIMICs UGL AWARDED CONTRACT EXTENSION WITH ESSOCIM8:32amCIMICCIMIC'S LEIGHTON ASIA WINS $104M IN NEW WORK IN HONG KONGCIW10:02amCLIME INVFY22 Half Year Results and Dividend AnnouncementCIW10:00amCLIME INVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCKA9:42amCOKALBBM Progress at Batu Tuhup JettyCL83:32pmCARLYHOLDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportCLB9:49amCANDY CLUBPreliminary Final ReportCLI9:36amCROPLOGICProspectusCMP11:27amCOMPUMEDICBusiness Update 31 Dec 21CMP11:20amCOMPUMEDICHalf Year AccountsCNB9:45amCARNABYRESLady Fanny Shines and Expands On New IP Surveys and DrillingCPH9:51amCRESOReinstatement to Official QuotationCPH9:51amCRESOCreso Pharma secures commitments to raise $5mCRE5:57pmBETACREDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementCRN10:38amCORONADODeclaration of DividendCSX9:20amCLEANSPACEHalf Year FY22 Results PresentationCSX9:20amCLEANSPACEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCU69:28amCLARITY PHFirst patient treated in cohort 2 neuroblastoma trialCYP2:59pmCYNATA THRAppendix 4D & Half-Year Financial StatementsDCC9:55amDIGITALXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDCN7:32pmDACIANGOLDHalf Year Financial ReportDDH9:22amDDH DRILLDDH1 1H22 Results Investor PresentationDDH9:07amDDH DRILLDDH1 1H22 Results AnnouncementDDH9:03amDDH DRILLDDH1 Appendix 4D - Half Year ReportDGL8:53amDGL GROUPHalf Year Results Investor PresentationDGL8:52amDGL GROUPHalf Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DDLT8:43amDELTADRONEAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final ReportDMC4:37pmDESGNMLKCO1H FY22 Business UpdateDMC4:36pmDESGNMLKCO1H FY22 Results PresentationDMC4:31pmDESGNMLKCOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDRA8:02amDRAGLOBALFY2021 Results PresentationDRA8:02amDRAGLOBALDRA Global Reports FY2021 ResultsDRA8:02amDRAGLOBAL2021 Annual ReportDVR9:32amDIVERGER2021/22 First Half ResultsDVR9:31amDIVERGER2021/22 First Half Results PresentationDVR9:28amDIVERGERAppendix 4D Half Year Report for period ending 31 Dec 2021DXC10:17amDEXUSCONVAcquisition of Glass House Mountains Dual Service CentreEAX8:11amENERGY ACTInvestor PresentationEAX8:11amENERGY ACTHalf Year ResultsEAX8:08amENERGY ACTAppendix 4DEBR9:32amEBR SYSTEMEBR Systems Financial Results for FY2021EBR9:29amEBR SYSTEMAppendix 4E and FY2021 Consolidated Financial StatementsEDE5:58pmEDEN INNOVAppendix 4DEDU9:30amEDU H LTD2021 - Results PresentationEDU9:29amEDU H LTD2021 - Results AnnouncementEDU9:28amEDU H LTD2021 - Annual ReportEDU9:23amEDU H LTD2021 - Appendix 4EEFE9:44amEASTERNRESMOU with Yongxing on Lepidolite ProjectsELS6:17pmELSIGHTAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final ReportEMP10:08amEMPERORAVO Analysis Indicates Significant Additional Gas PlayEN19:32amENGAGE BDREN1 Operations Update on Ukraine TeamEOS9:24amELEC OPTICSpaceLink Accelerates Satellite RolloutEPX9:16amEPT GLOBALHalf Year Results Investor PresentationEPX9:11amEPT GLOBALEP&T Global Releases 1H FY22 ResultsEPX9:10amEPT GLOBALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEQT9:46amEQUITY TR2022 Half Year Results PresentationEQT9:42amEQUITY TR2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementEQT9:41amEQUITY TR2022 Half Year Appendix 4D and Financial StatementsESS7:07pmESSENMETALPioneer Dome Lithium Project update - amendedESS9:30amESSENMETALPioneer Dome Lithium Project updateEX13:53pmEXOPHARMAppendix 4D and Half Year Report for period 31 December 2021EXL1:00pmELIXINOLFY2021 Results PresentationEXL12:55pmELIXINOLFY2021 Results AnnouncementEXL12:33pmELIXINOLFY2021 Appendix 4EFBR12:08pmFASTBRICKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFNX5:08pmFINEXIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFOD12:16pmFOOD REVFOD H1 FY2022 Audited ResultsFOD12:10pmFOOD REVHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFRB2:07pmFIREBIRDHalf Year AccountsFRM4:19pmFARM PRIDEHY Dec 2021 Stat Accounts and App 4DFSG3:45pmFIELD SOLUH1 FY22 Record Results, Group Primed for GrowthFSG3:25pmFIELD SOLUFY2022 Half Year AccountsFSG2:43pmFIELD SOLUAppendix 4DGCI5:44pmGRYPHONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGDA8:15pmGOODDRIAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportGDC9:27amGLOBALDATAHY22 Results PresentationGDC9:22amGLOBALDATAHY22 Results AnnouncementGDC9:19amGLOBALDATAHY22 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportGEV2:48pmGLOBENEVENAppendix 4D & Half-Year Report 31 December 2021GGG9:35amGREENLANDGreenland Government Meetings UpdateGLE2:53pmGLG CORPAppendix 4D and 1H FY22 Financial ReportGMA8:56amGENWORTHFY21 Investor PresentationGMA8:53amGENWORTHFY21 Earnings ReleaseGMA8:44amGENWORTHAppendix 4EGNP9:02amGENUSPLUSInvestor Presentation - FY22 Half-Year Financial ResultsGNP8:51amGENUSPLUSFY22 Half-Year Financial ResultsGNP8:50amGENUSPLUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGNX8:59amGENEXPOWER1H FY 2022 Interim Results AnnouncementGNX8:58amGENEXPOWERAppendix 4DGQG8:08amGQGPARTNRS2021 Full Year Results - Investor PresentationGQG8:08amGQGPARTNRS2021 Full Year Result - Media ReleaseGQG8:07amGQGPARTNRSAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual ReportGRR4:43pmGRANGEGrange Resources Limited Appendix 4E - 31 December 2021GTE7:51amGREAT WESTAppointment of New Managing DirectorGTI9:54amGRATIFIIAppendix 4D and Interim ReportHAV5:12pmHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHBR5:57pmBETAHYBRIDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementHGL11:07amHUDSON INVAppendix 4EHGO8:40amHILLGROVEAppendix 4E and Annual ReportHMD1:03pmHERAMEDAppendix 4E & Preliminary Final ReportHPP10:01amHEALTHPPGLHalf Year FY22 Results SummaryHPP9:59amHEALTHPPGLAppendix 4D and Half Year Report to 31 December 2021HVN9:13amHARVEYPresentation of ResultsHVN9:12amHARVEYPress Release Half year ended 31 December 2021HVN9:12amHARVEYAggregated Sales for the 6 months ended 31 December 2021HVN9:12amHARVEYHalf yearly Report and AccountsHVS5:57pmBETADIVHAREstimated Distribution AnnouncementICE8:03amICETANALIMHalf Year AccountsICL1:20pmICENIGOLDGuyer Well Target Area Drilling CommencesIDX8:56amINTEG DIAGSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement OfferIFM8:24amINFOMEDIAFY22 Half Year Financial Results PresentationIFM8:21amINFOMEDIAFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementIFM8:20amINFOMEDIAFY22 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DIIQ11:31amINOVIQ LTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportIMC4:50pmIMMURONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIPD8:04amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportIPL10:32amINCITEC PVUpdate on Waggaman Ammonia PlantIVO1:54pmINVIGORGRPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportJHG9:02amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - FY 2021 Results (Appendix 4E)KAT5:01pmKATANAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKGN12:10pmKOGAN.COMCease of Pause in TradingKGN9:57amKOGAN.COMPause in tradingKGN9:56amKOGAN.COMKogan.com 1HFY22 Results PresentationKGN9:55amKOGAN.COMOver 4 million Active Customers underpin another record halfKGN9:50amKOGAN.COMAppendix 4D - Half-Year Financial report - 31 Dec 2021KLL9:56amKALIUMLAKETrading HaltKLL9:49amKALIUMLAKEPause in TradingKNM1:23pmKNEOMEDIAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKSS9:05amKLEOSPreliminary Final ReportLAN2:08pmLANYON INVShareholder updateLBT8:50amLABTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLCT2:56pmLIV CELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLEX8:05amLEFROYEXPExploration Update - Drilling Program Underway at BurnsLME8:33amLIMEADEInvestor presentation for FY21 resultsLME8:32amLIMEADEFY21 results announcementLME8:24amLIMEADEFY21 Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportLSF8:25amL1 LS FUNDAppendix 4D and Interim ReportLYC8:00amLYNASLynas Rare Earths Half Year 2022 PresentationLYC8:00amLYNASLynas Rare Earths Half Year 2022 ResultsLYC8:00amLYNASHalf Year Report FY22 (including Appendix 4D)M7T3:15pmMACH7Half Yearly Report and AccountsMCE9:52amMATRIX CEInvestor Presentation Dec 21 Half Year ResultsMCE9:51amMATRIX CEDec 21 Half Year Results AnnouncementMCE9:42amMATRIX CEDec 21 Appendix 4D and Half Year Statutory AccountsMDR10:24amMEDADVISORHalf Year Results Investor PresentationMDR10:21amMEDADVISORHalf Year Results AnnouncementMDR10:18amMEDADVISORAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportMEB1:51pmMEDIBIOLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMEM6:24pmMEMPHASYSAppendix 4D and Half Year Report and AccountsMEP4:24pmMIN EXADN: Andromeda to proceed to compulsory acq of MinotaurMFG9:32amMAG FINCFunds Under Management UpdateMMI9:21amMETROMININ2021 Financial ResultMMI9:20amMETROMININFinancial Report for the year ended 31 December 2021MMI9:14amMETROMININPreliminary Final ReportMML3:21pmMEDUSAHalf Year December 2021 Interim Financial ResultsMML3:20pmMEDUSAHalf Year December 2021 Financial ReportMMM10:29amMARLEYSPN2021 Full Year ResultsMMM10:28amMARLEYSPNMarley Spoon 2021 Annual ReportMOB8:55amMOBILICOMMobilicom executing against strategy - revenue up 73%MOB8:46amMOBILICOMMOB - Appendix 4E Preliminary 2021 final reportMPL8:06amMEDIBANKHY22 Results - Investor PresentationMPL8:06amMEDIBANKHY22 Results - Media ReleaseMPL8:06amMEDIBANKHY22 Results - Appendix 4D and Financial ReportMSB8:33amMESOBLASTMSB Q2 Financial Results and Operational HighlightsMSB8:26amMESOBLASTSecond Quarter Results PresentationMSB8:23amMESOBLASTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMSV8:04amMITCH SERVFY22 Half Year Results PresentationMSV8:03amMITCH SERVHalf Year Report and AccountsMTH9:40amMITHRILFURTHER EXCELLENT METALLURGY RESULTSMTO6:40pmMOTORCYCLEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMWY2:17pmMIDWAYInvestor Conference TranscriptMXI10:10amMAXIPARTSMXI - Half Year Results PresentationMXI10:09amMAXIPARTSMXI - Half Year Results AnnouncementMXI10:07amMAXIPARTSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMXO9:38amMOTIOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMXO9:36amMOTIOAppendix 4DMYG8:01amMAYFGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMYX8:09amM PHARMA2022 Half Year Investor PresentationMYX8:09amM PHARMA2022 Half Year Media ReleaseMYX8:09amM PHARMAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNEU9:31amNEURENFDA approval for Angelman IND and Phase 2 trialNEW2:13pmNEW ENERGYFY2021 results presentationNEW2:05pmNEW ENERGYFull Year Statutory AccountsNGS8:42amNGSLTDPreliminary Final ReportNSR8:29amNSREITNSR Half Year Results PresentationNSR8:25amNSREITNSR Half Year Results AnnouncementNSR8:19amNSREITAppendix 4DNSX8:57amNSX LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNVX10:23amNOVONIXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNYR1:41pmNYRADANyrada Half Year Results FY2022NYR1:38pmNYRADAAppendix 4D and Half Year Report to 31 December 2021NZO7:44amNZ OIL&GASHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNZO7:43amNZ OIL&GASHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNZO7:43amNZ OIL&GASHalf Year AccountsOAU11:46amORAGOLDPresentation to 2021 AGMOEC8:04amORBITALInvestor Presentation - FY22 Half-Year Financial ResultsOEC8:04amORBITALFY22 Half-Year Financial ResultsOEC8:03amORBITALAppendix 4D & FY22 Half-Year Financial ReportOGC2:15pmOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold JORC Table - Haile UndergroundOGC8:45amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Continues to Intercept High Grade at Haile UGOMH2:15pmOM HLDNGSBYH:OMH Increases Manganese Joint Venture Interest to 51%ONE9:18amONEVIEWInvestor Presentation - Preliminary Final Report 2021ONE8:03amONEVIEWPreliminary Final ReportOZB5:57pmBETAAUSCOMEstimated Distribution AnnouncementOZG9:39amOZGROWTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPAC9:24amPACCURRENT1H FY2022 Results and Investor PresentationPAC9:14amPACCURRENTAppendix 4D and Condensed Interim Financial ReportPBH8:29amPOINTSBETH1 FY22 Results PresentationPBH8:25amPOINTSBETHY22 Appendix 4D and HY ReportPBP9:19amPROBIOTECFY22 Guidance UpdatePBP9:07amPROBIOTECHY22 Investor Presentation and OutlookPBP9:05amPROBIOTECHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPCG8:20amPENGANAPCG Appendix 4D and Interim Report 31 December 2021PCL8:01amPANCONTTotal Oil Discovery Offshore Namibia On-Trend to PCL PEL87PDN7:59amPALADINHalf Year AccountsPL86:00pmPLATO INMX1H FY2022 Financial HighlightsPL85:53pmPLATO INMXAppendix 4DPLY2:02pmPLAYSIDEHalf Year Results Investor Presentation (Updated)PLY8:36amPLAYSIDEHalf Year Results Investor PresentationPLY8:32amPLAYSIDEAppendix 4D & Half-Year AccountsPNL6:07pmDecember 2021 Quarterly ReportPNL6:05pmSeptember 2021 Quarterly ReportPNL3:46pmJune 2021 Quarterly ReportsPNV9:28amPOLYNOVO1H FY22 Results PresentationPNV9:28amPOLYNOVOAppendix 4D and 1H FY22 ReportPPG9:17amPRO PAC1H22 Investor presentationPPG9:16amPRO PAC1H22 Media releasePPG9:15amPRO PACHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPPY3:40pmPAPYRUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPSA8:55amPETSECAnnual Report to shareholdersPSC2:07pmPROSPECRESUpdate on Arcadia CPs including results of meetingPTX9:41amPRESCIENTAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportPVL9:30amPOWERHOUSEAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial StatementsPVS8:08amPIVOTALInvestor presentation for FY21 resultsPVS8:08amPIVOTALFY21 Results AnnouncementPVS8:08amPIVOTALAppendix 4E - FY21 Preliminary Final ReportPX18:41amPLEXUREPlexure Group Trading UpdateQAL9:00amQUALITASReaffirms Prospectus Forecasts and 1H 22 Results ReleaseQAL8:59amQUALITAS1H FY 22 Results PresentationQAL8:58amQUALITASAppendix 4D and 1H FY 22 Interim ReportQPO5:57pmBETAQPONEstimated Distribution AnnouncementQXR9:53amQXRESOURCETrading HaltQXR9:47amQXRESOURCEPause in TradingRAC1:56pmRACEONCOAppendix 4D & Half-Year Financial StatementsRAP9:37amRESAPPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRAS3:51pmRAGUSACompany UpdateRDG3:11pmRESDEVAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsRED7:58amRED 5 LTDAppendix 4D and half year accountsREX11:57amREG EX HLDInvestor Briefing- Half Year Results FY22REX11:56amREG EX HLDAnnouncement of Half Year Results FY2022REX11:55amREG EX HLDAppendix 4D and Announcement of Half Year Results FY2022RGS3:20pmHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRGS10:37amGrant of ASX WaiverRHY9:34amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsRHY9:12amRHYTHM BIOAppointment of New Company Secretary and General CounselRMC9:37amRESIMACInvestor PresentationRMC9:34amRESIMACResimac Group increases 1H22 NPAT by 6% to a record $53.5mRMC9:34amRESIMACHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRML9:24amRESOLMINPositive Technical Study Completed at Divide Block - 64NorthRXL10:27amROX RESHalf-Year Financial Report - 31 December 2021RXL9:47amROX RESRox Resources raises $4 million via Institutional PlacementSDF9:08amSTEADFASTClarification of 1H22 dividend record dateSE112:40pmSENSERAHalf Year Accounts - Appendix 4DSEC6:10pmSPHERIA EC1H FY2022 Financial HighlightsSEC6:03pmSPHERIA ECAppendix 4DSEG4:40pmSPORTS ENT1H22 Financial Results AnnouncementSEG4:37pmSPORTS ENTHalf Year AccountsSEN9:15amSENETASSenetas CEO Investor PresentationSEN9:15amSENETASSenetas Half-Year Results AnnouncementSEN9:14amSENETASAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportSES7:56amSECOSSES Half-yearly Results PresentationSES7:56amSECOSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSGI12:00pmSTEALTHSale of BSA Brands (UK) Shareholding for A$2.0mSHA8:40amSHAPE AUSTAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportSHJ8:45amSHINE CORPFY22 Half Year Results Investor PresentationSHJ8:42amSHINE CORPFY22 Half Year Financial Results OverviewSHJ8:17amSHINE CORPAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial StatementsSHN9:07amSUNSHGOLDHigh Grade Gold Intercepts in Triumph Southern CorridorSHV9:38amSELECTAGM PresentationSHV9:36amSELECTChairman and Managing Director's SpeechSIS6:01pmSIMBLEPreliminary Final Report AnnouncementSIS6:00pmSIMBLEAppendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report FY21SIX5:13pmSPRINTEXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSKT12:38pmSKY NET TVMt Wellington property sale becomes unconditionalSLC8:36amSUPERLOOP1H FY22 Cash Flow Statement - Additional InformationSMN7:43pmSTRUCT MONReinstatement to Official QuotationSMN7:43pmSTRUCT MONFederal Court Order and Cleansing NoticeSNL2:37pmSUPPLY NETAppendix 4D and Half Year Report 31 December 2021SPN4:54pmSPARC TECHAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Report and AccountsSRH3:14pmSAFEROADSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSRK10:31amSTRIKETrading HaltSRK10:24amSTRIKEPause in TradingST19:15amSPIRIT TECFY22 H1 Results PresentationST19:06amSPIRIT TECSpirit delivers record revenue growthST18:58amSPIRIT TECAppendix 4D - Half Year AccountsSTX8:06amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla UpdateSW15:04pmSWIFTNETGLSwift Half Year Results PresentationSW15:03pmSWIFTNETGLHalf Year Accounts and Appendix 4DTGH9:09amTERRAGENAnnouncement of Half Year ResultsTGH9:08amTERRAGENTGH Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial StatementsTIE9:36amTIETTOTietto Hits 503g/t Au within 10m @51g/t Au at AG CoreTIG8:59am2021 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportTKL8:03amTRAKA RESMore high-grade gold and copper intercepts at Mt CattlinTMH1:15pmTHEMRKTHLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTMZ8:42amTHOMSONRESLFB Drilling Program Commenced with Bygoo Tin ProjectTNR2:49pmTORIANResponse to ASX 3Y QueryTNT12:59pmTESSERENTInvestor UpdateTNT12:57pmTESSERENTLetter to ShareholdersTNT12:56pmTESSERENTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTNY2:39pmTINYBEANSTinybeans Releases 1H FY22 Results and Appendix 4DTNY2:37pmTINYBEANSAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsTPC4:22pmTPC CONSOLAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportTRP9:23amTISSUE REPAppendix 4D and Half Year Report to 31 December 2021TSI9:21amTOPSHELFFY22 1H Results PresentationTSI9:20amTOPSHELFFinancial results for the 6-month period ended 31 Dec 2021TSI9:08amTOPSHELFAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportTZL5:23pmTZ LIMITEDHalf-Year Results Impacted by Transformational QuarterTZL5:18pmTZ LIMITEDAppendix 4D Half-Year ReportTZN7:49amTERRAMINFinance Facility UpdateUOS5:59pmU.O. AUSTPreliminary Final ReportUOS5:31pmU.O. AUSTDividend/Distribution - UOSUOS12:04pmU.O. AUSTProfit Result (4th Qtr 2021) UOA Development BhdVAN9:17amVANGOMINVango Intersects Wide, High-Grade Gold Zones at MarymiaVBS4:31pmVECTUS BIOHalf Yearly Report and Appendix 4DVIP6:46pmVIP GLOVESAppendix 4D Half Year Report and AccountsVTG9:09amVITA GROUPVTG H1 FY22 Financial Results Announcement and PresentationVTG9:08amVITA GROUPVTG H1 FY22 - Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportVVA8:17amVIVALEISURBi-Monthly Presentation (Nov/Dec 2021)VVA8:15amVIVALEISURFY2022 Half Year Results PresentationVVA8:14amVIVALEISURFY2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementVVA8:12amVIVALEISURFY2022 Half Year Financial StatementsVVA8:12amVIVALEISURAppendix 4DWGX8:00amWESTGOLDHalf Year Results PresentationWGX8:00amWESTGOLDFinancial Results H1 FY22WGX8:00amWESTGOLDHalf Year Financial Results H1 FY 2022WHK9:07amWHITEHAWKPreliminary Final ReportWIC9:45amWESTOZICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWML10:13amWOOMERAResignation of Managing DirectorWOO5:55pmWOOBOARDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWTL12:14pmWT FIN GRPHalf Year ResultsWTN8:32amWINTONLANDAmendment to First Half FY22 Results AnnouncementXTC1:18pmXANTIPPEReinstatement to Official QuotationXTC1:18pmXANTIPPEOption Agreement to Acquire Luz Maria Lithium Brine TenementZBT12:07pmZEBITFY2021 Results AnnouncementZBT12:06pmZEBITAppendix 4E and FY2021 AccountsZER8:01amZETA RESHalf Yearly Report and AccountsZMM11:36amZIMILMITEDAppendix 4D


----------



## barney (28 February 2022)

3.50pm Monday 28th Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading1ST11:36am1ST GROUPAppendix 4D - Half Year Report3DA12:08pmAMAEROINTFY22 Half Year Results3DA11:58amAMAEROINTAppendix 4D and Half Year Report4DX9:01am4DMEDICAL4DMedical Reports 1H FY22 Results4DX8:57am4DMEDICALAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report8CO10:03am8COMMONLTDGovERP and CardHero to drive revenue growth8CO9:59am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4D and Half Yearly Financial ReportA3D9:36amAURORALABSA3D Launches Print Demonstration Campaign to Aerospace StandABR10:54amAMERPACBOScheme of Arrangement Becomes EffectiveABX9:31amABXGROUPABX JV Agreement SignedAD110:07amAD1 HOLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsADD1:13pmADAVALEInvestor Presentation - Market and Exploration UpdateADT8:52amADRIATICVares Project Construction UpdateAHF11:07amAUSDAIRYCommentary on Half Year Report & Chemist Warehouse ListingsAHF11:05amAUSDAIRYAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportAIQ3:25pmA INV TRSTFull Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4EAIR3:25pmASTIVITAAppendix 4DAKE8:18amALLKEMAllkem FY22 Half Year ResultsAKE8:18amALLKEMFY22 Half Year Results PresentationAKE8:18amALLKEMFY22 Half Year Report & AccountsAKE8:17amALLKEMAppendix 4DAKP2:25pmAUDIOPIXELPreliminary Final ReportAL39:40amAML3DHalf Yearly Report and AccountsALA10:00amAROVELLAAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportAMD8:15amARROW MINCorporate RestructureANL9:59amAMANI GOLDDRILLHOLE CONFIRMS BROAD GOLD MINERALISATION AT KEBIGADAAOF9:31amAU OFFICEHalf Year 2022 Results PresentationAOF9:23amAU OFFICEAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportAPW9:57amAIMSPROSECAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportAR112:45pmAUST RESAustral Resources Appendix 4EARN7:59amALDORONew Assay Results in for Wyemandoo Pegmatite ProjectAS110:15amANGELFY21 financial results - Angel delivers another record yearAS110:13amANGELAppendix 4E and Annual ReportATH2:23pmALTERITYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUA9:47amAUDEARAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUC8:02amWithdrawal of section 249D NoticesAVC3:45pmAUCTUS INVAppendix 4D & Interim Financial Report - December 2021AVD8:01amAVADAGROUPFY22 Half Year Results PresentationAVD8:01amAVADAGROUPFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementAVD8:01amAVADAGROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAVE9:51amAVECHOAppendix 4E and Annual Report 31 December 2021AVH10:59amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Corporate PresentationB4P9:08amBEFOREPAYH1 FY22 Results PresentationB4P9:08amBEFOREPAYH1 FY22 Results AnnouncementB4P9:03amBEFOREPAYAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year ReportBAS10:06amBASS OILTrading haltBAS9:57amBASS OILPause in tradingBBL12:08pmBRIS BRONCFull Year Statutory AccountsBCN1:37pmBEACON MINAppendix 4D and 2021 Half Year Financial ReportBCT10:13amBLUECHIIPAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial ReportBEE10:12amBROO LTDReissue of Annual ReportBET9:59amBETMAKTECHFY22 Half Year Results PresentationBET9:55amBETMAKTECHAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportBIO8:15amBIOME AUSTRecord H1 sales deliver 98% revenue growthBIO8:13amBIOME AUSTAppendix 4D and Half Yearly ReportBMO9:06amBASTIONMINCapote Induced PolarisationBNL9:57amBLUESTARTrading HaltBNL9:50amBLUESTARPause in TradingBOC12:09pmBOUGVLLE.CPreliminary Final ReportBPP10:15amBABYLONPUBPP - Half Year Results H1 FY22 CommentaryBPP10:11amBABYLONPUHalf Year Report & AccountsBSA10:04amBSA AUSTHalf Year Investor InformationBSA10:02amBSA AUSTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBSE7:52amBASEIRONFY22 Half Year Financial ResultsBSX9:08amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Completes PFS at Ta Khoa Nickel ProjectBTN9:33amBUTN1H22 Results - Investor PresentationBTN9:32amBUTNFinancial Results - 31 December 2021BTN9:26amBUTNAppendix 4D - 31 December 2021BUD1:55pmBUDDYJanuary 2022 Monthly Appendix 4CBWX8:46amBWXLIMITEDConsolidated Half Yearly Report and AccountsCAI7:53amCALIDUSRESCalidus on track for first gold pourCAQ7:51amCAQHOLDLTDPreliminary Final ReportCAY10:14amCANYONReinstatement to Official QuotationCAY10:14amCANYONMinim Martap Project UpdateCCZ7:57amCASTILLOCOMaiden Mineral Resource Estimate - Big One DepositCHM10:37amCHIMERICHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCKA9:58amCOKALBBM Progress on Road Batu Tuhup to Pit 3CM89:07amCROWDDecember 2021 Half Year Letter to ShareholdersCM89:03amCROWDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCNQ10:02amCLEAN TEQCNQ Update on Interim Financial Results and ProgressCNQ9:48amCLEAN TEQAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportCNW3:27pmCIRRUS NETH1 FY22 Results - Continued Focus on Services Strategic GrowCNW3:25pmCIRRUS NETApp 4D - H1 FY22 FinancialsCOD8:17amCODAMINLTD60% Increase to Strike Length at Emmie Deeps IOCGCPH9:57amCRESOHalucenex secures Clinical Trial AuthorisationCSS9:34amCLEAN SEASHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCT18:58amCONST TECHAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsCTQ10:06amCARETEQLTDHalf Year Results PresentationCTQ10:05amCARETEQLTDAppendix 4D & Half Year ResultsCU69:54amCLARITY PHUpdate on China Grand Pharmaceutical and Healthcare HoldingsCVN9:35amCARNARVONPavo-1 Drilling UpdateCXO11:27amCORE EXPAcquisition of Prospective ML's adjacent Finniss CompletedCYM9:36amCYPRIUMMETNifty West Grows with Further Significant Cu IntersectionsCYP9:30amCYNATA THRNotice of Allowance for Cynata Chinese PatentCZL7:58amCONS ZINCCompany PresentationD2O3:40pmDUXTONAnnual Report to shareholdersDBF1:45pmDUXTONFARMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDBI9:32amDALRYMPLE2021 Full Year Financial Results - Investor PresentationDBI9:28amDALRYMPLE2021 Full Year Financial ResultsDBI9:26amDALRYMPLEAppendix 4E and 2021 Full Year Financial ResultsDDR10:59amDICKERDATAInvestor PresentationDDR10:59amDICKERDATADDR FY21 Financial ResultsDDR10:48amDICKERDATAAppendix 4EDEM8:34amDEMEM LTDCY2021 Consolidated Financial ReportDEM8:27amDEMEM LTDAppendix 4E and Annual ReportDOC8:22amDOCTORCAREInvestor Presentation FY21 Prelim Results & Capital RaisingDOC8:19amDOCTORCAREPreliminary FY 2021 Results Announcement & Appendix 4EDOC8:12amDOCTORCAREDOC Closes A$11.2m Placement and Launches A$1m SPPDOU7:58amDOUUGHDouugh partners with TrueLayer for open banking data accessDSE9:51amDROPSUITEInvestor PresentationDSE9:51amDROPSUITECommentary on FY ResultsDSE9:48amDROPSUITEAppendix 4EDTC8:13amDAMSTRAH1 FY22 Results PresentationDTC8:13amDAMSTRADamstra H1 FY22 ResultsDTC8:13amDAMSTRAAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportDXB9:24amDIMERIXDSMB Change to REMAP-CAP COVID-19 StudyE2M9:55amE2METALSFurther high-grade surface targets at El RosilloE3310:39amEAST33 LTDHalf year results and revised guidanceE3310:36amEAST33 LTDHalf year results for announcement to the marketEBN10:01amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 28 Feb 2022ECG8:11amECARGOAppointment of Chief Financial OfficerECG8:08amECARGO2021 Full Year Financial ResultsECG8:07amECARGO2021 Preliminary Final ReportECL9:12amEXCELSIORAppendix 4D and Financial Reports 31 December 2021ECT1:53pmENVIRONHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEFE9:46amEASTERNRESLCY: Executes farm-in HOA on Taylor Lookout.EFE9:10amEASTERNRESEastern Resources Acquires Lithium Tantalum ProjectEGR9:23amECOGRAFEpanko Showcased at Tanzanian Government Mining ConferenceEGY8:09amENERGYTECHEGY HY Presentation 31 December 2021EGY8:09amENERGYTECHEGY Appendix 4D and HY Financial Report 31 December 2021EMB3:10pmEMBELTONDividend/Distribution - EMBEOS9:42amELEC OPTICFY2021 Results PresentationEOS9:41amELEC OPTICPreliminary Final ReportERA8:20amERAERA 2021 Full Year ResultsERA8:19amERAPreliminary Final ReportERA8:18amERAAnnual Statement of Reserves and ResourcesEVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces results for year ending 31 December 2021EVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces results for year ending 31 December 2021EVO7:31amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces results for year ending 31 December 2021EVO7:30amEVOLVE EDUEVO announces results for year ending 31 December 2021EVR8:57amEVRESOURCEEVR to Acquire Highly Prospective Don Enrique Copper ProjectEXR8:37amELIXIR NRG2022 Drilling Program CommencesEZZ2:50pmEZZ LIFEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFFF10:01amFORBIDDENForbidden Foods 1H FY22 PresentationFFF10:00amFORBIDDENHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFFI3:40pmF.F.I.HOLDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFFT1:38pmFFT GROUPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFGR12:11pmFIRSTGRAPHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFGX3:36pmFUTURE GENAppendix 4E and Annual ReportFLC8:24amFLUENCEAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportFLO10:01amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 28 Feb 2022FNT9:27amFRONTIER128,000oz Au Maiden Inferred Resource at Saki Prospect PNGGAL8:31amGALILEOFraser Range RC Drill Campaign CommencesGCA10:01amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 28 Feb 2022GCY7:56amGASCOYNEGilbey's North Discovery Delivers Best Hole to DateGDG7:59amGEN DEVAppendix 4DGFN9:47amGEFEN INTPreliminary Final ReportGIB1:08pmGIBBRIVERIroquois Soil Sampling Highlights Zinc-Lead Feeder ZoneGLA9:01amGLADIATORExploration Programs Progressing at Minjingu and MkujuGNE7:32amGENESIS NZHY22 Investor PresentationGNE7:31amGENESIS NZHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGO29:47amGO2PEOPLEHalf Year Financial Report 31 December 2021 and Appendix 4DGRL9:35amGODOLPHINTrading HaltGVF11:38amGLOBALVALGVF outperforms global share markets with lower risk profileGVF11:30amGLOBALVALAppendix 4D & Half Year Results - 31 December 2021HCT9:34amHOLISTAAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportHFY8:31amHUBIFYLTDHFY 1H FY22 Financial Results PresentationHFY8:30amHUBIFYLTDHFY 1H FY22 Interim Financial ReportHLA10:09amHEALTHIAH1 FY22 Investor PresentationHLA9:55amHEALTHIAH1 FY22 Results AnnouncementHLA9:54amHEALTHIAAppendix 4D Half Year ReportHMG8:00amHAMELINAirborne Magnetics Identify Three New Targets - West TanamiHMY7:34amHARMONEY1H22 Results AnnouncementHMY7:34amHARMONEY1H22 Results PresentationHMY7:34amHARMONEY1H22 Half Year ReportHMY7:33amHARMONEYAppendix 4DHPC2:53pmHYDRATIONAppendix 4EHSC9:22amHSCTECHAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportHTG9:52amHARVESTTGHarvest Receives Binding Commitments for $6.78 MillionHYD9:45amHYDRIXHydrix completes A$2.82M placementICS12:24pmICSGLOBALHalf Year AccountsIHL1:54pmINHEALTHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIHL8:25amINHEALTHIncannex Lists on Nasdaq and Rings Closing BellIMB10:35amINTELLMGLFY22 Half-Year Results and OutlookIMB10:34amINTELLMGLAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportIMS8:07amIMPELUS31/12/21 Quarterly Activities Appendix 4C & Cashflow reportIMU10:07amIMUGENEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIPG9:10amIPDGROUPH1 FY22 Investor PresentationIPG9:10amIPDGROUPResults for the Half Year ended 31 December 2021IPG9:07amIPDGROUPAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportIRX10:42amINHALERXPreliminary Final ReportISU8:00amISELECTHY FY22 Investor PresentationISU8:00amISELECTHY FY22 Results ReleaseISU8:00amISELECTHY FY22 Appendix 4DIVC8:24amINVOCAREFY21 Results Investor PresentationIVC8:23amINVOCAREPositive recovery and momentum in a year of disruptionIVC8:22amINVOCAREFY21 Appendix 4E & Financial StatementsIVZ8:18amINVICTUSFinal Processed Seismic Data ReceivedJAV8:44amJAVELINHigh Grade Copper and Wide Gold-Copper IntersctionsJXT3:11pmJAXSTALTDHalf Year Summary PresentationJXT3:08pmJAXSTALTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKIL10:15amKILANDAppendix 4D and Interim Report December 2021KSL8:58amKINAFY2021 Results Investor PresentationKSL8:58amKINAFY2021 Results ASX & PNGX AnnouncementKSL8:56amKINAAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report - 31 December 2021KSL8:55amKINADividend/Distribution - KSLKTG8:07amKTIGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKZA9:44amKAZIAFirst patient into Cornell keto studyKZR9:52amKALAMAZOOLithium Soil Program Completed at Marble Bar ProjectLCE2:56pmLOND CITYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLCY9:46amLEGACYIRONExecutes farm-in HOA on Taylor Lookout.LCY9:10amLEGACYIRONEFE: Eastern Resources Acquires Lithium Tantalum ProjectLDX8:27amLUMOSFebriDx Update - Brazil Market Authorisation & New StudyLDX8:22amLUMOSFY2022 Half Year UpdateLDX8:20amLUMOSLumos Diagnostics FY22 First Half Year ResultsLDX8:10amLUMOSAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportLFG8:54amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results - Media ReleaseLFG8:54amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results - AnnouncementLFG8:54amLIBERTY FGLFG Half Year Results - PresentationLFG8:53amLIBERTY FGLFG Appendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial StatementLGP8:11amLITTLEGRNHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLNU9:39amLINIUSTECHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLOM8:26amLUCAPAPreliminary Final ReportLRK10:10amLARKDCLHalf Year Results Investor PresentationLRK10:09amLARKDCLResults for Half Year to 31 December 2021LRK10:08amLARKDCLAppendix 4D & Half Yearly Report and AccountsLRS7:59amLATRES$2.5m Option Funding Agreement to Advance Projects in BrazilLRT8:41amLOWELL RESLRT Interim Reporting including Appendix 4DLVH10:21amLIVEHIREUpdated 2022 H1 Results PresentationLVH8:23amLIVEHIRE2022 H1 Results PresentationLVH8:22amLIVEHIREAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportMAD8:41amMADERGROUPHalf Year Financial Results - 1H FY22MAD8:27amMADERGROUPAppendix 4DMCT9:06amMETALICITYDrilling Underway to Test Substantial ExtensionsMCX3:38pmMARINERCORAppendix 4DMEK7:57amMEEKAGOLD2563ppm REO in Drilling at Cascade REE ProjectMGL3:05pmMAGONTECMagontec Press Release 2021 Annual ResultMGL3:04pmMAGONTECMagontec 2021 Results PresentationMGL2:59pmMAGONTECAppendix 4E Annual Result 31 December 2021MIH8:55amMNC INVESTPreliminary Final ReportMIL9:21amMIL-SGResignation of CEOMIO7:54amMACARTHURMMD&A to 31 December 2021MIO7:54amMACARTHURMInterim Financial Statement to 31 December 2021MLS7:57amMETALS AUSOutstanding 96.8% Flake Graphite Concentrate for Lac RainyMMG8:25amMONGERGOLDProvidence Drilling Uncovers Further Significant Gold ResultMOQ8:31amMOQLIMITED2022 Half Year Results, Equity Raising and Strategic ReviewMOQ8:17amMOQLIMITEDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMRC12:39pmMIN.COMMODMRC Annual Mineral Resource and Ore Reserves StatementMRC10:02amMIN.COMMOD2021 Final Results SummaryMRC9:59amMIN.COMMODAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial StatementsMRI1:27pmMYREWARDSMRI - FY22 Half Year Report and Appendix 4DMYD7:56amMYDEALMYD H1 FY22 Investor PresentationMYD7:56amMYDEALMYD Continues to Deliver Record Revenue GrowthMYD7:56amMYDEALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMYE9:53amMETAROCKMetarock Half Year Results Press ReleaseMYE9:21amMETAROCKMetarock Half Year Results PresentationMYE9:01amMETAROCKHalf Yearly Report and AccountsN1H10:26amN1HOLDINGSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNC69:44amNANOLLOSESuccessful Completion of Pilot SpinNCL9:38amNETCENTRICNCL Delivers FY2021 Growth in Revenue and Underlying EBITDANCL9:31amNETCENTRICPreliminary Final ReportNCM8:11amNEWCRESTNewcrest receives final approval for Pretivm acquisitionNCZ9:36amNEWCENTURCentury ball mill operation update and guidance reconfirmedNET3:41pmNETLINKZAppendix 4D and Interim Financial Report December 2021NEW8:52amNEW ENERGYSale of US AssetsNGE8:57amNGECAPITALAppendix 4E and 2021 Annual ReportNHC1:05pmNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities ReportNIS9:17amNICKELSRCHNew Greenfields Targets IdentifiedNME9:06amNEX METALSMCT: Drilling Underway to Test Substantial ExtensionsNOL9:00amNOBLEOAKHalf Year ResultsNOL8:59amNOBLEOAKHalf Year Results PresentationNOL8:53amNOBLEOAKAppendix 4DNOR3:13pmNORWOODAppendix 4D & Interim Financial ReportNOU9:15amNOUMI LTD1H FY22 Appendix 4D and Financial ReportNOU9:13amNOUMI LTD1H FY22 Investor PresentationNOU9:12amNOUMI LTD1HFY22 Results AnnouncementNOV11:57amNOVATTIHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNOX8:43amNOXOPHARMFirst Patient Treated in CEP-2 Sarcoma TrialNSB10:03amNEUROSCIENNSB 1HY22 Key Activity HighlightsNSB9:45amNEUROSCIENHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNUH9:53amNUHEARAH1 FY22 - Nuheara Well Placed to GrowNUH9:46amNUHEARAAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportNVA1:09pmNOVA MINKorbel Gold Project Starter Pit Scoping StudyNVA9:56amNOVA MINPause in TradingNWM8:29amNORWESTMINSignificant REE anomaly at Arunta WestNXG7:49amNEXGENAudited 2021 Annual Financial StatementsNZS9:35amNZ COASTALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOCC9:24amORTHOCELLStriate US Market Entry UpdateOEX7:58amOILEX LTDMedway Hub CCS ProjectOLI2:20pmOLIVERSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOLL9:36amOPENLEARNPreliminary Final Report and CommentaryOMH3:34pmOM HLDNGSMedia Release FY2021 NPAT $81.9 million Dividend 2cpsOMH3:32pmOM HLDNGSFY2021 NET PROFIT AFTER TAX $81.9 million Dividend 2cpsOPL10:10amOPYLLIMITDAppendix 4D & Half Year ResultsOPT8:38amOPTHEAOpthea Half Year Report and AccountsOSP9:00amOSPREY MEDOsprey Medical Financial Results for FY2021OSP8:59amOSPREY MEDAppendix 4E and FY2021 Consolidated Financial StatementsOTW8:39amOTW HLDINGHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOVN9:11amOVENTUSOventus Investor PresentationOVN9:05amOVENTUSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPAB8:49amPATRYSStable Cell Line for Production of PAT-DX3 EstablishedPCK9:12amPAINCHEKAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportPE19:34amPENGANAPETPE1 Appendix 4D and Interim Report 31 December 2021PEC7:56amPERPET RESPEC Signs Joint Co-operation Agreement for Geraldton PortPET10:21amPHOSLOCKPreliminary 2021 FY Results CommentaryPET10:21amPHOSLOCKPreliminary 2021 FY Results and Appendix 4EPG111:27amPEARGLOBALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPGC8:36amPARAGON1H FY22 Results PresentationPGC8:34amPARAGON1H FY22 Financial ResultsPGC8:33amPARAGONAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportPHL9:37amPROPELLHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPNC3:08pmPIONEER CR1H22 Results Presentation - 'Primed for Growth'PNC3:08pmPIONEER CRTurnaround half positions Pioneer as 'Primed for Growth'PNC3:05pmPIONEER CRAppendix 4D and Half-year ReportPNT9:55amPANTHERExceptional High-Grade Nickel-Cobalt Zones InterceptedPPY9:27amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPPY9:26amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPRN8:34amPERENTIAppointment of Non Executive DirectorPRU8:16amPERSEUSInvestor Presentation Orca Gold AcquisitionPRU8:16amPERSEUSPerseus enters into agreement to acquire Orca Gold Inc.PYR8:25amPAYRIGHTPYR FY22 Half Year Results PresentationPYR8:24amPAYRIGHTPYR FY22 Half Year ResultsPYR8:19amPAYRIGHTPYR Half Yearly Report and AccountsQXR9:55amQXRESOURCE$2.85M Placement to Cornerstone Investor Suzhou TA&ARAD10:22amRADIOPHARMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRAG7:55amRAGNARTermination of Agreement to Acquire Lithium TenementsRBD7:33amRESTBRANNZPreliminary Final ReportRBR2:31pmRBR GROUPAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportREM1:56pmREMSENSERemSense 1H Dec 2021 ResultsREM1:55pmREMSENSEAppendix 4D & Financial Report for HY 31 December 2021RFA9:53amRAREFOODSHalf Year AccountsRFT3:47pmRECTIFIERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRFX9:47amREDFLOWRedflow H1FY22 Results PresentationRFX9:36amREDFLOWRedflow H1FY22 Results AnnouncementRFX9:33amREDFLOWRedflow Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportRGI10:51amROTOGROTrading HaltRGI9:54amROTOGROPause in TradingRHT7:46amRESONANCEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRMS8:16amRAMELIUSMt Magnet and Edna May study updatesRNE10:41amRENUENERGYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsROC2:00pmROCKETBOOTAppendix 4D - Half-year Report 31 December 2021SBW8:38amSHEKELFY21 Results AnnouncementSBW8:37amSHEKELPreliminary Final ReportSCL8:11amSCHROLE GPAppendix 4E and Annual ReportSCU9:13amSTEMCELLMarket UpdateSCU8:33amSTEMCELLVariation of Lantene Acquisition AgreementSFG8:30amSEAFARMSHalf Year Results PresentationSFG8:29amSEAFARMSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSFR8:00amSANDFIREDecember 2021 Half Year Results PresentationSFR7:59amSANDFIREDecember 2021 Half Year Financial Results AnnouncementSFR7:59amSANDFIREDecember 2021 Half Year Financial Report and Appendix 4DSHM9:28amSHRIRO2022 Half Year Results Market ReleaseSHM9:25amSHRIROAppendix 4D and 2022 Half Year Financial StatementsSKF9:29amSKYFIISkyfii 1H FY2022 Financial ReviewSKF9:15amSKYFIISkyfii 1H22 Interim Financial Report & Appendix 4DSLA8:58amSILK LASERSILK Delivers Further Revenue and Earnings Growth in H1 FY22SLA8:55amSILK LASERSILK H1 FY22 Results PresentationSLA8:52amSILK LASERAppendix 4D & FY22 Half-Year Financial StatementsSMX1:31pmS-MATTERSAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportSNS9:38amSENSENSenSen 1H FY22 Result demonstrates growth momentumSNS9:31amSENSENAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportSP37:57amSPECTURH1 FY22 Financial Statements and Appendix 4DSPT8:26amSPLITITFY21 Appendix 4ESRK9:30amSTRIKEFunding Secured and Production to Commence at Paulsens East.SRL8:35amSUNRISEAppendix 4D - Half Year ReportSRY3:03pmSTORYILTDDelay in lodgement of Appendix 4D and HY Financial ReportSRZ9:16amSTELLARStellar Pegs Prospective Lithium & Tin Ground in NE TasmaniaSST12:41pmSTEAMSHIPPreliminary Final ReportSTK9:33amSTRICKLANDIroquois Soil Sampling Highlights Zinc-Lead Feeder ZoneSUB10:01amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 28 Feb 2022SUN10:13amSUNCORPSuncorp on standby for flood impacted customersSUN9:59amSUNCORPPause in TradingSXE8:10amSTH X ELECInvestor Presentation - Half Year ResultsSXE8:10amSTH X ELECHalf Year Results AnnouncementSXE8:07amSTH X ELECAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportSYA10:29amSAYONASuspension from Official QuotationSZL10:26amSEZZLE INCZ1P: InvestorPresentation - ZIP Announces Acquisition of SZLSZL10:25amSEZZLE INCZ1P: ZIP Announces Acquisition of SezzleSZL10:25amSEZZLE INCAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final AccountsSZL10:16amSEZZLE INCTrading HaltSZL9:48amSEZZLE INCPause in TradingTBA10:18amTOMBOLAPlacementTER11:58amTERRACOMTerraCom signs US$60 million prepayment term sheetTER11:38amTERRACOMAppendix 4D and December 2021 Half Year Financial StatementsTER9:52amTERRACOMAppendix 4D and December 2021 Half Year Financial StatementsTFL8:46amTASFOODS2021 Investor PresentationTFL8:42amTASFOODS2021 Annual Results AnnouncementTFL8:38amTASFOODS2021 Annual ReportTFL8:25amTASFOODSAppendix 4ETIG9:27amTigers Realm Coal UpdateTMB8:01amTAMBOURAHHigh-Grade Gold Soil Samples at Tambourah GoldfieldTML3:05pmTIMAHAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report FY2021TPP8:50amTEMPOPreliminary Final Report and Appendix 4ETRN8:17amTORRENSCOD: 60% Increase to Strike Length at Emmie Deeps IOCGTSN8:34amSUSTAIN1H FY22 Financial ResultsTSN8:33amSUSTAINAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportTTB2:06pmTOTALBRAINHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTTM9:00amTITANMINMore High-grade Gold & Silver at DynastyTYR9:44amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 102 - Week Ended 25 February 2022TZN7:56amTERRAMINAmended Appendix 5BUBI9:17amUNI BIOSENRegulatory Approval to sell Xprecia Prime in EuropeUUL3:25pmULTIMA UTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVBC9:19amVERBRECLVBC H1 FY22 Results Webinar PostponementVBC9:18amVERBRECLVerbrec H1 FY22 Results PresentationVBC9:14amVERBRECLVerbrec H1 FY22 Interim Results AnnouncementVBC9:10amVERBRECLVerbrec Appendix 4D H1 FY22VG19:01amVGI GLOBALUpdate on Proposed Merger between VGI and RegalVG18:33amVGI GLOBALAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportVG89:05amVGI ASIANUpdate on Proposed Merger between VGI and RegalVG88:40amVGI ASIANAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportVGI8:57amVGI PRTNRSUpdate on Proposed Merger between VGI and RegalVGI8:50amVGI PRTNRSFY21 Results ReleaseVGI8:37amVGI PRTNRSAppendix 4E and FY21 Annual ReportVIG1:18pmVICTORHalf Yearly Report and AccountsVMT8:00amVMOTOPreliminary Final ReportVOL8:44amVICTRY OFFVictory Offices H1 FY22 ResultsVOL8:42amVICTRY OFFAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report - 31 Dec 2021VRC9:08amVOLTTrading HaltVRT10:51amVIRTUSBGH Revised ProposalVRT9:48amVIRTUSPause in TradingW2V9:23amWAY2VATW2V increases transaction volume 87% in milestone yearW2V9:16amWAY2VATPreliminary Final ReportWMC10:44amWILUNAWiluna's First Concentrate Shipment Departs FremantleWML10:04amWOOMERAExploration to Commence over Key Lithium TenementsWNX10:01amWELLNEXWellnex Life Releases Half Year ReportWNX9:58amWELLNEXHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWPR9:08amWAYPOINTRTWaypoint REIT FY2021 Results PresentationWPR9:07amWAYPOINTRTWaypoint REIT FY2021 ResultsWPR9:07amWAYPOINTRTAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Statements for FY2021WRK10:33amWRKRLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportWTL1:30pmWT FIN GRPHalf year and 4D commentaryWTL1:24pmWT FIN GRPHalf Year AccountsWWG9:15amWISEWAYGRPHalf Year Results AnnouncementWWG9:11amWISEWAYGRPAppendix 4D & Half Year ResultsWZR7:58amWISR LTDWZR Company Update H1FY22WZR7:58amWISR LTDWZR H1FY22 Revenue up 163% on pcp to $26.2MWZR7:58amWISR LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsXF112:33pmXREFXref Limited - Appendix 4D - 31 December 2021XTE3:28pmXTEKLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsYAL3:07pmYANCOALCoal Resources and Coal Reserves StatementYOJ9:18amYOJEEAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportZ1P10:26amZIPCOLTDInvestor Presentation - ZIP Announces Acquisition of SezzleZ1P10:25amZIPCOLTDZIP Announces Acquisition of SezzleZ1P10:15amZIPCOLTDH1 FY22 Investor PresentationZ1P10:14amZIPCOLTDH1 FY22 Half Year ResultZ1P10:04amZIPCOLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsZ1P9:26amZIPCOLTDTrading Halt


----------



## barney (2 March 2022)

Close 2nd Feb 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:24amADALTAChinese patent granted for AD-214A2B8:30amA2B AUSTAppointment of Mark Bayliss and Retirement of Louise McCannAAR9:25amANGLOAKN: High-grade copper, zinc and silver from Onedin assaysAGC8:53amAGCLTDNear Surface Gold Intersected along Boxdale-Carlisle TrendAKN9:25amAUKINGHigh-grade copper, zinc and silver from final Onedin assaysAKO8:48amAKORA RESBekisopa Southern Zone Extends Iron Ore Strike to 5kmAMM9:26amARMADAAMM Renewal of Permit G5-555APC9:27amAUSPOTASHLake Wells Sulphate of Potash ProjectATL9:14amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on NZ Commerce Commission ClearanceAUC9:25amTrading HaltAUN9:54amAURUMINMDI: Sale of Sandstone Gold Project UpdateAUN9:32amAURUMINEntitlement Offer ClosedAVR10:26amANTERISUSD 20M Placement - Perceptive AdvisorsBAS9:41amBASS OILBass Expands in Cooper Basin & Completes $1.2m PlacementBCA9:23amBLK CANYONManganese Discovery at FB3 - Flanagan Bore ProjectBEZ2:03pmBESRAGOLDQ2 2021 Financial Results in compliance with Canadian FIlingBGT10:04amBIOGENETECGrant of United States PatentBLY8:28amBOARTPolish Manufacturing Plant Completes Largest OrderBNZ9:35amBENZMININGSULPHIDE AND QUARTZ VEINING IDENTIFIED AT PLACER LAKEBPT9:42amBEACHBAS:Bass Expands in Cooper Basin & Completes $1.2m PlacementCAE9:58amCANNINDAHCAE Executes Placement AgreementCDX10:03amCARDIEXLTDMobvoi launches TicWatch GTH Pro with ArtyCHN8:31amCHALICENew Results Highlight Underground Potential at JulimarCIM10:35amCIMICCIMICs CPB WINS $395M SYDNEY METRO WSA WORKSCLA9:11amCELRESTrading HaltCOB8:26amCOBALT BLUGrant of Australian Major Project StatusCOD10:02amCODAMINLTDTRN: Target's StatementCOD9:18amCODAMINLTDBidder's StatementCPM9:08amCOOPERMETGround geophysics identify robust conductors at Mt Isa EastCUS10:22amCOPPERCEO AppointmentCWX9:48amCARAWINEBCA: Manganese Discovery at FB3 - Flanagan Bore ProjectCXO9:23amCORE EXPCore and Tesla execute Binding Term Sheet for Lithium supplyDRE8:26amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Commenced at Illaara ProjectDTC9:03amDAMSTRADamstra Appointed as Tech Partner on North East Link ProjectDVP9:11amDEVELOPExtension of Closing Date for Retail Entitlement OfferECT9:15amENVIRONInvestVictoria R&D Loan Second drawEGR9:31amECOGRAFPartnership with Vermeer to Evaluate Surface Miner at EpankoEMP9:48amEMPERORAGR Engaged for Well & Environmental ApprovalEMU9:48amEMU NLPetrology confirms Primary Nickel Sulphides at Sunfire ProjeERL9:12amEMPIRE RESExcellent Assay Results from Smiths WellGLL12:05pmGAL ENERGYRig secured for Glenaras drilling programmeGRL11:03amGODOLPHINGodolphin Farm-in on Advanced Rare Earth Element ProjectHLA12:51pmHEALTHIAAcquisition Settlement & FY22 Interim Dividend DatesHMX8:26amHAMMERSignificant New Drill Targets Defined across Mt Isa ProjectsIDA12:40pmINDIANARESInvestor PresentationIPX9:38amIPERIONXIperionX & MRL to Qualify U.S. Titanium Powder for U.S. NavyKCC8:28amKINCORACOPResource estimate work commenced for Bronze Fox projectM248:21amMAMBALTDShallow Gold Intersected at Calyerup CreekMCA8:29amMURRAY CODProgress ReportMDI9:54amSale of Sandstone Gold Project UpdateMDI9:50amBarkly Copper-Gold Super Project UpdateMKL9:44amMIGHTYKINGMK's First Console Title, Conan Chop Chop Releases WorldwideMLS8:25amMETALS AUSOutstanding Lithium & Rubidium Results for Manindi ProjectMOT10:22amMETINCOMEResults of Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferMSV8:28amMITCH SERVBLY: Polish Manufacturing Plant Completes Largest OrderMVP10:18amMEDICALDEVGreen Whistle gets the Green Light - FDA Clears US TrialOEL9:30amOTTOENERGYExploration and Operations UpdateOMH12:19pmOM HLDNGSInvestor Presentation FY2021 Financial ResultsPAM9:43amPA METALSDrilling Update- Reung Kiet Lithium ProspectPCH1:46pmPROP CONLetter to ShareholdersPFE9:43amPANTERASecurity Class Suspension from Quotation PFEO ONLYPRL8:26amPROVINCEProvince Announces Positive Scoping StudyPUA8:24amPEAKMINLTDImpressive Ni-Cu values over Green Rocks EM conductorsQRI10:06amQUAL RE IFUpdate - Notification of Estimated DistributionRHY8:46amRHYTHM BIORhythm Biosciences - Investor Webinar PresentationRML10:23amRESOLMINBoard ChangesROG9:26amRED SKYKillanoola PRL13 Seismic Survey Acquisition CompletedRXM11:52amREXMINHog Ranch drilling continues to deliver solid resultsS2R9:52amS2RESOURCEDisseminated sulphides at West MurchisonSCN9:09amSCORPIONPharos Lithium Corridor Extended to 50kmSES8:23amSECOSUnited Natural Food Inc selects SECOS' MyEcoPet in USASHH8:22amSHREE MINDrilling Commences at Lachlan Fold Belt ProjectSI69:47amSIXSIG METCompany Update - Monument Gold ProjectSIG9:49amSIGMAHEALTProfit GuidanceTLX9:05amTELIXPHARMCancellation of Share Purchase PlanTOE9:45amTORO ENERGNickel Drilling Recommenced and Uranium StudyTRN10:02amTORRENSTarget's StatementTRN9:18amTORRENSCOD:Bidder's StatementUBI8:28amUNI BIOSENUBI Investor PresentationVRC10:01amVOLTShare Placement to Continue Development PlansWSR8:27amWESTAR RESAEM Survey Identifies Conductors at Opaline Well


----------



## barney (3 March 2022)

Late; Post Close 3rd March 2022



CodeTimeNameHeading1VG8:19amVICTORYInitial Mineral Resource Estimate For CoodardyAHK11:02amARK MINESMagnetics at Gunnawarra confirm Ni-Co Mineralised SystemALG9:39amARDENTLGLTMain Event acquires The Summit family entertainment centresAOA10:06amAUSMONLicence applications for lithium exploration in WA acceptedAS28:21amASKARI METSecond Phase On-Ground Exploration Complete at Barrow CreekAVH9:23amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical signs agreement with Premier IncAW19:49amAWMETALSStrong Copper Intersected in Second Drill Hole - West DesertAXP11:48amAXPENERGYOil Production Operations UpdateAZY8:15amANTIPA MINResults Confirm High-Grade Gold-Copper at Depth at MinyariBCC8:43amBEAM COMSNo Impact on Beam's Operations from Russian SanctionsBDG8:21amBLK DRAGONChief Executive Officer Appointment & Board RestructureBRK9:18amBROOKSIDETrading HaltBSX9:49amBLACKSTONEStrategic Investment in Corazon Adds to Manitoba FootprintBSX9:25amBLACKSTONECZN:Capital RaisingBUB9:46amBUBS AUSTBubs Strategic Alliance with Lead Daigou DistributorBUD1:34pmBUDDYReinstatement to Official QuotationBUD1:33pmBUDDYCourt Orders GrantedBYH9:30amBRYAH RESMaiden Bryah Basin Manganese Mineral ResourceCIM10:56amCIMICMIDDLE EAST UPDATECLV1:56pmCLOVERSettlement of Intellectual Property DisputeCLZ8:16amCLASSICMINMining of Gold Bulk Sample Re-Commences at Kat GapCSL6:14pmCSLUpdate on Acquisition of Vifor PharmaCTD9:16amCORP TRAVAXX: CTM's acquisition of Helloworld Corporate not opposedCZN9:49amCORAZONBSX: Strategic Investment in CZN Adds to Manitoba FootprintCZN9:25amCORAZONCapital RaisingD2O5:50pmDUXTONDividend DetailsDRA4:08pmDRAGLOBALTrading HaltDRA3:42pmDRAGLOBALPause in TradingDSK8:58amDUSKTermination of Acquisition Agreement - EromaEM19:58amEMERGEGAMHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEM28:16amEAGLE MMLStrong Copper Results Continue at Oracle RidgeEMD1:41pmEMYRIALEthics approval received for EMD-RX5 Phase 1 StudyEPN11:16amEPSILONEpsilon Commences Partnership with The Valens CompanyFBR9:34amFASTBRICKLiebherr-Mischtechnik and FBR sign MOU for next-gen HadrianXFCT9:58amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Restructure UpdateFML8:20amFOCUS MINExpiry of Unsolicited TGM OfferFNT9:42amFRONTIERGascoyne REE Project Discovers Further Outcropping IronstoneFNX3:58pmFINEXIAProfit GuidanceGAL8:34amGALILEONorseman Assays Confirm Multiple Drill TargetsGIB10:17amGIBBRIVERPhase 7 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project, WAGIB9:54amGIBBRIVERSTK: High Grade Zinc-Lead Intersections at IroquoisGL19:32amGLOBALLITH10 Year Strategic Spodumene Concentrate Offtake AgreementGMR10:00amGOLDEN RIMKada Maiden Mineral Resource 930Koz GoldGNX8:21amGENEXPOWERShare Purchase Plan Booklet and ApplicationGTE9:11amGREAT WESTGold in-Soil Anomalies Defined at Golden CorridorHCH9:37amHOT CHILIHot Chili & Glencore in Copper Offtake PartnershipHLO9:16amHELLOWORLDAXX: CTM's acquisition of Helloworld Corporate not opposedHLX8:18amHELIXAdditional Oxide and Sulphide Copper Intercepts at CZHOR11:03amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Lights Activities UpdateIGO9:26amIGOLIMITEDIPT:Large Strong EM Conductor Identified at Platinum SpringsIHL9:47amINHEALTHIHL - VR and psychedelic R&D programINF9:46amINF LITHIExtremadura New Energies Joins the CECIPT9:26amIMPACT MINLarge Strong EM Conductor Identified at Platinum SpringsKWR8:57amKINGWESTSir Laurence Gold Discovery Continues to GrowLCY8:19amLEGACYIRONRevised Resource Estimates of the Mt Celia Gold ProjectLKE9:58amLAKE RESLilac Demonstration Plant being delivered to Kachi ProjectLOM8:39amLUCAPAUpdated Merlin Scoping Study Reinforces Economic PotentialLRS8:17amLATRESSalinas Lithium Project Drilling UpdateLSR8:18amLODESTARLithium Exploration Commences on Coolgardie West ProjectMAT11:43amMATSA RES$20M Sale and Purchase Agreement UpdateMAY12:56pmMELBANAAlameda-1 Strong Oil and gas shows encountered within theMCT3:27pmMETALICITYTakeover Bid for NME Extension of Offer PeriodMIR1:13pmMIRRABOOKAShare Purchase Plan AnnouncementMLS9:14amMETALS AUSTrading HaltMTB8:17amMT BURGESSTestwork Results - Gallium & Germanium - Kihabe DepositMVP8:37amMEDICALDEVUS FDA Investor PresentationNME3:27pmNEX METALSMCT: Takeover Bid for NME Extension of Offer PeriodNTI9:11amNEUROTECHAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerNVA9:32amNOVA MINHigh Grade RPM Gold Exploration and Plant Design PurposeNWC9:44amNEWWORLDRKey Land Acquisition at Antler Copper ProjectNWM12:18pmNORWESTMINLarge LCT pegmatite anomaly at Arunta WestNXM8:37amNEXUS MINSContinued High-Grade Gold Intersections at Crusader-TemplarOAR10:14amOAR RESVoluntary SuspensionOKU9:42amOKLO RESOklo Hits High Grade Gold up to 87.5g/t at DisseOMH9:30amOM HLDNGSBYH: Maiden Bryah Basin Manganese Mineral ResourceOTW12:41pmOTW HLDINGCourt Approves Scheme of ArrangementPAN8:17amPANORAMICSavannah Resource Definition Drilling UpdatePEX2:16pmPEEL MNGShare Purchase Plan OfferPEX1:47pmPEEL MNG$18.8M Tranche 1 of Equity Raising CompletedPNM9:22amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel Project - Early Works Completed SuccessfullyPOD8:16amPODIUMPodium Enlarges Exploration Target and Recommences DrillingQGL12:41pmQNTMGRPHTEQuantum Sunlands PartnershipRBX8:51amRESOURCE BRBX Expands Footprint at Potential REE Project Mitre HillRCP9:07amREDBANKRedbank Regional Soil Sampling Highlights 40km AnomalyREE10:15amRARE XRareX Completes A$10.0M Institutional PlacementRRR9:55amREVOLVERHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRXL11:08amROX RES$4 million Equity Raising CompletedRZI8:21amRAIZINVESTFebruary 2022 - Key MetricsSCL10:15amSCHROLE GPSchrole Events Trading UpdateSCL9:59amSCHROLE GPPause in TradingSCT10:05amSCOUTSECMarch White Label Trading UpdateSGC10:00amSACGASCONandino Prospective Resources CertifiedSHN9:36amSUNSHGOLD16m @ 8.44 g/t Au in Triumph Southern Corridor DrillingSIL8:56amSMILES INCHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSMI9:32amImpressive Drill Assays and Metallurgical Testwork ResultsSMN8:16amSTRUCT MONExperienced Global Aerospace Executive appointed to BoardSMR9:39amSTANMOREInvestor PresentationSMR9:35amSTANMORERenounceable Entitlement OfferSMR9:07amSTANMORETrading HaltSMR8:54amSTANMOREUS$120 MILLION FACILITY AGREEMENTSMS8:18amSTAR MINMining Day WebinarSPZ2:47pmSMART PARKAnnouncement of buy-backSTK9:54amSTRICKLANDHigh Grade Zinc-Lead Intersections at Iroquois in EaraheedySTX9:09amSTRIKE ENETrading HaltSUV9:24amSUVOSTRATTrading HaltSVM9:28amSOVEREIGNSovereign Signs Offtake MOU for Premium Priced Rutile SalesSYR8:45amSYRAH RESSyrah announces completion of retail entitlement offerTD110:20amTALI DIGIVoluntary SuspensionTG111:36amTECHGENCompany and Projects UpdateTGM8:20amTHETAFML: Expiry of Unsolicited TGM OfferTLG8:21amTALGAGROUPDrill results to upgrade Europe's largest graphite resourceTMS6:04pmTENNANTTrading HaltTNR2:28pmTORIANMt Stirling / Viserion further Significant InterceptsTOU8:18amTLOUENERGYInterim ResultsTSO9:23amTESORO RESTesoro extends concessions at El Zorro Gold ProjectVKA9:43amVIKINGMINEVIKING HITS BONANZA GOLD UP TO 36G/T AU 1.5KM FROM FIRST HITXTC7:39pmXANTIPPEPlacement Update & Re-pricing


----------



## barney (4 March 2022)

4pm Friday 4th March 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading88E8:21am88 ENERGYProject Icewine UpdateARN8:22amALDOROHigher Grade Assay Results Received for VC1AUC10:19amAUC raises $16.6m to accelerate development of the KGPAVN1:53pmAVENTUSMerger Successfully ImplementedBC88:22amBLACK CATResource Growth Continues at Jones FindBCB9:19amBOWENCOALBroadmeadow East Project Receives Final ApprovalBMR9:47amBALLYMOREDrilling Confirms Large Gold System in Ravenswood ProjectBRK2:10pmBROOKSIDERangers Operations UpdateCCJ9:06amCOUNTY INTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCE110:34amCALIMABrooks Pisces 3 Fracture Stimulation CompletedCE110:30amCALIMAProduction and Operational Update Replacement announcementCE110:09amCALIMAProduction and Operational UpdateCHM1:16pmCHIMERICCHIMERIC PARTNERS WITH BE THE MATCH BIOTHERAPIESCIM8:21amCIMICSupplementary Bidder's StatementCIM8:20amCIMICSupplementary Bidder's StatementCLA9:39amCELRESCelsius Completes A$3.4 Million Equity RaisingCST9:34amCASTILERESOUTSTANDING RECOVERIES OF GOLD, COPPER AND COBALT AT ROVER 1CVN9:22amCARNARVONDorado Project & Financing UpdateCVV8:21amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositCWX8:21amCARAWINENew Targets Identified at Tropicana NorthCWX8:20amCARAWINEFraser Range Joint Venture Activities UpdateCXU11:51amCAULDRONBlackwood Update - Drilling of Western Leader Reef CommencedEDE9:55amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Increased use in US swimming poolsEMS11:15amEASTMETALSStrategic Cu-Li-REEs Acquisition Arunta, Northern TerritoryFAR8:42amFARNotice of status of defeating conditionsGLA9:16amGLADIATORUpdated Announcement - Exploration at Minjingu and MikujuGNE11:19amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Bond - interest rate setGNE10:53amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Bond - books closedGWR11:52amGWR GROUPGWR Completes Acquisition of Advanced Magnesium ProjectHDN1:52pmHOMECO DNRAVN: Merger Successfully ImplementedHMC1:52pmHOMECO LTDAVN: Merger Successfully ImplementedIEC9:28amINTRA ENGYTrading HaltIFM8:25amINFOMEDIAInfomedia appoints Jens Monsees as CEO and Managing DirectorIGO8:20amIGOLIMITEDCWX:Fraser Range Joint Venture Activities UpdateJAT12:11pmJATCORPRMIT report on JAT's supplementary food productsJPR11:56amJUPITERENGAgreement Reached with Noteholders on Debt Restructure PlanJPR9:59amJUPITERENGPause in TradingJRL11:52amJINDALEEGWR: GWR Completes Acquisition of Advanced Magnesium ProjectKCN11:50amKINGSGATEFunding underway for the restart of the Chatree Gold MineKMT1:41pmKOPOREMTShareholders Support Acquisition of Niger Uranium ProjectKOR9:25amKORAB RESSuspension from Official QuotationLCK9:49amLEIGHCREEKSPP and Placement Raises $2.9 MillionLNY9:53amLANEWAYFurther High Grade Gold Drilling Results at Agate CreekLOM9:10amLUCAPATrading HaltM2R8:19amMIRAMARGidji JV Project - Exploration UpdateMI68:21amMINERAL260Wide Copper-Gold Zone Confirmed at MooraMTM8:22amMTMONGERGeochem Results from East Laverton REE TargetNBI9:26amNBGCITRUSTNB Global Corporate Income Trust commencement of buy-backNOR9:24amNORWOODNorwood secures first contract with InfosysNWE1:23pmNORWESTTesting and Seismic Operations UpdateNWH9:10amNRWHOLDLTDGolding receives Binding LOI for Baralaba NorthNXS8:50amNEXTSCIENCNext Science SPP Offer OpensOAR8:58amOAR RESReinstatement to Official QuotationOAR8:58amOAR RESOAR Raises $1.5M to Execute the Next Phase of ExplorationORN2:49pmORION MINJacomynspan Nickel-Copper-PGE Project Agreement ExtendedOZZ9:13amOZZRESOZZ ACQUIRES HISTORIC HIGH-GRADE LEONORA GOLDFIELDPLL8:23amPIEDMONTPiedmont Partner Sayona Doubles Quebec Lithium ResourcePLT12:53pmPLENTI GRPPlenti prices debut PL-Green ABSRBD11:32amRESTBRANNZDividend/Distribution - RBDRSG8:27amRESOLUTEOre Reserves and Mineral Resource StatementSGC8:22amSACGASCOFarmin to Cadlao Oil DevelopmentSMN9:44amSTRUCT MONTrading HaltSTO9:22amSANTOSCVN: Dorado Project & Financing UpdateSW19:31amSWIFTNETGLSwift Signs 3 Year,$3.5M Roy Hill PartnershipSYA8:23amSAYONAPLL: Piedmont Partner Sayona Doubles Quebec Lithium ResourceTAS10:04amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Increased use in US swimming poolsTER11:26amTERRACOMFurther US$20M debt reduction to the Euroclear BondTGM9:59amTHETADFS Update and High Grade Ore Sweeped from Gold MineTKM9:05amTREKMETCompelling New VMS and Nickel-Copper TargetsTNR12:34pmTORIANYTTRIA HREE Discovery UpdateTRP10:19amTISSUE REPTissue Repair Announces USA Patent ApprovalTUL9:16amTULLARESRelease of Securities from Voluntary EscrowVKA9:42amVIKINGMINEVIKING ADDS HIGHLY PROSPECTIVE GOLD & LITHIUM TENUREVMY9:28amVIMY RESTrading HaltVRT10:17amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 02 Panel Receives ApplicationWMC8:19amWILUNAWiluna Suspends Concentrate Shipments to Russia


----------



## barney (7 March 2022)

4pm Monday 7th March


CodeTimeNameHeading92E8:19am92ENERGYElevated Radioactivity Intersected at GMZ Uranium DiscoveryAEG8:20amAB EQ PERFUpdate on Consultation ProcessAGL8:18amAGL ENERGYBoard rejects revised unsolicited non-binding proposalAGY8:21amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operation Brine Systems Work CompleteAM78:48amARCADIALTDPositive lithium mineralogical test results receivedAPX8:24amAPPENAppen invests in synthetic data business MindtechARL8:22amARDEARESEmu Lake Nickel Sulphide Follow up Drilling CommencedATH10:37amALTERITYInvestor PresentationATU9:55amCoal Policy Committee Reports Released by Alberta GovernmentAUQ9:18amALARA RESMining and Procurement Progress at Wash-hi Majaza ProjectBEM8:22amBLACKEARTHSuccessful Infill Drill Program completed at ManiryBGT9:20amBIOGENETECPositive Stored Grain Pest ResultsBRK9:59amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Accelerated, Options Underwriting and FundingBRK8:15amBROOKSIDEInvestor Presentation March 2022BTR9:29amBRIGHTSTAAcquisition of Strategic Land Holding at Cork Tree WellCAI9:14amCALIDUSRESTrading HaltCCR9:37amCREDIT CLRCCR POST ACQUISITION UPDATE, NEW CLIENT WINSCHM10:16amCHIMERICFinal Results in Phase 1 Trial of CORE NK PlatformCPN8:19amCASPIN2022 Field Program Underway at YarawindahCTM9:36amCENTAURUSJaguar Selected as Strategic Minerals ProjectDCN8:24amDACIANGOLDJupiter Extension Drilling UpdateDEX9:35amDUKEEXPLORDEX Significant Copper Intercepts in first two Diamond HolesDRA9:30amDRAGLOBALSuspension from Official QuotationEMP10:39amEMPEROR3D-Geo to Prepare Independent Prospective Resource UpgradeEMU3:33pmEMU NLPromising Nickel Drill Targets Emerge from EM SurveysENA9:32amENSURANCEEnsurance Signs 3 year Agreement with LibertyENT12:06pmENT METALSRights Issue Raises $621k. Notification of Shortfall.FG19:01amFLYNNGOLDGold-Lithium Project Tenements Granted in Yilgarn WAGMN10:03amGOLDMOUNTNNew Drill Targets Identified at Mt WipiGQG8:23amGQGPARTNRSFUM as at 28 February 2022GWR8:22amGWR GROUPRecord Production Month Underpins Forward Iron Ore SalesHXG8:21amHEXAGONHexagon's Western Australian Blue Ammonia ProjectINP9:21amINCENTIAIncentiaPay signs agreement with VerrencyIXR9:07amIONICRARESeren Technologies Acquisition UpdateJDO8:00amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update February 2022JRV8:48amJERVOISJervois joins FTSE All-World and ASX 300 indicesKGL9:59amKGLRockface Resource UpdateKPG8:23amKELLYPRTNRRegional Victorian Firm chooses Kelly PartnersLM88:24amLUNNONMETWarren Wedge Another WinnerM7T1:56pmMACH7New Orders Signed for Trinity Health&Penn State Medical CtrMLS11:16amMETALS AUSMetals Raises $7.8M to Accelerate Key ProjectsMR19:34amMONTEMAlberta Coal Policy Update - Tent Mountain Mine unaffectedMVL9:23amMARVELGOLDNon-renounceable Entitlement OfferMXI12:19pmMAXIPARTSMXI - Completion of Retail OfferNWC8:22amNEWWORLDRLodgement of Prospectus for Demerger of Cobalt AssetsPG19:04amPEARGLOBALPlacement of $3.998M Under Entitlement OfferPNC9:17amPIONEER CRTrading HaltPNR9:54amPANTOROAmended Announcement - Major drill out at ScotiaPNR8:24amPANTOROMajor drill out at Scotia continues to yield resultsPRS9:55amPROSPECHZemplin Prospect Phase 2 Drilling CommencedQFE8:38amQUICKFEEQFE announces payment platform launch/improved profitabilityRCE9:58amRECCE LTDSafety Committee Clears PhI R327 Dose IncreaseRIM10:04amRIMFIRERimfire expands tenement portfolio in Lachlan Fold Belt, NSWRNE9:28amRENUENERGYCompany UpdateSIT10:40amSITE GROUPTerm sheet signed for sale of 62.5% of subsidiarySIX8:21amSPRINTEXSprintex Commissioned to Design Innovative New e-CompressorsSKY10:02amSKYMETALSTin Projects - Exploration UpdateSMN9:58amSTRUCT MONBreakthrough FAA CertificationSMR8:16amSTANMOREInstitutional Offer Results AnnouncementSTM9:06amSUN METALSAlba high grade gold-copper porphyry drilling resultsSTX9:07amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla Success Unlocks Project HaberSUV9:58amSUVOSTRAT$7.5M Placement to Accelerate Pittong Plant ExpansionTBN12:38pmTAMBORANTamboran awarded grant of up to $7.5 Million under the BCDPTUL12:26pmTULLARESStrong Drilling Results from Scotia Mining CentreTWR9:18amTOWERTrading HaltTYR9:34amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 103 - Week Ended 4 March 2022WMG9:26amWESTERNLTDMajor EM Targets Identified and Mulga Tank Ni-Cu-PGE ProjectWRM9:51amWHITEROCKFurther High-Grade Gold Results - Morning Star Gold Mine,VicXTC9:17amXANTIPPEExercise of Option to Acquire Carolina Lithium Pty LtdXTE12:40pmXTEKLTDXTEK Receives Order for A$2.75mZEU12:26pmZEUSRESOURRock Chip Sample Assay Result of Mortimer Hills Project


----------



## barney (8 March 2022)

6pm Tuesday 8th March


CodeTimeNameHeadingADV9:06amARDIDENGT1: North Aubry Deposit Extended Down Dip And Along StrikeAKO8:20amAKORA RESWebinar PresentationAMM9:52amARMADACommencement of Diamond Drilling at Nyanga ProjectANX8:23amANAXMETALSWhim Creek Exploration Update - Gold and PGE Drill TargetsAOA3:30pmAUSMONField exploration commences at tenements near Broken HillAQD11:50amAUSQUESTMaiden Drilling Confirms Extensive Alteration at Los OtrosAQZ9:37amAAVIATIONWet lease agreement options with Qantas Airways LimitedARG9:35amARGOShare Purchase PlanAUE8:23amAURUM RESPenny South Drilling Programme CompletedAVC9:02amAUCTUS INVUS Student Housing REIT lists on ASXBRU8:21amBURUENERGYRafael Test Completion and Corporate UpdateBUY10:19amBOUNTY OILTRIASSIC OIL TARGETS IN CERBERUS SIMILAR TO DORADO FIELD WAC298:23amC29METALSDrilling Program Completed - Positive Visuals at Reedy CreekCAD8:25amCAENEUSPilbara Projects Update and PlacementCAI9:44amCALIDUSRESSignificant Lithium Prospect Identified in East PilbaraCG19:52amCARBONXTExpansion into LNG sector with new AC Pellets contractCNB9:36amCARNABYRESStep Out Drilling Hits SW Extension of Nil DesperandumCOE8:59amCOOPEROperations updateCOS1:28pmCOSOLEuroz Hartleys Conference PresentationCRS9:22amCAPRICELAKE AUSTIN MAIDEN AIRCORE COMPLETEDCST9:28amCASTILERESLARGE INCREASES IN GOLD, COPPER AND COBALT AT ROVER 1CV111:27amCV CHECKCV Check Investor Presentation March 2022CWX1:53pmCARAWINETarget's StatementCXL9:36amCALIXCalix achieves regulatory approval for BOOSTER-MagDCX9:49amDISCOVEXStepout Drilling Hits Southwest extension of Nil DesperandumDKM11:45amDUKETON2022 Exploration Program Underway at Duketon NorthDYL8:23amD YELLOWCommencement of Follow-Up Drilling At OmaholaECS9:56amECSBOTANICMarketing, Operational & Revenue UpdateEMR12:53pmEMERALDRecommended and Unconditional Takeover Offer for BullseyeEMR12:33pmEMERALDTOV: Bullseye Mining Limited 04 - UndertakingEQR2:02pmEQ RESBinding terms for crushing plant financing agreedESR9:27amESTRELLA RExcellent Massive Sulphides Assay Results ReceivedEV18:25amEVOLENERGYGeophysics highlights potential for multi-decade mine lifeFCT8:27amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave - Telstra Agreement RenewalFME9:22amFUTURE METDrilling Returns 140m of PGM & Mineralisation from 28mFSG10:44amFIELD SOLUFY22 Investor Update H1 ResultsGAL8:23amGALILEOHighly Prospective Palladium Assays From Norseman DrillingGLA9:08amGLADIATORGladiator Acquires Rutherglen Gold ProjectGNM9:35amGREATNORTHCamel Creek delivers 202,000 oz Gold and 9,000 t AntimonyGT19:06amGREENTECHNorth Aubry Deposit Extended Down Dip And Along StrikeGW19:20amGREENWINGGraphmada Graphite Mining Complex - Exploration UpdateHAR11:25amHARANGAIssia-Buyo Gold Project Update Cote d'IvoireHHR9:36amHARTSHEADMaterial Increase in Phase III Gas ResourcesIEC8:55amINTRA ENGYCleansing ProspectusIHL9:28amINHEALTHTrading HaltIPT9:29amIMPACT MINOutstanding Soil Geochemistry Results for Jumbo ProjectIPX9:25amIPERIONXIperionX & Energy Fuels Progress Rare Earth CollaborationIVR9:12amINVESTIGATExploration Drilling Commences at Targets Near Paris SilverJAY4:36pmJAYRIDEMarket UpdateK2F9:39amK2FLYTDUpdate on Ongoing InvestigationKKO9:20amKINETIKOKorhaan 4 Well Flow Testing CommencingLM88:23amLUNNONMETEurozHartleys Rottnest Institutional Conference PresentationLOM10:26amLUCAPA$12.5 Million Institutional PlacementLSR8:24amLODESTARLodestar Extends Earaheedy Base Metal FootprintLYN8:42amLYCAONDrone Survey and Auger Sampling Commenced at Rocky DamMKR8:27amMANUKARESResource & Production Update - Completion of Phase 1 GoldMNB9:45amMINBOS RESAgreement Executed to Divest Madagascar Rare Earths ProjectMTH4:34pmMITHRILInvestor PresentationNGS9:19amNGSLTDNGS Commences Production in New ZealandNIS9:30amNICKELSRCHExtensive Drill Programs UnderwayNRX9:26amNORONEXLTDDrilling Update at Witvlei and SnowballPSQ8:42amPACSMILESFebruary 2022 Patient Fee PerformanceREZ9:23amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn T3 Set to CommenceRGL9:42amRIVERSGOLDTrading HaltRXM9:30amREXMINRex partners with Ausenco for Hillside ProjectSGC10:22amSACGASCOTrading HaltSGC10:16amSACGASCOPause in TradingSMN3:50pmSTRUCT MONTrading HaltSMN3:43pmSTRUCT MONPause in TradingSND8:28amSAUNDERSSND secures $17m in new infrastructure project winsSRI10:18amSIPA RESFurther drilling planned at Skeleton RocksSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEEuroz Rottnest Institutional Conference 2022SVY8:20amSTAVELYMINOutstanding Wide Copper-Gold InterceptTLX8:46amTELIXPHARMZIRCON Phase 3 Imaging Study Completes Targets EnrolmentTMR9:45amTEMPUSTempus Announces Canadian Private PlacementTMS9:38amTENNANTSpectacular 50m at 2.70% copper intersection at BluebirdTMZ8:26amTHOMSONRES$2.6M Placement Agreement with Strategic Investment FundTPD8:23amTALONENERGAppointment of Managing Director/CEO & Appendix 3XTTA9:21amTTA HOLDINDirector Resignation - Clive ChiaVMM9:21amVIRIDISViridis to Commence Work Programs Across Mineral PortfolioVMY9:24amVIMY RESSuspension from Official QuotationWAF8:27amWESTAFRICAMarch 2022 Investor PresentationWEC8:24amWHITE ENERBCBCS files appeal in Singapore Court of Appeal


----------



## barney (9 March 2022)

Late: Post Close


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD9:50amADALTA$1.6M Second Tranche R&D Cash Flow Loan Received29M6:25pm29METALSUPDATE - S&P DJI Announces March 2022 Quarterly Rebalance88E8:24am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Well SpuddedABV9:54amADV BRAKEABT receives tax offset for eligible R&D spendAEE5:34pmAURA ENTrading HaltAGS2:15pmALLIANCECompletion of Entitlement OfferAGY8:19amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Plant & Equipment ProgressAHN8:26amATHENA RESDiscovery of High Grade Graphite Seams at Milly MillyALY8:25amALCHEMYRESDrilling Outlines New Gold System at Karonie EastAMI8:31amAURELIATemporary production halt at Dargues due to extreme weatherAOU8:58amAUROCH MINHIGH-GRADE NICKEL INTERSECTED AT SAINTSAS28:26amASKARI METBarrow Creek Lithium Project Exploration Licence GrantedAUZ10:13amAUST MINESProof-of-Concept Study Completed for Alternative ProcessingAZY8:25amANTIPA MINEuroz Hartleys Conference PresentationBAS8:28amBASS OILBass Closes In On High Impact Cooper Basin AcquisitionBCN11:10amBEACON MINBeacon Enters into Forward Gold Sales at $2,715 per OunceCCZ8:22amCASTILLOCOHigh-grade Pt, Au and more Co confirmed at BHA ProjectCDR8:41amCODRUSMINCodrus Identifies Additional Broad Gold Zones at Red GateCEL8:35amCHAL EXPSignificant High Grade Intersection at El Guayabo ProjectCLZ8:23amCLASSICMINHigh Grade Gold Results Confirmed at Lady AdaCNQ8:49amCLEAN TEQNematiQ manufactures Graphene Membrane at commercial scaleCNR9:03amCANNON RESMusket Resource Update Delivers 44% IncreaseCPM9:28amCOOPERMETGeochemical results confirm strong gold potential at GoorooCRR10:01amCRITICALMassive, Semi-Massive and Disseminated Sulphides to 141mCTM9:24amCENTAURUSNew High-Grade Results Reinforce Scale and Quality of JaguarCTP9:50amCENT PETRLHalf Year ResultsCXO10:28amCORE EXPHigh-Grade Lithium Intersections at CarltonCZN8:24amCORAZONDisclosure DocumentDGF8:17amDOWNERSuspension from QuotationDM18:24amDESERTMLFurther Drilling at BeleleDOC4:07pmDOCTORCAREResponse to ASX 3Y QueryDOU8:26amDOUUGHDouugh launches Roundup feature to accelerate revenue growthECX8:32amECLIPXCompletion of Buy-back and Final Buy-back NoticeEM110:12amEMERGEGAMReinstatement to Official QuotationEM110:12amEMERGEGAMEmerge divests from Miggster Business for A$5 millionEMD9:47amEMYRIALRecruitment commenced for EMD-RX5 Phase 1 StudyEMS11:42amEASTMETALSBrowns Reef Lode Extended Along Strike and at DepthEMV8:24amEMVISIONNew Appointments to Clinical Advisory BoardEPM9:26amECLMETALSMulti-Element Assay Results at Greeland ProspectsEQN9:43amEQUINOXHamersley Project UpdateEVZ8:51amEVZ LTDBrockman secures contract with Viva EnergyFRB9:19amFIREBIRDTrading HaltG509:25amGOLD50LTDTop Gun Drilling Confirms Gold-Silver Epithermal SystemGGE10:20amGRAND GULFMaiden Pure Helium Well Jesse-1 Drill Contract SignedGMR9:19amGOLDEN RIMOutstanding gold recoveries from Kada metallurgical testworkGRV9:37amGREENVALEMaiden JORC Resource for Alpha ProjectGSN10:18amGREATSOUTHLarge EM conductor confirmed at East Laverton Nickel ProjectGSR8:21amGREENSTOHigh-Grade Mineralisation Intersected At BurbanksHLF8:27amHALOFOODCONew Zealand Trading UpdateHMX8:25amHAMMER11m at 5% Copper & 2.5g/t Gold near Significant EM ConductorIAG9:28amINSUR.AUSTIAG Provides Claims Update Following East Coast Low StormsIMI8:21amINFINITYClarification and retractionIPT9:20amIMPACT MINTrading HaltITM9:27amITECHMINIonic Component Confirmed at Kaolin-REE ProjectKOR1:27pmKORAB RESReinstatement to Official QuotationKOR1:27pmKORAB RESWinchester magnesium scoping studyLBL9:55amLASERBONDInvestor PresentationMAH8:43amMACMAHONMACMAHON EUROZ HARTLEYS CONFERENCE PRESENTATIONMAY10:12amMELBANAAlameda-1 Hydrocarbon influx into wellboreMEC6:14pmMORPHICEEFDividend/Distribution - MECMML8:23amMEDUSAPaul Ryan Welker appointed Managing DirectorMRD5:56pmMOUNT RIDCompany PresentationNCM7:37pmNEWCRESTNewcrest completes acquisition of Pretium ResourcesNGI9:53amNAV GLOBALFebruary 2022 - Investment Performance UpdateNIC2:49pmNICKLMINESResponse to ASX Price QueryNIC1:46pmNICKLMINESTrading HaltNIC10:53amNICKLMINESPause in TradingNWH9:30amNRWHOLDLTDNRW Rottnest Conference PresentationNWM8:29amNORWESTMINArunta West Copper-Gold anomaly detectedORG8:37amORIGIN ENEOrigin Energy Strategy RefreshORG8:33amORIGIN ENEOrigin to undertake $250 million share buy-backPAR10:54amPARA BIOClarification of recent analyst report on Patent ProtectionPE19:20amPENGANAPETPE1 Entitlement Offer - Investor PresentationPE19:20amPENGANAPETPE1 announces a rights issuePNC10:09amPIONEER CR$11.35m equity issue and $38.5m PDP investmentPRX9:22amPRODGOLAppointment of Managing DirectorPVW8:27amPVWRESLTDTanami drill-ready REE and Gold targets definedPX19:20amPLEXURETASK wins Accor Stadium mobile app and contract extensionRTR8:56amRUMBLEZNC: Major Expansion of Mineralised Zone at Tonka-NavajohRTR8:22amRUMBLEMajor Expansion of Zn-Pb Mineralised Footprint at EaraheedySI68:23amSIXSIG METRegional Geological Review Underway in BotswanaSRG3:59pmSRGGLOBALEuroz Hartleys Conference PresentationSYD1:34pmSYDAIRPORTImplementation of SchemesTMK10:24amTMKENERGYDrilling Rig Mobilising to South GobiTPD10:24amTALONENERGTMK: Drilling Rig Mobilising to South GobiTSN8:45amSUSTAINNew Distribution agreement with WoolworthsTWR9:53amTOWERCapital ReconstructionVMC9:29amVENUS METStrong Lithium Anomaly Identified South-East of GreenbushesVML8:23amVITALMETALVital Commences Resource Definition Drilling at TardiffVMY9:55amVIMY RESReinstatement to Official QuotationVMY9:55amVIMY RESVimy raises $17 million for BFS and drilling programWIN11:53amWIDGIEWidgie grows Mt Edwards Nickel ResourceWWI8:28amWEST WITSWits Basin Scoping StudyXTE2:27pmXTEKLTDXTEK receives orders for SUAS Systems, Spares & SoftwareZEO9:33amZEOTECHPromising Soil Carbon and Nutrient Retention Trial ResultsZNC8:56amZENITH MINMajor Expansion of Mineralised Zone at Tonka-NavajohZNC8:22amZENITH MINRTR: Major Exp of Zn-Pb Mineralised Footprint at Earaheedy


----------



## barney (11 March 2022)

Thursday 10th March Late


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAU1:38pmANTILLESMajor Porphyry Copper/Gold SystemAHF12:09pmAUSDAIRYPlacementAHF10:58amAUSDAIRYTrading HaltAHF9:45amAUSDAIRYPause in TradingAIM1:59pmAI MEDIAAIM Investor Webinar Share Cafe PresentationAJY3:16pmASAPLUSUpdate - Proposed Disposal of an Indirectly Held SubsidiaryAKP9:55amAUDIOPIXELAnnual Report to shareholdersAM79:14amARCADIALTDEncouraging lithium drilling assay results at BitterwasserAQD9:19amAUSQUESTNew Drilling To Start At Balladonia Ni-Cu ProjectARD8:22amARGENT MINKEMPFIELD NEW MULTIPLE GEOPHYSICS TARGETS UPGRADES PROJECTASO9:24amASTONMINPetrology confirms that nickel is associated with sulphidesAYM6:11pmAUSTUNITEDUpdate on Forsayth ProjectBDG8:22amBLK DRAGONSalave Gold Environmental Impact Assessment Progress UpdateBGD9:11amBARTONGOLDTarcoola gravity surveys identify additional drill targetsBML9:28amBOABMETALSInvestor PresentationBRK9:04amBROOKSIDERangers Operations UpdateCWX8:23amCARAWINE134g/t Au Highest Grade to Date at HerculesDGL2:56pmDGL GROUPAcquisition of RLA Polymers NZ LimitedDKM9:28amDUKETONRosie Resource Increases in Tonnes, Grade and MetalDMM8:23amDMCMININGMultiple Ni targets from EM survey at RavensthorpeDW89:22amDW8LIMITEDDW8 releases synergies and prepares for next phase of growthE798:23amE79GOLDMajor Drilling Program Sees Key JV Milestone AchievedELT9:33amGovernment support for Oropesa Tin ProjectEM28:24amEAGLE MMLOracle Ridge Resource Update - 36% Increase in CopperEPX9:14amEPT GLOBALResignation of Chief Executive OfficerEZL4:55pmEUROZIntention Statements' - Proposed Westoz and Ozgrowth SchemesFEX9:19amFENIX RESHalf Year ResultsFRB9:22amFIREBIRDGame Changing Resource Upgrade at OakoverG8810:00amMILEEncouraging Drill Results at YarrambeeGBR9:19amGREATBOULDPositive results from initial Mulga Bill met test-workGML8:40amGATEWAYMajor New Drilling Programs Underway at GidgeeGRV9:45amGREENVALERe-release of Maiden JORC Resource for Alpha ProjectGTR9:25amGTI RESThor ISR Uranium Project Drilling to Finish Mid MarchHNR12:35pmHANNANSHannans - Forrestania Gold UpdateIDA9:23amINDIANARESNative Title Agreement for Gawler RangesIHL9:47amINHEALTHIHL-42X positive phase 2 clinical trial resultsIMM8:25amIMMUTEPImmutep receives FDA feedback for Efti development in MBCIVZ8:25amINVICTUSInvictus signs major Drilling Rig ContractJAT10:16amJATCORPNew distribution agreements for immune support productsKIN8:24amKIN MININGExploration UpdateKTA9:39amKRAKATOAMLEM Survey at Mt Clere to Refine Ni-Cu Sulphide TargetsLRL8:53amLABYRINTHLabyrinth and Denain Gold Project Update, CanadaLRV9:37amLARVOTTODrilling Commences at New Zealand Gold ProjectLV18:57amLIVEVLIM'8 Seeds' Skincare UpdateM2R8:21amMIRAMARNickel Sulphide Targets Identified at Gidji JVMCL12:34pmMIGHTY CMCL secures significant distribution gains in Q3MEK8:22amMEEKAGOLDRare Earths Discovered in Drilling at Circle ValleyMNB8:23amMINBOS RESFinal Design Complete for Cabinda Phosphate Fertilizer PlantMYR9:17amMYERHalf-Year Results - Release and PresentationMYR9:16amMYERAppendix 4D and Half-Year Financial ReportNNG3:01pmNEXION GRONEXION launches mission critical infrastructure monitoringOKR8:23amOKAPI RESHigh Grade Rock Chips Assay up to 1.24% U3O8 at RattlerOM13:17pmOMNIA METACorporate Presentation - The Ord Basin ProjectOPN1:43pmOPPENNEGInvestor Presentation - Euroz Hartleys ConferenceOZG4:55pmOZGROWTHOZG:Intention Statements' - Proposed Westoz&Ozgrowth SchemesPAN8:21amPANORAMICNew Nickel Zone Confirmed at Savannah NorthPEC10:00amPERPET RESBeharra Environmental Permitting UpdatePLL8:24amPIEDMONTPiedmont Completes PEA for Second US Lithium Hydroxide PlantPNM11:26amPACIFICNMLKolosori Nickel - Debt Financing & Nickel Marketing StudyPNR9:37amPANTOROTrading HaltPSI11:59amPSC INSURTrading HaltQGL10:07amQNTMGRPHTECompletion of National Electricity Market StudyQUE8:12pmQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - February 2022RAC9:26amRACEONCOCompelling Zantrene Preclinical Kidney Cancer DataRGL10:40amRIVERSGOLDProposed Acquisition of Prospective Pilbara Lithium ProjectsRXM9:16amREXMINRex at Euroz Conference, WASBR11:01amSABRE RESSabre to Drill High-Grade Nickel Targets at Sherlock BaySGC9:13amSACGASCONandino Prospect FarmoutSGQ9:44amST GEORGEStrong Metallurgical Results for Mt AlexanderSMN2:32pmSTRUCT MONProspectusSMN9:18amSTRUCT MON1 for 12 CDI Entitlement Offer with free attaching OptionsSMR9:24amSTANMORERetail Offer BookletSMR9:24amSTANMORELetter to Ineligible Retail ShareholdersSSH9:28amSSHGROUPSSH Group Ltd - Contract ExtensionSUV9:54amSUVOSTRATSuvo engages with Curtin Uni on HRM for Green ConcreteSW19:31amSWIFTNETGLRoy Hill Contract ClarificationSWF3:21pmSELFWEALTHSWF response to Australian Financial Review ArticleSWF1:54pmSELFWEALTHPause in TradingSZL9:34amSEZZLE INCSZL Drives Towards Profitability and Free Cash FlowTAR9:35amTARUGAMINPolymetallic Drill Results at Hydrothermal Hill SkarnTBA9:56amTOMBOLAAMENDED Shamrock Delivers Grades of up to 89.8 g/t GoldTBA8:25amTOMBOLAShamrock Delivers Grades of up to 89.8% GoldTD19:41amTALI DIGIReinstatement to Official QuotationTD19:40amTALI DIGITALi Capital RaisingTEG9:16amTRIANGLECompany UpdateTON8:23amTRITONMINAncuabe Project Strategic Review & Desktop Study CompletedUBI3:57pmUNI BIOSENClarification AnnouncementVRT10:15amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 02 Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsWA18:25amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Significant New AnomalyWAM4:55pmWAMCAPITALEZL:Intention Statements' - Proposed Westoz&Ozgrowth SchemesWBE1:30pmWHITEBARKProspectus - Non-Renounceable IssueWBE12:34pmWHITEBARKNon-Renounceable Entitlement OfferWCN9:08amWHITECLIFFFarm-out of Nickel Laterite & Cobalt ProjectsWGR8:24amWESTERNGRLDrilling Commences at Gold Duke ProjectWGX9:25amWESTGOLDTrading HaltWIC4:55pmWESTOZICEZL:Intention Statements' - Proposed Westoz&Ozgrowth SchemesWIN10:44amWIDGIEEuroz Conference PresentationZNC9:12amZENITH MINDrilling Confirms Lithium & Tantalum at Waratah Well


----------



## barney (11 March 2022)

11th March, Late:


CodeTimeNameHeading29M8:44am29METALSDecember 2021 Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves EstimatesADO9:23amANTEO TECHResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryAHN9:14amATHENA RESHighly Encouraging Copper and PGE Results at MoonboroughAHQ9:11amALLEGIANCE31 December 2021 Half Year ResultAMI12:41pmAURELIAProduction at Dargues Resumes after extreme weather eventAQC9:54amAUSPACCOALTrading HaltAQC9:43amAUSPACCOALPause in TradingARL8:20amARDEARESGoongarrie Hub Water Extraction Licences GrantedAS28:21amASKARI METAskari Metals - Investor Presentation (APAC 121 Conference)ASO10:00amASTONMINEdleston Gold Exploration UpdateBRG9:23amBREVILLEBreville Group Limited to Acquire LELIT GroupBTI8:22amBAILADORBailador sells investment in SMICCG9:49amCOMMS GRPTrading HaltCHR9:07amCHARGERAccess Agreement signed to Drill Coates target near JulimarCIM9:27amCIMICSupplementary Bidder's StatementCIP3:15pmCEN I REITDividend/Distribution - CIPCLZ6:21pmCLASSICMINRetraction and ClarificationCOE9:03amCOOPEREuroz Hartleys Institutional Conference PresentationCOF3:08pmCENTOREITMarch 2022 Distribution DeclarationCOF3:04pmCENTOREITDividend/Distribution - COFCVN9:20amCARNARVONPavo-1 Drilling UpdateCXM1:27pmCENTREXArdmore Phosphate Rock Project UpdateCXU9:36amCAULDRONTrading HaltCYM8:41amCYPRIUMMETNifty Copper Project Restart StudyCYM8:41amCYPRIUMMETCYM Restart Study PresentationDRA9:51amDRAGLOBALSenior Leadership UpdateDRA9:50amDRAGLOBALReinstatement to Official QuotationEDE1:29pmEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Increasing Sales for Swimming Pools - UpdateEPN3:29pmEPSILONMid Quarter UpdateFFC9:28amFARMAFORCEAppointment of Voluntary AdministratorsGBE1:11pmGLOBE MET$1 Million Loan Commitment ReceivedGBR9:43amGREATBOULDInitial IP Results Highlight Mulga Bill Sulphide ZonesGIB12:49pmGIBBRIVERCompletion of Phase 7 Drilling at Edjudina Gold ProjectGL19:16amGLOBALLITHTrading HaltGLA8:49amGLADIATORAppointment of MSA Group to Accelerate Uranium ProjectsHOR9:36amHORSESHOEHorseshoe Lights Copper-Gold Resource Grade-Tonnage ReviewIMA3:47pmIMAGE RESMineral Resources Update - Eneabba TenementsIMA2:26pmIMAGE RESBoonanarring Annual Ore Reserve UpdateIPT9:28amIMPACT MINPlacement Raises $2 MillionIQ39:49amIQ3CORPiQ3Corp Ltd Seeks Voluntary Administration to RestructureKZR9:21amKALAMAZOOExcellent Metallurgy Results at Mt OlympusLCK11:51amLEIGHCREEKActivity Notification receivedMEB9:46amMEDIBIOLTDMedibio Announces Entitlement Offer ResultMIO3:00pmMACARTHURMTrading HaltMIO1:58pmMACARTHURMPause in TradingMKG8:22amMAKOSecond Rig Accelerates Drilling at Gogbala ProspectMTB2:03pmMT BURGESSMOU between MTB and Botala Energy LtdMTS8:49amMETCASHLTDDoug Jones Assumes Operational LeadershipMYL11:26amMALLEERESSignificant Milestone towards Acquisition of Avebury NickelNEU9:33amNEURENEthics approval for Angelman Phase 2 trial in AustraliaNIC9:02amNICKLMINESWithdrawal of Share Purchase PlanNSB8:19amNEUROSCIENNew data demonstrates EmtinB activity in autoimmune diseasesNVA9:17amNOVA MINSignificant Progress Update for Snow Lake LithiumNWE9:33amNORWESTTrading HaltOKR8:19amOKAPI RESProposed Drilling Program at the Enmore Gold ProjectORR8:18amORECORPFinal Kilimani Drilling ResultsPCG9:01amPENGANAMonthly Funds under Management - 28 February 2022PET3:02pmPHOSLOCK2nd Half 2021 - Appendix 4DPET2:56pmPHOSLOCKAppendix 4E - FY 2021PSI10:00amPSC INSURCapital RaisingPUA8:19amPEAKMINLTDAir Core Program Commences at Green Rocks ProjectRDT9:53amRED DIRTAggresive Exploration Strategy to Grow Mt Ida ProjectRIE9:19amRIEDEL RESCommencement of Drilling in ArizonaRXH8:19amREWARDLEFY21 R&D Tax Rebate ReceivedSMN4:33pmSTRUCT MONSupplementary ProspectusSNG9:41amSIRENGOLDSignificant Visible Gold at Alexander RiverSTO9:20amSANTOSCVN: Pavo-1 Drilling UpdateTAS1:41pmTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Increasing Sales for Swimming Pools - UpdateTRA7:30amTURNERSTurners upgrades guidance to record FY22 resultsVML9:58amVITALMETALVital Joins OTCQB For Trading of Shares in North AmericaVOR3:45pmVORTIVLIMTrading HaltVOR3:37pmVORTIVLIMPause in TradingVRT9:30amVIRTUSTrading HaltWAK7:23pmWAKAOLINAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportWML12:45pmWOOMERAWyloo Dome Farm-in Targets Gold PotentialWTL12:44pmWT FIN GRPSuccessful Bookbuild Completed at Premium to MarketWTL9:26amWT FIN GRPTrading HaltZ1P8:32amZIPCOLTDShare Purchase Plan


----------



## barney (14 March 2022)

2.22pm Monday 14th March


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:21amMORELLAMallina Lithium Project UpdateAEE12:56pmAURA ENA$8.8 million placement to advance Tiris Uranium ProjectALD8:21amAMPOLAmpol agrees sale of Gull to AllegroAMD8:17amARROW MINNew Gold Targets Identified Vranso Project, Burkina FasoARL8:20amARDEARESHigh-grade Ni-Co Confirmed at Kalpini with Sc and REEsAUH8:49amAUSTCHINATrading HaltAYT9:33amAYTMETALSMultiple New Gold Targets Identified, Drilling to CommenceBRK8:55amBROOKSIDEThird High-Impact Well Spuds in SWISHBTR9:21amBRIGHTSTATrading HaltCAD8:19amCAENEUSDrilling Commences at Pardoo Nickel DepositCDT8:18amCASTLE MINEM Survey Commences at Kambale Graphite Project, GhanaCIA1:09pmCHAMP IRONResponse to ASX 3Y QueryCLZ8:14amCLASSICMINMining of Bulk Sample - UpdateCPN8:17amCASPINSignificant Rhodium Mineralisation at XC-22 ProspectCXU11:57amCAULDRONCommitments Received for $0.75 million PlacementCYM9:55amCYPRIUMMETFinal Drilling Results Extend Nifty WestEBG2:13pmEUMUNDIIssue of shares under Dividend Reinvestment PlanEBR8:21amEBR SYSTEMCEO Investor PresentationEBR8:21amEBR SYSTEMLeadless Pacemakers included in SOLVE-CRT IDE Clinical TrialELD9:31amELDERSTrading UpdateFLC9:33amFLUENCEFluence Appoints CEO and Managing DirectorGAL8:26amGALILEOFraser Range Nickel Exploration UpdateGDI10:44amGDI PROPChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3DGGE9:17amGRAND GULFTrading HaltGL19:26amGLOBALLITH$30m Placement Attracts Mineral Resources as an InvestorGNE9:56amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Bond - AllotmentHLX9:13amHELIXTrading HaltHVY8:19amHEAVY MINHigh Grade Mineralisation Expands Port Gregory FootprintIHR9:49amINTELLIHRBoard & Senior Executive Changes To Accelerate Global GrowthIMA8:20amIMAGE RESSTRATEGIC ACQUISITION OF McCALLS MINERAL SANDS PROJECTIMA8:16amIMAGE RESSFX: $12m Cash Divestment of McCalls ProjectKMT9:13amKOPOREMTKopore acquires Agadez Project historical mining informationKNI9:22amKUNIKODrill Permit granted at Skuterud Cobalt ProjectKRM8:21amKINGSROSEHigh-Grade PGE-Ni-Cu Results from Drill Core ResamplingLAU9:05amLINDSAY AUTrading UpdateLSR8:19amLODESTARContessa - Large Target Identified on Granite ContactMAY10:35amMELBANAAlameda-1 - Independent Resources Assessment (Upper Sheet)MAY9:06amMELBANATrading HaltMEM10:18amMEMPHASYSMEM Achieves ISO 13485 ComplianceMFG8:54amMAG FINCFunds Under Management UpdateMIN9:26amMINERALRESGL1:$30m Placement Attracts Mineral Resources as an InvestorMOH10:23amMOHO RESDiamond Drilling Commenced at Omrah Nickel TargetNIC8:38amNICKLMINESONI Tax Concessions, Construction and ANI CommissioningNMT9:19amNEOMETALSPrimobius to partner with Mercedes-BenzNWE9:17amNORWESTExceptional Reservoir Response From Lockyer Deep-1OKU9:40amOKLO RESOklo Hits Primary Gold up to 22g/t Below SK2OSX8:19amOSTEOPORESHG: & CSIRO AI Tool to Optimise Cranial Implant ProceduresPDN9:13amPALADINKMT:Kopore acquire Agadez Proj historical mining informationPE18:40amPENGANAPETPE1 Entitlement Offer BookletPH28:56amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen to Pursue Turquoise Hydrogen ProductionPNR9:50amPANTOROPantoro undertakes A$45 million capital raisingPSL8:18amPATERSONSPilbara Project Fieldwork CommencesRAS8:18amRAGUSANew Northern Territory Lithium ProjectsRDT8:18amRED DIRTConsolidation of Mt Ida LandholdingRIM9:49amRIMFIREGPR commits to Year 2 of the Avondale Earn-in ProjectRLT9:11amRENERGENTrading HaltSFX8:20amSHEFF RESIMA: STRATEGIC ACQUISITION OF McCALLS MINERAL SANDS PROJECTSFX8:16amSHEFF RES$12m Cash Divestment of McCalls ProjectSHG8:19amSINGHEALTHSHG & CSIRO AI Tool to Optimise Cranial Implant ProceduresSRG9:03amSRGGLOBALAcquisition of WBHO Infrastructure WA PresentationSRG9:01amSRGGLOBALAcquisition of WBHO Infrastructure WA AnnouncementSRK8:21amSTRIKEDevelopment Underway at Paulsens East as Construction BeginsSYA8:21amSAYONA1MC: Mallina Lithium Project UpdateTRT8:17amTODDRIVERNerramyne SkyTEM Underway and Berkshire Valley UpdateTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 104 - Week Ended 11 March 2022VAN8:19amVANGOMINLSR: Contessa - Large Target Identified on Granite ContactVRT9:31amVIRTUSVirtus Enters Into Binding Implementation Deed With CapVestWGX9:45amWESTGOLDWGX Equity Raise Presentation (ASX)WGX9:41amWESTGOLDSuccessful Completion of A$100 million PlacementWOO2:22pmWOOBOARDResponse to ASX volume queryWTL11:59amWT FIN GRPNew Corporate Debt Facility - and Placement Details


----------



## barney (16 March 2022)

11.30am Wednesday 16th March


CodeTimeNameHeadingA4N9:14amALPHA HPAAlpha Awarded $45M Federal Government GrantABX9:31amABXGROUPABX Fourth Rare Earth DiscoveryAGN8:24amARGENICAInvestor PresentationALC8:49amALCIDIONAlcidion signs Miya Observations agreement with NHS TaysideAML9:20amAEON METALWalford Creek Resource UpgradeAN19:52amANAGENICSNew Leadership Driving Business TransformationAON8:23amAPOLLO MINAdditional High-Grade Shallow Mineralisation at DikakiAOU9:26amAUROCH MINFurther High Grade Nickel at SaintsARU8:23amARAFURAAward of funding under Modern Manufacturing InitiativeAUH9:38amAUSTCHINASUCCESSUL COMPLETION OF PLACEMENT OFFERAUN9:41amAURUMINTrading HaltAVL9:42amAUSTVANADAVL Awarded $49 Million Federal Government GrantAX89:19amACCELERATELithium and Manganese Sampling Programs Underway in PilbaraAZL9:31amARIZONAAZL enters into MOU with Nikola MotorsAZS9:21amAZURE MINSAzure Hits High Grade Nickel and Copper at RidgelineBAS9:35amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - February 2022BGP7:30amBRISCOEBGP FY Jan 2022 Addendum to ResultsBGP7:30amBRISCOEBGP Full Year Jan 2022 Results AnnouncementBOE10:23amBOSS ENEquity Raising to fund Australia's next uranium producerBOE9:58amBOSS ENTrading HaltBOE9:51amBOSS ENPause in TradingBTR9:35amBRIGHTSTAOversubscribed $2.5m Placement to Accelerate Resource GrowthBYH9:47amBRYAH RESAustralian Vanadium Ltd $49M Government Manufacturing GrantBYH9:42amBRYAH RESAVL: AVL Awarded $49 Million Federal Government GrantCEN7:30amCONTACT ENFebruary 2022 Operating ReportCFO10:07amCFOAMCFOAM DOE Project UpdateCLV8:24amCLOVERClover 1H FY22 Investor PresentationCLV8:23amCLOVERClover FY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementCLV8:23amCLOVERClover FY22 Half Year Report and AccountsCNI8:39amCENTURIAHeathcare JV with Morgan Stanley Real Estate InvestingCRS9:36amCAPRICEAIRCORE DRILLING IDENTIFIES OVER 1KM GOLD ANOMALY AT SOLISDAL8:19amDALAROOBHT lead-zinc mineralised footprint extended at Lyons RiverDDB9:23amDYNAMICContract Award and Scope IncreaseDUN9:00amDUNDASDundas - Highly Conductive Anomalies at Central Ni Cu TargetEL88:19amELEVATEURA73 km of Prospective Palaeochannels Identified at CapriELT9:44amOropesa Tin Project - Additional MineralisationEZZ9:12amEZZ LIFE1H FY22 Results PresentationGCY8:20amGASCOYNEStrong Production Allows Gascoyne to Reduce Debt by 50%GGE9:50amGRAND GULFHelium Offtake Agreement SecuredHLX9:45amHELIX$13m equity raising to accelerate Cobar copper discoveryIAM9:29amINCOME AMGIAM Completes its Largest Capital Markets TransactionINP8:24amINCENTIAConvertible Loan FacilityKAL9:10amKALGOORLIEOptions ProspectusKAL9:07amKALGOORLIEKalgoorlie Gold Loyalty Option ProspectusKRR10:16amKING RIVERHPA Project - DFS UpdateKTA8:20amKRAKATOASignificant clay hosted REE prospective tenure grantedLBT9:21amLABTECHPurchase Order for Multiple APAS InstrumentsLGM9:14amLEGACY MINLarge Low Sulphidation System Highlighted by GA-IP SurveyLGM9:03amLEGACY MINProgress ReportLRS9:40amLATRESDrilling confirms thick Spodumene Bearing Pegmatites, BrazilM248:21amMAMBALTDCalyerup Creek Maiden Drill Programme CompletedMAY10:08amMELBANASuccessful $15m Placement to drive Block 9 ForwardMBK9:35amDrilling at Millennium Copper-Cobalt Project to commenceMDI10:02amTrading HaltMDI9:52amPause in TradingMFG8:56amMAG FINCOn-Market Share Buy-BackMRD8:22amMOUNT RIDREE Drilling Underway at Mount RidleyMRQ9:05amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Marao Aircore Drilling UnderwayMXO9:39amMOTIOMotio Acquires UK Software Firm Liquid ThinkingNVU9:26amNANOVEUNanoveu Launches Disinfection Robot Under a RaaS ModelNWM8:46amNORWESTMINBulgera Project resource updateOEX8:23amOILEX LTDCambay India UpdateOFX8:10amOZFOREXInvestor PresentationOFX8:10amOZFOREXInvestor Briefing and Trading UpdatePLL8:22amPIEDMONTCorporate PresentationPOS9:57amPOSEIDONTrading HaltPOS9:51amPOSEIDONPause in TradingQGL10:06amQNTMGRPHTEInterim Financial Statements 31Dec2021RB68:21amRUBIXSeveral EM anomalies identified at Lake JohnstonRCL10:10amREADCLOUDAnnouncement of On-Market Share Buy-BackRDN9:08amRAIDEN RESArrow drilling announcement and Company updateSHG9:38amSINGHEALTHAE Commissions Medical Manufacturing FacilitySIS9:39amSIMBLETrading HaltSLC10:06amSUPERLOOPASX Small and Mid Cap Conference PresentationSNS8:25amSENSENFY22 Trading UpdateSPQ9:48amSUPERIORSuperior expands Ni-Cu-PGE Dido/Big Mag ProjectSUN8:18amSUNCORPSuncorp Natural Hazards Investor UpdateTMK8:23amTMKENERGYDrilling Program Commences in MongoliaTPD8:22amTALONENERGGurvantes XXXV Update - Maiden Drilling Campaign CommencesTSC8:20amTWENTY7 COFollow up drilling to commence at Yarbu Gold Project, WAVAN10:30amVANGOMINTrading HaltVAN10:01amVANGOMINPause in TradingWTL10:02amWT FIN GRPWTL Investor Webinar - Synchron Acquisition


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

may as well put it here

_Some battery mineral miners are posting strong gains in morning trade following reports that Scott Morrison will announce $243 million in grants for projects that allow Australia to capitalise on the boom in electric vehicles._

_Australian Vanadium (AVL) has been awarded a $49 million grant, rocketing its share price up 20 per cent to 4.2¢.

Arafura Resources (ARU)  will receive $30 million which will contribute to the construction of a $90.8 million rare earth separation plan at its Nolans project. The stock surged 18 per cent to 23¢.

Alpha PH (A4N) has been awarded a $45 million grant which will be applied toward the capital expenditure of the full-scale HPA first project. Shares in the company leapt 20.2 per cent to 59.5¢._

_Earlier, Poseidon Nickel (POS) entered a trading halt ahead of a funding announcement for the company and Pure Battery Technologies to build an integrated nickel, manganese, cobalt battery material refinery hub in Western Australia._


----------



## barney (17 March 2022)

Close: Thursday 17th March


CodeTimeNameHeading3DA10:14amAMAEROINTInvestor Presentation88E9:22am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Drilling AheadA4N9:52amALPHA HPAHPA First Project UpdateAAU10:07amANTILLESAntilles Gold wins disputes with DR GovernmentADV9:22amARDIDENGT1: Seymour Drilling UpdateAEE1:40pmAURA ENProspectusAIR9:37amASTIVITABid implementation AgreementALD7:30amAMPOLNZCC Provides Clearance for Z Energy AcquisitionAMD8:17amARROW MINSale of Malinda Lithium Project, Western AustraliaAMN8:17amAGRIMINCompletion of FEED Testwork and SOP Price UpdateAPI1:50pmAUST PHARMScheme Meeting - Chair's Address and PresentationAQD8:57amAUSQUESTBack to Back Drilling Across Australia and PeruARN8:17amALDOROCompletion of Drilling at NiobeATM1:14pmANEKA TAMBReinstatement to Official QuotationAVL9:34amAUSTVANADLetter of Intent for Iron Titanium Co-product Offtake SalesBIR9:41amBIRFINSettlement of dispute with previous Pulse CEOBIT11:09amBIOTRONBIT225 Effectiveness Against COVID-19 in AnimalsBKY1:17pmBERKELEYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryBNR9:21amBULLETINRavensthorpe Lithium Project Doubles in SizeBNZ9:53amBENZMININGSOILS ANOMALIES INDICATE STRONG MULTI-COMMODITY POTENTIALBRK8:21amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations UpdateBRX2:04pmBELARAROXBRX Commences Maiden Drill Campaign at BelaraC2F10:52amCENT CAP 2CNI: Centuria prices $70m Wholesale NoteCLZ9:38amCLASSICMINClassic's Mining Operations - ApprovedCMX9:31amCHEMXAssaying for Kaolin, Manganese & REE CommencesCNI10:52amCENTURIACenturia prices $70m Wholesale NoteCRR9:45amCRITICALVisual Massive and Semi Massive Mineralisation at DepthCUV9:34amCLINUVELACTH Manufacturing UpdateCYG9:13amCOVENTRYAcquisitions Update PresentationCYG9:09amCOVENTRYAcquisitions UpdateDRX10:07amDIATREMEResource Grows to 200Mt Across High-Grade Silica ProjectsDXC12:56pmDEXUSCONVDividend/Distribution - DXCDXI12:57pmDEXUSINDDividend/Distribution - DXIE2M9:52amE2METALS$8.5million Placement Cornerstoned by Eric SprottEMD10:32amEMYRIALEmyria launches second ultra-pure CBD capsuleEMD9:58amEMYRIALEMD-RX5 program advancing Phase 1 clinical trials underwayFGR8:55amFIRSTGRAPHDistribution agreement signed with Nanoproof Glade ChemicalFIX1:29pmCLBH CBNDFIXD - Trading HaltFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra Shareholders' Fund Interim Results 2022FSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra reports its Interim ResultsG8811:23amMILEVoluntary SuspensionGDA8:18amGOODDRIGood Drinks partners with MagnersGMR10:04amGOLDEN RIMGMR raising up to $6.3M to advance Kada Gold ProjectGPR9:46amGEO PACFurther drilling success at Woodlark Gold projectGT19:22amGREENTECHSeymour Drilling UpdateGTR9:23amGTI RESDrilling Completed at Thor ISR Uranium ProjectHCD10:56amHYDROCARBRights Issue Update and Shortfall NotificationHT810:15amHARRISBreaches of ASX Listing Rule 10.1HZN9:12amHOR OILHZN commencement of WZ12-8E drilling programmeIBX10:24amIMAGIONBIOFirst-in-human Study Progress UpdateICL1:12pmICENIGOLDBIF Intersected in DrillingIDT11:13amIDT AUSTTrading HaltIDT11:03amIDT AUSTPause in TradingIDX8:56amINTEG DIAGSuccessful Completion of Retail Entitlement OfferIHR8:20amINTELLIHRStrong Q3 Global Growth with New Marquee SigningJRL9:22amJINDALEEHuge lithium intercepts at McDermittKKO9:33amKINETIKOMinisterial Approval Obtained For Afro Energy AcquisitionKNI10:13amKUNIKOChange of Financial YearKNI9:57amKUNIKOPause in TradingLAU10:12amLINDSAY AUHY22 Investor PresentationLEG8:17amLEGENDSeismic Data Modelling Lights Up MawsonLEX8:20amLEFROYEXPExploration Update - RC Drilling Underway at BurnsLNY9:54amLANEWAYCompletion of Institutional Component of Entitlement OfferLV19:44amLIVEVLIMLV1 continues US expansion - 13 seeds launch on Walmart.comMAY1:43pmMELBANATotal depth called for Alameda-1MAY10:13amMELBANATrading HaltMAY9:56amMELBANAPause in tradingMCT3:37pmMETALICITYNME: Notice to ShareholdersMCT3:35pmMETALICITYNME: Replacement Target's StatementMHK9:23amMETALHAWKMetal Hawk - Western Areas Nickel Joint Venture UpdateMMG9:00amMONGERGOLDCopper & Zinc found in Rock Chip Samples at Mt Monger SouthMMS9:17amMCMILLANCEO & MD Retirement and AppointmentMRQ9:02amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Corridor Projects Scoping Study to StartMTH9:24amMITHRILHigh-Grade Multiple Vein InterceptsNIM8:55amNIMYRESGodley Diamond Drilling UpdateNME3:37pmNEX METALSNotice to ShareholdersNME3:35pmNEX METALSReplacement Target's StatementOCC10:09amORTHOCELLTrading HaltOCC9:53amORTHOCELLPause in TradingODY9:20amODYSSEYGLHigh-Grade Assay Results & Drilling Under Way at TuckanarraPNX8:51amPNX METALSHigh-grade gold in rock chips at GlencoePOS9:43amPOSEIDONFederal MMI Grant for Kalgoorlie Battery Materials RefineryRAC9:09amRACEONCOZantrene highly effective in EMD AML Mouse ModelRAP9:54amRESAPPTrading HaltRC18:17amREDCASTLERC Drilling to Commence at RedcastleRDY9:12amREADYTECHReadyTech announces acquisition of PhoenixHRISRR110:07amREACHRESTrading HaltRR19:59amREACHRESPause in TradingSGQ9:47amST GEORGESt George Launches Capital RaisingSNG9:51amSIRENGOLDSiren Continues to Intercept High Grade MineralisationSTM8:57amSUN METALSGeophysics maps Alba discovery to 1km deepTMB8:16amTAMBOURAHTambourah Advances Lithium Exploration at Russian JackTWD9:37amTAMAWOODAIR: Bid implementation AgreementVRC9:50amVOLTSuspension from Official QuotationVRS8:17amVERISVeris Awarded M6 Motorway Project in SydneyVRX8:18amVRXSILICAEPA approves ESD and sets timetable for Arrowsmith NorthWNX9:45amWELLNEXTrading HaltWSA9:23amWEST AREASMHK: Metal Hawk - Western Areas Nickel Joint Venture UpdateWTL10:04amWT FIN GRPSettlement of Acquistion - Investor WebinarZEL7:30amZ ENERGYALD: NZCC Provides Clearance for Z Energy AcquisitionZMI8:20amZINCOFIRECompany Presentation March 2022


----------



## barney (18 March 2022)

CLOSE: Friday 18th March


CodeTimeNameHeading5EA7:31am5EADVANCED5E Executes Boron Research Agreement on Permanent MagnetsABP9:31amABACUSAbacus Successfully Completes Institutional PlacementACB7:32amACAPRESWILCONI PROJECT JORC RESOURCE UPDATEAHC8:15amAUS HEALTHAHC March 2022 Investor PresentationAOA11:01amAUSMONField sampling finishes at tenements near Broken HillARD9:26amARGENT MINAppointment of CEO and Change in Company SecretaryARL10:00amARDEARESKalgoorlie Nickel Project Awarded Major Project StatusARN9:16amALDORONarndee Project VC1 Target UpdateARR9:59amARAREEARTHMaiden Drilling at Halleck CreekASO10:04amASTONMINDrilling Extends Ni-Co Sulphide Mineralisation at BardwellAUN9:57amAURUMINSuspension from Official QuotationAYT9:44amAYTMETALSDrilling Commences at Austin Gold ProjectBOE9:27amBOSS ENSuccessful $120m Equity RaisingCAM10:10amCLIME CAPGross Assets Update And June Quarter Dividend GuidanceCLA9:32amCELRESCelsius Begins Drilling at Opuwo Cobalt ProjectCLZ7:32amCLASSICMINSuccessful Completion of PlacementCZN7:31amCORAZONLynn Lake Exploration UpdateDRA9:05amDRAGLOBALFinal Arbitration AwardEGL7:31amENVN GROUPMajor Contract Win Under Turmec Agency AgreementFNT9:36amFRONTIERTrading HaltFTZ10:01amFERTOZMarket UpdateFZO8:44amFAMILYZONEMore than 1 million students in US trialsGMN3:00pmGOLDMOUNTN11.7 g/t Gold Intercept Recorded in hole MWD005HLF4:52pmHALOFOODCOCompletion of Security Purchase PlanHOR10:01amHORSESHOESurface Material Review at Horseshoe LightsIDT9:05amIDT AUSTMMI (Collaboration Stream) Grant OutcomeIHL8:26amINHEALTHIncannex to Issue Loyalty Options to ShareholdersIMM3:36pmIMMUTEPJapanese patent granted for LAG-3 antibody LAG525IPD10:23amIMPEDIMEDAstraZeneca extends and increases Renal ContractKAL7:32amKALGOORLIEDiamond Drilling Commences at La MascotteM3M8:10amM3MININGEdjudina Soil Sampling Complete And Appointment Of GeologistMDI10:07amSuspension from Official QuotationMEL4:35pmMETGASCOResponse to ASX Price QueryMZZ7:32amMATADORMultiple High Grade Gold Intersections at Window Glass HillNPR11:12amNEWMARKEstimated Distribution for the March 2022 QuarterPLT2:43pmPLENTI GRPPlenti secures debt facility to support growthPOL9:44amPOLYMETALSNew Targets Identified at Alahine Gold ProjectPUA7:30amPEAKMINLTDNickel Sulphide Mineralisation Confirmed at Green RocksPVW10:41amPVWRESLTDTanami Heavy Rare Earth Project - Poised for SuccessQUB9:28amQUBEACCC to monitor effect of Qube's acquisition of NATRBX8:53amRESOURCE BProspectivity of Nebula Prospect ConfirmedSIS9:47amSIMBLE$1.65m Raised in Oversubscribed PlacementSPY9:44amSPDR 500Distribution Rate AnnouncementSXY1:20pmSENEXScheme of Arrangement Legally EffectiveSXY11:06amSENEXFederal Court approves Scheme of ArrangementTER9:11amTERRACOMBlair Athol Coal Sales UpdateVAN8:56amVANGOMINUpdate to WA Court Decision on Billabong Gold MatterVEU2:13pmVWORLDXUSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVUL9:15amVULCAN EZero Carbon Lithium Project UpdateWEL9:56amWINCHESTERHigh Margin Oil Production in a High Oil Price EnvironmentWNX8:39amWELLNEXWellnex Life Signs Supple Agreement with GSK


----------



## barney (21 March 2022)

2pm Monday 21st March


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ8:37amARUMA RESHigh-Grade Gold Discovery at Salmon Gums ProjectADO10:58amANTEO TECHResponse to ASX Query LetterAGN8:23amARGENICAPeer Reviewed Paper Published on Preclinical StudyANG9:26amAUSTIN ENGAustin reports 100% increase in order book y-o-yANN10:43amANSELLAnsell Ltd Investor Meeting PresentationAPI11:46amAUST PHARMScheme approved by CourtARL8:23amARDEARESKalgoorlie Nickel Project Australian Government RecognitionARO10:07amASTRO RESStrategic Alliance with Nevada Exploration IncAS19:52amANGELAngel receives best and final offer price clarificationAS28:23amASKARI METAuger Soil Drilling Program Commences at BurracoppinATA8:24amATTURRAQAD Partnership ExpansionAUN9:43amAURUMINReinstatement to Official QuotationAUN9:42amAURUMINAurumin Completes Acquisition of Sandstone Gold ProjectAZL8:22amARIZONAAZL APPOINTS CHIEF TECHNICAL OFFICER AND EXPLORATION UPDATEBAT8:21amBATTMINVTEM survey identifies conductors and Cu Ni drill targetsBDG8:23amBLK DRAGONExtension to Salave Gold Investigation Permit in ProgressBGD9:16amBARTONGOLDS3N: SensOre secures Barton Gold as new client in Sth AustBGD8:55amBARTONGOLDBarton and SensOre Ltd form Strategic Gawler R&D PartnershipBNR9:24amBULLETINMore Spodumene Lithium Outcrops Found at RavensthorpeCAI8:22amCALIDUSRESExploration results highlight growth potential of Blue SpecCAV9:16amCARNAVALESecond aircore program completed at Ora BandaCCZ8:22amCASTILLOCODiamond core demonstrates high-grade Co-Zn potential at BHACHM8:56amCHIMERICSecurity Class Suspension from Quotation CHMOCLV8:57amCLOVERClinical research shows improvement inIQ of premature infantCPO9:00amCULPEOCulpeo acquires high grade Lana Corina Copper ProjectCVN9:08amCARNARVONTrading HaltDMM8:22amDMCMININGExploration Program to Test Priority Targets at Fraser RangeDRO9:36amDRONEDroneShield Receives $2 million OrderDXN9:14amDXNLIMITEDDXN Signs Fourth Contract with SUB.CO for $1.2 millionE798:23amE79GOLDLarge-Scale Gravity Survey Defines Prospective TargetsEN19:42amENGAGE BDREN1 Operations Update on Ukraine TeamFNT9:39amFRONTIERHigh-Grade Rare Earth Discoveries ConfirmedFRS12:34pmFORRESTForrestania Project - Exploration UpdateFZO9:10amFAMILYZONEClasswize launches in the UKG8811:20amMILEReinstatement to Official QuotationG8811:20amMILEGolden Mile Acquisition in Lithium Rich East PilbaraGAL8:38amGALILEONew Palladium Target From Norseman DrillingGED9:35amGOLD DEEPOutstanding Vanadium Extraction of up to 95% from AbenabGNP9:10amGENUSPLUSGenusPlus Contracts UpdateGNX12:50pmGENEXPOWERShare Purchase Plan ResultsGRL9:28amGODOLPHINGodolphin JV Projects Funds for Narraburra REE ExplorationGTE8:23amGREAT WESTNickel Exploration Programme at FairbairnHGO8:25amHILLGROVEMultiple HG Intersections Within 104m Copper MineralisationHXG8:23amHEXAGONThree Ni-Cu-PGE Drill-ready Targets Confirmed at McIntoshIMA8:58amIMAGE RESLetter from MD and DRP Plan RulesIMA8:55amIMAGE RESDividend DetailsIME8:49amIMEXHSIMEXHS Strategy PresentationKWR9:04amKINGWESTLake Goongarrie Nickel Sulphide Drilling CompletedLCL9:14amLOS CERROSTrading HaltLNK9:22amLINK ADMINUpdate on Scheme with Dye & DurhamLTR9:27amLIONTOWNDrilling Results Confirm Growth Potential at BuldaniaLYK9:51amLYKOSMETALSinjakovo Project ExpansionLYN8:21amLYCAONPrimary Gold Mineralisation Intersected at Rocky DamMCR8:57amMINCORSignificant new nickel surface taking shape at Golden MileMDI9:35amReinstatement to Official QuotationMDI9:35amSandstone Project Sale Completed and Barkly Drill ProgrammeMEK8:21amMEEKAGOLDDrilling Identifies Multiple Gold and REE TargetsMGT9:53amMAGNETITEMagnetite Mines Confirms Benefits of Expansion at RazorbackMIO9:11amMACARTHURMReinstatement to Official QuotationMIO9:11amMACARTHURMPositive FS Results for Lake Giles Iron ProjectMIO9:11amMACARTHURMMaiden Ore Reserve for Lake Giles Magnetite ProjectMLM12:45pmMETALLICACape Flattery Silica PFS - confirms excellent economicsMLS8:23amMETALS AUSThick Intersections of Lithium Pegmatite at ManindiMMG8:30amMONGERGOLDGold results uncover new Prospect at Mt Monger NorthMMI8:40amMETROMININ3.8m WMT sales locked in for 2022MQR9:55amMARQUEESTRATEGIC INVESTMENT IN BELMONT RESOURCES INC.NML9:12amHigh-grade gold in maiden diamond drilling at Langi LoganOAR8:23amOAR RESOAR Exploration Activity UpdateOCC10:24amORTHOCELLRegulatory Approval for Remplir Nerve Repair DeviceOMX9:28amORANGEGRL: GRL JV Projects Funds for Narraburra REE ExplorationOMX9:07amORANGEOMX Acquires Wiseman's Creek & Ophir Gold ProjectsPEX9:31amPEEL MNGShare Purchase Plan Heavily OversubscribedPFE8:23amPANTERAExploration Commenced at Frederick projectPH210:04amPUREHYDROPH2 to develop Australias first hydrogen garbage truckQUB8:58amQUBEQube Announces Off-market Buy-backRAP11:43amRESAPPSuspension from Official QuotationRAS8:23amRAGUSABurracoppin Halloysite Project Drilling Works to CommenceRR19:43amREACHRESStrategic Investment into Rare Earth Element RecyclingS3N9:19amSENSORE LTSensOre & Deutsche Rohstoff agree lithium exploration termsS3N9:16amSENSORE LTSensOre secures Barton Gold as new client in South AustraliaS3N8:55amSENSORE LTBGD: BGD and S3N Ltd form Strategic Gawler R&D PartnershipSGQ8:39amST GEORGESt George Opens Share Purchase PlanSHN9:56amSUNSHGOLDFinal Results from Triumph Southern CorridorSRN12:12pmSUREFIREYidby Gold Project New Discovery Area Drill Rig BookedSTO9:29amSANTOSTBN: Upgrade to T2H and T3H Flow Test ResultsTBN9:29amTAMBORANUpgrade to T2H and T3H Flow Test ResultsTCG8:21amTURACOGOLDShallow Drilling Grows Satama Gold DiscoveryTMG8:22amTRIGG MINGravity Surveys Reveal Significant Growth PotentialTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 105 - Week Ended 18 March 2022WMC10:49amWILUNAWilconi Joint Venture UpdateWR19:39amWINSOMEWinsome Commences Drilling at CancetXTC9:37amXANTIPPEDue Diligence Update and Board Changes


----------



## barney (22 March 2022)

7 pm Tuesday 22nd March


CodeTimeNameHeadingAL88:20amALDERANAL8 drilling at Drum and Mizpah highlights upside potentialALC11:03amALCIDIONHerefordshire & Worcestershire NHS Trust procures Miya FlowAPI7:00pmAUST PHARMSuspension from Official QuotationAPI10:44amAUST PHARMScheme now Legally EffectiveBCC8:44amBEAM COMSBeam Investor Presentation - March 2022BCN9:12amBEACON MINBeacon to Pay Fully Franked DividendBLD9:53amBORAL LTDTrading update and FY2022 guidanceBLG9:33amBLUGLASSTrading HaltBMH10:24amBAUMARTBauMart finalises supply and distribution agreementBMT8:49amBEAMTREEHDBMT accelerates international growth - first NHS contractsBRU1:31pmBURUENERGYRafael Flow Test UpdateBUB8:34amBUBS AUSTBubs launches A2 beta-casein protein infant formulaCNJ8:20amCONICO LTDGSR: Mt Thirsty Cobalt-Nickel Operational UpdateDEM9:30amDEMEM LTDDe.Mem Announces Strategic Acquisition in VictoriaDRA11:10amDRAGLOBALTakeovers Panel: DRA Panel Receives ApplicationEDC9:18amEILDON CAPMarch 2022 Quarter DistributionEVR8:28amEVRESOURCEExtensive Tin-Greisen Mineralisation at Khartoum ProjectFGR8:54amFIRSTGRAPHTechnology partnership agreement signed with NeoGrafGBR8:38amGREATBOULDMulga Bill Drill Results and Side Well Exploration UpdateGCY8:30amGASCOYNEExploration at Dalgaranga Delivers Outstanding ResultsGL19:28amGLOBALLITHMulti Asset Lithium Exploration UpdateGRE9:50amGTMETALSNew Copper Mineralised Zone Encountered at WhundoGRR9:37amGRANGESouthdown Magnetite Project Prefeasibility StudyGSR8:20amGREENSTOMt Thirsty Cobalt-Nickel Operational UpdateHCW11:39amHLTHCOREITMarch 2022 Distribution DeclarationHDN10:08amHOMECO DNRMarch 2022 Distribution DeclarationHRZ9:31amHORIZONRichmond Vanadium Project and IPO UpdateIBG8:56amIRONB ZINCIBG Corporate Update March 2022ICG8:24amINCA MINLSHigh-Impact Drill Program to Commence at Frewena - Two RigsIDA9:18amINDIANARESInvestor PresentationIHL10:02amINHEALTHTrading HaltIHL9:48amINHEALTHPause in TradingIPX9:32amIPERIONXIperionX Scales Titanium Metal ProductionIS312:51pmISYNERGYI Synergy Establishes Research and Development LabsIVO11:11amINVIGORGRPUpdate On Sale of IVO Asia and Related Party Employee LoansIXR9:21amIONICRARE100% Success Rate Continues With Tranche 6 Drill ResultsKGD8:20amKULADiamond Drilling at the Boomerang Kaolin ProspectKGL9:51amKGLOfftake Agreement with GlencoreLCL11:52amLOS CERROSTesorito Resource Estimate Investor Presentation and VideoLCL8:54amLOS CERROS1.3Moz Resource at Tesorito grows Quinchia to 2.6Moz goldLPE9:46amLPEHOLDINGPlenti Group Funding Secured for LPE Solar BankLRS8:17amLATRESDrilling commences at Cloud Nine ProjectMEU8:22amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - 2022 Drilling to CommenceMGH1:38pmMAAS GROUPAcquisition of Quarries and Concrete OperationsMOH11:30amMOHO RES121 Investor PresentationMRM8:19amMMAOFFSHORSale of Vessel MMA Leveque to Fortescue Future IndustriesMTM8:21amMTMONGERMulti-element project acquisition finalisedNHC8:52amNEW HOPENew Hope - Presentation on Half Year 2022 ResultsNHC8:51amNEW HOPENew Hope - Half Year 2022 Financial ResultsNHC8:31amNEW HOPEHalf Year Report and AccountsNME1:48pmNEX METALSAmended 31 December Appendix 5BNOX8:38amNOXOPHARMOrphan Drug Designation Granted to Noxopharm by US FDAPLL9:12amPIEDMONTTrading HaltPLL8:36amPIEDMONTPiedmont Announces Proposed Public Offering of Common StockPRX5:37pmPRODGOLLoan FacilityRAP9:40amRESAPPReinstatement to Official QuotationRAP9:39amRESAPPResApp announces positive results of COVID-19 screening testRGL9:31amRIVERSGOLDHigh Grade Lithium (1.5-2.0% Li2O) at TambourahRHC10:37amRAMSAYReceipt of non-binding indicative proposal Ramsay Sime DarbyRTH9:27amRAS TECHRacing and Sports and Sky Racing World Strategic PartnershipSCL8:21amSCHROLE GPFirst revenues from Schrole EngageSIH2:37pmSIHAYOResponse to ASX Query LetterSSM8:23amSRVSTREAMRegionerate Rail Consortium Secures Inland Rail BidSTA8:21amSTRANDLINETajiri Project Environmental Approval ReceivedSVM9:23amSOVEREIGNSovereign's Rutile to Significantly Reduce Carbon FootprintSVY8:49amSTAVELYMINExecution of Key Property Purchase AgreementTLX9:17amTELIXPHARMRadiopharmaceutical Production Facility Buildout CommencesTMZ9:06amTHOMSONRESInvestor PresentationTSO9:34amTESORO RESTesoro intersects 84.00m at 1.16g/t AuTTT10:01amTITOMICTitomic Investor Day PresentationTWR3:20pmTOWERProfit GuidanceTYM9:50amTYMLEZHBAR Foundation Strategic Partnership And $1M USD GrantVTS3:10pmVUSTOTALFinal Distribution AnnouncementWBE10:38amWHITEBARKInvestor PresentationWEL9:49amWINCHESTERGross revenue of US$813,652 (AUD$1.13M) for February 2022WMG2:50pmWESTERNLTDResponse to ASX Price Query


----------



## barney (23 March 2022)

Close 23rd March


CodeTimeNameHeading88E9:30am88 ENERGYMerlin-2 Well Reaches Total Depth8CO9:27am8COMMONLTDNew combined CardHero and expense8 contract signedABB8:54amAUSSIEBANDOrd Minnett Technology Conference PresentationADN8:28amANDROMEDAMaiden Tiger Kaolin Resource & Rare Earth Element PotentialADO8:35amANTEO TECHCEO SuccessionAIS11:05amAERISRESMASSIVE SULPHIDES INTERSECTED BELOW AVOCA TANK RESOURCEAKO10:45amAKORA RESMaiden Resource Northern & Central ZonesAKO9:59amAKORA RESPause in TradingAME8:26amALTOMETALSSandstone Mineral Resource increases to 635,000oz of goldAOF5:03pmAU OFFICEEstimated Distribution 1 January 2022 to 31 March 2022AOF5:01pmAU OFFICEDividend/Distribution - AOFAQI9:34amALICANTOAlicanto uncovers high-grade mineralisationARF8:50amQuarterly distributionARF8:46amDividend/Distribution - ARFASB2:19pmAUSTAL LTDPhilippines OPV updateBCA8:27amBLK CANYONFurther shallow manganese drill results from Flanagan BoreBCN9:29amBEACON MINBeacon Closes Forward Gold SalesBMN9:24amBANNERMANTrading HaltBRK8:25amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBRX8:25amBELARAROXGradient Array IP Reveals New TargetsBUX8:22amBUXTONRESAirborne EM detects bedrock conductor at Narryer ProjectBUY9:58amBOUNTY OILPavo success unlocks CerberusBYE9:40amBYRON ENERDRILLING PROGRAM AND CURRENT PRODUCTION UpdateCHM2:04pmCHIMERICCDH17 CAR T PRECLINICAL DATA FEATURED IN NATURE CANCERCHM10:03amCHIMERICTrading HaltCHM9:55amCHIMERICPause in TradingCHM9:48amCHIMERICCompletion of retail component of Entitlement OfferCLZ8:24amCLASSICMINKat Gap Gold SurfacesCOB9:04amCOBALT BLUCommencing underground developmentCPM9:25amCOOPERMETCPM to acquire a strategic tenement at Mt Isa East ProjectCPN8:23amCASPINNew Conductors from Airborne Electromagnetic SurveyCQE3:15pmCHSOCINFRADividend/Distribution - CQECR99:47amCORELLARESMetallurgical results confirm outstanding purity at TampuCTT10:09amCETTIREFounder selldownCVN9:37amCARNARVONCorporate Presentation - Pavo DiscoveryCVN9:29amCARNARVONPavo-1 Oil DiscoveryCWX8:27amCARAWINEBCA: Further manganese drill results from Flanagan BoreCXL8:57amCALIXCalix - Project LEILAC-2 FID confirmedDHO1:11pmDTREE HYBDDHOF Estimated Distribution MarchEM29:45amEAGLE MMLTrading HaltEPM9:17amECLMETALSAnomalous Lithium Concentrations at Greenland ProjectFAU4:54pmFIRST AUUpdate on Talga Project JV and Farm-InFGL9:44amFRUGLGROUPFrugl Grocery Experiences Record User GrowthFPH7:30amF&P HEALTHFisher & Paykel Healthcare provides FY22 revenue guidanceGEN8:21amGENMINBaniaka products to attract price premiumsGGG9:46amGREENLANDCommencement of Arbitration Against Greenland and DenmarkGLL9:16amGAL ENERGYOperations Update - March 2022GO29:23amGO2PEOPLEGO2 Government Tender ResultsHTG9:23amHARVESTTGHTG Marlink Reseller AgreementIAG8:21amINSUR.AUSTIAG Provides Update on BI Second Test Case AppealsICI9:13amICANDYICI partners with Froyo Games with min. revenue guaranteedICN3:17pmICONENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryICR8:22amINTELICAREInteliCare Partners with Bethanie and OptusIDA9:11amINDIANARESIndiana Appoints Argonaut PCF to Advise on Ntaka HillIMU9:54amIMUGENEClinical Trial of New Cancer Oncolytic Virotherapy VaxiniaIPT10:47amIMPACT MINDiamond Drill Programme Underway at the Hopetoun ProjectJAT10:03amJATCORPFirst US distribution agreement for immune support productsKGL9:54amKGLJervois Resource UpdateKIN8:24amKIN MININGHG Assays Confirm Primary Gold Mineralisation at Mt FloraKMD7:39amKMDBRANDS1H FY22 Investor PresentationKMD7:38amKMDBRANDSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsKTA8:25amKRAKATOANew Gold Targets defined at Bulgandry, Rand NSWLCK9:49amLEIGHCREEKAppointment of PwC as Strategic Debt AdvisorLNY10:42amLANEWAYHigh Grade Gold Drilling Results Continue from Agate CreekLSA9:34amLACHLANMaiden drilling program commences on Koojan JVLSA8:21amLACHLANMI6: Maiden drilling program commences on Koojan JVLSX4:15pmLION SELCTHalf Year AccountsMAN9:40amMANDRK RESTrading HaltMCR8:42amMINCORFirst Ore - Cassini OperationsMEL2:09pmMETGASCODefinitive Vali Gas Sales Agreement executed with AGLMEL2:03pmMETGASCOVEN: Vintage signs maiden Gas Sales AgreementMHC9:47amMANHATTANOutstanding Wide Zones of Shallow GoldMI69:34amMINERAL260LSA: Maiden drilling program commences on Koojan JVMI68:21amMINERAL260Maiden drilling program commences on Koojan JVMOQ10:37amMOQLIMITEDResults of Entitlement OfferMTC8:25amMETALSTECHNew high grade gold targets confirmed at SturecMXR9:26amMAXIMUSNickel Mineralisation Identified - Hilditch WestNEU9:44amNEURENFDA approval for Phelan-McDermid IND and Phase 2 trialNVA10:25amNOVA MINCompany Presentation - Estelle Gold TrendPBL11:24amPARABELLUMExploration UpdatePGM9:18amPLATINASale of 30% Interest in Munni Munni Project completedPLL10:00amPIEDMONTPiedmont Announces Pricing of Upsized Public OfferingPLT8:38amPLENTI GRPPlenti upgrades profit forecastPNT9:51amPANTHERAssays Return Highest Nickel and Cobalt Grades to DateR3D9:49amR3D RESRCSCopper Sulphate Plant Achieves Significant ProgressRAB9:05amADRABBITTrading HaltRAD10:43amRADIOPHARMLOI with GenesisCare to start first trial in AustraliaRFR9:32amRAFAELLATrading HaltRMC8:34amRESIMACResimac settles $1bn RMBS transactionRNX9:30amRENEGADEPromising Lady Agnes Results and Data ReviewRR18:29amREACHRESAppointment of CEORRR9:32amREVOLVERStunning drill results - up to 50% copper minerals at DianneRXH8:24amREWARDLEBuilding equity in UK BNPL partnerS3N9:08amSENSORE LTSensOre signs with Unico to scale AI technologySHN8:25amSUNSHGOLDBrisbane Mining Energy & Minerals Conference PresentationSIH9:15amSIHAYOSihorbo South Continues to Grow on Latest ResultsSRZ9:56amSTELLARHigh-Grade Tin Intersected in Severn Hole ZS143WSTO9:43amSANTOSSignificant Pavo oil discovery near Dorado developmentSTX8:27amSTRIKE ENEAustralian Domestic Gas Outlook Conference PresentationSXE8:24amSTH X ELECContract AwardsTLX10:02amTELIXPHARMDevelopment of Glioblastoma Therapy ProgramUWL3:13pmUNITIGROUPTrading HaltUWL3:00pmUNITIGROUPTrading PauseVEN2:09pmVINENERGYMEL: Definitive Vali Gas Sales Agreement executed with AGLVEN2:03pmVINENERGYVintage signs maiden Gas Sales AgreementVVA10:29amVIVALEISURBi-Monthly Presentation (Jan/Feb 2022)VVA10:28amVIVALEISURMarket UpdateWC88:23amWILDCATMT ADRAH GOLD PROJECT EXPLORATION UPDATEXAM8:27amXANADUMINEExecutive Board Transition - Xanadu Enters New Phase


----------



## barney (24 March 2022)

CLOSE: 24th March


CodeTimeNameHeading3MF9:28am3DMETALFLTrading HaltA1M9:28amA1MINESLTDDrilling Results From Eloise DeepsAAU9:03amANTILLESCorporate PresentationABP8:25amABACUSSecurity Purchase Plan BookletABP8:24amABACUSSecurity Purchase PlanAKO8:15amAKORA RESBrisbane Mining Conference PresentationAM78:17amARCADIALTDElevated lithium recoveries from organic acid leachingAMI9:41amAURELIAPresentation - Dargues Life-of-Mine UpdateAMI9:39amAURELIADargues Life-of-Mine UpdateAOU9:30amAUROCH MINExploration Update - Arden Zinc-Copper ProjectAQD9:02amAUSQUESTDrilling Commences at the Balladonia Ni-Cu ProjectARR11:56amARAREEARTHPositive field assay results for La PazASO9:53amASTONMINTrading HaltAUN9:39amAURUMINLithium Potential Identified at Mt PalmerAVW10:04amAVIRARESOUAVW - Yule River Lithium Project Operational UpdateBDM11:10amBURGUNDYDMGIB: Second Option Payment Received - $1 million Plus SharesBDM9:21amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy End-To-End Strategy Continues to Gather PaceBKW11:49amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation and Notes HY Jan 2022BKW8:33amBRICKWORKSAnalyst Presentation HY Jan 2022BKW8:32amBRICKWORKSASX Half Year Results Media Release HY Jan 2022BKW8:31amBRICKWORKSReview of Operations HY Jan 2022BKW8:29amBRICKWORKSDividend/Distribution - BKWBKW8:29amBRICKWORKSHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBLG10:04amBLUGLASSRights Issue Offer BookletBLG10:03amBLUGLASSAcquisition of Laser Diode Facility PresentationBLG10:02amBLUGLASSBLG to Acquire Laser Diode Facility and Capital RaisingBLU5:01pmBLUEENERGYResponse to ASX Price QueryBMN9:50amBANNERMANSuccessful completion of A$40.7M Placement and announcementBMR9:37amBALLYMORERuddygore Drilling CommencesBOA9:51amBald Hill East Exploration UpdateBON9:24amSPDR BONDDistribution EstimateBRK8:16amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations UpdateBTR9:15amBRIGHTSTAExploration Programs Underway at Laverton Gold ProjectCNR8:20amCANNON RESExploration Update for Fisher East ProjectCRS8:16amCAPRICESOLIS AIRCORE RESAMPLES ENHANCE GOLD PROSPECTIVITYCWN12:53pmCROWNPerth Casino Royal Commission Report ReleasedDM19:33amDESERTMLTrading HaltE209:24amSTATEE200Distribution EstimateEBO9:29amEBOSEBOS' acquisition of Pacific Health Group not opposedEM29:42amEAGLE MMLPlacement Raises $16M to Advance Exploration at Oracle RidgeEMN8:20amEUROMNGNSEMunicipalities Approve Land Rezoning & Access AgreementEPM9:37amECLMETALSIvittuut Project Returns More High-Grade REE ResultsFAR9:29amFARExecutive ChangeFAU9:38amFIRST AUFAU Identifies Initial Drill Targets at Mabel CreekFOR8:34amFORAGER AUAnnouncement of Buy BackGAL8:28amGALILEOPalladium Results Expand Norseman PotentialGCI9:48amGRYPHONDividend/Distribution - GCIGCY9:42amGASCOYNETrading HaltGIB11:10amGIBBRIVERSecond Option Payment Received - $1 million Plus SharesGLN9:45amGALANLITHPositive Anomalous Soil Assays at Greenbushes SouthGNG9:29amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Thunderbird Mineral SandsGNG8:16amGR ENGINSFX: KMS Executes EPC Construction and Offtake AgreementsGOV9:24amSPDR GOVTDistribution EstimateHIO9:48amHAWSONSIROStarlight PurchaseHLO10:21amHELLOWORLDHLO CEO Ords Leisure, Tourism & Gaming ConferenceHRZ9:38amHORIZONNimbus Silver Zinc Project UpdateIHL9:30amINHEALTHIncannex to Acquire APIRx PharmaceuticalsIMA4:13pmIMAGE RESResults of Section 249D General MeetingIMA9:46amIMAGE RESTrading HaltIMI9:53amINFINITYTrading HaltIMM8:19amIMMUTEPImmutep announces publication of ELCC 2022 abstractIMU9:15amIMUGENEDose Escalation in Phase 1 Clinical Trial of CHECKvaccIVZ9:18amINVICTUSTrading HaltJBH9:02amJB HI-FISales and Buy-Back Process updateJHG7:30amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - CEO AppointmentJHG7:30amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - SEC 8-K CEO AppointmentKFM8:15amKINGFISHERHigh Grade Rare Earths Returned from Discovery Drill HoleKZR3:09pmKALAMAZOOResponse to ASX Price QueryLBY9:44amLAYBUY GHLLaybuy Market UpdateLDR10:22amLDRESOURCEDrilling Recommences at Webbs Consol Silver-Base MetalsLIT9:45amLITHIUMAUSGLN: Positive Anomalous Soil Assays at Greenbushes SouthLNY9:35amLANEWAYCorporate UpdateLPE10:24amLPEHOLDINGBioHub and STAK Mining gaining momentumLSR1:57pmLODESTARResponse to ASX Price QueryMCP8:31amMCPHERSONMcPherson's and Chemist Warehouse Strategic AllianceMCT3:19pmMETALICITYTakeover Bid for NME Extension of Offer PeriodMEK8:15amMEEKAGOLDNew Zones of Thick High-Grade Rare Earths DiscoveredMGU8:19amMAG MININGSale of Gravolette Project, South AfricaMPA9:21amMAD PAWSQ3 FY22 Trading updateNAB9:34amNAT. BANKNAB completes buy-back and announces further buy-backNIS11:41amNICKELSRCHMultiple High Priority Targets From Airborne EM SurveyNME3:19pmNEX METALSMCT: Takeover Bid for NME Extension of Offer PeriodNOU9:24amNOUMI LTDConclusion of Auditor's AppointmentNRX9:56amNORONEXLTDSignificant Copper intercepted in new Kalahari drillingNUH4:43pmNUHEARANotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormOBM8:17amORABANDAOra Banda Completes A$20M Equity RaisingPET2:02pmPHOSLOCKFY 2021 Business Review and Strategic Outlook PresentationPLL9:27amPIEDMONTFinal Supplementary Prospectus for Public OfferingQRI3:29pmQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIRAS5:43pmRAGUSABurracoppin Halloysite Project UpdateSFX9:29amSHEFF RESGNG: EPC Contract - Thunderbird Mineral SandsSFX8:16amSHEFF RESKMS Executes EPC Construction and Offtake AgreementsSFX8:16amSHEFF RESThunderbird Ore Reserve UpdateSFX8:16amSHEFF RESKMS Bankable Feasibility Study PresentationSFX8:16amSHEFF RESThunderbird BFS, Financing and Project UpdateSFY9:24amSPDR 50Distribution EstimateSGQ9:37amST GEORGESt George Completes PlacementSHH9:38amSHREE MINOversubscribed Placement Raises $2.95 millionSLF9:24amSPDR PRPDistribution EstimateSOL4:11pmSOUL W.H.Correction HY22 Appendix 4D and Financial ReportSOL8:36amSOUL W.H.HY22 Results Investor PresentationSOL8:34amSOUL W.H.HY22 Results Media ReleaseSOL8:22amSOUL W.H.HY22 Appendix 4D and Financial ReportSTW9:24amSPDR 200Distribution EstimateSVY8:50amSTAVELYMINHigh-Grade Gold Results at Toora WestSXL8:19amSTHNXMEDIAOn-market share buy-back and television strategySYI9:24amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution EstimateTEM9:23amTEMPESTTrading HaltTMS8:17amTENNANTExploration Fast-Tracked at Bluebird Copper-Gold DiscoveryTTI8:33amTRAFFICSmart City street lighting upgrade for SydneyTUA8:26amTUAS LTDHalf Year Results Investor PresentationTUA8:22amTUAS LTDAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportUWL5:42pmUNITIGROUPUpdate to Exclusivity ArrangementsUWL10:46amUNITIGROUPResponse to Media SpeculationVVA9:56amVIVALEISUROrd Minnett Leisure, Tourism & Gaming Conference PresentatioWGX3:16pmWESTGOLDOperational UpdateWPR12:48pmWAYPOINTRTDividend/Distribution - WPRWR18:29amWINSOMEGeophysical Targeting at Cancet Lithium ProjectWRM9:09amWHITEROCKContinuing High-Grade Drill Results - Morning Star Gold MineWSR9:05amWESTAR RESTrading HaltXTE10:39amXTEKLTDXTEK receives A$3.2m Order for Ballistic Armour ProductsYPB9:49amYPB GROUPTrading HaltZNC9:09amZENITH MINDrilling Recommenced at Develin Creek Copper-Zinc Project


----------



## barney (25 March 2022)

2.54pm Friday 25th March



CodeTimeNameHeadingAAU9:02amANTILLESTrading HaltADX9:48amADXENERGYADX receives A$1.15 million subsidy from Austrian GovernmentAGE9:31amTrading HaltALD11:22amAMPOLZ Energy Shareholders Approve Scheme of ArrangementALD11:13amAMPOLZEL: Z Energy (ZEL) results of Scheme meetingALD8:33amAMPOLZEL:Z Energy (ZEL) Board Chair address to Scheme MeetingAON9:45amAPOLLO MINApollo Minerals Secures 100% Ownership of KroussouAON9:37amAPOLLO MINTKM: Trek to sell remaining 20% interest in Kroussou projectAON9:35amAPOLLO MINBAT:Agreement to sell remaining interests in KroussouProjectAUE8:19amAURUM RESPenny South Project UpdateBAT9:45amBATTMINApollo Minerals Secures 100% Ownership of KroussouBAT9:35amBATTMINAgreement to sell remaining interests in Kroussou projectBOE8:20amBOSS ENShare Purchase Plan Offer DocumentBYH1:06pmBRYAH RESBryah Commits to Retain 49% of Manganese JV and RC DrillingCHL8:21amCAMPLIFYAcquisition of Mighway and SHAREaCAMPER approved by NZCCCHM9:39amCHIMERICPlacement of Entitlement Offer ShortfallCXO9:31amCORE EXPResignation of Managing Director Stephen BigginsCZL9:13amCONS ZINCTrading HaltDCL9:55amDOMACOMDomaCom Settles GME Legal ActionE2M9:18amE2METALSDrill Permits Received for El RosilloECF9:19amELANOR COMECF Forecast Q3FY22 ResultECF9:15amELANOR COMDividend/Distribution - ECFFFX8:20amFIREFINCHSubstantial Resource Increases for Viper and N'TiolaFXG12:42pmFELIX GOLDManagement UpdateGBR8:54amGREATBOULD99.7% gold recovery in second met test at Mulga BillGGE8:32amGRAND GULFJesse-1 Site Construction CommencedHAR11:31amHARANGAUranium mineralisation confirmed at Saraya ProjectHIQ8:20amHITIQLTDHITIQ Partners with the German Ice Hockey FederationIMI9:32amINFINITYFirst Drill Program Confirms Gold MineralisationIVT12:56pmINVENTISAcquisition of Electronic Circuit Designs Pty LtdJAT10:23amJATCORPJAT to develop immune support ice cream and yogurtJAV8:52amJAVELINSecurity Purchase PlanKKC10:22amKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKCMAG8:21amMAGMATICBodangora Goldfield Exploration UpdateMAN10:15amMANDRK RESAcquisition of HighGrade Copper Exploration Project in ChileMEL8:20amMETGASCOCervantes-1 Operations UpdateMGV8:22amMUSGRAVEStrong drill results at AmarilloMMG8:42amMONGERGOLDProvidence Diamond Drilling Underway & RC Drill ResultsMQR9:56amMARQUEEMQR Secures Drill Contractor at Kibby Basin Lithium ProjectMTM9:41amMTMONGERNew Tenements Ravensthorpe (Lithium and REE Prospective)NEU9:54amNEURENFDA approval for Pitt Hopkins syndrome IND and Phase 2 trialNOR9:14amNORWOODNorwood Builds on Infosys Relationship with Second ContractNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME Signs Letter of Intent with Google and Updates OutlookOMH1:06pmOM HLDNGSBYH:BYHCommits to Retain 49% of Manganese JV and RC DrillingPGD8:20amPEREGOLDPilgangoora North Lithium ProjectPLL9:16amPIEDMONTPiedmont Announces Closing of Public OfferingPMV8:43amPREM INVHalf-year Investor PresentationPMV8:42amPREM INVHalf-year Results AnnouncementPMV8:41amPREM INVAppendix 4D Half Year AccountsREP2:42pmREPESSPROPREP March Distribution AnnouncementREP2:40pmREPESSPROPDividend/Distribution - REPRFR9:26amRAFAELLAResponse to unauthorised anti-mining letter to shareholdersSEQ10:25amSEQUOIATrading HaltSEQ9:58amSEQUOIAPause in TradingSNG10:04amSIRENGOLDCompelling Comparisons on Reefton and Fosterville DepositsSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEWalyering UpdateTGP1:04pm360 GROUPDividend/Distribution - TGPTIE9:25amTIETTOTrading HaltTKM9:45amTREKMETAON: Apollo Minerals Secures 100% Ownership of KroussouTKM9:37amTREKMETTrek to sell remaining 20% interest in Kroussou projectTKM9:35amTREKMETBAT:Agreement to sell remaining interests in KroussouProjectTNR10:38amTORIANAdditional Significant Intercepts - Mt Stirling Gold ProjectTPD8:23amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering UpdateVKA9:20amVIKINGMINEVIKING FINDS 4M AT 5.1G/T AU IN HISTORIC DATA ON NEW TENUREVRT2:44pmVIRTUSFIRB approval received for CapVest TransactionWGR8:42amWESTERNGRLProgress Drilling Update - Gold DukeZEL11:22amZ ENERGYALD: Z Energy Shareholders Approve Scheme of ArrangementZEL11:13amZ ENERGYZ Energy (ZEL) results of Scheme meetingZEL8:33amZ ENERGYZ Energy (ZEL) Board Chair address to Scheme Meeting


----------



## barney (28 March 2022)

12.03pm Monday 28th March


CodeTimeNameHeading3MF9:47am3DMETALFL3MF Receives Firm Commitments for $2.12 million PlacementA1M9:26amA1MINESLTDDrilling Results from Marymia Project, Murchison WAADS9:57amADSLOT LTDGroupM Updated Marketplace AgreementADV8:20amARDIDENArdiden Receives $3.5M Tranche Two Consideration from GT1ADV8:18amARDIDENGT1: GT1 Increases to 80% Ownership of Lithium ProjectsAEI9:52amAERIS ENVAeris appoints Andrew Just as its new CEOAEV8:27amAVENIRAEntitlement Issue ProspectusAEV8:25amAVENIRAFully Underwritten Entitlement Offer to Raise $1.45 MillionAII9:44amALMONTYMoU's signed strengthens Sth Korea domestic supply chainAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand awarded international cargo flights to MarchAMP9:21amAMPAMP completes GEFI saleAPM9:09amAPM HUMANAPM Announces Australian Contract AwardsASN9:17amANSON RESResource Expansion Drilling Campaign To Commence at ParadoxASO9:39amASTONMINSuspension from Official QuotationASX8:44amASXCHESS Replacement Project - Changes to Project ScheduleAWV10:51amANOVAMETALFurther strong results from 2021 drillingBAS9:37amBASS OILBass Drilling Tangai-5 for Major Production BoostBMM9:20amBALKAN MINEMEA (BIH) Pty Ltd Transaction UpdateBPM8:21amBPM MINExploration UpdateBUX9:18amBUXTONRESTKM: Trek to drill compelling IOCG target with Farm-inBUX8:20amBUXTONRESBuxton enters into Joint Venture for Centurion ProjectCAZ9:26amCAZALY RESYabby Project Update - Surface Sampling ResultsCDD8:59amCARDNOSale of Cardno International DevelopmentCE18:17amCALIMABrooks and Thorsby Reserves Update 2022CE18:17amCALIMAMontney Resource Update 2022CHM8:46amCHIMERICSecurity Class Reinstatement to Quotation CHMOCIM8:54amCIMICTARGETS STATEMENT RELEASED IN RESPONSE TO HOCHTIEF OFFERCOD8:56amCODAMINLTDNew Bornite Zone Discovered as Emmie IOCG Opens UpCVN10:12amCARNARVONCapital Raise PresentationCVN10:10amCARNARVONFully Underwritten Institutional PlacementCVN9:16amCARNARVONTrading HaltCYQ11:44amCYCLIQTrading HaltCYQ9:52amCYCLIQPause in TradingCZR9:28amCOZIRONRESRobe Mesa Final Assay ResultsDDD9:22am3D RESDrilling Progress at Adelong Gold FieldDM110:09amDESERTMLPlacement to Accelerate Nickel, Copper & PGE ExplorationDOU8:20amDOUUGHDouugh secures up to $20m in discretionary equity fundingDYL9:38amD YELLOWTrading HaltECT10:20amENVIRONProject Update Commissioning program underwayERM8:21amEMMERSONFollow up drilling at Tennant Creek set to commenceEXL10:27amELIXINOLStrategic Review UpdateFFX8:22amFIREFINCHGanfeng JV Formalised & US$170M Funding Package TriggeredGAL8:26amGALILEONorseman Nickel Results Highlight Growing OpportunityGCY10:01amGASCOYNE$19M Raising to Deliver Next Phase of Production GrowthGEV8:17amGLOBENEVENTiwi H2 Project Advances Engineering and PermittingGLA8:38amGLADIATORTanzania Uranium Exploration ContinuesGOR8:19amGOLDROAD2021 Full Year Results and DividendGOR8:18amGOLDROADDividend/Distribution - GORGT18:20amGREENTECHADV: Ardiden Receives $3.5M Tranche Two Consider'n from GT1GT18:18amGREENTECHGT1 Increases to 80% Ownership of Lithium ProjectsHAS8:49amHASTTECHHastings Raises $40m in Strategic Placement to L1 CapitalHFR9:25amHIGHFIELDElectricity Licence Authorisation ReceivedHLX8:22amHELIXShare Purchase Plan documentHTG9:21amHARVESTTGHTG Trading UpdateICE9:38amICETANALIMLargest contract renewal and South American saleICG9:51amINCA MINLSDrilling Underway at FrewenaIIQ8:28amINOVIQ LTDUpdate on Legal Proceedings and BARD1 Autoantibody ProgramIVZ9:44amINVICTUS7-Fold increase in Permit & Sovereign Wealth Fund AgreementKAU8:20amKAISERREEFDrone Stope Survey Completed at MaldonKFE9:20amKOGIRONTrading HaltKSN9:34amKINGSTONMineral Hill Production UpdateLNY12:03pmLANEWAYExtension of Entitlement OfferLOM8:20amLUCAPA11% Increase in Lulo Diamond Resource CaratsLPD8:21amLEPIDICOAccessory Works Approval Received & Karibib FEED completeLRS9:12amLATRESTrading HaltMAA11:09amMONASHMAATMarch 2022 Quarter Distribution and TimetableMEL8:41amMETGASCOCervantes-1 Operations UpdateMKR9:38amMANUKARESProgress Report - Results of Mt Boppy extension drillingMM89:11amMED METALSConventional Process to Yield High Gold & Copper RecoveriesMOT10:43amMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOTMTC9:39amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Identified in UGA-30MXT10:36amMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXTMYE8:24amMETAROCKUnderground Incident at Moranbah North MineNAM12:00pmNAMOI COTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNWE8:20amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Flows at 117 mmscfd with CondensateOAU9:47amORAGOLDExcellent Gold Results at Kingswood & Transylvania ProspectsOSL9:48amONCOSILFully-Funded Trial Approved In GermanyOZM10:44amOZAURUMVisible Gold Intersected at the Patricia Gold ProjectPAM8:52amPA METALSMineral Resource Estimate Update Reung Kiet Lithium ProjectPCK8:21amPAINCHEKSummerset Holdings Ltd rolls out PainChek in NZPEN9:03amPENINSULAUpdated Lance Feasibility Study UnderwayPGM9:43amPLATINAResponse to ASX Query LetterPIM8:32amPIMINERALSResource Definition Drill Program Commences at BobalongPOD8:17amPODIUMPodium Confirms Significant RhodiumQUB8:41amQUBEQube Sells Beveridge Land Option to the CommonwealthRCE11:46amRECCE LTD$3.08m R&D Rebate ReceivedRCP9:13amREDBANKDriller Secured and Priority Targets Refined for ExplorationRIE9:33amRIEDEL RESRC Drilling on Track at Riedel's Kingman Gold ProjectRIM9:22amRIMFIRECritical Minerals Discovery Opportunity at Avondale ProjectRLT8:26amRENERGENCentral Energy Fund to Invest R1BN in Virginia Gas ProjectRMX8:21amREDMOUNTMt Mansbridge Project - Heavy Rare Earth Market UpdateSBM8:21amST.BARBARASimberi COVID-19 outbreak under control, FY22 guidanceSEL10:06amSELFWEALTHEstimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022SFX8:17amSHEFF RESInvestor PresentationSGR9:38amSTAR ENTResignation of Managing Director and CEOSTA8:20amSTRANDLINEStrandline - Nyati Ramp Up Tanzanian Offtake DiscussionsSVL9:48amSILVERMINEIncreasing Gold and Zinc in Drilling at Bowdens SilverTD19:37amTALI DIGIEntitlement Offer BookletTD19:35amTALI DIGIEntitlement Offer Letter to Ineligible ShareholdersTEM9:05amTEMPESTMeleya Update - Significant Discovery At Orion TargetTER9:22amTERRACOMFurther US$15m debt reduction to the Euroclear BondTKM9:18amTREKMETTrek to drill compelling IOCG target with Farm-inTKM8:20amTREKMETBUX: Buxton enters into Joint Venture for Centurion ProjectTMZ10:44amTHOMSONRESProposed Issue of Convertible Debt SecuritiesTRN8:56amTORRENSCOD:New Bornite Zone Discovered as Emmie IOCG Opens UpTYR8:53amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 106 - Week Ended 25 March 2022URF9:03amUS RESPROPURF executes Purchase and Sale agreementVEN10:15amVINENERGYCervantes-1 oil exploration well spudsVMY9:40amVIMY RESTrading HaltWC89:36amWILDCATLARGE LITHIUM SOIL ANOMOLY DEFINED AT BOLT CUTTER - PILBARAWSR9:33amWESTAR RESPlacement to Accelerate Exploration at Gidgee NorthX2M10:04amX2MCONNECTX2M continues to grow footprint in ChinaYPB11:26amYPB GROUPYPB to raise $1,500,000ZYA10:06amETFSYAUEstimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022ZYU10:06amETFSYUSEstimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022


----------



## barney (29 March 2022)

Close:  Tuesday 29th March


CodeTimeNameHeadingA8G9:07amAUMETALSSurvey reveals pegmatite-like structures at Mt PeakeAAU11:31amANTILLESAntilles Gold to Raise $3.25 million of New CapitalABV9:06amADV BRAKEABT Appoints New Chief Executive OfficerAGC8:22amAGCLTDBoxdale Drilling Underway to Extend Near Surface Gold TargetAGD9:28amAUST GOLDAustral Gold Updates Mineral Reserve and Resource in ChileAGE9:09amExceptional High-grade Uranium Results - Samphire ProjectAML8:48amAEON METALWalford Creek 2022 Exploration StrategyAMX9:53amAEROMETREXInvestor PresentationAO19:09amASSETOWLClosure of Entitlement OfferAPI9:29amAUST PHARMLetter to Shareholders - Special Dividend PaymentAR38:49amAUSTRARENew tenements secured in search for clay hosted rare earthsASP8:22amASPERMONTAspermont Returns to Live EventsAUH3:59pmAUSTCHINAExtension of Due Diligence PeriodAUH10:26amAUSTCHINAProspectus - OptionsAVE9:22amAVECHOPositive results from AVE's topical CBD pain studyAW18:24amAWMETALSMassive Sulphides in Fourth Drill Hole at West DesertAYA8:37amARTRYAArtrya Opens US Operations in Los AngelesBEZ8:21amBESRAGOLDFurther Outstanding Gold Assays from surface at Bau ProjectBID8:58amBILL IDTrading haltBMO8:43amBASTIONMINHigh-Grade Copper Gold Rock-Chips CapoteBPT9:06amBEACHVEN: Alignment of interests in PRL 211 and ATP 2021BRK8:27amBROOKSIDEFirst SWISH AOI Well Pays-Out in Record TimeCAV8:22amCARNAVALEDrilling recommences at Kookynie targeting high grade goldCHZ9:56amCHESSERTrading HaltCNJ9:11amCONICO LTDTrading HaltCUE10:44amCUENZO: MAHATO PSC UPDATE RESERVES UPGRADE AND COMPANYCUE10:02amCUEMahato Reserves IncreaseCVN10:26amCARNARVONSuccessful $70 million institutional placementCWN9:07amCROWNBlackstone receives FIRB approvalCZL9:55amCONS ZINCSuspension from Official QuotationDBF10:09amDUXTONFARM2022 Harvest UpdateDUN9:52amDUNDASDundas - Conductive Anomalies Identified at Matilda SouthDXB9:05amDIMERIXDimerix Receives A$3.7M R&D Tax Incentive RebateEDE10:34amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - A$416,050 Order for US Swimming Pool MarketELO9:09amELMOSFTWREELMO launches two new modules - Hybrid Work, WellbeingELT9:07amOptimisation Study Oropesa Tin ProjectEML3:06pmEMLPAYMENTEML's open banking business partners with Praxis TechEOS9:15amELEC OPTICEFA issues USD$80 million letter of support for SpaceLinkERM10:25amEMMERSONAIA Conference Investor PresentationFAR8:23amFARShareholder UpdateFFF8:56amFORBIDDENBlue Dinosaur expands distribution networkGBR9:29amGREATBOULDTrading HaltGBR8:43amGREATBOULDVisible Gold in Mulga Bill Diamond CoreGMD8:20amGEN MINSLeonora Resource Increases By More Than 400,000oz to 2MozGMR1:07pmGOLDEN RIMKada Drilling and SPP updateGTR9:34amGTI RESThor ISR Uranium Drilling Program Confirms DiscoveryHHR9:19amHARTSHEADReserves & Resources Evaluation Peer Review UnderwayHPC9:26amHYDRATIONUS actress and entrepreneur secured as brand ambassadorHRZ9:37amHORIZONPositive Cannon Mine Results and Feasibility Study UpdateICI1:28pmICANDYResponse to ASX Aware QueryIHL9:24amINHEALTHLoyalty Options ProspectusJAT9:49amJATCORPTrading HaltKIL11:00amKILANDAnnouncement of Entitlement OfferKIL10:33amKILANDTrading HaltKIL9:53amKILANDPause in TradingLKE8:21amLAKE RESLake signs Non Binding MoU with Hanwa Co, Ltd of JapanMAY1:13pmMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling UpdateMCT2:42pmMETALICITYNex Metals Issued with Non-Payment NoticesMEL9:25amMETGASCOMetgasco increases interest in Odin Gas FieldMEL9:06amMETGASCOVEN: Alignment of interests in PRL 211 and ATP 2021MGT9:46amMAGNETITEGlobal Iron Ore Steel Forecast Conference PresentationMIO9:32amMACARTHURMTrading HaltMMC9:57amMITRESignificant Rare Earth Element (REE) Results IdentifiedMYD9:38amMYDEALMYD Investor Presentation - Amazed.comMYD9:36amMYDEALLaunch of Amazed.com MarketplaceNEA8:22amNEARMAPNearmap Group ACV portfolio surpasses $150 millionNFL9:29amNORFOLKDistinct anomalies revealed via gravity surveyNIC8:52amNICKLMINESAngel Nickel ramps up with 3rd RKEF line now commissioningNIM8:57amNIMYRESGossan Discovered at Dease up to 0.96% NickelNKL9:44amNICKELXLTDNickelX Commences Exploration at Cosmos South Nickel ProjectNMT8:17amNEOMETALSPrimobius Opens First Commercial Recycling FacilityNYR8:31amNYRADANew Drug Offers Potential Oral Treatment for ConcussionNZM7:30amNZME LTDNZME share buyback to commence on 4 April 2022NZO10:44amNZ OIL&GASMAHATO PSC UPDATE RESERVES UPGRADE AND COMPANYNZS9:14amNZ COASTALTrading HaltOXT2:44pmOREXPLOREOrexplore signs commercial agreement with Wiluna MiningPGY10:58amPILOTMid West Clean Energy Feasibility Results PresentationPHO9:30amPHOSCOExcellent Metallurgical ResultsPPY8:54amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPXX9:22amPOLARXTrading HaltRBX9:10amRESOURCE BAir-Core Drilling Commences at Black Range VHMS ProjectREC3:38pmRECHARGEAmended Significant Copper Mineralisation at Brandy Hill SthREC11:26amRECHARGEPause in TradingREC9:26amRECHARGESignificant Copper Mineralisation at Brandy Hill SouthSEQ10:07amSEQUOIAStrategic Acquisition with Expansion Of Direct DivisionSGQ9:50amST GEORGEExploration Update - Mt AlexanderSHE9:10amSTONEHORSEMilestone Achieved as Jewell Well Pays Out in under 6 monthsSI68:19amSIXSIG METNumerous Intrusive Gold Targets Identified at MonumentSIG9:25amSIGMAHEALTSigma Full Year 2021/22 Results PresentationSIG9:24amSIGMAHEALTSigma Full Year 2021/2022 ASX ReleaseSIG9:24amSIGMAHEALTAppendix 4E & Full Year Financial ReportSIX10:01amSPRINTEXSuspension from Official QuotationSNG1:09pmSIRENGOLDSiren Gold Accelerates Drilling at ReeftonSTN9:11amSATURN METExcellent Metallurgical ResultsSUN4:39pmSUNCORPSuncorp Prices $290m Wholesale Subordinated Notes 3SUN8:19amSUNCORPSuncorp Launches Wholesale Subordinated Notes 3 OfferSWT8:47amSWTZDIVGRODistribution for month ending 31 March 2022TAR9:50amTARUGAMINUpdate on Meekatharra JVTAS10:42amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - A$416,050 Order for US Swimming Pool MarketTBA8:38amTOMBOLABurra Project - Report by Dr. Ken CollersonTIE9:37amTIETTOA$130M Placement to Accelerate Abujar Gold ProjectTLS8:22amTELSTRATelstra outlines steps to finalise its legal restructureTLX11:05amTELIXPHARMFDA Orphan Drug Designation for Bone Marrow ConditioningTLX8:53amTELIXPHARMTelix and Xiel Sign U.K. and Ireland Distribution AgreementTMR8:57amTEMPUSElizabeth Exploration 2022 Focus on Mineralisation ExpansionTRA7:30amTURNERSDividend/Distribution - TRATSC8:17amTWENTY7 COAuger drilling completed at Yarbu Gold Project, WAUWL8:58amUNITIGROUPRevised Indicative Bid from Morrison/Brookfield ConsortiumVAC8:35amVAN ACFIIEEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAE8:35amVGDFTSEASAEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAF8:35amVAUSFIEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAP8:35amV300APROPEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:35amV300AEQEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:35amVDGLBINFRAEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:35amVGLAGGBNDHEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:35amVDINTCRDSCEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:35amVDBALANCEEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDC8:35amVDCONSERVEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:35amVDGROWTHEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:35amVDHIGHGROWEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVEF8:35amVDETHIBONDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVEN9:06amVINENERGYAlignment of interests in PRL 211 and ATP 2021VEQ8:35amVGDFTSEEUREstimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:35amVDETHISHSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVET8:35amVANETAUETFEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVG110:18amVGI GLOBALExtension of Exclusivity Period with RegalVG810:01amVGI ASIANExtension of Exclusivity Period with RegalVGB8:35amVGOVBONDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:35amVEMMKTSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGI9:53amVGI PRTNRSExtension of Exclusivity Period with RegalVGM8:23amVDMULTIFACEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:35amVINTLEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:35amVHIGHYIELDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:35amVDITLFXINTEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:35amVDSMALLCAPEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVLC8:35amVLARGECOEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVMI8:23amVDMINVOLEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVMS9:25amVENTUREMINFeasibility Study Manager appointed, and drilling completedVVL8:23amVDGLOBVALUEstimated Distribution AnnouncementWR18:21amWINSOMEUpdate from Cancet Drilling CampaignYRL10:01amYANDALFurther High-Grade Drill Intercepts - Gordons Gold Project


----------



## barney (30 March 2022)

2.02pm Wednesday 30th March


CodeimeNameHeading88E8:22am88 ENERGYWireline Logging Results and Forward Program at Merlin-2AGN8:26amARGENICAPositive Preclincal Data on Efficacy in New IndicationAHK10:39amARK MINESLateritic Material in Gunnawarra Drill ProgramAHX9:04amAPIAMAHX secures viral vaccine lab fundingAIZ2:00pmAIR N.Z.Trading HaltAJQ9:54amARMOURGGX: Farmin Negotiations Cease, Surat Basin Assets QLDALK9:09amALKANEFinal Boda results - Resource estimation underwayALV8:22amALVOMINFurther Outstanding Drill Results from the C3 ProspectAPE9:30amEAGERSEagers Automotive to acquire leading ACT dealership groupAS28:26amASKARI METYarrie Lithium Project Exploration UpdateASO9:52amASTONMINReinstatement to Official QuotationASO9:51amASTONMINAston raises $29.25 million at average of 15% premiumAZL9:10amARIZONATrading HaltAZS9:10amAZURE MINSAzure Delivers Maiden Mineral Resource for AndoverBCB9:37amBOWENCOALIsaac River Project Receives State Environmental ApprovalBMT11:56amBEAMTREEHDBeamtree confirms key renewalBON9:37amSPDR BONDDistribution Announcement March 2022BRK8:23amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations UpdateBRX9:43amBELARAROXGravity Data Confirms and Expands New TargetsBTR8:59amBRIGHTSTANew RC Drilling Program at Cork Tree Well to CommenceCEL9:42amCHAL EXPHigh Grade Gold Mineralisation Extended at HualilanCHC9:40amCHARTER HGIAP:Irongate recommends proposal and enters into an SIACHC9:06amCHARTER HGCharter Hall partnership enters SIA to acquire IrongateCIM2:02pmCIMICThiess secures $300 million MSJ contract renewalCMO10:41amCOSMOMETALCosmo Commences Maiden High-Impact RC Drill ProgramCOI9:36amCOMETRIDGEKey Govt Approval Conditions met for Mahalo AcquisitionCPM9:14amCOOPERMETField work recommences at Gooroo Cu-Au ProjectCPO9:13amCULPEOCPO intersects copper sulphide over 200m in first drill holeCWN10:05amCROWNScheme Booklet registered with ASICCYQ9:23amCYCLIQCycliq Spins into the MetaverseCZL9:40amCONS ZINCReinstatement to Official QuotationCZL9:39amCONS ZINCWA CRITICAL METALS PROJECTS ACQUISITIONS & CAPITAL RAISINGE209:32amSTATEE200Distribution Announcement March 2022E798:24amE79GOLDE79 Gold Now 80% Owner in Pinjin JV as Second Milestone MetELS8:26amELSIGHTUpdate on the FAA certification processESR9:12amESTRELLA RSulphides Continue at Depth Below T5FAU12:37pmFIRST AUVictorian Exploration Licenses GrantedFFX8:26amFIREFINCHFinkola Mining License GrantedFMG10:52amFORTESCUEMedia ClarificationFMG9:52amFORTESCUEPause in TradingGGX9:54amGAS2GRIDFarmin Negotiations Cease, Surat Basin Assets QLDGOV9:35amSPDR GOVTDistribution Announcement March 2022GRV8:23amGREENVALEGeorgina Basin IOCG Project UpdateGSS8:56amGENETICSIGPublic Health Wales Awards Enteric Testing Contract to GSSGTI8:47amGRATIFIINew contract with Seagrass groupIAP9:40amIRONGATEGPIrongate recommends proposal and enters into an SIAIAP9:06amIRONGATEGPCHC:Charter Hall partnership enters SIA to acquire IrongateIMM8:24amIMMUTEPEfti with Keytruda shows encouraging activity in lung cancerJLG10:49amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group appointed to lead NSW flood recoveryKFE10:15amKOGIRONKFE Announces $5M Capital Raising ProgramLRS9:17amLATRESAssay results confirm high-grade lithium pegmatites - BrazilLSR8:22amLODESTARLSR Expands Lithium and Gold Search at Coolgardie WestM8S8:22amM8SUSTAINGingin Landfill Update - March 2022MCL11:44amMIGHTY CMCL Investor PresentationMCL11:01amMIGHTY CMCL announces Whisky funding initiativeMGT9:44amMAGNETITEExpansion Study PresentationMGV10:08amMUSGRAVETrading HaltMGV9:49amMUSGRAVEPause in TradingMKG8:25amMAKOWide High-Grade Results Returned from GogbalaMTC8:26amMETALSTECHSignificant Exploration Target Defined at Sturec Gold MineNML8:36amGroup Annual Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve StatementNWE8:21amNORWESTSuccessful Completion of Ringneck SurveyOKR8:25amOKAPI RESInvestor Presentation - 121 Conference, Las VegasOM112:56pmOMNIA METAHIGH GRADE ROCK CHIP SAMPLES AT ORD BASIN PROJECT - AMENDEDOM19:58amOMNIA METAHIGH GRADE ROCK CHIP SAMPLES AT ORD BASIN PROJECTORM10:44amORION METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPLL8:24amPIEDMONTAtlantic Lithium Announces 42% Increase in Mineral ResourcesPPY9:29amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPVW9:29amPVWRESLTDTanami - Metallurgical Test Work Delivers Positive ResultsQML10:26amQMINESExcellent Preliminary Metallurgical ResultsRCE10:05amRECCE LTDPositive safety data from 4th Cohort -Phase I Clinical TrialRDN9:10amRAIDEN RESProgramme of work approved for Mt Sholl drillingREE8:25amRARE XADDITIONAL HIGH-GRADE PRIMARY MINERALISED ZONES DISCOVEREDREZ9:35amRES&EN GRPDrilling Intersects Shallow Nickel Sulphides, Cobalt & PGEsRGL10:00amRIVERSGOLDAdditional High Grade Lithium Prospects Defined at TambourahRSM11:55amDistribution March 2022RXM9:25amREXMINSoils define new targets at Hog RanchSFY9:26amSPDR 50Distribution Announcement March 2022SGR8:58amSTAR ENTSecurities Class ActionSLF9:31amSPDR PRPDistribution Announcement March 2022SLX9:25amSILEXIQE Pauses cREO DevelopmentSRG1:44pmSRGGLOBALSRG Global acquires WBHO Infrastructure in WASTW9:32amSPDR 200Distribution Announcement March 2022SYI9:33amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Announcement March 2022TAH1:34pmTABCORPCourt approves convening of Scheme MeetingTD18:52amTALI DIGIResignation of Chief Executive OfficerTFL9:29amTASFOODSTrading HaltTG19:17amTECHGENStation Creek Copper / Silver ProjectTGP10:07am360 GROUPIrongate Group and 360REIT Acquisition of AssetsTHR9:13amTHORMININGLithium Field Program Commences, Ragged Range, WATI110:48amTOMBADORCompany Presentation - March 2022TLM8:23amTALISMANExploration Update, NSW Lachlan Gold & Base Metal ProjectTLS7:30amTELSTRATelstra announces CEO retirement and successionTOR8:26amTORQUE METBase Metal Potential Identified by Conductors at ParisTOT10:07am360CAPITALIrongate Group and 360REIT Acquisition of AssetsTSN8:29amSUSTAINPositive results in hemp isolates & concentrates with APPTSO9:08amTESORO RESSpectacular Gold Intercepts at El Zorro Gold ProjectVG110:16amVGI GLOBALVGI Briefing on Proposed Regal MergerVG110:13amVGI GLOBALUpdate on Review of NTA Discount and Regal MergerVG810:15amVGI ASIANVGI Briefing on Proposed Regal MergerVG810:15amVGI ASIANUpdate on Review of NTA Discount and Regal MergerVGI10:14amVGI PRTNRSInvestor Briefing by VGI on Proposed Merger with RegalVGI10:09amVGI PRTNRSVGI and Regal Announce Binding Merger TermsWR110:57amWINSOMETrading HaltWR19:51amWINSOMEPause in TradingWWI9:12amWEST WITSWWI Investor PresentationZNC9:05amZENITH MINNew QLD Gold Project


----------



## barney (31 March 2022)

4pm Thursday 31st March


CodeTimeNameHeadingADV8:17amARDIDENProgress Report Additional Permit and New Drill Rig TurningADX11:05amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Discovery Testing UpdateAHF10:03amAUSDAIRYIssue of Securities to IJ Funds ManagementAIZ8:39amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand confirms lift of trading haltAJQ11:36amARMOURSurat Farmin Negotiations with Gas2Grid CeaseAKO9:23amAKORA RESTrading HaltANR9:35amANATARA LSClinical Trials UpdateAOA8:59amAUSMONField sampling exploration results - EL8954 and EL9252API2:31pmAUST PHARMImplementation of Scheme of ArrangementAQD8:57amAUSQUESTNew Drilling Set To Start At HamiltonAQZ3:18pmAAVIATIONRevised bank covenant agreement & increased facilitiesAR19:30amAUST RESAustral's Anthill Mine Ore Shipments CommenceATL9:16amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on ACCC ProcessAUC9:11amExcellent Gold Recoveries from Metallurgical Testwork at KGPAXE9:14amARCHER MATElectronic transport in atom-thin graphene achievedAZL9:42amARIZONA$32.5 MILLION PLACEMENT TO FAST TRACK BIG SANDY DEVELOPMENTBFG10:46amBELL FN GP2022 AGM - Executive Chairman's PresentationBID9:15amBILL IDInvestor PresentationBID9:11amBILL IDCapital Raising to drive next phase of growth for BIDBNR8:37amBULLETINMore High Grade Spodumene Confirmed at RavensthorpeBOE8:17amBOSS ENBoss set for Final Investment DecisionBRK8:21amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBTI1:27pmBAILADORInstantScripts follow-on investment and valuation upliftBUX9:08amBUXTONRESTrading HaltBUY10:06amBOUNTY OILNWR Near Term Producers PresentationCAE9:28amCANNINDAHTrading HaltCCA8:22amCHANGEFLChange Signs Exclusive Agreement with MastercardCCZ8:18amCASTILLOCONew cobalt assays identified at Broken HillCDT8:40amCASTLE MINKambale Graphite EM Survey Increases Size ExpectationsCHN9:23amCHALICEVMS: Chalice commences drilling Priority EM Targets at ThorCHZ9:34amCHESSERStrongly supported $12 million placementCMW8:19amCROMWELLResponse to Media SpeculationCNJ10:14amCONICO LTDPlacement and Pro-Rata Non-Renounceable Rights IssueCOI8:36amCOMETRIDGEAdditional Funding Received from PURE Asset ManagementCUL9:30amCULLEN RESNew Ground EM Conductors, Wongan HillsCXL9:51amCALIXMid-Stream Project UpdateCXO9:17amCORE EXPFinniss Lithium Project Exploration UpdateCYQ1:03pmCYCLIQResponse to ASX Aware QueryDC210:02amDCTWODC Two Sells All 2MW Mid-West Regional Data Centre CapacityDEL9:18amDELOREANCPTrading HaltDVD8:24amVE AU DVDYFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022DYL9:48amD YELLOWReinstatement to Official QuotationDYL9:47amD YELLOWInvestor Presentation proposed DYL and VMY MergerDYL9:47amD YELLOWDeep Yellow and Vimy Agree to a Proposed $658M MergerEBN8:24amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022ENT10:40amENT METALSEntitlements Issue Shortfall PlacedESS8:17amESSENMETALNext drill programme to grow Lithium ResourceEXR8:20amELIXIR NRGOperations UpdateFFX9:20amFIREFINCH2021 Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve StatementFLO8:24amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022FNT9:26amFRONTIERGascoyne REE Project- Drilling Contract Awarded, Rig SecuredGBR9:40amGREATBOULDGBR secures $7M to accelerate Side Well explorationGCA8:24amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022GFN9:08amGEFEN INTRelease of Audited Financial Results & Adjustment of App. 4EGGX11:36amGAS2GRIDAJQ: Surat Farmin Negotiations with Gas2Grid CeaseGLN9:48amGALANLITHHMW Project Update - Strong Progress, New Targets IdentifiedGRR9:49amGRANGEUpdate to Savage River Mineral Resources and Ore ReservesGSN12:17pmGREATSOUTHSouthern Star RC Drilling to Recommence - AmendedGSN11:07amGREATSOUTHSothern Star RC Drilling to RecommenceHCH9:02amHOT CHILIHot Chili Delivers Next Level of GrowthHFR8:44amHIGHFIELDProject Financing - Indicative Term Sheet AgreedHRZ9:45amHORIZONDivestment Of Listed Investments Nets $2 MillionHTG9:29amHARVESTTGOptions ProspectusICG9:54amINCA MINLSAdditional Targets Identified at Jean Elson ProjectICR8:16amINTELICAREInteliCare Expands Health Metric SolutionsIFR8:24amVE INFRAFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022IVO1:58pmINVIGORGRPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportJAT11:43amJATCORPJAT Raises $4.4m Via PlacementJMS9:01amJUPITER MFebruary 2022 Quarterly Report (Q4)KAR8:54amKAROONKaroon signs Exclusivity Agreement with EnautaKCC10:01amKINCORACOPDrilling results and commencement of phase 2 at FairholmeKIL9:38amKILANDCompletion of Institutional Entitlement OfferLLC9:07amLEND LEASEAware Super acquires additional interest in RL TrustLM88:17amLUNNONMETWA Government EIS Hole Commences at KenilworthLSR8:16amLODESTARNed's Creek JV UpdateM248:20amMAMBALTDNew Geophysical Targets Identified at Black HillsMAN9:15amMANDRK RESStrong Conductor Identified by Downhole EMMFG9:52amMAG FINCBonus Issue of Options to ShareholdersMGV9:22amMUSGRAVEMusgrave consolidates its position in the MurchisonMIO11:10amMACARTHURMFirm Commitments of AUD$7.5m Private PlacementMKR11:41amMANUKARESMKR Commencement of Silver production at WonawintaMOH9:58amMOHO RESBlack Swan South Nickel Prospect Exploration UpdateMPG8:53amMANY PEAKSMPG Commences Drilling at Mt Weary Project, QueenslandMTC8:20amMETALSTECHSturec Gold Mine 2022 Strategy PresentationMVB8:24amVE BANKSFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022MWY1:34pmMIDWAYSale of Wandong PropertiesMXR9:25amMAXIMUSExploration Update - Lithium Prospectivity - SpargovilleNRZ10:51amNEURIZERTrading HaltNRZ9:47amNEURIZERPause in TradingNXM8:49amNEXUS MINSHigh-Grade Zones Continue to Increase at Crusader-TemplarNZK7:30amNZKSALMONNew Zealand King Salmon Results Announcement Date WaiverNZS9:53amNZ COASTALCapital RaisingPDN11:54amPALADINEquity Raising Investor Presentation March 2022PDN10:09amPALADINFully Underwritten $200m Placement - Langer Heinrich RestartPDN9:48amPALADINPaladin Secures Uranium Sales Tender AwardPDN9:22amPALADINTrading HaltPEC10:09amPERPET RESBeharra White Sand UpdatePLS9:51amPILBARAMINMid-Stream Project UpdatePLU8:24amVE AU BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022PNN10:29amPEPINNINISalta Brine Blending continues to deliver High Grade LiPRM9:52amPROMINENCEPRM completes 12.5% Acquisition of SasanofPUR8:16amPURSUITMINPursuit announces changes to Executive TeamPVS1:49pmPIVOTALFY2021 Audited Financial Results Important ChangesPXX9:46amPOLARXFunding Secured as Drilling Commences in NevadaQAN8:21amQANTASQantas Group Climate Action PlanQXR8:18amQXRESOURCEExpands Pilbara Lithium Portfolio with Yule River ProjectRDN9:10amRAIDEN RESCommencement of Maiden Drilling Program at VuzelREE10:01amRARE XKCC: Drilling results & commencement of phase 2 at FairholmeREI8:24amVE REITFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022RGL8:19amRIVERSGOLDNon-Renounceable Pro Rata Entitlement Issue ProspectusRLT8:18amRENERGENQuarterly Cash Flow ReportRMS8:18amRAMELIUSRevolving Syndicated Debt Facility establishedSEL8:42amSELFWEALTHUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022SFG8:32amSEAFARMSProject Sea Dragon Review Investor Briefing PresentationSGQ9:51amST GEORGEExpansion Drill Programme - Mt AlexanderSHA2:01pmSHAPE AUSTPause in TradingSHN9:27amSUNSHGOLDRobust Maiden Resource at Triumph Gold ProjectSKY1:20pmSKYMETALSOrd Minnett East Coast Mining Conference PresentationSMI9:13amInvestor PresentationSNG9:58amSIRENGOLDSpectacular Siren Strike - 2.5m @ 358g/t AuSPX1:17pmSPENDARelease of Spenda AR v1.1 to support growth in payments flowSRN2:13pmSUREFIREVictory Bore Unaly Hill Vanadium Project WASTN8:50amSATURN METRegional Exploration Gold ResultsSUB8:24amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 March 2022SVM9:33amSOVEREIGNKasiya's Low Carbon Graphite Presented at UK ParliamentSZL9:27amSEZZLE INCUS SEC Form 10-KTAH8:30amTABCORPDemerger of The Lottery Corporation - Briefing PresentationTAH8:22amTABCORPDemerger Booklet registered with ASICTLG8:20amTALGAGROUPEurope's first Li-ion battery anode plant commissionedTMS9:25amTENNANTTrading HaltTMX1:43pmTERRAINResponse to ASX Price QueryTMX12:35pmTERRAINPause in TradingTOY10:39amTOYS R USH1 FY22 Investor PresentationTOY10:06amTOYS R USH1 FY22 Interim Financial ReportTSC8:18amTWENTY7 COAgreement with Rio Tinto to explore Rover Project, WAUSQ9:13amUS STUDENTUSQ Settlement of ASU Debt RefinanceVAC8:58amVAN ACFIIEUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAF8:58amVAUSFIUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAL8:45amVALORESSpectral Study Supports Porphyry Potential at Picha ProjectVBN8:58amVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:58amVDINTCRDSCUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:58amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:58amVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:58amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVEQ8:58amVGDFTSEEURUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:58amVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVET8:58amVANETAUETFUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:58amVEMMKTSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:58amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:58amVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:58amVDITLFXINTUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:58amVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVMS9:23amVENTUREMINChalice commences drilling Priority EM Targets at ThorVMY9:48amVIMY RESReinstatement to Official QuotationVMY9:48amVIMY RESDeep Yellow and Vimy Merger - Investor PresentationVMY9:48amVIMY RESDeep Yellow and Vimy agree to a proposed $658 million mergerVVL8:52amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementWES3:03pmWESFARMERCompletion of API acquisitionWR19:56amWINSOMEClarification on Drilling UpdateX2M8:39amX2MCONNECTSecures two tender wins in South KoreaXRG9:10amXREALITYLaw Enforcement VR Product LaunchZNC9:16amZENITH MINTrading HaltZYA8:42amETFSYAUUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022ZYU8:42amETFSYUSUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Mar 2022


----------



## barney (1 April 2022)

2pm Friday 1st April


CodeTimeNameHeadingACB11:53amACAPRESPOSITIVE NICKEL AND COBALT RESULTS WILCONI PROJECTAGY8:18amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAJL9:03amAJ LUCASUK Regulator Withdraws Notice to P&A PNR WellsAKE9:48amALLKEMLithium carbonate and spodumene concentrate pricing updateALC8:54amALCIDIONDartford & Gravesham expand existing Miya Precision contractALD9:59amAMPOLResolution of legal dispute between Ampol and EGBKY9:23amBERKELEYTrading HaltBME11:29amBLACKMOUNTApprovals received for seismic surveys at Valhalla projectBOC9:43amBOUGVLLE.CSuspension from Official QuotationBPM9:06amBPM MINTrading HaltBUD8:15amBUDDYFebruary 2022 Monthly Appendix 4CCAN9:31amCANN GROUPSatipharm CBD products get green light from UK FSACCZ8:17amCASTILLOCOBoard changesCPH9:47amCRESOLOI Secured with Laboratorios Brouwer for LATAM MarketCTD8:40amCORP TRAVCompletion of the acquisition of Helloworld CorporateCVV8:55amCARAVELMINMaiden Ore Reserve - Caravel Copper ProjectCYG8:37amCOVENTRYCompletion of AcquisitionsDCL11:06amDOMACOMAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial Report - 31 December 2021DHG9:45amDOMAINAcquisition of Realbase and Entitlement OfferDHG9:40amDOMAINAcquisition of Realbase and $180m Equity RaisingDHG9:34amDOMAINTrading HaltEN110:09amENGAGE BDREN1 2021 Financials CommentaryEQE9:53amEQUUS LTDHigh Grade Mineralisation IntersectedEUR8:20amEUROLITHEVR: Austrian Lithium Exploration and Evaluation StrategyEVR8:20amEVRESOURCEAustrian Lithium Exploration and Evaluation StrategyFAU11:05amFIRST AUSuccessful Drilling Completed at Snowstorm ProjectFFX8:14amFIREFINCHGoulamina Funding ReceivedFOS8:16amFOS CAPITAAwarded Art Gallery NSW ContractGCY1:38pmGASCOYNEShare Purchase Plan Offer DocumentGLV1:50pmGLOBALOILGSale of Finance facility SharesHGH7:33amHEARTLANDHeartland to acquire livestock business in AustraliaHLO8:40amHELLOWORLDCTD: Completion of the acquisition of Helloworld CorporateIIQ8:26amINOVIQ LTDINOVIQ & UQ Collaborate on Exosome-based Ovarian Cancer TestIMR9:47amIMRICORImricor Adds 15th Site and First in ItalyKAR9:04amKAROONCommitment to drill Neon control well(s)KSS10:32amKLEOSLaunch of Patrol Mission Satellites Targeted for 1st AprilLAW10:18amLAWFINANCETrading HaltLAW9:58amLAWFINANCEPause in TradingLAW9:54amLAWFINANCELawFinance Progresses Trident Health Group joint ventureLAW9:52amLAWFINANCELawFinance Enters Into $10 Million Portfolio TransactionLKY9:17amLOCKSLEY9.86Mt Resource Defined at The Tottenham ProjectLRS10:20amLATRESEarly exercise of options - $1.2 million receivedLVT9:39amLIVETILESLiveTiles acquires leading Employee Experience companyMCT1:06pmMETALICITYKookynie Maiden JORC 2012 Mineral Resource EstimateMGU8:47amMAG MININGInvestor PresentationMHK8:19amMETALHAWKBerehaven AC Nickel Results - RC Drilling CommencesMQR9:55amMARQUEEWidest Zone of Copper Intersected to Date at Lone StarMRQ9:05amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse & Poiombo Higher Mineral AssemblageMTM8:19amMTMONGERDrilling Commences at Mt Monger Gold ProjectMWY2:03pmMIDWAYExit from Logistics Business in WAMXO9:30amMOTIOMotio Completes Liquid Thinking AcquisitionNME1:06pmNEX METALSMCT: Kookynie Maiden JORC 2012 Mineral Resource EstimateNME9:32amNEX METALSChairs Address at AGMNWE8:18amNORWESTProposed Award of Performance Rights to Managing DirectorNWE8:18amNORWESTLockyer Deep-1 Operational UpdateOGC8:19amOCEANAGOLDAnnual Information FormOGC8:19amOCEANAGOLDDidipio NI43-101 Technical ReportOGC8:16amOCEANAGOLDHaile NI43-101 Technical ReportOGC8:16amOCEANAGOLDJORC Table Macraes March 31 2022OGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDJORC Table Waihi March 31 2022OGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDJORC Table Didipio March 31 2022OGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDJORC Table Haile March 31 2022OGC8:15amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports Mineral Resources and Reserves for 2021OZG9:28amOZGROWTHTrading HaltPDN9:32amPALADINSuccessful Completion of A$200 Million PlacementPUR8:14amPURSUITMINGold and Copper Drill Targets Identified at Calingiri EastPYR10:12amPAYRIGHTTrading HaltPYR9:56amPAYRIGHTPause in TradingRAP9:39amRESAPPDartford and Gravesham NHS Trust to pilot ResAppDxRLT9:13amRENERGENEARLY SUCCESS IN PRODUCTION DRILLING PROGRAMMERLT9:04amRENERGENQuarterly Activities ReportRPM9:49amRPMAUTOGRPTrading HaltSGR9:44amSTAR ENTResponsible Entity Appointment/ResignationSHE9:27amSTONEHORSEOperational Update - Myall Creek 2 WellSM17:31amSYNLAITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSM17:31amSYNLAITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSM17:31amSYNLAITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSM17:31amSYNLAITHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSMN9:53amSTRUCT MONResults of the Entitlement OfferSPL10:04amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE to relaunch in the UKSTA8:19amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Construction Progress Reaches 65% CompleteSVM9:11amSOVEREIGNTrading HaltSXY12:20pmSENEXImplementation of Scheme of ArrangementTFL9:12amTASFOODSEquity RaisingTFL9:11amTASFOODSEquity RaisingTTM9:41amTITANMINBoard & Executive ChangesVAP8:20amV300APROPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:20amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:20amVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:20amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:20amVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:20amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:20amVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:20amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:20amVDITLFXINTUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:20amVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVLC8:20amVLARGECOUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVVL8:20amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementWCN9:07amWHITECLIFFStrategic Acquisition of Prospective Pilbara Lithium ProjectWIC9:35amWESTOZICTrading HaltWMC11:53amWILUNAACBOSITIVE NICKEL AND COBALT RESULTS WILCONI PROJECTWML10:23amWOOMERAExploration UpdateWRK10:24amWRKRLTDTrading UpdateZNO1:02pmZOONOGROUPZoono appoints new CEO and Company Update


----------



## barney (4 April 2022)

2.15pm Monday 4th April


CodeTimeNameHeadingADS9:30amADSLOT LTDAdslot appoints East Wind AdvisorsAGN8:16amARGENICAArgenica Appoints CEO Dr Liz Dallimore Managing DirectorAIV9:54amACTIVEXOperations Update April 2022AJQ8:34amARMOURSurat Work Programme Operational UpdateAJQ8:28amARMOURChief Executive Officer ResignationAKO9:38amAKORA RESAKORA Completes $3.5 Mil Capital raiseALC9:06amALCIDIONFirst two renewals for Silverlink PCS solution signedAMN9:45amAGRIMINBinding Offtake with Leading U.S. Fertiliser CompanyAR38:36amAUSTRAREPositive metallurgical results from KoppamurraATV8:14amACTIVEPORTATV signs agreement with Radian Arc for private cloudAUB8:37amAUB GROUPResponse to media reportingAUC8:52amAUC Drilling Identifies Further Near-Surface High-Grade GoldAUQ9:06amALARA RESAlara enters final stage of Saudi exploration licence bidAUZ9:57amAUST MINESPre-Feasibility Study Commences on Alternative ProcessingAW111:58amAWMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportBCA8:13amBLK CANYONBlack Canyon earns 51% interest in the Carawine JVBGT8:31amBIOGENETECBio-Gene Executes Commercial Development AgreementBLG9:19amBLUGLASSAcquisition of Silicon Valley Laser Diode Facility CompletedBMN8:13amBANNERMANShare Purchase Plan BookletBOE8:18amBOSS ENShare Purchase Plan to close earlyBRV10:38amBIGRIVGOLDContracts Awarded for Borborema Expansion PFSBUD12:43pmBUDDYResponse to ASX QueryBUX9:31amBUXTONRESBuxton raises $1 millionC1X8:20amCOSMOSEXPStrong Coincident Ni-Cu-PGE Anomaly identified at DottybackCAE9:49amCANNINDAHHole 9 Assay Results 400m @ 0.91% CuEqCLG9:25amCLOSELOOPTrading Update and AwardCLZ8:52amCLASSICMINKat Gap Market UpdateCM810:33amCROWDCrowd Licences AI Talking Head Platform to PangaMedCM89:55amCROWDTrading pauseCNB11:40amCARNABYRESExceptional Drill Results at Greater Duchess 24m @ 5% CopperCNW9:04amCIRRUS NETIcon Water Managed Services Contract WinCRL10:40amCOMETComet Acquires Strategic Qld Copper Project from GlencoreCTO11:19amCITIGOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCTQ9:55amCARETEQLTDExecutive Leadership Team Restructured For GrowthCVN8:34amCARNARVONRig Mobilised to Apus-1 WellCWX8:13amCARAWINEBCA: Black Canyon earns 51% interest in the Carawine JVCXM10:27amCENTREXContract Signed with Ravensdown for Trial ShipmentCXM9:25amCENTREXTrading HaltDAL8:14amDALAROONew gold prospect outlined at Lyons River in GascoyneDCL10:04amDOMACOMDomaCom appoints new Chairman, CEO and DirectorDCN8:16amDACIANGOLDJupiter Extension Drilling UpdateDCX12:09pmDISCOVEXExceptional Drill Results Nil Desperandum and Lady Fanny CNBDCX8:30amDISCOVEXMM1: Midas enters Option to acquire gold & lithium prospectDEL9:45amDELOREANCPDEL Announces $4.5m Placement and Share Purchase PlanDEX12:30pmDUKEEXPLORSignificant Copper Intercepts in Rogers Diamond Drill HolesDGO9:16amDRUMMONDGold Road Makes Recommended Takeover for DGO GoldDHG9:23amDOMAINCompletion of Institutional Entitlement OfferDKM8:21amDUKETONMultiple MLEM Anomalies Identified at Duketon NorthDRE8:15amDREDNOUGHTNelson and Trafalgar Drilling Update - Illaara ProjectEM212:59pmEAGLE MMLPlacement CompletesEMR11:14amEMERALDEMR 04 Declaration of Unacceptable Circumstances and OrdersEPM8:39amECLMETALSUpdate on Divestment of Northern Territory ProjectsFME9:39amFUTURE METInvestor Presentation - April 2022FME8:37amFUTURE METFurther plus 100m PGM Intercepts from DrillingGED8:19amGOLD DEEPExceptional Copper-Vanadium Intersection at NosibGGE9:58amGRAND GULFAdditional Drill Locations IdentifiedGLL9:32amGAL ENERGYSPP closing date extension and drilling updateGOR9:16amGOLDROADDGO: Gold Road Makes Recommended Takeover for DGO GoldGRL8:33amGODOLPHINOMX: Excellent Drill Results at CalarieGSM8:30amGOLDENSTATNew Highly Prospective Paynes Find ProjectGTR9:24amGTI RESTrading HaltHCH8:19amHOT CHILICorporate Presentation April 2022HE812:49pmHELIOSSpud of Presidio 52 No. 1 WellHFY10:44amHUBIFYLTDCORRECTION HFY acquires Connected IntelligenceHFY9:50amHUBIFYLTDHFY acquires Connected Intelligence MSP & Telco BusinessHMX8:19amHAMMERBroad Cu-Au Zones along Trafalgar TrendHSC8:23amHSCTECHHSC receives major purchase order from VitalCall/ChubbILU7:31amILUKA RESEneabba Rare Earths Refinery - FID PresentationILU7:30amILUKA RESEneabba Rare Earths Refinery - Final Investment DecisionKKO9:27amKINETIKOIDC to Co-Invest in Gas Field DevelopmentKLR12:48pmKAILIRESOURC Drilling Results at Canegrass, Gindalbie ProjectKRR1:34pmKING RIVERTrading HaltKRR1:01pmKING RIVERPause in TradingKSS8:43amKLEOSSuccessful Launch of Patrol Mission SatellitesLGM8:51amLEGACY MINExtensive Copper and Gold in Rock Chips at RockleyLM88:14amLUNNONMETWarren Wedges Continue to ImpressLRV9:08amLARVOTTOCompany Presentation April 2022MDR10:56amMEDADVISORUpdate - Adheris Earn Out PaymentMEL9:10amMETGASCOVali Field - Well operations underway to deliver productionMEL9:01amMETGASCOVEN: Vali operations updateMIN10:38amMINERALRESWMG: Sale of Pavarotti Project Iron Ore RightsMLS1:26pmMETALS AUSResponse to ASX Price QueryMM18:30amMIDASMidas enters Option to acquire gold and lithium prospectsMM88:23amMED METALSSignificant Copper with Gold Results at Harbour ViewMQR2:14pmMARQUEEPause in TradingMRC8:29amMIN.COMMODMRC Agrees Settlement Terms with Former CEOMRL10:33amMAYURInvestor Presentation - Ortus Resources Spin OutNOV8:16amNOVATTIAgreement to Provide Payment Solutions to RKN UsersNRX8:22amNORONEXLTDImpressive Kalahari project assays including 27m @ 1.6% CuNWE9:31amNORWESTTrading HaltODA9:38amORCODA LIMTrading HaltOEX8:18amOILEX LTDCambay India Production UpdateOGC8:23amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold President and CEO Gerard Bond Commences TenureOKR8:20amOKAPI RESOkapi receives approval to drill at Rattler Uranium ProjectOMX8:33amORANGEExcellent Drill Results at CalarieOVT8:26amOVATOLeft Field Printing Group acquires ScotPac Chattel MortgageOZG10:00amOZGROWTHUpdate on Scheme - MAE Condition and Scheme ConsiderationPAN8:31amPANORAMICThird Concentrate Shipment from Savannah CompletedPDL12:08pmPENDALPPT: Response to Pendal announcement regarding conditionalPDL9:33amPENDALNon-Binding Indicative Proposal from Perpetual LimitedPEN8:22amPENINSULATransfer of Existing Lance Projects RoyaltyPPM8:37amPEPPERMONEInvestor PresentationPPM8:36amPEPPERMONEPepper Money to acquire 65% of Stratton FinancePPT12:08pmPERPETUALResponse to Pendal announcement regarding conditional, non-bPPT10:34amPERPETUALPause in TradingPPT9:33amPERPETUALPDL: Non-Binding Indicative Proposal from Perpetual LimitedPTR9:06amPETRATHERMWoomera Tenement GrantedPVW9:18amPVWRESLTDTrading HaltRAD9:36amRADIOPHARMRAD Licenses UCLA Dual Action AntibodyRBX8:25amRESOURCE B2nd Exploration Licence Granted at Mitre Hill REE ProjectRCA9:47amRESCP PROFinal Distribution DetailsRHY9:32amRHYTHM BIOStudy 7 Confirms ColoSTAT Meets Primary EndpointRIM9:01amRIMFIREStrong nickel, cobalt and scandium drill resultsRKN8:16amRECKONNOV: Agreement to Provide Payment Solutions to RKN UsersSER9:50amSTRATEGICIsa North UnlockedSKY8:52amSKYMETALSTin Projects Exploration UpdateSTA8:21amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Production Capacity Upgrade Study InitiatedSYA9:32amSAYONAPositive Novonix Tests Reaffirm Authier Product QualityTEM10:43amTEMPESTMeleya - Further mineralisation at the Orion discoveryTEM9:48amTEMPESTTrading HaltTHR8:15amTHORMININGUranium Vanadium Wedding Bell Project UpdateTLM8:15amTALISMANExpands Prospective Footprint in NSW Cobar SuperbasinTLX10:00amTELIXPHARMTelix, GMS & Monash Awarded $23 million Federal FundingTLX8:24amTELIXPHARMCommercial Launch - Illuccix Now Available to Order in USTMS9:20amTENNANTTennant Raises $4.5M to Step-Up Cu-Au Drilling at BluebirdTPP8:23amTEMPOTempo Signs Strategic Partnership with GKN HydrogenTTT9:08amTITOMICNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormTYR8:19amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 107 - Week Ended 1 April 2022UCM9:49amUSCOMUscom Strategic Partnership with Foxconn ChinaVAC8:22amVAN ACFIIEFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAE8:22amVGDFTSEASAFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAF8:22amVAUSFIFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAP8:22amV300APROPFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:22amV300AEQFinal Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:22amVDGLBINFRAFinal Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:22amVGLAGGBNDHFinal Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:22amVDINTCRDSCFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:22amVDBALANCEFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDC8:22amVDCONSERVFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:22amVDGROWTHFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:22amVDHIGHGROWFinal Distribution AnnouncementVEF8:22amVDETHIBONDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVEN9:10amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Field - Well operations underway for productionVEN9:01amVINENERGYVali operations updateVEQ8:22amVGDFTSEEURFinal Distribution AnnouncementVES8:22amVDETHISHSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVET8:22amVANETAUETFFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGB8:22amVGOVBONDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:22amVEMMKTSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGM8:23amVDMULTIFACFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:22amVINTLFinal Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:22amVHIGHYIELDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:22amVDITLFXINTFinal Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:22amVDSMALLCAPFinal Distribution AnnouncementVLC8:22amVLARGECOFinal Distribution AnnouncementVMI8:23amVDMINVOLFinal Distribution AnnouncementVML9:58amVITALMETALVital Secures C$5M Funding Facility with PrairiescanVMT8:32amVMOTOVmoto enters strategic partnership and investment agreementVRT9:34amVIRTUSLetter to Shareholders regarding CapVest transactionVVL8:23amVDGLOBVALUFinal Distribution AnnouncementWAM10:00amWAMCAPITALWIC: Update on Scheme-MAE Condition and Scheme ConsiderationWAM10:00amWAMCAPITALOZG: Update on Scheme-MAE Condition and Scheme ConsiderationWIC10:00amWESTOZICUpdate on Scheme - MAE Condition and Scheme ConsiderationWIN12:51pmWIDGIEResponse to ASX Price QueryWIN12:51pmWIDGIEStrong Initial Assay Results at GillettWIN11:31amWIDGIEPause in TradingWMG10:38amWESTERNLTDSale of Pavarotti Project Iron Ore RightsWOA8:21amWIDE OPENReceived and shipped initial oat milk orders from WoolworthsXTE10:38amXTEKLTDXTEK receives A$2.35m orders - ballistic/technology productsZNC9:56amZENITH MINSIGNIFICANT LITHIUM DRILL RESULTS AT SPLIT ROCKS PROJECT


----------



## barney (5 April 2022)

3pm Tuesday 5th April


CodeTimeNameHeading14D8:30am1414DEGREETermination of Exclusivity MOU with Ovida1AD8:47amADALTAInhaled AD-214 preclinical program1AD8:46amADALTAPAC Partners Healthcare Conference - Corporate Presentation1AD8:43amADALTAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report1VG9:09amVICTORYPotential IOCG AnomalyA8G9:04amAUMETALSGranting of Mt Peake Lithium Project Exploration LicenceAAR10:18amANGLOAAR to realise A$6m from divestment of Koongie ParkAAR9:58amANGLOPause in TradingAKE8:26amALLKEMStrategy Presentation - April 2022AKN10:18amAUKINGKoongie Park Acquisition of 25% JV Interest and PGE RightsAKN9:58amAUKINGPause in TradingAL88:21amALDERANAlderan intersects 6.6m @ 2.5g/t Au at DrumALA2:14pmAROVELLAAnagrelide patent for the United StatesAMD8:29amARROW MINGold Target Confirmed at Kordie Prospect, Vranso ProjectAQZ9:21amAAVIATIONACCC investigation into Qantas share acquisition finalisedAUZ8:41amAUST MINESStrategy UpdateBIT9:47amBIOTRON$1.56M R&D Rebate ReceivedBNL8:23amBLUESTARExploration UpdateBOC2:09pmBOUGVLLE.CUpdate Annual Reports Filed 4.4.22BOQ8:34amBANK QLDBOQ 1H22 Results Webcast and FY21 Pro FormasBPM9:45amBPM MIN$3 million placement to drive Earaheedy explorationC298:21amC29METALSVTEM complete at Sampsons TankCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOIP highlights multiple drill-test targets at Mkushi ProjectCE19:14amCALIMAValue Maximisation Initiatives Confirmed for Montney AcreageCNR8:36amCANNON RESFisher East Resource Increased to 116.3 Kt Contained NickelCRR9:50amCRITICALAssays Confirm Copper & Deep Disseminated Sulphides-GibsonsCSE9:50amCOPSTRIKE$1.1 million PlacementCVN10:05amCARNARVONDorado Production LicenceDDD9:05am3D RESDrilling Accelerated at Adelong GoldfieldDRO10:44amDRONELaunch of DroneSentry-C2 in partnership with NearmapDRO9:58amDRONEPause in TradingEMU9:18amEMU NLNew Prospective Gold and Tungsten Zones Identified at BadjaERM10:12amEMMERSONAnnual Geoscience Exploration Seminar PresentationEUR9:20amEUROLITHTrading HaltGED9:39amGOLD DEEPTrading HaltGGE8:46amGRAND GULFJesse-1 Drill Permit ApprovedGLH8:27amGLOBALHEGlobal Health partners with Asta Swisstec HealthHAW8:55amHAWTHORNTrading HaltHHR9:46amHARTSHEADTrading HaltICG9:52amINCA MINLSTrading HaltIIQ8:33amINOVIQ LTDINOVIQ Engages ResearchDX to Develop & Validate SubB2M-TestsIPG8:54amIPDGROUPIPD expands EV charger offeringIVT1:52pmINVENTISInventis Technology Pty LtdJCS8:27amJCURVEBusiness Update Record Q3 Sales ResultsJGH9:07amJADE GASJade Signs MOU with Mongolia's Largest Gas DistributorJXT10:06amJAXSTALTDStrategic Investment by SongtradrKIL8:25amKILANDRetail Entitlement Offer BookletKRR10:12amKING RIVERResponse to ASX Price QueryKRR10:08amKING RIVERSpeewah Project - New Vanadium FocusLAW11:25amLAWFINANCESuspension from QuotationLCY9:26amLEGACYIRONTrading HaltLDR9:34amLDRESOURCESignificant Sulphide Mineralisation at Mt Galena ProspectLKY8:45amLOCKSLEYExploration UpdateLYN8:28amLYCAONMagnetic Survey Provides New Targets at Rocky DamM2R8:22amMIRAMARMultiple Pegmatites & REE Potential Identified at Lang WellMDR8:26amMEDADVISORPlanned CEO transition to support US growth opportunitiesMGV8:21amMUSGRAVEHigh grades confirm Big Sky's upside potentialMIN12:38pmMINERALRESLithium Business UpdateMKL8:55amMIGHTYKINGMK signs agreement for next mobile title with ESG GroupMMR2:57pmMEC RESInvestee Advent - Farmout AgreementMTC9:16amMETALSTECHDrilling Extends Gold Mineralisation Further at Sturec MineMTM8:30amMTMONGERAlbion Project Soil Sampling Program - Lithium/GoldMWY10:49amMIDWAYResponse to ASX Query LettersNCZ8:35amNEWCENTURMt Lyell Copper Mine - Restart Study Progress UpdateNEA10:44amNEARMAPDRO: Launch of DroneSentry-C2 in partnership with NearmapNGI8:36amNAV GLOBALFY22 Earnings UpdateNGS8:35amNGSLTDNGS launches a new product line in North AmericaNSM9:59amNORTHSTAWEncouraging Aircore results at Old Roo ProspectNTI9:32amNEUROTECHSuccessful Landmark Study in Paediatric ASDNVA9:04amNOVA MINTrading HaltOEX8:20amOILEX LTDCambay India Production Further UpdateOKR9:51amOKAPI RESTrading HaltOPY9:32amOPENPAYOpenpay Q3 FY22 Trading UpdateOVT2:11pmOVATOOvato NZ focused on sheetfed with heatset operations closingPAN8:21amPANORAMICSavannah North Resource Definition Drilling UpdatePNR8:21amPANTOROScotia Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve UpdatePNT9:46amPANTHERDrilling Begins at Eight Foot WellPOS8:27amPOSEIDONBlack Swan Restart Project UpdatePTX9:47amPRESCIENTRecruitment Open for Expansion Cohort of Phase 1B StudyPYR9:19amPAYRIGHTInvestor Presentation Warehouse Funding and Capital RaisePYR9:18amPAYRIGHTPYR secures $125M warehouse facility and $9.5M cap raiseQHL8:28amQUICKSTEPQuickstep awarded Jetstar Maintenance ContractQPM8:26amQLDPACIFICDebt Funding Support from K-SUREREC9:10amRECHARGETemporary Suspension of Drilling at Brandy Hill SouthRGL10:01amRIVERSGOLDLithium Mineralisation Confirmed at Bengal Prospect, TambourRHT8:23amRESONANCEPlatform Integration & Partnership Agreement with CARPL.aiRHY9:33amRHYTHM BIORhythm Biosciences - Investor PresentationRPM10:58amRPMAUTOGRPRPM expands Repair and Roadside DivisionRXH8:22amREWARDLEEarning equity in Medtech partnerRZI8:26amRAIZINVESTMarch 2022 - Key MetricsSEL9:03amSELFWEALTHTermination of SelfWealth SMSF Leaders ETFSFM8:54amSANTAFEMINExploration UpdateSGC11:49amSACGASCOXST: Canadian Oil Development Well UpdateSGC11:48amSACGASCOCanadian Oil Development Well UpdateSHN8:44amSUNSHGOLDBrisbane Resources Industry PresentationSTA9:34amSTRANDLINETrading HaltSVM9:48amSOVEREIGN1.8Bt MRE Confirms Kasiya as the Largest Rutile Deposit EverTAR9:13amTARUGAMINMafic Intrusions Identified at Manjimup ProjectTMB8:22amTAMBOURAHDrilling Completed and Pegmatites Identified at TambourahTNR9:36amTORIANInvestor PresentationTON8:22amTRITONMINPower Solution MoU for Ancuabe ProjectTRU7:31amTRUSCREENCOGA Trial Validates TRU Cervical Cancer Screening MethodTTB2:59pmTOTALBRAINConvertible Note RefinancingTUL2:28pmTULLARESMineral Resource and Ore Reserve Update for ScotiaTUL8:21amTULLARESPNR: Scotia Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve UpdateUBN8:29amURBANISETrading UpdateWBT8:39amWEEBITNANOPresentation to Goldman Sachs Emerging Tech ConferenceWCN8:23amWHITECLIFFHighly Anomalous TREO Uncovered at Hines Hill REE ProjectWSA9:47amWEST AREASTrading HaltXAM2:48pmXANADUMINEPause in TradingXF111:47amXREFXref sustains cash flow profitability whilst growing 40%XF111:42amXREFXref - Third quarter Appendix 4C - March 2022XST11:49amXSTATECanadian Oil Development Well UpdateXST11:48amXSTATESGC: Canadian Oil Development Well Update


----------



## barney (6 April 2022)

2.15pm Wednesday 6th April


CodeTimeNameHeading4DX8:43am4DMEDICAL4DMedical commences scanning in US at Providence St. Joseph92E8:27am92ENERGY92E Intersects Strong and Continuous Levels of RadioactivityACP9:28amAUDALIABulk sample testwork confirms premium lump ore productADN11:27amANDROMEDAGreat White Kaolin Project - Definitive Feasibility StudyAEF8:28amA ETHICALMemorandum of Understanding with Christian SuperAGY8:19amARGOSYTonopah Lithium Project Passive Seismic Survey to CommenceALC8:28amALCIDIONEast Lancashire NHS Trust signs 5 year Miya Flow contractAS29:37amASKARI METExtensive Pegmatite Outcrops Identified at SE Barrow CreekASN9:35amANSON RESUpdated MOU with TETRA Technologies for Paradox LithiumASO10:03amASTONMINDrilling extends Bardwell Ni-Co Sulphide mineralisationATC8:20amALTECH CHESignificant Increase in Kaolin Resource at KerriganATX11:03amAMPLIAEthics Clearance Phase 2 Trial - Pancreatic Cancer PatientsAVL8:49amAUSTVANADBankable Feasibility Study for Australian Vanadium ProjectBDG8:23amBLK DRAGONBlack Dragon Gold receives Drilling Permit for Salave GoldBID9:06amBILL IDBid Share Purchase Plan opensBIL8:16amICORECASHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTBKT8:20amBLACKROCKBattery Materials Paydirt Investor PresentationBRV9:36amBIGRIVGOLDUpdate to Borborema Pre-Feasibility StudyBSA10:35amBSA AUSTInvestor Presentation for Capital RaisingBSA10:33amBSA AUSTCapital Raising ProspectusBSA10:24amBSA AUSTCapital Raising AnnouncementBSA9:47amBSA AUSTTrading HaltBSX9:35amBLACKSTONEBlackstone Advances NCM Precursor Pilot Plant TestingCAI8:18amCALIDUSRESWarrawoona Gold Project Commissioning UpdateCAN9:01amCANN GROUPEvaluation and option agreement with GSK Consumer HealthcareCCJ9:57amCOUNTY INTProspectusCCR9:19amCREDIT CLRCCR adds over $2m in additional annual revenueCDT11:35amCASTLE MINSuccess Dome Licence GrantedCIM9:16amCIMICChairman's Address to ShareholdersCOE9:01amCOOPEROperations updateCR18:24amCONSTELLDrilling Commences at McPherson ProspectCUL9:24amCULLEN RESRC Drilling to test EM Conductors,Wongan HillsCVV10:11amCARAVELMINPFS Update - Caravel Copper ProjectCVV9:29amCARAVELMINRetraction of Ore Reserve AnnouncementCWX9:48amCARAWINESupplementary Bidder's StatementCXM9:32amCENTREXShare Placement and Entitlement OfferECP10:49amECP EMERGEChairman's Address - Extraordinary General MeetingEL89:08amELEVATEURADiversified Uranium Assets in Tier 1 JurisdictionsEMP10:20amEMPERORIndependent Resource Statement Vic/P47ENT8:24amENT METALSCR1: Drilling Commences at McPherson ProspectEPM9:28amECLMETALSIvittuut Bulk Sample Analysis Returns 99.9% Silica ResultERM8:27amEMMERSONHigh-Grade Gold Resource for Mauretania at Tennant CreekEUR9:20amEUROLITH$30 million placement to rapidly advance Wolfsberg LithiumGBZ8:53amGBMRESOURCDrilling at Twin Hills Hits Impressive 162 m @ 2.65 g/t AuGED9:21amGOLD DEEPGED Presentation Battery Minerals Conference 6-7 April 22GGE9:13amGRAND GULFTrading Commences on OTCQB as GRGUFGGX10:58amGAS2GRIDNew Venture Farmin Cooper Basin Assets of Santos QLDGLV9:31amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Well Drill Date ConfirmedGSM9:50amGOLDENSTATTrading HaltGTR10:45amGTI RESAcquisition of Wyoming ISR Uranium Project & $5M PlacementIAF8:16amISHUBSCOMESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTICO8:16amICORPBONDESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIES8:16amIESGAUSLEAESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIGB8:16amISHUBSTREESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIHD8:16amISHDIVOPPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTILB8:16amISHGOVINFESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTILC8:16amISHLGECAPESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIND8:26amINDUSTRIALFurther High Grade Silica Sand Results ReturnedIOZ8:16amISHAUS200ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTISE8:16amIENHNCDCSHESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIYL8:16amIYIELDPLUSESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTK2F9:17amK2FLYTDTrading HaltKNB8:21amKOONENBERRAppointment of Managing DirectorLAW10:35amLAWFINANCEReinstatement to QuotationLAW10:35amLAWFINANCEProspectusLAW10:35amLAWFINANCEInvestor PresentationLAW10:34amLAWFINANCELAW Completes Placement and Launches Entitlement OfferLEL9:04amLITHENERGYFurther EIA Approval for Exploration at Solaroz ProjectLRS8:23amLATRESLatin expands the high-grade Salinas Lithium ProjectLRV9:13amLARVOTTOTenement Application Lodged in Western AustraliaLSR11:17amLODESTARLodestar Adds Pilbara TenementLYN8:28amLYCAONQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022LYN8:28amLYCAONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - March 2022M2R9:25amMIRAMARTrading HaltMEK8:43amMEEKAGOLD633ppm TREO in Surface Auger Sampling at Cascade REE ProjectMIO8:22amMACARTHURMMacarthur closed A$7.5m Private PlacementMQR10:01amMARQUEECapital raising to continue Li, Cu-Au & REE explorationNIS8:27amNICKELSRCHBattery Minerals Conference - PresentationNWE8:59amNORWESTInvestor PresentationNWE8:59amNORWESTInstitutional Placement and Share Purchase Plan to Raise $1ODA10:19amORCODA LIMOrcoda announces Share Placement and SPPORR8:25amORECORPGrant of Prospecting Licences, Nyanzaga Gold ProjectPDN8:41amPALADINShare Purchase Plan Offer BookletPDN8:30amPALADINShare Purchase Plan OpensPF19:31amPATHFINDERTrading HaltPFE8:23amPANTERAHellcat VTEM survey strengthens gravity targetsPLG8:29amPEARL GULLHigh-Grade Results from Cockatoo Island Switch PitPNV9:41amPOLYNOVOTrading Update Q3 FY22PRM9:32amPROMINENCESasanof Rig Mobilisation Date ConfirmedPUR8:23amPURSUITMINAir Core Drilling Underway at Calingiri EastPVW9:35amPVWRESLTDPVW Completes Heavily Oversubscribed Placement Raising $9.5mPXX9:12amPOLARXProspectus - Rights IssuePXX9:11amPOLARX$2.19 Million Non-Renounceable Rights IssuePXX8:29amPOLARXCompletion of Placement and Cleansing NoticeRAC1:44pmRACEONCORace receives Human Ethics AML Trial ApprovalRCB9:23amRUSCRPBETFFinal Distribution March 2022RDV9:11amRUS DIVFinal Distribution March 2022RGB9:16amRUSGOVBETFFinal Distribution March 2022SE110:17amSENSERAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSIH9:34amSIHAYOEncouraging Surface Sample Results from Tambang TinggiSTA9:54amSTRANDLINE$50M Capital Raising to Accelerate Growth ProjectsSTX8:26amSTRIKE ENEStrike enters gas sales agreement with Perth EnergySYR9:11amSYRAH RESSyrah approves Balama solar and battery system FIDTG19:26amTECHGENNi-Cu-PGE FIELD WORK COMMENCES AT THE NARRYER.TGM8:36amTHETAFeasibility Study Update for TGME Underground Gold ProjectTKM8:44amTREKMETTrek's 2022 Exploration Program commencesTMK1:41pmTMKENERGYPause in TradingTMZ10:22amTHOMSONRESOutstanding Silver and Base Metal Results from Webbs ProjectTMZ9:59amTHOMSONRESPause in TradingTOR8:25amTORQUE METNickel Potential Upgraded at ParisTWD9:44amTAMAWOODBidder's StatementTWD8:49amTAMAWOODUpdateVNT7:31amVENTIAVentia awarded property services contract extension by GovtVRC9:46amVOLTPositive Lead-Acid Battery Testwork ResultsVRT11:39amVIRTUSVirtus Board to consider Takeover offer by BGHVRT9:23amVIRTUSBGH Bidders' StatementVRT8:59amVIRTUSIntention to Make Takeover BidVUL8:19amVULCAN EHeat offtake - Germany's largest municipal energy supplierWBT9:03amWEEBITNANOWeebit demo chips successfully complete functional testingWGR8:21amWESTERNGRLVisible Copper Discovered in RC Drilling at BrilliantWIA8:23amWIATrench results highlight the economic potential of KokosebWMG8:54amWESTERNLTDMULGA TANK NI-CU-PGE PROJECT - MAJOR TARGETS DRILL READYYRL11:45amYANDALInvestor UpdateZ1P9:29amZIPCOLTDCompletion of Security Purchase Plan


----------



## barney (7 April 2022)

After the CLOSE:  Thursday 7th April


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:22amADALTAIndian patent for AD-2144DS12:44pm4DSMEMORYTrading Halt4DS12:28pm4DSMEMORYPause in TradingAAR12:26pmANGLOAKN - 30% Increase in Resources at Koongie ParkADA9:44amADACELAdacel Receives Order From DSNA for New ATM SystemADS9:49amADSLOT LTDTrading haltAKN9:08amAUKINGAKN Delivers 30% Increase in Koongie Park ResourcesANX8:20amANAXMETALSNear-Mine Exploration Drilling at Whim Creek UpdateAOU9:10amAUROCH MINDrilling Intersects Lithium Mineralisation at NepeanARR8:37amARAREEARTHARR provides an update on La Paz MetallurgyBAS9:31amBASS OILTangai-5 Weekly Drilling UpdateBCI8:18amBCIMINERALMardie Project UpdateBRK8:23amBROOKSIDERangers Well Operations UpdateBRX9:13amBELARAROXFirst Hole Intersects Visible Copper and Zinc SulphidesBSA9:59amBSA AUSTCompletion of Placement and Institutional OfferCAN1:51pmCANN GROUPODC manufacture permit granted for MilduraCF19:05amCOMPLIIFSLMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCHR1:30pmCHARGERCharger -Battery Minerals Conference Presentation April 2022CHR8:25amCHARGERCharger confirms massive sulphide targets at Coates ProjectCRB9:59amCARBINEMaiden Drilling at Muchea West Silica Confirms High GradeCV18:20amCV CHECKCV Check revenues continue to grow in March 2022 quarterD2O9:28amDUXTONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDGO12:43pmDRUMMONDGOR: Bidder's Statement - GOR Recommended Takeover for DGODTZ9:57amDOTZ NANOExecutive changeDYL11:42amD YELLOWBarking Gecko Phase 2 Drilling CompletedE258:18amELEMENT25Investor Presentation Battery Minerals Conference April 2022ELT9:19amRegulatory Documents Submitted for Oropesa Tin ProjectEN112:04pmENGAGE BDRQ2 2022 Investor PresentationEVZ8:23amEVZ LTDBrockman secures $17M in new bulk storage tank projectsFIJ9:21amFIJI KAVAUpdate on Sales and Cashflow for Quarter ended 31 March 22FMG8:25amFORTESCUECompletion of Notes OfferingGCY8:18amGASCOYNEQuarterly Activities ReportGDF12:12pmGARDAPRGRPValuations and NTA upliftGED11:08amGOLD DEEPGED Raises $7.2M to Accelerate Development ProgramsGLN9:21amGALANLITHExtensional Drilling Success at HMW ProjectGMR9:34amGOLDEN RIMMajor geophysical survey commences at Kada Gold ProjectGOR12:43pmGOLDROADBidder's Statement - GOR Recommended Takeover for DGOGOR8:19amGOLDROADMarch 2022 Quarter Production UpdateGQG8:23amGQGPARTNRSFunds Under Management update - as at 31 March 2022GSN9:22amGREATSOUTHCorporate PresentationGTI9:10amGRATIFIITrading HaltHAW11:05amHAWTHORNMt Bevan Agreement CompletionHHR9:51amHARTSHEADSubstantial Increase in Phase I Recoverable ResourcesHRZ9:33amHORIZONEncouraging Platinum and Palladium Results From LakewoodICG9:25amINCA MINLSGov NDIBK04 Data Confirms IOCG/ISCG Model for Mt LambINF2:19pmINF LITHICompany Presentation - Paydirt Battery Minerals ConferenceIVT10:10amINVENTISInvestor Presentation 1H22 ResultsIVZ8:21amINVICTUSSeismic Interpretation Identifies New Target @ Main ProspectIXR9:32amIONICRARETrading HaltJAY9:18amJAYRIDEQ3 FY22 Market UpdateJDO8:00amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update - March 2022JNO8:51amJUNOMount Mason Project Receives Final Statutory ApprovalKGD9:55amKULAEM Surveying Underway at the Brunswick Ni-PGE Li ProjectKMT9:05amKOPOREMTReview of historic data confirms prospectivity of AgadezLCY11:05amLEGACYIRONHancock enters Mt Bevan iron ore joint ventureLEL11:34amLITHENERGYPresentation at Paydirt's 2022 Battery Minerals ConferenceLSR9:10amLODESTARAOU: Drilling Intersects Lithium Mineralisation at NepeanLSR8:23amLODESTARLithium Mineralisation Confirmed in Nepean DrillingMAY12:56pmMELBANAAlameda-1 Significant oil pay defined in Marti structureMEL9:13amMETGASCOCervantes-1 Plug and AbandonMFG9:12amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - March 2022MIO8:19amMACARTHURMCorporate Presentation - March 2022MLM10:01amMETALLICASignificant Increase in Measured and Indicated ResourcesMRC9:03amMIN.COMMODMunglinup Electromagnetic Survey Indicates Excellent TargetsNGI10:56amNAV GLOBALInvestment in Marble Capital and equity raisingNGI10:15amNAV GLOBALInvestor PresentationNGI9:13amNAV GLOBALTrading HaltNIS9:16amNICKELSRCHUpdate on Strategic Partnership with AFCNRZ8:22amNEURIZERAmmonia Licensor (KBR) AppointedNVA9:00amNOVA MINSuspension from Official QuotationOBM8:18amORABANDAManagement ChangesOKR9:53amOKAPI RESInvestor PresentationOKR9:25amOKAPI RESOkapi to acquire Hansen Deposit - Resource increased by 81%OPN9:35amOPPENNEGNorth America PresentationOPN8:21amOPPENNEGOpenn Enters Agreement with Leading USA MLSOPN8:20amOPPENNEGPilot with The Canadian Real Estate AssociationPE19:59amPENGANAPETCompletion of Rights IssuePIL3:29pmPEPPERMINTResponse to ASX Directors' Interest Notices QueryPPY8:23amPAPYRUSCooperative protocol signed with Egyptian Govt AuthorityPWN1:43pmPARKWAYParkway Awarded Material Feasibility Study ContractPWN1:35pmPARKWAYUpdate on iBC Brine Processing Market OpportunitiesQEM9:10amQEMLIMITEDQEM Upgrades Julia Creek ResourceRC18:27amREDCASTLEDrilling UpdateRCP9:34amREDBANKTrading HaltRCR8:22amRINCONRESDiamond Drilling Commences at HastiesRMI9:51amRES MININGResponse to ASX Price QueryRNO9:23amRHINOMEDNon-Renounceable IssueRNO9:23amRHINOMEDBTNX Supply AgreementRNO8:32amRHINOMEDTrading HaltSLM9:39amSOLISSolis completes 4th hole - planning follow-up drillingSRZ9:25amSTELLARHeemskirk Tin Phase 2A Drilling ProgramTMZ10:09amTHOMSONRESTrading HaltTMZ9:50amTHOMSONRESPause in TradingTUL12:12pmTULLARESBroker Briefing PresentationVRT10:19amVIRTUSTrading HaltVRT10:03amVIRTUSPause in TradeWIN12:10pmWIDGIEResponse to ASX Aware QueryWNX9:37amWELLNEXCompany UpdateWSA9:31amWEST AREASSuspension from Official Quotation


----------



## barney (8 April 2022)

1.35pm Friday 8th April


CodeTimeNameHeading88E8:17am88 ENERGYProject Icewine UpdateA3D9:17amAURORALABSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportA8G8:18amAUMETALSFurther Lithium mineralisation identified at Mt PeakeAFP7:32amAFT PHARMAFT prevails in comparative advertising judgementAGE8:20amPiedmont Project - Option Agreement UpdateAGS9:24amALLIANCEWeednanna Drilling Assay UpdateAHK11:22amARK MINESNickel and Cobalt Mineralisation Intersected at GunnawarraAIR9:41amASTIVITATarget's StatementALD8:19amAMPOLNZCC approves Gull acquisition by AllegroALY8:17amALCHEMYRESKaronie RC Drilling CommencedBOE8:18amBOSS ENShare Purchase Plan ResultsBRK8:19amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBRL9:39amEarly redemption notice given to convertible bond holdersBRU11:00amBURUENERGYOperations UpdateBTI8:20amBAILADORInstaclustr enters agreement to be acquired by NetAppCBE1:08pmCOBREPause in tradingCDR9:38amCODRUSMINCodrus Expands Middle Creek Project - Exploration CommencesCMM9:12amCAPMETALSStrong Results Returned From Early Drilling at Mt GibsonCOD8:42amCODAMINLTDTakeover Bid by Coda for Torrens Declared UnconditionalCVN8:18amCARNARVONDrilling Commenced at Apus-1 WellDCG8:22amDECMIL GRPFY22 Guidance Update and Management ChangesDLC11:06amDELECTANabberu Minerals Acquisition / Calvista DisposalERA10:47amERAQuarterly Activities ReportERD7:59amEROADEROAD CEO steps down, Succession Process Well AdvancedFFG10:00amFATFISHTrading HaltFFG9:50amFATFISHPause in TradingGBR8:44amGREATBOULDRC drilling commences at Mulga BillGME8:19amGME RESNiWest Nickel-Cobalt Project - PFS Update CommencedGMR9:39amGOLDEN RIMExploration drilling commences along 15km Kada Gold CorridorGNC8:22amGRAINCORPGrainCorp upgrades FY22 earnings guidanceGSM9:56amGOLDENSTAT$2.5 million Capital Raise for Major Projects in WAGTG9:25amGENE TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportJAT12:39pmJATCORPRepayment of Topwei LoanK2F9:29amK2FLYTDMaptek makes strategic investment in K2flyKBC10:00amKEYBRIDGEPause in TradingKFE9:16amKOGIRONOptions ProspectusKFE9:14amKOGIRONShare Purchase Plan Offer LetterKNO10:37amKNOSYSOptus signs 2-year contract extension with KnosysKPG8:35amKELLYPRTNRApr 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial YearKSN9:27amKINGSTONOutstanding High-Grade Gold Hits at Pearse NorthKTA9:24amKRAKATOATrading HaltKZA8:59amKAZIAKazia presents preclinical data for paxalisib at AACRLOM8:19amLUCAPAConstruction of Lulo Kimberlite Bulk Sample Crushing CircuitLPE9:34amLPEHOLDINGLPE Provides Improved Revenue and Performance GuidanceM2R9:15amMIRAMARMultiple High-Grade Gold Results from Gidji JVMEA8:22amMCGRATHAppointment of John McGrath as Managing Director & CEOMFB7:31amMY FOODBAGPreliminary, Unaudited FY22 Results and Market UpdateMHK9:39amMETALHAWKDrilling Recommences at CommodoreMMI9:03amMETROMININMetro Commences Operations for 2022 SeasonMRI12:34pmMYREWARDSTWO4SEVEN Signs With My Rewards (supplementary announcement)MRQ9:10amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Nhacutse & Poiombo Updated MREMTB10:11amMT BURGESSAssay Results - Nxuu Polymetallic Deposit, BotswanaMYL12:18pmMALLEERESAvebury Nickel Project - Mineral Resource EstimateNGI10:01amNAV GLOBALCompletion of PlacementNVA11:07amNOVA MINSuspension Update - Snow lake InvestmentNWE8:17amNORWESTShare Purchase Plan UpdatePAA8:57amPHARMAUSTPAA appoints trial manager & receives $200k from FightMNDPF19:19amPATHFINDERSuspension from Official QuotationPHL10:00amPROPELLSignificant growth in customers and lendingPME9:44amPROMEDICUSPME signs A$32M, 8 year deal with Inova HealthRAG9:11amRAGNARTrading HaltRDT9:43amRED DIRTMt Ida Drilling Update and Discovery of Further PegmatitesROO11:00amROOTSBinding dealership agreement for the UK, Ireland and AustriaROO9:52amROOTSPause in TradingSGC12:22pmSACGASCOCanadian Drilling UpdateSHV9:04amSELECTMarket Update PresentationSTX1:14pmSTRIKE ENEStrike Awarded Clean Energy Future Fund GrantTIE8:50amTIETTOMining Contractor Appointed, Mining to Commence in AugustTRN8:42amTORRENSCOD: Takeover Bid by Coda for Torrens Declared UnconditionalTSC8:18amTWENTY7 COTermination of CEO ServicesTWD12:50pmTAMAWOODTWD Update - Additional InformationTWD9:41amTAMAWOODAIR: Target's StatementVRT10:04amVIRTUSVRT 03 Panel Receives ApplicationWA18:42amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Commencement of FieldworkWPL12:45pmWOODSIDEWoodside and BHP Petroleum merger investor presentationXAM9:19amXANADUMINEScoping Study 2022 Webinar PresentationXST12:26pmXSTATECanadian Drilling Update


----------



## barney (12 April 2022)

Late:


CodeTimeNameHeading4DS9:17am4DSMEMORY4DS Technical UpdateADS10:29amADSLOT LTDAdslot Equity Raising PresentationADS10:28amADSLOT LTDAdslot Announces $3.8M Capital RaisingADX8:11amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Discovery Testing Update - Rig mobilisedAKO8:21amAKORA RESMaiden Resource Southern ZoneALM8:55amALMAMETALSCBY: Positive Metallurgical Results at BriggsALM8:11amALMAMETALSExcellent Metallurgical Characteristics at Briggs Cu DepositANW8:09amAUS TINCompletion of Taronga Project divestmentAR39:07amAUSTRAREMining Trial Commences at KoppamurraARN9:18amALDOROTrading HaltATL8:22amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on NZ Commerce Commission applicationAUZ9:11amAUST MINESSolid State Hydrogen Storage PresentationAW19:41amAWMETALSOver 53% Cu Direct Shipping Ore Generated at Storm CopperBCB9:45amBOWENCOALCoal Mining Commenced at BluffBMO8:21amBASTIONMINExploration Update - Cometa Copper ProjectBRX6:16pmBELARAROXFirst Hole Intersects Visible Copper & Zinc Sulphides-UpdateCAD9:03amCAENEUSPhase 1 Drilling Completed at PardooCBL3:03pmCTRLBIONICCBL Enters Japanese Market with NeuroNode TechnologyCBY8:55amCANTERBURYPositive Metallurgical Results at BriggsCIM10:32amCIMICVariation of Takeover BidCLE8:10amCYCLONEGold Nuggets Recovered from the Nickol River ProjectCNB9:37amCARNABYRESAcquisition of Mount Hope Mining LeaseCOI8:17amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North Pilot Moves to Gas Production PhaseCRL2:03pmCOMETComet Gains Access to Barraba Copper ProjectCSF9:50amCATALANOInvestor PresentationCSX8:31amCLEANSPACESales Strategy UpdateCZN8:13amCORAZONLynn Lake drilling commencesDAL8:12amDALAROONamban Project Exploration UpdateDM18:59amDESERTMLCopper Mineralisation Extended Down Dip at BeleleEM110:02amEMERGEGAMMTN Arena surpasses 1 million subscribers in South AfricaEM19:52amEMERGEGAMPause in TradingEOL8:20amENERGY ONEEOL Formalises NAB Finance FacilityERL10:30amEMPIRE RESStrong DHEM Responses at Smiths WellESS9:19amESSENMETALInvestor presentationFOS8:19amFOS CAPITAFOS Wins $1.1M VEKTA OrdersFRS9:48amFORRESTMapping identifies surface PegmatiteGGE9:49amGRAND GULFStrategic Alliance with Helium Offtake PartnerGIV10:44amPERP SRIEstimated Special Distribution Announcement - April 2022GIV9:58amPERP SRIPause in Trading - ASX: GIVEGTI9:34amGRATIFIIGTI completes $3.7m placement and announces SPPHCD11:07amHYDROCARBRights Issue Shortfall PlacementHHR9:15amHARTSHEADAppointment of ESG Strategy & Reporting AdvisorHZN9:41amHOR OILFirst Oil from WZ12-8E developmentIDA8:26amINDIANARESDiscussions with Tanzania on Ntaka Hill Nickel ProjectIGO9:39amIGOLIMITEDWSA: WSA & IGO Agree Increased Scheme ConsiderationIGO9:38amIGOLIMITEDIGO and Western Areas agree to amend Scheme of ArrangementIXR9:34amIONICRAREIonicRe Completes $30 Million PlacementKAU9:40amKAISERREEFQuarterly Cashflow ReportKAU9:40amKAISERREEFQuarterly Activities ReportKFM8:12amKINGFISHERHistorical Mick Well Hole Reveals Further REE MineralisationKWR8:49amKINGWESTSir Laurence Diamond Core Drilling CommencesLDX9:26amLUMOSOperational Review & Management ReorganisationLEG9:47amLEGENDDiamond Drilling at Mawson Starts 2022 Field SeasonLGM8:30amLEGACY MINOutstanding High-Grade Drilling Assays Returned at BaulooraLKE8:17amLAKE RESLake and Ford sign non-binding MoU for lithium offtakeLOM8:14amLUCAPAHistorical De Beers Data to Advance Merlin ExplorationLRS8:13amLATRESNew Drilling Results - Salinas Lithium ProjectM8S8:14amM8SUSTAINAccess Waste- WasteVantage Software Platform LaunchMCM8:10amMCMININGMCM Resignation of Executive DirectorMEU8:15amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - Drillers have arrivedMHJ7:12pmMICHAELHLLFY22Q3 Trading UpdateMRR9:40amMINREXRESOutstanding Assays at MRR Tambourah North Lithium ProjectMTH9:35amMITHRILTrading HaltN1H2:06pmN1HOLDINGSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNOU12:40pmNOUMI LTDTranche B Notes ProspectusNOU12:39pmNOUMI LTDTranche B Notes Capital RaisingNRX8:13amNORONEXLTDDrill Rig Mobilised to Canadian Copper ProjectNVA12:15pmNOVA MINReinstatement to QuotationNVA12:15pmNOVA MINBlock Trade Complete and Estelle Funded To PFSNXM8:17amNEXUS MINSDeep Diamond Drilling Extends Mineralisation to Over 600mOEX8:09amOILEX LTDCambay India Production UpdateOZG7:15pmOZGROWTHSuspension from Official QuotationOZZ9:08amOZZRESOZZ Acquires Highly Prospective WA Rare Earths ProjectPEX8:56amPEEL MNGMallee Bull Delivers Strong High-Grade Copper ResultsPFP8:27amPROPEL FPSell down by two Co-FoundersPHL9:32amPROPELLTrading HaltPLS9:09amPILBARAMINUpdate on Downstream Joint Venture with POSCOPOD8:10amPODIUMAppointment of Managing DirectorPPG8:20amPRO PACRigid Business DivestmentPRO9:20amPROPHECYStrong Q3 FY22 Growth Across eMite and SnarePUR9:59amPURSUITMINCommando Auger Geochemistry & Heritage Programs UnderwayRAP9:50amRESAPPProposed Acquisition of ResApp Health by PfizerRAS8:11amRAGUSABurracoppin Halloysite Project Drilling Works CommencedRCE10:46amRECCE LTDAnti-Viral Patent Granted in Hong KongRCP9:30amREDBANKSuccessful Capital Raise to Progress 2022 Field SeasonRCT6:21pmREEFCASINOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRDN9:27amRAIDEN RESMt Sholl Nickel project expands 50% ahead of drilling plansRIM9:21amRIMFIREGPR commits to Year 3 of the Fifield Earn-in Project NSWRNO8:27amRHINOMEDRhinomed Lifting of Trading HaltRXL8:19amROX RESHigh-Grade Results Ahead of Near Surface Resource UpdateSBR9:14amSABRE RESDrilling of High-Grade Nickel EM Targets Set to CommenceSCN9:22amSCORPIONTrading HaltSEC2:18pmSPHERIA ECQuarterly fully franked dividend of 2.5 cents per shareSGC9:25amSACGASCO2nd Canadian Oil Development Well in ReservoirSHN8:14amSUNSHGOLDDiamond Holes & IP Survey Confirm Mineralised Zones at TitovSNZ7:30amSUMMERSET1Q22 Metrics - Sales of Occupation RightsSPQ9:14amSUPERIORMaterial boost to Steam Engine Gold ResourceSPZ8:16amSMART PARKSPZ - UK AcquisitionSTM9:34amSUN METALSTrading HaltTIE9:11amTIETTOTietto Delivers Maiden Measured Gold Resource at AbujarTLX8:16amTELIXPHARMTelix Enters Licence Agreement with Lilly for OlaratumabTMK1:34pmTMKENERGYReinstatement to Official QuotationTMK1:34pmTMKENERGYThick Gassy Coal Seam Intersected in MongoliaTMK1:34pmTMKENERGYResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryTMZ9:25amTHOMSONRESSuspension from Official QuotationTPD1:34pmTALONENERGTMK: Thick Gassy Coal Seam Intersected in MongoliaTTI9:09amTRAFFICQatar World Cup 2022 Smart City software contractTYR8:21amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 108 - Week Ended 8 April 2022VAL8:57amVALORESDrill Program at Hook Lake hits elevated radioactivityVAN10:35amVANGOMINResponse to ASX QueryVMC8:19amVENUS METRXL:High-Grade Results Ahead of Near Surface Resource UpdateVNT8:05amVENTIAVentia wins Asset Mngt WHT & SYD Harbour Tunnels contractVRT10:09amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 03 Panel Makes Interim OrdersVRT10:01amVIRTUSVirtus receives an improved proposal from CapVestWIC7:09pmWESTOZICSuspension from Official QuotationWRK3:23pmWRKRLTDQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CWRM8:39amWHITEROCKHigh-Grade Gold Prospects Staked in AlaskaWSA9:39amWEST AREASReinstatement to QuotationWSA9:39amWEST AREASWestern Areas & IGO Agree Increased Scheme ConsiderationWSA9:38amWEST AREASWSA: IGO and WSA agree to amend Scheme of ArrangementXST9:47amXSTATEAnshof-3 Discovery Testing Update - Rig MobilisedXST9:36amXSTATE2nd Canadian Oil Development Well in ReservoirZMM8:13amZIMILMITEDCapital Market InitiativesZNO9:47amZOONOGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report


----------



## barney (13 April 2022)

Late (again) 13th April


CodeimeNameHeadingAIS1:05pmAERISRESCORRECTION - TRITTON COPPER OPERATIONS UPDATEAIS9:39amAERISRESTRITTON COPPER OPERATIONS UPDATEAKP8:44amAUDIOPIXELMarket Update - Progress ReportAMI9:10amAURELIAAMI Breaks ground at the Federation ProjectAQX2:18pmALICEQUEENCompany UpdateARN9:20amALDOROAldoro commits to drilling Wyemandoo Project - PlacementAUC8:49amCY5: Cygnus Gold Divests Stanley Gold ProjectAUC8:15amAUC Significantly Expands Tenement Position at KatanningAVZ9:26amAVZ MINSManono Project Receives Favourable Technical OpinionBC810:32amBLACK CATNST: NST divests Paulsens and Western Tanami ProjectsBC810:14amBLACK CATTrading HaltBC810:07amBLACK CATPause in TradingBCA8:20amBLK CANYONMineral Resource Estimate at Flanagan Bore Exceeds 100 MtBEM9:00amBLACKEARTHDrilling at Razafy NW continues to produce strong resultsBMR9:02amBALLYMOREManiopota High Grade Rock Chip ResultsBPP11:50amBABYLONPUBabylon Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CBSX8:17amBLACKSTONEBlackstone mobilising drill rig at Chim VanBUD9:43amBUDDYAppointment of Receivers and ManagersBUD9:42amBUDDYSuspension from Official QuotationCCZ8:13amCASTILLOCONew assays enhance cobalt potential at BHACIO9:05amCONNECTIOBusiness Operations UpdateCLE1:25pmCYCLONESupplementary ProspectusCNW8:17amCIRRUS NETSydney Investor PresentationCOE9:25amCOOPERGrant of Gippsland Basin exploration permit VIC/P80COG8:17amCONOPERGRPQ3 FY22 Unaudited Trading ResultsCRR9:30amCRITICALFinal Approval Received for Drilling - Halls Peak, SunnysideCVN8:25amCARNARVONApus-1 Drilling UpdateCWX9:14amCARAWINETrading HaltCWX8:20amCARAWINEBCA:Mineral Resource Estimate - Flanagan Bore Exceeds 100 MtCY58:49amCYGNUSGOLDCygnus Gold Divests Stanley Gold ProjectCY58:15amCYGNUSGOLDAUC: Significantly Expands Tenement Position at KatanningCZR4:01pmCOZIRONRESResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryDOU8:14amDOUUGHDouugh partners with Pinwheel for seamless Payroll switchingEGL1:57pmENVN GROUPAcquisition of Ignite Services Pty LtdEIQ8:12amECHOIQLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - MarchEML9:09amEMLPAYMENTResponse to Media SpeculationERD7:31amEROADLeadership and Quarterly Operational UpdateEVZ9:24amEVZ LTDCapital RaisingFAL9:36amFALCONDiamond drilling continues to refine the Karri Gold systemFIJ8:50amFIJI KAVACompletion of Tranche 2 of InvestmentFRX8:41amFLEXIROAMQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - March 2022GDG8:59amGEN DEVMarch Quarter UpdateGRL9:23amGODOLPHINDrilling Completed at Cyclops Prospect at YeovalGRL8:13amGODOLPHINOMXiamond Drilling Scheduled at Wisemans Creek ProjectGSN9:59amGREATSOUTHLarge Scale Mineralised System Identified at Amy ClarkeGSR8:14amGREENSTONew High-Grade Intercepts at BurbanksHLX8:12amHELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportILU8:15amILUKA RESIntention to demerge Sierra RutileINA10:33amINGENIATrading and Guidance UpdateIS38:15amISYNERGYI Synergy signs Research Agreement with University of WAKFM8:14amKINGFISHERDrilling Underway at Mick Well and High Priority REE TargetsKGL9:31amKGLEntitlement Offer - Investor PresentationKGL9:29amKGLEntitlement Offer to raise approx. $24.2 millionLAW3:03pmLAWFINANCEReplacement ProspectusLLO11:39amLION ONELLO Drilling Extends Deep Feeder Zone at TuvatuLYK8:56amLYKOSMETALExploration UpdateM2R8:14amMIRAMARPotential for Multiple Large Deposits at Gidji JVM8S12:26pmM8SUSTAINBrajkovich Waste Disposal AgreementMAY10:49amMELBANAAlameda-1 Drilling UpdateMDC8:21amMEDLABQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMOH10:06amMOHO RESExploration Update - Tyrells And Hodges Gold ProspectsMPA9:56amMAD PAWSQuarterly ReviewMPA9:46amMAD PAWSQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CMSI9:29amMULTISTACKSuperlink supply arrangementsMTH9:22amMITHRILMTH raises A$3.5m to expand high grade Gold-Silver resourcesMWY8:18amMIDWAYMarket Update - Export Contracts FY22NIM8:57amNIMYRESSemi Massive Sulphide Intercepted at GodleyNRZ9:31amNEURIZERUrea Licensor (Stamicarbon) appointedNSB10:27amNEUROSCIENPositive safety result supports advance to clinical trialsNST10:32amNTH STARNorthern Star divests Paulsens and Western Tanami ProjectsNST10:24amNTH STARPause in TradingNZK11:59amNZKSALMONInvestor PresentationNZK11:59amNZKSALMONOffer documentNZK11:58amNZKSALMONFY22 Results and Offer AnnouncementNZK11:58amNZKSALMONResults AnnouncementNZK10:09amNZKSALMONTrading HaltNZK9:54amNZKSALMONPause in TradingODE9:33amODESSAMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOMX8:13amORANGEDiamond Drilling Scheduled at Wisemans Creek ProjectOSL9:18amONCOSILFirst Commerical Pancreas Treatment In SpainPBH9:14amPOINTSBETPointsBet Launches iGaming in PennsylvaniaPCG9:52amPENGANAMonthly Funds under Management - 31 March 2022PF111:13amPATHFINDERBoard changesPH211:31amPUREHYDROCollaboration on hydrogen Waste Collection TrucksPHL10:35amPROPELLPropell increases wholesale facility & reduces cost of fundsPHL10:00amPROPELLPlacement and intention to launch Entitlement OfferPNN9:13amPEPINNINIPNN Commences First Phase Drilling Santa Innes Cu-Au ProjectPNR10:59amPANTORO20,000m Drill Programme Commences at Lamboo PGE ProjectPRU8:15amPERSEUSPerseus Discovers More High-Grade Gold at YaourePSQ8:46amPACSMILESMarch 2022 Patient Fee PerformanceREC8:15amRECHARGEFURTHER COPPER MINERALISATION CONFIRMED FROM RC DRILLINGRNO8:16amRHINOMEDDespatch of Retail Offer BookletRR111:29amREACHRESREEgenerate exercises option to acquire 100% of REEcycleSBM10:56amST.BARBARASt Barbara completes acquisition of Bardoc GoldSCN10:44amSCORPIONInvestor PresentationSCN10:44amSCORPIONScorpion raises $3M to advance lithium explorationSGC11:35amSACGASCOCadlao Contingent Resources CertifiedSLC2:35pmSUPERLOOPSale Update - of HK Operations and Select SG AssetsSRN2:29pmSUREFIREProactive Article and ASX Release No Reliance NoticeSRN10:53amSUREFIREPause in tradingSTM9:42amSUN METALSSuccessful Placement and Intention to Offer SPPSTX8:15amSTRIKE ENEWalyering UpdateSW11:02pmSWIFTNETGLSwift Signs $3.4 Million in New ContractsSWF1:36pmSELFWEALTHLetter to ShareholdersSXE8:11amSTH X ELECMultiple Contract AwardsTEM8:59amTEMPESTTrading HaltTIE9:07amTIETTOAbujar Gold Project April Construction UpdateTPD8:15amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering UpdateTSN9:17amSUSTAINTwo new supply agreements with global beverage brandsVKA8:36amVIKINGMINEQuarterly Report for the period ended 31 March 2022VMC9:38amVENUS METNew Lithium Targets Identified Adjacent To Known PegmatitesVPR9:14amVOLT POWEREcoQuip commences trial with the Commonwealth of AustraliaWMC11:04amWILUNA0.3m @ 3,270g/t in Bulletin North Discovery Drilling


----------



## barney (19 April 2022)

2pm Tuesday 19th April


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ11:47amARUMA RESTrading HaltAAJ11:22amARUMA RESPause in TradingADD8:18amADAVALEGravity Surveys Generate Immediate Success at LuhumaAEE9:41amAURA ENUranium Resource Upgrade Programme UnderwayAJX8:56amALEXIUMFacility for US$3M/$5M Line of Credit Finalized with AlternaALC8:28amALCIDIONNT Health upgrade to latest Miya Precision platformAMP8:31amAMPUpdate on interest received in relation to Collimate CapitalANL8:17amAMANI GOLDDRILLHOLE GRDD037 CONFIRMS BROAD GOLD MINERALISATION ZONESAOU9:31amAUROCH MINTrading HaltAPA12:08pmAPA GROUPCOE: Extension of Transition AgreementAQN8:21amAQUIRIANCollar Keeper System Commercialisation CommencedASB8:20amAUSTAL LTDAustal Australia to build an additional two ECCPBs for RANATV8:20amACTIVEPORTActivePort Acquires Future BroadbandATX11:06amAMPLIAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - March 2022 QtrAUR9:58amAURISMINESandfire JV Update March 2022 QuarterAV19:21amADVERITASTrading HaltAYA8:31amARTRYAQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q3 FY22BAS9:25amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - March 2022BC89:52amBLACK CATAcquisition of Coyote & Paulsens - Supporting InformationBC89:50amBLACK CATFunded Acquisition of Coyote & Paulsens Gold OperationsBCN9:00amBEACON MINExploration Update at 100% Owned MacPhersons ProjectBLG9:30amBLUGLASSCompletion of Entitlement OfferBTC9:18amBTC HEALTHDepartment of Health proposes changes to Prostheses ListBYE9:33amBYRON ENERSM58 G3 and G5 Drilling Program BeginsCEN7:31amCONTACT ENMarch 2022 Operating ReportCHL8:21amCAMPLIFYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCIM9:44amCIMICSupplementary Target's StatementCOE12:08pmCOOPERExtension of Transition AgreementCSE9:42amCOPSTRIKEMarch Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportCVN8:19amCARNARVONApus-1 Drilling UpdateCWX8:21amCARAWINENew Significant Intersections at Big Freeze and BeanieCYG8:21amCOVENTRYQ3 FY22 Trading UpdateCZL8:21amCONS ZINCPlomosas Security IncidentDCG8:51amDECMIL GRPDecmil Management UpdateDGL9:03amDGL GROUPEarnings to Exceed Previous Expectations - FY22 GuidanceDM19:07amDESERTMLSignificant Shallow Nickel Results at InnouendyDRE8:19amDREDNOUGHTCommencement of Regional Auger Program - Tarraji-YampiDYL8:21amD YELLOWAppendix 5B March 2022 Quarterly CashflowDYL8:21amD YELLOWMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportEPY9:33amEARLYPAYNew $30m securitised facility to support product expansionESR8:45amESTRELLA RQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFFG9:40amFATFISHReinstatement to Official QuotationFFG9:40amFATFISHFFG's Fintech Arm Acquires JazzyPayFIJ8:23amFIJI KAVAAppendix 4C - Quarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportsFMS8:44amFLINDERSQuarterly Cashflow ReportFMS8:43amFLINDERSQuarterly Activities ReportFNT9:04amFRONTIERExploration Licence Granted at Murraydium Rare Earth ProjectHAR9:53amHARANGASubstantial drilling database secured for Uranium ProjectHUB8:00amHUB24LTDHUB24 Q3 Market UpdateIDA8:22amINDIANARESNext Phase of Drilling Underway at Minos Gold ProspectINP8:25amINCENTIAIncentiaPay signs agreement with OpenSparkzINV8:20amINVESTSGRPINV March 2022 UpdateIPT9:30amIMPACT MINCompany Update - Lithum Identified at Hopetoun ProjectIXC8:49amINVEX THERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKAR8:54amKAROONEstablishment of US$50 million accordion debt facilityKRR10:01amKING RIVERHPA Project - UpdateKTA9:16amKRAKATOATrading HaltLEG8:17amLEGENDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportLEG8:17amLEGENDMarch 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportLEX8:21amLEFROYEXPImpressive Au-Cu Intersection in New RC hole at BurnsLGP8:21amLITTLEGRNLGP Denmark Signs Major Sales Agreement with DemecanMCY7:30amMERCURY NZQuarterly Operational UpdateMEK9:17amMEEKAGOLDQuarterly Cashflow ReportMEK9:15amMEEKAGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportMEL9:58amMETGASCOVali Processing Agreement ExecutedMEL9:19amMETGASCOVEN: Gas Sales and Processing AgreementsMGT9:29amMAGNETITERenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusMGT9:18amMAGNETITERenounceable Rights Issue to raise up to $15.8MMI68:20amMINERAL260Second significant copper-gold zone discovered at MooraMNS10:01amMAGNISMagnis Subsidiary iM3NY completes refinancingMOB8:55amMOBILICOMMobilicom secures $560,000 order from existing US customerMR18:23amMONTEMMontem enters MOU with Invest Alberta to establish TM-REXMRC9:04amMIN.COMMODResolution of Tormin Section 102 Mining Right AppealsMRR9:54amMINREXRESTrading HaltMTB10:11amMT BURGESSNxuu Polymetallic Deposit - Assay ResultsNC68:21amNANOLLOSECollaboration Agreement with Leading Denim ManufacturerNGI12:39pmNAV GLOBALShare Purchase Plan BookletNXM8:22amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities ReportNXM8:22amNEXUS MINSAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNYR9:29amNYRADANyrada Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CODY9:02amODYSSEYGLSignificant Visible Gold Intersected in Diamond DrillingORR9:28amORECORPSolstice Minerals raises $12 million in IPOPAA8:22amPHARMAUSTPharmAust Receives $708k R&D Tax Incentive RefundPG19:07amPEARGLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPGY8:59amPILOTPerth Basin Oil Export Route and Oil Tank UpgradePPS8:21amPRAEMIUMMarch 2022 quarterly updatePTR9:52amPETRATHERMTrading HaltROO9:23amROOTSBinding agreement secured in South AfricaRSG8:19amRESOLUTEResolute COO Terry Holohan to be appointed CEOSAU8:53amSTHN GOLDBluebird Merchant Ventures Secures Funding PackageSFR9:58amSANDFIREAUR: Sandfire JV Update March 2022 QuarterSLM12:15pmSOLISMD&A and Unaudited Financial Statements - 28 February 2022SRN10:29amSUREFIRESights set on Vanadium Strategic Battery Metal Cleaner FuturSTK9:46amSTRICKLANDOutstanding Initial Gold Results from Milrose ProjectSYR8:26amSYRAH RESSyrah offered Conditional Commitment for US DOE loanTD19:30amTALI DIGISuccessful completion of Entitlement OfferTEG8:59amTRIANGLEPerth Basin Oil Export Route and Oil Tank UpgradeTEM8:45amTEMPEST$8.44M Placement to fast track exploration at YalgooTMZ9:40amTHOMSONRESHigh-Resolution Aeromagnetic Survey Commenced at ChillagoeTMZ9:35amTHOMSONRESReinstatement to Official QuotationTMZ9:34amTHOMSONRESConvertible Note Transaction Terminated and PlacementTNR9:36amTORIANZAG:Further positive gold intercepts at Zuleika & Credo PjtsTRT9:10amTODDRIVERBedrock Conductors Identified at the Nerramyne ProjectTSO8:51amTESORO RESEl Zorro gold district surface gold anomalism expandedTYR9:09amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 109 - Week Ended 15 April 2022UBI9:48amUNI BIOSENTn Antigen Peter Mac Development Clinical Study ResultsUBI9:15amUNI BIOSENTrading HaltUSQ9:38amUS STUDENTUSQ - Pre-Leasing Update for Academic Year 2023VEN9:58amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Processing Agreement ExecutedVEN9:19amVINENERGYGas Sales and Processing AgreementsVHT8:22amVOLPARAAppendix 4C Q4FY22 Quarterly Cash Flow ReportVKA9:23amVIKINGMINEVIKING RECEIVES FINAL ASSAYS FOR FIRST HIT RC DRILL PROGRAMWEL9:02amWINCHESTERGross revenue of AUD$1.25M for March 2022WSR9:09amWESTAR RESMaiden RC Drill Program Commences at Gidgee NorthXAM12:24pmXANADUMINEStrategic Partnership with Zijin Mining and PlacementXAM11:07amXANADUMINETrading HaltXAM9:56amXANADUMINEPause in tradingXRF1:06pmXRF SCIENMarch 2022 Quarterly Trading ReportYRL11:00amYANDALMalone Diamond Drilling CommencesZAG9:36amZULEIKAFurther positive gold intercepts at Zuleika & Credo Projects


----------



## barney (20 April 2022)

CLOSE: Wednesday 20th April


CodeTimeNameHeadingABP9:28amABACUSCompletion of the Security Purchase PlanADT8:21amADRIATICOfftake Heads of Terms AgreedAGL8:47amAGL ENERGYLoy Yang A Unit 2 Generator FaultAIS9:24amAERISRESCRACOW GOLD OPERATIONS - GOLDEN PLATEAU PROJECT UPDATEAKN9:34amAUKINGEntitlment Offer ProspectusAKN9:34amAUKINGPlacement and Shareholder Entitlement OfferALA11:10amAROVELLAServices Agreement with Q-Gen for CAR19-iNKT manufactureALX8:21amATLSRTERIAQ1 2022 Revenue and Traffic UpdateAON9:09amAPOLLO MINStrongest Mineralisation Ever at DikakiAOU10:05amAUROCH MINAuroch to acquire US Lithium ProjectAQC8:18amAUSPACCOALDartbrook Coal Project Sale UpdateAQZ9:08amAAVIATIONWet lease agreement options with Qantas Airways LimitedARD9:50amARGENT MINPine Ridge Inferred ResourceATC8:24amALTECH CHEAltech - Outstanding PFS for Silumina Anodes ProjectAVL9:22amAUSTVANADLetter of Intent for Iron Titanium Co-product Offtake SalesAX89:20amACCELERATEWoodie Woodie North Manganese Corridor Created in PilbaraAXI12:31pmAXIOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBET8:54amBETMAKTECHTrading HaltBGA8:43amBEGATrading Update FY2022BIO8:51amBIOME AUSTQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportBRU8:19amBURUENERGYBuru offered Government Grant for onshore CCS ProjectBRV8:19amBIGRIVGOLDCash Offer from Aura Minerals Inc. of A$0.36 per shareC298:17amC29METALSShallow High Grade Sulphides Intersected at Reedy Creek NSWCOE9:02amCOOPERQuarterly Report - Q3 FY22CR18:57amCONSTELLMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportCST8:20amCASTILERESANOTHER BY-PRODUCT AND REVENUE STREAM FOR ROVER 1DAL8:17amDALAROOSignificant 7km magnetic anomaly outlined at Watheroo NambanDCN8:18amDACIANGOLDMarch Quarter Operating UpdateDSE8:40amDROPSUITEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CDUN9:23amDUNDASNickel-Copper-Cobalt Anomalies from Soil Sample ProgramELE8:17amELMOREExpanded Territory Minerals contract & Ball Mill updateEM28:51amEAGLE MMLStrong Copper Results Support Resource Expansion PotentialEVS9:08amENVIROSUITQ3 Sales Update - Strong momentum continuesFZO10:45amFAMILYZONEMassive growth in premium safeguarding product MonitorGAL8:21amGALILEODrilling Underway at High Priority Sulphide TargetsGEV8:22amGLOBENEVENQuarterly Activity Report - March 2022GEV8:20amGLOBENEVENASX Appendix 4C March 2022GGE9:20amGRAND GULFPlacement Raises $11 Million to Fund Helium ExplorationGLH3:39pmGLOBALHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGNE7:30amGENESIS NZFY22 Q3 Performance ReportGWR8:41amGWR GROUPC4 Iron Operations Continue Improvement & Forward SalesHIL9:56amHILLSAddress to General MeetingHRN9:35amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIAM10:00amINCOME AMGIAM Completes $30m Earlypay Capital Markets TransactionIVX2:38pmINVIONActivities Report and Appendix 4CJGH1:15pmJADE GASJade Gas Appoints Chris Jamieson as Managing DirectorKAL8:18amKALGOORLIELa Mascotte results confirm 500m strike lengthKFM8:17amKINGFISHERAdditional Key Tenure Granted in Prospective REE CorridorKIN8:17amKIN MININGQuarterly Activities ReportKIN8:17amKIN MININGAppendix 5B Quarterly CashflowKKO9:00amKINETIKOSecures Strategic Investor and Rights Issue to Raise $4.1mKRR1:59pmKING RIVERQuarterly Activities ReportKRR1:43pmKING RIVERQuarterly Cashflow ReportKYK8:50amKYCKRLIMITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKZR9:37amKALAMAZOOPositive Metallurgy Results from Test Work at Mt OlympusMCT10:56amMETALICITYCurrent Drilling Program at Kookynie Significantly ExpandedMDC9:14amMEDLABMedlab Signs NRG Biotic Trade Deal with Cultech LtdMGH10:21amMAAS GROUPCleansing NoticeMGH9:29amMAAS GROUPMGH Increase Corporate Debt FacilitiesMLM11:13amMETALLICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMM11:53pmMIDASResponse to ASX Price QueryMRZ9:34amMONT ROYALStrong Conductors Identified at Wapatik ProjectMZZ8:18amMATADORTill Sampling Identifies Numerous Gold Targets at MalachiteNAC9:14amNAOS EX-50Media Release - Q3 FY22 Quarterly Dividend DeclarationNEA8:30amNEARMAPRecord quarter for government portfolio in North AmericaNGI10:59amNAV GLOBALMarch 2022 AUM UpdateNME10:56amNEX METALSMCT:Current Drilling Prog at Kookynie Significantly ExpandedNML9:04amNew Morning Bill results indicate large gold-silver systemNSC9:15amNAO SMLCAPMedia Release - Q3 FY22 Quarterly Dividend DeclarationNSM9:57amNORTHSTAWGlenorchy East & Gready Prospects return Gold anomaliesNWC8:20amNEWWORLDRExceptional Thick High-Grade Drill Results at AntlerODA10:05amORCODA LIMODA appoints Arrowhead to assist Commercialising US PatentOOK9:16amOOKAMI LTDTrading HaltPGO9:45amPACGOLDInvestor Presentation - Unlocking an Entire Gold CorridorPGO9:40amPACGOLDLAUNCH OF A$3.2M UNDERWRITTEN ENTITLEMENT OFFERPHL9:21amPROPELLLaunch of Entitlement OfferPIA3:25pmPENGANA INDividend/Distribution - PIAPNM8:56amPACIFICNMLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - March 22 QtrPOD8:18amPODIUMOutstanding High Grade Deep Diamond Drill ResultsPRU8:18amPERSEUSPerseus Completes Resource Drilling Program at NkosuoPTR8:54amPETRATHERMDrilling Uncovers Major High-Value Rare Earth DiscoveryQFE1:33pmQUICKFEEQ3 FY22 business updateREZ9:03amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn Toll 3 Milling Campaign CompletedRHC8:21amRAMSAYResponse to Media Receipt of Non-Binding Indicative ProposalRIO8:22amRIO TINTORio Tinto releases first quarter production resultsRTR8:23amRUMBLEWardawarra Drilling Commenced on Battery Metals TargetsRXL8:38amROX RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - March 2022RXL8:36amROX RESQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022RXL8:21amROX RESYouanmi Near Surface Resource Increased to 1.0Moz AuSES8:16amSECOSWoolworths expands SECOS products to 970 storesSFG11:00amSEAFARMSTrading HaltSFG10:00amSEAFARMSPause in TradingSGL8:42amSUNRICENSW rice vesting arrangements renewed for 5 yearsSIV10:46amSIV CAPITLSIV Capital Limited - Appendix 4C and Activities ReportSMI8:23amRise & Shine Drilling Continues to Deliver High Gold GradesSRI9:43amSIPA RESNew Gold Targets at Murchison, drilling plannedSSH8:50amSSHGROUPTransformative EPS Accretive Equipment Business AcquisitionSTO9:06amSANTOSSantos announces new capital management frameworkTER9:37amTERRACOMFurther US$35m debt reduction to the Euroclear BondTRN8:16amTORRENSDirector Appointment/ResignationUBI3:46pmUNI BIOSENClarification Regarding Entitlement Offer TimetableUBI10:08amUNI BIOSENUBI Investor Presentation - Capital RaisingUBI10:07amUNI BIOSENUBI - Capital RaisingUCM11:09amUSCOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVMC8:21amVENUS METRXL: Youanmi Near Surface Resource Increased to 1.0Moz AuVML9:54amVITALMETALTrading HaltVRC8:18amVOLTJoint Development Agreement signed with UEP and AETCVTI8:19amVISIONTECHAppendix 4C and Business Activity Report - March-22 QtrWHC8:39amWHITEHAVENMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportWMG8:39amWESTERNLTDDrilling Commences at Mulga Tank


----------



## barney (21 April 2022)

3.45pm Thursday 21st April


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ9:40amARUMA RESResponse to ASX Price QueryAAJ9:40amARUMA RESAruma Intersects Lithium At Mt Deans Lithium ProjectABV9:25amADV BRAKEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADD9:27amADAVALEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportADO11:06amANTEO TECHQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CADS8:43amADSLOT LTDEntitlement Issue Offer DocumentADX10:50amADXENERGYUpper Austria Exploration & Appraisal Drill Portfolio UpdateADX8:57amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Discovery Testing Update - Well Test Equip Run InAEF8:38amA ETHICALAEF Quarterly FUM & FlowsAHQ8:41amALLEGIANCEJavelin Appointed Marketing Agent for Alabama CoalAME8:22amALTOMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAS28:17amASKARI METField Exploration Program Underway at Yarrie Lithium ProjectAUN9:40amAURUMINDrill programme targeting lithium to commence at Mt PalmerAUR8:10amAURISMINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAV19:35amADVERITASAdveritas Strengthens Balance Sheet to Accelerate GrowthAVR2:36pmANTERISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAWC8:55amALUMINAAlcoa Corp 1st Quarter 2022 Earning ReleaseBAS10:44amBASS OILTangai-5 Weekly Drilling UpdateBET1:34pmBETMAKTECHBetMakers to power new wagering ventureBHP8:21amBHP GROUPQuarterly Activities ReportBRK8:18amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBSE8:17amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022BXB8:24amBRAMB LTDFY22 Third Quarter Trading UpdateCCR9:09amCREDIT CLRCCR Deploys Digital Platform in South AfricaCGF8:21amCHALLENGERThird quarter performance updateCGS9:39amCOGSTATEInvestor UpdateCGS9:35amCOGSTATEBusiness Update and March 2022 Quarter CashflowCIP10:51amCEN I REITDistribution Reinvestment Plan PriceCML2:16pmCHASE MINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCRR8:54amCRITICALDrill Program Commences at Mavis Lake Lithium ProjectCSL8:21amCSLCSL successfully issues bonds in US debt marketsCSS10:03amCLEAN SEASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCU69:47amCLARITY PHFirst patient treated in the prostate cancer imaging trialCWX8:16amCARAWINEEM Survey Commences at Fraser Range Nickel ProjectCXZ11:19amCONNEXIONQuarterly UpdateCYL8:12amCAT METALSStrong drill results of up to 79 g/t Au at Henty Gold MineCYQ8:16amCYCLIQAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCYQ8:15amCYCLIQMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportDEL1:47pmDELOREANCPExtension to SPP Closing DateDGO9:09amDRUMMONDTarget's StatementDOC8:19amDOCTORCAREQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C for 1Q 2022DRR9:13amDETERRA REBHP Operational Review - March 2022 QuarterE7912:58pmE79GOLDDrilling Results from Laverton South Extend Gold AnomalismEDV8:22amENDEAVOURF22 Third Quarter Trading UpdateELE9:18amELMORETrading HaltESS9:47amESSENMETALTrading HaltEVN8:22amEVOLUTIONMGV: Thick basement gold intersection at West Island, Cue JVEVN8:14amEVOLUTIONMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportGOR9:09amGOLDROADDGO: Target's StatementHCT9:49amHOLISTAFirst Commercial Order from Country Farms/StarbucksHE82:14pmHELIOSHelium Business - China - Second Extraction PlantHGL3:19pmHUDSON INVQuarterly Report and Activity StatementHGO8:45amHILLGROVEActivity Report for Quarter Ended 31 March 2022HOR9:50amHORSESHOERC Drilling Underway at Horseshoe Lights Copper/Gold ProjectHVY8:12amHEAVY MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsICG12:12pmINCA MINLSAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash flow ReportICG12:10pmINCA MINLSQuarterly Activities ReportICL3:11pmICENIGOLDGold Intersected in Drilling at Everleigh WellICR8:13amINTELICAREMajor Board Appointments and New Strategic DirectionITM8:51amITECHMINCampoona Spherical Graphite Project ConcentrateIVO8:35amINVIGORGRPInvestor Update PresentationKTA9:47amKRAKATOA$5M Placement to fast-track exploration at Mt ClereLKE9:24amLAKE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLRL3:09pmLABYRINTHPause in TradingM2R8:15amMIRAMARDetailed Magnetic Survey Underway at Lang WellMGV8:22amMUSGRAVEThick basement gold intersections at West Island, Cue JVMKL9:06amMIGHTYKINGConan Chop Chop UpdateMP19:05amMEGAPORTGlobal UpdateMP19:04amMEGAPORTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMPG8:55amMANY PEAKSSuccessful Completion of Phase One Drilling at Mt WearyMQR9:50amMARQUEEExploration Accelerates at West Spargoville Lithium ProjectMRL10:30amMAYUROrokolo Bay Process Plant OrderedMRR9:50amMINREXRES$13.5M Placement Cornerstoned by Strategic InvestorsNIS8:48amNICKELSRCHBulk Tonnage Nickel Confirmed at RAV8NXM8:22amNEXUS MINSExtensive Hi-Grade Gold Mineralisation Link Crusader-TemplarOAR1:37pmOAR RESTrading HaltOZM8:58amOZAURUMNew Gold Discovery of 1.31 g/t Au Over 56 MetresOZZ9:14amOZZRESHIGH-IMPACT DRILL PROGRAMS TO COMMENCE IN MAYPAI2:56pmPLAT ASIAMarch 2022 Quarterly Investment Manager's ReportPEX8:23amPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPLG9:49amPEARL GULLQuarterly Cash Flow Report - March 2022PLG9:47amPEARL GULLQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022PMC2:55pmPLATINUMMarch 2022 Quarterly Investment Manager's ReportPOL10:59amPOLYMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportPPT9:47amPERPETUALPerpetual Q3 Business Update - April 2022PRX2:05pmPRODGOLTrading HaltPRX11:58amPRODGOLPause in TradingPTB9:56amPTB GROUPProfit GuidancePTG9:45amPROPTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPXX8:18amPOLARX3,000m RC Drilling Program Commences at Humboldt RangeRAC9:11amRACEONCOQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CRBL8:35amREDBUBBLETrading UpdateRGI10:02amROTOGROCompany UpdateRIE8:22amRIEDEL RESRiedel Successfully Completes Drill Program at KingmanRNU9:07amRENASCORTrading HaltRNX8:30amRENEGADELady Agnes RocksSCL2:09pmSCHROLE GPConsolidation/Split - SCLSFX8:15amSHEFF RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSGC9:25amSACGASCOTrading HaltSGP9:26amSTOCKLANDStockland 3Q22 Update - PresentationSGP9:25amSTOCKLANDStockland 3Q22 UpdateSTO9:15amSANTOS2022 First Quarter ReportTAS8:56amTASMAN RESFortescue earns 51% in Lake Torrens ProjectTBA9:24amTOMBOLADrilling to Commence Targeting Outcropping Copper-CobaltTBN9:32amTAMBORANMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportTBN9:29amTAMBORANMarch 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportTGH12:01pmTERRAGENMylo feed supplement reduces methane in dairy cowsTLG1:28pmTALGAGROUPMajor permitting milestone for the Vittangi Graphite ProjectTMT8:49amTECHMETALSOUTSTANDING RESULTS FROM MTMP ROAST-LEACH TESTWORKTNR9:57amTORIANMt Stirling Gold Project - Further Significant InterceptsUBI9:59amUNI BIOSENUBI successfully raises $6m via an Institutional PlacementVAL11:02amVALORESAdditional copper targets confirmed with assays up to 3% CuVEA8:33amVIVA E GRPFirst Quarter Operational UpdateVHT8:19amVOLPARAVolpara Health Announces Board and Leadership ChangesVRT12:32pmVIRTUSSupplementary Bidder's StatementWCN1:34pmWHITECLIFFMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportsWML12:54pmWOOMERATrading HaltWML11:26amWOOMERAPause in TradingWR19:25amWINSOMEAwaiting Drill Results & Progresses Field Exploration PlansXRG9:50amXREALITYInternational Distribution MOU SignedXST9:28amXSTATEAnshof-3 Discovery Testing Update - Well Equipment Run-InYRL8:14amYANDALExploration Update - Mt McClure Gold ProjectZIP9:09amZIPCOLTDQ3 FY22 Results - Zip Accelerates Path to Profitability


----------



## barney (26 April 2022)

2.46pm Tuesday 26th April


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC1:50pmMORELLAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report1MC8:19amMORELLAFish Lake Valley Project Area Increased by 60%A4N8:40amALPHA HPACompany and Project UpdateAAR9:00amANGLOAKN:Multiple Cobalt Intersections Identified at Koongie ParkADT8:25amADRIATICQuarterly Activities Report & CashflowADX8:51amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Well Flows Clean Oil to SurfaceAGH9:01amALTHEAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAGN9:14amARGENICAMaximum Tolerated Dose Successfully Established in StudiesAIV8:57amACTIVEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAKN9:00amAUKINGMultiple Cobalt Intersections Identified at Koongie ParkALD9:00amAMPOLUnaudited Financial Results for 1Q 2022AMN8:27amAGRIMINEnvironmental Review Document Accepted by EPAAND9:14amANSRDA GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAND9:14amANSRDA GRPFY22 Q3 Update - Investor PresentationANX8:20amANAXMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAQX9:49amALICEQUEENTrading HaltAR19:46amAUST RES30,000m Drilling Program to Extend Austral's Mine LifeARR2:01pmARAREEARTHExploration Grows Wyoming Rare Earths ProjectART8:26amAIRTASKERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportARX8:44amAROA BIOMarch Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CAS19:22amANGELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAUA9:36amAUDEARAInternational Market Expansion UpdateAUC9:06amAUC Regional Drilling Intersects High-Grade GoldAW111:15amAWMETALSResponse to ASX Price QueryAW111:15amAWMETALSAssays Confirm High Grades at West DesertAXE11:13amARCHER MATQuarterly Cashflow ReportAXE11:09amARCHER MATQuarterly Activities ReportAYT9:57amAYTMETALSMore Gold in Mafic Rocks from Aircore DrillingBBT9:18amBLUEBETBluebet secures market access in LouisianaBC88:23amBLACK CATResults from Successful Drill Programs at Kal EastBCB9:51amBOWENCOALUS$55 million corporate debt facilityBCC8:59amBEAM COMSBig Rises-Quarterly Sales Receipts, ZOLEO ANZ SubscriptionsBCC8:53amBEAM COMSAppendix 4C March Quarter 2022BDG8:25amBLK DRAGONSalave Gold Project Investigation Permit GrantedBEM8:19amBLACKEARTHWorld Bank spending to provide Massive Boost to ManiryBIT1:28pmBIOTRONQuarterly Cash Flow Report Appendix 4CBIT1:28pmBIOTRONQuarterly Activities ReportBKT8:26amBLACKROCKBlack Rock Mining Quarterly Report & CashflowBMG8:24amBMGSIGNIFICANT EXTENSIONS OF HIGH-GRADE GOLD AT ABERCROMBYBOA10:29amAPPENDIX 5B - JANUARY TO MARCH 2022BOA10:29amQUARTERLY REPORT - JANUARY TO MARCH 2022BOE8:22amBOSS ENQuarterly Cashflow ReportBOE8:22amBOSS ENQuarterly Activities ReportBPM8:24amBPM MINQuarterly Activities ReportBPM8:24amBPM MINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBPT8:30amBEACHQuarterly report for the period ended 31 March 2022BRU8:21amBURUENERGYRafael resources report confirms major gas potentialBUB8:56amBUBS AUSTFY22 Q3 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow StatementC1X9:23amCOSMOSEXPAirborne Magnetic and Radiometric commences at Byro EastCAI8:20amCALIDUSRESCalidus commences ore processing at WarrawoonaCAV9:47amCARNAVALEQuarterly Cashflow ReportCAV9:46amCARNAVALEQuarterly Activities ReportCCA8:51amCHANGEFLTwo New US Payments as a Service Client WinsCCP9:57amCREDITCORPCLH: Recapitalisation Transaction CompletedCCP9:45amCREDITCORPInvestor Presentation - Market UpdateCCP8:31amCREDITCORPCompletion of acquisition of Collection House NZ ledger bookCCR9:56amCREDIT CLRCCR Q3 FY22 RESULTS PRESENTATIONCCR9:39amCREDIT CLRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCDR9:52amCODRUSMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCDT8:20amCASTLE MINKendenup Graphite Project ExtendedCE19:19amCALIMAMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowCHN8:50amCHALICEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportCHZ9:01amCHESSERQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow ReportCIM11:01amCIMICVariation of Takeover BidCLH9:57amCOLL HOUSERecapitalisation Transaction CompletedCMM9:14amCAPMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNJ9:46amCONICO LTDGold Assays at SortekapCNR9:31amCANNON RESHigh Grade Massive Sulphide within New Zone at SabreCOD8:51amCODAMINLTDStrong IP, Geochem, & Rock Chips at Cameron RiverCOD8:42amCODAMINLTDCentral Bornite Zone Materially Extended at Emmie IOCGCPM8:51amCOOPERMETMt Isa East Cu-Au Project Exploration UpdateCPO8:36amCULPEOCulpeo intercepts copper sulphide over 400m at Lana CorinaCRB9:24amCARBINETrading HaltCTP7:57amCENT PETRLNZO: PALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATECTQ9:52amCARETEQLTDCareteq & RMIT sign Research Collaboration AgreementCUE7:57amCUENZO: PALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATECUF8:40amCUFEJWD Operations UpdateCUS12:27pmCOPPERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCV18:21amCV CHECKQuarterly Activities- 7th qtr cashflow positive fm operationCV18:21amCV CHECKAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCVN8:25amCARNARVONQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCWX9:50amCARAWINENotice of Automatic ExtensionCY58:22amCYGNUSGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportCY58:22amCYGNUSGOLDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDAL8:21amDALAROOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDEV2:04pmDEVEXRESOUQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - March 2022DEV8:22amDEVEXRESOUDrilling Update - JuneeDGO10:28amDRUMMONDQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BDKM8:35amDUKETONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportE2M9:14amE2METALSMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsE339:35amEAST33 LTDAppendix 4C and Detailed Company UpdateE339:32amEAST33 LTDOutlook, Director Resignations and Change of Company AddressECS9:35amECSBOTANICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportECT9:44amENVIRONTrading HaltEHE8:26amESTIA HLTHChief Executive Officer and Managing Director SuccessionEIQ8:21amECHOIQLTDFormation of Scientific Advisory BoardELE11:35amELMORESuspension from Official QuotationEML9:06amEMLPAYMENTProfit GuidanceEMS8:38amEASTMETALSHigh Grade Zinc Zone Discovered at Browns ReefEQN9:35amEQUINOXMarket Update Drilling ProgramESS10:04amESSENMETALCorporate updateFDR8:23amFINDERFinder acquires 100% of P2527 licenseFID9:53amFIDUCIANGPAppendix 4C quarterly & UpdateFNT9:00amFRONTIERDrill Plan Targeting Gascoyne Rare Earth ElementsFRE9:59amFIREBRICKFirebrick starts COVID-19 trial of NasodineFTZ9:05amFERTOZFertoz Appoints Daniel Gleeson as Fertoz Group CEOGBR9:06amGREATBOULDWhiteheads exploration updateGBR8:27amGREATBOULDHigh gold grades in first diamond holes at Mulga BillGGE9:53amGRAND GULFMaiden Pure Helium Well Jesse 1A SpuddedGGE9:42amGRAND GULFRed Helium Project Investor PresentationGLL11:29amGAL ENERGYIssue of Options ProspectusGMR9:22amGOLDEN RIMGMR signs option agreement on Loreto Porphyry Copper ProjectGNM11:34amGREATNORTHQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsGRR8:25amGRANGEGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 31 March 2022GSS9:18amGENETICSIGQuarterly update and Appendix 4CHCD8:53amHYDROCARBHCD Awarded Business Following Successful TrialHHI9:03amH HOUSEAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHHI9:03amH HOUSEMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportHPC10:12amHYDRATIONQ1 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)HRN9:24amHORIZONGLDDrilling planned for Altair and Mensa Copper Zinc TargetsHRZ9:36amHORIZONQuarterly Cashflow Report 31 March 2022HRZ9:30amHORIZONQuarterly Activities Report 31 March 2022HVY8:23amHEAVY MINSignificant Garnet Mineralisation Discovery at Red HillIFL8:42amINSIGNIAInsignia Financial 3Q22 Quarterly Business UpdateIG69:38amINTGRAPHITZEN Energy MOU to cooperate on renewable power supplyIMA10:27amIMAGE RESOZC INTENTION TO ACQUIRE MORE IMAGE SHARESIPT8:27amIMPACT MINRenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusIPT8:27amIMPACT MINRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $6 MillionJGH9:56amJADE GASTrading HaltKAI11:36amKAIROSQuarterly activities and cashflow reportKCC8:27amKINCORACOPSouthern Extension Zone discovery expanded at Trundle ParkKEY9:04amKEY PETROLTEG: L7 Permit Seismic Survey CommencesKFE9:50amKOGIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKMT8:46amKOPOREMTQuarterly Cashflow ReportKMT8:38amKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities ReportKSS10:36amKLEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKWR9:00amKINGWESTMenzies JORC gold resources surpass 500,000 ouncesKZA8:17amKAZIAKazia establishes ATM programLEL9:40amLITHENERGYTrading HaltLML2:46pmLINCOLNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLNU12:05pmLINIUSTECHInvestor presentation and Market up-dateLRL11:55amLABYRINTHResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryLRL11:53amLABYRINTHHigh grade results received at Labyrinth Gold ProjectLRS8:20amLATRESSalinas Lithium Project UpdateLVE8:23amLOVEGROUPQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CMBK9:10amQuarterly Cash Flow ReportMBK9:10amQuarterly Activities ReportMCA8:51amMURRAY CODQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMEU9:13amMARMOTAMajor Rare Earth discovery along MEU tenement boundaryMGX8:22amMT GIBSONQuarterly Activities ReportMHC12:16pmMANHATTANMarch 2022 Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5BMIN10:56amMINERALRESProposed Offering up to US$1 Billion Senior Unsecured NotesMKG8:28amMAKOTwo New Mineralised Zones Show Growth Potential at GogbalaMME8:32amMONEYME3Q22 Trading UpdateMQR12:06pmMARQUEEMultiple Rare-Earth Element Targets Identified at RedlingsMRC8:18amMIN.COMMODGraphite Targets at Bukken, Hesten and VardfjelletMVL8:20amMARVELGOLDOutstanding high-grade gold intercepts at TabakoroleMX18:29amMICRO-XMX1 - Quarterly Cash Flows and Activities StatementNFN8:41amNUFARMFINUkraine & Russia business and 1H22 earnings updateNKL8:24amNICKELXLTDNickelX Confirms High Priority Drill Targets at Cosmos SouthNRZ9:17amNEURIZERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BNUF8:27amNUFARMUkraine & Russia business and 1H22 earnings updateNUH9:51amNUHEARANuheara Enters Worldwide Trademark License Agreement With HPNZO7:57amNZ OIL&GASPALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATEOAR10:17amOAR RESOakdale Graphite Project - Potential Supplier of ConcentrateORR8:20amORECORPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPBL12:50pmPARABELLUMQuarterly Activities ReportPBL12:47pmPARABELLUMAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportPCK8:26amPAINCHEKQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CPDI8:23amPREDICTIVEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGY9:42amPILOTPGY & TEG agree to restructure Cliff Head JV InterestsPPH7:34amPUSHPAYExpressions of interest received and reaffirmation of...PRU8:19amPERSEUSMarch Quarter ReportPRX10:10amPRODGOLSuspension from Official QuotationPTR10:22amPETRATHERMTrading HaltPTR10:05amPETRATHERMPause in TradingPUA8:21amPEAKMINLTDMillerite and Bornite Identified in Lady Alma CorePVL9:39amPOWERHOUSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPVW9:44amPVWRESLTDExploration Underway at Tanami Heavy Rare Earths ProjectPYG9:55amPAYGROUPQuarterly business updateRAP8:41amRESAPPQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CREC10:30amRECHARGEDiamond Drilling Resumes at Brandy Hill SouthREE8:27amRARE XKCC: Southern Extension Zone discovery expanded Trundle ParkRLG9:51amROOLIFEGRORLG Launches TikTok Store in ChinaRLT8:28amRENERGENProfit GuidanceRMY10:32amRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4CRNU8:57amRENASCORSuccessful $65M Institutional Capital RaisingRRR9:35amREVOLVERTrading HaltS328:36amSOUTH32Quarterly Report March 2022SGC1:50pmSACGASCOCanadian Development Wells UpdateSGC9:38amSACGASCOCapital Raise to Buy Well Equipment for Philippines DrillingSHG2:19pmSINGHEALTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSHH8:20amSHREE MINExploration Update Lachlan Fold Belt Project, Rock LodgeSIH10:07amSIHAYOEntitlement Issue ProspectusSIH10:06amSIHAYOSihayo Launches Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferSKY8:57amSKYMETALSCEO AppointmentSPA8:35amSPACETALKLaunch of Jumpy Sim MVNO in USASRI8:25amSIPA RESPaterson North Drill PlanningSRZ9:03amSTELLARThird Quarter Activities and Cash Flow ReportsST19:16amSPIRIT TECSpirit Q3 FY22 Trading UpdateSTK8:48amSTRICKLANDMillrose Continues to Deliver Excellent High-Grade ResultsSTN12:24pmSATURN METQuarterly Activities Report and Cash FlowSTX8:34amSTRIKE ENEWalyering UpdateSVY8:10amSTAVELYMINQuarterly Cashflow ReportSVY8:10amSTAVELYMINQuarterly Activities ReportSYA9:30amSAYONANew Lithium Pegmatite Discovery at Moblan ProjectTCG8:55amTURACOGOLDFurther Encouraging Drill Results at SatamaTEG9:42amTRIANGLEPGY: PGY & TEG agree to restructure Cliff Head JV InterestsTEG9:04amTRIANGLEL7 Permit Seismic Survey CommencesTER9:11amTERRACOMQuarterly Report - January to March 2022TGR8:55amTASSAL GRPTassal presentation - 2022 GS Emerging CompaniesTMZ8:54amTHOMSONRESDrilling at Bygoo Tin Project Extends New Tin DiscoveryTPD8:34amTALONENERGSTX:Walyering UpdateTPD8:23amTALONENERGFDR: Finder acquires 100% of P2527 licenseTRN8:42amTORRENSCOD: Central Bornite Zone Materially Extended at Emmie IOCGTSO8:34amTESORO RESOutstanding assays received for remaining drill holesTYR8:49amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 110 - Week Ended 22 April 2022TYX8:18amTYRANNAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTZL9:54amTZ LIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportUMG8:27amUNITEDMALTFY22 Trading Update and Earnings GuidanceVRT9:45amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 04R - Panel Receives Review and President Makes IOVRX8:26amVRXSILICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVSL7:31amVULCAN STrading update and earnings upgradeVTG9:46amVITA GROUPVTG - Special Dividend and Dividend Reinvestment PlanVTX10:55amVERTEXMINRed Hill Drill Program to Commence Next MonthWAF9:26amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Activities ReportWAF8:22amWESTAFRICAQuarterly Cashflow ReportWFL8:56amWELLFULLYLSwisswell Knee Patch Registered as a Medical Device in USAWIN12:48pmWIDGIEWidgie Nickel Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BWPL8:48amWOODSIDEFirst Quarter 2022 ReportWZR9:36amWISR LTDWZR Investor PresentationWZR9:33amWISR LTDWZR Surpasses $1B in Loan OriginationsWZR9:27amWISR LTDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportXST1:51pmXSTATECanadian Development Wells UpdateXST9:39amXSTATEAnshof-3 Flows Clean Oil to SurfaceZMI10:26amZINCOFIREResponse to ASX Price QueryZMI10:16amZINCOFIRELarge Soil Anomaly Confirmed at Earaheedy Basin ProjectZNC9:17amZENITH MINNew Potash Project - Western Australia


----------



## barney (27 April 2022)

CLOSE: Wednesday 27th April


CodeTimeNameHeading360​8:32amLIFE360Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report14D9:06am1414DEGREEAppendix 4C and March Quarterly Activity Report1ST2:11pm1ST GROUPQuarterly Update1ST2:09pm1ST GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly1VG8:54amVICTORYDRILLING PROGRAM COMMENCES29M8:18am29METALSQuarterly Report - March 2022 QuarterAAR10:00amANGLOQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportACB10:57amACAPRESQUARTERLY CASH FLOW REPORTACB10:57amACAPRESACTIVITIES REPORT FOR QUARTER ENDED 31 MAR 22ACW8:50amACTINOGENACW positive XanaMIA results webcast slide presentationACW8:49amACTINOGENACW announces positive XanaMIA results for XanamemAFW8:17amAPPLYFLOWMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportAGC8:48amAGCLTDBoxdale-Carlisle Gold Trend above Large Ultramafic IntrusiveAJJ9:23amASIAN AMERSTATUTORY DEMAND AND RELOCATION OF SUBSIDIARYALC8:41amALCIDIONQ3 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CAME8:08amALTOMETALSOutstanding results from Lord Nelson incl. 67m @ 2.3g/t goldAMP10:08amAMPDXS acquires Collimate RE & domestic infrastructure businessAMP10:02amAMPUpdate on Collimate Capital domestic businessAON8:12amAPOLLO MINMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportAOU8:16amAUROCH MINPositive Metallurgical Results for High-Grade Ni-S at NepeanAQN12:17pmAQUIRIANCybem Acquisition PresentationAQN11:55amAQUIRIANAquirian to acquire Cybem Mechanical Services for $3mAQN8:21amAQUIRIANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAT110:26amATOMO DIAGQuarterly Activity Report - 31 March 2022AT19:33amATOMO DIAGAppendix 4C - 31 March 2022ATH12:06pmALTERITYUK Regulatory Authorisation to Proceed with Phase 2 TrialATS11:31amAUSTRALISQuarterly Activities ReportAUN10:44amAURUMINDrilling underway targetting lithium at Mt PalmerAUN8:39amAURUMINQuarterly Activities ReportAUN8:36amAURUMINQuarterly Cashflow ReportAUT8:09amAUTECOQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAZI8:06amALTAMINGorno - Technical Update and Drilling ResultsBBT9:33amBLUEBETLaunch of ClutchBet brand in US and Senior US appointmentsBC88:07amBLACK CATQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BBCA10:11amBLK CANYONTrading HaltBCA9:59amBLK CANYONPause in TradingBCB9:56amBOWENCOALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBDM8:41amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy Announces Initial Naujaat Bulk Sample ResultsBGT8:23amBIOGENETECAppendix 4C - 31 March 2022BNL8:08amBLUESTARExploration UpdateCAA9:08amCAPRALCapral AGM 2022 AddressesCAV8:07amCARNAVALESecond RC program completed at the Kookynie Gold ProjectCBY8:21amCANTERBURYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCCX8:36amCITYCHICInvestor Presentation and Trading UpdateCHM11:53amCHIMERICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCI111:34amCREDITLChairman's Presentation to ShareholdersCI111:33amCREDITLChairman's Address to ShareholdersCIP9:59amCEN I REITQ3 FY22 Operating UpdateCLE10:18amCYCLONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCLU9:01amCLUEY LTDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CCOB12:00pmCOBALT BLUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCOH4:06pmCOCHLEARCochlear agrees to acquire Oticon MedicalCRN8:16amCORONADOQ1 Quarterly ReportCRN8:11amCORONADOAmended Dividend PolicyCUE10:01amCUEQuarterly Activities ReportCUF9:10amCUFEYarram Exploration UpdateCUF9:09amCUFEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportCUL8:20amCULLEN RESRXL:Outstanding Gold Grades at Mt Fisher - Mt Eureka ProjectCWX8:06amCARAWINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCXO10:58amCORE EXPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2022DAF8:03amDIS ALASKAQuarterly Activities / Cashflow ReportDC210:21amDCTWOTrading HaltDC210:10amDCTWOPause in TradingDLM10:34amDOMINIONMNQuarterly activities report and quarterly cash flow reportDRO8:52amDRONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDTR9:38amDATELINEColosseum REE UpdateDXB8:39amDIMERIXQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportDXS10:08amDEXUSDXS acquires Collimate RE & domestic infrastructure businessDXS10:02amDEXUSUpdate on Collimate Capital domestic businessEBR9:12amEBR SYSTEMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportECF11:29amELANOR COMECF - Investor PresentationECF11:28amELANOR COMECF - Strategic Acquisition and Equity RaiseECF11:03amELANOR COMTrading HaltECF9:58amELANOR COMPause in TradingEL88:05amELEVATEURAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsEMD9:44amEMYRIALAppendix 4C - QuarterlyEMT3:04pmEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Mar 2022ENT8:32amENT METALSElevated Lithium Results at the Mandilla ProjectEOF8:16amECOFIBREQuarterly Investor Update presentationEOF8:16amECOFIBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportERL9:52amEMPIRE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportERM3:57pmEMMERSONShare Purchase Plan OpensFAL9:11amFALCONQuarterly Activities Report/Appendix 5B Cashflow ReportFFX8:13amFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFGR9:16amFIRSTGRAPHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFLN9:27amFREELANCER1Q22 Business UpdateFXG12:33pmFELIX GOLDDrilling Commences at Treasure CreekG6M8:31amGROUP6METLQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report to 31 March 2022G889:43amMILEMurchison Lithium OpportunityGBR9:21amGREATBOULDQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022GBR9:19amGREATBOULDQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - March 2022GL111:04amGLOBALLITHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGLL9:35amGAL ENERGYGlenaras 24 successfully drilledGME8:03amGME RESMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and CashflowGNX8:11amGENEXPOWERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGOR8:02amGOLDROADQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2022GRV8:05amGREENVALEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGT19:28amGREENTECHTrading HaltGTI10:19amGRATIFIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGWR8:02amGWR GROUPGWR to Accelerate Magnesium Project Following Site VisitHIQ8:29amHITIQLTDHITIQ Establishes Scientific and Medical Advisory CouncilHMY8:08amHARMONEYQ3FY22 Trading UpdateHVY8:08amHEAVY MINPort Gregory Scoping Study And PEA AwardedHXG10:08amHEXAGONCapital Raise - Placement of SharesIAM1:16pmINCOME AMGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICL8:06amICENIGOLDDrilling Discovers VMS Potential at ClaypanILU8:05amILUKA RESQuarterly Review to 31 March 2022IMB11:46amINTELLMGLInvestor PresentationIMC9:48amIMMURONImmuron Q3 Global Sales up 216% YoYINR9:14amIONEERMarch 2022 - Quarterly Activities ReportINR9:11amIONEERMarch 2022 - Quarterly Cashflow ReportIPT9:07amIMPACT MINSale of the Blackridge Gold ProjectIVZ10:06amINVICTUSInvestor PresentationIVZ8:53amINVICTUSMultiple Farm-in Bids Received & Wellpad Construction StartJPR9:25amJUPITERENGJPR - Appendix 5B - Mar22JPR9:25amJUPITERENGJPR - Quarterly Update - Mar22JTL1:33pmJAYEXMarch 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CKAL11:54amKALGOORLIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLEL10:11amLITHENERGYAll Approvals Now Received to Drill Lithium Triangle ProjectLM88:08amLUNNONMETQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022LM88:08amLUNNONMETQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022LNU9:34amLINIUSTECHTrading HaltLNY9:32amLANEWAYRefurbishment and Restart Work at Georgetown PlantLSR9:34amLODESTARPositive Metallurgical Results High-Grade Ni-S at NepeanLSR8:16amLODESTARAOUositive Metallurgical Results High-Grade Ni-S at NepeanLSR8:10amLODESTARIn-Fill Sampling Confirms Large Gold Targets Coolgardie WestLYK8:30amLYKOSMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLYL10:16amLYCOPODIUMUpdated Guidance - FY2022M2M9:16amMTMALCOLMCalypso Exploration UpdateM2R8:07amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities ReportM2R8:07amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow ReportMAD8:31amMADERGROUPQ3 FY22 Quarterly Operational UpdateMAU8:09amMAGNET RESQuarterly Activities ReportMAU8:09amMAGNET RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMDI9:45amBarkly Copper-Gold Super Project Operations UpdateMFD9:17amMAYFIELDCY 2022 First Quarter Trading UpdateMGT9:46amMAGNETITEThird Quarter Activities & Cashflow ReportsMI611:15amMINERAL260Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMIL12:51pmMIL-SGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMKL9:39amMIGHTYKINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMSI2:22pmMULTISTACKQuarterly Activities ReportMSI2:21pmMULTISTACKAppendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow ReportMSV8:17amMITCH SERVQuarterly Investor UpdateMTM8:06amMTMONGERNew Gold and Base Metals Targets at Seahorse, E LavrtonNSM9:38amNORTHSTAWAC drilling identifies large gold anomaly at Lubeck TipNST8:08amNTH STARMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportNSX9:46amNSX LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNTL9:51amNEWTALISMNStrategic Plan & Proposed Convertible Debt SecurityNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASRenounceable Rights Offer NZX Corporate Action NoticeNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASRenounceable Rights Offer Cleansing NoticeNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASRenounceable Rights Offer Investor PresentationNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASRenounceable IssueOM19:48amOMNIA METAOMNIA MAJOR MILESTONE- EXECUTION OF HERITAGE AGREEMENTSOSL9:15amONCOSILTrading HaltOZM9:27amOZAURUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOZZ8:59amOZZRESSoil geochemistry results provide encouragementPAN8:05amPANORAMICQuarterly Activities ReportPDI8:13amPREDICTIVE41.5M @ 5.2G/T AU Intersected at NE BankanPGL8:18amPROSPA GRPPGL Trading Update 3Q22PLT8:26amPLENTI GRPPlenti achieves $1.3bn loan portfolioPNL9:37amAirborne EM Survey Completed - 11 Targets IdentifiedPNN1:56pmPEPINNINIMarch 22 Quarterly Activities & App5B Cash Flow ReportPNT9:49amPANTHERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPOS9:44amPOSEIDONSilver Swan Resource UpdatePRS11:56amPROSPECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPSI10:01amPSC INSURAcquisition of Alan Wilson Insurance BrokersPUR8:10amPURSUITMINOriental Tenement Acquisition at CommandoPWN3:22pmPARKWAYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPYR9:25amPAYRIGHTQ3 FY22 Investor PresentationPYR9:11amPAYRIGHTQ3 FY22 Trading UpdateQML9:55amQMINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQPM8:37amQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQVE2:07pmQVEQUITIESMarch 2022 Qtr. DividendQVE2:03pmQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVERCR8:23amRINCONRESQuarterly Cashflow ReportRCR8:22amRINCONRESQuarterly Activities ReportRDT1:14pmRED DIRTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREY10:17amREY RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREZ1:38pmRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRIM12:27pmRIMFIREQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022RIM12:26pmRIMFIREQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022RMS8:06amRAMELIUSMarch 2022 Quarterly Rpt Guidance Mt Magnet Rebecca updateRMX8:42amREDMOUNTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRNX2:50pmRENEGADEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRPM9:11amRPMAUTOGRPStrong Growth Support Upgraded GuidanceRSH8:29amRESPIRITrading HaltRXL8:20amROX RESOutstanding Gold Grades at Mt Fisher - Mt Eureka ProjectS3N9:25amSENSORE LTAppendix 5B to 31 March 2022S3N9:23amSENSORE LTQuarterly Activities Report to 31 March 2022SEN9:57amSENETASUpdate on Senetas investment in EON Reality IncSES9:40amSECOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSKS3:05pmSKS TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSNS8:54amSENSENBrisbane City Council Orders Additional Services from SenSenSOM9:20amSOMNOMEDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSOM9:19amSOMNOMEDStrong revenue growth and continued positive momentumSPT1:49pmSPLITITResponse to ASX Price QuerySRI8:56amSIPA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSRI8:55amSIPA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSRN10:26amSUREFIREVictory Bore Vanadium Project Driller Secured Diamond DrilliSTM9:17amSUN METALSStrong assays expand Alba gold-copper porphyry discoverySUV9:44amSUVOSTRATTrading HaltSVY8:35amSTAVELYMINAnother Outstanding High-Grade Copper-Gold InterceptSW19:02amSWIFTNETGLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSWT8:39amSWTZDIVGRODistribution for month ending 30 April 2022SYR9:00amSYRAH RESMarch Quarterly Activities Report PresentationSYR8:57amSYRAH RESMarch Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTD19:41amTALI DIGIFormer Cochlear Executive appointed as Interim CEOTFL3:19pmTASFOODSRevised - Business Activity Report and Appendix 4CTFL8:16amTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report and Appendix 4CTIG8:42amMarch 2022 Quarterly Production and Activities ReportTKM10:53amTREKMETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMT12:57pmTECHMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Mar 2022TON9:05amTRITONMINPlacement to Raise up to approximately $4.1 millionTOR1:36pmTORQUE METTorque appoints CEO coincident with $3 million placementTOU9:36amTLOUENERGYAppendix 5BTOU9:35amTLOUENERGYQuarterly Activities ReportTPD9:20amTALONENERGTrading HaltTRS8:30amREJECTSHOPLeadership changeTRT9:37amTODDRIVERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsVAL10:11amVALORESValor secures additional concessions in PeruVMM9:41amVIRIDISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVR88:38amVANAD RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWA18:34amWA1 RESMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportWFL9:54amWELLFULLYLSwiss Made Registration ReceivedWLD2:44pmWELLARDAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Q3WLD2:43pmWELLARDQuarterly Activity Statement Q3WPR10:00amWAYPOINTRTPortfolio Transaction - Asset salesWR18:10amWINSOMEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWSA2:37pmWEST AREASResult of First Court HearingWSP8:20amWHISPIRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWSR8:09amWESTAR RESQuarterly Activities ReportWSR8:09amWESTAR RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportXTC12:48pmXANTIPPEQuarterly Activities ReportXTC12:43pmXANTIPPEQuarterly Cashflow ReportXTC8:16amXANTIPPEExercise of Option to Acquire La Sofia TenementZEU9:54amZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportZIM11:14amZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report


----------



## barney (28 April 2022)

3.30pm Thursday 28th April


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:22amMORELLADrilling Targets Identified at Fish Lake Valley5GG8:17amPENTANETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report92E1:37pm92ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report9SP8:19am9SPOKESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportA4N9:08amALPHA HPAAlpha Awarded up to $15.5M Federal Government GrantA8G9:03amAUMETALSMarch 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BABX9:23amABXGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportABY8:59amADOREBEAUTQ3 FY22 Business UpdateACS10:57amACCENT RESQuarter Activities ReportACS10:49amACCENT RESAppendix 5BACW9:38amACTINOGENQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CADV1:07pmARDIDENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportADV11:37amARDIDENGT1 Strategic Investment and A$55M Equity RaisingAEI12:41pmAERIS ENVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAER9:29amAEERISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAHK9:48amARK MINESAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAHK9:47amARK MINESQuarterly Activities ReportAIM8:26amAI MEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAIS11:24amAERISRESROUND OAK - MINERAL RESOURCE AND ORE RESERVE STATEMENTSAIS11:22amAERISRESTRANSFORMATIONAL ACQUISITION AND EQUITY RAISE PRESENTATIONAIS11:20amAERISRESAERIS TO ACQUIRE ROUND OAK MINERALSAIS9:49amAERISRESTrading HaltAL88:15amALDERANAlderan successfully completes maiden drilling at DrumALA11:38amAROVELLAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportALK8:15amALKANEQuarterly Activities ReportALY2:57pmALCHEMYRESTrading HaltALY1:12pmALCHEMYRESPause in tradingAMD8:37amARROW MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAMI9:45amAURELIAQuarterly update and outlook - March 2022AMI9:40amAURELIAQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022AMI9:37amAURELIAFurther drilling success across the Aurelia portfolioAMN8:58amAGRIMINAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAMN8:57amAGRIMINQuarterly Activities ReportAMP9:41amAMPAMP sells international infrastructure equity businessAN18:52amANAGENICSAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity ReportANP9:30amANTISENSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAQS12:48pmAQUISQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CAQX10:17amALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN COMPLETES PRIVATE PLACEMENTAR18:53amAUST RESAustral March 2022 Quarterly ReportAR99:45amARCHTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportARD9:46amARGENT MINQuarterly Activities ReportARD9:35amARGENT MINQuarterly Cashflow ReportARL8:18amARDEARESMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportARN12:38pmALDOROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportARO12:56pmASTRO RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportARU8:20amARAFURAMandated Lead Arrangers Appointed for Nolans ProjectASN10:52amANSON RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportASP8:18amASPERMONTAspermont Confirms Exceptional Q2 Financial ResultsASQ11:52amAUSSILICAQMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportATL9:23amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on ACCC processATL9:10amAPOLLO T&LAXX: THL's acquisition of Apollo raises preliminary concernsATV12:50pmACTIVEPORTATV Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C Mar-22AU19:27amTHE AGENCYMarch Qtr Update & Appendix 4C Growth in revenue & cashflowAUA9:32amAUDEARAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAUE8:37amAURUM RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUK9:59amAUMAKE LTDQuarterly Activities ReportAUK9:58amAUMAKE LTDAppendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow ReportAVL9:15amAUSTVANADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAVZ8:20amAVZ MINSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAX18:55amACCENT GLBusiness UpdateAZY8:35amANTIPA MINQuarterly Activity and Cashflow - 31 March 2022B4P8:20amBEFOREPAYQ3 FY22 Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBAS9:53amBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - March 2022BAT9:22amBATTMINExtension of Longstop DateBAT8:16amBATTMINQuarterly Activities ReportBAT8:16amBATTMINQuarterly Cash Flow ReportBBX3:10pmBBXMINERALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBCI8:22amBCIMINERALQuarterly Activities ReportBCN9:44amBEACON MINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportBCT3:03pmBLUECHIIPOpen BriefingBCT2:58pmBLUECHIIPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBDG8:28amBLK DRAGONQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly CashflowBDX8:18amBCALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBME9:59amBLACKMOUNTGas blending study signifies commercialisation progressBMN9:38amBANNERMANQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMN9:35amBANNERMANQuarterly Activities ReportBMO9:19amBASTIONMINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B - 31 March 2022BNR11:35amBULLETIN31 March 2022 Quarterly ReportBNZ9:53amBENZMININGTrading HaltBOT8:40amBOTANIXFDA Qualified Infectious Disease Product Status for BTX 1801BRL8:21amMarch 2022 quarterly activities updateBTH8:27amBIGTINCANQ3 FY22 Appendix 4C and CommentaryBTR9:15amBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Activities ReportBTR9:11amBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Cashflow ReportBUR11:05amBURLEY MINAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBUR11:05amBURLEY MINQuarterly Activities ReportBUX9:08amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBXN8:19amBIOXYNEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBYE11:34amBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportBYH2:36pmBRYAH RESOMH: 31 March 2022 Quarterly Market UpdateC1X8:16amCOSMOSEXPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportC2911:51amC29METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCAI8:18amCALIDUSRESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow ReportCAN9:49amCANN GROUPMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAU12:14pmCRONOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAZ9:04amCAZALY RESQuarterly Cash Flow ReportCAZ9:00amCAZALY RESQuarterly Activities ReportCBL8:21amCTRLBIONICMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCCA8:31amCHANGEFLMarch 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CCCZ8:13amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022CCZ8:12amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022CIA8:42amCHAMP IRONQuarterly Activities ReportCMX10:37amCHEMXQuarterly Activities ReportCMX10:35amCHEMXAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNB9:35amCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCOB11:46amCOBALT BLUCOB receives $15m Commonwealth Government GrantCOI9:00amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North Pilot Gas Production Steadily IncreasingCOL8:29amCOLESGROUP2022 Third Quarter Sales ResultsCOY1:28pmCOPPERMOLYQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow ReportCRB10:01amCARBINESuspension from Official QuotationCRM1:59pmCARBONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCRM10:13amCARBONRenewal of Petroleum Exploration LicencesCRR9:46amCRITICALVisual Spodumene in First Hole at Mavis Lake Lithium ProjectCRS8:16amCAPRICENORTHAMPTON PROJECT TARGET GENERATION UNDERWAYCTT9:04amCETTIRECettire continues strong global growth trajectoryCUL9:24amCULLEN RESAppendix 5BCUL9:23amCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities ReportCUV8:54amCLINUVELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCZR8:56amCOZIRONRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDBO1:07pmDIABLOQuarterly Activities ReportDBO1:05pmDIABLOAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDEM8:40amDEMEM LTDQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CDEX9:48amDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Activities ReportDEX9:42amDUKEEXPLORAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDKM11:31amDUKETONNew Exploration Project AcquisitionDMM8:19amDMCMININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDUB9:55amDUBBERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDUG8:17amDUG TECHMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportDUN9:31amDUNDASQuarterly Report and Cash Flow StatementECF9:51amELANOR COMECF - Completion of Institutional Entitlement OfferECT9:29amENVIRONBinding JV and funding secured for net zero hydrogen plantEIQ8:13amECHOIQLTDInvestor PresentationELE10:46amELMOREReinstatement to Official QuotationELE10:46amELMORECapital RaisingENN10:10amELANORNew Funds Management InitiativeEQR11:14amEQ RESGovernment Funding for Mt Carbine Critical Minerals ProgramEQR10:04amEQ RESTrading HaltEQR10:00amEQ RESPause in TradingEUR9:56amEUROLITHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BFAR8:30amFARQuarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cashflow reportFAU2:41pmFIRST AUFurther Tenement Granted at the Victorian Gold ProjectFCL8:36amFINEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFCT8:37amFIRSTWAVEFirstWave Q3 FY22 Investor UpdateFCT8:30amFIRSTWAVEQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CFDV9:56amFRONT D VQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CFDV9:26amFRONT D VQuarterly Activity ReportFFT8:23amFFT GROUPAppointment of Adrian Rudman as CEOFLC8:36amFLUENCEFluence Q1 2022 Update PresentationFLC8:32amFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q1 2022FLC8:31amFLUENCEAppendix 4C - QuarterlyFMG8:48amFORTESCUEMarch Quarterly Production ReportFRB8:19amFIREBIRDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFTZ9:03amFERTOZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFXG9:01amFELIX GOLDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsG1A10:32amGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsGAL8:42amGALILEOQuarterly Cash Flow Report March 2022GAL8:42amGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report March 2022GCR9:40amGOLD CROSSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGEN8:18amGENMINQuarterly Activities ReportGEN8:17amGENMINQuarterly Cashflow ReportGGX12:00pmGAS2GRIDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGIB11:38amGIBBRIVERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGLV1:30pmGLOBALOILGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGMD8:13amGEN MINSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGML8:41amGATEWAYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGMR10:25amGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGOZ8:19amGROWTHPROGOZ 3Q22 Trading UpdateGT19:50amGREENTECHInvestment from Lithium Americas Corp and A$55m Equity RaiseHFR10:25amHIGHFIELDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHGO8:58amHILLGROVEFirst Underground Drill Platform EstablishedHLA10:40amHEALTHIANew Acquisitions and SettlementsHPG8:29amHIPAGESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHRN9:13amHORIZONGLDInvestor PresentationHRN9:12amHORIZONGLDNotification under Section 708AA(2)(F) of the Corps ActHRN9:09amHORIZONGLDRenounceable Entitlement Issue Offer BookletHRN9:07amHORIZONGLDRenounceable Entitlement Issue to raise up to $7.2MHTG8:44amHARVESTTGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHVY12:31pmHEAVY MINTrading HaltHVY12:22pmHEAVY MINPause in TradingHZN9:35amHOR OILQuarterly Activities ReportHZR10:05amHAZERGROUPBURRARD HAZER HYDROGEN PROJECT SECURES C$8 M GRANT FUNDINGIBG11:33amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Cashflow ReportIBG11:32amIRONB ZINCQuarterly Activities ReportIBX9:09amIMAGIONBIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportID82:37pmIDENTITIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIHL8:14amINHEALTHMarch Quarterly Activities Report and App 4CIHL8:14amINHEALTHLoyalty Option Issue Raises $23.6MIKW1:51pmIKWEZIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportILA1:22pmISLAND PHAQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CIMM8:22amIMMUTEPImmutep to announce new TACTI-002 data at ASCO 2022IMR9:14amIMRICORAppendix 4C - Quarterly Report and Business UpdateIMS9:27amIMPELUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportINF1:46pmINF LITHIQuarterly Activities ReportINF1:45pmINF LITHIQuarterly Cashflow ReportIPB8:25amIPB PETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIPD8:40amIMPEDIMEDAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities ReportIPT9:23amIMPACT MINCommencement of Rights Trading on ASXIPX8:48amIPERIONXMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportIVR9:10amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportIVZ12:23pmINVICTUSQuarterly Activities Report & CashflowJAY8:25amJAYRIDEQuarterly Business Review and Appendix 4CJGH10:49amJADE GASJade Completes A$6.7 million Institutional PlacementJGH10:12amJADE GASNew Material Prospective Resources for Jade's CBM PermitsJNO8:43amJUNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportJXT8:34amJAXSTALTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportJXT8:33amJAXSTALTDSongtradr Investment UpdateK2F8:14amK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CKAR8:56amKAROONMarch 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BKED8:22amKEYPATHQ3 FY22 Update and Investor Day PresentationKED8:22amKEYPATHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKFM8:17amKINGFISHERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKKO8:16amKINETIKORenounceable Issue ProspectusKLI8:26amKILLISoil Campaign completed at Ravenswood NorthKNI8:19amKUNIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKRM9:43amKINGSROSEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - March 2022KWR8:34amKINGWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLBY9:00amLAYBUY GHLQ4 FY22 Quarterly Activities Update and Appendix 4CLDR10:14amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Cash Flow ReportLDR10:14amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Actvities ReportLEX12:15pmLEFROYEXPMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportLEX12:11pmLEFROYEXPMarch 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportLGM2:54pmLEGACY MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports 31 March 2022LLP8:23amLLOYDSDisclosure DocumentLOM8:45amLUCAPAQuarterly Activities ReportLPD8:22amLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLRS8:21amLATRESAppendix 5BLRS8:19amLATRESQuarterly Activities Report and ESG Highlights - March 2022LSX8:34amLION SELCTLion Investing & Liquidity UpdateLTR9:37amLIONTOWNMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportLVT8:28amLIVETILESFY22 Q3 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CM249:32amMAMBALTDMineralisation defined over 500 metres at Calyerup CreekMAG8:37amMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022MAG8:37amMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022MAY10:39amMELBANAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMAY9:31amMELBANAPreparations underway for start of Zapato-1 exploration wellMCL8:42amMIGHTY CQ3 FY22 Business Highlights & CashflowMCL8:39amMIGHTY CAppendix 4C - Quarterly CashflowMCT11:35amMETALICITYKookynie Gold Project Drilling UpdateMEG9:25amMEGADOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BMGR9:05amMIRVAC GRPMirvac 3Q22 Operational UpdateMHC1:27pmMANHATTANDisclosure in accordance with ASX Listing Rule 5.3.3MIN9:42amMINERALRESPricing for US$1.25 Billion Senior Unsecured Notes OfferingMLM9:44amMETALLICAPositive Metallurgical test work results achieved at CFSMLX3:20pmMETALS XQuarterly Activities ReportMM18:21amMIDASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMNB8:38amMINBOS RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportMNB8:38amMINBOS RESQuarterly Activities ReportMOB9:10amMOBILICOMQ1 FY22 Activities Report & Appendix 4CMPG9:13amMANY PEAKSQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BMRR1:46pmMINREXRESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsMRZ2:45pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities ReportMRZ2:41pmMONT ROYALAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportMYE9:22amMETAROCKMetarock Operational and Guidance UpdateNCM8:39amNEWCRESTQuarterly Report - three months ended 31 March 2022NCM8:39amNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report - three mths ended 31 Mar 2022NCZ10:02amNEWCENTURNCZ Quarterly Results PresentationNCZ9:54amNEWCENTURQuarterly Activities ReportNIC8:44amNICKLMINESQuarterly Activities ReportNIC8:26amNICKLMINESFIRB Approval Received for Placement to Shanghai DecentNIS8:54amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022NIS8:51amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022NMR8:50amNATIVE MINQuarterly Activities ReportNMR8:50amNATIVE MINAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNNG12:37pmNEXION GRONNG Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C Mar-22NOX8:23amNOXOPHARMMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CNXS8:31amNEXTSCIENCInvestor Presentation - Q1 2022NXS8:20amNEXTSCIENCAppendix 4C - 31 March 2022NXS8:20amNEXTSCIENCQuarterly Activity Report - 31 March 2022OAR9:44amOAR RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOAU11:03amORAGOLDSecond Quarter Activity & Cashflow ReportODA2:09pmORCODA LIMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4COEL9:30amOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOEX8:18amOILEX LTDMarch 2022 Quarterly and Cashflow ReportOKR8:14amOKAPI RESOkapi receives approval to drill at Middle Lake ProjectOKU9:47amOKLO RESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cash Flow ReportOLH11:15amOLDFIELD HOldfields Major Scaffolding Project WonOMH2:36pmOM HLDNGS31 March 2022 Quarterly Market UpdateOPL9:34amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4COPY9:07amOPENPAYQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CORA8:32amORORAOrora Investor Day Presentation 28 April 2022ORN3:10pmORION MINStrong Drilling Results Confirm Outstanding Potential of OCPOVT11:20amOVATOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOXX3:16pmOCTANEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPAB9:57amPATRYSAppendix 4C - Quarterly - 31 March 2022PAR9:50amPARA BIOParadigm Doses First US Subjects under Phase 3 trialPBX10:18amPACIFICBAQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B - March 2022PDN8:21amPALADINQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022PDN8:21amPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022PEC8:20amPERPET RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPFE8:17amPANTERAProgramme of works for Hellcat project drilling approvedPGO8:56amPACGOLDEntitlement Offer BookletPHO9:39amPHOSCOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPIQ8:55amPROTEOMICSMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CPLS8:49amPILBARAMINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportPLY8:25amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Q3 FY22 Investor PresentationPLY8:22amPLAYSIDEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPNR8:43amPANTOROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPPY9:17amPAPYRUSQuarterly Activities ReportPPY9:16amPAPYRUSQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPTR10:28amPETRATHERMSuccessful PlacementPTR10:26amPETRATHERMProposed issue of securities - PTRQML9:37amQMINESFurther Broad High-Grade Copper, Gold and Zinc IntersectionsRAS2:00pmRAGUSAQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRAS8:23amRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022RBD12:36pmRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Q1 Sales AnnouncementRDM11:18amRED METALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRED8:13amRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities reportREZ9:49amRES&EN GRPShallow High Grade Gold Hits at MaranoaRFA12:42pmRAREFOODSQuarterly Update & Appendix 4CRFR12:27pmRAFAELLAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRHY8:44amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - quarterlyRIE8:24amRIEDEL RESQuarterly Activities ReportRIE8:22amRIEDEL RESAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportRLG11:19amROOLIFEGROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRML8:59amRESOLMINTourmaline Ridge Exploration Update, 64North Project, AlaskaRNO9:27amRHINOMEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRON3:11pmRONINRON March 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BRRL8:14amREGISQuarterly Activities ReportRRR9:54amREVOLVERDrill Assays Confirm Very High Copper Grade at DianneRSG8:21amRESOLUTEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportRTH1:50pmRAS TECHContinued Strong Year-to-Date Revenue Growth for FY22RTR2:02pmRUMBLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRVR8:43amREDRIVERQuarterly Activities Report March 2022RXM9:24amREXMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRZI8:20amRAIZINVESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportS2R8:19amS2RESOURCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSBM8:21amST.BARBARAQuarterly Report Q3 FY22SER9:26amSTRATEGICMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsSFR8:18amSANDFIRESandfire March 2022 Quarterly Report PresentationSFR8:18amSANDFIRESandfire March 2022 Quarterly ReportSHH8:17amSHREE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSHN9:01amSUNSHGOLDAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSHN9:01amSUNSHGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportSHO9:48amSPORTSHQuarterly Activities ReportSHO9:46amSPORTSHAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSI68:34amSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSKF10:19amSKYFIISkyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4CSLA8:20amSILK LASERSILK on track for $20M EBITDA, ahead of analyst consensusSLH9:52amSILK LOGISSilk Completes NSW Property NovationSLM9:09amSOLISAssays Show Potential for Large Copper Mineralised SystemSLR8:18amSILVERLAKEQuarterly Activities ReportSMG1:14pmSOONMININGQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSNG9:30amSIRENGOLDNew 3km Gold Zone Discovered at LyellSP38:17amSPECTURQuarterly Cashflow Report - 31 March 2022SP38:17amSPECTURQuarterly Activities Report - 31 March 2022SPT8:31amSPLITITQ1 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)SRN1:16pmSUREFIREAdditional Positive Results from YidbySTX8:17amSTRIKE ENE1Q22 Quarterly Activities Report & 5BSUH9:56amSTH HEM MIDrilling Results from the Llahuin RC Program in ChileSUV9:27amSUVOSTRATTrial Produces Premium High Reactivity Metakaolin - GabbinSVM9:29amSOVEREIGNTrading HaltTEG9:20amTRIANGLETrading HaltTGH10:36amTERRAGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTGN1:01pmTUNGSTENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTIE8:21amTIETTOQuarterly Activities ReportTIE8:21amTIETTOQuarterly Cashflow ReportTMG9:03amTRIGG MINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTMS9:07amTENNANTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMT10:02amTECHMETALSKILN FEED AWARD LAUNCHES MTMP IMPLEMENTATION PHASETNG11:07amTNGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTNT9:15amTESSERENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTOR8:20amTORQUE METHigh Grade Gold Zones Intersected Paris Gold ProjectTTA9:52amTTA HOLDINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTUL1:58pmTULLARESTulla Resources Funding AnnouncementUBN8:36amURBANISEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportUCM10:44amUSCOMAIR FDA 510K Filed and New US DistributionURW8:23amUNIBALWESTURW Q1-2022 TRADING UPDATEVBS11:30amVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVEN9:46amVINENERGYFY22 Q3 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5BVMC9:42amVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportVRC9:25amVOLTVolt's Battery Material BusinessesVRT10:13amVIRTUSTrading HaltVRT10:00amVIRTUSPause in TradingVUL8:16amVULCAN EQuarterly Cashflow ReportVUL8:16amVULCAN EQuarterly Activities ReportWC88:15amWILDCATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWGO9:02amWARREGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BWGX8:35amWESTGOLDMarch Quarterly - Investor UpdateWGX8:27amWESTGOLDMarch Quarterly ReportWIA1:41pmWIAMarch Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix5BWMC12:41pmWILUNAStrong Sulphides in First Hole Testing Lower East LodeWOA9:06amWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdateWSA10:01amWEST AREASScheme Booklet Registered with ASICX2M8:52amX2MCONNECTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportXAM9:55amXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 31 March 2022YBR10:41amYELLOWBRICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportYOJ10:04amYOJEEQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - Mar 2022YRL11:17amYANDALMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportZ2U9:20amZOOM2UInvestor PresentationZ2U9:20amZOOM2UQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZAG11:37amZULEIKAAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportZAG11:36amZULEIKAQuarterly Activities ReportZEO9:13amZEOTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportZNC9:45amZENITH MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B


----------



## barney (29 April 2022)

Late; Post CLOSE: Friday 29th April


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG11:44amVICTORYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report3DA4:05pmAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3DP8:00amPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV Update3DP7:59amPOINTERRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report3MF6:54pm3DMETALFLMarch 2022 Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 4C4DS9:29am4DSMEMORYQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C4DX9:31am4DMEDICALQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q3 FY20228VI7:26pm8VIHOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report99L9:50amNINETYNINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CA1G8:04amAFR GOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportA4N8:40amALPHA HPAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAAA6:16pmFinal Distribution AnnouncementAAJ8:04amARUMA RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAAJ8:02amARUMA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAAU10:07amANTILLESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAAU9:33amANTILLESAccess to Third Major Development Prospect in CubaABX1:27pmABXGROUPABx project awarded Modern Manufacturing grantAC84:11pmAUSCANNMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsAC810:02amAUSCANNAusCann to Expand into European Cannabis MarketACP12:05pmAUDALIAMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BACU10:10amACUMENTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAD19:34amAD1 HOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADN3:46pmANDROMEDAQuarterly Activities/Cash Flow Report (App 5B) - March 2022ADR12:43pmADHERIUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADS9:36amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADX12:41pmADXENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022ADX12:40pmADXENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022AEV1:59pmAVENIRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAEV11:05amAVENIRAEntitlements Offer Fully SubscribedAGC11:15amAGCLTDQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022AGC11:11amAGCLTDQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022AGD9:48amAUST GOLDQuarterly Activities ReportAGE10:17amQuarterly Activities Report and 5B Cashflow - March 2022AGN9:18amARGENICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAGR1:48pmAGUIA RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAGR1:48pmAGUIA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAGS11:43amALLIANCE3rd Quarter Activity and Cashflow Report - March 2022AGV6:16pmBETAAGVTFinal Distribution AnnouncementAGY7:57amARGOSYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022AGY7:57amARGOSYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022AHF5:05pmAUSDAIRYMarket Update and Quarterly Activity ReportAHF5:03pmAUSDAIRYAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAHN4:13pmATHENA RESAppendix 5B Quarterly Cashflow ReportAHN4:12pmATHENA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAHQ8:08amALLEGIANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAHX11:18amAPIAMInvestor UpdateAIR9:51amASTIVITAFirst Supplementary Target's StatementAJJ8:40amASIAN AMERHalf Year AccountsAJQ12:02pmARMOURQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAJX8:57amALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CAJY4:34pmASAPLUSQuarterly Cashflow ReportAJY4:31pmASAPLUSQuarterly Activities ReportAKL1:02pmAUCKREESTRQuarterly Activities ReportAKL12:57pmAUCKREESTRAppendix 4C Quarterly Report 31 March 2022AKM4:12pmASPIREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAKN8:20amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow ReportAKN8:20amAUKINGQuarterly Activities ReportAKO9:14amAKORA RESMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportAKP4:31pmAUDIOPIXELAmended Activity Activities Report for 31 March 2022AKP9:44amAUDIOPIXELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAL32:33pmAML3DQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAL84:57pmALDERANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportALM10:01amALMAMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportALT9:58amANALYTICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportALV4:23pmALVOMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAMA11:30amAMA GROUPCorrection to 3Q22 Quarterly Cash Flow and Activities ReportAMA8:05amAMA GROUP3Q22 Quarterly Cash Flow and Activities ReportAML4:49pmAEON METALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAMM9:59amARMADAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportANL8:37amAMANI GOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportANR8:58amANATARA LSAppendix 4C and Q3 FY22 Activities ReportAO16:21pmASSETOWLQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CAOA1:12pmAUSMONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAOU8:01amAUROCH MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAPG3:21pmAUSTPAC RQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAQD9:00amAUSQUESTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAQX5:45pmALICEQUEENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsAR31:59pmAUSTRAREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAR38:51amAUSTRAREDrilling Indicates Strong Potential for Larger ResourceARE5:16pmARGONAUTMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Cashflow ReportARR8:06amARAREEARTHLa Paz Exploration Area confirms rare earth MineralisationARU8:02amARAFURAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BARV8:37amARTEMISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAS23:29pmASKARI METQuarterly Activities ReportAS23:27pmASKARI METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportASM7:59amAUSSTRATMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportASO1:23pmASTONMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportATC7:54amALTECH CHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportATH2:07pmALTERITYAppendix 4C and Quarterly Cash Flow ReportATU10:56amQuarterly Activities ReportATU10:30amQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUH7:56amAUSTCHINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUZ9:27amAUST MINESQuarterly Activities ReportAUZ9:26amAUST MINESAppendix 5BAV17:56amADVERITASQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CAVA8:23amAVA RISKQ3 FY2022 Trading UpdateAVC8:32amAUCTUS INVMarch 2022 Quarter in Review & Appendix 4CAVE8:41amAVECHOMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CAWV4:24pmANOVAMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAX82:04pmACCELERATEQuarterly Cashflow ReportAX82:00pmACCELERATEQuarterly Activities ReportAXP3:04pmAXPENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAYT12:38pmAYTMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BAZI5:56pmALTAMINMarch 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BAZL8:01amARIZONAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAZS9:30amAZURE MINSMarch Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportBAS10:39amBASS OILTangai-5 Weekly Drilling UpdateBBT9:19amBLUEBETQ3 FY22 Investor PresentationBBT9:18amBLUEBETQuarterly Activities ReportBBT9:17amBLUEBETQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBCA1:29pmBLK CANYONQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportBCA10:06amBLK CANYONBCA Raises $3.2m to accelerate Flanagan BoreBDM9:00amBURGUNDYDMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBDT9:26amBIRDDOGBDT - Business Update and March 2022 Appendix 4CBEE4:38pmBROO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBEM11:09amBLACKEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBET9:54amBETMAKTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBEX10:35amBIKE XCHGInvestor PresentationBEX10:34amBIKE XCHGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBHY6:16pmBETABHYBFinal Distribution AnnouncementBIR3:40pmBIRFINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBKY8:49amBERKELEYQuarterly Report March 2022BLG9:39amBLUGLASSMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportBLU8:28amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBLY8:50amBOARTFirst Quarter 2022 Appendix 4CBLY8:48amBOARTFirst Quarter 2022 ResultsBLZ4:26pmBLAZE MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BBME8:00amBLACKMOUNTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMG3:53pmBMGQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BBMH12:49pmBAUMARTAppendix 4C - March 2022BMR10:00amBALLYMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBND6:13pmBETAWABNDSFinal Distribution AnnouncementBNL7:56amBLUESTARQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBNO1:30pmBIONOMICSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBNZ3:34pmBENZMININGMULTIPLE SPODUMENE PEGMATITES INTERSECTED AT RUBY HILL WESTBOD9:43amBOD AUSTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CBOT8:38amBOTANIXAppendix 4C - QuarterlyBRK4:13pmBROOKSIDEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - March 2022BRU1:53pmBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2022BRV7:31pmBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Cash Flow ReportBSA6:45pmBSA AUSTFinal Director's Interest NoticeBSX2:28pmBLACKSTONEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBTN9:19amBUTNAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBTN9:18amBUTNQuarterly Activities ReportBUY6:14pmBOUNTY OILQuarterly Activities Report & App 5B - March 2022CAD6:46pmCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCAE3:21pmCANNINDAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCAQ1:42pmCAQHOLDLTDQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAQ1:41pmCAQHOLDLTDQuarterly Activities ReportCBE9:46amCOBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCCE4:14pmCARNEGIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - AMENDEDCCE1:36pmCARNEGIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCCJ10:10amCOUNTY INTQuarterly CashflowCCJ9:54amCOUNTY INTQuarterly ActivitiesCDX11:22amCARDIEXLTDMarch Quarterly Activities ReportCDX10:27amCARDIEXLTDMarch Quarterly Appendix 4CCEL2:12pmCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities ReportCEL2:07pmCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow ReportCFO3:46pmCFOAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCG16:48pmCARBONXTMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportCG16:46pmCARBONXTAppendix 4CCGA7:11pmCONTANGOAMQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4CCGB8:15amCANNGLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCGN11:18amCRATERGOLDQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022CGN11:18amCRATERGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022CHK9:28amCOHIBAMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BCHR11:38amCHARGERQuarterly Activities ReportCHR11:37amCHARGERQuarterly Cashflow ReportCIM9:41amCIMICCompulsory Acquisition of CIMIC SharesCIO11:38amCONNECTIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCKA11:08amCOKALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCL89:05amCARLYHOLDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCLA8:07amCELRESQuarterly Activities ReportCLA8:05amCELRESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCLB10:39amCANDY CLUBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLH9:39amCOLL HOUSEQuarterly Company UpdateCLH9:38amCOLL HOUSEAppendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow ReportCLI6:39pmCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLI6:12pmCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLI5:09pmCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLI5:03pmCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLI5:03pmCROPLOGICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLZ5:18pmCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCM88:30amCROWDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCMD4:24pmCASSISUSMIAppendix 5BCMD4:23pmCASSISUSMIQuarterly Activities ReportCNJ9:41amCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNQ3:35pmCLEAN TEQMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCOD7:57amCODAMINLTDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsCOI10:33amCOMETRIDGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCPH9:35amCRESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCPO8:31amCULPEOQuarterly Cashflow ReportCPO8:30amCULPEOQuarterly Activities ReportCPV1:28pmCLEARVUEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCRB6:30pmCARBINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCRE6:16pmBETACREDFinal Distribution AnnouncementCRL3:31pmCOMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Mar 2022CRS8:01amCAPRICEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCSF7:59amCATALANOQuarterly Cashflow ReportCSF7:58amCATALANOQuarterly Activities ReportCST7:59amCASTILERESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCT11:54pmCONST TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCTM9:46amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCTP9:57amCENT PETRLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BCTQ12:24pmCARETEQLTD3Q-FY22 ACTIVITIES REPORT & APPENDIX 4CCU66:24pmCLARITY PHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCVV9:48amCARAVELMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCWL1:14pmCHANTWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCXM5:22pmCENTREXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCXU7:24pmCAULDRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCXX4:13pmCRADLE RESQuarterly activities / Appendix 5B cash flow reportCYL7:57amCAT METALSQuarterly cash flow reportCYL7:57amCAT METALSQuarterly activities reportCYM9:10amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities ReportCYM9:03amCYPRIUMMETAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCYP9:17amCYNATA THRQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CCZN4:10pmCORAZONQuarterly Activities ReportCZN4:08pmCORAZONAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDBF2:50pmDUXTONFARMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDC211:52amDCTWOSuspension from Official QuotationDCC8:04amDIGITALXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDCL9:37amDOMACOMAppendix 4C - quarterlyDCL9:34amDOMACOMDomaCom Quarterly Activity ReportDCN7:57amDACIANGOLDQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022DDB8:51amDYNAMICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDEG9:57amDEGREYQuarterly Cash Flows Report - March 2022DEG9:55amDEGREYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022DEL7:59amDELOREANCPDEL Awarded Yarra Valley Water's $45m Bioenergy ProjectDGO4:27pmDRUMMONDGOR: 1st Sup Bidder's Statement & Notice of VariationDGR3:27pmDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDLC6:04pmDELECTAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDLT1:43pmDELTADRONEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CDM112:34pmDESERTMLQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDM19:59amDESERTMLQuarterly Activities ReportDMC4:30pmDESGNMLKCOQ3 Business Update and Appendix 4CDMG5:27pmDRAGONMOUNQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportDNA5:35pmDONACOQuarterly Activities ReportDNA5:33pmDONACOAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDNK6:02pmDANAKALIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BDRE9:39amDREDNOUGHTEIS Drilling Grants for Mangaroon REE and Orion Cu-Ag-Au-CoDRE7:58amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022DRE7:58amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022DRX2:52pmDIATREMEQuarterly Activities ReportDRX1:55pmDIATREMEAppendix 5BDRX9:30amDIATREMEMLM:Metallica moves towards 51% ownership of the Clermont JVDTC8:14amDAMSTRAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CDTI1:37pmDTI GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDTM4:49pmDARTMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDTR4:06pmDATELINEMarch 2022 Quarterly ActivityDTR4:02pmDATELINEAppendix 5B cashflow reportDUN9:29amDUNDASDundas Awarded $180,000 WA Govt Co-Funded Drilling GrantDVP2:59pmDEVELOPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDW85:55pmDW8LIMITEDAmended Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDW89:31amDW8LIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDXN8:52amDXNLIMITEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportE255:30pmELEMENT25Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportE255:28pmELEMENT25Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportE2E6:54pmEONNRGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEBN9:53amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 April 2022ECT5:25pmENVIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEDE9:35amEDEN INNOVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEEG10:01amEMPIRE ENEAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEEG9:59amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities ReportEER5:59pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022EER5:59pmEASTENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022EFE8:06amEASTERNRESAppendix 5BEFE8:05amEASTERNRESQuarterly Activities ReportEGR9:02amECOGRAFQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportEGY9:43amENERGYTECHAppendix 4C and Cover Ltr qtr ending 31 March 2022ELE4:02pmELMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportELT9:49amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEM29:24amEAGLE MMLMarch Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BEMH9:15amEUROMETALSQuarterly Activities ReportEMH9:10amEUROMETALSQuarterly 5B Cash Flow ReportEML9:25amEMLPAYMENTResponse to ASX QueryEMP1:04pmEMPERORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMR8:36amEMERALDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMS4:48pmEASTMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports 31 March 2022EMU10:29amEMU NLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMV9:48amEMVISIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportENA8:03amENSURANCEQuarterly Cash Flow and Activities Report Q3 FY22ENR11:43amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BENV1:34pmENOVMINLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportENX12:10pmENEGEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEOS9:45amELEC OPTICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEPM4:34pmECLMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEPX9:37amEPT GLOBALQuarterly Activities ReportEPX9:37amEPT GLOBALQuarterly Appendix 4CEQE1:56pmEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities ReportEQE1:55pmEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cash FlowEQN9:40amEQUINOXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEQR4:56pmEQ RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report March 2022EQX7:59amEQUATORIALMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportERM8:57amEMMERSONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportERM8:50amEMMERSONQuarterly Cash Flow ReportERW4:43pmERRAWARRAErrawarra - Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsESH8:56amESPORTSQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportESS8:03amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEV15:11pmEVOLENERGYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BEVE1:21pmEVEHEALTHAppendix 4C - March Quarter 2022EVR8:47amEVRESOURCEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportEVZ8:53amEVZ LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEWC5:06pmENERGY WLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEX19:42amEXOPHARMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CEXL9:45amELIXINOLQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CEXR4:45pmELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B March 2022FAU11:33amFIRST AUQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsFBR4:15pmFASTBRICKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFEG2:51pmFAR EASTQuarterly activities report and Appendix 5BFFF9:58amFORBIDDENQ3 FY22 Investor PresentationFFF9:54amFORBIDDENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFFG5:15pmFATFISHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFFX9:24amFIREFINCHLeo Lithium Limited ProspectusFG18:29amFLYNNGOLDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BFGL9:21amFRUGLGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFHE4:51pmFRONT ENERQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CFHS8:46amFREHIL MINQuarterly Activities ReportFHS8:43amFREHIL MINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFIN8:48amFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BFLO9:53amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 April 2022FLX4:31pmFELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFME9:44amFUTURE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFML9:47amFOCUS MINMarch 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportFML9:47amFOCUS MINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportFNT4:43pmFRONTIERQuarterly Activities ReportFNT4:35pmFRONTIERQuarterly Cashflow ReportFNX5:15pmFINEXIA435 Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFNX5:01pmFINEXIAQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFOD9:49amFOOD REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFRS9:04amFORRESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFSG9:57amFIELD SOLUFSG Selected to Lead NSW Neutral Host Pilot ProgramFTC12:11pmFIN CHAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFYI8:04amFYI RESQuarterly Activities ReportFYI8:04amFYI RESAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFZO8:16amFAMILYZONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CFZR9:31amFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportG5012:32pmGOLD50LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportG883:15pmMILEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportG883:04pmMILEQuarterly Activities ReportGAS1:24pmSTATE GASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGBE6:27pmGLOBE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGBZ12:16pmGBMRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGCA9:53amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 April 2022GCY9:41amGASCOYNEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGED2:41pmGOLD DEEPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGES9:41amGENESISRESQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGFN2:00pmGEFEN INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CGGE10:12amGRAND GULFQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGGG9:19amGREENLANDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGLA4:41pmGLADIATORLikuyu North Mineral Resource EstimateGLL8:59amGAL ENERGYMarch 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5BGLN4:25pmGALANLITHQuarterly Cash Flow ReportGLN4:25pmGALANLITHQuarterly Activities ReportGMN12:53pmGOLDMOUNTNMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGO25:13pmGO2PEOPLEGO2 March 2022 Quarterly Report & 4CGOR4:27pmGOLDROAD1st Supplementary Bidder's Statement and Notice of VariationGPR6:21pmGEO PACQuarterly Activities Report and 5B Cashflow - March 2022GPS10:58amGPSQuarterly Activities ReportGPS10:58amGPSQuarterly Cash FlowGRE6:33pmGTMETALSMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsGRL3:15pmGODOLPHINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports 31 March 2022GRX9:03amGREENXMETAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report March 2022GSM9:43amGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGSR7:59amGREENSTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGT18:03amGREENTECHQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022GT18:03amGREENTECHQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022GTR8:18amGTI RESQuarterly Activities ReportGTR8:15amGTI RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportGUL1:16pmGULLEWAThird Quarter Activities ReportGUL1:16pmGULLEWAThird Quarter Cashflow ReportGW14:14pmGREENWINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHAR3:55pmHARANGAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHAS8:27amHASTTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHAW3:19pmHAWTHORNHAW Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - Mar22HBR6:16pmBETAHYBRIDFinal Distribution AnnouncementHCD3:38pmHYDROCARBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHCH4:37pmHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHCH9:38amHOT CHILICortadera Delivers Again - 552m grading 0.6% CuEqHCT6:15pmHOLISTAQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportHCT6:08pmHOLISTATest Results on All-Natural Nano Silver DisinfectantHHR8:14amHARTSHEADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHIO9:12amHAWSONSIROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHIQ12:35pmHITIQLTDQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CHLF8:18amHALOFOODCOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHMD8:51amHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportHMG9:04amHAMELINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BHNR2:14pmHANNANSHannans - 3rd Quarter Activities ReportHNR2:13pmHANNANSHannans - 3rd Quarter Cashflow ReportHOR2:33pmHORSESHOEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHPP8:35amHEALTHPPGLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHPR6:40pmHIGH PEAKMarch Quarterly Appendix 5B and Activities ReportHSC2:30pmHSCTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHVS6:16pmBETADIVHARFinal Distribution AnnouncementHXL8:51amHEXIMAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CHYD11:17amHYDRIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CHZR8:02amHAZERGROUPAppendix 4C - quarterlyICE7:54amICETANALIMQuarterly Activities ReportICE7:53amICETANALIMInvestor presentationICE7:53amICETANALIMQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICI5:13pmICANDYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICL2:23pmICENIGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportICN12:17pmICONENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportICR11:17amINTELICAREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICR11:15amINTELICAREQuarterly Activities ReportICT7:53amICOLLEGECompany Update PresentationICT7:52amICOLLEGEAppendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow ReportIDA9:07amINDIANARESMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsIEC2:55pmINTRA ENGYQuarterly Cashflow ReportIEC2:54pmINTRA ENGYQuarterly Activities ReportIEQ4:18pmINTER.EQQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIGO6:11pmIGOLIMITEDMarch 2022 Quarter PresentationIGO6:10pmIGOLIMITEDMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportIHR9:30amINTELLIHRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIIQ10:18amINOVIQ LTDIIQ Appendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report - March 2022IMA9:45amIMAGE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIMB10:46amINTELLMGLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CIME9:59amIMEXHSFY22 Outlook UpdateIME9:57amIMEXHS2022 Q1 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CIMI9:11amINFINITYAppendix 5B Quarter Ended 31 March 2022IMI9:06amINFINITYQuarterly Activities Report for period ended 31 March 2022IMM8:01amIMMUTEPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportINL3:36pmINNLANZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportINP4:04pmINCENTIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIOD9:31amIODMIODM Operational Update March 22IOD8:54amIODMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIOU12:12pmIOUPAYMarch Quarterly Activities ReportIOU12:12pmIOUPAYMarch Quarterly Appendix 4CIR12:13pmIRISMETALSQuarterly Report for the Period Ended 31 March 2022IRD12:28pmIRON ROADQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportIRX9:48amINHALERXQuarterly Activities ReportIRX9:38amINHALERXQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIVO8:55amINVIGORGRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIVT2:27pmINVENTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIXR9:41amIONICRAREMarch Activities and Cash Flow ReportIXU11:51amIXUPAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities ReportIXU9:32amIXUPIXUP completes proof of concept for US online sports bettingJAL3:06pmJAMESONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportJAL3:03pmJAMESONMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportJAT9:53amJATCORPPresentation to BrokersJAV2:55pmJAVELINResults of Share Purchase Plan and Completion of PlacementJGH9:33amJADE GASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportJMS8:47amJUPITER MPreliminary Final Report & Appendix 4EJRL8:03amJINDALEEQuarterly Cashflow ReportJRL8:03amJINDALEEQuarterly Activities ReportJRV8:20amJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 March 2022JRV8:17amJERVOISBFS for Sao Miguel Paulista refinery restartKCN10:30amKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKEY2:49pmKEY PETROLMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BKEY2:46pmKEY PETROLLoan AgreementKGL10:49amKGLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportKGM4:53pmKNORTHGOLDQuarterly Cashlow ReportKGM4:52pmKNORTHGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportKGN8:15amKOGAN.COMApril 2022 Business UpdateKIL12:59pmKILANDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C March 22KKO4:28pmKINETIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKLI8:31amKILLIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BKLL2:51pmKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKLR1:03pmKAILIRESOUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKNB12:14pmKOONENBERRQuarterly Activities ReportKNI9:25amKUNIKOTrading HaltKNM11:25amKNEOMEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKNO8:48amKNOSYSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKOR3:34pmKORAB RESMt Elephant-Ashburton Downs tenement renewalKPO11:24amKALINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKSN8:07amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities ReportKSN8:06amKINGSTONAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKTA6:00pmKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKTG8:03amKTIGMarch 2022 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4CKZA9:14amKAZIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLAW4:26pmLAWFINANCEAppendix 4CLAW4:24pmLAWFINANCEQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022 QuarterLBT3:01pmLABTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLCT3:40pmLIV CELLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CLCY2:58pmLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLCY2:57pmLEGACYIRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLDX9:37amLUMOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLER3:16pmLEAF RESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLGP8:59amLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CLHM9:28amLAND&HOMEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - March 2022 QtrLIN7:05pmLINDIANMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsLIO9:01amLION ENEQuarterly Activities ReportLIO8:59amLION ENEQuarterly Cashflow ReportLIS9:57amLISENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Mar 2022 QtrLKO10:12amLAKES OILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLKY8:37amLOCKSLEYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BLMG10:04amLATROBEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLNU3:15pmLINIUSTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLNU9:54amLINIUSTECHLinius Raises $2 MillionLOT3:29pmLOTUSRESQuarterly Activities & Appendix 5B cash flow reportLPE5:44pmLPEHOLDINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLPI12:44pmLITHPOWINTQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLPI12:43pmLITHPOWINTQuarterly Activities ReportLRK9:44amLARKDCLMarch 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CLRL7:59amLABYRINTHQuarterly Cashflow ReportLRL7:59amLABYRINTHQuarterly Activities ReportLRV6:42pmLARVOTTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLSA4:10pmLACHLANMarch Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportLSA12:09pmLACHLANReverse Circulation Gold Intersections Killaloe gold projectLSR3:46pmLODESTARMarch 2022 quarterly activities and cash flow reportLV19:40amLIVEVLIMLV1 March 2022 Quarterly Business Review & Appendix 4CM2412:06pmMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM2M8:52amMTMALCOLMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportM2R9:20amMIRAMARTrading HaltM3M10:54amM3MININGQuarterly Activities ReportM3M10:54amM3MININGQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM7T12:59pmMACH7Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportM8S4:57pmM8SUSTAINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - 31.03.22MBX8:00amMYFOODIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMCM5:20pmMCMININGMCM Quarterly Activities ReportMCM5:19pmMCMININGMCM Appendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportMCR8:23amMINCORFirst production locked in under enhanced off-take agreementMCT9:40amMETALICITYTrading HaltMDI9:39amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMDR10:32amMEDADVISORQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CMDX6:28pmMINDAXMt Forrest Project UpdateMEB4:57pmMEDIBIOLTDMedibio Quarterly Update and Cashflow ReportMEI4:31pmMETEORICQuarterly Activities ReportMEI4:29pmMETEORICQuarterly Cashflow ReportMEL12:29pmMETGASCOQuarterly Activities and Appendix 5B March 2022MEU10:19amMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportMGL11:19amMAGONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMGV8:05amMUSGRAVEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsMHI1:23pmMERCHANTMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportMHK7:56amMETALHAWKQuarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMIH1:42pmMNC INVESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMKG8:16amMAKOQuarterly Cashflow ReportMKG8:13amMAKOQuarterly Activities ReportMKR4:12pmMANUKARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMLM9:30amMETALLICAMetallica moves towards 51% ownership of the Clermont JVMLS3:19pmMETALS AUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMM88:57amMED METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMMC3:01pmMITREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportMMG9:31amMONGERGOLDTrading HaltMMI1:32pmMETROMININMarch Quarterly Activities ReportMML8:01amMEDUSAMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportMNS9:38amMAGNISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMOH6:39pmMOHO RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMOH10:58amMOHO RESExploration Update Silver Swan NorthMOZ8:05amMOSAICMOZ - Appendix 4cMOZ8:05amMOSAICMOZ - Appendix 4C Market updateMPR5:10pmMPOWERQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CMPX1:50pmMUSTERAQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - March 2022MQR2:07pmMARQUEEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMRC8:02amMIN.COMMODMRC Unveils Five Year Strategic Pan 2022-2026MRC8:02amMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022MRI6:45pmMYREWARDSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMRL12:38pmMAYURQuarterly ReportsMRQ9:27amMRG METALS31.03.22 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMSB9:57amMESOBLASTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMSG5:05pmMCSSERVICEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMTB4:16pmMT BURGESSThird Quarter Activities and Cashflow ReportsMTM11:00amMTMONGERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMXC6:31pmMGC PHARMAMarch 2022 Quarterly Activity and Cash Flow ReportsMXR11:49amMAXIMUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMYD9:15amMYDEALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMYL12:06pmMALLEERESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMZZ11:45amMATADORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNAG11:34amNAGAMBIEAppendix 5B (31 March 2022 Quarter Cash Flow Report)NAG11:30amNAGAMBIEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activity ReportNC17:10pmNICORESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNC69:02amNANOLLOSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNCR5:26pmNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 31 March 2022NES11:51amNELSON RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNET8:12amNETLINKZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNEU12:58pmNEURENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNFL9:14amNORFOLKQuarterly Activities ReportNFL9:12amNORFOLKQuarterly Cashflow ReportNGS8:39amNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - March 2022NGY8:06amNUENERGYQuarterly Cash Flow ReportNGY8:06amNUENERGYQuarterly Activities ReportNIM9:02amNIMYRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportNME5:18pmNEX METALSNME March - Activities-Cashflow ReportNME2:55pmNEX METALSTakeovers Panels ordersNML8:12amQuarterly Cashflow ReportNML8:12amQuarterly Activities ReportNMT4:54pmNEOMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report - Appendix 5BNMT4:53pmNEOMETALSQuarterly Activities ReportNOU1:09pmNOUMI LTDApp 4C for Quarter ended 31 March 2022 and Activity ReportNOV8:06amNOVATTIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNRX7:59amNORONEXLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNSB8:00amNEUROSCIENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNSM11:42amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities ReportNSM11:39amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Cashflow ReportNTI9:01amNEUROTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNTL1:34pmNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNTO8:54amNITRO SOFTNitro Q1 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CNTU12:46pmNTH MINSQuarterly Activities ReportNTU12:44pmNTH MINSQuarterly Cash Flow ReportNUC4:54pmNUCHEVAmendment to Quarterly Activities ReportNUH6:52pmNUHEARAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CNVA8:29amNOVA MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNVU4:15pmNANOVEUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNVX9:56amNOVONIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNWC6:16pmNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWE9:48amNORWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWF5:44pmNEWFIELDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - March 2022NWM3:17pmNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities ReportNWM3:16pmNORWESTMINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNZO11:27amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Cash Flow ReportNZO11:15amNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOAK3:48pmOAKRIDGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOAR5:04pmOAR RESResponse to ASX query letterOAR3:23pmOAR RESBoard UpdateOBM8:46amORABANDAMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsOCC10:42amORTHOCELLAppendix 4C - QuarterlyODM4:53pmODINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BODY7:58amODYSSEYGLMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportOGC8:04amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2022 Results PresentationOGC8:04amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2022 MD&AOGC8:04amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q1 2022 FinancialsOGC8:04amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports First Quarter 2022 Financial ResultsOIL12:08pmOPTISCANOIL March 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4COKJ8:49amOAKAJEEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportOKR8:02amOKAPI RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportOKR8:02amOKAPI RESQuarterly Activities ReportOLL9:41amOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportONE8:56amONEVIEWQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOOK10:55amOOKAMI LTDOOK March 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BOOK9:42amOOKAMI LTDCameroonian Rutile & Heavy Mineral Sands Project UpdateOOO6:16pmBETAOILFinal Distribution AnnouncementOPN3:35pmOPPENNEGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportORG8:42amORIGIN ENEMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportORN1:32pmORION MINQuarterly Cashflow ReportORN1:30pmORION MINQuarterly Activities ReportOSL9:52amONCOSILInvestor PresentationOSL9:52amONCOSILOncoSil Launches $10m Capital RaisingOSL9:18amONCOSILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOSL9:12amONCOSILOncoSil Signs Commercial Agreement With Hospital In SpainOSP2:32pmOSPREY MEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOSP9:16amOSPREY MEDTrading HaltOSX7:58amOSTEOPOREActivities Update Qtr Ending March 2022 and Appendix 4COVN9:47amOVENTUSOventus Q3 FY22 Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4COXT7:58amOREXPLOREQuarterly activities and Appendix 4C cash flow reportOZB6:16pmBETAAUSCOMFinal Distribution AnnouncementOZZ10:25amOZZRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPAA9:50amPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdatePAC10:01amPACCURRENTFunds under management as at 31 March 2022PAM2:14pmPA METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPAR8:42amPARA BIOQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - quarterlyPBH8:54amPOINTSBETQ3 FY22 Appendix 4C and Investor PresentationPCL6:11pmPANCONTQuarterly Activities ReportPCL6:11pmPANCONTAppendix 5BPEK8:25amPEAKRAREMonthly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPEN8:17amPENINSULAQuarterly Activities ReportPEN8:17amPENINSULAQuarterly Cashflow ReportPET10:33amPHOSLOCKAppendix 4c Quarterly (Q1 2022)PF19:33amPATHFINDERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPFE4:29pmPANTERAQuarterly Activities ReportPFE4:28pmPANTERAQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPFE8:02amPANTERAYampi Project Exploration UpdatePFT10:41amPURE FOODSActivities Statement and Appendix 4CPGD9:23amPEREGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGM10:02amPLATINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGO7:56amPACGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGY9:34amPILOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPH24:35pmPUREHYDROThird Quarter Activities and Cashflow ReportsPHL9:56amPROPELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPIL4:08pmPEPPERMINTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPKD6:30pmPARKD LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPKO10:41amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPNL10:04amMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportPNX9:36amPNX METALSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cashflow ReportPNX9:36amPNX METALSQuarterly Activities ReportPO311:12amPURIFLOHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPOD7:55amPODIUMAppendix 5B Cashflow ReportPOD7:55amPODIUMQuarterly Activities ReportPOS2:59pmPOSEIDONQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022POS2:50pmPOSEIDONQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022PRX11:11amPRODGOLReinstatement to Official QuotationPRX11:11amPRODGOLAgreement Signed over Old Pirate Project & Tanami TenementsPSC8:58amPROSPECRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report March 2022PSL12:23pmPATERSONSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPTR3:10pmPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPTX9:00amPRESCIENTMarch 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CPUA3:05pmPEAKMINLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPVE5:38pmPO VALLEYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPVS8:04amPIVOTALAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportPVW10:03amPVWRESLTDQuarterly Activities ReportPVW10:02amPVWRESLTDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cashflow ReportPXS8:45amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activities ReportPXS8:44amPHARMAXISAppendix 4C Quarterly Cash Flow ReportPXX12:46pmPOLARXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPYC9:26amPYC THERAPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportQEM9:58amQEMLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQPO6:16pmBETAQPONFinal Distribution AnnouncementQXR9:13amQXRESOURCEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportR3D4:10pmR3D RESRCSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRAD9:49amRADIOPHARMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRAN4:53pmRANGE INTLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRB611:24amRUBIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BRBX1:23pmRESOURCE BQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRC112:36pmREDCASTLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRCL8:44amREADCLOUDMarch 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CRCP5:30pmREDBANKQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022RCP5:29pmREDBANKQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022RCW4:37pmRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportRD17:54amREG DIRECTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRDN8:01amRAIDEN RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREC3:16pmRECHARGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREE1:24pmRARE XQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRFX9:54amREDFLOWQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRGL1:45pmRIVERSGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRGS9:25amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRHC8:05amRAMSAYThird Quarter FY22 Trading UpdateRHI4:04pmREDHILL IRQuarterly Activities, App 5B Cash Flow and TenementsRHI7:55amREDHILL IRSpecial DividendRKN8:09amRECKONMD TransitionRLC3:42pmREEDYLCMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow reportRLC2:10pmREEDYLCCSIRO study models iron for Reedy Lagoon in WARLF3:16pmRLFAGTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRMD8:04amRESMEDResMed Announces Results for the Third Quarter of FY2022RMI6:37pmRES MININGQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022RMI6:37pmRES MININGQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022RML9:16amRESOLMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2022RMY9:00amRMA GLOBALInvestor presentationRND1:24pmRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - March 2022RNE8:49amRENUENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRNT7:55amRENTDOTCOMQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CRNU12:44pmRENASCORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportROC9:57amROCKETBOOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportROG4:03pmRED SKYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRSH9:55amRESPIRIVoluntary SuspensionRTE4:55pmRETECHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CRTG5:13pmRTG MININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRVS1:06pmREVASUMQ1 Quarterly Activities ReportRVS1:04pmREVASUMMarch Quarterly Appendix 4CRWC8:05amRWC CORPRWC trading update for nine months ended 31 March 2022SAN4:26pmSAGALIO ENQuarterly Activities ReportSAN4:24pmSAGALIO ENQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSBR2:38pmSABRE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSCL8:01amSCHROLE GPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSCN2:49pmSCORPIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSCT11:25amSCOUTSECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSDR7:54amSITEMINDERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSDV8:28amSCIDEVSciDev March 2022 Business Update and App 4CSDV8:21amSCIDEVResignation of CEOSGC4:31pmSACGASCOMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow StatementSGI11:15amSTEALTHAcquisition of United Tools Albany WA Store OperationSGQ5:45pmST GEORGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSHE11:46amSTONEHORSEQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportsSHP10:30amSOUTH HARZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSHP8:30amSOUTH HARZConfirmatory Results from OhmgebirgeSIH7:58amSIHAYOQuarterly Activities ReportSIH7:57amSIHAYOQuarterly Cashflow ReportSIS11:50amSIMBLEAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportSIT4:28pmSITE GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSIX4:11pmSPRINTEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSKN3:17pmSKNELEMENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSKY11:07amSKYMETALSQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022SKY11:03amSKYMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022SLB2:27pmSTELARQuarterly Cashflow ReportSLB2:25pmSTELARQuarterly Activities ReportSLC9:34amSUPERLOOPCompletion of HK & Singapore asset sale delivers $125m cashSLM11:52amSOLISQuarterly Update Report - 28 February 2022SMN8:41amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdateSMS9:47amSTAR MINQuarterly Activities ReportSMS9:45amSTAR MINAppendix 5BSMX8:36amS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities Report And Appendix 4CSNG8:00amSIRENGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSNS10:13amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report March 2022SOR2:43pmSTRAT ELESOR Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CSPL9:45amSTARPHARMAQuarterly Cashflow and Activities ReportSPQ10:13amSUPERIORQuarterly Activities ReportSPQ10:06amSUPERIORAPPENDIX 5BSPX9:28amSPENDAQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CSRJ11:03amSRJTECHNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSRL8:54amSUNRISEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowSSH8:11amSSHGROUPSSH Group March FY22 Quarterly Activities & Appendix 4CSTG8:52amSTRAKER TLQuarterly Activites Update & Appendix 4CSTK5:04pmSTRICKLANDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSUB9:53amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 April 2022SVL10:07amSILVERMINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSVM9:28amSOVEREIGNMarch 2022 Quarterly ReportSWP8:21amSWOOPHLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSYA10:26amSAYONAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSZL8:13amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportT3D3:35pm333DQuarterly Activities ReportT3D3:34pm333DAppendix 4CTAM3:50pmTANAMIQuarterly Activities Review & Appendix 5BTAR9:35amTARUGAMINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowTAS11:12amTASMAN RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTBA1:52pmTOMBOLAQuarterly Activity and Cash Flow Reports-March 2022 QuarterTBR12:56pmTRIBUNEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - March 2022TCG4:14pmTURACOGOLDQuarterly Cashflow ReportTCG4:12pmTURACOGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportTCO5:26pmTRANSMETROQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTD11:29pmTALI DIGICompany Update & Appendix 4CTDO9:58am3D OILMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTEG9:39amTRIANGLEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsTEM7:01pmTEMPESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTG19:25amTECHGENStation Creek Copper Geophysics TargetsTGA8:10amTHORN GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTHR7:55amTHORMININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTI18:00amTOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow ReportTI18:00amTOMBADORQuarterly Activities ReportTIE8:33amTIETTOTietto Hits 28.74g/t Au from Drilling at Abujar's AG SouthTKL12:12pmTRAKA RESQuarterly Activities, App5B Cash Flow and TenementsTLG5:30pmTALGAGROUPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 31 March 2022TLM7:54amTALISMANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMB2:17pmTAMBOURAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMK9:34amTMKENERGYSnow Leopard-1 Operations UpdateTMR8:58amTEMPUSQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022TMR8:51amTEMPUSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - March 2022TMZ1:26pmTHOMSONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022TMZ1:26pmTHOMSONRESQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022TNY8:03amTINYBEANSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTOR3:08pmTORQUE METAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportTOR3:07pmTORQUE METQuarterly Activities ReportTPD2:16pmTALONENERGMarch 2022 Quarterly Activity and Cash Flow ReportsTPD10:41amTALONENERGSuccessful $11M Placement and notice of Share Purchase PlanTPD10:40amTALONENERGProposed issue of securities - TPDTPP12:21pmTEMPOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - March 2022TRM12:43pmTRUSCOTTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTRN2:08pmTORRENSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTRP4:18pmTISSUE REPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTSC8:00amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022TSC8:00amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022TSI9:18amTOPSHELFAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportTSL8:04amTITANSANDSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTSL8:03amTITANSANDSResource Drilling Program Show Encouraging First ResultsTSN9:44amSUSTAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTSO12:09pmTESORO RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportTSO12:08pmTESORO RESQuarterly Activities ReportTTB10:53amTOTALBRAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTTI12:34pmTRAFFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTTM5:54pmTITANMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTTT10:29amTITOMICAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report - 31 March 2022TTT10:20amTITOMICReview of Operations Q3 FY2022TUL9:55amTULLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTWD9:51amTAMAWOODAIR: First Supplementary Target's StatementTYM3:15pmTYMLEZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTZN9:11amTERRAMINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BUBI4:09pmUNI BIOSENQ1 2022 ResultsUBI4:00pmUNI BIOSENMarch 2022 Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CUBI9:06amUNI BIOSENRetail Entitlement Offer BookletUBI8:58amUNI BIOSENUpdate to Placement TimetableUUV1:44pmUUV AQUAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVAL9:42amVALORESQuarterly Activities ReportVAL9:39amVALORESQuarterly Cashflow ReportVAN4:52pmVANGOMINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports 31 March 2022VAR8:31amVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsVIG2:56pmVICTORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVIP7:22pmVIP GLOVESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVMG4:05pmVDM GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVML5:09pmVITALMETALQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportVMS2:28pmVENTUREMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVMY5:40pmVIMY RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportVMY5:39pmVIMY RESQuarterly Activities ReportVN89:29amVONEXLTDMarch Quarterly Update & Appendix 4CVOL4:16pmVICTRY OFFQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CVR15:21pmVECTIONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVRC3:09pmVOLTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVTG2:12pmVITA GROUPVTG - Revised Dividend Payment DateVTX3:47pmVERTEXMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportW2V9:16amWAY2VATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWAK10:07amWAKAOLINWAK Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BWBE3:21pmWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWBT8:53amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q3 FY22 Activities Report and Appendix 4CWC111:25amWESTCOBARQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWEC4:43pmWHITE ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - Appendix 5BWEL9:40amWINCHESTERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWFL2:55pmWELLFULLYLInvestor PresentationWFL1:57pmWELLFULLYLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportWGR7:51amWESTERNGRLMarch Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BWHK12:08pmWHITEHAWKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - quarterlyWKT11:47amWALKABOUTQuarterly Activities ReportWKT11:45amWALKABOUTAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportWLS10:13amWCM GLOBALUpdate - Proposed Restructure -Share Price Discount to NTAWMG8:54amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Activities ReportWMG8:47amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Cashflow ReportWNR4:26pmWINGARA AGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWNX8:37amWELLNEXAppendix 4C and Quarterly Report for March 2022 QuarterWRM5:39pmWHITEROCKAbundant Visible Gold - Gap Zone - Morning Star Gold MineWRM5:11pmWHITEROCK31.03.22 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportWSA10:41amWEST AREASQuarterly Activity ReportWSI5:35pmWESTSTARINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWWI9:11amWEST WITSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsXST4:34pmXSTATEMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportYOW12:08pmYOWIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportYPB4:18pmYPB GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZLD8:09amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZLD8:08amZELIRATHERMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportZMI6:17pmZINCOFIREQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportZMM8:00amZIMILMITEDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C


----------



## barney (2 May 2022)

Post CLOSE Monday 2nd May 2022


CodeTimeNameHeadingABB8:30amAUSSIEBAND3Q FY22 Trading UpdateADY7:50amADMIRALTYMarch Quarterly Appendix 5B and Activities ReportAGL8:27amAGL ENERGYUpdated FY22 GuidanceAGY8:01amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAHI9:11amADVANCEDHIAHI Quarterly Update & Appendix 4CAIS9:51amAERISRESCOMPLETION OF PLACEMENT AND INSTITUTIONAL ENTITLEMENT OFFERALK8:00amALKANERoswell Mineral Resource up 37%ALY9:19amALCHEMYRESResponse to ASX Price QueryALY9:00amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - March 2022ALY9:00amALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022AM79:04amARCADIALTDFinal lithium drilling assay results received at BitterwasseAPC9:14amAUSPOTASHQuarterly Activities ReportAPC9:13amAUSPOTASHQuarterly Cashflow ReportARN9:19amALDOROAppointment of Specialist to Commence Pegmatite ProcessingARR7:55amARAREEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportATM9:54amANEKA TAMBSuspension from QuotationATR9:14amASTRONQuarterly Activities ReportATR9:06amASTRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUQ7:46amALARA RESAppointment of new Managing Director and Third Qrt ActivityAVZ9:35amAVZ MINSTrading HaltAZY7:59amANTIPA MINMinyari Dome Project Gold Resource Increases 250% to 1.8 MozBAT7:58amBATTMINStrong bedrock rockchip gold anomalism confirmed @ Coxs FindBEZ7:52amBESRAGOLDMarch 2022 Quarter Activities ReportBEZ7:52amBESRAGOLDMarch 2022 Quarter Appendix 5BBIT10:12amBIOTRONBIT225 EFFECTIVE AGAINST ESTABLISHED SARS-CoV-2 IN ANIMALSBKG7:00pmBOOKNew CEO and Trading UpdateBMG8:01amBMGAIRCORE HIGHLIGHTS SIGNIFICANT REGIONAL GOLD POTENTIALBMM7:59amBALKAN MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBNL7:55amBLUESTARExploration UpdateBPH9:01amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBRB7:51amBREAKERQuarterly Activities ReportBRB7:50amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow ReportBRL10:07amBRL: Crown Mountain EA Application Submitted to Federal RegBRU9:22amBURUENERGYTrading HaltBRV7:48amBIGRIVGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportBRX9:20amBELARAROXLoyalty Options IssueBRX9:19amBELARAROXProspectusBUX8:59amBUXTONRESBUX/IGO West Kimberley JV on road to discoveryCAY9:29amCANYONTrading HaltCAY7:56amCANYONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCHL9:25amCAMPLIFYCamplify Completes Acquisition of Mighway and SHAREaCAMPERCHN8:26amCHALICEExceptional High-Grade Extensional Results at JulimarCIM11:34amCIMICSupplementary Target's StatementCKA1:27pmCOKALCokal Mobilises Coal Mining ContractorCOF8:53amCENTOREITCOF Q3 FY22 Update and GuidanceCPN7:57amCASPINSignificant Zones of Sulphide MineralisationCPO8:49amCULPEOCulpeo intersects 104m @ 0.74% copper at Lana CorinaCVN7:58amCARNARVONPavo Resource EstimateCXM7:47amCENTREXUpdated Appendix 5B Cashflow ReportCZL7:58amCONS ZINCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDC210:41amDCTWOMarch 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CDC210:37amDCTWOReinstatement to Official QuotationDC210:36amDCTWODC2 Implements New Strategy to Accelerate Growth TrajectoryDCX7:57amDISCOVEXMM1: Midas Confirms Lithium Pegmatites at Newington ProjectDNA2:17pmDONACOLoan Facility for Continued Balance Sheet ProtectionDOU7:57amDOUUGHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDRR7:57amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue Update - March 2022DTC8:09amDAMSTRADamstra signs Global Master Services Agreement with BarrickDTZ8:53amDOTZ NANOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportE339:17amEAST33 LTDTrading Update for April 2022ECF9:04amELANOR COMElanor Commercial Property Fund Q3FY22 ResultEFE9:45amEASTERNRESTrading HaltEGH9:13amEUR GROUPSettlement of Management and Letting Rts Acq in SE QLDEM19:15amEMERGEGAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEMV9:41amEMVISIONTrading HaltEN19:53amENGAGE BDRIssue of Convertible NotesEN19:53amENGAGE BDRMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CEPN9:31amEPSILONEpsilon Secures Capital RaisingEPN9:31amEPSILONQ1 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CEQR9:38amEQ RESCapex Funding For Mt Carbine Expansion SecuredERL8:03amEMPIRE RESAssay Results from Yuinmery ProjectEV17:59amEVOLENERGYMOU for offtake and high-value downstream collaborationFAU12:20pmFIRST AUDrilling Commenced at Dogwood ProjectFLC10:41amFLUENCEFluence Wins Order for US GovernmentFLX8:58amFELIXTrading HaltFZO9:34amFAMILYZONETrading HaltFZO9:11amFAMILYZONEFamily Zone to acquire global parent control leader QustodioG7911:20amGOLDOZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGAS8:12amSTATE GASState Gas Strategic ReviewGL19:05amGLOBALLITHHighest Grade Lithium Assays Delivered to date at MBLPGNM12:52pmGREATNORTHKey tenement granted at Camel CreekGWR7:57amGWR GROUPMarch Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BHE89:49amHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report - March 2022HE87:59amHELIOSAppendix 5B - March 2022HIL1:36pmHILLSDivestment of Hills security and IT distribution businessHLO9:28amHELLOWORLDHLO March Quarter Trading UpdateHVY9:27amHEAVY MINPort Gregory Maiden JORC Mineral Resource Exceeds TargetHXG7:50amHEXAGONMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BIGO8:59amIGOLIMITEDBUX: BUX/IGO West Kimberley JV on road to discoveryIIQ8:36amINOVIQ LTDINOVIQ Key Manufacturing Agreement to Advance SubB2M testsIMU12:37pmIMUGENETermination of Supply AgreementIND7:54amINDUSTRIALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIPT8:25amIMPACT MINQuarterly Activities ReportIPT8:21amIMPACT MINQuarterly Cashflow ReportIXR10:24amIONICRARECorrection to Trading Halt RequestIXR9:55amIONICRARETrading HaltIXR9:53amIONICRAREPause in TradingJAL10:07amJAMESONCrown Mountain EA Application Submitted to Federal RegulatorJGH9:11amJADE GASJade Drilling Program Continues to Deliver Strong ResultsKAU10:31amKAISERREEFHigh Grade Drill ResultsKNB7:59amKOONENBERRQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKNI9:18amKUNIKOKuniko completes oversubscribed A$8.0m placementKOR7:58amKORAB RESLetter of Intent from Speira GmbHKOR7:58amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKSM5:28pmK2 AUSMALLMonthly Units on Issue - April 2022LEL7:59amLITHENERGYQuarterly Report - 31 March 2022LGP8:02amLITTLEGRNLGP Signs Key UK Supply AgreementLNY8:16amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow ReportLNY8:15amLANEWAYQuarterly Activities ReportLTR8:59amLIONTOWNLTR and LG Energy Solution execute binding Offtake AgreementMAT9:32amMATSA RES$20M Sale and Purchase Agreement UpdateMCT9:14amMETALICITYQuarterly Cash Flow ReportMCT9:14amMETALICITYQuarterly Activities ReportMGU9:54amMAG MININGMagnum Secures Funding FacilityMKG8:07amMAKO2km Gold Anomaly at Korhogo, Maiden RC Drill ProgramMM17:57amMIDASMidas Confirms Lithium Pegmatites at Newington ProjectMOH9:54amMOHO RESNova Eye Lookalike At Manjimup Ni-Cu-Pge ProjectMRD7:55amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMRM7:55amMMAOFFSHORAgreement for the Sale of the Batam Shipyard FacilityMTC7:52amMETALSTECHQuarterly Activities ReportMTC7:51amMETALSTECHQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNAB8:46amNAT. BANKNAB enters into Enforceable Undertaking with AUSTRACNMR10:55amNATIVE MINNMR awarded $220,000 EIS GrantNOR8:58amNORWOODQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNZS7:57amNZ COASTALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOBL7:52amOMNIBRIDGEInvestment Portfolio Report at 31 March 2022OMH6:07pmOM HLDNGSTrading HaltOPT7:49amOPTHEAOpthea Presenting Clinical Data at ARVO 2022 Annual MeetingOSL9:23amONCOSILClarification Of Non-Renouncable Entitlement Offer DetailsPAK8:45amPACIFICAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPIL9:11amPEPPERMINTTrading HaltPNN9:51amPEPINNINIStrategic Expansion of Salta lithium brine projectPNT9:43amPANTHERDrilling Update - Eight Foot Well & Burtville East ProspectsPPC9:54amPEETPeet Limited FY22 Earnings UpdatePUR7:54amPURSUITMINMarch 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportQAN8:20amQANTASQantas Group Announces Major Aircraft OrderQAN8:20amQANTASQantas Group Trading Update - Third Quarter FY22QEM9:15amQEMLIMITEDTrading HaltQGL7:47amQNTMGRPHTEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRAB8:02amADRABBITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRBR8:01amRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRCE9:43amRECCE LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRDS8:01amREDSTONEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRHT7:48amRESONANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRLC10:04amREEDYLCRLC 1 for 7 rights issue at 4 cents to raise $3 millionRLT8:46amRENERGENProgress ReportRLT7:53amRENERGENPreliminary Final ReportRMD8:45amRESMEDFORM 10Q for Qtr ended March, 2022RMI9:48amRES MININGTrading HaltRPG1:18pmRAPTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRPG9:54amRAPTISSuspension from QuotationRPG7:55amRAPTISQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRRR8:50amREVOLVERAssays Unlock Scale of Dianne ProjectRSH10:38amRESPIRIReinstatement to QuotationRSH10:38amRESPIRICompletion of PlacementRSH9:11amRESPIRIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRXH7:55amREWARDLEAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRXH7:55amREWARDLEQuarterly Activities ReportSAU8:58amSTHN GOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSCU8:21amSTEMCELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSES9:47amSECOSEzyDog distributes SECOS products to 600 pet retail storesSHN8:51amSUNSHGOLDExcellent Recoveries from Metallurgical Test Work at TitovSHV4:18pmSELECTSelect Harvests Limited Crop and Market UpdateSRK7:59amSTRIKEQuarterly Report - 31 March 2022SRK7:59amSTRIKEPaulsens East Iron Ore - Production UpdateSRN7:59amSUREFIREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSTA7:58amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSTM7:58amSUN METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSTN9:00amSATURN METApollo Hill Gold Resource Upgraded to 1.47MozSUL6:58pmSUPARETAILMacquarie Australia Conference PresentationSUL6:57pmSUPARETAILTrading UpdateSUV7:00pmSUVOSTRATProspectusSUV5:53pmSUVOSTRATShare Purchase Plan ResultsSVM9:43amSOVEREIGNSuspension from Official QuotationTA18:47amTRANSURBAN2022 Investor Day PresentationTCL8:37amTRANSURBAN2022 Investor Day PresentationTCO7:54amTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities ReportTEG9:58amTRIANGLETriangle Raises $3.5m for Production UpgradesTGM9:43amTHETATrading HaltTGM9:08amTHETAQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow Report 31 March 2022TMK8:00amTMKENERGYQuarterly Cash Flow Report - March 2022TMK8:00amTMKENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - 31 March 2022TOE7:59amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTRN7:07pmTORRENSSuspension from Official QuotationTRY11:13amTROY RESMar 22 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CTYR8:44amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 111 - Week Ended 29 April 2022UCM12:38pmUSCOMUscom NWR Virtual Investor Conference - Company UpdateUUL7:56amULTIMA UTDAppendix 4C - QuarterlyUUL7:56amULTIMA UTDQuarterly Activities ReportVIA8:43amVIAGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVMM10:10amVIRIDISKey Poochera Project Tenement GrantedVMT9:04amVMOTOVmoto's 1Q22 Market UpdateVPR9:12amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CVR18:34amVECTIONTECVection Unveils Filmmaking SolutionVRT10:11amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 05 Panel Receives ApplicationVRT9:02amVIRTUSSuspension from QuotationWBE6:56pmWHITEBARKEntitlement Offer ResultsWFL8:06amWELLFULLYLWellfully Secures Capital Funding Facility of up to A$55mWIN10:30amWIDGIEEM survey identifies new conductors at Widgie West and SouthWOO9:13amWOOBOARDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWRM9:25amWHITEROCKTrading HaltXAM3:33pmXANADUMINERIU Sydney Resources Round-up 2022 PresentationYRL11:00amYANDALRC Drilling Commenced at the Gordons Gold ProjectZMI9:19amZINCOFIRETrading Halt


----------



## barney (3 May 2022)

3.45pm Tuesday 3rd May 


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAR9:11amASTRALExceptional New High-Grade MandillaDiamond Drilling ResultsAAU12:58pmANTILLESUpdated Corporate PresentationABB9:09amAUSSIEBANDFurther Market UpdateAE18:16amAERISONStrong start to 2022 with $49.4M in revenue in Q1 CY 2022AGL9:54amAGL ENERGYAGL Energy Transition Investment PartnershipAGL9:41amAGL ENERGYResponse to substantial holder notice by Galipea PartnershipAHK9:20amARK MINESArk to build upon resource at Gunnawarra projectAIS9:56amAERISRESINVESTOR PRESENTATION - RIU RESOURCES ROUND-UP SYDNEYALV8:21amALVOMINC3 Deposit 7.0M @ 5.2% Cu 8.0% Zn & 7.4M @ 2.2% Cu 23.1% ZnAON8:21amAPOLLO MINAppointment of Managing Director and Board ChangesAOU9:12amAUROCH MINDrilling Commences at the Leinster Nickel ProjectAQI9:09amALICANTODrilling hits potential repeat of world-class Sala deposit,ATC8:12amALTECH CHEAltech - Major Shareholders Convert Listed OptionsAUB8:22amAUB GROUPPresentation to Macquarie Australia ConferenceAVE12:34pmAVECHOReceipt of R&D Tax IncentiveAWJ9:04amAURICMINGuest Drilling Results & New Gold Target IdentifiedBBC8:05amBNKBANKINGBNK Trading Update 3Q22BBC8:05amBNKBANKINGBNK Update on Strategic ReviewBCB9:08amBOWENCOALMining Contractor Appointed & Mobilised to Broadmeadow EastBCC9:52amBEAM COMSZOLEO Officially Launches into UK and EuropeBMO9:21amBASTIONMINRIU Sydney Resources Round-up 2022 PresentationBOT9:45amBOTANIXTrading HaltBRG8:15amBREVILLEMacquarie Investor Conference 2022 - PresentationBRU12:27pmBURUENERGYEntitlement Issue ProspectusBRU9:47amBURUENERGYRights Issue to Fund Rafael Appraisal ProgramBRX8:37amBELARAROXVisible Copper and Zinc Sulphides Intersected at Belara, NSWBSX8:56amBLACKSTONEGRES Appointed to Lead Ta Khoa Nickel Project Upstream DFSBUX8:22amBUXTONRESCopper Wolf Project Exploration CommencesCAJ10:17amCAPITOL HCompany Update - FY22 YTD PerformanceCCG8:29amCOMMS GRPComms Group Presentation to NWR ConferenceCCG8:28amCOMMS GRPTrading Update and Financial Guidance UpdateCEL9:23amCHAL EXPOutstanding Metallurgical Results at Hualilan Gold ProjectCIM9:32amCIMICCIMICs SEDGMAN ENTERS AGREEMENT FOR CANADIAN GOLD PROJECTCML3:29pmCHASE MINEDGR: JV Drilling scheduled for Auburn/CML Hawkwood ProjectCML9:50amCHASE MINEJV DRILLING SCHEDULED FOR HAWKWOOD NI CU CO AU PGE IN QLDCRB12:42pmCARBINEReinstatement to Official QuotationCRB12:42pmCARBINECarbine to acquire the Sandbox Silica Sands ProjectCTD8:14amCORP TRAVCTM Market UpdateCVV8:38amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositCWY8:00amCLEANAWAYPresentation Macquarie Australia ConferenceCWY8:00amCLEANAWAYTrading UpdateCXO8:58amCORE EXPBP33 Receives Environmental ApprovalCYL8:11amCAT METALSMore high-grade gold drilling results at Four Eagles ProjectDCX8:19amDISCOVEXOption executed with Rio for Iron Ore Rights at SylvaniaDDH8:36amDDH DRILLDDH1 Investor Presentation - Macquarie Australia ConferenceDEG9:54amDEGREYEncouraging Results at Charity Well and GeemasDGR3:29pmDGR GLOBALJV Drilling scheduled for Auburn/CML Hawkwood ProjectDHG8:14amDOMAINMacquarie Australia Conference Commentary and PresentationDKM8:07amDUKETONInvestor UpdateDRE11:43amDREDNOUGHTRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up PresentationEM19:39amEMERGEGAMEmerge Completes Miggster Sale, Receives A$1.75mERW8:05amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Completion of Andover West Nickel ProjectEYE8:31amNOVA EYEAlphaRet Investor PresentationEYE8:30amNOVA EYE2RT Pivotal Study and Regulatory PathwayFCL8:20amFINEOSFCL Investor Presentation - Macquarie Australia ConferenceFEG8:15amFAR EASTWoyla Project UpdateFLC8:31amFLUENCEFluence Wins First Recurring Revenue Contract in ChinaFRE1:22pmFIREBRICKFirebrick starts Phase 3 common cold trial of NasodineG6M11:07amGROUP6METLRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up Investor PresentationGCY8:25amGASCOYNENew Wide, High-Grade Results at Gilbey's NorthGML8:43amGATEWAYOption Executed with Rio for Iron Ore Rights at SylvaniaGNG8:56amGR ENGINBSX: GRES Appointed to Lead Ta Khoa Nickel Proj Upstream DFSGTE8:19amGREAT WESTNew Ready1 Ni-PGE Target Defined & Drilling at Yandal WestGWR8:57amGWR GROUPGWR Plans 7,350m Drilling Program - Prospect Ridge MagnesiumHAW8:20amHAWTHORNMt Bevan Joint Venture UpdateHDN9:05amHOMECO DNRHDN CEO to Retire and SuccessionHGO8:47amHILLGROVENugent Copper Gold Zone Delivers Excellent Drill ResultsHRZ8:19amHORIZONRichmond Vanadium Project IPO UpdateIIQ9:14amINOVIQ LTDAustralian Patent Granted for SubB2M TechnologyIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE Q4 and FY22 performance updateIMU1:02pmIMUGENEClarification AnnouncementIMU10:01amIMUGENEPause in TradingINF8:31amINF LITHIINF Greentech Secures Key Facilities for Extended Test WorkIVT9:45amINVENTISAmendment to Appendix 4CIXR10:04amIONICRARESubstantial Increase to Makuutu REE Resource to over 500MtKNI8:28amKUNIKODrilling starts at Skuterud Cobalt ProjectKRM9:36amKINGSROSEGold Mineralisation Extended at the Maul Vein, Way LinggoKZR2:28pmKALAMAZOORIU Sydney Resources Round-up 2022 PresentationLBT12:44pmLABTECHDirect Sale of APAS Independence in United StatesLCY8:20amLEGACYIRONMt Bevan Joint Venture UpdateLGM9:04amLEGACY MINStrategic Exploration Alliance with AI ExplorerLRD8:23amLORDRESDrilling Commences at JaramaM2R11:07amMIRAMARMiramar to accelerate Gidji drilling following $2.4M raisingMCT10:42amMETALICITYFully Underwritten Rights Issue to Raise $3.65MMEK8:19amMEEKAGOLDAssays confirm potential for large scale Gold discoveryMIN10:08amMINERALRESMinRes Completes US$1.25B Senior Unsecured Notes OfferingMLS8:17amMETALS AUSExcellent Lithium Intersections from Manindi PegmatitesMM88:20amMED METALSExceptional 3.3m @ 66 g/t Gold & 0.7% Copper at GemMMG10:33amMONGERGOLDMonger to Acquire US Lithium ProjectMTC8:22amMETALSTECHBonanza Gold Intersection at Sturec Gold MineMTS9:05amMETCASHLTDLong-term supply agreement with AURNIC9:32amNICKLMINESAngel Nickel Receives 'IUI' Commercial Sales LicenceNST8:20amNTH STARResources, Reserves and Exploration UpdateNVA9:28amNOVA MINSnow Lake Lithium Announces Drill ResultsNWC9:36amNEWWORLDRKoba Resources Demerger Completed and ASX ListingNWE8:08amNORWESTResults of Share Purchase PlanOSP8:57amOSPREY MEDVoluntary SuspensionPCK8:13amPAINCHEKQuarterly Investor Update PresentationPDN8:17amPALADINSuccessful Completion of A$15 Million Share Purchase PlanPEC9:54amPERPET RESBeharra White Sand Bulk Testing UpdatePFE8:21amPANTERAHigh Grade Manganese Targets Identified at WeelarranaPPL9:27amPUREPROFILQ3 FY22 Results PresentationPPL9:23amPUREPROFILQ3 FY22 Business UpdatePRO8:30amPROPHECYProphecy Investor Presentation May 2022PXX8:22amPOLARXMineralisation seen in all holes drilled at Humboldt RangeQAL8:16amQUALITASFY22 Prospectus Forecasts UpgradeQAL8:11amQUALITASQualitas Investor PresentationRON9:29amRONINExploration to commence at the Vetas ProjectRPG9:15amRAPTISReinstatement to QuotationSBW9:22amSHEKELSBW reports FY22 Q1 revenue growth of 22% on pcp (unaudited)SEN8:54amSENETASTrading haltSGQ11:28amST GEORGEPresentation to RIU Resources Conference SydneySGQ9:01amST GEORGEStep-Up in Exploration for St GeorgeSHN8:35amSUNSHGOLDRIU Resources Round-Up PresentationSKY11:20amSKYMETALSRIU Sydney Conference PresentationSNG9:34amSIRENGOLDAnother high grade intersection at Alexander RiverSOP9:23amSYNERTECFY22 Q3 Trading & Business UpdateSRH12:38pmSAFEROADSThird Quarter Market UpdateSRN2:23pmSUREFIREVB Beneficiation Study Update Confirms Economic ViabilitySTK8:24amSTRICKLANDMillrose Gold Mineralisation Grows Along Strike and at DepthSTX8:12amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Flow Test Materially Exceeds ExpectationsSVM9:40amSOVEREIGNReinstatement to Official QuotationSVM9:40amSOVEREIGNInstitutional Placement to Raise $15mTCG9:13amTURACOGOLDEncouraging Auger Results at Natoga, Tongon North ProjectTIA9:48amTIAN AN AUSuspension from QuotationTNR8:59amTORIANNew Wishbone Yttrium Discovery at Mt Stirling ProjectTPD8:12amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Flow Test Materially Exceeds ExpectationsVRT10:08amVIRTUSReinstatement to QuotationVRT10:08amVIRTUSTarget's StatementWCG9:16amWEBCENTRALMarket Update and Q3 FY22 ResultsWOW8:21amWOOLWORTHSThird Quarter Sales Results


----------



## barney (4 May 2022)

3.50pm Wednesday 5th May


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG9:23amVICTORYExceptional Drilling ResultsAAR8:42amASTRALAKN: Downhole geophysics provide high priority drill targetsACW9:16amACTINOGENActinogen trial results & strategic update presentationACW9:14amACTINOGENActinogen prioritizes Alzheimers Disease & DepressionAGS9:03amALLIANCEDespatch of Target StatementAHI12:19pmADVANCEDHIAHI Revision to Appendix 4C for quarter ended 31 March 2022AIZ8:03amAIR N.Z.Trading HaltAKN8:42amAUKINGDownhole geophysics provide high priority drill targetsALV11:45amALVOMINRIU Investor PresentationALY11:30amALCHEMYRESRIU Sydney Resources Roundup PresentationANZ7:37amANZ BANKANZ 1H 2022 Results Presentation & Investor Discussion PackANZ7:34amANZ BANKNews Release - ANZ 2022 Half Year Result & Proposed DividendANZ7:30amANZ BANKANZ Half Year Results, Dividend Announcement & Appendix 4DAOF9:33amAU OFFICEMarket UpdateARB8:53amARB CORPMarket UpdateARN11:34amALDOROCritical Metal Drilling to commence at WyemandooART9:54amAIRTASKERAirtasker acquires Oneflare and announces capital raiseART9:50amAIRTASKERInvestor Presentation Oneflare AcquisitionART8:58amAIRTASKERTrading HaltARV8:16amARTEMISPaterson 2021 Drill First Results 2022 Programme UpdateAS19:44amANGELAngel achieves new monthly sales recordASB10:29amAUSTAL LTDAustal USA awarded contract for EPF16AVZ9:24amAVZ MINSMinisterial Decree Received to Award the Mining LicenceAW19:49amAWMETALSDrilling Continues to Deliver at West DesertAZI8:00amALTAMINAltamin Response to VBS BidBGL8:09amBELLEVUEResource UpdateBKT9:18amBLACKROCKTrading HaltBNR9:40amBULLETINRIU Sydney PresentationBNR9:35amBULLETINGeko Gold Mine Royalty ReceivedBOT10:12amBOTANIXDermatology Asset Acquired to Accelerate Path to RevenueBPT10:09amBEACHMacquarie Australia Conference presentationBRK8:14amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Completion Service Company AppointedBST8:15amBESTLESSMacquarie Conference Presentation and Trading UpdateBUX9:08amBUXTONRESBuxton to advance 100% owned Yalbra Graphite ProjectCAY9:27amCANYONSuspension From Official QuotationCFO12:33pmCFOAMAmended Appendix 4C - section 8.6CIA8:15amCHAMP IRONFirst Shipment from Bloom Lake Mine Phase II ExpansionCRR9:20amCRITICAL18.1m of Visual Spodumene - Step Out Hole 5 at Mavis LakeCUV9:31amCLINUVELPositive Final Results in Stroke Study CUV801CXM10:27amCENTREXEntitlement Offer ResultsDAF8:13amDIS ALASKAChulitna Project - Partin Creek Geophysical SurveyECF9:07amELANOR COMECF Despatches Retail Entitlement Offer BookletEFE9:27amEASTERNRESStrategic Partnership with YongxingEL88:10amELEVATEURA22% Increase in Uranium Mineral ResourcesELO8:16amELMOSFTWREELMO Software Q3 Business UpdateEMR11:45amEMERALDTOV: Bullseye Mining Limited 05 - Panel Declines to ConductEMV10:07amEMVISIONEMVision Secures Strategic Agreement With KeysightEQR12:57pmEQ RESHigh-Grade King-Veins Extend Towards West Dyke AreaERM8:15amEMMERSONRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up Investor PresentationFLT8:15amFLIGHT CTRFLT Macquarie Conference PresentationFLX9:30amFELIXCapital raising investor presentationFLX9:06amFELIXInEight makes strategic investment in FelixFNT9:39amFRONTIER960.1ppm TREO in Historic Surface Sample at Mt Clere ProjectFZO9:19amFAMILYZONEFamily Zone raises $42M to fund Qustodio acquisitionG889:32amMILEAircore Drilling to Commence at YuinmeryGAL8:25amGALILEODrilling Hits Nickel and Copper Sulphides at NorsemanGLL9:38amGAL ENERGYGalilee Energy - Investor UpdateGMA8:45amGENWORTHGMA Q122 APRA GIILSGSN10:19amGREATSOUTHEIS DRILLING GRANT AWARDED FOR EAST LAVERTON NICKEL PROJECTHFR9:14amHIGHFIELDProject Financing - Mandate Letter SignedHUM8:58amHUMMGROUPhummgroup 3Q22 business updateIMD8:15amIMDEXMacquarie Australia Conference 2022 PresentationIPT8:17amIMPACT MINRIU Sydney Resources Round-Up 2022 PresentationJBH8:15amJB HI-FISales UpdateKGL11:10amKGLReward Assay ResultsKLI8:32amKILLIGroundwork begins at the West Tanami Gold and REE ProjectLLC9:05amLEND LEASELendlease presentation at Macquarie Australia ConferenceMAT9:31amMATSA RESRIU Sydney PresentationMDI9:12amRIU Barkly Copper Gold Growth Plan and FocusMEL9:18amMETGASCOVali Pipeline Tie-In Agreement ExecutedMGT9:40amMAGNETITEMines and Money Conference PresentationMIN8:11amMINERALRESMacquarie Australia Conference PresentationMML8:09amMEDUSAManaging Director's Investor Presentation at EGMMQR10:02amMARQUEESPP COMPLETION AND UPDATE ON EARN IN AGREEMENTSMTM10:56amMTMONGERMt Monger Drilling CompleteMXI1:41pmMAXIPARTSMXI - Final Truckzone PaymentNCK8:16amNICK SCALIMacquarie Conference Investor PresentationNEC8:14amNINE ENTPresentation to Macquarie ConferenceNIC9:24amNICKLMINESOwnership Interst in Oracle Nickel Increased to 30%NOU10:14amNOUMI LTDResults of Capital RaisingNYM8:41amNARRYERNI-CU-PGE and REE Exploration underway at Narryer ProjectODM8:42amODINEM and Geochemical Programmes underway at KoonenberryOMX9:39amORANGEDrilling has Commenced at Wisemans CreekPBX8:08amPACIFICBAPacific Bauxite Reinstatement to ASXPCI10:24amPERPCREDITUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - PCIPEN9:04amPENINSULALance License Amendment GrantedPG19:12amPEARGLOBALTrading HaltPIL9:23amPEPPERMINTPeppermint granted Electronic Money Issuer LicencePVL9:59amPOWERHOUSEInvestment in Urbix Inc.PXX11:15amPOLARXEntitlement OfferQEM9:59amQEMLIMITED$2.4m Placement to Accelerate Julia Creek DevelopmentRAS8:13amRAGUSAMaiden Drilling Program Completed at Burracoppin ProjectRDT9:53amRED DIRTMetallurgical results 74% recovery to 6.2% Li2O concentrateRGI11:45amROTOGROResponse to ASX Aware QueryRGI10:04amROTOGROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRHY8:59amRHYTHM BIORhythm Closes Final Clinical Trial SiteRMI9:32amRES MININGSuspension From Official QuotationRNO9:09amRHINOMEDCompletion of Retail EntitlementRNU11:00amRENASCORShare Purchase Plan BookletRXM9:22amREXMINCorporate Presentation - RIU ConferenceRZI8:16amRAIZINVESTApril 2022 - Key MetricsSEN10:41amSENETASSenetas successfully completes A$5 million share placementSEQ9:18amSEQUOIAMarket Update and Commencement of Buy BackSGI10:27amSTEALTHQ3 FY22 Trading UpdateSI69:44amSIXSIG METDrilling Imminent at Monument Gold ProjectSLZ9:21amSULTANAircore Results for Kulin Hill NI-Sulphide Target ReceivedSRN9:21amSUREFIREAmended Beneficiation Study Update Economic ViabilitySSR8:12amSSR MININGFirst Quarter 2022 ResultsSWM9:10amSEVENWESTSWM Investor Presentation and Trading UpdateTGH9:16amTERRAGENTerragen to present at the NWR Virtual ConferenceTGM10:07amTHETAPlacement Completed to Progress the TGME Underground ProjectTIA11:43amTIAN AN AUReinstatement to QuotationTIE11:12amTIETTOTietto Receives APG Heap Leach Gold Recoveries up to 95%TNG10:41amTNGTNG Receives $3.7M Research & Development RebateTOE8:17amTORO ENERGPit Re-Optimisation Increases Potential Uranium OreTOR9:52amTORQUE METInvestor Presentation May 2022TPP10:45amTEMPOTempo 2022 AGM Chairman and CEO PresentationTPW8:11amTEMPLE WEBTPW launches The Build and provides Trading UpdateTWD2:30pmTAMAWOODAIR Update, Better Than Expected Sales, Construction DelaysTWD2:08pmTAMAWOODSupplementary Independent Expert ReportVAR8:13amVARISCANMultiple New, Extensive IP Anomalies at BuenahoraVEN9:18amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Pipeline Tie-In Agreement ExecutedVEN9:11amVINENERGYVali Tie-In Agreement executedVMM8:31amVIRIDISSmoky Project UpdateVRS1:15pmVERISVeris Investor Presentation - NWR Virtual ConferenceVRT9:20amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 04R - Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsWEL9:36amWINCHESTERWhite Hat 2106 Oil Production up 36% after WorkoverWMG9:11amWESTERNLTDTwo Zones of Visible Nickel Sulphides in Hole MTD012WRM9:50amWHITEROCKWhite Rock Capital RaisingZMI1:16pmZINCOFIREResponse to ASX Aware QueryZMI10:35amZINCOFIRECapital Raising and Drilling Commences


----------



## barney (5 May 2022)

Post CLOSE: Thursday 5th May



CodeTimeNameHeadingAGN9:11amARGENICAGLP Safety Studies Successfully CompletedAIS8:17amAERISRESHLX: Significant extension to high grade copper shoot - CanbAIZ8:50amAIR N.Z.Air NZ completes shortfall bookbuildALT1:12pmANALYTICAR and D tax Incentive receiptAMC8:18amAMCOR PLCForm 10-Q - 3Q 22 ResultsAML9:15amAEON METALTrading HaltAMP9:07amAMPAMP Ltd provides Q1 22 AUM and cashflows updateANR10:03amANATARA LSAnatara Lifesciences announces leadership changeAOU9:12amAUROCH MINFurther High-Grade Nickel Sulphides at SaintsAQZ8:31amAAVIATIONAlliance enters a scheme implementation deed with QantasAQZ8:24amAAVIATIONQAN: Qantas to Acquire Alliance AviationART10:07amAIRTASKERAirtasker completes Private PlacementAS28:20amASKARI METDetailed Field Exploration Campaign at Yarrie CompleteAUA1:34pmAUDEARAAustralian Market UpdateAUZ9:22amAUST MINESExploration update - Biloela ProjectAYT9:52amAYTMETALSNew High Grade Assays up to 16g/t Au at Austin Gold ProjectBGP7:30amBRISCOE1st Quarter Sales to 1 May 2022BIL5:58pmICORECASHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTBOC4:40pmBOUGVLLE.C2022 Chairman's Address to ShareholdersBSA9:51amBSA AUSTSecurity Class Suspension from Quotation BSAOBTC10:37amBTC HEALTHDOH confirms no change to Prostheses List benefitsBWX9:16amBWXLIMITEDBWX - Full Year FY22 ForecastBYH3:34pmBRYAH RESGabanintha Gold Drilling ResultsCAV8:20amCARNAVALEMLEM survey underway at Grey Dam targeting Nickel sulphidesCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOAssays confirm up to 24m cobalt mineralisation widths at BHACIM10:18amCIMICCIMICs CPB SELECTED FOR $245M M12 WESTERN PACKAGECVV11:19amCARAVELMINPFS Update - Caravel Copper ProjectDBO9:15amDIABLOEncouraging Results from Western DesertDCX8:17amDISCOVEXSurface Sampling defines exceptional target at EdjudinaDEL3:01pmDELOREANCPShare Purchase Plan Raises $1.63mECX8:18amECLIPXFY22 Half Year Results - Media ReleaseECX8:18amECLIPXFY22 Half Year Results - PresentationECX8:18amECLIPXAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportEFE9:13amEASTERNRESExtensive LCT Pegmatites at Trigg HillEXR10:19amELIXIR NRGOperations UpdateFML8:16amFOCUS MINEuro Deposits Builds Laverton Gold Project Resource BaseGEN8:19amGENMINCorporate PresentationGIB9:40amGIBBRIVERPhase 7 Drilling Discovers New Gold Shoot at Edjudina WAGLV9:41amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Mobilisation of Equipment Commenced for DrillingGML9:09amGATEWAYSurface Sampling defines exceptional target at EdjudinaGSR8:16amGREENSTOMore High-Grade Gold Intercepts at Burbanks NorthGTE9:13amGREAT WESTTrading HaltHLX8:17amHELIXSignificant extension to high grade copper shoot - CanbelegoHT19:06amHT&E LTDSEG: Acquisition of 4KQ 693AM Radio LicenceHT18:40amHT&E LTDHT&E signs conditional contract to sell 4KQHT18:21amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM PresentationHT18:21amHT&E LTDHT&E AGM Market UpdateIMC6:26pmIMMURONAppointment of Mr Steven Lydeamore as Chef Executive OfficerISE5:58pmIENHNCDCSHFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTIYL5:58pmIYIELDPLUSFINAL DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENTJHG6:28pmJANUSNotification of buy-back - JHGKNI4:57pmKUNIKOShare Purchase Plan BookletKRM9:01amKINGSROSESignificant Rhodium Mineralisation Confirmed at PenikatLIS9:00amLISENERGYLIS - Future Battery Industries Cooperative Research CentreLOV8:22amLOVISAMacquarie Conference Presentation May 2022LRV10:28amLARVOTTOHigh Priority Drill Target Defined - Copper Cobalt ProspectMAP9:50amMICROBAMicroba Accelerates Cancer ProgramMCT8:16amMETALICITYEntitlement Issue ProspectusMFG8:35amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - April 2022MMG10:00amMONGERGOLDDrilling at Providence Uncovers Significant Gold ResultsMNS9:07amMAGNISExceptional Anode Results Using Mechanical Processes OnlyMRI1:47pmMYREWARDSAmended Appendix 4C and Line of Credit FacilityMRI12:08pmMYREWARDSResponse to ASX Aware QueryNAB8:01amNAT. BANK2022 Half Year Investor PresentationNAB8:00amNAT. BANK2022 Half Year Results SummaryNAB8:00amNAT. BANKAppendix 4DNC69:10amNANOLLOSECollaboration with von Holzhausen to Develop Vegan LeatherNKL9:18amNICKELXLTDEIS Drilling Grant for Cosmos South Nickel ProjectNPM8:19amNEWPEAKFinland Gold Project-Final ResultsNWL9:53amNETWEALTHAmendment on ASX announcementNWL8:32amNETWEALTHUpdate following RBA announcement and interest rate changeOBL11:37amOMNIBRIDGENew A$250 million 5-year Debt FacilityOMH9:26amOM HLDNGSUSD120M Offer to Acquire 25% Interest in Malaysian EntitiesORR9:31amORECORPDFS Completion and Kilimani MRE update within Nyanzaga SMLPFE7:25pmPANTERAEntitlement offer documentPFE7:24pmPANTERANon-renounceable loyalty offerPL88:16amPLATO INMXSpecial 5th birthday dividend of $0.0055 per sharePOL9:21amPOLYMETALSExploration Accelerating at Mansala Gold ProjectPRM9:42amPROMINENCEMOBILISATION OF EQUIPMENT COMMENCED FOR DRILLING SASANOF-1PRN9:38amPERENTIPerenti's FY22 portfolio management delivers $134.7m cashQAN8:31amQANTASAQZ:Alliance enters a scheme implementation deed with QantasQAN8:24amQANTASQantas to Acquire Alliance AviationQBE9:34amQBE INSURPerformance UpdateQFE9:50amQUICKFEETrading HaltRLF9:44amRLFAGTECHRLF Secures $1.2M Annual Forward Sales ContractsROG9:50amRED SKYKillanoola Project Potential Up To 93 mmbblsS2R8:19amS2RESOURCERIU Sydney Conference PresentationSBR9:15amSABRE RESWA Govt Co-Funding for High-Grade Ni Sulphide DrillingSEG9:06amSPORTS ENTAcquisition of 4KQ 693AM Radio LicenceSEL7:06pmSELFWEALTHSuspension from Trading Status - SELFSIQ8:19amSMARTGROUPMacquarie Conference Presentation and Business UpdateSPT9:54amSPLITITResponse to ASX Aware QuerySRJ11:46amSRJTECHNOSRJ acquisition of STATS not proceedingSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEMid-West Geothermal Power Project Inferred ResourceSWF9:06amSELFWEALTHDatt Capital Statement to MembersSXL9:00amSTHNXMEDIAMacquarie Australia Conference and trading updateTBA3:28pmTOMBOLAMassive Sulphide Intersected in First Drill at Little DukeTBA12:45pmTOMBOLATrading HaltTBA11:21amTOMBOLAPause in TradingTBA9:14amTOMBOLAMASSIVE SULPHIDES INTERSECTED IN FIRST DRILL AT LITTLE DUKETER9:33amTERRACOMFurther US$15m debt reduction to the Euroclear BondTMX9:59amTERRAINLort River REE Project Highly Prospective Tenements GrantedTOR8:19amTORQUE METElectromagnetic Survey of New Nickel TargetsTSC8:19amTWENTY7 CORover Gold Project updateTTM9:34amTITANMINHigh Grade Gold & Silver Results at Dynasty Gold ProjectVCD8:48amVICCENTSTMarch 2022 quarterly updateVCX8:39amVICINITYMarch 2022 quarterly updateVMS9:46amVENTUREMINRIU Sydney Resources Roundup Presentation - May 2022VRS9:32amVERISVeris Awarded Further Pipeline Survey Works in WAVRT6:24pmVIRTUSVirtus releases CapVest Transaction BookletVRT11:14amVIRTUSCourt orders CapVest scheme meeting and transaction bookletVUK4:10pmV MONEY UKDividend DeclarationVYS8:17amVYSARNLTDOperations And Earnings UpdateYTM7:07pmEQTSuspension from Trading Status - YTMQF3


----------



## barney (6 May 2022)

Midday Friday 6th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingAGL10:56amAGL ENERGYCourt approves convening of Scheme MeetingAIR11:16amASTIVITATamawood Construction Impacts and Takeover Offer UpdateAM78:35amARCADIALTDJORC Mineral Resource at Swanson Tantalum Project doublesAMS8:29amATOMOSTrading UpdateAUC9:18amAUC Completes 30,000m Drilling CampaignAWJ8:46amAURICMINJeffreys Find Metallurgical Testwork ResultsBKT9:34amBLACKROCKBlack Rock Raises $25M in PlacementCAI8:30amCALIDUSRESCalidus Pours First Gold at WarrawoonaCCR10:36amCREDIT CLRCCR SALES UPDATE - APRILCI18:21amCREDITLCompletion of Consolidation of Issued CapitalCOE9:02amCOOPEROperations updateCRN9:52amCORONADOResponse to MediaDOR11:23amDORIEMUSHorse Hill UpdateEGG8:27amENEROFiftyFive5 acquires TLE and TDE from Enero portfolioGGE9:37amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Drilling UpdateGQG8:31amGQGPARTNRSFUM as at 30 April 2022IHL8:46amINHEALTHTrading HaltJDO8:21amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update - April 2022MBL8:32amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Group FY22 Management Discussion and AnalysisMBL8:20amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Group FY22 PresentationMBL8:18amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Group FY22 Media ReleaseMBL8:17amMACQINCOMEMacquarie Group Appendix 4E March 2022MMR9:20amMEC RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMNB9:12amMINBOS RESTrading HaltMOH9:44amMOHO RESPositive Geochemical Nickel Review of Black Swan SouthMQG8:32amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY22 Management Discussion and AnalysisMQG8:20amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY22 PresentationMQG8:18amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group FY22 Media ReleaseMQG8:17amMACQ GROUPMacquarie Group Appendix 4E March 2022MQR9:57amMARQUEEFurther wide zones of Cu intersected at Lone StarNOR8:22amNORWOODEntitlement Issue ProspectusNOR8:21amNORWOODFully Underwritten Entitlement IssueNWS8:28amNEWS CORPFY2022 Third Quarter Earnings ReleaseOPT8:22amOPTHEAOpthea Data for OPT-302 for PCV presented at ARVO 2022OSP9:49amOSPREY MEDUpdate from OspreyPG19:32amPEARGLOBALPearl Global Limited Capital RaisingPNM10:00amPACIFICNMLApplication for New Tenement BH and Kolosori UpdatePRM9:36amPROMINENCEProminence Energy Ltd Investor PresentationREA8:00amREA GROUPREA Group Q3 FY22 financial information releasedSFG8:31amSEAFARMSMr McMahon Stepping Down as CEO and Executive ChairmanST18:59amSPIRIT TECTrading haltTBA9:20amTOMBOLATrading HaltTHR8:30amTHORMININGElectromagnetic Survey Commences over Nickel GossanTPD8:28amTALONENERGSuccessful completion of $11 million Share PlacementWGR8:46amWESTERNGRLRC Drilling Program Extended at Gold Duke ProjectXPN9:38amXPON TECHXPON's Wondaris Becomes Google CMU Partner


----------



## barney (9 May 2022)

11am Monday 9th May 


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG9:32amALTERRAUpdated Feasibility Model Demonstrates Strong Economics2BE10:18amTUBIAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial AccountsAAC8:28amAUST AG COAACo Property RevaluationABV10:04amADV BRAKEABT delivers all brake mechanisms for Thales Hawkei ProjectADX9:08amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Well - Higher Prodn Rates & Reservoir PerformanceAM78:53amARCADIALTDNickel project mineral systems approach resultsAM78:48amARCADIALTDStudy advances work program for Lithium-in-BrinesAML10:09amAEON METALProspectusAML10:08amAEON METALSuccessful A$7.2m Placement and Launch of Rights Issue OfferARR9:12amARAREEARTHMajor Rare Earths Deposit Confirmed at Halleck CreekATX9:10amAMPLIAAMP945 Pre-IND Meeting OutcomeAUB10:40amAUB GROUPPause in TradingAUB10:03amAUB GROUPProposed issue of securities - AUBAUB9:00amAUB GROUPInvestor Presentation - Tysers Acquisition & Capital RaisingAUB8:35amAUB GROUPAcquisition of Tysers and Capital RaisingAUB8:14amAUB GROUPTrading HaltAVZ9:20amAVZ MINSTrading HaltAX88:26amACCELERATEAX8 and Vytas Deliver Tambellup JORC ResourcesAYA8:39amARTRYAArtrya Signs First U.S. Hospital Clinical PartnershipBEE9:57amBROO LTDPause in tradingBPM8:25amBPM MINDrilling underway at Hawkins lead-zinc projectCHZ8:46amCHESSERGold mineralisation extended at Karakara, Diamba SudCNB9:32amCARNABYRESStunning Drill Results 68m @ 2.4% Copper at Greater DuchessCVV9:42amCARAVELMINRights Issue - Revised TermsDCX9:40amDISCOVEXSTUNNING DRILL RESULTS FROM GREATER DUCHESS PROJECT - CNBDLT8:58amDELTADRONEDelta Drone International Granted BVLOS Licence in AustraliaDRA9:14amDRAGLOBALTrading HaltDRE8:25amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Complete at Illaara ProjectDXB9:14amDIMERIXFDA IND Approval for Phase 3 Study of DMX-200 in FSGSEHE8:27amESTIA HLTHOngoing Impact of COVID-19EIQ8:24amECHOIQLTDSale of Prometheus Information Pty. LimitedEV18:28amEVOLENERGYBinding offtake agreement for Chilalo coarse flake graphiteEVR9:13amEVRESOURCEEVR Commences Exploration at the New Standard ProjectEZZ9:58amEZZ LIFEEZZ establishes international store on DouyinFSF7:31amFONTERRAFonterra revises its 2021/22 forecast Farmgate Milk PriceGAL9:28amGALILEOTrading HaltGAS9:57amSTATE GASCarbon Management Project Joint VentureGDA8:23amGOODDRIQ3 FY22 Sales UpdateGLL9:33amGAL ENERGYGlenaras drilling updateHXG8:24amHEXAGONUpdate on Hexagon's Ni-Cu-PGE Drill Program at McIntoshICG8:24amINCA MINLSFrewena Drilling Update and Jean Elson Geophysics UpdateK2F8:23amK2FLYTDBHP Group Engages K2fly for Ground Disturbance SolutionLCL8:25amLOS CERROSMiraflores type breccias intersected at depthLEL9:30amLITHENERGYGeophysics Expanded as LEL Prepares for Lithium DrillingLYK8:25amLYKOSMETALLykos commences drilling at CajniceMFG9:21amMAG FINCSale of shares in Guzman y GomezMML8:26amMEDUSAChange of Name, ASX Ticker and ConstitutionNET8:43amNETLINKZNetlinkz Secures $10 Million Loan FacilityNHE10:22amNOBLHELIUMApproval to Commence AGG & Magnetics ProgramNRX8:25amNORONEXLTDIn-Fill Soils and New Drill Plan on Namibian Copper ProjectNUH8:35amNUHEARANUH Announces New CEO and Roth Capital to Explore US ListingNWS8:22amNEWS CORPSEC Form 10-QNXM8:28amNEXUS MINSBroad High-Grade Gold Mineralisation Grows Crusader-TemplarNZO7:31amNZ OIL&GASRenounceable Issue Offer DocumentOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTAcquisition of two premium villages - presentationOCA7:32amOCEA HEALTAcquisition of two premium villagesORN9:39amORION MINOrion Exclusivity for Northern Cape Battery Metal RefineryORN9:22amORION MINTerm Sheets for US87M to Advance Prieska Project DevelopmentPSI8:51amPSC INSURMOU - UK Retail JV with AUB GroupPSI8:49amPSC INSURAUB: Acquisition of Tysers and Capital RaisingPSI8:35amPSC INSURAUB: Acquisition of Tysers and Capital RaisingQFE9:11amQUICKFEEShare Placement completion, Share Purchase Plan launchedSGR8:47amSTAR ENTRebate Programs Suspension & Interim Executive AppointmentsSRJ9:26amSRJTECHNOSecures another flange integrity and hot bolting campaignST18:45amSPIRIT TECSpirit agrees to sell fixed wireless assets for up to $21MSUN8:31amSUNCORPAPS 330 31 March 2022TPG8:28amTPGLIMITEDSale of TPG Tower AssetsTSC8:24amTWENTY7 COLarge gold-in-soil anomalisms confirmed at YarbuTYR8:48amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 112 - Week Ended 6 May 2022VR18:26amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales & TCV UpdateVRT9:43amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 05 Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsVVA9:53amVIVALEISURRapidly Approaching FY22 Milestone TargetsWA18:27amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Exploration UpdateWBC7:30amWESTPACWestpac 1H22 Presentation and Investor Discussion PackWBC7:30amWESTPACWestpac 2022 Half Year ResultWBC7:30amWESTPACWestpac 2022 Interim Financial Results AnnouncementWFL9:32amWELLFULLYLTrading HaltWNX10:00amWELLNEXWellnex Life to raise $7.5 million via Convertible NoteWR19:18amWINSOMEWinsome Expands Lithium Exploration Footprint in QuebecWWI8:35amWEST WITSPresentation - 121 Mining Investment - Cape TownXST10:10amXSTATEAnshof-3 Well Test Results Update


----------



## barney (10 May 2022)

Late post CLOSE: Tuesday 10th May


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:22amADALTAAdAlta presentation at Bioshares Biotech Summit3DA9:29amAMAEROINTTrading Halt88E8:21am88 ENERGYProject Icewine - Independent Third-Party Mapping CompleteAAR8:26amASTRALAKN: Promising initial results from Onedin metallurgy testAGE9:45amSamphire Project Update including further assay resultsAGR10:09amAGUIA RESTrading HaltAGR9:52amAGUIA RESPause in TradingAHN11:54amATHENA RESByro Magnetite - Midwest Green SteelAKN8:26amAUKINGPromising initial results from Onedin metallurgy testworkANW8:29amAUS TINAppointment of CEOARC12:42pmARC FUNDSProposed Launch of ARC Emerging Managers LICARC11:25amARC FUNDSPause In TradingATA9:03amATTURRAAtturra to acquire Perth-based HayesAUB9:45amAUB GROUPAUB completes institutional component of $350m capital raiseAUN9:33amAURUMINMt Palmer Lithium Exploration UpdateAUZ3:49pmAUST MINESASIC proceedingsAUZ11:47amAUST MINESTrading HaltAUZ11:37amAUST MINESPause in TradingAZI8:21amALTAMINAltamin Board Recommendation to Reject Takeover BidBDG8:51amBLK DRAGONBlack Dragon EIA Dossier on Public Comments SubmittedBEM9:36amBLACKEARTHFurther Outstanding drill results achieved at Razafy NWBID9:54amBILL IDSuccessful completion of Share Purchase PlanBMT8:39amBEAMTREEHDBMT signs USD$7M 5-year contract for RippleDown DiagnosticsBNL8:22amBLUESTARPlan of Development and Facility Feed Study CommencedCBR10:33amCARBON REVMarket updateCRN8:27amCORONADODeclaration Special DividendsCRN8:23amCORONADOForm 10-Q Lodged with SECCXO9:36amCORE EXPFinal 2021 Lithium Drilling Assays ReceivedDRA3:46pmDRAGLOBALTOV: DRA Declaration of Unacceptable CircumstancesDTM9:41amDARTMINTrading HaltEDE9:06amEDEN INNOVNon Renounceable Rights Issue ProspectusEMD8:38amEMYRIALFurther positive MDMA analogue screening results receivedENN11:14amELANORResponse to Media ArticleENN9:49amELANORPause in TradingEOS9:06amELEC OPTICEOS achieves Directed Energy drone defence milestoneERM8:53amEMMERSONVisual copper intersected in drilling at Hermitage projectEVR9:30amEVRESOURCEEVR Revises Terms to Acquire Don Enrique ProjectFDR10:59amFINDERKanga-1 drilling updateFEG9:34amFAR EASTWonogiri Project UpdateGBR8:21amGREATBOULD3D-IP highlights extensive sulphide targets at Mulga BillGBZ8:43amGBMRESOURCImpressive drill results at Twin Hills - 49m @ 5.18 g/t AuGGG9:46amGREENLANDNotification From Government of GreenlandGLV9:43amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Well Attracts LSE Listed PartnerIAP4:35pmIRONGATEGPInvestor Presentation - FY22 ResultsIAP4:15pmIRONGATEGPDividend DetailsIAP4:08pmIRONGATEGPAppendix 4EIHL9:13amINHEALTHIHL-216A Preclinical Study ResultsIIQ8:38amINOVIQ LTDIIQ Investor PresentationIMU8:31amIMUGENEIMU RECEIVES ETHICS APPROVAL TO START HER-VAXX NextHERIZONJTL9:55amJAYEXCorrection 31 March 2022 Appendix 4CJYC8:19amJOYCETrading and Corporate UpdateKAU9:19amKAISERREEFProject Divestment DiscussionKCN11:41amKINGSGATEFunding secured for the Chatree Gold MineKGL9:45amKGLCompletion of Entitlement Offer Raising $23.04 millionKLI9:05amKILLISuccessful EIS funding received for West TanamiKRR9:50amKING RIVERSpeewah - Vanadium Salt Roast TestworkLAN12:46pmLANYON INVRecapitalisation with ARC Funds LimitedLIC10:49amLIFESTYLELifestyle Communities Trading UpdateLNK3:28pmLINK ADMINExplanatory Booklet registered with ASICLNK12:08pmLINK ADMINCourt Approves Convening of Scheme MeetingMCT9:26amMETALICITYMCT Bid Declared Fair & Reasonable, NME valued at 0 - 1 cpsMLS8:20amMETALS AUSSpectacular Zinc Intersection & Sulphide Discovery - ManindiMNB9:58amMINBOS RESRNT-EP affirms support for Green Hydrogen & Ammonia ProjectMPX5:14pmMUSTERAMPX Secures Approval for Service Station DevelopmentMVL8:28amMARVELGOLDMulti-element soils confirm coherent anomalies at YanfolilaMVP3:35pmMEDICALDEVMVP signs new Penthrox licensing agreement in CanadaMXC4:41pmMGC PHARMAPatent Granted for CannEpiL SNEDDSNME9:26amNEX METALSMCT: Bid Declared Fair & Reasonable, NME valued at 0 - 1 cpsNZK7:30amNZKSALMONNZKS completes rights offerOBM8:44amORABANDAOperational UpdateODE12:03pmODESSAMINUpdated - Drilling and Bulk Sampling Plans at AriesOKU8:28amOKLO RESMVL: Multi-element soils confirm coherent anomalies YanfolilOSL4:07pmONCOSILOncoSil Entitlement Offer BookletOSX9:50amOSTEOPOREOSX Enter Oral & Maxillofacial Market in Australia & NZPAM4:28pmPA METALSRevised Drilling Update - 22 April 2022PDL9:20amPENDALDividend/Distribution - PDLPDL8:47amPENDAL2022 Interim Profit Announcement Shareholder UpdatePDL8:46amPENDAL2022 Interim Profit Announcement Analyst PresentationPDL8:44amPENDAL2022 Interim Profit Announcement ASX AnnouncementPDL8:43amPENDAL2022 Interim Profit Announcement Appendix 4D Interim ReportPRM9:44amPROMINENCENew Listed LSE Listed Partner - Sasanof-1 WellPUR8:21amPURSUITMINWarrior Project Exploration UpdateREC8:26amRECHARGEBroad Sulphide Zones in Diamond Drilling at Brandy Hill SthRFX1:10pmREDFLOWRedflow Commercial Strategy Update May 2022RUL12:31pmRPMGLOBALUpdate on Software Sales ARR and TCV FY2022 (to-date)SAU9:45amSTHN GOLDAppointment of CEO/Managing DirectorSIS4:20pmSIMBLEExecutive Leadership ChangesSKY9:44amSKYMETALSFurther Broad Tin Mineralisation Intercepted at TallebungSNG8:26amSIRENGOLDSiren Pegs High Grade Langdons Reef at ReeftonSRN11:37amSUREFIREPerenjori West High Priority Targets IdentifiedTAR9:05amTARUGAMINIonic Adsorption Clay Style REEs Confirmed at Morgans CreekTBA12:26pmTOMBOLAReinstatement to Official QuotationTBA12:26pmTOMBOLATombola Raised $10.5 MillionTBA10:09amTOMBOLASuspension from Official QuotationTMK9:19amTMKENERGYDrilling and Testing Completed at Snow Leopard - 1TPD9:19amTALONENERGTMK: Drilling and Testing Completed at Snow Leopard - 1TTB2:06pmTOTALBRAINTotal Brain Announces 5-Year Extension of AARP ContractWFL10:39amWELLFULLYLInvestor Webinar PresentationWFL9:47amWELLFULLYLPlacement and Share Purchase PlanWMC10:15amWILUNAHigh-Grade Gold Zone at Lower East Lode


----------



## barney (11 May 2022)

12.54pm Wednesday 11th May


CodeTimeNameHeading14D12:14pm1414DEGREECommencement of Final Connection Process for AuroraAGR9:30amAGUIA RESFavourable First Instance Decision in TEPP Legal ProceedingsAL88:58amALDERANAL8 drilling continues to intersect high-grade oxide goldAS29:14amASKARI METLithium Mineralisation Footprint Expanded at Barrow CreekASX9:46amASXCHESS Replacement Project - Delay to April 2023 Go-LiveAUR9:35amAURISMINEDrilling Results-Forrest Copper & Feather Cap Gold ProjectsAUZ10:47amAUST MINESASIC ProceedingsAVL9:19amAUSTVANADSales of Coates and Nowthanna Hill ProjectsAVZ9:14amAVZ MINSSuspension from Official QuotationAW112:28pmAWMETALSResponse to ASX Query LetterAWJ8:22amAURICMINExceptional Result - Munda Metallurgical TestworkBEE10:33amBROO LTDSuspension from official quotationBGT9:40amBIOGENETECUpdate on Development Program with BASFBNL8:19amBLUESTARHelium Exploration Well Permitting Update- Galactica-PegasusBNR9:41amBULLETINNew LIDAR Survey at Ravensthorpe Lithium ProjectBSA10:55amBSA AUSTFinalisation of ANREO with App.2A and associated documentsBTR9:29amBRIGHTSTAExpanded Drill Program at Cork Tree WellCAI8:17amCALIDUSRESHigh-grade lithium pegmatite doubled to 2.5km strikeCMX8:44amCHEMXChemX - Battery Materials Strategy Moves ForwardCNQ11:14amCLEAN TEQAward of New contract with Power & Water (PWC) in NTCPM8:34amCOOPERMETMaiden Drilling underway at Mt Isa East Cu-Au ProjectCPO8:59amCULPEOCulpeo intersects 257m @ 0.95% copper at Lana CorinaCRR9:12amCRITICALThick Spodumene-Bearing Pegmatites Intercepted at MavisCSR8:58amCSRResults presentation full year ended 31 March 2022CSR8:55amCSRNews Release full year ended 31 March 2022CSR8:52amCSRPreliminary Final ReportCTP7:33amCENT PETRLNZO: AMADEUS OPERATIONS UPDATE 11 MAYDDR12:23pmDICKERDATADividend/Distribution - DDRDDR12:13pmDICKERDATAQ1 FY22 Market UpdateDRA9:38amDRAGLOBALTrading Update and Earnings GuidanceDRE8:19amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Commenced at Mangaroon ProjectDUN9:29amDUNDASDundas - Broad Zones of Nickel Mineralisation at JumbuckEMS9:19amEASTMETALSNeutral Junction Project Asset Sale Agreement ExecutedFME12:54pmFUTURE METJardee Kininmonth Appointed as Managing DirectorFNT8:21amFRONTIERPositive Metallurgy Results for Gascoyne REE ProjectGAL9:20amGALILEOMajor Palladium Platinum Discovery at NorsemanGAP8:22amGALE PACGALE Pacific Confirms Earnings Guidance for H2 FY22GBZ9:06amGBMRESOURCMalmsbury Gold Project Intersects High Grade ZonesGMR9:58amGOLDEN RIMDrilling outside Kada MRE delivers more oxide goldGNC8:23amGRAINCORPInvestor Presentation HY22GNC8:23amGRAINCORPGrainCorp delivers record half year resultGNC8:21amGRAINCORPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsGPT9:46amGPT2022 AGM - Chairman's and CEO Addresses and PresentationGPT9:25amGPTMarch 2022 Quarter Operational UpdateGRE9:03amGTMETALSMaiden JORC 2012 MRE at Ayshia Copper Zinc depositGSN10:27amGREATSOUTHMining Lease at Southern Star GrantedHGO8:52amHILLGROVEUpdated Kavanagh Underground Mineral Resources EstimateIDX8:22amINTEG DIAGAcquisition of Exact RadiologyJDO7:44amJUDOCAPHOLJudo 2022 Investor DayKGD9:33amKULANew Hippy Lady Prospect Identified at the Brunswick ProjectKZR9:59amKALAMAZOOLithium Mineralised Pegmatite Dykes Discovered at Marble BarLNK11:57amLINK ADMINResponse to ASX queryLNK10:52amLINK ADMINPause in TradingLRS9:05amLATRESLRS acquires lithium tenementMAU8:19amMAGNET RESSecond parallel mineralised structure at Lady Julie CentralMFG8:35amMAG FINCAppointment of David George as CEO & Managing DirectorMGT11:46amMAGNETITEMagnetite Mines Secures Muster Dam TenementMNY9:29amMONEY3On Market Share Buy BackMNY9:28amMONEY3Notification of buy-back - MNYMRM8:51amMMAOFFSHORNew Contract AwardMRQ9:16amMRG METALSNew Rare Earth and Uranium Tenement Applications MozambiqueNRZ12:23pmNEURIZERSantos farm-in to ATP 2023 in Queensland Cooper Basin PermitNSB9:22amNEUROSCIENHREC Submission for early-phase Clinical TrialNZO7:33amNZ OIL&GASAMADEUS OPERATIONS UPDATE 11 MAYODY8:21amODYSSEYGLSignificant Extension to Highway Zone ConfirmedOEC8:19amORBITALOrbital UAV and Anduril Industries Asia Pacific sign MoUPAA8:25amPHARMAUSTPharmAust Expands Lymphoma Canine Trial to the USAPAN8:18amPANORAMICC$1.5M Payment for Thunder Bay North ReceivedPNN9:58amPEPINNINISalta Brine Blending Final ResultsPPH7:49amPUSHPAYPushpay internal restructure to transfer intellectual...PPH7:47amPUSHPAYResults announcementPPH7:43amPUSHPAYPushpay 2022 Annual Results AnnouncementPUA8:53amPEAKMINLTD$132k Grant Received for Earaheedy Diamond DrillingREZ9:15amRES&EN GRPGranny Venn and Springfield Prospect UpdateRIE8:45amRIEDEL RESHIGH GRADE GOLD EXTENDS TINTIC TO WESTRVS10:06amREVASUMInvestor Update and PresentationSI68:18amSIXSIG METCommencement of Drilling at Monument Gold ProjectSMI9:40amRise & Shine Mineralisation Extends and Metallurgy UpdateSOR8:21amSTRAT ELESOR Breakthrough in Generating Electricity from MoistureSPQ9:19amSUPERIORBottletree soils highlight multiple strong porphyry targetsSSH8:26amSSHGROUPTransformational Acquisition Now CompletedSTO12:23pmSANTOSNRZ: Santos farm-in to ATP 2023 in Qld.Cooper Basin PermitSWF9:29amSELFWEALTHLGGC Statement to MembersTAM9:06amTANAMIDrilling Resumes at Central TanamiTSL9:51amTITANSANDSInstitutional Share PlacementVLS11:29amVLSCIENCEAGM Address and PresentationVMC9:26amVENUS METCritical Mineral Vanadium Deposit at Youanmi Patent LodgedVRT11:11amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 06R Panel Receives Review ApplicationVRT9:17amVIRTUSVirtus' First Supplementary Target's StatementWMC9:24amWILUNASuspension from Official Quotation


----------



## barney (12 May 2022)

1.15pm Thursday 12th May


CodeTimeNameHeading3DA9:46amAMAEROINTAmaero raises $11.0 million from Institutional InvestorsAGS9:39amALLIANCEOff-Market TKO for AGS - Fulfilment of 90% Condition NoticeAJL8:45amAJ LUCASTrading UpdateALM8:49amALMAMETALSSoil Sampling Confirms Potential for Larger System at BriggsAQS8:55amAQUISProposed Sale of Casino Canberra subject to approvalsATA8:26amATTURRATrading UpdateAUE9:20amAURUM RESPhoton Results Received For Penny SouthBAS9:14amBASS OILTangai-5 Strong Clean Up Oil Flow RateBFC9:36amBEST GLOBLetter to Shareholders - Business UpdateBNL8:23amBLUESTARSammons Drilling Permit Approved - SerenityBRK8:20amBROOKSIDERangers Well Exceeds 1,000 BOEPD In Early FlowbackBRU8:23amBURUENERGYChairman's Letter - Rights IssueBSA9:42amBSA AUSTSecurity Class Reinstatement to Quotation BSAOCAE9:47amCANNINDAHExceptional Width and Grade at Hole 10CBA7:36amCWLTH BANKMarch Quarter 2022 Basel III Pillar 3CBA7:33amCWLTH BANKMarch Quarter 2022 Trading UpdateCBY9:12amCANTERBURYSoil Sampling Expands and Enhances BriggsCOB8:53amCOBALT BLUCOB advances Demonstration Plant CommissioningCRR8:55amCRITICALGeophys Survey Confirms Further Growth Potential-Mavis LakeCSL9:31amCSLVifor update ASX Announcement for lodgementCVL8:21amCIVMECInvestor Presentation 9M FY2022CVL8:21amCIVMECCivmec Delivers a strong Performance for 9M FY2022CXM11:39amCENTREXContract Signed with Ballance Agri-Nutrients for ShipmentDEG9:54amDEGREYHemi pilot testwork confirms high recoveries at BrolgaDTM10:17amDARTMINPrivate PlacementDTR9:07amDATELINEWide high grade drill intercepts at Colosseum Gold ProjectDXB8:26amDIMERIXDimerix presentation at Bioshares Biotech SummitESR11:40amESTRELLA RCompany Exploration UpdateEVR8:46amEVRESOURCEKhartoum Tin-Tungsten Project UpdateFHE8:24amFRONT ENERWater solution for green hydrogen eliminates major costFME8:23amFUTURE METFurther Significant Mineralised InterceptsFRS9:07amFORRESTForrestania Geophysical Survey CompletedGGE9:07amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Helium Shows 17 Times BackgroundGLV9:47amGLOBALOILGValaris MS-1 Preparing for Departure to Sasanof-1 LocationGMA8:26amGENWORTHCapital Policy and Capital Management UpdateHMX8:23amHAMMERSulphides intersected at Ajax EastIHL9:01amINHEALTHAPIRx Acquisition PresentationIHL8:38amINHEALTHIncannex completes APIRx Share Sale and Purchase AgreementINF10:15amINF LITHITransport Sector Agreement Boosts Local NetworkIOD9:40amIODMInstitutional Investor PresentationIVZ8:56amINVICTUSSeismic Results Shows Potential for Multiple Stacked ZonesKAI9:39amKAIROSAppointment of highly successful Chairman and MDKCN10:12amKINGSGATEFunding received for the Chatree Gold MineMBH9:42amMAGGIEBEERFY22 Trading UpdateMVF11:06amMONASH IVFFY2022 Trading UpdateMWY8:38amMIDWAYSale of Plantation Estate PresentationMWY8:29amMIDWAYSale of Plantation Estate and Greenfield CommitmentOKR8:23amOKAPI RESOkapi receives State approval to drill at TallahasseeOML10:32amOOHMEDIAAnnual General Meeting - Addresses by the Chair and CEOORI8:38amORICAOrica 2022 Half Year Results Investor PresentationORI8:21amORICAOrica 2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementORI8:21amORICAHalf Yearly Report and AccountsPCG1:09pmPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 30 April 2022PGO9:18amPACGOLDPGO Completes Entitlement Offer Drilling RecommencesPIQ8:22amPROTEOMICSProteomics awarded $400,000 funding to support manufacturingPNT9:32amPANTHERHighest Nickel Cobalt Peak Grades in Final Assays at CogliaPRM9:47amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Operations UpdatePSQ9:15amPACSMILESApril 2022 Patient Fee PerformancePXX9:07amPOLARXSupplementary PlacementRAC9:21amRACEONCORace Receives Governance Approval for AML EMD & MDS TrialRED8:22amRED 5 LTDOre processing underway at King of the HillsRHY8:29amRHYTHM BIOCompletion of Final TGA Submission Step to Approve ColoSTATRXM12:32pmREXMIN2022 RC drilling underway at Hog RanchSCA9:10amSCTR1&21st Quarter Operational UpdateSCG9:05amSCENTRE1st Quarter Operational UpdateSCW9:20amSCENTRE T11st Quarter Operational UpdateSIG10:34amSIGMAHEALTChairman & CEO's Address to ShareholdersSIG10:33amSIGMAHEALTAGM Presentation to ShareholdersSTP11:04amSTEP ONETrading HaltSTP10:26amSTEP ONEPause in TradingTPD10:48amTALONENERGTrading HaltTPD10:37amTALONENERGPause in TradingTWD8:44amTAMAWOODChairman's Address to ShareholdersTYX9:18amTYRANNATrading HaltUBI10:32amUNI BIOSENApplication of Foreign Ownership Restriction FacilityVEA8:50amVIVA E GRPRefining update and financial performance to 30 April 2022XRO8:32amXEROInvestor Presentation - FY22 Annual ResultsXRO8:29amXEROMarket Release - FY22 Annual ResultsXRO8:23amXERO2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4EZMI9:22amZINCOFIRETranche 1 of Capital Raising Complete


----------



## barney (13 May 2022)

1pm Friday 13th May


CodeTimeNameHeading5EA8:27am5EADVANCEDForm 10-Q5EA8:23am5EADVANCED5E REPORTS THIRD QUARTER 2022 RESULTS92E9:53am92ENERGY92E intersects 17.0m of 0.38% U3O8, incl. 1.0m of 1.06% U3O8A3D9:27amAURORALABSCorporate UpdateARN11:35amALDOROKey lithium targets identified for Wyemandoo drillingASM9:19amAUSSTRATMTrading HaltATX8:40amAMPLIAAmplia Receives Second Ethics Clearance for Phase 2 TrialAVH8:23amAVITA MEDQuarterly Financial Report (Form 10-Q)AXP9:46amAXPENERGYOperations UpdateBRU8:23amBURUENERGYExecutive team strengthened with appointment of CEOBTH8:41amBIGTINCANBigtincan Business UpdateC6C10:53amCOPPERMTNCopper Mountain Mining Responds to Market SpeculationC6C10:42amCOPPERMTNTrading HaltC6C9:44amCOPPERMTNPause in TradingCGN9:24amCRATERGOLDAerial Electromagnetic Survey to be undertaken at CroydonDGO8:59amDRUMMONDGOR: Second Supplementary Bidder's StatementESR8:57amESTRELLA RT5 Expansion Drilling Underway Carr Boyd Ni/Cu ProjectFBR11:56amFASTBRICKLease financing secured for Hadrian X construction robotsFBR11:52amFASTBRICK$4.0 million revolving R&D tax loan facility through to 2024GOR8:59amGOLDROADSecond Supplementary Bidder's StatementIFM10:04amINFOMEDIATrading HaltIFM9:50amINFOMEDIAPause in TradingIND8:22amINDUSTRIALCorporate PresentationINV11:32amINVESTSGRPCompletion of sale of AWI VenturesIPH11:01amIPHLIMITEDChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3DKCC8:23amKINCORACOPMines and Wines Geological PresentationKGD9:50amKULARankin Dome Rare Earths Results- Southern Cross RegionKPG9:06amKELLYPRTNRMay 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial YearMAY11:41amMELBANAZapato-1 Exploration well on track to spud end of MayMIO9:10amMACARTHURMFirst Quarter Update 2022MKG8:24amMAKOMaiden RC Drill Program At Korhogo ProjectMPR11:08amMPOWERTrading HaltMPR10:47amMPOWERPause in TradingNMT9:06amNEOMETALSCooperation Agreement with Mercedes BenzOZM9:00amOZAURUMExploration Update - Diamond Drilling at Mulgabbie NorthPPG8:35amPRO PACTrading UpdatePXS10:15amPHARMAXISClarification AnnouncementRAG9:12amRAGNARTrading HaltRDT9:58amRED DIRTExceptional Maiden Diamond Assays, 34.17m @ 1.32% Li2OREE8:23amRARE XKCC: Mines and Wines Geological PresentationRML9:13amRESOLMINSignificant Farm-In and JV Agreement with Oz MineralsT3K8:48amTEK OCEANActivities update to end of March 2022TEM10:21amTEMPESTRocky Hill - Multiple geochem anomalies in initial fieldworkTMS9:09amTENNANTDrilling Commenced at Bluebird Copper-Gold DiscoveryTNR9:29amTORIANCritical Minerals discovery at Yttria HREE prospectVRT9:48amVIRTUSFY22 April Year to Date Trading Update


----------



## barney (16 May 2022)

12.55pm Monday 16th May


CodeTimeNameHeading4DX8:24am4DMEDICAL4DMedical clinical trial results presented at ATSADX8:50amADXENERGYUpper Austria License expansion - World Class Gas ProspectAII8:23amALMONTYAlmonty Q1 MD&AAII8:23amALMONTYAlmonty Q1 Financial StatementsAII8:23amALMONTYAlmonty Reports Q1 Financial ResultsALT11:27amANALYTICAManufacturing Facility Funding - Liberal Party Policy Ann.APS10:07amALLUPSIO2Independent metallurgical testwork review - Sparkler ProjectAQX9:43amALICEQUEENHORN ISLAND DRILLING REVEALS VISIBILE GOLDARL10:51amARDEARESConfirmation of High-Grade Nickel-Cobalt from GoongarrieASM9:54amAUSSTRATMInvestor PresentationASM9:53amAUSSTRATMUSD 15 m Subscription Agreement at AUD 8.90 per shareAUB8:26amAUB GROUPRetail Offer BookletAVC8:41amAUCTUS INVMay 2022 Investor PresentationBAS9:43amBASS OILOnshore Indonesian Oil Operations Update - April 2022BXB8:24amBRAMB LTDResponse to media speculationBYE8:36amBYRON ENERSM58 G3 Well Logs Hydrocarbon Pay, Production Casing SetC799:04amCHRYSOSLTDChrysos increases TCV to $559.8mCE18:22amCALIMACalima Drilling Update for Q2/Q3 2022CEN7:30amCONTACT ENApril 2022 Operating ReportCLZ8:34amCLASSICMINKAT GAP Bulk Sample Exceeds 1000 OuncesCNJ9:10amCONICO LTDMt Thirsty Geological ReviewCNJ8:20amCONICO LTDGSR: Mt Thirsty Geological ReviewCOE9:02amCOOPERGuidance updateCTM9:24amCENTAURUSJaguar Drilling Delivers Outstanding New ResultsCXL9:18amCALIXCalix & Boral win $30m funding for carbon abatement projectCYM8:41amCYPRIUMMET28.4% increased Nifty Copper MRE to 940,200t copper metalCZL8:21amCONS ZINCBINDING AGREEMENT EXECUTED TO ACQUIRE WESTOZ LITHIUMCZL8:21amCONS ZINCWithdrawal of resolution from General MeetingDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Intersects Magmatic Ni-Cu Sulphides at MangaroonDVP8:20amDEVELOPHigh Grade Assay Results at Sulphur Springs ProjectEMN8:25amEUROMNGNSEEMN Corporate Presentation May 2022EMN8:22amEUROMNGNSEEMN Reports Q2 2022 Results & Project DevelopmentsEMN8:17amEUROMNGNSEMgt's Discussion & Analysis for 6 Months ended 31 March 2022EMN8:17amEUROMNGNSEInterim Financial Statements for 6 Months ended 31 Mar. 2022EMN8:17amEUROMNGNSEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsEMV12:02pmEMVISIONTrading HaltEMV11:42amEMVISIONPause in TradingEV18:24amEVOLENERGYAuramet appointed to advise on project finance for ChilaloFDR8:22amFINDERKanga-1 drilling updateFFT9:14amFFT GROUPTrading HaltFXG8:24amFELIX GOLDKey Central Claims Acquired in FairbanksG889:31amMILEAircore Drilling Commenced at YuinmeryGLL9:31amGAL ENERGYDrilling of second well at Glenaras completedGMG8:42amGOOD GROUPQ3 FY22 Operational UpdateGSR9:10amGREENSTOCNJ: Mt Thirsty Geological ReviewGSR8:20amGREENSTOMt Thirsty Geological ReviewGTG9:13amGENE TECHAcquisition of Global Direct to Consumer Ecommerce BusinessGTR8:24amGTI RES100,000ft Wyoming ISR Uranium Drill Program for JulyHGV9:57amHYGROVESTHGV AGREES TO DIVEST ITS INVESTMENT IN ENTOURAGE HEALTHHRN11:24amHORIZONGLDExtension of Closing Date of Renounceable Entitlement IssueIMB10:46amINTELLMGLMarket UpdateIRI9:22amINT RESRCHMarket Update - FY2022JRV8:21amJERVOISJervois Commencing BFS for Refinery Expansion at KokkolaKAR9:25amKAROONCommencement of Bauna intervention campaignKCC12:10pmKINCORACOPKincora Copper 2022 Q1 Financials PackageKFM8:22amKINGFISHERDrilling Completed at Gascoyne REE ProjectsKTA9:20amKRAKATOAResource Drilling Commences at Critical Metals ProjectLIS8:47amLISENERGYLIS Bolstered by Federal Government's Trailblazer FundingLM88:21amLUNNONMETWarren Continues to Deliver High Grades at KambaldaM2M9:04amMTMALCOLMDumbarton Drill ResultsMEK9:20amMEEKAGOLDSpectacular Rare Earth Grades from CascadeMLS8:20amMETALS AUSThick Lithium Bearing Pegmatite Intersections at ManindiMM88:42amMED METALSNIS: Multiple Exploration Targets PrioritisedMPR9:51amMPOWERMPower Fast Tracks BOO Portfolio with Lakeland AcquisitionMTM8:19amMTMONGERAlbion Project Soil Sample Results - Gold and LithiumMVL8:20amMARVELGOLDAuger drilling returns strong mineralisation at KolondiebaMWY8:22amMIDWAYInvestor Conference TranscriptMYL11:03amMALLEERESAvebury Nickel Project UpdateMZZ8:22amMATADORMatador Increases Newfoundland LandholdingNIC12:39pmNICKLMINESAngel Nickel's Fourth RKEF Line Commences CommissioningNIC11:42amNICKLMINESAcquisition of the Siduarsi Nickel-Cobalt ProjectNIS8:42amNICKELSRCHMultiple Exploration Targets PrioritisedNMR8:21amNATIVE MINIOCG style alteration intercepted in drilling at HeliosNVA9:08amNOVA MINDrilling Recommences at the Estelle Gold TrendNXM8:22amNEXUS MINSVery High Grade Gold Intercepted Near Surface & at DepthODA11:37amORCODA LIMOrcoda Completes Share Purchase PlanOGC8:24amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold May 2022 Corporate PresentationOKU12:15pmOKLO RESMVL: Auger drilling - strong mineralisation at KolondiebaOZZ9:21amOZZRESDrilling commences at Rabbit BorePAA8:28amPHARMAUSTMPL tablets arrive in Melbourne for MND Clinical TrialPHL9:57amPROPELLEntitlement offer - Extension of Closing DateQUB8:24amQUBEAppendix 3CQUB8:23amQUBEQube Successfully Completes A$400 million Off-Market BuybackRC110:51amREDCASTLEHigh Grade Shallow RC Drilling Results at RedcastleRCE11:12amRECCE LTDCorporate Presentation - Biotech Investor LunchREG9:22amREG HEALTHCOVID-19 Cost Impacts and Status of Government GrantsRFR8:22amRAFAELLASan Finx Tin and Tungsten UpdateRML9:18amRESOLMINTrading HaltSHO9:37amSPORTSHEsports launch on Wechat and Wuhan Esports Assoc agreementSI68:22amSIXSIG METRegional Exploration Program Underway in BotswanaSP38:19amSPECTURBusiness Update and Webinar InvitationST19:03amSPIRIT TECChange of Managing DirectorSTP9:05amSTEP ONEStep One Clothing FY22 Trading UpdateSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Appraisal, Discovery & Testing ResultsTBA8:59amTOMBOLAExploration Success to Extend Mineralisation at Mt. FredaTER9:29amTERRACOMCompany UpdateTG19:39amTECHGENNSW Gold AcquisitionTIE8:24amTIETTOAbujar Gold Project May Construction UpdateTKL8:19amTRAKA RESVector to mineralised core of MtCattlin Gold Copper ProjectTMK10:02amTMKENERGYDrilling Commences at Snow Leopard - 2TPD10:27amTALONENERGWalyering Drilling Update - Recommencement of TradingTYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 113 - Week Ended 13 May 2022TYX9:53amTYRANNATyranna Secures Lithium Exploration Project In AngolaUSQ9:56amUS STUDENTUSQ March Quarter pro rata distributionUSQ9:27amUS STUDENTUS Student Housing REIT Investor Roadshow PresentationVRT9:52amVIRTUSVirtus Second Supplementary Targets Statement (BGH Offer)VRT9:51amVIRTUSVirtus First Supplementary Target's Statement CapVest OfferWMG9:12amWESTERNLTDMultiple Zones of Visible Nickel Sulphides in Hole MTD013ZNC9:39amZENITH MINTG1: NSW Gold Acquisition


----------



## barney (17 May 2022)

CLOSE: Tuesday 17th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingBMT9:52amBEAMTREEHDBMT Business Update PresentationBMT9:48amBEAMTREEHDBMT Business UpdateGAS10:56amSTATE GASState Gas-Santos JV Awarded New Central Queensland AcreageGAS9:51amSTATE GASTrading HaltGCR12:30pmGOLD CROSSNotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormHCH9:50amHOT CHILIHot Chili Files NI 43-101 Technical Report for Costa FuegoIPT3:15pmIMPACT MINExtension of Closing Date for Entitlement IssueJHX2:40pmJ HARDIEAppendix 3AKSS11:10amKLEOSKleos Board ChangesLLO11:52amLION ONEQ3 2022 Financial StatementsPYR9:53amPAYRIGHTPayright completes Warehouse and Capital Raise SettlementSHP10:27amSOUTH HARZCompletion of Confirmation Drilling at OhmgebirgeSTO10:56amSANTOSGAS: State Gas-Santos JV Awarded New Central QLD AcreageSUH10:37amSTH HEM MIDiamond Drill Program Commences at Llahuin and Colina2WWG2:33pmWISEWAYGRPProspectus for Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferWWG2:20pmWISEWAYGRPNon-Renounceable Entitlement Offer to raise up to $4MWWG10:31amWISEWAYGRPTrading HaltWWG10:12amWISEWAYGRPPause In TradingX641:41pmTEN64On Market Share Buy BackXAM12:34pmXANADUMINE2022 AGM Chairman's Address and Presentation Slides


----------



## barney (18 May 2022)

3.30pm Wednesday 18th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingADO9:54amANTEO TECHUpdated COVID-19 RAT receives Regulatory Approval in EuropeAJQ1:41pmARMOURSupplementary ProspectusAME8:23amALTOMETALSHigh Grade Gold Mineralisation Extended at JunoAPE9:48amEAGERSAGM Addresses and PresentationAPE8:59amEAGERSMarket Update for Half Year ending 30 June 2022AQD8:58amAUSQUESTPriority Drill Targets at Morrisey Ni-Cu-PGE ProjectARU9:25amARAFURATrading HaltAS28:18amASKARI METFurther High Grade Gold Intersected at Burracoppin, WAAVL9:20amAUSTVANADTrading HaltAW19:43amAWMETALSHigh Grades Confirmed Near Surface at West DesertAXP10:49amAXPENERGYWebinar presentationBEZ8:19amBESRAGOLDBekajang Drilling Program CommencesBIO8:28amBIOME AUSTFY22 Trading UpdateBLD9:37amBORAL LTDRevised FY2022 earnings guidanceBSL8:22amBLUESCOPEBlueScope increases 2H FY2022 earnings guidanceC298:17amC29METALSMineralised Skarn at Reedy Creek ProjectCBR9:34amCARBON REVResponse to ASX query letterCDR9:25amCODRUSMIN3000m RC Drilling Program commences at Red Gate Gold ProjectCDX9:52amCARDIEXLTDFDA Update for CONNEQT Companion AppCML9:41amCHASE MINEEXPLORATION FOR MAGMATIC NICKEL SULPHIDE IN QLD EXPANDEDCOE9:01amCOOPEROffshore Otway gas hub growth planCPO8:31amCULPEOCulpeo identifies multiple regional targets at Lana CorinaCUL9:06amCULLEN RESExploration Update - FinlandCZR9:26amCOZIRONRESProposed Issue of Incentive Securities to Non Exec DirectorsECF12:37pmELANOR COMSuccessful Completion of Retail Entitlement OfferECF10:45amELANOR COMElanor Commercial Property Fund Leasing UpdateEEG8:22amEMPIRE ENEOperations UpdateEMU9:39amEMU NLFurther High-grade Gold and Significant Gold DiscoveryEMV9:33amEMVISIONEMVision Awarded $5m Non-Dilutive Funding via MMI GrantFFT8:44amFFT GROUPPlacementFFX8:18amFIREFINCHMorila Convention Extension GrantedFMG8:22amFORTESCUEFortescue Leadership ChangesG889:31amMILEPotential to Develop Beneficiated Products at QuicksilverGLV9:46amGLOBALOILGValaris MS-1 Commences Rig Move Activities for Sasanof-1GSR9:04amGREENSTOGreenstone Company PresentationHCW3:19pmHLTHCOREITFund Payment NoticeHDN3:16pmHOMECO DNRFund Payment NoticeHRN9:09amHORIZONGLDDrilling Commencement Altair and Mensa Zinc Copper TargetsHUM1:50pmHUMMGROUPExplanatory Booklet registered with ASICHXG8:18amHEXAGONBoard ChangesIDX8:30amINTEG DIAGAcquisition of Horizon RadiologyIGO11:55amIGOLIMITEDPRX: Lake Mackay JV - Agreement and Exploration UpdateIMU8:22amIMUGENEIMUGENE DOSES FIRST PATIENT IN VAXINIA PHASE 1 TRIALITM8:48amITECHMINSubstantial REE's in First Drill Holes at Ethiopia on the EPJCS12:31pmJCURVETrading Update and FY2022 GuidanceKCN9:55amKINGSGATEKingsgate announces 46% increase in Chatree Ore ReserveKGL8:36amKGLCompany ChangesKSN8:41amKINGSTONOutstanding Drilling Results at SOZ UndergroundLFS1:50pmLATGROUPHUM: Explanatory Booklet registered with ASICLOM8:40amLUCAPA204 Carat Diamond Recovered at Mothae MineMEZ7:30amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for April 2022MGT12:52pmMAGNETITERights Issue Closes, Secures $15.8Mn as TargetedMRC9:25amMIN.COMMODStrategic Collaboration with Mitsubishi Chemical CorporationMTS8:22amMETCASHLTDExtension of long-term supply agreement with Drakes SupermarMVF9:04amMONASH IVFPIVET Medical acquisition in WA and QLDMXC9:07amMGC PHARMAResponse to ASX Aware QueryPLT8:22amPLENTI GRPFY22 results presentationPLT8:22amPLENTI GRPFY22 results announcementPLT8:21amPLENTI GRPPreliminary final report Appendix 4EPNC8:22amPIONEER CRPioneer raises $4.8m via Priority Offer at $0.55 per sharePRM9:46amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Update - Rig MobilisationPRS1:15pmPROSPECHInterim Drilling Results - Zemplin SilverPRX11:55amPRODGOLLake Mackay JV - Agreement and Exploration UpdatePTR9:49amPETRATHERMHeritage Survey Clears Comet for DrillingPV110:33amPROVARISGH2 Carrier Design Package-Nearing CompletionRBX9:01amRESOURCE BSignificant Widespread REE DiscoveryREC8:23amRECHARGESignificant Sulphides increase strike at Brandy HillRGL9:37amRIVERSGOLDTambourah Lithium Tenement GrantedRML9:12amRESOLMINPlacement and Entitlement Issue to Progress 64North ProjectSKO7:30amSERKOFY22 Full Year Results AnnouncementSMS8:19amSTAR MINTumblegum South Gold Project - Stage 2 Drilling UnderwaySPL9:32amSTARPHARMASPL7013 in VIRALEZE virucidal against influenza A and BSRG8:18amSRGGLOBAL$95m Civil Maintenance Term Contract Secured with AlcoaTSN9:52amSUSTAINVoluntary SuspensionTSN9:43amSUSTAINPause in TradingUBI9:21amUNI BIOSENFully Underwritten $20 million Entitlement Offer - UpdateVGI9:57amVGI PRTNRSReceipt of regulatory approvals in relation to MergerVRT9:54amVIRTUSTOV: VRT 06R Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsWBT1:36pmWEEBITNANOResponse to ASX Price QueryWHF11:20amWHITEFIELDPreliminary Final Report - Year Ended 31 March 2022WOR9:10amWORLEYCommercial scale renewable plastics facilityWOR9:05amWORLEYGulf of Mexico services contract awarded by ShellZNC8:40amZENITH MINCommencement of Drilling at Waratah Well Lithium Project


----------



## barney (19 May 2022)

3.15pm Thursday 19th May


CodeTimeNameHeading14D9:16am1414DEGREEResignation of Chief Executive OfficerA4N9:29amALPHA HPAHPA First Project UpdateAAC7:47amAUST AG COFY22 Results Investor PresentationAAC7:44amAUST AG COFY22 Media ReleaseAAC7:39amAUST AG COFY22 Appendix 4EADV8:47amARDIDENGT1: Further Significant Step-Out Intercepts At SeymourAGN9:05amARGENICASuccessful Completion of Final Pre-Clinical PK StudyAHX9:43amAPIAMEquine Acquisition and Strategy PresentationAHX9:42amAPIAMAHX Acquires High Growth Victorian ClinicsALL9:18amARISTOCRATOn-Market Share Buy-Back Program of up to $500 millionALL9:17amARISTOCRATPresentation to Analysts and InvestorsALL8:36amARISTOCRAT2022 Half Year Media ReleaseALL8:31amARISTOCRAT2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementAR11:39pmAUST RESTrading HaltAR112:47pmAUST RESPause in TradingARU9:23amARAFURAArafura and Hyundai Motor Company sign non-binding MoUASO9:34amASTONMINTrading HaltASP8:18amASPERMONTHalf Year AccountsASP8:18amASPERMONTAppendix 4DAWJ8:23amAURICMINAcquisition of Chalice West ProjectBEX9:24amBIKE XCHGTrading HaltBEX8:49amBIKE XCHGNotice of CEO resignation and management changesBLZ8:50amBLAZE MINInvestor Presentation May 2022BMN8:21amBANNERMANAcquisition of Strategic Stake in Namibia Critical MetalsBMR9:01amBALLYMOREGrant of Exploration Licence over Mount Molloy MineBNZ10:15amBENZMININGMULTIPLE EM CONDUCTORS OVER 2KM X 2KM AT SOUTHERN ANOMALIESBPT9:39amBEACHAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerBRU11:08amBURUENERGYCorporate PresentationBYH8:22amBRYAH RESSale of 51% interest in Lake Johnston Lithium-Nickel ProjectCAM11:38amCLIME CAPCAM June 2022 Quarter DividendCIW9:39amCLIME INVAcquisition of MTIS Wealth ManagementCVV9:21amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositCXL9:36amCALIXCalix confirms receipt of $5.19m R&D rebateCXL9:36amCALIXCalix awarded $11m for low emissions lime project with AdbriDAF8:20amDIS ALASKAChulitna Project - Lithium Identified at Coal Creek ProspectDEX11:58amDUKEEXPLORDEX Geophysical Data Synthesis generates new Cu targetsDM19:49amDESERTMLTrading HaltECT10:05amENVIRONMoU with GDT to develop tyre resource recovery plant at BMEMR2:18pmEMERALDEmerald Gains Control of Bullseye MiningEPM10:02amECLMETALSGronnedal-Ika Drilling Permit to Test REE MineralisationERL1:47pmEMPIRE RESFurther Massive Sulphides at Smiths WellFFF9:36amFORBIDDENBlue Dinosaur expands into MalaysiaFRX8:25amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam Drives Growth and Executes on FY22 PlanFRX8:23amFLEXIROAM2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4EGL19:45amGLOBALLITHDrilling Contractor Mobilises To Manna Lithium ProjectGMR9:05amGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim hits shallow high-grade oxide gold at BerekoGQG8:22amGQGPARTNRSQuarterly DividendGT18:47amGREENTECHFurther Significant Step-Out Intercepts Returned At SeymourHGH7:36amHEARTLANDHeartland announces Deputy Group CEO and Bank CEOHIO12:11pmHAWSONSIROCompany UpdateHOR10:00amHORSESHOERC Drilling Campaign Complete at HSL ProjectHRZ3:09pmHORIZONTrading HaltHRZ2:20pmHORIZONPause in TradingIFT7:30amINFRATILInfratil Full Year Results for the year ended 31 March 2022IME8:23amIMEXHSAGM PresentationIVZ9:06amINVICTUSTrading HaltKCN9:19amKINGSGATEEngineering company appointed to restart ChatreeKOV3:13pmKORVESTProfit GuidanceKTA9:44amKRAKATOAExploration Target Highlights Potential - Tower REE ProspectLGP9:29amLITTLEGRNExclusive supply contract for new high-THC strain in GermanyLPE1:40pmLPEHOLDINGTrading HaltLPE1:30pmLPEHOLDINGPause in TradingLRS9:00amLATRESSalinas Resource Definition CommencesMEK9:13amMEEKAGOLDRare Earth Mettalurgical Work UnderwayMTB10:05amMT BURGESSNxuu Polymetallic Deposit - Zinc Equivalent GradesNFN8:52amNUFARMFINHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationNFN8:50amNUFARMFINHalf Year Results - Market ReleaseNFN8:50amNUFARMFINAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsNOV11:34amNOVATTITrading haltNOV10:41amNOVATTIPause in tradingNUF8:22amNUFARMHalf Year Results - Investor PresentationNUF8:22amNUFARMHalf Year Results - Market ReleaseNUF8:21amNUFARMAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsNXS11:39amNEXTSCIENCOraderm Pharmaceuticals appointed as BlastX distributorODM8:39amODINFurther High-Grade Copper at GrasmereOPN8:19amOPPENNEGPilot with bridgeMLS, Inc. Northern CAPGY9:30amPILOTPilot commences Mid West Clean Energy ProjectPOD8:20amPODIUMStage 9 Drilling Delivers High Grade PGM Zones Near SurfacePRO10:23amPROPHECYProphecy signs UK energy Provider Centrica to eMitePVW9:28amPVWRESLTDSuccessful Completion of $9.5M Capital RaisingRFR11:27amRAFAELLASan Finx Tin and Tungsten Update - RevisedRKN8:20amRECKONSale of Accountants Practice Management GroupRON8:41amRONINApproval granted for transfer of Mining ContractSE12:14pmSENSERAMarket UpdateSGM8:23amSIMS METALSims Aquired Land With Deep Water Port Access in BrisbaneSHM9:40amSHRIROTrading UpdateSTN8:47amSATURN METGreat New Results at Hercules Gold ProspectSTP1:38pmSTEP ONEResponse to Aware QuerySTX8:20amSTRIKE ENEStrike and Koch Fertilizer Agree to Urea OfftakeTMB8:23amTAMBOURAHNickel, Zinc and Gold Targets at AchillesTPD8:18amTALONENERGCompany Activity Update -Walyerinng/Gurvantes XXXVTTT8:23amTITOMICTTT to Deliver Automated Cold Spray for Glass Mould CoatingsWEB8:22amWEBJETFY22 Investor PresentationWEB8:22amWEBJETWebjet returns to profit in 2H22WEB8:22amWEBJETAppendix 4E and Annual ReportWWG10:19amWISEWAYGRPTrading Halt Release


----------



## barney (20 May 2022)

6.30pm Post CLOSE Friday 20th May 


CodeTimeNameHeading360​9:21amLIFE360Chairman's Address to Shareholders and PresentationAEG4:42pmAB EQ PERFUpdate on Consultation ProcessAGH9:16amALTHEAAlthea Continues European Expansion Via Ireland Market EntryAGS6:06pmALLIANCEFirst Supplementary Target's StatementAGS2:10pmALLIANCEOff-Market TKO-Notice of Variation re Extension Offer PeriodANR9:35amANATARA LSClinical Trial and Operational UpdateAR19:55amAUST RESResponse to ASX Price QueryAUZ9:14amAUST MINESTrading HaltAV18:21amADVERITASFirst Sale Achieved Through Google Cloud MarketplaceAVL9:41amAUSTVANADEquity Raising PresentationAVL9:40amAUSTVANADPlacement & SPP to Raise up to $27.5MAZI6:07pmALTAMINReplacement Bidder's StatementAZI6:06pmALTAMINFirst Supplementary Bidder's StatementBET8:37amBETMAKTECHUpdated Agreements with The Waterhouse GroupBGD12:44pmBARTONGOLDPhase 2 Drilling starts at Tunkillia Gold ProjectBPT10:27amBEACHBass Basin updateBRK1:06pmBROOKSIDEInvestor Presentation May 2022CNB9:34amCARNABYRESLady Fanny Growth Continues,32m @ 2.6% Cu at Greater DuchessCRR8:51amCRITICALFurther 17.5m of Visual Spodumene at Mavis-Step out Hole 14CUP8:33amCOUNTPLUSHugh Humphrey appointed Chief Executive OfficerCWN4:58pmCROWNUpdate Regarding Crown Resorts in the S&P/ASX 200 IndexCWN2:39pmCROWNCrown shareholders vote in favour of the SchemeCWN9:25amCROWNChairman's Address and PresentationDDR11:50amDICKERDATAAGM PresentationDVP8:30amDEVELOPWoodlawn Acquisition CompletedEGR9:24amECOGRAFTanzGraphite Expansion Options to Support Market GrowthEQR9:14amEQ RESHigh Grade Tungsten Intercepts in Near-Pit DrillingERM11:17amEMMERSONResults of Share Purchase PlanESK9:27amETHERSTACKLaunch of Strategic NATO Narrowband Waveform ProductESR4:44pmESTRELLA RSpargoville - Pathway Towards Production - AmendedESR4:43pmESTRELLA RT5 Expansion Drilling Underway Carr Boyd Project - AmendedESR4:40pmESTRELLA RCompany Exploration Update - AmendedESR9:18amESTRELLA RSpargoville - Pathway Towards Nickel Sulphide ProductionFZO3:15pmFAMILYZONENotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormGDA6:21pmGOODDRITrading HaltGDF9:12amGARDAPRGRPQ4 FY22 FINANCIAL UPDATEGGE10:06amGRAND GULFHelium 37 Times Above Background After Drilling Salt SealHCH9:31amHOT CHILIAnother High Grade Boost at Cortadera 658m grading 0.6% CuEqHIO9:08amHAWSONSIRONew chairman to lead HIO's transition into productionHRZ9:57amHORIZONResponse to ASX Price QueryIGO8:21amIGOLIMITEDFirst Battery Grade Product from Kwinana RefineryIMA10:02amIMAGE RESMINERAL RESOURCES UPDATE McCALLS MINERAL SANDS PROJECTIMB1:17pmINTELLMGLCapital Raising PresentationIMB1:14pmINTELLMGLAcquisition of Mammoth Technology and Entitlement OfferIMB9:07amINTELLMGLTrading HaltJLG9:04amJOHNS LYNGShare Trading and Business UpdateKFE8:45amKOGIRONKFE Announces Share Purchase Plan ResultsLLC9:08amLEND LEASELendlease Stakeholder Engagement PresentationMFB7:30amMY FOODBAGMFB FY22 Results and Annual ReportMGH9:57amMAAS GROUPAcquisition of GARDEMQR9:49amMARQUEEDrilling Commences at Kibby Basin Lithium ProjectMRC9:24amMIN.COMMODMRC and Traxys sign Agency Sales and Marketing MOUMTM8:21amMTMONGERDrilling Updates E Laverton (REE) and Algion (Gold)MYD8:38amMYDEALWoolworths Group Proposes to Acquire 80% Interest in MyDealMYD8:38amMYDEALWOW: Proposal to acquire 80% of MyDeal.com.auNAC8:59amNAOS EX-50Notification of buy-back - NACNFN10:03amNUFARMFINAppendix 4D and Half Year AccountsNOV9:22amNOVATTIReckon Sells APMG Business for $100mNVA9:48amNOVA MINFurther Significant Drill Results from Snow Lake LithiumOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTInvestor Presentation FY2022OCA7:30amOCEA HEALTNZX Results AnnouncementOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTNZX Distribution NoticeOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTOceania positioned for growthOPY9:10amOPENPAYTrading haltPAN8:21amPANORAMICSavannah Nickel Surface Drilling Program UnderwayPEC9:22amPERPET RESBeharra Project Environmental Submission UpdatePGH9:11amPACT GROUPAXX: Pact Group acquisition of Synergy Packaging not opposedPH29:12amPUREHYDROPure Hydrogen to form a Joint Venture with Advik Hi-TechPH28:49amPUREHYDROAmended Cash Flow Statements Dec & MarPRU8:21amPERSEUSOrca Plan of Arrangement CompletedPUA9:20amPEAKMINLTDTAReak Minerals to fast-track exploration atMeekatharra JVPUA8:25amPEAKMINLTDTarget B Fast-Tracked in Exploration PlanPUR8:36amPURSUITMINWarrior Project AC drilling finished, MLEM underwayRAS9:12amRAGUSATrading HaltRCE9:54amRECCE LTDPhase I Clinical Trial R327 Advances to 4000mgSFG9:40amSEAFARMSBoard Changes and Executive AppointmentsSHN9:45amSUNSHGOLDScale of NdPr Rare Earths Target Grows at Elphinstone CreekSHP8:22amSOUTH HARZAppointment of Executive ChairmanSHV10:04amSELECTSELECT HARVESTS LIMITED CROP AND MARKET UPDATESIS10:49amSIMBLEAnnual General Meeting - Executive Chairman's AddressSW19:03amSWIFTNETGL$1.5 million Contract Signed to Grow Aged Care BusinessTAH1:19pmTABCORPDemerger of The Lottery Corporation approved by CourtTAR9:20amTARUGAMINPeak Minerals to fast-track exploration at Meekatharra JVTAR8:25amTARUGAMINPUA: Target B Fast-Tracked in Exploration PlanTER11:01amTERRACOMFurther US$20m debt reduction to the Euroclear BondTOR3:41pmTORQUE METTrading HaltTOR3:23pmTORQUE METPause in TradingTVL9:35amTOUCHVENTRTouch Ventures Limited announces on-market share buy-backVTI1:22pmVISIONTECHInvestor PresentationWOW8:38amWOOLWORTHSMYD: Woolworths Group Proposes to Acquire 80% Int.in MyDealWOW8:38amWOOLWORTHSProposal to acquire 80% of MyDeal.com.auWQG11:09amWCM GLOBALChanges relating to buy-back - Appendix 3D


----------



## barney (23 May 2022)

1pm Monday 23rd May


CodeTimeNameHeadingAFA9:47amASF GROUPSuccessful Completion of 3D Bio-Tissues Ltd Reverse TakeoverAFP7:31amAFT PHARMFY2022 presentationAFP7:30amAFT PHARMFY2022 App2AFP7:30amAFT PHARMFY2022 resultsAGE9:30amBig Lake Uranium Project - Expanded FootprintAHK9:33amARK MINESAssays Confirm Strong Nickel and Cobalt at GunnawarraAKN10:24amAUKINGNotification of Entitlement Offer ShortfallASN8:20amANSON RESResource Expansion Drilling Program UpdateASO9:40amASTONMINExcellent Recoveries from Initial Met Testing from BardwellASR10:03amASRAMt Stirling continues to return high grade gold extensionsATM8:54amANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities Report 1Q22ATM8:54amANEKA TAMBANTAM Recorded Positive Performance During 1Q22AUZ9:46amAUST MINESPlacement and Entitlement OfferAZY8:20amANTIPA MINNewcrest to Operate Next Stage of Wilki Project Farm-inBCA8:31amBLK CANYONFlanagan Bore infill and extension drilling commencesBET8:19amBETMAKTECHBetMakers selected as new tote provider in NorwayBEX9:56amBIKE XCHGSuspension from QuotationBEZ10:42amBESRAGOLDResponse to ASX Price QueryBEZ9:51amBESRAGOLDPause in TradingBMO10:30amBASTIONMINAGM Chairman's Address and Presentation SlidesBNL9:03amBLUESTARHelium Well Permitting Update - Galactica- Pegasus & VoyagerCDA9:10amCODANInvestor presentation and market updateCE19:22amCALIMADividend Declaration and On-market Share Buy-BackCLA8:21amCELRESCLA confirms multiple high-grade copper positions at MCB-037CPH10:15amCRESOCreso Secures Heads of Agreement with Dr PicklesCRR9:11amCRITICALHigh Grade Zinc, Copper, Lead and Silver Assays at GibsonsCWX8:31amCARAWINEBCA: Flanagan Bore infill and extension drilling commencesDAF8:19amDIS ALASKACoal Creek Evaluation Works Firm Up Lithium PotentialDCX8:18amDISCOVEXNew Geochemical Anomalies Light Up Sylvania ProjectDDD9:01am3D RESGibraltar Drilling Result Show Potential for Major DepositDM19:48amDESERTMLHigh Value Rare Earth Elements at InnouendyDXI9:01amDEXUSINDAsset sale at 17% premium to book valueELD9:23amELDERSElders Half Year Results Investor PresentationELD9:19amELDERSElders Half Year Results AnnouncementELD9:18amELDERSHalf Year AccountsELD9:15amELDERSDividend/Distribution - ELDEMD9:08amEMYRIALTrading HaltESR9:03amESTRELLA R5A Resource Confirmation Drilling CommencedFDR9:30amFINDERKanga-1 well update approaching targetFLC8:36amFLUENCEInvestor PresentationFLC8:34amFLUENCEIndustry Veteran Joins Fluence and FLC Completes PlacementFRS9:13amFORRESTLithium Exploration UpdateGLA9:06amGLADIATORMarymia Gold Project UpdateGLV9:49amGLOBALOILGValaris MS-1 Rig Arrives at Sasanof-1 LocationGML8:52amGATEWAYMajor Gold Trend Confirmed by AC Drilling at FlametreeIBG8:26amIRONB ZINCIronbark Signs MOU with Norwegian Arctic Specialist LNS A/SIPL9:09amINCITEC PVBuilding the future of two leading companiesIPL8:22amINCITEC PV2022 Half Year Results Investor PresentationIPL8:21amINCITEC PV2022 Half Year Results AnnouncementIPL8:21amINCITEC PVAppendix 4D & 2022 Half Year Financial ReportIR110:16amIRISMETALSIRIS to Acquire Lithium Project and $2.0m PlacementIVR10:05amINVESTIGATOutstanding Silver Grades at Apollo ProspectIVZ10:15amINVICTUSInvictus Raises $12m to Support Drilling CampaignKAI9:47amKAIROSTrading HaltKAR9:36amKAROONTermination of Exclusivity Agreement with Enauta Energia S.AKNO8:41amKNOSYSKnosys announces new contract with Healthdirect AustraliaKOB8:57amKOBARESExploration underway at high-grade Idaho cobalt projectsKWR8:55amKINGWESTExtensive Zones of Ni rich Ultramafic drilled at GoongarrieLPE10:36amLPEHOLDINGVoluntary SuspensionLSR12:18pmLODESTARLithium Update - Drilling Program to Test Strong AnomalyM8S8:17amM8SUSTAINRenounceable Entitlement Offer (May2022)M8S8:16amM8SUSTAINInvestor Presentation - Equity Raising (May 2022)M8S8:16amM8SUSTAINProspectus - Entitlement Offer (May 2022)MAY12:10pmMELBANADrilling of Zapato-1 exploration well commencedMEA8:25amMCGRATHMcGrath Limited Confirms FY22 Trading OutlookMGH9:03amMAAS GROUPInvestor Presentation May 2022MMG8:59amMONGERGOLDCopper & Zinc found in Rock Chip Samples at Mt Monger SouthMPA9:12amMAD PAWSPet Chemist integration and trading updateMQR9:45amMARQUEEClayton Valley-Lithium Brine and Clay targets IdentifiedNCM8:20amNEWCRESTAZY: Newcrest to Operate Next Stage of Wilki Project Farm-inOM19:22amOMNIA METAGeophysics Contractor Secured for Ord Basin ProjectOMX8:19amORANGEInvestor PresentationONE8:55amONEVIEWBJC Health System Enterprise ExpansionOPY11:02amOPENPAYInvestor PresentationOPY11:02amOPENPAYOPY completes Placement and announces Share Purchase PlanPET9:54amPHOSLOCKUpdate on ASX Reinstatement and Cash Flow Estimate FY 2022PLL12:50pmPIEDMONTSYA: Positive Pre-Feasibility Study Enhances NAL ValuePRM9:49amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Update - Rig Arrives At LocationPRN9:20amPERENTIEarnings UpdatePRN9:18amPERENTIIncident at Zone 5PTR9:50amPETRATHERMComet Rare Earth Drilling UnderwayQGL9:48amQNTMGRPHTEExecution of Binding Offtake AgreementRAS8:47amRAGUSATransformational New NT Lithium Project AcquiredRLC9:56amREEDYLCRLC stakes ground for lithium in Nth McDermitt Caldera USARNU9:31amRENASCORClosure of SPPRSG8:54amRESOLUTETerry Holohan formally appointed CEO & MDRVS10:02amREVASUMExecutive Management ChangesSBW9:53amSHEKELSBW enters into loan and option agreementSCT9:15amSCOUTSECWhite Label Trading UpdateSE18:45amSENSERASuspension from commencement of trading todaySGR9:21amSTAR ENTInterim Chairman & Acting CEO arrangementsSTX8:20amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla UpdateSXG8:42amSOUTHXGOLDSouthern Cross hits Wide and High-Grade Gold and AntimonySYA12:50pmSAYONAPositive Pre-Feasibility Study Enhances NAL ValueTAH11:55amTABCORPDemerger Scheme EffectiveTEM8:20amTEMPESTEuro - Gold And Polymetallic Results Confirm PotentialTMK8:22amTMKENERGY70 Metres of Gassy Coal at Shallow Depths at SL-02TMZ9:15amTHOMSONRESRestructure of MTC JV - Silver-Gold Polymetallic OpportunityTMZ9:07amTHOMSONRESWRM: Restructure of MTC JV - Ag-Au Polymetallic OpportunityTOU8:56amTLOUENERGYTransmission Line Construction UpdateTPD8:22amTALONENERGTMK: 70 Metres of Gassy Coal at Shallow Depths at SL-02TPP10:01amTEMPOTempo Signs Heads of Agreement for Sale of TAMSTSO8:36amTESORO RESTernera Mineral Resource increased by 66% to 1.1MozTYR8:33amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 114 - Week Ended 20 May 2022UBI12:02pmUNI BIOSENResults of Special Meeting of Securityholders 23 May 2022WOA9:24amWIDE OPENBuntine Protein Supply Agreement with Monde NissinWRM9:15amWHITEROCKTMZ:Restructure ofMTCJV-Silver-Gold Polymetallic OpportunityWRM9:07amWHITEROCKRestructure of MTC JV- Silver-Gold Polymetallic OpportunityWWI9:31amWEST WITS121 London Presentation & New Website LaunchYRL11:09amYANDALExploration UpdateZNC8:20amZENITH MINNew Lithium Exploration Project Secured


----------



## barney (24 May 2022)

6pm Post CLOSE: Tuesday 24th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingAHQ5:35pmALLEGIANCESecured Convertible Note Raises A$42.9 millionAKN9:03amAUKINGCommencement of Drilling at Koongie ParkALV8:19amALVOMINRC DRILLING, DOWNHOLE AND FIXED LOOP EM SURVEYS TO COMMENCEALX8:30amATLSRTERIAAPRR prices EUR500 million of EurobondsAOA1:47pmAUSMONField exploration results - EL 8747 and EL 8745ART4:16pmAIRTASKERCompletion of Oneflare acquisition and capital raiseARX8:42amAROA BIOFY22 Full Year Results PresentationARX8:39amAROA BIOFY22 Appendix 4E and Full Year ResultsAUZ9:05amAUST MINESRevised Entitlement Offer timetable and ProspectusAZS9:15amAZURE MINSAndover Geological Update and Exploration StrategyBLG8:24amBLUGLASSBluGlass Bonus Option IssueBPH9:37amBPH ENERGYReinstatement to Official QuotationBPH9:37amBPH ENERGYProposed Hydrogen InvestmentBRN10:50amBRAINCHIPAnnual General Meeting Address and PresentationBRU2:51pmBURUENERGYCarnarvon Basin Farmout and Geovault CCS Co-operationCGF8:12amCHALLENGERChallenger 2022 Investor DayCHN12:17pmCHALICEInstitutional Capital Raise PresentationCHN9:41amCHALICETrading HaltCML9:05amCHASE MINERFR: RFR strengthens PGM-Ni-Cu portfolio in CanadaCML9:01amCHASE MINEDISPOSAL OF ALOTTA AND LORRAINE PROJECTS IN QUEBECCNB9:37amCARNABYRESSettlement of Mount Hope Acquisition and s708a NoticeCNQ9:21amCLEAN TEQUpdated investor presentation & webinar invitationCTP9:13amCENT PETRLPalm Valley 12 Drilling UpdateEM21:15pmEAGLE MMLShare Issue Completes PlacementFML11:10amFOCUS MINPatricia Jean & Jolly Briton Mineral ResourcesFTL9:03amFIRETAILPaterson Copper-Gold Project UpdateGDA9:15amGOODDRIGDA signs transformative deal with Molson CoorsGLA10:30amGLADIATORTanzanian Uranium Acquisition CompletedGLL9:34amGAL ENERGYGlenaras Programme - 3rd well commencedGNG8:08amGR ENGINContract Extension - Northern Endeavour FPSO - Upstream PSGSR8:09amGREENSTOMultiple Bonanza Grade Gold Intercepts at BurbanksGTK7:40amGENTRACKInvestor PresentationGTK7:30amGENTRACKMarket Announcement - Half-Year ResultsGTK7:30amGENTRACKGentrack Group Limited Half-Year ResultsGTR9:04amGTI RESAcquisition DD Complete - Green Mountain ISR Uranium ProjectHHR9:08amHARTSHEADDrilling Rig & Platform Location Geotechnical Survey TenderHZN9:42amHOR OILUpdate on FY22 Guidance & 12-8 East ProjectIAM10:03amINCOME AMGIAM Awarded $160 million mandate for NFP's Bond HoldingsICI9:51amICANDYSeeking Approval for Share Buy-Back of up to 135m sharesICI9:46amICANDYNotification of buy-back - ICIIDA8:49amINDIANARESCompany Presentation - 121 LondonIIG2:00pmINSMTAUGTHLift in Trading HaltIIG12:29pmINSMTAUGTHTrading HaltIIG10:46amINSMTAUGTHPause in TradingIMB11:17amINTELLMGLSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement OfferINI2:00pmINT INCM FLift in Trading HaltINI12:27pmINT INCM FTrading HaltINI10:45amINT INCM FPause in Trading - ASX: INIFKCN8:25amKINGSGATEPrecious Metals Refiner appointed for Chatree Gold & SilverKMT9:33amKOPOREMTKopore Completes Acquisition of Agadez Uranium ProjectKNB8:08amKOONENBERRStructural Studies UpdateKNO9:54amKNOSYSInvestor Presentation - 24 May 2022KSL9:40amKINAAGM Chairman's Address and MD&CEO's PresentationLGL8:18amLYNCHGROUPLGL Trading UpdateLYK8:11amLYKOSMETALLykos commences drilling at SinjakovoMAT12:31pmMATSA RES$20M Sale and Purchase Agreement UpdateMEK9:01amMEEKAGOLDChanges to Board Effective 24 May 2022MIN2:51pmMINERALRESBRU: Carnarvon Basin Farmout and Geovault CCS Co-operationMLS8:10amMETALS AUSExceptional 68m @ 3.09% Zinc Intersection at ManindiMMG9:40amMONGERGOLDProvidence Prospect now a copper-gold systemMOH9:22amMOHO RESTrading HaltMTC8:20amMETALSTECHSturec Gold Mine Exploration and Scoping Study UpdateNAG9:06amNAGAMBIEUpdate on Drilling of C1 Target Below The West PitNUH5:25pmNUHEARAAppendix 4C Quarter Ended 31 March 2022 - AmendedNWF12:25pmNEWFIELDMine FatalityNWF9:04amNEWFIELDTrading HaltNXM8:23amNEXUS MINSWallbrook Regional Drilling Intersects High-Grade GoldNZO9:13amNZ OIL&GASCTP: Palm Valley 12 Drilling UpdateOBM8:31amORABANDAFive New Targets to be Drilled at Greater CallionOEL9:11amOTTOENERGYOtto Exploration and Operations UpdateOZM9:18amOZAURUMSecond Diamond Drill Hole at Mulgabbie North Demag ZonePAA8:07amPHARMAUSTPharmAust Clinical Trials UpdatePH29:58amPUREHYDROUpdate PH2 to become a major shareholder of Bota EnergyPPH12:08pmPUSHPAYPushpay update on expressions of interest processPPH10:11amPUSHPAYTrading HaltPPH9:53amPUSHPAYPause in TradingPTR3:35pmPETRATHERMShare Purchase Plan - UpdateRFR9:05amRAFAELLARFR strengthens PGM-Ni-Cu portfolio in CanadaRML8:23amRESOLMINAppointment of New Managing DirectorSGC2:01pmSACGASCOPhilippines ApprovalsTG19:20amTECHGENUltramafics confirmed at NarryerTIE8:59amTIETTOTietto Hits 55.13g/t Au from Infill Drilling at AG SouthTNE8:41amTECH ONETNE Half Year FY22 Results PresentationTNE8:39amTECH ONETechnologyOne SaaS ARR up 44% & H1 FY22 NPAT up 18%TNE8:38amTECH ONEHalf Year AccountsTNG9:16amTNGSuccessful Completion of Aquifer Drilling ProgramTOR9:52amTORQUE METFurther wide high-grade gold intercepts at ParisTRA7:33amTURNERSFY22 Results presentationTRA7:33amTURNERSFY22 results for announcement to the marketTRA7:33amTURNERSTurners delivers record earnings result for FY22UBI11:59amUNI BIOSENResults of Entitlement OfferVMC9:37amVENUS METRC drilling commenced at Youanmi Pincher Zn-Cu ProspectVRT5:39pmVIRTUSBGH - Increase to Takeover Offer PriceWCG9:50amWEBCENTRALWebcentral Extends CBA Debt FacilityWGX9:31amWESTGOLDResignation of CEO and Appointment of Managing DirectorWMC9:01amWILUNANon-Renounceable Entitlement Issue ProspectusWOA8:47amWIDE OPENOat Milk Distribution Agreement for TaiwanXTC9:15amXANTIPPEExercise of Option to Acquire Luz Maria Tenement, Argentina


----------



## barney (25 May 2022)

3.50pm Wednesday 25th May


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG9:21amVICTORYVictory Completes Drilling Program92E8:23am92ENERGYGMZ Uranium Discovery - Assay Results PresentationABX10:39amABXGROUPCEO Business Plan Presentation to ShareholdersADE10:21amDUNDASGLOBQuarterly Portfolio Disclosure - 31 March 2022AGR9:51amAGUIA RESHigh-Grade Copper Mineralisation Intersected at AndradeAL88:20amALDERANHigh grade oxide gold mineralisation in all Drum drill holesALQ9:46amALSALS Investor Presentation FY22ALQ9:45amALSALS Full Year Results FY22ALQ9:39amALSALS Full Year Statutory Accounts FY22ART11:24amAIRTASKERCompletion of Onflare acquisition and capital raiseAS12:54pmANGELAGM PresentationAS12:54pmANGELChairman's & CEO's Addresses to ShareholdersATS12:42pmAUSTRALISChairman's Address to Shareholders and AGM PresentationAUC9:41amAUC Expands Katanning Gold Resource to 2.16 million ouncesAVL9:17amAUSTVANADBYH: 36M t Nickel-Copper-Cobalt Mineral Resource-GabaninthaAVR3:01pmANTERISAGM Chairman Address and CEO PresentationAW19:08amAWMETALSNew Mineralised Zone Discovered at West DesertAX89:20amACCELERATEWoodie Woodie North Demonstrates up to 48%Mn ConcentrateAZI2:51pmALTAMINTarget Statement to be released mid-Jun 2022 - ASIC ReliefBC88:59amBLACK CATCoyote & Paulsens High-Grade JORC Resources ConfirmedBEX10:38amBIKE XCHGReinstatement to QuotationBEX10:38amBIKE XCHGPlacement and Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferBGL8:48amBELLEVUEDVP: Develop Starts work at Bellevue Gold MineBLY8:32amBOARTAnnual General and Special Meeting PresentationBOD9:18amBOD AUSTStudy highlights efficacy of new medicinal cannabis productBRK8:20amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBTI12:43pmBAILADOR$118m cash received for Instaclustr saleBTR8:23amBRIGHTSTABrightstar Exploration UpdateBYH9:17amBRYAH RES36M Tonne Nickel-Copper-Cobalt Mineral Resource-GabaninthaCGC10:19amCOSTA GRPAGM addresses with trading updateCHN1:51pmCHALICESuccessful $100m Institutional PlacementCLH11:31amCOLL HOUSECompletion of TransactionCNJ10:31amCONICO LTDRights Issue ResultsDBI8:24amDALRYMPLE2022 Annual General Meeting and Q1, 2022 DistributionDBI8:24amDALRYMPLEDividend/Distribution - DBIDCG8:21amDECMIL GRPIndustry Leader Appointed CEODVP8:48amDEVELOPDevelop Starts work at Bellevue Gold MineEMD9:30amEMYRIALEMD-RX5 demonstrates excellent safety and bioavailabilityENA9:34amENSURANCEEarly Repayment of LoanESH8:24amESPORTS2022 Annual General Meeting - Chairman LetterEVT8:45amEVEHOSPENTRequest for Arbitration filed against VueFG18:56amFLYNNGOLDTrafalgar Drilling Commences, Multiple IP Targets IdentifiedFML8:20amFOCUS MINCoolgardie Operations UpdateFPH7:35amF&P HEALTHPreliminary Final ReportGAL9:13amGALILEOTrading HaltGBR8:26amGREATBOULDMulti-element assays highlight copper zone at Mulga BillGBZ10:46amGBMRESOURCTwin Hills continues to deliver with 186 m @ 1.77 g/t AuGEN8:22amGENMINBaniaka Mineral Resource grows by 168% to 700 million tonnesGMR9:13amGOLDEN RIMGMR Commences Infill Auger Drilling at Bereko Gold ProspectsGNE3:21pmGENESIS NZChief Executive Officer advises intended departureHNG9:09amHANCOCK GOInvestor Presentation Half Year 31 March 2022HNG8:50amHANCOCK GOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIAP8:25amIRONGATEGPDispatch of Scheme Booklet and key dates and timesICL1:55pmICENIGOLDExciting Progress at ClaypanIMB8:29amINTELLMGLEntitlement Offer underwritten amount increased to $8.2mIPT9:47amIMPACT MINCompany UpdateIPX9:16amIPERIONXIperionx and UTIA Sustainability Research ProjectIRD10:32amIRON ROADCape Hardy Green Hydrogen Hub UpdateJXT9:52amJAXSTALTDNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormKAI9:50amKAIROSWide drill intersections at Mt York Gold Project in PilbaraKIN8:20amKIN MININGShallow Gold Discovery Confirmed at PegasusKKC2:32pmKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKCKNI8:32amKUNIKODrilling & Exploration Progress UpdateKSM10:23amK2 AUSMALLQuarterly Portfolio Disclosure - 31 March 2022LIN9:05amLINDIANTrading HaltMEL9:14amMETGASCOVEN: Vali operational updateMEU8:19amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - Drilling program expandedMGL10:46amMAGONTECChairman's Address to ShareholdersMKG8:25amMAKOExceptional Gogbala Results Ahead of Napie Maiden ResourceMNB8:26amMINBOS RESAmbato sale completed as momentum builds for Green AmmoniaMOT10:49amMETINCOMEDividend/Distribution - MOTMR111:45amMONTEMAGM PresentationMTB10:04amMT BURGESSKihabe-Nxuu Project Botswana - GalliumMXR9:35amMAXIMUSHigh-grade gold intersections continue at Wattle Dam ProjectMXT10:48amMETMASTERDividend/Distribution - MXTNAE9:54amNEW AGEPilbara Projects Drilling Confirms Gold & Lithium PotentialNAG2:34pmNAGAMBIEUpdate on Drilling of C1 Target Below The West PitNAN9:54amNANOSONICSNanosonics Business UpdateNUH9:02amNUHEARAAgreement for the Sale of Non-Core Mining RoyaltyNWF9:23amNEWFIELDFirst Production Diamond Sale Yields US$1.44 MillionNZO7:35amNZ OIL&GASNOTIFICATION OF LEVEL OF SUBSCRIPTION UNDER NZX LISTING RULEOKR9:21amOKAPI RESExtension to Acquire 51% of High-Grade Hansen ProjectOOK8:41amOOKAMI LTDCameroonian Rutile & Heavy Mineral Sands Project UpdateOVT8:25amOVATOOpus to acquire Ovato's book printing businessPCI9:13amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCIPHL10:52amPROPELLEntitlement Offer - Further extension of Closing DatePNC8:49amPIONEER CRCompletion of Significant Portfolio InvestmentPSL9:15amPATERSONSExploration accelerated across Pilbara and Paterson ProjectsPV18:20amPROVARISProvaris signs Technical Partnership with Northern MarineQEM10:00amQEMLIMITEDCommissioning of Pilot Plant CompletedQRI12:17pmQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIREE8:23amRARE XMAJOR EXTENSION OF MINERALISATION AT DEPTH CONFIRMEDRFR10:02amRAFAELLARafaella Completes Quebec PGM Ni Cu AcquisitionRML9:04amRESOLMINOption Entitlement Offer ProspectusSGQ8:52amST GEORGESt George Commences Drilling at PatersonSIH9:48amSIHAYOClose of Entitlement Offer & SubscriptionsSLC9:04amSUPERLOOPThe Insider: Meet the CEO Conference PresentationSLC8:29amSUPERLOOPAcquisition of white label broadband firm, AcurusSMI8:43amRise & Shine and Come-in-Time Extension Drilling ResultsSRN10:22amSUREFIRESurefire Work Program UpdateSTM8:24amSUN METALSEl Palmar gold-copper project delivering scale and gradeSUN8:02amSUNCORPRedemption of SUNPF Suncorp Capital NotesSYA9:09amSAYONATrading HaltTER8:46amTERRACOMEuroclear Bond Fully RepaidTPD3:50pmTALONENERGResults of the Share Purchase PlanVBS10:03amVECTUS BIOCompletion of Final S.A.D. Study and First M.A.D. StudyVEN9:14amVINENERGYVali operational updateVRT9:40amVIRTUSSupplementary Bidder's StatementVRT9:36amVIRTUSRevised BGH OfferWFL8:58amWELLFULLYLSwisswell BoostWOR8:18amWORLEYHeartwell awards a services contract for a renewable dieselWOR8:18amWORLEYNew contract for greenfield petrochemical complexXRG10:27amXREALITYXRG Operator Investor PresentationXRG9:43amXREALITYTrading Halt


----------



## barney (26 May 2022)

3.40pm Thursday 26th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAR9:15amASTRALAKN: Underwriting Termination and Withdrawal From PGE AcqnAGC8:37amAGCLTDCarlisle Reefs Results Extend Gold MineralisationAHF1:33pmAUSDAIRYKey Milestone for Infant Formula Plant achievedAHX11:39amAPIAMCapital Raising and Acquisitions PresentationAHX11:37amAPIAMApiam announces Capital Raising via Entitlement OfferAHX9:53amAPIAMTrading HaltAKN9:15amAUKINGUnderwriting Termination and Withdrawal From PGE AcquisitionAPX2:15pmAPPENTrading HaltAPX1:55pmAPPENPause in TradingAPX8:21amAPPENIndicative and Non-Binding Proposal and Trading UpdateARL9:07amARDEARESHigh-Grade Ni-Co from Goongarrie Hill Metallurgical DrillingAS28:19amASKARI METMulti-Element Geochemistry Confirms Extensions Li PegmatitesASN8:52amANSON RESAnson Achieves First Mississippian Mineral-Rich Brine FlowAVL11:31amAUSTVANADShare Purchase Plan Offer BookletAVL9:00amAUSTVANADMOU with NHCE for Vanadium Battery Project DevelopmentBAS10:04amBASS OILNon-Renounceable Rights Issue ProspectusBAS10:01amBASS OILBass to Raise up to $4.0m to fund Cooper Basin ActivitiesBBX9:45amBBXMINERALExploration UpdateBRB1:01pmBREAKERGL1- Drilling Commences on Schedule at Manna Lithium ProjectBRU11:37amBURUENERGYCorporate PresentationBRU8:19amBURUENERGYOperations and Corporate UpdateBYE9:31amBYRON ENERSM58 G5 Well Logs Hydrocarbon Pay and To Run CasingCAT7:31amCATAPULTFY22 Results PresentationCAT7:31amCATAPULTFY22 Results ReleaseCAT7:31amCATAPULTAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsCGC9:12amCOSTA GRPMedia reporting of AGM trading updateCIA10:44amCHAMP IRONInvestor Presentation- Q4 and FY2022CIA10:04amCHAMP IRONPress Release FY2022 Year End ResultsCIA9:58amCHAMP IRONDividend/Distribution - CIACIA9:45amCHAMP IRONFY22 Annual Report including Appendix 4ECM89:42amCROWDTrading HaltCML9:58amCHASE MINERARE EARTHS PROJECT IN NORTHERN TERRITORY EXPANDEDCRR9:36amCRITICALFurther High Grade Zinc, Lead and Copper results - GibsonsCYP9:42amCYNATA THRFDA Clears Cynata IND for Phase 2 Trial in GvHDDAL8:22amDALAROOMultiple Lithium anomalies - Lyons River Project in GascoyneDEX12:42pmDUKEEXPLORDEX - Bundarra PrimaryTarget RC Drilling Program UpdateE2510:46amELEMENT25Operational and Shipping UpdateE2M8:41amE2METALSDrilling Commences at El RosilloEDE9:20amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - Long Term Supply AgreementEDV8:33amENDEAVOURInvestor Days PresentationsERD7:30amEROADEROAD FY22 Financial ResultsESS8:21amESSENMETALPioneer Dome Lithium Project updateEVR8:22amEVRESOURCEEVR to Acquire Christina Tin-Tungsten Project in MoroccoFGX8:58amFUTURE GENMike Baird to become Chair of Future Generation AustraliaFID8:44amFIDUCIANGPFID Investor Presentation - WilsonsFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra provides Milk Price and performance updateGAL9:22amGALILEOAssays Confirm Discovery with Drilling Set to ResumeGL19:41amGLOBALLITHDrilling Commences on Schedule at Manna Lithium ProjectICG8:21amINCA MINLSDrilling at Roadhouse Target Confirms IOCG CredentialsIND11:08amINDUSTRIALSubstantial High Purity Mineralisation Added at StockyardIVZ8:22amINVICTUSInvictus signs Well Services Contract with Baker HughesKIN8:19amKIN MININGHigh Grade RC Drilling Results Extend Cardinia HillLBL2:43pmLASERBONDMarket Update - FY22 RevenueLEL10:45amLITHENERGYClarification -Exploration Target at Solaroz Lithium ProjectM2R8:18amMIRAMARGidji JV Exploration UpdateMAP9:05amMICROBAPartnership signed with nib-backed Midnight HealthMHC9:44amMANHATTANMore High Grade Gold at New BendigoMLS8:18amMETALS AUSMultiple High-Grade Lithium Intersections from ManindiMOH9:44amMOHO RESMoho Completes Capital Raising to Advance Ni/Pge ExplorationMRR9:34amMINREXRESApprovals Received for Maiden Drilling Over Lithium ProjectsMZZ8:19amMATADORMZZ Intersects High Grade Gold Mineralisation @ Central ZoneNC68:19amNANOLLOSENC6 Signs MOU With One of World's Largest Fashion RetailersNHC8:46amNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities ReportNHE8:38amNOBLHELIUMGlobal Helium Atlas LicenceNYM9:23amNARRYERNarryer Initiates Rare Earths Exploration in Gawler CratonOAR8:55amOAR RESDrilling & Metallurgical Testwork - Oakdale Graphite ProjectOCL9:44amOBJECTIVEContract with NZ Police for Firearm ReformOKU9:41amOKLO RESTrading HaltOOK8:53amOOKAMI LTDProject Update - Boulbi PermitPDI9:08amPREDICTIVETrading HaltPEB9:23amPACIFIC EDPacific Edge LTD FY22 ResultPEB9:15amPACIFIC EDPEB FY22 Result - NZX Announcement TemplatePEC9:31amPERPET RESCompletion of Priority White Sand TestingR3D11:45amR3D RESRCSResults of Entitlement IssueRAC1:44pmRACEONCOTrading HaltRAC1:27pmRACEONCOPause in TradingRBD7:58amRESTBRANNZAnnual Shareholders Meeting 2022 -Chief Executives AddressRBD7:57amRESTBRANNZAnnual Shareholders Meeting 2022 - Chairmans AddressRCR8:26amRINCONRESCompletion of EIS Diamond Hole at South TelferRDT9:50amRED DIRTDiamond Drilling Assays - 31.9m @ 1.01% Li2ORTR8:17amRUMBLEMultiple New High-Grade Zn-Pb Zones defined at EaraheedySHN8:50amSUNSHGOLDEncouraging Met Test Work & Diamond Holes at TriumphSSH9:00amSSHGROUPSSHG Acquisition Returns 72% ROI in 7.5 MonthsSSL2:34pmSIETELHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSTK8:33amSTRICKLANDAt-Surface Laterite Gold Mineralisation at MillroseTAS9:25amTASMAN RESEdenCrete - Long Term Supply AgreementTKM9:30amTREKMETLithium Pegmatites Identified at TambourahTSN9:16amSUSTAINResignation of CEOTWR7:30amTOWERHalf Year AccountsTZN8:17amTERRAMINExecutive Officer 2022 AGM PresentationURF9:27amUS RESPROPTermination of Purchase and Sale AgreementVHT8:18amVOLPARAFY22 Full Year Results PresentationVHT8:17amVOLPARAPreliminary Final ReportVRT8:54amVIRTUSUpdate on CapVest transaction and Revised BGH offerWBC9:03amWESTPACWestpac enters agreements to merge BT super and sell AdvanceWGR9:33amWESTERNGRLRare Earths Discovered and Pegmatites IntersectedWMG9:09amWESTERNLTDCompletion of Hole MTD014A - Planned Follow-up Hole MTP022XRG9:42amXREALITYXRG Completes PlacementXTE8:40amXTEKLTDXTEK receives A9.5m order for body armour and helmetsXTE8:25amXTEKLTDXTEK receives A$9.5m order for body armour and helmetsYAL10:13amYANCOALTrading HaltYAL10:03amYANCOALPause in TradingZNC8:45amZENITH MINHigh Grade Drill Results From Earaheedy Zinc - Lead Project


----------



## barney (27 May 2022)

12.20pm Friday 27th May


CodeTimeNameHeadingALK9:11amALKANETrading HaltALV11:14amALVOMINMD's Presentation to AGMALV11:12amALVOMINChairman's Address to ShareholdersALY8:18amALCHEMYRESPegmatite Cluster Mapped at Karonie Doubling Strike LengthAOA9:25amAUSMONReceived proposal for grant of 3 exploration licences in SAAZY8:22amANTIPA MINHigh-Priority Soil and AC Gold-Copper Targets IdentifiedCAI8:21amCALIDUSRESMaiden drill program commences at Spear Hill Lithium ProjectCMP9:40amCOMPUMEDICPre June 30 UpdateCMX8:23amCHEMXOutstanding REE Assay Results at Eyre PeninsulaCU610:00amCLARITY PHPresentation Jefferies Biotech SummitDCL10:26amDOMACOMDomaCom Transaction Specific ProspectusDCL10:26amDOMACOMDomaCom starts planned Capital RaiseDGL12:09pmDGL GROUPDelisting from the Main Board of NZX LimitedEDE9:42amEDEN INNOVCDOT Interstate 70 Vail Pass Paving Trial UpdateEDE9:29amEDEN INNOVConditional Term Sheet To Restructure US Secured DebtEDV8:23amENDEAVOURInvestor Days PresentationsEOS8:59amELEC OPTICAGM PresentationEVT12:02pmEVEHOSPENTSale of Rydges North SydneyFDR8:19amFINDERKanga-1 Well ResultFFF10:10amFORBIDDENFFF launches innovative range of plant based meatsGAL8:24amGALILEORhodium in Drill AssaysGLV11:31amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Well SpuddedGRL10:14amGODOLPHINExploration UpdateIFM8:47amINFOMEDIANON-BINDING, CONDITIONAL PROPOSAL FROM BATTERY VENTURESIGO8:22amIGOLIMITEDAZY:High-Priority Soil and AC Gold-Copper Targets IdentifiedIMB9:51amINTELLMGLDispatch of Retail Entitlement Offer Information BookletIMM7:34amIMMUTEPImmutep announces publication of ASCO 2022 abstractsKLS8:24amKELSIANAgreement Sale East London Bus OperationsLCT9:41amLIV CELLTrading HaltLIN9:30amLINDIANLindian Settles Litigation- Kangankunde Rare Earths ProjectLM88:22amLUNNONMETProgress Update for Baker and KenilworthMCT8:21amMETALICITYSuccessful Completion of Rights IssueMEL10:28amMETGASCOVEN: Ministerial approval received for PRL 211 acquisitionMKL11:50amMIGHTYKINGMighty Kingdom partners with Google LLCNCM8:22amNEWCRESTAZY:High-Priority Soil and AC Gold-Copper Targets IdentifiedNVX8:19amNOVONIXNOVONIX ANNOUNCES BOARD UPDATENXS9:17amNEXTSCIENCNext Science to strengthen senior leadership presence in USOEX10:47amOILEX LTDCambay Reserves Re-classificationOLY9:38amOLYMPIOMETEncouraging Woodward Range Soil ResultsOOK9:07amOOKAMI LTDProject Update - Messok East Co-Ni ProjectPET11:05amPHOSLOCKMD's Address to ShareholdersPET11:05amPHOSLOCKPET - 2022 AGM PresentationPRM11:32amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Update - Drilling CommencesRAC9:41amRACEONCOZantrene AML trial in Israel advances to Phase 2REE8:21amRARE XEXTENSION OF MINERALISATION AT DEPTH ADDITIONAL INFORMATIONRUL12:03pmRPMGLOBALNotification of buy-back - RULRUL12:03pmRPMGLOBALOn-Market Share Buy-back and TCV UpdateSFC10:45amSCHAFFERNotification of buy-back - SFCSGL10:46amSUNRICEUpdate on trading conditions and the CY21 pool rangeSHV9:13amSELECTResults Presentation 31 March 2022SHV9:11amSELECTResults Announcement 31 March 2022SHV9:10amSELECTAppendix 4D and Financial Statements 31 March 2022SRI8:19amSIPA RESExploration UpdateSWT8:46amSWTZDIVGRODistribution for month ending 31 May 2022SXG9:01amSOUTHXGOLDTrading haltSYA9:46amSAYONAInvestor PresentationSYA9:44amSAYONAPlacement to Fund NAL Restart and Development InitiativesTLG10:26amTALGAGROUPTalga boosts Swedish graphite resource by 54%TTT10:17amTITOMICTitomic sells its first Titomic D523 System in Asia PacificVEN10:28amVINENERGYMinisterial approval received for PRL 211 acquisitionVGI9:43amVGI PRTNRSChairman's AGM Address and Business Update PresentationVGM8:39amVDMULTIFACSpecial DividendVMC9:22amVENUS METHenderson Project -Encouraging Lithium Assays ReceivedVRT10:02amVIRTUSVRT Directors change recommendation for BGH takeover offerWSR9:35amWESTAR RESWestar Completes PlacementWWI11:33amWEST WITSWWI Secures Finance Facility via Equity Placement AgreementXTE8:19amXTEKLTDXTEK's HIghCom Subsidiary receives US$33.21m Order


----------



## barney (30 May 2022)

7pm Monday 30th May


CodeTimeNameHeading9SP9:48am9SPOKESVoluntary SuspensionA8G9:50amAUMETALSAustralasian Metals selected for NT exploration grantAAA5:15pmEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAAJ8:25amARUMA RESHigh-Grade Lithium-Rubidium Results at Mt Deans ProjectACR9:16amACRUXSuccessful patent litigation outcomeADT8:21amADRIATICAdriatic Metals Vares Project UpdateAGL8:54amAGL ENERGYAGL Energy Withdraws Demerger ProposalAGV5:15pmBETAAGVTEstimated Distribution AnnouncementAHX10:00amAPIAMEntitlement Offer UpdateAKP8:24amAUDIOPIXELAGM Chairman's AddressAKP8:24amAUDIOPIXELAGM CEO PresentationALG11:00amARDENTLGLTNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormALK9:49amALKANEBoda Resource Presentation, Videos & WebinarALK9:46amALKANEBoda Resource Estimate of approx 10.1M Gold Eq OuncesAMS8:29amATOMOSAMS New Debt FacilityAOF9:02amAU OFFICEAll cash proposal to acquire Australian Unity Office FundAR39:36amAUSTRARETrading HaltASH9:12amASHLEYSERVAshley Services to acquire Oil and Gas labour hire providerASN8:26amANSON RESHigh Pressure & Increased Flow Rates at Long Canyon Unit 2ATX8:21amAMPLIAPreliminary Final Report and Annual Report YE 31 March 2022AUZ10:55amAUST MINESConfirmation Prospectus sentAXE9:54amARCHER MATArcher biochip progresses towards sub-10nm fabricationAZS2:37pmAZURE MINSLetter to ShareholdersAZS9:11amAZURE MINSAgreement Reached to Sell Mexican Assets for $20 millionAZY8:19amANTIPA MINCitadel Project Final 2021 Exploration ResultsBBX9:58amBBXMINERALExploration UpdateBC89:20amBLACK CAT2022 Drill Program at High-Grade Coyote Gold OperationBEZ8:23amBESRAGOLD2 Exceptional Gold Intersections at JuganBHY5:15pmBETABHYBEstimated Distribution AnnouncementBIO8:28amBIOME AUSTBiome signs distribution agreement with Priceline PharmacyBIT9:54amBIOTRONPOSITIVE FDA GUIDANCE FOR COVID-19 CLINICAL PROGRAMBND5:11pmBETAWABNDSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementBOA10:19amBOADICEA EXPLORATION ACTIVITIES UPDATEBUB8:23amBUBS AUSTUSA FDA discretion to import Bubs Infant FormulaCAM9:34amCLIME CAPCAM Franking Credit and Profit Reserve UpdateCD15:04pmCD PRIEQU1Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsCD25:23pmCD PRIEQU2Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsCD35:09pmCD PRIEQU3Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsCM89:37amCROWDPlacement to Raise $2,100,000CML9:30amCHASE MINERED FOX RETURNS SIGNIFICANT BUTCHERS BORE GOLD RESULTSCMM9:18amCAPMETALSAcquisition of Mumbakine Well ProjectCMM9:15amCAPMETALSGCY: Sale of Mumbakine Well for up to $4.75M plus RoyaltyCMX2:10pmCHEMXLoyalty Options Offer - ProspectusCMX2:09pmCHEMXLoyalty Options OfferCPM8:30amCOOPERMETSulphides intersected in drilling program at Mt Isa EastCPV9:25amCLEARVUEClearVue and Nodis participate in US Air Force EvaluationCRE5:15pmBETACREDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementCRR9:40amCRITICALNew Extension - High-Grade Base Metal Mineralisation-GibsonsCWN6:11pmCROWNVGCCC - China UnionPay Investigation PenaltyCY58:29amCYGNUSGOLDHigh Priority Coincident Lithium, Anomaly With PegmatitesDDD8:53am3D RESHigh Grade Results at Caledonian DepositDGO8:38amDRUMMONDGOR: Improved and Final Offer for DGODGO8:37amDRUMMONDGOR: Third Supplementary Bidder's Statement and VariationEMU9:33amEMU NLFollow-up Drilling Planned at Flying Emu Gold DiscoveryEVE8:24amEVEHEALTHNon-Renounceable Rights OfferEX18:27amEXOPHARMBusiness UpdateGCR6:05pmGOLD CROSSCapital Raising and Loans RepaymentsGCY9:18amGASCOYNECMM: Acquisition of Mumbakine Well ProjectGCY9:15amGASCOYNESale of Mumbakine Well for up to $4.75M plus RoyaltyGDF9:18amGARDAPRGRPDebt Facility Extension to March 2026GGE9:54amGRAND GULFJesse 1A logs indicate exceptional 203ft gas columnGLH10:20amGLOBALHEGlobal Health Secures Key ContractsGLV2:54pmGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Drilling UpdateGOR8:38amGOLDROADImproved and Final Offer for DGOGOR8:37amGOLDROADThird Supplementary Bidder's Statement and VariationGOZ8:22amGROWTHPROGOZ acquisition of A-grade, green office buildingGPR4:09pmGEO PACDrilling success continues to highlight upside potentialHAV10:28amHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHBR5:15pmBETAHYBRIDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementHHR9:00amHARTSHEADPhase I Concept Select Report Submission CompleteHSC8:46amHSCTECHTrading HaltHUM9:15amHUMMGROUPHUM - Humm Consumer Finance updateHVS5:15pmBETADIVHAREstimated Distribution AnnouncementHVY9:15amHEAVY MINHighly Encouraging Metallurgy Results from InhambaneIKE3:11pmIKE GPSNZX Results Announcement FormIKE3:11pmIKE GPSPreliminary Final ReportIKE3:11pmIKE GPSikeGPS Group FY22 Financial ResultsIMA9:23amIMAGE RESWithdrawal of AGM resolution and standstill agreementIVX8:47amINVIONINV043 SIGNIFICANTLY IMPROVED CHECKPOINT INHIBITOR THERAPYJGH10:12amJADE GASJade Commences Contingent Resource AssessmentKMT8:59amKOPOREMTAgadez Uranium Project Mineral Resource updated to JORC 2012LEX8:23amLEFROYEXPLefroy Receives $0.56million from Burns R&D ProgramLSX8:42amLION SELCTQuarterly Report for 3 months ended 30 April 2022M2R8:20amMIRAMARMiramar Expands Glandore ProjectMAU8:20amMAGNET RESLady Julie North 4 delivers with thick IntersectionsMCT5:55pmMETALICITYTakeover Bid for NME - First Supplementary Bidders StatementMCT12:59pmMETALICITYTAKEOVERS PANEL: NME 05 Costs OrderMEK9:02amMEEKAGOLDSignificant Large Scale REE Project Emerging at CascadeMHK8:21amMETALHAWKHigh Grade Gold and Nickel at CommodoreMPP7:45amMETROPERFMPP FY22 NZX Appendix 1 and unaudited financial statementMPP7:45amMETROPERFMPP FY22 results presentationMPP7:44amMETROPERFMPG FY22 results announcementMRC9:19amMIN.COMMODCRC-P Project Completion & CSIRO Collaboration UpdateMSL8:23amMSL SOLTNSMSL Business Update & FY22 ForecastMXT9:45amMETMASTERInstitutional Placement and Investor PresentationMXT9:33amMETMASTERTrading HaltMYL12:13pmMALLEERESNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormN1H3:12pmN1HOLDINGSSME lending capital reaches $100 millionNME5:55pmNEX METALSMCT:Takeover Bid for NME -First Supplementary Bidders S/mentNME12:59pmNEX METALSTAKEOVERS PANEL: NME 05 Costs OrderNML9:17amTrading HaltNRX8:24amNORONEXLTDDrilling Update at Lynx, Canada and Daheim, NamibiaNTL1:26pmNEWTALISMNPreliminary Final ReportOBL11:49amOMNIBRIDGESecondary Market Partial Sale of Class Action InvestmentOLI4:15pmOLIVERSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOZB5:15pmBETAAUSCOMEstimated Distribution AnnouncementOZM9:22amOZAURUMTrading HaltPAR8:23amPARA BIOParadigm Appoints Experienced US-Based CEOPDI9:06amPREDICTIVEPDI Receives Firm Commitments for $55M PlacementPPY10:23amPAPYRUSMonthly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPRM2:55pmPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Update - Intermediate Hole CasedPX110:03amPLEXUREPlexure Group FY22 Results UpdateQPO5:15pmBETAQPONEstimated Distribution AnnouncementRLT8:51amRENERGENPlant Commissioning ProgressRNE8:57amRENUENERGYAt-the-Market (ATM) Facility with Acuity CapitalRPM9:14amRPMAUTOGRPRPM acquires AFT Automotive GroupSBR8:21amSABRE RESSherlock Bay High-Grade Nickel Sulphide Drilling to StartSCT9:07amSCOUTSECScout Gains $350k AUD in Receivables FinancingSGC8:23amSACGASCOPhilippines Drilling UpdateSHO9:59amSPORTSHPartnership with with Wuhan Monster Technology Co LtdSHO9:50amSPORTSHPause in TradingSMP12:07pmSMARTPAY2022 Year End Results AnnouncementSMP11:57amSMARTPAYFY22 Full Year ResultSXG9:17amSOUTHXGOLDSXG intersects spectacular 119.2m @ 3.9 g/t AuEqTGA9:59amTHORN GRPTGA announces profit in 2021/22TGA9:58amTHORN GRPPreliminary Final ReportTLX8:23amTELIXPHARMIlluccix Reimbursement Milestone and Launch UpdatesTMK9:35amTMKENERGYTesting Successfully Completed at Snow Leopard - 02TMX8:23amTERRAINHigh-Grade Clay Type Rare Earths Soil Anomaly IdentifiedTPD9:35amTALONENERGTMK: Testing Successfully Completed at Snow Leopard - 02TRU7:46amTRUSCREENPreliminary Final ReportTTT5:00pmTITOMICTitomic sells its first Titomic D523 System in Asia PacificTTT12:06pmTITOMICInvestor PresentationTYR8:20amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 115 - Week Ended 27 May 2022TYX8:23amTYRANNAHigh-Grade Assays from Namibe Lithium ProjectVGL7:46amVSTA GRPVista Group signs first major cinema circuit to Vista CloudVNT9:23amVENTIAVentia wins contract with Transpower New ZealandVPR9:14amVOLT POWEREcoQuip Signs BHP Mobile Solar Light Tower Trial AgreementVRT9:56amVIRTUSVirtus agrees next steps with BGH re revised offerWIN9:45amWIDGIEExploration drilling discovers new mineralisation at GillettWSR8:19amWESTAR RESGidgee North Exploration UpdateWWG10:42amWISEWAYGRPSupplementary Prospectus and Shortfall FacilityXVG12:06pmTREAS.CORPMoody's Credit Rating DowngradeYAL9:55amYANCOAL2022 Annual General Meeting Address and PresentationYAL9:16amYANCOALYancoal response to Yankuang Energy announcement of PotentiaZLD8:22amZELIRATHERZLD Completes Enrolment for Diabetic Nerve Pain Drug Trial


----------



## barney (31 May 2022)

Late Post CLOSE Tuesday 31st May:


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG9:06amALTERRAHalf Yearly Report and Accounts8IH7:17pm8I HOLDFull Year Statutory Accounts & App 4E8VI7:22pm8VIHOLDFull Year Statutory Accounts & App 4EAAA6:04pmFinal Distribution AnnouncementABX8:59amABXGROUPRare Earth Ionic Adsorption Clays ConfirmedACF9:52amACROWFurther growth in contract book to bolster FY23 revenue baseADX9:46amADXENERGYOil Price Hedging for Vienna Basin Field ProductionAEG7:05pmAB EQ PERFUpdate on Consultation ProcessAGV6:04pmBETAAGVTFinal Distribution AnnouncementAGY3:08pmARGOSY2022 AGM PresentationAGY8:15amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAHF10:06amAUSDAIRYAHF confirms application for FDA ApprovalAIR11:59amASTIVITASuspension from QuotationAMA8:19amAMA GROUP2022 Investor Day PresentationAQN6:59pmAQUIRIANCybem Mechanical Services acquisition completedARD6:14pmARGENT MINAppointment of Managing DirectorARD8:19amARGENT MINNew Gold Drill Targets Identified at Trunkey CreekAS28:18amASKARI METPhase III RC Drilling Program Commences at BurracoppinASR10:03amASRAMS-Viserion Significant High Grade Gold ExtensionsAVR9:20amANTERISSuccessful Completion of Second First-In-Human StudyBEZ5:07pmBESRAGOLDQ3 2022 Financial Results in compliance with Canadian FilingBHY6:04pmBETABHYBFinal Distribution AnnouncementBML9:29amBOABMETALSProject Execution UpdateBND6:00pmBETAWABNDSFinal Distribution AnnouncementBRX8:32amBELARAROX34 New Targets Expand Belara Exploration Area 10xBTI2:56pmBAILADOR$20m cash received for SMI saleBVR9:18amBELLAVISTABellavista prepares for start of drilling at BrumbyCEL9:15amCHAL EXPTrading HaltCGB11:57amCANNGLOBALOperational UpdateCLE4:23pmCYCLONEResponse to ASX 3Y QueryCNI8:49amCENTURIACNI Grows Institutional-backed Healthcare & Retail PortfolioCPN8:15amCASPINXC-46 Demonstrates Potential of Brassica TrendCRE6:04pmBETACREDFinal Distribution AnnouncementCRR10:02amCRITICALContinued Spodumene Intersections at Mavis LakeCUS10:24amCOPPERCorporate & Operations UpdateCYM8:58amCYPRIUMMETNifty Copper Project UpdateCYM8:51amCYPRIUMMETCYM AGM Presentation 2022DEG8:29amDEGREYInvestor Presentation - Hemi Mineral Resource UpdateDEG8:21amDEGREYMallina Gold Project Resource Statement - 2022DRX10:25amDIATREMETrading HaltDRX9:56amDIATREMEPause In TradingDXB9:07amDIMERIXPhase 3 FSGS Kidney Trial First Patient RecruitedEBN10:21amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 May 2022EBO11:57amEBOSCompletion of Acquisition of LifeHealthcareEDE12:42pmEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - US Market UpdateEDU8:54amEDU H LTDTrading HaltEMD9:45amEMYRIALEmyria expands MDMA analogue program with UWAEVS9:41amENVIROSUITEVS Water UpdateFAR9:52amFARAGM PresentationFFX8:15amFIREFINCHLeo Lithium Raises $100 Million in IPO and Timetable UpdateFLO10:21amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 May 2022FLX10:54amFELIXSuccessful Completion of Share Purchase PlanFTC6:11pmFIN CHAINPreliminary Final ReportGCA10:21amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 May 2022GL19:47amGLOBALLITHManaging Director AppointmentGLN9:39amGALANLITHLong Term Pumping Tests to Commence at HMW ProjectGOL11:50amETPAnnouncement of Share Split for ETFS Physical GoldGPR11:12amGEO PACReinstatement to Official QuotationGPR11:11amGEO PACCorporate Update - Investor PresentationGPR11:11amGEO PACRecommencement of ASX tradingGSR9:21amGREENSTOTrading HaltHBR6:04pmBETAHYBRIDFinal Distribution AnnouncementHLF5:18pmHALOFOODCOHalo Realises Record FY22 ResultsHLF5:14pmHALOFOODCOPreliminary Final ReportHRL5:56pmHRLHOLDINGSale of Geotechnic Business UnitHVS6:04pmBETADIVHARFinal Distribution AnnouncementKGL12:28pmKGLAnnual General Meeting AddressesKLI9:11amKILLIGold anomaly coincides with high-grade rock chipsKLL8:19amKALIUMLAKEBEYONDIE UPDATE - PROCESS DESIGN VALIDATEDKLO3:33pmKINGSLANDPreliminary Final ReportKNI6:18pmKUNIKOCLOSURE OF SHARE PURCHASE PLANKZA5:09pmKAZIAGBM Agile opens to paxalisib in EuropeLBY1:37pmLAYBUY GHLFY22 Financial Results UpdateLBY1:36pmLAYBUY GHLAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportLCT8:40amLIV CELLLCT Completes Strategic A$1.285M PlacementLDR9:45amLDRESOURCEHigh grade silver-lead-zinc drill resultsLGP8:59amLITTLEGRNPreliminary Final ReportLIT8:17amLITHIUMAUSAdrian Griffin to retire as LIT managing directorMDC12:18pmMEDLABProgression of NanoCelle NASAL COVID-19 Vaccine ProgramMGV8:51amMUSGRAVECue Mineral Resource increases to 927,000 ouncesMHI12:27pmMERCHANTAppendix 4EMI68:15amMINERAL260Minerals 260 commences drilling campaign at MooraMKL9:43amMIGHTYKINGMighty Kingdom partners with Google LLCMMI10:33amMETROMININ2022 Annual General Meeting PresentationMMI10:30amMETROMININChairman's Address to ShareholdersMQR3:03pmMARQUEETrading HaltMQR2:40pmMARQUEEPause in TradingOMX9:05amORANGEPhase 1 Drilling Completed at Wisemans CreekOOO5:47pmBETAOILFinal Distribution AnnouncementOOO9:45amBETAOILEstimated Distribution AnnouncementOZB6:04pmBETAAUSCOMFinal Distribution AnnouncementOZM12:29pmOZAURUMOzAurum Resources Launches Underwritten Share Purchase PlanOZZ1:08pmOZZRESResponse to ASX Price QueryPNN9:14amPEPINNINIDrilling Completed at Eyre Peninsula and Santa InesPPK8:20amPPK GROUPDividend/Distribution - PPKPPK8:16amPPK GROUPSpecial dividend and in specie distribution of sharesPPY2:08pmPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPRL12:19pmPROVINCEHyEnergy Meteorological Mast OperationalPUR9:35amPURSUITMIN4 New Gold Prospects from Auger Sampling at CommandoPYG9:50amPAYGROUPPreliminary Final ReportQPO6:04pmBETAQPONFinal Distribution AnnouncementRAP9:44amRESAPPTrading HaltRCL9:39amREADCLOUDHalf-year results announcementRCL9:33amREADCLOUDAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportRIC8:07amRIDLEYAgfood Conference Presentation FY23-FY25 Growth PlanSER8:29amSTRATEGICHidden Targets Uncovered at Isa Undercover InitiativeSHH8:12amSHREE MINRC Drilling hits multiple Gold, Silver, base metal lensesSHN8:34amSUNSHGOLDInduced Polarisation Geophysical Surveys Commence RWSI69:11amSIXSIG METDrilling Completed at Monument Gold ProjectSIX3:42pmSPRINTEXResponse to ASX Query LetterSNX8:18amSIERRA NEVSierra Nevada Gold expands footprint at BlackhawkSRR8:18amSARAMAQ1 2022 Management's Discussion and AnalysisSRR8:18amSARAMAQ1 2022 Interim Financial StatementsSTG8:29amSTRAKER TLInvestor Presentation - FY22 Annual ResultsSTG8:28amSTRAKER TLMarket Release - FY22 Annual ResultsSTG8:21amSTRAKER TLAppendix 4ESTX4:21pmSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSUB10:21amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 May 2022SUN7:01pmSUNCORPSuspension of SUNPF from QuotationTAH5:04pmTABCORPNew Tabcorp Managing Director and CEO Employment ContractTAH11:11amTABCORPTabcorp Board and Senior Management ChangesTAS12:46pmTASMAN RESEdenCrete - US Market UpdateTEG8:23amTRIANGLEPerth Basin Permit L7 - 3D Seismic Survey CompletedTMZ9:03amTHOMSONRESDrill Targets Identified from IP Survey at TexasTNB7:01pmTORR 13-01Suspension from Quotation and Removal from Official ListTOE8:20amTORO ENERGAssays Confirm More Massive Nickel Sulphides at DustyTTA12:14pmTTA HOLDINPreliminary Final ReportTUL9:34amTULLARESTulla Resources Completes FundingUOS1:03pmU.O. AUSTUOA Development Bhd - Profit Result (1st Qtr 2022)VGM9:31amVDMULTIFACDividend DetailsVMC9:33amVENUS METYouanmi Base Metals Project-Anomalous REE EncounteredVOL3:58pmVICTRY OFFBusiness UpdateVOL2:51pmVICTRY OFFPause in TradingVOR6:13pmVORTIVLIMPreliminary Final ReportVRS8:16amVERISVeris Board ChangesVRT9:32amVIRTUSExtension of BGH Takeover Offer PeriodWAF8:15amWESTAFRICAWAF hits 13m at 5.3 g/t gold in first pass drilling at MV3WGN10:06amWAGNERSContract Secured - Sydney Metro-Western Sydney AirportWGO4:21pmWARREGOSTX: West Erregulla UpdateWKT9:35amWALKABOUTTrading HaltZEO9:37amZEOTECHPilot Update - Continuous Circuit Lithium Process ResidueZMM3:33pmZIMILMITEDResponse to ASX Aware QueryZNC10:11amZENITH MINDivestment of Vivash Gorge Iron Project


----------



## barney (1 June 2022)

3.36pm Wednesday 1st June


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD9:30amADALTABIO International Convention presentationABP9:56amABACUSDebt Platform EnhancementsAGN9:20amARGENICATrading HaltAGR8:34amAGUIA RESExcellent Results from Agronomic Tests With Pampafos on CornAIV9:15amACTIVEXCritical Minerals Assays received for GeorgetownAJQ8:52amARMOUREmissions Reduction Partnership divestment to PZE LimitedANG9:21amAUSTIN ENGANG reports further order book strength in H2ANO3:36pmADVZINCTEKMarket UpdateAR310:32amAUSTRAREPlacement to Domestic and Global Institutional InvestorsARO11:28amASTRO RESStaking of lithium property and acquisition of IOCG projectARO10:20amASTRO RESPause in TradingARO9:25amASTRO RESGRV: Transformational geothermal AcquisitionASN8:36amANSON RESApprovals Granted for Next Phase Resource Expansion DrillingBBX1:07pmBBXMINERALAssay Results - AmendedBBX11:36amBBXMINERALAssay ResultsBOE8:18amBOSS ENBoard makes Final Investment Decision to develop HoneymoonBTI8:20amBAILADORBailador announces ongoing dividend policyCCR10:07amCREDIT CLRTrading haltCCR9:58amCREDIT CLRPause in tradingCCZ8:17amCASTILLOCOMaiden MRE of 21,556t contained cobalt at Broken HillCEL9:47amCHAL EXP2.1M Ounce AuEq Maiden Resource at Hualilan Gold ProjectCG110:58amCARBONXTOperations UpdateCI13:26pmCREDITLExpiry of MOUCLE9:40amCYCLONENew Zealand Maiden Gold Exploration Program CompletedCLG8:57amCLOSELOOPUpgrade to FY22 guidance and trading updateCNJ10:43amCONICO LTDBoard and Management RestructureCOD8:18amCODAMINLTDMajor Step-Out Hole EBD8 Extends Emmie IOCG by 900m to NorthCPT9:39amCIPHERPTSuspension from Official QuotationCRL9:26amCOMETMount Margaret Transaction UpdateCRS9:56amCAPRICERC DRILLING RESULTS CONFIRM GOLD CONTINUITY AT THE ISLANDCXL2:37pmCALIXPLS: Update on PLS & CXL ProjectDC21:17pmDCTWOVictoria Regional Data Centre Progresses into Next StageDCG8:19amDECMIL GRPDCG Grows Order Book and Affirms FY22 EBITDA GuidanceDDT9:18amDATADOTProfit GuidanceDOW12:24pmDOWNER EDIDowner enters New Zealand transmission marketDUG8:17amDUG TECHDUG Agrees Two Year Extension of Banking FacilitiesEDE8:38amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete now sold at select Lowe's locationsEGH8:20amEUR GROUPSettlement of village acquisition in Bowen, QldEVR8:21amEVRESOURCEDrilling to Commence at Khartoum ProjectFAL2:34pmFALCONResponse to ASX Price QueryFAL11:29amFALCONPause in TradingFEG8:22amFAR EASTWoyla Project UpdateGCY9:25amGASCOYNEMultiple High-Grade Zones Intersected in Gilbey's FootwallGNE11:00amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Capital Bond - Redemption noticeGNE10:44amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Capital Bond - Rate SetGNE10:05amGENESIS NZGenesis Green Capital Bond - books closedGRV11:28amGREENVALEARO: Staking of lithium property & acquisition of IOCG projGRV9:25amGREENVALETransformational geothermal AcquisitionGSR9:31amGREENSTOCapital RaisingHRZ8:18amHORIZONNickel Sulphide Intersected 1st hole at Euston ProspectHSC9:00amHSCTECHHSC Technology Group Completes $1.5 Million PlacementICG8:53amINCA MINLSDrilling Further Supports IOCG-SEDEX Potential at Mt LambIOU12:09pmIOUPAYIOU Provides Mid June Quarter Update on BNPL BusinessIXR9:11amIONICRAREUpdated Exploration Target for Makuutu Rare EarthsKIN8:19amKIN MININGSignificant HG Mineralisation Discovered at Helens EastKMT9:27amKOPOREMTTrading HaltLIN8:33amLINDIANShare Placement To Raise $2 MillionLRL8:55amLABYRINTHContinued Mineralised Intercepts Across Multiple Gold LodesLSR8:19amLODESTARNed's Creek JV - Drilling UpdateLYK8:21amLYKOSMETALCajnice Project UpdateM248:19amMAMBALTDRare Earths & Gold Project Secured Under OptionMAY9:38amMELBANABlock 9 Operations UpdateMEI11:09amMETEORICTrading HaltMEI10:54amMETEORICPause in TradingMHK8:16amMETALHAWKNew Nickel Sulphide Results and Targets at BerehavenMKG8:19amMAKOTchaga North Aircore Returns 4m at 101 Grams GoldMKR9:39amMANUKARESProgress Report - Silver production update May 2022MM88:18amMED METALSSignificant 2km Mineralised Structure Confirmed at GiftMMR2:25pmMEC RESHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMSB9:34amMESOBLASTThird Quarter Results PresentationMSB8:32amMESOBLASTMSB Q3 Financial Results and Operational HighlightsMSB8:24amMESOBLASTThird Quarter Financial Results on Form 6-KMXT10:02amMETMASTERCompletion of Institutional PlacementNML9:47amInvestor Presentation June 2022NML9:40am$4.5M raised to accelerate drilling at Mt CarltonNVA9:18amNOVA MINFurther High Grade Lithium Results for Snow Lake LithiumOKR9:37amOKAPI RESExceptional Vanadium Grades at Rattler Uranium ProjectORG9:54amORIGIN ENEUpdate on operating conditions and guidanceOSP8:31amOSPREY MEDBusiness RestructurePBH8:20amPOINTSBETUpdate on Global Leadership TeamPEB2:21pmPACIFIC EDKaiser Permanente agrees to Cxbladder EMR IntegrationPEX8:20amPEEL MNGWirlong High-Grade Copper ResultsPLS2:37pmPILBARAMINUpdate on PLS & CXL ProjectPOD8:17amPODIUMApprovals Open Door to Add Ounces From Undrilled 800mSectionPPY10:49amPAPYRUSProtocol Roadmap Signed with Egyptian Government AuthorityRFF11:44amRURALFUNDSDividend/Distribution - RFFRMI8:56amRES MININGMaiden Nickel Drill Program at Kabulwanyele to commenceSGR11:24amSTAR ENTActing Chief Executive Officer Employment TermsSKY9:32amSKYMETALSHigh Grade Tin at 3KEL - Drilling Completed at TallebungSNS9:10amSENSENOperations Update - Record Monthly Cash InflowsST19:00amSPIRIT TECSpirit completes divestment of fixed wireless assetsSTK8:21amSTRICKLANDMillrose Exploration UpdateSTM9:13amSUN METALSBrama-Alba, Large and with higher-grade zoneSVM9:07amSOVEREIGNSovereign Initiates Major PFS Drill Program at KasiyaTAS8:44amTASMAN RESEdenCrete now sold at select Lowe's locationsTLX8:24amTELIXPHARMLeadership changes including Darren Smith appointment as CFOVAN8:19amVANGOMINLSR: Ned's Creek JV - Drilling UpdateVNG8:50amVN GLBSMIDVNGS Product Disclosure StatementVOL12:44pmVICTRY OFFTrading HaltVOL9:58amVICTRY OFFPause in TradingWDS8:21amWOODSIDEWoodside completes merger with BHP PetroleumWOR8:15amWORLEYInvestor Day Presentation June 2022WR19:41amWINSOMEExceptional Results from Metallurgical TestingWSA3:12pmWEST AREASResults of Scheme MeetingWSA10:42amWEST AREASScheme Meeting Chairperson Comments and PresentationWSR8:18amWESTAR RESGidgee South Alluvial Gold DiscoveriesX2M9:38amX2MCONNECTNew China and Taiwan ordersZMM8:18amZIMILMITEDZimi continues to expand its product range


----------



## barney (2 June 2022)

4.09pm Thursday 2nd June


CodeTimeNameHeading92E8:23am92ENERGY92E Commences Summer Drill Program - GMZ Uranium DiscoveryADR9:36amADHERIUMAdherium to support Avillion sponsored clinical studyAIS9:43amAERISRESHIGH-GRADE GOLD INTERSECTIONS AT GOLDEN PLATEAUAIS8:18amAERISRESHLX:Visual Copper Sulphide and Canbelego Exploration UpdateAJY12:42pmASAPLUSTrading HaltAJY11:20amASAPLUSPause in TradingANX8:17amANAXMETALSOutstanding Assays Confirm Massive Sulphide IntersectionsASN8:47amANSON RESAnson Takes First Brine Sample from Mississippian UnitASX8:21amASXHelen Lofthouse Appointed Managing Director and CEO of ASXATA8:15amATTURRAAtturra completes Hayes acquisitionATH9:59amALTERITYAlterity Launches ATH434 Phase 2 Clinical TrialATX8:17amAMPLIAAMP945 Shows Efficacy in Model of Lung FibrosisBAT9:22amBATTMINTrading HaltBFC9:07amBEST GLOBTrading UpdateBPH8:17amBPH ENERGYInvestee Advent Energy Appeal re PEP 11 Permit ExtensionBSX9:03amBLACKSTONENew Massive Nickel Sulfide Discoveries at Ta KhoaBUB8:22amBUBS AUSTUSA Operation Fly Formula - White House RoundtableBUY8:17amBOUNTY OILBPH:Investee Advent Energy Appeal re PEP 11 Permit ExtensionBYE9:10amBYRON ENEROperational Update South Marsh Island 58 G5 WellCAI8:15amCALIDUSRESStrong drill results show potential of open pit at Blue SpecCCR10:00amCREDIT CLRCCR SALES MOMENTUM CONTINUES IN MAYCCR9:56amCREDIT CLRCCR - INVESTOR PRESENTATION AND BUSINESS UPDATECCR9:55amCREDIT CLRCCR RAISES $7.5M TO STREAMLINE CLIENT ONBOARDINGCIP9:50amCEN I REITCIP Transactions Drive GrowthCNI9:46amCENTURIADividend/Distribution - CNICZR9:32amCOZIRONRESSignificant Growth in Robe Mesa JORC ResourceDEX12:29pmDUKEEXPLORSignificant Breccia Mineral System Copper IntersectionsDRA11:01amDRAGLOBALTOV: DRA Costs OrderDRX9:21amDIATREMEResponse to ASX Price QueryDVP8:17amDEVELOPANX:Outstanding Assays ConfirmMassive Sulphide IntersectionsE339:12amEAST33 LTDTrading Update for May 2022EDU9:05amEDU H LTDAcquisition and Equity Raise PresentationEDU9:04amEDU H LTDEDU to Acquire Nurse Training AustraliaEEG9:11amEMPIRE ENETrading HaltFFT9:12amFFT GROUPRestructured Completion Payment terms with EagleSoftFHS8:56amFREHIL MINProgress ReportFOR10:55amFORAGER AUIndicative Distribution FY22 Cover LetterFOR10:52amFORAGER AUDividend/Distribution - FORHLX8:18amHELIXVisual Copper Sulphide and Canbelego Exploration UpdateKIN11:37amKIN MININGMet Testwork on Cardinias Sulphide Ores - AmendmentKIN8:18amKIN MININGStrong Results from Met Testwork on Cardinias Sulphide OresKKO9:06amKINETIKOClosing of Entitlement OfferKRR1:08pmKING RIVERGold - Tennant Creek Drilling to CommenceLDR9:56amLDRESOURCEDrilling Intersects 26.5m of Lead-Zinc-Silver MineralisationLDX9:43amLUMOSTrading HaltLDX9:15amLUMOSPause in TradingLRS9:09amLATRESBrazil Resource Definition Drilling UpdateLRV9:17amLARVOTTOPositive Gold Geochemistry Results in Ohakuri New ZealandLYN9:41amLYCAONTrading HaltMBK8:20amExploration update - Phase 1 Drilling completedMCR8:32amMINCOROutstanding new high-grade nickel intercepts at Golden MileMDI3:39pmTwo Drill Ready Targets at CrosswindsMEK9:15amMEEKAGOLD33% Increase to Landholding in Emerging Rare Earths ProvinceMKR3:12pmMANUKARESAmended Appendix 5B March 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportMMR12:30pmMEC RESInvestee Advent - Appeal re PEP 11 Permit ExtensionMQR9:49amMARQUEEMineral Resources Ltd Lithium Partnership - West SpargovilleMZZ8:18amMATADORMatador Reports Additional Winter Drilling ResultsNCL9:50amNETCENTRICNCL Delivers Q1 FY2022 Growth in Revenue and EarningsNCZ10:03amNEWCENTURMt Lyell Ore Reserve Demonstrates Multi-Decade Ops PotentialPHL9:57amPROPELLPropell delivers record month in JunePME9:10amPROMEDICUSPME signs A$28M, 7 year deal with Allina HealthPNR9:41amPANTOROShallow High Grade PGE Mineralisation at NorsemanPNX9:28amPNX METALSGrant received under Resourcing the Territory initiativePVE8:51amPO VALLEYPVE receives penultimate approval for production - SelvaQPM9:07amQLDPACIFICOre Supply Agreement Executed with SMTRAP9:55amRESAPPSuspension from Official QuotationRFG9:03amRTL FOODExtension of Debt FacilitiesRLF8:17amRLFAGTECHRLF Secures Substantial Customer Contract for FY23SHH8:15amSHREE MINNBR DSO Iron Ore Project UpdateSMI12:34pmRise & Shine Mineralisation Expands NorthSPQ9:24amSUPERIORBottletree assays return impressive 632m of mineralisationSRN2:17pmSUREFIREYidby Gold Project UpdateSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEOutstanding Productivity at South ErregullaTMK9:33amTMKENERGYHigh Permeability Confirmed at Snow Leopard - 2TPD9:33amTALONENERGTMK: High Permeability Confirmed at Snow Leopard - 2TUL10:51amTULLARESPGE Mineralisation at NorsemanTUL9:41amTULLARESPNR: Shallow High Grade PGE Mineralisation at NorsemanVGI9:49amVGI PRTNRSMerger Timetable UpdateWES7:30amWESFARMER2022 Strategy Briefing Day presentationWGO11:29amWARREGODrilling recommences at West Erregulla-3WKT9:59amWALKABOUTSuspension from Official QuotationWNX8:54amWELLNEXSuccessful Completion of $6.2m Capital Raising via CNWWI9:33amWEST WITSWest Wits to Increase Project Ownership to 74% InterestXTE9:56amXTEKLTDXTEK Investor Update of 2 June 2022YPB9:52amYPB GROUPProtectCode adds anti-copy feature and secures first sale


----------



## barney (3 June 2022)

2.40pm Friday 3rd June


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG9:19amALTERRATrading Halt8CO9:14am8COMMONLTDIncreased activity levels deliver record SaaS revenueAGN9:45amARGENICAArgenica Successfully Completes $5.5m PlacementAL88:22amALDERANAlderan executes renegotiated option at Detroit ProjectANL9:35amAMANI GOLDHIGH GRADE GOLD INTERSECTED IN KEBIGADA DIAMOND DRILLINGAOF9:17amAU OFFICEUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire AOFASQ8:22amAUSSILICAQSouth Stirling Ni-Cu Project - Positive Drilling ResultsASR9:53amASRAEstera Prospect returns Outstanding High-Grade ExtensionsAUA9:00amAUDEARAAudeara and Specsavers Sign AgreementAUN1:11pmAURUMINRe-release Mt Palmer Lithium Exploration Update and ResultsAUN12:12pmAURUMINMt Palmer Lithium Exploration Update and ResultsBC88:22amBLACK CATRobust Base Case Production Plan of 302koz for Kal EastCAD11:10amCAENEUSTrading HaltCAD10:51amCAENEUSPause in TradingCKA10:56amCOKALCoking Coal Production from BBM On Track for September 2022CUL9:23amCULLEN RESExploration UpdateENR8:21amENCOUNTEREvidence Mounting for Copper Potential at Sandover - NTFML9:45amFOCUS MINGreenfields Mining Proposal ApprovedGLV10:49amGLOBALOILGSasanof -1 Preparing to Drill Reservoir SectionHLS9:28amHEALIUSHealius FY2022 YTD update and Adora Fertility completionHNR10:06amHANNANSSuspension from Official QuotationHNR9:58amHANNANSPause in TradingIHL9:04amINHEALTHIHL-42X phase 2 clinical trial presentationIHL8:57amINHEALTHPositive final results from IHL-42X phase 2 trialIPT9:37amIMPACT MINRights Issue Completion - Impact Raises $3.2 MillionJAT9:31amJATCORPProgress with US FDA applicationKMT9:52amKOPOREMTPlacement to raise $3 millionLYN11:45amLYCAONAgreement to Acquire Nickel Copper PGE's Sulphide ProjectMCE11:22amMATRIX CEMatrix Secures $14m Riser Buoyancy OrderMEI9:30amMETEORICAgreement to Sell Juruena Gold Project for $30,000,000MHK12:09pmMETALHAWKInvestor Presentation (Amended)MHK8:22amMETALHAWKWebinar and Investor PresentationMTM8:23amMTMONGERKey Tenements Granted - Ravensthorpe REE-Li-Ni ProjectOCC9:33amORTHOCELLOrthocell Receives A$2.1m R&D Tax Incentive RefundPAB2:07pmPATRYSCBCF funding to support deoxymab brain cancer developmentPPE8:24amPEOPLEINFRPeopleIN to acquire shares in Food Industry PeoplePRM11:04amPROMINENCEDrilling of Sasanof Primary Target This WeekendRLC11:02amREEDYLCRLC raises $362,787 for explorationROC9:31amROCKETBOOTPartnership with AWSRPM9:21amRPMAUTOGRPInvestor UpdateSLB9:13amSTELARHigh-grade zinc mineralisation at Linda Zinc ProjectSNG8:23amSIRENGOLDSiren Gold Acquires Sams Creek Gold ProjectSSH8:58amSSHGROUPSSH Group Operational Update June 2022TNP1:24pmTRIPLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVAL9:40amVALORESSignificant Copper & Silver sampling results in PeruVOL10:28amVICTRY OFFOperating Office Locations UpdateVRT10:10amVIRTUSWithdrawal of CapVest TakeoverZMM2:10pmZIMILMITEDResponse to ASX Query Letter


----------



## barney (6 June 2022)

4pm Monday 6th June


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:18amMORELLAMallina Drilling Program Complete99L9:20amNINETYNINRobust Insurance Brokerage Revenue in Challenging MarketAAR10:37amASTRALOutstanding Metallurgical Test-work further derisks MandillaACB8:23amACAPRESCHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER APPOINTEDACL9:23amAUCLINICALResponse to Market EnquiriesAD88:20amAUDINATEGLFY22 UpdateAFL2:05pmAF LEGALAFL secures A$10 million Loan FacilityAHN12:16pmATHENA RESResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryAHN11:20amATHENA RESPause in TradingAJY11:10amASAPLUSResponse to ASX Query LetterAKE8:31amALLKEMPricing and operational updateAL88:20amALDERANRio Tinto commences Copper Gulch drilling at Frisco ProjectALO8:23amALLOGGIOFY22 Guidance UpdateARO9:22amASTRO RESGRV: Georgina Basin UpdateASN8:23amANSON RESDFS Targeting Production Capacity of 10,000tpa Li2CO3AUQ10:15amALARA RESProject Construction and Schedule UpdateAUQ10:04amALARA RESPause in TradingAUT9:10amAUTECOAuTECO Minerals Appoints New Management TeamAVA12:59pmAVA RISKFibre Option Intrusion Detection System ContractAVC8:57amAUCTUS INVAuctus announces Capital Management InitiativesBAT9:40amBATTMINBattery raises $2M to explore Australian Cu-Au projectsBFC11:13amBEST GLOBInvestor Roadshow PresentationBFC9:59amBEST GLOBPause in TradingBSE8:25amBASEIRONKwale Operations impacted by local rainstormsBSX1:48pmBLACKSTONETrading HaltBSX1:20pmBLACKSTONEPause in TradingBSX11:14amBLACKSTONEResponse to Media ArticleBSX9:42amBLACKSTONEPause in TradingCAI8:20amCALIDUSRESSpear Hill emerges as significant lithium discoveryCEL8:49amCHAL EXPTwo New Copper Gold Discoveries at Colorado V EcuadorCF18:48amCOMPLIIFSLProposed Acquisition of Registry Direct PresentationCF18:22amCOMPLIIFSLRD1: Proposed acquisition by Complii Fintech Solutions LtdCF18:20amCOMPLIIFSLComplii to acquire Registry Direct LimitedCLZ9:32amCLASSICMINSuspension From Official QuotationCNR9:09amCANNON RESTrading HaltCOE8:51amCOOPERGuidance and operations updateCPO8:54amCULPEOCulpeo Minerals intersects 173m @ 1.05% copperCU69:31amCLARITY PHIND Approval by US FDA for Phase II SAR-Bombesin trialDGH12:51pmDESANEDesane Completes Acquisition of Prime Leichhardt PropertyDTR9:46amDATELINE100 metres of 4.16g/t Au Colosseum Gold ProjectEEG9:15amEMPIRE ENESuccessful Capital RaisingEM28:38amEAGLE MMLPositive Drill Results Continue for Eagle at Oracle RidgeEOL8:52amENERGY ONEEOL EGM - Chairman's Address to ShareholdersEVE8:22amEVEHEALTHRights Issue Offer DocumentGAL8:25amGALILEODrilling Starts at Callisto Palladium DiscoveryGLL9:26amGAL ENERGYR&D Refund Boosts Balance SheetGLV9:31amGLOBALOILGSasanof - 1 Well ResultGML8:23amGATEWAYShallow AC Results up to 14g/t Highlight Achilles ExtensionsGOZ8:22amGROWTHPROResponse to media speculationGRV9:22amGREENVALEGeorgina Basin UpdateHE88:22amHELIOSPresidio 52 No.1 Well UpdateHLA9:39amHEALTHIAFY22 Financial Performance UpdateHRN9:52amHORIZONGLDEntitlement Issue Offer ClosedICG12:10pmINCA MINLSWide Interval of IOCG Alteration Confirms Pot. at Mt Lamb NEIMM9:04amIMMUTEPWebcast slides for 1st line NSCLC data from TACTI-002 trialIMM8:20amIMMUTEPPositive ORR in 1st line NSCLC from ph 2 TACTI-002 trialIND12:14pmINDUSTRIALStockyard Exploration Target and ML ApplicationJRV9:17amJERVOISJervois increases working capital facility to US$150 millionKIN8:24amKIN MININGWide Zones of Shallow Gold Intersected at RangoonKSN8:25amKINGSTONMisima DFS confirms 1.73Moz gold Reserve, $956m NPVKZR9:38amKALAMAZOOGrant of NSW Lithium Exploration LicenceLDX3:02pmLUMOSProspectusLDX3:01pmLUMOSTarget Market DeterminationLDX3:01pmLUMOSInvestor PresentationLDX3:01pmLUMOSOperational Update and Accelerated Entitlement OfferLML10:06amLINCOLNAppointment of CEOLNK8:22amLINK ADMINACCC extends review of proposed acquisitionLTR8:31amLIONTOWNLiontown and Tesla execute binding Offtake AgreementMFG8:35amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - May 2022MKL9:55amMIGHTYKINGMighty Kingdom signs partnership with Lion StudiosMXC3:23pmMGC PHARMACognicann Clinical Trial ResultsNAB8:46amNAT. BANKNAB launches NAB Capital Notes 6 OfferNAB8:41amNAT. BANKProspectusNYR8:24amNYRADABrain Injury Program Target Unveiled and Phase I UpdateOEX9:25amOILEX LTDCambay Production and Operations UpdateOKR8:24amOKAPI RESDrilling to Commence at the Enmore Gold ProjectPL810:40amPLATO INMXDividend/Distribution - PL8PLY8:30amPLAYSIDEPlaySide and Meta Extend & Expand Work-for-Hire AgreementPRM9:33amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well ResultQML8:51amQMINESFurther Excellent High-Grade Copper, Gold & Silver ResultsQPM9:08amQLDPACIFICKBR MOU and DFS UpdateR3D9:58amR3D RESRCSUpdate on Nightflower and Zeehan ProjectsRD18:48amREG DIRECTCF1: Proposed Acquisition of Registry Direct PresentationRD18:22amREG DIRECTProposed acquisition by Complii Fintech Solutions LtdRD18:20amREG DIRECTCF1: Complii to acquire Registry Direct LimitedRED8:23amRED 5 LTDFirst gold poured at King of the HillsREX9:19amREG EX HLDRex's Regional PlansRF19:59amREGAL INVRF1 Completion of Regal-VGI MergerRIE8:46amRIEDEL RESHIGH-GRADE CONTINUES AT TITANICRZI8:23amRAIZINVESTMay 2022 - Key MetricsSCL11:42amSCHROLE GPCompletion of consolidationSES8:24amSECOSSECOS Business UpdateSLB9:24amSTELARDrilling starts at Evelyn Dam Iron Oxide Copper Gold TargetTAH9:51amTABCORPSettlement of Racing Qld Litigation and Qld Wagering ReformsTI110:56amTOMBADORTombador granted Sudene Tax Incentive in BrazilTKM8:19amTREKMETScheme Implementation agreement with Edge Minerals LtdTKM8:18amTREKMETTrek accelerates Battery metals strategyTLM8:19amTALISMANEncouraging VMS Base Metal and Gold IntersectionsTMS8:20amTENNANT55m Intensely Copper Mineralised Intersection at BluebirdTTI9:01amTRAFFICNew order for Smart City street lighting upgrade for SydneyTYR8:25amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 116 - Week Ended 3 June 2022VG19:28amVGI GLOBALMerger Completion - VGI Partners and Regal Funds ManagementVG89:29amVGI ASIANMerger Completion - VGI Partners and Regal Funds ManagementVGI9:12amVGI PRTNRSMerger Completion - VGI Partners and Regal Funds ManagementW2V9:14amWAY2VATTrading HaltWBE10:07amWHITEBARKWhitebark to Resume Official Quotation on ASXWKT10:00amWALKABOUTLindi Jumbo Project Update - Delay of Debt DrawdownXTE10:59amXTEKLTDXTEK receives A8.1m for Defence SUAS OrdersYPB10:29amYPB GROUPYPB signs fourth paid MM1 commercial trial - IndiaYPB9:53amYPB GROUPPause in Trading


----------



## barney (7 June 2022)

2pm Tuesday 7th June


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG10:01amALTERRA$5.9M Capital Raising to Advance Carpenters ProjectAAU9:33amANTILLESRepositioning AAUAPC8:14amAUSPOTASHUpdated flow model increases SOP production potentialAZL9:36amARIZONAAZL COMMITS TO ARIZONA FOR RESEARCH AND PROCESS FACILITIESBAS9:38amBASS OILCooper Basin Development Strategy - June 2022BCC9:15amBEAM COMSTrading Update for FY2022 and FY2023BCC8:42amBEAM COMSUS$12m Agreement with Iridium for New Iridium Certus DeviceBGL8:15amBELLEVUEProject Production, De-risking and Growth UpdateBMG9:30amBMGTrading HaltBNL9:29amBLUESTARHigh Helium Concentration at JXSN-3 DiscoveryBNZ10:00amBENZMININGHighest grade to date shows Eastmain standalone potentialBPM8:18amBPM MINBPM Exploration UpdateBPP9:23amBABYLONPUTrading HaltBRU8:16amBURUENERGYEntitlement Offer ResultsBVR8:14amBELLAVISTABellavista confirms 35km-long uranium target at KiangiBYE9:10amBYRON ENERSM58 G5 Well Reaches TD and Logs N2 Sand Hydrocarbon PayCAD9:48amCAENEUSSignificant Shallow Mineralisation Intersected at PardooCCE9:08amCARNEGIECarnegie Achieves CETO Commercial TargetCCZ8:14amCASTILLOCOStrategic updateCHZ9:08amCHESSERNew high priority prospect identified at Diamba SudCLZ9:44amCLASSICMINReinstatement to Official QuotationCLZ9:43amCLASSICMINCapital Raising and Social Media PostCNR11:28amCANNON RESWide Zones of Massive Nickel Sulphide Intersected at SabreCWY8:20amCLEANAWAYBlueprint 2030 Strategic Infrastructure Growth PillarDEV8:21amDEVEXRESOUShallow high-grade gold hits at Junee Project, NSWDTR10:28amDATELINETrading HaltDTR10:19amDATELINEPause in TradingDXB8:59amDIMERIXNew Clinical Trial for DMX-200 in Diabetic Kidney DiseaseE798:20amE79GOLDRobust Gold Target Unearthed at Pinjin JVEDC9:34amEILDON CAPBusiness Update and New Fund InitiativeESR12:39pmESTRELLA RT5 Southern ExtensionESS8:17amESSENMETALAssays confirm high-grade near-surface lithium at Dome NorthGLA8:39amGLADIATORInvestor PresentationGQG8:20amGQGPARTNRSFUM as at 31 May 2022GRV8:13amGREENVALERRS Presentation- Paving the Way to a Greener FutureHAL11:41amHALO TECHStrategic Investment to Expand Marketing ReachHCW8:25amHLTHCOREITHCW Records 4% Net Valuation GainHDN8:24amHOMECO DNRHDN Records Valuation Gains of $209 millionIGO12:57pmIGOLIMITEDWSA: Second Court Hearing Approves Scheme of ArrangementJDO8:07amJUDOCAPHOLMonthly Loan Book Update - May 2022JNO9:35amJUNOInvestor PresentationKIN8:16amKIN MININGKin Mining presents at Resource Rising StarsKTA8:16amKRAKATOAMLEM Highlights Key Sulphide Targets at Mt ClereLLO11:05amLION ONELion One Discovers Major New Gold Feeder Structure - TuvatuLOM9:13amLUCAPATrading HaltLRL8:18amLABYRINTHMore High-Grade Gold Results at Labyrinth Gold ProjectM8S8:18amM8SUSTAINRights Issue- Closure Date Extension/Shareholder IntentionMAY10:23amMELBANAZapato-1 Drilling UpdateMCM8:17amMCMININGMCM R60m Standby Loan Facility AgreedMM88:19amMED METALSMajor 180m Step Out Hole Intersects Visual MineralisationMPG8:41amMANY PEAKSMt Weary Drilling Expands Footprint of Gold MineralisationMXR9:12amMAXIMUSSpargoville Lithium Projects UpdateNKL8:17amNICKELXLTDNickelX Expands Gold FootprintNSB11:17amNEUROSCIENEthics Approval Granted for Early-Phase Clinical TrialNYM9:07amNARRYEREM survey underway at Narryer to identify NI-CU-PGE targetsNYR9:13amNYRADACorporate PresentationOCC9:20amORTHOCELLFinal Data Readout for Orthocells Nerve Reconstruction StudyPAR8:23amPARA BIOParadigm Receives $8.2m R&D Tax Incentive RefundPGY9:31amPILOTMid West Clean Energy Project- Stage 1 Cliff Head CCS UpdatePPE8:37amPEOPLEINFRCompletion of FIP and reaffirmed FY22 earnings guidancePRN8:38amPERENTIPerenti secures circa $520m revenue with new Cowal contractPRN8:24amPERENTIPerenti's 2025 Strategy UpdatePRN8:24amPERENTIPerenti's 2025 Strategy UpdatePRN8:22amPERENTIPerenti launches on-market share buyback programPTR9:48amPETRATHERMComet Project - Rare Earth Drilling UpdateRDN8:51amRAIDEN RESMaiden drilling program on Vuzel Gold Project completedRMI9:57amRES MININGNickel and Lithium Tenements under Exclusive OptionROC10:59amROCKETBOOTPause in TradingROC9:41amROCKETBOOTPartnership with NVIDIARXM9:30amREXMIN3D seismic points to large copper target under HillsideSCN8:18amSCORPIONStrategic Advisor Engaged and Key Board AppointmentSHO9:57amSPORTSHDistribution Partnership Agreement with Blackhawk NetworkSKT7:31amSKY NET TVSky addresses media speculationSLX8:25amSILEXInvestor PresentationSRI8:17amSIPA RESExtensive Program of Drilling across Sipa ProjectsSTA8:17amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Construction Progress Reaches 75% CompleteSTX12:14pmSTRIKE ENECredit Suisse Energy & ESG ConferenceSTX8:18amSTRIKE ENEStrike launches Mid West Low Carbon Manufacturing PrecinctSXE8:14amSTH X ELECMarket UpdateTG19:37amTECHGENStation Creek Copper IP Targets Light upTLX8:27amTELIXPHARMTelix receives AUD$17.25 million R&D tax refundTMR8:24amTEMPUSPhase 2 Exploration Results Valle del Tigre Project EcuadorTMZ10:04amTHOMSONRESOutstanding Tin Results from Drilling at Bygoo Tin DiscoveryVNT8:30amVENTIAVentia awarded integrated FM contract by Austin HealthVRC9:24amVOLTBunyu Graphite Offtake LOI SignedVRT9:57amVIRTUSSupplementary Bidder's StatementWBE10:27amWHITEBARKInvestor PresentationWEC8:17amWHITE ENERUnsecured Loan AgreementWIA8:15amWIAKokoseb emerges as a significant gold discovery in NamibiaWRM9:00amWHITEROCK140 g/t Intercept, Exhibition Reef, Morning Star Gold MineWSA12:57pmWEST AREASSecond Court Hearing Approves Scheme of ArrangementWSI9:27amWESTSTARINAlltype receive $15M of new awards and contract expansionsXRG9:52amXREALITYGrowth Capital UpdateYAL8:24amYANCOALUpdate on potential Yankuang Energy transactionZNC8:21amZENITH MINFurther High-Grade Cu-Zn Drill Results From Develin Creek


----------



## barney (8 June 2022)

7.45 pm Wednesday 8th June


TimeCodeNameHeadingPage CountFile Size7:05pmQUEQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - May 2022561k7:00pmWSAWEST AREASSuspension from Official Quotation3184k6:56pmIECINTRA ENGYCleansing Prospectus29331k5:08pmFORFORAGER AUMonthly Performance Report - May 20221219k2:10pmHRNHORIZONGLDCapital Management1259k12:16pmGMDGEN MINSMedia Speculation1189k11:54amAQDAUSQUESTRRS MD Presentation164.4M11:24amTMRTEMPUSPhase 2 Exploration Results Ecuador - Reissue161.3M11:02amSHPSOUTH HARZStrong Confirmatory Results from 2nd Ohmgebirge Drillhole253.4M10:45amCXZCONNEXIONCXZ Listed Equity Strategy3143k10:41amKAUKAISERREEFMaldon Gold Processing Plant Upgrades4394k10:39amWSAWEST AREASIGO: Western Areas Scheme of Arrangement Update1148k10:39amIGOIGOLIMITEDWestern Areas Scheme of Arrangement Update1148k10:35amWSAWEST AREASScheme of Arrangement Becomes Effective296k10:35amIGOIGOLIMITEDWSA: Scheme of Arrangement Becomes Effective296k10:06amCXZCONNEXIONCXZ Approved Vendor for Ford & Lincoln CTP2106k10:05amYALYANCOALHKEx - Yankuang Energy Progress update on the Potential Tran4955k9:58amAZIALTAMINAltamin Permitting Updates3292k9:58amCT1CONST TECHCT1 Sales Update1228k9:57amGMDGEN MINSPause in Trading1118k9:56amWWGWISEWAYGRPClose of Entitlement Offer & Subscriptions121k9:54amREZRES&EN GRPGranny Venn Cut-back Guidance Exceeded5607k9:52amAIIALMONTYAlmonty raises A$2.12m to advance growth opportunities398k9:50amMQRMARQUEELatest Assay Results From Lone Star Copper-Gold Project191.1M9:47amPGYPILOTPGY Corporate Presentation- Mid West Clean Energy Project212.5M9:46amCAVCARNAVALEAircore begins to test 1km prospective structure at Kookynie4722k9:42amAVEAVECHOSuspension from Official Quotation - AVEO2152k9:40amTDO3D OILVIC/P79 Prospectivity Update, Otway Basin77.8M9:39amCKACOKALDevelopment of BBM Coking Coal Mine Continues61.1M9:36amAHQALLEGIANCEMark Gray Interest in Securities1137k9:33amJATJATCORPNon-Renounceable Issue3297k9:31amRACRACEONCOEMD AML MDS Trial Expands to Europe6371k9:30amEPXEPT GLOBALTrading Update - ARR Growth & Executive Recruitment Process4124k9:29amBSXBLACKSTONERetraction of Unauthorised Investor Relations Material2112k9:28amCHLCAMPLIFYMarket Update - unaudited results YTD May22 & Presentation245.2M9:23amAD1AD1 HOLDRenewal of Managed Services Agreement with NSW Government2197k9:23amCCACHANGEFLMilestone US$10.5m deal with 4 NZ financial institutions3114k9:23amTTTTITOMICTitomic Enters Joint Venture with Neos2211k9:21amBSXBLACKSTONEResponse to ASX Query8745k9:19amW2VWAY2VATW2V Secures $1.09m Placement and Announces $0.5m SPP4312k9:17amICIICANDYICI Acquires Flying Sheep Studios, a European Developer3212k9:14amIDAINDIANARESTrading Halt2646k9:12amHHRHARTSHEADHHR to Benefit from UK Windfall Tax Investment Allowance6270k9:12amPTXPRESCIENTPTX CellPryme-M presentation237.7M9:11amLRSLATRESSalinas Drilling Update131M9:10amTIETIETTOTietto Hits 119.87g/t Gold from Abujar Infill Drilling279.2M9:10amMCXMARINERCORFunding Update - Director Loan1161k9:10amMNYMONEY3Facility increase and margin improvement to support growth1161k9:08amMAPMICROBAMicroba & Ginkgo Commence Therapeutics Program2201k9:07amPTXPRESCIENTPTX unveils new clinic-ready CAR-T enhancement platform61.2M9:07amDVLDORSAVINew Product Release of AMI2591k9:06amOSLONCOSILTrading Halt2215k9:05amRRLREGISMineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement281.8M9:05amRMLRESOLMINHigh Priority Gold Drill Targets Defined at 64North Project122.5M9:05amMAGMAGMATICExploration and Drilling Update182.4M9:02amLDXLUMOSSuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer5195k9:01amEYENOVA EYEiTrack Advance Commercial Roll-Out Commenced5430k8:59amRIMRIMFIRESignificant Ni, Co and Pt drilling results at Currajong232.9M8:59amTEGTRIANGLECliff Head Oil Sales2153k8:59amPGYPILOTCliff Head Oil Sales2153k8:58amTMTTECHMETALSGAS PIPELINE EARLY WORKS AGREEMENT EXECUTED WITH APA81.2M8:55amAW1AWMETALSExceptional Drill Hole Results at West Desert151.4M8:55amZ2UZOOM2UZoom2u enters agreement with Bunnings Warehouse283k8:52amCYMCYPRIUMMETMaroochydore Copper Cobalt Project Final RC Drilling Results282M8:38amBTNBUTNTrading Update2183k8:37amVMCVENUS METRXL: New Midway lode at Youanmi Gold Project extended151.1M8:37amRXLROX RESNew Midway lode at Youanmi Gold Project extended151.1M8:34amEGGENEROEnero trading update1442k8:33amGNCGRAINCORPBell Potter 'Home Grown' Agriculture Conference Presentation181.4M8:33amALXATLSRTERIAAcquisition of securityholding by IFM1155k8:28amREDRED 5 LTDDLT: Signs 3-year Contract with Red 5 Limited2184k8:28amDLTDELTADRONEDLT Signs 3-year Contract with Red 5 Limited2184k8:28amSGMSIMS METALTrading Update2317k8:27amCODCODAMINLTDUpdated IP Delineates Promising Target at Cameron River201.9M8:27amBTNBUTNAdditional Debt Funding294k8:27amMOZMOSAICMOZ - Market Update1562k8:26amAKOAKORA RESSatrokala Delivers High Grade Rock Chip Assays182.6M8:25amAOUAUROCH MINAuroch Completes Acquisition of the Nevada Lithium Project111.2M8:25amVRSVERISVeris Announces On-Market Share Buy-Back2187k8:25amVRSVERISNotification of buy-back - VRS523k8:24amTPDTALONENERGTMK: 91 Metres of Gassy Coal on Snow Leopard - 022442k8:24amTMKTMKENERGY91 Metres of Gassy Coal on Snow Leopard - 022442k8:24amLYKLYKOSMETALSinjakovo Project Update453.2M8:24amRFARAREFOODSMSC Accreditation & Sales & Marketing Activation21M8:24amIVZINVICTUSInvictus Energy Rig Mobilisation Commences to Cabora Bassa61M8:24amZLDZELIRATHERZenivol Longitudinal, RWD Trial in Insomnia Results51.9M8:23amMZZMATADORMZZ Identifies 8 Additional High-Tenor Gold Anomalies142.6M8:21amAR1AUST RESComplementary Exploration Earn-in Agreements with Glencore111.4M8:20amAPSALLUPSIO2Surface Sampling Indicates Silica Potential at Pink Bark11925k7:31amFSFFONTERRAFonterra announces share buyback programme3217k7:30amBLDBORAL LTDVik Bansal appointed CEO & Managing Director3237k


----------



## Skate (8 June 2022)

@barney thanks for the ongoing condensed post of announcements.

I appreciate reading posts that are informative as well as being useful in my trading. 

From memory the most recent post is the first time the announcements were not alphabetically sorted. 

It was a small inconvenient as I had to scan the post a few times instead of just once so nothing was missed.

Other than that a morning update is more beneficial for me personally. 

Thanks once again for the ongoing commitment keeping this thread active.

Skate.


----------



## barney (9 June 2022)

Skate said:


> @barney thanks for the ongoing condensed post of announcements.



Yeah sorry @Skate   Didnt realise I'd missed the alphabet step.  Under a bit of time pressure of late hence the late postings

I agree that mornings are better re the PS announcements.   It does mean that a large number that come out during the day will get missed, but, in reality those most likely to move the market are announced before the open

With that in mind, I'll try and start doing the morning post if and when possible, even if we miss a few announcements after that. Cheers


----------



## barney (9 June 2022)

3pm Thursday 9th June


CodeTimeNameHeading92E9:28am92ENERGYTrading HaltADD8:17amADAVALEOutstanding Success with Multiple Nickel Targets DiscoveredAHF12:42pmAUSDAIRYSale and Leaseback of Brucknell North FarmAON8:18amAPOLLO MINSulphide Base Metal Mineralisation at Two New ProspectsAQX8:18amALICEQUEENFiji Neighbour LLO Announces Globally Significant InterceptASM12:19pmAUSSTRATMHyundai Engineering awarded contract for design workAUN9:08amAURUMINCentral Sandstone Exploration UpdateAZJ9:23amAURIZONACCC consults on Aurizon proposed One Rail acquisitionBBX9:44amBBXMINERALAssay ResultsBCA8:37amBLK CANYONInitial metallurgical tests deliver Mn grades above 30%BMG9:55amBMG$2.5M RAISED FOR MAJOR EXPLORATION AT WA GOLD PROJECTSBPP10:01amBABYLONPUBPP - Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Offer DocumentBPP9:57amBABYLONPU$1.0m Placement and underwritten $6.4m Entitlement OfferBRK8:19amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateBUY12:27pmBOUNTY OILCerberus Permit Extensions - Carnarvon Basin WACEN7:30amCONTACT ENMay 2022 Operating ReportCHM10:23amCHIMERICA$30 million Equity Placement Agreement with L1 CapitalCHR8:45amCHARGERCharger confirms large lithium system at Lake JohnstonCSE1:53pmCOPSTRIKEPartial Sale of Investment in Syrah Resources LimitedCSS10:57amCLEAN SEASInvestor Presentation and OutlookCWN10:10amCROWNBlackstone receives VGCCC and ILGA approvalCWX8:37amCARAWINEBCA: Initial metallurgical tests deliver Mn grades above 30%CWY9:50amCLEANAWAYDisruption to Health Services Operations in VictoriaDEX2:38pmDUKEEXPLORBundarra Metallurgical Testwork results very positiveDRM12:54pmDEMETALDrilling Progress at JerichoDTR9:58amDATELINEGold Links Production and Capital RaiseDUR10:18amDURATECDURATEC SECURES $25M IN DEPARTMENT OF DEFENCE CONTRACTSDW89:14amDW8LIMITEDKaddy to accelerate revenue growth with new pricing modelFEX9:11amFENIX RESFenix extends Iron Ore Hedging CoverG1A9:38amGALENA MING1A Completes US$20M 3rd Drawdown Under Abra Debt FacilitiesGBR8:20amGREATBOULDMulga Bill exploration updateGLL9:28amGAL ENERGYDrilling forges aheadGNE7:30amGENESIS NZGenesis Energy - CEO DepartureGTE8:19amGREAT WESTReady1 Update and Yandal West DrillingHAS8:33amHASTTECHDrilling Extends Mineralisation with Exceptional QualityIDA9:48amINDIANARESSignificant Gold Bearing System Defined at MinosIMI2:26pmINFINITYLithium mineralisation within Tambourah ProjectJAY10:02amJAYRIDECash-Flow Positive after Stand-Still Op Costs for Q4 FY22JLG9:03amJOHNS LYNGJohns Lyng Group Limited provides earnings upgrade for FY22LCY8:18amLEGACYIRONResource update at Golden Rainbow projectLEG10:30amLEGENDRockford Project Exploration Activity UpdateLGM9:53amLEGACY MINPortfolio Exploration UpdateLIT8:45amLITHIUMAUSCHR: Charger confirms large lithium system at Lake JohnstonLOM9:42amLUCAPAProposed Lesotho Value Added Tax Amendment BillLOT8:17amLOTUSRESUranium Resource Increases to 51.1MlbsLRV11:05amLARVOTTOEyre Project delivers Excellent Early Results in WALSR8:19amLODESTARLodestar Exploration UpdateMAF10:20amMA FIN GRPInvestor Day PresentationMEK9:32amMEEKAGOLDHigh Priority Drilling Underway at Murchison Gold ProjectMEM8:17amMEMPHASYSFelix System commercialisation updateMFG9:27amMAG FINCUpdate on Hamish Douglass & David George commencement dateMLS8:18amMETALS AUSSubstantial Vanadium Intersection with Ni-Cu-Co at ManindiMMG9:29amMONGERGOLDMMG Completes Acquisition of Scotty Lithium Project, NevadaMRZ12:42pmMONT ROYALTarku Ground EM Program Delivers Multiple Shallow ConductorsNTI10:56amNEUROTECHPreclinical Success with Targeted Combination TherapiesNTL10:21amNEWTALISMNNotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormOAR9:28amOAR RESHigh Grade Gold & Silver Intersected at Douglas CanyonOSL9:46amONCOSILEntitlement Offer Results and Shortfall NotificationOVN10:13amOVENTUSVoluntary SuspensionPAN8:18amPANORAMICFourth Concentrate Shipment from Savannah CompletedPGY9:46amPILOTCliff Head Oil Workover to Increase ProductionPOD8:16amPODIUMSuccessful Drilling Continues as Stage 10 Holes Hit TargetsPUA8:47amPEAKMINLTDDrilling Program Commences at Green RocksRAC9:20amRACEONCORace Oncology Announces On-Market Share BuybackREC8:19amRECHARGERC Program Demonstrates Significant CopperRLF8:17amRLFAGTECHExpands regional presence via Cambodian distribution partnerROC9:38amROCKETBOOTNVIDIA Supplementary announcementROC9:37amROCKETBOOTAWS - Supplementary announcementSNG9:52amSIRENGOLDExciting Potential at Sirens Auld Creek ProspectSSG9:04amSHAVERSHOPSSG - MST Financial - Cash Generators Forum PresentationSSG9:01amSHAVERSHOPSSG - FY2022 Business UpdateSTO12:27pmSANTOSBUY: Cerberus Permit Extensions - Carnarvon Basin WASUH9:43amSTH HEM MIChile Copper/Gold Diamond Drill Program UpdateSYR9:49amSYRAH RESSecurity Incident near Ancuabe in Cabo Delgado ProvinceTBA8:19amTOMBOLAFurther Significant Gold Intersections at Mt ScheeliteTEG8:25amTRIANGLECliff Head Oil Workover to Increase ProductionTEM9:55amTEMPESTTempest and Karara Mining Ltd sign Joint Venture MOUTGH9:04amTERRAGENBell Potter Home Grown Agriculture Conference 2022TGR2:51pmTASSAL GRPResponse to ASX Price QueryTMZ8:59amTHOMSONRES14 Moz Silver Equivalent Mineral Resource Estimate for WebbsTON10:16amTRITONMINTrading HaltTON9:58amTRITONMINPause in TradingTSO9:17amTESORO RESTrading HaltTTM9:17amTITANMINLinderos Project UpdateUVA11:19amUVRECompany Presentation - US Uranium and VanadiumVAN9:25amVANGOMINVango to Commence Next Phase Marymia Gold Project DrillingVAN8:19amVANGOMINLSR: Lodestar Exploration UpdateVML9:00amVITALMETALVML's North Tardiff Testwork Results Exceed ExpectationsWGX2:10pmWESTGOLDBryah - New Depth Extensions At StarlightWOT10:24amWOTSOProperty Acquisition in New Zealand


----------



## barney (10 June 2022)

12.45pm 10th June


CodeTimeNameHeadingAGL8:27amAGL ENERGYLoy Yang A Unit 2 - Update on expected return to serviceAIZ7:30amAIR N.Z.Air NZ updates on Fy2022 outlookALX8:28amATLSRTERIAUpdate in relation to IFMAS111:02amANGELScheme Meeting - Chairman's Script and PresentationBAS9:50amBASS OILMay 2022 Operations - Tangai-5 Online & Performing StronglyBBX9:40amBBXMINERALAssay Results - AmendedBC88:21amBLACK CATFinal Grade Control Drilling Underway at Myhree Open PitBNL9:25amBLUESTARMaiden Serenity Helium WellBUB9:03amBUBS AUSTMajor USA Supply Agreements with Kroger and AlbertsonsCE18:21amCALIMAWell Drill Program and Renewed Credit FacilityCLG10:17amCLOSELOOPTonerPlas Line Production IncidentCNU7:30amCHORUSChorus updates on RAB finalisaton process and FY22 CapexCRR9:21amCRITICALGibsons Extends High Grade Base Metal MineralisationCWN12:09pmCROWNBlackstone receives GWC approvalDRE8:23amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Successfully Completed at Mangaroon Ni-Cu-PGE JVE3311:03amEAST33 LTDAgreement to acquire Oyster Cloud AgritechE339:51amEAST33 LTDPause in TradingEDE11:19amEDEN INNOVRights Issue ResultsEFE8:23amEASTERNRESJV with Yongxing for Lithium ProjectsEMS9:24amEASTMETALSNorthern Territory Reconnaissance - Barrow CreekEPY8:56amEARLYPAYEarn-out completion of Skippr acquisitionERM8:22amEMMERSONSuccessful NTGS Co-Funding Collaboration Grants for TCFMS11:59amFLINDERSCanegrass Project exploration updateFRS9:19amFORRESTSouth Iron Cap East Lithium POW ApprovalGL18:31amGLOBALLITHMBLP Assays Continue to Deliver Exploration SucessHAR9:31amHARANGASaraya uranium project permit renewedKAU10:01amKAISERREEFHigh Grade GoldLNR8:24amLANTHANEINGascoyne REE Project - Intrusive Targets Defined in 3D ModelLVH11:12amLIVEHIRECancellation of Loan Back Shares (App 3C)MKL9:59amMIGHTYKINGAva's Manor UpdateMM89:19amMED METALSTrading HaltMOH9:39amMOHO RESMoho Investor Presentation June 2022MYL10:30amMALLEERESAvebury Nickel Project - Acquisition Process UpdateOKR9:46amOKAPI RESAthabasca Summer Exploration Program CommencesORN9:24amORION MINTrading HaltPCG8:59amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management - 31 May 2022PSQ9:41amPACSMILESMay 2022 Patient Fee PerformancePVL9:56amPOWERHOUSEFurther Investment in Cirrus Materials ScienceSTK9:20amSTRICKLANDFurther Intersections of Wide High Grade Gold at MillroseTER8:24amTERRACOMCompany UpdateTIE8:20amTIETTOAbujar Gold Project June Construction UpdateTLX8:38amTELIXPHARMExpansion of Partnership with RefleXion for Prostate CancerTZN8:21amTERRAMINFinance Facility UpdateVEN9:53amVINENERGYCompletion of PRL 211 acquisitionVN89:11amVONEXLTDVonex Signs Binding HOA with More - Telco Partner of CBAXTC8:20amXANTIPPELuz Maria Lithium Brine Tenement Definitive Agreement Signed


----------



## barney (14 June 2022)

Bit of a sting in the tail at the moment  


3.30 pm Tuesday 14th June


CodeTimeNameHeading360​8:27amLIFE360Amended Form 10 and Appendix 4C1AD8:18amADALTAEuropean Patent for AD-214 granted5EA9:44am5EADVANCED5E ADVANCED MATERIALS SET TO JOIN THE RUSSELL 3000 INDEX92E10:02am92ENERGY92E raises A$8.7 million to advance Gemini Uranium ProjectACW9:04amACTINOGENACW announces Phase 2 trial designs for AD & MDDADR12:51pmADHERIUMAdherium signs UK distribution agreement with Helicon HealthADV8:20amARDIDENINITIAL RESULTS CONFIRM UPSIDE GOLD POTENTIAL AT PICKLE LAKEAEG9:29amAB EQ PERFWLE:WAM Leaders & Absolute Equity Performance Fund to mergeAJY9:34amASAPLUSUpdate - Disposal of Indirectly held SubsidiaryAKO8:12amAKORA RESWebinar PresentationALV8:25amALVOMINAlvo Investor Presentation June 2022ALV8:23amALVOMINC1 Delivers Outstanding HighGrade Polymetallic Drill ResultsAR39:29amAUSTRARERecord High Grades Support Imminent Resource UpdateARE8:56amARGONAUTLumwana West Project - Seeking Restoration of LicenceARE8:26amARGONAUTHigginsville - Swarm of Lithium Pegmatites to be ExploredARL8:15amARDEARESKalgoorlie Nickel Project Feasibility Study UpdateARR9:39amARAREEARTHAssay Results Demonstrate Significant Expansion PotentialATV8:13amACTIVEPORTATV Activities UpdateAZL8:13amARIZONAAZL COMPLETES HAZEN RESEARCH BENCH-SCALE TEST PROGRAMBAS9:37amBASS OILBass Commences Kiwi Gas Commercialisation StudyBCB9:33amBOWENCOALFirst Coal Railed from Bluff MineBGD8:22amBARTONGOLDSensOre Phase 1 Mapping Identifies New Gold & Copper TargetsBMN12:52pmBANNERMANProposed Consolidation of CapitalBMO8:26amBASTIONMINCapote Produces High Grade Gold Channel SamplesBNL9:45amBLUESTARTrading HaltBRI8:28amBIG RIVERInvestor Day PresentationCDT8:24amCASTLE MINDrilling Campaign Launched at Kambale Graphite ProjectCLA9:48amCELRESTrading HaltCLX3:25pmCTI LOGISTProfit GuidanceCML9:23amCHASE MINETrading HaltCOI9:57amCOMETRIDGEMahalo Acquisition from APLNG now unconditionalCRL12:46pmCOMETResponse to ASX Aware QueryCRR9:27amCRITICALTrading HaltCUE12:31pmCUENZOevelopment drilling approved in Mahato PSCCYP9:12amCYNATA THRFurther data supports potency of Cynata MSCsDRE9:20amDREDNOUGHTTrading HaltDUR8:04amDURATECADDITIONAL $16.5M DEPARTMENT OF DEFENCE CONTRACTE2E10:39amEONNRGRe-Compliance Listing and Project AcquisitionECS9:09amECSBOTANICFocussed Strategy to Maximise GrowthEEG8:20amEMPIRE ENEShare Purchase PlanEGR8:52amECOGRAFGerman Research Confirms Recycled Graphite PerformanceELO8:44amELMOSFTWREELMO responds to media speculationEPM8:57amECLMETALSSatellite Imagery Analysis Identifies New Ivittuut TargetsEQS12:07pmEQSTORYGRPTrading HaltEQS9:56amEQSTORYGRPPause in TradingERM8:25amEMMERSONVisual gold and copper intersected in drilling at HermitageFBR9:27amFASTBRICKFBR Corporate Presentation June 2022FRS9:10amFORRESTStrong Gold Results Continue at Black PrinceGBR8:43amGREATBOULDHigh-grade gold in first RC holes at IronbarkGBZ8:14amGBMRESOURCGBM confirms extension of gold mineralisation at Twin HillsGDC9:39amGLOBALDATADisposal of interest in Guam Data CentreGGE9:24amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Flow Test Mobilising After Positive Drill ResultsGGX9:54amGAS2GRIDUpdate on Legal Proceedings in FranceGLH8:33amGLOBALHEGlobal Health Secures Two Significant ContractsGLL9:27amGAL ENERGYGlenaras drilling updateGLV9:51amGLOBALOILGSasanof-1 Well Campaign Completed SafelyGMN9:59amGOLDMOUNTNTrench Assay Results Confirm Porphyry Potential at Mt WipiGTR8:46amGTI RESAcquisition of Green Mountain Wyoming ISR Project CompletedHCH9:37amHOT CHILI17m Visual Copper Drill Intersection at ValentinaHLF8:25amHALOFOODCOCOLES CONTRACT WINHMG8:21amHAMELINWest Tanami Gold Project - Exploration UpdateHMX12:44pmHAMMERAdditional Disclosures for Visual Observations at Ajax EastHZN9:58amHOR OILHZN Production UpdateICL2:51pmICENIGOLDDeep Well Air Core Results Identify Gold AnomaliesIDA9:03amINDIANARESRare Earth Potential Identified at Central Gawler ProjectIND8:23amINDUSTRIALAsian Investor Roadshow PresentationKKO9:17amKINETIKOSignificant Gas Flows Achieved From Korhaan Well 3KLS9:07amKELSIANResponse to Rule 2.4 announcement by GoAhead PlcKNG11:16amKINGMINLTDKingsland Minerals Successful ASX ListingKP28:07amKOREIssue of EquityKPG9:00amKELLYPRTNRJune 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2022 Financial YearKZA8:07amKAZIAKazia paxalisib preclinical DIPG data released at IPSNOLM88:22amLUNNONMETBaker First-Time Mineral Resource Tops 15,000t Nickel MetalLYC8:37amLYNASLynas Awarded US$120M Contract to Build HRE FacilityLYK8:14amLYKOSMETALSockovac Project UpdateLYN8:19amLYCAONAcquisition Complete - Nickel Copper PGE's Sulphide ProjectM8S8:11amM8SUSTAINSupplementary Prospectus - 13.06.2022M8S8:11amM8SUSTAINSupplementary Prospectus & Offer Period ExtensionMCT1:29pmMETALICITYNME: Supreme Court DefenceMCT9:52amMETALICITYSupreme Court Case Against Nex for Failure to Pay $1.28MMEB9:43amMEDIBIOLTDTrading HaltMEK9:25amMEEKAGOLDCircle Valley Continues to Deliver Thick Shallow GoldMEZ7:33amMERIDIANMeridian Energy monthly operating report for May 2022MKG9:54amMAKOCorporate Presentation re 868koz Maiden Resource at NapieMKG8:22amMAKOMako Delivers 868koz Maiden Resource at Napie ProjectMLS8:15amMETALS AUSDiamond Drilling to Test High-Grade Zinc & Lithium ZonesMLX8:49amMETALS X2022 Renison Mineral Resource UpdateMM89:31amMED METALSKundip Resource Increases to 1.37Moz AuEqMNB10:07amMINBOS RESPresentation - Green Hydrogen-Ammonia ProjectMNB9:59amMINBOS RESPause in TradingMTM8:20amMTMONGERGold Drilling Results Mt MongerMX18:29amMICRO-XMX1 - Appointment of second major US DistributorMXR8:45amMAXIMUSSignificant shallow gold intersections - Hilditch GoldMYL1:26pmMALLEERESMYL Investor PresentationNGS9:44amNGSLTDNGS expands US grocery presence with launch on Kroger.comNME1:29pmNEX METALSSupreme Court DefenceNME9:52amNEX METALSMCT:Supreme Court Case Against Nex for Failure to Pay $1.28MNNG8:02amNEXION GRONNG Activities UpdateNZO12:31pmNZ OIL&GASDevelopment drilling approved in Mahato PSCOPY8:40amOPENPAYMay 2022 Trading UpdateOVN12:33pmOVENTUSOventus seeks Voluntary Administration to restructurePAB8:53amPATRYSNew Mechanism By Which PAT-DX1 May Reduce Cancer MetastasisPCL8:20amPANCONTNamibian Ministry Sign Off On PEL 87 Licence ExtensionPGO9:03amPACGOLDStep-Out Drilling Intersects Target ZonePME9:32amPROMEDICUSPME signs two contract renewals - A$47MPRM9:33amPROMINENCESasanof-1 Well Campaign CompletedPSL9:10amPATERSONSWestern Australian Exploration UpdateQFE8:49amQUICKFEEJune 2022 business updateQIP9:43amQANTMIPInternational expansion and business simplificationRAP12:34pmRESAPPReinstatement to Official QuotationRAP12:34pmRESAPPIncreased Scheme Consideration from PfizerRKN8:35amRECKONAccountants Group Transaction UpdateRMI10:07amRES MININGTrading HaltRMI9:53amRES MININGPause in TradingRUL12:17pmRPMGLOBALUpdate on Software Sales ARR and TCV FY2022 (to-date)SGC10:53amSACGASCOPhilippines Acquisition and UpdateSHN9:26amSUNSHGOLDAustralian Gold Conference PresentationSKC7:33amSKYCITYEARNINGS GUIDANCE FOR FY22 RESULTSVM9:18amSOVEREIGNTrading HaltSVY8:25amSTAVELYMINStandout Initial Mineral Resource Estimate for Cayley LodeTAS11:59amTASMAN RESLake Torrens IOCG Project - Drilling UpdateTBA9:42amTOMBOLATrading HaltTIE8:51amTIETTOTietto Hits 168.6g/t Gold within 8.68m @ 27.61g/t GoldTMB8:24amTAMBOURAHSignificant Gold Results at TambourahTMR9:27amTEMPUSElizabeth Blue Vein Drilling - Visible Gold ObservedTON10:16amTRITONMINUpdate on Security Incident at the Ancuabe Graphite ProjectTRJ9:24amTRAJAN GROTrajan Operational UpdateTRT8:23amTODDRIVERProgress Update for the Nerramyne Cu-PGE ProjectTSL9:02amTITANSANDSProject Update & ProgressTSO9:59amTESORO RESTesoro raises $5.4 millionTYR8:33amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 117 - Week Ended 10 June 2022URF9:46amUS RESPROPURF Monthly NAV, Buyback, CPU and US Platform UpdateVEN9:23amVINENERGYCompletion of $10 million debt facilityVMM9:30amVIRIDISGround Magnetic Survey Completed at South Kitikmeot ProspectVNT8:25amVENTIAVentia CEO appointed to the Board as Managing DirectorVRT8:05amVIRTUSSupplementary Bidder's StatementVVA9:34amVIVALEISURBi-Monthly Presentation (Mar/Apr 2022)VVA9:32amVIVALEISURMarket UpdateWAF8:13amWESTAFRICAWAF hits 15m at 5.8 g/t gold in RC drilling at MV3WGX8:13amWESTGOLDRecord Gold Production of 25,100oz in MayWLE9:29amWAMLEADERSWAM Leaders and Absolute Equity Performance Fund to mergeWR110:13amWINSOMEHigh-Grade Lithium Intersections From Initial Assay ResultsWSR11:25amWESTAR RESGidgee North Exploration UpdateWZR8:15amWISR LTDWisr Prices $250M ABS Deal at 2.23% over 1-month BBSWXTC9:13amXANTIPPEArgentinian Lithium Brine Tenement Footprint Almost DoublesXTE9:00amXTEKLTDXTEKs HighCom completes delivery of A$9.5m OrderZLD8:02amZELIRATHEREDCDM Technology License Agreement UpdateZNC9:43amZENITH MINFurther High-Grade Gold at Dulcie Far North - Split Rocks


----------



## barney (15 June 2022)

9.55am pre-open Wednesday 15th June


CodeTimeNameHeading14D9:28am1414DEGREE1414 and Vast Solar Joint Venture at Aurora Energy ProjectALD7:30amAMPOLAnnouncement of Sustainability-Linked Hybrid IssueBLG9:31amBLUGLASSBlyGlass Ships First Prototype ProductsBNL9:45amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 WorkoverBRK8:23amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Operations UpdateC298:21amC29METALSGBZ: Mayfield Project Area SaleC298:20amC29METALSMayfield Option ExercisedCML9:25amCHASE MINETRANSFORMATIONAL ACQUISITION HIGH PURITY GRAPHITE PROJECTCOG8:29amCONOPERGRPMacq Emerging Leader Forum-Presentation incl FY22 ForecastCRS8:21amCAPRICEOVER 1KM GOLD ANOMALY CONFIRMED AT THE SOLIS PROSPECTCVV9:38amCARAVELMINPFS Update - Caravel Copper ProjectCYG8:39amCOVENTRYFY22 Trading Update & Full Year ForecastDCN9:41amDACIANGOLDTrading HaltDGO8:24amDRUMMONDGOR:Gold Rd Declares Recommended Offer for DGO UnconditionalDM19:08amDESERTMLExcellent Recoveries Confirm Rare Earths Easily LeachableEHL9:23amEMECO HLDGInvestor conference presentation and FY22 guidance updateELT9:09amCleveland Tin & Tungsten MineralisationEQS9:26amEQSTORYGRPEquity Story Granted Registration by United States SECFBR9:33amFASTBRICKTrading HaltGBZ8:21amGBMRESOURCMayfield Project Area SaleGLN8:37amGALANLITHFirst Pegmatite Lens Discovered at Greenbushes SouthGOR8:24amGOLDROADGold Road Declares Recommended Offer for DGO UnconditionalHRZ8:21amHORIZONRichmond Vanadium Project Restructure CompleteICL9:25amICENIGOLDDrilling Underway at North 1INF8:45amINF LITHILocal and Regional Government Assessment of San JoseIR19:25amIRISMETALSIRIS Completes Acquisition of South Dakota Lithium ProjectIVO8:37amINVIGORGRPCatch Tender Awarded for Invigor's Pricing InsightsKPO8:21amKALINAKALiNA Receives Environmental Permit for Saddle HillsKSS9:47amKLEOSKleos' Fourth Cluster Manifest Launch DetailsLIT8:37amLITHIUMAUSGLN: First Pegmatite Lens Discovered at Greenbushes SouthLPM9:24amLITHPLUSDrilling set to commenceM2R8:19amMIRAMAROptions Rights Issue - ProspectusM2R8:19amMIRAMAROption Rights IssueMEG9:09amMEGADOCarbonatites located at Surface at North Fork Project, IdahoMEI8:40amMETEORICField Season Commences at Palm Springs Gold ProjectNSB8:23amNEUROSCIENPositive results in MS animal studyNZS9:05amNZ COASTALSupply Agreement signed for NZ$793,000 of Dried Ling MawODY9:05amODYSSEYGLExcellent Results Continue at the Highway ZoneORN9:54amORION MINSuspension from Official QuotationPDI8:48amPREDICTIVEDeepest Hole to Date Intercepts Gold 630m Down DipPFE8:23amPANTERAHellcat Exploration UpdatePNM9:29amPACIFICNMLKolosori Offtake & Project Debt Mandate Awarded to GlencorePOL9:31amPOLYMETALSAlahine Phase 3 Drilling Program CommencesRGL8:21amRIVERSGOLDUp to 3.14% Li2O at Surface at Tambourah Lithium ProjectSIH8:21amSIHAYOFurther Encouraging Results From Sihorbo SouthSMS8:53amSTAR MINTumblegum South Gold Proect - Stage 2 Drilling CompleteSRZ9:13amSTELLAROutstanding Tin Results from Severn Infill HolesSWP9:00amSWOOPHLTDSwoop signs Facilities Agreement with WestpacTIP9:35amTEAMINVESTTIP Group acquires Burman InvestWNR8:04amWINGARA AGSuspension from Official Quotation


----------



## barney (16 June 2022)

10.15am Thursday 16th June


CodeTimeNameHeading1AE8:43amAURORAENEREncouraging lithium assay results receivedAEF8:20amA ETHICALEarnings Guidance for the financial year ending 30 June 2022AJL9:53amAJ LUCASSpirit withdraws exit noticeAPE9:51amEAGERSIntention to carry out on-market share buy-backASR8:17amASRAInvestor PresentationBDM8:27amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy unveils ultra-luxury diamond brandBNL8:19amBLUESTARFurther Drilling and Operations UpdateBUB8:23amBUBS AUSTBUBS Enters into Supply Agreement with Walmart USACBE8:23amCOBRECobre Signs Share Purchase Deed to Acquire 100% of KMLCLA9:44amCELRESSuspension from Official QuotationCRR9:45amCRITICALFirst Mavis Lake Assays Include 7.66m at 1.5% Li20DEG9:35amDEGREYHemi Process Flowsheet SelectionsDRE9:00amDREDNOUGHTFirst Drilling at Yin Intersects High-Grade Rare EarthsEGH8:57amEUR GROUPSale of land in Terranora, NSWEL89:02amELEVATEURAHirabeb Exploration UpdateGDI9:03amGDI PROPDividend/Distribution - GDIGEN8:17amGENMIN100% Bandjougoy DID Mineral Resource converted to IndicatedGL110:07amGLOBALLITHDiamond Drilling Contractor Mobilises to Manna ProjectGMA8:22amGENWORTHGMA 2022 Investor Day PresentationGMA8:22amGENWORTHGMA 2022 Investor UpdateGRE9:27amGTMETALSDeeper Cu-Zn Mineralisation Increases Potential at WhundoGSR9:14amGREENSTOCNJ: Mt Thirsty Exploration UpdateGTG9:54amGENE TECHTransformational Pathway to US Payer SystemHIO8:56amHAWSONSIRO20 Mtpa BFS and MOU with Flinders PortsHUM8:38amHUMMGROUPHUM - Trading updateHZN9:29amHOR OILMD/CEO Appointment and Changes to Senior LeadershipIBC9:46amIRONBARKChange to Portfolio ValueID88:23amIDENTITIIRabobank Signs Five Year Licence AgreementIDA9:20amINDIANARESTrading HaltJRL9:19amJINDALEES3N:SensOre readies for drilling at Maynards Dam and MarlooJXT8:18amJAXSTALTDJaxsta Revamps Platform And Launches Business SubscriptionsKFM9:25amKINGFISHERTrading HaltKIL8:22amKILANDKiland to Undertake Carbon Removal ProjectLGM9:56amLEGACY MINHigh-Grade Silver, Gold Drill Results, Met-Testing UnderwayLNK9:32amLINK ADMINACCC releases statement of issues on proposed acquisitionLNK9:20amLINK ADMINDye & Durham's Link acquisition raises preliminary concernsLNK8:53amLINK ADMINGroup Litigation Order applicationMAY9:48amMELBANAZapato-1 Drilling UpdateMCM8:18amMCMININGNotice of General Meeting/Proxy FormMEB9:56amMEDIBIOLTDVoluntary SuspensionMEU8:21amMARMOTAAurora Tank Gold - First Pit Wall DesignMLS8:19amMETALS AUSMetals Australia Acquires Key Battery Metals ProjectsMTR8:23amMETALTIGERCBE: Cobre Signs Share Purchase Deed to Acquire 100% of KMLNVA9:52amNOVA MINDrilling Recommences West of RPM 132m @ 10.1g/t InterceptORM9:27amORION METSuspension from QuotationOZM9:15amOZAURUMFirst Diamond Hole Delivers 55m @ 1.0 g/t Gold at Demag ZonePIQ8:19amPROTEOMICSPromarkerD manufacturing tech-transfer completedPPH8:58amPUSHPAYPushpay Annual Meeting 2022 PresentationPRT9:27amPRT CO LTDPRT ATO Class RulingPTR9:48amPETRATHERMPTR Awarded Two SA Government ADI GrantsPUR9:59amPURSUITMIN5500M AIR CORE DRILLING PROGRAM UNDERWAY AT COMMANDOQML8:27amQMINESMore Outstanding Copper & Gold Results at Mt ChalmersRC19:02amREDCASTLERedcastle RC Drilling CompletedRDY8:24amREADYTECHPresentation - IT Vision AcquisitionRDY8:23amREADYTECHAcquisition boosts ReadyTech's Government SegmentRLC9:57amREEDYLCRLC deals and stakes for lithium in Nth McDermitt USARMI9:43amRES MININGPlacement to Progress Acquisitions and ExplorationRNU9:34amRENASCORMore High-Grade Graphite from Drilling at SiviourRSG8:20amRESOLUTEHigher Grade mineralisation intersected below Syama North MRS3N9:19amSENSORE LTSensOre readies for drilling at Maynards Dam and MarlooSIQ9:19amSMARTGROUPDepartment of Education and Training Vic - Contract updateSTN8:37amSATURN METExciting Regional Drill Results - Apollo Hill Gold ProjectSVM9:44amSOVEREIGNKasiya Expanded Scoping Study ResultsTAR9:01amTARUGAMINState Government Funding Secured For Ionic REE ProjectTAR8:57amTARUGAMINState Government Funding Secured For Taruga Copper ProjectTBA9:35amTOMBOLASuspension from Official QuotationTER9:30amTERRACOMBlair Athol Secures Offtake AgreementTG19:24amTECHGENIP Target Strengthens Jackadgery ProjectTOR9:19amTORQUE METS3N:SensOre readies for drilling at Maynards Dam and MarlooTRS8:24amREJECTSHOPAppointment of CEO & update on FY22 and capital managementVEE8:18amVEEM LTDInvestor PresentationWA18:21amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Surface Sampling Results


----------



## barney (17 June 2022)

11.15am Friday 17th June


CodeTimeNameHeading92E8:51am92ENERGY92E Intersects Strongest Radioactivity to Date at the GMZAZI9:06amALTAMINAltamin Target's StatementBCB9:49amBOWENCOALTrading HaltBRB8:20amBREAKERGL1 - Diamond Drilling Contractor Mobilises to Manna ProjectBUB8:21amBUBS AUSTUpgrade to FY22 Market GuidanceCIP8:41amCEN I REITJune 2022 Distribution DeclarationCIP8:36amCEN I REITDividend/Distribution - CIPCKA9:47amCOKALAdditional Development Activities of BBM MineCLA10:13amCELRESReinstatement to Official QuotationCLA10:12amCELRESCelsius Resources Board ChangesCNB9:38amCARNABYRESHigh Grades Continue at Greater DuchessCUF8:37amCUFETennant Creek JORC 2012 Resource StatementDCN9:57amDACIANGOLDOperations UpdateDCN9:56amDACIANGOLDJupiter Extension Drilling ResultsDCX9:50amDISCOVEXHigh Grades Continue at Greater Duchess Project - CNBDMG9:18amDRAGONMOUNProspectusDRE10:50amDREDNOUGHTFurther Gold Consolidation - Mangaroon ProjectEUR8:20amEUROLITHEVR: Exploration of Austrian Lithium Satellite ProjectsEVR8:20amEVRESOURCEExploration of Austrian Lithium Satellite ProjectsEXR9:43amELIXIR NRGTrading HaltFBR9:35amFASTBRICKFBR completes $4 million placementFME9:08amFUTURE METTrading HaltGGE9:12amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Stimulating Formation for Flow TestingHUM9:15amHUMMGROUPHUM - HCF Sale terminationHUM9:12amHUMMGROUPLFS: Latitude and Humm terminate sale agreement for HCFINF9:17amINF LITHIGreen H2 & Renewable Energy Collaboration with SOI H2-ALEXKWR8:39amKINGWESTLake Goongarrie Diamond Core Drilling UpdateKZA9:17amKAZIAFDA AWARDS ORPHAN DESIGNATION TO PAXALISIB FOR ATRTLDX9:04amLUMOSLumos secures initial development services contractLFS9:15amLATGROUPHUM: HCF Sale terminationLFS9:12amLATGROUPLatitude and Humm terminate sale agreement for HCFLKE11:14amLAKE RESJoint Debt Coordinators Appointed for Kachi Lithium ProjectLNK9:14amLINK ADMINAffirmation of FY22 guidanceMNY11:11amMONEY3Debt facilities to support profitable growthMQR9:46amMARQUEELCT Pegmatites Identified at WS Lithium ProjectMRL10:00amMAYURTrading HaltNRZ9:40amNEURIZERInfrastructure Agreement signed with SA GovernmentPSC9:43amPROSPECRESNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormQFE8:41amQUICKFEECompletion of Share Purchase PlanSPY9:51amSPDR 500Distribution Rate AnnouncementSTX9:53amSTRIKE ENEWest Erregulla UpdateSYR8:52amSYRAH RESSyrah recommences Balama logistics movementsTCG9:14amTURACOGOLDBoundiali Drilling Extends and Defines New Gold ZonesTER8:18amTERRACOMBlair Athol Secures Offtake Agreement - RevisedTHR8:20amTHORMININGElectromagnetic Conductor Identified, Ragged Range ProjectTMK9:59amTMKENERGYThird High Impact Well Commences in MongoliaTPD9:59amTALONENERGTMK: Third High Impact Well Commences in MongoliaTRJ9:09amTRAJAN GROTrajan Capital Raising PresentationTRJ8:59amTRAJAN GROTrajan to acquire Chromatography Research suppliesTRJ8:46amTRAJAN GROTrading HaltVML9:05amVITALMETALCommissioning Commences at Vital's Saskatoon REE PlantVUL8:19amVULCAN EZero Carbon Lithium Project UpdateWGO9:53amWARREGOSTX: West Erregulla Update


----------



## barney (20 June 2022)

1pm Monday 20th June  (Done on "LIBRE Office")  


*Code*​*Time*​Name​*Heading*​9SP​08:56:00​9SPOKES​Non-renewal of BNZ agreement​ACR​09:51:00​ACRUX​Acrux announces commercial agreement with Padagis​ADD​08:24:00​ADAVALE​Pathway Cleared for Uranium Drilling at Lake Surprise​AIQ​10:32:00​A INV TRST​AIQ Amended Distribution Reinvestment Plan​AIQ​10:08:00​A INV TRST​2022 Unit Placement and other corporate initiative​ANP​09:34:00​ANTISENSE​New Indication for ATL1102 Limb Girdle Muscular Dystrophy R2​APA​12:34:00​APA GROUP​APA sell Orbost Gas Processing Plant to Cooper Energy​APA​09:25:00​APA GROUP​APA signs agreements for the Hunter Power Project​ASB​09:48:00​AUSTAL LTD​Update on award of sustainment and construction contracts​AUQ​10:19:00​ALARA RES​Wash-Hi Project - Construction & Equipment Delivery Update​AXE​09:58:00​ARCHER MAT​Fabrication of nanodevices towards qubit readout​AZL​09:09:00​ARIZONA​AZL SIGNS LEASE FOR A WORLD CLASS LITHIUM RESEARCH CENTRE​BME​12:04:00​BLACKMOUNT​Trading Halt​BME​09:47:00​BLACKMOUNT​Pause in trading​BMR​09:29:00​BALLYMORE​Dittmer Drilling Confirms Displaced High Grade Extension​BON​10:20:00​SPDR BOND​Distribution Estimate​BRX​08:54:00​BELARAROX​BRX Assay Results​BSE​08:24:00​BASEIRON​Decision to proceed with the Bumamani Project​BSE​08:24:00​BASEIRON​Maiden Kwale North Dune and Bumamani Ore Reserves estimates​CAV​10:44:00​CARNAVALE​Aircore to test prospective structure at Kookynie completed​CCR​09:48:00​CREDIT CLR​CCR ACHIEVES PROFITABILITY AND RECORD REVENUE IN MAY​CHK​08:26:00​COHIBA​Major Mineralised fault zone target for Horse Well Drilling​CMO​10:35:00​COSMOMETAL​Yamarna Update Copper Sulphides Intersected at Mt Venn​CNI​09:32:00​CENTURIA​$180m Retail Divestment at 24% Premium to Book Value​CNI​09:12:00​CENTURIA​SCP: Acquisition of $180 Million Portfolio​COB​12:36:00​COBALT BLU​Demonstration Plant - Ore Extraction Underway​COD​08:22:00​CODAMINLTD​Assays Confirm New Bornite Zone at Emmie IOCG​COE​12:34:00​COOPER​APA: APA sell Orbost Gas Processing Plant to Cooper Energy​COE​09:12:00​COOPER​Trading Halt​CPO​08:27:00​CULPEO​Multiple high-grade Cu intersections at Lana Corina Project​DAL​08:24:00​DALAROO​Multiple IP anomalies at Manning, Namban Project​DCX​09:28:00​DISCOVEX​Trading Halt​DJR​10:20:00​SPDR DJRE​Distribution Estimate​DOU​08:56:00​DOUUGH​Douugh nears launch of financial 'super app' in Australia​DUR​08:25:00​DURATEC​FORECASTS STRONG FY22 RESULT DRIVEN BY STRONG SECOND HALF​E20​10:20:00​STATEE200​Distribution Estimate​E2M​09:19:00​E2METALS​Drilling expands mineralisation at Malvina and Andrea Sur​EL8​08:23:00​ELEVATEURA​Investor Presentation​EM1​09:47:00​EMERGEGAM​Emerge to Launch Game Streaming with MTN​ESK​09:04:00​ETHERSTACK​Follow-on WA Resources Communications Network Order​EV1​08:24:00​EVOLENERGY​FEED contract awarded for Chilalo Graphite Project​EXR​12:25:00​ELIXIR NRG​Hydrogen MOU with SoftBank Energy​FEG​08:26:00​FAR EAST​Hill 212 Project Update​GOV​10:20:00​SPDR GOVT​Distribution Estimate​GSM​08:25:00​GOLDENSTAT​Drilling at Four Mile Well Gold Project Commences​HHI​10:04:00​H HOUSE​Trading Halt​HHI​09:55:00​H HOUSE​Pause in trading​HIO​08:51:00​HAWSONSIRO​Hawsons Secures Port Land Option Agreement​HPR​11:00:00​HIGH PEAK​Royalty Receipts and Portfolio Update​IDA​10:00:00​INDIANARES​Suspension from Official Quotation​IFM​08:21:00​INFOMEDIA​ADDITIONAL NON-BINDING, CONDITIONAL OFFER AND PROCESS UPDATE​IGO​11:10:00​IGOLIMITED​Completion of WSA Transaction​ILU​07:33:00​ILUKA RES​Demerger Booklet - Sierra Rutile​ILU​07:32:00​ILUKA RES​Sierra Rutile Demerger - Presentation​ILU​07:32:00​ILUKA RES​Sierra Rutile Demerger - ASX Release​IOU​12:25:00​IOUPAY​IDSB Second Tranche Payment and Investment Update​ITM​08:48:00​ITECHMIN​Caralue Bluff and Ethiopia REE Prospects Continue to Grow​KFE​09:51:00​KOGIRON​Fastmarkets Report - Agbaja Project​KFM​09:39:00​KINGFISHER​New High Grade REE Mineralisation Discovered at Mick Well​KGD​08:21:00​KULA​High Quality Kaolin Drilling Results - Boomerang Prospect​LDR​09:26:00​LDRESOURCE​Trading Halt​M2R​08:21:00​MIRAMAR​Options Rights Issue - Update​MDR​08:30:00​MEDADVISOR​MDR announces executive changes, appoints US-based CEO & MD​MMG​09:17:00​MONGERGOLD​Soils Program to Begin at the Scotty Lithium Project, Nevada​NHE​08:27:00​NOBLHELIUM​3D Seismic Contract Executed​NML​09:03:00​​Further high grade gold results from Telstra Hill drilling​NPR​09:28:00​NEWMARK​Estimated Distribution for the June 2022 Quarter​NPR​09:23:00​NEWMARK​Dividend/Distribution - NPR​NWE​08:21:00​NORWEST​Lockyer Deep Project Update​NWS​08:21:00​NEWS CORP​Appendix 3C​NYM​09:30:00​NARRYER​Completion of Mt Nairn Airborne EM Survey​NZM​07:30:00​NZME LTD​NZME declares special dividend​NZO​12:46:00​NZ OIL&GAS​Letter to Shareholders​OZF​10:20:00​SPDR FIN​Distribution Estimate​OZR​10:20:00​SPDR RES​Distribution Estimate​PBH​08:26:00​POINTSBET​DBEO Prospectus​PBH​08:26:00​POINTSBET​PointsBet Announces Deferred Bonus Equity Option​PBH​08:26:00​POINTSBET​PointsBet Welcomes New Strategic Investor​QMI​10:20:00​SPDR QMIX​Distribution Estimate​QRI​10:51:00​QUAL RE IF​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​RAP​09:46:00​RESAPP​Trading Halt​RFG​08:27:00​RTL FOOD​Market Update & FY22 Guidance​RFR​08:59:00​RAFAELLA​Sta Comba OP Study Supports Reopening of Integrated Mine​RIE​08:22:00​RIEDEL RES​RIEDEL RETURNS MORE HIGH-GRADE GOLD& SILVER ASSAYS AT TINTIC​RKN​08:30:00​RECKON​Accountants Group Transaction Update​RYD​10:16:00​RYDERCAP​Notification of buy-back - RYD​SCP​09:32:00​​CNI: $180m Retail Divestment at 24% Premium to Book Value​SCP​09:12:00​​Acquisition of $180 Million Portfolio​SFY​10:20:00​SPDR 50​Distribution Estimate​SLF​10:20:00​SPDR PRP​Distribution Estimate​SMN​08:27:00​STRUCT MON​Strategic Restructuring​SPQ​09:29:00​SUPERIOR​Drilling commences at Bottletree Copper Prospect​SPZ​08:26:00​SMART PARK​Investor Update​SSO​10:20:00​SPDR SMALL​Distribution Estimate​STW​10:20:00​SPDR 200​Distribution Estimate​STW​10:07:00​SPDR 200​Dividend/Distribution - STW​SYI​10:20:00​SPDRMSCIDY​Distribution Estimate​TA1​08:46:00​TRANSURBAN​FY22 Distribution and 2022 Annual General Meetings​TCL​08:36:00​TRANSURBAN​FY22 Distribution and 2022 Annual General Meetings​TLG​08:21:00​TALGAGROUP​Positive permitting progress for Vittangi​TRJ​09:43:00​TRAJAN GRO​Trajan announces $29.7 million institutional placement​TYR​08:28:00​TYRO PAY​COVID-19 Trading Update 118 - Week Ended 17 June 2022​VCD​08:58:00​VICCENTST​FY22 earnings guidance and property valuations update​VCX​08:53:00​VICINITY​FY22 earnings guidance and property valuations update​VMM​09:10:00​VIRIDIS​Work Programs Advanced at Boddington West and Bindoo​WDI​10:20:00​SPDR WDIV​Distribution Estimate​WEM​10:20:00​SPDR WEMG​Distribution Estimate​WGX​08:24:00​WESTGOLD​High-Grade Intercepts at New Sovereign Reef Discovery​WOT​11:23:00​WOTSO​Notification of buy-back - WOT​WXH​10:20:00​SPDR WXOZH​Distribution Estimate​WXO​10:20:00​SPDR WORLD​Distribution Estimate​X2M​08:27:00​X2MCONNECT​New contracts in China and South Korea​ZLD​10:15:00​ZELIRATHER​Trading Halt​ZLD​09:54:00​ZELIRATHER​Pause in Trading​


----------



## barney (21 June 2022)

11.25am Tuesday 21st June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AAC​09:50:00​AUST AG CO​Resignation of Managing Director and CEO​ALD​07:30:00​AMPOL​Ampol Sustainability-Linked Hybrid Issue​AMM​10:21:00​ARMADA​Diamond Drilling intersects Magmatic Sulphides at Nyanga​AMX​09:58:00​AEROMETREX​FY22 Financial Guidance Update​ARF​08:44:00​​Quarterly distribution​ARF​08:36:00​​Dividend/Distribution - ARF​AUN​08:22:00​AURUMIN​Aurumin Expands Footprint at Sandstone​AV1​08:20:00​ADVERITAS​Breakout Quarter & Year With Annualised Revenue Up 140% YOY​BCB​10:15:00​BOWENCOAL​Execution of funding arrangements to fast track Burton Mine​BWP​10:32:00​BWP TRUST​June 2022 Distribution Estimate​BWP​10:28:00​BWP TRUST​Dividend/Distribution - BWP​CAY​11:25:00​CANYON​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​CAY​11:24:00​CANYON​Canyon Investor Presentation​CAY​11:24:00​CANYON​Positive Bankable Feasibility Study for Minim Martap Project​CAY​11:24:00​CANYON​Canyon secures successful $5m Placement​CDD​09:40:00​CARDNO​CDD- Update on sale of Cardno International Development​CNR​08:21:00​CANNON RES​Assays Confirm High Grade Massive Nickel Sulphide at Sabre​COI​09:22:00​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo North 1 Gas Production Continues to Increase​CPN​08:19:00​CASPIN​Drilling Underway at Mount Squires Project​CV1​08:20:00​CV CHECK​Investor presentation - June 2022​CYM​08:52:00​CYPRIUMMET​Nifty East Extensional Infill Drilling Results​EEG​08:21:00​EMPIRE ENE​Letter to Shareholders - Operational Update​ERD​07:30:00​EROAD​EROAD Appoints New Chief Executive Officer​FEX​08:31:00​FENIX RES​Fenix acquires Mid-West haulage business​FME​09:47:00​FUTURE MET​Independent Resource Estimate of 6.9Moz PdEq​FOD​10:09:00​FOOD REV​Sales Growth with New Products and Distribution​GAL​08:28:00​GALILEO​Multiple Sulphide Hits in New Drilling at Callisto Discovery​GED​08:20:00​GOLD DEEP​Major Study on High-Grade Vanadium Cu-Pb-Zn-Ag Development​GMR​09:19:00​GOLDEN RIM​GMR hits 43m @ 1.2g/t gold outside Kada Mineral Resource​GNC​08:22:00​GRAINCORP​Investor Day Presentation​GTE​08:21:00​GREAT WEST​Commencement of Drilling - Yandal West​IDA​09:33:00​INDIANARES​Reinstatement to Quotation​IDA​09:33:00​INDIANARES​Indiana Secures Government Grant to Advance VMS Targets​IDA​09:33:00​INDIANARES​Successful Placement to Support Central Gawler Project​LDR​09:39:00​LDRESOURCE​Over 1,000g/t Silver Eq Intercepted at Tangoa West​LPE​09:59:00​LPEHOLDING​Reinstatement to Quotation​LPE​09:59:00​LPEHOLDING​Restructure to deliver $30m cash inflow​M2R​08:16:00​MIRAMAR​Options Rights Issue - Replacement Prospectus​MME​09:47:00​MONEYME​Response to Media Article​MOH​10:01:00​MOHO RES​2,000m RC Drill Program to Commence at Black Swan South​MTC​09:31:00​METALSTECH​Visible Gold Identified in drilling at Sturec Gold Mine​PIQ​08:21:00​PROTEOMICS​Proteomics secures licence to oesophageal cancer biomarkers​RAP​09:49:00​RESAPP​Results from Data Confirmation Study​RCE​10:40:00​RECCE LTD​Phase I Positive Safety Data - 4000mg Complete​SDI​08:57:00​SDI​Trading Update June 2022​SGP​09:19:00​STOCKLAND​Stockland - Estimated Distribution​SRI​08:19:00​SIPA RES​Drill program commences at Paterson North​SRK​08:21:00​STRIKE​Port Access Finalised for IronOre Shipments to start in July​STM​08:58:00​SUN METALS​Sunstone expands land position near El Palmar discovery​TBA​09:04:00​TOMBOLA​Continued Positive Progress Towards First Gold Production​THR​08:54:00​THORMINING​3000m RC Drilling Program Commences, Ragged Range​UBI​09:16:00​UNI BIOSEN​CEO's AGM Address to Securityholders​WBT​08:56:00​WEEBITNANO​Weebit to publicly demonstrate its ReRAM IP module​WKT​10:09:00​WALKABOUT​Drilling at Blackcraig Confirms High-Grade Mineralisation​WTN​07:30:00​WINTONLAND​Winton - Repayment of Project Finance Debt Facility​


----------



## barney (22 June 2022)

10.45 Wednesday 22nd June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​A4N​10:05:00​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project Update​AKN​09:28:00​AUKING​Activities Update​AKO​08:20:00​AKORA RES​North American Conference Presentation​ALA​10:02:00​AROVELLA​ZolpiMist Launch Australia​AQX​09:36:00​ALICEQUEEN​DRILLING EXTENDS GOLD ZONE AND HIGH GRADE COPPER HIT​AR9​10:32:00​ARCHTIS​Trading Halt​AR9​10:00:00​ARCHTIS​Pause in Trading​AS1​07:30:00​ANGEL​Suspension from Quotation - Close of Trade 21/06/2022​ATC​08:23:00​ALTECH CHE​Silumina Anodes Pilot Plant Construction Contract Executed​AVL​09:48:00​AUSTVANAD​Completion of Share Purchase Plan​AW1​08:56:00​AWMETALS​Drilling to Commence at Storm Copper Project​BAS​09:33:00​BASS OIL​Tangai-Sukananti Production Increases 330% to 1,000 bopd​BEZ​08:24:00​BESRAGOLD​Jugan Project Drill Results Continue to Impress​BME​09:19:00​BLACKMOUNT​Receives letter of intent from Highwire​BPM​08:24:00​BPM MIN​RC drilling recommences at Hawkins lead zinc project​BRK​08:22:00​BROOKSIDE​Rangers Well Flowback Continuing Successfully​CCZ​08:21:00​CASTILLOCO​Option to sell Zambia Projects for GBP 2.25m plus milestone​CNI​09:48:00​CENTURIA​Centuria Launches Unlisted Agriculture Fund​CRR​09:29:00​CRITICAL​Further Spodumene-Bearing Pegmatite Intersections-Mavis Lake​CVV​08:44:00​CARAVELMIN​Drilling Results - Bindi Copper Deposit​CWY​09:20:00​CLEANAWAY​New Chum Landfill Update​DEM​08:41:00​DEMEM LTD​De.mem Signs $1.7m Service Contract​DOW​08:57:00​DOWNER EDI​Downer awarded $800 million in road maintenance contracts​DRE​08:24:00​DREDNOUGHT​Orion Auger Program - Tarraji-Yampi Project​EXR​09:22:00​ELIXIR NRG​Operations Update​FBU​07:30:00​FLETBUILD​FBU Investor Day, FY22 EBIT guidance of c.$750m reiterated​FXG​09:45:00​FELIX GOLD​Step-out Drilling Success at Treasure Creek​GBR​08:25:00​GREATBOULD​More high grades in drilling at Ironbark and Mulga Bill​GBZ​08:45:00​GBMRESOURC​Malmsbury Gold Project Exploration Update​GCY​09:26:00​GASCOYNE​Exceptional New Intercept at Gilbey's North Discovery​GNG​09:29:00​GR ENGIN​FY22 Guidance Update​HHI​10:04:00​H HOUSE​Termination of Scheme of Arrangement​HHI​09:33:00​H HOUSE​Suspension from Official Quotation​HHR​09:25:00​HARTSHEAD​Trading Halt​HIQ​09:56:00​HITIQLTD​HIQ Extends Concussion Assessment Agreement with NZ Rugby​HRZ​09:20:00​HORIZON​Trading Halt​IGL​09:57:00​IVEGROUP​Trading Update and FY22 Full Year Guidance​ILU​08:23:00​ILUKA RES​Eneabba Rare Earths Refinery - EPCM Contract Awarded​IPG​09:42:00​IPDGROUP​Profit Guidance​KME​10:12:00​KIPMCGRATH​Kip McGrath FY22 Guidance Update​KTA​08:22:00​KRAKATOA​Resource drilling commenced at Tower REE Prospect, WA​LPI​09:25:00​LITHPOWINT​Trading Halt​LRT​09:56:00​LOWELL RES​LRT Distribution Estimate​LVH​10:22:00​LIVEHIRE​Pause in trading​MBH​09:50:00​MAGGIEBEER​Appointment of Advisor for Non-Core Dairy Assets​MEB​10:21:00​MEDIBIOLTD​MEB to Raise $1.4m by way of a Placement & MD/CEO Resigns​MEB​10:20:00​MEDIBIOLTD​Reinstatement to Quotation​MEK​09:56:00​MEEKAGOLD​High-Grade Rare Earths Continue at Circle Valley​MTM​08:26:00​MTMONGER​Drilling Program at Albion Project Complete​MVL​08:25:00​MARVELGOLD​Significant bedrock mineralisation at Kolondieba​NIM​09:00:00​NIMYRES​Copper Silver Zinc within Conductive Anomaly​NNL​08:28:00​NORDICNICK​Encouraging First Pass Test Work on Hotinvaara Prospect​NSM​09:11:00​NORTHSTAW​Gold mineralisation intersected at Forsaken Prospect​NYM​09:34:00​NARRYER​Investor presentation - June 2022​OEC​09:15:00​ORBITAL​Trading Halt​OEL​09:03:00​OTTOENERGY​Commercial Gas Condensate Discovery at Mosquito Bay West​OKU​08:25:00​OKLO RES​MVL: Significant bedrock mineralisation at Kolondieba​OPN​09:15:00​OPPENNEG​Pilot with Broward, Palm Beaches St Lucie Realtors Sth Fl​ORN​10:05:00​ORION MIN​Reinstatement to Quotation​ORN​10:05:00​ORION MIN​Capital Raising to Advance Early Production Strategy​PCK​08:50:00​PAINCHEK​Trading Halt​PR1​08:24:00​PURERESOUR​High-Grade Copper Samples up to 19.3% Cu​PTR​09:47:00​PETRATHERM​Confirmation of Broad Scale Rare Earths at Comet​QXR​09:28:00​QXRESOURCE​Recommencement of Phase Two Trenching Program at Red Dog​RAC​09:14:00​RACEONCO​Zantrene Improves Immune Therapy Treatment of Melanoma​RBX​09:23:00​RESOURCE B​Three Tenements Granted at Mitre Hill REE Project​RRR​08:37:00​REVOLVER​Significant drill intercepts returned at Dianne​RXL​08:25:00​ROX RES​Exceptional Grade Control Results - Shallow Grace Resource​S3N​09:17:00​SENSORE LT​Drilling results at North Darlot confirm two new gold trends​SER​09:05:00​STRATEGIC​Geochemical Soil Survey Confirms Achilles 1 as Drill Target​SHN​08:59:00​SUNSHGOLD​RIU Investment Showcase Presentation​SLZ​08:22:00​SULTAN​Sultan to Drill Nickel Targets​SPA​10:36:00​SPACETALK​US Consumer Electronics Retailer Best Buy to Range Spacetalk​SPN​09:27:00​SPARC TECH​Sparc to Commercially Manufacture Graphene Additive Coatings​SRG​08:21:00​SRGGLOBAL​$30m Specialist Facades Contract at 360 Queen Street Secured​SYM​09:58:00​SYMBIO HLD​Investor Day - CPaaS & UCaaS Division Updates​THR​08:42:00​THORMINING​Uranium and Vanadium Drilling Approvals Received, USA​TMT​09:54:00​TECHMETALS​TMT Presentation - Gold Coast Investment Showcase​TMZ​08:34:00​THOMSONRES​Updated Polymetallic MRE for Mt Carrington Strauss and Kylo​TNG​09:23:00​TNG​Clough Appointed as Lead Engineer & Preferred EPC Contractor​VMC​08:25:00​VENUS MET​RXL:Exceptional Grade Control Results-Shallow Grace Resource​VR1​09:42:00​VECTIONTEC​Level 1 American Depositary Receipt Program​VR8​09:15:00​VANAD RES​VR8 Test work results confirm superior grade and recoveries​WNR​09:11:00​WINGARA AG​Sale of Austco Polar Cold Storage​WRK​09:24:00​WRKRLTD​Entry into Master Services Agreement with Link Group​WRM​10:04:00​WHITEROCK​TMZ: Updated Polymetallic MRE for Mt Carrington Strauss​XTC​08:36:00​XANTIPPE​Southern Cross Exploration Licences Granted​ZLD​09:39:00​ZELIRATHER​Termination of Scheme Implementation Deed with HHI​


----------



## barney (23 June 2022)

10.45am Thursday 23rd June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1MC​10:20:00​MORELLA​Lithium Targets identified at Mt Edon​1MC​09:56:00​MORELLA​Pause in trading​3DP​08:37:00​POINTERRA​US Energy Utility Sector Update​5GG​08:22:00​PENTANET​Pentanet launches neXus, Perths next-gen wireless network​A1M​09:28:00​A1MINESLTD​Drilling Commences at the Lamil Gold-Copper Project​AAU​10:39:00​ANTILLES​Amended Release Potential Second Mine Development in Cuba​ADV​08:37:00​ARDIDEN​GT1: Interim Seymour Mineral Resource Doubles​AEE​10:26:00​AURA EN​Tests confirm average 550% upgrading of uranium at Tiris​AGR​08:57:00​AGUIA RES​Update on Legal Proceedings​AON​08:20:00​APOLLO MIN​Airborne Geophysical Survey Commences at Kroussou​APA​08:35:00​APA GROUP​APA estimated final distribution​APA​08:30:00​APA GROUP​Dividend/Distribution - APA​APW​10:30:00​AIMSPROSEC​Response to Bidder's Statement Take No Action​APW​10:30:00​AIMSPROSEC​Bidder's Statement Takeover Offer From AIGH​AR9​09:43:00​ARCHTIS​archTIS Awarded $7M Contract with Aus Department of Defence​ARN​09:00:00​ALDORO​Significant zones of lithium mineralisation intersected​AS2​08:47:00​ASKARI MET​Gold Loaming and High Definition Mag Survey Complete - Horry​ATH​09:16:00​ALTERITY​Regulatory Approval to Proceed with Phase 2 Trial in Italy​AUT​09:24:00​AUTECO​Significant regional discovery with hit of 5.5m @ 18g/t gold​AVA​08:21:00​AVA RISK​Coffee Microcaps Presentation​BFC​08:32:00​BEST GLOB​Strategic MOU with KCG in Thailand and Japan Export Contract​BMH​09:30:00​BAUMART​Sale of Materials Handling Division​BOD​09:18:00​BOD AUST​CBD Schedule 3 product to be launched via SAS-B channel​BRK​08:23:00​BROOKSIDE​Flames Well Operations Update​BUB​08:24:00​BUBS AUST​President Biden Announces New Operation Fly Formula Mission​BUY​09:47:00​BOUNTY OIL​Surat Basin Operations Update​BVS​08:25:00​BRAVURA​CEO Succession​CL8​08:22:00​CARLYHOLD​Investor Presentation and New Asset Finance Facility​CLA​08:23:00​CELRES​Celsius Confirms Copper Near Surface at Sagay Project​CMX​09:29:00​CHEMX​Significant Manganese and REE Results at Jamieson Tank​CNB​09:34:00​CARNABYRES​Major New IP Anomalies Light Up 3km Greater Duchess Corridor​COE​09:33:00​COOPER​Results of Institutional Offer​COS​10:13:00​COSOL​WMS Acquisition Investor Presentation​COS​10:08:00​COSOL​COSOL's Acquisition of WA EAM Services Business​CPM​08:39:00​COOPERMET​Significant copper mineralisation discovered at King Solomon​CWX​08:23:00​CARAWINE​Hercules Results Identify Extension Potential​CYL​08:22:00​CAT METALS​Strong final assays from Boyds Dam prospect​CZR​09:29:00​COZIRONRES​CZR receives clearance to expand Robe Mesa deposit​DC2​08:21:00​DCTWO​Co-location agreement secured for A$1,010,800​DCX​09:44:00​DISCOVEX​Major New IP Anomalies Light Up 3km Corridor - CNB​DRX​08:30:00​DIATREME​Trading Halt​DTM​08:30:00​DARTMIN​Spodumene Dominant in Dorchap Lithium Project​ENR​08:20:00​ENCOUNTER​ENR and South32 Partner to Accelerate NT Copper Exploration​FEG​08:24:00​FAR EAST​Woyla Project Update​FSF​07:35:00​FONTERRA​Fonterra provides milk price, performance, strategy update​GGE​09:46:00​GRAND GULF​Jesse 1A Unloading Fluids for Flow Test​GLL​09:30:00​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Drilling Programme Complete​GOZ​08:24:00​GROWTHPRO​GOZ update on FY22 guidance, distribution and valuations​GOZ​08:24:00​GROWTHPRO​Dividend/Distribution - GOZ​GT1​08:37:00​GREENTECH​Interim Seymour Mineral Resource Doubles​HAS​08:25:00​HASTTECH​Hastings to Acquire 30% Yangibana Joint Venture Interest​HHR​09:22:00​HARTSHEAD​Substantial Uplift in Anning & Somerville Gas Fields Value​IGO​09:00:00​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: Exploration Update for St George Mining​IGO​08:21:00​IGOLIMITED​MHK: IGO Commits to Stage-2 of Nickel Joint Venture​LDR​10:04:00​LDRESOURCE​Another Thick (31.0m) Intercept of Sulphide Mineralisation​LGM​10:00:00​LEGACY MIN​Large Soil Campaign Underway at Bauloora Epithermal Project​M8S​08:20:00​M8SUSTAIN​Rights Issue - Closure Date Extension​MCR​08:26:00​MINCOR​First payment for nickel concentrate received​MDC​08:22:00​MEDLAB​Medlab signs exclusive commercial agreement with YesHealth​MEU​08:23:00​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank Gold - Drilling Completed​MHK​08:21:00​METALHAWK​IGO Commits to Stage-2 of Nickel Joint Venture​MRM​08:22:00​MMAOFFSHOR​MMA Offshore to acquire Subcon​NCL​08:56:00​NETCENTRIC​TikTok Appoints NCL as Multi-Channel Network Partner​NOR​09:32:00​NORWOOD​Additional $0.2M in Convertible Notes raised from director​NRZ​09:41:00​NEURIZER​DL E&C Co Ltd (Daelim) takes 9% strategic investment in NRZ​NUH​09:09:00​NUHEARA​Trading Halt​ODY​09:05:00​ODYSSEYGL​Further High-Grade Gold Mineralisation Intersected​OEX​10:19:00​OILEX LTD​Cambay C-77H Re-frac Operations Update​PHL​10:03:00​PROPELL​Results of Entitlement Offer & update on capital raise​PLS​09:36:00​PILBARAMIN​BMX Pre-Auction Bid​PNT​09:52:00​PANTHER​Trading Halt​PRN​09:44:00​PERENTI​Perenti secures a new $420 million Syndicated Debt Facility​PYG​08:54:00​PAYGROUP​Enters into Scheme Implementation Agreement with Deel, Inc.​RAR​09:34:00​RARIETF​Dividend/Distribution - RARI​RDV​09:32:00​RUS DIV​Dividend/Distribution - RDV​RGB​09:34:00​RUSGOVBETF​Dividend/Distribution - RGB​RMI​08:59:00​RES MINING​Finland Nickel and Lithium Projects Due Diligence Commencing​RMS​08:21:00​RAMELIUS​Production Update​RTR​09:28:00​RUMBLE​A1M: Drilling Commences at the Lamil Gold-Copper Project​RWL​08:57:00​RUBICON​Trading Update​SGL​09:58:00​SUNRICE​Preliminary Final Report​SGQ​09:00:00​ST GEORGE​Exploration Update for St George Mining​SPA​08:21:00​SPACETALK​JumpySIM Update​STX​08:22:00​STRIKE ENE​Financing Strategy Update​SYA​10:20:00​SAYONA​1MC: Lithium Targets identified at Mt Edon​TBA​09:35:00​TOMBOLA​Drilling at Little Duke Intersects Copper and Gold​TLX​08:24:00​TELIXPHARM​Distribution Agreement with Isologic for Illuccix in Canada​TNT​09:03:00​TESSERENT​Secures refinancing with CBA​TRJ​09:47:00​TRAJAN GRO​Trajan launches Share Purchase Plan and Offer Booklet​TTT​08:50:00​TITOMIC​Repkon and Titomic Enter Joint Venture Agreement​URW​10:33:00​UNIBALWEST​URW NV - Results of the 2022 Annual General Meeting​W2V​09:08:00​WAY2VAT​Way2VAT receives $A625,000 R&D and commercialisation grant​WMG​08:55:00​WESTERNLTD​Mulga Tank Drilling Update​YPB​09:29:00​YPB GROUP​Trading Halt​


----------



## barney (24 June 2022)

11.15am Friday 24th June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​A1M​09:28:00​A1MINESLTD​Drilling Results from Eloise Deeps​AGS​10:41:00​ALLIANCE​GM Section 630(4) Notice re Status of Conditions​AIS​10:38:00​AERISRES​ROUND OAK TRANSACTION OVERWHELMINGHLY APPROVED BY SHAREHOLDE​AMX​09:58:00​AEROMETREX​Trading Halt​ASB​08:17:00​AUSTAL LTD​Austal awarded further LCS contract modification​AUZ​09:48:00​AUST MINES​Results of Entitlement Offer and Shortfall Notification​BEE​09:08:00​BROO LTD​Company Restructure​BET​08:59:00​BETMAKTECH​Notification of buy-back - BET​BWX​09:21:00​BWXLIMITED​Trading Halt​CAF​09:27:00​C ALLIANCE​Trading Halt​CAY​09:58:00​CANYON​Cleansing Prospectus​CDP​08:31:00​CARINDALE​Dividend/Distribution - CDP​CEL​09:06:00​CHAL EXP​Drilling at Hualilan Solidifies Outlook to Uplift Maiden MRE​CM8​08:40:00​CROWD​Withdrawal of Director Participation in Placement​CMW​08:19:00​CROMWELL​Dividend/Distribution - CMW​CMX​08:52:00​CHEMX​HPA Micro Plant Commissioning and Pre-feasibility Study​CSF​10:42:00​CATALANO​Correction to ASX Announcement​CUE​08:46:00​CUE​Related Party Loan Agreement​DGO​08:23:00​DRUMMOND​GOR: Gold Road to Proceed to Compulsory Acquisition of DGO​DLC​09:24:00​DELECTA​Prospectus​DVL​09:23:00​DORSAVI​Strategic agreement with QBE extended​ECF​08:18:00​ELANOR COM​Elanor Commercial Property Fund Q4FY22 Result​ECF​08:18:00​ELANOR COM​Dividend/Distribution - ECF​EGG​08:21:00​ENERO​Establishment of bank debt facility​ENN​08:18:00​ELANOR​Elanor Investor Group 2H22 Forecast Distribution​ENN​08:18:00​ELANOR​Dividend/Distribution - ENN​ERA​09:50:00​ERA​Pause in Trading​ERF​08:18:00​ELANORETL​Proposed Liquidity Event & Privatisation​ERF​08:18:00​ELANORETL​Dividend/Distribution - ERF​FZO​09:40:00​FAMILYZONE​Investor Presentation - General Meeting​GOR​08:23:00​GOLDROAD​Gold Road to Proceed to Compulsory Acquisition of DGO​HFR​09:10:00​HIGHFIELD​Construction Licence Granted Muga Mine Gate and Declines​HRZ​09:27:00​HORIZON​Horizon Placement and Share Purchase Plan​IIG​08:43:00​INSMTAUGTH​IIGF - Estimated Distribution - June 2022​INE​08:47:00​INT ETH SH​INES - Estimated Distribution - June 2022​INI​08:46:00​INT INCM F​INIF - Estimated Distribution - June 2022​IOU​10:20:00​IOUPAY​IOUpay Provides Product Development Update​JRV​10:11:00​JERVOIS​Jervois ICO on track for Q3 2022 commissioning​LDX​08:58:00​LUMOS​Security Class Suspension from Quotation LDXO​LNR​08:16:00​LANTHANEIN​Murraydium Ionic Clay Hosted REE Project Drilling Approval​LOM​08:38:00​LUCAPA​Additional Priority Kimberlites Identified at Lulo​LVH​09:54:00​LIVEHIRE​LiveHire signs strategic partnership with TAPFIN​NCL​09:42:00​NETCENTRIC​Supplementary Information for Agreement with Tiktok​NML​08:43:00​​New gold zone in reconnaissance drilling at Langi Logan​NZO​09:13:00​NZ OIL&GAS​$7 MILLION RELATED PARTY LOAN AGREEMENT JUNE 24th​NZO​08:46:00​NZ OIL&GAS​CUE: Related Party Loan Agreement​OCC​09:21:00​ORTHOCELL​Trading Halt​OEC​09:15:00​ORBITAL​Suspension from Official Quotation​OLI​08:19:00​OLIVERS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​OPN​08:17:00​OPPENNEG​Pilot with Beaches MLS Clarification​PCI​09:33:00​PERPCREDIT​Dividend/Distribution - PCI​PCK​09:53:00​PAINCHEK​Investor Presentation​PCK​09:52:00​PAINCHEK​Equity Raising & Results of Placement​PNN​09:59:00​POWERMIN​Santa Ines Copper-Gold Project Update​PWN​09:03:00​PARKWAY​Parkway Increases Ownership in KLPP to 40%​QAN​08:21:00​QANTAS​Qantas Group Market Update​QRI​08:51:00​QUAL RE IF​Dividend/Distribution - QRI​RNE​09:39:00​RENUENERGY​Southern Tasmania Green Hydrogen Project​SLC​09:26:00​SUPERLOOP​Completion of Acurus acquisition​TAR​09:42:00​TARUGAMIN​Heritage Agreement Executed with ATLA in South Australia​TGA​09:02:00​THORN GRP​Thorn announces audited results for FY22​VUL​08:39:00​VULCAN E​Stellantis agrees to $76m investment at A$6.622 per share​WOA​08:17:00​WIDE OPEN​Eco-friendly plant-based protein facility officially opens​X2M​09:09:00​X2MCONNECT​Repeat order from Okcheon, South Korea​


----------



## barney (27 June 2022)

10.50am Monday 27th June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​88E​08:20:00​88 ENERGY​Projects Update - Icewine East & Longhorn​AAS​09:43:00​AIRLIE AUS​Distribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2022​AL8​08:46:00​ALDERAN​AL8 secures highly prospective area between Drum and Mizpah​AQZ​09:48:00​AAVIATION​CITIC Pacific Contract Extension​AR1​09:10:00​AUST RES​Change of Management​BC8​08:55:00​BLACK CAT​RC Drilling Commences at Coyote Gold Operation​BNR​10:35:00​BULLETIN​Acquisition of Ravensthorpe Tenement Finalised​CAE​10:17:00​CANNINDAH​Hole 11 Delivers Exceptional Width and Grade of Cu and AU​CAF​09:03:00​C ALLIANCE​Response to Diverger NBIO​CAR​10:24:00​CARSALES​Investor Presentation - Acquisition and Entitlement Offer​CAR​10:23:00​CARSALES​carsales Announces Acquisition and Entitlement Offer​CAR​09:35:00​CARSALES​Trading halt​CKA​09:36:00​COKAL​First Coal Sales from the BBM Coking Coal Mine on-track​CLW​09:37:00​CHTR H LWR​June 2022 Valuation Update and June Quarter Distribution​CQE​09:26:00​CHSOCINFRA​June 2022 Valuation Update and June Quarter Distribution​CQR​09:38:00​CHRETAILRT​June 2022 Valuation Update and 2HFY22 Distribution​CUP​09:33:00​COUNTPLUS​Hugh Humphrey joins Board in capacity as CEO​CUP​08:51:00​COUNTPLUS​Trading update and on-market share buy-back​CVR​09:21:00​CAVALIER​Drilling Has Commenced at the Crawford Gold Project​CYM​08:42:00​CYPRIUMMET​AUD50M Secured Offtake Prepayment Facility for Nifty Copper​DDD​09:17:00​3D RES​Trading Halt​DRX​10:00:00​DIATREME​Transformational Strategic Partnership and Placement​DXB​08:36:00​DIMERIX​REMAP-CAP COVID-19 Study Analysis Update​E2M​10:18:00​E2METALS​New targets emerge at Conserrat​EDC​10:33:00​EILDON CAP​June 2022 Quarter Distribution​EDC​10:31:00​EILDON CAP​Dividend/Distribution - EDC​EMS​08:36:00​EASTMETALS​Evergreen Discovery Zone Expanded at Browns Reef​EMV​08:19:00​EMVISION​EMVision Achieves First Responder Milestone​EQS​09:13:00​EQSTORYGRP​Trading Halt​EVN​08:22:00​EVOLUTION​Business Update Presentation​EVN​08:22:00​EVOLUTION​Business Update​FFX​09:36:00​FIREFINCH​Trading Halt​FGL​09:34:00​FRUGLGROUP​Frugl Grocery Experiences Record User Growth​FWD​08:16:00​FLEETWOOD​June 2022 Results Update​GDG​08:47:00​GEN DEV​PDF status at risk​GGE​09:40:00​GRAND GULF​Trading Halt​HHR​09:06:00​HARTSHEAD​Appointment of Specialist Energy Advisor​ICR​08:19:00​INTELICARE​Remote Care Pilot with WA Country Health Service​IGO​09:05:00​IGOLIMITED​VMC: IGO Farm-In JV/Placement Bridgetown Greenbushes Expln​IMP​09:16:00​EIVST IMPQ​EOFY Estimated Distribution​IMU​08:24:00​IMUGENE​Final HER-Vaxx Phase 2 Trial Overall Survival Results​KIN​08:19:00​KIN MINING​More Wide Zones of High-Grade Gold at Rangoon​KLI​08:29:00​KILLI​VTEM Conductor Survey Commences​KLS​08:38:00​KELSIAN​Sale Completion East London Bus Operation and Finance Update​KNI​09:03:00​KUNIKO​Cobalt Mineralisation Confirmed at Skuterud​KOB​08:37:00​KOBARES​Drilling commences at the high-grade Colson Co-Cu Project​KRR​09:50:00​KING RIVER​Gold - Tenant Creek High Grade Gold Drill Results​LDX​08:59:00​LUMOS​ViraDx Receives Interim Order Authorisation in Canada​LMG​09:31:00​LATROBE​Latrobe Magnesium draws first $10M for Demonstration Plant​LNK​09:45:00​LINK ADMIN​Update on Scheme​LPD​08:20:00​LEPIDICO​Exploration Update-Excellent Drilling Results from Helikon 4​LRS​08:41:00​LATRES​New Pegmatite Zone at depth at Colina Lithium Prospect​MAA​10:21:00​MONASHMAAT​June 2022 Quarter Distribution and Timetable​MAU​08:20:00​MAGNET RES​Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate​MDC​10:10:00​MEDLAB​NanaBis Independently Confirmed BioAvailability​MGF​09:38:00​MAGLOBFUND​Dividend/Distribution - MGF​MGO​09:48:00​MAGGLOBOC​Distribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2022​MHG​09:51:00​MGEF CH​Distribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2022​MHH​09:55:00​MAGHIGHCVT​Distribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2022​MIC​09:58:00​MIF CH​Distribution for the six-month period ended 30 June 2022​MMG​09:41:00​MONGERGOLD​Experienced Lithium Professional Appointed as CEO​MPG​08:26:00​MANY PEAKS​Extension to Copper-Gold Anomalism at the Rawlins Project​MTS​08:31:00​METCASHLTD​New Distribution Centre in Victoria​MTS​08:30:00​METCASHLTD​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​MTS​08:29:00​METCASHLTD​FY22 Appendix 4E and Financial Report​NUH​09:30:00​NUHEARA​Suspension From Official Quotation​NZK​10:06:00​NZKSALMON​FY22 ASM Presentation and ASM Chair and CEO address​OIL​08:29:00​OPTISCAN​Optiscan announces Strategic Distribution Partner for China​OKR​08:20:00​OKAPI RES​Diamond Drilling has commenced at the Enmore Gold Project​OZL​09:39:00​OZMINER​2022 Copper Production and Cost Guidance Updated​PH2​09:25:00​PUREHYDRO​Suspension from Quotation​PNN​09:15:00​POWERMIN​Drilling to commence at Salta Lithium Project​PNR​08:47:00​PANTORO​Norseman construction progressing on time and on budget​PPG​09:14:00​PRO PAC​Rigid Sale completion and Trading Update​PVW​09:06:00​PVWRESLTD​Drilling Underway At Tanami Heavy Rare Earths Project​RDT​09:08:00​RED DIRT​Further Outstanding Drill Assays inc. 5.6m @ 52.7g/t Au​RF1​09:29:00​REGAL INV​RF1 June22 Distribution Estimate Additional Information​RIM​09:12:00​RIMFIRE​Diamond drilling for PGEs underway at Avondale and Fifield​RLC​10:04:00​REEDYLC​Reedy Lagoon extends gold anomalies at Burracoppin WA​RMI​08:50:00​RES MINING​Resource Mining Maiden Nickel Drilling Program Commences​RUL​09:54:00​RPMGLOBAL​Correction - Update on Software License sales FY2022 to-date​RUL​08:24:00​RPMGLOBAL​Update on Software Sales ARR and TCV FY2022 (to-date)​SBR​08:20:00​SABRE RES​High-Grade Ni Sulphide Targets Drilling at Nepean South​SHN​08:27:00​SUNSHGOLD​Drilling Recommences 15km Porphyry Corridor Ravenswood West​SKY​09:04:00​SKYMETALS​High-Grade Tin at Tallebung and Drilling at 3KEL-Doradilla​SPL​09:19:00​STARPHARMA​SPL signs expanded DEP research agreement with US Biopharma​SRN​10:30:00​SUREFIRE​Exploration Project Update​STX​08:19:00​STRIKE ENE​West Erregulla Update​SYA​09:13:00​SAYONA​New Lithium Discoveries Strengthen Moblan Potential​TAR​09:29:00​TARUGAMIN​Auger Drilling Commenced on REE & Copper Targets at Mt Craig​TBN​09:28:00​TAMBORAN​Jemena MOU secures access to Northern Gas Pipeline​TUL​10:26:00​TULLARES​Norseman Gold Project Update​TYR​08:49:00​TYRO PAY​COVID-19 Trading Update 119 - Week Ended 24 June 2022​TYX​08:19:00​TYRANNA​Sale Agreement Signed on Angolan Lithium Project Acquisition​TZL​09:05:00​TZ LIMITED​Indicative 2nd Half FY2022 Performance​VMC​09:05:00​VENUS MET​IGO Farm-In JV/Placement Bridgetown Greenbushes Exploration​WGO​08:19:00​WARREGO​STX: West Erregulla Update​WIN​09:47:00​WIDGIE​High-grade nickel sulphide discovery at Gillett North​YPB​10:04:00​YPB GROUP​YPB to raise $500,000​​​​​


----------



## barney (28 June 2022)

10.20am Tuesday 28th June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​A8G​09:24:00​AUMETALS​Australasian expands partnership with CSIRO​AAU​08:52:00​ANTILLES​Increase in Resources for La Demajagua​ACB​08:10:00​ACAPRES​ACap Earns 55% of Wilconi Nickel Cobalt Project​ALA​09:03:00​AROVELLA​Sumatriptan Update​ALD​07:30:00​AMPOL​OIO Approves Gull Acquisition by Allegro​ALQ​09:59:00​ALS​HRL:Receipt of Non-Binding Indicative Offer from ALS Limited​ALQ​09:36:00​ALS​Response to media speculation - HRL Holdings​AME​08:12:00​ALTOMETALS​High-grade drill results up to 87gt gold from Indomitable​AQI​09:08:00​ALICANTO​Impending maiden Resource strengthened by final Sala results​ARR​09:50:00​ARAREEARTH​Outstanding Drill Assay Results for Halleck Creek​AS2​09:44:00​ASKARI MET​Phase III RC Drilling Program Completed at Burracoppin Gold​BBT​09:05:00​BLUEBET​BlueBet secures market access in 4th US state, Indiana​BEX​09:27:00​BIKE XCHG​Response to Price Query​BGD​08:24:00​BARTONGOLD​Partial camp disposal yields $737,500 cash proceeds​BMO​08:20:00​BASTIONMIN​Drilling commences at Capote​BRB​08:26:00​BREAKER​GL1- Manna Lithium Project Drilling Delivers Positive Assays​BRB​08:18:00​BREAKER​GL1: Manna Drilling Delivers Positive Assays​BUB​10:16:00​BUBS AUST​Bubs Enters USA Supplier Agreement with Target​BVR​09:25:00​BELLAVISTA​Numerous strong drilling targets identified in geophysics​BWX​08:46:00​BWXLIMITED​Cleansing Notice​BWX​08:45:00​BWXLIMITED​Trading Update and Capital Raising Presentation​BWX​08:44:00​BWXLIMITED​Fully Underwritten Capital Raise FY22 and FY23 Guidance​C6C​09:53:00​COPPERMTN​Pause in Trading​CAD​09:27:00​CAENEUS​More Shallow Ni-Co-Cu-Pd Mineralisation at Pardoo​CDX​09:48:00​CARDIEXLTD​CardieX Submits FDA Application for CONNEQT Pulse​CKF​08:36:00​COLLINS FD​FY22 Results Presentation​CKF​08:23:00​COLLINS FD​FY22 Results - ASX Release​CKF​08:22:00​COLLINS FD​FY22 Appendix 4E and Financial Report​COE​09:10:00​COOPER​Equity Raise - Letter to Ineligible Retail Shareholders​COE​09:09:00​COOPER​Equity Raise - Letter to Eligible Retail Shareholders​COE​09:08:00​COOPER​Retail Offer Booklet​CPH​09:46:00​CRESO​Mernova Update​CR9​09:28:00​CORELLARES​Trading Halt​CTP​09:33:00​CENT PETRL​Palm Valley 12 Drilling Update​CUE​09:33:00​CUE​CTP: Palm Valley 12 Drilling Update​CYM​09:15:00​CYPRIUMMET​Trading Halt​DC2​08:34:00​DCTWO​Bibra Lake Data Centre awarded Tier III design certification​DDB​08:37:00​DYNAMIC​Formal Contract & Construction Project Start Up​EMN​08:16:00​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Appoints Stifel Nicolaus Europe Project Finance Advisor​EOS​09:14:00​ELEC OPTIC​Trading Halt​FDE​09:18:00​FILFDEM​FDEM - Distribution - 30 June 2022 - Estimated​FEM​09:16:00​FIL GEM​FEMX - Distribution - 30 June 2022 - Estimated​FGL​09:51:00​FRUGLGROUP​Investor Presentation - June 2022​FSG​10:12:00​FIELD SOLU​Pause in trading​GL1​08:18:00​GLOBALLITH​Manna Drilling Delivers Positive Assays​GMR​09:24:00​GOLDEN RIM​GMR divests Burkina Faso gold assets for US$15.5m cash​HMY​07:31:00​HARMONEY​HMY SECURES ADDITIONAL NZ$215M FACILITY TO SUPPORT GROWTH​HRL​09:59:00​HRLHOLDING​Receipt of Non-Binding Indicative Offer from ALS Limited​HRL​09:36:00​HRLHOLDING​ALQ: Response to media speculation - HRL Holdings​HZR​09:20:00​HAZERGROUP​Hazer CDP Construction and Commissioning Complete​ICT​08:11:00​ICOLLEGE​FY22 Financial Guidance​IMR​09:40:00​IMRICOR​Imricor Signs Siemens Agreements and Businss Update​JMS​09:49:00​JUPITER M​May 2022 Quarterly Report (Q1)​KKC​09:44:00​KKR CR INC​Distribution Guidance for Financial Year 2023​KNI​09:42:00​KUNIKO​Re-Release - Cobalt Mineralisation Confirmed at Skuterud​KP2​08:11:00​KORE​Kola Project Optimisation Study Outcomes​KRM​09:01:00​KINGSROSE​Penikat Project Exploration Target​LVH​08:53:00​LIVEHIRE​Cancellation of Employee Loan Back Shares (App 3C & 3Y)​MAP​09:38:00​MICROBA​G42 Healthcare Partnership Commences Operation​MDC​10:20:00​MEDLAB​Pause in Trading​MEM​10:18:00​MEMPHASYS​Monash IVF clinical study enrols first patient using FELIX​MQG​08:31:00​MACQ GROUP​MCN6 Initial Prospectus​MQG​08:29:00​MACQ GROUP​MCN6 Launch Announcement​NAM​08:10:00​NAMOI COT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​NST​08:09:00​NTH STAR​KCGM Mill Optimisation PFS Presentation​NST​08:09:00​NTH STAR​KCGM Mill Optimisation PFS Update​NXM​08:24:00​NEXUS MINS​Wallbrook Exploration Update​NZO​09:33:00​NZ OIL&GAS​CTP: Palm Valley 12 Drilling Update​ORN​09:36:00​ORION MIN​Share Purchase Plan​PAM​09:07:00​PA METALS​Inaugural Mineral Resource Estimate Rueng Kiet Lithuim​PPY​08:35:00​PAPYRUS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​PPY​08:34:00​PAPYRUS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​RAC​09:07:00​RACEONCO​Zantrene shows synergy with kinase inhibitors in melanoma​RVR​10:01:00​REDRIVER​RVR Hits 23.8 g/t Gold at Hillgrove​SRI​08:10:00​SIPA RES​Lithium Drill Targets Identified at Skeleton Rocks​SVL​09:28:00​SILVERMINE​Drilling Commenced at the Barabolar Project​SWT​09:30:00​SWTZDIVGRO​Estimated distribution for month ending 30 June 2022​TCG​09:20:00​TURACOGOLD​Bouake North Drilling Returns up to 3m at 36gt Gold​TGR​08:13:00​TASSAL GRP​Receipt of Non Binding Indicative Proposal​TMK​09:42:00​TMKENERGY​100% Drilling Success Rate Continues in Mongolia​TPD​09:42:00​TALONENERG​TMK: 100% Drilling Success Rate Continues in Mongolia​VAC​08:18:00​VAN ACFIIE​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAE​08:18:00​VGDFTSEASA​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAF​08:18:00​VAUSFI​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAP​08:18:00​V300APROP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAS​08:18:00​V300AEQ​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VBL​08:18:00​VDGLBINFRA​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VBN​08:18:00​VGLAGGBNDH​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VCF​08:18:00​VDINTCRDSC​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDB​08:18:00​VDBALANCE​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDC​08:18:00​VDCONSERV​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDG​08:18:00​VDGROWTH​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDH​08:18:00​VDHIGHGROW​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VEF​08:18:00​VDETHIBOND​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VEQ​08:18:00​VGDFTSEEUR​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VES​08:18:00​VDETHISHS​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VET​08:18:00​VANETAUETF​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGA​08:18:00​VINTLH​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGB​08:18:00​VGOVBOND​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGE​08:18:00​VEMMKTS​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGS​08:18:00​VINTL​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VHY​08:18:00​VHIGHYIELD​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VIF​08:18:00​VDITLFXINT​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VIS​08:18:00​VDSMALLCAP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VLC​08:18:00​VLARGECO​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VMI​08:12:00​VDMINVOL​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VNT​09:51:00​VENTIA​Ventia awarded extension of NSW LAHC contract​VRC​09:10:00​VOLT​Trading Halt​VSO​08:18:00​VSMALLCO​Estimated Distribution Announcement​VVL​08:12:00​VDGLOBVALU​Estimated Distribution Announcement​WA1​08:17:00​WA1 RES​Hidden Valley Project - Heritage & Exploration Agreement​WBE​09:11:00​WHITEBARK​Rex-4 Development Well Pre-Spud Notice​WCM​09:34:00​WCMQUALGRO​Estimated distribution for year ending 30 June 2022​WMC​08:10:00​WILUNA​ACB: ACap Earns 55% of Wilconi Nickel Cobalt Project​


----------



## barney (29 June 2022)

10.30am Wednesday 29th June


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​5EA​09:30:00​5EADVANCED​5E Advanced Materials Updated Investor Presentation​ABX​10:02:00​ABXGROUP​Thick High Grade Rare Earth Element Results​AEV​08:24:00​AVENIRA​Jundee South RC Drilling Intersects Promising Mineralisation​AL3​08:25:00​AML3D​ExxonMobil orders world's largest 3D printed pressure vessel​ALG​09:54:00​ARDENTLGLT​EGM - Presentation and Chairman's address​AON​08:51:00​APOLLO MIN​Thick High Grade Mineralisation Extended at Dikaki​AUZ​10:31:00​AUST MINES​Extension of LG Energy Solution Offtake Agreement​BAS​09:16:00​BASS OIL​Capital Raising Update​BON​10:20:00​SPDR BOND​Distribution Announcement June 2022​BRV​09:41:00​BIGRIVGOLD​Drilling Update​BTR​08:23:00​BRIGHTSTA​Agreements for the Extinguishment of Existing Debt​BYH​09:34:00​BRYAH RES​Manganese RC Drilling Completed​CAR​09:28:00​CARSALES​carsales completes Institutional Entitlement Offer​CCE​09:38:00​CARNEGIE​Carnegie releases Product Validation Roadmap​CHM​08:39:00​CHIMERIC​Licenses viral vector technology from Penn for CDH17​CLH​09:56:00​COLL HOUSE​Trading Halt​COI​09:23:00​COMETRIDGE​Settlement of Mahalo Acquisition Finalised​DCG​08:50:00​DECMIL GRP​Decmil Wins $98M Contract Award and Improved Loan Terms​DDD​09:28:00​3D RES​Funds Raised to Finalise First Phase at Adelong Gold Project​DJR​10:28:00​SPDR DJRE​Distribution Announcement June 2022​E20​10:18:00​STATEE200​Distribution Announcement June 2022​ELT​09:34:00​​Oropesa Tin Project - 2022 Drilling Program​EQS​09:46:00​EQSTORYGRP​Acquisition of A Rich Life​FFX​09:26:00​FIREFINCH​Suspension From Official Quotation​GGE​09:47:00​GRAND GULF​Jesse 1A Confirms Helium Discovery​GOV​10:19:00​SPDR GOVT​Distribution Announcement June 2022​GRV​08:20:00​GREENVALE​Banks Target Intersects IOCG-Style Alteration​GSN​09:17:00​GREATSOUTH​More outstanding intercepts at Southern Star​HMX​09:44:00​HAMMER​Ajax East Copper Assays & Multiple EM Conductors Identified​HZR​08:21:00​HAZERGROUP​New Chief Executive Officer Appointment​IGO​09:25:00​IGOLIMITED​PRX:Lake Mackay and Hyperion Activities and Corporate Update​IXC​08:29:00​INVEX THER​Invex Receives UK Approval to Commence Phase III Trial​KZR​09:33:00​KALAMAZOO​Ashburton Gold Project Exploration and Scoping Study Update​LRS​08:58:00​LATRES​Cloud Nine Drilling Update​LTR​09:01:00​LIONTOWN​Liontown Board approves development of Kathleen Valley​LTR​08:33:00​LIONTOWN​Liontown executes Binding Offtake Agreement with Ford​M2R​10:09:00​MIRAMAR​Options Rights Issue - Extension of Closing Date​M2R​08:21:00​MIRAMAR​Gidji JV Project - Exploration Update​MAY​09:48:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1 Drilling Update​MGV​08:23:00​MUSGRAVE​High grade gold at Amarillo & new regional targets​MHC​09:40:00​MANHATTAN​Visible Gold and New High Grade at Pioneer​MLS​08:22:00​METALS AUS​Battery Minerals Diamond Drilling Commenced at Manindi​MMG​09:57:00​MONGERGOLD​Expansion of the Scotty Lithium Project by 37%​MSV​10:26:00​MITCH SERV​Capital Management Policy & Operational Update​MYL​10:01:00​MALLEERES​MYL Enters Into Binding Commercial Agreements​NYR​09:37:00​NYRADA​Cholesterol-Lowering Program Update​OCA​07:30:00​OCEA HEALT​Oceania announces $500m sustainability-linked loan​OLH​09:57:00​OLDFIELD H​June 2022 General Meeting Presentation​OMH​09:34:00​OM HLDNGS​BYH: Manganese RC Drilling Completed​ORM​09:20:00​ORION MET​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​OSL​09:03:00​ONCOSIL​OncoSil PanCO Clinical Trial Presented At ESMO World WCGIC​OZF​10:16:00​SPDR FIN​Distribution Announcement June 2022​OZR​10:10:00​SPDR RES​Distribution Announcement June 2022​PIX​09:36:00​PTMINTFND​Expected Net Asset Value Movement on Ex-Distribution Date​PLL​08:20:00​PIEDMONT​Piedmont & Sayona Formalize Restart Plans for NAL in Quebec​PLS​09:43:00​PILBARAMIN​FID to Increase Pilgangoora Production Capacity​PLS​09:36:00​PILBARAMIN​June Quarter Production and Sales Update​POD​08:20:00​PODIUM​Drilling Success Continues as Stage 10 Holes Hit PGM Target​PRX​09:25:00​PRODGOL​Lake Mackay and Hyperion Activities and Corporate Update​QMI​10:31:00​SPDR QMIX​Distribution Announcement June 2022​R3D​08:27:00​R3D RESRCS​Beefwood Gold Exploration Option Exercise​RDS​08:22:00​REDSTONE​Redstone Commences Second Phase Drilling at West Musgrave​RFR​09:06:00​RAFAELLA​High-Grade Mineralisation Extends at San Finx​SFY​09:53:00​SPDR 50​Distribution Announcement June 2022​SGR​09:12:00​STAR ENT​Managing Director and CEO Appointment​SLF​09:58:00​SPDR PRP​Distribution Announcement June 2022​SLS​08:21:00​SOLSTICE​Drilling Commences at Hobbes & Chief Geologist Appointed​SPD​09:08:00​SOUTHPALL​Resource Infill Drilling Programme at Bengwenyama​SRG​08:21:00​SRGGLOBAL​$20m Contracts in Defence Sector Secured​SSO​10:18:00​SPDR SMALL​Distribution Announcement June 2022​STA​08:23:00​STRANDLINE​Coburn Project Open Pit Mining to Start Two Months Early​STM​09:03:00​SUN METALS​El Palmar drilling expands gold-copper discovery​STW​10:02:00​SPDR 200​Distribution Announcement June 2022​SVS​09:51:00​SUNVEST​Trading Halt​SYA​08:20:00​SAYONA​PLLLL & Sayona Formalize Restart Plans for NAL in Quebec​SYI​10:06:00​SPDRMSCIDY​Distribution Announcement June 2022​TIE​08:59:00​TIETTO​Step-Out Drilling Extends Gold Mineralisation by 4,600m​TTT​08:22:00​TITOMIC​Titomic finalises installation of TKF1000 at TWI UK​TYR​08:58:00​TYRO PAY​CEO and Managing Director Resignation​VMM​08:23:00​VIRIDIS​Drill Planning Advanced at Poochera and Smoky Projects​WBT​09:00:00​WEEBITNANO​Weebit tapes out ReRAM demo chip to SkyWater foundry​WDI​10:26:00​SPDR WDIV​Distribution Announcement June 2022​WEL​09:10:00​WINCHESTER​Farm-in to fast-track increased oil production​WEM​10:28:00​SPDR WEMG​Distribution Announcement June 2022​WXH​10:23:00​SPDR WXOZH​Distribution Announcement June 2022​WXO​10:21:00​SPDR WORLD​Distribution Announcement June 2022​


----------



## barney (30 June 2022)

10.10am Thursday 30th June


CodeTimeNameHeadingACD9:52amETFS ACDCUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022ADT8:40amADRIATICHigh-Grade Intercepts Continue to Expand Northwest ExtensionAGL10:00amAGL ENERGYBrookfield Interest in AGL SharesAGY8:22amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateALG9:06amARDENTLGLTCompletion of Main Event SaleALQ8:41amALSALS enters into Bid Implementation Deed with HRLALQ8:31amALSHRL: HRL Enters Into Bid Implementation Agreement With ALSAPS8:22amALLUPSIO2Sparkler A silica sands inferred mineral resource updateAQC10:01amAUSPACCOALDartbrook Coal Project Sale UpdateAQS10:03amAQUISTrading HaltAQS9:56amAQUISPause in TradingAR39:57amAUSTRARETrading HaltARR9:31amARAREEARTHARR Teams up for Defense Rare Earths R&D ProcessingARV9:22amARTEMISGRE: Drilling Commences at Osborne Nickel TargetATA9:55amATTURRAAcquisition of MOQ Limited - PresentationATA9:49amATTURRAMerger creating one of Aust's largest IT Services businessesATA9:45amATTURRAMOQ - Trading Update and Scheme Implementation DeedAVW9:24amAVIRARESOUAVW - Operational UpdateBBU10:06amBETAUSBEARUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementBET9:03amBETMAKTECHBET Signs Deal with Penn National GamingBMM9:19amBALKAN MINTrading HaltBRU9:15amBURUENERGYOperations UpdateCAN10:04amCANN GROUPGMP manufacturing licence granted for MilduraCBO9:39amCOBRAMCompletion of 2022 Australian Olive HarvestCKA9:17amCOKALSeamless Transition on Retirement of CEOCLH9:39amCOLL HOUSEAppointment of AdministratorsCLH9:37amCOLL HOUSESuspension from QuotationCLN8:34amVE CLNEFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022CNE8:34amVE CH NEWFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022CPM8:25amCOOPERMETMultiple VTEM conductors identified at Mt Isa EastCR99:49amCORELLARES5N purity confirms Tampu as premier specification for HPACSR8:24amCSRCSR announces on market share buyback of up to $100mCUR9:52amETFS CUREUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022CYM9:38amCYPRIUMMET$16m Placement and $10m non-renounceable entitlement offerDCN9:12amDACIANGOLDJupiter Extension Drilling ResultsDVD8:34amVE AU DVDYFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022EBN8:34amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022EEG9:14amEMPIRE ENESPP Fully Underwritten and Operations UpdateELS9:57amELSIGHTPause in tradingEOF8:22amECOFIBREUSD10m, 2 year term loanESG8:34amVE ESGIFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022ESP8:34amVE ESPOFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022ESR8:43amESTRELLA RSpargoville Operations - Exceptional First Assays ReceivedESS8:21amESSENMETALGold assays add strike length to Gards ProspectEST9:52amEUSTX50Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022FAN9:52amETFS FANGUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022FLO8:34amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022FSF9:22amFONTERRAFonterra, NZX, EEX confirm GDT strategic partnershipFSG9:16amFIELD SOLUFSG Awarded Enterprise Managed Services ContractGCA8:34amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022GIV9:20amPERP SRIEstimated Distribution Announcement - June 2022GLO9:20amBH GLOBEstimated Distribution Announcement - June 2022GOA8:34amVE GOATFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022GPE8:34amVE GPEQFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022GRE9:22amGTMETALSDrilling Commences at Osborne Nickel TargetGRN8:34amVE SUSTAINFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022GTG9:12amGENE TECHGeneType Risk Assessment Test Onboarding in 16 clinicsHFR9:16amHIGHFIELDConstruction starts at MugaHGE9:52amETFS HGENUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022HLT8:34amVE HLTHFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022HRL8:41amHRLHOLDINGALQ: ALS enters into Bid Implementation Deed with HRLHRL8:31amHRLHOLDINGHRL Enters Into Bid Implementation Agreement With ALSIAP10:04amIRONGATEGPTGP: Update on Irongate Group TransactionIAP10:02amIRONGATEGPTOT: Update on Irongate Group TransactionIBC9:24amIRONBARKAnnouncement of On-Market Share Buy-BackIDE9:22amPERP INNOVAnnouncement of No Distribution Payable - June 2022IFR8:34amVE INFRAFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022IMI9:40amINFINITYSignificant gold targets at Barlow's Gully Gold ProjectINR8:23amIONEERStatus of ioneer Nasdaq ListingIPX8:27amIPERIONXIperionX Titan Project Scoping StudyJAT9:27amJATCORPSecurity Class Suspension from Quotation JATOKOB9:01amKOBARESIP Surveying Completed at Blackpine Cobalt-Copper ProjectLKY8:37amLOCKSLEYAirborne EM Survey Completed at the Tottenham ProjectLNA9:52amETFS LNASUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022LNY8:21amLANEWAYHigh Grade Ore Mining Underway at Agate CreekM2R8:21amMIRAMARMultiple High-Grade Gold Results from Gidji JVMNB9:04amMINBOS RESTechnology Partner MOU Signed with StamicarbonMOQ9:55amMOQLIMITEDATA :Acquisition of MOQ Limited - PresentationMOQ9:49amMOQLIMITEDATA: Merger creating one of Aust's largest IT ServicesMOQ9:45amMOQLIMITEDMOQ - Trading Update and Scheme Implementation DeedMRZ9:08amMONT ROYALMaiden Drill Program Hits Nickel-Copper Sulphides at WapatikMTC9:50amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Identified in UGA-41 Drill CoreMVA8:34amVE PROPRTYFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022MVE8:34amVE MIDCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022MVR8:34amVE RESOURCFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022MVS8:34amVE SMALLFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022MVW8:34amVE EQ WGHTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022NDI9:52amETFS NDIAUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022NSB10:07amNEUROSCIENFirst Subject Recruited for Early-Phase Clinical TrialNVU9:29amNANOVEUNanoveu Signs MoU to Establish JV in IndiaNZK7:33amNZKSALMONNZK - NEW ZEALAND KING SALMON Response to speculationOOK9:27amOOKAMI LTDEntitlement Offer, Rutile & Mineral Sands Transaction UpdateOPN9:09amOPPENNEGTrading HaltOSL8:25amONCOSILFY 2023 Strategic UpdatePAR8:24amPARA BIOParadigm Reports Australian Patent AcceptancePGY9:43amPILOT8 Rivers Capital invests in PGY MW Clean Energy ProjectPIQ9:08amPROTEOMICSEndometriosis clinical validation study readout positivePLU8:34amVE AU BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022PRS9:35amPROSPECHFinal Drilling Results - Zemplin Silver - Phase 2QSM8:34amVE QSMLFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022QUA8:34amVE WD QUALFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022QXR9:57amQXRESOURCEUp to 4.90% Li2O in Rock Chips at Turner River ProjectRAC9:17amRACEONCOZantrene Protects Mouse Hearts from Chemotherapy DamageRCB10:05amRUSCRPBETFDistribution June 2022REI8:34amVE REITFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022RIM9:35amRIMFIRERimfire to receive $1.5M cash to vary Fifield Earn-inRLT8:21amRENERGENQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRLT8:20amRENERGENQuarterly Activities ReportRLT8:20amRENERGENGandalf Strikes Gas and Plant ProgressRML9:09amRESOLMINDrilling Commenced on High Priority Drill TargetsROB9:52amETFS ROBOUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022RSM10:01amDistribution June 2022SEM9:52amETFS SEMIUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022SFR8:23amSANDFIREMATSA Mineral ResourceSNA9:52amETFS SNASUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022SPL9:47amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE relaunched by LloydsPharmacy in the UKST19:13amSPIRIT TECSpirit Strategy - Implementation UpdateSUB8:34amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022SXG9:53amSOUTHXGOLDSXG May 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BTDO9:58am3D OILTrading HaltTEC9:52amGLOTECHUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022TGP10:04am360 GROUPUpdate on Irongate Group TransactionTOT10:02am360CAPITALUpdate on Irongate Group TransactionVAP8:39amV300APROPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:39amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:39amVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:39amVDINTCRDSCUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:39amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVEQ8:39amVGDFTSEEURUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:39amVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:39amVEMMKTSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:39amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:39amVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:39amVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVLU8:34amVE VLUEFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 June 2022VR18:24amVECTIONTECEnterprise Sales & TCV UpdateVRC9:35amVOLTShare Placement to Recommence Graphite Production In UkraineWAT9:47amWATERCONotification of buy-back - WATWSR8:22amWESTAR RESPriority Drill Ready Gold Targets Identified at Gidgee NorthZYA9:52amETFSYAUUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022ZYU9:52amETFSYUSUpdated Estimated Distribution Announcement - Jun 2022


----------



## barney (1 July 2022)

10.20am Friday 1st July


CodeTimeNameHeading92E8:43am92ENERGY92E Intersects 41.8m of 0.5% eU3O8 at the GMZ DiscoveryA8G8:58amAUMETALSHigh Grade Tantalum Mineralisation Identified Barrow CreekAGS9:07amALLIANCEGM Section 650F Notice re Offer now UnconditionalALQ10:06amALSBidder's StatementAOF8:50amAU OFFICEUpdate on non binding indicative proposal to acquire AOFASB9:43amAUSTAL LTDAustal USA awarded US Coast Guard OPC contractATL8:25amAPOLLO T&LUpdate on merger clearance processesAVJ9:39amAVJAVJennings Guidance Update for FY22 ResultsBBX9:37amBBXMINERALTrading HaltBML9:24amBOABMETALSEPA Amendment Approval Received for Sorby HillsBPM10:00amBPM MINResponse to ASX Price QueryBRK9:49amBROOKSIDEExpiry of BRKOB listed optionsCDD9:03amCARDNODividend/Distribution - CDDCDD9:01amCARDNOReturn of Capital - CDDCDD8:57amCARDNOCompletion of Sale of Cardno International DevelopmentCTP9:07amCENT PETRLLoan Facility Extension UnconditionalCUE9:46amCUEMahato PB-18 production well onlineCXM9:44amCENTREXContract Signed with Ameropa for ShipmentDCX8:22amDISCOVEXMM1: Midas Exercises Option to Acquire the Newington ProjectDDH9:12amDDH DRILLDDH1 Initiates On-Market Buy-Back ProgramE339:14amEAST33 LTDTrading update for June 22EBR8:24amEBR SYSTEMEBR Systems secures US$50m growth capital facilityEBR8:22amEBR SYSTEMEBR completes interim enrolment in pivotal SOLVE trialEGG8:35amENEROEnero acquires ROI DNA and GetITENN9:54amELANORRefinancing of Group's Corporate Notes & Debt FacilitiesERL10:13amEMPIRE RESYuinmery Project Exploration UpdateFFT9:05amFFT GROUPSale of farmbuy.com - binding HOAFWD9:56amFLEETWOODSearipple Accommodation AgreementGBR8:22amGREATBOULDRC drilling recommences at Side WellHRL10:06amHRLHOLDINGALQ: Bidder's StatementHT89:41amHARRISBusiness UpdateIGO9:45amIGOLIMITEDMAT: IGO Acquires 70% Interest in Fraser Range TenementsIIQ9:53amINOVIQ LTDSubB2M US Patent Grant and Program UpdateINA8:31amINGENIAFY22 Sales and Guidance UpdateINR8:56amIONEERIoneer Commences Trading on NASDAQIVZ9:31amINVICTUSTrading HaltJAT10:16amJATCORPResults of Rights Issue OfferKLL8:22amKALIUMLAKEOperating and Corporate Activities UpdateKLO9:36amKINGSLANDSuspension from Official QuotationKRM9:00amKINGSROSEEntry into Agreement for the Potential Sale of Way LinggoLDX8:54amLUMOSSecurity Class Reinstatement of Quotation LDXOMAT9:45amMATSA RESIGO Acquires 70% Interest in Fraser Range TenementsMCL9:39amMIGHTY CMCL secures upsized debt facility with PURE Asset ManagementMGH9:27amMAAS GROUPAcquisition of Schwarz ExcavationsMGX8:21amMT GIBSONJune 2022 Quarter Production UpdateMM18:22amMIDASMidas Exercises Option to Acquire the Newington ProjectMME9:55amMONEYMEInaugural ABS Deal Completes And Funding Capacity IncreasedNRZ9:15amNEURIZERTrading HaltNUH9:47amNUHEARAReinstatement to Official QuotationNUH9:47amNUHEARANUH Strategic Partner & Cornerstone Investment with RealtekOEC9:37amORBITALReinstatement to Official QuotationOEC9:37amORBITALOperational UpdateOPY8:47amOPENPAYOperational UpdatePAR8:30amPARA BIO100% Recruitment in Synovial Fluid Biomarker TrialPHL8:29amPROPELLQ4 Update - Record lending volumesPSL9:07amPATERSONSExploration UpdateRMD10:06amRESMEDForm 8-KRNE8:25amRENUENERGYReNu Energy & Tas Gas Agree Term SheetSLM8:35amSOLISSolis Withdraws from Mostazal Option AgreementSTX8:20amSTRIKE ENEExcellent WE3 results confirm extension of field to northSVS9:42amSUNVESTBuy-Back and De-ListingSVY9:12amSTAVELYMINTrading HaltSWP9:16amSWOOPHLTDSwoop to Acquire Moose MobileTBA9:39amTOMBOLALorena Transaction UpdateTDO9:58am3D OIL3D Oil Limited farmout VIC/P79 to ConocoPhillips AustraliaTRP9:50amTISSUE REPLodgement of Type C Meeting Request with US FDAUWL9:23amUNITIGROUPRevised Permitted Dividend Record DateVAP8:31amV300APROPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:31amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:31amVDGLBINFRAUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:31amVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:31amVDINTCRDSCUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:31amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:31amVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:31amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:31amVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVET8:31amVANETAUETFUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:31amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:31amVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:31amVDSMALLCAPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementWGN10:03amWAGNERSAppointment as Managing DirectorWGO8:20amWARREGOSTX: Excellent WE3 results confirm extension of field to norWNX8:25amWELLNEXTrading Update


----------



## barney (4 July 2022)

10.20am Monday 4th July


CodeTimeNameHeading1AD8:53amADALTAAD-214 program update, cash runway extensionA1G9:45amAFR GOLDAUGER DRILLING AND SOIL GEOCHEM DEFINE TARGETS AT WALIAAIV8:16amACTIVEXHigh Grade Gold & Critical Minerals Assays ReceivedALM8:03amALMAMETALSCBY: Alma Metals commits to Briggs JVALM8:03amALMAMETALSAlma Commits to JV to Evaluate Briggs Copper ProjectAMD8:58amARROW MINTrading HaltAMM8:10amARMADARock Sampling Confirms Magmatic Sulphide PotentialAPM8:35amAPM HUMANAPM Successfully Completes Debt RefinancingAR39:45amAUSTRARE104% increase in Mineral Resource at Koppamurra projectASN8:43amANSON RESAnson Completes Drilling at Long Canyon No.2AUQ8:56amALARA RESAlara forms JV to bid for Khnaiguiyah project licenceBCB9:29amBOWENCOALBowen ships first coal from Bluff MineBEM8:09amBLACKEARTHFurther High Grade Results achieved at Razafy NWBIO8:40amBIOME AUSTFY22 Revenue GuidanceBLZ9:00amBLAZE MINExecutive Managing Director AppointmentBMM9:36amBALKAN MINBALKAN SECURES CANADIAN LITHIUM PROJECTBNZ9:40amBENZMININGCOPPER SULPHIDE MINERALISATION AT MICHEL, 5KM FROM EASTMAINBOA9:52amSulphide EM Targets Identified in Fraser RangeBRG8:52amBREVILLEBreville Group Limited completes acquisition of LELIT GroupBUB8:40amBUBS AUSTNew USA Retailers, WIC and Tariff ConcessionCAI8:09amCALIDUSRESWarrawoona Transitioning to Steady State ProductionCBY8:03amCANTERBURYAlma Metals commits to Briggs JVCEL8:15amCHAL EXPDrilling Expands Colorado V Discoveries in EcuadorCHZ9:30amCHESSER51m at 5.1 g/t gold intersected at Karakara, Diamba SudCLA8:14amCELRESCLA hits 611.4m @ 1.39% copper and 0.75g/t gold at MCBCOD9:00amCODAMINLTDKZR: Kalamazoo Acquires Mt Piper Gold Project in VictoriaCOD8:08amCODAMINLTDCoda Divests Mt Piper Gold Project to KalamazooCOG8:27amCONOPERGRPAcquisition of Chevron Equipment Finance by QPF FinanceCRB9:30amCARBINEMaiden Muchea West Silica Sand Resource 93Mt at 99.71% SiO2CST9:15amCASTILERESCASTILE DISCOVERS NEW HIGH GRADE GOLD ZONE AT ROVER 1CYM9:17amCYPRIUMMETTrading HaltDCN9:27amDACIANGOLDTrading HaltDRM9:48amDEMETALFirst Drill Assays From Jericho PresentationDRM9:42amDEMETALInitial Jericho Drilling ResultsDVR8:52amDIVERGEREquity investment into McGregor Wealth ManagementDXB8:40amDIMERIXDMX-700 Study Shows Significant 80% Reduction in Lung InjuryECS9:04amECSBOTANICECS Exports First Shipment to New ZealandEMS8:38amEASTMETALSField Work Commences at Barrow Creek Northern TerritoryEPN10:13amEPSILONValens Exclusive Partnership UpdateFDE8:53amFILFDEMFDEM - Distribution - 30 June 2022 - ActualFEM8:52amFIL GEMFEMX - Distribution - 30 June 2022 - ActualFFX10:10amFIREFINCHOperational UpdateFSA9:23amFSA GROUPAsset finance - $100m facility approvedFUT8:05amJHI FUTRFUTR - June 2021 Distribution FinalGAL9:11amGALILEOTrading HaltGBZ9:06amGBMRESOURCTrading HaltGIV9:18amPERP SRIFinal Distribution Announcement - June 2022GLO9:24amBH GLOBFinal Distribution Announcement - June 2022GMD10:18amGEN MINSTrading HaltGMD9:26amGEN MINSPause in tradingGSR8:09amGREENSTOExploration, Production and Resource UpdateHIQ8:38amHITIQLTDHITIQ Signs MoU with Shock DoctorHXG8:07amHEXAGONProgress Update - McIntosh & WAH2 Hydrogen ProjectsICE8:09amICETANALIMicetana signs 4 year software agreementICG9:36amINCA MINLSDrilling Confirms Further IOCG Pot. at J/Spider & Mt Lamb NEIXC8:46amINVEX THERHREC and TGA Approval to Commence Phase 3 in AustraliaJZR8:06amJHI JZROJZRO - June 2021 Distribution FinalKAI9:27amKAIROSReview highlights potential for major increase in resourceKGD9:41amKULARock Samples up to 7.95g/t Gold at the Donnybrook ProspectKKO9:52amKINETIKOProgress ReportKSS10:17amKLEOSKleos Secures A$10 Million to Accelerate GrowthKZR9:00amKALAMAZOOKalamazoo Acquires Mt Piper Gold Project in VictoriaKZR8:08amKALAMAZOOCOD: Coda Divests Mt Piper Gold Project to KalamazooLEX8:10amLEFROYEXPAC Drill Results Continue to Expand the Burns Au-Cu SystemLGM8:51amLEGACY MINExceptional Gold-Silver-Lead-Zinc Recoveries at BaulooraLNK8:39amLINK ADMINUpdate on SchemeLSR8:11amLODESTARSoil Geochemistry Program Underway at Earaheedy-ImbinMMG9:18amMONGERGOLDProvidence Gold Deposit Maiden Mineral Resource EstimateMOH10:02amMOHO RESExecutive Management ChangesMSL10:09amMSL SOLTNSMSL wins Stadiums Queensland POS ContractNBI9:59amNBGCITRUSTUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - NBINRZ9:03amNEURIZER$1.5 billion Binding Offtake Agreement signedNTI9:33amNEUROTECHTrading HaltNWH9:02amNRWHOLDLTDDIAB Engineering secures new contractsNWH9:00amNRWHOLDLTDGolding secure Baralaba North contractOBM8:08amORABANDAAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerOPN9:19amOPPENNEGCapital Raising for up to $5 millionOSL8:46amONCOSILBupa UK Approves Reimbursement for OncoSil in the UKPAB9:08amPATRYSPAT-DX1 Engineering Run Successfully CompletedPAM9:11amPA METALSUpdated Corporate PresentationPFE8:07amPANTERADrilling underway at HellcatPGM9:01amPLATINAMaiden drilling program begins at Challa Gold Project in WAPHL9:23amPROPELLTrading HaltPKD8:34amPARKD LTDPARKD Diversity Delivers on John Hughes ProjectPKO9:33amPEAKO LTDField Activities Update - Drilling Set to CommencePNC8:13amPIONEER CRPioneer agrees record $100m PDP investment in FY22POS10:14amPOSEIDONMore Nickel in Updated Black Swan Mineral ResourceQHL8:25amQUICKSTEPQuickstep Hypersonic Materials PartnershipQML8:40amQMINESMt Chalmers Exploration UpdateRC19:21amREDCASTLETrading HaltRUL8:15amRPMGLOBALUpdate on Software Sales ARR & TCV (to the end of FY2022)RXL8:15amROX RESRC Drilling Commences at the Mt Fisher Gold ProjectSIS8:31amSIMBLEJune Operations UpdateSLX9:10amSILEXGLE and Duke Energy sign Letter of IntentSUN9:16amSUNCORPFY23 Reinsurance Program and General Insurance UpdateTIE8:27amTIETTOTietto Hits 131.3g/t Au within 5m @ 40.14g/t Au at AbujarTON9:15amTRITONMINAncuabe Graphite Project UpdateTSO8:43amTESORO RESEl Zorro Confirmed as a new Chilean Gold DistrictTYR8:39amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 120 - Week Ended 1 July 2022TZN8:10amTERRAMINJOGMEC obtains FIRB approvalVAC8:12amVAN ACFIIEFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAE8:12amVGDFTSEASAFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAF8:12amVAUSFIFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAP8:12amV300APROPFinal Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:12amV300AEQFinal Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:12amVDGLBINFRAFinal Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:12amVGLAGGBNDHFinal Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:12amVDINTCRDSCFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:12amVDBALANCEFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDC8:12amVDCONSERVFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:12amVDGROWTHFinal Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:12amVDHIGHGROWFinal Distribution AnnouncementVEF8:12amVDETHIBONDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVEQ8:12amVGDFTSEEURFinal Distribution AnnouncementVES8:12amVDETHISHSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVET8:12amVANETAUETFFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGA8:12amVINTLHFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGB8:12amVGOVBONDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:12amVEMMKTSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:12amVINTLFinal Distribution AnnouncementVHT8:11amVOLPARAVolpara signs contract with RadNetVHY8:12amVHIGHYIELDFinal Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:12amVDITLFXINTFinal Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:12amVDSMALLCAPFinal Distribution AnnouncementVLC8:12amVLARGECOFinal Distribution AnnouncementVMI8:12amVDMINVOLFinal Distribution AnnouncementVNT9:14amVENTIAVentia awarded contract extensions with Yarra Valley WaterVSO8:12amVSMALLCOFinal Distribution AnnouncementVVL8:12amVDGLOBVALUFinal Distribution AnnouncementWGR9:14amWESTERNGRLFurther High Grade Gold up to 31.58g/t at Gold DukeWHC10:01amWHITEHAVENUpdate - Notification of buy-back - WHCWPR9:47amWAYPOINTRTMarket UpdateX2M8:29amX2MCONNECTTrading UpdateXAR9:56amACTIVEXBNDFinal Quarterly Distribution/Distribution Reinvestment PriceZEO9:28amZEOTECHZEO to Fast-Track Carbon Utilisation Technology Development


----------



## barney (5 July 2022)

Late to the party today. Doing some real work!   3.45pm Tuesday 5th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1VG​08:19:00​VICTORY​Significant Gold & Yttrium Anomalies Identified​AAR​09:22:00​ASTRAL​Eos AC Results Show Potential for Mandilla Resource Growth​AAU​09:30:00​ANTILLES​Exploration Target Range - El Pilar, Cuba​AGC​08:20:00​AGCLTD​Boxdale Delivers Further Near Surface Gold​AGX​09:54:00​AT GBL SHR​Final Distribution Details​AGY​08:18:00​ARGOSY​Rincon Resource Expansion/Production Well Drilling Commences​AL3​09:03:00​AML3D​Boeing issues key purchase agreement to AML3D​AMS​09:57:00​ATOMOS​Atomos Sales Update​ARB​13:22:00​ARB CORP​Appointment of CEO​ASH​09:21:00​ASHLEYSERV​Ashley acquires major shareholding in Linc Personnel​ATC​08:15:00​ALTECH CHE​Altech - Strategic Partnership Silumina Anodes Qualification​BBX​09:51:00​BBXMINERAL​Placement and Assay Results​BDG​09:06:00​BLK DRAGON​Trading Halt​BUB​09:46:00​BUBS AUST​Investor Presentation​BUB​09:45:00​BUBS AUST​Bubs Announces Equity Raising​BUB​09:23:00​BUBS AUST​Trading Halt​BUY​14:13:00​BOUNTY OIL​Cooroo NW 7 appraisal well - Naccowlah Block​C29​10:58:00​C29METALS​Copper & Uranium Exploration Licence Granted in SA​COD​08:20:00​CODAMINLTD​99% Recoveries of Cu, Co from Emmie Bluff Concentrate​COI​09:52:00​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo North gas production passes 530 Mcfd​CVR​09:12:00​CAVALIER​Pre-Feasibility Study Commences at Crawford Gold Project​DCN​10:08:00​DACIANGOLD​GMDresentation on Dacian Transaction and Equity Raising​DCN​10:04:00​DACIANGOLD​GMD: Acquisition of Dacian Gold and Capital Raising​DJR​09:38:00​SPDR DJRE​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​DRX​08:39:00​DIATREME​Mining Lease Applications Lodged For Northern Silica Project​E20​09:38:00​STATEE200​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​EMR​09:02:00​EMERALD​Exceptional Drill Results at Bullseye's Neptune Prospect​EOS​13:50:00​ELEC OPTIC​Share Purchase Plan​ESR​08:58:00​ESTRELLA R​New Broonhill Nickel-Copper Discovery Confirmed​FBR​13:38:00​FASTBRICK​Exercise of Performance Rights​FFX​09:04:00​FIREFINCH​Sale of 28.6m Leo Lithium Shares - Cash Injection of $12.9m​FG1​10:05:00​FLYNNGOLD​Maiden Drill Hole at Trafalgar Intersects 5.4m @ 10.63g/t Au​FOS​09:58:00​FOS CAPITA​Market Update​GDA​08:15:00​GOODDRI​Commencement of Molson Coors and Magners Distribution​GGG​11:08:00​GREENLAND​Litigation Funding Secured​GGG​10:27:00​GREENLAND​Pause in trading​GMD​10:08:00​GEN MINS​Presentation on Dacian Transaction and Equity Raising​GMD​10:04:00​GEN MINS​Acquisition of Dacian Gold and Capital Raising​GMD​09:49:00​GEN MINS​June Quarterly Report and Drilling Update​GOV​09:38:00​SPDR GOVT​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​GRL​09:49:00​GODOLPHIN​OMX: Calarie Phase Two Drilling Programme Finalised​GSM​08:15:00​GOLDENSTAT​Gold Drilling Complete​GTG​08:53:00​GENE TECH​EasyDNA Expands Indian and European Markets​GWR​09:16:00​GWR GROUP​Suspension from Official Quotation​IAP​10:37:00​IRONGATEGP​Second Judicial Advice received​ICG​12:10:00​INCA MINLS​BOARD STRUCTURE CHANGES​IMB​10:27:00​INTELLMGL​Company Update​IMR​10:01:00​IMRICOR​Submission of 2nd Gen Ablation Catheter for EU Approval​IOU​13:01:00​IOUPAY​Response to ASX Price and Volume Query​IOU​10:32:00​IOUPAY​Pause in Trading​ITM​08:37:00​ITECHMIN​Campoona Spherical Graphite Project Bulk Sample Produced​IVO​09:40:00​INVIGORGRP​Invigor secures 100% customer renewal rate​IVZ​08:53:00​INVICTUS​Prospective Resource Upgraded to 20Tcf and 845m Barrels​JCS​11:51:00​JCURVE​Record Q4 and FY2022 Sales Results​JDO​08:20:00​JUDOCAPHOL​Monthly Loan Book Update - June 2022​KAU​09:17:00​KAISERREEF​High Grade Gold​KFM​08:18:00​KINGFISHER​Latest Drilling Returns High Grade REEs from MW2​KTA​09:48:00​KRAKATOA​Extension of Pegmatite Complex identified at Dalgaranga​LLL​09:08:00​LEOLITHIUM​FFX: Sale of 28.6m Leo Lithium Shares-Cash Injection $12.9m​LM8​08:16:00​LUNNONMET​More Nickel Hits at Warren​LNY​09:51:00​LANEWAY​High Grade Gold Drilling Results Continue at Agate Creek​M3M​08:19:00​M3MINING​Robust drill targets identified at Edjudina gold project​MM8​08:19:00​MED METALS​Extensional drilling further expands mineralisation at Gem​MOT​09:30:00​METINCOME​Update - Dividend/Distribution - MOT​MST​09:47:00​INT SH ETF​Jun 22 Final Distribution​MTH​09:10:00​MITHRIL​Expansive Deep Drilling Success at El Refugio, Copalquin​NWH​08:50:00​NRWHOLDLTD​Golding secures Civil works at Olive Downs​NWH​08:44:00​NRWHOLDLTD​Bunbury Outer Ring Road (BOOR) Update​NWH​08:38:00​NRWHOLDLTD​Mt Webber Contract Extension​OMX​09:26:00​ORANGE​Calarie Phase Two Drilling Programme Finalised​OZF​09:38:00​SPDR FIN​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​OZR​09:38:00​SPDR RES​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​OZZ​11:57:00​OZZRES​Corporate Update and Strategic Review​PCK​09:45:00​PAINCHEK​PCK to receive Govt funding for children's disability app​PIX​14:59:00​PTMINTFND​2022 Final Distribution​PRS​11:29:00​PROSPECH​Schopfer - Phase 2 Gold-Silver Drilling Commenced​PTX​08:56:00​PRESCIENT​Key OmniCAR Patent Granted in US​PXX​08:30:00​POLARX​RC drilling at Star Canyon hits 9.1m at 124g/t Au from 27m​QMI​09:38:00​SPDR QMIX​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​RCA​09:51:00​RESCP PRO​Final Distribution Details​RED​08:16:00​RED 5 LTD​Solid start at King of the Hills with ramp-up on track​RRL​08:17:00​REGIS​Record Gold Production in the June Quarter​RVR​09:35:00​REDRIVER​Red River hits 257 g/t Gold at Hillgrove NSW​RZI​08:21:00​RAIZINVEST​June 2022 - Key Metrics​S3N​09:18:00​SENSORE LT​Intrepid Geophysics acquisition grows AI geophysics capacity​SFY​09:38:00​SPDR 50​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​SHV​09:53:00​SELECT​Response to ASX Query​SI6​08:20:00​SIXSIG MET​Company Update​SIH​09:04:00​SIHAYO​Final Results Received from High pH Pre-leaching Test Work​SNS​08:38:00​SENSEN​Operations Update - Another Record Monthly Cash Inflows​SP3​08:18:00​SPECTUR​Investor Presentation Notice​SRG​08:16:00​SRGGLOBAL​$100m Multi-Disciplinary Maintenance Contracts Secured​SSO​09:38:00​SPDR SMALL​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​STW​09:38:00​SPDR 200​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​SVY​09:03:00​STAVELYMIN​Successful $4M Institutional Placement and Launch of SPP​SYI​09:38:00​SPDRMSCIDY​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​VRT​08:48:00​VIRTUS​Update on Takeover Offer​WDI​09:38:00​SPDR WDIV​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​WEM​09:38:00​SPDR WEMG​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​WGX​08:20:00​WESTGOLD​Westgold Delivers Full Year Production Guidance​WMC​13:07:00​WILUNA​Wiluna Drilling Update​WXH​09:38:00​SPDR WXOZH​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​WXO​09:38:00​SPDR WORLD​DRP Distribution Announcement June 2022​X64​14:11:00​TEN64​Termination of Executive Services of Paul Ryan Welker​XF1​12:00:00​XREF​Xref 2022 Investor Presentation​XF1​11:54:00​XREF​$5.8m Q4 sales delivers a record year for Xref​XF1​11:53:00​XREF​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​XTE​11:16:00​XTEKLTD​XTEK confirms delivery of 2nd tranche of US$33.2m order​


----------



## barney (6 July 2022)

11.20am Wednesday 6th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AGE​09:45:00​​Alligator enlarges tenure and progresses Samphire evaluation​AGS​10:29:00​ALLIANCE​Close of Offer and Exercise of Compulsory Acquisition Rights​AIV​10:05:00​ACTIVEX​Lithium & Critical Metal Assays from Gilberton Project​AJQ​10:16:00​ARMOUR​DGR: Adds Further Strategic Investment in Armour Energy​AJQ​10:13:00​ARMOUR​Funding and Operations Update​ALK​09:21:00​ALKANE​Tomingley Exceeds FY2022 Production Guidance​AMD​09:09:00​ARROW MIN​Suspension from Official Quotation​AQS​09:05:00​AQUIS​Reinstatement to Quotation​AQS​09:05:00​AQUIS​Proposed Sale of Casino Canberra Update​ASN​08:23:00​ANSON RES​Test on Historic Diamond Core to Fast Track Resource Upgrade​ATH​09:50:00​ALTERITY​First Patient dosed in ATH434 Phase 2 Clinical Trial​AYT​09:26:00​AYTMETALS​Extensive new drilling program underway at Austin Gold​BDG​09:46:00​BLK DRAGON​Black Dragon Gold Acquires WA Gold Projects​BDM​09:39:00​BURGUNDYDM​Burgundy launches Maison Mazerea diamond brand in Paris​BRK​08:22:00​BROOKSIDE​Flames Well Operations Update​BUB​09:40:00​BUBS AUST​Completion of Institutional Offer​CBE​08:34:00​COBRE​Advanced Exploration Drilling Commenced in Botswana​CFO​09:20:00​CFOAM​Trading Halt​CII​08:20:00​CI RES​COMPLETION OF ACQUISITION OF LIVEN NUTRIENTS​COE​08:52:00​COOPER​Operations Update​CPO​08:25:00​CULPEO​Culpeo Minerals Establishes At-The-Market Facility​CYM​09:41:00​CYPRIUMMET​Suspension from Official Quotation​DGR​10:16:00​DGR GLOBAL​Adds Further Strategic Investment in Armour Energy​DGR​10:13:00​DGR GLOBAL​AJQ: Funding and Operations Update​DTR​08:25:00​DATELINE​813,000oz Gold Maiden Resource at Colosseum​EDU​08:36:00​EDU H LTD​Results of Share Purchase Plan​EIG​09:41:00​EINVST INC​Estimated Distribution July FY23​EML​11:05:00​EMLPAYMENT​EML Collaborates With Correos​ESR​09:45:00​ESTRELLA R​Trading Halt​EV1​08:26:00​EVOLENERGY​High purity Chilalo graphite suited to advanced applications​G6M​10:23:00​GROUP6METL​Dolphin Tungsten Mine Development Update​GAL​09:36:00​GALILEO​$20.4 Million Placement to Expand Drilling at New Discovery​GBZ​09:34:00​GBMRESOURC​Suspension from Official Quotation​GOR​08:21:00​GOLDROAD​June 2022 Quarter Production Update​GRX​09:40:00​GREENXMETA​GreenX Files GBP737M Statement of Reply Against Poland​GSN​11:20:00​GREATSOUTH​Investor Presentation​GSN​09:43:00​GREATSOUTH​Rights Issue Prospectus​GSN​09:42:00​GREATSOUTH​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue​IAP​09:35:00​IRONGATEGP​Schemes become effective​ICL​11:16:00​ICENIGOLD​Extension of UFF Gold Anomalies​IDA​08:22:00​INDIANARES​Investor Presentation​IMM​08:22:00​IMMUTEP​Immutep granted Japanese Patent for IMP761​IXC​09:57:00​INVEX THER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​JRL​08:24:00​JINDALEE​170% increase to Indicated Resource at McDermitt​KYK​09:10:00​KYCKRLIMIT​Trading Halt​KZR​09:33:00​KALAMAZOO​Maiden Drilling Programs Commence at Pilbara Lithium Project​LDX​09:01:00​LUMOS​Trading Halt​MEK​09:24:00​MEEKAGOLD​Broad High-Grade Zones up to 63g/t Au from the Murchison​NKL​09:11:00​NICKELXLTD​NickelX Magnetic Survey to Extend Targets at Cosmos South​NSM​09:41:00​NORTHSTAW​Holts Prospect extends gold mineralisation trend to 1,000m​NTI​09:49:00​NEUROTECH​Suspension from Official Quotation​ORR​08:22:00​ORECORP​Further Drilling Commences at the Nyanzaga Gold Project​PAR​08:23:00​PARA BIO​Paradigm reports global progress in phase 3 study​PCL​09:25:00​PANCONT​Trading Halt​PHL​09:26:00​PROPELL​Suspension from Official Quotation​QRI​09:51:00​QUAL RE IF​Change Of Record Date For Dividend​RAP​09:26:00​RESAPP​ResApp receives FDA 510(k) clearance for SleepCheckRx​RAR​09:42:00​RARIETF​Final Distribution June 2022​RAR​09:40:00​RARIETF​Update - Dividend/Distribution - RARI​RC1​09:38:00​REDCASTLE​Outstanding High Grade Shallow RC Drilling Results​RDN​08:21:00​RAIDEN RES​Gold discovery at Raiden's Vuzel project in Bulgaria​RDV​09:26:00​RUS DIV​Final Distribution June 2022​RGB​09:44:00​RUSGOVBETF​Final Distribution June 2022​RNU​09:59:00​RENASCOR​Siviour Drill Assays Highest Grade Graphite to Date​ROC​09:23:00​ROCKETBOOT​Retail Banking Contract Extension​SDG​09:13:00​SUNLAND​Sunland Group FY22 Profit Guidance and Special Dividend​SGI​10:55:00​STEALTH​SGI expects record FY2022 Sales of $100m following strong Q4​SM1​07:30:00​SYNLAIT​Synlait increases forecast milk price to $9.50/kgMS​SNG​09:21:00​SIRENGOLD​Another high grade intersection at Alexander River​STX​08:20:00​STRIKE ENE​Walyering Update​SXG​08:43:00​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG Discovers Further High-Grade Gold at Sunday Creek​TLG​08:23:00​TALGAGROUP​Drilling Uncovers Niska Link Graphite​TMS​08:22:00​TENNANT​Major Extensions of Bluebird Copper Discovery Intersected​TOE​09:09:00​TORO ENERG​Third Massive Nickel Sulphide Discovery at Dusty​TPD​08:20:00​TALONENERG​STX: Walyering Update​USQ​10:12:00​US STUDENT​USQ - Valuation and Pre-Leasing Update as at 30 June 2022​WMC​10:00:00​WILUNA​Board and Management Changes and Strategy Update​ZNC​08:23:00​ZENITH MIN​New Lithium Pegmatites at Waratah Well​


----------



## barney (7 July 2022)

11am Thursday 7th July


CodeTimeNameHeadingADD8:18amADAVALE32 Nickel Targets Identified in the East African Nickel BeltAFP9:38amAFT PHARMRLG:RLG & AFT launch OTC medicines online in ChinaAGN8:22amARGENICAPeer Reviewed Paper Published on Preclinical Safety StudyAOU9:09amAUROCH MINSaints Nickel Project UpdateBAS9:34amBASS OILOperations Update - Tangai-5 Online and Producing 750 bopdBCI8:18amBCIMINERALMardie Project UpdateBOT9:26amBOTANIXNDA Filing Accelerated and Trials Fully EnrolledBUB8:51amBUBS AUSTFDA Framework and New Operation Fly FormulaBYE9:45amBYRON ENERCompany Activity UpdateCHN8:35amCHALICENew Mineralised Zone Intersected at Dampier TargetCKA9:18amCOKALBBM Mine Development AdvancesCMM9:16amCAPMETALSRecord Gold Production & Net Cash Position AchievedCMX9:32amCHEMXLoyalty Options Offer - Closes OversubscribedCNW8:25amCIRRUS NETTrading Update - FY22 Record ResultsCPN9:38amCASPINSerradella PGE-Ni-Cu Prospect Growing with Early ResultsCRR9:33amCRITICALInaugural 5,000m Drilling Program Completed at Mavis LakeCST9:26amCASTILERESROVER 1 PFS AND FIELD ACTIVITIES UPDATECV18:17amCV CHECKRelease of OnCite productCYC8:54amCYCLOPHARMTechnegas Used In Multicenter COVID StudyDEX8:57amDUKEEXPLORGold with Copper Mineralisation at Rogers ProspectDRE8:19amDREDNOUGHTExercise of Option Consolidates Ownership of IllaaraDTC9:30amDAMSTRAResponse to media speculationE2E9:21amEONNRGRecompliance ProspectusEIQ8:16amECHOIQLTDPresentation of Research Findings Behind Echo IQ AlgorithmELS9:06amELSIGHTHalo selected for BVLOS drone parcel delivery in BrazilFRE9:31amFIREBRICKTrading HaltFTC10:32amFIN CHAINSummary of difference between preliminary and annual reportGBR8:21amGREATBOULDHigh-grade intersection in Mulga Bill diamond drillingGBZ9:20amGBMRESOURCReinstatement to Official QuotationGBZ9:20amGBMRESOURCCapital Raising UpdateGCY9:36amGASCOYNEGascoyne Achieves FY2022 Production GuidanceGEN8:19amGENMINGenmin Signs Agreement with Anglo AmericanHPC8:21amHYDRATIONRecord monthly sales in JuneIDA8:17amINDIANARESNative Title AgreementIFM8:25amINFOMEDIAIndicative Proposal ConfirmationsIMC8:21amIMMURONEuropean Patent Notification on Drug Composition for CDIIPB9:13amIPB PETTrading HaltIVR9:08amINVESTIGATHigh-Grade Silver Discovery at Uno Morgans ProjectJAN9:20amJANISONJAN FY22 Trading UpdateJAY8:45amJAYRIDEQ4 FY22 Market UpdateJIN9:41amJUMBO INTResponse to ASX Price QueryKSN9:16amKINGSTON$10m debt facility to accelerate Mineral Hill developmentLCL8:17amLOS CERROSHighly Encouraging Metallurgical Results for TesoritoLDR9:56amLDRESOURCEFurther Mineralised Lodes Discovered at Webbs ConsolLEX8:18amLEFROYEXPHigh-Grade Gold Result Confirms New Discovery at HavelockLMG9:32amLATROBELMG awards pre-feasibility study for 100,000 tpa plantLNK9:14amLINK ADMINUpdate on SchemeMBK8:21amMillennium Exploration Update - Early Assays ReceivedMCL9:57amMIGHTY CMCL signs agreement with DB Breweries and Better Beer for NZMPG8:21amMANY PEAKSQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BMYL10:45amMALLEERESMYL Completes Acquisition of Avebury Nickel ProjectNAG9:12amNAGAMBIEConfirmation of Costerfield-Mine-Style Gold-AntimonyNNL8:22amNORDICNICKNordic Delivers Maiden Mineral Resource EstimateNTI10:02amNEUROTECHExtension to Voluntary SuspensionNWH8:36amNRWHOLDLTDCurragh Mine Contract Extension executedNXM8:31amNEXUS MINSQuarterly Activities ReportNXM8:24amNEXUS MINSAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOXT8:19amOREXPLOREOrexplore signs commercial agreement with OZ MineralsOZL8:19amOZMINEROXT: Orexplore signs commercial agreement with OZ MineralsPGY9:37amPILOTTrading HaltPH210:37amPUREHYDROInvestor PresentationPH29:22amPUREHYDROReinstatement to QuotationPH29:15amPUREHYDROResponse to ASX Query LettersPKO8:48amPEAKO LTDDrilling Commenced at Eastman PGE ProjectPNI8:19amPINNACLEMarket updatePNM9:16amPACIFICNMLTrading HaltRAP9:06amRESAPPMedgate extends licence agreement and plans to expand useRFX9:59amREDFLOWRedflow releases its Gen3 batteryRLG9:38amROOLIFEGRORLG & AFT launch OTC medicines online in ChinaST19:01amSPIRIT TECAppointment of Managing Director and CEOSTK9:11amSTRICKLANDMultiple New Gold Zones and High Grade Gold IntersectedSVM8:31amSOVEREIGNOfftake and Marketing Alliance with Japanese Trading HouseTMR10:35amTEMPUSElizabeth Blue Vein Drilling - More Visible GoldTTT8:19amTITOMICTitomic sells first four D523 cold spray systemsVAR8:17amVARISCANPositive Step-Out and Infill Drill Results at San Jose MineWAK9:20amWAKAOLINKey Personnel Appointments & Major Transport Contract AwardWCN9:42amWHITECLIFFExploration Update for Lithium and REEWEL9:47amWINCHESTERPermit received to commence operations at Varn Oil FieldX2M9:08amX2MCONNECTSecures new order from Bucheon City, South Korea


----------



## barney (8 July 2022)

10.55am Friday 8th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​ADV​08:26:00​ARDIDEN​GT1: Further Step-Out Success at Seymour​AFP​09:58:00​AFT PHARM​RLG:&AFT Pharmaceutical OTC medicines launch in China-Upd​AGR​09:50:00​AGUIA RES​Update on Legal Proceedings​ALV​08:16:00​ALVOMIN​Multiple Discovery and Extensional Targets​AN1​09:34:00​ANAGENICS​Appointment of Exec Director, Corporate and Trading Update​AS2​09:57:00​ASKARI MET​Lithium Anomalism Mapped Across 5km at Barrow Creek SE​AWJ​10:10:00​AURICMIN​Trading Halt​AWJ​09:58:00​AURICMIN​Pause in Trading​AZI​10:17:00​ALTAMIN​Variation of Takeover Bid​BC8​08:16:00​BLACK CAT​Near-mine, High-Grade Gold up to 102.37 g/t Au - Paulsens​BRK​10:05:00​BROOKSIDE​Final Options Exercise and Placement of Shortfall​CHN​08:28:00​CHALICE​Updated Gonneville Mineral Resource​CLH​09:06:00​COLL HOUSE​Commencement of Sale and/or Recapitalisation Process​EFE​09:19:00​EASTERNRES​Outstanding Lithium Assays at Trigg Hill​ESR​09:10:00​ESTRELLA R​Suspension from Official Quotation​EYE​09:33:00​NOVA EYE​Glaucoma Sales update​FBR​09:59:00​FASTBRICK​Brickworks strategic placement of $1.9 million​G88​09:31:00​MILE​Golden Mile Appoints Managing Director​GAL​09:13:00​GALILEO​Trading Halt​GBZ​08:29:00​GBMRESOURC​Impressive Twin Hills Intercept Confirms Scale and Potential​GQG​08:19:00​GQGPARTNRS​FUM as at 30 June 2022​GT1​08:26:00​GREENTECH​Further Step-Out Success at Seymour​HZN​09:37:00​HOR OIL​WZ12-8E A8 exploration well - drilling commences​ICE​08:15:00​ICETANALIM​Investor update presentation​ICE​08:15:00​ICETANALIM​Investor update and webinar​JRV​08:39:00​JERVOIS​Receipt of Sao Miguel Paulista Refinery City Hall Permit​KCC​08:37:00​KINCORACOP​Kincora provides corporate update for Mongolian portfolio​KRM​08:57:00​KINGSROSE​Exploration Update for the Porsanger PGE-Cu-Ni Project​LDX​09:30:00​LUMOS​Voluntary Suspension​LPE​09:56:00​LPEHOLDING​Pause in Trading​LRS​08:24:00​LATRES​LRS exercises option agreement over high-grade gold prospect​MAG​09:34:00​MAGMATIC​Wellington North and Myall Exploration Update​MAY​09:13:00​MELBANA​Alameda 1 Independent Resources Assessment (Alameda Res)​MFG​09:22:00​MAG FINC​Funds Under Management - June 2022​MNB​09:48:00​MINBOS RES​Trading Halt​MOZ​08:19:00​MOSAIC​MOZG - Convertible note interest payment​MXC​09:59:00​MGC PHARMA​Approvals received for South African CimetrA Clinical Trial​NMR​09:14:00​NATIVE MIN​Rights Issue (Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer)​NMR​08:47:00​NATIVE MIN​Quarterly Activities Report​NMR​08:42:00​NATIVE MIN​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​NMT​08:15:00​NEOMETALS​Vanadium Recovery Cost Study​NTI​09:33:00​NEUROTECH​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​NTI​09:33:00​NEUROTECH​BREAKTHROUGH RESULTS WITH NTI164 IN PAEDIATRIC ASD​NTM​08:17:00​NTMIN​RC Drilling Underway at Large-Scale VTEM Target​NZS​08:20:00​NZ COASTAL​Successful Commercialisation of High-Quality Marine Collagen​OLH​10:06:00​OLDFIELD H​Michael Micallef appointed CEO and Managing Director​PCL​09:24:00​PANCONT​Placement​PNN​09:20:00​POWERMIN​Trading Halt​QGL​09:37:00​QNTMGRPHTE​QSP Pilot Update​RFF​09:38:00​RURALFUNDS​Independent valuation update​RLG​09:58:00​ROOLIFEGRO​RLG & AFT Pharmaceutical OTC medicines launch in China - Upd​SBM​08:31:00​ST.BARBARA​FY22 production update - guidance achieved​TEM​08:15:00​TEMPEST​DHEM Survey Complements Initial Assays At Orion - Meleya​TNG​08:16:00​TNG​TNG receives EFA support for $300M for Mount Peake Project​TSO​08:34:00​TESORO RES​Tesoro recommences drilling at the El Zorro Gold Project​VML​08:17:00​VITALMETAL​Vital Produces High Grade Concentrate at Saskatoon Plant​VUL​09:01:00​VULCAN E​VUL signs agreement with Enel Green Power and Project Update​WFL​10:49:00​WELLFULLYL​Share Placement​


----------



## barney (11 July 2022)

10.30am Monday 11th July


CodeTimeNameHeadingADO8:56amANTEO TECHAnteoX Performance Validated by Two Global Battery CompaniesAGH8:31amALTHEAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportANX8:21amANAXMETALSHigh Grade Gold in Rock Chips. Exploration Drilling BeginsAQD8:54amAUSQUESTNew Drilling Set to Start at ParcoyARV9:22amARTEMISCarlow Crosscut Copper-Gold - Broad High Grade InterceptsASG9:35amAUTOSPORTSASG enters into agreement to acquire Auckland City BMW LtdASN8:41amANSON RESMississippian Unit at LC2 Delivers 25% Increase in LithiumASR9:57amASRANew Exploration Program to Target REE and Critical MineralsAUN8:22amAURUMIN344m @ 1.29g/t Au IN FIRST AURUMIN DIAMOND HOLE AT TWO MILEAVR8:58amANTERISUpdate on First In Human DurAVR THV StudyBAT8:19amBATTMINAircore results confirm potential along Coxs Find trendBML9:13amBOABMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportBTR9:42amBRIGHTSTADrilling Programs CompletedC1X8:21amCOSMOSEXPVTEM Commences Over High Priority Anomalies - Byro EastCAY9:19amCANYONBoard Update and Change to CEO IncentivesCDT8:21amCASTLE MINMore Graphite Zones at KambaleCE19:09amCALIMAOperational UpdateCLE8:22amCYCLONEGold Anomalies from Ionic Leach Trial in New ZealandCNQ10:06amCLEAN TEQCNQ Receives Order for TCC Water Treatment Facility ProjectCV18:23amCV CHECKFlash results - Revenue up 51%DDB8:51amDYNAMICInvestor PresentationDDB8:42amDYNAMICAcquisition of WelldrillDRE9:08amDREDNOUGHTSignificant Regional Consolidation - Central Yilgarn ProjectEM29:26amEAGLE MMLMineralisation Extended - Previously Undrilled Eastern TalonEML9:28amEMLPAYMENTEML Announces New Managing Director and CEOEPX9:18amEPT GLOBALEPX update on operations & pathway to cash flow breakevenESR10:21amESTRELLA RReinstatement to Official QuotationESR10:21amESTRELLA RPlacement to Complete DFSFEG8:27amFAR EASTWonogiri Project UpdateFFF9:12amFORBIDDENBlue Dinosaur Secures National Ranging in ColesGAL9:56amGALILEOHighest Grade Assays To Date From Callisto DiscoveryGDF9:35amGARDAPRGRPFY22 Financial UpdateHXL8:25amHEXIMAPhase II ResultsIMC9:00amIMMURONNorth American Travelan Sales up 494%, Global sales up 431%IPD8:25amIMPEDIMEDLymphoedema Risk Factors Paper PublishedKFM8:21amKINGFISHERFollow-up Drilling Underway at MW2KLI8:20amKILLIVTEM Survey Completed and Soil Sampling RecommencesKNB8:20amKOONENBERRKoonenberry Gold - JMEI tax credits securedKWR10:07amKINGWESTHigh Grade Gold Intersection Confirms Sir Laurence PotentialLDX9:42amLUMOSReinstatement to Official QuotationLDX9:42amLUMOSFDA Decision for FebriDxLM88:21amLUNNONMETBaker Infill - Rising to the TopLNK8:59amLINK ADMINUpdate on SchemeLSA8:22amLACHLANMI6: Outstanding new intercept of 13m @ 3.3g/t gold at MooraMAU9:09amMAGNET RESTrading HaltMEL9:21amMETGASCOVali Project UpdateMEL9:11amMETGASCOVEN: Vali operational updateMI68:22amMINERAL260Outstanding new intercept of 13m @ 3.3g/t gold at MooraMKG8:26amMAKOHigh-Grade Gold Discovery at Napie Komboro ProspectMLD9:30amMACALTDMACA Announces CEO TransitionMMG9:39amMONGERGOLDExtensive Gold Anomaly Discovered at Providence SoutheastMOH10:20amMOHO RESBlack Swan South RC Drilling CompletedMRL10:15amMAYURLetter To Shareholders From Managing DirectorMRM8:20amMMAOFFSHORNew Contract AwardMTB10:25amMT BURGESSAssay Results - Nxuu Polymetallic Deposit, BotswanaN1H8:52amN1HOLDINGSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNAG9:18amNAGAMBIETrading HaltNWC9:10amNEWWORLDRAntler Project Scoping Study - Investor PresentationNWC8:20amNEWWORLDRScoping Study Results - Antler Copper ProjectOBL9:58amOMNIBRIDGEFY22 Investment Commitments UpdateOPN8:22amOPPENNEGOffer Document 2022 Share Purchase PlanOPY10:27amOPENPAYJune Update and Extension of SPP Closing DateORN8:30amORION MINHigh copper grades from in-fill drilling at PrieskaPAM8:48amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium ProjectPEK9:26amPEAKRAREAppointment of Executive ChairmanPEX8:35amPEEL MNGFurther High-Grade Mallee Bull Results ReturnedPHO9:45amPHOSCOChaketma Phosphate Development & Asset Portfolio ExpansionPNM9:00amPACIFICNMLMining Lease Letter of Intent for Kolosori Nickel ProjectPNN9:35amPOWERMINMOU Salta Lithium ProjectPNX8:36amPNX METALSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cashflow ReportPNX8:34amPNX METALSQuarterly Activities ReportPRO9:41amPROPHECYProphecy achieves strong growth Full Year FY22 sales updateR3D8:45amR3D RESRCSMassive Sulphides Intersected at Queen Grade Zinc ProjectRLT9:00amRENERGENSuccessful introduction of gas to plantRPM8:54amRPMAUTOGRPRPM completes acquisition of AFT Automotive GroupSMI8:40am2 Million Ounce Global Inferred Gold Resource PlatformSNG9:12amSIRENGOLDBig River A2 Shoot extended to 200mSNZ7:33amSUMMERSET2Q22 Metrics - Sales of Occupation RightsTBA9:58amTOMBOLATrading HaltTBA9:53amTOMBOLAPause in TradingTHR8:35amTHORMINING3,120m RC Drilling Program CompletedTLX8:23amTELIXPHARMKevin Richardson appointed as CEO, Telix AmericasTLX8:21amTELIXPHARMZircon Kidney Cancer Imaging Study completes EnrollmentTMK9:52amTMKENERGYHIGH PERMEABILITY CONFIRMED AT SNOW LEOPARD - 3TPD9:52amTALONENERGTMK: HIGH PERMEABILITY CONFIRMED AT SNOW LEOPARD - 3TYR8:24amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 121 - Week Ended 8 July 2022VEN9:21amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Project UpdateVEN9:11amVINENERGYVali operational updateWEC8:30amWHITE ENERPro Rata Renounceable Entitlement Offer BookletWEC8:25amWHITE ENERWEC Announces Renounceable Pro Rata Entitlement OfferWGR8:21amWESTERNGRLNickel Platinum Palladium Anomalies - Extensive 3.6km StrikeWGX8:21amWESTGOLDNew Power Agreements Deliver Cost & Emission ReductionsWWI9:37amWEST WITSPlacement Request under Equity Placement AgreementYRL8:19amYANDALNew High Grade Gold Drill Results - Gordon's Project


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2022)

It's amazing, looking at many of the speccies (mining and tech/ biotech especially) making *Market Sensitive *announcements; a quick glance at the front page of each shows an oft-repeated pattern, of up 10% or more on the positive news but usually following a large, significant drop in the months prior, far outweighing the rebound.

Grasping at straws, turning the corner, emerging from being severely oversold, dead cat _ka-thud_?  Hard to work out which. Yes, each is different, but the common performances are striking!!

Common factor is that these are often draining capital and in need of more down the line. Ah, the minnow sector, hard to make money when the general market is in a funk and negativity infuses everything.


----------



## barney (12 July 2022)

9.45am Tuesday 12th July


CodeTimeNameHeadingAGR8:23amAGUIA RESAndrade Drilling UpdateAPE9:35amEAGERSMarket Update for the Half Year ended 30 June 2022AW18:54amAWMETALSFurther Strong Assay Results for West DesertAX89:28amACCELERATEMaiden Manganese Drilling Commences at Woodie Woodie NorthBNL8:22amBLUESTARMaiden Serenity Helium Well UpdateBNL8:22amBLUESTAREnterprise 16-1 Well Operations UpdateBNR8:20amBULLETINNew Lithium Targets Ravensthorpe Lithium ProjectBOE8:21amBOSS ENStrong drilling results support strategy to grow mine lifeBRX9:13amBELARAROXHigh Grade Massive Sulphide ConfirmedCGC9:44amCOSTA GRPResponse to ASX QueryCLZ8:21amCLASSICMINClassic to Issue Loyalty Options to ShareholdersCNJ9:27amCONICO LTDRyberg Mobilisation UpdateCPM8:31amCOOPERMETIP identifies new targets at King Solomon Cu-Au prospectCTP9:44amCENT PETRLCUE: Palm Valley-12 Drilling UpdateCTP9:33amCENT PETRLPALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATE JULY 12THCTP9:27amCENT PETRLDrilling Program Revised to Focus on Near-Term ProductionCUE9:44amCUEPalm Valley-12 Drilling UpdateCUE9:33amCUENZO: PALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATE JULY 12THCUE9:27amCUEDrilling Program Revised to Focus on Near-Term ProductionCXO9:12amCORE EXPSignificant Increase to Finniss Resources and ReservesCZN8:21amCORAZONPorphyry Copper System Identified at NSW ProjectE258:20amELEMENT25Drilling Extends Manganese Mineralisation at ButcherbirdEMV8:18amEMVISIONCentres of Excellence Confirmed as First Two Clinical SitesEV18:26amEVOLENERGYThermal purification achieves 99.9995% CEVR8:28amEVRESOURCEKhartoum Reconnaissance Rock Chip Results ReceivedEVS8:49amENVIROSUITQ4 Sales Update - Record Qtr $6m in New SalesFAL9:31amFALCONTrading HaltFEX8:39amFENIX RESQuarterly Activities ReportFFI8:18amF.F.I.HOLDPurchase of Industrial LandFRS8:26amFORRESTPegmatite Identified, POW Approval and Heritage upadteGSN9:41amGREATSOUTHGSN executes option deed for sale of Palmer River TenementsGSR9:29amGREENSTODrilling to Commence at Phillips Find Gold ProjectGW18:22amGREENWINGMineral Resource Update - Graphmada Mining ComplexHYD8:54amHYDRIXQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CKAI9:32amKAIROSSpodumene-bearing pegmatite samples discovered at Mt YorkKRM8:50amKINGSROSENear Surface Gold Intercepts at Maul Vein Way LinggoLEX8:22amLEFROYEXPExploration Update-1200m Deep Diamond Hole Underway at BurnsLGP8:27amLITTLEGRNLGP signs $2M supply agreement with Ilios SanteLKE9:11amLAKE RESTrading HaltLKO8:54amLAKES OILTechnical Cooperation in PNG Exploration AcreageLNU9:07amLINIUSTECHFirst phase of Whizzard launched at University of NewcastleLPM9:41amLITHPLUSDiamond drilling to commence at Bynoe Lithium ProjectMYD9:24amMYDEALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNEU9:35amNEURENNeuren commences Phase 2 trial of NNZ-2591 in AngelmanNZO9:44amNZ OIL&GASPalm Valley-12 Drilling UpdateNZO9:33amNZ OIL&GASPALM VALLEY-12 WEEKLY DRILLING UPDATE JULY 12THNZO9:27amNZ OIL&GASCTPrilling Program Revised - Focus on Near-Term ProductionOKR9:20amOKAPI RESTrading HaltOKR9:12amOKAPI RESOkapi completes acquisition of 51% interest in HansenOZM8:59amOZAURUMOutstanding RC and Diamond Drilling Results at Demag ZonePOS8:39amPOSEIDONBlack Swan Restart Project UpdateRMI9:20amRES MININGMaiden KNP Nickel Drilling Program CompletedRNT8:19amRENTDOTCOMRNT Forms Strategic Partnership With Origin EnergyRNU8:50amRENASCORRenascor Extends Siviour Project AreaRRR9:41amREVOLVERGSN: executes option deed for sale of Palmer River TenementsRRR9:08amREVOLVEROption to purchase two tenements neighbouring DianneRTH8:30amRAS TECHRTH signs expanded 5-year deal with Entain in AustraliaSBW9:22amSHEKELSBW achieves 23% revenue growth in H1 FY22SE19:16amSENSERAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSHP8:58amSOUTH HARZLandmark Resource Upgrade at OhmgebirgeSOP8:45amSYNERTECPowerhouse Technology Advances to Remote Site CommissioningSPK7:32amSPARK NZSpark announces sale of 70% of TowerCo business for $900mSWF8:23amSELFWEALTHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CSZL9:35amSEZZLE INCSezzle and Zip Mutually Agree to Terminate Proposed MergerTAR9:22amTARUGAMINExceptional REE Recoveries Continue at Morgans CreekTIE8:32amTIETTOTietto Hits Up to 63.85g/t Au in AG South Infill DrillingTRT9:12amTODDRIVERRC Drilling commences at the Nerramyne ProjectVEA9:17amVIVA E GRP2Q operational update and 1H2022 unaudited financial resultWRK8:28amWRKRLTDQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CWRM9:10amWHITEROCKMorning Star Gold Mine Readies to Rise AgainZIP9:36amZIPCOLTDZip and Sezzle Terminate the Merger Agreement


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

10.20am Wednesday 13th July


CodeTimeNameHeadingAIS10:17amAERISRESFY22 PRODUCTION UPDATEAAR8:32amASTRALExtensive New Zone of Mineralisation Delineated at MandillaADD8:19amADAVALEHeli EM Survey Areas FinalisedAGJ9:05amAGRI LANDMarket Update - Removal from the Official ListAIS8:21amAERISRESHLX: More Visual Copper and New RC Drilling StartsAMD9:50amARROW MINReinstatement to QuotationAMD9:50amARROW MINNon-Brokered Private Placement of $350,000AMD9:50amARROW MINNon-Binding Term Sheet to Acquire 60.5% in Simandou ProjectAMD9:50amARROW MINDivestment of Strickland Copper Gold Project WAANP9:24amANTISENSEATL1102 DMD Clinical Trial Application Submitted in EuropeAQI9:21amALICANTOPresentation - Sala Maiden Resource confirms global scaleAQI9:19amALICANTOOutstanding maiden Resource confirms Sala has global scaleASN8:39amANSON RESFlow Rates Increase by More Than 140% in Drilling at ParadoxAWV8:21amANOVAMETALBig Springs 2022 Exploration Program & Strategic InitiativesAZL9:22amARIZONAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBBC8:21amBNKBANKINGTrading Update & Dividend DistributionBBC8:21amBNKBANKINGDividend/Distribution - BBCBC89:27amBLACK CATJunior Minerals Exploration Incentive - $1.25M Tax CreditBCA8:23amBLK CANYONDrill Program Completed at Flanagan BoreBLU10:00amBLUEENERGYSapphire 5V well now spudded in the North BowenBRK8:23amBROOKSIDEFlames Well OperationsCHN9:31amCHALICEVMS:Chalice Mining identifies new Ni-Cu-PGE targets at ThorCLZ8:18amCLASSICMINClassic to Issue Loyalty Options - AmendedCOF9:33amCENTOREITOperating UpdateCPO8:39amCULPEO1km of outcropping Copper and Gold Mineralisation discoveredCWX8:23amCARAWINEBCA: Drill Program Completed at Flanagan BoreDRE9:56amDREDNOUGHTAMD: Divestment of Strickland Gold Project WADRM9:44amDEMETALJericho continues to deliverDRX9:41amDIATREMEMLM:Clermont assays indicate potential mineralised porphyryEEG8:23amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations UpdateEGL9:02amENVN GROUPEGL Trading UpdateFIJ9:59amFIJI KAVAThe Calmer Co. USA UpdateGAL8:23amGALILEODrilling Intersects Extensive Mineralisation at CallistoGCR9:45amGOLD CROSSCopper Hill - Geochemistry Surface Sampling UpdateGCY9:18amGASCOYNENew Wide Intercepts Confirm Gilbey's Nth as a Game ChangerGGE9:27amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Discovery Work-over and Flow TestHLX8:21amHELIXMore Visual Copper and New RC Drilling StartsIOU8:49amIOUPAYIOU Gains Shariah Certification & Signs PayHalal AgreementKMD7:30amKMDBRANDSTrading UpdateKPG10:00amKELLYPRTNRJul 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2023 Financial YearKPG9:57amKELLYPRTNRDividend/Distribution - KPGKWR8:46amKINGWESTMining Agreement to Recommence Gold Production at MenziesLRS8:33amLATRESSalinas Tenement ExtendedMAU9:14amMAGNET RESRaises funds to advance Laverton projectMIR9:36amMIRRABOOKAPreliminary Final ResultsMLM9:41amMETALLICAClermont assays indicate potential mineralised porphyryMMC9:07amMITREExploration UpdateMRD8:22amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMZZ9:18amMATADORTrading HaltNAG9:06amNAGAMBIEConvertible Note RaisingNGI10:05amNAV GLOBALJune 2022 AUM UpdateNMT8:21amNEOMETALSPurchase Order from Mercedes-BenzPAR10:06amPARA BIOParadigm Partners with NFL Alumni Health for OA ProgramREX10:04amREG EX HLDTrading HaltREX9:46amREG EX HLDPause in TradeRIM9:45amRIMFIREBroken Hill Cobalt Project UpdateRLT9:23amRENERGENQuarterly Activities ReportRRR8:21amREVOLVERMajor New Anomaly Directly Beneath DianneSGQ8:53amST GEORGEDrilling Update for Paterson ProjectSMN9:51amSTRUCT MONRoss Love appointed SMS Executive ChairmanSTK8:24amSTRICKLANDNT Heritage Clearance Received and Third Rig Now on SiteSW19:10amSWIFTNETGLSwift Project wins of $1.4 millionTMZ9:18amTHOMSONRESDrilling Program Commences at Silver Spur on Texas ProjectVMS9:31amVENTUREMINChalice Mining identifies new Ni-Cu-PGE targets at ThorVTX9:45amVERTEXMINVertex Granted Renewal of Hargraves TenementWA18:43amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Commencement of DrillingWGX8:19amWESTGOLDFender Underground CommencesZLD9:33amZELIRATHERResponse to ASX Price QueryZLD9:33amZELIRATHERZenivol receives formal BfArM approval in Germany


----------



## barney (14 July 2022)

CLOSE: 14th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​88E​09:58:00​88 ENERGY​Quarterly Activities Report & Cashflow​A2B​13:31:00​A2B AUST​Strategic Review Update -14 July 2022​AEF​08:27:00​A ETHICAL​AEF Quarterly FUM & Earnings Update​AEF​08:22:00​A ETHICAL​AES and Christian Super sign SFT Deed​AL3​09:42:00​AML3D​AML3D raises $2.68m to support strong growth trajectory​AME​08:56:00​ALTOMETALS​Near surface high-grade gold results continue at Indomitable​ARR​11:29:00​ARAREEARTH​Further Outstanding Drill Results for Halleck Creek​AVA​09:17:00​AVA RISK​AVA secures first Aura IQ contract​AWJ​08:40:00​AURICMIN​Auric Commences Option - Chalice West Project​AZJ​09:26:00​AURIZON​AXX:Aurizon One Rail acquuisiti not opposed with divestiture​AZL​09:37:00​ARIZONA​DRILL TARGETS IDENTIFIED AT LORDSBURG LITHIUM PROJECT​BBX​13:56:00​BBXMINERAL​Assay Results - Consistent Pt Mineralisation from Surface​BKG​09:45:00​BOOK​Booktopia CEO Update​BLU​09:32:00​BLUEENERGY​Gas Reserves & Resources Upgrade for Sapphire Block ATP814​BNR​09:28:00​BULLETIN​Metallurgical Testing Program Ravensthorpe Lithium Project​BTN​09:17:00​BUTN​Quarterly Activities Report​BTN​09:14:00​BUTN​Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​CF1​08:23:00​COMPLIIFSL​June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​CI1​08:22:00​CREDITL​CI1 - Profit Warning​CMP​08:49:00​COMPUMEDIC​30 June 22 Business Update​CNB​09:37:00​CARNABYRES​Greater Duchess Update - Booming IP Anomaly at Mount Hope​CQE​09:38:00​CHSOCINFRA​CQE Acquires $40m of Education & Healthcare Properties​CRL​09:39:00​COMET​Extraordinary General Meeting Update​CRR​09:26:00​CRITICAL​Further Mavis Lake Assays Include 7.63m at 1.35% Li2O​CYP​08:55:00​CYNATA THR​Notice of Allowance for Cynata US Patent​DCX​10:15:00​DISCOVEX​Greater Duchess Exploration Update​DEX​09:27:00​DUKEEXPLOR​Quorn Assays confirm Copper and Elevated Gold​DTL​08:24:00​DATA3​DTL to deliver strong FY22 performance​ESS​08:23:00​ESSENMETAL​Pioneer Dome Lithium Project update​FAL​09:53:00​FALCON​Suspension from Official Quotation​GGG​10:07:00​GREENLAND​Lithium Project Acquisition Presentation​GGG​09:55:00​GREENLAND​Agreement to acquire interest in lithium project​GLA​09:00:00​GLADIATOR​Mtonya Uranium Deposit Tanzania​GLL​09:15:00​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Pilot Update​GLN​09:13:00​GALANLITH​Outstanding Initial Well Test Results at HMW Project​GMR​10:02:00​GOLDEN RIM​Extensive additional oxide gold target areas at Bereko​GTG​09:47:00​GENE TECH​Completion of AffinityDNA Acquisition​HMG​08:22:00​HAMELIN​Successful Application for up to $1.25M JMEI Tax Credits​IBG​09:07:00​IRONB ZINC​Quarterly Activities Report​IBG​09:07:00​IRONB ZINC​Quarterly Cashflow Report​ICG​10:08:00​INCA MINLS​Review of drill-hole FW220009 at the Mount Lamb NE prospect​KAT​11:37:00​KATANA​Dividend/Distribution - KAT​KCC​09:09:00​KINCORACOP​Trading Halt​KLI​08:25:00​KILLI​Drill Rigs Mobilising to West Tanami, Shallow Gold Potential​KSC​09:01:00​K & S CORP​Profit Guidance​KWR​09:02:00​KINGWEST​SPP to Support Ongoing Lake Goongarrie Discovery Drilling​LEG​08:21:00​LEGEND​June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​LEG​08:21:00​LEGEND​June 2022 Quarterly Cashflow Report​LKE​09:27:00​LAKE RES​Lake responds to online report​LLC​09:50:00​LEND LEASE​Lendlease forms JV to acquire One Circular Quay development​M2R​08:23:00​MIRAMAR​Options Rights Issue - Offer Closed​MOG​09:37:00​MOGF MF​MOGL - Distribution - 30 June 22 FINAL​MOH​09:56:00​MOHO RES​Exploration Update - Black Swan South Prospect​MPR​11:06:00​MPOWER​Banking Facilities Extended​NMT​08:23:00​NEOMETALS​Lithium Battery Recycling Update​NPM​10:02:00​NEWPEAK​Lakes Blue Energy N.L Agreement with TotalEnergies​NSR​12:47:00​NSREIT​NSR Market Update​NWC​08:23:00​NEWWORLDR​Drilling Success Continues with Further Deep Extensions​NWL​08:34:00​NETWEALTH​June 2022 Quarterly Business Update​OCL​10:18:00​OBJECTIVE​Trading Update​OKR​09:38:00​OKAPI RES​Okapi completes strongly supported A$2.5m Placement​PCG​08:25:00​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management - 30 June 2022​PGD​09:05:00​PEREGOLD​Exploration Update​PGY​09:02:00​PILOT​Major Milestone for Cliff Head Oil Export​PHO​09:57:00​PHOSCO​$2 Million Received From Early Exercise of Options​PIM​13:58:00​PIMINERALS​Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Reports​PLS​08:20:00​PILBARAMIN​Result of BMX Auction​PNT​09:24:00​PANTHER​Bonanza Peak Gold Assay and Visible Gold at Burtville East​PSQ​09:51:00​PACSMILES​June 2022 Patient Fee Performance and FY22 Earnings Guidance​PTR​09:49:00​PETRATHERM​Successful Competitive Bid for Arcoona IOCG Project​PUR​10:14:00​PURSUITMIN​Pursuit Establishes an At Call Funding Facility​REC​09:45:00​RECHARGE​DHTEM Delineates Strong Conductors at Brandy Hill South​RML​10:41:00​RESOLMIN​Entitlement Offer Results​RMX​08:56:00​REDMOUNT​Drill Rig Mobilised to Mt Mansbridge Project​SHJ​08:25:00​SHINE CORP​Boston Scientific Class Action Settlement​SHV​09:14:00​SELECT​Select Harvests Limited Pollination, Crop and Market Update​SLS​08:23:00​SOLSTICE​Gold Anomalies Confirmed by Soil Sampling at Nippon Licence​SPQ​11:21:00​SUPERIOR​Investor Presentation - QEC Investment Showcase​SRZ​09:08:00​STELLAR​High Grade Gold Soil Anomalies at Leura & Back Creek​SVL​09:50:00​SILVERMINE​Deepest Intercept of High-Grade Silver at Bowdens​SYT​14:14:00​SYNTONIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​TEG​09:02:00​TRIANGLE​Major Milestone for Cliff Head Oil Export​TIE​08:34:00​TIETTO​Abujar Gold Project July Construction Update​TLS​07:30:00​TELSTRA​Telstra completes Digicel Pacific acquisition​TMT​09:15:00​TECHMETALS​Vanadium Electrolyte Study to Supply Australian Batteries​WAF​08:57:00​WESTAFRICA​Quarterly Cashflow Report​WAF​08:52:00​WESTAFRICA​Quarterly Activities Report​WR1​09:29:00​WINSOME​High-Grade Intersections Complete Winter Drill Program​


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

10.45am Friday 15th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​5GG​08:20:00​PENTANET​Pentanet renews site licence agreements with Axicom​ANG​09:02:00​AUSTIN ENG​Austin announces increase to expected FY22 EBITDA​ANW​08:20:00​AUS TIN​ANW Company Update​ASR​09:58:00​ASRA​Investor Presentation​ASR​09:48:00​ASRA​Trading Halt​AVZ​09:33:00​AVZ MINS​Site Operations Update​AVZ​09:32:00​AVZ MINS​Mining Licence Update​AZL​09:43:00​ARIZONA​Trading Halt​BCI​08:22:00​BCIMINERAL​Managing Director and CEO Transition​BMR​09:25:00​BALLYMORE​Broad Near Surface Copper Intersection at Ruddygore​CAR​09:46:00​CARSALES​carsales completes Retail Entitlement Offer​CAV​09:41:00​CARNAVALE​Diamond drilling commenced at Kookynie​CDM​09:37:00​CADENCE​Dividend/Distribution - CDM​CDM​09:21:00​CADENCE​4.0c Fully Franked Year End Dividend​FAL​09:53:00​FALCON​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​FAL​09:52:00​FALCON​Falcon Intersects High Grade Gold at Ironbark East​FOR​08:58:00​FORAGER AU​Monthly Performance Report - June 2022​INI​08:20:00​INT INCM F​Secondary issue of new units​IPT​09:33:00​IMPACT MIN​Exploration Update Arkun-Beau-Jumbo​JIN​08:21:00​JUMBO INT​Update on preliminary FY22 Results​KGD​08:23:00​KULA​Rankin Dome Rare Earth Element Update- Southern Cross Region​KRM​09:17:00​KINGSROSE​Corporate Presentation and Investor Webinar​LGM​09:58:00​LEGACY MIN​Drilling Assays Returned for the Harden Gold Mine Prospect​MEK​09:51:00​MEEKAGOLD​Trading Halt​MEZ​07:30:00​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy monthly operating report for June 2022​MZZ​10:26:00​MATADOR​Successful Completion of $4.5M Placement​OKR​09:30:00​OKAPI RES​Update on Athabasca Exploration Program​PDL​09:05:00​PENDAL​Funds under Management for Quarter ended 30 June 2022​POD​08:18:00​PODIUM​Stage 10 Delivers More Success​PTX​09:28:00​PRESCIENT​US FDA Grants Orphan Drug Designation to PTX-100 for PTCL​QRI​08:51:00​QUAL RE IF​Dividend Details​REX​09:31:00​REG EX HLD​Rex Acquires Cobhams Regional Services Business Unit​RIE​09:05:00​RIEDEL RES​High-Grade Gold & Silver Assays Continue at Tintic​RIO​08:25:00​RIO TINTO​Rio Tinto releases second quarter production results​RXH​08:21:00​REWARDLE​Financing Secured to Fuel Growth​SP3​09:26:00​SPECTUR​Trading Halt​SUH​09:19:00​STH HEM MI​Trading Halt​WTC​08:21:00​WISETECH​WiseTech Global upgrades FY22 guidance​


----------



## barney (18 July 2022)

11.45am Monday 18th July


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG9:24amVICTORYTrading Halt8CO9:25am8COMMONLTDAppendix 4C and Activity Report92E9:49am92ENERGYFinal Winter 2022 Assay Results9SP10:09am9SPOKESPlacementAL89:20amALDERANTrading HaltALK9:06amALKANERC Drilling Delineates Significant Au-Cu MineralisationANN8:54amANSELLAnsell Announces Net Zero by 2040 (Scope 1 & 2)ANZ7:32amANZ BANKTrading Update - Third Quarter FY22ANZ7:31amANZ BANKAcquisition and Equity Raising Investor PackANZ7:31amANZ BANKANZ accelerates Australia Retail and CommercialANZ7:30amANZ BANKANZ withdraws from MYOB discussionsANZ7:30amANZ BANKTrading HaltAOF9:20amAU OFFICEUpdate on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire AOFASM8:19amAUSSTRATMManaging Director and CEO TransitionASN8:33amANSON RESAdditional High Lithium Results in Drilling at ParadoxAUC9:35amJune 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BAUN9:13amAURUMINTrading HaltAVM9:26amADVANCEExpansion of Anderson Creek and commencement of explorationAZL9:49amARIZONAPLACEMENT RAISES $12M TO ADVANCE RESEARCH/PROCESS FACILITIESAZS10:08amAZURE MINSStrong Nickel Hits Continue at RidgelineBCN9:03amBEACON MINJaurdi Gold Project June Quarter Production UpdateBVR9:21amBELLAVISTARig on site and drilling to startCDT8:19amCASTLE MINNew EM Anomalies at Great Southern Graphite ProjectCWN9:13amCROWNSuspension of Subordinated Notes from QuotationDC28:17amDCTWOAmendments to convertible notesDCN8:17amDACIANGOLDJupiter Extension Drilling UpdateDSE8:42amDROPSUITEJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CE258:18amELEMENT25E25 Provides HPMSM Location UpdateECP11:35amECP EMERGEShareholders' Quarterly Report - June 2022ECT9:44amENVIRONInvestVictoria R&D Loan Rollover to FY23 and Project UpdateELE8:17amELMOREPurchase of Peko Project and Surrounding TenementsEM19:06amEMERGEGAMEmerge banks a further A$800k MIGGSTER sale considerationEMD8:19amEMYRIALEmyria expands drug candidate library inspired by MDMAEML9:01amEMLPAYMENTResponse to Media SpeculationEV18:17amEVOLENERGYExceptional performance of coated spherical graphiteFAU9:51amFIRST AUVictorian Projects UpdateFSI11:28amFLAGSHIPShareholders' Quarterly Report - June 2022GFL11:32amGBL MASTERShareholders' Quarterly Report - June 2022GLH8:40amGLOBALHEGlobal Health secures contract winGML8:20amGATEWAYProposed Consolidation of CapitalGMR9:41amGOLDEN RIMKouri sale updateGTG9:25amGENE TECHGeneType Risk Test Implemented in 9 Siles Health ClinicsHRZ8:18amHORIZONQuarterly Cashflow Report 30 June 2022HRZ8:18amHORIZONQuarterly Activities Report 30 June 2022HSN8:56amHANSEN TECHansen awarded major upgrade contract for Energy QueenslandIFT7:37amINFRATILVodafone to sell passive tower assets and IFT reinvestmentIMS8:39amIMPELUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIRI8:54amINT RESRCHFY2022 Trading UpdateITM8:31amITECHMINNew REE Drill Results Expand Caralue Bluff ProspectJRV8:19amJERVOISJervois Closes its Sao Miguel Paulista Refinery AcquisitionKRR9:41amKING RIVERQuarterly Activities ReportKRR9:40amKING RIVERQuarterly Cashflow ReportLDR8:51amLDRESOURCEMost Significant Drill Intercepts to Date at Webbs ConsolLM88:18amLUNNONMETBaker Fires Up - Ni Grades Over 14% in Best Hole to DateLVE8:18amLOVEGROUPQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CLYC8:18amLYNASQuarterly Activities ReportMAY9:04amMELBANAZapato-1 Drilling UpdateMEU9:48amMARMOTATrading HaltMTC8:18amMETALSTECHVisible Gold Continues in Diamond Drilling at SturecNXG8:17amNEXGENCNSC Approves Draft EIS to Proceed to Technical ReviewNXL8:42amNUIX LTDFY22 results updateODY9:00amODYSSEYGLBottle Dump Target Yields High Grade ResultOEL9:50amOTTOENERGYCommercial Gas Condensate Discovery at Oyster Bayou SouthORR8:17amORECORPExcellent Metallurgical Results for Kilimani, NyanzagaPFT10:13amPURE FOODSMarket updatePOW9:46amPROTEANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPPG8:38amPRO PACManagement ChangesPPS8:19amPRAEMIUMJune 2022 quarterly updatePRN8:20amPERENTIPerenti resolves historical West African damages claimRAG8:18amRAGNARDrilling Underway at GranmurenRDN8:17amRAIDEN RESAccess agreement executed for Mt Sholl Nickel ProjectRTR8:18amRUMBLEHeritage Clearance Confirmed - Sweetwater Drilling CommencedSHN9:10amSUNSHGOLDThick, Sulphide Zones Intersected The Bank - Ravenswood WdstSLA9:19amSILK LASERSILK acquires Unique Laser, expands network to 128 clinicsSPT10:03amSPLITITSplitit appoints Dan Charron and Nandan Sheth to BoardSPT10:00amSPLITITQ2 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)SUN7:35amSUNCORPSale of Suncorp Bank - PresentationSUN7:34amSUNCORPSale of Suncorp BankSUN7:33amSUNCORPANZ: ANZ accelerates Australia Retail and CommercialTBA8:41amTOMBOLAMt Freda Ownership ClarificationTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 122 - Week Ended 15 July 2022VAL8:19amVALORESExtensive Copper Assays highlight new Picha Drill TargetVMY8:20amVIMY RESEarly drilling success at Alligator River ProjectWEL9:40amWINCHESTEROil production to rise sharply as new projects come onlineWHC8:47amWHITEHAVENJune 2022 Quarterly ReportWML9:36amWOOMERAExploration UpdateWNX8:55amWELLNEXWellnex Life forms Joint Venture with OneLife BotanicalsWOR8:55amWORLEYAramco awards services contracts for unconventional gasZAG9:23amZULEIKAZuleika Gold Strengthens BoardZNC8:43amZENITH MINEaraheedy Zinc Project Drilling Update


----------



## barney (19 July 2022)

10.40am Tuesday 19th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AAU​08:43:00​ANTILLES​Updated Investor Presentation​ADO​10:09:00​ANTEO TECH​CEO Appointment​ADV​09:53:00​ARDIDEN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​AHQ​10:01:00​ALLEGIANCE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​AHQ​09:57:00​ALLEGIANCE​Equity Facility and Strategic Review​AII​10:27:00​ALMONTY​Pause in trading​ALD​07:30:00​AMPOL​2Q 2022 Lytton Refinery Performance and Trading Update​ALK​08:51:00​ALKANE​Quarterly Activities Report​AOA​09:18:00​AUSMON​Granted 3 new tenements for rare earth exploration in SA​AQD​08:56:00​AUSQUEST​Drilling Underway at Parcoy​ARL​09:26:00​ARDEARES​June 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​ASR​09:25:00​ASRA​Asra completes strongly supported A$2.7 million placement​AV1​08:19:00​ADVERITAS​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​BDT​09:42:00​BIRDDOG​BirdDog well-positioned for Growth​BHP​08:26:00​BHP GROUP​Quarterly Activities Report​BLU​09:20:00​BLUEENERGY​Sapphire 5V reaches TD intersecting 45m of net coal​BME​08:16:00​BLACKMOUNT​On ground seismic activities commence​BMR​09:00:00​BALLYMORE​Assay Results Confirm High-Grade Au-Cu Discovery at Dittmer​BPM​08:17:00​BPM MIN​Exploration Update​CCZ​08:16:00​CASTILLOCO​Met test work confirms Cu concentrate upgrade at Big One​CKA​09:48:00​COKAL​Development of BBM Mine of Land Clearing​CPO​08:53:00​CULPEO​High Grade Copper Extensions From Lana Corina​CYG​08:32:00​COVENTRY​Q4 FY22 Trading Update​CYL​08:16:00​CAT METALS​Henty Gold Mine quarterly production update​CYM​09:02:00​CYPRIUMMET​Nanadie Well Mineral Resource Estimate​DEM​10:17:00​DEMEM LTD​DEM signs technology commercialization partnership agreement​DJW​09:56:00​DJW INVEST​Share Purchase Plan Announcement​DJW​09:34:00​DJW INVEST​Preliminary Final Results​DRR​09:45:00​DETERRA RE​BHP Operational Review for the Year Ended 30 June 2022​EIQ​08:17:00​ECHOIQLTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - June​ENR​08:17:00​ENCOUNTER​Junior Minerals Exploration Incentive - $1.25m Tax Credit​ERM​08:20:00​EMMERSON​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​ERM​08:19:00​EMMERSON​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​ESS​08:19:00​ESSENMETAL​Nickel drill hits at Blair Golden Ridge Nickel JV Project​FAU​09:10:00​FIRST AU​Trading Halt​FGR​08:32:00​FIRSTGRAPH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​FRX​08:18:00​FLEXIROAM​Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C - June 2022​GDG​08:52:00​GEN DEV​June quarter update​GSM​08:15:00​GOLDENSTAT​Yule Lithium and Gold RC Drilling Underway​HCH​10:06:00​HOT CHILI​New High Grade Results from Costa Fuego​HIQ​09:25:00​HITIQLTD​AFL Renews and Expands with New Agreement with HITIQ​HMD​08:58:00​HERAMED​Sheba HeraBEAT Clinical Trial Completed - Excellent Results​HMY​07:29:00​HARMONEY​HMY delivers FY22 Cash NPAT Profitability​HUB​08:17:00​HUB24LTD​HUB24 Q4 Market Update​ICL​09:06:00​ICENIGOLD​Air Core Gold Anomalies at Danjo NE​IG6​09:08:00​INTGRAPHIT​Springdale drilling intersects new graphite zones​IMI​09:01:00​INFINITY​Copper-Nickel-Gold targets for drilling at Hillside Project​IND​09:43:00​INDUSTRIAL​Stockyard Project - Metallurgical Update​JBH​08:37:00​JB HI-FI​Sales and Full Year 2022 Results Update​JNO​08:49:00​JUNO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​KWR​10:00:00​KINGWEST​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​LLL​08:18:00​LEOLITHIUM​Appointment of CFO and Joint Company Secretary​MEK​09:48:00​MEEKAGOLD​Thick Shallow High-Grade Gold at St Anne's​MEL​09:33:00​METGASCO​Odin work commences​MEL​08:59:00​METGASCO​VEN: Odin operational update​MEU​09:41:00​MARMOTA​Marmota MEU - Investor Update​MFG​09:45:00​MAG FINC​Magellan Financial Group Limited - Board Change​MLS​08:19:00​METALS AUS​Exceptional Lithium Pegmatite Intersections at Manindi​MM1​08:18:00​MIDAS​Midas Intercepts up to 45.3g/t Gold at Weebo Project, WA​MMG​09:21:00​MONGERGOLD​Extensive Gold in Soil Anomaly Detected at Gibraltar​MSB​09:54:00​MESOBLAST​Rexlemestrocel-L Improves LVEF, Preceding Reduction in MACE​MZZ​08:19:00​MATADOR​Increase in Successful Placement through a Private Placement​NEU​09:46:00​NEUREN​Acadia submits Rett Syndrome New Drug Application to the FDA​OSL​08:50:00​ONCOSIL​Patient treated in Spain proceeds to successful resection​PDN​08:18:00​PALADIN​The Langer Heinrich Mine to return to production​PRU​08:15:00​PERSEUS​Perseus increases Edikan's Mineral Resources and Ore Reserve​QBE​08:17:00​QBE INSUR​QBE announces impact of Australian Pricing Promise Review​QFE​08:22:00​QUICKFEE​Q4 FY22 business update​QGL​09:02:00​QNTMGRPHTE​Trading Halt​RHY​09:26:00​RHYTHM BIO​RHY Advances Platform Expansion with Other Cancers​RVR​09:44:00​REDRIVER​Red River Hits High-Grade Copper at Liontown​RVR​09:42:00​REDRIVER​Resignation of Managing Director​SP3​10:38:00​SPECTUR​Spectur Completes Initial Placement and Launches SPP​SRG​10:19:00​SRGGLOBAL​$80m Engineering and Civil Maintenance Contracts Secured​STM​09:17:00​SUN METALS​Brama-Alba drilling, met test work, resource preparation​SUH​08:57:00​STH HEM MI​Placement​TMZ​09:27:00​THOMSONRES​Further Outstanding Tin Results from Drilling at Bygoo Tin​VEN​09:33:00​VINENERGY​MEL: Odin work commences​VEN​08:59:00​VINENERGY​Odin operational update​VRS​08:18:00​VERIS​FY22 Unaudited Financial Guidance​VTI​08:20:00​VISIONTECH​Appendix 4C and Business Activity Report - Jun-22 Qtr​X2M​08:24:00​X2MCONNECT​Five new customers in South Korea​ZMI​08:17:00​ZINCOFIRE​ZMI Completes Tranche 2 of Capital Raising​ZNC​08:32:00​ZENITH MIN​Drilling Recommenced at Spilt Rocks​


----------



## barney (20 July 2022)

1.20pm Wednesday 20th July


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG9:41amVICTORYHIGH VALUE CRITICAL RARE EARTH ELEMENT DISCOVERY29M8:22am29METALSJune 2022 Quarter - Quarterly ReportA1M8:44amA1MINESLTDQuarterly Activities ReportA4N9:09amALPHA HPAHPA First Project UpdateAII9:26amALMONTYMaiden Molybdenum Resource adjacent to Sangdong MineAKE8:37amALLKEMJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportAL89:30amALDERANAL8 to advance Detroit Project drilling with $1.3M PlacementALX8:22amATLSRTERIAQ2 2022 Revenue and Traffic UpdateAMN9:01amAGRIMINAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAMN9:01amAGRIMINQuarterly Activities ReportAOU9:07amAUROCH MINCompany PresentationARR8:43amARAREEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUN9:49amAURUMINProspectusAUN9:49amAURUMINCapital raising to fund continued exploration at SandstoneAUR9:29amAURISMINESFR withdraws from Cheroona & Cashman Farm In AgreementsAW19:15amAWMETALSDrilling Commences at the Storm Copper ProjectBGL9:17amBELLEVUEGNG: EPC Contract - Bellevue Gold ProjectBGL8:19amBELLEVUEBellevue awards EPC Contract to GR EngineeringBIM10:36amBINDIMETALExploration confirms potentially large copper-gold systemBIM10:05amBINDIMETALPause in TradingBKI8:22amBKI INVESTBKI Announces 2022 Full Year ResultsBKI8:22amBKI INVESTBKI FY22 Preliminary Final Report & Annual ReportBML9:34amBOABMETALSInvestor PresentationBNL8:54amBLUESTARMaiden Serenity Helium Well and Permitting UpdateBPT8:54amBEACHQuarterly Report for the period ended 30 June 2022BUB8:22amBUBS AUSTFY22 Q4 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow StatementCAZ8:54amCAZALY RESCAZ Secures Option To Earn Into Polymetallic Vanrock ProjectCCR9:40amCREDIT CLRCCR Q4 FY22 INVESTOR PRESENTATIONCCR9:29amCREDIT CLRCCR Q4FY22 ACTIVITY REPORT AND APPENDIX 4CCCV8:52amCASH CONVQ4 FY 2022 Trading UpdateCEN7:30amCONTACT ENJune 2022 Operating ReportCNJ10:15amCONICO LTDMt Thirsty Drilling Scheduled to Start Early AugustCOE8:57amCOOPERQuarterly Report - Q4 FY22CPN8:20amCASPINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCR99:48amCORELLARESCorella commences sonic drilling at TampuCTM9:17amCENTAURUSStrong Drill Results to Support Jaguar Q3 Resource UpdateCZR9:34amCOZIRONRESResource Extension Drilling underway at Robe MesaDCN8:19amDACIANGOLDQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022DM19:43amDESERTMLSignificant Thick & High Grade Clay hosted REE ResultsDSK8:23amDUSKTrading UpdateDYL12:47pmD YELLOWVMY: Shareholders vote in favour of merger with Deep YellowDYL11:22amD YELLOWVMY: Scheme Meeting Presentation MaterialsE798:47amE79GOLDLarge-Scale Aircore Drill Program Commences at Laverton SthEDC9:59amEILDON CAPMarket Update - FY22 Profit GuidanceEGL10:15amENVN GROUPEGL Water PFAS progress updateEMN8:29amEUROMNGNSEEMN Joins Global Battery AllianceFGL9:42amFRUGLGROUPFrugl Launches Inaugural Grocery Price Index ReportFRB8:18amFIREBIRDImpressive Results from Manganese Concentrate Scoping StudyFTL9:55amFIRETAILProject and Activities UpdateGAS9:38amSTATE GASGAS-Santos JV Granted New Central Qld Exploration PermitGGE9:54amGRAND GULFRed Helium Project Working Interest Increased to 70%GNE7:31amGENESIS NZFY22 Q4 Performance ReportGNG9:17amGR ENGINEPC Contract - Bellevue Gold ProjectGNG8:19amGR ENGINBGL: Bellevue awards EPC Contract to GR EngineeringGRL9:26amGODOLPHINExtensive Copper Mineralisation Intersected at Yeoval SouthGRX9:30amGREENXMETAField Program to Commence at ARC Project in GreenlandGSR8:47amGREENSTOMount Thirsty Exploration UpdateGWR11:02amGWR GROUPResponse to ASX Price QueryGWR11:01amGWR GROUPReinstatement to Official QuotationGWR10:46amGWR GROUPGWR Signs Term Sheet to Grant Mining RightsHMX9:44amHAMMERStrong IP Anomalies at Mount HopeILU8:21amILUKA RESQuarterly Review to 30 June 2022JRV9:16amJERVOISJervois draws US$51M bond to complete construction of ICOKAU9:30amKAISERREEFMaldon Gold ResourceKGD8:19amKULABoomerang Kaolin - PresentationKGD8:19amKULABoomerang Kaolin Project - Maiden JORC Resource 93.3mtKLI9:03amKILLIDrilling Commences at West TanamiKNI9:12amKUNIKODrilling Complete at Skuterud Cobalt ProjectKPG9:06amKELLYPRTNR2022 Financial Year Final Ordinary Dividend 1KWR9:31amKINGWESTShare Purchase Plan Offer DocumentKYK9:50amKYCKRLIMITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLCY8:19amLEGACYIRONGold mineralisation continues at Sunrise BoreLLL8:20amLEOLITHIUMCompletion of US$40 Million Debt Facility with GanfengLNY12:41pmLANEWAYPresentation to Noosa Mining ConferenceLNY10:17amLANEWAYHaulage and Crushing of High Grade Ore UnderwayLOM8:32amLUCAPALucapa Identifies Seven New Kimberlite Targets at MerlinLVH8:46amLIVEHIREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CLYK8:19amLYKOSMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLYN8:19amLYCAONRocky Dam Auger Sampling ResultsMAP9:05amMICROBAQ4 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CMAU8:19amMAGNET RESThick 56m at 2.2g/t gold intersection at Lady Julie North 4MCY7:30amMERCURY NZQuarterly Operational UpdateMEU10:00amMARMOTAMarmota raises $2.5 millionMGA9:08amMETALSGROVTechnical Review Highlights Large Conductor at Bruce (NT)MKG8:22amMAKONoosa Mining Conference PresentationMLD8:20amMACALTDContract AwardsMOB9:48amMOBILICOMNASDAQ Listing UpdateMP18:53amMEGAPORT4QFY22 Market UpdateMP18:49amMEGAPORTGlobal UpdateMP18:29amMEGAPORTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMXR9:36amMAXIMUSAppendix 5B Cashflow ReportMXR9:34amMAXIMUSQuarterly Activities ReportNAE8:20amNEW AGEExploration update - expanded gold potential - Lammerlaw NZNSM9:20amNORTHSTAWDrilling Reveals 300m Wide Au-As Zone on Granite MarginNST8:19amNTH STARJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportNYR8:19amNYRADANyrada PCSK9 Inhibitor Tested in Model of AtherosclerosisPAA8:20amPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdatePAN8:18amPANORAMICSavannah Commercial Production and FY23 GuidancePEB7:36amPACIFIC EDPacific Edge Investor Update - Q1 FY23 Test Volumes Rise 32%PLT8:34amPLENTI GRPPlenti loan portfolio grows to $1.44 billionPRS9:15amPROSPECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPVL10:55amPOWERHOUSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRD18:18amREG DIRECTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRDS8:36amREDSTONE34m @ 1.07% Copper at Forio Prospect Confirmed at TolluRFR8:21amRAFAELLACanada Exploration Excitement over Deeper TargetsRMX9:14amREDMOUNTCommencement of Drilling at Mt MansbridgeRXM11:26amREXMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSHN9:04amSUNSHGOLDNoosa Mniing Conference PresentationSLX9:09amSILEXZS-Si Project Completes Construction of Pilot FacilitySMI8:22amStrong Mineralisation Intercepts Continue at Bendigo-OphirSMP7:30amSMARTPAYTrading UpdateSNG9:22amSIRENGOLDAlexander River Maiden Mineral Resource EstimateSP38:18amSPECTURPROSPECTUSSPL10:35amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE Protects Against Omicron in Viral Challenge ModelSRG8:20amSRGGLOBALInvestor Market Update PresentationSRG8:20amSRGGLOBALFY22 Guidance Update & FY23 Outlook AnnouncementSTX8:18amSTRIKE ENESuccessful Walyering-6 Flow TestTGH9:30amTERRAGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTPD8:18amTALONENERGSTX: Successful Walyering-6 Flow TestUBN8:39amURBANISEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVMY12:47pmVIMY RESVimy shareholders vote in favour of merger with Deep YellowVMY11:22amVIMY RESScheme Meeting Presentation MaterialsWEL9:51amWINCHESTERFirst oil produced from newly acquired Group ProspectWMC9:24amWILUNATrading HaltZEU9:16amZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report


----------



## barney (21 July 2022)

Out today so getting in early   9.30am Thursday 21st July


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC9:24amMORELLATrading HaltAD18:36amAD1 HOLDApplyDirect provides Talent Acquisition Industry SolutionAIS8:49amAERISRESGOLDEN PLATEAU DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATEALM8:57amALMAMETALSInvestor Presentation and Mining Journal InterviewANZ7:50amANZ BANKANZ completes Institutional Entitlement OfferARL9:22amARDEARESNoosa Mining Investor Conference Presentation - July 2022ARN9:21amALDOROLatest Assays Contribute to Niobe's Maiden ResourceAWC9:25amALUMINAAlcoa Corp 2nd Quarter 2022 Earning ReleaseAXI8:15amAXIOMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAZY8:14amANTIPA MINDrill Results Confirm High-Grade Gold at Minyari NorthBEM8:17amBLACKEARTHDownstream Graphite Processing JV set to Commence in IndiaBLU8:41amBLUEENERGYSapphire 6V well spudded in North Bowen drilling campaignBRK8:17amBROOKSIDEFlames Well Flowing BackBSE8:18amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022BSX9:30amBLACKSTONEProject Financing Update for the Ta Khoa ProjectCDR9:22amCODRUSMINDrilling Identifies Widespread Gold at Red Gate Gold ProjectCM88:45amCROWDProgress UpdateCRR9:09amCRITICALAssays Confirm High Grade Lithium up to 1.91% at Mavis LakeDCX8:15amDISCOVEXInfill Surface Sampling upgrades Spartan AnomalyDUR8:15amDURATECMarket Update FY22 HighlightsEOS8:48amELEC OPTICEOS announces appointment of new CEOESR9:09amESTRELLA RT5 Mineralisation ExtendedEV18:16amEVOLENERGYLong term battery cycling maintains exceptional performanceEVN8:23amEVOLUTIONMGV: Further high-grade gold intersected at West Is, Cue JVEVN8:20amEVOLUTIONJune 2022 Quarterly ReportEZL9:07amEUROZUnaudited Profit/Dividend/Capital ManagementG1A9:06amGALENA MINAbra initial production guidanceGAL8:24amGALILEOQuarterly Cash Flow Report June 2022GAL8:20amGALILEOQuarterly Activities Report June 2022GLH8:55amGLOBALHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGME9:04amGME RESPaul Kopejtka Appointed Managing Director to Advance NiWestGME8:53amGME RESUpdated PFS Outcomes NiWest Nickel Cobalt ProjectGML8:22amGATEWAYEdjudina Infill Surface Sampling Upgrades Spartan AnomalyGTE8:16amGREAT WESTMultiple Sulphide Drill Intersections at Yandal WestHHR8:18amHARTSHEADNSTA Positively Concludes Evaluation of Phase I DevelopmentHZR8:15amHAZERGROUPCDP SCHEDULE DELAYIDA8:16amINDIANARESMinos Drilling Highlights Continuous Gold MineralisationIEC9:13amINTRA ENGYUpdate on Sale of Tanzanian SubsidiaryIHL8:34amINHEALTHEthics Approval Received to start Ph 1 Clinical of IHL 675AIIQ8:46amINOVIQ LTDINOVIQ Engages Sales Team to Accelerate EXO-NET Roll-outIKE7:30amIKE GPSIKE Q1 FY23 Performance UpdateITM9:28amITECHMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 June 2022IVR9:22amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportIVX8:52amINVIONActivities Report and Appendix 4CK2F8:15amK2FLYTDK2F Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CKAU9:29amKAISERREEFNew Discovery at A1 MineKLS8:18amKELSIANStatement in relation to The Go-Ahead Group PlcLCL8:17amLOS CERROS28m at 3.34g/t Au in Tesorito Infill DrillingLLL8:48amLEOLITHIUMQuarterly Report for the quarter ended 30 June 2022M7T8:18amMACH7Quarterly Activities/App 4C Business UpdateMEB9:18amMEDIBIOLTDSleep Analysis Depressive Burden Study Clinical TrialMGG8:56amMOGULGAMESCEO Appointment and Executive UpdateMGV8:23amMUSGRAVEFurther high-grade gold intersected at West Island, Cue JVMMI8:57amMETROMININMetro Investor Presentation Expansion HighlightsMMI8:53amMETROMININMetro 7 Million WMT Expansion UpdateMPA8:55amMAD PAWSQ4 FY22 Quarterly Update Investor PresentationMPA8:50amMAD PAWSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMRQ9:03amMRG METALSMRG HMS-Marao Aircore Assays Identify Very High Grade TargetNCM8:33amNEWCRESTQuarterly Exploration Report - June 2022NCM8:32amNEWCRESTQuarterly Report - June 22NGS9:06amNGSLTDNGS accelerates rollout in US with UNFI distribution dealNML8:35amNoosa Mining Conference PresentationNRX9:14amNORONEXLTDSecond Phase Extension Drilling completed at DaheimOCC9:17amORTHOCELLStriate Global License and Distribution Agreement UpdateOEX8:17amOILEX LTDC-77H Re-frac Operations UpdatePAN8:14amPANORAMICUnderground Savannah Drilling UpdatePEB7:30amPACIFIC EDSouthern District Health Region Adopts Cxbladder TestsPGO8:45amPACGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPNR8:18amPANTORORhodium and Iridium identified in Lamboo Nickel-PGE drillingPPL9:12amPUREPROFIL39% revenue and 63% operating cash flow growth for FY22R3D9:04amR3D RESRCSR3D Market Update PresentationRCR8:44amRINCONRESQuarterly Cashflow ReportRCR8:43amRINCONRESQuarterly Activities ReportRMY8:47amRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4CSBR8:15amSABRE RESSabre Launches Key Nickel Sulphide Drilling ProgramsSNS8:55amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report June 2022STA8:16amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Construction of WCP Advancing RapidlySTO8:57amSANTOS2022 Second Quarter ReportSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEIndependent certification of Walyering reservesSYR8:56amSYRAH RESJune Quarterly Activities Report PresentationSYR8:54amSYRAH RESJune Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTBA9:15amTOMBOLATrading HaltTIE8:17amTIETTOTietto Hits Up To 144.34g/t Gold in AG Core Infill DrillingTIG8:18amJune 2022 Quarterly Production and Activities ReportTKM9:07amTREKMETPilbara Battery Metals Exploration AdvancingTLX9:08amTELIXPHARMAppendix 4C and Activities Report for June 2022 QuarterTPD8:41amTALONENERGMaiden Perth Basin Gas Reserve ReportedTSC8:15amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022TSC8:15amTWENTY7 COQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022WDS8:29amWOODSIDESecond Quarter 2022 ReportWGX8:18amWESTGOLDJune 2022 Quarterly ReportYRL8:16amYANDALHeritage Approval Received at Priority Yandal Belt ProspectsZIP9:19amZIPCOLTDQ4 FY22 Results Update - Zip Executing on Core StrategyZMM8:16amZIMILMITEDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C


----------



## barney (22 July 2022)

10.30am Friday 22nd July


CodeTimeNameHeading2BE10:02amTUBIAdditional Asset Sales & IP Licence AgreementA8G9:43amAUMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAKN8:21amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow ReportAKN8:21amAUKINGQuarterly Activities ReportAMI8:21amAURELIAFY22 Production Update and Investor Call Details - 28 Jul 22AOA8:21amAUSMONInterview of Ausmon CTO with ABC Radio South-East SA todayAOF9:42amAU OFFICETrading HaltAPM9:12amAPM HUMANAPM Debt Refinancing Financial CloseAPW9:17amAIMSPROSECReplacement Bidder's StatementAPW9:15amAIMSPROSECSupplementary Bidder's StatementAX19:18amACCENT GLTrading UpdateBC88:20amBLACK CATDiamond Drilling Commences at Coyote Gold OperationBKW9:05amBRICKWORKSLaunch of BKW Manufacturing Trust Presentation 22 July 2022BKW9:05amBRICKWORKSBKW Manufacturing Trust Launched & Record Property EarningsBRB9:33amBREAKERGL1-Manna Drilling Intercepts Significant Lithium PegmatitesBRB9:22amBREAKERGL1:Manna Drilling Intercepts Significant Lithium PegmatitesCAF8:30amC ALLIANCECAFbuilds momentum with Organic and M&A-Driven Growth FY22CCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022CCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022COG8:22amCONOPERGRPFY2022 Unaudited Trading ResultsCRN8:19amCORONADOQ2 Quarterly Activities ReportCST9:11amCASTILERESAmended - MORE COPPER FROM EXPANDED IOCG AT JUPITER DEEPSCST8:19amCASTILERESMORE COPPER FROM EXPANDED IOCG AT JUPITER DEEPSDCN10:20amDACIANGOLDJupiter Underground Resource ReclassificationECS8:20amECSBOTANICNon-dilutive funding and asset sale updateELE8:19amELMOREOre Sales (Offtake) Agreement entered intoENA9:19amENSURANCEENA signs non-binding agreement to sell its UK operationsENR8:19amENCOUNTERIGO Commences Diamond Drilling at YeneenaEOF8:21amECOFIBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEVZ8:21amEVZ LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportG1A9:36amGALENA MINTrading HaltGBE9:33amGLOBE METKanyika Project - Mining Development Agreement UpdateGL19:22amGLOBALLITHManna Drilling Intercepts Significant Lithium PegmatitesGTI9:43amGRATIFIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHUM9:59amHUMMGROUPHUM - update on potential exposure to Forum FinanceIAG8:31amINSUR.AUSTIAG provides preliminary FY22 results and FY23 guidanceIIQ9:00amINOVIQ LTDhTERT US Patent GrantedINR8:20amIONEERioneer Signs Binding Lithium Offtake Agreement with FordIRE8:21amIRESSExtension of Existing On-Market Buy-BackITM8:30amITECHMINMore Thick and High-Grade REE Results at Caralue BluffJRV8:22amJERVOISJervois Q2 2022 Results PresentationJRV8:21amJERVOISQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 30 June 2022LLL8:17amLEOLITHIUMAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMAU8:18amMAGNET RESQuarterly Activities ReportMAU8:18amMAGNET RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMHK8:18amMETALHAWKDiamond Drilling Underway at Kanowna EastNTI8:40amNEUROTECHQ&A on NTI164 Breakthrough Clinical Trial Results in ASDNWC8:19amNEWWORLDRNew targets along strike from existing Antler ResourceNWE10:15amNORWESTWebinar PresentationPDI9:02amPREDICTIVEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPOD8:18amPODIUMStage 10 Assays Continue to Indicate Parks Reef is on TrackPSC9:08amPROSPECRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report June 2022PSI9:19amPSC INSURENA: ENA signs non-binding agreement to sell UK operationsPTR9:35amPETRATHERMComet Drilling Operations Successfully CompletedRAC9:01amRACEONCOQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CRMX10:01amREDMOUNTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRPL9:59amREGALPTNRSJune 2022 Funds Under Management and Performance Fee UpdateSLH9:05amSILK LOGISAcquisition of Fremantle Freight & Storage GroupSMI10:12amPlacement to advance drilling at Bendigo-Ophir ProjectSRL8:45amSUNRISEJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowSRZ9:37amSTELLARFourth Quarter Activities and Cash Flow ReportsSW18:18amSWIFTNETGLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSYR9:28amSYRAH RESSyrah enters into MOU with Ford and SK OnTFL10:27amTASFOODSBusiness Activity Report & Appendix 4CVML8:42amVITALMETALVital Intersects Further Broad Zones of REO at TardiffVSL8:37amVULCAN SVulcan acquisition of Ullrich Aluminium presentationVSL8:34amVULCAN SVulcan to acquire Ullrich AluminiumWIN9:38amWIDGIESignificant By-product assays for Gillett North discoveryXPN9:36amXPON TECHQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C


----------



## barney (25 July 2022)

11.45am Monday 25th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1AD​08:17:00​ADALTA​Quarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report​1MC​09:20:00​MORELLA​$7.5M Placement to Support Lithium growth Strategy​4DX​09:49:00​4DMEDICAL​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q4 FY2022​92E​08:18:00​92ENERGY​Near Surface Uranium Mineralisation Intersected at GMZ​A1G​09:33:00​AFR GOLD​REGIONAL PROGRAMS CONFIRM EXTENSIVE GOLD MINERALISATION​ADD​09:43:00​ADAVALE​Trading Halt​AFA​11:04:00​ASF GROUP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​AFI​09:26:00​AUS.FOUND​Preliminary Final Results​ALQ​09:12:00​ALS​ALS announces $100m on market share buy back​ALQ​09:01:00​ALS​Notification of buy-back - ALQ​ALX​08:31:00​ATLSRTERIA​Update in relation to IFM​AOF​10:20:00​AU OFFICE​Valuation and Portfolio update​AOF​10:20:00​AU OFFICE​Update on non-binding indicative proposal to acquire AOF​ASB​10:05:00​AUSTAL LTD​Austal USA awarded contract for two additional T-ATS ships​ASN​08:34:00​ANSON RES​Further Strategic Expansion of Paradox Lithium Project Area​ASR​08:14:00​ASRA​Asra extends Mt Stirling Project with new tenements granted​AVC​08:28:00​AUCTUS INV​June 2022 Quarter in Review & Appendix 4C​AVR​09:33:00​ANTERIS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​AW1​09:04:00​AWMETALS​Thick Intervals of Copper in First Drill Holes at Storm​AZI​10:00:00​ALTAMIN​Altamin's First Supplementary Target's Statement​AZI​09:08:00​ALTAMIN​Altamin Secures A$94M Appian Funding Deal for Gorno​BCC​08:34:00​BEAM COMS​Activities Report and Appendix 4C​BGD​08:22:00​BARTONGOLD​High-grade assays infill Perseverance West Gold Zone​BKT​10:08:00​BLACKROCK​Black Rock Commences Resettlement Activities at Mahenge​BRX​08:17:00​BELARAROX​June 2022 Quarterly Report​BTR​11:28:00​BRIGHTSTA​Brightstar South Exploration Update​CAM​10:19:00​CLIME CAP​Gross Assets Update And September Quarter Dividend Guidance​CAU​09:24:00​CRONOS​Investor presentation​CAU​09:03:00​CRONOS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​CAV​08:16:00​CARNAVALE​Quarterly Cashflow Report​CAV​08:16:00​CARNAVALE​Quarterly Activities Report​CBY​09:42:00​CANTERBURY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​CBY​09:25:00​CANTERBURY​Security Purchase Plan - Announcement​CHL​08:46:00​CAMPLIFY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​CHR​09:23:00​CHARGER​Charger commences drilling at Coates Ni-Cu-Co-Au-PGE Project​CMO​08:39:00​COSMOMETAL​Wide Copper Intersections at Yamarna​CUV​09:34:00​CLINUVEL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​CVN​09:22:00​CARNARVON​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​DAL​08:18:00​DALAROO​Maiden AC Drilling commences at Browns prospect, Lyons River​DDR​11:45:00​DICKERDATA​H1 FY22 Market Update​DEV​09:29:00​DEVEXRESOU​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - June 2022​DKM​08:13:00​DUKETON​Significant Shallow PGEs above Rosie​DRE​08:17:00​DREDNOUGHT​Rare Earth Ironstones Confirmed Over 3km of Strike at Yin​DTC​08:59:00​DAMSTRA​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​DTM​08:45:00​DARTMIN​Trading Halt​ECS​09:30:00​ECSBOTANIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​EML​09:40:00​EMLPAYMENT​Central Bank of Ireland Update​FBR​09:23:00​FASTBRICK​Completion of Wienerberger Porotherm structure in Wellard​FLT​08:17:00​FLIGHT CTR​FLT Upgrades FY22 Market Guidance​GBE​09:51:00​GLOBE MET​Kanyika Niobium Project Brief Update​GGG​09:31:00​GREENLAND​Trading Halt​GNM​09:19:00​GREATNORTH​Drilling commences at Golden Cup​GNX​08:24:00​GENEXPOWER​Receipt of Non-Binding Indicative Proposal​GNX​08:18:00​GENEXPOWER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​GTR​08:48:00​GTI RES​Quarterly Activities Report​GTR​08:43:00​GTI RES​Quarterly Cashflow Report​HAS​08:33:00​HASTTECH​Higher Grades Extend Bald Hill Mineralisation​HRN​09:24:00​HORIZONGLD​32% Increase in Resources at Gum Creek Gold Project​HT8​08:45:00​HARRIS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​IMU​11:27:00​IMUGENE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​INP​09:47:00​INCENTIA​INP Reduces Cost Base​JRL​08:18:00​JINDALEE​Drilling commences at McDermitt Lithium Project, USA​KCN​09:59:00​KINGSGATE​Update on the Chatree Gold Mine Restart​KOV​11:36:00​KORVEST​Investor Presentation - June 22 results​LDR​09:32:00​LDRESOURCE​Mineralisation Extended to 150m Depth at Webbs Consol​LIN​09:17:00​LINDIAN​Trading Halt​LPD​08:18:00​LEPIDICO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​LRD​08:17:00​LORDRES​Exploration Update​LRL​08:14:00​LABYRINTH​44g/t Gold Hit in Significant 125m Down-Dip Intercept​LSR​08:17:00​LODESTAR​June 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report​LVT​09:36:00​LIVETILES​FY22 Q4 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​MCR​08:25:00​MINCOR​Initial high-grade Mineral Resource for LN04a, Golden Mile​MDR​10:23:00​MEDADVISOR​Investor Presentation GuildLink Acquisition & Capital Raise​MDR​10:23:00​MEDADVISOR​MDR to acquire GuildLink & undertakes capital raise​MDR​09:24:00​MEDADVISOR​Trading Halt​MEK​09:43:00​MEEKAMET​Positive Rare Earth Metallurgical Testwork and Forward Plan​MGL​10:49:00​MAGONTEC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​MGL​10:45:00​MAGONTEC​Profit Guidance Update​MME​10:22:00​MONEYME​4Q22 Trading Update Record Revenue And Secured Asset Scale​MOB​09:41:00​MOBILICOM​MOB secures $530,000 in new orders from Tier-1 customers​MPR​10:02:00​MPOWER​Trading Halt​MPR​09:48:00​MPOWER​Pause in Trading​MR1​09:09:00​MONTEM​Suspension from Quotation​MXC​09:05:00​MGC PHARMA​Amended June Quarterly Reports (amended App. 4C)​MXC​08:17:00​MGC PHARMA​June Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Report​MYL​09:18:00​MALLEERES​MYL to Sell Bright Mountain Resources​NAG​09:57:00​NAGAMBIE​Completion of $3.057 Convertible Note Raising​NAN​08:44:00​NANOSONICS​Nanosonics Business Update​NIC​09:40:00​NICKLINDUS​Angel Nickel Power Plant Commences Commissioning​NML​08:43:00​​Further high-grade gold results from Mt Carlton United​NNG​08:16:00​NEXION GRO​NNG to aquire Silicon and Aiscorp​NRX​09:29:00​NORONEXLTD​Drilling Commences at Erfenis Prospect, Snowball Project​OCN​09:23:00​OCEANLITHI​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​ODY​09:16:00​ODYSSEYGL​Outstanding High-Grade Gold Result from the Maybelle Deposit​OSX​10:13:00​OSTEOPORE​Activities Update Qtr Ending June 2022 and Appendix 4C​OZL​08:20:00​OZMINER​OZ Minerals 2022 Second Quarter Report​PCI​09:15:00​PERPCREDIT​Dividend/Distribution - PCI​PEN​09:28:00​PENINSULA​Quarterly Activities Report​PEN​09:25:00​PENINSULA​Quarterly Cashflow Report​PFT​09:47:00​PURE FOODS​Activities Statement and Appendix 4C​PIQ​08:13:00​PROTEOMICS​European PromarkerD patents expanded beyond diabetes​PNR​09:38:00​PANTORO​Strong results from Green Lantern in advance of MRE update​PPT​09:48:00​PERPETUAL​Perpetual Q4 Business Update - July 2022​PRM​09:35:00​PROMINENCE​PRM - Company Update​PTX​08:29:00​PRESCIENT​June 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C​PV1​10:02:00​PROVARIS​ASX Appendix 4C - June 2022​PV1​10:01:00​PROVARIS​Quarterly Activities Report-June 2022​QML​08:35:00​QMINES​Mt Chalmers Continues to Deliver More Outstanding Results​RB6​08:17:00​RUBIX​Drilling to commence at Paperbark​RFR​09:34:00​RAFAELLA​Trading Halt​RHT​08:14:00​RESONANCE​FerriScan Now Available on 3 Tesla (3T) MRI Machines​S32​08:31:00​SOUTH32​Quarterly Report June 2022​SDV​09:32:00​SCIDEV​Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C​SGA​09:10:00​SARYTOGAN​Drilling Well Advanced at Large High-Grade Graphite Deposit​SKY​08:16:00​SKYMETALS​Quarterly Activities Report - June 2022​SKY​08:16:00​SKYMETALS​Quarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022​SMI​10:01:00​​Trading Halt​SMI​09:56:00​​Pause in Trading​SPA​08:53:00​SPACETALK​4QFY22 Business Update​SPA​08:52:00​SPACETALK​4QFY22 Investor Presentation​STX​08:14:00​STRIKE ENE​Bell Potter Desk Briefing​TBA​09:51:00​TOMBOLA​Results of Successful Private Placement​TER​08:19:00​TERRACOM​Quarterly Report - April to June 2022​THR​08:18:00​THORMINING​Sampling Update-High Grade Copper & Gold, Ragged Range​TMR​09:38:00​TEMPUS​Trading Halt​TOE​08:41:00​TORO ENERG​More Massive Nickel Sulphides at Jumping Jack Discovery​TOU​09:39:00​TLOUENERGY​Quarterly Activities Report​TOU​09:34:00​TLOUENERGY​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​TUL​11:44:00​TULLARES​Latest Drill Results from Green Lantern​TUL​09:38:00​TULLARES​PNR: Strong results - Green Lantern in advance of MRE update​TYR​08:22:00​TYRO PAY​COVID-19 Trading Update 123 - Week Ended 22 July 2022​TZL​10:54:00​TZ LIMITED​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​TZN​08:15:00​TERRAMIN​Finance Facility Update​UCM​09:31:00​USCOM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​WSP​08:19:00​WHISPIR​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​X2M​10:31:00​X2MCONNECT​Prospectus for Accelerated Entitlement Offer​X2M​09:36:00​X2MCONNECT​Trading Halt​X2M​09:25:00​X2MCONNECT​Investor presentation​X2M​09:22:00​X2MCONNECT​X2M launches Entitlement Offer​


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

Pre Open 9.40am  (Will try and do an update later today)


CodeTimeNameHeadingA8G8:39amAUMETALSWide intercepts of high grade gold confirmed at CapellaACB8:19amACAPRESQuarterly Cash Flow ReportACB8:19amACAPRESQuarterly Activities ReportADN8:46amANDROMEDAAndromeda signs Binding Halloysite-Kaolin Offtake Term SheetAIS9:29amAERISRESHIGH GRADE INTERSECTIONS AT JAGUARAMH9:11amAMCILPreliminary Final ResultsAN18:45amANAGENICSAdvangen Japan Divestment and Earn-Out AgreementAN18:35amANAGENICSAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activity ReportAR99:28amARCHTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportARX8:55amAROA BIOJune Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CAUR9:34amAURISMINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAYA9:10amARTRYAQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q4 FY22BBC8:53amBNKBANKINGBNK Trading Update 4QFY22BEM8:20amBLACKEARTHMassive Mineral Resource Upgrade achieved at ManiryBGL8:19amBELLEVUEQuarterly Cashflow ReportBGL8:19amBELLEVUEQuarterly Activities ReportBIO8:49amBIOME AUSTQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportBLU9:09amBLUEENERGYTrading HaltBRL8:39amQuarterly activities update June 2022BTH8:16amBIGTINCAN$3.3m contract with global financial services groupC798:57amCHRYSOSLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCHK8:42amCOHIBASignificant Zinc Intersections encountered at Pernatty CCLG8:44amCLOSELOOPMarket Update and Acquisition of Alliance PaperCMM8:22amCAPMETALSExcellent Drill Results Returned From Mt Gibson & KarlawindaCMX9:05amCHEMXQuarterly Activities ReportCMX9:05amCHEMXAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCOI9:40amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North gas production passes 760 McfdCR99:32amCORELLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCWX8:12amCARAWINELatest Hercules Assay Results Extend Parallel Gold ZoneDDD8:22am3D RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDDH8:21amDDH DRILLDDH1 Delivers Record FY22 PerformanceDEM9:11amDEMEM LTDTrading HaltDEM8:32amDEMEM LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDRA8:16amDRAGLOBALSettlement of Elikhulu Sub-Contractor ClaimsDTM9:25amDARTMINDorchap Lithium Project Earn-In Agreement with SQMDTZ8:41amDOTZ NANODotz Granted Patent and Commences Commercial DiscussionsE798:48amE79GOLDE79 Gold Takes Full Control of Pinjin Gold ProjectEM19:37amEMERGEGAMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEM29:04amEAGLE MMLJune Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5bEMT8:57amEMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Jun 2022EQE9:37amEQUUS LTDCerro Bayo UpdateEQS8:20amEQSTORYGRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFG19:04amFLYNNGOLDReverse Circulation Drilling Underway at KensingtonFIJ8:22amFIJI KAVANetwork Nutrition Strategic Partnership ExpandedGME8:30amGME RESJune Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5bGMN8:29amGOLDMOUNTNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGRL9:29amGODOLPHINTrading HaltHGO8:43amHILLGROVEActivity Report for Quarter Ended 30 June 2022HGO8:30amHILLGROVEUpdated Nugent Mineral Resources EstimateHIO9:15amHAWSONSIROMineral Resource UpgradeHLX8:20amHELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHMI8:12amHIREMIIJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsHMX8:16amHAMMERHeavy Rare Earth Element Mineralisation at HardwayIPD8:16amIMPEDIMEDImpediMed CEO Announces DepartureJMS8:35amJUPITER MJupiter Appoints Brad Rogers as Managing Director & CEOKCC8:21amKINCORACOPMineral resource and exploration target for Bronze FoxKLL8:15amKALIUMLAKEINVESTOR PRESENTATIONKMT9:05amKOPOREMTQuarterly Cashflow ReportKMT9:03amKOPOREMTQuarterly Activities ReportLRK8:50amLARKDCLJune 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CLRT9:21amLOWELL RESProposed Entitlement IssueM2R8:20amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities ReportM2R8:20amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow ReportMBK8:31amAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportMBK8:31amQuarterly Activities ReportMIL8:11amMIL-SGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMLD9:32amMACALTDMACA Takeover Offer From ThiessMLD9:28amMACALTDThiess Bidder's StatementMLD9:25amMACALTDThiess Announces Cash Offer for MACAMLX8:58amMETALS XQuarterly Activities ReportMM88:29amMED METALS3m @ 17.5 g/t Au at Meridian Highlights Regional PotentialNCL9:07amNETCENTRICNetccentric in JV to launch Web 3.0 NFT Creator PlatformNIM8:54amNIMYRESDrilling Confirms Gossan DiscoveryNRX9:18amNORONEXLTDAssays Highlight Potential Gold Extension to Lynx DepositNTO8:44amNITRO SOFTNitro Q2 2022 UpdateNTO8:39amNITRO SOFTNitro Q2 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CNXM8:24amNEXUS MINSMore Broad High-Grade Gold Intersections at Crusader-TemplarNYM9:25amNARRYERDrill Targets defined at Narryer NI-CU-PGE ProjectNYR9:02amNYRADAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4COD68:43amOD6METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOEC8:14amORBITALOrbital UAV signs new $3.5M contract with Singapore customerOSM9:32amOSMONDExploration Update - Soil Survey CommencedOXX9:15amOCTANEXEast Yilgarn Projects UpdatePDN8:15amPALADINQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022PDN8:14amPALADINQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022PGC9:13amPARAGONTrading UpdatePLY9:16amPLAYSIDEPlaySide Launches Third Party Publishing DivisionPRU8:15amPERSEUSJune quarter reportRED8:20amRED 5 LTDQuarterly activities reportRIM9:30amRIMFIREPlatinum - palladium diamond drilling updateRON8:45amRONINExploration Update - Vetas ProjectRRL8:14amREGISQuarterly Results and Growth Outlook PresentationRRL8:14amREGISQuarterly Activities ReportRXL9:23amROX RESCo-funded Diamond Drilling Commences at Mt FisherS3N8:21amSENSORE LTNorth Darlot RC Results Confirm Untested Gold SystemSCU8:41amSTEMCELLEntitlement Issue ProspectusSER9:11amSTRATEGICJune 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsSGC8:15amSACGASCONandino Drilling UpdateSHN8:55amSUNSHGOLDSoils & Mineralogical Study Confirm Rare Earth Potential RWSOM9:14amSOMNOMEDQuarterly Cash Flow ReportSOM9:12amSOMNOMEDRecord Q4 and delivers on FY22 revenue guidanceSRG8:14amSRGGLOBAL$90m Term Contracts with Northern Star and Meridian EnergyTCG9:32amTURACOGOLDDrilling Results Confirm Satama as over 2km Gold DiscoveryTG18:23amTECHGENJackadgery Gold Maiden RC CommencesTLM8:13amTALISMANHigh-Priority Targets for Major New Drilling Push in NSWVUL8:36amVULCAN ELocal Council Approvals and License GrantWMG8:50amWESTERNLTDDisseminated Sulphides seen over 300m in Hole MTD020ZEO9:38amZEOTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportZNC8:33amZENITH MINPositive Lithium Metallurgy


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

9.40am-3.40pm  Tuesday 26th July


CodeTimeNameHeading4DX9:41am4DMEDICALAmended Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C - Q4 FY202299L10:32amNINETYNINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CACP12:45pmAUDALIAMedcalf Project Updated Pre-feasibility Study ResultsAXE2:27pmARCHER MATQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CBBX10:04amBBXMINERALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBPM12:11pmBPM MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBRV12:55pmBIGRIVGOLDBorborema Extension Drilling results incl. 33m @ 4.27g/t AuCNJ10:07amCONICO LTDDrilling Commences at RybergCOI9:40amCOMETRIDGEMahalo North gas production passes 760 McfdCPT12:02pmCIPHERPTReinstatement to official quotationCPT9:50amCIPHERPTCPT Provides Positive Funding and Operational UpdateCUE11:15amCUEQuarterly Activities ReportCV111:15amCV CHECKQuarterly Activities Report - CV1 grows revenue and marginsCV111:07amCV CHECKAppendix 4C for Q4 FY22DBO1:56pmDIABLOAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDBO1:53pmDIABLOQuarterly Activities ReportDDT11:12amDATADOTTrading UpdateDMM10:05amDMCMININGExploration to Commence - Fraser Range and RavensthorpeEXR12:23pmELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B June 2022EZZ12:14pmEZZ LIFEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFAU9:49amFIRST AUUpdate on Talga Project JV and Farm-InFOD11:56amFOOD REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportG882:41pmMILEQuarterly Activities ReportG882:35pmMILEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGGG2:57pmGREENLANDDraft Exploitation Licence Decision and White Paper ReviewGRR9:51amGRANGEGRR - Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 30 June 2022GSS11:44amGENETICSIGClinical trial recruitment completed for US enteric kitHFR10:31amHIGHFIELDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHXG1:45pmHEXAGONJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BIIQ10:19amINOVIQ LTDPositive SubB2M IHC Results for MelanomaIPC12:49pmIM PACIFICProfit GuidanceIVZ9:41amINVICTUSInvictus Environmental Impact Assessment Renewal ApprovedJPR9:42amJUPITERENGUpdate on Gas Utilisation PlanLCE1:01pmLOND CITYProfit GuidanceMEK9:44amMEEKAMETHighest Grade Rare Earth Assays to Date from Circle ValleyMQR12:57pmMARQUEEExploration Update - July 2022MR13:05pmMONTEMTM-REX Pre-Feasibility PresentationMR11:24pmMONTEMMR1 Pre-Feasibility Studies ResultsMRL10:07amMAYURDFS Update For CCL Quicklime Project Phase 1MRZ1:19pmMONT ROYALAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportMRZ1:19pmMONT ROYALQuarterly Activities ReportMTB10:29amMT BURGESSAssay Results Nxuu Polymetallic DepositMYR9:41amMYERTrading Update for FY22ODE11:55amODESSAMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPCK10:28amPAINCHEKPCK receives funding for 12 month pilot in Welsh care homesPVE12:13pmPO VALLEYRevised and updated Competent Persons Report on PVE assetsRIM9:44amRIMFIRETrading HaltRR13:08pmREACHRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRVS9:52amREVASUMRVS Appoints New Chief Executive OfficerSKS1:03pmSKS TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSMI12:39pmJewellery Box Drillhole Delivers Exceptional Gold InterceptSMX12:55pmS-MATTERSSMX Announces Merger With Lionheart III CorpSNX11:42amSIERRA NEVDrilling commences at Blackhawk Porphyry Project, USATAM10:29amTANAMIQuarterly Activities & Appendix 5BTMG11:39amTRIGG MINJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BXAM11:14amXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 30 June 2022ZIM2:55pmZIMPLATSQuarterly Activities Report


----------



## barney (27 July 2022)

10.03am Tuesday 27th July


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1AE​09:02:00​AURORAENER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​ADD​09:26:00​ADAVALE​Adavale raising up to $3M to accelerate nickel exploration​AGC​08:33:00​AGCLTD​Grandview Drilling Underway​ALC​08:34:00​ALCIDION​Q4 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​APC​08:40:00​AUSPOTASH​Disclosure Document​APC​08:34:00​AUSPOTASH​Non-renounceable Entitlement Offer​AR1​09:30:00​AUST RES​Austral June 2022 Quarterly Report​ARO​08:20:00​ASTRO RES​GRV: Leichhardt Hole Confirms IOCG Potential​ASN​09:16:00​ANSON RES​Further 87% Increase in Li Grades of Mississippian Units​AVR​09:02:00​ANTERIS​Appendix 4C Clarification and Upcoming Milestones​AX8​09:27:00​ACCELERATE​Woodie Woodie North Manganese Indicates DSO Potential​AZS​09:08:00​AZURE MINS​Azure Completes Sale of Mexican Assets​AZY​08:21:00​ANTIPA MIN​Revised Citadel CY 2022 Exploration Programme and Spend​BET​09:51:00​BETMAKTECH​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​BLZ​09:30:00​BLAZE MIN​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​BRK​08:25:00​BROOKSIDE​SWISH Development Drilling​BRN​09:03:00​BRAINCHIP​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report​BTH​08:24:00​BIGTINCAN​Q4 FY22 Appendix 4C and Commentary​BYE​09:25:00​BYRON ENER​Company Activity Update​BYH​09:39:00​BRYAH RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​C1X​08:22:00​COSMOSEXP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​C29​09:33:00​C29METALS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​CAD​09:17:00​CAENEUS​Second Major Drilling Program Underway at Pardoo​CBE​08:32:00​COBRE​Significant New Copper Discovery at the Ngami Copper Project​CIO​09:36:00​CONNECTIO​Suspension from Official Quotation​CLU​09:21:00​CLUEY LTD​June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​CM8​09:00:00​CROWD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​CML​08:23:00​CHASE MINE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​CMM​09:23:00​CAPMETALS​Amended Quarterly Activities Report/Appendix 5B​CMM​08:42:00​CAPMETALS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​CMX​08:26:00​CHEMX​Jamieson Tank Manganese & HPMSM Project Update​CPH​09:14:00​CRESO​Trading Halt​CPN​08:21:00​CASPIN​Outstanding Drill Results at Serradella PGE-Ni-Cu Prospect​CPT​09:57:00​CIPHERPT​Trading halt​CTM​09:20:00​CENTAURUS​Jaguar Taking Shape as a Globally Significant Nickel Project​CXO​09:38:00​CORE EXP​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 June 2022​CY5​09:51:00​CYGNUSGOLD​Trading Halt​CZR​09:40:00​COZIRONRES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​DAL​08:24:00​DALAROO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​DCG​08:22:00​DECMIL GRP​Decmil Updates FY22 Guidance​DLT​09:22:00​DELTADRONE​DLT Signs Contract with Assmang's Khumani Iron Ore​DRO​09:34:00​DRONE​Repeat $500k Order with US Government Agency​DVL​09:51:00​DORSAVI​Trading Halt​DVP​08:29:00​DEVELOP​30 June Cashflow Report​DVP​08:27:00​DEVELOP​30 June Quarterly Activities Report​DXB​08:38:00​DIMERIX​Quarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report​EBR​08:25:00​EBR SYSTEM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​EFE​09:39:00​EASTERNRES​Appendix 5B​EFE​09:37:00​EASTERNRES​Quarterly Activities Report​EIQ​08:22:00​ECHOIQLTD​New Clinical Study with World-Leading US Teaching Hospital​ELS​09:49:00​ELSIGHT​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​EVZ​08:20:00​EVZ LTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report-Amendment​FCT​09:29:00​FIRSTWAVE​FY22 Q4 Shareholder Update​FCT​09:23:00​FIRSTWAVE​FY22 Q4 Activity Report and Appendix 4C​FDV​09:19:00​FRONT D V​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​FGL​09:24:00​FRUGLGROUP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​FLN​09:23:00​FREELANCER​1H22 Results Commentary​FLN​09:21:00​FREELANCER​1H22 Results Presentation​FLN​09:20:00​FREELANCER​2022 Interim Financial Report & Appendix 4D​FME​08:22:00​FUTURE MET​High grade Ni-Cu-PGE sulphides confirmed at Panton​FMS​08:44:00​FLINDERS​Quarterly Cashflow Report​FMS​08:42:00​FLINDERS​Quarterly Activities Report​GBE​09:49:00​GLOBE MET​Voluntary Suspension​GBR​08:25:00​GREATBOULD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - June 22​GCY​08:22:00​GASCOYNE​Appendix 5B​GCY​08:22:00​GASCOYNE​Quarterly Activities Report​GEN​08:22:00​GENMIN​US$10 million cash payment received​GIB​10:02:00​GIBBRIVER​Iroquois Zinc-Lead Project Update​GIB​08:50:00​GIBBRIVER​STK: Iroquois Zinc-Lead Project Update​GNM​08:28:00​GREATNORTH​Three high grade zones defined at Douglas Creek discovery​GRV​08:20:00​GREENVALE​Leichhardt Hole Confirms IOCG Potential​HZN​09:27:00​HOR OIL​WZ 12-8E A8 - Progress Report​IDX​09:43:00​INTEG DIAG​Market Update​IGO​08:54:00​IGOLIMITED​June 2022 Quarter Presentation​IGO​08:45:00​IGOLIMITED​June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​IHL​09:45:00​INHEALTH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​IIQ​09:12:00​INOVIQ LTD​IIQ Appendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report - June 2022​IND​08:21:00​INDUSTRIAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​KAU​08:27:00​KAISERREEF​Quarterly Cashflow Report​KAU​08:26:00​KAISERREEF​Quarterly Activities Report​KFM​08:23:00​KINGFISHER​Broad Zones of Anomalous REEs Discovered in Mick Well Clays​KTG​09:58:00​KTIG​Trading Halt​KTG​09:57:00​KTIG​Pause in Trading​LAW​10:03:00​LAWFINANCE​Quarterly Activities Report - June 2022 Quarter​LEL​08:25:00​LITHENERGY​Exploration Well Advanced, Rig Secured for Lithium Drilling​LGM​09:23:00​LEGACY MIN​Geophysics Defines Porphyry Copper-Gold Targets at Rockley​LGP​09:03:00​LITTLEGRN​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​LIN​09:35:00​LINDIAN​Voluntary Suspension​LM8​08:42:00​LUNNONMET​Quarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022​LM8​08:39:00​LUNNONMET​Quarterly Activities Report - June 2022​LNU​09:40:00​LINIUSTECH​Trading Halt​LOM​08:25:00​LUCAPA​Historic 170 Carat Pink Diamond Recovered at Lulo​LRS​08:28:00​LATRES​Drilling continues to show high-grade Lithium - Salinas​LSR​08:22:00​LODESTAR​Earaheedy-Imbin Electromagnetic Surveys Commence​M3M​08:23:00​M3MINING​M3 Mining discovers strong EM conductor at Victoria Bore​MAD​08:51:00​MADERGROUP​Market Guidance Exceeded & Q4 FY22 Operational Update​MAN​08:23:00​MANDRK RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​MCR​09:18:00​MINCOR​Mincor announces Managing Director transition​MDR​09:55:00​MEDADVISOR​MDR successfully completes Institutional Entitlement Offer​MEM​08:46:00​MEMPHASYS​Trading Halt​MLS​08:22:00​METALS AUS​Bulk Graphite Concentrate Finalised for Battery Testing​MMC​09:11:00​MITRE​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​MMI​09:54:00​METROMININ​Trading Halt​MPR​09:28:00​MPOWER​$1.7M Commitment received to Fast Track Renewable Portfolio​MRR​08:27:00​MINREXRES​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports​MTH​09:34:00​MITHRIL​CONTINUED HIGH-GRADE DRILLING AT EL REFUGIO, COPALQUIN​MXR​09:41:00​MAXIMUS​Drill programme commences at Wattle Dam Project - Golden Orb​MZZ​08:24:00​MATADOR​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​NC6​08:20:00​NANOLLOSE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​NOX​09:30:00​NOXOPHARM​June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​NUH​09:24:00​NUHEARA​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​NVX​08:25:00​NOVONIX​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​NWC​09:25:00​NEWWORLDR​Trading Halt​OAR​09:04:00​OAR RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​OBM​08:23:00​ORABANDA​June 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports​ODA​10:00:00​ORCODA LIM​Quarterly Activity Report & Cashflow Report​OMX​09:11:00​ORANGE​Quarterly Cashflow Report​OMX​09:09:00​ORANGE​Quarterly Activities Report​ORI​08:24:00​ORICA​Orica Investor Day Presentation​ORR​08:21:00​ORECORP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​PAM​09:21:00​PA METALS​Reung Kiet Lithium Project Exploration Target​PGD​09:30:00​PEREGOLD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​PNN​08:32:00​POWERMIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​PNR​08:47:00​PANTORO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​PNT​09:24:00​PANTHER​Second Drill Program Commences at Burtville East​POD​08:20:00​PODIUM​Quarterly Cashflow Report​POD​08:20:00​PODIUM​Quarterly Activities Report​POL​09:39:00​POLYMETALS​Response to ASX Price Query​PPY​09:10:00​PAPYRUS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​PPY​09:08:00​PAPYRUS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​PRX​09:27:00​PRODGOL​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report June 2022​PYC​08:22:00​PYC THERAP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​PYR​09:17:00​PAYRIGHT​Q4 FY22 Trading Update​RAP​09:22:00​RESAPP​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​RBD​07:30:00​RESTBRANNZ​Profit Guidance​RBX​08:56:00​RESOURCE B​RBX Further Expands Footprint at Mitre Hill REE Project​RDT​09:52:00​RED DIRT​Further Outstanding Gold Assays including 7m @ 15.3g/t Au​RDT​08:58:00​RED DIRT​Sparrow North Pegmatite Swarm Discovery​RFR​10:01:00​RAFAELLA​RFR Completes $2.1m Private Placement​SBM​08:33:00​ST.BARBARA​Quarterly Report Q4 FY22​SCL​08:23:00​SCHROLE GP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​SES​09:32:00​SECOS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​SHO​09:47:00​SPORTSH​Appendix 4C - Cash Flow Report​SHO​09:42:00​SPORTSH​Quarterly Activities Report​SIS​08:56:00​SIMBLE​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report​SKF​09:50:00​SKYFII​Skyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C​SLB​09:16:00​STELAR​Stelar Metals progresses drilling at Evelyn Dam IOCG Project​SLR​09:16:00​SILVERLAKE​Quarterly Activities Report​SLS​08:20:00​SOLSTICE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​SNG​09:09:00​SIRENGOLD​Trading Halt​SRK​08:25:00​STRIKE​Environmental Works Approval Received for Ashburton Port​SRZ​08:52:00​STELLAR​More Outstanding Tin Intersections from Severn Infill Holes​SSH​08:42:00​SSHGROUP​SSH Group Ltd Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​STK​10:02:00​STRICKLAND​GIB: Iroquois Zinc-Lead Project Update​STK​08:50:00​STRICKLAND​Iroquois Zinc-Lead Project Update​STN​08:57:00​SATURN MET​Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report​SWT​08:43:00​SWTZDIVGRO​Distribution for month ending 31 July 2022​TGM​09:46:00​THETA​Trading Halt​TIE​08:36:00​TIETTO​Tietto Hits 12m @ 20.96 g/t Gold in AG Core Infill Drilling​TKM​09:43:00​TREKMET​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​TNG​09:06:00​TNG​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​TTI​09:55:00​TRAFFIC​Extension of TasNetworks Contract for up to $5 million​W2V​09:20:00​WAY2VAT​Trading Halt​WBC​08:01:00​WESTPAC​Westpac Market Update​WCN​08:21:00​WHITECLIFF​June 2022 Quarterly Reports​WIA​08:25:00​WIA​Further significant gold intercepts at Kokoseb​WRM​09:06:00​WHITEROCK​972 g/t Gold Intercept, Gap Zone, Morning Star Gold Mine​WYX​08:20:00​WESTERNYIL​Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B - June 2022​X2M​09:26:00​X2MCONNECT​Results of Institutional Offer under Entitlement Offer​Z2U​09:53:00​ZOOM2U​Investor Presentation​Z2U​09:51:00​ZOOM2U​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2022)

Well, there's a rush of Quarterlies there !
Probably seen as poor form to leave it till the last day (Friday)

Thanks Barney


----------



## barney (27 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Thanks Barney




Cheers DF   There are plenty indeed.

Update today (Tuesday) from 10.03am-3.48pm


CodeTimeNameHeadingA4N12:50pmALPHA HPAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportACS1:21pmACCENT RESQuarterly Activities ReportACS1:19pmACCENT RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAGD12:16pmAUST GOLDAustral Gold Reports Encouraging Results at CasposoAHQ3:11pmALLEGIANCEResponse to ASX Aware QueryALD11:56amAMPOLAmpol Completes Divestment of Gull in New ZealandAQD12:46pmAUSQUESTDrilling Update Hamilton Copper ProjectAR13:09pmAUST RESApplication for quotation of securities - AR1AR13:06pmAUST RESRelease of Shares from RestrictionAZY1:30pmANTIPA MINNotification of cessation of securities - AZYBBX11:20amBBXMINERALRecent assays indicate mineralisation from surfaceBIO1:25pmBIOME AUSTApplication for quotation of securities - BIOBIR10:37amBIRFINApplication for quotation of securities - BIRBIR10:36amBIRFINs.708A Cleansing NoticeBKI12:53pmBKI INVESTChange of Director's Interest NoticeBOT10:33amBOTANIXEuroz Hartleys Healthcare Conference PresentationBYH2:34pmBRYAH RESOMH: 30 June 2022 Quarterly Market UpdateCHL3:37pmCAMPLIFYJune Quarter updated Appendix 4CCIA1:55pmCHAMP IRONNotice of Annual General Meeting/Proxy FormCLE10:22amCYCLONEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCOL2:08pmCOLESGROUPAdvance Notice - 2022 Full Year ResultsCOL1:42pmCOLESGROUPApplication for quotation of securities - COLCTW2:45pmCITIWARRCitiFirst Warrants over ILU Adjustment Implications DemergerCTW10:24amCITIWARRCitiFirst JHX Instalment MINIs Dividend Announcement FinalCU610:43amCLARITY PHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCYP12:19pmCYNATA THRQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CDCN3:40pmDACIANGOLD2022 Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves updateDYL1:51pmD YELLOWVMY: Scheme of arrangement becomes effectiveEAI1:59pmELL ASIANDaily NTAEAI10:51amELL ASIANUpdate - Notification of buy-back - EAIEEG10:51amEMPIRE ENEAppointment of Chief Financial OfficerFIL1:43pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL39FIL1:43pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL15FIL1:43pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL14FIL1:42pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL76FIL1:42pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL43FIL1:42pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL07FIL1:41pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL31FIL1:41pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL26FIL1:40pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL21FIL1:38pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL11FIL1:38pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL37FIL1:36pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL08FIL1:35pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL10FIL1:33pmFIDELITYmFund - Target Market Determination - FIL64FIL1:32pmFIDELITYmFund - Additional Information Booklet - FIL64FIL1:32pmFIDELITYmFund - Product Disclosure Statement - FIL64FIN3:45pmFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BGCI12:08pmGRYPHONNet Tangible Asset BackingGNX3:32pmGENEXPOWERCeasing to be a substantial holderGSS10:16amGENETICSIGQuarterly update and Appendix 4CHPI11:53amHOTELPROPJun 2022 Distribution DRP Issue PriceHRZ12:14pmHORIZONShare Purchase Plan ResultsICG3:03pmINCA MINLSAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow Report - June 2022ICG3:03pmINCA MINLSQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022ILU3:41pmILUKA RESForm 603 Notice of Initial Substantial Holder for SRXIMI1:52pmINFINITYAppendix 5B Quarter Ended 30 June 2022IMI1:50pmINFINITYQuarterly Activities Report for period ended 30 June 2022JMS12:08pmJUPITER MResults of Annual General MeetingKFE11:58amKOGIRONAgbaja Updated Scoping StudyKSN10:30amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities ReportKSN10:22amKINGSTONAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKSS10:53amKLEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLAW10:05amLAWFINANCEAppendix 4CLAW10:03amLAWFINANCEQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022 QuarterLKO2:49pmLAKES OILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLMA1:17pmFRANKLINmFund - Product Disclosure Statement - LMA07LYK12:08pmLYKOSMETALApplication for quotation of securities - LYKMAY11:04amMELBANAZapato-1ST Drilling UpdateMCR12:20pmMINCORQuarterly Activities ReportMCR12:14pmMINCORQuarterly Cashflow ReportMDR11:20amMEDADVISORInitial Director's Interest NoticeMDR11:18amMEDADVISORFinal Director's Interest NoticeMDR11:15amMEDADVISORCleansing Notice - PlacementMDR11:00amMEDADVISORApplication for quotation of securities - MDRMEZ2:57pmMERIDIAND&O Ongoing Disclosure Notice - multipleMFF3:37pmMFFCAPITALAppendix 4G & Corporate Governance StatementMFF3:34pmMFFCAPITALDividend/Distribution - MFFMFF3:33pmMFFCAPITALAppendix 4E 2022 Full Year Results & DividendMGG1:59pmMOGULGAMESNotification of cessation of securities - MGGMLM10:46amMETALLICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMMI10:26amMETROMININJuly 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportMOT12:07pmMETINCOMEDaily Fund UpdateMSI3:30pmMULTISTACKResults of MeetingMXT11:20amMETMASTERDaily Fund UpdateNAB10:33amNAT. BANKNotification of cessation of securities - NABNBI2:34pmNBGCITRUSTDaily NTA for 26.07.2022NGY3:37pmNUENERGYRequest for Trading HaltNGY2:39pmNUENERGYTrading HaltNGY1:03pmNUENERGYPause in TradingNOL2:19pmNOBLEOAKJoint Company Secretary AppointmentNWH3:47pmNRWHOLDLTDNRW Full Year Results - Date & Conference Call DetailsNXL10:24amNUIX LTDAppointment of General Counsel and Company SecretaryODA10:10amORCODA LIMJuly 2022 Quarter Highlights - Corporate PresentationOMH2:41pmOM HLDNGSMedia Release Higher Q2 2022 Ferroalloys ProductionOMH2:35pmOM HLDNGSOM Sarawak Ferroalloys Production UpdateOMH2:34pmOM HLDNGS30 June 2022 Quarterly Market UpdateOML3:06pmOOHMEDIABecoming a substantial holderOZM12:08pmOZAURUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPAB11:58amPATRYSChange in substantial holdingPCG11:39amPENGANANotification of cessation of securities - PCGPCI12:25pmPERPCREDITDaily Net Tangible Asset StatementPGG3:15pmPARTNERSGGPGG NAV Estimate as of 20.07.2022PXX1:24pmPOLARXResults of MeetingRAC3:02pmRACEONCORAC Quarterly Investor PresentationREA12:55pmREA GROUPNotice of Release of Full Year Results to the MarketREC12:27pmRECHARGEApplication for quotation of securities - RECREX10:13amREG EX HLDACCC Gives Clearance For Purchase of CobhamRFX2:02pmREDFLOWCleansing StatementRFX1:59pmREDFLOWApplication for quotation of securities - RFXRFX11:25amREDFLOWRedflow signs first large scale deployment of Gen3 batteriesRND1:11pmRAND MINEKJV Exploration Report June 2022 QuarterRNX2:16pmRENEGADEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRVR11:21amREDRIVERRed River Resources June 2022 Quarterly Investor WebinarSHP10:07amSOUTH HARZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSLR10:54amSILVERLAKEQuarterly Activities Report - RevisedSMI10:21amCompletion of PlacementSMI10:18amApplication for quotation of securities - SMISRI3:47pmSIPA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSRI3:46pmSIPA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSRX3:41pmSIERRARUTForm 603 Notice of Initial Substantial Holder from ILUSZL3:00pmSEZZLE INCPause in tradingT3D2:04pm333DAppendix 4CT3D2:04pm333DQuarterly Activities ReportTBA11:14amTOMBOLANotice of General Meeting and Associated MaterialsTBR12:59pmTRIBUNEEKJV Exploration Report June 2022 QuarterTEK12:26pmTHORN TECHChange of Director's Interest Notice - A WaislitzTG111:30amTECHGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTGM2:39pmTHETATGME Underground Mine Feasibility Study Information BookletTGM2:39pmTHETATheta Gold to present at Sparks Plus Australian Equities DayTGM2:23pmTHETATheta Gold's TGME Project DFS confirms NPV of AUD432 MillionTMR10:06amTEMPUSProposed issue of securities - TMRTMR10:06amTEMPUSProposed issue of securities - TMRTMR10:06amTEMPUSTempus Raises A$1M and Announces Entitlements OfferTTA2:01pmTTA HOLDINSample Proxy FormTTA2:01pmTTA HOLDINNotice of Annual General MeetingTTA1:59pmTTA HOLDIN2022 AGM Access LetterVMY1:51pmVIMY RESScheme of arrangement becomes effectiveVRS10:53amVERISUpdate - Notification of buy-back - VRSWA112:17pmWA1 RESJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportWIN2:40pmWIDGIEWidgie Nickel Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BWLD11:09amWELLARDUte Repurchase Further ExtensionWNR2:36pmWINGARA AGAppendix 4GWNR2:16pmWINGARA AGCorporate Governance StatementWNR2:14pmWINGARA AGAnnual Report to shareholdersWNR2:13pmWINGARA AGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportXRO2:09pmXEROApplication for quotation of securities - XROYBR11:23amYELLOWBRICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report


----------



## barney (27 July 2022)

Just realised I posted both Lists today saying Tuesday ... Doh!    It is of course *Wednesday* the 27th.


----------



## barney (29 July 2022)

Been away so no yesterday sorry. 3.58pm Friday 29th July 2022


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG7:55amVICTORYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report3DA11:05amAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3DP7:57amPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV Update3DP7:56amPOINTERRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report3MF2:09pm3DMETALFLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report5GG7:58amPENTANETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report9SP1:48pm9SPOKESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report9SP1:30pm9SPOKESPreliminary Final ReportA3D9:33amAURORALABSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAAJ7:56amARUMA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAAP3:54pmAUSAGRIPROQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - June 2022AAR9:10amASTRALQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportABE9:15amAUBONDEXCHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportABX9:24amABXGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportACP3:10pmAUDALIAJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BACU8:41amACUMENTISPreliminary Final Results for the Year Ended 30 June 2022ACU8:38amACUMENTISPreliminary Final ReportACU8:37amACUMENTISQuarterly Activity Report (Appendix 4C)ACU8:33amACUMENTISQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADD7:52amADAVALENon-Renounceable Rights Issue ProspectusADN8:54amANDROMEDAQuarterly Activities/Cash Flow Report (App 5B) - June 2022ADS9:34amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADT9:36amADRIATICQuarterly Activities Report & CashflowADX10:10amADXENERGYQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022ADX10:08amADXENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022AEE3:52pmAURA ENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAEI10:52amAERIS ENVQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CAFW7:58amAPPLYFLOWJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportAGD10:00amAUST GOLDQuarterly Activities ReportAGE8:47amQuarterly Activities Report and App 5B Cashflow - June 2022AGN7:55amARGENICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAGR8:44amAGUIA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAGR8:43amAGUIA RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAHF3:50pmAUSDAIRYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAII7:51amALMONTYAlmonty announces receipt of first drawdown of US$12.8mAIS9:40amAERISRESJUNE QUARTERLY REPORT PRESENTATIONAIS9:02amAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - JUNE 2022AJX11:40amALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CAKM9:05amASPIREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAKO7:58amAKORA RESJune Quarterly ReportAKP3:13pmAUDIOPIXELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAL37:51amAML3DQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportALA8:46amAROVELLAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportALM2:17pmALMAMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportALV7:57amALVOMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportALY3:48pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022ALY3:47pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022ALY7:55amALCHEMYRESLithium and Gold Exploration UpdateAM77:55amARCADIALTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAMA8:00amAMA GROUP4Q22 Quarterly Cash Flow and Activities ReportAMM7:56amARMADAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportANL7:51amAMANI GOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportANX11:56amANAXMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAOA12:51pmAUSMONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAON8:41amAPOLLO MINJune 2022 Quarterly ReportAPG2:52pmAUSTPAC RQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAQC7:47amAUSPACCOALQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsAQD8:55amAUSQUESTQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAQI7:57amALICANTOQuarterly Activities ReportAQI7:56amALICANTOQuarterly Cash FlowAQX9:22amALICEQUEENTrading HaltARO10:25amASTRO RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportARV9:09amARTEMISQuarterly Activities ReportARV9:06amARTEMISQuarterly Cash Flow ReportAS210:28amASKARI METQuarterly Activities ReportAS210:26amASKARI METQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportASR7:50amASRAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAT18:33amATOMO DIAGQuarterly Activity Report - 30 June 2022AT18:26amATOMO DIAGAppendix 4C - 30 June 2022ATC11:04amALTECH CHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportATL8:14amAPOLLO T&LMerger UpdateATP11:48amATLASPEARLJune 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CAUH7:58amAUSTCHINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUK3:32pmAUMAKE LTDQuarterly Activities ReportAUK3:30pmAUMAKE LTDAppendix 4C - Cash Flow ReportAUN11:18amAURUMINQuarterly Activities ReportAUN11:12amAURUMINQuarterly Cashflow ReportAVE8:34amAVECHOJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CAWV11:49amANOVAMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAX89:56amACCELERATEQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsAYI3:37pmA1 INVESTQuarterly App4CAYM3:22pmAUSTUNITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAYT9:30amAYTMETALSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BAZS9:14amAZURE MINSQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportBAT7:46amBATTMINJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportBAT7:45amBATTMINJune 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportBBT8:57amBLUEBETQuarterly Activities ReportBBT8:56amBLUEBETQ4 FY22 Investor PresentationBBT8:54amBLUEBETQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBBX9:54amBBXMINERALNear Surface Platinum, Iridium, and Rhodium MineralisationBC82:42pmBLACK CATQuarterly Activities ReportBC82:41pmBLACK CATAppendix 5BBC87:59amBLACK CATShallow High-Grades Continue at Myhree Open PitBDM8:11amBURGUNDYDMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBDM8:08amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy announces final Naujaat bulk sample resultsBDT9:10amBIRDDOGBDT - Business Update & June 2022 Appendix 4CBEM12:20pmBLACKEARTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBEX8:52amBIKE XCHGInvestor PresentationBEX8:50amBIKE XCHGQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activity ReportBEZ3:03pmBESRAGOLDJune 2022 Quarter Activities ReportBEZ3:00pmBESRAGOLDJune 2022 Quarter Appendix 5BBFC8:24amBEST GLOBTrading UpdateBGD8:24amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Cashflow ReportBGD8:21amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportBIR1:05pmBIRFINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBKY8:40amBERKELEYQuarterly Report June 2022BLU10:38amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBLY9:28amBOARTSecond Quarter 2022 Appendix 4CBME10:11amBLACKMOUNTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMG2:26pmBMGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BBMH12:23pmBAUMARTQuarterly Report & Appendix 4C - June 2022BMT9:22amBEAMTREEHDBeamtree Trading UpdateBNL2:32pmBLUESTARQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBNL2:21pmBLUESTARMaiden Serenity Helium Well UpdateBOA2:45pmAddendum to the June 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportBOT2:11pmBOTANIXQuarterly activities report and Appendix 4CBRU1:41pmBURUENERGYQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - June 2022BTR12:40pmBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Activities ReportBTR12:37pmBRIGHTSTAQuarterly Cashflow ReportBUY9:29amBOUNTY OILQuarterly Activities Report & App 5B - QTR ended June 2022BYE9:36amBYRON ENERQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportCAD10:02amCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCAE3:43pmCANNINDAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCAE9:41amCANNINDAHHole 11 Continues to ImpressCAG11:22amCAPE RANGEQuarterly Activities ReportCAG11:19amCAPE RANGEAppendix 4C - Cash Flow ReportCAY8:53amCANYONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCBE8:45amCOBREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCBR7:59amCARBON REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCEL9:40amCHAL EXPQuarterly Cashflow ReportCEL9:39amCHAL EXPQuarterly Activities ReportCG11:34pmCARBONXTManagement PresentationCG11:33pmCARBONXTCapital raise to support Kentucky production facility and JVCG110:37amCARBONXTJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportCG110:22amCARBONXTAppendix 4CCG110:07amCARBONXTTrading HaltCG19:53amCARBONXTPause in TradingCHM9:40amCHIMERICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCIO1:32pmCONNECTIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCL83:15pmCARLYHOLDJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCLA7:54amCELRESTrading HaltCLB9:02amCANDY CLUBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCMD3:54pmCASSISUSMIAppendix 5BCMD3:53pmCASSISUSMIQuarterly Activities ReportCMO2:20pmCOSMOMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNB10:50amCARNABYRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNB9:34amCARNABYRESCopper Sulphides Intersected at Mt Hope & Lady Fanny SouthCNJ10:50amCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNQ9:14amCLEAN TEQJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCNR9:38amCANNON RESQuarterly Activities Report - June 22CNR9:37amCANNON RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - June 22COD8:30amCODAMINLTDJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsCPH9:31amCRESOSuspension from QuotationCPM8:22amCOOPERMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCPO8:25amCULPEOQuarterly Cashflow ReportCPO8:20amCULPEOQuarterly Activities ReportCPT9:48amCIPHERPTAppendix 4C and Activities ReportCPV9:26amCLEARVUEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCR17:57amCONSTELLJune 2022 Quarterly ReportCSF9:39amCATALANOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCSS9:08amCLEAN SEASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCTM9:13amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCTP8:55amCENT PETRLQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BCTQ10:00amCARETEQLTDCTQ Q4-FY22 ACTIVITIES REPORT & APPENDIX 4CCUF3:11pmCUFEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportCUL8:56amCULLEN RESAppendix 5BCUL8:56amCULLEN RESQuarterly Activities ReportCUS2:24pmCOPPERCopper Search Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportCVC3:32pmCVC LTDMarket Update and Dividend DetailsCVC3:27pmCVC LTDDividend/Distribution - CVCCVV10:12amCARAVELMINTrading HaltCVV9:48amCARAVELMINPause in TradingCXU10:10amCAULDRONTrading HaltCXU9:47amCAULDRONPause in TradingCY510:02amCYGNUSGOLDPresentation - Cygnus to acquire high-grade lithium projectCY510:01amCYGNUSGOLDCygnus to acquire high-grade lithium spodumene projectDAF7:53amDIS ALASKAQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022DAF7:53amDIS ALASKAQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022DBF3:07pmDUXTONFARMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDC27:51amDCTWOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDCC7:49amDIGITALXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDCN11:00amDACIANGOLDTarget's StatementDCN9:46amDACIANGOLDGMD:Bidder's Statement - GMD Recommended Takeover for DCNDCX9:44amDISCOVEXLady Fanny South IP Targets - CNBDCX7:58amDISCOVEXQuarterly Activities Report June 2022DCX7:58amDISCOVEXQuarterly Cashflow Report June 2022DDB7:49amDYNAMICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDEX9:13amDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Activities ReportDEX9:12amDUKEEXPLORAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDLM8:00amDOMINIONMNQuarterly activities report and quarterly cashflow reportDMC3:02pmDESGNMLKCOQ4 Business Update and Appendix 4CDMC9:25amDESGNMLKCOTrading HaltDME9:52amDOMEGOLDRevised Quarterly Activities ReportDMG8:56amDRAGONMOUNQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportDOC8:18amDOCTORCAREQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C for 2Q 2022DOR1:28pmDORIEMUSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDOR1:17pmDORIEMUSQuarterly Activity ReportDOU3:19pmDOUUGHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDRA9:53amDRAGLOBALDRA Agrees to Sell APAC Maintenance & Construction BusinessDRE9:25amDREDNOUGHTTrading HaltDRE8:56amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022DRE8:53amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022DTI7:56amDTI GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDTZ9:41amDOTZ NANOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDUG8:50amDUG TECHInvestor Presentation - July 2022DUG8:44amDUG TECHJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportDVL9:37amDORSAVIOffer StatementDVL9:36amDORSAVICEO Investor PresentationDVL9:33amDORSAVIdorsaVi Announces Capital RaisingDVL9:07amDORSAVIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDW89:14amDW8LIMITEDStrategic investor provides DW8 access of up to $10m fundingE2E2:33pmEONNRGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportE3312:30pmEAST33 LTDQ4 Quarterly Revenue update and Appendix 4CE799:54amE79GOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022E799:52amE79GOLDQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022EAX2:46pmENERGY ACTWaiver of Banking CovenantEBN9:01amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 July 2022ECT9:46amENVIRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEEG8:52amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities ReportEEG8:50amEMPIRE ENEAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEGR10:15amECOGRAFQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportEGY12:36pmENERGYTECHAppendix 4C and Cover Ltr qtr ending 30 June 2022EL81:11pmELEVATEURAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportELE12:43pmELMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportELT11:51amQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMR9:55amEMERALDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMR8:17amEMERALDExploration Results Continue to Demonstrate Strong PotentialENR7:52amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BENX7:57amENEGEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEOS1:56pmELEC OPTICStrategic Review UpdateEOS1:56pmELEC OPTICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportEPX9:17amEPT GLOBALQuarterly Activities ReportEPX9:16amEPT GLOBALQuarterly Appendix 4CEQE12:02pmEQUUS LTDRevised Quarterly Activities reportEQE10:09amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities ReportEQE10:03amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cash Flow ReportEQN1:27pmEQUINOXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEQX9:05amEQUATORIALJune 2022 Quarterly ReportERA8:27amERAQuarterly Activities ReportERL2:41pmEMPIRE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportERW2:40pmERRAWARRAErrawarra - Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsESS7:49amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEX18:02amEXOPHARMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CEXL9:53amELIXINOLQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CEXR8:49amELIXIR NRGCBM Operations UpdateFAL10:55amFALCONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFAU9:48amFIRST AUQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsFBR1:22pmFASTBRICKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFDR3:40pmFINDERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFEG9:22amFAR EASTQuarterly Activities Report/Appendix 5BFFF8:08amFORBIDDENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFHS3:51pmFREHIL MINQuarterly Activities ReportFHS3:49pmFREHIL MINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFIJ3:32pmFIJI KAVAQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportFLC8:36amFLUENCEFluence Q2 2022 Update PresentationFLC8:35amFLUENCEFluence Business Update for Q2 2022FLC8:30amFLUENCEAppendix 4C - QuarterlyFLO9:01amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 July 2022FME7:50amFUTURE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFRB7:48amFIREBIRDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFRE8:57amFIREBRICKJune 2022 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CFRS2:32pmFORRESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFRS8:19amFORRESTBounty East POW approvalFTZ9:25amFERTOZQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFTZ9:20amFERTOZQuarterly Activities ReportFXG12:49pmFELIX GOLDTrading HaltFXG12:30pmFELIX GOLDPause in TradingFXG7:48amFELIX GOLDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsFYI7:57amFYI RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGBZ1:11pmGBMRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGCA9:01amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 July 2022GCR2:27pmGOLD CROSSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGDF3:39pmGARDAPRGRP$40 million Debt Facility IncreaseGEN7:46amGENMINQuarterly Activities ReportGEN7:46amGENMINQuarterly Cashflow ReportGFN9:39amGEFEN INTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CGGE12:19pmGRAND GULFQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGIB1:37pmGIBBRIVERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGLL9:17amGAL ENERGYJune 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5BGLV3:17pmGLOBALOILGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGMD11:00amGEN MINSDCN: Target's StatementGMD9:46amGEN MINSBidder's Statement - GMD Recommended Takeover for DCNGMR10:04amGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGNM7:55amGREATNORTHQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsGO28:17amGO2PEOPLEGO2 June 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 4CGPR10:36amGEO PACQuarterly Activities Report and 5B Cashflow - June 2022GRL12:42pmGODOLPHINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 2022GSM2:14pmGOLDENSTATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGSN1:28pmGREATSOUTHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGSR7:54amGREENSTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGT17:59amGREENTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGTE7:45amGREAT WESTJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportGTE7:44amGREAT WESTJune 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportHAW8:28amHAWTHORNJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportHCD7:50amHYDROCARBQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHCH3:28pmHOT CHILIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHGL11:17amHUDSON INVQuarterly Report and Activity StatementHHR9:12amHARTSHEADQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHIL9:52amHILLSQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CHIO10:15amHAWSONSIROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHIQ12:50pmHITIQLTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CHMD9:03amHERAMEDQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportHMG1:36pmHAMELINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BHMX7:55amHAMMERJune Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BHPC10:41amHYDRATIONQ2 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)HPG9:34amHIPAGESAmended Q4 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CHRN9:43amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHZN11:03amHOR OILExtension of debt facilityIBC10:00amIRONBARKChange to Portfolio ValueIBX9:44amIMAGIONBIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICL3:04pmICENIGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportICN2:41pmICONENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportICT7:59amICOLLEGEQuarterly cash flow and activity reportIEC1:49pmINTRA ENGYQuarterly Cashflow ReportIEC1:44pmINTRA ENGYQuarterly Activities ReportIEQ1:23pmINTER.EQQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIG68:42amINTGRAPHITQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIGN12:43pmIGNITEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIKW12:05pmIKWEZIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIMA11:34amIMAGE RESMINERAL RESOURCE UPDATE WEST MINE NORTHIMA9:41amIMAGE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIMB1:46pmINTELLMGLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CINP8:20amINCENTIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIOD2:01pmIODMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIPX11:28amIPERIONXJune 2022 Quarterly ReportIR17:59amIRISMETALSQuarterly Report for the Period Ended 30 June 2022ITM8:11amITECHMINFranklyn Kaolin-Halloysite Prospect Reveals REE PotentialIVO9:57amINVIGORGRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIXR9:23amIONICRAREQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportIXU9:42amIXUPAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities ReportJAL8:53amJAMESONAppendix 5BJAL8:51amJAMESONQuarterly Activities ReportJPR9:35amJUPITERENGJun22 Appendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportJPR9:35amJUPITERENGJun22 Quarterly Activities ReportJTL9:53amJAYEXJune 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CKAI9:33amKAIROSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKAL11:06amKALGOORLIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKCN12:44pmKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKEY7:52amKEY PETROLJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BKGL10:00amKGLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - June 2022KIL2:08pmKILANDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C June 2022KIN7:49amKIN MININGQuarterly Activities ReportKIN7:49amKIN MININGQuarterly CashflowKKO1:39pmKINETIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKLI7:54amKILLIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BKLR3:15pmKAILIRESOUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKPO1:16pmKALINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKRM8:51amKINGSROSEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - June 2022KTA9:16amKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKTG11:36amKTIGJune 2022 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4CKTG9:52amKTIGKTIG signs MOU in nuclear sectorKZA7:54amKAZIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLAW2:43pmLAWFINANCECorrection to Appendix 4CLBT10:01amLABTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLCL7:55amLOS CERROSJune 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BLCT9:02amLIV CELLQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CLCY7:48amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities ReportLCY7:48amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLDR11:39amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Activities ReportLDR11:36amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Cash FlowLDX8:53amLUMOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLEG7:48amLEGENDMawson Exploration Activity UpdateLER12:53pmLEAF RESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLEX2:28pmLEFROYEXPJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportLEX2:27pmLEFROYEXPJune 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportLGM11:25amLEGACY MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 2022LIS10:39amLISENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLIT7:49amLITHIUMAUSLithium Australia Quarterly Activities Report - June 2022LKE7:57amLAKE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLME8:37amLIMEADEQ2 Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportLMG9:27amLATROBEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLNR9:19amLANTHANEINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLNU10:02amLINIUSTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLNU9:59amLINIUSTECHLinius Raises $1.155 MillionLPE12:44pmLPEHOLDINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLPM3:48pmLITHPLUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLRL2:35pmLABYRINTHQuarterly Cashflow ReportLRL2:32pmLABYRINTHQuarterly Activities ReportLSA3:19pmLACHLANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLVT9:10amLIVETILESTrading HaltLYK7:44amLYKOSMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM243:33pmMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM248:15amMAMBALTDCopper Flats Bedrock conductors identifiedM2M9:34amMTMALCOLMCalypso Exploration UpdateM3M7:53amM3MININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMAG8:24amMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022MAG8:22amMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Reports - June 2022MAY9:51amMELBANAQuarterly Activities Summary-Period Ended 30 June2022MCA9:12amMURRAY CODQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMCM9:49amMCMININGMCM Uitkomst Coal Sales & Marketing AgreementMCM9:49amMCMININGResponse to ASX Price Query LetterMDC9:11amMEDLABQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMEG8:42amMEGQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BMEK9:20amMEEKAMETQuarterly Cashflow ReportMEK9:18amMEEKAMETQuarterly Activities ReportMEL12:03pmMETGASCOQuarterly Activities and Appendix 5B June 2022MEM12:09pmMEMPHASYSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMEM10:39amMEMPHASYSSuspension from Official QuotationMEU12:44pmMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportMEU9:10amMARMOTAWelcome to Honey EaterMGG9:00amMOGULGAMESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMGH12:51pmMAAS GROUPMGH Capital Raising PresentationMGH12:50pmMAAS GROUPMGH Announces Capital RaisingMHI11:57amMERCHANTQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMIH9:54amMNC INVESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMKR11:22amMANUKARESMKR Mt Boppy Mineral Resources updateMKR10:39amMANUKARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMM111:24amMIDASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMM88:59amMED METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMMA8:30amMARONANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMNB9:26amMINBOS RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportMNB9:25amMINBOS RESQuarterly Activities ReportMNS9:29amMAGNISQuarterly Report/Appendix 5BMOB8:34amMOBILICOMQ2 FY22 Activities Report & Appendix 4CMOQ11:11amMOQLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - amendedMOQ9:47amMOQLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMOZ7:59amMOSAICMOZ - Appendix 4C - FY22 Quarter 4MOZ7:58amMOSAICMOZ - Market Update Q4MPR9:46amMPOWERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CMR11:59pmMONTEMQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportMRI10:15amMYREWARDSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMRL3:50pmMAYURQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportMRQ9:00amMRG METALS30.6.22 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMSG1:19pmMCSSERVICEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMTB11:23amMT BURGESSQuarterly Activities ReportMTB11:19amMT BURGESSJune Quarter Cash Flow ReportMTH11:03amMITHRILQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMTM2:08pmMTMONGERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMVB9:01amVE BANKSFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 July 2022MVL3:16pmMARVELGOLDJune Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMX17:56amMICRO-XMX1 - Quarterly Cash Flows and Activities StatementMXC10:06amMGC PHARMAUS$10M Financing Agreement signed with US Financier/InvestorMYL1:47pmMALLEERESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNAG12:43pmNAGAMBIEQuarterly Activities ReportNAG12:37pmNAGAMBIEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNC17:57amNICORESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNEU9:47amNEURENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNEW2:39pmNEW ENERGYCapital Return Approved by ShareholdersNEW2:30pmNEW ENERGYReturn of Capital - NEWNFL12:45pmNORFOLKQuarterly Activities ReportNFL12:34pmNORFOLKQuarterly Cashflow ReportNHE1:11pmNOBLHELIUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNIM8:59amNIMYRESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportNIS8:39amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022NIS8:35amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022NKL9:16amNICKELXLTDQuarterly Activities ReportNKL9:15amNICKELXLTDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportNML9:08amQuarterly Activities ReportNML8:57amQuarterly Cashflow ReportNMT1:29pmNEOMETALSQuarterly Cash Flow Report - June 2022NMT1:27pmNEOMETALSQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022NOU9:29amNOUMI LTDAppendix 4C and Activities Report for Q4 FY22NOV7:59amNOVATTIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNSM8:40amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Cashflow ReportNSM8:36amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities ReportNTI10:26amNEUROTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNTL1:28pmNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities/Cash Flow ReportNTU3:53pmNTH MINSQuarterly Activities ReportNTU3:51pmNTH MINSQuarterly Cash Flow ReportNVA11:44amNOVA MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWC9:36amNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWC9:34amNEWWORLDR$8 Million Placement to Advance the Antler Copper ProjectNWE7:51amNORWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWM2:46pmNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNXG7:48amNEXGENExploration Update and Commencement of 2022 Regional ProgramNYM9:25amNARRYERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BNZO2:51pmNZ OIL&GASQuarterly Activities ReportNZS1:55pmNZ COASTALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOAK3:05pmOAKRIDGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOCC12:04pmORTHOCELLAppendix 4C - QuarterlyODM8:21amODINQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BODY11:55amODYSSEYGLJune 2022 Quarterly ReportOEL10:05amOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOGC7:58amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Second Quarter Management Discussion & AnalysisOGC7:58amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Q2 Financial ReportOGC7:57amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold Reports Second Quarter 2022 Financial ResultsOGC7:57amOCEANAGOLDOceanaGold to Voluntary Delist from ASXOIL2:51pmOPTISCANOIL June 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4COKJ9:23amOAKAJEEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportOKR7:52amOKAPI RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportOKR7:52amOKAPI RESQuarterly Activities ReportOKU7:52amOKLO RESResults of First Court HearingOLL11:49amOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportONE8:18amONEVIEWQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOPL9:59amOPYLLIMITDOpyl - Business Update & Appendix 4CORN9:44amORION MINExtension of Share Purchase Plan Closing DateOSL9:57amONCOSILMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOSM9:19amOSMONDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportOSP9:07amOSPREY MEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOVN12:07pmOVENTUSUpdate - Appendix 4C for the Quarter ended 30 June 2022OXT7:49amOREXPLOREQuarterly activities and Appendix 4C cash flow reportsOXX11:53amOCTANEXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOZZ9:55amOZZRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPAC10:07amPACCURRENTFunds under management as at 30 June 2022PAM9:05amPA METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPBH8:24amPOINTSBETFY22Q4 Quarterly Activities/4C Report &Investor PresentationPCK3:01pmPAINCHEKResults of Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferPCK9:23amPAINCHEKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPCL8:00amPANCONTOption ProspectusPCL7:57amPANCONTQuarterly Activities ReportPCL7:57amPANCONTAppendix 5BPEB10:19amPACIFIC EDTrading HaltPEB9:50amPACIFIC EDPause in TradingPEK9:32amPEAKRAREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - June 2022 QtrPET1:13pmPHOSLOCKAppendix 4C Quarterly (Q2 2022)PEX8:37amPEEL MNGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPFT10:15amPURE FOODSSuccessful Completion of PlacementPGL7:58amPROSPA GRPPGL Trading Update 4Q22PGY12:26pmPILOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPHL10:10amPROPELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPKO7:56amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPLG8:45amPEARL GULLQuarterly Cash Flow Report - June 2022PLG8:43amPEARL GULLQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022PLY9:07amPLAYSIDEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPNM11:03amPACIFICNMLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 2022 QtrPNV12:56pmPOLYNOVOCEO Appointment - Swami RaotePO33:24pmPURIFLOHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPOD7:46amPODIUM5E PGM Results Confirm High Value Rhodium and IridiumPOS8:36amPOSEIDONQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022POS8:35amPOSEIDONQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022PRM9:23amPROMINENCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPSL8:42amPATERSONSGrace Project UpdatePTR3:19pmPETRATHERMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPUA7:47amPEAKMINLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPVE9:04amPO VALLEYPVE receives final approval for Podere Maiar gas productionPVS8:30amPIVOTALQ2 Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportPVW9:31amPVWRESLTDQuarterly Activities ReportPVW9:29amPVWRESLTDAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cashflow ReportPXS8:35amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPXS8:33amPHARMAXISQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPXX12:38pmPOLARXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQEM9:38amQEMLIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQGL12:14pmQNTMGRPHTECORRECT Quarterly Activity Report and App 5BQGL12:07pmQNTMGRPHTEQuarterly Activity Report and App 5BQHL3:29pmQUICKSTEPTrading Update and RestructuringQPM7:53amQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQRI11:51amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIQVE12:30pmQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVER3D9:27amR3D RESRCSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRAD8:35amRADIOPHARMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRAS7:54amRAGUSAQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022RAS7:48amRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022RBR12:55pmRBR GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRBX11:11amRESOURCE BQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRC112:09pmREDCASTLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRCW9:02amRIGHTCROWDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CRDM9:13amRED METALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRDN9:18amRAIDEN RESTrading HaltREC10:08amRECHARGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRFA7:55amRAREFOODSQuarterly Update & Appendix 4CRFR7:49amRAFAELLAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRFX9:21amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CRHY8:11amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - QuarterlyRIE8:53amRIEDEL RESAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportRIE8:53amRIEDEL RESQuarterly Activities ReportRIM3:38pmRIMFIREJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRLC2:35pmREEDYLCJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow reportRLF9:55amRLFAGTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRND8:17amRAND MINQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - June 2022RNE9:32amRENUENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRNT7:48amRENTDOTCOMJune 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 4CRNU11:55amRENASCORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRON12:23pmRONINRON June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BRXL9:30amROX RESQuarterly Cash Flow Report - June 2022RXL9:28amROX RESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022SCT8:59amSCOUTSECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSDR7:56amSITEMINDERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSFM1:04pmSANTAFEMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSGP9:35amSTOCKLANDCompletion of Retirement Living Sale and Business UpdateSGQ9:55amST GEORGEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSGR9:04amSTAR ENTUpdate on FY22 revenue, current trading & Queen's WharfSHE3:47pmSTONEHORSEQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportSHH1:37pmSHREE MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSI63:30pmSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSMI7:47amQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsSMN2:53pmSTRUCT MONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSMX8:33amS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSNG10:04amSIRENGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSNG10:04amSIRENGOLDSiren Receives Commitments to Raise $4.4mSNX11:01amSIERRA NEVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSOR7:55amSTRAT ELESOR Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CSP13:48pmSTHN X PAYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSPD9:01amSOUTHPALLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - June 22 QtrSPL9:39amSTARPHARMAQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CSPQ10:34amSUPERIORFourth Quarter Activities ReportSPQ9:54amSUPERIORQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSRJ9:28amSRJTECHNOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSST2:58pmSTEAMSHIPSST - 2021 Final Dividend Payment Date - CHANGESTM1:19pmSUN METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSTX7:50amSTRIKE ENE2Q22 Quarterly Activities Report & 5BSUB9:01amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 July 2022SVM8:52amSOVEREIGNJune 2022 Quarterly ReportSWP9:26amSWOOPHLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSZL8:04amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportT3K9:54amTEK OCEANAdditional Financing FacilityTBR7:58amTRIBUNEQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - June 2022TCO11:14amTRANSMETROQuarterly Activities reportTCO11:12amTRANSMETROQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTD19:50amTALI DIGIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTDO9:24am3D OILJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTEE9:13amTOPENDAppendix 5B June 2022 QuarterTEE9:13amTOPENDQuarterly Activities Report June 2022TEG8:49amTRIANGLEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsTEM8:03amTEMPESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTGA8:00amTHORN GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTHR9:34amTHORMININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTI112:11pmTOMBADORQuarterly Cashflow ReportTI112:08pmTOMBADORQuarterly Activities ReportTKL7:44amTRAKA RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTLG7:57amTALGAGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTLM7:53amTALISMANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMK3:10pmTMKENERGYQuarterly Activities Report - 30 June 2022TMK3:07pmTMKENERGYAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMS9:24amTENNANTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMT9:35amTECHMETALSTrading HaltTOR7:48amTORQUE METQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTOR7:48amTORQUE METQuarterly Activities ReportTPD7:51amTALONENERGJune 2022 Quarterly Activity and Cash Flow ReportTPP9:56amTEMPOQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTRP8:15amTISSUE REPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTSI8:55amTOPSHELFQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CTSN1:00pmSUSTAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTTA3:07pmTTA HOLDINJun22 Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportTTI8:31amTRAFFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTTM1:37pmTITANMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTTT8:49amTITOMICAppendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 June 2022TTT8:49amTITOMICReview of Operations Q4 FY2022TUL11:33amTULLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTYM9:26amTYMLEZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTZN8:21amTERRAMINJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BUBI8:51amUNI BIOSENNew distribution deals in Europe and Glucose Test launchUVA9:59amUVREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVAL9:32amVALORESQuarterly Activities ReportVAL9:29amVALORESQuarterly Cashflow ReportVAR10:20amVARISCANQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsVBS9:36amVECTUS BIOQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CVIG1:49pmVICTORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVMS9:32amVENTUREMINTrading HaltVN89:54amVONEXLTDJune Quarterly Update & Appendix 4CVR19:53amVECTIONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVRC9:40amVOLTZavalievsky Acquisiiton - Deferred PaymentVRC9:15amVOLTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportW2V9:26amWAY2VATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportW2V9:25amWAY2VATWay2VAT to Acquire 100% of DevoluIVAWAK9:40amWAKAOLINWAK - June 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BWBE1:48pmWHITEBARKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWBT9:02amWEEBITNANOWeebit Nano Q4 FY22 Activities Report and Appendix 4CWC13:32pmWESTCOBARQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWC87:50amWILDCATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWEL9:30amWINCHESTERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWGO12:28pmWARREGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BWGR7:51amWESTERNGRLQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsWHK3:21pmWHITEHAWKQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - quarterlyWMG9:20amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Activities ReportWMG9:15amWESTERNLTDQuarterly Cashflow ReportWNX9:03amWELLNEXAppendix 4C and Quarterly Report for June 2022 QuarterWOA8:31amWIDE OPENAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdateWWI9:37amWEST WITSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsWZR9:39amWISR LTDWZR Delivers $17.6M Revenue for QF4FY22X2M8:23amX2MCONNECTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportXTC9:21amXANTIPPEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportYOJ9:19amYOJEEQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C - Jun 2022YRL7:49amYANDALJune 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportZAG3:09pmZULEIKAQuarterly Activities ReportZAG2:41pmZULEIKAAppendix 5B - Cash Flow ReportZLD7:51amZELIRATHERJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportZLD7:51amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZNC9:23amZENITH MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B


----------



## barney (1 August 2022)

11.15am Monday 1st August


CodeTimeNameHeadingABB7:56amAUSSIEBAND4Q FY22 Trading UpdateADX9:14amADXENERGYTrading HaltADY7:52amADMIRALTYJune Quarterly Appendix 5BADY7:52amADMIRALTYJune Quarterly Activities ReportAGY7:51amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAJQ7:51amARMOURQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAKL10:35amAUCKREESTRQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAKL9:55amAUCKREESTRSuspension from Official QuotationAMM8:00amARMADAGround-Based NSAMT Survey Underway at the Nyanga ProjectANR9:02amANATARA LSQ4 FY22 Activities ReportAQX9:05amALICEQUEENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsASN7:57amANSON RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportASO7:59amASTONMINMet Tests Confirm Beneficiation of Lower Grades at BardwellATM9:55amANEKA TAMBSuspension from Official QuotationATR8:54amASTRONQuarterly Activities ReportATR8:51amASTRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUC9:12amDiggers and Dealers PresentationAUC7:51amAusgold delivers 1.28 Moz Maiden Ore Reserve at KatanningAVA9:27amAVA RISKAqusition of GJD Manufacturing and Cleansing NoticeAW110:05amAWMETALS$2.7M Placement to Advance Copper and Zinc ProjectsAWV9:11amANOVAMETALRobust IP survey results at Big SpringsBLY9:55amBOARTSuspension from Official QuotationBMM8:21amBALKAN MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBNL9:49amBLUESTARGalactica Pegasus Helium Well Permitting UpdateBNZ7:59amBENZMININGRUBY HILL WEST DISCOVERY RETURNS 26.4m AT 1.01% Li2OBOC7:45amBOUGVLLE.CQuarterly Activities ReportBPH7:46amBPH ENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBRB7:53amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow ReportBRB7:53amBREAKERQuarterly Activities ReportBRB7:52amBREAKERBombora Underground Study Opens High-grade PotentialBRV7:50amBIGRIVGOLDResults of First Court HearingBSX9:20amBLACKSTONETa Khoa Project Development UpdateBUX7:56amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBYH7:53amBRYAH RESNew Manganese Mineralisation Identified at Redrum ProspectCAV7:51amCARNAVALENew high-grade gold discovery at Kookynie Gold ProjectCBE9:49amCOBRESignificant New Copper Intersection at Ngami Copper ProjectCCA9:28amCHANGEFLTrading HaltCCA8:51amCHANGEFLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCDX9:25amCARDIEXLTDJune Quarterly Activities ReportCDX9:25amCARDIEXLTDJune Quarterly Appendix 4CCGB7:54amCANNGLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLA9:17amCELRESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - June 2022CLA9:16amCELRESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022CLZ9:33amCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCLZ7:46amCLASSICMINQuarterly Activities ReportCNJ9:35amCONICO LTDMount Thirsty JV Exploration UpdateCNJ7:55amCONICO LTDGSR: Mount Thirsty JV Exploration UpdateCPH10:02amCRESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCPM8:24amCOOPERMETDrilling program underway at Mt Isa East Cu-Au ProjectCRR9:31amCRITICALTrading HaltCRR8:12amCRITICALAssay results uncover additional mineralisation Halls PeakCST8:54amCASTILERESSuccessful Equity Raising of A$5.5mCTV10:37amCOLORTVJune 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CCTV9:55amCOLORTVSuspension from Official QuotationCVV9:45amCARAVELMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCXO9:29amCORE EXPBP33 Drilling Delivers Outstanding ResultsCZL7:43amCONS ZINCCZL COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF PILBARA LITHIUM PROJECTSCZR10:05amCOZIRONRESCZR-RHI to cooperate on haul road and port infrastructureDEG7:58amDEGREYMajor gold intersection 200m below DiuconDGR7:50amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDMM7:49amDMCMININGAppendix 5B Cashflow ReportDMM7:49amDMCMININGQuarterly Activities ReportDRE9:56amDREDNOUGHTCapital Raise to Accelerate Large Scale Rare Earth DiscoveryDRR7:42amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue Update - June 2022DVR9:59amDIVERGERDeclaration of final dividend and release of Appendix 4EDVR9:58amDIVERGERAppendix 4E and 2022 Unaudited Financial StatementsE257:51amELEMENT25Correction - Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEBG8:15amEUMUNDIMarket Update - Revaluations and Profit GuidanceEM19:52amEMERGEGAMEmerge partners with MTN to launch Esports initiativesENT7:50amENT METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEQR8:18amEQ RESQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report June 2022ESR9:04amESTRELLA RSpargoville 5A Further High Grade Nickel AssaysEVN8:28amEVOLUTIONMaterial Increase in Ernest Henry Mineral ResourceFFG8:51amFATFISHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFFX9:34amFIREFINCHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFML7:57amFOCUS MINJune 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportFML7:57amFOCUS MINJune 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportFTC9:21amFIN CHAINVoluntary SuspensionFXG8:53amFELIX GOLDMultiple Thick, Near Surface Intercepts at Treasure CreekFZR7:45amFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportGBE9:23amGLOBE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGBE9:21amGLOBE METReinstatement to Official QuotationGBE9:20amGLOBE METKanyika Niobium Project Brief Update - ClarificationGBR7:56amGREATBOULDIronbark continues to deliver shallow, high-grade goldGL19:22amGLOBALLITHNew Lithium Bearing Pegmatite at MBLPGLH8:46amGLOBALHEGlobal Health Secures ContractGLN8:50amGALANLITHNew Pegmatite Discovery at Greenbushes South ProjectGNX7:55amGENEXPOWERResponse to Non-Binding Indicative ProposalGSN9:50amGREATSOUTHCompletion of Rights IssueGSR9:57amGREENSTOCompany PresentationGSR9:35amGREENSTOCNJ: Mount Thirsty JV Exploration UpdateGSR7:55amGREENSTOMount Thirsty JV Exploration UpdateGWR7:58amGWR GROUPQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsHE89:32amHELIOSQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022HHI8:59amH HOUSEJune 2022 Quarterly ReportHHI8:52amH HOUSEAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICI8:52amICANDYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIDA9:18amINDIANARESTrading HaltIFT7:31amINFRATILInfratil announces new capital and co-investor for LongroadIME8:44amIMEXHSTrading haltIMM7:55amIMMUTEPTACTI-002 2nd line lung cancer data presented at 2022 WCLCINR7:54amIONEERBinding Lithium Offtake Agreement with PPESIOU8:57amIOUPAYJune Quarterly Appendix 4CIOU8:57amIOUPAYJune Quarterly Activities ReportIPB7:54amIPB PETJun 22 Qtr Act & App 5BJCS9:02amJCURVEBusiness Update FY2022 preliminary unaudited resultsKAI7:54amKAIROSMt York Spodumene Pegmatite ResultsKGD9:24amKULATrading HaltKIN7:58amKIN MININGDiggers and Dealers Presentation - August 2022KLL7:56amKALIUMLAKEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - to 30 June 2022KLL7:55amKALIUMLAKEFIRST COMMERCIAL SALES OF BEYONDIE SOPKOB7:50amKOBARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKOR9:47amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKPG7:55amKELLYPRTNRKPG FY22 Full Year Results CommentaryKPG7:55amKELLYPRTNRPreliminary Final ReportKZA9:02amKAZIAGBM Agile UpdateLEL7:53amLITHENERGYQuarterly Report - 30 June 2022LEX7:57amLEFROYEXPBurns 1200m Diamond Drill Hole UpdateLIN9:59amLINDIANReinstatement to Official QuotationLIN9:59amLINDIANLindian to Acquire 100% of Kangankunde Rare Earths ProjectLIN9:44amLINDIANBinding Commitment to Raise $3 Million at 20 Cents Per ShareLIT8:50amLITHIUMAUSGLN: New Pegmatite Discovery at Greenbushes South ProjectLNR9:36amLANTHANEINTrading HaltLNY9:08amLANEWAYQuarterly Cashflow ReportLNY9:08amLANEWAYQuarterly Activites ReportLPE10:27amLPEHOLDINGInvestor Presentation August 2022LRV8:30amLARVOTTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM247:49amMAMBALTDMamba Secures Access to Black Hills High Priority TargetM2R7:50amMIRAMARFurther High-Grade Gold Results from Gidji JVMBK8:11amHigh Grade Gold Intercepted 750km East of Kingsley ResourceMCT9:31amMETALICITYQuarterly Activities ReportMCT7:59amMETALICITYQuarterly Cashflow ReportMDC9:49amMEDLABMedlab enters Laboratory Collaboration with UNSW, SydneyMDI9:32amDrilling Indicates IOCG PotentialMDR9:36amMEDADVISORMedAdvisor Retail Entitlement Offer commencesMEB8:48amMEDIBIOLTDMedibio Quarterly Update and Cashflow ReportMGA9:00amMETALSGROVWoodie Woodie North Exploration UpdateMGH9:05amMAAS GROUPAcquisition of Quarries in Isaac Region, Central QueenslandMKL9:29amMIGHTYKINGTrading HaltMM17:53amMIDASMidas Signs Earn-in Agreement on WA Lithium ProjectMM810:04amMED METALSPro-rata Non-renounceable Rights Issue ProspectusMM810:02amMED METALS$5.2 million Capital Raising to Continue to Advance RGPMRC8:20amMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities ReportMTC9:28amMETALSTECHTrading HaltMX110:42amMICRO-XMX1 - Amended Quarterly Cash Flows and Activity ReportNCR8:43amNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 30 June 2022NES7:58amNELSON RESLarge Aircore Drilling Program Begins at Woodline & TempestNET8:56amNETLINKZNetlinkz Secures $20.5 million via Equity Placement FacilityNHE9:52amNOBLHELIUMNorth Rukwa Operational UpdateNME9:09amNEX METALSNex June Quarter 2022 Activities-CashflowNOR9:07amNORWOODQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNRZ7:55amNEURIZERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BNVU9:54amNANOVEUAdvancer Global Issues Key Purchase Agreement to NanoveuNYM10:21amNARRYERCeduna Project Rare Earths Testing BeginsOBM8:45amORABANDAOBM Strategy & Values Presentation - August 2022OBM7:51amORABANDAMineral Resource and Reserve StatementOCL8:53amOBJECTIVEObjective Settlement with NZCCODM8:44amODINWertago Prospect Area PresentationODM8:33amODINLarge Scale Copper Mineralisation Mapped at WertagoOEC7:50amORBITALFY22 Preliminary ResultsOMH7:53amOM HLDNGSBYH: New Manganese Mineralisation Identified at Redrum ProsOPN7:57amOPPENNEGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPAN7:48amPANORAMICSavannah Underground Drilling Continues to DeliverPDI7:51amPREDICTIVE4.2MOZ BANKAN GOLD RESOURCEPEB8:39amPACIFIC EDPACIFIC EDGE COMMENTS ON PROPOSED NOVITAS LCDPEC7:49amPERPET RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPFE7:49amPANTERAExploration Update - WeelarranaPFT10:21amPURE FOODSCorrection to AnnouncementsPIQ7:46amPROTEOMICSPotential breakthrough blood test for endometriosisPKO8:43amPEAKO LTDEastman PGE Drilling Program UpdatePNN9:19amPOWERMINGeophysics survey program underway Salta Lithium ProjectPNR7:54amPANTOROMineral Resource and Ore Reserve update at Green LanternPSL7:53amPATERSONSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPUR7:56amPURSUITMINQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportPX19:04amPLEXUREMcDonald's Contract Update and Earnings GuidanceQAL7:59amQUALITASQualitas secures A$700m mandate and grants options to ADIAQFE10:01amQUICKFEEResignation of QuickFee CEOQGL9:46amQNTMGRPHTEPrivate PlacementQML10:25amQMINESFully Subscribed Placement to Accelerate ExplorationQML9:33amQMINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRCE9:15amRECCE LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRDS7:59amREDSTONEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRDT9:14amRED DIRTPresentation - Investor Update - August 2022RGL7:54amRIVERSGOLDTambourah Lithium Expansion - Exploration UpdateRHI10:05amREDHILL IRCZR: CZR-RHI to cooperate on haul road & port infrastructureRPM9:13amRPMAUTOGRPRPM Delivers 23% Quarter on Quarter Revenue Growth Q4FY22RTR10:03amRUMBLECompany Presentation - Diggers & Dealers Mining ForumRXH7:49amREWARDLEJune Quarterly Cashflow ReportRXH7:49amREWARDLEJune Quarterly Activities ReportS2R8:16amS2RESOURCEMultiple new conductors identified at Polar Bear ProjectSCL7:50amSCHROLE GPQatar FoundationSGQ10:19amST GEORGEPresentation to Diggers Dealers ForumSHN9:02amSUNSHGOLDIP Survey Refines Drill Ready Cu-Au-Ag-Mo Porphyry Target RWSOP9:36amSYNERTECFY22 Q4 Trading & Business UpdateSPT8:42amSPLITITAmendment of Goldman Sachs FacilitySPX9:50amSPENDAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSRK7:53amSTRIKEMaiden 68,000 Tonne Shipment of Paulsens East Lump Iron OreSRK7:53amSTRIKEQuarterly Report - 30 June 2022SRN9:49amSUREFIREQuarterly Appendix 5BSRN7:52amSUREFIREQuarterly Activities ReportSTA7:49amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSTN9:27amSATURN METEXCELLENT METALLURGICAL RESULTSSUH7:42amSTH HEM MIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSYN7:42amSYNERGIAENCambay C-77H Re-frac Operations UpdateTBA9:23amTOMBOLAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTGM9:48amTHETAQuarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports - 30 June 2022THR8:14amTHORMININGAirborne Magnetics Survey Commences, Ragged Range, WATIE8:33amTIETTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMZ8:44amTHOMSONRES$2.25M Share Placement Agreement ExecutedTMZ7:52amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - June 2022TMZ7:51amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Activities Report - June 2022TNG9:00amTNGTNG receives A$200M backing from K-SURETOE7:53amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportTSL9:41amTITANSANDSSuspension from Official QuotationTTB9:37amTOTALBRAINTrading HaltTTB8:23amTOTALBRAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTUL11:11amTULLARESGreen Lantern Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve UpdateTUL7:54amTULLARESPNR:Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve update at Green LanternTYR8:29amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 124 - Week Ended 29 July 2022UMG8:58amUNITEDMALTUnited Malt Group Trading UpdateUUL7:47amULTIMA UTDQuarterly 4C Cash Flow ReportUUL7:47amULTIMA UTDQuarterly Activities ReportVMG7:41amVDM GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVML10:21amVITALMETALVital Raises $45M to Complete Transition to REO OperationsVMT10:04amVMOTOVmoto's 2Q22 Market Update - Continued Sales MomentumVPR8:55amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CWOO9:23amWOOBOARDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWSR7:50amWESTAR RESOpaline Well Exploration UpdateXAM9:49amXANADUMINEPositive Metallurgical Test Results at Kharmagtai


----------



## barney (2 August 2022)

10.15am Tuesday 2nd August


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​ADD​09:20:00​ADAVALE​Investor Presentation​AJX​09:08:00​ALEXIUM​Billy Blackburn appointed as CEO and Managing Director​AKL​08:49:00​AUCKREESTR​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​ANX​08:18:00​ANAXMETALS​Company Presentation - August 2022​APX​08:23:00​APPEN​Update on 1H 22 results and FY2022 outlook​AQX​09:48:00​ALICEQUEEN​ALICE QUEEN COMPLETES PRIVATE PLACEMENT​AR1​08:48:00​AUST RES​Drilling at Flying Horse Confirms 14m @ 2.39% Cu​ARL​09:14:00​ARDEARES​Diggers & Dealers Mining Forum Presentation​BAS​09:14:00​BASS OIL​Bass Successfully Completes Cooper Basin Transactions​BLU​09:05:00​BLUEENERGY​Blue moving to 1st Lateral Well in Bowen Drilling Campaign​BPH​09:57:00​BPH ENERGY​Hydrogen Technology Investment settled​BRU​08:19:00​BURUENERGY​SRI: Diamond Drilling Underway at Barbwire Terrace​CAI​08:15:00​CALIDUSRES​Blue Spec soil survey provides compelling gold anomalies​CCP​08:33:00​CREDITCORP​Credit Corp Group FY22 Results Presentation​CCP​08:33:00​CREDITCORP​Credit Corp Group FY22 Media Release​CCP​08:26:00​CREDITCORP​Appendix 4E​CCZ​08:18:00​CASTILLOCO​Met results deliver solid upgrades at Broken Hill​CHN​10:15:00​CHALICE​VMS:Chalice commits to 2nd stage of JV on South West Project​CKA​10:00:00​COKAL​Cokal Appoints Additional Mining Contractor for the BBM Mine​CLA​09:45:00​CELRES​Celsius Raises A$3.5 Million Equity​COE​09:05:00​COOPER​Business update​COF​09:49:00​CENTOREIT​COF FY22 Property Compendium​COF​09:46:00​CENTOREIT​COF FY22 Results Presentation​COF​09:44:00​CENTOREIT​COF FY22 Results Announcement​COF​09:40:00​CENTOREIT​COF FY22 Appendix 4E​CSL​08:25:00​CSL​Finalisation of Vifor Pharma Acquisition​CVV​09:48:00​CARAVELMIN​Suspension from Official Quotation​DEL​09:43:00​DELOREANCP​Brickworks Collaboration Progresses to Development Stage​DMC​09:14:00​DESGNMLKCO​Suspension from Official Quotation​DRO​08:42:00​DRONE​Record $2 million R&D Tax Incentive Grant Received​DUN​09:55:00​DUNDAS​Pause in trading​DVP​08:25:00​DEVELOP​Woodlawn Updated Mineral Resource Estimate​E25​08:19:00​ELEMENT25​Presentation - Diggers & Dealers Mining Forum - August 2022​EMS​09:24:00​EASTMETALS​More High Grade Assays in Evergreen Discovery at Browns Reef​ERW​09:30:00​ERRAWARRA​Errawarra - Heritage Agreement Signed over Andover West​FHE​09:19:00​FRONT ENER​Frontier signs options to increase BSS landholding by 651 ha​GAL​08:31:00​GALILEO​Extensive Drill Campaign Begins at Callisto Discovery​GL1​09:16:00​GLOBALLITH​Company Presentation - Diggers & Dealers Mining Forum​HXL​10:15:00​HEXIMA​Michael Aldridge Resigns as CEO, Remains as Director​IDA​09:49:00​INDIANARES​Assays Confirm High Grade Ionic Clay Rare Earths​IHL​08:43:00​INHEALTH​IHL Engages Curia to Scale-up Manufacture of cGMP IHL-216A​LDX​08:38:00​LUMOS​Lumos To Close Sarasota Facility​LM8​08:18:00​LUNNONMET​Thick, High Grade Nickel Continues at Baker​LVT​08:49:00​LIVETILES​LiveTiles announces voluntary delisting​MDC​10:04:00​MEDLAB​UNSW Medlab Laboratory Collaboration Additional Information​MGV​08:20:00​MUSGRAVE​Bonanza grades from further drilling at White-Heat Mosaic​MRR​09:36:00​MINREXRES​High Grade Lithium Mineralisation identified over Sisters​PFP​09:54:00​PROPEL FP​Acquisition - Cairns​PGO​09:36:00​PACGOLD​High-Grade Gold Intersected in Step-Out Drilling​PIQ​08:57:00​PROTEOMICS​Clinical Utility Study demonstrates PromarkerD test benefits​PNC​09:04:00​PIONEER CR​Updated FY22 Guidance​POD​08:15:00​PODIUM​Australia's First 5E PGM Resource Defined with 3M PGM Oz​PV1​08:19:00​PROVARIS​Provaris Advances Tiwi H2 Project with Concept Design Study​RDN​09:57:00​RAIDEN RES​Placement completed ahead of Mt Sholl Nickel drilling​REX​08:56:00​REG EX HLD​Rex's Profit Guidance Following Sterling Start to New FY​SIT​09:35:00​SITE GROUP​Placement​SLB​08:44:00​STELAR​High-grade zinc assays at Stelar Metals' Linda Zinc Project​SP3​08:59:00​SPECTUR​Investor Presentation and Investor Briefing​SRI​08:19:00​SIPA RES​Diamond Drilling Underway at Barbwire Terrace​SVY​08:16:00​STAVELYMIN​Heavily Oversubscribed Share Purchase Plan Raises $5.3M​TLX​08:18:00​TELIXPHARM​APAC Regulatory Progress Prostate and Kidney Cancer Imaging​TMZ​08:43:00​THOMSONRES​Drilling at Silver Spur Intersects New Mineralisation​TRY​09:55:00​TROY RES​Non-Renounceable Pro-Rata Entitlement Issuer Prospectus​VMS​10:14:00​VENTUREMIN​Chalice commits to second stage of JV on South West Project​VNT​08:23:00​VENTIA​Ventia awarded New Zealand Road maintenance contract​VRC​09:26:00​VOLT​Graphite Production Recommences at Zavlievsky​VSL​07:30:00​VULCAN S​Vulcan acquisition of Ullrich Aluminium completed​WMG​08:17:00​WESTERNLTD​Significant Cu-Zn Mineralisation in Hole MTD021​WWG​08:17:00​WISEWAYGRP​Update on operating conditions and guidance for FY2022​


----------



## barney (3 August 2022)

10.40am Wednesday 3rd July


CodeTimeNameHeading9SP8:50am9SPOKESCleansing ProspectusA1M9:07amA1MINESLTDDrilling Results from Eloise - Macy DepositADX9:27amADXENERGYA$2.55 Million Placement to Accelerate ADX Austrian ProjectsAGR8:37amAGUIA RESTEPP Environmental Permitting UpdateAL39:52amAML3DAML3D achieves world first accreditationAL39:51amAML3DAML3D achieves world first accreditationAL88:56amALDERANAL8 commences drilling at Mizpah Oxide Gold DepositARU9:41amARAFURATrading HaltASX9:38amASXCHESS Replacement - Schedule Delay, Independent ReviewBDM9:07amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy's brand strategy secures sales agreementsBLY9:34amBOARTReinstatement to QuotationBLY9:14amBOARTBLY's Strategic Partner Successfully Defends PatentBWP8:22amBWP TRUSTFull-year results to 30 June 2022CBE10:19amCOBRETrading HaltCBE10:01amCOBREPause in TradingCBE8:47amCOBREThird Drill Hole Intersects Further Copper MineralisationCCA9:50amCHANGEFLA$5.72m Capital Raise to Accelerate GrowthCF18:38amCOMPLIIFSLChange in substantial holding for RD1CHM8:24amCHIMERICPatent received in Japan for CLTX CAR technologyCLA8:26amCELRESFurther shallow copper mineralisation identified at MCBCLZ8:21amCLASSICMININFILL DRILLING RETURNS HIGH GRADE GOLD INTERCEPTS - KAT GAPCOS8:55amCOSOLCOSOL Completes WMS Acquisition & New WBC Banking FacilitiesCPN8:22amCASPINOutcropping Gold-Silver System at the Duchess ProspectCPT9:17amCIPHERPTRights Issue ProspectusCQR9:46amCHRETAILRTLong WALE Convenience Retail AcquisitionsCVV9:34amCARAVELMINReinstatement to Official QuotationCVV9:33amCARAVELMIN$3.0M Share PlacementDCG10:39amDECMIL GRPPause in tradingDTR9:13amDATELINEColosseum Rare Earths exploration resultsEM19:38amEMERGEGAMMTN Invests in Emerge's Game StudioFFT9:23amFFT GROUPFormal Sale of Business Agreement Executed - FarmbuyGAL8:32amGALILEOPositive Assay Results Continue at Callisto DiscoveryGMA8:26amGENWORTH1H22 Investor PresentationGMA8:25amGENWORTHFirst Half 2022 ResultsGMA8:24amGENWORTHNotification of buy-back - GMAGMA8:24amGENWORTHAppendix 4D and 1H22 Financial ReportGOZ9:05amGROWTHPROGOZ Acquisition of Fortius Funds ManagementHZN9:02amHOR OILCommencement of WZ6-12 Workover and Drilling ProgrammeIME10:16amIMEXHSInvestor Presentation - Capital RaisingIME10:16amIMEXHS1H FY22 Preliminary Results and Capital RaisingINI8:21amINT INCM FINIF - New Units IssuedIVZ8:21amINVICTUSInvictus Awarded Three Carbon Offset ProjectsKGD9:18amKULANon-Renounceable IssueLNR9:25amLANTHANEINLanthanein Completes $1.75M PlacementLYC9:37amLYNASLynas Mt Weld Expansion PresentationLYC9:30amLYNASLynas Announces $500M Mt Weld ExpansionMKL10:00amMIGHTYKINGSuspension from Official QuotationMRD8:28amMOUNT RIDExcellent Drilling Results Expand REE Footprint at Mt RidleyMTC9:36amMETALSTECHRobust Scoping Study Delivered at SturecNGS9:34amNGSLTDNGS launches Healthy Heights in South KoreaNHC9:06amNEW HOPEMarket UpdateODE9:32amODESSAMINManagement ChangeOKU9:15amOKLO RESScheme Booklet DispatchedORI8:57amORICAInvestor PresentationORI8:56amORICAOrica Announces Acquisition and Equity RaisingORI8:30amORICATrading HaltPGM9:54amPLATINAPlatina to build gold presence in Western AustraliaPKO9:03amPEAKO LTDPro-Rata Non-Renounceable Rights Issue ProspectusPKO8:51amPEAKO LTDEntitlement Offer to Fund Eastman PGE Drill TestingPKO8:45amPEAKO LTDInvestor PresentationPLS8:20amPILBARAMINResults of BMX AuctionPRS9:16amPROSPECHLANF - Gold-Silver Drilling CommencedSMS8:23amSTAR MINTumblegum South Gold - High Grade Phase 2 Drill ResultsSRZ9:01amSTELLARSouth Severn and Scamander Exploration EDGI GrantsSSR8:22amSSR MININGDividend/Distribution - SSRTBN9:56amTAMBORANNTSC Stay Application DismissedTGA9:19amTHORN GRPThorn ABS Warehouse Trust No.1TGM9:48amTHETAShare Placement and Funding UpdateTTB9:12amTOTALBRAINSuspension from Official QuotationVBC8:45amVERBRECLChange in Finance FacilitiesWAF9:55amWESTAFRICAWAF Updates Resources, Reserves and Production TargetWAF8:21amWESTAFRICAKiaka Feasibility Study Delivers 4.5Moz Gold Ore ReserveWCG9:31amWEBCENTRALWebcentral Announces On-Market Share Buy-BackWCG9:22amWEBCENTRALNotification of buy-back - WCGWLE9:11amWAMLEADERSRecord outperformance of 16.2% in FY2022, increased FF divWLE9:01amWAMLEADERSAppendix 4E and Annual ReportWLE8:34amWAMLEADERSDividend/Distribution - WLEYRL8:21amYANDALMajor Drilling Program Underway at Yandal Belt ProspectsZMM9:07amZIMILMITEDTrading Halt


----------



## barney (4 August 2022)

3.04pm Thursday 4th August


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AQD​11:37:00​AUSQUEST​Drilling Set to Commence at Morrisey Ni-Cu-PGE Project​ARR​09:41:00​ARAREEARTH​Assays indicate significant upside for Halleck Creek​AS2​08:18:00​ASKARI MET​High-Grade Copper and Gold at Horry Project, WA​ASN​08:47:00​ANSON RES​Further Increases in Lithium Grades at Paradox Project​ASW​15:04:00​ADVANSHARE​Final Dividend Details​ASW​15:03:00​ADVANSHARE​Dividend/Distribution - ASW​ATA​11:13:00​ATTURRA​Trading Halt​ATA​10:35:00​ATTURRA​Pause in Trading​BEE​10:03:00​BROO LTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​BGP​07:30:00​BRISCOE​2nd Quarter Sales to 31 July 2022​BNL​09:38:00​BLUESTAR​Sammons 315310C Well Spudded​BPP​09:53:00​BABYLONPU​BPP Advances Strategy with Resource Water Group Acquisition​BRK​08:19:00​BROOKSIDE​Flames Well in Production​CBE​10:42:00​COBRE​$7m Placement to Capitalise on Early Exploration in Botswana​CBH​08:21:00​COOLABAH​Update of exploration activities at the Coolabah Project​CIP​09:48:00​CEN I REIT​CIP FY22 Property Compendium​CIP​09:46:00​CEN I REIT​CIP FY22 Results Presentation​CIP​09:45:00​CEN I REIT​CIP FY22 Results Announcement​CIP​09:37:00​CEN I REIT​CIP FY22 Appendix 4E​CML​09:22:00​CHASE MINE​RED FOXs SELWYN PROJECT NEW EPMs GRANTED​CPH​10:01:00​CRESO​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​CPH​10:01:00​CRESO​Capital Raising & Q2 22 Quarterly Activities Report Updates​CYM​10:33:00​CYPRIUMMET​Entitlement Issue Results​CYM​09:58:00​CYPRIUMMET​Pause in Trading​DCG​08:19:00​DECMIL GRP​SXE: Settlement of Dispute​DTM​08:57:00​DARTMIN​Encouraging Results from Granite Flat Survey​EDE​09:36:00​EDEN INNOV​Trading Halt​EEG​14:35:00​EMPIRE ENE​Successful Hydraulic Stimulation of Carpentaria-2H​EIG​09:11:00​EINVST INC​Estimated Distribution 31 July FY23​EMD​09:54:00​EMYRIAL​Preclinical studies initiated for MDMA-inspired analogues​EQR​08:31:00​EQ RES​Increased Tungsten in Updated Mt Carbine Mineral Resource​ESR​12:59:00​ESTRELLA R​High Grade Nickel Assays 5A​EUR​10:15:00​EUROLITH​Trading Halt​EUR​09:55:00​EUROLITH​Pause in Trading​FFX​12:43:00​FIREFINCH​Response to ASX Aware Letter​FHE​08:18:00​FRONT ENER​Study Outlines Low-Cost Green Hydrogen Production​FOR​10:14:00​FORAGER AU​Target Cash Distributions FY2023​GAL​08:20:00​GALILEO​New Assays Confirm Consistent Rhodium in Drilling​GAP​08:24:00​GALE PAC​H2 FY22 Earnings and Revenue Above Guidance​IMI​08:32:00​INFINITY​Drone magnetic survey identifies high target at Coppermine​KWR​09:07:00​KINGWEST​Share Purchase Plan Upsized Due to Strong Shareholder Demand​LIN​09:01:00​LINDIAN​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​LME​10:50:00​LIMEADE​New Debt Funding Arrangement with Comerica Bank​LNK​09:40:00​LINK ADMIN​D&Ds proposed divestiture for Link acquisition consultation​LNY​09:50:00​LANEWAY​Further High Grade Gold Drilling Results from Agate Creek​LYK​08:19:00​LYKOSMETAL​Lykos identifies gold-bearing breccia at Sinjakovo​MAY​10:33:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1ST Drilling Update​MBK​08:21:00​​Kingsley extension drilling intercepts Gold to the West​MFG​08:21:00​MAG FINC​Funds Under Management - July 2022​MKL​09:51:00​MIGHTYKING​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​MKL​09:50:00​MIGHTYKING​MK to Recapitalise and Restructure with Strategic Investment​MOQ​10:46:00​MOQLIMITED​Trading Halt​MOQ​10:33:00​MOQLIMITED​Pause in Trading​MSB​09:59:00​MESOBLAST​Trading Halt​MSB​09:52:00​MESOBLAST​Pause in Trading​MVP​09:35:00​MEDICALDEV​Prospectus - Entitlement Offer and Options​MVP​09:31:00​MEDICALDEV​Investor Presentation - $30m Capital Raise and FY22 Guidance​MVP​09:27:00​MEDICALDEV​MVP Announces $30m Capital Raise and FY22 Guidance​MVP​08:44:00​MEDICALDEV​Trading Halt​NAE​08:59:00​NEW AGE​OPQ - Arsenic and Visible Gold Highlight Potential​NGI​13:40:00​NAV GLOBAL​Presentation - Investment in Invictus Capital Partners​NGI​13:33:00​NAV GLOBAL​Investment in Invictus Capital Partners​NVA​09:22:00​NOVA MIN​Trading Halt​NWH​08:57:00​NRWHOLDLTD​NRW FY22 Results Update​ODY​09:00:00​ODYSSEYGL​Outstanding Shallow Intersection of 84m at 2.5g/t Gold​ORI​08:39:00​ORICA​Orica Announces Successful Completion of Placement​OZZ​10:17:00​OZZRES​Geochemical sampling identifies 4 new drill targets​PAM​09:39:00​PA METALS​Thailand Mineral Policy​PBL​09:25:00​PARABELLUM​Agreement Executed - Large REE Project​PFT​13:02:00​PURE FOODS​Offer Booklet - Rights Issue​PIQ​09:16:00​PROTEOMICS​Trading Halt​PNT​09:31:00​PANTHER​Diamond Drilling Commences at the Ironstone Gold Prospect​RBX​08:57:00​RESOURCE B​Mitre Hill Drilling Update​REC​09:22:00​RECHARGE​Trading Halt​RIM​09:25:00​RIMFIRE​Reinstatement to Quotation​RIM​09:25:00​RIMFIRE​Exploration Partner funding update​RVS​08:19:00​REVASUM​Q2 Quarterly Activities Report​RVS​08:18:00​REVASUM​Q2 Appendix 4C​RXM​10:00:00​REXMIN​Thiess to provide Mining Services to Hillside Project​RZI​08:19:00​RAIZINVEST​July 2022 - Key Metrics​SND​08:55:00​SAUNDERS​SND secures $24m in new projects​SRN​11:35:00​SUREFIRE​Drilling at Yidby​SXE​08:19:00​STH X ELEC​Settlement of Dispute​SYA​10:03:00​SAYONA​North American Lithium Restart on Track for First Production​TEM​08:47:00​TEMPEST​Suspension from Quotation​TVL​10:19:00​TOUCHVENTR​Net Tangible Asset Backing - July 2022​TVL​10:04:00​TOUCHVENTR​Pause in trading​TYX​12:39:00​TYRANNA​Trading Halt​TYX​12:24:00​TYRANNA​Pause in Trading​VN8​08:41:00​VONEXLTD​Direct Business Acquisition - Deferred Payments Completed​VOL​09:43:00​VICTRY OFF​Response to ASX Price Query​WWI​10:31:00​WEST WITS​Revised DFS Provides Improved Results for WBP​


----------



## barney (5 August 2022)

10.30am Friday 5th August


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AFP​07:30:00​AFT PHARM​2022 ASM presentation​AFP​07:30:00​AFT PHARM​2022 ASM address​AMS​09:09:00​ATOMOS​CEO Appointment​ARU​09:45:00​ARAFURA​A$41.5m Placement​BBX​09:56:00​BBXMINERAL​Scattered mineralisation on the margin of the host gabbro​BFC​10:05:00​BEST GLOB​Update on Strategic Partnership​BNR​08:18:00​BULLETIN​Geko Gold Mine Royalty Received​BYH​09:26:00​BRYAH RES​Trading Halt​C1X​09:14:00​COSMOSEXP​Preliminary VTEM Results at Byro East​CMD​09:26:00​CASSISUSMI​Reinstatement to Quotation​CPM​09:16:00​COOPERMET​Trading Halt​CRR​09:16:00​CRITICAL​Oman Block 4 and Block 5 Exploration Licenses Update​CXO​09:44:00​CORE EXP​Core appoints new CEO​DEV​08:21:00​DEVEXRESOU​Shallow intercepts continue to define gold zone at Junee​DVL​08:23:00​DORSAVI​Notice of no change of exercise price of options​DXN​09:39:00​DXNLIMITED​Sale of Business Assets of DXN​DXN​09:12:00​DXNLIMITED​Trading Halt​DYL​08:21:00​D YELLOW​Merger Completed Creating a Standout Global Uranium Player​E33​09:09:00​EAST33 LTD​Appendix 4C - updated​EUR​09:29:00​EUROLITH​EUR partners with BMW AG to supply lithium hydroxide​FML​09:57:00​FOCUS MIN​Measured Resources Growth at Greenfields​GGE​09:58:00​GRAND GULF​Jesse1A Flow Test Scheduled​GQG​08:21:00​GQGPARTNRS​FUM as at 31 July 2022​GW1​08:22:00​GREENWING​San Jorge Lithium Project - Geophysical Survey Results​IHL​08:43:00​INHEALTH​Incannex Completes Acquisition of APIRx​KGD​09:44:00​KULA​Non-Renounceable Issue - Prospectus​NTM​08:23:00​NTMIN​Reassessment of Carrying Value of Balance Sheet Liabilities​OPN​08:22:00​OPPENNEG​Results of Share Purchase Plan and SPP Shortfall Placement​PEC​09:24:00​PERPET RES​Perpetual Completes Shallow Auger Drilling at Beharra North​PGD​10:28:00​PEREGOLD​Spectacular Gold Mineralisation at Peninsula Prospect​SPY​08:52:00​SPDR 500​Distribution FX Rate Announcement​SQ2​08:21:00​BLOCK INC​Quarterly Report for quarterly period ended June 30, 2022​TMT​09:45:00​TECHMETALS​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​TMT​09:45:00​TECHMETALS​MTMP LIFE INCREASES TO 25 YEARS & MAIDEN ILMENITE RESERVE​VMY​09:22:00​VIMY RES​Merger of Vimy and Deep Yellow implemented​ZMM​09:54:00​ZIMILMITED​Capital raising for $1.5 million​


----------



## barney (8 August 2022)

11.52am Monday 8th August


CodeTimeNameHeadingA1M9:10amA1MINESLTDExploration Update - Lamil ProjectACR9:33amACRUXAcrux's sixth generic dossier accepted by FDA for reviewADN10:15amANDROMEDAAndromeda signs another Binding Offtake AgreementAGE9:25amFirst exploration work commences - Nabarlek North ProjectANL8:02amAMANI GOLDEXTENSIVE GOLD MINERALIZATION CONFIRMED IN KEBIGADA DIAMONDAQZ10:38amAAVIATIONFleet UpdateATC11:52amALTECH CHEUpdate of High Purity Alumina ProjectAW19:24amAWMETALSExtensive Shallow Copper Intersected in CanadaAZJ8:01amAURIZONFull year results presentationAZJ8:01amAURIZONAurizon announces FY2022 ResultsAZJ8:00amAURIZONAppendix 4EBHP8:28amBHP GROUPBHP Announces Non-Binding Indicative Proposal to Acquire OZLBHP8:14amBHP GROUPOZL: OZ Minerals Rejects Indicative Proposal from BHPBKG8:03amBOOKNew Customer Fulfilment CentreBNO8:04amBIONOMICSR&D tax incentive refund for FY2021 receivedC299:15amC29METALSExploration Program at Stadlers Copper Project to CommenceCAF8:37amC ALLIANCEFull Year Dividend and DVR NBIO UpdateCNJ9:46amCONICO LTDTrading HaltCOD8:24amCODAMINLTDDrilling to Commence at Cameron RiverCTV10:25amCOLORTVSuspension from official quotationDDD9:35am3D RESExpanded Exploration Opportunity at Adelong Gold ProjectDEV9:06amDEVEXRESOUTrading HaltDXC8:38amDEXUSCONVFY22 Results presentationDXC8:37amDEXUSCONVFY22 Results releaseDXC8:34amDEXUSCONVUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - DXCDXC8:34amDEXUSCONVAppendix 4EEDE9:31amEDEN INNOVEden Placement Raising $0.755 MillionEFE9:32amEASTERNRESSignificant Lithium Assay Results at Trigg HillEV19:17amEVOLENERGYTrading HaltFEG8:29amFAR EASTWoyla Project UpdateFTL8:25amFIRETAILConfirmation of Lithium Bearing Pegmatites at YalgooG889:30amMILEPositive Gold Results at YuinmeryGED8:02amGOLD DEEPDrilling Underway Testing Khusib Springs Cu-Ag DepositGIB9:27amGIBBRIVERGIB - New 'Malecite' Prospect Identified Near IroquoisGIB8:28amGIBBRIVERSTK: New 'Malecite' Prospect Identified Near IroquoisHAR8:02amHARANGASignificant historical drill results at SarayaHCH11:10amHOT CHILIValentina Delivers Hot Chili's Highest-Grade ResultHGO8:05amHILLGROVESpitfire Copper Gold Zone Drill ResultsHMG8:01amHAMELINHigh Grade Gold in Outcropping Veins at CamelHYD9:33amHYDRIXLoyalty Options Offer and Affirmation of Key MilestonesIGO9:16amIGOLIMITEDPRX: Lake Mackay Drilling ResultsIMU9:06amIMUGENEImugene Presents New PD1-Vaxx Data at the 2022 WCLCIPT9:24amIMPACT MINImpact to Sell a 75% Interest in the Commonwealth ProjectJGH9:04amJADE GASJade Expands Drilling Program at TTCBMKZA8:01amKAZIAInterim data from MSKCC studyLDX9:42amLUMOSLumos Withdraws from Local Manufacturing ProposalLDX9:33amLUMOSLumos Files Appeal To The FDA For FebriDxLVH9:48amLIVEHIREInvestor PresentationLVH9:46amLIVEHIRELiveHire Launches Fully Underwritten Rights IssueMEU8:04amMARMOTAMarmota PlacementMLD9:32amMACALTDSupplementary Bidder's StatementMM18:02amMIDASHigh-Grade Lithium Results at Midas Newington Project WAMMI10:24amMETROMININShare Purchase Plan offer documentMND8:01amMONADELMonadelphous Contracts UpdateMOQ9:38amMOQLIMITEDMOQ confirms receipt of Superior ProposalMSB9:22amMESOBLASTVoluntary SuspensionMTC8:03amMETALSTECHMetalsTech Limited - Sturec Scoping Study PresentationMVP9:07amMEDICALDEVCompletion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement OfferNEU9:14amNEURENNeuren commences Phase 2 trials of NNZ-2591 in PMS and PTHSNIC9:12amNICKLINDUSUS$225M debt capital raised for Oracle Nickel acquisitionNMR10:22amNATIVE MINResults of the Non-Renounceable Rights IssueNVA11:50amNOVA MINExceptional High-Grade Gold Continues at RPM NorthNWF9:51amNEWFIELDInvestor Presentation - August 2022NXG8:04amNEXGENPreliminary Short Form ProspectusNXG8:03amNEXGENManagement Discussion and Analysis - June 2022NXG8:03amNEXGENInterim Financial StatementsNXM8:04amNEXUS MINSNear Surface Hi-Grade Gold Intersections at Crusader-TemplarODM9:13amODINTrading HaltOZL8:28amOZMINERBHP: BHP Announces Non-Binding Ind.Proposal to Acquire OZLOZL8:14amOZMINEROZ Minerals Rejects Indicative Proposal from BHPPAR9:03amPARA BIOParadigm provides MPS Clinical Program updatePIQ10:42amPROTEOMICSSuspension from QuotationPRX9:16amPRODGOLLake Mackay Drilling ResultsPTR9:48amPETRATHERMThick Intervals of Rare Earths Uncovered at CometPUR8:03amPURSUITMINDrilling Extends Ablett Au Zone to over 800mPVE9:12amPO VALLEYTrading HaltPXX8:33amPOLARXSampling underway on large outcropping vein systemREC9:18amRECHARGE93m Copper Intersection at Brandy Hill SouthRGL9:26amRIVERSGOLDTrading HaltRNX11:06amRENEGADELady Agnes Drilling ResultsRTR9:10amRUMBLEA1M: Exploration Update - Lamil ProjectSFX8:02amSHEFF RESUS$110m Project Finance FacilitySHG8:03amSINGHEALTHSingular Health Announces Planned Divestment of GeoVR AssetSHP8:21amSOUTH HARZOhmgebirge Development Scoping Study PresentationSHP8:02amSOUTH HARZOhmgebirge study evidences world-class potash developmentSTK8:28amSTRICKLANDNew 'Malecite' Prospect Identified Near IroquoisSUN8:11amSUNCORPSuncorp Bank APS330 30 June 2022SUN8:07amSUNCORPFY22 Results PresentationSUN8:06amSUNCORPFY22 Results Investor PackSUN8:04amSUNCORPFY22 Results AnnouncementSUN7:59amSUNCORPFY22 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportSXG8:51amSOUTHXGOLDTrading HaltTMR9:20amTEMPUSTrading HaltTYR8:07amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 125 - Week Ended 5 August 2022VBS10:12amVECTUS BIOCompletion of Second M.A.D. Study for VB0004WBE9:43amWHITEBARKRex-4 Drilling UpdateWMC7:59amWILUNAWiluna Mining Group - First meeting of CreditorsWOT10:42amWOTSOAppendix 4EZNC8:54amZENITH MINDevelin Creek Resource Upgrade


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

10.55am Tuesday 9th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AHF​09:50:00​AUSDAIRY​Market Update - Fresh Processing​AON​08:21:00​APOLLO MIN​More Zinc at Dikaki​AR1​09:08:00​AUST RES​Maiden Mineral Resource at Enterprise​ASN​08:53:00​ANSON RES​Resource Expansion Potential of New Western Expansion Claims​AZL​08:22:00​ARIZONA​Option Prospectus​BBL​10:33:00​BRIS BRONC​Profit Guidance​BEM​10:19:00​BLACKEARTH​Further High Grade Mineral Resources at Razafy NW​BVR​08:47:00​BELLAVISTA​Second rig fast-tracked to target new areas at Brumby​BYH​09:41:00​BRYAH RES​Bryah Completes $1.4M Placement​CBE​08:55:00​COBRE​Stage 1 Infill Drilling Commences at Ngami Copper Project​CCZ​08:24:00​CASTILLOCO​Targets finalised for drilling campaign at Broken Hill​CLW​09:04:00​CHTR H LWR​CLW FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​CLW​09:02:00​CHTR H LWR​Charter Hall Long WALE REIT FY22 Results​CLW​08:59:00​CHTR H LWR​Appendix 4E and Financial Report FY22​CPM​10:09:00​COOPERMET​A$2.55 million placement to fast-track exploration at Mt Isa​CPM​10:07:00​COOPERMET​Agreement to acquire strategic tenement at Mt Isa East​CRN​08:25:00​CORONADO​Ordinary Dividend​CRN​08:25:00​CORONADO​Half Year Results and Investor Presentation​CRN​08:25:00​CORONADO​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​CRR​09:08:00​CRITICAL​28.25m of Spodumene-Bearing Pegmatites Intersected at ML​CXM​10:09:00​CENTREX​Ardmore Phosphate Rock Mine Update​DEV​09:24:00​DEVEXRESOU​High-Grade Uranium Intersected at Nabarlek​DXB​08:48:00​DIMERIX​New Patent Family Application for DMX-700​DXN​09:39:00​DXNLIMITED​Placement​ENT​09:15:00​ENT METALS​Bullfinch North Project Radio Lithium Anomaly Confirmed​GCY​09:11:00​GASCOYNE​Gilbey's North High-Grade Zone Extended​GGE​09:22:00​GRAND GULF​Webinar Presentation​GIB​09:18:00​GIBBRIVER​Phase 8 Drilling Commences at Edjudina Gold Project, WA​GRV​09:10:00​GREENVALE​Within Energy Transaction Not to Proceed​HPP​09:31:00​HEALTHPPGL​Business Update - Debt Facility and Executive Chair Contract​HRN​09:48:00​HORIZONGLD​Investor Presentation​HRZ​08:24:00​HORIZON​RVT to Invest up to $5M in Aust. Battery Manufacturer UPS​IHL​08:57:00​INHEALTH​Incannex Healthcare Company Overview​IIQ​10:18:00​INOVIQ LTD​IIQ Investor Presentation​IPX​09:47:00​IPERIONX​IperionX Develops Low Carbon Titanium Enrichment Process​KGD​08:25:00​KULA​Farm-in & Joint Venture Agreement - Rankin Dome​KLL​10:33:00​KALIUMLAKE​Pause in trading​LRS​08:50:00​LATRES​Commencement of Feasibility Studies for Salinas Project​M2M​09:48:00​MTMALCOLM​Calypso Exploration Update​MAG​08:22:00​MAGMATIC​Visible Sulphides Intercepted in Drilling at Myall​MEK​09:25:00​MEEKAMET​Completion of Gecko North Sale​MP1​09:02:00​MEGAPORT​FY22 Full Year Investor Presentation​MP1​09:01:00​MEGAPORT​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report​MPP​07:31:00​METROPERF​Metroglass ASM Addresses​MPP​07:31:00​METROPERF​MPP Annual Shareholders Meeting Presentation​MSB​10:18:00​MESOBLAST​US$45 Million Private Placement to Major Shareholders​MSB​10:15:00​MESOBLAST​Reinstatement to Quotation​NAB​08:21:00​NAT. BANK​2022 Third Quarter Trading Update​NHE​08:52:00​NOBLHELIUM​AGG & Magnetics Program Commenced Over North Rukwa​NWS​08:20:00​NEWS CORP​FY2022 Fourth Quarter Earnings Release​OPY​08:41:00​OPENPAY​July Update​PV1​09:09:00​PROVARIS​Provaris establishes Provaris Norway AS and Oslo office​QEM​09:07:00​QEMLIMITED​Promising Vanadium & Oil Extraction Results from Pilot Plant​QGL​10:49:00​QNTMGRPHTE​Off-market Takeover Bid for Lincoln Minerals (LML)​QGL​10:00:00​QNTMGRPHTE​Pause in trading​RDN​08:25:00​RAIDEN RES​Mt Sholl Nickel heritage survey commencement secured​REA​08:00:00​REA GROUP​REA Group Investor and Analyst Presentation FY22​REA​08:00:00​REA GROUP​REA Group FY22 Financial Information Released​REA​08:00:00​REA GROUP​Appendix 4E and Full Year Financial Report FY22​REE​08:46:00​RARE X​2022 DRILLING CONFIRMS SCALE, SIGNIFICANCE OF CUMMINS RANGE​RGL​10:03:00​RIVERSGOLD​Acquisition of highly prospective lithium tenements​RKN​07:31:00​RECKON​Investor Roadshow Slides​RKN​07:31:00​RECKON​2022 Half Year Results Summary​RKN​07:30:00​RECKON​Appendix 4D​SHG​09:38:00​SINGHEALTH​Trading Halt​SKY​08:21:00​SKYMETALS​Further Strong Tin Mineralisation at Tallebung​SLB​09:07:00​STELAR​Stelar granted Baratta Copper Project in South Australia​SND​09:44:00​SAUNDERS​SND FY22 Financial Results update​SOP​09:26:00​SYNERTEC​Response to ASX Query​SRR​08:53:00​SARAMA​Sarama Extends High-Grade Gold Mineralisation​STK​09:25:00​STRICKLAND​Trading Halt​SXE​08:21:00​STH X ELEC​Project and Industry Awards and Trading Update​SXG​09:43:00​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG DRILLS 42.0 m @ 4.8 g/t AuEq INCLUDING 13.0 m @ 13.9 g/t​SYN​08:37:00​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay C-77H Re-frac Operations​THR​10:12:00​THORMINING​OZ Minerals Funding, Kapunda ISR Copper Project SA​TOE​08:21:00​TORO ENERG​Fourth Massive Nickel Sulphide Discovery at Dusty​TYM​10:51:00​TYMLEZ​Response to ASX Queries- Announcement 28 July​TZN​10:18:00​TERRAMIN​OZ Minerals to support Kapunda Copper JV​UVA​09:41:00​UVRE​Drilling Commences at East Canyon Uranium & Vanadium Project​WEC​08:35:00​WHITE ENER​Entitlement Offer - Results​WEL​09:54:00​WINCHESTER​2nd Group Prospect Workover Produces Oil and Significant Gas​WRM​09:01:00​WHITEROCK​Further High Grade Gold Intercepts at Morning Star Gold Mine​WWI​09:13:00​WEST WITS​Trading Halt​


----------



## barney (10 August 2022)

11.30am Wednesday 10th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1VG​09:17:00​VICTORY​Major Alkaline Igneous Complex Discovered​88E​09:04:00​88 ENERGY​Trading Halt​88E​08:18:00​88 ENERGY​Icewine East - Maiden Independent Prospective Resource​A2M​07:50:00​A2 MILK​Deferral of FDA consideration of enforcement discretion​A8G​09:31:00​AUMETALS​Drilling results extend gold mineralisation at Mt Clermont​AAR​09:23:00​ASTRAL​Mandilla Set for Resource Growth Theia Continues to Deliver​ACL​08:21:00​AUCLINICAL​FY22 Investor Presentation​ACL​08:20:00​AUCLINICAL​Appendix 4E - Preliminary Financial Report​AME​08:24:00​ALTOMETALS​Further high-grade results up to 97 g/t gold at Indomitable​AOU​09:44:00​AUROCH MIN​Saints Nickel Project - Resource Update​AR1​09:10:00​AUST RES​Trading Halt​ARN​09:02:00​ALDORO​Multiple 50m (plus) pegmatite intervals intersected at Niobe​ARV​11:17:00​ARTEMIS​Pause in Trading​ATA​09:40:00​ATTURRA​Trading Halt​AUC​08:42:00​​High-Grade Gold Intercepts Further Expands KGP Potential​AUZ​09:05:00​AUST MINES​Settlement of ASIC civil proceedings​AW1​09:54:00​AWMETALS​Investor Presentation​BNL​09:38:00​BLUESTAR​Corporate Presentation​BRB​08:21:00​BREAKER​Exceptional Manna Drilling Results​BRB​08:20:00​BREAKER​GL1: Exceptional Manna Drilling Result​BTE​09:13:00​BOTALA​Serowe CBM Project - Drilling Contractor Appointed​BTN​09:32:00​BUTN​Trading Update and Additional Debt Funding​BTR​09:56:00​BRIGHTSTA​Cork Tree Well Mineral Resource Estimate Increased​BYE​09:42:00​BYRON ENER​SM58 G3 and G5 Wells Online​CAI​09:36:00​CALIDUSRES​Trading Halt​CBA​08:06:00​CWLTH BANK​2022 Annual Report​CBA​08:00:00​CWLTH BANK​2022 Full Year Basel III Pillar 3 Disclosure​CBA​07:39:00​CWLTH BANK​2022 Full Year Results Presentation​CBA​07:35:00​CWLTH BANK​2022 Full Year Results ASX Announcement​CBA​07:30:00​CWLTH BANK​2022 Full Year Results Profit Announcement​CCR​08:39:00​CREDIT CLR​CCR JULY SALES UPDATE - NEW CLIENTS ADD $1.17M​CKA​09:39:00​COKAL​BBM Significant Development Progress Achieved​CNI​09:55:00​CENTURIA​CNI FY22 Results Announcement​CNI​09:50:00​CENTURIA​CNI FY22 Results Presentation​CNI​09:44:00​CENTURIA​CNI FY22 Appendix 4E​CNJ​09:27:00​CONICO LTD​Placement Completion​CNW​08:23:00​CIRRUS NET​FY22 Results - Record H2 Revenue and Cash​CNW​08:23:00​CIRRUS NET​4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts - Annual Report​CXU​10:05:00​CAULDRON​$500,000 Loan Commitment Received​DRE​08:19:00​DREDNOUGHT​Diamond Drilling Commenced at Yin Rare Earth Discovery​DXI​08:41:00​DEXUSIND​FY22 Results presentation​DXI​08:39:00​DEXUSIND​FY22 Results release​DXI​08:35:00​DEXUSIND​Appendix 4E​EV1​09:27:00​EVOLENERGY​Placement to Raise $13 Million​GBR​10:31:00​GREATBOULD​Response to ASX Price Query​GBR​10:30:00​GREATBOULD​Ironbark Drilling Update​GBR​09:51:00​GREATBOULD​Pause in Trading​GDA​09:29:00​GOODDRI​FY22 Results​GEN​08:18:00​GENMIN​Baniaka and Bakoumba exploration licences extended to 2028​GL1​08:20:00​GLOBALLITH​Exceptional Manna Drilling Result​GNC​08:22:00​GRAINCORP​GrainCorp upgrades FY22 earnings guidance​GNX​08:21:00​GENEXPOWER​Genex Power acquires Bulli Creek Clean Energy Project​GRL​08:22:00​GODOLPHIN​OMX: OMX Makes Strategic Investment in GRL​GTI​09:32:00​GRATIFII​Trading Halt​HIQ​10:09:00​HITIQLTD​Innovation Patent, VR Based Concussion Diagnostic Technology​HNG​08:21:00​HANCOCK GO​ASSET DIVESTMENT, PROPOSED DIVIDENDS AND CORPORATE UPDATE​IDA​08:19:00​INDIANARES​72 Additional Drillholes Submitted for REE Assay​IGL​08:32:00​IVEGROUP​Implementation Deed for prospective Ovato asset acquisition​IMU​09:18:00​IMUGENE​FIRST COHORT 3 PATIENT DOSED IN CLINICAL TRIAL OF CHECKVACC​ISU​09:21:00​ISELECT​iSelect enters into Scheme Implementation Agreement with IHA​LNR​08:51:00​LANTHANEIN​Heritage Surveys Underway at Lyons Rare Earth Project​LRL​08:16:00​LABYRINTH​More high-grade gold in significant 375m down-dip intercept​M2R​08:16:00​MIRAMAR​Significant Gold Results from 'Highway' Target​MDC​10:12:00​MEDLAB​Depression European Patent Accepted, Proceeding to Grant​MDI​09:52:00​​Maiden Drilling Program Completed at Crosswinds​MEK​09:34:00​MEEKAMET​Significant New Discovery at St Anne's​MOQ​09:58:00​MOQLIMITED​Trading Halt​MTB​10:09:00​MT BURGESS​Kihabe Deposit Mineral Resource Estimate - 2012 JORC Code​MXR​09:32:00​MAXIMUS​MXR acquires gold and nickel Kemble prospect - Spargoville​MYX​08:21:00​M PHARMA​Mayne Pharma announces sale of Metrics Contract Services​NVA​09:50:00​NOVA MIN​Concentrate Leach Recoveries of over 96% achieved at RPM​ODE​09:49:00​ODESSAMIN​Aries Gravity Preliminary Results​ODM​09:02:00​ODIN​A$1.5m Placement to Accelerate Drilling at Koonenberry​OM1​09:24:00​OMNIA META​Maiden Gravity Survey Completed at the Junction Prospect​OMH​08:20:00​OM HLDNGS​Investor Presentation​OMX​08:22:00​ORANGE​OMX Makes Strategic Investment in GRL​OVT​09:08:00​OVATO​Implementation Deed for Prospective Ovato Asset Acq.​PAB​09:36:00​PATRYS​PAT-DX1/Radiation Combination Improves Brain Cancer Survival​PGM​11:26:00​PLATINA​Pivotal acquisition increases Gold footprint in WA​PGM​09:30:00​PLATINA​Trading Halt​PH2​09:13:00​PUREHYDRO​BTE: Serowe CBM Project - Drilling Contractor Appointed​PNC​08:36:00​PIONEER CR​Performing Arrangements Portfolio Update​PNR​09:13:00​PANTORO​Lamboo PGE growth continues with extensions at Edison​PNV​10:13:00​POLYNOVO​First Patient enrolled - SynPath Diabetic Foot Ulcer Trial​POW​09:39:00​PROTEAN​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders​PVE​10:01:00​PO VALLEY​PVE funded to first gas production following $4.5m Placement​PVE​10:01:00​PO VALLEY​Proposed issue of securities - PVE​PXA​08:18:00​PEXAGROUP​PEXA UK update and lender go-live date for PEXA remortgage​RBX​09:05:00​RESOURCE B​RBX Continues to Expand Footprint at Mitre Hill REE Project​SBM​09:41:00​ST.BARBARA​FY23 Guidance and Atlantic tailings lift permit approved​SBR​08:19:00​SABRE RES​Sherlock Bay Drilling Underway Testing High-Grade Nickel​SCG​08:36:00​SCENTRE​Dividend/Distribution - SCG​SHG​09:53:00​SINGHEALTH​SHG Secures Convertible Note Investment​SHN​09:23:00​SUNSHGOLD​Broad Copper Zones Continue at Titov & The Bank, Ravenswood​SPA​08:40:00​SPACETALK​Withdrawal of Resolution Requisitioned by Shareholders​SPL​09:59:00​STARPHARMA​Starpharma signs new DEP agreement with MSD​SRI​08:18:00​SIPA RES​Sipa Exploration Programs Update​W2V​09:10:00​WAY2VAT​W2V secures additional $300K investment and closes SPP early​WR1​09:29:00​WINSOME​Cancet exploration update​


----------



## barney (11 August 2022)

Late today. Out and about doing real work


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1MC​09:30:00​MORELLA​Second Nevada Lithium Project Secured​4DS​09:22:00​4DSMEMORY​Trading Halt​AEG​13:48:00​AB EQ PERF​Court Approves Convening of Scheme Meeting​AMP​08:38:00​AMP​Notification of buy-back - AMP​AMP​08:34:00​AMP​1H 22 Investor Report​AMP​08:25:00​AMP​1H 22 Investor Presentation​AMP​08:18:00​AMP​AMP announces 1H 22 results and return of capital​AMP​08:14:00​AMP​AMP Half Year Results and Appendix 4D​AMT​12:51:00​ALLEGRA​Company Update​ANO​12:07:00​ADVZINCTEK​Appendix 4E​ANR​08:35:00​ANATARA LS​Operational Update​AQC​09:32:00​AUSPACCOAL​Dartbrook Transaction and Company Update​AR1​14:22:00​AUST RES​Austral Successfully Completes $17 million Placement​ARF​08:23:00​​FY22 Annual Results Presentation​ARF​08:23:00​​FY22 Annual Results​ARF​08:22:00​​App 4E & Financial Report for year ended 30 June 2022​ARV​09:49:00​ARTEMIS​Additional Results from Crosscut and Carlow West Revised​AS2​08:21:00​ASKARI MET​Surface Exploration Defines Priority Targets at Yarrie Li​ASQ​08:19:00​AUSSILICAQ​ASQ acquires Li/Au/Ni/Cu ground​ATA​09:37:00​ATTURRA​Updated Cash and Scrip offer for MOQ​AUN​08:26:00​AURUMIN​224.0m @ 1.5g/t Au AT TWO MILE HILL FROM SECOND HOLE ASSAYED​BAS​09:47:00​BASS OIL​Operations Update July 2022​C79​08:37:00​CHRYSOSLTD​Chrysos Increases TCV to $705m​CMO​08:37:00​COSMOMETAL​Cosmo RC Drilling & Targeting Program Commences​CMP​10:31:00​COMPUMEDIC​Share buy back announcement​CXU​09:52:00​CAULDRON​Another High-Grade Intersection at Blackwood​CYL​08:20:00​CAT METALS​Henty Cradle Zone reveals high grade mineralisation​DDR​09:05:00​DICKERDATA​Dividend/Distribution - DDR​EDE​09:55:00​EDEN INNOV​Eden Completes Restructure of US Secured Debt​EEG​08:25:00​EMPIRE ENE​Carpentaria-2H Generates Strong Initial Gas Flow Rates​ENR​08:20:00​ENCOUNTER​Diamond Drilling Commences at Lamil - Paterson Province​FLN​10:04:00​FREELANCER​Freight divisions Freightlancer and Loadshift merge​GCY​09:55:00​GASCOYNE​Strong Drilling Results Extend Gilbey's East and South​GNX​09:13:00​GENEXPOWER​Bulli Creek Acquisition Supplementary Information​GQG​08:18:00​GQGPARTNRS​Mid Year Results - Investor Presentation​GQG​08:18:00​GQGPARTNRS​Mid Year Results - Media Release​GQG​08:18:00​GQGPARTNRS​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​GRX​08:51:00​GREENXMETA​Samples from ARC Confirms up to 99.8% Pure Native Copper​GSR​08:40:00​GREENSTO​Regional Gold Consolidation​GVF​08:37:00​GLOBALVAL​Investment Update and NTA Value as at 31 July 2022​HHR​14:07:00​HARTSHEAD​Response to ASX Price Query Letter​HLX​08:21:00​HELIX​Regional Scale Copper Sampling Program to Commence​HOR​12:17:00​HORSESHOE​Significant Drilling Results in Copper-Gold Surface Material​HRZ​10:10:00​HORIZON​Horizon Divests Non-Core Assets for Cash and Shares​IBG​08:25:00​IRONB ZINC​Citronen Project and Financing Update​ICL​13:21:00​ICENIGOLD​Mineralisation Intersected at North 1​IDA​12:40:00​INDIANARES​Investor Presentation​IME​10:48:00​IMEXHS​Non-renounceable Entitlement Offer Booklet​ITM​08:22:00​ITECHMIN​Final Drill Results from Caralue Bluff Prospect​KLL​09:17:00​KALIUMLAKE​Suspension from Official Quotation​LOT​08:19:00​LOTUSRES​Positive DFS results presentation​LOT​08:19:00​LOTUSRES​DFS confirms Kayelekera as a low-cost, quick restart asset​LPM​09:37:00​LITHPLUS​Wide Pegmatite intercepted at Lei Prospect​MEK​09:33:00​MEEKAMET​Trading Halt​MGR​08:53:00​MIRVAC GRP​MGR FY22 Results Presentation​MGR​08:46:00​MIRVAC GRP​MGR FY22 Results Announcement​MGR​08:42:00​MIRVAC GRP​Appendix 4E​MLD​15:52:00​MACALTD​Completion of Dispatch of Bidder's Statement​MM8​08:30:00​MED METALS​Drilling to Recommence at RGP with 2 Rigs Secured​MOQ​09:37:00​MOQLIMITED​Revised offer from Atturra​NPR​09:39:00​NEWMARK​Newmark Property REIT FY22 Results Presentation​NPR​09:38:00​NEWMARK​Newmark Property REIT FY22 Results and Outlook​NPR​09:32:00​NEWMARK​Appendix 4E and Financial Report for FY22​OFX​08:38:00​OZFOREX​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​OFX​08:38:00​OZFOREX​Annual General Meeting -CEO Address​OFX​08:22:00​OZFOREX​Annual General Meeting Presentation​OPT​08:30:00​OPTHEA​Trading Halt​OPY​12:19:00​OPENPAY​Increase in SPP offer size​PAR​09:35:00​PARA BIO​Trading Halt​PGF​11:52:00​PMGLOBAL​Appendix 4E and Annual Report 2022​PIQ​09:29:00​PROTEOMICS​Trading Halt​PR1​08:21:00​PURERESOUR​Loyalty Options Issue​PR1​08:20:00​PURERESOUR​Prospectus​PRL​09:20:00​PROVINCE​Trading Halt​PSL​08:49:00​PATERSONS​Drilling commences at the Grace Project​PVE​09:06:00​PO VALLEY​Po Valley signs Podere Maiar Gas Plant and Pipeline Contract​QBE​07:38:00​QBE INSUR​Market Presentation on 2022 Half Year Results​QBE​07:36:00​QBE INSUR​Market Release on 2022 Half Year Report​QBE​07:30:00​QBE INSUR​2022 Half Year Report​RAS​08:19:00​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Review Works Confirm High Grade Lithium​RCR​08:23:00​RINCONRES​South Telfer Diamond Drilling Results & Exploration Update​RFX​09:22:00​REDFLOW​Trading Halt​RLT​09:22:00​RENERGEN​CEF Due Diligence Passed​RVR​09:04:00​REDRIVER​RVR continues strong gold results at Hillgrove​SER​10:59:00​STRATEGIC​SER Launches Capital Raising​SER​09:35:00​STRATEGIC​Trading Halt​SHN​09:40:00​SUNSHGOLD​Trading Halt​STK​09:45:00​STRICKLAND​Successful Completion of Capital Raising​TCF​15:14:00​360EI FUND​FY22 Results Announcement​TCF​15:13:00​360EI FUND​FY22 Appendix 4E & Annual Report​TLS​08:05:00​TELSTRA​TLS FY22 Results CEO and CFO briefing materials​TLS​07:58:00​TELSTRA​Telstra's FY22 Results​TLS​07:50:00​TELSTRA​Full Year Statutory Accounts​TMK​09:21:00​TMKENERGY​PetroChina Aligns with TMK Energy​VAL​09:11:00​VALORES​Uranium & Copper Mineralisation identified at Surprise Creek​VVA​08:24:00​VIVALEISUR​Bi-Monthly Presentation (May/June 2022)​VVA​08:23:00​VIVALEISUR​Market Update​VYS​08:35:00​VYSARNLTD​Vysarn Enters into Share Sale Agreement to Acquire ProEng​WLE​13:48:00​WAMLEADERS​AEG: Court Approves Convening of Scheme Meeting​WWI​09:46:00​WEST WITS​WWI Raises $2.5M in Preparation for Development of WBP​


----------



## barney (12 August 2022)

1PM Friday 12th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​5EA​08:15:00​5EADVANCED​Form 8-K - 5E Advanced Materials Convertible Note Instrument​5EA​08:15:00​5EADVANCED​5E ADVANCED MATERIALS SECURES $60 MM FROM U.S. INVESTOR​88E​09:29:00​88 ENERGY​Placement to Raise $14.9M​AGD​11:20:00​AUST GOLD​Austral Gold Announces Gold Precipitate Robbery​AHF​09:55:00​AUSDAIRY​AHF FDA application still under active review​AKN​09:13:00​AUKING​Pivotal copper/zinc system confirmed at Emull project​ARN​10:57:00​ALDORO​Pegmatite studies confirm potential for Niobe & Wyemandoo​AVH​08:37:00​AVITA MED​Half Year Financial Report Form 10-Q​AVH​08:36:00​AVITA MED​AVITA Medical Topline Results from Soft-Tissue Pivotal Trial​AVH​08:29:00​AVITA MED​AVITA Medical Reports Second Quarter 2022 Financial Results​AXE​08:25:00​ARCHER MAT​Hong Kong patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip​AXP​10:51:00​AXPENERGY​Shareholder Update Webinar​BBN​08:20:00​BABY B​FY22 Investor Presentation​BBN​08:20:00​BABY B​FY22 Results Announcement​BBN​08:19:00​BABY B​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​BFG​11:43:00​BELL FN GP​BFG Half-Year Media Release​BFG​11:35:00​BELL FN GP​BFG Half-Year Results Announcement​BLZ​09:04:00​BLAZE MIN​Earaheedy Basin Drilling Underway​BSE​08:14:00​BASEIRON​2022 Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves Statement​CAE​10:01:00​CANNINDAH​Cannindah Raises $2 million to Continue Drilling​CAI​09:04:00​CALIDUSRES​Calidus Secures $20M to Fund Growth Projects​CF1​08:47:00​COMPLIIFSL​RD1 Takeover Offer Status of Conditions​CF1​08:45:00​COMPLIIFSL​RD1 Takeover Offer Freed from Certain Conditions​CYP​09:16:00​CYNATA THR​Pipeline Update Following Strategic Portfolio Review​ECG​09:47:00​ECARGO​eCargo Refines Business Portfolio with Sale of Amblique​EGG​08:30:00​ENERO​FY22 Results Announcement​EGG​08:23:00​ENERO​FY22 Results Announcement and Presentation​EGG​08:20:00​ENERO​Preliminary Final Report​ELE​09:28:00​ELMORE​Trading Halt​ESS​08:14:00​ESSENMETAL​Pioneer Dome Lithium Project update​FSF​07:37:00​FONTERRA​Fonterra provides update to FY22 earnings guidance​GCY​12:13:00​GASCOYNE​Trading Halt​GCY​12:03:00​GASCOYNE​Pause in Trading​HCW​07:30:00​HLTHCOREIT​FY22 Results Presentation​HCW​07:30:00​HLTHCOREIT​FY22 Results Announcement​HCW​07:30:00​HLTHCOREIT​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​HIT​09:50:00​HITECH GRP​HIT FY22 Results Summary​HIT​09:47:00​HITECH GRP​Preliminary Final Report​IAG​08:32:00​INSUR.AUST​Dividend/Distribution - IAGPD​IAG​08:08:00​INSUR.AUST​IAG FY22 Results Presentation​IAG​08:03:00​INSUR.AUST​IAG FY22 Investor Report​IAG​07:57:00​INSUR.AUST​IAG Announces FY22 Results​IAG​07:51:00​INSUR.AUST​IAG FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​IPB​09:48:00​IPB PET​Non-Renounceable Issue​KCC​09:26:00​KINCORACOP​Kincora Copper 2022 Q2 Financials Package​KSS​09:30:00​KLEOS​Kleos Completes A$10 million Debt Facility​LML​10:56:00​LINCOLN​Response to bidders statement​LRV​09:50:00​LARVOTTO​Larvotto Commences Drilling at Mt Isa Copper Project​MAM​09:18:00​MICROASSET​FY22 Results Announcement​MAM​09:03:00​MICROASSET​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​MAT​08:35:00​MATSA RES​New Drilling Results Lake Carey Gold Project​MEL​08:52:00​METGASCO​Trading Halt​MEZ​07:31:00​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy monthly operating report for July 2022​MMG​08:31:00​MONGERGOLD​Soils Program Completed at Scottys Lithium Project Nevada​MNS​09:15:00​MAGNIS​Production begins at iM3NY Battery Plant​MPR​08:28:00​MPOWER​Completes Strategic Acquisition of Lakeland Project​MYD​10:59:00​MYDEAL​Scheme Update​MYD​09:27:00​MYDEAL​WOW: Woolworths MyDeal acquisition not opposed​NOV​08:58:00​NOVATTI​Trading Halt​NSX​09:02:00​NSX LTD​Trading Halt​OAU​10:23:00​ORAGOLD​Director Provides Unsecured Loan Facility​PCG​09:37:00​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management - 31 July 2022​PGM​10:01:00​PLATINA​Capital raising to drive growth in WA gold portfolio​POD​08:14:00​PODIUM​Podium Successfully Completes $4.6M Entitlement Offer​PPC​09:05:00​PEET​Notification of buy-back - PPC​QGL​10:56:00​QNTMGRPHTE​LML: Response to bidders statement​QUE​11:17:00​QUESTE​Monthly Cash Flow Report - July 2022​RD1​08:47:00​REG DIRECT​CF1: RD1 Takeover Offer Status of Conditions​RD1​08:45:00​REG DIRECT​CF1: RD1 Takeover Offer Freed from Certain Conditions​RFX​12:05:00​REDFLOW​Redflow secures $5 million to accelerate growth activities​RMD​08:15:00​RESMED​ResMed Announces Results for the Fourth Quarter of FY2022​RML​09:35:00​RESOLMIN​At-the-Market Placement​SIS​09:10:00​SIMBLE​Response to ASX Price Query​SMR​08:54:00​STANMORE​Half Year Results and Investor Presentation​SMR​08:52:00​STANMORE​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​SMR​08:33:00​STANMORE​STANMORE TO ACQUIRE REMAINING 20% INTEREST IN SMC FROM MITSU​SMX​09:22:00​S-MATTERS​SMX enters into Standby Equity Facility​TBN​09:35:00​TAMBORAN​EP 136 Update - EMP Approval​WML​09:11:00​WOOMERA​Appointment of Managing Director​WOW​10:59:00​WOOLWORTHS​MYD: Scheme Update​XRG​08:55:00​XREALITY​FREAK on Cavill​


----------



## barney (15 August 2022)

2.40pm Monday 15th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​4DS​10:02:00​4DSMEMORY​Suspension from Official Quotation​ADD​09:30:00​ADAVALE​Commencement of EM Survey at Kabanga Jirani and Luhuma​ADN​09:54:00​ANDROMEDA​Clarification of announcements regarding offtakes​AHQ​09:20:00​ALLEGIANCE​Completes Terms Sheet for US$40m Loan and Coal Off-Take​AHQ​09:12:00​ALLEGIANCE​Equity Facility Update​AII​08:13:00​ALMONTY​Almonty Q2 2022 Financial Statements​AII​08:13:00​ALMONTY​Almonty Reports Interim 2022 Financial Results​AMI​09:51:00​AURELIA​Spectacular intercepts at Federation​ANP​09:28:00​ANTISENSE​Trading Halt​ANX​09:44:00​ANAXMETALS​Anax Leading Future Battery Metals Research​ARG​08:37:00​ARGO​Media Release - Result for year ended 30 June 2022​ARG​08:33:00​ARGO​Preliminary Final Report for year ended 30 June 2022​ASN​08:55:00​ANSON RES​Anson Targets New Zones in Drilling at Paradox​AV1​08:32:00​ADVERITAS​Global Media and Betting Businesses Select TrafficGuard​BC8​08:12:00​BLACK CAT​More Shallow High Grades from Myhree Open Pit​BEN​08:21:00​BEN ADE BK​FY22 Results presentation​BEN​08:20:00​BEN ADE BK​FY22 Results announcement​BEN​08:15:00​BEN ADE BK​Appendix 4E​BMO​08:23:00​BASTIONMIN​Strong Drill Results from Capote​BPH​09:13:00​BPH ENERGY​Trading Halt​BPT​08:43:00​BEACH​Beach Energy Ltd FY22 Results Presentation​BPT​08:41:00​BEACH​Beach Energy Ltd FY22 Full Year Results​BPT​08:37:00​BEACH​Appendix 4E​BRX​08:11:00​BELARAROX​Massive Sulphide intersected at Native Bee​BSL​08:05:00​BLUESCOPE​Update - Notification of buy-back - BSL​BSL​08:05:00​BLUESCOPE​FY2022 Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​BSL​08:04:00​BLUESCOPE​FY2022 Full Year Results - ASX Release​BSL​08:04:00​BLUESCOPE​FY2022 Full Year Appendix 4E & Annual Report​BTI​08:38:00​BAILADOR​BTI Results Announcement FY22​BTI​08:25:00​BAILADOR​BTI Results Presentation FY22​BTI​08:17:00​BAILADOR​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report to Shareholders​BTI​08:15:00​BAILADOR​Dividend/Distribution - BTI​BUR​08:13:00​BURLEY MIN​Burley Obtains Drilling Approvals for Yerecoin Project​CAE​09:52:00​CANNINDAH​Mt Cannindah Hole 11 Cu, Au to bottom of hole 1100m​CAR​08:07:00​CARSALES​FY22 Results Presentation​CAR​08:07:00​CARSALES​Media Release FY22 Results​CAR​08:06:00​CARSALES​Appendix 4E and Annual Report 2022​CCZ​08:10:00​CASTILLOCO​Focus on increasing confidence in Cu-Co MREs​CDT​08:13:00​CASTLE MIN​Kambale Graphite RC Drilling Program Completed​CEN​07:31:00​CONTACT EN​July 2022 Operating Report​CEN​07:31:00​CONTACT EN​Contact Energy 2022 Integrated Report​CEN​07:31:00​CONTACT EN​Contact Energy FY22 Full Year Results​CNR​08:14:00​CANNON RES​Fisher East Resource Increased to 134.1 Kt Contained Nickel​COI​09:55:00​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo North pilot gas exceeds 1.25 MMcfd​CQE​08:27:00​CHSOCINFRA​CQE FY22 Results Presentation​CQE​08:25:00​CHSOCINFRA​CQE FY22 Results​CQE​08:23:00​CHSOCINFRA​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​CRR​08:39:00​CRITICAL​29.9m of Spodumene-Bearing Pegmatites Intercepted Mavis Lake​CRS​08:12:00​CAPRICE​FIRST SOLIS RC DRILLING INTERSECTS HIGH GRADE​CST​08:14:00​CASTILERES​Rover 4 Drilling Results and Project Update​CXO​09:26:00​CORE EXP​Exploration Activities Update​DRE​08:13:00​DREDNOUGHT​Nine Orion Look-alikes from Auger Program, More to Come​DW8​09:27:00​DW8LIMITED​Trading Halt​EMN​08:09:00​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Reports Q3 2022 Results & Project Developments​EMN​08:08:00​EUROMNGNSE​Mgt's Discussion & Analysis for 9 months ended 30 June 2022​EMN​08:08:00​EUROMNGNSE​Interim Financial Statements for 9 months ended 30 June 2022​EV1​08:13:00​EVOLENERGY​Government approval of Resettlement Action Plan​FID​08:19:00​FIDUCIANGP​Investor Presentation - FY 22 Results​FID​08:16:00​FIDUCIANGP​Preliminary Final Report​FME​09:16:00​FUTURE MET​Trading Halt​FRB​09:08:00​FIREBIRD​Trading Halt​GIB​09:35:00​GIBBRIVER​Completion of Phase 8 Drilling at Edjudina Gold Project​GLL​09:32:00​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Gas Project Update​GMR​09:50:00​GOLDEN RIM​Kouri sale agreement​GNX​10:15:00​GENEXPOWER​Trading Halt​GNX​09:58:00​GENEXPOWER​Pause in Trading​GPT​08:46:00​GPT​2022 Interim Result Presentation​GPT​08:44:00​GPT​2022 Interim Result and Interim Distribution​GPT​08:36:00​GPT​Appendix 4D - GPT Management Holdings Limited​GPT​08:33:00​GPT​Appendix 4D - The GPT Group​GRL​09:35:00​GODOLPHIN​OMX: Phase 2 Drilling Commenced at NSW Calarie Gold Project​GUD​08:19:00​G.U.D.​Results Briefing and Webcast​GUD​08:14:00​G.U.D.​Full Year Statutory Accounts​GWA​08:15:00​GWA GROUP​FY22 Results Media Release​GWA​08:15:00​GWA GROUP​FY22 Results Presentation​GWA​08:15:00​GWA GROUP​Preliminary Final Report​HMG​08:11:00​HAMELIN​Diamond Drilling Commences at Fremlins - West Tanami​HMX​08:14:00​HAMMER​Drilling Commences at Ajax and Prospective Tenure Secured​HVY​08:11:00​HEAVY MIN​Favourable Metallurgy Results Received for Port Gregory​HYD​08:48:00​HYDRIX​Hydrix receives Singapore HSA approval for Guardian device​IMD​08:11:00​IMDEX​BLAST DOG Contract Announcement​IMD​08:10:00​IMDEX​IMDEX Full Year Results Presentation FY22​IMD​08:10:00​IMDEX​IMDEX FY22 Results Annoucement​IMD​08:10:00​IMDEX​Preliminary Final Report​IMR​09:12:00​IMRICOR​Response to ASX Price Query​JAV​08:44:00​JAVELIN​New Gold Resource For Coogee​JBH​08:33:00​JB HI-FI​Results Presentation - 2022 Full Year Results​JBH​08:30:00​JB HI-FI​Company Announcement - 2022 Full Year Results​JBH​08:19:00​JB HI-FI​Appendix 4E and Financial Report - 2022 Full Year​KKO​09:18:00​KINETIKO​Company Update​KNB​09:05:00​KOONENBERR​Drilling commences at Lucky Sevens high grade gold prospect​KPG​09:09:00​KELLYPRTNR​Dividend/Distribution - KPG​LDR​08:53:00​LDRESOURCE​Trading Halt​LIN​08:57:00​LINDIAN​Kangankunde Acquisition First Tranche Payment Completed​M2R​08:12:00​MIRAMAR​Drilling underway at Glandore​MAU​08:12:00​MAGNET RES​Drilling commences at Lady Julie North 4​MCE​08:13:00​MATRIX CE​Matrix Awarded Major SURF Buoyancy Contract​MEK​09:19:00​MEEKAMET​Strong Support to Accelerate Drilling for Growth & Discovery​MFB​07:31:00​MY FOODBAG​My Food Bag - FY23 Trading Update​MXC​13:36:00​MGC PHARMA​Study Results - Effects of CannEpil on driving performance​MYS​09:21:00​MYSTATE​MYS FY22 Investor Presentation​MYS​09:20:00​MYSTATE​MYS FY22 Results Announcement​MYS​09:17:00​MYSTATE​Preliminary Final Report​NEA​08:26:00​NEARMAP​Nearmap receives indicative proposal, provides FY22 update​NOV​08:50:00​NOVATTI​$10.5m in New Growth Funds to Unlock Larger Markets​NTM​08:16:00​NTMIN​VTEM Drilling Complete. Rig Moves to Calvert South Prospect​NWS​08:06:00​NEWS CORP​FY2022 Appendix 4E Form 10-K​OLY​10:49:00​OLYMPIOMET​Pegmatites Identified at Mulwarrie​OMX​08:13:00​ORANGE​Phase 2 Drilling Commenced at NSW Calarie Gold Project​OPT​10:59:00​OPTHEA​Form 6-K with SEC​OPT​10:58:00​OPTHEA​Opthea Successfully Closes Well Supported US$90m Financing​OPT​10:55:00​OPTHEA​Opthea secures up to US$170m in non-dilutive financing​PAM​09:18:00​PA METALS​Thailand Board of Investment Meetings​PAR​09:00:00​PARA BIO​Investor Presentation - $66m Capital Raise​PAR​08:59:00​PARA BIO​Paradigm Launches $66M Capital Raising​PEC​09:45:00​PERPET RES​Beharra Test Results Confirm Reduction in Key Impurities​PEN​08:23:00​PENINSULA​Presentation - DFS Completed for Lance​PEN​08:15:00​PENINSULA​DFS Confirms Globally Competitive Uranium ISR Operation​PGD​08:12:00​PEREGOLD​Hemi Style Intrusive Gold Targets Identified at Mallina​PGY​09:27:00​PILOT​Response to ASX Price Query Letter​PIQ​09:09:00​PROTEOMICS​Proteomics raises $8m in highly successful Placement​POL​09:55:00​POLYMETALS​Alahine Gold Project delivers 16m at 3.01g/t gold​PRL​09:40:00​PROVINCE​Suspension from Official Quotation​PUR​08:14:00​PURSUITMIN​Multiple High Grade Commando Rock Chip Results​RC1​08:49:00​REDCASTLE​Soil Sampling Confirms Redcastle Potential​SER​09:35:00​STRATEGIC​SER Raises $875,000 via Placement​SGA​08:13:00​SARYTOGAN​Drill Results from Central Graphite Zone Exceed Expectations​SHN​13:04:00​SUNSHGOLD​Investor Presentation August 2022​SHN​09:36:00​SUNSHGOLD​Placement to Accelerate Large Scale Projects​SRR​08:12:00​SARAMA​Q2 2022 Management's Discussion and Analysis​SRR​08:12:00​SARAMA​Q2 2022 Interim Financial Statements​STO​09:17:00​SANTOS​TBN: Operational Update - EP161 Flow Results Update​STX​08:12:00​STRIKE ENE​Walyering gas field sanctioned for development​STX​08:12:00​STRIKE ENE​STX: Final Investment Decision - Walyering Gas Project​SUV​08:58:00​SUVOSTRAT​Commercial Trials Commence with C&D​SVL​09:34:00​SILVERMINE​Seismic Survey Highlights Significant New Drill Targets​SWP​08:41:00​SWOOPHLTD​Earnings Update and On Market Share Buyback​TBN​09:17:00​TAMBORAN​Operational Update - EP161 Flow Results Update​TG1​09:11:00​TECHGEN​Maiden RC completed at John Bull Gold NSW​TLX​08:14:00​TELIXPHARM​Grand Pharmaceutical Group's investment in Telix​TMK​09:33:00​TMKENERGY​Trading Halt​TMR​08:16:00​TEMPUS​Visible Gold in First Holes Drilled at No9 Vein at Elizabeth​TMS​09:23:00​TENNANT​Trading Halt​TPD​08:12:00​TALONENERG​STX: Walyering gas field sanctioned for development​TPD​08:12:00​TALONENERG​Final Investment Decision - Walyering Gas Project​TTT​08:20:00​TITOMIC​TTT Establishes Presence in Mining and Reseller Industries​TYR​08:21:00​TYRO PAY​COVID-19 Trading Update 126 - Week Ended 12 August 2022​USQ​13:19:00​US STUDENT​Dividend/Distribution - USQ​USQ​09:26:00​US STUDENT​USQ June Quarter Distribution & Portfolio Pre-leasing Update​VOR​12:13:00​VORTIVLIM​Trading Halt​VOR​09:50:00​VORTIVLIM​Pause in Trading​WAM​11:55:00​WAMCAPITAL​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​WAM​11:31:00​WAMCAPITAL​Dividend/Distribution - WAM​WBC​07:33:00​WESTPAC​WBC 3Q22 Capital, Credit Quality & Funding Update​WBE​09:42:00​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Confirms Successful Rex-4 Drilling Completion​WMG​09:38:00​WESTERNLTD​First Assay Results Confirm Ni-Cu-PGE Mineralisation​XAM​10:08:00​XANADUMINE​Second Quarter 2022 Financial Statements and MD&A​


----------



## barney (16 August 2022)

3.30pm Tuesday 16th Aug


CodeTimeNameHeading360​8:13amLIFE360Quarterly Report - SEC Form 10Q360​8:13amLIFE360CY22 HI Results - Investor Presentation360​8:13amLIFE360Q2 & Half Year 2022 Results4DS10:07am4DSMEMORYReinstatement to Official Quotation4DS10:07am4DSMEMORYCompany UpdateA1G8:13amAFR GOLDPhillip Gallagher Appointed as Managing Director of A1GABP9:13amABACUSFY22 Results PresentationABP9:12amABACUSFY22 Results AnnouncementABP9:12amABACUSFY22 Annual Report and Appendix 4EAIV9:59amACTIVEXAdditional High Grade Shallow Gold Intercepts at Mt HoganAKG3:04pmACADEMIESPreliminary Final ReportALV8:33amALVOMINFLEM & Mineralised Gossans Define High Priority TargetsARR8:53amARAREEARTHTrading HaltATA9:36amATTURRAAtturra to not exercise Matching Right for MOQAVA9:57amAVA RISKFibre Optic Intrusion Detector System ContractsAWV9:39amANOVAMETALRDT: Divestment of Warriedar Gold ProjectAWV9:26amANOVAMETALStrategic acquisition of high-grade Warriedar Gold ProjectBBL12:18pmBRIS BRONCHalf Yearly Report and AccountsBET8:42amBETMAKTECHNTD Contract amended to increase max revenue cap by $20MBEZ10:20amBESRAGOLDThick Gold Intercepts in Deepest Jugan DrillingBGT9:56amBIOGENETECAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportBHP8:21amBHP GROUPBHP Results Presentation Year Ended 30 June 2022BHP8:17amBHP GROUPBHP FY2022 Results AnnouncementBHP8:16amBHP GROUPPreliminary Final ReportCBE8:57amCOBREAdditional Significant Copper Intersection at Ngami ProjectCGF8:08amCHALLENGER2022 Analyst PackCGF8:08amCHALLENGER2022 Investor Presentation and outlookCGF8:08amCHALLENGER2022 Market releaseCGF8:07amCHALLENGER2022 Appendix 4ECIN2:48pmCARLT.INVChairman's Report to Shareholders 30 June 2022CIN2:06pmCARLT.INVAppendix 4E Preliminary Final Report Year Ended 30 June 2022CML11:29amCHASE MINEEXPLORATION AND PRE-FEASIBILITY STUDY UPDATECR99:46amCORELLARESSonic Drilling Underway at TampuDEV9:41amDEVEXRESOUTrading HaltELE9:15amELMORESuspension from Official QuotationELT8:22amOropesa Infill Drilling InterceptsEMD9:45amEMYRIALEmyria receives ethics approval for EMD-RX5 Phase 3 trialGCY9:59amGASCOYNEHigh-Grade Gold Discovery Confirmed at DalgarangaGMG9:07amGOOD GROUPFull Year Results PresentationGMG9:05amGOOD GROUPGoodman 30 June 2022 Full Year ResultsGMG9:01amGOOD GROUPAppendix 4E - Full Year AccountsGOZ8:13amGROWTHPROGOZ FY22 Property CompendiumGOZ8:13amGROWTHPROGOZ FY22 Results PresentationGOZ8:13amGROWTHPROGOZ FY22 Results AnnouncementGOZ8:13amGROWTHPROGOZ FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual reportGSM8:20amGOLDENSTATCue Royalty AdjustmentHOR9:57amHORSESHOEGlenloth Goldfield RC Drilling CommencesHRZ9:27amHORIZONHigh Grade Drill Results From New Monument Gold ProjectJHX7:30amJ HARDIEQ1 FY23 Results PackKIN9:09amKIN MININGTrading HaltKSN9:03amKINGSTONDrilling extends mineralised zones at SOZLRS8:57amLATRESDrilling confirms significant new discovery at Colina WestLVH9:27amLIVEHIREEntitlement Offer BookletMAY10:29amMELBANAZapato-1ST Drilling UpdateMCY7:33amMERCURY NZFY2022 Full Year ResultsMEL9:40amMETGASCOHydrogen PresentationMEL9:35amMETGASCOMetgasco to acquire renewable hydrogen production technologyMGX9:48amMT GIBSONKoolan Update and Notice re FY22 Financial ResultsMHK8:12amMETALHAWKStrong DHEM Conductor Identified at ToranaMIO8:16amMACARTHURMInterim Financial Statement to 30 June 2022MIO8:15amMACARTHURMMD&A to 30 June 2022MNY9:33amMONEY3FY22 Annual ResultsMNY9:27amMONEY3Appendix 4EMOQ12:57pmMOQLIMITEDMOQ enters into new Scheme Implementation Deed with BrennanMOQ9:34amMOQLIMITEDMOQ confirms receipt of Superior Proposal from BrennanMYL10:01amMALLEERESCapital Raising and Project UpdateNAE9:04amNEW AGEMarlborough Gold Exploration Project Granted Otago NZNSX9:19amNSX LTDNon-Renounceable Issue - Offer BookletNSX9:19amNSX LTDPlacement and Rights IssueNXG9:23amNEXGENFinal Short Form ProspectusNXM8:11amNEXUS MINSCrusader-Templar Delivers Again With Hi-Grade IntersectionsOPY9:40amOPENPAYOpenpay successfully completes Share Purchase PlanPNN9:02amPOWERMINFurther Salta Li Brine Samples confirm DLE suitabilityPTX8:27amPRESCIENTPTX OmniCAR cell manufacturing contract for clinical trialsPV19:57amPROVARISCompletion of HyEnergy Export Project Feasibility StudyQRI10:02amQUAL RE IFQRI June Quarterly Update 2022RDG1:02pmRESDEVResponse to ASX Price QueryRDG11:53amRESDEVPause in TradingRDT9:39amRED DIRTDivestment of Warriedar Gold ProjectRMX9:08amREDMOUNTCompletion of Drilling at Mt MansbridgeROO9:53amROOTSRoots secures new sales contracts in UAE & IsraelRYD3:18pmRYDERCAPRyder Capital FY2022 - Results AnnouncementRYD3:18pmRYDERCAPAppendix 4E and FY2022 Annual ReportSCP8:11amSCA Property Group FY22 Results PresentationSCP8:11amSCA Property Group FY22 Results AnnouncementSCP8:11amPreliminary Final Report and Full Year Statutory AccountsSEK9:13amSEEKFY22 Full Year Results PresentationSEK9:12amSEEKFY22 Full Year Results AnnouncementSEK9:12amSEEKFY22 Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsSGF9:38amSGFLEETSupplementary FY22 Investor PresentationSGF8:17amSGFLEETFY22 Investor PresentationSGF8:16amSGFLEETFY22 Results AnnouncementSGF8:16amSGFLEET2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4ESGM8:18amSIMS METALFY22 Results PresentationSGM8:18amSIMS METALFY22 Results ReleaseSGM8:17amSIMS METALPreliminary Final ReportSWM8:28amSEVENWESTSWM announces on-market buy-backSWM8:17amSEVENWESTPresentation of Year End ResultsSWM8:17amSEVENWESTSWM FY22 Full Year Results ReleaseSWM8:14amSEVENWESTAppendix 4ESZL8:12amSEZZLE INCAppendix 4DSZL8:11amSEZZLE INCUS SEC Form 10-QTGR9:23amTASSAL GRPFY22 Results PresentationTGR9:22amTASSAL GRPFY22 Results AnnouncementTGR9:21amTASSAL GRPPreliminary Final ReportTGR8:48amTASSAL GRPTassal enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with CookeTNG9:06amTNGTNG Acquires Lithium ProjectTPW8:10amTEMPLE WEBFull Year 2022 Investor PresentationTPW8:10amTEMPLE WEBFull Year 2022 Results & Trading UpdateTPW8:10amTEMPLE WEBFull Year 2022 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportTYM10:47amTYMLEZTYM and Lloyds Register Collaborate for Guarantee of OriginVG19:47amVGI GLOBALAppendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report, 4.5cps Final DividendVOR2:17pmVORTIVLIMGuidance, business update & investor webinarWR18:40amWINSOMENew pegmatite outcrop discovered at AdinaWTL10:16amWT FIN GRPFY2022 Indicative Results


----------



## barney (17 August 2022)

9.55am Wednesday 17th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​3MF​09:05:00​3DMETALFL​Manufacturing Certification from ABS in 3D Printing​ABY​09:44:00​ADOREBEAUT​Response to ASX Price Query​ADV​08:26:00​ARDIDEN​Assays Report Exciting Wide and High Grade Gold Intercepts​AFG​08:11:00​AUSTRA FIN​AFG confirm underlying result and technology strategy​AHQ​08:13:00​ALLEGIANCE​Completes Convertible Note Tranche 2​AML​09:47:00​AEON METAL​Drilling Success at Walford Creek Extends Mineralisation​AOU​09:00:00​AUROCH MIN​Rare Earths Exploration Commences at Arden​AQI​09:07:00​ALICANTO​Experienced Executive Appointed as Managing Director​AS2​08:13:00​ASKARI MET​Auger Results Reveal 600m Strike Extension at Burracoppin​AUI​08:14:00​A.U.INV​2022 Full Year Results and Share Purchase Plan​BAP​08:22:00​BAPCOR LTD​FY2022 Results Presentation​BAP​08:22:00​BAPCOR LTD​FY2022 Results Announcement​BAP​08:21:00​BAPCOR LTD​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Financial Report​BTC​09:19:00​BTC HEALTH​BTC Shareholder Update - June 2022​BXB​08:16:00​BRAMB LTD​Brambles 2022 Full-Year Result presentation​BXB​08:16:00​BRAMB LTD​Brambles 2022 Full-Year Results ASX & Media Release​BXB​08:15:00​BRAMB LTD​Full Year Statutory Accounts​C29​08:59:00​C29METALS​Consolidation of Prospective Exploration Tenure in SA​CHZ​09:06:00​CHESSER​Mineralisation extended at Area D and Western Splay​CLA​08:18:00​CELRES​Celsius improves recoveries of Cobalt and Copper at Opuwo​CNJ​09:26:00​CONICO LTD​Trading Halt​CPO​08:23:00​CULPEO​Further Wide High-Grade Cu Intersections From Lana Corina​CRR​08:34:00​CRITICAL​Assays Confirm Further High-Grade Lithium up to 2.15% Li2O​CSL​08:15:00​CSL​CSL Results Presentation​CSL​08:13:00​CSL​CSL Results Announcement​CSL​08:12:00​CSL​CSL Statutory Accounts for the Full Year Ended 30 June 202​CTD​07:36:00​CORP TRAV​FY22 Results - Presentation​CTD​07:36:00​CORP TRAV​FY22 Results - Announcement​CTD​07:36:00​CORP TRAV​Appendix 4E​CVN​09:26:00​CARNARVON​Dorado Project Update​CYC​08:17:00​CYCLOPHARM​Half Year 2022 Results​CYC​08:14:00​CYCLOPHARM​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​CYC​08:14:00​CYCLOPHARM​Dividend/Distribution - CYC​DEV​09:55:00​DEVEXRESOU​$17.2M capital raising expands Nabarlek drill programme​DHG​08:45:00​DOMAIN​Domain FY22 Results Announcement​DHG​08:40:00​DOMAIN​Appendix 4E​DOW​08:22:00​DOWNER EDI​Annual Report to shareholders​DRE​09:18:00​DREDNOUGHT​Long-Term Incentives on Delivery of Significant REE Resource​DTR​08:25:00​DATELINE​Multiple Rare Earth drill targets identified​DW8​09:37:00​DW8LIMITED​Suspension from Official Quotation​DXS​09:00:00​DEXUS​2022 Annual Results presentation​DXS​08:57:00​DEXUS​2022 Annual Results release​DXS​08:55:00​DEXUS​Appendix 4E​EHL​08:12:00​EMECO HLDG​Solid FY22 performance, growth across all operating segments​EHL​08:11:00​EMECO HLDG​Appendix 4E​ELS​08:27:00​ELSIGHT​Repeat Halo order received from Air Methods subsidiary​EMN​08:10:00​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Q3 2022 Results Conference Call Presentation​ERM​08:13:00​EMMERSON​Further high-grade copper-gold intersected at Hermitage​FBU​07:32:00​FLETBUILD​Fletcher Building reports FY22 result, final dividend 22cps​FHE​08:09:00​FRONT ENER​Pathway to increase in green hydrogen production study shows​GNX​08:56:00​GENEXPOWER​Receipt of Revised Non-binding Indicative Proposal​GSR​09:13:00​GREENSTO​Trading Halt​HT8​08:40:00​HARRIS​Harris Technology expands into Household category​IVZ​08:48:00​INVICTUS​Invictus expands Cabora Bassa exploration licence footprint​KPG​08:18:00​KELLYPRTNR​Dividend/Distribution - KPG​LDR​09:53:00​LDRESOURCE​Completion of Placement​LEG​08:08:00​LEGEND​Rockford Seismic Programmes Progress at Mawson and Octagonal​LGM​09:11:00​LEGACY MIN​New High-Grade Gold Assays Expand Bauloora Gold System​LIC​09:50:00​LIFESTYLE​Appendix 4E​LLO​09:05:00​LION ONE​LLO Confirms High-Grade Gold Feeder Zone at Tuvatu​MAY​09:41:00​MELBANA​Response to ASX Query - Option Expiry Notice​MBK​09:47:00​​Gold intercepted 400m East of the Kingsley Resource​MCT​09:30:00​METALICITY​Trading Halt​MEM​09:04:00​MEMPHASYS​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​MEM​09:04:00​MEMPHASYS​$3.36 capital raising to accelerate FELIX commercialisation​MFG​09:17:00​MAG FINC​Final Results for the year ended 30 June 2022​MFG​09:14:00​MAG FINC​Appendix 4E, Annual Report and Financial Statements​MQR​09:44:00​MARQUEE​Further significant zones of copper intersected at Lone Star​MRD​09:53:00​MOUNT RID​Full Option Exercise Underwriting​MZZ​08:28:00​MATADOR​Results of Share Purchase Plan​NEA​08:24:00​NEARMAP​FY22 Results - Strong Growth, Strong Cash Position​NEA​08:19:00​NEARMAP​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Financial Report​NIC​09:26:00​NICKLINDUS​Binding Term Sheet - 200MWp plus 20MWh Battery Solar Project​NSB​08:12:00​NEUROSCIEN​R&D Tax Incentive Refund Received​NUH​09:51:00​NUHEARA​US OTC Hearing Aid Market to Open for Nuheara​ORN​09:38:00​ORION MIN​Share Purchase Plan Closed​PBL​09:19:00​PARABELLUM​Trading Halt​PGH​09:10:00​PACT GROUP​PGH Investor Presentation FY22​PGH​09:09:00​PACT GROUP​PGH Media Release​PGH​09:04:00​PACT GROUP​PGH Financial Results FY22​PGY​09:05:00​PILOT​TEG: Second Cliff Head Load and Oil Export​PIM​08:17:00​PIMINERALS​Bobalong Kaolin qualified by Chinese processors​PSQ​09:33:00​PACSMILES​FY2022 Results Presentation​PSQ​09:31:00​PACSMILES​2022 Full Year Results​PSQ​09:30:00​PACSMILES​Appendix 4E and Financial Statements​RBL​08:37:00​REDBUBBLE​FY2022 Results Investor Presentation​RBL​08:34:00​REDBUBBLE​FY2022 Results Announcement​RBL​08:33:00​REDBUBBLE​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​RDY​08:15:00​READYTECH​FY22 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​RDY​08:15:00​READYTECH​FY22 Full Year Results Media Release​RDY​08:15:00​READYTECH​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​RGL​08:32:00​RIVERSGOLD​Lithium Targets Tripled at Tambourah​SDF​08:44:00​STEADFAST​Investor Presentation​SDF​08:44:00​STEADFAST​Market Release​SDF​08:44:00​STEADFAST​FY22 Financial Results, placement, SPP, IBA acquisition​SDF​08:18:00​STEADFAST​Trading Halt​SDG​08:31:00​SUNLAND​Sunland Group Full Year Results Presentation​SDG​08:30:00​SUNLAND​Sunland Group Announces FY22 Full Year Results​SDG​08:28:00​SUNLAND​Appendix 4E​SFV​09:15:00​SANTOSFIN​STO: Santos 2022 Half-year report​SGH​09:47:00​SLATER & G​Extension to Super Senior Facility​SLX​09:38:00​SILEX​US Government Approves US$700m Package for HALEU Program​STO​09:18:00​SANTOS​Santos announces Pikka FID​STO​09:17:00​SANTOS​Santos 2022 Half-year results​STO​09:15:00​SANTOS​Santos 2022 Half-year report​STX​08:09:00​STRIKE ENE​West Erregulla Update​SUL​08:15:00​SUPARETAIL​2022 Full Year Results Presentation​SUL​08:15:00​SUPARETAIL​2022 Full Year Results Announcement​SUL​08:14:00​SUPARETAIL​Appendix 4E & 2022 Financial Report​SW1​08:30:00​SWIFTNETGL​Swift secures $7.7 million Finance Facility​TBA​08:49:00​TOMBOLA​Tombola to Bring Forward Gold Production​TEG​09:05:00​TRIANGLE​Second Cliff Head Load and Oil Export​TIE​08:17:00​TIETTO​Abujar Gold Project August Construction Update​TMK​09:47:00​TMKENERGY​Suspension from Official Quotation​TMS​09:49:00​TENNANT​63m @ 2.1% Copper and 4.6 g/t Gold Intersected at Bluebird​TRA​08:02:00​TURNERS​2022 Annual Meeting Presentation​VCD​08:56:00​VICCENTST​FY22 annual results presentation​VCD​08:54:00​VICCENTST​FY22 annual results announcement​VCD​08:30:00​VICCENTST​Appendix 4E​VCX​08:49:00​VICINITY​FY22 annual results presentation​VCX​08:43:00​VICINITY​FY22 annual results announcement​VCX​08:26:00​VICINITY​Appendix 4E​WGO​08:09:00​WARREGO​STX: West Erregulla Update​WIA​08:12:00​WIA​Further significant gold intercepts at Kokoseb​WSP​09:09:00​WHISPIR​FY22 Results Presentation​WSP​09:08:00​WHISPIR​FY22 Results Announcement​WSP​08:58:00​WHISPIR​Appendix 4E and Audited Financial Statements​XTE​09:27:00​XTEKLTD​XTEKs HighCom receives A$2.7m US Government Order​


----------



## barney (18 August 2022)

2.20pm Thursday 18th Aug


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:06amMORELLACorporate Update92E9:41am92ENERGYDrilling Continues to Deliver Thick Zones of UraniumADN8:29amANDROMEDASigned Land Acquisition Agreements for Great White ProjectAGR8:10amAGUIA RESAndrade Drilling UpdateAIA7:30amAUCK AIRPTAIA - FY22 Annual ResultsAIM8:14amAI MEDIAAi-Media signs new multi-year global contract with GoogleAIS12:07pmAERISRESCONSTELLATION MINERAL RESOURCE UPDATEAMC8:07amAMCOR PLCForm 8-K - FY22 ResultsAQZ9:47amAAVIATIONAXX: QantasAlliance proposed acquisition preliminary concernARN9:22amALDOROIP Surveys Scheduled At Narndee & Wyemandoo TargetsASX9:46amASXFY22 Full-Year Results - Market ReleaseASX9:43amASXAppendix 4E and Annual ReportATR1:06pmASTRONDonald Project Configuration and Feasibility Study UpdateAVJ9:22amAVJFY22 Financial Results PresentationAVJ9:18amAVJAVJennings FY22 ResultsAVJ9:11amAVJ30 June 2022 Preliminary Final Report - ASX Appendix 4EBC89:00amBLACK CATHigh-Grade Intercepts - First Drilling at CoyoteBCA8:53amBLK CANYONFlanagan Bore Scoping Study ResultsBKL8:43amBLACKMORE2022 Full Year Results PresentationBKL8:42amBLACKMORE2022 Full Year Results AnnouncementBKL8:23amBLACKMOREAppendix 4EBLX8:18amBEACON LTGBLX - Appendix 4E June 2022BPH10:00amBPH ENERGYReinstatement to Official QuotationBPH10:00amBPH ENERGYBPH raises up to $1.9 million in Placement and Rights IssueCAA8:08amCAPRALCapral First Half 2022 Results PresentationCAA8:08amCAPRALHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCBE8:47amCOBREBotswana Renewal ApprovedCDA9:19amCODANInvestor PresentationCDA9:13amCODANFull Year Statutory AccountsCDX12:39pmCARDIEXLTDCardieX Corporate Investor PresentationCDX10:01amCARDIEXLTDTrading HaltCF112:14pmCOMPLIIFSLPreliminary Final ReportCLZ8:07amCLASSICMINMore High Grade Gold Intercepts - Kat GapCMP9:25amCOMPUMEDICBusiness Update 30 June 2022CMP9:23amCOMPUMEDICPreliminary Final ReportCMX9:33amCHEMXGreen Light for HPA Pilot Plant After Outstanding PFS ResultCNB9:29amCARNABYRESGreater Duchess Update - 75m Copper Sulphide Vein at Mt HopeCNJ9:57amCONICO LTD22 Metres of Heavily Disseminated Sulphides InterceptedCOD8:54amCODAMINLTDAssays from IOCG Drilling Confirm Target Areas for Follow UpCVV8:57amCARAVELMINDrilling Results - Bindi Copper DepositCWX8:53amCARAWINEBCA: Flanagan Bore Scoping Study ResultsDAF2:07pmDIS ALASKAResponse to ASX Price QueryDCX9:37amDISCOVEXStrong IP Anomaly at Lady Fanny North and Lady Don - CNBDRR8:05amDETERRA REFY22 Financial Results and Outlook PresentationDRR8:04amDETERRA REFull Year Results for the period to 30 June 2022DRR8:04amDETERRA REAnnual Report 2022 and Appendix 4EDRX9:11amDIATREMEMOU signed with Ports North on Northern Silica ProjectDTL8:29amDATA3DTL Appendix 4E & Annual Financial ReportDTM11:01amDARTMINHigh Grade Assays from Granite FlatDUI8:57amDUIFull Year Statutory AccountsDW89:55amDW8LIMITEDReinstatement to Official QuotationDW89:55amDW8LIMITEDEntitlement Offer ProspectusDW89:55amDW8LIMITEDDW8 Secures Institutional Funding Launches Entitlement OfferDXB8:38amDIMERIXCLARITY 2.0 COVID-19 Study Concludes RecruitmentEDE8:48amEDEN INNOVEdenCrete - US Market GrowthELE11:31amELMOREFirst Peko RevenueEMD9:27amEMYRIALPositive results received for Emyrias MDMA-inspired programEVN8:56amEVOLUTIONAppendix 4E and FY22 Financial ReportFME8:05amFUTURE METInvestor PresentationFTL2:05pmFIRETAILTOV: FTL Panel Declines to Conduct ProceedingsFTZ9:27amFERTOZTrading HaltGAL8:31amGALILEOCallisto Exploration Update, Diamond Drilling BeginsGML8:27amGATEWAYHigh Grade Results at Julias to Underpin Impending ResourceGRL9:23amGODOLPHINMaiden diamond drill program completed at Narraburra ProjectGSM12:42pmGOLDENSTATExploration UpdateGSR10:04amGREENSTOMount Thirsty JV Exploration UpdateHCH8:08amHOT CHILIHot Chili Gets ElectricHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRFY22 Results PresentationHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRFY22 Results AnnouncementHDN7:30amHOMECO DNRAppendix 4E and FY22 Financial ReportHPI8:37amHOTELPROPAnnual Results Announcement - 30 June 2022HPI8:36amHOTELPROPAnnual Report & App 4E - 30 June 2022HT18:21amHT&E LTDHalf Year Results PresentationHT18:21amHT&E LTDMarket Announcement - HT&E 2022 Half Year ResultsHT18:19amHT&E LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsIG68:33amINTGRAPHITMicronising & Spheroidising Pilot Facilities InstalledIMI11:53amINFINITYTambourah South lithium resultsIPH9:00amIPHLIMITEDFY22 Results Investor PresentationIPH8:58amIPHLIMITEDASX Announcement FY22 ResultsIPH8:55amIPHLIMITEDAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportIPH8:36amIPHLIMITEDSmart & Biggar to join IPH - Investor PresentationIPH8:34amIPHLIMITEDSmart & Biggar Canada's leading IP firm to join IPHIPT9:12amIMPACT MINOutstanding Soil Geochemistry Results at Beau Project, WAIR18:07amIRISMETALSIRIS now largest holder of Lithium Claims in South DakotaIRE8:40amIRESSIress 2022HY Investor PackIRE8:39amIRESSIress 2022HY media releaseIRE8:38amIRESSHalf Year AccountsIRI8:26amINT RESRCHFY2022 Financial Results BriefingIRI8:22amINT RESRCHFY2022 Financial ResultsIRI8:15amINT RESRCHAppendix 4E & Financial Report for FY2022ITM8:44amITECHMINExploration Target Defined at Caralue BluffIVX8:50amINVIONAppendix 4E and Annual ReportIXC9:37amINVEX THERTrading HaltIXU8:42amIXUPOperational ChangesKCC8:24amKINCORACOPPositive assay results for Trundle and Fairholme projectsKIN9:51amKIN MINING$20.4m Capital Raising to Underpin Next Phase of GrowthKLL10:18amKALIUMLAKEReinstatement to Official QuotationKLL10:18amKALIUMLAKEKALIUM LAKES EQUITY CAPITAL RAISING PRESENTATIONKLL10:18amKALIUMLAKEFIRM COMMITMENTS FOR A$22M PLACEMENT AND DEBT RESTRUCTUREKLL10:18amKALIUMLAKEResponse to ASX Price QueryLDR11:33amLDRESOURCEPhase II Drilling to Commence at Webbs ConsolLEL9:51amLITHENERGYEncouraging Geophysics Paves Way for Drilling at SolarozMCT1:18pmMETALICITYCorrection of Grade in Title of Lithium Acquisition to 3.55%MCT12:17pmMETALICITYHighly prospective Lithium project secured, 3.15% Rock ChipsMEL9:37amMETGASCOVali Project UpdateMEL9:13amMETGASCOVEN: Vali operations updateMEU8:06amMARMOTAAurora Tank drilling yields new high-grade gold extensionsMGH9:03amMAAS GROUPDividend/Distribution - MGHMGH8:55amMAAS GROUPMGH FY22 Results PresentationMGH8:49amMAAS GROUPMGH Full Year Results AnnouncementMGH8:40amMAAS GROUPAppendix 4E and Financial StatementsMIO9:24amMACARTHURMMacarthur appoints Ryan Welker to the BoardMLD2:10pmMACALTDTrading HaltMLD1:49pmMACALTDPause in TradingMLS10:41amMETALS AUSWebinar Presentation - Key Battery Metals and Gold ProjectsMMG8:58amMONGERGOLDMonger Secures Option to acquire the Brisk Lithium ProjectMPL8:09amMEDIBANKFY22 Results - Investor PresentationMPL8:09amMEDIBANKFY22 Results - Media ReleaseMPL8:09amMEDIBANKFY22 Results - Appendix 4E and Financial ReportMQR12:24pmMARQUEEResponse to ASX 3Y QueryMSL8:52amMSL SOLTNSFY22 Results Investor PresentationMSL8:52amMSL SOLTNSFY22 Results AnnouncementMSL8:08amMSL SOLTNSPreliminary Final ReportMTC8:07amMETALSTECHSignificant Gold Mineralisation Continues at SturecMTH10:01amMITHRILHIGH-GRADE INTERCEPTS AT EL REFUGIO, COPALQUINMXI8:38amMAXIPARTSMXI - FY22 Results presentationMXI8:33amMAXIPARTSFY22 Full Year Results AnnouncementMXI8:29amMAXIPARTSPreliminary Final ReportNAC8:56amNAOS EX-50Media Release - FY22 Results & Dividend DeclarationNAC8:17amNAOS EX-50Appendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2022NCC8:54amNAOS EMERGMedia Release - FY22 Results & Dividend DeclarationNCC8:19amNAOS EMERGAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2022NGS10:10amNGSLTDNGS to launch into 403 select Walmart retail stores in USNGS9:24amNGSLTDTrading HaltNSC9:01amNAO SMLCAPMedia Release - FY22 Results & Dividend DeclarationNSC8:24amNAO SMLCAPAppendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2022NWH2:03pmNRWHOLDLTDPause in TradingNWH9:04amNRWHOLDLTDFull Years Results PresentationNWH9:03amNRWHOLDLTDFull Year Results ASX ReleaseNWH9:02amNRWHOLDLTDFull Year Statutory AccountsNXL8:52amNUIX LTDFY22 Financial Results Investor PresentationNXL8:47amNUIX LTDFY22 results and strategic refresh updateNXL8:46amNUIX LTDAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportOEL9:20amOTTOENERGYNew Production from 5 Fields to Boost Production & CashflowORA8:37amORORAOrora - Investor Release year ended 30 June 2022ORA8:37amORORAOrora - News Release year ended 30 June 2022ORA8:33amORORAOrora - Investor Presentation Slides year ended 30 June 2022ORA8:31amORORAOrora - Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportORG8:46amORIGIN ENEPresentation to Analysts and Financial MarketsORG8:37amORIGIN ENE2022 Full Year ResultsORG8:36amORIGIN ENEFull Year Results - Financial Year Ended 30 June 2022ORR9:13amORECORPTrading HaltPAM8:57amPA METALSDrilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium ProjectPGD9:08amPEREGOLDRC Drilling Commences at Newman Gold ProjectPME9:31amPROMEDICUSPME Full year resultsPME9:29amPROMEDICUSPreliminary Final ReportPNN9:54amPOWERMINHigh-Grade REE Results Eyre Peninsula Kaolin ProjectPOD8:04amPODIUMHigh Grade PGM Intercepts ContinuePTL9:53amPENTALPental delivers strong profit growth in FY22PTL9:47amPENTALPreliminary Final Report and Full Year Statutory AccountsPTX9:08amPRESCIENTPTX agreement with Thermo Fisher for scalable OmniCARQAL8:45amQUALITASFull Year 2022 Results PresentationQAL8:45amQUALITASFull Year 2022 Results AnnouncementQAL8:44amQUALITASAppendix 4E and Full Year 2022 Financial ReportQAN9:47amQANTASAXX:Qantas Alliance proposed acquisition preliminary concernREE8:24amRARE XKCCositive assay results forTrundle and Fairholme projectsRIC8:45amRIDLEYOn Market Share Buy-Back AnnouncementRIC8:44amRIDLEYAnnouncement of buy-back - Appendix 3CRIC8:32amRIDLEYFY22 Full Year Results Investor PresentationRIC8:27amRIDLEYPreliminary Final ReportRNU9:36amRENASCORUpgrade of Siviour Mineral ResourceRRL8:07amREGISCompany UpdateRSH8:43amRESPIRIInvestor USA market update and presentationSCL8:05amSCHROLE GPEteach PartnershipSDF10:21amSTEADFASTSteadfast Announces Successful Completion of PlacementSEC12:30pmSPHERIA ECFull Year Results FY22SEC12:28pmSPHERIA ECAppendix 4ESEQ12:18pmSEQUOIAFY22 Results Investor PresentationSEQ12:16pmSEQUOIASequoia announces FY22 resultsSEQ12:12pmSEQUOIAAppendix 4E and Annual Report for year ended 30 June 2022SMN9:32amSTRUCT MONAnnual General MeetingSRN10:23amSUREFIREVictory Bore Vanadium Project Drilling to Advance PFSSRZ9:53amSTELLARTrading HaltSZL9:16amSEZZLE INCJuly Business UpdateT3K10:05amTEK OCEANTrading HaltT3K9:57amTEK OCEANPause in TradingTA19:08amTRANSURBANTransurban FY22 investor presentationTA19:07amTRANSURBANTransurban FY22 results and FY23 distribution guidanceTA19:02amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4E and FY22 Corporate ReportTCL8:25amTRANSURBANTransurban FY22 investor presentationTCL8:15amTRANSURBANTransurban FY22 results and FY23 distribution guidanceTCL8:12amTRANSURBANTransurban Appendix 4E and FY22 Corporate ReportTCL8:04amTRANSURBANTransurban Chair successionTLX8:09amTELIXPHARM1H 2022 - Results PresentationTLX8:08amTELIXPHARMAppendix 4D - Results for announcement to the marketTTT8:08amTITOMICTitomic enters key Middle Eastern markets through RepkonTWE8:09amTREA WINE2022 Annual Results Investor and Analyst PresentationTWE8:09amTREA WINE2022 Annual Results AnnouncementTWE8:08amTREA WINE2022 Annual ReportTYX8:07amTYRANNACompletion of Angolan Lithium acquisition and Board ChangesUCM9:45amUSCOMAppendix 4E and Annual ReportVEN9:37amVINENERGYMEL: Vali Project UpdateVEN9:13amVINENERGYVali operations updateVG89:37amVGI ASIANAppendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report, 5cps Final DividendVRX8:07amVRXSILICABoyatup Silica Sand Project Maiden Mineral ResourceVVA9:15amVIVALEISURFY2022 Full Year Results Investor PresentationVVA9:11amVIVALEISURFY2022 Full Year Results Market AnnouncementVVA9:09amVIVALEISURAppendix 4EWA18:51amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Drilling UpdateX2M9:10amX2MCONNECTSecurity class (X2MO) suspensionZGL1:58pmZICOMResponse to ASX Aware Query


----------



## barney (19 August 2022)

10.50am Friday 19th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​4DX​10:04:00​4DMEDICAL​FY22 Full Year Results​4DX​10:02:00​4DMEDICAL​Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report​5GG​08:04:00​PENTANET​FY22 Results Presentation​5GG​08:03:00​PENTANET​FY22 Results Announcement​5GG​08:03:00​PENTANET​Appendix 4E - Full Year Results​AGL​08:28:00​AGL ENERGY​FY22 Results Presentation​AGL​08:23:00​AGL ENERGY​FY22 Results Announcement​AGL​08:16:00​AGL ENERGY​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​AM7​09:18:00​ARCADIALTD​Positive cyclone & leach results for Lithium Clays​ANP​10:02:00​ANTISENSE​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​ANP​10:02:00​ANTISENSE​Response to ASX Query​ANP​10:02:00​ANTISENSE​Long Covid-19 Collaboration Outcomes Presentation​ANP​10:01:00​ANTISENSE​Long COVID study identifies diagnostic & therapeutic targets​ANZ​07:30:00​ANZ BANK​ANZ completes Retail Shortfall Bookbuild​APA​08:33:00​APA GROUP​Payment Errors Identified​AX1​07:32:00​ACCENT GL​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​AX1​07:32:00​ACCENT GL​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​AX1​07:31:00​ACCENT GL​Preliminary Final Report​BBX​10:05:00​BBXMINERAL​Continuous Platinum Mineralisation Open at Depth​BOD​09:39:00​BOD AUST​Bod awarded US Hemp Authority certificate for CBD extract​COH​07:45:00​COCHLEAR​FY22 Result Presentation​COH​07:43:00​COCHLEAR​FY22 Result - ASX & Media Release​COH​07:33:00​COCHLEAR​Appendix 4E​CWY​08:51:00​CLEANAWAY​ASX Announcement Presentation Equity Raising​CWY​08:50:00​CLEANAWAY​ASX Announcement Equity Raising​CWY​08:47:00​CLEANAWAY​FY22 Results Presentation​CWY​08:45:00​CLEANAWAY​ASX Announcement FY22 Results​CWY​08:26:00​CLEANAWAY​Appendix 4E for FY22​CWY​08:14:00​CLEANAWAY​Trading Halt​DEG​10:26:00​DEGREY​Acquisition of additional shares by Gold Road​DTR​10:49:00​DATELINE​Placement​EGN​09:11:00​ENGENCO​Appendix 4E FY22​EQT​08:48:00​EQUITY TR​Trading Halt​ERF​10:12:00​ELANORETL​Presentation ERF EGM 19 August 2022​FFI​09:43:00​F.F.I.HOLD​Profit Guidance​FPH​07:43:00​F&P HEALTH​FPH provides guidance for the first half of FY23​GNE​07:30:00​GENESIS NZ​FY22 Investor Presentation​GOR​10:26:00​GOLDROAD​DEG: Acquisition of additional shares by Gold Road​HTA​09:59:00​HUTCHISON​Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report​IMC​09:29:00​IMMURON​Immuron Update on IMM-124E SARS-CoV-2 Research​ING​08:06:00​INGHAMS​ING FY2022 Full Year Results Presentation​ING​08:05:00​INGHAMS​ING FY2022 Full Year Financial Results Announcement​ING​08:05:00​INGHAMS​Appendix 4E and FY2022 Full Year Financial Report​IXC​09:37:00​INVEX THER​4E and Annual Report to shareholders​IXC​09:25:00​INVEX THER​Invex receives IND approval​JGH​08:28:00​JADE GAS​Jade Further Expands Mongolian Permit Position​LFS​08:28:00​LATGROUP​LFS 1H22 Investor Presentation​LFS​08:27:00​LATGROUP​LFS 1H22 Results Announcement​LFS​08:19:00​LATGROUP​LFS Appendix 4D​LFS​07:52:00​LATGROUP​Ahmed Fahour AO to retire as MD & CEO of Latitude​LIS​08:05:00​LISENERGY​Preliminary Final Report and Annual Report​M2R​08:02:00​MIRAMAR​Drilling Underway at Whaleshark​MFD​08:18:00​MAYFIELD​Half Year Results Investor Presentation​MFD​08:14:00​MAYFIELD​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​MLD​09:18:00​MACALTD​MACA response to NRW Indicative Proposal​MTM​09:19:00​MTMONGER​Aircore Drill Confirms REE Mineralisation at East Laverton​MYX​08:33:00​M PHARMA​Mayne Pharma CEO announces plan to retire​NCM​08:44:00​NEWCREST​FY22 Full Year Results - Presentation​NCM​08:42:00​NEWCREST​FY22 Full Year Results​NCM​08:40:00​NEWCREST​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​PBL​09:32:00​PARABELLUM​Parabellum Receives Placement Firm Commitments of $3.9m​PFG​09:40:00​PRIME FIN​PFG FY22 Investor Presentation​PFG​09:36:00​PRIME FIN​PFG Appendix 4E & FY22 Annual Report​PFG​08:52:00​PRIME FIN​Dividend/Distribution - PFG​PIA​09:29:00​PENGANA IN​PIA Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2022​PTB​09:30:00​PTB GROUP​PTB Enters into Scheme Implementation Deed​PTR​10:01:00​PETRATHERM​Successful Bid for Muckanippie Rare Earth Project​R3D​09:07:00​R3D RESRCS​Zeehan Zinc Slag/Matte Exports to Recommence​SGP​08:41:00​STOCKLAND​Stockland FY22 Results Annexure​SGP​08:41:00​STOCKLAND​Stockland FY22 Results Presentation​SGP​08:40:00​STOCKLAND​Stockland announces strong FY22 result​SGP​08:36:00​STOCKLAND​Stockland Appendix 4E​TGA​09:09:00​THORN GRP​Special Dividend & Capital Management Initiatives​TIG​08:06:00​​Appendix 4D and Interim Financial Report​TPG​08:16:00​TPGLIMITED​Half-Year Results Media Release​TPG​08:15:00​TPGLIMITED​Half-Year Results Investor Presentation​TPG​08:10:00​TPGLIMITED​Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report​VEE​09:36:00​VEEM LTD​Presentation - FY22 Results Update​VEE​09:35:00​VEEM LTD​Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts​VR8​08:04:00​VANAD RES​Acquisition of property to locate salt roast facility​WAX​10:39:00​WAM RESEAR​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​WAX​10:05:00​WAM RESEAR​Dividend/Distribution - WAX​


----------



## barney (22 August 2022)

Late today (working ) 3.25pm Monday 22nd Aug


CodeTimeNameHeading3PL9:20am3PLEARNINGFY22 Full Year Investor and Analyst Presentation3PL9:17am3PLEARNINGFY22 Full Year Results Announcement3PL9:14am3PLEARNINGAppendix 4EA1M9:07amA1MINESLTDIncrease in Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves at EloiseA8G8:01amAUMETALSSoil Geochem Highlights Lithium Targets at Mt PeakeABC8:00amADEL BRTNMedia Release - Adbri First Half 2022 Results and OutlookABC7:59amADEL BRTNResults Presentation Half Year ended 30 June 2022ABC7:58amADEL BRTNHalf year report ended 30 June 2022AD88:03amAUDINATEGLAudinate delivers record revenue & EBITDA in FY22AD87:57amAUDINATEGLFY22 Investor PresentationAD87:55amAUDINATEGLFY22 Financial Statements & Appendix 4EADH8:59amADAIRSADH FY2022 Results PresentationADH8:59amADAIRSADH FY2022 Results AnnouncementADH8:57amADAIRSADH FY2022 Appendix 4E & Annual ReportADV9:26amARDIDENGT1: Further Extensional Drilling Success at North AubryAGC8:15amAGCLTDGrandview Drilling Intersects Extensive Stockwork VeiningAKP10:12amAUDIOPIXELTrading HaltAKP9:57amAUDIOPIXELPause in TradingALD7:30amAMPOL2022 Half Year Results PresentationALD7:30amAMPOL2022 Half Year ResultsALD7:30amAMPOL2022 Half Year ReportAM79:17amARCADIALTDTrading HaltAP28:51amAPA INFRASAPA Group Leadership Changes and Preliminary ResultsAPA8:44amAPA GROUPAPA Group Leadership Changes and Preliminary ResultsAQC8:00amAUSPACCOALNon-binding alternative proposal and Postponement of EGMARU1:55pmARAFURAOptions ProspectusASN8:11amANSON RESAnson Reports Major Resource Upgrade at ParadoxAWJ9:41amAURICMINAgreement Executed to Commence Gold Mining at Jeffreys FindBGD8:48amBARTONGOLDHigh-Grade Assays Extend Perseverance West Gold ZoneBNL8:44amBLUESTARSammons 315310C Well Drilling UpdateBSE8:00amBASEIRONFY22 Final Dividend - Key dates and informationBSE7:59amBASEIRONPresentation - FY22 Full Year ResultsBSE7:59amBASEIRONFY22 Full Year ResultsBSE7:59amBASEIRONAppendix 4E - results for announcement to the marketBUX8:14amBUXTONRESBuxton and IGO enter into 3 interdependent transactionsCAM9:45amCLIME CAP30 June 2022 Results and September Quarter DividendCAM9:43amCLIME CAPDividend/Distribution - CAMCAM9:38amCLIME CAPPreliminary Final Report and Annual ReportCDX10:15amCARDIEXLTDCardieX Completes Placement & Intended Launch of SPPCF19:47amCOMPLIIFSLTrading HaltCNU7:30amCHORUSChorus announce FY22 resultsCNW11:46amCIRRUS NETWCG: Sale of Cirrus Networks investment for $5.5MCOE8:19amCOOPERFY22 full-year results and outlook presentationCOE8:18amCOOPERFY22 full-year results and outlookCOE8:12amCOOPERReserves and Contingent Resources at 30 June 2022COE8:12amCOOPERFinancial Report 30 June 2022CTP8:39amCENT PETRLPalm Valley 12 ST1 Drilling UpdateCU610:01amCLARITY PHImaging trial in prostate cancer opens for recruitmentCUE8:39amCUECTP: Palm Valley 12 ST1 Drilling UpdateCUL9:18amCULLEN RESEncouraging Air Core Drilling ResultsCWY9:38amCLEANAWAYASX Announcement Share Purchase PlanCWY9:37amCLEANAWAYASX Announcement Placement CompletionDOC9:27amDOCTORCARETrading HaltDRE8:02amDREDNOUGHTYin Drilling Complete, Significant Growth PotentialDUR7:53amDURATECJune 2022 Full-Year Results PresentationDUR7:52amDURATECJune 2022 Full-Year Results AnnouncementDUR7:52amDURATECJune 2022 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportEEG9:30amEMPIRE ENECarpentaria-2H Continues Strong Gas ProductionELE10:23amELMOREReinstatement to QuotationELE10:23amELMORECaptial RaiseEML9:21amEMLPAYMENTEML Announces On-Market Share Buy-Back ProgramEML9:13amEMLPAYMENTFY22 Results Investor PresentationEML8:57amEMLPAYMENT2022 Appendix 4E & Annual ReportEOF8:42amECOFIBREInvestor Presentation FY22EOF8:41amECOFIBREAppendix 4E Preliminary Financial Report FY22EOL11:26amENERGY ONEPreliminary Final ReportEQT9:33amEQUITY TRAcquisition of AET and Equity RaisingEQT9:32amEQUITY TRAnnouncement of Acquisition of AET and Equity RaisingEQT9:15amEQUITY TR2022 Full Year Results PresentationEQT9:14amEQUITY TR2022 Full Year Results AnnouncementEQT9:13amEQUITY TR2022 Appendix 4E & Annual Financial ReportEV18:03amEVOLENERGYPremium performance of non-spherical by-productsEVT9:01amEVEHOSPENTYear End Results PresentationEVT8:48amEVEHOSPENTYear End Results AnnouncementEVT8:43amEVEHOSPENTPreliminary Final ReportFAU9:38amFIRST AUTesting on Economic Potential of Gimlet Gold ProjectFG110:15amFLYNNGOLDCEO AppointmentFIJ12:52pmFIJI KAVAJune Activity Report - Additional informationFLX10:25amFELIXFY22 Annual Report PresentationFLX10:24amFELIXFY22 Annual Report AnnouncementFLX10:21amFELIXFY22 Appendix 4E & Annual ReportFME7:55amFUTURE METProspectusFTZ9:42amFERTOZFertoz raises $5M to grow Carbon and Fertilizer businessesGBZ9:03amGBMRESOURCMt Morgan Au-Cu Project Sale - Definitive Agreement ExecutedGDA10:07amGOODDRIGDA acquires Victorian brewer Stomping GroundGDI9:10amGDI PROPAnnual results presentationGDI9:09amGDI PROPAnnual results announcementGDI9:07amGDI PROPAppendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportGML9:04amGATEWAYUpdate on Consolidation of CapitalGNG9:30amGR ENGINFY22 Financial Results - Media ReleaseGNG9:24amGR ENGINFull Year Statutory Accounts FY22GRE9:20amGTMETALSPilbara Nickel Exploration UpdateGT19:26amGREENTECHFurther Extensional Drilling Success at North AubryHHR9:26amHARTSHEADTrading HaltHMD9:21amHERAMEDTrading HaltIDA7:54amINDIANARESRC Drilling Commenced at MinosIFL9:33amINSIGNIAEQT: Announcement of Acquisition of AET and Equity RaisingIGO8:14amIGOLIMITEDBUX: Buxton and IGO enter into 3 interdependent transactionsJAN8:16amJANISONFY22 Results - Investor PresentationJAN8:12amJANISONAppendix 4EJYC8:01amJOYCESale of Investment PropertyK2F8:00amK2FLYTDK2fly to Launch New Resource Governance PlatformKNB9:33amKOONENBERRAppoints Paul Harris as ChairmanLLC8:06amLEND LEASELL 2022 Full Year Financial and Operational MetricsLLC7:58amLEND LEASELL Full Year Results Announcement, Presentation and AppendixLLC7:58amLEND LEASELendlease Group 2022 Full Year Appendix 4ELLL8:01amLEOLITHIUMEscrow Shares - Waiver Request and DecisionLM87:55amLUNNONMETNorthern Lines at Baker Continue to DeliverLNK1:06pmLINK ADMINLink Group shareholders vote in favour of SchemeLNK8:48amLINK ADMINChairman's address and presentationLNY9:48amLANEWAYGeorgetown Project Acquisition Financing and Ops UpdateLOM8:36amLUCAPALoan Repayment Received Following Repatriation ApprovalLSR11:09amLODESTARDrilling Commences at Jubilee WellLV19:35amLIVEVLIMTrading HaltMAG9:29amMAGMATICTrading HaltMEA8:41amMCGRATHFY2022 Results Investor PresentationMEA8:33amMCGRATHMcGrath Posts Strong EBITDA result in FY22MEA8:32amMCGRATHPreliminary Final ReportMGA8:22amMETALSGROVMagnetic and Radiometric Survey Underway at Arunta ProjectMHK7:55amMETALHAWKRC Drilling Commences on Nickel Sulphide TargetsMKR11:12amMANUKARESInvestor Presentation - South Taranaki Bight ProjectMLD8:49amMACALTDFY22 Results PresentationMLD8:40amMACALTDFull Year Statutory AccountsNCK8:43amNICK SCALINick Scali Limited FY22 Investor PresentationNCK8:42amNICK SCALINick Scali Limited FY22 Results AnnouncementNCK8:40amNICK SCALINick Scali Limited Appendix 4E & Annual ReportNEA8:43amNEARMAPNearmap Board unanimously recommends Thoma Bravo's offerNEW10:14amNEW ENERGYNotice of Extraordinary General Meeting/Proxy FormNEW9:56amNEW ENERGYSale of U.S. Solar AssetsNGS10:04amNGSLTDNGS raises $3.48m to drive growthNHC9:34amNEW HOPEQuarterly Activities ReportNHE8:36amNOBLHELIUMAGG Program Completed & Soil Gas Survey Well AdvancedNHF8:53amNIBHOLDINGFY22 Full Year Results Investor PresentationNHF8:51amNIBHOLDINGFY22 Full Year Results AnnouncementNHF8:50amNIBHOLDINGAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportNSR7:58amNSREITNSR 2022 Results PresentationNSR7:58amNSREITNSR 2022 Results AnnouncementNSR7:56amNSREITAppendix 4ENVA9:32amNOVA MINNova Hits 78m @ 16.0 g/t Gold Within 258m @ 5.1g/t at RPMNWH8:54amNRWHOLDLTDBroadlea Contract ExtensionNZO8:39amNZ OIL&GASPalm Valley 12 ST1 Drilling UpdateOIL9:34amOPTISCANOptiscan Submits FDA 510(k) Application for InVivage DeviceOML8:21amOOHMEDIA2022 Half Year Results Media ReleaseOML8:19amOOHMEDIAAppendix 4D and 2022 Half Year ReportORR9:17amORECORPInvestor Presentation - Nyanzaga DFSORR9:16amORECORPNyanzaga DFS Delivers Robust ResultsPAR8:03amPARA BIOPAR Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Offer BookletPIQ8:01amPROTEOMICSCompletion of Placement and Exercise of Performance RightsPR19:08amPURERESOURTrading HaltPRL10:01amPROVINCEReinstatement to Official QuotationPRL10:01amPROVINCEBinding Terms with Total Eren to Develop HyEnergy ProjectPRN7:54amPERENTIStrategic investment in idoba by Sumitomo CorporationPX17:31amPLEXUREPlexure Group Board Change, Name and Primary Listing ChangeRCE8:04amRECCE LTDPhase I Clinical Trial of R327 I.V. - 6000mg CompleteRD19:49amREG DIRECTTrading haltREP8:37amREPESSPROPREP FY22 Results PresentationREP8:36amREPESSPROPREP FY22 Results AnnouncementREP8:36amREPESSPROPAppendix 4E and FY22 Financial ReportRMS8:00amRAMELIUSFull Year Results updateRMY1:24pmRMA GLOBALAnnual Report 2022 and Appendix 4ERWC7:45amRWC CORPFY2022 results announcementRWC7:45amRWC CORPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportSGC12:51pmSACGASCOCadlao Oilfield Redevelopment UpdateSGR8:24amSTAR ENTFY2022 Preliminary Full Year Results PresentationSGR8:21amSTAR ENTFY2022 Full Year Results - Media ReleaseSGR8:18amSTAR ENTFY2022 Preliminary Full Year Results (Unaudited)SMI8:21amMDD054 Jewellery Box Re-Assays to 1400 g/t GoldSPZ8:02amSMART PARKFY22 Investor PresentationSPZ8:02amSMART PARKFY22 Results Market AnnouncementSPZ8:02amSMART PARKFY22 Preliminary Final Report (Appendix 4E)SRZ10:27amSTELLARSRZ to raise up to $2.4m by way of Placement and SPPSSG8:37amSHAVERSHOPSSG - FY22 Results PresentationSSG8:34amSHAVERSHOPSSG - FY22 Results Announcement & Trading UpdateSSG8:28amSHAVERSHOPSSG - Appendix 4E and Consolidated Financial ReportSXL8:04amSTHNXMEDIAFY22 Investor presentationSXL8:04amSTHNXMEDIAFull year results announcementSXL8:04amSTHNXMEDIAAppendix 4E and full year accountsT3K10:36amTEK OCEANSuspension from QuotationTMH9:13amTHEMRKTHLDTrading HaltTMK3:24pmTMKENERGYReinstatement to Official QuotationTMK3:24pmTMKENERGYCourt Orders ConfirmedTPP9:46amTEMPOTempo Awarded Practical Completion on Hydrogen Storage SAPSTYR8:26amTYRO PAYCOVID-19 Trading Update 127 - Week Ended 19 August 2022TYX7:52amTYRANNAFurther outstanding results from Namibe Lithium ProjectVG89:10amVGI ASIANAppendix 4E for the year ended 30 June 2022 - RevisedVNT8:40amVENTIAVentia awarded fibre network build contract by TelstraVR88:02amVANAD RESLeading global finance advisor appointedWCG11:46amWEBCENTRALSale of Cirrus Networks investment for $5.5MWCG10:00amWEBCENTRALWebcentral FY22 Results PresentationWCG9:59amWEBCENTRALAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report for FY22WGB11:21amWAMGLOBALAppendix 4E and Annual ReportWGB10:50amWAMGLOBALDividend/Distribution - WGBWKT9:55amWALKABOUTRights Issue to Raise up to A$33.17 millionWMI11:32amWAM MICROAppendix 4E and Annual ReportWMI10:49amWAM MICRODividend/Distribution - WMIWML11:41amWOOMERAWyloo Dome JV Demonstrates Significant Gold PotentialWQG9:39amWCM GLOBALFull Year Results and Dividend UpdateWQG9:38amWCM GLOBALAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial Statements 30 June 2022X2M8:31amX2MCONNECTReinstatement of security class X2MOXAM10:12amXANADUMINEFIRB approves Zijin Investment in XanaduYPB9:27amYPB GROUPMotifMicro Application to be Released to App StoresYRL7:53amYANDALInitial Resource Estimate of 44,000oz Au at ChallengerYTM2:19pmEQTYTMSG2 - Trading HaltYTM11:38amEQTYTMSG2- Pause in Trading


----------



## barney (23 August 2022)

10.11am Tuesday 23rd Aug


CodeTimeNameHeadingA1G7:56amAFR GOLDBROAD HIGH-GRADE GOLD INTERCEPTS AT DIDIEVI PROJECTA2B8:29amA2B AUSTFY22 Results Investor DeckA2B8:28amA2B AUSTFY22 Results AnnouncementA2B8:28amA2B AUST2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholdersAAR9:40amASTRALMore High Grade Results at Eos ahead of MRE UpdateALQ9:48amALSManaging Director & CEO 2022 AGM AddressALQ9:46amALSChairman's 2022 AGM AddressAMA8:01amAMA GROUPFY22 Results PresentationAMA8:01amAMA GROUPFY22 Appendix 4EANG9:48amAUSTIN ENGANG to acquire mining equipment company for $19.6 millionANN7:31amANSELLAnsell Limited Investor Presentation FY22 Full Year ResultsANN7:31amANSELLAnsell Limited ASX Announcement FY22 Full Year ResultsANN7:30amANSELLFull Year Statutory Accounts and FY22 Annual ReportARB9:16amARB CORPFull Year Investor PresentationARB9:11amARB CORPAppendix 4E and Annual ReportAW18:39amAWMETALSMajor Copper Discovery at StormAWC9:31amALUMINA2022 Half Year Result PresentationAWC8:39amALUMINA2022 Half Year ResultBLD8:38amBORAL LTDFY2022 Results Presentation SlidesBLD8:34amBORAL LTDFY2022 Full Year ResultsBLD8:32amBORAL LTDResults for announcement to the market - FY2022BPH10:05amBPH ENERGYBPH PEP11 Strategy UpdateBPH9:54amBPH ENERGYPause in TradingBRG8:03amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2022 - Investor PresentationBRG8:03amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2022 - Report AnnouncementBRG8:02amBREVILLEYear Ended 30 June 2022 - Appendix 4EBSA8:05amBSA AUSTInvestor PresentationBSA8:05amBSA AUSTAnnual Report to shareholdersBUY10:05amBOUNTY OILBPH: BPH PEP11 Strategy UpdateCAV7:59amCARNAVALEDivests Non-Core Barracuda asset maintaining WA gold focusCAV7:58amCARNAVALEMM1: Midas Secures Entire Wondinong PGE Target, WACBH9:47amCOOLABAHCoolabah to acquire airborne gravity survey data at NymageeCCP9:21amCREDITCORPCredit Corp advises of customer remediationCDP8:38amCARINDALEFull Year Results AnnouncementCDP8:38amCARINDALEAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual Financial ReportCHL8:28amCAMPLIFYFY22 Annual Results PresentationCHL8:27amCAMPLIFYFY22 Results AnnouncementCHL8:26amCAMPLIFYPreliminary Final ReportCKA9:45amCOKALDevelopment of the BBM Coking Coal Mine Continues RapidlyCNW8:43amCIRRUS NETSale by Webcentral of its Holding in the CompanyCPO8:26amCULPEOLarge Scale Copper Discovery Confirmed At Lana CorinaCQR8:35amCHRETAILRTCQR 2022 Full Year Results PresentationCQR8:33amCHRETAILRTCharter Hall Retail REIT FY22 ResultsCQR8:31amCHRETAILRTCQR Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial ResultsCU69:53amCLARITY PHPaediatric neuroblastoma trial advances to cohort 3CZN10:11amCORAZONLynn Lake drilling completedDOC9:52amDOCTORCARERetirement of CEODOC9:52amDOCTORCAREMarket Update including Revised GuidanceEDV8:24amENDEAVOURF22 Results Investor PresentationEDV8:22amENDEAVOURF22 Profit and Dividend AnnouncementEDV8:17amENDEAVOURAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportEHE8:03amESTIA HLTHFY22 Investor and Analyst InformationEHE8:03amESTIA HLTHFY22 Full Year ResultsEHE8:03amESTIA HLTHAppendix 4E and Annual Financial ReportENR7:58amENCOUNTERStrategic Review of Lithium at Sandover - NTEQT10:01amEQUITY TRCompletion of Institutional Component of Equity RaisingESR9:05amESTRELLA RHigh Grade Nickel Results SpargovilleEVS7:57amENVIROSUITAppendix 4E & Annual Report to shareholdersFYI7:59amFYI RESHatch Appointed Engineering Services Provider HPA ProjectG889:02amMILELithium Exploration set to CommenceGAP8:54amGALE PACFY22 Results AnnouncementGAP8:52amGALE PACFY22 Results PresentationGAP8:30amGALE PACFY22 Appendix 4EHGH9:14amHEARTLANDTrading HaltHGH7:39amHEARTLANDHeartland FY22 results and NZ$200 million equity raisingHRZ7:59amHORIZONEncouraging Results at Honeyeater and Black FlagHUB8:06amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY22 Analyst and Investor PackHUB8:03amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY22 Investor PresentationHUB7:58amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY22 Results AnnouncementHUB7:57amHUB24LTDHUB24 FY22 Annual Report and Appendix 4EHZN8:59amHOR OILBlock 22/12 Production UpdateJGH8:13amJADE GASJade Gas Delivers Substantial Maiden Contingent ResourcesKGN8:58amKOGAN.COMKogan.com shifts focus to operational efficiencyKGN8:57amKOGAN.COMKogan.com FY22 Results PresentationKGN8:54amKOGAN.COMAppendix 4E - Preliminary Financial Report - YE 30 June 2022KNG9:13amKINGMINLTDKingsland Progressing Exploration ActivitiesKYK8:46amKYCKRLIMITFY22 Investor PresentationKYK8:43amKYCKRLIMITFY22 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportLDX9:09amLUMOSLumos Pilot Manufacturing to Commence in CarlsbadMAD8:42amMADERGROUPFY22 Results, Final Dividend and FY23 GuidanceMAD8:23amMADERGROUPFY22 Appendix 4EMAD8:21amMADERGROUPDividend/Distribution - MADMAG9:20amMAGMATICVisible Cu Sulphides Intersected Over 740m Interval at MyallMAH8:02amMACMAHONMacmahon FY22 Investor PresentationMAH8:02amMACMAHONMacmahon FY22 Results ReleaseMAH8:01amMACMAHONAppendix 4EMCT7:58amMETALICITYMt Surprise Lithium Project Now Granted, Fieldwork to StartMGT9:19amMAGNETITEAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerMM17:58amMIDASMidas Secures Entire Wondinong PGE Target, WAMND7:54amMONADELMonadelphous Reports 2022 Full Year ResultsMND7:53amMONADEL2022 Full Year Results PresentationMND7:51amMONADELPreliminary Final ReportMRQ9:00amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Corridor Projects Scoping Study UpdateMYS9:05amMYSTATEMYS AT1 LaunchNAN8:00amNANOSONICS2022 Full Year Financial ResultsNAN7:58amNANOSONICSAppendix 4ENGS10:06amNGSLTDNGS expands US retail presence with Healthy Edge GroupNRX9:50amNORONEXLTDResponse to ASX Price QueryNZM7:31amNZME LTDNZME 2022 Half Year ResultsOSX9:35amOSTEOPOREOsteopore Moves Closer to China Market EntryPLS7:56amPILBARAMINFY22 Annual Financial Results and FY23 Guidance PresentationPLS7:56amPILBARAMINFY22 Annual Financial Results AnnouncementPLS7:55amPILBARAMINFY22 Annual Financial Report & Appendix 4EPPY8:46amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities ReportPPY8:44amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPR19:38amPURERESOURWithdrawal of Prospectus Announced 11 August 2022PRN7:31amPERENTIFY22 Results Media ReleasePRN7:30amPERENTIFY22 Results PresentationPRN7:30amPERENTIApp 4E Results for Announcement to MarketPTX9:51amPRESCIENTAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportPV18:04amPROVARISTiwi H2 Awarded Major Project StatusRAS9:43amRAGUSAResponse to Price QueryRBX9:31amRESOURCE BStep out Drilling Confirms REE Mineralisation at Mitre HillRCT7:50amREEFCASINOAppendix 4D and half year financial reportRES9:45amRES GENERAppendix 5BRES9:44amRES GENERQuarterly Activities ReportRLG9:38amROOLIFEGRORLG chosen by Santander UK as China entry providerRPL10:06amREGALPTNRSAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportRTR7:58amRUMBLESignificant Zones of Zn-Pb Sulphides IntersectedSCA8:57amSCTR1&2Half Year Results Announcement and Slide PresentationSCA8:57amSCTR1&2Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportSCG8:33amSCENTREHalf Year Results Announcement and Slide PresentationSCG8:24amSCENTREAppendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportSCW8:58amSCENTRE T1Half Year Results Announcement and Slide PresentationSCW8:57amSCENTRE T1Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial ReportSDR8:48amSITEMINDERInvestor BriefingSDR8:45amSITEMINDERSiteMinder reaccelerates in FY22 and Acquires GuestJoySDR8:12amSITEMINDERAppendix 4E, Audited Financial Statements and Annual ReportSFX9:14amSHEFF RESDerby Port Access Agreement SignedSGQ9:22amST GEORGEExploration UpdateSNZ7:30amSUMMERSETSummerset Strengthens Portfolio with Three New SitesSNZ7:30amSUMMERSETFinancial Results for the Half Year Ended 30 June 2022SOM9:18amSOMNOMEDInvestor presentationSOM9:15amSOMNOMEDFY22 results and FY23 guidanceSOM9:06amSOMNOMEDPreliminary Final ReportSRG7:55amSRGGLOBALFY22 Full Year Results PresentationSRG7:55amSRGGLOBALSRG delivers 22% EBITDA growth, forecasts 25% growth in FY23SRG7:54amSRGGLOBALAppendix 4ESRL8:33amSUNRISEAppendix 4ESSM9:23amSRVSTREAMService Stream FY22 Market PresentationSSM9:20amSRVSTREAMSSM releases FY22 Preliminary Final Report (unaudited)SSM9:16amSRVSTREAMService Stream FY22 Preliminary Final ReportSTP8:34amSTEP ONEFY22 Results PresentationSTP8:33amSTEP ONEFY22 Results AnnouncementSTP8:33amSTEP ONEFY22 Appendix 4E & 2022 Annual ReportSTX7:59amSTRIKE ENEExcellent Productivity at West Erregulla-3TGF9:18amTRIBECAAppendix 4E and Annual ReportTRS8:02amREJECTSHOPNotification of buy-back - TRSTRS8:02amREJECTSHOPFY22 Results PresentationTRS8:02amREJECTSHOPFY22 Results AnnouncementTRS8:02amREJECTSHOPAppendix 4E & Annual ReportTSI9:22amTOPSHELFFunding UpdateTSO10:00amTESORO RESPause in tradingTTB9:34amTOTALBRAINSale of main undertaking - additional payment not achievedTZL9:38amTZ LIMITEDMajor Software Deal for TZ LimitedVTI8:02amVISIONTECHAppendix 4D & Financial Statements 30 June 2022WCG8:43amWEBCENTRALCNW: Sale by Webcentral of its Holding in the CompanyWGO7:59amWARREGOSTX: Excellent Productivity at West Erregulla-3WLD7:59amWELLARDFY22 Financial Results and Ute RepurchaseWSI9:17amWESTSTARINWestStar receives $13M of new awardsXPN8:44amXPON TECHFY22 Appendix 4EXRF8:51amXRF SCIENAugust 2022 Investor PresentationXRF8:46amXRF SCIENXRF announces 2022 full-year resultXRF8:43amXRF SCIENPreliminary Final Report


----------



## barney (24 August 2022)

12.30pm Wednesday 24th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​8CO​08:57:00​8COMMONLTD​Significant $575k contract continues Federal GovERP rollout​AAR​08:11:00​ASTRAL​AKN: Copper Mineralisation Discovered at Cosmo Prospect​AAU​09:43:00​ANTILLES​Antilles Gold Outlines Proposed Exploration Program in Cuba​ADO​08:47:00​ANTEO TECH​FY22 Results Announcement​ADO​08:42:00​ANTEO TECH​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​AII​09:26:00​ALMONTY​Sangdong Mine Operational Update and Second KfW Drawdown​AKN​08:11:00​AUKING​Copper Mineralisation Discovered at Cosmo Prospect​AKP​10:35:00​AUDIOPIXEL​AKP Successfully Completes Placement to raise A$10m​AM7​09:25:00​ARCADIALTD​500% increase in JORC mineral resource at Lithium project​AP2​09:57:00​APA INFRAS​APA Group FY22 results presentation​AP2​09:55:00​APA INFRAS​APA Group reports solid FY22 result​AP2​09:52:00​APA INFRAS​APA Group FY22 4E and Annual Report​APA​09:04:00​APA GROUP​APA Climate Transition Plan​APA​09:03:00​APA GROUP​APA FY22 final distribution​APA​09:01:00​APA GROUP​APA reports solid FY22 results​APA​09:00:00​APA GROUP​APA FY22 results presentation​APA​08:59:00​APA GROUP​APA FY22 4E and Annual Report​APC​12:01:00​AUSPOTASH​Completion of Rights Issue​ARE​09:30:00​ARGONAUT​Argonaut Resources NL Entitlement Offer Booklet​ARE​09:19:00​ARGONAUT​Argonaut Announces Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer​ASG​09:36:00​AUTOSPORTS​Autosports Group delivers record net profit​ASG​09:36:00​AUTOSPORTS​ASG Full Year Investor Presentation​ASG​09:35:00​AUTOSPORTS​Full Year Statutory Accounts​AUB​08:24:00​AUB GROUP​FY2022 Results - Announcement and Investor Presentation​AUB​08:19:00​AUB GROUP​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​AWJ​08:21:00​AURICMIN​Exploration and Development Update​AX8​09:29:00​ACCELERATE​New Discovery at Woodie Woodie North Manganese Project​BAS​09:39:00​BASS OIL​Cooper Basin Update and Outlook​BDG​09:16:00​BLK DRAGON​Exploration commences at Padbury Gold​BLG​09:34:00​BLUGLASS​Appendix 4E and FY 22 Audited Financial Report​BLY​08:17:00​BOART​Half Year 2022 Results Presentation​BLY​08:16:00​BOART​BLY Announces First Half 2022 Results​BLY​08:15:00​BOART​Half Year 2022 Financial Report and Appendix 4D​BMT​08:13:00​BEAMTREEHD​FY22 Results Announcement​BMT​08:11:00​BEAMTREEHD​FY22 Investor Presentation​BMT​08:09:00​BEAMTREEHD​Preliminary Final Report​BRN​08:27:00​BRAINCHIP​Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report FY2022​BSX​09:11:00​BLACKSTONE​Ta Khoa Nickel Project Test Work Update​C29​09:12:00​C29METALS​New Exploration Targets Identified at Sampson Tank Project​C6C​12:14:00​COPPERMTN​Termination of Rodney A. Shier as Chief Financial Officer​C6C​11:42:00​COPPERMTN​Pause in Trading​CAF​08:51:00​C ALLIANCE​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​CAF​08:50:00​C ALLIANCE​Centrepoint Delivers Strong Growth Throughout FY22​CAF​08:32:00​C ALLIANCE​Appendix 4E​CF1​09:22:00​COMPLIIFSL​Suspension From Official Quotation​COL​08:38:00​COLESGROUP​FY22 Results Presentation​COL​08:38:00​COLESGROUP​FY22 Results Release​COL​08:29:00​COLESGROUP​Preliminary Final Report​COS​08:42:00​COSOL​FY22 Annual Results Presentation​COS​08:32:00​COSOL​FY22 Results Announcement​COS​08:24:00​COSOL​Preliminary Final Report​CPM​09:17:00​COOPERMET​RC drilling program expanded at Mt Isa East Cu-Au Project​CTP​08:21:00​CENT PETRL​Strategic Review of Portfolio​CVW​09:01:00​CLEARVIEW​CVW FY2022 Results Investor Presentation​CVW​09:00:00​CLEARVIEW​CVW FY2022 Results Market Release​CVW​08:47:00​CLEARVIEW​Preliminary Final Report​CXL​08:22:00​CALIX​Calix FY 22 Investor Presentation August 2022​CXL​08:18:00​CALIX​Calix Continues Acceleration of Environmental Technologies​CXL​08:17:00​CALIX​Preliminary Final Report​CXZ​11:15:00​CONNEXION​Appendix 4E, Financial Statements and Annual Report​DCN​07:55:00​DACIANGOLD​Jupiter Extension Drilling Results​DLC​12:26:00​DELECTA​Preliminary Final Report​DMP​07:56:00​DOMINOS​Market Presentation about Acquisition of Three Asian Markets​DMP​07:56:00​DOMINOS​Media Release about Acquisition of Three Asian Markets​DMP​07:55:00​DOMINOS​FY22 Full-Year Market Presentation​DMP​07:55:00​DOMINOS​FY22 Full-Year Media Release​DMP​07:55:00​DOMINOS​FY22 Appendix 4E / Annual Report​DVR​08:46:00​DIVERGER​2022 Full Year Results​EBO​07:35:00​EBOS​NZX Distribution Notice​EBO​07:35:00​EBOS​NZX Results Announcement​EBO​07:34:00​EBOS​Investor Presentation​EBO​07:34:00​EBOS​Media Release​EBO​07:34:00​EBOS​ASX Appendix 4E​ECF​08:41:00​ELANOR COM​FY22 Results Presentation​ECF​08:37:00​ELANOR COM​FY22 Results Announcement​ECF​08:35:00​ELANOR COM​Annual Financial Report for FY ended 30 June 2022​EEG​08:14:00​EMPIRE ENE​SEAAOC Conference Presentation​ELO​07:57:00​ELMOSFTWRE​ELMO releases FY22 Financial Results​ELO​07:57:00​ELMOSFTWRE​Preliminary Final Report​EM2​07:55:00​EAGLE MML​Oracle Ridge Copper Mine - Update​EML​10:43:00​EMLPAYMENT​Sentenial Fraud Incident​EML​09:51:00​EMLPAYMENT​Pause in Trading​ENN​08:16:00​ELANOR​FY22 Results Presentation​ENN​08:14:00​ELANOR​FY22 Results Announcement​ENN​08:09:00​ELANOR​FY22 Supplementary Financial Information​ENN​08:09:00​ELANOR​Annual Financial Report for FY ended 30 June 2022​EP1​08:59:00​EPFINACLTD​FY22 Results Presentation​EP1​08:58:00​EPFINACLTD​FY22 Results Announcement​EP1​08:56:00​EPFINACLTD​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​EQE​09:23:00​EQUUS LTD​Trading Halt​EQN​07:56:00​EQUINOX​Hamersley Project Environmental Survey Update​ERF​08:31:00​ELANORETL​FY22 Results Presentation​ERF​08:27:00​ELANORETL​FY22 Results Announcement​ERF​08:22:00​ELANORETL​Annual Financial Report for FY ended 30 June 2022​EVR​09:44:00​EVRESOURCE​Extension of Purchase Option at Christina Project​EXR​09:32:00​ELIXIR NRG​Gobi H2 Update​FAU​09:54:00​FIRST AU​Dogwood Drilling Assays Indicate Copper Mineralisation​FCL​08:31:00​FINEOS​FY22 Results Presentation​FCL​08:30:00​FINEOS​Fineos subscription revenue growth exceeds FY22 guidance​FCL​08:16:00​FINEOS​Preliminary Final Report​FDV​09:36:00​FRONT D V​2022 Half Year Report and Appendix 4D​FG1​09:09:00​FLYNNGOLD​Trafalgar Drilling Accelerated Visible Gold Intersected​FWD​07:55:00​FLEETWOOD​Notice of Change to FY22 Full Year Results Release Date​GBR​08:00:00​GREATBOULD​High grades continue at Ironbark & Mulga Bill​GEM​08:56:00​G8 EDUCATE​CY22 Half Year Media Release​GEM​08:51:00​G8 EDUCATE​CY22 Half Year Investor Presentation​GEM​08:50:00​G8 EDUCATE​CY22 Half Yearly Report and Accounts​GRV​07:55:00​GREENVALE​Test Results Positive for Bitumen Production​GVF​11:10:00​GLOBALVAL​FY22 Media Release​GVF​11:02:00​GLOBALVAL​2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4E​HCH​10:16:00​HOT CHILI​3m grading 11.8% Copper & 53g/t Silver at Valentina​HGH​08:52:00​HEARTLAND​Heartland $130 million placement fully subscribed​HGO​08:56:00​HILLGROVE​$6m Funding Agreement For The Sale of Kanmantoo Royalty​HHR​09:35:00​HARTSHEAD​Suspension From Official Quotation​HM1​09:45:00​HEARTS MND​2022 Results Announcement​HM1​09:44:00​HEARTS MND​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​HMC​07:30:00​HOMECO LTD​FY22 Results Presentation​HMC​07:30:00​HOMECO LTD​FY22 Results Announcement​HMC​07:30:00​HOMECO LTD​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​HMD​09:54:00​HERAMED​HeraMED Completes $4 Million Private Placement​HSN​09:24:00​HANSEN TEC​Hansen Technologies FY22 Results Presentation​HSN​09:24:00​HANSEN TEC​Hansen Technologies FY22 Results Announcement​HSN​09:22:00​HANSEN TEC​Full Year Statutory Accounts​ILU​07:30:00​ILUKA RES​Iluka 2022 Half Year Results Presentation​ILU​07:30:00​ILUKA RES​Iluka Half Year Results to 30 June 2022​ILU​07:30:00​ILUKA RES​Iluka 2022 Half Year Report (4D)​INA​10:09:00​INGENIA​Appendix 4E and Financial Reports​INA​10:03:00​INGENIA​Dividend/Distribution - INA​IOU​09:06:00​IOUPAY​IOU Provides Mid September Quarter Update on BNPL Business​KIN​10:40:00​KIN MINING​Letter to Option Holders - Rights Issue​KIN​10:39:00​KIN MINING​Letter to Ineligible Shareholders - Rights Issue​KIN​10:38:00​KIN MINING​Letter to Shareholders - Rights Issue​KIN​07:55:00​KIN MINING​Non Renounceable Rights Issue Offer Document​KLL​09:22:00​KALIUMLAKE​Share Purchase Plan - Despatch of Prospectus and SPP Offer​KLL​09:19:00​KALIUMLAKE​Prospectus - Share Purchase Plan​KLS​09:10:00​KELSIAN​Kelsian Full Year Results FY22 Investor Presentation​KLS​08:56:00​KELSIAN​Kelsian Full Year Results FY22 Release​KLS​08:53:00​KELSIAN​Kelsian Full Year FY22 Results App4E​KSN​09:02:00​KINGSTON​New copper-gold opportunity at Mineral Hill​KSS​09:52:00​KLEOS​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​LGL​07:57:00​LYNCHGROUP​FY22 results investor presentation​LGL​07:57:00​LYNCHGROUP​FY22 results announcement​LGL​07:57:00​LYNCHGROUP​FY22 Appendix 4E​LRL​09:13:00​LABYRINTH​High grade results demonstrate resource growth potential​LRS​09:12:00​LATRES​Colina Prospect - Positive Metallurgical Test Work Results​LSX​08:12:00​LION SELCT​Quarterly Report for 3 Months Ended 31 July 2022​LV1​09:59:00​LIVEVLIM​Mark Tucker Appointed Chief Executive Officer​LV1​09:58:00​LIVEVLIM​Transformative Acquisition of Edible Beauty & $2.1m Raise​LYL​08:47:00​LYCOPODIUM​Investor Presentation Full Year Results FY2022​LYL​08:40:00​LYCOPODIUM​Full Year FY2022 Results Announcement​LYL​08:37:00​LYCOPODIUM​Preliminary Final Report​MBH​09:11:00​MAGGIEBEER​FY22 Results Presentation​MBH​09:11:00​MAGGIEBEER​FY22 Results Announcement​MBH​09:04:00​MAGGIEBEER​FY22 Appendix 4E​MBK​09:34:00​​Kingsley East aircore drilling results​MCT​09:30:00​METALICITY​Trading Halt​MEU​07:56:00​MARMOTA​Wildcat hole finds gold and REE on Comet​MEZ​07:44:00​MERIDIAN​Dividend/Distribution - MEZ​MEZ​07:32:00​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy Limited 2022 Full Year Financial Results​MGG​11:07:00​MOGULGAMES​Appendix 4D & Half Yearly Report​MKR​11:26:00​MANUKARES​Progress Report - Debt Facility extension​MNB​09:33:00​MINBOS RES​MOU Lodged for Angola Fertilizer & Farm Productivity Program​MOT​11:20:00​METINCOME​Dividend/Distribution - MOT​MOV​07:31:00​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE TO ACQUIRE FLUIDEX TRANSPORT​MOV​07:31:00​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE LOGISTICS GROUP RESULTS FOR YEAR ENDED 30 JUNE 2022​MOV​07:31:00​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE LOGISTICS GROUP RESULTS FOR YEAR ENDED 30 JUNE 2022​MPR​09:31:00​MPOWER​2022 Full Year Results Announcement​MPR​09:29:00​MPOWER​Appendix 4E​MR1​10:36:00​MONTEM​Montem Successfully Undertakes Placement of approx $1million​MXT​11:19:00​METMASTER​Dividend/Distribution - MXT​NEU​09:19:00​NEUREN​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​NIC​08:29:00​NICKLINDUS​Completion of US$225M Offering of Senior Secured Notes​NTL​07:33:00​NEWTALISMN​Convertible Note closes and Placement at Premium to Market​NWL​08:57:00​NETWEALTH​NWL 2022 Results Presentation​NWL​08:56:00​NETWEALTH​2022 Full Year Results Announcement​NWL​08:53:00​NETWEALTH​2022 Full Year Annual Report & Appendix 4E​NXL​09:47:00​NUIX LTD​Consolidation of Class Action Claims​NXM​07:56:00​NEXUS MINS​Branches Prospect Results Support Significant Gold Camp​ODY​09:28:00​ODYSSEYGL​Drilling Continues to Demonstrate Shallow Gold Potential​OKU​08:28:00​OKLO RES​Scheme Update​PAN​07:55:00​PANORAMIC​Drawdown of Revolving Credit Facility​PBP​09:14:00​PROBIOTEC​FY22 Investor Presentation​PBP​09:14:00​PROBIOTEC​Appendix 4E and Audited Accounts​PCG​11:37:00​PENGANA​Shareholder Presentation PCG Results 30 June 2022​PCG​11:30:00​PENGANA​PCG Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2022​PFP​08:35:00​PROPEL FP​Results Announcement (FY22)​PFP​08:33:00​PROPEL FP​Results Presentation (FY22)​PFP​08:25:00​PROPEL FP​Appendix 4E (FY22)​PG1​08:13:00​PEARGLOBAL​Investor Presentation - Full Year Results FY22​PG1​08:08:00​PEARGLOBAL​Preliminary Final Report​PIC​08:07:00​PERPEQUITY​FY22 Summary​PIC​08:05:00​PERPEQUITY​FY22 Appendix 4E​PPM​08:37:00​PEPPERMONE​Half Yearly Report Investor Presentation​PPM​08:37:00​PEPPERMONE​Half Yearly Results Announcement​PPM​08:37:00​PEPPERMONE​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​PSI​08:03:00​PSC INSUR​2022 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​PSI​08:02:00​PSC INSUR​2022 Full Year Results Announcement​PSI​08:02:00​PSC INSUR​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​PTX​11:58:00​PRESCIENT​Prescient Therapeutics Launches Share Purchase Plan​RBX​09:33:00​RESOURCE B​RBX Further Expands Footprint at Mitre Hill REE Project​RD1​09:47:00​REG DIRECT​Suspension from official quotation​REG​09:04:00​REG HEALTH​Regis Healthcare Investor Presentation FY2022 Results​REG​09:02:00​REG HEALTH​Regis Healthcare Results Announcement FY2022​REG​09:01:00​REG HEALTH​Regis Healthcare Appendix 4E and Financial Report FY2022​REG​08:41:00​REG HEALTH​Dividend/Distribution - REG​SFC​09:10:00​SCHAFFER​Letter to Shareholders FY22 Results​SFC​09:09:00​SCHAFFER​Preliminary Final Report​SGL​09:37:00​SUNRICE​2022 AGM - Chair & Group CEO addresses and presentations​SHL​09:37:00​SONIC HLTH​CEO Presentation Full Year Results to 30 June 2022​SHL​09:30:00​SONIC HLTH​Media Release Full Year Results to 30 June 2022​SHL​09:06:00​SONIC HLTH​Preliminary Final Report​SPA​08:22:00​SPACETALK​Preliminary Final Report​SPK​07:33:00​SPARK NZ​Spark New Zealand Limited H2 FY22 Results​SPQ​09:38:00​SUPERIOR​Visual copper intersected over 933.6m Bottletree Hole 5​SVW​07:32:00​SEVEN GRP​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​SVW​07:32:00​SEVEN GRP​FY22 Full Year Results Release​SVW​07:31:00​SEVEN GRP​Appendix 4E​TAH​07:51:00​TABCORP​Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​TAH​07:50:00​TABCORP​Full Year Results - Media Release​TAH​07:50:00​TABCORP​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​TAR​09:38:00​TARUGAMIN​Rare Earth Drill Targets Confirmed at Mt Craig​TLC​09:21:00​LOTTERY​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​TLC​09:21:00​LOTTERY​FY22 Results Media Release​TLC​09:20:00​LOTTERY​Full Year Results for the year ended 30 June 2022​TMH​09:14:00​THEMRKTHLD​Suspension From Official Quotation​TRJ​08:39:00​TRAJAN GRO​FY22 Appendix 4E​TSL​09:26:00​TITANSANDS​Further Samples Shipped to Laboratory in South Africa​TWD​09:55:00​TAMAWOOD​Appendix 4E​UBN​09:17:00​URBANISE​Investor Presentation​UBN​09:15:00​URBANISE​UBN Reports FY22 Result​UBN​09:06:00​URBANISE​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report FY2022​VMM​09:45:00​VIRIDIS​Drilling to Commence at Poochera following EPEPR Approval​VSL​07:32:00​VULCAN S​Vulcan Steel FY22 Investor Presentation​VSL​07:32:00​VULCAN S​Vulcan Steel delivers a record result for FY22​VSL​07:32:00​VULCAN S​Appendix 4E - Full year report​WAA​10:42:00​WAM ACTIVE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​WAA​10:05:00​WAM ACTIVE​Dividend/Distribution - WAA​WGN​07:53:00​WAGNERS​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​WGN​07:53:00​WAGNERS​Wagners Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​WOR​09:22:00​WORLEY​Presentation - Full year results 2022​WOR​09:16:00​WORLEY​ASX release - Full year results 2022​WOR​08:46:00​WORLEY​Preliminary Final Report​WTC​08:32:00​WISETECH​WiseTech Global FY22 results investor presentation​WTC​08:23:00​WISETECH​WiseTech delivers strong FY22 performance and growth outlook​WTC​08:20:00​WISETECH​WiseTech Global FY22 Appendix 4E and financial report​WTN​07:30:00​WINTONLAND​Winton Delivers Strong FY22 Result​XAM​08:10:00​XANADUMINE​Exploration ramps up at Red Mountain​XF1​09:50:00​XREF​Xref Limited - Appendix 4E - Year ended 30 June 2022​Z2U​08:46:00​ZOOM2U​Appendix 4E and FY22 Full Year Results​


----------



## barney (25 August 2022)

12.10pm Thursday 25th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​92E​09:56:00​92ENERGY​High-grade Uranium 6.0m of 2.17% U3O8 (21,680ppm) at GMZ​A3D​09:31:00​AURORALABS​Appendix 4E & Annual Report​AE1​08:06:00​AERISON​1H FY22 Results Presentation​AE1​08:04:00​AERISON​1H FY22 Results Announcement​AE1​08:03:00​AERISON​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​AHC​11:42:00​AUS HEALTH​Austco FY22 Results Release​AHC​11:42:00​AUS HEALTH​Appendix 4E & FY22 Financial Statements​AIZ​07:30:00​AIR N.Z.​Full Year Statutory Accounts​AKE​08:07:00​ALLKEM​FY22 Results Presentation​AKE​08:06:00​ALLKEM​Allkem Delivers Record Full Year Results​AKE​08:06:00​ALLKEM​Annual Report to shareholders and Appendix 4E​AKE​08:00:00​ALLKEM​Mt Cattlin Resource, Reserve and Operations Update​AL8​08:00:00​ALDERAN​Alderan completes drilling at Mizpah oxide gold deposit​ALG​08:54:00​ARDENTLGLT​Ardent Leisure Reports FY22 Results​ALG​08:53:00​ARDENTLGLT​FY22 Results Presentation​ALG​08:51:00​ARDENTLGLT​FY22 Appendix 4E​ALG​08:50:00​ARDENTLGLT​Group CEO and Group CFO roles​ALO​09:41:00​ALLOGGIO​ALO FY22 Management Presentation​ALO​09:32:00​ALLOGGIO​ALO FY22 Results - Media Release​ALO​09:31:00​ALLOGGIO​ALO FY22 Audited Financial Statements​AMO​10:27:00​AMBERTECH​Appendix 4E and Financial Report​AN1​09:08:00​ANAGENICS​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​APE​08:51:00​EAGERS​2022 Half Yearly Results​APX​08:12:00​APPEN​Investor Presentation​APX​08:12:00​APPEN​2022 Half Year Results & FY2022 Outlook​APX​08:11:00​APPEN​Appendix 4D & Interim Financial Report​AQC​10:19:00​AUSPACCOAL​Trading Halt​AQC​09:54:00​AUSPACCOAL​Pause in Trading​AR9​08:55:00​ARCHTIS​Appendix 4E & 2022 Annual Report​AS2​08:00:00​ASKARI MET​Askari Metals Acquires Myrnas Hill Lithium Project, WA​AS2​08:00:00​ASKARI MET​RDN: Raiden to divest non-core tenement at Myrnas Hill​ASN​10:41:00​ANSON RES​MOU with DLE Leader Sunresin to Develop Commercial Li Plant​ASN​09:57:00​ANSON RES​Pause in Trading​ATH​09:50:00​ALTERITY​ATH434 Phase 2 clinical launched in Europe​ATX​10:38:00​AMPLIA​CEO & Managing Director Presentation to AGM​AU1​09:29:00​THE AGENCY​Investor Presentation - FY22 Results​AU1​09:28:00​THE AGENCY​FY22 Financial & Operational Update - double digit growth​AU1​09:27:00​THE AGENCY​Annual Report to shareholders & Appendix 4E​AUQ​07:56:00​ALARA RES​Alara-Tasnim Khnaiguiyah License Bid Enters Final Round​AW1​09:01:00​AWMETALS​High Grade Copper Zone Extended at Storm​BC8​07:58:00​BLACK CAT​Speedy Gaining Pace - 3m @ 29.43g/t Au​BCI​08:52:00​BCIMINERAL​Full Year Results Announcement​BCI​08:41:00​BCIMINERAL​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​BMG​08:00:00​BMG​EXPLORATION UPDATE ABERCROMBY GOLD PROJECT​BNR​09:46:00​BULLETIN​Excellent Grade & Recoveries from Met Work - Ravensthorpe​BUX​09:15:00​BUXTONRES​Commencement of Drilling at Sentinel Project West Kimberley​CAJ​09:09:00​CAPITOL H​CAJ announces extension of on-market share buy-back​CAJ​08:48:00​CAPITOL H​FY2022 Results Presentation​CAJ​08:34:00​CAPITOL H​FY22 Results Release Announcement & Acquisition of FMIG​CAJ​08:15:00​CAPITOL H​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CBH​09:38:00​COOLABAH​Maiden rockchip sampling program at Gunpowder Creek​CCG​08:04:00​COMMS GRP​FY22 financial results announcement​CCG​08:03:00​COMMS GRP​Preliminary Final Report​CCX​08:17:00​CITYCHIC​FY22 Full year results presentation​CCX​08:16:00​CITYCHIC​FY22 Full year results announcement​CCX​08:14:00​CITYCHIC​Appendix 4E and FY22 financial report​CDR​09:20:00​CODRUSMIN​Trading Halt​CHC​08:43:00​CHARTER HG​FY22 Results - Presentation​CHC​08:42:00​CHARTER HG​FY22 Results - Announcement​CHC​08:39:00​CHARTER HG​Appendix 4E​CKA​09:48:00​COKAL​Additional Coal Seam Discovered at BBM Coking Coal Mine​CMW​08:08:00​CROMWELL​FY22 Results Announcement​CMW​08:07:00​CROMWELL​Appendix 4E and 2022 Full Year Accounts​CRR​08:09:00​CRITICAL​Phase 3 Drilling Program follows continued success MavisLake​CSX​08:33:00​CLEANSPACE​FY22 Investor Presentation​CSX​08:32:00​CLEANSPACE​FY22 Results Announcement​CSX​08:31:00​CLEANSPACE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders​CUE​10:25:00​CUE​FY22 Full Year Results​CUE​10:23:00​CUE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CV1​07:51:00​CV CHECK​Appendix 4E and Annual Report FY22​CWP​07:56:00​CEDARWOODS​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​CWP​07:55:00​CEDARWOODS​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​CWP​07:55:00​CEDARWOODS​Appendix 4E​CY5​09:25:00​CYGNUSGOLD​Exploration underway ahead of maiden drilling at Pontax​DCX​08:32:00​DISCOVEX​Gravity Survey at Edjudina​DOW​09:13:00​DOWNER EDI​Downer awarded 10-year City of Gold Coast contract​DTC​08:22:00​DAMSTRA​FY22 Results​DTC​08:20:00​DAMSTRA​FY22 Results Presentation​DTC​08:18:00​DAMSTRA​FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​DTZ​07:50:00​DOTZ NANO​Appendix 4D and Half Year Accounts - 30 June 2022​EGL​07:50:00​ENVN GROUP​EGL Results Presentation​EGL​07:50:00​ENVN GROUP​Appendix 4E​ENR​07:52:00​ENCOUNTER​Olympic Dam age mineralising events at Aileron​EPM​09:30:00​ECLMETALS​Approval for Field Activities by Greenland's MLSA​EPY​07:57:00​EARLYPAY​FY22 Investor Presentation​EPY​07:57:00​EARLYPAY​Full Year FY22 Results Announcement​EPY​07:56:00​EARLYPAY​Preliminary Final Report​ESK​09:51:00​ETHERSTACK​30 June 2022 Half Year results presentation​EXR​09:16:00​ELIXIR NRG​Trading Halt​FEG​08:55:00​FAR EAST​MOUNT CLARK WEST PROJECT UPDATE​FHS​09:41:00​FREHIL MIN​Ongoing Deliveries of Magnetite Concentrate Have Commenced​FLT​08:01:00​FLIGHT CTR​FLT FY22 FULL YEAR RESULTS PRESENTATION​FLT​08:01:00​FLIGHT CTR​FLT RELEASES FY22 RESULTS​FLT​08:01:00​FLIGHT CTR​FLT FY22 APPENDIX 4E AND ANNUAL REPORT​G6M​11:30:00​GROUP6METL​Dolphin Tungsten MIne Development Update​GGE​09:44:00​GRAND GULF​Rig Mobilising for Jesse 1A Flow Test​GML​11:21:00​GATEWAY​Gravity Survey at Edjudina​GML​09:19:00​GATEWAY​Completion of Consolidation​GRV​07:58:00​GREENVALE​Senior Leadership Changes to Drive Development​GTN​08:27:00​GTNETWORK​FY22 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​GTN​08:24:00​GTNETWORK​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​GTN​08:15:00​GTNETWORK​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​GWR​09:07:00​GWR GROUP​Iron Ore Mining Rights Agreement Moves Ahead​HGH​07:32:00​HEARTLAND​Opening of SPP of up to NZ$70 million​HHR​09:48:00​HARTSHEAD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​HHR​09:48:00​HARTSHEAD​Completion of Placement to Raise $11 Million​HPG​08:27:00​HIPAGES​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​HPG​08:25:00​HIPAGES​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​HPG​08:22:00​HIPAGES​FY22 Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts​HUM​09:29:00​HUMMGROUP​FY22 Investor Presentation​HUM​09:25:00​HUMMGROUP​FY22 Results Announcement​HUM​09:15:00​HUMMGROUP​FY22 Appendix 4E and Unaudited Preliminary Final Report​HZN​09:26:00​HOR OIL​FY22 Results Presentation​HZN​09:15:00​HOR OIL​Return of Capital - HZN​HZN​09:04:00​HOR OIL​Distribution to Shareholders​HZN​08:54:00​HOR OIL​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders​IBC​09:28:00​IRONBARK​Preliminary Final Report for Year Ended 30 June 2022​IBX​08:48:00​IMAGIONBIO​Half-Year Results Release​IBX​08:39:00​IMAGIONBIO​Appendix 4D​IEL​08:13:00​IEL​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​IEL​08:11:00​IEL​FY22 Results Announcement​IEL​08:11:00​IEL​Appendix 4E and Financial Report for FY22​IFL​08:12:00​INSIGNIA​IFL FY22 Financial Results Investor Presentation​IFL​08:06:00​INSIGNIA​Insignia Financial FY22 Results Announcement​IFL​08:04:00​INSIGNIA​Appendix 4E​IGL​08:45:00​IVEGROUP​FY22 Results Presentation​IGL​08:37:00​IVEGROUP​Financial Results for the Year Ending 30 June 2022​IGL​08:30:00​IVEGROUP​Appendix 4E & Financial Statements - Year ended 30 June 2021​IGO​09:15:00​IGOLIMITED​BUX: Commencement of Drilling at Sentinel, West Kimberley​IVO​09:33:00​INVIGORGRP​Suspension from Quotation​IVO​09:32:00​INVIGORGRP​Appointment of Administrators​IVR​09:22:00​INVESTIGAT​Further Silver & Zinc in Paris Regional Exploration​IVZ​09:24:00​INVICTUS​Trading Halt​IXR​09:07:00​IONICRARE​Makuutu Rare Earth Project Update​JAY​09:00:00​JAYRIDE​FY22 Results Presentation​JAY​08:50:00​JAYRIDE​Preliminary Final Report​JDO​07:34:00​JUDOCAPHOL​Judo FY22 Result Investor Presentation​JDO​07:33:00​JUDOCAPHOL​Judo FY22 Result ASX Announcement​JDO​07:33:00​JUDOCAPHOL​Judo FY22 Annual Report and Appendix 4E​KAR​09:47:00​KAROON​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement & Investor Presentation​KRM​09:48:00​KINGSROSE​PGE-Copper Mineralisation Confirmed at Porsanger​LV1​09:19:00​LIVEVLIM​Edible Beauty Acquisition Presentation​MAF​09:42:00​MA FIN GRP​1H22 Results Presentation​MAF​09:40:00​MA FIN GRP​MA Financial reports Record First Half Financial Result​MAF​09:36:00​MA FIN GRP​Appendix 4D and HY Financial Report 2022​MAP​10:14:00​MICROBA​Appendix 4E & Annual Report​MAT​09:37:00​MATSA RES​Trading Halt​MAY​11:57:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1ST Drilling Update and Option Expiry Reminder​MCP​09:40:00​MCPHERSON​FY22 Results Release​MCP​09:30:00​MCPHERSON​Appendix 4E​MCT​09:38:00​METALICITY​Multiple Outcropping Pegmatites in New Lithium Project​MGU​09:34:00​MAG MINING​Trading Halt​MGX​07:59:00​MT GIBSON​Financial Results for 2021/22 Financial Year​MGX​07:59:00​MT GIBSON​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Statutory Financials​MLD​07:59:00​MACALTD​Target's Statement​MLG​08:23:00​MLGOZLTD​FY2022 Results Presentation​MLG​08:22:00​MLGOZLTD​FY2022 Results Announcement​MLG​08:19:00​MLGOZLTD​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Statements​MOB​09:32:00​MOBILICOM​Trading halt​MRC​08:00:00​MIN.COMMOD​Strandline Extension Targets Identified at De Punt​MRM​07:57:00​MMAOFFSHOR​2022 Financial Results Announcement and Presentation​MRM​07:56:00​MMAOFFSHOR​2022 Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report​MSV​08:02:00​MITCH SERV​2022 Full Year Results Presentation​MSV​08:02:00​MITCH SERV​Preliminary Final Report​MXC​08:01:00​MGC PHARMA​US$750,000 Convertible Note Facility Funding​NAG​09:43:00​NAGAMBIE​Gold and Antimony Grades Higher than Previously Reported​NEC​08:43:00​NINE ENT​FY22 Results presentation​NEC​08:42:00​NINE ENT​FY22 Final Results​NEC​08:41:00​NINE ENT​Full Year Statutory Accounts​NGI​08:59:00​NAV GLOBAL​2022 Annual Results Presentation​NGI​08:58:00​NAV GLOBAL​2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​NXS​08:41:00​NEXTSCIENC​Half Year Results Investor Presentation​NXS​08:03:00​NEXTSCIENC​Half Year Report & Appendix 4D​OPT​09:07:00​OPTHEA​Opthea Share Purchase Plan​PAN​08:00:00​PANORAMIC​More Strong Results from Savannah Underground Drilling​PCI​09:46:00​PERPCREDIT​Dividend/Distribution - PCI​PDI​09:30:00​PREDICTIVE​IMPRESSIVE GOLD HITS CONTINUE AT 4.2MOZ BANKAN GOLD PROJECT​PDL​09:12:00​PENDAL​PPT: Acquisition of Pendal Group - Presentation​PDL​09:09:00​PENDAL​PPT: Acquisition of Pendal Group - Announcement​PDL​09:02:00​PENDAL​Shareholder Update​PDL​09:01:00​PENDAL​Pendal enters Scheme Implementation Deed with Perpetual​PEC​07:58:00​PERPET RES​Petrological Analysis Supports Beharra Low Impurity Profile​PGC​09:01:00​PARAGON​FY22 Results Presentation​PGC​08:58:00​PARAGON​FY22 Results Announcement​PGC​08:49:00​PARAGON​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​PGC​08:39:00​PARAGON​Acquisition of Specialist Medical Supplies Pty Ltd (SMS)​PGL​08:36:00​PROSPA GRP​PGL FY22 Results Investor Presentation​PGL​08:13:00​PROSPA GRP​PGL FY22 Results Announcement​PGL​08:12:00​PROSPA GRP​PGL FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​POL​09:44:00​POLYMETALS​Multiple Targets Identified at Mansala Gold Project​PPC​09:08:00​PEET​FY22 Results Presentation​PPC​09:06:00​PEET​Peet delivers record earnings in FY22​PPC​09:04:00​PEET​Appendix 4E & FY22 Financial Report​PPT​09:14:00​PERPETUAL​FY22 Operating and Financial Review​PPT​09:13:00​PERPETUAL​FY22 Results Presentation​PPT​09:12:00​PERPETUAL​Acquisition of Pendal Group - Presentation​PPT​09:11:00​PERPETUAL​FY22 Result Announcement​PPT​09:11:00​PERPETUAL​FY22 Appendix 4E​PPT​09:09:00​PERPETUAL​Acquisition of Pendal Group - Announcement​PPT​09:09:00​PERPETUAL​Dividend/Distribution - PPT​PPT​09:02:00​PERPETUAL​PDL: Shareholder Update​PPT​09:01:00​PERPETUAL​PDL: Pendal enters Scheme Implementation Deed with Perpetual​PR1​08:31:00​PURERESOUR​Loyalty Options Issue​PR1​08:28:00​PURERESOUR​Prospectus​PRL​09:15:00​PROVINCE​Significantly Expanded Licence Area for HyEnergy Project​PSL​09:06:00​PATERSONS​Grace Project Drilling Update​QAN​08:23:00​QANTAS​Qantas Group FY22 Investor Presentations​QAN​08:20:00​QANTAS​Qantas Group FY22 Results CEO Speech​QAN​08:20:00​QANTAS​Qantas Group FY22 ASX and Media Release​QAN​08:17:00​QANTAS​Notification of buy-back - QAN​QAN​08:14:00​QANTAS​Qantas Group FY22 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report​QFE​08:48:00​QUICKFEE​QFE Investor presentation - FY22 results​QFE​08:27:00​QUICKFEE​QuickFee announces FY22 results​QFE​08:26:00​QUICKFEE​QFE Appendix 4E and Annual Report FY22​QHL​09:12:00​QUICKSTEP​Finalisation of Terms for Multi Year F-35 Firm Order​QUB​08:35:00​QUBE​Investor Presentation - FY22 Full Year Results​QUB​08:33:00​QUBE​Full Year Results Announcement - FY22​QUB​08:30:00​QUBE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report - FY22​RDN​08:00:00​RAIDEN RES​AS2: Askari Metals Acquires Myrnas Hill Lithium Project, WA​RDN​08:00:00​RAIDEN RES​Raiden to divest non-core tenement at Myrnas Hill​RGL​09:12:00​RIVERSGOLD​Trading Halt​RIM​09:11:00​RIMFIRE​Exploration Update​RIO​07:53:00​RIO TINTO​Rio Tinto submits improved proposal for Turquoise Hill​RRL​07:58:00​REGIS​FY2022 Financial Results Presentation​RRL​07:58:00​REGIS​Operating Cash Flow $347M and Fully Franked Dividend 2cps​RRL​07:57:00​REGIS​Appendix 4E and FY2022 Financial Report​RSG​08:45:00​RESOLUTE​Half Year Financial Results and Accounts​RWL​10:08:00​RUBICON​RWL FY22 Results Presentation​RWL​10:07:00​RUBICON​Full Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E​RZI​09:35:00​RAIZINVEST​FY22 Results - Raiz Post Solid Results​RZI​09:09:00​RAIZINVEST​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​RZI​08:45:00​RAIZINVEST​Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2022​S32​08:46:00​SOUTH32​Financial Results and Outlook Year Ended 30 June 2022​S3N​08:01:00​SENSORE LT​Drilling at Balagundi Returns Gold Anomalism Supports Target​SCT​09:28:00​SCOUTSEC​Lumen Agreement and Funding Updtae​SHA​10:04:00​SHAPE AUST​FY22 Results Presentation​SHA​10:03:00​SHAPE AUST​FY22 Results Announcement​SHA​09:58:00​SHAPE AUST​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders​SKC​07:31:00​SKYCITY​ANNUAL RESULT FOR THE YEAR ENDED 30 JUNE 2022​SKT​07:32:00​SKY NET TV​FY2022 Full Year Results​SLH​08:34:00​SILK LOGIS​FY22 Investor Presentation​SLH​08:33:00​SILK LOGIS​FY22 Results Media Release​SLH​08:17:00​SILK LOGIS​FY22 Appendix 4E​SLX​09:04:00​SILEX​Investor Presentation​SLX​09:03:00​SILEX​Operational Update - 25 August 2022​SLX​09:01:00​SILEX​Full Year Statutory Accounts - 30 June 2022​SND​11:35:00​SAUNDERS​Amendment to SND FY22 Appendix 4E​SND​09:50:00​SAUNDERS​SND FY22 Investor Presentation​SND​09:48:00​SAUNDERS​SND FY22 Results Announcement​SND​09:47:00​SAUNDERS​SND FY22 Appendix 4E​SPD​08:00:00​SOUTHPALL​Phase 1a Drilling Commences at Bengwenyama PGM Project​SPL​09:42:00​STARPHARMA​Starpharma annual report and full year financial results​SRG​07:51:00​SRGGLOBAL​$65m Facades Contract Secured for Atlassian Central​SRK​08:00:00​STRIKE​Paulsens East Maiden Shipment and Operational Update​SRV​09:16:00​SERVCORP​Full Year Statutory Accounts​ST1​08:59:00​SPIRIT TEC​FY22 Results Presentation​ST1​08:49:00​SPIRIT TEC​Appendix 4E - Directors' Report and Financial Statements​TAR​09:27:00​TARUGAMIN​New Cu-Au-REE Project - Curnamona Project​TCF​12:06:00​360EI FUND​Dividend/Distribution - TCF​TIP​09:53:00​TEAMINVEST​FY22 Results Presentation and Acquistion Announcement​TMB​08:35:00​TAMBOURAH​Gold Results at Tambourah​TMS​09:09:00​TENNANT​Stand-Out Geophysical Targets to Replicate Bluebird Cu-Au​TSL​11:04:00​TITANSANDS​Mannar Island Drilling Program Completed​TSO​08:42:00​TESORO RES​Tesoro Chile Update​TVL​09:49:00​TOUCHVENTR​HY22 Results Presentation​TVL​09:45:00​TOUCHVENTR​HY22 Results Announcement​TVL​09:42:00​TOUCHVENTR​2022 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial Report​UBN​10:07:00​URBANISE​Investor Presentation Corrected​VAR​09:06:00​VARISCAN​High Grade Zn Intersections & Widths from San Jose Drilling​VEA​08:26:00​VIVA E GRP​2022 Half Year Results Presentation​VEA​08:25:00​VIVA E GRP​Viva Energy Results - Half Year ended 30 June 2022​VEA​08:22:00​VIVA E GRP​Appendix 4D - 2022 Half Year Financial Report​VNT​08:57:00​VENTIA​HY22 Results - Presentation​VNT​08:50:00​VENTIA​HY22 Results - Media Release​VNT​08:30:00​VENTIA​Appendix 4D & Half-Year Financial Report​WCN​08:54:00​WHITECLIFF​780ppm TREO Discovered at Yinnetharra REE/Li Project​WGR​08:54:00​WESTERNGRL​Strong Near Surface High Grade Gold Results From Gold King​WHC​08:17:00​WHITEHAVEN​FY22 Results Presentation​WHC​08:16:00​WHITEHAVEN​FY22 Results Announcement​WHC​08:02:00​WHITEHAVEN​FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​WKT​09:22:00​WALKABOUT​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​WOW​08:38:00​WOOLWORTHS​Full Year Results Announcement​WOW​08:38:00​WOOLWORTHS​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​ZIP​09:54:00​ZIPCOLTD​FY22 Investor Presentation​ZIP​09:52:00​ZIPCOLTD​FY22 Results Update​ZIP​09:39:00​ZIPCOLTD​FY22 Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​ZNO​09:39:00​ZOONOGROUP​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2022)

*TGP @ 0.90c has declared a fully franked special dividend of 8c* !!!


----------



## barney (26 August 2022)

Trouble logging in so list is half hour old now

11.45am Friday 26th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​ACR​09:12:00​ACRUX​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report​AD1​09:05:00​AD1 HOLD​Trading halt​AEF​08:29:00​A ETHICAL​AEF Shareholder Presentation FY22​AEF​08:28:00​A ETHICAL​AEF Analyst Pack​AEF​08:28:00​A ETHICAL​AEF FY22 Results to 30 June 2022​AEF​08:27:00​A ETHICAL​AEF Fy22 Full Year Accounts & Appendix 4E​AER​09:31:00​AEERIS​Appendix 4E and Full Year Statutory Accounts​AFG​08:02:00​AUSTRA FIN​AFG FY22 Market Release​AFG​08:01:00​AUSTRA FIN​AFG FY22 Investor Presentation​AFG​07:56:00​AUSTRA FIN​AFG Announces FY22 Results and AGM Date​AGD​11:45:00​AUST GOLD​Austral Gold Announces Filing of 2022 Half Year Report​AJX​09:49:00​ALEXIUM​Alexium FY2022 Annual Report Presentation​AJX​09:43:00​ALEXIUM​Appendix 4E​AQC​10:10:00​AUSPACCOAL​Trading Halt​AQC​09:49:00​AUSPACCOAL​Pause In Trading​AR1​09:02:00​AUST RES​Operational and Strategic Update​ASB​07:51:00​AUSTAL LTD​FY2022 Results Announcement​ASB​07:50:00​AUSTAL LTD​FY2022 Annual Report Appendix 4E​ASQ​07:53:00​AUSSILICAQ​ASQ Completes Due Diligence on KMP Purchase​ATL​09:49:00​APOLLO T&L​FY22 Results Presentation​ATL​09:49:00​APOLLO T&L​FY22 Results Media Release​ATL​09:48:00​APOLLO T&L​Preliminary Final Report​AUN​08:23:00​AURUMIN​Shillington RC Drill Results Returned​BBC​08:49:00​BNKBANKING​FY22 Results Presentation​BBC​08:49:00​BNKBANKING​FY22 Results Release​BBC​08:48:00​BNKBANKING​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report FY22​BBX​09:57:00​BBXMINERAL​Near-surface platinum mineralisation west of Adelar target​BCT​09:38:00​BLUECHIIP​Preliminary Final Report​BET​08:26:00​BETMAKTECH​FY22 Results Presentation​BET​08:25:00​BETMAKTECH​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report​BGA​08:17:00​BEGA​Media Release - FY2022 Full Year Result​BGA​08:16:00​BEGA​Presentation - FY2022 Full Year Result​BGA​08:13:00​BEGA​Preliminary Final Report​BOL​07:53:00​BOOM​Full Year Results Investor Presentation - 26/08/22​BOL​07:53:00​BOOM​Full Year Media Release - 26/08/22​BOL​07:53:00​BOOM​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report FY22 - 26/08/22​BRI​08:02:00​BIG RIVER​FY2022 Investor Presentation​BRI​08:00:00​BIG RIVER​Results Announcement - 30 June 2022​BRI​07:57:00​BIG RIVER​Appendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2022​CBO​09:39:00​COBRAM​FY2022 Full Year Results Presentation​CBO​09:37:00​COBRAM​Appendix 4E & FY2022 Annual Report​CCE​09:19:00​CARNEGIE​Preliminary Final Report​CDD​08:41:00​CARDNO​FY22 Results Announcement​CDD​08:27:00​CARDNO​Appendix 4E​CGC​07:52:00​COSTA GRP​Investor presentation - half year results, including outlook​CGC​07:52:00​COSTA GRP​Half year results announcement, including outlook​CGC​07:52:00​COSTA GRP​Appendix 4D​CLG​09:34:00​CLOSELOOP​Trading Update​CLG​09:32:00​CLOSELOOP​Full Year Statutory Accounts​CML​09:10:00​CHASE MINE​RARE EARTHS AND URANIUM PROJECT TENEMENTS IN NT GRANTED​COG​08:22:00​CONOPERGRP​Audited 30 June 2022 Results​COG​08:04:00​CONOPERGRP​Appendix 4E, Audited Financial Statements and Annual Report​COI​09:36:00​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo North pilot gas production exceeds 1.7 MMcfd​CTE​09:31:00​CRYOSITE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CUP​08:19:00​COUNTPLUS​Results Presentation​CUP​08:12:00​COUNTPLUS​Annual Report to shareholders (including Appendix 4E)​CYG​10:31:00​COVENTRY​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​CYG​10:31:00​COVENTRY​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​CYG​10:30:00​COVENTRY​FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​DVL​10:02:00​DORSAVI​Completion of Entitlement Offer​EPM​09:11:00​ECLMETALS​Trading Halt​EQE​09:12:00​EQUUS LTD​Successful Institutional Placement​ERM​07:53:00​EMMERSON​Drilling commences at Golden Forty Gold Project in TC​ESK​07:58:00​ETHERSTACK​Etherstack Signs Nokia MCX IWF Agreement​ESR​08:53:00​ESTRELLA R​Nickel sulphide assays received T5​EVZ​10:39:00​EVZ LTD​FY22-Results Announcement​EVZ​10:39:00​EVZ LTD​FY22-Investor Presentation​EVZ​10:32:00​EVZ LTD​Appendix 4E-FY2022​EYE​10:12:00​NOVA EYE​Investor Presentation FY22​EYE​10:11:00​NOVA EYE​Results Announcement FY22​EYE​10:07:00​NOVA EYE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report FY22​FAR​09:50:00​FAR​FAR takes 100% ownership in The Gambia Blocks A2 and A5​FPC​08:34:00​FATGBLCONT​Final Dividend Announcement​FSF​07:31:00​FONTERRA​Fonterra provides 2022/23 Farmgate Milk Price update​HMI​07:56:00​HIREMII​Appendix 4E & Annual Report for the Year Ended 30 June 2022​IDT​09:27:00​IDT AUST​IDT Australia Limited - MMI T2 Stream Grant Outcome​IFM​08:59:00​INFOMEDIA​FY22 Results - Investor Presentation​IFM​08:50:00​INFOMEDIA​Infomedia FY22 Results Announcement​IFM​08:40:00​INFOMEDIA​Appendix 4E and FY22 Preliminary Final Report​IPX​09:41:00​IPERIONX​IperionX Produces Titanium Metal From Tennessee Minerals​JIN​08:06:00​JUMBO INT​Notification of buy-back - JIN​JIN​07:58:00​JUMBO INT​FY22 Results - Investor Presentation​JIN​07:58:00​JUMBO INT​FY22 Results - Media Release​JIN​07:58:00​JUMBO INT​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​JLG​10:00:00​JOHNS LYNG​Acquisition of 44.5% interest in Bright and Duggan​LDX​09:24:00​LUMOS​FY22 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​LDX​09:23:00​LUMOS​FY22 Full Year Results Media Release​LDX​09:22:00​LUMOS​FY22 Annual Report​LDX​09:18:00​LUMOS​FY22 Appendix 4E​LSF​08:26:00​L1 LS FUND​Appendix 4E and Audited Financial Report​LYC​07:55:00​LYNAS​FY22 Financial Results Presentation​LYC​07:55:00​LYNAS​FY22 Financial Results Announcement​LYC​07:55:00​LYNAS​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​MDR​08:32:00​MEDADVISOR​FY22 Results Presentation​MDR​08:32:00​MEDADVISOR​MDR delivers on strategy & generates solid growth in FY22​MDR​08:31:00​MEDADVISOR​Annual Report and Appendix 4E​MEA​09:42:00​MCGRATH​Update - Notification of buy-back - MEA​MLD​09:28:00​MACALTD​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​MM8​07:55:00​MED METALS​$5.2M Capital Raising Closes​MVF​09:27:00​MONASH IVF​MVF FY22 Results Presentation​MVF​09:25:00​MONASH IVF​MVF sets foundation for long-term growth​MVF​09:22:00​MONASH IVF​MVF FY22 Appendix 4E and Financial Report​MVP​09:31:00​MEDICALDEV​FY222 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​MVP​09:30:00​MEDICALDEV​MVP Announces FY22 Full Year Results​MVP​09:25:00​MEDICALDEV​FY22 Full Year Accounts​MVP​08:45:00​MEDICALDEV​Security Class Suspension from Quotation MVPO​MYD​08:55:00​MYDEAL​MYD FY22 Investor Presentation​MYD​08:53:00​MYDEAL​MYD Exceeds Guidance to deliver Record Year​MYD​08:41:00​MYDEAL​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​MYX​08:20:00​M PHARMA​2022 Full Year Investor Presentation​MYX​08:19:00​M PHARMA​2022 Full Year Media Release​MYX​08:17:00​M PHARMA​Appendix 4E and Statutory Accounts​NC6​08:58:00​NANOLLOSE​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​NCL​08:55:00​NETCENTRIC​Netccentric H1 FY2022 Financial Results​NCL​08:50:00​NETCENTRIC​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​NXS​09:33:00​NEXTSCIENC​Next Science's XPERIENCE product cleared for sale in Canada​OZL​07:58:00​OZMINER​2022 Half Year Financial Results Announcement​OZL​07:56:00​OZMINER​2022 Half Year Financial Results​PAB​09:52:00​PATRYS​New Research Grant For Deoxymabs in Metastatic Breast Cancer​PAC​10:04:00​PACCURRENT​PAC FY22 Results Announcement and Presentation​PAC​09:54:00​PACCURRENT​PAC Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​PAR​08:57:00​PARA BIO​2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4E​PDN​07:49:00​PALADIN​Appendix 4E​PNV​10:49:00​POLYNOVO​FY22 Results Presentation​PNV​10:49:00​POLYNOVO​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Statements​PPE​08:19:00​PEOPLEINFR​Investor Presentation - Annual Results FY22​PPE​08:19:00​PEOPLEINFR​FY22 Annual Results and Outlook​PPE​08:17:00​PEOPLEINFR​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Financial Report​PWR​08:32:00​PETERWA​PWR FY22 Investor Presentation​PWR​08:21:00​PETERWA​PWR FY22 Financial Result​PWR​08:21:00​PETERWA​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​PXA​08:23:00​PEXAGROUP​PEXA Group FY22 Results Announcement​PXA​08:20:00​PEXAGROUP​Preliminary Final Report​RCW​08:51:00​RIGHTCROWD​Investor Presentation​RCW​08:49:00​RIGHTCROWD​FY22 Results Announcement​RCW​08:44:00​RIGHTCROWD​Appendix 4E​RGL​09:28:00​RIVERSGOLD​Acquisition Next to Mt Holland Lithium Mine​RHC​10:16:00​RAMSAY​Trading Halt​RHC​09:42:00​RAMSAY​Pause in Trading​RHC​08:18:00​RAMSAY​Investor Presentation & Speech FY2022 Results Briefing​RHC​08:14:00​RAMSAY​Financial Results for the year ended 30 June 2022​RHC​08:10:00​RAMSAY​Preliminary Final Report​RMC​09:44:00​RESIMAC​Investor Presentation​RMC​09:38:00​RESIMAC​FY22 Results-Record annual home loan settlements of $6.3b​RMC​09:38:00​RESIMAC​Appendix 4E​SCL​07:55:00​SCHROLE GP​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​SDI​09:34:00​SDI​FY22 Investor Results Presentation​SDI​09:15:00​SDI​Media Release June 22 Result​SDI​08:38:00​SDI​Preliminary Final Report​SES​08:09:00​SECOS​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​SES​07:56:00​SECOS​Appendix 4E and FY2022 Annual Report​SGH​08:52:00​SLATER & G​Investor Presentation Slides​SGH​08:51:00​SLATER & G​FY22 Full Year Results and Business Update​SGH​08:51:00​SLATER & G​Full Year Statutory Accounts​SGM​07:56:00​SIMS METAL​Update - Notification of buy-back - SGM​SHJ​07:57:00​SHINE CORP​FY22 Results Presentation​SHJ​07:56:00​SHINE CORP​FY22 Results Overview​SHJ​07:56:00​SHINE CORP​Appendix 4E - Preliminary financial statements FY22​SIQ​08:07:00​SMARTGROUP​Half Year 2022 results Investor Presentation​SIQ​08:05:00​SMARTGROUP​Half Year 2022 results Media Release​SIQ​08:01:00​SMARTGROUP​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report 2022​SIS​08:21:00​SIMBLE​Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report​SLC​09:57:00​SUPERLOOP​FY22 ASX Results Release​SLC​09:56:00​SUPERLOOP​FY22 Results Presentation​SLC​09:55:00​SUPERLOOP​FY22 Full Year Statutory Accounts - Appendix 4E​SOV​11:08:00​SOV CLOUD​Amended Appendix 4E​SPT​09:15:00​SPLITIT​Trading Halt​SUV​08:43:00​SUVOSTRAT​Pittong Plant Upgrade & Optimisation & Production Guidance​SWF​07:55:00​SELFWEALTH​Selfwealth FY22 Results Announcement​SWF​07:54:00​SELFWEALTH​Selfwealth FY22 Results Presentation​SWF​07:54:00​SELFWEALTH​FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​TER​09:17:00​TERRACOM​Dividend Declaration​TFL​08:52:00​TASFOODS​1H22 Results Presentation​TFL​08:46:00​TASFOODS​1H22 Results Announcement​TFL​08:37:00​TASFOODS​Appendix 4D and 1H22 Financial Report​TMH​10:23:00​THEMRKTHLD​Reinstatement to Quotation​TMH​10:22:00​THEMRKTHLD​Acquisition - Investor Presentation​TMH​10:22:00​THEMRKTHLD​Acquires iconic brands and invests in classifieds​UNI​09:12:00​UNISTORE​Universal Store FY22 Results Presentation​UNI​09:00:00​UNISTORE​Universal Store FY22 Results​UNI​08:53:00​UNISTORE​UNI Appendix 4E and Annual Report​VYS​08:47:00​VYSARNLTD​FY22 Results Commentary​VYS​08:32:00​VYSARNLTD​Appendix 4E and Financial Report​WBT​08:40:00​WEEBITNANO​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​WES​07:30:00​WESFARMER​2022 Full-year results​WES​07:30:00​WESFARMER​2022 Annual Report (including Appendix 4E)​WGX​08:30:00​WESTGOLD​Westgold Delivers FY22 and Releases Guidance for FY23​WGX​08:19:00​WESTGOLD​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​WTL​09:25:00​WT FIN GRP​Preliminary Final Report​WTL​09:24:00​WT FIN GRP​Appendix 4E Commentary​X2M​08:46:00​X2MCONNECT​New customer contract in South Korea​ZMM​10:07:00​ZIMILMITED​FY22 Appendix 4E​


----------



## barney (29 August 2022)

2pm Monday 29th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1AD​09:11:00​ADALTA​*Code*​29M​08:12:00​29METALS​HY2022 Financial Results - Investor Presentation​29M​08:12:00​29METALS​HY2022 Financial Results​29M​08:11:00​29METALS​HY2022 Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report​A2M​07:32:00​A2 MILK​FY22 Results Presentation​A2M​07:31:00​A2 MILK​FY22 Results Commentary​A2M​07:31:00​A2 MILK​Appendix 4E​A2M​07:31:00​A2 MILK​a2MC announces share buyback of up to NZ$150 million​ABA​09:53:00​AUSWIDE​Auswide Bank Ltd Investor Presentation​ABA​09:50:00​AUSWIDE​Auswide Bank Ltd FY22 Full Year Result​ABA​09:46:00​AUSWIDE​Preliminary Final Report​ABB​08:03:00​AUSSIEBAND​ABB FY22 Results - Investor Presentation​ABB​08:03:00​AUSSIEBAND​ABB FY22 Annual Results Announcement​ABB​08:03:00​AUSSIEBAND​ABB Appendix 4E - FY22 Full Year Results​ABY​08:23:00​ADOREBEAUT​FY2022 Results - Investor Presentation​ABY​08:22:00​ADOREBEAUT​FY2022 Results - Media Release​ABY​08:20:00​ADOREBEAUT​Appendix 4E and FY2022 Financial Statements​ADS​09:13:00​ADSLOT LTD​Full Year Results Presentation 2022​ADS​09:12:00​ADSLOT LTD​Appendix 4E and Full Year Financial Accounts 2022​AHX​08:35:00​APIAM​FY22 Investor Presentation​AHX​08:34:00​APIAM​FY22 Results Release​AHX​08:14:00​APIAM​FY22 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​ALI​08:28:00​ARGO GLOBL​Preliminary Final Report for year ended 30 June 2022​AM7​09:27:00​ARCADIALTD​Drilling commenced at Karibib Copper-Gold Project​ANG​08:57:00​AUSTIN ENG​FY22 Results Presentation​ANG​08:57:00​AUSTIN ENG​FY22 Results Release​ANG​08:45:00​AUSTIN ENG​Appendix 4E​AOF​09:37:00​AU OFFICE​2022 Full Year Results Presentation​AOF​09:23:00​AU OFFICE​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​APM​10:01:00​APM HUMAN​FY22 Results Presentation​APM​09:57:00​APM HUMAN​APM delivers strong FY22 growth exceeding earnings forecasts​APM​09:51:00​APM HUMAN​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​AVA​09:10:00​AVA RISK​Investor Presentation​AVA​09:09:00​AVA RISK​FY22 Results Announcement​AVA​08:51:00​AVA RISK​Appendix 4E​AVE​09:14:00​AVECHO​Appendix 4D and Half-year Financial Report​BBT​09:32:00​BLUEBET​ClutchBet receives licence to operate in Iowa​BIO​08:46:00​BIOME AUST​Preliminary Final Report​BKG​09:32:00​BOOK​FY22 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​BKG​09:24:00​BOOK​FY22 Full Year Preliminary Results Announcement​BKG​09:22:00​BOOK​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report​BNL​09:14:00​BLUESTAR​Trading Halt​BTN​09:28:00​BUTN​Financial Results - 30 June 2022​BTN​09:23:00​BUTN​Appendix 4E - 30 June 2022​BWX​12:15:00​BWXLIMITED​Business Update​BWX​12:06:00​BWXLIMITED​Voluntary Suspension​BWX​09:51:00​BWXLIMITED​Pause in Trading​BYI​10:50:00​BEYOND INT​Full Year Statutory Accounts​CAE​09:04:00​CANNINDAH​High Grade Cu hits in Hole 12​CAN​09:05:00​CANN GROUP​Cann releases FY22 results​CAN​09:05:00​CANN GROUP​Appendix 4E & Annual Report to shareholders - FY22​CAU​08:51:00​CRONOS​2022 financial results presentation deck​CAU​08:48:00​CRONOS​Declaration of dividend and DRP​CAU​08:38:00​CRONOS​Preliminary Final Report​CBE​09:13:00​COBRE​Trading Halt​CBR​07:56:00​CARBON REV​FY22 Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​CBR​07:56:00​CARBON REV​FY22 Full Year Results Release​CBR​07:56:00​CARBON REV​FY22 Full Year Results - Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CBY​10:26:00​CANTERBURY​Extension of SPP​CCP​08:38:00​CREDITCORP​CLH ASX Release​CIW​12:37:00​CLIME INV​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​CIW​12:28:00​CLIME INV​Preliminary Final Report and Annual Report​CLU​09:18:00​CLUEY LTD​Cluey Investor Presentation - FY22 Results​CLU​09:18:00​CLUEY LTD​Cluey FY22 Results​CLU​09:09:00​CLUEY LTD​Appendix 4E & FY22 Audited Financial Report​CQR​08:19:00​CHRETAILRT​Acquisition of Z Energy, sale of CDC & earnings upgrade​CT1​13:51:00​CONST TECH​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CXO​09:28:00​CORE EXP​Core and Tesla Extend Offtake Term Sheet​DBI​09:18:00​DALRYMPLE​Investor Presentation - 2022 Half Year Financial Results​DBI​09:17:00​DALRYMPLE​2022 Half Year Financial Results​DBI​09:06:00​DALRYMPLE​Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report​DCG​07:58:00​DECMIL GRP​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​DCG​07:58:00​DECMIL GRP​Decmil Releases FY22 Results, Positive Outlook Maintained​DCG​07:57:00​DECMIL GRP​Preliminary Final Report​DEM​09:02:00​DEMEM LTD​De.mem Signs $2.1Million Build, Own, Operate Contract​DLT​12:50:00​DELTADRONE​Appendix 4D and Half Year Financial Report​DOC​08:21:00​DOCTORCARE​Interim Financial Report & Appendix 4D​DRO​09:55:00​DRONE​First U.S. Airport Deployment​DXB​08:46:00​DIMERIX​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​EBG​08:57:00​EUMUNDI​Results Announcement for Financial Year 30 June 2022​EBG​08:52:00​EUMUNDI​Preliminary Final Report​EBR​09:52:00​EBR SYSTEM​EBR Half Year Results 2022 and Securityholder Update​EBR​09:42:00​EBR SYSTEM​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report & Accounts​EDU​09:10:00​EDU H LTD​1H22 - Half-Year Results Presentation​EDU​08:57:00​EDU H LTD​1H22 - Results Announcement​EDU​08:32:00​EDU H LTD​1H22 - Appendix 4D​EMB​12:38:00​EMBELTON​Preliminary Final Report​EMV​09:03:00​EMVISION​$5m Modern Manufacturing Initiative Grant Proceeding​ENV​08:14:00​ENOVMINLTD​Security Purchase Plan​EPX​11:59:00​EPT GLOBAL​2022 Results Announcement​EPX​11:53:00​EPT GLOBAL​2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​EQT​09:22:00​EQUITY TR​Retail Offer Booklet​ERL​10:51:00​EMPIRE RES​Drilling Commences at Pennys Gold Project​EVO​07:37:00​EVOLVE EDU​Half Year Accounts​EVO​07:36:00​EVOLVE EDU​Half Year Accounts​EVO​07:35:00​EVOLVE EDU​Half Year Accounts​EXR​09:28:00​ELIXIR NRG​Acquisition of Qld Gas Asset​FEX​08:58:00​FENIX RES​FY22 Full Year Results​FEX​08:31:00​FENIX RES​Appendix 4E​FMG​09:00:00​FORTESCUE​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​FMG​08:53:00​FORTESCUE​FY22 Results Announcement​FMG​08:51:00​FORTESCUE​Full Year 2022 Annual Report and 4E​FMG​08:47:00​FORTESCUE​Dividend/Distribution - FMG​GAL​08:27:00​GALILEO​Massive Sulphides Discovered at Callisto​GDC​09:07:00​GLOBALDATA​FY22 Financial Results​GDC​08:59:00​GLOBALDATA​Profit Guidance​GDC​08:58:00​GLOBALDATA​Preliminary Final Report​GLE​08:54:00​GLG CORP​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​GNX​09:42:00​GENEXPOWER​FY2022 Statutory Results​GNX​09:32:00​GENEXPOWER​Appendix 4E​GRR​10:30:00​GRANGE​Appendix 4D - Half Year Ending 30 June 2022​HAW​07:58:00​HAWTHORN​LCY: Hancock executes agreement for nickel/copper atMt Bevan​HGO​09:27:00​HILLGROVE​Appendix 4D and Results for Half Year Ended 30 June 2022​HIQ​08:09:00​HITIQLTD​HITIQ Renews Concussion Assessment Tech Agreement With ECB​HOR​09:17:00​HORSESHOE​Trading Halt​HZR​07:54:00​HAZERGROUP​Appendix 4E & Annual Report 30 June 2022​ICE​07:55:00​ICETANALIM​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​ICT​07:57:00​ICOLLEGE​FY22 Results Presentation​ICT​07:56:00​ICOLLEGE​FY22 Preliminary Final Report​IDX​08:10:00​INTEG DIAG​FY22 Investor Presentation​IDX​08:09:00​INTEG DIAG​FY22 Results Announcement​IDX​08:08:00​INTEG DIAG​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholders​IGL​08:33:00​IVEGROUP​Execution of Asset Sale Agreement to Acquire Ovato Assets​IHR​11:40:00​INTELLIHR​Replacement Appendix 4E​IHR​08:04:00​INTELLIHR​intelliHR FY2022 Results Presentation​IHR​08:03:00​INTELLIHR​Appendix 4E​IMI​10:34:00​INFINITY​Chairman's Address for Annual General Meeting​IMS​08:33:00​IMPELUS​Appendix 4E​IND​10:05:00​INDUSTRIAL​IND Project Portfolio Expanded​IPC​09:19:00​IM PACIFIC​Preliminary Final Franking Update​IPD​08:21:00​IMPEDIMED​2022 Annual Report & Annual General Meeting Date​IPD​08:14:00​IMPEDIMED​Appendix 4E​IS3​10:14:00​ISYNERGY​Trading Halt​IS3​10:02:00​ISYNERGY​Pause in Trading​IVC​08:26:00​INVOCARE​HY22 Results Investor Presentation​IVC​08:26:00​INVOCARE​HY22 Record Operating Profit, Strategy Gaining Momentum​IVC​08:24:00​INVOCARE​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​IVZ​09:49:00​INVICTUS​Suspension from Official Quotation​IXU​08:17:00​IXUP​Prospectus​IXU​08:06:00​IXUP​Pro-rata Non-renounceable Entitlement Offer​JLG​08:08:00​JOHNS LYNG​FY2022 Results Presentation​JLG​08:07:00​JOHNS LYNG​FY2022 Results Announcement​JLG​08:04:00​JOHNS LYNG​FY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual Report​KED​08:02:00​KEYPATH​Keypath FY22 Results Presentation​KED​08:02:00​KEYPATH​Keypath FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​KED​08:02:00​KEYPATH​Keypath FY22 Appendix 4E​KLI​08:00:00​KILLI​Rare Earth Element Drilling Completed​KSL​08:41:00​KINA​1H 2022 Results Investor Presentation​KSL​08:41:00​KINA​1H 2022 Consolidated Financial Statements​KSL​08:40:00​KINA​1H 2022 Results Announcement​KSL​08:35:00​KINA​Appendix 4D - 30 June 2022​KZA​09:35:00​KAZIA​Kazia Appendix 4E​KZR​08:43:00​KALAMAZOO​Kalamazoo Secures $3M Cornerstone Investment​LBT​11:01:00​LABTECH​Appendix 4E​LCL​08:01:00​LOS CERROS​Quinchia pre-PEA step commissioned​LCY​07:58:00​LEGACYIRON​Hancock executes agreement for nickel and copper at Mt Bevan​LER​11:55:00​LEAF RESO​Appendix 4E & Annual Report​LFG​07:56:00​LIBERTY FG​LFG FY22 Appendix 4E and Financial Statement​LFG​07:55:00​LIBERTY FG​LFG FY22 Full Year Results - Presentation​LFG​07:55:00​LIBERTY FG​LFG FY22 Full Year Results - Media Release​LFG​07:55:00​LIBERTY FG​LFG FY22 Full Year Results - Announcement​LM8​07:56:00​LUNNONMET​Baker RC Programme Results Complete​LOV​08:34:00​LOVISA​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​LOV​08:33:00​LOVISA​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​LOV​08:31:00​LOVISA​FY22 Appendix 4E Full Year Financial Report​LRK​09:54:00​LARKDCL​FY22 Results Presentation​LRK​09:52:00​LARKDCL​FY22 Results Highlights​LRK​09:51:00​LARKDCL​Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report​LVH​13:52:00​LIVEHIRE​Appendix 4E​M7T​08:43:00​MACH7​Investor Presentation Results 2022​M7T​08:42:00​MACH7​FY2022 - Results highlights​M7T​08:41:00​MACH7​Preliminary Final Report and Audited Financial Statements​MAT​09:48:00​MATSA RES​Placement to Advance Gold and Lithium Projects​MCT​09:02:00​METALICITY​Lapse of Take-Over Offer​MEG​09:33:00​MEG​Megado Initiates Strategic Review at USA Rare Earths Project​MEU​08:01:00​MARMOTA​Marmota placement to key investor​MGU​10:33:00​MAG MINING​MGU $5 Million Capital raise completed​MHJ​07:33:00​MICHAELHLL​Investor Presentation​MHJ​07:32:00​MICHAELHLL​FY22 Full Year Results​MHJ​07:31:00​MICHAELHLL​Preliminary Final Report​MIN​09:43:00​MINERALRES​2022 Financial Year - Results Release Presentation​MIN​08:23:00​MINERALRES​Full Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E​MIN​08:05:00​MINERALRES​Onslow Iron Project - Binding Term Sheet​MLD​09:30:00​MACALTD​Revised Recommended Takeover Offer from Thiess​MLD​09:12:00​MACALTD​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​MLD​09:08:00​MACALTD​Variation of Takeover Bid​MMS​08:44:00​MCMILLAN​Off Market Share Buy Back Information Booklet​MMS​08:43:00​MCMILLAN​Off Market Share Buy Back Summary Information​MMS​08:43:00​MCMILLAN​ASX Off Market Share Buy Back Announcement​MMS​08:43:00​MCMILLAN​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​MMS​08:42:00​MCMILLAN​FY22 Results Market Announcement​MMS​08:30:00​MCMILLAN​Preliminary Final Report​MTO​09:43:00​MOTORCYCLE​Preliminary Final Report​MWY​08:16:00​MIDWAY​FY22 Results Presentation​MWY​08:15:00​MIDWAY​FY22 Results Announcement​MWY​08:13:00​MIDWAY​Appendix 4E and FY22 Statutory Accounts​MXO​08:33:00​MOTIO​Appendix 4E​MYG​07:54:00​MAYFGROUP​Preliminary Final Report​NCZ​08:37:00​NEWCENTUR​2022 Annual Report (including Appendix 4E)​NME​09:02:00​NEX METALS​MCT: Lapse of Take-Over Offer​NOU​10:21:00​NOUMI LTD​FY22 Results Presentation​NOU​10:18:00​NOUMI LTD​FY22 Results Announcement​NOU​10:17:00​NOUMI LTD​Appendix 4E​NRX​09:10:00​NORONEXLTD​Encouraging further Copper results from Daheim, Witvlei​NST​07:59:00​NTH STAR​On-Market Share Buy-Back​NST​07:58:00​NTH STAR​FY22 Financial Results Presentation​NST​07:58:00​NTH STAR​FY22 Financial Results​NST​07:58:00​NTH STAR​Appendix 4E​NTO​09:25:00​NITRO SOFT​1H 2022 Results Release​NTO​09:21:00​NITRO SOFT​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​NXT​07:59:00​NEXTDC​FY22 Results Presentation​NXT​07:59:00​NEXTDC​FY22 Results Announcement​NXT​07:59:00​NEXTDC​FY22 Appendix 4E​OCL​08:02:00​OBJECTIVE​FY2022 Investor Presentation​OCL​08:02:00​OBJECTIVE​CEO Letter to Shareholders​OCL​08:02:00​OBJECTIVE​FY2022 Full Year Results​OCL​08:02:00​OBJECTIVE​Preliminary Final Report​OD6​08:36:00​OD6METALS​Drilling Commences at Splinter Rock​OLY​10:42:00​OLYMPIOMET​Priority Targets Defined at Halls Creek Project​OMX​08:04:00​ORANGE​Excellent Gold Assays at Wisemans Creek​ORN​08:56:00​ORION MIN​Mining Right granted for Flat Mines Area of Okiep Project​PCI​08:03:00​PERPCREDIT​Appendix 4E and 2022 Full Year Statutory Accounts​PE1​08:49:00​PENGANAPET​Appendix 4E and Annual Report 30 June 2022​PGM​09:51:00​PLATINA​Starts maiden drilling program at Xanadu Gold Project, WA​PIQ​08:00:00​PROTEOMICS​OxiDx launched to maximise oxidative stress technology​PME​09:07:00​PROMEDICUS​PME signs three new contracts and renews UFlorida​PPG​09:02:00​PRO PAC​Trading Halt​PTR​09:52:00​PETRATHERM​High-Grade Rare Earths Uncovered at Meteor​RBD​08:28:00​RESTBRANNZ​Restaurant Brands Half Year Results Presentation​RBD​07:34:00​RESTBRANNZ​Restaurant Brands Half Year Financial Results 2022​RMS​08:32:00​RAMELIUS​FY22 Financial Results Presentation​RMS​08:16:00​RAMELIUS​FY22 Financial Results and Dividend​RMS​07:57:00​RAMELIUS​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Financial Report​RNT​07:56:00​RENTDOTCOM​Full Year Results Presentation​RTH​09:36:00​RAS TECH​RTH FY22 Results Investor Presentation​RTH​09:33:00​RAS TECH​RTH FY22 Results Announcement​RTH​09:24:00​RAS TECH​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​RUL​13:17:00​RPMGLOBAL​Investor Presentation - 2022 Full Year Review​RUL​13:06:00​RPMGLOBAL​Appendix 4E year ended 30 June 2022​SKF​09:30:00​SKYFII​Skyfii FY2022 Financial Review & Appendix 4E​SLR​07:55:00​SILVERLAKE​FY22 Financial Results Summary​SLR​07:55:00​SILVERLAKE​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Financial Report​SOP​09:21:00​SYNERTEC​Synertec FY22 Key Achievements & Prelim Financial Results​SOP​09:20:00​SYNERTEC​Synertec Market Update Presentation​SOP​09:15:00​SYNERTEC​Appendix 4E Statement & Preliminary Final Report FY22​SPT​11:24:00​SPLITIT​Splitit completes A$10.5m institutional placement​SRH​12:23:00​SAFEROADS​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​STK​08:48:00​STRICKLAND​Significant New Oxide Mineralisation Discovered at Millrose​STX​08:00:00​STRIKE ENE​West Erregulla-3 Confirmed as Major Producer​SUV​09:35:00​SUVOSTRAT​Trading Halt​SWP​08:50:00​SWOOPHLTD​Swoop FY22 Results Investor Presentation​SWP​08:49:00​SWOOPHLTD​Swoop FY22 Results​SWP​08:48:00​SWOOPHLTD​FY22 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report​SWT​09:10:00​SWTZDIVGRO​Distribution for month ending 31 August 2022​SYM​08:11:00​SYMBIO HLD​FY22 Results Presentation & Guidance​SYM​08:09:00​SYMBIO HLD​FY22 Results & Guidance​SYM​08:07:00​SYMBIO HLD​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​TMK​09:38:00​TMKENERGY​100% Exploration Success Continues​TPD​09:38:00​TALONENERG​TMK: 100% Exploration Success Continues​TSO​09:26:00​TESORO RES​Trading Halt​TTI​12:37:00​TRAFFIC​Results Presentation​TTI​12:30:00​TRAFFIC​Full Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E​TYR​09:14:00​TYRO PAY​COVID-19 Trading Update 128 - Week Ended 26 August 2022​TYR​09:07:00​TYRO PAY​Tyro FY22 Investor Presentation​TYR​09:07:00​TYRO PAY​Tyro FY22 Results Media Release​TYR​08:55:00​TYRO PAY​Preliminary Final Report​TZN​09:19:00​TERRAMIN​New Finance Facility​VGL​07:34:00​VSTA GRP​Vista Group upgrades revenue guidance on box office growth​VRS​08:01:00​VERIS​2022 Full Year Results Presentation​VRS​08:01:00​VERIS​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​VRS​08:00:00​VERIS​Appendix 4E - 2022 Preliminary Final Report​WGO​08:00:00​WARREGO​STX: West Erregulla-3 Confirmed as Major Producer​WPR​09:15:00​WAYPOINTRT​On-market buy-back​WPR​09:14:00​WAYPOINTRT​HY22 Results Presentation​WPR​09:12:00​WAYPOINTRT​HY22 Results​WPR​09:09:00​WAYPOINTRT​Appendix 4D and HY22 Financial Report​WRK​07:56:00​WRKRLTD​FY22 Annual Results Presentation​WRK​07:53:00​WRKRLTD​Appendix 4E (Preliminary Final Report) and Annual Report​WWI​09:39:00​WEST WITS​Presentation - Africa Down Under​YBR​11:29:00​YELLOWBRIC​Preliminary Final Report​


----------



## barney (30 August 2022)

11.05am Tuesday 30th Aug


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AD1​10:19:00​AD1 HOLD​AD1 to acquire Scout Talent Group​ADX​10:22:00​ADXENERGY​Potential Ratification of Offshore Italy License for Gas​AFW​08:19:00​APPLYFLOW​Appendix 4E, Audited Financial Statements and Annual Report​AIM​08:05:00​AI MEDIA​AIM FY22 Results Presentation​AIM​08:05:00​AI MEDIA​AIM FY22 Results Announcement​AIM​08:05:00​AI MEDIA​AIM - Appendix 4E FY22​AL3​10:18:00​AML3D​Preliminary Final Report​ALC​09:02:00​ALCIDION​FY22 Investor Presentation​ALC​08:56:00​ALCIDION​FY22 Media Release​ALC​08:39:00​ALCIDION​FY22 Appendix 4E​ALV​09:42:00​ALVOMIN​Drilling Intercepts Up To 4.3% Cu, 17.5% Zn & 184g/t Ag​ALV​09:01:00​ALVOMIN​Alvo Delivers Thick, Shallow & High-Grade Intercepts at C1​AMS​08:13:00​ATOMOS​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​AMS​08:12:00​ATOMOS​FY22 Results​AMS​08:12:00​ATOMOS​Appendix 4E​AOF​07:56:00​AU OFFICE​FY22 Results Update​AQC​09:06:00​AUSPACCOAL​Suspension from Quotation​AQI​09:18:00​ALICANTO​Trading Halt​AQN​08:47:00​AQUIRIAN​FY22 Results Commentary​AQN​08:28:00​AQUIRIAN​Appendix 4E and Annual Financial Report​ART​08:04:00​AIRTASKER​FY22 Annual Results Release​ART​08:04:00​AIRTASKER​Annual Results Presentation​ART​08:04:00​AIRTASKER​Full Year Statutory Accounts​AS2​08:01:00​ASKARI MET​Lithium Exploration Continues at Barrow Creek Project, NT​ATA​08:41:00​ATTURRA​Atturra Announces FY22 Results​ATA​08:40:00​ATTURRA​FY22 Financial Results Investor Presentation​ATA​08:08:00​ATTURRA​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report​AUE​09:31:00​AURUM RES​Base Metal Potential Identified at Penny South​AVH​09:20:00​AVITA MED​AVITA Medical Corporate Deck August 2022​BBT​09:39:00​BLUEBET​FY22 Results Presentation​BBT​09:34:00​BLUEBET​FY22 Results Announcement​BBT​09:33:00​BLUEBET​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report​BCB​09:42:00​BOWENCOAL​First coal processed for BME and second Bluff vessel shipped​BCC​10:02:00​BEAM COMS​Record FY2022 Revenue with Growth to Accelerate in FY2023​BCC​10:02:00​BEAM COMS​Appendix 4E FY2022​BDX​09:52:00​BCAL​Preliminary Final Report​BID​10:06:00​BILL ID​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​BOD​09:49:00​BOD AUST​Appendix 4E and full year statutory accounts​BOD​09:49:00​BOD AUST​Bod to acquire Aqua Phase​BOD​09:20:00​BOD AUST​Trading Halt​BRL​09:01:00​​30 June 2022 results announcement​BRL​08:54:00​​Appendix 4E and 30 June 2022 financial statements​BST​08:36:00​BESTLESS​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​BST​08:34:00​BESTLESS​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​BST​08:22:00​BESTLESS​Appendix 4E & FY22 Full Year Financial Statements​BTH​08:22:00​BIGTINCAN​FY22 Full Year Results Announcement​BTH​08:20:00​BIGTINCAN​FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​BTH​08:19:00​BIGTINCAN​Appendix 4E​BUB​08:08:00​BUBS AUST​Appendix 4E​BVS​08:40:00​BRAVURA​FY22 Results Announcement​BVS​08:32:00​BRAVURA​FY22 Results Presentation​BVS​08:26:00​BRAVURA​Appendix 4E and FY22 Annual Report​BXN​09:47:00​BIOXYNE​Preliminary Final Report​C1X​09:32:00​COSMOSEXP​Cosmos Expands Orange East Project with Key Acquisition​C79​09:11:00​CHRYSOSLTD​Full Year Results FY22​C79​09:07:00​CHRYSOSLTD​Preliminary Final Report​CAV​08:00:00​CARNAVALE​Aircore program completed at Ora Banda South Gold Project​CBE​09:15:00​COBRE​Vertical Continuity of Cu Mineralisation Confirmed at Ngami​CGS​09:01:00​COGSTATE​Cogstate Investor Briefing​CGS​08:48:00​COGSTATE​FY22 Financial Results & Business Outlook​CGS​08:20:00​COGSTATE​Appendix 4E​CL8​08:33:00​CARLYHOLD​CL8 Releases Full Year Results​CLT​09:19:00​CELLNET​Investor Update - 2022 Full Year Results​CLT​09:18:00​CELLNET​Company Announcement - 2022 Full Year Results​CLT​09:17:00​CELLNET​Appendix 4E and Financial Report - 2022 Full Year​COO​08:53:00​CORUM GRP​FY22 Results Release​COO​08:39:00​CORUM GRP​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​CTT​08:52:00​CETTIRE​Cettire well-positioned for profitable growth​CTT​08:43:00​CETTIRE​FY22 Results Presentation​CTT​08:39:00​CETTIRE​FY22 Appendix 4E​CVL​07:57:00​CIVMEC​Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report FY2022​DDH​08:52:00​DDH DRILL​DDH1 Investor Presentation FY22 Results​DDH​08:49:00​DDH DRILL​DDH1 FY22 Preliminary Final Report - Appendix 4E​DDR​09:47:00​DICKERDATA​Interim Results and Equity Raising​DDR​09:29:00​DICKERDATA​Appendix 4D and FY22 Interim Financial Report​DDR​09:09:00​DICKERDATA​Trading Halt​DDT​09:41:00​DATADOT​Preliminary Final Report​DM1​09:47:00​DESERTML​Rare Earth System Emerging at Innouendy​DRE​09:22:00​DREDNOUGHT​Mangaroon Ni-Cu-PGE Project Advances to $12m Earn-in​DRX​09:27:00​DIATREME​New Drilling and Exploration Underway on Silica Projects​DSE​08:47:00​DROPSUITE​Half Year Results Announcement​DSE​08:44:00​DROPSUITE​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​DUB​08:59:00​DUBBER​FY22 Investor Presentation​DUB​08:56:00​DUBBER​FY22 Results Market Release​DUB​08:54:00​DUBBER​Preliminary Final Report​ECG​08:00:00​ECARGO​2022 Interim Financial Information​ECG​07:59:00​ECARGO​Appendix 4D & Interim Consolidated Financial Information​EMV​08:48:00​EMVISION​Appendix 4E & Annual Report to 30 June 2022​EPM​09:17:00​ECLMETALS​Eclipse Completes $2 Million Placement​ERA​09:34:00​ERA​June 2022 Half Year Results​ERA​09:33:00​ERA​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​ESR​09:04:00​ESTRELLA R​Final High Grade Nickel Sulphide Assays 5A​EVO​07:30:00​EVOLVE EDU​Letter to Shareholders​EVR​09:15:00​EVRESOURCE​Exploration Commences at Don Enrique Project​FEG​08:56:00​FAR EAST​Amended Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​FFF​09:41:00​FORBIDDEN​Appendix 4E and Annual Report to Shareholders​FFI​09:49:00​F.F.I.HOLD​Preliminary Final Report​FLC​09:01:00​FLUENCE​Appendix 4D and Half Year Accounts​FTL​08:31:00​FIRETAIL​Further Lithium-Bearing Pegmatites Confirmed at Yalgoo​GAS​09:43:00​STATE GAS​State Gas to Commence Gas Sales with Trucking of CNG​GDA​08:06:00​GOODDRI​Appendix 4E and Annual Report FY22​GDG​08:27:00​GEN DEV​Appendix 4E​GFN​09:11:00​GEFEN INT​Half-Year Results Announcement​GFN​09:06:00​GEFEN INT​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​GOR​08:00:00​GOLDROAD​Half Yearly Results Announcement - 30 June 2022​GOR​07:59:00​GOLDROAD​Dividend/Distribution - GOR​GRE​09:26:00​GTMETALS​Large EM Copper Target Identified North Of Whundo​HAV​10:19:00​HAVILAH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​HCT​09:45:00​HOLISTA​Record Interim Revenue and Improved Earnings​HCT​09:45:00​HOLISTA​Appendix 4D and Interim Financial Report​HFY​09:38:00​HUBIFYLTD​HFY FY22 Results Announcement & Investor Deck​HFY​09:37:00​HUBIFYLTD​Preliminary Final Report​HLO​09:35:00​HELLOWORLD​HLO FY22 Investor Presentation​HLO​09:19:00​HELLOWORLD​HLO FY22 ASX Announcement​HLO​09:14:00​HELLOWORLD​Preliminary Final Report​HLS​09:13:00​HEALIUS​HLS FY 2022 Results Presentation​HLS​09:06:00​HEALIUS​HLS Media Release FY 2022 Results​HLS​09:05:00​HEALIUS​Preliminary Final Report​HPC​10:29:00​HYDRATION​Appendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial Report​HSC​09:24:00​HSCTECH​Appendix 4D​IGL​09:46:00​IVEGROUP​ACCC Decision Regarding Acquisition of Ovato Assets​IGL​09:25:00​IVEGROUP​AXX: IVE's acquisition of Ovato not opposed​IGO​08:16:00​IGOLIMITED​FY22 Results Presentation​IGO​08:15:00​IGOLIMITED​FY22 Financial Results​IGO​08:09:00​IGOLIMITED​Appendix 4E​IGO​08:08:00​IGOLIMITED​FY22 Cosmos and Forrestania Resources and Reserves​IME​08:29:00​IMEXHS​Investor Presentation - 1H FY22 Results​IME​08:26:00​IMEXHS​IMEXHS Reports 1H FY22 Results​IME​08:24:00​IMEXHS​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​IMM​09:43:00​IMMUTEP​Japanese Patent Grant for efti, soluble LAG-3 with anti-PD-1​IND​08:00:00​INDUSTRIAL​Stockyard Mining Lease Granted​IPG​09:34:00​IPDGROUP​FY22 Results Announcement​IPG​09:16:00​IPDGROUP​FY22 Results Presentation​IPG​08:46:00​IPDGROUP​Appendix 4E and Financial Report 30 June 2022​IPX​08:40:00​IPERIONX​IperionX & Panerai to Develop Sustainable Luxury Goods​JTL​09:28:00​JAYEX​Appendix 4D and Half-year Financial Report​JYC​09:29:00​JOYCE​Crave Home Staging Investor Presentation​JYC​08:06:00​JOYCE​FY22 Results - Investor Presentation​JYC​08:06:00​JOYCE​FY22 - Results Announcement​JYC​08:05:00​JOYCE​FY22 - Appendix 4E​KAI​09:31:00​KAIROS​Mt York Gold resource increases 26% to 1.1Moz​KFM​08:01:00​KINGFISHER​40% REE Returned from Mick Well​KGD​09:28:00​KULA​Maiden Exploration Program - Westonia Project​KNO​08:51:00​KNOSYS​FY22 results highlights​KNO​08:49:00​KNOSYS​Appendix 4E​KPO​09:26:00​KALINA​Appointment of Stephen White as Non-Executive Chairman​KSS​10:12:00​KLEOS​Response to ASX Aware Query​LIN​09:44:00​LINDIAN​Kangankunde Rare Earths Project Update​LME​09:07:00​LIMEADE​1H2022 ASX Results Announcement​LME​09:03:00​LIMEADE​1H2022 Half Year Results Investor Presentation​LME​09:02:00​LIMEADE​1H2022 Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​LNK​08:13:00​LINK ADMIN​Link Group 2022 Full Year Results Presentation​LNK​08:12:00​LINK ADMIN​Link Group 2022 Full Year Results Media Release​LNK​08:12:00​LINK ADMIN​Appendix 4E and Link Group 2022 Annual Financial Report​LNR​08:14:00​LANTHANEIN​Siteworks Commenced for Maiden Drill Program​LVE​07:59:00​LOVEGROUP​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​LVT​09:52:00​LIVETILES​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​LVT​09:52:00​LIVETILES​FY22 Results Announcement​LVT​09:50:00​LIVETILES​FY22 Appendix 4E​MAP​09:16:00​MICROBA​Investor Presentation - FY22 Update Annual Results​MEK​09:25:00​MEEKAMET​High-Grade Gold Continues at Turnberry​MGV​08:03:00​MUSGRAVE​Further high grade gold intersected at Big Sky​MME​08:57:00​MONEYME​Trading Halt​MOB​09:42:00​MOBILICOM​NASDAQ raise upsized to US$13.3M​MOH​09:49:00​MOHO RES​Coincident Ni & Cu Soil Anomalies Identified at Dukes​MOT​10:09:00​METINCOME​Appendix 4E 2022 Full Year Statutory Accounts​MPA​09:35:00​MAD PAWS​FY22 Results Presentation​MPA​09:33:00​MAD PAWS​Preliminary Final Report and Annual Report​MVP​09:33:00​MEDICALDEV​Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer​MX1​08:28:00​MICRO-X​MX1 - Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Financial Report​MXR​09:37:00​MAXIMUS​Drilling completed at Wattle Dam and Exploration Update​MXT​10:03:00​METMASTER​Appendix 4E 2022 Full Year Statutory Accounts​MYE​09:19:00​METAROCK​FY2022 Results Presentation​MYE​09:19:00​METAROCK​FY2022 Results Announcement​MYE​09:18:00​METAROCK​Appendix 4E & FY2022 Annual Financial Report​NKL​09:43:00​NICKELXLTD​NickelX Progresses Drilling Permitting for Cosmos South​NSB​08:02:00​NEUROSCIEN​NeuroScientific releases FY2022 Results​NSB​08:02:00​NEUROSCIEN​2022 Annual Report and Appendix 4E​NTO​09:54:00​NITRO SOFT​Trading Halt​NWH​09:03:00​NRWHOLDLTD​Golding awarded Mackay Ring Road Contract​OBL​08:02:00​OMNIBRIDGE​Investor Presentation​OBL​08:02:00​OMNIBRIDGE​FY22 Results​OBL​08:02:00​OMNIBRIDGE​Appendix 4E - Final Report FY22​OBL​08:01:00​OMNIBRIDGE​Share Buyback​OEC​08:02:00​ORBITAL​Settlement of cost reimbursement claim with Boeing Insitu​ONE​08:04:00​ONEVIEW​Half Year 2022 Investor Presentation​ONE​08:04:00​ONEVIEW​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​OPL​10:13:00​OPYLLIMITD​Opyl - FY22 Results Announcement​OPL​10:13:00​OPYLLIMITD​Opyl - Appendix 4E & Annual Report​OPT​08:11:00​OPTHEA​Opthea reports Fiscal Year 2022 Results and Highlights​OPT​08:10:00​OPTHEA​Opthea Appendix 4E and Annual Report 2022​OPY​08:06:00​OPENPAY​FY22 Preliminary Results Presentation​OPY​08:05:00​OPENPAY​Appendix 4E Preliminary FY22 Final Report​OXT​08:01:00​OREXPLORE​Orexplore Appendix 4D and half year accounts​PAB​09:09:00​PATRYS​PAT-DX1 From Engineering Run Meets all Specification Tests​PBH​09:31:00​POINTSBET​PBH Awarded Provisional Wagering Certification in Kansas​PNX​09:20:00​PNX METALS​Glencoe Gold MRE Upgrade​PPK​08:07:00​PPK GROUP​Preliminary Final Report and Annual Report​PPL​08:35:00​PUREPROFIL​FY22 Results Presentation​PPL​08:22:00​PUREPROFIL​Appendix 4E​PRO​09:24:00​PROPHECY​Investor Presentation FY2022​PRU​07:56:00​PERSEUS​Perseus announces maiden underground ore reserve at Yaoure​PTG​08:43:00​PROPTECH​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​PTG​08:42:00​PROPTECH​FY22 Results Announcement​PTG​08:29:00​PROPTECH​Preliminary Final Report​PVL​09:13:00​POWERHOUSE​Preliminary Final Report​QHL​09:39:00​QUICKSTEP​Quickstep FY22 Results​QHL​09:24:00​QUICKSTEP​Appendix 4E (Preliminary Final Report) and Annual Report​QIP​09:36:00​QANTMIP​QANTM 2022 Full Year Results Presentation​QIP​09:35:00​QANTMIP​QANTM 2022 Full Year Results to 30 June 2022​QIP​09:30:00​QANTMIP​Appendix 4E and Financial Report Year Ended 30 June 2022​QRI​07:57:00​QUAL RE IF​Appendix 4E and 2022 Full Year Statutory Accounts​R3D​09:56:00​R3D RESRCS​Tartana & Nightflower Assay and Sampling Results​R8R​08:21:00​REGENER8​Airborne Survey Results and Exploration Planning​RAP​08:45:00​RESAPP​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​RC1​08:52:00​REDCASTLE​RC Drilling Recommenced at Redcastle​RD1​09:29:00​REG DIRECT​Preliminary Final Report​RLG​09:48:00​ROOLIFEGRO​Triple Digit Growth in Platform Sales Underpin FY22 Results​RSG​09:00:00​RESOLUTE​Two Million Ounce Mineral Resource at Syama North​RTR​09:40:00​RUMBLE​High grade Zn-Pb drill intercepts at Tonka​RVR​10:37:00​REDRIVER​Board Changes​RVR​10:33:00​REDRIVER​Thalanga Operations Update​RWD​10:53:00​REWARD MIN​CEO Appointment​SBR​08:00:00​SABRE RES​Semi-Massive Sulphides in 50m Intersection at Sherlock Bay​SFR​08:01:00​SANDFIRE​FY22 Financial Results and Motheo Expansion DFS Presentation​SFR​08:01:00​SANDFIRE​Motheo Copper Project Expansion DFS​SFR​08:01:00​SANDFIRE​FY2022 Financial Results Announcement​SFR​08:01:00​SANDFIRE​2022 Annual Financial Report and Appendix 4E​SIH​09:41:00​SIHAYO​Sihorbo South Maiden Mineral Resource​SIO​09:33:00​SIMONDS​SIO FY22 Amended Full Year Statutory Accounts​SIO​08:45:00​SIMONDS​SIO FY22 Results Presentation​SIO​08:45:00​SIMONDS​SIO FY22 Results Announcement​SIO​08:43:00​SIMONDS​SIO FY22 Full Year Statutory Accounts​SKS​10:00:00​SKS TECH​SKS FY 2022 Results Announcement​SKS​09:53:00​SKS TECH​Preliminary Final Report​SLA​07:59:00​SILK LASER​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​SLA​07:59:00​SILK LASER​SILK Beats FY22 Guidance, Continues Growth Trajectory​SLA​07:59:00​SILK LASER​Appendix 4E & Preliminary Financial Report - 30 June 2022​SLB​09:04:00​STELAR​Stelar granted Gunson Copper Project in South Australia​SLS​08:00:00​SOLSTICE​Gold Anomalies Defined by Soil Sampling at Cosmo Licences​SSH​08:45:00​SSHGROUP​FY22 Results Presentation - SSH Group Ltd​SSH​08:27:00​SSHGROUP​FY22 Appendix 4E - SSH Group Ltd​STM​09:13:00​SUN METALS​Brama-Alba - best porphyry intersection to date​TER​09:46:00​TERRACOM​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Financial Report​TGH​09:05:00​TERRAGEN​Terragen FY22 Annual Results Announcement​TGH​09:04:00​TERRAGEN​Terragen FY22 Full Year Statutory Accounts and Appendix 4E​TML​07:56:00​TIMAH​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​TMT​09:38:00​TECHMETALS​TMT Key Investor in FBICRC Vanadium Electrolyte Project​TSI​09:43:00​TOPSHELF​App 4E & FY22 Annual Report​TTB​09:37:00​TOTALBRAIN​Sondermind interim funding agreement and transaction update​USQ​09:13:00​US STUDENT​Appendix 4E and 2022 Annual Report​VBC​08:30:00​VERBRECL​FY2022 Results Investors Presentation​VBC​08:25:00​VERBRECL​FY2022 Results Announcement​VBC​08:04:00​VERBRECL​Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final Report​VTG​08:08:00​VITA GROUP​VTG FY22 Results Announcement and Presentation​VTG​08:07:00​VITA GROUP​VTG FY22 Appendix 4E and Statutory Accounts​WAR​10:40:00​WAM STRATG​Dividend/Distribution - WAR​WDS​08:52:00​WOODSIDE​Half-Year 2022 Results Briefing Presentation​WDS​08:50:00​WOODSIDE​Half-Year 2022 Report​WMA​10:05:00​WAMALTERAT​Strong portfolio performance, 4.0cps FF full year dividend​WMA​09:52:00​WAMALTERAT​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​WMA​09:44:00​WAMALTERAT​Dividend/Distribution - WMA​WRM​09:09:00​WHITEROCK​White Rock Recommences Gold Production at Morning Star Mine​WZR​09:25:00​WISR LTD​Wisr FY22 Results Presentation​WZR​09:18:00​WISR LTD​Wisr Delivers 118% Revenue Growth for FY22​WZR​09:10:00​WISR LTD​Appendix 4E and Statutory Accounts​XTC​09:29:00​XANTIPPE​Geophysics VES Program Scheduled for Carachi Lithium Project​ZNC​09:57:00​ZENITH MIN​High-Grade Colorado Zinc Zone Extended​


----------



## barney (31 August 2022)

11am Wednesday 31st Aug


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG8:01amVICTORYStrategic Tenement Adjoining REE Discovery3DA10:09amAMAEROINTAmaero FY22 Full Year Results3DA10:01amAMAEROINTAppendix 4E and Audited Financial Report4DX9:10am4DMEDICALVanderblit 'burn pit' trial hits primary endpointABE9:44amAUBONDEXCHPreliminary Final ReportABE9:43amAUBONDEXCHPreliminary Final ReportABV9:19amADV BRAKEFY22 Results AnnouncementABV9:14amADV BRAKEPreliminary Final ReportADR10:01amADHERIUMPreliminary Final ReportAGH9:26amALTHEAAnnual Report to ShareholdersAIB9:45amAURORA GLBPreliminary Final ReportALA10:22amAROVELLAPreliminary Final ReportALG9:19amARDENTLGLTArdent secures Major Amusement Park LicencesALX8:31amATLSRTERIAInvestor Reference Pack to 30 June 2022ALX8:25amATLSRTERIAHalf Year Results Investor Presentation to 30 June 2022ALX8:24amATLSRTERIAHalf Year Results Announcement to 30 June 2022ALX8:22amATLSRTERIAAppendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportAME8:07amALTOMETALSNew Shallow Oxide Gold Results from Indomitable EastAMI9:47amAURELIA2022 Full year financial results presentationAMX9:53amAEROMETREXFY22 Results PresentationAMX9:34amAEROMETREXAMX delivers record revenue in FY22AMX9:33amAEROMETREXFY22 Appendix 4EAND8:09amANSRDA GRPFY22 Results PresentationAND8:08amANSRDA GRPFY22 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportAON8:05amAPOLLO MINSemi-Massive Sulphide Discovery at KroussouAQI9:39amALICANTOSuccessful Placement to fund continued exploration at SalaATX8:45amAMPLIAAmplia Receives $1.8m R&D Tax IncentiveAUA8:42amAUDEARAPreliminary Final ReportAVM9:56amADVANCEGarnet Creek Copper Project ExpansionAZY8:18amANTIPA MINScoping Study PresentationAZY8:12amANTIPA MINStrong Minyari Dome Scoping Study OutcomesB4P9:04amBEFOREPAYFY22 Investor PresentationB4P9:03amBEFOREPAYBeforepay announces FY22 resultsB4P9:01amBEFOREPAYAppendix 4E and Annual Report to ShareholdersBDT9:38amBIRDDOGBDT FY22 Results AnnouncementBDT9:27amBIRDDOGBDT June 2022 Appendix 4E & Statutory Financial StatementsBEX10:50amBIKE XCHGLeadership UpdateBEX10:38amBIKE XCHGAppendix 4E and FY22 Annual ReportBFC8:33amBEST GLOBFY22 Results & Market UpdateBFC8:28amBEST GLOBFY22 Full-Year Results & Update PresentationBFC8:24amBEST GLOBAppendix 4E and FY22 Financial StatementsBIO9:41amBIOME AUSTDelivery of Activated Probiotics to 370 Priceline PharmaciesBMR8:52amBALLYMOREFurther Near Surface Copper Intersections at RuddygoreBNL9:40amBLUESTARSammons 315310c Well Drilling UpdateBOT9:31amBOTANIXTrading HaltBOT9:23amBOTANIXPreliminary Final ReportBRU8:02amBURUENERGYSRI: Excellent drilling success at Barbwire TerraceBUX10:10amBUXTONRESAEM survey commenced at Narryer ProjectBYH9:24amBRYAH RESContinued Manganese Drilling Success-Redrum and Brumby WestC2910:06amC29METALSMayfield Copper-Gold Project Acquisition CompleteCAG8:38amCAPE RANGEHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCCA8:15amCHANGEFLFY22 Results PresentationCCA8:14amCHANGEFLFY22 Results HighlightsCCA8:10amCHANGEFLAnnual Report to shareholdersCCR8:23amCREDIT CLRAppendix 4E & 2022 Annual ReportCCZ8:02amCASTILLOCOBHA contractors appointed with REE being targetedCFO9:30amCFOAMPreliminary Final ReportCHM8:41amCHIMERICAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportCHZ9:17amCHESSERHigh-grade extensions at KarakaraCML8:39amCHASE MINEMcIntosh Graphite Project - CML Board Endorses Revised TermsCPN9:55amCASPINMount Squires Airborne Survey over Ni-Cu Corridor CommencesCPO8:11amCULPEOCulpeo Minerals Strikes Critical Metals at Lana CorinaCSS8:46amCLEAN SEASFY22 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportDDB8:06amDYNAMICInvestor Presentation - FY22 ResultsDDB8:06amDYNAMICStrong Revenue and Profit Sets Growth PlatformDDB8:01amDYNAMICAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportDDR9:31amDICKERDATADicker Data Successfully Completes $50m PlacementDEM8:46amDEMEM LTDDe.Mem reports Growth, Operations Progress, Focus on MarginsDEM8:27amDEMEM LTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsDGL7:58amDGL GROUPFY22 Financial Results PresentationDGL7:58amDGL GROUPFY22 Results and Appendix 4EDGL7:56amDGL GROUPDGL Group announces four strategic acquisitionsDRA8:49amDRAGLOBALDRA Global Reports HY2022 ResultsDRA8:41amDRAGLOBAL2022 Half Year ReportDRM9:00amDEMETALJericho Assays Demonstrate Resource UpsideDTM8:58amDARTMINTrading HaltDUG8:01amDUG TECHFY2022 Results ReleaseDUG8:00amDUG TECHPreliminary Final ReportDW88:59amDW8LIMITEDPreliminary Final ReportDXN9:14amDXNLIMITEDPreliminary Final ReportE338:42amEAST33 LTDStrengthening Balance SheetEAX10:41amENERGY ACTAppendix 4E and Full Year Financial ReportEBN9:32amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 August 2022ECT8:51amENVIRONPreliminary Final ReportEIQ8:02amECHOIQLTDNew Research Presented at Leading Cardiology ConferenceEM19:43amEMERGEGAMPreliminary Final ReportEMN8:04amEUROMNGNSEEMN Receives Final Tranche of EIT InnoEnergy InvestmentEMS9:42amEASTMETALSCopper Rich Massive Sulphides Drilled at Home of BullionENA8:36amENSURANCEFY22 Financial Results HighlightsENA8:30amENSURANCEAppendix 4E - Results AnnouncementEPN10:15amEPSILONHalf Year Accounts & Appendix 4DEPN9:58amEPSILONTrading HaltEPN9:57amEPSILONPause in TradingEX18:08amEXOPHARMFY2022 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportFFT8:10amFFT GROUPFFT Investor PresentationFFT8:10amFFT GROUPFFT Results AnnouncementFFT8:10amFFT GROUPPreliminary Final ReportFGG10:49amFUTURE GLBIncreased FF interim dividend, 2022 Half Year ResultsFGG10:31amFUTURE GLBAppendix 4D and Financial ReportFGG10:13amFUTURE GLBDividend/Distribution - FGGFGL9:47amFRUGLGROUPFrugl Initiates Non-Renounceable Entitlement IssueFGX10:43amFUTURE GENIncreased FF interim dividend, 2022 Half Year ResultFGX10:15amFUTURE GENAppendix 4D and Financial ReportFGX10:08amFUTURE GENDividend/Distribution - FGXFHS9:43amFREHIL MINSecond Revenue Stream at Yerbas BuenasFLO9:32amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 August 2022FOR10:16amFORAGER AUAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsFWD7:57amFLEETWOODFY22 Results AnnouncementFWD7:57amFLEETWOODFY22 Results PresentationFWD7:56amFLEETWOODPreliminary Final ReportFZO9:40amFAMILYZONEPresentation - FY2022 Annual ResultsFZO9:35amFAMILYZONEPreliminary Final ReportG6M9:55amGROUP6METLG6M appoints CEO Keith McKnight as Managing DirectorGBZ10:19amGBMRESOURCMayfield Project Sale CompletedGCA9:32amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 August 2022GCY9:29amGASCOYNENon-Cash Impairment and September Qtr Production UpdateGGE9:48amGRAND GULFRigging Up for Jesse 1A Flow TestGLN9:15amGALANLITHHigh-Flow, High-Grade Pumping Test Results ContinueGMD9:46amGEN MINSCompletion of Capital RaisingGO28:53amGO2PEOPLEThe GO2 People Appendix 4E & Adjusted EBITDAGO28:03amGO2PEOPLEAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportGTE8:55amGREAT WESTSignificant Gold Intercepts From Harris Find DrillingGTI9:13amGRATIFIIUnaudited Preliminary Full Year Results AnnouncementGTI8:56amGRATIFIIPreliminary Final ReportHAR8:03amHARANGAHaranga granted highly prospective gold permit in SenegalHLA10:14amHEALTHIAFY2022 Results PresentationHLA9:55amHEALTHIAFY2022 Results AnnouncementHLA9:54amHEALTHIAPreliminary Final ReportHMI8:36amHIREMIIHiremii Platform Product LaunchHMX8:59amHAMMERCompelling New Drill Targets at Mount HopeHMY7:53amHARMONEYHarmoney FY22 Investor PresentationHMY7:51amHARMONEYHarmoney FY22 Media ReleaseHMY7:39amHARMONEYHarmoney FY22 Appendix 4EHOR9:54amHORSESHOEOutstanding Copper Results at Horseshoe LightsHPC9:12amHYDRATIONFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementHT810:46amHARRISAmended App 4E SummaryHT810:01amHARRISFY22 Results CommentaryHT89:55amHARRISPreliminary Final ReportHVM10:09amHAPPY VALAppendix 4E & Preliminary Financial ReportHVN9:24amHARVEYHVN Aggregated Sales for FY22HVN9:23amHARVEYHVN Press Release for FY22HVN9:21amHARVEYHVN Presentation of Results for FY22HVN9:21amHARVEYHVN Appendix 4E FY22ICL9:34amICENIGOLD2km Long Gold Anomaly Discovered @ North1IDA9:53amINDIANARESRC Drilling Completed at MinosIMC9:28amIMMURONAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportIMR8:12amIMRICORImricor releases Half Year Results for 1H 2022IMR8:10amIMRICORAppendix 4D and Half Year Report & AccountsIMU8:09amIMUGENEAnnual Report and Appendix 4EIS39:36amISYNERGYFirm Commitments Received to Raise $1.4mISU8:07amISELECTFY22 Investor PresentationISU8:07amISELECTFY22 Results ReleaseISU8:07amISELECTFY22 Appendix 4EIVZ9:59amINVICTUSReinstatement to Official QuotationIVZ9:59amINVICTUSFund Raising and Exploration Rights Approved for GazetteK2F8:03amK2FLYTDK2fly Update and Conclusion to Ongoing InvestigationKAM9:30amKASSET MGTMedia Release - 2022 Full Year ResultsKAM9:28amKASSET MGTAppendix 4E and Annual Report - 30 June 2022KTA8:53amKRAKATOAThick Mineralised Pegmatite Complexes at King Tamba, WALCT10:02amLIV CELLPreliminary Final Report and 2022 Financial StatementsLIT9:33amLITHIUMAUSPlacement in excess of $12 millionLNY10:05amLANEWAYProcessing of High Grade Gold Ore UnderwayLOM9:13amLUCAPAAppendix 4D Half Year ReportMAP9:21amMICROBATherapeutic Program AdvancementMCE8:03amMATRIX CEJune 22 Results Investor PresentationMCE8:02amMATRIX CEJune 22 Annual Results ASX AnnouncementMCE8:02amMATRIX CEAppendix 4E and June 22 Statutory AccountsMCL10:05amMIGHTY CFY22 Results & FY23 Outlook presentationMCL10:04amMIGHTY CFY22 Results commentary and FY23 OutlookMCL10:04amMIGHTY CAppendix 4E & FY22 Financial statementsMKL10:03amMIGHTYKINGPreliminary Final ReportMME9:13amMONEYMEInvestor Presentation - FY22 Results and Capital RaiseMME9:13amMONEYMEFY22 Full Year Results and $20 Million Equity Capital RaiseMME9:13amMONEYMEAppendix 4E and FY22 Annual ReportMMG9:44amMONGERGOLDInvestor PresentationMMI10:10amMETROMININHalf Year Accounts and Production UpdateMRQ9:03amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Metallurgy Delivers High Value ProductsMSB8:16amMESOBLASTMSB Annual Financial Results and Operational HighlightsMSB8:13amMESOBLASTPreliminary Final ReportMYD9:08amMYDEALScheme Update - Full Year Results and IE ConfirmationMYL9:52amMALLEERESCorporate UpdateN1H9:22amN1HOLDINGSPreliminary Final ReportNET8:54amNETLINKZPreliminary Final ReportNGS9:00amNGSLTDAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportNIC9:21amNICKLINDUSHalf Year Reports and Dividend DeclarationNOL8:28amNOBLEOAKFY22 Results PresentationNOL8:27amNOBLEOAKNobleOak FY22 Results - Exceeds Profit ForecastsNOL8:20amNOBLEOAKPreliminary Final ReportNOV9:04amNOVATTIFY22 Results AnnouncementNOV8:56amNOVATTIPreliminary Final ReportNTD8:08amTYRENWHEELFY22 Results PresentationNTD8:07amTYRENWHEELAppendix 4E and FY22 Financial ReportNTO9:42amNITRO SOFTNitro Unanimously Rejects Unsolicited Indicative ProposalOCC8:34amORTHOCELLFinal Report and Annual Report to ShareholdersODA9:21amORCODA LIMPreliminary Final ReportOMH9:24amOM HLDNGSBYH:Continued Manganese Drilling Success-Redrum &Brumby WestOPN10:07amOPPENNEGApp 4E and Annual Report to ShareholdersOSL8:38amONCOSILAppendix 4E AnnouncementOSL8:37amONCOSILAppendix 4E and Annual ReportOZM9:35amOZAURUMExcellent Drill Results Extend Mineralisation at Demag ZonePAN8:29amPANORAMICAppendix 4E and 30 June 2022 Annual Financial ReportPBH8:27amPOINTSBETFY22 Results Investor PresentationPBH8:26amPOINTSBETFY22 Appendix 4E and Annual ReportPCK10:19amPAINCHEKFinancial Statements 30 June 2022 & Appendix 4EPET9:43amPHOSLOCKPET 1st Half 2022 Investor PresentationPET9:43amPHOSLOCKPET 1st Half 2022 Results CommentaryPET9:43amPHOSLOCKPET - Appendix 4D - 1st Half 2022 AccountsPHL9:15amPROPELLPreliminary Final ReportPLY8:48amPLAYSIDEFY2022 Results Media ReleasePLY8:45amPLAYSIDEAppendix 4E & Annual ReportPPG8:50amPRO PACSuspension from Official QuotationPPS9:11amPRAEMIUMFY2022 Results PresentationPPS9:03amPRAEMIUMFY2022 Appendix 4EPRO8:57amPROPHECYProphecy Signs Master Service Agreement with OptusPRU8:05amPERSEUSFinancial Results PresentationPRU8:04amPERSEUSPerseus delivers record financial performance in FY22PRU8:04amPERSEUSAnnual Financial ReportPVS8:26amPIVOTAL1H22 Investor PresentationPVS8:21amPIVOTAL1H22 Results ASX AnnouncementPVS8:18amPIVOTAL1H22 Appendix 4D and Interim Financial ReportPYC8:53amPYC THERAPPreliminary Final ReportPYR8:33amPAYRIGHTFY22 Investor PresentationPYR8:33amPAYRIGHTFY22 Results AnnouncementPYR8:32amPAYRIGHTFY22 Preliminary Final ReportQRI9:28amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIQXR9:36amQXRESOURCECompletion of phase two trenching program at Red DogRAD8:47amRADIOPHARMAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportRD19:29amREG DIRECTReinstatement to official quotationREE8:58amRARE XDRILLING EXPANDS PHOS DYKE PHOSPHATE ZONE AT CUMMINS RANGEREM8:03amREMSENSEAppendix 4ERFA7:55amRAREFOODSAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportRFF9:51amRURALFUNDSPresentation - FY22 Financial ResultsRFF9:50amRURALFUNDSFY22 Financial Results SummaryRFF9:47amRURALFUNDSAppendix 4ERFX9:01amREDFLOWRedflow FY2022 Appendix 4E and Financial ReportRNO10:36amRHINOMEDPreliminary Final ReportRPM9:50amRPMAUTOGRPFY 22 Results Investor PresentationRPM9:48amRPMAUTOGRPFY22 Annual Results ReleaseRPM9:45amRPMAUTOGRPAppendix 4E - FY 22 ResultsS3N8:25amSENSORE LTAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportSBM8:28amST.BARBARAFull Year Results FY22SBM8:16amST.BARBARAFY22 Financial Report and Appendix 4ESBW8:55amSHEKELHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSCT8:42amSCOUTSECAppendix 4E and Preliminary Financial ReportSLX8:35amSILEXTesting of First Full-Scale Laser System Module CompletedSMN9:27amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportSNS10:53amSENSENPreliminary Final ReportSPK7:30amSPARK NZFurther detail regarding revised Capital Management PolicySPT9:52amSPLITITFY22 Half Year Results AnnouncementSPT9:50amSPLITITAppendix 4D and FY22 Half Year Financial ReportSRI8:02amSIPA RESExcellent drilling success at Barbwire TerraceSTX8:02amSTRIKE ENESouth Erregulla UpdateSUB9:32amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 August 2022SUV10:37amSUVOSTRATLand Access Agreement Signed to Fast Track EneabbaSXE8:00amSTH X ELECInvestor Presentation - FY22 ResultsSXE8:00amSTH X ELECFull Year Results AnnouncementSXE7:59amSTH X ELECAppendix 4ETAR10:05amTARUGAMINSuccessful Bid for Martins Well ProjectTG19:25amTECHGENTrading HaltTLG7:55amTALGAGROUPMitsui Extends MOU with TalgaTNY8:17amTINYBEANSTNY Releases Record FY22 ResultsTNY8:15amTINYBEANSAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportTSO9:32amTESORO RESTesoro intersects 434.6m @ 1.22g/t Au from 15.4m at El ZorroTTB9:35amTOTALBRAINAppendix 4E and Preliminary Final ReportTTT8:06amTITOMICTTTs diversified revenue strategy gains momentum in FY22TTT8:06amTITOMICTitomic Limited Appendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportTZL8:54amTZ LIMITEDAppendix 4E and Annual Report to ShareholdersVIP8:46amVIP GLOVESPreliminary Final ReportVML9:54amVITALMETALVital Announces Board and Management ChangesVMT8:41amVMOTOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsW2V8:47amWAY2VATHalf Year Results AnnouncementW2V8:45amWAY2VATHalf Yearly Report and AccountsWEB8:04amWEBJETAGM Managing Director PresentationWEB8:04amWEBJETBookings roaring backXRG9:05amXREALITYAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportYPB9:37amYPB GROUPHalf Yearly Report and Accounts


----------



## barney (1 September 2022)

Out today so will put the early Anns out now
9.21am Thursday 1st Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC7:58amMORELLADrilling Targets at Fish Lake ValleyAGE9:10amInitial Mineral Resource at Blackbush targeting ISRAGY8:03amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAIS8:07amAERISRESHLX: Further Encouraging Copper Assays-Canbelego Main LodeAMS9:02amATOMOSResponse to AFR ArticleAON9:06amAPOLLO MINAfrica Down Under - Corporate PresentationAOU8:09amAUROCH MINNepean Nickel Project - JORC Mineral Resource EstimateAVL9:10amAUSTVANADFirst Term Sheet for Iron Titanium Co-product SignedAW19:14amAWMETALS41m at Over 4% Copper Intersected at StormBIO8:51amBIOME AUSTBiome Lift Clinical Trial Hits Recruitment TargetBMH8:06amBAUMARTAppendix 4E and Annual Report to shareholdersBPP7:59amBABYLONPUAppendix 4E and 2022 Financial ReportCAQ8:00amCAQHOLDLTDHalf Yearly Report and AccountsCGB8:07amCANNGLOBALPreliminary Final ReportCNJ8:43amCONICO LTDHeavily Disseminated Sulphides in Four Latest MTJV HolesCNQ9:16amCLEAN TEQAppendix 4E and Full Year Statutory AccountsCY58:17amCYGNUSGOLDCygnus Appoints Two Highly Regarded Lithium SpecialistsDEL8:07amDELOREANCPSA1 Project Approved for GreenPower's Renewable Gas Cert.DOU8:06amDOUUGHPreliminary Final ReportDRE9:09amDREDNOUGHTTrading HaltDRO9:12amDRONERecord $2 million European OrderDTI7:59amDTI GROUPAppendix 4E - Preliminary Final ReportECS8:25amECSBOTANICAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportEEL8:21amENRGELELTDDrilling Program Update at the Agadez Uranium ProjectEMU9:19amEMU NLScale Project Added to Exploration PortfolioFEG9:04amFAR EASTProgress Report Hill 212 Drilling CommencedFFG9:18amFATFISHRevenue growth of 417% following completion of restructureFFG9:18amFATFISHHalf Yearly Report and AccountsFPH7:31amF&P HEALTHFPH enters agreement to purchase land for second NZ CampusGBZ9:02amGBMRESOURCTwin Hills Continues to Deliver Mineralisation ExtensionsGSR8:43amGREENSTOCNJ:Heavily Disseminated Sulphides in Four Latest MTJV HolesGSR8:01amGREENSTOHeavily Disseminated Sulphides in Four Latest MTJV HolesHLX8:07amHELIXFurther Encouraging Copper Assays from Canbelego Main LodeICI9:21amICANDYRevenue Growth of 1600% and EBITDA positive for first timeICI9:20amICANDYHalf Yearly Report and AccountsJAT8:48amJATCORPPreliminary Final ReportJGH9:18amJADE GASJade Drilling Extends TTCBM Project Gas Play to the EastJMS8:07amJUPITER MAfrica Down Under PresentationKBC7:56amKEYBRIDGEPreliminary Final ReportKKO8:40amKINETIKOKinetiko Investor PresentationKOB8:20amKOBARESMultiple high-priority IP anomalies delineated at BlackpineLM88:02amLUNNONMETBaker Initial Metallurgical Tests CompleteLSR9:19amLODESTARAOU: Nepean Nickel Project - JORC Mineral Resource EstimateM8S8:06amM8SUSTAINPreliminary Final Statement -App 4E - year ended 30.06.22MAN8:01amMANDRK RESDrilling commences at Berinka gold-copper project in the NTMCX8:52amMARINERCORPreliminary Final ReportMEK9:12amMEEKAMETSt Anne's Continues to Grow-Further High-Grade Gold ResultsMLX8:33amMETALS XAppendix 4E and FY2022 Annual Financial ReportMRI8:02amMYREWARDSAppendix 4E and Annual ReportMTM8:32amMTMONGERREE Update at East Laverton ProjectMXC9:11amMGC PHARMAPreliminary Final ReportODY9:17amODYSSEYGLDrilling Continues to Improve Potential Scale and GradeOKR8:03amOKAPI RESInvestor PresentationOMH8:02amOM HLDNGS1H 2022 Investor PresentationPXS8:25amPHARMAXISPXS to Receive Stg2.9m from Parkinsons UK for New TrialQHL8:29amQUICKSTEPNew Applied Composites Firm OrdersRBR8:05amRBR GROUPPreliminary Final ReportSBR8:01amSABRE RESSabre to Commence Uranium Exploration on NT ProjectsSDV8:00amSCIDEVAudited 2022 Annual Financial Statements and App 4ESGQ9:00amST GEORGENew Nickel Targets at Mt AlexanderSHG8:06amSINGHEALTHSHG signs Research Agreement with AOWA and ECUSHH7:58amSHREE MINDundas Project UpdateSRR9:03amSARAMANew High-Grade Mineralisation DiscoveredSTA8:02amSTRANDLINECoburn Project Commissioning of WCP Advancing RapidlySTX9:16amSTRIKE ENETrading HaltTEK7:59amTHORN TECHFY2022 Results presentationTEK7:59amTHORN TECHAppendix 4E and 2022 Annual ReportTMH8:02amTHEMRKTHLDThird consecutive year of record revenue growthTMH8:02amTHEMRKTHLDAnnual Report to shareholdersTMZ9:18amTHOMSONRESFurther Excellent Tin Results at BygooTOE8:08amTORO ENERGLake Maitland Uranium Project Scoping StudyTRU7:30amTRUSCREENSigns 5 Year Manufacturing Agreement for Critical SUS SupplyTYM8:41amTYMLEZTYMLEZ Leadership AppointmentsURF8:58amUS RESPROPHY22 Results PresentationUUL7:57amULTIMA UTDAppendix 4E Preliminary Final ReportVN88:00amVONEXLTDPreliminary Final ReportVOL7:58amVICTRY OFFPreliminary Final ReportVR18:07amVECTIONTECPreliminary Final ReportWNX8:02amWELLNEXWellnex Releases Appendix 4E and Preliminary ResultsWNX8:01amWELLNEXPreliminary Final ReportWRM8:48amWHITEROCKExcellent Gold Recovery TestworkXRG8:36amXREALITYVR Production Studio Acquisition Update


----------



## barney (1 September 2022)

Follow up for today 9.21am to 2.45pm Thursday 1st Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​3MF​09:47:00​3DMETALFL​Suspension from Official Quotation​5EA​09:32:00​5EADVANCED​5EA PIPE Funded - Investor Presentation Released​A4N​09:43:00​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project Update​AHI​09:40:00​ADVANCEDHI​Suspension from Official Quotation​AHI​09:32:00​ADVANCEDHI​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report​APW​12:05:00​AIMSPROSEC​Variation of Takeover Bid​ARR​09:50:00​ARAREEARTH​Halleck Creek Exploration Target increases 328%​BOD​09:59:00​BOD AUST​Investor Presentation​BOD​09:53:00​BOD AUST​Capital raising and transformational acquisition​CE1​11:16:00​CALIMA​Q2/Q3 Drilling and Completion Operations Update​CTV​09:48:00​COLORTV​Voluntary administrators appointed​CV1​10:57:00​CV CHECK​Annual results webinar presentation​EGN​09:27:00​ENGENCO​Group Leadership Announcement​EOS​09:47:00​ELEC OPTIC​Suspension from Official Quotation​FHE​09:47:00​FRONT ENER​Suspension from Official Quotation​HAR​09:47:00​HARANGA​Trading Halt​HHI​09:29:00​H HOUSE​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​ICI​09:21:00​ICANDY​Revenue Growth of 1600% and EBITDA positive for first time​ICI​09:20:00​ICANDY​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​IMU​09:32:00​IMUGENE​Imugene Dose Escalates in Phase I Clinical Trial of VAXINIA​IOU​09:57:00​IOUPAY​IOUpay Confirms Total IDSB Acquisition and Revised T2 Terms​KRR​09:34:00​KING RIVER​Gold - New High Grade Results​LAN​10:01:00​LANYON INV​Annual Report to shareholders​LEX​09:47:00​LEFROYEXP​Drilling Continues to Define Larger Scale to Burns System​LOT​09:23:00​LOTUSRES​Trading Halt​MAY​10:42:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1st Drilling Update and Option Expiry Reminder​MBH​09:25:00​MAGGIEBEER​Binding Sale Agreement for Saint David Dairy​MLG​09:33:00​MLGOZLTD​Trading Halt​MME​09:48:00​MONEYME​MONEYME Completes Institutional Placement​NUH​09:43:00​NUHEARA​Trading Halt​OKU​13:34:00​OKLO RES​Results of Scheme Meeting​PKD​09:48:00​PARKD LTD​Practical Completion at John Hughes​RAN​09:47:00​RANGE INTL​Suspension from Official Quotation​RFF​13:50:00​RURALFUNDS​Dividend/Distribution - RFF​RIO​13:56:00​RIO TINTO​Rio Tinto and Turquoise Hill reach agreement in principle​RTE​09:47:00​RETECH​Suspension from Official Quotation​RVR​09:23:00​REDRIVER​Wide, High Grade Gold Hits at Hillgrove​SER​09:36:00​STRATEGIC​Gravity Survey Underway at Canobie​SRN​10:23:00​SUREFIRE​Appointment of CEO​STX​10:17:00​STRIKE ENE​Mid West Low Carbon Manufacturing Precinct Update​TG1​09:32:00​TECHGEN​Maiden RC delivers Gold at John Bull​TMK​09:25:00​TMKENERGY​Exploration Drilling Program Expanded​TPD​09:25:00​TALONENERG​TMK: Exploration Drilling Program Expanded​TTT​10:19:00​TITOMIC​Titomic FY22 Results Presentation​WC1​09:45:00​WESTCOBAR​Suspension from Official Quotation​


----------



## barney (2 September 2022)

Midday 2nd Sep. 


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1VG​09:37:00​VICTORY​Trading Halt​ADD​08:13:00​ADAVALE​Africa Down Under Presentation​AHI​09:51:00​ADVANCEDHI​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​AHI​09:50:00​ADVANCEDHI​AHI TO ACQUIRE WELLTEQ DIGITAL HEALTH INC​AHI​09:50:00​ADVANCEDHI​Response to ASX Price Query​AMP​11:39:00​AMP​Decision to change management rights of ACRT​AMP​11:06:00​AMP​Pause in Trading​BBX​09:58:00​BBXMINERAL​Further mineralisation west of Adelar target​BKT​08:37:00​BLACKROCK​Mahenge Special Mining Licence Approved​BNL​09:22:00​BLUESTAR​Sammons 315310C Well Drilling Update​BNZ​09:48:00​BENZMINING​Trading Halt​BOT​09:24:00​BOTANIX​Botanix Completes Successful A$7.5m Placement​CKA​09:39:00​COKAL​Annual Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement​CZL​08:15:00​CONS ZINC​PILBARA LITHIUM PROJECT UPDATE​DSK​08:20:00​DUSK​DSK FY22 Investor Presentation​DSK​08:20:00​DUSK​DSK FY22 Announcement​DSK​08:20:00​DUSK​DSK FY22 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report​DTM​09:48:00​DARTMIN​Share Placement​DXS​11:39:00​DEXUS​AMP: Decision to change management rights of ACRT​E33​09:15:00​EAST33 LTD​Trading Halt​EPN​09:38:00​EPSILON​Capital Raising​ERW​09:20:00​ERRAWARRA​Trading Halt​EVN​08:56:00​EVOLUTION​Appointment of CEO & Managing Director​FDR​08:11:00​FINDER​Gem prospect upgraded​GBR​09:30:00​GREATBOULD​Trading Halt​GED​09:26:00​GOLD DEEP​Vanadium Development Studies & Cu-Ag Drilling in Namibia​GO2​10:37:00​GO2PEOPLE​Investor Presentation​IVZ​08:51:00​INVICTUS​Investor Presentation​IVZ​08:47:00​INVICTUS​Multiple drill ready prospects mapped expanded licence area​JHX​07:30:00​J HARDIE​James Hardie Industries Announces CEO Appointment​LOM​08:14:00​LUCAPA​160 Carat Diamond Recovered at Lulo​LOT​10:11:00​LOTUSRES​Lotus completes A$25m placement​LSR​08:13:00​LODESTAR​Drilling Successfully Completed at Jubilee Well​MCT​08:13:00​METALICITY​High Grade Copper Rock Chips over 25% at Mt Surprise​MLG​09:28:00​MLGOZLTD​Material Contract Award​MVP​08:31:00​MEDICALDEV​Security Class Reinstatement to Quotation MVPO​MXI​10:41:00​MAXIPARTS​Preliminary Final Report​MXI​10:40:00​MAXIPARTS​Re-issued FY22 Directors Report and Financial Statement​NOX​08:26:00​NOXOPHARM​Response to ASX Price Query​NWM​09:34:00​NORWESTMIN​High grade copper-gold quartz veins identified at Bali​PKO​09:26:00​PEAKO LTD​Rights Issue Closes Oversubscribed​PLL​08:14:00​PIEDMONT​Piedmont Selects Tennessee For New Lithium Hydroxide Project​SAU​10:02:00​STHN GOLD​Expanded project portfolio​SRX​08:14:00​SIERRARUT​DEFINITIVE FEASIBILITY STUDY FOR SEMBEHUN PROJECT COMMENCES​STX​10:16:00​STRIKE ENE​Successful placement accelerates momentum​TDO​09:32:00​3D OIL​3D Oil awarded Gas Storage Exploration Licence​TG1​08:17:00​TECHGEN​Drilling Commences at Station Creek Copper Project​TMB​09:36:00​TAMBOURAH​Expanding Lithium Projects at Russian Jack​TNG​08:49:00​TNG​Mining Executive Neil Biddle appointed as Chairman​WCN​09:14:00​WHITECLIFF​Trading Halt​WIA​09:26:00​WIA​Trading Halt​WMG​09:16:00​WESTERNLTD​Further Ni-Cu-PGE assay results from Mulga Tank​WML​08:48:00​WOOMERA​Exploration Update - SA Projects​WWI​09:33:00​WEST WITS​Termination of Share Purchase Agreement​


----------



## barney (5 September 2022)

11.40am Monday 5th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading88E8:35am88 ENERGYCompletion of Franklin Bluffs 3D seismic - Icewine EastADV9:14amARDIDENGT1rilling Commences at 2nd Key Lithium Project in OntarioANL8:18amAMANI GOLDRC DRILLING COMMENCES AT KEBIGADA SOUTH-EASTAQC9:27amAUSPACCOALUnderwritten Entitlement Offer - UpdateAR19:58amAUST RESNew drilling Results at Lady Colleen include 5m @ 7.10% CuAR99:25amARCHTISarchTIS Awarded Contract up to $430k from Aus Dept of HealthAS28:20amASKARI METAskari Metals Change to Board StructureATM8:33amANEKA TAMBQuarterly Activities Report 2Q22ATM8:33amANEKA TAMBHalf Yearly Report and AccountsAUN8:29amAURUMIN352.8m @ 1.5g/t Au at Two Mile Hill, from Third HoleAUQ8:38amALARA RESSaudi Arabia Exploration Licence Bid UpdateAUZ8:23amAUST MINESAppointment of CEOBAS9:40amBASS OILIndonesian Update and OutlookBGD8:35amBARTONGOLDTunkillia Project Grows with New 500m Area 51 Gold ZoneBRI8:24amBIG RIVERCEO SuccessionBRU8:18amBURUENERGYSRI:Zinc and Lead Mineralisation intersected at Barbwire TerBTE8:37amBOTALAStrategic binding MoU with Solar FinlandBTR8:36amBRIGHTSTABrightstar Resources Investor PresentationCHR8:25amCHARGERDrilling Update for Coates Nickel-Copper-PGE ProjectCMO9:13amCOSMOMETALWide Sulphide Intersections at Mt Venn New Base Metal TargetCMX10:43amCHEMXCMX Drill Results Confirm Significant REE Prospect - CorrectCMX9:40amCHEMXJamieson Tank Manganese & HPMSM Project UpdateCNQ9:26amCLEAN TEQCNQ Partners with Upwell Water for BOOT projectsCOO8:53amCORUM GRPInvestor Presentation FY22CPM8:41amCOOPERMETRC drilling program completed at King Solomon Cu-Au ProspectCU68:56amCLARITY PHRecruitment opens for Phase II trial in Prostate CancerCYL8:15amCAT METALSHenty Gold Mine drilling resultsDKM8:12amDUKETONSignificant Metallurgy Result C2DRE10:05amDREDNOUGHTThick Rare Earth Ironstones Confirmed at Sabre(Y3) DiscoveryDRE9:44amDREDNOUGHTFurther Assays Confirm Yin as Significant REE DiscoveryEIG10:01amEINVST INCEIGA Estimated Distribution AugustESS8:14amESSENMETALScoping Study and offtake discussions commenceFGL9:05amFRUGLGROUPEntitlement Issue ProspectusFMS8:34amFLINDERSBBIG Farm-In Agreement TerminatedFRS8:22amFORRESTNew lithium target identified at GemcutterG508:22amGOLD50LTDRig Confirmed for Golconda, Arizona DrillingGBR9:27amGREATBOULDSpectacular intersection extends Mulga Bill high-grade veinGT19:14amGREENTECHDrilling Commences at Second Key Lithium Project in OntarioHAR10:14amHARANGASignificant Uranium exploration target defined at SarayaHAS9:02amHASTTECHTrading HaltHHI10:10amH HOUSECreso Pharma transaction update and Convertibe Note IssueHMX8:54amHAMMERHigh Grade Results and New Targets at Mt Isa East JVIR19:05amIRISMETALSAdditional Aeromagnetic Targets at KookynieKNI8:38amKUNIKORingerike Stream Sediment Sampling Identifies Four TargetsKWR8:28amKINGWESTExcellent High-Grade Gold Intersections at Selkirk DepositM8S8:19amM8SUSTAINQuarterly Activities Report & App 4C -30.06.2022(Revised)MAU9:07amMAGNET RESTrading HaltNCZ9:49amNEWCENTURCentury Operations Update and Solar Power MOUNHE9:08amNOBLHELIUMNorth Rukwa Farmout Process CommencesNRZ9:44amNEURIZERSA Gov grants exclusive right to negotiate rail accessNUH9:17amNUHEARASuspension from Official QuotationPRX8:48amPRODGOLVariation to Agreement with StocktonPUR9:17amPURSUITMINWarrior Update MLEM & Ablett Sample ResultsRFR9:27amRAFAELLATrading HaltRLT9:14amRENERGENRENERGEN SWITCHES ON VIRGINIA GAS PLANTRMI9:48amRES MININGFinland Nickel and Lithium Projects Due Diligence AdvancesRNE9:52amRENUENERGYCH & WIRSOL to assess Solar-To-Hydrogen opportunitiesRPL10:18amREGALPTNRSEntitlement Offer Cleansing NoticeRPL10:12amREGALPTNRSEntitlement Offer Investor PresentationRPL10:10amREGALPTNRSEntitlement Offer Launch AnnouncementRPL9:15amREGALPTNRSTrading HaltRZI8:49amRAIZINVESTAugust 2022 - Key MetricsSCT9:12amSCOUTSECTrading HaltSKY10:02amSKYMETALSExceptional Ore Sorting Results at Tallebung Tin ProjectSP38:14amSPECTURRevised Terms for EGP Loan FacilitySPD8:19amSOUTHPALLBengwenyama PGM Drilling Programme Intersects UG2 ReefSRI8:18amSIPA RESZinc and Lead Mineralisation intersected at Barbwire TerraceSRZ11:02amSTELLARProspectusSVL9:49amSILVERMINE42.9Moz Silver Equiv. Resource for Bowdens UndergroundTAR9:32amTARUGAMINRare Earth Drilling Commenced at Mt CraigTBN9:38amTAMBORANTamboran Increases EP161 2C Contingent Gas Resource by 164%TBN9:34amTAMBORANT2H and T3H 30 Day Normalised Flow Rates UpdateTEE8:14amTOPENDOperational UpdateTEM8:25amTEMPESTMeleya Update - Drilling Commences At MasterTG18:24amTECHGENRIO Tinto farm-In & Joint VentureTMH8:19amTHEMRKTHLDEntitlement Offer BookletTON9:59amTRITONMINInvestment of A$5m from Shanghai Listed Shandong YulongTON9:22amTRITONMINTrading HaltTRP10:00amTISSUE REPSecond US Patent granted for GlucoprimeTYR8:37amTYRO PAYTransaction Value Update to 31 August 2022VMC9:34amVENUS METMangaroon Rare Earth Project Multiple Priority TargetsWBE9:50amWHITEBARK2022 Reserves and Contingent Resources ReportWCN10:13amWHITECLIFFPlacement Completed to Drive Li/REE ExplorationWEB9:55amWEBJETGoSee Strategy Day Investor PresentationWEB9:49amWEBJETWebBeds Strategy Day Investor PresentationWEB9:31amWEBJETWebjet OTA Strategy Day Investor PresentationWOA8:23amWIDE OPENSouth-East Asian Expansion ContinuesWRM8:55amWHITEROCKExcellent Gold Recovery Testwork with JORC Table


----------



## barney (6 September 2022)

11.25am Tuesday 6th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading1VG9:54amVICTORYWidespread Rare Earth Element System ConfirmedABX9:02amABXGROUPMajor Expansion of Rare Earth DiscoveryADX9:42amADXENERGYAnshof-3 Well Early Production To Commence Mid-OctoberAEV9:09amAVENIRATrading HaltANX9:18amANAXMETALSMassive Sulphides Intersected At EvelynAOA9:56amAUSMONField exploration commences for rare earth in SAAQC9:26amAUSPACCOALTrading HaltAQD11:22amAUSQUESTCopper Target at Hamilton to be Drill TestedAS28:16amASKARI METCopper Mineralised Footprint Expanded at Horry ProjectASP8:17amASPERMONT24th Consecutive Quarter of Subscriptions GrowthATL9:45amAPOLLO T&LAXX: Consultation on THL and Apollo's proposed undertakingATM8:27amANEKA TAMBReinstatement to QuotationAUQ9:32amALARA RESMajor Equipment Deliveries at Al Wash-hi Project SiteAUQ8:56amALARA RESSaudi Arabia Exploration Licence Bid UpdateBFG9:34amBELL FN GPBell Potter Emerging Leaders Conference 2022 - PresentationBNL8:15amBLUESTARAppointment of CFOBNZ10:08amBENZMININGBENZ SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETES C$12 MILLION BROKERED PLACEMENTBRB9:55amBREAKERGL1 Third Rig Mobilises To the Manna Lithium ProjectCHN8:18amCHALICESeismic Identifies Potential 1.6km Extension of GonnevilleCLH11:13amCOLL HOUSEConvening of Second Meeting of CreditorsCML10:49amCHASE MINEUPDATE ON RIGHTS ISSUE TIMETABLECPN8:18amCASPINExcellent Drill Results Continue at Serradella ProspectCPO8:18amCULPEOShallow High Grade Copper Up to 4% at Lana CorinaCWX8:16amCARAWINEThree New Bedrock Conductors Identified in the Fraser RangeDVP8:27amDEVELOPSulphur Springs Updated Mineral Resource EstimateE339:29amEAST33 LTDSuspension from QuotationERW9:58amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Grant of Andover West TenementEVR9:20amEVRESOURCEBroad Tin Zones From Drilling at Khartoum ProjectGCY9:26amGASCOYNEExceptional New Intercept Extends Never Never at DepthGDA8:11amGOODDRIGDA Board and Management on-market purchasesGGX9:31amGAS2GRIDUpdate on Legal Proceedings in FranceGRV8:10amGREENVALEGeothermal Potential of Millungera Basin ConfirmedHAS9:48amHASTTECHHAS Launches $100m Two Tranche Placement and $10m SPPICG8:12amINCA MINLSExploration Gaining Momentum at Jean Elson IOCG ProjectIMM9:21amIMMUTEPNew investigator-initiated ph2 trial in Soft Tissue SarcomaINF8:25amINF LITHIBoard Changes and Permitting UpdateIPL8:49amINCITEC PV2022 Investor Day PresentationIPX9:50amIPERIONXTrading HaltKAR9:10amKAROONUpdate on Bauna Intervention CampaignKFM8:15amKINGFISHERSignificant Clay REE Mineralisation Confirmed at Mick WellLYK8:15amLYKOSMETALLykos identifies polymetallic shear zones at SinjakovoMFG8:50amMAG FINCFunds Under Management - August 2022MM88:14amMED METALSStep out drilling confirms extensions Harbour ViewOCC9:15amORTHOCELLTrading HaltPEC9:34amPERPET RESTrading HaltPFE8:14amPANTERAHellcat drilling completedPGO10:26amPACGOLDTrading HaltPGO10:21amPACGOLDPause in TradingPNR8:40amPANTOROPractical completion achieved at Norseman Gold ProjectPNT9:47amPANTHERTrading HaltPOD8:16amPODIUMCentral Ore Zone Drill Results Hit High GradePOS10:16amPOSEIDONWindarra Gold Tailings Heads of AgreementPPG8:40amPRO PACFY 2022 Investor presentationPPG8:40amPRO PACPreliminary Final ReportQGL10:00amQNTMGRPHTEPause in TradingRML8:38amRESOLMINPreliminary Results from Tourmaline RidgeRRL8:16amREGISDuketon Site Visit PresentationRRR8:11amREVOLVERDianne dazzles as Heli-EM survey reveals new drill targetsSDF8:49amSTEADFASTSPP Opens TodaySMI8:17amNew Gold Intercepts Exceed Previous Grades and ThicknessesSOR9:55amSTRAT ELESOR Success in Generating Electricity from MoistureSRI10:11amSIPA RESGold Drill Targets Defined at WarralongSXE8:11amSTH X ELECAtlassian Australian HQ Contract AwardSYN11:04amSYNERGIAENCambay Operations UpdateTOE8:14amTORO ENERGToro intersects More Massive Nickel SulphidesTOR9:00amTORQUE METTrading HaltTRT8:56amTODDRIVEREM and Drilling Update - Nerramyne Cu-PGE ProjectTUL9:23amTULLARESPractical completion achieved at Norseman Gold ProjectTUL9:00amTULLARESPNR: Practical completion achieved at Norseman Gold ProjectUBI10:09amUNI BIOSENMarket UpdateUCM9:56amUSCOMChina Guidelines Recommend USCOM for Acute HF MonitoringWIA9:17amWIAPlacement to raise $6.6 millionWNX8:44amWELLNEXTrading UpdateXST9:42amXSTATEADX: Anshof-3 Well Early Production To Commence Mid-OctoberYRL8:10amYANDALInitial Mineral Resource Estimate of 75,000oz Au at SuccessZNC8:56amZENITH MINZenith Defines New Ni-Cu-PGE Drill Target


----------



## barney (7 September 2022)

Late today. Doing real work to pay for all my poorly performing Stocks, lol.   3.10pm Wednesday 7th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeadingA3D9:53amAURORALABSSuccessful Completion of Print Demonstration CampaignAGG8:08amANGLOGOLDRRL: Tropicana Site Visit PresentationAGN8:11amARGENICAArgenica Receives Ethics Approval To Commence Phase 1 TrialAHC10:35amAUS HEALTHAustco Healthcare Investor PresentationALK9:11amALKANECopper Enriched Zone Near Surface at KaiserALY8:10amALCHEMYRESNative Title Agreements Executed - Karonie & Lake RebeccaANP9:07amANTISENSEATL1102 Revised Clinical Development Plans PresentationANP9:01amANTISENSEATL1102 Revised Plans accelerate reporting of unblinded dataAQC12:27pmAUSPACCOALUnderwritten Entitlement Offer - UpdateAQC9:50amAUSPACCOALExtension of Trading HaltAUC9:28amAUC Intersects Further High-Grade Gold in Regional DrillingAUQ8:12amALARA RESSaudi Arabia Exploration Licence Bid UpdateBCA9:50amBLK CANYONThick manganese intersections at Flanagan BoreBEM8:11amBLACKEARTHBEM Commences Study to Build Battery Anode Material PlantBKT9:00amBLACKROCKSpecial Mining Licence Awarded for MahengeBPM8:10amBPM MINClaw project granted with early gold exploration potentialBRU2:29pmBURUENERGYCorporate PresentationBYE9:35amBYRON ENERProduction UpdateCAZ8:48amCAZALY RESDiamond Drilling Commences at Vanrock ProjectCNB9:37amCARNABYRESMount Hope Discovery - 75m @ 1.7% CopperCOI8:24amCOMETRIDGETrading HaltCWX9:50amCARAWINEBCA: Thick manganese intersections at Flanagan BoreDCX9:57amDISCOVEXGreater Duchess Update - CNBDDR9:53amDICKERDATASPP Offer BookletDRO9:15amDRONEISREW Panel AppointmentDXN9:15amDXNLIMITEDTrading HaltE331:15pmEAST33 LTDReinstatement to QuotationE331:15pmEAST33 LTDProspectusE331:15pmEAST33 LTDLaunch of Fully Underwritten Entitlement OfferEGL2:23pmENVN GROUPConversion of Performance RightsEMN8:09amEUROMNGNSEEMN Confirms Arrival of Demonstration Plant Modules at SiteESK9:36amETHERSTACKEtherstack signs A$1.7mAustralian Defence Follow-on ContractEVR11:41amEVRESOURCEEV Secures 100% of Shaw River Lithium ProjectFRS8:16amFORRESTLithium drilling to commence at ForrestaniaGBZ9:25amGBMRESOURCTrading HaltGDC9:25amGLOBALDATAEtix Everywhere exchanges on 2.7 MW data centres in FranceGRX9:24amGREENXMETAECT Arbitration Statement of Reply Now LodgedHAS9:47amHASTTECH$110m Placement to Accelerate Yangibana Project DevelopmentHRZ9:05amHORIZONExcellent Drilling Results from Pinner Gold ProspectHTG9:51amHARVESTTGHarvest Wins Two-Year Contract With European Defence ForceHZN9:07amHOR OILGood Oil Conference PresentationIGO9:16amIGOLIMITEDSGQ: Significant Lithium Potential at Mt AlexanderJGH9:18amJADE GASJade to Provide Gas Expertise to Tavan Tolgoi Coal MineKFE12:33pmKOGIRONConclusion of Institutional InvestmentKGD9:03amKULALithium Pegmatite Targets Identified at BrunswickLIT9:42amLITHIUMAUSEnvirostream signs agreement with LG Energy SolutionLKE9:37amLAKE RESCEO and Managing Director AppointmentLNK8:11amLINK ADMINUpdate on Scheme - Second Court Hearing TimingLPM9:51amLITHPLUSInvestor PresentationLRS8:22amLATRESFurther high-grade Lithium encountered in Colina DrillingMAU9:38amMAGNET RESRaises funds to progress Laverton projectMM19:06amMIDASDrilling Completed at Midas' Newington Lithium-Gold ProjectMMG8:11amMONGERGOLDInaugural Exploration Program Commenced at Brisk Lit ProjectMRR8:09amMINREXRESNew High Grade Lithium Rock Chips at Tambourah North ProjectMTS9:36amMETCASHLTD2022 Annual General Meeting and Trading UpdateMXT3:04pmMETMASTERUpdate - Dividend/Distribution - MXTNSB8:12amNEUROSCIENHREC decision to not approve Phase I Clinical TrialNWM9:18amNORWESTMINTrading HaltOCC9:56amORTHOCELLAppointment of Exclusive Australian Distributor for RemplirOKU12:02pmOKLO RESCourt Approves SchemeORN9:44amORION MINAgreement reached with IDC for Okiep pre-development fundingPAA9:02amPHARMAUSTFirst Patient in US Canine Cancer Trials Begins TreatmentPGY9:07amPILOTGood Oil Conference PresentationPOS8:50amPOSEIDONWindarra Gold Tailings Heads of Agreement - re-lodgementPPG8:59amPRO PACReinstatement to Official QuotationPPG8:58amPRO PACINSTITUTIONAL ENTITLEMENT OFFER COMPLETIONPRX8:19amPRODGOLRenounceable Rights Issue Offer MemorandumPRX8:15amPRODGOLUnderwritten Rights Issue to Raise up to appr $11.65 MillionPTX8:44amPRESCIENTPTX strategic collaboration with MD Anderson Cancer CenterRAP1:53pmRESAPPScheme Meeting - Chairman's Address & PresentationRBD7:30amRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands announces retirement of its CEO And CFOREC8:12amRECHARGEDRILLING TO RESUME AT BRANDY HILL SOUTHRED8:10amRED 5 LTDRed 5 Ore Reserve and Mineral Resource StatementRFR9:08amRAFAELLASuspension from Official QuotationRPL10:21amREGALPTNRSCompletion of Institutional Component of Entitlement OfferRRL8:08amREGISTropicana Site Visit PresentationRVR12:55pmREDRIVERHillgrove Operations UpdateSCT12:58pmSCOUTSECInvestor PresentationSCT12:56pmSCOUTSECReinstatement to QuotationSCT12:50pmSCOUTSECPlacement Completion and Rights Issue LaunchSCT11:02amSCOUTSECSuspension from QuotationSGQ8:56amST GEORGESignificant Lithium Potential at Mt AlexanderSMX8:44amS-MATTERSAppendix 4D and Half Year ReportSTK8:57amSTRICKLANDNew Oxide Gold, New Baxter's Prospect & Native Title UpdateSTX9:58amSTRIKE ENEStrike Good Oil PresentationTBA10:01amTOMBOLATrue North Tenement Acquisition - Transaction UpdateTHR8:10amTHORMININGExploration UpdateTMS8:10amTENNANTUp to 54.5% Copper in Massive Sulphides at BluebirdTON9:55amTRITONMIN$8.5m Capital Raising to Accelerate Development of Ancuabe


----------



## barney (8 September 2022)

1.15pm Thursday 8th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading5EA8:11am5EADVANCED5EA EXECUTES RESEARCH AGREEMENT ON SOLAR ENERGY SYSTEMSAEV9:48amAVENIRAPlacement to Raise up to $2.1 millionALM9:10amALMAMETALSEast Kimberley Access Agreements Signed with BalanggarraAQC10:09amAUSPACCOALUpdate on Entitlement Offer and Receipt of Non-Binding OfferASM12:35pmAUSSTRATMFirst sale of Neodymium Praseodymium metalASN8:57amANSON RESParadox Lithium Project DFS Confirms Outstanding EconomicsASR8:08amASRANew World Metals Investor PresentationAUQ8:50amALARA RESSaudi Arabia Exploration Licence Bid ResultAW18:55amAWMETALSOutstanding Drilling Results Continue at StormAZY10:02amANTIPA MINTrading HaltAZY9:58amANTIPA MINPause in TradingBDM8:36amBURGUNDYDMBurgundy Strikes Yellow at Blina as Bulk Sampling Ramps UpBUR8:09amBURLEY MINBUR Granted Highly Prospective Pilbara Exploration LicenceBVR8:55amBELLAVISTAFirst drilling program hits target and extends zoneCAD8:09amCAENEUSPhase 2 Drilling Completed at PardooCAV8:08amCARNAVALENew zones discovered along high-grade corridor at KookynieCGF8:32amCHALLENGERCLC launches subordinated notes offerCHR8:30amCHARGERCharger advances Medcalf Lithium Prospect towards DrillingCHZ9:36amCHESSERBougouda maiden mineral resource estimateCOI10:15amCOMETRIDGEPlacement Investor PresentationCOI10:11amCOMETRIDGESuccessful $24 million placement to advance Mahalo blocksDEG11:02amDEGREYInvestor Presentation - Prefeasibility StudyDEG8:10amDEGREYPrefeasibility Study Outcomes - Mallina Gold ProjectDOR9:29amDORIEMUSSuspension from Official QuotationENX8:58amENEGEXNi-Cu-PGE Exploration Potential at Hart ProjectEOS9:57amELEC OPTICReinstatement to Official QuotationEOS9:19amELEC OPTICFY22 Half Year ResultsEOS9:19amELEC OPTICAppendix 4D & Half Year Financial StatementsEUR8:14amEUROLITHEVR: High-Grade Lithium Samples up to 3.24% at Austrian ProjEVR8:14amEVRESOURCEHigh-Grade Lithium Samples up to 3.24% at Austrian ProjectsFEG8:15amFAR EASTWOYLA PROJECT UPDATE - IPPKH (BORROW-USE) LICENCE GRANTEDGBZ12:37pmGBMRESOURCMalmsbury JV Project Exploration UpdateGCY8:18amGASCOYNEGold Resources Increase by 15.6% to 1.37MozGQG8:12amGQGPARTNRSFUM as at 31 August 2022GSN9:49amGREATSOUTHNew gold targets identified along strike of Southern StarHCH10:01amHOT CHILIStrong, New Cu-Ag Drill Results from San AntonioHGH7:31amHEARTLANDCompletion of Heartland SPP offerHLA9:53amHEALTHIAInvestor Presentation New Acquisitions and Capital RaisingHLA9:53amHEALTHIANew Acquisitions and $15 Million Capital RaisingHLA8:58amHEALTHIATrading HaltHVY9:29amHEAVY MINTrading HaltIDA8:10amINDIANARESHigh-Grade Rare Earth Mineralisation ConfirmedIMU8:54amIMUGENEImugene doses first patient in nextHERIZON Phase 2 trialIOU10:03amIOUPAYIOUpay Signs Strategic Partnership Agreement with IDSBIPX10:05amIPERIONXIperionX Completes $24 Million PlacementIVR9:11amINVESTIGATHigh Grade Rare Earth Discovery at ApolloIVX9:37amINVIONPhotosoft Shows Activity Against Zika VirusIXR9:17amIONICRAREUK Government Grant of 1.7 million GBPKFE9:27amKOGIRONAddition of Goldsworthy East Iron Ore ProjectKNG9:39amKINGMINLTDDrilling Underway at Allamber Uranium ProjectLNK9:44amLINK ADMINUpdate on Scheme - ACCC ClearanceLNK9:31amLINK ADMINAXX: Dye & Durham acquisition of Link unopposed with divestLPI9:01amLITHPOWINTTrading HaltMCM10:58amMCMININGPause in TradingMGA8:42amMETALSGROVPre-Drilling Surface Mapping Underway at Lithium ProjectMTC8:10amMETALSTECHSilver Assay Results Received for UGA-42 at SturecNUH9:49amNUHEARAReinstatement to QuotationNUH9:49amNUHEARANuheara Announces $2.5Million Follow-on Funding From RealtekOKU12:19pmOKLO RESScheme Becomes EffectivePEC10:11amPERPET RESPerpetual Successfully Undertakes Placement of $1.6 millionPGO10:00amPACGOLDSpectacular Visible Gold Intersected in Step-Out DrillingPLY12:24pmPLAYSIDEFY22 Results PresentationPNT9:40amPANTHERCapital Raising Not ProceedingPTM11:07amPLAT MGMTFunds Under Management - AugustPVW11:20amPVWRESLTDPresentation - New World Metals Investment SeriesPVW9:42amPVWRESLTDTanami REE Drilling Campaign Produces Initial ResultsPXA8:34amPEXAGROUPPEXA continues UK expansion with Optima Legal acquisitionRDT10:57amRED DIRTInvestor PresentationREE9:37amRARE XTrading HaltSB29:19amSALTERBROSSB2 Announces On-market Share Buy BackSI68:09amSIXSIG METBotswana Update (Regional Exploration & Acquisitions)SLS8:10amSOLSTICESignificant Gold Mineralisation in RC Drilling at HobbesSMS8:13amSTAR MINDiamond drilling at Tumblegum South Gold Project beginsSRR8:56amSARAMASarama Drills 34m @ 1.65g/t Au In New Oxide ZoneSUH9:37amSTH HEM MISoil Sampling Results - Colina2 Gold / Copper ProjectSVM8:26amSOVEREIGNAC Drilling Indentifies High-Grade Mineralisation At DepthTCG9:16amTURACOGOLDGeophysics Demonstrate Scale of Satama Gold DiscoveryTEM8:09amTEMPESTOrion DHEM Survey And Assays Confirm Project PotentialTOR9:26amTORQUE METHigh-Grade Gold Demonstrates Strong Growth at Paris ProjectTYR9:36amTYRO PAYTyro Rejects Non-Binding Indicative ProposalWC19:46amWESTCOBARReinstatement to QuotationWC19:45amWESTCOBARResponse to ASX Price and Volume QueryWC19:45amWESTCOBARAcquisition of Salazar Rare Earths ProjectWIN9:30amWIDGIEConfidence in Gillett Grows with Impressive Assay ResultsXTC9:23amXANTIPPESouthern Cross Soil Samples Results


----------



## barney (9 September 2022)

11.50am Friday 9th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​AC8​11:36:00​AUSCANN​Increase to EuroCann Facility & Sale of Wangara Premises​AGE​09:10:00​​First Step in Pursuing Resource Growth at Samphire​ALM​09:34:00​ALMAMETALS​Trading Halt​ARL​08:17:00​ARDEARES​Kalgoorlie Nickel Project Strategy Update​AS2​08:16:00​ASKARI MET​South Central Barrow Creek Field Program Complete​AUI​09:42:00​A.U.INV​2022 Share Purchase Plan Booklet​BAS​09:21:00​BASS OIL​2022 Half Year Results​BBX​10:00:00​BBXMINERAL​Mineralisation extended 100m further west of Adelar target​BC8​08:20:00​BLACK CAT​High-grade Infill and Extensions at Kavanagh​BKT​09:16:00​BLACKROCK​Black Rock Signs Conditional Framework Agreement with Urbix​CBE​08:55:00​COBRE​Significant Further Copper Mineralisation Intersected​CEL​10:33:00​CHAL EXP​Challenger Secures Capital Raising at 30% Premium to Market​CIP​10:35:00​CEN I REIT​September 2022 Distribution Declaration​CIP​10:29:00​CEN I REIT​Dividend/Distribution - CIP​CLZ​09:22:00​CLASSICMIN​Reinstatement to Quotation​CLZ​09:22:00​CLASSICMIN​Classic secures $10 million to take Kat Gap to production​COF​10:09:00​CENTOREIT​Dividend/Distribution - COF​DUI​09:41:00​DUI​2022 Share Purchase Plan Booklet​DXN​09:10:00​DXNLIMITED​Suspension from Official Quotation​EDE​09:35:00​EDEN INNOV​Investor Presentation​FSF​07:31:00​FONTERRA​Fonterra provides earnings guidance, milk collection update​GBZ​10:07:00​GBMRESOURC​$10m Funding to Advance Drummond Basin Exploration​GGE​09:51:00​GRAND GULF​Jesse 1A Flow Test Update​HHI​09:19:00​H HOUSE​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​HHI​09:19:00​H HOUSE​Suspension Lifted​HZN​11:35:00​HOR OIL​Block 22/12 WZ6-12 Workover and Drilling programme update​IMA​10:05:00​IMAGE RES​ACCESS AGREEMENT FOR BOONANARRING MINING EXTENSION​KFM​09:15:00​KINGFISHER​Trading Halt​LNY​08:58:00​LANEWAY​First Gold Pour at Georgetown from Agate Creek Mine​LPI​11:12:00​LITHPOWINT​LPI raises A$25 million via successful Placement​LYN​09:57:00​LYCAON​Bow River Gravity Inversion Results​MIN​08:16:00​MINERALRES​Response to media speculation​MQR​09:38:00​MARQUEE​Kibby Basin Lithium Project Update​MYL​10:29:00​MALLEERES​Avebury Site Update​NSB​09:48:00​NEUROSCIEN​CEO Resignation​NTM​09:44:00​NTMIN​Calvert South Prospect - Drilling Update​NWM​10:23:00​NORWESTMIN​Capital raising​NWM​10:23:00​NORWESTMIN​Proposed issue of securities - NWM​NXL​10:17:00​NUIX LTD​Pause in Trading​NXM​08:17:00​NEXUS MINS​Crusader-Templar Diamond Drilling Unlocks Geology Model​PBH​09:39:00​POINTSBET​PointsBet takes first bet in Maryland​PCL​08:17:00​PANCONT​Namibia PEL 37​RAD​08:58:00​RADIOPHARM​FDA grants Orphan drug status to RAD DUNP19 for Osteosarcoma​RCR​09:05:00​RINCONRES​Trading Halt​RDN​09:45:00​RAIDEN RES​Driller secured and heritage survey completed at Mt Sholl​RHC​09:29:00​RAMSAY​Termination of Discussions - Ramsay Sime Darby​RHY​08:20:00​RHYTHM BIO​Director Share Sale To Institutional Funds Manager​SMI​09:07:00​​Completion of Placement​SOP​09:25:00​SYNERTEC​Trading Halt​SUM​09:31:00​SUMMIT​Summit expands footprint at Stallion REE Project​TOU​10:32:00​TLOUENERGY​ASIC Investigation​TOU​10:24:00​TLOUENERGY​Pause in Trading​WEC​08:29:00​WHITE ENER​Court of Appeal decides in favour of BCBCS' application​WNX​09:02:00​WELLNEX​Wellnex Life Acquires Teeth Whitening Brand Mr Bright​YAL​08:13:00​YANCOAL​HKEx - Hong Kong takeovers code - End of offer period​YAL​08:13:00​YANCOAL​HKEx- Yankuang Energy - Termination of potential transaction​


----------



## barney (12 September 2022)

11.20am Monday 12th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading14D8:18am1414DEGREEAnnouncement EGM RequisitionA2M7:31amA2 MILKSAMR registration updateA2M7:30amA2 MILKSM1:Synlait provides SAMR update current registration renewALX9:22amATLSRTERIAResponse to Media SpeculationANP9:15amANTISENSEDosing commenced in DMD combination therapy studyANX8:58amANAXMETALSSignificant Increase for Salt Creek ResourceATC8:10amALTECH CHEAltech - Silumina Anodes Project UpdateATX9:33amAMPLIACEO ResignationAUN8:52amAURUMIN242.7m @ 1.20g/t Au at Two Mile Hill, from Final AssaysAZY10:18amANTIPA MINSuccessful $9M Placement and Launch of $3M SPPBC88:14amBLACK CATDrilling Commences at Balagundi Cu-Zn-Pb-Au ProjectBNL8:16amBLUESTARSammons 315310C Well Drilling UpdateBNL8:16amBLUESTARHelium Well Permitting Update - Galactica - PegasusBOT9:49amBOTANIXIssue of First $7.0m Tranche of A$7.5m Placement CompletedBRX8:16amBELARAROXBelara High Grade MineralisationCML9:44amCHASE MINEProspectus Entitlement OfferCOI9:39amCOMETRIDGEGalilee Basin PCAs awarded to Comet and Vintage JVDAL8:16amDALAROOMultiple Lead Zinc Sulphide Intersections at Browns ProspectDRE9:06amDREDNOUGHTStar of Mangaroon Acquisition & ConsolidationDRM9:16amDEMETALCopper results from Jumbuck Shoot at JerichoDVP8:58amDEVELOPANX: Significant Increase for Salt Creek ResourceDXN9:53amDXNLIMITEDReinstatement to Official QuotationDXN9:52amDXNLIMITEDUpdate on Sale of Business Assets of DXNEEG9:03amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations Update - IP30 RatesESS8:14amESSENMETALBC8: Drilling Commences at Balagundi Cu-Zn-Pb-Au ProjectEXR9:24amELIXIR NRGCBM Operations UpdateGAS9:33amSTATE GASState Gas to drill new horizontal wellGNE7:30amGENESIS NZGenesis Appoints Malcolm Johns as Chief ExecutiveHE89:11amHELIOSUpdate - Presidio 52 No.1 Well CompletionHLA9:19amHEALTHIASuccessful Completion of Institutional Entitlement OfferHVY10:22amHEAVY MINScoping Study - Port Gregory Garnet ProjectICL9:59amICENIGOLDMineralised Magnetic Target @ Nth 1IMU9:04amIMUGENETrading HaltIND8:14amINDUSTRIALStockyard MOU Delivering Premium Silica to PV Glass IndustryIXR9:11amIONICRAREMining Licence Application Process Commenced at MakuutuKCC8:11amKINCORACOPKincora Investor Presentation - MMC Cutting EdgeKKO9:33amKINETIKOExploration UpdateKOR8:12amKORAB RESRenewal of Mg/EV metals licence - lithium & REO reviewLEL8:17amLITHENERGYFirst Hole Underway in Landmark Lithium Brine DrillingLKY9:06amLOCKSLEYExploration UpdateLNK8:58amLINK ADMINTrading HaltLSR8:11amLODESTARDrilling Commences at Ned's CreekLTR9:01amLIONTOWNLetter of Award for Kathleen Valley Hybrid Power StationM2R8:15amMIRAMARHigh-Grade & Visible Gold Intersected at GlandoreM3M8:17amM3MININGM3 Mining commences maiden drilling program at EdjudinaMAF10:19amMA FIN GRPPause in TradingMHK8:12amMETALHAWKDrilling Extends Target Zone at ToranaMIN8:22amMINERALRESPNR: Initial Results from Norseman Lithium JVMZZ8:21amMATADORMatador Mining Defines Diamond Drill Targets at MalachiteNIC9:59amNICKLINDUSHengjaya Mine Resource UpgradeNML8:35amContinued high grade gold from Mt Carlton drillingOEL8:32amOTTOENERGYGrowth Activities Boosting OutputPNN9:51amPOWERMINTrading HaltPNR8:22amPANTOROInitial Results from Norseman Lithium JVPPG8:21amPRO PACRetail Offer BookletRDT9:49amRED DIRTYinnetharra Lithium Project AcquisitionREE10:00amRARE XPOSITIVE SCOPING STUDY FOR CUMMINS RANGE RARE EARTHS PROJECTRF110:10amREGAL INVProposed new investment strategy for RF1RFF10:05amRURALFUNDSInvestor Roadshow Presentation including macadamia leaseRFF9:32amRURALFUNDSMacadamia orchard leaseSBR8:16amSABRE RESSherlock Bay - Strong Conductors Indicate Massive SulphidesSFG11:11amSEAFARMSTrading UpdateSFG9:54amSEAFARMSPause in TradingSFX8:12amSHEFF RESThunderbird Construction 38% CompleteSGR9:56amSTAR ENTTrading HaltSM17:31amSYNLAITA2M: SAMR registration updateSM17:30amSYNLAITSynlait provides SAMR update current registration renewedSMN9:07amSTRUCT MONTrading HaltSOR8:18amSTRAT ELESOR Robotic Security Agreement with HoneywellSPL9:20amSTARPHARMANew clinical data for DEP cabazitaxel in prostate cancerSVL10:02amSILVERMINENew Gold Zone Expands at BowdensTG18:21amTECHGENJohn Bull Gold Discovery Confirmed.TIE8:36amTIETTO$49.3 Million Placement AgreementTSO8:41amTESORO RESEl Zorro high-grade gold results define new drill targetsTUL9:49amTULLARESLithium JV Initial Drill ResultsTUL8:22amTULLARESPNR: Initial Results from Norseman Lithium JVVEN9:39amVINENERGYGalilee Basin PCAs awarded to Comet and Vintage JV


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

12.20pm Wednesday 14th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1MC​08:04:00​MORELLA​Airborne geophysics exploration underway in the Pilbara​ADD​08:03:00​ADAVALE​Approvals Advanced for Drilling at Lake Surprise Project​ADR​09:38:00​ADHERIUM​Trading Halt​ALX​11:25:00​ATLSRTERIA​Acquisition of Interest in Chicago Skyway Presentation​ALX​11:22:00​ATLSRTERIA​Acquisition of Interest in Chicago Skyway Announcement​APW​10:30:00​AIMSPROSEC​Variation of Takeover Bid​APZ​09:27:00​ASPEN​Successful Completion of Institutional Placement​AQC​10:19:00​AUSPACCOAL​Non-Binding Indicative Proposal​AQC​10:18:00​AUSPACCOAL​Entitlement Offer Update and Opening of Entitlement Offer​AQC​09:57:00​AUSPACCOAL​Pause in Trading​AQC​09:55:00​AUSPACCOAL​Entitlement Offer Booklet​ARC​09:21:00​ARC FUNDS​ARC Emerging Managers to Launch as Unlisted Fund​ARD​08:04:00​ARGENT MIN​Maiden JORC Resource Over Mt Dudley Prospect - Updated​ASN​10:03:00​ANSON RES​Cane Creek 32-1 Initial Assay Results Confirm Li Rich Brine​ATC​08:08:00​ALTECH CHE​To Commercialise 100MWh Sodium Alumina Solid State Batteries​BDM​09:20:00​BURGUNDYDM​Burgundy Commences Maison Mazerea Branded Diamond Sales​BGP​07:31:00​BRISCOE​BGP Addendum to Half Year Results​BGP​07:31:00​BRISCOE​BGP Half Year Results to 31 July 2022​BIT​09:39:00​BIOTRON​Bit225 Covid-19 Human Study Commenced​BLG​10:04:00​BLUGLASS​BLG Invited to Join World Leading GaN Lighting Consortium​BYE​09:07:00​BYRON ENER​Annual Independent Reserves and Resources Report​CKA​08:55:00​COKAL​Achieves Important Milestone, Breaking Ground at BBM Mine​CLV​08:07:00​CLOVER​Clover 2022 Full Year Results Market Announcement​CLV​08:07:00​CLOVER​Clover 2022 Results Presentation​CLV​08:07:00​CLOVER​Clover 2022 Appendix 4E​CU6​09:31:00​CLARITY PH​First participants imaged in SAR-Bombesin trial​DEX​09:19:00​DUKEEXPLOR​Company Strategy Update​EPY​08:44:00​EARLYPAY​CEO retirement and transition plan​FAU​10:02:00​FIRST AU​Talga Joint Venture and Farm-in Agreement Commences​FHE​08:05:00​FRONT ENER​Major milestone as water access confirmed for green hydrogen​GIB​09:43:00​GIBBRIVER​Exploration Update - New Phosphate Tenements​GPR​09:46:00​GEO PAC​Suspension from Quotation​IGL​08:09:00​IVEGROUP​Highly accretive acquisition of Ovato assets completed​IGO​08:06:00​IGOLIMITED​MOH: Moho - Rare Earths Exploration Overview​IMM​08:14:00​IMMUTEP​Clinical Development Update for Eftilagimod Alpha​ITM​09:23:00​ITECHMIN​99.99% Spherical and Flake Graphite Produced from Campoona​KGL​10:05:00​KGL​Bellbird Deposit Mineral Resources Update​KIN​08:04:00​KIN MINING​Kin Raises $4m Following Completion of Rights Issue​KPG​09:07:00​KELLYPRTNR​2022 Financial Year Special Dividend 2 of 2​KPG​09:07:00​KELLYPRTNR​Sep 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2023 Financial Year​LKE​09:05:00​LAKE RES​Lake Resources Update on Kachi Pilot Plant​MAU​08:03:00​MAGNET RES​Blue Cap Mining to undertake early works​MCE​08:05:00​MATRIX CE​Matrix signs joint development agreement with Rio​MEI​10:23:00​METEORIC​Juruena Gold Project Variation of Sale Terms​MKL​11:02:00​MIGHTYKING​MK and East Side Games Launch Star Trek Lower Decks​MLD​10:08:00​MACALTD​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​MLD​10:07:00​MACALTD​Thiess Intention to Waive Conditions​MOH​08:06:00​MOHO RES​Moho - Rare Earths Exploration Overview​MRC​09:30:00​MIN.COMMOD​MOU with GMA and Transition to Finished Products at Tormin​NOX​08:09:00​NOXOPHARM​Novel Dual-cell Therapy Results in Pancreatic Cancer​PCG​09:49:00​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management - 31 August 2022​PNN​11:06:00​POWERMIN​Share Placement to accelerate work program at Salta Li​REC​10:22:00​RECHARGE​Amended-Broad Shallow Zones of Nickel and Cooper​RML​09:02:00​RESOLMIN​Strategic Placement and Director Appointment​SMN​10:03:00​STRUCT MON​Funds raised to accelerate CVM commercialisation strategy​SNX​08:36:00​SIERRA NEV​SNX commences 5000m RC drill program at Nevada gold projects​SP3​12:09:00​SPECTUR​Spectur Business Update Investor Briefing​SRN​10:24:00​SUREFIRE​High grade Lead and Silver in Rock Chips at Kooline Project​TG6​09:10:00​TGMETALS​Priority Nickel Sulphide targets defined at Lake Johnston​TIE​09:04:00​TIETTO​Abujar Gold Project September Construction Update​TZN​09:46:00​TERRAMIN​Suspension from Quotation​VBS​10:56:00​VECTUS BIO​Completion of Phase Ia for VB0004​WNX​08:57:00​WELLNEX​Investor Presentation​WNX​08:53:00​WELLNEX​SPP Offer Open and Trading Update​WNX​08:52:00​WELLNEX​Share Purchase Plan Booklet​WRM​09:04:00​WHITEROCK​Free Loyalty Options Offer - Last Days​


----------



## barney (15 September 2022)

12.20pm Thursday 15th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​A1M​09:19:00​A1MINESLTD​Drilling Commences at the Marymia Gold & Copper Project, WA​AGH​09:54:00​ALTHEA​Althea Launches Next Generation Products​AOU​09:01:00​AUROCH MIN​Nevada Lithium Project Update​ASN​09:25:00​ANSON RES​Trading Halt​ATU​09:53:00​​Entitlement Offer to Raise A$4.15m​ATU​09:28:00​​Trading Halt​ATU​09:21:00​​Prospectus​AVL​09:25:00​AUSTVANAD​Results at Coates Ni-Cu-PGE Project Confirm Prospectivity​BCA​08:29:00​BLK CANYON​Thick intervals of manganese enriched shale intersected​BME​10:09:00​BLACKMOUNT​Operations Update​BML​09:27:00​BOABMETALS​Accommodation Camp Secured for Sorby Hills​BMO​10:34:00​BASTIONMIN​Priority Target at Capote Returns Significant Potential​BNL​09:11:00​BLUESTAR​COGCC Approves Four Development Wells- Galactica-Pegasus​BRB​08:17:00​BREAKER​Share Divestment (GL1)​BSX​08:25:00​BLACKSTONE​LCA Outcomes-Lowest CO2 Emission Nickel Precursor Flowsheet​CBL​08:32:00​CTRLBIONIC​CEO Resignation​CCR​08:51:00​CREDIT CLR​CCR ACHIEVES RECORD REVENUE IN AUGUST, WINS AI AWARD​CHR​09:20:00​CHARGER​Trading Halt​CNJ​09:22:00​CONICO LTD​Ryberg Project Update​CPM​08:23:00​COOPERMET​King Solomon continues to deliver significant Cu-Au​CPN​08:16:00​CASPIN​Wide Zones of High-Grade Rhodium at Serradella PGE Discovery​CTP​09:09:00​CENT PETRL​CUE: Cue signs new East Coast Gas Supply Agreement​CTP​08:27:00​CENT PETRL​New East Coast Gas Supply Agreement with Shell Energy​CTP​08:08:00​CENT PETRL​NZO: NZ OIL & GAS SIGNS NEW EAST COAST GAS SUPPLY AGREEM​CUE​09:09:00​CUE​Cue signs new East Coast Gas Supply Agreement​CUE​08:27:00​CUE​New East Coast Gas Supply Agreement with Shell Energy​CUE​08:08:00​CUE​NZO: OIL & GAS SIGNS NEW EAST COAST GAS SUPPLY AGREEM​CWX​08:29:00​CARAWINE​BCA: Thick intervals of manganese enriched shale intersected​DCN​09:34:00​DACIANGOLD​Company Update​DCN​09:26:00​DACIANGOLD​GMD: Genesis declares its Offer for Dacian UNCONDITIONAL​DTZ​08:45:00​DOTZ NANO​Dotz secures $5.15m investment to accelerate R&D and Growth​EGH​09:55:00​EUR GROUP​Underwrting of DRP for Final Dividend​EMN​08:18:00​EUROMNGNSE​JORC Code - Feas. Study Effective Date 27-07-2022​EOL​11:39:00​ENERGY ONE​Energy One Capital raising for $7.5mil​EOL​09:09:00​ENERGY ONE​Trading Halt​EVR​09:43:00​EVRESOURCE​Further High-Grade Copper Samples at New Standard Project​FHS​11:28:00​FREHIL MIN​First 2,500t of Magnetite Concentrate Delivered​FME​08:15:00​FUTURE MET​Panton Ground Geophysics Underway & Drilling Set to Commence​FTL​08:49:00​FIRETAIL​Large-scale 25km Goldilocks Zone confirmed at Yalgoo​GL1​08:17:00​GLOBALLITH​BRB: Share Divestment (GL1)​GLA​09:33:00​GLADIATOR​Gladiator Targets Uranium Prospect Target at Eland Hill​GLH​08:24:00​GLOBALHE​Investor Presentation​GMD​09:34:00​GEN MINS​DCN: Company Update​GMD​09:26:00​GEN MINS​Genesis declares its Offer for Dacian UNCONDITIONAL​GTE​08:15:00​GREAT WEST​Interpreted Extension of Prospective Barwidgee Structure​HLA​09:13:00​HEALTHIA​Despatch of Retail Offer Booklet​HNG​09:54:00​HANCOCK GO​Dividend/Distribution - HNG​HNG​09:46:00​HANCOCK GO​DIVESTMENT UPDATE, DIVIDENDS DECLARATION AND BOARD UPDATE​HTG​08:52:00​HARVESTTG​HTG Deploys Nodestream Video Streaming on Vallianz Vessel​HYD​09:55:00​HYDRIX​Investor Presentation​HYD​09:52:00​HYDRIX​Entitlement Offer​HYD​09:20:00​HYDRIX​Trading halt​IG6​10:11:00​INTGRAPHIT​First product from pilot plant at Collie​IMI​08:23:00​INFINITY​Infinity Mining discover high grade Rubidium​IRX​09:20:00​INHALERX​Trading Halt​IVX​09:04:00​INVION​INV043 Effective Against Anal Cancer SCC In Vitro​JAN​09:06:00​JANISON​Cambridge University Press & Assessment deal signed​JMS​08:26:00​JUPITER M​Tshipi Declares ZAR550 million Interim FY2023 Dividend​KGD​09:08:00​KULA​Trading Halt​KSN​08:37:00​KINGSTON​Record Gold Production at Mineral Hill​KWR​09:37:00​KINGWEST​Lake Goongarrie Drilling Results and Corporate Update​LEG​08:14:00​LEGEND​New Prospective Areas Identified by Regional Aircore and EM​LEL​10:06:00​LITHENERGY​$15m Placement to Accelerate Lithium Drilling at Solaroz​LNK​08:26:00​LINK ADMIN​Update on Scheme - FIRB approval​MAY​10:35:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1ST Drilling Update​MEG​10:42:00​MEG​Rock samples at new REE Prospect at North Fork Project​MIO​09:55:00​MACARTHURM​Infinity Mining Discover High Grade Rubidium​MMG​09:39:00​MONGERGOLD​Investor Presentation - September 2022​MRC​09:16:00​MIN.COMMOD​MRC and Green Graphite Technologies Equity/Licence Agreement​MYR​09:29:00​MYER​FY22 Results - Release and Presentation​MYR​09:16:00​MYER​Appendix 4E - Annual Financial Report (FY22)​NHE​09:17:00​NOBLHELIUM​Substantial Increase In Landholding​NML​09:04:00​​22.7m at 22.7 g/t gold in third deposit at Crush Creek​NZO​09:09:00​NZ OIL&GAS​CUE: Cue signs new East Coast Gas Supply Agreement​NZO​08:27:00​NZ OIL&GAS​CTP: New East Coast Gas Supply Agreement with Shell Energy​NZO​08:08:00​NZ OIL&GAS​NEW ZEALAND OIL & GAS SIGNS NEW EAST COAST GAS SUPPLY AGREEM​PNM​08:19:00​PACIFICNML​Mining Lease Awarded for the Kolosori Nickel Project​PTB​10:21:00​PTB GROUP​FIRB Approval Received for PTB Scheme​PV1​09:48:00​PROVARIS​MOU with Total Eren - Co-operation on Green Hydrogen​REC​09:47:00​RECHARGE​Amended Broad Shallow Zones of Nickel at Brandy Hill South​RMS​08:16:00​RAMELIUS​Development Projects and Exploration Update​SCT​09:43:00​SCOUTSEC​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​SHV​09:30:00​SELECT​Select Harvests Limited- Crop, Market and Pollination Update​SOR​10:16:00​STRAT ELE​SOR AGM Presentation 2022​SRI​08:15:00​SIPA RES​Drilling to Commence at Skeleton Rocks Lithium Targets​SUV​09:11:00​SUVOSTRAT​Curtin Uni Initial Findings on HRM for Green Cement​SXE​08:14:00​STH X ELEC​SCEE Electrical Contract Awards​TBN​09:10:00​TAMBORAN​Trading Halt​TG1​11:24:00​TECHGEN​Successful Capital Raise of $2m​TMK​09:39:00​TMKENERGY​Outstanding Coal Intersection in Lower Coal Seam at SL-03R​TPD​09:39:00​TALONENERG​TMK:Outstanding Coal Intersect in Lower Coal Seam at SL-03R​TYR​08:46:00​TYRO PAY​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​VMM​08:49:00​VIRIDIS​Bindoon soil geochemistry verifies prospectivity​WBE​10:14:00​WHITEBARK​WBE completes $2.2m Capital Raising to fund Rex-4 completion​WIN​09:28:00​WIDGIE​Drilling Results Reaffirm Armstrong 2023 Production Aims​WWI​11:01:00​WEST WITS​Project 200 Trade-Off Studies Positive for the WBP​ZLD​08:26:00​ZELIRATHER​ZLDs Diabetic Nerve Pain Drug Trial Two-Thirds Enrolled​


----------



## barney (16 September 2022)

As @Joe Blow has mentioned, the site was down last night/today so the data is belated. Hopefully still of some use as a reference  

Post CLOSE: Friday 16th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeadingADR10:06amADHERIUMAdherium secures $13.5m in placement commitmentsADV8:15amARDIDENManaging Director ResignationALX9:11amATLSRTERIACompletion of Institutional Component of Entitlement OfferAR19:37amAUST RESAustral Board Approves Scoping Study for Lady ColleenAS28:21amASKARI METRC Results Confirm Southern Extension at BurracoppinASN10:08amANSON RESSuccessful $50M Placement to Accelerate Paradox DevelopmentAWV8:21amANOVAMETALManaging Director appointmentAZY8:37amANTIPA MINNewcrest Exercises Top-Up Right to Maintain 9.9% HoldingBBX9:29amBBXMINERALPlatinum mineralisation at Cupuacu targetCAD9:04amCAENEUSTrading HaltCOG8:25amCONOPERGRPFY22 Final Div Change to Timetable due to Public HolidayCRL11:33amCOMETComet Acquires Strategic Qld Copper Project from GlencoreCST9:26amCASTILERESNEW DISCOVERY ADDS 51,000oz OF GOLD TO ROVER 1 RESOURCECTP10:02amCENT PETRLFY2022 Annual ResultsCWY9:10amCLEANAWAYCompletion of Share Purchase PlanDEX8:17amDUKEEXPLORBundarra's Lone Hand RC Drilling AssaysDM19:52amDESERTMLSignificant Rare Earth Discovery ConfirmedDOW8:12amDOWNER EDIDowner awarded South Australian Housing Authority contractDRX12:09pmDIATREMEFurther export optionality identified for Galalar ProjectEMV11:03amEMVISIONEmployee Incentive Plan IssueEQR8:44amEQ RESMaterial Increase in Mt Carbine Ore ReserveFBR12:46pmFASTBRICKFBR General Meeting PresentationG1A9:07amGALENA MINAbra Construction 83% CompleteGAS10:00amSTATE GASState Gas spuds Rougemont-3 horizontal wellGL19:00amGLOBALLITHPositive Preliminary Metallurgical Testwork at MBLPGRV8:18amGREENVALEDevelopment Roadmap for Queensland ProjectsIMU12:21pmIMUGENEProspectus for the issue of institutional placement optionsJDO8:00amJUDOCAPHOLInaugural Public Senior Unsecured Benchmark Bond IssueJNO8:24amJUNOMount Mason Project Development UpdateLCT1:06pmLIV CELLNew milestone for LCT's AI developmentM248:20amMAMBALTDREE targets identified on the Ashburton / Gascoyne ProjectMFB7:30amMY FOODBAGMy Food Bag - CEO ResignationMLD4:20pmMACALTDSecond Supplementary Target's StatementMRG10:13amMRORGANICSPreliminary Final ReportMTM8:47amMTMONGERAdvancing REE and Gold Exploration - E LavertonNAE10:18amNEW AGELochinvar Coking Coal Project UpdateNAG9:22amNAGAMBIEInterim Drilling Results Confirm Stibnite Veining and GoldNCM8:37amNEWCRESTAZY:Newcrest Exercises Top-Up Right to Maintain 9.9% HoldingNCZ9:40amNEWCENTURLeadership Transition for Next Phase of New Century GrowthNIC9:16amNICKLINDUSHengjaya Mine Resource Upgrade Additional InformationNPR1:43pmNEWMARKUnderwood and Preston properties updateNVA9:07amNOVA MINSnow Lake Lithium Prepares Lithium Resource UpgradeNXM9:08amNEXUS MINSTrading HaltPET9:10amPHOSLOCKReinstatement to Official QuotationPET9:10amPHOSLOCKPre-Reinstatement DisclosurePGY11:05amPILOTAustralian CCUS Conference PresentationPNV1:47pmPOLYNOVOTrading haltPNV1:38pmPOLYNOVOPause in tradingPRS11:41amPROSPECHHigh Grade Cobalt-Copper-Nickel Project GrantedPTM9:01amPLAT MGMTPTM Announces Extension of its On-Market Share Buy-BackRAD11:57amRADIOPHARMFDA grants rare pediatric disease designation for DUNP19RLF9:39amRLFAGTECHGlobal release of next generation seed priming technologyROG8:29amRED SKYInnamincka - Yarrow 3 Gas Well Drilling CommencesSFX9:14amSHEFF RESExecution of Power Generation AgreementSPN10:07amSPARC TECHSparc Technologies Receives $607,000 R&D Tax IncentiveSPY9:18amSPDR 500Distribution Rate AnnouncementSTK9:45amSTRICKLANDDrilling Confirms High Grade Depth Extensions at MillroseSTK8:23amSTRICKLANDResults of Share Purchase PlanSYA10:36amSAYONANAL Restart on Track Permitting Procurement Near CompletionTBA8:51amTOMBOLAMaiden Resources at True North Tenement PackageTNG10:13amTNGTNG Announces Strategic Board ChangesVEU9:55amVWORLDXUSFinal Distribution AnnouncementVSL11:43amVULCAN SChange to ex-dividend date relating to FY22 final dividendZNC9:11amZENITH MINTrading Halt


----------



## barney (19 September 2022)

12.45pm Monday 19th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​1MC​11:38:00​MORELLA​Resignation of CEO​A1M​08:48:00​A1MINESLTD​A1M Bidder Statement for DRM​A1M​08:37:00​A1MINESLTD​AIC Mines Takeover Offer for Demetallica - Presentation​A1M​08:33:00​A1MINESLTD​AIC Mines Announces Takeover Offer for Demetallica​AEE​10:01:00​AURA EN​David Woodall Appointed as MD & CEO​AGD​09:03:00​AUST GOLD​Expanded Drilling Program Commences at Casposo-Manantiales​AGL​11:43:00​AGL ENERGY​Board and Management Renewal Update​AHN​08:52:00​ATHENA RES​FE1 Drilling Results MagSus​AIS​08:52:00​AERISRES​HIGH GRADE COPPER INTERSECTED AT MURRAWOMBIE​ANW​08:20:00​AUS TIN​Binding Agreement for sale of Granville Project for $650,000​AQC​09:57:00​AUSPACCOAL​Non-Binding Indicative Proposal Update​AR3​09:55:00​AUSTRARE​Koppamurra test work results in excellent recoveries​ARO​11:35:00​ASTRO RES​Update on Share Placement​ARO​11:33:00​ASTRO RES​Market Update Acquisition of Georgina Basin Proj & Placement​ARO​11:20:00​ASTRO RES​Substantial increase in Mineral Resource for Governor Broome​ATU​09:48:00​​Atrum Completes Entitlement Offer Institutional Component​AVE​10:02:00​AVECHO​Increased CBD absorption in dogs vs commercial comparator​AVM​10:32:00​ADVANCE​Magnetic and Radiometric Survey completed at Garnet Creek​AVR​08:54:00​ANTERIS​Results Demonstrating Restoration of Normal Pre-Disease Flow​AW1​08:50:00​AWMETALS​Assays Confirm Growth Potential at West Desert​BNL​08:18:00​BLUESTAR​Sammons 315310C Well Drilling Update​BPM​08:18:00​BPM MIN​3,500m drilling program underway at Santy gold project​BRU​10:24:00​BURUENERGY​Corporate Update​BTN​09:30:00​BUTN​Trading Update​CAD​09:35:00​CAENEUS​Placement, Board and Management Changes​CBH​09:41:00​COOLABAH​High-grade gold results from rockchips at Gunpowder Creek​CG1​09:26:00​CARBONXT​Trading Halt​CHR​09:18:00​CHARGER​Chargers $5.5M Placement strongly supported​CLZ​08:19:00​CLASSICMIN​Classic undertakes Rights Issue and Prospectus​CM8​09:37:00​CROWD​Crowd Media extends Talking Head partnership with SrcFlare​CNJ​11:40:00​CONICO LTD​Mestersvig Project Update​DEX​09:55:00​DUKEEXPLOR​Bundarra's Lone Hand RC Drilling Assays Reissued​DRM​08:48:00​DEMETAL​A1M: A1M Bidder Statement for DRM​DRM​08:37:00​DEMETAL​A1M: AIC Mines Takeover Offer for Demetallica - Presentation​DRM​08:33:00​DEMETAL​A1M: AIC Mines Announces Takeover Offer for Demetallica​EFE​08:32:00​EASTERNRES​Exercise of Option to Acquire Trigg Hill Project​EMD​09:50:00​EMYRIAL​Emyria commences US preclinical program for MDMA library​EOL​09:07:00​ENERGY ONE​EOL Capital Raising - Placement Update​FEG​08:57:00​FAR EAST​WOYLA Project Update - Drilling Commenced​FFF​08:53:00​FORBIDDEN​Blue Dinosaur Secures Major Distribution Partner in the USA​GGE​09:21:00​GRAND GULF​Trading Halt​GLL​08:27:00​GAL ENERGY​Pipeline MoU Signed with APA​GMN​09:10:00​GOLDMOUNTN​Trading Halt​GMN​08:30:00​GOLDMOUNTN​Proposed Acquisition of Brazilian Lithium Projects​GRL​08:50:00​GODOLPHIN​OMX: Phase 2 Drill Program Completed at Calarie Gold Project​GSN​10:16:00​GREATSOUTH​Board Changes​HMX​08:40:00​HAMMER​Large Scale IOCG Targets in Regional Geophysical Surveys​HRN​09:38:00​HORIZONGLD​High Grades and Wide Intercepts Returned from RC Drilling​HYD​09:05:00​HYDRIX​Completion of Institutional Component of Entitlement Offer​IDA​08:19:00​INDIANARES​Final Assays Confirm Significant REE Discovery​IFM​09:05:00​INFOMEDIA​FURTHER UPDATE ON CONDITIONAL NON-BINDING PROPOSALS​IGL​09:25:00​IVEGROUP​Investor Presentation - Placement and SPP​IGL​09:25:00​IVEGROUP​IVE ANNOUNCES DETAILS OF INSTITUTIONAL PLACEMENT AND SPP​IGL​08:52:00​IVEGROUP​Trading Halt​IMI​08:22:00​INFINITY​Drone magnetic high targets at Chicago​IMR​11:48:00​IMRICOR​Imricor submits application to commence VT trail in Europe​IMU​09:46:00​IMUGENE​OGTR grants VAXINIA DIR licence allowing trial expansion​IRX​10:11:00​INHALERX​Private Placement to raise $1.2m​ITM​08:48:00​ITECHMIN​Sugarloaf Graphite Exploration Target, Eyre Peninsula​IVZ​09:32:00​INVICTUS​Gazettal of Expanded Area adds to Exploration Rights​JRL​08:23:00​JINDALEE​Strong first assays from 2022 drilling program at McDermitt​KGD​09:13:00​KULA​Placement​LKE​08:56:00​LAKE RES​Lake Updates Kachi Demonstration Plant Activity​LNK​08:21:00​LINK ADMIN​Update on Scheme - New Proposal from Dye & Durham​LYN​08:23:00​LYCAON​Electromagnetic Survey Commenced at Bow River Project​M2R​08:18:00​MIRAMAR​Diamond Drilling Recommences at Glandore​MEB​10:03:00​MEDIBIOLTD​Medibio Appoints CEO​MEK​08:45:00​MEEKAMET​Circle Valley Rare Earth Grades up to 6,894ppm TREO​MGA​08:19:00​METALSGROV​Airborne Survey Confirm Potential Target Woodie Woodie North​MGV​08:21:00​MUSGRAVE​High-grade gold at Waratah and new regional targets at Cue​MOH​09:14:00​MOHO RES​Trading Halt​MX1​09:41:00​MICRO-X​MX1 - $15M Strategic Investment and Collaboration​NYM​08:58:00​NARRYER​Investor Presentation - September 2022​NYM​08:23:00​NARRYER​Narryer identifies significant REE Project at Rocky Gully​OMX​08:50:00​ORANGE​Phase 2 Drill Program Completed at Calarie Gold Project​ORG​08:53:00​ORIGIN ENE​Origin to divest Beetaloo Basin interests​OSM​11:02:00​OSMOND​Geophysics Modelling Identifies Emerging Targets​PGO​08:20:00​PACGOLD​Bonanza Gold Grades Intersected in Drilling​PGY​10:03:00​PILOT​WGO: Completion of Blue Hydrogen & CSS Project Feasibility​PGY​09:37:00​PILOT​Mid West Blue Hydrogen Feasibility Update​PIM​10:17:00​PIMINERALS​Pinnacle Minerals Appoints Chief Executive Officer​PNV​08:50:00​POLYNOVO​FDA 510(k) clearance for NovoSorb MTX​PVE​09:54:00​PO VALLEY​PVE secures rights to land title for Podere Maiar well site​REX​08:45:00​REG EX HLD​Rex Receives Green Light from FIRB​RIM​09:15:00​RIMFIRE​High-grade scandium at Melrose​RPL​09:17:00​REGALPTNRS​RPL Secures Institutional Mandate of Over $420m​RSH​08:36:00​RESPIRI​Trading Halt​SGA​08:18:00​SARYTOGAN​Graphite Mineralisation Discovered Outside Giant Resource​SHN​09:15:00​SUNSHGOLD​Two High Quality Drill Targets Confirmed at Wilburs Hill RW​SMS​08:19:00​STAR MIN​Drilling at Star of the East Begins​TBN​09:16:00​TAMBORAN​Voluntary Suspension from Quotation​TMR​08:22:00​TEMPUS​Tempus Intersects up to 1,572 G/T Gold at Elizabeth Project​TSL​09:50:00​TITANSANDS​Over 70% of Samples Shipped to Laboratory in South Africa​USH​11:05:00​GBLXUSHY​Trading Halt​USH​09:56:00​GBLXUSHY​Pause in Trade - USHY​UST​11:05:00​GBLXUSTB​USTB - Trading Halt​UST​09:56:00​GBLXUSTB​Pause in Trade - USTB​WGO​10:03:00​WARREGO​Completion of Blue Hydrogen & CSS Project Feasibility Study​WGO​09:37:00​WARREGO​PGY: Mid West Blue Hydrogen Feasibility Update​


----------



## barney (20 September 2022)

2.30pm Tuesday 20th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:19amMORELLANorth Big Smoky Soil Sampling Completed1VG9:37amVICTORYTrading HaltAAR8:23amASTRALAKN: moves to 80% of Koongie Park secures R&D FundsAAU9:57amANTILLESHigh Grade Gold and Silver Assays from La Demajagua, CubaABX8:20amABXGROUP6.5km Rare Earth Channel ConfirmedAGG8:15amANGLOGOLDAgreement to acquire Coeur's Nevada propertiesAIS8:08amAERISRESGROUP MINERAL RESOURCE AND ORE RESERVE STATEMENTAKN8:23amAUKINGAKN moves to 80% of Koongie Park secures R&D FundsAKO9:13amAKORA RESBekisopa Southern Zone DSO Resource DrillingAL38:21amAML3DAcceleration of entry into aerospace & defence marketsAL88:52amALDERANOption Entitlement Offer - Extension of Closing DateAPZ8:53amASPENAspen Group Security Purchase Plan OfferAPZ8:53amASPENAspen Group Security Purchase Plan OpeningAQD11:15amAUSQUESTMajor Drilling Program to Start in PeruARF8:48amDividend/Distribution - ARFARL8:13amARDEARESGoldfields Esperance Major Projects Conference PresentationARO9:54amASTRO RESExecution of Definitive Agreements - Georgina Basin IOCGATH9:25amALTERITYUS FDA Approval for IND Application for ATH434 for MSAAVC11:30amAUCTUS INVEarnout Achieved on esVolta, LPAX89:05amACCELERATENew Targets identified at East Pilbara Lithium ProjectAZY8:08amANTIPA MINSettlement of $9M Placement Funds (Amended)BAS9:25amBASS OILOperations Update - August 2022BC88:23amBLACK CATSpeedy on Kavanaghs Heels - 9m @ 19.22g/t AuBTH9:12amBIGTINCAN43% of ARR base renewed for FY23CAU8:50amCRONOSReceipt of shareholder noticeCEN7:30amCONTACT ENAugust 2022 Operating ReportCPN8:45amCASPINCompany Presentation - New World Metals Investment SeriesCRR9:55amCRITICALAppointment of Experienced Lithium Executive MDCVV8:41amCARAVELMINPre-feasibility Study Update - Caravel Copper ProjectCZL9:15amCONS ZINCTrading HaltELT9:24amProcess Plant contract awarded Oropesa Tin ProjectEMT8:38amEMETALSExploration Update and Technical AppointmentENR9:19amENCOUNTERTrading HaltERW12:30pmERRAWARRAErrawarra - Nickel Exploration Commences at Andover WestESR9:27amESTRELLA RTrading HaltESR8:29amESTRELLA RT5 MRE / Exploration Target Carr Boyd Ni ProjectFMG8:14amFORTESCUEExecution Plan For Industry Leading DecarbonisationGAL8:37amGALILEONew High Grade Assay Results From CallistoGRV9:54amGREENVALEARO:Execution of Definitive Agreements - Georgina Basin IOCGGSR9:12amGREENSTOInterim Update Increases Resource by 128% to 332,114 OzHCW9:52amHLTHCOREITDividend/Distribution - HCWHDN10:11amHOMECO DNRSeptember 2022 Distribution AnnouncementHGV8:31amHYGROVESTHGV extends the term of Parallax Ventures as Asset ManagerHHR10:54amHARTSHEADResponse to ASX Aware QueryHTG8:58amHARVESTTGHTG Deploys Nodestream to Assist Beach Energy's OperationsICG9:37amINCA MINLSAssays results for Hole 7 at Mount LambICL9:31amICENIGOLDStrong 2.5km Gold Anomaly at Everleigh WellIEL9:44amIELIDP to acquire Intake EducationIGL9:56amIVEGROUPSuccessful Completion of $18m Institutional PlacementIGO8:55amIGOLIMITEDSGQ: Expansion of Lithium Potential at Mt AlexanderKFM9:26amKINGFISHER$4.25M Placement CompletedKLI8:18amKILLIConductors identified at Ravenswood NorthKMD7:37amKMDBRANDSFY22 Final results presentationKMD7:36amKMDBRANDSPreliminary Final ReportKRR9:44amKING RIVERHPA Project - UpdateLEX8:13amLEFROYEXPSignificant Copper Mineralisation Intersected at LovejoyLIT9:49amLITHIUMAUSAppointment of Mr Simon Linge as CEOLNY9:19amLANEWAYProduction Ramp Up Continues with Second Gold PourLRD8:12amLORDRESHorse Rocks Lithium Project GrantedLVH8:50amLIVEHIREHiregenics and LiveHire sign direct sourcing contractM2R8:18amMIRAMARLarge REE Targets Identified at Lang Well ProjectMEL9:09amMETGASCOVEN: Vali operational updateMIH8:50amMNC INVESTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsMLM1:28pmMETALLICADrilling at the Western Areas Intersects High Purity SilicaMNB9:06amMINBOS RESGreen Ammonia Technical Study UnderwayMOV7:30amMOVE LOGISMOVE Cancels Fluidex TransactionNHC9:50amNEW HOPEBridgeport Energy 2022 Reserves and Resources StatementNHC8:36amNEW HOPEAppendix 4E and Annual Financial Report 2022NHC8:27amNEW HOPENew Hope Group 2022 Coal Resources and Reserves StatementNSB11:56amNEUROSCIENInvestor Update PresentationNWE9:02amNORWESTPartnership with Pilbara Clean FuelsNXM9:16amNEXUS MINS$5M Capital Raising to Progress Exploration ActivitiesODE9:03amODESSAMINLithium/REE Tenement Acquisition - Lyndon ProjectODM2:10pmODINResponse to ASX Query LetterPBL9:53amPARABELLUMParabellum Commences Drilling at Khotgor REE ProjectPSC9:24amPROSPECRESATO Class Ruling - return of capitalRAS8:12amRAGUSANT Lithium Project Tenement GrantedRBR8:53amRBR GROUPRBR secures 1st contract on Temane LPG ContractREE8:12amRARE XEXTENSIVE PHOSPHATE AND RARE EARTHS MINERAL SYSTEM EMERGINGRNU9:34amRENASCORRenascor Secures BAM Site from SA Government-Owned UtilityRR19:57amREACHRESHigh Priority REE Targets Identified at Critical ElementsS3N8:23amSENSORE LTMoonera Drilling ResultsSGQ8:55amST GEORGEExpansion of Lithium Potential at Mt AlexanderSKY8:49amSKYMETALSDrilling at Tallebung - Strong Tin at 3KEL-DoradillaSMI8:18amInvestor PresentationSRG8:16amSRGGLOBAL$80m Term Contracts Secured with Alcoa and AlbemarleSXG8:37amSOUTHXGOLDGold mineralisation intersected within 429 metre intervalTBA10:00amTOMBOLAFurther Prospective Drilling Results from Mt SheeliteTBN10:17amTAMBORANReinstatement to QuotationTBN10:16amTAMBORANStrategic Alliance with Helmerich & Payne, Inc announcedTBN10:16amTAMBORANTamboran Acquisition and Capital Raise - PresentationTBN10:16amTAMBORANPurchase of Origin's Beetaloo Basin Assets and Equity RaiseTG18:27amTECHGENMt Boggola South VTEM CommencementTHR8:13amTHORMININGOff-hole EM Conductor Identified Beneath Nickel GossanTIE8:57amTIETTOTietto Step-Out Drilling Hits 195g/t Au at Abujar SG DepositTKM10:56amTREKMETEdge Minerals Limited Scheme BookletTLG8:18amTALGAGROUPDrilling Extends High Grade Graphite in SwedenTMB8:21amTAMBOURAHExtensive Pegmatite Swarms Identified at Russian JackTTI8:15amTRAFFICExtension of Loan FacilityTUA8:50amTUAS LTDFY22 Results Investor PresentationTUA8:41amTUAS LTDFY22 Appendix 4E and Financial StatementsUSH10:21amGBLXUSHYLift in Trading Halt for USHYUST10:22amGBLXUSTBLift in Trading Halt for USTBVEN9:09amVINENERGYVali operational updateVMS10:01amVENTUREMINREE mineralisation discovered next to Tin Zone at Mt LindsayWBE12:53pmWHITEBARKWBE Increases Capital Raising to $2.5m to fund Rex-4WCN8:42amWHITECLIFFAccess Agreement Executed for Hines Hill REE ProjectWEL10:09amWINCHESTERDrilling commences at Varn Oil FieldWOO10:58amWOOBOARDWOO Executes License AgreementYRL12:08pmYANDALResource Update boosts Yandal's gold inventory to 404,000ozZNC9:21amZENITH MINZenith Discovers Major Lithium Pegmatite at Split Rocks


----------



## barney (21 September 2022)

11.25am Wednesday 21st Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​​​​​1VG​09:35:00​VICTORY​Strong Demand for Placement to Advance REE Exploration​​​​​A4N​10:08:00​ALPHA HPA​Federal Government Grants Update​​​​​AAR​08:33:00​ASTRAL​Mandilla's Theia Deposit Extended at Depth​​​​​ACB​08:14:00​ACAPRES​ACAP Energy Appoints Managing Director​​​​​AEV​09:09:00​AVENIRA​MOU signed to develop LFP Cathode Plant​​​​​AIZ​09:52:00​AIR N.Z.​Air NZ provides half year earnings guidance for FY23​​​​​ALX​08:51:00​ATLSRTERIA​Retail Entitlement Offer - Retail Offer Booklet​​​​​ALY​08:18:00​ALCHEMYRES​Karonie Infill Soil Assays Show High Tenor Lithium Anomalism​​​​​APC​09:22:00​AUSPOTASH​Increased Production Delivers Superior Outcomes for LSOP​​​​​AQC​10:01:00​AUSPACCOAL​Update on Entitlement Offer Timetable​​​​​AS2​09:01:00​ASKARI MET​Significant REE Targets Identified at Red Peak, Gascoyne WA​​​​​BIO​09:14:00​BIOME AUST​FY23 Trading Update​​​​​BKW​11:25:00​BRICKWORKS​Analyst Presentation and Notes FY July 2022​​​​​BKW​08:27:00​BRICKWORKS​Analyst Presentation FY July 2022​​​​​BKW​08:26:00​BRICKWORKS​ASX Full Year Results Media Release FY July 2022​​​​​BKW​08:26:00​BRICKWORKS​Preliminary Final Report FY July 2022​​​​​BLG​09:31:00​BLUGLASS​USA Fab Facility Now Contributing to Tech Road Maps​​​​​BNZ​08:14:00​BENZMINING​Prospectus​​​​​BRX​10:30:00​BELARAROX​High Grade Massive Sulphide at Belara​​​​​BSX​10:13:00​BLACKSTONE​Nickel Sulfides confirmed at Gold Bridge & Twilight Projects​​​​​CAT​08:36:00​CATAPULT​Accelerated return to positive free cash flow​​​​​CAU​09:08:00​CRONOS​CanView 2.0 update​​​​​CAZ​08:49:00​CAZALY RES​Exploration Update - Vanrock Project (QLD)​​​​​CBE​08:46:00​COBRE​Assay Results Confirm Significant Cu Mineralisation at Ngami​​​​​CCZ​08:20:00​CASTILLOCO​Approvals secured enabling BHA drilling to commence​​​​​CEL​09:07:00​CHAL EXP​Drilling Extends High Grade Mineralisation at Hualilan​​​​​CG1​09:39:00​CARBONXT​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​CNI​10:25:00​CENTURIA​Centuria JV Secures $223m Allendale Square Office Tower​​​​​COL​08:41:00​COLESGROUP​VEA: Viva Energy to acquire Coles Express​​​​​COL​08:41:00​COLESGROUP​Coles to sell its Fuel & Convenience business to Viva Energy​​​​​DRM​09:24:00​DEMETAL​Jericho Final Drill Assays​​​​​DTM​11:18:00​DARTMIN​Granite Flat Deep Diamond Results​​​​​EVR​09:27:00​EVRESOURCE​High Grade Samples Received from the Christina Project​​​​​FFX​11:16:00​FIREFINCH​Investor Presentation​​​​​FFX​11:08:00​FIREFINCH​Recapitalisation package​​​​​FFX​11:06:00​FIREFINCH​Firefinch to produce 180,000 Ounces Oct22-Mar24​​​​​FG1​08:49:00​FLYNNGOLD​Further High-Grade Gold Intersections in Trafalgar Drilling​​​​​GAS​09:20:00​STATE GAS​Rougemont-3 Target Depth Reached with Strong Gas Shows​​​​​GBE​09:43:00​GLOBE MET​Update on Status of Community Payments​​​​​GCY​10:21:00​GASCOYNE​2022 Ore Reserves - Interim Update​​​​​GGE​11:10:00​GRAND GULF​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​GMN​08:42:00​GOLDMOUNTN​$1.56m raised through heavily supported placement​​​​​GRL​09:25:00​GODOLPHIN​Commencement of Narraburra Resource Drilling​​​​​GWA​09:08:00​GWA GROUP​GWA Investor Market Briefing Presentation​​​​​HIL​09:32:00​HILLS​Hills secures $6m debt facility with Causeway​​​​​IGO​10:03:00​IGOLIMITED​MOH: Anomalous Rare Earths in Soils at Burracoppin​​​​​IMI​08:22:00​INFINITY​Rock chip sampling at Craigs Rest confirms high-grade gold​​​​​IMU​09:29:00​IMUGENE​First patient IV dosed in VAXINIA Phase 1 clinical trial​​​​​KEY​11:16:00​KEY PETROL​TEG:Secures 100% of Permits L7 and EP437 Onshore Perth Basin​​​​​KEY​11:03:00​KEY PETROL​Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin​​​​​KIN​08:14:00​KIN MINING​CGP Resource Hits 1.4Moz as Exploration Continues To Deliver​​​​​LEL​08:18:00​LITHENERGY​Lithium Brine Drilling Progressing on Schedule at Solaroz​​​​​LNK​08:30:00​LINK ADMIN​Update on Woodford Investigation​​​​​LOM​08:34:00​LUCAPA​29th 100 Plus Carat Diamond Recovered at Lulo​​​​​LVT​09:24:00​LIVETILES​Operational Review interim update - Management Changes​​​​​MEI​08:33:00​METEORIC​IP Survey Generates Excellent Drill Targets​​​​​MIO​10:23:00​MACARTHURM​Infinity Mining rock chip sampling confirms high grade gold​​​​​MM8​08:15:00​MED METALS​NIS: Additional High Priority Greenfield Targets Defined​​​​​MMG​08:19:00​MONGERGOLD​Strong Soil Assay Results Define Targets at Scotty lithium​​​​​MND​08:13:00​MONADEL​Monadelphous Contracts Update​​​​​MOH​10:04:00​MOHO RES​Capital Raise Completed to Advance NiS and REE Exploration​​​​​MOH​10:03:00​MOHO RES​Anomalous Rare Earths in Soils at Burracoppin​​​​​MOM​09:17:00​MOABMIN​Moab Minerals to Recommence Trading on the ASX​​​​​MTB​08:11:00​MT BURGESS​Presentation to African Mining Summit - 21-22 September 2022​​​​​MXC​09:26:00​MGC PHARMA​Interim Results - CimetrA Dosing Finding Study​​​​​NAM​08:54:00​NAMOI COT​Business Update​​​​​NAM​08:52:00​NAMOI COT​Investor Presentation - Renounceable Entitlement Offer​​​​​NAM​08:48:00​NAMOI COT​Underwritten Renounceable Entitlement Offer​​​​​NHE​08:45:00​NOBLHELIUM​North Rukwa Landholding Expands​​​​​NIC​09:06:00​NICKLINDUS​Strategic Cooperation Agreement Signed with QMB New Energy​​​​​NIS​08:15:00​NICKELSRCH​Additional High Priority Greenfield Targets Defined​​​​​NSM​09:37:00​NORTHSTAW​Research & Development tax incentive granted​​​​​PAM​09:04:00​PA METALS​Bang I Tum Prospect - Exploration Update​​​​​R3D​08:57:00​R3D RESRCS​Supergene Copper Resource Upgrade​​​​​RC1​08:30:00​REDCASTLE​Update on RC Drilling at Redcastle​​​​​RML​09:17:00​RESOLMIN​Regional Exploration Update - East Pogo & Divide​​​​​ROG​11:13:00​RED SKY​Innamincka - Yarrow 3 Gas Well Drilling Progress​​​​​RSH​11:16:00​RESPIRI​Placement of $1.6m to Support US Expansion​​​​​SBR​08:13:00​SABRE RES​High Nickel Grades & Sulphides in Drilling at Nepean South​​​​​SOL​09:05:00​SOUL W.H.​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​​​​​SOL​09:02:00​SOUL W.H.​FY22 Results Media Release​​​​​SOL​09:00:00​SOUL W.H.​FY22 Appendix 4E and Preliminary Final Report​​​​​STK​08:41:00​STRICKLAND​Drilling Confirms New High Grade Lode Discovery at Wanamaker​​​​​SYN​11:20:00​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay India & UK CCS Update​​​​​SYR​09:31:00​SYRAH RES​Trading Halt​​​​​SZL​08:20:00​SEZZLE INC​August Business Update​​​​​TAR​08:14:00​TARUGAMIN​Rare Earth Drilling Completed at Morgans Creek​​​​​TEG​11:16:00​TRIANGLE​TEG Secures 100% of Permits L7 and EP437 Onshore Perth Basin​​​​​TEG​11:03:00​TRIANGLE​KEY: Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin​​​​​TLX​08:22:00​TELIXPHARM​Final IPAX-1 Study Data Confirms Safety Tolerability Profile​​​​​TOE​08:55:00​TORO ENERG​CAPEX For Lake Maitland Uranium-Vanadium Operation​​​​​VAL​09:12:00​VALORES​Multiple Uranium Targets In the Athabasca Basin​​​​​VEA​08:41:00​VIVA E GRP​Viva Energy to acquire Coles Express​​​​​VEA​08:41:00​VIVA E GRP​COL: Coles to sell its Fuel & Convenience business to Viva​​​​​WPR​10:13:00​WAYPOINTRT​Viva Energy to acquire Coles Express​​​​​ZEO​09:22:00​ZEOTECH​Trading Halt​​​​​


----------



## barney (23 September 2022)

11am Friday 23rd Sep


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​A3D​10:35:00​​AURORALABS​R&D Tax Refund Received​​​​​​AGY​08:10:00​​ARGOSY​Positive Drilling Progress at Rincon Lithium Project​​​​​​AJL​09:19:00​​AJ LUCAS​UK Government lifts moratorium on hydraulic fracturing​​​​​​AML​08:48:00​​AEON METAL​Drilling Success at Walford Creek Extends Mineralisation​​​​​​ARE​08:14:00​​ARGONAUT​Argonaut Entitlement Offer Closes Oversubscribed​​​​​​ATL​09:08:00​​APOLLO T&L​Trading Halt​​​​​​ATL​08:11:00​​APOLLO T&L​Proposed divestment to Jucy​​​​​​ATL​08:00:00​​APOLLO T&L​Variation to Merger Ratio and Scheme Implementation Deed​​​​​​BBX​09:18:00​​BBXMINERAL​Continuous Mineralisation Open at Depth​​​​​​BCK​07:58:00​​BROCKMAN​Annual Results Announcement for the Year Ended 30 June 2022​​​​​​BNL​09:57:00​​BLUESTAR​JXSN4 Exploration Well Spud - Galactica - Pegasus​​​​​​BRX​09:27:00​​BELARAROX​Trading Halt​​​​​​CCE​09:57:00​​CARNEGIE​Carnegie Wins Phase 2 European Wave Energy Contract​​​​​​CMW​09:44:00​​CROMWELL​Dividend/Distribution - CMW​​​​​​CZL​09:30:00​​CONS ZINC​PLACEMENT TO FUND PILBARA LITHIUM EXPLORATION​​​​​​DC2​09:35:00​​DCTWO​Trading Halt​​​​​​DCN​10:04:00​​DACIANGOLD​GMD:Notice on Status of Conditions for Dacian T/Over s630(3)​​​​​​DCX​08:06:00​​DISCOVEX​Sylvania Exploration Update​​​​​​EFE​09:45:00​​EASTERNRES​Trading Halt​​​​​​EMS​08:53:00​​EASTMETALS​Lithium Pegmatite Exploration Barrow Creek NT​​​​​​ENR​09:28:00​​ENCOUNTER​Placement to Accelerate Copper, Lithium & REE Exploration​​​​​​ESR​09:21:00​​ESTRELLA R​Placement​​​​​​FRS​08:14:00​​FORREST​Drilling contractor appointed​​​​​​FSF​07:32:00​​FONTERRA​Fonterra Shareholders Fund Annual Results 2022​​​​​​FSF​07:32:00​​FONTERRA​Fonterra announces FY22 Annual Results​​​​​​FXG​08:15:00​​FELIX GOLD​Multiple New Gold Zones Discovered​​​​​​GCI​09:50:00​​GRYPHON​Dividend/Distribution - GCI​​​​​​GMD​10:04:00​​GEN MINS​Notice on Status of Conditions for Dacian Takeover s630(3)​​​​​​IMM​09:09:00​​IMMUTEP​Immutep Receives A$2.7 million R&D French Tax Incentive​​​​​​IVT​09:56:00​​INVENTIS​Trading Halt​​​​​​KIN​09:44:00​​KIN MINING​Amendment to CGP MRE Update to 1.4Moz​​​​​​KRR​09:43:00​​KING RIVER​Speewah - Vanadium Update​​​​​​LLO​09:37:00​​LION ONE​LLO Announces C$12.5m Bought Deal Public Offering​​​​​​LNK​09:45:00​​LINK ADMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​LPD​08:12:00​​LEPIDICO​Helikon 4 shaping up to materially extend Phase 1 life​​​​​​LYL​08:53:00​​LYCOPODIUM​Award of Sabodala Massawa Project​​​​​​MTO​08:34:00​​MOTORCYCLE​Acquisition of Mojo Group​​​​​​MXC​08:13:00​​MGC PHARMA​US$550,000 Convertible Note Facility Funding​​​​​​OZL​08:14:00​​OZMINER​Green Light for West Musgrave Project​​​​​​OZL​08:13:00​​OZMINER​Green Light for West Musgrave FID Presentation​​​​​​OZL​08:13:00​​OZMINER​West Musgrave 2022 MROR Statement​​​​​​PBH​08:15:00​​POINTSBET​PointsBet Launches in Louisiana​​​​​​PEB​07:32:00​​PACIFIC ED​Update on Te Whatu Ora Southern Commercial Agreement​​​​​​PTX​08:53:00​​PRESCIENT​PTX unveils CellPryme-A to boost CAR-T performance​​​​​​RDV​08:55:00​​RUS DIV​Dividend/Distribution - RDV​​​​​​RGB​08:52:00​​RUSGOVBETF​Dividend/Distribution - RGB​​​​​​SSR​08:08:00​​SSR MINING​SSR MINING ANNOUNCES RESTART OF OPERATIONS AT COPLER MINE​​​​​​TG1​08:50:00​​TECHGEN​Drilling at Mt Boggola commences​​​​​​TMR​08:16:00​​TEMPUS​Tempus Intersects More Bonanza Grades at Elizabeth​​​​​​TOT​10:11:00​​360CAPITAL​Dividend/Distribution - TOT​​​​​​VTS​09:46:00​​VUSTOTAL​Final Distribution Announcement​​​​​​WGX​08:08:00​​WESTGOLD​2022 Resources and Reserve Statement​​​​​​


----------



## barney (26 September 2022)

CLOSE: 26th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​Name​Heading​29M​10:09:00​29METALS​Exploration Update - Redhill​AAR​08:56:00​ASTRAL​Prospectus - Renounceable Entitlement Offer​ADV​08:13:00​ARDIDEN​Ardiden Confirms Further Broad Zones of Gold Mineralisation​AEG​10:58:00​AB EQ PERF​Suspension from Official Quotation​AEG​10:35:00​AB EQ PERF​Pause In Trade​AEV​08:56:00​AVENIRA​Aleees MOU sets out LFP cathode manufacturing pathway​AFL​12:48:00​AF LEGAL​Announcement of buy-back​AHQ​09:32:00​ALLEGIANCE​Executes Coal Off-Take Contract with Marco​AL3​09:25:00​AML3D​AML3D appoints Ryan Millar as new CEO​ALA​09:55:00​AROVELLA​Preclinical trial of ALA iNKT therapy and IMU onCARlytics​AML​09:08:00​AEON METAL​Additional Information on Drilling Success at Walford Creek​AQC​09:50:00​AUSPACCOAL​Trading Halt​AR1​08:19:00​AUST RES​Austral and Glencore Finalise Agreements for $8.3M Spend​BNL​09:21:00​BLUESTAR​Trading Halt​BON​10:31:00​SPDR BOND​Distribution Estimate​BOT​08:19:00​BOTANIX​BOT Submits FDA New Drug Application for Sofpironium Bromide​CG1​11:07:00​CARBONXT​Reinstatement to Quotation​CG1​11:07:00​CARBONXT​Two Tranche Placement Raises $7M​CGC​08:13:00​COSTA GRP​Leadership changes - CEO​COI​09:42:00​COMETRIDGE​Santos exercises option for Mahalo Gas Project​CYP​09:07:00​CYNATA THR​Grant Award to Fund Study of Cynata MSCs in Heart Disease​DHO​10:57:00​DTREE HYBD​Estimated Distribution September 2022​DUN​09:13:00​DUNDAS​Anomalous Co Cu Ni & Ag XRF Values in Massive Sulphides​E20​10:31:00​STATEE200​Distribution Estimate​ECF​12:32:00​ELANOR COM​Forecast Q1FY23 Result​ECF​12:29:00​ELANOR COM​Dividend/Distribution - ECF​EMD​08:18:00​EMYRIAL​Emyria expands clinical sites for EMD-RX5 Phase 3 trial​EOS​08:47:00​ELEC OPTIC​Update on Financing​ERA​09:02:00​ERA​Independent Expert's Report Received​ESS​08:13:00​ESSENMETAL​Mining lease lodged over Dome North Lithium Resource​EVN​09:21:00​EVOLUTION​SER: Option Agreement to sell Cowal Projects to EVN​FFX​11:53:00​FIREFINCH​Placement Update​GAS​09:29:00​STATE GAS​Rougemont-3 Enters Coal Seam with Strong Gas Shows​GGG​13:44:00​GREENLAND​Update on Arbitration concerning the Kvanefjeld Project​GOV​10:31:00​SPDR GOVT​Distribution Estimate​GRE​09:33:00​GTMETALS​Ayshia and Whundo Exploration Update​GW1​08:17:00​GREENWING​Strategic Transaction with NIO Inc.​HAL​10:00:00​HALO TECH​HALO agreements build significant Australian momentum​IMI​08:59:00​INFINITY​Further rock sampling identified Li bearing pegmatites​IMU​09:55:00​IMUGENE​Preclinical trial of ALA iNKT therapy and IMU onCARlytics​IVT​12:08:00​INVENTIS​HOA to Acquire Business​IVZ​08:14:00​INVICTUS​Invictus Spuds Maiden Oil & Gas Well in Zimbabwe​JTL​09:50:00​JAYEX​Jayex Appoints Chief Executive Officer​KAR​08:59:00​KAROON​Bauna Intervention Campaign Update​KKC​08:52:00​KKR CR INC​Dividend/Distribution - KKC​KKO​09:10:00​KINETIKO​Core Hole KV-14C Spudded​KNI​08:30:00​KUNIKO​Geochemical Sampling Results from Skuterud & Nord Helgeland​LIN​08:28:00​LINDIAN​Kangankunde Community Endorses Planned Works Program​LKY​08:30:00​LOCKSLEY​Multiple Anomalies from Helicopter EM Survey at Tottenham​LNK​09:03:00​LINK ADMIN​Special Dividend and Termination of Scheme​LPE​09:59:00​LPEHOLDING​Hedge position realised for $17.8m upfront​MAA​14:54:00​MONASHMAAT​Distribution - September 2022 Quarter​MAN​08:15:00​MANDRK RES​Termination of Delfin Project Terms Sheet​MAY​11:54:00​MELBANA​Zapato-1ST Drilling Update​MDC​10:57:00​MEDLAB​Medlab Received 2022 R&D Claim​MEU​13:15:00​MARMOTA​Marmota further $212,000 placement to key investor​MHK​09:11:00​METALHAWK​Trading Halt​MIO​09:34:00​MACARTHURM​Infinity Mining further sampling identifies additional Li​MLX​14:17:00​METALS X​Significant Exploration Drilling Intersection​MLX​08:33:00​METALS X​2022 Renison Ore Reserve Update​MOT​15:04:00​METINCOME​Dividend/Distribution - MOT​MTC​08:45:00​METALSTECH​Visible Gold Intersected Beneath Sturec Mineral Resource​MX1​08:18:00​MICRO-X​MX1 - DHS Contract Extensions Awarded​MXT​15:02:00​METMASTER​Dividend/Distribution - MXT​NWC​08:15:00​NEWWORLDR​Further Substantial Expansion of the Antler Copper Deposit​OLI​14:26:00​OLIVERS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​OPT​10:53:00​OPTHEA​Completion of Share Purchase Plan​PAR​09:11:00​PARA BIO​Successful MPSVI Safety Review and PARA OA 008 Update​PCI​10:26:00​PERPCREDIT​Dividend/Distribution - PCI​PCK​08:16:00​PAINCHEK​PCK expands activities to Japan with JETRO business connect​PGG​15:45:00​PARTNERSGG​Dividend/Distribution - PGG​PNR​08:13:00​PANTORO​Annual Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement​PRS​15:04:00​PROSPECH​Schopfer - Gold-Silver Drilling Results​PXS​08:52:00​PHARMAXIS​PXS Releases Promising Interim Data from Skin Scarring Study​QEM​11:04:00​QEMLIMITED​Second Pilot Plant Testing Achieves Excellent Results​R3D​09:31:00​R3D RESRCS​Zeehan Shipments Resume and Tartana Upgrade Disclosure​RAP​16:28:00​RESAPP​Scheme of Arrangement has been Implemented​RBR​09:38:00​RBR GROUP​RBR Group expands footprint in Mozambique​RHC​08:34:00​RAMSAY​Ramsay and KKR Consortium Cease Discussions​ROG​10:38:00​RED SKY​Innamincka - Gas Discovery at Yarrow 3 Well​RZI​08:19:00​RAIZINVEST​Raiz Invest Leadership Transition​SER​10:00:00​STRATEGIC​Response to ASX Query​SER​09:21:00​STRATEGIC​Option Agreement to sell Cowal Projects to EVN​SFM​11:06:00​SANTAFEMIN​Drilling Commences at Watson's Well​SFX​08:14:00​SHEFF RES​Thunderbird Secures Binding LNG Supply Agreement​SFY​10:31:00​SPDR 50​Distribution Estimate​SFY​10:25:00​SPDR 50​Dividend/Distribution - SFY​SGR​09:02:00​STAR ENT​Resignation of Acting CEO​SIG​09:17:00​SIGMAHEALT​Half Year Results Presentation​SIG​09:17:00​SIGMAHEALT​Half Year Results​SIG​09:15:00​SIGMAHEALT​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​SLC​08:19:00​SUPERLOOP​Acquisition of Smart Building Provider, VostroNet​SLF​10:31:00​SPDR PRP​Distribution Estimate​SLF​10:23:00​SPDR PRP​Dividend/Distribution - SLF​SRI​08:14:00​SIPA RES​Lithium Drilling Underway at Skeleton Rocks​STW​10:31:00​SPDR 200​Distribution Estimate​STX​08:15:00​STRIKE ENE​South Erregulla Update​SYI​10:31:00​SPDRMSCIDY​Distribution Estimate​SYR​09:50:00​SYRAH RES​Balama update​THR​08:15:00​THORMINING​Uranium Drilling Commences Wedding Bell Project USA​TMR​08:17:00​TEMPUS​Tempus Drills More Visible Gold at No9 Vein - Elizabeth​TOE​09:18:00​TORO ENERG​Trading Halt​UNI​09:05:00​UNISTORE​UNI Presentation - Acquisition of Thrills​UNI​09:04:00​UNISTORE​UNI Acquisition of Thrills Announcement​VUL​08:14:00​VULCAN E​Appointment of Deputy Chief Executive Officer​ZEO​09:53:00​ZEOTECH​Placement Secures $2.2m to Advance Company Projects​


----------



## barney (27 September 2022)

10.50am Tuesday 27th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AE​08:54:00​​AURORAENER​Aurora Energy Metals Project Update​​​​​3MF​09:59:00​​3DMETALFL​PSA Collaboration Extension​​​​​AAC​08:28:00​​AUST AG CO​Appointment of MD & CEO​​​​​ADD​08:22:00​​ADAVALE​Drill Rig Mobilising to Kabanga Jirani and Luhuma Projects​​​​​ADX​09:25:00​​ADXENERGY​ADX to Commence Joint Studies for Solar Project in Austria​​​​​ALI​09:57:00​​ARGO GLOBL​Share Purchase Plan​​​​​AQC​09:28:00​​AUSPACCOAL​AQC Agrees Terms of Deal to Re-commission Dartbrook​​​​​AR1​08:47:00​​AUST RES​Lady Colleen Assays Confirm 5m @ 5.74% Cu​​​​​ARE​08:31:00​​ARGONAUT​Murdie Judicial Review Appeal​​​​​AWJ​09:22:00​​AURICMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​BAT​08:29:00​​BATTMIN​IP survey commences in areas of strong gold anomalism​​​​​BMO​09:51:00​​BASTIONMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​BNL​09:51:00​​BLUESTAR​Contingent Resource Certified for Voyager Field​​​​​BRX​09:06:00​​BELARAROX​Belararox Raises $3.85 Million in Oversubscribed Placement​​​​​BTR​08:49:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Drilling Assays Return High Grade Hits at Alpha West​​​​​CCE​09:14:00​​CARNEGIE​Carnegie kicks off Phase 2 of European Wave Energy Contract​​​​​CPT​08:33:00​​CIPHERPT​Shortfall Placement Update​​​​​CV1​08:20:00​​CV CHECK​CV1 automated biometric identity​​​​​CVN​08:41:00​​CARNARVON​Corporate Update​​​​​CXO​08:55:00​​CORE EXP​Business Update and Drill Results​​​​​CY5​08:55:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Cygnus quadruples highly prospective strike at Pontax​​​​​CYL​08:22:00​​CAT METALS​Mineral Resource update for Henty gold mine​​​​​DC2​09:56:00​​DCTWO​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​EFE​10:32:00​​EASTERNRES​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​G88​09:58:00​​MILE​RC Drilling to Commence at Yarrambee​​​​​GML​08:32:00​​GATEWAY​Gateway increases Resources to over 526,000ozs​​​​​IME​09:27:00​​IMEXHS​EGM - Chairman and CEO Addresses​​​​​IRX​09:39:00​​INHALERX​Board and Management Changes​​​​​KGL​09:26:00​​KGL​Rockface High-Grade and Thick Copper Intersected​​​​​KWR​10:40:00​​KINGWEST​Mining Operations Proposal Submitted for Selkirk​​​​​LCL​08:25:00​​LOS CERROS​Deep Miraflores drill hole extends high grade ore shoot​​​​​LRL​08:35:00​​LABYRINTH​Labyrinth Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate​​​​​LRV​09:52:00​​LARVOTTO​Rare Earth Element Anomalies Identified at Eyre Project​​​​​MAU​08:22:00​​MAGNET RES​Mineralisation expands both to north and east at Lady Julie​​​​​MBK​08:50:00​​​Exploration Update - Livingstone Project​​​​​MCM​10:04:00​​MCMINING​MCM Renounceable Rights Issue Offer Booklet​​​​​MCM​10:02:00​​MCMINING​MCM Fully Underwritten A$40M Rights Issue​​​​​MGA​09:24:00​​METALSGROV​Significant Lithium Potential Identified at Upper Coondina​​​​​MHC​09:36:00​​MANHATTAN​Drilling to Target Potential High Grade Gold Controls​​​​​MI6​08:20:00​​MINERAL260​New gold intercept at Moora​​​​​MM8​08:28:00​​MED METALS​Drilling Underway at the Ravensthorpe Gold Project​​​​​MNS​08:47:00​​MAGNIS​Nachu Graphite Project BFS Update​​​​​NHE​08:47:00​​NOBLHELIUM​Entitlement Issue of Loyalty Options​​​​​NIM​08:59:00​​NIMYRES​Substantial Nickel Sulphide Mineralisation at Godley​​​​​OCC​09:03:00​​ORTHOCELL​First orders for Striate and Remplir​​​​​ODY​09:42:00​​ODYSSEYGL​Compelling Gold Shoot Emerging at the Highway Zone​​​​​OKR​09:30:00​​OKAPI RES​Excellent Drill Results at Enmore Gold Project​​​​​OPY​09:20:00​​OPENPAY​Extensions to debt facilities​​​​​OZM​09:05:00​​OZAURUM​Diamond Drilling Extends Mineralisation at the Demag Zone​​​​​PIQ​08:19:00​​PROTEOMICS​New Oesophageal Cancer Diagnostic shows strong performance​​​​​PLL​09:13:00​​PIEDMONT​SYA: Quebec Mining Operator Selected as NAL Restart Advances​​​​​POS​09:41:00​​POSEIDON​Corporate and Operations Update​​​​​PYC​08:29:00​​PYC THERAP​Central Nervous System Drug Program Added to PYC Pipeline​​​​​RAC​09:13:00​​RACEONCO​Race Initiates New Drug Discovery Program​​​​​RAN​10:46:00​​RANGE INTL​Response to ASX Query Letter​​​​​RAS​08:23:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Update​​​​​RCE​09:57:00​​RECCE LTD​Expansion and Acceleration of Clinical Programs​​​​​RED​08:32:00​​RED 5 LTD​GML: Gateway increases Resources to over 526,000ozs​​​​​RFR​08:23:00​​RAFAELLA​RFR draws $1m placement facility​​​​​RIE​09:30:00​​RIEDEL RES​Trading Halt​​​​​RPL​09:13:00​​REGALPTNRS​Completion of Retail Component & Shortfall Placement Update​​​​​SGR​08:58:00​​STAR ENT​Response to NSW Independent Casino Commission Notice​​​​​SM1​07:32:00​​SYNLAIT​Synlait Publishes Full Year 2022 Result & Refreshed Strategy​​​​​SM1​07:31:00​​SYNLAIT​Synlait Publishes Full Year 2022 Result & Refreshed Strategy​​​​​SM1​07:31:00​​SYNLAIT​Synlait Publishes Full Year 2022 Result & Refreshed Strategy​​​​​SM1​07:31:00​​SYNLAIT​Synlait Publishes Full Year 2022 Result & Refreshed Strategy​​​​​SM1​07:31:00​​SYNLAIT​Annual Report to shareholders​​​​​STM​09:08:00​​SUN METALS​El Palmar drilling results and new target defined​​​​​STO​08:33:00​​SANTOS​Kumul offers to acquire 5% of PNG LNG​​​​​SYA​09:13:00​​SAYONA​Quebec Mining Operator Selected as NAL Restart Advances​​​​​TLG​09:27:00​​TALGAGROUP​ACC and Talga sign non-binding Offtake for 60kt Anode Supply​​​​​TSO​09:40:00​​TESORO RES​Major gold intersections at El Zorro​​​​​UVA​09:23:00​​UVRE​Elevated Radioactivity Visible Mineralisation at East Canyon​​​​​WRK​09:04:00​​WRKRLTD​Capital Raise to accelerate Wrkr Growth Strategy​​​​​WSR​08:22:00​​WESTAR RES​Opaline Well Exploration Defines Base Metal Mineralisation​​​​​WTL​08:47:00​​WT FIN GRP​Full Year Statutory Accounts Announcement​​​​​XAM​08:29:00​​XANADUMINE​Broad, Shallow Gold Zone at Red Mountain​​​​​YRL​09:40:00​​YANDAL​Trading Halt​​​​​


----------



## barney (28 September 2022)

11am Wednesday 28th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeadingAJL9:24amAJ LUCASTrading HaltAJQ8:33amARMOURASX Update - Enterprise North PEP 169AL88:52amALDERANRio Tinto continues drilling at Alderan's Frisco ProjectAMA8:11amAMA GROUPAMA Group Divests FluidDrive BusinessAS28:38amASKARI METMultiple Extensive Lithium Targets Identified at Myrnas HillASO9:29amASTONMINBardwell Drilling Continues to Expand Ni-Co MineralisationASR10:10amASRAZAG:Further promising drilling and soil geochemistry resultsASR10:04amASRARare Earth Elements - Mt Stirling Project UpdateATL8:32amAPOLLO T&LTrading HaltAW19:30amAWMETALSNew Copper System Confirmed at StormAXE9:20amARCHER MATOn-chip electronic transport in qubit components achievedBMM8:12amBALKAN MINExceptional Rock Samples up to 6.8% Li2O at Gorge ProjectBRK8:08amBROOKSIDERig Secured for Wolf Pack WellBRU8:07amBURUENERGYSRI:Barbwire Terrace Drill ProgramYields Strong EarlyResultsBUB9:19amBUBS AUSTTrading HaltCDT9:29amCASTLE MINEaraheedy Project ExpandedCGS10:33amCOGSTATEPause in TradingCKA10:36amCOKALInitial Overburden Removal at BBM Mine Nearing CompletionCNB9:34amCARNABYRESMount Hope Delivers - 30m @ 3.0% CopperCPM8:10amCOOPERMETKing Solomon assays define three Cu-Au plunging shootsCRR8:19amCRITICALFurther high-grade results, up to 3.36% Li2O at Mavis LakeCV19:49amCV CHECKCV1 automated biometric identityCYM8:50amCYPRIUMMETNifty Copper Project Restart UpdateDRE8:49amDREDNOUGHTDrilling Commenced C1-C5 Carbonatites & Y8 DiscoveryE799:09amE79GOLDMurchison Project Expands with Strategic AcquisitionEAI8:02amELL ASIANUpdate - Notification of buy-back - EAIEDE9:48amEDEN INNOVEden Placement Raising $1.0 MillionEL89:06amELEVATEURAKoppies Mineralisation Extended by 10 kmEX18:14amEXOPHARMStudy results indicate exosomes safe for clinical pursuitEXR8:25amELIXIR NRGCBM Pilot Project UpdateFBR9:59amFASTBRICKPause in TradingFLC9:39amFLUENCEFluence Wins First MABR Recurring Revenue ContractFXG8:32amFELIX GOLDShallow Gold Mineralisation Expanded at EastgateGBR8:15amGREATBOULDGold potential south of Ironbark confirmed by auger samplingGCY9:09amGASCOYNEE79: Murchison Project Expands with Strategic AcquisitionGRV9:22amGREENVALESecurity Purchase PlanGTE8:04amGREAT WESTUpcoming Airborne EM Survey For The Fairbairn Nickel ProjectGTR8:16amGTI RESPositive Start to Wyoming ISR Uranium Drilling at ThorHRZ8:09amHORIZONGold Resources Increase to 1.24MozHYG9:48amHGGCFQuarterly Distribution Estimate & TimetableIBX8:15amIMAGIONBIOProstate cancer research updateIIQ9:20amINOVIQ LTD2022 Annual Report and update on resultsIPX8:11amIPERIONXIperionX Selects Virginia for Titanium Metal FacilityJXT9:33amJAXSTALTDSeptember Update WebinarK2F8:09amK2FLYTDK2fly Receives Software Development Services Order from FMGLGP8:24amLITTLEGRNTGA advertising infringement noticesLKO9:00amLAKES OILEnterprise North Information UpdateLM88:06amLUNNONMETBaker Diamond Hole Delivers 6.0m @ 10.95% NiLSR8:06amLODESTARFLEM identifies Earaheedy Drill TargetsMGG9:47amMOGULGAMESPartnership with ESM.ONE IncMHK9:45amMETALHAWKMetal Hawk Completes Strategic $1m PlacementMXC10:37amMGC PHARMATGA advertising Infringement NoticeMYX9:33amM PHARMAMayne Pharma appoints new CEONAM8:36amNAMOI COTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNHE8:26amNOBLHELIUM3D Seismic Survey UnderwayNIC8:12amNICKLINDUSOwnership Interest in Oracle Nickel Project Increased to 70%NKL9:35amNICKELXLTDNickelX Acquires Nickel Project in the West YilgarnNZK7:31amNZKSALMONNZK 1HY23 NZX Financial Results AnnouncementNZK7:31amNZKSALMONNZK 1HY23 Investor PresentationNZK7:30amNZKSALMONNZK 1HY23 Interim Financial StatementsNZK7:30amNZKSALMONNZK 1HY23 Media ReleaseOBM8:27amORABANDAAppointment of Managing Director and Director ResignationsPFG9:24amPRIME FINUpdate - Notification of buy-back - PFGPLL8:05amPIEDMONTPiedmont Lithium Partner Atlantic Lithium Completes PFSPNN8:11amPOWERMINIncahuasi geophysics identifies potential additional brinePNX9:17amPNX METALSPNX acquires the Mt Porter Gold DepositQML8:21amQMINESFurther Outstanding Drilling ResultsQXR9:24amQXRESOURCESteve Promnitz Appointed Managing DirectorRAC9:15amRACEONCORace Develops Improved IV Formulation of ZantreneRAG9:13amRAGNARTrading HaltRBD7:31amRESTBRANNZInterim ReportRCR8:29amRINCONRESMammoth - New Copper-Gold Target Southwest of HavieronRDT9:45amRED DIRTMt Ida Assays and Completion of Yinnetharra AcquisitionRLC9:56amREEDYLCGold assays infill and extend RLC Burracoppin targets WARLF10:57amRLFAGTECHGlobal release of next generation seed priming technologyRPL9:17amREGALPTNRSSuccessful Completion of Shortfall PlacementRSH8:06amRESPIRICentre of Digital Innovation Excellence establishedS3N8:42amSENSORE LTAI Lithium TargetsSBR8:07amSABRE RESMassive Sulphide EM Target Intersected at Sherlock BaySPA9:10amSPACETALKJumpySim and Spacetalk Adventurer UpdateSRI8:07amSIPA RESBarbwire Terrace Drill Program Yields Strong Early ResultsSRN10:25amSUREFIREYidby Successful Drill Testing MMI Anomalies 2 New ProspectsSTX8:56amSTRIKE ENEIndependent certification of Sth Erregulla Kingia discoverySWT8:50amSWTZDIVGRODistribution for month ending 30 September 2022SYN8:06amSYNERGIAENCambay India UpdateTLX8:18amTELIXPHARMChinese NMPA Approves TLX250 Phase III registration studyTLX8:13amTELIXPHARMTelix Withdraws Marketing Application for Illuccix in EuropeTMK9:28amTMKENERGYInitial Exploration Program CompleteTMZ9:32amTHOMSONRESMt Carrington Mineralisation Extends Beyond Pit ShellsTOE9:30amTORO ENERGSuspension from Official QuotationTPD9:28amTALONENERGTMK: Initial Exploration Program CompleteTSL8:08amTITANSANDS100% of Samples Shipped and Drilling Program CompletedVAC8:24amVAN ACFIIEEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAE8:24amVGDFTSEASAEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAF8:24amVAUSFIEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAP8:24amV300APROPEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:24amV300AEQEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:24amVDGLBINFRAEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:24amVGLAGGBNDHEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVCF8:24amVDINTCRDSCEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:24amVDBALANCEEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDC8:24amVDCONSERVEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:24amVDGROWTHEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:24amVDHIGHGROWEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVEF8:24amVDETHIBONDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVEQ8:24amVGDFTSEEUREstimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:24amVDETHISHSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVET8:24amVANETAUETFEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGB8:24amVGOVBONDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:24amVEMMKTSEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:24amVINTLEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVHY8:24amVHIGHYIELDEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVIF8:24amVDITLFXINTEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVIS8:24amVDSMALLCAPEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVLC8:24amVLARGECOEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVMI8:18amVDMINVOLEstimated Distribution AnnouncementVMM8:33amVIRIDISMaiden Drilling Program Commences at PoocheraVVL8:18amVDGLOBVALUEstimated Distribution AnnouncementWRM10:23amWHITEROCKTMZ: Mt Carrington Mineralisation Extends Beyond Pit ShellsZAG10:10amZULEIKAFurther promising drilling and soil geochemistry results


----------



## barney (29 September 2022)

11.50am Thursday 29th Sep


CodeTimeNameHeading29M8:09am29METALS29Metals Renews Golden Grove Mining Contract3DA10:34amAMAEROINTBoard renewal and completion of Strategic Review5EA8:11am5EADVANCED5EA - Form 10-K - 5E Advanced Materials Annual Report5EA8:11am5EADVANCED5E Advanced Materials Reports Full Year 2022 Results5EA8:09am5EADVANCED5EA to Commence Process to Recruit New CEOAGE8:45amPiedmont Project - Ground EM Survey CommencedAGL8:29amAGL ENERGYReview of Strategic Direction Outcomes & FY23 GuidanceAGN9:11amARGENICAFurther Positive Preclinical Results for ARG-007 In HIEAIM8:10amAI MEDIAAi-Media signs five year contract renewal with Seven NetworkAJL9:55amAJ LUCASAJ Lucas completes placement and investor presentationAQX9:09amALICEQUEENALICE QUEEN CHASES COPPER GOLD PORPHYRY AT BODA EASTARR9:04amARAREEARTHMetallurgical Test Work Successfully Completed at La PazAS28:09amASKARI METAskari Metals to Present at Singapore Mining DayASN8:09amANSON RESNew Lithium-Rich Horizons Discovered at Cane Creek 32-1 WellATL9:58amAPOLLO T&LACCC clearance for proposed mergerATL9:49amAPOLLO T&LAXX:THL's acq of Apollo unopposed subject to divestiturAVH9:32amAVITA MEDAVITA Medical Appoints James Corbett as CEOAWJ11:05amAURICMINPlacement Completed & Share Purchase Plan AnnouncedBMO9:51amBASTIONMINPlacement to Continue Exploration on Assets in ChileBMR9:32amBALLYMOREFurther Broad Gold Intersections at Ravenswood ProjectBNL9:48amBLUESTARJXSN-4 Flows Helium (6.5% He) to Surface - Galactica-PegasusBON8:49amSPDR BONDDistribution Announcement September 2022BST9:16amBESTLESSExecutive Chair appointmentCAI8:04amCALIDUSRESMaiden Blue Spec Reserve underpins expansion for WarrawoonaCDT8:20amCASTLE MINEncouraging Kambale Graphite Project Interim Drill ResultsCLZ8:06amCLASSICMINGekko Plant Outperforms ExpectationsCPN8:10amCASPINBroad Zones of Gold-Silver and Copper-MolybdenumCZR9:28amCOZIRONRESAssay Results continue to grow Robe Mesa DepositDC29:36amDCTWOReinstatement to Official QuotationDC29:36amDCTWOFunding secured to underpin new phase of revenue growthDEL8:04amDELOREANCPDEL Achieves Practical Completion on BLM Bioenergy FacilityDNK11:34amDANAKALITrading HaltDNK11:13amDANAKALIPause in TradingEGR9:11amECOGRAFEcoGraf Expands BAM Facility Development PlansELT9:29amOropesa Pilot Scale Metallurgical ResultsENR10:02amENCOUNTERCompletion of Placement and Cleansing NoticeEPM11:01amECLMETALSStudies Commenced for Ivittuut Mining Licence ApplicationEV18:10amEVOLENERGYBinding term sheet for coarse flake downstream JVFEG9:38amFAR EASTWoyla Project UpdateG8810:02amMILEGolden Mile to Present at Singapore Mining DayGBR8:10amGREATBOULDNew high-grade gold lode discovered at Mulga BillGL19:25amGLOBALLITHMOU Executed with Major Korean Battery Maker SK OnGME9:35amGME RESGME Corporate PresentationGOV8:48amSPDR GOVTDistribution Announcement September 2022GOW11:32amGOWING BRSPreliminary Final ReportGSS9:25amGENETICSIG3base Kit for Antimicrobial Resistance Shows High DetectionGTG8:08amGENE TECHGeneType Outperforms Traditional Risk AssessmentsGTK7:30amGENTRACKGentrack provides updated guidance for FY22HAV8:57amHAVILAHMutooroo Copper-Cobalt-Gold Deposit Drilling ResultsHYD9:31amHYDRIXContract with Cyban Pty Ltd and Further Cleansing NoticeHZN9:40amHOR OILWZ12-8E Phase 2 Drilling ProgrammeIMI8:59amINFINITYInvestor PresentationINF9:21amINF LITHITrading HaltIRE8:09amIRESSProfit GuidanceJMS8:26amJUPITER MAugust 2022 Quarterly Activities Report (Q2)KGD9:16amKULAHeli VTEM & Mag Survey - Westonia & Mag Survey - BrunswickLNY10:01amLANEWAYLaneway pours a further 11.58 kg of gold doreLOM8:07amLUCAPA30th 100 Plus Carat Diamond Recovered at LuloLRD11:35amLORDRESExploration commenced at Horse Rocks Lithium ProjectLV19:39amLIVEVLIMCompany UpdateM3M8:07amM3MININGNon-renounceable Entitlements IssueM3M8:06amM3MININGNon-Renounceable rights issue offer documentMAN8:50amMANDRK RESCompletion of drilling at Berinka gold-copper projectMAT9:31amMATSA RESUpdate on Linden Gold Alliance TransactionMAU8:04amMAGNET RES52m AT 1096ppm TREO in scout drilling at TrayningMEU8:06amMARMOTAAurora Tank - 1m assays yield gold over 200 g/tMGL8:26amMAGONTECQinghai Update & Board ChangesMLS8:03amMETALS AUSHigh Grade Titanium-Vanadium-Fe Intersection at ManindiMR19:42amMONTEMPro-rata Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer ProspectusMTC8:08amMETALSTECHSturec Gold Mine Continues to Deliver High Grade ResultsNPM8:06amNEWPEAKLakes Blue Energy Otway Basin updateNXL9:13amNUIX LTDASIC Enforcement ProceedingsOCC8:38amORTHOCELLOrthoATI Rotator Cuff Study Success With Cross-Over PatientsODY9:26amODYSSEYGLOffer DocumentODY9:14amODYSSEYGLEntitlements OfferOOK9:10amOOKAMI LTDField exploration to commencePAN8:04amPANORAMICSavannah 2022 Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve StatementPDI8:08amPREDICTIVEHIGH GRADE GOLD 200M BELOW NE BANKANS 3.9MOZ RESOURCEPKD9:14amPARKD LTDDesign Contract Signed with Luxury Audi Retail CentrePMV8:34amPREM INVNotification of buy-back - PMVPMV8:29amPREM INVFY22 Investor PresentationPMV8:28amPREM INVFY22 Results AnnouncementPMV8:22amPREM INVPreliminary Final ReportPNM10:02amPACIFICNMLUpdated Kolosori JORC Resource EstimatePNT9:14amPANTHERBonanza Gold Assay & Visible Gold in Core at Burtville EastPPY8:44amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPPY8:44amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPSC9:34amPROSPECRESProspect enters lithium project in NamibiaPUA9:13amPEAKMINLTDHigh Quality Kaolin underpinned by Spectacular REE ResultQEM9:37amQEMLIMITEDTrading HaltRDN9:13amRAIDEN RESWide shallow Nickel-Cu Sulphide Mineralisation IntersectedRED9:47amRED 5 LTDTrading HaltRIE10:05amRIEDEL RESRiedel undertakes $1.5M Placement - Drilling to CommenceRNE8:19amRENUENERGYReNu Energy Increases Investment In EnosiRTR8:06amRUMBLENew 2.2km High Grade Chikamin Feeder Zone extends ChinookSI68:03amSIXSIG METDrilling intersects wide zones of gold mineralisation at MGPSLF8:35amSPDR PRPDistribution Announcement September 2022STW8:57amSPDR 200Update - Dividend/Distribution - STWSTW8:41amSPDR 200Distribution Announcement September 2022SUV8:34amSUVOSTRATSuvo Invests in Green HPA TechnologySXG8:59amSOUTHXGOLDSXG August 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BSYI8:44amSPDRMSCIDYDistribution Announcement September 2022TG18:16amTECHGENMagnetics Commencement at Narryer Ni/Cu/PGE ProjectTOR8:06amTORQUE METParis Gold Zone Grows to 900m In StrikeWIA8:02amWIAExploration UpdateWIN9:27amWIDGIETrading HaltYRL10:11amYANDALSuspension from Official QuotationZNC8:06amZENITH MINRTR: New 2.2km High Grade Chikamin Feeder Zone ext' Chinook


----------



## barney (30 September 2022)

11.15am Friday 30th Sep


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​A1M​09:03:00​​A1MINESLTD​Lens 6 Discovery - Eloise Copper Mine​AEG​10:55:00​​AB EQ PERF​Scheme Consideration Update - Exchange Ratio​AL8​08:42:00​​ALDERAN​Alderan intersects thick gold zones from surface at Mizpah​ALY​08:10:00​​ALCHEMYRES​Alchemy Wins Ballot in Highly Prospective Lithium Region​AQC​11:15:00​​AUSPACCOAL​Trading Halt​AQC​09:54:00​​AUSPACCOAL​Pause in Trading​AR3​09:52:00​​AUSTRARE​Substantial drilling program underway at Koppamurra​AVD​08:16:00​​AVADAGROUP​FY22 Annual Report Announcement​AXP​09:21:00​​AXPENERGY​AXP delivers significant increase in Reserves​BCI​08:09:00​​BCIMINERAL​Variation To Convertible Note Subscription Deed​CAE​08:39:00​​CANNINDAH​Wide Hole13 Cu / Au intervals extend Mt Cannindah to S-W​CBA​08:45:00​​CWLTH BANK​Prudential Inquiry Enforceable Undertaking obligations met​CG1​09:30:00​​CARBONXT​Share Purchase Plan Offer Booklet​CNQ​10:04:00​​CLEAN TEQ​NematiQ signs MOU with Schreurs & Sons​CTM​09:18:00​​CENTAURUS​Jaguar Continues to Grow Ahead of Resource Update​CTO​09:13:00​​CITIGOLD​Exploration Update​CXO​10:58:00​​CORE EXP​Equity Raising Presentation​CXO​10:58:00​​CORE EXP​A$100m Institutional Placement​CXO​10:20:00​​CORE EXP​Trading Halt​CXO​09:55:00​​CORE EXP​Pause in Trading​DVD​08:08:00​​VE AU DVDY​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​EBN​08:08:00​​VE EM BOND​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​ELT​09:34:00​​​Oropesa Infill Drilling Progress​FLO​08:08:00​​VE AU FLOT​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​GCA​08:08:00​​VE GCAP​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​IFR​08:08:00​​VE INFRA​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​IHC​08:50:00​​ISGCBAUD​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IHE​08:50:00​​ISEMBAUD​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IHH​08:50:00​​ISGHYBAUD​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IJH​08:50:00​​ISCMIDCAP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IJR​08:50:00​​ISCSMLCAP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IKE​07:31:00​​IKE GPS​2022 Annual Meeting CEO Presentation and Revenue Update​IVV​08:50:00​​ISCS&P500​Estimated Distribution Announcement​IXC​08:51:00​​INVEX THER​Second HREC Approval for IIH EVOLVE Phase III Clinical Trial​IXR​08:53:00​​IONICRARE​Ionic Technologies the New Name in Magnet Recycling​IXU​08:09:00​​IXUP​Results of Pro-rata Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer​KEY​08:12:00​​KEY PETROL​Completion of Sale of Key's Interests in Onshore Perth Basin​KKO​10:02:00​​KINETIKO​Trading Halt​KKO​09:55:00​​KINETIKO​Pause in Trading​LNR​08:46:00​​LANTHANEIN​Lyons REE Project Maidel Drill Program Update​MEK​08:44:00​​MEEKAMET​Drilling and Pre-Feasibility Study Update​MEU​08:05:00​​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank Gold - Drilling to Commence​MGX​08:03:00​​MT GIBSON​Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves Statement at 30 June 2022​MME​09:22:00​​MONEYME​Revised FY22 Annual Report Note 11​MRI​10:36:00​​MYREWARDS​Trading Halt​MRI​10:12:00​​MYREWARDS​Pause in Trading​MTR​10:19:00​​METALTIGER​Margin Loan Facility Update​NSX​09:37:00​​NSX LTD​Non-Renounceable Issue - close of offer and shortfall​PAR​08:40:00​​PARA BIO​Trading Halt​PLU​08:08:00​​VE AU BOND​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​PYR​09:11:00​​PAYRIGHT​Amended Appendix 4E​QAL​08:13:00​​QUALITAS​Qualitas secures A$440 million commitment​QGL​08:08:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Full Year Statutory Accounts​QRI​09:58:00​​QUAL RE IF​Dividend/Distribution - QRI​RAG​09:27:00​​RAGNAR​Magmatic Sulphides Intersected at Granmuren​RBR​09:45:00​​RBR GROUP​RBR Secures funding from Tennant Group​RCB​09:27:00​​RUSCRPBETF​Distribution September 2022​RDN​08:07:00​​RAIDEN RES​Historic mining defines shallow high grade Ni-Cu sulphides​REI​08:08:00​​VE REIT​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​RLT​08:36:00​​RENERGEN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​ROC​09:55:00​​ROCKETBOOT​Contract renewal​RSM​09:20:00​​​Distribution September 2022​SDG​09:48:00​​SUNLAND​Group Strategy Update​SFR​08:11:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire Announces CEO Transition​SFR​08:11:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire Group Production Guidance and Financing Update​SKS​08:49:00​​SKS TECH​SKS Announces New Banking Facilities​SMR​08:41:00​​STANMORE​FIRB APPROVAL RECEIVED FOR MITSUI ACQUISITION​SRI​08:11:00​​SIPA RES​Paterson North Exploration Advancing​SUB​08:08:00​​VE AU SUBD​Final Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Sep 2022​SUM​10:43:00​​SUMMIT​Commences exploration at Gascoyne Rare-Earth and Lithium​SYN​08:31:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay Farm Out Process Initiated​TEG​08:12:00​​TRIANGLE​KEY: Completion of Sale of Key's Ints in Onshore Perth Basin​TLS​09:24:00​​TELSTRA​AXX:ACCC seeks further views on Telstra, TPG mobile network​TOY​09:31:00​​TOYS R US​Preliminary Final Report​TPG​09:24:00​​TPGLIMITED​AXX:ACCC seeks further views on Telstra, TPG mobile network​TUL​09:24:00​​TULLARES​Iron Ore and Funding Agreement - Amendment to Cut-Off Date​VAC​08:53:00​​VAN ACFIIE​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAF​08:53:00​​VAUSFI​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VAS​08:53:00​​V300AEQ​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VBN​08:53:00​​VGLAGGBNDH​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VCF​08:53:00​​VDINTCRDSC​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDB​08:53:00​​VDBALANCE​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDG​08:53:00​​VDGROWTH​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VDH​08:53:00​​VDHIGHGROW​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VEF​08:53:00​​VDETHIBOND​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VEQ​08:53:00​​VGDFTSEEUR​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VES​08:53:00​​VDETHISHS​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGE​08:53:00​​VEMMKTS​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VGS​08:53:00​​VINTL​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VHY​08:53:00​​VHIGHYIELD​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VIF​08:53:00​​VDITLFXINT​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VIG​08:10:00​​VICTOR​Disclosure under Listing Rule 4.3D​VIS​08:53:00​​VDSMALLCAP​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VLC​08:53:00​​VLARGECO​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​VMC​09:32:00​​VENUS MET​Marvel Loch East Rare Earth Project​VR8​09:18:00​​VANAD RES​Trading Halt​VVL​08:45:00​​VDGLOBVALU​Updated Estimated Distribution Announcement​WLE​10:55:00​​WAMLEADERS​AEG: Scheme Consideration Update - Exchange Ratio​WR1​08:35:00​​WINSOME​Exceptional high grade lithium assays from Adina​


----------



## barney (3 October 2022)

Midday Monday 3rd Oct


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:18amMORELLAGeophysics Underway at North Big SmokyACR9:32amACRUXRemaining balance of R&D Tax Incentive Rebate receivedAGY8:21amARGOSYRincon 2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAHI9:58amADVANCEDHISuspension from Official QuotationAHQ9:58amALLEGIANCESuspension from Official QuotationAIB9:58amAURORA GLBSuspension from Official QuotationAMS8:07amATOMOSAMS Change to Annual AccountsANR8:24amANATARA LS3FDC Clinical Trial updateAQD9:05amAUSQUESTDrilling to Test DHEM Target at HamiltonATX8:20amAMPLIAAMP886 Activity in Acute Myeloid LeukemiaBCN9:22amBEACON MINTrading HaltBGD8:09amBARTONGOLDBarton granted new tenement at Tunkillia Gold ProjectBNL8:19amBLUESTARHelium Development Well Permitting Update -Galactica-PegasusBUB9:24amBUBS AUSTBubs Lodges Letter of Intent with FDACCZ8:21amCASTILLOCOCobalt focused drilling commences at Broken Hill ProjectCML8:26amCHASE MINEActivities for the Eveleigh Zinc drill program commencedCMX9:44amCHEMXCMX Signs MOU with PBT & Appoints GM Battery TechCTP9:59amCENT PETRLPalm Valley 12 Update & Interim Flow Test ResultCUE9:59amCUECTP: Palm Valley 12 Update & Interim Flow Test ResultCUL9:22amCULLEN RESRights Issue Offer DocumentCUL9:16amCULLEN RESNon-Renounceable IssueCUS9:03amCOPPERProject Review Update and Investor PresentationCVR10:24amCAVALIERCrawford Returns High Grades and New Mineralisation at DepthCXO9:25amCORE EXPInaugural DSO TenderCXO9:19amCORE EXPSuccessful Completion of Share PlacementDEL7:43amDELOREANCPUpdate on Bioenergy Infrastructure Project FinanceDEM8:46amDEMEM LTDDEM acquires 25% stake in Geutec to increase holding to 100%DNK9:48amDANAKALITerm Sheet Executed in Asmara for Sale of Colluli InterestDOU8:21amDOUUGHDouugh banks $2.22m R&D credit ahead of AU soft launchDTR9:58amDATELINESuspension from Official QuotationDUB9:58amDUBBERSuspension from Official QuotationEGY9:58amENERGYTECHSuspension from Official QuotationENR8:14amENCOUNTERBHP Commencing Diamond Drilling at the Elliott ProjectERA10:44amERAResponse to media and update on independent directorsEVO9:30amEVOLVE EDUCompletion of sale of NZ and change of name and addressFFF8:37amFORBIDDENMajor Ranging Secured and First Production Completed in USFHE8:15amFRONT ENERLeading hydrogen expert appointed as Managing DirectorFIJ10:49amFIJI KAVAFiji Kava to Acquire Leilo and Completion of PlacementFME8:21amFUTURE METUK PlacementFZO9:18amFAMILYZONEFamily Zone Acquires Educator ImpactGNM9:58amGREATNORTHSuspension from Official QuotationHHI9:58amH HOUSESuspension from Official QuotationIFM9:16amINFOMEDIAFinal Update on Conditional Non-Binding ProposalsINF11:31amINF LITHICompany PresentationINF9:44amINF LITHIMining Licence and EIA Permitting Process InitiatedIOD9:17amIODMIODM signs material variation to agreementIXR9:16amIONICRAREIonicRE Joins United Nations Global CompactIXU8:01amIXUPAdjustment to the 4E Unaudited Financial StatementsJIN8:10amJUMBO INTStarVale UpdateLDX8:52amLUMOSLumos Completes Closure of Sarasota FacilityLDX8:51amLUMOSOutcome of Appeal to FDA for FebriDxLTR9:41amLIONTOWNMining Proposal & Works Approval Paves Way for ConstructionM2R8:17amMIRAMARDiamond occurrence & uranium targets identified at BangemallM8S8:24amM8SUSTAINShare PlacementMMG8:55amMONGERGOLDMMG Excercises Option to Acquire 100% of the Brisk LithiumMRC9:48amMIN.COMMODMRC Secures Funding Support for Growth StrategyMSB9:49amMESOBLASTSubmits New Information to FDA IND File for SR-aGVHDNIC9:37amNICKLINDUSHNI Commences Transition to Nickel Matte ProductionNTM8:48amNTMINElevated Copper-in-Soil Anomalism at Calvert SouthNUH9:58amNUHEARASuspension from Official QuotationNVU9:19amNANOVEUTrading HaltNZO9:59amNZ OIL&GASCTP: Palm Valley 12 Update & Interim Flow Test ResultNZS9:12amNZ COASTALTrading HaltPAA10:22amPHARMAUSTFirst Patient Dosed in MND Phase 1/2 TrialPAN7:54amPANORAMICFirst Phase of Savannah Orebody Drill Program CompletedPLL11:30amPIEDMONTReinstatement to Official QuotationPLL9:58amPIEDMONTSuspension from Official QuotationPPG8:33amPRO PACAppointment of CEOPRX9:29amPRODGOLRights Issue Shortfall NoticePVL9:58amPOWERHOUSESuspension from Official QuotationPWN8:24amPARKWAYParkway Corporate PresentationQEM10:04amQEMLIMITED$2.2m Placement to progress Julia Creek developmentRED9:52amRED 5 LTDSuccessful $60 million capital raisingSDF10:35amSTEADFASTResults of SPPSFX8:20amSHEFF RESBinding US$110 Orion Loan Facility ExecutedSFX7:54amSHEFF RESMining Services Contract AwardSXG8:41amSOUTHXGOLDTrading HaltTMG9:47amTRIGG MINRenounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $2.8 millionTMG9:45amTRIGG MINRenounceable Rights Issue ProspectusTYR9:02amTYRO PAYTransaction Value Update to 30 September 2022URW7:48amUNIBALWESTUnibail-Rodamco-Westfield completes sale of Villeneuve 2UUL9:58amULTIMA UTDSuspension from Official QuotationVAF8:10amVAUSFIUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAP8:10amV300APROPUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVAS8:10amV300AEQUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBL8:10amVDGLBINFRAUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVBN8:10amVGLAGGBNDHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDB8:10amVDBALANCEUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDG8:10amVDGROWTHUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVDH8:10amVDHIGHGROWUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVES8:10amVDETHISHSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGE8:10amVEMMKTSUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVGS8:10amVINTLUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVHT7:33amVOLPARAVolpara CEO appointed to the Board as Managing DirectorVHY8:10amVHIGHYIELDUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementVR19:58amVECTIONTECSuspension from Official QuotationVVL8:10amVDGLOBVALUUpdated Estimated Distribution AnnouncementWAF9:43amWESTAFRICABurkina Faso Operations UpdateWFL8:04amWELLFULLYLISO CertificationWIN9:31amWIDGIEHigh Grade Lithium Discovery at Mt EdwardsXTC10:32amXANTIPPEXTC Continues Development of the Carachi Lithium ProjectYAL7:41amYANCOALYancoal debt prepayment of US$1.0 billionYPB9:41amYPB GROUPChairman Provides A$1m Convertible Loan FacilityZGL9:58amZICOMSuspension from Official Quotation


----------



## barney (4 October 2022)

11.02am Tuesday 4th October


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​1AD​09:39:00​​ADALTA​R&D Tax Incentive Refund received​​1ST​08:36:00​​1ST GROUP​CEO Resignation​​A4N​08:58:00​​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project Update​​AGN​08:01:00​​ARGENICA​Argenica Receives $1.38m R&D Tax Incentive Cash Refund​​AHF​10:09:00​​AUSDAIRY​Launch of Ocean Road Dairies Organic A2 Infant Formula Range​​AIS​08:34:00​​AERISRES​GOLDEN PLATEAU DRILLING PROGRAM UPDATE​​AIS​08:05:00​​AERISRES​HLX: Significant Copper Mineralisation intersected at Caball​​ANX​08:05:00​​ANAXMETALS​Evelyn Extended With Excellent Cu, Zn & Au Intersection​​AS2​08:03:00​​ASKARI MET​Acquires Talga East Lithium Project and Exploration Update​​AVA​09:33:00​​AVA RISK​CEO Retirement and Appointment​​AZS​09:16:00​​AZURE MINS​Positive Metallurgical Results for Ridgeline Nickel Deposit​​BIO​08:20:00​​BIOME AUST​FY23 Q1 Sales Revenue Update and FY23 Forecast​​BIO​08:18:00​​BIOME AUST​FY22 Company Presentation​​BIT​10:13:00​​BIOTRON​Second BIT225 Phase 2 HIV-1 Clinical Trial Fully Recruited​​BLG​08:27:00​​BLUGLASS​2022 AGM Presentation​​BLG​08:26:00​​BLUGLASS​2022 AGM Chair and President Address​​BTH​08:54:00​​BIGTINCAN​LVT: LiveTiles Limited responds to media speculation​​BTH​08:37:00​​BIGTINCAN​Response to Media Speculation​​BTR​08:10:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Solid Gold Hits Recorded at Delta 2​​C29​09:06:00​​C29METALS​Exploration Activities Commence at Mayfield​​CLA​09:38:00​​CELRES​Celsius Resources MCB Project takes step closer to Operation​​COD​08:44:00​​CODAMINLTD​Maiden Drill Programme Completed at Cameron River​​CVN​08:06:00​​CARNARVON​Bedout Sub-basin Prospective Resource Update​​CY5​09:11:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​David Southam appointed Managing Director​​CZN​10:35:00​​CORAZON​Mt Gilmore Porphyry Copper targeting​​DRO​09:10:00​​DRONE​$1.8 million U.S. Department of Defense Contract​​DVP​08:05:00​​DEVELOP​ANX: Evelyn Extended With Excellent Cu, Zn & Au Intersection​​EFE​09:38:00​​EASTERNRES​Thick Pegmatites Intercepted at Trigg Hill Project​​EGR​09:21:00​​ECOGRAF​FYI:Further Positive Results-Enhanced FYI HPA Anode Coatings​​EGR​09:19:00​​ECOGRAF​Further Positive Results for Enhanced HPA Anode Coatings​​EM2​09:54:00​​EAGLE MML​Trading Halt​​EMV​08:02:00​​EMVISION​Ethics Approval Received For Multi-Centre Clinical Trial​​EOS​08:53:00​​ELEC OPTIC​Update on Financing - Further Extension​​ESK​10:29:00​​ETHERSTACK​Trading Halt​​ESK​09:54:00​​ETHERSTACK​Pause in Trading​​EVN​09:25:00​​EVOLUTION​Competitive Long Term Power Contract Secured for Cowal​​FYI​09:21:00​​FYI RES​Further Positive Results for Enhanced FYI HPA Anode Coatings​​FYI​09:19:00​​FYI RES​EGR:Further Positive Results for Enhanced HPA Anode Coatings​​GAS​09:53:00​​STATE GAS​First Lateral at Rougemont-3 Reaches Target Extent​​HLX​08:05:00​​HELIX​Significant Copper Mineralisation intersected at Caballero​​HRE​09:42:00​​HEAVY RARE​Cowalinya Re-Assays Deliver Rare Earth Grade Increase​​HRZ​09:45:00​​HORIZON​Nickel Sulphides Confirmed At Blair North and Euston​​HTG​09:15:00​​HARVESTTG​HTG Deploys Nodestream to International Rescue Operations​​IMM​09:53:00​​IMMUTEP​Fast Track granted by US FDA for Efti in 1st line NSCLC​​IPD​08:12:00​​IMPEDIMED​New Corporate Oncology Account with GenesisCare​​IR1​08:10:00​​IRISMETALS​Lithium Mining Permit Granted Over Two Existing Claims​​ITM​09:12:00​​ITECHMIN​Lacroma Graphite Drill Target on Eyre Peninsula​​JPR​09:42:00​​JUPITERENG​AMENDED AGREEMENT REACHED WITH NOTEHOLDERS ON A DEBT RESTRUC​​KFM​08:05:00​​KINGFISHER​Further Exceptional REEs Extend MW2 Strike Length to 3km​​KLI​09:35:00​​KILLI​New High-Grade Cu-Au Surface Mineralisation at Ravenswood​​KRM​09:28:00​​KINGSROSE​Entry into Agreement for the Sale of Way Linggo​​LGP​08:30:00​​LITTLEGRN​Exclusive supply agreement with Cannamedical in Germany​​LNK​09:03:00​​LINK ADMIN​Update on Potential In-Specie Distribution of Pexa​​LVT​08:54:00​​LIVETILES​LiveTiles Limited responds to media speculation​​LVT​08:37:00​​LIVETILES​BTH: Response to Media Speculation​​M2R​08:03:00​​MIRAMAR​Visible Gold in Second Glandore East Diamond Hole​​MAT​09:25:00​​MATSA RES​Lithium Bearing Pegmatites Discovered Phang Nga Thailand​​MCT​08:04:00​​METALICITY​Significant Highgrade Intercepts - McTavish South Resampling​​MEA​09:05:00​​MCGRATH​McGrath acquires stake in top performing franchisee​​MI6​08:03:00​​MINERAL260​Minerals 260 to acquire large WA REE-Ni-Cu-Li Project​​MRI​10:05:00​​MYREWARDS​Entitlement Issue​​MRI​10:04:00​​MYREWARDS​Prospectus​​MRI​10:04:00​​MYREWARDS​Proposed issue of securities - MRI​​MRZ​09:14:00​​MONT ROYAL​Wapatik Phase 3 Drilling and Prospecting Program Commences​​MYL​08:56:00​​MALLEERES​Hartree Bridge Facility​​NGS​09:19:00​​NGSLTD​Trading Update​​NME​08:04:00​​NEX METALS​MCT: Significant Highgrade Intercepts-McTavish South Resam​​NWC​09:24:00​​NEWWORLDR​Geophysical survey commences along strike from Antler​​ODE​09:47:00​​ODESSAMIN​REE Exploration Targets Identified at Lyndon Project​​PAR​09:13:00​​PARA BIO​PAR Reports Successful Primary Endpoint in Phase 2 Trial​​PFG​10:59:00​​PRIME FIN​Completion of new Acquisition Facility​​PFG​10:00:00​​PRIME FIN​Prime acquires 100% ownership of Intello Pty Ltd​​PKO​08:21:00​​PEAKO LTD​Initial Drilling Intersects 99m of Shallow PGEs​​PLL​10:39:00​​PIEDMONT​SYA: PFS Launched for NAL Lithium Carbonate Production​​PNN​09:47:00​​POWERMIN​Eyre Peninsula very positive kaolin drilling results​​POD​08:06:00​​PODIUM​High Grade Rhodium Identified in Stage 10 5E PGE Assays​​RDN​09:22:00​​RAIDEN RES​Further Ni-Cu Sulphide Mineralisation Intercepted​​REE​09:32:00​​RARE X​MET TESTWORK DELIVERS PREMIUM PHOSPHATE CONCENTRATE​​RGL​09:34:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Approvals Received for Maiden Drilling at Tambourah​​SLS​08:06:00​​SOLSTICE​Grant of Highly Prospective Additional Tenure, Yarri Project​​SNG​09:49:00​​SIRENGOLD​Exceptional high-grade Gold & Stibnite at Auld Creek​​SUH​08:07:00​​STH HEM MI​Geological Re-Interpretation Shows Scale - Llahuin Project​​SVY​08:06:00​​STAVELYMIN​New REE Target to be Tested as Part of Exploration Campaign​​SXG​10:44:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG Drills Highest Grades on 350 Metre Step Out​​SYA​10:39:00​​SAYONA​PFS Launched for NAL Lithium Carbonate Production​​TEE​07:59:00​​TOPEND​Northern Territory Update​​TG6​10:39:00​​TGMETALS​Soil Sampling Defines Lithium Target at Lake Johnston​​TRA​09:54:00​​TURNERS​Turners Q1 Dividend Declared​​VAC​08:17:00​​VAN ACFIIE​Final Distribution Announcement​​VAE​08:17:00​​VGDFTSEASA​Final Distribution Announcement​​VAF​08:17:00​​VAUSFI​Final Distribution Announcement​​VAP​08:17:00​​V300APROP​Final Distribution Announcement​​VAS​08:17:00​​V300AEQ​Final Distribution Announcement​​VBL​08:17:00​​VDGLBINFRA​Final Distribution Announcement​​VBN​08:17:00​​VGLAGGBNDH​Final Distribution Announcement​​VCF​08:17:00​​VDINTCRDSC​Final Distribution Announcement​​VDB​08:17:00​​VDBALANCE​Final Distribution Announcement​​VDC​08:17:00​​VDCONSERV​Final Distribution Announcement​​VDG​08:17:00​​VDGROWTH​Final Distribution Announcement​​VDH​08:17:00​​VDHIGHGROW​Final Distribution Announcement​​VEF​08:17:00​​VDETHIBOND​Final Distribution Announcement​​VEQ​08:17:00​​VGDFTSEEUR​Final Distribution Announcement​​VES​08:17:00​​VDETHISHS​Final Distribution Announcement​​VET​08:17:00​​VANETAUETF​Final Distribution Announcement​​VGB​08:17:00​​VGOVBOND​Final Distribution Announcement​​VGE​08:17:00​​VEMMKTS​Final Distribution Announcement​​VGS​08:17:00​​VINTL​Final Distribution Announcement​​VHY​08:17:00​​VHIGHYIELD​Final Distribution Announcement​​VIF​08:17:00​​VDITLFXINT​Final Distribution Announcement​​VIS​08:17:00​​VDSMALLCAP​Final Distribution Announcement​​VLC​08:17:00​​VLARGECO​Final Distribution Announcement​​VMI​08:17:00​​VDMINVOL​Final Distribution Announcement​​VR1​09:40:00​​VECTIONTEC​Reinstatement to Quotation​​VR8​11:02:00​​VANAD RES​DFS delivers A$1.9BN NPV confirming World Class Project​​VRC​09:40:00​​VOLT​Strong Progress Across Battery Materials Businesses​​VVL​08:17:00​​VDGLOBVALU​Final Distribution Announcement​​XRG​08:58:00​​XREALITY​US Distribution Agreement Signed​​


----------



## barney (5 October 2022)

1.55pm Wednesday 5th October


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​4DS​09:28:00​​4DSMEMORY​Company Update​92E​09:53:00​​92ENERGY​Elevated Radioactivity Intersected at Tower Uranium Project​A1M​13:54:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: Target's Statement - Take No Action​AHQ​09:41:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Renounceable Issue - Investor Presentation​AHQ​09:41:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Launch of accelerated renounceable entitlement offer​AKE​10:01:00​​ALLKEM​Mt Cattlin Resource Drilling Update​AOA​11:06:00​​AUSMON​Field reconnaisance rare earth exploration in SA completed​AON​08:15:00​​APOLLO MIN​Apollo Minerals Expands Kroussou by 140%​AQD​09:11:00​​AUSQUEST​Copper Footprint Extended at Parcoy​ARR​10:16:00​​ARAREEARTH​Drilling commences at Halleck Creek Project​ASN​09:08:00​​ANSON RES​Approval for Western Strategy Resource Expansion Drilling​BCN​09:20:00​​BEACON MIN​Offer to Acquire Geko Tenements​BDG​08:13:00​​BLK DRAGON​Padbury Gold Project Exploration Update​BMR​09:55:00​​BALLYMORE​Outstanding Results for Day Dawn Deposit, Ravenswood Project​BNL​09:50:00​​BLUESTAR​Logs Confirm High Concentration Helium Discovery at JXSN-4​BPM​08:12:00​​BPM MIN​Executive Changes​BRK​08:12:00​​BROOKSIDE​Bradbury AOI Expanded First Well Set to Spud​BUR​08:13:00​​BURLEY MIN​Heritage Agreement signed for Cane Bore Iron Ore Project​CD1​09:49:00​​CD PRIEQU1​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD1​09:46:00​​CD PRIEQU1​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD1​09:45:00​​CD PRIEQU1​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD2​09:49:00​​CD PRIEQU2​CD3: Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD2​09:46:00​​CD PRIEQU2​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD2​09:45:00​​CD PRIEQU2​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD3​09:49:00​​CD PRIEQU3​Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD3​09:46:00​​CD PRIEQU3​CD3: Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CD3​09:45:00​​CD PRIEQU3​CD1: Merger Proposal - CD Private Equity Fund Series​CEL​09:16:00​​CHAL EXP​500m Intersections at Colorado V Project Ecuador​CL8​09:47:00​​CARLYHOLD​Renounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $2.8 million​CL8​09:20:00​​CARLYHOLD​Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus​CLZ​08:14:00​​CLASSICMIN​Kat Gap - Infill Drilling Update​CMO​08:14:00​​COSMOMETAL​Cosmo Identifies High Priority Drill Targets at Mt Venn​CTM​09:31:00​​CENTAURUS​Jaguar Nickel Sulphide Project Development Update​CXO​12:05:00​​CORE EXP​BP33 Diamond Drilling Results​CZR​09:31:00​​COZIRONRES​Renounceable Entitlement Issue Offer Booklet​CZR​09:26:00​​COZIRONRES​Capital raising to fund Pilbara iron ore and gold projects​DAL​09:22:00​​DALAROO​Rare Earth Potential at Lyons River Project in Gascoyne​DCG​12:44:00​​DECMIL GRP​Management Changes​DEG​11:06:00​​DEGREY​De Grey Equity Raising Presentation​DEG​11:05:00​​DEGREY​Fully Underwritten A$130M Placement & Non Underwritten SPP​DEG​09:51:00​​DEGREY​Trading Halt​DM1​11:23:00​​DESERTML​Drilling at Dingo Pass​DMM​11:03:00​​DMCMINING​DMC Increases Critical Metals Tenure in Fraser Range​DNA​09:21:00​​DONACO​Response to Price Query​DRM​13:54:00​​DEMETAL​Target's Statement - Take No Action​DRM​09:59:00​​DEMETAL​Peake and Denison Exploration Report​EIQ​09:31:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Trading Halt​EMU​09:31:00​​EMU NL​Trading Halt​FEG​09:32:00​​FAR EAST​Amendment to Woyla Project update​FMG​08:28:00​​FORTESCUE​FFI and TES Green Hydrogen Import Facility in Germany​FXG​09:53:00​​FELIX GOLD​400m Traverse of Thick Gold Mineralisation Open​GSR​09:51:00​​GREENSTO​HRZ: Kangaroo Hill and Phoenix Divestment Completed​HCD​11:24:00​​HYDROCARB​Kleen-Flow Selected for UAE Tank Cleaning Pilot​HLA​09:45:00​​HEALTHIA​Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer​HRZ​09:51:00​​HORIZON​Kangaroo Hill and Phoenix Divestment Completed​HSC​13:31:00​​HSCTECH​Trading Halt​HSC​13:24:00​​HSCTECH​Pause in Trading​ICL​09:41:00​​ICENIGOLD​Significant Anomalous Gold Intersection at Everleigh Well​IG6​11:16:00​​INTGRAPHIT​High grade intersections identify new graphite prospect​IGO​09:53:00​​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: Nickel Targets Confirmed at Mt Alexander​IVZ​10:57:00​​INVICTUS​Mukuyu-1 Drilling Update​JXT​08:25:00​​JAXSTALTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​LEX​09:39:00​​LEFROYEXP​Gold Copper Cobalt Intersection in LEFD006​LLO​12:46:00​​LION ONE​LLO Announces Assay Results for Met Tests at Tuvatu​LNK​08:51:00​​LINK ADMIN​Response to Media Speculation​LRS​08:10:00​​LATRES​Results Confirm Significant Colina West Lithium Discovery​LRV​11:03:00​​LARVOTTO​Trading Halt​LRV​10:02:00​​LARVOTTO​Pause in Trading​MCT​08:08:00​​METALICITY​NME: Metalicity commences Supreme Court Proceedings​MEI​09:25:00​​METEORIC​Completion of Sale of Juruena Gold Project (updated)​MEI​09:13:00​​METEORIC​Completion of Sale of Juruena Gold Project​MHK​13:09:00​​METALHAWK​Paydirt Australian Nickel Conference Investor Presentation​MWY​08:28:00​​MIDWAY​FIRB Approves the Sale of Plantation Land​NC1​08:14:00​​NICORES​UPDATE ON DELIVERY OF WINGELLINA PRE-FEASIBILITY STUDY​NKL​08:14:00​​NICKELXLTD​Drilling to Commence at Cosmos South Nickel Project​NME​09:34:00​​NEX METALS​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​NME​08:08:00​​NEX METALS​Metalicity commences Supreme Court Proceedings​NVU​10:40:00​​NANOVEU​Placement and Repayment of Equity Facility​NZS​10:11:00​​NZ COASTAL​Transformational and Earnings Accretive Acquisition​OD6​09:23:00​​OD6METALS​OD6 Engages CSIRO on Splinter Rock REE Project​ODE​09:39:00​​ODESSAMIN​Updated-REE Exploration Targets Identified at Lyndon Project​OZL​09:59:00​​OZMINER​DRM: Peake and Denison Exploration Report​PAN​11:23:00​​PANORAMIC​Preliminary September Quarter Production Results- Amended​PAN​08:13:00​​PANORAMIC​Preliminary September Quarter Production Results​PGM​10:25:00​​PLATINA​Platina Projects Update​PGO​08:18:00​​PACGOLD​F1a Zone Continues to Deliver High-Grade Gold Intersections​PXX​09:23:00​​POLARX​Extensive new surface intercept at Black Canyon​RCA​09:07:00​​RESCP PRO​Final Distribution Details​REE​08:13:00​​RARE X​Outstanding result of 455m at 0.5% TREO and 5% P2O5​REZ​09:52:00​​RES&EN GRP​Exploration Activities Commence at East Menzies​RRR​08:59:00​​REVOLVER​Compelling Dianne EM Anomaly Drilling​RZI​09:10:00​​RAIZINVEST​September 2022 - Key Metrics​SGQ​09:53:00​​ST GEORGE​Nickel Targets Confirmed at Mt Alexander​SHH​08:09:00​​SHREE MIN​Investor Presentation​SNG​09:25:00​​SIRENGOLD​Sams Creek Mineral Resource Update​SRG​08:12:00​​SRGGLOBAL​$40m Aboriginal JV Term Contract secured with Iron Bridge​STX​08:58:00​​STRIKE ENE​South Erregulla Update​SYA​11:41:00​​SAYONA​Moblan PFS Targets Quebec Lithium Expansion​TLM​08:10:00​​TALISMAN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​TMG​10:38:00​​TRIGG MIN​Investor Presentation​TSC​08:12:00​​TWENTY7 CO​Rio Tinto Exploration Exercises Farm-in Option​VN8​09:34:00​​VONEXLTD​Investor Presentation - Acquisition of OntheNet​VN8​09:29:00​​VONEXLTD​Vonex broaden product capability via acquisition of OntheNet​VSR​08:12:00​​VOLTAIC​Investor Presentation​VSR​08:12:00​​VOLTAIC​Successful Capital Raise and ASX Relisting​WBE​09:04:00​​WHITEBARK​Rex 4 Development Well Proceeds to Completion​WNX​09:32:00​​WELLNEX​Trading Update​WNX​09:28:00​​WELLNEX​Extension of SPP​WR1​09:46:00​​WINSOME​Cancet Exploration and Drilling Update​WRM​09:42:00​​WHITEROCK​White Rock joins league of High-Grade Gold Producers​ZNC​09:38:00​​ZENITH MIN​Wide High-Grade Results Intersected at Cowarra​


----------



## barney (6 October 2022)

10.50am Thursday 6th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​14D​10:03:00​​1414DEGREE​Acting Chief Executive Officer Resignation​​​​​​99L​09:52:00​​NINETYNIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​AAU​08:26:00​​ANTILLES​Preliminary Drilling at El Pilar Porphyry Project​​​​​​ACW​09:33:00​​ACTINOGEN​Trading Halt​​​​​​ADD​08:15:00​​ADAVALE​Loyalty Bonus Options Prospectus​​​​​​AFG​08:20:00​​AUSTRA FIN​AFG September 2022 Qtr Index​​​​​​AL8​09:21:00​​ALDERAN​Alderan Option Entitlement Offer Closes​​​​​​AMS​08:38:00​​ATOMOS​AMS Completes Development of 8K Sensor​​​​​​APX​08:52:00​​APPEN​FY2022 Trading Update​​​​​​AS2​10:13:00​​ASKARI MET​Drilling Confirms Further Gold Extensions at Burracoppin​​​​​​AZS​09:10:00​​AZURE MINS​Andover Project Area Increases by 55%​​​​​​BAS​09:38:00​​BASS OIL​Cooper Basin Oil Update​​​​​​BIL​08:56:00​​ICORECASH​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​BMM​08:18:00​​BALKAN MIN​Work Program Commences at Gorge Lithium Project​​​​​​BOE​08:17:00​​BOSS EN​Boss secures key approval for restart at Honeymoon​​​​​​BON​08:31:00​​SPDR BOND​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​BRX​09:18:00​​BELARAROX​EM Surveys Confirm Extension of Mineralisation at Native Bee​​​​​​BYI​08:14:00​​BEYOND INT​Beyond enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with Banijay​​​​​​CCR​09:08:00​​CREDIT CLR​CCR SIGNIFICANTLY EXPANDS INTO INSURANCE SECTOR​​​​​​CML​08:19:00​​CHASE MINE​UPDATE ON NT BARKLY NORTH REE AND URANIUM PROJECT ACTIVITIES​​​​​​CU6​09:58:00​​CLARITY PH​First participant imaged in Phase II SAR-Bombesin trial​​​​​​CV1​08:15:00​​CV CHECK​Flash update Q1 FY2023​​​​​​DEG​09:48:00​​DEGREY​Completion of Bookbuild for Fully Underwritten A$130 millio​​​​​​DKM​08:15:00​​DUKETON​Presentation - Australian Nickel Conference​​​​​​E20​08:31:00​​STATEE200​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​EM2​09:49:00​​EAGLE MML​Investor Presentation​​​​​​EM2​09:38:00​​EAGLE MML​Strong Drill Results Outside Updated Mineral Resource​​​​​​EM2​09:27:00​​EAGLE MML​Oracle Ridge Mineral Resource Estimate Update​​​​​​EPM​09:11:00​​ECLMETALS​Maiden Drilling Program Commences at Flagship Project​​​​​​FDV​09:50:00​​FRONT D V​FDV LATAM strategy update​​​​​​FEX​09:02:00​​FENIX RES​Fenix achieves two million tonne production milestone​​​​​​FHE​08:16:00​​FRONT ENER​Collaboration agreement signed with Waroona Energy Pty Ltd​​​​​​GAS​09:22:00​​STATE GAS​Trading Halt​​​​​​GLL​08:39:00​​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Operations Update​​​​​​GOR​09:51:00​​GOLDROAD​Gold Road Subscribes for 19.99% of De Grey Placement​​​​​​GOV​08:31:00​​SPDR GOVT​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​HMG​08:16:00​​HAMELIN​Priority drill targets defined at Camel Gold Prospect​​​​​​HSC​09:04:00​​HSCTECH​HSC Technology Group awarded major contract​​​​​​IAF​08:56:00​​ISHUBSCOM​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​ICO​08:56:00​​ICORPBOND​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IES​08:56:00​​IESGAUSLEA​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IGB​08:56:00​​ISHUBSTRE​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IHD​08:56:00​​ISHDIVOPP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IHR​09:26:00​​INTELLIHR​IHR appoints Donovan CEO, Founder Rob Bromage departs​​​​​​ILB​08:56:00​​ISHGOVINF​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​ILC​08:56:00​​ISHLGECAP​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IMM​08:14:00​​IMMUTEP​Abstracts accepted for Presentation at SITC 2022​​​​​​IOZ​08:56:00​​ISHAUS200​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​ISE​08:56:00​​IENHNCDCSH​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​IVZ​08:17:00​​INVICTUS​Margin Area 1.2 billion barrel prospective oil resource​​​​​​IXR​09:17:00​​IONICRARE​Corporate Presentation​​​​​​IYL​08:56:00​​IYIELDPLUS​Estimated Distribution Announcement​​​​​​KCC​08:23:00​​KINCORACOP​Exploration Alliance entered with AI Explorer​​​​​​LEX​08:16:00​​LEFROYEXP​Resource RC Drilling Program Underway at Burns​​​​​​LKE​09:11:00​​LAKE RES​Strategic Investment and Offtake Agreement with WMC Energy​​​​​​LM8​08:15:00​​LUNNONMET​Company Presentation at 2022 Australian Nickel Conference​​​​​​LOT​08:16:00​​LOTUSRES​Greenfield drill program at Chilumba hits mineralisation​​​​​​MAT​09:48:00​​MATSA RES​Trading Halt​​​​​​MFG​09:36:00​​MAG FINC​Funds Under Management - September 2022​​​​​​MRD​08:18:00​​MOUNT RID​Highest REE grades & extended footprint at Mt Ridley Project​​​​​​MZZ​08:17:00​​MATADOR​Commencement of Drilling at Malachite in Newfoundland​​​​​​NKL​08:56:00​​NICKELXLTD​NickelX to Commence Exploration Dalwallinu Ni-Cu-PGE Project​​​​​​NWE​09:32:00​​NORWEST​Ringneck Seismic Confirms Significant New Gas Lead​​​​​​PBH​08:17:00​​POINTSBET​PBH and 1/ST TECHNOLOGY Announce US Horse Racing Partnership​​​​​​PGD​10:02:00​​PEREGOLD​Onground Exploration at Pilgangoora Lithium Project​​​​​​PGY​09:43:00​​PILOT​Formalisation of Cliff Head JV CCS Re-alignment Transaction​​​​​​PGY​09:02:00​​PILOT​TEG: Formalisation of CHJV CCS Re-alignment​​​​​​PNV​09:59:00​​POLYNOVO​Q1 FY23 Sales Result​​​​​​POD​08:17:00​​PODIUM​Parks Reef Deep Drilling Intercept Extended​​​​​​RDV​08:46:00​​RUS DIV​Final Distribution September 2022​​​​​​RDV​08:37:00​​RUS DIV​Update - Dividend/Distribution - RDV​​​​​​REE​08:23:00​​RARE X​KCC: Exploration Alliance entered with AI Explorer​​​​​​RGB​09:00:00​​RUSGOVBETF​Final Distribution September 2022​​​​​​RGB​08:57:00​​RUSGOVBETF​Update - Dividend/Distribution - RGB​​​​​​RGL​09:43:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Tambourah Lithium Project Expands with New Tenement​​​​​​SCT​09:39:00​​SCOUTSEC​Launch in Australia on Amazon.com.au​​​​​​SFY​08:31:00​​SPDR 50​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​SHN​10:04:00​​SUNSHGOLD​Exceptional Exploration Results at Ravenswood West​​​​​​SNX​10:04:00​​SIERRA NEV​Sierra Nevada Gold - drilling update​​​​​​SRR​09:38:00​​SARAMA​Sarama Resources Hits More Gold Outside Mineral Resource​​​​​​SSR​08:14:00​​SSR MINING​SSR MINING ANNOUNCES POS EXPLO RESULTS FOR CAKMAKTEPE EXTENS​​​​​​STW​08:31:00​​SPDR 200​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​SYI​08:31:00​​SPDRMSCIDY​DRP Distribution Announcement September 2022​​​​​​T92​09:25:00​​TERRA URAN​Airborne Geophysical Survey Underway in Eastern Athabasca​​​​​​TEG​09:43:00​​TRIANGLE​Formalisation of Cliff Head JV CCS Re-alignment Transaction​​​​​​TEG​09:02:00​​TRIANGLE​Formalisation of CHJV CCS Re-alignment​​​​​​TLG​09:54:00​​TALGAGROUP​Trading Halt​​​​​​TMZ​08:19:00​​THOMSONRES​Positive Central Processing Pathway Outcome​​​​​​TRU​07:30:00​​TRUSCREEN​Dr Beata Edling Appointed CEO of TruScreen Group​​​​​​TWR​10:04:00​​TOWER​Tower acquires rights to Kiwibank portfolio​​​​​​UMG​09:09:00​​UNITEDMALT​UMG CEO announces plans to retire​​​​​​WCN​08:16:00​​WHITECLIFF​Hines Hill POW submitted for Aircore Drilling​​​​​​WFL​09:16:00​​WELLFULLYL​Trading Halt​​​​​​WML​09:34:00​​WOOMERA​Lake Dundas Drilling Commences​​​​​​WWI​09:35:00​​WEST WITS​WBP Positive Phase 1 Uranium Drilling Results​​​​​​


----------



## barney (7 October 2022)

3.20pm Friday 7th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​ADT​09:13:00​​ADRIATIC​Adriatic Metals Vares Project Update​​​​​​AHQ​09:31:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​AHQ​09:31:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Results of Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​​AKE​09:21:00​​ALLKEM​US$200m IFC Project Finance Proposal for Sal de Vida​​​​​​ALY​09:50:00​​ALCHEMYRES​Trading Halt​​​​​​APZ​08:24:00​​ASPEN​Successful Completion of Security Purchase Plan​​​​​​BCC​08:54:00​​BEAM COMS​Beam Receives $2.5M New Order for Iridium GO! Devices​​​​​​BCN​09:40:00​​BEACON MIN​BNR: Offer To Acquire Geko Gold Mine​​​​​​BFC​09:30:00​​BEST GLOB​Q1 FY23 Trading Update​​​​​​BLD​09:08:00​​BORAL LTD​SVW: Pricing of A$250 million exchangeable notes offer​​​​​​BNR​09:40:00​​BULLETIN​Offer To Acquire Geko Gold Mine​​​​​​BPH​09:37:00​​BPH ENERGY​Trading Halt​​​​​​BSA​09:17:00​​BSA AUST​Smart Metering Services Agreement secured​​​​​​BTR​08:51:00​​BRIGHTSTA​High-Grade Gold Extensions Confirmed at Cork Tree Well​​​​​​CMX​09:52:00​​CHEMX​ChemX Drill Results Confirm Significant Kaolin Prospect​​​​​​CNJ​08:13:00​​CONICO LTD​GSR: Mt Thirsty Joint Venture Exploration Update​​​​​​COE​09:38:00​​COOPER​EMP: MOU with Cooper Energy​​​​​​CU6​09:46:00​​CLARITY PH​First patient treated in therapeutic prostate cancer trial​​​​​​DCN​08:16:00​​DACIANGOLD​Preliminary September Quarter Update​​​​​​DUR​12:22:00​​DURATEC​Trading Halt​​​​​​DUR​12:07:00​​DURATEC​Pause in Trading​​​​​​EGY​12:24:00​​ENERGYTECH​EGY Convertible Note Issue​​​​​​EIQ​09:16:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​​EMP​09:38:00​​EMPEROR​MOU with Cooper Energy​​​​​​EMR​09:47:00​​EMERALD​Significant Gold Exploration Results at Okvau and Bullseye​​​​​​EMU​11:12:00​​EMU NL​Placement to Sophisticated and Professional Investors​​​​​​EMU​11:12:00​​EMU NL​Rare Earths Exploration Projects​​​​​​ESS​08:14:00​​ESSENMETAL​Positive lithium met test work results​​​​​​EVZ​09:11:00​​EVZ LTD​Brockman secures contract for large water storage reservoir​​​​​​FRS​10:04:00​​FORREST​Placement to advance lithium drilling campaign​​​​​​GNG​09:52:00​​GR ENGIN​Thunderbird Mineral Sands Project - Full Notice to Proceed​​​​​​GPR​08:13:00​​GEO PAC​Woodlark drilling program delivers 6m x 300g/t at Busai​​​​​​GQG​08:54:00​​GQGPARTNRS​FUM as at 30 September 2022​​​​​​GSR​08:13:00​​GREENSTO​Mt Thirsty Joint Venture Exploration Update​​​​​​IEC​12:17:00​​INTRA ENGY​Multiple Airborne EM Anomalies Identified at Yalgarra​​​​​​ING​09:17:00​​INGHAMS​ING 2022 AGM - Chair letter to shareholders​​​​​​IPH​09:35:00​​IPHLIMITED​Completion of acquisition of Smart & Biggar​​​​​​ITM​08:28:00​​ITECHMIN​Clay Hosted REE Projects Progress to Second Round of Testing​​​​​​JAY​09:02:00​​JAYRIDE​Q1 FY23 Update - Revenue up 157% vs PCP​​​​​​JRV​08:17:00​​JERVOIS​Jervois Celebrates ICO Mine Opening Ceremony​​​​​​KAR​09:46:00​​KAROON​Bauna Royalty Rate Reduction Approved​​​​​​KAT​12:09:00​​KATANA​Dividend/Distribution - KAT​​​​​​KGD​09:55:00​​KULA​Brunswick Lithium Field Program Extended​​​​​​KNG​09:45:00​​KINGMINLTD​Trading Halt​​​​​​LRV​09:24:00​​LARVOTTO​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​​MAT​09:42:00​​MATSA RES​Joint Venture with Linden Gold Alliance - Devon Gold Project​​​​​​MEL​09:53:00​​METGASCO​Trading Halt​​​​​​MEU​10:08:00​​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank Gold - Drilling has Commenced​​​​​​MR1​09:51:00​​MONTEM​Supplementary Prospectus​​​​​​MRC​09:44:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Offer Document​​​​​​MTM​09:19:00​​MTMONGER​East Laverton Tenements Granted​​​​​​NAG​09:22:00​​NAGAMBIE​Trading Halt​​​​​​NKL​09:54:00​​NICKELXLTD​Trading Halt​​​​​​NTL​08:02:00​​NEWTALISMN​M Hill Claim Resolved​​​​​​NWF​13:23:00​​NEWFIELD​Capital Raising Update​​​​​​ODE​08:14:00​​ODESSAMIN​Option to Acquire Lithium REE Tenement Exercised​​​​​​OSM​09:20:00​​OSMOND​Soil XRF Results Identify areas for follow up​​​​​​PFG​08:28:00​​PRIME FIN​ShareCafe Webinar Presentation​​​​​​PTX​09:49:00​​PRESCIENT​SPP Results and Placement​​​​​​PTX​09:36:00​​PRESCIENT​Trading Halt​​​​​​SFX​09:52:00​​SHEFF RES​GNG:Thunderbird Mineral Sands Project-Full Notice to Proceed​​​​​​SFX​08:16:00​​SHEFF RES​Final Investment Decision - Presentation​​​​​​SFX​08:13:00​​SHEFF RES​Thunderbird Final Investment Decision​​​​​​SMR​08:28:00​​STANMORE​STANMORE COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF 20% INTEREST FROM MITSUI​​​​​​SVW​09:08:00​​SEVEN GRP​Pricing of A$250 million exchangeable notes offer​​​​​​TBN​09:52:00​​TAMBORAN​EP 136 Operational Update​​​​​​TLG​10:26:00​​TALGAGROUP​Investor Presentation​​​​​​TLG​10:24:00​​TALGAGROUP​Talga A$22M Institutional Placement​​​​​​WML​09:37:00​​WOOMERA​Trading Halt​​​​​​


----------



## barney (10 October 2022)

2pm Monday 10th Oct



*Code*​*ime*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​99L​08:54:00​​NINETYNIN​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​​ACW​09:41:00​​ACTINOGEN​ACW clinical biomarker study webcast presentation​​​​​​ACW​09:20:00​​ACTINOGEN​ACW announces positive Alzheimers Disease clinical results​​​​​​ADA​09:41:00​​ADACEL​ADA completes debt refinancing with new banking partner BMO​​​​​​AGC​09:08:00​​AGCLTD​Grandview Delivers Strong Shallow Gold Results​​​​​​AIS​08:16:00​​AERISRES​HLX: High-Grade Copper Assays Support Drilling at Canbelego​​​​​​AM7​09:52:00​​ARCADIALTD​Drilling indicates potential to grow Lithium resource​​​​​​AMI​11:08:00​​AURELIA​Federation Feasibility Study and Company Update​​​​​​AMI​10:53:00​​AURELIA​Response to Market Speculation​​​​​​AMI​09:56:00​​AURELIA​Pause in Trading​​​​​​AMI​09:48:00​​AURELIA​2022 Group Production Target Statement​​​​​​AMI​09:46:00​​AURELIA​2022 Group Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Statement​​​​​​AMI​09:42:00​​AURELIA​Federation Mine Feasibility Study​​​​​​AMN​09:37:00​​AGRIMIN​Haul Road Native Title Agreement Signed​​​​​​ANX​10:37:00​​ANAXMETALS​Company Presentation - October 2022​​​​​​AQC​10:02:00​​AUSPACCOAL​Completion of Entitlement Offer​​​​​​AQD​08:55:00​​AUSQUEST​Major Drilling Program Commences in Peru​​​​​​ASN​09:36:00​​ANSON RES​25% Increase in Li Grade in Mississippian Unit at Cane Creek​​​​​​AV1​08:15:00​​ADVERITAS​Annualised Revenue Exceeds $3M Following New Contract Wins​​​​​​AVW​09:12:00​​AVIRARESOU​AVIRA SIGNS AGREEMENT TO ACQUIRE NI-CU-CO PROJECT IN SWEDEN​​​​​​AXE​09:27:00​​ARCHER MAT​Quantum information detected using a CMOS chip​​​​​​AXI​09:26:00​​AXIOM​Trading Halt​​​​​​BC8​09:04:00​​BLACK CAT​New Coyote Geological Model Driving High-Grade Success​​​​​​BEZ​08:16:00​​BESRAGOLD​Placement at Substantial Premium​​​​​​BKT​08:31:00​​BLACKROCK​Black Rock Completes FEED and eDFS Update​​​​​​BTN​10:21:00​​BUTN​IAM: Trading Update​​​​​​C29​08:17:00​​C29METALS​Airborne Geophysics to Commence at Stadlers​​​​​​CAI​08:13:00​​CALIDUSRES​September Quarter Operations Update​​​​​​CL8​09:37:00​​CARLYHOLD​Investor Presentation​​​​​​CLZ​08:14:00​​CLASSICMIN​6.06 g/t Au AVERAGED IN FIRST BULK SAMPLE ORE THROUGH GEKKO​​​​​​CPH​09:29:00​​CRESO​Board Transition & Change of Company Name​​​​​​CPO​09:29:00​​CULPEO​1.88% Cu and 4.10 g/t Au from Surface Sampling at Quelon​​​​​​CUF​08:16:00​​CUFE​High-Grade Copper and Gold Shown in Orlando Assay Results​​​​​​CXO​08:52:00​​CORE EXP​Primero Awarded Contract for Finniss Lithium DMS Plant​​​​​​DCN​08:16:00​​DACIANGOLD​Strong Exploration Results Continue at Jupiter​​​​​​DEX​11:00:00​​DUKEEXPLOR​Shallow RC Drilling Confirms Rankins Structures​​​​​​DUB​09:28:00​​DUBBER​Reinstatement to official quotation​​​​​​DUR​09:39:00​​DURATEC​STRATEGIC ACQUISITION OF WILSONS PIPE FABRICATION​​​​​​EGY​09:27:00​​ENERGYTECH​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​EM1​09:34:00​​EMERGEGAM​Emerge and MTN launch Game Streaming Service​​​​​​EVZ​08:50:00​​EVZ LTD​ACQUISITION OF TANK INDUSTRIES​​​​​​GAL​08:19:00​​GALILEO​New Nickel Sulphide Zone Discovered North of Callisto​​​​​​GAS​09:41:00​​STATE GAS​St Baker Group Strategic Investment and Associated Placement​​​​​​GIB​10:11:00​​GIBBRIVER​Phase 8 Drilling Discovers New Gold Target at Edjudina, WA​​​​​​GME​09:56:00​​GME RES​Trading Halt​​​​​​GME​09:07:00​​GME RES​GME Signs Non Binding MOU with Stellantis​​​​​​GML​09:04:00​​GATEWAY​Gold Hits of up to 8.7g/t Highlights Extensions at Montague​​​​​​GOR​08:15:00​​GOLDROAD​September 2022 Quarter Production Update​​​​​​GT1​09:17:00​​GREENTECH​GT1 Buyback of Royalty on the Root Lithium Project​​​​​​HAW​08:16:00​​HAWTHORN​LCY: Mt Bevan Iron Ore Joint Venture Progress​​​​​​HLX​08:16:00​​HELIX​High-Grade Copper Assays Support Bold Drilling at Canbelego​​​​​​HMG​08:14:00​​HAMELIN​High Grade Gold Discovered at Hutchs Find​​​​​​IAM​10:21:00​​INCOME AMG​Trading Update​​​​​​ICE​08:13:00​​ICETANALIM​Macnica placement​​​​​​JGH​09:34:00​​JADE GAS​Drilling Delivers High Confidence Ahead of Pilot Production​​​​​​JLG​10:22:00​​JOHNS LYNG​Share Trading & Business Update​​​​​​KAI​08:17:00​​KAIROS​Drilling Update at Mt York, Pilbara WA​​​​​​KGD​08:16:00​​KULA​Presentation​​​​​​KKO​09:54:00​​KINETIKO​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​​KKO​09:53:00​​KINETIKO​$5M Strategic Investment Placement Secured​​​​​​KNB​12:13:00​​KOONENBERR​Completes Drilling at Lucky Sevens Prospect (updated)​​​​​​KNB​08:13:00​​KOONENBERR​Completes Drilling at Lucky Sevens High-Grade Gold Prospect​​​​​​KNO​09:45:00​​KNOSYS​ANZ Bank signs 3-year contract extension​​​​​​LCY​08:16:00​​LEGACYIRON​Mt Bevan Iron Ore Joint Venture Progress​​​​​​LML​10:25:00​​LINCOLN​LML Variation of Undertaking​​​​​​LNK​08:17:00​​LINK ADMIN​Update on Dye & Durham non-binding indicative proposal​​​​​​LPD​09:18:00​​LEPIDICO​Renounceable Entitlements Offer to Fund Phase 1 Development​​​​​​LPD​08:12:00​​LEPIDICO​Additional Capital Raised - Acuity Facility​​​​​​MAG​08:59:00​​MAGMATIC​First Hole at Corvette Delivers 722m Copper Intersection​​​​​​MGU​09:30:00​​MAG MINING​Trading Halt​​​​​​MIN​08:14:00​​MINERALRES​Investor Site Tour Presentations​​​​​​MRL​09:35:00​​MAYUR​Trading Halt​​​​​​NHE​09:22:00​​NOBLHELIUM​Loyalty Options Prospectus​​​​​​NTU​11:11:00​​NTH MINS​Updated Wolverine Mineral Resource estimate at Browns Range​​​​​​NWH​08:52:00​​NRWHOLDLTD​CXO: Primero Awarded Contract for Finniss Lithium DMS Plant​​​​​​OLL​10:01:00​​OPENLEARN​Trading Halt​​​​​​OLL​09:55:00​​OPENLEARN​Pause in Trading​​​​​​OLY​09:42:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Farm-Out of Canegrass Project​​​​​​OLY​09:29:00​​OLYMPIOMET​ZAG: Goongarrie Project substantially expanded​​​​​​PFE​08:13:00​​PANTERA​Weelarrana Manganese Project Update Drilling to Commence​​​​​​PSL​09:46:00​​PATERSONS​Drilling identifies new gold trend & extends Grace deposit​​​​​​QPM​09:08:00​​QLDPACIFIC​Trading Halt​​​​​​RBX​09:17:00​​RESOURCE B​RBX High Priority Tenement EL007647 Results​​​​​​RML​09:51:00​​RESOLMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​SNZ​07:30:00​​SUMMERSET​3Q22 METRICS SALES OF OCCUPATION RIGHTS​​​​​​SRN​10:23:00​​SUREFIRE​Victory Bore - Unaly Hill Vanadium Project​​​​​​SRZ​08:38:00​​STELLAR​Heemskirk Tin Phase 2B Drilling Commencement​​​​​​STX​08:15:00​​STRIKE ENE​Independent certification of Ocean Hill gas resource​​​​​​THR​08:18:00​​THORMINING​Drilling Commences at Kelly's Prospect, Ragged Range WA​​​​​​TKL​08:13:00​​TRAKA RES​MobileMT survey results at Mt Cattlin​​​​​​TMT​09:25:00​​TECHMETALS​MoU Executed with Tata Steel​​​​​​TYR​09:47:00​​TYRO PAY​Tyro Provides Q1 Update and Raises FY23 Guidance​​​​​​VMC​09:43:00​​VENUS MET​Exploration Update​​​​​​VML​08:51:00​​VITALMETAL​Termination of Agreement to Acquire Kipawa and Zeus Projects​​​​​​WFL​09:14:00​​WELLFULLYL​Chairman/CEO - Remuneration and Shareholding Clarification​​​​​​WFL​09:11:00​​WELLFULLYL​Placement and Debt Restructure​​​​​​WNX​09:18:00​​WELLNEX​OneLife Acquires MediPharm Australia and SPP Update​​​​​​ZAG​09:42:00​​ZULEIKA​OLY; Farm-Out of Canegrass Project​​​​​​ZAG​09:29:00​​ZULEIKA​Goongarrie Project substantially expanded​​​​​​ZGL​09:24:00​​ZICOM​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​


----------



## barney (11 October 2022)

Apologies/late today. No where near a computer all day .. and to be honest, had a pretty crappy day all round, lol  


CodeTimeNameHeading1ST6:19pm1ST GROUPSuspension from Official QuotationAGE9:47amFirst Nabarlek North drilling now underwayAHN2:04pmATHENA RESPlacementAHN9:09amATHENA RESTrading HaltAHN8:14amATHENA RESPlacement ProspectusALX8:20amATLSRTERIACompletion of Retail Component of Entitlement OfferALY9:23amALCHEMYRES$5.5M Capital Raising to Fund Drilling on WA & NSW ProjectsAM78:27amARCADIALTDHelicopter geophysical survey commences at Lithium projectAPS8:17amALLUPSIO2Metallurgical testwork delivers premium high-grade silicaARD12:59pmARGENT MINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 5BAS29:48amASKARI METCallawa Project - Copper, Nickel and Cobalt MineralisationATM8:14amANEKA TAMBExploration Report - Third Quarter 2022ATU12:52pmSupplementary ProspectusAUT9:33amAUTECOSampling returns results up to 569g/t just 6km from ResourceAX89:52amACCELERATEPhase Two Drilling Program Commenced at Woodie Woodie NorthBBN9:34amBABY B2022 AGM - PresentationBBN9:31amBABY B2022 AGM - Chair and CEO addressBCA9:25amBLK CANYONSuccessful manganese extraction from initial leaching testsBKI5:05pmBKI INVESTBKI September 2022 Quarterly ReportBMT9:53amBEAMTREEHDBeamtree announces partnership in Kingdom of Saudi ArabiaBPH10:31amBPH ENERGYBPH Placement completed to fund hydrogen and gas strategyCFO2:44pmCFOAMResponse to ASX QueryCLB9:59amCANDY CLUBSuspension from QuotationCPO9:14amCULPEOTrading HaltCTT8:37amCETTIRERapid, profitable Q1 FY23 growth - $5.5m adj. EBITDACWP3:39pmCEDARWOODSFirst Quarter FY23 Operational UpdateCWX9:25amCARAWINEBCA:Successful manganese extraction-initial leaching testsCY59:18amCYGNUSGOLDTrading HaltCYM10:04amCYPRIUMMET1-2-1 Tech Metals Investor PresentationD2O4:38pmDUXTONUpdate - Notification of buy-back - D2ODBI8:19amDALRYMPLEInvestor PresentationDBI8:12amDALRYMPLE10 Year User Pricing with Significant Uplift in DPS GuidanceDUN9:44amDUNDASCentral 358m of Massive, Semi-Massive, Disseminated SulphideDW89:27amDW8LIMITEDManagement ChangeEPY9:20amEARLYPAYCEO and Managing Director Transition UpdateFME8:17amFUTURE METDrilling Commences at PantonFRX9:16amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam signs white label reseller agreement with BikagoGAS9:03amSTATE GASTEG REDUCES STATE GAS HOLDINGGMD8:11amGEN MINSSeptember quarterly report and drilling updateHAS4:06pmHASTTECHSolvay and Hastings Sign MOU for Supply of MRECHLF9:45amHALOFOODCOChange of LeadershipHLO9:19amHELLOWORLDHLO 2022 AGM CEO Speech and PresentationHLO8:47amHELLOWORLDHLO September Quarter Trading UpdateHOR9:53amHORSESHOEReview Confirms Broad Zones of Copper MineralisationIHL8:19amINHEALTHPositive Pre-IND Meeting with US FDA on IHL-216AIND10:07amINDUSTRIALStockyard 20 Tonne Bulk SampleKNG9:37amKINGMINLTDHigh Grade Uranium Results at CleoKNI9:12amKUNIKOAssay Results Enlarge Potential at Skuterud Cobalt ProjectKP28:13amKOREKola Potash Project Construction Contract & Financing UpdateLDR9:29amLDRESOURCEPhase II Drilling Intersects 47m of Sulphide MineralisationLRV11:43amLARVOTTOReinstatement to Official QuotationLRV11:42amLARVOTTOLarvotto Secures $3.4M to Advance Lithium StrategyM2M9:13amMTMALCOLM121 Conference Investor BriefingMAM9:39amMICROASSETNotification of buy-back - MAMMCT11:24amMETALICITYMt Surprise fieldwork begins to follow up 3.3% Lithium HitMEL10:03amMETGASCOCapital Raising PresentationMEL10:00amMETGASCOMetgasco Share PlacementMGR8:37amMIRVAC GRPChair and CEO to retire from Mirvac and new Chair announcedMME9:44amMONEYME1Q23 Trading Update and Investor PresentationMOH9:52amMOHO RESDrilling Commences At Dukes and T3 & T4 Ni TargetsNAG12:18pmNAGAMBIE$1.0M Share PlacementNKL10:59amNICKELXLTDCapital RaisingNWC9:26amNEWWORLDRBest-ever drill results from the Antler Copper DepositOLL6:27pmOPENLEARNStrategic Investment and Rights IssuePNN9:05amPOWERMINWide zones of copper intersected at Santa Ines ProjectPTR10:12amPETRATHERMNew REE Mineralised Areas Uncovered at CometPTX9:58amPRESCIENTPlacement ResultsPV110:20amPROVARISProvaris lodges Federal EPBC Referral for Tiwi H2RDN8:35amRAIDEN RESFurther Massive Ni-Cu Sulphide Mineralisation IntersectedREE8:17amRARE XPOSITIVE ORE SORTING TESTWORK RESULTS FOR CUMMINS RANGEREM8:18amREMSENSEVirtualplant Development MilestoneRML9:11amRESOLMINStrategic Placement and Lithium InvestmentSLC10:10amSUPERLOOPChair and CEO Presentations 2022 AGMSOP9:22amSYNERTECSynertec's Powerhouse Tech Completes Site Acceptance TestingSRN3:13pmSUREFIREAmended Release - Victory Bore Unaly Hill Vanadium ProjectSYR8:56amSYRAH RESBalama updateTEG9:03amTRIANGLETriangle Monetises State Gas SharesTEM10:59amTEMPESTMeleya Update - Master Drilling CompletionTG19:04amTECHGENJohn Bull Gold Geochemistry CommencementTIE8:39amTIETTOAbujar Gold Project October Construction UpdateTLS8:19amTELSTRATelstra's Annual General Meeting presentationsTMG10:42amTRIGG MINDispatch of Renounceable Rights Issue DocumentsTMK9:45amTMKENERGYSuccessful Drilling Program CompleteTPD9:45amTALONENERGTMK: Successful Drilling Program CompleteTSO9:03amTESORO RESAt the market raiseVAL2:08pmVALORESTrading HaltVAL1:53pmVALORESPause in TradingVVA8:26amVIVALEISURFY23 Guidance PresentationVVA8:25amVIVALEISURFY23 Guidance AnnouncementWML10:20amWOOMERAShare Placement and Entitlement OfferWSI9:33amWESTSTARINAlltype secures $33M Lynas contractXTC9:39amXANTIPPEBoard and Management ChangesZNC9:45amZENITH MINDrilling Commenced at Mt Ida North Lithium Project in WA


----------



## barney (12 October 2022)

12.30pm Wednesday 12th Oct                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​A1G​08:12:00​​AFR GOLD​AFRICAN GOLD AND RESOLUTE MINING SIGN EARN-IN AGREEMENT​​​​​​A1M​09:46:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: REJECT AIC Mines Offer​​​​​​A1M​09:46:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: Target's Statement​​​​​​AHX​09:26:00​​APIAM​Acquisition of Harradine & Associates veterinary business​​​​​​APC​10:16:00​​AUSPOTASH​Trading Halt​​​​​​APC​09:52:00​​AUSPOTASH​Pause in Trading​​​​​​ARN​09:31:00​​ALDORO​Niobe's Rubidium & Lithium Maiden Resource Achieved​​​​​​ATM​08:10:00​​ANEKA TAMB​Disclosure of the Spin-off of Partial Segment of Nickel​​​​​​AXI​08:56:00​​AXIOM​Axiom makes Strategic Investment in PointData Holdings​​​​​​AZS​09:23:00​​AZURE MINS​Lithium-Bearing Pegmatites Identified at Andover​​​​​​BCA​09:03:00​​BLK CANYON​Manganese extraction from initial leaching tests - Amended​​​​​​BOQ​08:57:00​​BANK QLD​FY2022 Investor Materials​​​​​​BOQ​08:48:00​​BANK QLD​FY2022 Results Announcement​​​​​​BOQ​08:40:00​​BANK QLD​FY2022 Appendix 4E​​​​​​BOT​09:50:00​​BOTANIX​Trading Halt​​​​​​BRN​09:29:00​​BRAINCHIP​US Patent Granted​​​​​​BUX​08:13:00​​BUXTONRES​Exploration Update - Graphite Bull Project​​​​​​CAU​10:07:00​​CRONOS​Commissioning of new Melbourne Distribution Centre​​​​​​CAZ​09:48:00​​CAZALY RES​Exploration Update - Ashburton​​​​​​CCZ​08:12:00​​CASTILLOCO​Drilling hits cobalt and pegmatite zones at Broken Hill​​​​​​CLW​09:36:00​​CHTR H LWR​Sale Hoppers Crossing & Acquisition Geosciences​​​​​​CQE​09:37:00​​CHSOCINFRA​Acquisition of Geoscience Australia Property​​​​​​CRN​09:20:00​​CORONADO​Response to media speculation​​​​​​CWX​09:03:00​​CARAWINE​BCA:Manganese extraction from initial leaching tests-Amended​​​​​​CYP​09:26:00​​CYNATA THR​Successful Completion of Planned DSMB Review of DFU Trial​​​​​​DAF​08:14:00​​DIS ALASKA​Coal Creek Analysis Results Confirm Significant Lithium​​​​​​DBO​10:17:00​​DIABLO​Highly Encouraging Results - Devils Canyon & Western Desert​​​​​​DEX​10:39:00​​DUKEEXPLOR​Multiple Mineralised Structural Orientations at Rogers​​​​​​DRE​09:12:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Broad, High-Grade Assays at Yin REE Discovery - Mangaroon​​​​​​DRM​09:46:00​​DEMETAL​REJECT AIC Mines Offer​​​​​​DRM​09:46:00​​DEMETAL​Target's Statement​​​​​​E33​08:13:00​​EAST33 LTD​Entitlement Offer Successfully Closed​​​​​​EDU​09:02:00​​EDU H LTD​Market Update​​​​​​EIQ​10:45:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​EIQ​10:44:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Echo IQ Selected for HeartX Accelerator & Funding​​​​​​EXR​09:58:00​​ELIXIR NRG​CBM Pilot Project Update​​​​​​EZZ​08:09:00​​EZZ LIFE​Dividend Details​​​​​​FHE​08:12:00​​FRONT ENER​Leading specialist appointed to assist with hydrogen offtake​​​​​​FML​08:12:00​​FOCUS MIN​Coolgardie Gold Project Updated Ore Reserves​​​​​​FRS​08:09:00​​FORREST​Prospectus - Rights Issue and Placement​​​​​​GAL​08:25:00​​GALILEO​High Grade Assays Continue at Callisto​​​​​​GCY​08:13:00​​GASCOYNE​Multiple High-Grade Hits Outside MRE at Never Never​​​​​​GIB​11:38:00​​GIBBRIVER​Multiple New Targets Generated at Iroquois Zinc-Lead Project​​​​​​GME​09:43:00​​GME RES​Successful Placement to Advance NiWest Nickel Cobalt Project​​​​​​GME​09:41:00​​GME RES​Stellantis Press Release on Signing Non-binding MOU​​​​​​HNR​09:29:00​​HANNANS​Hannans - Relisting & Lithium Battery Recycling in Europe​​​​​​IGO​08:23:00​​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: High-Grade Lithium Confirmed at Mt Alexander​​​​​​IMI​09:23:00​​INFINITY​Drilling programs commenced at Craig's Rest​​​​​​IOU​10:36:00​​IOUPAY​IOUpay Goes Live with senangPay Payments Platform​​​​​​JAV​09:20:00​​JAVELIN​Javelin Confirms Lithium and REE Potential at Mt Ida-Ida​​​​​​KAI​09:59:00​​KAIROS​Croydon gold and lithium soil anomalies​​​​​​KAU​10:36:00​​KAISERREEF​A1 Mine Drilling Results​​​​​​KIN​09:31:00​​KIN MINING​Drilling Program Commences at Murrin Murrin​​​​​​KRM​09:53:00​​KINGSROSE​Identification of Ni-Cu-PGE intrusions at Porsanger​​​​​​KTA​08:11:00​​KRAKATOA​High Grade Rubidium over 70m thick Pegmatite at King Tamba​​​​​​LKE​09:15:00​​LAKE RES​Strategic Investment and Offtake Agreement with SK On​​​​​​LRV​09:08:00​​LARVOTTO​Trading Halt​​​​​​LYK​08:12:00​​LYKOSMETAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​M2M​09:06:00​​MTMALCOLM​Emu Egg Prospect Area Update​​​​​​MGU​11:14:00​​MAG MINING​Magnum to acquire Appalachian Iron Inc​​​​​​MKG​10:14:00​​MAKO​Investor Presentation​​​​​​MKG​09:40:00​​MAKO​Trading Halt​​​​​​MRL​09:53:00​​MAYUR​Placement, Financing, and New Board Appointment​​​​​​MRL​09:52:00​​MAYUR​Additional $3.5 Million Placement​​​​​​NAE​09:30:00​​NEW AGE​NAE Completes First Phase Gold-Lithium Geochem Soil Surveys​​​​​​NHF​09:52:00​​NIBHOLDING​Investor presentation nib to raise approx $150 million​​​​​​NHF​09:52:00​​NIBHOLDING​nib to raise approximately $150 million​​​​​​NHF​09:01:00​​NIBHOLDING​Trading Halt​​​​​​NXM​08:14:00​​NEXUS MINS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​NXM​08:14:00​​NEXUS MINS​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​OKR​09:43:00​​OKAPI RES​Exploration in Athabasca Identifies Priority Drill Targets​​​​​​OMX​08:13:00​​ORANGE​Investor Presentation​​​​​​PAM​09:17:00​​PA METALS​Drilling Update - Reung Kiet Lithium Project​​​​​​PFP​08:50:00​​PROPEL FP​Trading Update - Q1 FY23​​​​​​PRN​09:00:00​​PERENTI​Citi ANZ Investment Conference​​​​​​PVL​10:26:00​​POWERHOUSE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​QPM​09:36:00​​QLDPACIFIC​Investment and Offtake with General Motors​​​​​​R3D​08:56:00​​R3D RESRCS​Exercise of Nightflower Silver Project Option​​​​​​RDN​08:59:00​​RAIDEN RES​Initial Drilling at B1 Deposit Delivers Ni-Cu Sulphides​​​​​​RSG​08:12:00​​RESOLUTE​A1G: AFRICAN GOLD AND RESOLUTE MINING SIGN EARN-IN AGREEMENT​​​​​​RTH​08:53:00​​RAS TECH​Picklebet signs 2 year deal with Racing and Sports​​​​​​SGA​09:11:00​​SARYTOGAN​Battery Anode Product Strategy Driven By Premium Pricing​​​​​​SGQ​08:23:00​​ST GEORGE​High-Grade Lithium Confirmed at Mt Alexander​​​​​​SLM​10:06:00​​SOLIS​Project Tenements Granted at Cinto​​​​​​SPN​09:57:00​​SPARC TECH​Sparc Hydrogen TEA Completed and Pilot Plant Accelerated​​​​​​STK​08:45:00​​STRICKLAND​Multiple New Targets Generated at Iroquois​​​​​​SUM​08:15:00​​SUMMIT​Receives Land Access to advance Windfall Antimony Project​​​​​​TBN​08:33:00​​TAMBORAN​Update on the Acquisition of Origin's Beetaloo Assets​​​​​​TRT​09:10:00​​TODDRIVER​Stage 2 drilling underway at the Nerramyne Project​​​​​​TZN​09:58:00​​TERRAMIN​Wild Horse JV Terminated​​​​​​WC8​09:00:00​​WILDCAT​WILDCAT APPOINTS SAMUEL EKINS AS MANAGING DIRECTOR​​​​​​WRM​09:02:00​​WHITEROCK​Board and Management Changes​​​​​​


----------



## barney (13 October 2022)

2.55pm Thursday 13th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AD​08:19:00​​ADALTA​1AD & GPCR Therapeutics to evaluate CXCR4 i-bodies in cancer​​​​​99L​14:47:00​​NINETYNIN​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​99L​14:46:00​​NINETYNIN​Voluntary Delisting and NASDAQ SPAC Process​​​​​A11​09:18:00​​ATLANTICLI​Mining Licence Application Lodged for Ewoyaa Lithium Project​​​​​A1M​09:08:00​​A1MINESLTD​Exploration Extends Macy Ore Lenses, Eloise Copper Mine​​​​​AAR​10:16:00​​ASTRAL​Diamond Drilling Supports Further Resource Growth at Theia​​​​​AGE​09:41:00​​​Initial geophysics completed, drilling recommences-Samphire​​​​​AHN​09:27:00​​ATHENA RES​Placement Completion​​​​​AHQ​11:21:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Retail Offer Booklet​​​​​AKN​08:46:00​​AUKING​Important results from Onedin metallurgy testwork program​​​​​ANG​14:55:00​​AUSTIN ENG​CEO and Managing Director's 2022 AGM Address​​​​​ANR​12:58:00​​ANATARA LS​Anatara Investor Presentation​​​​​APC​12:10:00​​AUSPOTASH​Strategic Tenement Application Package to Expand Lake Wells​​​​​AR1​09:22:00​​AUST RES​Step-out drilling delivers 6m @ 2.95% Cu at Lady Colleen​​​​​ARN​09:24:00​​ALDORO​Trading Halt​​​​​ARV​08:12:00​​ARTEMIS​New High-Grade Au-Cu-Co Resource at Greater Carlow​​​​​AS2​08:15:00​​ASKARI MET​High-Grade Gold and Base Metals Mineralisation at Springdale​​​​​ATH​13:03:00​​ALTERITY​ATH434 Clinical Trial launched in Australia​​​​​ATR​09:44:00​​ASTRON​Trading Halt​​​​​AZY​08:14:00​​ANTIPA MIN​Drilling Commenced at Minyari Plunge Extension Targets​​​​​BCI​12:31:00​​BCIMINERAL​BCI Minerals Welcomes David Boshoff as Managing Director​​​​​BDM​09:59:00​​BURGUNDYDM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​BOT​09:47:00​​BOTANIX​Positive BTX 1702 Phase 1b/2 Clinical Study for Rosacea​​​​​BRK​08:14:00​​BROOKSIDE​Juanita Well Operations​​​​​BRN​09:53:00​​BRAINCHIP​BrainChip Strengthens Patent Portfolio​​​​​BUX​08:16:00​​BUXTONRES​High priority AEM anomalies detected at Narryer Project​​​​​CCE​08:19:00​​CARNEGIE​Carnegie Investor Presentation and Notice of Webinar​​​​​CHL​08:18:00​​CAMPLIFY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​CNB​09:37:00​​CARNABYRES​Phenomenal Results From Mount Hope - 60m @ 3.1% Copper​​​​​CPO​09:26:00​​CULPEO​Culpeo announces financing for exploration at Lana Corina​​​​​CY5​09:36:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Cygnus to raise $6.3m to advance Pontax Lithium Project​​​​​CYG​10:53:00​​COVENTRY​Q1 FY23 Trading Update​​​​​CYL​08:17:00​​CAT METALS​Appointment of Managing Director​​​​​DRO​09:25:00​​DRONE​Investor Presentation October 2022​​​​​DRO​08:47:00​​DRONE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​DUN​09:53:00​​DUNDAS​Anomalous pXRF Geochemistry Confirmed by Assay Results​​​​​EEG​09:10:00​​EMPIRE ENE​Beetaloo Operations Update - Carpentaria 3 Drilling Underway​​​​​ELO​10:43:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​Response to Media Speculation​​​​​ELO​10:15:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​Trading Halt​​​​​ELO​09:55:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​Pause in Trading​​​​​EMP​09:03:00​​EMPEROR​Independent Resource Statement VIC/P47​​​​​EOS​08:49:00​​ELEC OPTIC​New Financing Facilities and Strategic Growth Options​​​​​FAL​09:39:00​​FALCON​Mineralised Zones Intersected at the Viking Gold Project​​​​​FHE​08:13:00​​FRONT ENER​Revised announcement on appointment of ELS​​​​​FTL​09:12:00​​FIRETAIL​Drilling campaigns set to commence at Yalgoo & Mt Slopeaway​​​​​GAL​08:27:00​​GALILEO​Massive Sulphide Defines New Target Zone at Callisto​​​​​GAS​09:56:00​​STATE GAS​Second Lateral at Rougemont-3 Commenced​​​​​HGH​07:31:00​​HEARTLAND​Update to forecast NPAT for FY2023​​​​​HMX​08:17:00​​HAMMER​Gold, Nickel and Lithium targets defined at Yandal Project​​​​​IGO​09:38:00​​IGOLIMITED​MOH: Ionic Clay Rare Earth Development at Burracoppin​​​​​IGO​08:16:00​​IGOLIMITED​BUX: High priority AEM anomalies detected at Narryer Project​​​​​IHL​08:15:00​​INHEALTH​Positive preliminary data from IHL-675A Ph 1 trial​​​​​IIQ​09:39:00​​INOVIQ LTD​INOVIQ to Develop SubB2M-Based Test on Nicoya SPR Platform​​​​​IMC​11:53:00​​IMMURON​IMC investment in leading gut health biotech Ateria Health​​​​​KKO​09:24:00​​KINETIKO​Core Hole Intersects Significant Gassy Zones​​​​​KPG​09:04:00​​KELLYPRTNR​Oct 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2023 Financial Year​​​​​LEG​12:12:00​​LEGEND​Quarterly Cash Flow Report September 2022​​​​​LEG​12:12:00​​LEGEND​Quarterly Activities Report September 2022​​​​​LEX​09:40:00​​LEFROYEXP​Lefroy Confirms Demerger/IPO for Nickel Assets​​​​​LIN​09:44:00​​LINDIAN​Major Drill Program to Commence at Kangankunde​​​​​LRS​08:15:00​​LATRES​Test pit and bulk samples to advance Offtake - Cloud Nine​​​​​M2M​09:02:00​​MTMALCOLM​Dumbarton Drilling Recommences​​​​​MHK​09:39:00​​METALHAWK​FAL:Mineralised Zones Intersected at the Viking Gold Project​​​​​MOH​09:38:00​​MOHO RES​Ionic Clay Rare Earth Development at Burracoppin​​​​​MPA​10:59:00​​MAD PAWS​Waggly Club Acquisition Update​​​​​MPL​11:27:00​​MEDIBANK​Trading Halt​​​​​MPL​11:27:00​​MEDIBANK​Medibank cyber incident​​​​​MPL​09:59:00​​MEDIBANK​Pause in Trading​​​​​MPR​10:52:00​​MPOWER​Two Solar/Battery Projects Receive Offers to Connect​​​​​MTH​09:52:00​​MITHRIL​Depth Potential Confirmed - El Refugio, Copalquin District​​​​​NHF​09:54:00​​NIBHOLDING​nib completes $135 million institutional placement​​​​​NSM​09:22:00​​NORTHSTAW​Phase 2 AC Drilling lifts grades at Old Roo target​​​​​NWL​08:53:00​​NETWEALTH​September 2022 Quarterly Business Update​​​​​PKO​11:41:00​​PEAKO LTD​5km of Additional PGE Endowment Defined at Eastman Complex​​​​​PNM​09:36:00​​PACIFICNML​Trading Halt​​​​​PPG​09:04:00​​PRO PAC​Retail Shortfall Bookbuild Completion​​​​​QAN​08:33:00​​QANTAS​Qantas Group Market Update​​​​​QGL​09:57:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Lincoln Minerals Extension of Offer Period​​​​​RAD​09:02:00​​RADIOPHARM​Trading Halt​​​​​RAS​08:14:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Drilling Commenced​​​​​RCR​09:29:00​​RINCONRES​Drilling Contractor Appointed - Paterson Province​​​​​REM​08:14:00​​REMSENSE​Investor Update and Share Purchase Plan​​​​​RF1​11:19:00​​REGAL INV​Resources Royalties Strategy- Approval of Liquidity Proposal​​​​​RRR​08:17:00​​REVOLVER​Dianne EM Drill Target Update​​​​​SGR​08:47:00​​STAR ENT​Commencement Date for Managing Director & CEO​​​​​SRG​12:37:00​​SRGGLOBAL​SRG reaffirms FY23 guidance and forecasts strong growth​​​​​STA​08:18:00​​STRANDLINE​Coburn Project Water Commissioning of WCP Underway​​​​​TAR​09:21:00​​TARUGAMIN​Clay Hosted Rare Earths Discovered At Surface​​​​​TMS​09:06:00​​TENNANT​Step-out Drilling Commenced at Bluebird Cu-Au Discovery​​​​​TSC​08:14:00​​TWENTY7 CO​Option to acquire Lithium Caesium Tantalum Mining Lease​​​​​UVA​09:15:00​​UVRE​Rare earths, uranium and vanadium in pXRF data​​​​​VAL​09:39:00​​VALORES​Exceptional Uranium and Copper Rock Chip Results​​​​​VSR​09:54:00​​VOLTAIC​Rare Earths Confirmed at Gascoyne Project​​​​​WBT​08:59:00​​WEEBITNANO​Weebit advances ReRAM selector development​​​​​WC1​09:05:00​​WESTCOBAR​Gold assets added to Salazar deal at no extra cost​​​​​WLS​08:13:00​​WCM GLOBAL​Update - Proposed Restructure and Special Dividend​​​​​WMG​08:54:00​​WESTERNLTD​Mulga Tank DHEM Identifies Multiple Offhole Targets​​​​​WOO​10:02:00​​WOOBOARD​Trading Halt​​​​​WOO​09:55:00​​WOOBOARD​Pause in Trading​​​​​YRL​10:14:00​​YANDAL​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​YRL​10:14:00​​YANDAL​Prospectus​​​​​YRL​10:14:00​​YANDAL​Placement and Non-Renounceable Rights Issue to Raise $5m​​​​​Z2U​09:44:00​​ZOOM2U​Trading Halt​​​​​


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

a late ( ish ) announcement from the NSX  might interest some , 

normally i would read and move on ... but maybe this has some ( tiny ) legs


----------



## barney (13 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> a late ( ish ) announcement from the NSX  might interest some ,




Interesting as you say @divs4ever 




C


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

i have watched NSX for several years ( without even entering an order )  and after the Middle-East property scandals  would normally run and hide  from anything in that area  ... but this has me thinking carefully  ,  especially about  Saudi Arabia being a manufacturing hub  , one would imagine they would stay with low volume high end products ( and since they have plenty of sand ... computer chips ) ( would they desalinate the sea-water for chip production ?? , they would have enough sunshine to help out big-time )


----------



## barney (13 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> ( would they desalinate the sea-water for chip production ?? , they would have enough sunshine to help out big-time )




You are a thinking man Divs  

That level of delving if way more than an ageing spec investor is capable of, but I do respect the logic  ... interesting


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

well i am aging as well   , not far behind Xi , but not as good  in the health region 

 but  i have been trending towards defensive investments since 2012  ( and most of the 'Green Investments have gone to crap )

 some SENSIBLE growth would be a nice addition to my portfolio ( in a world going woke )

but is this all a sales pitch  , would there be a forced regime change in Saudi ( now he is putting national interests before the Petro-dollar )  or has MBS a greater role in Middle-Eastern affairs , still yet to play 

 some sort of improved relationships between the Saudis and India  might be very beneficial  ( i think India has seen the wisdom of multiple suppliers )

 interesting to see the Saudis thinking ( planning ) beyond 2030  when half the world is wondering how they stay solvent until Christmas


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

am also keeping an eye on BCI (  but have no money invested there , although i do hold SVW if they are still a major holder )

 a well situated company and sun-based evaporation makes a lot of sense 

 my 'spec. investing'  is about thinking small companies with a ( likely ) long term strategy , those big UPs i sometimes get are pure coincidence ( or some super-salesman somewhere ) followed by a prompt rescue of the cash investment


----------



## barney (14 October 2022)

12.30pm Friday 14th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​AKN​10:16:00​​AUKING​Updated - Important results from Onedin metallurgy testwork​​​​​ARL​08:15:00​​ARDEARES​Emu Lake Nickel Sulphide Exploration Update​​​​​ASG​08:36:00​​AUTOSPORTS​Autosports Group agrees to acquire Fortitude Valley property​​​​​AXP​10:09:00​​AXPENERGY​Commencement of Gas Sales in Colorado​​​​​AZY​09:14:00​​ANTIPA MIN​Completion of Share Purchase Plan​​​​​BBX​10:06:00​​BBXMINERAL​Assay results - TED 004 and TED 005​​​​​BC8​08:13:00​​BLACK CAT​Program to Find Another Paulsens Begins​​​​​BCB​12:06:00​​BOWENCOAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​BNR​09:47:00​​BULLETIN​Bulletin Surrounds Aldoros Niobe Project​​​​​BPH​12:11:00​​BPH ENERGY​Non-Renounceable Issue​​​​​BRN​10:02:00​​BRAINCHIP​Proposed Issue of Restricted Stock Units​​​​​BSN​08:14:00​​BASINENRGY​Maiden Geophysical Survey Defines Multiple Targets at Geikie​​​​​CAZ​09:41:00​​CAZALY RES​Copper Assay Results Received - Bommie Resource Drilling​​​​​CBY​08:18:00​​CANTERBURY​Drilling Commences at Briggs Copper Project​​​​​CPO​09:01:00​​CULPEO​Entitlement Offer Prospectus​​​​​CV1​08:14:00​​CV CHECK​CEO presentation following 2022 AGM​​​​​DRX​11:10:00​​DIATREME​Rollover of debt facility​​​​​EBR​09:53:00​​EBR SYSTEM​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​EHL​08:11:00​​EMECO HLDG​Potential issue as to full recoverability of receivables​​​​​FEG​09:01:00​​FAR EAST​Woyla Project Update​​​​​FFF​08:16:00​​FORBIDDEN​Blue Dinosaur Lands Multiple Supermarket Banners in the US​​​​​FND​09:08:00​​FINDILIM​Trading Halt​​​​​FOD​09:35:00​​FOOD REV​AGM Address to Shareholders​​​​​GNE​07:30:00​​GENESIS NZ​Profit Guidance​​​​​GNX​08:25:00​​GENEXPOWER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​ICL​08:57:00​​ICENIGOLD​Gold Intersected @ Everleigh Well​​​​​IIQ​09:46:00​​INOVIQ LTD​Receipt of R&D Tax Incentive Refund​​​​​JRL​08:43:00​​JINDALEE​Positive results from metallurgical testwork at McDermitt​​​​​KYK​09:45:00​​KYCKRLIMIT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​LRV​11:14:00​​LARVOTTO​Geophysical Survey Commenced at Ohakuri Gold Project - NZ​​​​​LRV​11:13:00​​LARVOTTO​Larvotto Completes $2M Placement​​​​​MBK​09:02:00​​​High Cobalt Grades Confirmed in First Millennium Assays​​​​​MEU​08:16:00​​MARMOTA​Wildcat gold find at Comet​​​​​MEZ​07:31:00​​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy monthly operating report for September 2022​​​​​MKG​08:59:00​​MAKO​$3.1M Equity Raise to Fund Napie Project Growth Strategy​​​​​MNB​10:00:00​​MINBOS RES​Trading Halt​​​​​MNB​09:54:00​​MINBOS RES​Pause in Trading​​​​​NOR​09:28:00​​NORWOOD​Spark NZ Update their Voicemail Services Agreement​​​​​NRX​11:34:00​​NORONEXLTD​Copper assays confirm new geological interpretation​​​​​OEL​09:46:00​​OTTOENERGY​GC21 Temporarily Suspended while Growth Activities Continue​​​​​PCG​09:43:00​​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management- 30 September 2022​​​​​PNR​08:14:00​​PANTORO​First gold poured at the Norseman Gold Project​​​​​PRS​09:07:00​​PROSPECH​LANF Drilling Results​​​​​QUE​08:13:00​​QUESTE​Quarterly Activities - 30 September 2022​​​​​QUE​08:13:00​​QUESTE​Monthly Cash Flow Report - September 2022​​​​​RAS​08:14:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Tenement Granted​​​​​RCL​09:24:00​​READCLOUD​Acquisition of Southern Solutions & Investor Presentation​​​​​REC​09:56:00​​RECHARGE​Significant Zones of Sulphide intercepted at Brandy Hill Sth​​​​​ROG​09:47:00​​RED SKY​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​SFM​11:53:00​​SANTAFEMIN​Watsons Well Drilling Completed​​​​​SI6​08:12:00​​SIXSIG MET​Commencement of Drilling at North Well Prospect, MGP​​​​​SIV​10:04:00​​SIV CAPITL​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​SLZ​08:13:00​​SULTAN​Diamond Drill Hole Commences at Kulin Hill Nickel Project​​​​​SNG​09:30:00​​SIRENGOLD​High-grade Gold Intersected on 4km Soil Anomaly at Lyell​​​​​TCG​09:24:00​​TURACOGOLD​Up to 27g/t Gold in Auger at the Tongon North Project​​​​​TLG​08:15:00​​TALGAGROUP​Share Purchase Plan Opens​​​​​TLX​10:12:00​​TELIXPHARM​Health Canada Approves Illuccix for Prostate Cancer Imaging​​​​​TUL​08:22:00​​TULLARES​Resumption of Production at Norseman Gold Project​​​​​TUL​08:14:00​​TULLARES​PNR: First gold poured at the Norseman Gold Project​​​​​UVA​09:23:00​​UVRE​Drilling Commences at Bonanza Uranium-Vanadium Prospect​​​​​WR1​10:04:00​​WINSOME​Cancet and Adina Drilling Update​​​​​Z2U​11:28:00​​ZOOM2U​Trading Update​​​​​Z2U​11:26:00​​ZOOM2U​Accelerating Locate 2u's Growth-Acqusition & Capital Raise​​​​​


----------



## UMike (14 October 2022)

Can add IAG to that. Tading Halt. HIgh court result.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02582502-03A9SN9C76Q7925EQKPH72IEK3/pdf?access_token=0007R5iju0HSfWwcs4tTL5JVIliB


----------



## barney (14 October 2022)

UMike said:


> Can add IAG to that. Tading Halt. HIgh court result.




Thanks for that @UMike  .... I am not familiar with IAG but my wife owns a few.  

Would/could this judgement alleviate potential insurance payouts??   The SP of IAG would therefore be expected to rise perhaps?

If so, happy wife happy life could come into play, lol


----------



## UMike (14 October 2022)

barney said:


> Thanks for that @UMike  .... I am not familiar with IAG but my wife owns a few.
> 
> Would/could this judgement alleviate potential insurance payouts??   The SP of IAG would therefore be expected to rise perhaps?
> 
> If so, happy wife happy life could come into play, lol



Yea I think so .

The way I read it is not good but I don't quite get legal Speak.


----------



## barney (14 October 2022)

UMike said:


> Yea I think so .
> 
> The way I read it is not good but I don't quite get legal Speak.



Yeah, also don't really understand the ramifications of the announcement.  

Had noticed IAG bouncing higher the last couple of days and wondered why.

Given the current market and my own Share "balance sheet", I hope my lovely wife has a win to stem some collective bleeding, lol 

ps Thanks for the input from others regarding Price Sensitive Anns.   The daily (randomly timed) snapshot I post was always meant to just be a "lead in", so opinions on any Announcements (whether posted or not), which may be of interest to punters in general, is appreciated.


----------



## barney (17 October 2022)

2pm Monday 17th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1ST​10:00:00​​1ST GROUP​Response to ASX Query​​​​​92E​09:25:00​​92ENERGY​Highest radioactivity detected in final Tower drillhole​​​​​ABC​08:34:00​​ADEL BRTN​Leadership Transition and Trading Update​​​​​AFW​08:44:00​​APPLYFLOW​Consolidation/Split - AFW​​​​​AGN​09:34:00​​ARGENICA​First Healthy Adult Subject Dosed in Phase 1 Trial of ARG007​​​​​AKN​09:12:00​​AUKING​Trading Halt​​​​​ALK​08:16:00​​ALKANE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​AP2​09:38:00​​APA INFRAS​Basslink Acquisition Update​​​​​APA​09:25:00​​APA GROUP​Basslink Acquisition Update​​​​​AR3​09:36:00​​AUSTRARE​AR3 signs MOU with Neo Performance Materials Inc.​​​​​ARN​09:47:00​​ALDORO​Funding to Advance Niobe Resource Expansion​​​​​ATR​11:19:00​​ASTRON​Corporate Presentation​​​​​ATR​09:58:00​​ASTRON​Placement​​​​​AUN​09:20:00​​AURUMIN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​AUN​09:19:00​​AURUMIN​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​AVL​09:20:00​​AUSTVANAD​Experienced Executive Appointed as CEO​​​​​BDM​09:29:00​​BURGUNDYDM​Investor Presentation​​​​​BFC​09:56:00​​BEST GLOB​Trading Halt​​​​​BRX​08:16:00​​BELARAROX​Met tests show saleable concentrates & excellent recoveries​​​​​CCR​09:53:00​​CREDIT CLR​Q1 FY23 INVESTOR PRESENTATION​​​​​CCR​09:12:00​​CREDIT CLR​Appendix 4C​​​​​CCR​08:47:00​​CREDIT CLR​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​CEN​07:31:00​​CONTACT EN​September 2022 Operating Report​​​​​CGC​08:10:00​​COSTA GRP​Trading update, with revised earnings guidance​​​​​CHL​09:16:00​​CAMPLIFY​Trading Halt​​​​​CL8​09:54:00​​CARLYHOLD​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​CLZ​08:10:00​​CLASSICMIN​Agreement for Toll Milling Progresses Kat Gap to Production​​​​​CML​09:37:00​​CHASE MINE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​COE​08:59:00​​COOPER​Intended retirement of Mr David Maxwell as MD & CEO​​​​​COG​08:24:00​​CONOPERGRP​Q1 FY23 Unaudited Trading Results​​​​​CSF​08:14:00​​CATALANO​Catalano Agrees to Supply Terms with Coles Local​​​​​CSL​08:23:00​​CSL​CSL Vifor Market Briefing​​​​​CUS​08:34:00​​COPPER​Copper Search Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​CV1​08:13:00​​CV CHECK​Quarterly Activities Report - Strong revenue growth inc SaaS​​​​​CV1​08:13:00​​CV CHECK​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​CXO​08:55:00​​CORE EXP​Resignation of Managing Director Stephen Biggins​​​​​CYP​09:28:00​​CYNATA THR​Notice of Allowance for Australia & Canada Cymerus Patents​​​​​CZL​08:17:00​​CONS ZINC​Offtake Agreement for 100% of Plomosas Zinc Concentrates​​​​​DEM​09:07:00​​DEMEM LTD​DEM Signs A$1.4M Contract for Water Treatment Plant Supply​​​​​DEX​10:01:00​​DUKEEXPLOR​Trading Halt​​​​​DEX​09:50:00​​DUKEEXPLOR​Pause in Trading​​​​​DLT​08:26:00​​DELTADRONE​DLT Signs Contract with Anglo American's Mogalakwena Mine​​​​​DRE​08:17:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Mineralised Carbonatites Discovered at C3 and C4 - Mangaroon​​​​​DXN​09:27:00​​DXNLIMITED​Update on Sale of Business Assets of DXN​​​​​EDV​08:40:00​​ENDEAVOUR​F23 First Quarter Trading Update​​​​​EMS​09:11:00​​EASTMETALS​Neutral Junction Project Acquisition Completion​​​​​EQE​09:22:00​​EQUUS LTD​Suspension of Processing, Cerro Bayo Project​​​​​FDR​08:12:00​​FINDER​Investor Update​​​​​FG1​09:43:00​​FLYNNGOLD​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​FHE​09:43:00​​FRONT ENER​Trading Halt​​​​​FRX​09:10:00​​FLEXIROAM​Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C - September 2022​​​​​FXG​12:07:00​​FELIX GOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​FXG​11:59:00​​FELIX GOLD​Pause in Trading​​​​​G88​09:08:00​​MILE​RC Drilling Completed at Yarrambee​​​​​GDG​08:20:00​​GEN DEV​September quarter update​​​​​GED​08:18:00​​GOLD DEEP​Khusib Springs Drilling Intersects 96m Cu Sulphide Zone​​​​​HIO​09:30:00​​HAWSONSIRO​Bankable Feasibility Study Activity Slowed​​​​​HNR​09:05:00​​HANNANS​Hannans - Prospectus for Relisting on ASX​​​​​HPC​08:44:00​​HYDRATION​$12m Loan Facility Secured to Capitalise on Recent Growth​​​​​HRZ​08:14:00​​HORIZON​Appendix 3A.5 Return of capital in specie distribution​​​​​HRZ​08:13:00​​HORIZON​Notice of GM 17 November 2022 RVT Prospectus & Proxy​​​​​HTG​10:12:00​​HARVESTTG​HTG Trading Update​​​​​IAG​08:22:00​​INSUR.AUST​IAG announces on-market share buy-back​​​​​IGO​08:11:00​​IGOLIMITED​Passing of Peter Bradford - Managing Director & CEO​​​​​IMI​10:08:00​​INFINITY​Approvals received for maiden drilling at Tambourah South​​​​​IVZ​09:40:00​​INVICTUS​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​JLG​11:55:00​​JOHNS LYNG​Victorian Flood Recovery​​​​​KGD​08:18:00​​KULA​New Pegmatite Targets Identified - Brunswick Project​​​​​LEL​09:04:00​​LITHENERGY​Trading Halt​​​​​LNR​09:41:00​​LANTHANEIN​Award of $200k EIS Funding - Drilling the Lyons Carbonatite​​​​​LVE​10:47:00​​LOVEGROUP​Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C​​​​​M8S​09:56:00​​M8SUSTAIN​Convertible Note Facility - Variation​​​​​MAN​08:10:00​​MANDRK RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​MAY​09:37:00​​MELBANA​Zapato-1ST Drilling Update​​​​​MBH​09:45:00​​MAGGIEBEER​CEO Resignation and Transition Plan​​​​​MEU​08:19:00​​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank Gold - Drilling update​​​​​MNB​10:03:00​​MINBOS RES​DFS Delivers Compelling Economics for Cabinda Project​​​​​MND​08:14:00​​MONADEL​Board Changes​​​​​MNS​09:38:00​​MAGNIS​Annual Report to shareholders​​​​​MPG​08:12:00​​MANY PEAKS​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​MPL​09:13:00​​MEDIBANK​Medibank cyber incident and trading update​​​​​MTS​08:22:00​​METCASHLTD​MTS Investor Day and Trading Update​​​​​NES​09:24:00​​NELSON RES​Drilling Results from the Woodline and Tempest Projects​​​​​NTI​08:12:00​​NEUROTECH​New Phase I/II Clinical Trial in Children with PANDAS/PANS​​​​​ODM​09:28:00​​ODIN​Geochemistry Defines Drill Targets​​​​​OEC​08:16:00​​ORBITAL​Investor Update Presentation​​​​​PAB​08:45:00​​PATRYS​PAT DX3 Crosses Blood Brain Barrier in Healthy Animals​​​​​PEB​07:34:00​​PACIFIC ED​Quarterly Investor Update - Q2 FY23 Test Volumes rise 36%​​​​​PIL​10:04:00​​PEPPERMINT​Trading Halt​​​​​PIL​09:56:00​​PEPPERMINT​Pause in Trading​​​​​PIQ​08:11:00​​PROTEOMICS​Proteomics receives $1.7 million in R&D tax incentive​​​​​PNM​09:27:00​​PACIFICNML​$5.275M Placement to Advance Development of Kolosori Project​​​​​PNN​09:21:00​​POWERMIN​Rincon North VES Geophysics​​​​​PNR​08:16:00​​PANTORO​Southern Mainfield drilling highlights potential UG mining​​​​​PPS​09:05:00​​PRAEMIUM​September 2022 quarterly update​​​​​PR1​08:15:00​​PURERESOUR​WIDESPREAD OUTCROPPING SURFACE NICKEL - YUNDAMINDRA PROJECT​​​​​PXX​09:23:00​​POLARX​Scoping Study - Alaska Range Copper-Gold Project​​​​​QFE​08:55:00​​QUICKFEE​Q1 FY23 business update​​​​​RAD​09:17:00​​RADIOPHARM​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​RAS​08:13:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Updated MMP Approved for Extra Drilling​​​​​RFR​09:30:00​​RAFAELLA​Horden Lake drillholes confirm co-products and extension​​​​​RMI​09:17:00​​RES MINING​Trading Halt​​​​​RON​09:50:00​​RONIN​RON increases the footprint of its 100% owned Vetas Project​​​​​SAU​09:58:00​​STHN GOLD​Plans underway to advance to drill testing at three projects​​​​​SFX​08:08:00​​SHEFF RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​SGP​09:19:00​​STOCKLAND​Stockland 1Q23 Market Update​​​​​SGP​09:19:00​​STOCKLAND​Stockland 1Q23 ASX Release​​​​​SGR​09:53:00​​STAR ENT​Trading Halt​​​​​SGR​09:44:00​​STAR ENT​Reforms to Queensland Casino Legislation​​​​​SND​09:33:00​​SAUNDERS​SND awarded $44m fuel terminal at Western Syd Intl Airport​​​​​SP3​08:19:00​​SPECTUR​Quarterly Cashflow Report - 30 September 2022​​​​​SP3​08:19:00​​SPECTUR​Quarterly Activities Report - 30 September 2022​​​​​SPD​09:49:00​​SOUTHPALL​Bengwenyama PGM Drills Successive UG2 Reef Intersections​​​​​SRX​08:18:00​​SIERRARUT​Production and Cost Update for September 2022 Quarter​​​​​STK​08:45:00​​STRICKLAND​Bonanza Oxide Gold at Wanamaker - 7m @ 22.g/t Au from 72m​​​​​SW1​08:10:00​​SWIFTNETGL​Swift Signs $3.4 million Mineral Resources Contract​​​​​SWF​08:21:00​​SELFWEALTH​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​SXG​08:22:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG Drills 0.3m @ 362.5 g/t Gold and 0.4m @ 52.5 g/t Gold​​​​​TER​12:41:00​​TERRACOM​Quarterly Report - July to September 2022​​​​​TLX​08:27:00​​TELIXPHARM​Expansion of partnership with GE Healthcare in PET imaging​​​​​TTT​08:20:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic Europe awarded Horizon Europe grant​​​​​TUL​09:42:00​​TULLARES​Drilling Results from Phase Two Drilling at Mainfield​​​​​TWR​07:30:00​​TOWER​Tower updates full year guidance​​​​​TZL​09:55:00​​TZ LIMITED​Trading Halt​​​​​TZN​09:08:00​​TERRAMIN​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​WC1​09:02:00​​WESTCOBAR​Update on Salazar REE Project Transaction​​​​​WGX​08:12:00​​WESTGOLD​Drilling Commences at Great Fingall Deeps​​​​​WIA​08:16:00​​WIA​Drilling results extend mineralisation at Kokoseb​​​​​WMG​08:47:00​​WESTERNLTD​WMG Wins $220,000 EIS Award to Drill Mulga Tank​​​​​WOA​09:38:00​​WIDE OPEN​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Update - Sep 22​​​​​WOO​10:01:00​​WOOBOARD​WooBoard Technologies Limited Capital Raise​​​​​WSR​08:14:00​​WESTAR RES​Fairy Well Acquisition Gidgee North Project​​​​​ZNO​12:56:00​​ZOONOGROUP​Zoono Develops New Nasal Spray Product​​​​​


----------



## barney (18 October 2022)

12.15pm Tuesday 18th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​A1G​08:05:00​​AFR GOLD​AFRICAN GOLD HIGHLIGHTS SIGNIFICANT GOLD POTENTIAL​​​​​ADV​10:38:00​​ARDIDEN​Appendix 5B​​​​​ADV​10:37:00​​ARDIDEN​Quarterly Activities​​​​​AJQ​08:36:00​​ARMOUR​Operational and Corporate Update​​​​​ALV​08:07:00​​ALVOMIN​Drilling at Palma Expands Polymetallic Potential​​​​​AMN​09:10:00​​AGRIMIN​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​AMN​09:10:00​​AGRIMIN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​AMS​12:10:00​​ATOMOS​Underwritten $18m capital raise and strategic investment​​​​​AMS​10:14:00​​ATOMOS​Trading Halt​​​​​AMS​09:51:00​​ATOMOS​Pause in Trading​​​​​AON​08:13:00​​APOLLO MIN​High Grade Massive Sulphide Discovery 40% Zinc Lead​​​​​ARN​08:04:00​​ALDORO​Ground Geophysical Survey for Narndee Commences​​​​​AS2​09:39:00​​ASKARI MET​High-Grade Gold Intersected in Final Results at Burracoppin​​​​​ATL​09:02:00​​APOLLO T&L​FY23 Guidance Update​​​​​AUQ​08:42:00​​ALARA RES​Construction Progress at Al Wash-Hi Majaza Project Site​​​​​AWJ​09:08:00​​AURICMIN​Drilling Commenced at Chalice West Project​​​​​AYA​08:47:00​​ARTRYA​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​AZY​08:03:00​​ANTIPA MIN​Multiple Drilling Programmes in Progress at Growth Projects​​​​​BAS​09:59:00​​BASS OIL​Operations Update - September 2022​​​​​BKI​11:07:00​​BKI INVEST​AMG Presentations & FY23 YTD update​​​​​BML​09:30:00​​BOABMETALS​Successful Drilling Completed at Sorby Hills​​​​​BNO​09:12:00​​BIONOMICS​R&D tax incentive refund for FY2022 received​​​​​BNR​10:05:00​​BULLETIN​Over 50 New Pegmatite Targets Identified​​​​​BTE​09:32:00​​BOTALA​Flow Test Commencement - Serowe-3​​​​​BXB​08:08:00​​BRAMB LTD​FY23 First Quarter Trading Update​​​​​C29​09:27:00​​C29METALS​Trading Halt​​​​​CAV​08:06:00​​CARNAVALE​Diamond drilling extends high-grade gold zone at Kookynie​​​​​CDT​09:14:00​​CASTLE MIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​CE1​11:49:00​​CALIMA​5 Well Driling Program at Brooks Commenced​​​​​CHR​10:26:00​​CHARGER​Lake Johnston drilling advances, target generation continues​​​​​CKA​08:33:00​​COKAL​Production of Metallurgical Coal Commences at BBM​​​​​COH​08:41:00​​COCHLEAR​2022 AGM Chair and CEO & President Addresses​​​​​CPM​08:38:00​​COOPERMET​Cooper continues to grow the Mt Isa East Project​​​​​CWX​08:05:00​​CARAWINE​New Copper, Gold and Manganese Targets in the East Pilbara​​​​​DRO​09:25:00​​DRONE​DroneShield Recommended by U.S. DoD​​​​​DSE​08:09:00​​DROPSUITE​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​EL8​09:19:00​​ELEVATEURA​16 km of Uranium Mineralisation at Capri​​​​​EMD​09:03:00​​EMYRIAL​Emyria and UWA expand unique MDMA-inspired analogue library​​​​​EMU​09:53:00​​EMU NL​EMU Investor Presentation​​​​​ENT​08:51:00​​ENT METALS​Share Purchase Plan to raise $500,000​​​​​ESR​09:05:00​​ESTRELLA R​5A Mineral Resource Estimate Upgrade​​​​​EVS​09:01:00​​ENVIROSUIT​Q1 Sales Update - Total ARR Exceeds $55m​​​​​FND​10:31:00​​FINDILIM​Findi completed oversubscribed capital raise​​​​​FPC​08:29:00​​FATGBLCONT​EQUAL ACCESS SHARE BUYBACK BOOKLET​​​​​FXG​10:39:00​​FELIX GOLD​Investor Presentation​​​​​FXG​09:16:00​​FELIX GOLD​Significant Expansion of NW Array Gold Zone​​​​​GLA​10:03:00​​GLADIATOR​Uranium Exploration Results Eland Hill Assays Pending​​​​​GLH​09:18:00​​GLOBALHE​Investor Presentation​​​​​GMR​09:42:00​​GOLDEN RIM​Geophysical surveying identifies additional gold targets​​​​​GQG​08:29:00​​GQGPARTNRS​Dividend/Distribution - GQG​​​​​GSN​09:41:00​​GREATSOUTH​GSN Completes Palmer River Transaction​​​​​GSN​08:07:00​​GREATSOUTH​RRR: Dianne Project Area Increases By 400%​​​​​HMY​07:49:00​​HARMONEY​1Q23 Trading Update​​​​​HUB​08:12:00​​HUB24LTD​HUB24 Q1 FY23 Market Update​​​​​IDA​08:05:00​​INDIANARES​CEO Appointment and Board Additions​​​​​IGO​08:03:00​​IGOLIMITED​AZY: Multiple Drilling Programmes in Progress at Growth Pro​​​​​IKE​07:31:00​​IKE GPS​IKE 1H FY23 Performance Update​​​​​KTA​09:22:00​​KRAKATOA​Mt Clere Update - EIS grant and Sulphide drilling​​​​​LPM​09:24:00​​LITHPLUS​High Grade Lithium intercepts returned at Lei Prospect​​​​​LSR​08:06:00​​LODESTAR​Earaheedy Heritage Survey Underway on Priority FLEM Targets​​​​​LVT​09:53:00​​LIVETILES​LVT accelerates growth plans with acquisition of My Net Zero​​​​​MBK​08:58:00​​​Positive gold assays from Livingstone North​​​​​MHC​09:40:00​​MANHATTAN​More High Grade Gold at New Bendigo​​​​​MM8​08:06:00​​MED METALS​High grades set Flag flying​​​​​NAC​08:18:00​​NAOS EX-50​Dividend/Distribution - NAC​​​​​NAE​09:10:00​​NEW AGE​NAE Expands Pilbara Gold and Lithium Holdings​​​​​NCM​08:03:00​​NEWCREST​AZY: Multiple Drilling Programmes in Progress at Growth Pro​​​​​NFL​09:26:00​​NORFOLK​Exploration Licence Granted at Roger River​​​​​NGS​09:54:00​​NGSLTD​Nutritional Growth Solutions positive clinical trial results​​​​​NHE​08:17:00​​NOBLHELIUM​North Nyasa Soil Gas Survey Commenced​​​​​NIM​08:57:00​​NIMYRES​Significant Nickel Assays at Dease Gossan​​​​​NIS​09:45:00​​NICKELSRCH​Drilling Commences on Nickel Sulphide Targets at Carlingup​​​​​NKL​09:30:00​​NICKELXLTD​Loyalty Option Prospectus​​​​​NSC​08:19:00​​NAO SMLCAP​Dividend/Distribution - NSC​​​​​NWH​09:49:00​​NRWHOLDLTD​Action Drill & Blast Contract Award​​​​​OSL​09:24:00​​ONCOSIL​OncoSil to Present at South-West Connect ASX Showcase​​​​​PLS​09:38:00​​PILBARAMIN​BMX pre-auction bid​​​​​POW​10:36:00​​PROTEAN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​PXS​08:58:00​​PHARMAXIS​Trading Halt​​​​​RCE​10:41:00​​RECCE LTD​R327 COVID Study Update​​​​​RCE​09:52:00​​RECCE LTD​Pause in trading​​​​​REZ​09:45:00​​RES&EN GRP​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​​​​​RF1​09:30:00​​REGAL INV​Addition of Resources Royalties Strategy​​​​​RIO​08:20:00​​RIO TINTO​Rio Tinto releases third quarter production results​​​​​RMS​08:06:00​​RAMELIUS​WSR: Ramelius Resources Resumes Drilling at Mt Finnerty​​​​​ROO​09:08:00​​ROOTS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​RR1​09:23:00​​REACHRES​Gascoyne Reconnaissance Identifies REE Mineralisation​​​​​RRR​09:41:00​​REVOLVER​GSN:GSN Completes Palmer River Transaction​​​​​RRR​08:07:00​​REVOLVER​Dianne Project Area Increases By 400%​​​​​RWD​08:04:00​​REWARD MIN​McKay Range RC Drilling Commenced​​​​​SBM​08:24:00​​ST.BARBARA​Quarterly Report Q1 FY23​​​​​SMI​08:39:00​​​Multi Gold Intercepts Beyond All Resource Halos​​​​​SMP​07:31:00​​SMARTPAY​Trading Update​​​​​STN​08:32:00​​SATURN MET​Bedrock Gold Mineralisation at Calypso​​​​​STX​09:13:00​​STRIKE ENE​Independent Certification of Sth Erregulla Wagina discovery​​​​​SYA​10:30:00​​SAYONA​Quebec Rail Contract Signed for NAL Shipments​​​​​SZL​08:40:00​​SEZZLE INC​Sezzle Enters into New US$100M Credit Facility​​​​​TBA​09:48:00​​TOMBOLA​Mining Update and GAM Plant Agreement​​​​​TBN​11:59:00​​TAMBORAN​Tamboran Completes Successful Share Purchase Plan​​​​​TGM​09:17:00​​THETA​Trading Halt​​​​​TLX​08:49:00​​TELIXPHARM​TLX250-CDx Indication Expansion - Preliminary Data​​​​​TTI​08:12:00​​TRAFFIC​First Samuel Loan Extended​​​​​TWE​08:08:00​​TREA WINE​TWE 2022 AGM Addresses and Q1 Trading Update​​​​​TYR​08:02:00​​TYRO PAY​Tyro Responds to Media Speculation​​​​​TYX​09:34:00​​TYRANNA​Drilling Commences at the Muvero Prospect​​​​​VTI​08:12:00​​VISIONTECH​Appendix 4C and Business Activity Report - September 2022​​​​​WNX​10:06:00​​WELLNEX​Trading Halt​​​​​WNX​09:54:00​​WELLNEX​Pause in Trading​​​​​WSR​08:06:00​​WESTAR RES​Ramelius Resources Resumes Drilling at Mt Finnerty Farmin JV​​​​​XRF​09:44:00​​XRF SCIEN​September 2022 Quarterly Trading Report​​​​​


----------



## barney (19 October 2022)

1.50pm Wednesday 19th October


CodeTimeNameHeading1AE8:53amAURORAENERDrilling to Commence at Aurora Energy Metals Project29M8:22am29METALSSeptember 2022 Quarter - Quarterly Report4DX9:36am4DMEDICAL4DMedical progresses towards full reimbursement in the USACL9:47amAUCLINICAL2022 AGM - addresses to shareholdersAEF8:29amA ETHICALAEF Quarterly FUM & Flows and Business UpdateAFL8:24amAF LEGALInvestor Presentation and Webinar detailsAFL8:23amAF LEGALProposed Merger with GTC Legal GroupAHQ10:23amALLEGIANCEExtension of Retail Entitlement Offer Closing DateAKN9:28amAUKINGAuKing acquires uranium and copper projects in TanzaniaALI1:11pmARGO GLOBLShare Purchase Plan resultsANR8:55amANATARA LSTrading HaltAOU9:01amAUROCH MINRock-Chip Results Confirm Rare Earths Potential at ArdenAP29:48amAPA INFRAS2022 APA Annual Meeting SpeechesAPA9:44amAPA GROUP2022 Annual Meeting AddressesARC10:21amARC FUNDSManaging Director's AGM PresentationARC10:17amARC FUNDSChairman's AGM AddressAW18:21amAWMETALSExcellent Metallurgical Results at West DesertAZI9:52amALTAMINAltamin Executes JV Agreement for A$103M Funding DealAZS9:25amAZURE MINSHigh Grade Lithium at AndoverAZY8:14amANTIPA MINDrilling Programmes in Progress at Growth Projects (Updated)BAP9:32amBAPCOR LTD2022 AGM - Chair's Address and CEO PresentationBC88:18amBLACK CATShallow High-Grades Continue at Coyote CentralBCB8:59amBOWENCOALTrading HaltBFC9:21amBEST GLOBInvestor PresentationBFC9:15amBEST GLOBBeston to Raise Approximately $28.2 MillionBHP8:26amBHP GROUPQuarterly Activities ReportBNR8:18amBULLETINOver 50 New Pegmatite Targets Identified AmendedBPT8:46amBEACHFY23 First Quarter Activities ReportBTN9:28amBUTNQuarterly Activities ReportBTN9:25amBUTNAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBTR9:02amBRIGHTSTADebt Extinguishment CompletedCAU9:46amCRONOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAV8:18amCARNAVALEOra Banda South aircore delivers high-grade goldCBH11:11amCOOLABAHRC drilling commences at the Gunpowder Creek ProjectCG19:44amCARBONXTSupply contract with US customer extended until 2030CHL9:50amCAMPLIFYInvestor Presentation - Acquisition expansionCHL9:47amCAMPLIFYPaulCamper acquisition and expansionCHN9:24amCHALICEMajor Northern Extension of Gonneville Intrusion ConfirmedCLA8:38amCELRESCelsius hits 65m @ 1.73% Cu & 0.37g/t Au from MCB-041CLG8:48amCLOSELOOPHP Trial and Market UpdateCMG11:59amCRITICMINNew Tenement ApplicationsCNR10:54amCANNON RESCollurabbie Project - New Ni-Cu-PGE Targets IdentifiedCOE9:09amCOOPERQ1 FY23 Quarterly ReportCTM8:21amCENTAURUSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCWX8:18amCARAWINEHigh Grade Gold Mineral Resource for HerculesCXL10:06amCALIXCalix Limited Investor Presentation October 2022CXL9:59amCALIXCalix announces global licence and underwritten equity raiseCXL9:33amCALIXTrading HaltDEL8:16amDELOREANCPDEL Multi-Project Funding Partnership with Palisade ImpactDEV8:20amDEVEXRESOUMore Significant Uranium Intersected at NabarlekDEX9:05amDUKEEXPLORSuspension from Official QuotationDRR9:40amDETERRA REBHP Operational Review - September 2022 QuarterDUG10:22amDUG TECHSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportENR8:17amENCOUNTERStrong Lithium Potential Highlighted at Sandover - NTENT9:34amENT METALSSPP Prospectus and Acceptance FormFEX8:23amFENIX RESQuarterly Activities ReportFHE9:40amFRONT ENERSuccessful $10m placement to accelerate hydrogen projectFRI1:47pmFINBARAGM PresentationGGE8:59amGRAND GULFJesse 1A Downhole Sample Increases Helium GradeGME11:43amGME RESPlacement CompletesGSN10:34amGREATSOUTHCOMPLETION OF SHORTFALL PLACEMENTGTR8:51amGTI RESSignificant New Uranium Trends Discovered at ThorHMI8:19amHIREMIISeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsHRZ9:03amHORIZONFunding Agreed to Advance Cannon Gold ProjectIDA8:19amINDIANARESInvestor PresentationIG69:19amINTGRAPHITCollie pilot plant produces spheroidised graphiteIGO8:14amIGOLIMITEDAZY: Drilling Progs in Progress at Growth Projects (Updated)INV11:24amINVESTSGRPINV - September 2022 Business UpdateITM9:41amITECHMINKaolin Results Upgrade REE Content by 176% at Caralue BluffIVR9:04amINVESTIGATArea South of Paris Silver Deposit Released for DrillingJRL8:49amJINDALEEOption agreement to acquire 80% of Deep Well ProjectKAU8:17amKAISERREEFQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsKWR9:17amKINGWESTHigh-Grade Gold Intersections at SelkirkKYK12:29pmKYCKRLIMITScheme Meeting Chairman's AddressLEL10:57amLITHENERGYMajor Lithium Brine Discovery at Solaroz ProjectLGM8:49amLEGACY MINExploration Ramp up at Bauloora Epithermal Gold ProjectLPD8:21amLEPIDICOPilot trial reports completed and quality crystals producedLRV1:06pmLARVOTTOLarvotto to Present at South-West Connect ASX ShowcaseMAN8:19amMANDRK RESHigh grade gold results and Ni-PGE potential at BerinkaMAY9:45amMELBANAResponse to ASX QueryMI68:15amMINERAL260Update to Ti Tree Project AcquisitionMLD9:02amMACALTDContract Update - North East Link ProgramMMA8:53amMARONANExploration Program Advancing. First Assay Results ReceivedMP18:26amMEGAPORTGlobal Update - Investor PresentationMP18:25amMEGAPORTGlobal UpdateMP18:23amMEGAPORTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMPL12:48pmMEDIBANKTrading HaltMPL11:53amMEDIBANKPause in TradingMXR9:51amMAXIMUSStrong drill results expand Wattle Dam Gold ProjectMYE8:22amMETAROCKMarket update - Revised FY23 Guidance and New MD appointmentMYS9:49amMYSTATEQ1 Trading UpdateMYS9:49amMYSTATEAGM Addresses and Q1 UpdateNCM8:14amNEWCRESTAZY: Drilling Progs in Progress at Growth Projects (Updated)NST8:19amNTH STARSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportNVX9:14amNOVONIXTrading HaltNXS9:13amNEXTSCIENCNext Science US Medicare accreditation signals growthOBM8:25amORABANDARiverina Exploration UpdateODM9:18amODINTrading HaltOKR8:15amOKAPI RESSouth-West Connect ASX Showcase PresentationOPL10:02amOPYLLIMITDOpyl Receives $570K R&D Tax RefundORG9:33amORIGIN ENEOrigin Energy AGM 2022ORG9:22amORIGIN ENEOutlook for FY2023 and FY2024PAN12:39pmPANORAMICRevolving Credit Facility Term ExtensionPDL9:06amPENDALFunds Under Management for quarter ended 30 September 2022PEK9:13amPEAKRAREPeak and Shenghe Sign Offtake and Strategic Co-operation MOUPIL9:30amPEPPERMINTEMI services to 1.6M members of largest Ph regional CoopPKO11:18amPEAKO LTDEIS Grant awarded to Co-Fund Exploration-Brumby PGE ProspectPPT9:17amPERPETUALPerpetual Q1 Business Update - 19 October 2022PXS9:10amPHARMAXISPXS announces positive interim data from myelofibrosis trialPXS9:10amPHARMAXISInvestor PresentationPXS9:09amPHARMAXISPlacementQVE1:37pmQVEQUITIESSeptember 2022 Qtr. Dividend & FY2022-2023 Dividend OutlookQVE1:27pmQVEQUITIESDividend/Distribution - QVERAD12:06pmRADIOPHARMEntitlement Offer to raise up to $10 millionRAD12:02pmRADIOPHARMProspectusRCE10:15amRECCE LTDAnti-Infective Portfolio Update and Webinar detailsRCE9:57amRECCE LTDPause in TradingRCR9:00amRINCONRESIOCG Project Gets Ministerial Entry Permit & Successful EISRDT9:57amRED DIRTInvestor PresentationRDT9:53amRED DIRTMt Ida Maiden Lithium Resource 12.7Mt at 1.2% Li2OREM8:15amREMSENSEShare Purchase Plan BookletRMI11:02amRES MININGCapital Raising to Advance Nickel and Lithium ProjectsROO9:05amROOTSTrading HaltRPL9:58amREGALPTNRSSeptember 2022 Funds Under Management UpdateRXL9:59amROX RESInvestor Presentation - Youanmi Gold Project Scoping StudyRXL8:22amROX RESYouanmi Gold Project Scoping StudyS3N8:25amSENSORE LTAustralian MicroCap Investor PresentationSHJ11:59amSHINE CORPAGM Chairman's Address and MD & CEO's PresentationSOV9:18amSOV CLOUDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSSM9:33amSRVSTREAMManaging Director's 2022 AGM PresentationSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENEWalyering development updateSYT9:33amSYNTONICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTGM10:49amTHETATheta Gold executes A$110M Term Sheet with SprottTOY1:47pmTOYS R USTrading HaltTOY10:32amTOYS R USPause in TradingTOY9:54amTOYS R USResponse to ASX Price QueryTPD8:21amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering development updateTSL9:24amTITANSANDSConsistent Results from Infill and Extension DrillingVBC11:42amVERBRECLCEO SuccessionVMC8:22amVENUS METRXL: Youanmi Gold Project Scoping StudyVRS9:09amVERISAGM Investor Presentation and Trading UpdateWBE1:03pmWHITEBARKLift of Pause in TradingWBE10:00amWHITEBARKPause in TradingWGR9:00amWESTERNGRLNickel Sulphides Targeted - Moving Loop EM Survey UnderwayWHC8:34amWHITEHAVENSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportWR19:33amWINSOMEGravity Survey Reveals High Priority Drill Targets at CancetZNC9:37amZENITH MINZenith Defines Two Ni-Cu-PGE Drill Target at Waratah Well


----------



## barney (20 October 2022)

11.50am Thursday 20th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​3MF​09:26:00​​3DMETALFL​Corporate Update​​​​​​A11​09:02:00​​ATLANTICLI​Ongoing High-Grade Lithium Drill Intersections at Ewoyaa​​​​​​A1G​09:30:00​​AFR GOLD​AFRICAN GOLD TO UNDERTAKE RIGHTS ISSUE​​​​​​A1M​09:20:00​​A1MINESLTD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​AAR​11:03:00​​ASTRAL​Entitlement Offer Closes Oversubscribed $4.5m Raised​​​​​​AHX​08:36:00​​APIAM​Investor Update​​​​​​AIA​07:32:00​​AUCK AIRPT​Auckland Airport lifts FY23 profit guidance and outlook​​​​​​ALX​08:16:00​​ATLSRTERIA​Q3 2022 Revenue and Traffic Update​​​​​​AME​09:21:00​​ALTOMETALS​Shallow high-grade gold results continue from Indomitable​​​​​​AMS​09:35:00​​ATOMOS​Completion of Placement and Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​​AQD​08:56:00​​AUSQUEST​Drilling Update at Morrisey Ni-Cu-PGE Project​​​​​​AS2​08:06:00​​ASKARI MET​Signs Strategic Agreement with Shanghai-Listed Lithium Co​​​​​​ATU​11:01:00​​​Retail Entitlement Offer Results​​​​​​AWC​09:32:00​​ALUMINA​Alcoa Corp 3rd Quarter 2022 Earning Release​​​​​​BCN​08:09:00​​BEACON MIN​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BLU​10:53:00​​BLUEENERGY​Operation Update - Sapphire 6L1 drilled in seam to 1200m​​​​​​BNL​10:16:00​​BLUESTAR​Helium Well Permitting Update - Voyager & Galactica-Pegasus​​​​​​BRK​08:07:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Well Operations Report​​​​​​BVR​09:20:00​​BELLAVISTA​Oxide copper identified over large target area at Brumby​​​​​​C29​09:14:00​​C29METALS​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​​CGF​08:08:00​​CHALLENGER​First quarter AUM, annuity sales and net flows​​​​​​CGF​08:07:00​​CHALLENGER​HGH: Heartland to purchase Challenger Bank in Australia​​​​​​CGF​08:06:00​​CHALLENGER​Challenger announces sale of Challenger Bank​​​​​​CGS​08:09:00​​COGSTATE​Business Update and September 2022 Quarter Cashflow​​​​​​CRL​09:32:00​​COMET​PROSPECTUS​​​​​​CXL​09:13:00​​CALIX​Calix completes institutional placement​​​​​​CY5​09:05:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Numerous targets identified over 10km of strike at Pontax​​​​​​DRO​09:34:00​​DRONE​Completion of Delivery of $1.8 million U.S. DoD Contract​​​​​​EGG​09:32:00​​ENERO​Annual General Meeting and Trading Update​​​​​​EGG​09:26:00​​ENERO​Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​​EGG​09:23:00​​ENERO​Annual General Meeting CEO Address​​​​​​EGG​09:23:00​​ENERO​Annual General Meeting Chair Address​​​​​​EQT​10:48:00​​EQUITY TR​2022 AGM PRESENTATION TO SHAREHOLDERS​​​​​​EVN​08:31:00​​EVOLUTION​MGV: Gold intersections continue at West Island, Cue JV​​​​​​EVN​08:29:00​​EVOLUTION​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​EVT​11:12:00​​EVEHOSPENT​Dividend/Distribution - EVT​​​​​​EVT​11:11:00​​EVEHOSPENT​First quarter update and special dividend​​​​​​FID​09:57:00​​FIDUCIANGP​Executive Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​FID​09:42:00​​FIDUCIANGP​Appendix 4C quarterly & Update​​​​​​FND​09:06:00​​FINDILIM​Trading Halt​​​​​​GBR​08:22:00​​GREATBOULD​Drilling intersects highest gold grade yet at Ironbark​​​​​​GLN​09:44:00​​GALANLITH​Trading Halt​​​​​​HGH​08:07:00​​HEARTLAND​Heartland to purchase Challenger Bank in Australia​​​​​​HGH​08:06:00​​HEARTLAND​CGF: Challenger announces sale of Challenger Bank​​​​​​HLS​09:17:00​​HEALIUS​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​HLS​09:11:00​​HEALIUS​CEO and Managing Director's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​HYD​09:18:00​​HYDRIX​Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer​​​​​​ICE​08:04:00​​ICETANALIM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ICE​08:03:00​​ICETANALIM​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ICL​09:30:00​​ICENIGOLD​Gold Discovered at Everleigh in Magnetic Dolerite​​​​​​ID8​08:15:00​​IDENTITII​$3.0M Cost Savings via One Platform Strategy​​​​​​IMI​09:26:00​​INFINITY​VTEM Survey over East Pilbara Tenements​​​​​​KP2​08:09:00​​KORE​Correspondence from Minister of Mines​​​​​​KYK​08:09:00​​KYCKRLIMIT​Scheme Meeting Results​​​​​​LBL​09:58:00​​LASERBOND​LBL 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​LM8​08:08:00​​LUNNONMET​WA Government EIS Hole Completed at Kenilworth​​​​​​LNK​08:50:00​​LINK ADMIN​Update on Link Fund Solutions​​​​​​LNR​09:21:00​​LANTHANEIN​Encouraging Visual Results at Lyons Maiden REE Drill Program​​​​​​LRS​09:08:00​​LATRES​Final assay results received from Colina Resource Drilling​​​​​​LYN​11:44:00​​LYCAON​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - September 2022​​​​​​M3M​08:08:00​​M3MINING​M3 Mining Commences Drilling at Victoria Bore​​​​​​MAF​09:06:00​​MA FIN GRP​Notification of buy-back - MAF​​​​​​MAF​09:03:00​​MA FIN GRP​Notification of Share Buyback​​​​​​MAP​09:21:00​​MICROBA​Microba, SYNLAB Extend & Expand Distribution​​​​​​MFG​09:03:00​​MAG FINC​2022 AGM CEO's Presentation​​​​​​MGV​08:31:00​​MUSGRAVE​Gold intersections continue at West Island, Cue JV​​​​​​MME​09:44:00​​MONEYME​Share Purchase Plan Documents​​​​​​MMG​09:00:00​​MONGERGOLD​Acquisition 3Xs MMG Landholding in JamesBay Lithium District​​​​​​MOV​07:32:00​​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE Trading update and FY23 Guidance​​​​​​MOV​07:32:00​​MOVE LOGIS​Move Completes Purchase of Vessel for Trans-Tasman Service​​​​​​MP1​10:55:00​​MEGAPORT​Restatement of CAPEX AUD amount on Investor Presentation​​​​​​MP1​09:53:00​​MEGAPORT​Pause in Trading​​​​​​MPA​09:38:00​​MAD PAWS​Q1 FY23 Trading Update​​​​​​MPA​09:32:00​​MAD PAWS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MQR​09:51:00​​MARQUEE​Kibby Basin Lithium Project Update​​​​​​MR1​09:10:00​​MONTEM​Montem Announces Entitlement Offer Result​​​​​​MSV​09:33:00​​MITCH SERV​Quarterly Investor Update​​​​​​MXC​09:20:00​​MGC PHARMA​Operations Update​​​​​​NCZ​09:21:00​​NEWCENTUR​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​NET​11:24:00​​NETLINKZ​Board and Management Changes​​​​​​NEU​09:30:00​​NEUREN​Neuren receives US$10 million milestone payment​​​​​​NKL​10:15:00​​NICKELXLTD​EIS Drilling Grant Awarded For The Biranup Gold Project​​​​​​NML​08:58:00​​​Navarre Achieves Milestone of 1Moz Gold Equivalent Resources​​​​​​NRZ​09:11:00​​NEURIZER​Trading Halt​​​​​​NTM​08:39:00​​NTMIN​2022 Drilling Results and Pathway to 2023​​​​​​NVX​09:15:00​​NOVONIX​NVX SELECTED FOR US$150 MILLION GRANT FROM US DEPT OF ENERGY​​​​​​OCT​09:32:00​​OCTAVAMIN​September Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​ODE​08:08:00​​ODESSAMIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​OPL​09:58:00​​OPYLLIMITD​Opyl - world-first mapping & linking clinical trial data​​​​​​ORA​10:20:00​​ORORA​Orora - AGM 2022 - Chair & MD CEOs Address and Presentation​​​​​​PAI​10:16:00​​PLAT ASIA​Quarterly Investment Manager's Report​​​​​​PDN​08:03:00​​PALADIN​Quarterly Cashflow Report - 30 September 2022​​​​​​PDN​08:03:00​​PALADIN​Quarterly Activities Report - 30 September 2022​​​​​​PIA​08:55:00​​PENGANA IN​Dividend/Distribution - PIA​​​​​​PIM​10:06:00​​PIMINERALS​Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report​​​​​​PIQ​08:05:00​​PROTEOMICS​Precision diagnostics facility receives $2m funding boost​​​​​​PLL​08:59:00​​PIEDMONT​Piedmont Lithium Selected for US$141.7 Million Grant​​​​​​PMC​10:16:00​​PLATINUM​Quarterly Investment Manager's Report​​​​​​PNR​09:38:00​​PANTORO​Launch of A$30M Equity Raising​​​​​​PNR​09:36:00​​PANTORO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PNR​09:24:00​​PANTORO​Trading Halt​​​​​​PNX​08:57:00​​PNX METALS​Drilling underway at the Glencoe gold deposit​​​​​​POD​08:08:00​​PODIUM​South-West Connect ASX Showcase Presentation​​​​​​PPL​09:16:00​​PUREPROFIL​Q1 FY23 Update - PPL delivers $12m record quarterly revenue​​​​​​PR1​08:03:00​​PURERESOUR​1.38% Ni DRILL HIT & 1.8KM GEOCHEMICAL ANOMOLY IDENTIFIED​​​​​​PRU​08:04:00​​PERSEUS​September Quarterly Report​​​​​​PSC​08:16:00​​PROSPECRES​Step Aside Lithium Project Drilling Update​​​​​​R3D​09:50:00​​R3D RESRCS​Appointment of Chairman & Director Loan​​​​​​RAD​09:53:00​​RADIOPHARM​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​​RAD​09:53:00​​RADIOPHARM​Successful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​​RBL​08:23:00​​REDBUBBLE​Redbubble Trading Update - 1QFY23​​​​​​RCR​09:27:00​​RINCONRES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​RCR​09:24:00​​RINCONRES​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​RHI​08:03:00​​REDHILL IR​Base and precious metals exploration drilling results​​​​​​RIM​10:00:00​​RIMFIRE​Significant nickel cobalt scandium results at Melrose​​​​​​RLG​10:02:00​​ROOLIFEGRO​RLG Launches Its Vora Health Brand​​​​​​ROG​09:29:00​​RED SKY​Innamincka - Yarrow 3 Well to be Fracced Immediately​​​​​​RON​09:26:00​​RONIN​Further expansion of the Vetas Coal Project​​​​​​RVS​09:58:00​​REVASUM​RVS Revises FY22 Revenue Guidance​​​​​​SAU​09:42:00​​STHN GOLD​Plans to expand exploration to Copper, Lithium & Rare Earths​​​​​​SCL​08:07:00​​SCHROLE GP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SCN​10:02:00​​SCORPION​Multiple Lithium Pegmatite Dykes at Poona​​​​​​SCT​11:18:00​​SCOUTSEC​Investor Presentation​​​​​​SDF​09:10:00​​STEADFAST​2022 AGM Addresses to Shareholders​​​​​​SFR​08:07:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire September 2022 Quarterly Report Presentation​​​​​​SFR​08:07:00​​SANDFIRE​Motheo A1 Satellite Prospect Exploration Update​​​​​​SFR​08:07:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​SHH​08:04:00​​SHREE MIN​Geological Mapping Confirms Pegmatite at Dundas Project​​​​​​SLR​08:01:00​​SILVERLAKE​Resource and Reserve Statement and Exploration Update​​​​​​SP3​10:54:00​​SPECTUR​Spectur Business Update and Investor Briefing​​​​​​STK​08:48:00​​STRICKLAND​Further Excellent Results at Wanamaker - 5m@14.5g/t Au​​​​​​STM​09:27:00​​SUN METALS​More wide intersections at Brama-Alba to support initial MRE​​​​​​STO​08:59:00​​SANTOS​Santos 2022 Third Quarter Report​​​​​​SXG​08:17:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG Drills First Hole at Golden Dyke - 48.9 m @ 3.0 g/t AuE​​​​​​SYN​09:14:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay C-77H Update​​​​​​SYR​09:32:00​​SYRAH RES​September Quarterly Activities Report Presentation​​​​​​SYR​09:31:00​​SYRAH RES​September Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​SYR​09:29:00​​SYRAH RES​Syrah selected for up to US$220m grant award​​​​​​SYR​09:29:00​​SYRAH RES​Syrah enters into MOU with LG Energy Solution​​​​​​SYR​09:27:00​​SYRAH RES​Balama update​​​​​​TA1​08:45:00​​TRANSURBAN​Annual General Meetings - Presentation​​​​​​TA1​08:44:00​​TRANSURBAN​Annual General Meetings - Address by Chairman and CEO​​​​​​TA1​08:43:00​​TRANSURBAN​September quarter 2022 update​​​​​​TAR​09:16:00​​TARUGAMIN​Exceptional Rare Earth Drill Results At Morgans Creek​​​​​​TCF​11:33:00​​360EI FUND​Dividend/Distribution - TCF​​​​​​TCL​08:35:00​​TRANSURBAN​Annual General Meetings - Presentation​​​​​​TCL​08:33:00​​TRANSURBAN​Annual General Meetings - Address by Chairman and CEO​​​​​​TCL​08:33:00​​TRANSURBAN​September quarter 2022 update​​​​​​TEM​08:07:00​​TEMPEST​Meleya Update - Drilling In Progress At Clover Target​​​​​​TI1​08:08:00​​TOMBADOR​Company Presentation - October 2022​​​​​​TLX​09:01:00​​TELIXPHARM​Q3 2022 Business Update to accompany quarterly results​​​​​​TLX​08:45:00​​TELIXPHARM​Appendix 4C and Activities Report - September 2022 Quarter​​​​​​TNG​09:24:00​​TNG​TNG Mount Peake Project - Capital Expenditure Update​​​​​​TTT​09:30:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic USA enters renewable energy sector​​​​​​TUL​09:46:00​​TULLARES​PNR: Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​UCM​10:03:00​​USCOM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VTI​08:07:00​​VISIONTECH​Investor Presentation​​​​​​WDS​09:07:00​​WOODSIDE​Third Quarter 2022 Report​​​​​​WNX​10:05:00​​WELLNEX​Strategic Placement & Successful Share Purchase Plan​​​​​​ZIP​09:11:00​​ZIPCOLTD​Q1 FY23 Results Update - Zip Taking Control​​​​​​


----------



## barney (21 October 2022)

Late today  Friday 21st Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​360​08:23:00​​LIFE360​Changes to Monthly Pricing​​​​​A1M​18:35:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: Demetallica reiterates TAKE NO ACTION​​​​​A1M​11:16:00​​A1MINESLTD​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​​​​​ABB​08:23:00​​AUSSIEBAND​AGM Presentations​​​​​ACF​09:20:00​​ACROW​Strong Start to FY23 Leading to Upgraded FY23 Guidance​​​​​ADH​09:08:00​​ADAIRS​ADH - AGM Presentation FY22​​​​​ADH​08:59:00​​ADAIRS​ADH - AGM Chairman's and CEO Address FY22​​​​​AHQ​09:04:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​AKE​08:55:00​​ALLKEM​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​AKM​11:52:00​​ASPIRE​Commencement of Drilling at Ovoot​​​​​AMP​09:16:00​​AMP​AMP Limited provides Q3 22 AUM and cashflows update​​​​​ANR​09:01:00​​ANATARA LS​Entitlement Offer Prospectus​​​​​ANR​09:01:00​​ANATARA LS​Placement and Entitlement Offer​​​​​AQZ​09:29:00​​AAVIATION​AXX:ACCC to consult further on Virgin and Alliance agreement​​​​​AS2​09:08:00​​ASKARI MET​Trading Halt​​​​​AV1​09:15:00​​ADVERITAS​Trading Halt​​​​​AWJ​16:29:00​​AURICMIN​Share Purchase Plan Prospectus​​​​​AXE​10:20:00​​ARCHER MAT​Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​BCB​09:19:00​​BOWENCOAL​Capital Raising Presentation​​​​​BCB​09:18:00​​BOWENCOAL​Successful A$85 million Capital Raising​​​​​BEZ​08:19:00​​BESRAGOLD​Final Drill Results Endorse Jugan Potential​​​​​BOC​15:56:00​​BOUGVLLE.C​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​BOT​09:27:00​​BOTANIX​BOT Announces Promotion and Focus on NDA Approval Readiness​​​​​CCV​08:14:00​​CASH CONV​Acquisition of New Zealand Master Franchisor​​​​​CFO​08:11:00​​CFOAM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​CGB​09:03:00​​CANNGLOBAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​CNR​08:52:00​​CANNON RES​Quarterly Cash Flow Report - September 2022​​​​​CNR​08:48:00​​CANNON RES​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​COE​09:18:00​​COOPER​Investor Presentation​​​​​CUL​09:20:00​​CULLEN RES​Appendix 5B 30 September 2022​​​​​CUL​09:20:00​​CULLEN RES​Quarterly Activities Report 30 September 2022​​​​​CWY​10:00:00​​CLEANAWAY​2022 AGM Speeches​​​​​CXZ​14:45:00​​CONNEXION​Quarterly Report​​​​​CYG​09:30:00​​COVENTRY​FY22 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​DRM​18:35:00​​DEMETAL​Demetallica reiterates TAKE NO ACTION​​​​​DRM​11:16:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: Supplementary Bidder's Statement​​​​​DRX​15:04:00​​DIATREME​Revised Export Pathway Advances for Galalar Project​​​​​DYL​08:14:00​​D YELLOW​Omahola Drilling Delivering Positive Results​​​​​EBR​09:11:00​​EBR SYSTEM​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​EBR​09:11:00​​EBR SYSTEM​Shareholder and Investor Webinar Presentation​​​​​EBR​09:11:00​​EBR SYSTEM​EBR WISE Device Update​​​​​EEL​08:53:00​​ENRGELELTD​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​EEL​08:45:00​​ENRGELELTD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​ELT​09:27:00​​​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​EMP​09:16:00​​EMPEROR​Trading Halt​​​​​EPX​09:52:00​​EPT GLOBAL​EP&T Global Secures Multiple New Contracts​​​​​EQR​10:12:00​​EQ RES​Complementary Royalty Funding for Mt Carbine Development​​​​​ERL​17:32:00​​EMPIRE RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​EVT​09:15:00​​EVEHOSPENT​Chairman's Address and CEO's Address to the AGM​​​​​EVT​09:03:00​​EVEHOSPENT​Settlement of dispute with Vue​​​​​EWC​15:42:00​​ENERGY WLD​Response to ASX Query​​​​​FRB​08:11:00​​FIREBIRD​Oakover Infill Drilling Complete​​​​​FRS​09:16:00​​FORREST​Southwest Connect Presentation​​​​​FRS​09:12:00​​FORREST​Drill Rig on Site at Forrestania​​​​​GBZ​08:42:00​​GBMRESOURC​Strategic Farm-in Agreement with Newcrest in Drummond Basin​​​​​GCY​11:48:00​​GASCOYNE​September 2022 Quarterly Activities and Appendix 5B​​​​​GLH​08:53:00​​GLOBALHE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​HCD​10:21:00​​HYDROCARB​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​IAG​09:12:00​​INSUR.AUST​2022 IAG AGM Speeches​​​​​ICT​08:12:00​​ICOLLEGE​Quarterly cash flow report for Q1 FY23​​​​​IKW​15:31:00​​IKWEZI​Trading Halt​​​​​IKW​15:13:00​​IKWEZI​Pause in Trading​​​​​JNO​08:16:00​​JUNO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​JRV​08:23:00​​JERVOIS​Jervois Q3 2022 Results Presentation​​​​​JRV​08:22:00​​JERVOIS​Quarterly Activities Report and Cashflow to 30 September 22​​​​​KLR​11:18:00​​KAILIRESOU​Grant of EL6856 for Rare Earth Exploration in SA​​​​​KOV​11:09:00​​KORVEST​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​MAH​11:52:00​​MACMAHON​2022 Annual General Meeting - Presentation​​​​​MAH​11:50:00​​MACMAHON​2022 Annual General Meeting - Address to Shareholders​​​​​MCY​07:30:00​​MERCURY NZ​Quarterly Operational Update​​​​​MCY​07:30:00​​MERCURY NZ​FY2023 EBITDAF Guidance revised up by $40m​​​​​MKG​08:56:00​​MAKO​Mako Completes 90% Consolidation of Napie Gold Project​​​​​MLD​19:01:00​​MACALTD​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​MMG​09:22:00​​MONGERGOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​MPL​11:14:00​​MEDIBANK​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​MRC​14:20:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Correction to Notice of Extension of Closing Date​​​​​MRQ​09:17:00​​MRG METALS​MRG HMS - Corridor Projects Mining Licence Applications​​​​​MTM​08:16:00​​MTMONGER​Detailed Assays Confirm Significant Gold Intersection​​​​​MYL​10:33:00​​MALLEERES​Hartree Bridge Facility Extended to December​​​​​NEA​14:03:00​​NEARMAP​Scheme Booklet registered with ASIC​​​​​NES​08:17:00​​NELSON RES​Entitlements Issue Prospectus​​​​​NES​08:17:00​​NELSON RES​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue to Raise up to $1.47 Million​​​​​NOX​08:20:00​​NOXOPHARM​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​NST​08:13:00​​NTH STAR​Update - Notification of buy-back - NST​​​​​NTM​09:31:00​​NTMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​NVX​10:04:00​​NOVONIX​Response to ASX Query​​​​​ODM​10:06:00​​ODIN​ODM Completes $2.75m Placement​​​​​ORN​09:20:00​​ORION MIN​Pivotal ZAR250M Funding Package to Fund Prieska Early Works​​​​​PLY​10:56:00​​PLAYSIDE​Expansion and Extension of Meta Work For Hire Agreement​​​​​PNR​10:03:00​​PANTORO​Successful Completion of Bookbuild for Equity Raise​​​​​POD​08:17:00​​PODIUM​High Grade 5E PGE Confirmed in Latest Assay Results​​​​​PXX​09:34:00​​POLARX​Trading Halt​​​​​R3D​09:53:00​​R3D RESRCS​Encouraging Zinc Intersection and Commencement of Drilling​​​​​RDN​08:40:00​​RAIDEN RES​Visual sulphides continue and completion of drilling​​​​​RHY​09:04:00​​RHYTHM BIO​Rhythm Receives $2.7m R&D Tax Incentive​​​​​ROO​09:24:00​​ROOTS​Roots secures firm commitments to raise A$650,000​​​​​RXL​10:17:00​​ROX RES​Mt Fisher Gold Project Exploration Update​​​​​SDR​08:36:00​​SITEMINDER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​SEQ​09:05:00​​SEQUOIA​COMPLETION OF NEW ACQUISITION FACILITY​​​​​SIH​11:30:00​​SIHAYO​Sihayo Update​​​​​SMR​09:23:00​​STANMORE​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​SPL​09:42:00​​STARPHARMA​VIRALEZE distribution agreement for Hong Kong and Macau​​​​​STK​08:44:00​​STRICKLAND​Intention to Spin Out Iroquois and Bryah Base Metal Assets​​​​​SUH​16:19:00​​STH HEM MI​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​SW1​08:15:00​​SWIFTNETGL​Swift actions $900,000 in overhead savings​​​​​SXL​10:23:00​​STHNXMEDIA​Chair's and CEO's addresses to AGM and trading update​​​​​SZL​08:21:00​​SEZZLE INC​September Business Update​​​​​TBN​10:28:00​​TAMBORAN​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​TBN​10:25:00​​TAMBORAN​September 2022 Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​TCO​11:27:00​​TRANSMETRO​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​TCO​11:24:00​​TRANSMETRO​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​TDO​08:23:00​​3D OIL​3D Oil near completion of VIC/P79 farmout to ConocoPhillips​​​​​TKM​10:27:00​​TREKMET​Edge shareholders approve Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​TOY​09:47:00​​TOYS R US​Exclusive Sub-Licence Agreement with WH Smith​​​​​TRM​11:22:00​​TRUSCOTT​Progress Report - R&D activities​​​​​WOR​08:14:00​​WORLEY​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​WWI​09:20:00​​WEST WITS​WWI Secures Toll Processing Agreement for the WBP​​​​​X64​08:11:00​​TEN64​Commencement of Proceedings by Ten Sixty Four​​​​​XPN​09:18:00​​XPON TECH​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​


----------



## barney (24 October 2022)

Late again today

3.50pm Monday 24th Oct


CodeTimeNameHeading5GG8:06amPENTANETPentanet executes finance facility with WestpacA1M12:29pmA1MINESLTDTakeover Offer for Demetallica Declared UnconditionalA4N8:54amALPHA HPAHPA First Project UpdateACB11:08amACAPRESQuarterly Cash Flow Report 30 Sep 22ACB11:06amACAPRESQuarterly Activities Report 30 Sep 22ACU3:02pmACUMENTIS2022 AGM - Chair & CEO AddressesACU3:00pmACUMENTIS2022 AGM Presentation SlidesACU2:53pmACUMENTISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADV9:51amARDIDENGT1: GT1 Increase 100% Ownership of Ontario Lithium ProjectsADV8:33amARDIDENAgreement to sell Lithium JV interest for up to A$18.5MADX8:07amADXENERGYCommercial Production Commences From Anshof-3 Discovery WellAFA11:53amASF GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAHQ9:51amALLEGIANCECoal Off-take Contract with Marco International - UpdateAKO9:31amAKORA RESBekisopa In-fill Drilling UpdateALY8:03amALCHEMYRESMaiden Lithium Focussed RC Drill Program CommencedAMD8:04amARROW MINBinding Agreement Simandou Project & Corporate RestructureAPS8:03amALLUPSIO2Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAQC10:04amAUSPACCOALNSW Government Media Release ClarificationASR8:07amASRADrilling Expands Mt Stirling REE FootprintATR11:48amASTRONSecurity Purchase PlanAUZ10:42amAUST MINESInvestor PresentationAUZ10:01amAUST MINESCEO Letter to ShareholdersAV19:11amADVERITAS$3m Premium Placement to Accelerate GrowthAVC9:54amAUCTUS INVSeptember 2022 Quarter in Review & Appendix 4CAXE9:46amARCHER MATWettable graphene transistor built for biochip integrationAZS9:23amAZURE MINSHigh Grade Nickel and Copper on New Andover TenementBBX11:25amBBXMINERALTrading HaltBBX10:00amBBXMINERALPause in TradingBCC1:20pmBEAM COMSAppendix4C Sep Qtr and Activities Report- Stronger EarningsBCI8:07amBCIMINERALIron Valley Mineral Resources and Ore ReservesBDG1:57pmBLK DRAGONBlack Dragon Gold Cashflow Report & Activities reportBET9:22amBETMAKTECHAcquisition of Punting FormBIT8:57amBIOTRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBMO9:08amBASTIONMINMultiple Zones of Shallow Visible Gold Intersected at CapoteBOQ8:30amBANK QLDBank of Queensland Limited Capital Notes 3 ProspectusBOQ8:23amBANK QLDLaunch of Capital Notes 3 OfferBPP8:06amBABYLONPUBabylon Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CBRB10:19amBREAKERQuarterly Cashflow ReportBRB10:18amBREAKERQuarterly Activities ReportBVS1:47pmBRAVURAResponse to CFS Press ReleaseBXN8:20amBIOXYNEJoins Asian Partner & Sells 49% of Direct Selling BusinessBYH9:39amBRYAH RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCAN12:15pmCANN GROUPCann receives $4.348m in R&D Tax incentive rebateCAN9:35amCANN GROUPChief Executive Officer role updateCBE8:11amCOBRENew Copper Zone Intersected at the Ngami Copper ProjectCCZ8:05amCASTILLOCODrilling hits more wide pegmatite intercepts at Broken HillCF18:05amCOMPLIIFSLSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CCGN3:08pmCRATERGOLDCroydon Drilling Program to CommenceCM88:55amCROWDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCPN3:21pmCASPINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCR99:47amCORELLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCRR8:06amCRITICALExceptional Intercept with 18.45m @ 2.06% Li2O at Mavis LakeCSS10:08amCLEAN SEASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCVN8:06amCARNARVONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCWX8:04amCARAWINEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCZR9:21amCOZIRONRESEntitlement Offer Extended in Response to Postal DelaysDCX8:05amDISCOVEXBedrock and paleochannel gold intersected at SpartanDDD9:43am3D RESDrilling Commences to Expand Resources at AdelongDEL9:58amDELOREANCPDelorean Corporation Energy Retail Division UpdateDRE8:04amDREDNOUGHTBroad, High-Grade Assays at Yin REE Discovery - MangaroonDRM12:29pmDEMETALA1M: Takeover Offer for Demetallica Declared UnconditionalDRM9:46amDEMETALJericho Copper Resource Expanded 62%DVL9:04amDORSAVIdorsaVi partners with Medtronic to develop new technologyDW810:07amDW8LIMITEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportECS8:40amECSBOTANICSale of Tasmanian AssetsELT9:41amOropesa Infill Drilling ProgressEUR9:36amEUROLITHTrading HaltEVR9:44amEVRESOURCEFurther High-Grade Tin and Tungsten Results at KhartoumEZZ12:10pmEZZ LIFEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFAR8:56amFARQuarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cashflow reportFG19:37amFLYNNGOLD1.2 metres @ 65.9g/t Gold in Trafalgar Drilling, NE TasmaniaFML8:04amFOCUS MINFocus to Resume Production at CoolgardieFND9:37amFINDILIMState Bank of India issues contract extensionFRB8:04amFIREBIRDPositive Hydromet Testwork - Scoping Study UnderwayFRX9:11amFLEXIROAMFlexiroam signs agreement with EmiratesGCY8:03amGASCOYNENew Results Confirm Never Never as a Major Gold DiscoveryGLN9:25amGALANLITH2.5x Increase in HMW Resource - Now 5.8Mt LCE @ 866 mg/l LiGML8:44amGATEWAYBedrock and Paleochannel Gold Intersected at SpartanGML8:30amGATEWAYStrong Intercepts at Achilles Define Large Mineralised ZoneGT19:51amGREENTECHGT1 Increase to 100% Ownership of Ontario Lithium ProjectsGT18:33amGREENTECHAgreement to sell Lithium JV interest for up to A$18.5MHAR9:38amHARANGADrilling underway at advanced Saraya Uranium ProspectHFR9:40amHIGHFIELDProject Financing - Credit Approval SecuredHGO8:57amHILLGROVEQuarterly Report and Appendix 5B for 30 September 2022HMX8:07amHAMMERAjax East Extends over 1 km and Mt Hope Drilling kicks offHRN9:36amHORIZONGLDShallow High Grade Gold Intercepts from Howards RC DrillingHRN9:27amHORIZONGLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIBG9:18amIRONB ZINCTrading HaltIDX8:10amINTEG DIAGTermination of acquisition of Exact RadiologyINR8:54amIONEERSeptember 2022 - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportINR8:54amIONEERSeptember 2022 - Quarterly Activities ReportIXC9:21amINVEX THERFirst UK Clinical Site Activated in IIH EVOLVE Phase 3 TrialIXC8:17amINVEX THERFirst Australian Site Activated in IIH EVOLVE Phase 3IXU9:38amIXUPAppendix 4C & Quarterly Activities ReportKCN2:17pmKINGSGATEKingsgate Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves 2022KFM8:05amKINGFISHERNew REE Discoveries along 54km Target Corridor - MW7 and MW8KLI2:27pmKILLIFurther Information - Magmatic Sulphide Zone at West TanamiKLI9:54amKILLIMagmatic Sulphide Zone intersected at West TanamiKNB8:50amKOONENBERRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLBT9:56amLABTECH$1.5M Funding Awarded for New APAS InstrumentLM88:03amLUNNONMETQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022LM88:03amLUNNONMETQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022LML8:58amLINCOLNLML substantial shareholders reject QGL bidLOM8:38amLUCAPASeven Exceptional Lulo Diamonds Set for November TenderMAU8:05amMAGNET RESEarly Works Progress At Laverton ProjectMEM8:25amMEMPHASYSFELIX System commercialisation, regulatory plan and trialMGT9:33amMAGNETITEQuarterly Report 30 September 2022MIO10:09amMACARTHURMThird quarter update 2022MM18:36amMIDASMidas Defines Strong Platinum Group Anomalies at ChallaMMS10:13amMCMILLANUpdate - Notification of buy-back - MMSMOH9:57amMOHO RESRC Drilling Completed at Dukes & T3/T4 Nickel ProspectsMSI2:17pmMULTISTACKQuarterly Activity ReportMSI2:15pmMULTISTACKAppendix Quarterly 4C Cash Flow ReportMXC11:00amMGC PHARMATrading HaltMXC9:59amMGC PHARMAPause in TradingNAM11:14amNAMOI COTFY23 Half Year results presentationNAM11:12amNAMOI COTFY23 Half year results announcementNAM11:03amNAMOI COTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsNHE9:16amNOBLHELIUM3D Seismic Surveys Kachinga LeadNMR8:14amNATIVE MINManeater Breccia Update - massive and semi massive sulfidesNMT8:07amNEOMETALSVanadium Recovery Project - Environmental Permit GrantedNRZ10:12amNEURIZERPrivate Share PlacementNVA8:50amNOVA MINCompany Presentation - October 2022 Market UpdateNWE8:03amNORWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportODA8:08amORCODA LIMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4COLH1:39pmOLDFIELD HQ1 FY2023 Trading UpdateOSL8:19amONCOSILOncoSil Receives $832k R&D Tax IncentiveOZL8:39amOZMINEROZ Minerals 2022 Third Quarter ReportPAC12:18pmPACCURRENTUS$50M Funding Facility for GrowthPAM9:10amPA METALSBang I Tum Prospect - High Grade Lithium ResultsPBL12:47pmPARABELLUMAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportPBL12:41pmPARABELLUMQuarterly Activities ReportPEK8:08amPEAKRARECompletion of Ngualla Project BFS UpdatePKO8:09amPEAKO LTDReconnaissance Drilling Extends Eastman PGE MineralisationPLS9:56amPILBARAMINAdditional Cargo SalePLY8:27amPLAYSIDEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPNN9:09amPOWERMINHalloysite Results Eyre Peninsula Kaolin ProjectPSL9:35amPATERSONSNew high-grade gold zone discovered at GracePVW10:47amPVWRESLTDAssays Confirm Rare Earths and Gold Potential at TanamiRBX10:06amRESOURCE BFIRM COMMITMENTS FOR $750,000 IN A SUCCESSFUL PLACEMENTRBX9:49amRESOURCE BMULTIPLE SHALLOW HIGH GRADE REE HITS FROM FLAGSHIP TENEMENTRCR9:32amRINCONRESNew Targets at Wilki RangeRDN8:06amRAIDEN RESDrill assays confirm high-grade Ni-Cu-Pge MineralisationREC8:07amRECHARGEFurther Significant Sulphide intercepts in Diamond DrillingREX9:50amREG EX HLDRex Announces Profitable Domestic Operations for SeptemberREY12:38pmREY RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREZ3:18pmRES&EN GRPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRML9:21amRESOLMINDrilling Commenced - Wollogorang Copper ProjectRXL12:57pmROX RESLeadership Transition As Rox Focuses On Youanmi Re-StartS328:29amSOUTH32September 2022 Quarterly ReportSHH8:04amSHREE MINDUNDAS PROJECT POW APPROVALSHP9:14amSOUTH HARZManaging Director & CEO AppointmentSKN9:29amSKNELEMENTTrading HaltSKY8:14amSKYMETALSSaleable Tin Concentrate Produced from TestworkSLZ12:11pmSULTANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSOP9:20amSYNERTECSynertec FY23 Q1 Trading & Business UpdateSRJ3:40pmSRJTECHNOAppendix 4DSRJ3:39pmSRJTECHNOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsSW18:05amSWIFTNETGLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTBR9:09amTRIBUNETribune Declares a 20 cents per share DividendTEG9:17amTRIANGLEInvestor PresentationTG110:14amTECHGENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTGH1:14pmTERRAGENSuccessful Grant for Methane Research on MYLOTIG8:10amSeptember 2022 Quarterly Production and Activities ReportTMB9:19amTAMBOURAHAirborne Geophysics to Commence at Julimar Nth ProjectsTMZ10:03amTHOMSONRESHigh Grade Copper Target At Mt CarringtonTOE9:32amTORO ENERGReinstatement to Official QuotationTOE9:32amTORO ENERGStrong Scoping Study Results for Lake MaitlandTSC8:08amTWENTY7 COMt Edon rock chip samples indicates fertile pegmatitesTUL9:12amTULLARESTrading HaltTUL8:10amTULLARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVEA8:43amVIVA E GRP3Q2022 Operational UpdateVEE8:01amVEEM LTDVEEM Secures Order for Hunter Class Frigate DemonstratorVUL9:34amVULCAN EHighest Grade, Lowest Impurity LiOH produced from ZCLW2V9:20amWAY2VATWay2VAT signs retailer Max Mara as biggest client in AsiaWA19:23amWA1 RESTrading HaltWCN9:31amWHITECLIFFStrategic Acquisition of Lake Tay REE ProjectWEL10:22amWINCHESTERDeep Drilling commences at Varn Oil FieldWRM11:20amWHITEROCKHigh Grade Copper Target at Mt CarringtonWWI9:54amWEST WITSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsXST9:16amXSTATECommercial Production Commences at Anshof-3XST8:07amXSTATEADX: Comm.Production Commences From Anshof-3 Discovery WellZEO9:50amZEOTECHZeotech to Develop Products for Methane ControlZEU2:55pmZEUSRESOURQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report


----------



## barney (25 October 2022)

11.59am Tuesday 25th Oct


CodeTimeNameHeading1MC8:15amMORELLADirect Lithium Extraction Study Confirms Process4DS9:49am4DSMEMORYQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C4DX9:10am4DMEDICAL4DMedical releases CT LVAS in AustraliaAHK11:00amARK MINESGunnawarra Drilling ReportALD7:30amAMPOLTrading Update to 30 September 2022ALK8:08amALKANEExt Au-Cu Mineralisation at Korridor and New Kaiser resultsAMX9:34amAEROMETREXMetroMap continues annual recurring revenue growthAQC8:41amAUSPACCOALDartbrook Update - Underground RestartARX9:51amAROA BIOSeptember 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CAS29:58amASKARI METExecutes Landmark Deal to Acquire Advanced Li-Ta-Sn ProjectAVL9:37amAUSTVANADVanadium Resource Development Drill Program CompletedBBX9:37amBBXMINERALMaiden Mineral Resource at Tres EstadosBCA8:17amBLK CANYONDiscovery of thick manganese enriched shale at Flanagan BoreBCB9:46amBOWENCOALFirst coal shipment from Broadmeadow EastBCC8:55amBEAM COMSBeam Webinar Presentation Investor UpdateBFG8:38amBELL FN GPAUSTRAC Update - Final Audit ReportsBGD9:00amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Cashflow ReportBGD9:00amBARTONGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportBNO9:46amBIONOMICSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBRB9:32amBREAKERTrading HaltBRI8:32amBIG RIVER2022 AGM - CEO PresentationBRI8:30amBIG RIVERChairman's Address to ShareholdersBSE8:12amBASEIRONQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022C299:30amC29METALSReinstatement to QuotationC299:30amC29METALSLithium Brine Option in ArgentinaC799:06amCHRYSOSLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAN8:16amCANN GROUPShare Purchase PlanCAU11:15amCRONOSInvestor presentationCCP8:45amCREDITCORPCEO AGM PresentationCE111:03amCALIMASept 22 Quarterly ReportCIP9:52amCEN I REITQ1 FY23 Operating UpdateCMM9:19amCAPMETALSFurther Strong Results Returned at Mt Gibson & KarlawindaCNQ9:29amCLEAN TEQTrading HaltCOF9:50amCENTOREITQ1 FY23 Operating UpdateCOY9:42amCOPPERMOLYQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsCTO11:43amCITIGOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCWX9:13amCARAWINEEntitlement Issue ProspectusCWX9:11amCARAWINERenounceable Entitlement OfferCWX8:17amCARAWINEBCA: Discovery of thick Mn enriched shale at Flanagan BoreDRO8:49amDRONE$900,000 Asian OrderDUB9:18amDUBBERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDXB9:03amDIMERIXDimerix Receives A$6.0M R&D Tax Incentive RebateEHE9:00amESTIA HLTHAcquisition of Premier Health Care's four aged care homesEMP9:10amEMPEROREMP RAISES $1.12 MILLION IN STRONGLY-SUPPORTED PLACEMENTEMS10:21amEASTMETALSLithium Pegmatite Exploration Update - Barrow Creek NTEMV8:12amEMVISION$5m Modern Manufacturing Initiative Funding Agreement SignedERL8:15amEMPIRE RESPennys Gold Project Aircore Drilling ResultsEVE11:34amEVEHEALTHAppendix 4C - September Quarter 2022EVR9:47amEVRESOURCEFurther Encouraging Li Results Received for Shaw RiverFFT8:17amFFT GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFLX9:38amFELIXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFOS9:30amFOS CAPITATrading HaltGL19:56amGLOBALLITHGlobal Lithium - Equity Raising PresentationGL19:54amGLOBALLITHGL1 Agrees to Acquire 100% of Manna Project and updateGL19:07amGLOBALLITHTrading HaltGNM8:24amGREATNORTHSale of Big Rush Gold ProjectGTE8:05amGREAT WESTGolden Corridor Propspectivity Recognised with Govt FundingGTG9:41amGENE TECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHMX8:31amHAMMERFirst Hole at South Hope Yields Exciting Copper InterceptHT810:18amHARRISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIBX10:41amIMAGIONBIO2021 R&D Tax RefundIG68:57amINTGRAPHITExceptionally high grade assay results from infill drillingIGO9:21amIGOLIMITEDSGQ: Lithium Drilling Underway at Mt AlexanderIKW9:16amIKWEZIVoluntary DelistingIMM10:49amIMMUTEPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIRD9:38amIRON ROADAustralian Government Cape Hardy Grant CommitmentIRD9:36amIRON ROADQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportIVR9:45amINVESTIGATQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportJRL8:13amJINDALEEStrong lithium intercepts from drilling at McDermitt (US)KFM8:13amKINGFISHERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKGL10:03amKGLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportKKC10:42amKKR CR INCDividend/Distribution - KKCKNG9:45amKINGMINLTDLoyalty Options ProspectusKNG9:40amKINGMINLTDPro-Rata Loyalty Option OfferKRR9:55amKING RIVERQuarterly Activities ReportKRR9:52amKING RIVERQuarterly Cash Flow ReportKWR9:08amKINGWESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKYK10:21amKYCKRLIMITCourt approves Scheme of ArrangementLBT9:44amLABTECHRights Issue ProspectusLBT9:37amLABTECHNon-Renounceable Rights IssueLCL8:12amLOS CERROSSeptember 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 5BLLL8:14amLEOLITHIUMAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLLL8:14amLEOLITHIUMQuarterly Report for the quarter ended 30 September 2022LM88:11amLUNNONMETExploration Target Estimated For Silver LakeMAD9:00amMADERGROUPQ1 FY23 Operational Update and Upgraded FY23 GuidanceMHJ10:47amMICHAELHLLAGM PresentationsMLX9:05amMETALS XQuarterly Activities ReportMMG9:55amMONGERGOLDSuspension From Official QuotationMPL8:32amMEDIBANKMedibank cybercrime updateMXC9:28amMGC PHARMALong COVID study ResultsNAE9:28amNEW AGEHigh-Grade Gold Identified - New Zealand ProjectsNHE9:26amNOBLHELIUMTrading HaltNTI9:44amNEUROTECHTrading HaltNTM9:51amNTMINSuspension From Official QuotationOD68:55amOD6METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportODE9:48amODESSAMINLockier Range REE Project AcquisitionOIL8:50amOPTISCANOptiscan Imaging Acquires Intellectual PropertyOLL8:18amOPENLEARNEntitlement Issue ProspectusORR9:53amORECORPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOSL11:25amONCOSIL2022 AGM CEO PresentationPBH8:17amPOINTSBETQ1 FY23 - Appendix 4C and Investor PresentationPCI9:30amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCIPEX9:01amPEEL MNGCurrent Phase of Diamond Drilling at Wirlong CompletedPFT9:33amPURE FOODSActivities Statement and Appendix 4CPLS9:54amPILBARAMINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportPOD8:12amPODIUMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPTX9:29amPRESCIENTPTX-100 Trial UpdatePUR11:12amPURSUITMINSept 22 Quarterly ReportPXX9:52amPOLARXSuspension From Official QuotationQML9:39amQMINESTrading HaltQML8:19amQMINESOutstanding High-Grade Results From Woods ShaftREZ9:48amRES&EN GRPExploration Delivers Solid ResultsRIE8:56amRIEDEL RESDiamond Drill Program to Commence Early November at KingmanRMX8:27amREDMOUNTAdditional Heavy Rare Earth Intercepts At Mt MansbridgeRND9:41amRAND MINRand declares 10 cents per share DividendRNT9:16amRENTDOTCOMTrading HaltRR19:47amREACHRESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRWC7:40amRWC CORPRWC trading update for quarter ended 30 September 2022SGQ9:21amST GEORGELithium Drilling Underway at Mt AlexanderSIH9:28amSIHAYOHigh-Grade Gold Intercepts from Sihayo Drilling ProgramSLB10:23amSTELARMultiple targets confirmed at BarattaSLS9:06amSOLSTICEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSOM8:53amSOMNOMEDAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSOM8:52amSOMNOMEDNorth America Q1 revenue growth leads the waySTK9:45amSTRICKLANDNative Title Heritage Survey UnderwaySVY8:10amSTAVELYMINQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022SVY8:10amSTAVELYMINQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022TAM9:52amTANAMIRecent Drilling Activities at Central Tanami ProjectTG69:51amTGMETALSNickel Sulphide Exploration Commences at Lake JohnstonTGM9:21amTHETATrading HaltTMB9:01amTAMBOURAHAppointment of Managing DirectorTRA7:51amTURNERSTurners maintains robust earnings despite macro challengesTTM9:50amTITANMINDrilling Update, Meseta Gold Prospect - Linderos ProjectTUL11:09amTULLARESSuccessful A$20 Million Capital RaisingVRC9:43amVOLT24M Joint Development AgreementWBT10:36amWEEBITNANOPresentation at Goldman Sachs Emerging Technology ConferenceWIN9:11amWIDGIETrading Halt


----------



## barney (26 October 2022)

1.45pm Wednesday 26th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AD​08:20:00​​ADALTA​Quarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report​​​​​8CO​09:11:00​​8COMMONLTD​Appendix 4C and Activity Report​​​​​AAP​12:09:00​​AUSAGRIPRO​Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C - September 2022​​​​​ADT​09:23:00​​ADRIATIC​High Grade Drilling Continue to Expand North West Extension​​​​​ADV​08:13:00​​ARDIDEN​Additional High Grade Gold Mineralisation​​​​​AGN​08:14:00​​ARGENICA​No Serious Safety Issues Observed in First Cohort​​​​​AKO​08:13:00​​AKORA RES​September Quarterly Report​​​​​AL3​09:30:00​​AML3D​Prototype parts for BAE Systems Australia​​​​​ALA​09:25:00​​AROVELLA​Arovella to close its Perth OroMist R&D Facility​​​​​ALM​09:41:00​​ALMAMETALS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​AN1​09:09:00​​ANAGENICS​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activity Report​​​​​APM​09:36:00​​APM HUMAN​Disability Employment Services Program Extension​​​​​ARN​11:52:00​​ALDORO​R&D Refund Sign-Off Received & Expiring Options Underwritten​​​​​ASM​08:14:00​​AUSSTRATM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​ATL​12:45:00​​APOLLO T&L​Replacement Scheme Booklet​​​​​ATR​10:12:00​​ASTRON​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​ATR​10:10:00​​ASTRON​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​AVA​10:10:00​​AVA RISK​Dividend Policy​​​​​AVM​09:30:00​​ADVANCE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​AVM​09:30:00​​ADVANCE​Appendix 5B​​​​​AVR​13:22:00​​ANTERIS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​AZL​09:29:00​​ARIZONA​Strategic Partnership for Lithium Extraction​​​​​BC8​08:17:00​​BLACK CAT​Paulsens Multi-Commodity Regional Activities​​​​​BGA​08:19:00​​BEGA​Bega Announces CEO Transition​​​​​BGT​09:39:00​​BIOGENETEC​Significant Developments in Molecule Manufacturing - Update​​​​​BML​09:28:00​​BOABMETALS​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​BMR​08:57:00​​BALLYMORE​Trading Halt​​​​​BOE​12:58:00​​BOSS EN​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​BOE​12:58:00​​BOSS EN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​BOT​08:56:00​​BOTANIX​Botanix receives A$3.7m R&D Tax Incentive Refund​​​​​BRB​10:33:00​​BREAKER​Breaker divests Manna for A$60 million cash and Royalty​​​​​BRX​09:35:00​​BELARAROX​September Quarterly Report​​​​​BYE​12:19:00​​BYRON ENER​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​CAV​11:05:00​​CARNAVALE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​CDA​09:57:00​​CODAN​2022 AGM - Chairman's Address and CEO's Address​​​​​CDA​09:51:00​​CODAN​2022 AGM Investor Presentation​​​​​CGC​09:52:00​​COSTA GRP​Paine Schwartz share acquisition​​​​​COD​10:18:00​​CODAMINLTD​$3.85M Raising to Fast-Track Elizabeth Creek Cu-Co Project​​​​​COL​08:38:00​​COLESGROUP​2023 First Quarter Sales Results​​​​​CXL​08:52:00​​CALIX​Calix Oct 2022 Share Purchase Plan Offer Document​​​​​CYM​09:56:00​​CYPRIUMMET​Nanadie Well Project Copper-Nickel-PGE RC Drilling Results​​​​​CZL​08:16:00​​CONS ZINC​PILBARA LITHIUM EXPLORATION UPDATE​​​​​CZN​10:03:00​​CORAZON​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​CZN​10:03:00​​CORAZON​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​CZR​09:31:00​​COZIRONRES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​DRE​08:17:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Tenement Acquisitions​​​​​DTC​08:19:00​​DAMSTRA​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​DXS​09:39:00​​DEXUS​September 2022 quarter update​​​​​EBR​09:25:00​​EBR SYSTEM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​ECS​08:58:00​​ECSBOTANIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​ECT​09:25:00​​ENVIRON​R&D Tax Incentive Rebate Received​​​​​ELO​09:50:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​Recommended proposal for the acquisition of ELMO by K1​​​​​EM2​09:11:00​​EAGLE MML​September Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​EMS​10:45:00​​EASTMETALS​High Grade Copper Assays up to 9.6% Cu at Home of Bullion​​​​​ENT​10:01:00​​ENT METALS​Up to 0.97% Li2O in RC Holes at Mandilla Project, WA​​​​​EUR​10:00:00​​EUROLITH​EUR Merger with NASDAQ Corp - Equity Consideration US$750m​​​​​EVR​10:09:00​​EVRESOURCE​Austrian Lithium Projects​​​​​EVZ​08:13:00​​EVZ LTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​EXP​11:37:00​​EXPERNCECO​2022 AGM CEO Presentation​​​​​FBR​09:50:00​​FASTBRICK​FBR Investor Presentation​​​​​FBR​09:49:00​​FASTBRICK​FBR announces underwritten equity raise​​​​​FBR​09:13:00​​FASTBRICK​Trading Halt​​​​​FBU​07:31:00​​FLETBUILD​Annual Shareholders Meeting documents and trading update​​​​​FDV​09:19:00​​FRONT D V​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​FLN​09:53:00​​FREELANCER​3Q22 Business Update​​​​​GAL​08:25:00​​GALILEO​Increasing Palladium Grades from Callisto Diamond Drilling​​​​​GCY​10:46:00​​GASCOYNE​Approval to Commence Mining at Gilbey's Nth - Never Never​​​​​GIB​10:16:00​​GIBBRIVER​Lithium Projects Update​​​​​GL1​10:39:00​​GLOBALLITH​Breaker divests Manna for A$60 million cash and Roy​​​​​GL1​10:17:00​​GLOBALLITH​Firm Commitments Received for A$111.4m Placement​​​​​GMN​10:21:00​​GOLDMOUNTN​Potential Lithium Bearing Pegmatites Uncovered in Brazil​​​​​GNG​09:48:00​​GR ENGIN​Managing Director Transition​​​​​GNM​09:21:00​​GREATNORTH​High grade intersects from Golden Cup assays​​​​​GOZ​08:18:00​​GROWTHPRO​GOZ 1Q23 Trading Update​​​​​HRE​09:05:00​​HEAVY RARE​Cowalinya Re-Assays Confirm Rare Earth Grade Increase​​​​​HRZ​10:50:00​​HORIZON​Quarterly Cash Flow Report 30 September 2022​​​​​HRZ​10:50:00​​HORIZON​Quarterly Activities Report 30 September 2022​​​​​HT1​09:57:00​​HT&E LTD​Presentation & Trading Update for Jarden Conference​​​​​HVM​08:42:00​​HAPPY VAL​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - Sep-22 Qtr​​​​​IBG​09:26:00​​IRONB ZINC​Strongly Supported Capital Raise Sees Ironbark Raise $1.5m​​​​​ILU​08:31:00​​ILUKA RES​NTU: NTU- Investor Presentation​​​​​ILU​08:30:00​​ILUKA RES​NTU: NTU - Strategic Partnership with Iluka Resources​​​​​ILU​08:15:00​​ILUKA RES​Strategic Partnership with Northern Minerals Limited​​​​​IMI​08:37:00​​INFINITY​Five year extension to key Pilbara tenement​​​​​IMM​09:36:00​​IMMUTEP​Independent DMC recommends to continue TACTI-003 as planned​​​​​IPX​09:26:00​​IPERIONX​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​ITM​08:43:00​​ITECHMIN​200km of Graphite Potential at Eyre Peninsula Projects​​​​​IVZ​08:16:00​​INVICTUS​Drilling Update Preparing to Reach Primary Targets​​​​​JPR​09:38:00​​JUPITERENG​UPDATE ON IMPLEMENTATION OF GAS UTILISATION PLAN​​​​​JTL​08:57:00​​JAYEX​September 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C​​​​​JXT​12:08:00​​JAXSTALTD​Paul Wiltshire Share Purchase​​​​​KAI​09:28:00​​KAIROS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​KED​08:19:00​​KEYPATH​Q1 FY23 Analyst and Investor Presentation​​​​​KED​08:18:00​​KEYPATH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​KGD​13:40:00​​KULA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​KGD​12:54:00​​KULA​Appointment of CEO​​​​​KGN​09:33:00​​KOGAN.COM​Kogan.com October 2022 Business Update​​​​​KLR​09:54:00​​KAILIRESOU​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​KWR​12:02:00​​KINGWEST​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - Replacement​​​​​LDR​09:32:00​​LDRESOURCE​Sixth Sulphide Lode Discovered at Silver Project​​​​​LIS​08:56:00​​LISENERGY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​LML​08:40:00​​LINCOLN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​LOM​09:08:00​​LUCAPA​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​LOT​08:16:00​​LOTUSRES​Milenje Rare Earth Project Shows Potential​​​​​MCT​09:15:00​​METALICITY​Abundant Copper Identified at Surface at Mt Surprise​​​​​MGR​08:21:00​​MIRVAC GRP​Mirvac 1Q23 Operational Update​​​​​MGX​08:16:00​​MT GIBSON​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​MHK​08:14:00​​METALHAWK​Quarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​MIN​08:12:00​​MINERALRES​Q1 FY23 Quarterly Exploration and Mining Activities Report​​​​​MPL​09:32:00​​MEDIBANK​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​MPL​09:32:00​​MEDIBANK​Medibank cybercrime, business and FY23 outlook update​​​​​MRD​08:16:00​​MOUNT RID​Drilling Resumes at Mt Ridley REE Project​​​​​MRR​08:17:00​​MINREXRES​September 2022 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​MRZ​13:23:00​​MONT ROYAL​Appendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​MRZ​13:22:00​​MONT ROYAL​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​MX1​08:44:00​​MICRO-X​MX1 - Quarterly Cashflow and Activities Statement​​​​​MYL​10:14:00​​MALLEERES​First Nickel Concentrate from Avebury​​​​​MZZ​08:17:00​​MATADOR​Matador Announces Strategic Investment from B2Gold​​​​​NES​08:15:00​​NELSON RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​NMR​08:19:00​​NATIVE MIN​Maneater drilling intersects further polymetallic sulfides​​​​​NNL​08:16:00​​NORDICNICK​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​NSR​09:40:00​​NSREIT​NSR 2022 AGM Addresses​​​​​NTD​11:42:00​​TYRENWHEEL​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​NTI​09:43:00​​NEUROTECH​20 Week Data Shows Significant Improvement For ASD Children​​​​​NTU​08:31:00​​NTH MINS​NTU- Investor Presentation​​​​​NTU​08:30:00​​NTH MINS​NTU - Strategic Partnership with Iluka Resources​​​​​NTU​08:15:00​​NTH MINS​ILU: Strategic Partnership with Northern Minerals Limited​​​​​NWM​08:59:00​​NORWESTMIN​Maiden down hold EM program underway at Bali​​​​​NYR​08:34:00​​NYRADA​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​ODE​09:34:00​​ODESSAMIN​Lyndon REE/Li Project Acquisition Update​​​​​OMX​08:16:00​​ORANGE​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​OMX​08:16:00​​ORANGE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​PAR​09:35:00​​PARA BIO​Paradigm Doses First UK Participant in Phase 3 Trial​​​​​PEN​12:33:00​​PENINSULA​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​PEN​12:33:00​​PENINSULA​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​PEX​08:47:00​​PEEL MNG​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​PGL​08:20:00​​PROSPA GRP​PGL Trading Update 1Q23​​​​​PGM​10:52:00​​PLATINA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​PIM​09:51:00​​PIMINERALS​Tammin Kaolin Project Under Application​​​​​PLT​08:18:00​​PLENTI GRP​Plenti continues to deliver profitable growth​​​​​PPY​08:56:00​​PAPYRUS​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​PPY​08:55:00​​PAPYRUS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​PUA​09:02:00​​PEAKMINLTD​Platinum-Palladium Horizons Intersected at Rixon​​​​​PXX​09:53:00​​POLARX​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​PXX​09:53:00​​POLARX​Prospectus - Rights Issue​​​​​PXX​09:53:00​​POLARX​Renounceable Rights Issue to Fund Drilling at Humboldt Range​​​​​QML​09:54:00​​QMINES​Strategic Placement to Accelerate Exploration​​​​​QRI​10:51:00​​QUAL RE IF​QRI September Quarterly Update 2022​​​​​RAD​13:38:00​​RADIOPHARM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​RAD​09:00:00​​RADIOPHARM​RAD agreement with NorthStar for supply of Actinium-225​​​​​RAS​08:17:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Drilling Update​​​​​RBD​07:31:00​​RESTBRANNZ​Restaurant Brands Q3 Sales Announcement​​​​​RCR​09:24:00​​RINCONRES​Kiwirrkurra IOCG Project Update​​​​​RLG​10:50:00​​ROOLIFEGRO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​RMS​08:15:00​​RAMELIUS​September 2022 Quarterly Rpt, Bartus Group & drill results​​​​​RPG​13:32:00​​RAPTIS​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​RPG​13:31:00​​RAPTIS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​RWD​08:14:00​​REWARD MIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​RXM​10:41:00​​REXMIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​SBR​08:16:00​​SABRE RES​Massive Sulphides Intersected in Target Zone at Sherlock​​​​​SDV​10:14:00​​SCIDEV​Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​SER​09:14:00​​STRATEGIC​September 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports​​​​​SHN​09:33:00​​SUNSHGOLD​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​SHN​09:32:00​​SUNSHGOLD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​SKN​10:00:00​​SKNELEMENT​SKN Raising up to $1.5 million​​​​​SPA​09:28:00​​SPACETALK​Investor Presentation​​​​​SPA​09:27:00​​SPACETALK​1Q FY2023 Business Update​​​​​SPL​09:57:00​​STARPHARMA​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​STK​09:19:00​​STRICKLAND​Trading Halt​​​​​SVM​08:35:00​​SOVEREIGN​Further AC Drilling Confirms Pit Expansion at Depth​​​​​T3D​09:29:00​​333D​Amended Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​TAH​10:23:00​​TABCORP​AGM addresses and 1Q23 trading update​​​​​THR​09:51:00​​THORMINING​Ragged Range Project Update, Pilbara, WA​​​​​TIE​09:02:00​​TIETTO​Tietto Infill Drilling Hits 174.9 g/t Gold at Abujar AG Core​​​​​TNG​09:45:00​​TNG​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​TOU​10:12:00​​TLOUENERGY​Quarterly Operations Report​​​​​TOU​10:02:00​​TLOUENERGY​Appendix 5B​​​​​TSI​09:28:00​​TOPSHELF​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​TTT​10:28:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic enters Asia's marine industry with reseller Alliance​​​​​UBN​09:20:00​​URBANISE​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​VAL​09:16:00​​VALORES​New IP Anomalies Confirm Copper Potential at Picha Project​​​​​VGL​07:31:00​​VSTA GRP​2022 Investor Day Presentation​​​​​VMC​09:24:00​​VENUS MET​Trading Halt​​​​​WA1​09:30:00​​WA1 RES​West Arunta Project - Discovery of a Mineralised Carbonatite​​​​​WBE​09:47:00​​WHITEBARK​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​WGN​09:05:00​​WAGNERS​Market Update​​​​​WGX​08:14:00​​WESTGOLD​Bonanza-Grade Drill Results From Consols Lode​​​​​WIN​09:23:00​​WIDGIE​Scoping Study Highlights Potential of Armstrong Mine​​​​​WSP​08:44:00​​WHISPIR​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​WSR​08:16:00​​WESTAR RES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​WSR​08:15:00​​WESTAR RES​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​X2M​08:53:00​​X2MCONNECT​Trading update​​​​​X2M​08:50:00​​X2MCONNECT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​ZMM​09:49:00​​ZIMILMITED​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​


----------



## barney (27 October 2022)

2pm Thursday 27th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​1AD​09:40:00​​ADALTA​Balance of R&D Tax Incentive Refund received​​​​​​1AE​09:04:00​​AURORAENER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​4DX​09:39:00​​4DMEDICAL​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C for Q1 FY2023​​​​​​92E​10:01:00​​92ENERGY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​99L​09:46:00​​NINETYNIN​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​A11​10:26:00​​ATLANTICLI​Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report for September 2022​​​​​​A8G​09:19:00​​AUMETALS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AAJ​12:16:00​​ARUMA RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AAR​13:59:00​​ASTRAL​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​ABY​08:27:00​​ADOREBEAUT​Q1 FY23 Business Update​​​​​​AJL​09:44:00​​AJ LUCAS​Moratorium on hydraulic fracturing in the UK​​​​​​AKN​09:01:00​​AUKING​Drilling program completed at Koongie Park Project​​​​​​ALB​09:24:00​​ALBIONRES​Trading Halt​​​​​​AMI​09:02:00​​AURELIA​Quarterly update and outlook - September 2022​​​​​​AMI​08:57:00​​AURELIA​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​AML​08:50:00​​AEON METAL​AEM survey identifies new near surface targets at Walford​​​​​​AND​11:11:00​​ANSRDA GRP​Quarterly Activities Report (Amended)​​​​​​AND​09:33:00​​ANSRDA GRP​FY23 Q1 Update - Investor Presentation​​​​​​AND​09:31:00​​ANSRDA GRP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ANW​13:35:00​​AUS TIN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​ANW​13:31:00​​AUS TIN​Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ANZ​07:35:00​​ANZ BANK​ANZ 2022 FY Results Presentation & Investor Discussion Pack​​​​​​ANZ​07:33:00​​ANZ BANK​News Release - ANZ 2022 Full Year Result & Proposed Dividend​​​​​​ANZ​07:30:00​​ANZ BANK​ANZ Full Year Results, Dividend Announcement & Appendix 4E​​​​​​AR9​09:02:00​​ARCHTIS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ARD​09:09:00​​ARGENT MIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​ARR​08:57:00​​ARAREEARTH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AUT​08:08:00​​AUTECO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AVA​10:50:00​​AVA RISK​Annual General Meeting Addresses and Presentation​​​​​​AVA​09:25:00​​AVA RISK​Q1 FY2023 Trading Update​​​​​​AYA​13:46:00​​ARTRYA​Artrya Successful in Gaining European Regulatory Approval​​​​​​AZY​08:04:00​​ANTIPA MIN​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - September 2022​​​​​​BBT​09:10:00​​BLUEBET​Q1 FY23 Investor Presentation​​​​​​BBT​09:07:00​​BLUEBET​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BBT​09:06:00​​BLUEBET​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BGL​08:05:00​​BELLEVUE​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​BGL​08:05:00​​BELLEVUE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BGT​08:58:00​​BIOGENETEC​Appendix 4C - 30 September 2022​​​​​​BIO​09:28:00​​BIOME AUST​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​BIT​09:01:00​​BIOTRON​Prospectus​​​​​​BIT​08:59:00​​BIOTRON​Renounceable Issue​​​​​​BKY​08:09:00​​BERKELEY​Quarterly Report September 2022​​​​​​BNZ​09:44:00​​BENZMINING​12 NEW PEGMATITE ZONES IDENTIFIED AT RUBY HILL WEST​​​​​​BOA​10:54:00​​​Sep22 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BOA​10:53:00​​​Sep22 - Appendix 5B​​​​​​BOD​09:32:00​​BOD AUST​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​BOT​09:44:00​​BOTANIX​Trading Halt​​​​​​BRB​08:33:00​​BREAKER​Investor Presentation​​​​​​BRK​08:11:00​​BROOKSIDE​Flames Well Records Second Highest IP24 in Woodford​​​​​​BTH​08:19:00​​BIGTINCAN​Q1 FY23 Appendix 4C and Commentary​​​​​​BTR​09:20:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Trading Halt​​​​​​BTR​08:16:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BTR​08:16:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​CAN​12:36:00​​CANN GROUP​Quarterly Activities and Appendix 4C Cashflow Report​​​​​​CAY​08:17:00​​CANYON​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CAZ​09:44:00​​CAZALY RES​Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CBE​08:45:00​​COBRE​Trading Halt​​​​​​CBY​08:15:00​​CANTERBURY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CGF​08:12:00​​CHALLENGER​2022 AGM Chair and CEO addresses and presentation​​​​​​CHR​11:57:00​​CHARGER​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​CHR​11:56:00​​CHARGER​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​CHZ​10:01:00​​CHESSER​Karakara maiden resource and amended Scoping Study​​​​​​CIA​09:00:00​​CHAMP IRON​Appendix 4D, Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​​CIA​08:56:00​​CHAMP IRON​Dividend/Distribution - CIA​​​​​​CIA​08:48:00​​CHAMP IRON​Investor Call - Presentation​​​​​​CIA​08:38:00​​CHAMP IRON​Canadian Filing-Interim Consolidated Financial Statements​​​​​​CIA​08:37:00​​CHAMP IRON​Canadian Document Filing- Management's Discussion & Analysis​​​​​​CIA​08:33:00​​CHAMP IRON​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​CIN​08:49:00​​CARLT.INV​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​CLV​09:59:00​​CLOVER​Clover's Premneo improves IQ of children​​​​​​CMM​09:06:00​​CAPMETALS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CMM​08:56:00​​CAPMETALS​Karlawinda Reserve and Resource Update​​​​​​CMP​13:17:00​​COMPUMEDIC​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​CNQ​09:39:00​​CLEAN TEQ​CNQ Investor Presentation​​​​​​CNQ​09:37:00​​CLEAN TEQ​CNQ Announces A$5m Placement​​​​​​COI​10:03:00​​COMETRIDGE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CPM​09:03:00​​COOPERMET​Mt Isa East Exploration Update​​​​​​CPN​08:08:00​​CASPIN​New PGE discovery at Yarawindah Brook - Vicia Prospect​​​​​​CTD​09:52:00​​CORP TRAV​Managing Director AGM Presentation and Trading Update​​​​​​CU6​09:49:00​​CLARITY PH​50% recruitment milestone reached for prostate cancer trial​​​​​​CVV​09:34:00​​CARAVELMIN​Approvals Update - Caravel Copper Project​​​​​​CXO​09:31:00​​CORE EXP​Offtake Update​​​​​​CXX​09:31:00​​CRADLE RES​Quarterly activities report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​D2O​09:37:00​​DUXTON​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​DAL​09:41:00​​DALAROO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​DCN​08:42:00​​DACIANGOLD​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​DDB​09:01:00​​DYNAMIC​Multiple Contract Awards​​​​​​DEM​09:44:00​​DEMEM LTD​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​DLT​08:17:00​​DELTADRONE​September 2022 Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​DME​11:31:00​​DOMEGOLD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​DME​11:31:00​​DOMEGOLD​Quarterly Cash Flow​​​​​​DNK​08:12:00​​DANAKALI​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​DUN​09:26:00​​DUNDAS​Exploration Update - Central Exploration Target​​​​​​DVL​08:21:00​​DORSAVI​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​DXB​08:38:00​​DIMERIX​Quarterly Appendix 4C and Activities Report​​​​​​DYL​08:06:00​​D YELLOW​Successful Drilling Campaign at Alligator River​​​​​​EDE​12:45:00​​EDEN INNOV​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EGH​12:26:00​​EUR GROUP​Eureka Group Strategic Acquisitions and $28.2m Equity Raise​​​​​​EGH​09:50:00​​EUR GROUP​Trading Halt​​​​​​EL8​08:08:00​​ELEVATEURA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ELE​08:10:00​​ELMORE​First Magnetite Shipment From Peko​​​​​​EMD​09:39:00​​EMYRIAL​Trading Halt​​​​​​ENR​08:11:00​​ENCOUNTER​Airborne Survey at Aileron Cu-REE Project - West Arunta​​​​​​EOF​08:41:00​​ECOFIBRE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EQR​09:04:00​​EQ RES​Trading Halt​​​​​​ESS​08:06:00​​ESSENMETAL​Pioneer Dome lithium assays​​​​​​EVR​10:08:00​​EVRESOURCE​Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EX1​08:12:00​​EXOPHARM​Exopharm Received R&D Tax Incentive Refund​​​​​​FBR​09:20:00​​FASTBRICK​FBR successfully completes institutional placement​​​​​​FCT​09:12:00​​FIRSTWAVE​FY23 Q1 Shareholder Update​​​​​​FCT​08:33:00​​FIRSTWAVE​FY23 Q1 Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​FG1​09:19:00​​FLYNNGOLD​Lithium and Gold Anomalies Identified at Mt Dove, WA​​​​​​FGR​09:41:00​​FIRSTGRAPH​Novel supercapacitor technology patent granted in US​​​​​​FLC​09:10:00​​FLUENCE​Fluence Q3 2022 Update Presentation​​​​​​FLC​09:09:00​​FLUENCE​Fluence Business Update for Q3 2022​​​​​​FLC​09:02:00​​FLUENCE​Appendix 4C - Quarterly​​​​​​FMG​09:28:00​​FORTESCUE​September 2022 Quarterly Production Report​​​​​​FOS​09:34:00​​FOS CAPITA​Acquisition of Hawko Lighting & $1.5m Capital Raising​​​​​​FRS​09:56:00​​FORREST​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FWD​08:55:00​​FLEETWOOD​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​FZO​09:47:00​​FAMILYZONE​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​GAL​08:33:00​​GALILEO​Quarterly Cash Flow Report September 2022​​​​​​GAL​08:25:00​​GALILEO​Quarterly Activities Report September 2022​​​​​​GES​09:43:00​​GENESISRES​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​GLB​11:54:00​​GLOBE INTL​2022 AGM CHAIRMAN AND CEO ADDRESSES​​​​​​GNM​08:24:00​​GREATNORTH​Douglas Creek Drilling Update​​​​​​GOR​08:05:00​​GOLDROAD​Quarterly Report - September 2022​​​​​​GPR​08:10:00​​GEO PAC​Quarterly Activities Report and 5B Cashflow - September 2022​​​​​​GSN​09:39:00​​GREATSOUTH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GSS​09:26:00​​GENETICSIG​Quarterly update and Appendix 4C​​​​​​GTI​09:11:00​​GRATIFII​Q1 FY23 Results Presentation​​​​​​GTI​08:57:00​​GRATIFII​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​HLX​09:50:00​​HELIX​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​HOR​10:06:00​​HORSESHOE​Broad Zones of Copper up to 8.3%​​​​​​HPG​08:26:00​​HIPAGES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​HRZ​12:43:00​​HORIZON​Share Purchase Plan Close of Shortfall Offer​​​​​​HUM​08:13:00​​HUMMGROUP​Trading Update​​​​​​HZR​08:20:00​​HAZERGROUP​Appendix 4C - quarterly​​​​​​IBG​10:27:00​​IRONB ZINC​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​IBG​10:22:00​​IRONB ZINC​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​ICE​08:07:00​​ICETANALIM​New US prisons order​​​​​​IFL​08:43:00​​INSIGNIA​Insignia Financial 1Q23 Quarterly Business Update​​​​​​IG6​09:51:00​​INTGRAPHIT​Andrew Worland appointed as MD​​​​​​IIQ​11:03:00​​INOVIQ LTD​Investor Presentation​​​​​​IMA​09:50:00​​IMAGE RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IMR​08:26:00​​IMRICOR​Imricor Q3 FY22 Quarterley Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​INA​12:40:00​​INGENIA​Ingenia commences asset recycling program​​​​​​IS3​08:10:00​​ISYNERGY​Board changes to scale the new wyde business​​​​​​IS3​08:10:00​​ISYNERGY​I Synergy Group launches new wyde platform​​​​​​IXC​08:17:00​​INVEX THER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IXR​09:29:00​​IONICRARE​EISA Approval Received for Makuutu Rare Earths Project​​​​​​JAY​08:54:00​​JAYRIDE​Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4C​​​​​​JBH​09:10:00​​JB HI-FI​2022 AGM Presentation Slides​​​​​​JBH​09:02:00​​JB HI-FI​2022 AGM Chairman's and CEO's Address​​​​​​JBH​09:01:00​​JB HI-FI​FY23 Sales Update​​​​​​JMS​08:32:00​​JUPITER M​Half Year Report and Appendix 4D-31 August 2022​​​​​​KAR​09:05:00​​KAROON​September 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​​KCC​08:18:00​​KINCORACOP​Trundle project presentation​​​​​​KFM​09:32:00​​KINGFISHER​Loyalty Options Prospectus​​​​​​KGD​08:12:00​​KULA​Anomalous Copper & PGE - Westonia Project​​​​​​KOB​11:18:00​​KOBARES​Trading Halt​​​​​​KOB​10:30:00​​KOBARES​Pause in trading​​​​​​KOB​09:12:00​​KOBARES​Koba Stakes High-Quality Lithium-Pegmatite Project​​​​​​LRS​08:05:00​​LATRES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​LVH​08:47:00​​LIVEHIRE​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​LVT​09:30:00​​LIVETILES​LiveTiles Operational Review update​​​​​​LYC​08:07:00​​LYNAS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MAP​09:43:00​​MICROBA​Q1 FY23 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​MAY​12:41:00​​MELBANA​Total depth reached at Zapato-1ST​​​​​​MCL​09:36:00​​MIGHTY C​Appendix 4C - Quarterly cashflow​​​​​​MCL​09:36:00​​MIGHTY C​Q1 FY23 Business Highlights & Cashflow​​​​​​MEI​08:55:00​​METEORIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MEK​11:57:00​​MEEKAMET​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​MEK​11:56:00​​MEEKAMET​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MEM​09:52:00​​MEMPHASYS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MGA​09:21:00​​METALSGROV​Surface Mapping Confirm REE-LCT Pegmatite Potential at Bruce​​​​​​MGV​08:13:00​​MUSGRAVE​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​MHC​13:13:00​​MANHATTAN​September 2022 Quarter Activities and Cashlfow Report​​​​​​MIL​13:08:00​​MIL-SG​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MMG​09:46:00​​MONGERGOLD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​MMG​09:46:00​​MONGERGOLD​A$4.5 Million Placement to Accelerate Lithium Exploration​​​​​​MQR​11:04:00​​MARQUEE​Maiden 13.2Mt CuEq Resource at Lone Star​​​​​​MR1​13:29:00​​MONTEM​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​MVP​12:35:00​​MEDICALDEV​Chair and CEO Presentation to Shareholders​​​​​​NCM​08:32:00​​NEWCREST​Quarterly Exploration Report ended 30 September 2022​​​​​​NCM​08:30:00​​NEWCREST​Quarterly Report ended 30 September 2022​​​​​​NEU​09:35:00​​NEUREN​Q3 2022 quarterly activity and cash flow report​​​​​​NHE​09:40:00​​NOBLHELIUM​Noble Helium to Raise $6.1M via Oversubscribed Placement​​​​​​NKL​09:50:00​​NICKELXLTD​NickelX Commences Drilling at Cosmos South Nickel Project​​​​​​NML​08:57:00​​​Approvals received for mining MCU gold-silver-copper deposit​​​​​​NNG​08:10:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C Sep-22​​​​​​NOR​08:13:00​​NORWOOD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​NTI​09:38:00​​NEUROTECH​Suspension From Official Quotation​​​​​​NTO​08:31:00​​NITRO SOFT​Nitro Q3 2022 Update​​​​​​NTO​08:28:00​​NITRO SOFT​Nitro Q3 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​OKR​10:01:00​​OKAPI RES​Trading Halt​​​​​​OKR​09:53:00​​OKAPI RES​Pause in Trading​​​​​​OKR​09:51:00​​OKAPI RES​More Significant Assay Results at Enmore Gold Project​​​​​​OM1​10:51:00​​OMNIA META​Exploration Update for Ord Basin & Salt Creek Projects​​​​​​OOK​09:14:00​​OOKAMI LTD​Trading Halt​​​​​​OPY​08:16:00​​OPENPAY​Quarterly Update and Appendix 4C​​​​​​PAI​09:30:00​​PLAT ASIA​2022 AGM Chairperson's Address and Presentation Slides​​​​​​PAN​08:35:00​​PANORAMIC​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​PGD​08:07:00​​PEREGOLD​Exploration Update​​​​​​PGO​08:49:00​​PACGOLD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PHO​13:32:00​​PHOSCO​September 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​PNN​08:18:00​​POWERMIN​Sunresin Completes Successful Bulk Sample Test Salta Brines​​​​​​POL​09:29:00​​POLYMETALS​Trading Halt​​​​​​PSC​09:52:00​​PROSPECRES​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report September 2022​​​​​​PUR​09:42:00​​PURSUITMIN​Widespread Bedrock Au in AC Drilling at Commando​​​​​​QAL​08:19:00​​QUALITAS​2022 Investor Day Presentation​​​​​​QUB​08:24:00​​QUBE​Investor Day Presentation & FY23 Trading Update & Outlook​​​​​​RAC​09:07:00​​RACEONCO​Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​RDN​08:11:00​​RAIDEN RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RDN​08:11:00​​RAIDEN RES​Final logging confirms significant visual sulphide widths​​​​​​RED​08:11:00​​RED 5 LTD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​REE​08:18:00​​RARE X​KCC: Trundle project presentation​​​​​​REH​13:58:00​​REECE​Chair and CEO Address to Shareholders​​​​​​REH​13:57:00​​REECE​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​REH​13:56:00​​REECE​Q1 FY23 Update​​​​​​RKN​11:40:00​​RECKON​Update - Dividend/Distribution - RKN​​​​​​RKN​08:16:00​​RECKON​Dividend Details​​​​​​RML​12:47:00​​RESOLMIN​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2022​​​​​​RND​10:29:00​​RAND MIN​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​RNT​09:26:00​​RENTDOTCOM​Offer Document - Rights Issue​​​​​​RNT​09:26:00​​RENTDOTCOM​Fully Underwritten Rights Issue To Accelerate RentPay​​​​​​RNT​09:22:00​​RENTDOTCOM​Quarterly Activity Report and App 4C Sep22​​​​​​RRL​08:11:00​​REGIS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​RSG​08:49:00​​RESOLUTE​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​RUL​09:36:00​​RPMGLOBAL​AGM 2022 - Chairman and MD Addresses​​​​​​RVR​09:15:00​​REDRIVER​Trading Halt​​​​​​RZI​08:43:00​​RAIZINVEST​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​S3N​08:12:00​​SENSORE LT​Appendix 5B Report to 30 September 2022​​​​​​S3N​08:12:00​​SENSORE LT​Quarterly Activities Report to 30 September 2022​​​​​​SEN​08:38:00​​SENETAS​Votiro Business Update Investor Webcast Presentation​​​​​​SES​08:21:00​​SECOS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SHG​09:11:00​​SINGHEALTH​US FDA 510(k) clearance for 3Dicom MD​​​​​​SHH​08:04:00​​SHREE MIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SIH​09:51:00​​SIHAYO​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SIH​09:47:00​​SIHAYO​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​SKC​07:31:00​​SKYCITY​TERMINATION OF AUCKLAND CAR PARK CONCESSION AGREEMENT​​​​​​SKS​08:51:00​​SKS TECH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SLM​08:11:00​​SOLIS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SND​08:55:00​​SAUNDERS​SND secures $9M D&C contract with Park Fuels​​​​​​SNS​09:35:00​​SENSEN​Operations Update Strong Growth in North America​​​​​​SRI​08:08:00​​SIPA RES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SRI​08:08:00​​SIPA RES​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SRX​08:07:00​​SIERRARUT​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​SRZ​09:52:00​​STELLAR​September 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Reports​​​​​​STX​08:13:00​​STRIKE ENE​Project Haber Update​​​​​​SUL​08:16:00​​SUPARETAIL​2022 AGM Addresses and Presentation​​​​​​SUL​08:16:00​​SUPARETAIL​Trading Update​​​​​​SUM​10:03:00​​SUMMIT​Maiden drilling program to commence - Stallion REE Project​​​​​​SVL​09:35:00​​SILVERMINE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SWT​09:03:00​​SWTZDIVGRO​Distribution for month ending 31 October 2022​​​​​​SYA​09:17:00​​SAYONA​Further Advances on NAL Restart​​​​​​SYN​09:27:00​​SYNERGIAEN​September 2022 Quarterly and Cashflow Report​​​​​​SYR​09:25:00​​SYRAH RES​Balama update​​​​​​TBR​08:19:00​​TRIBUNE​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​TFL​09:18:00​​TASFOODS​Business Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​TGH​10:53:00​​TERRAGEN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TGM​09:26:00​​THETA​Theta Gold raise funds to advance TGME Gold Project​​​​​​TKM​09:04:00​​TREKMET​Court approves acquisition of Edge Minerals Limited​​​​​​TKM​08:17:00​​TREKMET​Spodumene confirmed at Tambourah Lithium Project​​​​​​TNY​09:00:00​​TINYBEANS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TOU​09:39:00​​TLOUENERGY​ASIC Investigation Concluded​​​​​​TRT​12:03:00​​TODDRIVER​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports​​​​​​TZN​08:10:00​​TERRAMIN​Finance Facility Update​​​​​​URW​08:12:00​​UNIBALWEST​UNIBAIL-RODAMCO-WESTFIELD Q3-2022 TRADING UPDATE​​​​​​VEN​09:26:00​​VINENERGY​FY23 Q1 Quarterly Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​​VHT​08:13:00​​VOLPARA​Appendix 4C Q2FY23 Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VR8​08:11:00​​VANAD RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VRC​09:42:00​​VOLT​24M and Volt Execute a Graphite Supply MOU​​​​​​VUL​09:17:00​​VULCAN E​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​VUL​09:17:00​​VULCAN E​Quarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​WA1​09:37:00​​WA1 RES​Corporate Presentation​​​​​​WBT​08:58:00​​WEEBITNANO​Weebit Nano successfully qualifies its ReRAM module​​​​​​WGX​08:35:00​​WESTGOLD​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​WR1​09:25:00​​WINSOME​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​WRM​09:05:00​​WHITEROCK​30.9.22 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​YBR​12:35:00​​YELLOWBRIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​YRL​08:12:00​​YANDAL​September 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​


----------



## barney (28 October 2022)

Late again (tough day at the "office")  3.30pm 28th Oct


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​1MC​13:07:00​​MORELLA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​A1G​10:31:00​​AFR GOLD​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​​A1G​10:15:00​​AFR GOLD​Pause in Trading​​​​​​A4N​12:55:00​​ALPHA HPA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ABV​08:24:00​​ADV BRAKE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ACR​09:06:00​​ACRUX​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ACW​09:03:00​​ACTINOGEN​Quarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​ADD​08:06:00​​ADAVALE​Diamond Drilling Underway at Kabanga Jirani Nickel Project​​​​​​ADG​09:04:00​​ADL GOLD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ADR​12:15:00​​ADHERIUM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AGY​08:06:00​​ARGOSY​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​AGY​08:05:00​​ARGOSY​Quarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​AHQ​09:27:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Coal Off-Take Contract with Marco International - Update​​​​​​AIS​15:08:00​​AERISRES​BRISBANE MINING CLUB PRESENTATION​​​​​​AIV​15:26:00​​ACTIVEX​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AJJ​15:00:00​​ASIAN AMER​Appendix 4E Preliminary Final Report​​​​​​AJL​08:56:00​​AJ LUCAS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AKG​11:34:00​​ACADEMIES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AKP​08:10:00​​AUDIOPIXEL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AL3​09:51:00​​AML3D​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AMD​08:09:00​​ARROW MIN​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​AMM​10:13:00​​ARMADA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ANR​08:10:00​​ANATARA LS​Appendix 4C & Q1 FY23 Activities Report​​​​​​AOU​09:44:00​​AUROCH MIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AQD​09:02:00​​AUSQUEST​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​AQI​08:05:00​​ALICANTO​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​AQI​08:05:00​​ALICANTO​Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AQN​09:13:00​​AQUIRIAN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AR1​10:04:00​​AUST RES​Lady Colleen Grade Increases by 200%​​​​​​AR3​14:11:00​​AUSTRARE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ARB​10:10:00​​ARB CORP​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​ARL​08:09:00​​ARDEARES​September 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​ART​09:53:00​​AIRTASKER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ASQ​08:09:00​​AUSSILICAQ​September 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​ATU​09:07:00​​​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​ATU​09:03:00​​​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ATX​08:51:00​​AMPLIA​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 2022 Qtr​​​​​​AUR​09:57:00​​AURISMINE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AV1​08:52:00​​ADVERITAS​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​AVE​08:36:00​​AVECHO​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​AVL​09:42:00​​AUSTVANAD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​AW1​09:13:00​​AWMETALS​Trading Halt​​​​​​AYM​08:37:00​​AUSTUNITED​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​B4P​08:32:00​​BEFOREPAY​Q1 FY23 Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BC8​08:05:00​​BLACK CAT​High-Grades Continue to Extend Kavanagh​​​​​​BCI​14:29:00​​BCIMINERAL​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BCN​09:10:00​​BEACON MIN​Update on Acquisition of Geko Tenements​​​​​​BCT​12:01:00​​BLUECHIIP​Open Briefing​​​​​​BCT​11:39:00​​BLUECHIIP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BET​08:49:00​​BETMAKTECH​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​BID​09:20:00​​BILL ID​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BID​09:16:00​​BILL ID​Quarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BIR​08:39:00​​BIRFIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BKT​09:06:00​​BLACKROCK​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BLY​08:35:00​​BOART​Third Quarter 2022 Appendix 4C​​​​​​BLY​08:33:00​​BOART​BLY Announces Third Quarter Trading Update​​​​​​BMN​08:04:00​​BANNERMAN​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BMN​08:03:00​​BANNERMAN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​BMR​09:26:00​​BALLYMORE​Placement and SPP to raise up to $3.4 million​​​​​​BPM​13:26:00​​BPM MIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BRL​09:41:00​​​2022 Resources and Reserves​​​​​​BSA​08:31:00​​BSA AUST​Appendix 4C and Performance Update​​​​​​BVR​08:04:00​​BELLAVISTA​Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​​BVR​08:04:00​​BELLAVISTA​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​C1X​12:41:00​​COSMOSEXP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CAQ​13:16:00​​CAQHOLDLTD​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CAR​08:02:00​​CARSALES​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​CBE​09:29:00​​COBRE​Discovery of High-Grade Copper Zone at Comet Target, Ngami​​​​​​CBO​09:57:00​​COBRAM​Dividend/Distribution - CBO​​​​​​CBO​09:23:00​​COBRAM​Chairman's Address to Shareholders & AGM Presentation​​​​​​CCA​08:16:00​​CHANGEFL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CCZ​08:06:00​​CASTILLOCO​Quarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​CCZ​08:06:00​​CASTILLOCO​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​CEL​10:11:00​​CHAL EXP​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​CEL​10:10:00​​CHAL EXP​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​CGA​12:35:00​​CONTANGOAM​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​CHM​09:49:00​​CHIMERIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CHN​09:20:00​​CHALICE​September 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​CLZ​14:55:00​​CLASSICMIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CMD​09:45:00​​CASSISUSMI​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CML​10:06:00​​CHASE MINE​EXTENSIVE OUTCROPPING GRAPHITE MINERALISATION - GCM MCINTOSH​​​​​​CMO​08:04:00​​COSMOMETAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CNB​09:39:00​​CARNABYRES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CPH​09:18:00​​CRESO​Trading Halt​​​​​​CR1​09:49:00​​CONSTELL​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​CRS​14:47:00​​CAPRICE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CST​08:42:00​​CASTILERES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CT1​14:25:00​​CONST TECH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CTQ​13:50:00​​CARETEQLTD​CTQ Q1-FY23 ACTIVITIES REPORT & APPENDIX 4C​​​​​​CU6​13:23:00​​CLARITY PH​Corporate Presentation - Wilsons Drug and Device Conference​​​​​​CUE​14:22:00​​CUE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​CVL​08:01:00​​CIVMEC​Q1 FY23 Business Update​​​​​​CXL​09:01:00​​CALIX​Australian CCUS grant program cancellation​​​​​​CYM​09:38:00​​CYPRIUMMET​Investor Presentation​​​​​​CYQ​08:02:00​​CYCLIQ​Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​CYQ​08:02:00​​CYCLIQ​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​DAF​13:17:00​​DIS ALASKA​Quarterly Activities / Cashflow Report​​​​​​DCL​10:27:00​​DOMACOM​Appendix 4C - quarterly​​​​​​DCL​10:26:00​​DOMACOM​DomaCom Quarterly Activity Report​​​​​​DGH​08:01:00​​DESANE​Desane 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​DMM​08:03:00​​DMCMINING​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​DNA​14:05:00​​DONACO​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​DNA​14:03:00​​DONACO​Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​DOW​08:28:00​​DOWNER EDI​Downer awarded $490 million road maintenance contract​​​​​​DTR​10:26:00​​DATELINE​Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​DTR​10:25:00​​DATELINE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​DXN​09:28:00​​DXNLIMITED​Trading Halt​​​​​​E33​08:06:00​​EAST33 LTD​FY23 Q1 update and Appendix 4C​​​​​​EFE​09:54:00​​EASTERNRES​Quarterly Appendix 5B Cashflow Report​​​​​​EFE​09:53:00​​EASTERNRES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​EGH​09:57:00​​EUR GROUP​Successful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​​EIQ​13:45:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report - Sept​​​​​​EM1​09:52:00​​EMERGEGAM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EMP​12:50:00​​EMPEROR​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EMT​10:01:00​​EMETALS​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sep 2022​​​​​​ENR​08:03:00​​ENCOUNTER​Seismic Processing Defines Drill Targets - Jessica & Carrara​​​​​​EQE​09:15:00​​EQUUS LTD​Cerro Bayo Exploration Update​​​​​​EQS​09:04:00​​EQSTORYGRP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​EQX​09:30:00​​EQUATORIAL​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​ERW​13:12:00​​ERRAWARRA​Errawarra - Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports​​​​​​ESR​12:19:00​​ESTRELLA R​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FCL​12:35:00​​FINEOS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FEG​08:20:00​​FAR EAST​Quarterly activities/Appendix 5B Q1 FY23​​​​​​FGL​09:41:00​​FRUGLGROUP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FME​08:40:00​​FUTURE MET​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FMS​08:11:00​​FLINDERS​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​FMS​08:11:00​​FLINDERS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​FRB​08:01:00​​FIREBIRD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​FTL​09:50:00​​FIRETAIL​Wide Zones of Pegmatite Intersected at Yalgoo Li Project​​​​​​GCR​10:59:00​​GOLD CROSS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GCX​09:24:00​​GCXMETALSL​September 2022 Quarterly Report​​​​​​GGE​09:46:00​​GRAND GULF​Quarterly Activities Report / Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GGX​10:04:00​​GAS2GRID​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GIB​12:28:00​​GIBBRIVER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GLL​09:16:00​​GAL ENERGY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GML​09:43:00​​GATEWAY​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GO2​08:06:00​​GO2PEOPLE​GO2 Sept 2022 Quarterly Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​GPS​13:25:00​​GPS​Quarterly Cash Flow​​​​​​GPS​13:25:00​​GPS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​GRX​08:19:00​​GREENXMETA​Quarterly Activities Report September 2022​​​​​​GSM​09:30:00​​GOLDENSTAT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​GT1​08:26:00​​GREENTECH​Thick High Grade Spodumene from Surface at Root Project​​​​​​GTR​09:19:00​​GTI RES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​GTR​09:16:00​​GTI RES​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​GWA​09:35:00​​GWA GROUP​AGM Presentation to Shareholders​​​​​​HCT​09:26:00​​HOLISTA​Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Report​​​​​​HFR​09:43:00​​HIGHFIELD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​HGL​14:01:00​​HUDSON INV​Quarterly Report and Activity Statement​​​​​​HHR​14:22:00​​HARTSHEAD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​HIQ​09:34:00​​HITIQLTD​Trading Halt​​​​​​HMD​11:28:00​​HERAMED​Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report​​​​​​HNR​15:12:00​​HANNANS​Hannans - 1st Quarter Cashflow Report​​​​​​HYD​09:11:00​​HYDRIX​Prospectus for Loyalty Options Offer​​​​​​HYD​09:11:00​​HYDRIX​Hydrix Loyalty Options Offer​​​​​​HZN​09:50:00​​HOR OIL​WZ6-12 new wells and commencement of WZ12-8E Phase 2​​​​​​HZN​09:37:00​​HOR OIL​Maari Project Transaction Update​​​​​​IBX​08:23:00​​IMAGIONBIO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IGN​10:52:00​​IGNITE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IHL​08:09:00​​INHEALTH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IIQ​09:53:00​​INOVIQ LTD​IIQ Appendix 4C & Quarterly Activities Report-September 2022​​​​​​ILA​09:13:00​​ISLAND PHA​ISLA-101 manufacturing progress​​​​​​ILU​08:06:00​​ILUKA RES​Quarterly Review to 30 September 2022​​​​​​IMI​09:56:00​​INFINITY​Quarterly Activities Report for period ended 30 Sept 2022​​​​​​IMI​09:51:00​​INFINITY​Appendix 5B Quarter Ended 30 September 2022​​​​​​IMS​15:17:00​​IMPELUS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IOD​13:01:00​​IODM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IPB​13:33:00​​IPB PET​Sep 22 Qtly Act & App 5B​​​​​​IVZ​09:55:00​​INVICTUS​Invictus Quarterly Report & Cash Flow​​​​​​IXR​09:34:00​​IONICRARE​ESG Accreditation Completed from Leading Global Platform​​​​​​JAV​08:22:00​​JAVELIN​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​JDO​08:09:00​​JUDOCAPHOL​2022 AGM Chair and CEO Addresses and Operational Update​​​​​​JHG​08:07:00​​JANUS​Dividend/Distribution - JHG​​​​​​JHG​08:07:00​​JANUS​Third Quarter 2022 Results​​​​​​JPR​09:16:00​​JUPITERENG​Sep22 Appendix 5B​​​​​​JPR​09:16:00​​JUPITERENG​Sep22 Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​KEY​14:51:00​​KEY PETROL​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​​KLS​08:48:00​​KELSIAN​Kelsian to Acquire Horizons West Bus and Coachlines​​​​​​KNO​10:59:00​​KNOSYS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​LCT​14:16:00​​LIV CELL​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​LDX​10:10:00​​LUMOS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​LIC​10:49:00​​LIFESTYLE​Lifestyle Communities increases its debt facility​​​​​​LIO​08:04:00​​LION ENE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​LIO​08:04:00​​LION ENE​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​LMG​09:32:00​​LATROBE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​LML​10:00:00​​LINCOLN​LML 02 Panel Receives Application​​​​​​LNU​09:35:00​​LINIUSTECH​APL to launch Linius MatchVision for the A-Leagues​​​​​​LO1​08:12:00​​LLOYDS BG​Q3 2022 Interim Management Statement​​​​​​LPI​09:54:00​​LITHPOWINT​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​LRD​09:04:00​​LORDRES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​M2M​08:59:00​​MTMALCOLM​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​M7T​08:24:00​​MACH7​Quarterly Activities/App 4C Business Update​​​​​​MAU​08:08:00​​MAGNET RES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MAU​08:08:00​​MAGNET RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MBK​12:05:00​​​Quarterly Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MBK​12:05:00​​​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MBL​08:31:00​​MACQINCOME​MQG: Macquarie Group 1H23 Management Discussion and Analysis​​​​​​MBL​08:29:00​​MACQINCOME​Macquarie Bank 1H23 Interim Financial Report​​​​​​MBL​08:26:00​​MACQINCOME​MQG: Macquarie Group 1H23 Interim Financial Report​​​​​​MBL​08:20:00​​MACQINCOME​MQG: Macquarie Group 1H23 Presentation​​​​​​MBL​08:17:00​​MACQINCOME​MQG: Macquarie Group 1H23 Media Release​​​​​​MBL​08:13:00​​MACQINCOME​MQG: Macquarie Group Appendix 4D​​​​​​MCR​08:23:00​​MINCOR​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​MCR​08:22:00​​MINCOR​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MCR​08:10:00​​MINCOR​58% increase in Ore Reserves at Northern Operations​​​​​​MDC​09:02:00​​MEDLAB​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MEG​09:13:00​​MEG​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​​MEL​15:25:00​​METGASCO​Quarterly Activities and Appendix 5B September 2022​​​​​​MGA​12:10:00​​METALSGROV​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​MGA​12:08:00​​METALSGROV​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MGR​08:36:00​​MIRVAC GRP​Mirvac appoints Campbell Hanan as Group CEO & MD​​​​​​MKG​08:25:00​​MAKO​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​MKG​08:23:00​​MAKO​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MMI​10:53:00​​METROMININ​October Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​MOZ​08:24:00​​MOSAIC​MOZ - Appendix 4C - FY23 Quarter 1​​​​​​MOZ​08:22:00​​MOSAIC​MOZ - Market Update Q1 Appendix 4C​​​​​​MQG​08:31:00​​MACQ GROUP​Macquarie Group 1H23 Management Discussion and Analysis​​​​​​MQG​08:26:00​​MACQ GROUP​Macquarie Group 1H23 Interim Financial Report​​​​​​MQG​08:20:00​​MACQ GROUP​Macquarie Group 1H23 Presentation​​​​​​MQG​08:17:00​​MACQ GROUP​Macquarie Group 1H23 Media Release​​​​​​MQG​08:13:00​​MACQ GROUP​Macquarie Group Appendix 4D​​​​​​MQR​14:56:00​​MARQUEE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MTM​09:08:00​​MTMONGER​Trading Halt​​​​​​MXR​11:13:00​​MAXIMUS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​MYX​09:10:00​​M PHARMA​Return of Capital - MYX​​​​​​MYX​09:09:00​​M PHARMA​Dividend/Distribution - MYX​​​​​​MYX​08:57:00​​M PHARMA​Mayne Pharma capital management update​​​​​​N1H​12:16:00​​N1HOLDINGS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​NCR​13:31:00​​NUCOAL​Renewal of Exploration Licence 6812​​​​​​NFL​13:06:00​​NORFOLK​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​NFL​13:05:00​​NORFOLK​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​NOU​09:01:00​​NOUMI LTD​Appendix 4C/Activities report - Q1 FY23​​​​​​NTI​09:45:00​​NEUROTECH​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​​NTI​09:45:00​​NEUROTECH​Neurotech Completes $9.0M Placement​​​​​​NTO​10:28:00​​NITRO SOFT​Intention to Make Takeover Bid​​​​​​NTO​10:10:00​​NITRO SOFT​Trading halt​​​​​​NTO​09:52:00​​NITRO SOFT​Pause in trading​​​​​​NUC​09:53:00​​NUCHEV​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​​NVX​10:00:00​​NOVONIX​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​NXS​08:40:00​​NEXTSCIENC​Quarterly Activity Report - 30 September 2022​​​​​​NXS​08:15:00​​NEXTSCIENC​Appendix 4C - 30 September 2022​​​​​​NZO​14:35:00​​NZ OIL&GAS​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​OMH​12:05:00​​OM HLDNGS​Investor Presentation​​​​​​ONE​08:33:00​​ONEVIEW​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​ORN​14:56:00​​ORION MIN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​ORN​14:55:00​​ORION MIN​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​OZM​11:13:00​​OZAURUM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PAB​09:25:00​​PATRYS​Appendix 4C - Quarterly - 30 September 2022​​​​​​PAC​11:57:00​​PACCURRENT​Funds under management as at 30 September 2022​​​​​​PCL​08:10:00​​PANCONT​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​PCL​08:10:00​​PANCONT​Appendix 5B​​​​​​PDI​09:05:00​​PREDICTIVE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PF1​09:32:00​​PATHFINDER​Strategic Portfolio of Battery Mineral Projects Secured​​​​​​PFE​14:42:00​​PANTERA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PH2​14:20:00​​PUREHYDRO​Pure Hydrogen has received $5.8M R&D tax incentive​​​​​​PNM​10:14:00​​PACIFICNML​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 2022 Qtr​​​​​​PNV​12:36:00​​POLYNOVO​Chairman and CEO - AGM address to shareholders​​​​​​POS​14:15:00​​POSEIDON​Quarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​POS​14:10:00​​POSEIDON​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​POS​08:48:00​​POSEIDON​EIS Grant Awarded For Proposed Lake Johnston Drilling​​​​​​PPE​09:40:00​​PEOPLEINFR​Market Update​​​​​​PPG​15:20:00​​PRO PAC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PPH​09:33:00​​PUSHPAY​Trading Halt​​​​​​PTG​14:32:00​​PROPTECH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PTR​11:46:00​​PETRATHERM​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​PV1​12:00:00​​PROVARIS​Tiwi H2 Permitting Update​​​​​​QEM​11:48:00​​QEMLIMITED​Appendix 5B - Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​QGL​11:50:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 5B for 30 Sept 2022​​​​​​QHL​11:02:00​​QUICKSTEP​Significant R&D Award in Hydrogen Storage Development​​​​​​RBX​13:25:00​​RESOURCE B​MULTIPLE SHALLOW HIGH GRADE REE HITS FROM FLAGSHIP TENEMENT​​​​​​RCE​11:48:00​​RECCE LTD​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RCL​09:11:00​​READCLOUD​September 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​RDM​09:09:00​​RED METAL​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RFR​08:05:00​​RAFAELLA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RGS​10:08:00​​​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RIE​09:03:00​​RIEDEL RES​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​RIE​09:02:00​​RIEDEL RES​Quarterly Cash Flow report​​​​​​RLC​09:59:00​​REEDYLC​September Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow report​​​​​​RMD​08:09:00​​RESMED​Dividend/Distribution - RMD​​​​​​RMD​08:09:00​​RESMED​ResMed Announces Results for the First Quarter of FY2023​​​​​​RNT​12:54:00​​RENTDOTCOM​Update - Proposed issue of securities - RNT​​​​​​RRR​14:52:00​​REVOLVER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​RVR​14:50:00​​REDRIVER​Appointment of Administrators to Cromarty Resources​​​​​​SAU​10:18:00​​STHN GOLD​Quarterly Activities/Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SIS​09:18:00​​SIMBLE​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SKC​07:41:00​​SKYCITY​2022 ANNUAL MEETING OF SHAREHOLDERS AND TRADING UPDATE​​​​​​SLR​08:02:00​​SILVERLAKE​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SMS​08:08:00​​STAR MIN​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​SMS​08:07:00​​STAR MIN​Appendix 5B​​​​​​SNG​09:42:00​​SIRENGOLD​Alexander River and Big River Progress​​​​​​SPD​11:19:00​​SOUTHPALL​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - Sep 2022 Qtr​​​​​​SPT​08:29:00​​SPLITIT​Q3 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)​​​​​​SPX​10:46:00​​SPENDA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​SRJ​09:39:00​​SRJTECHNO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​STG​08:19:00​​STRAKER TL​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - 30 Sept 2022​​​​​​STK​09:40:00​​STRICKLAND​SPP Shortfall Successfully Placed​​​​​​STP​08:35:00​​STEP ONE​Q1 FY23 Trading Update​​​​​​STX​08:03:00​​STRIKE ENE​3Q22 Quarterly Activities Report & 5B​​​​​​TAM​09:47:00​​TANAMI​Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B​​​​​​TBA​09:57:00​​TOMBOLA​Haulage Commences For Tombola​​​​​​TDO​09:14:00​​3D OIL​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​TEG​09:02:00​​TRIANGLE​Quarterly Activities and Cashflow Report​​​​​​TFL​13:37:00​​TASFOODS​Revised Appendix 4C​​​​​​TG6​09:15:00​​TGMETALS​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​TGA​09:35:00​​THORN GRP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TGP​13:53:00​​360 GROUP​AGM Chair's Address and Presentation​​​​​​TI1​12:50:00​​TOMBADOR​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​TI1​12:49:00​​TOMBADOR​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​TKL​08:05:00​​TRAKA RES​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TKM​08:14:00​​TREKMET​Review highlights Epithermal and Precious Metals Potential​​​​​​TMK​09:02:00​​TMKENERGY​High Gas Saturation and Permeability Confirmed​​​​​​TMS​08:07:00​​TENNANT​Massive Copper Sulphide Zone Intersected at Bluebird​​​​​​TNT​08:41:00​​TESSERENT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TOR​08:09:00​​TORQUE MET​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TPD​12:38:00​​TALONENERG​TMK: High Gas Saturation and Permeability Confirmed​​​​​​TPP​11:25:00​​TEMPO​Investor Update Presentation​​​​​​TPP​09:07:00​​TEMPO​Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C September 2022​​​​​​TRP​09:11:00​​TISSUE REP​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TSC​08:05:00​​TWENTY7 CO​Quarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022​​​​​​TSC​08:05:00​​TWENTY7 CO​Quarterly Activities Report - September 2022​​​​​​TTI​08:19:00​​TRAFFIC​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TTT​08:13:00​​TITOMIC​Appendix 4C - Quarterly Cash Flow Report - 30 Sept 2022​​​​​​TTT​08:13:00​​TITOMIC​Quarterly Activities Report - Q1 FY23​​​​​​TYM​09:44:00​​TYMLEZ​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TZL​09:58:00​​TZ LIMITED​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​TZN​08:04:00​​TERRAMIN​September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B​​​​​​UVA​15:13:00​​UVRE​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VBS​10:39:00​​VECTUS BIO​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VCD​08:23:00​​VICCENTST​September 2022 quarterly update​​​​​​VCX​08:21:00​​VICINITY​September 2022 quarterly update​​​​​​VMC​09:43:00​​VENUS MET​Venus Placement​​​​​​VMM​13:14:00​​VIRIDIS​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​VN8​08:58:00​​VONEXLTD​Vonex Completes Acquisition of OntheNet​​​​​​VOL​09:55:00​​VICTRY OFF​Quarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​VRX​13:36:00​​VRXSILICA​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​W2V​09:47:00​​WAY2VAT​Quarterly Activities / Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​​WAF​08:05:00​​WESTAFRICA​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​WAF​08:05:00​​WESTAFRICA​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​WBE​08:13:00​​WHITEBARK​Notice of Share Consolidation​​​​​​WBT​09:44:00​​WEEBITNANO​Weebit Nano Q1 FY23 Activities Report and Appendix 4C​​​​​​WEL​08:06:00​​WINCHESTER​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​WMG​09:12:00​​WESTERNLTD​Quarterly Activities Report​​​​​​WMG​09:08:00​​WESTERNLTD​Quarterly Cashflow Report​​​​​​WNX​09:37:00​​WELLNEX​Appendix 4C and Quarterly Report for September 2022 Quarter​​​​​​WR1​12:48:00​​WINSOME​Clarification on Drilling - Update​​​​​​WR1​10:41:00​​WINSOME​Pause in Trading​​​​​​WR1​09:58:00​​WINSOME​Significant Pegmatite Intercept at Adina from Early Drilling​​​​​​WYX​11:39:00​​WESTERNYIL​Quarterly Report and Appendix 5B - September 2022​​​​​​ZEO​09:16:00​​ZEOTECH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​


----------



## barney (31 October 2022)

2.45pm Monday 31st Oct


CodeTimeNameHeading14D1:09pm1414DEGREESeptember Quarterly Report & Appendix 4C1AE9:20amAURORAENERDrilling Underway at Aurora Energy Metals Project1ST8:48am1ST GROUPQuarterly Update1ST8:46am1ST GROUPAppendix 4C - quarterly1VG9:42amVICTORYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report3DA11:40amAMAEROINTQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C3DA9:44amAMAEROINTTrading Halt3DP8:05amPOINTERRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report3MF2:39pm3DMETALFLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report5GG8:04amPENTANETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report9SP12:04pm9SPOKESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportABX11:20amABXGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportACS10:24amACCENT RESQuarterly Activities ReportACS10:23amACCENT RESAppendix 5BADG9:30amADL GOLDUpdated Scoping Study - Substantial Improvement ShownADN11:15amANDROMEDAQuarterly Reports - September 2022ADS9:31amADSLOT LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportADT8:08amADRIATICAdriatic Metals Quarterly Report & CashflowADX8:06amADXENERGYAnshof Assessment confirms 5.2 Mil barrels of 2P ReservesAEE10:43amAURA ENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAEV9:15amAVENIRAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAFW2:30pmAPPLYFLOWSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportAGD9:17amAUST GOLDQuarterly Activities ReportAGE9:19amQuarterly Activities Report and App 5B Cashflow - Sept 2022AGH9:38amALTHEAMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAGH9:33amALTHEATrading HaltAGR10:53amAGUIA RESQuarterly Activities ReportAGR10:49amAGUIA RESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAHF2:38pmAUSDAIRYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAHK11:11amARK MINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAIM8:11amAI MEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportAIS10:50amAERISRESSEPTEMBER QUARTERLY REPORT PRESENTATIONAIS9:37amAERISRESQUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT - SEPTEMBER 2022AJX12:23pmALEXIUMQuarterly Activity Report and Appendix 4CAKN9:46amAUKINGQuarterly Activities ReportAKN9:45amAUKINGQuarterly Cashflow ReportALA9:27amAROVELLAQuarterly Appendix 4C and Activities ReportALB9:42amALBIONRESAlbion Announces Capital Raise of $1.49 MillionALC10:23amALCIDIONQ1 FY23 Quarterly Activities Report (Updated Webcast Link)ALC8:52amALCIDIONQ1 FY23 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CALT11:03amANALYTICAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportALV2:19pmALVOMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportALY1:59pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022ALY1:59pmALCHEMYRESQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022AMA8:39amAMA GROUP1Q23 Quarterly Cash Flow and Activities ReportAML9:22amAEON METALQuarterly Activities / Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportANL8:03amAMANI GOLDEXTENSIVE GOLD MINERALIZATION IN DIAMOND DRILLINGAON8:09amAPOLLO MINSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportAPC9:59amAUSPOTASHQuarterly Activities ReportAPC9:59amAUSPOTASHQuarterly Cashflow ReportAQS1:30pmAQUISQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CAR19:08amAUST RESAustral September 2022 Quarterly ReportARD11:51amARGENT MINArgent Minerals Ltd Acquires 100% of Copperhead Project WAARN8:04amALDORONiobe Advancing Feasibility & Project DevelopmentARV9:19amARTEMISQuarterly Activities Report September 2022ARV9:17amARTEMISQuarterly Cash Flow Report September 2022AS28:09amASKARI METQuarterly Activities ReportAS28:08amASKARI METAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportASM8:59amAUSSTRATMTrading HaltASN8:42amANSON RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportATC7:56amALTECH CHEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUH2:37pmAUSTCHINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAUN2:12pmAURUMINRe-release - Sandstone Resource Increased to 946kozAUN9:52amAURUMINSandstone Resource Increased to 946kozAZL1:10pmARIZONAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportAZS9:32amAZURE MINSQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportBAS10:03amBASS OILQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - September 2022BAT8:01amBATTMINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportBAT8:00amBATTMINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportBBC10:03amBNKBANKINGBNK Trading Update Q1FY23BBT9:21amBLUEBETStrategic investment in sport gamification platform providerBBX9:22amBBXMINERALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBC88:06amBLACK CATQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BBCA8:10amBLK CANYONQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportBDT9:53amBIRDDOGBDT - BirdDog Cloud and MedTech opportunity presentationBDT9:43amBIRDDOGBDT - Business Update & September 2022 Appendix 4CBDX8:15amBCALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportBEM12:22pmBLACKEARTHQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5B Cash FlowBEZ8:07amBESRAGOLDSeptember 2022 Quarter Activity ReportBEZ8:07amBESRAGOLDSeptember 2022 Quarter Appendix 5BBIT12:00pmBIOTRONCommencement of Rights Trading - BITRCBLG9:44amBLUGLASSQuarterly activities report/App 4C Qtr Ended 30 Sept 2022BLU9:47amBLUEENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBLU8:19amBLUEENERGYOperation Update - Sapphire 5 Production TestingBLZ12:17pmBLAZE MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - September 2022BLZ8:37amBLAZE MINEaraheedy Basin Exploration UpdateBMG12:53pmBMGQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BBMM10:01amBALKAN MINBALKAN SECURES TANGO LITHIUM PROJECT IN ONTARIOBMM9:51amBALKAN MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMO8:58amBASTIONMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMR2:40pmBALLYMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBMT9:19amBEAMTREEHDBeamtree Trading UpdateBNR11:01amBULLETIN30 September 2022 Quarterly ReportBOT10:21amBOTANIXA$5 million Institutional Placement and Share Purchase PlanBRK8:05amBROOKSIDEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - September 2022BRL9:18amQuarterly ReportBSN7:59amBASINENRGYQuarterly Activities ReportBSN7:59amBASINENRGYQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBTE9:46amBOTALAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBTR9:42amBRIGHTSTAPlacement Completed to Advance Laverton Gold ProjectsBUB8:10amBUBS AUSTFY23 Q1 - Activity Report and Appendix 4C Cashflow StatementBUR1:18pmBURLEY MINAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBUR1:15pmBURLEY MINQuarterly Activities ReportBUS12:45pmBUBALUSExploration to Commence at Nolans EastBUX8:03amBUXTONRESQuarterly Activities & Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportBXN8:13amBIOXYNEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportC292:40pmC29METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCAD8:09amCAENEUSQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCAG1:09pmCAPE RANGEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCAI11:56amCALIDUSRESInvestor PresentationCAI7:50amCALIDUSRESQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow ReportCBH1:48pmCOOLABAHQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCBR12:37pmCARBON REVPause in TradingCBR8:24amCARBON REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCCE8:02amCARNEGIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCCZ8:01amCASTILLOCORare Earth Element potential next focus at Broken HillCD110:07amCD PRIEQU1Withdrawal of Merger Proposal & Announcement of DistributionCD210:06amCD PRIEQU2Withdrawal of Merger Proposal & Announcement of DistributionCD310:06amCD PRIEQU3Withdrawal of Merger Proposal & Announcement of DistributionCEL9:15amCHAL EXPHualilan Drilling Extends Mineralisation Beyond Current MRECG111:11amCARBONXTSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportCG111:11amCARBONXTAppendix 4CCGN10:35amCRATERGOLDQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022CGN10:24amCRATERGOLDQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022CHZ8:42amCHESSERQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow ReportCIO11:54amCONNECTIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCLA9:20amCELRESQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022CLA9:19amCELRESQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - September 2022CLU9:18amCLUEY LTDSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CCNJ2:09pmCONICO LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCNR9:47amCANNON RESCannon Recommends All Cash Takeover Offer from KinterraCOB11:01amCOBALT BLUQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCOD8:03amCODAMINLTDSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsCPM8:10amCOOPERMETQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BCPO9:19amCULPEOCulpeo intersects over 250m of visible copper sulphideCRN8:01amCORONADOQ3 Quarterly Production ReportCRN8:00amCORONADOSpecial DividendCRR8:32amCRITICALAssays Confirm Continuous High-Grade Lithium MineralisationCRS9:20amCAPRICESOLIS RC DRILLING INTERSECTS MORE HIGH GRADESCSF9:10amCATALANOQuarterly Cashflow ReportCSF9:08amCATALANOQuarterly Activities ReportCUF9:07amCUFEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportCUF9:03amCUFEIron Ore Projects UpdateCUV10:00amCLINUVELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report Re-issuedCUV9:09amCLINUVELQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCVV9:32amCARAVELMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCXO9:22amCORE EXPQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2022CXU2:01pmCAULDRONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportCY59:10amCYGNUSGOLDQuarterly Activities ReportCY58:59amCYGNUSGOLDAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportCYM9:26amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Activities ReportCYM9:25amCYPRIUMMETQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDBF1:09pmDUXTONFARMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDBO1:29pmDIABLOAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDBO1:26pmDIABLOQuarterly Activities ReportDC22:25pmDCTWOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDCC9:48amDIGITALXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDDR11:34amDICKERDATAQ3 2022 Market UpdateDEL1:09pmDELOREANCPSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportDEX8:31amDUKEEXPLORQuarterly Activities ReportDEX8:30amDUKEEXPLORAppendix 5B Quarterly Cash Flow ReportDLM8:36amDOMINIONMNQuarterly Activities Report and Quarterly Cashflow ReportDM11:14pmDESERTMLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDMG12:22pmDRAGONMOUNQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportDNA9:21amDONACOAppendix 4C Cash Flow Report (Amended)DOC8:54amDOCTORCAREQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4C for 3Q 2022DOR2:36pmDORIEMUSQuarterly Activities ReportDOR2:36pmDORIEMUSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportDRE9:39amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022DRE9:34amDREDNOUGHTQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022DRR8:01amDETERRA REQuarterly Royalty Revenue Update - September 2022DTZ8:57amDOTZ NANOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportDUN9:53amDUNDASDundas Minerals - Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportDUN9:52amDUNDASDundas - Assay Results Confirm Anomalous GeochemestryDYL8:05amD YELLOWAppendix 5B September 2022 Quarterly CashflowDYL8:05amD YELLOWSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportE258:04amELEMENT25Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportE2M9:50amE2METALSSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportsEBN8:16amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2022ECF9:03amELANOR COMElanor Commercial Property Fund Q1FY23 ResultEEG8:54amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Activities ReportEEG8:50amEMPIRE ENEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportELE1:45pmELMOREQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMD10:11amEMYRIALEmyria completes $3m placementEMH8:53amEUROMETALSEMH Simplified Extraction ProcessEML9:40amEMLPAYMENTUpdate on Regulatory MattersEMR9:04amEMERALDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEMS8:42amEASTMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Reports - September 2022EMV9:17amEMVISIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportENA8:34amENSURANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportENR8:03amENCOUNTERQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BENX10:18amENEGEXQuarterly Activities ReportEOS9:38amELEC OPTICBusiness Activity Statement & Appendix 4C - Sep-22 QtrEPM8:08amECLMETALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEPX12:08pmEPT GLOBALInvestor PresentationEPX12:03pmEPT GLOBALEPX Estimates ACV At June 2023 Between $15m and $16mEQE11:57amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Activities ReportEQE11:56amEQUUS LTDQuarterly Cash FlowEQN8:07amEQUINOXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEQR9:02amEQ RESEQR Raises $4.56 Million in a Well-Supported PlacementERM8:06amEMMERSONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportESS7:52amESSENMETALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportEV111:58amEVOLENERGYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BEX18:10amEXOPHARMQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CEXR10:29amELIXIR NRGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Sept 22FAU10:17amFIRST AUQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportsFFF8:53amFORBIDDENQuarterly Activities Report / Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFGR9:19amFIRSTGRAPHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFHE8:10amFRONT ENERQuarterly activity report and Appendix 4CFHS11:04amFREHIL MINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFHS11:02amFREHIL MINQuarterly Activities ReportFIN9:32amFINRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BFLO8:16amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2022FML2:45pmFOCUS MINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportFOD9:51amFOOD REVQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFTC1:28pmFIN CHAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFTZ9:34amFERTOZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFXG11:28amFELIX GOLDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsFYI8:51amFYI RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportFZR12:09pmFZRIVCORPQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportG1A8:04amGALENA MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsG509:12amGOLD50LTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportG6M9:26amGROUP6METLUpdated Project Economics- More Robust Returns ForecastG6M9:25amGROUP6METLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports to 30 Sept 2022G881:33pmMILEQuarterly Activities ReportG881:31pmMILEQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGAS11:42amSTATE GASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGBZ11:58amGBMRESOURCQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BGCA8:16amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2022GEN7:47amGENMINQuarterly Activities ReportGEN7:46amGENMINQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGFN8:53amGEFEN INTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGLA10:18amGLADIATORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGME7:53amGME RESSeptember Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5BGMN8:31amGOLDMOUNTNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGMR10:04amGOLDEN RIMGolden Rim Announces CEO TransitionGMR9:56amGOLDEN RIMQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGSM7:59amGOLDENSTATLithium Targets Confirmed at Yule SouthGSR8:04amGREENSTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGTE7:51amGREAT WESTSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportGTE7:51amGREAT WESTSeptember 2022 Quarterly Cashflow ReportGTI9:28amGRATIFIICorrection to Quarterly Activities ReportGUL1:02pmGULLEWAQuarterly Activities ReportGUL12:41pmGULLEWAQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportGWR8:06amGWR GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHAS9:00amHASTTECHQuarterly Activities Report September 2022HAS8:57amHASTTECHQuarterly Cash Flow Report September 2022HCH10:10amHOT CHILINew Results Boost Growth at Costa FuegoHIO11:03amHAWSONSIROQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHIQ12:20pmHITIQLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHLF8:24amHALOFOODCOQ2 FY23 Halo Continues to Improve Financial PerformanceHLF8:17amHALOFOODCOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHMG8:04amHAMELINDrilling High Grade Gold Targets at Hutchs Find and CamelHMX8:07amHAMMERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHPC10:35amHYDRATIONQ3 FY22 Quarterly Activities Report (App 4C)HRE9:49amHEAVY RAREHRE September 2022 Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BHSC8:59amHSCTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHTG9:34amHARVESTTGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportHVY11:15amHEAVY MINDrilling at Port Gregory & Red Hill to Commence in NovemberHVY8:08amHEAVY MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHZN9:52amHOR OILQuarterly Activities ReportIAM11:07amINCOME AMGIAM Group Successfully raises $10M in Debt PlacementICR12:14pmINTELICAREQuarterly Operations ReportICR12:10pmINTELICAREQuarterly Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportID82:44pmIDENTITIIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportID89:07amIDENTITIINon-Renounceable Rights Issue Updated TimetableIDA9:37amINDIANARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportIEQ10:27amINTER.EQQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportIGO7:59amIGOLIMITEDSeptember 2022 Quarter PresentationIGO7:59amIGOLIMITEDSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportIKW8:50amIKWEZIQuarterly Activities ReportILA11:08amISLAND PHAQuarterly Activity Report & Appendix 4CIME9:39amIMEXHS2022 Q3 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CIMU8:45amIMUGENEFirst patient dosed in VAXINIA intratumoral cohort 2IND8:06amINDUSTRIALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportINF12:49pmINF LITHIQuarterly Cashflow ReportINF12:47pmINF LITHIQuarterly Activities ReportINR10:16amIONEERUpdated Sep Quarterly Cashflow and Activities ReportIPT7:55amIMPACT MINQuarterly Activities ReportIPT7:54amIMPACT MINQuarterly Cashflow ReportITM9:13amITECHMINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report 30 September 2022IXR9:26amIONICRAREQuarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportIXU8:10amIXUPIXUP Enters Agreement with Cipher Sports Technology GroupJAL8:27amJAMESONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportJAY9:41amJAYRIDEQuarterly Business Review Call TranscriptJGH9:11amJADE GASTrading HaltKCN12:49pmKINGSGATEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKKO1:21pmKINETIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKLI8:51amKILLIQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BKLL8:06amKALIUMLAKEBeyondie SOP Plant Operations UpdateKNI8:25amKUNIKOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKNM2:00pmKNEOMEDIAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKOB9:25amKOBARESAmended Announcement - Koba Stakes Lithium ProjectKOR11:58amKORAB RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKPO2:00pmKALINAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKRM9:29amKINGSROSEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report - September 2022KSN10:52amKINGSTONQuarterly Activities ReportKSN10:49amKINGSTONAppendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKSS10:35amKLEOSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportKTA1:00pmKRAKATOAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportKTG12:42pmKTIGSeptember 2022 Quarter Activities Update and Appendix 4CLAM7:51amLARAMIDELaramide Resources Q3 2022 Financial StatementsLBT9:24amLABTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLCY7:59amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Activities ReportLCY7:59amLEGACYIRONQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLDR9:48amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Activities ReportLDR9:44amLDRESOURCEQuarterly Cash Flow ReportLEL8:08amLITHENERGYEarly Exercise of Option to Acquire Solaroz ConcessionsLER11:25amLEAF RESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLGM11:15amLEGACY MINQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports September 2022LGP9:59amLITTLEGRNQuarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4CLGP9:23amLITTLEGRNTrading HaltLHM11:51amLAND&HOMEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLIN8:02amLINDIANDrilling Commenced at KangankundeLIT9:19amLITHIUMAUSLithium Australia Quarterly Activities Report September 2022LKE8:40amLAKE RESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLKO8:56amLAKES OILQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLKY8:05amLOCKSLEYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BLML11:35amLINCOLNTOV: LML 02 President Declines to Make Interim OrderLNR8:09amLANTHANEINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLNU9:36amLINIUSTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLPD8:09amLEPIDICOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLPE11:39amLPEHOLDINGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportLPI9:39amLITHPOWINTLPI Consolidates 100% of the Maricunga ProjectLPM9:41amLITHPLUSDiamond Drilling recommenced at Lei ProspectLRK9:34amLARKDCLSeptember 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CLSR11:49amLODESTARSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportLTR9:44amLIONTOWNSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportsLVT2:13pmLIVETILESFY23 Q1 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CM2412:34pmMAMBALTDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B Cash FlowM2R8:05amMIRAMARQuarterly Activities ReportM2R8:05amMIRAMARQuarterly Cashflow ReportM3M8:00amM3MININGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportM3M8:00amM3MININGQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMAG9:01amMAGMATICQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022MAG8:59amMAGMATICQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022MAT8:07amMATSA RES30 September 2022 Quarterly ReportMBK8:49amCopper-Cobalt Grades Continue at Depth at MillenniumMCX9:11amMARINERCORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMDX11:54amMINDAXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMEU1:44pmMARMOTAQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportMGG9:40amMOGULGAMESQuarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMGL12:45pmMAGONTECQuarterly Report to 30 September 2022MHI1:49pmMERCHANTSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities & Cash Flow ReportMI67:47amMINERAL260Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMIH8:59amMNC INVESTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMM18:55amMIDASQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMM88:03amMED METALSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMMA11:27amMARONANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMME11:06amMONEYMEResponse to Media ArticleMME10:44amMONEYMETrading HaltMME9:55amMONEYMEPause In TradingMMG9:26amMONGERGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMMI1:27pmMETROMININBinding Offtake with Xiangsen AluminiumMNB9:33amMINBOS RESQuarterly Cashflow ReportMNB9:32amMINBOS RESQuarterly Activities ReportMNS9:11amMAGNISQuarterly Activities - Appendix 5B First QuaterMOB8:51amMOBILICOMQ3 FY22 Activities Report & Appendix 4CMOH9:51amMOHO RESEvidence of Magmatic Nickel Sulphides at T4 Target, SSNMPR1:30pmMPOWERQuarterly Report and Appendix 4CMPX2:39pmMUSTERAQuarterly Update and Appendix 4C - September 2022MRC9:48amMIN.COMMODQuarterly Activities ReportMRD8:10amMOUNT RIDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMRI9:40amMYREWARDSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMRQ9:02amMRG METALS30.9.22 Quarterly Activities & Cashflow ReportMSB10:00amMESOBLASTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMTB11:58amMT BURGESSQuarterly Cash Flow ReportMTB11:57amMT BURGESSQuarterly Activities ReportMVL11:49amMARVELGOLDQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BMYE10:07amMETAROCKThalanga Mining Contract UpdateMYE9:53amMETAROCKQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportMYL11:19amMALLEERESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNC110:56amNICORESQuarterly Activities Report/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNC69:03amNANOLLOSEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNET8:30amNETLINKZQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNGS9:07amNGSLTDQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report - September 2022NIC8:50amNICKLINDUSQuarterly Activities ReportNIS8:04amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022NIS8:04amNICKELSRCHQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022NKL9:37amNICKELXLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNML9:33amQuarterly Cashflow ReportNML9:23amQuarterly Activities ReportNMT7:55amNEOMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022NMT7:55amNEOMETALSQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022NOV8:39amNOVATTIQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNSB7:56amNEUROSCIENQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNSM9:21amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Activities ReportNSM9:18amNORTHSTAWQuarterly Cashflow ReportNTI9:25amNEUROTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportNTL10:13amNEWTALISMNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNTL7:30amNEWTALISMNPrivate Placement DeferredNTO8:15amNITRO SOFTTakeover UpdateNUH9:42amNUHEARANuheara Receives US FDA Approval and Launches HP Hearing PRONUH9:39amNUHEARAQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CNVA8:37amNOVA MINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWM2:38pmNORWESTMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNYM9:25amNARRYERDrilling Commences at Narryer Ni-Cu-PGE ProjectNZS9:59amNZ COASTALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOBL11:47amOMNIBRIDGEInvestment Portfolio Quarterly Report at 30 September 2022OBM8:05amORABANDASeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsODY9:16amODYSSEYGLSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportOEL9:30amOTTOENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOIL1:48pmOPTISCANOIL September 2022 Quarterly Report and Appendix 4COKR9:23amOKAPI RESOkapi Announces Successful Completion of $2M PlacementOLL12:17pmOPENLEARNQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportOLY1:14pmOLYMPIOMETQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportOOK10:00amOOKAMI LTDSuspension from Official QuotationOPN2:28pmOPPENNEGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportORG10:45amORIGIN ENESeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportOSX9:26amOSTEOPOREActivities Update Qtr Ending September 2022 and Appendix 4COXT8:03amOREXPLOREQuarterly activities and Appendix 4C cash flow reportsPAA12:59pmPHARMAUSTAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdatePAM2:23pmPA METALSAppendix 5BPAM2:23pmPA METALSQuarterly Activities ReportPAR7:57amPARA BIOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPCK1:53pmPAINCHEKQuarterly Update and Appendix 4CPEK7:59amPEAKRAREQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - Sept 2022 QtrPET11:13amPHOSLOCKAppendix 4C Quarterly (Q3 2022) and Business UpdatePF19:31amPATHFINDERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGD9:49amPEREGOLDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPGY9:58amPILOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPH29:21amPUREHYDROSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportPIL2:37pmPEPPERMINTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPIQ7:58amPROTEOMICSSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4CPKO11:59amPEAKO LTDQuarterly Activities ReportPLU8:16amVE AU BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2022PNN8:31amPOWERMINCommences Mineral Resource Definition Drilling Salta LithiumPNX1:54pmPNX METALSQuarterly Appendix 5B Cashflow ReportPNX1:50pmPNX METALSQuarterly Activities ReportPOD8:06amPODIUMParks Reef Resource Doubles to 6Moz 5E PGMPOL10:43amPOLYMETALSQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportPOL10:42amPOLYMETALSFund Raising UpdatePRL8:02amPROVINCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPTX9:07amPRESCIENTSeptember 2022 Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CPV112:47pmPROVARISQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022PVE9:56amPO VALLEYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportPVS8:17amPIVOTALQ3 Appendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportPVW9:42amPVWRESLTDQuarterly Activities ReportPVW9:40amPVWRESLTDAppendix 5B - Quarterly Cashflow ReportPXS9:00amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activities ReportPXS8:59amPHARMAXISQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPYC8:06amPYC THERAPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportQML8:52amQMINESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQPM1:27pmQLDPACIFICQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQPM12:47pmQLDPACIFICPause in tradingQRI12:26pmQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIR3D9:56amR3D RESRCSTrading HaltR8R8:08amREGENER8Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRAG9:11amRAGNAR137m of Nickel Sulphides at TullstaRAS8:03amRAGUSAQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022RAS8:03amRAGUSAQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022RBX10:22amRESOURCE BQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRCW2:21pmRIGHTCROWDAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportREE2:43pmRARE XQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportREM2:06pmREMSENSESeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportREM10:13amREMSENSEShare Purchase Plan Offer Extended to 9 November 2022RFA8:06amRAREFOODSQuarterly Update & Appendix 4CRFX11:33amREDFLOWRedflow Quarterly Update and Appendix 4CRHT12:50pmRESONANCEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRHY9:04amRHYTHM BIOAppendix 4C - QuarterlyRIM9:42amRIMFIRESeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRLF8:09amRLFAGTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRLT9:31amRENERGENHalf Yearly Report and AccountsRMD9:30amRESMEDFORM 10Q for Qtr ended September, 2022RMX8:01amREDMOUNTRed Mountain Secures Footprint in Bynoe Lithium Province NTRMY9:07amRMA GLOBALQuarterly business update and Appendix 4CRNE9:27amRENUENERGYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRNO9:03amRHINOMEDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRNU12:33pmRENASCORQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRNX10:57amRENEGADEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportROC10:08amROCKETBOOTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRTH10:00amRAS TECHRAS Continues strong revenue growth in Q1 FY23RTR12:16pmRUMBLEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRVR11:00amREDRIVERSuspension from Official QuotationRWD8:04amREWARD MINInvestor Update PresentationRXL11:51amROX RESAll Cash Takeover Offer for Cannon ResourcesSAN7:46amSAGALIO ENQuarterly Activities ReportSAN7:45amSAGALIO ENQuarterly Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSCL8:10amSCHROLE GPEngaged by Rio Tinto to conduct educational assessmentsSCT11:37amSCOUTSECAppendix 4C and Quarterly Activities ReportSFX8:00amSHEFF RESFirst Drawdown of Loan Facilities CompletedSGA8:07amSARYTOGANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSHE12:44pmSTONEHORSEQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportSI68:02amSIXSIG METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSKF8:31amSKYFIISkyfii Quarterly Business Review and Appendix 4CSKY10:02amSKYMETALSQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022SKY9:42amSKYMETALSQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022SMI9:49amQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsSMN10:58amSTRUCT MONAppendix 4C and Quarterly UpdateSMR9:44amSTANMORECoal Resource and Reserve UpdateSMX12:48pmS-MATTERSQuarterly Activities Report And Appendix 4CSNS9:47amSENSENQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Report September 2022SPN9:51amSPARC TECHTrading HaltSPQ10:13amSUPERIORQuarterly Activities ReportSPQ9:50amSUPERIORAPPENDIX 5B QUARTERLY CASHFLOWSRI8:06amSIPA RESDrilling Underway at WarralongSRL9:59amSUNRISESeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowSSH8:08amSSHGROUPQuarterly Activity Statement & Appendix 4CSTA8:06amSTRANDLINEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportSTN12:19pmSATURN METQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportSUB8:16amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 31 Oct 2022SUM8:11amSUMMITQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportSUV9:57amSUVOSTRATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSVM8:04amSOVEREIGNSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportSZL8:10amSEZZLE INC3Q FY22 Earnings PresentationSZL8:09amSEZZLE INCQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTBN10:04amTAMBORANTamboran completes successful A$137 million Equity RaiseTEE7:53amTOPENDAppendix 5BTEE7:52amTOPENDQuarterly Activities ReportTHR10:31amTHORMININGQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTIA12:00pmTIAN AN AUChatswood Project & Cash Advance FacilityTIE8:08amTIETTOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTLG11:43amTALGAGROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMB9:01amTAMBOURAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMG11:56amTRIGG MINSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BTMK9:14amTMKENERGYSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities ReportTMK9:12amTMKENERGYSeptember 2022 Appendix 5B Cash FlowTMS1:02pmTENNANTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTMZ9:29amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Cashflow Report - September 2022TMZ9:27amTHOMSONRESQuarterly Activities Report - September 2022TON8:06amTRITONMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTPD12:29pmTALONENERGQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTRM12:01pmTRUSCOTTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTRT9:16amTODDRIVERTrading HaltTSN9:38amSUSTAINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTSO9:04amTESORO RESNew discovery confirmed 35km North of Ternera Gold DepositTTM8:55amTITANMINQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportTYX7:54amTYRANNAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVAN1:34pmVANGOMINUpdate on Zuleika Gold v Vango Mining DecisionVAR8:08amVARISCANQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVCD8:36amVICCENTSTCEO and MD Grant Kelley to retire from VicinityVCX8:30amVICINITYCEO and MD Grant Kelley to retire from VicinityVMC9:25amVENUS METQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportVML9:57amVITALMETALQuarterly Activities and Cash Flow ReportVMM12:52pmVIRIDISTrading HaltVMM9:08amVIRIDISPause in tradingVMM8:31amVIRIDISKaolin Intersected in Maiden Drill Program at PoocheraVMT9:24amVMOTOVmoto's 3Q22 Market Update - On track for record resultsVR18:07amVECTIONTECQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportVTX8:01amVERTEXMINBonanza gold within broad gold intersections at Red HillWAK10:10amWAKAOLINWAK - Sep 2022 Quarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5BWC19:40amWESTCOBARCompletion of Salazar Project AcquisitionWC88:02amWILDCATQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWCN2:44pmWHITECLIFFSeptember 2022 Quarterly ReportsWGO9:09amWARREGOQuarterly Report and Appendix 5BWGR7:54amWESTERNGRLSeptember Quarter Activities Report and Appendix 5BWIN8:02amWIDGIEWidgie Nickel Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 5BWML1:14pmWOOMERAQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportWOO7:44amWOOBOARDConsolidation/Split - WOOXAM8:12amXANADUMINEQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B - 30 Sept 2022XRG8:11amXREALITYQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 4C - 30 Sep 22XST8:07amXSTATEAnshof Independent Assessment Confirms 5.2m bbl 2P ReserveYOW1:22pmYOWIEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZLD8:49amZELIRATHERAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportZLD8:49amZELIRATHERSeptember 2022 Quarterly Activities Report


----------



## barney (1 November 2022)

12.20pm Tuesday 1st November


CodeTimeNameHeading1CG7:38am1CLICKLIFEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report3DA9:58amAMAEROINTEntitlement Issue Prospectus3DA9:56amAMAEROINT$10.5m Capital Raise, UAE JV Term Sheet, Board & Mgt Changes3DP7:42amPOINTERRAEnterprise Sales & ACV UpdateAAU8:26amANTILLESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportADY9:33amADMIRALTYSeptember Quarterly Appendix 5BADY9:31amADMIRALTYSeptember Quarterly Activities ReportAGR10:17amAGUIA RESTrading HaltAGR9:51amAGUIA RESPause in TradingAGY7:36amARGOSY2,000tpa Li2CO3 Operations UpdateAHI9:26amADVANCEDHIAHI Quarterly Report and Appendix 4CAME10:05amALTOMETALSTrading HaltAME9:58amALTOMETALSPause in tradingASR7:39amASRAAmended Quarterly Cashflow ReportAUQ8:16amALARA RESQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportAW19:43amAWMETALS$3.4 Million Raised to Advance Copper and Zinc ProjectsBET9:55amBETMAKTECHBetMakers Completes Punting Form AcquisitionBEX10:11amBIKE XCHGTrading HaltBEX9:52amBIKE XCHGPause in TradingBLU8:51amBLUEENERGYOperation Update - Sapphire 6L2 drilled in seam to 1336mBOQ8:49amBANK QLDBOQ Capital Notes 3 Replacement ProspectusBOQ8:49amBANK QLDReplacement Prospectus for Capital Notes 3BPM10:18amBPM MINExploration UpdateBRX9:02amBELARAROXTrading HaltCE17:43amCALIMASept 2022 Quarterly Activities and Cash FlowCPH10:30amCRESOQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportCPH10:29amCRESOCPH Secures Commitments to Raise up to $7.6mCPM9:14amCOOPERMETDrilling begins at the Mt Isa East Cu-Au ProjectCPO8:55amCULPEOEntitlement Offer ExtensionCPT8:57amCIPHERPTAmendment to September Quarterly Activities ReportCWP10:42amCEDARWOODSCWP to sell Williams Landing Shopping CentreDCL9:40amDOMACOMNotification of buy-back - DCLDRE7:40amDREDNOUGHTSuccessful Drill Results Across Multiple MetalsDVP7:39amDEVELOP30 September Quarterly Activities ReportDVP7:39amDEVELOP30 September Quarterly Cashflow ReportEGY8:58amENERGYTECHAppendix 4C and Cover Ltr qtr ending 30 September 2022ELS9:25amELSIGHTTrading HaltEMH7:40amEUROMETALSAddendum to ASX Release 31 October 2022EPM11:19amECLMETALSEclipse Progresses Ivigtut Drilling and Sampling ProgramFFG9:28amFATFISHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportFIJ7:36amFIJI KAVAQuarterly Activity and Cashflow ReportFXG9:14amFELIX GOLDFurther New Gold Zone Identified at Treasure CreekGBE7:40amGLOBE METQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportGMA7:58amGENWORTH3Q22 APRA GIILS lodgement and market updateGME7:40amGME RESGME Partners with Ausenco for NiWest Nickel Project DFSHIQ10:12amHITIQLTDCapital Raising and Corporate PresentationHIQ10:12amHITIQLTDRights Offer to raise up to $6.35 millionHMX7:39amHAMMERSuccessful Kalman Ore Sorting TrialHOR7:43amHORSESHOEQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportICI9:25amICANDYQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportICN9:33amICONENERGYTrading HaltIKW9:45amIKWEZISuspension from Official QuotationIOU7:33amIOUPAYSeptember Quarterly Activities ReportIOU7:33amIOUPAYSeptember Quarterly Appendix 4CIXC8:50amINVEX THERInvex Receives $0.46 Million R&D Tax RebateJHG8:43amJANUSJanus Henderson Group - Q3 2022 Results (SEC 10-Q)KBC8:45amKEYBRIDGETrading UpdateKOB7:42amKOBARESQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportLEL9:16amLITHENERGYQuarterly Report - 30 September 2022LEL7:43amLITHENERGYFurther Significant Lithium Encountered at Soloroz DrillholeLGM9:52amLEGACY MINGeophysics Expands Potential Size of Bauloora Gold SystemLML8:44amLINCOLNSupplementary Target's StatementMAP9:05amMICROBAMicroba receives $2.62m R&D Tax Incentive refundMBX8:51amMYFOODIETrading HaltMQR9:49amMARQUEEAGREEMENT TO SELL 30% INTEREST IN THE WERNER LAKE PROJECTMTC7:41amMETALSTECHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMTM9:24amMTMONGERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportMTM9:23amMTMONGERProspectus - Entitlement OfferMTM9:22amMTMONGERFully Underwritten Non-Renounceable Entitlement OfferNCR8:26amNUCOALQuarterly Activities Report & Cashflow to 30 September 2022NMR7:43amNATIVE MINQuarterly Activities ReportNMR7:43amNATIVE MINAppendix 5B Cashflow ReportNWC7:42amNEWWORLDRQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportNWF7:38amNEWFIELDQuarterly Activities and Cashflow Reports - September 2022NZK7:30amNZKSALMONResignation of NZKS Chief ExecutiveNZK7:30amNZKSALMONProposed Buyback of Certain Option SharesOCC9:14amORTHOCELLRemplir Gains Australian ReimbursementOLH9:22amOLDFIELD HInvestor PresentationOLH9:18amOLDFIELD HOldfields announces Entitlement OfferORR7:41amORECORPOpportunities Identified to Extend Life of Mine at NyanzagaPGM9:41amPLATINASangold acquisition to complete and exploration to commencePHL9:07amPROPELLQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPPY7:42amPAPYRUSPapyrus signs phase one contract with Egyptian GovtPVW10:21amPVWRESLTDPresentation - The Australian Rare Earth ConferencePXX7:41amPOLARXQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportQGL8:44amQNTMGRPHTELML: Supplementary Targets StatementR3D9:01amR3D RESRCSQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportRDS7:41amREDSTONEQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportRDY9:14amREADYTECHReadyTech Responds to Media SpeculationRXH7:41amREWARDLEQuarterly Activities ReportRXH7:41amREWARDLEAppendix 4C Cash Flow ReportRXM9:28amREXMINResponse to ASX Price and Volume QuerySCN7:43amSCORPIONQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportSDG8:37amSUNLANDRedemption of A$50 Million Debt NotesSHH7:40amSHREE MINTenement Applications secured for REE, Nickel & GoldSKN7:34amSKNELEMENTQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSKY8:57amSKYMETALSDrilling UpdateSLB10:21amSTELARLinda Zinc Target Doubles in SizeSLC9:14amSUPERLOOPCompletion of acquisition of VostroNetSP111:30amSTHN X PAYSP1 delisted from ASXSVG9:09amSAVANNAHQuarterly Activities ReportSVG9:08amSAVANNAHQuarterly Cashflow ReportSWP7:44amSWOOPHLTDQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportTG19:49amTECHGENFocused Exploration UpdateTMR8:48amTEMPUSTempus Completes 2022 Drilling at Elizabeth ProjectTOE7:42amTORO ENERGQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportsVMG7:41amVDM GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportVN87:39amVONEXLTDSeptember Quarterly Update & Appendix 4CVPR7:40amVOLT POWERQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportWA112:08pmWA1 RESPause in TradingWFL7:39amWELLFULLYLQuarterly Activities and Cashflow ReportZAG10:15amZULEIKAZuleika wholly successful in litigation against Vango MiningZAG9:56amZULEIKAPause in TradingZNC7:40amZENITH MINQuarterly Activities Report and Appendix 5B


----------



## barney (2 November 2022)

3.20pm Wednesday 2nd Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​1AD​08:18:00​​ADALTA​AD-214 progress and priorities webinar presentation​​​​​​1AD​08:18:00​​ADALTA​AD-214 progress and priorities​​​​​​5EA​08:49:00​​5EADVANCED​5EA CONTINUES TO EXECUTE CORPORATE STRATEGY​​​​​​9SP​10:16:00​​9SPOKES​Completion of Strategic Review​​​​​​9SP​10:11:00​​9SPOKES​Removal from the Official List of ASX​​​​​​A11​09:18:00​​ATLANTICLI​High-Grade Drill Results - Highest Grade to Date @4.52% Li2O​​​​​​AGH​08:58:00​​ALTHEA​Voluntary Suspension​​​​​​AGN​09:09:00​​ARGENICA​Safety Review Committee Approves Second Cohort​​​​​​AGR​09:28:00​​AGUIA RES​Construction Licence Granted for the Phosphate Project​​​​​​AKN​09:07:00​​AUKING​IMARC Conference Presentation​​​​​​AL8​11:22:00​​ALDERAN​AL8 intersects thick gold zones in all Mizpah drill holes​​​​​​AMC​08:16:00​​AMCOR PLC​Form 8-K - 1Q 23 results​​​​​​ANO​13:53:00​​ADVZINCTEK​Chairman's Address & FY23 Outlook​​​​​​AON​08:15:00​​APOLLO MIN​Excellent Metallurgical Results at Kroussou​​​​​​AQX​08:41:00​​ALICEQUEEN​BODA EAST DRILLING CONFIRMS CONTINUITY OF MINERALISATION​​​​​​ARE​09:14:00​​ARGONAUT​Additional Large Pegmatites discovered at Higginsville​​​​​​ASB​14:54:00​​AUSTAL LTD​Additional GCPB ordered by Australian Government​​​​​​ASM​13:06:00​​AUSSTRATM​Update - Proposed issue of securities - ASM​​​​​​ASM​09:38:00​​AUSSTRATM​Institutional Placement raises $30m and SPP commences​​​​​​ASN​09:56:00​​ANSON RES​Anson Delivers 1Mt LCE Mineral Resource at Paradox​​​​​​AZI​08:11:00​​ALTAMIN​Second EL Awarded for Lithium in Geothermal Brine​​​​​​AZS​09:19:00​​AZURE MINS​Ridgeline Continues to Deliver Stong Nickel Mineralisation​​​​​​BID​09:02:00​​BILL ID​BID completes sale of US rebate business​​​​​​BML​09:28:00​​BOABMETALS​Investor Presentation​​​​​​C1X​09:47:00​​COSMOSEXP​Extensive Rare Earth Element Trends​​​​​​CBR​13:20:00​​CARBON REV​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​​CKA​09:08:00​​COKAL​Cokal Acquires Fleet of Barges & Tugboats for Coal Transport​​​​​​CL8​10:13:00​​CARLYHOLD​Completion of Rights Issue​​​​​​CLZ​08:14:00​​CLASSICMIN​Rights Issue Closes Oversubscribed​​​​​​CMG​14:25:00​​CRITICMIN​Completion of drilling at Lindfield Vanadium Project​​​​​​COI​09:41:00​​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo North Initial Reserves Certification​​​​​​CU6​10:09:00​​CLARITY PH​50% recruitment reached for Phase II prostate cancer trial​​​​​​CUL​08:47:00​​CULLEN RES​RXL: Mt Fisher - Mt Eureka Gold Resource +110% to 187koz​​​​​​CVW​08:34:00​​CLEARVIEW​Conclusion of Strategic Review and Trading Update​​​​​​CWP​11:04:00​​CEDARWOODS​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​CWP​11:04:00​​CEDARWOODS​2022 AGM presentation​​​​​​CYM​10:22:00​​CYPRIUMMET​Investor Presentation​​​​​​CYP​09:10:00​​CYNATA THR​New Kidney Transplantation Clinical Trial for Cynata & LUMC​​​​​​CZL​08:13:00​​CONS ZINC​Pilbara Lithium Exploration Update​​​​​​DKM​08:14:00​​DUKETON​Exploration Update Duketon Project​​​​​​DM1​10:14:00​​DESERTML​Outstanding Results Materially Expand Rare Earth Discovery​​​​​​EEL​08:15:00​​ENRGELELTD​HOR: Horseshoe West Farm-in and Joint Venture Update​​​​​​ERL​08:16:00​​EMPIRE RES​Final Pennys Aircore Drilling Results​​​​​​GL1​08:40:00​​GLOBALLITH​Share Purchase Plan Offer Booklet​​​​​​GLN​09:34:00​​GALANLITH​Application to Scale up Piloting Plant Stage of HMW Project​​​​​​GMG​08:13:00​​GOOD GROUP​Q1 FY23 Operational Update​​​​​​HIQ​09:10:00​​HITIQLTD​New Landmark Agreement with the Premier League​​​​​​HLF​08:18:00​​HALOFOODCO​The Healthy Mummy To Be Ranged in Woolworths Nationally​​​​​​HMX​08:16:00​​HAMMER​November Investor Presentation​​​​​​HOR​08:15:00​​HORSESHOE​Horseshoe West Farm-in and Joint Venture Update​​​​​​HRN​09:45:00​​HORIZONGLD​Further High Grade and Wide Gold Intercepts from RC Drilling​​​​​​IDA​08:16:00​​INDIANARES​High Grade Results Confirm Significant Gold Bearing System​​​​​​IKW​09:40:00​​IKWEZI​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​IKW​09:40:00​​IKWEZI​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​​​​​​IMI​09:15:00​​INFINITY​Maiden lithium drilling program commences at Tambourah​​​​​​IR1​08:18:00​​IRISMETALS​Drilling Rig Contracted and Met Test Work Commencing​​​​​​IVC​12:30:00​​INVOCARE​Investor Presentation​​​​​​JGH​09:40:00​​JADE GAS​Jade Successfully Completes A$3.0 million Placement​​​​​​JIN​08:17:00​​JUMBO INT​Completion of StarVale acquisition​​​​​​KKO​09:51:00​​KINETIKO​Successful Drilling of Majuba Core Hole Completed​​​​​​KNG​09:33:00​​KINGMINLTD​Exploration Success Continues at Cleo Uranium Project​​​​​​KTA​09:26:00​​KRAKATOA​Expansion of Clay Hosted REE Confirmed at Tower​​​​​​LFS​08:17:00​​LATGROUP​Dividend/Distribution - LFSPA​​​​​​LGP​09:37:00​​LITTLEGRN​LGP announces $4 million placement and $2 million SPP​​​​​​LKE​08:56:00​​LAKE RES​Kachi Demonstration Plant initial results​​​​​​LPI​09:53:00​​LITHPOWINT​Investor Presentation - IMARC Nov22​​​​​​MKG​09:10:00​​MAKO​IMARC Conference Presentation​​​​​​MRC​11:54:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing Date​​​​​​NUH​09:08:00​​NUHEARA​Nuheara Granted US Patents for Hearing & Accessory Tech​​​​​​NUH​09:03:00​​NUHEARA​Nuheara US Market Strategy Presentation​​​​​​NZO​10:11:00​​NZ OIL&GAS​Annual General Meeting NZ Oil & Gas 2022​​​​​​NZO​08:06:00​​NZ OIL&GAS​Annual General Meeting NZ Oil & Gas 2022​​​​​​NZO​08:04:00​​NZ OIL&GAS​Annual General Meeting NZ Oil & Gas 2022​​​​​​OKR​09:27:00​​OKAPI RES​Drill permits lodged for Newnham Lake and Perch in Athabasca​​​​​​PAM​10:03:00​​PA METALS​Reung Kiet Lithium Processing Test-Work Update​​​​​​PNC​13:53:00​​PIONEER CR​Managing Director Presentation - 1Q23 Performance Update​​​​​​PNR​09:40:00​​PANTORO​Lamboo PGE drilling identifies new high grade reef system​​​​​​R3D​09:05:00​​R3D RESRCS​R3D Secures Long Term Copper Sulphate Offtake​​​​​​RIO​08:58:00​​RIO TINTO​Rio Tinto reaches agreement with certain TRQ shareholders​​​​​​RXL​08:47:00​​ROX RES​Mt Fisher - Mt Eureka Gold Resource Increased 110% to 187koz​​​​​​SCL​08:15:00​​SCHROLE GP​Schrole to provide bespoke events to Inspired Education​​​​​​SKT​07:47:00​​SKY NET TV​Sky ASM 2022 Addresses and Presentation​​​​​​SMI​09:26:00​​​RAS Continues to Deliver Strong Gold Grades​​​​​​SPN​14:58:00​​SPARC TECH​Company Presentation November 2022​​​​​​SPN​09:53:00​​SPARC TECH​Sparc Technologies Completes Placement to Raise $3.5M​​​​​​SRZ​09:24:00​​STELLAR​EL granted over Lithium & Tin Ground in NE Tasmania​​​​​​STA​08:14:00​​STRANDLINE​First ore Processed in Wet Concentrator at Coburn Project​​​​​​SVM​08:16:00​​SOVEREIGN​Rutile Offtake MoU with Chemours​​​​​​TAR​09:12:00​​TARUGAMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​TBA​09:43:00​​TOMBOLA​Trading Halt​​​​​​TRT​09:23:00​​TODDRIVER​Placement and Share Purchase Plan to raise up to $3.2M​​​​​​VSR​08:14:00​​VOLTAIC​Lithium Potential Expanded at Gascoyne Project​​​​​​VUL​08:15:00​​VULCAN E​Vulcan commences strategic French expansion​​​​​​WBE​09:49:00​​WHITEBARK​Commencement of Hydraulic Fracture Stimulation at Rex-4​​​​​​WIN​08:14:00​​WIDGIE​Lithium drilling commences at Faraday​​​​​​WR1​14:43:00​​WINSOME​Trading Halt​​​​​​WR1​13:04:00​​WINSOME​Pause in Trading​​​​​​ZNC​09:49:00​​ZENITH MIN​Waratah Well Lithium Drilling Commenced​​​​​​


----------



## barney (3 November 2022)

Late today. No computer access.  

4DX​10:02:00​​4DMEDICAL​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​A1M​11:42:00​​A1MINESLTD​Trading Halt​​​​​A1M​11:11:00​​A1MINESLTD​Pause in Trading​​​​​A2B​08:16:00​​A2B AUST​CEO Appointment and Trading Update​​​​​A2M​07:42:00​​A2 MILK​FDA approval to supply infant milk formula to United States​​​​​AAR​08:48:00​​ASTRAL​More Wide High-Grade Gold Intercepts Ahead of MRE Update​​​​​AEV​12:14:00​​AVENIRA​Options Prospectus​​​​​AGG​16:15:00​​ANGLOGOLD​AGG Q3 September 2022 Market Update​​​​​AGH​09:45:00​​ALTHEA​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​AGH​09:45:00​​ALTHEA​AGH Announces Capital Raising to Support Ongoing Growth​​​​​AHQ​10:32:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Termination of Coal Sale Agreement with Legacy Asian Custome​​​​​ALM​10:02:00​​ALMAMETALS​AGM Presentation​​​​​AME​09:43:00​​ALTOMETALS​Alto confirms $3m Placement and $1m Share Purchase Plan​​​​​AOU​09:49:00​​AUROCH MIN​Executive Management Changes​​​​​ARN​09:05:00​​ALDORO​Narndee Ni-PGE Drilling to Commence in November​​​​​ARR​08:57:00​​ARAREEARTH​Halleck Creek Drilling Update​​​​​ATM​14:14:00​​ANEKA TAMB​Quarterly Activities Report 3Q22​​​​​AUB​08:41:00​​AUB GROUP​Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​AUB​08:32:00​​AUB GROUP​Chair Address and CEO Address - Annual General Meeting​​​​​AUB​08:29:00​​AUB GROUP​Upgraded and Updated Earnings Guidance for FY23​​​​​AW1​09:42:00​​AWMETALS​High-Grade Copper Hits Continue at Storm​​​​​BC8​08:28:00​​BLACK CAT​Drilling Commences at Paulsens​​​​​BEM​08:13:00​​BLACKEARTH​BlackEarth completes positive DFS for Maniry Project​​​​​BEX​09:16:00​​BIKE XCHG​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​BFL​08:37:00​​BSP F GRP​Appointment of New Group Chief Executive Officer​​​​​BGP​07:30:00​​BRISCOE​BGP 3rd Quarter Sales to 30 October 2022​​​​​BRB​14:45:00​​BREAKER​Drilling commences at Ularring, targeting Ni-PGE and Cu-Au​​​​​BRK​08:12:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Well Operations Report​​​​​BRX​09:50:00​​BELARAROX​Significant Belara and Native Bee Maiden Resource Estimate​​​​​CDT​09:08:00​​CASTLE MIN​Kambale Graphite Deposit Extended​​​​​CG1​16:53:00​​CARBONXT​Share Purchase Plan Share Issue​​​​​CG1​10:41:00​​CARBONXT​Share Purchase Plan Closes Oversubscribed Raising $1.58m​​​​​COB​09:00:00​​COBALT BLU​Trading Halt​​​​​CPH​09:25:00​​CRESO​Mernova Secures Cannabis 2.0 Sales License​​​​​CZL​09:44:00​​CONS ZINC​IMARC Investor Presentation​​​​​DRM​11:41:00​​DEMETAL​Trading Halt​​​​​DRM​11:10:00​​DEMETAL​Pause in Trading​​​​​EGH​10:31:00​​EUR GROUP​Retail Offer Booklet​​​​​EHE​08:27:00​​ESTIA HLTH​AGM - Chair & CEO Addresses including Trading Update​​​​​EIG​13:37:00​​EINVST INC​EIGA Estimated Distribution October​​​​​ELO​09:40:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​ELMO Software Q1 Business Update​​​​​ELS​08:57:00​​ELSIGHT​Voluntary suspension​​​​​ERL​08:12:00​​EMPIRE RES​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​​​​​FFF​08:37:00​​FORBIDDEN​Flagship Amazon US Store Launched for Blue Dinosaur​​​​​FFX​14:00:00​​FIREFINCH​Morila Gold Project Recapitalisation Update​​​​​FME​08:14:00​​FUTURE MET​Drilling Confirms Sulphide System at Panton​​​​​FRS​08:10:00​​FORREST​CEO Resignation​​​​​G88​09:32:00​​MILE​Positive Gold Results at Yuinmery​​​​​GAL​08:26:00​​GALILEO​Assays Confirm New Nickel Sulphide Discovery​​​​​GGX​13:53:00​​GAS2GRID​Addendum to Activities Report September 2022 Quarter​​​​​GLL​09:09:00​​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Operations Update​​​​​HFR​09:30:00​​HIGHFIELD​Updated Muga Feasiblity Study​​​​​HIQ​09:21:00​​HITIQLTD​HITIQ Signs Western Australian Football Commission​​​​​ICN​09:50:00​​ICONENERGY​Voluntary Suspension from Quotation​​​​​IMM​08:33:00​​IMMUTEP​Late Breaking Abstract accepted for SITC Oral Presentation​​​​​INA​09:02:00​​INGENIA​Ingenia acquires new development projects​​​​​ISU​15:10:00​​ISELECT​Scheme Booklet registered by ASIC​​​​​IVZ​11:57:00​​INVICTUS​Trading Halt​​​​​IVZ​11:03:00​​INVICTUS​Pause in Trading​​​​​LLC​09:49:00​​LEND LEASE​Lendlease Strategy Briefing​​​​​LLL​08:12:00​​LEOLITHIUM​Resource Drilling Reveals Thick, High Grade Spodumene​​​​​LM8​08:14:00​​LUNNONMET​Baker Drill Programme Concludes with 9.45m @ 6.94% Ni​​​​​LML​14:25:00​​LINCOLN​Rights Issue Timetable​​​​​LPD​09:19:00​​LEPIDICO​Entitlement Offer Closes Oversubscribed​​​​​LRS​09:03:00​​LATRES​Encouraging rare earth element results - Cloud Nine Project​​​​​LV1​09:26:00​​LIVEVLIM​Completion of Acquisition of Edible Beauty​​​​​M2R​08:11:00​​MIRAMAR​Glandore East Assays Confirm More High-Grade Gold​​​​​MAF​09:47:00​​MA FIN GRP​MA Financial updates on positive 2H22 operational momentum​​​​​MBK​09:37:00​​​Response to ASX Query​​​​​MBX​09:44:00​​MYFOODIE​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​MEK​09:22:00​​MEEKAMET​St Anne's Grows at Depth​​​​​MGT​09:09:00​​MAGNETITE​Muster Dam Mineral Resource Estimate​​​​​MKR​12:59:00​​MANUKARES​TTR Transaction - Change of Control approval received​​​​​MRQ​08:55:00​​MRG METALS​MRG HMS - Scoping Study & PEA Delivers Significant NPV​​​​​MTB​13:21:00​​MT BURGESS​Initial Resource Estimate for NXUU Polymetallic Deposit​​​​​NFL​09:23:00​​NORFOLK​Native Copper intersected in First Hole​​​​​NHC​09:41:00​​NEW HOPE​Announcement of buy-back - Appendix 3C​​​​​NHC​09:40:00​​NEW HOPE​Notification of buy-back - NHC​​​​​NHE​09:43:00​​NOBLHELIUM​3D SEISMIC SURVEYS UPDATE​​​​​NMT​08:36:00​​NEOMETALS​Barrambie - Successful Commercial Smelting Trials​​​​​NOV​09:22:00​​NOVATTI​Trading Halt​​​​​NVX​15:50:00​​NOVONIX​Additional Information US Department of Energy Grant Funding​​​​​NYM​09:41:00​​NARRYER​Narryer to Commence Testwork at Rocky Gully REE Project, WA​​​​​OAR​09:41:00​​OAR RES​OAR Agrees to Acquire Highly Prospective WA Lithium Project​​​​​ODY​09:50:00​​ODYSSEYGL​Results of Entitlement Offer​​​​​OOK​14:44:00​​OOKAMI LTD​Ookami to acquire advanced Lithium exploration project​​​​​OVN​11:40:00​​OVENTUS​Commencement of Canadian Distribution Agreement​​​​​PAA​12:01:00​​PHARMAUST​DNDi contract extension for PharmAust subsidiary Epichem​​​​​PMC​09:20:00​​PLATINUM​Chairperson's Address and Presentation Slides​​​​​PPT​10:14:00​​PERPETUAL​RPL: Confirm non-binding indicative offer-acquire Perpetual​​​​​PPT​08:48:00​​PERPETUAL​Rejection of conditional, non-binding indicative proposal​​​​​RDN​08:13:00​​RAIDEN RES​Further high-grade Ni-Cu-Pge drill assays at Mt Sholl​​​​​RDT​08:11:00​​RED DIRT​Yinnetharra Drilling to Commence​​​​​RGL​09:38:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Significant lithium mineralisation intersected at Tambourah​​​​​RHY​09:12:00​​RHYTHM BIO​ColoSTAT Authorised For Sale In New Zealand​​​​​RIM​09:21:00​​RIMFIRE​High-grade cobalt targets identified at Broken Hill​​​​​RPL​10:14:00​​REGALPTNRS​Confirms non-binding indicative offer to acquire Perpetual​​​​​RTR​09:40:00​​RUMBLE​High Grade System Discovery Chinook inc. 3.37% Cu 4450g/t Ag​​​​​SNG​09:29:00​​SIRENGOLD​New high-grade Gold and Stibnite intersected at Auld Creek​​​​​SNS​14:34:00​​SENSEN​Replacement of Quarterly Report September 2022​​​​​SRI​08:55:00​​SIPA RES​Trading Halt​​​​​SUH​09:04:00​​STH HEM MI​Trading Halt​​​​​TGR​12:33:00​​TASSAL GRP​Results of Scheme Meeting​​​​​TLG​08:12:00​​TALGAGROUP​Vittangi environmental permit hearing date​​​​​TYR​11:00:00​​TYRO PAY​Transaction Value Update to 31 October 2022​​​​​TZN​11:31:00​​TERRAMIN​Exploration Activities Commence at SGRP​​​​​VMM​08:13:00​​VIRIDIS​Approval Received for Drilling at the Smoky Project​​​​​WEL​08:11:00​​WINCHESTER​Third Group Prospect Well Flows Oil​​​​​WOO​11:30:00​​WOOBOARD​Amended Quarterly Activities Report & Appendix 4C​​​​​WOW​08:24:00​​WOOLWORTHS​First Quarter Sales Results​​​​​ZIP​09:25:00​​ZIPCOLTD​2022 AGM Chair's Address by Diane Smith-Gander​​​​​ZNC​16:20:00​​ZENITH MIN​Lodgement of Prospectus for Gold and Base Metal Assets​​​​​ZNC​09:40:00​​ZENITH MIN​RTR:High Grade System Disc' Chinook inc. 3.37% Cu 4450g/t Ag​​​​​


----------



## barney (4 November 2022)

2.50PM Friday 4th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AG​08:50:00​​ALTERRA​$907k R&D Claim for Carpenters​​​​​ADG​12:10:00​​ADL GOLD​Adelong Gold Investor Presentation​​​​​AM7​08:53:00​​ARCADIALTD​Trading Halt​​​​​ARU​09:31:00​​ARAFURA​Trading Halt​​​​​AUK​10:14:00​​AUMAKE LTD​Trading Halt​​​​​AUK​10:00:00​​AUMAKE LTD​Pause in Trading​​​​​CMO​09:20:00​​COSMOMETAL​Wide Copper Intersections & High Priority Targets at Yamarna​​​​​CSR​08:22:00​​CSR​Results presentation Half Year Ended 30 September 2022​​​​​CSR​08:18:00​​CSR​Media Release Half Year Ended 30 September 2022​​​​​CSR​08:18:00​​CSR​Half Year Report and Accounts for half year ended 30 Sept 22​​​​​CYM​10:00:00​​CYPRIUMMET​Investor Presentation IMARC 2022​​​​​DM1​13:34:00​​DESERTML​Exploration Update - Dingo Pass​​​​​ECS​08:26:00​​ECSBOTANIC​Sale Completion of Tasmanian Assets​​​​​ELS​09:43:00​​ELSIGHT​Reinstatement to official quotation​​​​​ELS​09:43:00​​ELSIGHT​Elsight receives commitments for $8m to fund growth​​​​​ENA​09:07:00​​ENSURANCE​PSI: Acquisition update​​​​​ENA​08:54:00​​ENSURANCE​Ensurance signs binding agreement to sell UK operations​​​​​FND​10:31:00​​FINDILIM​TechKnow conference presentation​​​​​GBR​08:50:00​​GREATBOULD​High grade results continue at Mulga Bill​​​​​GPT​08:59:00​​GPT​September 2022 Quarter Operational Update​​​​​GRL​08:16:00​​GODOLPHIN​OMXrill Results from Phase Two Drilling at Calarie Project​​​​​IBG​09:49:00​​IRONB ZINC​Prospectus​​​​​IDX​08:21:00​​INTEG DIAG​AGM Address and Presentation by Chair and CEO​​​​​IGO​08:18:00​​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: Drilling Intersects Pegmatites with Visible Lithium​​​​​JAL​08:58:00​​JAMESON​Trading Halt​​​​​KKC​09:33:00​​KKR CR INC​Update - Dividend/Distribution - KKC​​​​​LAU​11:23:00​​LINDSAY AU​AGM MD Address and slides​​​​​LPI​08:18:00​​LITHPOWINT​Key facts regarding Media Reports on the Maricunga Project​​​​​LRK​09:02:00​​LARKDCL​Lark Distilling Co. Appoints CEO​​​​​LSR​13:54:00​​LODESTAR​LSR 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​LYN​08:41:00​​LYCAON​Gnewing Bore HEM Survey​​​​​MFG​08:40:00​​MAG FINC​Funds Under Management - October 2022​​​​​MI6​08:15:00​​MINERAL260​Significant bedrock PGEs intersected at Moora​​​​​MIO​08:55:00​​MACARTHURM​Clarification and retraction​​​​​NCL​09:56:00​​NETCENTRIC​Q3 FY2022 Quarterly Business Update​​​​​NML​09:14:00​​​Continued high grade gold from MCU and Crush Creek drilling​​​​​OMX​08:16:00​​ORANGE​Drill Results from Phase Two Drilling at Calarie Project​​​​​PDL​08:46:00​​PENDAL​2022 Profit Announcement - Analyst Presentation​​​​​PDL​08:43:00​​PENDAL​2022 Profit Announcement - ASX Announcement​​​​​PDL​08:41:00​​PENDAL​2022 Profit Announcement - Appendix 4E​​​​​PFE​08:17:00​​PANTERA​1200m RC drilling campaign underway at Weelarrana​​​​​PSI​09:07:00​​PSC INSUR​Acquisition update​​​​​PSI​08:54:00​​PSC INSUR​ENA: Ensurance signs binding agreement to sell UK operations​​​​​PWH​12:05:00​​PWR HLDING​PWR Chairman's and Managing Director's Presentation to AGM​​​​​QPM​08:13:00​​QLDPACIFIC​Federal Government Approvals Received for TECH Project​​​​​RMX​08:14:00​​REDMOUNT​Options Prospectus​​​​​SGQ​08:18:00​​ST GEORGE​Drilling Intersects Pegmatites with Visible Lithium​​​​​SGR​09:55:00​​STAR ENT​Show Cause Notices - Queensland​​​​​SHN​09:39:00​​SUNSHGOLD​Drilling Commences at Elphinstone Creek Rare Earth Target​​​​​SNX​10:35:00​​SIERRA NEV​SNX commences 3600m RC drill program at New Pass, USA​​​​​SQ2​08:17:00​​BLOCK INC​Quarterly Report for the quarterly period ended Sept 30 2022​​​​​SQ2​08:16:00​​BLOCK INC​Form 8-K Current Report. Item 2.02​​​​​STG​08:59:00​​STRAKER TL​Straker & IBM extend strategic translation service agreement​​​​​STX​08:17:00​​STRIKE ENE​Strike identifies significant extension of Permian trend​​​​​TAR​09:45:00​​TARUGAMIN​Strongly Supported Placement to raise $3.5 Million​​​​​TBA​10:11:00​​TOMBOLA​Capital Raising Program​​​​​THR​08:40:00​​THORMINING​High-grade Gold Intersected at Kelly's Ridge, Ragged Range​​​​​TOU​09:35:00​​TLOUENERGY​A$2 Million Placement​​​​​TTT​09:51:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic strengthens presence in USA with reseller MSI Viking​​​​​WFL​08:13:00​​WELLFULLYL​Final Share Placement and Share Issues​​​​​WGR​09:25:00​​WESTERNGRL​Copper and Gold Drilling Underway - Gold Duke Project​​​​​WR1​09:47:00​​WINSOME​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​WR1​09:34:00​​WINSOME​Investor Presentation​​​​​WR1​09:33:00​​WINSOME​Investor Presentation Update​​​​​


----------



## barney (7 November 2022)

12.25pm Monday 7th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​A1M​10:07:00​​A1MINESLTD​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​​​​​​A1M​10:05:00​​A1MINESLTD​AIC Mines and Demetallica Agree to Combine​​​​​​A1M​10:05:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: Demetallica and AIC Mines Agree to Combine​​​​​​A1M​10:05:00​​A1MINESLTD​Variation of Takeover Bid​​​​​​ADG​09:02:00​​ADL GOLD​Drilling Successfully Completed at Gibraltar​​​​​​ADV​08:18:00​​ARDIDEN​Sale of 20% Interest in Lithium Joint Venture Completed​​​​​​AGG​11:46:00​​ANGLOGOLD​Acquisition of Coeur Nevada assets complete​​​​​​AGN​08:21:00​​ARGENICA​Sentinel Subjects Dosed in Second Cohort of Phase 1 Trial​​​​​​AHQ​09:18:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Results of Renounceable Entitlement Offer​​​​​​AJJ​10:05:00​​ASIAN AMER​Director and Executive Appointments and Capital Raising​​​​​​ALA​10:14:00​​AROVELLA​Europe Patent to be granted for iNKT Cell Therapy Platform​​​​​​ALB​08:20:00​​ALBIONRES​Entitlement Offer Booklet​​​​​​AQI​08:24:00​​ALICANTO​Visual sulphides intersected at Greater Falun Project​​​​​​ARE​09:52:00​​ARGONAUT​Argonaut announces Private Placement to raise A$1.4M​​​​​​ARU​09:18:00​​ARAFURA​Arafura signs binding offtake agreement with Hyundai and Kia​​​​​​ATC​08:18:00​​ALTECH CHE​Altech Launches CERENERGY 60KWh (ABS60) Battery Pack Design​​​​​​ATX​08:47:00​​AMPLIA​Amplia Appoints Dr Christopher Burns CEO & Managing Director​​​​​​AUN​09:25:00​​AURUMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​AVW​09:52:00​​AVIRARESOU​AVW - Project Exploration Program Commenced​​​​​​AX8​08:22:00​​ACCELERATE​Drilling Confirms Continuity of High Grade Surface Manganese​​​​​​BEX​09:42:00​​BIKE XCHG​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​​BEX​09:41:00​​BIKE XCHG​Placement and Share Purchase Plan​​​​​​BGD​09:03:00​​BARTONGOLD​Barton granted major new tenement at Tarcoola Gold Project​​​​​​BRK​09:11:00​​BROOKSIDE​SWISH AOI Strategic Acquisition​​​​​​BUX​08:52:00​​BUXTONRES​Magnetics defines setting of porphyry Cu-Mo system​​​​​​CAE​09:46:00​​CANNINDAH​182m of Thick Massive Copper in Hole 14​​​​​​CAN​09:15:00​​CANN GROUP​Cann Group and Haleon sign non-binding term sheet​​​​​​CAZ​09:28:00​​CAZALY RES​Rare Earth Element (REE) Project Application​​​​​​CHR​09:01:00​​CHARGER​Chargers drilling approved for the Bynoe Lithium Project​​​​​​CHZ​08:54:00​​CHESSER​DFS metallurgical test work returns high gold recoveries​​​​​​CLA​09:13:00​​CELRES​Maiden Mineral Resource for Celsius' Sagay Cu-Au Project​​​​​​CMM​08:23:00​​CAPMETALS​Mt Gibson Mineral Resources Increase to 2.8 Million Ounces​​​​​​CNB​09:33:00​​CARNABYRES​Excellent Metallurgical Results - Greater Duchess Project​​​​​​COB​09:40:00​​COBALT BLU​Investor Presentation​​​​​​COB​09:40:00​​COBALT BLU​Placement and Entitlement Issue​​​​​​CRN​08:46:00​​CORONADO​Combination Discussions Discontinued​​​​​​CUL​09:23:00​​CULLEN RES​Results of Non-Renounceable Rights Issue - Shortfall​​​​​​DCL​11:37:00​​DOMACOM​DomaCom enters agreement to extend Secured Convertible Notes​​​​​​DCX​09:56:00​​DISCOVEX​EXCELLENT METALLURGICAL RESULTS GREATER DUCHESS PROJECT​​​​​​DRM​10:07:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: Supplementary Bidder's Statement​​​​​​DRM​10:05:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: AIC Mines and Demetallica Agree to Combine​​​​​​DRM​10:05:00​​DEMETAL​Demetallica and AIC Mines Agree to Combine​​​​​​DRM​10:05:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: Variation of Takeover Bid​​​​​​DW8​09:10:00​​DW8LIMITED​DW8 to Focus Solely on Core B2B Customers in Fulfilment​​​​​​ECS​08:29:00​​ECSBOTANIC​Victorian Flood Update​​​​​​ECX​08:31:00​​ECLIPX​Damien Berrell to succeed Julian Russell as Eclipx CEO​​​​​​ECX​08:23:00​​ECLIPX​FY22 Results Presentation​​​​​​ECX​08:22:00​​ECLIPX​FY22 Results Media Release​​​​​​ECX​08:22:00​​ECLIPX​Appendix 4E and FY22 Financial Report​​​​​​ENT​09:14:00​​ENT METALS​Extension of SPP Closing Date​​​​​​ERD​07:35:00​​EROAD​EROAD Market Update​​​​​​FRS​08:21:00​​FORREST​Forrestania Project Lithium Drilling Update​​​​​​GCY​09:07:00​​GASCOYNE​Trading Halt​​​​​​GGE​09:11:00​​GRAND GULF​Drilling of Jesse-2 Planned for Q4 2022​​​​​​GLH​09:14:00​​GLOBALHE​Global Health Secures Contract​​​​​​GO2​09:21:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Trading Halt​​​​​​GQG​08:26:00​​GQGPARTNRS​FUM as at 31 October 2022​​​​​​HIQ​10:10:00​​HITIQLTD​Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus​​​​​​HXG​08:21:00​​HEXAGON​Drilling High Priority Targets to Start at McIntosh Project​​​​​​HZR​08:38:00​​HAZERGROUP​Corporate Presentation​​​​​​IGO​09:52:00​​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: St George Increases Lithium Landholding​​​​​​IMU​10:14:00​​IMUGENE​ALA: Europe Patent granted for iNKT Cell Therapy Platform​​​​​​JAL​10:08:00​​JAMESON​Jameson Resources Secures Strategic $10m Placement​​​​​​M2R​08:21:00​​MIRAMAR​Aircore Drilling Confirms IOCG Potential at Whaleshark​​​​​​MAG​09:02:00​​MAGMATIC​Third hole at Corvette delivers best copper interval to date​​​​​​MCM​08:15:00​​MCMINING​MCM Fully Underwritten Rights Issue Offer Closes​​​​​​MGA​09:09:00​​METALSGROV​High-Grade Lithium Tantalum Soil Samples at Upper Coondina​​​​​​MGV​08:24:00​​MUSGRAVE​High-grade drilling results continue at White Heat-Mosaic​​​​​​MLS​08:21:00​​METALS AUS​EM Anomalies - Nickel Sulphide Targets at Warrambie​​​​​​MPL​08:22:00​​MEDIBANK​Medibank cybercrime update​​​​​​MTC​08:21:00​​METALSTECH​Surface Diamond Drilling Program Commenced at Sturec​​​​​​MXT​10:42:00​​METMASTER​Update - Dividend/Distribution - MXT​​​​​​NOV​09:18:00​​NOVATTI​International Bank of Australia Presentation​​​​​​NOV​08:38:00​​NOVATTI​Novatti to launch International Bank of Australia​​​​​​NSM​10:04:00​​NORTHSTAW​CSIRO Kick-Start Initiative to refine targets regionally​​​​​​NXG​08:22:00​​NEXGEN​Interim Financial Statements - September 2022​​​​​​NXG​08:20:00​​NEXGEN​Management Discussion and Analysis - Sept 2022​​​​​​PFT​09:30:00​​PURE FOODS​Trading update and note redemption offer closed​​​​​​PL8​10:24:00​​PLATO INMX​Dividend/Distribution - PL8​​​​​​PYC​08:21:00​​PYC THERAP​Successful Toxicology Studies Pave Way for Human Trials​​​​​​PYR​09:01:00​​PAYRIGHT​Q1 FY23 Trading Update​​​​​​QML​08:51:00​​QMINES​Further Broad Copper & Gold Results at Woods Shaft​​​​​​REE​09:53:00​​RARE X​RareX signs MOU for Supply of Phosphate Products Locally​​​​​​RMI​09:18:00​​RES MINING​Trading Halt​​​​​​RR1​09:43:00​​REACHRES​Anomalous Rare Earth Elements Identified in Carbonatites​​​​​​RSH​08:19:00​​RESPIRI​Key milestone - First patients enrol into wheezo RPM program​​​​​​RXL​09:44:00​​ROX RES​Trading Halt​​​​​​RZI​08:49:00​​RAIZINVEST​October 2022 - Key Metrics​​​​​​SER​08:59:00​​STRATEGIC​Exploration Update - Canobie Project​​​​​​SGQ​09:52:00​​ST GEORGE​St George Increases Lithium Landholding​​​​​​SGR​08:29:00​​STAR ENT​Securities Class Action​​​​​​SIO​10:43:00​​SIMONDS​SIO - Market Update​​​​​​SND​10:17:00​​SAUNDERS​SND 2022 AGM Chairman and Managing Director's address​​​​​​SND​10:14:00​​SAUNDERS​SND 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​SPT​08:45:00​​SPLITIT​Splitit signs partnership agreement with Checkout.com​​​​​​SRI​09:30:00​​SIPA RES​$1 Million Capital Raise Completed​​​​​​STK​09:09:00​​STRICKLAND​Further Excellent High Grade Gold Intersected at Wanamaker​​​​​​SUH​09:25:00​​STH HEM MI​Non-Renounceable Issue & Prospectus​​​​​​SUN​09:55:00​​SUNCORP​Suncorp Natural Hazard Update​​​​​​TEE​08:20:00​​TOPEND​Queensland (ATP 1069) Update​​​​​​TKM​09:42:00​​TREKMET​High Grade Lithium Assays of up to 3.07% Li2O at Tambourah​​​​​​TLX​08:22:00​​TELIXPHARM​ZIRCON Ph III Imaging Study - Top-Line data presentation​​​​​​TLX​08:22:00​​TELIXPHARM​ZIRCON Ph III Imaging Study - Positive Top-Line Results​​​​​​TMK​09:36:00​​TMKENERGY​Trading Halt​​​​​​TMT​09:45:00​​TECHMETALS​MTMP Global Mineral Resource Upgrade​​​​​​TPD​09:13:00​​TALONENERG​Trading Halt​​​​​​TYX​08:20:00​​TYRANNA​Lithium mineralisation intersected at Muvero​​​​​​VRC​09:49:00​​VOLT​Volt Corporate Presentation​​​​​​VVA​09:03:00​​VIVALEISUR​Bi-Monthly Presentation (Sept/Oct 2022)​​​​​​VVA​09:03:00​​VIVALEISUR​Market Update Announcement​​​​​​WBC​07:34:00​​WESTPAC​Westpac 2022 Group Annual Report​​​​​​WBC​07:33:00​​WESTPAC​Westpac 2022 Full Year Results email to shareholders​​​​​​WBC​07:33:00​​WESTPAC​Westpac FY22 Presentation and Investor Discussion Pack​​​​​​WBC​07:33:00​​WESTPAC​Westpac announces 2022 Full Year Result​​​​​​WBC​07:30:00​​WESTPAC​Westpac 2022 Full Year Financial Results Announcement​​​​​​WBE​09:06:00​​WHITEBARK​WBE Completes Hydraulic Fracture Stimulation at Rex-4​​​​​​WC1​08:50:00​​WESTCOBAR​Potential to Expand REE Resource at Salazar​​​​​​WCN​10:46:00​​WHITECLIFF​Yinnetharra REE/Li Project Update​​​​​​WMG​09:44:00​​WESTERNLTD​MTD020 Assays Confirm Extensive Working Mineral System​​​​​​WNR​08:49:00​​WINGARA AG​Wingara AG Announces Leadership Change​​​​​​XRG​08:52:00​​XREALITY​First Operator Law Enforcement Commercial Sale - $1.7m​​​​​​YOJ​09:33:00​​YOJEE​Yojee Investor Presentation November 2022​​​​​​Z2U​12:07:00​​ZOOM2U​Talcasoft and Debt Facility Completion​​​​​​


----------



## barney (8 November 2022)

12.50pm Tuesday 8th Nov


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAU9:25amANTILLESPreliminary Assays from El Pilar, CubaAD19:41amAD1 HOLDAoM witnesses strong momentum in North AmericaADY10:52amADMIRALTYADY Secures Strategically Important Personnel at MariposaAGR9:34amAGUIA RESExceptional Agronomical Results Using Pampafos on PastureAM79:53amARCADIALTDSuspension from Official QuotationAQC10:46amAUSPACCOALFurther Dartbrook Update - Timeline & CapexAR312:07pmAUSTRAREStrong Assays Endorse Further Resource Growth at KoppamurraAS28:20amASKARI METField Exploration Program Underway at Myrnas Hill LithiumAUK8:49amAUMAKE LTDShare PlacementAWJ8:26amAURICMINChalice West Drilling UpdateBC88:12amBLACK CATVariation of Deferred PaymentBCC9:10amBEAM COMSBeam Awarded $1.2m Contract by Telstra Subsidiary MTDataBMM8:14amBALKAN MINTango Lithium Project UpdateCGN12:30pmCRATERGOLDPriority HEM Targets Identified in EPM 16002CNI8:24amCENTURIACenturia Launches New Unlisted Industrial FundCRD9:21amCONRADASIAApproval of Revised Plan of Development for Mako Gas FieldCXL8:22amCALIXCalix announces ARENA funding support for ZESTYCY58:40amCYGNUSGOLDMaiden Resource Drilling CommencedCYL8:13amCAT METALSMaiden Reserve for Henty Gold MineDGR9:05amDGR GLOBALQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report - UpdateDUN9:28amDUNDASNew Exploration Licence Applications - Albany-Fraser OrogenEGN9:35amENGENCOAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerEMH8:14amEUROMETALSInvestor PresentationFDR8:20amFINDERMultiple farmout dealsFOS8:23amFOS CAPITAHawko Lighting Acquisition PresentationFRS11:18amFORRESTResults of Non-Renounceable Option IssueGCY12:49pmGASCOYNEDalgaranga Gold Mine Operations UpdateGCY12:23pmGASCOYNESuspension From Official QuotationGDF9:58amGARDAPRGRPAsset Sale and Re-ValuationsGSB9:26amAUSGOVTBSuspension and Removal from Official Quotation of GSBU22GSN9:38amGREATSOUTHDuketon Gold Project Exploration UpdateGT18:39amGREENTECHNew Discovery at SeymourGTR8:14amGTI RESThor Drilling Results - New Roll Front Trend DiscoveredING9:09amINGHAMSAGM Chair & CEO Addresses and PresentationJGH9:43amJADE GASJade Gas Continues to Deliver Exploration SuccessJHX7:30amJ HARDIEQ2 FY23 Results PackKIN9:03amKIN MININGDeep Diamond Drilling to Test Large-Scale Gold TargetsKKO9:43amKINETIKOCore Well 270-06C SpuddedKLS9:15amKELSIANGladstone Marine Contracts AwardLCL8:21amLOS CERROSHigh Grade Gold at Surface at DosquebradasLDR9:53amLDRESOURCE1,899 g/t Silver Eq Intercept at Copy Cat Lode DiscoveryLGM9:09amLEGACY MINWidespread sinter recognition underpins Bauloora potentialLLI8:22amLOYALLITHInvestor PresentationMBH11:26amMAGGIEBEER2022 AGM CEO's PresentationMBH11:00amMAGGIEBEER2022 AGM and Trading UpdateMBX9:40amMYFOODIEReinstatement to Official QuotationMBX9:39amMYFOODIEOctober records highest active subscribers and net revenueMEC8:42amMORPHICEEF2022 AGM Chairman's Address and PresentationMFG9:44amMAG FINCHamish Douglass - Partial Share SaleMOQ12:18pmMOQLIMITEDCourt approves Scheme of ArrangementMRC9:32amMIN.COMMODNon-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing DateMTC8:20amMETALSTECHExtensive Zones of High-Grade Gold Intersected at SturecNIM8:57amNIMYRESCarbonatite prospect targeted for Rare Earth ElementsNKL10:59amNICKELXLTDTrading HaltNKL10:35amNICKELXLTDPause in tradingNMR8:28amNATIVE MINSulfide mineralisation in second drill hole at ManeaterNNL8:11amNORDICNICKNew Exploration Licence Applications and Reservation AreasNTU8:13amNTH MINS2022 R & D Refund ReceivedOAR8:14amOAR RESAppointment of CEOOFX8:43amOZFOREXHalf Year Accounts - signedOFX8:22amOZFOREXInvestor PresentationOFX8:21amOZFOREXHalf Year AccountsOFX8:20amOZFOREXHalf Year AccountsPAM9:56amPA METALSRKLP-Exceptional Ore Sorting Test Work ResultsQXR9:31amQXRESOURCEFurther High-Grade Lithium samples at QXRs Turner RiverRAD11:29amRADIOPHARMEntitlement Offer - Extension of Retail OfferRCR8:48amRINCONRESNiobium and REEs Targeted at Kiwirrkurra ProjectRLT9:57amRENERGENPause in TradingRML8:38amRESOLMINCritical Energy Metals Focus and Board ChangesRXH8:14amREWARDLEFY22 R&D TAX REBATE RECEIVEDSGA8:20amSARYTOGANHigh Grade Drill Results from the Central Graphite ZoneSGM8:24amSIMS METALTrading UpdateSHV8:23amSELECTSelect Harvests announces CEO/MD TransitionSI68:32amSIXSIG METDrilling completed at Monument Gold ProjectSIT12:19pmSITE GROUPQuarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportSKF8:22amSKYFIISkyfii industry first solution delivered to McDonalds USASND12:20pmSAUNDERSAmendment to SND 2022 AGM Presentation Slide 11SPY9:06amSPDR 500Distribution FX Rate AnnouncementSTO12:29pmSANTOSSantos 2022 Investor Briefing DaySUH8:20amSTH HEM MINew 1.9km long target at large Llahuin Copper Project- ChileSVG10:15amSAVANNAHCompletion of Georgetown Gold Plant & Tenement AcquisitionTGR11:54amTASSAL GRPCourt Approves SchemeTLC8:31amLOTTERYAnnual General Meeting Addresses and Trading UpdateTRM8:11amTRUSCOTTNon Renounceable IssueTSO8:53amTESORO RESSignificant high-grade extension confirmed at TerneraTYM9:38amTYMLEZTrading haltWBT8:33amWEEBITNANOWeebit receives first SkyWater silicon wafers with WBT ReRAMYRL8:12amYANDALPhase 1 Resource Expansion Drilling Program at Mt McClure


----------



## barney (9 November 2022)

3.35pm Wednesday 9th Nov


*Code*​*ime*​​Name​Heading​​​​​A11​09:51:00​​ATLANTICLI​Significant Potential for Resource Upgrades​​​​​A1M​10:57:00​​A1MINESLTD​DRM: Supplementary Target's Statement​​​​​ABB​09:26:00​​AUSSIEBAND​Investor Day Presentation​​​​​AGE​09:12:00​​​Inaugural drilling program at Nabarlek North completed​​​​​AGH​11:09:00​​ALTHEA​Share Purchase Plan Offer Document​​​​​ALG​08:41:00​​ARDENTLGLT​AGM Addresses​​​​​ALG​08:39:00​​ARDENTLGLT​AGM Presentation​​​​​ALV​10:04:00​​ALVOMIN​Investor Presentation - Noosa Mining Conference​​​​​ALV​08:36:00​​ALVOMIN​Prelim Metallurgical Testwork Indicates Excellent Recoveries​​​​​AM7​10:32:00​​ARCADIALTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​AM7​10:30:00​​ARCADIALTD​Geophysical anomaly at Lithium in Brines at Bitterwasser​​​​​AME​08:49:00​​ALTOMETALS​80m @ 1.6 g/t gold from extensional drilling at Indomitable​​​​​AML​08:28:00​​AEON METAL​Amy West Drilling Delivers Exceptional Cu and Co Results​​​​​AON​08:23:00​​APOLLO MIN​Initial Exploration Target Kroussou Zinc Lead Project​​​​​AQI​08:16:00​​ALICANTO​Alicanto to acquire world-class Falun Cu-Au-Zn mine​​​​​AQN​08:59:00​​AQUIRIAN​Aquirian and First Quantum Minerals enter CKS Agreement​​​​​AR1​09:35:00​​AUST RES​Rock Chip Assays of 16.05% Cu Drive 2023 Drill Targets​​​​​AUE​08:15:00​​AURUM RES​Aurum Projects Update​​​​​AUN​10:25:00​​AURUMIN​Capital Raising to Fund Continued Advancement at Sandstone​​​​​AX8​09:09:00​​ACCELERATE​Trading Halt​​​​​BMO​08:17:00​​BASTIONMIN​Excellent Results from Capote High Grade Intercepts​​​​​BOT​09:31:00​​BOTANIX​Share Purchase Plan Opens​​​​​BRK​08:16:00​​BROOKSIDE​Juanita Well Operations Update​​​​​CAI​08:15:00​​CALIDUSRES​Drilling confirms lithium continuity 250m down dip​​​​​CGA​10:57:00​​CONTANGOAM​2022 AGM Investor Presentation​​​​​CKA​10:59:00​​COKAL​Metallurgical Coal Production Ramps-up at the BBM Mine​​​​​CLW​08:54:00​​CHTR H LWR​CLW AMIT Notice 30 Sept 2022 Distribution​​​​​CMX​08:19:00​​CHEMX​Integrated HPA Facility in Perth Commissioned​​​​​CNR​11:51:00​​CANNON RES​Bidder's Statement - Completion of dispatch​​​​​CPH​10:09:00​​CRESO​Sierra Sage Herbs LLC Expands into Canada​​​​​CPO​08:20:00​​CULPEO​170m of Cu Sulphide Intersected - Extending Mineralisation​​​​​CRD​09:16:00​​CONRADASIA​Acreage Award Containing Existing Gas Discoveries​​​​​CRN​08:17:00​​CORONADO​Form 10-Q Lodged with the SEC​​​​​CSX​09:42:00​​CLEANSPACE​2022 AGM CEO Presentation​​​​​CSX​09:41:00​​CLEANSPACE​2022 AGM Chairman's Address​​​​​CU6​11:32:00​​CLARITY PH​Clarity Presentation -Bell Potter Healthcare Conference 2022​​​​​DMG​08:18:00​​DRAGONMOUN​Acquisition of Tenement Package​​​​​DMM​15:20:00​​DMCMINING​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​DOU​09:41:00​​DOUUGH​Douugh launches first phase of its super app in Australia​​​​​DRM​10:57:00​​DEMETAL​Supplementary Target's Statement​​​​​EDE​10:18:00​​EDEN INNOV​Restructuring of US Operations​​​​​EP1​08:58:00​​EPFINACLTD​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​EP1​08:57:00​​EPFINACLTD​2022 AGM Addresses​​​​​EQR​10:04:00​​EQ RES​Strong BFS Update Delivers 59% Increase in NPV​​​​​EVT​09:15:00​​EVTLTD​EVT Investor Day Presentation​​​​​EXR​09:16:00​​ELIXIR NRG​Trading Halt​​​​​FRE​08:18:00​​FIREBRICK​Firebrick Receives $1.08m R&D Tax Incentive​​​​​FRX​09:14:00​​FLEXIROAM​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​G50​09:16:00​​GOLD50LTD​White Caps Acquisition Presentation​​​​​G50​09:13:00​​GOLD50LTD​Acquisition of White Caps Gold Project​​​​​GNX​09:15:00​​GENEXPOWER​Kidston Pumped Storage Hydro - Construction Update​​​​​GO2​09:54:00​​GO2PEOPLE​GO2 achieves ATO approval for its Payment Plans​​​​​GTG​14:03:00​​GENE TECH​Genetype for Ovarian Cancer published in European Journal​​​​​HSC​10:50:00​​HSCTECH​ACH Group selects HSC for additional site​​​​​IMM​15:33:00​​IMMUTEP​New Patents Granted in Japan and South Korea for Efti​​​​​IND​08:17:00​​INDUSTRIAL​Stockyard Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate​​​​​INF​09:02:00​​INF LITHI​MOU with Major Spanish Industrial and Energy Consortium​​​​​IPD​10:59:00​​IMPEDIMED​AstraZeneca Further Extends Clinical Trial Contract​​​​​ITM​09:19:00​​ITECHMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​JDO​08:00:00​​JUDOCAPHOL​Judo Bank accounces changes to Executive Team​​​​​JRV​09:06:00​​JERVOIS​Trading Halt​​​​​KAI​09:22:00​​KAIROS​Roe Hills Lithium Soil Anomalies​​​​​KIL​08:43:00​​KILAND​Nobrac Capital Raise​​​​​LDR​09:31:00​​LDRESOURCE​Noosa Mining Investor Conference Presentation​​​​​LNR​09:16:00​​LANTHANEIN​New Ironstones Discovered at Lyons​​​​​MDX​14:53:00​​MINDAX​Agreement Signed with AGIG​​​​​MEK​08:45:00​​MEEKAMET​St Anne's Continues to Grow - New Lode Discovered​​​​​MND​08:15:00​​MONADEL​Monadelphous Contracts Update​​​​​MOQ​11:22:00​​MOQLIMITED​Scheme becomes Effective​​​​​MQR​09:53:00​​MARQUEE​Priority Offer to MQR shareholders-High-Tech Metals Ltd IPO​​​​​MRQ​09:03:00​​MRG METALS​MRG Secures Option to Acquire Savannah's Jangamo Project​​​​​NAB​08:02:00​​NAT. BANK​2022 Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​​​​​NAB​08:02:00​​NAT. BANK​2022 Full Year Results - Management Discussion and Analysis​​​​​NAB​08:00:00​​NAT. BANK​2022 Full Year Results - Appendix 4E​​​​​NAB​08:00:00​​NAT. BANK​2022 Full Year Results Summary​​​​​NIS​09:11:00​​NICKELSRCH​Exceptional Met Testwork Results Unlock Value at Carlingup​​​​​NWH​09:56:00​​NRWHOLDLTD​NRW 2022 AGM - CEO Address & Presentation​​​​​NWS​08:22:00​​NEWS CORP​FY2023 First Quarter Earnings Release​​​​​OPY​08:18:00​​OPENPAY​Openpay secures $110 million receivables facility​​​​​ORG​14:50:00​​ORIGIN ENE​Origin completes sale of Beetaloo interest​​​​​ORI​08:09:00​​ORICA​Orica 2022 Full Year Results Announcement​​​​​ORI​08:09:00​​ORICA​Orica 2022 Full Year Results Investor Presentation​​​​​ORI​08:09:00​​ORICA​Preliminary Final Report​​​​​ORR​08:16:00​​ORECORP​Board & Management Positioned for Nyanzaga Development​​​​​PGD​09:18:00​​PEREGOLD​Visible Gold In Quartz-Ironstone Vein Identified at Newman​​​​​PPH​07:42:00​​PUSHPAY​Results announcement​​​​​PPH​07:42:00​​PUSHPAY​Pushpay Interim Report 2023​​​​​PPH​07:41:00​​PUSHPAY​Pushpay 2023 Interim Results Announcement​​​​​PYG​13:17:00​​PAYGROUP​Lodgement of Court Orders​​​​​PYG​11:00:00​​PAYGROUP​Federal Court approves Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​REA​08:44:00​​REA GROUP​REA Group Q1 FY23 financial information released​​​​​RGL​09:30:00​​RIVERSGOLD​New Tenements Granted, Exploration to Commence at Mt Holland​​​​​RHY​08:32:00​​RHYTHM BIO​Healthcare Conference Investor Presentation​​​​​RIE​09:09:00​​RIEDEL RES​Riedel Commences Diamond Drilling in Arizona​​​​​RLT​09:22:00​​RENERGEN​Request for lifting of trading halt​​​​​RMI​12:23:00​​RES MINING​Acquisition of Lithium and Nickel Tenements in Finland​​​​​RNE​08:42:00​​RENUENERGY​Term Sheet with HESTA for Green Hydrogen investment​​​​​RXL​09:57:00​​ROX RES​Rox raises $4m via Placement and $1m SPP to be launched​​​​​SEG​14:36:00​​SPORTS ENT​Chairman's & CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​SFX​08:15:00​​SHEFF RES​Thunderbird Construction Over 50% Complete​​​​​SGQ​12:45:00​​ST GEORGE​Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​SHG​08:17:00​​SINGHEALTH​Singular Appoints US-Agent & 3Dicom Partner Program Member​​​​​SMN​15:34:00​​STRUCT MON​First commercial sale of CVM to Delta Air Lines​​​​​SMN​10:06:00​​STRUCT MON​Trading Halt​​​​​SMN​09:59:00​​STRUCT MON​Pause in Trading​​​​​SPN​09:56:00​​SPARC TECH​Sparc Hydrogen Patent Application Published​​​​​SSR​08:20:00​​SSR MINING​REPORTS THIRD QUARTER 2022 RESULTS​​​​​SVG​09:57:00​​SAVANNAH​Appointment of CEO​​​​​TAS​11:02:00​​TASMAN RES​Restructuring of US Operations​​​​​TBN​14:49:00​​TAMBORAN​Completion of acquisition of Beetaloo assets from Origin​​​​​TGR​13:53:00​​TASSAL GRP​Scheme of arrangement becomes legally effective​​​​​TMK​10:14:00​​TMKENERGY​1.2 TCF Contingent Gas Resource (2C) Independently Certified​​​​​TOE​08:16:00​​TORO ENERG​High Grade Gold in Rock Chip Samples South of Golden Ways​​​​​TPD​10:14:00​​TALONENERG​Maiden Contingent CSG Resource Estimate - Gurvantes XXXV​​​​​UBI​08:35:00​​UNI BIOSEN​UBI Investor Presentation​​​​​VAL​08:57:00​​VALORES​Significant Uranium Target Defined at Surprise Creek​​​​​VOL​14:28:00​​VICTRY OFF​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​VOL​10:36:00​​VICTRY OFF​Victory Offices Limited Enters Voluntary Administration​​​​​WC1​09:20:00​​WESTCOBAR​Trading Halt​​​​​WHC​08:58:00​​WHITEHAVEN​La Nina impacts FY23 guidance​​​​​


----------



## barney (10 November 2022)

Apologies.  My postings of PS data have been affected by my short term "real life" circumstances.

Late/Post CLOSE.  Thursday 10th Nov



*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​88E​10:51:00​​88 ENERGY​North Slope 2022W Leasing Update​​​​​​AEV​12:36:00​​AVENIRA​Trading Halt​​​​​​AEV​11:49:00​​AVENIRA​Pause in Trading​​​​​​AIS​13:14:00​​AERISRES​WORKING CAPITAL ADJUSTMENT FROM ROUND OAK TRANSACTION​​​​​​ANN​08:38:00​​ANSELL​Ansell Annual General Meeting 2022 Presentations​​​​​​ASM​08:10:00​​AUSSTRATM​Addendum to 2022 Annual Financial Report​​​​​​AUN​08:09:00​​AURUMIN​Prospectus​​​​​​AVH​11:16:00​​AVITA MED​Co-Primary Endpoints Met in RECELL Soft Tissue Repair Trial​​​​​​AYI​08:11:00​​A1 INVEST​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​AZY​08:10:00​​ANTIPA MIN​Minyari Drilling Identifies Resource Growth Opportunities​​​​​​BLG​14:44:00​​BLUGLASS​Amended Appendix 4C - Qtr Ended 30 Sept 2022​​​​​​BYI​19:20:00​​BEYOND INT​COURT APPROVES SCHEME BOOKLET AND MEETING​​​​​​CBR​11:15:00​​CARBON REV​Continuation of Suspension from Quotation​​​​​​CBR​11:15:00​​CARBON REV​Response to ASX Query​​​​​​CDT​09:15:00​​CASTLE MIN​Kambale Graphite Core Drilling Underway​​​​​​CIN​14:26:00​​CARLT.INV​Changes relating to buy-back - Appendix 3D​​​​​​CNR​12:10:00​​CANNON RES​RXL: Cannon Resources Takeover Offer Intentions​​​​​​CNR​11:33:00​​CANNON RES​Target's Statement​​​​​​CNW​09:19:00​​CIRRUS NET​Trading Update & ACT New Contracts​​​​​​COE​10:01:00​​COOPER​2022 Annual General Meeting addresses​​​​​​COI​09:51:00​​COMETRIDGE​VEN: Noosa Mining Investor Conference Presentation​​​​​​CPU​08:44:00​​CSHARE​2022 AGM presentations and FY23 guidance upgrade​​​​​​CRR​08:12:00​​CRITICAL​31.75m of Spodumene-Bearing Pegmatite Intersected Mavis Lake​​​​​​CSR​08:26:00​​CSR​Investor Briefing presentation​​​​​​CTM​09:17:00​​CENTAURUS​Jaguar MRE Soars to 108Mt @ 0.87% Ni for 938kt contained Ni​​​​​​CZR​09:20:00​​COZIRONRES​Entitlement Offer Closes​​​​​​DDR​10:22:00​​DICKERDATA​Dividend/Distribution - DDR​​​​​​DRE​08:11:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Exploration Update Mangaroon Ni-Cu-PGE (FQM Earn-In)​​​​​​DRO​08:43:00​​DRONE​$1 million Order​​​​​​DUN​09:45:00​​DUNDAS​Trading Halt​​​​​​DXI​09:06:00​​DEXUSIND​Delivering on strategy and improving balance sheet strength​​​​​​E79​10:34:00​​E79GOLD​Multiple Zones of Significant Gold Anomalism Identified​​​​​​EAI​09:55:00​​ELL ASIAN​2022 Chairman's address and presentation​​​​​​ECX​10:10:00​​ECLIPX​Response to Media Speculation​​​​​​EVO​07:30:00​​EMBARK ED​Embark Education announces Special Dividend​​​​​​EXR​10:42:00​​ELIXIR NRG​Contingent Resource Booked in Qld​​​​​​FPP​13:54:00​​FAT PR GPF​EGM materials - 10 November 2022​​​​​​GAP​09:19:00​​GALE PAC​2022 AGM CEO's Presentation​​​​​​GAP​09:18:00​​GALE PAC​2022 AGM Chairman's Address​​​​​​GAS​09:35:00​​STATE GAS​GAS & MES sign MOU for CNG Virtual Pipeline Infrastructure​​​​​​GDA​09:37:00​​GOODDRI​Q1 FY23 Sales Update​​​​​​GDI​09:38:00​​GDI PROP​Chairman's and Managing Director's addresses​​​​​​GML​08:21:00​​GATEWAY​Strong RC Gold Results Along Caledonian-Evermore Trend​​​​​​HPC​16:57:00​​HYDRATION​First tranche draw-down of secured loan facility completed​​​​​​ICL​09:29:00​​ICENIGOLD​2km Long Gold Anomaly Discovered at Burges Bore​​​​​​ICN​11:06:00​​ICONENERGY​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​​ICN​11:06:00​​ICONENERGY​Market Update​​​​​​IIQ​11:28:00​​INOVIQ LTD​Healthcare Conference Investor Presentation​​​​​​INA​12:14:00​​INGENIA​Trading and Guidance Update​​​​​​IVZ​08:58:00​​INVICTUS​Elevated Gas Shows Confirms Working Hydrocarbon System​​​​​​JCS​08:12:00​​JCURVE​Investor Presentation November 2022​​​​​​JIN​09:48:00​​JUMBO INT​Jumbo 2022 AGM Chair and CEO Addresses and Trading Update​​​​​​JRV​08:48:00​​JERVOIS​Jervois Investment Presentation November 2022​​​​​​JRV​08:47:00​​JERVOIS​Jervois to restart SMP and Equity Capital Raising​​​​​​KGL​09:36:00​​KGL​Jervois Copper Project - Feasibility Study​​​​​​KOB​08:11:00​​KOBARES​Exploration Underway at the Whitlock Lithium Project​​​​​​KSN​09:03:00​​KINGSTON​Record Gold Production at Mineral Hill​​​​​​LIS​10:30:00​​LISENERGY​Chairman's Statement and CEO Presentation - 2022 AGM​​​​​​LLI​16:38:00​​LOYALLITH​Western Australian Operations Update​​​​​​LYL​11:37:00​​LYCOPODIUM​Award of Lafigue Project EPCM​​​​​​M24​08:12:00​​MAMBALTD​RC Drilling Commences on the Calyerup Creek Gold Project​​​​​​MDC​10:59:00​​MEDLAB​NanoCelle Nasal RNA (Nucleid Acid) Program Update​​​​​​MEL​09:24:00​​METGASCO​Patriot Hydrogen Update​​​​​​MEL​09:21:00​​METGASCO​Odin and Vali Update​​​​​​MEL​09:07:00​​METGASCO​VEN: Odin gas field connection fast-tracked for CY23 sales​​​​​​MMI​09:49:00​​METROMININ​Metro Investor Presentation - Noosa Conference Nov 2022​​​​​​MNB​08:11:00​​MINBOS RES​Minbos Secures Site for Cabinda Phosphate Plant​​​​​​MOZ​11:01:00​​MOSAIC​MOZ - 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​MOZ​10:57:00​​MOSAIC​MOZ - AGM Market Update​​​​​​MRQ​09:08:00​​MRG METALS​MRG HMS -New Very High Valuable Heavy Minerals Azaria Target​​​​​​NEC​09:05:00​​NINE ENT​Presentation to the Annual General Meeting​​​​​​NEC​09:04:00​​NINE ENT​Chairman's and CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​NKL​10:04:00​​NICKELXLTD​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​​NOX​09:49:00​​NOXOPHARM​Noxopharm Enhances Cash Position via R&D Rebate​​​​​​NWS​08:10:00​​NEWS CORP​SEC Form 10-Q​​​​​​OCT​09:06:00​​OCTAVAMIN​Lithium targets enhanced at Talga Lithium Project​​​​​​OD6​08:32:00​​OD6METALS​Outstanding Initial Drilling Assay Results​​​​​​OMX​09:36:00​​ORANGE​Orange Minerals Acquires Strategic New WA Projects​​​​​​ORG​08:09:00​​ORIGIN ENE​Origin receives non-binding indicative offer at $9.00 share​​​​​​PDI​08:56:00​​PREDICTIVE​Positive Infill Drill Results & Grade Control Program Comple​​​​​​PDL​13:51:00​​PENDAL​PPT:Short deferral of first court hearing forScheme with PDL​​​​​​PDL​09:35:00​​PENDAL​Scheme of Arrangement - Transaction Update​​​​​​PEX​09:33:00​​PEEL MNG​Wirlong Yields Strong Copper Hits Ahead of Resource Update​​​​​​PH2​10:50:00​​PUREHYDRO​PH advances Hydrogen Hub strategy​​​​​​PH2​10:34:00​​PUREHYDRO​Pause in Trading​​​​​​PNX​10:08:00​​PNX METALS​Managing Director's Presentation at Annual General Meeting​​​​​​PPT​13:51:00​​PERPETUAL​Short deferral of first court hearing for Scheme with Pendal​​​​​​PPT​10:40:00​​PERPETUAL​RPL: Improved non-binding offer to acquire Perpetual​​​​​​PPT​09:14:00​​PERPETUAL​Rejection of revised non-binding indicative proposal​​​​​​PSC​09:13:00​​PROSPECRES​Omaruru Earn-In Completes​​​​​​PSI​09:16:00​​PSC INSUR​AGM 2022 Chairman Welcome and AGM Presentation​​​​​​QXR​09:41:00​​QXRESOURCE​Drilling to commence this month at Turner River Lithium​​​​​​RGL​09:41:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​​RHI​16:18:00​​REDHILL IR​Dividend/Distribution - RHI​​​​​​RHI​16:18:00​​REDHILL IR​Special Dividend​​​​​​RPL​10:40:00​​REGALPTNRS​Improved non-binding offer to acquire Perpetual​​​​​​RPL​09:14:00​​REGALPTNRS​PPT: Rejection of revised non-binding indicative proposal​​​​​​RSG​09:59:00​​RESOLUTE​Investor Presentation​​​​​​RSG​09:59:00​​RESOLUTE​A$140m underwritten Equity Raise to strengthen balance sheet​​​​​​RSG​09:05:00​​RESOLUTE​Trading Halt​​​​​​RXL​12:10:00​​ROX RES​Cannon Resources Takeover Offer Intentions​​​​​​S3N​09:25:00​​SENSORE LT​SensOre and Lithgold to pursue Gecko North Lithium​​​​​​SCA​08:59:00​​SCTR1&2​3rd Quarter Operational Update​​​​​​SCG​08:53:00​​SCENTRE​3rd Quarter Operational Update​​​​​​SCW​08:59:00​​SCENTRE T1​3rd Quarter Operational Update​​​​​​SES​11:59:00​​SECOS​Trading Halt​​​​​​SES​11:45:00​​SECOS​Pause in Trading​​​​​​SFR​08:50:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire Announces Appointment of CEO and Managing Director​​​​​​SLB​15:21:00​​STELAR​Evelyn Dam Assay Results​​​​​​SPA​16:11:00​​SPACETALK​Further Leadership Update​​​​​​SPQ​11:11:00​​SUPERIOR​Presentation - Noosa Mining and Investor Conference​​​​​​SSG​10:10:00​​SHAVERSHOP​SSG - 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​SSG​10:08:00​​SHAVERSHOP​SSG - Trading Update​​​​​​STX​13:04:00​​STRIKE ENE​Strike confirms Warrego Merger Proposal​​​​​​STX​12:37:00​​STRIKE ENE​WGO: Receipt of non-binding and indicative proposal​​​​​​SUN​08:37:00​​SUNCORP​Suncorp Investor Update​​​​​​SWM​09:52:00​​SEVENWEST​SWM AGM Addresses and Trading Update​​​​​​TBN​08:34:00​​TAMBORAN​EP 98 Update - Amungee 2H Development Well Spudded​​​​​​TG6​09:28:00​​TGMETALS​Exploration Target Statement Bremer Range Nickel Laterite​​​​​​TIE​09:19:00​​TIETTO​Abujar Gold Project November Construction Update​​​​​​TMR​10:51:00​​TEMPUS​First No 9 Vein Hole Intersects 87.0G/T Gold Over 2.11M​​​​​​TWD​15:13:00​​TAMAWOOD​Chairman's Address & FY23 Outlook​​​​​​TYM​09:11:00​​TYMLEZ​Voluntary suspension​​​​​​UCM​11:18:00​​USCOM​Uscom 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​VEN​09:51:00​​VINENERGY​Noosa Mining Investor Conference Presentation​​​​​​VEN​09:07:00​​VINENERGY​Odin gas field connection to be fast-tracked for CY23 sales​​​​​​WGO​13:04:00​​WARREGO​STX: Strike confirms Warrego Merger Proposal​​​​​​WGO​12:37:00​​WARREGO​Receipt of non-binding and indicative proposal​​​​​​WGO​11:25:00​​WARREGO​Pause in Trading​​​​​​XRG​13:15:00​​XREALITY​2022 AGM - Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​XRO​08:42:00​​XERO​H1 FY23 Investor Presentation​​​​​​XRO​08:41:00​​XERO​Xero CEO succession, Sukhinder Singh Cassidy appointed​​​​​​XRO​08:36:00​​XERO​H1 FY23 Market Release​​​​​​XRO​08:36:00​​XERO​H1 FY23 Appendix 4D & Interim Report​​​​​​ZEO​15:42:00​​ZEOTECH​Commencement of Legal Proceedings against Zeotech​​​​​​


----------



## barney (11 November 2022)

2.40pm Friday 11th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​14D​09:46:00​​1414DEGREE​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​5EA​09:12:00​​5EADVANCED​5EA - Form 10-Q​​​​​​5EA​09:04:00​​5EADVANCED​5EA - Form 8-K Designation of PEO and PAO​​​​​​5EA​08:37:00​​5EADVANCED​5E ADVANCED MATERIALS REPORTS FIRST QUARTER 2023 RESULTS​​​​​​ABV​09:54:00​​ADV BRAKE​ABT and Glencore enter Joint Product Development Agreement​​​​​​AGH​10:03:00​​ALTHEA​Althea Signs MOU with Dr Reddys Subsidiary​​​​​​AML​08:55:00​​AEON METAL​R&D Refund Received​​​​​​ARU​14:21:00​​ARAFURA​Nolans Project Update​​​​​​AS2​08:43:00​​ASKARI MET​Askari Metals Expands Lithium Holdings in the Pilbara​​​​​​AVH​10:53:00​​AVITA MED​Quarterly Financial Report Form 10-Q​​​​​​AVH​08:39:00​​AVITA MED​AVITA Medical Reports Third Quarter 2022 Financial Results​​​​​​AX1​09:03:00​​ACCENT GL​Chairman's and CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​AX1​09:01:00​​ACCENT GL​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​AX1​08:56:00​​ACCENT GL​Trading Update​​​​​​AX8​09:33:00​​ACCELERATE​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​​BGD​09:09:00​​BARTONGOLD​Partial camp disposal yields $725,000 sale proceeds​​​​​​BYI​09:09:00​​BEYOND INT​Scheme Booklet registered with ASIC​​​​​​CCZ​09:26:00​​CASTILLOCO​Trading Halt​​​​​​CMO​09:46:00​​COSMOMETAL​Strong, Shallow Conductors Identified at Minjina​​​​​​CNR​13:12:00​​CANNON RES​Directors Accept Takeover Offer​​​​​​CPN​08:15:00​​CASPIN​Multiple Targets in New Yarawindah Brook Drilling Program​​​​​​CYP​09:15:00​​CYNATA THR​Notice of Allowance for Cynata US Patent​​​​​​DEG​08:15:00​​DEGREY​Completion of Share Purchase Plan​​​​​​DM1​09:41:00​​DESERTML​Significant PGE Intersection at the Innouendy Project​​​​​​DVR​11:19:00​​DIVERGER​2022 AGM - Chairman' Address and MD Presentation​​​​​​EM1​09:51:00​​EMERGEGAM​Emerge acquires profitable VAS business​​​​​​EM2​08:39:00​​EAGLE MML​Strong Grades Continue in Large Diameter Drilling at Talon​​​​​​EMN​09:46:00​​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Announces Commencement of Commissioning of Demo Plant​​​​​​EMV​08:16:00​​EMVISION​EMVision Backed By NSW Medical Devices Fund With $2.5m Grant​​​​​​ERM​08:15:00​​EMMERSON​Drilling commences to test new copper-gold targets in TC​​​​​​GRL​09:07:00​​GODOLPHIN​Narraburra Rare Earth and Rare Metal Project Drill Results​​​​​​HIO​10:27:00​​HAWSONSIRO​Hawsons Signs Binding Agreement with Flinders Ports​​​​​​HPP​12:25:00​​HEALTHPPGL​AGM Executive Chair Address​​​​​​IMM​08:16:00​​IMMUTEP​Immutep Webcast to discuss clinical data presented at SITC​​​​​​IMM​08:16:00​​IMMUTEP​TACTI-002 data presented at SITC for Efti in 1st line NSCLC​​​​​​IMM​08:16:00​​IMMUTEP​INSIGHT-003 triple combination data presented at SITC 2022​​​​​​IMU​11:04:00​​IMUGENE​Dose escalates In Phase I Clinical Trial of New Oncolytic Vi​​​​​​IMU​08:51:00​​IMUGENE​Imugene onCARlytics with blinatumomab SITC presentation​​​​​​IMU​08:47:00​​IMUGENE​Imugene onCARlytics with Celularity CyCART-19 T Cells SITC​​​​​​ITM​09:52:00​​ITECHMIN​Successful Placement and Proposed SPP​​​​​​JRL​08:47:00​​JINDALEE​Excellent intercepts from RC drilling at McDermitt​​​​​​JRV​09:20:00​​JERVOIS​Successful completion of Placement and Institutional Offer​​​​​​KYP​08:17:00​​KINATICO​Presentation to ASX Emerging Gems conference​​​​​​LCL​08:18:00​​LOS CERROS​LCL wins Colombian ESG award​​​​​​LYN​09:21:00​​LYCAON​Trading Halt​​​​​​M2M​09:17:00​​MTMALCOLM​Diamond Drilling Recommences at Calypso​​​​​​MBK​09:05:00​​​Drilling confirms continuity of gold mineralisation​​​​​​MEU​08:14:00​​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank and Comet Gold - Drilling to recommence​​​​​​MFB​07:30:00​​MY FOODBAG​Appointment of CEO​​​​​​MKR​08:19:00​​MANUKARES​Completion of TTR acquisition​​​​​​MVF​13:30:00​​MONASH IVF​AGM 2022 - Chairman's Address​​​​​​MVF​13:30:00​​MONASH IVF​AGM 2022 - Investor Presentation​​​​​​NCM​09:06:00​​NEWCREST​Cadia PC1-2 Feasibility Study shows strong financial returns​​​​​​NCR​14:16:00​​NUCOAL​Exploration Program for EL 6812 (Savoy Hill)​​​​​​NEC​08:39:00​​NINE ENT​Extension of Australian Tennis Rights​​​​​​NTO​11:18:00​​NITRO SOFT​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​​​​​​NZK​13:37:00​​NZKSALMON​NZKS granted consent to farm in the Open Ocean​​​​​​NZK​13:20:00​​NZKSALMON​Trading Halt​​​​​​NZK​13:01:00​​NZKSALMON​Pause in Trade​​​​​​PIQ​08:15:00​​PROTEOMICS​PromarkerD patent granted in Hong Kong​​​​​​PLS​11:07:00​​PILBARAMIN​Government financing to support Pilgangoora expansion​​​​​​PR1​08:13:00​​PURERESOUR​Pure is Focused on Increasing Battery Metals Exposure​​​​​​PXX​10:55:00​​POLARX​Update - Proposed issue of securities - PXX​​​​​​PXX​10:51:00​​POLARX​Extension of Closing Date for Renounceable Rights Issue​​​​​​QGL​08:17:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Takeover - extension of offer period​​​​​​RCW​09:28:00​​RIGHTCROWD​Appendix 4C Updated​​​​​​RHC​08:19:00​​RAMSAY​1QFY23 Business Update​​​​​​RHT​08:14:00​​RESONANCE​Resonance Health Contracted for Two New Clinical Trials​​​​​​RVR​10:00:00​​REDRIVER​Further high-grade results at Bakers Creek​​​​​​SDV​09:05:00​​SCIDEV​Appointment of CEO​​​​​​SES​10:14:00​​SECOS​Coles Group to launch SECOS MyEcoBag in 770 Retail Stores​​​​​​SHH​08:17:00​​SHREE MIN​AIRCORE DRILLING PLAN at DUNDAS PROJECT​​​​​​SHN​09:57:00​​SUNSHGOLD​First diamond drill hole confirms complex intrusive system​​​​​​SKT​13:16:00​​SKY NET TV​Capital Return Final Court Orders Received​​​​​​SUM​12:42:00​​SUMMIT​Loyalty Option Prospectus​​​​​​SYN​09:05:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay C-77H Update​​​​​​TIE​08:21:00​​TIETTO​Tietto Hits 19m @ 21.94 g/t Gold in AG Core Infill Drilling​​​​​​TOU​09:15:00​​TLOUENERGY​A$3 million placement​​​​​​TRT​09:49:00​​TODDRIVER​Placement Update​​​​​​VMS​09:22:00​​VENTUREMIN​Venture discovers 12.5% REE mineralisation -Golden Grove Nth​​​​​​VRC​09:15:00​​VOLT​Trading Halt​​​​​​VRX​08:14:00​​VRXSILICA​Arrowsmith North Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve Update​​​​​​VTG​08:46:00​​VITA GROUP​VTG 2022 AGM - Presentation and Address​​​​​​WC1​09:15:00​​WESTCOBAR​West Cobar to Raise $2.255m via Oversubscribed Placement​​​​​​WR1​09:11:00​​WINSOME​Trading Halt​​​​​​X64​09:07:00​​TEN64​Dr Kate George to join the Board as Non-Executive Chair​​​​​​YAL​09:20:00​​YANCOAL​Company presentation​​​​​​


----------



## barney (14 November 2022)

12.40pm Monday 14th November


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​A4N​08:37:00​​ALPHA HPA​Orica strategic partnership expanded with placement and MoU​​​​​AEV​10:03:00​​AVENIRA​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​AKN​08:55:00​​AUKING​More Copper at Emull, Resource Estimate by End of Year​​​​​AKO​08:23:00​​AKORA RES​Scoping Study​​​​​ALQ​08:44:00​​ALS​Dividend/Distribution - ALQ​​​​​ALQ​08:40:00​​ALS​ALS Investor Presentation Half Year Results 2023​​​​​ALQ​08:38:00​​ALS​ALS Half Year Results Announcement​​​​​ALQ​08:32:00​​ALS​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​ALY​08:20:00​​ALCHEMYRES​RC Drilling Completed on Karonie Lithium Targets​​​​​AMM​08:26:00​​ARMADA​Exploration Update - New Drill Targets Identified​​​​​ANP​09:23:00​​ANTISENSE​ATL1102 tox study to support clinical program in the US​​​​​ASR​08:19:00​​ASRA​Appointment of Experienced Mining Executive as MD​​​​​AVD​08:49:00​​AVADAGROUP​AGM Presentation​​​​​AVD​08:45:00​​AVADAGROUP​CEO's Address to the 2022 Annual General Meeting​​​​​AVD​08:39:00​​AVADAGROUP​Chair's Address to the 2022 Annual General Meeting​​​​​AZS​09:13:00​​AZURE MINS​Lithium Exploration Accelerates at Andover​​​​​BAS​09:43:00​​BASS OIL​Operations Update - October 2022​​​​​BBX​09:58:00​​BBXMINERAL​Initial results from bioleaching test work​​​​​BC8​08:21:00​​BLACK CAT​Visible Gold in First Holes into Gabbro Veins - Paulsens​​​​​BMM​08:21:00​​BALKAN MIN​Increase in Ground at the Gorge Lithium Project in Canada​​​​​BOQ​11:46:00​​BANK QLD​BOQ Closes Capital Notes 3 Offer Raising $400 Million​​​​​BPT​09:24:00​​BEACH​Entry into binding agreement with Warrego​​​​​BPT​08:48:00​​BEACH​WGO: Warrego enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with BPH​​​​​BUR​11:01:00​​BURLEY MIN​Trading Halt​​​​​BUR​10:53:00​​BURLEY MIN​Pause in Trading​​​​​CBH​08:55:00​​COOLABAH​Coolabah acquires 2 strategic MLs to expand Gunpowder Creek​​​​​CLZ​08:55:00​​CLASSICMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​CST​08:34:00​​CASTILERES​ROVER 4 MAIDEN RESOURCE ADDED TO ROVER 1​​​​​DLT​08:50:00​​DELTADRONE​DLT to Supply AI Software Through Partnership with Strayos​​​​​DRR​08:16:00​​DETERRA RE​Corporate Presentation - November 2022​​​​​DUN​10:00:00​​DUNDAS​Share Placement to advance exploration at Central & Matilda​​​​​ELD​09:19:00​​ELDERS​Elders FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​​​​​ELD​09:19:00​​ELDERS​Elders FY22 Results and MD & CEO Planned Retirement​​​​​ELD​09:15:00​​ELDERS​Dividend/Distribution - ELD​​​​​ELD​09:10:00​​ELDERS​Appendix 4E and Annual Report for Year Ended 30/9/2022​​​​​EM2​09:46:00​​EAGLE MML​Scale Potential Enhanced - Strong Grades at Historic Mines​​​​​EMV​08:20:00​​EMVISION​Portable Brain Scanner Delivered to First Clinical Site​​​​​ENR​08:18:00​​ENCOUNTER​EIS Co-Funding for West Arunta Cu-REE Drill Program​​​​​FEG​09:00:00​​FAR EAST​Australian Projects Update​​​​​FLT​09:17:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 Chairman's AGM Address​​​​​FLT​09:14:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 Managing Director's AGM Address​​​​​FLT​09:14:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​FPC​08:18:00​​FATGBLCONT​Share Purchase Plan Offer​​​​​FRE​08:49:00​​FIREBRICK​Nasodine Composition Patent Accepted in Australia​​​​​G1A​09:05:00​​GALENA MIN​Abra Mine Reaches Ore​​​​​G50​09:41:00​​GOLD50LTD​Drilling Commenced at Golconda​​​​​GBE​09:01:00​​GLOBE MET​Trading Halt​​​​​GME​08:19:00​​GME RES​Bulk Sample Collection Underway for Offtake Partner Testwork​​​​​GO2​09:45:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Trading Halt​​​​​HFR​09:09:00​​HIGHFIELD​Process Plant Licence Authorisation Received​​​​​ILA​09:16:00​​ISLAND PHA​Positive analytical results for ISLA-101 capsules​​​​​IMM​09:18:00​​IMMUTEP​Immutep receives A$1 million R&D Tax Incentive​​​​​IMU​09:41:00​​IMUGENE​Imugene onCARlytics with Estrella ARTEMIS T Cells SITC​​​​​IOU​09:01:00​​IOUPAY​IOU Announces SPP Launch, Booklet & Timetable​​​​​IVZ​08:22:00​​INVICTUS​Total Depth Reached with Additional Zones of Elevated Gas​​​​​KFM​08:21:00​​KINGFISHER​Drilling Underway at Mick Well​​​​​KGD​08:23:00​​KULA​Large Pegmatite Mapped - Brunswick Project​​​​​KKO​11:25:00​​KINETIKO​Kinetiko Investor Presentation November 2022​​​​​KP2​08:15:00​​KORE​Correspondence from Minister of Mines​​​​​KPG​09:01:00​​KELLYPRTNR​Dividend/Distribution - KPG​​​​​LLL​08:22:00​​LEOLITHIUM​Leo Appoints Lycopodium to Progress Goulamina Stage 1​​​​​LM8​08:20:00​​LUNNONMET​Latest Assay Results and Update at Warren​​​​​LYL​11:35:00​​LYCOPODIUM​Award of Contract for the Goulamina Lithium Project​​​​​M2R​08:19:00​​MIRAMAR​Large REE Targets Identified at Dooley Downs​​​​​M3M​08:23:00​​M3MINING​M3 Mining completes entitlement issue shortfall placement​​​​​MAG​09:36:00​​MAGMATIC​Trading Halt​​​​​MAT​09:15:00​​MATSA RES​Joint Venture Finalised on Devon Project with Linden Gold​​​​​MCT​08:22:00​​METALICITY​Bonanza Grade Copper in Rock Chips from Mt Surprise Project​​​​​MEI​09:55:00​​METEORIC​Drilling Underway at Palm Springs, WA​​​​​MHK​08:20:00​​METALHAWK​Berehaven Exploration Update​​​​​MOV​07:57:00​​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE Trading Update​​​​​NEA​09:37:00​​NEARMAP​Nearmap litigation and trading update​​​​​NHF​08:29:00​​NIBHOLDING​nib completes share purchase plan​​​​​NKL​10:21:00​​NICKELXLTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​NKL​10:21:00​​NICKELXLTD​NKL Intersects Significant Massive Sulphides at Cosmos South​​​​​ODM​08:36:00​​ODIN​Geochemistry defines further drill targets​​​​​OEC​09:12:00​​ORBITAL​Trading Halt​​​​​ORN​09:22:00​​ORION MIN​IDC Becomes 43.75% Partner in New Okiep Mining​​​​​PDL​09:34:00​​PENDAL​Update on Court process for Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PFE​08:23:00​​PANTERA​Weelarrana drilling completed visual manganese​​​​​PFT​09:51:00​​PURE FOODS​Capital Structure Update​​​​​PGY​09:07:00​​PILOT​TEG: Cliff Head Fourth Load and Tanker Departure​​​​​PPT​09:34:00​​PERPETUAL​PDL: Update on Court process for Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PRN​09:42:00​​PERENTI​Perenti's Operational Update and FY23 Guidance Upgrade​​​​​PTR​09:31:00​​PETRATHERM​Muckanippie Project - Tenement Granted​​​​​RGL​09:08:00​​RIVERSGOLD​RGL Raises $6 Million for Lithium Exploration Programs​​​​​RIC​08:41:00​​RIDLEY​UBS and Wilsons Presentation​​​​​RIC​08:40:00​​RIDLEY​Market Update - UBS and Wilsons Conferences​​​​​RIM​09:55:00​​RIMFIRE​Broad gold zones drilled at Jacks Lookout, Fifield NSW​​​​​RMS​08:21:00​​RAMELIUS​3 Year Production Outlook and Study Updates​​​​​RSG​09:14:00​​RESOLUTE​Institutional Offer Complete Underwriting Increase to A$164m​​​​​SAU​09:44:00​​STHN GOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​SHO​09:51:00​​SPORTSH​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​SHO​09:47:00​​SPORTSH​Response to ASX Price and Volume Query​​​​​SHP​09:22:00​​SOUTH HARZ​Trading Halt​​​​​SLB​08:18:00​​STELAR​More High-Grade Zinc Assays at Linda Zinc Project​​​​​SRN​10:27:00​​SUREFIRE​Yidby Gold Diamond Drilling Update​​​​​SUV​09:53:00​​SUVOSTRAT​Major Take or Pay Offtake Agreement Executed​​​​​SYR​08:59:00​​SYRAH RES​Balama update​​​​​T92​09:30:00​​TERRA URAN​T92 Update and UGC Conference Presentation (Updated)​​​​​TEG​09:07:00​​TRIANGLE​Cliff Head Fourth Load and Tanker Departure​​​​​TG1​08:21:00​​TECHGEN​Rare Earth & Thorium Targets Identified​​​​​TLX​08:25:00​​TELIXPHARM​Telix Acquires Optimal Tracers​​​​​TMB​09:25:00​​TAMBOURAH​Multiple pegmatites confirmed at the RJ 101 Lithium project​​​​​TRT​09:47:00​​TODDRIVER​Land Access Secured Over High Priority Targets at Pingrup​​​​​TYM​09:12:00​​TYMLEZ​Reinstatement to official quotation​​​​​TYM​09:12:00​​TYMLEZ​Completion of Equity Raise and Strategic Update​​​​​VN8​09:34:00​​VONEXLTD​Voiteck Integration Achieves Performance Milestone​​​​​VTX​11:42:00​​VERTEXMIN​Great drilling results continue at Red Hill​​​​​VUL​08:18:00​​VULCAN E​Development of VULSORB lithium extraction technology​​​​​WA1​09:30:00​​WA1 RES​Trading Halt​​​​​WBT​10:28:00​​WEEBITNANO​November Investor Presentation​​​​​WGO​09:24:00​​WARREGO​BPT: Entry into binding agreement with Warrego​​​​​WGO​08:48:00​​WARREGO​Warrego enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with Beach​​​​​XRG​08:26:00​​XREALITY​Operator Tactical Solutions - Strategy Update​​​​​ZNC​09:50:00​​ZENITH MIN​Trading Halt​​​​​


​​


----------



## Skate (14 November 2022)

barney said:


> 12.40pm Monday 14th November
> 
> 
> *Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​A4N​08:37:00​​ALPHA HPA​Orica strategic partnership expanded with placement and MoU​​​​​AEV​10:03:00​​AVENIRA​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​AKN​08:55:00​​AUKING​More Copper at Emull, Resource Estimate by End of Year​​​​​AKO​08:23:00​​AKORA RES​Scoping Study​​​​​ALQ​08:44:00​​ALS​Dividend/Distribution - ALQ​​​​​ALQ​08:40:00​​ALS​ALS Investor Presentation Half Year Results 2023​​​​​ALQ​08:38:00​​ALS​ALS Half Year Results Announcement​​​​​ALQ​08:32:00​​ALS​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​ALY​08:20:00​​ALCHEMYRES​RC Drilling Completed on Karonie Lithium Targets​​​​​AMM​08:26:00​​ARMADA​Exploration Update - New Drill Targets Identified​​​​​ANP​09:23:00​​ANTISENSE​ATL1102 tox study to support clinical program in the US​​​​​ASR​08:19:00​​ASRA​Appointment of Experienced Mining Executive as MD​​​​​AVD​08:49:00​​AVADAGROUP​AGM Presentation​​​​​AVD​08:45:00​​AVADAGROUP​CEO's Address to the 2022 Annual General Meeting​​​​​AVD​08:39:00​​AVADAGROUP​Chair's Address to the 2022 Annual General Meeting​​​​​AZS​09:13:00​​AZURE MINS​Lithium Exploration Accelerates at Andover​​​​​BAS​09:43:00​​BASS OIL​Operations Update - October 2022​​​​​BBX​09:58:00​​BBXMINERAL​Initial results from bioleaching test work​​​​​BC8​08:21:00​​BLACK CAT​Visible Gold in First Holes into Gabbro Veins - Paulsens​​​​​BMM​08:21:00​​BALKAN MIN​Increase in Ground at the Gorge Lithium Project in Canada​​​​​BOQ​11:46:00​​BANK QLD​BOQ Closes Capital Notes 3 Offer Raising $400 Million​​​​​BPT​09:24:00​​BEACH​Entry into binding agreement with Warrego​​​​​BPT​08:48:00​​BEACH​WGO: Warrego enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with BPH​​​​​BUR​11:01:00​​BURLEY MIN​Trading Halt​​​​​BUR​10:53:00​​BURLEY MIN​Pause in Trading​​​​​CBH​08:55:00​​COOLABAH​Coolabah acquires 2 strategic MLs to expand Gunpowder Creek​​​​​CLZ​08:55:00​​CLASSICMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​CST​08:34:00​​CASTILERES​ROVER 4 MAIDEN RESOURCE ADDED TO ROVER 1​​​​​DLT​08:50:00​​DELTADRONE​DLT to Supply AI Software Through Partnership with Strayos​​​​​DRR​08:16:00​​DETERRA RE​Corporate Presentation - November 2022​​​​​DUN​10:00:00​​DUNDAS​Share Placement to advance exploration at Central & Matilda​​​​​ELD​09:19:00​​ELDERS​Elders FY22 Full Year Results Presentation​​​​​ELD​09:19:00​​ELDERS​Elders FY22 Results and MD & CEO Planned Retirement​​​​​ELD​09:15:00​​ELDERS​Dividend/Distribution - ELD​​​​​ELD​09:10:00​​ELDERS​Appendix 4E and Annual Report for Year Ended 30/9/2022​​​​​EM2​09:46:00​​EAGLE MML​Scale Potential Enhanced - Strong Grades at Historic Mines​​​​​EMV​08:20:00​​EMVISION​Portable Brain Scanner Delivered to First Clinical Site​​​​​ENR​08:18:00​​ENCOUNTER​EIS Co-Funding for West Arunta Cu-REE Drill Program​​​​​FEG​09:00:00​​FAR EAST​Australian Projects Update​​​​​FLT​09:17:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 Chairman's AGM Address​​​​​FLT​09:14:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 Managing Director's AGM Address​​​​​FLT​09:14:00​​FLIGHT CTR​FLT 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​FPC​08:18:00​​FATGBLCONT​Share Purchase Plan Offer​​​​​FRE​08:49:00​​FIREBRICK​Nasodine Composition Patent Accepted in Australia​​​​​G1A​09:05:00​​GALENA MIN​Abra Mine Reaches Ore​​​​​G50​09:41:00​​GOLD50LTD​Drilling Commenced at Golconda​​​​​GBE​09:01:00​​GLOBE MET​Trading Halt​​​​​GME​08:19:00​​GME RES​Bulk Sample Collection Underway for Offtake Partner Testwork​​​​​GO2​09:45:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Trading Halt​​​​​HFR​09:09:00​​HIGHFIELD​Process Plant Licence Authorisation Received​​​​​ILA​09:16:00​​ISLAND PHA​Positive analytical results for ISLA-101 capsules​​​​​IMM​09:18:00​​IMMUTEP​Immutep receives A$1 million R&D Tax Incentive​​​​​IMU​09:41:00​​IMUGENE​Imugene onCARlytics with Estrella ARTEMIS T Cells SITC​​​​​IOU​09:01:00​​IOUPAY​IOU Announces SPP Launch, Booklet & Timetable​​​​​IVZ​08:22:00​​INVICTUS​Total Depth Reached with Additional Zones of Elevated Gas​​​​​KFM​08:21:00​​KINGFISHER​Drilling Underway at Mick Well​​​​​KGD​08:23:00​​KULA​Large Pegmatite Mapped - Brunswick Project​​​​​KKO​11:25:00​​KINETIKO​Kinetiko Investor Presentation November 2022​​​​​KP2​08:15:00​​KORE​Correspondence from Minister of Mines​​​​​KPG​09:01:00​​KELLYPRTNR​Dividend/Distribution - KPG​​​​​LLL​08:22:00​​LEOLITHIUM​Leo Appoints Lycopodium to Progress Goulamina Stage 1​​​​​LM8​08:20:00​​LUNNONMET​Latest Assay Results and Update at Warren​​​​​LYL​11:35:00​​LYCOPODIUM​Award of Contract for the Goulamina Lithium Project​​​​​M2R​08:19:00​​MIRAMAR​Large REE Targets Identified at Dooley Downs​​​​​M3M​08:23:00​​M3MINING​M3 Mining completes entitlement issue shortfall placement​​​​​MAG​09:36:00​​MAGMATIC​Trading Halt​​​​​MAT​09:15:00​​MATSA RES​Joint Venture Finalised on Devon Project with Linden Gold​​​​​MCT​08:22:00​​METALICITY​Bonanza Grade Copper in Rock Chips from Mt Surprise Project​​​​​MEI​09:55:00​​METEORIC​Drilling Underway at Palm Springs, WA​​​​​MHK​08:20:00​​METALHAWK​Berehaven Exploration Update​​​​​MOV​07:57:00​​MOVE LOGIS​MOVE Trading Update​​​​​NEA​09:37:00​​NEARMAP​Nearmap litigation and trading update​​​​​NHF​08:29:00​​NIBHOLDING​nib completes share purchase plan​​​​​NKL​10:21:00​​NICKELXLTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​NKL​10:21:00​​NICKELXLTD​NKL Intersects Significant Massive Sulphides at Cosmos South​​​​​ODM​08:36:00​​ODIN​Geochemistry defines further drill targets​​​​​OEC​09:12:00​​ORBITAL​Trading Halt​​​​​ORN​09:22:00​​ORION MIN​IDC Becomes 43.75% Partner in New Okiep Mining​​​​​PDL​09:34:00​​PENDAL​Update on Court process for Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PFE​08:23:00​​PANTERA​Weelarrana drilling completed visual manganese​​​​​PFT​09:51:00​​PURE FOODS​Capital Structure Update​​​​​PGY​09:07:00​​PILOT​TEG: Cliff Head Fourth Load and Tanker Departure​​​​​PPT​09:34:00​​PERPETUAL​PDL: Update on Court process for Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PRN​09:42:00​​PERENTI​Perenti's Operational Update and FY23 Guidance Upgrade​​​​​PTR​09:31:00​​PETRATHERM​Muckanippie Project - Tenement Granted​​​​​RGL​09:08:00​​RIVERSGOLD​RGL Raises $6 Million for Lithium Exploration Programs​​​​​RIC​08:41:00​​RIDLEY​UBS and Wilsons Presentation​​​​​RIC​08:40:00​​RIDLEY​Market Update - UBS and Wilsons Conferences​​​​​RIM​09:55:00​​RIMFIRE​Broad gold zones drilled at Jacks Lookout, Fifield NSW​​​​​RMS​08:21:00​​RAMELIUS​3 Year Production Outlook and Study Updates​​​​​RSG​09:14:00​​RESOLUTE​Institutional Offer Complete Underwriting Increase to A$164m​​​​​SAU​09:44:00​​STHN GOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​SHO​09:51:00​​SPORTSH​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​SHO​09:47:00​​SPORTSH​Response to ASX Price and Volume Query​​​​​SHP​09:22:00​​SOUTH HARZ​Trading Halt​​​​​SLB​08:18:00​​STELAR​More High-Grade Zinc Assays at Linda Zinc Project​​​​​SRN​10:27:00​​SUREFIRE​Yidby Gold Diamond Drilling Update​​​​​SUV​09:53:00​​SUVOSTRAT​Major Take or Pay Offtake Agreement Executed​​​​​SYR​08:59:00​​SYRAH RES​Balama update​​​​​T92​09:30:00​​TERRA URAN​T92 Update and UGC Conference Presentation (Updated)​​​​​TEG​09:07:00​​TRIANGLE​Cliff Head Fourth Load and Tanker Departure​​​​​TG1​08:21:00​​TECHGEN​Rare Earth & Thorium Targets Identified​​​​​TLX​08:25:00​​TELIXPHARM​Telix Acquires Optimal Tracers​​​​​TMB​09:25:00​​TAMBOURAH​Multiple pegmatites confirmed at the RJ 101 Lithium project​​​​​TRT​09:47:00​​TODDRIVER​Land Access Secured Over High Priority Targets at Pingrup​​​​​TYM​09:12:00​​TYMLEZ​Reinstatement to official quotation​​​​​TYM​09:12:00​​TYMLEZ​Completion of Equity Raise and Strategic Update​​​​​VN8​09:34:00​​VONEXLTD​Voiteck Integration Achieves Performance Milestone​​​​​VTX​11:42:00​​VERTEXMIN​Great drilling results continue at Red Hill​​​​​VUL​08:18:00​​VULCAN E​Development of VULSORB lithium extraction technology​​​​​WA1​09:30:00​​WA1 RES​Trading Halt​​​​​WBT​10:28:00​​WEEBITNANO​November Investor Presentation​​​​​WGO​09:24:00​​WARREGO​BPT: Entry into binding agreement with Warrego​​​​​WGO​08:48:00​​WARREGO​Warrego enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with Beach​​​​​XRG​08:26:00​​XREALITY​Operator Tactical Solutions - Strategy Update​​​​​ZNC​09:50:00​​ZENITH MIN​Trading Halt​​​​​
> ...




*FYI*
@barney, the formatting lacks the ASX Code. Group expanded.

Skate.


----------



## barney (14 November 2022)

Skate said:


> *FYI*
> @barney, the formatting lacks the ASX Code. Group expanded. Skate.




Howdy Mr @Skate 

The first post (today) had "greyed out" the Codes. Is that what you mean?  It happens occasionally for some reason but I saw it and redid it immediately.  (Done of Libre Office/Laptop)

The redone one shows up correctly I hope?  

Cheers M8.


----------



## Skate (14 November 2022)

barney said:


> Howdy Mr @Skate
> 
> *The first post (today) had "greyed out" the Codes. *Is that what you mean?  It happens occasionally for some reason but I saw it and redid it immediately.  (Done of Libre Office/Laptop)
> 
> ...




Yes, the ASX Code was missing from your original post. After highlighting the issue, I posted the correct chart having the ASX Code with hyperlinks.

After you correct your post, I quickly deleted my post. To be fair, this is your thread, a thread that I refer to every day as this information cuts my workload immensely.

Skate.


----------



## barney (14 November 2022)

Skate said:


> Yes, the ASX Code was missing from your original post. After highlighting the issue, I posted the correct chart having the ASX Code with hyperlinks.




Thanks M8.   If the info is of some use to yourself or others, I'm happy about that. It really is just a small contribution on my part, but useful as a quick reference I think.   Prolific Posters such as yourself are the ones who add real value to ASF, so hats off from me, and countless others I would suggest


----------



## barney (15 November 2022)

12.10 Tuesday 15th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1VG​09:22:00​​VICTORY​Assays Confirm High Grade Ionic Clay REE Extension​​​​​360​08:20:00​​LIFE360​SEC Form 10-Q for quarter ended 30 September 2022​​​​​360​08:20:00​​LIFE360​Q3 2022 Results​​​​​AHQ​09:41:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Operations Update​​​​​AII​11:50:00​​ALMONTY​Almonty Q3 2022 Financial Statements​​​​​AII​11:49:00​​ALMONTY​Almonty Reports Q3 Financial Results​​​​​AIS​09:33:00​​AERISRES​HLX:Rochford Drilling Update- 2nd Rig Mobilised to Canbelego​​​​​AKE​08:27:00​​ALLKEM​AGM presentation​​​​​ANP​09:21:00​​ANTISENSE​Antisense Therapeutics CEO announces retirement​​​​​AOU​08:54:00​​AUROCH MIN​Nepean Nickel Project - Exploration Update​​​​​ARE​10:16:00​​ARGONAUT​Orpheus Minerals Limited IPO Update​​​​​ARN​09:35:00​​ALDORO​Drilling Commences On Narndee Nickel-Copper IP Targets​​​​​AWV​08:16:00​​ANOVAMETAL​Big Springs M&I Resource Increases 21%​​​​​BC8​08:15:00​​BLACK CAT​Potential New High-Grade Lode Discovered at Bald Hill​​​​​BMG​09:50:00​​BMG​Mineralised Footprint Grows to 1.3km at Abercromby​​​​​BNO​09:56:00​​BIONOMICS​Amendment of Form F-1 for Proposed Offering of ADS's in US​​​​​BNO​09:34:00​​BIONOMICS​Trading Halt​​​​​BRK​08:22:00​​BROOKSIDE​Phase Two Development Drilling Underway​​​​​BSX​09:40:00​​BLACKSTONE​Blackstone's Piloting Success​​​​​CAJ​11:09:00​​CAPITOL H​AGM - Chair's Address & Managing Director/CEO's Presentation​​​​​CAU​08:55:00​​CRONOS​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​CBA​07:35:00​​CWLTH BANK​September Quarter 2022 Basel III Pillar 3​​​​​CBA​07:31:00​​CWLTH BANK​September Quarter 2022 Trading Update​​​​​CBH​08:17:00​​COOLABAH​Entitlement Issue of Loyalty Options​​​​​CCZ​11:16:00​​CASTILLOCO​Response to ASX Price Query​​​​​CCZ​11:15:00​​CASTILLOCO​Significant Rare Earth Elements discovery at Broken Hill​​​​​CLA​09:35:00​​CELRES​Celsius obtains Social License to Operate for MCB Project​​​​​CPN​08:16:00​​CASPIN​Copper Mineralisation and Large Soil Anomaly - Mount Squires​​​​​CUP​09:19:00​​COUNTPLUS​AGM Market Update Presentation​​​​​CUP​09:17:00​​COUNTPLUS​CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CUP​09:15:00​​COUNTPLUS​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CVV​08:50:00​​CARAVELMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​DAL​09:24:00​​DALAROO​High Grade Base Metal & Silver Results at Browns Prospect​​​​​DGL​10:04:00​​DGL GROUP​AGM Presentation​​​​​E25​09:18:00​​ELEMENT25​Trading Halt​​​​​ECT​09:15:00​​ENVIRON​ECT to commence Panasonic Hydrogen Fuel Cell trial at BM​​​​​FRS​09:46:00​​FORREST​Goongarrie exploration update​​​​​GL1​09:18:00​​GLOBALLITH​Manna Lithium Project Update​​​​​GLV​09:45:00​​GLOBALOILG​Trading Halt​​​​​GO2​10:11:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Rights Issue Offer Document​​​​​GO2​10:11:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue to raise up to $3.253 million​​​​​GSN​09:28:00​​GREATSOUTH​Drilling underway at East Laverton Nickel Project​​​​​HCW​08:24:00​​HLTHCOREIT​Strategic Partnership with Mater and Acquisitions​​​​​HHR​10:42:00​​HARTSHEAD​Response to ASX Aware Letter​​​​​HLX​09:33:00​​HELIX​Rochford Drilling Update - 2nd Rig Mobilised to Canbelego​​​​​HPC​08:46:00​​HYDRATION​HPC streamlines US manufacturing and achieves strong sales​​​​​HT1​08:34:00​​HT&E LTD​UBS Conference Investor Presentation & Trading Update​​​​​IDA​08:15:00​​INDIANARES​Exploration Update - Central Gawler Craton Project​​​​​IFT​07:30:00​​INFRATIL​Interim results for the period ended 30 September 2022​​​​​IGO​09:39:00​​IGOLIMITED​PRX: Recommencement of Drilling at the Lake Mackay Project​​​​​IPL​08:31:00​​INCITEC PV​FY22 Results Presentation​​​​​IPL​08:31:00​​INCITEC PV​FY22 Results Announcement and Waggaman Strategic Review​​​​​IPL​08:24:00​​INCITEC PV​Notification of buy-back - IPL​​​​​IPL​08:24:00​​INCITEC PV​Appendix 4E & 2022 Full Year Financial Report​​​​​IRD​08:41:00​​IRON ROAD​Cape Hardy Green Hydrogen EOI Attracts Significant Proposals​​​​​JGH​09:23:00​​JADE GAS​Jade Gas Field Potential Expands Further East​​​​​KED​08:19:00​​KEYPATH​Chair's and CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​KFM​08:16:00​​KINGFISHER​New REE Corridor Added to Gascoyne Projects​​​​​KLI​09:47:00​​KILLI​High-grade results extend Rocky Prospect, Ravenswood North​​​​​LIC​09:02:00​​LIFESTYLE​Chair and MD AGM Presentation​​​​​LLL​08:21:00​​LEOLITHIUM​Port Services Agreement Formalised for Export of Spodumene​​​​​LME​08:58:00​​LIMEADE​SEC Form 8-K and Form 10-Q (Q3 2022 Results)​​​​​LNU​09:26:00​​LINIUSTECH​Cricket Australia to Deploy Linius Archive Search & Edit​​​​​LSR​08:54:00​​LODESTAR​AOU: Nepean Nickel Project - Exploration Update​​​​​LYN​09:07:00​​LYCAON​Agreement to Acquire West Arunta Niobium-Rare Earths Project​​​​​MAN​09:59:00​​MANDRK RES​Further high-grade drill results up to 7.3g/t Au at Berinka​​​​​MAY​11:59:00​​MELBANA​Appraisal Program for Block 9, Cuba​​​​​MEB​08:26:00​​MEDIBIOLTD​Medibio Receives R&D Tax Incentive Refund​​​​​MGA​09:00:00​​METALSGROV​Inaugural Drilling Programme Upper Coondina Lithium Project​​​​​MIO​10:41:00​​MACARTHURM​MD&A to 30 September 2022​​​​​MIO​10:39:00​​MACARTHURM​Interim Financial Statement to 30 September 2022​​​​​MKG​08:52:00​​MAKO​25,000m Auger Program Commences at Napie​​​​​MM1​08:59:00​​MIDAS​Midas Confirms Lithium in Pegmatite Drilling at Newington​​​​​MRC​09:20:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing Date​​​​​MRI​09:22:00​​MYREWARDS​Entitlement Issue Results and Shortfall Notification​​​​​MRQ​09:51:00​​MRG METALS​New Uranium & Rare Earth Element Licence Application​​​​​MSL​08:25:00​​MSL SOLTNS​MSL enters into Scheme Implementation Agreement with Pemba​​​​​NIC​09:08:00​​NICKLINDUS​Oracle Nickel produces first NPI and Nickel Matte Update​​​​​NST​08:21:00​​NTH STAR​Exploration Update​​​​​NTO​09:59:00​​NITRO SOFT​Alludo Transaction​​​​​PCG​09:16:00​​PENGANA​Monthly Funds Under Management- 31 October 2022​​​​​PGY​08:41:00​​PILOT​Mid West Clean Energy Project Progress Update​​​​​PRS​11:39:00​​PROSPECH​High Grade Cobalt-Copper-Nickel Samples​​​​​PRX​09:39:00​​PRODGOL​Recommencement of Drilling at the Lake Mackay Project​​​​​QHL​09:03:00​​QUICKSTEP​Investor Update & FY23 Forecast​​​​​RCW​11:47:00​​RIGHTCROWD​Annual General Meeting Addresses and Presentation​​​​​RDY​09:05:00​​READYTECH​Update on non-binding indicative proposal​​​​​RLT​11:24:00​​RENERGEN​LNG back in production​​​​​RMC​09:13:00​​RESIMAC​Resimac 1H23 Trading Update (unaudited)​​​​​RNE​10:54:00​​RENUENERGY​AGM presentation​​​​​RSH​10:20:00​​RESPIRI​Chairman and CEO's Presentation to Shareholders​​​​​RVS​08:23:00​​REVASUM​Revasum Secures Additional Working Capital​​​​​SDG​11:58:00​​SUNLAND​Sunland Group AGM 2022 Presentation​​​​​SDG​08:49:00​​SUNLAND​Special dividend 60 cents per share​​​​​SLS​08:17:00​​SOLSTICE​Encouraging Primary Gold Intercepts at Hobbes Gold Prospect​​​​​SMS​08:23:00​​STAR MIN​High-grade gold assay results from Star of the East​​​​​SPN​10:31:00​​SPARC TECH​Response to ASX Query​​​​​SRR​08:24:00​​SARAMA​Q3 2022 Management's Discussion and Analysis​​​​​SRR​08:24:00​​SARAMA​Q3 2022 Interim Financial Statements​​​​​STX​09:30:00​​STRIKE ENE​Perth Basin Strategy & Proposed Merger Update​​​​​SZL​08:59:00​​SEZZLE INC​US SEC Form 10-Q​​​​​TEG​08:41:00​​TRIANGLE​PGY: Mid West Clean Energy Project Progress Update​​​​​TLM​08:17:00​​TALISMAN​Contractor Appointed for Major NSW Drilling Program​​​​​UMG​08:49:00​​UNITEDMALT​FY22 Results Investor Presentation​​​​​UMG​08:48:00​​UNITEDMALT​FY22 Financial Results Release​​​​​UMG​08:48:00​​UNITEDMALT​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​​​​​VCD​08:33:00​​VICCENTST​Peter Huddle appointed as Acting Chief Executive Officer​​​​​VCX​08:26:00​​VICINITY​Peter Huddle appointed as Acting Chief Executive Officer​​​​​VRC​09:58:00​​VOLT​Significantly Oversubscribed Share Placement Raises $10M​​​​​WFL​09:46:00​​WELLFULLYL​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​WGO​09:30:00​​WARREGO​STX: Perth Basin Strategy & Proposed Merger Update​​​​​WLS​11:34:00​​WCM GLOBAL​Update - Proposed Restructure - Updated Worked Example​​​​​WR1​09:26:00​​WINSOME​Winsome to raise $6.8m to advance Lithium Projects​​​​​WSP​11:31:00​​WHISPIR​Cash Flow Positive Position Following Internal Restructure​​​​​XAM​11:27:00​​XANADUMINE​Third Quarter 2022 Financial Statements and MD&A​​​​​


----------



## barney (17 November 2022)

Wednesday 16th data (Courtesy of Commsec) 


*Codes*​*Time*​*Description*​3PL​09:22am AEDT​2022 AGM Addresses and Presentation​5GG​08:30am AEDT​Update on Nvidia GFN Alliance Agreement and Expansion Plans​AGC​10:01am AEDT​New project area features 10km long copper target​AHN​02:33pm AEDT​Assay Results from Infill Drilling for Indicated MRE​AHQ​10:16am AEDT​Coal Off-take Contract with Marco International Completed​AJX​10:21am AEDT​2022 AGM Presentation​ALL​08:41am AEDT​FY2022 Results Media Release​ALL​08:39am AEDT​FY2022 Results Announcement​ALL​08:33am AEDT​Dividend/Distribution - ALL​ARL​09:43am AEDT​KNP Mineralised Neutraliser Patent Pending​AS2​09:15am AEDT​High-Grade Spodumene Hosted Lithium at Uis Project, Namibia​AXE​09:00am AEDT​Early-stage prototype of biochip system platform​BAS​11:52am AEDT​Correction - Significant Gas Resource Identified in PEL 182​BAS​11:08am AEDT​Pause in Trading​BAS​09:33am AEDT​Significant Gas Resource Identified in PEL 182 (Bass 100%)​BC8​09:14am AEDT​Sale of Gardner Dome REE Project​BC8​08:29am AEDT​Gold and Rare Earth Consolidation at Coyote​BMN​12:32pm AEDT​AGM CEO's Presentation to Shareholders​BRU​02:31pm AEDT​Rafael gas and condensate commercialisation update​BUR​10:25am AEDT​Suspension from Official Quotation​C29​08:54am AEDT​Lithium Drilling Imminent at Pocitos Salar Projects​CAT​04:55pm AEDT​1H FY23 Results Presentation​CAT​04:40pm AEDT​1H FY23 Results Release​CAT​04:37pm AEDT​Appendix 4D and Half Year Statutory Accounts​CDX​02:39pm AEDT​CardieX Acquires Core Assets from Blumio, Inc​CEN​07:30am AEDT​October 2022 Operating Report​CHL​10:15am AEDT​AGM - Chairman's and CEO Address to Shareholders​CLG​10:13am AEDT​AGM Trading Update​CLZ​10:29am AEDT​Final Approval Received for Commencement of Production​CNB​09:34am AEDT​Mount Hope Discovery - 37m @ approx. 5% Copper​CSF​05:50pm AEDT​Loyalty Options Prospectus​CVV​09:53am AEDT​Appointment of Managing Director​CVV​09:46am AEDT​$12.0M Share Placement​DBF​01:39pm AEDT​2022 Flood Impact​DLM​09:26am AEDT​Extension to option period over the Georgia Lime Project​DM1​09:37am AEDT​More Outstanding Rare Earth Drilling Results at Innouendy​ELT​09:59am AEDT​Oropesa drilling intersects additional tin mineralisation​EMV​10:13am AEDT​AGM Chairman Address and Presentation​EPX​09:03am AEDT​EPX A$930k Settlement Agreement for Unpaid Project Costs​ESS​08:27am AEDT​Pioneer Dome exploration update​EYE​09:49am AEDT​Clarification Glaucoma Surgical Devices Sales Update​EYE​08:48am AEDT​Glaucoma Surgical Devices Sales Update​FDR​08:30am AEDT​Roadshow Presentation​FEG​04:03pm AEDT​Trading Halt​FEG​03:32pm AEDT​Pause in Trading​FRS​06:24pm AEDT​Results of Shortfall Option Entitlement Offer​GAL​08:32am AEDT​Palladium and Nickel Grades Increasing at Depth​GBE​10:11am AEDT​Suspension from Official Quotation​GEN​09:26am AEDT​Positive Baniaka PFS​GLV​12:58pm AEDT​Notification of Expiry of Listed option​GNC​08:38am AEDT​FY22 Investor Presentation​GNC​08:37am AEDT​FY22 Results Announcement​GNC​08:37am AEDT​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​GTN​09:43am AEDT​2022 AGM - Presentation​HHI​11:23am AEDT​HHI completes CanPharma sale and Board changes​HMY​11:08am AEDT​Annual Meeting Chair and CEO addresses​HRN​09:40am AEDT​Spectacular Gold Intercept from the Wedge Prospect​HRZ​02:43pm AEDT​IPO Updated Richmond Vanadium Technology​HZN​09:26am AEDT​AGM Address and Presentation​HZR​08:29am AEDT​HAZER MITSUI SIGN MOU TO JOINTLY INVESTIGATE GRAPHITE MARKET​IFM​09:29am AEDT​Chair & CEO AGM Addresses​ILA​09:00am AEDT​ILA granted key Canadian patent for ISLA-101​IMC​09:46am AEDT​Immuron completes strategic investment in Ateria Health​IPT​09:29am AEDT​Drilling at Broken Hill to Commence this Week​IRD​09:33am AEDT​Response to ASX Query​IS3​09:53am AEDT​wyde App launched and operational​JLG​09:29am AEDT​JLG consolidates CAT and strata businesses​KGD​09:10am AEDT​Pegmatites & Gold to 2.6g/t at Boomerang - Southern Cross WA​KMD​07:42am AEDT​Trading Update​KZR​09:38am AEDT​Mallina West Gold Project Drilling Update​LAW​05:24pm AEDT​Release of Funds and Modification of the PFG Facility​LEL​08:31am AEDT​Drilling Completed at Maiden Drillhole at Solaroz Project​LLO​08:33am AEDT​LLO Discovers Broad Zone of Narrow Gold Lodes Batiri Creek​LOM​08:46am AEDT​Lulo Diamonds Fetch A$30.1 Million on International Tender​LV1​08:07pm AEDT​Options Prospectus​MAG​10:34am AEDT​Magmatic to raise up to $4M to advance the Myall Project​MDC​05:06pm AEDT​Jefferies HealthCare Conference NanoCelle Presentation​MNY​01:35pm AEDT​AGM Investor Presentation​MRQ​09:06am AEDT​MRG HMS -New Very High Valuable Heavy Minerals Cihari Target​NAG​09:16am AEDT​High-Grade Antimony-Gold Discovery​NCM​06:43pm AEDT​Brucejack resumes operations​NFN​08:51am AEDT​Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​NFN​08:50am AEDT​Full Year Results - Market Release​NFN​08:50am AEDT​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Full Year Accounts​NRX​09:17am AEDT​Trading Halt​NUF​08:25am AEDT​Full Year Results - Investor Presentation​NUF​08:25am AEDT​Full Year Results - Market Release​NUF​08:24am AEDT​Appendix 4E and Preliminary Full Year Accounts​NVA​05:27pm AEDT​Trading Halt​NZM​07:30am AEDT​NZME updates investors on strategic progress​ODE​11:19am AEDT​Odessa Expands Gascoyne REE Exploration Holding​ODE​09:59am AEDT​Pause in Trading​OEC​12:53pm AEDT​2022 AGM Formal Business & CEO's Presentation​OEC​09:39am AEDT​ORBITAL UAV TO RAISE $5 MILLION​OM1​09:34am AEDT​Prospectus​OM1​09:30am AEDT​Entitlement Issue of Loyalty Options​OPT​09:01am AEDT​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​OZL​10:11am AEDT​Trading Halt​OZL​09:59am AEDT​Pause in Trading​PGH​11:20am AEDT​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​PGH​11:17am AEDT​2022 Annual General Meeting Speeches​PLS​07:31pm AEDT​Results of BMX Auction​PLS​09:52am AEDT​Capital Management Framework​PLT​08:26am AEDT​1H23 results presentation​PLT​08:26am AEDT​1H23 results announcement​PLT​08:25am AEDT​1H23 half year results​PTM​08:55am AEDT​2022 AGM Chairman and CEO Address and Presentation Slides​RFR​08:29am AEDT​Outstanding Horden Lake 27.8Mt JORC estimate​RFT​09:34am AEDT​Product Purchase Orders from i-charging​S2R​09:36am AEDT​Drilling recommences at Polar Bear​SAU​09:54am AEDT​$2 Million Private Placement​SCT​10:50am AEDT​Annual General Meeting Address​SFC​01:24pm AEDT​SFC 2022 AGM Presentation with commentary​SFC​01:24pm AEDT​SFC 2022 AGM Presentation​SGI​10:01am AEDT​Stealth Trading Update - FY23 Revenue up 22%​SHP​09:54am AEDT​A$3M Equity Raised for Ohmgebirge Advancement​SLZ​08:28am AEDT​Diamond Drill Hole Completed at Kulin Hill Nickel Project​SPD​09:22am AEDT​First UG2 Assays from Bengwenyama return Strong Results​SRN​10:21am AEDT​Yidby Gold Outstanding Metallurgical Results​SZL​08:55am AEDT​October Business Update​TG1​10:02am AEDT​Station Creek Copper Update​TGH​10:37am AEDT​2022 AGM Managing Director's Address to Shareholders​TLM​03:44pm AEDT​Replacement Announcement - NSW Exploration​TMK​07:57pm AEDT​Disclosure Document​TSO​09:27am AEDT​Trading Halt​VCD​08:40am AEDT​2022 AGM - Addresses and Presentation​VCX​08:34am AEDT​2022 AGM - Addresses and Presentation​VPR​02:47pm AEDT​Volt Secures 100% EcoQuip Ownership​VPR​09:35am AEDT​Trading Halt​WA1​10:01am AEDT​Suspension from Official Quotation​WA1​09:37am AEDT​West Arunta - Discovery of a Second Mineralised Carbonatite​WCN​09:14am AEDT​Sale of Gardner Dome REE Project​WHF​09:11am AEDT​Share Purchase Plan​WWG​09:54am AEDT​Trading Halt​X64​03:42pm AEDT​Withdrawal of Resolution to approve Executive Chairman LTI O​ZNC​09:27am AEDT​Zenith Drilling Returns Significant Lithium​


----------



## barney (17 November 2022)

10.36am Thursday 17th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AE​10:13:00​​AURORAENER​Second Rig mobilised at Aurora Energy Metals Project​​​​​A4N​08:58:00​​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project Update​​​​​AAC​08:44:00​​AUST AG CO​FY23 Half Year Media Release​​​​​AAC​08:40:00​​AUST AG CO​FY23 Half Year Results - Appendix 4D​​​​​AAU​09:16:00​​ANTILLES​Drilling Confirms Copper Mineralisation at El Pilar, Cuba​​​​​ABY​08:23:00​​ADOREBEAUT​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​​​​​ADO​09:18:00​​ANTEO TECH​Managing Director AGM Presentation​​​​​AIS​09:46:00​​AERISRES​TURBO (JAGUAR OPERATIONS) MINERAL RESOURCE UPDATE​​​​​ALK​08:18:00​​ALKANE​Significant Gold Intercepts Outside Resource at Tomingley​​​​​AR9​08:19:00​​ARCHTIS​archTIS Announces Reduction in Overall Cost Structure​​​​​ASX​08:31:00​​ASX​CHESS Replacement - ASX reassessing, financial derecognition​​​​​AU1​09:35:00​​THE AGENCY​Strategic alliance with MDC Trilogy​​​​​BNO​10:04:00​​BIONOMICS​BNO Announces Pricing of Underwritten Offering of ADS​​​​​BUR​09:38:00​​BURLEY MIN​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​BUR​09:38:00​​BURLEY MIN​Burley to acquire 100% of Canadian & Gascoyne Li Projects​​​​​CAM​09:50:00​​CLIME CAP​Dividend/Distribution - CAM​​​​​CAM​09:49:00​​CLIME CAP​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CGN​09:39:00​​CRATERGOLD​Drilling commenced at Croydon, North Queensland​​​​​CMD​09:44:00​​CASSISUSMI​Pegmatite Swams Mapped at Chenene Lithium Project​​​​​CPM​09:04:00​​COOPERMET​New Ardmore Tenement delivers high grade rock chip results​​​​​CTE​09:56:00​​CRYOSITE​2022 AGM - Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CTT​08:22:00​​CETTIRE​AGM Trading Update - Continued Profitable Growth​​​​​CYM​09:56:00​​CYPRIUMMET​Encouraging RC Drilling Results at the Cue Project​​​​​DM1​09:24:00​​DESERTML​Trading Halt​​​​​DRO​10:05:00​​DRONE​Epirus Invests $3.7 million in DroneShield​​​​​DVL​08:21:00​​DORSAVI​AGM Address by Chairman and CEO Presentation​​​​​E25​09:32:00​​ELEMENT25​Successful A$35 Million Placement to Fund Company Growth​​​​​EEG​08:55:00​​EMPIRE ENE​Longest Ever Beetaloo Horizontal Well Drilled​​​​​EEL​08:54:00​​ENRGELELTD​Exploration Target Defined for Agadez Uranium Project​​​​​EHL​08:24:00​​EMECO HLDG​Managing Directors AGM Address and FY23 Guidance​​​​​EMN​09:30:00​​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Explores Opportunity to Produce HP Manganese in Canada​​​​​EMU​09:57:00​​EMU NL​Applications for Highly Strategic REE Exploration Licences​​​​​EQR​08:50:00​​EQ RES​Drilling Targeting New Discoveries and Potential Expansion​​​​​ERM​08:19:00​​EMMERSON​High Grade Gold and Bismuth at Golden Forty Project in TC​​​​​EVR​08:58:00​​EVRESOURCE​Further High-Grade Results at Christina Project​​​​​FAR​08:39:00​​FAR​Notification of buy-back - FAR​​​​​FAR​08:39:00​​FAR​On-Market Share Buy-Back​​​​​FME​08:18:00​​FUTURE MET​Sulphide Intercepts Define New Target Zone at Panton​​​​​G1A​08:18:00​​GALENA MIN​Abra Construction 92% Complete - First Ore Underground​​​​​GLV​09:43:00​​GLOBALOILG​Placement and Non-Renounceable Rights Issue​​​​​HOR​09:57:00​​HORSESHOE​RC Drilling Commences at Main Zone, Motters and North Dump​​​​​IHL​08:19:00​​INHEALTH​Incannex Development Update for IHL-42X​​​​​IPX​08:50:00​​IPERIONX​Panerai Places Order for Titanium Watch Cases​​​​​JLG​10:06:00​​JOHNS LYNG​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​JLG​10:06:00​​JOHNS LYNG​2022 Annual General Meeting - Group CEO's Address​​​​​JLG​10:05:00​​JOHNS LYNG​2022 Annual General Meeting - CEO Australia's Address​​​​​JLG​10:00:00​​JOHNS LYNG​2022 Annual General Meeting - Chairman's Address​​​​​KIN​10:36:00​​KIN MINING​Trading Halt​​​​​KIN​09:52:00​​KIN MINING​Pause in Trading​​​​​LEG​08:19:00​​LEGEND​3D Seismic Survey Data Acquisition Underway at Octagonal​​​​​LIN​08:44:00​​LINDIAN​Kangankunde Drill Program Progress Report​​​​​LPI​08:23:00​​LITHPOWINT​Lithium Carbonate with 99.92% purity produced from Maricunga​​​​​MAU​09:24:00​​MAGNET RES​High grade thick intersections at Lady Julie projects​​​​​MIN​08:18:00​​MINERALRES​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​MOH​09:55:00​​MOHO RES​Anomalous Lithium at Burracoppin​​​​​MTM​09:44:00​​MTMONGER​Rare Earth Mineralisation East Laverton​​​​​NIM​09:06:00​​NIMYRES​EM Plates Modelled Targeting Nickel Sulphides​​​​​NTI​09:20:00​​NEUROTECH​NTI Receives HREC/TGA Approval for Phase II/III ASD Trial​​​​​NUH​08:18:00​​NUHEARA​NUH Achieves International Medical Device Quality Cert.​​​​​PBL​09:46:00​​PARABELLUM​Metallurgical and Mineral Resource Estimate Progress Update​​​​​PDL​09:55:00​​PENDAL​Pause in Trading​​​​​PDL​08:46:00​​PENDAL​PPT:Revised terms-Scheme of Arrangement and Court update​​​​​PDL​08:45:00​​PENDAL​Update on Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PEX​08:39:00​​PEEL MNG​Investor Presentation November 2022​​​​​PHO​09:47:00​​PHOSCO​90% conversion of inferred to indicated resources at GK​​​​​PNM​09:33:00​​PACIFICNML​Kolosori Project Update​​​​​PNN​08:23:00​​POWERMIN​Xiamen Xiangyu's Successful Bulk-Sample Test Salt Brines​​​​​PNX​09:51:00​​PNX METALS​New gold targets between Fountain Head and Glencoe​​​​​PPT​09:51:00​​PERPETUAL​Pause in Trading​​​​​PPT​08:46:00​​PERPETUAL​Revised terms for Scheme of Arrangement and Court update​​​​​PPT​08:45:00​​PERPETUAL​PDL: Update on Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​PSQ​09:40:00​​PACSMILES​Shareholder Update​​​​​PSQ​09:36:00​​PACSMILES​Performance and Strategy Update​​​​​RNE​09:45:00​​RENUENERGY​Green Hydrogen MOU with Launceston Airport​​​​​RTR​08:58:00​​RUMBLE​Exceptional Metallurgical Results at Earaheedy Project​​​​​S3N​08:56:00​​SENSORE LT​NEW GOLD MINERALISATION FROM FIRST AIRCORE DRILLING​​​​​SBM​08:17:00​​ST.BARBARA​Change of leadership​​​​​SEK​09:43:00​​SEEK​AGM - CEO Presentation incl. Trading & Guidance​​​​​SHL​09:18:00​​SONIC HLTH​Trading Update - Results for 4 months to October 2022​​​​​SNG​10:04:00​​SIRENGOLD​Sams Creek MRE exceeds 800,000oz at higher grade​​​​​SVW​09:37:00​​SEVEN GRP​AGM Addresses and FY23 Guidance Update​​​​​SYA​09:42:00​​SAYONA​Northern Lithium Hub Expands in Major Acquisition​​​​​SYN​09:25:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Trading Halt​​​​​TEM​08:19:00​​TEMPEST​To Demerge Rocky Hill Li and IPO With Nevada Li Acquisition​​​​​TER​10:08:00​​TERRACOM​Dividend/Distribution - TER​​​​​TER​09:53:00​​TERRACOM​Dividend Declaration​​​​​TSO​10:23:00​​TESORO RES​Entitlement Offer Prospectus​​​​​TSO​10:22:00​​TESORO RES​Tesoro secures strategic investment from Gold Fields​​​​​UBI​09:22:00​​UNI BIOSEN​UBI's Cancer Biomarker work gets published by ACS Sensors​​​​​USQ​09:18:00​​US STUDENT​USQ September Quarter Distribution & Asset Manager Update​​​​​WC1​08:33:00​​WESTCOBAR​NT Tenement Desktop Review Indicates Lithium Prospectivity​​​​​WCN​08:18:00​​WHITECLIFF​High Resolution Mag/Rad Survey Underway at Yinnetharra​​​​​WEB​08:21:00​​WEBJET​1H23 Investor Presentation​​​​​WEB​08:21:00​​WEBJET​Webjet Limited returns to pre-pandemic bookings​​​​​WEB​08:21:00​​WEBJET​Appendix 4D and Half-Year Financial Report​​​​​WIA​08:24:00​​WIA​RC drilling results extend gold mineralisation at Kokoseb​​​​​WMG​08:52:00​​WESTERNLTD​Capital Raise to Cornerstone Investor​​​​​YRL​08:17:00​​YANDAL​Encouraging drill results at Mt McClure​​​​​ZGL​10:29:00​​ZICOM​Chairman Address to Shareholders​​​​​ZNC​09:14:00​​ZENITH MIN​Exceptional Metallurgical Results - Earaheedy Zinc​​​​​


----------



## barney (18 November 2022)

Late home from work. Gotta love the Xmas rush

Friday after the Close.


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​ACQ​10:06:00​​ACORN CAP​Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​AGN​09:01:00​​ARGENICA​Safety Review Committee Approves Third Cohort Commencement​​​​​AHQ​09:20:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Renounceable Entitlement Offer Shortfall Placement​​​​​AMI​09:57:00​​AURELIA​Leadership Changes​​​​​APZ​09:14:00​​ASPEN​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​APZ​09:10:00​​ASPEN​2022 AGM Chair's and CEO's Address​​​​​AQD​08:55:00​​AUSQUEST​Hamilton Drilling Update​​​​​ATL​10:22:00​​APOLLO T&L​Court Approves Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​ATR​09:25:00​​ASTRON​Completion of Security Purchase Plan and Shortfall Placement​​​​​ATX​08:19:00​​AMPLIA​Appendix 4D and Financial Report Half Year ended 30 Sep 22​​​​​AU1​09:06:00​​THE AGENCY​Trading Update​​​​​AUT​10:21:00​​AUTECO​Exploration Agreement signed with Ontario First Nation​​​​​AVJ​09:55:00​​AVJ​AGM 2022 - Chairman and Managing Director Addresses​​​​​BDT​08:43:00​​BIRDDOG​Notification of buy-back - BDT​​​​​BDT​08:39:00​​BIRDDOG​BDT announces On-market share buy-back​​​​​BHP​08:42:00​​BHP GROUP​OZ Minerals Board Intends to Recommend BHP's Proposal​​​​​BIT​11:26:00​​BIOTRON​$1.43M R&D rebate received​​​​​BKY​09:07:00​​BERKELEY​Berkeley submits Notification of Investment Dispute​​​​​BPH​14:50:00​​BPH ENERGY​Reinstatement of Security Class to Quotation​​​​​BTH​10:18:00​​BIGTINCAN​Bigtincan Launches Zoom Integration and LiveTiles Update​​​​​BYE​08:44:00​​BYRON ENER​Company Update​​​​​CDR​18:05:00​​CODRUSMIN​Trading Halt​​​​​CML​10:22:00​​CHASE MINE​COMPLETION OF TRANSFORMATIONAL GRAPHITE PROJECT ACQUISITION​​​​​CMO​09:11:00​​COSMOMETAL​Cosmo Commences Maiden RC Drilling at Minjina Prospect​​​​​CPO​12:39:00​​CULPEO​Security Class Suspension from Quotation​​​​​CTT​09:54:00​​CETTIRE​Sale of Shares - Statement​​​​​DRM​14:57:00​​DEMETAL​Director of Resignation on Change of Control​​​​​DUR​08:19:00​​DURATEC​DURATEC PROVIDES FY23 GUIDANCE​​​​​E79​08:19:00​​E79GOLD​Large-Scale Auger Program Underway at Jungar Flats Project​​​​​ESR​09:23:00​​ESTRELLA R​5A Processing and Offtake Agreement Glencore plc​​​​​EVZ​11:35:00​​EVZ LTD​Chairmans Address & Investor Presentation - FY2022​​​​​EXR​09:44:00​​ELIXIR NRG​Nomgon Pilot Flows Gas​​​​​EZZ​17:03:00​​EZZ LIFE​Updated Appendix 4C​​​​​FEG​08:53:00​​FAR EAST​Suspension from Quotation​​​​​FSF​07:30:00​​FONTERRA​Fonterra announces divestment of Chile business​​​​​GBE​09:49:00​​GLOBE MET​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​GBE​09:49:00​​GLOBE MET​Globe receives commitments for $1.55 million placement​​​​​HAV​09:49:00​​HAVILAH​Commencement of OZ Minerals-HAV Strategic Alliance Drilling​​​​​ICR​13:03:00​​INTELICARE​PERS and Multi Resident Capability​​​​​ICS​10:50:00​​ICSGLOBAL​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​IVZ​08:19:00​​INVICTUS​Preliminary Wireline results shows Multiple Potential Zones​​​​​KIN​09:38:00​​KIN MINING​Initial Deep Drilling Highlights Cardinia Growth Potential​​​​​KNG​15:15:00​​KINGMINLTD​Loyalty Options Offer Results and Shortfall Notice​​​​​LIN​18:18:00​​LINDIAN​Kangankunde Drill Program Progress Report - Amended​​​​​LNK​16:33:00​​LINK ADMIN​Link Group announces sale of 10% of its shareholding in PEXA​​​​​LNU​09:10:00​​LINIUSTECH​Trading Halt​​​​​LOV​08:22:00​​LOVISA​AGM Trading Update November 2022​​​​​LVT​10:18:00​​LIVETILES​BTH:Bigtincan Launches Zoom Integration and LiveTiles Update​​​​​MEL​09:18:00​​METGASCO​Vali Project Commissioning Update​​​​​MEL​09:13:00​​METGASCO​VEN: Vali gas field commissioning​​​​​MEZ​07:31:00​​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy monthly operating report for October 2022​​​​​MFB​07:30:00​​MY FOODBAG​My Food Bag confirms dividend and releases HY results​​​​​MKL​13:25:00​​MIGHTYKING​Update on Partnerships with Google LLC and Lion Studios​​​​​MMC​12:39:00​​MITRE​Trading Halt​​​​​MMC​11:44:00​​MITRE​Pause in Trading​​​​​MOQ​14:51:00​​MOQLIMITED​Implementation of Scheme of Arrangement​​​​​MPP​07:31:00​​METROPERF​Metro Performance Glass commences organisational review​​​​​MYG​15:37:00​​MAYFGROUP​Mayfield secures significant manufacturing contract​​​​​NAN​09:23:00​​NANOSONICS​2022 Annual General Meeting Chairman's and CEO's Addresses​​​​​NAN​09:19:00​​NANOSONICS​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​NHF​09:02:00​​NIBHOLDING​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​NRX​09:28:00​​NORONEXLTD​NRX Receives Commitments to Raise $1.5m​​​​​NTO​09:42:00​​NITRO SOFT​Revised Potentia Proposal​​​​​NXL​09:20:00​​NUIX LTD​Chairman and Group CEO Addresses, Trading Update​​​​​NXT​09:58:00​​NEXTDC​AGM - Presentation - PART B​​​​​NXT​09:57:00​​NEXTDC​AGM - Presentation - PART A​​​​​NXT​09:48:00​​NEXTDC​AGM - CEO Statement​​​​​NXT​09:46:00​​NEXTDC​AGM - Chairman's Statement​​​​​NYR​08:21:00​​NYRADA​Nyrada Receives A$1.2M R&D Tax Incentive Rebate​​​​​OLI​14:42:00​​OLIVERS​Oliver's announces Debt Restructuring Plan​​​​​OZL​09:49:00​​OZMINER​HAV:Commencement of OZ Minerals-HAV Strategic Alliance Drill​​​​​OZL​08:42:00​​OZMINER​Revised Proposal from BHP​​​​​PAR​14:06:00​​PARA BIO​Paradigm Receives $7.4m R&D Tax Incentive Refund​​​​​PFE​08:19:00​​PANTERA​Hellcat and Frederick exploration update​​​​​RGL​09:51:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Mt Holland Lithium Exploration Progress​​​​​RIO​08:28:00​​RIO TINTO​Update on Transaction with Turquoise Hill Resources​​​​​RLF​08:20:00​​RLFAGTECH​RLF expands SE Asian presence and opens Vietnam office​​​​​RSH​08:19:00​​RESPIRI​Minnesota Lung Centre select wheezo and RMP for pilot prog.​​​​​SEN​10:40:00​​SENETAS​AGM Address by Chairman and CEO Presentation​​​​​SFR​09:42:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire Entitlement Offer Investor Presentation​​​​​SFR​09:42:00​​SANDFIRE​Sandfire Announces Entitlement Offer​​​​​SFR​09:15:00​​SANDFIRE​Trading Halt​​​​​SGI​14:26:00​​STEALTH​SGI AGM Presentation​​​​​SGI​14:14:00​​STEALTH​Chairman's AGM Address to Shareholders​​​​​SKT​08:52:00​​SKY NET TV​Trading Halt​​​​​SPZ​09:53:00​​SMART PARK​AGM Presentation​​​​​STA​08:20:00​​STRANDLINE​Commercial Production of HMC achieved at Coburn Project​​​​​SYN​15:12:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Formal request for removal from the Official List of the ASX​​​​​TBA​09:59:00​​TOMBOLA​Tombola Advances to 100% Ownership of Golden Mile​​​​​TBN​08:31:00​​TAMBORAN​Tamboran Resources Limited 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​TTT​08:21:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic launches new D623 System​​​​​VBC​10:28:00​​VERBRECL​Project Update​​​​​VEN​09:18:00​​VINENERGY​MEL: Vali Project Commissioning Update​​​​​VEN​09:13:00​​VINENERGY​Vali gas field commissioning​​​​​VN8​09:52:00​​VONEXLTD​Vonex Earns $250k through Royalty Sale Milestone​​​​​VSR​09:25:00​​VOLTAIC​Rare Earth Update - Drill planning underway​​​​​WA1​09:34:00​​WA1 RES​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​WA1​09:34:00​​WA1 RES​Corporate Presentation​​​​​WA1​09:34:00​​WA1 RES​Capital Raising to Advance Niobium-REE Discoveries​​​​​WFL​17:20:00​​WELLFULLYL​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​WFL​17:20:00​​WELLFULLYL​Board Update - Appointment of Andy Wortlock as NE Director​​​​​WNX​08:41:00​​WELLNEX​Trading Update​​​​​WR1​08:18:00​​WINSOME​Prospectus​​​​​YPB​09:50:00​​YPB GROUP​YPB Executes Convertible Note Agreement​​​​​


----------



## barney (21 November 2022)

2pm Monday 21st Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AE​09:17:00​​AURORAENER​Trading Halt​​​​​360​10:09:00​​LIFE360​Trading Halt​​​​​360​09:50:00​​LIFE360​Pause in Trading​​​​​ADN​10:02:00​​ANDROMEDA​Binding Offtake Agreement for Great White Concrete Additives​​​​​AMS​10:36:00​​ATOMOS​Results of Retail Offer​​​​​ARU​11:18:00​​ARAFURA​Access authorities granted for Nolans Project​​​​​AS2​08:24:00​​ASKARI MET​Uis Lithium Project RC Drilling Program Underway​​​​​ATL​12:47:00​​APOLLO T&L​Scheme of Arrangement Becomes Effective​​​​​AUA​09:08:00​​AUDEARA​Trading Halt​​​​​AUQ​09:06:00​​ALARA RES​Al Wash-hi Majaza Copper Project Construction Progress​​​​​AUZ​09:02:00​​AUST MINES​Trading Halt​​​​​AVM​08:36:00​​ADVANCE​JORC Exploration Target-Garnet Creek Copper Project, Idaho​​​​​BAT​11:56:00​​BATTMIN​IP geophysics defines priority high-grade gold targets​​​​​BCA​08:26:00​​BLK CANYON​Mining Lease Application submitted for Flanagan Bore​​​​​BLG​09:16:00​​BLUGLASS​BLG Demonstrates Feasible Reliability of Laser Diodes​​​​​BLU​09:50:00​​BLUEENERGY​Sapphire Pilot production testing update​​​​​BLU​09:28:00​​BLUEENERGY​Operations Update - Completion of drilling at Sapphire Pilot​​​​​BML​09:38:00​​BOABMETALS​GNG: Preferred Tenderer - Sorby Hills Lead-Silver Project​​​​​BML​09:24:00​​BOABMETALS​GRES Selected for Sorby Hills Process Plant​​​​​BRK​08:24:00​​BROOKSIDE​Juanita Well Operations Update​​​​​BSX​09:43:00​​BLACKSTONE​Ta Khoa Drilling Update​​​​​BTR​10:02:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Brightstar Resources Investor Presentation​​​​​CAV​08:24:00​​CARNAVALE​Maiden RC drilling to commence at Ora Banda Gold Project​​​​​CHK​08:42:00​​COHIBA​Cohiba Share Purchase Plan targeting up to $2 million​​​​​CHM​10:14:00​​CHIMERIC​Exclusive license agreement with CWRU for CORE-NK platform​​​​​CHR​09:17:00​​CHARGER​Drilling Approval & Increased Land Position at Lake Johnston​​​​​CPH​09:27:00​​CRESO​HHI: Scheme implementation deed executed​​​​​CU6​09:50:00​​CLARITY PH​IND approval from the FDA for theranostic SAR-Bombesin trial​​​​​CWX​08:26:00​​CARAWINE​BCA: Mining Lease Application submitted for Flanagan Bore​​​​​CXM​10:50:00​​CENTREX​First International Export of Phosphate Rock​​​​​CZR​09:37:00​​COZIRONRES​Final assays identify DSO outside Resource at Robe Mesa​​​​​DCN​09:17:00​​DACIANGOLD​KIN: Kin Moves to 7.34% of Dacian Gold​​​​​DDT​09:58:00​​DATADOT​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​DM1​09:41:00​​DESERTML​DM1 raises $2.5m to expand drilling on its REE discovery​​​​​DRE​08:22:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Broad, High-Grade Assays at Yin REE Discovery​​​​​DSK​08:52:00​​DUSK​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​DSK​08:51:00​​DUSK​2022 AGM Chair and CEO Addresses​​​​​DUN​09:03:00​​DUNDAS​Exploration Update - Diamond Drilling at Central Target​​​​​ECT​09:18:00​​ENVIRON​Re-release - ECT to commence Panasonic H2 Fuel Cell trial​​​​​ENT​08:52:00​​ENT METALS​High Grade Lithium Soils at Bullfinch North​​​​​EVR​08:19:00​​EVRESOURCE​Confirmed Copper-Silver Zones at Don Enrique​​​​​FAL​09:40:00​​FALCON​High-grade Gold Confirmed in Assays at Viking​​​​​FDR​08:24:00​​FINDER​Resource Report​​​​​FRS​09:38:00​​FORREST​Phae 1 Lithium Drilling Program Complete​​​​​GBZ​09:53:00​​GBMRESOURC​Malmsbury Project Exploration Update​​​​​GMN​11:29:00​​GOLDMOUNTN​Gold Mountain Exercises Option over 20% of Brazil Lithium JV​​​​​GNG​09:38:00​​GR ENGIN​Preferred Tenderer - Sorby Hills Lead-Silver Project​​​​​GNG​09:24:00​​GR ENGIN​BML: GRES Selected for Sorby Hills Process Plant​​​​​GPR​08:22:00​​GEO PAC​High grade drilling hits adjacent to Kulumadau pit shell​​​​​HE8​09:10:00​​HELIOS​Presidio Project Update​​​​​HHI​09:27:00​​H HOUSE​Scheme implementation deed executed​​​​​ICL​09:48:00​​ICENIGOLD​Significant Gold Discovery at Guyer​​​​​IMS​08:38:00​​IMPELUS​Heads of Agreement and Proposed Voluntary Delisting​​​​​IXC​08:18:00​​INVEX THER​First Patient Randomised in IIH EVOLVE Phase III Trial​​​​​JXT​10:11:00​​JAXSTALTD​Jaxsta pre-launch of Vinyl.com​​​​​JXT​10:01:00​​JAXSTALTD​Pause in Trading​​​​​K2F​08:23:00​​K2FLYTD​Rio Tinto to Expand Mineral Resource Governance Suite​​​​​KCC​08:19:00​​KINCORACOP​121 Mining Investment London Presentation​​​​​KIN​09:17:00​​KIN MINING​Kin Moves to 7.34% of Dacian Gold​​​​​KTA​08:20:00​​KRAKATOA​KTA Delivers Maiden Rare Earth Mineral Resource at Tower​​​​​LDX​10:17:00​​LUMOS​LDX signs agreement to raise $8m & announces General Meeting​​​​​LEX​08:20:00​​LEFROYEXP​Burns Drill Out Update- Multiple Broad Cu-Au Intersections​​​​​LGM​08:54:00​​LEGACY MIN​New High-Grade Gold Assays Returned Across Bauloora​​​​​LGP​08:48:00​​LITTLEGRN​Prospectus​​​​​LGP​08:45:00​​LITTLEGRN​Share Purchase Plan open to eligible shareholders​​​​​LGP​08:45:00​​LITTLEGRN​Update Four 20 Pharma and French trial extension​​​​​LKE​09:41:00​​LAKE RES​Lake Resources Provided Kachi Project Update​​​​​LLI​08:24:00​​LOYALLITH​Loyal expands Trieste Lithium Project Land Holding​​​​​LLO​08:25:00​​LION ONE​LLO Extends URW3 Lode at Tuvatu​​​​​LME​08:25:00​​LIMEADE​New three-year customer contract - UPMC Health Plan, Inc.​​​​​LTR​09:45:00​​LIONTOWN​2022 ESG Report​​​​​MEU​08:24:00​​MARMOTA​Aurora Tank and Comet Gold - Drilling has started​​​​​MGV​09:10:00​​MUSGRAVE​Encouraging Gold Intercepts Continue at Big Sky​​​​​MHK​09:40:00​​METALHAWK​FAL: High-grade Gold Confirmed in Assays at Viking​​​​​MI6​08:22:00​​MINERAL260​Major drilling campaign underway at Moora and Koojan​​​​​MRQ​09:26:00​​MRG METALS​Trading Halt​​​​​NEW​13:34:00​​NEW ENERGY​Return of Capital - NEW​​​​​NEW​09:29:00​​NEW ENERGY​U.S. Asset Sale Completion​​​​​NVA​10:23:00​​NOVA MIN​Global Gold Fund Leads A$30m (US$20m) Funding Package​​​​​OAR​08:22:00​​OAR RES​OAR completes sale of non-core Bramfield Iron Ore Project​​​​​ODY​08:51:00​​ODYSSEYGL​Wide Oxide Gold Mineralisation Above High Grade Shoot​​​​​PAC​09:44:00​​PACCURRENT​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​PGO​09:23:00​​PACGOLD​Alice River Gold System Continues to Grow​​​​​PL8​09:09:00​​PLATO INMX​Share Purchase Plan​​​​​PL8​09:04:00​​PLATO INMX​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​PLY​09:56:00​​PLAYSIDE​Trading Halt​​​​​PME​10:28:00​​PROMEDICUS​AGM Presentation - 2022​​​​​POS​09:11:00​​POSEIDON​Positive Black Swan Feasibility Study​​​​​PPL​09:27:00​​PUREPROFIL​2022 Annual General Meeting - Address and Presentation​​​​​PV1​09:43:00​​PROVARIS​Tiwi H2 Appointments and Early Works Program for EIS​​​​​QBE​08:27:00​​QBE INSUR​Performance Update​​​​​QFE​08:31:00​​QUICKFEE​2022 AGM - Address, Presentation and Business Update​​​​​RAD​09:24:00​​RADIOPHARM​Security Class Suspension from Quotation RADO​​​​​RAG​08:20:00​​RAGNAR​Assays Confirm Ni-Cu-Co Mineralisation​​​​​RAS​08:19:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Update​​​​​RC1​09:17:00​​REDCASTLE​Further Shallow RC Drilling Results at Redcastle​​​​​RDS​08:23:00​​REDSTONE​Outstanding High-Grade Copper at Redstone's Tollu Project​​​​​RED​08:23:00​​RED 5 LTD​King of the Hills on track for commercial production​​​​​RNE​09:31:00​​RENUENERGY​Trading Halt​​​​​ROG​09:09:00​​RED SKY​Innamincka - Yarrow 3 Well Fraccing has Commenced​​​​​RRL​08:22:00​​REGIS​Biannual Exploration Update​​​​​SDI​13:18:00​​SDI​FDA approves new amalgam alternative product​​​​​SFR​09:00:00​​SANDFIRE​Successful Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​SHP​08:56:00​​SOUTH HARZ​Kullstedt Exploration Licence Extension Granted​​​​​STX​08:20:00​​STRIKE ENE​West Erregulla Resource Potential​​​​​SXG​09:06:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​SXG Drills 305.8 m @ 2.4 AuEq (1.6 g/t Au, 0.5% Sb)​​​​​SXG​08:34:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​SYN​09:09:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay Production Update​​​​​TBA​09:28:00​​TOMBOLA​Potential Further Confirmed at Mt Scheelite​​​​​TD1​09:43:00​​TALI DIGI​Strategic Placement and Entitlement Offer​​​​​TG1​09:30:00​​TECHGEN​Pilbara Ni-Cu-PGE Acquisition​​​​​TMB​09:26:00​​TAMBOURAH​L-C-T Pegmatites Exploration Expanded at Russian Jack​​​​​TMK​10:15:00​​TMKENERGY​2D Seismic Survey and Pilot Well Program Update​​​​​TMS​09:18:00​​TENNANT​Drilling Doubles Strike Length of Bluebird Copper-Gold​​​​​TMX​08:21:00​​TERRAIN​Rare Earths 2023 Exploration Planning Commenced Lort River​​​​​TOE​08:24:00​​TORO ENERG​Gold intersected at Dusty Nickel Project​​​​​TPD​10:15:00​​TALONENERG​TMK:2D Seismic Survey and Pilot Well Program Update​​​​​TTT​13:45:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​UBI​12:50:00​​UNI BIOSEN​UBI receives $3.9M under the R&D Tax Incentive Rebate​​​​​VBS​09:13:00​​VECTUS BIO​Trading Halt​​​​​VMS​09:25:00​​VENTUREMIN​Venture drilling at a new high priority REE-Tin target​​​​​WBE​09:51:00​​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Energy Announces Rex-4 brought online​​​​​WGO​08:20:00​​WARREGO​STX: West Erregulla Resource Potential​​​​​WIN​12:54:00​​WIDGIE​Upgrade to Armstrong Mineral Resource​​​​​WRK​12:10:00​​WRKRLTD​Agreements to enable Link to provide Wrkr Solutions to Funds​​​​​WSI​09:39:00​​WESTSTARIN​SIMPEC receives $11.5M of new awards and contract extensions​​​​​ZLD​09:29:00​​ZELIRATHER​Partial Receipt and variation of Health House loan​​​​​ZLD​08:41:00​​ZELIRATHER​ZLD Completes Enrolment for Diabetic Nerve Pain Drug Trial​​​​​


----------



## barney (22 November 2022)

10.30am Tuesday 22nd Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​1AD​09:12:00​​ADALTA​Chair address and CEO presentation to AGM​​​​​29M​08:25:00​​29METALS​Golden Grove Studies​​​​​360​09:13:00​​LIFE360​Life360 completes A$50M placement​​​​​AHN​09:50:00​​ATHENA RES​Non-Renounceable Issue​​​​​AM7​09:16:00​​ARCADIALTD​Lithium confirmed at Madube Pan with 44% thicker clay unit​​​​​ARL​08:22:00​​ARDEARES​Eastern Goldfields Projects Exploration Update​​​​​ARV​08:24:00​​ARTEMIS​Technical Director Appointment, CEO and Directorate Changes​​​​​ASO​09:53:00​​ASTONMIN​Bardwell Continues to Deliver Extensive Ni-Co​​​​​AUA​09:40:00​​AUDEARA​Audeara Raises A$2.8m via Placement to Strategic Investor​​​​​AUT​08:21:00​​AUTECO​Bonanza intersection of 1,020g/t gold outside Resource​​​​​AW1​09:46:00​​AWMETALS​New Copper Targets at Copper Warrior​​​​​AXE​08:36:00​​ARCHER MAT​Supercomputers validate 12CQ qubit material uniqueness​​​​​AZL​09:23:00​​ARIZONA​Commencement of Definitive Feasibility Study at Big Sandy​​​​​BAP​08:35:00​​BAPCOR LTD​BAPCOR INVESTOR DAY PRESENTATION​​​​​BEZ​08:24:00​​BESRAGOLD​Exceptional High and Bonanza Grade Gold Intercepts Bekajang​​​​​BKW​09:41:00​​BRICKWORKS​AGM Presentation 2022 and notes​​​​​BKW​09:38:00​​BRICKWORKS​AGM and Trading Update​​​​​BNO​09:17:00​​BIONOMICS​BNO Announces Closure of US$5m Offering in the US​​​​​BOD​09:54:00​​BOD AUST​Bod Softgel offers outstanding bioavailability​​​​​BSL​09:33:00​​BLUESCOPE​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​BSL​09:33:00​​BLUESCOPE​MD&CEO's AGM Address to Shareholders​​​​​BSL​09:33:00​​BLUESCOPE​BlueScope AGM trading update - confirms prior guidance​​​​​BST​09:00:00​​BESTLESS​Trading update​​​​​CNR​09:02:00​​CANNON RES​Kedalion Declares its Takeover Offer Unconditional​​​​​COD​08:24:00​​CODAMINLTD​Mining Study Marks Key Breakthrough at Elizabeth Creek​​​​​CPH​10:29:00​​CRESO​Creso is no longer the subject of ASIC Investigation​​​​​CPH​10:00:00​​CRESO​Pause in trading​​​​​CPT​08:32:00​​CIPHERPT​Cleansing Prospectus​​​​​CPV​09:26:00​​CLEARVUE​Retirement of Executive Chairman​​​​​CY5​08:18:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Prospectus​​​​​DEG​09:33:00​​DEGREY​New AC and RC results in intrusion at Antwerp​​​​​EL8​08:20:00​​ELEVATEURA​Koppies Mineralisation Increased to Over 19 km​​​​​EM2​10:17:00​​EAGLE MML​Trading Halt​​​​​EM2​10:01:00​​EAGLE MML​Pause in trading​​​​​EMN​09:42:00​​EUROMNGNSE​EMN Australian NDR Presentation - Nov 2022​​​​​EMT​09:42:00​​EMETALS​Beryl Well Exploration Update​​​​​FDR​08:22:00​​FINDER​Completion of Dana Farmouts​​​​​FIJ​10:00:00​​FIJI KAVA​Pause in Trading​​​​​FLC​08:28:00​​FLUENCE​Investor Presentation​​​​​FLC​08:28:00​​FLUENCE​Strategic Wins and Organizational Improvements​​​​​GDF​09:42:00​​GARDAPRGRP​Dividend/Distribution - GDF​​​​​GLN​09:41:00​​GALANLITH​Flow Rate Data Continues to Support 4ktpa LCE Pilot Plant​​​​​GRE​08:21:00​​GTMETALS​Update on Testing Targets at Whundo Cu-Zn Project​​​​​GRL​09:01:00​​GODOLPHIN​Exploration update Yeoval, Goodrich and Burra Road​​​​​GT1​08:29:00​​GREENTECH​Highest Grade Intercept to Date at Root Project 4.06% Li2O​​​​​HMX​08:23:00​​HAMMER​High Grade Copper Confirmed at South Hope​​​​​HXG​09:24:00​​HEXAGON​Drilling High Priority Targets Completed at McIntosh Project​​​​​IGL​09:14:00​​IVEGROUP​Chief Executive Officer's Presentation - 2022 AGM​​​​​IGL​09:06:00​​IVEGROUP​Executive Chairman's Review - Annual General Meeting 2022​​​​​IGN​09:54:00​​IGNITE​AGM CEO Presenrtation​​​​​IPD​10:12:00​​IMPEDIMED​ImpediMed Announces Management Reorganisation​​​​​IVR​09:00:00​​INVESTIGAT​Paris Resource Drilling to Start and Investor Update​​​​​K2F​08:20:00​​K2FLYTD​Mineral Resources Engages K2F Resource Governance Solutions​​​​​KIN​08:24:00​​KIN MINING​Investor Update​​​​​LNK​09:04:00​​LINK ADMIN​Explanatory Memorandum - PEXA in-specie distribution​​​​​LNU​10:14:00​​LINIUSTECH​Linius Raises $631,500​​​​​LPD​08:56:00​​LEPIDICO​Annual General Meeting Corporate Update​​​​​LPD​08:43:00​​LEPIDICO​Phase 1 Economics Updated and Improved​​​​​LYK​08:20:00​​LYKOSMETAL​Exploration Update​​​​​M3M​08:22:00​​M3MINING​Victoria Bore magnetic and radiometric survey data received​​​​​MAQ​08:25:00​​MA TELECOM​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​MRC​09:44:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing Date​​​​​NOV​08:23:00​​NOVATTI​$12.8m Special Dividend Received​​​​​NWE​08:22:00​​NORWEST​Presentation to the AGM November 2022​​​​​NYM​09:41:00​​NARRYER​High grade intercept at Rocky Gully REE Prospect​​​​​OZM​09:22:00​​OZAURUM​Diamond Drilling Confirms Significant Gold Mineralisation​​​​​PAM​09:47:00​​PA METALS​Exceptional Ore Sorting Test-Work Results Confirmed​​​​​PAR​09:21:00​​PARA BIO​Paradigm CEO steps down & Appointment of MD​​​​​PG1​09:15:00​​PEARGLOBAL​Trading Halt​​​​​PLY​09:26:00​​PLAYSIDE​Mixed Reality Game Development Partnership with Meta​​​​​PNN​08:29:00​​POWERMIN​Highly encouraging first drillhole Salta Lithium Project​​​​​PNV​09:12:00​​POLYNOVO​Trading Halt​​​​​QML​09:25:00​​QMINES​Resource Increases by 104% at Mt Chalmers Project​​​​​REC​09:15:00​​RECHARGE​Assays Confirm Additional Mineralisation at Brandy Hill Sth​​​​​RPL​10:29:00​​REGALPTNRS​Shaw and Partners Conference Presentation​​​​​SBW​09:04:00​​SHEKEL​Trading Halt​​​​​SHV​09:05:00​​SELECT​FY2022 Full Year Results Announcement​​​​​SHV​09:03:00​​SELECT​FY2022 Full Year Results Announcement​​​​​SHV​08:54:00​​SELECT​Appendix 4E and FY2022 Annual Report​​​​​SKT​10:03:00​​SKY NET TV​Capital Return to Shareholders Implemented​​​​​SLA​10:20:00​​SILK LASER​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​STN​09:37:00​​SATURN MET​Rights Issue Offer Document​​​​​STN​09:36:00​​SATURN MET​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue​​​​​TIE​08:58:00​​TIETTO​Tietto Focuses on Resource Growth at 3.45Moz Abujar Project​​​​​TMZ​09:38:00​​THOMSONRES​Critical Minerals and High-Tech Metals Activation Fund Grant​​​​​TNE​08:59:00​​TECH ONE​TNE FY22 Results Presentation​​​​​TNE​08:57:00​​TECH ONE​TechnologyOne SaaS ARR up 43% and Profit up 22%​​​​​TNE​08:57:00​​TECH ONE​Preliminary Final Report​​​​​TRA​07:40:00​​TURNERS​TRA Interim Dividend Distribution​​​​​TRA​07:39:00​​TURNERS​TRA HY23 Results Presentation​​​​​TRA​07:39:00​​TURNERS​TRA HY23 Results announcement​​​​​TRA​07:38:00​​TURNERS​TRA Interim Financial Report​​​​​WRM​09:59:00​​WHITEROCK​Thomson Resources Awarded NSW Government Grant​​​​​


----------



## barney (23 November 2022)

10.38pm Wednesday 23rd Nov


CodeTimeNameHeading1AE9:28amAURORAENERUranium Resource Up 34% to 50.6Mlb, Maiden Measured Resource92E9:36am92ENERGYAdditional High-Grade Uranium Assays returned from the GMZAAJ8:51amARUMA RESFirst Assays From Mt Deans Confirm Lithium & Rubidium GradesABA9:45amAUSWIDE2022 Annual General Meeting PresentationABA9:41amAUSWIDEChairman's Address to ShareholdersABP9:16amABACUSFY22 Annual General Meeting Addresses and PresentationABX10:13amABXGROUPMaiden REE Resource EstimateACR8:22amACRUXChairman and CEO address to AGMADD8:24amADAVALEApproval Received for Drilling Lake Surprise Uranium ProjectAGE8:22amSamphire Resource Drilling- highest grade results so farAGR8:37amAGUIA RESHigh-grade Copper Intercepts Confirm Copper Resource ModelART9:46amAIRTASKERAGM PresentationAZS8:21amAZURE MINSHighest Grade Nickel Intersection to Date From RidgelineBIM8:18amBINDIMETALMaiden Drill Program Wrapped UpBPH8:16amBPH ENERGYResponse to ASX Price QueryBRB8:31amBREAKERDrilling at Bombora continues to deliver high grade resultsBRI8:27amBIG RIVERAppointment of new Chief Executive OfficerBRK8:18amBROOKSIDESecond SWISH AOI Well Pays OutBSA10:25amBSA AUSTBSA announces the divestment of APS MaintainBUR8:28amBURLEY MINBurley Presentation - RIU Resurgence ConferenceCAA8:56amCAPRALProfit GuidanceCCZ8:19amCASTILLOCOAssays verify extensive shallow REE discovery at Broken HillCDR9:24amCODRUSMINCodrus Secures Large Scale Niobium Rich REE Project in WACHN8:38amCHALICEOutstanding Wide High-Grade Intersections Nth of GonnevilleCPO9:56amCULPEODrilling intersects 169m @ 1.08% Cu grades up to 3.56% CuCPT9:49amCIPHERPTCompletion of Excite IT AcquisitionCXL9:18amCALIXCalix and CEMEX working towards decarbonisationCXM9:43amCENTREXArdmore Phosphate Project Stage 1.5 UpdateDEX9:04amDUKEEXPLORUpdate on Proposed Acquisition of Qld Copper AssetsDRE8:32amDREDNOUGHTMultiple, Large Scale REE-Nb-Ti-P CarbonatitesE798:20amE79GOLDMultiple Gold Hits Over 3g/t in Aircore Drilling - LavertonEM210:24amEAGLE MMLEagle Raises $5M Initiates Share Purchase Plan OfferEMD10:00amEMYRIALPlacement completion and secondary trading noticeEPX9:52amEPT GLOBALTrading HaltFDR8:20amFINDERInvestor PresentationGAL8:27amGALILEOHighest Rhodium Grades to Date From Diamond DrillingGAS9:12amSTATE GASRougemont Production Test CommencedGNG9:32amGR ENGINFY22 Annual General Meeting PresentationHMC7:30amHOMECO LTDHMC Capital Launches New Options OfferHMC7:30amHOMECO LTDAGM 2022 PresentationHMC7:30amHOMECO LTDAGM 2022 Chair and CEO AddressHMC7:30amHOMECO LTDSusan Roberts Appointed to HMC Capital BoardHMD8:30amHERAMEDRamsay Affiliated Melbourne Mothers Practice Adopts HeraCAREICR8:18amINTELICAREUnderwritten Entitlement Offer to Raise $2.21mICR8:17amINTELICAREEntitlement Offer ProspectusIMI9:19amINFINITYStrategic acquisition of tenements in East PilbaraIRI8:23amINT RESRCH2022 AGM Chairman CFO & CEO AddressIRI8:19amINT RESRCH2022 AGM PresentationJAY9:31amJAYRIDE2022 AGM PresentationLDX8:52amLUMOSLumos Secures Two Service Agreements With HologicLEX9:00amLEFROYEXPBurns Drill Update 2 - Outstanding Gold IntersectionLRD9:28amLORDRESSignificant Lithium Mineral Anomalies at Horse RocksM2M10:00amMTMALCOLMRC Drilling Completed at DumbartonMAH8:20amMACMAHONCannacord Genuity Investor RoundtableMAH8:20amMACMAHONNOTICE OF AWARD TALISON GREENBUSHES LITHIUM PROJECTMGV9:08amMUSGRAVETrading HaltMMC10:20amMITREReinstatement to QuotationMMC10:20amMITREMMC to Acquire Prospective Lithium Tenements & PlacementMP19:52amMEGAPORTAGM Addresses from the Chairman and CEOMRQ10:02amMRG METALSPlacement and Entitlement OfferMSB8:54amMESOBLASTLong-Term Survival for Acute GvHD Treatment with RemestemcelMSB8:49amMESOBLASTMSB Q1 Financial Results and Operational HighlightsMSB8:36amMESOBLASTFirst Quarter Financial Results on Form 6-KNET9:27amNETLINKZNetlinkz Enters Global Reseller Agreement with SpaceXNSB8:23amNEUROSCIENAppointment of Interim CEONWC9:11amNEWWORLDRNew high-priority drill targets along strike from AntlerOAR8:25amOAR RESTenements Granted for Highly Prospective WA Lithium ProjectOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTNZX Distribution NoticeOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTNZX Results AnnouncementOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTInvestor PresentationOCA7:31amOCEA HEALTMedia ReleaseOCA7:30amOCEA HEALTHalf Yearly Report and AccountsOPN9:30amOPPENNEGOpenn Signs First North American Subscription AgreementORR8:34amORECORPFurther Drilling Builds Resource Growth PotentialPAM9:49amPA METALSReung Kiet Lithium Project - Drilling UpdatePCK10:24amPAINCHEKAGM CEO PresentationPEC9:41amPERPET RESBeharra Environmental Approval UpdatePNM10:05amPACIFICNMLUpdated Kolosori Resource Estimate Delivers Increased NickelPNV8:57amPOLYNOVOCompletion of $30m Institutional PlacementPPE8:36amPEOPLEINFRResponse to Press Speculation Regarding a Strategic ReviewPPY9:56amPAPYRUSChairman's Address to ShareholdersPVE8:39amPO VALLEYPVE to start PM-1 gas plant & pipeline construction worksQAN8:32amQANTASQantas Group Market UpdateRAC10:30amRACEONCOPositive Pre-IND Guidance from FDA on ZantreneRCR9:21amRINCONRESMineralisation Outcropping at Pokali, West AruntaRDN8:21amRAIDEN RESHigh-grade Ni-Cu-PGE intercepts at B2 depositREE9:54amRARE XCUMMINS RANGE RARE EARTH AND PHOSPHATE PROJECT UPDATERLT9:13amRENERGENSuccessful Capital RaiseRMY10:00amRMA GLOBALChairman's and CEO's address to ShareholdersRNE10:22amRENUENERGYReNu Energy Completes Capital RaiseROG9:54amRED SKYInnamincka - Yarrow 3 Well Fraccing CompletedSBW9:33amSHEKELShekel Brainweigh sells Healthweigh scales product lineSIQ8:50amSMARTGROUPNSW Health contract and earnings updateSKO7:33amSERKOSerko FY23 Half-Year Results AnnouncementSNS10:16amSENSEN2022 AGM PresentationSPA9:17amSPACETALKRestructure of Loan Facility and Rights Issue LaunchSRI8:29amSIPA RESPaterson North Drilling ResultsSWF8:49amSELFWEALTHSWF FY22 AGM - Chair Address & CEO presentationTLG8:21amTALGAGROUPEIB appraising up to EU300m for Vittangi Anode ProjectTOR8:20amTORQUE METTorque Expands Paris Gold/Nickel FootprintTWR8:35amTOWERTower announces positive FY22 resultVBS9:56amVECTUS BIOVectus - $3.5 million placementVHT8:15amVOLPARAHalf Year Results Investor PresentationVHT8:14amVOLPARAAppendix 4DVTX9:00amVERTEXMINReward Resource Update Vertex Resource Base at 485koz AuWGX8:54amWESTGOLDBig Bell Expansion StudyXF18:57amXREFXref acquires employee engagement platform, Voice Project


----------



## barney (24 November 2022)

11.20am Thursday 24th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​3DA​10:33:00​​AMAEROINT​2022 AGM Chairman's and CEO's Addresses​​​​​AFL​08:26:00​​AF LEGAL​Termination of proposed merger with GTC Legal Group​​​​​AFP​07:33:00​​AFT PHARM​221124 Interim results FY23H1 App 2 amended​​​​​AFP​07:31:00​​AFT PHARM​221124 Interim results FY23H1 presentation​​​​​AFP​07:31:00​​AFT PHARM​221124 Interim results FY23H1 interim report​​​​​AFP​07:31:00​​AFT PHARM​221124 Interim results FY23H1 App 2​​​​​AFP​07:31:00​​AFT PHARM​221124 Interim results FY23H1 release​​​​​AGL​09:06:00​​AGL ENERGY​Torrens B closure​​​​​AHQ​08:16:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Bonus Issue​​​​​AHX​08:23:00​​APIAM​Managing Director's Address to the Annual General Meeting​​​​​ALM​08:20:00​​ALMAMETALS​Drilling Progress at the Briggs Copper Project​​​​​AME​09:50:00​​ALTOMETALS​Exceptional 25m @7.5 g/t gold intersection from Indomitable​​​​​ANX​08:17:00​​ANAXMETALS​Whim Creek Copper Project - Permitting and DFS Update​​​​​AOU​09:38:00​​AUROCH MIN​High Grade Lithium Discovered At Nepean​​​​​ARL​08:15:00​​ARDEARES​Kalgoorlie Nickel Project - ESG Accreditation​​​​​ARR​09:42:00​​ARAREEARTH​Halleck Creek Drilling Update​​​​​AUN​08:59:00​​AURUMIN​Sandstone Footprint Expanded​​​​​AUN​08:17:00​​AURUMIN​WSR: Secures Mindoolah Lithium & Gold Project divests​​​​​AX8​09:22:00​​ACCELERATE​Large Pegmatites Identified at East Pilbara Lithium Project​​​​​BC8​08:17:00​​BLACK CAT​High-Grade Au-Cu-Sb-Ag-Pb Resource at Paulsens​​​​​BCA​09:26:00​​BLK CANYON​Mineral Resources increase by 64% at Flanagan Bore​​​​​BCN​08:29:00​​BEACON MIN​Beacon to Pay Fully Franked Dividend​​​​​BGL​08:20:00​​BELLEVUE​Further positive grade control results​​​​​BIT​10:04:00​​BIOTRON​Rights Issue Closed​​​​​BIT​09:46:00​​BIOTRON​Supplementary Prospectus​​​​​BLG​09:07:00​​BLUGLASS​BLG Enters Collaboration Agreement with Ganvix​​​​​BML​09:51:00​​BOABMETALS​Trading Halt​​​​​BMT​09:28:00​​BEAMTREEHD​Annual General Meeting Addresses and Presentation​​​​​BRK​08:17:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Operations Update​​​​​CAZ​09:26:00​​CAZALY RES​Maiden Resource Estimate - Bommie Copper Deposit​​​​​CBY​08:19:00​​CANTERBURY​Drilling Progress at the Briggs Copper Project​​​​​CE1​10:23:00​​CALIMA​Q4 Drilling Operations Update​​​​​CPM​09:10:00​​COOPERMET​King Solomon Cu-Au continues to grow​​​​​CRR​09:45:00​​CRITICAL​Trading Halt​​​​​CU6​08:59:00​​CLARITY PH​Managing Director's Presentation to AGM​​​​​CU6​08:49:00​​CLARITY PH​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CWX​09:26:00​​CARAWINE​BCA:Mineral Resources increase by 64% at Flanagan Bore​​​​​ECT​09:39:00​​ENVIRON​ECT signs MoU for Waste Innovation Hub Development at BM​​​​​EDE​09:54:00​​EDEN INNOV​Eden India - Market Update​​​​​EGL​09:38:00​​ENVN GROUP​FY23 Trading Update​​​​​ELS​08:41:00​​ELSIGHT​Elsight selected for US$450K grant​​​​​ENX​09:04:00​​ENEGEX​Mineralisation and Ni-Cu-PGE Potential at Hart Project​​​​​EPX​11:03:00​​EPT GLOBAL​Equity Raise Presentation​​​​​EPX​10:59:00​​EPT GLOBAL​EP&T Targets $5.0M Entitlement Offer and Placement​​​​​EVN​08:57:00​​EVOLUTION​Significant New Copper-Gold Extensions at Ernest Henry​​​​​EWC​09:40:00​​ENERGY WLD​Trading Halt​​​​​EZL​09:33:00​​EUROZ​Trading Halt​​​​​FND​08:19:00​​FINDILIM​ATM rollout ahead of schedule for Central Bank of India​​​​​G6M​09:01:00​​GROUP6METL​Trading Halt​​​​​GLL​11:13:00​​GAL ENERGY​Managing Director's AGM Presentation​​​​​H2G​09:00:00​​GREENHY2​Trading Halt​​​​​HSN​10:06:00​​HANSEN TEC​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​HVN​09:03:00​​HARVEY​2022 AGM Presentation Slides​​​​​HVN​08:57:00​​HARVEY​FY23 Retail Trading Update​​​​​HXG​08:14:00​​HEXAGON​WAH2 Progress Report and Corporate Update​​​​​IMI​08:28:00​​INFINITY​Maiden RC drilling program at Tambourah South​​​​​IVR​09:48:00​​INVESTIGAT​THR: $8M Farm-in & Funding Agreement to Accelerate Molyhil​​​​​IVZ​08:21:00​​INVICTUS​Additional Elevated Gas Shows in Primary Target​​​​​JRL​08:22:00​​JINDALEE​Outstanding intercepts continue at McDermitt lithium project​​​​​KAR​08:22:00​​KAROON​2022 Annual General Meeting Address and Presentation​​​​​KGN​08:27:00​​KOGAN.COM​2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​KGN​08:24:00​​KOGAN.COM​2022 AGM Chairman's & CEO's Addresses​​​​​KNM​09:17:00​​KNEOMEDIA​Trading halt​​​​​KSN​09:35:00​​KINGSTON​Mineral Hill Underground Resources Increases 114pc​​​​​LGP​08:58:00​​LITTLEGRN​LGP significantly expands flower portfolio​​​​​LM8​08:19:00​​LUNNONMET​Foster Nickel Mine - 85H Drilling Results​​​​​LML​09:57:00​​LINCOLN​Rights Issue Prospectus​​​​​LRL​08:18:00​​LABYRINTH​Excellent metallurgical results at Labyrinth Gold Project​​​​​LRS​09:43:00​​LATRES​Catamarca exploration update & drilling at MT03 Project Peru​​​​​LSR​09:42:00​​LODESTAR​High Grade Lithium Discovered at Nepean​​​​​LSR​09:38:00​​LODESTAR​AOU: High Grade Lithium Discovered At Nepean​​​​​LVT​09:49:00​​LIVETILES​LiveTiles appoints David Vander as Chief Executive Officer​​​​​MAU​09:27:00​​MAGNET RES​52m AT 1343ppm TREO in scout drilling at Trayning​​​​​MBK​09:28:00​​​Shallow High Grade Gold results at Livingstone North​​​​​MMM​10:19:00​​MARLEYSPN​Trading Halt​​​​​MMM​09:57:00​​MARLEYSPN​Pause in Trading​​​​​MTC​08:19:00​​METALSTECH​Sturec Mine Continues to Deliver High Grade Continuous Zones​​​​​N1H​09:33:00​​N1HOLDINGS​Disposal of Rent Roll Asset and Streamline of Group Busines​​​​​NCK​11:01:00​​NICK SCALI​Chairman's and MD Address and trading update to Shareholders​​​​​NEW​08:19:00​​NEW ENERGY​Exchange Rate and Hedging Costs for U.S. Asset Sale Proceeds​​​​​NNG​08:17:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Extension to acquisitions​​​​​NST​09:38:00​​NTH STAR​TAM: Mineral Resource Update​​​​​OIL​10:59:00​​OPTISCAN​Optiscan Managing Director 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​ORR​08:21:00​​ORECORP​OreCorp Progresses Financing for Nyanzaga Gold Project​​​​​PBH​08:18:00​​POINTSBET​PointsBet Launches in Maryland​​​​​PCI​09:07:00​​PERPCREDIT​Dividend/Distribution - PCI​​​​​PEB​07:32:00​​PACIFIC ED​Financial Results for the Half Year to 30 September 2022​​​​​PEN​10:47:00​​PENINSULA​PEN to Restart Lance Operations with A$35m Equity Raise​​​​​PEN​09:47:00​​PENINSULA​Trading Halt​​​​​PEX​09:52:00​​PEEL MNG​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​PG1​10:15:00​​PEARGLOBAL​Investor Presentation​​​​​PG1​10:14:00​​PEARGLOBAL​Pearl Global Successfully Completes $6.8 Million Raising​​​​​PGG​09:45:00​​PARTNERSGG​Dividend/Distribution - PGG​​​​​PR1​08:38:00​​PURERESOUR​Exploration Update - Killarney, Mt Monger & Yandal Projects​​​​​PRX​09:01:00​​PRODGOL​Northern Territory Exploration Update​​​​​PTR​09:44:00​​PETRATHERM​Comet Project - Rare Earth Drilling Operations​​​​​QUB​08:23:00​​QUBE​Chairman's Address and MD Presentation - 2022 AGM​​​​​RIC​08:36:00​​RIDLEY​AGM - CEO and Managing Director's Address​​​​​RPM​10:13:00​​RPMAUTOGRP​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​RRL​08:15:00​​REGIS​AGM Presentation 2022​​​​​SDI​09:07:00​​SDI​CEO's 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​SDI​09:00:00​​SDI​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​SHO​10:02:00​​SPORTSH​Aim Assist Analysis - subscription based esports app​​​​​SRG​08:21:00​​SRGGLOBAL​$45m NZ Contracts Secured and SRG Products NZ Expansion​​​​​SRZ​09:18:00​​STELLAR​Severn MRE Estimate Returns 29% Increase in Contained Tin​​​​​STG​08:14:00​​STRAKER TL​H1 FY23 Interim Report​​​​​STG​08:14:00​​STRAKER TL​H1 FY23 Investor Presentation​​​​​STG​08:14:00​​STRAKER TL​H1 FY23 Results Announcement​​​​​STG​08:14:00​​STRAKER TL​H1 FY23 Appendix 4D​​​​​STX​10:58:00​​STRIKE ENE​Chairman's AGM Address and MD Presentation​​​​​SYA​10:41:00​​SAYONA​NAL Restart Picks Up Speed​​​​​TAM​09:38:00​​TANAMI​Mineral Resource Update​​​​​TAS​10:00:00​​TASMAN RES​Eden India - Market Update​​​​​THR​09:48:00​​THORMINING​$8M Farm-in & Funding Agreement to Accelerate Molyhil​​​​​TIE​08:41:00​​TIETTO​Abujar Gold Project Commissioning Update​​​​​TYM​11:00:00​​TYMLEZ​Changes to Executive Team​​​​​TYR​09:34:00​​TYRO PAY​Tyro 2022 Annual General Meeting Address and Trading Update​​​​​VAN​10:50:00​​VANGOMIN​Drilling Enhances Open-Pit Potential of Triple-P Gold Target​​​​​VEE​08:17:00​​VEEM LTD​Managing Director's Presentation to Shareholders at AGM​​​​​WBE​09:40:00​​WHITEBARK​WBE announces Rex-4 brought online - addendum​​​​​WNR​09:25:00​​WINGARA AG​Release of FY23 Half-Year Results​​​​​WNR​09:15:00​​WINGARA AG​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​WSR​08:59:00​​WESTAR RES​AUN: Sandstone Footprint Expanded​​​​​WSR​08:17:00​​WESTAR RES​Secures Mindoolah Lithium & Gold Project and divests Gidgee​​​​​X64​09:18:00​​TEN64​Investor Presentation at AGM 2022​​​​​X64​09:13:00​​TEN64​Executive Chair Address at AGM 2022​​​​​


----------



## barney (25 November 2022)

12.25pm Friday 25th Nov

*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​​1MC​08:25:00​​MORELLA​Deep Ground Penetrating Radar program at Mt Edon​​​​​​A1M​08:52:00​​A1MINESLTD​Takeover - extension of offer period​​​​​​ADG​09:06:00​​ADL GOLD​Rights Issue Offer Document​​​​​​ADG​09:05:00​​ADL GOLD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue​​​​​​AFG​08:19:00​​AUSTRA FIN​AFG AGM Address to Shareholders​​​​​​AGD​09:30:00​​AUST GOLD​E2M: 100% ACQUISITION OF ADVANCED PINGUINO SILVER GOLD PROJ​​​​​​AGE​10:13:00​​​CEO Presentation - 2022 AGM​​​​​​AGE​10:04:00​​​Chairman's Address - 2022 AGM​​​​​​AGN​08:20:00​​ARGENICA​Phase 1 Clinical Trial Progress Update​​​​​​AHI​09:41:00​​ADVANCEDHI​wellteq Shareholders Vote in Favour of Acquisition by AHI​​​​​​ANR​08:17:00​​ANATARA LS​Completion of Non-renounceable Entitlement Offer and Shortfa​​​​​​ASG​09:28:00​​AUTOSPORTS​Autosports Group provides trading update​​​​​​AV1​10:00:00​​ADVERITAS​Response to Media Speculation​​​​​​AWV​10:07:00​​ANOVAMETAL​Trading Halt​​​​​​AWV​09:59:00​​ANOVAMETAL​Pause in Trading​​​​​​AYI​08:20:00​​A1 INVEST​Company Update Bundybunna​​​​​​BEZ​09:19:00​​BESRAGOLD​Trading Halt​​​​​​BFC​10:43:00​​BEST GLOB​AGM Chairman's Address​​​​​​BOL​10:42:00​​BOOM​AGM Presentation​​​​​​BOL​10:38:00​​BOOM​AGM Address to Shareholders​​​​​​CCX​08:25:00​​CITYCHIC​AGM Chair and CEO Address​​​​​​CNI​11:04:00​​CENTURIA​2022 AGM CHAIRMAN AND JOINT CEOs' ADDRESSES​​​​​​CNJ​10:43:00​​CONICO LTD​Assays Received For The Ryberg Polymetallic Project​​​​​​COI​11:48:00​​COMETRIDGE​Managing Directors 2022 AGM Presentation​​​​​​COI​11:47:00​​COMETRIDGE​Chairman's 2022 AGM Address​​​​​​CXM​10:01:00​​CENTREX​AGM 2022 Presentation​​​​​​DCC​08:19:00​​DIGITALX​Automic Group Partnership for Share Sale Services​​​​​​DMM​09:38:00​​DMCMINING​Field Results Validate Historic Drilling at Gibb River​​​​​​DRM​08:52:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: Takeover - extension of offer period​​​​​​DRO​09:17:00​​DRONE​XRG: XRG partners with DroneShield for Counterdrone Training​​​​​​DYL​09:53:00​​D YELLOW​Tumas and Mulga Rock Update​​​​​​E2M​09:30:00​​E2METALS​100% ACQUISITION OF ADVANCED PINGUINO SILVER GOLD PROJECT​​​​​​EML​10:01:00​​EMLPAYMENT​Chairman and CEO AGM Presentation Slides​​​​​​EML​09:47:00​​EMLPAYMENT​Chairman and CEO Address - 2022 AGM​​​​​​EPX​09:56:00​​EPT GLOBAL​Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer and Placement​​​​​​ERD​09:38:00​​EROAD​Correction to the EROAD Results Announcement for H1 FY23​​​​​​ERD​07:31:00​​EROAD​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​​EWC​10:16:00​​ENERGY WLD​Prospectus​​​​​​EWC​10:15:00​​ENERGY WLD​Notification to Ineligible Shareholders of Entitlement Offer​​​​​​EWC​10:15:00​​ENERGY WLD​Non-Renounceable Pro-Rata Entitlement Offer to Raise $54.5M​​​​​​EWC​09:08:00​​ENERGY WLD​Speech for 2022 Annual General Meeting​​​​​​EX1​11:45:00​​EXOPHARM​EX1 to Receive $0.96m in Prepayment of R&D Tax Incentive​​​​​​HHI​09:40:00​​H HOUSE​Changes in Senior Management Team​​​​​​HNG​08:41:00​​HANCOCK GO​Investor Presentation​​​​​​HNG​08:36:00​​HANCOCK GO​Results Announcement​​​​​​HNG​08:34:00​​HANCOCK GO​Preliminary Final Report​​​​​​HRZ​09:38:00​​HORIZON​AGM Presentation November 2022​​​​​​IHL​08:20:00​​INHEALTH​IHL Commences Manufacturing for Novel Addiction Treatments​​​​​​IIQ​09:18:00​​INOVIQ LTD​Commercial and R&D Update​​​​​​IXC​10:04:00​​INVEX THER​MEDSAFE and Ethics Approval for IIH EVOLVE Trial in NZ​​​​​​JGH​08:46:00​​JADE GAS​Jade Gas Establishes First Production Test Well​​​​​​JTL​09:07:00​​JAYEX​Proposed Restructure of Convertible Notes​​​​​​L1M​09:13:00​​LIGHTNING​Soil sampling begins at Dundas Project​​​​​​LCL​09:57:00​​LOS CERROS​Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​​LCL​09:57:00​​LOS CERROS​Company acquires multiple PNG copper, nickel, gold targets​​​​​​LGL​08:22:00​​LYNCHGROUP​AGM Presentation​​​​​​LGL​08:21:00​​LYNCHGROUP​AGM Chair and CEO address​​​​​​LRV​08:19:00​​LARVOTTO​New Drill Targets Defined at Ohakuri Gold Proect in NZ​​​​​​M7T​11:54:00​​MACH7​M7T - commercial update​​​​​​MAG​08:19:00​​MAGMATIC​Share Purchase Plan opens​​​​​​MDC​09:04:00​​MEDLAB​Medlab receives UK Import Permission from MHRA for NanaBis​​​​​​MGH​09:48:00​​MAAS GROUP​MGH increases Corporate Debt Facilities to $600m​​​​​​MGH​09:20:00​​MAAS GROUP​MGH to enter Construction Materials market in Victoria​​​​​​MGV​09:50:00​​MUSGRAVE​$10 Million Capital Raising to Progress Cue Project​​​​​​NNG​09:09:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Pro-rata Non-Renounceable Entitlement Offer​​​​​​NNG​09:08:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG pro-rata non-renounceable entitlement issue Prospectus​​​​​​NWH​08:24:00​​NRWHOLDLTD​Action Drill & Blast awarded Talison Lithium contract​​​​​​OXX​09:45:00​​OCTANEX​Tenement Interests​​​​​​PEN​09:54:00​​PENINSULA​Successful Completion of A$32m Placement to Restart Lance​​​​​​PFG​08:21:00​​PRIME FIN​2022 AGM - Chairman's Address and MD CEO Presentation​​​​​​PFP​09:20:00​​PROPEL FP​2022 AGM - Addresses and Presentation​​​​​​PKD​10:16:00​​PARKD LTD​PARKD Signs R&D MOU with Fielders​​​​​​PRO​10:01:00​​PROPHECY​AGM Presentation 25 Nov 22​​​​​​PUR​10:50:00​​PURSUITMIN​Strong ionic clay & basement REE anomalies at Warrior​​​​​​QGL​09:56:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Trading Halt​​​​​​QPM​08:19:00​​QLDPACIFIC​QPM Energy and Carbon Abatement Hub​​​​​​REX​10:19:00​​REG EX HLD​Increased Profitability on Rex Domestic Jet Operations​​​​​​RFR​10:32:00​​RAFAELLA​Santa Comba project licence review​​​​​​RNU​09:21:00​​RENASCOR​Trading Halt​​​​​​SGQ​09:26:00​​ST GEORGE​Trading Halt​​​​​​SIO​09:57:00​​SIMONDS​SIO - Renounceable Issue Offer Booklet​​​​​​SIO​09:41:00​​SIMONDS​SIO - Renounceable Equity Raise Investor Presentation​​​​​​SIO​09:40:00​​SIMONDS​SIO - Renounceable Equity Raise Announcement​​​​​​SOM​09:10:00​​SOMNOMED​AGM Chairman and CEO addresses​​​​​​SOM​09:08:00​​SOMNOMED​AGM Investor Presentation​​​​​​SSL​10:01:00​​SIETEL​Preliminary Final Report​​​​​​SUV​09:21:00​​SUVOSTRAT​Dingo Green HPA Technology Acquisition Completed​​​​​​SWP​10:13:00​​SWOOPHLTD​Chair and CEO Presentations 2022 AGM​​​​​​THR​09:11:00​​THORMINING​Trading Halt​​​​​​TON​08:18:00​​TRITONMIN​Mozambique Site Visit byCornerstone Investor Shandong Yulong​​​​​​TTI​10:05:00​​TRAFFIC​AGM Presentation​​​​​​TTI​10:04:00​​TRAFFIC​Managing Director's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​TTI​10:02:00​​TRAFFIC​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​​WAK​09:14:00​​WAKAOLIN​Trading Halt​​​​​​WCN​08:18:00​​WHITECLIFF​Hines Hill REE Drilling Completed​​​​​​XRG​09:17:00​​XREALITY​XRG partners with DroneShield for Counterdrone Training​​​​​​


----------



## barney (28 November 2022)

1.45pm Monday 28th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​AAR​09:43:00​​ASTRAL​Diamond Drilling Commences at Feysville​​​​​ABE​09:27:00​​AUBONDEXCH​AGM Presentation,Chair and CEO addresses​​​​​ADT​08:20:00​​ADRIATIC​Vares Project Update​​​​​AEF​08:20:00​​A ETHICAL​Australian Ethical completes Successor Fund Transfer​​​​​AHC​08:32:00​​AUS HEALTH​CEO's Address to Shareholders​​​​​AHN​08:20:00​​ATHENA RES​Further Assay results from Infill Drilling for Indicated MRE​​​​​ALX​08:43:00​​ATLSRTERIA​Chicago Skyway Acquisition Regulatory Approvals Received​​​​​AM7​08:19:00​​ARCADIALTD​Off-take & funding LOI Swanson Tantalum/Lithium Project​​​​​AML​09:09:00​​AEON METAL​Le Mans Drilling Delivers Robust Results​​​​​ATA​09:31:00​​ATTURRA​Investor Presentation - Capital Raise​​​​​ATA​09:06:00​​ATTURRA​Trading Halt​​​​​ATA​08:45:00​​ATTURRA​Non-Renounceable Issue​​​​​AVR​09:25:00​​ANTERIS​FDA Approves Early Feasibility Study for DurAVR THV System​​​​​AWV​10:05:00​​ANOVAMETAL​Major Gold Project Acquisition​​​​​BDG​08:20:00​​BLK DRAGON​Significant Gold Anomalies Identified at Padbury Gold​​​​​BKG​13:40:00​​BOOK​2022 AGM - Chairman's Address​​​​​BML​09:49:00​​BOABMETALS​Boab Funded to Begin Early Development Activities​​​​​BOQ​11:58:00​​BANK QLD​BOQ Completes Redemption of ME Bank Wholesale Capital Notes​​​​​BOQ​08:20:00​​BANK QLD​BOQ Starts Search for New Chief Executive Officer​​​​​BPH​08:17:00​​BPH ENERGY​Disclosure Document​​​​​BPT​09:13:00​​BEACH​WGO: Warrego/Beach Energy Scheme Update​​​​​BWX​08:45:00​​BWXLIMITED​Business Update​​​​​CAI​08:15:00​​CALIDUSRES​New gold discovery by Calidus​​​​​CDT​09:14:00​​CASTLE MIN​Independent Exploration Target Estimate Kambale​​​​​CRR​10:10:00​​CRITICAL​$6.7m funding secured at a significant premium​​​​​CTP​09:31:00​​CENT PETRL​Loan Facility Expanded to Fund Increased Production​​​​​CWY​08:22:00​​CLEANAWAY​Strategy Deep Dive Presentation​​​​​CXL​09:50:00​​CALIX​PLS: Pilbara & Calix enter into Joint Venture Agreement​​​​​DAL​10:14:00​​DALAROO​Gold Anomalism 3km Strike Length at Goodbody Prospect​​​​​DXN​08:24:00​​DXNLIMITED​DXN Signs Exclusive Distribution & Consultancy Agreements​​​​​EMD​09:07:00​​EMYRIAL​Emyria accepted into National Institutes of Health Program​​​​​EPM​08:31:00​​ECLMETALS​Early REE Results From Maiden Drilling & Trenching Program​​​​​EZL​09:26:00​​EUROZ​Suspension from Official Quotation​​​​​G6M​10:09:00​​GROUP6METL​Successful $20m Placement to Fund DTM into Production​​​​​GTG​09:46:00​​GENE TECH​AGM Presentation and Chairman's Address​​​​​H2G​10:05:00​​GREENHY2​GreenHy2 Limited announces details of Share Placement​​​​​HCH​08:24:00​​HOT CHILI​HCH Executes Option to Secure Major Extension to Cortadera​​​​​HIO​09:53:00​​HAWSONSIRO​Hawsons Institutional Placement​​​​​HLS​08:43:00​​HEALIUS​Trading Update​​​​​IEC​09:19:00​​INTRA ENGY​High Quality Ni/PGE Targets Identified at Yalgarra​​​​​IIQ​10:01:00​​INOVIQ LTD​CEO AGM Presentation​​​​​IIQ​09:54:00​​INOVIQ LTD​INOVIQ Settles Legal Proceedings​​​​​IOD​09:35:00​​IODM​Investor Presentation​​​​​IPB​10:54:00​​IPB PET​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​IPG​09:13:00​​IPDGROUP​CEO Presentation​​​​​JAY​09:30:00​​JAYRIDE​$4.1m Placement to Support Growth Strategy and SPP​​​​​JRL​08:40:00​​JINDALEE​Board and management appointments​​​​​K2F​08:16:00​​K2FLYTD​ArcelorMittal Engages K2F for Resource Governance Solutions​​​​​KFE​09:39:00​​KOGIRON​Trading Halt​​​​​KGD​08:43:00​​KULA​Kula To Acquire 70% In Key Lithium Tenement - Kirup Project​​​​​KNI​08:24:00​​KUNIKO​Strong Geophysics & Geochemical Results from Undal-Nyberget​​​​​KNM​09:23:00​​KNEOMEDIA​40,000 UNIT CONNECT ALL KIDS KNEOWORLD NEW DEPLOYMENT​​​​​LBT​10:44:00​​LABTECH​Non-renounceable Rights Issue Results​​​​​LEL​10:05:00​​LITHENERGY​Drilling Programme Advances at Solaroz Lithium Brine Project​​​​​LSR​11:19:00​​LODESTAR​Board Changes​​​​​M24​10:24:00​​MAMBALTD​High Grade Hyden REE Project Secured Under Option​​​​​MAP​09:30:00​​MICROBA​Trading Halt​​​​​MBK​09:25:00​​​Exploration drilling strikes Gold at Stanley Prospect​​​​​MEI​08:25:00​​METEORIC​Drilling Program Completed at Palm Springs​​​​​MLM​09:11:00​​METALLICA​Trading Halt​​​​​MMM​09:26:00​​MARLEYSPN​Completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer​​​​​MQR​09:46:00​​MARQUEE​MARQUEE RESOURCES - INVESTOR PRESENTATION​​​​​MTM​08:19:00​​MTMONGER​High Grade Nickel/Cobalt Rock Chip Samples​​​​​MWY​08:57:00​​MIDWAY​Chair's and CEO's Presentations to AGM​​​​​MYL​10:43:00​​MALLEERES​Managing Director Presentation to Shareholders​​​​​MZZ​08:14:00​​MATADOR​Chairs Address to Shareholders​​​​​NAE​11:08:00​​NEW AGE​Lochinvar Metallurgical Coal Project Update​​​​​NAG​12:18:00​​NAGAMBIE​Up to $2.0 Million Share Placement​​​​​NHE​08:27:00​​NOBLHELIUM​Helium Anomalies Confirmed at North Nyasa​​​​​NWC​08:20:00​​NEWWORLDR​Increase in Antler Mineral Resource to 11.4Mt at 4.1% Cu-Eq​​​​​ODY​09:09:00​​ODYSSEYGL​Odyssey Hits 43m at 8.3g/t Gold at Tuckanarra​​​​​PBP​11:26:00​​PROBIOTEC​CEO ADDRESS AND TRADING UPDATE​​​​​PBP​09:47:00​​PROBIOTEC​Major NSW Site Cosolidation​​​​​PGY​09:09:00​​PILOT​Trading Halt​​​​​PLS​09:50:00​​PILBARAMIN​Pilbara & Calix enter into Joint Venture Agreement​​​​​POD​08:17:00​​PODIUM​Podium Minerals Unlocks Mineral Processing Pathway​​​​​PSQ​08:42:00​​PACSMILES​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​QGL​08:49:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Successful Completion of INEMET Test Work Program​​​​​QPM​08:44:00​​QLDPACIFIC​TECH Project Feasibility Study​​​​​RAD​09:42:00​​RADIOPHARM​Security Class Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​RDT​09:14:00​​RED DIRT​Positive Start to Drilling at Yinnetharra Lithium Project​​​​​RNU​09:48:00​​RENASCOR​PEPR Approval for Siviour Graphite Mine and Concentrator​​​​​RSH​08:18:00​​RESPIRI​wheezo RPM program selected by leading USA heart center​​​​​RTE​09:39:00​​RETECH​Winding up Petition of Retech Technology Co., Limited receiv​​​​​SAU​11:41:00​​STHN GOLD​Commencement of geophysical surveys at Goseong & Deokon​​​​​SGC​11:33:00​​SACGASCO​Commencement of Cadlao Site Survey​​​​​SHH​08:17:00​​SHREE MIN​Drilling commences at Dundas Project​​​​​SMP​07:31:00​​SMARTPAY​Half Year Result Investor Presentation​​​​​SMP​07:30:00​​SMARTPAY​Half Year Result Announcement​​​​​SMP​07:30:00​​SMARTPAY​Half Year Accounts​​​​​SMP​07:30:00​​SMARTPAY​Half Year Result​​​​​SWT​09:13:00​​SWTZDIVGRO​Distribution for month ending 30 November 2022​​​​​TBA​09:54:00​​TOMBOLA​Tombola to Generate First Cash Flow​​​​​TCG​09:34:00​​TURACOGOLD​Drilling Recommences at Satama​​​​​TG1​09:59:00​​TECHGEN​Mt Boggola Exploration update​​​​​TMB​09:24:00​​TAMBOURAH​Rare Earth Elements identified at Achilles Project​​​​​TRT​09:34:00​​TODDRIVER​High Grade copper and zinc rock chips assays at Mt Hardy​​​​​TSK​09:04:00​​TASK GROUP​FY23 Interim Results Investor Presentation​​​​​TSK​09:02:00​​TASK GROUP​FY23 Interim Results Commentary and Guidance Upgrade​​​​​TSK​08:55:00​​TASK GROUP​Appendix 4D and FY23 Interim Report​​​​​URF​09:17:00​​US RESPROP​URFPA conversion and final distribution​​​​​VKA​09:31:00​​VIKINGMINE​Trading Halt​​​​​VMM​08:19:00​​VIRIDIS​Thick Intercepts of High-Grade Kaolinite at Poochera​​​​​VNT​11:23:00​​VENTIA​Ventia renews WA-based services contract​​​​​VUL​09:23:00​​VULCAN E​Project Update - Zero Carbon Lithium Project​​​​​W2V​09:26:00​​WAY2VAT​Market Update​​​​​WGO​09:13:00​​WARREGO​Warrego/Beach Energy Scheme Update​​​​​WMG​09:47:00​​WESTERNLTD​Phase 2 Drilling has Commenced at Mulga Tank​​​​​WZR​09:41:00​​WISR LTD​Wisr Strengthens Balance Sheet with Additional $25M Facility​​​​​ZEO​09:46:00​​ZEOTECH​Successful Completion of Pilot Plant​​​​​


----------



## barney (29 November 2022)

10.40am Tuesday 29th Nov


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​​​​4DX​09:37:00​​4DMEDICAL​4DMedical receives $9.4m from MRFF​​​​​A11​09:26:00​​ATLANTICLI​High-Grade Drill Results - Highest Grade to Date @6.78% Li20​​​​​A4N​09:16:00​​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project - First Production​​​​​ADN​09:04:00​​ANDROMEDA​Exploration Target Defined for Chairlift​​​​​ADX​09:42:00​​ADXENERGY​Farm-in Funding Secured to Drill Giant Welchau Gas Prospect​​​​​AGI​09:23:00​​AINSWORTH​AGI 2022 AGM Addresses to Shareholders and Presentation​​​​​AJQ​10:14:00​​ARMOUR​Corporate and Operational Update​​​​​ARX​09:14:00​​AROA BIO​Aroa Biosurgery Half Yearly Results H1 FY23​​​​​ARX​09:09:00​​AROA BIO​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​​​​​BOT​09:15:00​​BOTANIX​Placement Completion and Results of Share Purchase Plan​​​​​BTE​09:59:00​​BOTALA​Serowe-6 Flow Testing Commissioned​​​​​CAF​10:37:00​​C ALLIANCE​Annual General Meeting Addresses and Presentation​​​​​CCR​10:23:00​​CREDIT CLR​CCR 2022 AGM Company Presentation​​​​​CCR​10:05:00​​CREDIT CLR​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CDD​10:36:00​​CARDNO​Annual General Meeting Address​​​​​CDD​10:00:00​​CARDNO​Further Update on Second Part Payment of Distribution​​​​​CHK​09:12:00​​COHIBA​Share Purchase Plan Prospectus​​​​​CII​08:24:00​​CI RES​Chairman's Presentation to Shareholders​​​​​CII​08:23:00​​CI RES​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​CKF​09:53:00​​COLLINS FD​Maintains Sales Momentum Amidst Challenging Landscape​​​​​CKF​09:48:00​​COLLINS FD​Appendix 4D and Interim Financial Report​​​​​CLZ​08:24:00​​CLASSICMIN​Update on water pipeline at Kat Gap​​​​​CPN​08:25:00​​CASPIN​Best Gold and Molybdenum Grades to Date at Duchess Prospect​​​​​CY5​08:45:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Drilling doubles depth of known mineralisation to 230m​​​​​CZR​09:36:00​​COZIRONRES​Exploration Commences at Croydon Gold Project​​​​​DEV​08:20:00​​DEVEXRESOU​High-Grade Uranium Confirmed at Nabarlek​​​​​DKM​08:16:00​​DUKETON​Massive Sulphides at Rosie​​​​​DTR​10:32:00​​DATELINE​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​DXB​09:16:00​​DIMERIX​Chair address and CEO presentation to AGM​​​​​E79​08:22:00​​E79GOLD​RC Drilling Commences at Laverton South​​​​​ENR​08:21:00​​ENCOUNTER​Cu-REE Gravity Targets at Aileron - West Arunta​​​​​EXL​09:54:00​​ELIXINOL​TSN: Schemes of Arrangement with Elixinol Wellness Ltd​​​​​EXL​09:36:00​​ELIXINOL​Proposed Acquisition of The Sustainable Nutrition Group Ltd​​​​​EZL​09:39:00​​EUROZ​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​​​​​EZL​09:39:00​​EUROZ​Completion of Capital Reduction & Reinstatement to Quotation​​​​​FEG​09:43:00​​FAR EAST​Woyla Project Update​​​​​FLC​08:44:00​​FLUENCE​Fluence Wins First Industrial Water Contract in Cambodia​​​​​FND​08:15:00​​FINDILIM​Positive half year results following strong growth in India​​​​​FND​08:14:00​​FINDILIM​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​FPH​07:31:00​​F&P HEALTH​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​FRB​09:28:00​​FIREBIRD​High Grade Manganese Project Acquisition​​​​​FRS​09:27:00​​FORREST​Pegmatite identified at new prospect​​​​​GGE​09:56:00​​GRAND GULF​November Investor Presentation​​​​​GSR​08:20:00​​GREENSTO​Burbanks Exploration Target & Development Strategy​​​​​GTK​07:39:00​​GENTRACK​Investor Presentation​​​​​GTK​07:38:00​​GENTRACK​Financial Statements​​​​​GTK​07:36:00​​GENTRACK​Market Announcement - Annual Results​​​​​GTK​07:33:00​​GENTRACK​Annual Results for the Year Ended 30 September 2022​​​​​HIQ​09:18:00​​HITIQLTD​Renounceable Rights Offer - Extension of Closing Date​​​​​IHL​08:22:00​​INHEALTH​IHL commences manufacturing of skin therapeutics​​​​​IKE​07:31:00​​IKE GPS​IKE NZX Results Announcement​​​​​IKE​07:31:00​​IKE GPS​IKE 1H FY23 Half Year Investor Presentation​​​​​IKE​07:31:00​​IKE GPS​Half Year Accounts​​​​​IMM​08:14:00​​IMMUTEP​Immutep enters 2nd collaboration with Pfizer and Merck KGaA​​​​​IPD​08:30:00​​IMPEDIMED​ImpediMed Announces Appointment of Managing Director and CEO​​​​​KFM​08:21:00​​KINGFISHER​Assays from MW7 Confirm Another High Grade REE Discovery​​​​​LBY​09:15:00​​LAYBUY GHL​Laybuy delivers strong growth in income and NTM in H1​​​​​LBY​09:07:00​​LAYBUY GHL​Appendix 4D and Half Year Report​​​​​LEX​09:25:00​​LEFROYEXP​Multiple Broad Cu Au Drill Intersections at Lovejoy​​​​​LML​08:51:00​​LINCOLN​Supplementary Target's Statement​​​​​LRS​09:28:00​​LATRES​Significant Mineral Resource Upgrade - Cloud Nine​​​​​LRV​08:24:00​​LARVOTTO​Larvotto Prepares to Drill for Lithium at Eyre Project, WA​​​​​MAG​08:31:00​​MAGMATIC​Corvette continues to grow with impressive new assay results​​​​​MAP​09:17:00​​MICROBA​Sonic Investment & Partnership Investor Presentation​​​​​MAP​09:17:00​​MICROBA​Sonic Acquires 19.9% Microba Stake and Enters Partnership​​​​​MCR​09:20:00​​MINCOR​Key milestone with first stope at Cassini​​​​​MEK​09:25:00​​MEEKAMET​St Anne's Grows - New Zone of Mineralisation​​​​​MPP​07:33:00​​METROPERF​MPP 1H23 NZX Result Template Form​​​​​MPP​07:32:00​​METROPERF​MPP 1H23 Results presentation​​​​​MPP​07:32:00​​METROPERF​MPP Interim Report 1H23​​​​​MPP​07:32:00​​METROPERF​MPP 1H23 market release​​​​​MPR​10:04:00​​MPOWER​Chairman's Address to Shareholders​​​​​MRC​09:27:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing Date​​​​​MRL​08:33:00​​MAYUR​Additional Ilmenite Product For Orokolo Bay​​​​​NNL​08:19:00​​NORDICNICK​Downhole EM Results Accelerate Pulju Drill Program​​​​​NOU​09:31:00​​NOUMI LTD​AGM Presentation, Chair and CEO Addresses​​​​​OCT​08:23:00​​OCTAVAMIN​Multiple Pegmatites at Pinnacle Well Lithium Prospect​​​​​PGM​09:03:00​​PLATINA​Drilling shows gold mineralisation at Xanadu Project​​​​​PH2​09:59:00​​PUREHYDRO​BTE: Serowe-6 Flow Testing Commissioned​​​​​POS​09:16:00​​POSEIDON​Trading Halt​​​​​PPS​10:38:00​​PRAEMIUM​2022 AGM - Chairman and CEO Address​​​​​PPY​10:00:00​​PAPYRUS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​PPY​10:00:00​​PAPYRUS​Monthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​​​​​PRO​08:48:00​​PROPHECY​Q1 FY23 Business Growth Update​​​​​PVW​09:06:00​​PVWRESLTD​New Heavy Rare Earth Breccia Target Identified at Tanami​​​​​PWN​08:23:00​​PARKWAY​Parkway 2022 AGM - MD Presentation​​​​​PYC​08:24:00​​PYC THERAP​PYC Increases Ownership of VP-001 Program​​​​​PYR​10:03:00​​PAYRIGHT​Pause in Trading​​​​​RCL​10:32:00​​READCLOUD​FY22 Full Year Results Release​​​​​RCL​10:21:00​​READCLOUD​Appendix 4E and Annual Report​​​​​REC​09:24:00​​RECHARGE​Board and Management Changes​​​​​REE​09:51:00​​RARE X​Outstanding Wide Rare Earths-Phosphate Intercepts​​​​​ROO​09:41:00​​ROOTS​Roots continues international expansion initiatives​​​​​S66​10:35:00​​STAR COMBO​S66 2022 AGM - Chairman's Address​​​​​SGQ​09:39:00​​ST GEORGE​St George Secures New Funding​​​​​SHL​09:18:00​​SONIC HLTH​MAP: Sonic Investment & Partnership Investor Presentation​​​​​SHL​09:18:00​​SONIC HLTH​MAP: Sonic Acquires 19.9% Microba Stake + Enters Partnership​​​​​SIG​09:59:00​​SIGMAHEALT​Sigma secures refinancing of Debt facility​​​​​SLB​08:39:00​​STELAR​Stelar granted EL 6863 over historic Baratta Copper Mine​​​​​SMI​08:44:00​​​RAS Glows With More High Gold Grades Over Wide Intervals​​​​​SOP​10:08:00​​SYNERTEC​Synertec 2022 AGM - Chair Address and MD/CEO Presentation​​​​​SRG​08:18:00​​SRGGLOBAL​$30m Specialist Facades Contracts Secured​​​​​SRR​10:02:00​​SARAMA​Sarama Intersects 21m at 7.57g/t Gold at MM Prospect​​​​​SSR​08:18:00​​SSR MINING​SSR Mining Announces Positive Exploration Results at Marigol​​​​​SUH​09:49:00​​STH HEM MI​New Copper In Soil Anomaly - Llahuin Project​​​​​SVY​08:27:00​​STAVELYMIN​Significant New Porphyry Target Identified​​​​​TEE​08:20:00​​TOPEND​Certified Prospective Resource & Operational Update​​​​​TEE​08:13:00​​TOPEND​2022 Annual General Meeting Presentation​​​​​TG1​08:50:00​​TECHGEN​Outstanding gold in soils John Bull project​​​​​THR​10:03:00​​THORMINING​Strategic Placement Raises $2.65m​​​​​TPD​09:23:00​​TALONENERG​Trading Halt​​​​​TRU​08:20:00​​TRUSCREEN​Half Yearly Report and Accounts​​​​​TSN​09:54:00​​SUSTAIN​Schemes of Arrangement with Elixinol Wellness Ltd​​​​​TSN​09:38:00​​SUSTAIN​EXL: Proposed Acquisition of The Sustainable Nutrition Group​​​​​TTT​09:10:00​​TITOMIC​Trading Halt​​​​​VAL​09:17:00​​VALORES​Investor Presentation - Resource Rising Stars​​​​​WAK​09:51:00​​WAKAOLIN​WAK Secures $7.5m Funding​​​​​WBE​09:41:00​​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Energy Announces Rex-4 clean-up progress​​​​​WDS​09:03:00​​WOODSIDE​2023 full-year guidance​​​​​


----------



## barney (30 November 2022)

10.55am Wednesday 30th Nov


CodeTimeNameHeading1AG9:21amALTERRAAppendix 4E92E10:16am92ENERGYTrading Halt92E9:57am92ENERGYPause in TradingAAR9:31amASTRALMomentum Builds at Mandilla with Theia and Hestia ResultsAC89:27amAUSCANNMarket Update for ShareholdersAGH9:30amALTHEAShare Purchase Plan - Closing Date ExtendedAGI9:53amAINSWORTHResponse to ASX Aware LetterAIS8:18amAERISRESHLX: Deep Drilling Yields Major Conductive Copper TargetAR910:24amARCHTISTrading HaltAR99:56amARCHTISPause in TradingAS28:16amASKARI METAS2 - Critical Battery Metals Exploration - PresentationASH9:35amASHLEYSERVAGM PresentationASP10:31amASPERMONTResults for year to 30 September 2022ASP10:30amASPERMONTPreliminary Final Report Operational HighlightsASP10:29amASPERMONTPreliminary Final ReportATA9:55amATTURRAResults of Placement and IEOAV18:14amADVERITASUpdate on Indicative Proposal ReceivedC798:53amCHRYSOSLTDChrysos Macquarie PresentationCBE10:15amCOBRECobre Completes Acquisition of 100% of Kalahari MetalsCBH9:11amCOOLABAHSolid Gold Intercepts from first drilling at Gunpowder CreekCNQ8:54amCLEAN TEQCNQ signs $10M contract for TTC Water Treatment FacilityCTP9:20amCENT PETRLAmadeus Basin Farmout UpdateCVC9:19amCVC LTDNotification of buy-back - CVCCXU9:47amCAULDRONTrading HaltDTC8:30amDAMSTRACEO Presentation to Annual General MeetingEBN8:21amVE EM BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022EEG9:40amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations and Corporate UpdateEM210:46amEAGLE MMLFirst Tranche of Placement CompletesEMV8:19amEMVISIONEMVision Commences Clinical TrialEP18:25amEPFINACLTDDASS Deed of Company Arrangement ProposalFLO8:21amVE AU FLOTFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022FOS10:20amFOS CAPITAFOS Capital AGM PresentationGAS9:50amSTATE GASAppointment of Chief Executive OfficerGCA8:21amVE GCAPFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022GL19:43amGLOBALLITHGL1 Successfully Completes $10.1m SPPHAV9:21amHAVILAHQuarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow ReportHCH8:25amHOT CHILIFurther Consolidation of CortaderaHLF8:51amHALOFOODCOHalo Achieves Further Headline Sales Growth Through H1FY23HLF8:49amHALOFOODCOHalf Yearly Report and AccountsHLO9:23amHELLOWORLDHLO Director Appointment and Trading UpdateHLX8:18amHELIXDeep Drilling Yields Major Conductive Copper TargetICL10:02amICENIGOLD2.5km Air Core Gold Anomaly at Guyer NorthIMI9:06amINFINITYClarification AnnouncementJTL10:43amJAYEXOperational UpdateKFE9:55amKOGIRONKogi to acquire Chilean Lithium Concessions and PlacementKGD8:17amKULAHeli VTEM & Mag Survey Commenced - Westonia ProjectKKO9:49amKINETIKOSignificant Gas Results from Majuba Core HoleKNO9:22amKNOSYSAGM - Managing Director's presentationLGP10:03amLITTLEGRNEthics approval for CBD Phase III clinical trialLGP9:52amLITTLEGRNHalf Yearly Report and AccountsLIN10:30amLINDIANTrading HaltLIN10:11amLINDIANPause in TradingMCT10:08amMETALICITYSoil Sampling completed to follow up 11.65% Cu Rock ChipsMDR9:33amMEDADVISORAGM Chair and CEO AddressesMDR9:26amMEDADVISORAGM PresentationMLM10:02amMETALLICAInvestor Presentation - Capital RaiseMLM9:58amMETALLICAMLM Prospectus - Rights IssueMLM9:58amMETALLICACapital Raise to progress Cape Flattery Silica Sand ProjectMLS8:17amMETALS AUSPotential for Vanadium-Titanium Upgrade at Manindi WestMTB10:45amMT BURGESSContribution of V205, Ge and Ga to Nxuu DepositMTH9:27amMITHRILTrading HaltMVB8:21amVE BANKSFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022MYX8:20amM PHARMAAGM presentation and business and trading updateNAE9:41amNEW AGEStrong Lithium Geochemical Anomalies identified Pilbara WAPDI8:19amPREDICTIVEPromising Near-Resource Drilling and Geophysics ResultsPGY9:56amPILOTPilot Energy Raises $2 millionPGY9:54amPILOTCHJV Update - Storage Resource Upgrade & NOPTA SubmissionPIL9:28amPEPPERMINTAGM Presentation November 2022PLU8:21amVE AU BONDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022PNV8:22amPOLYNOVOShare Purchase Plan (SPP) OfferPR18:19amPURERESOURPure Secures 160km2 Lithium Exploration Area -Quebec, CanadaPXX9:39amPOLARXEntitlement OfferPYR9:12amPAYRIGHTInvestor PresentationPYR9:12amPAYRIGHTPayright announces Capital RaiseQIP9:51amQANTMIPQANTM 2022 Annual General Meeting AddressesRDT9:19amRED DIRTTrading HaltRDY9:23amREADYTECHUpdate on non-binding indicative proposalRVR9:39amREDRIVERDeferral of Annual General MeetingRVR9:28amREDRIVERAppointment of Administrators to Red River Resources LtdSES9:36amSECOS2022 AGM PresentationSGQ8:24amST GEORGESt George Signs MoU with Global Battery InvestorSGR9:58amSTAR ENTAUSTRAC Commences Civil Penalty ProceedingsSUB8:21amVE AU SUBDFinal Dividend/Distribution for period ending 30 Nov 2022SVG10:20amSAVANNAHOperations UpdateTCG9:32amTURACOGOLDGeophysics Highlight Compelling Gold Targets at OdienneTEG9:55amTRIANGLECHJV Update - Storage Resource Upgrade & NOPTA SubmissionTGA9:05amTHORN GRPThorn announced audited results for 1HY23TGA9:04amTHORN GRPHalf Yearly Report and AccountsTLG8:15amTALGAGROUPTalga and ACC graphite anode offtake updateTMH10:09amTHEMRKTHLDTrading HaltTMH9:53amTHEMRKTHLDPause in TradingTPW8:33amTEMPLE WEBAGM PresentationTPW8:24amTEMPLE WEBChairman's and CEO's Address to ShareholdersVKA9:51amVIKINGMINEVIKING TO FARM IN TO SUBSTANTIAL BATTERY MINERALS RESOURCEVSR10:03amVOLTAICTi-Tree Lithium Project Update - Malinda Lookalike Targets


----------



## barney (1 December 2022)

12.45pm Thursday 1st Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​AAU​12:05:00​​ANTILLES​Antilles Gold Reports Gold Assays from El Pilar​​AHI​09:35:00​​ADVANCEDHI​AHI Announces New Appointments and Resignation​​AHK​11:24:00​​ARK MINES​Latest Assays Confirm Grades at Gunnawarra Project​​AKN​12:17:00​​AUKING​Updated Maiden mineral resource estimate for Emull​​AKN​09:03:00​​AUKING​Maiden mineral resource estimate for Emull​​ALB​09:37:00​​ALBIONRES​Albion Successfully Completes Entitlement Offer​​ALC​08:29:00​​ALCIDION​UHS NHS Foundation Trust procures Miya Precision for EPR​​ALO​08:17:00​​ALLOGGIO​Alloggio to Acquire A Perfect Stay​​AOU​09:27:00​​AUROCH MIN​Trading Halt​​ATR​08:17:00​​ASTRON​Donald Project Mining Licence Mineral Resource Update​​BAS​09:54:00​​BASS OIL​Investor Briefing Presentation December 2022​​BGT​09:21:00​​BIOGENETEC​Bio-Gene Submits Application for Plant Breeders Rights​​BMO​10:09:00​​BASTIONMIN​Trading Halt​​BMO​09:54:00​​BASTIONMIN​Pause in Trading​​BRK​08:19:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Well Operations Report​​CBE​08:16:00​​COBRE​MTR: Disposal of Kalahari Metal Interest​​CCV​08:17:00​​CASH CONV​Settlement of New Zealand Master Franchisor​​CIP​08:47:00​​CEN I REIT​Settlement of Eastern Creek Divestment​​COH​10:07:00​​COCHLEAR​Acquisition of Oticon Medical-ACCC Statement​​COH​09:13:00​​COCHLEAR​AXX: Preliminary concerns Cochlear Oticon proposed acquisiti​​COS​12:01:00​​COSOL​COSOL North American Update​​CPT​09:50:00​​CIPHERPT​Half Year Accounts​​CSE​12:45:00​​COPSTRIKE​ASX Suspension of Trading in the Company's Securities​​DAL​09:55:00​​DALAROO​New REE & Li Prospective Pegmatite Districts Identified​​DBI​08:45:00​​DALRYMPLE​Q3-22 Distribution​​DDT​11:05:00​​DATADOT​Minimum Holding Share Buy-Back​​DMP​09:37:00​​DOMINOS​Announcement re Equity Capital Raising​​DMP​09:24:00​​DOMINOS​Trading Halt​​DOW​09:01:00​​DOWNER EDI​Downer CEO to hand over reins to COO​​DVR​09:17:00​​DIVERGER​Acquisition of AFSL Compliance Pty Ltd​​EIQ​08:27:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Echo IQ Announces Positive Results From US Clinical Study​​EMV​08:19:00​​EMVISION​$8.8m In Non-Dilutive Funding To Be Received This Quarter​​EVZ​08:14:00​​EVZ LTD​Syfon Asia Expansion-Indonesian Licence Agreement​​FCT​08:39:00​​FIRSTWAVE​Claro DR Invests in FirstWave's Next Gen Network Monitoring​​FG1​09:41:00​​FLYNNGOLD​Acquisition of Advanced Tas Gold and Battery Metals Projects​​FXG​11:04:00​​FELIX GOLD​Near-Surface Gold Zones Extended to Northern Treasure Creek​​GLL​08:42:00​​GAL ENERGY​MoU signed with Oil India Limited​​GSR​08:17:00​​GREENSTO​Shallow High-Grade Bonanza Intercept at Burbanks​​HLI​08:18:00​​HELIA GRP​AASB17 Investor Briefing​​HLI​08:18:00​​HELIA GRP​AASB17 adoption​​HRE​09:41:00​​HEAVY RARE​Rare Earths extend beyond existing Cowalinya Resource​​IDA​09:52:00​​INDIANARES​REE Air-Core Drilling underway - Minos​​IHL​08:34:00​​INHEALTH​Trading Halt​​IOU​09:26:00​​IOUPAY​IOU Provides Mid December Quarter Update on BNPL Business​​KLI​09:38:00​​KILLI​Gold mineralisation within Dead Bullock Formation at Tanami​​KNI​08:20:00​​KUNIKO​Kuniko Adds Two New Highly Prospective Copper Projects​​KZA​08:42:00​​KAZIA​EVT801 preclinical data published​​LEL​09:35:00​​LITHENERGY​Burke Graphite Shows Lithium-Ion Battery Anode Potential​​LSX​09:39:00​​LION SELCT​Quarterly Report for 3 months ended 31 October 2022​​LVH​09:16:00​​LIVEHIRE​TAPFIN MSA Delivers First Client​​M2R​08:18:00​​MIRAMAR​High-Grade Gold in Step-Out Hole at Glandore East​​MAT​09:14:00​​MATSA RES​New Gold Assay Results - Devon Gold Project​​MDC​08:17:00​​MEDLAB​First Tranche IP Royalty Payment from Pharmacare​​MEK​08:55:00​​MEEKAMET​Excellent Upstream Rare Earth Beneficiation Results​​MNB​09:08:00​​MINBOS RES​Strong field and greenhouse trials for Cabinda Phosphate​​MNS​11:06:00​​MAGNIS​Clarification to Media Article​​MNS​09:51:00​​MAGNIS​Pause in Trading​​MPG​09:40:00​​MANY PEAKS​Pro-Rata Non-Renounceable Loyalty Option Entitlement Issue​​MPG​09:13:00​​MANY PEAKS​Loyalty Option Prospectus​​MTR​08:16:00​​METALTIGER​Disposal of Kalahari Metal Interest​​MXR​09:28:00​​MAXIMUS​Redback Gold Project - Mineral Resource Update​​NGS​11:15:00​​NGSLTD​NGS expands into Poland​​NRX​09:43:00​​NORONEXLTD​Drilling commencing at Helm on Snowball JV​​NUH​09:56:00​​NUHEARA​Nuheara Receives $2M R&D Tax Cash Rebate​​OD6​08:23:00​​OD6METALS​Excellent Drilling Assay Results Continue​​POS​09:47:00​​POSEIDON​Poseidon to raise up to $9M to progress Black Swan restart​​RCR​08:24:00​​RINCONRES​Another High-Priority Copper-Gold Target​​RDT​10:08:00​​RED DIRT​RDT Investor Presentation​​RDT​10:07:00​​RED DIRT​Firm Commitments Received for $55M Placement​​RF1​11:01:00​​REGAL INV​RF1 Placement and UPP Investor Presentation​​RF1​10:59:00​​REGAL INV​RF1 Wholesale Placement and Unit Purchase Plan​​RF1​10:06:00​​REGAL INV​Trading Halt​​RF1​09:54:00​​REGAL INV​Pause in Trading​​RRR​09:25:00​​REVOLVER​Encouraging results reveal Dianne's district potential​​SIS​09:33:00​​SIMBLE​Establishment of At Call Funding Facility​​SIS​09:31:00​​SIMBLE​Investor Presentation​​SRG​08:15:00​​SRGGLOBAL​SRG Global Acquires Engineered Products Business​​ST1​09:09:00​​SPIRIT TEC​Spirit update​​SYN​09:07:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Cambay PSC Update​​TMK​09:55:00​​TMKENERGY​Funding Secured for Pilot Well Program​​TON​08:18:00​​TRITONMIN​TRITON RE-COMMITS TO LARGE SCALE DEVELOPMENT OF ANCUABE​​TPD​09:45:00​​TALONENERG​Firm commitments received for $12 million equity raising​​TPD​09:44:00​​TALONENERG​Talon takes a 33% interest in the Gurvantes XXXV Project​​TSO​08:43:00​​TESORO RES​Drilling Confirms New Discovery at Calderillas Target​​TTT​10:08:00​​TITOMIC​Suspension from Official Quotation​​WDS​08:18:00​​WOODSIDE​Investor Briefing Day 2022​​WGO​08:32:00​​WARREGO​Hancock Energy off-market takeover offer for Warrego​​WR1​09:21:00​​WINSOME​Trading Halt​​XTE​08:23:00​​XTEKLTD​XTEK receives Defence New $26.9m SUAS Order​​


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

11.05am Friday 2nd Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​92E​09:42:00​​92ENERGY​Placement to raise A$2.2 million​AAU​09:10:00​​ANTILLES​Trading Halt​AHQ​08:36:00​​ALLEGIANCE​Re-Acquires 100% Interest in Telkwa Coal​AQX​09:53:00​​ALICEQUEEN​VIANI EXPLORATION UPDATE​AR9​10:13:00​​ARCHTIS​$3.5M Strategic Financial Package for Kojensi US Expansion​ARR​08:24:00​​ARAREEARTH​Outstanding Minerology Test Results​ARU​09:10:00​​ARAFURA​Trading Halt​AVM​09:06:00​​ADVANCE​Trading Halt​BCN​08:19:00​​BEACON MIN​Beacon to Acquire Geko Tenements​BOD​09:58:00​​BOD AUST​Bod secures licensing and supply agreement with Arrotex​BPT​09:44:00​​BEACH​WGO: Counterproposal from Beach Energy​BPT​08:19:00​​BEACH​Counterproposal to acquire Warrego​BTH​09:09:00​​BIGTINCAN​Unsolicited,Non-Binding,Conditional Offer from SQN Investors​CHL​08:42:00​​CAMPLIFY​Camplify completes acquisition of PaulCamper GmbH​CHR​09:49:00​​CHARGER​Charger commences drilling at Medcalf Spodumene Prospect​CRN​09:20:00​​CORONADO​Market Update​CXU​09:40:00​​CAULDRON​Appointment of Jonathan Fisher as Chief Executive Officer​DMP​09:12:00​​DOMINOS​Successful Completion of $150 million Placement​DRX​10:48:00​​DIATREME​Sibelco completes 1st tranche investment in Cape Silica JV​DUN​09:39:00​​DUNDAS​Central - Initial Assay Results and Drilling Update​FFF​09:09:00​​FORBIDDEN​Blue Dinosaur Continues Strong Progress​FTZ​09:33:00​​FERTOZ​Fertoz makes Board Changes​ISU​09:21:00​​ISELECT​AXX: Compare the Market iSelect proposed acqn not opposed​K2F​08:17:00​​K2FLYTD​Mutual Discontinuation of Ground Disturbance Contract​KIN​09:38:00​​KIN MINING​Gold Zones Intersected in Murrin Project Air-Core Drilling​KKO​09:48:00​​KINETIKO​Merger with Badimo Gas to Proceed​KNO​09:48:00​​KNOSYS​Singtel signs 2-year contract extension for KIQ​LEL​09:56:00​​LITHENERGY​Resource Development Drilling Underway at Burke Graphite​LGP​09:39:00​​LITTLEGRN​Second exclusive supply agreement with Cannamedical​LIN​10:03:00​​LINDIAN​Lindian Receives Commitments for $16 million in Placement​MAT​09:30:00​​MATSA RES​Execution of New Loan Agreement​MGT​09:24:00​​MAGNETITE​Media Report on Strategic Interest in the Razorback Project​MGV​09:57:00​​MUSGRAVE​Share Purchase Plan Offer Document​MHK​08:17:00​​METALHAWK​Diamond Drilling Underway at Berehaven​MRM​08:18:00​​MMAOFFSHOR​US$15M Batam Shipyard Sale Completed​MTH​10:17:00​​MITHRIL​Investor Presentation​MTH​10:16:00​​MITHRIL​Mithril raises A$1.5m to continue Copalquin Exploration​NMR​09:20:00​​NATIVE MIN​Second drill hole completed Maneater Hill- sulfides continue​NMR​09:16:00​​NATIVE MIN​Helios Drilling Update - Early results indicate IOCG deposit​PAA​10:01:00​​PHARMAUST​MND Trial Completes Enrolment of First Patient Cohort​PEN​08:16:00​​PENINSULA​Share Purchase Plan​PMV​10:53:00​​PREM INV​Premier Retail 1H23 strong momentum continues​RF1​11:05:00​​REGAL INV​RF1 Unit Purchase Plan Now Open​RPM​10:53:00​​RPMAUTOGRP​Trading Halt​RPM​10:19:00​​RPMAUTOGRP​Pause in Trading​SHN​09:28:00​​SUNSHGOLD​Second Diamond Drill Hole Intersects Broad Sulphide Zone​SLS​08:16:00​​SOLSTICE​Commencement of Nickel Drilling at Ringlock Dam​SPN​09:18:00​​SPARC TECH​Sparc Progresses Commercial Manufacture of Graphene​SUM​09:56:00​​SUMMIT​Summit Commences Work at Windfall Antimony Project​TA1​09:16:00​​TRANSURBAN​Distribution for the six months ending 31 December 2022​TCL​09:01:00​​TRANSURBAN​Distribution for the six months ending 31 December 2022​TMH​09:21:00​​THEMRKTHLD​Suspension from Official Quotation​TMX​08:16:00​​TERRAIN​Acquisition Smokebush JV Tenement - Now 100% owned​TRE​08:58:00​​TOUBANI​Drilling Contractor Appointed​TUA​09:54:00​​TUAS LTD​AGM Presentation and Chairman's Address​VBS​10:34:00​​VECTUS BIO​Issue Of Shares Under Placement​VIP​08:18:00​​VIP GLOVES​Temporary cessation of glove manufacturing operations​WGO​09:44:00​​WARREGO​Counterproposal from Beach Energy​WGO​08:19:00​​WARREGO​BPT: Counterproposal to acquire Warrego​WR1​10:33:00​​WINSOME​Winsome Acquires Key Stake & Offtake in Ontario Project​ZNC​09:16:00​​ZENITH MIN​Withdrawal of Mackerel Metals Limited Prospectus​


----------



## barney (5 December 2022)

2.45pm Monday 5th December


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​A1M​08:30:00​​A1MINESLTD​Drilling Results from Lamil Gold-Copper Project​AMS​09:39:00​​ATOMOS​Trading Update​AOU​09:49:00​​AUROCH MIN​Company Presentation​AOU​09:49:00​​AUROCH MIN​Placement To Accelerate Exploration At Lithium Projects​ARU​10:00:00​​ARAFURA​A$121 Million Share Placement and Launch of SPP​AS2​09:47:00​​ASKARI MET​Askari Expands Strategic Footprint of Uis Lithium Project​ASM​14:14:00​​AUSSTRATM​SPP Results/Placement Completed​ATA​08:56:00​​ATTURRA​Atturra Retail Offer Booklet​AZL​08:40:00​​ARIZONA​Strategic Alliance with Navajo Nation Mining Company​BAT​08:21:00​​BATTMIN​DOV Paves Way for Completion of Tirupati Transaction​BCA​08:27:00​​BLK CANYON​Greater than 99% Purity Manganese Sulphate Achieved​BME​11:57:00​​BLACKMOUNT​Response to ASX Query​BMN​09:18:00​​BANNERMAN​Trading Halt​BMO​10:42:00​​BASTIONMIN​Transformational Canadian Lithium Portfolio & Royalties​BPT​08:34:00​​BEACH​WGO: Matching Rights Process for revised Hancock Takeover Of​CAU​08:51:00​​CRONOS​Sale of one millionth unit and record revenue in November​CBE​08:30:00​​COBRE​Thick High-Grade Copper Assay Results at Ngami​COB​13:43:00​​COBALT BLU​Entitlement Issue Results and Shortfall Placement​CST​08:26:00​​CASTILERES​ROVER 1 PRELIMINARY FEASIBILITY STUDY OUTCOMES​CVR​11:07:00​​CAVALIER​Resource Update - Crawford Gold Project (Corrected)​CVR​09:54:00​​CAVALIER​Resource Update - Crawford Gold Project​CWX​08:27:00​​CARAWINE​BCA: Greater than 99% Purity Manganese Sulphate Achieved​CYP​08:56:00​​CYNATA THR​Cynata Receives $1.65m R&D Tax Incentive Refund​CZN​08:20:00​​CORAZON​Lynn Lake drilling underway​DLT​08:22:00​​DELTADRONE​DLT Signs up SFTP Mining for Drone Data & Surveying Services​DUB​08:54:00​​DUBBER​Response to ASX Price Query​ELE​08:21:00​​ELMORE​Restructure of Peko Vendor Finance Agreement​EMS​08:55:00​​EASTMETALS​High Grade Base Metal Concentrates Expected at Browns Reef​FEG​13:08:00​​FAR EAST​Amended Woyla Project Update​FTZ​08:53:00​​FERTOZ​Fertoz receives Fertify initial orders for 18,000 tonnes​GBZ​10:00:00​​GBMRESOURC​Twin Hills Gold Project Upgrades to 1 Moz Mineral Resource​GPR​08:20:00​​GEO PAC​Appointment of Interim CEO​IGO​08:23:00​​IGOLIMITED​Commercial Production from Kwinana Refinery​IGO​08:23:00​​IGOLIMITED​Fire Incident at Nova Operation​IHL​09:50:00​​INHEALTH​Capital Raising Presentation​IHL​09:31:00​​INHEALTH​Incannex Undertakes A$13 Million Institutional Placement​IIQ​10:08:00​​INOVIQ LTD​MST Access Diagnostics Forum Presentation​IMU​09:40:00​​IMUGENE​First Patient Dosed in VAXINIA Intravenous Cohort 2​IMU​09:34:00​​IMUGENE​Positive New HER-Vaxx HERIZON Data Presented at ESMO Asia​LEX​09:49:00​​LEFROYEXP​Multiple Gold Intercepts Continue to Expand Burns​LGM​09:13:00​​LEGACY MIN​Bauloora soil results define multiple gold drill targets​LRS​09:21:00​​LATRES​Exceptional Metallurgical Test Work Results - Salinas​LYL​08:21:00​​LYCOPODIUM​WAF: WAF Receives Strong Interest from Leading Debt Fin​M2R​08:23:00​​MIRAMAR​PGE Results Highlight Gidji JV Nickel Potential​MBK​08:20:00​​​MBK earns a 51% interest in Millennium​MCE​08:24:00​​MATRIX CE​Matrix secures $7.5m funding package via convertible note​MTS​08:54:00​​METCASHLTD​FY23 Half Year Results Presentation​MTS​08:52:00​​METCASHLTD​FY23 Half Year Results Announcement​MTS​08:51:00​​METCASHLTD​Appendix 4D and FY23 Half Year Financial Report​MXC​08:20:00​​MGC PHARMA​US$1,000,000 ArtemiC order delivered to US partner, AMC​MYE​09:47:00​​METAROCK​Thalanga Mining Contract Update​MYX​09:34:00​​M PHARMA​MYX signs license agreement for women's health products​NEA​11:39:00​​NEARMAP​Federal Court approves Scheme​NNG​08:15:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Entitlement offer opens and letters sent to shareholders​NSB​08:25:00​​NEUROSCIEN​NSB files new patent​NTO​09:52:00​​NITRO SOFT​Update on Alludo Transaction​NWC​08:25:00​​NEWWORLDR​10.7m @ 13.7% Cu-Equiv. intersected in South Shoot​NZK​07:31:00​​NZKSALMON​NZK Appeal Announcement​ODM​08:33:00​​ODIN​Maiden drilling program to commence at Wertago​OLY​09:29:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Trading Halt​PCL​09:42:00​​PANCONT​Extension Granted & Relinquishment Waived for PEL 87 Namibia​PL8​09:27:00​​PLATO INMX​Dividend/Distribution - PL8​POS​08:15:00​​POSEIDON​Share Purchase Plan Opens​PR1​08:20:00​​PURERESOUR​Belt Scale Quebec Lithium Exploration Area now totals 270km2​R3D​09:55:00​​R3D RESRCS​Substantial cash margin improvement on Zeehan Slag​RF1​12:01:00​​REGAL INV​RF1 Annual RG240 update​RF1​09:29:00​​REGAL INV​RF1 Results of Placement​RMX​09:25:00​​REDMOUNT​Trading Halt​RRR​09:08:00​​REVOLVER​Initial Metallurgical Test Work Completed at Dianne​RTR​08:30:00​​RUMBLE​A1M: Drilling Results from Lamil Gold-Copper Project​SGC​13:55:00​​SACGASCO​Completion of Philippines Drilling Site Surveys​SHG​09:55:00​​SINGHEALTH​Trading Halt​SHG​09:51:00​​SINGHEALTH​Pause in Trading​SNX​12:28:00​​SIERRA NEV​SNX Drilling Update - New Pass, Warrior & Blackhawk projects​SPA​10:39:00​​SPACETALK​Trading and Business Update​SPT​08:27:00​​SPLITIT​Google expands agreement with Splitit​TMR​09:48:00​​TEMPUS​Tempus Upscales Non-Brokered Private Placement up to C$1.3M​TTT​10:56:00​​TITOMIC​Reinstatement to Quotation​TTT​10:56:00​​TITOMIC​Titomic Investor Presentation​TTT​10:56:00​​TITOMIC​Placement​TYR​09:55:00​​TYRO PAY​Transaction Value Update to 30 November 2022​VBC​09:38:00​​VERBRECL​Project Update​VR8​08:24:00​​VANAD RES​VR8 appoints experienced MD to lead world-class project​W2V​09:21:00​​WAY2VAT​Trading Halt​WAF​08:21:00​​WESTAFRICA​WAF Receives Strong Interest from Leading Debt Financiers​WC1​09:38:00​​WESTCOBAR​Salazar REE Beneficiation Trials Underway​WGO​08:34:00​​WARREGO​Matching Rights Process for revised Hancock Takeover Offer​WOA​09:24:00​​WIDE OPEN​Global sampling of Buntine Protein commences​WRM​09:09:00​​WHITEROCK​Trading Halt​XRG​08:35:00​​XREALITY​FREAK Fifth Venue Opens Today - Surfers Paradise​XTC​09:33:00​​XANTIPPE​Trading Halt​


----------



## barney (6 December 2022)

CLOSE:  6th December

Late so only of "reference" value  (Been a tough day at the office!)


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​4DS​15:41:00​​4DSMEMORY​Response to ASX Price Query​4DS​14:24:00​​4DSMEMORY​Trading Halt​4DS​13:33:00​​4DSMEMORY​Pause Trading​A1M​10:08:00​​A1MINESLTD​Notice of Compulsory Acquisition following Takeover Bid​AAR​09:31:00​​ASTRAL​Mandilla Achieves One Million Ounces Resource Milestone​AAU​10:13:00​​ANTILLES​Antilles Gold to Raise $2.0 million for Activities in Cuba​ALV​09:58:00​​ALVOMIN​Drilling Identifies New Shallow High-Grade Copper Zone​AVA​09:21:00​​AVA RISK​Additional Fibre Optic Intrusion Detection System Contract​AVM​09:57:00​​ADVANCE​Successful $1.0M Placement​BCN​09:16:00​​BEACON MIN​BNR: $3.1M Sale of Geko Gold Royalty​BEZ​17:49:00​​BESRAGOLD​Offer Booklet - Entitlement Offer​BEZ​17:37:00​​BESRAGOLD​Sept 2022 Quarter Results in compliance with Canadian Filing​BGL​10:44:00​​BELLEVUE​Progress update and capital raising presentation​BGL​10:43:00​​BELLEVUE​Progress update and capital raising announcement​BGL​09:27:00​​BELLEVUE​Trading Halt​BIR​09:13:00​​BIRFIN​Disclosure Document​BMN​10:53:00​​BANNERMAN​Presentation Etango-8 Definitive Feasibility Study​BMN​10:52:00​​BANNERMAN​Etango-8 Definitive Feasibility Study​BNR​09:16:00​​BULLETIN​$3.1M Sale of Geko Gold Royalty​BVR​15:31:00​​BELLAVISTA​Trading Halt​BVR​14:26:00​​BELLAVISTA​Pause in Trading​CAV​10:02:00​​CARNAVALE​Maiden RC drilling completed at Ora Banda Gold Project​CDX​10:09:00​​CARDIEXLTD​Trading Halt​CDX​09:56:00​​CARDIEXLTD​Pause in Trading​CHC​14:22:00​​CHARTER HG​Dividend/Distribution - CHC​CHK​15:49:00​​COHIBA​Significant Zinc Intersections - Pernatty C (Amended)​CHK​08:56:00​​COHIBA​Significant Additional Zinc Intersections from Pernatty C​CNR​09:27:00​​CANNON RES​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​CRS​08:23:00​​CAPRICE​NORTHAMPTON POLYMETALLIC PROJECT UPDATE​CXU​09:50:00​​CAULDRON​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​DAL​09:43:00​​DALAROO​Follow Up Aircore Drilling Commences at Browns Prospect​DRM​10:08:00​​DEMETAL​A1M: Notice of Compulsory Acquisition following Takeover Bid​DTR​08:31:00​​DATELINE​Gold Links Update​DUG​08:23:00​​DUG TECH​Operational Update​EFE​09:58:00​​EASTERNRES​Spodumene identified at Trigg Hill​EHL​08:24:00​​EMECO HLDG​Refinance of Revolving Credit Facility​EPY​10:41:00​​EARLYPAY​Trading Halt​EPY​09:59:00​​EARLYPAY​Pause in Trade​FEG​15:56:00​​FAR EAST​Extension of Share Purchase Plan​FFF​09:27:00​​FORBIDDEN​Trading Halt​G88​09:33:00​​MILE​REE Mineralisation at Quicksilver​GBR​09:35:00​​GREATBOULD​Gnaweeda tenement acquisition expands Meekatharra footprint​GCY​09:32:00​​GASCOYNE​Dalgaranga Update and Continuation of Voluntary Suspension​GTG​09:52:00​​GENE TECH​GeneType Published in PLUS ONE for CVD & Type 2 Diabetes​HHR​09:50:00​​HARTSHEAD​Update on Investment Process for Industry Partnering​HLA​13:19:00​​HEALTHIA​Acquisition Settlement​HMX​08:27:00​​HAMMER​Pegmatites & Lithium Bearing Rock Chips Discovered at Yandal​IHL​08:25:00​​INHEALTH​Incannex Expands Intellectual Property Position over IHL-42X​IMM​08:59:00​​IMMUTEP​GMP Manufacturing Process Developed for IMP761 LAG-3 Agonist​KGD​08:24:00​​KULA​Heli VTEM & Mag Survey Extended - Westonia Project​KKC​09:36:00​​KKR CR INC​Update - Dividend/Distribution - KKC​KPO​10:23:00​​KALINA​Kalina Investor Presentation​KRM​16:53:00​​KINGSROSE​Sale of Way Linggo Satisfaction of Conditions Precedent​KTG​09:52:00​​KTIG​KTIG Advances Naval Shipbuilding Applications​LLI​15:02:00​​LOYALLITH​Lithium Operational Update - Nevada, USA - Amended​LLI​08:40:00​​LOYALLITH​Lithium Operational Update - Nevada, USA​MFG​08:47:00​​MAG FINC​Funds Under Management - November 2022​MGR​14:38:00​​MIRVAC GRP​Dividend/Distribution - MGR​MRC​09:24:00​​MIN.COMMOD​Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Extension of Closing Date​MRL​10:04:00​​MAYUR​Presentation 16th PNG Mining and Petroleum Conference​NEA​09:54:00​​NEARMAP​Scheme of Arrangement becomes Effective​NME​08:17:00​​NEX METALS​Rights issue results​NZS​08:29:00​​NZ COASTAL​NZCS Achieves Significant Acceleration in Sales​OXX​14:05:00​​OCTANEX​Company Update​OXX​10:08:00​​OCTANEX​Pause in Trading​PFE​08:21:00​​PANTERA​Weelarrana tenements granted - field work to commence​PIM​08:28:00​​PIMINERALS​Halloysite Identified from Surface at Tammin Project​QEM​11:10:00​​QEMLIMITED​Pilot Plant Tests Produce Record Yields​RAS​09:23:00​​RAGUSA​Burracoppin Project Drill Results Confirm REE Discovery​RGL​08:22:00​​RIVERSGOLD​Tambourah and Mt Holland Lithium Exploration Update​RHY​14:13:00​​RHYTHM BIO​MST Access Diagnostics Forum Presentation (Amended)​RHY​10:24:00​​RHYTHM BIO​MST Access Financial Diagnostics Presentation​RIE​09:10:00​​RIEDEL RES​Diamond Drill Program Successfully Completed​RZI​08:43:00​​RAIZINVEST​November 2022 - Key Metrics​SBR​09:31:00​​SABRE RES​Further Massive Sulphides Intersected at Sherlock Bay​SCL​08:22:00​​SCHROLE GP​Receives purchase orders for Rio Tinto training programs​SGA​08:23:00​​SARYTOGAN​Breakthrough - 99.87% Graphite Purity​SHG​10:19:00​​SINGHEALTH​Share Purchase Plan - Offer Document​SHG​10:18:00​​SINGHEALTH​Investor Presentation​SHG​10:18:00​​SINGHEALTH​Acquisition Global3D business and Share Purchase Plan​SKY​09:26:00​​SKYMETALS​Strong Tin Results Continue from Tallebung​SND​10:25:00​​SAUNDERS​SND secures $8.5m Defence contract with Nova NACAP JV​SP3​09:19:00​​SPECTUR​Spectur Business Update and Investor Presentation​SRZ​08:53:00​​STELLAR​Exploration Licence Granted Over Prospective VMS Targets​SUV​09:08:00​​SUVOSTRAT​Trading Halt​TMH​10:02:00​​THEMRKTHLD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​TMH​10:01:00​​THEMRKTHLD​Company Update on Financing Initiatives​TMX​08:19:00​​TERRAIN​Smokebush Pegmatite Swarms Identified, Sampling Underway​TMZ​09:40:00​​THOMSONRES​Sale of Texas Project​TNG​09:37:00​​TNG​TNG Update on Clough​TPO​17:31:00​​TIAN POH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​TPO​17:31:00​​TIAN POH​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report​TYX​08:19:00​​TYRANNA​Maiden Drilling of Muvero Completed​VKA​09:43:00​​VIKINGMINE​VKA ENGAGES METALLURGICAL CONSULTANT FOR CANEGRASS PROJECT​VMT​08:33:00​​VMOTO​Vmoto Enters Strategic Agreement with Charged Asia​WBE​10:19:00​​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Energy Announces Rex-4 clean-up progress​WCN​09:38:00​​WHITECLIFF​Update on Exploration Programs for Lithium and REE​WFL​10:16:00​​WELLFULLYL​Reinstatement to Quotation​WFL​10:16:00​​WELLFULLYL​WFL Completes MOU for Merger with The Brandbase​WFL​10:05:00​​WELLFULLYL​Response to ASX Price and Volume Query​X2M​08:52:00​​X2MCONNECT​Trading update​


----------



## barney (7 December 2022)

11.05am Wednesday 7th Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​​1MC​08:19:00​​MORELLA​Mallina Project Update​​4DS​09:15:00​​4DSMEMORY​2023 imec collaboration update​​88E​09:30:00​​88 ENERGY​Hickory-1 Exploration Well - Rig Contract Executed​​ADD​08:20:00​​ADAVALE​Exploration Update - Kabanga Jirani Nickel Project​​AGR​09:50:00​​AGUIA RES​Pampafos Exceeds Chemical Fertiliser Productivity in Wheat​​AHI​09:36:00​​ADVANCEDHI​AHI Confirms Completion of wellteq Plan of Arrangement​​ANX​09:16:00​​ANAXMETALS​Loan Agreement​​AOA​08:43:00​​AUSMON​Field exploration commenced at EL8954 and EL9252, NSW​​ASG​09:05:00​​AUTOSPORTS​ASG to acquire Motorline & Gold Coast BMW, MINI and panel​​ASQ​10:28:00​​AUSSILICAQ​Extensive Gold in soil anomalies detected​​AV1​08:20:00​​ADVERITAS​Adveritas CEO Contract Extended​​BGL​09:40:00​​BELLEVUE​Successful completion of A$60M placement​​BPM​09:47:00​​BPM MIN​Exploration Update - Claw and Santy Gold Projects​​BRK​08:20:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Operations Update​​BTE​10:06:00​​BOTALA​Flow Testing and Exploration Well Update​​BTH​10:18:00​​BIGTINCAN​Trading Halt​​BTH​09:59:00​​BIGTINCAN​Pause in Trading​​BUR​08:19:00​​BURLEY MIN​Canadian Consultant Appointed for Chubb Lithium Project​​CEL​08:19:00​​CHAL EXP​Significant Discovery at Sentazon Deeps​​CHN​09:38:00​​CHALICE​VMS:Chalice commence EM to delineate Ni-Cu-PGE drill targets​​COH​09:03:00​​COCHLEAR​Oticon Medical acquisition - UK CMA decision​​CY5​09:20:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Trading Halt​​DDB​09:07:00​​DYNAMIC​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​​EEL​08:54:00​​ENRGELELTD​High priority drill targets identified at Ghanzi West​​EIQ​08:19:00​​ECHOIQLTD​Echo IQ Launches EchoSolv for Immediate Distribution​​EPY​09:33:00​​EARLYPAY​Trading Update​​FTZ​09:50:00​​FERTOZ​Fertoz signs 10-year lease extension agreement at Deerlodge​​GBR​08:45:00​​GREATBOULD​Side Well exploration update​​GED​08:18:00​​GOLD DEEP​Exceptional 90m Intersection of Copper-Silver at Khusib​​GLV​09:47:00​​GLOBALOILG​EP127 - Hydrogen Refocus After Legislative Changes​​GMR​09:15:00​​GOLDEN RIM​Trading Halt​​GQG​08:21:00​​GQGPARTNRS​FUM as at 30 November 2022​​HCH​10:08:00​​HOT CHILI​Hot Chili Granted Maritime Concession Land​​KLI​09:20:00​​KILLI​Drilling commences at Rocky, Ravenswood North​​KNG​09:20:00​​KINGMINLTD​All Assay Results Received at Cleo - Grades up to 2.9% U308​​LEG​08:17:00​​LEGEND​R&D Cash Refund of $2.93M Received​​LGM​09:48:00​​LEGACY MIN​Approvals and Drill Rig Secured for Campaign at Bauloora​​LLC​10:01:00​​LEND LEASE​Lendlease responds to media speculation​​LM8​08:19:00​​LUNNONMET​Fabulous Baker Buoys Lunnon to 79,300 Tonnes of Nickel Metal​​LRS​09:18:00​​LATRES​Trading Halt​​MEK​09:35:00​​MEEKAMET​Turnberry Delivers More Shallow Oxide Gold​​MTR​08:39:00​​METALTIGER​Update on Sandfire and Margin Lending Facility​​NME​10:26:00​​NEX METALS​Security Class Suspension from Quotation​​NUG​11:04:00​​VANECKNUGG​Trading Halt​​NUG​09:55:00​​VANECKNUGG​Pause in Trade - ASX: NUGG​​OBM​08:20:00​​ORABANDA​Riverina Exploration Update​​OLY​09:41:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Suspension from Official Quotation​​PH2​10:06:00​​PUREHYDRO​BTE: Flow Testing and Exploration Well Update​​RIM​09:55:00​​RIMFIRE​Priority Copper Target Defined at East Cowal Project​​RMX​09:44:00​​REDMOUNT​RMX Acquires Strategic Lithium Projects in Nevada USA​​RNU​09:26:00​​RENASCOR​Fully Underwritten A$70 million Institutional Placement​​RNU​09:00:00​​RENASCOR​Trading Halt​​RSH​08:47:00​​RESPIRI​First primary care practice secured and first patients​​SKC​07:30:00​​SKYCITY​AUSTRAC CIVIL PENALTY PROCEEDINGS AGAINST SKYCITY ADELAIDE​​SPX​10:48:00​​SPENDA​Spenda Platform to be rolled out to Carpet Court​​SPX​09:54:00​​SPENDA​Pause in trading​​STO​08:56:00​​SANTOS​Santos announces higher shareholder returns​​STX​08:39:00​​STRIKE ENE​Strike increases ownership of Warrego to 19.9%​​SVM​08:20:00​​SOVEREIGN​Sovereign to Demerge Standalone Graphite Projects​​TBA​09:33:00​​TOMBOLA​Results of Share Purchase Plan​​THR​09:03:00​​THORMINING​High-grade Copper and Gold confirmed, Kelly's NE Prospect​​TIE​08:49:00​​TIETTO​Tietto Hits 184.55 g/t Gold at South Gamina at Abujar​​TOE​09:33:00​​TORO ENERG​Trading Halt​​UVA​09:29:00​​UVRE​Assays Confirm Uranium and Vanadium Mineralisation​​VMS​09:38:00​​VENTUREMIN​Chalice commence EM to delineate Ni-Cu-PGE drill targets​​W2V​09:26:00​​WAY2VAT​Way2Vat Secures A$1.1m Placement​​WGO​08:39:00​​WARREGO​STX: Strike increases ownership of Warrego to 19.9%​​WIN​09:12:00​​WIDGIE​Trading Halt​​WRM​09:04:00​​WHITEROCK​Suspension from Quotation​​XTC​10:05:00​​XANTIPPE​Xantippe to Raise up to $20 Million in Placement & SPP​​


----------



## barney (8 December 2022)

12.20pm Thursday 8th Dec


CodeTimeNameHeadingAGN9:39amARGENICASRC Approves Commencement Of Fourth And Final Cohort DosingAIS8:18amAERISRESHLX: New Conductive Copper Targets at CanbelegoAIZ7:31amAIR N.Z.Air New Zealand updates half year earnings guidance for FY23AVZ9:52amAVZ MINSLegal action to affirm interests in the Manono ProjectAWV9:30amANOVAMETALTrading HaltBOT9:35amBOTANIXConfirmation Sofpironium Bromide NDA Formally Under ReviewBVR9:52amBELLAVISTASuspension from Official QuotationCBE10:10amCOBRECobre Appoints New Chief Executive OfficerCDX10:52amCARDIEXLTDSuspension from Official QuotationCHN9:02amCHALICEPromising New Sulphide Mineralisation at the Hooley ProspectCIP9:54amCEN I REITDecember 2022 Distribution DeclarationCIP9:51amCEN I REITDividend/Distribution - CIPCIP9:27amCEN I REITStrategic Partnership and Portfolio ValuationCMW8:26amCROMWELLDividend/Distribution - CMWCUP8:27amCOUNTPLUSCount Financial Provision for RemediationCUP8:21amCOUNTPLUSCBA: Update on CountPlus IndemnityCYQ8:16amCYCLIQNew Action Sport Camera Delivers Strong ResultsCZN8:17amCORAZONMiriam Lithium DiscoveryDCC9:30amDIGITALXBitcoin and digital asset exposure - November 2022DOU9:39amDOUUGHTrading HaltDOW9:04amDOWNER EDIAccounting irregularities in Utilities and trading updateEEG8:28amEMPIRE ENEBeetaloo Operations UpdateENR8:17amENCOUNTERMagnetic survey upgrades Cu-REE targets - West AruntaFAU9:41amFIRST AUFurther Dogwood Assays Highlight Copper Porphyry PotentialFFF9:55amFORBIDDENRights Issue and Placement Options ProspectusFFF9:49amFORBIDDENForbidden Foods Finalises Placement to Raise $1.08mFG110:30amFLYNNGOLDTrading HaltFG19:50amFLYNNGOLDPause in TradingFSF7:30amFONTERRAFonterra lifts earnings guidance, posts strong Q1GTE9:08amGREAT WESTPhase 2 Extension Drilling Commences at Harris FindHAL8:40amHALO TECHHALO expands to Australian property investing verticalHDN8:19amHOMECO DNRHDN Announces Accretive InvestmentsHDN8:19amHOMECO DNRHMC: HMC Update on Last Mile Logistics FundHFR9:16amHIGHFIELDTrading HaltHLX8:18amHELIXNew Conductive Copper Targets at CanbelegoHMC8:19amHMC CAPLTDHDN: HDN Announces Accretive InvestmentsHMC8:19amHMC CAPLTDHMC Update on Last Mile Logistics FundIBX8:21amIMAGIONBIOPositive clinical data reported at breast cancer symposiumIMM8:16amIMMUTEPCommercial Scale in Manufacturing of Efti AchievedIPX8:56amIPERIONXIperionX Extends Titanium Metal Technologies AgreementKAU11:34amKAISERREEFGold Production MilestoneKCC9:45amKINCORACOPTrading HaltKLI9:04amKILLIInvestor Presentation - Ravenswood North ExplorationLNK8:32amLINK ADMINUpdate on Dye & Durham Non-Binding Indicative ProposalLOM8:43amLUCAPAHighest Diamond Recoveries From Lulo Kimberlite Bulk SampleLPI9:41amLITHPOWINTAcquisition of Water Rights for the Maricunga ProjectLRS9:17amLATRESMaiden JORC Mineral Resource - Colina Lithium DepositM2R8:16amMIRAMARGold Intersected in Deepest Glandore East HoleMAP9:04amMICROBASYNLAB Agreements Signed in Italy and PortugalMBH9:03amMAGGIEBEERBusiness UpdateMDC11:59amMEDLABNASDAQ Progression - Medlab Clears SEC CommentsMEI9:40amMETEORICTrading HaltMKR9:48amMANUKARESTrading HaltMMA9:08amMARONANDrilling Intersects Significant Lead-Silver MineralisationNMT9:12amNEOMETALSPrimobius Corporate UpdateNWC9:35amNEWWORLDRTrading HaltODY9:42amODYSSEYGLThick Gold Intersections Continue at TuckanarraOSX9:08amOSTEOPOREIncreased presence and commercial opportunities across SEAPF19:22amPATHFINDERProspectusPNN8:45amPOWERMINPEA Commences on Rincon Salar at Salta LithiumPNT9:20amPANTHERNew Gold Lodes and Expanded Drilling Area at Burtville EastPUR8:18amPURSUITMINWarrior Update Auger Purchase & Planned AC DrillingPV19:52amPROVARISStakeholder meeting reconfirms support for Tiwi H2PVT9:26amPVTMETALSTrading HaltRNU9:39amRENASCORSuccessful Completion of A$70m Institutional PlacementSGQ9:44amST GEORGESt George Signs MoU with Global Battery Giant - SVOLTSLS8:17amSOLSTICEFinal Assay Results at Hobbes Return 20m @ 3.25g/t GoldSOP8:19amSYNERTECPowerhouse Successfully Energises Remote Industrial SiteSUV9:36amSUVOSTRATSuvo Raises $2M via PlacementTA111:01amTRANSURBANContractual Close of WestConnex A$425 million financingTCL10:42amTRANSURBANContractual Close of WestConnex A$425 million financingVRC9:36amVOLTVolt Appoints Chief Executive OfficerWC19:19amWESTCOBARDrilling Commenced to Expand Salazar REE ResourceWIN9:49amWIDGIEAssays Confirm High Grade Lithium Discovery at FaradayZEO9:31amZEOTECHLand Purchase Agreements signed Accelerate Toondoon ProjectZEU8:30amZEUSRESOUREntitlement Issue Prospectus


----------



## barney (9 December 2022)

2.05pm Friday 9th Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​ADO​11:01:00​​ANTEO TECH​AnteoTech receives $3.2m R&D Tax Incentive​AGE​10:26:00​​​Highly successful U leach and extraction tests - Samphire​AHI​09:30:00​​ADVANCEDHI​AHI Bolsters Board​AHI​09:29:00​​ADVANCEDHI​AHI Expands Digital Health Portfolio and Changes Name​ALK​08:17:00​​ALKANE​Final Kaiser Assay Results Resource Estimation Underway​AN1​09:47:00​​ANAGENICS​Corporate Update and Acquisition​ANN​08:51:00​​ANSELL​Notification of buy-back - ANN​BC8​09:44:00​​BLACK CAT​Coyote Axial Core Zone Extends at Depth​BEX​09:49:00​​BIKE XCHG​November Trading Update​BMM​08:35:00​​BALKAN MIN​Canadian Lithium portfolio strengthened​BPT​08:54:00​​BEACH​WGO: Beach Declines to Match Revised Hancock Takeover Offer​BPT​08:26:00​​BEACH​Beach determines not to exercise matching right for Warrego​CAZ​12:14:00​​CAZALY RES​Diamond Drilling Assay Results Received Vanrock Project​CDR​09:32:00​​CODRUSMIN​Codrus Confirms High Grades at Niobium-Rich REE Project​CDX​12:12:00​​CARDIEXLTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​CDX​12:12:00​​CARDIEXLTD​CardieX Announces Significant New Clinical Trial Agreement​COB​13:18:00​​COBALT BLU​Demonstration Plant High Grade Concentration Results​COY​09:35:00​​COPPERMOLY​Trading Halt​CTV​10:03:00​​COLORTV​Administration Ended​CXU​12:48:00​​CAULDRON​Placement Completed Raising $0.63 Million​CY5​09:40:00​​CYGNUSGOLD​Cygnus to raise $8m for substantial and rapid drill program​DM1​09:40:00​​DESERTML​Exceptional Leach Recoveries of Rare Earth Elements at Innou​FFF​13:09:00​​FORBIDDEN​Replacement Prospectus​FFF​10:13:00​​FORBIDDEN​Update to Rights Issue Pricing​FXG​09:54:00​​FELIX GOLD​Scrafford Shear Potential & High-Grade Antimony Initiatives​FZR​09:15:00​​FZRIVCORP​Special Dividend Payment​GDI​09:04:00​​GDI PROP​Dividend/Distribution - GDI​GMR​09:00:00​​GOLDEN RIM​Investor Presentation - Capital Raising​GMR​09:00:00​​GOLDEN RIM​Golden Rim Announces A$8.3 Million Capital Raising​GO2​09:45:00​​GO2PEOPLE​New business wins and trading update​H2G​08:21:00​​GREENHY2​Hydrogen Power Helping Green Accommodation​HIQ​09:56:00​​HITIQLTD​HIQ expands tech footprint into Northern Hemisphere Rugby​HLS​09:49:00​​HEALIUS​Healius CEO succession​HLS​08:16:00​​HEALIUS​Sale of Montserrat Day Hospitals​IMU​09:25:00​​IMUGENE​CHECKVacc Data Presented at the 2022 SABC Symposium​ISU​08:16:00​​ISELECT​ISU Scheme Meeting - Chairman's Address & Presentation​IVZ​09:24:00​​INVICTUS​Mukuyu-1 Sidetrack Operations Update​KLR​09:20:00​​KAILIRESOU​IP Survey Completed at Canegrass WA​LEX​09:13:00​​LEFROYEXP​Trading Halt​LIN​10:01:00​​LINDIAN​Lindian Successfully Completes $16M Placement​LNR​08:56:00​​LANTHANEIN​Kaolin High Purity Alumina Drilling Complete​MCP​09:13:00​​MCPHERSON​ASIC Enforcement Proceedings​MCR​09:56:00​​MINCOR​Investor Presentation​MCR​09:52:00​​MINCOR​$60m capital raise to accelerate development and exploration​MCR​09:18:00​​MINCOR​Trading Halt​MEU​08:15:00​​MARMOTA​First Rare Earth program about to commence​MQR​10:03:00​​MARQUEE​Trading Halt​MQR​09:58:00​​MARQUEE​Pause in Trading​NAG​09:43:00​​NAGAMBIE​$0.14 Million Share Placement​NME​14:00:00​​NEX METALS​Supreme Court Dismisses Metalicity Action​NNL​08:16:00​​NORDICNICK​Six New Exploration Licences Granted at Pulju Nickel Project​NTO​08:17:00​​NITRO SOFT​Revised Potentia Takeover Offer​OLY​10:04:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​OLY​10:03:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Acquisition of Earn In Rights to Niobium-REE Project​PHO​09:00:00​​PHOSCO​Scoping Study Confirms Outstanding Economics for Chaketma​PNI​08:18:00​​PINNACLE​Market update - Performance fees​PTB​12:01:00​​PTB GROUP​Implementation of Scheme​PV1​09:45:00​​PROVARIS​Trading Halt​RCE​10:06:00​​RECCE LTD​Approval to Start Phase I/II Diabetic Foot Ulcer Study​SGA​08:17:00​​SARYTOGAN​Mineralisation Extended up to 1km Outside Existing Resource​SGR​10:41:00​​STAR ENT​Trading Halt​SGR​10:24:00​​STAR ENT​Pause in Trading​SOL​09:01:00​​SOUL W.H.​WHSP 2022 AGM Presentation​SOL​08:59:00​​SOUL W.H.​WHSP 1Q23 Business Update​SXG​09:43:00​​SOUTHXGOLD​NAG: $0.14 Million Share Placement​TOE​09:38:00​​TORO ENERG​Successful A$5 Million Placement​TPD​10:27:00​​TALONENERG​$12M Share Placement Completed​TSO​08:23:00​​TESORO RES​Tesoro completes A$8 million equity raising​TWD​14:04:00​​TAMAWOOD​Expected Improvement Second Half FY23​TZL​09:12:00​​TZ LIMITED​Business and Debenture Update​VGL​07:30:00​​VSTA GRP​VGL Announces CEO Succession, Stuart Dickinson Appointed​WGO​08:54:00​​WARREGO​Beach Declines to Match Revised Hancock Takeover Offer​WGO​08:26:00​​WARREGO​BPT: Beach not to exercise matching right for Warrego​WLS​11:54:00​​WCM GLOBAL​Update - Proposed Restructure - Updated Worked Example​WR1​09:18:00​​WINSOME​Winsome MD appointed to Power Metals Corp Board​YRL​11:49:00​​YANDAL​Ironstone Well Barwidgee Exploration Drilling Results​


----------



## barney (12 December 2022)

Monday 12th Dec "Late"   (Tough day at the "Office")


CodeTimeNameHeadingAHN8:34amATHENA RESResponse to ASX Price QueryANO11:23amADVZINCTEKSales Momentum Likely to Continue into FY24ANZ6:22pmANZ BANKSUN:Suncorp Bank - ANZ ACCC Merger Authorisation ApplicationAOF2:44pmAU OFFICESale of 2 Eden Park Drive Macquarie ParkAOF2:39pmAU OFFICEDividend/Distribution - AOFARE12:57pmARGONAUTWithdrawal of Orpheus Minerals Limited IPOARO10:13amASTRO RESMarket UpdateARO10:08amASTRO RESIOCG-style mineralisation intersected at Georgina ProjectARV8:30amARTEMISPaterson Central - Mineralised Breccias EncounteredAUB8:22amAUB GROUPFY23 Underlying Net Profit After Tax Guidance, H1 & H2 SplitAWV9:24amANOVAMETALSuccessful $9M Placement to Accelerate ExplorationBVR1:33pmBELLAVISTAReinstatement to Official QuotationBVR1:33pmBELLAVISTAInitial results confirm potential for large Zn-Cu discoveryBVR1:33pmBELLAVISTAResponse to ASX Query LetterBWP2:35pmBWP TRUSTDecember 2022 Distribution EstimateBYI7:17pmBEYOND INTScheme Meeting resultsBYI4:09pmBEYOND INTScheme Meeting - Chairs address and presentationCAZ9:25amCAZALY RESSurface Sampling Completed on Large Namibian Lithium TargetCHZ9:57amCHESSERScoping Study and Resource Update at Diamba SudCLA8:49amCELRESUpdated Mineral Resource for Celsius' MCB CopperGold ProjectCOE8:26amCOOPERGovernment Gas AnnouncementsCPM9:22amCOOPERMETKing Solomon prospect intersects more significant Cu-AuCPV9:15amCLEARVUEClearVue confirms c.$812,000 R&D Tax CreditCSE7:03pmCOPSTRIKESuspension from QuotationCTP9:27amCENT PETRLFirst Tranche of Loan Facility Expansion UnconditionalCZR9:29amCOZIRONRESRobe Mesa Resource Continues to GrowDKM9:00amDUKETONDuketon Project Increases to over 100k tonnes of Nickel in RDOU11:00amDOUUGHDouugh secures growth funding to accelerate its AU rolloutDOW9:58amDOWNER EDIResponse to ASX QueryDW89:50amDW8LIMITEDTrading HaltEEG8:46amEMPIRE ENENew Gas Fields Not Subject to Price CapEIG12:08pmEINVST INCEIGA Final Distribution NovemberERM8:23amEMMERSONBonanza Gold from an emerging new ore zone at TCEWC3:34pmENERGY WLDNotice of Extension of Entitlement OfferEYE8:25amNOVA EYEStatus of MArket Clearance for iTrack Advance in the USAFG19:41amFLYNNGOLDOutstanding 12.3m@16.8g/t Au Intersection at TrafalgarFGL9:52amFRUGLGROUPTrading HaltFOD5:47pmFOOD REVTrading HaltGAL8:33amGALILEOHigh Grade Nickel Sulphide From CallistoGCY9:18amGASCOYNENew Results Confirm Scale & Significance of Never NeverGEN9:49amGENMINTrading HaltGMD9:47amGEN MINSSBM: Creating a leading Australian gold houseGMD9:47amGEN MINSSBM: Merger of St Barbara and Genesis to form Hoover HouseGMD9:34amGEN MINSTrading HaltGRR9:15amGRANGEGrange Re-acquires Interest in Southdown Magnetite ProjectGRV10:13amGREENVALEARO: Market UpdateGRV10:08amGREENVALEARO:IOCG-style mineralisation intersected atGeorgina ProjectGTR8:23amGTI RESNew Roll Front Trends Identified at Teebo & OdinHFR10:12amHIGHFIELDSuccessful Equity Raising of A$13 millionHHR8:24amHARTSHEADOperational Update & UK 33rd Offshore Licensing RoundHMG8:25amHAMELINNew High-Grade Gold Discovery in the West TanamiHMX8:23amHAMMERDrilling at Pearl Intersects Board Copper Sulphide SystemHRN9:31amHORIZONGLDDiamond drilling returns 15m @ 28.5g/t Au from KingfisherICS1:47pmICSGLOBALBidder's StatementIMR10:02amIMRICORUS$5 Million Convertible Note and Business UpdateIND8:23amINDUSTRIALExploration Activities UpdateIVR9:08amINVESTIGATTrading HaltIXR9:17amIONICRAREBelfast Facility UpdateJAY9:42amJAYRIDENew $1 Million Credit Line FacilityJHX10:35amJ HARDIENotification of buy-back - JHXK2F8:23amK2FLYTDAnglo American Engages K2F for Resource Governance SolutionKCC11:39amKINCORACOPKincora raises $2.4 million to advance drillingKPG9:07amKELLYPRTNRDec 22 Monthly Dividend for the 2023 Financial YearLLI8:28amLOYALLITHLithium Operational Update - James Bay Quebec, CanadaLSX9:55amLION SELCTLion to acquire 5.1% of PhosCo to move to 19.9%LV18:41amLIVEVLIMLV1 Trading UpdateLYN8:54amLYCAONGeophysical Review Upgrades West Arunta Niobium-REE TargetsMAT9:28amMATSA RESSettlement Update on Devon Gold Project JV - Linden GoldMCT9:55amMETALICITYOutcome of Challenge to Nex Metals AGM and EGMMDX6:18pmMINDAXMt Forrest JV Management RestructuredMEI10:01amMETEORICSuspension from QuotationMFD5:53pmMAYFIELDReceipt of Competing ProposalMFD9:50amMAYFIELDTrading HaltMKR10:27amMANUKARESPresentation to inveestorsMKR10:26amMANUKARESSuccessful Completion of $4.1million placementMM89:35amMED METALSNIS: Strong DHEM Targets Defined At JavelinMOV7:31amMOVE LOGISMove Appoints Craig Evans as New CEOMQR10:47amMARQUEETHICK LITHIUM-BEARING SEDIMENTS DISCOVERED AT KIBBY BASINMRQ9:08amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Very High Mineralogy Magonde TargetMTB12:15pmMT BURGESSNxuu Deposit V2O5 Germanium Gallium expand mineralisationMZZ8:22amMATADORMatador Announces Assays from Malachite Prospecting ProgramNIS9:35amNICKELSRCHStrong DHEM Targets Defined At JavelinNME9:55amNEX METALSMCT: Outcome of Challenge to Nex Metals AGM and EGMNMR9:25amNATIVE MINResults at Maneater Hill confirm large breccia systemNTO8:54amNITRO SOFTNitro's First Supplementary Target's StatementNTO8:54amNITRO SOFTRevised Alludo TransactionNUH9:35amNUHEARANuheara Expands US Retail FootprintNWC10:03amNEWWORLDR$8 Million Placement to further expand the Antler ProjectPAA9:12amPHARMAUSTPharmAust Receives R&D Tax Incentive RefundPAR10:07amPARA BIOPAR Receives Allowance for Key US PatentPHO9:55amPHOSCOLSX: Lion to acquire 5.1% of PhosCo to move to 19.9%PLL10:41amPIEDMONTSYA: Final Permit Awarded for NAL RestartPLY9:49amPLAYSIDENetflix joins forces with Dumb Ways to DiePOS9:16amPOSEIDONDrilling underway at Black SwanPR18:23amPURERESOURPure Appoints Highly Regarded Quebec Lithium SpecialistPUR9:58amPURSUITMINTrading HaltPV19:59amPROVARISWorld first Design Approval for compressed hydrogen carrierPVT10:00amPVTMETALSHorden Lake financing completed with $4.3M raisedQUE8:15pmQUESTEMonthly Cash Flow Report - November 2022QXR9:27amQXRESOURCEDrilling commences on new lithium project at Turner RiverRIO8:20amRIO TINTOAcquisition of TRQ receives shareholder supportRML8:44amRESOLMINEncouraging Gold Assays from Tourmaline RidgeROO9:53amROOTSEntitlement Issue - Extension to Closing DateRRR9:08amREVOLVERRevolver Reveals Maiden Copper Mineral Resource at DianneSBM9:47amST.BARBARACreating a leading Australian gold houseSBM9:47amST.BARBARAMerger of St Barbara and Genesis to form Hoover HouseSBM9:37amST.BARBARATrading HaltSKF8:31amSKYFIISkyfii secures over US$2 million in Airport ContractsSMX10:13amS-MATTERSSuspensionSMX10:01amS-MATTERSPause in tradingSP810:09amSTREAMPLAYStreamplay completes acquisition of Pacific VAS businessSPA9:31amSPACETALKExtension of Rights Issue Closing DateSUM8:29amSUMMITSummit commences drilling at the Stallion REE ProjectSUN6:22pmSUNCORPSuncorp Bank - ANZ ACCC Merger Authorisation ApplicationSYA10:41amSAYONAFinal Permit Awarded for NAL RestartTIE8:34amTIETTOAPG Heap Leach Scoping Study Delivers 10yr 850koz OperationTKL8:24amTRAKA RESAdditional REE targets identified at Mt CattlinTMB12:35pmTAMBOURAHNi-Cu-PGE Exploration at Julimar NthTMB9:48amTAMBOURAHPause in TradingTOR8:25amTORQUE METSignificant Rare Earth Potential Discovered at BullfinchTRE8:28amTOUBANIToubani Resources Commences Drill ProgramTYR8:21amTYRO PAYTyro concludes current change of control discussionsUCM10:37amUSCOMUscom China Recognised as Innovative SMEs by Beijing DRCURF9:54amUS RESPROPFund UpdateVSR10:02amVOLTAICPegmatite Occurrences Confirmed at Ti TreeVVA9:52amVIVALEISURMarket Update Presentation - November 2022 TradingVVA9:50amVIVALEISURMarket Update Announcement - November 2022 TradingWA19:31amWA1 RESWest Arunta Project - Commencement of Geophysical SurveysWC18:01pmWESTCOBARDrilling Commenced to Expand Salazar REE Resource - AmendedWEC5:29pmWHITE ENERWhite Energy acquires Fiddlers Creek Mining CompanyZIP7:25pmZIPCOLTDZip Announces Proposed Liability Management Exercise


----------



## barney (13 December 2022)

3.15pm Tuesday 13th Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​A11​08:21:00​​ATLANTICLI​Primero awarded FEED Contract for Ewoyaa Lithium Project​A3D​09:51:00​​AURORALABS​Corporate Update​AKN​10:34:00​​AUKING​Tanzanian uranium acquisition and project activities update​ANG​09:23:00​​AUSTIN ENG​Major facility upgrades and capacity expansion in Indonesia​ASR​09:15:00​​ASRA​Trading Halt​AXI​10:05:00​​AXIOM​Axiom Settles Butler Pad Site​BEN​09:39:00​​BEN ADE BK​Trading Update - 13 December 2022​BET​13:57:00​​BETMAKTECH​Response to ASX Query Letter​BPM​08:20:00​​BPM MIN​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​BRB​13:44:00​​BREAKER​Appointment of Executive Director & CEO Samuel Smith​C29​09:22:00​​C29METALS​Trading Halt​CHN​08:51:00​​CHALICE​Julimar Flowsheet Development and Scoping Study Update​CLZ​14:50:00​​CLASSICMIN​Trading Halt​CLZ​14:42:00​​CLASSICMIN​Pause in Trading​CNB​09:37:00​​CARNABYRES​Greater Duchess Exploration Update - 41m @ 1.8% Copper​CNR​12:20:00​​CANNON RES​Notice of status of defeating conditions​COY​09:54:00​​COPPERMOLY​Agreement to Sell Papua New Guinea Projects​CPT​10:10:00​​CIPHERPT​Cipherpoint subsidiary ExciteIT Signs Agreement with Healius​CQE​12:25:00​​CHSOCINFRA​Dividend/Distribution - CQE​CRR​08:19:00​​CRITICAL​High-grade Lithium over 1,300m Strike length at Mavis Lake​CSL​07:33:00​​CSL​Appointment of CSLs next CEO & Managing Director​CTQ​10:08:00​​CARETEQLTD​Careteq receives $947K R&D Tax Refund​CZN​08:18:00​​CORAZON​Government Co-Funding to Advance Mt Gilmore exploration​DCX​09:51:00​​DISCOVEX​Greater Duchess Exploration Update - CNB​DOC​08:24:00​​DOCTORCARE​Funding Agreement with AXA Health UK​DRE​08:20:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Thick Mineralisation Continues at C3, 2022 Drilling Complete​DXB​08:46:00​​DIMERIX​CLARITY 2.0 COVID-19 Study Outcome​ENR​09:29:00​​ENCOUNTER​Lithium Potential of the Junction Project Confirmed​FEG​12:12:00​​FAR EAST​Woyla Project Update​FG1​10:42:00​​FLYNNGOLD​Trading Halt​FG1​10:01:00​​FLYNNGOLD​Pause in Trading​FSF​07:31:00​​FONTERRA​Fonterra and Nestle agree sale of DPA Brazil joint venture​G1A​08:19:00​​GALENA MIN​Abra Construction 97% Complete - First Ore Stockpiled​G6M​13:37:00​​GROUP6METL​Share Purchase Plan- Prospectus​GEM​08:21:00​​G8 EDUCATE​Trading Update​GLN​09:37:00​​GALANLITH​LIT: Binding Agreement for sale of Greenbushes South Lithium​GLN​09:31:00​​GALANLITH​Galan Moves to 100% Ownership of Greenbushes South Project​GO2​13:27:00​​GO2PEOPLE​Clarification Announcement​GRL​09:04:00​​GODOLPHIN​Diamond Drilling REE Outside Existing Mineralisation​GSN​10:08:00​​GREATSOUTH​EAST LAVERTON NICKEL EXPLORATION UPDATE​GT1​09:07:00​​GREENTECH​Continued High Grade Lithium at McCombe​HIQ​09:25:00​​HITIQLTD​HIQ to launch Telehealth Concussion Healthcare Platform​HLX​08:19:00​​HELIX​Canbelego Drilling Update​HRE​09:09:00​​HEAVY RARE​Positive Rare Earth Metallurgical Test Work for Cowalinya​IIQ​09:40:00​​INOVIQ LTD​Positive EXO-NET Results in Ovarian Cancer​IXR​09:14:00​​IONICRARE​Review of 2022, Outlook for 2023​JGH​09:25:00​​JADE GAS​Jade Gas Completes Second Production Test Well​KWR​09:25:00​​KINGWEST​High grade results and resource estimation from Menzies​L1M​08:38:00​​LIGHTNING​Multiple Pegmatite Occurances Identified at Dundas Project​LEX​09:54:00​​LEFROYEXP​Lefroy Exploration Raises $3.5M for Further Exploration​LGM​08:58:00​​LEGACY MIN​Earth AI fieldwork underway at Fontenoy Copper-Gold Project​LIT​09:37:00​​LITHIUMAUS​Binding Agreement for the sale of Greenbushes South Lithium​LIT​09:31:00​​LITHIUMAUS​GLN: GLN Moves to 100% Ownership of Greenbushes Sth Project​MCR​09:08:00​​MINCOR​Successful completion of bookbuild for A$55m placement​MPG​08:17:00​​MANY PEAKS​Coherent Gold in Soil Anomalies at Childs Prospect​MRR​08:18:00​​MINREXRES​Exploration Update Tambourah & Talga Lithium Projects​NAN​09:41:00​​NANOSONICS​Response to ASX Query​NNG​09:40:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Corporate Presentation​NNG​08:59:00​​NEXION GRO​NNG Rights Issue Update​NNL​09:52:00​​NORDICNICK​Correction - Grant of New Exploration Licences at Pulju​NXS​08:21:00​​NEXTSCIENC​Next Science secures A$10M convertible notes due 2024​ORN​09:49:00​​ORION MIN​Definitive Agreements Signed for US$87M Prieska Funding​OZM​09:36:00​​OZAURUM​High Gold Recoveries - Metallurgical Results Mulgabbie North​PAM​11:50:00​​PA METALS​Trading Halt​PAM​09:47:00​​PA METALS​Pause in Trading​PEB​07:33:00​​PACIFIC ED​Enhanced Cxb Tests Deliver Improved Diagnostic Performance​PGD​12:09:00​​PEREGOLD​Newman Gold Project Drilling Results​PXX​09:34:00​​POLARX​Additional funds from Rights Issue​RAS​08:17:00​​RAGUSA​NT Lithium Project Update - Drilling Results​RMI​08:38:00​​RES MINING​Appointment of CEO​RR1​09:52:00​​REACHRES​Outstanding High-Grade Niobium, Yttrium & Dysprosium Assays​SNX​10:50:00​​SIERRA NEV​SNX hits 26.7g/t gold in maiden drilling at New Pass, Nevada​SOR​08:19:00​​STRAT ELE​Agreement to Power Wearable Electronics with Moisture​SPL​11:08:00​​STARPHARMA​Positive AZD0466 clinical data presented by AstraZeneca​SSR​08:36:00​​SSR MINING​SSR Mining Announces Positive Exploration Results at Seabee​STM​09:09:00​​SUN METALS​Bramaderos - initial MRE and Exploration Target​SYA​09:41:00​​SAYONA​PLL: NAL Receives Remaining Permit to Restart Mining Op​SYN​09:13:00​​SYNERGIAEN​Shareholder Presentation​VTX​12:18:00​​VERTEXMIN​Pegmatites Identified at Northern Taylor Rock​WA1​08:26:00​​WA1 RES​West Arunta Project - High Grade Nb-Ta in Weathered Zone​WNX​09:07:00​​WELLNEX​Completion of Mr Bright Acquisition and Trading Update​WWG​09:15:00​​WISEWAYGRP​Wiseway secures working capital facilities​ZEO​09:48:00​​ZEOTECH​Appointment of Chief Executive Officer​ZEO​08:16:00​​ZEOTECH​Land Purchase Agreements Announcement - Amended​ZIP​10:00:00​​ZIPCOLTD​Successful Completion of Liability Management Exercise​


----------



## barney (14 December 2022)

11.20am Wednesday 14th Dec


CodeTimeNameHeading2BE9:59amTUBIUnsolicited, Conditional Off-Market Takeover OfferADX11:03amADXENERGYWelchauGas Farmin Phase1 Complete and WellSite Access SignedAL89:34amALDERANRio Tinto's Drilling Results at Alderan's Frisco ProjectAPS8:18amALLUPSIO2High Grade Silica Sand Results - Sparkler C ProjectAPZ9:11amASPENAcquisition of Stake in Eureka Group Holdings LimitedAR39:01amAUSTRAREMore Strong Assay Results Pave Way for Resource UpdateBAS9:24amBASS OILWireline Program Increases Cooper Basin Production 30%BGL8:59amBELLEVUEShare Purchase Plan Offer BookletBSN8:18amBASINENRGYAirborne EM Survey Commences At GeikieC299:56amC29METALSOversubscribed Placement for Drilling in Lithium TriangleCBE8:20amCOBRECobre and Sandfire Resources Sign Collaboration AgreementCEN7:30amCONTACT ENNovember 2022 Operating ReportCLA9:16amCELRESCelsius secures proposal from local partner for MCB projectCPN8:17amCASPINPlus 10% Copper at Surface at Mount Squires ProjectCRS9:50amCAPRICETrading HaltCU69:30amCLARITY PHPositive topline results from SAR-bisPSMA diagnostic trialDM19:31amDESERTMLFurther Outstanding Rare Earth Assays from InnouendyDUN9:47amDUNDASExploration Update - Central Exploration TargetDW89:35amDW8LIMITEDSuspension from QuotationEGH9:11amEUR GROUPAPZ: Acquisition of Stake in Eureka Group Holdings LimitedFGL10:07amFRUGLGROUPCompany Update - Strategic Partnership & Capital RaiseFND8:17amFINDILIMProfit GuidanceGEN9:40amGENMINGenmin raises AU$7.9 millionGL19:20amGLOBALLITHTrading HaltGMD9:47amGEN MINSA$275 million Conditional Placement Fully SubscribedHIQ9:28amHITIQLTDResults of Renounceable Rights OfferID89:54amIDENTITIISignificant One Platform Strategy ProgressIDA9:42amINDIANARESMultiple New REE Exploration Targets IdentifiedIOU8:39amIOUPAYDebt Facility OfferIVR9:55amINVESTIGATIVR Raises $4.2m to advance Paris and Regional ExplorationIXC9:05amINVEX THERInvex Receives Approval for Paediatric Plan from the EMAJEP10:31amJPM EPIDistribution UpdateKCC8:15amKINCORACOPShareholder Meeting PresentationLEL9:31amLITHENERGYFurther Intersections of Conductive Brines at SolarozLLL8:18amLEOLITHIUMFurther High-Grade Drilling Results at DanayaLNR9:02amLANTHANEINHigh Grade REE and Niobium Confirmed at LyonsM2R8:18amMIRAMARWhaleshark REE Results Upgrade IOCG PotentialMCT9:27amMETALICITYMetalicity Secures Highly Prospective Exploration PermitMHK8:18amMETALHAWKBerehaven Nickel Project UpdateMM18:42amMIDASLithium pegmatite pathfinder elements at Lake SeabrookMNB9:23amMINBOS RESHistoric Green Energy MOU signed for Capanda Green AmmoniaNME10:40amNEX METALSTrading HaltNME10:00amNEX METALSPause in TradingOMA8:17amOMEGAOILPermian Deep Gas Drill Readiness UpdateOSL9:04amONCOSILDistribution agreement signed for selected Chinese marketsPCG10:13amPENGANAMonthly Funds Under Management- 30 November 2022PIQ8:15amPROTEOMICSUK NICE publishes Medtech Innovation Briefing on PromarkerDPMT9:00amPATRIOTBATPatriot Drills 113.4m of 1.61% Li2O at the CV5 PegmatitePTR9:32amPETRATHERMRare Earth Drilling Operations Successfully CompletedPUR11:00amPURSUITMINPursuit to Acquire Lithium Brine Project in ArgentinaRAC9:31amRACEONCORace Appoints Damian Clarke-Bruce as CEO & Managing DirectorRBX9:57amRESOURCE BConfirmation of Further High Grade Shallow InterceptsRDT8:17amRED DIRTNon-binding MoU executed with VinES for potential offtakeRMY9:24amRMA GLOBALInvestor presentationRMY9:18amRMA GLOBALASX Announcement - Entitlement OfferRMY9:06amRMA GLOBALTrading haltRSH8:17amRESPIRIFirst patients selected and enrolled into Minnesota Lung CtrRXM8:31amREXMINHillside Mineral Resource and Ore ReserveRXM8:28amREXMINRex commits to next phase of Hillside Copper-Gold ProjectSBM9:49amST.BARBARACompletion of Genesis' A$275 million conditional placementSCT9:34amSCOUTSECCompletion of Rights Issue Shortfall and Director RetirementSGP8:32amSTOCKLANDStockland Announces 1H23 Estimated DistributionSPL11:04amSTARPHARMAVIRALEZE Nasal Spray Registered in IndonesiaSRI8:18amSIPA RESSkeleton Rocks Assay ResultsSRK9:26amSTRIKETrading HaltSRR9:58amSARAMADrilling Highlights Growth Potential at Sanutura ProjectSTX8:21amSTRIKE ENETPD: Walyering Gas Sales Agreement executedSTX8:16amSTRIKE ENEWalyering Gas Sales SecuredSXG8:20amSOUTHXGOLDHigh-Grade Mineralisation continues in Drill Hole SDDSC050TAR9:43amTARUGAMINANSTO Metallurgical Extractions up to 70% of MREOsTD18:19amTALI DIGICompletion of Entitlement OfferTEM9:50amTEMPESTMeleya Update - Completion Of 2022 DrillingTIP11:13amTEAMINVESTLegal proceedings involving Colour Capital Pty LtdTLG8:18amTALGAGROUPTalga silicon anode demand drives progressTMS9:29amTENNANTIntensely Copper Mineralised Drill Hits Extend BluebirdTMX10:17amTERRAINPlacementTPD8:21amTALONENERGWalyering Gas Sales Agreement executedTPD8:16amTALONENERGSTX: Walyering Gas Sales SecuredURF11:16amUS RESPROPRE response to notice of meetingWBC9:30amWESTPAC2022 AGM Chair address and intention to retire at 2023 AGMWC19:29amWESTCOBARSubstantial Increase of Landholding near Salazar REE ProjectWIA8:17amWIAAssays confirm fourth high-grade mineralised zone at KokosebWMG8:38amWESTERNLTDNickel Sulphide Mineralisation Seen in Hole MTD022WOA8:23amWIDE OPENAppointment of new CEO and transition of Managing DirectorWRM9:22amWHITEROCKCapital Raise & Redemption of Convertible Note ClarificationZNC9:38amZENITH MINDrilling Update - Dulcie Gold Trend


----------



## barney (15 December 2022)

1pm Thursday 15th Dec


CodeTimeNameHeadingAAJ10:18amARUMA RESDiamond Drilling Expands Greenstone Footprint at Salmon GumsAAU10:44amANTILLESHigh Grade Gold & Copper Assays at El Pilar CubaACR11:33amACRUXMutual Termination of Co-Development AgreementAEF8:18amA ETHICALEarnings Guidance & Business UpdateAGC9:48amAGCLTDNew Rare Earth Element-Copper-Gold ProjectAIA11:13amAUCK AIRPTAIA - Auckland Airport makes announcement to the marketAIA10:16amAUCK AIRPTPause in TradingAPA9:24amAPA GROUPEstimated interim distributionAPA9:20amAPA GROUPDividend/Distribution - APAAPM9:02amAPM HUMANAPM expands through acquisition of Everyday IndependenceAPX9:39amAPPENArmughan Ahmad appointed CEO and PresidentARE9:21amARGONAUTLumwana West Update - LicenceARF11:59amMarket UpdateARF11:22amQuarterly distributionARF11:20amDividend/Distribution - ARFARR10:00amARAREEARTHMetallurgical tests indicate low processing costsAS28:16amASKARI METPhase I RC Drilling Program Completed at Uis Lithium ProjectASR9:57amASRAAsra raises $2.5m to advance its Mt Stirling ProjectASX8:45amASXASX Responds to ASIC And RBA CHESS-Related RequirementsAVC9:45amAUCTUS INVAuctus Investment Group to sell stake in Petspiration GroupBGD9:07amBARTONGOLDInitial assay results highlight Tunkillia growth potentialBKW10:04amBRICKWORKSSale of Oakdale East Stage 2 into Industrial JV TrustBRK8:16amBROOKSIDEWolf Pack Operations UpdateBST9:36amBESTLESSCEO UpdateBYI11:27amBEYOND INTCourt approves schemeCIP9:48amCEN I REITSettlement of Strategic PartnershipCLZ10:48amCLASSICMINAmended Funding AnnouncementCLZ10:25amCLASSICMINClassic Secures $20.1 Million Institutional Funding PackageCNI8:17amCENTURIACenturia Grows its Agricultural Portfolio to over $0.4bnCQR9:00amCHRETAILRTDividend/Distribution - CQRCRR9:45amCRITICALTrading HaltCTP10:08amCENT PETRLNZO: New East Coast Gas Supply AgreementCTP9:50amCENT PETRLCentral signs new east coast Gas Supply AgreementCTT9:24amCETTIRECettire and Zegna sign commercial agreementCUE10:08amCUENZO: New East Coast Gas Supply AgreementDMM9:50amDMCMININGTrading HaltDOW9:48amDOWNER EDIFitch Rating UpdateDRA8:16amDRAGLOBALSale of Settlement SharesDXB8:55amDIMERIXDMX-200 FSGS Phase 3 Trial Part 1 Recruitment AchievedEIQ8:48amECHOIQLTDPositive Interim Results From Clinical Trial at St Vincent'sERW8:16amERRAWARRAErrawarra - Errabiddy Rare Earth Potential ConfirmedFG111:26amFLYNNGOLDInvestor Presentation December 2022FG111:25amFLYNNGOLDFG1 to Raise up to $6.1 million by way of a Placement & NREOFIJ10:14amFIJI KAVAANZ Pharma appointed as exclusive distributor in New ZealandGCM10:08amGREENCRITBuilding an Australian Mine to Market Graphite BusinessGIB11:29amGIBBRIVERExcellent Metallurgical Results at Edjudina Gold Project WAGL19:46amGLOBALLITHGL1 Delivers Transformative 50.7Mt Lithium Resource BaseGLV9:51amGLOBALOILGEntitlement Issue Offer CompletesHCW8:45amHLTHCOREITDecember 2022 Distribution DeclarationHCW8:44amHLTHCOREITDividend/Distribution - HCWHDN8:42amHOMECO DNRDecember 2022 Distribution DeclarationHDN8:41amHOMECO DNRDividend/Distribution - HDNHTG9:14amHARVESTTGHTG Trading UpdateICR8:16amINTELICAREResults of Entitlement Offer to Raise $2.21mIG610:27amINTGRAPHITDrilling intersects additional new graphite mineralisationILA9:07amISLAND PHAIRB approval received for ISLA101 Phase 2a clinical trialILA8:57amISLAND PHAISLA101 drug product achieves stability milestoneIMA8:59amIMAGE RESMINERAL RESOURCE UPDATE ATLAS DEPOSITIMI10:06amINFINITYPositive nickel results at nickel prospect in the Pilbara WAIS39:56amISYNERGYTrading HaltISU10:08amISELECTScheme of Arrangement becomes legally effectiveKIN9:53amKIN MININGDrilling Intersects HG Gold at Eastern Corridor IP TargetKKO9:51amKINETIKOCore Well 270-06C CompletedKOB9:49amKOBARESTrading HaltKOB9:19amKOBARESKoba Acquires High-Quality Lithium-Pegmatite ProjectsKTA9:43amKRAKATOABroad Sulphide Zones Intersected at Milly MillyLGM9:52amLEGACY MINTrading HaltLLI9:26amLOYALLITHInvestor Presentation - December 2022LRD8:50amLORDRESLithium Exploration Accelerates at Horse RocksLRL9:02amLABYRINTHLabyrinth embarks on Comet Vale exploration programMAA8:57amMONASHMAATDistribution estimate and Timetable - December 2022 QuarterMLS8:16amMETALS AUSMetals Steps Up Lithium Exploration in Canada & AustraliaMRQ9:06amMRG METALSMRG HMS - Very High Assemblage at Malambane TargetMTR8:15amMETALTIGERMargin Lending Facility UpdateNZO10:08amNZ OIL&GASNew East Coast Gas Supply AgreementOAU12:32pmORAGOLDCorrection to Crown Prince High Grade God InterceptsOAU10:26amORAGOLDNew High Grade Gold Intercepts at Crown PrinceOD68:36amOD6METALSAEM Shows Vast Scale of Target AreasODY8:48amODYSSEYGLDrilling Yields More Outstanding Thick Gold IntersectionsOSL8:17amONCOSILOncoSil achieves milestone of 10 patients treated in SpainPAM10:01amPA METALSSuspension from QuotationPEC11:37amPERPET RESBeharra Updated Mineral Resource -137.8Mt at 98.6% SiO2PGD9:47amPEREGOLDUltra High-Grade Gold and Silver from Birdsnest CosteansPLG9:41amPEARL GULLTrading HaltPLS8:16amPILBARAMINResults of BMX AuctionPOS9:12amPOSEIDONFull Steam Ahead for Black Swan RestartPXX9:55amPOLARXTrading HaltQPM8:17amQLDPACIFICTECH Project ApprovalsQXR11:31amQXRESOURCEDrilling advances with extensions observed at Turner RiverRBD7:51amRESTBRANNZRestaurant Brands Renews Banking FacilitiesRCE11:56amRECCE LTDAnti-Infective Research Unit est. at Murdoch Children'sRHY9:49amRHYTHM BIOMarket UpdateRHY9:37amRHYTHM BIORHY Continues Platform Expansion Program for Other CancersRML9:03amRESOLMINDrilling Update - Wollogorang Copper ProjectSCL9:04amSCHROLE GPSchrole Verify upgrades automated background serviceSFX8:17amSHEFF RESThunderbird Construction 60% CompleteSGL9:23amSUNRICECEO announces intention to retire from SunRice GroupSGL8:33amSUNRICEHalf Yearly Report and FinancialsSHV8:17amSELECTSelect Harvests Limited Crop and Market UpdateSLX8:35amSILEXZS-Si Project Achieves Target Enrichment ObjectivesSRN10:21amSUREFIREMassive, wide and continuous Vanadium intersectionsSUH9:35amSTH HEM MIResults of Non-Renounceable Rights IssueTHR10:23amTHORMININGKelly's Drilling Results and a Correction to a Prior ResultTMR9:54amTEMPUSTempus Elizabeth Drill Holes Assay up to 23.5 G/T GoldTNY9:04amTINYBEANS2022 Review, 2023 Outlook and Cash flow PositiveTOU9:52amTLOUENERGYTlou announces A$3 million placementTRE8:26amTOUBANIToubani Resources Appoints Chief Executive OfficerTTI10:08amTRAFFICReorganisation and refinance of debt facilitiesTTM9:36amTITANMINCopper-Molybdenum-Gold Porphyry Mineralisation DiscoveredTUL9:13amTULLARESChairman's AGM addressWAF9:17amWESTAFRICAWAF intercepts 25m at 90 g/t gold at M1 SouthWIN10:13amWIDGIEHigh Grade Results Provide Confidence of Growth at Gillett


----------



## barney (16 December 2022)

1.55pm Friday 16th December


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​ABP​09:09:00​​ABACUS​Dividend/Distribution - ABP​AME​09:23:00​​ALTOMETALS​Alto confirms SPP closes oversubscribed​ANL​09:34:00​​AMANI GOLD​Trading Halt​AUN​09:38:00​​AURUMIN​Drill for Equity Agreement with Topdrill​AVJ​09:18:00​​AVJ​Operational and Trading Update​AZI​09:49:00​​ALTAMIN​Financial Close & First Funding Drawdown for Gorno​AZJ​09:56:00​​AURIZON​Aurizon announces sale agreement for East Coast Rail​BAS​09:33:00​​BASS OIL​Operations Update - November 2022​BC8​08:16:00​​BLACK CAT​Assay Results Fill the Gap at Coyote with 6m at 13.24gt Au​BCN​12:51:00​​BEACON MIN​BNR: Settlement of Geko Gold Royalty​BCN​09:56:00​​BEACON MIN​Geko Tenements Acquired​BMM​08:18:00​​BALKAN MIN​1.8M @ 3.75% LI20 ASSAYS FROM GORGE LITHIUM PROJECT​BMT​13:31:00​​BEAMTREEHD​Clarification of contract with Abbott​BMT​08:42:00​​BEAMTREEHD​Beamtree agrees new global contract with Abbott​BNO​09:19:00​​BIONOMICS​BNO appoints Dr. Spyros Papapetropoulos as President and CEO​BNR​12:51:00​​BULLETIN​Settlement of Geko Gold Royalty​BUS​08:16:00​​BUBALUS​REE Exploration at Nolans East Completed​CBE​09:38:00​​COBRE​Trading Halt​CDP​09:35:00​​CARINDALE​Dividend/Distribution - CDP​CHK​12:55:00​​COHIBA​Share Purchase Plan - Extension of Closing Date​CMX​09:13:00​​CHEMX​Battery Grade Manganese Exploration & Development Update​CRS​09:35:00​​CAPRICE​CAPRICE ACQUIRES PROSPECTIVE REE PROJECT IN WA​CXO​09:15:00​​CORE EXP​Finniss Project Exploration Results​CZR​09:53:00​​COZIRONRES​Strategic Partnership to Develop Iron Ore Export Facility​DEG​08:17:00​​DEGREY​Mining Agreement reached with the Kariyarra People​DEL​10:11:00​​DELOREANCP​Delorean Corporation Update​DM1​09:41:00​​DESERTML​Significant New Area of Rare Earth Mineralisation Identified​DXS​11:42:00​​DEXUS​Portfolio valuation update​ELE​09:43:00​​ELMORE​Trading Halt​ELO​10:28:00​​ELMOSFTWRE​Court approves convening of Scheme Meetings​EM2​10:17:00​​EAGLE MML​Drilling at North East Talon 9.94% Cu 102gt Ag and 3.35gt Au​ESR​13:12:00​​ESTRELLA R​5A Nickel Ore Extraction Underway​FBU​07:31:00​​FLETBUILD​Update on International Convention Centre and Group Trading​FPP​09:58:00​​FAT PR GPF​Dividend/Distribution - FPP​GL1​09:42:00​​GLOBALLITH​Scoping Study Commences for Manna Lithium Project​HAV​08:32:00​​HAVILAH​AGM Technical Presentation​HVN​09:18:00​​HARVEY​Exercise of Performance Rights​IBG​09:07:00​​IRONB ZINC​Fiery Creek Program - High Grade Copper found at surface​IDA​08:17:00​​INDIANARES​RC Drilling Commenced at Minos​IEC​09:26:00​​INTRA ENGY​Intra Energy Corporation Completes Placement​ITM​09:10:00​​ITECHMIN​Sugarloaf Graphite Metallurgy Update​KKO​09:01:00​​KINETIKO​Kinetiko Secures further $3m from SA Strategic Investor​KOB​09:37:00​​KOBARES​$1.65 Million Placement to Advance Canadian Lithium Assets​LM8​08:17:00​​LUNNONMET​7.48m @ 4.46% Nickel Rounds Out 2022 at Warren​LNK​08:30:00​​LINK ADMIN​Extension of AustralianSuper Agreement​LNU​09:46:00​​LINIUSTECH​Linius enters Web3 market with partner Blockchain Australia​LPI​09:53:00​​LITHPOWINT​Consolidation of Maricunga Project to complete imminently​LRL​09:29:00​​LABYRINTH​Trading Halt​MEI​09:39:00​​METEORIC​Reinstatement to Quotation​MEI​09:39:00​​METEORIC​Acquisition of Potential World Class Ionic Clay REE Project​MEK​08:17:00​​MEEKAMET​Exceptional Gold Recoveries Confirmed for St Anne's​MEZ​07:31:00​​MERIDIAN​Meridian Energy monthly operating report for November 2022​MGV​08:22:00​​MUSGRAVE​Mining Lease grant and strong metallurgical test results​MIN​11:34:00​​MINERALRES​NWE: Directors' Statement re Takeover​MIN​08:33:00​​MINERALRES​Off Market takeover Offer Norwest Energy - Presentation​MIN​08:19:00​​MINERALRES​Off-Market Takeover Bid for Norwest Energy​NOX​08:20:00​​NOXOPHARM​NOX Pipeline Boosted by $1.5M Grant to Hudson Institute​NRX​08:18:00​​NORONEXLTD​Diamond Drilling underway at Helm on Kalahari Copper Belt​NWE​11:34:00​​NORWEST​Directors' Statement re Takeover​NWE​08:33:00​​NORWEST​MIN: Off Market takeover Offer Norwest Energy - Presentation​NWE​08:19:00​​NORWEST​MIN: Off-Market Takeover Bid for Norwest Energy​ODE​09:50:00​​ODESSAMIN​SUM: Sale of Lyndon Project​ODE​09:19:00​​ODESSAMIN​Odessa Adds to Lyndon REE/Lithium Project​PEN​11:29:00​​PENINSULA​PEN Awarded Supply Contract for US Strategic Uranium Reserve​PNV​13:49:00​​POLYNOVO​Successful Completion of Share Purchase Plan​PNX​08:34:00​​PNX METALS​Drilling Extends Gold Mineralisation at Glencoe​QGL​08:20:00​​QNTMGRPHTE​Takeover - extension of offer period​QPM​12:36:00​​QLDPACIFIC​Receipt of R&D Tax Incentive Refund​R3D​09:38:00​​R3D RESRCS​$1m Convertible Note Funding Secured​RCL​08:26:00​​READCLOUD​CEO Change​RED​08:17:00​​RED 5 LTD​Commercial production declared at King of the Hills​RMY​10:34:00​​RMA GLOBAL​RMA and Realtor.com sign partnership agreement​RMY​09:09:00​​RMA GLOBAL​Successful completion of Institutional Entitlement Offer​ROO​09:45:00​​ROOTS​ROOTS consolidates UAE market position with follow-up sale​RSH​08:40:00​​RESPIRI​wheezo RPM program expands into New Mexico USA​RWL​09:07:00​​RUBICON​1H Update​S3N​08:21:00​​SENSORE LT​Next Generation Geochemistry Tool Developed for Exploration​SNS​09:16:00​​SENSEN​Service of Proceedings​SNX​08:22:00​​SIERRA NEV​SNX hits visible gold in RC drilling at New Pass, Nevada, US​SPY​09:45:00​​SPDR 500​Distribution Rate Announcement​SRK​09:54:00​​STRIKE​Consortium for Development of Export Facility at Ashburton​SRK​09:48:00​​STRIKE​Update on Paulsen East Project Financing​SRK​09:45:00​​STRIKE​Completion of Capital Raising​STN​09:26:00​​SATURN MET​Successful Completion of Rights Issue​STX​09:23:00​​STRIKE ENE​Strike to test Southwest Erregulla and Erregulla Deep​SUM​09:50:00​​SUMMIT​Sale of Lyndon Project​SUM​09:19:00​​SUMMIT​ODE: Odessa Adds to Lyndon REE/Lithium Project​TIE​09:35:00​​TIETTO​Tietto Processes First Ore in Abujar SAG Mill​TRT​13:00:00​​TODDRIVER​Share Purchase Plan Results​VRX​08:18:00​​VRXSILICA​VRX Projects in Austrade Critical Minerals Prospectus​VUL​09:15:00​​VULCAN E​Approval of Operating Plan for Lithium Extraction Demo Plant​WGO​09:23:00​​WARREGO​STX: Strike to test Southwest Erregulla and Erregulla Deep​WLS​12:19:00​​WCM GLOBAL​Update - Proposed Restructure - Court Approves Scheme​


----------



## barney (19 December 2022)

1.20pm Monday 19th December


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​A4N​08:55:00​​ALPHA HPA​HPA First Project Update​AHN​08:22:00​​ATHENA RES​Progress Report on Byro Minerals Resource Estimate​AIS​08:22:00​​AERISRES​HLX: Canbelego Deep Drilling Update​ALC​09:23:00​​ALCIDION​Alcidion extends partnership with Leidos Australia​AMI​09:22:00​​AURELIA​Hera Life of Mine Investor Presentation​AMI​09:21:00​​AURELIA​Hera Life of Mine Update​AP2​08:48:00​​APA INFRAS​APA Group appoints CEO & Managing Director​APA​08:29:00​​APA GROUP​APA Group Appoints CEO & Managing Director​AQI​08:20:00​​ALICANTO​High-grade drill results confirm discovery near Falun mine​ASO​09:42:00​​ASTONMIN​High grade gold results at Edleston increases strike to 2km​ATA​08:53:00​​ATTURRA​Completion of Retail Entitlement Offer​AVL​09:12:00​​AUSTVANAD​Diamond Results for Coates Nickel-Copper-PGA Project​AWJ​09:49:00​​AURICMIN​Chalice West Drilling Update - Rare Earth Results​AWJ​09:34:00​​AURICMIN​Chalice West Drilling Update - Gold Results​AZL​09:33:00​​ARIZONA​Trading Halt​BBX​09:22:00​​BBXMINERAL​Bioleaching test work continues to show excellent results​BDM​09:43:00​​BURGUNDYDM​Suspension from Official Quotation​BMO​08:54:00​​BASTIONMIN​Pro Rata Non-Renounceable Rights Issue Prospectus​BNL​08:22:00​​BLUESTAR​Las Animas Plan of Development - Key Outcomes​BNO​10:01:00​​BIONOMICS​BNO Reports Topline Results in PREVAIL Phase2 Study BNC210​BPH​09:08:00​​BPH ENERGY​Trading Halt​BTN​09:32:00​​BUTN​Trading Update​BWX​10:34:00​​BWXLIMITED​BWX FY22 Financial Results Investor Presentation​BWX​10:34:00​​BWXLIMITED​BWX FY22 Financial Results Release​BWX​10:34:00​​BWXLIMITED​Full Year Statutory Accounts​BXN​08:45:00​​BIOXYNE​BXN to Acquire Health & Wellness Co Breathe Life Sciences​C1X​09:28:00​​COSMOSEXP​Trading Halt​CBE​10:10:00​​COBRE​$5M Placement to Accelerate Exploration in Botswana​CMO​09:10:00​​COSMOMETAL​Minjina Drilling Identifies Base Metal Mineralisation​COE​09:00:00​​COOPER​Ms Jane Norman to become Managing Director and CEO​COI​09:52:00​​COMETRIDGE​Mahalo East Initial Contingent Resource Certification​CPM​09:11:00​​COOPERMET​IP highlights untested potential at King Solomon Cu-Au​CRR​10:48:00​​CRITICAL​Suspension from Official Quotation​DMM​09:35:00​​DMCMINING​DMC Uncovers Lithium Potential Within Fraser Range​ECF​09:56:00​​ELANOR COM​Forecast Q2FY23 Result​ECF​09:50:00​​ELANOR COM​Dividend/Distribution - ECF​ELE​10:56:00​​ELMORE​Market Update and Equity Placement to raise $3.92m​EMS​08:28:00​​EASTMETALS​Renewal of Browns Reef Exploration Licence​ENT​09:14:00​​ENT METALS​Lithium Soil Sampling Advances at Radio, Bullfinch North​EP1​09:03:00​​EPFINACLTD​Creditors Vote in Favour of DASS Deed of Company Arrangement​EUR​09:19:00​​EUROLITH​Trading Halt​EVG​08:23:00​​EVION​Pivotal Agreement signed with leading US Graphite Company​FEG​09:14:00​​FAR EAST​Woyla Project Update​FG1​09:14:00​​FLYNNGOLD​Exploration Update - NE Tasmania​FND​08:19:00​​FINDILIM​Central Bank of India deployment advances past 1,000 ATMs​GIB​10:24:00​​GIBBRIVER​Lithium Projects Update​GLL​09:38:00​​GAL ENERGY​Glenaras Operations Update​GMR​09:45:00​​GOLDEN RIM​10,000m RC drilling commences at Kada Gold Project​HLX​08:22:00​​HELIX​Canbelego Deep Drilling Update​HMX​09:15:00​​HAMMER​High Grade Copper at Multiple Targets in Mount Hope Region​HRN​09:34:00​​HORIZONGLD​Further impressive broad, shallow and high-grade intercepts​IMA​11:35:00​​IMAGE RES​Trading Halt​IMA​10:40:00​​IMAGE RES​Pause in trading​IMA​08:23:00​​IMAGE RES​ATLAS PROJECT ORE RESERVE UPDATE​IMR​09:37:00​​IMRICOR​Imricor to Raise US$5 million via Convertible Note​IS3​09:41:00​​ISYNERGY​I Synergy secures funding to accelerate rollout of wyde​IVZ​08:23:00​​INVICTUS​Mukuyu-1 Sidetrack - Multiple Zones of Interest​KDY​10:29:00​​KADDYLTD​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​KDY​10:28:00​​KADDYLTD​Strategic Investor Provides Kaddy Access of upto $7m Funding​KGD​08:23:00​​KULA​Lithium Potential - Brunswick & Kirup Projects​KRM​09:36:00​​KINGSROSE​Completion of Sale of Way Linggo​LBT​09:04:00​​LABTECH​CCS Appoint Thermo Fisher as Exclusive European Distributor​LGM​09:50:00​​LEGACY MIN​Strategic Placement Completed to Expand Bauloora Drilling​LGP​08:25:00​​LITTLEGRN​Share Purchase Plan offer extended to 16 January 2023​LRL​09:12:00​​LABYRINTH​Successful completion of placement​M2R​08:22:00​​MIRAMAR​High-Grade Gold Intersection Extends Glandore East​MGA​08:54:00​​METALSGROV​Phase 1 Drilling Completed Upper Coondina Lithium Project​MMM​09:36:00​​MARLEYSPN​Successful Completion of Retail Component of Entitlement Off​MRM​08:24:00​​MMAOFFSHOR​Trading Update​MRQ​09:54:00​​MRG METALS​MRG HMS - Very High Mineral Assemblage Viaria & Zulene​MYL​10:52:00​​MALLEERES​Hartree Bridge Facility Extended​NCM​08:38:00​​NEWCREST​CEO retires. Newcrest announces leadership changes​NGL​10:39:00​​NIGHTNGALE​Nightingale Security Signs Global Giants​NHE​09:11:00​​NOBLHELIUM​2022 Operational Review & 2023 Forward Plans​NIM​09:08:00​​NIMYRES​Carbonatite Pipe Structure Intact to 1.5km​NST​09:42:00​​NTH STAR​PXX: Northern Star Resources becomes 10% Shareholder​NTI​13:04:00​​NEUROTECH​Commencement of Phase II/III ASD Clinical Trial​OOK​11:51:00​​OOKAMI LTD​Project Update - Messok East Co-Ni Project​OSX​09:23:00​​OSTEOPORE​Trading Halt​PLG​09:49:00​​PEARL GULL​Suspension from Official Quotation​PRN​08:20:00​​PERENTI​Operational update and FY23 guidance upgrade​PUA​09:22:00​​PEAKMINLTD​Diamond Drilling to Commence at Green Rocks in Q1, 2023​PXX​09:41:00​​POLARX​Northern Star Resources becomes 10% Shareholder​RDN​08:22:00​​RAIDEN RES​Final Ni-Cu-PGE Drill assays, Resource modelling underway​RIM​09:17:00​​RIMFIRE​Fifield Exploration Update​RXM​10:38:00​​REXMIN​Hog Ranch Gold Trend extended​SCN​09:50:00​​SCORPION​SCN Expands Lithium Footprint - Major Project Acquisition​SES​08:44:00​​SECOS​Strategic USA Contract & Business Update​SI6​08:29:00​​SIXSIG MET​Broad, High-Grade Gold Intersected at Monument Gold Project​SLS​08:19:00​​SOLSTICE​Massive Sulphide Intersected at the GSP Nickel Prospect​SPA​09:29:00​​SPACETALK​Loan Facility Restructure Completed​SRI​08:21:00​​SIPA RES​Warralong Project Assay Results​STX​10:40:00​​STRIKE ENE​WGO: Proposed competing takeover offer from Strike​STX​09:55:00​​STRIKE ENE​Takeover Offer for Warrego​STX​08:59:00​​STRIKE ENE​$153m Domestic Gas Financing Package​SZL​08:24:00​​SEZZLE INC​November Business Update​TEG​09:05:00​​TRIANGLE​Triangle Farms Out Permits L7 and EP 437​TPD​09:04:00​​TALONENERG​Talon executes Farm-In Term Sheet with Triangle Energy​VTG​12:14:00​​VITA GROUP​VTG Announcement - ATO Tax Refund and GST Audit Outcome​WBE​11:21:00​​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Energy Announces Rex-4 status update​WC1​09:20:00​​WESTCOBAR​Salazar REE Drilling Update​WGO​10:40:00​​WARREGO​Proposed competing takeover offer from Strike​WGO​09:55:00​​WARREGO​STX: Takeover Offer for Warrego​WLS​11:08:00​​WCM GLOBAL​Update - Proposed Restructure - Scheme is Effective​


----------



## barney (20 December 2022)

10.35am Tuesday 20th Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​1AG​08:18:00​​ALTERRA​Planting Milestone Achieved at Carpenters​3DA​09:57:00​​AMAEROINT​Response to ASX Query​AAJ​08:25:00​​ARUMA RES​Anomalous Gold Intersected in Drilling at Melrose Project​AAU​09:26:00​​ANTILLES​Antilles Gold Progressing $45 million Arbitration​AKN​09:34:00​​AUKING​CAZ: CAZ Signs MOU With AuKing​AKN​09:32:00​​AUKING​Sandiego Mining Study commences in collaboration with Cazaly​AME​08:16:00​​ALTOMETALS​Shallow oxide gold results continue from Indomitable​AMX​10:02:00​​AEROMETREX​AMX announces sale of selected USA high-resolution 3D models​ANL​09:09:00​​AMANI GOLD​PLACEMENT TO FUND EXPLORATION AND RESOURCE REVIEW​AOU​09:21:00​​AUROCH MIN​Field Mapping Defines Pegmatite Targets​ATX​09:08:00​​AMPLIA​Letter to Shareholders End of Year Summary and 2023 Plans​AVA​09:19:00​​AVA RISK​Ava secures mining sector contract for its Aura IQ solution​AVE​08:52:00​​AVECHO​AVE signs development agreement with Perrigo​BOD​09:19:00​​BOD AUST​Bod Science receives $1.512 million R&D tax rebate​BSX​08:21:00​​BLACKSTONE​Blackstone Successfully Completes Major Milestone at Ta Khoa​BTR​09:04:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Zone 1 Gold Shoot Extension Confirmed at Cork Tree Well​CAZ​09:34:00​​CAZALY RES​Cazaly Signs MOU With AuKing​CAZ​09:32:00​​CAZALY RES​AKN:Sandiego Mining Study commences in collaboration with Ca​CCX​09:07:00​​CITYCHIC​Trading Update & 1HFY23 Outlook​CCZ​08:15:00​​CASTILLOCO​Completed auger sampling campaign targets REE​CDT​09:47:00​​CASTLE MIN​Kambale Graphite Project Diamond Core Drilling Completed​CHR​09:35:00​​CHARGER​Medcalf drilling reveals spodumene-bearing pegmatite swarm​CRB​09:46:00​​CARBINE​Mining Licence Application - Muchea West​CRR​09:36:00​​CRITICAL​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​CRR​09:35:00​​CRITICAL​Strategic Acquisition Increases Mavis Lake Footprint by 324%​CZR​09:44:00​​COZIRONRES​CZR Secures Strategic Tenement at Robe Mesa​DHG​08:30:00​​DOMAIN​Domain Market Update​DRO​09:11:00​​DRONE​DroneShield On Track for Another Record Results Year​DUR​08:17:00​​DURATEC​DURATEC SECURES $48M WHARF REMEDIATION CONTRACT​ECT​10:09:00​​ENVIRON​COLDry Demonstration Plant Phase 1 Commissioning Completed​EPX​09:25:00​​EPT GLOBAL​Executive Management Changes​ESS​08:14:00​​ESSENMETAL​Dome North Resource upgrade​ETM​10:02:00​​ETRANSMIN​Licensing Update for the Kvanefjeld Rare Earth Element Proje​EXR​09:46:00​​ELIXIR NRG​CBM Operations Update​FBR​08:13:00​​FASTBRICK​Mechanical Completion of Next Generation Hadrian X​FRS​08:18:00​​FORREST​Lithium Targeted Drilling to commence at Forrestania​G6M​09:11:00​​GROUP6METL​Dolphin Tungsten Mine Development Update​GAS​10:15:00​​STATE GAS​End of Year Update​GCM​09:00:00​​GREENCRIT​ASSAYS CONFIRM EXTENSIVE OUTCROPPING GRAPHITE MINERALISATION​GLN​09:41:00​​GALANLITH​Maiden Drill Program to Commence at Greenbushes South​GMN​09:29:00​​GOLDMOUNTN​Trading Halt​GMN​08:55:00​​GOLDMOUNTN​Proposed Acquisition of a 75% interest in Salinas II Project​GNP​08:27:00​​GENUSPLUS​Contract Update​GOZ​09:10:00​​GROWTHPRO​GOZ update on FY23 guidance, distribution and valuations​GOZ​09:07:00​​GROWTHPRO​Dividend/Distribution - GOZ​GPT​09:24:00​​GPT​2022 Final Distribution and Investor Calendar for 2023​GPT​09:20:00​​GPT​Dividend/Distribution - GPT​HLI​08:34:00​​HELIA GRP​Updated FY22 net claims incurred guidance​HVM​09:59:00​​HAPPY VAL​Pause in Trading​HVM​08:53:00​​HAPPY VAL​HVM enters into Conditional Contract to supply MPC85​IAA​08:18:00​​ISHASIA50​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IEM​08:18:00​​ISHEMGMKT​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IEU​08:18:00​​ISHEUROPE​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IJH​08:18:00​​ISCMIDCAP​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IJP​08:18:00​​ISHMSJAP​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IJR​08:18:00​​ISCSMLCAP​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​INR​08:21:00​​IONEER​Rhyolite Ridge Advances into Final Stage of Permitting​IOO​08:18:00​​ISGL100ETF​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IVE​08:18:00​​ISMSEAFE​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IVV​08:18:00​​ISCS&P500​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IXI​08:18:00​​ISGLCOSTP​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IXJ​08:18:00​​ISGLHLTCA​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​IZZ​08:18:00​​ISHCHICAP​ESTIMATED DISTRIBUTION ANNOUNCEMENT​JLG​09:55:00​​JOHNS LYNG​Share Trading & Business Update​LBT​08:56:00​​LABTECH​LBT Strengthens APAS Pharma Development​LIT​09:35:00​​LITHIUMAUS​CHR: Medcalf drilling reveals spodumene-bearing pegmatite​LSA​08:15:00​​LACHLAN​MI6: Minerals 260 earns initial 30% equity in Koojan JV​LSR​09:21:00​​LODESTAR​AOU: Field Mapping Defines Pegmatite Targets​LTR​09:11:00​​LIONTOWN​Liontown executes binding Power Purchase Agreement​M7T​10:23:00​​MACH7​Nuvodia Sales Order Solidifies Mach7 Partnership​MAG​09:25:00​​MAGMATIC​Myall diamond drilling progress update​MAT​09:30:00​​MATSA RES​Update on Settlement of Devon Pit JVA With Linden Gold​MCL​09:46:00​​MIGHTY C​Trading Update​MEI​09:15:00​​METEORIC​Caldeira Confirmed as Ionic Adsorption Clay REE Deposit​MGH​10:24:00​​MAAS GROUP​Capital Management Update - Share Buyback​MI6​08:15:00​​MINERAL260​Minerals 260 earns initial 30% equity in Koojan JV​MIN​08:20:00​​MINERALRES​NWE: Norwest Energy Reiterates TAKE NO ACTION​MME​09:55:00​​MONEYME​Trading Halt​MND​08:15:00​​MONADEL​Monadelphous Contracts Update​MOH​09:57:00​​MOHO RES​Drilling Completed at Peak Charles Project​MTR​08:19:00​​METALTIGER​Investment in Cobre Limited​MTR​08:19:00​​METALTIGER​Margin Lending Facility and Sandfire Update​NGL​09:38:00​​NIGHTNGALE​Nightingale Security Signs Global Giants - Clarification​NWC​09:43:00​​NEWWORLDR​Completion of Placement​NWE​08:20:00​​NORWEST​Norwest Energy Reiterates TAKE NO ACTION​OLY​09:51:00​​OLYMPIOMET​Eurelia Exploration Licence Renewed​PAA​08:20:00​​PHARMAUST​PharmAust Canine Trial Update​PGM​09:13:00​​PLATINA​Platina to commence exploration at the Mt Narryer Project WA​PGY​09:01:00​​PILOT​Cliff Head Oil Export Continues​PLG​10:14:00​​PEARL GULL​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​PLG​10:14:00​​PEARL GULL​Underwritten Placement and Rights Issue to Raise $2 million​PMT​08:49:00​​PATRIOTBAT​Patriot Achieves 79% Recovery in DMS Test Work​PNN​09:13:00​​POWERMIN​REE discovery confirmed at Eyre Peninsula Kaolin Project​RED​08:15:00​​RED 5 LTD​High grade drilling results at Darlot mine​REM​08:17:00​​REMSENSE​Contract Award​REP​09:59:00​​REPESSPROP​Dividend/Distribution - REP​ROO​09:41:00​​ROOTS​Exclusive dealership agreement with French distributor​SER​09:22:00​​STRATEGIC​Exploration Update - Cowal Projects​SPD​08:55:00​​SOUTHPALL​First 6PGE plus gold UG2 Assay Results average 10.9 g/t​SRL​08:22:00​​SUNRISE​Sunrise Receives Offer of $10 million Grant From NSW​STA​08:18:00​​STRANDLINE​First Shipment of HMC Completed at Coburn Project​STX​09:34:00​​STRIKE ENE​EP469JV commits to nearfield drilling​SYA​09:43:00​​SAYONA​NAL Restart Advances Towards Target​TBA​09:18:00​​TOMBOLA​Trading Halt​TEG​09:01:00​​TRIANGLE​Cliff Head Oil Export Continues​TG1​08:57:00​​TECHGEN​Petrology confirms intrusives at John Bull​TMX​08:16:00​​TERRAIN​Share Purchase Plan​TNT​10:35:00​​TESSERENT​State Library Queensland Contract & General Trading Update​TVL​09:05:00​​TOUCHVENTR​Portfolio valuation update​TZN​08:13:00​​TERRAMIN​Finance Facility Update​VSR​10:00:00​​VOLTAIC​Paddys Well Rig Mobilisation​VTM​08:17:00​​VICTORY​Latest Assays Strengthen Victorys REE Discovery​WBE​09:40:00​​WHITEBARK​Whitebark Energy Announces Warro Gas Field Update​WEC​08:40:00​​WHITE ENER​SICC costs determination​WGO​10:34:00​​WARREGO​Hancock Energy Third Supplementary Bidder's Statement​WGO​09:34:00​​WARREGO​STX: EP469JV commits to nearfield drilling​WGX​09:24:00​​WESTGOLD​Westgold Tracking to FY23 Guidance​WRM​08:58:00​​WHITEROCK​Finalisation of Convertible Note Facility​


----------



## barney (21 December 2022)

1.50pm Wednesday 21st Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​5EA​09:03:00​​5EADVANCED​5EA UPDATE ON INITIAL BORON AND LITHIUM PRODUCTION​ACR​08:29:00​​ACRUX​Launch of prilocaine and lidocaine cream in United States​AGN​08:20:00​​ARGENICA​Successful Completion of Phase 1 Clinical Trial Dosing​AHN​11:20:00​​ATHENA RES​Results of Non-renounceable Issue and top Twenty Holders​AQX​10:55:00​​ALICEQUEEN​SABETO GRANTED EXPLORATION COMMENCES​ASP​09:17:00​​ASPERMONT​FY22 Results Presentation​AZL​09:55:00​​ARIZONA​Acquisition of Canada's Highest Grade Lithium Brine Resource​BLU​08:24:00​​BLUEENERGY​Operations Update - Sapphire 5 Pilot Production Testing​BON​09:21:00​​SPDR BOND​Distribution Estimate​BPH​09:56:00​​BPH ENERGY​Suspension from Official Quotation​C1X​10:10:00​​COSMOSEXP​Cosmos to Acquire Corvette Far East Lithium Project​C29​08:21:00​​C29METALS​Pocitos 7 Drilling Preparations​CAY​08:32:00​​CANYON​$12.1m strategic placement for Minim Martap Development​CBH​09:13:00​​COOLABAH​Re-assays from drilling at Gunpowder Creek​CCG​08:24:00​​COMMS GRP​CCG supply KDDI Asia Pacific with key comms services in Asia​COI​13:28:00​​COMETRIDGE​CleanCo Gas Sales Agreement Negotiating Period Extended​CRR​08:55:00​​CRITICAL​Possible New Zone following 30m Intercepts at Mavis Lake​DJR​09:21:00​​SPDR DJRE​Distribution Estimate​DKM​08:21:00​​DUKETON​Bulge MLEM Update - Duketon Project​DOU​09:39:00​​DOUUGH​Douugh set for launch after Goodments migration​DRO​09:22:00​​DRONE​DroneShield Receives a Record $11 million Order​E20​09:21:00​​STATEE200​Distribution Estimate​EIG​13:41:00​​EINVST INC​Pause in Trading to be Lifted​EIG​12:31:00​​EINVST INC​Pause in Trade​EPY​08:53:00​​EARLYPAY​Trading Halt​EUR​10:08:00​​EUROLITH​Binding Lithium Offtake Agreement Executed with BMW​FDE​12:51:00​​FILFDEM​FDEM - Pause in Trading to be lifted​FDE​11:50:00​​FILFDEM​Pause in Trade​FEM​12:46:00​​FIL GEM​FEMX - Pause in Trading to be lifted​FEM​11:12:00​​FIL GEM​Pause in Trade​FIJ​09:49:00​​FIJI KAVA​Trading Halt​GDC​09:17:00​​GLOBALDATA​Etix completes on 2.7MW data centres, GDC FY23 guidance​GOV​09:21:00​​SPDR GOVT​Distribution Estimate​GRE​09:28:00​​GTMETALS​DHEM Survey Highlights New Targets at Shelby and Austin CuZn​GRO​12:56:00​​SCH GROW​Resumption of Trading​GRO​11:29:00​​SCH GROW​Pause in Trading​HMX​08:22:00​​HAMMER​Lakeview Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate​HVY​08:22:00​​HEAVY MIN​Drilling Completed at Port Gregory​ICL​09:19:00​​ICENIGOLD​Gold and REE Anomaly Discovered at Hage's Bore​IDA​13:46:00​​INDIANARES​Placement to Cornerstone Shareholder​IGO​09:50:00​​IGOLIMITED​SGQ: More Positive Lithium Results at Mt Alexander​IMA​09:33:00​​IMAGE RES​REVISED ANNOUNCEMENT - ATLAS PROJECT ORE RESERVE UPDATE​IMP​13:42:00​​EIVST IMPQ​Pause in Trading to be Lifted​IMP​12:16:00​​EIVST IMPQ​Pause in Trade​INF​09:33:00​​INF LITHI​Trading Halt​IR1​09:46:00​​IRISMETALS​Trading Halt​JMS​12:27:00​​JUPITER M​November 2022 Quarterly Activities Report (Q3)-Correction​JMS​08:51:00​​JUPITER M​November 2022 Quarterly Activities Report (Q3)​KNB​08:42:00​​KOONENBERR​Maiden RC Drilling Results for Lucky Sevens Gold Prospect​KP2​08:18:00​​KORE​Meeting with Minister of Mines​M2M​09:03:00​​MTMALCOLM​Diamond Drilling Complete at Calypso​M3M​08:19:00​​M3MINING​Primary Gold Intercepted in Maiden Edjudina Aircore Program​MAU​08:19:00​​MAGNET RES​Thickest intersections to date at Lady Julie North 4​MCE​08:19:00​​MATRIX CE​Matrix wins substantial $44m SURF buoyancy contract​MDR​08:21:00​​MEDADVISOR​MDR expects 1H FY23 revenue to be up 50-60% on 1H FY22​MEL​09:14:00​​METGASCO​Vali and Odin on schedule for first gas​MEL​09:08:00​​METGASCO​VEN: Vali and Odin gas projects update​MGT​09:03:00​​MAGNETITE​Peer Review Confirms Razorback Process Plant Design​MKA​11:58:00​​MKAX MF​MKAX - Pause in Trading to be lifted​MKA​11:23:00​​MKAX MF​Pause in Trade​MLM​12:45:00​​METALLICA​Rights Issue Closes​MM8​08:22:00​​MED METALS​Initial Mineral Resource Estimate Declared at Desmond​MME​09:13:00​​MONEYME​Funding Structure Approved​MOG​11:57:00​​MOGF MF​MOGL - Pause in Trading to be lifted​MOG​11:28:00​​MOGF MF​Pause in Trade​MRD​08:23:00​​MOUNT RID​AFR Presentation​NCL​09:07:00​​NETCENTRIC​Netccentric Raises Stake in Plata & Punta via Share Swap​NTL​07:31:00​​NEWTALISMN​Progress Report​NTO​11:42:00​​NITRO SOFT​Convening of Scheme Meeting & Release of Transaction Booklet​NUH​09:28:00​​NUHEARA​Trading Halt​NVA​11:03:00​​NOVA MIN​RPM Continues to Deliver High Grade Gold as Footprint Grows​NVX​08:49:00​​NOVONIX​NVX Provides Update on Synthetic Anode Materials Production​OBM​09:57:00​​ORABANDA​OBM Secures $12.74 million Funding to Advance Riverina​OPL​09:09:00​​OPYLLIMITD​Trading Halt​OSX​10:07:00​​OSTEOPORE​Suspension from Official Quotation​OZF​09:21:00​​SPDR FIN​Distribution Estimate​OZL​09:26:00​​OZMINER​Prominent Hill Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve Statement​OZL​09:21:00​​OZMINER​Summary of updated Mineral Resource & Ore Reserve Statements​OZL​08:22:00​​OZMINER​SW1: Swift Signs $1.4 million OZ Minerals Contracts​OZR​09:21:00​​SPDR RES​Distribution Estimate​PAT​09:58:00​​PATRIOTLIT​Lithium Exploration Underway After Successful ASX Listing​PHO​09:50:00​​PHOSCO​Trading Halt​PLS​09:06:00​​PILBARAMIN​Offtake Pricing & Project Expansion Update​PNM​09:06:00​​PACIFICNML​Solomon Islands Nickel Projects Update​POL​10:13:00​​POLYMETALS​Placement and Cleansing Notice​POS​09:33:00​​POSEIDON​Share Purchase Plan closes heavily oversubscribed​PVT​12:15:00​​PVTMETALS​Horden Lake acquisition completed​QMI​09:21:00​​SPDR QMIX​Distribution Estimate​QRI​09:29:00​​QUAL RE IF​QRI secures A$50 million warehouse facility​RHT​09:59:00​​RESONANCE​MRI Fibrosis Provisional Patent Application Lodged​SFY​09:21:00​​SPDR 50​Distribution Estimate​SGQ​09:50:00​​ST GEORGE​More Positive Lithium Results at Mt Alexander​SGQ​09:29:00​​ST GEORGE​Strategic Investment in St George​SHP​09:36:00​​SOUTH HARZ​Metallurgical Test Work Confirms Ohmgebirge Processing Route​SIO​09:00:00​​SIMONDS​SIO - Completion of Shortfall Bookbuild​SIS​10:00:00​​SIMBLE​December Business Update​SLF​09:21:00​​SPDR PRP​Distribution Estimate​SLS​08:21:00​​SOLSTICE​Solstice appoints Nick Castleden as CEO & Managing Director​SNG​10:11:00​​SIRENGOLD​Siren awarded important strategic tenement​SRI​08:19:00​​SIPA RES​Warralong Project Assay Results (updated)​SSO​09:21:00​​SPDR SMALL​Distribution Estimate​STW​09:21:00​​SPDR 200​Distribution Estimate​SW1​08:22:00​​SWIFTNETGL​Swift Signs $1.4 million OZ Minerals Contracts​SYI​09:21:00​​SPDRMSCIDY​Distribution Estimate​T3D​09:57:00​​333D​333D secures $150,000 line of credit facility​TA1​09:14:00​​TRANSURBAN​M7 Widening & M7-M12 Interchange Project approved​TCF​09:52:00​​360EI FUND​New Loan Investment​TCL​09:05:00​​TRANSURBAN​M7 Widening & M7-M12 Interchange Project approved​TGP​10:00:00​​360 GROUP​Group Update​TGP​08:55:00​​360 GROUP​Dividend/Distribution - TGP​TL1​10:42:00​​TELSTRA CP​TLS: Telstra to appeal ACCC network sharing decision​TLS​10:42:00​​TELSTRA​Telstra to appeal ACCC network sharing decision​TLS​09:24:00​​TELSTRA​ACCC decides not to grant authorisation for Telstra and TPG​TPG​09:31:00​​TPGLIMITED​Response to ACCC decision to deny approval of MOCN​TPG​09:24:00​​TPGLIMITED​ACCC decides not to grant authorisation for Telstra and TPG​TRT​09:24:00​​TODDRIVER​Exploration Update and New Project​VEN​09:14:00​​VINENERGY​MEL: Vali and Odin on schedule for first gas​VEN​09:08:00​​VINENERGY​Vali and Odin gas projects update​VML​10:02:00​​VITALMETAL​Trading Halt​VML​09:56:00​​VITALMETAL​Pause in Trading​VTS​12:58:00​​VUSTOTAL​Final Distribution Announcement​WDI​09:21:00​​SPDR WDIV​Distribution Estimate​WGO​10:30:00​​WARREGO​Hancock Energy Fourth Supplementary Bidder's Statement​XAM​08:42:00​​XANADUMINE​Investment Deal signed with Zijin - Pathway to Production​


----------



## barney (22 December 2022)

1.10pm Thursday 22nd Dec


*Code*​*Time*​​Name​Heading​1AE​08:16:00​​AURORAENER​Maiden Drill Program Successfully Completed​1MC​09:31:00​​MORELLA​North Big Smoky CSAMT Survey​ACW​12:01:00​​ACTINOGEN​FDA agrees to six-month Phase 2b Alzheimers Disease Trial​ADO​11:57:00​​ANTEO TECH​Response to ASX Query​AGY​08:18:00​​ARGOSY​2,000tpa Commissioning Works Produce 99.76% Li2CO3 Purity​AJQ​10:18:00​​ARMOUR​Armour Operations Update​AMO​09:47:00​​AMBERTECH​Major Contract and Trading Update​AUC​12:56:00​​​Ausgold Commences Multi-Rig Exploration Program at Katanning​AVE​09:52:00​​AVECHO​Avecho receives ethics approval for Phase III CBD trial​AWJ​09:01:00​​AURICMIN​Nickel Results Highlight Exploration Potential-Chalice West​BC8​09:35:00​​BLACK CAT​High-Grade Initial Gabbro Vein Results - Paulsens​BHP​09:53:00​​BHP GROUP​OZL: Scheme Implementation Deed​BHP​09:52:00​​BHP GROUP​BHP and OZL enter into Scheme Implementation Deed​BHP​09:51:00​​BHP GROUP​OZL: OZ Minerals and BHP enter into Scheme Implementation​BMM​08:17:00​​BALKAN MIN​Tango Magnetic Survey Completed & BMM Dual Lists on FSE​BRK​08:18:00​​BROOKSIDE​Wolf Pack Operations Update​BTR​09:26:00​​BRIGHTSTA​Trading Halt​CHM​09:49:00​​CHIMERIC​Dosing complete in 3rd cohort of CHM 1101 (CLTX CAR T) trial​CLA​09:05:00​​CELRES​Private Placement Investment of up to $2.8M by Lind Partners​CNQ​10:27:00​​CLEAN TEQ​CNQ Achieves Practical Completion - Laramba NT​CYM​10:43:00​​CYPRIUMMET​USD35M Offtake Prepayment Facility for Nifty Restart Project​CZL​08:18:00​​CONS ZINC​Pilbara Lithium Projects Exploration Update​CZR​09:28:00​​COZIRONRES​Native Title Mining Agreement signed with Robe River Kuruma​DHO​08:19:00​​DTREE HYBD​Estimated Distribution December 2022​DRE​09:19:00​​DREDNOUGHT​Trading Halt​DXS​11:39:00​​DEXUS​Dividend/Distribution - DXS​DYL​12:28:00​​D YELLOW​Omahola Drilling Complete Positive Results Delivered​EXR​08:19:00​​ELIXIR NRG​End Of Year Update​GME​08:17:00​​GME RES​NiWest Nickel Cobalt Project Bulk Sample Program Complete​GMN​10:12:00​​GOLDMOUNTN​Gold Mountain raised A$2m through a well supported placement​GMR​09:56:00​​GOLDEN RIM​Entitlement Offer Booklet​GSM​08:18:00​​GOLDENSTAT​Lithium Exploration and Drilling Update​GT1​09:04:00​​GREENTECH​Coarse Spodumene Concentrate Produced at Seymour​GTR​08:45:00​​GTI RES​Drilling Update - New Uranium Roll Front Confirmed at Loki​HIQ​09:50:00​​HITIQLTD​HITIQ Partners with United Rugby Championship​HVM​10:26:00​​HAPPY VAL​Update to Announcement on Contract to Supply MPC85​HVM​10:26:00​​HAPPY VAL​Amendment and Restatement of Secured Debt Facility​ICE​08:17:00​​ICETANALIM​New contract with Melbourne university​ICS​09:07:00​​ICSGLOBAL​Supplementary Bidder's Statement​IDA​08:18:00​​INDIANARES​Completion of REE AC & Gold RC Drilling - Minos​IMI​09:22:00​​INFINITY​5 year extension to Panorama tenement E45/4732​IMR​09:35:00​​IMRICOR​Imricor Recives North Dakota US$1.5m LIFT Loan Approval​INF​09:29:00​​INF LITHI​Permitting Pathway Clarified by Investigation Permit Ruling​IRX​09:15:00​​INHALERX​Contract Research Organisation Appointment​JGH​09:07:00​​JADE GAS​Jade Gas and Xanadu Mines Sign Gas Offtake MOU​JXT​08:27:00​​JAXSTALTD​Jaxsta provides small placement for sophisticated investors​KAI​10:51:00​​KAIROS​Lucky Sump Drilling Results​KLS​08:19:00​​KELSIAN​Sydney Bus Contract Awarded​KWR​09:44:00​​KINGWEST​Trading Halt​LOV​11:43:00​​LOVISA​Response to ASX Query​MOT​10:39:00​​METINCOME​Dividend/Distribution - MOT​MRQ​09:16:00​​MRG METALS​Extension of Entitlement Offer​MTC​08:18:00​​METALSTECH​Chifeng Gold Makes Strategic $3M Placement into MetalsTech​MTM​09:41:00​​MTMONGER​Heritage Survey Completed at REE and Gold Targets​MXT​10:27:00​​METMASTER​Dividend/Distribution - MXT​NAM​08:19:00​​NAMOI COT​Quarterly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow Report​NTU​09:33:00​​NTH MINS​Appointment of ECI Contractor​NWH​08:56:00​​NRWHOLDLTD​Five Year MSA for Golding at Jellinbah East​OSX​09:39:00​​OSTEOPORE​Reinstatement to Official Quotation​OSX​09:39:00​​OSTEOPORE​Firm Commitments and Non-Binding Proposed Acquisition​OZL​09:53:00​​OZMINER​Scheme Implementation Deed​OZL​09:52:00​​OZMINER​BHP: and OZL enter into Scheme Implementation Deed​OZL​09:51:00​​OZMINER​OZ Minerals and BHP enter into Scheme Implementation Deed​OZZ​09:12:00​​OZZRES​Entitlement Issue Prospectus​OZZ​09:11:00​​OZZRES​Entitlement Issue​PME​10:00:00​​PROMEDICUS​PME signs A$15M, 7 year deal with Luminis Health​PRN​08:17:00​​PERENTI​Perenti secures contract extension at the Mako Gold Mine​PSI​09:32:00​​PSC INSUR​Update - Trading and Tysers UK Retail Broking JV​PVL​09:06:00​​POWERHOUSE​Portfolio Update​RAC​10:56:00​​RACEONCO​Race supports Study of Extramedullary AML​RAG​08:17:00​​RAGNAR​Assays Reveal Upper Higher Grade Zone at Tullsta​RAN​08:55:00​​RANGE INTL​Trading Halt​RAR​08:53:00​​RARIETF​Dividend/Distribution - RARI​RAS​08:19:00​​RAGUSA​Burracoppin Project Additional Drill Results​RDV​08:48:00​​RUS DIV​Dividend/Distribution - RDV​RDY​09:24:00​​READYTECH​Withdrawal of Proposal and potential alternative proposal​RTE​10:06:00​​RETECH​Further Delay in releasing the Appendix 4D​S2R​09:48:00​​S2RESOURCE​Polar Bear Nickel Drilling - Interim Update​SDV​09:43:00​​SCIDEV​SciDev Secures Major PFAS BOO Contract​SLA​08:57:00​​SILK LASER​SILK to expand NSW footprint with acquisition of Eden Laser​SM1​07:30:00​​SYNLAIT​Profit Guidance​SRJ​08:14:00​​SRJTECHNO​Reinstatement to Quotation​SRJ​08:13:00​​SRJTECHNO​Re-instatement to official quotation​STN​08:42:00​​SATURN MET​Significant Gold Intersections in Step Out Diamond Drilling​SVL​09:42:00​​SILVERMINE​Trading Halt​TBA​09:33:00​​TOMBOLA​Suspension from Official Quotation​THR​08:55:00​​THORMINING​Uranium Drilling Results, Wedding Bell Project, USA​TKM​09:15:00​​TREKMET​Trek to evaluate lithium potential at NT Pegmatite project​TLX​08:25:00​​TELIXPHARM​ZIRCON Ph III Renal Cancer Study to be Presented at ASCO GU​UVA​09:31:00​​UVRE​Drilling Update East Canyon Uranium-Vanadium Project​VAL​09:09:00​​VALORES​High Grade Uranium Rock Chip Results at Surprise Creek​VGL​08:58:00​​VSTA GRP​Major Canadian exhibitor, Cineplex, to join Vista Cloud​XAM​09:07:00​​XANADUMINE​JGH: Jade Gas and Xanadu Mines Sign Gas Offtake MOU​


----------



## barney (23 December 2022)

11.50am Friday 23rd Dec

Last one for the year.  Will probably wait till the Xmas-New Year dust settles before kicking off again sometime in January.

Merry Xmas to all and sundry



CodeTimeNameHeadingADE10:36amDUNDASGLOBDistribution Estimate - December 2022AJX8:31amALEXIUMAlexium Extends and Increases Convertible NoteAPM8:43amAPM HUMANAPM Underwritten Facility to Support Strategic GrowthASR8:22amASRAAsra Completes Strategic Ownership of the Tarmoola StationAXX9:43amACCCEndeavour revises four South Australian hotel acquisitionsBRX10:04amBELARAROXTrading HaltBRX9:59amBELARAROXPause in TradingBTR10:46amBRIGHTSTAScheme Implementation DeedBTR10:46amBRIGHTSTAStrategic Merger PresentationBTR10:45amBRIGHTSTABRIGHTSTAR AND KINGWEST RESOURCES AGREE STRATEGIC MERGERCEL8:25amCHAL EXPScoping Study CommencesCWX8:20amCARAWINEFortescue Completes 51% Earn-In of Coolbro JV TenementsDTZ8:54amDOTZ NANODotz to expand field trials with Oil & Gas services providerDYL9:15amD YELLOWMulga Rock Project Termination of RoyaltyEEG9:56amEMPIRE ENELetter to ShareholdersEPY9:41amEARLYPAYWithdrawal FY23 Outlook & Guidance and RevRoof ReceivershipFIJ10:27amFIJI KAVALeilo Transaction Update - Inventory Build and Capital RaiseFNX10:01amFINEXIARights Issue ProspectusFNX9:58amFINEXIANon-Renounceable Issue Timetable UpdateGPR8:22amGEO PACWoodlark Project Mineral Resource UpdateGTN11:37amGTNETWORKExtension of Existing Debt FacilityHFR8:58amHIGHFIELDProject Financing - Definitive Documentation SignedHMG8:22amHAMELINEIS Drilling generates New Targets in the West TanamiHPC9:10amHYDRATIONHPC achieves milestone annual revenue through Amazon USAHVY9:45amHEAVY MINDrilling Completed at Port Gregory - UpdateIMC9:44amIMMURONImmuron Receives FDA Approval for Travelan IND ApplicationIR19:28amIRISMETALSSuspension from QuotationIVZ9:41amINVICTUSTrading HaltJAY9:34amJAYRIDESPP CompletedKCC8:25amKINCORACOPKincora awarded drilling grant for Trundle projectKWR10:46amKINGWESTBTR: Scheme Implementation DeedKWR10:46amKINGWESTBTR: Strategic Merger PresentationKWR10:46amKINGWESTBRIGHTSTAR AND KINGWEST RESOURCES AGREE STRATEGIC MERGERLNK9:00amLINK ADMINPEXA In-Specie Distribution Chair Address and PresentationLPI8:24amLITHPOWINTLPI completes Maricunga ownership consolidationLSR8:22amLODESTARExploration UpdateM248:23amMAMBALTDFixed Loop Electro Magnetic Survey Completed at Black HillsMAT9:11amMATSA RESSettlement of Devon Pit JVA With Linden - Devon Gold ProjectMSB10:37amMESOBLASTExtension of Undrawn US$30 million FacilityMXO10:24amMOTIOMotio to Acquire oOh!media Cafe and Venue NetworksNEU9:44amNEURENNeuren submits IND & first patients complete Phase 2 trialsNIM9:05amNIMYRESSubstantial Nickel Sulphide Mineralisation Continues at MonsNNG8:20amNEXION GRORights Issue (non-renounceable) close of offer and shortfallNTD8:20amTYRENWHEELTrading Update for the half-year ended 31 December 2022OMA8:31amOMEGAOILTri Star backs Omega and agrees to invest $4.9 millionOML10:24amOOHMEDIAMXO: Motio to Acquire oOh!media Cafe and Venue NetworksOPL10:47amOPYLLIMITDSuspension from Official QuotationPCI8:24amPERPCREDITDividend/Distribution - PCIPDL9:55amPENDALChairman's Address for Scheme MeetingPGD9:04amPEREGOLDExploration UpdatePHO10:05amPHOSCOSuspension from QuotationPPY9:32amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPPY9:29amPAPYRUSMonthly Activities/Appendix 4C Cash Flow ReportPSL9:43amPATERSONSExploration UpdatePWN11:20amPARKWAYParkway Achieves Successful Scale-Up of Key TechnologyPXA9:00amPEXAGROUPLNK: PEXA In-Specie Distribution Chair Address/PresentationQRI9:00amQUAL RE IFDividend/Distribution - QRIRDY9:35amREADYTECHUpdate on process with PEPRF19:06amREGAL INVRF1 Dec22 Distribution Estimate Additional InformationRF18:50amREGAL INVDividend/Distribution - RF1RFG9:05amRTL FOODSettlement of ACCC ProceedingRSH8:36amRESPIRIArkansas Heart Hospital commences patients on wheezo RPMSGR9:49amSTAR ENTIntended changes to NSW casino duty ratesSLC8:22amSUPERLOOPAcquisition of MyRepublic SubscribersSPL8:28amSTARPHARMAStarpharma receives $7.1M R&D tax incentive refundSRZ9:44amSTELLARSevern Drilling UpdateSTX9:57amSTRIKE ENEStrike Bidder's StatementSTX8:23amSTRIKE ENEErregulla Domestic Gas Strategy UpdateSVL9:48amSILVERMINEBowdens Silver Project Achieves Major Approvals MilestoneSYR8:34amSYRAH RESUpdate on Vidalia offtake agreementTBN9:01amTAMBORANEP 98 Operational UpdateTD110:03amTALI DIGITALi & Genius Childcare Strategic PartnershipWEL10:12amWINCHESTERFirst of three Group Prospect wells connected to salesWGO9:57amWARREGOSTX: Strike Bidder's StatementWGO9:27amWARREGOHancock's Offer Unconditional and 5th SuppWPR11:33amWAYPOINTRTMarket UpdateWWG9:52amWISEWAYGRPPause in Trading


----------

